# [Discussion] What's your next smartphone / What should I buy



## poseidon5213 (Apr 26, 2012)

mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## xtreme2007 (Apr 26, 2012)

For sure Samsung Galaxy S3 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sreza (Apr 26, 2012)

Asus Padfone for me!


----------



## Toss3 (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S3. Hopefully we'll see an updated Note later in the year.


----------



## DizzyWorm (Apr 26, 2012)

Sony Xperia S... Can't wait longer for future phones


----------



## s0ja (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA


----------



## mckr32 (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaxy S3 for me....if it lives up the hype

hopefully it gets as much Dev attention as the S2


----------



## ByteSwarm (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices


----------



## nogloww (Apr 26, 2012)

I've had my eye on the Galaxy Note for a while. I'm a little worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days. Alternatively, I was thinking about the Galaxy SIII, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually stack up. 

What's everyone else think about that? 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jonse01 (Apr 26, 2012)

Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC


----------



## SinisterModz (Apr 26, 2012)

Here is the Galaxy SIII quad core processor in action vs the dual core.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rT_jIz1ixzU

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## bworley50 (Apr 26, 2012)

This ain't gonna happen, but I would like to see this:
 Verizon Wireless Samsung Galaxy Nexus Note running ICS w/ only soft keys.


----------



## poseidon5213 (Apr 26, 2012)

bworley50 said:


> This ain't gonna happen, but I would like to see this:
> Verizon Wireless Samsung Galaxy Nexus Note running ICS w/ only soft keys.

Click to collapse



according to BGR HTC is going to launch an galaxy note like competitor with  5 inch 1080p hd screen quad core krait.cpu andreno 320 gpu htc sense.5 and a scribe pen and its suppose to be on verizon

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## greeky510 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm definitely seeing myself keeping my Maxx for quite a while.


----------



## cablepama (Apr 26, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Galaxy SIII


----------



## adampa1006 (Apr 26, 2012)

I definitely want a bigger screen. I have the DROID Bionic now and am interested in seeing what Verizon brings to the table this summer, hoping its better than there lackluster options last summer (Droid 3, Droid X2)

I am very interested in the Galaxy S3. Like I said the next thing I want in my next phone is a bigger screen, but not really taken up with onscreen keys like the Nexus. I would be OK picking up a Note variant if Verizon got it this summer,but anything with a quad core would be cool just too say I have it, even if it really isnt necessary.


----------



## tinotinotino (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaxy Note (TMobile).  I have been saying Galaxy Note is the "best smartphone of 2012" ever since it was announced back in 2011.  Now both One X and S3 specs are out and none of them have changed my mind.


----------



## poullaie (Apr 26, 2012)

I will for sure choose between a Galaxy S3 and One X


----------



## Icy Phenom (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaxy S 3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA


----------



## bartoloandre98 (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaxy s 4


----------



## Inagalaxyfaraway (Apr 26, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus. $400 unlocked is difficult to resist.


----------



## Denton.S (Apr 26, 2012)

Either the new S3 or the Nexus, but something Samsung for sure

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably HTC One X or S


----------



## CillBlinton (Apr 26, 2012)

One X for sure!


----------



## TwoPointZero (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm coveting the Huawei Ascend D quad xl.


----------



## theUsualSuspexx (Apr 27, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



.   

I 2nd that notion. Rockin the sk4g and sgS2 combo at the moment...remoting the sk keyboard to the galaxy to help ween me off physical qwerty lol Almost got a nexus this morning but think I'm opting for the s3/note combo

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA transparent BLUE while the iPhone killa from the GALAXY "SGH-T989" marinates awhile after yet another helping of alien at&t ice cream sandwhich


----------



## chaki- (Apr 27, 2012)

Anything with 1.8Ghz stock will be next purchase. At that point it's kinda useless to have 3 1.4Ghz ~1.5Ghz phones with almost same specs and different brands......


----------



## beanboy89 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm always about two generations behind with my smartphone purchases. I got a G1 in 2010 and a Nexus One in 2011. My next phone will probably be something like an Atrix or Sensation.


----------



## sreza (Apr 27, 2012)

beanboy89 said:


> I'm always about two generations behind with my smartphone purchases. I got a G1 in 2010 and a Nexus One in 2011. My next phone will probably be something like an Atrix or Sensation.

Click to collapse



Go for the Atrix, if only for the wicked awesome fingerprint scanner.


----------



## MountainDew Man (Apr 27, 2012)

The HTC One S unless the Galaxy SIII is out for Tmobile when I get a new one.


----------



## kyramas (Apr 27, 2012)

S3 if I find the cash !


----------



## DrumJ86 (Apr 27, 2012)

HTC One X, arriving 2moro  although I will be keeping a very close eye on what Samsung drop next week. Interesting times ahead!


----------



## GingerBiscuit (Apr 27, 2012)

Waiting for the S3, although I have been tempted towards to HTC one during the wiat.  I'm out of contract so the whole rumour mill hassle has been annoying around the S3 launch.  

As the S3 is likely to be announce in the UK on the 3rd now I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## thatdefault (Apr 27, 2012)

GSM version of Motorola RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Spl4tt (Apr 27, 2012)

The real successor of the HD2?
if there will ever be one...


----------



## fuegos (Apr 27, 2012)

If the S3 will appear to be as good as S2 on the day it was released i will surely go for it. At the moment i would buy One X.


----------



## michkan (Apr 27, 2012)

Galaxy s3 for sure.


----------



## ADJack (Apr 27, 2012)

I've been looking to get a new phone for about a month now. Currently using a Nexus S. I was getting a little flustered over the touchscreen keyboard and I was adamant on getting a blackberry as my next phone. My other option is a SG2, technically it is quite good but I figured that going with a GNexus might be better because of it's development support and ICS. Took a look at the One X and it looks like there is a screen flickering problem with it, so it is put on hold for now.


----------



## Felimenta97 (Apr 27, 2012)

My Xperia S is about 1 week from my hands


----------



## khoatran (Apr 27, 2012)

I think sgs3, have heard so many good things about sgs 1 and 2 already


----------



## npainter7 (Apr 27, 2012)

As of right now I have to wait another year till I'm due for an upgrade, but....If I could right now I would get the HTC One X in a heartbeat...Sense 4.0 with ICS is amazing. I prefer Sense over just pure ICS.

Sent from my HTC Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## tinotinotino (Apr 28, 2012)

D4rkSoRRoW said:


> The real successor of the HD2?
> if there will ever be one...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HD2 using XDA

Bro fist.  I think the closest spiritual successor for HD2 is the One S.  

I still prefer HD2's metal body though, nobody does that nowadays.  Shame!


----------



## levionx (Apr 28, 2012)

disappointed with the gsIII 

looking forward to the LG 4X HD (nice outlook as its Prada phone as well as the screen)


----------



## Parcae (Apr 28, 2012)

bworley50 said:


> This ain't gonna happen, but I would like to see this:
> Verizon Wireless Samsung Galaxy Nexus Note running ICS w/ only soft keys.

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Note 2 will probably be out in 6 months, if they keep to their normal production schedule. Of course, by then there will be a million other phablet competitors: the Eluga Power, LG Optimus Vu, and various as yet unnamed phones from HTC and ZTE. 

I'd say that it's probably a good idea to wait a few months if you're in the market for a phablet and don't have to upgrade just yet. Even if you just wind up going with the original Galaxy Note, by then it will be much cheaper because of the competition.


----------



## natheer1981 (Apr 28, 2012)

any Sony device with competing sepcs.


----------



## soverflow (Apr 28, 2012)

My Next Smartphone would be Galaxy Nexus ^^


----------



## -Grift- (Apr 28, 2012)

hmm guys if i was to get a high end phone(quad core) should i get:

HTC : One X 
- awesome build quality
- good customer service

Samsung: SGS III
- good performance (so i heard)
- what else  not released yet...


----------



## CataVlad (Apr 28, 2012)

*SGS 4*

probaby galaxy S4  just bought S2 and S3 seems to be sucking very badly on the design side. too big and too curvy from the last leaks i've seen. and still having a physical home button.


----------



## SinisterModz (Apr 28, 2012)

You guys are failing to see the power of the Exynos 4 Quad Processor. 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## thekkk (Apr 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3, it'll be great


----------



## wilbso (Apr 28, 2012)

id like the xperia S, that would be nice


----------



## Siener (Apr 28, 2012)

Depending on when the new IPhone comes out, I've heard a few release dates, but I'll get it or the Galaxy Note either way it's a win for me


----------



## adampa1006 (Apr 28, 2012)

SinisterModz said:


> You guys are failing to see the power of the Exynos 4 Quad Processor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



We are hoping we get it in America! Unlike the One X :-(

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using XDA Premium App


----------



## savsav18 (Apr 29, 2012)

any Sony device with competing sepcs


----------



## antcox HD (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine plans on being the HTC One X.  Since getting the Desire HD and being a 24 month contract,  I have been impressed with the HTC brand and not just DHD but the subsequent phones that have come out since then.

Only thing I am keeping an eye on is the teething problems people seem to be having with them.  Hopefully by the time my contract is up for renewal in July, they will be sorted out.


----------



## Zeitgeist4 (Apr 29, 2012)

my HD2 (with HWA!!!) 

big thank's to all developers!


----------



## sreza (Apr 29, 2012)

SinisterModz said:


> You guys are failing to see the power of the Exynos 4 Quad Processor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't see the point in it honestly. It's still Cortex A9.


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 29, 2012)

Galaxy S3....

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## trekuhl (Apr 29, 2012)

verizon 4G + 3Gsim...if they make it.


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 29, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolkan33 (Apr 29, 2012)

It will be one more HTC device


----------



## Fabo.sk (Apr 29, 2012)

I am looking forward to asus padfone. The 3-in-1 solution intrigues me and it works nicely (I have tried a preview version at a convention)


----------



## SinisterModz (Apr 29, 2012)

sreza said:


> I don't see the point in it honestly. It's still Cortex A9.

Click to collapse



Obviously you don't know how powerful that processor is, go to youtube and watch the tech demo, see how powerful it is with its low battery consumption.

Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda premium


----------



## DPMAce (Apr 29, 2012)

Galaxy note 3


----------



## sreza (Apr 29, 2012)

SinisterModz said:


> Obviously you don't know how powerful that processor is, go to youtube and watch the tech demo, see how powerful it is with its low battery consumption.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_Flyer_P512_NA using xda premium

Click to collapse



I know exactly how powerful that processor is, and I'm not satisfied. They should've gone with the Exynos 5250. Quad-core is a joke on any platform that isn't a dedicated gaming machine. Frankly, I'd rather have Krait's 1.5 dual-core A15 than another quad-core 1.5 A9.


----------



## MiRock (Apr 29, 2012)

It will be the Galaxy Nexus for the pure google android... or the next Nexus if I don't break my Nexus S


----------



## chauchunyin123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Sony Xperia S


----------



## lalocolin (Apr 30, 2012)

SGS III when arrives of course


----------



## ashies7 (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the note, waiting to hear specs on sgs3,... Will probably just be a smaller note.. 



*Go Here and make a difference!*​


----------



## sreza (Apr 30, 2012)

ashies7 said:


> I got the note, waiting to hear specs on sgs3,... Will probably just be a smaller note..

Click to collapse



Here's a good opinion on it:

http://www.grandmax.net/2012/02/samsung-exynos-4412-quad-core-vs-nvidia.html


----------



## voyager_s (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I'm very happy with my galaxy note. But I do have a habit of uncontrollable smartphone fevers. 

I will see what the galaxy s3 beings to the table. Also the Sony Xperia s looks gorgeous. Really liking the design and the specs are not bad either. The white version looks delicious...lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## genkiakuma (Apr 30, 2012)

See my wife really wants the note, but as of now its AT&T exclusive and we are on Verizon, i keep telling her to be patient and it will come out (or something similar) but I haven't seen any news of it yet. As for myself I'm thinking of waiting for one of those quad-core samsung galaxy phones...whenever they'll hit the US...


----------



## Keion (Apr 30, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so tired of all of these gollydarned fancy shmangitydangities. Back in my day, we woulda had 2 things on our phones, a phone and a text. I'm going danged darned buy an old phone they looked jolly great on your hip not like the eensy weensy little tiny thangs nowadays.

Sent from my tf9001 with XDA XD.


----------



## bendirkss (Apr 30, 2012)

jdeoxys said:


> Ugh, I'm so tired of all of these gollydarned fancy shmangitydangities. Back in my day, we woulda had 2 things on our phones, a phone and a text. I'm going danged darned buy an old phone they looked jolly great on your hip not like the eensy weensy little tiny thangs nowadays.
> 
> Sent from my tf9001 with XDA XD.

Click to collapse



What...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## xjjohnno (Apr 30, 2012)

Huawei Ascend D is tempting me in the new phone department, the larger battery version.


----------



## reddead66 (Apr 30, 2012)

Galaxy nexus if samsung ever launches it in my country!


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 30, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus probably. Or a One S.

Sent from my GT-S5360B using XDA


----------



## Deleted member 4571279 (Apr 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or Huawei Ascend D quad.


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Apr 30, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2.... nothing else will suffice.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## andr0id_xda (Apr 30, 2012)

i like the galaxy nexus ,but i am waiting to see some new phones like gs3 and others


----------



## yesshh (Apr 30, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I think I am going with the Note for TMobile as well. I talked to customer service the other day and they said it was close to being released, but not available yet.  I don't mind purchasing one now if it comes with ICS, it seems like the specs on the TMobile version could be fine for another year or two.

Sent from my HTC T-Mobile G2 using XDA


----------



## Casi92 (Apr 30, 2012)

htc one x of course


----------



## vee4410 (Apr 30, 2012)

Galaxy s3 would be next


----------



## tp93 (Apr 30, 2012)

s3 for sure


----------



## arunkr (Apr 30, 2012)

my first preference would be a sony quad core but since nothing is announced im thinkin abt Htc one x or S3


----------



## FaizalRahman (Apr 30, 2012)

galaxy nexus of course. or HTC one x. but when?? LOL


----------



## KReasy (Apr 30, 2012)

Id like to hold off the see what other LTE phones Sprint rolls out, but god knows that could be a few years..  Galaxy Nexus is the safe bet up to this point


----------



## moomingstarz (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got the Galaxy Nexus so I wont be seeing a new phone for at least two years... Maybe the Galaxy S5 or something. Heh


----------



## trfuns (May 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Namania (May 1, 2012)

HTC One X

when i've to wait till i got my money :-S


----------



## tonyb554 (May 1, 2012)

mine would be the HTC One X, the battery lasts longer than the samsung ranges.


----------



## Jimmeh88 (May 1, 2012)

SIII can't wait until the announcement to see what company in Canada is going to get it


----------



## ZeNphyre (May 1, 2012)

Im hoping for a galaxy note with the Quad-core Exynos 4 chip...


----------



## fisherwei (May 1, 2012)

now, i am using galaxy nexus.

the galaxy iii is a candidate, but i prefer galaxy beam if samsung can release a new model that bases ics/jb.


----------



## strawww (May 1, 2012)

I think i will wait a year or two before buying a new cellphone. Nexus S is fine for my needs ( for now ). I want to use my next cellphone like a PC so it'll need a bit more power and be battery friendly.


----------



## Harry_Y (May 1, 2012)

I am not sure what phone I will be buying but since being introduced
to Android it will most likely be an Android based phone.

Weather I will stick wit AT&T is yet to be to be determined
That decision will play a part in what phone I purchase next.


----------



## icepally (May 2, 2012)

Right now i'm sporting the T-MO variant of the SGSII, the SGH-T989 and I love it. I don't see much point in upgrading at the moment, but I am considering the Galaxy Nexus. I won't jump ship when the SGSIII drops simply because I don't think it's worth it when the SGS2 was is not that old. 

Though if I do upgrade for anything it will be pure google this time around, either the next Nexus phone later this year or the nexus.


----------



## broad_st_bully (May 2, 2012)

was REAL close to falling victim to buying an iPhone 4s today, switching from an OG Evo...luckily I read most of the customer reviews & saw all the issues and decided against it...caught a glimpse of the Galaxy Nexus and had to have it....if anyone is on the fence with it do yourself a favor and get it...it's crazy...


----------



## Anton2012 (May 2, 2012)

Samsung i9100 Galaxy S II. Know that it is not a top smartphone nowadays, but it would suit perfectly for my needs.


----------



## KKsKillerHayden (May 2, 2012)

*iPhone*

iPhone, Tired of all the problems I get on Android...


----------



## bartoloandre98 (May 2, 2012)

Nokia 3310 it just works no matter what undo with it.

Sent from my SGS2 powered by cm9 love


----------



## KingKuba13 (May 2, 2012)

If that 5" 1080p Krait HTC comes true that's a possibility. 

s3 is looking weaker and weaker the more I read.  Only the screen would make it worth it.


----------



## Quicksilver7714 (May 2, 2012)

I want the SGSIII but I don't think I will get it. I currently have a VZW Galaxy Nexus. I will be waiting until a Galaxy Nexus 2 or most likely the Galaxy S4.

Probably will be waiting for something with a 3000mAh or larger stock battery with a 1080p screen and quadcore processor. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## shawn1224 (May 3, 2012)

Just ordered the HTC One X from Radio Shack for $49.99. What a deal. 

I love my Inspire sans the battery life and I've owned a slew of HTC phones and they've never let me down. So I'm going to stay in the HTC family. 

I wouldn't touch Samsung ever again after the Behold 2 mishap years ago. 


Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## mrpickem (May 3, 2012)

S3


----------



## johnmia34 (May 3, 2012)

for sure Samsung Galaxy s3


----------



## JohnCocck (May 3, 2012)

Sgs3

Sent From Galaxy Far Far Away


----------



## Pasmaaaan (May 3, 2012)

Samsung galaxy S III


----------



## cale77 (May 3, 2012)

SGS III for sure.


----------



## Deleted member 4517902 (May 3, 2012)

Next month i have had my HTC Desire for two years, although i still love the phone,
works great. I think it's about time to update.

Looking at the SGS III or HTC One X. Want confirmed specs and prize on the
SGS III before i make a decision.


----------



## zioness23 (May 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 is my target this year so i have to save money for that smartphone


----------



## jimmylianf (May 3, 2012)

there is no doubt, it's HUA WEI P1,haha

love it so much. samsung is good, but expensive here.


----------



## mArtinko5MB (May 3, 2012)

sgs II


----------



## rawfa (May 3, 2012)

I think many of us will be able to answer this question properly today after Samsung announces the GS3. Depending on how this goes it will be either the GS3 or the HTC One X.


----------



## rawfa (May 3, 2012)

Ok, so GS3 for sure http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ph...alaxy-s3-1078667/review/page:1#articleContent

Unless it cost something crazy like us$1200


----------



## lowandbehold (May 3, 2012)

rawfa said:


> Ok, so GS3 for sure http://www.techradar.com/reviews/ph...alaxy-s3-1078667/review/page:1#articleContent
> 
> Unless it cost something crazy like us$1200

Click to collapse



SGS3 for sure?  I am completely unimpressed by the phone.  It offers nothing "groundbreaking" that we were expecting to see.  And to be honest, aesthetics wise, the Nexus is a much more beatiful phone.  That metal around the edge?  Horrible.  That purplish blue color?  Horrible.  I was just as excited about anyone about the release of this phone, but I am left dissappointed.  That being said, if something better isn't out during upgrade time...I will probably be getting one too...


----------



## bjoswald (May 4, 2012)

Good question. Unfortunately, my contract with AT&T hasn't expired yet, so I can't pick a new phone. However, I've done my best to keep up-to-date with the Android scene, and I'd really like to get my hands on a Samsung device (probably the S3 if I could pick one right now).


----------



## sreza (May 4, 2012)

lowandbehold said:


> SGS3 for sure?  I am completely unimpressed by the phone.  It offers nothing "groundbreaking" that we were expecting to see.  And to be honest, aesthetics wise, the Nexus is a much more beatiful phone.  That metal around the edge?  Horrible.  That purplish blue color?  Horrible.  I was just as excited about anyone about the release of this phone, but I am left dissappointed.  That being said, if something better isn't out during upgrade time...I will probably be getting one too...

Click to collapse



I wholeheartedly agree. SG3 feels more like SG2 special edition...

Have you checked out the Padfone yet? I'm much more inclined towards Asus than this.


----------



## thebobp (May 4, 2012)

lowandbehold said:


> That purplish blue color?

Click to collapse



There's white as well.  I don't know why everyone who complains about the "purplish blue" color seems to forget about that.


----------



## johamsandwich (May 4, 2012)

*Undecisive.*

I'm split between The S3 and the EVO LTE...leaning towards the EVO though.

I'm all omgz for the quad-core, but the S3's features felt gimmicky (c'mon, did they really have to show that Siri knockoff lol). And since I'm planning to get the US S3 (I don't know yet if I can afford buying the unlocked version), the specs are pretty much the same as the EVO. 

The only thing that the US S3 is gonna have over the EVO is the removable battery, and bigger storage (which I love). Evo is more pleasant to look at,plus the casing is higher quality.

Now if the EVO is going to be in white during pre-order, I'm definitely getting it. 

MONDAY NEEDS TO ARRIVE ALREADY(wtfamisayinglol)!


----------



## Jimi` (May 4, 2012)

Whatever is the most open device on Verizon when my contract is up.


----------



## ba32471 (May 4, 2012)

Sam Galaxy SII used ;-)


----------



## Spl4tt (May 4, 2012)

lowandbehold said:


> SGS3 for sure?  I am completely unimpressed by the phone.  It offers nothing "groundbreaking" that we were expecting to see.  And to be honest, aesthetics wise, the Nexus is a much more beatiful phone.  That metal around the edge?  Horrible.  That purplish blue color?  Horrible.  I was just as excited about anyone about the release of this phone, but I am left dissappointed.  That being said, if something better isn't out during upgrade time...I will probably be getting one too...

Click to collapse



aggree, aggree!!

HTC One X vs Samsung Galaxy SIII:
the GSIII has much better hardware, and an amazing battery
but i could never use a phone that ugly. the One X is beautiful, and even if the hardware is not as good as the GSIII's, you won't notice that in normal use.. (not even in games, tegra3 games are awsome)


----------



## Zwoniar (May 4, 2012)

Probably SGS2 or SGS3, it depends how much they will cost after holiday


----------



## nebsif (May 4, 2012)

SGS3.. glad I waited a bit longer and didnt fall for 1X.

Patience pays off!


----------



## ROMFlasherAce (May 4, 2012)

HTC G1 Dream for sure 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## MamaSaidWhat? (May 4, 2012)

It was gonna be the S3, but after seeing all that it offers I'm not getting it. Not a chance.

Currently using the international Note but I'm contemplating getting the One X (sim free) as I can pretty much do a direct trade for it. I didn't like it very much when I first tried it but I've had a couple of hours play after using my mates' and I have to say, it is epic! 

Sent from my White Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iiKaptain (May 4, 2012)

I hereby follow the AEON rom by bigfau and which ever phone its compatible with


----------



## lazzarone (May 4, 2012)

I was think Galaxy S3


----------



## Knight47 (May 4, 2012)

Htc one x

Sent from my ST18i using XDA


----------



## lowandbehold (May 4, 2012)

iiKaptain said:


> I hereby follow the AEON rom by bigfau and which ever phone its compatible with

Click to collapse



Congratulations.  You currently have the gayest post in XDA history.


----------



## DVgadget (May 4, 2012)

Nothing out there that really can convince me for the moment to switch from my current HTC Desire S.

They keep focussing on bigger and bigger screens, but that's not what I want at all, 3,7" is more than big enough for me personally.


----------



## mexus88 (May 4, 2012)

*Htc one x !!!*


----------



## KingKuba13 (May 4, 2012)

It won't be S3 that's for sure. 

Maybe that HTC "note" won't disappoint.


----------



## icechen1 (May 4, 2012)

I just got my Galaxy Nexus, so probably the new Google phone in two years or so, whatever they will name it.


----------



## bumsock (May 5, 2012)

Possibly the iphone 5 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## galaxys (May 5, 2012)

Maybe HTC One X...


----------



## Thorburn (May 5, 2012)

I just got a Samsung Galaxy S2X from Telus today, so probably won't be upgrading for quite a while yet. Feels kind of odd to get the S2 with the S3 coming out soon, but needed a new phone right now so I didn't have much choice.

I wonder what the selection will be like and how much it will have advanced in 2-3 years from now.


----------



## hopsi (May 5, 2012)

Definitely HTC One S, HTC One X looks better but is definitely too big for me.


----------



## deathnai (May 5, 2012)

Not sure if this one was mentioned, but Sony Xperia Ion?
Saw this one at CES 2012, very impressed, compared to what other Xperia family have.....


----------



## Akatosh (May 5, 2012)

I'm a two year phone Guy so octacore Samsung here I come.

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## ta2dwez (May 5, 2012)

I currently have the HTC Wildfire but my contract is ending in a couple months so im hoping to get the Sony Xperia S.


----------



## tado888 (May 5, 2012)

Sgs3!!!!!:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 6, 2012)

Dumped both my droid razrs for a note for me and one x for her.

No clue after this. Maybe note 2 or a new nexus in a year or two.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## iok1 (May 6, 2012)

HTC sensation

Sent from my GT-S5660


----------



## TheKennard (May 6, 2012)

of course sgs3


----------



## mosquito0031 (May 6, 2012)

Asus padfone
Phone+tablet+netbook

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulnsx (May 7, 2012)

Sticking with my gnex for now... but I am tempted to get something with 8960...

Sent from my Kindle Fire using XDA


----------



## mr2324jgf (May 7, 2012)

probably the next HTC phone on Verizon.... whatever is rumored sounds nice, just need more details to know for sure, only other option seems to be the SGS3, unless VZW doesn't order it


----------



## z33dev33l (May 7, 2012)

Depends what Nokia's next big offering is.


----------



## pshadoww (May 7, 2012)

HTC one s


----------



## Rachel wang (May 7, 2012)

*iphone*

I like iphones for new


----------



## Joy` (May 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## maslafonjr (May 7, 2012)

In this moment, I have a Galaxy R i9103, but when it break, 
I think that I will buy a Google Nexus, i'm bored of producer's customizations.


----------



## dickturpin1976 (May 7, 2012)

am really diggin the galaxy note but i`m on contract till next year so there`l no doubt be something better by then... (do not get a 24 month contract!)


----------



## superage (May 7, 2012)

Optimus 4X.


----------



## hanhha (May 8, 2012)

Galaxy S3 +1


----------



## steez003 (May 8, 2012)

Galaxy s3!!!


----------



## ivan.schneider (May 8, 2012)

S3 or Xperia S


----------



## DirtyTooth (May 8, 2012)

I've been pretty happy the the quality of HTC so I'm thinking the rezound. But the huge following that the nexus has is making the decision difficult. I got a few months till an upgrade though, so I'm in no rush to choose.


----------



## nyamoV2 (May 8, 2012)

I'm hoping the rumors about the Sony hayabussa are true. It sounds nice if it can get a timely release. The S3 doesn't quite scream buy me. Maybe the next nexus. For now I'm sticking with my S2

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eletro (May 8, 2012)

sgs3 .. and must be 64gb


----------



## Bigguzzo (May 8, 2012)

sure the next Nexus , for modding and stable upgrade reason , I Now have a i9001 and i hate samsung,  for marketing speculation.


----------



## aaa (May 8, 2012)

hmmm....I want to buy a new smartphone this year about in August or September, my Amoled HTC Desire belongs already to prehistoric era...what will my next phone will be?

What I am considering:
HTC One X = nope!
HTC One XL = can not find any in Europe...LTE network reasons
HTC One S = nope! 
SGSIII = dunno...still unsure..
Sony Hayabusa = still a rumour
Galaxy Note = a bit too old for now perhaps?
SGSII or Galaxy Nexus = definitely too old...I think...
Motorola Razr Maxx = also still a rumour, not yet on market.
hmmm...what else?....
One of Nokia's WP? = nope
iPhone5 = still rumours.
ASUS PadFone = still rumours


----------



## Dreminatore (May 8, 2012)

*Definitely a Samsung Galaxy Note*

If I could choose now, the Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000. I don't like Samsung's marketing, but their phones are easy to root and there are many Custom ROM's, Kernels and scripts. In my opinion, the Samsung Galaxy Note has the best hardware overall. Plus a big screen and that's why it's so heavy. I like big, heavy phones. They fit very good in my hand. I'm gonna play soon with one, look if it fits, just like other big phones, maybe I'll buy it. 

At the moment, I have a Samsung Galaxy S Plus GT-I9001, Rooted, BroodROM RC4, SkyHigh 1.4d Kernel. I have it almost a year, but with Custom ROM's en kernels, it's still a really nice phone. If the Samsung Galaxy Note is *really* good. I'll buy it.

Greetz,

Dreminatore


----------



## ZeGuitarist (May 8, 2012)

Definitely, and by a mile ahead, the HTC One X.


----------



## mike21pr (May 8, 2012)

Just got the One X. Hopefully next year id look at Windows Phone 8 devices if they appeal to me, i like the OS but got instantly bored with it when i got the Lumia 900. I used to have a HD7, Focus, and Titan, but switching from a ICS 4.0 Vivid to Lumia 900 made the honeymoon not last, hope WP8 changes that

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 8, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus

~Sent From My Galaxy Nexus Mini~


----------



## valerio65 (May 8, 2012)

I hope that my father will by S III and i'll take his S II 
at the moment i've got S8500... i don't like bada!! :'(


----------



## ThatAzianGuy (May 9, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII! That or maybe the HTC One X or something...

But the SGIII just looks so sexy.


----------



## afsalva (May 9, 2012)

iphone


----------



## arybaguss (May 9, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S IV


----------



## luckymouse17 (May 9, 2012)

for now its SGSIII


----------



## varjis (May 9, 2012)

It might be Galaxy SIII..


----------



## gartzen (May 9, 2012)

anything with android and more than 1 core!


----------



## PedroBustamonte (May 9, 2012)

I really don't like the design of the SGS3. I think I'll just wait for the next Nexus Device.

I really don't understand why the SGS3 has hardware buttons when Android 4 uses software buttons...


----------



## vnvman (May 9, 2012)

Probably a WP8 device, but if they disappoint me I may also consider either the SGS4 or the iPhone5.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## eisenbathb (May 9, 2012)

*Phone*

Galaxy nexus or Galaxy S 3


----------



## ferparedes (May 9, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus for me. It's cheap from the Play store, it's unlocked and is waaay faster than my SGS.

I'm not convinced by the camera though. Any suggestions which could be better?


----------



## SuuK80 (May 9, 2012)

i would like to have galaxy sIII, but now i have a nexus s and i don't think to change it...

...if the monkey on my back doesn't grow


----------



## AdamOutler (May 9, 2012)

iPhone 5.  iOS is the most advanced mobile Operating System in the word.  it says so right here: http://www.apple.com/iphone/ios/  I want the most advanced operating system to work with.


----------



## gartzen (May 9, 2012)

AdamOutler said:


> iPhone 5.  iOS is the most advanced mobile Operating System in the word.  it says so right here: http://www.apple.com/iphone/ios/  I want the most advanced operating system to work with.

Click to collapse



Mobile Operating System as an OS that moves? lol


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

AdamOutler said:


> iPhone 5.  iOS is the most advanced mobile Operating System in the word.  it says so right here: http://www.apple.com/iphone/ios/  I want the most advanced operating system to work with.

Click to collapse



Not really advanced....... 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## bronies (May 9, 2012)

A smartphone that has a longer battery life of one day.  I still carry those old flip phones because they last like 4 days on a single charge.


----------



## MamaSaidWhat? (May 9, 2012)

AdamOutler said:


> iPhone 5.  iOS is the most advanced mobile Operating System in the word.  it says so right here: http://www.apple.com/iphone/ios/  I want the most advanced operating system to work with.

Click to collapse



I laughed so hard when I read this statement  

Sent from my White Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VoruZz (May 9, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 900 ;D


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 9, 2012)

VoruZz said:


> Nokia Lumia 900 ;D

Click to collapse



Just a little advice.......
Dont buy windows phones!! They suck as hell!!!
But its up to you,
When you come and tell me "i regret buying the nokia lumia 900" i will say,
TOLD YA!

¡¡¡SAY HALLO TO MY LITTTLE FRIEND!!!


----------



## Skv012a (May 9, 2012)

Probably some lower-end, Japanese Android. Else, scoping Nokia 808.


----------



## TYKIx (May 9, 2012)

maybe that new blue nokia phone from the commercials... it looks pretty nice


----------



## MissionImprobable (May 9, 2012)

http://www.theandroidsoul.com/2012-sony-android-phones/

Perhaps one of these puppies. I am hoping that they drop something with Quad core and the same level of cleanliness. My upgrade isn't coming until the end of the year so if something is on the horizon I may just hold out.


----------



## NaglBagl (May 9, 2012)

Either a windows 7 phone or the next iPhone, still trying to decide...


----------



## sonyn (May 10, 2012)

HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy Note. Definitely NOT iOS !

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## croq (May 10, 2012)

*Next phone*

My next phone will be either Galaxy S3, or HTC One X.
Definitely not iPhone or Windooze.


----------



## goybs (May 10, 2012)

HTC One X. 2 weeks from now when I am eligible for an upgrade. 

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using XDA


----------



## sunsfallen (May 10, 2012)

I'd like mine to be the Samsung Galaxy 3, but if I don't have enough money I'll go for the LG Optimus 4X HD


----------



## joeyjryan (May 10, 2012)

A galaxy note, without a doubt. Unless something better comes along before I can actually afford it :')


----------



## dnpmoney45 (May 11, 2012)

Probably LG Quad or w.e its called wen its dropped in US.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA


----------



## Android-Junky (May 11, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Digital1325 (May 11, 2012)

The next Nexus will be my next. The S3 isn't much of an upgrade for me.


----------



## The_Gamer_Brazil (May 11, 2012)

LG 3D MAX or Optimus 4X


----------



## paccy (May 11, 2012)

For me it was the HTC One S


----------



## Shark_On_Land (May 12, 2012)

the next iphone 

Sent from my LS670 using XDA


----------



## shaooas (May 12, 2012)

Right Now an using HTC magic 32 A for flasing custom roms and HTC one V rugular use, having ICS loving it


Planing for Smasung Galaxy Note and also have a opting of HTC new models

Pls suggest if any


----------



## anderledani (May 12, 2012)

*My next phone*

My next phone is didnt released yet.


----------



## hd2000 (May 12, 2012)

LG quad with 2gb ram

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## E \V o T lR i X ™ 3lD (May 12, 2012)

my first android smartphone was the wildfire s 
now im using for about 3 months the evo 3d 
i really like the smartphone its really fast and not lagging,
better than the iphone 4 or maybe also than the 4s 
my next phone... i wait for more sense 4 devices from htc! 
i would buy the htc one x and not the sIII if i wold buy a new one.
but i think i wait for 3-6 months... for a new smartphone 

greetz


----------



## richii93 (May 12, 2012)

I hope sony will build again a phone like the xperia active! thats my new smartphone at the moment and it´s great.
I think an outdoor smartphone will be my next, too.


----------



## bloodypuppet (May 12, 2012)

I think Xperia S is perfect for me.


----------



## feierwehrmann (May 12, 2012)

probably Nexus with Android 5 when it comes out


----------



## le0ch (May 12, 2012)

First smartphone! And also looking to get into the dev community. 

HTC EVO 4G LTE, pre-ordered


----------



## yonutz (May 12, 2012)

Lg optimus sol


----------



## Scar107 (May 12, 2012)

*E4GT*

I am currently running the E4GT, I was ready to trade up to something better. But now that I have it rooted, I have become very content with it. I plan to ride out the rest of my contract with Sprint and see what's available then... Unless they come out with a must have device.... The GSIII just doesn't scream must have to me. It doesn't seem to be much of upgrade to me.. It has a lot of cool new features, however they don't have a function for me to spend that kind of cash...JMO


----------



## Lizman (May 12, 2012)

Panasonic Behrnheim
Quadcore Krait CPU @ 1.4GHz 28nm
1GB RAM Dual Channel 600Mhz 2MB L2
4.5" 1280x800 pixel R-IPS HD Screen
Dual Adreno 305 GPUs (2.3x Mali 400MP4) 
12MP Camera, 2nd 3.15 cam with Cont AF
Q3 2013


I have a HTC Sensation atm and am not seeing anything that is miles above my phone except the Behrnheim.


----------



## stenlibi (May 12, 2012)

Xperia S. I will have it soon :-D

Sent from my NeoV using xda premium


----------



## NightHawk877 (May 13, 2012)

The Galaxy S 3 will be mine.


----------



## markamps (May 13, 2012)

Before the SIII was announced, I was thinking of buying One X. But after Samsung revealed its next galaxy, I'm 100% sure that SIII will be my next smartphone. Can't resist the possibility of having 128GB of storage memory inside a mobile phone!


----------



## AndroidKiran (May 13, 2012)

waiting for iphone 5


----------



## bw86 (May 13, 2012)

Galaxy S3 perhaps


----------



## Elnor (May 13, 2012)

iPhone 5 i think


----------



## evilchild (May 13, 2012)

Hi all, its my first post, 
Galaxy s3 if i can get a good price


----------



## docskurlock (May 13, 2012)

Surprisingly enough, I'm really happy with my sgs2.  I'm intrigued by the Asus padfone and I keep looking at the Note.  For some reason, I keep stepping away from it, even though I'm sure I'd love it.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (May 13, 2012)

Elnor said:


> iPhone 5 i think

Click to collapse



You mean the new iPhone?

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## knightwolv (May 14, 2012)

I would like to get the next Iphone but I do love my HTC EVO and the new EVO LTE looks great also.


----------



## iraiderx (May 14, 2012)

Whichever phone uses the MSM8974 SoC. Which will hopefully be released by the time my Sprint contract is over in 09/13. ;D


----------



## PureLogic (May 14, 2012)

currently happy with my GS2. might consider the next gen htc flagship.


----------



## vizdak (May 14, 2012)

I'll stick to my S2. When S3 is out devs can rape it and put some stuff to S2.


----------



## elusivestars (May 14, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## Luvnuts (May 14, 2012)

I have already pre-ordered a Galaxy S3
If I was within the first 1000 (and I think I have a chance as I ordered really early) I get a free Galaxy Tab 10.1. Fingers x'd.


----------



## kpizzle (May 14, 2012)

Galaxy S3 for sure, that quad core processor and the design of the phone is just too tempting to pass up. I was tempted by the HTC One S, but no SD card or removable battery was a deal breaker. Damn my T-Mobile...


----------



## Matheus-007 (May 14, 2012)

Hmm, I'd probably get a Galaxy S3, or wait until something released later this year. Though I'll probably keep my Galaxy S Plus for a long time.


----------



## AyrSales (May 14, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## colang (May 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 for me ...

Sent from my GT-I9100T using xda premium


----------



## webgrafx (May 15, 2012)

For my part I hesitate between Galaxy SIII, One-X, Xiaomi Mi-One Plus


----------



## stefsensei (May 15, 2012)

it's either Sony S or Galaxy Note... well, i hope that my mimmi lasts until then lol


----------



## lonestrider (May 15, 2012)

I want Nokia N9.... 
I want to see the performances of Galaxy SIII first, and iPhone 5.


----------



## ikinkyxd (May 15, 2012)

iphone 5, or Nokia Lumia 900


----------



## kakyyabata (May 15, 2012)

For sure Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## liveyourlife (May 15, 2012)

*Bigger Screen.*

Anything with a screen size equal or greater than the Galaxy Note.


----------



## Black_X (May 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy 3 with windows phone or LUMIA 900


----------



## DonJoghurt (May 15, 2012)

SE K800i


----------



## sujal (May 15, 2012)

Note II

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Morpheus NS (May 15, 2012)

Probably Sony Xperia S, or something that comes after it. I really like Xperia smartphones, and I can't imagine buying anything else at the moment.


----------



## werhacking (May 15, 2012)

S3


----------



## mazrim_taim (May 15, 2012)

The S3 is intriguing to me, as well. I currently have the Captivate so that would be a natural progression.


----------



## osbeorn (May 15, 2012)

Probably Samsung Galaxy S3, although I'm not impressed by it's design ... we'll see.


----------



## eyupb (May 16, 2012)

*galaxy*

mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy


----------



## Mejud (May 17, 2012)

Our newest Verizon phone in the house keeps us locked in for a year or so....I'm not buying ****e until I see where this data plan crap goes.....apparently $228 a month isn't sufficient for these people


----------



## coshua (May 17, 2012)

+1 for sony xpreia series. i will choose that time which one is fit for my budget


----------



## Mbrown3603 (May 17, 2012)

Galaxy s3 for sure 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## twitchyfingers (May 17, 2012)

*Evo 4g lte*

EVO 4G LTE

Gotta have that awesome camera. Now if Sprint would just catch up on their 4G networks!

Hoping my current unlimited plan will be grandfathered when Sprint inevitably start limiting bandwidth. (probably not until they catch up to the times)


----------



## fernandoarrabal (May 17, 2012)

I really want a Galaxy S3, but I'm bound to my carrier for 10 more months and I wonder if by then a better terminal would be in the market.

Anyway, I'm very happy with my current Galaxy S+ and I'm willing to stick with Samsung as long as they keep releasing good quality phones.


----------



## adamski123 (May 17, 2012)

Either the Note or the One X
still undecided. 
Dont like the look of the s3, and tbh all the "nature" stuff is pure bs..
So yeh


----------



## akashgupta222 (May 17, 2012)

The Xperia Sola


----------



## ChillaDNF (May 17, 2012)

my 2 year contract is over in September so i'm thinking i'm gonna go back to the iphone.


----------



## GS2_Man (May 18, 2012)

Since I just got my T-989 this year, I'm pretty set for awhile and happy with my current phone, but I will be keeping an eye on future Samsung phones. 

That said, the GS3 isn't really that appealing to me right now. Not enough of an improvement, IMO, over my current GS2 to get excited about.

Even though I used to be a heavy Apple user, not really interested in next iPhone either. I'd rather hold out for a newer Galaxy Nexus and go straight Google, or wait for the next Galaxy S ... might even consider HTC ...


----------



## hungry81 (May 18, 2012)

Padfone

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## dusmit (May 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy III, I hope...


----------



## tim-ranger (May 18, 2012)

I Like normal qwerty phones, I have x10 mini pro. If I buy new, i will buy one of them mini pro, xperia pro, e7, e6...


----------



## wizard-S (May 18, 2012)

I think it will be galaxy s3!! But the new xperia S is a beautiful smartphone too 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## jhnsmith08 (May 18, 2012)

Want to buy GS3...but not enough money in hand...


----------



## kroizo (May 18, 2012)

next? probably secondhand S2 ... but I´m thinking of having NFC for future in XPR S or ???


----------



## blackbyte223 (May 18, 2012)

Galaxy s3


----------



## v1ns4n1ty (May 18, 2012)

Htc always the best... but pay attention at Optimus 4x hd


----------



## Dathion (May 18, 2012)

I am actually shocked not that many people are looking fwd to the HTC 4G LTE.
That is what I was really looking hard at. Still torn tho, either the HTC 4G LTE, or the Galaxy Note if it can be unlocked to Sprint. Could come in really handy in my line of work. ( Plus my GF took my Thrive and wont let me on it ever lol)


----------



## BeingScared (May 18, 2012)

Going to try and get a GS2 cheap when the GS3 comes out. I would have gotten the One X but there's no way I'm going to need a quad-core processor, and from what I've seen, it has some faults that don't sound great.


----------



## baruch6132 (May 18, 2012)

if i got a smart phone it owuld be the one x


----------



## kevo3d (May 18, 2012)

next time again a (new) iPhone...


----------



## Matt (May 18, 2012)

Got an S2 at the moment but when contract finishes probably the new iPhone which I'm hoping will be actually decent spec wise. If not then the S4 - contract finishes next september so looong time


----------



## themightyone (May 19, 2012)

I just got my S2 a few months ago, so I won't be getting a new phone any time soon, but if I had to choose a new phone today it probably wouldn't be the S3. I'm not a fan of the design. The HTC ONE looks great, but I'm worried about the battery. A big selling point for moving from iPhone to the S2 was the replaceable battery for me. If Android phones keep moving in this direction, by the time I need to update in a year or so hopefully Android will still be the better option


----------



## AstoneyPunk (May 19, 2012)

iphone


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 19, 2012)

Probably Galaxy Nexus, A Nokia 603 or a HTC Phone.....

EHH... Can I Have a CHEESEBURRGERR? AHAHAHA!!


----------



## finAndroid (May 19, 2012)

iPhone or some Android phone. I shall buy my new phone on September when my bend ends.


----------



## elhiram (May 20, 2012)

galaxy nexus, currently using rootet G2, with insertcoin rom, I enjoy the keyboard for gaming, but it is big, so want a slimmer phone


----------



## Rob4828 (May 20, 2012)

Galaxy s3, iphone 5, or lumia 900

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## Merdoc81 (May 20, 2012)

Well i had planned on getting the Incredible 4G when it comes out but now I'm gonna have to wait and see now what Verizon does this summer cause I still have unlimited data and I'm not gonna upgrade if it means I will lose it.

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## Dark lord me (May 20, 2012)

Not the next Nexus but the ones following that. I'll be two years into my contract so i will only have to pay off one year to upgrade


----------



## mr.runaway (May 20, 2012)

I'm happy with my HTC HD2 ,but if want to change it will be Motoroal Razr or G note


----------



## Amarrd (May 20, 2012)

*HTC One X*

Liking the look of the One X at the moment, love that screen!


----------



## numero41 (May 20, 2012)

htc one x is cheaper than samsung s3, and I definitly would choose htc for it's case quality... but it will be interesting to see iphone5 specs and screen size. 
I come from Iphone, and I will not try iphone5 if it has'nt a much larger sreen which is just indispensable if you love to use your phone not just like a regular phone!


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 20, 2012)

My next phone will be iPhone 5 when it will launch on October or November. I am saving money for that.


----------



## PimpBabyMaker (May 20, 2012)

terter405 said:


> Galaxy s3, iphone 4S

Click to collapse



sgs3 definatly when remix rom works on it!!


----------



## jfalgout2003 (May 20, 2012)

Sony Xperia Ion if it ever gets released. If it isn't announced or released by June 14th (my birthday) then I will give in and buy a One X, but I want the ION!


----------



## yankiedoo (May 20, 2012)

mine maybe xperia p or xperia s or mybe htc one x or xl


----------



## invasion2 (May 21, 2012)

HTC One S from T-Mobile. 

Sent from my Sense 4.0 Glacier using XDA Premium.


----------



## dvickers79 (May 21, 2012)

I'm not certain yet of my next phone, but I can tell you one thing for sure:

It definitely will not be a phone without a notification led. I can't believe that for all of it's strong points, samsung would leave off the led from the Galaxy SII...it's the only thing that I really hate about an otherwise great product.


----------



## imheroldman (May 21, 2012)

Next Nexus, preferably an htc version, but maybe a samsung... 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## ch0g0nda (May 21, 2012)

If a new one is in the cards at all, it'll be an SGS3.


----------



## i90 (May 21, 2012)

galaxy s3 or htc one x


----------



## densetsu86 (May 21, 2012)

If verizon does get it then sgs3. If not i will wait for something better to come out for verizon.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA


----------



## arkangel2 (May 21, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## inadequate (May 21, 2012)

The next nexus phone, hopefully from Sony


----------



## mmucko1 (May 21, 2012)

I hope it will be Samsung Galaxy S3...but from my financial point of view it will probably be S2 or iPhone 4


----------



## enna (May 21, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 or something like that next year or later. Pretty happy with Note now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## yshobokshy (May 21, 2012)

s3 or htc one x


----------



## szavuly.csaba (May 21, 2012)

Xperia S or galaxy s3


----------



## DiSrUpTeRnL (May 21, 2012)

I think the cheapest android phone that comes with a date with the brunette from the local phone store. If she still be working there next year august  .....

It will be an Android phone probably a HTC, not bigger then the desire S i have now.


----------



## rajalm29 (May 22, 2012)

As of now thinking never to buy google devices.

Just Bought Note, and love it so much that i wish they launch Note 2


----------



## blkout01 (May 22, 2012)

The newly release PoW Evo lte


----------



## darkarrow (May 22, 2012)

I think, it will be cellphone based on S4, like HTC One S.


----------



## MiltonBx (May 22, 2012)

HTC EVO 4G LTE or maybe I'll wait for iPhone 5.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gStacks01 (May 22, 2012)

galaxy nexus or evo lte 4g

was contemplating an iphone because of the way it integrates with my car stereo


----------



## princebama (May 22, 2012)

EVO LTE or S3. Then maybe the future Nexus.


----------



## bjorn1213 (May 22, 2012)

I think I will go for htc one x


----------



## pnroshani (May 22, 2012)

i will go for Sony Hayabusa.


----------



## pavlo_js (May 22, 2012)

HTC One X or something new from Sony.


----------



## hrjj (May 22, 2012)

Since 1 week Galaxy S2 coming from HTC Desire. Love the 2s.
No s3 for me !


----------



## MIGhunter (May 22, 2012)

I just switched from my iPhone to a Sensation 4g.  I like it a lot better.


----------



## black.v00d00 (May 22, 2012)

if I can switch off of Big Red to Tmobile I will be coming from a Samsung Galaxy S to an HTC One S. If I get trapped in Verizon again I guess I will probably go with the Gnex or the Rezound


----------



## deekortiz3 (May 22, 2012)

It will be the EVO 4G LTE.. whenever LTE is rolled out in the Bay Area.


----------



## jyfeather (May 22, 2012)

Windows phone may be

Sent from my HTC One V using XDA


----------



## petergab (May 22, 2012)

hi,
the new galaxy III


----------



## goxymaster (May 22, 2012)

I need money for Samsung S3


----------



## Sukhi91 (May 22, 2012)

Htc one x .... Just love it...

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA


----------



## s-X-s (May 22, 2012)

Well i got Xperia S now.. a month old now... Next one not in mind...will hold on to this for a while..


----------



## josephb225 (May 22, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i got the galaxy s2 now and still have close to 2 years before upgrade..

id like to say s3 but im sure by then something bigger and badder will be out 

if i do end up shelling out the cash for a phone before upgrade i will get the s3


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (May 22, 2012)

Htc One x has such a small battery,  I may get the S3 or wait for the LG LTE2 With 2GB ram


----------



## rssantiago (May 23, 2012)

probably *Samsung Galaxy Note*. What can i do, i like big screens.


----------



## tyraelasd (May 23, 2012)

Huawei Ascend P1

CPU	Dual-core 1.5 GHz Cortext-A9 TI OMAP 4460
GPU PoverVR SGX540
Super Amoled 4.3 display 256 ppi
1gb RAM
Dolby Mobile
8MP Camera 1080p rear 720 front
Corning Gorilla Glass
7.6mm thickness
1670mA battery with 30% saving from Huawei

What else you may need ? Just brilliant phone


----------



## DJBhardwaj (May 23, 2012)

Most probably HTC One X 
Or a successor in a month or two 

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DJBhardwaj (May 23, 2012)

tyraelasd said:


> Huawei Ascend P1
> 
> CPU	Dual-core 1.5 GHz Cortext-A9 TI OMAP 4460
> GPU PoverVR SGX540
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah got outstanding specs
But i doubt the availibility of devs in its section. 


Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (May 23, 2012)

*my next phone*

my next phone will be samsung galaxy SIII for sure...i will buy it after 3-4 months. so if any better phone is coming in 3-4 months please do suggest


----------



## pMyn.Lab (May 23, 2012)

My next phone is Lumia 800 .


----------



## asah123 (May 23, 2012)

Made sticky for the time being.


----------



## .09. (May 23, 2012)

Will try to get my hands on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## briant_bhw (May 23, 2012)

i might be getting phones from samsung... been using HTC phone for quite some time now.


----------



## spin2000 (May 24, 2012)

maybe iphone5 or galaxy note


----------



## jerre1982 (May 24, 2012)

*S3*

definately SIII for me


----------



## v0nHippie (May 24, 2012)

does anybody here have a Galaxy Note? 

How big do those things feel in your pocket?


----------



## JZ832 (May 24, 2012)

Maybe the one s for tmobile or the gs3 when it lands on tmo hope its soon!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## enigma77x (May 24, 2012)

maybe Sony Xperia S


----------



## MoonBlade (May 24, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## RMXO (May 25, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## jordiluna (May 25, 2012)

*Sony forever*

Sony Xperia s, sure. Or the new realese of Sony


----------



## rhcandrian (May 27, 2012)

samsung corby.... hehehe... nah..samsung galaxy note ll


----------



## Hubertkilgore (May 27, 2012)

when htc comes out with another qwerty board phone, im getting it. currently on evo shift 4g


----------



## dongche (May 27, 2012)

*For sure Samsung Galaxy S3*

For sure Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LarukuHolic (May 27, 2012)

After my Galaxy Mini, i want Galaxy Tab 2..
It's very big to play a game..!

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## jeromejones (May 27, 2012)

galaxy s3


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (May 27, 2012)

The next generation of galaxy note. Hopefully it's released some time in December or shortly thereafter, since that will be around my upgrade with at&t. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## TorrentzRock (May 27, 2012)

Well, I am with T-mobile and currently have a badass g2x.  It has been a great phone for me with NONE of the problems that seem to plague others.  Though the GS3 looks tempting, I may just wait a bit and see if the G4X offers some competition at a better price.  Early sightings and specs make it out to be a beast!   

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## evodev (May 28, 2012)

what phone do you have? i would suggest seeing it theres is an AOKP or CM9 port for your phone (google it, as i can't post links). AOKP is currently my primary rom, or my daily.


----------



## redwalker (May 28, 2012)

of course Galaxy III


----------



## jakialpin (May 28, 2012)

any sony smarthphone


----------



## matixkwidzyn (May 28, 2012)

Most likely Samsung or HTC Galaxy III ONE X


----------



## CuBE_ (May 28, 2012)

Definitely the Samsung Galaxy S3. I love the fact it has the fastest browser (three times as fast as the HTC One X) and it has the best battery life of modern smartphones and 128GB storage option.


----------



## Nuke2000 (May 28, 2012)

My SGS (i9000) still works fine! ok, bit slow sometimes, but with te right custom rom it's all i need.  So no new phone for now. Maybe later on the S3 or a new galaxy note.


----------



## -Grift- (May 28, 2012)

Gnex still relevant?


----------



## htc fan89 (May 28, 2012)

Really interested in the sony xperia gx or the rumoured gs3+ 

Sent from my HTC-X710a using xda premium


----------



## pearljame (May 28, 2012)

GSIII or maybe Atrix III if release any day...


----------



## andy517 (May 28, 2012)

Any with removable battery and SD slot... which becomes a problem.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sax0406 (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy s3


----------



## idontknowwhatimdoing (May 28, 2012)

Not very noticeable but I guess because I had the gs2 before and I got used to a bigger phone. But in some of my shorts, the corner of the phone sticks out. I'm starting to get worried about gettign pickpocketed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using XDA


----------



## mpoweru (May 28, 2012)

The next samsung note

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## nials08 (May 28, 2012)

*htc sensation*

htc sensation im a big music/bass lover


----------



## bsabsa73 (May 28, 2012)

Galaxy s3


----------



## AscottW (May 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note... What is can I say? I'm a sucker for the big screen! 

Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## The Janitor Mop (May 29, 2012)

nials08 said:


> htc sensation im a big music/bass lover

Click to collapse



It has a horrible speaker, so I don't understand picking a Sensation for music quality unless you're going for poor quality. And Beats audio is just crappy EQ, so you can get that on any phone too. 

Sent from my Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## -Grift- (May 29, 2012)

I guess he meant XE but either way....


----------



## doctordunk (May 29, 2012)

Maybe S3 in 6-7 months.


----------



## TJBunch1228 (May 29, 2012)

Unless the Note 2 has crazy better features, I think the Note I just bought will last a good while. It's big but I love it.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using XDA


----------



## Thing O Doom (May 29, 2012)

Pad. Phone. If I find $1200 on the street with my name one it...


----------



## AndyPap (May 29, 2012)

I'm torn between the 
One X and SGS3. (Currently on an HTC Desire running BCM ICS).
The only minor reservation is the phones are getting a little large for my pocket/armband when used for GPS tracking while running.


----------



## stef2287 (May 29, 2012)

*Next Smartphone*

I think I'd like to have a HTC Sensation XE.


----------



## CuBE_ (May 29, 2012)

*adj. erpossar*

HTC Sensation sucks. The browsing is just awful on that phone.


----------



## ptmax13 (May 29, 2012)

Well it's gonna be android, that's for sure...
I tend not to buy handsets that had launched during the period of my purchase date, because they get much much lower price after a few months. Getting a phone at launch is a steal for many cases. 
I'm currently looking for Galaxy Nexus and Galaxy S2, although G Note could be a good choice if I ever get over the idea of having a phone larger than my palm...
Galaxy Nexus would be my No1 choice, if it had better battery life, because I do want a pure android 4.0 experience... no TW or HTC Sense crap please...
But I kindda hope that Google is going to announce a new phone soon, so I will wait and see if it's worth the wait....


----------



## lokenok (May 29, 2012)

prolly an xperia fone with 12mp cam xperia u bar microsd card and 4inch and arc shaped ... if only sony made it


----------



## devofauzan (May 29, 2012)

HTC sensation w/ sense 4.0 ROM


----------



## Keito Tokunome (May 29, 2012)

There is time, what is certain is that Android will, I hope I can be a Galaxy S3


----------



## swedishbob (May 29, 2012)

*Probably a Samsung Galaxy Sii or Sii LTE*

Probably a Samsung Galaxy Sii or Sii LTE, the Siii has only just come out in Sweden and is still a little pricey. Still, I have to wait 3 months for my current agreement to run out. The price may change in that time.


----------



## es10n (May 29, 2012)

I'll be going from an Apple iPhone 4 to Samsung Galaxy S3 (probably staying on O2) by the end of June (as long as the supply issues are sorted).


----------



## chrcol (May 29, 2012)

I got no idea.  But its unlikely to be a samsung.  It may well be a windows 8 phone as android seems to progress too fast for me requiring a new phone every year to get up to date software support.


----------



## shreyasdilip (May 29, 2012)

Probably a Sony quad-core! They have excellent support, we saw that with the Xperia 2011 devices.. Even when similarly specced devices didnt get ics, Sony phones got it! And they are quite cheap too  a 12000 INR ics phone is AMAZING!


----------



## Sindroid (May 29, 2012)

Im not getting a phone.

Screw everything, im getting the Project Glass Google is working on and ditchin "Smart Phone".. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9c6W4CCU9M4


----------



## Ashmere69 (May 30, 2012)

Sindroid said:


> Im not getting a phone.
> 
> Screw everything, im getting the Project Glass Google is working on and ditchin "Smart Phone"..

Click to collapse



Yup stuff the phone, Do these come in prescription and tinted?  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510b using xda premium


----------



## fbifone (May 30, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3!


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (May 30, 2012)

Waiting for facebook phone

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## gnoymet_md (May 30, 2012)

was hoping to get the HTC One S, but most likely I will have to wait until next year...my HTC Desire S still rocks btw!


----------



## mscice (May 30, 2012)

i just recently bought a sgs2 and i love it.. running wanamlite very fast.


----------



## william011 (May 30, 2012)

Same here galaxy s3.


----------



## xptok6 (May 30, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 too


----------



## johantamima (May 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## mike21pr (May 31, 2012)

Either the iPhone 5 ( or "the new iphone" whateva) or a Windows Phone 8 device if it impresses me.

Im getting sick of the constant Android phones popping out on a weekly basis and your "relevant" period is probably a few months if ur lucky. Im starting to value stability in updates, support, and not worrying of being out of date for AT LEAST a year.


----------



## ludeawakening (May 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about getting a Meizu MX just to play around with. It seems like a pretty awesome phone. It has really good hardware specs. 

I'll probably get the Incredible 4G as my daily driver when it's released since the MX is a GSM phone and I'm on Verizon. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## -Grift- (May 31, 2012)

True story!  Android phones get "old" too soon


----------



## Phantazmagorea (May 31, 2012)

Currently using the Galaxy Note, love the screen size btw. Being a sucker for big screens I hope they won't go bigger anytime soon otherwise I'd have to trade this one in.


----------



## andyshim89 (May 31, 2012)

Htc one x.... Lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (May 31, 2012)

I think im changing my mind, i think im buying an Xperia phone after my current phone, because Samsung's support sucks..

*Derp*


----------



## The Janitor Mop (May 31, 2012)

I prefer the GS3 to the One X, simply because I have found my Sensation to be a lackluster performer. Not sure if ill get the GS3 though, as preferably I will wait for a fully high specd 4.3" device, something which unfortunately will become increasingly rare.  

Sent from my Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## huetti (May 31, 2012)

My present one and my future one is the only one:
HTC Desire GSM


----------



## Vis1on (May 31, 2012)

I was tossing up between a HTC one x and a SG3. But I've decided on onex.


----------



## mr_Ahmad (May 31, 2012)

My next phone has already arrived..it's surely the beast Galaxy SIII


----------



## alpha-niner64 (Jun 1, 2012)

Whichever has the louder volume amp plus working GPS. So far, it's a toss up between SGS3 (if US gets the Wolfson DAC) and the One X (testimonies show Beats Audio gives significant boom). My G2 is good, but not loud enough. My Vibrant is loud, but I get lost in roads trying to use the GPS.

I work out at the gym, so I need to extra volume to get into it. Plus I travel a lot too, so I'd like to have one-solution phone.


----------



## bagol0 (Jun 1, 2012)

For me GALAXY SIII..... Samsung for life !!!!!


----------



## kicker09 (Jun 1, 2012)

*The HTC ONE X*

I currently have a sgs2 and am rather impressed with Samsung quality but I like to change flavors and try new things. My HTC ONE X arrives in two days time, cannot wait. The design is so light weight and futuristic and the camera quality is unlike anything I have seen. And my is it fast, it is about twice as fast as my sgs2 from the initial 3 minutes of testing in the shop. Anyways, I am soooo excited I cannot wait. And from what I heard in a while there will be a custom rom for it, going to stick around here at XDA and pray the rom is as awesome as the phone. Reading through xda, I am sure it will be. Thanks for this great site people and the awesome people.


----------



## kisypher (Jun 2, 2012)

my wife is going to get the GS3 as soon as verizon gets it. myself, i will probably go with the next Nexus, if verizon carries it later this year. otherwise, not sure yet.


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Jun 3, 2012)

I currently have my next device, my galaxy note with s3 software 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## alveena6 (Jun 3, 2012)

My next smart iPhone is Galaxy S3


----------



## nitu01 (Jun 3, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S3*

I am getting Samsung Galaxy S3 as soon as my existing contract expires.


----------



## vx117 (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably the next Nexus phone which will come with Jelly Bean! I'm gonna hold off on the Galaxy S3 and HTC One X (Bleh Sense UI...)


----------



## Kremlin987 (Jun 3, 2012)

I really like the look and specs of the Sharp 104sh running ICS, for Softbank Japan. It has a waterproof body as well, so in theory could be used for reading books/whatever while sitting in the bath! 

My only gripes with it are that a) it has no flash (which I use quite frequently as a flashlight), and the camera is ridiculously high MPx (12Mpix, I believe), and b) As far as I can tell, it has not yet been rooted. I've seen some ideas involving a kernel exploit from early 2012, but as I don't have access to one I don't know if the exploit applies to the kernel the phone comes with.


----------



## brady56 (Jun 3, 2012)

i want to a phone without frame of the screen.not sure when it will released


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jun 3, 2012)

Probably a WP7.5/WP8.

Sent from my very slow HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## ofteno (Jun 3, 2012)

Next nexus

sent from holy Terra using jokersax11 CM9 atrix ICS build


----------



## antwbone (Jun 3, 2012)

My next device will be the SGIII. I was hoping that the HTC One X would be the one, but lack of access to the battery and no microSD expansion are deal breakers for me.


----------



## MissionImprobable (Jun 3, 2012)

http://blogs.sonymobile.com/product...ble-and-water-resistant-smartphones-from-sony

Even more interesting things will probably be dropping, but I like the direction Sony is going. Even the Acro as is would certainly get it done for the next two years.


----------



## Mikkoz99 (Jun 3, 2012)

*My Next Smartphone*

Hey  I think I'm gonna buy something that will run Minecraft 
I think it might be Samsung or HTC


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 3, 2012)

Im changing my mind again, gonna buy a One X

*Derp*


----------



## Lokian69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Waiting for a phone with a 5 inch screen, quad core & 2 gb of ram.

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## liovan# (Jun 3, 2012)

Currently with the galaxy note, my next phone will be the note 2 no other

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronstoppable (Jun 3, 2012)

my first smartphone is the htc onexl, this thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## dsad47 (Jun 4, 2012)

My Next Smartphone Galaxy S3


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm definitely going to pass on the current cycle (One X and GS3) and wait until the fall/winter phones this year. I have a Sensation, and so far the current bleeding edge isn't enough of an improvement over my Sensation. First off, they are both too large, I want to wait to see 4.3-4.5" devices with top-end specs. Either that or bezels need to become incredibly small because the One X and GS3 are simply too large for me. The second main reason I'm holding off is because next-gen GPUs haven't hit yet. Adreno 225 and the GS3's Mali (actually the USA GS3 is also going to be Adreno 225) are both just modified versions of 2011 GPUs, the 220 and the GS2 Mali. I'll definitely wait until we see Adreno 320 and the next gen GPU coming with the Exynos 5250.

So for me, my next device will be a 4.3-4.5" device with either S4 Pro (with Adreno 320) or the Exynos 5250 with the new GPU.


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Jun 5, 2012)

waiting for the next nexus


----------



## jay0518 (Jun 5, 2012)

for me its the SGS III. That phone really rocks!


----------



## Slap-Yourself :) (Jun 5, 2012)

I've been thinking about the Galaxy Note - But I'm torn between the i717 and the N7000


----------



## vader540is (Jun 5, 2012)

The Janitor Mop said:


> I'm definitely going to pass on the current cycle (One X and GS3) and wait until the fall/winter phones this year. I have a Sensation, and so far the current bleeding edge isn't enough of an improvement over my Sensation. First off, they are both too large, I want to wait to see 4.3-4.5" devices with top-end specs. Either that or bezels need to become incredibly small because the One X and GS3 are simply too large for me. The second main reason I'm holding off is because next-gen GPUs haven't hit yet. Adreno 225 and the GS3's Mali (actually the USA GS3 is also going to be Adreno 225) are both just modified versions of 2011 GPUs, the 220 and the GS2 Mali. I'll definitely wait until we see Adreno 320 and the next gen GPU coming with the Exynos 5250.
> 
> So for me, my next device will be a 4.3-4.5" device with either S4 Pro (with Adreno 320) or the Exynos 5250 with the new GPU.

Click to collapse



I def agree with u 100% I just hope the 5250 can support LTE thats the only reason the USA S3 has a S4 cpu.... I wonder if the 5250 will have the Mali t604 or the t628 I hear the LG eclipse is gonna rock a adreno 320! and with a screen of 444ppi!


----------



## UltraMagnum (Jun 5, 2012)

I like Samsung smartphones and currently have Galaxy S which needs desperately upgrade and I think I am going for either Note or S3. Note is cheaper but quite big. S3 would be better size but it maybe too expensive. Maybe I save a bit longer and get S3.


----------



## Louis9 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm also waiting for the next Nexus generation to appear... 
But for now my Desire is still working like a charm...


----------



## Demoerda (Jun 5, 2012)

Either the S3 or I'll wait for a similar xperia phone!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## MaximisT (Jun 5, 2012)

Never HUAWEI.. Another phone may be... Ex.  S2 or s3

u8800 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## tiberiuboboc (Jun 5, 2012)

I think will be sgs2 but I want a sgs3


----------



## zlewe (Jun 5, 2012)

Never SGS III 
No offense to Samsung fan 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## apurvaas (Jun 5, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy s3 for sure..
wanted to get nexus but will get galaxy s3 instead...
Hope this time, samsung don't screw us by not updating to jellybean in a timely manner..


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jun 5, 2012)

bought htc 1x and next is s3


----------



## taz1458 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im really debating.  Want to get a 4G phone before Verizon screws everybody.  Im going to try to con a Rezound or a Galaxy Nexus out of them.  Upgrade isnt til December but may wait til then to buy the s3.  Not sure yet.


----------



## ozsa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## PharmCAT (Jun 6, 2012)

It will definitely be an iPhone, whatever the latest one will be at that time. I see completely no point in sticking with Android if I am going to upgrade because I will just be stuck in the same loop as I am now. It will be the same AOSP, Sense, and MIUI roms as available right now, so it's not like my user experience will really change with a new android phone.


----------



## gbogdy (Jun 6, 2012)

My next smartphone would definetly be the Galaxy S3, but till then I am very pleased with Galaxy S


----------



## adamski123 (Jun 6, 2012)

PharmCAT said:


> It will definitely be an iPhone, whatever the latest one will be at that time. I see completely no point in sticking with Android if I am going to upgrade because I will just be stuck in the same loop as I am now. It will be the same AOSP, Sense, and MIUI roms as available right now, so it's not like my user experience will really change with a new android phone.

Click to collapse



Lool so u think an iPhone can offer u with a new and exciting user experience? :L 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ibsi (Jun 6, 2012)

I stay with my Galaxy S2, no need to buy S3


----------



## v1tus (Jun 6, 2012)

Galaxy Note >> * 
=)


----------



## EpicNand (Jun 6, 2012)

HTC One X quadcore .


----------



## dfreake (Jun 6, 2012)

Going to be LG 4X HD..dont care of the late firmware..want to get this on my hand


----------



## Moddah93 (Jun 6, 2012)

My actually phone is Xperia U.
My next? I don't know  A future Galaxy S4 or S5????


----------



## koliker (Jun 7, 2012)

actually i'm on sgs2

my next sgs3


----------



## LewisGauss (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm using Samsung Galaxy Ace and getting a Sony Xperia Acro S soon


----------



## heartavenger (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi i dun know But bit confused between Atrix 2 and HTC Sensation
Any suggestions will be welcome


----------



## kronflux (Jun 7, 2012)

Me, I just bought my next smart phone. The HTC Status(or ChaCha depending on where you live)
It's not the most powerful phone in the world, and the screen is very small, but I'm very much a blackberry guy. My last two phones were Blackberry curves, 8300 series, and 9300 series. I have big hands, and hate touchscreen keyboards. Autocorrect is terrible on the iphone, and moderate on android devices, so even that doesn't help me.
Also, blackberry OS's are just awful. Very slow(although they've improved greatly in the last 9 months or so), and the apps suck.

The HTC Status is basically a slimmer blackberry, with a touchscreen, and way better hardware.

Best phone I've ever used, and I look forward to the CM9 port to it.

If anyone is a blackberry user and looking for a new phone option, give serious consideration to the Status!
I'd love to see HTC come out with more phones like this.


----------



## alexander.rangelov (Jun 7, 2012)

HTC HD2 now on android - no issues

Actually no worse than Sensation

Next (when HD2 dies - not soon hopefully) would be smth with at least 4,3 screen


----------



## Akash Singh (Jun 7, 2012)

I got a phone six months ago.. today is its sixth month aniversary.. i will buy a nexus when i get fed up it.. probably it will take about 2 years..


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jun 7, 2012)

*Gide me*

as of now, i own a HTC Touch Pro T7272 Raphael version. which do you think i should buy? i am a whole lot confused


----------



## evilboy1102 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sony Xperia Ion


----------



## Blue6IX (Jun 7, 2012)

Going to pre-order an sgs3, prolly three of 'em.

One for my lady, verizon, one for me, verizon and gonna have to figure out when tmo will start pre-orders

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## Ziuck (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully the SGSIII.  Not sure I want to go to a 4.8" screen though.


----------



## sanodroid (Jun 7, 2012)

I have lg p500  but I love samsung nexsus


----------



## Lodorenos (Jun 7, 2012)

*terndge itall*

I'm probably going to wait until the Samsung Galaxy S4, I got the SII less than a year ago and it cost a pretty penny.


----------



## hOrnizuka (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm planning to skip the S3 and get the next Google phone! =)


----------



## AnnoyingZlatan (Jun 7, 2012)

Probably ONE X, GALAXY S3, OR SONY U


----------



## Cheatz (Jun 7, 2012)

Hopefully the Motorola Razr Maxx HD if the spec are accurate.


----------



## adamski123 (Jun 7, 2012)

Well, my next smartphone was gonna be the one x... But now its my current one  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jun 8, 2012)

*Suggestion*

which do you think is the best available Wimo?? i wanna buy a new one


----------



## Sean Sounds (Jun 8, 2012)

I've had my eye on the GS3 since the international release.  I've completed my contract with t-mobile so the unlocked GS3 was going to be my choice.  Now the the US version is here, I'm now torn due to the different specs.  I see they've reduced the cores to 2 instead of 4 but they've added another gig of ram.  Also, I don't see any mention of the 64gig version anywhere.  I'm thinking I should wait until all the  pre-orders get there phones and look for feedback.  I'm sure someone will do a YouTube comparison of the International and US version.  Will the Pop-up Play feature work as fluid on the US "dual core with 2gigs of ram" version as it does on the International "4 core 1 gig ram" version? Hmmm.


----------



## ttar68 (Jun 8, 2012)

GALAXY S3


----------



## themightyone (Jun 8, 2012)

How long was the wait between the S2 and S3? I wonder if the S4 will come out by the time I'm out of contract.


----------



## Diaze (Jun 8, 2012)

*s3*

i just got my s3 4 days ago and it`s amazing..by far the best phone on the market


----------



## orangekid (Jun 8, 2012)

T-Mobile SGS3, krait S4 with 2 gigs of RAM, cheap plan that doesn't hassle me about data.

Can't wait.


----------



## wilbso (Jun 8, 2012)

Maybe the Xperia s.....

W!LßSO! @ XDA


----------



## Ady_Maco (Jun 8, 2012)

Well i've been trying to decide between the htc one x and galaxy s3.
I was very close into buying the htc yet the fact that it has such a weak battery which also cannot be removed and no expandable memory made me change my mind,no i don't carry extra batteries in my pocket but if for example my battery becomes faulty after a year for example,i have to send the entire phone back instead of just getting a new battery.
Now i'm really interested in the s3 but a few things are holding me backeople are reporting screens with yellow tint and the camera having a pink spot when you try to photograph something in low light.
I also noticed something strange,the screen is a bit unevenly mounted,there is another here which posted in the s3 section a picture of his pebble model: h t t p://cs.vg/IMG_2689.jpg  ,look the at botom right corner of the screen then look at the left,you can see the distance to the edge of the phone is smaller than the the left corner one


----------



## orangekid (Jun 8, 2012)

Ady_Maco said:


> Well i've been trying to decide between the htc one x and galaxy s3.
> I was very close into buying the htc yet the fact that it has such a weak battery which also cannot be removed and no expandable memory made me change my mind,no i don't carry extra batteries in my pocket but if for example my battery becomes faulty after a year for example,i have to send the entire phone back instead of just getting a new battery.
> Now i'm really interested in the s3 but a few things are holding me backeople are reporting screens with yellow tint and the camera having a pink spot when you try to photograph something in low light.
> I also noticed something strange,the screen is a bit unevenly mounted,there is another here which posted in the s3 section a picture of his pebble model: h t t p://cs.vg/IMG_2689.jpg  ,look the at botom right corner of the screen then look at the left,you can see the distance to the edge of the phone is smaller than the the left corner one

Click to collapse



yeah but the HOX has just as many issues...


----------



## Ady_Maco (Jun 8, 2012)

orangekid said:


> yeah but the HOX has just as many issues...

Click to collapse



I know but i found it odd that nobody noticed the uneven screen.Even so i'm still very tempted by the galaxy s3 since its such a famous device, the support for it will be crazy especially since samsung released its source code which allows for a lot of customization.


----------



## King_Rat (Jun 8, 2012)

M1 ^^ if it ever goes global 

MIUI :FTW:


----------



## germish12 (Jun 8, 2012)

*iPhone*

Sadly, I must say im going to make the switch to the iPhone...its just a bit easier to jailbreak that and I'm a sucker for aesthetics.


----------



## ThreeDaysAgo (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm still deciding on whether to switch to iphone or stay with android


----------



## zlewe (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not gonna to trust Samsung again as Samsung quality+support is very bad. There also galaxy nexus catch on fire. It's just famous. Samsung phone material is cheap.
No offence to Samsung fan as I love touchwiz too. 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.2 on nAa ICS 03 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## cuiter23 (Jun 9, 2012)

To be honest, I love Samsung's designs and phones in general. I have always been skeptical about their build quality as my previous Nexus S home button stopped working.

I have just recently bought a Galaxy Note, giving them another chance. The Note was just too attractive not to buy! If all goes well with my current Note (Otterbox protected haha), my next phone would be the Note II whenever they decide to release it. Most likely at the end of this year/beginning of next year.


----------



## Jiiprah (Jun 9, 2012)

*haha*



germish12 said:


> Sadly, I must say im going to make the switch to the iPhone...its just a bit easier to jailbreak that and I'm a sucker for aesthetics.

Click to collapse



lol I'm a sucker for aesthetics and I prefer the interface over Android.


----------



## hungry81 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jiiprah said:


> lol I'm a sucker for aesthetics and I prefer the interface over Android.

Click to collapse



LOL I like aesthetics AND functionality. That's why I am NOT buying an iPhone. Padfone for me and Samsung S3 for my wife. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## phoenix_ (Jun 9, 2012)

*Google Nexus*

My Next phone would be Google Nexus one ! currently i have HTC Radar ... so would want to try an android  ..


----------



## mmas60 (Jun 9, 2012)

Samsung S3


----------



## shredder74 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm waiting for the next Google Nexus. I don't like the design of the SGS3.


----------



## kevinkashi (Jun 9, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thinking about getting Samsug Note due to its screen size. However, I'm seeing mixed reviews on it.


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 9, 2012)

Maybe the next nexus

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Hubbarduk (Jun 10, 2012)

Note 2 if there is one!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## luume (Jun 10, 2012)

It will be next Xperia Mini Pro - if they plan to give us new one.


----------



## hinnalear (Jun 10, 2012)

I'll waitting for Note II


----------



## Skellig86 (Jun 10, 2012)

Waiting for my S3 to arrive in the post tomorrow. Really looking forward to it


----------



## greetasdf (Jun 10, 2012)

definitely sgsIII


----------



## damon7620 (Jun 10, 2012)

I really want to get an HTC One X.


----------



## m0e_03 (Jun 10, 2012)

*I think HTC One S is a good piece.. *

am thinking of getting *HTC One S*..coz of its elegent look and feel and features..and ICS of course.
..but at the moment am already quite happy with what I have, the Galaxy S+ with BlazR Rom. ^_^


----------



## vcrp94 (Jun 10, 2012)

LG Optimus 4X, just to stand out from the crowd of HTC ONE X and Galaxy S3


----------



## adamski123 (Jun 10, 2012)

damon7620 said:


> I really want to get an HTC One X.

Click to collapse



Get it. It's amazing  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## erraz (Jun 10, 2012)

Sony Xperia hayabusa maybe 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Madrenergic (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still trying to decide between a Samsung Galaxy S III, HTC One X, and Asus Padfone. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## tcapote (Jun 10, 2012)

Have decided and pre-ordered the Galaxy S III, very pleased with Samsung and their devices. Looks like a great phone, great specs and I prefer the new Touchwiz over Sense.


----------



## vader860 (Jun 10, 2012)

Htc evo 4g lte


----------



## Henchies (Jun 10, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII ofc


----------



## gusrech (Jun 11, 2012)

Next Samsung note or next google nexus.

Enviado de meu GT-I9100 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## alialsebea (Jun 11, 2012)

IT WILL BE galaxy s3


----------



## sa1yan (Jun 11, 2012)

The "new" iPhone definitely. Android's just waaaaay too fragmented and its gonna be worse in the future. Though I love ics. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA


----------



## rubenvb (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to get a Google "developer" phone, one that updates from Google, but there have been issues with the latest batch from Samsung that had some firmware modification so the updates wouldn't come through 

I'm still using my old Legend and don't really have a compelling reason to upgrade


----------



## edwards11 (Jun 11, 2012)

S3, i wish i had it


----------



## nequeelrey (Jun 11, 2012)

I will get the Samsung Galaxy 3G as well!


----------



## core_x (Jun 11, 2012)

Asus Padfone


----------



## tofumachine (Jun 11, 2012)

sony xperia s


----------



## CillBlinton (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm happy with my One X, though I wish the battery life was that of the S3. Maybe I'll switch later!


----------



## megox (Jun 11, 2012)

Maybe the xperia S is the chosen one for me... i´m having a lot of problems with my Moto Defy and after 4 repairs i´m now using a HTC Radar bought in Malaysia.


----------



## bines123 (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish Gnexus

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## x-Moi-x (Jun 12, 2012)

I am fine with my defy because I am not very careful with my phones but if they will make a Defy S3 I will get it .


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Jun 12, 2012)

Will probably give the new iPhone a try. 

Using the Galaxy Note right now.


----------



## mlin (Jun 12, 2012)

Galaxy S3. Currently using an iP4s and I can't wait to have a high-end Android device again!!


----------



## Sarius24 (Jun 12, 2012)

Galaxy note 2

Sent from my SGH-I717M using xda premium


----------



## dw1llow (Jun 12, 2012)

Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.

I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.


----------



## djnata (Jun 12, 2012)

i think my next phone will be the galaxy s 3


----------



## ofabhishek (Jun 12, 2012)

Next Nexus or maybe Galaxy S4


----------



## dunklesgemut (Jun 12, 2012)

galaxy s3....


but in my dreams, i not have money


----------



## mike21pr (Jun 12, 2012)

I currently use an iPhone 4S but Im gonna keep an eye on the windows phone 8 announcement june 20 and see if a newer high end Nokia impresses me since im dissapointed in iOS6, so chances of me getting the next iphone got smaller.

Padfone is also interesting, but $860...


----------



## jaguar23mae (Jun 12, 2012)

probably HTC EVO 3D


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Jun 12, 2012)

hmyoo1 said:


> Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.
> 
> I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.

Click to collapse



1+ 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## gonzalocav (Jun 12, 2012)

+1 (I'll wait and use amazing ROMs in this forum)



hmyoo1 said:


> Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.
> 
> I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.

Click to collapse


----------



## Anonymous_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Any phone that will garuntee a software update to Android 7.0 atleast.. with the min specs like bendable display, 3Ghz, 4gb ram, 32gb storage, 1080p display  not asking anything much !


----------



## Shpade (Jun 12, 2012)

S3 or One X i think


----------



## LeAxe (Jun 13, 2012)

Galaxy S3... If the battery issues on the galaxy series is fixed then I have nothing to complain about it...


----------



## shenmecar (Jun 13, 2012)

Galaxy s3!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## gibsonus (Jun 13, 2012)

Ordered an S3 yesterday. Never had a complaint with the S2. Samsung throw a lot into their phones and are quite open from a development point of view. For the battery on the S2 I bought a larger one and later didn't need that as the problems were fine by the time Wanams rooms came on the  scene. 

Couldn't switch to iPhone. Screen to small now that I'm used to bigger. Size DOES matter and jail breaking should be a choice not a necessity to allow picture video messaging etc... (is that a myth?)

I miss Nokia good days though. Hardware keyboards and the memory of a hephalump! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## alcantarasanchez (Jun 13, 2012)

i think that s3 or best price sony S


----------



## dj_chapz (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Player 5 (android version of iPod) and a HTC Desire, since I have GP5 with Android I'll definitively buy a WP7 (HTC or Samsung) device to play around with WP7 a bit


----------



## jmromanos (Jun 13, 2012)

hmyoo1 said:


> Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.
> 
> I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.

Click to collapse



+1.


----------



## normie666 (Jun 13, 2012)

Either the S3 or Xperia S

Both are amazing phones and i would be happy with either


----------



## dczepierga (Jun 13, 2012)

I also think I will by Samsung S3 or sth from Sony Xperia (sth like S) instead of my S2


----------



## themightyone (Jun 13, 2012)

The Galaxy Note is pretty awesome, so maybe it'll be a Note2 (or 3???) for me. Any thought on if they will release a phone closer to the S2/S3 size, but with an S pen?


----------



## Nigeldg (Jun 13, 2012)

hmyoo1 said:


> Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.
> 
> I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.

Click to collapse



Hehe, you think your SGS2 was given life by custom ROMs? Try getting an HD2 mate  Released with WinMo 6.5 in 2009, now able to run CM9/AOKP flawlessly. Hell yeah!


----------



## eksasol (Jun 14, 2012)

My next phone will likely be the next Nexus, unless someone is willing to sell me their Galaxy S III for $400.


----------



## UnclePetros (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys,
I've just bought my next smartphone:
it is an HTC Desire S.

You could think it is not a good choice, but I like phones with at least 3.7'' display dimensions, and Desire S, as far as I know, is the best from this point of view.

My next smartphone, may be the new Sony Xperia Sola.

UnclePetros


----------



## JMKY (Jun 14, 2012)

WP 8  or the S3 of which the S3 is obvious the most customisable! but the wp UI is more attractive


----------



## 7abib0 (Jun 14, 2012)

it will be a Note2


----------



## dawid0093 (Jun 14, 2012)

I would like to buy galaxy s2  

Wysyłane z mojego GT540 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhalker (Jun 14, 2012)

*new phone*

well i switched from the iphone 4s to the galaxy s2 skyrocket and couldnt be happier!!! but i have been debating on the galaxy s3 or waiting for the new iphone... just to see what apple will come up with. but as far as apple goes i know that not much really changes from phone to phone.  thats why i switched in the first place.  but if anyone has a recomendation on my next purchase it would really help out because i am still new to the whole android side of smart phones.....


----------



## Kamajoo (Jun 14, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 800 . Best looking smartphone ever.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Akatosh (Jun 14, 2012)

Kamajoo said:


> Nokia Lumia 800 . Best looking smartphone ever.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA

Click to collapse



What you smokin' fool?

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA


----------



## supracharged007 (Jun 14, 2012)

I was really excited for HTC One X ..... but I'm not sure I like the changes Sprint made to it for Evo LTE. Then I was hopeful for SGS3 .... but that seemed underwhelming too. I think I'm gonna wait for the next iPhone announcement and make my decision then.


----------



## shaaraddalvi (Jun 14, 2012)

galaxy R ... forever!


----------



## tcapote (Jun 14, 2012)

Really like my GNEX rooted and romed, but the GSIII looks awful nice!


----------



## VinceMetalHeart (Jun 14, 2012)

I next will be a mini pro model for its small size and elegance I love


----------



## flashg90 (Jun 14, 2012)

htc one z...if it sees the light some day lol


----------



## str!ngy (Jun 14, 2012)

Either the HTC one or ill see what the new iPhone looks like.


----------



## PHarwell (Jun 14, 2012)

New Evo LTE should arrive at my house tomorrow!


----------



## godhands_akuma (Jun 15, 2012)

im thinking my next one would be a phone with intels new processor in it.


----------



## 95Z28 (Jun 15, 2012)

Gnex. Wanted gs3 but without us versions having quad core there's nothing special about it I'm interested in. So I'll probably order a gnex from Google and hopefully by next year when I'm due an upgrade I can get a quad core gs4.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## weeo (Jun 15, 2012)

HTC One X and new Nexus Phone whenever that arrives

Sent from my Asus Transformer TF201 Prime using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## theduke89 (Jun 15, 2012)

I own a sony xperia arc s, a samsung galaxy s 3 and a Nokia lumia 710. I bought the lumia just to try Windows phone and well...i just fell in love with it. Battery and stability are awesome and the UI is Fast As Hell. Then...I don't feel any difference between my arc s and my galaxy s3...i'm really disappointed. In fact at the end there's no need of a quad core device...because android system is not designed for multicore devices. Then both suffer from the poblems related to android's linux kernel (unstable IMHO). So, my next phone? Nokia Lumia 900 or the first w8 phone. Definitely.

Sent from my LT18i using XDA


----------



## urban191 (Jun 15, 2012)

Definitely the Samsung galaxy S III


----------



## Nas Enaez (Jun 15, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 or Note.


----------



## ykaerflila (Jun 15, 2012)

The next Nexus phone (GNex is my current)


----------



## Cusa (Jun 15, 2012)

Atrix 3 if it ever comes out?


----------



## NeoSlyfer (Jun 15, 2012)

Well since my first Android phone was a Samsung Captivate , I want to make my next purchase a Samsung Galaxy S2 , I know most people are wondering why that and not a SGS 3 ? But. the answer is simple. The development for SGS 2 is very high and more custom roms are available


----------



## MR4Y (Jun 16, 2012)

Now, I would be happy with either a HTC One X, Samsung Galaxy Note or Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## NeoSlyfer (Jun 16, 2012)

The Galaxy Note is an awesome phone, but I like it because I have really large hands, I would advise you all to hold and use the device first before you decide to purchase one


----------



## geopatr (Jun 16, 2012)

The GSIII or I may try The Note. Not sure yet. Right now I am very happy with my SGS2X from Telus.


----------



## xstokerx (Jun 16, 2012)

i have an lg optimus 3d p925g and i love it but im thinking htc next time i buy


----------



## pug1 (Jun 16, 2012)

ive got a Nokia N8 and a SGA... cant wait to get the Nokia 808.... at last nokia has put a decent cpu in there device.... and a 41mp camera


----------



## adamski123 (Jun 16, 2012)

pug1 said:


> ive got a Nokia N8 and a SGA... cant wait to get the Nokia 808.... at last nokia has put a decent cpu in there device.... and a 41mp camera

Click to collapse



Lol u do know mp don't necessarily make the cam good :L

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## veredi (Jun 16, 2012)

pug1 said:


> ive got a Nokia N8 and a SGA... cant wait to get the Nokia 808.... at last nokia has put a decent cpu in there device.... and a 41mp camera

Click to collapse



Why in phone of 41 mp? For this purpose there are cameras. 8 mp for phone are enough.

---------- Post added at 11:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 PM ----------

Samsung Galaxy S3!
We in Russia Samsung Galaxy S3 have $1000 it is very expensive, I will order in Germany for $700. But delivery of 20 days.


----------



## amerkiller1995 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a SGS 1
my first choice would be SGS 3
I thought about Galaxy Note but it's quite big and isn't handy


----------



## monkeyluis (Jun 17, 2012)

mlin said:


> Galaxy S3. Currently using an iP4s and I can't wait to have a high-end Android device again!!

Click to collapse



I'm moving to the Galaxy S3 also. I've been wanting a bigger phone. I have no problems with the 4S, but I'm not waiting around anymore.


----------



## Memphizzz (Jun 17, 2012)

s0ja said:


> Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.

Click to collapse



Same here.. If the screen size is nearly as big as the HTC One X I might be interested in getting an iPhone... or maybe Google changes its view on how to prioritize threads on android because for me user experience is everything. Stuttering, glitches and laggy scrolling is a complete no go. I'd rather wait a second longer for my apps to load or results to show up than having them a bit faster but with lags etc...


----------



## shimp208 (Jun 17, 2012)

Trusty old Droid 1 has been going strong for 2 1/2 years ... but its time to welcome in the Verizon Galaxy S3 as my new phone !


----------



## Michael3214 (Jun 17, 2012)

Its a toss up between the HTC One X and the SGS3. Thankfully im due an upgrade and neither will cost an arm or leg, but then its 2 more yrs with atat...... :-(

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

Michael3214 said:


> Its a toss up between the HTC One X and the SGS3. Thankfully im due an upgrade and neither will cost an arm or leg, but then its 2 more yrs with atat...... :-(
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



HTC One X is much better than the Galaxy S 3 cuz HTC is now improving and Samsung are just making useless phones...

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Michael3214 (Jun 17, 2012)

Im just not a fan of not being able to pull the battery if need be. I know they offer a "simulated" battery pull, but hardware can fail. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## mth785 (Jun 17, 2012)

Either the One S or the GS3.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## hasteroth (Jun 17, 2012)

Probably going to get the next Nexus phone.


----------



## michiox (Jun 17, 2012)

Next nexus phone or the sg4?


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 17, 2012)

michiox said:


> Next nexus phone or the sg4?

Click to collapse



Next Nexus

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## kiz5 (Jun 17, 2012)

I had my last phone for a long while.  Waited for something to blow me away.  The t989 did that.  At the moment, with having the battery last me 26 hours on regular use, its going to be a while before I have to make the switch to something new.

I'd assume the S4 will be it for me.


----------



## Ekapatt (Jun 17, 2012)

*next mobile*

Now  I run HD2  in 2 OS and waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices.


----------



## jodelol (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't know yet, but it will be a HTC


----------



## opa86 (Jun 17, 2012)

i love sony (ericsson) so i choose xperia family.... 
stylish, camera, music n prices also...


----------



## Vibbix (Jun 17, 2012)

Galaxy S3 on Verizon. I could wait out a bit longer for Droid RAZR HD, or LG Eclipse, but I don't trust Motorola or LG with updates(my dads Droid Bionic is still on Gingerbread). Plus I don't see the One X coming to Verizon anytime soon....


----------



## olicmunic (Jun 18, 2012)

*So my questions is what are y*

g trebuchet right now, because I don't want to change my unstable cyanogen 9.
I replaced my stock adw from cm7 for go launcher ex, because it is less laggy and you can hide apps.
So my questions is what are you using and why are you using it?


----------



## matt_att (Jun 18, 2012)

most likely will stick with Android. Who knows , SGS 4 or what so ever they name it. i am still happy with my galaxy S2 now.


----------



## AC DC (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine will be sure of HTC made, I'm a long time user of HTC nd I experienced every generation of HTC ,  and their improvements in hardware nd everything ..

Sent from my HTC nexus one using XDA


----------



## Kibrisli7 (Jun 18, 2012)

*GS3*

No doubt mine would be the Galaxy S3.
Its a shame though I cant seem to find a deal worth while. 
All the deals seem to be 24 month deals which is a shame because I got my Galaxy S2 on a 12 Month deal when it was brand new last year.

To be honest, the SG2 is such a great phone, I'm not really in a rush!


----------



## andi_mz (Jun 18, 2012)

hmm i think Galaxy s3  or one s coz i like a design both of them 

if u know what i mean 

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## LitDN (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm using a Galaxy S II at the moment. My contract won't expire for another year, so I'll probably get the Galaxy Note successor or the one after that. I'm rather attracted to the large screen and s-pen.


----------



## necrologo (Jun 18, 2012)

Gs3 or galaxy nexus 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## N1NJATH3ORY (Jun 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## bigmac9704 (Jun 18, 2012)

I think One S or Galaxt Note 2


----------



## caipi75 (Jun 18, 2012)

maybe i think galaxy s3 or Htc.


----------



## knut-inge (Jun 18, 2012)

or even LG Optimus 4X HD


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Jun 18, 2012)

I have my Sensation for another year, so I will wait until quad core Krait+Adreno 320 or A15 exynos+Mali t604 devices start coming out.  

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 19, 2012)

HTC one s for me.
That design is just too sexy to be ignored.

Sent from my awfsum One V using Xda preem.


----------



## CleonII (Jun 19, 2012)

My next phone , The Samsung Iphone Xperia X


----------



## dns.vlad (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know, Sony Xperia S or Samsung Galaxy SIII :-?? I'll decide soon.


----------



## CleonII (Jun 19, 2012)

I thought that my post was pretty funny

---------- Post added at 03:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 PM ----------

This wretched music will be fired !


----------



## gordonthegopher (Jun 19, 2012)

Galaxy SII in a year, always one behind due to budget...


----------



## m3adow (Jun 19, 2012)

I think i'll wait for some boot2gecko phones. I want to try this OS. I hope HTC will make some since i experienced only good situations with HTC phones.


----------



## depzaj (Jun 19, 2012)

galaxy s3 (version RAM 2G )


----------



## israellive (Jun 19, 2012)

Galaxy S3 for sure !


----------



## 2 Bunny (Jun 19, 2012)

*FOLLOWUP Reply*

My phones usually end up sticking around for 2-3 years; so if the Epic holds up as well as the Diamond, it'll be here a while . Does Samsung even have anything comparable to the Epic available right now with a keyboard? I was a real skeptic of SAMOLED and hardware keyboards before, but the Epic really changed me, and I don't really know if I'd ever even go to something without a hardware keyboard (especially one as good as the Epic's).

I don't think I'd buy one, but I'd like to see a followup of some kind for the Kyocera Echo; I got to try one a while back, and it was a cool little phone, even on the stock ROM.

- 2 Bunny


----------



## devpod (Jun 20, 2012)

Galaxy S4, next year, definitely.


----------



## bonebeatz1234 (Jun 20, 2012)

95Z28 said:


> Gnex. Wanted gs3 but without us versions having quad core there's nothing special about it I'm interested in. So I'll probably order a gnex from Google and hopefully by next year when I'm due an upgrade I can get a quad core gs4.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I was skeptic of the s4 duel core processor as well i have the htc evo 4g lte and i will promise you its a beast it perform better than some quad cores out now. I had the htc sensation 4g and the gs2 and the evo blows the doors out both these devices stock you will notice the speed instantly. I will also be getting the gs3 pebble blue already paid for and i will either put that for sale or the evo 4g lte which ever one i like the most. The evo gonna be hard to beat.

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium App


----------



## reidandkat (Jun 20, 2012)

S3 immediately, s4 eventually 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA


----------



## koneX (Jun 20, 2012)

S3, no doubt.


----------



## KThxBaiZombies (Jun 20, 2012)

When I can, I will for sure be going to the SGSIII. However it will depend on how the developer community is for it, which will hopefully be as good/better than the SGSII


----------



## Conrthomas (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm finding it difficult to find a reason to abandon my HTC Incredible 2, as I just put CM9 on it, and it's absolutely beautiful. The screen brightness does however have a few uneven spots. I've had it for exactly a year. Maybe a Nexus, Maybe a galaxy, I'm not sure.


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jun 20, 2012)

Galaxy SIII or HTC One V 

Cheers


----------



## Ming Wu (Jun 20, 2012)

My next phone will be galaxy s advanced,HTC evo 3d or xpria play

So many. I can't make my mind up!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 20, 2012)

Ming Wu said:


> My next phone will be galaxy s advanced,HTC evo 3d or xpria play
> 
> So many. I can't make my mind up!
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA

Click to collapse



HTC EVO 3D is the best deal!
Samsung's support sucks, xperia phones' ui is really ugly...
(A samsung phone owner)

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe HTC Sensation 

"Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"


----------



## iok1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Pancakes_Gio said:


> Maybe HTC Sensation
> 
> "Reality Hits You Hard, Bro"

Click to collapse



If you can, buy it, so you can join the community, I miss the gio community. Even though I visit every day 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## szaszlyk (Jun 20, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman good phone


----------



## Mjones307 (Jun 20, 2012)

HTC one x

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## trellva25 (Jun 21, 2012)

wanted to get a one x pretty badly but after hearing so many horror stories with the phone i decided to wait for the S3 instead


----------



## aldyu (Jun 21, 2012)

Would be the S3 or optimus 4x!


----------



## MissingBonobo (Jun 21, 2012)

Just sold my One S and got a Sensation. Best move I've made. Dev community is amazing. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA


----------



## Freddy1X (Jun 21, 2012)

I have HTC One X on my hand right now..maybe the next device that I want to own is Galaxy S 3..but that just, maybe..is it too expansive here..


----------



## adampa1006 (Jun 21, 2012)

Freddy1X said:


> I have HTC One X on my hand right now..maybe the next device that I want to own is Galaxy S 3..but that just, maybe..is it too expansive here..

Click to collapse



What isn't good enough about the One X that you want to upgrade?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using XDA Premium App


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I will use windows phone, like Nokia Lumia 900


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 21, 2012)

AC DC said:


> Mine will be sure of HTC made, I'm a long time user of HTC nd I experienced every generation of HTC ,  and their improvements in hardware nd everything ..
> 
> Sent from my HTC nexus one using XDA

Click to collapse



Same here! Already saving up for next year's release. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kapolda (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish i could have samsung galaxy _3

Sent from android Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## ktadumdum (Jun 21, 2012)

Note 2, if it will have at least 1,5 gigs of RAM and quad core processor


----------



## eggrolled (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm looking to get the HTC One S or waiting another 6 months to see what comes around.


----------



## Chad The Pathfinder (Jun 21, 2012)

I intend to see what the next (if any) slider HTC comes out with.

Sent from my EVO Shift 4G using xda premium


----------



## moorecomp (Jun 21, 2012)

Love my SGS2, but sure miss my BB keyboard.  Gonna be a slider for sure.

moorecomp

AT&T SGH-I777
ShoStock2-v3.0.5
Siyah-v3.4
I777UCKJ4
Apex Launcher v1.2.2


----------



## BloodDonor (Jun 22, 2012)

Just bought an HTC One X after being told could be a 1-3 month wait for the S3

2 days later, new stock of the S3 arrived (In New Zealand)


----------



## mike21pr (Jun 22, 2012)

I had my mind set on to see what Windows Phone 8 brings to see if its worth waiting for... i dunno, start screen is a clusterf#%k now, not sure im feeling it.

Ill look at the next iPhone and Nexus offerings before commiting


----------



## synaesthetic (Jun 22, 2012)

As soon as the Exnyos SGS3 gets a stable AOSP build, I'm so there (if finances can support...)


----------



## lamar411 (Jun 22, 2012)

I want the note for T-Mobile but I doubt it will be available in a year when my contract expires 

Sent from my LG-P509 using XDA.


----------



## andyus (Jun 22, 2012)

actually i got xperia s but i would like a quad-core one like HTC new..but i see so much reviews and...its worse than so much dual core..as perfomance and optimitations, maybe coz is too much news as hardware, like when tv 3D come out..they was rly bad but now they are much better, so i think i should wait some times until the get more mature


----------



## punkologist (Jun 22, 2012)

Well i have the gs II now with more than a year left on contract so ill se whats out in a year. Galaxy note has caught my attention though

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## microbit87 (Jun 22, 2012)

It's definitely the Galaxy S III for me


----------



## aaa (Jun 22, 2012)

OK...the next phone for me is now my current phone since 10 days 
SGSIII (quadcore + 1GB RAM)


----------



## dumbl3 (Jun 22, 2012)

I just bought the new SOny xperia S :good:


----------



## evr_ (Jun 22, 2012)

Galaxy S III for me too, still waiting to ship though


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd love a Galaxy SIII, but I don't want to go on contract and can't afford one on PAYG. I suppose my next phone will be another budget smartphone... Sucks being poor  Lol

*The 'Thanks' button? It ain't gonna hit itself!*
*Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Premium*


----------



## -blackjack (Jun 22, 2012)

i have htc desire s now and i am happy with this device but if i need buy a new device i want to buy a samsung galaxy s 3

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## 2 Bunny (Jun 22, 2012)

*HELPAGE Reply*



lamar411 said:


> I want the note for T-Mobile but I doubt it will be available in a year when my contract expires
> .

Click to collapse



The .note is a GSM phone right? If the AT&T version isn't SIM unlocked outta the box, could you maybe SIM unlock one with the help of the good people of XDA DEVELOPERS?



andyus said:


> ... like when tv 3D come out..they was rly bad but now they are much better...

Click to collapse



Except that they were (and still are) just a sales gimmick.



ROFLkopter said:


> I'd love a Galaxy SIII, but I don't want to go on contract and can't afford one on PAYG. I suppose my next phone will be another budget smartphone... Sucks being poor  Lol

Click to collapse



I'm poor too, but with some persistence and hard work, I got a Samsung Epic running on a contractless Sprint $30 unlimited data/messaging/roaming plan. Check out this thread on another forum for more details, paying close attention to page two and four. All the information needed is in there.

Good Luck!

- 2 Bunny


----------



## javadreams (Jun 22, 2012)

Definitely the Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Darkseid83 (Jun 23, 2012)

Don't know. SGS3 Maybe. Its really hard for me to leave my physical keyboard. Almost scary.


----------



## Gigatrig (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd probably go with the Galaxy S3 as well. Looking to go up to a larger screen than my current Incredible 2.


----------



## Nizamani (Jun 23, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S 3*

Waiting for my Galaxy S 3


----------



## lepermessiahe2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would like to get the one s but I think I'll gonna go for the galaxy s3. I've had HTC since the beginning time to try something else.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## catalin.v (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd probably go for a Galaxy S3, seems pretty much to be the perfect phone


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Jun 23, 2012)

windows 8 phone made by HTC  having quad core qualcomm


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Droid Razr Maxx, for battery life.
Waiting for Verizon to drop the price with a 2-year contract.
Nothing worse than having to charge a phone more than once daily. My old Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone could go for 3 to 5 days between charges.

Sent from my unrooted DroidX using Tapatalk


----------



## zander145 (Jun 23, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy Note 2.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## 2 Bunny (Jun 23, 2012)

Nate2 said:


> My old Windows Mobile 6 Smartphone could go for 3 to 5 days between charges.

Click to collapse



Same here. Mine wasn't quite 3 days, but it wasn't an energy hog, and made good use of the power it had.



Darkseid83 said:


> Don't know. SGS3 Maybe. Its really hard for me to leave my physical keyboard. Almost scary.

Click to collapse



Same here. The Epic really made me into a believer of keyboards after being a skeptic. Even with Swype, there is no replacement as far as speed goes.

- 2 Bunny


----------



## Fabolous94 (Jun 23, 2012)

*GS3*

Galaxy S3 maybe


----------



## ToxiD8 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to get the Xperia acro S. Sony all the way


----------



## AbortChrist (Jun 26, 2012)

Waiting for the Droid RAZR HD to drop. Then we'll see if the GS3 is all it's hyped up to be.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tcapote (Jun 26, 2012)

I am very pleased with my VZW GNEX, rooted an rom'd, but I really like the Galaxy Note. That would be my main consideration. Love the size!


----------



## OscarMike (Jun 26, 2012)

Follow up to the HTC One X? not sure. I'm happy with my s2 for now


----------



## Jeisin (Jun 26, 2012)

Right now IM happy with my Galaxy S2 waiting to see the next version of Android before I update to a new device

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HumveeRuin (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably an S3 but not sure if its worth the money.

Using an Xperia Play right now, might use it solely for gaming later.

Sent from my Xperia Play using XDA


----------



## stimpy569 (Jun 26, 2012)

HTC XL or SG S3 since there might not be a new iphone in the near future...


----------



## iamlundy (Jun 26, 2012)

After having the Blackerry Storm, Bold and Curve ... a iphone 4 and now onto a HTC Sensation. I think its going to be anything running Android OS


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 26, 2012)

iamlundy said:


> After having the Blackerry Storm, Bold and Curve ... a iphone 4 and now onto a HTC Sensation. I think its going to be anything running Android OS

Click to collapse



Long live Android!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charybdisan (Jun 26, 2012)

Definitely!
I cannot stand Blackberry, though iPhone I don't mind.

But I'm most likely shooting for anything that has ICS.


----------



## ladyhaly (Jun 26, 2012)

Charybdisan said:


> Definitely!
> I cannot stand Blackberry, though iPhone I don't mind.
> 
> But I'm most likely shooting for anything that has ICS.

Click to collapse



Blackberry, I believe, is tolerable for a business phone. By that, I mean if I were the head of a company and I want to make sure my employees use the phone only for work and not for wasting money, then that should be fine. (A good example: Government officials and employees. We don't want people to waste our precious taxes.) And even by then, it's more practical to get them the very basic Blackberry... Something with 3G and can run Office documents properly. Not the flagship.

iPhone is okay but I find too luxurious for business.

I'd actually buy both phones for myself if I had more money just to experience both of them and write about it. And the Lumia 900 as well. But it's not practical for me right now.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Jun 26, 2012)

ladyhaly said:


> Blackberry, I believe, is tolerable for a business phone. By that, I mean if I were the head of a company and I want to make sure my employees use the phone only for work and not for wasting money, then that should be fine. (A good example: Government officials and employees. We don't want people to waste our precious taxes.) And even by then, it's more practical to get them the very basic Blackberry... Something with 3G and can run Office documents properly. Not the flagship.
> 
> iPhone is okay but I find too luxurious for business.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no such kind of experience with those phones..especially with the blackberry...I used to have a storm and trust me it feels like a usual Sony or Nokia OS...there is nothin you could call "experience".....on iphone it's kinda same...you could experience a locked environment like you are in jail!!haha!yeah I guess you could write about the freedom it steals you 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## nikzDHD (Jun 26, 2012)

Probably still an Android, GNote 2, maybe next Nexus or if HTC release a 5" note type device or may even give Sony a shot. 

Still looking forward to the iP5 as well.


----------



## ajt1995 (Jun 26, 2012)

Gs3 or one x

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dexxmor (Jun 26, 2012)

Sony LT30i "Mint" or the Huawei Ascend D Quad XL. The LG Eclipse is also not bad.


----------



## voyager_s (Jun 26, 2012)

My next smartphone will probably be one of the next Google nexus phones depending on certain hardware features...most notably external SD card support.

Or it will be one of those forthcoming windows 8 handsets.

I'm very very happy with my galaxy note for now. Wouldn't trade it for any other current handset.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Tramd (Jun 26, 2012)

galaxy s4 or htc one 2


yes i have another year on this contract


----------



## njtroncoso (Jun 26, 2012)

SGS3 4 sure! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA


----------



## losabestuyono (Jun 26, 2012)

SGS3 

Enviado desde mi LT18i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose_506 (Jun 27, 2012)

Going to see what nexus versions are coming in the fall out wait until galaxy 4. The 3 is too big for my use when I'm out. Don't get me wrong I love the screen but only if I'm at home relaxing. Not practical enough. I want something with all the hardware but 4.5 inches with very slim design

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CozaMcCoza (Jun 27, 2012)

Galaxy S3 with a custom ROM for me!


----------



## theuilo (Jun 27, 2012)

galaxy s3, custom rom :good:


----------



## tr8cid (Jun 27, 2012)

Samsung Universe Y











.... Galaxy S III for sure!


----------



## Manzzon (Jun 27, 2012)

Note 2.


----------



## Eddicts (Jun 27, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII for sure.


----------



## newo1985 (Jun 27, 2012)

the next nexus


----------



## izbushka (Jun 27, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 i suppose


----------



## caobgtco (Jun 27, 2012)

*What's your next smartphone  - Asus Padfone*



sreza said:


> Asus Padfone for me!

Click to collapse



Dear Sreza,
I could not but laugh as well as admire your signature 
"Your religion is like your sexual organ.
It's alright to have one and you can be proud of it,
But please don't whip it out in public."

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




aaa said:


> hmmm....I want to buy a new smartphone this year about in August or September, my Amoled HTC Desire belongs already to prehistoric era...what will my next phone will be?
> 
> What I am considering:
> HTC One X = nope!
> ...

Click to collapse





Why not you think of Sony Experia S pl?.  Of course its very big minus point is its battery that too fixed battery of 1750 mAh.


----------



## Japamala (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't actually know what I'm getting next, but I do have some requirements.

It must be android.
It must have a physical keyboard.
It must be in the 200 dollar range.
It must be faster than my Touch Pro 2


----------



## qubbey (Jun 28, 2012)

my next phone wasn't announced yet.
I want a Highend phone that isn't bigger than 4,3" for the next year


----------



## teraih (Jun 28, 2012)

just got a sony xperia s, next one will be ip5..


----------



## White Dragon (Jun 29, 2012)

galaxy S 3


----------



## leguyanais (Jun 29, 2012)

I wiil try the Galaxy Note 2...


----------



## manlisten (Jun 29, 2012)

The next Nexus.


----------



## lightson (Jun 29, 2012)

HTC One X maybe...


----------



## tatperson (Jun 29, 2012)

Either the next nexus or a Nokia Windows Phone 8. 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## demonskill (Jun 29, 2012)

either samsung galaxy siii or huawei ascend d quad


----------



## kBTWOFOUR (Jun 29, 2012)

My next smartphone will probably be the next nexus.

I used to only use HTC phones with Sense roms, but now I only like pure Android.


----------



## ankabo (Jun 29, 2012)

I think, that it will be a HTC One X. The display is very good and the quadcore will speed up everything 
I used Desire S and now an Evo3D.


----------



## IlleCorvus (Jun 29, 2012)

I guess it will be the SGS3, even thou its quite big, its really fast compared to my SGS+ I am using now!


----------



## Hesham_3del (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new iPhone


----------



## ishouldbe (Jun 29, 2012)

For sure Galaxy s3!

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




Hesham_3del said:


> I'm waiting for the new iPhone

Click to collapse



Are you sure...?!? It costs a lot and it does just what Apple wants you to do: I don't like it...


----------



## mynick13 (Jun 29, 2012)

I;m waiting for new xperia s


----------



## mahesh911 (Jun 29, 2012)

As i got new life for my xperia x10i with X10S custom rom.. dropped suggestion to buy xperia S and acro S

iam now waiting for Sony quadcore phone next year.. it will be on a cortex A15 architecture..for sure.. 

from the currently announced phones i want to hav xperia acro S


----------



## Caraddicted1989 (Jun 30, 2012)

HTC one X for sure!


----------



## t3chi3 (Jun 30, 2012)

Probably the HTC EVO 4G. I'm through with Verizon’s crappy network. After Sprints towers go up they'll be neck in neck with Big Red. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## Neglectful (Jun 30, 2012)

just got my LG OPtimus 2x


----------



## irshadkp (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine HTC one xl.....


----------



## djrowe007 (Jun 30, 2012)

galaxy s 3, haha I just got one and already need another


----------



## Mjones307 (Jun 30, 2012)

HTC one x

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## smile_ppl (Jul 1, 2012)

The next high-end qwerty that comes out.


----------



## chuckly2 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'd love the S3 but with my budget i might get the LG L5 if it has good reviews.


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 1, 2012)

I just got a Galaxy Nexus. Jellybean and project Butter will hold me nicely till the next one arrives, or even later


----------



## manuksayamerah (Jul 1, 2012)

I already got One x, so my next smartphone would be the sucessor of one x


----------



## un.Known (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm Looking for some side slider from google
or any other company
motorola can't do sense there's no motorola where i live


----------



## orfius christ (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm moving to sprint in a desperate attempt to save money, but that means I will be picking up the Evo 4g lte


----------



## pure.noob (Jul 1, 2012)

*Next Phone*

My next phone would be any phone from the Nexus series.

Current: Desire Z


----------



## DD-Ripper (Jul 1, 2012)

2012 : Got my Galaxy S2
2013 : To get a S4 or *XPERIA PLAY 2*(if in the name of god gets released )

Sent from my GT-i9100 equipped with Grenade Launcher and Remote Explosives


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 1, 2012)

Just got a HTC One X from my network, already eyeing up the Nokia 808 Pureview (if you count something running Symbian as a 'smartphone')

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Devriel (Jul 2, 2012)

samsung galaxy nexus!


----------



## atermify (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got my one x about a month or so ago, and I love it. But, I've been craving a nexus. Thinking about biting the bullet and getting a gnex before they all dry up. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ladyhaly (Jul 2, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Just got a HTC One X from my network, already eyeing up the Nokia 808 Pureview (if you count something running Symbian as a 'smartphone')
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium

Click to collapse



If Nokia releases a device like the 808 Pureview but running on Windows Phone, I think I'll give it a shot.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FingerMove (Jul 2, 2012)

Totally the Galaxy Nexus. I wanted it from the start and don't mind the S3, since it has no softkeys. And who ever cared about the hardware? If the phone was slow you just flash it and it's fine, but that was yesterday with the introduction of jelly bean 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## saminem (Jul 2, 2012)

HTC ONE


----------



## Sebastian_lx (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Absolutely SGS3!! but without thouchwiz, I hate that thing... LOL

regards,


----------



## satanazh (Jul 2, 2012)

I want Galaxy Nexus


----------



## njtroncoso (Jul 2, 2012)

Galaxy note! ...hopefully on T mobile! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeithOYS (Jul 6, 2012)

My next smartphone would probably be the next Google Galaxy Nexus for Android 5.0 or Samsung Galaxy SIV.


----------



## sers235 (Jul 6, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## jav20a (Jul 6, 2012)

I think is a galaxy note or galaxy nexus

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iambibhas (Jul 6, 2012)

Nothing else but a Nexus phone next. With Jelly Bean.


----------



## SuBSiN (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm currently using the HTC EVO 3D, I'm not to sure what my next phone is gonna be. To be honest, I don't see the point in upgrading at the moment. Is it really worth buying a new phone for another 100mhz of power? Or a newer os that everyone who knows how to root can get eventually? Just my opinon. Open to other opinions

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simon_WM (Jul 6, 2012)

HTC One X 

But then thats when i get the monies xD


----------



## lazyb0ne (Jul 6, 2012)

I will say the Samsung Galaxy SIII but I don't think I have enough money for that.  so probably Samsung Galaxy Note, heard its a great phone.


----------



## Vincent5fps (Jul 7, 2012)

Sony Xperia S :angel:


----------



## Slap-Yourself :) (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm torn between a Galaxy SIII or a Galaxy Note. I'm just worried I'll get a Note and the second Gen Note will be released 2 months afterward. :/


----------



## Matamlayin (Jul 7, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S II*

I've been waiting to have the new Samsung Galaxy S III. :laugh:


----------



## blacklixt22 (Jul 7, 2012)

galaxy nexus because of google support


----------



## -CMX (Jul 7, 2012)

My heart is set on the HTC One S in blue/grey but by the look of my bank account I won't be upgrading for a long while so who knows what I end up with?


----------



## mudar (Jul 7, 2012)

I want Samsung nexus!

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## andrzej_d (Jul 7, 2012)

galaxy SII


----------



## thos25 (Jul 7, 2012)

The next nexus. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## adomm420 (Jul 7, 2012)

Any SonyEricsson because they don't **** on customers (samsung...)
​


----------



## dr3amsINdigital (Jul 7, 2012)

I was planning on getting the iPhone 4S after the iPhone 5 comes out (because it will be cheaper since I need to buy it used because I'm on T-Mobile prepaid), but I just got the HTC Sensation 4G and I'm very happy with it! I might just keep this one awhile.


----------



## Korex86 (Jul 7, 2012)

at the moment I would choose the Samsung Galaxy S3, but my S2 is good enough, so I think it will take a few years before i will buy a new one. Maybe it will be Samsung galaxy S4 then, haha


----------



## romy134 (Jul 7, 2012)

too bad HTC didn't do what sprint did and make the INC just a variant of the One S. they may have done better if they released phones to all the carries like Galaxys s3 instead of just a select few. for now im looking at Gnex unlocked and putting it on at&t but ill miss sense


----------



## andrzej_d (Jul 7, 2012)

S2 with custom rom. Best option for me.


----------



## lemick (Jul 8, 2012)

don't know yet... Maybe SGS4...? or HTC one X look-like ... but I keep my HTC desire S for now...


----------



## Mangup^ (Jul 8, 2012)

Galaxy note or some 5inch+ phone


----------



## M-Marius (Jul 8, 2012)

samsung i9300,
because it looks so cool


----------



## NickTheMajin (Jul 8, 2012)

Coming from a Rezound, I'll be waiting for both the next iPhone and next Nexus to be released to make a decision.


----------



## iirt26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## nerobot (Jul 8, 2012)

Probably Galaxy Note 2 but it depends on the actual specs. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## dumbdroid (Jul 8, 2012)

mant0x said:


> Any SonyEricsson because they don't **** on customers (samsung...)
> ​

Click to collapse



Yeah....i'm still waiting for ics on my xperia play. The locked bootladers are a nice touch.

Sent from my Transformer TF101G using xda premium


----------



## sjoerd0301 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why buy a new phone whe webcan still do all with our evo 3D with new ics and my rom coming soon 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## 21stNow (Jul 8, 2012)

The next Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3simet (Jul 8, 2012)

as much as I love android smartphones. I'd like to try an iPhone.

either SG3 or iPhone


----------



## th3lawmak3r76 (Jul 8, 2012)

iambibhas said:


> Nothing else but a Nexus phone next. With Jelly Bean.

Click to collapse



Same here, my upgrades in august of 2013 so hopefully there'll be an even better nexus than the galaxy nexus! 

Sent from my magic piece of metal using even more magic


----------



## ArmorD (Jul 9, 2012)

I just bought my SGS2 a month ago, so I'll be sticking with this honey for a while(yeah, how cheap to buy older era phone just when the new model gets released  ).
But but. Next one will probably be Galaxy Note 2, if it's not just a rumour. I really like the screen size of the Note, and I hope Note 2 will have the same screen size, but better hardware.
Also, I might be buying S3. I just think it has a terrible design 
Also I'm quite interested about HTC One X... It has decent hardware, good screen and the design is beautiful.




*Sent from my wallet*


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 9, 2012)

The next nexus definitely. 
It'll probably be quad core and with android 5.0 :drool:


----------



## GuSaNo74 (Jul 9, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> The next nexus definitely.
> It'll probably be quad core and with *android 5.0* :drool:

Click to collapse




Android 5.0?? wowww 
+1 with next nexus!!


----------



## jtcady (Jul 9, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3!!!!! :victory:

need to get rid of this old one


----------



## snowman77 (Jul 9, 2012)

*NEXUS*

The Next nexus or the GNexus


----------



## Ay4z (Jul 9, 2012)

Minw is HTC One X :silly:


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Jul 9, 2012)

Probably a HTC phone!

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## batuhaniricagil (Jul 9, 2012)

In order to get the fastest upate, I would prefer to choose the Google's next phone If they build a high quaility, good looking device. Else I would take the latest HTC.


----------



## EVH88 (Jul 9, 2012)

Currently SGS3, next will be Nokia's WP8 pureview phones. Hopefully in this year.


----------



## Skv012a (Jul 9, 2012)

Most likely 808 Pureview for me. Best mobile camera and non of the headache of Android.


----------



## Insidious (Jul 9, 2012)

Skv012a said:


> Most likely 808 Pureview for me. Best mobile camera and non of the headache of Android.

Click to collapse



Have you read the review? Symbian sucks.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## Insidious (Jul 9, 2012)

nerobot said:


> Probably Galaxy Note 2 but it depends on the actual specs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## vip57 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was thinking of Sgs 3 
But now i want Htc One X 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## GreenRaccoon (Jul 9, 2012)

If I bought one right now, it would be the new Samsung Galaxy S III, hands down. It's amazingly fast. But I'm still in love with my OG Droid 1. :victory: I'm not switching any time soon.


----------



## gal95loker (Jul 9, 2012)

I want the Hawaii ascend or htc one x
Hopefully ill buy it soon

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adomm420 (Jul 9, 2012)

dumbdroid said:


> Yeah....i'm still waiting for ics on my xperia play. The locked bootladers are a nice touch.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101G using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm not even waiting ICS for SGS+, because it won't happen...
​


----------



## danhii (Jul 9, 2012)

The next smartphone that i'll have...will be the Samsung galaxy SIII because is very nice the design and the features are so good.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## iKon85 (Jul 9, 2012)

Either the next Nexus device, or the Galaxy S4. Depends on Samsung's update plan on my S3, don't like to wait aeons for the next update .


----------



## yamaha_wins (Jul 9, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 > verizon.. (I'd leave verizon if I didnt have other phones on the account)


----------



## losabestuyono (Jul 12, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s3

Enviado desde mi LT18i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## espaciosalter20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Sony Xperia P

Enviado desde mi MB525 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## shelz (Jul 12, 2012)

My  dream phone would be wp8 , a 720p IPS 5' screen at least, changable battery, nfc, sd card...


----------



## chlorinekid (Jul 12, 2012)

Galaxy s3 would be nice but will have to see what the google offering is when my contract runs out on my sensation xe 

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## Samsung.Galaxy.S3 (Jul 12, 2012)

Android, again.  Not sure what phone will be available in two years.


----------



## olrait (Jul 12, 2012)

Samsung.Galaxy.S3 said:


> Android, again.  Not sure what phone will be available in two years.

Click to collapse



Same.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ixIGamerIx (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm planning on getting the next phablet the Samsung galaxy note 2

Sent from my De-Sensed HTC Vivid using xda app-developers app


----------



## zlewe (Jul 12, 2012)

Sure Asus Padphone. (Because I always choose buy tab or phone lol.)

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.3 on nAa ICS 04 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## RoinGrindwald (Jul 13, 2012)

Nexus i9250 GSM


----------



## spunker88 (Jul 13, 2012)

Something with decent specs and a smaller screen so I can pocket it, I would want something around 4 - 4.3". I'd also like to still have a microSD slot, but if a Nexus phone came out with a smaller screen on Verizon, I'd get it even without an SD since I'm getting fed up with OEM bloatware and other restrictions.


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 13, 2012)

Probably the next Nexus...

But im keeping an eye on Galaxy Note 2 or Windows Phone 8 device if it impresses me

Are you Jelly...? Galaxy Nexus JB 4.1.1


----------



## pirri_mori (Jul 13, 2012)

mike21pr said:


> Probably the next Nexus...
> 
> But im keeping an eye on Galaxy Note 2 or Windows Phone 8 device if it impresses me
> 
> Are you Jelly...? Galaxy Nexus JB 4.1.1

Click to collapse



+1000


----------



## barento32 (Jul 13, 2012)

The Note 2. FTW

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## SotehPR (Jul 13, 2012)

im not so sure... im kind of waiting for apple to release de I5 specs!


----------



## lnfound (Jul 13, 2012)

Next nexus, assuming I can get it under att. Using a skyrocket now but in no rush, just need something by Dec. Hopefully Google and att come through on Androids 5th anniversary. Else maybe I will have to get something just to sell and buy a Nexus from play store. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 13, 2012)

No way to tell yet for me now.
Just got my LTE Nexus, unlimited data until 2014.
At that point, I'm moving to T Mobile so who knows.


----------



## dfreake (Jul 13, 2012)

Skv012a said:


> Most likely 808 Pureview for me. Best mobile camera and non of the headache of Android.

Click to collapse



nokia said they make pureview to window's

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## jt.one (Jul 13, 2012)

i am tempted to get the galaxy nexus off google play store.

i have the chance to sell my nexus one for approx 175-200 USD and i'll have to shell out an additional $200 for the gNEX. [after tax/ship/tip/etc- gNEX from google play costs around $390(?)., i forgot what the final costs were when i tried before.



should i get the gNEX? ahhh choices


----------



## roooster (Jul 13, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



htc works great


----------



## trunggaga (Jul 13, 2012)

I just want to have galaxy note 2 or S3.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## raitsuke (Jul 13, 2012)

I want the next nexus if there is a new one next year 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## roooster (Jul 13, 2012)

roooster said:


> htc works great

Click to collapse



htc sesation xl...


----------



## hoogerd (Jul 13, 2012)

moved from s2 to s3, while sceen resolution is improved, readability seems to be less in my view... a bit blueish 
S4 would be next or something with a bit wider screen and 3D!


----------



## jelli (Jul 13, 2012)

Tempted by either the S3 or maybe the next Nexus.  My contract on my DHD isn't up until November so will look into it more closer to the time and determine what's considered great at that point in time + considerations to XDA community support.


----------



## alensaqe (Jul 13, 2012)

*My next phone*

HTC One X


----------



## faberon84 (Jul 13, 2012)

*dizants silk,*

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## pessimyst (Jul 13, 2012)

Asus Padphone here too. Don't want to buy a seperate tablet for only home usage.



zlewe said:


> Sure Asus Padphone. (Because I always choose buy tab or phone lol.)
> 
> Send from my E15i using xda premium.
> Press thanks if helped
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lorryb (Aug 5, 2012)

Huawei Ascend D Quad, or HTC One XXL


----------



## agirardello (Aug 5, 2012)

I will wait for the next Nexus phone... :good:


----------



## MicroGeek (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm probably going to wait another year or two before buying a new phone so it's a little early to be making decisions


----------



## jomameco (Aug 5, 2012)

Maybe one more year too, so waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S IV


----------



## milestar1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I really like new galaxy and the note 

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda premium


----------



## bartmw (Aug 5, 2012)

Hope Xperia Play 2 will arrive soon 

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## TBack (Aug 5, 2012)

faberon84 said:


> Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



Yep, me 2 on the Note 2. Hopefully, we will here more about it on 8/29/12.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 5, 2012)

jomameco said:


> Maybe one more year too, so waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S IV

Click to collapse



+1


No point getting an s3 just the same as an s2 just 2 extra cpu cores slightly bigger with some different features. 

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## anup123456 (Aug 5, 2012)

*s4*

S4


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Aug 5, 2012)

Hopefully a GNex

Sent from another dimension...
thanks don't hurt ya know?


----------



## M3ntalPurg3 (Aug 5, 2012)

I actually just upgraded from p.o.s EVO Shift to E4GT on Sprint and love it....next one will most likely be the S4 as long as it is what it is supposed to be - a more stable version of the S3, only better.

Sent from my Super Clean Rooted E4GT on Wicked Sensations using xda premium app


----------



## tsunii (Aug 5, 2012)

I am still waiting for a new slider phone making it to europe (a Desire Z2 or something alike would be awesome)
until then I'll stick to my precious HTC Desire Z


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 6, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> No point getting an s3 just the same as an s2 just 2 extra cpu cores slightly bigger with some different features.
> 
> Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100

Click to collapse



After seeing the Mars rover land today I think I'll just wait till phones have a wifi range of 350 million miles 

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## Madrenergic (Aug 6, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> After seeing the Mars rover land today I think I'll just wait till phones have a wifi range of 350 million miles
> 
> Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100

Click to collapse



Better make sure they bundle it with a plutonium battery then. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zlewe (Aug 6, 2012)

Madrenergic said:


> Better make sure they bundle it with a plutonium battery then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



plus a hyper micro nuclear reactor in the battery 

Send from my E15i using xda premium.
Press thanks if helped  
*Xperia X8 Black @ ICS miniCM9 3.0.4 on nAa ICS 04 kernel * 
Thank you very much nAa!


----------



## TH90 (Aug 6, 2012)

im thinking galaxy s3 or htc sensation


----------



## Roland_Y (Aug 6, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S3. Looks awesome.


----------



## blackbyron (Aug 7, 2012)

anup123456 said:


> S4

Click to collapse



This


----------



## pirmc (Aug 7, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## mikocok (Aug 7, 2012)

I want Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Aug 7, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> No point getting an s3 just the same as an s2 just 2 extra cpu cores slightly bigger with some different features.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's what I thought when I saw them side by side. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Ansh1107 (Aug 7, 2012)

Galaxy S3,Htc one X or Note 2! ;-P

Sent from Galaxy Ace!


----------



## cascabel (Aug 7, 2012)

I'd love to get myself ans SGS3 or an HTC One X but money constraints may force me to go for SGS2. Is there another phone around the SGS2's price range that's better?

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll definitely be getting the next HTC beast mode phone, and may also get the next nexus that replaces the gnex, if they happen to be one in the same then I'll save some money that I can spend on a new tablet down the road.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## MackDaddyC (Aug 7, 2012)

A phone a little bigger than the note


----------



## The_Mighty_Muffin (Aug 7, 2012)

*Sony or Samsung!*

I think I go for the next Sony Smartphone (Xperia) or a Samsung! :laugh:


----------



## efxbug (Aug 7, 2012)

Samsung S3 now has the better hardware...
I like more HTC look and feel ususally (but I hate sense)
LG and Sony are usually cheaper
Motorola is doing some good thing on batteries...

I don't know! :silly:


----------



## deadpunk (Aug 7, 2012)

Will get a cheap one tomorrow : Alcatel OT-995 

And will try to get a Nexus 7 as my first tablet and SGS4 or a Note3 next year.

My SGS2 is enough for now :laugh:


----------



## Hjwalk (Aug 7, 2012)

Im thinkin G nex


----------



## jkm11 (Aug 7, 2012)

My next phone Nexus only! Want update first


----------



## honki24 (Aug 7, 2012)

LG Eclipse 4GLTE LS970


----------



## dragid10 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm thinking about galaxy nexus


----------



## inyourroom91 (Aug 7, 2012)

My next would have to be 1 if the new my touches coming out. They look pretty cool...but no dual core 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Wolfbeef123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got my Gs3 out of contract so when my contract comes i will get an iPhone 5 even through i HATE iPhones because they lack so much.
But then i will sell my GS3 and buy a GS4 or a galaxy note 2 
I have everything so planned out


----------



## Rusty! (Aug 7, 2012)

Recently got a One X so should be sorted for a year


----------



## heretix (Aug 7, 2012)

I hope I'll find a good deal on SGS3 unless something more powerful unveils itself in the next couple of months.
First post, hi everyone.


----------



## DabuPL (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably a new Nexus, but it's really hard to say. This market is changing so quickly.


----------



## troyekto (Aug 7, 2012)

Maybe a Samsung Galqxy S3, but I wouldn't mind to try windows phone...


----------



## FDBTech (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for a Windows Phone 8!


----------



## Garridon (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm about to get the galaxy nexus
Sent from my HTC Evo Shift using xda app-developers app


----------



## vedf (Aug 8, 2012)

*vegnisa Bettinger*

Hard to say since my next upgrade is next summer. 

We'll see what's good on Verizon (company discount), but I'm not even sure if I can get a 4G phone since my 3G phone is currently on an unlimited plan.


----------



## newskin_ink (Aug 8, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Logik64 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nexus!


----------



## BMamba550 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll skip over the S3 and OneX. OneX looks good, but disappointed that there is no SD card and only 32GB which isn't good enough for me. S3 has good specs but I just can't swallow Samsung's design. Hoping for a better phone from HTC with quad-core S4 krait and all the necessary specs for a top-end device


----------



## onebornoflight (Aug 8, 2012)

inyourroom91 said:


> My next would have to be 1 if the new my touches coming out. They look pretty cool...but no dual core
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




New mytouch devices? Huawei is making those and aren't they actually a DOWNGRADE from the LG Mytouch phones immediately prior- with regards to specs I mean?

Personally I'm still hoping for the G3 from HTC lol... S4 quad core with about 2G onboard ram and a slider, with vanilla android 4.1 - a worthy sequel to the phone that started it all

If that doesn't get announced soon I'll probably look at the Galaxy S Blaze Q slider that is coming soon. Idk. 

Sent from my HTC Doubleshot running Virtuous Infinity.


----------



## madquack (Aug 8, 2012)

Probably keeping my i9100 until the next Nexus debuts as well as buying the new iPhone just because I can.


----------



## red4our (Aug 8, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Just ordered my S3...woohoo!


----------



## wangkiyo (Aug 8, 2012)

Googld glass??


----------



## 1nonly187 (Aug 8, 2012)

Galaxy S IV.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## wrongdna123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Successor Galaxy Nexus.
or Nexus Family


----------



## thiagolcaldas (Aug 8, 2012)

Sony Xperia T or Samsung Galaxy s3


----------



## luisfpg (Aug 8, 2012)

(hope) it will be an s3


----------



## maya79 (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe some new HTC with Windows 8.x.


----------



## Gameros (Aug 8, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## midoBB (Aug 8, 2012)

The next nexus smartphone

Envoyé depuis mon HTC HD2 avec Tapatalk


----------



## HTCHD2BLA (Aug 8, 2012)

DizzyWorm said:


> Sony Xperia S... Can't wait longer for future phones

Click to collapse



dfgsdfvgsdf


----------



## jakecasino (Aug 8, 2012)

iPhone 5 DDD lol


----------



## SinisterModz (Aug 8, 2012)

jakecasino said:


> iPhone 5 DDD lol

Click to collapse



You mean "The New iPhone" Apple dropped the whole numbers name theme.


----------



## Reza.Revenger (Aug 8, 2012)

Galaxy note II


----------



## droogish (Aug 8, 2012)

*htc one x*

HTC one x power with an extra core to save power. Shame it lasts the same as HTC desire HD.


----------



## LooieENG (Aug 9, 2012)

Just got a HTC One S


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 9, 2012)

Just saw some new about the new HTC One X with a 1,7 gHz quadcore CPU. That sounds interesting


----------



## Buzzwave (Aug 9, 2012)

Atm I'm using a Lenovo A750. It seems to me to be one of the best Dual Sim Android phones available.
I tryied some Mediatek dual sim phones before with more RAM and better Resolution but they had bad camera, GPS not working properly and the battery only lasts half a day.

The battery of Lenovo A750 is great and lasts several days even with dual sim.

As to combine private and work sim cards I will be in to dual sim smartphones also in the future.

The Lenovo A789 looks interesting. Unfortunatelly it does not have much better technical data than the A750. Would have been nice if they extended the RAM from 512 to 1024 MB but they didn't.

Basically they just improved the cpu a litte. But as for PCs it does not make sense to increase processor speed more and more but not other components. At the PC your mechanic hard disk is the bottle neck and the processor most of the time runs below 5% usage. Similar with your phone. What would speed it up is not a quad core processor but more and faster RAM.


----------



## .ce (Aug 9, 2012)

gmm i think i must buy galaxy note


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## nik007rock (Aug 9, 2012)

htc one x


----------



## PwOn (Aug 9, 2012)

I just change my Samsung Galaxy S2 for a new Galaxy S3. So far, a very good change


----------



## nik007rock (Aug 9, 2012)

what do you think of htc one x over s3


----------



## slimlo (Aug 9, 2012)

Getting into my time machine going to the future 10 years get my Samsung revolutionary v6 quad core cpu...... hehehehehehe I wish , 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TheNightHawk223 (Aug 9, 2012)

Seeing that my 3 year contract expires in 2 years... I might just go for the HTC three?  or the galaxy s 5-6. Hard to tell when your refresh date is soo far away. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda premium


----------



## Slade Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

I have my S1 but I would love to buy a S3 but it's too expensive :crying:


----------



## Jcossack88 (Aug 10, 2012)

Seeing that the Note II will follow the same design pattern as the GSIII (The pebble look), I will not being going after it. Instead, I will wait for the Next Nexus device to be unveiled.....hopefully the end of this year. 

I hate the GSIII design....I think it looks like garbage, and to think they went backwards on build quality (The GSII beat the iPhone 4S in drop tests, and the GSIII does not). It is a heck of a phone, but not up to my standards on hardware quality and design quality...I mean who wants a blue phone? Am I in 5th grade? And white phones are usually associated with Women, and I would be forced to get that color. So, Hopefully the GNote II will have a different design, and hopefully the color Black, or Ill be waiting for the Next Nexus.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Slade Wilson said:


> I have my S1 but I would love to buy a S3 but it's too expensive :crying:

Click to collapse



Just switch carriers.....many of them are offering great deals on the GSIII for new customers. Especially if you are on a GSI, your contract should be ending soon.


----------



## CMDann (Aug 10, 2012)

I would really like to upgrade to a s3, I currently am using the S2X


----------



## stavgayer (Aug 10, 2012)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Right now got 2 HTC One X
One of them isn't used..
but i have to say its a the best phone yet!


----------



## gilbydakid (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm going to keep my fingers crossed tight and hope the note 2 hits sprint.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## 505dv (Aug 10, 2012)

Got a HTC Desire S, which is about 1.5 years old now. Actually I'm hoping I do not have to replace it soon, because it quite like it.
But in case it falls from a table and is broken, probably a Galaxy Nexus. Still some nice specs, easy updates, and not too expensive any more.


----------



## KINGabhijit (Aug 10, 2012)

Its a terga 3 powered device, having gig of processor.


----------



## tatperson (Aug 10, 2012)

Never again would I buy a Tegra powered device. Sick of Nvidia's closed-source crap.

Sent from my undervolted, underclocked, power saving Motorola Atrix.


----------



## TheNightmanCometh (Aug 10, 2012)

Actually quite happy with my JB rommed S2 but the having played with a friends Galaxy Note, I'm tempted by the new version


----------



## satiz (Aug 10, 2012)

HTC one X


----------



## nablacksax (Aug 10, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S3. Just got my Droid 2 rooted and CM9 flashed, so I am pretty happy with it right now. I'm willing to wait until Verizon drops the price to get it. So who knows? There might be some new hot phone by then.


----------



## mathburn (Aug 10, 2012)

still waiting for Note II


----------



## beerope (Aug 10, 2012)

galaxy note 2


----------



## masque3000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sprint Galaxy Nexus.

~Via Tapatalk on mT4g running 0.0's CM10 JB Desire S port (v8/6)


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 for sure

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## eddy4823 (Aug 10, 2012)

a WP8 device.. may be..


----------



## esthreel (Aug 10, 2012)

I am actually very happy with my Tab 7.7 (P6800). I use it for calls as well. If I would get a phone ir would probably be Nokia device. I had many Nokias, they are the best when it comes to talk and build quality. So next phone? Probably Nokia with WP8.


----------



## Egooktamuck (Aug 10, 2012)

The next Nexus Generation - I hope it comes from Motorola

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasqid (Aug 10, 2012)

Windows 8 Phone. Perferably a Nokia model but which ever one has a nice camera and memory specs. Stuck on Sprint at the moment and will probly jump to verizon sinnce I get the hint that they will carry a WP8 device before Sprint.


----------



## atticusmas (Aug 10, 2012)

Hopefully in 2 years google glass will be out in a stable form and I won't need a phone! but probably not considering Idk how they could possibly put a gps into the glasses without using bluetooth with a smartphone.


----------



## sigfried23 (Aug 10, 2012)

I will get sony experia S


----------



## H5N1v.2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Galaxy Note

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicolas2008 (Aug 10, 2012)

I want something like HTC One S, but with no so large display.
I like my HTC Desire S formfactor. 
Ideally it would be like Ipod Touch 4G)


----------



## TrueXdaNoob (Aug 10, 2012)

*LOL*



Toss3 said:


> Probably the Galaxy S3. Hopefully we'll see an updated Note later in the year.

Click to collapse



lol mines prob gonna be that too


----------



## flashquatch (Aug 10, 2012)

*next phone*

Would have to be whatever google's next flagship Nexus phone is. Tired of not getting updates or losing out on functionality because of Manufacturers not releasing anything.


----------



## TrueXdaNoob (Aug 10, 2012)

*SGS3 FTW*



nicolas2008 said:


> I want something like HTC One S, but with no so large display.
> I like my HTC Desire S formfactor.
> Ideally it would be like Ipod Touch 4G)

Click to collapse



hoping for galaxy s3


----------



## Bonu (Aug 10, 2012)

I like having fun modifying my Android devices, changing roms etc. but just for everyday calling and such... iPhone cannot be beaten. Am I not politically correct? :cyclops:


----------



## iANiMeX (Aug 11, 2012)

I am now waiting for my Samsung Galaxy SIII to arrive


----------



## leoneiva (Aug 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3 
maybe 
not sure


----------



## preetshardoc (Aug 11, 2012)

I guess Note 2 with a quad core processor

maybe intel should come out with an i7 processor which supports android.....hmmm wishful thinking


----------



## Conceptunlimited (Aug 11, 2012)

Got to be anything which releases after S3


----------



## got556 (Aug 11, 2012)

Waiting for the next Nexus.  Hopefully made by Motorola, Samsung, or HTC.

Or a combo of the three, HTC design, Moto radios and battery, Samsung hardware


----------



## Mikopet (Aug 11, 2012)

i cant imagine another gui, than my LG gt540 have, but maybe a nexus?


----------



## houselective (Aug 11, 2012)

SGS 3 or upcomming iPhone ??


----------



## MystikMan97130 (Aug 11, 2012)

The Xpeira Ion or Xperia tipo dual :good:


----------



## j.kelly (Aug 11, 2012)

Next phone will most likely be a Nexus, I enjoy my S3 but the dev community seems to really take the Nexus devices far and I have a Canadian I747M S3 and have noticed a lack of available Roms.


----------



## Altharin (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be waiting for a major development in the smartphone industry. I'm hoping to see an amazingly innovative HTC or Samsung phone after Apple's new iPhone.


----------



## dumbdroid (Aug 11, 2012)

Altharin said:


> I'll be waiting for a major development in the smartphone industry. I'm hoping to see an amazingly innovative HTC or Samsung phone after Apple's new iPhone.

Click to collapse



It's called nexus and i cant wait for my 4th nexus device...i just dont understand people who want the best android phone and steer way from nexus line. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## jmaiman (Aug 11, 2012)

Definitely s4 cuz I love my s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## targett (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be waiting for the HTC Endeavor C2 due in October (UK)

http://www.stuff.tv/news/phone/rumo...-leak-spills-the-specs-on-the-one-x-successor

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aman1127 (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm with sprint and have held out with my upgrade for over a year! I'm hoping HTC cones out with a phone with the s4 pro chip and a removable battery in q4. Think ill be in luck? 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 12, 2012)

who knows 18 months from now, but most likely will be another samsung or a Nexus


----------



## Furitu (Aug 12, 2012)

I want the Samsung Galaxy SIII for sure!!


----------



## xzyl08 (Aug 12, 2012)

my next is SIII or Nokia 808

or maybe i'll buy both


----------



## _hendrix (Aug 12, 2012)

The next nexus most likely. I don't like being stuck on an old version.


----------



## siumok (Aug 12, 2012)

_hendrix said:


> The next nexus most likely. I don't like being stuck on an old version.

Click to collapse



agree
update is important:victory:


----------



## bsmitty83 (Aug 12, 2012)

The seperating phone is a concept I could see hitting the shelf,thats an amazing idea 

Always bring a towel


----------



## AvengedZombie (Aug 12, 2012)

While I'm a huge fan of android, I may get an iPhone just to see what all the hype is about.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Aug 12, 2012)

The next Nexus. Tired of all the crap of manufacturers. 

Tapatalked from a Desire S with Kernel 3 built from One V sources. Take that HTC!!!!!!


----------



## Elioman (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a Galaxy fit , and i dream whit the Galaxy S III or KoKó from company Huawei, search on youtube i´ts very fast.:good:


----------



## Luke_23 (Aug 12, 2012)

either the htc one x or the samsung galaxy s3


----------



## alfeuss (Aug 12, 2012)

*galaxy note 4 me*

I love the big screen


----------



## VR.gtmini (Aug 12, 2012)

Any Windows 8 phone powerful enough to handle everything


----------



## asilviug (Aug 12, 2012)

I had two android phones so far Sony Xperia s and gs3 . Both phones are great but slow software support. I think sg3 will be upgraded to jb very soon though. From my little experience so far in the android world I have come to the next conclusion : Google handsets will be first to be upgraded so therefore Google handsets are first to be bought logically speaking. The problem is that the last Google phone has a bad camera and middle specs( not a big deal) but let's hope this winter for a great phone from Google( Motorola) with a beast battery as well.

I am a naive dreamer, I know 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Corvida (Aug 12, 2012)

Currently, my main phone is the iPhone 4.

I recently received the HTC EVO V 4G (Evo 3D) from Virgin Mobile and I really like it. It's gotten me interested in the Android platform again.

Now, I'm playing with a review unit of the Samsung Galaxy SIII. I like the size of the Evo 3D much more, but the Galaxy S3 is a beauty. I think I want it to be my next phone, but I'm curious about the HTC ONE X. I would take Samsung's Touchwiz over HTC's Sense any day.


----------



## Indian03 (Aug 12, 2012)

Just got an Atrix 4g to hold me off until WP8 phones come out. I really want to complete my ecosystem with Windows8 and Xbox.


----------



## me-mow (Aug 12, 2012)

Been wanting the SGSIII for awhile, but might wait til the next Nexus comes out.


----------



## Rd. Vortex (Aug 12, 2012)

The Nexus phone that is the latest model when it's time to upgrade. Will be a while since I just recently bought a Galaxy Nexus. Really love how fast GNex receives OTAs for new versions of Android.  

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chuck864 (Aug 13, 2012)

*New Old Phone*

I have had my incredible 2 for about a year and love it. I just rooted it and installed jelly bean and it is like a whole new phone. Love this phone and XDA...


----------



## Gloamin (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm really into the whole "Metro" UI (Windows 8-style?) so most likely a WP8 device. Might get a Samsung Galaxy III in between though if possible, as I really want to try out Android as well.


----------



## saw man (Aug 13, 2012)

HOX 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## amus1c (Aug 13, 2012)

Waiting for that iPhone 5 (or whatever they gonna call it) to come out..
But if it's not like totally different then iPhone 4 or 4S then Samsung S3 looks really next in line...or something Android..


----------



## Sandeep_Jagtap (Aug 13, 2012)

will go for google's future nexus...


----------



## hbayar_morph (Aug 13, 2012)

*Note2*

My current phone is SGS3, next will be Note 2


----------



## IvoAvidos (Aug 13, 2012)

currently i9000 next Galaxy Nexus


----------



## InsaneCloaks (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm dumping my Desire HD and going for a tablet earpiece combo  
Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1


----------



## o-l-a-v (Aug 13, 2012)

Think i'll go for Huawei Ascend P1 or the Galaxy S3. 
Huawei is cheap, but no development it seems. So might end up byuing a S3


----------



## mixxers (Aug 13, 2012)

Htc one x (hopefully ) or alternatively Galaxy S3.


----------



## thewild (Aug 13, 2012)

The best phone that sells for less than 150€ unsubsidized will be my next one. I currently have the ZTE Blade and absolutely love what I got for its price (60€ unlocked).


----------



## jman0 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lenovo A789. It's already on it's way from China, so I'll have it here next week


----------



## cornrooster (Aug 13, 2012)

Next galaxy nexus! 

evo4g with strikeICS.


----------



## rodrigonba (Aug 13, 2012)

Galaxy slll


----------



## Gam3boy (Aug 13, 2012)

iphone 5


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Aug 13, 2012)

A windows 8 device sounds interesting to me now after using the windows 8 preview on my desktop.

Sent From An Awesome Jelly Bean Galaxy Note


----------



## black5029 (Aug 13, 2012)

i'm currently using htc desire v.. the best dual sims i ever had..
might wait next model after s3 or one x model..


----------



## Rara666 (Aug 13, 2012)

The upcoming galaxy note 2 or galaxy S3?  Which is better? 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Khayzo (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to have a SGS3 or a Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Elicatch (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to have a Samsung Galaxy S3, but i prefer iPhone haha!


----------



## Zetthy (Aug 14, 2012)

Whatever follow the S3. I skipped from S to S3 and man, was it worth it. The only problem is that here in Brazil our service provider adds more bloatware than you could possibly imagine, and that adds to the Samsung pile...well, long story short, I'm loving the SuperNexus rom!


----------



## ArTrix (Aug 14, 2012)

I´ll buy the "Galaxy S3" I think, but I´m not sure. :/


----------



## jaegorith (Aug 14, 2012)

After installing ADW launcher on my DroidX, it's like a new phone so I'm going to keep it for a while.

Sent from my Kindle on Fire with Jelly Bean!


----------



## ProGTO (Aug 14, 2012)

Most likely going for the newest HTC phone.


----------



## kain6977 (Aug 14, 2012)

By far HTC makes some of the bests phones but I think I am going to have to give the Samsung G3 a try


----------



## octavious19 (Aug 14, 2012)

S2 is amazing, no need for s3, waiting for s4 lol 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MikeS. (Aug 14, 2012)

I think it would be a High-End phone with NFC, so I can play NDS games and read my Identity Card Chip. XD

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## jersam515 (Aug 14, 2012)

I think I will go to the next nexus.


----------



## 2lss (Aug 15, 2012)

Optimus Slider


----------



## dmonger11b (Aug 15, 2012)

For me it'll depend it'll be another Android for sure I've used ios and window mobile (wm6) and can't stand either one so eventually I'll grab whatever the best LTE phone is once i actually get the service in my area for now I'm sticking to my SGS2 and wimax

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Skar3 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think my next phone will be a smartphone google, there is nothing better


----------



## vedhasd (Aug 15, 2012)

May be any Google Experience Device..

Or any Motorola that will succeed Razr line

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Osirisreborn (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm thinking the Sony Ion or maybe even a Galaxy III


----------



## Ronan1888 (Aug 15, 2012)

Probably the S3, or whatever successor is out by then.


----------



## ACE_forever (Aug 15, 2012)

Im thinking of buying a nokia lumia from the next generation with wp8.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Der_Karlson (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm very happy with HTC smartphones, so I think I my next one will be an HTC, too


----------



## oozaimee (Aug 16, 2012)

Samsung S3 or HTC One X


----------



## beanboy89 (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been thinking a lot about this lately again, and I think it's going to be the HTC Vivid. The prices on them have been coming down a lot lately and the specs are awesome, especially better than that of the Atrix or Sensation which I had planned on getting previously.


----------



## Wolfbeef123 (Aug 16, 2012)

Although some of the feel of some samsung phones are pasticky,
Ive gone from Epic 4g, through the Epic touch, Through the nexus, Through the GayPhone 4 and 4s, and now to the S3.
I'm sure i'm either gonna get the Note 2, or the new nexus, whenever that comes out.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 16, 2012)

After seeing the note 10.1 (n8000) tablet makes calls, I think I'm in line to go that route.  I love my gnote and my xoom, ans the note 10.1 looks like a winner to combine both my devices down to one.

Just waiting to see what Samsung does for the north american version. If it makes calls, text and works on rogers or bell (I'm in Canada) its my next device for sure.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using xda premium


----------



## Sandeep_Jagtap (Aug 16, 2012)

Wolfbeef123 said:


> Although some of the feel of some samsung phones are pasticky,
> Ive gone from Epic 4g, through the Epic touch, Through the nexus, Through the GayPhone 4 and 4s, and now to the S3.
> I'm sure i'm either gonna get the Note 2, or the new nexus, whenever that comes out.

Click to collapse



GayPhone 4 and 4s !!

LOL


----------



## Cusa (Aug 16, 2012)

The new nexus!


----------



## deathknellx (Aug 16, 2012)

Galaxy S IV
I'm on contract for another year at least.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EiRoGGe (Aug 16, 2012)

Will probably switch to a Galaxy Nexus once they're outdated and cheap. Ascend D Quad sounded nice too but takes too long to actually be released.


----------



## chivazregal (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm gonna switch to SGS III


----------



## lokenok (Aug 16, 2012)

xperia tx


----------



## ares05 (Aug 16, 2012)

S4 or the next Nexus phone! 

Sent from a GT-I9100 having a mind of its own


----------



## fluffenforliberty (Aug 16, 2012)

THe next Nexus device ofc, I learned a lesson from buying a Touchwiz phone.


----------



## ares05 (Aug 16, 2012)

fluffenforliberty said:


> THe next Nexus device ofc, I learned a lesson from buying a Touchwiz phone.

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from a GT-I9100 having a mind of its own


----------



## bobkingsley (Aug 16, 2012)

*SIII*

Galaxy S 3 of course! Its the best, I got a P990 Speed now and it sux sometimes!


----------



## monkeywithbanana (Aug 16, 2012)

Next Google Nexus phone or Galaxy S 4


----------



## noesilva (Aug 16, 2012)

Xiaomi 2 s4 quad core 2 gb ram f2.0 rear cam and 720 p screen for 310 no brainer there 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda premium


----------



## ciarank01 (Aug 16, 2012)

For me I would love the Galaxy S3, but I personally think I shall wait a couple of months until WindowsPhone 8 is released. Recently just upgraded to a HTC 7 Mozart from a Nokia C5-00, so its all good now for a while


----------



## RodimusConvoy (Aug 16, 2012)

Currently I have an Epic 4G SPH-D700, and eventually I want to get the Captivate Glide.


----------



## bobkingsley (Aug 16, 2012)

*yep*

the 10 post minimum sux ^^ and the capacha also  id rather do some math each time haha


----------



## JKan Co (Aug 16, 2012)

I am going to buy either i9300 or galaxy nexus. OK I know the differences between them, but nexus gets every software uptade as it has Google sources. Don't forget that nexus s got jelly beam 4.1 and galaxy s devices (i9000,9001,9003) still have 2.3.6!!!!!!
Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Protibus (Aug 16, 2012)

I am waiting to see where they go with the next generation of the Nexus. Eben with the VZW version I am using excellent ROMs and mods are plenty. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobkingsley (Aug 17, 2012)

*yeah*

next phone SIII

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

maybe galaxy nexus!  new version! depends on my budget!


----------



## rosenbs (Aug 17, 2012)

If I had the money it would be a Galaxy s3, for now I'm stuck with my Atrix and Photon, but I've got Jelly Bean thanks to Jokersax, so I can't complain


----------



## ricedragon (Aug 17, 2012)

Hopefully s3

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Tapatalk


----------



## 98Slowstang (Aug 17, 2012)

For me it will be either the photon Q or a galaxy nexus or maybe whatever new nexus phone is out


----------



## Echo237 (Aug 17, 2012)

Hopefully the next Nexus .....otherwise HTC One X or S3

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## AzharYusri (Aug 17, 2012)

Now using Xperia arc S, next phone will be Xperia S this December. Xperia GX maybe.

Sent from my Xperia Arc using xda app-developers app


----------



## Syrusoo (Aug 17, 2012)

If I had to choose today it would be the galaxy s3. The only other phone I would even consider at this moment would be the new speculated iphone with the bigger screen. Don't think I would ever part from my android devices though.


----------



## kgowrav (Aug 17, 2012)

Htc onex  for me :fingers-crossed:


----------



## KingAmir (Aug 17, 2012)

Either the next galaxy nexus, next note, huawei ascend d quad, samsung galaxy s3 or nokia 3310 (snake edition).


----------



## jolur (Aug 17, 2012)

i wish sg 3,is the power!!


----------



## IdeosDev (Aug 17, 2012)

Will be Xiaomi Mi2
Been tested mi-one almost a year ago..for the price & quality no doubt for it
I have GS3 & Arc ..maybe that may be another part of my family


----------



## CeloKO (Aug 17, 2012)

galaxy note 2


----------



## shaunnicho (Aug 17, 2012)

Can't afford a gs3 so ill probably go for the gs2...unless I wait til my contract is up and get a gs3 got over a year to wait so their may be a new kid on the block by then lol 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## OTAw (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm interested in a galaxy note 2 but my sexy s3 is absolutely fine with me for a long time.

-Sent from my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII


----------



## shaunnicho (Aug 17, 2012)

Zackconsole said:


> Will be Xiaomi Mi2
> Been tested mi-one almost a year ago..for the price & quality no doubt for it
> I have GS3 & Arc ..maybe that may be another part of my family

Click to collapse



Its got top end specs at a much cheaper price.. I'm waiting for more reviews on it.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## daglaz (Aug 17, 2012)

Im waiting for the new nexus 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willy84 (Aug 17, 2012)

i think i will by the next google phone, because there is the only chance to get more than one update of a android-version

HTC Hero --> 1.6 to 2.2 lol
HTC Sensation --> 2.3 --> 4.0.x


----------



## elm3 (Aug 18, 2012)

probably samsung galaxy s3


----------



## thebobp (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm pretty much left with only the Nexus line due to my advocacy of soft-keys (and ROM-flashing addiction, of course).  This may change if soft-keys become standard.

I'm in no hurry to replace my current Nexus, however (though an OMAP 5 processor could make me more in a hurry).  Likely I'll wait for 2013's, only getting the next one in the unlikely event that my phone gets damaged/given away.  Hopefully, it would also be cheaper by then.


----------



## KingAmir (Aug 18, 2012)

Here I will write the template for the next million people 

My next mobile and or cellular phone will be : (list phones here)

:laugh:


----------



## zoner89 (Aug 18, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or vait for Galaxy note 2 at 29.08.12 will reliased:good:


----------



## s3ff3r (Aug 18, 2012)

Probably the S4. Cause by the time I'm ready to upgrade I'm sure it will be out. Or something better than the S3. If I were upgrading today it would be the S3 hands down.


----------



## vinc26730 (Aug 18, 2012)

galaxy nexus is the best phone !


----------



## OTAw (Aug 18, 2012)

vinc26730 said:


> galaxy nexus is the best phone !

Click to collapse



You forgot to add, "IMO".

-Sent from my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII


----------



## jokabbt (Aug 18, 2012)

I will skip from S to S3

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mikef (Aug 18, 2012)

vinc26730 said:


> maybe u should wait galaxy note 2 i will be the best phone that i ever see

Click to collapse



I saw your prior posts, maybe this new user guide would be helpful.


----------



## PimpJim69 (Aug 18, 2012)

I want that samsung note!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## polish23 (Aug 19, 2012)

PimpJim69 said:


> I want that samsung note!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I second that 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikef (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope I get my Sensation back in good shape from the repair center in a few days. I haven't seen any other good phones I really want yet, but hopefully when my contract is up in a year there will be something really good available.


----------



## nattychris (Aug 19, 2012)

Currently using galaxy nexus gsm and my next phone will be the next Google flagship device. Having everything first is important to me so its Google devices all the way! Software > hardware

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zlewe (Aug 19, 2012)

Google or Htc device. Never Samsung, I've already scared of it. No offence though.

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## ApolloVonSol (Aug 19, 2012)

Hopefully the next gen. of HTC One.


----------



## coldest~~~ (Aug 19, 2012)

the next nexus


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 19, 2012)

Next Nexus probably, if hardware seems okay, otherwise the next Galaxy S flagship. And for primary purpose obviously iPhone 5.


----------



## sosandroid (Aug 19, 2012)

galaxy s3:good:


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 19, 2012)

Htc sensation

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e


----------



## vaskef69 (Aug 19, 2012)

Galaxy S3! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jokabbt (Aug 19, 2012)

vaskef69 said:


> Galaxy S3!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3 seemes to be another bestseller


----------



## nikzDHD (Aug 19, 2012)

Patiently waiting for the GNote 2 which should be a good device. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sosandroid (Aug 19, 2012)

Sony Xperia T or Samsung Galaxy s4


----------



## Shaky156 (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably a Samsung device


----------



## lightvibritannia (Aug 19, 2012)

I own a Sensation from march and I'm totally satisfied with it but when i would have to replace it I think I will buy a Google phone or another HTC, I LOVE SENSE.


----------



## Dav3rd (Aug 20, 2012)

I would love to have the Samsung Galaxy S3 but it's out of my price range at the moment.


----------



## bsmitty83 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I might stay 3g and get a padfone, it would be exactly what I need if it works as advertised 

vivow? More like vivWOW


----------



## Spokmoppa (Aug 20, 2012)

Next nexus phone

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## mjnet (Aug 20, 2012)

Was quiet happy with MEIZU MX 2-Core. Thinking about 4-Core now :laugh:


----------



## snitch1509 (Aug 20, 2012)

I absolutely like the sony design. I think the next time I want to have an xperia S from Sony. It's nice


----------



## luid666 (Aug 20, 2012)

snitch1509 said:


> I absolutely like the sony design. I think the next time I want to have an xperia S from Sony. It's nice

Click to collapse



I have an Atrix 4G right now and I'm definetely buying an Xperia S. I really like its design, also it will now be part of the vanilla experience, thus I'm really excited


----------



## theoilman (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm deciding if I really need an SD card slot in my next phone or not.  I'm leaning to yes- in which case I guess I'll go for the SIII or something.

if I decide no, I'll either snag one of the next nexus phones or the Xiaomi Mi2.


----------



## kaus1108 (Aug 21, 2012)

theoilman said:


> I'm deciding if I really need an SD card slot in my next phone or not.  I'm leaning to yes- in which case I guess I'll go for the SIII or something.
> 
> if I decide no, I'll either snag one of the next nexus phones or the Xiaomi Mi2.

Click to collapse



There is  a new Huawei model and also one from the developer of MIUI, both of which are very good in specs and have been unofficially rated as being in the same class as Galaxy S3. We just have to wait and see. All things will be clear in the next 2-3 months, and then we have Windows phone 8. The battle is getting more interesting


----------



## onebornoflight (Aug 21, 2012)

I am really giving some strong consideration to the Xiaomi M2... If it has 4g instead of just 3g capability whiich it doesn't seem to right now... That price tag for those specs... Nice.

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## zarl0ck (Aug 21, 2012)

I think I will wait for some time till they make good use of the quad cores.


----------



## TattooSam (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm currently very happy with my GS II running SuperNexus (4.1.1) and it's convinced me to go for a Nexus next time.

The Galaxy Nexus is really nice but ideally I'd like the S III camera and an RGB screen in its successor.


----------



## system.img (Aug 21, 2012)

Nokia 3110! Smooth and lagfree!  
Next Nexus ofc.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3rsaku (Aug 21, 2012)

samsung s3


----------



## yodawgiherdyoulike (Aug 21, 2012)

*Huawei*

Huawei Ascend.


----------



## chrisperrera (Aug 21, 2012)

*easy*

The new Nexus or the Samsung GS3


----------



## nohoy (Aug 21, 2012)

zarl0ck said:


> I think I will wait for some time till they make good use of the quad cores.

Click to collapse



I agree.  It's hard to notice the difference from the newest generation to what I currently have for most things I use the phone for.


----------



## djglow1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Waiting for a beast of a phone that is 4.3" . I hate phones with a bigger screen size than that.

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## dillonshepherd91 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm going to wait until some nice Cortex A15 phones come out  4.8" + Super AMOLED+ HD display, 2GB ram, LTE on die would be a good start


----------



## Orgasmatron (Aug 22, 2012)

don't know yet, but i think it won't be a motorola...


----------



## pwongerz (Aug 22, 2012)

galaxy nexus =) buying it new and unlocked off an acquaintance for $350 flat (please tell me that's a good deal!!!)


----------



## rimalisaac (Aug 22, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## hchristy2013 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sadly an iPhone. There's many reasons for it, but I'll miss android. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## cHeztER (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm currently still waiting for them to make better use on quad cores and gpus which is not bigger then 4.3"


----------



## KidCarter93 (Aug 22, 2012)

If anyone's not sure about what phone to get next, please post in the **Device Suggestion Thread** to help you decide which device is right for you.
Thanks 

Sent from Stephen Hawking's rooted wheelchair


----------



## yoesazel (Aug 22, 2012)

Next phone must be... HTC ONE X

Sent from my LG-E612 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 5v3mir (Aug 22, 2012)

Probably some new model from Sony.


----------



## federikk90 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll wait a next gen smartphone,i'm happy with my SGII now


----------



## ka-la (Aug 22, 2012)

Seems like everybody wants "the latest and greatest". Me, I look for something interesting.

My dream phone woudl be nokia N9, but I could live with Lumia 900 (or the upcoming lumia wp8 phone)

Theres just something in Meego I love, not sure what, but just is (swipe ui??)
All you might say that theres no apps and so on, but I dont really care, all I use my phone for is calling and texting anyway.
But the phone is durable, and the design is awesome, plus the unique software makes it a perfect package for me.

Ah and also love the clock on the lockscreen that is always on, really neat feature of the N9


----------



## azenra (Aug 22, 2012)

next phone will be a HTC, maybe a HTC One S or a HTC Sensation XE


----------



## Stovine (Aug 22, 2012)

i have no idea now, see how my LG goes. 

the biggest problem so far is WIFI and battery.


----------



## mickwpaul (Aug 23, 2012)

Currently iPhone 3GS user.  Will be difficult to kick off the iOS becuase of the grip with things like iTunes and iMessage etc.  If I can kick the apple iOS habbit it will be the Samsung Galaxy S III.


----------



## Bulutz (Aug 23, 2012)

I would like a Nokia with android. If it will be implemented. 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Yozger (Aug 23, 2012)

azenra said:


> next phone will be a HTC, maybe a HTC One S or a HTC Sensation XE

Click to collapse



Same Here


----------



## SpadaBoss (Aug 23, 2012)

sure android, i'd like to buy a google phone, it seems that they are the most optimized


----------



## coderzs (Aug 23, 2012)

*nglg*

Xiaomi MI-TWO


----------



## twingle (Aug 23, 2012)

I think Nokia Wp8 flagman


----------



## Boss996 (Aug 23, 2012)

Galaxy S 3. 
And Still waiting for galaxy note 2.


----------



## daBayrus (Aug 23, 2012)

The next Google Nexus phone..


----------



## Peculator (Aug 23, 2012)

daBayrus said:


> The next Google Nexus phone..

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm might getting the next Nexus too. It'll have good devs support like current Nexus and previous ones. 

Sent from my GT-i9001 using xda premium


----------



## ZieferD (Aug 23, 2012)

daBayrus said:


> The next Google Nexus phone..

Click to collapse



I'm so tempted to get the Galaxy Nexus cause of how cheap it is through the play store. If I can hold out though this this my next phone as well.


----------



## trabadura (Aug 23, 2012)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC One X or maybe Samsung Galaxy S3. Still thinking as both are top class but I think they are very large.


----------



## PeterSmithson (Aug 23, 2012)

ZieferD said:


> I'm so tempted to get the Galaxy Nexus cause of how cheap it is through the play store. If I can hold out though this this my next phone as well.

Click to collapse



I'd get the Galaxy Nexus too - my contract runs out in January so I might have a bit more choice then but I live in the UK so can't currently buy from Google Play store - shame as their price on the Nexus tablet was pretty good.  Re-sellers for the phone seem to add quite a bit on here.


----------



## Kiyuubi (Aug 23, 2012)

If I was to get one now, HTC Incredible 4G.

Sent from my ADR6400 using xda premium


----------



## lg-optimus (Aug 23, 2012)

I would wait as long as possible. Don't know where I read this, but in the next month there should be a new brand from China which offers a phone for about $200, 16GB, > 4.x"-display. I think you will hear about this phone when it starts.


----------



## rmkilc (Aug 24, 2012)

A nexus device. I'm done screwing around with locked bootloaders and slow upgrades.


----------



## AndresGalvan98 (Aug 24, 2012)

The next Nexus, One X, or S3. The cookie-cutter choices I'm super tempted to get the Galaxy Nexus now, though; its only $350 from the Play Store. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## mike21pr (Aug 24, 2012)

I currently have a US SGS3 and honestly, not that impressed. Its great but hardcore gaming isnt as satisfying as my old Int One X. Im still within my 30 days of return so im looking to see if the  Note 2 / Windows Phone 8 Nokia or new iPhone impress me before I decide to return or keep

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donhashem.dh (Aug 24, 2012)

HTC one x

Y U WANNA KNOW FROM WHERE SENT??


----------



## tombob14 (Aug 24, 2012)

FortisX from chinavasion.

Sent from my K1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EUrgell (Aug 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4 when it is out!


----------



## jojobanin (Aug 24, 2012)

i dont know


----------



## TMProduct1onZ (Aug 24, 2012)

Im waitin for a new Nexus 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## frank_jaeger (Aug 24, 2012)

EUrgell said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4 when it is out!

Click to collapse



This.  Got an S3 not too long ago (my first smart phone) and been pretty happy with it.  Probably won't switch until the S4 and thats only assuming the upgrade is meaningful.


----------



## DoogZaNator (Aug 24, 2012)

Hoping for a new Nexus unit soon to replace my aging GT-i9000m


----------



## Skv012a (Aug 24, 2012)

Already on its way, good old Sammy Omnia HD. That's right, fk you Android!


----------



## Weapondrift (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't get another. If I do im going to have to get rid of the Unlimited Data Plan which to some seems trivial but to me its one less thing i have to worry about at the end of the month. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## FLIGHTCLUB (Aug 25, 2012)

Anything NOT HTC


----------



## darinalleman (Aug 25, 2012)

*aironeer teethe*

I would probably get a Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## adampa1006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Praying for the Note 2 on Verizon

Sent from my XT875 using XDA Premium App


----------



## gigaza (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't decide if I should use my 30 day return with ATT to swap from HTC One X to the SGS3..


----------



## Kiyuubi (Aug 25, 2012)

adampa1006 said:


> Praying for the Note 2 on Verizon
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm definitely hoping so as well. 

Sent from my ADR6400 using xda premium


----------



## FLIGHTCLUB (Aug 25, 2012)

most like will be a Samsung.  Ill stay with Droid.


----------



## nokia 5320 (Aug 25, 2012)

hmm.....
My next Smart Phone is Galaxy Note from Samsung, i think that the best Phone if i have


----------



## basoula (Aug 25, 2012)

I just buy LG Optimus L3 E400


----------



## funto (Aug 26, 2012)

I have Motorola Defy and thanks to XDA devs and Quarks its fuelled by Jelly Bean CM10:laugh: Im gonna stick with it till it works, it´s really decent phone.


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

basoula said:


> i just buy LG Optimus L3 e400

Click to collapse



wait!! The L3 has 2.8" screen!! Dont go for it!!! Trust me!!!


----------



## vnvman (Aug 26, 2012)

Right now I think it will be most likely a Nokia, this phone made me fall in love with brand again. However I also have a spot for Sony, they're making really awesome products lately. By no mean I'll be getting a Samsung again, the performance may be top notch but I realized that there are things more important than that to me, like design and overall sturdyness. Also, Samsung phones are getting more and more overrated, and I like to stand out from the crowd 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## _Variable (Aug 26, 2012)

vnvman said:


> Right now I think it will be most likely a Nokia, this phone made me fall in love with brand again. However I also have a spot for Sony, they're making really awesome products lately. By no mean I'll be getting a Samsung again, the performance may be top notch but I realized that there are things more important than that to me, like design and overall sturdyness. Also, Samsung phones are getting more and more overrated, and I like to stand out from the crowd
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



What is "this phone"? 3310?


----------



## YellowApple (Aug 26, 2012)

My next smartphone?  That's a tough call.  I got my Samsung Epic 4G Touch in March, and I'm quite happy with it right now.  Chances are I won't be upgrading until two Marches from now, so by then the S3 would - presumably - be obsolete and dated.  Perhaps a Galaxy S4 would be out by then, or perhaps this Apple v. Samsung shebang will mean the end of the line for Samsung-branded upgrades.

Either way, I'd really like for the integrated Ubuntu mode to be available, and that would very likely influence my choice of phone quite heavily.  It would be nice to be able to take my phone and dock it at home, interacting with it via a shiny flashy Ubuntu desktop (or, preferably, KDE).


----------



## lawalty (Aug 26, 2012)

YellowApple said:


> I'd really like for the integrated Ubuntu mode to be available, and that would very likely influence my choice of phone quite heavily.  It would be nice to be able to take my phone and dock it at home, interacting with it via a shiny flashy Ubuntu desktop (or, preferably, KDE).

Click to collapse



HERE HERE!   I've been salivating for weeks now when I first seen Ubuntu for Anddoid:

http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android

I selected "Get in touch"  which they responded looking for developers.   The need to start rolling it out,  or at least update that pic since ICS and JB looks way different.   Isn't that Froyo?   

I'm am Android fanboy,  however (if the Ubuntu for Android isn't going to be released) I'm leaning towards the new WP8 coming out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## hkleomap (Aug 26, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





My next smartphone will be WP8


----------



## Ampicillin (Aug 26, 2012)

@ hkleomap

Same pinch! It's been a long time almost 2.5 years for me n' my Hero together. Finally I'm moving to WIN8 cause I just want to experience their new platform although at the same time I like android platform  It was a v ery tough decision for me! 

Sent from my Hero using xda app-developers app


----------



## orti13 (Aug 26, 2012)

Htc one x.... or if i cant maybe galaxy nexus =)


----------



## polar2792 (Aug 26, 2012)

My upgrade is November 11th I'm hoping the new Nexus(es) are out by then 

Sent from my EVO 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## tenshiru (Aug 26, 2012)

i just upgraded to the s3. wonderful wonderful device! 

hubby is due for an upgrade so i'm waiting to see about the next note.


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Aug 26, 2012)

The next iPhone, or maybe the next Nexus.


----------



## rickballs (Aug 26, 2012)

Xperia

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## pandalearius (Aug 27, 2012)

The Incredible was my first smart phone ever and I got it when it was already pretty outdated. Im up for another at the end of fall. This time it'll be something newer.


----------



## failure_2_win (Aug 27, 2012)

I would go for the GS3 because it is on T-Mobile.  If AT&T had the same frequencies as T-Mobile (As in 4G frequencies), then I would go for the One X.


----------



## MultiLockOn (Aug 27, 2012)

failure_2_win said:


> I would go for the GS3 because it is on T-Mobile.  If AT&T had the same frequencies as T-Mobile (As in 4G frequencies), then I would go for the One X.

Click to collapse



Don't they both use the same HSDPA+ network?


----------



## rmkilc (Aug 27, 2012)

MultiLockOn said:


> Don't they both use the same HSDPA+ network?

Click to collapse



No, they use different frequencies.

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whoflung15 (Aug 27, 2012)

Probably another Samsung, gs3 or the next one...  Have the captivate now and love the fact that there is so much work still being done on it.   Want another phone that will be popular as well.  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joefrog1996 (Aug 27, 2012)

The new phones don't do anything last years phones do. Besides increased data/CPU speeds. I'm sticking with my incredible 2 until the day its mother board stops responding.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## peedub (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm actually really looking forward to LG's X3 (there's a preview on gsmarena)
I know they don't have a great history of keeping up with phone updates, but the modding community usually pull through. If it's anything like the 2X it should be brilliant!


----------



## s773477 (Aug 27, 2012)

Next smartphone?

Definitely a HTC because of Sense.


----------



## oryihd2 (Aug 27, 2012)

The following device "HTC One X" might be, but then later it turns out, if you come up with something new.


----------



## lokenok (Aug 27, 2012)

Xperia Tx or Acro s


----------



## stubornman (Aug 27, 2012)

I am torn between galaxy s3 or experia u I think thats .how its spelled

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## thundr51 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure at the moment.  My contract with Tmo is ending soon so i'll probably hold out for the Win8 phones.


----------



## 241 (Aug 27, 2012)

i am thinking about samsung galaxy s3


----------



## GALLA_4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Think its Got to be the Nexus. 

HTC are trying to go the Apple sales root with locking their newer phones now..wasn't it the fact that HTCs were everything Apples I phones weren't hence the attraction...I think the marketing department at HTC needs to stop trying to be something they are not...

Samsung Galaxy S3 very nice phone but don't think it would handle the curvature of my arse and slight cheek pressure would most definitely equal FAIL

iPhone 5.......yeah whatever

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## xdviper (Aug 27, 2012)

Still using my Sensation from the first day of launch. Getting tired of it, waiting for that next Nexus and will be buying Nexus phones from now on. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## humzaahmed155 (Aug 28, 2012)

Getting a One S for my upgrade, it looks and feels so premium when you hold it In the hand

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## WhiteDeath25 (Aug 28, 2012)

galaxy s2 or any xperia


----------



## snodrog742 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hopefully the Galaxy S 3 as it is the only better thing right now on US Cellular.  We'll see in December if anything is new.


----------



## erlika02 (Aug 28, 2012)

definitely HTC One X


----------



## adlakeche (Aug 28, 2012)

*New Nexus in November.*



humzaahmed155 said:


> Getting a One S for my upgrade, it looks and feels so premium when you hold it In the hand
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Google has new devices coming up in November that will be worth the wait, Am using the Samsung S3, but will be looking hard at these new ones.


----------



## VigilanteM2 (Aug 28, 2012)

I still got a year on my HTC Thunderbolt Contract with Verizon, so whatever good phone is out around that time I'll probably be switching to that.


----------



## Skv012a (Aug 28, 2012)

FLIGHTCLUB said:


> Anything NOT HTC

Click to collapse



Good man.


----------



## nickcuaken (Aug 28, 2012)

I am still happy with my s3 and the the other one is the next generation of samsung galaxy product


----------



## Skv012a (Aug 28, 2012)

nickcuaken said:


> I am still happy with my s3 and the the other one is the next generation of samsung galaxy product

Click to collapse



Actual S3 or the USA's pathetic localization?


----------



## argonaut57000 (Aug 28, 2012)

*NxtPhn*

Not an HTC


----------



## kadet36rus (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope that this will be Sony Acro HD)


----------



## Mattix724 (Aug 28, 2012)

iPhone...

...

...

Just kidding, I joke.

Sent from my piece of crap Zio until i get my E4GT back from Samsung, using XDA Premium app


----------



## Android_is_Awesome (Aug 28, 2012)

Same here!!! But they r getting the optimus vu which was renamed intuition... so its probably not going to happen

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## niiiiiik (Aug 28, 2012)

probably it would be a chinese phone, i think i'll spend about 200 euros for a 4.3 inch device, with a powerful processor.


----------



## amdultra (Aug 28, 2012)

the code named HTC darkness

Maksimuz chipset T2230
cortex a15 4 core cpu @ 2.5 ghz
power vr sgx 635mp8 gpu
4 gb ram
4.9 inch 1080p HD 
Super IPS 2++
20 mpx camera
htc ultra image chip 2
nanoscope
10.000 mah battery
T-rex glass


----------



## Labaien (Aug 28, 2012)

My next phone will be... I don't know, maybe Samsung, HTC or a Windows Phone 8!

Enviado desde Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hurley71 (Aug 28, 2012)

Currently in month 13 of 24 month contract of my HTC DESIRE S.

Not really happy with the build quality of the HTC so next phone will be Samsung, as of now it will be the S3, in 10 months or so time who knows!

Never got the S2 as thought the screens were too big, but have changed my mind now as use my phone LOTS!


----------



## mike2518 (Aug 28, 2012)

can't wait for the lg optimus g to come out. 4.7, 1080p ips, 2gb ram, quad core.s4 pro!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## MWBAM (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know what my next phone will be but I do know one thing, it will be a AOSP phone.  I know you can root and add roms but I just have always liked the Google branded phones.


----------



## monotheist (Aug 28, 2012)

Nokia Phi Windows 8, cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cyclops:


----------



## Dhakkon (Aug 29, 2012)

I think itll be razr hd


----------



## Jbluna (Aug 29, 2012)

mike2518 said:


> can't wait for the lg optimus g to come out. 4.7, 1080p ips, 2gb ram, quad core.s4 pro!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm going to go ahead an steal a quote from someone at the gs3 forums

"Buying an lg phone is like meeting a gorgeous chick at a bar, taking her home all excited and all, then taking her clothes off to realize it isn't what you've bargained for. Then, spend the next year in therapy."...that was just the best thing ever

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## hunfatal (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm using SE Mini Pro (SK17i) now and I like it, so I think my next phone will one of the NXT's, maybe an Xperia P.


----------



## arrediabo (Aug 29, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> I'm going to go ahead an steal a quote from someone at the gs3 forums
> 
> "Buying an lg phone is like meeting a gorgeous chick at a bar, taking her home all excited and all, then taking her clothes off to realize it isn't what you've bargained for. Then, spend the next year in therapy."...that was just the best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'm still in therapy 

Dunno what next phone will be, probably whatever Google has at the moment. One thing I know for sure: It will NOT be LG.


----------



## mr_trisx (Aug 29, 2012)

Waiting patiently for Galaxy Note 2 :laugh:


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well since i chucked a girly stupid hissy fit and literally took my rage out on my s2 snapping it in half and cutting my hand from the glass and having to use a bloody useless HTC ChaCha im considering the s3 or a nexus... And a cast iron phone cover.... 

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djgabi (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm thinking to move to a chinese MTK6577 chipset based phone, they have tempting specification (2 core, 1gig ram, qHD/HD display, even IPS) and a relative low price (around 180-200$ you find a phone with spec above). Many from us on a hungarian forum are waiting for this to be manufactured Jiayu G3


----------



## thegloworm (Aug 29, 2012)

*Galaxy SIII or IPhone for me*

Galaxy S III or iPhone for me.  Have an Atrix 4G now and it sucks.


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm wishing for a white Christmas and a Galaxy Note 2.

Sent from my Jelly Bean chomping Infuse 4G!


----------



## jan_set (Aug 29, 2012)

i wanna buy n wai for iphone 5...
yeaah,, bayby...


----------



## dave_k605 (Aug 29, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> "Buying an iPhone is like meeting a gorgeous chick at a bar, taking her home all excited and all, then taking her clothes off to realize it isn't what you've bargained for. Then, spend the next 2 years of your contact in therapy."

Click to collapse




Fixed


----------



## Deggy (Aug 30, 2012)

thegloworm said:


> Galaxy S III or iPhone for me.  Have an Atrix 4G now and it sucks.

Click to collapse



C'mon fellow Atrix owner.  It ain't that bad.  When we get the drivers and libs for ICS, it's gonna be better than an orgasm!

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TorrentzRock (Aug 30, 2012)

I want!  

LG quad-core Optimus G with 4.7-inch IPS+ display

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57501488-94/lg-unveils-quad-core-optimus-g-with-4.7-inch-ips-display/

The flagship smartphone features Android 4.0, 4G LTE support, a 13-megapixel rear camera, a 1.3 megapixel front-facing camera, and 32GB of storage.  Oh, and 2 GB of Ram!

---------- Post added at 09:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 PM ----------




Jbluna said:


> I'm going to go ahead an steal a quote from someone at the gs3 forums
> 
> "Buying an lg phone is like meeting a gorgeous chick at a bar, taking her home all excited and all, then taking her clothes off to realize it isn't what you've bargained for. Then, spend the next year in therapy."...that was just the best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I would have to strongly disagree.  I love my G2x.  Running Hellfire Phoenix 2.2 dual core Oc 'd to 1480 MHz all the time.  Blazing fast and 16-20 hours on a charge.  Damn near un-Brickable.  


Sent from my LG-P999 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## adamo3957 (Aug 30, 2012)

Iphone 5, I've forgotten what it's like to be treated like a retard and have my brain removed.

In reality I'm torn between a windows 8 phone or possibly Sony depends on what's on the table next year

I may still get an iphone 5 and use it as a paperweight, bout all their good for

Sent from my GT-I9300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Aug 30, 2012)

Next nexus, hopefully made by Sony.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## narta (Aug 30, 2012)

Have a GNex and a Note but at heart I am a Windows fanboy. ATIV S looks like a strong contender, I 'll just wait and see what Nokia has been planning and go from there. The sure thing is that next phone will be a WP8 device. Just not launch time, but in a couple of months down the road


----------



## ianford10 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have the Panasonic Eluga Power coming from Japan in the next week or so, if that doesn't live upto expectations then will consider the new Samsung Windows 8 smartphone 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## rodebaron (Aug 30, 2012)

Think I'm going for the Galaxy Nexus for 1 year, loving the stock Jelly Bean!


----------



## M3r0De4DoR (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy R forever! (forever = +-3 years)


----------



## Chadz88 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think that galaxy S3 is huge and fragile, but it is really powerfull one.
I would buy one if it was big like a galaxy s2.
I'm waiting by now to see what apple has to show us, but i heard that sony is going to release also a good xperia, water resistant one(don't count on it too much, try to sink your phone in your aquarium )
I found another good phone but it isn't really popular here in Europe, maybe because google is US mostly, 
it's the motorola razr maxx (released), in the specs that i found it has a 3300mAh batery(twice more juice!) but google is making it bootlocked so sad to hear it...


----------



## lovesetcpu (Aug 30, 2012)

I use HTC DHD atm but this will be my last HTC cause of their update policy.

Next Android Phone will be from google


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Aug 30, 2012)

samsung ativ s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJsX3yzGUQo :good:


----------



## warus1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got the Razr Maxx.. love'n it!


----------



## enko2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

I think it should have the function like defy, so that I don't need to worry about it.

Sent from my MB520 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Germain67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3 looks amazing ! :laugh:


----------



## losabestuyono (Aug 30, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or Xperia S

Enviado desde mi Arc S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## salmonfishy (Aug 30, 2012)

*not sure!*

I currently have the HTC evo 4GFLte for sprint.. Not much more than that other than the S3, but its like Hardly any better. plus the evo has the Charmeleon Rom wutch kicks booty. I would say ill probably end up with htc's Future Hoss daddy.


----------



## matte27 (Aug 30, 2012)

i have been using huawei u8150 but this smartphone is very little of hardwere...the next smartphone will be the samsung galaxy s2 to buy used


----------



## scirocco11 (Aug 30, 2012)

I love my Note so I do not really know atm, next note I think will be to big, the old one is already almost to big. Maybe Samsung Galaxy 4 when it releases if ever, a bit smaller probably.


----------



## losabestuyono (Aug 30, 2012)

Love sgs3

Enviado desde mi Arc S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## mike21pr (Aug 31, 2012)

Currently love my Tegra 3 One X but im keeping an eye on Nokias Windows Phone 8 announcement

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho1 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hoping for a Samsung note  2.. on t mobile so I know I have a long wait

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## makav31i (Aug 31, 2012)

Waiting patiently for the release of Galaxy Note 2 to upgrade from my current S2..

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sasytherev (Aug 31, 2012)

I dunno, after the failing with X10 mini pro (i took it just for the external keyboard cuz i thought the touch sucked) i think or a S3 or something similar, can you sudjest me a good one? I want a big screen and one with i can play games without freezing.


----------



## dadrc (Aug 31, 2012)

Looks like I'm waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S Duos (S7562), the specs are not as good as one might wish, but the the dual SIM support is a killer feature – carrying two phones just because I'm on standby for server emergencies gets annoying fast.


----------



## Luisit0 (Aug 31, 2012)

HTC One X+!! One XL is sick but no sd card fkd it up for me :/


----------



## knightluffy (Aug 31, 2012)

what a pity, I like windows phone, already buy the lumia 710, but if it is  possible, I`d like buy lumia wp8, if the price is cheap.


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 31, 2012)

I've bought a Galaxy Nexus last month and now I love Android: my next phone will be an android phone!


----------



## howard bamber (Aug 31, 2012)

You have a point. I'd given up on Sony BUT they are bringing out slick, week made, good looking phones. In fact they have got their act together in lots of areas.
I'm on a note which I love but won't be buying mark 2. This works fine. I don't think there is the nutted to change each time anew version comes out. Waiting until we get 4g, then maybe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sylvia9sun (Aug 31, 2012)

not sure but definitely an android.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## howard bamber (Aug 31, 2012)

Far better buying a good main phone & a $20 Nokia dumb phone for the second no. That dual Sim you on about is pants. You will regret it

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 31, 2012)

HTC One X - just to test out the music mod by ZeroInfinity - eXtreme Sound Enhancer. Apparently you can hear the all the music instruments more clearly


----------



## amdultra (Aug 31, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> I'm going to go ahead an steal a quote from someone at the gs3 forums
> 
> "Buying an lg phone is like meeting a gorgeous chick at a bar, taking her home all excited and all, then taking her clothes off to realize it isn't what you've bargained for. Then, spend the next year in therapy."...that was just the best thing ever
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



agree, had used LG optimus 2x before and it's very hard to sell it. Even the new one  is still expensive,priced over 420$ in my country with that weak tegra 2 Chipset. and now Many phone seller are starting to sell it at clerance sale 240-260$ BNIB.They brand is not popular but for the quality i think is quite good

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------

Huawei Ascend S2

4.9 inch wide screen 1366x768 super IPS + LCD
snapdragon s4 pro quad core 1.5 ghz
2900mah battery replaceable battery 
NFC
android 4,1 jelly bean
bluetooth 3.0
12 MPX sony lens new version sensor
64gb onboard internal
2GB ram
finger print sensor
2 micro usb port with MHL
adreno 320 overclocked


----------



## losabestuyono (Aug 31, 2012)

My next smartphone : galaxy S3 or other best jeje 

Enviado desde mi Arc S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claj (Sep 1, 2012)

xperia arc s


----------



## Marcel17 (Sep 1, 2012)

The wait is almost over . In a few months I will buy an Xperia T . 
So far I couldn't buy any phone that packs an S4 ( Krait ) with a decent screen and speaker in Spain .
A month or so ago I was willing to get an SG3 , but then one day I compared the screen quality of a friend's top of the line Samoled  packing SG3 with my cheap Mini Pro ( SK17 )
At higher luminosity levels the image on the Amoled is a cartoon . If this is the best this technology has to offer , I'll stick to LCD . I skipped all together the HTC One S and decided to wait for Sony . So far they didn't let me down , neither in the image nor in the sound department .
Oh and quad cores are good ... in tablets , I want my phone with a dual core .


----------



## losabestuyono (Sep 1, 2012)

I like my xperia but posibility i take the sgs3

Enviado desde mi Arc S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamestts (Sep 1, 2012)

samsung galaxy note 2. superb hardware and newest jelly bean.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bargain0 (Sep 1, 2012)

s3 of course


----------



## josephnero (Sep 1, 2012)

Xperia T

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## iconic_icon (Sep 1, 2012)

s3 or ip5!


----------



## katamine (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd hang out and see what's released by Motorola in the next 12 months now that Google has bought it. I think we'll see some amazing stuff come out. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The Real X Dawg (Sep 1, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## rhinomontag (Sep 1, 2012)

*Droid Razr Maxx!*

Droid Razr Maxx


----------



## assasin34 (Sep 1, 2012)

iphone 4s---galaxy s3


----------



## exynos (Sep 1, 2012)

The next Nexus phone that Google releases... the Google Nextus?


----------



## minkamagic (Sep 1, 2012)

Next time I get a smart phone will be a Long time from now seeing as I just got the Lumia 900 and Galaxy Nexus. Maybe phones will be holograms by then...


----------



## MAFA1005 (Sep 2, 2012)

I would wait for the next Google Nexus, but if I were to choose between existing phone it would be the Google Nexus


----------



## zztfox (Sep 2, 2012)

*My choice for a new phone?*

That would happen to be a Kyocera Rise, as it is finally a 4.0 device on prepaid with a keyboard for $100.

Moving from a Transform Ultra on Boost back to Virgin Mobile as the service is about the same in my area, and $35 a month would really be nice down from $50.

Have yet to use over 300 minutes anyway.


----------



## math.Nur (Sep 2, 2012)

xiaomi m2 - nexus7


----------



## Asianwhocantgetthingsdone (Sep 2, 2012)

possibly a windows 8 smartphone:laugh:


----------



## TheRealFelix0212 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think HTC One X, Galaxy S3 or iPhone 5 


Sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## halninekay (Sep 2, 2012)

My next phone will be the Samsung galaxy nexus. I love the curved screen. The 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm actually thinking of getting a gnex just to put TeamEOS on it... lol

totally wish they would do something for the i717 or note2.

Running AOKPb1-30 | flaps 1.1


----------



## EVH88 (Sep 2, 2012)

Probably Nokia's first Pureview WP8 phone. Now on SGS3 but i'd like to get away from this flashing cycle.


----------



## deniel (Sep 2, 2012)

I really love sony, for the design, quality/price (not for next phones unfortunally) and how they work for us, so i hope ill be able to buy the new Xperia T


----------



## wickets (Sep 2, 2012)

new motorola thats being showcased in a few days


----------



## BuGGr (Sep 2, 2012)

Ill probably stick with an HTC phone.


----------



## krank77 (Sep 2, 2012)

Mer project based phone by Jolla. Successor of nokia n9. If it ever comes out.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -Tevi- (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm getting tired of HTC and their not release of drivers... I'm not a super dev but I sure can do a Lil somrthing... Aiming towards newest nexus.. 


Who said I used TapaTalk ?!?


----------



## TekryJoy (Sep 2, 2012)

I was crazy fan of Nokia devices but since some years i prefer Android (Apple is a system too closed for me). 
There are many devices that install this OS (android), for that i don't know exactly what will be my next phone. I tried Samsung and i've htc desire hd and both are for me very good.
I was disappointed by htc for missed ICS upgrade so if in the future i will buy Samsung it will be only for this reason.
Currently i could buy an HTC One X or a Samsung Galaxy S3 because i love photography and these devices have the best feautures for that and others, like graphic app and games.
Lastly, i know that there are upcoming phones, for examples, with quad core and tegra 4 in this year so, the choise is very hard...

p.s.: sorry for my bad english


----------



## Teraclips (Sep 2, 2012)

Galaxy PureView

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cdurham90 (Sep 2, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## jimmyhook (Sep 2, 2012)

The next Nexus phone for sure.   Definitely not windows phone 8, they burn their customers too often.  I'd rather have an iphone over WP 8

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Robert542 (Sep 2, 2012)

Unfortunately the way the patent system is I think my next phone will be an iPhone. Nothing else will be aloud in the states.

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## vmxice (Sep 3, 2012)

Prolly the Samsung galaxy 4 if Samsung continues

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## dollyaja (Sep 3, 2012)

Never gone out from android for sure coz i dont wanna stop being Smart-user

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## filipinowise (Sep 3, 2012)

Galaxy note 2!!!!

sent from i717 code name Wu-Tang Clan aka get off my Mike Ditka


----------



## DomOctober (Sep 3, 2012)

Going to stick with the Nexus devices. We'll have to see what Google will release next. Motorola Nexus? We'll see. For now, my Samsung GNex is the best phone I've ever owned. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## namelessname (Sep 3, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2, I've had this G2 for almost 2 years


----------



## YoungTexas (Sep 3, 2012)

Im going with the Galaxy S3 on sprint


----------



## theslut (Sep 3, 2012)

Wouldn't mind an S3 myself.


----------



## ErrorMaker (Sep 3, 2012)

*Orbelica domestic*

An HTC if they would add a sdcard slot and changable battery, else samsung galaxy s4


----------



## TitanTyrion (Sep 5, 2012)

*try Nokia*

I definitely look for a windows phone 8, perhabs the Nokia Lumia 820 or 920. I love Windows Phones and after HTC (Titan) I will try Nokia.

TT from LE


----------



## mlackke (Sep 5, 2012)

Samsung S3


----------



## enes55 (Sep 5, 2012)

galaxy nexus or galaxy s3.I hope ıt will be s3


----------



## dolkic (Sep 5, 2012)

I think i will try wp8 phine

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shimito01 (Sep 5, 2012)

Waiting for Xperia Play 2... anyone knows, when do they plan to release it?


----------



## JewAce (Sep 5, 2012)

Im looking at getting the S3 in the next week and the iPhone 5 for my work phone when it drops.


----------



## wjneto (Sep 5, 2012)

SGS3


----------



## LulyVee (Sep 5, 2012)

Probably the GS3 in a few months.

Sent from my Inspire 4g using my thumbs


----------



## gdourado (Sep 5, 2012)

Today I got pretty interested on the Lumia 920. I will wait for some more windows 8 information, but it might be sweet.
And the  android 5 will come along and make me forget all about it and I will be all over the next nexus...
Oh, innovation never stops...

Cheers

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## RennyC (Sep 6, 2012)

Since I like Android, I'll pick up the Galaxy S3. My LG Eclypse isn't bad though


----------



## l3lessed (Sep 6, 2012)

I will probably get another Samsung. My captivate has been awesome, especially for a no cost phone on contract signing. Not sure what type though. Will depend on the deals and my budget.


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Sep 6, 2012)

Nexus phone or WP8 phone. The 920 is pretty nice, not sure if it's entirely my thing, so I'll wait to see what Nexus phone(s) come out and what other WP8 devices will come out next year.


----------



## gamehedpro (Sep 6, 2012)

*New to t-mobile*

Well as the title says I'm new to t-mobile coming from Verizon. I picked up the galaxy exhibit ii and starting out with a droid eris then going to a droid x with an awesome rom in liberty along with countless others. The exhibit is well dry Jocala's peach rom is leaps and bounds above the few others out there. Any one have any suggestions stick with the exhibit or pay out of pocket to upgrade??


----------



## widhopoenya (Sep 6, 2012)

i would like to try WP8, but considering the price, i prefer the cheapest one...


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 6, 2012)

Whatever the next nexus device is

*Shaolin Shadowboxing*


----------



## lorks97 (Sep 6, 2012)

I like new lg  4x but people Foundation it laggy respect galaxy s3

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## hari46 (Sep 6, 2012)

It will be one of the next Nexus devices..


----------



## invokeargs (Sep 6, 2012)

htc one x maybe


----------



## jmoronat (Sep 6, 2012)

Definitely a Samsung device: Galaxy Nexus or Galaxy S3 (waiting for lower prices..)


----------



## oznens (Sep 6, 2012)

Galaxy s3 :angel:


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Sep 6, 2012)

I will buy an iphone5 and put android in it 

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## rainbow9 (Sep 6, 2012)

i am tired of playing android.
i want to try new wp8 system. so maybe a lumia 820 or 920.


----------



## undercover (Sep 6, 2012)

rainbow9 said:


> i am tired of playing android.
> i want to try new wp8 system. so maybe a lumia 820 or 920.

Click to collapse



I'm very tempted too... But wp market cannot match free android apps. And paid ones will be more expensive.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jed0r (Sep 6, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> I'm very tempted too... But wp market cannot match free android apps. And paid ones will be more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I m very tempted too by WP and especialy the 920.
I ll wait for review and users feedback.

About WP market, it's an issue but I don't use lots of different application.
When you buy a phone around 300€ (with contract) you can spend 20€ on application.

Android is really nice but to get the most of your hardware (for non nexus) you need to use Custom Rom. So you need to save/wipe/restore for every rom and it's taking lots of time which I don't have with with job/family.


----------



## maniacaus (Sep 6, 2012)

Me thinks LG optimus G. Or Huawei Ascend D Quad XL. 
Optimus for amazing specs. The Huawei for quad core + beefy battery.


----------



## mjolne (Sep 6, 2012)

It's going to be a SGS3, there's some nice AOSP ROMs in the Galaxy S III Android Development thread.


----------



## josephnero (Sep 6, 2012)

Shimito01 said:


> Waiting for Xperia Play 2... anyone knows, when do they plan to release it?

Click to collapse



its canceled as far as I know

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Sep 6, 2012)

Jed0r said:


> Android is really nice but to get the most of your hardware (for non nexus) you need to use Custom Rom. So you need to save/wipe/restore for every rom and it's taking lots of time which I don't have with with job/family.

Click to collapse



Or you can root and ROM immediately after buying. No save/wipe/restore, stick to one ROM, and it takes 2 hours tops.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## hiphopshop (Sep 7, 2012)

my next smartphone is smart 2 vodafone, hope that all good..


----------



## dynastydoc (Sep 7, 2012)

*phone*

either SIII or note 2...... actually hoping for the next nexus to come out and be worthwhile.


----------



## backdream_liu (Sep 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4:silly:


----------



## smartphonedude (Sep 7, 2012)

Razr maxx hd


----------



## theindywilsons (Sep 7, 2012)

*Have the SIII*

I've got the SIII, so I'd have to say they haven't invented the next phone I will have, and probably won't for a couple years.


----------



## backdream_liu (Sep 7, 2012)

anyother, It must a android device.


----------



## yohanip (Sep 7, 2012)

Windows Phone 8 and OpenWEBOs phones! 
but if definitely will go for sure to OpenWEBOs phones..


----------



## n3wDaddy77 (Sep 7, 2012)

Next Nexus (depending on mfg), or Galaxy SIII, or Droid RAZR HD Maxx

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chainer323 (Sep 7, 2012)

A low to mid range android unit as secondary phone. Something to replace my 2yr old Wave 5253 hehehe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erwinpiero (Sep 7, 2012)

HTC One X on now i think, dunno for couple of time next

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Jed0r (Sep 7, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Or you can root and ROM immediately after buying. No save/wipe/restore, stick to one ROM, and it takes 2 hours tops.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well ... when you start to change ROM, it's hard to stop !
As long you have the possibility, you are tempted to do it.

Anyway on subject, WP8/Nokia looks nice.


----------



## George96 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying LG Optimus L5 but i'n not sure yet...


----------



## CreepyDroid (Sep 8, 2012)

Galaxy Note II


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a galaxy s2 and i was thinking to buy a galaxy s3 but im in love with galaxy note 2

Hit thanks if i have helped you......  


 Sent from my beautiful phone powered by the best OS ever


----------



## chazall1 (Sep 8, 2012)

HTC 6435 dlx


----------



## malveck (Sep 8, 2012)

Galaxy nexus possibly if can find a cheap used one lol


----------



## ptsawyer (Sep 8, 2012)

GS3 or iphone5


----------



## lykos (Sep 8, 2012)

Xperia TX


----------



## madquack (Sep 8, 2012)

IPhone 5 and the new nexus phone. Keeping my i9100 for a lot longer than originally anticipated. Nothing out on the market right now seems much of an upgrade from the GS2.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Sep 8, 2012)

New nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MissingBonobo (Sep 8, 2012)

Just switched to the ATRIX HD and its awesome 

Sent from my MB886 using xda premium


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Sep 8, 2012)

A Galaxy Nexus or probably something like a Galaxy Nexus 2 or something

Sent from my Bread Slice running pure Potato


----------



## donsh00tmesanta (Sep 8, 2012)

Next super nexus

-----------
Vaj tswv is the creation of people with nowhere left to turn


----------



## xyon80 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yhe next Google Nexus.. I hope..


----------



## mburaksayici (Sep 8, 2012)

may be s2


----------



## RJFrank33 (Sep 8, 2012)

I recently went from the nexus to the S3 so I'm just waiting to see what comes out next. 

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## asdert12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus 2 (or whatever the gunna call it) if its made by more then one manufacturer then the samsung one


----------



## balabala123 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think I should try windows 8


----------



## mike21pr (Sep 9, 2012)

That Nokia Lumia 920 is tempting...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yeti39 (Sep 9, 2012)

Galaxy S4 for sure ... wait no available ?


----------



## Evil Slayer (Sep 9, 2012)

i guess the note 2...i think the big screen/good stylus combo would benefit me alot 
also the optimus G is tempting...but considering my experience with the optimus 3d regarding upgrads...i'll doubt i'll get an lg again

maybe an Lg optimus nexus will do


----------



## nk1001 (Sep 9, 2012)

im wait'in for SUPER SMART PHONE Xperia V  :victory:


----------



## niishou (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure but i'm thinking on various phones: 
LG Optimus G (even if LG support sucks) looks awesome
Nokia Lumia 920 (if it gets Android some time, WP8 looks promising but I'll stick to Android). 
Xperia V or T.
Or Next Nexus depending of its hardware. 

They're expensive but extremely cool. I don't like those big screens like Samsung Galaxy SIII has, it lose a little the concept of "pocket" phone.


----------



## deen keeton (Sep 9, 2012)

Probably a SGS3 or a Xperia T !!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ra9b (Sep 10, 2012)

I want to get the droid razr max. i want some battery life on the next phone that i get.


----------



## hoitzi.flo (Sep 10, 2012)

Maybe the next Nexus, or one of the three new Motorolas. 

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ph19971207 (Sep 10, 2012)

I am getting another Thunderbolt (4th one).  It's cheap and it does everything I could ask for.  Rooted with some Liquidsmooth and it's hard to beat!


----------



## YounGMessiah (Sep 10, 2012)

Probably a Galaxy Nexus unlocked!


----------



## fjfcb (Sep 11, 2012)

Dont know the next but i love my gs3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## alex_mib (Sep 11, 2012)

new motorola droid razr maxx hd looks great, especially battery life and materials, but I'm not sure if it would be exclusively with Verizon?


----------



## mothratl (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm very excited about the new Lumia 920


----------



## satrang (Sep 11, 2012)

I love miui phone but hardly we'll see them in Europe


----------



## d3ac0n_luna (Sep 11, 2012)

I 'll probably give WP8 a chance. Waiting for HTC to make the announcment tommorow and go from there.


----------



## jonny5449 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mine is the HTC one v or HTC wildfire s cdma

Sent from my LG-LS670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gacbmmml (Sep 11, 2012)

jonny5449 said:


> Mine is the HTC one v or HTC wildfire s cdma
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS670 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why, the iPhone 5 of course!


----------



## moonlightinwhite (Sep 11, 2012)

I go back and forth.  Might go with whatever the phone is that's available through Republic (Moto something) or something of Craigslist.  Not looking for a contract, anyway.


----------



## andrea210701 (Sep 11, 2012)

Gnex

Inviato dal mio LG-P500 usando Tapatalk


----------



## naisanza (Sep 11, 2012)

Galaxy S4


----------



## super425 (Sep 12, 2012)

Galaxy S 3


----------



## adyjob (Sep 12, 2012)

Any smartphone with Quad Core will do.


----------



## debanikonline (Sep 12, 2012)

An iPhone... Coz I love things that are implicit and exclusive. And moreover the things from apple are all original and inovative. Samsung gs3 and others are also cool , but n iPhone is an iPhone
If u agree hit thanks will be happy hihi 

~RR

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------

What on esrth is an s4?? Lol
Samsung is trying so hard for the galaxy S series to shine that they are continuously naming new phones on the S tag, kinda de ja voo I think.... are they copying the nMing series of the apple? I never hrd of a phone frm apple without the "i" tag.. Hahah samsung n apple uff hell, only one is benefited.. We the,users.
~RR


----------



## flapflip22 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully a galaxy blaze or an s ii


----------



## msohini94 (Sep 12, 2012)

debanikonline said:


> An iPhone... Coz I love things that are implicit and exclusive. And moreover the things from apple are all original and inovative. Samsung gs3 and others are also cool , but n iPhone is an iPhone
> If u agree hit thanks will be happy hihi
> 
> ~RR
> ...

Click to collapse



haha


----------



## josephnero (Sep 12, 2012)

debanikonline said:


> An iPhone... Coz I love things that are implicit and exclusive. And moreover the things from apple are all original and inovative. Samsung gs3 and others are also cool , but n iPhone is an iPhone
> If u agree hit thanks will be happy hihi
> 
> ~RR
> ...

Click to collapse



iPhone is iPhone?I have to disagree.there is tons of things a budget android can do that iPhone can't.I respect your opinion but plz don't try to turn iPhone into something special.don't let apple fool you and don't fall for their marketing.copying the naming you say?that's going too far.most top phones in series get named after their predecessors.that's not a patent.

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## turneja (Sep 12, 2012)

Galaxy, wife has it and it's awesome.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josephnero (Sep 12, 2012)

turneja said:


> Galaxy, wife has it and it's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



there are several galaxy phones.which one?

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## sassarolo (Sep 12, 2012)

I think that i'll buy a galaxy nexus, i'm in love with it! :good:
sorry for my english lol


----------



## mitza4fun (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd like a S3, but now i like my galaxy s plus


----------



## littlecaten (Sep 12, 2012)

iphone5


----------



## Kindatired (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the one xl right now, but will surely switch to the next flagship nexus phone. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgtlange (Sep 12, 2012)

Hopefully the S3


----------



## tatootian (Sep 12, 2012)

I regret getting a Galaxy S2 and now that the iPhone 5 has come out I feel like **** and shooting myself...


----------



## AeCeEm (Sep 12, 2012)

littlecaten said:


> iphone5

Click to collapse



I hope u didn't just join to say that..


----------



## wilbarger (Sep 12, 2012)

*Next Smart One*

I will probably move from my Skyrocket running JB to the GS3 is I can justify enough..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## SocialReject (Sep 12, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2


----------



## rickballs (Sep 12, 2012)

Nokia lumia 920

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ryanscool (Sep 12, 2012)

Iphone 5. Just kidding! The black looks nice but if apple can't play in this market fairly I am not getting anything from them. They are sore losers, hope Samsung tears them up with the lte. I'll get the gnote 2 if its got that quad core. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Meangean (Sep 13, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 or a newer upcoming device


----------



## GiantJay (Sep 13, 2012)

Nexus 2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joe333x (Sep 13, 2012)

Galaxy S Relay, now that the S4 chip has been confirmed
http://www.tmonews.com/2012/09/t-mobile-confirms-snapdragon-s4-chip-inside-galaxy-s-relay-4g/


----------



## mike21pr (Sep 13, 2012)

After seeing all the announcements I was waiting for, I think im gonna go with the Lumia 920. Unless a new Nexus announcements take my breath away before I purchase it


----------



## cammbot (Sep 13, 2012)

Waiting for the next nexus, hopefully soon...


----------



## MissionImprobable (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm more conflicted that previously. Top pick for now is the LG Optimus G, but I still want to see the full specs when the new Sonys and the Note II release stateside and I also want to see what Nexus devices drop.

Most likely the LG Optimus G though as the Note II will probably lose most of the great S Pen functionality once I flash a Rom and there's little chance I'm keeping that puppy stock, though with all the status bar mods, MIUI Home, etc, perhaps I could survive.


----------



## lokenok (Sep 13, 2012)

xperia v


----------



## lnfound (Sep 13, 2012)

Getting an iPhone on contract, to resell, to fund the next nexus device!

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Domingoknows (Sep 13, 2012)

Thumbs up to infound for that one. Anyways, the Oppo Finder looks interesting, as does the Razr M, but only when the international variant is released. Honestly though, so long as the next Nexus is made of something other than plastic (yeah, I'm looking at YOU Samsung), then that'll be where the party is at.


----------



## LooieENG (Sep 13, 2012)

Just got a HTC One S

Will be keeping it for a long long time I think, it's perfect (except for lack of Flash support)


----------



## cmdrdredd (Sep 13, 2012)

No idea, whatever comes to Verizon this holiday I guess. Might not even upgrade from my Gs3 (have a G Nexus that qualifies for upgrade). Android of course though. I was looking at windows phone but there just aren't enough apps for me.


----------



## The Genuine (Sep 13, 2012)

*My next phone*

The next phone i will buy will be the nexus one x.
I dont really like samsung because it feels cheap.
I do not hate samsung.:cyclops:


----------



## Skellig86 (Sep 14, 2012)

I own a S3 so my next phone might be the 2013 Nexus. However, I might also be tempted to grab a 2014 Galaxy Note (or another Phablet).

I'm going to happy with this phone for a while I reckon but damn there's been some great competition.

However, if there is a phone that does [now] 6 of the below:

LTE
Screen size _at least _4.3" with 720p resolution
High end CPU performance comparable to any of the top 3 smartphones of the time
MicroSD slot or a minimum 64GB memory built in
Removable battery or a minimum 2600 mAh battery (give me at least 6 hours on screen time with my 'heavy' usage - Data, GPS, Video Playback etc.)
A solid QWERTY slide keyboard (ala Droid 4)

I'll buy that regardless of who makes it including Apple.

I miss my QWERTY and if a phone that's basically a S3 with a QWERTY slapped on comes out right now, I'm buying it day one. Sadly it looks like I'll need to get use to not having a physical QWERTY... :crying:


----------



## josephnero (Sep 14, 2012)

Xperia V is looking awesome.can't decide if I want V or T lol

Sent from my Paranoid Android GT-19100 using xda premium


----------



## FEXTEZI (Sep 14, 2012)

In the future i want to buy the SONY brand ONLY! Because i have Sony Ericsson Xperia X10 mini and this phone is ROCKs! I am ussing it for 2 year! I want to buy new SONY go ( nice camera, defence phone, quickly)


----------



## Mat1987 (Sep 14, 2012)

I want the new HTC, the HTC One X!


----------



## AbleAmazing (Sep 14, 2012)

LG Optimus G
Next Galaxy Nexus device
Nokia Lumia 920

And, forgive me, but I am considering the iPhone 5 as well. I thought of exiting Apple's ecosystem, but that is an exceedingly expensive proposition. So, we'll see. I have nothing but Apple products and a Motorola Atrix 4G - which I love. I've grown tired of buying my favorite apps and digital content on both platforms.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steffenstr (Sep 14, 2012)

I have no idea what my new one will be, really. I have  the HTC Sensation and when that one dies I will probably get whichever is their flagship. I'm happy with my Sensation.


----------



## jufegoco (Sep 14, 2012)

My dreamed cell phone today . . . . SGSIII of course but I would be happy with a Samsung Galaxy Note for example!! . . . .


----------



## Gekonix (Sep 14, 2012)

I alredy have Samsung galaxy S3, so atm there are no better smartphones on market. Looks like a lot of ppl are aiming for Galaxy S3, good choice!


----------



## charlatan01 (Sep 15, 2012)

Xperia T looks like it might be the winner. I am not sure if the V is pentaband, and I want the flexibility.


----------



## lastms (Sep 15, 2012)

i'm looking at note II...still love those big screen.


----------



## missyou_mylove (Sep 15, 2012)

*A little different*

I don't need another phone, just want to have more custom rom for my Galaxy mini to change when I want 
now it's newest MIUI


----------



## jdm2008315 (Sep 15, 2012)

Not sure exactly.  But this is my first HTC and I am a big fan.  Probably another 4G LTE that has yet to be released.  Hopefully HTC releases a phone with real good battery life.


----------



## Mystikalrush (Sep 15, 2012)

The next galaxy S in 2 years time...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium App


----------



## projekt06 (Sep 15, 2012)

*probably a Nexus phone, Galaxy or newer*



ot: :crying::crying: Someone here must really hate noobs, threads seem to be randomly locked


----------



## v1tus (Sep 15, 2012)

i got the galaxy note and i sure will buy the note 2 and note 3


----------



## Jed0r (Sep 15, 2012)

After Apple presentation, I think I ll get Nokia 920.
Just waiting for reviews, more info on WP8 and testing a bit myself.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 15, 2012)

Jed0r said:


> After Apple presentation, I think I ll get Nokia 920.

Click to collapse



After the apple presentation my next phone will be anything with a hard enough corner to smash all iphone screens......  THAT will be my next very smart phone :beer:

Sent from my XOOM 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tim Tebow (Sep 15, 2012)

Whatever the next GSM Nexus phone will be


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 15, 2012)

Razr maxx HD. 

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - .215 radio - SimplexROM 1.2 - Wigdetsoid - Tether - Linux Installer w/ Ubuntu 10.10 - Otter Box - Safestrap - Chrome - Tweaked Camera - AIDE - 80gb Storage w/64 removable


----------



## Ali Amjad (Sep 15, 2012)

HTC One X for sure!


----------



## Ciloteille (Sep 16, 2012)

Ali Amjad said:


> HTC One X for sure!

Click to collapse




you mean lg eclipse right? thats what im shooting for in oct.
ls970 lg eclipse


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 16, 2012)

I think you guys should take a good look at this

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Oppo-Smartphone-1080p-Display-Android,17494.html

5 inch screen, android 4.1 jelly bean, 2 gigs of ram, quad core snapdragon S4 pro processors, 2500 may battery, 1080 p display with a 441 PPI density...... game over!
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vreyz (Sep 16, 2012)

samsung SG3 if i have money  
or xperia V


----------



## Ninja_Harbinger (Sep 16, 2012)

Galaxy S II because dad's getting a new phone.


----------



## cgdfc (Sep 16, 2012)

my next mobile....hmmmmm .....galaxy s3 :victory:


----------



## tgcp (Sep 16, 2012)

got the HTC One X at the moment, considering getting the next generation of Samsung early next year


----------



## super24 (Sep 16, 2012)

I"ve installed the  lewas rom on a htc evo , & its great except when i turn on the wifi the phone locks up , if i reboot & turn off the wifi its ok. 
 any solution would help thanks


----------



## primetechv2 (Sep 16, 2012)

From what I've heard the One X is better than the Galaxy SIII if only marginally, lol. I'd take either in a heartbeat, though... not that picky when there are high end phones in the air. 

The Galaxy SII certainly qualifies as a dream phone in its own right though, regardless of what's the latest and greatest.


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 16, 2012)

barondebxl said:


> I think you guys should take a good look at this
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/Oppo-Smartphone-1080p-Display-Android,17494.html
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 As long as it has a storage card I might give it a try

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - .215 radio - SimplexROM 1.2 - Wigdetsoid - Tether - Linux Installer w/ UbuntuV5 Lg - Otter Box - Safestrap - Chrome - Tweaked Camera - AIDE - 80gb Storage w/64 removable - 6 columns & 7 rows


----------



## snake-666 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mines gonna have 2 be the galaxy s4.. galaxy s all the wayyy.


----------



## alxdadev (Sep 17, 2012)

Due to the bad update mentality of the most vendors I go to the next original google phone.

One of the first steps then will be to root it and installing Droid wall and  english LBE.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mystikalx (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe after the next 2 iterations of Galaxy S... Or either something really impressive 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 17, 2012)

After seeing the iPhone 5, and with rumors of a horrendously dissappointing new Nexus, I think I've decided on the iPhone 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## -ION- (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to this new 5 inch HTC DIx , with 1080p screen and 1.5GHz S4. Hopefully it's getting released soon...


----------



## Piteryo (Sep 17, 2012)

I hope that in 2-3 years windows phone will progress and developers will make apps for this Os. Then i will buy nokia lumia or samsung ativ...


----------



## snowman77 (Sep 17, 2012)

Next Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mnu007 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Hi*

Hello India:highfive:


----------



## mimiw (Sep 17, 2012)

I dont understand, why the most of you want a nexus.

I woud leave Android and switsh to Nokia with WP8. I hat the diskussion between Google and Apple, who the better system has.


----------



## Nezys (Sep 17, 2012)

The next Nexus if it will not a simple upgrade of the GNext.


----------



## jackieku (Sep 17, 2012)

Next generation of Nexus which is not made by Samsung, or an iPhone.


----------



## Steriod™ (Sep 17, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 daily business usage :good: or Xiaomi M2 (S4+ QC) with such price is no deny reasonable


----------



## Keeraliadon (Sep 17, 2012)

Next Nexus if that are made by Sony or Motorola.


----------



## MentalDeath (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe HTC One X+ depending on the specs, and how asinine HTC decides to be. My Amaze is holding up well, still happy with it.


----------



## thebeastglasser (Sep 17, 2012)

Well unless a RAZR comes out on Virgin Mobile later, my Evo V 4G is more than enough.


----------



## ms372591 (Sep 18, 2012)

*galaxy s3 vs iphone 4*

If you had a choice between the galaxy s3 vs iphone 4. Which would you go with?


----------



## Kiyuubi (Sep 18, 2012)

ms372591 said:


> If you had a choice between the galaxy s3 vs iphone 4. Which would you go with?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium


----------



## tofumonster (Sep 18, 2012)

Just went from an Epic 4G to a GS3, kinda want the new Galaxy Note.


----------



## geekgie (Sep 18, 2012)

Due to a pending deployment I'm anxiously looking forward to next falls phones. In other words, I have no clue. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kularam (Sep 18, 2012)

*Samuunggggg!*

Samsung SIII for sure


----------



## Evi1Yoda (Sep 18, 2012)

Well, I'm still a year away from upgrading from my Skyrocket, but currently...it'd probably be an S3. There's no way in hell I'm going back to Apple, that's for sure.


----------



## funkstylez (Sep 18, 2012)

Note 2 or New Nexus!


----------



## suraj beragu (Sep 18, 2012)

Definitely it would be HTC one X for me...!!!!


----------



## proza (Sep 18, 2012)

HTC One, not sure which model


----------



## Al3xzander (Sep 18, 2012)

Deffinetely S3....that one's too good to pass.


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Next Smartphone*

most probably a Symbian belle device Nokia 808 PurevView Maybe


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2012)

The way things are looking, maybe an s2 skyrocket if I'm lucky.

sent from my captivate glide running ICS (NardROM 0.4 Rooted)


----------



## EVH88 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920. That's one stunning phone. Gotta sell my sgs3 first though.


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 18, 2012)

ms372591 said:


> If you had a choice between the galaxy s3 vs iphone 4. Which would you go with?

Click to collapse



iPhone 4. Neither are really ideal choices though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> iPhone 4. Neither are really ideal choices though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Really, the 4 is much older. The S3 will be better. But depends what you want and what operating system your more comfortable with. Would rather have the 4S if you can't get the 5.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SaRaCeN1982 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nexus S or SE Xperia Arc S


----------



## saru789 (Sep 18, 2012)

*aimed to serve community*



jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



its good to hear that but if u ever referred to AAHK known as Advanced Ace Hack Kit (or Ace Advanced Hack Kit) u would have been more glad because it gives u freedom which htc is not willing to give us, precisely speaking in respect of Desire HD which requires boot repartitioning for ICS.

Search for it on XDA and you will find this great tool.
Tip: Do NOT download it to ur pc. Download it to ur cell phone first or u will be among hordes of people claiming that download stops at 99.99%. open it in ur cell phone, give a thorogh read to file named EFFEN MANUAL.
this is for just in case u want to try it


----------



## bigligg (Sep 18, 2012)

So far HTC phones are the best phones I have had. Both Samsung phones I have had were terrible support.  But that was a long time ago. That s3 looks amazing 

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saru789 (Sep 18, 2012)

SilverDragon24 said:


> most probably a Symbian belle device Nokia 808 PurevView Maybe

Click to collapse



i agree that 808 pureview is a great option but apart from camera there isnt seemed to b anything newer in that. Checkout Belle update pack 2 for existing devices to have a look at features of it, its all the way same from c7-00 to N8 and E8..... and 808 is not going to boast anything newer than these more than a year old phones are boasting now a days.

Also have a look at nokia's offiocial statement that right now Windows phone specifically Lumia series is the path but android is under development for Finnish manufacturer as Plan B if Windows OS failed to outperform(i guess Compete is a more appropriate word  ) Android/iOS.


----------



## Comancheiv (Sep 19, 2012)

for me, the galaxy note 2 or the next-gen, the galaxy s4


----------



## zombiegrrl86 (Sep 19, 2012)

I don't have an upgrade until February, but at this point I'm thinking about the note 2. We'll have to see whats out at the time. 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## JimmyRespawn (Sep 19, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 !!!


----------



## ruriel (Sep 19, 2012)

I should be able to get my hands on a new phone in 3 more months... still deciding whether to get Note 2 or just wait for the new flagships next year.


----------



## Logik_ (Sep 19, 2012)

Droid Razr HD 

Going to go exchange my current razr for the HD. Cannot wait!!


----------



## voyager_s (Sep 19, 2012)

I just sold my gtn700 galaxy note on eBay. Finally decided to get a galaxy nexus. A bit late I know. But I need project butter. NOW!

I said it before when I had my nexus s and I went against it but now I think I mean it. No more  non nexus devices for me.

As for my next other device? Windows phone 8! Nokia lumia 920 looks awesome. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda premium


----------



## juntulis (Sep 19, 2012)

I would like to but Galaxy Nexus... But got no money :/ so no new phone soon


----------



## Nielsio (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably one of the upcoming Nexus phones. Running Jelly Bean on HTC Desire now.


----------



## kazzarok (Sep 20, 2012)

Been using HTC for 2 years, want to try Sony. They seem to put more effort on graphics and camera, and I prefer that over performance.
So one of the Xperias' probably


----------



## platinumxo (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a few considering.

Motorola droid razr m. 4.3" screen on a size as an iphone
Sony xperia s
Htc one s
Nokia lumia 920 or 820 depends onsize. Wanna try a windows phone 8 ui
Samsung relay 4g. I.miss em real buttons.

Or next nexus phone

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nhan Lam (Sep 20, 2012)

Haven't decided yet .. but it definitely will be a Nexus !!


----------



## Kiyuubi (Sep 20, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2, its gonna be so expensive though. I'm gonna try and get it with my grandmas upgrade instead of waiting till October.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium


----------



## mcgraham89 (Sep 20, 2012)

Seriously considering a Nexus or Samsung SIII


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 20, 2012)

nikzDHD said:


> Really, the 4 is much older. The S3 will be better. But depends what you want and what operating system your more comfortable with. Would rather have the 4S if you can't get the 5.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes. The Galaxy Nexus is better than both the iPhone 4 and SGS3, and cheaper too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## fleurdelisxliv (Sep 20, 2012)

note 2 hands down :good:


----------



## cwhitney24 (Sep 20, 2012)

After buying the nexus from the play store I'll be nexus for life.

My wife on the other hand loves her iPhone.  I have to buy her the new one ugh....

sent from my Galaxy Nexus while eating bacon


----------



## elementalx (Sep 20, 2012)

*my next one*

I would love to get my hands on the galaxy S3. From what I've seen and all it looks to be a great phone for me. 
Also very interested in the galaxy note 10


----------



## odd100 (Sep 20, 2012)

not sure if I'll buy a new one soon. but if I will then i'll go for either galaxy s3 nor iPhone 5, I will try to find a good cheap deal.


----------



## berendspruijt (Sep 20, 2012)

i like lumia 920  or galaxy s2

1/10


----------



## omranlibanon (Sep 20, 2012)

i will test the new huawei phone its a china import with android


----------



## JohnMcManusUK (Sep 20, 2012)

My next smartphone will probably be an HTC or Samsung handset running Android OS 4.1 or even the next OS as my upgrade isn't due until September 2013 

But until then I am happy with my Samsung Galaxy Ace and can test out some of the Android OS 4.1 features on that although some features aren't available due to performance reasons.

But either way I can't wait


----------



## don728871 (Sep 21, 2012)

Galaxy s iv

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## whiteboi-hakz (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine will have to be galaxy s3 I just got rid of one and am using atrix 2 with cm10 jb 4.1.1 but o how I miss the big screen on s3

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 21, 2012)

razr maxx HD if the ROM I just downloaded works good on this razor... tommorow  

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - .215 radio - SimplexROM 1.2 - Wigdetsoid - Tether - Linux Installer w/ UbuntuV5 Lg - Otter Box - Safestrap - Chrome - Tweaked Camera - AIDE - 80gb Storage w/64 removable - 6 columns & 7 rows


----------



## shard111 (Sep 21, 2012)

My next smartphone is going to be the next most powerful Nexus device released for Verizon later on this year


----------



## JulyDerek (Sep 21, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Snow_fox (Sep 21, 2012)

My upgrade isn't until December.

It puts me at an awkward spot for an upgrade.

It really just depends on what comes out between now and then.

The main prerequisites are going to be 

1. Dev support.

2.  Reasonable Size

3. Battery life.

My captivate has been carried all the way to jellybean and it runs that pretty dang well so while there is no 100% predictability, I most certainly want whatever new phone I get to have hardware good enough to keep running into the future.. and the dev support to make sure my device doesn't stop getting updates prematurely.

I don't mind the idea of a screen bigger than 4" but, I'm really aiming to keep it under 5" as well.


----------



## eksasol (Sep 21, 2012)

If it become supported by CyanogenMod, then the Oppo Find 5, otherwise it will be a Nexus.


----------



## lteeverywhere (Sep 21, 2012)

*lteeverywhere*

I've had my focus on the Galaxy SIII for a long time. I worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these day by days. Other way, I was thinking about the Iphone 5, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually review up. so help me and suggest me what is the most suitable for me.

lte  Iphone

Lte Network


----------



## PhunFone (Sep 21, 2012)

Either the padfone 2 or lg og IF it's nexus 

Skickat från min Optimus 2X


----------



## martynasmck (Sep 21, 2012)

Galaxy 5

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk


----------



## strategist99 (Sep 21, 2012)

maybe galaxy s3 or note2.

PS- cancel Note2 , already have note, not interested in a bigger screen than note.
note is just about perfect..

maybe something better than s3 or maybe something by sony

watsay?


----------



## pavel.kivalin (Sep 21, 2012)

*SGS 3*

I thit it Samsung Galaxy III


----------



## snoop.cyril (Sep 21, 2012)

prolly the new razr


----------



## cyrusavirus (Sep 21, 2012)

I guess I would wait for S4 launch in march

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 21, 2012)

MR4Y said:


> Probably HTC One X or S

Click to collapse



What's the deal with these? Which one is "better". I dropped my galaxy nexus and cracked the screen and I'm actually considering the one x, I actually like sense. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tomfan203 (Sep 21, 2012)

*My next phone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Only Sony Xperia Series, huge fan of Sony!


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Sep 21, 2012)

bendirkss said:


> What's the deal with these? Which one is "better". I dropped my galaxy nexus and cracked the screen and I'm actually considering the one x, I actually like sense.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



both have same processor.( non=international versions).. one x has bigger screen with higher resolution..


----------



## yabbandroid (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd love to buy the Galaxy Nexus


----------



## vedhasd (Sep 21, 2012)

yabbandroid said:


> I'd love to buy the Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Yes me too the nxt google motorola flagship device

एक्स.डि.ए एप्लिकेशन इस्तेमाल करके, MB525 द्वारा भेजा |


----------



## Vigi1296 (Sep 21, 2012)

*The Note 2*

My next smartphone will probably be a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 which is arriving this October


----------



## wickets (Sep 21, 2012)

LG optimus g


----------



## nxzor (Sep 21, 2012)

I'll wait for the next Nexus phone.


----------



## Spartan111 (Sep 21, 2012)

s0ja said:


> Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA

Click to collapse



Heh.


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd really love an S3 after cracking my nexus screen. If only money was free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gregnetz18 (Sep 22, 2012)

New iPhone all the way. Its time for me to say bye to android.

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## jasonstackhouse (Sep 22, 2012)

G-Note 2, that phones gonna be epic


----------



## ben63vw (Sep 22, 2012)

Not sure, I like having a physical qwerty keyboard and they don't seem to make too many new ones. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Argony-OT (Sep 22, 2012)

My choice would be samsung s2/s3


----------



## MRsf27 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a nexus s right now, and i really like the nexus line because of the development society. However, I keep looking at HTC and im really intrigued by what they offer in their phones. My girlfriends cousin has a sensation and its really smooth and nice and in all honesty i dont mind sense at all. Looks like a pretty good spin on android OS. I think i might go with HTC next


----------



## dfreake (Sep 22, 2012)

maybe from lg but with the locked bootloader:crying: ill try the phone or tablet from sony


----------



## Sol7_v (Sep 22, 2012)

Use SII for trying other rom & gaming... Use SIII for calling or internet or whatever. Use Galaxy Player for music and gaming also. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## voyager_s (Sep 22, 2012)

I just got my brand new white galaxy nexus. Just WOW! Jellybean is faaaaaast!!

Crazy. No lag no more. So glad I sold the note for this. Very happy with my new next smartphone. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## vedhasd (Sep 22, 2012)

voyager_s said:


> I just got my brand new white galaxy nexus. Just WOW! Jellybean is faaaaaast!!
> 
> Crazy. No lag no more. So glad I sold the note for this. Very happy with my new next smartphone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wish to own oneee 

एक्स.डि.ए एप्लिकेशन इस्तेमाल करके, MB525 द्वारा भेजा |


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 22, 2012)

Ya, the galaxy nexus is even smoother than the phones that out spec it (SIII)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Nibblex (Sep 22, 2012)

Waiting for Asus padfone 2 or some Xperia nexus, that would be great!

Enviado desde mi ST17i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregnetz18 (Sep 22, 2012)

ben63vw said:


> Not sure, I like having a physical qwerty keyboard and they don't seem to make too many new ones. I'll have to wait and see.

Click to collapse



I know you probably don't want an iPhone but if you did they do have Bluetooth keyboard cases that they make. I don't know but maybe they do it for android ones to.


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I'm on my way to go pick up the S3. I'm kinda scared that I won't like it coming from my nexus but well see I guess. White or blue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kenbonilla (Sep 22, 2012)

Screen is cracked on my gs2 as of this week, so mad cuz o have this modded perfectly to my liking right now. Oh well, need tosave up $600 and pick me up that gorgeous gs3

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LukaNyan (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm currently with a LG optimus black.. but im not sure if buy a sony xperia  T (TX) because he have soft digital buttons wich they take away part of the screen..


----------



## nahek (Sep 22, 2012)

If i can sell my Nexus for a good price, and save some money for a while, i'll my get the S3.. but i don't know if i should to that or wait for the next Nexus, 'cause anyway when it will appear i will preorder it  .


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 22, 2012)

nahek said:


> If i can sell my Nexus for a good price, and save some money for a while, i'll my get the S3.. but i don't know if i should to that or wait for the next Nexus, 'cause anyway when it will appear i will preorder it  .

Click to collapse



Get the s3

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Sep 22, 2012)

looking at the Galaxy Nexus coming from thunderbolt


----------



## TimAhKin (Sep 22, 2012)

Sony Xperia V or T. I don't know which one yet.
I hope they will be launched soon.


----------



## nahek (Sep 22, 2012)

bendirkss said:


> Get the s3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why? First i have to go to the shop to see if i can get another one 'cause this started to vibrate awkward. So, if i'll get a brand new one i will sell it and get the s3, but if i sell it like this i don't have enough money.


----------



## bkam351 (Sep 22, 2012)

*Buy now or wait?*

Hi everyone, happy noob here.  I thought about making a thread for this, but this seems like the right thread to ask in.  My contract is going to end in the fall which means I can upgrade.  Should I get a Note 2 (gotta have that giant screen) or wait for 1080p phones to come out?  I am definitely going to flash a custom rom, play a lot of video games, and listen to music.  Right now I have a Captivate running CM9.


----------



## microamd (Sep 22, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or Note 2 From T-mobile... I wanted an HTC but no android, sigh..


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 22, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 to play with and see what the fuss is about.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kenbonilla (Sep 22, 2012)

There will always be a better phone out in a couple months, just get which ever one feels right for you

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## droidiac13 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm seriously considering the LG Optimus G (I think that's what it's called).  I know it's LG, but it looks like a beast.

Sent from my LT28at using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 23, 2012)

nahek said:


> Why? First i have to go to the shop to see if i can get another one 'cause this started to vibrate awkward. So, if i'll get a brand new one i will sell it and get the s3, but if i sell it like this i don't have enough money.

Click to collapse



I just got the s3 a few hours ago. It is just perfrct. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PHPanos (Sep 23, 2012)

I am currently using HTC One X and I am really happy with it. But I would also want to have a nexus phone, and depending on the hardware I might buy the new nexus phone. Hopefully it comes with Snapdragon S4 pro SoC, some great camera lens and with some great battery capacity.


----------



## batna.antab (Sep 23, 2012)

The next possibly tegra 4 smartphone(preferably HTC), I really love these thd or maybe a lumia...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## EvoYas (Sep 23, 2012)

I am seriously thinking about replacing my GS3 with the Note 2. Very excited.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## jperkovic (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope it will be SGS III 
But I am very happy with my Xperia U too 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## TruEastSydeBoi (Sep 23, 2012)

Droid Razr HD Maxx for the huge thin battery because i'm a heavy texter and Screen On time kills me with smartphone battery life


----------



## kingcedz (Sep 23, 2012)

I always have an iPhone and a Nexus at the same time. Right now I m using iPhone5 + Galaxy Nexus. 
My next smartphone will be the next Nexus. If there is more than 1 nexus phone at launch I ll most likely go for HTC or Motorola (hopefully they are included) - I can't stand the cheap plastic Samsung put on nexus any more, miss the good old days of Nexus One.

looks like my prayers been answered!:
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/24/google-nexus-htc-5-inch-phablet-rumor/


----------



## Black_Prince (Sep 23, 2012)

*Definitely the only smartest phone ever...*

Samsung Galaxy Note 2...


----------



## Scierra666 (Sep 23, 2012)

Im waiting for the Galaxy SIII Mini. Hoping that all rumours about that its a 4 inch screen on it will suit me perfect. Phones are just getting bigger and more clumsy. Having The Galaxy S today i found that size is quite oki.

Sent from my phone


----------



## edchcheng (Sep 23, 2012)

Definately Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## kberl73 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm interested in trying s Nokia, but Samsung looks good.  Better battery with sd slot

Sent from my T7575 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

*My choice for next smartfon is*

Samsung Galaxy Note 2...


----------



## TechnoIce (Sep 23, 2012)

luc_81 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 2...

Click to collapse



+1 Looks really nice. I also like the Xperia T and V, but after owning a Note, I'm not sure I can go to a smaller screen.


----------



## binhtran.vna (Sep 23, 2012)

Lol, idk when will i have a note 2


----------



## rocker123 (Sep 23, 2012)

At present I am using the Orange San Franciso 2 ( FnC RLS7), now planning to upgrade to iPhone4.
Looking to buy a mint condition iphone 4 at a good price


----------



## prinxo (Sep 23, 2012)

I have just bought a ZTE v970 from China.


----------



## Ali Amjad (Sep 23, 2012)

The tough match is between SG SIII, HTC Onc X and Galaxy Note II , Although I'm happy with my HTC Desire right now


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Sep 23, 2012)

*Android*

It must be Samsung galaxy S3


----------



## adambika (Sep 23, 2012)

Definitely the Galaxy S3!


----------



## nahek (Sep 23, 2012)

bendirkss said:


> I just got the s3 a few hours ago. It is just perfrct.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



My friend got his yesterday. Yeah, i can't say i didn't wanted for him to  forgot his phone in my pocket, but anyway, i don't really have money.. I'm waiting for some leaks about Nexus 2..


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

TechnoIce said:


> +1 Looks really nice. I also like the Xperia T and V, but after owning a Note, I'm not sure I can go to a smaller screen.

Click to collapse



Me to I love big screen...Because I had BlackBerry storm2 Thx never once again Bb (3 time in service) I got SE X 10i . Now I'm using my galaxy note... I'd like this phone a lot memory a possibilities. Perfect 4 me  :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 23, 2012)

Does it have to be a real device or one you would like to have? Cuz i want Google and rim to team up and make a droidberry. That would be tight

*Shaolin Shadowboxing *


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

binhtran.vna said:


> Lol, idk when will i have a note 2

Click to collapse



I've already seen note 3. But I'm don't like style of that concept. Take look...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

JediNinjafication said:


> Does it have to be a real device or one you would like to have? Cuz i want Google and rim to team up and make a droidberry. That would be tight
> 
> *Shaolin Shadowboxing *

Click to collapse



I heard that... But I'm not sure of that idea... Maybe just because they wants make team against apple...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 23, 2012)

luc_81 said:


> I heard that... But I'm not sure of that idea... Maybe just because they wants make team against apple...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I loved my blackberry and it was a tossup switching to Android a few years back. That's when i thought a Droidberry would be sweet. basically Android system with all the functionality of the bb. Besides, I'm thinking rim could use some help.

*Shaolin Shadowboxing *


----------



## æleks (Sep 23, 2012)

The next nexus Phone, cant wait  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

JediNinjafication said:


> I loved my blackberry and it was a tossup switching to Android a few years back. That's when i thought a Droidberry would be sweet. basically Android system with all the functionality of the bb. Besides, I'm thinking rim could use some help.
> 
> *Shaolin Shadowboxing *

Click to collapse



My BlackBerry was terrible because there was no day without any problem in OS... Apps they crashes & touch screen didn't respond sometimes.... I have maybe still a movie if u like to see it...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 23, 2012)

luc_81 said:


> My BlackBerry was terrible because there was no day without any problem in OS... Apps they crashes & touch screen didn't respond sometimes.... I have maybe still a movie if u like to see it...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I had the curve 8330 so no touch. Heard the storm had issues alot. That was ultimate factor in my going with Android.

*Shaolin Shadowboxing *


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

JediNinjafication said:


> I had the curve 8330 so no touch. Heard the storm had issues alot. That was ultimate factor in my going with Android.
> 
> *Shaolin Shadowboxing *

Click to collapse



That's why I choose Android... 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## M3r0De4DoR (Sep 23, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy R forever! 

(and later, another android  )


----------



## Saturable (Sep 24, 2012)

Personally, I love galaxy phones. I'd get the S4 when and if it comes out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## MUFC17JW (Sep 24, 2012)

IPhone 5 because it's revolutionary. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 24, 2012)

MUFC17JW said:


> IPhone 5 because it's revolutionary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





Sent from my SIII


----------



## eexen (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm really looking forward to how the xiaomi phone 2 turns out.


----------



## _guzzler_ (Sep 24, 2012)

Asus padfone 2 if i get it for 400$...the whole package



Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## batna.antab (Sep 24, 2012)

MUFC17JW said:


> IPhone 5 because it's revolutionary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Facepalm 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## MemoryController (Sep 24, 2012)

Motorola RAZR i, I've waited for Android on Intel for quite a while 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

Or you know iPhone 5 cause it's completely redesigned 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running CM10


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Sep 24, 2012)

galaxy note 2 or xiaomi 2


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 24, 2012)

*next*

I have Galaxy S2, and I see no reason to have anything else for the coming year or two


----------



## krzysiek1984 (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe Xperia Sola...


----------



## tomascus (Sep 24, 2012)

My next smartphone will most likely be a successor to the One X or S3.


----------



## ShorelineDroid (Sep 24, 2012)

*Next Smartphone*

My next smartphone is going to be the LG Optimus G when avail in North America


----------



## EydenJones (Sep 24, 2012)

Lumia 920, absolutely. Current phone is an HTC Desire but would like an WP8 now.


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Sep 24, 2012)

currently on htc one x...next would be.. surely a nexus phone or next htc flagship!!


----------



## ShorelineDroid (Sep 24, 2012)

*Next*

LG Optimus G


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 24, 2012)

*htc*



kancherlapraneeth said:


> currently on htc one x...next would be.. surely a nexus phone or next htc flagship!!

Click to collapse



Have you tried any HTC phones?


----------



## batna.antab (Sep 24, 2012)

I won't change my phone too early so my next phone will be a possible tegra 4 smartphone or the next generation lumia phone.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## chmuts (Sep 24, 2012)

I now have a One X, my next phone might be a Nexus or a HTC again.


----------



## lolbazor (Sep 24, 2012)

chmuts said:


> I now have a One X, my next phone might be a Nexus or a HTC again.

Click to collapse



That's why we should get the HTC nexus 5! Don't tell anyone else!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Sep 25, 2012)

i'm really fond of my arc s but i am considering upgrading to Xperia sola as of recent but in another year maybe xperia V (i love the arc design) :highfive:


----------



## DarkXKnight (Sep 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## eexen (Sep 25, 2012)

Note 2 or next Google phone.


----------



## M3ntalPurg3 (Sep 25, 2012)

I just got Epic 4G Touch and my wife just got the Galaxy Nexus. If could I would take mine back and get Nexus for sure...plus it got an OTA with JB right away, so jealous.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## OneRcknMan (Sep 25, 2012)

I currently have a HTC Sensation and like it but I'm not to Ken on the One series.as if right now the Samsung G S III would be my top choice.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Elegancia ROM


----------



## hanibal0 (Sep 25, 2012)

Probably Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## AiyoX (Sep 25, 2012)

Was waiting for GS4 but due to unexpected circumstances I'll be going the *Note II* route this Nov!


----------



## fedegil69 (Sep 26, 2012)

hanibal0 said:


> Probably Samsung Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



me too!

Enviado desde mi A953 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## integraGSR (Sep 26, 2012)

Galaxy S3 on black Friday.


----------



## jo_blow421 (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm stuck between s3, note 2, or whatever the next nexus is. Probably the next nexus though. I want lots of dev support.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alicesue7 (Sep 26, 2012)

*next smartphone*

Maybe iPhone5


----------



## louis.b (Sep 26, 2012)

Motorola Razr HD/ HD Maxx
Nokia Lumia 920
iPhone 5
HTC One X (not very likely though it's the cheapest)
LG Optimus G
Non-Samsung Nexus phone


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 26, 2012)

louis.b said:


> Motorola Razr HD/ HD Maxx
> Nokia Lumia 920
> iPhone 5
> HTC One X (not very likely though it's the cheapest)
> ...

Click to collapse



I like your avatar. :highfive:


----------



## hanibal0 (Sep 26, 2012)

guys for me samsung is much better than apple. The apple haven't new technology but they have good marketing and most of people think they do perfect things. Look on the new iOS6 and the apple maps, I think there you can see how "good" is apple technology.


----------



## boskoc (Sep 26, 2012)

hanibal0 said:


> guys for me samsung is much better than apple. The apple haven't new technology but they have good marketing and most of people think they do perfect things. Look on the new iOS6 and the apple maps, I think there you can see how "good" is apple technology.

Click to collapse



It will be new Samsung Galaxy S4 as soon as it comes out 
(Hoping it will have battery as the latest Note 2)


----------



## suzycreamcheese (Sep 26, 2012)

Most likely a Lumia 920, unless WP8 is absolutely banana's, then i'll go stick with android.

In which case, probably a HTC 5X, or whatever that supposed 1080p phone is going to be.


----------



## heavyste92 (Sep 26, 2012)

For sure Iphone 5!! or SG3!


----------



## pandolf84 (Sep 26, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy III or Iphone 5


----------



## Pugnap00 (Sep 26, 2012)

Probably a Galaxy S III, since I like my GSII so much. I thought about the Note, but I dont see how anyone can fit that in their pocket.


----------



## Bilarn32 (Sep 26, 2012)

Im admiring the lumia 920 lets see when it do comes out!


----------



## adrian816 (Sep 26, 2012)

Something that will keep receiving updates from the manufacturer until the handset wears out, not when they're bored with supporting it, and doesn't have this problem with receiving contact details embedded inside SMS messages: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=2412


----------



## spiaggefredde (Sep 26, 2012)

sure a nexus, but only if smaller or equal to the current galaxy nexus. i hate to talk with a giant black mirror in my hand


----------



## benbezalel (Sep 26, 2012)

galaxy III for sure


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 26, 2012)

hanibal0 said:


> guys for me samsung is much better than apple. The apple haven't new technology but they have good marketing and most of people think they do perfect things. Look on the new iOS6 and the apple maps, I think there you can see how "good" is apple technology.

Click to collapse



I agree with u...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pseizure2000 (Sep 26, 2012)

Well until my sidekick 4g dies I'll be waiting for a good phone with a touchscreen and keyboard combo. Tmo said the sidekick line will continue but I have serious doubts about that.


----------



## ghonsso (Sep 26, 2012)

Galaxy S III

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jwc24678 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hopefully the Galaxy S III  for me


----------



## louis.b (Sep 27, 2012)

hanibal0 said:


> guys for me samsung is much better than apple. The apple haven't new technology but they have good marketing and most of people think they do perfect things. Look on the new iOS6 and the apple maps, I think there you can see how "good" is apple technology.

Click to collapse



YOu mean new and unusable/ buggy technologies. I need good things that I can use, not things that I can show off to my teenage friends and can never rely on them.

---------- Post added at 10:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 AM ----------




MikeyMike01 said:


> I like your avatar. :highfive:

Click to collapse



Thanks. NOt sure if I'm being punk'd though given your sig ... lol


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 27, 2012)

louis.b said:


> Thanks. NOt sure if I'm being punk'd though given your sig ... lol

Click to collapse



No, I'm completely serious. I'm not buying a Samsung phone again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Anon_ (Sep 27, 2012)

I was going to get the S3, but I'm just going to wait for the S4 in February.
-currently have a S2


----------



## avalonian (Sep 27, 2012)

Probably a HD2 until BB10 is out, but not sure to many variants to choose from... am actually hoping to get something here from the marketplace..


----------



## icarius212 (Sep 27, 2012)

I've still got my HTC Incredible running Albinoman's JB RC2 and UNLIMITED data . I would have to say my next phone is going to be unsubsidized. So I am either going to by something on ebay like the Rezound or DINC 4G or wait for the Incredible X around the holidays. That could be very expensive though. I prefer a 4'' screen to a 5'' screen too. I hate the focus on screen size rather than quality. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasha4fierce (Sep 27, 2012)

Im proud user of sgs2 and i follow samsung family  than s3 is my choice...


----------



## janko:) (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope you can help me. I plan to replace my beloved HTC Desire, but I have no idea what phone should I get. 
I was thinking about getting Samsung Galaxy S III, because I like features it has, and I think I won't need to worry about changing the rom on it for awhile. 
If not Samsung, I would probably go for some windows phone (like lumia). But I didn't ever used a Windows Phone. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## satyagom (Sep 27, 2012)

Im thinking to try a windows phone, any suggestion? The lumia line looks great for me

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rsaavedra (Sep 27, 2012)

Well once my contract expires with Sprint I'll buy a GSM Note2 and go out on a non-contract plan. I'm sick of substantial and continous fee increases. Not sure how everyone feels about fees increasing?


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

*Next*

I thinnk my next phone will be a Nexus phone, so i don't have to wait for updates and i don't have any extra skins like Sense that slow me down like now.:good:


----------



## Syph0nX (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe the S4, but more likely the next Nexus or if the RAZR MAXX 3 is awesome (hopefully will be with google's help) then that


----------



## enrique.c (Sep 27, 2012)

Samsung SIII or Note


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 27, 2012)

Motorola is the Cadillac of Android phones . samsung is just plastic stuff

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - SimplexROM 1.2 - Linux Installer  - Safestrap - 80gb Storage w/64 removable - 6 columns & 7 rows - 76-92°f @ 1325mhz - 36hrs Battery


----------



## Taurenking (Sep 27, 2012)

Well that's a though question...I think HTC 8S or any kind of low-end WP8 DEVICE...


----------



## Madrenergic (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sticking with my current phone until it starts to die, but whatever phone I do get next, I want it to be future-proof with an LCD (no AMOLED planned obsolescence for me) and CyanogenMod support. The only option available in the market so far is the HTC One X. There are rumours that the Padfone 2 will have an IPS+ LCD screen though. Any other ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## nahkillo (Sep 27, 2012)

a Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 28, 2012)

After playing around with my brother's new iPhone 5, I'm certainly getting one as soon as possible.


----------



## Be.R7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Not going again for next years after having sony ericsson xperia active for gsm and hisense e860 for cdma.
Gsm I used for phone and texting, cdma for data because of their cheap tariff in my country. :laugh:

Sorry for bad English.


----------



## mohammad13 (Sep 28, 2012)

galaxy note 2


----------



## shadowedge1335 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## weeo (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm happy with my I9305. Quad Core + 2GB RAM. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## sirucato (Sep 28, 2012)

Galaxy S3 of course.
Iphone 5 is a joke


----------



## undercover (Sep 28, 2012)

http://androidandme.com/2012/09/sma...exus-5-to-be-based-on-htc-droid-incredible-x/

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fedegil69 (Sep 28, 2012)

galaxy S3 rules

Enviado desde mi A953 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Sep 28, 2012)

Note II 
Bring on the fiver 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## grunt0300 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have the HTC Vivid, but i will be getting either the SGS3, or SGS4 when my AT&T contract is up.


----------



## DroidDavi (Sep 28, 2012)

The next nexus if there is more than 1 most likely the HTC version 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamPt (Sep 28, 2012)

SE Arc S


----------



## Dr. NAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Xperia P


----------



## ahmed234 (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe one from xperia series

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk780 (Sep 28, 2012)

*new smartphone*

have HTC sensation but switch to SGS2.


----------



## rio118 (Sep 28, 2012)

samsung  I9305
2gb of ram should come in handy


----------



## lukix.95 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have galaxy nexus and I don't need change. In future I think that it will be also nexus phone, but smartphones are very dynamicly developed and probably in few months I will have completely different opinion.


----------



## blastmcpoop (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been diggin on Android since the G1. I love Android a lot, but I think we need to take a break from each other. I mean I still want to be friends and all; I do have a Transformer Prime. It's just time for me to see other mobile OSes. I very much fancy the idea of a Nokia Lumia 920 or HTC 8X. I would like to see how things would work out. Who knows? Maybe down the road somewhere Android and I can get back together and make sweet, sweet lov--texts together again. For now, my LG G2x has left a stale taste of Gingerbread in my mouth (she's not much of a baker).


----------



## ilrisolutore (Sep 29, 2012)

Xperia S!


----------



## cdimarc1 (Sep 29, 2012)

If T-mobile ever bothers to start shipping the thing, it's going to be the HTC One X+ for me.


----------



## Labaien (Sep 29, 2012)

Now it can be a WP8 one... They are interesting 
But who knows! 

Enviado desde Tapatalk 2


----------



## happydolphin (Sep 29, 2012)

Avoid motorola phones like the plague. Don't expect to get an upgrade considering the photon and the atrix just had their ICS cancelled. Not to mention they were more than capable of running it with dualcore 1ghz processor and 1gb RAM.

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orkane1989 (Sep 29, 2012)

happydolphin said:


> Avoid motorola phones like the plague. Don't expect to get an upgrade considering the photon and the atrix just had their ICS cancelled. Not to mention they were more than capable of running it with dualcore 1ghz processor and 1gb RAM.
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1 only good device is the original xoom tab. Only because it's a Google device. 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## malmostoso (Sep 29, 2012)

Hopefully an SIII but the budget is tight!


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 29, 2012)

Xperia Mini or Mini Pro


----------



## jilou_86 (Sep 29, 2012)

Galaxy s3 :victory:


----------



## Caleb666 (Sep 30, 2012)

Probably the next Nexus device, whatever it's going to be!
No way am I going to be dependent on a 3rd party vendor for Android updates.


----------



## forbidden8 (Sep 30, 2012)

Moto RAZR Maxx will be fine. 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GhiGo65 (Sep 30, 2012)

after gs2, mine will be gs3


----------



## Manjubng92 (Sep 30, 2012)

Ace 2 may be..


----------



## -Dav- (Sep 30, 2012)

Staying with the s3 until I get the s4! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## NRG-R9T (Sep 30, 2012)

I would consider Huawei for it's stong battery lifetime.

I have had perfect experiences since the HERO with HTC, after that came the Desire HD until today with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean. Size is perfect. I use Jellytime R6 sind 20 Days now as my work and life phone. No problems with that. For NFC no need yet. So my next Phone will be some of HTC again with the new wave of products in Spring. If I would buy a new one now,


----------



## Tho-85 (Sep 30, 2012)

Owning a Wildfire S, I'm currently looking for a new phone about the same size. Maybe the Desire C or something...


----------



## ..:BlazinTouch:.. (Sep 30, 2012)

Probably gonna be the HTC one x not certain though

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lockedup (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## Pinesy (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of the new Note, or wait for the new nexus phone. I have a sprint GNex and a Nexus 7.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Sep 30, 2012)

One x ....I wish 

Keep your hopes up high
and you head down low!! 
ADTR...


----------



## vudu (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920...that camera is looking awesome.


----------



## joe_sun (Sep 30, 2012)

Possibly the Lumia 920, love everything about my Gnex except the battery life.


----------



## utsmaster18 (Sep 30, 2012)

Same lumia 920. Kind of interested in seeing what BlackBerry will offer as well with their new operating system. If I stay with android then it will be the new nexus that comes out next. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Sep 30, 2012)

Hmm...

Whichever phone kicks the most a5S at the time!

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## Saeedblack (Sep 30, 2012)

100% Nokia lumia 820 or 920
I really love them.


----------



## Morrigan69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Most probably Galaxy S3 the only problem is that's too big and I am used to carrying phone in my pocket  Wanted to go and try for iPhone but decided to keep hating them


----------



## Ireland123 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just got my new one recently, A samgung Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## DraeHD (Sep 30, 2012)

*EVO 4G*

Really looking forward to getting either the EVO 4G or the next 1ghz+ (hopefully dual core) phone that gets on the virgin mobile market.:good:


----------



## VictoriaSeniuk (Sep 30, 2012)

HTC Wildfire S!!! Small and good for me :good:


----------



## gabriel2anjos (Oct 1, 2012)

iGalaxy 3S lol

Sent from the future with my holographic phone


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 1, 2012)

Either the Note II or the next Nexus. Most likely the Note, though.....

Sent from somewhere....if I could only remember where....


----------



## raShMan777 (Oct 1, 2012)

*the nexus*

'cause i'm kind of a flash-a-holic i will most likely buy the current nexus as my next phone. love the idea of having a lot of roms and mods available to try.


----------



## creative_md (Oct 1, 2012)

Sgs9 when it'll arrive!!!! 

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## lfwxb (Oct 2, 2012)

It's must be Android based phone.


----------



## Kiyuubi (Oct 2, 2012)

I've changed my mind to the LG Optimus G. It looks rather amazing.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium


----------



## mrc77 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Android*

Android and a phone that allows me to add a cdcard and change battery :good: Like my new SGS3


----------



## johhu12 (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure but probably Goophone I5


----------



## daBayrus (Oct 2, 2012)

im waiting for the next nexus smartphone..


----------



## dman22 (Oct 2, 2012)

idk... either IPHONE 5 or SGS3...


----------



## itsme.stefan (Oct 2, 2012)

I am looking all the time for a new phone with a hardware keyboard. Thats really difficult, but I like it very much.
So, hopfully there is a "HTC Desire Z v2" or something like that...


----------



## Fly-n-High (Oct 2, 2012)

*I agree LG has it*



Kiyuubi said:


> I've changed my mind to the LG Optimus G. It looks rather amazing.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yea it does look good.  I like the 13mp camera.  I don't know why Samsung didn't put something larger that a 8mp??  Anyone who has kids loves having a quality camera/video on hand.  If the sgs 3 just zoomed in more and took better pix.


----------



## denysw0w (Oct 2, 2012)

Thinking of a S2  beautiful or not ?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 2, 2012)

denysw0w said:


> Thinking of a S2  beautiful or not ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah, they're awesome phones  

Sent from an unstable 3G connection


----------



## mmicoo (Oct 2, 2012)

definetly some of the sony's phone :cyclops:


----------



## Kiyuubi (Oct 2, 2012)

Fly-n-High said:


> Yea it does look good.  I like the 13mp camera.  I don't know why Samsung didn't put something larger that a 8mp??  Anyone who has kids loves having a quality camera/video on hand.  If the sgs 3 just zoomed in more and took better pix.

Click to collapse



I was surprised at the camera too, but mostly the video feature where you can keep watching the video as you do other things like text. That's just plain awesome.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using xda premium


----------



## beogaard (Oct 2, 2012)

Sombody had a look at the new xiamoi mi-2
Comming this month.

Qualcomm Snapdragon “S4 Pro” APQ8064 Quad-Core CPU
2 GB RAM

sounds great.


----------



## bigjoexxl (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been eyeing the LG Optimist G for a while now. Also been doing a lot of reading up and for those who concerned with the 13mp camera. From what I was reading they said the camera was under underperforming. 

Sent from my HTC_Pyramid using xda app-developers app


----------



## andreww88 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have a Galaxy Note now. But, I really really like the Asus Padfone and will be very interested in it when it decides to finally make a grand release. Lol.


----------



## timkl1 (Oct 2, 2012)

Definitely Samsung s3 but a Samsung note for home use 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Riverch (Oct 3, 2012)

HTC One X5 or iPhone5. What I am using right now is HTC Desire HD.




poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 3, 2012)

denysw0w said:


> Thinking of a S2  beautiful or not ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Galaxy Nexus would be a better option than an SGS 2.


----------



## misternest (Oct 3, 2012)

My next phone will probably be the S3 or the S4. My purchase of an S3 will be contingent upon how the S4 does. If it turns out to be a disappointment, then I'll buy the S3 and wait until they improve the S4 or I'll just get an S5 (if they call it that.)


----------



## Cakestrike (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re*

I think ill go with the next nexus Phone


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Oct 3, 2012)

If the rumors of the next nexus device are true, it will be a tough decision deciding between the nexus and the note 2.....

Sent From An Awesome Jelly Bean'd Galaxy Note


----------



## brett_93_ex (Oct 3, 2012)

I will try to go with the SIII


----------



## ulver7 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have the GS2 for another year and with the power of Dorimanx it will last forever. 

RR 3.0.9 / Dorimanx 5.84


----------



## adomm420 (Oct 4, 2012)

I will try going with galaxy s2 or if rumors are real with galaxy s3 mini with 4" screen O 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S+ GT-I9001 using xda-developers app


----------



## RenLB (Oct 4, 2012)

First post 

I'm thinking about moving up from a Galaxy S2 to a Galaxy Note 2.  But i don't know, maybe another device similar and or better than Note 2 will come along, we'll see  love the android world.


----------



## ansa1234 (Oct 4, 2012)

i´m undecided. the current phones are too large for me.i would like a good phone with a maximum size of 4". but the phones with this size haves bad and old hardware.interesting is the xiaomi Mi-2, but you don´t get this in germany


----------



## spireite_uk (Oct 4, 2012)

Not seen many people say the new HTC One X+, are people not bothered? Most people seem to be taling about the new Nexus, but I don't see a release date for that yet.


----------



## undercover (Oct 4, 2012)

spireite_uk said:


> Not seen many people say the new HTC One X+, are people not bothered? Most people seem to be taling about the new Nexus, but I don't see a release date for that yet.

Click to collapse



Won't get it just because htc is taking a p***s. They ve done the same thing with Sensation/XE. Release phone with shortcomings and then half a year later release updated phone that should have been released initially. Not giving HTC my money. Only if nexus 5 is true, as it will be under control of Google, and will get direct updates. 
So, it's either nexus 5 or galaxy note 2 for me. Nexus 5 with rumoured specs (or better) preferably. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erbil gazette (Oct 4, 2012)

I think the next sony xperia x Phone


----------



## thinksoul (Oct 4, 2012)

Eager to wait for the next Nexus phone... But the HTC One X+ is pretty enticing.


----------



## spireite_uk (Oct 4, 2012)

tinky1 said:


> Won't get it just because htc is taking a p***s. They ve done the same thing with Sensation/XE. Release phone with shortcomings and then half a year later release updated phone that should have been released initially. Not giving HTC my money. Only if nexus 5 is true, as it will be under control of Google, and will get direct updates.
> So, it's either nexus 5 or galaxy note 2 for me. Nexus 5 with rumoured specs (or better) preferably.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



So the One X+ isn't a bad phone; you just think people won't get it on principle? I don't really have a problem with a bad phone being released by a good phone, so long as I have the good phone!


----------



## vietbb (Oct 4, 2012)

Galaxy note 2 is my next choice ! Great smart phone :good:


----------



## spireite_uk (Oct 4, 2012)

vietbb said:


> Galaxy note 2 is my next choice ! Great smart phone :good:

Click to collapse



The Note 2 specs look pretty beast, but the device is just too bloody big. You can't comfortably carry it around in your pocket or use it with one hand.


----------



## profmed (Oct 4, 2012)

Galaxy s3 !


----------



## iang265 (Oct 4, 2012)

HTC One X+ for me.  It really depends if t-mobile/EE get there act together with 4G in Sheffield.


----------



## Psycho29388 (Oct 4, 2012)

Depends on whats out by the time I need one.

Most likely will be getting either a Note 2 or a GS3 though.


----------



## broadways (Oct 4, 2012)

An S4 preferably


----------



## GizMoQC (Oct 4, 2012)

Motorola Jet Or any Big phone with great stat and a QWERTY!


Like

Tegra 3 quad core 1.7
2 gig ram
4inch screen
NFC
Wireless charge
All the latest big thing that put the Iphone behind even before it release.


----------



## getinnocuous (Oct 4, 2012)

Pretty sure my next smartphone will be something made by Samsung.  I'm on Verizon and they seem to have the strongest Cyanogen support and hell, they're pretty nice too.  My friend's dad enjoys his Galaxy S III, but I'm thinking along the lines of a Nexus.  

Or hell, if I'm tired of Android (doubt it) I'll just get an iPhone 5 and take pics of myself to put on Instagram.


----------



## hayos (Oct 4, 2012)

still trying to save up for a galaxy note 2.... if a new nexus comes out along the way. might was well get the new nexus...


----------



## quaz3 (Oct 4, 2012)

The major factor deciding my last purchase (HD2) was the love it was on getting from xda-devs. So previously I planned on getting a Galaxy III, but this one has fallen a quite out of favour lately?


----------



## undercover (Oct 4, 2012)

quaz3 said:


> The major factor deciding my last purchase (HD2) was the love it was on getting from xda-devs. So previously I planned on getting a Galaxy III, but this one has fallen a quite out of favour lately?

Click to collapse



Has it really? In what way? 
Don't forget there are a lot more devices to choose from nowadays, so devs and chefs are a lot more scattered 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inyourface09 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

I would have to say Galaxy S III hands down, quad core phones make me drool 

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------

I might go for the xiaomi phone ;D


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 5, 2012)

inyourface09 said:


> I would have to say Galaxy S III hands down, quad core phones make me drool

Click to collapse



Quad core doesn't mean a thing. 

Unless you like bragging about worthless stats and running misleading benchmarks 24/7.



quaz3 said:


> The major factor deciding my last purchase (HD2) was the love it was on getting from xda-devs. So previously I planned on getting a Galaxy III, but this one has fallen a quite out of favour lately?

Click to collapse



Get the next Nexus. It'll never fall out of favor.


----------



## babyyeobo14 (Oct 5, 2012)

I think i dont have because i am in MIDDLE CLASS FAMILY only  but i have GALAXY POCKET


----------



## lawrencew (Oct 5, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a new phone, probably a Nexus, but have decided that Jellytime on my DHD is now awesome. :highfive:

(I'm having to post so I can build up 10 posts to post in the development section. It's rather pathetic, I know.)


----------



## vizzy (Oct 5, 2012)

iang265 said:


> HTC One X+ for me.  It really depends if t-mobile/EE get there act together with 4G in Sheffield.

Click to collapse



I heard that EE are only releasing HTC One XL for 4g not the one x+ ? 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjbeest (Oct 5, 2012)

The cheapest one


----------



## clyphox (Oct 5, 2012)

Definitely not a phablet, just sold my new sgs 3 as I can't stand having bricks in my pocket. All I want is a sgs2 (size wise) with better battery life.


----------



## CyberScopes (Oct 5, 2012)

Nexus 2.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## undercover (Oct 5, 2012)

spireite_uk said:


> So the One X+ isn't a bad phone; you just think people won't get it on principle? I don't really have a problem with a bad phone being released by a good phone, so long as I have the good phone!

Click to collapse



One X+ is a superb phone! Very very good. the only thing i dislike is tegra 3 which is old tech in a new wrapper. I'd much rather see One XL+ come out (with S4 CPU).

But. I personally won't be getting it on principle. I had Sensation from day 1. Crap battery life, CPU easily capable of 1.5 but clocked at 1.2. What HTC does? They later release XE version that is the same phone with cpu at 1.5 and better battery. So you can imagine how quite unhappy I was. Now I see they have done the same thing with One X+. As much as i like the phone, i don't think me supporting HTC with my money is right.


----------



## prosmb (Oct 5, 2012)

Optimus G it has blown my mind.

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## b00sted415 (Oct 5, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus for me.


----------



## cimunk_pure (Oct 6, 2012)

probably Samsung Galaxy S3..


----------



## jordanishere (Oct 6, 2012)

Let's see what Google releases later this year under the nexus brand...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Yuzee (Oct 6, 2012)

maybe htc new generation


----------



## kurdish11 (Oct 6, 2012)

HTC one X+

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Yuzee (Oct 6, 2012)

nexus 8 i think.... hahaha


----------



## RunasSudo (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm eyeing the LG Optimus 4X HD. The specs make me drool and the price isn't too high.


----------



## MDak280 (Oct 6, 2012)

Long story about how I decided:



        After hearing about the HTC One X+, that definitely caught my attention, and that was the phone I was planning on getting. Being a T-Mobile user, I was excited when I saw the leaked image of the supposed X+ with the T-Mobile branding. But then AT&T announced that the X+ would be exclusive to it... so, since it doesn't seem that there are any other new Android's coming out (that grab my attention) anytime soon, I looked to Windows, which is coming out with their Windows Phone 8 OS soon. I could just get a GSIII but I honestly don't like Samsung phones.

The Nokia Lumia 920 looks to be an amazing gadget and quickly caught my attention. I was super angry and annoyed that AT&T announced exclusivity on yet another great flagship device... and also quite shocked at how foolish Nokia is for keeping this beast of a phone exclusive to only one U.S. carrier.

So now I find myself looking at a slightly less impressive Windows Phone - the *Windows Phone 8X by HTC*. It seems to be confirmed to be released with T-Mobile and the design is just amazing. The size is perfect for me, not to big, not to small, unlike the large and slightly bulky Nokia Lumia 920. The camera and audio seem to be promising (the front facing camera especially looks impressive) and the price is bound to be lower than the Lumia. Really the only con I see is the lack of expandable memory, but 16 GB is honestly more than enough for me (on my current phone, I've only used ~5GB so far and I still have ~3 to go that I probably won't use unless I snap a ton of random pics/download a ton of random music). What's also disappointing is that I'll be missing out on some of Nokia's awesome apps and cool features, but oh well.

In conclusion, the 8X seems like it will be a really nice phone, but I'm still annoyed by AT&T. When I go off to live on my own, I'm never switching to AT&T, but I think I want to leave T-Mobile because they always seem to miss out on the best flagship phones. Then again, I'm not sure if that would work out since T-Mobile is the cheapest. Anyways, excited to make the switch to Windows and see how it compares to Android!
    

tl;dr, I'm getting the Windows Phone 8X by HTC because AT&T is stupid.


----------



## bsbuggs (Oct 6, 2012)

i think a widows phone is next, worth giving it a shot...


----------



## frnkly (Oct 6, 2012)

A tin can, with string and built in wifi and a touch screen..... 

Sent from a apple product


----------



## undercover (Oct 6, 2012)

frnkly said:


> A tin can, with string and built in wifi and a touch screen.....
> 
> Sent from a apple product

Click to collapse



You already have one judging by the signature above 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Oct 6, 2012)

Not entirely sure exactly, but it sure as hell'll be an unlocked one. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## fanaticprakash (Oct 6, 2012)

xiaomi mi 2 

The beast!!!


----------



## GPhoenix (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm with you on the unlock part. That and possible a removable battery, external SD slot, and it can't be a Motorola phone for the foreseeable future...

Thinking of picking up a Lenovo P700/P700i. Specwise looks like a great phone for traveling around Asia (dual sim dual standby) with a nice large battery at 2500mAh. Anyone have experience with it?

Sent from my MB855 using xda premium


----------



## frnkly (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a galaxy s2 and I'm, waiting for jb to come out ....my sig is just for fun....I would never go back to a apple product....Android all the way for me.....

Sent from a apple product


----------



## undercover (Oct 6, 2012)

frnkly said:


> I have a galaxy s2 and I'm, waiting for jb to come out ....my sig is just for fun....I would never go back to a apple product....Android all the way for me.....
> 
> Sent from a apple product

Click to collapse



I have ipad 2 and love it. 

I wish JB would come out officially for my Sensation. Especially after seeing that S2 is getting it. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daBayrus (Oct 7, 2012)

The next Nexus smartphone will be made by LG.. yawner..


----------



## snowman77 (Oct 7, 2012)

The first decent one was the Motorola Milestone

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Robbilie (Oct 7, 2012)

In general it isnt a good idea to buy a phone with brand new technology because it isnt that much potimized and such...

But I just preordered the most aewsome phone in thought of technology (not design though/sadly...)

The Motorola RAZR i


----------



## nefariousity (Oct 7, 2012)

I totally want a droid RAZR or maxx.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using xda app-developers app


----------



## SparkyXI (Oct 7, 2012)

*The wife...*

...will be getting a RAZR M soon (per my instruction). She hates the "monster screen" phones (G3, GNex, etc), and she's always loved VZW service.


----------



## ok2play (Oct 7, 2012)

*Not sure where to ask this?*

Not sure where to comment here since new I cannot reply?????
In Windows 8 for newbies questions was asked about no sound and no Realtek driver for windows 8?
I have Windows 8 Pro and realtek HD audio driver version:6.0.1.6690 Driver date: 7/24/12  and works great. 

Question for Windows 8 Pro, I have found a mod to add the old start button to Windows 8 but it did not work. Does anyone have any ideas or links to mods  that would accomplish this? I have lost my Hulu and Norton short cuts so I just reinstalled Hulu labs and got that shortcut back but have not been able to get Norton shortcut back? Not sure the best way at this point to accomplish this? As of right now I just drilled down C:\ProgramFilesx86\Norton360\Engine64\20.1.1.2 and Only application I could find that would accomplish what I wanted but do not believe this is the correct app I should be using is, uiStub.exe, so I created a shortcut and placed on my desktop.

Next going to my ATT galaxy S3 I installed ROM CM10-cfx-20121006-OFFICAL-d2att, seems pretty sweet so far compared to the other 2 jelly bean roms I tried and 1 kept crashing other seemed very limiting. However, How do I get s note, s voice, and stock apps like this back? I know I ran across links to add these early on in my searches but am not seeming to find them now that I need them? I did add gapps to get google play but what about the rest? once I find the download to add s note will this give me the capability to write with stylus in SMS again? I see nothing in setting for this now? Think it was in keyboard settings before? 

I should be able to find it but also need to find the files again to add to my font file so I can view emojis. 

Again, sorry I realize this is not where this should be posted but with limited access to post only in general????


----------



## paranoiandroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I currently own Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket ATT, waiting for my contract to get over to upgrade to whatever latest android phone is available.. I think I would go for a Samsung phone, as, so far, my experience has been good..


----------



## novaboy525 (Oct 7, 2012)

I may be off the flow, but I'm so going for the lumia 920


----------



## sandyworsnop (Oct 8, 2012)

*XPERIA S*

haha i have phone xperia s LOL


----------



## Joser969 (Oct 8, 2012)

HTC One X

Sent from my Inspire 4G using bad 3G


----------



## davis31b (Oct 8, 2012)

I hear that the Galaxy S4 will be out next year already..


----------



## gfunkzero (Oct 8, 2012)

Oppo finder 5 specs look good but its a chinese company that normally makes blu-ray players so unsure of build quality/reliability etc


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 8, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 for testing, and waiting for a 5" HTC device! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrickyBrick (Oct 8, 2012)

One of the upcoming nexus devices. Tired of samsung update policy. Forevergingerbread


----------



## nab123 (Oct 8, 2012)

its goin to have to be the one x plus


----------



## neles89 (Oct 8, 2012)

My new phone is the galaxy s3, the first android phone i had was the galaxy s.


----------



## jan_set (Oct 8, 2012)

im wait for lumia 920..
i hope, the price is reasonable..


----------



## Starship706 (Oct 8, 2012)

Definitely an android device. I guess the S3...
I never bite in rotten apples


----------



## nukkz (Oct 8, 2012)

was thinking about a S3 but kind of want to a different format of a phone maybe like a BB depending on what they come out with.
any thoughts?


----------



## macwindows (Oct 8, 2012)

HTC One X or Motorola RAZR M


----------



## sam_09don (Oct 8, 2012)

I would Love to Buy HTC One X+
I love HTC Family
or GOOGLE NEXUS


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 8, 2012)

I bit the bullet and ordered an iPhone 5.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## adamski123 (Oct 8, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered an iPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Get out. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Oct 8, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered an iPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse


----------



## MSprecher (Oct 8, 2012)

Huawei U8950D


----------



## MobileJedi (Oct 8, 2012)

Probably the next Nexus. Hoping it's a good one .


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 8, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> Get out.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I didn't exactly have a wide selection of high end smartphones with 4.2" and under screens.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MobileJedi (Oct 8, 2012)

gfunkzero said:


> Oppo finder 5 specs look good but its a chinese company that normally makes blu-ray players so unsure of build quality/reliability etc

Click to collapse



There's a video on YouTube that shows the Finder being used as a hammer so it seems to be a tough device. Unfortunately this forum apparently doesn't allow me to post links before 10 posts, so I can't tell where it's at...


----------



## emompong (Oct 9, 2012)

well, not sure which next phone to buy with..

my choices: Galaxy Nexus, SGS2, Xperia S or HTC one S... hard to decide.


----------



## Nigel Tufnel (Oct 9, 2012)

My next phone will be a nexus device. I'm hoping that the rumors are true about the LG Optimus. I As long as Samsung keeps using pentile displays I won't be buying anything from them.


----------



## Jbluna (Oct 9, 2012)

Nigel Tufnel said:


> My next phone will be a nexus device. I'm hoping that the rumors are true about the LG Optimus. I As long as Samsung keeps using pentile displays I won't be buying anything from them.

Click to collapse



Is one tiny little pixel REALLY going to kill you?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## NGGP (Oct 9, 2012)

One thing I have learned, is that now more than ever, pretty nice quality phones are becoming available for people with lower budgets. I know for sure that my next smartphone won't be top of the line, but more a medium to low budget type phone, with the android operating system on it. I have fallen in love with Android as of late. The way technology is advancing nowadays, it's easy to get a quality phone for a more cheap price, and that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Nigel Tufnel (Oct 9, 2012)

Jbluna said:


> Is one tiny little pixel REALLY going to kill you?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes.  In my opinion, the display is the thing you interact with the most on your phone. It better be perfect...


----------



## bendirkss (Oct 9, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered an iPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Bought it straight up?  Lol

Sent from my S3


----------



## Gunss (Oct 9, 2012)

Waiting for a quad core Razr.


----------



## jeepdroid31 (Oct 9, 2012)

How much farther can phones really be taken? 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 9, 2012)

Nigel Tufnel said:


> Yes.  In my opinion, the display is the thing you interact with the most on your phone. It better be perfect...

Click to collapse



Agreed. And @Jbluna its quite a noticeable difference, so much in fact that the screen resolution seems lower.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## kevinchen1102 (Oct 9, 2012)

well.i really look forward to the new nexus phone.cant wait.


----------



## Mr.Gokilz (Oct 9, 2012)

i'll wait for samsung galaxy s4


----------



## 5imp7y (Oct 9, 2012)

*Got it*

I bought a sumsung Galaxy s3. LOVE IT! My nexus was sick and im saving it for just random fun and rom testing, but my next one is DEFF the samsung galaxy note 2!!! Verizon dont let me down )))))


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 9, 2012)

bendirkss said:


> Bought it straight up?  Lol
> 
> Sent from my S3

Click to collapse



No, I got it on contract. 32GB Black. :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## robsup79 (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm very curious to see the new nexus....


----------



## Deleted member 4348148 (Oct 9, 2012)

LG Nexus. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rivas1981 (Oct 9, 2012)

mmmm a moto razr or xperia u:cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## Williams.Joe (Oct 9, 2012)

Samsung's phone with 4.2 system. I love Samsung's android phone. 

Sent from my SHW-M250S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbonne (Oct 9, 2012)

Had forgotten the Galaxy Note existed, found a review of the Note 2 last night, thought I wanted an GS3 but I'm set on the Note 2 now. Where's my upgrade Sprint!?


----------



## NGGP (Oct 9, 2012)

Nigel Tufnel said:


> Yes.  In my opinion, the display is the thing you interact with the most on your phone. It better be perfect...

Click to collapse



I in a way understand that. I have one stuck pixel on my screen more near the corner. I thought about trying one of those apps that can fix it, but I'd rather not risk it creating more, you know? I've heard of that happening. I'd be real upset.


----------



## Wilks3y (Oct 9, 2012)

I still think the HOX is the best phone around at the moment.
Untill a better phone comes out I want my HOX

Probably the HOX+ for next phone though !


----------



## anton_46 (Oct 9, 2012)

The Nexus from 2014.


----------



## vizzy (Oct 9, 2012)

Is 4g capability a big must have with your next phone? 

I think the HOX+ looks good, but in the UK my current option only available for 4g is the OneXL. 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minfreak (Oct 10, 2012)

I want Phone with 4g compatibility  

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hagow (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably next Nexus (Nexii) but not too impressed with the rumors so far.  Galaxy Note 2 most likely if the Nexus turn out to be crap or just keep my Note 1. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## DarthDerron (Oct 10, 2012)

If I had to get one right now / it was time to upgrade, Lumia 920 or the next Nexus device (preferably samsung if it comes out from multi - manufacturers)
I have a GS3 so Im fine


----------



## mosshorn (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a Thunderbolt right now, trying to snag a good deal on a GNex, otherwise I'm eyeing the HTC Windows 8 Phone X if I can pull myself away from Android


----------



## janndo (Oct 10, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or Galaxy Nexus  :laugh:


----------



## dmb219 (Oct 10, 2012)

If the rumors about the next Nexus are true - no SD card, that's probably out. I like my music on board, I use it mostly while driving so no wifi. I have 32 gb full and will probably get more. A big phone would be a good thing for me, the big display outweighs the size issue. I see a Note 2 in my future.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Oct 10, 2012)

*New phone tips please*

Hello people.. i plan on buying a new HTC windows phone today.. Give me the best phones here so i can choose please.. waiting


----------



## ziegjd (Oct 10, 2012)

Currently have Neo V. Confused whether to go for another Xperia 2012 model or WP8 model...
I love the music output quality of sony. Not sure abt Samsung/HTC


----------



## overgrownnails (Oct 10, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s 3 or note 2！

Sent from my U9500 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

I am using the huawei ascend d 1，anybody have heared about that ？

Sent from my HUAWEI ASCEND D1


----------



## KrimsonHart (Oct 10, 2012)

WINDOWS device men... and which is the best buy in India?


----------



## Travelawyer (Oct 10, 2012)

Next one will be a Nexus. It will be easier to update.


----------



## kit1635b (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe Intel quad core or tegra 4 phone .

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## imobileface (Oct 10, 2012)

for me is iphone 5


----------



## yogy96 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bums xperia tipo  i look n i see devs are starting their work 

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theromm (Oct 10, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



will think at that time no need to waste time right now.


----------



## qcshin (Oct 10, 2012)

*For me, anything other than Motorola*

I have had a bad experience with Motorola repair service, I would go with Samsung. Maybe Samsung Note2?


----------



## Alpione (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm torn at this point. Looking to buy my first Android phone before Christmas.

HTC One X+ looks fantastic, but with all of the trouble rooting the newest version of the One X, I'm hesitant to go that route.

LG Nexus has promise, but haven't been impressed with the 8 or 16 gigs of storage, the camera or the strange looking textured back.

We'll see.  I imagine we'll see several more new announcements that we currently know nothing about in the next few weeks.

Adam


----------



## blalock (Oct 10, 2012)

Starship706 said:


> Definitely an android device. I guess the S3...
> I never bite in rotten apples

Click to collapse




I went with the S3 it is awesome. How does it stack up to the HTC one x?


----------



## VWEBBJR (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the GS3 and I love it. But if I decided to get another phone, it would be the Galaxy Note 2. I just think that it's a sick device.


----------



## blalock (Oct 10, 2012)

Work is giving me the iphone 4s...

So now I have both 4s and s3


----------



## klownkillah (Oct 11, 2012)

*Nexus!*

My next device will definitely be a google branded device such as the Nexus; i am hoping they come out with the next one soon as i really want to replace my current phone and dont want last years (current) model.


----------



## MDak280 (Oct 11, 2012)

volug said:


> Hello people.. i plan on buying a new HTC windows phone today.. Give me the best phones here so i can choose please.. waiting

Click to collapse



If I were you, I would wait for November to come around because there are quite a few very nice new Windows Phones coming out, with the new Windows Phone 8 OS. If you're with AT&T, the Nokia Lumia 920 is probably going to be the best new WP, but it's also going to be a bit pricey. The HTC Windows Phone 8X is another new flagship device coming to AT&T and T-Mobile (possibly VZW) that is more affordable while still being a great device. However, it only comes with 16 GB and no expandable memory, so if you need lots of memory you might want something else. The Samsung Ativ (Idk what carriers) has a lot of memory (I think 16 GB and 32 GB options, both with expandable memory) and its specs are on par with the 8X and L920. 

If you're looking for a mid range budget phone, the Nokia Lumia 820 (coming to AT&T and I think VZW), 810 (T-Mobile), and the HTC 8S (AT&T and T-Mobile, I think VZW) are all good options. I recommend going with a Nokia if you want a budget phone, because the specs of the 8S honestly aren't that great compared to the Nokia's.


----------



## senatormimi (Oct 11, 2012)

im waiting till next year for the newer displays and architecture. next year they will have 1080p displays ad the new A15 cortex Architecture by ARM.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiimwill (Oct 11, 2012)

Currently on galaxy s 2 for tmobile. Probably gonna wait for the new nexus

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Gokilz (Oct 11, 2012)

Currently on HTC Desire. Probably gonna wait for the Samsung Galaxy s4


----------



## sedrata (Oct 11, 2012)

galaxy s3 i think is the best :good:


----------



## RedaA1i (Oct 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## b4bass (Oct 11, 2012)

Loved my htc desire, was pretty disapointed by nexus S (built quality, poor gps), i'm considering next LG nexus but the optimus G seems better (i feel like LG just spoild the space they used for the touch sensitive buttons)


----------



## xDroidZz (Oct 11, 2012)

Waiting someone to give me S3 or iPhone 5 For my Bday ;>

Sent From: -xDroidzZ Galaxy Pocket Using MAK-Droid V1


----------



## SparkyXI (Oct 11, 2012)

Just recently purchased the VZW GNex, and I'm terribly upset with the Pentile display. My next phone will be a Nexus WITHOUT the Pentile, tyvm... Here's to hoping for a Moto Nexus...


----------



## citybong (Oct 11, 2012)

SparkyXI said:


> Just recently purchased the VZW GNex, and I'm terribly upset with the Pentile display. My next phone will be a Nexus WITHOUT the Pentile, tyvm... Here's to hoping for a Moto Nexus...

Click to collapse



mine would be the power of samsung galaxy S3 for sure, but not with that big screen.. imho it's too much having a phone like that when you go out..


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions for me? I need to get a new phone and I have £150 to spend (dhd is getting a bit old

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## shimp208 (Oct 11, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for me? I need to get a new phone and I have £150 to spend (dhd is getting a bit old
> 
> Love your rage not your cage

Click to collapse



I would take a look at the Acer liquid glow, Sony Xperia U or Nokia Lumia 610 
all around £150 on expansys.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## Jordandrako (Oct 11, 2012)

Not sure, but probably the Nokia Lumia 920/820 (or other versions of that phone depending on what carrier I have at the time). I just bought a phone so it'll probably be another two years before I buy another. By then, those phones would drop into a price range I could afford.


----------



## stex12 (Oct 13, 2012)

i guess i will buy nexus, the update speed is awesome !


----------



## wslimk (Oct 13, 2012)

i wanna buy s3 but my card is cdma2000 uim card. and cdma version is much expensive than wcdma version


----------



## Rusty! (Oct 13, 2012)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for me? I need to get a new phone and I have £150 to spend (dhd is getting a bit old

Click to collapse



You'll get a Sensation off eBay for that, no trouble.


----------



## imobileface (Oct 13, 2012)

i will buy both iphone 5 and samsung galaxy s3


----------



## adomm420 (Oct 13, 2012)

imobileface said:


> i will buy both iphone 5 and samsung galaxy s3

Click to collapse



You're one spoiled kid  

Sent from my Samsung GT-I9001 Galaxy S+ using xda-developers app


----------



## cotarelo (Oct 13, 2012)

I came from iPhone 3 and I have now Samsung Galaxy S3...

I think my next one would be Windows phone 8 phone...


----------



## siravarice (Oct 13, 2012)

Waiting to see what this LG Nexus phone is like, hoping it's pretty decent as I want a Nexus phone. Tired of all the Manufacturers skins!


----------



## klosx (Oct 13, 2012)

SGS III


----------



## tuner2000 (Oct 13, 2012)

first i was very attracted by Samsung Galaxy S III, but then i realized the whole plastic design.. nothing for me..!
i think i will choose HTC One X+, great phone!


----------



## sdg1980 (Oct 13, 2012)

*when is enough?*

it won't be too long when phones will have 100 GB internal memory and 8 GB RAM and still we'd be quibbling about the specs. I have the Infuse CM10 running 4.1.2, so my next upgrade would be either Samsung or HTC (4.5 inch or less) handset.


----------



## greenblue (Oct 13, 2012)

I would get a Galaxy Note II if Samsung would provide the proper Exynos documentation. The rumored 5" HTC phone sounds interesting too.


----------



## matyhew (Oct 14, 2012)

Its not a smartphone as such but I'm getting the nexus 7 tablet =] 
I've had a LG optimus gt540 and HTC wildfire s for smartphones.
Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## nxdu (Oct 14, 2012)

Whatever Nexus that is 4" or less.


----------



## thebeastglasser (Oct 14, 2012)

HTC ONE X! Despite the fact that you practically have to fornicate with HTC phones to get them to work for you, they do make some pretty nice looking hardware.


----------



## Stensfie (Oct 14, 2012)

galaxy note 2


----------



## can80an (Oct 14, 2012)

I will likely be upgrading my Nexus S with another Nexus, hopefully one with support for external storage ...


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 14, 2012)

Mine is the LG Optimus 4X HD - being delivered to my local store on Thursday for collection on Saturday 

Fantastic phone, removeable battery, microSD support and on a contract whereby I will pay no more over 2 years for the contract than it would cost me to buy the phone outright now.


----------



## adomm420 (Oct 14, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> Mine is the LG Optimus 4X HD - being delivered to my local store on Thursday for collection on Saturday
> 
> Fantastic phone, removeable battery, microSD support and on a contract whereby I will pay no more over 2 years for the contract than it would cost me to buy the phone outright now.

Click to collapse



How about waiting till lg nexus announce? It will be better because it will get all android updates...

Sent from my Samsung GT-I9001 Galaxy S+ using xda-developers app


----------



## SimonTS (Oct 14, 2012)

mant0x said:


> How about waiting till lg nexus announce? It will be better because it will get all android updates...

Click to collapse



And the next Nexus (or Nexuses, Nexi or whatever) will have no removable battery and no expandable storage because Google want everything in the cloud.


----------



## FromLimbo (Oct 14, 2012)

I probably get a newer Galaxy S when it gets out


----------



## adomm420 (Oct 14, 2012)

SimonTS said:


> And the next Nexus (or Nexuses, Nexi or whatever) will have no removable battery and no expandable storage because Google want everything in the cloud.

Click to collapse



You're free to choose storage or support  

Sent from my Samsung GT-I9001 Galaxy S+ using xda-developers app


----------



## emhardman (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the Galaxy S III, but have some interest in the new Galaxy S III mini they just announced. 

With my Galaxy 7.7 Tab I do not need a larger screen anymore




poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## gagdude (Oct 15, 2012)

emhardman said:


> I have the Galaxy S III, but have some interest in the new Galaxy S III mini they just announced.
> 
> With my Galaxy 7.7 Tab I do not need a larger screen anymore

Click to collapse



The Galaxy S2 has better specs than the S3 Mini. Don't go for it.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 15, 2012)

I have the s2 and the s3, might return my s3 and wait for my full upgrade in December... I'm on at&t, I haven't heard whats coming out 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Oct 15, 2012)

bdpyo said:


> I have the s2 and the s3, might return my s3 and wait for my full upgrade in December... I'm on at&t, I haven't heard whats coming out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Might want to consider the LG Optimus G or their nexus

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 15, 2012)

nxdu said:


> Whatever Nexus that is 4" or less.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it seems neither Google nor any Android OEM seems interested in supporting a device of that size.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## EnMoSya (Oct 15, 2012)

goophone I5 seems interesting


----------



## frapopo (Oct 15, 2012)

probably the new nexus made by LG
i just want pure google experience with latest version:laugh:


----------



## PATRICKismyHERO (Oct 15, 2012)

I have been a long time iPhone owner, tired of it.
My next one would have to be the S3.


----------



## kshark27 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nokia lumia 900 ..i wish  !


----------



## bulletproof136 (Oct 15, 2012)

Am fall in love with (HTC) god bless to all HTC developers

I wish I have HTC one X 

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## staticN0de (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll be waiting for the next sgs, I'll skip the 4G sgs though.

Sent from my U30GT-H using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Oct 15, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> Unfortunately it seems neither Google nor any Android OEM seems interested in supporting a device of that size.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm content with anything 4.3" or less, what's your next venture Mike? Hard to follow your moves on here. Hope all is well.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 08:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 AM ----------




gagdude said:


> Might want to consider the LG Optimus G or their nexus
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Think I should just return my s3 and wait till my full upgrade in Dec? I only paid 200, normal upgrade price, I got a 100$ off for a promotional offer...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steppnasty (Oct 15, 2012)

I am torn between getting the S3 or the One X.  The S3 seems to be the faster phone from what I've read but it doesn't seem to be very durable.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Oct 15, 2012)

Steppnasty said:


> I am torn between getting the S3 or the One X.  The S3 seems to be the faster phone from what I've read but it doesn't seem to be very durable.

Click to collapse



Wait for the One X+
Prices for the One X will go down a little

Love your rage not your cage


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 15, 2012)

bdpyo said:


> I'm content with anything 4.3" or less, what's your next venture Mike? Hard to follow your moves on here. Hope all is well.

Click to collapse



iPhone 5. I want something as close to 4" as possible. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Soldier-2Point0 (Oct 15, 2012)

citybong said:


> mine would be the power of samsung galaxy S3 for sure, but not with that big screen.. imho it's too much having a phone like that when you go out..

Click to collapse



Get the Galaxy s3 mini. It was announced 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## b1nb1n2012 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm waiting for the At&T Note 2 :laugh:


----------



## king1990 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going with LG optimus G .. what do you think about it guys ??


----------



## adomm420 (Oct 15, 2012)

Soldier-2Point0 said:


> Get the Galaxy s3 mini. It was announced
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



S3 mini has only dual core 1GHz. Samsung is so evil...

Sent from my Samsung GT-I9001 Galaxy S+ using xda-developers app


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 15, 2012)

Soldier-2Point0 said:


> Get the Galaxy s3 mini. It was announced
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



SGS 3 Mini has horrendous specs. Specs like that belong in a budget phone from 2011.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Soldier-2Point0 (Oct 15, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> SGS 3 Mini has horrendous specs. Specs like that belong in a budget phone from 2011.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I'm bet battery life will be terrific! My old Atrix was also a dual core and battery would last a long time. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## TheManInYourSoup (Oct 15, 2012)

Either the padfone 2 or the HTC "One X 5" when and if it comes out!


----------



## gagdude (Oct 15, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> SGS 3 Mini has horrendous specs. Specs like that belong in a budget phone from 2011.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



and 4 inch screens belong in budget phones in 2011 too
*cough* iphone 5 *cough*

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## dalaeth (Oct 16, 2012)

Sgs3 or the next nexus. ..

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Carllim (Oct 16, 2012)

Probably next Reference phone... 
Cannot wait for one to come out! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 16, 2012)

gagdude said:


> and 4 inch screens belong in budget phones in 2011 too
> *cough* iphone 5 *cough*
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Some people prefer phones that are easy to use. 

All things being equal, I'd take a 4" screen over any other screen size, no questions asked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## yotuel. (Oct 16, 2012)

It will probably be a Nexus. Which? I don´t know yet.


----------



## carlindo (Oct 16, 2012)

iphone 5... i think is beautiful


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Oct 16, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> Some people prefer phones that are easy to use.
> 
> All things being equal, I'd take a 4" screen over any other screen size, no questions asked.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



I still have a 4 inch screen phone,I could trade it with that nexus of yours

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## kaczus (Oct 16, 2012)

would really love something with more than days worth of battery life, razr maxx perhaps?

Sent from my JB vision using  XDA premium


----------



## bigjoexxl (Oct 16, 2012)

king1990 said:


> I'm going with LG optimus G .. what do you think about it guys ??

Click to collapse



+1.      Also thinking about this phone. I'm just not sure about it yet..   I would love to hear other peoples thoughts. 

Sent from my HTC_Pyramid using xda app-developers app


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Oct 16, 2012)

b1nb1n2012 said:


> I'm waiting for the At&T Note 2 :laugh:

Click to collapse



1+ December can't come quick enough!

Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note


----------



## rafaaroma (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm thinking to buy the Xperia P, or U or S.... I'm interested!


----------



## neomeone (Oct 16, 2012)

The Xiaomi Mi-Two, if it ever gets to europe.


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hanzo.Hasashi said:


> I still have a 4 inch screen phone,I could trade it with that nexus of yours
> 
> Send from beneath my cloak of magic

Click to collapse



I was actually considering selling it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dmonger11b (Oct 16, 2012)

Note II probably on TMobile's network since they got a big boost with the failed at&t merger and I'll be stuck on 3g I think so TMobile has Sprint beat there.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Belzhadar (Oct 16, 2012)

I want my next phone to have.

4.0-4.2 inch screen, absolutely no bigger than that, it's a phone not a big screen tvset. 
Really good battery life. 
Not to thin, that's only unconformable. 
At least 1Gb ram.
Latest android version, and future updates promised.
2 core cpu at around 1.2-1.5 Ghz would be enough.
Not enormously overpriced.

But where things are going i suspect that all phones by then are.
Tablet sized 5 inch+
Battery last 3-4 hours whit normal use
3 mm thick with sharp edges. 
Still released with android 2.3.5 (sony, i'm talking to you)
Have 8-10 cpu cores, while all games still only support 1-2 cores.
Cost more than any sane person will ever pay for any phone ever.


----------



## alexandre.ladeira (Oct 16, 2012)

I will bit an nexus. I believe fast updates worth the price

Sent from my MB525 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sunilj75 (Oct 16, 2012)

Waiting for nexus with 3G.


----------



## r4in34734 (Oct 16, 2012)

Breathed in new life into my Galaxy S2 recently by installing CM9, and I'm loving it. It's amazing how custom ROMs can extend life of devices in terms of staying upto date software wise.

 I'll skip the current generation phones and wait for the next wave: Galaxy S4, Galaxy Note 2, and the next Nexus-series. Most likely a Note 2.


----------



## lucidvtec (Oct 16, 2012)

Have the razr on verizon

Came from the photon on sprint

Tried the galaxy 3 on verizon. Horrible reception compared to Motorola phone...took that pos back


Now im waiting til Thursday for the new Razr HD.....just hoping we dont run into the bootloader problems like the razr has


The new razr hd specs r sick... has a bigger battery..bigger screen with less edges and softkeys now!!!  Better processor and ram....and should have jelly bean by the end of the year otherwise moto owes razr hd owners $100

Sent from my DROID RAZR using xda app-developers app


----------



## Romaanjam (Oct 17, 2012)

galaxy s3


----------



## kevinchen1102 (Oct 17, 2012)

still waiting for the next generation of google nexus.rumor has it that there will be more than one?so cool~


----------



## therealburk (Oct 17, 2012)

Optimus G, One X+, or LG Nexus 4

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## define1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I will buy Droid 4 or ainol flame, the cheapest android dual core tablet 

Sent from my Milestone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Entranze (Oct 17, 2012)

my eye is now on sony phones like the xp T or the new inc nexus from sony...


----------



## sailaopoeng (Oct 17, 2012)

I next phone will be new nexus or one of window 8 phone. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## xdadce (Oct 17, 2012)

surely GS3 or later


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 18, 2012)

HTC j butterfly with full HD display, 2gb of ram and s4 pro..... or maybe I'll wait for the next tegra 4 device or the future galaxy s4....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Oct 18, 2012)

Unless nvidia does some kind of magic, snaps4 or better is in my next tablet.
Tegra was great, at the onset, but they have to step it up a few notches to be a must have spec again.
Cores don't matter, efficiency does. And the snaps are writing the book on it right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I957 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## AL92 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have doubts, I do not know whether buy the htc butterfly or wait for Note 3!


----------



## nimaol (Oct 18, 2012)

It could be note 2 !=}}

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pauloang (Oct 18, 2012)

Starting my world on smartphone with the Huawei Shine G500Pro U8836D... Dual sim and, as for the reviews goes, at a quite a good price/quality.

Will see if it´s worth the price


----------



## Metal Slug (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll probably wait a couple of years before upgrading from my Galaxy SII. I don't feel a need to buy a new one, yet.


----------



## fedegil69 (Oct 18, 2012)

i change my mind i will buy the SIII Mini because the smaller size and dual core as well

Enviado desde mi A953 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## adymb (Oct 18, 2012)

hope for any quad core  this Christmas


----------



## speedyjay (Oct 18, 2012)

HTC J Butterfly....1080p display, 440ppi, quad core 1.5ghz cpu, 2gb ram  due december! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## seinic (Oct 18, 2012)

I'll stay on S3. If S4 is coming, it will be my next one...


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 18, 2012)

fedegil69 said:


> i change my mind i will buy the SIII Mini because the smaller size and dual core as well
> 
> Enviado desde mi A953 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not the The sgs2 it has better specs plus cheaper....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## monzerelli (Oct 19, 2012)

...I was thinking about the Droid Razr M...small,powerful battery, ..did I mention small?:good:


----------



## 5p1k31337 (Oct 19, 2012)

i got a new i9070 and im very glade about that


----------



## YuriCPS (Oct 19, 2012)

Huawei Ascend G600


----------



## Gurra_c (Oct 19, 2012)

For sure it will be a Nexus


----------



## takeiteasyy (Oct 19, 2012)

SGS4 or HTC one x+ 

Galaxy Nexus Tapatalk


----------



## NickS_ (Oct 19, 2012)

takeiteasyy said:


> SGS4 or HTC one x+
> 
> Galaxy Nexus Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This.  Upgrade in March, time to retire my trusty GS2


----------



## miikkahoo (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to get the HTC one X+ too. I'm happy with my current HTC, but I'd like to get a nfc enabled phone asap.


----------



## imobileface (Oct 19, 2012)

samsung galexy S4


----------



## redhot209 (Oct 19, 2012)

lumia 920 baby!


----------



## svucinic811 (Oct 19, 2012)

I honestly don't know, though at this point, I'd take the Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## takeiteasyy (Oct 20, 2012)

Note is a big phone, not my taste. Still wan't to have a quadcore phone so i'll be waiting for the gs4. The one x+ has more batterylife. I hope the gs4 has that same batterylife too.

Galaxy Nexus Tapatalk


----------



## r3daxis (Oct 20, 2012)

xpreia ray :good:  has a good screen! + good camera :good:
 its just perfect! im so buying it 

i own currently a milestone2.


----------



## LewisGauss (Oct 20, 2012)

Waiting for Nexus 4! 

____________________
Sometimes I wonder about being a success in this mediocre world
CallMeLewis | Yeowwwai


----------



## Victor B (Oct 20, 2012)

nxdu said:


> Whatever Nexus that is 4" or less.

Click to collapse



I'm hoping for one of these too.  I am one of the few that prefer a smaller screen.  I don't need something larger than 4" for a phone.  I'll hold out to see what the nexus rumors are, but unfortunately it looks like I'll be getting the LG Nexus.


----------



## singhsidhartha (Oct 20, 2012)

Galaxy s3 or note2. But right now, happy with galaxy s2.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## ninsuko (Oct 20, 2012)

looking forward to the new nexus


----------



## Madrenergic (Oct 20, 2012)

Looks likely to be the Padfone 2, but I'm curious to see what Google will surprise us with on 29th October, so long as it has an LCD screen.


----------



## dankersplur80 (Oct 20, 2012)

Xperia j like so good

Sent from my Xperia neo using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shuiguo (Oct 20, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S3,Next year, intends


----------



## Toss3 (Oct 20, 2012)

ninsuko said:


> looking forward to the new nexus

Click to collapse



Me too, and hopefully we'll see a nexus version of the J Butterfly.


----------



## mclovin221 (Oct 20, 2012)

Glaxay s3


----------



## gojo.pl (Oct 20, 2012)

Huawei U8836


----------



## ZioBillo87 (Oct 20, 2012)

I desidered galaxy note 2!


----------



## mclovin221 (Oct 20, 2012)

or the new nexus


----------



## mclovin221 (Oct 20, 2012)

mclovin221 said:


> or the new nexus

Click to collapse



Does anyone know when one is due?


----------



## shimp208 (Oct 20, 2012)

mclovin221 said:


> Does anyone know when one is due?

Click to collapse



The new nexus or nexi will be announced on October 29 :thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## stamatis (Oct 20, 2012)

dankersplur80 said:


> Xperia j like so good
> 
> Sent from my Xperia neo using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If it come to my country and its not that expensive I may buy this phone too

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## tdubl (Oct 20, 2012)

The new nexus


----------



## volcaicstrad37 (Oct 20, 2012)

Next Nexus if on Verizon and LTE I don't think we will know until the 29th or the 5" HTC whenever it comes to verizon


----------



## ash123456678 (Oct 20, 2012)

Definitely next nexus or Padphone 2


----------



## Gus_ArcS (Oct 21, 2012)

I think i'll buy a nexus . The fact of get all google's updates in the moment is enaugh for me. Now I have an Xperia Arc S,  its a good device with an excelent screen,  but sony has announced that it will stayed on ICS...

Enviado desde mi Xperia Arc S usando Tapatalk 2.


----------



## whidix (Oct 21, 2012)

I have in mind the iPhone 5... But now I'm really happy whith my Galaxy S plus with MIUI...  Also probably a Xiaomi phone will be great to be my next smartphone... If finally comes to Europe... 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus


----------



## Faux Carnival (Oct 21, 2012)

Probably Lumia 920. If I can't find one, Nexus.


----------



## aenima73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Galaxy Ace II


----------



## kwbr (Oct 22, 2012)

Nexus S still going strong and the next device will definitely be a Nexus again!


----------



## abhibhp (Oct 22, 2012)

Probably Nokia Lumia 920 or any other WinMo, unless BB comes with something very AWESOME!


----------



## fatfox001 (Oct 22, 2012)

i want a moto atrix 2, cause it has manly design


----------



## rtcampos (Oct 22, 2012)

a $200-$250 smartphone, quad, possibly no more than 4" in screen, dual sim.


----------



## Shreqg2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Of course Samsung Galaxy SIII


----------



## knightridrr (Oct 22, 2012)

*Next Nexus phone (with SD card slot)*

I love nexus series and i will definitely buy next nexus phone (provided it has SD card slot other current galaxy nexus is serving well for me)... :laugh:


----------



## funkbuqet (Oct 22, 2012)

I recently got the Galaxy S3 (Sprint) and I love it! Currently running it on Phantom Hackers Jelly Blazed ROM.


----------



## akakai (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had the galaxy s3 since it was released on Verizon. We will see what new Nexus phone comes out in 2 years lol. 
Or maybe i will sell this one in the future and get a new one sooner than that.


----------



## Nexus-S (Oct 22, 2012)

LG Nexus 4


----------



## AGeleff (Oct 22, 2012)

Most definitely the Nokia Lumia 920. Love the feel of a closed ecosystem, but getting bored with Apple's iOS.


----------



## ar4gorn (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe Galaxy Nexus or a 4G-Brazilian compatible Samsung Galaxy SIII, today I have a Galaxy SII and I love it!


----------



## my3fox (Oct 22, 2012)

The Samsung S5    I will not get S4 as I own S3. Will wait for S5 yes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## polar2792 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nexus 4, optimus g, or HTC EVO 4G LTE

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nine Worlds (Oct 23, 2012)

*Htc*

I currently have the HTC Evo4G and planning on getting the HTC Evo 4G LTE.
Would this be any different? not sure if it would be a good buy. I love Htc and would like a good nice phone.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

Nine Worlds said:


> I currently have the HTC Evo4G and planning on getting the HTC Evo 4G LTE.
> Would this be any different? not sure if it would be a good buy. I love Htc and would like a good nice phone.

Click to collapse



There is a big difference in the phones. Take a look at the EVO 4G LTE in stores and decide if you like it or not

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## ericsting (Oct 23, 2012)

*undecided*

Currently have a Samsung focus (WP7.5).  Wife has the same.  we are up for new phones this December.  I refuse to get an iphone and my wife has had an iphone before but she doesnt want to get another specifically because of the irreplaceable battery.   Personally i've never had anything other than windows ( i have the focus now and had a Samsung blackjack before that which i had flashed with a special rom version of 6.5 ) and before that i had some Dumb nokia phone.   

so my wife is all about the samsung GS3 now and I wanted to switch to android last time around but the focus was buy one get one free.  But now i'm seeing the rumor mill churning about android 4.2 Key lime pie.  Plus the LG optimums G coming to att with quad core s4 and blowing out the benchmarks.  But i also read about how everyone says LG sucks.  

So right now i'm undecided dream phone would be a quad core S4 with sd slot and removable battery running android 4.2 on att.  what do you guys think will something like that come along before December?  I'm thinking the Samsung GS4 would fit the bill but rumors are it wont be out till march at the earliest.  I think the note 2 is just too big so that's out. But then there's the Samsung exynos cpu not being supported anymore by CyanogenMod 

And there's the Nokia 920 coming out for WP8, which honestly looks really good except for only havign a dual core and not having a removable battery but it has a sweet camera.   

so I donno what to get and should i get something different than my wife?  If she gets the GS3 and i also get it then we can utilize all those NFC things they advertise about right? 

FYI i would love to have an asus padfone setup at least the original could be a phone tablet or netbook.  As far as i know the 2nd gen doesn't have the netbook keyboard attachment right?  anyway it doesn't matter becuase it wont come to the US anyway. 

SO what should i get gs3, nokia 920 or the new LG optimums G or am i waiting for a yet to be announced phone? I'm really hoping for a yet to be announced.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

ericsting said:


> Currently have a Samsung focus (WP7.5).  Wife has the same.  we are up for new phones this December.  I refuse to get an iphone and my wife has had an iphone before but she doesnt want to get another specifically because of the irreplaceable battery.   Personally i've never had anything other than windows ( i have the focus now and had a Samsung blackjack before that which i had flashed with a special rom version of 6.5 ) and before that i had some Dumb nokia phone.
> 
> so my wife is all about the samsung GS3 now and I wanted to switch to android last time around but the focus was buy one get one free.  But now i'm seeing the rumor mill churning about android 4.2 Key lime pie.  Plus the LG optimums G coming to att with quad core s4 and blowing out the benchmarks.  But i also read about how everyone says LG sucks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you and your wife really do a lot of sharing with your phones, consider the Galaxy S3 simply because it will be a lot easier between two of the smame model.
The Nokia 920's dual core CPU shouldn't be a problem AT ALL, given that WP is incredibly smooth on a single core processor. Since you currently have a Focus (I had one earlier this year, high five!) you probably know a bit about WP and what you don't or do like. To throw out my opinion, it simply has a terrible Marketplace which was the dealbreaker.
The Optimus G doesn't have a removable battery and doesn't have microSD (does it? The international and Sprint don't, maybe AT&T version does), but does have the best specs on a smartphone out there. LG has a bad track record of updating phones, but hey - this Optimus G is a flagship. Maybe they'll change their behavior.
Maybe you want to wait, or maybe you can live with a few drawbacks. I'm doing something I've never done before by getting a phone without microSD or a removable battery, and I'm just crossing my fingers that it's the right choice.

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## ericsting (Oct 23, 2012)

gagdude said:


> If you and your wife really do a lot of sharing with your phones, consider the Galaxy S3 simply because it will be a lot easier between two of the smame model.
> The Nokia 920's dual core CPU shouldn't be a problem AT ALL, given that WP is incredibly smooth on a single core processor. Since you currently have a Focus (I had one earlier this year, high five!) you probably know a bit about WP and what you don't or do like. To throw out my opinion, it simply has a terrible Marketplace which was the dealbreaker.
> The Optimus G doesn't have a removable battery and doesn't have microSD (does it? The international and Sprint don't, maybe AT&T version does), but does have the best specs on a smartphone out there. LG has a bad track record of updating phones, but hey - this Optimus G is a flagship. Maybe they'll change their behavior.
> Maybe you want to wait, or maybe you can live with a few drawbacks. I'm doing something I've never done before by getting a phone without microSD or a removable battery, and I'm just crossing my fingers that it's the right choice.
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct i think the LG doesn't have either an SD or removable battery.  And yes the biggest draw back to WP that i see is the marketplace.  Although IMO with windows 8 supporting the same apps as WP8 i think that has potential to improve quickly but only time will tell.  the only reason i want the removable battery is because i've found it necessary to remove the battery in order to restart the phone (happened quite a few times) my wife wants it because she finds the battery to loose power after about 1 year or so and it can't last the whole day anymore so she would like to replace it at some point.  I guess the main thing is we stick to the 2 year contract cycle and my main concern was a getting a phone that would last the full 2 years.  given that the GS3 will already be almost a year old by the time we get it that would make it almost 3 years old by the time we get our next phones.  So the thought on my end was should we wait the extra few months to get the next GS.  Or get something else with a quad core so in 2 years our phones wont seem so old.

I got the blackjack second hand and had it for about 2.5 years, when i got it i signed up for unlimited data.  When i got married my wife got an iphone 3g and i added her to my plan but somehow worked out that i would still have unlimited data.  Unfortunately i lost my phone and had to get another fast but it was around 2 years after i added my wife so we were able to get the focuses on contract buy one get one for $100.  But i had to give up my unlimited data plan and get a 2gb plan.  I'm kicking myself to this day for that if i could go back i'd keep the unlimited data and buy a phone off contract and keep that unlimited data forever after but i digress.     

Personally i really like the WP UI and i think my wife does too but she really hates the marketplace and not having apps.  And i'm not talking about angry birds or games i'm talking about our bank (has IOS or android) our thermostat the NEST (IOS or android)  and several other major corporation type apps.  Although for me paypal and etrade just added WP apps so that's good.  But the thing about WP i don't like is certain personalization things some of which are coming in WP8.  Also again with the apps they just don't utilize the features well, like weather for instance why isn't there a weather app that i can pin and have a live tile that updates based on my current location?  If there is let me know because i haven't found one, when i travel for work to someplace different every week i have to open the weather app and change my location within the app so the live tile reflects where i currently am.   When 7.5 came out they demoed i think it was a qunatas airways app that was awesome and utilized location services on the live tile and reminded you of your flights and if you weren't close enough to the airport when your flight was coming up it would warn you.  None of the other airline apps do this and delta's (that's who i fly) app quite frankly sucks big time, takes forever to load and crashes a lot, i can't do everything i could do through the website etc etc.  Skype is another one if WP8 can truely integrate skype with messaging and video/ voice chat that that would be a huge plus.  But i think my wife already made her mind up on android and we both heavily use google apps on the PC such as docs/drive gmail G+ etc. 

I guess i'll see what comes out as far as new android phones but if we were to get phones right now my wife would want the GS3 and i don't see any way to convince her on any of the other currently announced android phones.   Then for me it would probably be a toss up between the GS3 so we could share stuff between them or possibly the nokia 920.  The only concern i have with the nokia is if it crashes big time  i can't pull the battery and reboot. But i love what i saw from the camera and the wireless induction charging. 

As far as the SD goes i guess the need/want for that comes from my current phone only having 8gb and it's gotten to the point where i can't have any movies or music on it because with the apps i have installed i only have like 1gb free.  I would like to be able to have a decent size collection of music on there and a few movies. And that also leads me towards android because of support for FLAC and few more movie codecs while with WP i have to convert the media before putting on the phone so right now i have 2 copies of a lot of my movies 1 original full quality and 1 in a lower quality converted format that will play on the phone.

EDIT:  just realized that was my first post.  First post long time reader  On on hand i guess that's a good thing right ? after all these years i've always searched and found exactly what i needed on the forums.  Many thanks.


----------



## gagdude (Oct 23, 2012)

ericsting said:


> Correct i think the LG doesn't have either an SD or removable battery.  And yes the biggest draw back to WP that i see is the marketplace.  Although IMO with windows 8 supporting the same apps as WP8 i think that has potential to improve quickly but only time will tell.  the only reason i want the removable battery is because i've found it necessary to remove the battery in order to restart the phone (happened quite a few times) my wife wants it because she finds the battery to loose power after about 1 year or so and it can't last the whole day anymore so she would like to replace it at some point.  I guess the main thing is we stick to the 2 year contract cycle and my main concern was a getting a phone that would last the full 2 years.  given that the GS3 will already be almost a year old by the time we get it that would make it almost 3 years old by the time we get our next phones.  So the thought on my end was should we wait the extra few months to get the next GS.  Or get something else with a quad core so in 2 years our phones wont seem so old.
> 
> I got the blackjack second hand and had it for about 2.5 years, when i got it i signed up for unlimited data.  When i got married my wife got an iphone 3g and i added her to my plan but somehow worked out that i would still have unlimited data.  Unfortunately i lost my phone and had to get another fast but it was around 2 years after i added my wife so we were able to get the focuses on contract buy one get one for $100.  But i had to give up my unlimited data plan and get a 2gb plan.  I'm kicking myself to this day for that if i could go back i'd keep the unlimited data and buy a phone off contract and keep that unlimited data forever after but i digress.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The next Galaxy S actually probably won't be out till Summer 2013, that March rumor came up a month ago or so but was promptly squashed. However the Galaxy S3 has beastly specs, and despite it's dual core CPU should still perform well in day to day usage. The quad core thing is a bit overrated, mainly because the only difference you will notice is in heavy 3D games (of course, you also get a bragging factor).
I can't say much about my experience with WP, as a long time Android user I didn't explore much with what I could do with it, having a Focus was part of my quest to try out every Mobile OS so people won't go "ZOMG u can't say this sux bcuz u never tried itz," although I don't think WP sucks, its a nice little OS, but the core of the smartphone is apps which is something it doesn't have much of. Since you said you use Google services, that does give a little more incentive to go Android thanks to deep Google integration.
If your biggest concern with the Nokia 920 is battery pulls, that is usually fixed with a key combo to simulate a battery pull. I never trusted those, but when I was fiddling with my mother's jailbroken 3GS, it froze on me. I freaked out but found by holding the home and power buttons it would reboot. Since it was frozen, I'm inclined to believe that the button combination was HARDWARE triggered, not software.
As for SD cards, I understand what you feel and if you continue to add movies, might as well get a phone with support for them. As with the Android vs. WP on playing movies, its your choice on if you want to go through the hassle of converting all the movies. 
(About your first post comment: Nice job man, we don't really get people whose first posts are thought out and detailed, lol )

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## csunny95 (Oct 23, 2012)

Any advice for the next phone?
I was thinking about s2 or galaxy nexus.

Galaxy nexus is a perfect one for me. But 16gb internal storage(without SD slot) is too small for me.

Therefore, s2 seems to be a better choice, but will this phone last long and open source? Or will just non-upgradable due to lack of drivers

Pls give me some advice


----------



## anakganteng123 (Oct 23, 2012)

note 2

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pablo7890 (Oct 23, 2012)

I currently have HTC Desire and probably the next smartphone will be HTC One X.


----------



## sam_2601 (Oct 23, 2012)

Time will tell which one but it will definitely stand out from the rest....Watch this space :good:


----------



## xxwhynotxx (Oct 23, 2012)

I just recently got a Lucid and love it! Recommened for anyone who needs a new idea for a phone that is cheap!


----------



## veekta (Oct 23, 2012)

using a s3 now after switching from iphone. had the chance to play with the iphone 5 but i really couldnt switch back after getting used to widgets on homescreens and better customization


----------



## chacharizard (Oct 24, 2012)

Motorola Razr M , the fullscrenn phone


----------



## rmkilc (Oct 24, 2012)

chacharizard said:


> Motorola Razr M , the fullscrenn phone

Click to collapse



Nooooo Motorola screws their customers! No more moto!

Sent from my Atrix using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Satyrös (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually I have An Lumia 900. For sure my next one will be a Lumia 920 :cyclops:


----------



## Norlam (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm currently thinking about selling my Optimus 2x and buy a Galaxy Nexus. No ICS update ...


----------



## ck32 (Oct 24, 2012)

For me it will be the "Note 2"


----------



## youpii (Oct 24, 2012)

Either a S3 or a cheap unbranded Chinese smartphone


----------



## josephnero (Oct 24, 2012)

I like Htc one x plus but hate s-on bullcrap

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## supreetsingh247 (Oct 24, 2012)

Most probably some Galaxy S"n"... or one of the Google Nexus phones....
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## frisco99 (Oct 24, 2012)

Note 2


----------



## god2many (Oct 24, 2012)

Currently I'm running a Droid X2, I was planning to upgrade to a Samsung S3 but was disappointed by how cheap and breakable it is. Havent seen many good droids lately... sorta been looking at the new iPhone 5... can anyone recommend a good phone?


----------



## Vertron (Oct 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4 or Nexus 5


----------



## rasa92re (Oct 25, 2012)

I am a fan of large amounts of Ram.  I finally have phones with 2 gigs of RAM to choose from but I'd like my next phone to be a Nexus with a removable battery as well. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oupavoc (Oct 25, 2012)

Most likely a Nokia 920 to play around with.  

Moto razr hd looks good but with a motos locked bootloaders no thanks.


----------



## arkpark (Oct 25, 2012)

I just want a Note. I feel like I'm not setting my sights high enough,..


----------



## fludox (Oct 25, 2012)

Probably the upcoming Nexus phone by LG. Will see how the reviews go...


----------



## deaddrg (Oct 25, 2012)

galaxy note2 or s3
i own a galaxy note now


----------



## rupeshwar (Oct 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## frftr (Oct 25, 2012)

SGS3


----------



## theoppositeman (Oct 25, 2012)

*HTC maniac..*

i'll wait for htc newest,,whatever it'll be..:laugh:


----------



## LeDocteur (Oct 25, 2012)

*S?*

I'm enjoying my Galaxy S3 very much,  maybe I'll be getting the S5 when my two year contract ends.  Or perhaps another Android phone that is largely supported by Google. (NexusXXX)


----------



## fka (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to wait for the first phones powered by the omap5 soc. First it has an interesting architecture and second do I like the policy of TI

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Morngkilr (Oct 25, 2012)

I currently have a SGS2 And been VERY pleased with the ease of swapping roms and modding it, wich is a very important factor for mesince i cant STAND having a "boring" phone... you know the "just like everyone else" type. So with that being said, im still very undecided as to what will be my next phone. Maby galaxy s4 if its less flimsy than the S3... otherwise probly one of the Nexus Series...

Sent from my GT-I9100M using xda app-developers app


----------



## 3711samsung (Oct 25, 2012)

Id hafta go with the Samsung Galaxy S III forsure. But can't decide weather or not to get the mini..

Sent from my SCH-I405 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Notorio (Oct 25, 2012)

HTC One X+. Considering I only paid 1 cent (literally, it was on sale on Amazon) I won't have a problem upgrading unless the retail is ridiculous...


----------



## Georgfoc (Oct 25, 2012)

I am thinking about an Nexus 4 or Nokia 920


----------



## clyphox (Oct 25, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> I bit the bullet and ordered an iPhone 5.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus

Click to collapse



Nope, the bullet bit you :what:


----------



## dfreake (Oct 26, 2012)

if i dont die for the next 2 or 3 years i get the next nexus

nyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyanyan


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 26, 2012)

Im thinking HTC one X+ or Nexus 4

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## klin1344 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nexus 4, if it has a 16gb version.  If its only 8gb, then I'm sticking to my s3 for now.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Android1993 (Oct 26, 2012)

The next Nexus, regardless of its flaws.


----------



## mclovin221 (Oct 26, 2012)

My next work phone will be the 920, i have no say in that one


----------



## MansBored (Oct 26, 2012)

My beloved Desire Z is still going strong - however if it were to break tomorrow (not tempting fate, touching wood) then it would have to be the SIII.


----------



## bazeta05 (Oct 26, 2012)

galaxy s5 coz my lucky number is 5...hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

Galaxy note 3 or new nexus other than the upcoming one. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## leanhua (Oct 26, 2012)

perhaps i would choose the microsoft system
kr

or
non smart phones

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## QuentinDev (Oct 26, 2012)

htc one x+ , maybe, first i picked the xperia s, it has beautiful UI&shape ,i dont like the htc sense which has big calendar,but sony turns out to be too slow upgrading to JB , while htc acts pretty quick


----------



## Poecifer (Oct 26, 2012)

mclovin221 said:


> My next work phone will be the 920, i have no say in that one

Click to collapse



Lucky! I want to try both the 920 and the HTC One X+ but I do believe I'll only be getting one more toy this holiday season.


----------



## juanferrero (Oct 26, 2012)

HTC Two X??


----------



## haitaoh (Oct 27, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## g680423 (Oct 27, 2012)

waitng for the new iphone 5


----------



## jayank (Oct 27, 2012)

Galaxy s4

Sent from my ST25a using xda app-developers app


----------



## Beastify (Oct 27, 2012)

*iPhone*

Maybe the next iPhone


----------



## sentimancho (Oct 27, 2012)

my dream phone is xperia S but i had bad experience with the x10 in the past . so i want to find a good alternative. i dont want one of the soooo big screen phone manufacturers release those day.
Any help or list of xperia s competitor please.
thanx:good:


----------



## PolishVodka (Oct 27, 2012)

Galaxy S3


----------



## Hagow (Oct 27, 2012)

Having a hard time deciding between new Nexus or Note 2. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 27, 2012)

sentimancho said:


> my dream phone is xperia S but i had bad experience with the x10 in the past . so i want to find a good alternative. i dont want one of the soooo big screen phone manufacturers release those day.
> Any help or list of xperia s competitor please.
> thanx:good:

Click to collapse



Notte sure if you want windows phone but there is the 8x which has an HD display slcd2 in 4.3inch.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## falconoble (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm waiting on reviews to come out as well as a chance to handle it myself, but I'm leaning towards the Nexus 4.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Mikros (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe the next nexus or the next galaxy s... Depends on my pocket at the near future!


----------



## b4b4.4l1 (Oct 27, 2012)

Greeting from new member here  

I'm a Nokia user and really want a Nokia 808 Pureview so bad XD

2nd option is Motorola RAZR HD MAXX for its massive battery


----------



## sgspluss (Oct 27, 2012)

I think i will buy the comming Samsung Galaxy s3 mini the "normal" s3 are to big on my mind...
Hope thats a good smartphone if its not then i will buy a nexus phone (witch i dont now yet)

regards


----------



## PolishVodka (Oct 27, 2012)

Nokia Lumia on Android?


----------



## Kiboe (Oct 27, 2012)

just upgraded to a galaxy nexus....no plans to move on just yet.

might check out the LG Nexus 4

really really really digging that phones are being released on multiple carriers now, ending the fragmentation and i think in a few years carriers will be nothing more than a tiny sim card in your phone.

i know with GSM carriers like Viaerro around here, and ATT, you can pick up an unlocked phone from the manufacturer, and pop a sim card in, and you are good to do,  how long before LTE/GSM phones can do the same?

the way verzon works, the sim card only works on their phones, which is a bummer because i thought the sim card meant you can use ANY PHONE on ANY CARRIER


----------



## dxman191 (Oct 27, 2012)

IDK


----------



## jllbenson (Oct 27, 2012)

where do i find out what is going to be the newest phones come about june of next year?


----------



## Kiboe (Oct 27, 2012)

jllbenson said:


> where do i find out what is going to be the newest phones come about june of next year?

Click to collapse



some sites leak the road maps, we won't know about 2013 phones until probably december though

we are still in Q4 2012...so. yeah


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 27, 2012)

Going by past releases we can assume we will see a Samsung Galaxy S4, successor to the HTC One X, new Sony phones, and such. Next year will be big for 1080p screens. All reportedly well Samsung, HTC and Sony to make use of 5" screens, we will find out at either CES or MWC. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soldier-2Point0 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nexus 4 if it really has 16 GB internal memory 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## digitalfiz (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm definitely sticking to the nexus line. I love my Nexus S 4G, my Galaxy Nexus, my Nexus 7 and I eagerly await the LG Nexus 4 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Nethojs29 (Oct 28, 2012)

After this time that I got a Samsung love, maybe I'll get s3, now that I know and use root, roms, etc. I don't know if go back to Sony buying the xperia S, all depends the scene of root and roms on each phone

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evie12604 (Oct 28, 2012)

Definitely the lg nexus 4 for me. currently got an s3 but getting the nexus as soon as released

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blott (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC One X5 or possibly Droid Incredible X, 5 inch screens all the way!!


----------



## ares. (Oct 28, 2012)

My Sony Xperia S is ok
But if I wanna change, I guess I will buy Sony phone
I love Sony Screen


----------



## Cyber-14 (Oct 28, 2012)

I think a GS3, something else with Android ICS is oke.:good:


----------



## buma82 (Oct 28, 2012)

*closure eckoweek*

for me, i'll stay with the note series by samsung. although i was disappointed with the pen tile matrix screen of the first one, i bought the successor and it really improved. but the most wondrous improvement is the bigger battery. even if other phones have smaller screens, they will not likely reach the operating hours of the note II. so having a bigger screen und far more battery life than smaller phones? for me a key buying argument.


----------



## stelakis88 (Oct 28, 2012)

Not really sure but definitelly a Samsung,probably Galaxy S3. Best phone on the market right now in my opinion.


----------



## Matt2k9 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would like the Samsung Galaxy SIII but too expansive for the moment.


----------



## Hairum (Oct 28, 2012)

While I'm currently using the Samsung Epic 4G Touch, I'm quite interested in the upcoming Google Nexus smartphone.


----------



## aimango (Oct 29, 2012)

I dont plan to get a new smartphone til next fall, but out of the current candidates, the HTC One X is probably it. Fell in love with it when I demo'd it at a Best Buy.


----------



## nightlimits (Oct 29, 2012)

For me,  I own an LG Nitro, P930. It has been the best phone I have owned and I'm fine waiting until something extremely worth it comes out. Upgrading or switching will take a lot of persuasion before I would succum to the pressure of needing a better device.


----------



## boodies (Oct 29, 2012)

Note 2


----------



## Dr_Nacho (Oct 29, 2012)

Possibly the next iPhone. Errrm wait, there have been miniscule differences in the past. I'll pass. 
Gnote 2!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 AM ----------




aimango said:


> I dont plan to get a new smartphone til next fall, but out of the current candidates, the HTC One X is probably it. Fell in love with it when I demo'd it at a Best Buy.

Click to collapse



I'd just wait a lil longer for the x+

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pepe86 (Oct 29, 2012)

Either the new nexus or the next galaxy s

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipkaros (Oct 29, 2012)

Nexus 4 or Padfone 2, I'm due to get a new phone in a month or two anyway.


----------



## ravinder2lf (Oct 29, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S Advance*

All rounder for me


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Oct 29, 2012)

It would be Samsung Galaxy S III

Sent from my ST27i using xda premium


----------



## Remy D. Marquis (Oct 29, 2012)

No idea  
I seriously need to know what to get.
I was waiting for the google event but it got cancelled now I'm kinda stuck. 
anyway my choice would be either LG Optimus G, LG Nexus 4 or "a monster" windows phone 8 
too bad all my choices were depending on Oct 29 events  yet one is cancelled now *sigh* shame on google ...... they should do it fighting the hurricane


----------



## lokenok (Oct 29, 2012)

ugh now i want a nexus


----------



## seoknecht (Oct 29, 2012)

My next Smartphone maybe a xiaomi (actually the 'Mi2' looks very attractive), when i can get one here in germany without importing it from china.


----------



## Matt2k9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe The  xperia arc s for me


----------



## winsonlam (Oct 29, 2012)

a new nexus phone maybe

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using xda app-developers app


----------



## h7esyval (Oct 29, 2012)

The new Lumia 920 is a strong candidate but I still haven't seen on in person. I have a nagging doubt that they are overusing the Lumia 800/N9 -design language instead of creating something new. It looks bit iffy in photos which really would be a shame as the specs and features are finally on par with rivals.


----------



## YoMaMa7467 (Oct 29, 2012)

Remy D. Marquis said:


> No idea
> I seriously need to know what to get.
> I was waiting for the google event but it got cancelled now I'm kinda stuck.
> anyway my choice would be either LG Optimus G, LG Nexus 4 or "a monster" windows phone 8
> too bad all my choices were depending on Oct 29 events  yet one is cancelled now *sigh* shame on google ...... they should do it fighting the hurricane

Click to collapse



Ditto, i dropped my neus and cracked the screen. its not even worth replacing the screen so im on the hunt for a new phone most likely the lg nexus.


----------



## Deeco7 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Nexus 4*. Say no more.


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 29, 2012)

Was considering a Nokia 920 but now that the Nexus 4 at that price point it's unbeatable for the specs on board. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MizuhoChan (Oct 29, 2012)

It's hard to say.  I was looking at the S3, now that I've got a bit of money, but I do like the look of this Nexus 4.  I'm just not sure which one would be better.

I mainly want it to be able to handle 10-bit video and I don't think the S3 can do it full speed yet...


----------



## MiKe7774 (Oct 29, 2012)

HTC X8 Windows 8 Phone =)
and
Sony Xperia Nexus 5 (as soon as it's available)


----------



## tsamoc (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi, Right now I have a Huawei U8836d. the next will be Xperia T.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Oct 29, 2012)

I love my Nexus 7 so much that I've converted to the Nexus side. I'd love a GNex or the Nexus 4. Ah, but alas, I'm too poor to afford one on PAYG, and I'm not going on contract! 

Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 7 with XDA Premium!


----------



## klin1344 (Oct 30, 2012)

Now that the nexus 4 us released, I will definitely be getting that as my next phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akshay999 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thinking about Note 2


----------



## vukia (Oct 30, 2012)

FRFGH said:


> Motorola Droid RAZR HD

Click to collapse



Wait for HTC buttonfly J!!!!


----------



## undercover (Oct 30, 2012)

vukia said:


> Wait for HTC buttonfly J!!!!

Click to collapse



Will be waiting for a long time.... Don't think htc has announced BUTTONFLY yet. 

Good manners cost nothing.


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 30, 2012)

vukia said:


> Wait for HTC buttonfly J!!!!

Click to collapse



Buttonfly, the most epic thing I heard so far lol...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## r2d2-andras (Oct 30, 2012)

Now I've Huawei u8655 and next will be Huawei Ascend D Quad XL.

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én U8655-1-ről


----------



## Nexus 4 (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess is quite obbious :laugh:
Nexus 4!


----------



## salmanshah (Oct 30, 2012)

Of course LUMIA 920. 
Right now using LUMIA 800


----------



## Thomas vdb (Oct 30, 2012)

Or xperia u 

Or nexus 4 

Or galaxy nexus 

XD


----------



## Syxoed (Oct 30, 2012)

Moto Razr FKYEAH!


----------



## Kreaz (Oct 30, 2012)

Not sure if Samsung Galaxy S3, or Note 2, OR Nexus 4...

XDA+RemICS 5.1 by kkrraazzyy


----------



## xdtiiz (Oct 30, 2012)

Xperia T

Sent from my X10i


----------



## dasari.prakash (Oct 30, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S IV....


----------



## edwaldo (Oct 30, 2012)

*My next smart phone*

I would like to go for galaxy note 2 because has so many features, more especially the air view and stylus


----------



## niedi_74 (Oct 30, 2012)

next time i will try nexus

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruce16878 (Oct 30, 2012)

Will consider Anything except samsung.

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## edwaldo (Oct 30, 2012)

anakganteng123 said:


> note 2
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Okizhaa (Oct 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310

Envoyé depuis mon LG-P700 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 30, 2012)

More galaxy s3s! Until they have an s4

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## gagdude (Oct 30, 2012)

Android_Monsters said:


> More galaxy s3s! Until they have an s4
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You mean... you will buy MULTIPLE S3s???? 
Still cheaper than an iPhone

Sent from my Droid using xda premium


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 30, 2012)

Indeed. Loaded up with the latest cm10 and a few kernel tweaks you can sell them for double the price

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## dvontae79 (Oct 30, 2012)

my next phone either gone be a note 2,htc butterfly,or gs3 all seem like great phones


----------



## klammjos (Oct 30, 2012)

hopefully galaxy note 2


----------



## BBEG (Oct 31, 2012)

Pending this group buy, the Meizu MX quad core. If it does fall through, I'll hang tight until the MX2 comes out January 1. The unlocked version should be out the same time or shortly after. I can go a month on a cheapy until then.


Sent from my Amazing Lint Roller using static electricity.


----------



## rob.power (Oct 31, 2012)

Seems like Nexus 4 changed my mind.. wanna give it a try!


----------



## athealan (Oct 31, 2012)

Today its the Galaxy Note 2 Tomorrow who knows.


----------



## 4I-I (Oct 31, 2012)

Xiami mi-2 maybe? Or nexus 4...


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nex 4 or S3

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bosiydid (Oct 31, 2012)

Will US carriers be getting the Nex4 (Sprint/Verizon)...?


----------



## myawan (Oct 31, 2012)

Nex 4, what else?


----------



## BrunoSnickers (Oct 31, 2012)

Nexus 4 - but there are 2 things, i don't like
*can't change the battery
*no micro-sd slot 

what's next? no micro-usb port?


----------



## bosiydid (Oct 31, 2012)

Will there be any more Nexus 4 phones...seems like the rumor mill of multiple manf. has died down a bit.


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 31, 2012)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> Nex 4 or S3
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



And do you even think about it, the n4 it's way better in terms of GPU , CPU , support and material for 200 less bucks...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## pak-stars (Oct 31, 2012)

G1

Cyanogized HTC 1X


----------



## CB620 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nexus 4

Sent from my M030


----------



## mesasone (Oct 31, 2012)

bosiydid said:


> Will there be any more Nexus 4 phones...seems like the rumor mill of multiple manf. has died down a bit.

Click to collapse




The rumor was multiple Nexus devices from multiple manufactures.  The number that floated around out there was 5, but I don't think that was ever substantiated.

Google has launched 4 new Nexus devices from four different manufactures.  We have the Nexus 4 from LG, the Nexus 7 from ASUS, the Nexus 10 from Samsung and of course the Nexus Q from Google themselves (which they have already quietly discontinued already?).

There's really not much room in the line up for any more devices.  Google has finally released a high end Nexus phone with the Nexus 4.  You could argue that there is room in the line up for a smaller, cheaper, more mainstream device but frankly with the N4 starting at $299, I have a tough time imaging them being able to produce another phone for much cheaper.

Anyway, I was kind of hoping to get ahold of the Xiomi Mi2 when it became available, but with the Nexus 4 coming in at 299/349 and being a fully supported Nexus/pure android experience device, I'm definitely looking at the N4 instead.  It has the specs I want (S4 Pro, 2GB RAM, killer screen), with the features I want (Stock android!!! Also, inductive charging, a nice dock, wireless display mirroring) at a price that just can't be beat.  I just hope that LG makes good on their end and builds a quality device.  Google has "done good" with Nexus 4 IMHO.

THIS is the phone I wanted the Galaxy Nexus (and, to some extent, the HTC One X) to be.


----------



## Weeboab (Oct 31, 2012)

Galaxy S3 or the note 2 for me 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## galaxys (Nov 1, 2012)

The Nexus 4 has my attention for now..


----------



## Omyn (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel about the Nexus 4. I have a bad taste in my mouth about LG smartphones. I really like my Galaxy Note but I'm considering trading it for a HTC One X.


----------



## ghao (Nov 1, 2012)

Idont know.... 

Sent from my ZTE N881E using xda premium


----------



## gtirsmiley (Nov 1, 2012)

Note 2 !


----------



## insiemes (Nov 1, 2012)

Huawei Ascend G300 

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dkmali (Nov 1, 2012)

I9300

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## glynnad (Nov 1, 2012)

My first thought is the Galaxy S3 but I feel that if I can only hold out for another month or two something else will come out cooler


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 1, 2012)

if u want cheap plastic go with the s3..im holding out for the new htc x+

Cyanogized HTC 1X


----------



## TheKarliz (Nov 1, 2012)

Probably LG nexus 4 or Samsung galaxy nexus


----------



## SuperBonk (Nov 1, 2012)

holding on to my sgs2 til the sgs4 comes out


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 3, 2012)

Galaxy Note II. I have the Samsung galaxy s 3 right now.


----------



## eolithix (Nov 3, 2012)

definetly galaxy s3 mini ! i find it out to be the best performance/price right now.


----------



## adamski123 (Nov 3, 2012)

eolithix said:


> definetly galaxy s3 mini ! i find it out to be the best performance/price right now.

Click to collapse



U think that has better performance and pricing when compared to the nexus 4? :0 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## pak-stars (Nov 3, 2012)

htc one x

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanjittoor530 (Nov 3, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i think the note 2 is better because it has 4 cores.


----------



## DrewCaptivate (Nov 3, 2012)

i would like the note 1 or 2 but isnt that strictly for att still....but 4 cores....nice


----------



## zyj1023003926 (Nov 3, 2012)

nexus4

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nico39 (Nov 3, 2012)

Snote II or next Galaxy S4 maybe.


----------



## D4rkShadow (Nov 3, 2012)

S4 probably


----------



## l30ns (Nov 3, 2012)

I will use my sgs3 but the housing might be improved. My next one should be more sturdy than the plastic sgs3


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 3, 2012)

HTC one x


----------



## Andereitor (Nov 3, 2012)

I'll buy the LG nexus 4 as soon as possible! But I have to buy a case to too... the glass back is easy to break.. :/
Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ATdevelopers (Nov 3, 2012)

I am currently rocking an international HTC One X (quad core godness!!!). But for my next phone, I will make sure it has quadcore + LTE.


----------



## davevanoerle (Nov 3, 2012)

Probably a Samsung Galaxy SIII, It's awesome


----------



## Fixxxer_K12 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'd really like a Nexus 4


----------



## yunolawliet (Nov 4, 2012)

galaxy s3 for the win


----------



## G.Galante (Nov 4, 2012)

Galaxy Nexus, it's a really nice google phone and now it isn't expensive 
Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## aldyu (Nov 4, 2012)

Nexus 4!

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## payer (Nov 4, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy Ace 2 with Stock ROM lite by aeM*

Since two days I have a Samsung Ace 2. I like it because it's not too big. Maybe it will become an update to ICS or JB. For now it works very good with the rooted Stock ROM Lite by aeM :good:


----------



## cyanogendroid (Nov 4, 2012)

Nexus 4 B*****S! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Erichsource (Nov 4, 2012)

Getting the Nexus 4 for sure. Same specs as the Optimus G for less than half the price.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah getting the new Nexus for Christmas hopefully 

I bought the xda app. Problem?


----------



## sk8er431 (Nov 4, 2012)

i will probably be rooting for galaxy s3.


----------



## jaycomma (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm getting a Galaxy S3 this July. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## oopled (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm testing a one x+ at the moment, great phone. But I cant keep it 
So I'll probable spring for a Nexus 4, seems great value for what it is


----------



## adamski123 (Nov 4, 2012)

Ordering a Nexus 4 as soon as its available next week  

---------------------------------

sent from either my one x or nexus 7. If anybody is selling or trading a note 2 then pm me


----------



## AaronBronander (Nov 5, 2012)

I was hoping for a 5 inch phablet Nexus. If one doesn't surface before July I'll get a Note II


----------



## epicking28 (Nov 5, 2012)

*staying with the best!*



AaronBronander said:


> I was hoping for a 5 inch phablet Nexus. If one doesn't surface before July I'll get a Note II

Click to collapse



Galaxy s2 e4gt has been the  best,so im about to get an sgs3 then hack it up lol

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




Toss3 said:


> Probably the Galaxy S3. Hopefully we'll see an updated Note later in the year.

Click to collapse



definitely agree with galaxy s3


----------



## rbruno66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Have an S3 running CM10.  Debating if Nexus 4 is worth it.  I'm already on T-Mobile.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shimp208 (Nov 5, 2012)

rbruno66 said:


> Have an S3 running CM10.  Debating if Nexus 4 is worth it.  I'm already on T-Mobile.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



While the Nexus 4 looks great the S3 is still an amazing phone and should handle anythingthing you can think to throw at it. In reality you wouldn't notice any really significant performance increase over the S3, unless your looking for the pure Google nexus developer experience I'd stick with your S3.  If you do decide to pick up the Nexus 4, I'd recommended making sure you get it unlocked, rather then saving $100-$150 and being forced into a 2 year cotract with T-mobile.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## rossana31 (Nov 5, 2012)

*a iPhone 4S in White or a Samsung Galaxy S3*

I am considering a iPhone 4S in White or a Samsung Galaxy S3. I'm not entirely sure yet, I'm gonna compare their battery life.

The battery life is really important to me. My general usage is I'm always gliding through on the Internet, watching videos on YouTube, and playing a few games on my iPhone 4.


----------



## rbruno66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree.  I would buy directly from Google.  From what I'm reading the hardware on the S3 is close if not better than the Nexus 4.  I will probably just stay with the S3 especially since I have JB on it via CM.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jjshinobi (Nov 5, 2012)

PlayStation Certified Nexus 5 (4.7"-5") mobile device. 

2GB RAM.
Quad Core. 
miniHDMI out. 
Removable battery. 
MicroSD slot. 

I can live without the microSD but not a removable battery. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sassarolo (Nov 5, 2012)

I was thinking to buy a Nexus 4 if it costs 299€
Unfortunately i live in italy... >_>


----------



## Feniks46 (Nov 5, 2012)

I think my next smartphone is Nexus 4!


----------



## xxxo (Nov 5, 2012)

i just think members should not put past phones in signature,getting lot of false results searching on internet,i dont care how many phones they had


----------



## celular34 (Nov 5, 2012)

*Sure*

Galaxy nexus 4

Thanks


----------



## hansov (Nov 5, 2012)

Galaxy s3  

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragonslayer8724 (Nov 5, 2012)

Galaxy S III or Galaxy Note II

Sent From My Paranoid Evo 3D Using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll wait for a (hopefully coming) android phone with qwerty keyboard (like the one i am using now)
But it seems as if alle the new qwerty phones go to america only -.-

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## Hayzsky (Nov 5, 2012)

galaxy 2 or 3?


----------



## shimp208 (Nov 5, 2012)

rossana31 said:


> I am considering a iPhone 4S in White or a Samsung Galaxy S3. I'm not entirely sure yet, I'm gonna compare their battery life.
> 
> The battery life is really important to me. My general usage is I'm always gliding through on the Internet, watching videos on YouTube, and playing a few games on my iPhone 4.

Click to collapse



For the usage scenario you described I'd go with the Samsung Galaxy S3 it offers around 9:15 hours of continuous video playback, compared to the iPhone 4S which gets around 8:00 hours of continuous playback.  If your going back and fourth between a bunch of tasks like video, internet, and games the Galaxy S3's bigger battery will give you an advantage over the iPhone 4S.  That being said you could also tweak the Galaxy S3 with ROM's, kernels, etc., as well as buying a third party extended battery to gain even more battery life.


----------



## docandy (Nov 6, 2012)

I'd go with the galaxy s3 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## in.Dream (Nov 6, 2012)

May be nexus 4 or nexus 7 with 3g


----------



## ZoidRyan (Nov 6, 2012)

The newest nexus in 2 years

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ilie321 (Nov 6, 2012)

hmm htc x one seams to be good or samsung s3 if will be smaller


----------



## devilhunter47 (Nov 6, 2012)

Htc One X+

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## lorenzzzzz (Nov 6, 2012)

HTC One X+.


----------



## dkmali (Nov 6, 2012)

HTC One x

Sent from my Android Smartphone


----------



## KaosStorm (Nov 6, 2012)

LG L7, Xperia Sola or Xperia Neo L.  I'm really low on my tech budget right now, but I cannot stand this Galaxy 5 anymore. >_>


----------



## anfiann (Nov 6, 2012)

Personally I probably would have gone to the Galaxy SIII since motorola dropped the Atrix4G from ICS. But fortunately due to the length of time it took for them to release ICS (they originally told us they would update this phone) I got impatient after a year or so and I rooted then tried epinters CyanogenMod. I am really happy with his JB ROM and have no plans to get a new phone as long as developments continues here. Hopefully I can skip a few more generations of hardware without forking out cash every time. 

On the long haul I will be keeping my eye on the vendors who repeatedly show they have a good record of updating their phones (as hardware permits). That has become the key decision maker for me going forward since I was burned by moto. I doubt I will ever go back to moto unless they seriously get their act together and start supporting the hardware they fling out every few months. Very poor sales model for customer loyalty. 

Admittedly I have to concede the Apple has their priorities straight in this regard. They do have a great system of updating their older devices even if it is just security updates when the hardware cannot take a newer OS. I just want to find a comparable android based company that behaves like that.


----------



## eddydc1 (Nov 6, 2012)

G.Galante said:


> Galaxy Nexus, it's a really nice google phone and now it isn't expensive
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



im gonna buy it too


----------



## dagothe9 (Nov 6, 2012)

atm i can't afford a new phone but i think it will probably be an xperia or a samsung middle level or top if i can find an offer!


----------



## Soldier 2.0 (Nov 7, 2012)

Probably N4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kiloman2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Galaxy Note 2 fo sho


----------



## irfanlai (Nov 7, 2012)

LG Nexus 4


----------



## jordi_athor (Nov 7, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 7, 2012)

galaxy s4? :silly:


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 7, 2012)

For the next years none, but then maybe the Nexus 4 if it gets cheaper xD - I know it is already sheap, but I do not invest in phones ^^


----------



## aeromouse (Nov 7, 2012)

My next phone - sgh-i747 (also s3)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fitz3012 (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll get the next Nexus, if made by htc or samsung


----------



## gagdude (Nov 7, 2012)

fitz3012 said:


> I'll get the next Nexus, if made by htc or samsung

Click to collapse



This is funny because Samsung uses plastic and amoled while LG uses gorilla glass 2 and IPS

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## edinchez (Nov 7, 2012)

Hoping to get an Xperia S.


----------



## phantomaxo (Nov 7, 2012)

I think nexus 4.. we'll see what come out by january/february.. i'm undecided because the new nexus was built by LG. (After LG 3D i was dissappointed)


Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## elsapao (Nov 8, 2012)

*nxt smartphone*

I want S3 :laugh:


----------



## SPIDER-7 (Nov 8, 2012)

LUMIA 920


----------



## cartmenicus (Nov 8, 2012)

Wouldl iek to get xperia v when its available..


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 8, 2012)

Nokia Lumia 920 .


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 8, 2012)

gagdude said:


> This is funny because Samsung uses plastic and amoled while LG uses gorilla glass 2 and IPS
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah. Samsung makes total junk. I was happy to see LG instead. IPS LCD is the best screen you can get. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## BlueVIP (Nov 8, 2012)

Nexus 4

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## daruda (Nov 8, 2012)

i think htc one S


----------



## chidori602 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hopefully i get the Nexus 4, or the GS3, or the Note 2. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using xda premium


----------



## st3pup (Nov 8, 2012)

I want a Note 2 next or S3


----------



## Deleted member 4914386 (Nov 8, 2012)

.


----------



## aernstar (Nov 9, 2012)

*Next phone.*

I really, really am interested in the HTC One VX. I cant seem to switch to the samsung line yet.


----------



## userofandroid (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine is either S3 or S4(??).. Nexus or Lenovo Phablet - heard they are awesome...


----------



## xjarl (Nov 9, 2012)

Huawei Honor 2 2GB RAM version

Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app


----------



## jorgDROID (Nov 9, 2012)

For me the Nexus 4....


----------



## eddydc1 (Nov 9, 2012)

xjarl said:


> Huawei Honor 2 2GB RAM version
> 
> Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app

Click to collapse



and QUAD core


----------



## grish (Nov 9, 2012)

I consider getting the Nexus 4 around Christmas, I hope for the price to go down.


----------



## sgt.makaveli (Nov 9, 2012)

I have s3... and my next phone will be s4 obviously

LoL


----------



## geqo (Nov 9, 2012)

My HTC One X order is currently being processed. Should get it next week sometime. And I'm upgrading from my current HTC Desire, so it should be quite the change!!

Sent from my A500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MasterDBA (Nov 9, 2012)

Almost ordered the GNote II, but now that the HTC Droid DNA is possibly coming, I'll probably get that.


----------



## Dannar (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in that tricky Verizon position with my thunderbolt. I have unlimited data, and upgrading kills it. This might be ok, as I have lots of wifi access and I'm not usually tethering or streaming music/videos -- at least not off wifi.

See, I'm trying to put together a reasonable upgrade protocol. Unlike the iCrap, the Androids loose their value quickly. This may change, at least with samsung galaxy products, as time goes on. I've had my co workers (read: tech illeterate middle aged women) prattle on about "the galaxy." Soon I imagine it'll outpace iPhones in the minds of yor average joe consumer.

I'd like to wait until a good phone is free with contract, but I suppose such a phone would begin to grate on me before the first year's over. Even a brand new phone purhased for $250 becomes junk before the end of contract.

Is it wisdom then, to go with an older model free with contract?

Duely blundered from my thunderdolt.


----------



## AbleAmazing (Nov 9, 2012)

Just locked in a pre-order for a Nokia Lumia 920. And I've ordered a Surface RT. Betting big on Microsoft's Windows 8 ecosystem. I love Windows 8 and Xbox Music. So, hopefully it's money spent wisely. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aromano91 (Nov 9, 2012)

s3 or s4 in 2013


----------



## EduardoPeniche (Nov 10, 2012)

nexus 4 or HTC sensation, hope i had the money


----------



## Whowahn (Nov 10, 2012)

dragonslayer8724 said:


> Galaxy S III or Galaxy Note II
> 
> Sent From My Paranoid Evo 3D Using TapaTalk 2

Click to collapse



Get the note II  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FreexZx (Nov 10, 2012)

htc one x+ or nexus 4


----------



## donhashem.dh (Nov 10, 2012)

What's the price I'd the one x+ ???


----------



## vrilandrov (Nov 10, 2012)

I still don't have the money yet. But if I am given the chance, the next smartphone I'll buy would be Galaxy S3


----------



## flint6 (Nov 10, 2012)

S3 or evo lte

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Conceptunlimited (Nov 10, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




I recently got a GT I9300 .... yippppeeeee


----------



## sunilj75 (Nov 10, 2012)

Note2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jlin5647 (Nov 10, 2012)

nexus4!!


----------



## imaix (Nov 10, 2012)

HTC Desire X or SGS 2


----------



## domineus (Nov 11, 2012)

the htc butterfly J (or whatever it is going to be called in america)

If vzw has it as a world phone and unlocked for 3g in America...I'm sold...literally like take my money


----------



## akn0ledge (Nov 11, 2012)

galaxy note


----------



## feteru (Nov 11, 2012)

The nexus phone after the next one, happy with my gsIII for a while

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xdas3tester (Nov 11, 2012)

Probably Note 2 since its like a brother for our s3. It has the improved features for our S III. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jeiku (Nov 11, 2012)

Definitely going with either the LG Spectrum 2 or the Nexus 4 from Google.


----------



## kushagrakasbi (Nov 11, 2012)

*Hey!!!*

i am gonna buy Galaxy Nexus 4 or HTC one X


----------



## hompsar (Nov 11, 2012)

Thinking the Nokia Lumia 810 actually. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## inbetweenaisles (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't mind the HTC J Butterfly. The specs are beastly!


----------



## hayabusa1300cc (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm already on it

.: Sent from my * Sprint Galaxy Note II * :.


----------



## BlushMaq (Nov 11, 2012)

may be NOTE 2


----------



## smx06 (Nov 11, 2012)

maybe nokia lumia


----------



## mooneyd2 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Next phone*

The Galaxy S3 looks awesome


----------



## xdashao (Nov 11, 2012)

note 2 will be my next target


----------



## emrelver (Nov 12, 2012)

Note 2 i think


----------



## neur0tek (Nov 12, 2012)

Most likely the S3 but it's a while away so I may change mind by then.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## liquidtoon (Nov 12, 2012)

*NEVER!!!*

Who needs a new device my s-off rezound gets new roms so often its like a new phone every week...:laugh:


----------



## zvyx (Nov 12, 2012)

SIII when it gets to <US$300 - so, a couple of years away I'm guessing


----------



## b3ll4my (Nov 12, 2012)

The next Nexus (5) or HTC Butterfly if I will can't wait.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 13, 2012)

The Nexus 4 tonight!


----------



## fco116 (Nov 13, 2012)

I like it the htc Inspire 3D, In Mexico they are late very much in the good equipments come, even the OneX does not come.

Sent from my HTC ONE V using xda app-developers app


----------



## electricsheepdreamer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm waiting for a phone with some new battery technology and 4.3'' screen. Until then, SGS2 will do just fine.


----------



## JefferyTeo (Nov 13, 2012)

nothing currently that really attracts me, no significant difference from last years phone.


----------



## soumik shah (Nov 13, 2012)

It will definately be an android phone. Might be S2 or an nexus phone 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## Darshan9 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully a HTC One X 

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## rabben74 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am not sure, yet. Had S3 since June, and wonder what will top it? If Samsung continue to develop the galaxy s series, Im sure my next phone will be samsung. It will for sure be android OS.


----------



## berk0s0das (Nov 13, 2012)

galaxy note 2


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Nov 13, 2012)

Just picked up my "next phone" - Droid RAZR Maxx HD.

Excited about the possibilities when I'm ready to upgrade again in the future... HTC already releasing a monster in the HTC DNA!  Call it my new "next phone" for now  Bahahaha!


----------



## ConfusingBoat (Nov 13, 2012)

Probably a DNA due to its awesomeness.


----------



## hoekzemaar (Nov 13, 2012)

I was looking to get the nexus 4 but just heard they won't be selling it in Holland. Guess I'll stick with my s3 till Samsung releases a full hd 5 inch monster


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 13, 2012)

Galaxy premier and the n 4 , and the reason is just lv changing from ROM to ROM
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoekzemaar (Nov 13, 2012)

smileyanz said:


> Galaxy premier and the n 4 , and the reason is just lv changing from ROM to ROM
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's kind of what got me addicted to my S3. I had the One X which had a superior screen but it was such a hassle to flash different ROMs


----------



## F-L-Y-E-R (Nov 13, 2012)

For sure NEXUS 4, it's x2 cheaper than s3 neaqrly the same


----------



## sf55 (Nov 13, 2012)

Second hand Galaxy S3, possibly only when the S4 is out


----------



## daron76 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Next Phone*

My next phone is going to be the Galaxy Nexus 4.


----------



## foxsake (Nov 14, 2012)

i wanna have S3 
but i dont have money yet so ill just settle on my sgp first


----------



## TheTofu (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll probably end up getting whatever the next Nexus phone is, I just got my Galaxy Exhibit 4G half a year ago so I'm planning to stick with it for a while. But if I had to choose now, I'd grab either an HTC One X or a Nexus 4, need some testing with both.


----------



## brett46373 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Next Phone*



Toss3 said:


> Probably the Galaxy S3. Hopefully we'll see an updated Note later in the year.

Click to collapse



Just started reviewing myself, and I will probably get the S3 depending on price.  I like the size of the  Have the HTC Inspire with Sabsa Prime 8.0. (ICS), and using 12.69a.60.29U_26.17.14.11_M  radio.    
And WIFI is working.  but the home page MENU is not. Wanted to post that this was a problem on that thread but was not allowed.  You have to make 10 posts.  I do understand that controls need to be put in place, but an arbitrary one like that.......got to wonder.   Put the 8.5 fix on and menu worked, wifi quit, so a go back to 8.0.


----------



## UrbanMan (Nov 14, 2012)

I like the Galaxy Nexus 4. I hope to be the next!


----------



## rahilkalim (Nov 14, 2012)

Just picked up the Note 2 for T-mobile. And loving it.  Only gripe is that development is slowly starting up now, whereas the international version is already in full scale.

Still want the Nexus 4. Probably going to get the for the Wife. She's due for an upgrade as she has the Nexus S.


----------



## winappleworld (Nov 14, 2012)

iPhone 5


----------



## GherkinSavorus (Nov 14, 2012)

Whatever Nexus comes out on Verizon in late 2013 (crossing my fingers and hoping there is one


----------



## nabilimran (Nov 14, 2012)

S3 or the Note 2. Couldn't decide yet 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## d02 (Nov 14, 2012)

probably a htc one x+ . altough lg o2x still works great so i`m in no rush to change it


----------



## taz1458 (Nov 14, 2012)

Buying the Galaxy Nexus off a guy on here Friday.

Sent from my Fascinate running AOKP JB M1
~~Proud member of the Us Navy since 08/15/06~~


----------



## Kuminauha (Nov 14, 2012)

I think it will be a Windows phone 8, probably nokia 920. But my SGS2 still runs good so might be some time untill I'll change my phone....


----------



## kac222 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think Galaxy S3 .


----------



## Thedoctor03 (Nov 14, 2012)

Im really happy with the phone I'm using now, but within the next couple years I'll probably get whatever Samsung is making or a Nexus


----------



## jaredsleboeuf (Nov 14, 2012)

I really wanted to get a Nexus 4, but with my current contract and my GNex only being a year old, I think my next phone will probably the iteration of the Nexus following the Nexus 4 - whatever that may be.


----------



## rmkilc (Nov 14, 2012)

Let's just say the Nexus 4 is ordered. 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm little confused between: *HTC One X+* *OR **HTC J **OR* *Nexus 4*


----------



## HDDE (Nov 15, 2012)

I really wanted to get a Nexus 4


----------



## klownkillah (Nov 15, 2012)

My next smartphone is definitely a Nexus 4.... Should be shipping today!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## alfanumerica (Nov 15, 2012)

Recently I've got an Xperia X10 Mini Pro and now the Xperia Mini Pro...I think I will buy an Xperia Sola for 'xmas


----------



## WannaB101 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hmm*

I think im probably going to pick up an S3 if i can find one over the Christmas season at a decent price!


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 15, 2012)

Gakaxy s4

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## poweredbymugen (Nov 16, 2012)

Hopefully I can  pick up a note II soon!


----------



## hsalps (Nov 16, 2012)

How about Nokia Lumia 920?


----------



## mvisions (Nov 16, 2012)

oh i thin similar


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 16, 2012)

Not an n4  and that's for sure coz to me that's not an upgrade to write home about., think me personly has to be the premier 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## groobie92140 (Nov 16, 2012)

galaxy s4


----------



## PembsPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Had an LG P500 Optimus one for the last 18 months and loved every minute of owning it, it has been a fantastic phone been dropped god knows how many time I even dropped it down the toilet 1 night in a drunken stuper 

Quite fancy the LG 3d but not really heard any great things about it, Samsung Galaxy s3 is on my radar but only for the right price......


----------



## Mushrooms McGee (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I currently have a hand-me-down Epic 4G which one of my older brothers used to own. In the time I've had it, I've rooted it and tried Cyanogenmod 7, 9, and Paranoid Android on it, the latter of which I'm currently running. I had an iPhone 3G before, but after using the Epic 4G for so long, I can say that I don't think I'll ever go back to the iPhone. Since the holiday season's coming around the corner, it's likely that I'll get a Galaxy Note II. I really like the big screen and how it's a mix between a phone and a tablet. That pen should come in handy for digital drawing. The camera also looks nice and the two gigs of RAM and 1.6 GHz quad-core processor sound great.


----------



## kverbr2 (Nov 17, 2012)

For me, possibly the iphone 5 lol.. My girlfriend got an HTC Desire and it's been nothing but sh*t since the beginning. My 3GS has been perfect since the day I got it  It makes me laugh because before using an iphone I had no desire to use anything apple but my mind was changed!


----------



## jo282 (Nov 17, 2012)

probably the Galaxy S3


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 17, 2012)

I finally decided and it will be the nexus 4 c: 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nickel Dime Bay (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm using it  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Starkiller93 (Nov 18, 2012)

I would love a note II


----------



## ryanshady (Nov 18, 2012)

either note 2 or HTC Droid DNA


----------



## Adriangbba6 (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe HTC Desire X or Sony Xperia P or LG Nexus 4 if samsung not update ace 2 to jellybean.. :thumbup:

Sent from my SGA II using jellycream 2.0 by messi


----------



## Czepek (Nov 18, 2012)

Note II or Sgs 3. Need to wait for changing contract ; )


----------



## aleranol (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe galaxy note 5 or equal other thing


----------



## kollyns (Nov 18, 2012)

My next smartphone: Galaxy S4. So‚ I need to wait...

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## quailstorm (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia 808 or N9.
I don't want android, it can't multitask with less than 2GB of RAM...


----------



## gagdude (Nov 18, 2012)

quailstorm said:


> Nokia 808 or N9.
> I don't want android, it can't multitask with less than 2GB of RAM...

Click to collapse



Wut. Android was able to multitask in the G1 with 192 MB of RAM

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 18, 2012)

He can't be serious...

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## greengiant1969 (Nov 18, 2012)

S3 I have an EVO 4g its time to upgrade. By the way check out Black Friday sales if you want one.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## giuseppe_g (Nov 18, 2012)

Nexus 4 or GalaxyS3


----------



## InsaneHien (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll probably wait for the next Nexus smartphone in 2013.


----------



## underyourbed (Nov 19, 2012)

InsaneHien said:


> I'll probably wait for the next Nexus smartphone in 2013.

Click to collapse



I have a huawei ascend p1 and there isn't much development for it. I might consider this too. Thanks for the idea.

sorry I'm a n00b 

Sent from my U9200 using xda premium


----------



## hungry81 (Nov 19, 2012)

my sister had a 3gs and had nothing but trouble with it. She ended up buying a s3 and thinks its great. 
My anecdote is better than yours and its true.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda premium


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 19, 2012)

kverbr2 said:


> For me, possibly the iphone 5 lol..

Click to collapse



It's a very nice phone. Even nicer than I expected.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## JustinBacle (Nov 19, 2012)

Nexus 4 or a Motorola smthng razr maxxxx .
I'm ont un a Harry coz Defy ils AWESOME.

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## actmon (Nov 19, 2012)

Note 2

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## stereo386 (Nov 19, 2012)

It'll definitely be Galaxy S3. There is a huge developer community here at xda so its perfect.

Sent from my: (Epic 4G Touch) running: (Universe 3.0 FI27) with: (JB-ish Extended Toggles) Courtesy of "Team Rejectz" Props!!!!


----------



## bdpyo (Nov 19, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> kverbr2 said:
> 
> 
> > For me, possibly the iphone 5 lol.. /QUOTE]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 19, 2012)

bdpyo said:


> MikeyMike01 said:
> 
> 
> > I got bored of mine about after 3 months of ownership, how are you doing with yours?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## chrispr. (Nov 19, 2012)

my next phone is the DOCOMO LG L-01E OPTIMUS G just bought it on ebay, have to wait a couple of weeks to get it:crying: hope I can root it right away and put it through its paces and see what this bad boy can do...


----------



## giuseppe_g (Nov 19, 2012)

Lumia 920 or Nexus 4


----------



## illb456 (Nov 19, 2012)

Note 2 December 1st!

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## frapopo (Nov 19, 2012)

just want to buy nexus 4, 
but some say there is battery drain on nexus 4.
i will wait until nexus 4 is completely developed and buy it:laugh:


----------



## HDDE (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S3


----------



## 11fcn (Nov 19, 2012)

Either the SGS3 or Nexus 4 or HTC One S, depending on the price..


----------



## soumik shah (Nov 19, 2012)

There are so many Roms and dev @xda for s2 and nexus series. I definately want any one of these. But anybody ready to loan me? 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## mcgoxel (Nov 19, 2012)

iphone 9


----------



## underyourbed (Nov 19, 2012)

This may not be The right section but can somebody tell me how to change the language in the buawei ascend p1 b508 kernal? And I live in canada, I'm using wind mobile and will there Bea any problems if I use that firm ware (I'm on b104 right now)? Would I have to unlock my phone's sim ? And.can somebody tell me how to do so? I don't know Chinese but I want jelly bean on my phone so is there like an English version of this rom? 
Or would I have to deal with Chinese text at the moment? But then again, is there a way to change the language? And if I cant do this then can anybody please tell me when the OTA will be released? Thanks so much for all the people who will spend a little time to help me. I tried looking in the search but I couldn't fund anything so I came here. It would be really nice if somebody helped me out as I'm a newb here. Thanks :thumbup:

Sent from my spaceship using telepathy


----------



## hanseartic (Nov 19, 2012)

*920*

It' gonna be a Lumia 920. Color does not matter


----------



## deviousdennis (Nov 19, 2012)

Certainly the Note 2 , perhaps Note 3 ( when its out  !! ).

Been using the note 1 for 6 months now, perfect smartphone !


----------



## Pluto (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a One X now, and HTC's been pretty much falling from my eyes. My next smartphone is either a Nexus or a Sony. I'm not gonna buy anything else, ever.


----------



## tattooedgod (Nov 19, 2012)

I was on Transform Ultra till a bad milk accident, now my now future phone will be the Kyocera Hydro for Boost. I a good mid range phone for the price and for 4.0 for 79.99 not bad. And water proof to 3.3 feet for 30 minutes.


----------



## quailstorm (Nov 19, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Wut. Android was able to multitask in the G1 with 192 MB of RAM

Click to collapse



App switching isn't multitasking. Also, android background services are still not multitasking. If you have never used Nokia N900, HTC HD2, Nokia N9, any Belle phone, or good symbian, and windows CE based phones, you don't know what am I talking about. iOS is also capable to do that, but you need to jailbreak, then pay for the extension. But it woths the money.

Some videos to watch: Belle, iPad, N900, N900, N900

Android is not able to run paraller applications. Also quite often happens, that if you are browsing with opera obile, then switch to facebook chat client, then switch to SMS app, Opera mobile closes, and you have to wait until the phone re renders, and re downloads a page. I'd like to refer to a journalist's comment, use google translator to view it in English, I think you'll be able to read it. the comment


----------



## heredago (Nov 19, 2012)

I had an iPhone 4 and got a LG Optimus G because of a screw up by Rogers making it only $129.99 with no contract (already ported it out).

I posted it for sale on Kijiji but just saw the Project FreeGee for the unlockable bootloader so I might keep it (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2001655)

I'm just wondering how difficult will it be to convert the roms made for the Nexus 4 to a compatible rom for the AT&T and Rogers LG Optimus version


----------



## 4now (Nov 19, 2012)

Nexus4  or  Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Fender127 (Nov 19, 2012)

*What phone should I buy???*

Okay so as you guys can tell I'm still pretty new to the android world. I do have an Asus Transformer Prime and like it very much with the Jelly Bean rom by Team Baked, it runs very smooth. I have a basic understanding of flashing, rooting, and modifying basic things, ex: build.prop. Now on to my question and current situation. 
I have an AT&T iPhone 4 (yes I know) and the two year contract on it has expired, it did on Oct. 25th, so I've been free for awhile. Now my question is do I get a subsidized phone, such as the Samsung Galaxy S III, HTC One X+, or LG Optimus G (Practically the Nexus 4's twin in a hardware perspective) OR... do I risk for the biscuit and buy an off-contract Nexus 4 16gb from the Play Store? In terms of price, I don't think it really matters too much. I would say here is a good list of things I'd like to see:

1. A phone capable of running AT&T's Network (Required of course)
2. 4G LTE is not necessary at all, in fact I may prefer to disable it on an LTE enable device, its such a battery killer...
3. Expandable Storage (Not required, yes I know the Nexus does not have this)
4. A FAAASSSSTTT experience. (Required, no laggy UI!)
5. A real dev community (As far as I know: SGIII = Great community, Galaxy Nexus= Great community, Nexus 4= Most likely a great community as it's a Nexus, My Transformer Prime = Community, not so much...)
6. Good battery (I know great battery is vague, but I basically need it to perform the whole day with at least 2+ hours of use + standby time)
7. Something I may actually be able to develop with (I may become some form of an android developer soon )
8. An unlocked bootloader (It needs to be unlocked eventually if it has a locked bootloader, as I will be doing some flashing, which connects to my 5th point)

I'd say that's pretty much my requirements. 

Now what really makes me mad...  I wish AT&T would let non-LTE, high end smartphones in their stores! If the Nexus 4 16gb was sold by AT&T for $200 as a subsidized price I'd be incredibly happy. T-mobile has this as an option, but the problem is, I'm on an AT&T family plan, pretty good one though, Unlimited text, 700 minutes + rollover, and unlimited data! (We were grandfathered in) I know it's great to have a no contract, unlocked cell phone, but I do not care as I'm confident the Nexus 4 would last me 2 full years. 

So anyways, what do you guys think? What should I do?


----------



## mrm43 (Nov 19, 2012)

I really want the Nexus 4 right now but what is holding me is those 1080p phones. HTC DROID is here,  they are beginning to appear from now on. Will wait for Samsung or Nexus 1080p. Hope it will come 2013. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DesertHawk (Nov 19, 2012)

HTC J Butterfly thingy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## tyessen (Nov 20, 2012)

I just got my HTC ONE X, and really like it. Would've went for the nexus 4 but didn't want to spend an extra $150... I'm happy with my decision so far 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fender127 said:


> 4. A FAAASSSSTTT experience. (Required, no laggy UI!)

Click to collapse



If that's of high importance to you, you should consider iOS or Windows Phone.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Fender127 (Nov 20, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> If that's of high importance to you, you should consider iOS or Windows Phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



I said I have an iPhone 4, I'm tired of it. I've had iOS products since iOS 2.0 was released. I had an HTC Titan for a short time and I really don't like Windows Phone, major lack of apps and no real customization. When I refer to a fast experience I mean like the Nexus vanilla UI of Jelly Bean or the fluid touchwiz UI on the Note II. Not a whole new OS.


----------



## soumik shah (Nov 20, 2012)

MikeyMike01 said:


> If that's of high importance to you, you should consider iOS or Windows Phone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



 But nothing can match the customisation one can do on android. You can change each and every thing from say kernel to Roms and in iPhone you can change only wallpaper amd its case nothing more. So I hope you give second thought about android  

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda premium


----------



## Vallista (Nov 20, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Me too, I have to decide 98 cent galaxy s 3 or note 2.  Tough life.


----------



## DemoSK (Nov 20, 2012)

im thinking about Goophone i5


----------



## sbodyontheweb (Nov 20, 2012)

i keep my galaxy nexus just miss the multi user feature from android 4.2


----------



## Deeco7 (Nov 20, 2012)

An 'imaginary' Nexus 4 in my hands.


----------



## arabdrifter (Nov 20, 2012)

Note 2 hands down. Wish i can get it on Verizon, as Sprint is really getting stupid lately.


----------



## matarratos (Nov 20, 2012)

s3


----------



## kouros17 (Nov 20, 2012)

samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Cosa89 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive got the S plus (I9001) now... but I'm thinking about the S2! Like the shape of it most.


----------



## alyyx (Nov 20, 2012)

Probably the Galaxy S2 used. I want the S3 so bad though.


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 20, 2012)

Its golng to be a Google upgrade but one that's worth upgrading so it looks like next year for me, but I won't be throwing me jelly beans out of me pram if I have to wait for it. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s-X-s (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine will be oppo finder 5 or Droid DNA or Sony's Next flagship code named Yuga.. all 1080 display... i would like to have oppo finder 5 if its availble to international market..or ebay...


----------



## TheSG (Nov 20, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S IV.
100%.


Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Nov 20, 2012)

Fender127 said:


> When I refer to a fast experience I mean like the Nexus vanilla UI of Jelly Bean or the fluid touchwiz UI on the Note II.

Click to collapse



You and I have different definitions of "fluid", then. Carry on.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Lfmzd4 (Nov 20, 2012)

i want google nexus mini-smartphone.


----------



## JamesAt (Nov 20, 2012)

*WinPhone8*



Fender127 said:


> I said I have an iPhone 4, I'm tired of it. I've had iOS products since iOS 2.0 was released. I had an HTC Titan for a short time and I really don't like Windows Phone, major lack of apps and no real customization. When I refer to a fast experience I mean like the Nexus vanilla UI of Jelly Bean or the fluid touchwiz UI on the Note II. Not a whole new OS.

Click to collapse



The Titan sucked.  The new Lumia 920 is actually a pretty impressive device.


----------



## DjDom (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably the Nexus 4.
Or the HTC Droid DNA, if it comes out in Canada. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m


----------



## tom2day (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't decided what my next phone will be but I am pretty sure it won't have an L or a G on it.


----------



## gagdude (Nov 21, 2012)

tom2day said:


> I haven't decided what my next phone will be but I am pretty sure it won't have an L or a G on it.

Click to collapse



You'd rather have a GaLaxy S2 than a Nexus 4?

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## Tiaso (Nov 21, 2012)

thinking of lumia 920..seems like windows phone starts to improve~


----------



## Sun90 (Nov 21, 2012)

Google Nexus 4, with a L and G in it


----------



## creatura85 (Nov 21, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I dont own a smartphone yet, but i`m thinking to try something romanian designed even if the device it self is assembled in PRC or Taiwan, called Allview P3 allview.ro/produse/telefoane/lista-telefoane/p3-alldro/descriere/


----------



## invictus91 (Nov 21, 2012)

Sony yuga(if the rumors are true) 

XpS- Jelly Beans all the way!!


----------



## Kwix0419 (Nov 21, 2012)

For me it's either the S3 or Nexus 4. I want to wait a little longer though to get more feedback about the Nexus 4.


----------



## alyyx (Nov 21, 2012)

Tiaso said:


> thinking of lumia 920..seems like windows phone starts to improve~

Click to collapse



The windows phones are great, my wife uses a Lumia. Biggest issue is the Apps though. Try out the Yelp app before you buy the phone, the search is horrible, you can't find anything you are looking for. When we want to go eat I have to use my android Yelp to find where we go.


----------



## Cnc Lss (Nov 21, 2012)

I think a future Wave phone in 2014 with an ipotetic Bada 4.0


----------



## wolf911 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kwix0419 said:


> For me it's either the S3 or Nexus 4. I want to wait a little longer though to get more feedback about the Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



yes, same here.See what 2013 brings.


----------



## Yunzip (Nov 21, 2012)

For me is something durable!! Like Sony Xperia go or Sony Ericsson Xperia Active:laugh: I am not that careful with my phone.....


----------



## Merri1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Nexus 4  The specs you get for the price are pretty great!


----------



## derf8966 (Nov 22, 2012)

Just got the GS3 and love it. I think the next phone will be either be a GS4 or GS5 depending on when I'm able to upgrade

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eddiep06 (Nov 22, 2012)

Been using an iphone for a few years but i think im going back to android. Apple are driving me crazy at the moment and i miss having a physical keyboard so im hoping to get a droid 4 but they dont sell them in the uk so getting one shipped over and unlocking it to GSM


----------



## Andreaker (Nov 22, 2012)

I really would like to try the Meizu MX2.. Really a stunning device, but seems it will be avalaible in China 

Sent from my Cis80-GT-N7100


----------



## NightHawk877 (Nov 22, 2012)

My next phone will either be the next Nexus or the Galaxy S 5.

Sent from a Galaxy far far away.


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Nov 22, 2012)

Sonys upcoming 1080p flagship if it comes out around June. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## buffjam9011 (Nov 22, 2012)

I am intrigued by the note 2, but after having my sky rocket for almost a year, I am still quite happy with it (thanks to many awesome devs around here). I'm going to venture to the store next week and play with the note 2 - mainly to see if it will fit in my pocket. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iscraigh (Nov 23, 2012)

Probably the nexus 4 hard to resist the price and I refuse to sign a contract. Downside is no LTE.

Craig


----------



## Deleted member 3351908 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm pretty satisfied with my Galaxy Nexus right now - though that Nexus 4 does look nice.  I'll probably wait another generation or two before I jump ship though.  I'd imagine I'll get a bit more life outta my GNex than my OG Droid just because of the horsepower that it's packing.


----------



## blueneel (Nov 23, 2012)

Nw I own a,spice mi 350n which i got for 8 k. nd I would lik to buy micromx new phone which has 1ghz processor nd more nd is only for 5 k.  .. less money more features 

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using XDA


----------



## TKD Fusion (Nov 23, 2012)

Just ordered my Lumia 822! (I would have gotten the 920, but I'm on Verizon)


----------



## mikenike05 (Nov 24, 2012)

definitely galaxy note 2! love big phones!!


----------



## cmputr (Nov 24, 2012)

LG Nexus 4 - It will be my first Nexus device ... :good:


----------



## istick (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of taking the plunge and getting a Note 2. It seems like it could be somewhat practical (nurse).. maybe..


----------



## gamaz7 (Nov 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SIII  It will be my next device


----------



## adblunt (Nov 25, 2012)

Hopefully a HTC Deluxe when it's out next year


----------



## corvettec5dave (Nov 25, 2012)

*Next Phone*

It could be a Windows 8 Phone


----------



## Chruschtschow (Nov 25, 2012)

The HTC onex+

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## zYnthethicz (Nov 25, 2012)

SinisterModz said:


> You guys are failing to see the power of the Exynos 4 Quad Processor.

Click to collapse



Quad core is pretty much overkill. There is no practical use for that.

Also, i have a Galaxy Note right now, my next phone don't exist at the moment. 
The note is the phone of phones.


----------



## renome (Nov 25, 2012)

N7100.


----------



## thangvotiksu (Nov 26, 2012)

for me its always xperia S


----------



## dvaesedum (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got an HTC One X the other day, AT&T

but I tried rooting it and I got a bunch of stuff saying it was unable to access certain directories, the phone rebooted a bunch of times and now it's exactly as it was... so I have no idea what to do from here, can't post in the official thread yet. Anybody have some guidance?

I found this phone better than the S3 and it is more aesthetic too for only $200 on craigslist where the S3's hold a price of almost $400


----------



## mistermagic87 (Nov 26, 2012)

galaxy s3 or nexus 4


----------



## thangvotiksu (Nov 26, 2012)

Nexus 4


----------



## grimmyrippy (Nov 26, 2012)

lg if they provide proper software support

for now samsung (i hope there phone price drop), htc (price problem also) and sony mobile (price, quality and support is good i think? :noidea

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## dece27 (Nov 26, 2012)

I think my next smartphone will be a Nexus, probably Nexus 4


----------



## Joris84 (Nov 26, 2012)

For me it's gonna be the s3

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## jimgreat (Nov 26, 2012)

I just got the Galaxy Nexus a few months ago. Going to wait two year for my upgrade and see where we are at by then before deciding. Besides I can honestly say I have yet to run into an app or game that so much as hiccuped on the Nexus, so I'm not to worried about falling behind.


----------



## imjoRDz (Nov 26, 2012)

for me the samsung s4

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NexusReach (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm waiting for the Nexus' phones that come out next year since I've still got 1 more year on contract.


----------



## Lurtzimus (Nov 26, 2012)

*Next Phone...*

Hrmm... Galaxy S3 or something similar.  I unlock them and use them on Straight Talk! :good:


----------



## RandyB201 (Nov 26, 2012)

*not sure...*

something with a keyboard.  I'm not crazy about a touch screen


----------



## Pritt0 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think i'll buy a Samsung Galaxy Note.

Now I've got a Samsung Galaxy S with CM10. I'm really satisfied of it but I've the possibility to choose one out from GNote and SGS3.
Actually I'm most on the first, thought the second is more powerful thanks to the quadCore. The point is that, excpetion made for the CPU, they have quite the same hardware: GNote has bigger screen and pen, SGS3 has NFC. I live in Italy, where NFC isn't so wide spread, and thus I own a SGS the SGS3 would be nothing but an upgrade. Instead, with GNote, i would gain *new* features brought by pen.

I will totally go for GNote.

Bye!!!


----------



## sage55 (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm leaning towards upgrading my Droid 2 to a RAZR M. For some reason just not 100% sold yet.


----------



## krob8768 (Nov 27, 2012)

S3 for sure!


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm actually thinking of buying a Goophone - one of the knock-offs might be worth a look. I figure the $300 price tag means it might be worth a punt, but the one problem - aside from the lack of support - is that they're WCDMA, which makes them incompatible with two major networks here.


----------



## chokem (Nov 27, 2012)

Got the S3 at the moment, but have an upgrade next month.  Looking had at a Note II.  

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Nov 27, 2012)

dontsurf said:


> I'm actually thinking of buying a Goophone - one of the knock-offs might be worth a look. I figure the $300 price tag means it might be worth a punt, but the one problem - aside from the lack of support - is that they're WCDMA, which makes them incompatible with two major networks here.

Click to collapse



For $300, you can get a Nexus 4...

Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

gagdude said:


> For $300, you can get a Nexus 4...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Not in this country.


----------



## Vector17-Darkroom (Nov 27, 2012)

Sure.....  Samsung Galaxy S3 :good:


----------



## Narwhal73 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nexus 4 when its back in stock  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## nubhihi219 (Nov 28, 2012)

Love Nexus 4, but in my country it is $600...


----------



## ilonu (Nov 28, 2012)

nubhihi219 said:


> Love Nexus 4, but in my country it is $600...

Click to collapse



my god,where are you?


----------



## origikid (Nov 28, 2012)

probably the latest nexus


----------



## Yamashiita Ren (Nov 28, 2012)

Using a Galaxy s, my next smartphone Will have no be more batterie efficient.


----------



## batna.antab (Nov 28, 2012)

ilonu said:


> my god,where are you?

Click to collapse



In almost every country without the playstore It's 600euros.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## mglen (Nov 28, 2012)

got a galaxy s2 but my next phone has got to be a nexus


----------



## existinguser (Nov 28, 2012)

I am still thinking about a phone but can't choose. I want fastest with newest tech and ext sd slot. Any ideas? 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ezreal (Nov 28, 2012)

Im probably going for galaxy S III since i own an ACE and its pretty cool, no problems at all until now, its been 2 years


----------



## batna.antab (Nov 28, 2012)

existinguser said:


> I am still thinking about a phone but can't choose. I want fastest with newest tech and ext sd slot. Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Optimus g but sadly is a LG phone so expect ****ty support and mediocre optimization.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## dajeepman (Nov 29, 2012)

I upgraded from the first evo to the samsung note 2 man talk about day and night difference. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elirev4 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm thinking maybe the Galaxy S IV, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## LiberOz (Nov 29, 2012)

its gonna be HTC one x+


----------



## Nethojs29 (Nov 29, 2012)

nubhihi219 said:


> Love Nexus 4, but in my country it is $600...

Click to collapse



I will totally buy it at that price, here in México I'm pretty sure it will cost around $1000 or even more if the don't want to make a price drop to the Galaxy S3 (actually at $950)

Maybe some family or friend can order the nexus 4 and send it to you, I'll do that


----------



## jsferra1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thinking about the nexus 4

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

Currently have the n7000 galaxy note, going to purchase the n7100 galaxy note for Christmas and then use my upgrade to get the galaxy s4 next year! 

Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note


----------



## BrazenRain (Nov 29, 2012)

Got an Xperia Arc S now, may purchase the next Nexus if it suits me.


----------



## AndreaCristiano (Nov 29, 2012)

Almost certainly SGS4 

sent from my Nexus 7 while my SGS3 rests!


----------



## Norman-IT (Nov 30, 2012)

I hope Galaxy SIII


----------



## obermotz (Nov 30, 2012)

an Xperia T


----------



## Obscurax (Nov 30, 2012)

I own a defy+ now and would love another rugged, waterproof phone.
It's absolutly lovely for mountainbiking.
I can't find such a device atm, nice screen, high end specs, micro sd card and rugged/waterproof iso certified.


----------



## jaspirr (Nov 30, 2012)

Whatever the next Nexus phone is, after the 4.


----------



## skyjackno1 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think my optimus 2x will be in use the next year, so i'll wait for the next nexus, and pray for the price...!


----------



## yasasbandara (Nov 30, 2012)

GS3:good:


----------



## AMSPOWER (Nov 30, 2012)

hmm...Droid DNA has captured my likings...:good:


----------



## batna.antab (Nov 30, 2012)

Obscurax said:


> I own a defy+ now and would love another rugged, waterproof phone.
> It's absolutly lovely for mountainbiking.
> I can't find such a device atm, nice screen, high end specs, micro sd card and rugged/waterproof iso certified.

Click to collapse




Xperia v? 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zab0 (Nov 30, 2012)

I currently have the S3 and am loving it. Will get the S4 when it comes out.


----------



## mancha250 (Nov 30, 2012)

A Sony Xperia i dont now which..

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## nitzanb (Dec 1, 2012)

Jast bot a note2

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## Marq94 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sgs 3 ,Xperia S .

Wysyłane z mojego E15a za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## RacerPCG (Dec 1, 2012)

Hmmm I haven't decided yet. But I think it will be Samsung Galaxy S3 or Galaxy Note 2


----------



## jmccool80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Definitely considering the Note 2 or SGS 3, unless something better comes along in the next 6 months!


----------



## DarkNecromancer (Dec 1, 2012)

Nexus 4, if I can get my hands on one.


----------



## ACKMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

I will wait for the samsung s4


----------



## Johnnyled (Dec 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100, Quad-core 1.5 GHz, HD Super AMOLED 5,5 ya ya ya


----------



## ACKMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

but lets see which phones come out during the next year. i guess there will be some surprises


----------



## downhill280Z (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm not sure... I've had my iPhone 5 for a minute, but just recently getting back in to playing with my android devices, I'm kind of wanting a similar phone. Only thing I see myself picking up n the new Samsung More, or the Nexus 4 to match my Nexus 7.


----------



## ZzKrackzZ (Dec 2, 2012)

Nokia Lumia


----------



## The Janitor Mop (Dec 3, 2012)

The best of early 2013, 1080 display, quadcore, 2gb ram, 2300+ battery, and a great camera. So far its looking like either the Sony Odin or GS4 will fit the bill. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tharavens (Dec 3, 2012)

Samsung Note II for sure


----------



## batna.antab (Dec 3, 2012)

Iphone 5


Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ProfesorYeow (Dec 3, 2012)

*Huawei*

my next phone witll the the *Huawei u8836D.*

I need a dual-sim phone and this have it, and also gorilla glass, led notification, and the size is near to 4 inch (really have 4,3) because I like phone of 3,7 inch to 4 inch.
Also, the phone is cheaper and I can buy it per Internet because in my country don't arrive this type of smartphones.


----------



## juDGEY2k10 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just ordered the padphone going to give the nexus 4 a miss to many bugs and made by LG


----------



## Mandro_O (Dec 4, 2012)

*My Next Phone *

ZTE V970M, something simple, there is much uncertainty in Venezuela lol


----------



## 014mahay (Dec 4, 2012)

mine, Samsung galaxy S III or Nokia Lumia 1000. Actually I'm waiting the next Galaxy phone after samsung galaxy s3. I hope something new pop with the next galaxy s phone


----------



## deep6232 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Nexus 4*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 or S3


----------



## BlueVIP (Dec 4, 2012)

deep6232 said:


> Nexus 4 or S3

Click to collapse



Same i think.. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Dec 4, 2012)

S4


----------



## BinarySauce (Dec 4, 2012)

The one and only Droid Razr HD son


----------



## alfianrismawan (Dec 4, 2012)

Just another Xperia.

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## callinner (Dec 4, 2012)

Nexus series, it is no doubt

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda app-developers app


----------



## bar-aka (Dec 4, 2012)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S Plus, so am looking for a big upgrade.
I've looked at different phones, but I think I'll go for the *Galaxy Note II*. It's only flaw is it's size, if they could fit all those specs into an S3 sized phone, then it would have been perfect.
NOTE: I'm preferring the GNII over the S3 because in Europe, the S3 only has 1GB of RAM as opposed to the US version.


----------



## kdog1202 (Dec 4, 2012)

I want either nexus 4 or gs3 depending on what's new in October next year lol

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maxima2k53 (Dec 4, 2012)

Probably will be the samsung galaxy s4, love my s3 dearly so when it comes out i'll sell my s3.


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 5, 2012)

Leaning towards the new iPhone 5s or whatever they call it..

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ilmostro7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nexus...something.  Basically, an unlocked developer phone from Google.  It would, hopefully, present an easier way to get familiarized with the inside workings of android, its software and device hardware.


----------



## Gysper (Dec 5, 2012)

Nexus all the way, always latest updates, but want 1 made from Samsung or HTC


----------



## bjunky (Dec 5, 2012)

Probably gonna be a nexus phone. But for now I'm gonna stick with my GSII for some time.


----------



## doreiny (Dec 5, 2012)

note 2


----------



## sidthegreatest (Dec 5, 2012)

Galaxy SV

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pa33vel (Dec 5, 2012)

Maybe it's been Sony with 4core processor 

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pluto (Dec 5, 2012)

LG Nexus 4.

Sent from my Paranoid HTC One X.


----------



## indianajonze (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxy nexus. i don't see any compelling reason to update from this for the foreseeable future


----------



## kiro67 (Dec 5, 2012)

*sgs2*

Sgs2 . Now i have sola, but on sgs2 are a lot of roms


----------



## legion423 (Dec 5, 2012)

Nexus 4. sure


----------



## sspavvess (Dec 5, 2012)

Either a Samsung Galaxy S3 or a Nexus 4.

This will be after i get my new PC, so the market might change...


----------



## GeoffAlexander (Dec 5, 2012)

I just recently went with a Galaxy S3.  My first Droid and I must say I love it


----------



## IrateCustomer (Dec 5, 2012)

I just went with the LG Optimus G, and this thing is amazing...even on ICS.  I can't wait for the JB rollout in the US.  The Korean version of this phone gets the JB update this month so I'm guessing Q1 next year we should get it.  Fantastic speed, screen and feel.  Basically a Nexus 4 on steroids, minus the latest Android version.


----------



## thales_ (Dec 5, 2012)

iPhone or Galaxy S3


----------



## jji7skyline (Dec 5, 2012)

Unless Android or Windows 8 phone comes up with something crazily good, I'm going to slide into the warm bath tub of Apple's ecosystem


----------



## Thanos185 (Dec 6, 2012)

For me absolutely the S3...great phone!!!


----------



## batna.antab (Dec 6, 2012)

IrateCustomer said:


> I just went with the LG Optimus G, and this thing is amazing...even on ICS.  I can't wait for the JB rollout in the US.  The Korean version of this phone gets the JB update this month so I'm guessing Q1 next year we should get it.  Fantastic speed, screen and feel.  Basically a Nexus 4 on steroids, minus the latest Android version.

Click to collapse



Pffffff, remember it's lg....

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## sylentprofet (Dec 6, 2012)

*probably a galaxy note 2*

got to see one in person, pretty amazing bit of kit.


----------



## MisterCub (Dec 6, 2012)

It will most certainly be a Nexus again, maybe the Nexus 4 but I won't be getting a new phone for another year so whichever Nexus phone is the newest then. (I'll replace my current Galaxy Nexus when my contract runs out and get a new one then!)


----------



## sullytrny (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm keeping my razr maxx till it dies. I'll never see 4G and with 3GB for apps and 72gb total storage I'm keeping it until they pry it from my cold dead hands  

Does what I need

XT912 Simplex 1.3 - 64gb SD 8gb SD-ext


----------



## cha_indian (Dec 7, 2012)

I going to buy Jiayu g3 phone....it is very popular in china....


----------



## voyager_s (Dec 7, 2012)

As of now, I'm still very very happy with my galaxy nexus which I got just few months ago just before nexus 4 was announced ironically.

This GNEX is AWESOME with capital letters I think. Love it to bits.

Not a fan of 4.2 on it though. I went back to 4.1 for reasons discussed in other threads.

Anyway...I don't see myself changing handsets anytime soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## actmon (Dec 8, 2012)

Sgs 4

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## XxStatiX (Dec 8, 2012)

N4


----------



## Pao (Dec 8, 2012)

Nexus 4 maybe... But I don't like LG too much :\


----------



## darkrevenant (Dec 8, 2012)

nexus 4 :good:


----------



## daemonfox (Dec 8, 2012)

Nexus 4 looks like it is my next device but im leaning to getting an HTC One X.

I hate to leave Android but I have a Kindle Fire HD on the way and am mulling the purchase of a Nexus 7 atm... so with me also waiting on the HP Elitepad 900 to drop, im feeling a bit shy to purchase ANYTHING right now.

I wouldn't have to worry since my upgrade is not until September 2013... except I will not be upgrading so I do not lose my 4G unlimited with Verizon. I would be buying outright so it doesn't matter if I wait or get something right away.

Regardless, it will be a sad day when I retire my ICS Thunderbolt. Best device I have ever owned next to the G1 that preceded it.


----------



## acoogafosheeyas (Dec 8, 2012)

if i had to get a new android i would want the htc one x. unfortunately i have verizon and would have to get the oversized gs3


----------



## batna.antab (Dec 8, 2012)

acoogafosheeyas said:


> if i had to get a new android i would want the htc one x. unfortunately i have verizon and would have to get the oversized gs3

Click to collapse



Why not the droid DNA, it has much better gpu and cpu, screen and it has the double of ram.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 8, 2012)

HTC one x+


----------



## Stolly08 (Dec 9, 2012)

Samsung GS5 probably lol 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shanal (Dec 9, 2012)

mine is samsung galaxy s duos....


----------



## nsuviolin2005 (Dec 9, 2012)

Not sure yet, as I'm not up for another upgrade until next April or so. I've had every EVO so far, so I'm kinda ready to jump ship to something else. I've never been a fan of Samsung's software, but we'll see how the S4 shapes up. Also if any other OEMs will be offering up some nice phones next year.


----------



## kamendra (Dec 10, 2012)

NOw i am using Samsung Galaxy S3..which is very awesome smartphone so i don't want to change it for some time. I heard that Samsung Galaxy S4 is coming in march or april next year. Is this right?
themobileindian.com/news/9597_Samsung-Galaxy-S-IV-launching-in-April-with-an-unbreakable-display


----------



## GuestX00704 (Dec 10, 2012)

galaxy s iv or optimus G2 next year


----------



## jpacleb85 (Dec 10, 2012)

for me I would definitely geek out over the Galaxy note II as that phablet is just awesome


----------



## Sasasd (Dec 10, 2012)

Galaxy S4


----------



## Somcom3X (Dec 10, 2012)

Nexus 5...

Sent from my u8800-51 using xda premium


----------



## Eazz (Dec 11, 2012)

Galaxy S4


----------



## bdpyo (Dec 11, 2012)

Eazz said:


> Galaxy S4

Click to collapse



Lolollll

Wheres the source at??

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xpme (Dec 11, 2012)

The next Nexus device.


----------



## MrObvious (Dec 11, 2012)

Depending on when my Droid 3 dies, who knows? Buhahahahaha.


----------



## hassantalal11 (Dec 11, 2012)

htc one x


----------



## brekec88 (Dec 11, 2012)

SGS 4

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm looking for Samsung Galaxy Nexus, LG Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy Note 2...


----------



## 23Six (Dec 11, 2012)

Galaxy SV (Yes, 5) or the Note IV 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## BBKGTTDi (Dec 11, 2012)

SGS IV


----------



## sercankd (Dec 11, 2012)

i am thinking about sgs4 or note 2


----------



## thekoply (Dec 12, 2012)

Motorola droid i maybe


----------



## jakemo (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd love the nexus 4. It would be nice to not be under contract and upgrade phones whenever I wanted

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## 1midniterider (Dec 13, 2012)

Samsung Note 2, just trying to decide on which carrier to go with... Currently with Sprint...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## carleeto (Dec 13, 2012)

Either the nexus 4 or the Samsung Galaxy S4.

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## gesange (Dec 13, 2012)

My lattest phone will be an Iphone 5 and it will come today 
But the point is one friend has screwed it up at the 3 day of use now he thinks ist dead.....but i know how to fix it      ( its a software failure nothing bad )

But my biggest love is my HTC EVO 3D and I never give it away


----------



## clyphox (Dec 13, 2012)

i ordered my vivo x1 last week. excited


----------



## GamingTaylor (Dec 13, 2012)

*Next Phone*

Perhaps the iPhone 7, as I have not seen any reason to switch from my iPhone 4 which is still in perfect condition from many years ago. (Oterrbox ftw!)

also, Jailbreaking...is just too good to pass up. The general amount of games and apps that all become free is astounding.


----------



## distortedharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

nexus 4 or a low cost china quad core phone that supports dual sim


----------



## mu5icman (Dec 13, 2012)

I bought the Padfone 2 yesterday and I'm really happy!
I don't recommend to buy the HTC One X or it's follower X+ because of very bad rom support (without sense)


----------



## eddydc1 (Dec 13, 2012)

motorola droid razr maxx or o4x HD, or Huawei D1 quad xl


----------



## VENNUMALLESHFAN (Dec 13, 2012)

mu5icman said:


> I don't recommend to buy the HTC One X or it's follower X+ because of very bad rom support (without sense)

Click to collapse



Really?  I was looking to get one but reading that kinda turns me off from it a bit.  

Well, either that, Moto Razr HD LTE or a Nexus 4.  I'll see which one I can fetch for a good price first.


----------



## NexusPro (Dec 13, 2012)

trading in the Galaxy S3 for a Nexus 4


----------



## Appogee (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably going to get the Sony Yuga or Oppo Find 5 when they release next year. 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## calhoun45 (Dec 14, 2012)

galaxy s iv


----------



## discopolice (Dec 14, 2012)

Droid DNA, as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## NewKlr (Dec 15, 2012)

Not Sure, but probably will a windows phone.


----------



## ChrisFirerabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

*Next*

Going to be the HTC ONE X+!


----------



## Eternalty (Dec 15, 2012)

GS4 no doubt


----------



## fiercepersian13 (Dec 15, 2012)

Any mid to high end smartphone, hoping for a Nexus 4 but I wish there was a Moto Nexus Razr :crying:


----------



## freezeburn (Dec 15, 2012)

Galaxy Note2 or Nexus 4 for Tmobile, but only after the holidays when I'll be able to afford it.


----------



## vedhasd (Dec 15, 2012)

Any moto nexus phone... waiting for moto 

Sent from my Swipe_Fablet_F1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## awais163 (Dec 15, 2012)

i have LG lu6200 great phone and thanks to xda that made it possible to root it 
enjoying it just installed jelly bean rc2 great experience and nxt will b galaxy s3 or motorolla droid razar


----------



## CyberScopes (Dec 15, 2012)

Iphone 6.
Only cause gameloft supports ios much better than android. 
And ima gamer.

/==(CyberScopes)==\


----------



## juliocmorales93 (Dec 15, 2012)

Got the note 2 with kickstand case rocking sixaxis controller, I don't really think I'll ever need anything more than my note 2 but who knows.


----------



## sweetfreeze (Dec 15, 2012)

whatever the next in the EVO line is, i am loving my EVO LTE


----------



## pangster (Dec 15, 2012)

ASUS Padfone 3...


----------



## jtadak (Dec 15, 2012)

CriPhone 12. That looks the exact same with a dumb long screen. Maybe they would have a jailbreak then. Fails. But seriously Note ll. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## boki9999 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sony Xperia T because of great developer support from Sony.(I'm not a dev, but good, stable roms are very important).

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## nottellingeither (Dec 17, 2012)

Galaxy SIII for me.


----------



## clzclz (Dec 17, 2012)

definitely, note 2 would be good.


----------



## loonsy (Dec 17, 2012)

Gonna be keeping my Gnex as a spare, now looking to the Asus Padfone 2.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teri.nk79 (Dec 17, 2012)

galaxy S4 :cyclops:


----------



## Lagggi (Dec 17, 2012)

Me too.Im fully satisfied with Siii and I'm curious of s4...


----------



## nkm90 (Dec 17, 2012)

*My next fone*

Some phone with a next gen tegra


----------



## Madrenergic (Dec 17, 2012)

Probably the Nexus 4, but I'm still waiting for it to be available!

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## buckfuddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Madrenergic said:


> Probably the Nexus 4, but I'm still waiting for it to be available!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boar as you.:good:


----------



## adamski123 (Dec 17, 2012)

buckfuddy said:


> I'm in the same boar as you.:good:

Click to collapse



What's a boar?  

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Dec 17, 2012)

adamski123 said:


> What's a boar?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse






Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lukop (Dec 17, 2012)

I would like to buy NEXUS 4 or maybe SGS3..


----------



## buckfuddy (Dec 17, 2012)

undercover said:


> View attachment 1571332
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



We are both huddled inside that boar, believe it or not.


----------



## el_roy1985 (Dec 17, 2012)

Eventually the Note 2. Would go nicely with my Note 10.1.


----------



## undercover (Dec 18, 2012)

buckfuddy said:


> We are both huddled inside that boar, believe it or not.

Click to collapse



This is somewhat disturbing.... 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshme17 (Dec 18, 2012)

Totally satisfied as of now with my Galaxy Note 2. Note 3? Maybe? Once it comes out.


----------



## nidhish91 (Dec 18, 2012)

I took a big leap from Defy to Note 2. I must add that my Defy looks like a small kid in front of Note2. Its amazing

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## espaciosalter20 (Dec 18, 2012)

nidhish91 said:


> I took a big leap from Defy to Note 2. I must add that my Defy looks like a small kid in front of Note2. Its amazing
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A literally big leap!!!! I only have change from defy to xperia sola....  Not too much difference! But 2013 have reserved RAZR M for me 

Enviado desde mi MT27i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## moleverine (Dec 18, 2012)

Even though I'm already on an S3, I think my next phone will be a Nexus phone.  As much as I love the S3, I look forward to getting new versions of Android when they come out, rather than months later.


----------



## g.d.legion (Dec 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S4 ,, Maybe


----------



## saeed74 (Dec 18, 2012)

Sony Xperia P

Sent from my WT19i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## depper (Dec 18, 2012)

Nexus 4. Probably have to wait until February or March until they're in stock in the UK.


----------



## Marce979 (Dec 18, 2012)

My next device will be a Windows phone 8 smartphone. Maybe Lumia 920 or HTC 8X.


----------



## donhashem.dh (Dec 18, 2012)

Sg note 2 ....I can't wait until I get that sexy ****


----------



## iraqi-boys (Dec 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Note II 
Now I'm using Samsung Galaxy Note 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 50pounds (Dec 18, 2012)

I wanted to get the Xperia J but i dunno the phones nowadays are all high spec just got a to find the one you love i guess.


----------



## molly41 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Hai*

My next smart phone is Samsung.


----------



## blusydays (Dec 18, 2012)

Google LG Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## supermanss327 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Dec 19, 2012)

iTimmeh said:


> I just got a GS3 on Verizon. So when my contracts up I hope to get the next Nexus device (if its still stock Android) and may switch to T Mobile.

Click to collapse



 of course the next nexus will be stock android, that's what a nexus is

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## CovXX (Dec 19, 2012)

Note 2 hopefully! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## ishigo (Dec 19, 2012)

*next smart*

will be a s4 )))


----------



## JamesChuang (Dec 19, 2012)

HTC M7 :good:


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Dec 19, 2012)

Galaxy s4 with its octo-core cpu

Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note 2


----------



## Noobie Boobie (Dec 19, 2012)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I would tend to agree however HTC is also producing handsets of similar spec as the S3 in their X series. As I wont be getting a new phone for a few more months I think I will just wait and see what is the best phone out at the time and get it on prepay.


----------



## bakuLaw (Dec 21, 2012)

Xperia acro S 


Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## xillusionzx (Dec 21, 2012)

HTC Droid DNA? Seems pretty sexy...


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Dec 21, 2012)

An e-ink Android phone.. So I can stop worrying about battery life.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## skizz0tt (Dec 21, 2012)

I'll probably get a note 2 or wait until next year for the s4.


----------



## anshad666 (Dec 22, 2012)

galaxy note 2 or htc windows 8x


----------



## Kjc99 (Dec 22, 2012)

I would like to see an S4 but I'm really liking the notes

Galaxy S3 
Omega Rom V34


----------



## silcay (Dec 28, 2012)

I'd try Galaxy S3. If not, I'll settle with HTC Desire X+. :laugh:


----------



## teachmeluv (Dec 28, 2012)

Im prefering a Nokia Lumia Phone. They look very nice  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nexus 5

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Dec 29, 2012)

Devildog78965 said:


> Nexus 5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lawls me too. Hoping for Motorola

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Devildog78965 (Dec 29, 2012)

gagdude said:


> Lawls me too. Hoping for Motorola
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ikr I want a tegra 5 or 6 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xtr3m3dr01d (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably going with nexus devices from now on, so I guess whatever the newest nexus device is when my contract expires


----------



## juicyfrys (Dec 29, 2012)

Probably the next HTC phone to land on Sprint. I've had a good history with them so far.


----------



## Asparov (Dec 29, 2012)

nexus 4


----------



## MrAsch (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know atm but probably a HTC again :good:


----------



## robinsolanki (Dec 29, 2012)

Mine is galaxy note 2 or nexus 4

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda premium


----------



## cardcloud (Dec 29, 2012)

Nexus 4 pleasee


----------



## asweiler (Dec 30, 2012)

I am not sure, I am thinking either the latest Nexus that is out at the time or the latest Galaxy S that is out at the time I upgrade. Although that is going to be a long time since I have the Infuse 4g which still kicks ass and has plenty of dev support.


----------



## djeordje (Jan 1, 2013)

Probably LG Nexus 4


----------



## TaMNoNa (Jan 1, 2013)

Galaxy S3 or some new smartphone that still not announced.


----------



## Dane Reynolds (Jan 1, 2013)

*mine...*

Nexus 4


----------



## Kapil13 (Jan 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## don728871 (Jan 2, 2013)

Devildog78965 said:


> Ikr I want a tegra 5 or 6
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tegra 4 hasnt even come out yet wtf

Sent from my LG-LG855 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Luke_23 (Jan 2, 2013)

probably the htc one x+ or the nexus 4 when it isnt sold in germany anymore


----------



## vizzy (Jan 2, 2013)

HTC m7 looks decent no idea when its out though 

Sent from my Incredible S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## For1n (Jan 2, 2013)

Htc one XL - evita

Send from my LG P970 using xda app, thanks to CyanogenMod team


----------



## ivoidwarranty (Jan 2, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

Nexus 4 - the best android smartphone in the market happens to also run the cleanest android software!


----------



## halfatwin (Jan 2, 2013)

I wonder if the rumored motorola /Google x-phone could be the next nexus phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## oggta (Jan 2, 2013)

probably iphone but if android gets some type of winning on battery performance, then maybe a android phone.

im still set on iphone though...


----------



## gagdude (Jan 2, 2013)

oggta said:


> probably iphone but if android gets some type of winning on battery performance, then maybe a android phone.
> 
> im still set on iphone though...

Click to collapse



So what makes you say then iPhone has magically better battery life 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## martynasmck (Jan 2, 2013)

Nokia 3310

Išsiųsta naudojantis GT-S5570 Tapatalk 2


----------



## dannyben (Jan 2, 2013)

iphone 7


----------



## snout (Jan 2, 2013)

Ubuntu Phone ! :highfive:


----------



## steekyjim (Jan 3, 2013)

banana phone

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 3, 2013)

It will be my second Nexus 4. - Best phone ever!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ayo234 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nexus devices all they way. I can't stand waiting for updates

Sent from my MB886 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 3, 2013)

I had to buy my Nexus 4 on Ebay, because I'm from Portugal and It's not for sale here. 
I will buy another, loved this phone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## madman80 (Jan 6, 2013)

One of the new mtk6589 chipset china phones. I can't pay 600+ euros for a newer android trademark phone. That's the realthing


----------



## MOLOTOFF27 (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm waiting for galaxy s5 xD

Samsung Galaxy SIII cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi...


----------



## XxStatiX (Jan 7, 2013)

STILL DECIDING BETWEEN NEXUS FOUR AND GALAXY NEXUS 

Sent from my MiniPro using xda premium


----------



## Shacamus (Jan 7, 2013)

Hesitating between next Samsung S4, Note3, potential LG Optimus G2 and HTC or Xiamo-Mi3


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hahaha... 
Will buy the best in that time...


----------



## necao (Jan 7, 2013)

N7100 Note II


----------



## etrosce (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably any of the Lumia with Windows Phone 8... Will try to go for a 920.


----------



## gtrab (Jan 8, 2013)

Sony Z

(Quad Krait, 5" 1920*1080p in the size of a SGSIII, 13 MP with HDR, Water resistant, slim, stamina battery mode, walkman app, etc...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWysH...Q44E8R0BT3zVgp


----------



## Lexsym (Jan 8, 2013)

the newest iphone if not before I convience myself to get the iphone 5


----------



## scumie (Jan 8, 2013)

Probably a Galaxy S4, but that might change if a Tegra 4 phone is announced in the next month or so.


----------



## docardoso (Jan 8, 2013)

*A "small" screen one*

I'm not sure about what will be my next phone, but I hope to see some new high-end models with a screen size of at most 4.3" (the best would be 4.0"). There isn't a single model like this available now. I would try to buy the first to show up in this form.


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 8, 2013)

In this time... i need minimum one day to choose best among all...

But after then also tomorrow I'll confuse...


----------



## programabd (Jan 9, 2013)

probably a BB Z10


----------



## JKan Co (Jan 9, 2013)

GALAXY NOTE II

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ViolentR (Jan 9, 2013)

Nexus 4 Most likely.


----------



## lolspin (Jan 9, 2013)

HTC M7.  I'm already a big fan of the Droid DNA.  I've always liked the way HTC designed their phones.  They always look great and feel amazing.

Plus I'm in need of a Sprint phone as my secondary since limited data on Verizon is killing my comfort in using my phone when not connected to wifi.  M7 seems very likely to come to Sprint and I can't order one from Sprint until February anyway.  Perfect timing for me to get it.


----------



## DeAndreon (Jan 9, 2013)

Probably nothing for the next year because my Xperia X8 is branded by Three ITA  However now for me is good for price and features the Xperia U.


----------



## Mayhem66 (Jan 9, 2013)

Xperia J or Galaxy S2
But stiill love the Apple  4S,Xperia T:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## madedwin (Jan 9, 2013)

The iPhone 5s i guess.


----------



## duckvader (Jan 9, 2013)

waiting for more windows phone 8 devices to be released


----------



## Silwester (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm choosing between chinese top-phones and Nexus 4 or SGS3


----------



## Trinexus (Jan 9, 2013)

Galaxy S3 for me, International Version I9300.

Even though it has less RAM than the US version, Quad core goes for the win.


----------



## cALiens (Jan 9, 2013)

Nexus 4 I guess


----------



## davelikestacos (Jan 9, 2013)

I just purchased a Galaxy S3 so I'll go with whatever is new and current when my 2 year contract is up


----------



## bpham2 (Jan 9, 2013)

I want a Note 2

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## voyager_s (Jan 11, 2013)

Seeing how happy I have been with my GNEX, I think I will be staying with it for a long time to come.

I think the 2013 nexus handset may be my next smartphone. Depends on who's making it and what it turns out to be like. Build and specs wise that is

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Inadorel (Jan 11, 2013)

My next phone will be the Microsoft Surface phone when they bring it out later this year


----------



## Dr.Acula (Jan 11, 2013)

Sg s4 or blackberry z10 :thumbup:


----------



## dmarakowski (Jan 11, 2013)

iPhone 6 for sure!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 11, 2013)

S III Mini or Nexus S.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 11, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note gt n7000. Still rocking can keep it for a year more or so.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jokerulz (Jan 11, 2013)

BlackBerry Z10  :victory:


----------



## Quickpaw (Jan 11, 2013)

*Something really special*

Since I still have my Verizon Unlimited data, and a Galaxy S3, I'm pretty much set work awhile. Heck, I even got a case for it (didn't do that with my Droid X). My next phone will have to be a few years from now, since I'll have to pay full price for it.

My wallet is already feeling the pain of having to buy a top-of-the-line phone which will probably be more expensive than getting a mid-ranged PC.


----------



## pishogay (Jan 11, 2013)

I am new to android and recently was given a SII. I loved it and am waiting for my SIII now which I will be getting in a week time.
Both S2 and S3 are 2nd hand unrooted so there is a lot to learn.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 11, 2013)

My mindset changed. GNex!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icybluetooth (Jan 11, 2013)

Most likely the Nexus 4.


----------



## burak.dunal (Jan 11, 2013)

Nexus 4 maybe. It's very good.  but I guess, i will prefer the Sony Xperia Z


----------



## SliTCX (Jan 12, 2013)

Probably a Sony Xperia model. I can probably squeeze out a bit more years out of my captivate.


----------



## dacuyancarlo (Jan 12, 2013)

Mine would be HTC One X or Samsung Galaxy Nexus (I prefer the white model -- as it fits my taste).
I don't need a high end smartphone, I just need something I can use to surf the web w/o lag, can access any sites and can load hd youtube videos.
I'm planning to install a custom rom in it, MIUI will be my choice :good:


----------



## eddydc1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Huawei Honor 2, or some midranger Xperia.


----------



## avlis88 (Jan 12, 2013)

Samung galaxy s duos or galaxy x, i think galaxy x no is duos


----------



## Kimori16 (Jan 13, 2013)

Htc Titan II, hopefully.


----------



## rosenight (Jan 13, 2013)

may be galaxy series for me.


----------



## jcmm11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Motorola Nexus, if they come out with one within about a year from now. Current contract is up in December, and I'm only getting nexus phones (or possibly the rumored Google X phone).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## opdude (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure which exact model but definitely will be another Windows phone, will never go back to android or iPhone!


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 13, 2013)

Galaxy S III Mini. Defo. This phone has all I need, without the need to root. I was forced to root this one due to 150mb internal. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Jan 13, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> Galaxy S III Mini. Defo. This phone has all I need, without the need to root. I was forced to root this one due to 150mb internal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It would be a better idea to get a Galaxy S2

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## AiYori (Jan 13, 2013)

I'd love to have a s3 or s4 with the size of my s2. I don't like the new phone who are too big. 

So I don't know witch phone to choose. 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 13, 2013)

gagdude said:


> It would be a better idea to get a Galaxy S2
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



My budget's real tight, and I'm stretching a bit to get this one. I was hoping to get a gs2, and i'll try my best to, its a great phone.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tolimad (Jan 13, 2013)

Tyr Fifteen said:


> My budget's real tight, and I'm stretching a bit to get this one. I was hoping to get a gs2, and i'll try my best to, its a great phone.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The S2 is a very good phone.
My last died 6 month ago, but it was only because of a car rolling on it :crying:

Now i have a S3 and loving it !!!
(no, i dont throw my S2 under the car to buy me a new S3....no !)


----------



## Xak (Jan 14, 2013)

My next phone well be the best one. That had the highest rating on consumer report and phonedog also ROM able and can have external SD card slots. Unlike the AT&T HTC One X. @ least 4 the storage part.

Remember to click thanks.

Sent from my AT&T HTC One X using XDA-forum app.


----------



## tim4w5 (Jan 14, 2013)

At&T Galaxy NOte 3


----------



## sandy4u (Jan 14, 2013)

May be Samsung Galaxy SII ..
Very soon 

Press Thanks On Getting Helped


----------



## flexme (Jan 14, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Nokia Lumia! I want to try windows mobile system.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 14, 2013)

tolimad said:


> The S2 is a very good phone.
> My last died 6 month ago, but it was only because of a car rolling on it :crying:
> 
> Now i have a S3 and loving it !!!
> (no, i dont throw my S2 under the car to buy me a new S3....no !)

Click to collapse



I like it, but its a bit too big for my small hands. I need to hold it in my left hand and do stuff with my right, which is kind if annoying. Not happening with the Mini. So I guess the S3 Mini is my final choice.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4..  or maybe the Note II


----------



## hari46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Xperia z

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackdarkeye (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably the nexus 4


----------



## tattooedgod (Jan 15, 2013)

Probably GS3 if I can get the funds up 

If this has help please Thank. And if your helping me I'll hit it.


----------



## ckai (Jan 15, 2013)

After rooting the sensation, I'll probably look at a Nexus. Love the stock android. Of course I could do that with any phone but, I dunno, just can't bring myself to root a phone in warranty. Maybe I will.

S4 looks interesting but after spending big bucks on the Sensation when it came out, I really can't justify that type of money. Hence the Nexus price model works well for me.


----------



## tobalaz (Jan 15, 2013)

Well I'm on Sprint...
I'm currently eligible for upgrade.
 I'd like a 4.3" screen and at least quad core CPU and a gig of ram.
So far looks like the LG Optimus G, but my Evo 4g is still doing pretty well so I might hold off a little longer to see if anything else pops up.


Sent from my sMoothTab using xda app-developers app


----------



## 201314 (Jan 15, 2013)

*It will be Blackberry 10*

I have an alpha device which runs the newest Blackberry OS 10  


IT IS JUST AWESOME. 

Of course the apps are not up to Apple/Google level yet, but it is growing fast.

And entire OS is a fresh breeze. 

Love it.


----------



## xxalexdomxx (Jan 15, 2013)

I will probably get the next HTC flagship, as long as it doesn't have a giaant screen !! Seriously, am I the only one who thinks that 4" - ish is enough ? I hate this 5 inch full HD displays fashion.


----------



## gagdude (Jan 15, 2013)

xxalexdomxx said:


> I will probably get the next HTC flagship, as long as it doesn't have a giaant screen !! Seriously, am I the only one who thinks that 4" - ish is enough ? I hate this 5 inch full HD displays fashion.

Click to collapse



The trend of phone DOES seem to be getting larger. Started out with the Droid DNA and the new Xperias and Huaweis are the same. Galaxy S4 rumors of a 5 incher too

Sent from my DROID2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## andriw26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Galaxy s3 or nexus 4 maybe

Enviado desde el siglo XIX usando un palomo mensajero


----------



## cs098 (Jan 15, 2013)

tobalaz said:


> Well I'm on Sprint...
> I'm currently eligible for upgrade.
> I'd like a 4.3" screen and at least quad core CPU and a gig of ram.
> So far looks like the LG Optimus G, but my Evo 4g is still doing pretty well so I might hold off a little longer to see if anything else pops up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you should look for the xperia v, has the 4.3 inch screen you want and the one gig of ram. Its dual core however but uses the current gen architectural (snapdragon s4) Some nice bonuses include water resistance, removable battery + SD card, 720p screen and a very easy to unlock bootloader.

And also this is gonna be my next phone


----------



## spoch (Jan 16, 2013)

I am waiting on the next gen samsungs.


----------



## tobalaz (Jan 16, 2013)

cs098 said:


> Maybe you should look for the xperia v, has the 4.3 inch screen you want and the one gig of ram. Its dual core however but uses the current gen architectural (snapdragon s4) Some nice bonuses include water resistance, removable battery + SD card, 720p screen and a very easy to unlock bootloader.
> 
> And also this is gonna be my next phone

Click to collapse



Looks nice, Sprint phone options are a bit limited and by network specs I don't believe it would run on my network if I ordered in.

Sent from my sMoothTab using xda app-developers app


----------



## himala (Jan 16, 2013)

Cannot wait to get my hands on the Galaxy Note 2 N7100 but lately I have been rather attracted to the Nexus 4.


----------



## Killiy (Jan 16, 2013)

I would prefer to buy SportFeel S8:a waterproof 1.5" touch screen watchphone.


----------



## aryawirakusuma (Jan 16, 2013)

Xperia series 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dragonov88 (Jan 16, 2013)

for sure i really want to have HTC Butterfly for now.. lol :laugh:


----------



## miniuser123 (Jan 16, 2013)

xperia p


----------



## pageniao (Jan 16, 2013)

I like Nexus4 bu can't change battery.so I will wait galaxy s4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hashan Malka (Jan 16, 2013)

I Planned to buy Xperia ZL


----------



## streetpounder (Jan 16, 2013)

thinking on a note 2 or whatever succeeds it.


----------



## theartofthinking (Jan 16, 2013)

Nexus 4... if I can get one.


----------



## Marek989 (Jan 16, 2013)

HTC Evo 3D.


----------



## Abstractionist (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll buy motorola droid 4.


----------



## ximian83 (Jan 16, 2013)

theartofthinking said:


> Nexus 4... if I can get one.

Click to collapse



Same here if it will be available in Poland for reasonable price. If not I'll probably buy Sony Xperia P.


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 17, 2013)

May be Xperia Tipo Or Galaxy SII 




        Sent from Sending thing
    


---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




ximian83 said:


> Same here if it will be available in Poland for reasonable price. If not I'll probably buy Sony Xperia P.

Click to collapse



Go for S rather than P 




        Sent from Sending thing


----------



## C-Mech (Jan 17, 2013)

If I manage to find a job then Xperia Z is calling my name. Instaroot and new ram of course. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## sittingduckz (Jan 17, 2013)

Probably Samsung Galaxy S5 if it exists, I might have to skip the s4. Its hard to explain to the wife that I need a new phone every year


----------



## Chadish (Jan 17, 2013)

Probably the Galaxy S3 but my upgrade comes just after the Galaxy S4 is due to release.

The Sony Xperia Z and ZL look good as well, same specs as the S4 (13MP, 5" 1080p, Quad core 1.5 GHz) unless the S4 will have that Oct-Core monster.


----------



## asphaltsally (Jan 17, 2013)

theartofthinking said:


> Nexus 4... if I can get one.

Click to collapse



Ditto

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soumik shah (Jan 17, 2013)

Now I have different plans. Will not buy smart phones but directly go with tablet (will get it after my first pay). Nexus 10 seems great. 
But just one problem I am still jobless 

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## s-X-s (Jan 17, 2013)

I have no problem with job.... so my next phone is XPeria Z of course, but wont buy straight after launch, to see price drop... i'm still to comlpete 1 yr with my current


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 waiting impatiently LOL 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _nafets_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 820 or Lumigon T2 (if it ever will be released, waiting for it since it was anounced in march 2012 at the MWC )


----------



## Gnivol (Jan 17, 2013)

*ongsxan minate*

theres no news nor name about my future phone is available.. lol


----------



## rgs001 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Next Phone*

Waiting to see what the Google X is going to be.
The Sony Xperia Z and ZL are at the top of my list right now.


----------



## bleon909 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

IPhone 5  just kidding... 

gs4 or note 2


----------



## Fortidude (Jan 17, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Sony z looks imba, it is all I want to have. Perfect design and stuff inside. But I think sgs 4 will be my top1

Wysyłane z mojego LG-P940 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## flyinjoe13 (Jan 18, 2013)

I like small phones so i'm up in the air on what my next phone will be.  I will probably be stuck with the Incredible 4G since it's about the only decent 4" phone left and all the upcoming phones I see talked about are 4.3" or larger.  Problem is, the Inc4G has virtually no custom ROM support and I don't want to be stuck with stock.  I'm still holding out hope for a 4" phone from someone in the future since my contract is not up for awhile.


----------



## killall (Jan 18, 2013)

Nexus 4, if they ever get anymore in stock!


----------



## ofabhishek (Jan 18, 2013)

most probably any Samsung Quad-core device


----------



## Kjc99 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 if my S3 lasts as long as my S2

Galaxy S3
Omega Rom V37


----------



## nels69 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sherlock Combs (Jan 18, 2013)

The Nexus 4 if it ever goes LTE or the Galaxy S4.


----------



## _Variable (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Anything that doesn't have LG in it!

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"


----------



## Wrommi (Jan 18, 2013)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I think my next phone will be the Sony Xperia Z  If the first tests can confirm the good first impressions 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## deiuma (Jan 18, 2013)

Probably ZTE Grand x :fingers-crossed:


----------



## kenzo213 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm using the S3 LTE and feel comfortable. The next one maybe the Sony next generation phone


----------



## Schoutse (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

galaxy note II i hope 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mitsjke (Jan 18, 2013)

Galaxy S4 for Sure! :$ 
I hope they make it with a Pear logo on the back :')


----------



## de333 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Ubuntu*

Something running Ubuntu, whatever it will be :fingers-crossed:


----------



## gtrab (Jan 18, 2013)

Wrommi said:


> I think my next phone will be the Sony Xperia Z  If the first tests can confirm the good first impressions
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



Make it two 

No more plastic or cartoon homescreens for me


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia S / Xperia Ion / Samsung Galaxy S III Mini.

Most probably xs or mini.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## willcaff (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Mine will be the galaxy note 3

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yyqsg (Jan 19, 2013)

Mine would be an S3! Just got it


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Tyr Fifteen said:


> Xperia S / Xperia Ion / Samsung Galaxy S III Mini.
> 
> Most probably xs or mini.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Can anyone tell me the best of these three?

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## countergokou (Jan 21, 2013)

OPPO find 5 for me ^_^


----------



## Euthye (Jan 21, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3 lte, can't wait tbh I'm hoping it's gonna incorporate waterproofing and a few other tasty morsels.


----------



## galaxySbeast (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Waiting for the s4 I have the s3 and the note 2 right now

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## MVODESIGN (Jan 21, 2013)

I am using the Galaxy SII GT-i9100 right now and in September my subscription expires so I am considering which phone I will choose. Maybe the S4 or the Note 3. Which one do you recommend?


----------



## galaxySbeast (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Personally I'd go for s4 the note is a great series but galaxy just FEELS right lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## Cervante$ (Jan 21, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## peshe3658 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nexus 4, and soon. I somehow made myself go from a Galaxy S3 to a Nokia N9


----------



## sweetfreeze (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia Z if the reviews are good. Then a nexus 4 if they ever come back in stock. Or the HTC M7. But most likely the Xperia, the waterproof thing looks really really nice

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## devilcry77 (Jan 21, 2013)

my new phone will be definitely with 1giga of ram+, 16 giga internal memory+, dual core with jelly bean.I am sick and tired of lag .I will prefer a nexus serious only for the support..I Hope this motorola mext gen nexus will come with a good camera


----------



## hlaraujo (Jan 21, 2013)

I was thinking of getting one from HTC, but I am amazed with the Xperia Z


----------



## FearTheCowboy (Jan 22, 2013)

*Many choices, but...*

I think I'm going to be sticking pretty close to Samsung phones -- I've gone from iPhone to the Nexus, Windows Phone 7, and now I'm on a galaxy s3, and the Galaxy is the only one that I actually find flexible enough to do everything that I want.


----------



## Persithis (Jan 22, 2013)

Probably HTC deluxe or Xperia Z.
Might get a Nexus 4 if I got an urge to buy something.


----------



## toyes (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Looking forward to the Samsung S4. Looks like its going to be a powerful phone.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kcerica (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hey guys I wish I could get the HTC butterfly. The alternative is the HTC DNA with Verizon but it has no SD card (and my contract isn't with Verizon)


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia S. Or if I find a GNex at $365. New and sim free.

If anyone knows a site where I can get it for $365 or less, sim free and has worldwide shipping, please let me know.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## espaciosalter20 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Why everybody likes big screen??? Why don't make good 4" phones anymore???+

Enviado desde mi Xperia Sola usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Age of Persians (Jan 22, 2013)

I want the ubuntu phone


----------



## mcoot (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm looking forward to all of the next generation of phones, because as far as I'm concerned if all players bring their A-game in terms of phone design, the consumer wins.

Personally, I'll probably stick with Windows Phone, probably a next-generation Nokia (or perhaps a HTC). The 920 and 8X look sexy as hell but my first-gen Sammy Focus still has life in it yet, so I'm not going to buy one of those.

In terms of Android, you can bet that the Galaxy S4 and whatever the HTC 'M7' ends up being called are going to be excellent handsets.

Also, I'm hoping against hope that RIM can rise out of the ashes and actually do something with BlackBerry 10. Nonetheless I can't say I hold much hope for RIM...


----------



## raviluke (Jan 22, 2013)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Considering any android phone, they are all the same OS wise. So technically they are all same. I already use an iPhone 5. So my next phone will be bb10. Something new and something different.


----------



## rampo (Jan 22, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 64 GB with 64 GB SD card

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## CB620 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Note 2

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jon9314 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Well I love my galaxy nexus. Since I don't think Verizon will get another nexus I guess maybe s4 as long as the boot loader can be unlocked.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Schoutse said:


> galaxy note II i hope
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Dont even think about it.i have note and its bad

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Jan 23, 2013)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



espaciosalter20 said:


> Why everybody likes big screen??? Why don't make good 4" phones anymore???+
> 
> Enviado desde mi Xperia Sola usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's really baffling. Personally, I won't consider a phone over 4.3 inches.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jimkaf (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 probably. Unless I need to buy it sooner, in which case low budget will dictate Xperia arc-s.

Sent from my Wildfire S.


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 23, 2013)

Now that they're out, I've been wanting a Nexus 4 or an Xperia Z! If I'd just waited a bit longer before I have bought my Acro S. :|


----------



## Note_2 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Whatever is out in two years... if I want any other phones,  my note 2 is great. Hopefully one with those drop proof screens.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saschc (Jan 23, 2013)

Nexus 4


----------



## aman bansal (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung galaxy note 2

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steppnasty (Jan 23, 2013)

If it is announced that T-Mobile will be a carrier for the HTC M7 then I will be holding out for that phone.  Otherwise I will most likely get the Nexus 4.


----------



## Mamarosoft (Jan 23, 2013)

Galaxy S4 probably.


----------



## barraprayoga (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

XPERIA Z

Sent from my JENA | CM10


----------



## beanboy89 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

At this point, I'm not sure what I want as my next phone. About 6 months ago, I thought I wanted something like a Sensation or Atrix, but now prices on other better phones have gone down. Now I think I want something like a One X, Galaxy Nexus, or Nexus 4. I would like to have LTE so I would probably go with the One X or Nexus 4, but I'm just not sure at this point.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app/


----------



## HetManPL (Jan 23, 2013)

Depends on my budget...But I think I'll be aiming in sth like Note II or SGS III


----------



## Gamertroid (Jan 23, 2013)

*Probably Nexus 4*

Probably Nexus 4, it looks epic but can't find it anywhere cheap.


----------



## eduardoll (Jan 23, 2013)

probably a Xperia Z


----------



## dollyaja (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC butterfly  (҂'̀⌣'́)9

Sent from my HyperMIUI Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## einrae214 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Im probably going to just wait and see what they come out with after reading about rumored devices until I see them I wont know what im going to get. I go through a lot maybe 2-3 a year so I have no idea what im going to get maybe a nexus device and samsung and waiting for htc to come out with somthing decent on tmobile. Carrier branded devices and single carrier devices are a thing of the past learn from the iphone and samsung. 

You the realist person breathing
Only if I hold my breath.


----------



## SurvivorZer0 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

thats hard to say...lots of good choices now


Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## jammin_ben17 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The new iphone or gs3?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## GrantB13 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The Xperia Z is a thought of mine, but I'm really interested in the LG Optimus G2 after reading a little about it.

If I knew I could live with a windows phone I'd get a Lumia 920 or something newer but I think I'd want an android back after a while.

I'd get an S4, but I personally don't like touchwiz, so I really doubt it.


----------



## wildstang83 (Jan 24, 2013)

This hopefully if I can scrape up enough cash:





lol

But nah, I think I'm gonna go for the S4. Getting kinda sick of HTC and their new found anti-developer stance their starting to take on here of late. Kinda sucks to say that considering I have used and developed on HTC devices only since the Eris.


----------



## iqbal46 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I want to buy nexus s. my friend want to sell it to me at a bargain price. IDR 1,8oo.ooo  is cheap rite?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## darkainu (Jan 24, 2013)

Xperia Z or a windows phone for a change.


----------



## falcon897 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy s4 

8 core processor
2gb ram
13 mp camera
2mp front camera
3000+ mAh battery 
4.99 in oled screen 
1920x1080 440 DPI 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chaltier (Jan 24, 2013)

Xperia Play with psx games oh Yeah !!


----------



## hasib_kst (Jan 24, 2013)

HTC M7


----------



## toyes (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Looking forward to getting the S4.  That or a Nexus

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jianC (Jan 25, 2013)

Certainly not a HTC.  Motorola photon Q with IC chip hack


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Looking for the Nexus 4.... So Damn scarce! Whatever you get online the prices are outrageous.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gran_lexu (Jan 25, 2013)

I hope it will be SGS 4


----------



## birapjr (Jan 25, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

A tizen phone or wait for a note 4 and see if samsung has anything for me in 5-5.5 inches.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cyrusavirus (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

GS4.....  Come to daddy  

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda premium


----------



## Ariuss (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Gunna have to say the S4. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slysir (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Going to wait for the Galaxy S4.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## shog7n (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920. 
No more Andoird /iOS.
I currently have a Nokia N9 (Meego+Android 4.0.1) & ZTE Tania (wp7.5)


----------



## callofduty4 (Jan 26, 2013)

slysir said:


> Going to wait for the Galaxy S4.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I have to agree with this, I've been a stock android guy my whole life but something about samsung's S series is appealing to me.


----------



## toutoune28 (Jan 26, 2013)

A nexus 4 (if in stock a day...)


----------



## arnzzz (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I wanted a Samsung galaxy note 2 but could not justify spending the money so I bought a Chinese copy. It arrived yesterday and I'm pleasantly surprised with it. For 100 pounds its got everything I want and need. Its running stock jelly bean.

Sent from my H7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## l27_0_0_1 (Jan 26, 2013)

iPhone 4S or Nokia 920(or the next top smartphone from nokia, heard they are making true pureview on wp8)


----------



## toutoune28 (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe a Galaxy S4... if the screen is not to tall.


----------



## Ironic12 (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't know which one but definitely Android or maybe I'll give a change to Windows. but as I see it, Android will be my choice , maybe S4...


----------



## IDragons (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Most likely the HTC Butterfly, however I will immediately have Cyanogen flashed, as sense is too heavy.

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Rydder (Jan 26, 2013)

Definitely galaxy s 4. I've now had s2,currently s3,so it's gotta be s4 next,IF I'm gonna upgrade! Very pleased with this one,so maybe I'll just wait untill s5 comes out!


----------



## bleakness (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe a google branded device .


----------



## PvtJoker (Jan 27, 2013)

I currently have the HTC G2 with Mimicry 1.5, my wife has the LG optimus S. I am looking at either getting us both the Galaxy S3 or the LG Optimus G. Both phones are comparible but the LG is said to have better graphics and 2gb ram on top of 32gb internal memory. Anyone got other info they might want to add to help me decide.


----------



## papic7m (Jan 27, 2013)

mine definitely will be Samsung Note2 , just a perfect phone....:good:


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Definitely Xperia S.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LEON_HEART (Jan 27, 2013)

mine will be Samsung Note 1  4 SURE


----------



## Weeboab (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hopefully the Samsung galaxy s 4 when it comes out 

sent from my GT-I9100 or my GT-I9300


----------



## SolidSnake33 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S5

Sent from my SGH-I747M


----------



## Cebrailefee (Jan 27, 2013)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hi everybody,
I've a Galaxy S i9000 and I wanna buy a Xiaomi Mi2 on February :3
I love that smartphone, powerful, cheap and has MiUi 


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## krazedout (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably an S3 when the price drops, or a nexus 4.

I'm on a HTC right now and I like sense a lot though. Maybe when HTC comes up with something new, I'll take a look at that as well.


----------



## muhammadnajmi96 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung Galaxy S4 for sure 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HTCKnight (Jan 28, 2013)

*The next smart phone*

I think it will be a Samsung Galaxy S III or a Google Nexus.


----------



## Aarghl (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm still happy with my actual phone, so my next smart phone isn't even announced yet


----------



## Ganesh A (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I prefer Nexus or Samsung YoUm!!


----------



## userXDevX (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have said the S3 until I heard LG are upping production of the Nexus 4 to give the people what they want. So a nexus 4 it is


----------



## Madrenergic (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Come on you stupid Nexus 4! I'm still waiting for you! 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Wonty (Jan 28, 2013)

nexus 4 or samsung galaxy IV


----------



## LewisGauss (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Sony Xperia Z? 

_UltimaTIME Clock Widgets, best clock widget ever! Try it now!_
_Stark Industrial Mars is officially acquired by Lewis' Inc. _
__________________________________________
_Advertisements are brought to you by LewisGauss, CEO of Lewis' Inc._


----------



## srgperez (Jan 29, 2013)

Maybe the next nexus if its coming from Samsung or Sony (or even Motorola), but only if my Desire HD dies on duty...


----------



## falconoble (Jan 29, 2013)

Sprint Galaxy Nexus. Just ordered it today and I'm stoked!


----------



## eibbor82 (Jan 29, 2013)

I've had my S2 for a little over a year, and will probably hold onto it for at least another year or two. I'd say that whenever I do upgrade it will be to another Galaxy phone. Maybe the S5 or something.


----------



## ruarcs (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

A note 2 like size phone with more juice!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## opliko (Jan 29, 2013)

Really want the Nexus 4, wish it was in stock.


----------



## sky_proj (Jan 29, 2013)

s5660


----------



## Griffiths_Anna (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy s4 or htc m7 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## chexuma (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm buying a Huawei U8800.

The screen is the right size for me as I bring my tablet with me, and the price is sweeeet. I've been having fun watching development progress, and I love low-cost devices that let me do everything I need and want.


----------



## clandestino09 (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably a Lumia. I'd like to somebody bring Windows  Phone to gs2 like a cooked rom :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AngDR01D (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The next generation Galaxy Note. 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## cacao3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Xperia Z. 
Love xperia phones style.


----------



## Stanerefor (Jan 29, 2013)

Google X probably.


----------



## xacobe97 (Jan 29, 2013)

I would like a Nexus 4 or a Galaxy S3, but both are very expensive


----------



## tyessen (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just got a new One X+, but I know the m7 is right around the corner...  hopefully the X+ gets sense 5

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orzorzw (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Htc m7 +1 :d


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I am waiting fr s4

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## cy0126 (Jan 30, 2013)

min might be xperia z:laugh:


----------



## Red Wolf (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 5 or whatever it may call 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xonone (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung Galaxy s4 probably. This note 2 is going to last me for a awhile tho so maybe a Note 3  I cant decide which...


Sent from my SCH-R950 Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4578999 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung Galaxy S III or i'm also thinking about iPhone 4s 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EVObastard (Jan 30, 2013)

My new phone will be my rooted EVO as soon as I find a ROM I like. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## deadcpu (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Htc One X+

----------------Read If You Have Time----------------
Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 2 N7100,
HIT thanks if I did Helped you.
 LIFE! It's what you make out of it!


----------



## s8freak (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 definitely it's going to be AWESOME 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shootmeagain (Jan 31, 2013)

Wishing for a Galaxy S3.


----------



## siccboy (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

hopefully the s4

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkviktory (Jan 31, 2013)

hopefully Galaxy Note 2 ^^ :highfive:


----------



## AssFIT (Jan 31, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



don't know yet. I am still using HD2. Maybe will try iphone 6.


----------



## rafsxxx (Jan 31, 2013)

I hope have the new Samsung Galaxy Note II :laugh:


----------



## delusionsofgrandure (Jan 31, 2013)

s4 rumors sounds so exciting so for me, it'll be most likely the galaxy s4.


----------



## kyoshiro67 (Jan 31, 2013)

samsung SIII or iPhone 5 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Motorola X Phone

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## janndo (Feb 1, 2013)

S3 or Nexus  :cyclops::fingers-crossed:


----------



## conkec (Feb 1, 2013)

Definitely going to be Galaxy S4. I think it's going to have octa coress


----------



## Kikonez (Feb 1, 2013)

*S4*

May be S4 :0 the new future


----------



## devilboy23 (Feb 1, 2013)

currently i am using samsung galaxy ace, in next week i am going to get my self SIII


----------



## KeemGoodFella (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Right now I have a HTC ONE S s4 but 2 Moro in going to get a Verizon plan and idk what to get lol HTC dna DROID maxx hd sg3 iphone 5 there's just so many options 

Sent from my One S using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Maxx247 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Definitely galaxy s4 or nexus 4


----------



## For1n (Feb 2, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

maybe M7.. or nexus 5

Send from my One XL CM10


----------



## snet (Feb 2, 2013)

For1n said:


> maybe M7.. or nexus 5
> 
> Send from my One XL CM10

Click to collapse



ZTE V970!!


----------



## FingerMove (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Probably a Sony Xperia Z, it's just perfect... But I'll wait for how much it costs.

Sent from my super flashy Galaxy Nexus via Tapatalk


----------



## smiodan (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Definitely will be ths samsung gs3.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daniux (Feb 2, 2013)

I was planning something from the Xperia 2013 line... but I would really appreciate a phone with physical qwerty keyboard..


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Probably the Galaxy S4 since I have been using the Galaxy phones for a while.


----------



## lord_nathan9 (Feb 2, 2013)

Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4.


----------



## wolfouis (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC Hero... 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mziada (Feb 2, 2013)

Galaxy Note II N7100


----------



## bball606 (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably the next nexus. By then android will be superior in every way over the iPhone.


----------



## Giving (Feb 2, 2013)

Probably the beautiful Samsung Galaxy SIII 

Can't wait till there!


----------



## suki300me (Feb 3, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## Kn!ght L!fe (Feb 3, 2013)

A Galaxy S3, if i get the cash


----------



## hallaz (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Still waiting for nexus 4, now im very confortable using GN..but it going to minor lag...will missing the darkness of amoled..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hikikomorikruge (Feb 3, 2013)

If Google voice launches in Canada then my next "phone" will be the Nexus 7 with HSPA+ and a bluetooth headset. Otherwise the nexus 4 or if I can hold out, the next nexus.


----------



## biagio7xD (Feb 3, 2013)

nexus 4

---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

or new google phone =D


----------



## polluzet (Feb 3, 2013)

*My next smartphone*



biagio7xD said:


> nexus 4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------
> 
> or new google phone =D

Click to collapse



My next smartphone will be a samsung galaxy S2 or S3; it depends from my budget


----------



## tattooedgod (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC evo design 4G from a LG Marquee 

If this helped hit the THANKS button. 

LG Marquee --- ROM: MegaTron 6.1.0 ––– Kernal: HK4B3


----------



## gcdb06 (Feb 4, 2013)

i think my next is galaxy s3 from sony


----------



## jesusprice (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 or GS4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## gbssengo (Feb 4, 2013)

I wait for the Optimus G Pro..!!


----------



## dellup (Feb 4, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Probably nexus 5/6 or note 3

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## geekygod (Feb 4, 2013)

*iPhone 5S*

I am currently using the S3 and will wait for iPhone 5S . I will buy that!!


----------



## CookieMaker (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Waiting for the next htc

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia S.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryukaiser (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Sony Xperia Z is fabulous smartphone so far, maybe next will Z 

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## khainqk (Feb 4, 2013)

I think it's Galaxy S4


----------



## dj_tallboy (Feb 4, 2013)

Galaxy S5, Nexus 6 or Note 4 So... I will the new phone after 2 or 3 years


----------



## Salamender (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I wait the X-Phone by Motorola,

Tapatalké depuis mon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hopefully a N4 or S4

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## ErebusRaze (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'll most likely get the S4 as my social phone unless something mind blowing is released around the same time. I may even pass over it if it retains the same flimsy plastic chassis. I'll get a BB10 device strictly for business as I'm impressed with the QNX platform.


----------



## M8tor (Feb 5, 2013)

Love my S2.  Can't imagine not following the galaxy line.  They are rock solid.


----------



## rabies876 (Feb 5, 2013)

Some may find it a bit odd but my _*NEXUS ONE *_ has always been there and thanks to _*EVERVOLV*_ for not us like *GOOGLE* but always to thanks to them.

It maybe (drum roll please) a ..........nexus one. LOL.
Any HTC android powered device.


----------



## owlwood (Feb 5, 2013)

Very likely the Xperia ZL (ZQ here in Brazil).


----------



## Majestic36 (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy s3 or HTC Droid DNA would be my next phone.

Sent from my LG-P690 using xda app-developers app


----------



## migliamario (Feb 5, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'd like to buy the Xiaomi Mi-two. great hardware and price. I really do think it's a great phone
Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rumcajs997 (Feb 5, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus 4 with no doubt but it cannot be bought in my country...


----------



## francesco.piccia (Feb 6, 2013)

HTC 8X!


----------



## pelopidass (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm thinking ZTE Nubia or Oppo Find 5 or HTC Droid DNA

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_918D using xda app-developers app


----------



## H.Style86 (Feb 8, 2013)

i don't know..but it will be HTC for sure :silly:


----------



## andrevctr12 (Feb 8, 2013)

iPhone 6, for sure.. kkk

I just bought a DROID Rarz i


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



H.Style86 said:


> i don't know..but it will be HTC for sure :silly:

Click to collapse



If you're going for ROMs on your phone, I would not recommend HTC. Seeing their latest anti dev policy, I would avoid HTC for now. Go for a Samsung Or Sony instead.

The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_


----------



## nimaol (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

All i know that it's not gonna be iphone!!

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## hansendk76 (Feb 8, 2013)

*Sv: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung S4 

Sendt fra min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk2


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Motorola Nexus X


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Already got it.

Sent from a galaxy far^2 away.


----------



## melequicho (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC


----------



## chubby65 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy s4 for me 
After the performance of the S2 and s3 how much better can it get? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csakesz55 (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure it's gonna be called S4.  But... who knows.


----------



## chubby65 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



csakesz55 said:


> Not sure it's gonna be called S4.  But... who knows.

Click to collapse



Was thinking about nexus 4 but only 16GB and apparently the screens are very easy to scratch 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Truitt.Jack (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I have a Samsung Galaxy s III and I love it. Best device I've used so far. I mean, sure there are phones like the HTC Droid DNA which have better specs, but a 1080p display and quad core sure suck up a ton of battery life and most apps don't even support them yet. You actually can't even tell that it is 1080p compared to this phone, since mobile displays are relatively small. Don't get me wrong, its a great phone, but I'm staying with my GSIII until I see something that's really worth upgrading. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JesseMT4G (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Have one upgrade left. Thinking on the Nexus 4 as I have a s3 right now. So probably rock the Nexus 4 for a minute and if it don't suffice, then take back the s3 I would give to the wife, who currently rocks an amaze. 

The n4 is only 50 bucks right now on T-Mobile. 

Sent from a galaxy far away!


----------



## ed123488 (Feb 10, 2013)

*回覆: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 is half price compare to HTC butterfly in my contry. But N4 didn't sell on the local market. That's a pity. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## villur700 (Feb 10, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 2


----------



## weiyu (Feb 10, 2013)

Galaxy s4


----------



## hcbrf3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lt. Win said:


> If you're going for ROMs on your phone, I would not recommend HTC. Seeing their latest anti dev policy, I would avoid HTC for now. Go for a Samsung Or Sony instead.
> 
> The Awesome Rooted, Customized And Supercharged HTC Wildfire™ S powered by _CyanogenMod 10.0_

Click to collapse



Good info, thanks.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 PM ----------

Probably Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4.


----------



## rodrigo634 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Moto razr

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Truitt.Jack (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



rodrigo634 said:


> Moto razr
> 
> Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Www no.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 PM ----------




JesseMT4G said:


> Have one upgrade left. Thinking on the Nexus 4 as I have a s3 right now. So probably rock the Nexus 4 for a minute and if it don't suffice, then take back the s3 I would give to the wife, who currently rocks an amaze.
> 
> The n4 is only 50 bucks right now on T-Mobile.
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far away!

Click to collapse



I'm on Sprint so if I use mine I would get the LG Optimus G. Its better than the Nexus 4 and there's a bogo offer right now.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## el_enano (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm still hesitant...
Xperia (one with hw keyboard)
or
Galaxy S3


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pantech burst


----------



## b1nb1n2012 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Note 3 or S5 . im using note 2 right now and this phone is totally a beast.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FlyingOtter (Feb 11, 2013)

Samsung S4 or next Nexus. I'll decide after their release


----------



## bbrad (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Gs3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsturchio (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm thinking maybe hold out for the next nice phone that's not pushing 5".  They're getting too damn big to hold and operate one handed. 

Sony Xperia's waterproofing is intriguing though. 

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cordobes2k (Feb 12, 2013)

now I'm on S2, I will wait for the Motorola X, or the S4.

So far I'm very happy with Samsung.


----------



## glydersid (Feb 12, 2013)

Most likely a Sony since my last 2 phones are Sony. I am looking at the Xperia Z but the price is too much at the moment. Will most likely get it mid year when the price drops.


----------



## Gohhee (Feb 12, 2013)

I will go to next nexus. maybe.


----------



## lcsd (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Note II or Galaxy S4. Skipping S3, keeping S2 NeatROM Lite Jelly Bean.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## omnius1 (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Currently torn between Optimus G, BlackBerry z10, or HTC 8x. Waiting to see if anything good gets announced at MWC this month before I pull the trigger though


----------



## gandharva (Feb 12, 2013)

Nexus 4 and I already have it.


----------



## g4illou (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitely a nexus, tired of secured boot loader and ugly roms


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 14, 2013)

Right now I am most likely going to go with one of the next 3. Nexus 5, Galaxy S4, or Motorola X. Very excited to see what the last one is all about.


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 14, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Yeah tons of hype about the Motorola X, meant to be a "game-changer" whatever that means...


----------



## Disturbed59 (Feb 15, 2013)

Whatever nexus is out when my contract is up at the end of 2014.


----------



## L0rkh (Feb 16, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 or HTC One.


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia S or Ion or S III Mini if it ever comes in my country, and I'm also considering the Galaxy Grand.

Sent from My Wildfire S powered by Sense 2.1 running on Android 2.3.5 :/


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

micromax a116 canvas hd

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## Gunit78 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung note 2...... Got a s3 at the moment, had it bout 3months nw, what a device, had always been a iphone person, gotta say the android set up is brill, can't ever see me going bck to iphone in the near future, but there are so many smartphone out there nw, the choice is endless 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrctony (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Oppo find 5...
http://en.oppo.com/product/find5/


----------



## Bigsl0ppy (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



dsturchio said:


> I'm thinking maybe hold out for the next nice phone that's not pushing 5".  They're getting too damn big to hold and operate one handed.
> 
> Sony Xperia's waterproofing is intriguing though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would have to agree 5" is pushing it. The s3 screen real estate is perfect for me just kick up the dpi on the next device. 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## barberyan (Feb 16, 2013)

*future phone*

i-phone 5 or better of corse....


----------



## chivat87 (Feb 16, 2013)

if i have money now, i think i wanna buy Sony Xperia T or iPhone 5


----------



## lilraven974 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC m7 or galaxy s4 with enough luck and money 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

More than likely the s4 when it's released currently on the s3

You can Trust me I'm a Newb...


----------



## sheik124 (Feb 17, 2013)

The next big thing from HTC. I'm really hoping Google brings the Nexus line back to them.


----------



## onebornoflight (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm where I'm gonna be UNLESS Google releases a QWERTY Nexus... though if the S4 is as amazing as it is sounding I could defect.

Sent from my SGH-T699 using the XDA-developers app.


----------



## Ieatnoobs (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I will probably be picking up a Nexus 4 or a IPhone 5. I am still debating which one I think deserves my money. I am also looking at the Lumia 920 but seeing how Nokia seems to be getting ready to release a newer Lumia idk. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## agg2002 (Feb 17, 2013)

nexus


----------



## donjuan08 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Not sure. Either the s4, or the HTC one. I love my DNA however I wold love if  it was thinner and a better LED light ohh and cm10 

sent from my viper DNA


----------



## tldr23 (Feb 17, 2013)

*galaxy next series. .*

eagerly waiting for Samsung Galaxy S4...


----------



## zuco1989 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4, if they dont mess up design too much

Sent from GT-I9100G CyanogenMod 10.1


----------



## dbout (Feb 17, 2013)

My current smartphone is the Huawei U8836D (G500 Pro). Good quality and performance but so far quite a lot of incompatibilities with applications. Thinking of getting a Samsung Duos since it's more "plug 'n' play" even it is not that good performance wise.


----------



## alyahya (Feb 17, 2013)

*i,m*

my next samsung galaxy s4


----------



## JungleKing76 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I have been a Motorola only guy since the first droid in 2008 so I am excited to see the X phone when it comes.  A Motorola phone built by Google?  Can't wait!!

I am using a GS3 now on sprint and I like it but I just have to go back to moto and Verizon.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Samkitpalecha (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hey can anyone tell me how's samsung galaxy s3 mini ??  

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scottay5150 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Mine will the galaxy..... 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roy_nor (Feb 17, 2013)

*Chinese models..?*

Going to China to drool on their models, anything I should keep my eyes open to? Meizu MX2 looks awesome though.


----------



## Amrod_Ringeril (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Depending on how long lasts my galaxy s i9000, a nexus o a high-end dual sim android phone.


----------



## 3mkcee (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Would have to say I am quite looking forward to the S4....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## Apache26 (Feb 17, 2013)

Probably Samsung Galaxy S2+


----------



## Omega Supreme (Feb 17, 2013)

3mkcee said:


> Would have to say I am quite looking forward to the S4....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I agree. Not the hugest Samsung fan, but the S4 is looking pretty hot. 

I just bought the LG Optimus G, and am beyond happy with it, so I won't be looking to upgrade for a few years, but I do know my next phone will be Qi enabled. Wireless charging is the future.


----------



## dankko (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos :laugh:


----------



## kcc825 (Feb 18, 2013)

The android phone with QWERY keyboard and dual sim.


----------



## Tsiqara (Feb 18, 2013)

kcc825 said:


> The android phone with QWERY keyboard and dual sim.

Click to collapse



Dual sim is awesome, dont agree about querty.

HTC One would be awesome to play with !


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Still deciding between Xperia S, Ion ans S3 Mini. :X

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dazza_84 (Feb 18, 2013)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I didn't know whether to get the s3 this week or wait for the galaxy s4?? Someone pls chime in cos I have no idea, when is the s4 supposed to be coming out? 
Thanks


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



dazza_84 said:


> I didn't know whether to get the s3 this week or wait for the galaxy s4?? Someone pls chime in cos I have no idea, when is the s4 supposed to be coming out?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



S4 supposedly coming end of march.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slimer777 (Feb 18, 2013)

SGS4. If it has a good screen.:good:


----------



## don728871 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Disturbed59 said:


> Whatever nexus is out when my contract is up at the end of 2014.

Click to collapse



Same I get done in 2013 Nov and I am going to gets nexus or a note 3 or something else HTC phone are a pain usable but a pain ....fast boot commands are a pain sometimes ...and for those who are going to say I am a newb you silly nrwb 

Sent from my Enraged Rezound using xda app-developers app


----------



## LegnaDegna (Feb 18, 2013)

Next nexus, hope it will be motorola nexus 5


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



LegnaDegna said:


> Next nexus, hope it will be motorola nexus 5

Click to collapse



Some say its Nexus X. Idk, Google hasn't announced anything yet.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tharonny (Feb 18, 2013)

Next will be the Samsung i9000, should arrive in a day or 2. Hopefully the Jiayu G4 will be releases quickly, couse that will probably be the next one


----------



## eksasol (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

^ Old phone but great choice for roms.

Sent from XDA app


----------



## agg2002 (Feb 18, 2013)

maybe xperia z


----------



## gaper1 (Feb 18, 2013)

too early to tell since there is still 2 yr left for my contract... However, I do like the flexibility of the Nexus phone.


----------



## t0pstar (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung galaxy Note 3


----------



## b1nb1n2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 or Note 3 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2 GT-N7100 using xda app


----------



## gator365 (Feb 19, 2013)

If the next nexus is as good a value as the nexus 4 ill probably buy it.  Not sure other than that, but I know for sue that it won't be on contract.  I'm tired of constantly having problems with att and i want to be able to leave if they piss me off.


----------



## riven2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Nxs 4


----------



## jd07bos (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Probably the GS4

Sent from my Galaxy SIII on Verizon Wireless using Tapatalk


----------



## shashank281295 (Feb 19, 2013)

i am currently owning micromax a110 but just wish if i could own a samsung s3


----------



## hadiss4418 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Optimus g pro

Sent from my LG-KU5400 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BlackBacker (Feb 19, 2013)

next will be HTC one


----------



## xpirt (Feb 19, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Problably HTC Droid DNA.
The best one.

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiamondDave (Feb 19, 2013)

I think for me it will be the Sony Xperia Z or the HTC One. I haven't decided yet, because both of them have features I like. So I will see, but definetly one of them


----------



## tooAlive (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm thinking about going with an iPhone 5 or the latest Samsung offering when I do upgrade.

Currently have an iPhone 4.


----------



## bbrad (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



tooAlive said:


> I'm thinking about going with an iPhone 5 or the latest Samsung offering when I do upgrade.
> 
> Currently have an iPhone 4.

Click to collapse



Why do you have a I phone on a xda forum your asking for trouble Lol.  Not to be rude but why are you here? Xda has a sister site called iOS developers it has all kinds of stuff 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## msavic6 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Whatever phone has really good battery life,a good camera and good speaker and audio output in September 2013 will be my new phone. I'm thinking galaxy s4 or note3 and maybe if the next nexus is good then that too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Could_Brick_A_Microwave (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 or X, depending on how Motorola does. If the rumors about a 3000 mah battery and actual durability (no decorative soon to be cracked glass disco ball) are true, I would buy the heck out of it.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ster76 (Feb 20, 2013)

The HTC One was just announced today, I might look into that


----------



## alicepattinson (Feb 20, 2013)

Will be waiting for S4 :silly:


----------



## Dhiraj (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Waiting for Nexus 5 release, may be in May.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm really eager to get the phone. Not sure whether to pounce upon the HTC One or wait for the Galaxy S4. Thoughts?


----------



## zlewe (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Waiting for S4 to compare with HTC One. But I don't think S4 will be better.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Is development support better for HTC or Sammy? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hammad-zafar (Feb 20, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S3*

I am planning to buy samsung galaxy s3 probably.


----------



## dumaitbjimmy (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Currently late for gs3 should wait out till the gs4

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jed0r (Feb 20, 2013)

Waiting for all new high end phones: S4 and Motorola 'X'.
Atm I would get the HTC One probably but I would wait for real reviews (screen, battery, etc) and XDA forum activity for that model.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 have the money ready for update waiting for release 

"Zed? Zed's dead baby."


----------



## doubled822 (Feb 20, 2013)

I have Evo 3d currently...probably S3, or maybe something new, whatever's out around April 1st.


----------



## asdlsd (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Motorola nexus ))

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## neilchen (Feb 21, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z !!!
It looks great for me


----------



## mateo99 (Feb 21, 2013)

Xperia Z,:victory:


----------



## infamous111 (Feb 21, 2013)

galaxy s3 for sure


----------



## Javicii23 (Feb 22, 2013)

My current phone is a Galaxy Nexus, and also is the first Android phone I´ve had. My next objective will be the next Nexus (not the Nexus 4). I like the true Android experience.


----------



## Backyard07 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Either nexus or sg3.


----------



## force70 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

For sure s4 and xperia ZL. (Z if lte will work in toronto). And depending on a few things  the moto/google phone whenever it comes out. If i happen to see  a white nexus 4 in person it would be hard for me not to buy it also lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda premium


----------



## oouaw (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Nexus 4 or galaxy s4

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShaneAR (Feb 22, 2013)

Ya know, I'm probably one of the very few here that doesn't own (and never has) a mobile phone...smart or otherwise. My first mobile device was actually my Nexus 7.

I still think the costs, pricing, and company administration of mobile plans are ridiculous, so I won't be owning one anytime soon.  That said, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in picking up a Nexus 4.


----------



## bbrad (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



ShaneAR said:


> Ya know, I'm probably one of the very few here that doesn't own (and never has) a mobile phone...smart or otherwise. My first mobile device was actually my Nexus 7.
> 
> I still think the costs, pricing, and company administration of mobile plans are ridiculous, so I won't be owning one anytime soon.  That said, I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in picking up a Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Were still on a 40$ deal unlimited text,web, video and 700 minutes. And my galaxy s was free lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glenesis (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The LG Optimus G on Sprint intrigues me. Quad-core S4 proc, 2gb RAM and 32gb of onboard storage... pretty sick for a hndred bucks...

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChaosHaku (Feb 22, 2013)

Maybe Xperia Z


----------



## The Internet (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm fortunate to have people on my family plan that don't care about upgrading. My upgrade is Feb. 2014 so if I were to go by that, I'd probably wait for next Nexus of next Note. If I steal someone's upgrade  then I'll probably hop on GS4. I'm very excited about March 14 Samsung event.


----------



## aceofalltrades (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

note 2

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mohamed Karakish (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

note 2 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bk11222 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

not due for an upgrade until September. I'm thinking of selling my s2 skyrocket to get the s3 post s4 release.  if I was due for an upgrade sooner, the s4 or the rumored Motorola X depending on specs. especially the battery (needs to pack a punch or be able to use a spare) and having an external SD card option. 

Sent from my GT-P3113 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbrad (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Аdmin said:


> I'm still using a G1. I don't plan getting a new phone until this one cannot be repaired :angel:

Click to collapse



Haha same here I got a 1st gen Samsung galaxy s fascinate IG has CyanogenMod 4.2.2 and until devoloment dies on it I'm keeping it lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mavLP (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't wait for the end of the year, I can upgrade my phone again for AT&T. What's coming out this fall, or do the companies only announce shortly before they release?


----------



## yovieitem87 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

hope next nexus 4 will be own.


----------



## Nbsss (Feb 23, 2013)

yovieitem87 said:


> hope next nexus 4 will be own.

Click to collapse



What do u think the "game changing" software in the motorola nexus will be?
I'm thinking they'll merge android with chrome OS, allowing you to dock the phone to a monitor and use chrome OS similar to how "ubuntu for android" works
That would be amazing


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Nbsss said:


> What do u think the "game changing" software in the motorola nexus will be?
> I'm thinking they'll merge android with chrome OS, allowing you to dock the phone to a monitor and use chrome OS similar to how "ubuntu for android" works
> That would be amazing

Click to collapse



I never thought of it that way.  

That would be le epic.

Sent from the 32Bit Batman Potayto! 

"I may look like Bat MAN from the outside, but I'm a real Potayto Inside."


----------



## meatydoom (Feb 23, 2013)

I think I am going to drop my HTC Vivid and grab either the new Samsung or the new HTC One


----------



## bberrypoptart (Feb 23, 2013)

maybe gnex


----------



## vaikz (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

For me I would love to have a htc phone in the future. But would like to try those china smart phone. 
By the way which chinese phone would you recommend?

sent from P700, waiting for cm


----------



## Pupsterface (Feb 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Still have to go on for more then a year before changing but I'm considering an Asus Fone since I'll soon buy an Asus laptop (just so they match xD )

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## trombetta.peperoni (Feb 23, 2013)

I hope to buy Nexus 4 ,but in Italy , for the moment , is not possible due to high cost


----------



## Freedom79 (Feb 23, 2013)

*HTC One*

HTC One looks amazing!!


----------



## FRESHMAN22 (Feb 23, 2013)

HTC One really has taken my eyes and I never expected that HTC could make a phone that I would like. The HTC logo on the phone with the capacitive buttons really turns me off though. I'm truly waiting for the X Phone and the Galaxy S4 before I make up my mind. This Galaxy Nexus battery is just not cutting it for me.


----------



## Airhn (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

My next phone is going to be the nexus 4. I just have to decide whether to keep it android or try Ubuntu. Anyone know if it would be easy to change between them? 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alexei Volkoff (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't see myself downsizing from my current Galaxy Note II  5.5" screen or giving up on the S pen functionality, so I guess I'll wait for the Note III or even maybe the Note IV if the Note III doesn't bring anything worth paying for.


----------



## Leonid.G (Feb 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## evilboy1102 (Feb 24, 2013)

Xperia Z i'm coming


----------



## mattiemvs (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking about the Galaxy Xcover 2 because it's water proof


----------



## mdhav538 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am thinking of buying the Samsung S duos. Most of my friends bought it and it is cheap when u compare the specifications


----------



## jamoqu (Feb 25, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## acum_junior (Feb 25, 2013)

i'm using galaxy mini2


----------



## jvalberca (Feb 25, 2013)

A Sony Xperia, the cheapest one with at least 5mpx of camera .


----------



## Lt.Win (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Can't decide between Xperia S, Ion, Galaxy Grand and SGS2.

It's a war between Development, Size, Price and Battery Life...

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S


----------



## Eternalty (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Gonna have to go with either the s4 or the note 2

Sent from my Pink Unicorn stable


----------



## sprint_dobbs (Feb 25, 2013)

Im liking the looks of the blackberry.. but prolly the s4


----------



## subharkah (Feb 25, 2013)

ummm, maybe Sony Xperia Acro S 

it's water resistant, good for me.. i love touring and outdoor activity..


----------



## actmon (Feb 25, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 meeen


----------



## dkstiler (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Well depend I am looking HTC one x or galaxy s4

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## sky.walker (Feb 26, 2013)

I am thinking of the HTC butterfly, Fujitsu Arrows X, or Sony xperia Z.
Right now I'm leaning towards the butterfly as the rooting instructions have already been posted on XDA. As far as I know most (if not all) japanese phones bootloader are locked so rooting is much more challenging.


----------



## JacobK254 (Feb 26, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## sengook (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine will be the Galaxy or Nexus equivalent in 1.5-2 years time XD or maybe a sony xperia...

but TBH, I'd consider an HTC or Motorola as well.  That or I don't use a real phone in 2 years time


----------



## motiv77 (Feb 26, 2013)

Gonna use my S3 a little longer.
Probably gonna skip S4, and go straight to the S5 next year ^^


----------



## DAD12345 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I had a note 2 verizon but its so slow with everything ... so I got a tmobile one might check out the umbuntu (ubuntu) lol not even sure how to spell it .. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Feb 27, 2013)

DAD12345 said:


> I had a note 2 verizon but its so slow with everything ... so I got a tmobile one might check out the umbuntu (ubuntu) lol not even sure how to spell it ..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Xperia Z phone


----------



## biggardr (Feb 27, 2013)

*Next Phone*

My next Device will be Galaxy SIV or the predecessor to the HTC One X line


----------



## Threevo (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The HTC one 

Sent from my LG-LS840 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickfitz (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just replaced the one x with the padfone 2.
Amazing phone, best android I've bought. Build quality is excellent. 
Haven't had aluminium since iPhone 4. How I have missed the quality. 

Sent from my PadFone 2 using xda premium


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Feb 27, 2013)

htc one


----------



## druidnik (Feb 27, 2013)

HTC one or Nexus 4


----------



## anks86 (Feb 27, 2013)

S4


----------



## mvaidy (Feb 27, 2013)

*Current & Next Phone*

My current phone is Samsung S8500 Wave which runs on Bada... If there is sucessfull port of Android (with modem) or Tizen, I will stick to this phone for sometime. If not, I would like to buy a Nokia Lumia 920.


----------



## midzan21 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Maybe it should be Xperia Z or maybe HTC One, who knows.... Or it should be S3 if I get it cheap on black market...

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Faisal™ (Feb 27, 2013)

Well there is so my option actually bro,i'm little bit confused what my next smartpone , well if i can answer it ,obviously its android :victory: Well for the phone model,maybe i will take Sony Xperia acro s


----------



## hawkm (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm definitely waiting for the S4 to come out (March 14th ).
I've had an upgrade for a little while now, but I got a free GNex after a year to a year and a half with multiple Thunderbolts


----------



## KidCarter93 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC One. Other new phones just don't quite cut it for me.


----------



## elmagnificado (Feb 27, 2013)

SIII or OneX. Unless something better comes out by my August update.


----------



## vixonitas (Feb 28, 2013)

Cheap.. but surely the best in my Country.

Hisense Andromax i ..

But if I have more money.. i will buy Samsung Galaxy S3 mini.. coz i don't want to brougth any Big Size phone... or a tablet


----------



## cd95yj (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm holding out for the nexus 4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## msswami (Feb 28, 2013)

Galaxy S3 is my current choice and holding my purchase for S4.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 

"Zed?Zed's dead baby"


----------



## JKan Co (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung Galaxy Note II or Samsung Galaxy S 4

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## kekazoh (Feb 28, 2013)

Oppo Find 5! (depence on the price in Europe)
--> or maybe the Nexus 4


----------



## PermaBanned (Feb 28, 2013)

Any upcoming Nexus phone with a broken LTE fuction would do it for me.


----------



## AndreasR30 (Feb 28, 2013)

Galaxy S4!!! I hope it won´t be toooo expensive


----------



## Wolfbeef123 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Note 3.
I find it took hard to go back to a smaller screen.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## acum_junior (Mar 1, 2013)

*[RE] [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

[RE] [Discussion] What's your next
smartphone


galaxy wonder.....


----------



## codeartm (Mar 1, 2013)

My next phone wiil be from Google with full hd screen. Other vendors update their sofware very slowly.


----------



## StealthWJ (Mar 1, 2013)

Most likely the next nexus.


----------



## grcwar (Mar 2, 2013)

For sure the next nexus. There's nothing like the good and pure Android stock Rom.

The updates also comes first!


----------



## adampa1006 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



DAD12345 said:


> I had a note 2 verizon but its so slow with everything ... so I got a tmobile one might check out the umbuntu (ubuntu) lol not even sure how to spell it ..
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Slow? This think is flying! Custom kernel ,custom ROM (Whampasaures.....WHOMP WHOMP!)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium App


----------



## gedmurphy (Mar 2, 2013)

The new 41 mega pixel nokia


----------



## bjgtlzh (Mar 2, 2013)

how about xiaomi MI2 from china?


----------



## BigJoey010 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC One... As soon as it gets out 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## tobalaz (Mar 3, 2013)

Just picked up a LG Optimus G for $100, couldn't pass up a quad core 1.5 ghz cpu and 2 gig of ram for that price.


----------



## banasonic (Mar 3, 2013)

tobalaz said:


> Just picked up a LG Optimus G for $100, couldn't pass up a quad core 1.5 ghz cpu and 2 gig of ram for that price.

Click to collapse



are u sure about this price about lg O G pro with 4.7 inch and 16mp camera ???


----------



## axelgrox (Mar 3, 2013)

here in argentine is more hard get a phone how htc one x or samsung galaxy s3 that you are interest phones,  here it more dear by the coin :/


----------



## tobalaz (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just the Optimus G with 13mp camera, 1.5Ghz cpu, 2gig ram and 32 gigs internal memory 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## Vegost (Mar 3, 2013)

I recently lost my Samsung Galaxy SIII, and I've been trying to decide between buying a new SIII, an Xperia Z, waiting for the HTC One or getting the Nexus 4. Finally I've landed on the Xperia Z, waiting for it to arrive in Norway (due this Thursday)


----------



## midzan21 (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

After losing my O1 (lg p500) i must buy some phone for sister and I now check would I buy Xperia X8 or maybe Galaxy Y.

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## Subarudaddy (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sv: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 sounds nice.  

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda app-developers app


----------



## itsallgood11 (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

What do u think of the new Motorola razor Gd? 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xweb10 (Mar 4, 2013)

Im looking at either the BlackBerry Z10 or Galaxy 4


----------



## AzureBadguy (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm considering Samsung Galaxy S3 for my next smartphone


----------



## motavi (Mar 5, 2013)

Blackberry Z10 - it is looking cool and I've always been a fan of BlackBerrys!


----------



## force70 (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



AzureBadguy said:


> I'm considering Samsung Galaxy S3 for my next smartphone

Click to collapse



As much as i love my S3 ..and its.the best phone ive ever had,its getting outdated with the s4 coming soon not to.mention sony z,htc.one etc. Why buy an older phone when there are newer versions out? dont sell.yourself short dude, get one of the newer phones.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda premium


----------



## hellmichel (Mar 5, 2013)

HTC One


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 5, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Can't decide... :/

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Misledz (Mar 5, 2013)

Honestly I would never buy another Samsung device if they don't make their drivers atleast opensourced. Like I've owned 5 Samsung products and I've watched them suffer and most projects cease with incompatible drivers, biggest being camera issues. S4 will be no different.

Nexus devices all the way, and I'd target an N7 or wait for the Tegra 4 N7


----------



## Vegost (Mar 5, 2013)

I've pre-ordered a Sony Xperia Z, due to ship tomorrow. The Norwegian Market is a bit behind with this phone.


----------



## willdeng (Mar 5, 2013)

*Xperia Z or Galaxy Note 2*

I currently have the Galaxy S3. I love this device and it has served me quite well. If this dies tomorrow, I'll probably shoot for the Xperia Z or the Galaxy Note 2. Screen size is crucial for me


----------



## rajkumar85 (Mar 5, 2013)

*galaxy*

i want to buy galaxy grand


----------



## mushu13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Seeing as I just got my SGS3 I'm hoping this will be my last "phone" and the next thing I'll get is a HUD ala Google Glass.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Mar 6, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Im interested in glass as well.

Just not to keen on the price, but i guess we'll all know soon enough.

Sent from a big galaxy far^2 away.


----------



## jlinn75 (Mar 6, 2013)

S4 probably


----------



## fixxxer0 (Mar 6, 2013)

im thinking maybe the GS4 if it comes with quad core on verizon


----------



## Pikeypete (Mar 6, 2013)

*sooksso master*

The S4, no question.
I've only just recently acquired the S3 after having the Infuse, I can't put the damn thing down.
S4 +1



Pikeypete


----------



## suuei (Mar 8, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920
Please sell it in Japan!!


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 8, 2013)

I think a HTC One
I love Phones with a superb haptic but i don´t like IOS
It´s very difficult to find a high quality Android Phone


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Mar 8, 2013)

*grand duos*

i am planning to take samsung galaxy grand duos as it is  a nice phone
and fits well in my budget


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Mine is probably not out yet, i am still pleased with my trusty old desire, and there shure will be new and better phones out when it dies.
But, if it dies tomorrow, it will be the htc one x+
That phone is just ownage!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Mar 8, 2013)

*a110*

i can also buy a110 as it,s price is very low


----------



## npktun (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung galaxy S(3+x)


----------



## autospa (Mar 8, 2013)

My next smartphone will be iPhone 5S


----------



## GS2_Man (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm torn now. I originally thought I would upgrade to the next Galaxy S phone (IV) without question, but the Note series is catching my eye lately ...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaiserman1967 (Mar 8, 2013)

*My next phone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I am really hoping my next phone is going to be the Galaxy Note II! I know the HTC One X is supposed to be the up-and-comer, but the size of the Note II just looks too tempting!


----------



## Teraclips (Mar 8, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4 no matter what 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## gesange (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Htc One ( M7 ) when it hits the store in Slovenia 
I worked hard for the 1000 eur to buy a new phone that will serve me for the next 2-4 years 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raver099 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nexus 4 would be my preference, but since those are not officially in the netherlands.... S4 would be my newest pick if i'd had to choose


----------



## shashivydyula (Mar 9, 2013)

HTC ONE

:good:


----------



## Petelinow (Mar 9, 2013)

I've just bought a Optimus L7.. Probably the next one might be a S3 or above..


----------



## XDguru (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hey guys I was just watching an review of upcoming phoness on tv...n
Whoa"HTC one is kick ass"
I'm a huge Xperia fan bt seems like HTC gonna still the show over z.
My next phone will be HTC One or Xperia z..Let's htc roll out.will decide then.
Sent from my MT11i


----------



## For1n (Mar 10, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



gesange said:


> Htc One ( M7 ) when it hits the store in Slovenia
> I worked hard for the 1000 eur to buy a new phone that will serve me for the next 2-4 years
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Save you money for Samsung s3/s4 than.. HTC doesn't care about it's customers and it's way behind in software updates. 

Please look at S2 and Sensation.

In order to use 100% of my device hardware and have the best user experience I need to have CM installed.., but I have some sense ROM in dual boot and start it when I want good quality photos.. I'm personally an engineer and I find it frustrating. 

No wonder that a company HTC that put it's customers in such situation have decrease in sales and market share.

Do you think that the lack of multitasking button on the One in to make life of users better or to place the HTC logo in more visible place? This tells a lot about the company priorities.

Definitely next time I'm buying nexus

Send from my One XL CM10.1


----------



## secretmyth (Mar 10, 2013)

*Galaxy S IV*

looking forward for the new Samsung Galaxy S IV.
can't wait for a few more days.


----------



## pak-stars (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

next phone i wana buy is a bad esn iphone 5 unlocked

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Judasu (Mar 10, 2013)

samsung probably, I've owned a apple iphone for too long


----------



## c.nyberg (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

The next nexus I think

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## xcheater3161 (Mar 11, 2013)

Whatever the first high-end Nokia Lumia phone is for Verizon =P


----------



## CCVader13 (Mar 11, 2013)

HTC One X, of course if I ever get to save enough money


----------



## s8freak (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

S4

"Get busy livin or get busy dyin"


----------



## BigJoey010 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC one ... Hopefully Ill be able to save all the money 

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## sgtlange (Mar 11, 2013)

Galaxy s3!


----------



## benno4403 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 if it has a replaceable big (2500mah+) battery, octa core and lte 4G support for higher network speeds 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## gainan (Mar 11, 2013)

Probably any where I know I can install Tizen, FirefoxOS or Ubuntu..


----------



## BlueStarEnt (Mar 11, 2013)

*Blackberry  Z10*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The Z10 Blackberry


----------



## STAticKY (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Currently have an i9300t.  I like the sound of features to come from the s4 but I will probably end up waiting for an even newer phone when lte has matured somewhat more

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JKan Co (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Either Galaxy S4 or Galaxy Note 2

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mat jonson (Mar 12, 2013)

*Windows Phone 8 devices*

Windows Phone 8 devices


----------



## Dexxmor (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

My next smartphone is a tab > Note 8 

Sent from Tab 2 using XDA Premium HD


----------



## wuodland (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Current is a Galaxy Nexus and the next one when I decide to upgrde hopefully would be the new Nexus.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Current is in my SIG. 

My next is Xperia S, buying it next month.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atrocius (Mar 17, 2013)

samsung galaxy s 3 definitely!


----------



## yneb123 (Mar 17, 2013)

i want to lenovo p770


----------



## saket_oo (Mar 17, 2013)

htc butterfly or lg optimus g pro (premium feel vs snapdrgn600).

s4??? probably not.octa is 8 core but max 4 work at time(A15s are comparable to the 600).also dont need those extra features.. 


can always wait for X phone!!!!!!!


----------



## Paramedic91 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## Skeleth (Mar 17, 2013)

*Odp: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Xperia sola

Wysyłane z mojego E16i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thornton13 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy note 3! 

Picked my note 2 up Saturday, havent regretted it for a second.

Now I need to find a new home for my old iPhone 5. 

Sent from my Galaxy note 2 using xda premium.


----------



## zsh_hong (Mar 19, 2013)

New HTC One will be my next choice.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



Thornton13 said:


> Galaxy note 3!
> 
> Picked my note 2 up Saturday, havent regretted it for a second.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right here:


----------



## mcarbaja (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Hard to say but I'm gonna stick with the next Nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Yokie Andrean (Mar 19, 2013)

my dream phone, Galaxy S4 :victory:


----------



## CenTT (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

May be Nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Mar 19, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I've 2 Nexus tablets, a 7 & 10.. But I'm still stucked with my 2 year old+ Samsung Galaxy S. If were to change, it's gonna be a Nexus again... Simply love its' developments.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrAsch (Mar 19, 2013)

HTC One !


----------



## Sajoo (Mar 19, 2013)

Is the galaxy note 3 when it is being released.


----------



## GatorBait1996 (Mar 19, 2013)

Samsung Note II


----------



## lothaer (Mar 20, 2013)

Huawei Ascend G300 U8815


----------



## xJanx (Mar 20, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC One in black.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## hellmichel (Mar 20, 2013)

Razr HD:good:


----------



## A-FrenZy (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Maybe next HTC phone 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yamaha_wins (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Currently have the galaxy s3.. My next phone will be a nexus phone. If I'm to pay retail then might as well go for the best updates!


----------



## junsunn (Mar 23, 2013)

Currently owning the Nexus S. Would love to have a look at the S3 or the Xperia Z.


----------



## JkScl (Mar 24, 2013)

*1603 timilipt*

Nexus 4


----------



## DrkChalice (Mar 24, 2013)

gs4 probably but I want to see the motoX first


----------



## Andrespro6 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 or Nexus

I want a full updated phone 

Enviado desde mi GT-S6500D usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## tokyohot777 (Mar 24, 2013)

HTC ，nexus or samsung


----------



## vizzy (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



tokyohot777 said:


> HTC ，nexus or samsung

Click to collapse



Covered your options there haven't you.....

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## edmgt (Mar 24, 2013)

nexus 4 (5 if it comes out next year or sooner).


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Iphone 5. I've grown a bit tired of Android. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Fine! Go to the dark side! Have fun with ur crapple! 
TRAITOR!

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Don't worry, I'll still be using my One X at work. Besides if I had three iphones in a row I would probably be pretty tired of ios as well

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## GuestK00464 (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I've bought note2 few months ago so my next prefference would be note4..... And i'll give this1 to my mom

I hate my X and love my Next.......... Conditions apply*


----------



## g2uzer (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just ordered A nexus 4, a I'm tired of paying for a phone and having to wait for ever on the updates and perhaps they might not even update it,,,

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## buggerman (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm super happy with my Galaxy Nexus. Don't plan on changing it anytime soon..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## CNexus (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S3 + S4


----------



## dadudeguy44 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Im extremely pleased with my note 2. Id definitely recommend it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jffmllr (Mar 25, 2013)

Depending on if Blackberry drops the ball, I'm anxious for their BB10 physical keyboard model, OR some company could make an android phone that's physically similar to the BB9900. Plus BB is recognized by Mac as a usb mass storage device out the box. However, I'm more than satisfied by my S3.


----------



## joefrog1996 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



jffmllr said:


> Depending on if Blackberry drops the ball, I'm anxious for their BB10 physical keyboard model, OR some company could make an android phone that's physically similar to the BB9900. Plus BB is recognized by Mac as a usb mass storage device out the box. However, I'm more than satisfied by my S3.

Click to collapse



A BB with a bold type of body and with BB10 with modern specs would be amazing! But I think that BB is investing alot in touch screen devices, and not so much anything else. 

My next phone will be the S4. Just because of the mind blowing geekbench scores!!! I would seriously consider the one but its not coming to Verizon, so........

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dadudeguy44 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I love my note 2 so much it'll probably be another Galaxy note! 

Sent from Galaxy Note 2 running "Jellybeans" Rom


----------



## gchahinian (Mar 25, 2013)

currently rocking the bionic, depending on what this motorola X phone turns out to be it's either that or a sgs4, possibly the note 3 if it's out by then!


----------



## phiero21 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## luaymaani (Mar 25, 2013)

im gonna try note 3 ... i currently using gs3


----------



## force70 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just picked up a note 2, love it. Looking fwd to the s4 though cant wait to get one!

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## chicofee101 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Looking forward for the next flagship of samsung and htc then decide ??

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## recachada (Mar 25, 2013)

*Xperia P*

I just bought a Xperia P. I was looking for a Xperia U, but I found a very cheap used Xperia P.


----------



## 23Six (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Now on S3, received a few offers for a direct swap with Nexus 4 16GB but not sure if the 4.41 inch effective screen is worth it

Exynos S III @ 1.2GHz, CM10.1


----------



## Sephy01 (Mar 25, 2013)

Now I'm using a galaxy S+ but I'm going to buy a nexus 4 as soon as possible


----------



## s8freak (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy S4 and no other of course until the S5 is out :thumbup:

"Say WHAT one more time!"


----------



## JkScl (Mar 25, 2013)

Nexus 4


----------



## force70 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



23Six said:


> Now on S3, received a few offers for a direct swap with Nexus 4 16GB but not sure if the 4.41 inch effective screen is worth it
> 
> Exynos S III @ 1.2GHz, CM10.1

Click to collapse



No ext sd support,non removable battery and smaller screen? I'd hold into your s3 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## josephnero (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Also S3has superior camera compared to nexus4.many of s4 software tricks will eventually find there way to s3

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## undercover (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



force70 said:


> No ext sd support,non removable battery and smaller screen? I'd hold into your s3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium

Click to collapse



I'd go for it. Well, I did 







josephnero said:


> Also S3has superior camera compared to nexus4.many of s4 software tricks will eventually find there way to s3
> 
> Sent from my LT30p using xda premium

Click to collapse



For sure. Wife has S3. But Nexus just doesn't slow down. Stays snappy no matter what, where S3 can be a bit twitchy. It's just a lot more fun using nexus day to day. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamezio (Mar 25, 2013)

Personally i just bought an Atrix 2 (because of the price..) and i change so much ROM's this days so for me the most obvious choice would be a Nexus device .. always updated to the latest version of android (that supported by the hardware) and a big dev community .. 
i can live with the non removal Battery and no MicroSD card slot as i had and iPhone 4 for about two years and this wasn't a problem at all for me ..


----------



## alexgenova92 (Mar 25, 2013)

i'm curious to try the htc one ...i really like listening music....so maybe the htc one is better than the galaxy s3 that i have now


----------



## yamen-1991 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC one... I love Sony.. But I will wait till they release a phone that gonna be the best in proccessor comparing with its age... Not like xperia z.. Competed by s4 and htc one

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arrowblue (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I am going for nokia lumia , want a windows phone.

sent from hell ( its warm over here 10000000 C ) using Xperia ARC


----------



## andiiboii007 (Mar 26, 2013)

*...*

I would like to get the Galaxy S4 !


----------



## g-lock_dk (Mar 26, 2013)

hi all

I need a now mobile and looking for some advice, I just went from HTC one x because there are always errors with it ..

should you pick one and why? between these

LG Optimus G (E975)
LG Nexus 4
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE
Sony Xperia Z
HTC One ('m not crazy about the idea of ​​a HTC again)

Another option is to hit the brakes and wait 2-4 months and see what is coming


----------



## r1lurk (Mar 26, 2013)

Anything Samsung is OK with me


----------



## hibanzai (Mar 26, 2013)

My galaxy nexus is dying and I am eyeing a new phone.
As much as I'd like to stay with nexus, I like removable batteries.

So recommend me a phone with;
Removable battery
Excellent call/sound quality
A decent UI (as close to stock as possible)

Also a phone that would enable me to record calls clearerly without the need to root would trump all suggestions mentioned above. 

Cheers!


----------



## QuiteFrankly_ (Mar 26, 2013)

Anyone recommend a device? Under $400 brand new ATT?


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt.adid78 (Mar 26, 2013)

s4 in my head


----------



## lifedj (Mar 26, 2013)

Alcatel Star Dual Sim Silver (Android and dual sim)!


----------



## kuroiraida (Mar 26, 2013)

Probably from HTC lines. One X+ would be neat.
But it's still far in the future. For now I'm already satisfied with my SGS III Mini


----------



## basayew (Mar 26, 2013)

s4 of course


----------



## geovas77 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Galaxy note 3, no doubt about it.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tlingitsoldier (Mar 27, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The Galaxy Note 2 is definitely worth it.


----------



## AhmedK218 (Mar 27, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

next duos

Sent from my GT-S6102 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xevar25 (Mar 27, 2013)

Definitely something "after" Nexus 4. Or after S4.


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

in my knowledge the phone i wish to have next, doesnt exist now
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. cuz i want a modern communicator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. i love that classic communicators . guess im not the one who likes them very much. nokia must reborn the series
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any way for now i like to own micromax canvas hd . it comes in my budget. but before that i need advice whether its a wise choice or waste.


----------



## HiCZoK (Mar 28, 2013)

Guys help me pick !! I would like new phone, possibly fast, well built and with good camera. I have desire z now btw.
I would like new one. here are my findings of what I can get 

-s3 (used only) - I dont really like the plastic
-htc one x (used only) - it looks great but heard bad stuffa about battery
-nexus 4 (rather used - it is not available in my country and would not have warranty) - it is fantastic but I am worried about glass back and overheating.
-Sony Xperia T (Used only? not sure yet) - camera, design, built
-Sony Xperia S (NEW) - looks great, camera, UI, etc. nice phone
-LG optimus 4x HD (new- good price) -  looks like the best deal. It is cheap and offers the same stuff as s3... tho its camera is bad ? How is it now ? maybe it was upgrades
-HTC One S(new) - how is it? or v ?)
-galaxy note1 (just maybe)


So that's it. not sure if I should look out for anything else. Did I missed anything ? So, best price of all is Sony Xperia S and LG and those I could find defienietly new. how about this ? And xperia T? Are those two only flagships before Z on sony side or am I missing something? their letter naming is weird and confusing  isnt S their best phone before z ? 

This will be off contract phone which will server me for good 1,5 year or 2 years, so it have to be solid. I like good camera and build quality most. Dont care all that much about 3d games. I dont expect much out of the battery but I would like it not to be borderline terrible 


Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Go here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277
There will be lots more to help you out. This thread was made for such questions.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krowv (Mar 28, 2013)

I am really looking forward to the HTC One (M7). Not sure if the Quadrant test that I've seen are accurate, but it looks like a beast in a sexy tuxedo.

- Chris


----------



## DCM87 (Mar 28, 2013)

Currently on the Galaxy Nexus but will set aside and grab the Samsung Galaxy S4 when it comes out.


----------



## 23Six (Mar 28, 2013)

Sig!


----------



## rabies876 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC one

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbsss (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



rabies876 said:


> HTC one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol moving from the HTC (nexus) One to the new HTC One, nice upgrade!


----------



## legendarysaiken (Mar 28, 2013)

I would love the Nexus 4 if they make it 64GB (or even 32GB really) That's all I'm waiting for!


----------



## carra96 (Mar 28, 2013)

*htc one*

I'd like to buy htc one, but it costs a lot.


----------



## josephnero (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I, ll buy a cheap 5inch Sony phone as my back up and music phone if rumors are true.

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## r3dal3x (Mar 29, 2013)

Definitely the new HTC One


----------



## keiraross21 (Mar 29, 2013)

Xperia "Z"  i love it...:good:


----------



## Molock (Mar 29, 2013)

probably a google nexus, way too much bloatware on samsung's phones


----------



## maver1ckpl (Mar 29, 2013)

Molock said:


> probably a google nexus, way too much bloatware on samsung's phones

Click to collapse




HTC One


----------



## piperthedj (Mar 29, 2013)

I just upgraded my Galaxy s2 to a Note 2.  Unless something comes out that literally over impresses me, I will be with this device for a while.
FYI:
When I researched the note 8 and the s4 I was not that impressed sorry.


----------



## sting2pac (Mar 29, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4


----------



## Steve De Step (Mar 29, 2013)

I'd probably go with Sony Xperia SP.
One of the few that cover all your needs without cheap advertisement tricks (like Full HD display).


----------



## Biswajyoti (Mar 29, 2013)

May be samsung galaxy s4


----------



## krowv (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm hopping on the HTC One (m7) once ATT releases it in the States. I would be going from a Samsung Infuse (1x core 1.2?) to that sexy beast.


----------



## josephnero (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Wow.iam sure the speed upgrade will wow you

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## lvben (Mar 29, 2013)

*SAmsung S4*

I will take the Samsung S4


----------



## rminko (Mar 29, 2013)

Either Samsung or Nexus 4. Nexus is preffered


----------



## Olivier (Mar 29, 2013)

*AW: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Samsung Galaxy S 4+ if it comes out 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryan19 (Mar 30, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I think i'll buy the next Nexus 5

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToiletDucky (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

HTC One or nexus 5

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Happy1337 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thinking about a cheap HTC One X


----------



## mabuk26 (Mar 30, 2013)

nexus phone


----------



## xdomri (Mar 30, 2013)

either galaxy s4 or the new htc


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

I want Samsung Galaxy S4 :crying:


----------



## En Kee (Mar 30, 2013)

A Nexus phone I think


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

I am sticking with my Arc S for the next 6 months or so. Then something no bigger, ideally smaller.


----------



## Jackering (Mar 30, 2013)

Currently rocking an iPhone 4s after using a HTC Wildfire and HTC Desire (Rooted with cyanogenmod, obviously) and I loved them, But I just love the way iPhone works, but I love the openness of Android.

I think next I shall either get a Nexus 4 or the next gen iPhone when they announce it.


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I never go out of android,it is best platform...so i choose xperia arc s.


................................................................................................


----------



## GuestK0082 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine will be sony ericcson xperia neo v


----------



## lolmachine (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine will be the HTC One.
Awesome deisgn and performance


----------



## ahmed_14 (Mar 30, 2013)

*S3*

S3 is enough for me.


----------



## Zood (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm kind of late to the smartphone party, but my first smartphone (Lumia 800) was also my first Nokia phone.
I don't know how long they manage to survive, but I love my Lumia, especially since phones nowadays tend to not have a built-in fm-radio-receiver!


----------



## nikzDHD (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

X Phone or Nexus 5 or might just hang onto my N4 and see what next year brings, once you go aosp its hard to go back to OEM skins.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## floesn (Mar 30, 2013)

Mine will be the HTC One.


----------



## boogivens (Mar 30, 2013)

potentially galaxy s4 but probably note 3 or the google x phone


----------



## jokatmoka (Mar 30, 2013)

*nexus???*

I was thinking buy the nexus 4 but is from LG... i´m going to see here the development of roms and the i will decide


----------



## riskey95 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

probably i'll buy galaxy s4..

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanrkd (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe the next phone from google :fingers-crossed:


----------



## nikzDHD (Mar 30, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



jokatmoka said:


> I was thinking buy the nexus 4 but is from LG... i´m going to see here the development of roms and the i will decide

Click to collapse



What's wrong with it being produced by LG? The build quality is pretty nice and feels good in the hand. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toxic_trash (Mar 31, 2013)

hi this is my first post.  using htc one x+, would jumping to htc one a great leap?  thanks.


----------



## segads (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I will wait for the note 4 yes I have to wait one entire generation for change this one (is almost new I have for jus 9 days) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## notey (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm very happy with my note 1, but have been tempted by the note 2, and even recently the grand duos.......of the same phone family of course


----------



## Hpsgill (Mar 31, 2013)

it would be nexus 4


----------



## th3k1ng123 (Mar 31, 2013)

*Hum...*

Definitly the samsung galaxy S IV


----------



## liftedplane (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Probably the galaxy note 4 I'll just skip the 3.

That or the X Phone,  I do miss motorola sometimes 

---
I hate jelly beans, Google's jellybean is alright though. 

Sent from my sickeningly sweet Galaxy Note II


----------



## gjorep (Mar 31, 2013)

Xperia Z... That's all, or even more than I would ever expect from a phone.


----------



## plziom (Mar 31, 2013)

nexus 4


----------



## tbong777 (Mar 31, 2013)

Note 3 no matter how big it is.


----------



## WeHeartKatamari (Mar 31, 2013)

tbong777 said:


> Note 3 no matter how big it is.

Click to collapse



Hahaha, yup! Note 2 is my first and only phone, and it's absolutely beautiful. I highly recommend everyone with a Note 2 check out PACman All in 1 rom.


----------



## SpookyTunes (Mar 31, 2013)

I have had a HTC Dream (T-Mobile G1), Samsung Nexus S, and now a LG Nexus 4. I love my 4, but if it ever broke, I would have to look at a 
Caterpillar B15 http://emea.catphones.com/assets/pdf/B15-Full-Spec.pdf

WaterProof up to 1m for 30 minutes
Drop testing up to 1.80m
Corning® Gorilla® glass
FM radio
Micro SD Card
Dual SIM

and it still looks cool


----------



## surya_stx (Apr 1, 2013)

may be it would be xperia or galaxy, or may be htc


----------



## Guilden_NL (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Sammy Galaxy S4 world phone.

 ---Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## xMinistro (Apr 1, 2013)

You guys should look at JiayuG4 and Umi X2 if you are on budget.

HTC One looks so badass. Might be my next phone.


----------



## Ciloteille (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Moto x (if it has the rumoured specs) and og pro. Yes both as I like getting a toy phone with my main driver.

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Schproda (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm still with a Galaxy S2.  I'm happy with it since I upgraded it to Shostock 2.6.  When the S4 comes out I may get the S3.


----------



## kodiak (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



ArcWielder said:


> I am sticking with my Arc S for the next 6 months or so. Then something no bigger, ideally smaller.

Click to collapse



I definitely need something with a bigger screen than my LG P500


----------



## hiyess (Apr 1, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



of course galaxy s3, it's really wonderful devices.


----------



## antammalakar (Apr 1, 2013)

*Xperia U or Miro?*

Hello friends,

How are you? Which phone do you prefer between Xperia U & MIRO


----------



## Deyinka (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Note 2. People just wouldn't stop raving about it.

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda premium


----------



## antammalakar (Apr 1, 2013)

*App Chooser*

Which app is better? Advanced Mobile Care or Juice Defender for battery saver?


----------



## AlexPlus31 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think the next nexus


----------



## skyfury (Apr 1, 2013)

First i was with the Galaxy S4, but it's too large for me. So i think i'm trying the new HTC.


----------



## force70 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



skyfury said:


> First i was with the Galaxy S4, but it's too large for me. So i think i'm trying the new HTC.

Click to collapse



The one actually has a larger footprint than the s4,and the screen is.smaller :what:

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## chaz_oca (Apr 1, 2013)

*Samsung*

Galaxy Note 3 ..... I have the note 2 now... and love it


----------



## Vidanzor (Apr 1, 2013)

antammalakar said:


> Which app is better? Advanced Mobile Care or Juice Defender for battery saver?

Click to collapse



I've used Juice Defender and it really made a significant difference to my phones battery life, on the down side because of the way this battery saving apps work which resolves mainly to shutting down packet data (internet) when the screen is off I stopped receiving notification from apps like what's app which really bothered me to the point where I uninstalled the app.

S3 is really nice, I do not own one but my father does. If I were to purchase a new phone in the following months I'd be really interested in the 8 core version of S4 (really want to overclock that monster).


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Just bought an LG Optimus L9 

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DUSTYBOODA (Apr 1, 2013)

Xperia Z all the way, its such a sexy phone


----------



## VincentVX73 (Apr 1, 2013)

Currently on a Moto Droid Razr Maxx. Love everything about it EXCEPT for how freaking expensive Verizon is...I'd really like to switch to a Nexus 4, but giving up my grandfathered unlimited data plan is a tough pill to swallow.


----------



## kodiak (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



AlexPlus31 said:


> I think the next nexus

Click to collapse



That's also a phone that I'm curious...


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I bought this one just last december, it'll be a year or two before I consider a new one.  

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simson-san (Apr 1, 2013)

my next Smartphone will be a Google Nexus 4 :good:


----------



## mirsadbrkic (Apr 1, 2013)

cant deside now but one off these 3 will be mine shortly  galaxy s3, galaxy s4 or galaxy note 2


----------



## NYX-JM (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely HTC One


----------



## vassilis018 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z :good:


----------



## steven_DHO (Apr 2, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## MIGhunter (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I'm really leaning towards the HTC one. I'm just a little sad about no SD card or removable battery. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NewWorldOrphan9 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

My next phone will probably be the Samsung Galaxy S IV. I should be upgrading my then. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy SII using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beanboy89 (Apr 2, 2013)

The more that I've thought about it the past few days, the more I'm leaning towards the Nexus 4. I was looking at the One X, but stock Android is hard to beat.


----------



## YEK1907 (Apr 2, 2013)

HTC One (M7)


----------



## papalakaka (Apr 2, 2013)

*Lumia 920*

I think the Nokia Lumia 920 is a great device and I think I am actually going to buy it this summer. I still use my Lumia 800 and think that Windows Phone is a great OS. There are some really nice Android phones too, like the HTC One, but it isn't that fast and responsive as the Lumia.


----------



## shivam5609 (Apr 2, 2013)

*thinking hard*

heyy guys suggest me a good android smartfone under 28000............need it very hard..
wat bout nexus 4 or s2


----------



## Lt.Win (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

Go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1846277

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bexx32 (Apr 2, 2013)

can't decide: galaxy s4 or htc one


----------



## answer84 (Apr 2, 2013)

Probably Xiomi M2 or M3 for replace my Huawei P1


----------



## ocsrubik (Apr 2, 2013)

answer84 said:


> Probably Xiomi M2 or M3 for replace my Huawei P1

Click to collapse




Boring answer but probably iPhone 6.

This parody is classic (can't post link, so google "iphone 5 parody" on youtube).


----------



## pak-stars (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

iphone 7

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jvc931 (Apr 2, 2013)

nokia lumia 920 or htc one or asus padfone.


----------



## persano (Apr 2, 2013)

any good phone i can buy for 200 dollars or less, like any chinese or branded phone, less specs are dual core and 1 g ram, in handtec phones are very cheap and they are brand phones, in fastcard tech there are chinese and branded phones (very little) and their spces are great, saw some of them and are great, but dont know if iy is good to buy on this 2 sites, help me chosing a phone!


----------



## Baschdard (Apr 2, 2013)

I think HTC One or Sony Xperia Z


----------



## persano (Apr 2, 2013)

if i could buy a good phone google nexus 5 or samsumg galaxy s4 with 8 cores, best than an i phone 5 with 2 cores an 1 g ram, and all apps are optimized on it so it will run better, but with android 5.0 and kernel 3.8 android will win


----------



## TheAceCo (Apr 3, 2013)

Probably the Nexus 5. Or maybe I'll switch everything over to Apple and quit my obsession with Android and Windows... It'd probably make my life easier 9.9


----------



## persano (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



TheAceCo said:


> Probably the Nexus 5. Or maybe I'll switch everything over to Apple and quit my obsession with Android and Windows... It'd probably make my life easier 9.9

Click to collapse



nexus 5 is better  

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## TheAceCo (Apr 3, 2013)

persano said:


> nexus 5 is better
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hence the PROBLEM!


----------



## DimonXX (Apr 3, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

I think this is Samsung Galaxy S4. A powerful thing! :good:


----------



## crniliner (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I have preordered HTC ONE M7, black version. I'll give my ONE X+ to my wife. 

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerzyjerzy (Apr 3, 2013)

I think HTC One but I will wait a year or so to get it cheaper. Right now I am using Sony Xperia S and pretty happy with it (everything but touch buttons...wrrrrr...)


----------



## Mofiki (Apr 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 no doubt although I will probably grab an HTC One as well to play with but not as my daily device.


----------



## noooh (Apr 3, 2013)

Xperia Z


----------



## azthek (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, I have a SGS+ with ivedor's Cyanogenmod 10 and I couldn't be happier, although I love the look of touchwiz I was kind of hoping to get either a Note or SGS2. Not really into high-end phones.


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

I think Nexus 4 will be fine. (good price)


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



jerzyjerzy said:


> I think HTC One but I will wait a year or so to get it cheaper. Right now I am using Sony Xperia S and pretty happy with it (everything but touch buttons...wrrrrr...)

Click to collapse



In a year there will be something better    hell in 6 mos.they will be something better the way things are going! This is getting expensive having to buy a few devices every year lol.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## nickhimself (Apr 4, 2013)

I doni't know if it'll be surpassed by another phone prior to its non-contract pricing, but if it isn't then I'm probably going with a Razr Maxx HD.

Unless another phone is released with at least a 3000mAh battery, quad core, 2gb ram. If that happens, I'll get that instead.


----------



## TheRealHip (Apr 4, 2013)

Galaxy s4 probably.:good:


----------



## AcquiredIntellect (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S lll now and the new Sony xperia Z looks promising....waterproof quad core....more speed then gs3....more ram then gs3....more power when multi tasking then gs3. More screen then gs3 with a finer resolution then Amoled!!! A hard metal case and i can take a shower with it....what could be better....

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tbong777 (Apr 4, 2013)

AcquiredIntellect said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S lll now and the new Sony xperia Z looks promising....waterproof quad core....more speed then gs3....more ram then gs3....more power when multi tasking then gs3. More screen then gs3 with a finer resolution then Amoled!!! A hard metal case and i can take a shower with it....what could be better....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Note 3


----------



## Android_Plus (Apr 4, 2013)

HTC One X plus for ME


----------



## force70 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



AcquiredIntellect said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy S lll now and the new Sony xperia Z looks promising....waterproof quad core....more speed then gs3....more ram then gs3....more power when multi tasking then gs3. More screen then gs3 with a finer resolution then Amoled!!! A hard metal case and i can take a shower with it....what could be better....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



All that but no LTE in NA if thats where your located 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## Argael (Apr 4, 2013)

It will be Nexus 5 or Motorola X
I'm sure I want an enormous battery !! It is the mostly problem of my actually Galaxy SII
I also would like DualSim, but It is difficult in the tops mobiles
Who knows ...


----------



## lostmyphone (Apr 4, 2013)

Eligible for upgrade in a couple of weeks and good timing: Can't go wrong with the GS4 and looking forward to turning off the Droid Charge.
1.9GHz quad-core goodness.


----------



## Giulios99 (Apr 4, 2013)

*R: [Discussion] What's your next smartphone*



lolmachine said:


> Mine will be the HTC One.
> Awesome deisgn and performance

Click to collapse



I love it too! But i remember it has 4mpx camera  my galaxy s plus has more mpx than it! 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MIGhunter (Apr 4, 2013)

Giulios99 said:


> I love it too! But i remember it has 4mpx camera  my galaxy s plus has more mpx than it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



In reality, probably not.  They are using a different LED.  Instead of being the standard 1.6 LED, it's 2.0 LED.  So, supposedly, the 4 mpx camera surpasses everyone's 13 mpx camera.



> Camera
> 
> Running through the specifications, you’ll be impressed by most of the hardware HTC has managed to pack inside the device. You may also have noticed what appears, at first glance, to be a woefully underpowered camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## bhumik147 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Xperia*

xperia forever  

xperia sp i guess


----------



## darsik (Apr 4, 2013)

Xperia Z


----------



## sam45 (Apr 4, 2013)

A nexus 4, without doubt 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ervejs (Apr 4, 2013)

nexus or xperia z


----------



## hurte1 (Apr 4, 2013)

The nexus 4 or a newer nexus!


----------



## andreikornkid (Apr 4, 2013)

next months the LG F7 should go on sale :good:
price should be ok, big screen, large battery and decent processor it is good enough for me


----------



## NewVegasTroop (Apr 4, 2013)

my next phone will hopefully be the Xperia SL, it seems to be the last high end phone with an hdmi out, getting it just so i can play super mario 64 on my hdtv with a controller


----------



## rabies876 (Apr 4, 2013)

HTC ONE or NEXUS 4.


----------



## hei man (Apr 5, 2013)

I do not place high hopes for xperia


----------



## douvers (Apr 5, 2013)

xperia z for me.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello all,

So as the title says-upgrade time in around 4-5 months,its around this time i research and see what handset to go with but this time i may just do what i haven't done in over 6 years. I left 02 in 2006 for orange and might look at returning to 02 this year.

Firstly i wanted to get peoples opinion of 02- i haven't necessarily had a bad time with orange,they have in fact been ok.

I shall look to get a similar/better deal than i have now but I will obtain a pay and go sim and see what signal is like in the areas i live and work-one would guess i am not alone in doing this?

Secondly i have been thinking about getting an alternative handset to Samsung. I love my s2 don't get me wrong i thought that i would opt for an s3 without hesitating but something is telling me to change. I just don't know if i want to leave android yet. If i did it won't be for an i phone (too expensive) windows phones are not my cup of tea either but for some reason i am drawn to a blackberry. The new OS ICS its flaws but i see that it will only be time that they correct them. 

Again i need to research what people like about the OS and the new z10 in particular.

I guess what draws me to this is the different OS and the new things to learn and get used to. Maybe 3 years or so of android is making of think to try something different? I went from a Nokia 5800 so android was fresh and clean and i am thankful for my zte blade arriving in my hands!

Maybe the change in network is also a need to leave orange before it gets stale, i mean its not like me staying with them is going to gain of lots of loyalty and a massive decrease in contract price etc. Who knows they may surprise me!

Do you all do this much research? Are you tied to a network because its easier to renew a contract? Do yo always stick to the same OS or do you take the plunge with something new?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dising007 (Apr 5, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> Hello all,
> 
> So as the title says-upgrade time in around 4-5 months,its around this time i research and see what handset to go with but this time i may just do what i haven't done in over 6 years. I left 02 in 2006 for orange and might look at returning to 02 this year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



gO FOR xperiaZ


----------



## jj03 (Apr 5, 2013)

Galaxy s4 if i can get the exynos version..otherwise, i am going to hold off upgrading my gs2, and see what else becomes available over the next 6 months.


----------



## knusperspass (Apr 5, 2013)

the next google nexus


----------



## GamaPL (Apr 5, 2013)

I think about Samsung Galaxy S+


----------



## speedy56 (Apr 5, 2013)

I think I`ll buy Htc One X. Because it has big screen, its nice looking device, it has very good screen and its quad core smartphone.
There is also good support here, on XDA 

Sorry for bad english


----------



## deosantos (Apr 5, 2013)

xperia z or oppo find 5!(i hope) :laugh:


----------



## ShadowLea (Apr 5, 2013)

Change of plans,  mum's willing to buy over my sgs3.

Just signed in on the s4 in Germany.  

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xicantonio (Apr 5, 2013)

S3


----------



## crayz9000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Well, just got a Samsung Galaxy S Relay 4G (what a friggin' mouthful). 

My previous phone was a Motorola MB200 (aka T-Mobile Cliq) that after nearly two years of use was starting to fall apart at the seams, literally. I think the only reason I was able to get the use I did out of it was thanks to the efforts of the devs who ported CM7 to that device; Motorola's crappy software was such a limiting factor on that phone.

So I figure I'll be hanging onto this phone as long as I can. Fortunately the CM10.1 port by the apexq team is working really well so far and blows TouchWiz out of the water.

Here's to hoping that physical keyboard Android phones will continue to be developed...


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 5, 2013)

S4 and xperia z and nexus 4.
howz my choice?


----------



## M_Pav (Apr 5, 2013)

I love my Galaxy S3, but it has had to have 2 motherboard replacements due to hardware failure and 7 out of 8 people I know with the same phone have had to send theirs back for motherboard replacements. If you count my 2, you may as well say thats 100% failure rate, within the first year and of all the people I know mine was the only one that was rooted the first time it failed, I didn't have it long enough to root it the second time so reckon the G3 is dodgy by design!

I have been watching the HTC One, primarily because I can root it without having to resort to third party tools, the manufacturer provides the tool themselves.


----------



## smokey1203 (Apr 5, 2013)

*new phone*

Either an HTC 8X or a Nokia lumia 920


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 5, 2013)

Htc one is nice i have the international version, bad cons are htc sense its the worst thing they invented.

samsung wishes it was an iphone


----------



## DexterMichigan (Apr 6, 2013)

Should I get a Galaxy S4 when they become available or wait for something better?  I am using a 3 yr old Samsung Fascinate on JB 4.2.2, so haven't felt the need to jump, but it's getting pretty old.


----------



## force70 (Apr 6, 2013)

DexterMichigan said:


> Should I get a Galaxy S4 when they become available or wait for something better?  I am using a 3 yr old Samsung Fascinate on JB 4.2.2, so haven't felt the need to jump, but it's getting pretty old.

Click to collapse



Pretty old? that thing is ancient dude lol. I would totally get an s4 if i were you. Damn i can barely go 6 mos without a new device but.3 years wow..thats patience.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda premium


----------



## lowik2 (Apr 6, 2013)

nokia lumia 920 red


----------



## iSimon (Apr 6, 2013)

*HTC FTW*

HTC One for me pls


----------



## ramanabin (Apr 6, 2013)

My Choice was HTC one ... looks cools with aluminium body.


----------



## sylvernick (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everydoby. I have now a S3, and i think to buy a S4 but not very shure yeat. I hear HTC One its very powerfull too, so its S4 or HTC One.:good:

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




ramanabin said:


> My Choice was HTC one ... looks cools with aluminium body.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the aliminium body its a plus in this model. I really not feel a mobile with aliminium yeat but i think its better...


----------



## MIGhunter (Apr 6, 2013)

sylvernick said:


> Hello everydoby. I have now a S3, and i think to buy a S4 but not very shure yeat. I hear HTC One its very powerfull too, so its S4 or HTC One.:good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love the idea of the One. In my opinion, only reason for the s4 over the one is you can't live without a SD card or battery. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sylvernick (Apr 6, 2013)

MIGhunter said:


> I love the idea of the One. In my opinion, only reason for the s4 over the one is you can't live without a SD card or battery.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mmm, without sd card? Now really I prefer s4, the idea of lost all my photos and files between format roms not very happy...  

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## teodor79 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Reply*

I think galaxy s2, or s2 plus (i don't want to spend much money on smartphones )


----------



## jerhum stengay (Apr 6, 2013)

nexus 4


----------



## A n d r 0 i d (Apr 6, 2013)

possibly an S3 if they're easy to root


----------



## maged6294 (Apr 6, 2013)

I hope i will get Galaxy Note II or Galaxy S4. Galaxy S3, S4, Note II can be easy to root with the ToolKit


----------



## android_smiley (Apr 6, 2013)

*NEXUS*

For sure one of the following nexus devices. If not probably HTC One, sounds promising


----------



## xicantonio (Apr 6, 2013)

galaxy s3


----------



## jamaiquino (Apr 6, 2013)

HTC one


----------



## kaloy781 (Apr 7, 2013)

ill go for iOS ... anybody?


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 7, 2013)

kaloy781 said:


> ill go for iOS ... anybody?

Click to collapse









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OptimusL (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably the optimus 4xhd.

Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrreg (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably the Galaxy S4 if Verizon manages to release it while I still get my corporate discount.  If not, I might have to stick with my GS3 and wait for next year's models.  I love the Samsung though.


----------



## luxpiotr (Apr 7, 2013)

*SGS*

Probably SGS 3. I have SGS 1, 2 and want to full collect sgs 3 and 4.


----------



## Sargoth! (Apr 7, 2013)

Probably Galaxy S3 I find it really sweet


----------



## phatfish (Apr 7, 2013)

Something that isn't as big a pain for custom ROM developers as the SG3. Maybe a Nexus or Sony amazingly, apparently they use dev friendly hardware. Wont be for a while tho, SG3 is still a great phone.


----------



## vulcanmist (Apr 7, 2013)

It's gonna be a Sony Xperia Z.


----------



## kds171191 (Apr 7, 2013)

*My next smart phone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



My next one will be *Lumia 920* for sure


----------



## eyeofhell (Apr 7, 2013)

For last few years i have switch full circle from a couple iPhones models to few androids and now have Nokia 620 just to check WP8. I think to switch back to next iPhone - huge market, no big issues, "default" platform for new apps/clients/etc.


----------



## SerhatSoylemez (Apr 7, 2013)

eyeofhell said:


> For last few years i have switch full circle from a couple iPhones models to few androids and now have Nokia 620 just to check WP8. I think to switch back to next iPhone - huge market, no big issues, "default" platform for new apps/clients/etc.

Click to collapse



I bought Nokia Lumia 620 to check WP8 too. It is a good experience for me. In future maybe I will try Galaxy S4.


----------



## silvano2 (Apr 7, 2013)

iphone...


----------



## Hibble (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe a Nexus 4 or its follower, because I love the stock Android UI.


----------



## MasterPro112 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think it's gonna be Sony Xperia Z, and I think it's gonna be soon...


----------



## Mr.Legend (Apr 7, 2013)

Galaxy Nexus 5


----------



## Triple's (Apr 7, 2013)

Still wondering but looking at the GS4


----------



## cowboy1995 (Apr 7, 2013)

Something from HTC or Motorola


----------



## pedjadjape (Apr 7, 2013)

htc one


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z but I'm also thinking of Samsung Galaxy S IV... not 100% decided yet.

After reading forums, and watching many youtube reviews seems like my next one will be none of the above. It's gonna be the LG Google Nexus 4.

Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J


----------



## I-ae (Apr 8, 2013)

Samsung Note 3


----------



## kalooann (Apr 8, 2013)

New Nexus if its better than S4....


----------



## HydrogenPeroxide (Apr 8, 2013)

Motorola X phone


----------



## jonnytk (Apr 8, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

nexus 4 is good but was bummed that you can't change the battery out


----------



## WariooX (Apr 8, 2013)

Nokia lumia


----------



## AfXv237 (Apr 8, 2013)

BLU Life One.

P.S: Has anyone heard about this company and its products' reliability?


----------



## Tonio78r (Apr 8, 2013)

The Xperia SP is a good one, Xperia Z like but cheaper


----------



## Nirkon (Apr 8, 2013)

I just got my Nexus 4 yesterday!!! and i'm loving it, upgraded from Motorola defy


----------



## shadab007g (Apr 8, 2013)

HTC first.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Apr 8, 2013)

rosiefan89 said:


> Nexsus 4, Xperia Z or M7.

Click to collapse



M7 is way better then the other


----------



## Aegnor (Apr 8, 2013)

*Hope...*

I expect to buy galaxy s4 :laugh: !


----------



## grneyedbrotha (Apr 8, 2013)

In a few months my current contract with my carrier will be up.  I want to know are T-Mobile Smartphones getting rooted?  I am thinking of waiting it out for the Galaxy S4 or will get the Galaxy Note II.  But I want to be sure which either way I go there are developers working on Roms for T-Mobile phones.


----------



## persano (Apr 8, 2013)

any good phone for $200 or less ?


----------



## prg318 (Apr 8, 2013)

Probably going to upgrade my Droid 3 to a Droid 4.  If I decide to stick with Verizon that is.


----------



## Dcane (Apr 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S3 for Me


----------



## MIGhunter (Apr 8, 2013)

persano said:


> any good phone for $200 or less ?

Click to collapse



Depends on your definition of $200.

The HTC One is only going to be $99 but then they tack on a fee to your account for the rest.


----------



## JDWALKER (Apr 8, 2013)

maybe HTC one.


----------



## AGorrila (Apr 8, 2013)

MIGhunter said:


> Depends on your definition of $200.
> 
> The HTC One is only going to be $99 but then they tack on a fee to your account for the rest.

Click to collapse



Have you heard of the new Droid DNA that came out? I read some claims that it's better than the GS3, but it doesn't have ext. memory slot or a removable battery. What do you think?


----------



## persano (Apr 8, 2013)

MIGhunter said:


> Depends on your definition of $200.
> 
> The HTC One is only going to be $99 but then they tack on a fee to your account for the rest.

Click to collapse



for $200 without contract, unlocked for all company


----------



## AGorrila (Apr 8, 2013)

grneyedbrotha said:


> In a few months my current contract with my carrier will be up.  I want to know are T-Mobile Smartphones getting rooted?  I am thinking of waiting it out for the Galaxy S4 or will get the Galaxy Note II.  But I want to be sure which either way I go there are developers working on Roms for T-Mobile phones.

Click to collapse



There are many ROM's for many of the T-Mobile android smartphones. If you google: "galaxys3root . com" (I can't post the link cuss I'm still a noob with XDA lol), and look through the website, they will show you a lot of ROM's for the T-Mobile Phones. They will most likely make a website for when the S4 comes out and they currently have ROM's for the Note 2. Matter of fact, if you look just a couple of posts below your original one, you'll be able to see how I might be able to help give you some options for when you would like to buy a new phone. Check it out it's post #3266.

Sincerely,
"AGorrila"


----------



## persano (Apr 8, 2013)

any good phone for $200 or less unlocked i could buy, i live in argentina, is good to buy things in handtec ? or fastcardtech? or ebay ?


----------



## Maerlynn (Apr 8, 2013)

Any good HTC (but/so not a Pico...)


----------



## force70 (Apr 8, 2013)

persano said:


> for $200 without contract, unlocked for all company

Click to collapse



You won't get anything that's new and  decent for $200  off  contract price.even used you will be hard pressed to get anything good.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## persano (Apr 9, 2013)

force70 said:


> You won't get anything that's new and  decent for $200  off  contract price.even used you will be hard pressed to get anything good.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium

Click to collapse



a chinese phone like jiayu g3 is exellent and yeah, but good branded, where ?


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Apr 9, 2013)

persano said:


> a chinese phone like jiayu g3 is exellent and yeah, but good branded, where ?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z or that new HTC phone everybody is talking about


----------



## Currykun (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm really wondering what will be popular in the next few months. I love the HTC One, but there are a few places it lacks where the S4 exceeds....


----------



## pchoppe79 (Apr 9, 2013)

S4 for sure...may as well add to the family...S1 S2 S3. Loved every one of them! 

S3 with super nexus 2.0 v3


----------



## kjiratssiekoedel (Apr 9, 2013)

don't know what kind, but definately a dual  sim


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 9, 2013)

I do not really know now as I had been using this phone for only like 6 months. But I guess I may be changing to note 2 or s4. 

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## kappadue (Apr 9, 2013)

Of course note 2 or nexus 4.

Inviato dal mio Xperia Sola con Tapatalk 2


----------



## EmeraldTimer (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm going to buy Xperia Z, i like that cause is full glass and no excessive rounded corners, i love minimal


----------



## Nacgmal (Apr 9, 2013)

I hope go for the S4 but gotta see the release price on my country first


----------



## wuddupma (Apr 9, 2013)

HTC One look pretty sweet


----------



## mgbotoe (Apr 9, 2013)

Galaxy s5...when ever it gets here


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 9, 2013)

S4


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -HellRaiser- (Apr 10, 2013)

Xperia z......


----------



## undercover (Apr 10, 2013)

FlyGurl said:


> S4
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Meh. Not ****, only meh, due to snapdragon. If it was exynos it would have been in aforementioned category 

_No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_


----------



## Babydollll (Apr 10, 2013)

undercover said:


> Meh. Not ****, only meh, due to snapdragon. If it was exynos it would have been in aforementioned category
> 
> _No no no, I'm not a grammar Nazi. I'm a grammar Commie!_

Click to collapse



I am anti exynos. 
I prefer Qualcomm, thank you very much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filigi (Apr 10, 2013)

S4 probably, but Xperia Z seems great too.


----------



## chairissahar (Apr 10, 2013)

i want xperia z but in 4.5 or 4 inch hahaha
:angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Surface-RT (Apr 10, 2013)

iPhone 4, Im getting bored with it. I cant handle IOS 6.0 well, which is strange since almost nothing has changed in IOS.


----------



## chairissahar (Apr 10, 2013)

Surface-RT said:


> iPhone 4, Im getting bored with it. I cant handle IOS 6.0 well, which is strange since almost nothing has changed in IOS.

Click to collapse



me tooo hahaha iam getting bored with iphone. 
just sell last week and be noob at android now


----------



## force70 (Apr 10, 2013)

chairissahar said:


> me tooo hahaha iam getting bored with iphone.
> just sell last week and be noob at android now

Click to collapse



You made a good decision 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## sanilii (Apr 10, 2013)

The HTC One looks very nice, but it's too big for me. I very much like the size of my Desire S, up to One S it's pretty much ok, but everything above is not what I really want from a phone.
Waiting for Google I/O to decide whether the Motorola X Phone or new Nexus could be a replacement, even if "too big". Smaller ones aren't found that easily ...


----------



## NaughtyLuvJungle (Apr 10, 2013)

I like the smaller smartphones with the 4" screen, I don't like that all the new phones seem to be trying to outdo each other with screen size. I think I'll try and pick up a used HTC incredible 4G LTE at some point.


----------



## wad!e (Apr 10, 2013)

Just got an S3 ..


----------



## TheRegular (Apr 11, 2013)

..


----------



## barondebxl (Apr 11, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S IV


Sent from my iPod touch 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lrobberl (Apr 11, 2013)

Hey guys I have a Samsung S3 international but I'm not really sure about buying the new S4 because of the roms and so on... Now I'm fine like this, in the future who knows?


----------



## BlobLobba (Apr 11, 2013)

HTC Butterfly for me!


----------



## joelvn (Apr 11, 2013)

Galaxy S4

Sent from a galaxy far away.


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 11, 2013)

HTC butterfly or Samsung s4

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## sespiros (Apr 11, 2013)

HTC one or nexus 4!


----------



## danny.25 (Apr 11, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## kmh4321 (Apr 11, 2013)

Although the S4 is gonna release soon, I would still recommend the GS3. I'm sure S4's features will be soon ported anyway


----------



## eric7 (Apr 11, 2013)

*Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile)*

Hi all,

I need to get a new phone this weekend, I basically narrowed it down to Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile only). My dilema is I can't decide which phones to get, please help!!!!!  Any inputs u can provide to help me decide is greatly appreciated.


----------



## persano (Apr 11, 2013)

i need a good phone for $200 dollars, that could be sold on ebay. is handtec good too ? or fastcard tech? or chinese phones like jiayu g3 are well ?

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:10 PM ----------




eric7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get a new phone this weekend, I basically narrowed it down to Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile only). My dilema is I can't decide which phones to get, please help!!!!!  Any inputs u can provide to help me decide is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



nexus 4 is better in software, better made, it is exellent!


----------



## daterrow (Apr 12, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 or note 3


----------



## Halian (Apr 12, 2013)

Either an S3 or Evo 3D on Boost or an iPhone 5 on T-Mobile.


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 12, 2013)

Halian said:


> Either an S3 or Evo 3D on Boost or an iPhone 5 on T-Mobile.

Click to collapse



Iphone 5 on t-mobile.

samsung wishes it was an iphone


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 12, 2013)

I am waiting for Samsung galaxy y plus and galaxy young


----------



## hansfrancis (Apr 12, 2013)

xperia z


----------



## pandorasmindabhi (Apr 12, 2013)

nexus 4 or the s3 prob


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 12, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 or htc one


----------



## pinguijxy (Apr 12, 2013)

something that is compeletly supported by open source drivers/implemented in the Linux standard Kernel. Fed up with proprietary drivers and problems porting/reverse engineering those to new firmwares.

So I guess Google Nexus device or something nice from HTC


----------



## MIGhunter (Apr 12, 2013)

for those into big screens http://www.afterdawn.com/news/artic...terENG&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130412



> The Galaxy MEGA 5.8 will have a 5.8-inch screen and the MEGA 6.3 will have a 6.3-inch screen, even larger than the company's own extremely popular Note series.

Click to collapse


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 12, 2013)

MIGhunter said:


> for those into big screens http://www.afterdawn.com/news/artic...terENG&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20130412

Click to collapse



How interesting

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## DCurrahee (Apr 12, 2013)

Previously I had an HTC Incredible and I liked it a lot. Currently I have an S3 and I don't know how I lived with such a small screen before!


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 12, 2013)

DCurrahee said:


> Previously I had an HTC Incredible and I liked it a lot. Currently I have an S3 and I don't know how I lived with such a small screen before!

Click to collapse



I know that feeling! It just doesn't feel comfortable and very painful to the eyes.

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## HO5TILE101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Im gonna hold out till Verizon gets the Gs4

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ycon (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently discovered the Sony Xperia Z, and I think I'll return my Nexus 7 (I bought a week ago) to put some cash toward that.

Just one question- what is it like reading on something this size? I would use it as a eReader (basically all I use my Nexus 7 for anyway)...


----------



## Smirky Guitars (Apr 13, 2013)

Note 3 or s5


----------



## deware80 (Apr 13, 2013)

I want to try out the 6.3 galaxy Mega, but more likely the note 3.


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 13, 2013)

deware80 said:


> I want to try out the 6.3 galaxy Mega, but more likely the note 3.

Click to collapse



yes me too eagerly waiting.....


----------



## harvesteros (Apr 13, 2013)

Galaxy s4 for sure


----------



## kappadue (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe a nexus or note. 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Sola con Tapatalk 2


----------



## indafeis (Apr 13, 2013)

i think i'll stick to htc, the one looks gorgeous but its too early to change my one x.. hoping for a super htc nexus which would be so awesome


----------



## persano (Apr 13, 2013)

too big, not good software and a bit expensive

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## zlewe (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, I think I'll go for HTC this time. I'm so disappointed that SGS4 design is so similar as SGS3. I think note 3 design would be same as note 2 too.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app


----------



## alicarbovader (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm looking for Nexus 7, I know its a tablet, but I'm using HTC Desire, and I can't afford anything beyond 30000 bucks... N7  costs about 25000 bucks in my country.....


----------



## RezaDS (Apr 13, 2013)

Xperia Z absolutely  

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tiazek (Apr 14, 2013)

saving for a Sony Xperia Z, unless they release another one by that time : P


----------



## novusbogus (Apr 14, 2013)

kappadue said:


> Maybe a nexus or note.

Click to collapse



Personally I'd go with a Google-direct Nexus because it's totally unlocked and carrier-agnostic.  In fact, I just did.


----------



## Batfink33 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd go with the Galaxy Note.


----------



## DarthFaderZ (Apr 14, 2013)

I am trying to find a decent qwerty slider to buy and unlock for use on AT&T.

Looking at Samsung Galaxy S relay 4g from tmobile, but I don't know if there are better options.

Wanting something with a good battery life, a decent sized keyboard, and thats about it...but for GSM..rocking the captivate glide, but it's dying on me. any suggestions people?


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 14, 2013)

DarthFaderZ said:


> I am trying to find a decent qwerty slider to buy and unlock for use on AT&T.
> 
> Looking at Samsung Galaxy S relay 4g from tmobile, but I don't know if there are better options.
> 
> Wanting something with a good battery life, a decent sized keyboard, and thats about it...but for GSM..rocking the captivate glide, but it's dying on me. any suggestions people?

Click to collapse



This would be my choice if i ever wanted a physical keyboard

http://www.phonerated.com/cell-phone.php?phone=samsung+galaxy+stratosphere+ii


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## Claire1987 (Apr 14, 2013)

My future choice will be the brand new Sony Xperia Z. I think it's just amazing.


----------



## necrost (Apr 14, 2013)

GAlaxy s3


----------



## LiMaaa (Apr 14, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s4 is looking good for my next phone. =]


----------



## jimmyn89 (Apr 14, 2013)

LiMaaa said:


> Samsung galaxy s4 is looking good for my next phone. =]

Click to collapse



Looks good to me too.


----------



## DarthFaderZ (Apr 14, 2013)

bsmitty83 said:


> This would be my choice if i ever wanted a physical keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse





But I thought verizon had the same GSM blocks that sprint does, which is why you cant jailbreak their quadbands and use them in the USA?


----------



## bsmitty83 (Apr 14, 2013)

DarthFaderZ said:


> But I thought verizon had the same GSM blocks that sprint does, which is why you cant jailbreak their quadbands and use them in the USA?

Click to collapse



Not sure about that , i know the lg mach is CDMA , and i thought the strato2 was gsm. Spec-wise these two sliders are it really for a new phone with physical keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyn89 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Motorola X Phone*

I am waiting for the Motorola X Phone as long as it comes to Verizon.


----------



## Edmond1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Phisical qwerty android phone*

I have just bought a phisical querty android phone, i love physical keyboards and any big size dual sim physical qwerty android phone will be my next one.


----------



## jabolek97 (Apr 14, 2013)

Now I have Samsung Galaxy Mini 2, but I want to buy Galaxy S2


----------



## DarthFaderZ (Apr 14, 2013)

bsmitty83 said:


> Not sure about that , i know the lg mach is CDMA , and i thought the strato2 was gsm. Spec-wise these two sliders are it really for a new phone with physical keyboard
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




many devices anymore can be swapped to different carrier signal...but theres a bunch of threads here about verizon/sprint phones having a tower block which stops devices registered with their IMEIs basically from accessing gsm bands in america, but can globally. Which makes no sense to me...jail break should be a jailbreak, the strat2 was a good choice before, but before dropping the cash for the phone+jailbreak codes and stuff...would like to know its going to work and not brick it.


----------



## josephnero (Apr 14, 2013)

eric7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to get a new phone this weekend, I basically narrowed it down to Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 (T-Mobile only). My dilema is I can't decide which phones to get, please help!!!!!  Any inputs u can provide to help me decide is greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



If you want better camera and removable battery/sd card go for s3.otherwise nexus 4 is better

Sent from my T-Rex


----------



## naxian (Apr 14, 2013)

I bought zte v970 a good cheap overall phone wish i could find something simillar at 3,5 3,8 inch cause i own a nexus 7 also


----------



## Rockin_Rollmops (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't decide between the Razr HD and the Razr i. I'd like the one with the better battery life, but here and in other forums I see no clear winner in that regard. Can someone help me?
(Razr Maxx HD is not available in Germany, so it's out of the question.)


----------



## Nbonne (Apr 15, 2013)

Just preordered my HTC One. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neilenore (Apr 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mega!!! I want my Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 to be smaller haha


----------



## ironmaiden189 (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like Galaxy S4 hardware and nexus software, maybe with a decent camera (like Nokia 808's one)


----------



## casual_b (Apr 15, 2013)

I would like Samsung galaxy S4, want a bigger screen but my HTC desire s will have to do for now.


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 15, 2013)

S4

Sent from my U9202L-1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rperez720 (Apr 15, 2013)

I want an S4 but I did see the Xperia Z and fell in love... I currently own a S3 (Sprint) I'm kinda stuck here. I already know that the Z might never come to American soil and if it does at the end of 2013....No! But I am thinking of leaving my carrier to go to a prepaid carrier and buying unlock... Good choice?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




Edmond1 said:


> I have just bought a phisical querty android phone, i love physical keyboards and any big size dual sim physical qwerty android phone will be my next one.

Click to collapse



May I ask...what did you get?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## mgnoon (Apr 15, 2013)

Samsung GT-N7100 Galaxy Note II​


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 15, 2013)

Which of the new phone manufacturers will support the developers best.? My S2 is still serving me well but Samsung aren't Dev friendly with closed sources. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## M_NASSAR (Apr 15, 2013)

For sure Sony & nothing but Sony


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 15, 2013)

M_NASSAR said:


> For sure Sony & nothing but Sony

Click to collapse



I really like the Z too, but concerned about battery life and non-removable battery. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Niral.DMello (Apr 15, 2013)

HANDSY said:


> I really like the Z too, but concerned about battery life and non-removable battery.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



GT-9700 (S5) has to be my next phone without doubt.  Not the S4 as of now, but we never know


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 15, 2013)

I can upgrade in 10 days. It's the S3, S4 or the Z. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Stefanakii (Apr 15, 2013)

I would definitely like my next smartphone to be HTC One... It was just love from a first sight


----------



## Guilden_NL (Apr 16, 2013)

Sammy Galaxy S4 Unlocked 
Now, which carrier?

AT&T, Verizon or Dish?

 ---Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.---


----------



## MikeRWK (Apr 16, 2013)

I was going to buy a Galaxy S3 or S3 Mini Clone but i realized i need a Durable phone, my current phone fits my needs perfectly.I have owned a few
iphones and they just didnt last.I can throw my optimus on the floor and besides the back coming off and the battery possibly coming out theres no damage, I've had it fall and slide on the pavement on its screen and no damage thanks to my screen protector.

i think before i buy another phone i will have to make sure it is just as sturdy as my optimus.


----------



## amnesia82 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'd like buy sony Z or iphone 5/6. But they are very expensive... :crying:


----------



## gogetakarenz (Apr 16, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 720*

i wish i could buy nokia lumia 720, super smooth mid range lumia series.

---------- Post added at 04:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 AM ----------

lumia 720 windows phone 8 series may in my budget range,
or Xiaomi phone would be good option for andoird device


----------



## Mad Lion (Apr 16, 2013)

SONY Experia Z or HTC Butterfly :good:
Hoping realized :angel:


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 16, 2013)

Lg c1500 flip phone great phone 10x better than any android out in the market today , great battery life and doesn't lick up or freeze.

samsung wishes it was an iphone


----------



## Sezereus (Apr 16, 2013)

Honestly speaking, I'm waiting for Note III!  I'd suggest you wait for phones featuring the next generation SoCs and flexible displays. Just a matter of a few months. Tegra 5 and 6 seem worth waiting for! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ToaIII (Apr 16, 2013)

Goophone i5 !
China rulez! lol

Or 200 $ phone


----------



## Nikronius (Apr 16, 2013)

s4 must be my next one...

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 16, 2013)

using a old android phone


----------



## coupster69 (Apr 16, 2013)

GS4 all the way!!


----------



## thesefardi12 (Apr 16, 2013)

*mine too*

:fingers-crossed: mine will be still a gs3 for a while 





poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## bbrad (Apr 16, 2013)

thesefardi12 said:


> :fingers-crossed: mine will be still a gs3 for a while

Click to collapse



I got a galaxy s1 which will smoke all of yall  (this thing is pretty fking fast over clocked to 1.4ghz with smartassv2 Lol)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knockout41 (Apr 16, 2013)

Why is it so necessary to buy a new one 
I would not buy a new until my sensation stops working for ever


----------



## coupster69 (Apr 16, 2013)

I still love my Verizon Galaxy Nexus.  But I am always looking for a better phone.  I gotta wait until August though.

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------

I would love another Nexus, or at maybe the GS4 if it can be unlocked super easy.  I love the Nexus update schedule, but my GNex camera blows!


----------



## mrremlap (Apr 16, 2013)

*My next phone*

my next phone is going to be a samsung.  I am more than thrilled with the Samsung Note 2 I am using now.  I have never had a phone for more than 6 months and then wanted to switch.  I am in love with Samsung phones.  I want the 6.3" next one coming out.:good:


----------



## ibedanny (Apr 17, 2013)

*Waiting to renew in the fall 2013*

Im going to hold off and wait for the fall. Ive been on the moto-photon for two years and I cannot complain. The news on the note 3 looks nice. I dont see Galaxy S4 being all that its cracked up to be.


----------



## avenged_sevenfold27 (Apr 17, 2013)

Which should I get galaxy s2 galaxy s blaze HTC amaze us version HTC one s or lumia 810 if it helps I do a lot of gaming stream movies online and plus I'd like a wide range of roms thanks 

Sent from my HTC Ruby using xda app-developers app


----------



## Scandal Mami (Apr 17, 2013)

Maybe Xperia Nexus..


----------



## josephnero (Apr 17, 2013)

avenged_sevenfold27 said:


> Which should I get galaxy s2 galaxy s blaze HTC amaze us version HTC one s or lumia 810 if it helps I do a lot of gaming stream movies online and plus I'd like a wide range of roms thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC Ruby using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



One s is the best you can get from that list.also if gaming is important for you forget Windows phone for now.a lot of apps and games are missing.

Sent from my T-Rex


----------



## SithBoxer (Apr 17, 2013)

Given that they gimped the SIV with qualcomm again (i understand why but its still dumb), I am not even considering it, as I dont really like the design of the Galaxy S series anyways. I am waiting to see how the Nexus 5 and the Motorola XPhone turn out. I would love to go with the a Nexus but the lack of microSD just kills it for me, so hopefully the XPhone doesn't suck or something decent comes out I will be happy with

I currently have a Samsung Exhibit II 4G (T679) thats running 4.1.2 pretty solidly... anybody have any suggestions that aren't Samsung that I would be happy with in the meantime?

I want something that can run Jellybean solidly, has microSD, gaming capable gpu and specs, not ugly like the galaxy s series, solidly built.


----------



## Sezereus (Apr 17, 2013)

SithBoxer said:


> Given that they gimped the SIV with qualcomm again (i understand why but its still dumb), I am not even considering it, as I dont really like the design of the Galaxy S series anyways. I am waiting to see how the Nexus 5 and the Motorola XPhone turn out. I would love to go with the a Nexus but the lack of microSD just kills it for me, so hopefully the XPhone doesn't suck or something decent comes out I will be happy with
> 
> I currently have a Samsung Exhibit II 4G (T679) thats running 4.1.2 pretty solidly... anybody have any suggestions that aren't Samsung that I would be happy with in the meantime?
> 
> I want something that can run Jellybean solidly, has microSD, gaming capable gpu and specs, not ugly like the galaxy s series, solidly built.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z fits your criteria. Solid piece of a hardware (Also water and dust proof). This will easily carry you into the next year until a new Snapdragon/Tegra beast comes out.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrSinister777 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm looking to get a Windows Phone does anybody have any recommendations? Any help would be great thanks in advance

From the place no one wants to be!!


----------



## shimp208 (Apr 17, 2013)

MrSinister777 said:


> I'm looking to get a Windows Phone does anybody have any recommendations? Any help would be great thanks in advance
> 
> From the place no one wants to be!!

Click to collapse



The Nokia Lumia 920, HTC 8X, and Samsung Ativ S, are all great Windows Phone 8 devices that are out there.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## shadysback (Apr 17, 2013)

*Google Nexus 4*

Nexus 4 hands down!!

I have an oldie nexus (Samsung Nexus S) and apart from the battery and 1ghz processor (which was ahead of its time) it is a might fine phone!


----------



## akb8812 (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay I'm not sure if this is the right forum for this. If it isn't and I'm breaking some rules I can only apologize. Since this involves two phones I might post this in two places.

I'm in the market for my first smartphone and I'm on a budget, where I live phones are really expensive so the latest and greatest is out of the question! For example the Galaxy SIII is over 900 USD and no sensible person would spend that much on a phone. 
There are two phones that I'm looking at that fit in my budget, the Galaxy S3 Mini and the Galaxy S2 Plus. And I ask the experts, what should I get? 
What I'll be using it for other than calling people is text, emails, web browsing and Google Maps. Although it has to have a decent camera and I see the S2+ has the better camera. 
I've done some research on my own and it seems that S2+ has better specs except for maybe the GPU. The S3 Mini has 1 GHz dual-core Cortex-A9 NovaThor U8420 and has a Mali-400 GPU. The S2 Plus has a Dual-core 1.2 GHz Broadcom BC28155 and Broadcom VideoCore IV GPU. Not heard anything about the Broadcom chips so I don't know if it is better even if it's clocked higher.

I asked a similar question at another forum where I was recommended the S2+ because even though the S3 Mini has a better pixel density the S2+ screen looks sharper because it uses Super AMOLED Plus screen technology.

I should add that the original S2 is no longer sold here, which is very annoying.  

What do you say?


----------



## shadysback (Apr 17, 2013)

SithBoxer said:


> Given that they gimped the SIV with qualcomm again (i understand why but its still dumb), I am not even considering it, as I dont really like the design of the Galaxy S series anyways. I am waiting to see how the Nexus 5 and the Motorola XPhone turn out. I would love to go with the a Nexus but the lack of microSD just kills it for me, so hopefully the XPhone doesn't suck or something decent comes out I will be happy with
> 
> I currently have a Samsung Exhibit II 4G (T679) thats running 4.1.2 pretty solidly... anybody have any suggestions that aren't Samsung that I would be happy with in the meantime?
> 
> I want something that can run Jellybean solidly, has microSD, gaming capable gpu and specs, not ugly like the galaxy s series, solidly built.

Click to collapse



waiting for a better phone is a tricky game. Given the fact that each year's phone is going to be better than its predecessor, why wait an epoch to use a phone?
Unless the launch is a <2 months away, or its a much awaited launch (say 3 years +  )


----------



## gamer.11 (Apr 17, 2013)

Im not sure if it's ok the ask this here if it an rule breaking/noob question/wrong forum post please forgive me.

I want to buy my first TAB budget is around Rs:10000-Rs:15000, India market(obviously) this wont be my first android device(have an XMP)
My requirements are:
A brilliant display
Super charged performance for graphic hungry apps.
I can compromise on screen size, but I do require a decent battery life(cant expect more for a performance based TAB)
Will be mainly using as a gaming console,a mini movie theater and as my library(ebookie).

Of all I could only make samsung tab2 as my best choice, but im asking if there are any other unknown better tabs worth checking out before going mainstream samsung.


----------



## jj_95nano (Apr 17, 2013)

gamer.11 said:


> Im not sure if it's ok the ask this here if it an rule breaking/noob question/wrong forum post please forgive me.
> 
> I want to buy my first TAB budget is around Rs:10000-Rs:15000, India market(obviously) this wont be my first android device(have an XMP)
> My requirements are:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy tab 2 (I got it free with my car), it does have lag (since it is rendering on a huge screen). The resolution is poor (so no brilliant display). It can be used for gaming, it's good actually, but slightly slow sometimes. It has Jellybean 4.1.2. Don't expect it to do wonders. If you can extend your budget to 17k, you can easily get a Galaxy Note 1 (depending on where you buy it). I don't need to tell you that it's a brilliant phone+tablet=phablet. Go for it. 



Hit the "THANKS" button if you found this useful.


----------



## Joelkat (Apr 17, 2013)

I want to get a Droid DNA or a Droid razr hd. I want a phone with great performance but also a good battery life.

Sent from my VS840 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## coupster69 (Apr 17, 2013)

Whatever the hell I just did to my phone has increased my battery by a heck of alot.  I think that it was just eliminating the background data when my screen was off.


----------



## naxian (Apr 17, 2013)

It would be something with jelly bean 3,5, 3,8 inch screen, dual core, 1gb ram, decent camera, but sadly doesn't exits


----------



## HotWaterAlchemy (Apr 17, 2013)

Motorola/Google has their rumored 'X' phone. I'm holding out to see exactly what that entails.


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm thinking the waterproof Sony thing but Samsung have me by the nuts in that case I'm thinking either Note 2 or S4.


----------



## securespark (Apr 17, 2013)

I fancy Note 3 or G Mega 6.3", but Mega does not have stylus.

In Europe the Mega 6.3" is up for sale now at the equivalent of $1170. Unreal, right?

Looking at the phone, it ought to be cheaper than the Note 3.

Here in the verrrry ssssslow UK, we don't even have official launch of S4 yet, let alone the others. 

Mega is due sometime in March, Note 3 sometime in Summer or Autumn (Fall) depending what you read.

Mega not due in US yet.


----------



## d0shu (Apr 18, 2013)

I am currently trying Sgt 7.7 lte from Verizon, I have 10 more days to decide, but more and more it seems it will be my next phone.
Amazing how 2 year old hardware spanks my nexus 7 3g silly.


----------



## CID94 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Help phones!*

Hi everybody!
I'm Cesare, and i'm italian! I was looking for a smartphone.
I want to spend moreless 160€, MAX 170!
The BEST i can find with that price is Xperia U or the Alcatel one touch Star. (If I have to look for a known brand).
The fact is.. i saw a nice "chinaphone" with i don't know which brand and i have a question. Do you think I could try to buy it?
Would it be worth or just wasted money?
It does not look so bad (specs they talk about are not bad, at any rate).
But Why everybody say not to buy "chinaphones"?
I read good review for this "STAR B24M", but the thing is that I don't know what is "good" for a person who bought it (it could be my grandmother with her first mobile phone and she could say "oh, it's perfect.. no problem.. beautifull, etc..), which could be worst than my "good".
I don't know if i you caught the question, I hope so! 

Here a video from youtube of the phone i'm talking about:

watch?v=fu2ps7klQqc (sorry i cant post all the link untill i will get 10 posts) 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sezereus (Apr 18, 2013)

CID94 said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Cesare, and i'm italian! I was looking for a smartphone.
> I want to spend moreless 160€, MAX 170!
> The BEST i can find with that price is Xperia U or the Alcatel one touch Star. (If I have to look for a known brand).
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi!

Do you know why most people go for the bigger or rather "trusted" brands? Because of the support! Atleast on the hardware front. And most people don't even know this reason! 

Jokes apart, first thing, not all Chia Phones are bad - Xaomi M1, for example. Before going for the phone, check the background. The company, the processor architecture (I would prefer a qualcomm or a snapdragon over a mediatek!), service centers, if any and "authorized" dealers. If the phone is available in multiple popular stores and there is a possibility of sending the phone for service easily, it maybe worth a buy. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## johnbhoy89 (Apr 18, 2013)

s4 pre ordered!


----------



## CID94 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sezereus said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you know why most people go for the bigger or rather "trusted" brands? Because of the support! Atleast on the hardware front. And most people don't even know this reason!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know the brand of the one i told you, or others.. can you suggest any worthy chinese brand? Maybe suggest a phone near that prices? 
Thank you!


----------



## Sezereus (Apr 18, 2013)

CID94 said:


> I don't know the brand of the one i told you, or others.. can you suggest any worthy chinese brand? Maybe suggest a phone near that prices?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I honestly can't because I'm not very familiar with Chinese brands. Sorry. 

Edit: Xaomi is the only brand I know, the people behind the MIUI project. Trustworthy. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deesra (Apr 18, 2013)

I would have a Tegra 4 phone with micro sd 64gb support!


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 18, 2013)

CID94 said:


> I don't know the brand of the one i told you, or others.. can you suggest any worthy chinese brand? Maybe suggest a phone near that prices?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



There are some new archos phones just announced. Quad core, 5.3 inches, $250. Might be what ur looking for?


----------



## CID94 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sezereus said:


> I honestly can't because I'm not very familiar with Chinese brands. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: Xaomi is the only brand I know, the people behind the MIUI project. Trustworthy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



It's not so cheap a Xaomi. xD



Nbsss said:


> There are some new archos phones just announced. Quad core, 5.3 inches, $250. Might be what ur looking for?

Click to collapse



5.3 inches is not good for me. It's huge! 
It could be great if it will be max 4.5!


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 18, 2013)

CID94 said:


> It's not so cheap a Xaomi. xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



there's also a 5 inch version for $220. Its called Archos 50 platinum i think


----------



## hotbaggy (Apr 19, 2013)

*my next phone??*

NOTE 2


----------



## turningevil (Apr 19, 2013)

HTC one or nexus 4, unsure.


----------



## samjeremia (Apr 19, 2013)

Gonna wait for Nexus 5 (or next nexus phone)


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 19, 2013)

Retire my note 2 for a bit and use my htc one x im getting arthritis from holding it all time even s4  at 5inch is big.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lim Wee Huat (Apr 19, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Motorola X


----------



## CID94 (Apr 19, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> there's also a 5 inch version for $220. Its called Archos 50 platinum i think

Click to collapse



You can't find it now on internet. It will be avaiable in the future!


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 19, 2013)

Lim Wee Huat said:


> Nexus 5 or Motorola X

Click to collapse



What are the latest spec rumours for the nexus 5

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## wax_digital (Apr 19, 2013)

CID94 said:


> You can't find it now on internet. It will be avaiable in the future!

Click to collapse



It actually doesn't look too bad.  I like the fact that it's got stock Android on so no skin/overlay.  Only issue is what's Archos' reliability like?  Was actually thinking of getting this for a family member...


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

wax_digital said:


> Only issue is what's Archos' reliability like?..

Click to collapse



I had a Archos 43 they were pretty good with replying back to my 8 emails and repairing I'd say a A. I'm surprised they are still kicking Archos/Cowon should have been dead instead there getting smaller since phones are everything.


----------



## dvircn (Apr 19, 2013)

*next phone*

My  next phone will be Nexus 4 or HTC ONE


----------



## ayehia2005 (Apr 20, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you


----------



## Scyllaride (Apr 20, 2013)

I was looking for the nexus 4. But I think we have to wait for the nexus 5.
Nexus 4 seems to have some non solved problems yet and  think have seen his production will stop soonly no?


Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 10 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 20, 2013)

wax_digital said:


> It actually doesn't look too bad.  I like the fact that it's got stock Android on so no skin/overlay.  Only issue is what's Archos' reliability like?  Was actually thinking of getting this for a family member...

Click to collapse



Just keep in mind the like 4gb of storage and the not so great screen, not sure about development either -though it is running stock I guess - otherwise seems ok esp for the price

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## wsoxfan1214 (Apr 20, 2013)

Looking at an S III from an S II since US Cellular is going away next month.


----------



## Rasritz (Apr 20, 2013)

Galaxy Note 2 -


----------



## simplyanin (Apr 20, 2013)

Guys hows is the new sony xperia sp ?? 

It has dual core 1.7ghz a15 cpu from qualcomm and adreno 320 gpu ...  and a 4.6 inch hd display

Will it be a good device to go for ?? Future prooof ??

Plz help ... 



Sent from my SGG


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 20, 2013)

simplyanin said:


> Guys hows is the new sony xperia sp ??
> 
> It has dual core 1.7ghz a15 cpu from qualcomm and adreno 320 gpu ...  and a 4.6 inch hd display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No sorry all manufacturer are to quad cores now , its midrange phone like the s2 skyrocket which will only jelly bean update. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tivac (Apr 20, 2013)

I ordered xiaomi mi2s, snapdrogon s600. Differences from htc one is 4.3 ips screen

GT-I9000 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## ziadpayne (Apr 20, 2013)

I prefer quad cores


----------



## viruslaura (Apr 20, 2013)

Xperia z

By VirusLaura


----------



## ziadpayne (Apr 20, 2013)

It's either Samsung Galaxy note 2 or HTC one.


----------



## Androideus (Apr 20, 2013)

galaxy s4 for me, it's great


----------



## brekec88 (Apr 20, 2013)

Rasritz said:


> Galaxy Note 2 -

Click to collapse



This late in the game? I would just wait for the gn3...

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Trobiase (Apr 20, 2013)

Is lumia 720 really worth it (considering it has a camera worth messing around with and a powerful battery) or should i get the lumia 820 (considering it has better cpu and more ram and has access to most of the apps in wp market)

anyone with an opinion to rule out my confusion??????
these are the two choices i have shortlisted


----------



## simplyanin (Apr 20, 2013)

Galaxy S3 or Xperia Sp ?

Quadcore a9 vs dualcore a15


----------



## nixgud (Apr 20, 2013)

I9105p

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## simplyanin (Apr 20, 2013)

Not interested in broadcomm chipps


----------



## alberto1204 (Apr 20, 2013)

my  next....maybe a xperia z. see you


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 20, 2013)

The LG is the best phone out there
Although it's 8 years old its gets better signal than my note 2.
Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pete72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Will wait for the next Galaxy Note.


----------



## nixgud (Apr 20, 2013)

Maybe...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9105P mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## KS Lin (Apr 20, 2013)

Xperia Z definitely, considering the prices!

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 02:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




CID94 said:


> I don't know the brand of the one i told you, or others.. can you suggest any worthy chinese brand? Maybe suggest a phone near that prices?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Huawei & ZTE are world famous Chinese brands. But, I prefer Sony.

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Apr 20, 2013)

KS Lin said:


> Xperia Z definitely, considering the prices!
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



jiayu is exellent, not very known but i saw jiayu g3, dualcore with 1 g ram and android 4.1.2 latest with gorila glass  and 2700 mha of battery for 160 to 240 dollars


----------



## annx10 (Apr 20, 2013)

I will buy a chinese's smartphone, because today there are many devices, and I am looking one cheap


----------



## ninjabunting (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm waiting for nexus 5...


----------



## Skazzy3 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would buy the Nexus 7 2G.
Hope it has a 1080p or higher display!!!!!!!!
Can't be with samsung anymore. Too...many...choices...and...high...prices...


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Apr 21, 2013)

Guys i want something pretty cheap but still, i want it to be maximum 350 euros... The lower the price the better of course.

So, after searching quite a lot i came down to these 2:

Sony Xperia S
Htc One S

Now i DO know that they have some differences but, i want to know some things:
1) Does any one if the 2 have a loud loudspeaker, coz if my xperia sole did not have vibration i would have missed 99% of the calls...
2) is their camera good? I cannot carry my canon eos 1000D around so i need a phone with a noteworthy camera

What you should also know is that i dont really care about having the newest phone and that  i am perfectly fine with the storage of htc one s. Also, the phones will be charged daily coz i cant afford to lose calls. Finally, i want to know which is the best in terms of usability under sun light...

Any help wiil be appreciated
Mokiwipeout


----------



## Triple's (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll probably be moving to the Galaxy S4, And The HTC One for the wife 

I've had the Nexsus since it was first released, and it maybe time to move on


----------



## amarjit_rsingh (Apr 21, 2013)

Nexus 4

Sent from my Micromax A68 using xda premium


----------



## Kremata (Apr 21, 2013)

It depends what you do with it but you can't go wrong with the Note 2. Or you can wait a bit for the Note 3


----------



## CID94 (Apr 21, 2013)

KS Lin said:


> Huawei & ZTE are world famous Chinese brands. But, I prefer Sony.
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





persano said:


> jiayu is exellent, not very known but i saw jiayu g3, dualcore with 1 g ram and android 4.1.2 latest with gorila glass  and 2700 mha of battery for 160 to 240 dollars

Click to collapse



And what about Zopo? Is it good?


----------



## sarabjit singh (Apr 21, 2013)

*s4*

s4 will be the best


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 21, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> The LG is the best phone out there
> Although it's 8 years old its gets better signal than my note 2.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse






I. Have. That. Exact. Same. LG. Phone.

It still works great, was my first ever phone, the thing is indestructible when the lid is closed. Spins really cool on a table too


----------



## Poland_Developers (Apr 21, 2013)

I would bought Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 21, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> I. Have. That. Exact. Same. LG. Phone.
> 
> It still works great, was my first ever phone, the thing is indestructible when the lid is closed. Spins really cool on a table too

Click to collapse



I know right i take it with me camping where my smartphones can't get a signal and the beast last 7 days on a charge.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 21, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> The LG is the best phone out there
> Although it's 8 years old its gets better signal than my note 2.
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used to use that phone when I was about 8. The battery could last me throughout three days of camping with all the texting and music. 

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 21, 2013)

brandonjuraimi said:


> I used to use that phone when I was about 8. The battery could last me throughout three days of camping with all the texting and music.
> 
> Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



U must be very young.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brandonjuraimi (Apr 21, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> U must be very young.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Not really. 

Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## noushadkpr (Apr 21, 2013)

MountainDew Man said:


> The HTC One S unless the Galaxy SIII is out for Tmobile when I get a new one.

Click to collapse



Good

using a old unrootable android phone 

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------




brandonjuraimi said:


> Not really.
> 
> Sent from my N7005 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Why not?  Its not a bad one

using a old unrootable android phone


----------



## jjd2022 (Apr 21, 2013)

I would recommend the HTC One so far I'm loving everything about the phone.


----------



## defragut (Apr 21, 2013)

*My next smartphone will be Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus!*


----------



## LiMaaa (Apr 22, 2013)

My new phone will be the samsung galaxy s4, just waiting for the release. Woot!


----------



## IntelligentAj (Apr 22, 2013)

With my custom ROM running so smooth I don't really feel the need to upgrade my phone but I like HTC One, provided I can get rid of that blinkfeed crap

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## illr (Apr 22, 2013)

I actually like the look of the HTC One... Sense 5 is alright but hey its android and it can always be replaced by a stock AOSP ROM. Hardware and guts are A+

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## zomblake (Apr 22, 2013)

I currently have the Nexus S 4G.  I'm saving up for the Nexus 4.  Oh how I love the actual google endorsed android phone


----------



## Bilack (Apr 22, 2013)

If i'd have the money to afford it, i would buy the HTC One, Nexus 4, Sony Xperia Z and the Galaxy s4. Yes all of them. This way i wouldnt feel sorry that i didnt buy one of them. But since i cant afford it, it's just a dream.


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 22, 2013)

Bilack said:


> If i'd have the money to afford it, i would buy the HTC One, Nexus 4, Sony Xperia Z and the Galaxy s4. Yes all of them. This way i wouldnt feel sorry that i didnt buy one of them. But since i cant afford it, it's just a dream.

Click to collapse



And which do enjoy the most in this dream of yours?


----------



## kanamaster (Apr 22, 2013)

Hello everybody. My next smartphone should be another Chinese clone of the Samsung Galaxy S3 (GT-i9300). I just love those clones and sometimes fighting with their defects and hardware limitations.

_(Still I can't understand why isn't here any official subforums or threads dedicated to the Chinese clones. Like it or not, there are many of them out there, and also people looking for help and advice in this forum, since there is little or no official customer support from the sellers.)_

Kind regards.


----------



## sn0w77 (Apr 22, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## ZeitgeistGlee (Apr 22, 2013)

Wouldn't mind giving the HTC One a go to see how the other half lives (been Samsung since the Galaxy S was released).


----------



## For1n (Apr 22, 2013)

Google Nexus 5 / Motorola X phone,

2013 smart phones are not worth upgrading so far,

also I'm tired of branded, locked software,

Send from my One XL CM10.1


----------



## Niki966 (Apr 22, 2013)

Unfortunatly I don't have the money for buy a phone such as SIII, Xperia Z, ecc... So I'm going to get a SII Plus because in my country it is cheaper than the SII. Hope it will going good


----------



## Big_Berny (Apr 22, 2013)

IMHO HTC One is the best smartphone at the moment. And I can only recommend it.


----------



## rafaelvasconcelos (Apr 23, 2013)

now i have one wave y :silly:
BUT i NEED on Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## jacksoncolin9 (Apr 23, 2013)

You should get the Nexus 4. It's a cheap phone off-contract and will save you money longterm. It's super fast and would recommend it to anyone.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Apr 23, 2013)

lenovo a820

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Drybones5 (Apr 23, 2013)

What should I pick?

I'm gonna be using AT&T

I haven't decided what phone and if I want to continue using my family's post-paid plan or switch to pre-paid smartphone and buy them full priced




*HTC One - $199 32gig ($599.99). $299 64gig ($649.99)*








+metal casing
+solid feel
+awesome speakers
+SuperLCD 2
+hq mic
+higher pixel density
+fm radio
+superior low light performance

~Qualcomm Snapdragon 600 APQ8064T quad 1.7ghz

-HTC Sense, but replacable
-no removable battery
-no micro sd slot
-no button for multitasking, requires pressing home twice
-less battery life, but still manages 9 1/2 hours of usage.



*Samsung Galaxy S 4 - $199 16gig ($639.99).*







+More sensors
+Plastic won't break
+Removable battery
+micro sd slot
+hard to brick while flashing
+13mp camera
+Front and back cameras record
+infared
+SuperAMOLED means darkest blacks
+bigger battery

~Qualcomm MDM9215 + APQ8064 1.9GHz Quad-core

-plastic build that feels awful
-maybe too big large
-average speaker
-SuperAMOLED is not the best looking display compared to an equal sized and res SuperLCD 2 display




*Nexus 4 -  $349.00 16gig*







+Stock Android
+solid build
+good looking glass design
+cheap for pre-paid. half the price
+nexus device
+wireless charge cradle
+Android updates when they release
+Google wallet

~1.5 GHz quad-core Krait

-720p vs 1080p
-less pixel density
-less screen size
-average camera
-no micro sd card slot
-least amount of storage
-non-removable battery
-weak gpu
-glass back can scratch or crack easy




Should I get a HTC One, Galaxy S 4, or Nexus 4? Should I get it on contract or pre-paid if I can?

I have a Galaxy S 3 and have had Galaxy S 1 Captivate, Galaxy S 2 as well. I'm kind of sick of having a plastic flimsy phone especially when I don't drop my phone at all and don't need it for safety. That's why I'm having trouble deciding over these 3 between build design and quality vs extra small features.


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 23, 2013)

I just bought a htc one x+ international version on amazon , so ill be using that for awhile give my other smartphones a rest.battery life on htc one x+ anyone?  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hossein809 (Apr 23, 2013)

I go fo nexus 4 coz the variable custom rom.
:fingers-crossed:


----------



## kentobi (Apr 23, 2013)

hossein809 said:


> I go fo nexus 4 coz the variable custom rom.
> :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



with S4 you will have almost the same amount of custom roms available


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 23, 2013)

kentobi said:


> with S4 you will have almost the same amount of custom roms available

Click to collapse



What about closed sources and members of Cm team saying they won't develop for it.  Virtually every custom romantic has Cm code at its base 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Fíghter02 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm eagerly waiting to see what Google might reveal at Google I/O. I would very much like a "Nexus 5" / "X Phone".


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't really care what the xphone is.

I'm in the market for a new tablet. So, the xtablet (xoom3 or whatever its going to be) is what my money is going on if its got external-sd and quad/octa core.

My og Xoom was great. Need a more modern replacement than what's available from Sammy and Asus.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda premium


----------



## Bilack (Apr 23, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> And which do enjoy the most in this dream of yours?

Click to collapse



Given the fact that atm i own the international version of the galaxy s2 and because i didnt have any problems with it so far i will probably go ahead with samsung. if i was to consider the look of the phone, any other of the 3.


----------



## Madrenergic (Apr 23, 2013)

Drybones5 said:


> What should I pick?
> 
> I'm gonna be using AT&T
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





kentobi said:


> with S4 you will have almost the same amount of custom roms available

Click to collapse





Bilack said:


> Given the fact that atm i own the international version of the galaxy s2 and because i didnt have any problems with it so far i will probably go ahead with samsung. if i was to consider the look of the phone, any other of the 3.

Click to collapse



Actually the Galaxy S4 sold by AT&T is a different variant from the international model. Wikipedia shows that the international model is a GT-I9500 (HSPA+) and GT-I9505 (LTE), but the AT&T variant is SGH-I337.

That means that ROMs will need to be developed separately for the SGH-I337. It cannot simply use the GT-I9500 and GT-I9505 ROMs. The develoeprs will need to adapt and modify the kernel separately, and that means that there will be either fewer custom ROMs or they will take longer to come out.

However, if CyanogenMod is your main concern, I think it's quite likely that they will eventually support even the AT&T Galaxy S4 since it is so popular, but do remember that there is no such thing as guaranteed support. You will need to wait for a developer to volunteer to adapt CM for the AT&T S4.

However, if you want the best guarantee and widest variety of custom ROMs, Nexus 4 is still the best IMO.


----------



## hossein809 (Apr 23, 2013)

kentobi said:


> with S4 you will have almost the same amount of custom roms available

Click to collapse



But the nexus 4 has a fashion design and better quality product.
:fingers-crossed:
:good:


----------



## marcol123 (Apr 24, 2013)

My favorite device is the HTC One. Nice Materials and nice finish.


----------



## MalekoUK (Apr 24, 2013)

Defo considering the Nexus line next, fed up of bloat ware etc...


----------



## undercover (Apr 24, 2013)

MalekoUK said:


> Defo considering the Nexus line next, fed up of bloat ware etc...

Click to collapse



You won't look back. Updates are worth it on their own. 

_Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_


----------



## MalekoUK (Apr 24, 2013)

undercover said:


> You won't look back. Updates are worth it on their own.
> 
> _Sent from my fridge. Make: LG  Model: N⁴_

Click to collapse




Updates are also a big one for me!

Waiting to see what the next Nexus phone is...


----------



## kentobi (Apr 24, 2013)

HANDSY said:


> What about closed sources and members of Cm team saying they won't develop for it.  Virtually every custom romantic has Cm code at its base
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-releases-source-code-for-3-Galaxy-S4-variants_id42179


----------



## IntelligentAj (Apr 24, 2013)

I've found that flashing new ROMs isn't very hard at all and regardless of which phone you get the custom ROMs are universally better than the stock ones

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdvmpp (Apr 24, 2013)

Samsung no more!


----------



## HANDSY (Apr 24, 2013)

kentobi said:


> http://www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-releases-source-code-for-3-Galaxy-S4-variants_id42179

Click to collapse



Great news,  that's decided it for me I will definitely get a S4 unlocked version.  many thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bote95 (Apr 24, 2013)

s advance vs s2 plus . is it worth the 60 -70 euros difference ?


----------



## Pluto (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm hoping that the next Nexus will have a 32GB option, I'm planning to get it if that happens. If not.. well I guess Sony or HTC's 2014 flagship. I really hope Google does that because no matter how much they talk about the cloud, I'm not getting a 16GB phone without an SD card.

Sent from Project X.


----------



## Razow94 (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm not sure, maybe a note or another galaxy s, but i'm pretty sure it will be a samsung


----------



## noobiest (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been dream shopping on Phone Arena for about 3 months.  So much to consider.  Carrier first, cuz I have big red and I know they can be a  pain as far as bootloaders go but the service is good.  Att, Sprint and TMob dont seem to care as much, but do they have the device I want or can mod.  Second was hardware.  Samsung is good, but cheap feeling and ugly. Lg, better yet but not a lot of support.  Moto and HTC are great but once again Moto had made it hard to mod...... until a couple of weeks ago.  I bought 2 Razr HDs for my wife and I.  Rooted and unlocked on the first day and here come the ROMs.  Great hardware, and really the phone that my GNex should have been.  Nexus 4 is solid, but no CMDA or expandable storage.  S4 is a beast, but plastic crap, and who knows if there will be encrypted bootloaders.  HTC One is beautiful and beastly(except the 4mp camera), best option these days but it will take time for support(if possible). And Nexus 5/X Phone should be an animal if any of what we hear is true and if its available on all networks then it will be worth the wait, because my Moto Razr HD is built well and sexy. But who care what I think.....


----------



## BlueVIP (Apr 25, 2013)

Razow94 said:


> I'm not sure, maybe a note or another galaxy s, but i'm pretty sure it will be a samsung

Click to collapse



+1

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 25, 2013)

Have devs managed to map the centre HTC logo to a hardware key? (On the HTC One)


----------



## gladmax (Apr 25, 2013)

*Moto Razr HD is good!*



noobiest said:


> I've been dream shopping on Phone Arena for about 3 months.  So much to consider.  Carrier first, cuz I have big red and I know they can be a  pain as far as bootloaders go but the service is good.  Att, Sprint and TMob dont seem to care as much, but do they have the device I want or can mod.  Second was hardware.  Samsung is good, but cheap feeling and ugly. Lg, better yet but not a lot of support.  Moto and HTC are great but once again Moto had made it hard to mod...... until a couple of weeks ago.  I bought 2 Razr HDs for my wife and I.  Rooted and unlocked on the first day and here come the ROMs.  Great hardware, and really the phone that my GNex should have been.  Nexus 4 is solid, but no CMDA or expandable storage.  S4 is a beast, but plastic crap, and who knows if there will be encrypted bootloaders.  HTC One is beautiful and beastly(except the 4mp camera), best option these days but it will take time for support(if possible). And Nexus 5/X Phone should be an animal if any of what we hear is true and if its available on all networks then it will be worth the wait, because my Moto Razr HD is built well and sexy. But who care what I think.....

Click to collapse



Even i wanted to buy Moto Razr HD. But again the "X" rumors started, so i decided to wait. Currently using Atrix. Even i dont like Samsung phones


----------



## First75 (Apr 25, 2013)

I want to buy HTC One, but for now it's too expensive.


----------



## KS Lin (Apr 25, 2013)

noobiest said:


> I've been dream shopping on Phone Arena for about 3 months.  So much to consider.  Carrier first, cuz I have big red and I know they can be a  pain as far as bootloaders go but the service is good.  Att, Sprint and TMob dont seem to care as much, but do they have the device I want or can mod.  Second was hardware.  Samsung is good, but cheap feeling and ugly. Lg, better yet but not a lot of support.  Moto and HTC are great but once again Moto had made it hard to mod...... until a couple of weeks ago.  I bought 2 Razr HDs for my wife and I.  Rooted and unlocked on the first day and here come the ROMs.  Great hardware, and really the phone that my GNex should have been.  Nexus 4 is solid, but no CMDA or expandable storage.  S4 is a beast, but plastic crap, and who knows if there will be encrypted bootloaders.  HTC One is beautiful and beastly(except the 4mp camera), best option these days but it will take time for support(if possible). And Nexus 5/X Phone should be an animal if any of what we hear is true and if its available on all networks then it will be worth the wait, because my Moto Razr HD is built well and sexy. But who care what I think.....

Click to collapse



You didn't mention Sony. What's your opinion about Sony?

Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantagec (Apr 25, 2013)

the best for me is the nexus 4 because this design is just beautiful


----------



## posonty (Apr 25, 2013)

Un Galaxy S3 sin dudarlo.


----------



## noobiest (Apr 25, 2013)

KS Lin said:


> You didn't mention Sony. What's your opinion about Sony?
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sony makes great hardware, but for whatever reason has not sold a lot of handsets(in the U.S. at least) to create a demand for development.  But the Xperia Z is a super nice phone and has been attacked by the the dev community since its recent release.  So, yeah, Sony is great stuff.  It seems like they are making a charge to edge into the market for real.  Sadly, HTC isnt turning profit with anything they sell here, and that is scary.  Sony might end up bumping HTC out of the way, I just hope the "One" keeps them around instead of retreating from the U.S. market altogether.


----------



## greeceeeee (Apr 26, 2013)

galaxy s4


----------



## eyfa (Apr 26, 2013)

HTC ONE of course.


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 26, 2013)

Any flip phone

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## photonxda (Apr 26, 2013)

GS4 and HTC ONE


----------



## quicksilver92 (Apr 26, 2013)

photonxda said:


> GS4 and HTC ONE

Click to collapse



Lucky you 
Just the One here :good::good:


----------



## szpoq (Apr 26, 2013)

have already ZTE U950. Its really cheap and cool(tegra 3), but Chinese 3G on board...by me works only edge


----------



## jorgicio (Apr 26, 2013)

Galaxy S4. I'm fine with my Galaxy S2, but when Android 5.0 comes out, maybe I'll buy it.


----------



## hardmuzika (Apr 26, 2013)

*samsung*

s4


----------



## 1985Dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

*my next smartphone*

Hey, 

I'm pretty sure that my next smartphone will be a Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Guich (Apr 26, 2013)

I will buy the One from HTC! 

And for my dad the asus padphone


----------



## ILikeToPlayIt (Apr 26, 2013)

*Galaxy Series All The Way*

They make killer phones and the community on XDA is excellent. I would stick with them or the Nexus series.


----------



## archioptrics (Apr 26, 2013)

HTC one
Can't live without sense that rules out any other device 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FtGreg (Apr 26, 2013)

I would like to buy a S3, but I can live for now with the ace.


----------



## JAJameson2010 (Apr 27, 2013)

I would recommend the Note 2! It's been months and I still love it 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 27, 2013)

I want a nexus 5 with a s800 CPU


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 27, 2013)

was thinking of buying a mtk device from everbuying.com, but im not sure which one. im stuck between: 
- isa a19q - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $206

- z5+ - mtk6577 dual core, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $172

- flying f600 - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544, 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $173

- tronsmart ts4 - mtk6589 quad core, powervr sgx544. 1gb ram, 4gb rom, $159

which one is the most performant of all? reviews show nothing, but just basic functionalities like camera and calling, so i need help choosing one


Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rootyourphones (Apr 27, 2013)

I won't buy another nexus device unless it has wow factor,I mean nexus 4 boreing looks like 5 year came with the idea .in my opinion Google has failed on all the nexus devices it has no appeal to me .why would you hire LG to build your flagship device I think Sony should get a Chance or better yet let apple take a bite at it lol just kidding about apple thing .the HTC one should of been the new nexus device I'll buy 20 of them right now if it was.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolacta (Apr 27, 2013)

XIAOMI M2a, imho now the best compromise price/performance


----------



## enkunaenkuna (Apr 27, 2013)

suggest you go for the galaxy note 2, amazing display,processor, big screen, IT'S THE FULL PACKAGE.


----------



## scottspa74 (Apr 27, 2013)

HTC One. It is gorgeous and wicked fast. And loud. I love the idea of stereo speakers. May wait for S800 chip though. But don't wanna miss out on One hardware. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## matarratos (Apr 27, 2013)

*s2*



scottspa74 said:


> HTC One. It is gorgeous and wicked fast. And loud. I love the idea of stereo speakers. May wait for S800 chip though. But don't wanna miss out on One hardware.
> 
> Sent from my EVO using xda premium

Click to collapse



will be still worth buying s2


----------



## wizardfingers (Apr 28, 2013)

I currently have an htc sensation z710e its nice, development is still strong, but the phone is a bit meh atm  what should I buy next?


----------



## Ramun Flame (Apr 28, 2013)

Depending on if it's a big improvement, the nexus 5 will be my next phone. Can't see my self spending 600 dollars on a new phone, and the nexus line seems to be the only high end devices at reasonable prices off contract.


----------



## Phyllis Gao (Apr 28, 2013)

*A frind just recommend Newsmy NM860*

She just took a look of Newsmy Smart Phone, and likes the model NM860.
Built-in android 4.0 intelligent OS. ARM Cortex-A9, capcitive touch screen.

She has not received it, you can take a look at the pictures at the Newsmy official site. 
http://www.newsmyglobal.com

Is anyone here used this brand or heard about it?


----------



## edocod (Apr 28, 2013)

I think i'll buy an Xperia P when my Xperia U breaks. I don't like high-end smartphones, they're all too big!


----------



## eraser2011 (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope it's going to be the nexus 4!


----------



## xZioPao (Apr 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S2 or S4, the best in everything!


----------



## -sandro- (Apr 28, 2013)

Is there a smartphone like the S3 LTE but manufactured by a company that provides ALL the sources code to a fully working stock ROM?
I would go with the Nexus 4 but I cannot stand the non-removable battery.
What I need:
- 2GB of RAM
- LTE not mandatory but 42mbit in 3G yes
- removable battery
- quad core/latest tech

The S3 LTE has everything of those and it's "cheap" but the ROM development is lousy due to lack of source code so you're stuck with bloatware and touchwiz.

If only the Nexus 4 didn't have that stupid integrated battery!


----------



## sethxavier (Apr 28, 2013)

vega no.6


----------



## persano (Apr 28, 2013)

-sandro- said:


> Is there a smartphone like the S3 LTE but manufactured by a company that provides ALL the sources code to a fully working stock ROM?
> I would go with the Nexus 4 but I cannot stand the non-removable battery.
> What I need:
> - 2GB of RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



htc one? sony xperia z?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 28, 2013)

-sandro- said:


> Is there a smartphone like the S3 LTE but manufactured by a company that provides ALL the sources code to a fully working stock ROM?
> I would go with the Nexus 4 but I cannot stand the non-removable battery.
> What I need:
> - 2GB of RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



The only one that provides the whole source code for the entire thing is the nexus. All the others have closed sourced software.


----------



## Old Wallet (Apr 29, 2013)

actually phone ist Newman N1 (chinese phone), I think my next phone will be also a chinese phone maybe with a quad core cpu.

lg
ow


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Phone*

Nexus 4 - my new phone


----------



## kentobi (Apr 29, 2013)

zelendel said:


> The only one that provides the whole source code for the entire thing is the nexus. All the others have closed sourced software.

Click to collapse



Didn't Sony release the source code completely too? (for the Z)


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 29, 2013)

kentobi said:


> Didn't Sony release the source code completely too? (for the Z)

Click to collapse



What about the oppo find 5?


----------



## MFighter (Apr 29, 2013)

is there any decent hardware keyboard android 4+ phone available apart from the motorola photon Q?
would really like to get one...


----------



## AslanFatih (Apr 29, 2013)

I'll probably stick with Android because of the possibilities. Maybe if I have more money next year, I will switch from my Xperia Sola to a newer Xperia or maybe HTC.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 29, 2013)

kentobi said:


> Didn't Sony release the source code completely too? (for the Z)

Click to collapse





Nbsss said:


> What about the oppo find 5?

Click to collapse




They provide alot but some of it is still closed sourced. You asked about a device that the whole thing was open source. Only the nexus so far. Sony is coming along fast though.


----------



## airjyp (Apr 29, 2013)

my next smartphone i want to buy is Xperia Z .. it cool and fast  but i have seen many review about xperia Z was not good as i know 

[FONT="Arial ="5"]
• _Sony Live with Walkman_


----------



## morridoom2 (Apr 30, 2013)

I would slowly anticipate for the Galaxy S5 announcement, or wait even longer for the next Nexus phone. Still gonna be a while until I am eligible for a contract renewal though.


----------



## Kremlin987 (Apr 30, 2013)

zelendel said:


> They provide alot but some of it is still closed sourced. You asked about a device that the whole thing was open source. Only the nexus so far. Sony is coming along fast though.

Click to collapse



Actually, he was asking about a phone that has everything open source required to run *stock* Android; the hardware drivers, basically. We don't care if touchwiz/sense/blur/whatever is closed, we want to be able to run Android on the phone even after manufacturer support is dropped.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 30, 2013)

Kremlin987 said:


> Actually, he was asking about a phone that has everything open source required to run *stock* Android; the hardware drivers, basically. We don't care if touchwiz/sense/blur/whatever is closed, we want to be able to run Android on the phone even after manufacturer support is dropped.

Click to collapse




And as I stated that would be the Nexus line alone. That is the only line of devices that the hardware was made for the open source drivers. 

Sounds like your looking for a future proof device. The Nexus is as close as your gonna get.


----------



## mennims (Apr 30, 2013)

*You are mad brother*



s0ja said:


> Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA

Click to collapse



You are insane, first you mention you want to get a Iphone on xda, second the thought even crossed your mind to get such a stupid thing, maybe you don't like your htc, It isn't androids fault, if you don't like your htc you WILL NOT LIKE YOUR IPHONE at all, trust me, they are so encased you can hardly do anything amazing with it like hacking wifi passwords with monitor mode, installing custom roms, Don't get it, try a samsung 

---------- Post added at 08:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------

Well I am a very technical dude, like hacking and modifying things. I want to make the most of my current P6200 (Samsung 7" Tablet, 2011 model not old model) but my upgrade will be due in march, and I love my tablet, but you see I don't have a phone, so I make phone calls and text from my tab, phoning looks funny by the way. So I love it to bits, but I am not going to get another one because of it's size. But I will happily keep it for gaming and development, or even testing . So I would like to get the Samsung s4 Octa Core model. Like I said I am very technical. I will not get the s4 if I can only get the Snap Dragon, I would really really really like the Exynos Octa Core model (8 cores) otherwise I am interested in the Note 3 <------ Cannot wait! Hoping to get a fast and efficient phone that has a durable body and stable android version, cannot wait for Key Lime Pie! Anyway I said enough, but I think the Note 3 will come with Android version 5 Key Lime Pie.:good:


----------



## shoichikun808 (Apr 30, 2013)

For me...it is either between the next iPhone, HTC One, or another smartphone that looks interesting. Not interested in the GS4 at all. Will not get any phone that hits the 5 inch mark. That's too big for me. 

Right now I got an Epic 4g Touch(rooted with PACman Rom JB) and an iPhone 4s that I switch back and forth between. I am not a fanboy of either OS, and when I get bored with one switch back to the other  . I find it funny at all the flame wars between the fanbases as to me each OS has their plus and minuses.

HTC One I have my eye on the most. Love the look along with the camera and could care less about the lack of an sd-card slot and removable battery.


----------



## Nbsss (Apr 30, 2013)

I think the gs4 isn't worth it for us xda 'superusers'. The bloatware on that thing is ridiculous..
Stock rom is 1.6gb (vs 340mb for nexus 4), you can turn off the useless gimmicky features all you want, but it's still there and using resources, hence the lag alot of reviewers are experiencing... more is definitely not better, especially when those features only work on Samsung apps and slow your phone...

Don't get me started on development issues for the phone when you finally get frustrated with crapwiz ...damn Samsung...


----------



## kentobi (Apr 30, 2013)

shoichikun808 said:


> For me...it is either between the next iPhone, HTC One, or another smartphone that looks interesting. Not interested in the GS4 at all. Will not get any phone that hits the 5 inch mark. That's too big for me.

Click to collapse



erm, the s4 is thinner, shorter and lighter than the htc one:
http://versusio.com/en/htc-one-vs-samsung-galaxy-s4


----------



## noshinju (Apr 30, 2013)

HTC one


----------



## Gd_JOSEC (Apr 30, 2013)

*Help me DECIDE!*

So, I really need some intelligent guidance here. I have been rocking out a Galaxy S Vibrant for a long time now and have been out of contract for years keeping this thing alive with roms and tweaks. I am finally ready to retire it. I can go to any carrier. It seems that currently the two top devices are the HTC One and the GS4.

 I am having a hard time deciding between them. I have seen countless reviews. My question is which is better at a technical standpoint with as much of the bloat removed as possible and what will the support be like for updating software. Should I even get one of these devices or wait for something better coming soon?

HELP ME DECIDE!!


----------



## ELITAZER (Apr 30, 2013)

*Gaming Tab*

Which is the best gaming cheap gaming tab , I don't have a sim or wifi, I was hoping to connect to internet through internet pass through or reverse tethering, I currently have my eye on Lava Etab XTRON, rs 6500 is it possible to install apks on stock unrooted rom, should I buy it, I currently have an HTC Explorer rooted, FlyROM.


----------



## lexotan73 (Apr 30, 2013)

*hi*

hi


----------



## ELITAZER (Apr 30, 2013)

lexotan73 said:


> hi

Click to collapse



Can you answer my question


----------



## Erick.criminal (Apr 30, 2013)

*IV*

Samsung Galaxy IV muahaha


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok another change of heart. Thinking i phone now! Just know deep down the phone after this upgrade will Mark a return to android. It would mean two years on IOS though!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (May 1, 2013)

my 2c posted in here relevant thread. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=40906831&postcount=62


----------



## KevinGee (May 1, 2013)

The iPhone 5s is going to be wayyyyyyy better than the S4 and HTC one.


Trolololol


----------



## stupidsam0430 (May 1, 2013)

Just change to Galaxy Grand, but will get another Galaxy S4 soon. Just too many version on S4, still consider which version should i get.


----------



## DK253 (May 1, 2013)

Waiting on that Note 3!


----------



## jrmmmm (May 1, 2013)

Nexus 4!


----------



## qwerty warrior (May 1, 2013)

probably a sony or the next nexus 
got tired of HTC and samsung's BS with kernels and boot loaders


----------



## persano (May 1, 2013)

KevinGee said:


> The iPhone 5s is going to be wayyyyyyy better than the S4 and HTC one.
> 
> 
> Trolololol

Click to collapse



that is a stupid phone, if want other dualcore go to iphone, EXPENSIVE


----------



## kd29 (May 1, 2013)

not sure but its will be samsung galaxy may be s4


----------



## DrockaDroid (May 1, 2013)

*dilsE uni*

Galaxy S4 definitely seems like the top phone up to date, Nexus 5 should also be a good one soon


----------



## Madrenergic (May 1, 2013)

Given that the Nexus 4 hasn't reached my country yet (and doesn't look likely to come soon), I guess I'll wait out for the Nexus 5 or Motorola X. Or maybe they're the same phone. Who knows? 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## Kontagious (May 1, 2013)

cant decide cant decide

HTC one or GS4.


----------



## DrockaDroid (May 1, 2013)

Galaxy S4 if you want a phone right know 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rans0m00 (May 2, 2013)

Needing some advice... Currently have a Note 2 and love it but its not very easy to be very active with.  Just slightly too big and costs too much for me to want to risk it coming out of my back pocket at 25mph (cycling) or out of a front pocket while running.  Yes I realize I could just get something that more or less straps it to me but I don't really want another thing to wear.

So priorities... Small(3.5-4inch screen and as thin as possible), gps, gsm 2g,3g,and prefer lte but not required, and able to sustain screen on time of at least 3hrs while using gps and data at the same time.  If thats getting to the edge of the expected battery life then changeable batteries is a must.  I would prefer to stay in the range of 200-300usd.... Lastly must use microsim...  and if possible a million dollars too.

I am pretty new to android so unfamiliar with what is a decent older handset that would fit my needs.

As of now the phone options seem to be s3,s3 mini, or nexus 4. S3 mini looks like best option since it's 279 on amazon atm. 
Any other options to consider please throw them out there.

Sent from my Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## triwira (May 2, 2013)

Nexus 8
I prefer something with more than 7" display


----------



## voyager_s (May 2, 2013)

Well I got the HTC one, for a couple of days then returned it. It was due to some manufacturing defects. Gaps between the screen and body.

I have to say however that apart from these first batch defects, the HTC one is the best built handset I've ever held. Absolutely beautiful.

Anyway I didn't take another one. I'm still tempted on it. But I'm gonna try and wait until the next nexus is announced. Then make my decision.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lesmo_sft (May 2, 2013)

*Google Glasses*

Well, I currently have an LG E900 with Windows Phone and I'm happy with it. I'd like to buy a Nokia Lumia 920 with Windows Phone 8... however, and since I really liked the Google Glasses, I'm willing to stick with my "old" LG until the end of the year so I can save money to buy a nice pair of Google Glasses.

I know, it's not a phone. But it can do mostly what a phone does, and if they put in some 3G (or even 4G) capabilities, I can drop my phone be a cyborg.


----------



## snadeemshaikh (May 2, 2013)

*Next Smartphone*

Micromax A115 3D - I would really like to feel 3D experience in my hands & that too without Glasses.


----------



## zerokilled (May 2, 2013)

Nexus 4, when it will be available in my country


----------



## ikinkyxd (May 2, 2013)

HTC One !


----------



## mattisekk722 (May 2, 2013)

*note*

waiting for note 3 or google X or N5 :laugh:


----------



## szymgio (May 2, 2013)

I would like to buy HTC One. But my SGSII still works great


----------



## obiaquino (May 2, 2013)

Well mine is going to be the HTC ONE (supposed to get here today, I cant wait!)...

I bought the nexus 4 had for 2 weeks and returned it for the ONE... for me the lack of LTE just killed it.. however i loved the nexus 4 so im looking foward to ONE, see how it is... :victory:


----------



## MoFo88 (May 2, 2013)

maybe a HTC Once X+ or XL, or a SGS3 ofc after the S4 gets out


----------



## xxpawzxx (May 2, 2013)

Need help deciding a phone on the Verizon network. S4 is coming out soon but I'm extremely disappointed that it's only a quad-core. The Note 2 looks interesting because of the larger screen but has questionable battery life. The MAXX HD has awesome battery life had doesn't seem too far off in processing power from the soon-to-be-released S4. Nokia Lumia 920 seems interesting but most of my stuff is already setup through google...Thoughts?


----------



## persano (May 3, 2013)

xxpawzxx said:


> Need help deciding a phone on the Verizon network. S4 is coming out soon but I'm extremely disappointed that it's only a quad-core. The Note 2 looks interesting because of the larger screen but has questionable battery life. The MAXX HD has awesome battery life had doesn't seem too far off in processing power from the soon-to-be-released S4. Nokia Lumia 920 seems interesting but most of my stuff is already setup through google...Thoughts?

Click to collapse



MAXX HD i know lumias look pretty, but they arent, google has more apps and is more modificable and you have liberty, in windows you havent any liverty


----------



## Evil_H4x0r (May 3, 2013)

Currently have the SGIII, looking forward to the Note III.


----------



## captainNT (May 3, 2013)

ikinkyxd said:


> HTC One !

Click to collapse



Agreed. Solid device. Love the body and camera. Audio is what I need.


----------



## ginzon (May 3, 2013)

Iindian Local Brand, Zen Ultraphone 701...


----------



## lamb69 (May 3, 2013)

Htc One


----------



## shoey63 (May 3, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z. Waterproof, dustproof, 5" screen and developer friendly:thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## feysofit (May 3, 2013)

Besides my iPhone, which now is an iPhone 4s, for my second device i wish an Windows 7.x / 8 device with amoled sceen.


----------



## imilic (May 3, 2013)

*update release*

Which brand is the best regarding the release of updates for drivers/source/etc.?
I own a Samsung Galaxy S2 and I often read about how Samsung doesn't release updates for video drivers or similar stuff. And I suppose that's not very helpful to rom and kernel developers.
What about other manufacturers? HTC, Sony, LG...?


----------



## kohbo (May 3, 2013)

*Droid RAZR*

I'm really liking my Droid RAZR MAXX. A few new phones have come out, but it really seems like the best overall for my use. I only wish it had NFC.


----------



## simplyanin (May 3, 2013)

My nxt fone will be sony xperia Sp or ZL


----------



## DeltaAndroid (May 3, 2013)

The next nexus phone


----------



## Soursamo (May 3, 2013)

Really interested in the HTC One


----------



## -sandro- (May 3, 2013)

I hate this trend of making non-removable battery devices


----------



## Memo07 (May 3, 2013)

-sandro- said:


> I hate this trend of making non-removable battery devices

Click to collapse



Which ones have such bateries? I hear it for first time 

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## securespark (May 3, 2013)

Nexus, HTC one X.

I'm sure there's more!


----------



## abo0o0d101 (May 3, 2013)

htc one

sent from my great xperia s


----------



## Toxickill (May 4, 2013)

The S4 looks sick but... My iPhone is still going strong...


----------



## ls5280 (May 4, 2013)

Definitely leaning towards the S4. I also like the one a lot but, the notion with being able to replace the battery isnt as easy on it.


----------



## bostanomer (May 4, 2013)

Htc butterfly i think

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## simplyanin (May 4, 2013)

S4s build quality is worst i have evrr seen

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda premium


----------



## wasenhorn (May 4, 2013)

*820*

Just got a Lumia 820, quite happy with it!


----------



## mahoni444 (May 4, 2013)

*hi*



nogloww said:


> I've had my eye on the Galaxy Note for a while. I'm a little worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days. Alternatively, I was thinking about the Galaxy SIII, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually stack up.
> 
> What's everyone else think about that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



hi


----------



## mitchosorus (May 4, 2013)

*tanks*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



ok man


----------



## Nbsss (May 4, 2013)

What u think of fake s4? Stock 4.2.1 , prolly no development, 5inch 720p, 8mp, quad 1.2ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb storage.

But its only $180 new, including shipping ....tempting


----------



## shoey63 (May 4, 2013)

Get it for the wife

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bob13bob (May 4, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> What u think of fake s4? Stock 4.2.1 , prolly no development, 5inch 720p, 8mp, quad 1.2ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb storage.
> 
> But its only $180 new, including shipping ....tempting

Click to collapse



It's poor value. Gonna be crap all around, they have no incentive to have quality as it had no brand

 get a nexus 4 instead. $300 f or new, no brainer.  Might want to wait into may 15 To see what Google will update phone with.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nbsss (May 4, 2013)

shoey63 said:


> Get it for the wife
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Good one! Couldn't stop laughing 
Ill wait at least till I/O I think. I wants a N5, but its prolly months away


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (May 4, 2013)

Well sure enough not to buy an iPhone xD


----------



## taka61 (May 4, 2013)

thinking to get 4.5 inch with s4 speficiations. if some manufacturer thinks to product.


----------



## GiantJay (May 5, 2013)

taka61 said:


> thinking to get 4.5 inch with s4 speficiations. if some manufacturer thinks to product.

Click to collapse



You don't really need specs from the S4 on a screen that size because you are pushing less pixels therefore less computing power.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (May 5, 2013)

GiantJay said:


> You don't really need specs from the S4 on a screen that size because you are pushing less pixels therefore less computing power.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If it retains the same 1080p screen as the S4 then it would push the same number of pixels

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## GiantJay (May 5, 2013)

gagdude said:


> If it retains the same 1080p screen as the S4 then it would push the same number of pixels
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium

Click to collapse



But on a smaller screen there is less pixels overall.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (May 5, 2013)

GiantJay said:


> But on a smaller screen there is less pixels overall.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No, if it is the same resolution of 1920x1080 there are the same number of pixels no matter what the screen size.
For example, the HTC Rezound and Galaxy Nexus have 4.3 inch and 4.65 inch screens at 720p respectively but the exact same resolution. They have the same number of pixels, no matter what the screen size. 

As another example, the iPhone 4/4S have 960x640 screens, and qHD is 960x540. Android devices have 4 inch screens with qHD screens, the iPhone 4/4S have 3.5 inch screens, but the iPhone has more pixels.


----------



## crampedagain (May 5, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> What u think of fake s4? Stock 4.2.1 , prolly no development, 5inch 720p, 8mp, quad 1.2ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb storage.
> 
> But its only $180 new, including shipping ....tempting

Click to collapse



A link to this copy phone?


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (May 5, 2013)

gagdude said:


> No, if it is the same resolution of 1920x1080 there are the same number of pixels no matter what the screen size.
> For example, the HTC Rezound and Galaxy Nexus have 4.3 inch and 4.65 inch screens at 720p respectively but the exact same resolution. They have the same number of pixels, no matter what the screen size.
> 
> As another example, the iPhone 4/4S have 960x640 screens, and qHD is 960x540. Android devices have 4 inch screens with qHD screens, the iPhone 4/4S have 3.5 inch screens, but the iPhone has more pixels.

Click to collapse




Let me clarify:
-Large screen & low resolution: Distortion because of less PPI (Pixel Density/Pixels Per Inch)
-Large screen & high resolution: Moderate display quality due balance in screen size & PPI
-Small screen & low res: Moderate PPI
-Small/Medium screen & high res: More PPI & great display quality because you accommodate more pixels in smaller area.


Cheerio


----------



## gagdude (May 5, 2013)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> Let me clarify:
> -Large screen & low resolution: Distortion because of less PPI (Pixel Density/Pixels Per Inch)
> -Large screen & high resolution: Moderate display quality due balance in screen size & PPI
> -Small screen & low res: Moderate PPI
> ...

Click to collapse



PPI is dependent on screen resolution. The original statement is that less processing power would be needed on a smaller screen with the same resolution due to less pixels to push. What I am saying is that is not true, as no matter what the size, as long as the screen resolutions are identical, there are the same number of pixels.
What exactly are you trying to clarify?


----------



## superRiyaz (May 5, 2013)

*s3*



jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



s3 is a better option...
dont think go fo it
...


----------



## Dexcellium (May 5, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## mahoni444 (May 5, 2013)

Dexcellium said:


> Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



I am with 2 notes 7100 and the next will certainly note 3 in court elaboration


----------



## nng.tm (May 5, 2013)

next is galaxy s3

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 PM ----------

or lg nexus 4


----------



## TurkC (May 5, 2013)

*Xperia Z forever SONY.. *


----------



## Ganapatya (May 5, 2013)

My next smartphone will surely be a nexus. If by then there is nothing more competitive.


----------



## yunyixiao (May 5, 2013)

s4 I think.


----------



## keller112 (May 5, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> What u think of fake s4? Stock 4.2.1 , prolly no development, 5inch 720p, 8mp, quad 1.2ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb storage.
> 
> But its only $180 new, including shipping ....tempting

Click to collapse



I'd buy one of the others. the fake s4 doesnt look all that great compared to other chinese mobiles.
I'm personally looking into buying an iocean x7 or a umi s1, so i too, was wondering what the opinion here was on these.


----------



## Nbsss (May 5, 2013)

http://www.android.gs/sony-honami-flagship-to-sport-20-mp-cyber-shot-camera/

http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57569843-94/googles-gundotra-nexus-will-have-insanely-great-cameras/

You thinking what i'm thinking?? Fingers crossed


----------



## DaHash (May 5, 2013)

*S4*

I will buy S4


----------



## leanix (May 6, 2013)

I had an atrix, and I bought an atrix HD. i am very happy with Motorola phones, so probably my next one will be a Moto aswell. 

Enviado desde mi MB886 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 6, 2013)

Waiting to see what the Note 3 will be. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Verro3 (May 6, 2013)

I will only purchase a Nexus device can't wait for the N5!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## DreamD1 (May 6, 2013)

Wait for x-Moto


----------



## force70 (May 6, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> What u think of fake s4? Stock 4.2.1 , prolly no development, 5inch 720p, 8mp, quad 1.2ghz, 1gb ram, 4gb storage.
> 
> But its only $180 new, including shipping ....tempting

Click to collapse



You get what you pay for...fake anything is crap..not to mention tacky.buy the real thing.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## bob13bob (May 6, 2013)

Who cares about tacky. Don't buy fakes, they are going to be no QC, there is no incentive.  I would totally buy a Chinese branded product.


----------



## benjamin2330 (May 6, 2013)

*Lumia 920*

I thought for ages about buying a Lumia 920. An amazing phone in every way, fast sleek great camera etc. But windows utilities and apps just are so lacking. And its a terribly vicious cycle because with no support base they don't make more apps but no-one wants to join because of the lack of applications. XD


----------



## thecoderone (May 6, 2013)

*Nokia lumia 920*

Definitely Nokia Lumia 920 the yellow one


----------



## markvdn (May 6, 2013)

I'm either gonna go for a HTC One, or, depending on if it's out and any good (by HTC), the next Nexus


----------



## bldysurgeon (May 6, 2013)

now i have a grey HTC one x., xperia tx... my next will be HTC ONE X + ..... XPERIA Z.. both of them are a piece of art.


----------



## takuyaah (May 7, 2013)

just got the s4!


----------



## takuyaah (May 7, 2013)

so bummed about the locked bitloader though =(


----------



## Toumpeki (May 7, 2013)

Right now I own a Xperia X8 but in a few days the Z will be mine


----------



## Ulfsark (May 7, 2013)

captainNT said:


> Agreed. Solid device. Love the body and camera. Audio is what I need.

Click to collapse



With a bigger screen it would be irresistable 

Carbonated Note


----------



## Rob5ur (May 7, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 920*

Only Nokia Lumia 920


----------



## hydrogen.arm (May 7, 2013)

Probably, my next device will be the Nexus 7...


----------



## persano (May 7, 2013)

hydrogen.arm said:


> Probably, my next device will be the Nexus 7...

Click to collapse



SMARTHPHONE MAN xD


----------



## seekme_94 (May 8, 2013)

*I'm puzzled*

I'll soon buy a low-end smart phone because my Nokia 5320 Xpress is now 4 years old and wants to give up. I can't decide between Nokia Lumia and Android Phones. Is there a phone with elegance of Lumia and equipped with Android?


----------



## persano (May 8, 2013)

seekme_94 said:


> I'll soon buy a low-end smart phone because my Nokia 5320 Xpress is now 4 years old and wants to give up. I can't decide between Nokia Lumia and Android Phones. Is there a phone with elegance of Lumia and equipped with Android?

Click to collapse



if you liek chinese one you could have a jiayu, it is exellent, jiayu g3 is perfect i think

http://www.pandawill.com/jyg3-smart...en-android-40-mtk6577-3g-gps-wifi-p66077.html

i love it, it is dual core, buy jiayu is going to lauch quad core phones with 2 g of ram ! and they arent expensive, they are cheaper than lumias and they are like a high end smarhpgone (and they are exellent, gorilla glass)

this is its brother

http://www.pandawill.com/jiayu-g4-b...-android-41-13mp-camera-gyroscope-p71207.html

this is the cheapest version, the 1 g ram one, but the 2 g of ram and more battery version isnt expensive, it is exellent and for paying more it is a gift, this ahve 1800mAh Battery and 1 g of ram, the other have 2 g of ram and 3000 - 3300 mha of battery!

here is it 

http://www.pandawill.com/jiayu-g4-a...-android-41-13mp-camera-gyroscope-p71208.html


----------



## bob13bob (May 8, 2013)

If an unproven chinese brand is $200. I would get a nexus 4 instead at  $300 unless I saw a bunch of days like side by side display comparisons, benchmarks, and long term durability reports


----------



## persano (May 8, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> If an unproven cubes brand is $200. I would get a nexus 4 instead at  $300 unless I saw a bunch of days like side by side display comparisons, benchmarks, and long term durability reports

Click to collapse



jiayu is like zte, they were unbranded before, now all know them, jiayu is a bit famous in spain, and i saw they are great. they are better than other phones, dont think they are chinese they are bad, i had better chinece things than apple one!


----------



## bob13bob (May 8, 2013)

persano said:


> jiayu is like zte, they were unbranded before, now all know them, jiayu is a bit famous in spain, and i saw they are great. they are better than other phones, dont think they are chinese they are bad, i had better chinece things than apple one!

Click to collapse



interesting.  I couldn't find any english reviews on the phone though.  $215 for the 1gig ram model with less cpu speed then nexus 4.  It's also thicker.  Do you have a link to any thorogh reviews or device comparisons?  Phone looks to be pretty unvetted.

i found a little discussion here.  3000mah battery, pretty nice.  no reports from owners though.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2173807

g4 antut benchmark 12500
nexus 4  antutu benchmark 20000

That's quite the difference.


----------



## krazylary (May 8, 2013)

*Phone pick*

I would go with the new samsung s4... My vote


----------



## rootyourphones (May 8, 2013)

krazylary said:


> I would go with the new samsung s4... My vote

Click to collapse



I would wait til all the bugs are worked out .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## destino79 (May 8, 2013)

i think HTC One will be my next phone


----------



## securespark (May 8, 2013)

I have been directed here by the mods after starting a thread elsewhere. 

I am pensioning off my venerable Sony Ericsson K800i.

 I want a phone with a larger screen.

 I am a Sammy fan.

 I want 4G capability.

 With this in mind, in my market, I have a few choices:

 S3 LTE.

 S4.

 Note II LTE (or wait till Autumn/ Fall for the Note 3)

 Mega 6.3" (was due May but now put back till July)

 Mega looks like cut-down Note. No stylus, lesser resolution 720 HD, lesser screen quality (TFT not AMOLED) lesser processor (1.7 DC) lesser RAM (1.5) bigger battery (3.2) and bigger screen (of course), and presumably much slimmer price tag...

 I don't have a clue what the retailers will market the Mega for yet, but price aside, which would you go for? 

 Would the freshness of the S4 over the Note win you over, especially seeing as the screen size is only marginally smaller?

 Or would you accept the lower res screen of the Mega as a trade off for the extra inches against the SIII?

 The price is a small factor here. What's most important is getting the right handset.

I do place value on a large screen because of poor sight. Whether my pockets physical size are up to the Note or the Mega, I don't know!

 Please help!


----------



## destino79 (May 8, 2013)

wait for Note 3


----------



## rootyourphones (May 8, 2013)

Note 3 thats what im waiting for ,already have all the latest and greatest. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atineiatte (May 8, 2013)

I have $300 and need a decent phone, new or used, that will work on AT&T's 3G bands
right now I'm probably going to buy a[nother] LG Optimus G, but I'd kind of like a 1080p phone
I'm not against getting a Chinese phone but there are a lot of similar options and I don't know which one to get


----------



## xdakadroid (May 8, 2013)

*hmm*

I would buy the new Samsung galaxy s4 in Canada


----------



## ShadowLea (May 8, 2013)

I would (and am) wait for the Note 3. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crisosma (May 9, 2013)

I've got a Samsung Galaxy S duos, but I'm thinking to buy a Galaxy S3 or Nexus 4, Not sure yet which one. Waiting for the Google I/O event.


----------



## heath_AU (May 9, 2013)

*Next phone*

Well like many others here I am quite keen on the S4 as my current S3 is everything a mobile should be.
I like the fact that they have kept all the good parts of the S3 (easy to use android OS, form factor) and made further improvements.
The broad flat edges are great. I know that without my case I find it hard to hold my S3 with those sharp/thin edges.

The upcoming Note 3 looks amazing but i just feel it is a touch too big for what i need. I already have some trouble getting my S3 in and out of my jeans pocket in certain situations (like being seated) so a larger unit would only exacerbate this issue.

For me the S4 with significantly more powerful hardware would tick all the boxes.


----------



## mennims (May 9, 2013)

*Samsung S4*

Get the s4, the benchmark tests are amazing, even on the low level model!


----------



## securespark (May 9, 2013)

OK, thanks everyone. Note 3 and S4 seems to be the phone of choice. If you were more budget-conscious, which one would you go for then?

BTW, does anyone have a firm release date for the Note 3 in their market yet? I have a very vague time of around Autumn (Fall)  in the UK.


----------



## Shweta12345 (May 9, 2013)

My next Smartphone will be Samsung Galaxy S3. It is the most anticipates and sequel to the extremely successful Samsung Galaxy S2. It is powered by a 1.4 GHz Quad Core processor and Android v4 operating system. You can enjoy easy multitasking, rich notifications, customizable home screens, resizable widgets and easy interactivity. The Android Smartphone is enabled with GPRS, EDGE and 3G, so staying connected should not be a problem no matter where you are. Samsung Galaxy S3 has an 8MP camera with auto-focus and LED flash. It also has 1.9MP secondary front-facing camera that provides flawless image for video calling.


----------



## Ha\/0c (May 9, 2013)

*My Device*

Lenovo K900 if it releases around 25k...


----------



## KingKuno (May 9, 2013)

I want to buy a Samsung Galaxy S3 because I hope that it is cheaper because of new Galaxy S4. I dont want to pay a lot of money for a smartphone because it is to expensive.
Do you think I can buy the Galaxy S3 in Europe for 250 - 300 euros next month ? Is that possible ?


----------



## kcsaechao (May 9, 2013)

Considering upgrading from my HTC One X to the HTC One, but not a need, merely a want! 

Waiting for the new Nexus tablet, supposedly the 7.7 or the upgraded 7! I hope they announce it at Google I/O!


----------



## greydelta38 (May 9, 2013)

I'm gonna wait for the Motorola X! I heard it's gonna be sometime in Q3, but knowing Google it will probably be pushed back a few months.


----------



## noobbb (May 9, 2013)

galaxy note 2 i think...


----------



## Eckserah (May 9, 2013)

im looking into getting the s4. a friend of mine has it and it is a ton better than what i currently have (tmobile lg mytouch e739)


----------



## HirotokeitaiTM (May 9, 2013)

Check our exotic mobiles from Japan and Korea

hirotokeitai.com


----------



## nikzDHD (May 9, 2013)

X Phone or Nexus 5. Once you go stock can't go back to skinned versions.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## josephnero (May 9, 2013)

After seeing xperia ZL today, that might be my next phone. Looks so much better in hand. That or togari

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## securespark (May 9, 2013)

KingKuno said:


> Do you think I can buy the Galaxy S3 in Europe for 250 - 300 euros next month?

Click to collapse



I have not seen it that cheap. The cheapest I have seen a new SIII for in the UK is £309 dispatched from HK. That's 366.28 euros.

You can get an SIII mini in the UK for 238.26 euros. Both of these came via Amazon.


----------



## rootyourphones (May 9, 2013)

Once u have stock android u will be wishing it was skinned.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 10, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> Once u have stock android u will be wishing it was skinned.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




why do you say that? the stock look is great, unless you are talking about specific apps, like TW or SENSE dependent apps. in that case just stay on a stock based ROM or stay away from nexus devices. it just comes down to choice. AOSP is where every device should be, the manufacturer version of android should be an option side-by-side with AOSP that you can select at first boot or at least be an option to flash without voiding warranty.



Sent from my t0lteCAN [SGH-i317M] using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

Eun-Hjzjined said:


> why do you say that? the stock look is great, unless you are talking about specific apps, like TW or SENSE dependent apps. in that case just stay on a stock based ROM or stay away from nexus devices. it just comes down to choice. AOSP is where every device should be, the manufacturer version of android should be an option side-by-side with AOSP that you can select at first boot or at least be an option to flash without voiding warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my t0lteCAN [SGH-i317M] using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Touchwiz looks better in my eyes stock android looks too plain to me .atleast make it look cool with out 3rd party launchers samsung has cool features that ain't available on stock android as u can see why nexus phone are cheap .what ever flows your boat than its all good ill keeps my features and bloatware over stock android thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 PM ----------

Thats why when I bought nexus 4 I returned it after 5 minutes of use it was ugly and too plain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zelendel (May 10, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> Touchwiz looks better in my eyes stock android looks too plain to me .atleast make it look cool with out 3rd party launchers samsung has cool features that ain't available on stock android as u can see why nexus phone are cheap .what ever flows your boat than its all good ill keeps my features and bloatware over stock android thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Then you got the nexus for the wrong reasons. It is a developers device. So you can make it look or act any way you want without having to deal with sloppy OEM theme coding

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Then you got the nexus for the wrong reasons. It is a developers device. So you can make it look or act any way you want without having to deal with sloppy OEM theme coding
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



If I wanted a developer phone I would of bought something better than the nexus 4 .that's why I ordered the HTC one and I have a s4 to mess around on too .I'll wait til nexus 5 comes out if it made by LG then I'm not getting it.

Sent from my HTC One dev edition using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zelendel (May 10, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> If I wanted a developer phone I would of bought something better than the nexus 4 .that's why I ordered the HTC one and I have a s4 to mess around on too .I'll wait til nexus 5 comes out if it made by LG then I'm not getting it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One dev edition using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Those are not developer devices. The Nexus line is the set of devices google has set as developer devices. They are the main devices fully supported by AOSP unlike those devices you named. Even the dev edition of the HTC is not completely compatible with the open source drivers that the hardware of the nexus line was made to use. 

The next nexus will most likely be an LG and then a moto from there.


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Those are not developer devices. The Nexus line is the set of devices google has set as developer devices. They are the main devices fully supported by AOSP unlike those devices you named. Even the dev edition of the HTC is not completely compatible with the open source drivers that the hardware of the nexus line was made to use.
> 
> The next nexus will most likely be an LG and then a moto from there.

Click to collapse



I know what u mean man but I won't be buying a nexus device like I said it's too plain and still lag sometimes I prefer touchwiz or HTC sense I can care less if it was stock android it still has no wow factor or make me upgrade when a new nexus device comes out just sayin.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zelendel (May 10, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> I know what u mean man but I won't be buying a nexus device like I said it's too plain and still lag sometimes I prefer touchwiz or HTC sense I can care less if it was stock android it still has no wow factor or make me upgrade when a new nexus device comes out just sayin.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Oh I understand. I used to be one of the biggest supporters of HTC until they killed Sense on android. I just like themeing far to much to use anything other then AOSP based. Not sure about the lag. I have not seen it yet. To each his own. Thats why we all love android. You looking forward to Tizen? (Samsungs Closed sourced TW/android replacment)


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Oh I understand. I used to be one of the biggest supporters of HTC until they killed Sense on android. I just like themeing far to much to use anything other then AOSP based. Not sure about the lag. I have not seen it yet. To each his own. Thats why we all love android. You looking forward to Tizen? (Samsungs Closed sourced TW/android replacment)

Click to collapse



Yeah something i can use everyday i just called at&t and my s4 32gb is on way to me hopefully this week i cant stand my 16gb version right now

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 12:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------

Im à ios fanboy but dont bash me cause Im ,i will always love ios over Android but Android has won me over cause of iTunes and it plays divx out of thé box.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShadowLea (May 10, 2013)

KingKuno said:


> Do you think I can buy the Galaxy S3 in Europe for 250 - 300 euros next month ? Is that possible ?

Click to collapse



Doubtful. They go _second hand_ for over 250 euros. Hell, the _galaxy S2_ still goes for over 270 retail. I doubt you'll see the S3 dip below the 300 in fixed price before 2014. Maybe in some all-out sale, but not standard.  

Media Markt Germany has it for 360 (410 fot LTE). I imagine if you wait for the Mehrwertsteuer aktion (taxfree-sale) you _might_ see it go below 300. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacksider (May 10, 2013)

My wife currently bought Samsung s4, but as for me, I'm still waiting for a budget to buy the Nexus One, hope it can live my expectations since most review sites say it's the best.

I'm also eyeing on the xiaomi-MI2S since it's on the top of 3dmark (higher than s3).


----------



## PuffMaN (May 10, 2013)

osama7 said:


> thanks

Click to collapse



Dont be spamming "thanks" to fill up ur first 10 posts. If you want to thank somebody, use the thanks button. If you want to post on the forum, be kind and smart enough to read the guidelines before you do.
Reported.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## shoey63 (May 10, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Dont be spamming "thanks" to fill up ur first 10 posts.....

Click to collapse



+1.  Show a little more iimagination. eg. "I have found this thread very useful", "I couldn't agree more", "I look forward to trying this","Many thanks to the OP for sharing this" etc.

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CharliesTheMan (May 10, 2013)

shoey63 said:


> +1.  Show a little more iimagination. eg. "I have found this thread very useful", "I couldn't agree more", "I look forward to trying this","Many thanks to the OP for sharing this" etc.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Or it could be something REALLY crazy like "my next will be (insert model here) because (insert reason) 

My next phone will probably be an HTC One for my girlfriend as she's really liking sense 5 and wants to learn to compile.

I'm currently running a Droid DNA, I'd like to buy the Verizon variant of the One when it becomes available, I want to say Nexus 5. The nexus 4 didn't excite me that much so it depends on how the device turns out. 

Definitely want the next Nexus 7 for sure and if things fall out for it to work out I would go HTC One, Nexus 7 second gen, Note III.

Depending on tirade dates and financial limitations things are likely to not work out exactly like that.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## securespark (May 10, 2013)

Talking of Sammy's, I know folk are not keen on Touchwiz. 

Being quite new to Android, (to quote Morrissey), what difference does it make?

EDIT: Sorry! I posted in response to RYP on p 367..... I missed the rest.


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

Htc one is my next phone until note 3 or something else comes along so what ever it is itll be in my hands since I got nothing but time and money .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archioptrics (May 10, 2013)

Only problem with HTC One is no micro sd card slot 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rootyourphones (May 10, 2013)

archioptrics said:


> Only problem with HTC One is no micro sd card slot
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's my problem no microsd ,blinkfeed and zoe but overall good design. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CharliesTheMan (May 11, 2013)

No microsd doesn't bother me nearly as much as I expected. In fact at all. There's always OTG too but I haven't used it since I got it and just wanted to try it. 

I wasn't expecting to like sense 5 and I ran it and fell in love. I generally hate widgets but even blinkfeed surprised me. I don't usually run it very often because I'm usually playing with kernels and need to eliminate all the variables I can. But it works amazingly well and should help win over some new android users.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phanox (May 11, 2013)

Currently I have a Galaxy S Captivate. In my country, cellphones are very expensive, thats why I want to upgrade to a Galaxy S2 or something similiar in its specs. ¿What do you guys suggest? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bgalakazam (May 11, 2013)

Waiting on the Blackberry Q10 to come out for T-Mobile. HHHHNNNNGGGGG


----------



## bob13bob (May 11, 2013)

In the states, a new nexus 4 cost the same as a used s3.  N4 is a newer phone. If lte is not A deciding issue, no reason to not get nexus 4.


----------



## aribriant (May 11, 2013)

Xperia Zoom will  be great


----------



## beanboy89 (May 11, 2013)

I've been thinking quite a while about this. If you would've asked me 6 months ago, I would have wanted to buy something like an HTC Vivid or Motorola Atrix 2, just to have a higher resolution screen compared to my Nexus One. As time has gone on, I'm glad I've waited to buy something. Unless an AT&T LTE-compatible Nexus 4 with at least 16GB internal storage is released at I/O next week and its less than $300, I'm going to get an HTC One X.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## slarkpro (May 11, 2013)

lg


----------



## metzelder (May 11, 2013)

Sky Pantech from Korea will be a potential contender.


----------



## julian_noob (May 11, 2013)

Hey,

Well, I've got around 230€ saved for a new phone. So basically I am not sure what smartphone to buy. I've been stuck between three options: Huawei Ascend P1, LG Optimus L9 P760 and Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S. Apparently those are the best phones I can buy with the money I've saved. People recommended me Google Nexus 4 but I haven't got enough money for it and unfortunately I cannot wait and save more cash for it because I need a new phone by Wednesday at most.
I'm going in a trip and I want to buy this phone to make clear photos, but it should be at the same time a powerful phone that would run the best games around and have an enjoyable Internet experience on it.

I've been in the city today, I've tried and see what else kind of phones I might find, but unfortunately I found only LG Optimus L9 and Huawei Ascend P1 in stores, Xperia wasn't there. LG L9 has been my first options but it worries me that I cannot more applications on SD Card; the camera is only 5MP and its processor is only 1GHz. Other than that, I like the design, especially the white one, it's stunning.

What do you guys recommend? You could come with your own recommendation here.


----------



## Lt.Win (May 11, 2013)

julian_noob said:


> Hey,
> 
> Well, I've got around 230€ saved for a new phone. So basically I am not sure what smartphone to buy. I've been stuck between three options: Huawei Ascend P1, LG Optimus L9 P760 and Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S. Apparently those are the best phones I can buy with the money I've saved. People recommended me Google Nexus 4 but I haven't got enough money for it and unfortunately I cannot wait and save more cash for it because I need a new phone by Wednesday at most.
> I'm going in a trip and I want to buy this phone to make clear photos, but it should be at the same time a powerful phone that would run the best games around and have an enjoyable Internet experience on it.
> ...

Click to collapse



I own an L9 P765 (only difference is I don't have NFC) and you may be disappointed by the camera. Its not as good for a 5MP. Processor is alright, shouldn't be a big issue unless you're playing hard core games, on which it lags. The app2sd capability comes with the Jelly Bean update so again that won't be a problem. It also has CM10.1 if you're interested. (Using it now, hence model has become P760) If you're okay with not being able to play asphalt 7, dark knight, Spiderman, etc. without lags, go for it.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## julian_noob (May 11, 2013)

Well I don't think there's a better alternative to those phones?


----------



## homepage (May 11, 2013)

right now, the htc one looks like the most complete smartphone to me, but as I don't need a new phone right now, I can wait till the price drops to more sensible regions.


----------



## Lt.Win (May 11, 2013)

julian_noob said:


> Well I don't think there's a better alternative to those phones?

Click to collapse



Xperia P is one. Galaxy Grand is also another option.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## julian_noob (May 11, 2013)

Xperia P looks really nice, I like the design and the specs, what do you think of it? Anyone owns/owned it? Compared to LG Optimus L9, which one is better?

Edit: Xperia P is a little bit more expensive, but I'll try to save money in case it's worthy the price. The problem is that the battery cannot be changed in case it dies.


----------



## johnnyz86 (May 11, 2013)

I'm looking to get a used smartphone for $200 on T-Mobile and one phone that really stands out at it's price point is the Atrix HD.  720P, sdcard, bright screen, works on both AT&T and T-Mobile HSPDA and LTE, faster CPU than others at that price.  Why isn't it more popular?

Is it the lackluster camera? Only recent unlocking of the bootloader for Rom development? Weak battery that can be replaced by the MAXX battery? Its looks?


----------



## BenderJB (May 11, 2013)

Im not sure, i already buy new phone but its not working correct what should i buy ? right now for low than 200-300$ ?


----------



## securespark (May 11, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Doubtful. They go _second hand_ for over 250 euros. Hell, the _galaxy S2_ still goes for over 270 retail. I doubt you'll see the S3 dip below the 300 in fixed price before 2014. Maybe in some all-out sale, but not standard.
> 
> Media Markt Germany has it for 360 (410 fot LTE).

Click to collapse



That's similar to my experience: 366 or 414.


----------



## beanboy89 (May 11, 2013)

It seems like there isn't a big dev community for the Atrix HD (looking at the forum here). I'd look into an LG Nitro or HTC One X. I'm looking into the One X (see my post above). I'm finding them on eBay for around $200-250.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## pandajohn (May 11, 2013)

I used both HTC Android G18 and iPhone 3G, iPhone 4, iPhone 4s.
And now, I would like to change to Android again because there're too many vendors for android system, and they're cheap with better hardware.

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




BenderJB said:


> Im not sure, i already buy new phone but its not working correct what should i buy ? right now for low than 200-300$ ?

Click to collapse



try ThL W8, you'll love it.


----------



## johnnyz86 (May 11, 2013)

beanboy89 said:


> It seems like there isn't a big dev community for the Atrix HD (looking at the forum here). I'd look into an LG Nitro or HTC One X. I'm looking into the One X (see my post above). I'm finding them on eBay for around $200-250.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



There don't happen to be any with the HSPDA on the 1700 band, are there? 

If only T-Mobile refarmed more areas for 1900 HSPDA.

It looks like the Nitro has LTE. What are the frequency requirements and compatability for T-Mobile LTE vs AT&T? I'm finding conflicting information.


----------



## jHota (May 11, 2013)

maybe the next nexus the incredible nexus 5 lol


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## cjkacz (May 12, 2013)

jHota said:


> maybe the next nexus the incredible nexus 5 lol
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I want the next Google phone! Hopefully it has LTE


----------



## metzelder (May 12, 2013)

next phone will be 3D smartphone


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2013)

My next phone would be the dual sim Samsung Galaxy S4 I9502.


----------



## KrissN (May 12, 2013)

I'm a big fan of CM and my choice always depends on the ability to run this ROM on the device. For the moment HTC One looks like the best candidate for me, but I'm not in a hurry ATM.


----------



## Jean-ga (May 12, 2013)

Maybe a Nexus 4 or wait for the Nexus 5...


----------



## IntelligentAj (May 12, 2013)

Jean-ga said:


> Maybe a Nexus 4 or wait for the Nexus 5...

Click to collapse



I'm definitely waiting for Google I/O to see what they're gonna release. I love HTC but I might go with a Nexus since I like the Nexus 4

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nbsss (May 12, 2013)

Nexus 5
Nexus 5
Nexus 5
Nexus 5
Nexus 5


----------



## sakax (May 12, 2013)

i bought a HTC One SV - on first impression I thought i got a great deal. HTC allows unlocking of the bootloader but the device is shipped with a write protected kernel  come on HTC?

strong do NOT buy advice


----------



## paboner (May 12, 2013)

I want to have nexus experience,im waiting for nexus 5 :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bob13bob (May 12, 2013)

homepage said:


> right now, the htc one looks like the most complete smartphone to me, but as I don't need a new phone right now, I can wait till the price drops to more sensible regions.

Click to collapse



The nexus 4 for $300-350 is more than sensible.   I can't believe how good this phone is.  It's basically a flagship phone for half price.  

N5 hopefully will hold the value. Besides, it's the plan that kills you. The phone is relatively cheap compared To that.  With the new prepaid plans, phone are cheaper than ever


----------



## metzelder (May 12, 2013)

When will be Google I/O?


----------



## fallenconcept (May 12, 2013)

Going to see if the Nexus 5 meets my expectations.. if not then Galaxy S4.

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 AM ----------




metzelder said:


> When will be Google I/O?

Click to collapse



 Starting this Wednesday... May 15-17, 2013 :good:


----------



## shael1992 (May 12, 2013)

should buy S4


----------



## mnowo (May 12, 2013)

Well, 5" screen is just too big for me. Even 4.3" are almost too big. Sadly, the Nexus 5 will be nothing for me. If the Nexus 4 just had an extrenal SD card slot...


----------



## julian_noob (May 12, 2013)

mnowo said:


> Well, 5" screen is just too big for me. Even 4.3" are almost too big. Sadly, the Nexus 5 will be nothing for me. If the Nexus 4 just had an extrenal SD card slot...

Click to collapse



And a removable battery...


----------



## mnowo (May 12, 2013)

julian_noob said:


> And a removable battery...

Click to collapse



That's a good point but as an ingress player I'm using a powerbank anyways so that's not top priority for me.


----------



## LurkingJim (May 12, 2013)

The nexus 4 is great value, can't wait to see the nexus 5. Though maybe it wont be called that cause they are naming based on screen size..


----------



## KrissN (May 12, 2013)

I'd really love the Nexus experience of pure Android, but unfortunately for me it has a showstopper - lack of MicroSD slot.


----------



## ahmed234 (May 12, 2013)

Xperia Z

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Card83 (May 13, 2013)

I'm awful tempted to jump to AT&T for an Optimus G Pro...


----------



## mrctony (May 13, 2013)

Anything except "icrap".

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alirezajigar69 (May 13, 2013)

nexus 4 or optimus G  or note 2 ?


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 13, 2013)

i wish nokia lumia 928


----------



## nattoleon (May 13, 2013)

*suck a long and long thread*

nexus 6 or iphone 6 maybe:laugh:


----------



## DeeMann (May 13, 2013)

Iphone 6


----------



## exozz (May 13, 2013)

galaxy S3


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*Change your OS*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



why dont you just change your operating system from android to windows phone?? 
Its simplicity at its best..!!


----------



## scruffie098 (May 13, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S3 <3


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 13, 2013)

*Really?*



shael1992 said:


> should buy S4

Click to collapse



Really? I think the new Nokia Lumia 928 can smoke S4 easily.

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------




Vlad Paul said:


> i wish nokia lumia 928

Click to collapse



yea that sounds like a boss..!!
or maybe the HTC 8X


----------



## persano (May 13, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Really? I think the new Nokia Lumia 928 can smoke S4 easily.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



no, big camera but, IT IS WINDOWS,  a lot of people hate gaming and the poor features that it dont have


----------



## metroins (May 13, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## rootyourphones (May 13, 2013)

I would never buy a windows phone no features and no customization at all .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kipjr (May 14, 2013)

Xiaomi Mi3 

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## elkabong007 (May 14, 2013)

ordered my zopo c2 already hope its worth it

---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------

should i upgrade from s3 to s4?


----------



## rootyourphones (May 14, 2013)

elkabong007 said:


> ordered my zopo c2 already hope its worth it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------
> 
> should i upgrade from s3 to s4?

Click to collapse



Yes u should

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## The-Captain (May 14, 2013)

Just ordered my Verizon Galaxy S4, should get it around the 30th of this month


----------



## N3maides (May 14, 2013)

I hope Google introduce a new Nexus at I/O, maybe the next phone i'm gonna buy


----------



## feyodo (May 14, 2013)

*win 8*



ByteSwarm said:


> I'm waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices

Click to collapse



huawei ?


----------



## lumpyak47 (May 14, 2013)

I am on Samsung Galaxy S4 few days and I am very happy :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 14, 2013)

*Wrong!!*



persano said:


> no, big camera but, IT IS WINDOWS,  a lot of people hate gaming and the poor features that it dont have

Click to collapse



The windows phone has all what we need..!!! 
It is designed for every person..!! Fully customizable awesome looks great apps..!! 
Plus have you seen the facebook layout for a wp?? Its awesome!! Just checkout and see..!! on youtube or anywhere. :good:


----------



## soyuzstudio (May 14, 2013)

*windows phone 8*

nokia lumia 720 or windows phone 8 device


----------



## kerwin_pig (May 14, 2013)

Not sure yet , but I've had my eye on the xiaomi 2s for a while in www.xiaomishop.com. I don't  know when it in stock


----------



## phoneguru9 (May 14, 2013)

I would maybe get An ACER ICONIA.....cost effective, sleek and gets the job done


----------



## gvekiaris (May 14, 2013)

i have XPERIA SOLA and i would like to buy HTC one


----------



## lumpyak47 (May 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S5

Odesláno z mého GT-I9505 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## persano (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> The windows phone has all what we need..!!!
> It is designed for every person..!! Fully customizable awesome looks great apps..!!
> Plus have you seen the facebook layout for a wp?? Its awesome!! Just checkout and see..!! on youtube or anywhere. :good:

Click to collapse



ohhh youtube, well, all the people i know who bought window phones hated them, 10 of 10 hated that IT CANT BE CUSTOMIZABLE LIKE ANDROID. and gaming obiusly, it isnt the same


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 14, 2013)

*Really?*



persano said:


> ohhh youtube, well, all the people i know who bought window phones hated them, 10 of 10 hated that IT CANT BE CUSTOMIZABLE LIKE ANDROID. and gaming obiusly, it isnt the same

Click to collapse



Really? Well I don't know any of your "people" who hated windows, but I do have something which will clearly prove you and all your "people" wrong.... just go to www.youtube.com/windowsphone


----------



## persano (May 14, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Really? Well I don't know any of your "people" who hated windows, but I do have something which will clearly prove you and all your "people" wrong.... just go to www.youtube.com/windowsphone

Click to collapse



other noob who was abducted by companies, SHARE BUT DONT SAY TO ALL YOUR CHOISE ISNT GOOD, SAY WHY, DONT SAY IT ISNT GOOD, I HAVE REASONS man -_- 

a windows fanboy, i dont want iphone, i want a phone where i can play, black berry 10 and android are better


----------



## matarratos (May 14, 2013)

Xiaomi Mi3


----------



## ShadowLea (May 15, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> The windows phone has all what we need..!!!
> It is designed for every person..!! Fully customizable awesome looks great apps..!!
> Plus have you seen the facebook layout for a wp?? Its awesome!! Just checkout and see..!! on youtube or anywhere. :good:

Click to collapse



No. Just no. 

Windows mobile does not 'look great', it looks like Lego munched on too much claydough and puked all over the screen. 

And if you're going to buy a phone solely for Facebook,  buy the bloody Facebook phone. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YukianZ (May 15, 2013)

Umm hi.. 
Galaxy S4 mini? 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (May 15, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Really? Well I don't know any of your "people" who hated windows, but I do have something which will clearly prove you and all your "people" wrong.... just go to www.youtube.com/windowsphone

Click to collapse



How does this prove anything? It's Windows Phone's official channel. You don't think they'd be biased towards themselves?

I'll gibe you reasons why WP sucks. iOS is more customizable, at least you have unlimited 4x5 PAGES instead of vertical scrolling crap, it even has a nice notification center which WP sorely lacks. 
Don't even get me started compared to ANDROID. Widgets, live wallpapers, ACTUAL FRIGGIN Google apps that WP does not have (iOS even has them), changeable keyboards, launcher, defaults for everything, notification center better than iOS's, pattern lock screen... Hmmm not to mention far better apps, and far more apps.

Windows Phone sucks. Microsoft should have stuck with making Xboxs
Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## zelendel (May 15, 2013)

kerwin_pig said:


> Not sure yet , but I've had my eye on the xiaomi 2s for a while in www.xiaomishop.com. I don't  know when it in stock

Click to collapse





kipjr said:


> Xiaomi Mi3
> 
> Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse





matarratos said:


> Xiaomi Mi3

Click to collapse




Do not get these unless you support a company that craps on the open nature of android. They will not even follow the GPL laws for kernel source so that means they will never have a development forum here.


The Nexus 4 is a great device if you are interested in learning to develop. If you want something that works then maybe the HTC. The Samsung S4 is ok but too many things are coming up as of late that would prevent me from suggesting it.


And Guys lets kill the my OS is better then yours. Sounds like kids on a playground. Each one has its ups and downs and no OS is perfect nor will they ever be.


----------



## Skip-Breezy (May 15, 2013)

Galaxy S4 or Note 2


----------



## runningman04072013 (May 15, 2013)

Skip-Breezy said:


> Galaxy S4 or Note 2

Click to collapse



Is it a rumor or is the S4 going to have a locked bootloader?


----------



## Skip-Breezy (May 15, 2013)

runningman04072013 said:


> Is it a rumor or is the S4 going to have a locked bootloader?

Click to collapse



Not the T-Mobile version


----------



## ZombieCat (May 15, 2013)

Well, all I've ever had is a Samsung Galaxy S3, so I'll likely stick within the Galaxy line-up next time around. ;P Plus, it's got the wonderful Sbreen94 backing it. c;


----------



## geekAmit (May 15, 2013)

*Go for s4 mini*

s4 mini is founded to be nice smartphone


----------



## skalagix (May 15, 2013)

Asus Fonepad!  A $250-$300 7" tablet,.phone,intel processor... what's not to like?


----------



## NiTRi0UX (May 15, 2013)

*My Choice*

I've been a Droid guy for a while, I'm honestly going to jump on the Razr train. I'm dying to grab me a Droid Razr HD Maxx. If not that, then I'll wait for the Motorola X to come out. I really want to taste that Key Lime Pie. :laugh:


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 15, 2013)

*Really?*



ShadowLea said:


> No. Just no.
> 
> Windows mobile does not 'look great', it looks like Lego munched on too much claydough and puked all over the screen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well young lady it depends upon YOUR choice......I just gave you an example of how nice UI could be if compared to Windows Phone 8
You will always choose something which YOU like....but the WP8 has great looks its because first of all its not common like the other android devices. Go to some sense full sites and see...!!   

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 PM ----------




gagdude said:


> How does this prove anything? It's Windows Phone's official channel. You don't think they'd be biased towards themselves?
> 
> I'll gibe you reasons why WP sucks. iOS is more customizable, at least you have unlimited 4x5 PAGES instead of vertical scrolling crap, it even has a nice notification center which WP sorely lacks.
> Don't even get me started compared to ANDROID. Widgets, live wallpapers, ACTUAL FRIGGIN Google apps that WP does not have (iOS even has them), changeable keyboards, launcher, defaults for everything, notification center better than iOS's, pattern lock screen... Hmmm not to mention far better apps, and far more apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



gotcha.!! :good:


----------



## mennims (May 15, 2013)

*S4, have to get*

I really want to get the s4, you should get it too


----------



## Honbrok (May 15, 2013)

*My device would be*

Galaxy s3 for  sure


----------



## Nbsss (May 15, 2013)

Galaxy s4 Google edition anyone?


----------



## ShadowLea (May 15, 2013)

Hrishikesh Somchatwar said:


> Well young lady it depends upon YOUR choice......I just gave you an example of how nice UI could be if compared to Windows Phone 8
> You will always choose something which YOU like....but the WP8 has great looks its because first of all its not common like the other android devices. Go to some sense full sites and see...!!

Click to collapse




I'm a designer. I was not talking about my personal taste. 

And with the various launchers, widgets and wallpapers, there is no such thing as a 'common android' look. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gorwani12 (May 15, 2013)

mine is Galaxy S 3


----------



## Okluzhion (May 15, 2013)

Probably Xperia Z. Been hooked on Sony/Ericsson since their Cyber-Shot series. Not a "typical fan", but their phones suit my needs the most, design-, hardware-, price-wise.

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## indian_ocean (May 15, 2013)

Gionee Dream D1


----------



## 1729 (May 15, 2013)

Xperia Z. Sony is the best.


----------



## Lt.Win (May 15, 2013)

Nexus 4 released here, but too late, and too costly. Not buying it for 26k, I'm happy with my L9.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hrishikesh Somchatwar (May 15, 2013)

*oh*



ShadowLea said:


> I'm a designer. I was not talking about my personal taste.
> 
> And with the various launchers, widgets and wallpapers, there is no such thing as a 'common android' look.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Well I mean android is now the most popular OS in the world...so most of the people use, it makes it a bit common as there are many many android users..


----------



## china-star (May 15, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am from china! I think my next mobile phone will be HTC NEW ONE


----------



## obouth (May 15, 2013)

I would like buy the samsung galaxy s3  Because my samsung galaxy ace is so-so


----------



## masterkamon842 (May 15, 2013)

I'm stuck between the GS4 and the HTC One.... I know the differences, pros and cons of each... but just can't decide 

I think I'm going with HTC though.


----------



## rigorsaif (May 15, 2013)

The beautiful htc one for sure


----------



## N1NJATH3ORY (May 16, 2013)

rigorsaif said:


> The beautiful htc one for sure

Click to collapse



Have you seen the build quality up close ? It's pure garbage the ports are not machined smooth plus it doesn't line up properly, HTC are trying to copy Apple, if you are after build quality get the iPhone 5... i know IPhone 5 OS is a bit primitive but Apple's build quality is one of the best on the planet.. And don't say I didn't warn you!


----------



## rootyourphones (May 16, 2013)

N1NJATH3ORY said:


> Have you seen the build quality up close ? It's pure garbage the ports are not machined smooth plus it doesn't line up properly, HTC are trying to copy Apple, if you are after build quality get the iPhone 5... i know IPhone 5 OS is a bit primitive but Apple's build quality is one of the best on the planet.. And don't say I didn't warn you!

Click to collapse



Get the s4 I got bored of the htc one speakers in 5 minutes lol ill sell u mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ovni007 (May 16, 2013)

right now im stuck with the galaxy s3 and i still have 15 more months of contract before my phone upgrade  but im sure by that time i'll have plenty of new phones to choose from. if my phones dies and i need to buy a new one then i think i'll go with the galaxy s4


----------



## ausshir (May 16, 2013)

All the Nokia Lumias look really nice!


----------



## michaeliu (May 16, 2013)

nexus 5
and if it is not support video call
i think i will purchase samsung GS4


----------



## EfrainTrejo (May 16, 2013)

im getting the s4 (google edition) when it comes out :fingers-crossed: :good:  

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-google-edition-real


----------



## N1NJATH3ORY (May 16, 2013)

rootyourphones said:


> Get the s4 I got bored of the htc one speakers in 5 minutes lol ill sell u mine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Lol no thank you, I'm not after the one  Note 3 yes please... Good luck with getting rid of your one.....

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------




EfrainTrejo said:


> im getting the s4 (google edition) when it comes out :fingers-crossed: :good:
> 
> http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-s4-google-edition-real

Click to collapse



Wow that's really nice do you know if it supports HSDPA+ and what processor is it ? Exynos or snapdragon ? Plz be exynos


----------



## windruinner (May 16, 2013)

Probably LG Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## Anthrax (May 16, 2013)

Which fone is with greast specs and also great dev support at XDA....... 
One of my friend wants to buy it for around 18000 INR....
please suggest....


----------



## Lt.Win (May 16, 2013)

The S4 Google Edition looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GalaxyVolvoZ (May 16, 2013)

Is the LG Optimus 4X HD P880 good for Gaming with Jelly Bean?
Is the peformance smooth ?
Thx for the Replies 

sent from my GT-S5830i using :

--- RAZODROID V.2.5 by Rajrocks
--- RAFAEL BAUGIS KERNEL
--- XDA DEVELOPERS APP


----------



## SPARKY892 (May 16, 2013)

Just got my new HTC one after upgrading from my galaxy s3 love blinkfeed 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darbley (May 16, 2013)

*ATT*

I think I should get a new phone... Or want at least. 

I'm using a Skyrocket with Slimrom now and waited for I/O to see if something would come out.

I'm looking at the Nexus 4, the HTC One, and the LG Optimus G Pro... Thoughts? Leaning on the HTC


----------



## P1NK13P13 (May 16, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> The S4 Google Edition looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same lol :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick1402 (May 16, 2013)

probably galaxy note 3 for me


----------



## greentom (May 17, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 google edition must be best choice


----------



## skoshy (May 17, 2013)

Once the prices start dipping after the S4 Google Edition is released, I'll be getting the S3 as an upgrade from my S2. Don't have too much money to shell out, and the S3 is still a great phone!


----------



## jacobsdr (May 17, 2013)

*s4*

I think I will get the S4


----------



## roamingsoft (May 17, 2013)

might be a samsung galaxy mega


----------



## Mr. Premise (May 17, 2013)

*Quad-core "no-brand" phone - any recommendations?*

<snip>


----------



## flu13 (May 17, 2013)

It's getting close to that time to upgrade to a new phone.  I believe there are only two horses in the race: The Samsung Galaxy S4 and the HTC One.  It's important to me to get my phone rooted and tweaked and all that, so I was hoping someone could tell me if either of these phones stands out as far as developer support and custom mods/roms/whatnot, or if it's a toss-up.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## fakeghost (May 17, 2013)

*My Next Phone*

Mine is Galaxy S4 or Note II


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*My next phone*

I'll probably get the S4 for sure


----------



## awayssg (May 17, 2013)

Galaxy S3


----------



## meen27b (May 17, 2013)

*My Next Phone*

Idk, My contract with sprint is up on Aug. 1. I don't think I'm going to renew with sprint, so I'll probably get the newest phone out for ATT or T-Mobile at that time.


----------



## elementalx (May 18, 2013)

For tmobile

Note 2 or S4?? 

Sent from my stoned squirrel ^o^


----------



## bharatgoyal (May 18, 2013)

Note 2  

Sent from my Note II


----------



## cap3r0n (May 18, 2013)

I'm definitely going to get a phone with a quad-core processor in it since the one i have is a bit sluggish.


----------



## maaaaz (May 18, 2013)

cap3r0n said:


> I'm definitely going to get a phone with a quad-core processor in it since the one i have is a bit sluggish.

Click to collapse



Well yes, if you want a droid phone, you need 4-core.
If you want a WP one, 1 core will be enough and lag less than the former with 4 cores.


----------



## zorprime01 (May 18, 2013)

Going for the galaxy s4 google edition... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rebel377 (May 18, 2013)

IPod touch 5g OR iPad mini

I want to test the power of IOS
Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persano (May 18, 2013)

rebel377 said:


> IPod touch 5g OR iPad mini
> 
> I want to test the power of IOS
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



ipad mini is worst than a kindle fire and more expensive. if you wait to the mid or the end of the year, you will se better things, or better ipad

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## EfrainTrejo (May 18, 2013)

N1NJATH3ORY said:


> Lol no thank you, I'm not after the one  Note 3 yes please... Good luck with getting rid of your one.....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think its the snapdragon and it supports lte

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




skoshy said:


> Once the prices start dipping after the S4 Google Edition is released, I'll be getting the S3 as an upgrade from my S2. Don't have too much money to shell out, and the S3 is still a great phone!

Click to collapse



yeah i might do the same but i would get the international version.

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------




rebel377 said:


> IPod touch 5g OR iPad mini
> 
> I want to test the power of IOS
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



get a nexus 7 or wait for the 2nd gen


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



galaxy s3 would be better deal


----------



## 8redd (May 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Lumia with 41MP Pureview camera.


----------



## klin1344 (May 19, 2013)

flu13 said:


> It's getting close to that time to upgrade to a new phone.  I believe there are only two horses in the race: The Samsung Galaxy S4 and the HTC One.  It's important to me to get my phone rooted and tweaked and all that, so I was hoping someone could tell me if either of these phones stands out as far as developer support and custom mods/roms/whatnot, or if it's a toss-up.  Any thoughts?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



Both will be good in terms of developer support, unless you are talking about the octa-core Exynos Galaxy S4.  
But the Snapdragon 600 HTC One and Galaxy S4 already have CM nightlies, with experienced developers as maintainers.  Both will also have a good number of custom mods/roms/whatnot, because they are popular flagship devices.


----------



## persano (May 19, 2013)

klin1344 said:


> Both will be good in terms of developer support, unless you are talking about the octa-core Exynos Galaxy S4.
> But the Snapdragon 600 HTC One and Galaxy S4 already have CM nightlies, with experienced developers as maintainers.  Both will also have a good number of custom mods/roms/whatnot, because they are popular flagship devices.

Click to collapse



wait for google edition of S4

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## thalada (May 19, 2013)

I am on xperia Z, planning to get a S4 when there is a price drop.


----------



## bytslayer (May 19, 2013)

mine should be Xperia Play ......love to get ma hands on D-pad featured, Play Station recognized piece of art.......


----------



## Siddharth358 (May 19, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4 is my next smartphone..


----------



## Philangel (May 19, 2013)

*Nec medias w  n-05e*

Hello XDA people,

I bought the  NEC MEDIAS W N-05E  (NTT Docomo operator from Japan)

http://www.nttdocomo.co.jp/product/smart_phone/n05e/index.html

It s a crazy ANDROID phone with dual screens.

It works great   as phone and as tablet.


Can we make a treat for this phone ?

To share tips and tricks and whatever.

See link for manual :

http://www.nttdocomo.co.jp/english/support/trouble/manual/download/n05e/index.html

Would be great to share experience

Regards


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2013)

which phone should i buy nexus 4 or xperia z


----------



## paulgrad101 (May 19, 2013)

*galaxy*

get the samsung galaxy s4


----------



## Sayan44 (May 19, 2013)

I have Galaxy Y duos, but I am thinking about buying a new one, Grand o S2. S3 or S4 will be kinda out of reach for me


----------



## stathis97 (May 19, 2013)

Xiaomi Mi2S


----------



## Okluzhion (May 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> which phone should i buy nexus 4 or xperia z

Click to collapse



Personally, I'll go for XZ, had bad experience with LG. But then again, it depends on your preferences and needs. Both are very good phones, I guess, though.

Sent from my Cracksperia Arc


----------



## s1xkill3r (May 19, 2013)

I have searching for my phone so long. But now they make them very large for my pocket. So Xiaomi Mi-2 or Xiaomi Mi-2S.

Never again Samsung (I had 5 of them and I would never buy Samsung again).


----------



## geekbrian (May 19, 2013)

Either a Windows Phone (HTC 8x, or Another on Verizon)
Or...
Galaxy S4
I Wish I could get the HTC One, but it's not available on Verizon :crying:


----------



## Toxmax (May 19, 2013)

Any new Samsung galaxy note range!   awesome devices! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AOWL (May 19, 2013)

Xperia Z, Huawei Ascend D2 maybe :silly:


----------



## swizzcheez (May 19, 2013)

*Choices*

I'm looking at the HTC one or the Samsung S4. But I still have a few months to figure it out.


----------



## Madrenergic (May 19, 2013)

Still holding out for a new Nexus device.

Alternatives at the moment are the Nexus 4, HTC One and Sony Xperia Z.


----------



## DeathStroke (May 19, 2013)

Galaxy s4.
this is the best phone at the present time.. :good:


----------



## waqar89 (May 19, 2013)

Hey friends need your opinion in getting mid range smart phone, please simplify my decision. After a long search I found that Nokia lumia 520 is a good smart phone among all others with similar range as well as Xperia J. What would you suggest? Should I stick with my decision to buy lumia 520 or move to another phone?

Sent from Xperia P, using tapatalk.


----------



## josephnero (May 19, 2013)

Are you aware that xperia J would be a downgrade from your P?

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## imattxc (May 19, 2013)

IDK what I want as I have verizon and hate large phones  I'm still using an OG incredible


----------



## ahmedzz (May 20, 2013)

Xperia Z may be


----------



## AndroiDisCracK (May 20, 2013)

*S4*

I got my eye on the s4:cyclops:


----------



## beanboy89 (May 20, 2013)

I plan on buying an LTE HTC One X in the next few days.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

Nexus 4 The Boss. Period .


----------



## jouet24 (May 20, 2013)

Waiting for more spec's about HTC One M4.
Price/quality may be honest.


----------



## panwala95 (May 20, 2013)

That new s3 which I bought at 27.5 k

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## flu13 (May 20, 2013)

klin1344 said:


> Both will be good in terms of developer support, unless you are talking about the octa-core Exynos Galaxy S4.
> But the Snapdragon 600 HTC One and Galaxy S4 already have CM nightlies, with experienced developers as maintainers.  Both will also have a good number of custom mods/roms/whatnot, because they are popular flagship devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks.  Good to know that I can't really go wrong with either.  Not even heard of that Exynos thing.



persano said:


> wait for google edition of S4

Click to collapse



I've seen a few things about that.  If I plan to root and mod and all that, do you think it really matters?  Also, I imagine that the GE will cost more, being newer.


----------



## yumiee96 (May 20, 2013)

My next phone is... Xperia Play

Sent from my Xperia Go on FXP CM9 with XDA Premium


----------



## tongueinamow (May 20, 2013)

*eyeing for a samsung phone...*

not condering the price, which is better
samsung galaxy note 2 or the s4???


----------



## millicent (May 20, 2013)

I am on my second HTC one, first had some flaws that disappeared in an unit built 2 weeks later. So I am using it for a month now.. 

I came from sgs2, same jb version, I was expecting a huge experience upgrade, unfortunately : I mean this phone is all right, I love the bigger screen and the higher resolution. I also like its overall response, the camera is much faster as it should. 

As I said, probably because the big expectations, this phone is also some sort of a letdown: built quality still lacks, albeit not as much as first unit, the capacitive buttons still refuse to answer every once in awhile in spite of latest updates and me getting used to press the exact sweet minuscule spot, the sense ui is not bad, I like its simplicity (never used more than maybe a week or so as a curiosity the Samsungs touchwiz) however lacking toggles in notification bar, system menu could be rearranged such as more often used items pushed front.. There are some other minor issues, most of these are getting solved thru mods but even then the process is a little bit less easy than my previous sgs2. Well, this last complaint is not completely fair, I expect the HTC one to get similar development support, maybe even s-off, and anyways no one can really say which phone right now will get the best dev support. 

Sorry for the long comments, I want to conclude, HTC one is by all means a good phone, possibly the best on market, and I don't regret buying it. I might replace it with a nexus or Motorola next year, or even faster if the capacitive buttons won't get sorted out. In the meantime, my advice, as usual, go in store, compare, and very importantly, if you buy make sure you can exchange it just in case you didn't like it. 

Sent from a pizza


----------



## copyl3ft (May 20, 2013)

For years I had so much fun with my HTC Desire HD and Im a proud HTC fan but I guess Ill move on to Lenovo. My Lenovo P770 will arrive in a few days. Lets see if Ill become a fan of it and the brand 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Shean92 (May 20, 2013)

I actually want to try a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini. I'd try departing from my usual Xperia trend. I'm liking how Samsung's quality improved over the years


----------



## myawan (May 20, 2013)

So after one and half years with my first droid LG P500, it died. Although I wanted to keep it for next six months as well but now I'll have to replace. 
Can you guys please suggest me sub 200$ phone (New or Used) which has got good XDA development?


----------



## Phanox (May 20, 2013)

What's a good alternative for the Galaxy SII? I want to upgrade to that phone or something similiar on specs.


----------



## bbrad (May 20, 2013)

Rahxen said:


> What's a good alternative for the Galaxy SII? I want to upgrade to that phone or something similiar on specs.

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy s1 I'll trade ya

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imattxc (May 20, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I have a galaxy s1 I'll trade ya
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



you won't beat my offer of an OG incredible!


----------



## jr866gooner (May 20, 2013)

Shean92 said:


> I actually want to try a Samsung Galaxy S3 mini. I'd try departing from my usual Xperia trend. I'm liking how Samsung's quality improved over the years

Click to collapse



My wife and her gf have the s3 mini. No better than my s2 but for what she pays is a good option 

Sent from my GS2 running LSS NeatRom Lite


----------



## securespark (May 21, 2013)

tongueinamow said:


> not condering the price, which is better
> samsung galaxy note 2 or the s4???

Click to collapse



Depends.

Unless you go for the 7105, the Note II is not 4G compatible, however its screen is bigger and it has the stylus.

On the other hand, even if you get the LTE Note II, it is cheaper than the S4 (in the UK, at least, the SIM-free S4 is $886, the Note II LTE $779).


----------



## Phanox (May 21, 2013)

bbrad said:


> I have a galaxy s1 I'll trade ya
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I already have a Captivate, that's why I'm asking for S2 alternatives

Enviado desde mi SGH-I897 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## DreamD1 (May 21, 2013)

Mine will be a s4


----------



## tongueinamow (May 21, 2013)

securespark said:


> Depends.
> 
> Unless you go for the 7105, the Note II is not 4G compatible, however its screen is bigger and it has the stylus.
> 
> On the other hand, even if you get the LTE Note II, it is cheaper than the S4 (in the UK, at least, the SIM-free S4 is $886, the Note II LTE $779).

Click to collapse




ok. i think it must be LTE Note 2.
i saw a lot of ROM here so ill go for it.
thanks.


----------



## BULLDOZE (May 21, 2013)

tongueinamow said:


> ok. i think it must be LTE Note 2.
> i saw a lot of ROM here so ill go for it.
> thanks.

Click to collapse



I Just Got HTC One but im HTC type a guy!


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

*galaxy s4 for sure !!*

The galaxy s4 is simply brilliant !!


Sent from my Galaxy s2!!!!!


----------



## twith70 (May 21, 2013)

*Next smartphone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I would consider the galaxy s4. Though they are new and time will tell if they live up to the hype. I need my phone to last all day and a friend has one and says battery life is pretty good. Still hard to compare it to RAZR maxx.


----------



## rizzus (May 21, 2013)

I Just Got Z10.


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

skoshy said:


> Once the prices start dipping after the S4 Google Edition is released, I'll be getting the S3 as an upgrade from my S2. Don't have too much money to shell out, and the S3 is still a great phone!

Click to collapse



You should just buy the s4 .. Upgrading from the s2 to the s3 is not that great . i have an s3 and my s2 can do everything an s3 can do

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## spiderman07 (May 21, 2013)

s4 will be my next. got s3 mini right now


----------



## Seth Johan (May 21, 2013)

I got my S4 3 days ago. I'm satisfied with its performance. And no overheating issue whatsoever.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffshee (May 21, 2013)

S4 is my next,but no money in pocket...

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------




a4abell said:


> The galaxy s4 is simply brilliant !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy s2!!!!!

Click to collapse



Agree~


----------



## mrm43 (May 22, 2013)

jeffshee said:


> S4 is my next,but no money in pocket...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:51 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob13bob (May 22, 2013)

I went from nexus 4 to ONE two days ago.  It is not worth $300 price premium

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## maxwelllinson (May 22, 2013)

samsung galaxy S4 or iphone 6


----------



## daniel98 (May 22, 2013)

In about 1 to 3 months i can select between two devices : HTC One SV and Samsung Galaxy Express. They both are great phones, but i tend to think the HTC is better. Any opinions please? ( performance-wise please )

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bob13bob (May 22, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> In about 1 to 3 months i can select between two devices : HTC One SV and Samsung Galaxy Express. They both are great phones, but i tend to think the HTC is better. Any opinions please? ( performance-wise please )
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Why?  Are you looking for free with 2 month contract?  Check slick deals, I think s3 is free with contract now


----------



## flu13 (May 22, 2013)

Follow-up to my earlier question...

Which is going to be easier to root:  S4 or One?


----------



## calebrocca (May 22, 2013)

*iPhone all the way!*

All my friends have iphones with maxed out cases that you can drop on concrete!:good::good:


----------



## thiettam88 (May 22, 2013)

I think galaxy note 3.


----------



## Olivier (May 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia S 

Gesendet von meinem Wildfire S A510e mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## daniel98 (May 22, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> Why?  Are you looking for free with 2 month contract?  Check slick deals, I think s3 is free with contract now

Click to collapse



Totally NO! I'm not the contract guy. I have a special offer from Vodafone and i can buy any phone half-price. My budget allows me to buy only one of these 2.

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ecstasy.gr (May 22, 2013)

maybe Huawei Ascend G300 is a cheap and good phone


----------



## bob13bob (May 23, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Totally NO! I'm not the contract guy. I have a special offer from Vodafone and i can buy any phone half-price. My budget allows me to buy only one of these 2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Do they have a nexus 4, I would choose that

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Howiezowy (May 23, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

My friend just got the S4, and I'm simply amazed by its features. It's not too expensive either, in comparison to the iPhone.


----------



## 5566^ (May 23, 2013)

I heard s4 active coming? anyone going to grab one?:victory:


----------



## martie01 (May 23, 2013)

*Try The Samsung Note 8 -- The best Phablet on the Market*



Howiezowy said:


> My friend just got the S4, and I'm simply amazed by its features. It's not too expensive either, in comparison to the iPhone.

Click to collapse



May be tablet, but really its a phone as well --Samsung Note 8.  Prices have been going down and in fact you can get it for as low as $360.  Besides price, the Note 8 is simply the most comprehensive "phablet" you can buy. I like it better than the 10.1 and it crushes the ipad mini with a strong 1.6 GHZ processor.


----------



## drachenreiter (May 23, 2013)

*Tired of changing phones*

I guess I'll stick with LG VU II


----------



## xnickfx (May 23, 2013)

I want to get the new Nexus phone whenever it comes out! I know they will for sure soon give us one with 32GB's of storage, and maybe even go even further with 3GB's of RAM and a 5.2 inch screen which is why they say it might be called the Nexus 5 and could possibly be coming out in Novemeber of this year. I hope these rumors are true!


----------



## daniel98 (May 23, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> Do they have a nexus 4, I would choose that
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a shame it's too overpriced here  . I cant afford it

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xnickfx (May 23, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> It's a shame it's too overpriced here  . I cant afford it

Click to collapse



Where are you? Why can't you just buy one off the Internet?


----------



## daniel98 (May 23, 2013)

xnickfx said:


> Where are you? Why can't you just buy one off the Internet?

Click to collapse



I'm from Romania. As i said, i have an offer fron Vodafone and they let me buy any of their phones half-price. Even half-priced, the Nexus 4 is too expensive, so i went for HTC One SV and Samsung Galaxy Express, but i don't know which is better

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## devious avatar (May 23, 2013)

Well, as far as I am concerned I am really leaning towards to next flagship Lumia. I am currently having the Lumia 920, but I think I will wait out for the next flagship than jump on to the Lumia 925.


----------



## RomanAvramovic (May 23, 2013)

-deleted-


----------



## Tomo541 (May 23, 2013)

Go for S4, my mates have it and they haven't had a single promblem or issue with it.


----------



## shr95 (May 23, 2013)

s4 obviously is the best phone atm! but not affordable to al lof us  
you can try this is you want http://HighOnAndroid.com/contest/?id=4412 a Chance to get the s4


----------



## 5566^ (May 23, 2013)

Lol I really hope i can win one too o.o


----------



## dava0404 (May 23, 2013)

*s3*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3


----------



## shr95 (May 23, 2013)

haha yeah good mluck to us


----------



## inroot1898 (May 24, 2013)

The Asus padfone looks promising. 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app


----------



## Tom_3130 (May 24, 2013)

htc one is better


----------



## icmkarthi (May 24, 2013)

*my next smartphone*



jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



htc one silver.. its best or not give some suggestion and user reviews...


Regards,    
Bluffy,
Currency Trading in India


----------



## sil3nt.m3 (May 24, 2013)

hai, i want to buy a new phone, previously i'm using xe, and the ram is a little bit problem where i use so many chatting apps and its take ram a lot.. i want to ask you guys if, which phone did the best to buy?.. i know the HOX+ have the speciality at the graphic where nvidia. how about note 2?.. I like about the ram at note 2 because can run a lot apps.. how about you guys?.. which one did you choose or have any other opinion?.. i choose this phone because at my place, the price are same..


----------



## fnunofonseca (May 24, 2013)

*Galaxy S3*

Probably the Galaxy S3 or the newest S4.


----------



## yakovger (May 24, 2013)

i'm thinking about getting either an S3 or HTC ONE , but i guess it'll be the S3 due to money constraints...


----------



## sdr4511 (May 24, 2013)

...what do you think about LG NEXUS 4?


----------



## hk43420 (May 24, 2013)

My friend just got the S4, and I'm simply amazed by its features. It's not too expensive either, in comparison to the iPhone.


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

S4 Google Edition!


----------



## persano (May 25, 2013)

Razr D3, i love it. very fast for be a dual core. and cheap, prepaid for 1500 argentinian pesos

http://gotechlive.com/motorola-razr...hone-tech-specs-features-price-pros-and-cons/


----------



## shahtheass (May 25, 2013)

probably going to be the htc one.... ill just use my galaxy note until it wheres off the buy it


----------



## davide20 (May 25, 2013)

I hope SGS 4...


----------



## pdu (May 25, 2013)

Well i'm 11 months into my 24 months S3 contract and wrestling with myself about whether to get the S4 and hand this over to my dad :/  Stupid thing is, my old Desire Z contract only came to an end in March, and I let him use that with me paying the bill since the S3 came out, damned 2 year contacts and sexy phones   The HTC One looks gorgeous, but no micro-sd is a killer, plus my experience with HTC phones has been bad with regard to battery life, but rumours are they've improved the One with a recent software update.  Damn these hardware manufacturers!  I'm thinking Note2 for my work contract next month.


----------



## force70 (May 25, 2013)

tongueinamow said:


> not condering the price, which is better
> samsung galaxy note 2 or the s4???

Click to collapse



Not sure about better per se but I went to pick up my s4,compared it to my note 2 and declined it. I just can't go back to a smaller screen now..

Sent from my SGH-I317M using xda premium


----------



## Rd Ellan Koyoe (May 25, 2013)

samsung s4


----------



## Gu3ssWho (May 25, 2013)

I wish Google would do A GT-I9500 with stock Android! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sanjay337 (May 25, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## kickokim (May 25, 2013)

My dream phone would be something like this :
Screen size: 4'5/4.7 "
Cpu:  krait dual/quad core 
Gpu: adreno 300 at least 
Ram: 2gb 
Resolution : 720p
Camera:10mp at least 
Battery : 3000 mah removable at least (don't care about thickness) 
Micro sd support 
Rom: Cyanogenmod
Price: no more than 450$

For now the closest thing that I found is the Jiayu G4 advanced but the mtk6589 chip doesn't look very performant.


----------



## doctor_droid (May 25, 2013)

Guyz I got a s2 plus... 
Bt it has almost no developer support...
M thinking to get a original s2 gt i9100
Need ur opinion.... 
M aware of the hardware variances. .bt cant make my decision. .

I m also thinking to replace it wid galaxy nexus... confused :banghead:


----------



## 0815 1234 (May 25, 2013)

got an s+ right now, which is okay but kinda slow and small.

wanna go for a 5" full hd 'china phone' with MTK6589T in august.
does any1 know a good website for reviews where they check the brightness of the phones?

hate to use my phone outside and not be able to see anything at all...


----------



## spreet (May 25, 2013)

HTC one 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TxReplay (May 25, 2013)

The next Nexus or the XPhone interest me a lot ! <3


----------



## stewartleung (May 25, 2013)

spreet said:


> HTC one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here:good::good:


----------



## Alex91Sc (May 25, 2013)

Nexus 4 to life! :laugh:


----------



## JuarX (May 25, 2013)

The next smartphone I would buy is the Galaxy S4 Google Edition. But if google release a new nexus device (or the xphone), it would be also interesting for me. But my SGS2 is still working and I have no reason atm to change my phone.


----------



## leeb0z (May 25, 2013)

A coworker of mine has the new HTC One. I have the old HOV and after seeing HTC put out Windows based phones, I figured this was my last HTC device. BUT after checking out my coworkers phone, I am greatly impressed. With quad core and JB as the OS, that thing was a beast. From many reviews about I've read the S4 and new HTC One both blow the pants off of Iphone 5. It would be a toss up but I think I would have to go with the new HTC One. Too bad it will be forever before VM makes them available.


----------



## tgoods24 (May 25, 2013)

*Keeping unlimited data*

I currently have the S3 and have owned it for a year.  I have verizon and unlimited data, and i dont want to loose my unlimited data if i upgrade my contract. So unless verizon brings back unlimited data, im stuck with the S3. But i love it so its not too bad


----------



## AndresSanzH (May 25, 2013)

*S4 rules!!*

im buying an S4. Love its desing and features, and the most important thing, SUPPORT


----------



## persano (May 25, 2013)

AndresSanzH said:


> im buying an S4. Love its desing and features, and the most important thing, SUPPORT

Click to collapse



hardware too. dont compare an expensive iphone 5 with a s4. you pay for an s4 and you get a good phone, you pay for a iphone 5 and you get an expensive mid range phone


----------



## ichlernungern (May 26, 2013)

I bought a S4. I dont use most of features but its so liquid.
I can recomment it. :laugh:


----------



## kekkogb (May 26, 2013)

huawei ascend y300 of course!!  perfect lowcost for my daily use :banghead:

Inviato dal mio XT530


----------



## okokok76 (May 26, 2013)

You should buy a phone that got the Qualcomm Snapdragon 800.


----------



## BowDown (May 26, 2013)

Definitely a S3. Haven't used the S4 yet, but for the current free phone the s3 can't be beat.  



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## creatiive (May 26, 2013)

*920*

Had the lumia 920 and the s4 recently. Dropped the s4 in favour of the lumia. Nokia ecosystem and great hardware clinched it for me.


----------



## persano (May 26, 2013)

creatiive said:


> Had the lumia 920 and the s4 recently. Dropped the s4 in favour of the lumia. Nokia ecosystem and great hardware clinched it for me.

Click to collapse



great hardware? dual core is great hardware, less ram is great hardware. only camera is good.


----------



## creatiive (May 27, 2013)

persano said:


> great hardware? dual core is great hardware, less ram is great hardware. only camera is good.

Click to collapse



I meant more the design of the phone and build quality, over the cheap feeling of the s4. Also, I've not come across a situation where the actual guts of the phone has caused me to notice a slow down. Phones can have 2 cores or 50 cores for all I care and ill only notice if it starts having an effect on the software I use.


----------



## juscozimme (May 27, 2013)

*HTC Exceptional Phone*



leeb0z said:


> A coworker of mine has the new HTC One. I have the old HOV and after seeing HTC put out Windows based phones, I figured this was my last HTC device. BUT after checking out my coworkers phone, I am greatly impressed. With quad core and JB as the OS, that thing was a beast. From many reviews about I've read the S4 and new HTC One both blow the pants off of Iphone 5. It would be a toss up but I think I would have to go with the new HTC One. Too bad it will be forever before VM makes them available.

Click to collapse




The HTC One is a snappy phone.  It runs great,  I had to choose between the One and the Galaxy S4.  I decided to go with the One because of the build quality.  Calls on this phone are nice and smooth, the pic are great too.

---------- Post added at 10:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------

MY Next Phone will be the Note 3.  I normally carry two phone currently using HTC One and the Nexus4.  I haven't flash or rooted the One yet, frankly I don't think I will.  The phone is fine just the way it is.  This is strange normally after the 3rd day my phone is rooted.  That's what the Nexus is for, I am a flashaholic.


----------



## D0CS4V4G3 (May 27, 2013)

Waiting on the Galaxy Note 3


----------



## shadowcore (May 27, 2013)

Waiting on the Lenovo K900 if it ever comes to europe.


----------



## Sgt.Incontro (May 27, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Waiting on the Lenovo K900 if it ever comes to europe.

Click to collapse



Damn that looks good, I suddenly want it too.


----------



## rahul.kapoor (May 27, 2013)

*S4*

galaxy S4 is best buy


----------



## DabuPL (May 27, 2013)

What would you recommend for a huge vanilla Android and rooting fan? I was saving up for a Nexus 4, but a lot of people seem to praise HTC One or Oppo Find 5 now. Is N4 still a good choice?


----------



## cocogary (May 27, 2013)

Galaxy S3 is such a nice device, my next one will probably either a S4 or next Google phone


----------



## shimp208 (May 27, 2013)

DabuPL said:


> What would you recommend for a huge vanilla Android and rooting fan? I was saving up for a Nexus 4, but a lot of people seem to praise HTC One or Oppo Find 5 now. Is N4 still a good choice?

Click to collapse



The Nexus 4 is still an excellent choice if you like to flash ROMs and root, with the Vanilla Android experience.  Also the Nexus 4 will have support by the community for a long time to come.  Another interesting possibility you may want to take a look at is the Google Edition of the Galaxy S4 running stock 4.2.x.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## zelendel (May 27, 2013)

DabuPL said:


> What would you recommend for a huge vanilla Android and rooting fan? I was saving up for a Nexus 4, but a lot of people seem to praise HTC One or Oppo Find 5 now. Is N4 still a good choice?

Click to collapse





If it is Vanilla android then your only real choice is the Nexus. The Oppo 5 is also a good device that is getting great developer support due to the OEM working directly with the developers. The HTC one has a great design but that is about it.


----------



## pepin588 (May 27, 2013)

if you like WP buy the nokia 920, or the SGS 4


----------



## wcomhelp (May 27, 2013)

*Nokia Lumia 920 unlocked*

BEST PHONE! (right now)


----------



## persano (May 27, 2013)

wcomhelp said:


> BEST PHONE! (right now)

Click to collapse



for you, i need a good phone, no cheap feel of s4, maybe the next motorola x phone. the bad of windows phone is not enough apps. but they are good phone, if nokia make any android phone, i think they will be great


----------



## Styler911 (May 27, 2013)

my next phone will be an Xperia Z. I want to throw it into the water


----------



## teothewolf (May 27, 2013)

i have already buyed a nexus 4, and for now this is so frickin awesome. i tried iphone 4s and lumia 820 too. nokia was like crap, iphone not bad but i discovered this nexus 4 and i loved it since i tested it


----------



## webbjames (May 28, 2013)

Now I have the htc one x , so my next phone will be the Samsung galaxy s4. Just want to try something different.


----------



## sunshine good (May 28, 2013)

*Why iPhone 5 can use NFC*

I have a question, how can you attach NFC features to iPhone 5? I have seen a website where guys are using iPhone 5 as a NFC machine. What they do are just plugging in a key-shape object to the earphone hole. iPhone 5 gets no NFC module but those guys can still use it. Anyone can explain that to me??


----------



## vjbittu7 (May 28, 2013)

For sure LG nexus 4, if it remains the best of Google till Dec 7th, my birthday


----------



## bob13bob (May 28, 2013)

yakovger said:


> i'm thinking about getting either an S3 or HTC ONE , but i guess it'll be the S3 due to money constraints...

Click to collapse



Nobody even comes cost to n4 in terms of value IMO.  I bought the one. Sold it because I preferred the n4.


----------



## yakovger (May 28, 2013)

bob13bob said:


> Nobody even comes cost to n4 in terms of value IMO.  I bought the one. Sold it because I preferred the n4.

Click to collapse



 terms of cost effective in the us. You're probably right, I'm not in the US though, so a new n4 costs about 80% of an s3-both new. it'll be much more cost effective for me to buy a used s3, rooted at about half the price of a new n4.


----------



## Fabio1504 (May 28, 2013)

HTC one :good:


----------



## tanevski (May 28, 2013)

my next smart phone will be Sony xperia Z


----------



## calebrocca (May 28, 2013)

*iPhone 5*

I love taking photos and videos so the iphone 5 is pefect for me!

Plus Im an

APPLE FANATIC


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

S3 I guess 

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## undercover (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> S3 I guess
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app

Click to collapse



Avoid. Horrible slowdowns very often. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

undercover said:


> Avoid. Horrible slowdowns very often.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Really? What about Nexus 4..is it good?

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## 5aaled (May 28, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Really? What about Nexus 4..is it good?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app

Click to collapse



nexus 4 rules
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3uFFNNBhMc


----------



## omingdee (May 28, 2013)

Currently using Galaxy Note 2 N7105T, plan to get a Sony Xperia Z for my next one.


----------



## WiiDal (May 28, 2013)

Xiaomi mi2

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## atchleya19 (May 28, 2013)

get the HTC One!


----------



## deivihernandez (May 28, 2013)

*S4 or note 3*

Actually I have Samsung Galaxy Note N7000, I hope that my next smartphone will be a Samsung s4 (in 1 or  2 month) or  when it goes on sale


----------



## wcomhelp (May 28, 2013)

*Nokia lumia all the way!*



persano said:


> for you, i need a good phone, no cheap feel of s4, maybe the next motorola x phone. the bad of windows phone is not enough apps. but they are good phone, if nokia make any android phone, i think they will be great

Click to collapse



Nokia 920 I the best phone now! 75% of all top 200 android apps are on windows phone!


----------



## persano (May 28, 2013)

wcomhelp said:


> Nokia 920 I the best phone now! 75% of all top 200 android apps are on windows phone!

Click to collapse



no it isnt. you are like all the people, much talk and nothing. first say why. a store with 120000 apps vs 700000 apps. android is the best for root, theme and that things, it is open source and you dont have to pay google for every phone you make with that os. one thing is design, other hardware and other software.

http://versusio.com/es/samsung-galaxy-s4-64gb-vs-nokia-lumia-920

the s4 wins, but only 1 thing, it is plastic. wait for snapdragon 800 phones and see.


----------



## fifiknw87 (May 28, 2013)

hmmmm


----------



## lazemail13 (May 28, 2013)

*Help me choose*

Hi, I have seen a bunch of videos and i have read a bunch of reviews and i still can't decide between the Samsung Galaxy S III and the LG Nexus 4. Bare in mind that both of these phones carry the same pricetag in my country. I mainly use my phone for web browsing, music and gaming, and that's what matters to me the most. I have seen benchmark scores leaning towards the S III along with the smoothness of the UI, but in a couple of videos games such as Modern Combat 4, NOVA, Spider Man the S III seems to lag. I don't want to spend 350 euros on a phone that lags... Please help and try to be unbiased. Thanks in advance


----------



## alex61194 (May 28, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

Hmm. Nexus 4 sounds great to me.


----------



## beanboy89 (May 29, 2013)

Finally bought a One X. As for my next phone, ask me in a few months. Lol. Looking like it'll be a One.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## iBlueArrow (May 29, 2013)

Those phones with AOSP build should be a better choice.


----------



## osirusfirst (May 29, 2013)

I find myself curious about a few different phones (i.e. BlackBerry Z10 looks dope and I'm on pins and needles waiting on the fate of the Ubuntu phone)  but to date the HTC One it the perfect mix of beauty,  performance and durability 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## uncle wong (May 29, 2013)

Waiting for Nexus 5

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr866gooner (May 29, 2013)

calebrocca said:


> I love taking photos and videos so the iphone 5 is pefect for me!
> 
> Plus Im an
> 
> APPLE FANATIC

Click to collapse



Me too! Camera looks the tits. Although im not an apple fanatic. Worked with windows most my life and work in IT. Looking forward to a different, slightly more polished OS.

Sent from my GS2 running LSS NeatRom Lite


----------



## adebmbng (May 29, 2013)

LUMIA 620!!!! i have tried any phone except windows phone -______-


----------



## themrlsk (May 29, 2013)

uncle wong said:


> Waiting for Nexus 5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Eheh the same


----------



## persano (May 29, 2013)

adebmbng said:


> LUMIA 620!!!! i have tried any phone except windows phone -______-

Click to collapse



razr d3 has exellent things and it is cheaper here in argentina

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## darh (May 29, 2013)

well there are a few that have taken my fancy over the last few months, but i'm going to have to wait and see what the next Nexus brings "IF" Google do in fact launch one again....rumors around they may not.

I would be interested in an HTC nexus device for sure, i may also purchase the Nexus 4 yet, i currently have the Gnex running Paranoid android which is brilliant with Halo integration.

anybody tempted by the s4 "Google" or HTC one "senseless"


----------



## luqman98 (May 29, 2013)

I either want a Galaxy Nexus GSM or Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hackboy89 (May 29, 2013)

i would like to get my hands on the next iphone, if i get the money.. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## undercover (May 29, 2013)

RootYourPhoneHD said:


> Really? What about Nexus 4..is it good?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app

Click to collapse



No exaggeration. Imho it's best thing for money atm. Even HTC One and S4 didn't tempt me away. 

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




lazemail13 said:


> Hi, I have seen a bunch of videos and i have read a bunch of reviews and i still can't decide between the Samsung Galaxy S III and the LG Nexus 4. Bare in mind that both of these phones carry the same pricetag in my country. I mainly use my phone for web browsing, music and gaming, and that's what matters to me the most. I have seen benchmark scores leaning towards the S III along with the smoothness of the UI, but in a couple of videos games such as Modern Combat 4, NOVA, Spider Man the S III seems to lag. I don't want to spend 350 euros on a phone that lags... Please help and try to be unbiased. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



No questions here, N4 wins hands down. With S4 it would be a bit of a struggle to choose i guess, but it's a clear winner against S3

Sent from my washing machine. Make: LG, Model: N⁴


----------



## taha84 (May 29, 2013)

*pherimgs because*

note 2


----------



## zijin_cheng (May 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm looking at phones from China, specifically one with MTK6589s in them. The reason why I want to get a phone with n MTK6589 is because of the SGX544, which seems to equal or edge out the Adreno 320 found in Snapdragon 600s.

However, I'm with Virgin Mobile in Canada, and I'm not sure if these phones from China will work on them. Most of these China phones either support WCDMA 850/1900 or 2100 or both.

If this is the wrong thread I'll start another one.


----------



## persano (May 29, 2013)

zijin_cheng said:


> Hello, I'm looking at phones from China, specifically one with MTK6589s in them. The reason why I want to get a phone with n MTK6589 is because of the SGX544, which seems to equal or edge out the Adreno 320 found in Snapdragon 600s.
> 
> However, I'm with Virgin Mobile in Canada, and I'm not sure if these phones from China will work on them. Most of these China phones either support WCDMA 850/1900 or 2100 or both.
> 
> If this is the wrong thread I'll start another one.

Click to collapse



i love mtk 6589. is fast and save battery, and the gpu exellent, the new models with mtk6589T are clocked to 1.5, so they are fastest. 

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## QuizStudio (May 29, 2013)

*Francis centsTc*



uncle wong said:


> Waiting for Nexus 5

Click to collapse



So do I.
However, to answer the topic, I am currently using a Nexus 4 device, and so far so good. So I think changing it too fast for now reason is not respectfull of the environment...


----------



## MarcelPG (May 29, 2013)

Waiting too for the Nexus 5, and I hope that will be a Motorola or HTC device.


----------



## msti_oliveira (May 29, 2013)

Hi There!!!

I'm new here, first sorry for my bad English because i'm portuguese. 
I have a Asus Padfone A66 32gb, and i never had problems,so for my next smartphone i prefer Asus Padfone Infinity.


----------



## juse8 (May 29, 2013)

My next phone will be samsung galaxy s3.


----------



## magdalena17 (May 29, 2013)

*Lg optimus 7 smartphone*

I I got a LG Optimus 7 but I have some problems with it, it is very hot when I talk and closes then restarts very hard, my question is it worth it to keep him or buy me another. I've never had problems like that? thanks


----------



## shadowcore (May 29, 2013)

MarcelPG said:


> Waiting too for the Nexus 5, and I hope that will be a Motorola or HTC device.

Click to collapse



It will be probably a Samsung device. The next Motorola Nexus device, if it comes, will be after 1.5-2 years. Just because google bought motorola, does not mean that motorola will change production plans for its phones. As confirmed by google, the motorola xphone will be completely motorola based, without googles interference. So claims google.


And, good news for me:
http://asf-mobiles.net/lenovo-k900-will-arrive-in-europe-during-the-summer/

Lenovo K900 will arrive in europe this summer. I am so going to get that!


----------



## Rebel_3 (May 30, 2013)

I think galaxy s3 mini or htc one S  
Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## iamjsed (May 30, 2013)

Hi,

Can you guys help choose between Nexus 4 and HTC One X+.  Should I go for more RAM or storage space.

Thanks


----------



## sayou94 (May 30, 2013)

Galaxy note III


----------



## onebrowser (May 30, 2013)

I want Nokia 920. like its cool appearance and the win8 system.


----------



## barondebxl (May 30, 2013)

Haven't tried the optimus G pro but the best phone I have used so far this year is the HTC One. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Rube_ (May 30, 2013)

sayou94 said:


> Galaxy note III

Click to collapse



+1

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirtesh.k (May 30, 2013)

Galaxy S4....Good buy


----------



## ugurc91 (May 30, 2013)

iamjsed said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you guys help choose between Nexus 4 and HTC One X+.  Should I go for more RAM or storage space.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



nexus 4 is better


----------



## rlyconfused (May 30, 2013)

hey everone what phone u recommanded me to buy which it price about 500 us.doller with a good RAM an PROCESSOR an camera ?


some ppl recommanded me in note 2 


Thank's you all


----------



## GP_1992 (May 30, 2013)

I now own a galaxy wonder gt 8150 .... the next phone that I would have is the samsung galaxy s4!!:good:


----------



## yumiee96 (May 30, 2013)

Ram for speed. The bigger storage, more things you can put inside .  Choose which one you need

Sent from my Xperia Go using xda premium


----------



## ravsss (May 30, 2013)

Htc ONE.... or other HTC new phone. Somthing 4'' up to 4,6'' of course HTC.


----------



## Chuckatron (May 30, 2013)

Im a noob for sure but i want to start getting into development; specifically ubuntu development. Currently i have a tmob gs3, but i was considering buying the nexus 4 because is it officially supported and gets daily builds however im quite hesitant. I really want to upgrade to a phone that is sporting a snapdragon 800 processor to power ubuntu. Also the nexus 4 is now like 7 months old and is still at its launch price (yes i know still an amazing price). Lastly buying a nexus 4 when i already own a gs3 seems like buying a different phone from the same generation rather than buying the next gen model. I know i could get the gs4 GE, but again its only a snapdragon 600 processor...


----------



## TheMetalDrummer (May 30, 2013)

I think that my new phone will be LG Optimus G... so elegant and powerful!

Shuld it be G2 for you? At the time, i don't like some notice that i read... for example, the keys in the back side! Mah...


----------



## ToiletDucky (May 30, 2013)

I wish Sony Xperia z was us subsidized but I might jump at a smaller version. Right now my EVO 4g LTE is good but I wish it had more ram. If it had 2gb instead of one I'd just keep it until it died 



Next phone either Nexus 5 or X-phone. Motorola has made some quality jumps

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheMetalDrummer (May 30, 2013)

Yeah you are right! Motorola X-Phone in my opinion will be a so good phone.. Google direct support is so important! And there are some rumors that are so interesting!
But i don't know why they are going to put a S4 pro in it... The new Snapdragon 800 is so much powerful!


----------



## joenun (May 30, 2013)

love the Nexus 4 but it's terrible sound is an issue that is starting to bug me.

next will be HTC One with Clean Version of Android or Motorola X-Phone


----------



## GottaProblemBro (May 30, 2013)

Nexus 4 all the way.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## joenun (May 30, 2013)

love the Nexus 4 but terrible sound is an issue that is starting to bug me.

next will be HTC One with Clean Version of Android or Motorola X-Phone


----------



## MikeyMike01 (May 30, 2013)

persano said:


> great hardware? dual core is great hardware, less ram is great hardware. only camera is good.

Click to collapse



You'll find that Windows Phone does more with less. 

I'm thinking about getting one myself. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## persano (May 30, 2013)

MikeyMike01 said:


> You'll find that Windows Phone does more with less.
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont want those phones that have "less" and are "better".for me windows is the worst mobile os. blackberry 10 is exellent. it has an app emulator, so it can use android apps. and it has the fastest mobile browser, better than IE 10. much easy

http://www.jeremythake.com/2013/03/...ng-with-windows-phone-8-and-moved-to-android/


----------



## MikeyMike01 (May 31, 2013)

persano said:


> i dont want those phones that have "little" and are better. they are like the iphone image trick when loading apps. if you tweak android is the same, it will go like hell. for me, windows isnt a good mobile os, it is the worst. blackberry 10 is exellent, more that it has an app emulator, so it can use android apps with some tricks of developers of those apps. a lot of people is telling me "i think it was better" and i ever say "i said you" i have testes them, and hated.

Click to collapse



It would take years for me to decipher what you just said. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## persano (May 31, 2013)

MikeyMike01 said:


> It would take years for me to decipher what you just said.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone

Click to collapse



http://waleesa.blogspot.com.ar/2013/01/a-critique-of-user-interfaces-of-all.html

see the best and the worst of all os


----------



## nviz22 (May 31, 2013)

Hello. I want to buy a new phone. I just sold my S3 and I have some money saved up too. I am looking to spend about $350-$375 for a new device. I was thinking I can either get a Nexus 4 to use as a replacement for my S3 until the Note 3. Here is another option, I can buy another phone on a down payment from T-Mobile for $375 down and then break up the rest of the difference for a Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy S4, HTC One (leading candidate), or iPhone 5. What would you suggest? Nexus 4 until October/November or go with a permanent phone in the down payment department?


----------



## MikeyMike01 (May 31, 2013)

persano said:


> http://waleesa.blogspot.com.ar/2013/01/a-critique-of-user-interfaces-of-all.html
> 
> see the best and the worst of all os

Click to collapse



They all have pros and cons. 

The point I was trying to make was that you won't miss a quad core and 2 GB of RAM on Windows Phone. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Chuckatron (May 31, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Hello. I want to buy a new phone. I just sold my S3 and I have some money saved up too. I am looking to spend about $350-$375 for a new device. I was thinking I can either get a Nexus 4 to use as a replacement for my S3 until the Note 3. Here is another option, I can buy another phone on a down payment from T-Mobile for $375 down and then break up the rest of the difference for a Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy S4, HTC One (leading candidate), or iPhone 5. What would you suggest? Nexus 4 until October/November or go with a permanent phone in the down payment department?

Click to collapse



NEVER purchase a nexus 4 from t-mobile, they mark the device up too much. 427.99 tmob vs 349.99 from google. if you buy the note 2 today its 679.99 whether you buy it outright or on the payment plan. Dont get scroogled by t-mobile lol


----------



## nviz22 (May 31, 2013)

Chuckatron said:


> NEVER purchase a nexus 4 from t-mobile, they mark the device up too much. 427.99 tmob vs 349.99 from google. if you buy the note 2 today its 679.99 whether you buy it outright or on the payment plan. Dont get scroogled by t-mobile lol

Click to collapse



Nah, I should've mentioned Nexus 4 from Google or Ebay or Amazon. No way for T-Mobile. They are crazy. I think their prices on the HTC One and the S4 are fair. The iPhone is meh. If I can get an iPhone 5 for $350 in good condition, I would take it.


----------



## bicho19 (May 31, 2013)

i can't wait for Xperia Z


----------



## marzman86 (May 31, 2013)

*s 4*

Galaxy s3 right now.. galaxy s 4 in 1 day!!:good:


----------



## rlyconfused (May 31, 2013)

if u got 500 us doller what phone would u buy an why ?


----------



## mkaylor (May 31, 2013)

Samsung Note 3


----------



## McFex (May 31, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Hello. I want to buy a new phone. I just sold my S3 and I have some money saved up too. I am looking to spend about $350-$375 for a new device. I was thinking I can either get a Nexus 4 to use as a replacement for my S3 until the Note 3. Here is another option, I can buy another phone on a down payment from T-Mobile for $375 down and then break up the rest of the difference for a Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy S4, HTC One (leading candidate), or iPhone 5. What would you suggest? Nexus 4 until October/November or go with a permanent phone in the down payment department?

Click to collapse



I got the Galaxy S4 and it's seriously awesome - the devs are already lining up for presenting the first custom ROMs  !

I'd go with a permanent phone in the down payment department, cause the phones you currently get will last for some time for sure.
Not sure, though, if you should go for the S4, since you come from S3 and there are not too many changes from S3 to S4.
So if you're bored easily you might want to go for something different, i.e. the HTC One (a friend of mine recommended that to me once).
iPhone? meh, No-Go ...


----------



## fjndias (May 31, 2013)

persano said:


> great hardware? dual core is great hardware, less ram is great hardware. only camera is good.

Click to collapse



It depends of each person taste and device , I had a look and played a bit with an S4 in my opinion ,  the best smart phone out there but the new Blackberry and Htc one are not bad at all . iPhone 5 good design and quick but you are paying so much for the brand , brand logos cost so much these days  .
Hardware wise is relative , off course quad core is better than dual and 2 GB of ram is better than 1 obviously , but all depends how the UI is optimised and people tastes .
Some people have quad core phones and use it for basic things only so what's the point ?  

Fabio

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skyh1gh (May 31, 2013)

i am thinkng to change note 2 for htc one... not sure yet tho...


----------



## ShAdOw NiNjA (May 31, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

Upgrading to the Galaxy S4 tomorrow!:laugh::good:


----------



## msti_oliveira (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm thinking to buy the new HTC One


----------



## persano (Jun 1, 2013)

fjndias said:


> It depends of each person taste and device , I had a look and played a bit with an S4 in my opinion ,  the best smart phone out there but the new Blackberry and Htc one are not bad at all . iPhone 5 good design and quick but you are paying so much for the brand , brand logos cost so much these days  .
> Hardware wise is relative , off course quad core is better than dual and 2 GB of ram is better than 1 obviously , but all depends how the UI is optimised and people tastes .
> Some people have quad core phones and use it for basic things only so what's the point ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



so if i sell you a slower and older pc for 1000 dollars, and a newer one for 600 dollars, that is better in all, only a bit fatter. are you choosing the first option? or the second ?

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## eaugh (Jun 1, 2013)

*My next phone*

it's going to be a nexus 4


----------



## trinaldi (Jun 1, 2013)

I know this is an Android forum, but I'm willing to try WP8/Nokia.:silly:


----------



## ajay74 (Jun 1, 2013)

I will buy optimus G

Sent from my LG-P765 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## enjoymoosic (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm really divided between the Galaxy S4 and the HTC One.
I love how the S4 literally does.. everything, but the galaxy line is literally getting too big for my pocket.
The One's form factor is perfect, but it honestly reminds me of the boxed-in iphone we've all grown to "love." (;

These sort of decisions suck.


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 1, 2013)

enjoymoosic said:


> I'm really divided between the Galaxy S4 and the HTC One.
> I love how the S4 literally does.. everything, but the galaxy line is literally getting too big for my pocket.
> The One's form factor is perfect, but it honestly reminds me of the boxed-in iphone we've all grown to "love." (;
> 
> These sort of decisions suck.

Click to collapse



You don't know about the expansion on the s series do you...look up the s4 mini....
As for my next phone...I'm not spending a dime till the note 3 comes out 
Also do not bother with the s3 it has sudden death syndrome....it can die suddenly with no warning for no reason avoid buying it unless your a dev..its not good for a daily driver

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sancipak (Jun 1, 2013)

my next target would be samsung galaxy S4.....


----------



## eladdd (Jun 1, 2013)

*i guess my mext phone will be the neo003 or a simillar cheap phone*

i guess my mext phone will be the neo003 or a simillar cheap phone


----------



## nelson5280 (Jun 1, 2013)

Definately going to be the gs4.  I have the 3 now and it is the best phone I have ever used.  I jump around a lot and have had a bunch of phones, but the gs3 has been the best.  I can only assume the gs4 will be better and faster. IMO.  Iphone 5 is still pretty awesome as it is very responsive and built well, but just doesn't have the customization capabilities that I NEED.


----------



## elparkiro (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm in an internal fight against myself between SGS4 or waiting with my GS3 in SuperNexus ROM until the next Nexus is released...


----------



## bongsh2002 (Jun 1, 2013)

i will go for zopo c2 with mtk6589 turbo 2g ram + 32g rom

http://www.zopomobile.com/xiaohei.php?id=148:cowboy:


----------



## MJGirl (Jun 1, 2013)

My next phone will be the note 3. Anxiously waiting for its arrival.


----------



## TuBBe2 (Jun 1, 2013)

Xperia Z for sure, it looks awesome!


----------



## ashlp2904 (Jun 1, 2013)

how abt windows phone???


----------



## Babydollll (Jun 1, 2013)

webbjames said:


> Now I have the htc one x , so my next phone will be the Samsung galaxy s4. Just want to try something different.

Click to collapse



Went from the one x (int'l tegra 3 variant) to the tmo S4.
It's so worth the upgrade.


Free Quasi!


----------



## Sn00ky (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll goo from this one






To the Google edition of this... 





Serious upgrade, believe me :laugh:


----------



## persano (Jun 1, 2013)

bongsh2002 said:


> i will go for zopo c2 with mtk6589 turbo 2g ram + 32g rom
> 
> http://www.zopomobile.com/xiaohei.php?id=148:cowboy:

Click to collapse



an exellent phone. mediatek 6589T (turbo) is faster than other procesors and it saves more battery.


----------



## darknifeious (Jun 2, 2013)

S4 :laugh:


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 2, 2013)

MarcelPG said:


> Waiting too for the Nexus 5, and I hope that will be a Motorola or HTC device.

Click to collapse





infamous916 said:


> You don't know about the expansion on the s series do you...look up the s4 mini....
> As for my next phone...I'm not spending a dime till the note 3 comes out
> Also do not bother with the s3 it has sudden death syndrome....it can die suddenly with no warning for no reason avoid buying it unless your a dev..its not good for a daily driver
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The s3s sudden death bug has been fixed via software update.


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 2, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> The s3s sudden death bug has been fixed via software update.

Click to collapse



Not on the three that I have all different carriers ones a work phone ones the gfs phone and one is my personal play toy....no software updates unless it was pushed and we weren't notified, I just had to replace my att and metro one because of sds

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmng (Jun 2, 2013)

has to be the padfone for me. i'd love it if they made a portable thin typing cover for it as well ( like the surface )


----------



## Stolly08 (Jun 2, 2013)

Have the S3 now and love it! Waiting for the Note 3 that thing is gonna be boss!!!! I love playing with my friends Notes lolz 
I've always been a bigger is better guy but I could wait for the Note 2 so got the S3 and love it but I'm ready to upgrade to the beast!

Sent from my Supercharged GS3 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## metamaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Not 3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chuckatron (Jun 2, 2013)

My white Nexus 4 ships out on Monday! I'll take some picks with my gs3 and upload them here when it arrives.


----------



## ab-samy (Jun 2, 2013)

My next phone will be Galaxy S4 (Cool):good:


----------



## Currykun (Jun 2, 2013)

I would love to see a Samsung device with a metal body and the usual 'works' for top notch specs. I just don't know when this will happen, or if it will happen.


----------



## fjndias (Jun 2, 2013)

persano said:


> so if i sell you a slower and older pc for 1000 dollars, and a newer one for 600 dollars, that is better in all, only a bit fatter. are you choosing the first option? or the second ?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i would go for the 600, but samsung galaxy 4 just came out and in my opinion its much better than iphone 5 and bit less expensive but people still buying iphone , why ? dont know ... 

Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Jun 2, 2013)

fjndias said:


> i would go for the 600, but samsung galaxy 4 just came out and in my opinion its much better than iphone 5 and bit less expensive but people still buying iphone , why ? dont know ...
> 
> Sent from my iOCEAN X7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



if you like quality, buy a htc one
if you like speed, buy a s4

i think the same. because they are crazy, is the same like buying a dualcore pc vs a i7 with 6 cores.


----------



## pamtayls (Jun 3, 2013)

A galaxy S4 would be my choice 
they look so pretty!


----------



## Bigc13 (Jun 3, 2013)

i think im goin to stick with htc as i think they are the best all around phone and easy to use. so i think when i get a upgrade in about a year im getn the newest htc out:cyclops:


----------



## sasatechno (Jun 3, 2013)

Galaxy note is the best and i like it.


----------



## shalawla5 (Jun 3, 2013)

hi ... i`m sorry to post this here but i had to ... i just downloaded the HurtSky' Kernel V3.3  on my galaxy wonder and did what exactly was said in this topic : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2204669

but my phone now refuse to work at all , after the samsung screen the device don`t show anything ... i registered in the site to post about my problem in the topic above ... but because i`m new so i can not post ... please help me i don`t know what to do


----------



## ab-samy (Jun 3, 2013)

pamtayls said:


> A galaxy S4 would be my choice
> they look so pretty!

Click to collapse



Pretty and Speedy


----------



## geheimke (Jun 3, 2013)

*Zte V967S*

I like ZTE V8967S, just find the englisch version of CWM
Regards


----------



## smartksr (Jun 3, 2013)

As of now, S4 seems good as compared to HTC One


----------



## tanevski (Jun 3, 2013)

xperia z


----------



## joe well (Jun 3, 2013)

i prefer *Samsung Galaxy S4*


----------



## SnIBsTa (Jun 3, 2013)

*phone in future*

Samsung galaxy s3


----------



## barondebxl (Jun 4, 2013)

Got the HTC One now, will get the Note 3 this fall.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 4, 2013)

OK . I'm still using a s2......  lol. I'm holding out as long as possible. Looks like at this point I'm waiting on the note 3 to drop. Seems like a bigger (maybe a bit better) s4. I'm impressed with the s4 but I was looking at getting the note 2 and at this point why not wait. I don't own a tablet and I had a dell streak before the s2 (2 yrs ago) and it was a really nice landscape. Plus full 1080 screen with a great battery, you can't go wrong! Well, unless you like your phone in your pocket all the time and prefer a smaller device. Personally ...I'm big 6'2 big hands . I can handle it. I just hope there will be a lot of devs that take that route. Dev support is important to me , I'm a flashaholic! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barondebxl (Jun 4, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> OK . I'm still using a s2......  lol. I'm holding out as long as possible. Looks like at this point I'm waiting on the note 3 to drop. Seems like a bigger (maybe a bit better) s4. I'm impressed with the s4 but I was looking at getting the note 2 and at this point why not wait. I don't own a tablet and I had a dell streak before the s2 (2 yrs ago) and it was a really nice landscape. Plus full 1080 screen with a great battery, you can't go wrong! Well, unless you like your phone in your pocket all the time and prefer a smaller device. Personally ...I'm big 6'2 big hands . I can handle it. I just hope there will be a lot of devs that take that route. Dev support is important to me , I'm a flashaholic!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yep I would definitely recommend you wait for the note 3 at this point. The note 2 is incredible, the S4 is good but not great. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 4, 2013)

barondebxl said:


> Yep I would definitely recommend you wait for the note 3 at this point. The note 2 is incredible, the S4 is good but not great.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks for your opinion! It puts me at ease! I hope you are enjoying the HTC ONE! That's a sweet device as well! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barondebxl (Jun 4, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Thanks for your opinion! It puts me at ease! I hope you are enjoying the HTC ONE! That's a sweet device as well!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's an incredible device, a pleasure to use literally.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ramlivs (Jun 4, 2013)

*Micromax A116*

I have a Micromax A116 Canvas HD and loving it.  Price of the handset is about 250 USD and is definitely worth if you are looking for a Dual SIM phone.


----------



## GunsN (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going to bay HTC desire SV, what do you say about this smartphone?


----------



## calversbuyuk (Jun 4, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 or Galaxy Mega 6.3" Version?

Not to fussed about speed but prefer screen size! need to wait for both to come out to test and play with


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

Personally, I'm waiting on the Nexus 5 and Moto X. Excited with rumors on both. I currently own (tweaked to oblivion) Moto RAZR and have skipped the current gen of the top tier devices (Nexus 4 and HTC One, don't like Samsung for various reasons).


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 4, 2013)

CruxHumanus said:


> Personally, I'm waiting on the Nexus 5 and Moto X. Excited with rumors on both. I currently own (tweaked to oblivion) Moto RAZR and have skipped the current gen of the top tier devices (Nexus 4 and HTC One, don't like Samsung for various reasons).

Click to collapse



I take it you have not heard.....lg is no longer making any further nexus devices so if there is a nexus 5 its gonna be way dif than nexus 4

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## asffaf (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope it's going to be the nexus 4!

Swypniete z ZTE V970


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

infamous916 said:


> I take it you have not heard.....lg is no longer making any further nexus devices so if there is a nexus 5 its gonna be way dif than nexus 4

Click to collapse



I never mentioned I cared for who it'll be Google will partner up with to produce the device. What I do know for sure is that it's going to be a flagship device with a competitive price tag - and that's fine by me.


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ehh I'm not so sure its gonna be that great...I love my nexus 4 especially with my drop and charge feature, the next one might be good software wise but hardware wise I'm unsure, I think the big ticket item is the galaxy s4 mega octa-core 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 4, 2013)

calversbuyuk said:


> Galaxy Note 3 or Galaxy Mega 6.3" Version?
> 
> Not to fussed about speed but prefer screen size! need to wait for both to come out to test and play with

Click to collapse



Personally I'm good with the note 2 size. And looks like they may be increasing the size up to 6 inches..... May look a little strange to talk on  your ear. Lol. 6.3 is just a bit bigger pretty much the same size........

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




infamous916 said:


> Ehh I'm not so sure its gonna be that great...I love my nexus 4 especially with my drop and charge feature, the next one might be good software wise but hardware wise I'm unsure, I think the big ticket item is the galaxy s4 mega octa-core
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500

Click to collapse



More devs prefer the snapdragon over the octa.      Just saying. I'm a custom rom guy!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calversbuyuk (Jun 4, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Personally I'm good with the note 2 size. And looks like they may be increasing the size up to 6 inches..... May look a little strange to talk on  your ear. Lol. 6.3 is just a bit bigger pretty much the same size........
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



haha well i did look at the Asus fonepad the other day a 7" phone/tablet did like it but no rear camera and also I thought the bexel was really big which obviously made the phone bigger or I would have had that! only £180 so good price as well! (this is going to be my main phone so would always have it, I have a 10" tablet for games etc  )

But yeh not a lot of difference in size I suppose but bigger the better


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 4, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Personally I'm good with the note 2 size. And looks like they may be increasing the size up to 6 inches..... May look a little strange to talk on  your ear. Lol. 6.3 is just a bit bigger pretty much the same size........
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well seeing as the octa is a Qualcomm just as the s3 and s4 I don't really see there being a problem I'm not a fan of the snapdragon always seems to slow for my taste I love customized phones but I have (as you can see in my signature) plenty of phones to test these things....snapdragon might have more visual stuff but performance wise IMO Qualcomm is better try running a game like order and chaos on something like the infuse with a snap drag and then play it on a Qualcomm quad or octa core....there's a world of difference 

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## calversbuyuk (Jun 4, 2013)

infamous916 said:


> Well seeing as the octa is a Qualcomm just as the s3 and s4 I don't really see there being a problem I'm not a fan of the snapdragon always seems to slow for my taste I love customized phones but I have (as you can see in my signature) plenty of phones to test these things....snapdragon might have more visual stuff but performance wise IMO Qualcomm is better try running a game like order and chaos on something like the infuse with a snap drag and then play it on a Qualcomm quad or octa core....there's a world of difference
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500

Click to collapse



I am guessing these are the 2 different processor in either the mega and the note 3?


----------



## CruxHumanus (Jun 4, 2013)

infamous916 said:


> Ehh I'm not so sure its gonna be that great...I love my nexus 4 especially with my drop and charge feature, the next one might be good software wise but hardware wise I'm unsure, I think the big ticket item is the galaxy s4 mega octa-core

Click to collapse



Actually, hardware is mostly what I care about - software-wise, I'll just flash something on it, so that really doesn't matter. And if the next Nexus isn't going to have the hardware I'm hoping for, there will be other choices by that time.


----------



## cenda-cz (Jun 4, 2013)

I realy like the idea of asus fonepad, especially new fonepad note. I know that it's a huge device, but I would like to have a tablet and a phone in one box. And you can always use a bluetooth headset for calls.

What are you thinking about those devices? Do you think there will be some CM support for them.


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thursday I'm looking to pick up a note 2, mainly because of its features and size, without dishing out for an s4, since I'm paying out of pocket, my concern is I love the best of the best, and I'm not sure if the s3, having 41 more ppi than the note 2, will be noticeable to me. Anyone have any thoughts? Both are T-Mobile versions and the note 2 I'm getting for $400 and I can get an s3 for $300.

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nickdroid86 said:


> Thursday I'm looking to pick up a note 2, mainly because of its features and size, without dishing out for an s4, since I'm paying out of pocket, my concern is I love the best of the best, and I'm not sure if the s3, having 41 more ppi than the note 2, will be noticeable to me. Anyone have any thoughts? Both are T-Mobile versions and the note 2 I'm getting for $400 and I can get an s3 for $300.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm buying out right as well. Holding till the note 3 drops. I believe its worth the wait. Maybe 2 more months. I would get a note 2 but its far to close till the note 3. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree with the last part, but I'm not paying $800 for a phone lol. So I'm confused what I should do. Not quite sure what kind of difference I will notice in screen resolution etc.

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mjalil (Jun 5, 2013)

my next phone is xperia z, and it great device


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 5, 2013)

What do you guys think of the HTC Desire X? I'm thinking of getting this phone, I was leaning towards the Samung Galaxy S Advance but after reading a couple of reviews about people having trouble with them, I was advised by a colleague that HTC are known for reliability.

Anything I should know about the HTC Desire X that could change my mind about buying it?

The only factor I see between the S Advance and Desire X is that *S Advance* can be upgraded to *Android v4.1.2 (Jelly Bean)* and the *Desire X* to *Android v4.0 (Ice Cream Sandwich)*. We already know most would say take S Advance because of Jelly Bean, but is v4.0 ICS really that bad?

Cheers.


----------



## persano (Jun 5, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> What do you guys think of the HTC Desire X? I'm thinking of getting this phone, I was leaning towards the Samung Galaxy S Advance but after reading a couple of reviews about people having trouble with them, I was advised by a colleague that HTC are known for reliability.
> 
> Anything I should know about the HTC Desire X that could change my mind about buying it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if you can take a razr d3

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## son9o (Jun 5, 2013)

galaxy s3


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 5, 2013)

persano said:


> if you can take a razr d3
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Between the HTC Desire X or Galaxy S Advance though, which would you say is a better handset and more reliable?


----------



## persano (Jun 5, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Between the HTC Desire X or Galaxy S Advance though, which would you say is a better handset and more reliable?

Click to collapse



s advance. is the best, i m buying razr d3 because is faster, have better cameras, more battery and gorilla glass. my friend hace a s advance, very smooth device

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## jotavip (Jun 5, 2013)

Galaxy S4 is the best smartphone


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Nickdroid86 said:


> I agree with the last part, but I'm not paying $800 for a phone lol. So I'm confused what I should do. Not quite sure what kind of difference I will notice in screen resolution etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well. Pretty much the same differences between the s3 and the s4 ...... True 1080 . better processer. More features like smart scroll and wave gestures. On thing I don't like is they are saying there may be a increase in size... I think the note 2 is big enough. But at this point I'm waiting it out . plus if you wait the price will drop on the note 2 once the 3 releases. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michelemascia7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I will buy a nexus 4  

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda premium


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jun 5, 2013)

I meant between the note 2 and s3, they're both 720, but the s3 has more pixels.

Sent from my LG-P769 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 5, 2013)

michelemascia7 said:


> I will buy a nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my LG-P700 using xda premium

Click to collapse



They have the white edition on the play store now. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CID94 (Jun 5, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> They have the white edition on the play store now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Are you sure?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 5, 2013)

CID94 said:


> Are you sure?

Click to collapse



Yeah . did you look. I saw it the other night. The front is still black . but the back is white . they are also throwing in a free white bumper case. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michelemascia7 (Jun 5, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> They have the white edition on the play store now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, in my country the play store to buy the smartphone is not active yet :/


----------



## persano (Jun 5, 2013)

michelemascia7 said:


> Unfortunately, in my country the play store to buy the smartphone is not active yet :/

Click to collapse



in mine too. Why google, argentinians will love them


----------



## rapidrayo (Jun 6, 2013)

*To One X to Note 2*

I think am gonna buy Note 2 but am inlovee with my One X


----------



## scooby092477 (Jun 6, 2013)

*HTC One*

I bought it, love it... Swicthed from S3


----------



## debasish497 (Jun 6, 2013)

My next phone would be Motorola X series


----------



## n1kolaa (Jun 6, 2013)

my is xperia m for shure ,or one mini


----------



## kotsios8 (Jun 6, 2013)

GALAXY note 3 definitely... the rumored specificatios are the best so lets se..


----------



## famaTV (Jun 6, 2013)

S4 for sure

Sent from my GT-p6800 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bozosniper (Jun 6, 2013)

The Galaxy s4 i9500, note 3 or the next Nexus

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus i9250 with Tapatalk 2


----------



## BryanChia (Jun 6, 2013)

lots of ppl say N3 is better than s4, i would like to see how good is it, but then s4's lockscreen looks really good


----------



## AlexOB1 (Jun 6, 2013)

My new phone is an HTC Desire running 4.2.2.


----------



## QuasarFX (Jun 6, 2013)

Galaxay S4


----------



## infamous916 (Jun 6, 2013)

My next phone is gonna be the sgs6

Sent from my SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csmiler (Jun 6, 2013)

Possibly the Note 3, or the next HTC if it's awesome 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kakarotdroid (Jun 6, 2013)

I prefer going for mixromax canvas hd

Well within budget and eye-popping hardware for the price

Os may not be that great
But that's why the DEVS are here 
Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zelendel (Jun 6, 2013)

kakarotdroid said:


> I prefer going for mixromax canvas hd
> 
> Well within budget and eye-popping hardware for the price
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I would avoid this company as they refuse to release the kernel source code for the device so the Devs really cant work on the device and all the roms are stuck to being released without a kernel included.


----------



## nvitone23 (Jun 6, 2013)

Motorola "Nova"


----------



## kubaCFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Galaxy nexus ofcourse.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 7, 2013)

I thought I had my hands on a cheap note 2 but looks like the deal is falling through..... So the wait continues for the note 3....... My buddy got the htc one. Looks really nice. He said it pulls 2 days off one charge easy.... He rooted about 10 mins out of the box. Lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bor3d2damax (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't decide >.< I'm trying to look for a used phone under 200. Can't even sell my t989 for 150 to make up for the money  Wanted to buy the Blu Studio II 5.3 but it's unrootable =/ what you guys think?


----------



## daniel98 (Jun 7, 2013)

Am planning to buy Nexus 4. What is the available space for the user out of those 16gb?

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zelendel (Jun 7, 2013)

daniel98 said:


> Am planning to buy Nexus 4. What is the available space for the user out of those 16gb?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



About 12gb

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## Ulisses5590 (Jun 7, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Probably Jiayu g4.


----------



## Mondler (Jun 7, 2013)

After the SG3 LTE probably the SG5 or maybe six depending on the hardware improvements as i regard SG4 is not that much better than the SG3 LTE


----------



## elek12 (Jun 7, 2013)

*HTC*

Currently I have an S2 but I am probably gonna buy an HTC ONE


----------



## LejEndME (Jun 7, 2013)

Asus padfone


----------



## PelegK (Jun 7, 2013)

The next nexus phone.


----------



## GiannisTP (Jun 7, 2013)

*Vodafone Smart III*

Vodafone smart III.
It is simply the cheapest android phone, and... you know.... I'm a cheap moda facka....
It looks nice too...


----------



## mommamurph (Jun 7, 2013)

galaxy s3!


----------



## ssicilian (Jun 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note III:good:


----------



## phoneguru9 (Jun 8, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



I think am gonna go oldskul........maybe buy one of those Symbian Motorolla phones


----------



## Flik210 (Jun 8, 2013)

Xperia Tipo


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 8, 2013)

Whichever Nexus is the latest in April 2016.

Sent from my LG-P760 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## matrixzone (Jun 8, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 920

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ThePmge (Jun 8, 2013)

galaxy s4


----------



## iNfeKTziA (Jun 8, 2013)

I want Note 3 or will wait for Galaxy S5


----------



## Daniel DS (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably the S4 Active / Note 3


----------



## jsidhu (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm digging the camera features of the Nokia, but my next phone will be the next Nexus.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AREMA (Jun 9, 2013)

I would like to buy Oppo Find and upgrade my Lumia 820 into Lumia 928 


~~~
Sent from my HTC Desire VC using xda app-developers app


----------



## LexGr (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm waiting for the new Nexus 7

Verstuurd van mijn Nexus 7 met Tapatalk


----------



## nunn245 (Jun 9, 2013)

mines probably gonna be the note 3. I have the HTC Droid DNA currently.


----------



## crittercamp (Jun 9, 2013)

lumia 920!


----------



## HashtagNoFilter (Jun 10, 2013)

I absolutely love my Galaxy S4. I'm coming from a Droid RAZR, which was a reliable phone as well ^.^


----------



## HB_Mosh (Jun 10, 2013)

Waiting for the new nexus. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 10, 2013)

Note 3

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## HarshMUFC (Jun 10, 2013)

HTC ONE (waiting for the 64 gigs variant)


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm thinking of getting either the *HTC Desire X* or *HTC One S* and I can't pick between the two. The main thing I want is reliability and for the phone to last me at least 2-3 years without changing anything battery/parts ect..

My main concern after reading up a bit is with the HTC One S, people are reportedly having problems with battery drainage after Jelly Bean update? How do both handsets batteries perform against each other? Is there a chance I'd need to change the battery in the HTC One S?

Everyone's views welcome, hopefully you can help answer my questions. Cheers.


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 10, 2013)

Just got a Nexus 4 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Winson_Wong (Jun 10, 2013)

*Must be NEXUS*

I would choose NEXUS as the further development of each NEXUS phone is great. Also, I would consider Sony smart phone, as it has beautiful design, as well as thx for the free xperia team for their further development after sony give up, now i am using Sony Xperia Sola with FXP rom. Thank you. :good::good:


----------



## majimand (Jun 10, 2013)

Just samy i9500

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## haze303 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm currently own a S3 and it's still doing very good in terms of performance but I would really love a "design merge" between a Xperia and HTC One.
Hopefully in the next year when I will replace my S3 there will be something like that.


----------



## hayon10000 (Jun 10, 2013)

from all the phones in the world i want the best performance and the most smooth 
what should i take ?


----------



## drazgo (Jun 10, 2013)

I have an xperia p, great smartphone if you're satisfied with the stock firmware Sony gives, but a pain in the ass to root and install custom roms in comparison with others.


----------



## legendrocker (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm still on S3 but would love to give one of those Nexuses a try but it's gotta be a good one whatever their next release is...
Not sure if I want to go the Note way since S3 still fits in my pocket!


----------



## CSP III (Jun 11, 2013)

note2 tab yes/no?


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

galaxy s4 or nexus 4


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 11, 2013)

I want a nexus 4 or 5 if its coming but I have a feeling I won't like the on screen buttons

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## jschur1 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would buy the new Nexus 4. It is awesome with its features!


----------



## contactive_dave (Jun 11, 2013)

Not to start a firestorm or anything, but I've been having reliability issues with my Droid Razr Maxx. Actually been thinking of switching camps to team iPhone even, blasphemous as that is. Any recommendations I should think of before taking that final plunge? Thinking the Maxx HD may be a great potential option.


----------



## The Zel (Jun 11, 2013)

Nexus 4, Nexus 4!


----------



## rkuunalr (Jun 11, 2013)

*Note 3*

Note 3 would be my next phone.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 11, 2013)

CSP III said:


> note2 tab yes/no?

Click to collapse



Note 2 no...... Note 3 yes! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jr866gooner (Jun 11, 2013)

contactive_dave said:


> Not to start a firestorm or anything, but I've been having reliability issues with my Droid Razr Maxx. Actually been thinking of switching camps to team iPhone even, blasphemous as that is. Any recommendations I should think of before taking that final plunge? Thinking the Maxx HD may be a great potential option.

Click to collapse



Me too! Any advice would be welcome as it will be a big step! Had android for 4 years!

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## jmorones (Jun 11, 2013)

I hate captchas


----------



## Bulletpr00f431 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy 4*

My next phone would have to be a Samsung Galaxy 4!


----------



## kakarotdroid (Jun 12, 2013)

zelendel said:


> I would avoid this company as they refuse to release the kernel source code for the device so the Devs really cant work on the device and all the roms are stuck to being released without a kernel included.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info bro

I'm a junior member bcoz I got here late  

Sent from my lww wt19i using XDA app


----------



## gask7 (Jun 12, 2013)

google glass? yes!


----------



## jiem0 (Jun 12, 2013)

*S4*

I wnt to buy galaxy s 4


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jun 12, 2013)

I couldn't justify the money for an s4 when the s3 is too similar

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## badrob0t (Jun 12, 2013)

galaxy s3 to replace my galaccy ace, maybe s4


----------



## assassin0408 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nexus 4, xiomi m2 or maybe s2 ap set/2nd hand to replace my s advance.... 

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## persano (Jun 12, 2013)

want a cheap phone and you live in latin america? Razr D3 is your answer. you want one of the best cheapest phones and you live in latin america? Razr D1 is the best for you


----------



## torkelab (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone whoknows a small but powerful Android phone?

Screen size below 4.,


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 12, 2013)

torkelab said:


> Anyone whoknows a small but powerful Android phone?
> 
> Screen size below 4.,

Click to collapse



Prizerange?

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 13, 2013)

torkelab said:


> Anyone whoknows a small but powerful Android phone?
> 
> Screen size below 4.,

Click to collapse



S3 mini has 4" display. Not as much support as the s3. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## assassin0408 (Jun 13, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> S3 mini has 4" display. Not as much support as the s3.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Say no to s3 mini because it lack of support for aosp rom..

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## bleached (Jun 13, 2013)

Hmmm I really like Samsung galaxy S4, but probably my next phone would be nexus 4 (or 5 if released by then). I find it a blessing to be free of OEMs


----------



## persano (Jun 13, 2013)

assassin0408 said:


> Say no to s3 mini because it lack of support for aosp rom..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070

Click to collapse



razr d3? htc desire x?


----------



## FioFio95 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Xperia T*

Hello!

I got a Sony Xperia T! This is the phone that is seen in the last James Bond movie!
I expected a better phone ... Maybe it's because I have not changed the ROM ... ^^


----------



## Anthony V (Jun 13, 2013)

Bought the S 2 plus GT-I9105P and I like it very much


----------



## student9090 (Jun 13, 2013)

HTC One!


----------



## Karatevater (Jun 13, 2013)

Galaxy S4!


----------



## querfelda (Jun 13, 2013)

htc one and only


----------



## teozbernie (Jun 13, 2013)

*what im getting*

im fixing up a htc hd2 got it given i know its not the best or most power full but for free you can not complain lol

i here there alot of roms and stuff for it


----------



## awyeahh1 (Jun 14, 2013)

My next phone will be the sgs19 with insta charge new bettery technology, holographic projector, anti gravity and integrated laser gun. Until that i will stick to my good old sensation.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elvisamy (Jun 14, 2013)

I9500 Original Size S4


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm dropping big money on the note 3 ......I'm on straight talk so will be buying outright. I'm trying to keep myself sane until the release! Lol! Also soon Samsung will be offering $100.00 rebate on the note 2 to push sells....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

HTC O1e


----------



## m0tyrider (Jun 14, 2013)

Hey all.,

Been currently checking out some of the Chinese phones on the market, needless to say I am pretty convinced they are great value for money.

Does anybody know of any popular Chinese phones that have a bit of a custom rom community?
Otherwise any know that are decent/reputable?

My budget is about $200, pref less but thats the max I will spend.
Currently using a HTC Desire HD.
Wanting something with a bigger screen, 5" or above. But would still want it to fit in my pocket...


----------



## shinms (Jun 14, 2013)

N4!

Sent from my LG-E975 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yusharap (Jun 14, 2013)

*Xperia Jlo*

Sony Xperia J, stil new for me but I can learn so fast. but teach me be careful


----------



## persano (Jun 14, 2013)

m0tyrider said:


> Hey all.,
> 
> Been currently checking out some of the Chinese phones on the market, needless to say I am pretty convinced they are great value for money.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://www.minideal.net/jiayu-g3s-silver-mtk6589-quad-core-android-4-2-smart-phone.html

the jiayu g3 with quad core processor is exellent. is cheap and free shipping


----------



## dirty_panda (Jun 15, 2013)

*Droid DNA*

Got my Droid DNA last January, and I'm loving it, s-offing tonight actually:victory:


----------



## valkvak (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am the owner of a miracle phone


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 15, 2013)

valkvak said:


> Hello everyone. I am the owner of a miracle phone

Click to collapse



Which is.... Sorry for asking, i dropped my glass sphere... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red


----------



## Schmouddle (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

as dualsim user, currently the best bang for buck is IMHO ZTE V970 (110USD at etotalk+shipping) which I am currently, however the phone will be sold to one of my envious friends and I am going for ZTE V987 (bigger, better screen & quad & better battery)

The only drawback of V970 is mediocre battery life, when heavily used I had problems to last for whole day. The aftermarket 1800mAh solved the issue.


----------



## Alyyy (Jun 15, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Why don't you pick a GS4? a nice one


----------



## dr.m0x (Jun 15, 2013)

bleached said:


> Hmmm I really like Samsung galaxy S4, but probably my next phone would be nexus 4 (or 5 if released by then). I find it a blessing to be free of OEMs

Click to collapse



If you like the s4 then why not consider the upcoming s4 Google edition. You get the best of both worlds - the hardware of the s4 and software support direct from Google.

Sent from the mighty Note II


----------



## dr.wtf (Jun 15, 2013)

dr.m0x said:


> If you like the s4 then why not consider the upcoming s4 Google edition. You get the best of both worlds - the hardware of the s4 and software support direct from Google.
> 
> Sent from the mighty Note II

Click to collapse



will it be possible to flash the os coming with the google edition on an ordinary s4? i found a really good offer for the i9505 and i cant decide if i should buy it (about 360 euro altogether...)


----------



## dr.m0x (Jun 15, 2013)

dr.wtf said:


> will it be possible to flash the os coming with the google edition on an ordinary s4? i found a really good offer for the i9505 and i cant decide if i should buy it (about 360 euro altogether...)

Click to collapse



That much is unsure at this stage, what is almost certain is that it will be possible to make custom roms like Cyanogenmod completely stable on the TouchWiz based s4.

Sent from the mighty Note II


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 15, 2013)

dr.m0x said:


> That much is unsure at this stage, what is almost certain is that it will be possible to make custom roms like Cyanogenmod completely stable on the TouchWiz based s4.
> 
> Sent from the mighty Note II

Click to collapse



Yeah.  Screw scgoogle!!! I have a chromebook (Google based) and have flashed Ubuntu xfce and so much better. I've always loved custom Roms on my phones. A lot more tweaks and features than stock! Anyway, come on note 3!!!!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheStrokerace (Jun 15, 2013)

dr.wtf said:


> will it be possible to flash the os coming with the google edition on an ordinary s4? i found a really good offer for the i9505 and i cant decide if i should buy it (about 360 euro altogether...)

Click to collapse



To answer your question, YES you can. You can flash what ever you want on it. Hell you can even flash Old software on it. The problem will be is your Provider may not recognize your device. For an example, its like installing windows XP on your new windows 8 PC. it will work, just something won't work. What the developers are failing to inform people here is, Android is just an operating system build for the Arm platform. Along with the Operating system, there is software for the phone to operate. So if your Provider has teh Google edition of the S4, then yes you can do it.


----------



## NyceHS (Jun 15, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I have the Galaxy S3 now and it is an AMAZING phone. Mine is thru At&t but my girlfriends is thru T-Mobile and asside from her service not being as good as mine the phones are identical. Some differences in bloatware as expected but the phone RULES! I'm going to get the Galaxy S4 next week, Ill let you know on that model as well.


----------



## digitalmorphinex (Jun 15, 2013)

*drools* mmm I wish I had a S4

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ekms (Jun 16, 2013)

Never broke a phone's contract but the Note 3 if the leaked photos are correct are definitely tempting me, I really love big phones and I can't even imagine having to look at another iphone screen again. It hurts me eyes whenever I use my aunt's iPhone.


----------



## kusuku (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm waiting for a Jiayu G5. It's like and iPhone but bigger and with Android that I think it's better than iOS because it's flexible and less restricted.


----------



## Crytech (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine is the super Xperia L


----------



## DarkDr0id (Jun 16, 2013)

Should I buy the Lg Nexus 4 or the HTC One X..
I mostly use phones for browsing and games..


----------



## diobong (Jun 16, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 lol hope I could afford that 

---------- Post added at 01:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:37 PM ----------




DarkDr0id said:


> Should I buy the Lg Nexus 4 or the HTC One X..
> I mostly use phones for browsing and games..

Click to collapse



I don't suggest HTC One X. nexus is better all the way :good:


----------



## Deleted member 5296024 (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't know whether I should buy a LG Optimus G or PS4.


----------



## ROFLkopter (Jun 16, 2013)

I recently got a Nexus 4 and will be sticking with it for a while. Wanted one for ages and I love it!

<0)OOO> A wild Weedle appears!
Sent from a Paranoid Nexus 4 with XDA Premium


----------



## DonIncubo (Jun 16, 2013)

SGS3 FTW!


----------



## abdul007 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi...i am going to buy brsnd new xperia z i think this is the best android phone from sony company..


----------



## quallenbomber (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'll wait for the Glaxy S5 and the new Htc, so the new HTC one. 
If one of both is so amazing like i think it will be my next smartphone.
My device now is the S2 and the S4 or the HTC one aren't so much better that I need to buy one of these two.


----------



## fsl7th (Jun 16, 2013)

Xperia Z maybe, or Galaxy S4, both is perfect i think, but have no money to make it mine 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 16, 2013)

quallenbomber said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll wait for the Glaxy S5 and the new Htc, so the new HTC one.
> If one of both is so amazing like i think it will be my next smartphone.
> My device now is the S2 and the S4 or the HTC one aren't so much better that I need to buy one of these two.

Click to collapse



I'm on the s2 and about to die to upgrade.... Note 3 for me . soooo ready!!!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Jun 17, 2013)

quallenbomber said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'll wait for the Glaxy S5 and the new Htc, so the new HTC one.
> If one of both is so amazing like i think it will be my next smartphone.
> My device now is the S2 and the S4 or the HTC one aren't so much better that I need to buy one of these two.

Click to collapse



Why not wait for the s7 then?!?!?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## raymondrbowman (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm too much in love with my RAZR Maxx HD.... But would like to see this phone with a forward speaker.

Sent from my Razr HD using xda premium


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thinking about buying this s4 with a damaged screen and back housing for $200, buying the replacement parts and repairing the device myself.

Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note 2


----------



## rasmanian_devil (Jun 17, 2013)

*What network are you on?*



Att.Fan1982 said:


> Thinking about buying this s4 with a damaged screen and back housing for $200, buying the replacement parts and repairing the device myself.
> 
> Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note 2

Click to collapse



If you're on AT&T or T-mobile, why not just get a nexus 4. I think that and the One are the best phones out there right now (with the s4 as a close third). Besides you can get a brand new nexus 4 for only 99 dollars more (obviously without a contract)!


----------



## IamPro (Jun 17, 2013)

TheFragen said:


> I don't know whether I should buy a LG Optimus G or PS4.

Click to collapse



lolol 

I am kind of in the same position except I am on Verizon with unlimited data and its S4 or HTC One vs PS4 and cheap phone (GNexus?). 

Leaning towards S4 due to microSD, already have Smart Dock, pull-able battery, remote control function, features like Airview, TW > Sense 5 (both meh but less meh). Prob main reason for PS4 is MGS5 which isn't coming out for a while so prob no hurry anyways. 

Just worried if I get the S4 now, the developer edition will be better and I'll miss out on something, that or the Note 3 will be sick (loved my Note 2 but want to future proof my current phone and got good value before it drops more in value); also 5.5 was a little too big for my hands, kind of funny to say but the GNexus in hand was rly good lol


----------



## gamm (Jun 17, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S4!


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm tired of the small 4.0in screen now, I don't mind adapting to something new, I just want a phone I'd be satisfied with for the next 18 months or so. I will be *browsing* a lot, listening to *music*, need *good keyboard* for typing will be *emailing* quite a bit. 

I've read about the HTC One X it was my initial choice, but someone has pointed out the Sony Xperia T to me and it's got similar specs to the One X. I don't know what to go for, very mixed reviews.

They are both on Jelly Bean now, I've no clue which handset has better improvements with that update or anything.

*Sony Xperia T*: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_t-4899.php
*HTC One X*: http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_x-4320.php

Just to add, I've seen many YouTube videos not knowing if they were on Jelly Bean or not at the time but in comparison to other handsets the browsing looked bad. It took a lot of time to render the page and some glitches, this has put me off a bit.

I've referred to this site below for Browser Benchmarks, the HTC One X scored 1428 and the Sony Xperia T scored 1558.

http://browser.primatelabs.com/android-benchmarks

According to those numbers, Sony Xperia T looks a very good phone and I can get it cheaper than the HTC One X.

UPDATE: In terms of the screen quality and stuff I've found this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i1jVJ70dVmU&hd=1 a lot of the comments there seem to like the Xperia T's screen the most. All going in favour of the Xperia T at the moment.

I don't care for custom ROMs ect.. when I have received the phone, I will just be updating it to Jelly Bean and begin to use.


----------



## quallenbomber (Jun 17, 2013)

Nickdroid86 said:


> Why not wait for the s7 then?!?!?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't say that it is for sure the S5 or the new HTC. But I think both Smartphones will be much better than the S4 and the HTC One.
Sure you can wait till the S7 or the S10 but I think if the S5 will get an amazing  battery, a camera with the amazing features of the S4 and the feeling from the HTC One (Just a few things I hope) it will be amazing.


----------



## copitlory (Jun 17, 2013)

*Best Phone IMHO*

Get the Optimus G.  It is a power horse with lots of devs working on ROMs.

---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------

And for anyone looking for a great cheap powerful tablet with lots of dev support, go for the Google Nexus 7.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 17, 2013)

LG Nexus 4 or Sony Xperia T?


----------



## Nigeldg (Jun 17, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> LG Nexus 4 or Sony Xperia T?

Click to collapse



It depends on what you need. The N4 will always get the latest updates, is incredibly cheap, has a great chipset, has more RAM, has the bigger screen and the better development comminity. The Xperia T has a superior camera, an SD slot and a screen with a marginally higher PPI. Personally for me it's a no-brainer since I don't care about the camera and don't need more than 16GB of storage but if those two things matter a lot (and I mean a lot) to you then go for the Xperia T. Otherwise, buy the cheaper and in most ways superior Nexus 4.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 17, 2013)

Nigeldg said:


> It depends on what you need. The N4 will always get the latest updates, is incredibly cheap, has a great chipset, has more RAM, has the bigger screen and the better development comminity. The Xperia T has a superior camera, an SD slot and a screen with a marginally higher PPI. Personally for me it's a no-brainer since I don't care about the camera and don't need more than 16GB of storage but if those two things matter a lot (and I mean a lot) to you then go for the Xperia T. Otherwise, buy the cheaper and in most ways superior Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Well, strangely I can get the Xperia T for much cheaper than the LG Nexus 4. But, I have looked at specs and numbers and the LG Nexus 4 seems to come out on top.

Do you have any experience of the LG Nexus 4, I don't mind adapting to something new, I just want a phone I'd be satisfied with for the next 18 months or so. I will be *browsing* a lot, listening to *music*, need *good keyboard* for typing will be *emailing* quite a bit.

In terms of official Android updates, I'm very interested in that. I don't care for custom ROMs ect.. Which phone Xperia T or LG Nexus 4 has better browsing ability? As mentioned above, this is important.


----------



## Nigeldg (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a N4 so I'm going to be slightly biased but so far it's been a great experience. It's by far the fastest Android phone I've used and is a LOT smoother than the S3 or One X which are the other two major flagships of the same generation. The stock browser (chrome) isn't great but download Dolphin or another third party alternative and it's brilliant. I have no issues with listening to music and the keyboard with gesture typing is very good IMO but from what I've heard the third party alternatives (swype and swiftkey being the two biggest ones) are superior. For all of the things you mentioned (except perhaps the music) the Nexus will be superior to the Xperia T. It's much more future-proof as well since it has 2GB of RAM (vs. 1GB), a S4 Pro (vs. dual core S4), an Adreno 320 (one of the best GPUs available vs. the Adreno 225 of the XT) and most important of all will receive updates straight for Google. This phone will definitely last you 18 months.

One thing I have to ask though is how _much_ cheaper than the Nexus is the Xperia? If there's a significant price difference then go for the Xperia, it's not a bad phone by any means and it will be pretty good in all of the areas you mentioned. If the price difference is minor then be safe and stick to the N4.


----------



## jubin85 (Jun 17, 2013)

HTC One


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 17, 2013)

Nigeldg said:


> I have a N4 so I'm going to be slightly biased but so far it's been a great experience. It's by far the fastest Android phone I've used and is a LOT smoother than the S3 or One X which are the other two major flagships of the same generation. The stock browser (chrome) isn't great but download Dolphin or another third party alternative and it's brilliant. I have no issues with listening to music and the keyboard with gesture typing is very good IMO but from what I've heard the third party alternatives (swype and swiftkey being the two biggest ones) are superior. For all of the things you mentioned (except perhaps the music) the Nexus will be superior to the Xperia T. It's much more future-proof as well since it has 2GB of RAM (vs. 1GB), a S4 Pro (vs. dual core S4), an Adreno 320 (one of the best GPUs available vs. the Adreno 225 of the XT) and most important of all will receive updates straight for Google. This phone will definitely last you 18 months.
> 
> One thing I have to ask though is how _much_ cheaper than the Nexus is the Xperia? If there's a significant price difference then go for the Xperia, it's not a bad phone by any means and it will be pretty good in all of the areas you mentioned. If the price difference is minor then be safe and stick to the N4.

Click to collapse



It's not that much of a difference, I'd say about $20? But, it sounds like I'm gonna love the Nexus 4, can't wait to get it lol. Thanks for all the info, you've been of great help


----------



## HectorGlez (Jun 17, 2013)

in brief change my galaxy note for htc one

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## viralhysteria (Jun 17, 2013)

Most likely going to get the Nexus 4, still one of the best phones out imo, and you gotta love the vanilla.


----------



## dio5000 (Jun 17, 2013)

I think I like HTC Butterfly~~


----------



## atchleya19 (Jun 18, 2013)

HTC one bro

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Leeuwarder (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought a Galaxy S4 few days ago, great phone


----------



## monro86 (Jun 18, 2013)

Xperia Z next


----------



## kriegschluesser (Jun 18, 2013)

*sipp*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



s3 is the best. galaxy note ubeatable.


----------



## securespark (Jun 18, 2013)

ecstasy.gr said:


> maybe Huawei Ascend G300 is a cheap and good phone

Click to collapse



Yeah. Reviewers rate it OK. Sure, it has some drawbacks, but for the £100 price tag (€117 or $157) it is a good performer and solidly built.


----------



## sspencer10 (Jun 18, 2013)

S4

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powersimon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm waiting for Note III, just need something bigger than my SGS II


----------



## ljubimci (Jun 18, 2013)

:good:


----------



## prabhjan (Jun 18, 2013)

ljubimci said:


> :good:

Click to collapse



S4 and a Nexus 10


----------



## trimalchioinwestegg (Jun 18, 2013)

I bought a Nexus 10 over the weekend and I'm wondering if I should return it because it's becoming outdated already. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice tablet and I'm enjoying it, but is the new Galaxy 10 plus going to trump it? If something better is coming along in a month I think I'd rather wait. I definitely want something with a higher PPI screen. Any insight would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd wait fir a while

Hit THANKS if I helped you!
Galaxy S3 (Daily Driver, stock)
Desire HD (Old Faithful custom ICS)
Galaxy Note 10.1 (Big Bad Wolf)


----------



## zalukajonet (Jun 18, 2013)

i upgrade samsung galaxy mini 2 to galaxy s2 and im happy user old high-end. i buy it from my friend for a 150$ and he using i9100 about 1mth. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## Mike_Wasawsky (Jun 18, 2013)

I have xperia neo v with a costom rom. But I would like to have an HTC ONE. 

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 19, 2013)

I have nexus 4 and very happy with it. I really hope the nexus 5 isnt a phablet.


----------



## mrd7rs (Jun 19, 2013)

Sony Xperia *SP*, arriving tomorrow. replacing my aging X10 on the t-mobile network.


----------



## jathusanT (Jun 19, 2013)

*Stock Android!*

Today, the Nexus 4 gives any user the best android experience, in my opinion. Its not loaded with unnecessary features, and is simply beautiful. Good hardware and software updates directly from Google = Win.


----------



## Mister_Simon (Jun 19, 2013)

I would personally wait for the HTC One Developers Edition or the Xperia Z Dev Edition


----------



## jeanclaudeg (Jun 19, 2013)

Mister_Simon said:


> I would personally wait for the HTC One Developers Edition or the Xperia Z Dev Edition

Click to collapse


----------



## ChArt92 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think Galaxy S4 is so good device now.


----------



## uszu (Jun 19, 2013)

*e-ink?*

I would like to buy an Android device with a decent e-ink screen. I need something that would last long on a battery and I don't care too much for display quality.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 19, 2013)

If you are unsure, you can't go wrong with a nexus ⁴

----------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from my right hand, which surprisingly isn't busy right now...

Using Nexus4 stock and unrooted, Kii keyboarding it up


----------



## SevenBeard (Jun 19, 2013)

I have an HTC Sensation, next will be... HTC One.


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 19, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> If you are unsure, you can't go wrong with a nexus ⁴

Click to collapse



Yes, because the Nexus 4 does not have battery issues(Sarcasm)




uszu said:


> I would like to buy an Android device with a decent e-ink screen. I need something that would last long on a battery and I don't care too much for display quality.

Click to collapse



Any phone with over 3000 mAh should be fine, I suggest you the motorola maxx HD or the non-hd varriant.  It has a 3300 mAh battery.


----------



## iamaimee (Jun 19, 2013)

I would like to get the HTC One next. BEST REVIEWS BY FAR! :victory:


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 19, 2013)

iamaimee said:


> I would like to get the HTC One next. BEST REVIEWS BY FAR! :victory:

Click to collapse



Reviews dont mean anything in the end. But I agree, the HTC one is a good phone. Good display and stereo speakers. Sense is not bad aswell.


----------



## vapotrini (Jun 19, 2013)

If the specs for the Sony Xperia i1 turn out to be true, it will definitely be my next phone.


----------



## persano (Jun 19, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Reviews dont mean anything in the end. But I agree, the HTC one is a good phone. Good display and stereo speakers. Sense is not bad aswell.

Click to collapse



i like sense 5. sense 4 was a bit, how to explain, horrible? well, sense 5 is beautiful (android stock is better, but is a nice custom ui)


----------



## LouRock (Jun 20, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## Gregrin (Jun 20, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Any phone with over 3000 mAh should be fine,

Click to collapse



Samsung release lately 3000mAh battery for sgs3 and also you can find some Chinese but interesting external battery cases.


----------



## juliandsp (Jun 20, 2013)

Galaxy S4 looks fine!


----------



## Ghostis (Jun 20, 2013)

i have galaxt s3 and its great phone i switched from iphone 5 .
The only one problem i have on this phone is with heavy games .
They stuck and the animation not smoother like in iphone 5 and its feel like "playing on hardcore amazing grapich pc game without good grahpic card"


Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## uszu (Jun 20, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Any phone with over 3000 mAh should be fine, I suggest you the motorola maxx HD or the non-hd varriant.  It has a 3300 mAh battery.

Click to collapse



Nice tip. Thanks. I'll have a look at maxx.


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, what is the maximum battery life can we get on the nexus 4 after undervolting, installing a custom kernal and doing this stuff ?


----------



## djaart (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still on my trusty desire z, but looking to get the xperia sp. Anybody have any other suggestions? In the same price range of the xperia?


----------



## Lt.Win (Jun 20, 2013)

Having a nexus, it'll most probably be the nexus of 2016! That or a Samsung because they're convenient.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jschur1 (Jun 20, 2013)

S4 is also on my list


----------



## ccxxx (Jun 20, 2013)

I bought a fairphone (only in europe currently).

It's by far not completely fair trade yet, but in future versions they aim to make it more and more fair and I think they need all the money they can get for that.

So if for you not only the specifications are important but also social aspects of the manufacturing process, I can only recommend looking for similar projects that at least try.


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wondering if verizon will get another nexus-like device.  Until then s4 with carbon.  But would love a pure google phone.


----------



## n4zty (Jun 20, 2013)

I would really like a galaxy s4 and since google announced it will be updated directly from them that makes it all the better.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2013)

kgeier82 said:


> Wondering if verizon will get another nexus-like device.  Until then s4 with carbon.  But would love a pure google phone.

Click to collapse



Th main issue with this and the prime reason the Nexus 4 was GSM only is that alot of the phone stuff for CDMA is closed sourced. This was the reason the GN had to get its updates from the Carrier. So until then stop using the outdated CDMA tech you will be hard pressed to see a Nexus style device for CDMA carriers.



n4zty said:


> I would really like a galaxy s4 and since google announced it will be updated directly from them that makes it all the better.

Click to collapse




They only said it would get a Nexus-like experence. There is alot of people saying that they OEM will still control the updates but they will have a time limit to push the updates out once Google releases the update. This maybe part of the reason that all the extra Sensors like the IR sensors in the GE versions are disabled.


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Th main issue with this and the prime reason the Nexus 4 was GSM only is that alot of the phone stuff for CDMA is closed sourced. This was the reason the GN had to get its updates from the Carrier. So until then stop using the outdated CDMA tech you will be hard pressed to see a Nexus style device for CDMA carriers.
> .

Click to collapse




Agreed.  But I'm still wondering how the S4 on big red will go with google dev edition.  That seems to circumvent reasoning here, no?  It may not say "nexus,' but the only real difference i see is the home button, and the superior specs.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2013)

kgeier82 said:


> Agreed.  But I'm still wondering how the S4 on big red will go with google dev edition.  That seems to circumvent reasoning here, no?  It may not say "nexus,' but the only real difference i see is the home button, and the superior specs.

Click to collapse




No a Dev Edition's only real diff is that it has an unlocked bootloader. Being a Nexus Device means it has to conform to all of Googles standards as well as all AOSP standards. No CDMA device will ever be able to hold to all of the AOSP standards due to its closed sourced phone files. For the GE edition it will have most of the new Sensors disabled as all the files for them are also closed sourced. Same thing with the HTC GE edition. The IR sensor is disabled.

There are big diffs between the Dev edition and the Google Edition.


----------



## n4zty (Jun 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Th main issue with this and the prime reason the Nexus 4 was GSM only is that alot of the phone stuff for CDMA is closed sourced. This was the reason the GN had to get its updates from the Carrier. So until then stop using the outdated CDMA tech you will be hard pressed to see a Nexus style device for CDMA carriers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea thats what i meant sorry lol but either way i think we all agree samsung and google are doing great things and leaving their competition in the smoke. i wont start a android vs apple rant but ya know whats up


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> No a Dev Edition's only real diff is that it has an unlocked bootloader. Being a Nexus Device means it has to conform to all of Googles standards as well as all AOSP standards. No CDMA device will ever be able to hold to all of the AOSP standards due to its closed sourced phone files. For the GE edition it will have most of the new Sensors disabled as all the files for them are also closed sourced. Same thing with the HTC GE edition. The IR sensor is disabled.

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply!

But I am under the impression that the S4 GE will have stock android?  If thats the case then the only difference is NOT the unlocked bootloader.  It is a shame the new sensors specific to the S4 will probably be disabled on the GE, but who's to say a developer/ROM'er wont enabled them again?  I agree that a CDMA phone will never conform fully like a GSM phone will, but the S4GE is a start.  The Galaxy nexus in my drawer, while all the fiascos surrounding it, was a great device to buy.  Not like that kept stock Google android on it for long either.

Enjoying the convo, thanks!


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2013)

kgeier82 said:


> Wait a second.  I am under the impression that the S4 GE will have stock android?  If thats the case then the only difference is NOT the unlocked bootloader.  It is a shame the new sensors specific to the S4 will probably be disabled on the GE, but who's to say a developer/ROM'er wont enabled them again?  I agree that a CDMA phone will never conform fully like a GSM phone will, but the S4GE is a start.  The Galaxy nexus in my drawer, while all the fiascos surrounding it, was a great device to buy.  Not like that kept stock Google android on it for long either.
> 
> Enjoying the convo, thanks!

Click to collapse



This is where I think you are confusing the Developer edition and the Google edition. They are very different. Only ATT and T-mobile are getting the Google Edition. Verizon and Sprint will most likely get a developer edition


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2013)

n4zty said:


> yea thats what i meant sorry lol but either way i think we all agree samsung and google are doing great things and leaving their competition in the smoke. i wont start a android vs apple rant but ya know whats up

Click to collapse




To be honest I gave up on Samsung after my S3. They have moved away from being Developer friendly after the developers made them popular. Now unless it is a pure Nexus I wont be getting it myself. I may look at Oppo instead.


----------



## kgeier82 (Jun 20, 2013)

zelendel said:


> This is where I think you are confusing the Developer edition and the Google edition. They are very different. Only ATT and T-mobile are getting the Google Edition. Verizon and Sprint will most likely get a developer edition

Click to collapse



Youre right I was! Agh.  Either way, I doubt itll be long before a Verizon S4 Dev edition is running the GE ROM.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2013)

kgeier82 said:


> Youre right I was! Agh.  Either way, I doubt itll be long before a Verizon S4 Dev edition is running the GE ROM.

Click to collapse



Oh I am sure it will get it before too long. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## lezstarz (Jun 20, 2013)

*Samsung*

I've used Samsung devices all my life and I can't say that I've ever been bored. My first Samsung device was a D500 and it was a really good phone in it's time, then I moved onto the LG's which were also very good. Thereafter I owned an S2 where I got into rooting and development and now I own a Note (N7000) & an S3. If I had to choose my next phone it would definitely be a Samsung device most probably the S4. I am an Apple hater.


----------



## xSharpi (Jun 20, 2013)

*Uprading Soon!*

I'm a little new to the android market and recently I've been looking at the Nexus 4 as my next upgrade because of the awesome price of $299 Unlocked. But I've also been having my eye on the iPhone 4s. Which ones a better deal? I'm not looking to spend over $600 if that helps too! I'd like to know other phones as well thanks!


----------



## persano (Jun 21, 2013)

xSharpi said:


> I'm a little new to the android market and recently I've been looking at the Nexus 4 as my next upgrade because of the awesome price of $299 Unlocked. But I've also been having my eye on the iPhone 4s. Which ones a better deal? I'm not looking to spend over $600 if that helps too! I'd like to know other phones as well thanks!

Click to collapse



nexus 4

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## aafan88 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Galaxy Note 8*

does anyone own this device and advice if it is worth buying. Note 8.0


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 21, 2013)

xSharpi said:


> I'm a little new to the android market and recently I've been looking at the Nexus 4 as my next upgrade because of the awesome price of $299 Unlocked. But I've also been having my eye on the iPhone 4s. Which ones a better deal? I'm not looking to spend over $600 if that helps too! I'd like to know other phones as well thanks!

Click to collapse



You should read the thread a little...its about this topic... IPhone sucks balls......

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ppyyf (Jun 21, 2013)

I think Huawei P6 might be a good choice.


----------



## IamPro (Jun 21, 2013)

On Verizon, need phone.. have upgrade... do I wait or get S4?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 21, 2013)

xSharpi said:


> I'm a little new to the android market and recently I've been looking at the Nexus 4 as my next upgrade because of the awesome price of $299 Unlocked. But I've also been having my eye on the iPhone 4s. Which ones a better deal? I'm not looking to spend over $600 if that helps too! I'd like to know other phones as well thanks!

Click to collapse




While I would advise the Nexus 4 I would also advise the 16gb version for 350. Also look at the Oppo find 5. even the 32gb version is under your price and it has the next best thing to Nexus for AOSP support. Better then any other device at the moment.


----------



## ThisUserNameIsAlwaysTaken (Jun 21, 2013)

Samasung s4 and Ios 7


----------



## rebel377 (Jun 21, 2013)

IPod touch 5 generation

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluelover1986 (Jun 21, 2013)

*Huawei P6*

Huawei P6


----------



## jabrif (Jun 21, 2013)

Nexus 4...


----------



## asinghkakar (Jun 21, 2013)

will the xperia z ultra be worth the wait??...the specs look pretty amazing, i'm upgrading from my xperia arc!


----------



## shoey63 (Jun 21, 2013)

You'll love it:thumbup:

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## UnknownAX (Jun 21, 2013)

Suggest me a phone which meets these requirements:

Tv-Out (hdmi preferred)
Usb-OTG
good audio quality (from 3.5mm jack, Wolfson would be nice)
<150€ :laugh:

The only phone I found is the atrix 4G, do you think it's too old?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 21, 2013)

rebel377 said:


> IPod touch 5 generation
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's not a phone dude....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darbley (Jun 21, 2013)

*Pickle*

My Skyrocket finally pooped... The power button is malfunctioning to gets stuck and continues to reset my phone unless the screen is facing down...

So, I'm using my horrid iPhone 4 and I don't want an iPhone should I:

Get a Nexus 4
Get an GS4/HTCOne in early early August (upgrade)
Wait to see if there is a Nexus 5 coming


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 21, 2013)

Just ordered a white nexus 4 with the free bumper I'm really excited. Its gonna be my first quad core phone but I just hope I'll like on screen buttons.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## levitikus (Jun 21, 2013)

The next will be. ... something smarter


----------



## luisoman2000 (Jun 21, 2013)

Xperia Honami. Hopefully it will live up to the hype and offer a great camera with good picture quality(no s4 Zoom please, i dont want to make calls from a camera). and a proper camera button(take a hint sammy, we need physical button).


----------



## blsrbl (Jun 21, 2013)

Nexus 4 vs Galaxy Note II

Note II over nexus:
-Bigger Screen
-S pen
-Longer Battery life
-Much more capacity
-Features

Nexus over Note II:
-Fast updates straight from google which is an important one to me
-Design
-Faster (Stock Android which i love vs TouchWiz which i hate)
-Easier handling in pocket

Maybe i forget things?

BUT i can't decide which one to buy:crying: please what are your thoughts guys ?


----------



## verdegr (Jun 22, 2013)

definitely something with Ubuntu touch!


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 22, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Nexus 4 vs Galaxy Note II
> 
> Note II over nexus:
> -Bigger Screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Either one ....you can flash a custom ROM on both of them. Nexus cost less out the door but not flawless... My brother in law has had trouble since day one with the proximity sensors on his nexus 4.....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phoenix64 (Jun 22, 2013)

Maybe an S4 for a windows phone, not too sure!


----------



## samuel.status (Jun 22, 2013)

Sony xperia ZQ is wonderful !

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 22, 2013)

blsrbl said:


> Nexus 4 vs Galaxy Note II
> 
> Note II over nexus:
> -Bigger Screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Just ordered a white nexus 4 for 300$ that's a steal plus the design is so sexy in videos I can't imagine it in real life go with the nexus 4

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## trebills (Jun 22, 2013)

I am currently using Motorola maxx HD. It's great especially since bootloader is unlocked now. I also really like the fact that it has no physical navigation buttons and great battery life. Next phone will be a phone with similar battery life 1080p screen and nexus. If one will ever be launched on Verizon. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Miss1337 (Jun 22, 2013)

Debating on a Nexus 4 or Note 2... I need to figure out which would be better for a possible future job I might be getting but I def want something powerful with a larger screen. I'm currently on an Evo 3D on Virgin. It's alright but I'm not a fan of HTC anymore... and the rooting process is something I don't want to do again on an Evo.


----------



## Miaxus (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm waiting for note 3


----------



## jabrif (Jun 22, 2013)

Miaxus said:


> I'm waiting for note 3

Click to collapse



And I'm for s5..
Just kidding... I'm all good with my s+ now. Not planned to upgrade. If it so I'll go for nexus phones...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jensgar (Jun 22, 2013)

Xperia T


----------



## Miaxus (Jun 22, 2013)

jabrif said:


> And I'm for s5..
> Just kidding... I'm all good with my s+ now. Not planned to upgrade. If it so I'll go for nexus phones...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



My brother bought the last nexus and it's very good


----------



## davk50 (Jun 22, 2013)

I have an Arc s, like the style and would like the Xperia z but the Non user-replaceable battery
is a problem


----------



## Seppel007 (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Motorola "X Phone". Dont need such a high performing phone like the S4. For me its more about usability, interesting features like the expected sensor functions...


----------



## Faaipke (Jun 22, 2013)

How about Oppo? Does anyone have experience with this device? 

Sent from my LT22i using xda premium


----------



## zelendel (Jun 22, 2013)

Faaipke said:


> How about Oppo? Does anyone have experience with this device?
> 
> Sent from my LT22i using xda premium

Click to collapse




A couple of my team mates have the Oppo find 5 and they love it. They say the battery could be better but that is the same with all devices. They are working closely with the developers to make it as open as they can. They fully support AOSP and have support from most of the big AOSP rom types. I am thinking about picking one up just to play with until the next nexus comes out.


----------



## saulable (Jun 22, 2013)

zelendel said:


> A couple of my team mates have the Oppo find 5 and they love it. They say the battery could be better but that is the same with all devices. They are working closely with the developers to make it as open as they can. They fully support AOSP and have support from most of the big AOSP rom types. I am thinking about picking one up just to play with until the next nexus comes out.

Click to collapse



Yeah this phone looks very good as well. It's actually making me considering the switch from my iphone.


----------



## gwolfu (Jun 22, 2013)

thinking on getting the next nexus 4 
got a S4 currently and moved from a iPhone 5 (good move since the new iOS 7 is crap)


----------



## zelendel (Jun 22, 2013)

saulable said:


> Yeah this phone looks very good as well. It's actually making me considering the switch from my iphone.

Click to collapse





gwolfu said:


> thinking on getting the next nexus 4
> got a S4 currently and moved from a iPhone 5 (good move since the new iOS 7 is crap)

Click to collapse




Alot of people will find that the Nexus line is not really for them. Sure you get fast updates but it is not a flashaholics device. It mainly appeals to the developer at heart. It is very plain to start with and leave everything up to you to get it working the way you would want. Also it doesnt have many of the so called features Like say the S4 or the One. And there never will be a chance to get those features or any rom other then an AOSP based rom. 

I have seen alot of people that get it and want this and that feature and when they find out they cant have them they sell the device for one of the OEM feature smartphones like the S3, S4 or the one.

The Oppo looks great, that I cant deny. Most say it preforms better with CM or other AOSP based roms then it does with the rom that comes installed on it.


----------



## semmiii (Jun 22, 2013)

My first Smartphone was a HTC Legend, then HTC Desire, now i am using HTC Sensation and maybe ne next will be HTC One. I love the Alu Cover :good:


----------



## salutcemoi (Jun 22, 2013)

My 1st and current Android phone is the HTC One S.

Rooted and running latest Illusion ROM

However I think my next phone is either a Nexus ... or a Samsung .... I prefer HTC phones to Sammys, but Samsungs are are easier to root (well, at least for me, lol)

If don't feel the need to root my next phone, I still could get the latest HTC flagship device; but HTC needs to roll out faster OS updates 

But as someone said in this page, Nexus won't have all the cool Samsung or HTC features


Time will tell I guess


----------



## IamPro (Jun 23, 2013)

IamPro said:


> On Verizon, need phone.. have upgrade... do I wait or get S4?

Click to collapse



bump


----------



## blame2 (Jun 23, 2013)

Only thing similar coming out anytime soon is the HTC one. 

Pick your poison and pull the trigger or wait.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## runbo (Jun 23, 2013)

*it's absolutely rugged smart phone*

Absolutey my rugged Smart phone Runbo X5


----------



## rebel377 (Jun 23, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> That's not a phone dude....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Darling that's something more than a phone for me

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sp4ge (Jun 23, 2013)

Galaxy s4 and HTC one!


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 23, 2013)

The next Samsung Galaxy S? or the next HTC phone which will be available in 2 years time although I am not on a plan I prefer to use my phones for at least 2 years.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## faraz90 (Jun 23, 2013)

s4


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 23, 2013)

Having the n⁴ my main phone will now always have to be a nexus - my work phone hmmm I'll either upgrade the iPhone up to a note 3 or whatever new Windows phone comes out and looks droolalicious.

----------------------------------------------------------------
Sent from my right hand, which surprisingly isn't busy right now...

Using Nexus4 stock and unrooted, Kii keyboarding it up


----------



## bialabs (Jun 23, 2013)

my next smartphone will have a battery life of at least 2 days (intensive use).
for now I just want my i9000


----------



## jathusanT (Jun 23, 2013)

If you're patient, wait for the release of the newest Nexus phone. If you really can't wait, then buy the nexus 4 or any of the NUE (S4, One) phones. Either way, if you want the best android experience, stick with a nexus phone.


----------



## IamPro (Jun 23, 2013)

jathusanT said:


> If you're patient, wait for the release of the newest Nexus phone. If you really can't wait, then buy the nexus 4 or any of the NUE (S4, One) phones. Either way, if you want the best android experience, stick with a nexus phone.

Click to collapse



What if I am on Verizon?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 23, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Alot of people will find that the Nexus line is not really for them. Sure you get fast updates but it is not a flashaholics device. It mainly appeals to the developer at heart. It is very plain to start with and leave everything up to you to get it working the way you would want. Also it doesnt have many of the so called features Like say the S4 or the One. And there never will be a chance to get those features or any rom other then an AOSP based rom.
> 
> I have seen alot of people that get it and want this and that feature and when they find out they cant have them they sell the device for one of the OEM feature smartphones like the S3, S4 or the one.
> 
> The Oppo looks great, that I cant deny. Most say it preforms better with CM or other AOSP based roms then it does with the rom that comes installed on it.

Click to collapse



This is so true..... Nexus is cool and cheaper but you are limited in development for Roms and tweaks.... As with Samsung you can get the aosp and the touchwiz experience as well. So ultimately the Samsung route is a more open and has more to offer..  With that said I'm a flashahoic I'm still rocking the s2 and patiently awaiting the note 3! 

Zelendel,  btw you build a ridiculous batman theme! Thank you for that. Much enjoyed!!
Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vedhasd (Jun 23, 2013)

I am for nexus 4 ! No cheap plastics from samsung  (just kidding) 

And as far as roms are concerned...
Well defy rocks

Eclair-froyo-gb-ics-jb4.1-jb4.2.2

That too on locked bootloader and restricted support from moto! 

Thanks quarkx kayant eppy blechdose 

Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 23, 2013)

Tegra 3 and Snapdragon 600 devices are nearing the end of their cycle with Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 right around the corner.


----------



## undercover (Jun 23, 2013)

Username invalid said:


> Tegra 3 and Snapdragon 600 devices are nearing the end of their cycle with Tegra 4 and Snapdragon 800 right around the corner.

Click to collapse



Really? If I was you I'd go back and do some research. S600 is as new as S800, just different power levels. So S600 will be relevant for another year or two. Tegra 3,on the other hand, was outdated pretty much on the release day. As soon as S4 came out it, which wasn't THE most advanced cpu but it is a lot better for day to day use and runs any Tegra specific games effortlessly, also created a base for S4PRO, S600 and S800. S4PRO was the first qualcomm soc that didn't come with outdated gpu. Tegra 4 isn't all that great either, from what I've read. The best cpus for the time being are still Apple and qualcomm. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 23, 2013)

undercover said:


> Really? If I was you I'd go back and do some research. S600 is as new as S800, just different power levels. So S600 will be relevant for another year or two. Tegra 3,on the other hand, was outdated pretty much on the release day. As soon as S4 came out it, which wasn't THE most advanced cpu but it is a lot better for day to day use and runs any Tegra specific games effortlessly, also created a base for S4PRO, S600 and S800. S4PRO was the first qualcomm soc that didn't come with outdated gpu. Tegra 4 isn't all that great either, from what I've read. The best cpus for the time being are still Apple and qualcomm.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



This thread is about future phones. Snapdragon 800 phones are going to coming out soon so it is worth waiting for a more powerful CPU as you need to think about how will be 3 years down the line.


----------



## mattoaida (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope nexus 5 has snapdragon 800

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda app-developers app


----------



## coolduckey (Jun 24, 2013)

*Next nexus*

Im gonna hold out for the new nexus this year


----------



## filipinnaheart973 (Jun 24, 2013)

*old s2 mobile replacement*

I still have my samsung S2, though I'm still happy with it I plan on buying the latest apple smartphone for  my birthday..


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

I very like Htc butterfly S But I'll wait out HTC One MAx 
I think htc is very cool  smartphone


----------



## jarosekk (Jun 24, 2013)

Probably my next smartphone will be HTC Desire HD. My present phone is HTC Desire Z, but i'm loved in DHD


----------



## alveos (Jun 24, 2013)

S4 or xz?

Sent from my Xperia Sexy <3 using xda premium


----------



## Zubic10 (Jun 24, 2013)

alveos said:


> S4 or xz?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sexy <3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



S4


----------



## Crylite (Jun 24, 2013)

alveos said:


> S4 or xz?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Sexy <3 using xda premium

Click to collapse



S4 rockz!


----------



## ACdev (Jun 24, 2013)

*iPhone 5S*

I am waiting for the iPhone 5S.  I currently have the 4S which I love in terms of design.  Its such a stable phone and looks amazing when laying on your desk.  I personally don't like the design of the 5 as much but I must move with the times.  The 5S should be amazing especially running on iOS7.  It looks like a Sept announcement which is just about as long as I can wait.


----------



## mattk9609 (Jun 24, 2013)

*budget phones*

so my five month old Samsung SII crapped out on me and went completely black...and I need a new phone.

However, I'm sixteen and on minimum-wage with more important things to save up for, so I'm on a pretty tight budget.

$50, and it has to be Straight-Talk compatible.

The two I thought looked most attractive were the LG Optimus Q (lg (dot) com/us/cell-phones/lg-LGL55C-optimus-q/technical-specifications], and the Samsung Precedent [samsung (dot) com/us/mobile/cell-phones/SCH-M828CAATFN-specs).

I want the absolute best phone for $50 or less (my options include everything here: shopstraighttalk (dot) com/bpdirect/straighttalk/PhoneList.do?action=view) that has calling, texting, and mobile web.  Spec-wise, functionality, whatever.  Doesn't even have to be Android OS, I suppose.

Does anyone have any experience with or advice on these two phones, or with any of the budget phones from this list?  

Thanks.


----------



## carnisa5 (Jun 24, 2013)

for me is the galaxy s3 because still one of the bests smartphones.


----------



## slash2378 (Jun 24, 2013)

S5


----------



## jollyboggles (Jun 24, 2013)

Bought an HTC One

Next phone in two years. Should be interesting.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Jun 24, 2013)

Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?

---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------

Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jun 24, 2013)

J. Clarkson said:


> Currently looking at the *HTC One X* and the *LG Nexus 4* and I can't decide between them, can anyone help and shed some light on both phones, or even plainly suggest which handset is better and why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------
> 
> Forget my last comment, it seems that the HTC One X only records 1080p at 24fps and the battery life is much more lower than the Nexus 4. I'm going to go with the Nexus 4 I think.

Click to collapse



On stock 24 but custom Rom around 30-35 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glebun (Jun 24, 2013)

Asus padfone infinity is where it's at


----------



## NazS! (Jun 24, 2013)

*Micromax A116*

Is Micromax A116 a good phone to buy? Please advice.


----------



## Glebun (Jun 25, 2013)

considering I've never heard about that brand - no.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 25, 2013)

That brand is mostly sold in India. It is a Chinese import.  

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## sankapax (Jun 25, 2013)

*xgo*

xperia go.. ^_^


----------



## vivekmalladi` (Jun 25, 2013)

My next phone will be s4 .... 

Sent from my Aqua flash using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smithzara93 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Not sure*

 Weeks ago I brought the version of 2G RAM+16G ROM MIUI (Xiaomi) Mi2S from funbookes.com.
The next one may be in years.


----------



## fafluhte (Jun 25, 2013)

Hmmm i think my next phone will be Huawei P6 or S4.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 25, 2013)

How about the new xperia ultra? Snapdragon 800. 6.5 inches with 1080 screen.....

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Jun 25, 2013)

My next devices are Lg Nexus 4 and Sony Xperia Z and if I couldn't buy them maybe next year the next generation of them at less I hope

Sent from my GT-S6500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rukol (Jun 25, 2013)

Nokia lumia 925 or I'll wait for sony new phones in autumn


----------



## othercents (Jun 25, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile

Click to collapse



It is crazy how things have changed from just over a year ago until now.  HTC One is what I have now, but next year there will be something better.  I wish the OP would have maintained a list of devices and updated it with their recommendation for now.


----------



## vipuljain07 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Htc one*

Now i am using galaxy s plus (Gt I9001) but next would be htc one as of now.


----------



## Mushroom(: (Jun 25, 2013)

Is Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 10.1" worth buying, I have the money for it, but I'm not sure yet? Are there any other similar tablets?


----------



## wolke7 (Jun 25, 2013)

got Samsung Galaxy Note 2. What a device! It is my workstation to go, now!


----------



## zenusr (Jun 26, 2013)

I would like the new Sony phone they just revealed.  Too bad it's almost $1000.


----------



## amigo_verdadero (Jun 26, 2013)

*no plan to upgrade*

My HTC EVO 4G LTE is only a year old. I just flashed it with a 4.2.2 ROM and it's running better now than it ever was, so I don't think I'll have any reason to buy a new phone for at least a couple more years. Technology moves so fast there's no telling if there's going to be some kind of game changer in a couple years. Phones already do so much I'm not sure what else they're going to come up with other than lighter & faster.


----------



## cmgonzalez (Jun 26, 2013)

Motorola Razr D3, rules... Near to be the perfect Phone to myself

Enviado desde mi XT919 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jarbu12 (Jun 26, 2013)

maybe i bought xperia M :laugh:


----------



## beef_supreme (Jun 26, 2013)

HTC One it looks like, unless I can make myself wait to see what the Note 3 and One Max do.


----------



## harsh.kompally (Jun 26, 2013)

The note 3 probably


----------



## EmoBlazeXD (Jun 26, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 520 is best for that price range  

<<<<====  Hit the thanx button please


----------



## javamonkey (Jun 26, 2013)

probably Google Nexus 10.


----------



## joejoe23 (Jun 26, 2013)

asinghkakar said:


> will the xperia z ultra be worth the wait??...the specs look pretty amazing, i'm upgrading from my xperia arc!

Click to collapse



It's too big for one handed use,no flash and 8mp camera. Apart from that,the screen is better than Xperia Z and hardware is really powerful. I'd say wait for honami.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## ZedDedd (Jun 26, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Ultra*

The Sony Xperia Z Ultra looks very interesting except for the no LED flash part. I really like the sound quality of the Walkman.


----------



## thalada (Jun 26, 2013)

Z ultra for sure.

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lukash_Master (Jun 26, 2013)

Next one - definitely Moto Photon Q.


----------



## asinghkakar (Jun 26, 2013)

joejoe23 said:


> It's too big for one handed use,no flash and 8mp camera. Apart from that,the screen is better than Xperia Z and hardware is really powerful. I'd say wait for honami.
> 
> Sent from my C6603

Click to collapse



I really dont know y there is no flash, everything else is amazing though.....when do you reckon the honami will launch????


----------



## vacationmansteve (Jun 26, 2013)

*Samsung i927*

I own a Samsung Captivate Glide i927  Love it and just installed [ROM] [JB4.1.2] Paranoid Android 2.+ built from source 
Great Rom !   Phone is rooted of course unlocked using Solavei network


----------



## haitaoh (Jun 26, 2013)

Note 3 - note 2 plus 1080p screen ... near perfect

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jun 26, 2013)

haitaoh said:


> Note 3 - note 2 plus 1080p screen ... near perfect
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yes . yes. Screw the xperia ultra! Samsung has way more to offer than Sony. I love the shape of the Sony, its a great looking device.... Samsung has some great features like allshare hub for streaming video wirelessly to your TV and lots of development for custom ROMs and tweaks. I think of the note 3 as a all in one device with of course a FLASH and 13 MP CAMERA(I hope) plus the stylist has a dedicated spot. From my understanding the Note 3 will be the flagship with a high output processer and 1080 screen resolution.... Yeah buddy! 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doddds (Jun 27, 2013)

*the next smartphone*

in terms of next smartphone, i will do the same choice. the sony Xperia is so  great and have a large muti touch which can bring much cool  when placing the games.





DizzyWorm said:


> Sony Xperia S... Can't wait longer for future phones

Click to collapse


----------



## JimboVV (Jun 27, 2013)

I think Galaxy S4 or HTC One are good phones.


----------



## incredible.Zimbo (Jun 27, 2013)

My next phone is a BlackBerry Z10.
sponsered by my boss


----------



## N10AP (Jun 27, 2013)

Got to be the xperia z ultra for me. The only thing worthwhile upgrading my nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Jun 27, 2013)

N10AP said:


> Got to be the xperia z ultra for me. The only thing worthwhile upgrading my nexus 4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The fact that it doesn't have flash is a deal breaker for me

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## joejoe23 (Jun 27, 2013)

asinghkakar said:


> I really dont know y there is no flash, everything else is amazing though.....when do you reckon the honami will launch????

Click to collapse



From a trusted ssource,July if im not wwrong.

Sent from my C6603


----------



## asinghkakar (Jun 28, 2013)

joejoe23 said:


> From a trusted ssource,July if im not wwrong.
> 
> Sent from my C6603

Click to collapse



july???...thats fast!!!!
sony always manages to screw up their phones one way or another, the arc had everything going for it but sony decided not to put in a dual core processor, the xperia s was fine until it was launched without ics, the Z was absolutely amazing but they screwed up the display, now they have fixed the display in the Z ultra but no flash, and by the leaked images on the honami it seems that its camera will only be a megapixel bump with no G lens or special sensor, why sony why???


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 28, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## wizardfingers (Jun 28, 2013)

Already got my next phone - GS4 upgraded from a Lumia 521 (Was  too slow)
As for what I'll get next, well if I really wanted to I'd get the Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## zyrgoth (Jun 28, 2013)

S4 hopefully


----------



## skank77 (Jun 28, 2013)

*S4 Rocks*

Loving my Galaxy S4+ Roms....yeah....Keep up good work


----------



## lm089 (Jun 28, 2013)

doesn't really matter as long as it's not bigger than 4.1". 

Friend of mine recently got himself a HUAWEI Ascend P1. Not bad, really.


----------



## mini5 (Jun 28, 2013)

just got a s4 recently and enjoying it a lot


----------



## pablisman (Jun 28, 2013)

Iocean x7 elite 

Enviado desde mi iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dequint (Jun 28, 2013)

iPhone or BB Z10


----------



## pablisman (Jun 28, 2013)

dequint said:


> iPhone or BB Z10

Click to collapse



Iphone and blackberry? No please!

android rules! 

Enviado desde mi iOCEAN X7 usando Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## telegdyd (Jun 29, 2013)

iOcean x7!
Just received it yesterday


----------



## nullvader (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm definitely saving up for a Samsung GS4 or HTC One Google Play edition.


----------



## hungctt (Jun 29, 2013)

sreza said:


> Asus Padfone for me!

Click to collapse



This Smart Phone is very good.


----------



## NexusF (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, recently got a nexus 4 and already installed cyanogenmod on it


----------



## hungctt (Jun 29, 2013)

skank77 said:


> Loving my Galaxy S4+ Roms....yeah....Keep up good work

Click to collapse



Did you try 4.2.2 ROM ?


----------



## joejoe23 (Jun 29, 2013)

hungctt said:


> Did you try 4.2.2 ROM ?

Click to collapse



All s4 ROMs is 4.2.2 isn't it since it has 4.2.2 out of the box . Do you mean aosp roms ?

Sent from my C6603


----------



## SolemnSinner (Jun 29, 2013)

My next phone will probably be the newest Galaxy line phone once development dies out for the S4.  Hopefully that won't be for another year and a half when my next upgrade date comes around.


----------



## joejoe23 (Jun 29, 2013)

asinghkakar said:


> july???...thats fast!!!!
> sony always manages to screw up their phones one way or another, the arc had everything going for it but sony decided not to put in a dual core processor, the xperia s was fine until it was launched without ics, the Z was absolutely amazing but they screwed up the display, now they have fixed the display in the Z ultra but no flash, and by the leaked images on the honami it seems that its camera will only be a megapixel bump with no G lens or special sensor, why sony why???

Click to collapse



Sorry august. Lol

Sent from my C6603


----------



## dr_karim (Jun 29, 2013)

mine is galaxy sl and u should buy galaxy s4 of course its wonderful


----------



## ch4zzy (Jun 29, 2013)

My next smartphone may be Samsung Galaxy S4. I love Sony's smartphones, I have Sony XP now, but Samsung seems to be more update- friendly


----------



## ukemochi (Jun 29, 2013)

*acckee working*

GS3, but honestly why not the g4?


----------



## daorderdillon (Jun 29, 2013)

HTC butterfly s

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using xda premium


----------



## Yaakov. M (Jun 29, 2013)

Goophone x1. Best phone you'll find for a 100$


----------



## persano (Jun 29, 2013)

jiayu g4?


----------



## kelvinw273 (Jun 29, 2013)

IMHO, like laptops and PCs, get the fastest processor, and the most storage you could afford which at this time is 32Gb or above.  The device  should also have a removable battery for when year 2+ comes around, you can replace the battery.  That's if you intend to keep the device for a while and not flip to the latest device every year.


----------



## omnomnomkimiiee (Jun 29, 2013)

kelvinw273 said:


> IMHO, like laptops and PCs, get the fastest processor, and the most storage you could afford which at this time is 32Gb or above.  The device  should also have a removable battery for when year 2+ comes around, you can replace the battery.  That's if you intend to keep the device for a while and not flip to the latest device every year.

Click to collapse



Yep, pretty much how anyone should think when getting a new phone. 
The market evolves too quickly for a person to say they'll get a certain phone the next trimester, only to realise it's already outdated.

Sent from my magical penguin


----------



## rthecthea (Jun 30, 2013)

Galaxy s 4 for sure


----------



## xmysterioso (Jun 30, 2013)

Definately hard to say since my contract isnt up until nov 2014.... maybe by then the note 3 or the s5.  Wont ever go back to apple!


----------



## Username invalid (Jun 30, 2013)

If you are thinking of a long term phone (~3 years), it is worth waiting until Snapdragon 800 comes out instead of getting a Snapdragon 600 such as the S4 and HTC One.


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jun 30, 2013)

Still waiting for sammy to throw a 2nd Samoled Tablet this year. 

____________________________________________________
 ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk HD •••


----------



## AlfyKL (Jun 30, 2013)

Coming from an S2 i am looking forward to a larger screen, most likely an LTE device. I think note 3 is looking really promising with that snapdragon 800!


----------



## brenerj (Jun 30, 2013)

I will buy the nexus 4. I think it is a great smartphone. I want a official update from google.


----------



## AlfyKL (Jun 30, 2013)

brenerj said:


> I will buy the nexus 4. I think it is a great smartphone. I want a official update from google.

Click to collapse



That is the big advantage of having google device however if the device has well documented hardware custom roms can be fully functional while keeping up with asop line, that's what i'm hoping for note 3. Thoughts?


----------



## Jeik (Jun 30, 2013)

I am going to buy an xperia sp as soon it becomes available in my country.
It has the best sound while listening music, an hd display and camera, bravia engine 3 for better photo quality, and a monster chipset.
Should be a good phone for minimally 3 years 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Rami1997 (Jun 30, 2013)

*S4 E330S*

I will buy the S4 E330S when i have the money.
It features the new Snapdragon 800 processor.

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:20 PM ----------

Note 3 should also be great. I like the note's stylus compatibility

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 PM ----------

Maybe the Xperia Z ultra, cause it has a nice design, ui and it will also feature the snapdrago 800


----------



## Uzumaki99 (Jun 30, 2013)

I will buy the next (if there will be) google phone


----------



## acmilanisti (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm waiting for Galaxy Note 3 for sure!
Definitely will be amazing phone..


----------



## baroiic (Jun 30, 2013)

Oppo find 5 

Sent from my X909 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 1, 2013)

AlfyKL said:


> That is the big advantage of having google device however if the device has well documented hardware custom roms can be fully functional while keeping up with asop line, that's what i'm hoping for note 3. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Well said my friend.... Also seems the international version has the most DEV support.( basing off note 2) I'm watching the news day by day for note 3!


----------



## ADINI1 (Jul 1, 2013)

I want buy LG L7 II, dont cost too much, now i have first generation and i'm happy...

Wysyłane z mojego PMP5570C za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jul 1, 2013)

I will buy a Sony Ericsson Xperia PLAY R800x. May be old but the Gamepad just is great.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## AlfyKL (Jul 1, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Well said my friend.... Also seems the international version has the most DEV support.( basing off note 2) I'm watching the news day by day for note 3!

Click to collapse



Same here! I'm very curious about this flexible display rumors...


----------



## Jeik (Jul 1, 2013)

AlfyKL said:


> Same here! I'm very curious about this flexible display rumors...

Click to collapse



It is not the question how, it is the question when.But with all of this tehnological jump, we will see even better things in few years.
I thought that those things would be available after 100 to 300 hundred years.
Guess I was wrong xD
Phone, and open it like a book so you get a tablet ^.^

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## AlfyKL (Jul 1, 2013)

*Brpref only*



Marionette said:


> It is not the question how, it is the question when.But with all of this tehnological jump, we will see it in few years.
> I thought that those things would be available after 100 to 300 hundred years.
> Guess I was wrong xD
> Phone, and open it like a book so you get a tablet ^.^
> ...

Click to collapse



Tech really progresses at an amazing speed.
I am just finding difficult to imagine how would a note 3 look with a flexible screen, that's what has been keeping me scratching my head since the rumor appeared


----------



## Jeik (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you see the presentation of the flexible screen?
I saw it, and my eyes almost started bleeding xD
Gonna edit the link in here.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app

EDIT:
http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/05/14/samsung-galaxy-s5-5-things-to-know/


----------



## Kay2daCee (Jul 1, 2013)

I will check out the Huawei P6. It looks nice and the hardware is awesome for the price.


----------



## VisibleNoise (Jul 1, 2013)

I currently have a HTC Desire running Paranoid Android. Looking at upgrading to Nexus 4. However, unsure about upgrading until Google make an announcement on their next phone and the Nexus 4 becomes redundant?!


----------



## Xelux_usa (Jul 1, 2013)

I got a Xperia T.

Really good phone


----------



## FallenAngelmxw (Jul 1, 2013)

I have the Samsung Galaxy Music Duos and the Galaxy Tab 10.1
I don't recommend the Galaxy Music Duos, I want to buy the Galaxy S4.
And I'm very glad with my Galaxy Tab 10.1


----------



## Cathy Juavnce (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey can someone suggest me best android phone within 16,000 ...

Samsung wud be my 1st choice ..... 
But do suggest me other brands too ....


----------



## Jeik (Jul 1, 2013)

Cathy Juavnce said:


> Hey can someone suggest me best android phone within 16,000 ...
> 
> Samsung wud be my 1st choice .....
> But do suggest me other brands too ....

Click to collapse



Alcatel Idol is an amazing and cheap mid to high-end phone with an 4.7 inch screen,dual core processor with 1 Ghz,1 GB of RAM,Hd back cam,2 mp front cam,and it costs 250 $ in my country.
I am thinking about buying it and making roms for it.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 1, 2013)

Marionette said:


> Did you see the presentation of the flexible screen?
> I saw it, and my eyes almost started bleeding xD
> Gonna edit the link in here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is great. Thanks for posting the link...... Please get a note 3 and make Roms there!!! Lol!


----------



## Jeik (Jul 1, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> This is great. Thanks for posting the link...... Please get a note 3 and make Roms there!!! Lol!

Click to collapse



Sarcasm or not,i dont have that much money,as i realised that samsung is high price,and not excellent quality,because i have a tab 2 10.1.it is good,but not that much,was expecting more.
And i think that miscleanious,but good and cheap devices should get a chance by users,not just for the brand.
As my friend programmer,and a sells at the samsung store, said:
You see that s3 that costs 500 $?
The real price is 300 $
200 $ is just because because it is SAMSUNG.
Hell,i can buy lots of stuff by that 200 $ that went to the drain!
So,i red-crossed samsung,up for Alcatel and especially sony,because it is the only company that really gives beauty and quality for the price.


Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## persano (Jul 1, 2013)

Marionette said:


> Sarcasm or not,i dont have that much money,as i realised that samsung is high price,and not excellent quality,because i have a tab 2 10.1.it is good,but not that much,was expecting more.
> And i think that miscleanious,but good and cheap devices should get a chance by users,not just for the brand.
> As my friend programmer,and a sells at the samsung store, said:
> You see that s3 that costs 500 $?
> ...

Click to collapse



and apple?

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z then the note 3! 

Sent From An Incognegro Galaxy Note 2


----------



## pepo.k (Jul 1, 2013)

Do you have some screenshots?


Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## xSebbz (Jul 1, 2013)

*Htc One or S4*

I am currently using an Oppo Find 5 and think it's a great device.

If I had to choose again I would either go with a One or the S4 :good:


----------



## yakatoy (Jul 2, 2013)

I currently use the Samsung Galaxy S3 and I love it now that I have rooted it!  Even the stock features are great!


----------



## needlnahaystack (Jul 2, 2013)

*note2*

I have a note2 and i would recommend it to anyone because it is rugged has a big screen and when configured right its a very fast phone.


----------



## AlfyKL (Jul 2, 2013)

Marionette said:


> Did you see the presentation of the flexible screen?
> I saw it, and my eyes almost started bleeding xD
> Gonna edit the link in here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had missed it and it looks amazing, now i can't wait to see what they do with it.
Thanks!


----------



## Galaxyswede (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm currently having a Galaxy S4 and guess I will go for either the next Nexus, or the next Galaxy S. Time will tell...


----------



## x01dre (Jul 2, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



get the galaxy s4


----------



## Mugz2 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think i would take a Galaxy S4 or a HTC one.. I don't know yet.


----------



## portagira (Jul 2, 2013)

I think it could be nexus 4

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## hydrogen993 (Jul 2, 2013)

i have Sony Xperia S
i think next phone will be Xiaomi Mi2S


----------



## PeterifficX (Jul 2, 2013)

Just got the GS4.:good:


----------



## phamhoai (Jul 3, 2013)

I think it could be Galaxy Note 3

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inconceeeivable (Jul 3, 2013)

Weird situation. I've got a Note 2.

Looking to get a second phone. $200-300 off contact.

Nexus 4 is the obvious choice I but I'm not sure if I really want Android.

I'd love to get another Lumia 900, but WP7 appears to be a dead end at this point. Any suggestions? 

I really like HTC and Nokia. I'm on TMO US.
Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## persano (Jul 3, 2013)

inconceeeivable said:


> Weird situation. I've got a Note 2.
> 
> Looking to get a second phone. $200-300 off contact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why you need other, with a note 2 i m done


----------



## duabijitelur (Jul 3, 2013)

next target nexus5


----------



## tanyagarcia (Jul 3, 2013)

*What's your next smartphone / What should I buy*

I don't plan on buying a new one, I'm still happy with my galaxy s2---for now:good:


----------



## fatihbatur (Jul 3, 2013)

Im happy with my HTC One, the next smartphone must be revolutionaire.


----------



## yesilxx (Jul 3, 2013)

me too happy with HTC butterfly, new phone will be HTC again.....I waiting more big battery and processor....


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Jul 3, 2013)

Although I have HTC One and SGS4, I like Neo V even more. 

Next device I want to buy could be a tablet like Sony Tablet Z or the upcoming Lumia EOS?

Spoken by Xperia Neo V, Tapatalk Four Beta


----------



## freezcool (Jul 3, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 4 for me.















http://www.earnmailer.com/learn/more/9b27be9bad674880


----------



## inconceeeivable (Jul 3, 2013)

persano said:


> why you need other, with a note 2 i m done

Click to collapse



I'm bored, especially with Touchwiz.

And a lack of hardware documentation means that AOSP will always be super buggy on the Note 2.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## Tomass0 (Jul 3, 2013)

After years of buying the latest and greatest phones I decided to go cheap and buy a €99 Huawei ascend y300. I'm surprised to say that I'm delighted with it.

Huawei Ascend y300


----------



## LagannBTT (Jul 3, 2013)

Currently i have the XT925, very happy so far with stock fw, maybe in the future im going to buy the next nexus IF they put sd slot or 32GB at least of internal storage


----------



## BlackZenith (Jul 3, 2013)

I have the Note1, so at this point it's either the Xperia Z Ultra or Note 3. I'm leaning toward the Note 3 since the XZU doesn't have a removable battery (expecting Note 3 to have one). But if the Note3 continues the trend and gets more narrow, idk...


----------



## im4eversmart (Jul 3, 2013)

I currently own a Samsung galaxy S 4 GT-I9500 Octa-core ...but my next phone could be the note III when its officially released...


----------



## shenglimzdavid (Jul 4, 2013)

A nexus device.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droide_volante (Jul 4, 2013)

Nexus device, or a LG device...

Inviato dal mio LG-P990 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## fanshk (Jul 4, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z ..!!
But , where i can i got maney???


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 4, 2013)

im4eversmart said:


> I currently own a Samsung galaxy S 4 GT-I9500 Octa-core ...but my next phone could be the note III when its officially released...

Click to collapse



Will you get the octa again or the snapdragon? Just curious........


----------



## kk4 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saving up for the Nexus 4


----------



## DumacDwarfking (Jul 4, 2013)

I got a Droid 4 this past January and I'll get another one if there isn't a newer device with a physical keyboard.


----------



## bonebeatz1234 (Jul 4, 2013)

Saving my upgrade for the note 3  it's hard waiting but worth the wait.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 4, 2013)

bonebeatz1234 said:


> Saving my upgrade for the note 3  it's hard waiting but worth the wait.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm waiting too. I'm buying outright....a lot of money but worth it!


----------



## fajol89 (Jul 4, 2013)

suggestions for Galaxy s3 or galaxy s4?


----------



## ii1Da (Jul 4, 2013)

i would be happy with the oppo find 5 with pacman rom :laugh:
but samsung galaxy mega and the xperia ultra would be also nice (maybe to big for my pocket )


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 4, 2013)

fajol89 said:


> suggestions for Galaxy s3 or galaxy s4?

Click to collapse



S4 dude.... Its also on the play store now....


----------



## Satano666 (Jul 4, 2013)

I really prefer the HTC ONE
i dont like this plastic looking s4/s3


----------



## Waltology (Jul 4, 2013)

I am currently using an HTC One. My next phone will most likely be the Galaxy S5 or the successor to the HTC one, whatever it will be called. If it will be the S5 then only with CyanogenMod, TouchWiz is really cruel.


----------



## aaki_rocker (Jul 4, 2013)

i m buying a phone tomorrow !
pls tell between SONY XPERIA T & MOTOROLA ATRIX HD !
its urgent. will be getting one tomorrow so pls reply..

thanks...


----------



## PuffMaN (Jul 4, 2013)

aaki_rocker said:


> i m buying a phone tomorrow !
> pls tell between SONY XPERIA T & MOTOROLA ATRIX HD !
> its urgent. will be getting one tomorrow so pls reply..
> 
> thanks...

Click to collapse



Eeny meeny miny moe.... Xperia!
Lol, seriously, good advice: open specs of both phones next to eachother, compare, and look which one comes out best for its price. 

Otherwise, browse this forum and look which one has more ppl developing for it, more roms, ...

Thats what i'll do.

Sent from my Nexus 7 with Tapatalk Red
_Computers are like air conditioners. They can't work properly if you open windows!_


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Jul 4, 2013)

My current smartphone is the HTC one, and I plan on buying the successor next year (assuming there is one).

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caiorsiqueira (Jul 4, 2013)

Xperia Z or Galaxy S4


----------



## barondebxl (Jul 4, 2013)

My current phone is the HTC one in black, what a beauty. My next device is without a shadow of a doubt the Samsung galaxy note 3. I can't wait!!!

Sent from my Stealth Black HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ennigma (Jul 4, 2013)

Definitely  HTC, which model, have to decide.


----------



## jkenny23 (Jul 4, 2013)

Just bought a Nexus 4 last month, still have to tough out 2 months on my 2 year Verizon contract before I can start using it as my primary phone though.


----------



## UnrealChrisG (Jul 5, 2013)

galaxy s4 is a great phone, highly recommend :good:


----------



## Mr. SirPerson (Jul 5, 2013)

*Galaxy S IV*

Will probably be getting a GS4 and installing the 4.3 leaked ROM + Nova on it.
Thoughts, recommendations on other combinations I should consider?


----------



## im4eversmart (Jul 5, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Will you get the octa again or the snapdragon? Just curious........

Click to collapse



Honestly,I'd actually go for the snapdragon600/800, if samsung wont fix their octa core found in the gs4.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 5, 2013)

im4eversmart said:


> Honestly,I'd actually go for the snapdragon600/800, if samsung wont fix their octa core found in the gs4.

Click to collapse



I will be going with the snapdragon 800 (pretty sure its in the note 3) seems like more devs will be present there. Come on. September!!!


----------



## plumbix (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about the Galaxy S4 Nexus. But it's a bit expensive. And I heard that Google will not have the final touch over the software, Samsung will be the one that will install drivers and apps.


----------



## fandroid7 (Jul 5, 2013)

Lava iris 504q

Ordered it.

Quad core 1.2Ghz + Sgx 544mp
Mt6589
1gb ram
IPS ogs 5inch display
8.4mm thick
Android 4.2
8mp cam + 2mp bsi

Even more ,otg,dual sim etc

How's my phone guyz?.....

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## raviraju11 (Jul 5, 2013)

i think    htc desire 600 dual is good choice, outer look is nice, configuration is nice, price is nice....
so go for HTC Desire 600 Dual with out hesitate


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 6, 2013)

im4eversmart said:


> Honestly,I'd actually go for the snapdragon600/800, if samsung wont fix their octa core found in the gs4.

Click to collapse



Do you flash ROMs or do you run stock? I haven't looked but is there development for the s4 octa?


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Getting impatient in getting another tab. Announce the next SAMOLED Tab Sammy! I might end up getting a GN 8.0.


_______________________________________________
    ••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatlak HD •••


----------



## Anon5978 (Jul 6, 2013)

LagannBTT said:


> Currently i have the XT925, very happy so far with stock fw, maybe in the future im going to buy the next nexus IF they put sd slot or 32GB at least of internal storage

Click to collapse



I have xt926 and I love it, running both stock and aosp Roms

Sent from my Razr HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## im4eversmart (Jul 6, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Do you flash ROMs or do you run stock? I haven't looked but is there development for the s4 octa?

Click to collapse



Yeah there is custom roms for the Gt-i9500, i flashed mine last night with Cf-autoRoot.Its a nice one .


----------



## Markosfit. (Jul 6, 2013)

Goodafternoon....
I have the Sony xperia P. It's very nice phone but sony upgrades is not very well....A lot off bugs makes me nervous  
I read on a Greek forum for one smartphone without lag and bug....Have you ever heard or tested the "Oppo find 5" ????
What is your opinion...


----------



## herrbert74 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a Sony Xperia Z and love it. Finally I got the 4.2.2 update as well, but I was a bit surprised that there is no Photo Sphere in it. Whatever, I will unlock and root it, and then I do with it whatever I want.


----------



## Eradik (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got the HTC One last week. Absolutely love it, but it will be hard to resist the Snapdragon 800's in the next round.


----------



## blacjack00 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Wht Xperia to Buy?*

Hi Guys,

I am using a Xperia P now and trying to buy a New Sony Phone....Im looking for better battery (most important), Performance and Good Camera quality. Whats is the best phone to buy?

Xperia S
Xperia SL
Xperia SP
Xperia V
Xperia T / TX
Acro S

And wht abt the Xperia Z..is it worth going for it coz i saw some bad reviews in gsmarena...


----------



## Trav77 (Jul 7, 2013)

Most probably an Xperia phone,my budget aint very high so i hope Sony makes more mindblowingly beautiful and stylish phones in the mid to low range for me to pick up.


----------



## Jeik (Jul 7, 2013)

I am personally thinking about buying xperia miro, xperia e or alcatel x'pop
Xperia miro is beautiful to me, 3.5 inch screen, but the screen dpi is low (160 dpi, my xperia mini has 190-info from gsmarena)
I hate low dpi phones, but it is sony.
Xperia e is the same as miro, but it has official jellybean out of the box.
Alcatel X'Pop is the best choice, as it is dual core featured, and amazing display, and the price is really low for it.but it doesnt have a developer forum for it ; __ ;
260 dollars.
Miro is 200 dollars
E is 190 dollars.

Which one is the best choice?


----------



## ViktorKaEL (Jul 7, 2013)

*i hope*

I hope to buy... galaxy s3 or galaxy note


----------



## zetaenne (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope to buy Moto x


----------



## abdmid (Jul 7, 2013)

*sochir MANUEL*

am looking to buy the moto X


----------



## Cuius (Jul 7, 2013)

I will buy a Nexus phone! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## escapist00 (Jul 7, 2013)

HTC One rocks!!!! \m/\m/


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks like they are gonna have xperia z on the playstore now along with the HTC one and s4 which are already on there.......


----------



## ssl3vin (Jul 7, 2013)

what do you think about oppo find 7 or ekoore ocean x?? 
I'm afraid about the development ROM


----------



## spiramedia (Jul 7, 2013)

*HTC One*

How about the last New HTC One??? I realy like it but... those weird words about it... i don't know what to do...


----------



## im4eversmart (Jul 8, 2013)

spiramedia said:


> How about the last New HTC One??? I realy like it but... those weird words about it... i don't know what to do...

Click to collapse



Its a bad one i heard, didnt try it tho.But to me id rather get a samsung galaxy s4 than an HTC one..but choice is yours.


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 8, 2013)

You see what I'm using.  Looking for a new device,  can't choose one of the following : galaxy s3, galaxy s4, xperia z (don't think I need a pseudo hdr cam) or HTC DROID dna.  I like customisable os,  not afraid to flash. 
Could use a little help,  pro's and contras.  Some serious issues (hardware?) with one of these devices? 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Jul 8, 2013)

JackDCalloway said:


> You see what I'm using.  Looking for a new device,  can't choose one of the following : galaxy s3, galaxy s4, xperia z (don't think I need a pseudo hdr cam) or HTC DROID dna.  I like customisable os,  not afraid to flash.
> Could use a little help,  pro's and contras.  Some serious issues (hardware?) with one of these devices?
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



xperia z or s4

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Starymari (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting the s4 active which is pretty much the same as the s4 only worse camera and is water/dust resistant. Anyone heard anything about it? 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rjayjayc (Jul 8, 2013)

Hopefully the galaxy SV or maybe the iphone 6:victory:


----------



## FallenAngelmxw (Jul 8, 2013)

A friend of mine bought a cheap LG phone, and it is very very fast! I'm very impressed with the phone 

Sent from my GT-S6012B using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## rjayjayc (Jul 8, 2013)

Starymari said:


> I'm thinking about getting the s4 active which is pretty much the same as the s4 only worse camera and is water/dust resistant. Anyone heard anything about it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I heard that the s4 active in actually has a lesser quality screen (about 30-40$) but is actually more durable but not as sharp not 100% on that though


----------



## Schproda (Jul 8, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




I've got the Note 2 with Jedi on it.  I use it most all day and still have 40% or more battery power when I charge at night.   Jedi also made it much faster.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 8, 2013)

I have an s4 and just preordered the Bear basic and pro  I have a problem

sent from just the tip


----------



## harshu0101 (Jul 8, 2013)

For me its Xperia L or Xperia SP


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 8, 2013)

persano said:


> xperia z or s4
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah ok,  but the z hasn't got a real hdr cam (I read about)  and the talk was about some 'water damage' issues. 
The s4? I don't know,  Samsung?  I like the edgie design from HTC.

Isn't there any actual smartphone with quadcore and SD card? 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Crytech (Jul 8, 2013)

harshu0101 said:


> For me its Xperia L or Xperia SP

Click to collapse



Xperia L is my phn...n i realy luv it...but if hav no compromise wid budget y not buy SP??

Sent from my Pager


----------



## harshu0101 (Jul 8, 2013)

Crytech007 said:


> Xperia L is my phn...n i realy luv it...but if hav no compromise wid budget y not buy SP??
> 
> Sent from my Pager

Click to collapse



Yep. If I'm not tight on budget then I'll probably go for SP  
And currently I'm using Xperia Pro


----------



## Mr. Zipo (Jul 8, 2013)

I have Note2 and I wait too Galaxy Note 3


----------



## yazeed44 (Jul 8, 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## emtzzz (Jul 8, 2013)

the hottest right now without doubt is HTC One and Galaxy S4.
Both are good, but I'm waiting to see Nexus 5 and hoping future smartphone has great battery features that can hold of for full 1-2 day usage without charging


----------



## nehemia (Jul 8, 2013)

I will try Lumia 925 and maybe BB Z10, just for comparing WP8 and BB10 to Android and iOS.


----------



## Silverguy206 (Jul 8, 2013)

emtzzz said:


> the hottest right now without doubt is HTC One and Galaxy S4.
> Both are good, but I'm waiting to see Nexus 5 and hoping future smartphone has great battery features that can hold of for full 1-2 day usage without charging

Click to collapse



I think wireless charging is going to be a very big deal and alleviate that concern when it takes off. They're already working on counter tops with chargers built in.


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 8, 2013)

emtzzz said:


> the hottest right now without doubt is HTC One and Galaxy S4.
> Both are good, but I'm waiting to see Nexus 5 and hoping future smartphone has great battery features that can hold of for full 1-2 day usage without charging

Click to collapse



Seriously,  these two devices are the only hot ones?  No xperia z,  no HTC DROID dna?
The one really looks nice optically and technically but no SD card? LiPo accurate not replaceable? 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bbyf16 (Jul 8, 2013)

deleted


----------



## manuja95 (Jul 8, 2013)

What do you guys think about the Galaxy s4 google edition? Is it worth it?


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like I found 2 very interesting devices : galaxy s3, oppo find 5

 and forget about the Huawei ascend p6 unless there will be xda support  

Maybe you could give me some opinions? 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Jul 9, 2013)

JackDCalloway said:


> Looks like I found 2 very interesting devices : galaxy s3, oppo find 5
> 
> and forget about the Huawei ascend p6 unless there will be xda support
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oppo is exellent, but s3 is a good device too

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## JackDCalloway (Jul 9, 2013)

Both got xda support,  a nice price.  The oppo got a steel frame,  ťhe Samsung got nice features,  I think.  So maybe it's up to me now? Thank you 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redbandana24 (Jul 9, 2013)

*What's your next smartphone / What should I buy*

next on my list to buy before christmas is Galaxy S4 :good: I love it cause its really slim 136.6 x 69.8 x 7.9mm; 3G and wifi direct also with it's  1.6GHz Quad Core + 1.2GHz Quad Core Processor... this is the phone for me


----------



## FloodyFloats (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably going to go with the gs4. This evo 3d is starting to show its age.


----------



## isri (Jul 9, 2013)

I thought to wait for new Motorola and Google phone, the one that is called X, but read somewhere it will be available only in USA. 
On the other hand, as I heard, Samsung bought last time another company that is making materials like carbon fiber and so one. There are chance that new Galaxies (S5, Note 3?) will be not as much plastic... 

Sent from my i9100, ReVolt JB 4.4


----------



## marus2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello. 

I think much before buying new model of smartphone. I was decided to buy global brands of phone (NOKIA, Samsung ets). But then I discover chinesse dual sim models and that was it...Tons of models and most of them are similar as eggs  But the price and workshop design persuade me to buy UMI X1S - an unknown model for me yet half year ago, quad core, display, low price, rooted from seller...


----------



## Amigo77 (Jul 9, 2013)

Galaxy s4 is the best 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ianlostcontrol (Jul 9, 2013)

*I would buy a google glass when the price dies down.*

I would buy a google glass when the price dies down. Traditional structure of smartphone can not cater the taste.


----------



## marus2 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, nice point. But dont you need traditional smartphone to work with G-Glass correctly?


----------



## Tolerated (Jul 9, 2013)

I would like an S4 or something like an Iphone probably newer ones.


----------



## thewild (Jul 9, 2013)

I just upgrade from a ZTE Blade to a Xperia SP. Very happy with my new device so far !


----------



## PuppyPowered (Jul 9, 2013)

Ianlostcontrol said:


> I would buy a google glass when the price dies down. Traditional structure of smartphone can not cater the taste.

Click to collapse



+1 for Glass.  I will alao check out the Note 3, as I read a lot of ebooks on my 'phone'

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## civikakias (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello, i have a samsung i9001 and sometimes it seems that i need a faster phone but don't want to spend a lot of money. I saw the LG Optimus 4X HD P880 has a low price.

Anyone have this phone to tell me about? 

Thank you.


----------



## dqhuy1989 (Jul 9, 2013)

vote htc one


----------



## tico1028 (Jul 9, 2013)

Galaxy S4 from iPhone 5 - best switch I made.


----------



## marus2 (Jul 9, 2013)

All of thoose phones are single sim...Best solution should be to get S4 dual sim


----------



## DJDSB (Jul 9, 2013)

S4

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda premium


----------



## LibertyO (Jul 9, 2013)

Probably HTC ONE.


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 9, 2013)

Early upgrade available in 11 days...not that I am counting!  Still leaning towards the iphone but gonna let orange hang and haggle. Been with them 8 years and happy to walk if a better deal is around! 

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the note 3 will be a great size......

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## a.affe (Jul 10, 2013)

Galaxy S4 oder Note 3 or the next Nexus


----------



## indomie88 (Jul 10, 2013)

I want a Note 2 Samsung. I looks sleek and nice.


----------



## kapilkhanule (Jul 10, 2013)

*sony lww zelly cream 3.0.1*

i am new on this page so i dont know where to post my question... sorry for that
i want to ask does zelly cream 3.0.1 support wt19i(live with walkman) 
because i tried installing and it went well until i enters in aroma installer and i realized that it has no option 
for live with walkman hanset.
so please help and suggest


----------



## Jeik (Jul 10, 2013)

kapilkhanule said:


> i am new on this page so i dont know where to post my question... sorry for that
> i want to ask does zelly cream 3.0.1 support wt19i(live with walkman)
> because i tried installing and it went well until i enters in aroma installer and i realized that it has no option
> for live with walkman hanset.
> so please help and suggest

Click to collapse



Yes, I am a xperia mini user, and it does, at least should.Your device is coconut (wt19i).
Try redownloading the rom, or if it still isnt there, go to the thread of zelly cream, and pm the OP (Saqib)
And if you think to post a reply like this on this thread, send a PM to me instead, I will help you with your problem, as this is completely a different thread not meant for replies like this. 

Cheers.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tytanowy (Jul 10, 2013)

What is currently best bang for the buck and has size of galaxy s at max ? Phone would be for a girl, so not much of flashing, rom changing. But some soft development ongoing for it would be advantage (I dont trust stock roms which are mostly laggy). 
S advance ? S3mini ?

Tried to convince her to s3, she doesn't like it. Too big.


----------



## Jeik (Jul 10, 2013)

tytanowy said:


> What is currently best bang for the buck and has size of galaxy s at max ? Phone would be for a girl, so not much of flashing, rom changing. But some soft development ongoing for it would be advantage (I dont trust stock roms which are mostly laggy).
> S advance ? S3mini ?
> 
> Tried to convince her to s3, she doesn't like it. Too big.

Click to collapse



Galaxy ace plus, alcatel m'pop, alcatel x'pop, lg optimus l3, lg optimus l7, and my advice is xperia e or miro, they have decent screen sizes, and are cheap, and are SONY, after all.
Galaxy nexus is good too.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tytanowy (Jul 10, 2013)

Well I think I might formulated my question wrongly. 
I wanted to ask what are my top picks if i consider buying a phone mid-high range but with screen/phone size like galaxy s1. Few years ago choice was easier because flagships were 4inch not 5 :/

Unfortunately I will have problems with getting alcatel or motorola phones. Samsung, LG, HTC, Sony. (and nokia or apple but they're not making droid phones).

Sorry for confussion.


----------



## Yarin1312 (Jul 10, 2013)

what sould i buy Google Nexus 4 of LG Optimus g?


----------



## Jeik (Jul 10, 2013)

Yarin1312 said:


> what sould i buy Google Nexus 4 of LG Optimus g?

Click to collapse



If you want an excellent phone that will get android os updates for a long time,nexus 4

If you want a good phone with special ui,lg optimus g.

But i would take nexus 4,as its aosp is unbeatable just like any other nexus device.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## drukkentech (Jul 10, 2013)

latest phones for me would be the S4 or the Note II.  I recently made the swap from a razr maxx to a galaxy s3.  I love it so far.


----------



## DasRooter (Jul 10, 2013)

Droid DNA on VZW W00T!


----------



## jpde (Jul 10, 2013)

So, a friend of mine is looking for a new phone.. she's in the US, so I don't really know if there is any difference in the market, prices etc compared to what I'm from, which is why I'm asking here. 

Basically, she needs an affordable, decent all around smartphone, preferably for 200$ or less. I think she has a T-Mobile Sidekick at the moment. Anything between 3.8 and 4.3 inches for the screen would probably work best. It doesn't have to be like a small "girly" phone, but something like the Nexus 4 is probably a bit oversized and just not necessary. Other than that.. decent battery life, decent build quality, decent performance for everyday stuff. I don't know if there are many devices in that price range, but having a small list of phones worth looking into would be great. Another plus would be custom roms available here on xda. Not necessarily because she is going to do that immediately and tinker with the tiniest stuff, but knowing that she won't be stuck with an old android version forever would be a good.

I was looking at Huawei devices initially because a friend of mine has one and she's happy with it, and they're pretty affordable for what they offer, but availability in the US seems to be limited from what I saw? But i only checked on amazon.com, so I have no idea if that's generally the case


----------



## ds1508 (Jul 10, 2013)

I currently use a Note II. I'm now waiting for the Note III. Hope it then has the features of the S4 (infrared,...).


----------



## massimoce (Jul 10, 2013)

Waiting for XIAOMI MI3... :angel:

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 PM ----------




Yarin1312 said:


> what sould i buy Google Nexus 4 of LG Optimus g?

Click to collapse



Same hardware, is only a question about design and software. 
For me is a draw, the only way to decide is to try the devices


----------



## SoCarGcox (Jul 10, 2013)

jpde said:


> So, a friend of mine is looking for a new phone.. she's in the US, so I don't really know if there is any difference in the market, prices etc compared to what I'm from, which is why I'm asking here.
> 
> Basically, she needs an affordable, decent all around smartphone, preferably for 200$ or less. I think she has a T-Mobile Sidekick at the moment. Anything between 3.8 and 4.3 inches for the screen would probably work best. It doesn't have to be like a small "girly" phone, but something like the Nexus 4 is probably a bit oversized and just not necessary. Other than that.. decent battery life, decent build quality, decent performance for everyday stuff. I don't know if there are many devices in that price range, but having a small list of phones worth looking into would be great. Another plus would be custom roms available here on xda. Not necessarily because she is going to do that immediately and tinker with the tiniest stuff, but knowing that she won't be stuck with an old android version forever would be a good.
> 
> I was looking at Huawei devices initially because a friend of mine has one and she's happy with it, and they're pretty affordable for what they offer, but availability in the US seems to be limited from what I saw? But i only checked on amazon.com, so I have no idea if that's generally the case

Click to collapse



I would look into Motorola Droids. You can get a brand new Razr from Ebay for around 200 (the RazrMaxx might could be found for around 250). The screen size is the high end of what you're looking for but I used to have one and I didn't have much problem with it (smaller hands). I would also check out the Galaxy s2. I am partial to these two companies as I haven't had much luck with many other brand Androids.


----------



## Pr0x13 (Jul 10, 2013)

I can't get an upgrade for another year   but i have stuck with htc for a while there pretty decent devices


----------



## AndresSanzH (Jul 10, 2013)

*s3 i think*

its cheap now


----------



## gliszt (Jul 11, 2013)

drukkentech said:


> latest phones for me would be the S4 or the Note II.  I recently made the swap from a razr maxx to a galaxy s3.  I love it so far.

Click to collapse



Nice, I'm getting the S4 mini this month. I was considering the google edition S4 since it's only a few bucks more, but I just can't get used to 5" displays, they're "too much" for me.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 11, 2013)

gliszt said:


> Nice, I'm getting the S4 mini this month. I was considering the google edition S4 since it's only a few bucks more, but I just can't get used to 5" displays, they're "too much" for me.

Click to collapse



Bigger is better.... Its hard to read this S2! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## mole_retriever (Jul 11, 2013)

always the next nexus phone.  though, the motoX looks appealing.  you just cant beat the price point/bang-for-the-buck of a nexus device


----------



## JAM DROID (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey guys I can get a free phone from my provider but I'm not sure which to get. Any idea which of these 3 is the best and maybe a brief explanation as to why it's better? Total noob here.

Samsung Galaxy Ace 2
Sony Xperia U
LG Optimus L7

Also, are any of these even better than my current phone, Galaxy Nexus?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## phownage (Jul 11, 2013)

indomie88 said:


> I want a Note 2 Samsung. I looks sleek and nice.

Click to collapse



doesn't look too nice to me. The Galaxy Note 3 is better, and iphone just sucks period. :laugh:


----------



## BlackZero_ZK (Jul 11, 2013)

In my opinion, Nexus 4 is a great choice


----------



## eug3n92 (Jul 11, 2013)

I think Samsung Galaxy S4 it's very good for me.


----------



## thewild (Jul 11, 2013)

gliszt said:


> Nice, I'm getting the S4 mini this month. I was considering the google edition S4 since it's only a few bucks more, but I just can't get used to 5" displays, they're "too much" for me.

Click to collapse



S4 mini is a nice option. Hard to find a good phone with this kind of display size.


----------



## scapper (Jul 11, 2013)

I want to get the S4 Active. Waterproof sounds awesome for all those times I thought "I wish I could take a picture of this down here in the water!" Hopefully I'll find a nice deal for an unlocked one since I'm on T-mobile


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 11, 2013)

thewild said:


> S4 mini is a nice option. Hard to find a good phone with this kind of display size.

Click to collapse



I had a s3 Mini... It didn't have any support ... The support center for it was India.... (Because its international i guess)Also didn't come with some of the features as the s3 like allshare . also didn't support MHL...

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 11, 2013)

My next phone will be a Nokia 3310. Lol :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## knoknot (Jul 11, 2013)

My next phone will be either the s4 or the note3 thats coming soon


----------



## Orumis (Jul 11, 2013)

Htc one is the best


----------



## jpde (Jul 11, 2013)

jpde said:


> So, a friend of mine is looking for a new phone.. she's in the US, so I don't really know if there is any difference in the market, prices etc compared to what I'm from, which is why I'm asking here.
> 
> Basically, she needs an affordable, decent all around smartphone, preferably for 200$ or less. I think she has a T-Mobile Sidekick at the moment. Anything between 3.8 and  for the screen would probably work best. It doesn't have to be like a small "girly" phone, but something like the Nexus 4 is probably a bit oversized and just not necessary. Other than that.. decent battery life, decent build quality, decent performance for everyday stuff. I don't know if there are many devices in that price range, but having a small list of phones worth looking into would be great. Another plus would be custom roms available here on xda. Not necessarily because she is going to do that immediately and tinker with the tiniest stuff, but knowing that she won't be stuck with an old android version forever would be a good.
> 
> I was looking at Huawei devices initially because a friend of mine has one and she's happy with it, and they're pretty affordable for what they offer, but availability in the US seems to be limited from what I saw? But i only checked on amazon.com, so I have no idea if that's generally the case

Click to collapse



Sorry for quoting myself, but as it turns out, she's on tmobile, so her selection apparently is a bit limited, but I don't really have an idea which phones work with tmobile and which don't, so any help would be appreciated. she had looked at the HTC Inspire 4G, but that one's stuck on Gingerbread, so I don't think it's a good idea.


----------



## Notfast (Jul 11, 2013)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> My next phone will be a Nokia 3310. Lol :thumbup: :beer:

Click to collapse



You must be young, cos the one and only phone to gave is a Nokia 3210 with vibrator. :good:

---------- Post added at 11:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------




Orumis said:


> Htc one is the best

Click to collapse



Better have one Huawei over any HTC newer then Sensation.


----------



## Redrockr (Jul 11, 2013)

Currently on the Sprint Galaxy SII Touch 4g Epic. Next phone is definitely going to be the Galaxy S4.


----------



## JodyBreeze901 (Jul 12, 2013)

My next phone is definitely going to be the Galaxy Note 3!


----------



## theprincemoh (Jul 12, 2013)

i think galaxy s4


----------



## mostafa_rogers (Jul 12, 2013)

maybye i like buy samsung glaxy S4 .:cyclops:


----------



## ph4ntmzr (Jul 12, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S2. I don't like the design of newer models.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 12, 2013)

ph4ntmzr said:


> Samsung galaxy S2. I don't like the design of newer models.

Click to collapse



What a waste ..... The new stuff is so much better! I can't wait to retire this s2! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Notfast said:


> You must be young, cos the one and only phone to gave is a Nokia 3210 with vibrator. :good:

Click to collapse




Lol I'm just saying that because it's unbreakable!!  Not because i'm young... BTW druther have a Nexus 4 or SGS4.


----------



## antooonn (Jul 12, 2013)

Is it worth getting S4??


----------



## Notfast (Jul 12, 2013)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> Lol I'm just saying that because it's unbreakable!!  Not because i'm young... BTW druther have a Nexus 4 or SGS4.

Click to collapse



I know, but Nokia 3210 is the original unbreakable phone. 
Youngster talking about the 3310, is to young to have lived with the original unbreakable phone aka. 3210.


----------



## phonedawg (Jul 12, 2013)

GS4 and put CM on it


----------



## DJDSB (Jul 12, 2013)

Canvas 4

Sent from my GT-S5302 using xda premium


----------



## SolidKiwi (Jul 12, 2013)

I bought the ThL W8 when I was in China. It's a very good phone for a low pricetag, espacially compared to the popular ones like HTC, iPhone or Samsung ones. The problem however is that it's a chinese phone, so I have to find a way to root it, install a better recovery solution and then ultimately install the google play app. It's a bit of a hassle, but it's possible to do.


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 12, 2013)

Recently some of my family members moved in from out of country. They are a man, a woman, and two children of ages 2 and 3. They are interested in getting a tablet on which they will be able to browse the web and do social networking, video chatting, and also give their children a rich game experience while possibly throwing in video streaming from sources such as YouTube and Netflix. Their budget is 400 dollars. There is no bias on operating system unless the system lacks the previously stated. Cheap laptops are also not out of the question although i think you'd be hard pressed to find a really good one. These devices must also be purchasable in local stores. One last thing, they can not speak english.Thank you in advanced for your responses!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm looking at buying either a note 8 or a transformer pad tf300t
I intend on using it for school work and will buy a keypad for which ever one I buy
Dont reply saying to get a PC, I already have several
If it helps, I'm a music major 
Which one should I get? 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## madmajd (Jul 13, 2013)

After purchasing the Note 2, my next phone will definitely be the Galaxy Note 4. I plan to keep my note 2 for a long time, plus hopefully by the time the Note 4 comes out, Samsung would have improved the build quality of its phones.


----------



## AnMotass (Jul 13, 2013)

In december i'll buy XPERIA SP or ZL, the only thing i don't like about 5"s is that it's just an unnecessary battery waste instead having a good 4" screen with 1080p screen and quality of a 5" phone

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 13, 2013)

AnMotass said:


> In december i'll buy XPERIA SP or ZL, the only thing i don't like about 5"s is that it's just an unnecessary battery waste instead having a good 4" screen with 1080p screen and quality of a 5" phone
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah , and you won't be swapping out that battery! :silly:

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## GianPacayra (Jul 13, 2013)

I gonna wait for Galaxy S5


----------



## gazdaman. (Jul 13, 2013)

I would like a phablet, minimum 5.7" screen, with HDMI output port and probably a snapdragon 800 chip (minimum 2.2ghz).
That's where my money will be going when such a device appears


----------



## bbrad (Jul 13, 2013)

madmajd said:


> After purchasing the Note 2, my next phone will definitely be the Galaxy Note 4. I plan to keep my note 2 for a long time, plus hopefully by the time the Note 4 comes out, Samsung would have improved the build quality of its phones.

Click to collapse



There build quality is fine

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> I'm looking at buying either a note 8 or a transformer pad tf300t
> I intend on using it for school work and will buy a keypad for which ever one I buy
> Dont reply saying to get a PC, I already have several
> If it helps, I'm a music major
> ...

Click to collapse



the asus is definitly much cheaper (279.99 from sears) and as old as it is, it still isnt ages behind the note 8 in terms of performance. not to mention the rich aluminum build quality and larger color selection. I think you should also consider the surface rt tablet which recently had its price slashed down to 349.99 for the base model and will go for sale at that price at staples in a week. i feel both of those tablets are better offerings than the 8" 399.99 samsung tablet. for both i think its an extra 100$ for the dedicated keyboard. due to the rounded form factor and smaller screen the samsung tablet will also be quite difficult to type on. a suggestion for the rt (if you get it) if you dont want to buy the keypad cover (i recommend it) it has a full size usb port for plugging in a keyboard you might have lying around.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 13, 2013)

Jsusgarcia179 said:


> the asus is definitly much cheaper (279.99) from sears and as old as it is, it still isnt ages behind the note 8 in terms of performance. not to mention the rich build quality and larger color selection. I think you should also consider the surface rt tablet which recently had its price slashed down to 349.99 for the base model and will go for sale at that price at staples in a week. i feel both of those tablets are better offerings than the 8' 399.99 samsung tablet. for both i think its an extra 100$ for the dedicated keyboard. due to the rounded form factor and smaller screen the samsung tablet will also be quite difficult to type on. a suggestion for the rt (if you get it) if you dont want to buy the keypad cover (i recommend it) it has a full size usb port for plugging in a keyboard you might have lying around.

Click to collapse



Well, I unfortunately only have the two choices
I am kinda a Samsung fan boy, having the note 2, but I want the bigger screen
Such a hard decision
And I have the option for the note 10.1, but the screen is just, well just no, just no

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## AnMotass (Jul 13, 2013)

Bigger screen = Bigger unnecessary battery waste. It's enough with a good 4" screen to enjoy a whole day watching sad movies in a rainy day. )': lol jk xD

But actually yes, 4" is enough. Also a good battery of course 

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 13, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Well, I unfortunately only have the two choices
> I am kinda a Samsung fan boy, having the note 2, but I want the bigger screen
> Such a hard decision
> And I have the option for the note 10.1, but the screen is just, well just no, just no
> ...

Click to collapse



well then if you must go samsung then do it! but the asus is definitly the way to go if your wallet is tight.


----------



## ace0195 (Jul 13, 2013)

Seeing as I just upgraded to the ZTE Flash, I have until summer of 2015 until I get a new phone unless I shell boatloads of money out of my wallet. But my next phone will probably be the current gen Galaxy or Nexus at that time.


----------



## fedelamb (Jul 13, 2013)

I will buy the next Google Nexus Phone (if there will be one )
Or a chinaphone .  . . i think that some are fantastico


----------



## khalisz (Jul 13, 2013)

*My next smartphone*

Hi :cyclops:

I actualy own the Xperia GX from Japan.

I think I'll change to the next Xperia : Honami.


----------



## ShadowLea (Jul 13, 2013)

Jsusgarcia179 said:


> the asus is definitly much cheaper (279.99 from sears) and as old as it is, it still isnt ages behind the note 8 in terms of performance. not to mention the rich aluminum build quality and larger color selection..

Click to collapse



The 300 is plastic.  The 101, 201 and 700 are aluminium. 



Zachinater said:


> Well, I unfortunately only have the two choices
> I am kinda a Samsung fan boy, having the note 2, but I want the bigger screen
> Such a hard decision
> And I have the option for the note 10.1, but the screen is just, well just no, just no
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the upcoming note3 an option? It's said to be +-6". (and 1080p) Might still be too small, though. 

Writing by hand works better on the note line. It's also smaller, but the screen is identical to the one on the 10.1.

The asus has a dock with additional battery,  sdslot and usb port. For uni I've found the usb port to be a lifesaver: I can keep using my 2tb flashdrive. Or a mouse. 

But i have the tf700, not the 300. 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 13, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> The 300 is plastic.  The 101, 201 and 700 are aluminium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah haha, did some reading and found out. On their website it looks like straight up aluminum...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jonneymendoza (Jul 14, 2013)

HI all.

finally ready to throw my old One X in the bin after trying 10 different Roms and 100 different tips on how to save the battery life etc as the battery life is just down right shocking.
i get between 6-7hours ONLY if i use the phone to read emails(syncing 4 gmail accounts with one of them i get email quit frequently, tweetcaster and tapatalk as well.), and only get maybe 30-40mins screen time only.

It is pathetic so i am looking to upgrade now.

I am leaning towards either a S4 and a One but i am favouring the S4 as it has interchangable batteries so that if my s4 battery dies i can carry spares. It also has expandable memory which the One doesnt .

Which device has better battery life?


----------



## Username invalid (Jul 14, 2013)

jonneymendoza said:


> HI all.
> 
> finally ready to throw my old One X in the bin after trying 10 different Roms and 100 different tips on how to save the battery life etc as the battery life is just down right shocking.
> i get between 6-7hours ONLY if i use the phone to read emails(syncing 4 gmail accounts with one of them i get email quit frequently, tweetcaster and tapatalk as well.), and only get maybe 30-40mins screen time only.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are looking for a long term phone (2 - 3+ years), I recommend waiting for Snapdragon 800 CPU phones to be released soon like the Note 3 which supposedly has 75% faster CPU and 100% faster GPU then Snapdragon 600 phones like the S4 and HTC One.

http://goo.gl/LwFFp


----------



## D4oidz3r (Jul 14, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 For Now*

I would recommend the S4 to anyone that's looking for an upgrade right now.  If you want a great camera on your phone and don't care about the OS then go with the Lumia 920 or Lumia 928.  There will always be new technology and if you wait for the next best thing you will never stop waiting.  Too bad most of us can only afford one upgrade per 2 year term.


----------



## wojtasik6 (Jul 14, 2013)

If I was to go for a new mobile phone, that would be a new S4 mini or S3. Here's funny thing that S3 has better performance and bigger screen and is much cheaper. But from the other side, S4 is a new flagship model of samsung and it must cost so much. 
I wonder if there is no colour bug (pink) when scrooling quickly in settings o S4 mini as it was in S4 "BIG"


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 14, 2013)

wojtasik6 said:


> If I was to go for a new mobile phone, that would be a new S4 mini or S3. Here's funny thing that S3 has better performance and bigger screen and is much cheaper. But from the other side, S4 is a new flagship model of samsung and it must cost so much.
> I wonder if there is no colour bug (pink) when scrooling quickly in settings o S4 mini as it was in S4 "BIG"

Click to collapse



Maybe wait for the s4 snapdragon 800 edition 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyone getting the Moto X even though they have a Nexus 4?


----------



## Teraclips (Jul 14, 2013)

I was going to buy the s4 but with this screen overheating problem and the octacore is no more I'm liking Galaxy Note version of Sony. Will see what the note has to offer and I might just make the switch 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## mustapharma (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi all
I wanna to buy HTC butterfly s
Is it the best choice for now or Should I wait
S4 is a monster but all people have one the kids included
I am talking about Iraq

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavy95d (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of going for the HTC One... I dunno though, it's amazing and the speakers and screen are awesome! But The camera and lack of removable battery + no expandable memory is deterring me... I'd only get an S4 to root it, but there are many things I don't like about it. DECISIONS DECISIONS.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------




nviz22 said:


> Anyone getting the Moto X even though they have a Nexus 4?

Click to collapse



Is that actually a thing now? I knew it was a 'project', but I never knew it was put into action. I wouldn't mind a nexus 4.


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

heavy95d said:


> I'm thinking of going for the HTC One... I dunno though, it's amazing and the speakers and screen are awesome! But The camera and lack of removable battery + no expandable memory is deterring me... I'd only get an S4 to root it, but there are many things I don't like about it. DECISIONS DECISIONS.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, it is an actual mid range spec phone. 720p display, nearly pure Android, 2GB RAM, 1.7 GHz Dual Core S4 Pro Processor, 10 MP Camera, LTE, voice activated Google Now (hands free as well), 16 GB Internal Memory, unknown battery mAh, and customizable material for back of phone.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 15, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Yep, it is an actual mid range spec phone. 720p display, nearly pure Android, 2GB RAM, 1.7 GHz Dual Core S4 Pro Processor, 10 MP Camera, LTE, voice activated Google Now (hands free as well), 16 GB Internal Memory, unknown battery mAh, and customizable material for back of phone.

Click to collapse



Big snore for all the initial hype if you ask me. Once again, moto has fallen short in my book.

sent from just the tip


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 15, 2013)

If they can sell it sub 300$ free of contract itll be a hit. If not, hopefully it will atleast lead to a pricedrop on the nexus 4 which also is in my favor 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## petrofsky77 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am waiting for the upcoming Note 3. Just bought a Galaxy Mega 6.3 for my wife yesterday since she is into big screens for easier viewing, but Mega is too big for me, and it doesn't come with S-AMOLED.


----------



## zounduser (Jul 15, 2013)

Htc butterfly s!!! Youtube it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## matjeshering (Jul 15, 2013)

Razr i


----------



## mustapharma (Jul 15, 2013)

zounduser said:


> Htc butterfly s!!! Youtube it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I had already see the review on youtube but should I wait more cause phones are upgraded every day and the cause is the Internet connection speed and the game graphics 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

I need a suggestion to replace my Nexus 4 since it is up for sale on eBay right now. I am thinking about either trying T-Mobile's tab system for phones, and might get the S4, HTC One, Xperia Z, or iPhone 5. I rather not do that since money is tight and I don't want to be taxed any more on my prepaid $60 plan a month. I was also thinking about getting a Note 2 or Moto X. Anything with similar specs to the Nexus 4 without a humongous price difference?


----------



## Jsusgarcia179 (Jul 15, 2013)

The moto x will be a dual core snapdragon s4 pro device so it will actually give you slightly worse performance when it comes to intensive tasks. The phone will however be remarkable in terms of battery. If they sell it off contract for less than 300$ ill be sold.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Jsusgarcia179 said:


> The moto x will be a dual core snapdragon s4 pro device so it will actually give you slightly worse performance when it comes to intensive tasks. The phone will however be remarkable in terms of battery. If they sell it off contract for less than 300$ ill be sold.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



How is 1.7 GHz dual vs 1.5 Quad slightly worse? Benchmark tests have shown the gap between my Nexus 4 and the Moto X.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 15, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Yep, it is an actual mid range spec phone. 720p display, nearly pure Android, 2GB RAM, 1.7 GHz Dual Core S4 Pro Processor, 10 MP Camera, LTE, voice activated Google Now (hands free as well), 16 GB Internal Memory, unknown battery mAh, and customizable material for back of phone.

Click to collapse



The processor is probably a snapdragon 400

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 15, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> The processor is probably a snapdragon 400
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Which would make it better than the S4 Pro. What is this S4 Plus I keep reading about all over the internet though? Is that better than the S4 Pro? I might buy a HTC One Mini if the price is around $350.


----------



## sventz (Jul 15, 2013)

i've been thinking about going to an lg optimus G,galaxy note 2 or a google nexus 4...i don't know though cause my budget is really tight and things won't change for a period of 4 months...what do you think would be the best buy for a phone to last me another 2-3 years???


----------



## jjumphard (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, I quickly need advice. Im going to buy new phone (previous xperia x8). And I don't know which Arc S or sony xperia J.
Arc S has bigger screen, and it's cpu is 1,4ghz, The J 1ghz. But one my friend says, that xperia J cpu is better than Arc because it's new.


1.4 GHz Scorpion processor, Adreno 205 GPU, Qualcomm MSM8255T Snapdragon (Arc S) vs. GHz Qualcomm MSM7227A

Thanks for help


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 15, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Which would make it better than the S4 Pro. What is this S4 Plus I keep reading about all over the internet though? Is that better than the S4 Pro? I might buy a HTC One Mini if the price is around $350.

Click to collapse



S4 pro is a quad core processor
Both s4 and s4 plus are dual core
But s4 plus is more battery efficient and clocks up to 1.7 ghz
Htc one mini won't be that cheap 
Probably 450
But it has the snapdragon 400 clocked at 1.4 ghz
Though it's way better than the s4 series
I would go for the moto x over the one mini 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:17 PM ----------




sventz said:


> i've been thinking about going to an lg optimus G,galaxy note 2 or a google nexus 4...i don't know though cause my budget is really tight and things won't change for a period of 4 months...what do you think would be the best buy for a phone to last me another 2-3 years???

Click to collapse



Go for the note 2
If u want stock android u can always flash it
Plus samsung always supports their devices for years 
And the processor is the best of the tree
And display is best of the 3
Plus you won't have to worry about cracking the back

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------




jjumphard said:


> Hello, I quickly need advice. Im going to buy new phone (previous xperia x8). And I don't know which Arc S or sony xperia J.
> Arc S has bigger screen, and it's cpu is 1,4ghz, The J 1ghz. But one my friend says, that xperia J cpu is better than Arc because it's new.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the j
Sony will support the device longer
Trust me you don't want an older device
I had an xperia ion and they stopped support about a month ago

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jjumphard (Jul 15, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> S4 pro is a quad core processor
> Both s4 and s4 plus are dual core
> But s4 plus is more battery efficient and clocks up to 1.7 ghz
> Htc one mini won't be that cheap
> ...

Click to collapse



But what if i want biger screen?


----------



## Glebun (Jul 15, 2013)

jjumphard said:


> But what if i want biger screen?

Click to collapse



then buy the phone with the bigger screen?


----------



## Starymari (Jul 15, 2013)

I wish there was a new (newer anyway) that has a nice processor (fast and smooth) and a 5 inch screen that is under $200 without a contract.... Haha! How's that for a list? Lol! I don't qualify for an upgrade until March '14 and I really dislike AT&T and want to go to T-Mobile for their unlocked phones but I don't know how the service is in my area either. So I'm pretty much outta luck! That's my piece! Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 15, 2013)

jjumphard said:


> But what if i want biger screen?

Click to collapse



Then get the xperia SP

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




Starymari said:


> I wish there was a new (newer anyway) that has a nice processor (fast and smooth) and a 5 inch screen that is under $200 without a contract.... Haha! How's that for a list? Lol! I don't qualify for an upgrade until March '14 and I really dislike AT&T and want to go to T-Mobile for their unlocked phones but I don't know how the service is in my area either. So I'm pretty much outta luck! That's my piece! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Craigslist it?

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 16, 2013)

Starymari said:


> I wish there was a new (newer anyway) that has a nice processor (fast and smooth) and a 5 inch screen that is under $200 without a contract.... Haha! How's that for a list? Lol! I don't qualify for an upgrade until March '14 and I really dislike AT&T and want to go to T-Mobile for their unlocked phones but I don't know how the service is in my area either. So I'm pretty much outta luck! That's my piece! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yeah . you can always get a used device(craigslist or swappa) without a contract the best you will do is the nexus devices off Google play..... I'm on straight talk.... Awaiting the note 3 yeah that's 700 bucks outta pocket but I'm still using my s2 I got in my at&t contract 2 years ago for 200 bucks...... 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## iamjsed (Jul 16, 2013)

Waiting for the Galaxy Note III or Optimus GII


----------



## faisal22 (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm seriously considering Motorola's new Moto X!!!!! :cyclops:


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 16, 2013)

Starymari said:


> I wish there was a new (newer anyway) that has a nice processor (fast and smooth) and a 5 inch screen that is under $200 without a contract.... Haha! How's that for a list? Lol! I don't qualify for an upgrade until March '14 and I really dislike AT&T and want to go to T-Mobile for their unlocked phones but I don't know how the service is in my area either. So I'm pretty much outta luck! That's my piece! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I know its a clone phone but the Bear Pro is essentially the HTC One rebranded with straight android (running a newer version than the actual One) micro sd card expansion, wireless charging, same screen and processor as the One with the outright cost of $250. I'm grabbing one along with a Bear Basic

sent from just the tip


----------



## zelendel (Jul 16, 2013)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> I know its a clone phone but the Bear Pro is essentially the HTC One rebranded with straight android (running a newer version than the actual One) micro sd card expansion, wireless charging, same screen and processor as the One with the outright cost of $250. I'm grabbing one along with a Bear Basic
> 
> sent from just the tip

Click to collapse



Be care with clones. They seldom have the hardware they state they do. It will not have the same chipset, it will most likely end up being a subpar MTK chip. The Android version is not an official version and these clones have a hard time getting Google apps to work. 

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## persano (Jul 16, 2013)

mtk chipsets are good too!

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 16, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Be care with clones. They seldom have the hardware they state they do. It will not have the same chipset, it will most likely end up being a subpar MTK chip. The Android version is not an official version and these clones have a hard time getting Google apps to work.
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



I mean, its probably the most advertised clone I've seen in the US as the Basic is a replica of what the budget iPhone is supposed to be. I could see a serious shiitstorm go down if they don't have the snapdragon 600 they advertise. I bought an iPhone 5 clone that was dumb cheap and ended up flipping it for more (not pawning it off as an iPhone though lol) so if Techdy screws people over with the Bear I'll just end up flipping it. BTW the iPhone 5 clone I had ran everything I had on any official phone. I even had a simple root method for it. 

Take a look at what they actually advertise for both phones www.techdy.com

sent from just the tip


----------



## Engr.Asif (Jul 16, 2013)

Galaxy Note 2 is quite NICE!:good:


----------



## zelendel (Jul 16, 2013)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> I mean, its probably the most advertised clone I've seen in the US as the Basic is a replica of what the budget iPhone is supposed to be. I could see a serious shiitstorm go down if they don't have the snapdragon 600 they advertise. I bought an iPhone 5 clone that was dumb cheap and ended up flipping it for more (not pawning it off as an iPhone though lol) so if Techdy screws people over with the Bear I'll just end up flipping it. BTW the iPhone 5 clone I had ran everything I had on any official phone. I even had a simple root method for it.
> 
> Take a look at what they actually advertise for both phones www.techdy.com
> 
> sent from just the tip

Click to collapse



Oh I have.  Alot of my family comes to me asking about cheap China based knock offs.  Best advice is you get what you pay for.  I would look around the site for alot of the issues clone devices are having. Not to mention lack of any kernel source makes development a no go

Wayne Tech Nexus


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 16, 2013)

zelendel said:


> Oh I have.  Alot of my family comes to me asking about cheap China based knock offs.  Best advice is you get what you pay for.  I would look around the site for alot of the issues clone devices are having. Not to mention lack of any kernel source makes development a no go
> 
> Wayne Tech Nexus

Click to collapse



Definitely get what you're saying. When I look at what it has and compare it to the nexus 4 I don't see it being that far fetched. Maybe that's just me though. I know I could flip it for at least what I buy it for if it turns out to not be what's advertised. I'll have 6 more phones before the end of the year haha

sent from just the tip


----------



## bluelover1986 (Jul 16, 2013)

*vivo xplay phone*

lenovo k900 phone,i i like it


----------



## Rimsss (Jul 16, 2013)

Galaxy note 2 duos 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jjumphard (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello, I quickly need advice. Im going to buy new phone (previous xperia x8). And I don't know which Arc S or sony xperia J.
Arc S has bigger screen, and it's cpu is 1,4ghz, The J 1ghz. But one my friend says, that xperia J cpu is better than Arc because it's new.


1.4 GHz Scorpion processor, Adreno 205 GPU, Qualcomm MSM8255T Snapdragon (Arc S) vs. GHz Qualcomm MSM7227A


Someone said that Sony J is better choice because it has longer support. But Arc S screen, processor, GPU is better than The J. I think, I don't need the support, because I'm going to root the device, and flash roms, kernels, etc. That is I think...


----------



## khaled7533 (Jul 16, 2013)

my next phone is an s5 !!!!!!


----------



## nathan96 (Jul 16, 2013)

jjumphard said:


> Hello, I quickly need advice. Im going to buy new phone (previous xperia x8). And I don't know which Arc S or sony xperia J.
> Arc S has bigger screen, and it's cpu is 1,4ghz, The J 1ghz. But one my friend says, that xperia J cpu is better than Arc because it's new.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not Nexus 4 ? it's 300$ in the US and not very expenssive on ebay 
And you'd be better with the S2 then the XPJ or SE Arc S..


----------



## jjumphard (Jul 16, 2013)

nathan96 said:


> Why not Nexus 4 ? it's 300$ in the US and not very expenssive on ebay
> And you'd be better with the S2 then the XPJ or SE Arc S..

Click to collapse



Cause I'am from lithuania and I'm going to buy phone which cost 400 lt (151 Usd)


----------



## vedhasd (Jul 16, 2013)

jjumphard said:


> Cause I'am from lithuania and I'm going to buy phone which cost 400 lt (151 Usd)

Click to collapse



My friend bought xperia L, its better than J, he was also goin for j but bought L

Sent via Taki__jeden Defy...


----------



## irefutabil (Jul 16, 2013)

Maybe Xperia Z or HTC one Mini


----------



## mpeyrac (Jul 17, 2013)

What does everyone think about the Google S4, compared to the standard S4 from Telco? I am trying to decide which one I should get.


----------



## bbrad (Jul 17, 2013)

mpeyrac said:


> What does everyone think about the Google S4, compared to the standard S4 from Telco? I am trying to decide which one I should get.

Click to collapse



If you like touchwiz get the regular if you like aosp get the Google edition.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpeyrac (Jul 17, 2013)

bbrad said:


> If you like touchwiz get the regular if you like aosp get the Google edition.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Will I loose many samsung S4 features if I choose Google edition or do google incorporate it?


----------



## jordanishere (Jul 17, 2013)

Posting from my new phone right now.  Its awesome.


Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## jpeterson066 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm waiting on seeing how the Nexus 5 will be. Moto x sounds great but not really an upgrade from my n4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## youngchaos (Jul 17, 2013)

I am new to android,and i would buy ZTE U950 or LENOVO A830 what i should buy? Got not much money to spend on,and i am on EU,where i could buy for spend less possible? Can i install some good roms on it?


----------



## BlueBerryNinjaX (Jul 17, 2013)

mpeyrac said:


> Will I loose many samsung S4 features if I choose Google edition or do google incorporate it?

Click to collapse



You loose all of the Samsung features because they are part of Touchwiz; and, as the google edition runs AOKP you don't have any of them.


----------



## vedhasd (Jul 17, 2013)

Starymari said:


> I wish there was a new (newer anyway) that has a nice processor (fast and smooth) and a 5 inch screen that is under $200 without a contract.... Haha! How's that for a list? Lol! I don't qualify for an upgrade until March '14 and I really dislike AT&T and want to go to T-Mobile for their unlocked phones but I don't know how the service is in my area either. So I'm pretty much outta luck! That's my piece! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



$200 w/o contract 5' phone, buy micromax canvas HD  cheap buy from india, nice to play with...

Sent via Taki__jeden Defy...


----------



## Jeik (Jul 17, 2013)

BlueBerryNinjaX said:


> You loose all of the Samsung features because they are part of Touchwiz; and, as the google edition runs AOKP you don't have any of them.

Click to collapse



AOSP,not AOKP 

And it is dumb to take an s4 Google edition,or any other Google edition phone variant,because if you take the normal one,you can enjoy the beauty of Touchwiz or Sense,and when you get bored,CyanogenMod,Paranoid Android and AOKP are waiting to be installed.

And I will actually get a new phone next summer,and it is definitely going to be HTC,because I tried both Samsung and Sony,and HTC has the most beautiful looks physically and in case of the software.And who knows,in my country at Christmass,operators give contracts and phones 50 % off price.So I pay the phone half the price,and I pay half the amount of the contract for 2 years.That way I save about 500 dollars,even more. 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## PlayingPoise (Jul 17, 2013)

I have an S3, kinda regret getting it because of the plasticey feeling. Is the HTC One any better? Might end up getting it once this contract ends.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Jul 17, 2013)

Might get   a  s4.my one X battery is a joke 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persano (Jul 17, 2013)

PlayingPoise said:


> I have an S3, kinda regret getting it because of the plasticey feeling. Is the HTC One any better? Might end up getting it once this contract ends.

Click to collapse



it is better, the s4 is better than  htc one in some specs. s3 is "old", it can feel cheap, but it is an exellent device

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## PlayingPoise (Jul 17, 2013)

persano said:


> it is better, the s4 is better than  htc one in some specs. s3 is "old", it can feel cheap, but it is an exellent device
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well I wanna get a phone not just based off of specs (I'm not really doing anything on my phone that requires extreme specs), I wanna have it feel comfortable. The cheap feeling of the S3 is not a nice feeling in my opinion, but I've felt the HTC One and I like the aluminum feel much much better.


----------



## bob60626 (Jul 17, 2013)

Used Note 2 off Swappa to replace my i717 on T-Mobile, either the T-Mobile or AT&T version. When I get that I'll probably ditch my two i717's, my T-Mobile S2, and my T-Mobile 7.0+. Bleh. I'll probably get the Note 2 this fall, though I'll be watching to see if the next Nexus is a phablet and sturdier than the current one (Nexus 5 Active? ). I don't care about the whole Nexus thing that much but I like the prices. In this scenario I'll be staying on the $30 T-Mobile plan. VOIP on LTE is actually acceptable!

I've also always considered going with a solid dumb phone and a data enabled 7" tablet OR a voice capable tablet but there's nothing out there in any of those fields that really grabs me.


----------



## prosk (Jul 17, 2013)

*Nice choice*

Me I bought Samsung Galaxy Pocket with 110€ and I am happy


----------



## nishcash (Jul 18, 2013)

prosk said:


> Me I bought Samsung Galaxy Pocket with 110€ and I am happy

Click to collapse



Defo the iphone 10. If they keep making it longer


----------



## septix (Jul 18, 2013)

Got the S4 (i9505) now, and I guess I'll get a S5 when it comes


----------



## jianmushi (Jul 18, 2013)

I would say X phone, when it is cheap enough. Because it is straight from google


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 18, 2013)

Any one heard about the next nexus 7?
It was leaked by Android central today
Should I wait for the 24th to get it or get an asus transformer pad tf300t? 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 18, 2013)

Get the Nexus 7 2.0. Killer specs for such a nice price at $229.99.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------

Ok, I am willing and able to buy a new phone or like new device when I get my next paycheck and then I will offload my Nexus 4 to replace the difference in my paycheck as close as possible. Here's my question. I have a spending limit of $450, and I would like to know what phone to buy? My cousin would help me get a Xperia ZL for $425-$450 in Canada brand new unlocked with a Canadian warranty (just longer time period to get an exchange from US.) I could get a like new Galaxy Note 2 for around $425. I can get a brand new Blackberry Z10 for $425. A Lumia 920 is possible too. I can also return to the S3 brand new with LTE this time instead of the T999 T-Mobile og version. I want my phone to have 720p as the screen resolution, LTE, a good camera, a decent battery, 2GB of RAM if possible, and a good processor. So the Note 2, ZL, Z10, and S3 are my top choices. What do you guys think?


----------



## nahaga (Jul 18, 2013)

S4 mini


----------



## xarex (Jul 18, 2013)

*Nexus*

Probably a Nexus Phone because of the stock freedom


----------



## iMMMOOO (Jul 18, 2013)

It must be Galaxy S4!


----------



## ParanoidParanoid (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to get a new phone, have some exp with using custom roms (had CM9 on Droid3, although it didn't work too well because the hardware sucked).
Now I'm wondering what to get next:

- I value freedom above all (unlocked, ability to run own ROM/software... Ubuntu Touch capable a plus for the future)
- Dont really have a spending limit
- Open to having a tablet with SIP/Gvoice instead of an fully fledged phone (not sure if I can find a US carrier to sell me a sim with data only for a phone though)

Any help is appreciated... tried to look at Nexus 4 vs Galaxy S4 Nexus, thought the former was probably better in terms of freedom / Ubuntu touch, thought the latter was more flexible and powerful in the long run (cpu, ability to change battery).

Thanks for your advice.

PP


----------



## saurabh88 (Jul 18, 2013)

i have so much things to read and its not possible that i can read whole day on my pc.i have to go to my clinic.but there i get some free times and i want to utilize that.
as i have so many pdf files for my further readin which tablet should i prefer to buy?must be 10.1


sent from the heaven of earth


----------



## Jord_Wilkes (Jul 18, 2013)

I still can't decided if i've made the right choice moving from apple to andriod, i do miss my icloud and connctivaty with my mac. But being able to play with rom's and all just make things all fun and new again


----------



## stupididiotism (Jul 18, 2013)

Optimus g2 is coming out soon in korea!


----------



## nidpancho (Jul 18, 2013)

*Galaxy S2*

I was upgrading from an HTC One V and I had a choice between the GS3 and the GS2.

GS3 was $400 and the GS2 was $200, so it was an easy choice. Furthermore, I don't use any high-intensive applications on my phone and I was planning to install slimbean on it anyway.

I'm happy with my decision, this phone is awesome. Just wish I had a higher res screen...


----------



## jokatmoka (Jul 19, 2013)

*S4*

Well waiting to S4 to be more cheap lol


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Get the Nexus 7 2.0. Killer specs for such a nice price at $229.99.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:31 AM ----------
> 
> Ok, I am willing and able to buy a new phone or like new device when I get my next paycheck and then I will offload my Nexus 4 to replace the difference in my paycheck as close as possible. Here's my question. I have a spending limit of $450, and I would like to know what phone to buy? My cousin would help me get a Xperia ZL for $425-$450 in Canada brand new unlocked with a Canadian warranty (just longer time period to get an exchange from US.) I could get a like new Galaxy Note 2 for around $425. I can get a brand new Blackberry Z10 for $425. A Lumia 920 is possible too. I can also return to the S3 brand new with LTE this time instead of the T999 T-Mobile og version. I want my phone to have 720p as the screen resolution, LTE, a good camera, a decent battery, 2GB of RAM if possible, and a good processor. So the Note 2, ZL, Z10, and S3 are my top choices. What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



I think the 229 might have been UK pricing
It is almost perfect price difference from 199 USD


Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

saurabh88 said:


> i have so much things to read and its not possible that i can read whole day on my pc.i have to go to my clinic.but there i get some free times and i want to utilize that.
> as i have so many pdf files for my further readin which tablet should i prefer to buy?must be 10.1
> 
> 
> sent from the heaven of earth

Click to collapse



Nexus 10

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




jokatmoka said:


> Well waiting to S4 to be more cheap lol

Click to collapse



Just get the s4 mini

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## saurabh88 (Jul 19, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Nexus 10
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It will stretch my budget

sent from the heaven of earth


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

saurabh88 said:


> It will stretch my budget
> 
> sent from the heaven of earth

Click to collapse



But its worth it
You can always go for an Asus transformer
You could get an older model used for a decent price on amazon

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## youngchaos (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey guys,i worth to buy a Lenovo A820 ? Will the warranty may be used in lenovo eu shops or not?


----------



## isri (Jul 19, 2013)

youngchaos said:


> Hey guys,i worth to buy a Lenovo A820 ? Will the warranty may be used in lenovo eu shops or not?

Click to collapse



If there would be Lenovo ThinkPad like android phone, that would be great  

Sent from my i9100, ReVolt JB 4.4


----------



## youngchaos (Jul 19, 2013)

isri said:


> If there would be Lenovo ThinkPad like android phone, that would be great
> 
> Sent from my i9100, ReVolt JB 4.4

Click to collapse



You think is not worth? O what?


----------



## mariovega (Jul 19, 2013)

*received locullt*

Not sure yet: I have to make a choice, WP8 or Android. I need something cheap. My options are Galaxy S advance, lumia 520, lumia 620. I´m thinking about it now.


----------



## Bishal Pranto Roy (Jul 19, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## isri (Jul 19, 2013)

youngchaos said:


> You think is not worth? O what?

Click to collapse



No, I think it would be great idea. I love ThinkPad design, great build quality, rubbed surface, nice mat screen - that would be perfect phone for me. 

Sent from my i9100, ReVolt JB 4.4


----------



## youngchaos (Jul 19, 2013)

isri said:


> No, I think it would be great idea. I love ThinkPad design, great build quality, rubbed surface, nice mat screen - that would be perfect phone for me.
> 
> Sent from my i9100, ReVolt JB 4.4

Click to collapse




Oh well,what about then A820 or A830?


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 19, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> I think the 229 might have been UK pricing
> It is almost perfect price difference from 199 USD
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



http://www.geek.com/android/nexus-7-refresh-dubbed-nexus-2-7-inch-starting-at-229-1562490/

Actually, $229.99 for US customers. It is a really fair price imo, 16GB base Wi-Fi with 5MP camera and Snapdragon 600. I have an iPad 4, so I will not buy any other tablets unless Apple releases an iPad Mini 2 with a Retina Display and processor as good as the iPad 4.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> http://www.geek.com/android/nexus-7-refresh-dubbed-nexus-2-7-inch-starting-at-229-1562490/
> 
> Actually, $229.99 for US customers. It is a really fair price imo, 16GB base Wi-Fi with 5MP camera and Snapdragon 600. I have an iPad 4, so I will not buy any other tablets unless Apple releases an iPad Mini 2 with a Retina Display and processor as good as the iPad 4.

Click to collapse



Dont bet on retina for 2nd gen mini
But it will however be thinner and have the newer processor 
So better internals and much thinner
But no retina

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 19, 2013)

I know. That's why I will buy a 3rd gen iPad Mini or iPad 6.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 19, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> I know. That's why I will buy a 3rd gen iPad Mini or iPad 6.

Click to collapse



I would buy the iPad 5 though
Its gonna have the iPad mini design

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:16 AM ----------

Scrap what I said about retina iPad mini
Lg is producing the panels Now and preparing for shipping soon
We might just see retina iPad mini

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 AM ----------

And get this
We note 2 owners will be skipping 4.2 and going straight to 4.3
With the release of 4.3 next week at Google's event

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

xperia z ultra is tooooo large for me.

i'm waiting a new sony phone that display around 5- 5.5 inch.


----------



## one-option (Jul 19, 2013)

I can't find my dreams mobile in the market 

flagships devices become so big 4.7' and above (unpocketable size), this is really big screens .

I need something like iphone 4s size (4" screen not more) , with HTC Desire S design (aluminum unibody) , big replaceable battery which will keep my smartphone working under heavy use for more than one day , with good glass protection for screen, with full connectivity options NFC, Bluetooth 4.0, wifi & gps

with latest stable Android version ( I prefer HTC sense but with more options)


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 19, 2013)

LG panels mean IPS displays that meet Retina standards? Or is it a totally different screen? I got the Note 2 myself, just waiting for the guy to ship, but he hasn't done anything since 9 am today. I just hope he ships soon.


----------



## persano (Jul 19, 2013)

one-option said:


> I can't find my dreams mobile in the market
> 
> flagships devices become so big 4.7' and above (unpocketable size), this is really big screens .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



chinese one ? i think this is nearly impossible

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm pretty much happy with my current one x, well I AM thinking of investing in an HTC One.


----------



## jordanishere (Jul 20, 2013)

one-option said:


> I can't find my dreams mobile in the market
> 
> flagships devices become so big 4.7' and above (unpocketable size), this is really big screens .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was in the same boat.  I hate that the best phones also happen to be the largest.  It sucks to be honest.

I got a xiaomi mi2s.  13mp camera, snapdragon 600, removable battery, 32gig internal drive, 4ish inch screen.  $439.  Comes with Dolby surround sound too (although nothing beats the cm10 DSP manager).

Updates every Friday from miui as well, as its their flagship device.  Best phone I've had. 

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> LG panels mean IPS displays that meet Retina standards? Or is it a totally different screen? I got the Note 2 myself, just waiting for the guy to ship, but he hasn't done anything since 9 am today. I just hope he ships soon.

Click to collapse



According to lg it will be retina

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 20, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> According to lg it will be retina
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Good, I am not a fan of IPS displays myself. I have one on the Nexus 4 and it just looks bad with the digitizer present.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Good, I am not a fan of IPS displays myself. I have one on the Nexus 4 and it just looks bad with the digitizer present.

Click to collapse



I wish amoled were on the iPad mini
But without over saturation 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




nviz22 said:


> Good, I am not a fan of IPS displays myself. I have one on the Nexus 4 and it just looks bad with the digitizer present.

Click to collapse



And because it is retina doesn't mean it isn't IPS
It just means the colors are real and the pixelation is insane
It is still an IPS display

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




SamAsh07 said:


> I'm pretty much happy with my current one x, well I AM thinking of investing in an HTC One.

Click to collapse



Just get the one x+

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zounduser (Jul 20, 2013)

persano said:


> it is better, the s4 is better than  htc one in some specs. s3 is "old", it can feel cheap, but it is an exellent device
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have the ONE, and the DNA, easily the 2 best phones ive ever owned. I will have the butterfly s next........i feel it will b the next best phone. It will b a tough choice between the butterfly s, and the T6. hopefully, ill get both. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

What about the z ultra
Or the s4 snapdragon 800 edition
Or the one 800
The butterfly s will not even compare to them
And I can't wait for the note 3

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------

I think this might be a record hitting day for my note 2 battery
I've gone from 7 in the morning to now 12:07 and the battery is only at 19%
Dang
Usually I charge around 10 PM
Yippee kie yay

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## promise27 (Jul 20, 2013)

*If stuck on Verizon, Droid DNA or Galaxy S3?*

If you were stuck on Verizon would you get the Droid DNA or Galaxy S3? They are both currently $49.99 w/ 2yr contract. I don't need the latest and greatest that is why I always get a generation behind when upgrading for a lower cost. I'm currently running a rooted Droid 2 :crying: Specs wise the DNA is better, but down the road I want upgradability to the latest OS, not sure who will keep their devices updated longer, HTC or Samsung, and I know getting the latest OS won't last forever. Also looking for community support if I decide to root and flash the ROM at some point, seeing as more people have S3's and the DNA is a Verizon exclusive, development might go further with the S3.

Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## SuganAnbalagan (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm liking the HTC ONE, but when I see raw power I wanted to go for S4. Hopefully after I complete my ongoing projects I would buy one of these for sure.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

What do you think of iBerry phones?

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neverbeenfrustrated (Jul 20, 2013)

I've recently bought a sgs4 and I love it) I'm on foxhound rom) it works really fast and smoothly... And I guess the next Samsung galaxy is gonna be my next phone)

Отправленные с моего GT-I9505 с помощью Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## migzjake (Jul 20, 2013)

*newbie*

sony sp. good?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 20, 2013)

Cash in hand for the note 3!!! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

promise27 said:


> If you were stuck on Verizon would you get the Droid DNA or Galaxy S3? They are both currently $49.99 w/ 2yr contract. I don't need the latest and greatest that is why I always get a generation behind when upgrading for a lower cost. I'm currently running a rooted Droid 2 :crying: Specs wise the DNA is better, but down the road I want upgradability to the latest OS, not sure who will keep their devices updated longer, HTC or Samsung, and I know getting the latest OS won't last forever. Also looking for community support if I decide to root and flash the ROM at some point, seeing as more people have S3's and the DNA is a Verizon exclusive, development might go further with the S3.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated, thanks!

Click to collapse



DNA
Battery is about the same and the processor is faster
And the display is 1080p
And its newer

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 AM ----------




Zachinater said:


> DNA
> Battery is about the same and the processor is faster
> And the display is 1080p
> And its newer
> ...

Click to collapse



And and HTC already has a 4.2.2 ROM ready for the dna

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 AM ----------




migzjake said:


> sony sp. good?

Click to collapse



Decent
I would get if if ur on a budget
But the z is the phone to get

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mariovega (Jul 20, 2013)

What do you think of the lumia 520? Or the 620? I want a good AND cheap phone.


----------



## Kinemi (Jul 20, 2013)

mariovega said:


> What do you think of the lumia 520? Or the 620? I want a good AND cheap phone.

Click to collapse



For a good and cheap phone i would go with a middle-range android phone because you can customize your rom and make it last 
Besides, google said the KLP will run on low-end phones !


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

mariovega said:


> What do you think of the lumia 520? Or the 620? I want a good AND cheap phone.

Click to collapse



620
Butbif your open to other operating systems then you could get a decent Sony device or a Samsung device running android
And apple is going to have its new low end device soon so look into that one as well
But like the guy above me said, with android you can flash a ROM and make it last

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lars1216 (Jul 20, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> 620
> Butbif your open to other operating systems then you could get a decent Sony device or a Samsung device running android
> And apple is going to have its new low end device soon so look into that one as well
> But like the guy above me said, with android you can flash a ROM and make it last
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually if you want new, and in a price range of 250 euros or less, your better of with WP8 rather than android. It'll be a way better experience, but most people here are biased towards android and don't wanna hear this. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 20, 2013)

lars1216 said:


> Actually if you want new, and in a price range of 250 euros or less, your better of with WP8 rather than android. It'll be a way better experience, but most people here are biased towards android and don't wanna hear this.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Agree with u on the biased part
But in the long run
Android will have more support and last longer
There are people still using the galaxy s and running with no lag
So a low end android might be best

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dey2929 (Jul 20, 2013)

> [/COLOR]And get this
> We note 2 owners will be skipping 4.2 and going straight to 4.3
> With the release of 4.3 next week at Google's event
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



True but it ll take a lot of time for samsung to release it....and theres nothing new in 4.3 and its not worth waiting.....



Sent from my Nexus 4 on android 4.3


----------



## one-option (Jul 20, 2013)

jordanishere said:


> I got a xiaomi mi2s.
> Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S

Click to collapse



I think it is a nice phone , but  I believe that I will go for HTC One, it is the best thing for now in the market

I'm waiting now for the moto x


----------



## jordanishere (Jul 20, 2013)

If you prefer a large screen, then I would suggest a device other than the mi2s.  I don't prefer the large screens of most devices, so this was an easy choice for me.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## zkrocek (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm currently in the market for a new phone. I would have purchased a Galaxy S4 DE but they're sold out like crazy. I was then looking at the HTC One but I'd want the GP edition (not available on VZW, my carrier). They're going to release "their new family of droid phones" in a few days, but my question is this:

If you have to pick between a locked GS4, HTC One, or Moto X which would you go for?

The development for the phone behind the scenes (like you see with the Galaxy Nexus, my current phone) is a must and I'd like a much better battery than on the Nexus. 

Not sure where to go! Any suggestions?


----------



## baroiic (Jul 21, 2013)

Galaxy S4 active 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jul 21, 2013)

zkrocek said:


> I'm currently in the market for a new phone. I would have purchased a Galaxy S4 DE but they're sold out like crazy. I was then looking at the HTC One but I'd want the GP edition (not available on VZW, my carrier). They're going to release "their new family of droid phones" in a few days, but my question is this:
> 
> If you have to pick between a locked GS4, HTC One, or Moto X which would you go for?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'm in the same boat as you. got the gnex on day 1, and now ready for a new phone on vzw. I think the GS4 and the MotoX will have the best developer support. But just like you, i want something with a much better battery life. So i'm looking at the Droid Ultra Maxx as well, for that reason. The Moto X will have a smaller, non-removeable battery (2200mah) and lower specs than the rest of these phones. The other specs don't bother me, but it's battery for me. The Maxx probably won't have as much development, but it probably won't need it either (it'll have the fastest cpu and best battery life of these options).


----------



## altius_cooper (Jul 21, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3


----------



## rk.galaxys2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Galaxy S5:laugh:


----------



## therealtaynak (Jul 21, 2013)

*forced typing*

can't post to the forum that i want to because i have less than ten post so ...

my next phone is probably going to be the samsung galaxy S4


----------



## civikakias (Jul 21, 2013)

I was thinking for the s4 but i saw some video shots and was bad! So i change my mind to go for the htc one.!


----------



## shayan1103 (Jul 21, 2013)

s4 min duos best smartphone for middle east


----------



## leonardodettoileo (Jul 21, 2013)

Now i have galaxy nexus, and i love it, but probabily my next phone will be the Nexus 5 or new motorola!


----------



## ifti786 (Jul 21, 2013)

Huawei Ascend Y300, Lumia 520 or my good old Desire S I cant decide which one to get or just to keep the Desire S?!


----------



## Henry_01 (Jul 21, 2013)

Xiaomi MI2

Second hand it is even cheaper then when the Wildfire S got released. Can't miss this deal. Perfect size and performance. Oh and as you can see in my signature I love MIUI.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC Wildfire S A510e


----------



## shayan1103 (Jul 21, 2013)

Best choice buy s4 duos for china


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 21, 2013)

shayan1103 said:


> Best choice buy s4 duos for china

Click to collapse



Wait for the snapdragon 800 edition
Or who knows u might just get the LTE advanced edition
Its coming yo Japan soon

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zylor (Jul 22, 2013)

Xperia Z Ultra


----------



## AREMA (Jul 22, 2013)

Lumia 1020 to replace my Lumia 820. And Android Oppo Find



~~~ sent from TapaTalk for Android ~~~


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 22, 2013)

zylor said:


> Xperia Z Ultra

Click to collapse



Bit big don't ya think
And this is coming from a note 2 owner
Hehe
But specs are jumping off the walls for that phone
The super fast snapdragon 800 with the full HD display and bravos engine
Plus the super slim and sexy design
And the giant battery
Damn
But But he note 3 will out beet it
Its gonna have either the 800 or the exynos 5 clocked at 1.9
The processor will depend on if u get international or us carrier
And 1080 super amoled 5.7 inch dislpay

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Moraga (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't know, probably a wiko or something cheap


----------



## Morfarj (Jul 22, 2013)

*s4 mini*

S4 mini of course.


----------



## FreshAndFunky (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm going for the Apple iPhone 5s


----------



## zylor (Jul 22, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Bit big don't ya think
> And this is coming from a note 2 owner
> Hehe
> But specs are jumping off the walls for that phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3 will have the same CPU so it won't beat it... 

And i love the Xperia ZU! And Samsung got me a little bit disappointed with the software updates on my Note 1 and my Galaxy S2... so for now i'm going for Sony!


----------



## Derpoholic (Jul 22, 2013)

I am looking for the best tablet out there, which one should i get? 

Skickat från min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ParanoidParanoid (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey guys

Went over to the store this week end to check out the HTC One and Samsung GS4.

- I assume the google edition doesnt have all the bloatware that clutters the interface, right?
- Were these designed for preschoolers? I mean, what's the use of having an HD resolution and a 5" screen if you're going to display only 5 lines of ttext on it? Any way to change that?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 22, 2013)

zylor said:


> Note 3 will have the same CPU so it won't beat it...
> 
> And i love the Xperia ZU! And Samsung got me a little bit disappointed with the software updates on my Note 1 and my Galaxy S2... so for now i'm going for Sony!

Click to collapse



You think sony will have better update support
Hehe
Some ion users are still waiting for jellybean
Let alone 4.2
I wouldn't go with Sony if you want it for updates

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 07:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------




Derpoholic said:


> I am looking for the best tablet out there, which one should i get?
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Toshiba write pro
It has the new tegra 4

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## zylor (Jul 22, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> You think sony will have better update support
> Hehe
> Some ion users are still waiting for jellybean
> Let alone 4.2
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no perfect company... I'm going for Sony because I love the device.. That's it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toastedjelly (Jul 22, 2013)

My next device just may be the LG G2 .  I picked up an LGOG to replace my busted S3 and have been a fan since.  And to think I almost forgot LG was a phone manufacturer......almost.


----------



## Gordon S Valentine (Jul 22, 2013)

next phone smartfren andromax c


----------



## sidthegreatest (Jul 22, 2013)

Just gonna put this in here : http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=home

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DOMF (Jul 22, 2013)

My next phone will be whatever the next best qwerty slider is. Why is no one making these anymore damnit!


----------



## evokidd (Jul 22, 2013)

Think I will go with G4


----------



## domboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Derpoholic said:


> I am looking for the best tablet out there, which one should i get?
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9300 med Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



You might want to specify what size you are looking for, and/or perhaps what you want to use it for. That might help narrow down the many choices. I would say there is no single best tablet.


----------



## ParanoidParanoid (Jul 22, 2013)

What about: which tablet to run Ubuntu?


----------



## Alkyl (Jul 22, 2013)

Nexus 4 more than likely for me. Unless i can find a way to afford a S4


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Alkyl said:


> Nexus 4 more than likely for me. Unless i can find a way to afford a S4

Click to collapse



S4 is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 23, 2013)

ParanoidParanoid said:


> What about: which tablet to run Ubuntu?

Click to collapse



Nexus 10

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




Alkyl said:


> Nexus 4 more than likely for me. Unless i can find a way to afford a S4

Click to collapse



Just get nexus 5 when it comes out

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 23, 2013)

Need a tablet that has miui support ( everything works.) 10inch or bigger fast. And has ics Roms ( like it better than jb) and has a HD display with at least 1 camera and has tegra 3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akonyao (Jul 23, 2013)

just bought a htc one s,like it's metal unibody and it's hand feeling.


----------



## Alkyl (Jul 23, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Just get nexus 5 when it comes out
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



if Google continues with their price points as with the nexus 4 , cheaper and unlocked vs branded offers, then I'll definitely look into it


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Need a tablet that has miui support ( everything works.) 10inch or bigger fast. And has ics Roms ( like it better than jb) and has a HD display with at least 1 camera and has tegra 3
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Sorry but mini doesn't support tablets
Only nexus 7
And as for ICS support
Asus transformer tablets

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## bbrad (Jul 23, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Sorry but mini doesn't support tablets
> Only nexus 7
> And as for ICS support
> Asus transformer tablets
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn but I love miui haha thanks anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 23, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Damn but I love miui haha thanks anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



But if your looking for a good tablet running latest operating system
Toshiba excite pro and excite write
Both have tegra 4 processors and 2560x1600 pixel display
Amazing devices

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## atmosphere1991 (Jul 23, 2013)

*iPhone4s*

iPhone 4 s is a good choise


----------



## AREMA (Jul 23, 2013)

Gordon S Valentine said:


> next phone smartfren andromax c

Click to collapse



Hahaha, you must be Indonesian. Why you dont try Huawei Ascend "cheap" Windows Phone from same provider? LOL 



~~~ sent from TapaTalk for Android ~~~


----------



## florian94140 (Jul 23, 2013)

For sure Note 3 ... or maybe Moto X (luv moto design)


----------



## Nbsss (Jul 23, 2013)

Ubuntu edge anyone lol.
It has 4gb of ram and a sapphire crystal screen


----------



## MightyRaith (Jul 23, 2013)

HTC One then convert it to the Google Play edition for sure.


----------



## jessesam (Jul 23, 2013)

HTC one max is the way to go!! 

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 23, 2013)

jessesam said:


> HTC one max is the way to go!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I'm with you
I hope its compatible if not better than the note 3

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pvitruvian (Jul 23, 2013)

HTC One!


----------



## patricia_tan (Jul 23, 2013)

HTC one for now...


----------



## vbdetlevvb (Jul 23, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

I would wait until the Nexus is released.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 24, 2013)

Sammy has it wrapped tight..... Removable battery lightweight and easy to hold with great screens .....and of course the freedom to flash AOSP ROMs once rooted....come on September I'm ready for the Note 3 !!!!! Who wants to talk it down??? Lol 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## daogiahieu (Jul 24, 2013)

I thick i will save my mony for galaxy note 3, i am using s4 :laugh:


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Sammy has it wrapped tight..... Removable battery lightweight and easy to hold with great screens .....and of course the freedom to flash AOSP ROMs once rooted....come on September I'm ready for the Note 3 !!!!! Who wants to talk it down??? Lol
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Um...
HTC one maxx
Gonna have snappy 800
Lcd3 true black 1080p
It gonna be BAWS
Plus with a phone that big its gonna have a giant battery, so there is no reason to have remove able
But I am quite the note fan
Posting on a note 2 right now
Its BAWS

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Jakalon (Jul 24, 2013)

For now, I am so glad to have my W8. It's not necessary to buy telephone each year.


----------



## kgibsonuk (Jul 24, 2013)

*Next phone*

I plan on getting the Galaxy S4 to replace my antiquated Xperia Play.


----------



## ninjalad4 (Jul 24, 2013)

As long as the price is correct at $299, I have to go with the Moto X


----------



## Alias84270 (Jul 24, 2013)

For me, i think it will be the note 3. if it's not so much expensive.


----------



## vizhigal (Jul 24, 2013)

Gionee E6


----------



## ehabbo (Jul 24, 2013)

HTC One for me :good:


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

I think I'm gonna wait for the first tegra 4 phone

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## GianPacayra (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm happy with my Samsung Galaxy S4 (i9505) :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

I can't wait for rootbox 4.3 rom 
It gonna be baws

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darthlogan (Jul 24, 2013)

I would like to buy a new mobile. For me, the camera is the most important. What mobile has the better camera?

Iocean X7 Turbo
 UMI X2
 ZOPO C2 Platinum 
 ThL W200
 ThL W8 Beyond 
 JIAYU G4
 Xiaomi Mi2A

I think the Xiaomi Mi2A, but this mobile have problems with autofocus in some pictures and the problem is not fix yet.


----------



## endeavor2908 (Jul 24, 2013)

*HTC Vivid vs One VX*

I still cant decide, if the HTC Vivid or the HTC One VX, making a side by side the HTC Vivid looks superior (more internal storage, better CPU, battery life time and back and front cameras are both better) BUT the One VX has a better graphic processor and NFC (Vivid does not have NFC at all) which are very important features to me, so, help please.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

endeavor2908 said:


> I still cant decide, if the HTC Vivid or the HTC One VX, making a side by side the HTC Vivid looks superior (more internal storage, better CPU, battery life time and back and front cameras are both better) BUT the One VX has a better graphic processor and NFC (Vivid does not have NFC at all) which are very important features to me, so, help please.

Click to collapse



Vx 
It will get more support from htc

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

I was previous Siemens fan, then LG, now I'm truly Samsung fan and I think mine next would be probably Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## ImmortalTekkers (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a HTC One, is it any good?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

ImmortalTekkers said:


> I'm thinking of buying a HTC One, is it any good?

Click to collapse



Of course
One of the best on the market

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kymosabee (Jul 24, 2013)

HTC oNe was the best camera I've ever owned. Go for it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 24, 2013)

kymosabee said:


> HTC oNe was the best camera I've ever owned. Go for it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Clearly you haven't tried the lamia 1020

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkensync (Jul 25, 2013)

Probably LG Optimus 4x HD as it is cheap for what it offers


----------



## kilometers4 (Jul 25, 2013)

Nexus 5... If the specs are pretty good


----------



## amemes (Jul 25, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> Nexus 5... If the specs are pretty good

Click to collapse



Indeed looks like a nice device.


----------



## kilometers4 (Jul 25, 2013)

amemes said:


> Indeed looks like a nice device.

Click to collapse



Depends on which rumours you look at


----------



## bsmitty83 (Jul 25, 2013)

Ubuntu edge if it gets built . 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kmuelle1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've the HTC One and its amazing


----------



## AndroGeek974 (Jul 25, 2013)

My future smartphone is the Google Nexus 4. It's look awesome *.*


----------



## wolly6973 (Jul 25, 2013)

I will be upgrading my galaxy s2 to an s4 next week!

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doctor_droid (Jul 25, 2013)

wolly6973 said:
			
		

> I will be upgrading my galaxy s2 to an s4 next week!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Just a free advice... get a phone which has a good developer support and not the one which has no sources available


----------



## iArePJ (Jul 25, 2013)

I'd get the Samsung Galaxy S4. I'm upgrading from my Atrix


----------



## wolly6973 (Jul 25, 2013)

Isn't the S4 supposed to be the best right now? Don't want to waste my upgrade on something that will be obsolete before I an eligible again.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 25, 2013)

doctor_droid said:


> Just a free advice... get a phone which has a good developer support and not the one which has no sources available

Click to collapse



So in other words get a Samsung or HTC or xperia device
Not other devices
Except nexus devices are OK too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mike 01Hawk (Jul 25, 2013)

Rocking an L9, but if the boot loader doesn't get an easy unlock soon I may be jumping ship to the N4


----------



## bbrad (Jul 25, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> So in other words get a Samsung or HTC or xperia device
> Not other devices
> Except nexus devices are OK too
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Nexus is OK? Sir have you gone full retard lol. Jk but really nexus has the best Dev support.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## civikakias (Jul 25, 2013)

i think the htc one is better than s4...


----------



## joseberna (Jul 26, 2013)

Now i have HOX... I like HTC Butterfly... And a long time, the ultimate nexus 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Atari.2600 (Jul 26, 2013)

The s4 100% it deserves the attention.. Great phone!


----------



## Hazardous Pain (Jul 26, 2013)

I currently use an Xperia S! If I'm upgrading my phone I will get an Xperia Z or an Xperia Z Ultra (if I sell my nexus 7)


----------



## |tngo| (Jul 26, 2013)

*Finally My account is activated *

In my opinion: 
1. Iphone
2. HTC 
3. Sony Er
4. Samsung 
5. Others

Currently I am using Iphone


----------



## persano (Jul 26, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> In my opinion:
> 1. Iphone
> 2. HTC
> 3. Sony Er
> ...

Click to collapse



wrong. apple said their phone is expensive and it isnt competitive. is true, htc one rocks and s4 true. sony xperia z is good too

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Jul 26, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> In my opinion:
> 1. Iphone
> 2. HTC
> 3. Sony Er
> ...

Click to collapse



The iPhone sucks. iOS is horremdous

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## bbrad (Jul 26, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> In my opinion:
> 1. Iphone
> 2. HTC
> 3. Sony Er
> ...

Click to collapse



This guy is a master troll

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.yazdi (Jul 26, 2013)

my next smart phone will be htc one because of it's design and style


----------



## dev1975 (Jul 26, 2013)

If the camera was better and not so much of a gimmick, then I would have certainly gone towards the HTC One. As it stands, it may well be the Galaxy S4. I was thinking about getting something different but from what I've seen so far, the S4 has some really cool stuff going for it and just seems nicer. Just a shame it's made of plastic...guess we can't have everything!


----------



## GanassaStorta (Jul 26, 2013)

I have an Optimus 2x. It was a scam, I had to flash a custom rom in order to get decent performance. That said, my next phone is gonna be a Nexus, but only if it's not manufactured by LG.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

bbrad said:


> Nexus is OK? Sir have you gone full retard lol. Jk but really nexus has the best Dev support.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you not get sarcasm?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 AM ----------




joseberna said:


> Now i have HOX... I like HTC Butterfly... And a long time, the ultimate nexus
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium

Click to collapse



Butterfly s for the win

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:08 AM ----------




Hazardous Pain said:


> I currently use an Xperia S! If I'm upgrading my phone I will get an Xperia Z or an Xperia Z Ultra (if I sell my nexus 7)

Click to collapse



What about the xperia honami?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 AM ----------




laugh123 said:


> My next smartphone will be iphone or samsung.....you can choose by verifying or contacting someone

Click to collapse



Do you need to think to make that decision
Samsung!!!!
I been rocking the note 2 for quite some time and it is baws

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Wisoo (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) and it's starting to get really laggy with new apps, so I want to get a new phone. The problem is I can't decide. I don't really have any preference as I've only ever used one smartphone, which is the one I currently have. Money is not an issue, so I could buy pretty much any phone available. 

What phone would you recommend me to get? Or would it be smarter to wait a couple of months? 

I appreciate any help


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 26, 2013)

Wisoo said:


> Hi, I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) and it's starting to get really laggy with new apps, so I want to get a new phone. The problem is I can't decide. I don't really have any preference as I've only ever used one smartphone, which is the one I currently have. Money is not an issue, so I could buy pretty much any phone available.
> 
> What phone would you recommend me to get? Or would it be smarter to wait a couple of months?
> 
> I appreciate any help

Click to collapse



Wait for the xperia z ultra to go in sale
Its worth it
I'm on the note 2
You might wanna also wait for the note 3
Or just go for an s4 or HTC one

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## n0s22 (Jul 26, 2013)

Wisoo said:


> Hi, I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) and it's starting to get really laggy with new apps, so I want to get a new phone. The problem is I can't decide. I don't really have any preference as I've only ever used one smartphone, which is the one I currently have. Money is not an issue, so I could buy pretty much any phone available.
> 
> What phone would you recommend me to get? Or would it be smarter to wait a couple of months?
> 
> I appreciate any help

Click to collapse



HTC one would be my suggestion. The best phone at the market right now.


----------



## nviz22 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a Note II and I doubt I will be upgrading this year. I might buy a Nexus 5 or Moto X as a 2nd phone, but my Note II will be my main phone. People will say the N5 is an upgrade, but I don't consider it that since I will be using my Note II mainly. I just hope LG doesn't make the next Nexus phone because they screwed up the digitizer being visible with their atrocious IPS display (Super LCD is better since it doesn't show washed-out colors like the Nexus 7 (OG) or the Nexus 4), the phone overheats, the memory options were too low, the battery was not as good, and LTE was disabled. If they make it like the G2, then I might buy it. Note II it is for me.

---------- Post added at 01:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 PM ----------




Wisoo said:


> Hi, I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S (i9000) and it's starting to get really laggy with new apps, so I want to get a new phone. The problem is I can't decide. I don't really have any preference as I've only ever used one smartphone, which is the one I currently have. Money is not an issue, so I could buy pretty much any phone available.
> 
> What phone would you recommend me to get? Or would it be smarter to wait a couple of months?
> 
> I appreciate any help

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4 if you want to continue using Samsung's software. HTC One if you want a premium build quality with dual speakers, a nice camera, and a good package. Xperia Z if you want the Water Proof and Dust Proof phone, or the G2 if you don't mind LG. The Moto X is about to come out in a month's time, so that also could work.


----------



## iPeck (Jul 26, 2013)

Just got the xperia zl. a little bulky but i Love it !


----------



## n J o y (Jul 26, 2013)

i have a Galaxy S4 but i want to see the new Nexus 5, i think that i'll buy it..


----------



## amadorl608 (Jul 26, 2013)

next nexus.


----------



## supasieu (Jul 26, 2013)

Gonna get Note 3 when its release.


----------



## Supersaiyan.IV (Jul 27, 2013)

Eyeing the Ubuntu Edge phone. Mostly excited about the build-quality, sapphire glass, and brand new silicone-anode Li-Ion battery technology.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 27, 2013)

Supersaiyan.IV said:


> Eyeing the Ubuntu Edge phone. Mostly excited about the build-quality, sapphire glass, and brand new silicone-anode Li-Ion battery technology.

Click to collapse



Dont for get the processor
The highest mobile multi core processor

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## irock2hard (Jul 27, 2013)

I kinda want to get the new lumia phone.  I want to see how that ridiculous 42Megapixel camera is going to look hahah


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 27, 2013)

Well im holding off on upgrading to the iphone 5 until the price drops a bit. Now im going to be very fortunate if my sis in laws friend does as promised.

She is on O2 and recently upgraded to the IP5. She had the iphone 4 however the back casing had shattered after a drop. Doesnt affect the working of the phone and can be covered by a case.she has said she would sell it to me for £30 and she will go online to O2 to unlock it for me.

Im thinking I should go for It as I will be very new to IOS and this will keep me happy until the IP5 drops so I can upgrade (contract ends 3rd sept) the price wont drop by then.

Still lets see im just hoping I like IOS!

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 27, 2013)

What should I get
New nexus 7 at the full price 16gb
Or 1st gen nexus 7 at 170 32gb?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## thehurricaneguy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm moving to the nexus 4.
Waiting for it to ship...


----------



## Brute.Force (Jul 27, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> What should I get
> New nexus 7 at the full price 16gb
> Or 1st gen nexus 7 at 170 32gb?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



There is no reason to choose the old one. Go for the new one


----------



## Akshay (Aky) (Jul 27, 2013)

Gonna buy new Nexus 7. 

Sent from my SGS3


----------



## Mikebox (Jul 27, 2013)

Most likely the new flagship for Samsung. They seem to have a good grip with phones.


----------



## Kenzo007X (Jul 27, 2013)

For now i'm happy with my S3 but in the future who knows...something FHD and with a bit more ram. Maybe when KLP comes out!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tyronegoku (Jul 27, 2013)

Ok, here goes..

I bought a Google nexus 4 on sunday 21 july, and i recieved it today.

But I heard about motox only two days ago. 

Now i am wondering whether to keep this phone or return it ? 

I dont care about the UI or the fancy new soft features in the MotoX, but i care about the hardware (basically processor Speed, battery, and the PRICE.

NOTE: I am buying either phones unlocked at full price. 

SO, Please suggest? what should I do? should i keep my nexus 4 ? or Send it back and wait for motoX?

Thanks


----------



## shoey63 (Jul 27, 2013)

Add Sony Xperia Z to your list of considerations 

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kadukarashutosh7 (Jul 27, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> Lets see im just hoping I like IOS!
> 
> Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom

Click to collapse




Please do share your experience with iOS. :thumbup:


----------



## jordanishere (Jul 27, 2013)

tyronegoku said:


> Ok, here goes..
> 
> I bought a Google nexus 4 on sunday 21 july, and i recieved it today.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd return it.  A nexus 4 this late in the game, especially with the fragile glass back, really isn't worth it.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 27, 2013)

kadukarashutosh7 said:


> Please do share your experience with iOS. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



Will do.  It won't stop me coming here! Tapatalk will be the first purchase. 

I do intend on assisting with android issues as always. New phone won't stop that. 

Will keep my s2 to play with. 

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## Howdareme (Jul 27, 2013)

Samsung galaxy s4 mini or Samsung galaxy ace 3


----------



## oyamabedal (Jul 27, 2013)

For me Galaxy s4 mini


----------



## chris311fan (Jul 27, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hey, 


I just picked up the S4. Sprint is doing a buy one get one, and you can get it for 130 with a new contract with sprint through Sam's Club Wireless (no membership required). The S4 is where it's at, do it!!!!


----------



## josephnero (Jul 27, 2013)

Iam waiting for Xperia I1 (honami).also with xperia T getting 4.3 I might wait for next year flagships.first quarter that is.

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## jeroendj2 (Jul 27, 2013)

I might buy a sgs4 clone or somethin like tha

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 27, 2013)

What about the allfine fine11?
I've seen it on websites and am wondering if it is any goid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## death_entry (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine is going to be the Ubuntu Edge Superphone! Already ordered one, I've been drooling about having a pocketable PC since my OQO

Android / Ubuntu...
128GB Storage
4GB Ram... what more could you ask for lol 
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge/x/4042531

I think this is a good stab at being a computer phone... the best is the new one that Imate are apparently trying to produce but it's all gone quiet...  I'll admit I have been addicted to the idea and been wanting to say I no longer buy phones but PC's the size of one


----------



## Amritttt (Jul 27, 2013)

I had nexus one, nexus s, galaxy s2, galaxy s3. All me pervious phones had brilliant dev support but now I was thinking LG G2 or butterfly S but there won't be dev support for either. 

Sent From My Galaxy S3


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Jul 28, 2013)

death_entry said:


> Mine is going to be the Ubuntu Edge Superphone! Already ordered one, I've been drooling about having a pocketable PC since my OQO
> 
> Android / Ubuntu...
> 128GB Storage
> ...

Click to collapse



This is interesting...... I like the idea..... The phone isn't all that great with a 4.5 inch screen (I'm liking bigger phones after having the s2 for 2 years) a full PC on the other hand would be great whenever you want to do real things and exit the mobile side....... Love seeing the new stuff surface and can't wait for someone to unleash a beast! 

BTW guys NOTE 3 in a month from now!!!!! Yeah buddy! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:31 PM ----------




Amritttt said:


> I had nexus one, nexus s, galaxy s2, galaxy s3. All me pervious phones had brilliant dev support but now I was thinking LG G2 or butterfly S but there won't be dev support for either.
> 
> Sent From My Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



So was the move from the s2 to the s3 a big improvement??? Just curious on your personal opinion.... 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## |tngo| (Jul 28, 2013)

*Maybe I said My Opinion*



bbrad said:


> This guy is a master troll
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you know bbrad I am working as a mobile programer I have a shop in my country Iphone comes just for LCD or Mic or Battery something like that I mean in software there is no wrong at all ( out side of developer ), But other you know .


----------



## bbrad (Jul 28, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> Do you know bbrad I am working as a mobile programer I have a shop in my country Iphone comes just for LCD or Mic or Battery something like that I mean in software there is no wrong at all ( out side of developer ), But other you know .

Click to collapse



Plus there owned by the worst company ever they want to put everyone our of business, they don't innovate, and its so locked down it isn't funny. Not trying to bash you just apple.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## |tngo| (Jul 28, 2013)

*True but I am using Iphone for 1 and half year*



persano said:


> wrong. apple said their phone is expensive and it isnt competitive. is true, htc one rocks and s4 true. sony xperia z is good too
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Iphone expensive because it really good ( hardware if good and you don't have a choice to change something inside you have just replace ). HTC newest is a very good and I put it number 2  
But Samsung   ( someone will try to kill me :laugh: )

---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------




bbrad said:


> Plus there owned by the worst company ever they want to put everyone our of business, they don't innovate, and its so locked down it isn't funny. Not trying to bash you just apple.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Do you agree with me their hardware is good?


----------



## nikzDHD (Jul 28, 2013)

jordanishere said:


> I'd return it.  A nexus 4 this late in the game, especially with the fragile glass back, really isn't worth it.
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S

Click to collapse



Processor wise it's still solid especially if the X will be using a dual core snap dragon. N4 still performs fast and is silky smooth. The X may have the better camera though. But we won't know until it comes out and until we see some samples. Otherwise N4 is still a good option as its a proper nexus device. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## persano (Jul 28, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> Iphone expensive because it really good ( hardware if good and you don't have a choice to change something inside you have just replace ). HTC newest is a very good and I put it number 2
> But Samsung   ( someone will try to kill me :laugh: )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



apple say that they arent competitive. they said that, i read it


----------



## tyronegoku (Jul 28, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> Processor wise it's still solid especially if the X will be using a dual core snap dragon. N4 still performs fast and is silky smooth. The X may have the better camera though. But we won't know until it comes out and until we see some samples. Otherwise N4 is still a good option as its a proper nexus device.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Thanks, 
that is exactly what I wanted to hear. I dont care about the camera though. i won't be using much apps either, but i just knowing that my phone can run those heavy apps (Read games) is what is gonna make me satisfied .


----------



## Deic (Jul 28, 2013)

*Leotec* L-Phone Xenon X153














Specifications:

Display 5.3" QHD IPS capacitive touch
Resolution 540x 960
MT6589 - 1.2 GHz Quad Core
AndroidTM 4.2 (Support Flash)
4GB Memory
RAM 1 GB DDR3
Dual Sim (1 Slot 3G + 2G / 1 Slot 2G)
2G: GSM 850/900/1800/1900
3G: WCDMA 850/2100 MHz
GPRS, EDGE, HSPA + (HSDPA 42.2Mbps / HSUPA: 11.5Mbps)
USB 2.0
Micro SD card reader (up to 32GB)
3.5mm Headphone output
Gravity sensor (G-sensor)
Proximity and Light Sensor
WiFi IEEE 802.11b/g/n
Bluetooth V 4.0
Rádio FM
GPS + A-GPS
integrated speakers
Built-in omnidirectional microphone
Webcam 2 Mpx front and rear 8 Megapixel AF camera + flash
5V DC input
3200mAh Rechargeable Li Polymer
Installed applications: web browser, email manager, play music, videos, photos, office applications, etc..
Allows to install thousands of applications and games available for AndroidTM
Dimensions: 151.10 x 80.5 x 9.8 mm
Weight: 200 g.​
For only 188 € (250 $), Leotec is a Spanish company .

Regards.


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Jul 28, 2013)

Should I buy a n4 or just save my money and buy either a s4 or HTC one?

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yrsoni (Jul 28, 2013)

*good smartfone*

which one is the beat smart fone


----------



## shimp208 (Jul 28, 2013)

EfrainTrejo said:


> Should I buy a n4 or just save my money and buy either a s4 or HTC one?
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



If you want the most timely updates and largest amount of development go with the Nexus 4.  If you want the extra horsepower the Galaxy S4 or HTC One provides (That being said the Nexus 4 is not slouch) go with them.   Overall all three phones are great devices and have good developer support (If your going with the Galaxy S4 the snapdragon processor variant has more development activity) you wouldn't go wrong with any of them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## voyager_s (Jul 28, 2013)

Not even thinking about another device to be honest. So happy with the HTC one. Does everything I need and looks so God damn fine doing it too! 

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## yrsoni (Jul 28, 2013)

*best smart fone*

Mine would be the galaxy s4 or note 2


----------



## YDrOiD2500 (Jul 28, 2013)

*HTC ONE*

Amazing device best in the world


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Jul 28, 2013)

shimp208 said:


> If you want the most timely updates and largest amount of development go with the Nexus 4.  If you want the extra horsepower the Galaxy S4 or HTC One provides (That being said the Nexus 4 is not slouch) go with them.   Overall all three phones are great devices and have good developer support (If your going with the Galaxy S4 the snapdragon processor variant has more development activity) you wouldn't go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the honest opinion. I think I might choose the n4 not sure.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jeik (Jul 28, 2013)

After all the mindf*cks, I am buying lg optimus l7 or l9 or an xperia SP.  D.O.N.E.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mathias06 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have the Galaxy i9001 since a year ago, but if the S3 wasn't so expensive here in Portugal, I had already bought it.


----------



## D_O_C (Jul 28, 2013)

A Friend gifts me his HTC One S when she gets the S4 withhin his contract


----------



## bbrad (Jul 28, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> Iphone expensive because it really good ( hardware if good and you don't have a choice to change something inside you have just replace ). HTC newest is a very good and I put it number 2
> But Samsung   ( someone will try to kill me :laugh: )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop trying to promote your ****ty expensive iPhone on a android site its high because of the logo. I know your a troll.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gagdude (Jul 28, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> Iphone expensive because it really good ( hardware if good and you don't have a choice to change something inside you have just replace ). HTC newest is a very good and I put it number 2
> But Samsung   ( someone will try to kill me :laugh: )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No I don't want my signal to drop when I hold my phone wrong

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## josephsunny (Jul 28, 2013)

*My next phone*

Sony Honami


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 28, 2013)

jr866gooner said:


> Well im holding off on upgrading to the iphone 5 until the price drops a bit. Now im going to be very fortunate if my sis in laws friend does as promised.
> 
> She is on O2 and recently upgraded to the IP5. She had the iphone 4 however the back casing had shattered after a drop. Doesnt affect the working of the phone and can be covered by a case.she has said she would sell it to me for £30 and she will go online to O2 to unlock it for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Had text to say my friend has reset the iphone 4 and 02 will shortly unlock the device so I can then buy it & use it.
Just need to request new sim of course. 

Getting the new phone excitement!  

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## eitucatsuj (Jul 28, 2013)

*Agreed*



voyager_s said:


> Not even thinking about another device to be honest. So happy with the HTC one. Does everything I need and looks so God damn fine doing it too!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here, HTC wins on this one


----------



## |tngo| (Jul 29, 2013)

*I know it's android, and sorry.*



bbrad said:


> Stop trying to promote your ****ty expensive iPhone on a android site its high because of the logo. I know your a troll.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



okay I am so sorry. 

.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

|tngo| said:


> okay I am so sorry.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



Go crawl back under the no support apple bridge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## windows phone 8 (Jul 29, 2013)

*sony*

sony xpera z


----------



## mohammad ahamad (Jul 29, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i want to try HTC One or Galaxy mega 6.3,but heard that ZOPO C2 is also good.


----------



## lightmastertech (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm wanting to get the Note 3.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok 
Need help 
Price is not the problem here at all 
But what should I do 
Trade my Mac for a surface rt 64gb (2008 core 2 duo 2 ghz 2 in ran 500 in hd) and get an iPad mini 16gb
Or keep the Mac and get a transformer pad infinity 16gb without keyboard?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Jul 29, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Ok
> Need help
> Price is not the problem here at all
> But what should I do
> ...

Click to collapse



For sure get the new nexus 7 instead of the iPad mini for sure and keep the mac.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

EfrainTrejo said:


> For sure get the new nexus 7 instead of the iPad mini for sure and keep the mac.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Those are my only two choices 
No nexus 7 in the mix

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 AM ----------




EfrainTrejo said:


> For sure get the new nexus 7 instead of the iPad mini for sure and keep the mac.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



And call me a troll for the mini 
I'm just being realistic here 
Still an android fanboy 
Will probably trade the mini for a nicer android tab anyway

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## notbiased (Jul 29, 2013)

Htc One.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

Probably going to go for a china iPad mini look a like with a rockchip 3188 instead of the iPad mini 
That way I can still get some android goodness 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pableteje (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi everyone, I actually own a Galaxy GT-i9300, Is it worth it to upgrade it to GT-i9500?


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

pableteje said:


> Hi everyone, I actually own a Galaxy GT-i9300, Is it worth it to upgrade it to GT-i9500?

Click to collapse



Yes!!!
Exynos idea!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pableteje (Jul 29, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Yes!!!
> Exynos idea!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Well, in my country Samsung only ships the Snapdragon model, because of LTE. Sill worth it?


----------



## dwinovax (Jul 29, 2013)

First post!  

I'd probably get a Samsung Note II


----------



## mrtzong (Jul 29, 2013)

dwinovax said:


> First post!
> 
> I'd probably get a Samsung Note II

Click to collapse



I'm torn between a galaxy note 2 now and get it at a good price, or wait for Note 3. But who knows when it'll come to Australia 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 29, 2013)

Micro sim on order....hurry up O2!

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## dwinovax (Jul 29, 2013)

Note 3 is rumored to have a bigger display than Note 2. Probably too big for my liking anyway...the 5.5 is just about right. Any bigger and that's gonna be more of a tablet than a phone.





Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diomoron (Jul 29, 2013)

i was thinking about an htx one the newest or a s4. i guess it will be a s4 since i have s1 and s2G


----------



## force70 (Jul 29, 2013)

Ill be curious to see how much bigger the note 3 is, wouldn't want to go much bigger than the note 2 (which I also have). Nexus 5 could be interesting...ill be bored with my s4 by the time both come out so we'll see 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda premium


----------



## stache12 (Jul 29, 2013)

Diomoron said:


> i was thinking about an htx one the newest or a s4. i guess it will be a s4 since i have s1 and s2G

Click to collapse



I'm actually looking at the same choice come October (unless more phones come out), but I feel like the speaker placement on the HTC One is enough to pull me away from the Galaxy series (I currently have the Galaxy S from Sprint). I don't feel like I want to use any of the "hands free" stuff that they're advertising on the S4. While cool, I still want to be hands on. 

Regardless, it's a tough choice as it mainly comes down to aesthetics and personal opinion


----------



## Diomoron (Jul 29, 2013)

stache12 said:


> I'm actually looking at the same choice come October (unless more phones come out), but I feel like the speaker placement on the HTC One is enough to pull me away from the Galaxy series (I currently have the Galaxy S from Sprint). I don't feel like I want to use any of the "hands free" stuff that they're advertising on the S4. While cool, I still want to be hands on.
> 
> Regardless, it's a tough choice as it mainly comes down to aesthetics and personal opinion

Click to collapse



well, some of my friends have the s4. so the multi-music play could be fun. i don´t really need the speaker often. but i heard cam is better on s4, the s4 has an external memory, i also like the "round corners" and it fits nice in my hand  i currently have the s2, but i need a faster mobile. my girlfriend might will get the newest htc one before i will have to decide. so maybe then i will have my answer which mobile i buy.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 29, 2013)

pableteje said:


> Well, in my country Samsung only ships the Snapdragon model, because of LTE. Sill worth it?

Click to collapse



Definitely 
Its still blazing fast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------




dwinovax said:


> Note 3 is rumored to have a bigger display than Note 2. Probably too big for my liking anyway...the 5.5 is just about right. Any bigger and that's gonna be more of a tablet than a phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its only 5.7 inches

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mrtzong (Jul 29, 2013)

True, my thoughts exactly. And really I suppose the Note 2 is still less than 12 months old

So the LTE version over standard Note 2??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theregkid (Jul 30, 2013)

perhaps the S4


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

mrtzong said:


> True, my thoughts exactly. And really I suppose the Note 2 is still less than 12 months old
> 
> So the LTE version over standard Note 2??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



They are still the same internally so go for it 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Jul 30, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Definitely
> Its still blazing fast
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> ...

Click to collapse



Its rumored to be 3 sizes a 5.5 5.7 6.0 .

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## romnick244 (Jul 30, 2013)

i probably go for pantech.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

EfrainTrejo said:


> Its rumored to be 3 sizes a 5.5 5.7 6.0 .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Leaks straight from Samsung factories say 5.7

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## lloydo (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm looking at the new Lumia 1020, but it would be annoying if in a few months a Lumia 1025 is released with new internals!


----------



## wolly6973 (Jul 30, 2013)

My wife is dead set on an s4 active. Going to pick it up on Thursday. Then I will get to play with it for a while before I decide what I want.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtdc (Jul 30, 2013)

was there any answer, which is the better GPU... Adreno 225 or Adreno 305?

i am in the process of comparing HTC One S vs Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini.

the S4 Mini wins because of better CPU, 1.5GB RAM, and microSD support.  but it is definitely more expensive being a recent phone, and One S can find cheap deals.

actually my other choice is Xperia SP but gsmarena says its camera is poor.  also that one is already big/heavy.

any inputs?


----------



## fyska (Jul 30, 2013)

I really wanted a Nexus 4 but have held off - now it kinda feels like last years hardware, so was thinking s4 but I really would prefer vanilla android...

I've done so much flashing of my original SGS I9000 but I think for the next phone it'd be nice to not have to! I did hear there was going to be a Google version of the S4 but haven't seen it anywhere in the UK for sale.

Could wait a couple of months and hope the next Google announcement is a new Nexus 4...


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

jtdc said:


> was there any answer, which is the better GPU... Adreno 225 or Adreno 305?
> 
> i am in the process of comparing HTC One S vs Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course 305

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:47 AM ----------




fyska said:


> I really wanted a Nexus 4 but have held off - now it kinda feels like last years hardware, so was thinking s4 but I really would prefer vanilla android...
> 
> I've done so much flashing of my original SGS I9000 but I think for the next phone it'd be nice to not have to! I did hear there was going to be a Google version of the S4 but haven't seen it anywhere in the UK for sale.
> 
> Could wait a couple of months and hope the next Google announcement is a new Nexus 4...

Click to collapse



Buy Google edition from Google online

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## persano (Jul 30, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Of course 305
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



or the normal one, then put the google edition rom, cheaper, no?

Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 30, 2013)

persano said:


> or the normal one, then put the google edition rom, cheaper, no?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



True very true 
That way you could just buy the octa core and run Google edition 
Be super blazing fast

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Jul 31, 2013)

Asus fonepad vs Samsung Tab 3?? Which one better??


----------



## kilometers4 (Jul 31, 2013)

CosmicPoweR said:


> Asus fonepad vs Samsung Tab 3?? Which one better??

Click to collapse



If you're going to get the table 3, look at a tab 2.. Basically the same specs. I would not recommend it. 
Take a look at the nexus 10


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 31, 2013)

CosmicPoweR said:


> Asus fonepad vs Samsung Tab 3?? Which one better??

Click to collapse



Which tab 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## yevar (Jul 31, 2013)

*Moto X*

My next phone will be a Moto X if it has vanilla Android.


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 31, 2013)

yevar said:


> My next phone will be a Moto X if it has vanilla Android.

Click to collapse



It is slightly skinned 
But the closest you will get from an oem 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fyska (Jul 31, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Of course 305
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't see where? If I check Devices on the Play Store there's only the 3 Nexus devices and the Chromebooks? It's the UK Store, is it US only?


----------



## ViperCDX (Jul 31, 2013)

Sony Xperia ZR ,its a cool phone !


----------



## Wisoo (Jul 31, 2013)

I have decided that the phone I like the most right now is the HTC One, though I can't decide on whether I should buy the HTC One now or if it would be better to wait since lots of new phones with the snapdragon 800 will likely be released in 2-3 months. 

What would you do? I'm currently on a Samsung Galaxy S i9000 which has crap battery time and struggles a lot with newer apps.


----------



## Timsung (Jul 31, 2013)

*new mobile*

Hi, i just bought a Samsun Galaxy S 4 Mini (GT-19195) 
Just rooted my phone, thanks to this awesome forum!
Its actually a pretty neat phone, no promlems with it so far. My phone before this was a sgs GT-i900 (if my memory is correct).
Its just fits my hand perfect its not slow (yet?, nah). Its time to download airplay app and stream spotify to my hifi


----------



## cemcem1974 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Note3*

I'll be thinking to purchase Note 3 if it has interesting features


----------



## Zachinater (Jul 31, 2013)

fyska said:


> I can't see where? If I check Devices on the Play Store there's only the 3 Nexus devices and the Chromebooks? It's the UK Store, is it US only?

Click to collapse



It might be us only for the moment 
But there is always amazon 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## emnozbrk (Jul 31, 2013)

what about iphone 5s ı thınk no one wants :cyclops:


----------



## kilometers4 (Jul 31, 2013)

emnozbrk said:


> what about iphone 5s ı thınk no one wants :cyclops:

Click to collapse



It's going to look exactly like the 5, but 1/8th of an inch taller


----------



## radical_thinking (Jul 31, 2013)

cemcem1974 said:


> I'll be thinking to purchase Note 3 if it has interesting features

Click to collapse



Yea I also want Note 3. People say Note 1 & 2 are too big but I think they are just the right size and so will Note 3 be as well .


----------



## emnozbrk (Aug 1, 2013)

radical_thinking said:


> Yea I also want Note 3. People say Note 1 & 2 are too big but I think they are just the right size and so will Note 3 be as well .

Click to collapse



i agree.yes they say note 1 and 2 are bıg but they ıgnore somethıng it is note it must be between phone and tab.


----------



## randywhorton (Aug 1, 2013)

There are many factors to consider. I purchase Samsung products as they are first inline when it comes to 3rd part accessories. This means within days of buying there are plenty of batteries, cases, and other items available from many companies. I could ad many more items such as easily repaired at the local phone guys place as parts are also available, easily unlocked for custom ROM installs and so on. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## newsmy001 (Aug 1, 2013)

*I think 3g tablet will be much better than smartphone*

I like android 3G tablet better than smartphone, it will be much more convenience for me, I bought a Newsmy NM785QC tablet pc which is built in 3G last week, it is excellent wonderful, love it very much.....


----------



## pookipsy (Aug 1, 2013)

if its like the rumors, the moto x is my next phone.
4.7" and smaller than my 4.3" one s.
probably better battery life, alot faster, get updates from Google and Motorola build quality which is superb, good screen and shouldn't be expansive.
perfect phone.


----------



## cemcem1974 (Aug 1, 2013)

*korean made phones?*

I saw korean replica of s4 recently. Do they exactly have the same features?


----------



## verifyfx (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd like to have Galaxy S series in Aluminum body


----------



## persano (Aug 1, 2013)

xiaomi red rice?


----------



## R4Z0RZ (Aug 1, 2013)

now i'm use Sony Xperia L and it performance was superb as low price


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 2, 2013)

cemcem1974 said:


> I saw korean replica of s4 recently. Do they exactly have the same features?

Click to collapse



Well depends. Are you talking about the Japan edition with a snapdragon 800 and lte advanced?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## mp0890 (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine was going to be the Moto X, but given the apparent lack of a 32GB Verizon version and the rest of its wackness, no. Now? I have no idea, probably a Note III


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 2, 2013)

Ok which one 
Note 2 or one x+

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Borat38 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Excited about Moto X*

Haven't dipped into Motorola products for well over a decade, having been smitten with HTC and Samsung (and now Sony), but I saw an article (with video) on abcnews about the upcoming Moto X.  Looks spanking cool, and being Motorola, i'm sure it will have a batt that's 3000+ mAh.  This Moto X will be my next phone.

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/moto-pricing-release-customization-options-details-motorolas-smartphone/story?id=19840998


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 2, 2013)

Borat38 said:


> Haven't dipped into Motorola products for well over a decade, having been smitten with HTC and Samsung (and now Sony), but I saw an article (with video) on abcnews about the upcoming Moto X.  Looks spanking cool, and being Motorola, i'm sure it will have a batt that's 3000+ mAh.  This Moto X will be my next phone.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/moto-pricing-release-customization-options-details-motorolas-smartphone/story?id=19840998

Click to collapse



The battery is 2200mah. But they say it can last 24hrs of use


----------



## Trancexplant (Aug 2, 2013)

bluelover1986 said:


> ,i i like it

Click to collapse



I just ordered one of those after giving my trusty old Prada 3 to the girlfriend. Hopefully the construction is somewhat similar. While the Prada's never been a powerhouse, its build quality is absolutely stellar.


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 2, 2013)

Should I trade my lte note 2 for the octa core hspa+ s4?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Yoyo0808 (Aug 2, 2013)

HTC one


----------



## axel6630 (Aug 2, 2013)

I inspire xpiria


----------



## tony97 (Aug 2, 2013)

maybe the next iphone...


----------



## persano (Aug 2, 2013)

xiaomi red rice, or iphone low cost.


----------



## Xaroc8 (Aug 3, 2013)

I normally get a new device every couple of months. Currently I have the HTC One and my timeframe is running thin from when I normally update, but with the Moto X release, I'm not entirely impressed with it. My new hopes lay with the Note III and to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## jukebox355 (Aug 3, 2013)

Moto X for sure

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 3, 2013)

jukebox355 said:


> Moto X for sure
> 
> Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which colour combination?


----------



## gamikzone (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm currently using a droid razr M I'm switching to at&t and I'm looking into the S4 active. Even though I heard it's fully not waterproof 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kewkie (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey guys,

since i hardly bricked my S3 (flashed a custom rom, imei gone, no efs backup :crying: - tried the last 2 days to restore my S3 but no luck, whatever..) i'm looking for a new Phone.

Max price should be around 200 euros.

I need a fast phone with medium battery, display size.. can be smaller than the S3 (well, i even prefer a smaller phone, the S3 is a big too tall for me lol)..

It needs a good support here on XDA (e.g for custom rom or even CM)..

Well, yeah.. thats it i guess.

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Jeik (Aug 3, 2013)

kewkie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> since i hardly bricked my S3 (flashed a custom rom, imei gone, no efs backup :crying: - tried the last 2 days to restore my S3 but no luck, whatever..) i'm looking for a new Phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg l9 is cheap and decent,and has AOKP 4.2,official cm10.1,do check it out.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app

Well it costs 250 dollars in my country,and it costs from 100 to 300 dollars on ebay.


----------



## kewkie (Aug 3, 2013)

Marionette said:


> Lg l9 is cheap and decent,and has AOKP 4.2,official cm10.1,do check it out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app
> 
> Well it costs 250 dollars in my country,and it costs from 100 to 300 dollars on ebay.

Click to collapse



Thanks! The LG L9 seems pretty decent for this price... 

I have to add: Its not neccessary to have an android phone, i am flexible, so it can be an windows phone aswell


----------



## enfermo (Aug 3, 2013)

The new Samsung Galaxy S4 OCTA-CORE 

For 1000 dlls taday day view in Mexico Iusacel company 

Service is pay as you go o mo plan


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 3, 2013)

kewkie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> since i hardly bricked my S3 (flashed a custom rom, imei gone, no efs backup :crying: - tried the last 2 days to restore my S3 but no luck, whatever..) i'm looking for a new Phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you going to do with the broken s3? How cheap would you let it go for? 

PM me if you get a sec


----------



## kewkie (Aug 3, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> What are you going to do with the broken s3? How cheap would you let it go for?
> 
> PM me if you get a sec

Click to collapse



Wrong imei (0049) and no backup from the efs folder ;(


----------



## Ace42 (Aug 3, 2013)

For now I'm regressing to an old Vibrant, not too sure what I'll go to after that though.


----------



## noaddress (Aug 3, 2013)

Does somebody know a trustworthy seller of chinese smartphones? With good prices shippment to switzerland and good smartphones? I've read good things about cect-shop, has somebody experience with this shop?


----------



## jeehuu91 (Aug 3, 2013)

I wanted to buy Huawei Ascend G525, i like it's features.. I also hope there will be rooting and custom rom tutorials about this phone.


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 3, 2013)

persano said:


> xiaomi red rice, or iphone low cost.

Click to collapse



The processor in the red rice is questionable, however it's price & design are undoubtedly attractive

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok those that were interested I have the iPhone 4 however trying to sort out getting the device unlocked so I can use my orange sim.
Liking the iOS feel at the moment.. Tapatalk is completely different!

Cannot see where I can get to my previous posts.

Anyway once I get the device unlocked I can comment on it in greater detail ie using it out of the house!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jukebox355 (Aug 3, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> Which colour combination?

Click to collapse



I think about white front case and light orange on the back cover 

Sent from my Triumph using Tapatalk


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Aug 3, 2013)

Nexus 6


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Ok which one
> Note 2 or one x+
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Easy one...note 2 hands down. Bigger screen,by far better battery life plus you can Remove it and ext sd card. 

sent from my CleanRom note 2

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




Xaroc8 said:


> I normally get a new device every couple of months. Currently I have the HTC One and my timeframe is running thin from when I normally update, but with the Moto X release, I'm not entirely impressed with it. My new hopes lay with the Note III and to see what it turns out to be.

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you, I had high hopes for the x but its a big let down for sure..note 3 I'm super excited about as long as it doesn't have much more overall size than note 2. Nexus 5 sparks my interest as well unless they stick with no ext sd card then no thank you.

sent from my CleanRom note 2


----------



## drmjp93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Does galaxy s3 i9300 with 32gb have insane chip?  Emmc chop is affected in 16 gb?  I am going for new s3 but I came across this thing. 

Please guide me

www.dadabhagwan.org


----------



## AREMA (Aug 4, 2013)

Waiting for new cheap Oppo instead of brand outthere 



~~~ sent from TapaTalk for Android ~~~


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 4, 2013)

This new mini trend really sucks.  There's no reason why the smaller version of a flagship can't have the same hardware.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 4, 2013)

jordanishere said:


> This new mini trend really sucks.  There's no reason why the smaller version of a flagship can't have the same hardware.
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S

Click to collapse



I always thought the mini of something was to have a lower price point, hence the lower specs.
I get what you're saying though.


----------



## daemol (Aug 4, 2013)

I think mini devices are more profitable for the OEMs. In today's scenario, where all the flagships are > 4.5" screen size, the mini will offer something to brand conscious people at a smaller screen. It's all about marketing.


----------



## bluelover1986 (Aug 4, 2013)

*i recommend one*

i recommend one phone.i bought it ,it is good device.i like it.you can see it.just a recommend ,it is cheap and good copy

galaxy s3 i9300 phone


----------



## xiaoniou (Aug 4, 2013)

bluelover1986 said:


> i recommend one phone.i bought it ,it is good device.i like it.you can see it.just a recommend ,it is cheap and good copy
> 
> galaxy s3 i9300 phone

Click to collapse



thanks for bluelove1986 , i belive you  , i bought it , very good phone ,


----------



## prepuce83 (Aug 4, 2013)

For me.. Nexus 4..
the price almost half galaxy s4 or xperia z :silly:


----------



## force70 (Aug 4, 2013)

prepuce83 said:


> For me.. Nexus 4..
> the price almost half galaxy s4 or xperia z :silly:

Click to collapse



Its a decent Somewhat dated (at this point) phone but there are reasons its cheap 

sent from my CleanRom note 2


----------



## aanonymous (Aug 4, 2013)

It's definitely gonna be a Nexus


----------



## force70 (Aug 4, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Zachinater (Aug 4, 2013)

mjp93 said:


> Does galaxy s3 i9300 with 32gb have insane chip?  Emmc chop is affected in 16 gb?  I am going for new s3 but I came across this thing.
> 
> Please guide me
> 
> www.dadabhagwan.org

Click to collapse



Its got the quad core exynos 4412
So it is quite insane

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## drmjp93 (Aug 4, 2013)

Zachinater said:


> Its got the quad core exynos 4412
> So it is quite insane
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Means all exynos processor power mobile have the emmc sudden death problem? 

www.dadabhagwan.org


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 4, 2013)

Still worth buying Ascend P1? Or?


----------



## iPeck (Aug 4, 2013)

Or...........


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 4, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Or...........

Click to collapse




Suggestion? For same price range?


----------



## iPeck (Aug 4, 2013)

Id go for the Galaxy Nexus. Better device, resolution and root/flash is childish and PLENTY of custom roms to play with  I loved it, now my GF is enjoying it.


----------



## bruno.stargate (Aug 4, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Id go for the Galaxy Nexus. Better device, resolution and root/flash is childish and PLENTY of custom roms to play with  I loved it, now my GF is enjoying it.

Click to collapse



galaxy nexus too


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 4, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Id go for the Galaxy Nexus. Better device, resolution and root/flash is childish and PLENTY of custom roms to play with  I loved it, now my GF is enjoying it.

Click to collapse




Well i find it more then 200€ .. P1 i find it at 200€ shipped in Italy.. :S


----------



## iPeck (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty sure you can find it for 200€. They are almost giving them away here lol Well its your call but i dont trust huawei either


----------



## youngchaos (Aug 4, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Pretty sure you can find it for 200€. They are almost giving them away here lol Well its your call but i dont trust huawei either

Click to collapse




Well i would like to find it,but seems impossibile here :S can ya help me in the eu shops? Even thru mp  would be appreciated!


----------



## yash.khatri3297 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Mine will Be*

mine will be either the nexus 4 the moto x and surely the new nexus 7 i can also buy the iphone cheap one


----------



## milad953 (Aug 4, 2013)

just recently bought a note 2. my next phone will probably be note 3 or something at least as big as the phones in the note family.


----------



## bigpapanl (Aug 4, 2013)

I would like to have the HTC one next year when the phone subscription has to be renewed.

Right now i have the Samsung Galaxy S+ for almost 2 years.


----------



## aedendchau (Aug 4, 2013)

My next upgrade will be Xperia XL ULTRA!!! Simply because it has 2.2ghz, it has biggest screen alive and its waterproof!!


----------



## Shilalygawd (Aug 4, 2013)

Next thing I get is gonna be the SIII or SIV

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## HiguelM528 (Aug 4, 2013)

Galaxy note III! :good: :highfive:


----------



## iPeck (Aug 4, 2013)

youngchaos said:


> Well i would like to find it,but seems impossibile here :S can ya help me in the eu shops? Even thru mp  would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Ill see what i can do later tonite


----------



## barondebxl (Aug 5, 2013)

Quick OT LMAO

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Woma...s-thinking-she-was-buying-two-iPhones_id46060


----------



## kulisgames (Aug 5, 2013)

*Sony Xperia M*

I never had a smartphone, but I own an Android tabled. I always wanted to get a good quality Android phone with enough performance, battery life and small screen. So far everything failed me... Now I am waiting for Sony Xperia M. Really hoping this one will be good, it looks nice and has sweet 4" screen.


----------



## FireStorm8428 (Aug 5, 2013)

*at a cross road*

I got a s3 now and it does all I want but I'm supper jelly of the one x and gs4...I'm at a toss up what one ima get


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 5, 2013)

FireStorm8428 said:


> I got a s3 now and it does all I want but I'm supper jelly of the one and gs4...I'm at a toss up what one ima get

Click to collapse



Note 3, One+(M8), Moto X, N5, or Oppo 7 in consideration?


----------



## autophone (Aug 5, 2013)

sauprankul said:


> Note 3, One+(M8), Moto X, N5, or Oppo 7 in consideration?

Click to collapse



I think the phablet version of HTC One will called One Max (codenamed T6)


----------



## .vermilion (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought a HTC One almost a month ago. Best decision ever  - It's perfect.


----------



## sauprankul (Aug 5, 2013)

autophone said:


> I think the phablet version of HTC One will called One Max (codenamed T6)

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about the Max. I'm talking about the next gen of HTC phones. Hopefully, by whose release, HTC will have gotten their crap together and stop with all the QC issues.
The Ultrapixel is really crappy. It really can't focus very well, and in bright sunlight, and dark conditions, color accuracy goes to the dogs.
HTC will have to fix this if they want to live. But I won't be getting another HTC. They screwed me over with their bad repair service, and I have to pay to ship it back, and I don't even know if they'll fix it.
I'll end up, in two years, either with an Oppo, Nexus or a Moto.


----------



## Larac (Aug 5, 2013)

I've had a bit of an ebay fest and sold off some old tech, who would have thought some one would buy and iPad 1 for £200? (more to the point a TYTNII for £31?) My HOX is being listed in a couple of weeks as it's so last year 

Replacement wise I'm thinking the note II is not much of an upgrade on the HOX. 
Maybe a HTC One but I'm kind of getting fed up of the whole HTC will they wont they upgrade paths.

From going to the phone shops I can honestly say the Xperia Z is the one that has caught my eye the most even though it has what some would call out dated internals. Any idea on time frames for the updated version of the Z? or any other suggestions (size doesn't matter as I have massive hands) ?


----------



## shankly1985 (Aug 5, 2013)

*Phone For Mum Birthday*

I want to buy my mum a new phone, she as the HTC Desire a bit dated now. Is the a better phone I can buy for around £100? Was looking at the Desire S but it isn't really much a upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## mr.bepe (Aug 5, 2013)

im about to sell my old evo 3d
what do you suggest about my new phone?
i love the smoothness on iphone but i love cutomization on android
is there any android device who can rum smoother than iphone?


----------



## iPeck (Aug 5, 2013)

Loving the smoothness of my xperia zl. But dont listen to me, im sold lol


----------



## Then_IT_GoNe (Aug 5, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Mine is S4 and Tab 3 7.0


----------



## Trancexplant (Aug 5, 2013)

It's going to be a Lenovo K900 if and when a unit ever shows up at my door. My experience with the highly touted ibuygou.com has been anything but pleasant so far, unfortunately. "In stock" became "out of stock", which then morphed into "please choose something you don't want," followed shortly thereafter by apparent stalling tactics when I requested an order cancellation and refund. Oh joy.


----------



## xilosen (Aug 5, 2013)

Looking for a high end android phone. I have a Galaxy S2 and the phone is on the fritz. Battery doesn't last for **** anymore and antenna spends most of the time looking for a signal.

Should I go for something current or wait for something else?

Forgot to mention, I'm on AT&T in the US and need LTE.


----------



## force70 (Aug 5, 2013)

xilosen said:


> Looking for a high end android phone. I have a Galaxy S2 and the phone is on the fritz. Battery doesn't last for **** anymore and antenna spends most of the time looking for a signal.
> 
> Should I go for something current or wait for something else?
> 
> Forgot to mention, I'm on AT&T in the US and need LTE.

Click to collapse



Right now id go with an s4 or note 2.but there are phones coming out in the fall or early winter like the note 3 if you can wait that long?

sent from my CleanRom note 2


----------



## xilosen (Aug 5, 2013)

force70 said:


> Right now id go with an s4 or note 2.but there are phones coming out in the fall or early winter like the note 3 if you can wait that long?
> 
> sent from my CleanRom note 2

Click to collapse



Not a fan of the Note. It's just too big for me.

I was thinking about the S4 but not familiar on what's coming out soon.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 6, 2013)

xilosen said:


> Not a fan of the Note. It's just too big for me.
> 
> I was thinking about the S4 but not familiar on what's coming out soon.

Click to collapse



Smaller and nice would be moto x ...... You can customize the phone on their web site and its a smaller device with a decent price..... Close to the size of the s2.....

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 6, 2013)

One thing I have found about the iphone 4/4S us that its comfortable to hold with one hand and use it.  The iphone 5 will be similar. 

That's the issue I have with these new devices they are all nearer 5 inches and not ideal with smaller hands...

Sent from my GS2 running LSW NeatRom


----------



## xhahzl (Aug 6, 2013)

hopefully the sony honami will be good.


----------



## quattroginger (Aug 6, 2013)

just got rid of my iphone 5. been with apple since the 3g was released. now have s4. first android device ever


----------



## Then_IT_GoNe (Aug 6, 2013)

oppo find 5:victory:


----------



## euf1992 (Aug 6, 2013)

Note 3, bby! :good:


----------



## ArigatoLowLife (Aug 6, 2013)

*What phone should I buy?*

These are my options:

Samsung Galaxy S Advance - 220 USD
Huawei Ascend G510 - 250 USD
ZTE Grand Era LTE - 250 USD

LG Optimus L9 P760 - 350 USD
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini - 365 USD
Huawei Ascend D1 Quad - 370 USD
Samsung Galaxy S 2 Plus I9105P - 400 USD
Samsung Galaxy Express - 390 USD

That's all. I'm still not sure if I'm willing to go over 300 yet. I'm a student, and even if I live together with my family, I have money problems. So please focus more on the 3 first options. If they are no good as long-term phones, I might consider the others. Thanks.


----------



## emo0608 (Aug 6, 2013)

*whichone*

really whichone we can buy smartphone ?


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 6, 2013)

I gonna for used Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my mom/father SGY with CM7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Metalor (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello, guys, now I'm with Motorola Photon Q and all satisfied me, except housing quality (plastic back) and that sim-card is not supported in stock (of course I made sim mod and use phone with sim, but I want, that it will be "from box").
So what model should I buy replacement Photon Q?
I need:
- good QWERTY-keyboard
- display 4.3" - 4.6"
- powerful CPU
- 1GB RAM
- GSM/HDSPA with Sim support
- good housing quality (like Motorola D2G)
- microSDHC support
- Android (priority to MIUI)
Money is not problem.


----------



## jwukilla (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm picking up the galaxy s4 tomorrow. I was considering the htc one, but unfortunately, there's no microsd slot.


----------



## iPeck (Aug 6, 2013)

Be extra careful with s4. Dont even think of knocking even slightly the side or the screen, cuz its so weak, its gonna crack easily. Very cheap. Reason why i picked up the xperia zl. 

My friend got the s4 2 weeks ago, its already cracked and he have no idea how.


----------



## kewkie (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

since me and my girlfriend looking for a new phone we took a few out and i want to ask you if you can help me/us a bit for our decision:

- Nokia Lumia 920 *(well, i dont prefer it, its way too huge  )
- Huawei Ascend P6
- Sony Xperia J

And there are some LG's but im not sure about LG. didnt heard anything good about it... so i guess those 3 are the "best".. thanks!


----------



## ArigatoLowLife (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi. Just wondering what phone to buy. Samsung Galaxy Trend of Samsung Galaxy S Advance


----------



## force70 (Aug 6, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Smaller and nice would be moto x ...... You can customize the phone on their web site and its a smaller device with a decent price..... Close to the size of the s2.....
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Yeah but hes asking about high end android phones,moto x isnt exactly high end.moto really dropped the ball on this phone imo...who would buy a  dual core these days anyway with so many quad cores out?  

I was very interested in this phone until i saw the final specs.

Sent from my SGH-i337 using xda premium


----------



## persano (Aug 6, 2013)

force70 said:


> Yeah but hes asking about high end android phones,moto x isnt exactly high end.moto really dropped the ball on this phone imo...who would buy a  dual core these days anyway with so many quad cores out?
> 
> I was very interested in this phone until i saw the final specs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



you are wrong like most people, this dual core is faster than galaxy s3, in bechmarks, in all. it is an exellent phone, i think they are cortex a15 cores, dont know, but the score ir got is A LOT


----------



## force70 (Aug 6, 2013)

I am aware it is faster than a year old dated phone like the s3 (which is still a nice device despite being older).wanna match it up against an s4 or htc one?

Mid range phone at best and there is nothing wrong with that except he was asking about a high end phone.

sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m


----------



## persano (Aug 6, 2013)

force70 said:


> I am aware it is faster than a year old dated phone like the s3 (which is still a nice device despite being older).wanna match it up against an s4 or htc one?
> 
> Mid range phone at best and there is nothing wrong with that except he was asking about a high end phone.
> 
> sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m

Click to collapse



it is a good phone, not hardware. bb a10 and iphone 5s are having dual core chips with 2 g of ram, and they ´ll be more expensive than the moto x


----------



## force70 (Aug 6, 2013)

persano said:


> it is a good phone, not hardware. bb a10 and iphone 5s are having dual core chips with 2 g of ram, and they ´ll be more expensive than the moto x

Click to collapse



Yep you got me there and i would take the x over either one of those pieces of junk anyday lol (yes not a fan of rim or apple)

sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 7, 2013)

force70 said:


> Yeah but hes asking about high end android phones,moto x isnt exactly high end.moto really dropped the ball on this phone imo...who would buy a  dual core these days anyway with so many quad cores out?
> 
> I was very interested in this phone until i saw the final specs.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i337 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Well hell! With that being sad I didn't know it was dual core:what: I guess I gave false advertising as I never reviewed the specs!  I agree totally! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 7, 2013)

This guys ........ This! ...............

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## law16 (Aug 7, 2013)

HTC one max

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## mike28 (Aug 7, 2013)

lg g2 note 3 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shifterJJ (Aug 7, 2013)

I would buy an htc one, but its difficult to find it from ebay- different 4G frequencies in different regions. 
Any idea where to look from?


----------



## bladestift (Aug 7, 2013)

hi there guys. im currentyl using xperia sola and im not that much satisfeid with it. what do you suggest for about the same price??


----------



## varefaz (Aug 7, 2013)

i want a samsung galaxy s4, but it costs so much. i'll wait


----------



## neonflash (Aug 7, 2013)

ok well i made a thread specifically for my enquiry about "chinese smartphones" but it got locked and i was referred here but just to clear up i'm not asking "what should my next smartphone be"

I wanted to ask about buying a chinese smartphone (in particular the jiayu g3)
for the simple reason - it's more affordable! 
i'm not looking to root it or do anything tech just want to keep it stock standard. been trying to find out more and mixed reviews. many people seem to like them bc they are easy to root (but like i said that's not a reason i want to invest) also i few people are saying there can be connectivitity problems using it in the uk/out of china with the 3g etc (hard to configure vpn setting or sth)
basically i want a reliable smartphone (at a reasonable price).
is it a case of you get what you pay for - there is a rep of chinese phones having bad build 

here in the uk is that the main competetors are samsung iphone sony xperia 
i like the adroid os hence dont want to go iphone but i dont like the new samsung galaxy serises (though currently use the galaxy s captivate i897 from the states)
i love the xperia z but its just too big i want a 4-4.5 inch screen 
the huawei p6 is very sleekly designed but again not a big name in the uk therfore not sure about investing.....
in terms of design the bbz10 is exactly what i'd go for but i refuse to move to bb os.

opinons/advice


----------



## barreb100 (Aug 7, 2013)

*iphone*

i will buy a new galaxy s5 next year !


----------



## charlie0801 (Aug 7, 2013)

i think sony should just get out of the mobile game. their phones are rarely up to snuff with the competition and their updates are incredibly slow


----------



## bama424 (Aug 7, 2013)

*can't decide*

I am on Verizon and can updrade at the end of August. Currently have a 4S. I am looking at the GS4, One, and the Droid MAX, and possible the Moto X.

Things I am looking for: hardware capabilities, software updates, possible Android 5 (key lime pie) when it releases, not a giant size, speed, and essentially the best phone with capable battery life, and of course dependability.

They all seem somewhat similar in performance, size, etc, but I don't want to get a phone and then the manufacturer/Android to forget about it in a few months and I am stuck with outdated software.

I am leaning towards the One. If the new updates come out and I am rooted, then if updates are slow, then will there usually be ROMs that I can flash that will keep me up to date?


----------



## [Danger Close] (Aug 7, 2013)

Maybe samsung s4 but its too expensive in my country


----------



## Thewalrus0034 (Aug 7, 2013)

force70 said:


> I am aware it is faster than a year old dated phone like the s3 (which is still a nice device despite being older).wanna match it up against an s4 or htc one?
> 
> Mid range phone at best and there is nothing wrong with that except he was asking about a high end phone.
> 
> sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m

Click to collapse



You are aware the Moto X outperformed the S4 and HTC One in several performance tests, and has no reports of latency unlike the S4? Even so, most people upgrade their phones every 1-2 years. Future proofing is almost negligible now.


----------



## force70 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thewalrus0034 said:


> You are aware the Moto X outperformed the S4 and HTC One in several performance tests, and has no reports of latency unlike the S4? Even so, most people upgrade their phones every 1-2 years. Future proofing is almost negligible now.

Click to collapse



I cant imagine not getting a new phone every 6 mos or so...2 years?  Thats crazy.

sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Aug 7, 2013)

Whatever comes out a 6-12 months from now...Nexus 6 or My first Samsung device

"iPhone=Boat shoes,sweaters over shirt/tie,whores,non prescriptive glasses with slicked hair,hippie concerts,too much ignorance"-sent from my NEXUS 4


----------



## wolly6973 (Aug 7, 2013)

So since I am not impressed with the Moto X, I guess I should go ahead and pull the trigger on a s4 since I accomplished stuck on AT&T.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## force70 (Aug 7, 2013)

wolly6973 said:


> So since I am not impressed with the Moto X, I guess I should go ahead and pull the trigger on a s4 since I accomplished stuck on AT&T.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Just dont by one with the mf3 update if you can help it.

sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m


----------



## LightTheEntertainer (Aug 7, 2013)

I've always wanted one of the Galaxy phones. I'm considering the Galaxy S4. Anyone have any experience with it?

Sent from my VS870 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## force70 (Aug 8, 2013)

LightTheEntertainer said:


> I've always wanted one of the Galaxy phones. I'm considering the Galaxy S4. Anyone have any experience with it?
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol...well theres several forums on this very site all about it dude,read up. But it is a sweet device yes, not much to complain about for me anyway.

sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m


----------



## LightTheEntertainer (Aug 8, 2013)

force70 said:


> Lol...well theres several forums on this very site all about it dude,read up. But it is a sweet device yes, not much to complain about for me anyway.
> 
> sent from my i337m, i317m or i747m

Click to collapse



That's a good point. I'm still learning my way around. I used to be active, but I lost my account and have to restart. :c
Thanks though. Now just to find the search on the app if there is one.

Sent from my VS870 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 3343760 (Aug 8, 2013)

s4 is a awsome phone...as long as it doesnt come with me7


----------



## huckjam (Aug 8, 2013)

This thread was very helpful thanks everyone


----------



## lox630 (Aug 8, 2013)

razor max

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 AM ----------

galaxy s4


----------



## namtuvuong (Aug 8, 2013)

G2 so hot! But I still use s4

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nishchhal (Aug 8, 2013)

Right now the only phone im kind of excited for is the Galaxy note 3. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint


----------



## ryukiri (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been waiting for the Galaxy Note 3 since like forever...it's going to be my first smartphone, although I don't know when i can get it because
originally AT&T lets us upgrade after 18 months, but they changed the policy in June saying that people who signed a contract on March of 2012 or later have to wait a full 2 years..and we signed it on March 2012 so I'm not sure whether or not to complain and see if i can get a new phone this october instead of waiting until march of 2014


----------



## iloveindia (Aug 8, 2013)

*device*

hope to get nexus 4!!!


----------



## Nbsss (Aug 8, 2013)

Nexus 5 
Its a nexus or its nothing


----------



## jPush (Aug 8, 2013)

waiting for ubuntu edge  ...


----------



## ShivaDiva (Aug 8, 2013)

Well to be frank, I'm not really looking for a new phone, per se--as I just got my Xperia P. But I would like to get a Windows Tablet.


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Aug 8, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> If you're going to get the table 3, look at a tab 2.. Basically the same specs. I would not recommend it.
> Take a look at the nexus 10

Click to collapse



But I need phone call function.

---------- Post added at 04:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:16 AM ----------

Asus Fonepad Note FHD6 vs Samsung Tab 3(7.0). 
Which 1 to recommend? Or others?


----------



## ShivaDiva (Aug 8, 2013)

jPush said:


> waiting for ubuntu edge  ...

Click to collapse



Ehh...you *might* be waiting for _some time_, then (if they don't get all that dough from crowdfunding....)


----------



## sunlightweather (Aug 8, 2013)

*Sony Xperia ZR C5503*

Sony Xperia ZR C5503 because it is a great phone but at the same time I can take pictures under water =)


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Ubuntu edge


----------



## solaris2k (Aug 9, 2013)

I like the Moto X just because of the features and wooden phones just look classy as hell though the phone looks really nice in any finish.  I also got my eye on the LG G2.  It's a tough call between small pretty phone and bigger screen with raw horsepower.


----------



## daorderdillon (Aug 9, 2013)

HTC butterfly s

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using xda premium


----------



## Thewalrus0034 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey I'm looking to replace my Nexus 4. My biggest complaint with it is by far the battery life. I love stock. The design is nice, but the glass back was a stupid design choice IMO. 

So ultimately I'm looking for a phone for  AT&T that has the best battery and good build quality. 

A 1080p screen would be nice, but I mainly use it for music, communication, and on the road content like Facebook, Feedly, Reddit, Chrome... For when Wi-Fi isn't available. (I use my Nexus 7 now whenever I can.) 

The phones I'm looking at are the Moto X, HTC One, and tentatively the G2, but because of my disappointment with LG's previous design, that's near the bottom. Maybe some irrational brand bias there. 

Any other suggestions for AT&T phones with great battery? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## iPeck (Aug 9, 2013)

Thewalrus0034 said:


> Hey I'm looking to replace my Nexus 4. My biggest complaint with it is by far the battery life. I love stock

Click to collapse



Hi, to Begin with, is your device rooted and battery calibrated ?


----------



## slette (Aug 9, 2013)

Samsung Note for me!


----------



## wolly6973 (Aug 9, 2013)

I decided to wait on the s4 to see how unlocking it goes and top see what the note 3 looks like. As long as AJ Newkirk is continuing to do awesome kernel work for the s2, I'm not in a big hurry. Plus I want to see what platform he is going to next!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thewalrus0034 (Aug 9, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Hi, to Begin with, is your device rooted and battery calibrated ?

Click to collapse



Yes. I've also tried CM with franco kernel and undervolting. I got maybe an extra hour of screen time. I'm back at 4.3 rooted calibrated stock now. I'm lucky to get anywhere close to 3 hours of screen on time. 

No power hungry apps. Gps, wifi and bluetooth are typically off. Screen brightness never above 50%

Back glass seemed to crack for no reason. Could have been me of course. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## vARDAmirr (Aug 9, 2013)

*Bambook s1*

I will buy shanda bambook s1 because it very cheap, had dual core cpu and my favourite qHD resolution =)


----------



## WindMeUp (Aug 9, 2013)

*A little late*

I'm a little late to the "what I'm buying next" party. I just purchased an AT&T HTC One a couple of weeks ago.

I'm upgrading from a Galaxy Note (N7000) - big difference! I've been lurking here for a long time (starting with the original Moto Droid) and I've finally decided to open up a bit and contribute!

I've already converted my AT&T One to 4.3 GE using the ruu conversion method - it's running great so far and I'm having a blast.


----------



## dr_karim (Aug 10, 2013)

what should i upgrade to if i have galaxy sl nw ?? what is the best mobile outthere... need good battery backup though


----------



## vanessaem (Aug 10, 2013)

Nexus 7 (2013 Edition) but I'm too broke at the moment.


----------



## crushe (Aug 10, 2013)

Probably another s4 or s4mini for my wife.


----------



## zounduser (Aug 10, 2013)

http://db.tt/k5ybMhqn

http://db.tt/ZZCRZNMv

http://db.tt/RLAGShyg

http://db.tt/oejmWixu

I just bought this!! And i couldnt b happier!! All the specs and more of the HTC ONE, plus a sd card slot, and a 5 inch super lcd 3 screen, at 1080p hd, with 441 ppi. Boomsound, etc etc............this phone is simply amazing!!!!!

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tinyb0b (Aug 10, 2013)

*i would be the happiest man if...*

I would be the happiest man ever if google make a new nexus 4(like the did to the nexus 7)


----------



## kdrsrsln (Aug 10, 2013)

I just bought Galaxy Ace 2 just because of the price and hardware But willing to get new S series for next year


----------



## SpaceMammoth (Aug 10, 2013)

*Note 3*

I'm holding out for the Samsung Galaxy Note 3. I have the original note, I never really got on with the touch-phones without a stylus - I like having a stylus, I like drawing, doodling and writing notes.


----------



## Xenozs (Aug 10, 2013)

*itavers scotoma*

maybe Z? You know what I mean


----------



## Satano666 (Aug 10, 2013)

My next device will be the one max. But yeah it might be To big for you so maybe go With a one mini. I dont like Samsung cause in my opinion it feels veeeery cheap

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## zounduser (Aug 10, 2013)

Satano666 said:


> My next device will be the one max. But yeah it might be To big for you so maybe go With a one mini. I dont like Samsung cause in my opinion it feels veeeery cheap
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation mit Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I have to admit, ill more than likely buy a htc max as well. 

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Satano666 (Aug 10, 2013)

Im just abit curios about the Size. I hope it fits in my pants pockets

Gesendet von meinem HTC Sensation mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## tdpeek3 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nexus 5, whenever that comes out.


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Aug 10, 2013)

*better samsung*

i thing i will buy samsung galaxy s4,its a good smartphone,its the best choice for this time


----------



## Jespy (Aug 10, 2013)

*Maybe some apple phone lol*

Probably an iPhone....JK. I currently have the Galaxy S3 and ever since I rooted it it has been a breath of new life. Not going to upgrade until I'm eligible. So hopefully by then there is a new Galaxy S line or I would consider a phone from another company as well. As much as I love my Samsung it definitely doesn't look as slick as an iPhone, HTC One, or some other uni-body phones. I hope to see a phone that continues to provide the expandable storage and exchangeable batteries with the "Look" of a Uni-body phone.


----------



## danjfoley (Aug 11, 2013)

Phone screen is flickering like crazy phone won't boot all the way...so I need to get a new phone and within my budget here are my choices.... Keep in mind I had cyanogen on my 4g amnd loved it..would like a jelly bean phone that is most likely to get kery lime pie and futures upgrades and is well supported with a stable cyanogen should I go that way . what do you recommend

Drod razor HD
Droid razor maxx HD
Lg spectrum 2
Samsung Galaxy s iii


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 11, 2013)

Since you mentioned you care about updates, I'd go with the sgs3.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## danjfoley (Aug 11, 2013)

jordanishere said:


> Since you mentioned you care about updates, I'd go with the sgs3.
> 
> Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S

Click to collapse



And its 100 cheaper...has a stable cyanogen 10.02...   And I love cyanogen...seems like the choice is made...


----------



## superkang (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm probably get the sg4

Sent from my EVO using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## HorribleTech (Aug 11, 2013)

I am waiting for Samsung Galaxy Note 3... it would be amazing... it will have 3gb RAM and Snapdragon 800 processor... with 5.7 inches of screen... AMAZING...

LG Optimus G2 is also great phone to buy.. and yes another great option the lord of phones---> Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Lo-P (Aug 11, 2013)

I have Galaxy S3 4G but I'm waiting for a Xiaomi smart phone with LTE.
Xiaomi phone are amazing and cheap! (chinese )


----------



## nmur (Aug 11, 2013)

Probably a HTC One....

So hard to decide when the time comes.


----------



## Sesamechicken (Aug 11, 2013)

Metalor said:


> Hello, guys, now I'm with Motorola Photon Q and all satisfied me, except housing quality (plastic back) and that sim-card is not supported in stock (of course I made sim mod and use phone with sim, but I want, that it will be "from box").
> So what model should I buy replacement Photon Q?
> I need:
> - good QWERTY-keyboard
> ...

Click to collapse



I got off of a photon q too. Miss the keyboard though :/, but the adreno is just not good enough for today's high-end games, and the battery life is just meh. Got the HTC One. On-screen keyboard is actually very good. You might want to go to best-buy or somewhere to test it out. Coming from a blackberry user to a qwerty and then to the HTC one, it is actually pretty smooth. Took me only a week to get comfortable with on-screen keyboards. Might want to give it a try.

Our beloved Photon Q will probably be the last good qwerty keyboard :/. It is the best so far in terms of specs and release date


----------



## madara_uchiha (Aug 11, 2013)

probably a s4


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 11, 2013)

Well after two weeks of agonising wait I have my iPhone 4 and its been legitimately unlocked from o2's clutches!

Making the switch from android has not been easy but iOS is new and fresh to me. 

Liking it so far.

The next 6 months or so will be make or brake for me on this os as it will give me a preview before my eligible upgrade. Contract ends 3rd of sept but will keep orange hanging til the new year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briand.mooreg (Aug 11, 2013)

Note 3 or S4 NOT from AT&T or Verizon. No locked bootloaders for me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Aug 11, 2013)

i thing galaxy s4 is the best


----------



## LaBroski (Aug 11, 2013)

I love Sony - so most likely the Xperia Z or maybe something new from Sony if it comes out soon.


----------



## slegna24 (Aug 11, 2013)

*HTC Vivid vs. LG Optimus L9 vs. any other <$220 unlocked gsm phone*

I've been looking to get a new, unlocked GSM smart phone. I was going to go with the LG Optimus L9, but I'd much rather get a 4G LTE capable phone, and the L9 is only HSPA capable. I found the HTC Vivid on Amazon for $200.

Which of these two phones should I go with? Alternatively, is there is a <$220 unlocked phone that would be a better choice, I'd like to hear it.
Thank you.


----------



## JeffyLube0 (Aug 12, 2013)

Had my Nexus4 for a while but couldn't resist pulling the trigger on the HTC One... SO beautiful. My only worry is the camera. Does anyone know how the camera compares to the N4 in terms of daylight pictures?


----------



## kiaunel (Aug 12, 2013)

had my s2 for a while but now i see it is less suported i think is time to move on s3 or s4 maybe but here the price is too much for me for s4


----------



## saintsatinstain (Aug 12, 2013)

Switch to T-Mobile or ATT and buy an unlocked, perhaps Google Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have Sony Xperia Acro S, it's good phone, but the camera could be better


----------



## zounduser (Aug 12, 2013)

JeffyLube0 said:


> Had my Nexus4 for a while but couldn't resist pulling the trigger on the HTC One... SO beautiful. My only worry is the camera. Does anyone know how the camera compares to the N4 in terms of daylight pictures?

Click to collapse



I owned the ONE, I now have the BUTTETFLY S, the cameras are the same on the 2. Heres a sample.......

I think the camera is great. 

The one of my dog, isnt the greatest, but ill add some tomorrow if u want. 

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using xda premium


----------



## suspect008 (Aug 12, 2013)

waiting for next nexus.....wanna see how different would key lime pie brings


----------



## t3hcurs3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Definitely Ubuntu Edge, if the project get enough support. Sounds quality enough.


----------



## Stefano23ps (Aug 12, 2013)

My next smartphone will be the Nexus 4 i think

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## systemphantom (Aug 12, 2013)

Definetly the LG Optimum G Pro, i loved the LG P925 was a great little phone.


----------



## JeffyLube0 (Aug 12, 2013)

Stefano23ps said:


> My next smartphone will be the Nexus 4 i think
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



A good choice indeed!


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Sigh, I just lost my razr maxx to a freak pool accident (not so freak really, just me being dumb/careless).

Anyway, right now the Nexus 4 is what I have my eyes on. Already starting to save money (have to buy out of contract for data


----------



## musicoloco (Aug 12, 2013)

ZTE v967s for me!!


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nobody here say they're getting the IPhone 5S?


----------



## force70 (Aug 13, 2013)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Nobody here say they're getting the IPhone 5S?

Click to collapse



Maybe...but for my wife! I've tried to sway her to android but no luck lol.

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## AGUZE (Aug 13, 2013)

*nxt smartphone*

ima get me a galaxy s3 or s4. i simply love this series.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 13, 2013)

force70 said:


> Maybe...but for my wife! I've tried to sway her to android but no luck lol.
> 
> sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



Yeah . I had my wife on the s3 mini.... Big mistake ..... Went and bought the iPhone 5 outta pocket to quit hearing the mouth...... If she's not happy then you won't be....... 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## jeffy8605 (Aug 13, 2013)

S4 atm.... Interested in the note 3!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Aug 13, 2013)

force70 said:


> Maybe...but for my wife! I've tried to sway her to android but no luck lol.
> 
> sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



My daughter will kill for an IPhone, but I refuse! No Isheep products in my household!!  :banghead:

Sent from my Galaxy Note 10.1!


----------



## Cesar124 (Aug 13, 2013)

The Galaxy S4 may be my next phone :victory: #TeamGalaxy!


----------



## Sawvell (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm currently on my 4th smart phone ever.  I started off with the HTC Hero, then the HTC Evo, then I switched to the iPhone 4S (didn't love it), now I'm a proud owner of a Samsung Galaxy S4.  I'm so extremely happy with my purchase and love the phone.  I'm so satisfied with my purchase.  

I'm not a guy who purchases a new smartphone every year, so I'll be waiting another 2 years ... but I'll probably get the Galaxy S6?!  If that's out!


----------



## thinksoul (Aug 13, 2013)

Really digging the new Xperia phones, but not so much the internals when compared to the competition. The ultra Z's specs are great but is way too big to justify it. 

Guess I'm giddy for the Honami reveal.


----------



## SeptentrioGR (Aug 13, 2013)

I am thinking of going to buy a Samsung or HTC phone next. Don't know which one. maybe something like S3 mini or S4 mini it will be release when ill buy new one i am sure. I don't trust sony or lg anymore and i am not going to buy that stupid Iphone.Android forever


----------



## wolly6973 (Aug 13, 2013)

Just ordered my s4 from AT&T. Got a refurbished like new unit for $30. Can't wait for it to arrive in 2 days!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## radiske (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't know what smartphone to buy...

My 2 options are:

Galaxy Mega or Galaxy Note II

People say that mega is too large and etc, but im a big guy, and i have big hands, i need a large phone, also im very interested in multi windows.

Im seeing zillion reviews about it and, the thing is... gnoteII is quad core, and gmega is dual core... but that really makes a difference?

here in brazil i have to pay something like 100$ more for the Note II instead of Mega... is that worth it?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 13, 2013)

radiske said:


> I don't know what smartphone to buy...
> 
> My 2 options are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the specs. Note 2 much better device than the mega........

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## endeavor2908 (Aug 13, 2013)

*hate - love relationship*

I have this very problematic hate - love relationship with LG, but the LGOG totally rock and it is affordable but I know I'll be stock with the ICS for a long time (like forever I would say). Still waiting for the ICS (official) update for the 3D Max p720 btw. So not sure if that wait and pay way much more for the S4


----------



## wafflestyx (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm on ATT but don't have a data plan (if I'm going to use the internet on my phone I'm usually around wifi)
So I would like to avoid a phone they have an IMEI for so I don't have extra services added to my account.

Looking for something under 200ish and a 4-4.5 screen.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 13, 2013)

wafflestyx said:


> I'm on ATT but don't have a data plan (if I'm going to use the internet on my phone I'm usually around wifi)
> So I would like to avoid a phone they have an IMEI for so I don't have extra services added to my account.
> 
> Looking for something under 200ish and a 4-4.5 screen.

Click to collapse



All GSM devices have an IMEI.  That is how the carrier identifies the device for use on their network. But not all carriers have every device in the data base to link device type to IMEI.  You may be best off looking for a Euro device as those devices are normally not in US based data bases.


----------



## AndroidDeluxe (Aug 13, 2013)

I think samsung galaxy note 3 would be the best phone on market


----------



## wafflestyx (Aug 13, 2013)

zelendel said:


> All GSM devices have an IMEI.  That is how the carrier identifies the device for use on their network. But not all carriers have every device in the data base to link device type to IMEI.  You may be best off looking for a Euro device as those devices are normally not in US based data bases.

Click to collapse



Yes, could you (or anyone else) recommend some Euro devices (or maybe a site that lists then that I could read over) 
Current phone is a nokia e5 and would like to get in to android.


----------



## persano (Aug 13, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Check the specs. Note 2 much better device than the mega........
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



mega is horrible, note 2 is better


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 14, 2013)

I guess I just don't see the point in the galaxy mega when the note already exists, and has a stylus

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## force70 (Aug 14, 2013)

radiske said:


> I don't know what smartphone to buy...
> 
> My 2 options are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Id wait for the note 3 if i were in your shoes. But yeah id gladly pay an extra 100 for more powerful phone no question about it. Its like you could buy a car with a v6 or upgrade and get the same car with a v8..no brainer!


sent from my S3,S4 or note2


----------



## placeway (Aug 14, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Check the specs. Note 2 much better device than the mega........
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



I think the Note 3 is due out in a few weeks, if you wanting "cutting edge".


----------



## end701d (Aug 14, 2013)

*HTC One*

HTC One X is one of the beauties phone ever. And really smart to.


----------



## placeway (Aug 14, 2013)

*Next Tablet*

I don't know what my next phone will be - locked in on AT&T with an S3 for another 15 months or so.  But I did pick up a Hisence Sero 7 Pro at Walmart this weekend.  Definately worth the $151 ($129 + $15 2 year replacement warranty + MI sales tax) I paid.  About as good as the N7 (2012) experience wise plus an SD card and HDMI out to boot.


----------



## testdoank123 (Aug 14, 2013)

i bought Xperia M last week


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 14, 2013)

placeway said:


> I think the Note 3 is due out in a few weeks, if you wanting "cutting edge".

Click to collapse



Cash in hand for the note 3. I can't wait!!! So happy! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## briand.mooreg (Aug 14, 2013)

It won't be an AT&T or Verizon phone if they don't reverse their "no unlocked" boot loader policy.

Maybe a Sprint or T-Mobile Note 3 or the next Nexus.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## IamPro (Aug 14, 2013)

jeffy8605 said:


> S4 atm.... Interested in the note 3!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Same here, not sure if its gonna be worth the $100-$150 extra to upgrade..


----------



## wrapperNo1 (Aug 14, 2013)

*Note III*

I have a SGS3 running CM10.2 which is working like a charm for me! If I have to choose, I'd wait for Note 3!


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Aug 14, 2013)

Note 2 or Note 3. Can't wait for sammy to release next amoled tab.


••••• Sent from GT-P6800 using Tapatalk 4 •••••


----------



## android freek (Aug 14, 2013)

*sg3*



nogloww said:


> I've had my eye on the Galaxy Note for a while. I'm a little worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days. Alternatively, I was thinking about the Galaxy SIII, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually stack up.
> 
> What's everyone else think about that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



sg3 rocks

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




iamjsed said:


> Waiting for the Galaxy Note III or Optimus GII

Click to collapse



lg is not cover in softver develop like samsung


----------



## SeptentrioGR (Aug 14, 2013)

MarkusOS said:


> galaxy s5

Click to collapse



so you are not going to buy a phone any time soon  hehe


----------



## handofendowment (Aug 14, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z Ultra*

The ultimate phone that you can use to smack other people's faces with until they submit to it's awesomeness.


----------



## persano (Aug 14, 2013)

handofendowment said:


> *Sony Xperia Z Ultra*
> 
> The ultimate phone that you can use to smack other people's faces with until they submit to it's awesomeness.

Click to collapse



better than an iphone !


----------



## bob60626 (Aug 15, 2013)

Instead of a Note 2, I'm considering a used LTE* S3 and a voice capable Tab 3 7". That'd give me two phone options to choose from and/or a similar tablet; though I really just want the tab only.  I would only go this route if I could get the cellular tablet for sure.

*Vonage over LTE works well enough that I use it for all my outgoing calls, for the quad band tab I'm in a strong TMobile 1900 area and have voice/sms everywhere I go.


----------



## dmtycn (Aug 15, 2013)

I'd better choose a S4 for next one


----------



## amrutb (Aug 15, 2013)

*Note 3 or Xperia z ultra*

that is the big fight now ..... best if not the biggest Phablet in town .... awaiting 4th sept launch of note 3.:good:


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 15, 2013)

S4, Moto X or Droid mini?


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 15, 2013)

One2thTEXAN said:


> S4, Moto X or Droid mini?

Click to collapse



I know moto x has locked bootloaders.....

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 15, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> I know moto x has locked bootloaders.....
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



What about dev edition?


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Jax_Skyrocket said:


> Gonna hold out for the note 3.  Well, if it fits in my pocket...

Click to collapse



Definitely a large device. :laugh:

But nice...


----------



## nviz22 (Aug 15, 2013)

First relevant rumor for the Nexus 5 in awhile. LG could make it similar to the G2 with a weaker processor, think S600, with 2GB of RAM and a bunch of other specs that aren't specified at this time.


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 15, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> First relevant rumor for the Nexus 5 in awhile. LG could make it similar to the G2 with a weaker processor, think S600, with 2GB of RAM and a bunch of other specs that aren't specified at this time.

Click to collapse



Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## IDGAS (Aug 15, 2013)

The first phone that offer some fundamental change.


----------



## nviz22 (Aug 15, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> Do you have a link to the article?

Click to collapse



Yes, I do. Here you go: http://phandroid.com/2013/08/15/lg-nexus-5-rumor/


----------



## OkiesCookies (Aug 16, 2013)

If this is true, looks like I'm going to buy the Nexus 5. But, I'm also considering the Note 3 since it will be bigger. I never had a note. But i have an S4 and Samsung makes good smartphones.


----------



## Aqrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Galaxy S4 or HTC One.


----------



## barondebxl (Aug 16, 2013)

Aqrin said:


> Galaxy S4 or HTC One.

Click to collapse



S4 for display size, removable battery and better battery life. HTC One for display quality, speakers , build quality. Make your choice.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adyra (Aug 16, 2013)

HTC One will be my next phone, looks very solid.


----------



## 5starprototype (Aug 16, 2013)

Currently have an s3 thinking of upgrading to s4...?
should i or wait for note 3?


----------



## gaka01 (Aug 16, 2013)

Since my budget is kinda low i'll probably wait for the prices of SGS 3 to lower down due to the release of s4 and buy it.


----------



## 121tech (Aug 16, 2013)

an HTC One Mini, as soon as the price drops a few thousand Thai Baht.
Don't use NFC here in Thailand


----------



## pal.elena (Aug 16, 2013)

*s4 vs note 3*

my friend has a Samsung Galaxy S4 but it s not really the best phone.. it s big and it s cool but i think the next generation of galaxy note will be much more cooler so i think i ll buy that one.


----------



## wolly6973 (Aug 16, 2013)

What's not cool about it? Other than having a locked bootloader on some firmware versions, it is a beast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tilman36 (Aug 16, 2013)

galaxy s 4


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok, I can't seem to quit looking at the new Moto line. 

Think the new Maxx has me for numerous reasons. 

Battery life, looks, wireless charging and touchless controls.


----------



## Aqrin (Aug 16, 2013)

barondebxl said:


> S4 for display size, removable battery and better battery life. HTC One for display quality, speakers , build quality. Make your choice.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I think HTC One because I like the design more than S4.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 16, 2013)

One2thTEXAN said:


> What about dev edition?

Click to collapse



Not sure...... Research it...... I know I know not helpful at all ! :silly:

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 16, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Not sure...... Research it...... I know I know not helpful at all ! :silly:
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Hah!  Actually, you did help. 

Cause I wouldn't have thought to look into it if you hadn't said anything. Thanks!


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 16, 2013)

Guys . note 3 will be a beast......  Not at&t version it will have a locked boot loader like the new at&t gs4........ 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sure that my next phone will be Nexus 4!


----------



## toroloco73 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Motorola Droid Mini, but it isn't selling in Italy :banghead::banghead:

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amigodelcanijo (Aug 17, 2013)

*lend tiemar*

Galaxy s4 i9505 not doubt.


----------



## Aeolusify (Aug 17, 2013)

I will be getting the Samsung Galaxy S4 or HTC Butterfly S next , I can't wait.  My current device iPhone 5 is really not a good solution for me right now because I can't jailbreak it , so yeah.


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 17, 2013)

end701d said:


> HTC One X is one of the beauties phone ever. And really smart to.

Click to collapse



I totally agree.  It is the best looking device to come out in a while.  Looks better than the current one does.

Too bad it's looks were tarnished by its horrid performance.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## arlenwoot (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll probably get the LG G2 when its available, for my next phone. I'm hoping the rumors are true and it'll be used for the next nexus phone. I think that phone looks pretty awesome minus the buttons on the back >.<


----------



## SA3DX (Aug 17, 2013)

the xperia Z


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 17, 2013)

Note 3...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Aonoa (Aug 17, 2013)

Ubuntu Edge


----------



## Eddie-12 (Aug 17, 2013)

xPeria Tipo.


----------



## Roterstern (Aug 17, 2013)

*iPhone 5 -> HTC 8X*

i'd for 6 months a iPhone 5 16GB but i sell it and bought a HTC 8X

Its crazy to see that i can buy 2 HTC 8X or more for one iPhone 5 

I test iOS 7 but its nothing new, its only switching between screens full of apps ..

I love the minimalistic style of windows phone! 

MS have to improve several thinks and with the nice devices of nokia they maybe become more sells :good:


----------



## LeeThargic (Aug 17, 2013)

I would like to get the HTC One also but happy to sit with my One S...


----------



## DumbleCore (Aug 17, 2013)

hope my next is goin to be the Moto X,but still love my Razr!


----------



## mikoma (Aug 17, 2013)

*Xperia Z*

Actually i got a Galaxy S4, and i love it. But i like the xperia Z too, maybe if my wife steal me my phone... next will be Xperia Z.


----------



## Caiocx (Aug 17, 2013)

*samsung galaxy 4 mini(lite)*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I want this samsung ,but i need cash I will go wait to lauch a cell phone more advanced


----------



## solidforce (Aug 18, 2013)

Caiocx said:


> I want this samsung ,but i need cash I will go wait to lauch a cell phone more advanced

Click to collapse



True that.

I think I am going S4


----------



## securespark (Aug 18, 2013)

What would you pay in the States for a SIM-free S3, S4 and Note II LTE?

Obviously, the Xperia Z Ultra and Note III aren't released yet...


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Aug 18, 2013)

How about the Asus fonepad Note FHD 6?


----------



## Kyles1329 (Aug 18, 2013)

I love my Razr M. I prefer a lighter phone with a smaller screen without sacrificing the output of the phone. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MangeS2 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have been so pleased with Samsung Galaxy S2, i think i will buy a couple for future usage 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 18, 2013)

Galaxy s4

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 18, 2013)

If you had a choice between the S4 I9500 and the I9505 which one would you go with? Has anyone have the chance to compare the 2?


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking to buy S4 or wait until Nokia Quad core  phones...


----------



## Buzz7 (Aug 18, 2013)

I´ll buy a new one when they invented something truely amazing... like a smartphone with a battery lasting more than one day


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 18, 2013)

Note 3? ........  I can taste it........ PS AT&T versions of new s4 and note3 will have locked bootloaders..........:what:

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Link911 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm thinking to buy S4 i9505

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------




chandu4money said:


> I'm thinking to buy S4 or wait until Nokia Quad core  phones...

Click to collapse



for me it's only the s4


----------



## Divnain (Aug 18, 2013)

Link911 said:


> I'm thinking to buy S4 i9505
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





S4 I9505 is a perfect choice... Nokia quad core will take time to roll out and stabilize .. so better Choice is S4


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 18, 2013)

I have them holding a Droid Maxx for me for Tuesday. 

But I may be persuaded toward the mini when I get there.

If only the mini could squeeze out 32 hrs. of battery life vs 28 hrs., I'd be sold completely.


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 18, 2013)

Divnain said:


> S4 I9505 is a perfect choice... Nokia quad core will take time to roll out and stabilize .. so better Choice is S4

Click to collapse



+1 Even though a Nokia quad core with capabilities similar to S4 would be very interesting


----------



## CopernicoXDA (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm locked onto my HTC one for the next 24 months. By then I might have my eyes set on a Google Phone


----------



## SonicX2014 (Aug 18, 2013)

*My Next Phone*

I'm leaning towards the Samsung Galaxy S3 in CDMA or Unlocked GSM version.


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 18, 2013)

If you have the option to pick, go with gsm

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## musicoloco (Aug 18, 2013)

My next smartphone will be xiaomi m3

Enviado desde mi ZTE V967S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## lonestrider (Aug 19, 2013)

Moto X, or next Moto-Google phone. Or next Nexus if it have 3000mAH battery. Or Asus padfone if neither of them is good.


----------



## chinaronald (Aug 19, 2013)

I think I'll definitely go with the galaxy s4 next. I just really like how the LED light indicator looks.


----------



## FlanjeUK (Aug 19, 2013)

Galaxy s4 i9505 for me, ordered my upgrade today 

9100GTi // RootBox [Stable 4.2] // DorimanX 9.38 // Hue by Kroz


----------



## Gaige (Aug 19, 2013)

Hoping for either a Nexus or SGS4. Come on Christmas!


----------



## darthlogan (Aug 19, 2013)

Xiaomi M2A vs Jiayu G4 Advance.....who had better cam?


Enviado desde mi LT15i usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Locke1985 (Aug 19, 2013)

I think an SGS4 Allround proof :laugh:


----------



## Infemeth (Aug 19, 2013)

Note 3 will be my next beast. :good:


----------



## rixbeck68 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Middlewight phones*

I don't like the concept of heavyweight phones' concept like HTC One X, Samsung G S3 or 4... They are too expensive for me for two years I'm usually using one. So I will try a phone like Sony XPeria L or Alcatel One Touch Idol or something similar.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------

I was bought BLU Vivo 4.3 for my wife and daughter as really cheap but well featured phones. I checked features and ordered. Have to tell they are fast, fluid, good looking pieces. But... you may face some surprises of course.  Can't connect to PC easily and missing some "extra" sw. feature. 
Anyway they are useful, cheap ones.


----------



## slickw (Aug 19, 2013)

moto X


----------



## haitaoh (Aug 20, 2013)

Moto X tempting to me too, unfortunately I am in New Zealand...  not sure if it's ever available. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Reagan_SuJen (Aug 20, 2013)

*Galaxy S3*

Galaxy S3 for me：傻：：傻：：傻：


----------



## onetwo27 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Buying a new mobile need help*

Hey guys im a buying a budget android mobile and i have these in mind

Xolo q800
Sony Xperia M


Could you please shed some light on which one to buy... im confused to the core and also i have in mind is Nokia 520 (I know but still its great device) 

Xolo im resisting cause of the poor customer service.... Xperia M i need to know more about its performance. Please need some help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## teekex (Aug 20, 2013)

thinking about SGS3 or 4


----------



## ToMTim99 (Aug 20, 2013)

*Honami*

My favorite is the Xperia Honami :laugh:


----------



## Berto_019 (Aug 20, 2013)

Note III


----------



## aakashdgr8 (Aug 20, 2013)

i would be thinking to buy micromax canvas 4..or may be Google nexus 4...


----------



## FourPointedFreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Galaxy S 4 flashed with Google ROM ALL DAY!


----------



## damnnew (Aug 20, 2013)

*My next phone*

I think it is gonna be the samsung galaxy s 4
Cant wait to get mine


----------



## FlanjeUK (Aug 20, 2013)

Just got mine  w00p w00p


----------



## EvaRia (Aug 20, 2013)

FlanjeUK said:


> Just got mine  w00p w00p

Click to collapse



You wont be disappointed 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FlanjeUK (Aug 20, 2013)

EvaRia said:


> You wont be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Loving it so far 
To all: Don't even think about it, just order one...


----------



## sachithyoda (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm probably going to get s4 or wait the new google nexus


----------



## shahmirzadi11 (Aug 20, 2013)

sachithyoda said:


> I'm probably going to get s4 or wait the new google nexus

Click to collapse



MIght as well wait for the S5 now surely? It'll be out soon enough I reckon.


----------



## yuri83bg (Aug 20, 2013)

i have a lg 2x, i'm sure that my next phone will NEVER be Lg!!


----------



## anilyarki (Aug 20, 2013)

I definitely will go for lenovo p780. So far I am really happy with lenovo p770 but 780 pushes the battery limits to another height. I wonder why this device is not listed under major devices. Why every body giving so much importance to Sammy and HTC devices only. 

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FlanjeUK (Aug 20, 2013)

anilyarki said:


> I definitely will go for lenovo p780. So far I am really happy with lenovo p770 but 780 pushes the battery limits to another height. I wonder why this device is not listed under major devices. Why every body giving so much importance to Sammy and HTC devices only.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Cos apart from the never ending battery, it's poo...


----------



## _Jax_ (Aug 20, 2013)

Well, with the announcement of the note III shipping on September, I think thats the going to be the new baby


----------



## ColdVien (Aug 20, 2013)

Had the HTC one x for quite a while now.. probably will wait for the next Nexus phone. They'll probably release an updated one quite soon with the 2013 nexus 7.


----------



## korky0429 (Aug 20, 2013)

very happy with my galaxy s3 so either next s device when my contract is up or a nexus


----------



## leo9891 (Aug 21, 2013)

In thinking of getting the Sony Xperia Honami a.k.a i1.

I bought my wife the Sony Xperia Z, and she loves it. I'm jealous. Still got my good ol' Samsung Galaxy S2 (AT&T). Switched to T-Mobile, need a phone that operates on their basebands.

Was thinking about the Note 3, but I bought a Note 8.0 tablet. I love it! But I don't want a note 3 when my note 8.0 is just like it minus the phone. If I do decide on the Note 3, I might sell my tablet then.

I don't have any other phones I was considering. I just like trying different things, and Sony was next on my list. They've been doing good lately.

My wife had an HTC, and my son has an LG Thrill. 

Any suggestions for other phones? I've yet to try a Nexus phone. Was thining about getting the next Nexus, the Nexus 5, but with devs creating Nexus like ROMs for other phones, what am I missing? Right? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 21, 2013)

leo9891 said:


> In thinking of getting the Sony Xperia Honami a.k.a i1.
> 
> I bought my wife the Sony Xperia Z, and she loves it. I'm jealous. Still got my good ol' Samsung Galaxy S2 (AT&T). Switched to T-Mobile, need a phone that operates on their basebands.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same boat here.... But, I don't have a tablet ...... I'm on straight talk so it will be the international version note 3 here! I've been so happy with the ol s2 (over 2 years now) figured its time for 5.7" display , 3gb of ram & snapdragon 800 , 13 mp cam & stylist. 

Can you tell I'm a little excited???!  nexus is good for the $$$!

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Vindceo (Aug 21, 2013)

Have Meizu MX2 now, mb I'll change it to Meizu MX3, cuz my 4.3 inch display isn't enough for me.


----------



## TechGeek7757 (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be waiting for S5 or Note III


----------



## CeesitarJet (Aug 21, 2013)

SGS4 the best!! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## AbdulRaufLiaqat (Aug 21, 2013)

Iphone 6,  that to be launch in Sep 2014. Utilized my Xperia neo v at the most of it.. Wanna shift to iOS


----------



## darthlogan (Aug 21, 2013)

Jiayu g4advanced or Xiaomi M2A?

Enviado desde mi LT15i usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## birdy3636 (Aug 21, 2013)

Well I was going to wait until the note 3 or s5 but I unfortunately have to change my servie providers so probably s4 or note 2.


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 21, 2013)

Note 3!

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 21, 2013)

Chzo90 said:


> Note 3!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah Buddy!!!!!

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 21, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Yeah Buddy!!!!!
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Going to miss my sgs2 thuogh, great device!
But as you said note 3 will be an hell of improvement!

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 22, 2013)

Chzo90 said:


> Going to miss my sgs2 thuogh, great device!
> But as you said note 3 will be an hell of improvement!
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I may keep mine just for mhl on the TV.(s2)... There is a app that controls one device with the other.... Use for movies and music and such... 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## DennisVSG (Aug 22, 2013)

what do you guys think about Nokia and their future? always been interesting in their Z10 phone


----------



## jrrchvz (Aug 22, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## KillsBR (Aug 22, 2013)

DennisVSG said:


> what do you guys think about Nokia and their future? always been interesting in their Z10 phone

Click to collapse



I do not really like the windows phone 


------

i want to buy the Galaxy S4


----------



## 'Murica (Aug 22, 2013)

I plan on getting Ubuntu edge if it ever gets released.


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 22, 2013)

'Murica said:


> I plan on getting Ubuntu edge if it ever gets released.

Click to collapse



I hope so! Seems to be a cool device (even though I don't like much Ubuntu touch for what I've seen). Also if they release it, that may will mean they will release "Ubuntu for android" for every multy-core phone too

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Accalia (Aug 22, 2013)

whatever new thing Samsung invents that is the spiritual new S5! Currently own the S4 :3


----------



## filipinnaheart973 (Aug 22, 2013)

*my new phone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Hahaha what a conicidence I'm also thinking of the same phone :laugh:


----------



## harry lon (Aug 22, 2013)

i want the new s4, or any smartphone that has a long battey life i'm a internet addict..


----------



## Madmick (Aug 22, 2013)

Here's a post I made in a recent thread that got closed instead of merged. The TS asked which current phone (not specifying OS platform) is the best unlocked phone on the market that is also waterproof. Here was my response:


			
				Madmick said:
			
		

> For Android, the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4 are not waterproof. You'll want to educate yourself on Ingress Protection code. The first number signifies dust protection level; the second number signifies water protection level:
> Wikipedia > IP Code
> Cliffnotes: IP68 is the best. It's completely dust proof and withstands water for depths over 1m.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anything I missed? Are there any cases analogous to this for the other top Android phones? What about the the top Windows 8 phones or the Blackberry Z10? Any top rugged handsets I missed? Just curious. 

I'd be wary of purchasing even an S4 right now with the _Galaxy Note III_ and _Sony Xperia Z1_ around the corner, and the Black Friday fall run in pursuit. There's also the _iPhone 5s_ for that crowd. Still, probably the greatest disadvantage to the competitors to the iPhone and the Galaxy series is the lack of all the trappings that come with models that sell that well. The accessory market is a major example of this. I'm attracted to the phablets, but I definitely want my next phone to be IP68 and MIL-STD-810 certified. That's just the best of all worlds. That Seidio case, if it does what it says, turns the S4 into the _Casio G'zOne Commando_ (even the _Commando_ is only IP67 certified although it trades blows by sporting the upgraded MIL-STD-810*G* certification). I owned the original _Casio G'zOne Boulder_ before smartphones really got going, and I have to say, the thing I loved most about that phone was that I didn't bat an eye if it fell from the top of a 6-foot locker, or if I got thrown into a pool at a party with it in my pocket.


----------



## qrono (Aug 22, 2013)

For now I'm happy with my GS2, it still have no lag, and for this year it will be still updated by samsung, so I will wait for new model of 2014 or 2015, perhaps with the rate of grown of the techology in one or two years we can see something really revolutionary


----------



## SOCRATE_MMXII (Aug 22, 2013)

I gave up my phone and moved to 3G tablet. Right now I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7' (3G+WiFi)', but I'm planning to move to Galaxy Note 10.1 (3G+WiFi). Thus I have with me: laptop, GPS, phone.
But first I want to OC my Galaxy Tab 2...


----------



## Madmick (Aug 22, 2013)

SOCRATE_MMXII said:


> I gave up my phone and moved to 3G tablet. Right now I have a Samsung Galaxy Tab 2 7' (3G+WiFi)', but I'm planning to move to Galaxy Note 10.1 (3G+WiFi). Thus I have with me: laptop, GPS, phone.
> But first I want to OC my Galaxy Tab 2...

Click to collapse



Gotta tell you...overclocking in the Android world is something guys mostly do for the sake of doing it. It's not even like there are games that require OCing to improve your framerate as there is in the PC world, especially on a Tab 2 7.0" with its 1024x600 resolution. Basically you'll just increase your power demands drastically with only a marginal improvement in performance, and that performance improvement won't really yield you much of anything in the way of concrete benefits. 

Don't get me wrong. I've tweak for the love of tweaking. I've tweaked and overclocked numerous devices, but usually it's just for experimental purposes. In terms of settings that I keep I tend to underclock/undervolt my devices, and impose clocking restrictions for certain conditions (like screen off). I've been trying to learn more about governors and better understand their relationship to improvement in terms of the performance/battery tension with particular attention to this relationship with certain frequency settings; it's bit tougher getting answers because only the devs on here who have looked into that stuff seem to really understand how it works.


----------



## hellbat (Aug 22, 2013)

HTC one


----------



## Madmick (Aug 22, 2013)

DennisVSG said:


> what do you guys think about Nokia and their future? always been interesting in their Z10 phone

Click to collapse



Nokia or Blackberry? Nokia doesn't make the Z10. From everything I've read the Z10 is actually an amazing phone, but unfortunately, in spite of that, Blackberry has misfired too many times, and the OS has lost so much support that the public doesn't care. It hasn't sold. Simply put, Blackberry is dying. They're down to 2.9% of the market:
IDC Q2 2013 Global Smartphone Market Report

Nokia will be fine because their build quality is exceptional, and they're in bed with Microsoft. Don't misinterpret me. Even though Microsoft posted the largest growth in terms of _their_ market share one must note that they grew from 3.1% of market control a year ago to 3.7% today. They might have sold 77.6% more phones, and that might signify a 19.4% growth in market share for them, but it's still a measly 0.6% growth in terms of actual market control. Compare that to Android who went from controlling 69.1% of the market to 79.3% of the market. So Android only expanded its market share by 14.8%, but even though that growth is ~5% less, their actual market control grew 10.2%, not the paltry 0.6% corresponding to Microsoft's "boom". Another way to look at it is sales. Android might have only shipped 73.5% more phones than last year (compared to the 77.6% more Microsoft shipped), but that growth in shipments indicates an increase of 79.4 million sales while Microsoft's growth in shipments indicates an increase of 3.8 million sales. Android sold 187.4 million phones in Q2 of 2013 compared to 8.4 million for Microsoft. 

Regardless, Microsoft continues to make record profits, and as a company they aren't going anywhere, and they've made it very clear that Nokia is their guy. Like BB10 for Blackberry Windows 8 is finally a viable OS platform. Most W8 users I've talked to in forums absolutely adore their phones, and that's in stark contrast to W7 consumer feedback. For the first time since they entered the smartphone game these two companies are offering a legitimate product; it simply appears that they have different fates, and I think the fact that Blackberry stands by itself in terms of manufacturing both the hardware and software is a big reason for that. Microsoft is already one of the largest companies in the world, and teaming with Nokai/HTC who have their own contracts with carriers only strengthens the product's marketing and availability. 

With the Lumia phones, and the latest 1020 in particular, Nokia appears to be buttressing its focus on something that it has historically always done arguably the best of all manufacturers: camera technology. The 41MP count in the 1020 sounds gimmicky to me, but less so since it comes from the company that has always offered top-of-the-heap lens and image stabilization technology, and lately low light performance. As any digital camera enthusiast knows the lens quality matters as much (and probably more) to image quality than mere digital resolution. Unfortunately, this reality has never really been conveyed to smartphone consumers. The Lumia 1020 even offers modest optical zooming (although meager compared to the _Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom_). 

In the Android world, GSM Arena reported that the upcoming Sony flagship Xperia Z1 will have a 20MP camera that will support 4K video resolution recording, and other luxury camera features.


----------



## force70 (Aug 22, 2013)

Before I bought my first android phone I was all about nokia....they still make great devices but I am not a windows fan at all. If only they would put out a device with android...of course im sure microsoft wouldnt be too happy about that 

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## S4RSZ (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm actaully thinking about trying a lumia windows phone. Had some nokia's before including an N900, and liked them, but they were to late with real smartphones. With the WP7 and WP8 phones I'm hearing a lot of postives news. 

What;s also quite interresting is the Jolla phone by Sailfish. By the old nokia meamo/meego team and able to run android apps out of the box.


----------



## DennisVSG (Aug 22, 2013)

Madmick said:


> Nokia or Blackberry? Nokia doesn't make the Z10. From everything I've read the Z10 is actually an amazing phone, but unfortunately, in spite of that, Blackberry has misfired too many times, and the OS has lost so much support that the public doesn't care. It hasn't sold. Simply put, Blackberry is dying. They're down to 2.9% of the market:
> IDC Q2 2013 Global Smartphone Market Report
> 
> Nokia will be fine because their build quality is exceptional, and they're in bed with Microsoft. Don't misinterpret me. Even though Microsoft posted the largest growth in terms of _their_ market share one must note that they grew from 3.1% of market control a year ago to 3.7% today. They might have sold 77.6% more phones, and that might signify a 19.4% growth in market share for them, but it's still a measly 0.6% growth in terms of actual market control. Compare that to Android who went from controlling 69.1% of the market to 79.3% of the market. So Android only expanded its market share by 14.8%, but even though that growth is ~5% less, their actual market control grew 10.2%, not the paltry 0.6% corresponding to Microsoft's "boom". Another way to look at it is sales. Android might have only shipped 73.5% more phones than last year (compared to the 77.6% more Microsoft shipped), but that growth in shipments indicates an increase of 79.4 million sales while Microsoft's growth in shipments indicates an increase of 3.8 million sales. Android sold 187.4 million phones in Q2 of 2013 compared to 8.4 million for Microsoft.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for you answer, I was looking at the Blackberry, seems like a really great phone and I'm really sad that they are going down, would be great if they could figure a way out of it. 

The merge with Nokia and Microsoft is probably the best Microsoft could do, since it's a great way to get into the mobile phone market, Nokia already have customers that Microsoft get for free, while Microsoft can give Nokia money. Still, I would love to have  see how it would look like if Nokia would have gone with Android. Kind of happy that they didn't 

I need to get my hands on an Nokia so I can try Windows 8 out, don't like it at all to PC, but could work on a phone or tablet


----------



## tharkun2 (Aug 23, 2013)

My actual phone is Sony Xperia P and I love it! But I'll try to keep it so much time that I can. After it dies or something... I think I'll try a Google device like Nexus


----------



## AnTuTuLabs (Aug 23, 2013)

well, before buy next smartphone, Antutu suggests you measure your requirements and device hardware performance at first. 
For example, if you need a phone for game, you should select one device which has powerful GPU performance; as well, if you only need a phone for call and SMS, a classical nokia may be enough. 
my opinion.


----------



## smartboyhw (Aug 23, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Ace 3*

Samsung Galaxy Ace 3 might be a nice choice. I just bought it and it is well under $300 (U.S.D, 3G). Although it currently only comes in a white colour, it boosts a Android 4.2.2 platform, a 4-inch screen and a 1GHz processor. It only just came out in Hong Kong for a week, so maybe a good choice if you want your next smartphone to be high-tech but cheap.


----------



## kamendra (Aug 23, 2013)

Should i go with Micromax Canvas 4 or wait for Micromax Canvas Doodle 2...what is your opinion??


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 23, 2013)

LG G2 the super phone...
No one can beat this man..

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timkrins (Aug 23, 2013)

Just bought my Huawei P6... amazingly beautiful design, but stupid, stupid Emotion UI!


----------



## Semantics (Aug 23, 2013)

sam32smni said:


> LG G2 the super phone...
> No one can beat this man..
> 
> Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Pretty sure the Sony Honami is going to be a better phone.


----------



## Madmick (Aug 23, 2013)

sam32smni said:


> LG G2 the super phone...
> No one can beat this man..
> 
> Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The _Galaxy S4 Advanced_ has the same chipset at a higher clock. Meanwhile, yeah, the _Sony Xperia Z_1 (aka Honami) and _Galaxy Note III_ will both drop in September. There's just no keeping up with Samsung.


----------



## jrdroidscb (Aug 23, 2013)

I want to buy a new mobile like *micromax canvas hd *want to knw about its performance. I like to play lot of games . Any one plz tell me abt it .is it good or bad. any one 

---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------

I want to buy a new mobile like *micromax canvas hd* want to knw about its performance. I like to play lot of games . Any one plz tell me abt it .is it good or bad. any one


----------



## jason_tx (Aug 23, 2013)

waiting for more info on the s5


----------



## jhonnyvey (Aug 23, 2013)

jason_tx said:


> waiting for more info on the s5

Click to collapse



Im stay in s4


----------



## chowyungfatso (Aug 23, 2013)

*A "Personal Ad" Seeking That Special Someone--I mean THING.*

You: 
- Good, if not great radio performance for 4G LTE (AT&T)--I tether quite a bit, so this is the most important thing to me.  I've been disappointed before--please be gentle with me, but I need you be a solid communicator
- Smaller form factor--I'm not into the current trend of "bigger is better" phones, so no 5+ inch screens
- Screen resolution does not have to be 1080p
- Good camera performance, because we'll go places, take pictures with people and stuff, and generally get into trouble that we need to document and laugh about later (assuming we can recover the pictures from the authorities)
- Android-based because that's what I'm used to
- Responsiveness--I don't need to hear that you've got X-number of cores, I don't play games, but you need to be responsive
- Age is not a huge issue, as long as you're in the game for at least another 2 years

Me:
- Multiple-chargers will keep you well-fed wherever you go.
- High-end screen protector: I promise you'll keep your pretty face.
- Otterbox: I like to play rough, but I know you may need to be handled gently.

Please don't contact me if you're:
Samsung (have had several, lacks long term durability, and, frankly, they felt "cheap")
HTC (I have the HTC One, but I'm giving that to my son, who needs a higher-end phone more than I do)
Blackberry (We had a good time for a while, but I need to move on--yes, it's you, not me)

Considering:
Motorola 
LG
???

All kidding aside, Moto X seems okay, but I really don't mind waiting a month or so.


----------



## darkyei (Aug 24, 2013)

ubuntu edge seems really powerful compared to the top phones of today.They claim to support android software but we don't know


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 24, 2013)

darkyei said:


> ubuntu edge seems really powerful compared to the top phones of today.They claim to support android software but we don't know

Click to collapse



Don't know if it will be ever released.. 

Inviato dal mio GT-i9100 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## kamendra (Aug 24, 2013)

jrdroidscb said:


> I want to buy a new mobile like *micromax canvas hd *want to knw about its performance. I like to play lot of games . Any one plz tell me abt it .is it good or bad. any one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------
> 
> I want to buy a new mobile like *micromax canvas hd* want to knw about its performance. I like to play lot of games . Any one plz tell me abt it .is it good or bad. any one

Click to collapse



Micromax canvas hd is one of the best mobile phone in canvas series. one of my friend is using this phone last 6 months....hi is pretty happy with this phone....


----------



## raine0324 (Aug 24, 2013)

newbie here. for me galaxy s4. hoping that i'm welcome here.

Good day to all xda members and staff.

:good::good::good:


----------



## Soobin (Aug 24, 2013)

I always love Sony's smartphone, even though it's hard to access in many country.
I hope Sony makes their new flagship model with superfine camera and elegent desing a year later.. (not now)


----------



## j3drz3j (Aug 24, 2013)

Probably Nexsus 4 for me


----------



## shadowless.notes (Aug 24, 2013)

Probably Purchase the latest Windows Phone when it's out by HTC/Nokia. Tend to avoid Samsung because too many people have it. And I prefer the HTC/Nokia hardware designs. :Lumia 925, HTC 8X

Though unlikely, if on Android, then HTC/Google. But mostly waiting for Ubuntu Mobile/Touch to reach its release stages to test those on the android device. :HTC One, Nexus 4.


----------



## TurkiFawaz (Aug 24, 2013)

The note family for me


----------



## Chzo90 (Aug 24, 2013)

shadowless.notes said:


> Tend to avoid Samsung because too many people have it.

Click to collapse



May i ask you why?


----------



## sshuter (Aug 24, 2013)

S4


----------



## jadeisjaded (Aug 24, 2013)

I got a samsung captivate glide for $100, so I'm pretty happy. It's not the best phone around but it will serve me well.


----------



## kensalvo (Aug 24, 2013)

I was a little disappointed by Samsung, in fact I think my next smartphone will Htc One I like it


----------



## AllanSim (Aug 24, 2013)

If a samsung isn't good enough, maybe wait for the new Firefox phone?


----------



## Bliszcur (Aug 24, 2013)

htc one and s4 . im using both . very nice phone and hardware

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kpoch (Aug 24, 2013)

i updated my phone from ACE to SIII mini (i dont like big phones like l9)

and i really love siii mini is a powerful phone and is a mid sizephone wich is good for womans and mens.


=P


----------



## javoxo (Aug 24, 2013)

HTC one 

Enviado desde mi Atrix 4g usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bliszcur (Aug 24, 2013)

kensalvo said:


> I was a little disappointed by Samsung, in fact I think my next smartphone will Htc One I like it

Click to collapse



go get htc one mate . no regret . im a happy man now . with paranoid rom 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herve45 (Aug 24, 2013)

Galaxy s4

Envoyé depuis mon Nexus 10 en utilisant Tapatalk 4


----------



## daorderdillon (Aug 24, 2013)

Is the HTC ONE better than the HTC BUTTERFLY S?

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 25, 2013)

daorderdillon said:


> Is the HTC ONE better than the HTC BUTTERFLY S?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I  would take the butterfly just because of micro sd support.

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## daorderdillon (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the original butterfly but I want either the htc one or butterfly s

Sent from my HTC Butterfly using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sacredcrow (Aug 25, 2013)

htc one for sure:good:


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 25, 2013)

May be. Lets see how they could surpass the LG G2..

He he he

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hassles (Aug 25, 2013)

My next phone is either the Note 3 or LG G2. Just waiting for the official specs for the Note 3 to be released. I live in Korea, so things are pretty much more awesome that the states when it comes to tech.


----------



## Hyoni (Aug 25, 2013)

I have the Xperia Arc S and I'm going to buy (when I have money) the new Xperia ZQ


----------



## assasin42o (Aug 25, 2013)

Xperia L perhaps... Very good looks and affordable


----------



## user30000z (Aug 25, 2013)

Nexus 5 of course


----------



## darkghostzz (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm torn between S4 and Xpedia Z.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 25, 2013)

darkghostzz said:


> I'm torn between S4 and Xpedia Z.

Click to collapse



You want a removable battery or not? 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## drewwtek (Aug 25, 2013)

*Future Tech*

I feel that my next device should be a Galaxy Note smartphone. I really like Samsung's phones despite what many people call "cheap plastic". It doesn't feel that cheap to me. While some may think that it is gimmicky, I tend to like the number of features they had. That and I have invested a bit on the Samsung App store already.


----------



## chandu4money (Aug 25, 2013)

Divnain said:


> S4 I9505 is a perfect choice... Nokia quad core will take time to roll out and stabilize .. so better Choice is S4

Click to collapse





EvaRia said:


> +1 Even though a Nokia quad core with capabilities similar to S4 would be very interesting

Click to collapse



Atlast  bought, Xperia Zv


----------



## tj426 (Aug 25, 2013)

*A little confused*

which would be a better buy....HTC ONE or MOTO X...


----------



## eth3rton (Aug 25, 2013)

Tried out the HTC One on AT&T and did not care for the software. We had to go back to Verizon for coverage issues though so I got to return it.

I am considering the new LG G2 or Note III but I am not sure about the size on that one. The new Motorola Droid Maxx looks nice but I really didn't care for any of the Razr series so I know it would be a let down for me. 

Is the new Sony phone coming to Verizon?

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




tj426 said:


> which would be a better buy....HTC ONE or MOTO X...

Click to collapse



Completely different phones. Highly recommend you go see them both in the store for some hands on. The HTC One has the best audio I have ever heard on a handset but with that said even on the lowest setting it is abnormally loud!


----------



## raffytheforc (Aug 25, 2013)

sreza said:


> Asus Padfone for me!

Click to collapse



mine htc one!


----------



## darkghostzz (Aug 25, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> You want a removable battery or not?
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Non removable battery :3


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 25, 2013)

darkghostzz said:


> Non removable battery :3

Click to collapse



Well there you go!!!! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## fadepoint89 (Aug 26, 2013)

Nexus 5 when its done.

Sent from my RAZR Maxx HD using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 26, 2013)

Droid2Global said:


> Everyone buy a Droid 2!!!! All other phones bad, Droid 2 never sadden you. You keep Droid 2 forever, never disappointed.

Click to collapse



Locked boot loader??? No thanks!

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## zounduser (Aug 26, 2013)

Droid2Global said:


> Everyone buy a Droid 2!!!! All other phones bad, Droid 2 never sadden you. You keep Droid 2 forever, never disappointed.

Click to collapse



U can't b serious. Lmao

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Greg2013 (Aug 26, 2013)

Can the nexus 7 tablet run off of WiFi and LTE.If yes can you put a Sim card in the tablet.could someone please explain. Thanks in advance


----------



## ext23 (Aug 26, 2013)

hi there, can't decide between the LG optimus G, and the LTE samsung S3. either way, i'll be rooting and installing the most pared-back pure android ROM i can find.

AMOLED vs IPS is a matter of personal preference, i think.

LG pros: more 4G bands, $80 cheaper, ever-so-slightly faster processor.

S3 pros: better battery life, and arguably the better camera (but in this comparison it's just about too hard to call...http://www.phonearena.com/reviews/Google-Nexus-4-vs-Samsung-Galaxy-S-III_id3196/page/3 )

camera and battery life are pretty important issues here. which phone has the better ROMs/dev support? are they both equally likely to see android 5? plz help!


----------



## peanutbutter_rooter (Aug 26, 2013)

galaxy s4


----------



## ext23 (Aug 26, 2013)

peanutbutter_rooter said:


> galaxy s4

Click to collapse



is this a troll? i hope so.


----------



## OptimusL (Aug 26, 2013)

ext23 said:


> is this a troll? i hope so.

Click to collapse



Why it's still a good phone. 

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ext23 (Aug 26, 2013)

OptimusL said:


> Why it's still a good phone.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



it came right after my question without any context at all so i thought he was trolling.


----------



## prab2112 (Aug 26, 2013)

Motorola PHOTON! 
Need suggestions for my next phone

Sent from my MB855


----------



## OptimusL (Aug 26, 2013)

ext23 said:


> it came right after my question without any context at all so i thought he was trolling.

Click to collapse



Nah I'm pretty sure he just meant that that's the next phone he's getting. 

Sent from my LG-P768 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## unholycheesecake (Aug 26, 2013)

hoping to get a nexus 4 16gb, great dev support


----------



## younoob (Aug 26, 2013)

xilosen said:


> Looking for a high end android phone. I have a Galaxy S2 and the phone is on the fritz. Battery doesn't last for **** anymore and antenna spends most of the time looking for a signal.
> 
> Should I go for something current or wait for something else?
> 
> Forgot to mention, I'm on AT&T in the US and need LTE.

Click to collapse



ASUS is rumored to bring something pretty cool in the States, with LTE, in the next 2-3 weeks. You possibly know this already, but I need ten posts to post in developers'.


----------



## kangerX (Aug 26, 2013)

Not planning on changing for a long time *_*

sent from the state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## binniebin (Aug 26, 2013)

I think it will be nexus


----------



## thiagosan (Aug 26, 2013)

Maybe i'm gonna buy a LG Nexus (still be a amazing device) :good:


----------



## undercover (Aug 26, 2013)

thiagosan said:


> Maybe i'm gonna buy a LG Nexus (still be a amazing device) :good:

Click to collapse



I'm a strong advocate of N4. Really really good device. The only thing to consider is that camera is not good at all. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fujcru (Aug 27, 2013)

My next phone will probably be whatever the next Nexus device is. Possibly something from Motorola if the rumors are true. They seemed to do a decent job with the Moto X; I can only imagine there would be even more effort put into a Nexus device.


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 27, 2013)

The nexus four will be worth getting up until the day the new nexus smartphone gets released.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## kilometers4 (Aug 27, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> Is Nexus 4 worth getting now? How is the battery on it?
> 
> I currently have a samsung captivate glide and I'd like to ugprade it (although it isn't urgent, I just want to look at options), but I'm not sure if I should wait a bit longer for nexus 5, or grab a nexus 4, or grab an entirely different phone than a nexus 4. My main issue with the reviews I've read about nexus 4 is it seems to have horrible battery life. I like having my phone last me at least all day with moderate use (data, irc/gtalk, some music streaming, web browsing, very light gaming).

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for the nexus 5. Based on some of the rumours I would recommend waiting. The 5 reportedly is going to have around a 3000mah battery, which is definitely good for a day at moderate use


----------



## jadeisjaded (Aug 27, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> I'm waiting for the nexus 5. Based on some of the rumours I would recommend waiting. The 5 reportedly is going to have around a 3000mah battery, which is definitely good for a day at moderate use

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what I was thinking, I think I'll just wait.


----------



## iDelta (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm getting a Motorola Atrix from my mom... A bit old I know, but if I do well for exams, I might just get a Droid Ultra...

Sent from my bomb cuz YOLO right?


----------



## MaDc0w (Aug 27, 2013)

I am also thinking of the next Nexus phone.

I'm really happy with my HTC One and S3 LTE so far.


----------



## postadelmaga (Aug 27, 2013)

*TCL Idol X S950*

I just purchased a TCL Idol X and I think is very good and cheap phone:
- actually all features (screen,cpu,ram) are above last Iphone and it cost to me only 270$.

This is a link with the showing some features: www . ghdeal.com/tcl-idol-x-s950-5-0-inch-full-hd-screen-quad-core-mt6589t-ram-2gb-3g-android-phone.html

Here some info about how to root it (spanish):
- www . movilesdualsim.com/foro/threads/38134-Unboxing-y-review-TCL-Idol-X-S950-root-recovery-gapps

I have one request: I'm new here and I cannot open a thread about this phone so I wonder if someone can do it.


----------



## frankgreimes (Aug 27, 2013)

My next one will be the Galaxy S4 coupled with a physical keyboard just hate typing on the virtual one, upgrading from a Blackberry but the Q10 seems tempting but it doesn't run Android so less customization options.


----------



## jadeisjaded (Aug 27, 2013)

eldhojohn said:


> hi, when can I buy nexus 5?

Click to collapse



Rumored release date: first week of october 2013

But who knows...


----------



## thiagosan (Aug 27, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> Is Nexus 4 worth getting now? How is the battery on it?
> 
> I currently have a samsung captivate glide and I'd like to ugprade it (although it isn't urgent, I just want to look at options), but I'm not sure if I should wait a bit longer for nexus 5, or grab a nexus 4, or grab an entirely different phone than a nexus 4. My main issue with the reviews I've read about nexus 4 is it seems to have horrible battery life. I like having my phone last me at least all day with moderate use (data, irc/gtalk, some music streaming, web browsing, very light gaming).

Click to collapse



Here in Brazil really worth because when a smartphone is not a release anymore it becomos more more cheaper :cyclops:


----------



## sethjustseth (Aug 27, 2013)

I know it's not a popular opinion here, but I am really interested in this unannounced iPhone 5C. It would be nice to share apps and OS with the iPad that I use on a daily basis. Also HTC put a bad taste in my mouth with their lack of updates for my Incredible S. I don't know that I am ready to make the jump yet though, Apple is too overpriced.


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

sethjustseth said:


> I know it's not a popular opinion here, but I am really interested in this unannounced iPhone 5C. It would be nice to share apps and OS with the iPad that I use on a daily basis. Also HTC put a bad taste in my mouth with their lack of updates for my Incredible S. I don't know that I am ready to make the jump yet though, Apple is too overpriced.

Click to collapse



In regards to your Incredible S,
HTC upgraded it to android 4.0.4. 
If you want android jelly bean,
there are a few fully working roms.
Just to let you know!


----------



## avstrolopitek (Aug 27, 2013)

*sony*

probably sony xperia sp or sony xperia zr


----------



## MasterDBA (Aug 27, 2013)

Note 3


Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordec13 (Aug 27, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Also, I have read great reviews about new HTC phones.
Especially the HTC One and One mini.


----------



## ZoidbergFry (Aug 27, 2013)

*note 3*

note 3 looks nice


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 27, 2013)

sethjustseth said:


> I know it's not a popular opinion here, but I am really interested in this unannounced iPhone 5C. It would be nice to share apps and OS with the iPad that I use on a daily basis. Also HTC put a bad taste in my mouth with their lack of updates for my Incredible S. I don't know that I am ready to make the jump yet though, Apple is too overpriced.

Click to collapse



I don't know, I just bought my Maxx which is up there with iPhone prices, as far as 16-32 GB goes. And to be honest, I just came from Apple, been back and forth for 3 years between Android and Apple. And I left because whats coming with iOS 7. Apple is reliable and they make good devices, but after this last comparison, they are falling behind. And yes, I had hands on with new iOS version. 

JMO


----------



## Huthaifa. (Aug 27, 2013)

I think Note 3 will be my next choice :laugh:


----------



## joefrog1996 (Aug 27, 2013)

Would have gone with the next nexus but I'm on Verizon so I just got the galaxy s4. N5 will probably not be for Verizon

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DennisVSG (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm thinking about a Sony phone, we will see what will happen, don't like what Apple is doing and have to update my jailbroken iPhone, but it's such hazzel and I don't like it at all


----------



## sergiotucano (Aug 28, 2013)

I dream with an Android Phone by Nokia...:fingers-crossed:
I Have the Ace 2 and my next phone can be the note 2...


----------



## ehartwell (Aug 28, 2013)

You're never going to find the "best" phone, any more than the "best" PC. It all depends on which functions you use, and which apps you want: if all your friends have iPhones, get an iPhone so you can use the same messaging/browsing/email apps as they do. 

What are you familiar with? How big a screen do you need? How heavy is too heavy? Will the battery last for a full day the way you're going to use it? What does your carrier provide? How much do you want to pay? How much can you pay?


----------



## sergiotucano (Aug 28, 2013)

ehartwell said:


> You're never going to find the "best" phone, any more than the "best" PC. It all depends on which functions you use, and which apps you want: if all your friends have iPhones, get an iPhone so you can use the same messaging/browsing/email apps as they do.
> 
> What are you familiar with? How big a screen do you need? How heavy is too heavy? Will the battery last for a full day the way you're going to use it? What does your carrier provide? How much do you want to pay? How much can you pay?

Click to collapse



The best phone is like the best camera... Is that I can pay! :good:


----------



## gorjos (Aug 28, 2013)

Hello, i have a samsung galaxy y duos s6102, and i´m waiting for my brand new ZTE V967S. My first was a galaxy 550.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

I wanna a S3 like most, but this ZTE V967S have similars(just similars) specs, and the price it´s almost the half than a S3, so i decide to try it.


----------



## bigox (Aug 28, 2013)

Waiting for the Gnex 5. Although the LG G2 looks pretty tempting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sp_kimji (Aug 28, 2013)

now = htc sensation
future = htc one :good:


----------



## jadeisjaded (Aug 28, 2013)

Alright just as an update, I decided to go for the Nexus 4 after it dropped down to $250 (16gb).


----------



## kamendra (Aug 28, 2013)

daorderdillon said:


> Is the HTC ONE better than the HTC BUTTERFLY S?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think  HTC Butterfly S is much better because it has 5 inch screen display, Li-Po 3200 mAh battery capacity with 64 GB Expandable Memory.


----------



## frankgreimes (Aug 28, 2013)

The biggest problems with HTC are:
- no SD card slot - nogo
- lack of updates
- can't open the back

other than that I think the screen is really top notch may even be better than the S4 one but as a customer I want certain things instead of a closed but good looking metal phone.


----------



## knutsen_93 (Aug 28, 2013)

My next phone... i want the ubuntu edge, too bad its not going to happend for a while.

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## sam32smni (Aug 28, 2013)

The lg g2 is reigning overall the smart phone.. i like it

Sent from my LG-E510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## useltonm (Aug 28, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> Alright just as an update, I decided to go for the Nexus 4 after it dropped down to $250 (16gb).

Click to collapse



It's just too bad this doesn't do wireless calling on T-Mobile. If it did, I'd be all over it.  Can't wait to drop VZW


----------



## tordj (Aug 28, 2013)

I am currently using note 2 and is very much excited with the note 3. slimmer, taller, almost same width but with bigger screen!


----------



## th3drow (Aug 28, 2013)

Currently sticking with my S4 right now, I went back and forth between swapping it for a One or one of the new Razr phones (or moto x). If the Razr Mini came with either an SD slot of a 32gb option I would snag it. I was thinking the One but I like the battery life and removable battery of the S4 enough not to lose like $200 buying a One.

I can understand not having a removable battery just because I agree you can probably make a slimer better looking form without having to worry about that stuff. But the SD card slot there is no excuse, if they can make a wristwatch phone and include an sd slot I think a 4.7 inch phone can have one too.


----------



## artoni (Aug 28, 2013)

i decided to keep smartphones for 2 years or more. so its important to get a mobile with a broad rom support.

especially now, the nexus 4 is the best choice, because of the google update policy and the cheap price!


----------



## Sir_Obvious (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm pretty sure, my next smartphone will be a nexus 5.  Always wanted a google smartphone, cause of the fast Android-Updates.


----------



## protowave (Aug 28, 2013)

Sir_Obvious said:


> I'm pretty sure, my next smartphone will be a nexus 5.  Always wanted a google smartphone, cause of the fast Android-Updates.

Click to collapse



I have gnex right now! Superb! No need to update to N4, S4, HTC One... just waiting for next SuperAmoled Nexus...Yes, I'm addicted.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 28, 2013)

jadeisjaded said:


> Alright just as an update, I decided to go for the Nexus 4 after it dropped down to $250 (16gb).

Click to collapse



Wow that's tempting ........... I'm set on the note 3....  Top specs from how its looking!  :amped:

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## BlueSky_Vincent (Aug 28, 2013)

Why dont w8 for xperia honami?seem fair..

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Santiainen (Aug 28, 2013)

Something new from either HTC, Sony or Samsung. Something so new it's not even announced yet, alright. Just got ahold of my HTC One 2 months ago, already waiting for something new and powerful.


----------



## sukonta (Aug 29, 2013)

Next. HTC One


----------



## potatola (Aug 29, 2013)

is MI 2S a good choice? For those who don't have much money



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## sukonta (Aug 29, 2013)

HTC Butterfly S


----------



## Rodelkoenig (Aug 29, 2013)

Either a Xiamoi Mi cuz i love MIUI or a Nexus from Google.
When Nexus 4 was reduced by 100$ I almost bought it....but im pretty happy with my evo 3d atm...


----------



## Towelie420 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would love to have the Moto X but I would have to buy it off contract.  And with a non removable battery, only 16gb of storage, and a locked bootloader, it's simply not worth it to me.


----------



## iTrogo (Aug 29, 2013)

HTC One. I've seen dozens of reviews of TOP Android-Smartphones but this one beats them all in my opinion.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 30, 2013)

Note 3 in 6 days!!!!!!! Yeah baby! 

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## beanboy89 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thinking about getting a Lumia 520 to play around with to see what WP8 is all about.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## zri (Aug 30, 2013)

im thinking of buying a Moto X, thoughts?


----------



## kamendra (Aug 30, 2013)

tordj said:


> I am currently using note 2 and is very much excited with the note 3. slimmer, taller, almost same width but with bigger screen!

Click to collapse



Yes i heard, Galaxy Note III will feature a 5.68 inch Super Amoled display with 1080p HD native resolution. It will pack 3 GB RAM and feature a 13 megapixel camera at the back.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Aug 30, 2013)

The one thing I'm most interested in for the note III  would be the 24/192 HD audio processor. I listen to music at work all night long and would love 24bit audio output.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sandeepdude (Aug 30, 2013)

Till last month, I was using an LG Optimus 2X with Tonyp's ROM and Pengus's Kernel. Was pretty satisfied with its performance.
Unfortunately, I lost it and now using a Sony J120i(I feel like in store age now )

Planning to buy a Moto X when its available in my country


----------



## iDelta (Aug 30, 2013)

sandeepdude said:


> Till last month, I was using an LG Optimus 2X with Tonyp's ROM and Pengus's Kernel. Was pretty satisfied with its performance.
> Unfortunately, I lost it and now using a Sony J120i(I feel like in store age now )
> 
> Planning to buy a Moto X when its available in my country

Click to collapse



Bro, Moto X ain't gonna come to India. Its a US only marketing.

Sent from my bomb cuz YOLO right?


----------



## deepnx (Aug 30, 2013)

I might move to ios if possible ...


----------



## Soulseater (Aug 30, 2013)

*encourage stvdsMay*

i want Nexus 5... now i'm with Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Vathan (Aug 30, 2013)

I'd like to get one like the Sony Xperia Z eventually when I am looking to replace my Xperia Ray.  No need of a phone, tablet, GPS, and camera when I can pack one thing and do all things well enough.


----------



## Sunius1 (Aug 30, 2013)

I personally have Nokia Lumia 920 atm. I like it. I plan to stick to it for at least 2-3 years, and I've no idea what the mobile space will look by then. If I had to choose again today, I'd go for Lumia 1020.


----------



## crb806 (Aug 30, 2013)

I plan to buy a S4, straight talk at&t sim, and use on straight talk. I liked the Google edition but it only comes in white and I want a black S4. What are my best options? Buy unlocked from newegg store, buy from at&t store, etc? 

I also see you buy 8 core and 4 core S4 variants? which would be a better option?

Thank You!


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Aug 30, 2013)

crb806 said:


> I plan to buy a S4, straight talk at&t sim, and use on straight talk. I liked the Google edition but it only comes in white and I want a black S4. What are my best options? Buy unlocked from newegg store, buy from at&t store, etc?
> 
> I also see you buy 8 core and 4 core S4 variants? which would be a better option?
> 
> Thank You!

Click to collapse



Be careful the new at&t s4 has locked boot loader!

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## hackerbob (Aug 31, 2013)

galaxy s5 baby !


----------



## JeffM123 (Aug 31, 2013)

hackerbob said:


> galaxy s5 baby !

Click to collapse



Ditto!


----------



## batna.antab (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably one of these 2(from the highest% to the lowest) Note 3(cause it will probably have the best specs and best display and I love to draw so the Wacom pen will be an exceptional plus, and also like some of the TW features)  xperia "honami" z1(for the gorgeous design and materials, waterproof, giant battery, 20mpx camera and the rumored high quality speaker)



Also I will consider the iPhone 5s and the nexus 5 if they will have something really innovative.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

for me Nexus4 8GB


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

Note 3


----------



## sylkyls (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I would buy a Nexus 4 (with 8GB) for try Firefox OS and Ubuntu Touch.
(Actualy the price is good for those kind of device but my finances don't allow me to buy it now... maybe when my wife's phone will be broken :silly: )


----------



## elle_o8 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Well,*

Since Im a Filipina, and PROUD TO BE-- Im gonna buy the Latest CHERRY MOBILE! :angel:


----------



## animustek (Aug 31, 2013)

*I like nokia lumia 925*

It has a nice camera


----------



## iDelta (Aug 31, 2013)

Screw logic, I'm getting two phones, the RAZR G2 and Nokia 3310. I bet both have epic custom ROMs.

Sent from my AOSP looking LS which my Galaxy W runs on...


----------



## jordanishere (Aug 31, 2013)

^ probably not as epic as what's available for nexus devices.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## Lprchn (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, I've been considering the Nexus as my next device. The customization possibilities are much greater than that of my previous devices! I'd look into the GS4 if not 5, but price wise...the Nexus is the more logical choice for me.


----------



## EfrainTrejo (Aug 31, 2013)

I WAS waiting for the n5 but since Google reduced the current n4 I couldn't resist. Love this phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SNOWPANDI (Sep 1, 2013)

Definitely Nexus 4 so CHEAP!!!


----------



## shogan454 (Sep 1, 2013)

I bought a Razr M on Swappa to replace my tired Moto D2G. Now if allenrb2 would actually ship it to me....


----------



## bigboss954 (Sep 1, 2013)

i have a sprint s3 flashed to metro. i might get the official metro s3 or maybe an s4


----------



## ktsnnet (Sep 1, 2013)

for now, I have Xperia Neo MT15i. For next, I think I want device with Firefox OS just like ZTE Open, or maybe nextgen Google Nexus


----------



## s8freak (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the S4 and it's a FANTASTIC phone...rooted and running Axmans VisionX buuuuuut since I have 5 lines and one of them will becoming available for upgrade I'll be getting the S5.
:thumbup::thumbup:

"Whar you goin city boy?"
Sent from my Morphed VisionX ATT S4


----------



## YandereSan (Sep 1, 2013)

s4freak said:


> I have the S4 and it's a FANTASTIC phone...rooted and running Axmans VisionX buuuuuut since I have 5 lines and one of them will becoming available for upgrade I'll be getting the S5.
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> "Whar you goin city boy?"
> Sent from my Morphed VisionX ATT S4

Click to collapse



Really tempting to go for this ... but thinking of using good ol' Slimbean with it.


----------



## bladebioniq (Sep 1, 2013)

GALAXY ACE 2 JB 4.1.2. XXMG2 DBT - sadly with 550MB instead of 624. With greenify it runs better.
Therfore a phone with 1GB and something like the Nexus Updates would be nice.


----------



## The Prambler (Sep 1, 2013)

*My next smartphone*

I think I might get the Nexus 4 now that Google has slashed prices by $100, it makes for a steal 

Or do you think I should wait for Nexus 5?


----------



## rible (Sep 1, 2013)

Own U8800 for over 2 years, totally worth it (except its official roms ) aiming for something like a galaxy s4 mini.


----------



## rryba. (Sep 1, 2013)

hello , i am new on forum 
i want buy a new phone but from chinese. i spend many hours and still not decied . i want from phone good photos , FHD and smoothly gameplay in the newest games . I dont know what chose :
*Zopo c2 platinum , iocean x7 plus , neo n003 ( but i want 2gb ver ) and i am open to your sugestions *
Please help me


----------



## pointystar (Sep 1, 2013)

*buy used s3 or nexus 4*

Okay to start out, I'm 15 year old who worked my ass off to get life's luxuries, ex my computer, designer clothes shoes etc etc. the job I've been working has closed down, and Im down to only $200. There is an ad on craigslist for a used, flawless, unlocked s3 for AT&T (planning to use for tmobile).

OR I can get a 8Gb new nexus 4. If I can beg another $50 from my dad, maybe the 16GB (50% chance). I would get the nexus 4 but it has no expandable storage and the battery life is kinda disappointing. Your thoughts?


----------



## Chipatron (Sep 1, 2013)

*Not so expensive*

well, right now really love my Ace Plus but... the S3 or Galaxy Grand, are good options for me c:


----------



## rdv291 (Sep 2, 2013)

I am looking for a FirefoxOS phone to be launched in India. 
Lava Mobiles talked about it, and it could be priced around 3000 INR or $45.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 2, 2013)

rdv291 said:


> I am looking for a FirefoxOS phone to be launched in India.
> Lava Mobiles talked about it, and it could be priced around 3000 INR or $45.

Click to collapse



Yes, i also heard that Lava Mobile is working on FirefoxOS but when it will be available in India?


----------



## rdv291 (Sep 2, 2013)

There is no news regarding its availability. 
But not before 2014. 

I think these low cost OS can be used widely if Reliance Jio, pan India 4G operator push them for low cost 4G handsets.


----------



## Ankit Gor (Sep 2, 2013)

*Go for HTC Desire 600*

Go for HTC Desire 600 

go for HTC only it's the best among all THE BEST


----------



## scattoit (Sep 2, 2013)

*S3 MINI*

S3 MINI!


----------



## BlackDraunzer (Sep 2, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



il try oppo find 5


----------



## rodrigodj (Sep 2, 2013)

nogloww said:


> I've had my eye on the Galaxy Note for a while. I'm a little worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days. Alternatively, I was thinking about the Galaxy SIII, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually stack up.
> 
> What's everyone else think about that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 2 is far the best smartphone today. Galaxy Note 3 is about to be launched according some rumours on the web.

And the GN2 super battery is a very good thing to think.


----------



## LordTypok (Sep 2, 2013)

The next Nexus for me. Tired of bloatware.


----------



## dr4nn0r (Sep 2, 2013)

My vote for next Nexus too :good: (actually I own a Samsung Galaxy S)


----------



## kamendra (Sep 3, 2013)

rodrigodj said:


> Galaxy Note 2 is far the best smartphone today. Galaxy Note 3 is about to be launched according some rumours on the web.
> 
> And the GN2 super battery is a very good thing to think.

Click to collapse



I think Samsung galaxy note 3 going to release this month in some countries.


----------



## Shindouz (Sep 3, 2013)

Definitely Galaxy Note 2 because I've big thumbs !


----------



## jennifergao (Sep 3, 2013)

*iphone5*



jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



i meant to have a S4, but iphone5 i finally has made the decision.


----------



## reniers (Sep 3, 2013)

*Galaxy S4 Mini*

Good day,

who has used the Galaxy S4 Mini?
How does it compare to the normal S4?

Kind Regards


----------



## chack152 (Sep 3, 2013)

reniers said:


> Good day,
> 
> who has used the Galaxy S4 Mini?
> How does it compare to the normal S4?
> ...

Click to collapse



i never used galaxy s4 mini but comparing it to galaxy s4 it would be lot less powerful i can assure u that


----------



## reniers (Sep 3, 2013)

chack152 said:


> i never used galaxy s4 mini but comparing it to galaxy s4 it would be lot less powerful i can assure u that

Click to collapse



Good day,

Thanks for the reply.

I am thinking more along the lines of comfort. the GalaxyS4 has a nice large screen, but is bulky and seems difficult to use with one hand.
The S4 Mini is a more hand friendly size. but is this worth loosing the big screen and a bit of performance?

Kind Regards


----------



## undercover (Sep 3, 2013)

pointystar said:


> Okay to start out, I'm 15 year old who worked my ass off to get life's luxuries, ex my computer, designer clothes shoes etc etc. the job I've been working has closed down, and Im down to only $200. There is an ad on craigslist for a used, flawless, unlocked s3 for AT&T (planning to use for tmobile).
> 
> OR I can get a 8Gb new nexus 4. If I can beg another $50 from my dad, maybe the 16GB (50% chance). I would get the nexus 4 but it has no expandable storage and the battery life is kinda disappointing. Your thoughts?

Click to collapse



First of all, well done for that. 

Second, get that 50 bucks of your dad and get 16gb N4. You saved him a lot of money on your clothing by buying it yourself, that's a good argument. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andrevila (Sep 3, 2013)

*My current dream phone*

I would buy the HTC one, if I had the money!
But what I really want is a Nokia Lumia 920 Runing Jelly Bean! That Would be epic!


----------



## photoamat (Sep 3, 2013)

Thinking of Galaxy Note III - especially if it comes out with metal parts.


----------



## MJD (Sep 3, 2013)

pointystar said:


> Okay to start out, I'm 15 year old who worked my ass off to get life's luxuries, ex my computer, designer clothes shoes etc etc. the job I've been working has closed down, and Im down to only $200. There is an ad on craigslist for a used, flawless, unlocked s3 for AT&T (planning to use for tmobile).
> 
> OR I can get a 8Gb new nexus 4. If I can beg another $50 from my dad, maybe the 16GB (50% chance). I would get the nexus 4 but it has no expandable storage and the battery life is kinda disappointing. Your thoughts?

Click to collapse



If you've worked hard then your dad should be up for giving you the extra 50, unless he is a scrooge 

If you can get the 16GB Nexus

---------- Post added at 05:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

I only recently purchased my first Android phone - iPhone convert - and got myself a Galaxy S4. Really happy with the phone and the more I learn about the different types of phones and the amount of makers bringing out new models all the time I can't wait until my contract is up next year and see what wonderful new Android phones will be on offer then.


----------



## ifti786 (Sep 3, 2013)

Should I get the S4, Xperia Z, Note 3, HTC One/One Max or the Xperia Z1?


----------



## gagu.436425 (Sep 3, 2013)

My next smartphone will definitely be XPERIA SP  . Any suggestions about it??


----------



## PeppeMarino (Sep 3, 2013)

gagu.436425 said:


> My next smartphone will definitely be XPERIA SP  . Any suggestions about it??

Click to collapse



I have galaxy note 2 , i def wanna try nexus 4. Any suggestion?


----------



## Fallingwater (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm considering a Huawei Ascend Mate. I have deep pockets (literally, not monetarily - sadly) so taking it around shouldn't be a problem; I've tried a Note2 and it wasn't uncomfortable.

I've read a few reviews and they mention some stuttering, but they reviewed early phones. Has the problem been eliminated with firmware updates?

I read that the stock ROM is heavily customized by Huawei. Am I right in assuming installing a different launcher (I'm a big fan of ADW) would bring it mostly back to what I'm used to?

What is the status of custom ROMs for this phone?


----------



## SpaceDew (Sep 3, 2013)

Fallingwater said:


> I'm considering a Huawei Ascend Mate. I have deep pockets (literally, not monetarily - sadly) so taking it around shouldn't be a problem; I've tried a Note2 and it wasn't uncomfortable.
> 
> I've read a few reviews and they mention some stuttering, but they reviewed early phones. Has the problem been eliminated with firmware updates?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw some reviews dated with yesterdays date  that verify that this device is still having some issues. I would definitely recommend some of the other devices people have been mentioning in this thread over the Ascend Mate. For your health!


----------



## MasterDBA (Sep 3, 2013)

ifti786 said:


> Should I get the S4, Xperia Z, Note 3, HTC One/One Max or the Xperia Z1?

Click to collapse



Note 3.  There, that was easy.


Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallingwater (Sep 3, 2013)

SpaceDew said:


> I saw some reviews dated with yesterdays date  that verify that this device is still having some issues. I would definitely recommend some of the other devices people have been mentioning in this thread over the Ascend Mate. For your health!

Click to collapse



It's that bad? Damn, and I really liked it. Anyone with direct experiences?


----------



## salutcemoi (Sep 4, 2013)

Galaxy S4


Adios HTC


----------



## force70 (Sep 4, 2013)

Just got an s4 a couple months ago but cant wait for note 3 launch tomorrow!  Hope its released in canada not too long after...it sucks waiting lol.

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 PM ----------




s4freak said:


> I have the S4 and it's a FANTASTIC phone...rooted and running Axmans VisionX buuuuuut since I have 5 lines and one of them will becoming available for upgrade I'll be getting the S5.
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> "Whar you goin city boy?"
> Sent from my Morphed VisionX ATT S4

Click to collapse



Freak whats up lol?

I hope I can talk ax into getting the note 3!   Gona need his touch on it for sure..wont be getting rid of my s4 though that's for sure.

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## abitrubbish (Sep 4, 2013)

Financial constraints have meant swapping from a Nexus 2 to a Desire C.
Not as bad a change as I thought, but I'd love to get a nexus 4 again, or maybe a 5 if it's out by then/I like it/nothing else catches my eye.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 4, 2013)

chack152 said:


> i never used galaxy s4 mini but comparing it to galaxy s4 it would be lot less powerful i can assure u that

Click to collapse



There are many difference in galaxy s4 and galaxy s4 mini. Check out here:

Samsung galaxy s4 is a single sim phone with 5 inch screen display, 13 mega pixel rear camera with flash & 2 mega pixel front camera, 4.2.2 android operating system, Quad-core 1.6 GHz Cortex-A15 & quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 Processor, 2 GB RAM, 64 GB Expandable Memory, Li-Ion 2600 mAh battery capacity.

Samsung galaxy s4 mini is a dual sim phone with 4.3 inch screen display, 8 mega pixel rear camera with flash & 1.9 mega pixel front camera,4.2.2 android operating system, Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait Processor,1.5 GB RAM,64 GB Expandable Memory, Li-Ion 1900 mAh battery capacity.


----------



## hanlai (Sep 4, 2013)

how about oppo find5 ? look like a good smartphone. make my want to buy it


----------



## Larac (Sep 4, 2013)

30 minutes until Sony start their press conf to show off the handful of Xperia Z1 features which haven't been leaked....

I've got my money ready, just tell me how much & when,


----------



## douyi (Sep 4, 2013)

*My next...*

Maybe Galaxy Note 3, even it's too bulky, good for game and eyes!


----------



## Lekzai (Sep 4, 2013)

it would be the galaxy s 4 active or normal one.


----------



## iamreverie (Sep 5, 2013)

Still rooting for an XPeria!:good:


----------



## Thingula (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm looking to upgrade my phone (as early as tomorrow  ). Can anyone help me decide? It has to be modern (really fast, more recent OS), have a big screen, high pixel density, be 4G, be available from Verizon, and some of the newer features (NFC, for example).

I'm coming from an HTC Rezound. One thing I was looking at was the GS4. I LOVE LED screens.

The big thing, though, is rooting and unlocking the bootloader. I stay away from phones that that won't let me flash my ROMs without doing some wire trick bs. A removable battery and Micro SD support would also be great. 

Price isn't an issue; I just want a GREAT phone that can be purchased through Verizon (not just CDMA compatible).

Any suggestions for a high-end, reliable, and unlockable phone? 

Thanks,
Thingula

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## JasonFitzwilliam (Sep 5, 2013)

*Watchphone*

I'm looking to get the new Samsung Galaxy Gear SmartWatch. What do you think of it?


----------



## sajmonus07 (Sep 5, 2013)

Two days ago I buy ZTE v967s next phone will be also from china

Wysłane z mojego ZTE V967S za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## LordSnow (Sep 5, 2013)

Just ordered a Z1 =)


----------



## mawi5276 (Sep 5, 2013)

Nexus 5 - When it comes with Snapdragon 800...


----------



## recepo1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Im looking forward to the nexus 5 and htc one max release then i can decide but for the phones announced now im sticking with the nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wolke7 (Sep 5, 2013)

After two months with Note II i love phablets. I've tried Nexus 7 2013 too, but it is to big for me.. next i'll try Sony Xperia Z Ultra with 6,4" i think it has the best size between to big and to small 

w


----------



## Caesium133 (Sep 5, 2013)

I like my Note II and am kind of considering the Note III. But, the LG G2 looks interesting. It just has one major problem with me. It uses screen real estate for it's buttons. I think that looks absolutely disgusting. My first smart phone was a Droid Bionic, which I loved because it had no physical buttons or on screen buttons.


----------



## pwfidel (Sep 6, 2013)

My next phone will be the new Xiaomi Mi3.


----------



## force70 (Sep 6, 2013)

Caesium133 said:


> I like my Note II and am kind of considering the Note III. But, the LG G2 looks interesting. It just has one major problem with me. It uses screen real estate for it's buttons. I think that looks absolutely disgusting. My first smart phone was a Droid Bionic, which I loved because it had no physical buttons or on screen buttons.

Click to collapse



Agree 100% on screen buttons are awful and I refuse to  buy a device with them..even if the rest of it is amazing.i hope the nexus 5 ditches them

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## Thingula (Sep 6, 2013)

Caesium133 said:


> I like my Note II and am kind of considering the Note III. But, the LG G2 looks interesting. It just has one major problem with me. It uses screen real estate for it's buttons. I think that looks absolutely disgusting. My first smart phone was a Droid Bionic, which I loved because it had no physical buttons or on screen buttons.

Click to collapse



That's why I miss the Motorola Droid so much. It was a great phone. Capacitive buttons (hate hard keys), and a physical keyboard. The only phones with keyboards, now, are junky as far as specs. I'd v even get a clip-on keyboard accessory of they were the phones I use. Haptic response isn't enough for me. :/ The Droid line is really getting out of touch... HTC seems to be the only ones that care, in my opinion. Everyone else is just cramming gimmicks, bloatware, and crazy security into their * Linux based * device..

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## kamendra (Sep 6, 2013)

JasonFitzwilliam said:


> I'm looking to get the new Samsung Galaxy Gear SmartWatch. What do you think of it?

Click to collapse



I just reading article on Samsung Galaxy Gear but Sony aslo launched recently SmartWatch 2. So i was confused which is best....So i found an article which are comparing both smart watch.
http://www.themobileindian.com/news/13933_Samsung-Galaxy-Gear-Vs-Sony-SmartWatch-2


----------



## kayanwong43 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Another vote for Xiaomi*

My current phone is Gnex 2, next one is the Xiaomi Mi3. Price Performance Perfection.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




kamendra said:


> I just reading article on Samsung Galaxy Gear but Sony aslo launched recently SmartWatch 2. So i was confused which is best....So i found an article which are comparing both smart watch.

Click to collapse




Was watching CNN (I think it was CNN, definitely one of those business shows) and it shows the Smart Watch yesterday...I'm not feeling how you have to raise your wrist to your head to talk...looks like I'm smelling cologne on my wrist (if I had sprayed cologne on my wrist and walked around with it and raised my wrist every few minutes to smell it. Strangely I've done this before. Walked into Department Store. Spray. Spray. Girl tells me to let it diffuse. I walk away. 3 minutes later, sniff sniff).

But more than the awkwardness of it is that it doesn't really add anything to the equation. 

Cellphone watches have been around for years. I'm in Shenzhen, and we've been selling them since 2008. The problem is always the small screen. Hard to use it as a standalone phone. 

Yes I know the Smart Watch isn't meant to be a standalone cellphone. 

But that's been around for years too. It's called a Bluetooth Bracelet. It pairs with you phone so you don't have to reach into your bag when a call comes through. 

The early generation BT bracelets would vibrate and then display the caller ID, but that's why I'm not excited about the Smart Watch. It seems to me like a really expensive Bluetooth bracelet. As for taking photos...not excited with the 1.9 MP camera...also the early cellphone watches allowed you to take photos and videos discretely. This one makes it obvious. For obvious uses, I'd rather take out my phone and use its native 5MP camera.


----------



## steviemch (Sep 6, 2013)

Probably the Nexus 5. For now the Nexus 4 does me just fine.


----------



## skysat123 (Sep 6, 2013)

My current phone is Samsung Galaxy Note1, next one is the Samsung Galaxy Note3. Perfect!


----------



## cfchong (Sep 6, 2013)

kamendra said:


> There are many difference in galaxy s4 and galaxy s4 mini. Check out here:
> 
> Samsung galaxy s4 is a single sim phone with 5 inch screen display, 13 mega pixel rear camera with flash & 2 mega pixel front camera, 4.2.2 android operating system, Quad-core 1.6 GHz Cortex-A15 & quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 Processor, 2 GB RAM, 64 GB Expandable Memory, Li-Ion 2600 mAh battery capacity.
> 
> Samsung galaxy s4 mini is a dual sim phone with 4.3 inch screen display, 8 mega pixel rear camera with flash & 1.9 mega pixel front camera,4.2.2 android operating system, Dual-core 1.7 GHz Krait Processor,1.5 GB RAM,64 GB Expandable Memory, Li-Ion 1900 mAh battery capacity.

Click to collapse



there r many versions of s4 and s4 mini

i9500 is single sim without lte
i9502 is dual sim without lte
i9505 is single sim with lte

s4 mini have the same variations.


----------



## ShishkaBerry (Sep 6, 2013)

i just got the S4 so im good for the next 2 years lol


----------



## dhirajverciti (Sep 6, 2013)

*Need a new phone Under RS 15000*

Hi Everybody,
I Currently owe a xperia u, but i am not satisfied with its internal storage and no support for external storage
I need to buy a new phone for gaming purpose under RS 15000 plz recommend
my general requirements are
quad core processor
1 gb ram
external memory support
5 inch display
powerful GPU in price range


----------



## ziogrey (Sep 6, 2013)

probably the next google phone for the great android support


----------



## dhirajverciti (Sep 6, 2013)

ziogrey said:


> probably the next google phone for the great android support

Click to collapse



plz clarify ( i an a noob)


----------



## lilkhmerkid4u (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm still rocking the original Galaxy Nexus....This phone sucksk so bad now lol. I get like 2hrs max on my battery and it lags like crazy. Can't wait to get rid of it.

 I was up for renewal on the same day the HTC One came out...I was about to go buy it, but a friend told me to wait for the LG G2. 


I only use my phone mainly for youtube/instagram/sports/streaming movies


Should I wait for the  Sony Xperia Z1 or grab the G2 next week?


----------



## PuffMaN (Sep 6, 2013)

dhirajverciti said:


> plz clarify ( i an a noob)

Click to collapse



Google makes phones and tablets in cooperation with other manufacturers like asus, lg and samsung. The so called nexus devices. Development for these devices is absolutely fantastic, as sources are released quite fast. 

Stock nexus devices run a clean android, without graphical adjustments like htc's sense. And they are always first in line to get the newest android updates.

Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Sep 6, 2013)

It dont rock unless its not stock!!!! 

Awaiting September 25th so I can  give my money to someone carrying the international version note3! Hoping for root ASAP!!! :fingers crossed:

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## Thingula (Sep 6, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> Google makes phones and tablets in cooperation with other manufacturers like asus, lg and samsung. The so called nexus devices. Development for these devices is absolutely fantastic, as sources are released quite fast.
> 
> Stock nexus devices run a clean android, without graphical adjustments like htc's sense. And they are always first in line to get the newest android updates.
> 
> Sent? Nee, verzonde jonge! Van mijne Nexus 7! Verrekte kut!

Click to collapse



Google Play Editions are so cool!  It's just to bad it's full price and you can't get insurance (I think). :/

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## ROFLkopter (Sep 7, 2013)

Thingula said:


> Google Play Editions are so cool!  It's just to bad it's full price and you can't get insurance (I think). :/
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You can always take insurance out with places other than the phone network or Google though. My brother had his insured with his bank once, and my insurance isn't taken out with my network but through the store I got it from. There are plenty of places that will cover your phone for accidental damage or theft so you never have to worry 

Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!


----------



## Thingula (Sep 7, 2013)

ROFLkopter said:


> You can always take insurance out with places other than the phone network or Google though. My brother had his insured with his bank once, and my insurance isn't taken out with my network but through the store I got it from. There are plenty of places that will cover your phone for accidental damage or theft so you never have to worry
> 
> Nexus 4: Paranoid Android 3.99 - franco.Kernel r182 - Tapatalk 4!

Click to collapse



Wow, I had no idea. Thank you!  That's definitely something I'll look further into. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## kilometers4 (Sep 7, 2013)

Thingula said:


> Wow, I had no idea. Thank you!  That's definitely something I'll look further into.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have a look at this site 
http://www.squaretrade.com/


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 7, 2013)

Note 3!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChugJugThug (Sep 7, 2013)

i say the S4. defintely worth the money, and the development is great.


----------



## dommcl (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm after LTE (in Australia) and one that has plenty of ability to root and customise. I don't want a Samsung.

I am thinking of buying the HTC One LTE (32Gb) The other option would be LG G2 D802 4G LTE (16GB).

Any thoughts? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cgmastertecnology (Sep 7, 2013)

hi, i'm new
i love htc one


----------



## djangosteen (Sep 7, 2013)

geez, if only i have enough money, i'd buy any high-end phone. i think i'll start my wishlist for not-so-high-end-phone, oppo find 5 or N1 maybe?


----------



## RuffaloBone (Sep 7, 2013)

I have an s3 now and just ordered my z1 yesterday from overseas. Ships the 16th. Can't wait! :laugh:


----------



## vipinbp (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey everyone.. I wanted suggestions on a low end device (around 10,000 INR). I didn't want to create a new thread for this, hope this is fine.
I narrowed my options to HTC Desire C (currently available only for online purchase), Samsung galaxy Fame and Sony Xperia M.
I want to buy this for my dad asap. I'm totally confused on what to go for.
I live in India (if it helps in helping me ). If there's any other good phone other than this kindly suggest me.
I need a decent hardware with less hanging issues. My friends have scared me with sony products telling they hang often and restart and that LCD gets spoilt soon.
I had already disappointed him previously by getting a Nokia 311 which needs to be thrown in less that a year since i bought it. 
I don't want to do mistakes.
I request you guys to help me out. Please 
Thanks in advance.
Any help really appreciated.


----------



## seguse (Sep 7, 2013)

Coming from an S3, now I'm on a S4. Loving it so far. I still don't get why the speaker is on the back of the phone and not putting them on the front of the phone. I don't like how the sound projects from the back.


----------



## yusharap (Sep 7, 2013)

yeah maybe xperia SP. I dont have a lot money T-T
but if do you want help me. can you give me a present xperia Z ultra


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatever comes out next year happy with my S4. Was thinking Note 3 but I'm happy to wait for next gen phones. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilkhmerkid4u (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm still rocking the original Galaxy Nexus....This phone sucksk so bad now lol. I get like 2hrs max on my battery and it lags like crazy. Can't wait to get rid of it.

I was up for renewal on the same day the HTC One came out...I was about to go buy it, but a friend told me to wait for the LG G2. 


I only use my phone mainly for youtube/instagram/sports/streaming movies


Should I wait for the Sony Xperia Z1 or grab the G2 next week?


----------



## Demorthus (Sep 7, 2013)

*Next phone*

My next phone will most likely be an S5, unless something else better comes out then I might as well get that since by then my contract is up :victory::laugh::good:


----------



## BingBlangBlaowKaPow (Sep 7, 2013)

Think i'll prob get the Note 3 next just depends if i can handle moving from the S4 to that.. will wait and do some forum reading from the early adopters though before making my decision. 

oh yo. first post on here btw


----------



## seraphism (Sep 8, 2013)

*stuck....*

hi guys,

my contract is up for renewal on three uk & I'm stuck between the note 3 &the z1. really what I'm looking for is sound quality. it seems everyone has gone over all the details for both except what audio chip either is using! I can't find that info anywhere! does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## servel20 (Sep 8, 2013)

I currently have a Galaxy S4 with a Google Edition ROM.

I love vanilla android so my next phone, more than likely will be a nexus 5, although the note 3 is quite enticing.


----------



## arulbrb (Sep 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Young New is good. Hope next time i can got it


----------



## ivene (Sep 8, 2013)

*PIPO Tab*

i really want to have this PIPO M9- MAX, 

aside from low cost, it has a nice features too. ^^


----------



## Ruben2k2 (Sep 8, 2013)

Im waiting for a nexus5!!!

Enviado desde mi Xperia T usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## androider13579 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Confused*

I am looking for a phone with a huge screen(no tablet), and great camera.
The z ultra seemed like an option but no flash. The Optimus G Pro seems like the only option.


----------



## dharmabum02 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going for either the note 3 or the s4 .... i'm still not sure if the size of the note 3 will be too much for me ..... i'm still rocking the nexus s 4g and I have to admit I still love this phone so I'm not in any huge hurry to upgrade


----------



## drewwtek (Sep 8, 2013)

After trying out my first Cyanogenmod for a high end device, I would definitely consider a Nexus.... It seems simpler and faster than Touchwiz, no matter how optimized it is.


----------



## Vortex1212 (Sep 8, 2013)

i think im all set and sold to get myself one of the xperia z1 as soon as it rolls out


----------



## malomank (Sep 8, 2013)

*Xperia Z*

My smartphone is the incredible Xperia z. It's Amazing. Sony is always rolling out updates and has a great camera. I recommend it


----------



## Tank87 (Sep 8, 2013)

Loving my new S4


----------



## jambriz (Sep 8, 2013)

Xperia z1 or the nexus 5. Leaning more towards the nexus though. 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheRealKreskin (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I am going to go with either the Note 3 or the Nexus 5.  Like others, I am leaning towards the 5.  But we will see when all is out.


----------



## TechRejectz (Sep 9, 2013)

Just made the switch from sprint to t-mobile and will be picking up a nexus 4 and maybe a nexus 5 soon


----------



## neokhark (Sep 9, 2013)

thinking to buy Galaxy S4 Mini or HTC One Mini - their screen size is the best for me right now


----------



## jrdroidscb (Sep 9, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Micromax canvas hd is one of the best mobile phone in canvas series. one of my friend is using this phone last 6 months....hi is pretty happy with this phone....

Click to collapse




Thanx


----------



## SBTlauien (Sep 9, 2013)

The S4 looks good.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 9, 2013)

dhirajverciti said:


> Hi Everybody,
> I Currently owe a xperia u, but i am not satisfied with its internal storage and no support for external storage
> I need to buy a new phone for gaming purpose under RS 15000 plz recommend
> my general requirements are
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should go with Samsung Galaxy Win (Quattro) because it will fulfill your all requirements.

Features:

- Dual SIM
- 4.7 inches Capacitive Touchscreen
- Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A5 processor
- 4.1.2 Android operating system
- 5 MP Primary Camera with Flash
- No Secondary Camera
- 8 GB Internal Memory
- 1 GB RAM
- Adreno 203 Graphics Chip
- 32 Expandable Storage Capacity
- 2100 mAh battery capacity.


----------



## ronbubl (Sep 9, 2013)

MI3 Looks Good


----------



## pvtop (Sep 9, 2013)

Nexus 5, or how else it'll be called of course! I think Nexus devices are the best considering quality/price ratio!


----------



## xeoN87 (Sep 9, 2013)

Nexus 5 !!!!


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 9, 2013)

Already have the S4 so I guess the S5 would be next for me.


----------



## persano (Sep 9, 2013)

nexus 4. i think if nexus 5 is going to be the same price, i m going for it. please google, add SD card space


----------



## .eric (Sep 9, 2013)

definitely the nexus 5 or the s5 is next for me.


----------



## Jattro (Sep 9, 2013)

Heey all,

I currently own a HTC Sensation and I'm almost at the end of my contract so I can upgrade to a newer one. What do you recommend?
The things that annoyed the most of this phone was the limited amount of RAM (768MB) and the battery that got empty way too fast (Li-Ion 1520 mAh battery). For my next phone I'd like to see at least a decent amout of ram and battery (at least around 2100mAH). Plus if possible a quad core, but a dual core would also be an option. Since I can't afford to pay a lot per month for my phone, I can't choose any of the flagships (ie HTC One, Samsung S4), so I'd like something on the high end, but it doesn't have to be the newest of the newest. Right now I'm angling towards the Samsung s3, but since I don't have an extensive knowledge of other phones I'm wondering what other/better options there are. So in summary what I want in a phone is:
Decent amount of RAM
A good battery life (at least around 2100 mAH)
Quad core if possible
An active ROM communty (I love to try out different Roms)
Screen not easliy cracked (I see a lot of people walking around with big phones, with their screen cracked)
Good speaker sound for music


----------



## seraphism (Sep 10, 2013)

Jattro said:


> Heey all,
> 
> I currently own a HTC Sensation and I'm almost at the end of my contract so I can upgrade to a newer one. What do you recommend?
> The things that annoyed the most of this phone was the limited amount of RAM (768MB) and the battery that got empty way too fast (Li-Ion 1520 mAh battery). For my next phone I'd like to see at least a decent amout of ram and battery (at least around 2100mAH). Plus if possible a quad core, but a dual core would also be an option. Since I can't afford to pay a lot per month for my phone, I can't choose any of the flagships (ie HTC One, Samsung S4), so I'd like something on the high end, but it doesn't have to be the newest of the newest. Right now I'm angling towards the Samsung s3, but since I don't have an extensive knowledge of other phones I'm wondering what other/better options there are. So in summary what I want in a phone is:
> ...

Click to collapse



what's the maximum price you're willing to pay for your upgrade?


----------



## Ergün Kayis (Sep 10, 2013)

nexus. 5. definitely.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 10, 2013)

Jattro said:


> Heey all,
> 
> I currently own a HTC Sensation and I'm almost at the end of my contract so I can upgrade to a newer one. What do you recommend?
> The things that annoyed the most of this phone was the limited amount of RAM (768MB) and the battery that got empty way too fast (Li-Ion 1520 mAh battery). For my next phone I'd like to see at least a decent amout of ram and battery (at least around 2100mAH). Plus if possible a quad core, but a dual core would also be an option. Since I can't afford to pay a lot per month for my phone, I can't choose any of the flagships (ie HTC One, Samsung S4), so I'd like something on the high end, but it doesn't have to be the newest of the newest. Right now I'm angling towards the Samsung s3, but since I don't have an extensive knowledge of other phones I'm wondering what other/better options there are. So in summary what I want in a phone is:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Sony Xperia ZR will be perfect.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm eyeing Z1 mini.


----------



## starmaster10 (Sep 10, 2013)

I had my eyes on the Samsung Mega with the 6.3 inch screen and i have now purchased this phone, like it for it's screen size and so far has very good battery life and runs all apps and games well.


----------



## jokerhunter (Sep 10, 2013)

I am waiting for nexus 5 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AzQuesTra (Sep 10, 2013)

Currently using S2. Eying the Note 3 for its big screen & specs. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## RyanRacer48 (Sep 10, 2013)

*Droid*

DROID MAXX ROCKS . I love it


----------



## josephnero (Sep 10, 2013)

Z1 for now is on top of my list

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jattro (Sep 10, 2013)

seraphism said:


> what's the maximum price you're willing to pay for your upgrade?

Click to collapse



Well i don't want to spend more than €30 a month (including insurance).


----------



## jrggarza (Sep 11, 2013)

Going to get the Note 3. Might have to wait til Christmas though before I get my hands on it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Sep 11, 2013)

AzQuesTra said:


> Currently using S2. Eying the Note 3 for its big screen & specs.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Me too! Note3 is a s2 on steroids + spen!!! Lol.......

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## joaoghost (Sep 11, 2013)

kamendra said:


> I think Sony Xperia ZR will be perfect.

Click to collapse



I love Xperia smartphones but beware os Xperia ZR as they anounce to be water prof when its not....


----------



## kamendra (Sep 11, 2013)

joaoghost said:


> I love Xperia smartphones but beware os Xperia ZR as they anounce to be water prof when its not....

Click to collapse



I read some article on Xperia ZR but no one mention about water prof. it may be rumours that ZR coming with water prof features.


----------



## noushadkpr (Sep 11, 2013)

iPhone 5s


----------



## joaoghost (Sep 11, 2013)

kamendra said:


> I read some article on Xperia ZR but no one mention about water prof. it may be rumours that ZR coming with water prof features.

Click to collapse



Here you are 

http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-zr/specifications/


----------



## Shikhar A (Sep 11, 2013)

*XOLO Play*

I would go for XOLO Play, ,, Amazing Gaming , Nice look and processor ...


----------



## prepuce83 (Sep 11, 2013)

I want to buy htc..
but i bought still sony.. i have two sony now


----------



## harontas (Sep 11, 2013)

*new smartphone*

i had a zte blade for almost three years now and the power button was broken...  i want htc one sv!but im waiting for full support in android development so for now i bought an xperia ray!and its goood!!!


----------



## KaOSoFt (Sep 11, 2013)

*Best phone under 4.3"*

Hello there, dear friends.

I had been a happy user of my HTC Desire since July 2010 when I bought it. Unfortunately, it recently started randomly losing signal, with the same ROM version I’ve been using for a while, so that means it’s time for an upgrade.

The problem I find with current options, it’s that there are no longer phones anywhere!!! More specifically, I can only see 4.7"+ phablets (don’t call them phones, please, at that size they no longer are not just that), which are really not what I want. I want something I can comfortably hold in one hand when vertical, that is, 4.0" minimum, 4.3" maximum.

I want the best one you know of that meets that requirement. As for other features, I’d like it with LTE (my country supports AWS and 1900MHz for HSPA+), and if I had to choose between screen quality and camera, I’d prefer the former.

Please, help me with your experience which phone I should upgrade to for this year.

Thanks!


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

noushadkpr said:


> iPhone 5s

Click to collapse



LOL!  You might as well go replace your home computer with a C-64 too.


----------



## No-New-Phone (Sep 11, 2013)

*Quad-Core?*

Hi all, 

I like good and fast phones, and I will buy one, but best specs are on monsters to big to wear. My phone needs to be always with me, and that means: it should not be too big. 4.3 inch screen is max for me. 

Now there is one phone that is especially on my mind, and that is the xiaomi Mi-2s, with nice specs (as there is no xda-developers-forum, this is it) - one of the few 4-core-CPU-phones in 4.3 design and from the pricing point accessible for me. 

But is it worth it? Is quad-core really what I should be looking for? Or is it just an energy-sucking thing that is neither used by apps or the android-framework? Would it bebetter to go for a dual-core S4 mini, and profit from LTE, SD-card and NFC?


----------



## persano (Sep 11, 2013)

No-New-Phone said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I like good and fast phones, and I will buy one, but best specs are on monsters to big to wear. My phone needs to be always with me, and that means: it should not be too big. 4.3 inch screen is max for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you know tooooooooooooooooooo little about that phone.

1. it dont eat too much battery (last more than a day of use)
2. its a great phone
3. use MIUI (it isnt slow, it is like optimized)
4. cheap, but fantastic

some dual cores eats more that quadcores. is a snapdragon 400 vs a snapdragon 600. 4g is good, but, in all the other specs, xiaomi wins

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/Xiaomi-Mi-2S,Samsung-Galaxy-S4-mini/phones/7887,7788

hope i helped

HSDPA+ (4G) 42.2 Mbit/s, is that 4g ?


----------



## AnMotass (Sep 11, 2013)

XPERIA SP or MOTO X?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## No-New-Phone (Sep 11, 2013)

persano said:


> you know tooooooooooooooooooo little about that phone.
> 
> 1. it dont eat too much battery (last more than a day of use)
> 2. its a great phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I run miui on my Desire S for like two years now, and I love miui. Still, it is not only 4G that I am missing, it is manly SD card support (would not be much of a problem if 64gb version would be available). When I go to our local phone dealer browsing the web with different phones, I am not able to notice any difference between dual and quad, but still quad might just be the more future-driven choice. 

So,  cores by themselves are nothing without a software that is able to use them - that seems to have something to do with sandboxing and dalvik. So,  is quad the way to go or not? 

Sent from my Desire S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sdsubball23 (Sep 11, 2013)

Should I buy a phone at this time or wait a while longer for a better? I've been thinking about the S4. I want a good reliable, fast, smooth, great reception/data phone that will last me a 2 year contract. I also want to stick with Verizon, though I could move to AT&T, mainly because of great reception. Right now I'm on the HTC Rezound that I've since late Dec 2011. 

What do you guys think?

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app


----------



## kamendra (Sep 12, 2013)

joaoghost said:


> Here you are
> 
> http://www.sonymobile.com/global-en/products/phones/xperia-zr/specifications/

Click to collapse



* In compliance with IP55 and IP58, Xperia™ ZR is protected against the ingress of dust and is waterproof. Provided that all ports and covers are firmly closed, the phone is (i) protected against low pressure jets of water from all practicable directions in compliance with IP 55; and/or (ii) can be kept under 1.50 metre of freshwater for up to 30 minutes in compliance with IP 58.


----------



## vinitraje (Sep 12, 2013)

My next smartphone will be surely firefox OS based.. 

Waiting for launch in India..

Sent from my A21 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PhilipTD (Sep 12, 2013)

*a lot coming up soon*



sdsubball23 said:


> Should I buy a phone at this time or wait a while longer for a better? I've been thinking about the S4. I want a good reliable, fast, smooth, great reception/data phone that will last me a 2 year contract. I also want to stick with Verizon, though I could move to AT&T, mainly because of great reception. Right now I'm on the HTC Rezound that I've since late Dec 2011.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I would wait until the end of the year, when the Nexus 5, Note 3, Xperia ZU, etc., are all released.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey guys! 
Soon when my end-of-year (EOY) examinations ends, I'm gonna get a new phone although i already chose what i want  But i wanted a high-end device and what i mean is smth with 2GB RAM and what not.My budget is less than $300 (SGD) which is abt 250 (USD) lower than what u expected. AND the phone i chose is iOCEAN X7 ELITE from China. It has 2GB of RAM, same GPU u can find in the S4 Octa-Core, a 1.5GHz quad core processor. Do you think this is good enough i mean it costs $299 WITH FREE SHIPPIN' 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 12, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Hey guys!
> Soon when my end-of-year (EOY) examinations ends, I'm gonna get a new phone although i already chose what i want  But i wanted a high-end device and what i mean is smth with 2GB RAM and what not.My budget is less than $300 (SGD) which is abt 250 (USD) lower than what u expected. AND the phone i chose is iOCEAN X7 ELITE from China. It has 2GB of RAM, same GPU u can find in the S4 Octa-Core, a 1.5GHz quad core processor. Do you think this is good enough i mean it costs $299 WITH FREE SHIPPIN'
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sup SG bro. You also have your EOYs haunting you, huh? Lol. Good luck! 
PS: the build quality is obviously gonna be [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xzeropr (Sep 12, 2013)

A Galaxy S4 or Note 2 T-Mobile


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 12, 2013)

iDelta said:


> Sup SG bro. You also have your EOYs haunting you, huh? Lol. Good luck!
> PS: the build quality is obviously gonna be [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Haha yea thanks 
As far as I'm concern, the back removable plastic is glossy finish and it doesn't make any creaking sounds or whatever from reviewers that i heard. Just like a S3s' back! But i guess it doesn't bother me as much 

Speakin' of S3, this phone impressed me greatly when this device are lined side by side


----------



## Stepanyakinov (Sep 12, 2013)

i would like to buy GALAXY s3!!!!!


----------



## No-New-Phone (Sep 12, 2013)

persano said:


> you know tooooooooooooooooooo little about that phone.
> 
> 1. it dont eat too much battery (last more than a day of use)
> 2. its a great phone
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, just ordered the Mi2S 32GB phone. 

But there is no xiaomi-section on xda-developers, why not?


----------



## varefaz (Sep 12, 2013)

It s beautiful

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------

I prefer the galaxy s4


----------



## persano (Sep 12, 2013)

No-New-Phone said:


> yeah, just ordered the Mi2S 32GB phone.
> 
> But there is no xiaomi-section on xda-developers, why not?

Click to collapse



because xda is crazy? i want a forum for jiayu phones, make a new forum, chinese phones, and put them there


----------



## darkprince004 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Mine and next*

I recently got a Galaxy S4; I uprated from my HTC Hero S. Next phone will probably be a Samsung or an HTC brand.


----------



## K96 (Sep 13, 2013)

I want a nexus 4 just have to wait till i can move a bunch of necessities out the way first


----------



## sdsubball23 (Sep 13, 2013)

PhilipTD said:


> I would wait until the end of the year, when the Nexus 5, Note 3, Xperia ZU, etc., are all released.

Click to collapse



ok, I might end up doing that. I'm interested to know what the Nexus 5 is about.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 13, 2013)

AnMotass said:


> XPERIA SP or MOTO X?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



MOTO X is much better.


----------



## Glax (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm waiting for the Nexus 5, and I hope its released running 4.4.


----------



## delfdabat (Sep 13, 2013)

been with HTC EVO phones for a while and i like them. currently been happy with the GS 4 so GS 5 is next for me.


----------



## starless72 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Nexus 4 or Zopo (or...)?*

Hi, I would like to replace my aging (and slow, and frustrating) Samsung Galaxy Ace with a new Android smartphone.

I'm not a heavy phone user, so I don't want to spend 500 € for a phone. I would keep it under 250 € if possible.
But I want a device I can trust. I'm very demanding regarding performance - I'm not talking about speed, I mean that for example I hate my Ace because from time to time its connection or bluetooth stops working and I have to reboot it.

I'm very tempted by the Nexus 4, I can have my brother get it for me in UK on the Play Store although I live in Italy.
And at the same time I have a few friends who recently bought Zopo devices and are very happy with them - but maybe they're not demanding like me, who knows?

Nexus 4 pros:

I can get it for around 240 €, a very good value for its features
By Google, which means clean OS and best OS updates, which I like very much
Widespread, so you can easily find accessories for it
Nice screen size

Nexus 4 cons:

Made by LG, which I don't trust at all
Non removable battery (and also no SD slot, but that's less important for me)
No Italian warranty

How important are the LG and battery cons? Is it actually a high quality product, and can you live with external chargers always with you?
Any other cons?

Regarding Zopo, any opinions here?
I'm confused as which model should I point to... my friends have 5" models but I would prefer 4.5"-4.7". For around 300 € you can get very powerful models but I'm not sure you can get good ones for less.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## iDelta (Sep 13, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Haha yea thanks
> As far as I'm concern, the back removable plastic is glossy finish and it doesn't make any creaking sounds or whatever from reviewers that i heard. Just like a S3s' back! But i guess it doesn't bother me as much
> 
> Speakin' of S3, this phone impressed me greatly when this device are lined side by side

Click to collapse



Wow amazing. Good luck then.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 13, 2013)

starless72 said:


> Hi, I would like to replace my aging (and slow, and frustrating) Samsung Galaxy Ace with a new Android smartphone.
> 
> I'm not a heavy phone user, so I don't want to spend 500 € for a phone. I would keep it under 250 € if possible.
> But I want a device I can trust. I'm very demanding regarding performance - I'm not talking about speed, I mean that for example I hate my Ace because from time to time its connection or bluetooth stops working and I have to reboot it.
> ...

Click to collapse




See the post i made above! The phone is quite good but its from a Chinese Manufacturer. But it should be mediocre if you don't use GPS alot. Other then that, for 200€, you can also get a Galaxy S2 as the price plummet after time ! Its a great device with many ROMS like Ressurection™ Remix :thumbup:


----------



## _Variable (Sep 13, 2013)

Something from Cherry Mobile or Huawei

Sent from my polynomial


----------



## galimana (Sep 13, 2013)

I hope LG Optimus G


----------



## androidfoshizzle (Sep 13, 2013)

BLU LIFE ONE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izryYFR3YB0

why hasnt xda started a BLU PRODUCTS section? hugo barra should have gone to them..and its a florida based company


----------



## nikitadag541 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am thinking and decided, i would like Xperia !


----------



## garwynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Until Sony makes their way into CDMA market I'll be staying with Samsung.  And as long as Note 3 has what it is supposed to - Tri-band and avoiding the signal issues crippling the Note 2 - I'll be moving to that.


----------



## rcbadiale (Sep 13, 2013)

Just curiosity, what you guys think about buying a Galaxy S4 now?
I should wait for the S5 to see the prices drop down? Or S5 will not arrive so soon?
Thank you all!


----------



## yunior597 (Sep 13, 2013)

I really wanna try the Nokia Lumia 710 because it can have custom rom


----------



## nikzDHD (Sep 13, 2013)

rcbadiale said:


> Just curiosity, what you guys think about buying a Galaxy S4 now?
> I should wait for the S5 to see the prices drop down? Or S5 will not arrive so soon?
> Thank you all!

Click to collapse



Still looking at another minimum 8 months before the S5 comes out. Price will still hold. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------




starless72 said:


> Hi, I would like to replace my aging (and slow, and frustrating) Samsung Galaxy Ace with a new Android smartphone.
> 
> I'm not a heavy phone user, so I don't want to spend 500 € for a phone. I would keep it under 250 € if possible.
> But I want a device I can trust. I'm very demanding regarding performance - I'm not talking about speed, I mean that for example I hate my Ace because from time to time its connection or bluetooth stops working and I have to reboot it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is the best phone for that price period. It still runs smoothly and fast. Development is fantastic. Don't worry that it's made by LG not had any issues with mine. At the price at it is now it's worth the purchase. You'll get KitKat soon too. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Sep 13, 2013)

At this point in time I'd wait to see whats up with the upcoming Nexus5... 

If it's nice you'll see my S4 on eBay.


----------



## onlymaster (Sep 13, 2013)

*galaxy s3*

getting one really soon


----------



## Fragmentos (Sep 13, 2013)

I love my Xperia Arc S and I will not going to sell  my phone soon...
But if I someday decide to sell my lovely phone,I will wait for Xperia Nexus...

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heisenberg420 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hey guys hope you can chime in here

I'm between the htc one, gs4, and the lg g2. The top priority for me is the best display (most color accurate). I'm coming from the gs3 where the colors were a little over saturated and tinted but still a great display overall. I really want the most accurate colors this time for pictures/video. I've really heard mixed reports between the one and the gs4, some say the one is the best, then i just read this cnet article about how the gs4 in movie mode is more accurate than the one. 

Obviously too soon for the g2 at this point but i'm curious how it compares.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 13, 2013)

Heisenberg420 said:


> Hey guys hope you can chime in here
> 
> I'm between the htc one, gs4, and the lg g2. The top priority for me is the best display (most color accurate). I'm coming from the gs3 where the colors were a little over saturated and tinted but still a great display overall. I really want the most accurate colors this time for pictures/video. I've really heard mixed reports between the one and the gs4, some say the one is the best, then i just read this cnet article about how the gs4 in movie mode is more accurate than the one.
> 
> Obviously too soon for the g2 at this point but i'm curious how it compares.

Click to collapse



HTC one is favorable. Don't depend on reviews IMO , go to store and check out yourself

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## jmc98droid1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Galaxy note 3 that will be pre ordered on verizon next week


----------



## Kir3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm selling my ZTE Grand X In and considering buying *HTC Desire 500* or *Sony Xperia M*. What do you think. Desire have Quad-core 1.2GHz but cheap graphic (Adreno *203*), on the other hand Xperia M have Dual-Core 1Ghz and Andreno *305*


----------



## josemanuelo (Sep 14, 2013)

*another mediaetk!!!!*

i have a ZTE V987 but my next phone will be another mediatek.
Quality and price insuperable!!!!!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:53 AM ----------




Kir3 said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my ZTE Grand X In and considering buying *HTC Desire 500* or *Sony Xperia M*. What do you think. Desire have Quad-core 1.2GHz but cheap graphic (Adreno *203*), on the other hand Xperia M have Dual-Core 1Ghz and Andreno *305*

Click to collapse



What about ZTE GEEK ?


----------



## shimp208 (Sep 14, 2013)

needspractice said:


> I was wondering if anyone knew of the latest or best phone that has the greatest ROM rooting following at the moment greater than the Galaxy Nexus?
> 
> I have a Galaxy Nexus right now and its great but I am just bored with it. I would like to upgrade. The only problem is that I use [GNEX TOOLKIT V11.1.0] Drivers, Backup, Unlock, Root, Recovery, Flash + MORE [SPRINT] which is the best tool around.
> 
> I was wondering if there are tools like this or better for other newer phones that I may upgrade to or should I just stay with my Nexus for while?

Click to collapse



I would recommend waiting for the Nexus 5 that is rumored to be released on October 14, along with Android 4.4 KitKat.  The Nexus 5 like all Nexus devices will have a very large selecting of ROM's including official Cyanogenmod, AOKP, Paranoid Android, as well as other great ROM's, Kernels, MOD's and many other customization features.  Since you also mentioned you use the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit the Nexus 5 will very likely have several toolkits available to perform the same functions as the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit not to long after the Nexus 5 is released.  _*If you absolutely have to*_ buy a phone today I would recommend taking a look at the Nexus 4 it also have a very large ROM selection, along with Kernels, MOD's, and many more customization options.  The Nexus 4 also has several great Toolkits available to easily root, unlock bootloader, etc. a couple of the Nexus 4 Toolkits such as mskip's toolkit and wugfresh's toolkit.


----------



## kangerX (Sep 14, 2013)

gricezhai said:


> My next smartphone is not samsung or iphone neither. My plan to focus on the Chinese cellphone such as INEW or Thl

Click to collapse



What about after sale services then ? Should be problem unless you're IN China 

sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !


----------



## kamendra (Sep 14, 2013)

kangerX said:


> What about after sale services then ? Should be problem unless you're IN China
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



Yes Chinese phone can't give you best resate value.


----------



## chasepoes (Sep 14, 2013)

kangerX said:


> What about after sale services then ? Should be problem unless you're IN China
> 
> sent from the state marijuanated muffins are NOT illegal !

Click to collapse



After Sales support is generally excellent (depending on company offcourse). Only problem is that you have to send your phone to china for repair/service, which takes some time.

But then again: I can buy about 3 comparable chinese phones for the price of 1 HTC/Samsung/Sony. So afyer sales/warranty are not really that important.



Sent from my UMI X2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jeik (Sep 14, 2013)

If I don't buy a laptop,lg l7 or HTC desire 200
Chinese phones are looking amazing,but I don't trust them.
Quad core,5 inch display,looks and has 99% like an s4,and costs only 200 dollars
Sounds too good to be true...
Smartphones should not cost more then 300 $ in any country!
They are only toys,and 900 $-price of the s4,xperia z and HTC one(average monthly money payment in my country) is too darn much for a toy.


----------



## Kir3 (Sep 14, 2013)

josemanuelo said:


> What about ZTE GEEK ?

Click to collapse



Hell no, I'll stay away from ZTE phones. And currently this 2 phones (Xperia M and Desire 500) are available in my country (as well best for that price)


----------



## XXLithiumXX (Sep 14, 2013)

If only HTC one had a replaceable battery..... My HTC Panache is still going strong after severe misuses....no idea how many times it has fallen onto contrete & roads... still no scratch on the screen...and running android 4.3 rom... 

BTW, where do you find the so called cheap chineese phones?


----------



## EStegenburgs (Sep 14, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2
I need a phone which you could throw at somebody and then continue to talk. HEADSHOT


----------



## Jeik (Sep 14, 2013)

EStegenburgs said:


> Samsung Galaxy Xcover 2
> I need a phone which you could throw at somebody and then continue to talk. HEADSHOT

Click to collapse



LoL
I remember when I had an old Nokia.
I threw it at my friend,hit him in the head.
He started screaming:
Oh my God,why didn't you throw a rock at me,it would have been less painful xD
But try googling for Caterpillar smartphone.Caterpillar is known for indestructability . 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## mxdg406 (Sep 14, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 for sure.  I love the notes


----------



## Nbsss (Sep 14, 2013)

Starting a chant:
Nexus 5. Nexus 5. Nexus 5. Nexus 5.


----------



## xiaoniou (Sep 15, 2013)

I like to xiaomi 3 phone,so it config very good china brand phone


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 15, 2013)

IPhone 5S!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 15, 2013)

xiaoniou said:


> I like to xiaomi 3 phone,so it config very good china brand phone

Click to collapse



I was thinking about it but sadly it didn't have any expandable memory and removable battery   bummer ._.

CyanogenMod®


----------



## moh129 (Sep 15, 2013)

The next smartphone after my galaxy s..is Galaxy Note 3. Guys,what do you think about 6inch phone's? worth it or just too damm big?


----------



## mr4ffe (Sep 15, 2013)

Note 3, Xperia Z1 or HTC One. SGTab 10.1 looks good, too.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## khRymZn (Sep 15, 2013)

Debating between the HTC One and Samsung Galaxy S4.  I just bought a memory stick for my Sensation and don't want it to go to waste.  So I'm leaning more towards the S4 lol.  Plus, my bud has the S4 and holy crap, that is an excellent phone!


----------



## chizler (Sep 15, 2013)

im thinking about switching carriers when my contract is up, just so i can try out the nexus 4 or 5.


----------



## shenglimzdavid (Sep 15, 2013)

Non yet... Came from s3mini to a Galaxy nexus. It is fantastic except short battery life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m0e_03 (Sep 15, 2013)

thinking about xiaomi mi3..but still wondering which one to choose among the two processors; nvidia tegra 4 OR snapdragon 800.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 15, 2013)

m0e_03 said:


> thinking about xiaomi mi3..but still wondering which one to choose among the two processors; nvidia tegra 4 OR snapdragon 800.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Tegra 4 all the way

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## niquelfer (Sep 15, 2013)

Galaxy S4


----------



## m0e_03 (Sep 15, 2013)

tried galaxy s4..nothing special..

btw, the tegra 4 is clocked at 1.8GHz..and snapdragon is clocked at 2.3GHz. xp

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zaxharu (Sep 16, 2013)

Samsung omega 6.3. I like big screens

Sent from my GT - i9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## lije (Sep 16, 2013)

Oppo find 5 !


----------



## legend-ris (Sep 16, 2013)

Just buy HTC Desire 500 Dual Sim. Great phone 

Hardly wait for someone to root-it/develop


----------



## Kir3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Kir3 said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my ZTE Grand X In and considering buying *HTC Desire 500* or *Sony Xperia M*. What do you think. Desire have Quad-core 1.2GHz but cheap graphic (Adreno *203*), on the other hand Xperia M have Dual-Core 1Ghz and Andreno *305*

Click to collapse



Anyone, some advice?


----------



## shoey63 (Sep 16, 2013)

How about Xperia Z?


----------



## iDelta (Sep 16, 2013)

I want to ask the general public. Is it still worth to buy a Nexus 4 or wait for the Nexus 5? Cuz I have a budget and (obviously) Nexus 4 comes within it... but still

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 16, 2013)

iDelta said:


> I want to ask the general public. Is it still worth to buy a Nexus 4 or wait for the Nexus 5? Cuz I have a budget and (obviously) Nexus 4 comes within it... but still
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you're impatient somehow then get the N4 but i rather you wait for the N5 just in case 

CyanogenMod® 

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 AM ----------

Oh ya guys! Any ideas regarding the brand new JiaYu G4 Advanced? I'm still deciding whether its JiaYu or iOCEAN 

CyanogenMod®


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Sep 16, 2013)

iDelta said:


> I want to ask the general public. Is it still worth to buy a Nexus 4 or wait for the Nexus 5? Cuz I have a budget and (obviously) Nexus 4 comes within it... but still
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Hey buddy! bunch of new animals are about to get unleashed! But new n4 for 200...... Or used prob like 100-150???? Not much money to hold you over...... I'm on the s2 finally awaiting my note3! .... It was a long wait!!!

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## voyagerair (Sep 16, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Hey buddy! bunch of new animals are about to get unleashed! But new n4 for 200...... Or uses prob like 100-150???? Not much money to hold you over...... I'm on the s2 finally awaiting my note3! .... It was a long wait!!!
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



currently Note2, want N3 but looks kinda gaint!


----------



## LycanPower (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I would like to have a Nexus


----------



## DRIPSTER1 (Sep 16, 2013)

holding out for the next line of droid razrs


----------



## Ionkiller (Sep 17, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

I'm willing to break my budget in half for that rumored Nexus 5.


----------



## Nbsss (Sep 17, 2013)

Nexus 5 and I think I won't need to upgrade for 3 years at least.


----------



## LycanPower (Sep 17, 2013)

Nbsss said:


> Nexus 5 and I think I won't need to upgrade for 3 years at least.

Click to collapse



Yes, I think that will be a great phone, I can't wait for have it.


----------



## zounduser (Sep 17, 2013)

My next phone WILL be the HTC ONE MAX.

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Nishchhal (Sep 17, 2013)

Im now torn between the note 3 and the nexus 5....so difficult ugh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iDelta (Sep 17, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> If you're impatient somehow then get the N4 but i rather you wait for the N5 just in case
> 
> CyanogenMod®
> 
> ...

Click to collapse











sk8ordie0 said:


> Hey buddy! bunch of new animals are about to get unleashed! But new n4 for 200...... Or used prob like 100-150???? Not much money to hold you over...... I'm on the s2 finally awaiting my note3! .... It was a long wait!!!
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Thanks guys, I'm gonna wait for the Nexus 5.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope nexus5 price will be almost same as 16 gb nexus4 first released price .


----------



## eksasol (Sep 17, 2013)

idhbar said:


> Hope nexus5 price will be almost same as 16 gb nexus4 first released price .

Click to collapse



 I don't think there will be a 16gb, 32gb will be the minimum. It's simply a standard for high end phones now a day. Even for Google is so trying to persuade people to their cloud service.

sent from xda premium app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 17, 2013)

Does anyone here knows when FAEA F2S Elite will be released?


----------



## spark47 (Sep 17, 2013)

*s2*

im satisfied with my i9100 :victory:


----------



## kingalessandro (Sep 17, 2013)

GS4


----------



## iDelta (Sep 17, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Does anyone here knows when FAEA F2S Elite will be released?

Click to collapse



Lol what is it with you and Chinese phones?

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nexus 5 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## 215alexdx (Sep 17, 2013)

I need some help deciding. I have a upgrade available for Verizon but am not sure what to get. I've been looking at the HTC One (it's going to be outdated soon though) and the Moto X. I've looked at the LG G2 and the Note 3 and they don't interest me. Should I buy now or wait?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 17, 2013)

215alexdx said:


> I need some help deciding. I have a upgrade available for Verizon but am not sure what to get. I've been looking at the HTC One (it's going to be outdated soon though) and the Moto X. I've looked at the LG G2 and the Note 3 and they don't interest me. Should I buy now or wait?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Go for anyone you like but see to it that it has the latest S800 chipset. This way your phone wont get outdated soon. The phones I personally like are nexus 5 and xperia z1. Dont go for moto x. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## 215alexdx (Sep 17, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Go for anyone you like but see to it that it has the latest S800 chipset. This way your phone wont get outdated soon. The phones I personally like are nexus 5 and xperia z1. Dont go for moto x.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Will those be on Verizon? I'm locked into a family contract so I can't buy any unlocked phones. Specs aren't my biggest concern but I would like for it to be up to date. If it's not, that'll be fine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 17, 2013)

215alexdx said:


> Will those be on Verizon? I'm locked into a family contract so I can't buy any unlocked phones. Specs aren't my biggest concern but I would like for it to be up to date. If it's not, that'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I am in India, cant help you on that. Check with your store.  If you want your phone to be updated go for nexus( it has various bands might support verizon). Or else sony, others are too slow on updates. This is what I think. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 17, 2013)

In india , will flipkart,snapdeal etc provide nexus5 immediately release it?


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 17, 2013)

idhbar said:


> In india , will flipkart,snapdeal etc provide nexus5 immediately release it?

Click to collapse



Flipkart is generally quicker than snapdeal. But it depends when LG will decide to launch it in India. It is doubtful if google will make it available through playstore. Lets hope it comes in this year only.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 17, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Flipkart is generally quicker than snapdeal. But it depends when LG will decide to launch it in India. It is doubtful if google will make it available through playstore. Lets hope it comes in this year only.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Playstore will definitely release n5 , except in india . I think we have to import it in first 3/4 months .But due to high dollar rate and custom duty , we have to pay about 30k against 349$ ,if they will released it initially at same price as n4...doubtful.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 17, 2013)

idhbar said:


> Playstore will definitely release n5 , except in india . I think we have to import it in first 3/4 months .But due to high dollar rate and custom duty , we have to pay about 30k against 349$ ,if they will released it initially at same price as n4...doubtful.

Click to collapse



Even at 30k though it'll cost less than that considering price same as n4, it'll be a gr8 deal when other phones with s800 are selling at 44k(Z1), 49k(note3) and even g2 will be above 40k.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## elmopeppo (Sep 17, 2013)

*My next Phone*

I have the Nexus 4, but I'm eagerly waiting for the New Nexus!!


----------



## krayma (Sep 17, 2013)

HTC One could be my favorit.
But a phone should fit to pants pocket. So I stay at my HTC Sensation. I think it is good enough for the next 1 or 2 years.


----------



## elmopeppo (Sep 17, 2013)

215alexdx said:


> I need some help deciding. I have a upgrade available for Verizon but am not sure what to get. I've been looking at the HTC One (it's going to be outdated soon though) and the Moto X. I've looked at the LG G2 and the Note 3 and they don't interest me. Should I buy now or wait?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Verizon will have the new Nexus phone, you can always wait till November for that :cyclops:


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 17, 2013)

iDelta said:


> Lol what is it with you and Chinese phones?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Tbh with you, i don't know. I'm just blown away by some of these Chinese devices at China LOLS XDD

CyanogenMod®


----------



## chuck_ (Sep 17, 2013)

*budget*

The best phone my budget can afford!

Maybe a Samsung Galaxy SIII, i hope they lower the price soon :/


----------



## 215alexdx (Sep 17, 2013)

elmopeppo said:


> Verizon will have the new Nexus phone, you can always wait till November for that :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Are you sure? The Nexus 4 was unlocked. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## elmopeppo (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes! Verizon will have it!


----------



## nicerok (Sep 18, 2013)

Xiaomi mi2s or mi2a s600 cpu , adreno 320 and more features

Sent from my Xperia Neo using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Sep 18, 2013)

Amanda671 said:


> Galaxy S3 for me....if it lives up the hype

Click to collapse



Amanda why not go for the GS4?  S3 is over a year old now....getting out dated at this point.i have both and the s4 is much better.

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## galaxys (Sep 18, 2013)

Nexus5!


----------



## DhaAlekz (Sep 18, 2013)

I`m thinking to buy a Nexus 4.


----------



## hero420 (Sep 18, 2013)

I am thinking of buying the new LG or the Note 3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sNoxious (Sep 18, 2013)

Gotta be the Nexus 5 or whatever it's gonna be called. Pure Android pwns 'em all.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Sep 19, 2013)

sNoxious said:


> Gotta be the Nexus 5 or whatever it's gonna be called. Pure Android pwns 'em all.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



Just root and flash and most all phones with unlocked boot loaders and dev support AOSP .......  But I understand the nexus love.....  

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## sNoxious (Sep 19, 2013)

sk8ordie0 said:


> Just root and flash and most all phones with unlocked boot loaders and dev support AOSP .......  But I understand the nexus love.....
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



If it has the ability to unlock the bootloader, then yea. Most devs are annoyed on how much manufacturers are locking down their flagship phones.


----------



## thaerin (Sep 19, 2013)

Have been seriously considering upgrading my aging, but still loved, Nexus S 4G to an HTC One. Thinking I will hold out until we hopefully/finally see a Nexus 5. Having played around with various other models over the past few years, I just don't think I'd be happy with anything but the Vanilla experience.


----------



## ladyhaly (Sep 19, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Tbh with you, i don't know. I'm just blown away by some of these Chinese devices at China LOLS XDD
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



I am as a well. Not everyone can afford to throw away money for a flagship, and being close friends with people who have a family to feed has made me understand that they just can't break their wallets irresponsibly for a new phone every year like I do. When I break my wallet, I alone suffer. If they break their wallets, their spouse and children suffer. 

Since realizing that and seeing the offerings from Chinese manufacturers like Huawei and Xiaomi, I have been promoting them as an alternative to budget phones,  since they offer better specs for the same price as mid and entry level Samsung, Sony, LG, etc. phones. I was pretty skeptical at first but I managed to experience the latest Huawei phones and I am just blown away. I would buy them (namely the Ascend P1 or the Ascend Mate or even the Ascend G525) had I not other expenses to attend to at the moment. You can't look down on those phones and anyone who does clearly doesn't know the smartphone market too well. (I see people like this all the time. All they know is the brand and none of the specs or the differences between a Tegra processor or a Snapdragon or even a MediaTek.) The fact remains that reselling the phone once you want to upgrade to a new one will probably be harder than buying a Samsung flagship, so one should always consider that. Not a problem for me though. I don't sell my phones. I give them away to loved ones and friends when I'm done with them to share the love. 






chuck_ said:


> The best phone my budget can afford!
> 
> Maybe a Samsung Galaxy SIII, i hope they lower the price soon :/

Click to collapse



They are sold out at my favorite store. Don't think they will restock. Have you a shop in mind? You should because you really won't know whether the price meets with your budget unless you do. 

***


Anyway... Since I have S4 LTE and I feel betrayed now that the Note 3 has been released in IFA 2013 and I really like its specs (size not a problem for me - I am a woman, I carry handbags wherever I go, even during travel)  better than my S4.*sigh* So, next time I will be more patient and buy myself the next Note phablet. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## baiju2012 (Sep 19, 2013)

215alexdx said:


> Will those be on Verizon? I'm locked into a family contract so I can't buy any unlocked phones. Specs aren't my biggest concern but I would like for it to be up to date. If it's not, that'll be fine.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Then Moto X will be appropriate phone for you. It is on Verizon. It is closet to Google phone experience you going to get on Verizon. Plus it has extra features. Voice activated controls, etc.

Nexus IV

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------

Also, if you like an unlocked phone, a Developer Edition of Moto X is coming out on Verizon.

Nexus IV


----------



## Alex Campbell (Sep 19, 2013)

I m dreaming of buying a Galaxy S4, seems like it a great phone with boosted functionality and cool design.


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Sep 19, 2013)

Alex Campbell said:


> I m dreaming of buying a Galaxy S4, seems like it a great phone with boosted functionality and cool design.

Click to collapse



We share the same dream 
Note 3 looks promising too, the price is a real downer though.


----------



## joshnssmiths (Sep 19, 2013)

*Which one i would select ...im confused*

which smart phone ill choose from...nokia , samsung, sony, htc ?


----------



## black_mordon (Sep 19, 2013)

Nexus 4

SeNt fRoM mY Gt-S7500


----------



## krayma (Sep 19, 2013)

Nokia is only an option if you want to use  windows. Samsung phones are common, so you easy can find good ROMs. HTC has a nice aluminum design.


----------



## l.skywalker (Sep 19, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

I hope I wiill get


----------



## tycoo (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm looking forward to buy the Galaxy Ace 3 maybe. But lets wait until the price is getting lower in the next weeks.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 19, 2013)

mr who said:


> Did you hear about the great new social network LIFESTER  that helps you make the most of your bussines and private life .Through INTENTIONS you can see what your friends are doing at the moment,what their plans are,and join them in any intention you want to.LOCATIONS show you places they are checked in.The new thing is the 10 mile radius search,you will see your friends based on your location from the nearest to the farest.Metting new people has never been easier,check the app and you will see what I am talking about.You can modify the network as you want to.Like a private social network between your closest friends. If you want to invite someone they have the INVITATIONS that shortens your arrange details.I have made a profile on the network,at first I was sceptic but after I saw all the new things it has  I was thrilled.I invited all of my friends to start using it and since then we have no problems whatsoever.Arranging partys,studying or any group or individual activities has become really easy so we have a lot more time for other things.I would reccomend everyone to download this great app and find out all of the great things it has brought.

Click to collapse



Why are you going off topic.?? 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## combat goofwing (Sep 19, 2013)

My upgrade is due choices are ,HTC one (even though it's 6 months old ) or HTC one max or nexus 5,or wait for MWC 2014 for the next HTC flagship device love HTC phones for build and quality 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 215alexdx (Sep 19, 2013)

baiju2012 said:


> Then Moto X will be appropriate phone for you. It is on Verizon. It is closet to Google phone experience you going to get on Verizon. Plus it has extra features. Voice activated controls, etc.
> 
> Nexus IV
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's the difference between the regular and developer edition?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## baiju2012 (Sep 19, 2013)

215alexdx said:


> What's the difference between the regular and developer edition?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Read the differences and choose yourself: http://m.blogs.computerworld.com/sm...eloper-edition?mm_ref=https://www.google.com/

Maybe this article will help too: http://m.blogs.computerworld.com/android/22695/moto-x

Nexus IV


----------



## iko14iron (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a Nexus 4,but after Play Devices was open for the first year in my country.... Well, we will see Nexus 5 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 4 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## Dark Raven (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Nexus 5 will be good choose.


----------



## besttt (Sep 19, 2013)

Dark Raven said:


> I think Nexus 5 will be good choose.

Click to collapse



please report the price at your country


----------



## Dark Raven (Sep 19, 2013)

besttt said:


> please report the price at your country

Click to collapse



I don't know. Nexus 5 is not presented yet.


----------



## iDelta (Sep 19, 2013)

besttt said:


> please report the price at your country

Click to collapse



Lol its not even released... only rumors

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dark Raven (Sep 19, 2013)

I think Nexus 5 will be available soon. There were too many leaks.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 19, 2013)

Dark Raven said:


> I think Nexus 5 will be available soon. There were too many leaks.

Click to collapse



Definitely all those are intentional leaks to create hype about it. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## hOtttBRA (Sep 19, 2013)

I own a Motorola Razr XT910 (My first and only Smartphone). I want a phone that has not yet been made.

- Android
- 64Gb Internal Storage
- NFC
- Bluetooth Low Energy
- 4.7" Screen
- Dual Sim
- Micro-HDMI
- Battery with 3300mAh or more.

I'll wait until 2014.Q4 for a phone like that or I will buy one that comes close.


----------



## robertusIT (Sep 19, 2013)

i hope that nexus 5 will be my next phone.

i love nexus 4 but this year i don't have money to get new device, so for nexus 5 i will try, also if retro is not glass but plastic... very very strange


----------



## chuck_ (Sep 19, 2013)

*Yeah, those phones are good!*






ladyhaly said:


> I am as a well. Not everyone can afford to throw away money for a flagship, and being close friends with people who have a family to feed has made me understand that they just can't break their wallets irresponsibly for a new phone every year like I do. When I break my wallet, I alone suffer. If they break their wallets, their spouse and children suffer.
> 
> Since realizing that and seeing the offerings from Chinese manufacturers like Huawei and Xiaomi, I have been promoting them as an alternative to budget phones,  since they offer better specs for the same price as mid and entry level Samsung, Sony, LG, etc. phones. I was pretty skeptical at first but I managed to experience the latest Huawei phones and I am just blown away. I would buy them (namely the Ascend P1 or the Ascend Mate or even the Ascend G525) had I not other expenses to attend to at the moment. You can't look down on those phones and anyone who does clearly doesn't know the smartphone market too well. (I see people like this all the time. All they know is the brand and none of the specs or the differences between a Tegra processor or a Snapdragon or even a MediaTek.) The fact remains that reselling the phone once you want to upgrade to a new one will probably be harder than buying a Samsung flagship, so one should always consider that. Not a problem for me though. I don't sell my phones. I give them away to loved ones and friends when I'm done with them to share the love.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




There's a shop here in my town, and I've asked and the have like 10 in stock, so I hope they don't ran out so soon!

And about the chinese phones, yeah, those are such good phones for the price!
Recently I have one, here in México it's under the brand Lanix, model S400, but's a clone (single sim) of the Wiko Cink Peax, Qmobile Noir A9, MyPhone 888, and It works good! 

That's why I always tell the people that have money "Hey, Do you know all you can do with that smartphone? no? then buy a cheaper one"


----------



## skerdzius (Sep 19, 2013)

I have galaxy s (i9000), and my next phone i think should be galaxy note (N7000). i just don't like spending lots of money for best phone, i prefer buying best phone but from the past


----------



## chobstix (Sep 19, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 is on its way


----------



## fromrussiawithl0ve (Sep 19, 2013)

My contract with Sprint is finished i want to switch to either AT&T or Verizon. We live in NYC which carrier would u guys suggest for family plan of 3? 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrwetwork (Sep 20, 2013)

*S4 For sure*

I like the feel if it better than my rooted sprint galaxy s3


----------



## jabtano (Sep 20, 2013)

Nokia 1050 no question of it


Sent from my RM-893_nam_tmous_201 using Tapatalk


----------



## PangOS (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi guys. I just want a bit of quick advice on choice of device. 

I always liked t he HTC myTouch_4G_Slide. 

I got a Samsung s3 mini recently but I may need to get rid of one. 

Which one should I go with. The Samsung has some obvious pros, larger screen, more onboard memory. But I still like the HTC. 

Can I get other persons opinions?

Thanks

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app- developers app


----------



## one-option (Sep 20, 2013)

By the end of this year we will see more and more Smart phones rolling out

the Market becoming so wild .......... a real Smart Phones WAR

But it is sound that no body is listening to the people, every company pushing more and more products ......... where each one have a different problem

In General those problems are:-

1- Low & cheap plastic finish smart phones & other easy break & scratch materials (You feel that you got cheap product or flag ship)
2- No SD memory card support (Heavy user always thinking of saving and making space)
3- Non-removeable batteries (even a child can change his toy batteries)
4- Limited capacity batteries (you should keep close to the wall like breast feeding) 
5- Huge screen size (Un-pocketable size) 

And more...........

For me the most annoying problem is the batteries

I believe that a smart phone like Jolla is something close to what I'd love to buy

For me I'm thinking about 

Nokia Lumia 1020 with the 41 Megapixel Camera .... but I feel like I can't stand it's low 2000 NmHa battery  & switching to Windows Phone 8 is a step I'm not ready for taking it yet.

That thing lead me to think about Jolla Phone ............I really don't know yet....... I will wait for some time ...  I will not buy any thing now


----------



## MaggiesStreak (Sep 20, 2013)

Don't sign a contract. 

AT&T DS5. Rooted w/ Gingerbreak. 406/407 DSC2.3. 3


----------



## alienweasel (Sep 20, 2013)

It's between the galaxy S4 and HTC one.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 20, 2013)

What about galaxy s4 mini?


----------



## doganmanis (Sep 20, 2013)

really want s4 :laugh:


----------



## fuzzy21 (Sep 20, 2013)

*Lenovo P780*

Hi,

Recently I just got a Lenovo P780 phone. The battery life is fantastic and sports a 5-inch screen with fantastic display.
Bought it from HK but flashed with a International ROM so now happily using it.


----------



## kamendra (Sep 20, 2013)

shoey63 said:


> How about Xperia Z?

Click to collapse



Sony xperia z is one of the best mobile phone by Sony because it comes with 5 inch screen display, 13 mega pixel rear camera with flash & VGA front camera,4.1.2 android operating system, Quad-core 1.5 GHz Krait Processor, 2 GB RAM, 32 GB Expandable Memory, Water and Dust Resistant, 2330 mAh battery capacity.


----------



## DarkStopDying (Sep 20, 2013)

anything with unlimited data imo


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 20, 2013)

*HTC One*

Try the HTC One which according to me, It is Gorgeous ,,  The features and the look and its performance are all amazing ... No words to say....

The brand htc is enough to say . As a previous htc user I recommend this device a lot....




Hit thanks If this Helped You....


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 20, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> Can't Get you Bro what's that "imo"?

Click to collapse



In my opinion. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## 503e2 (Sep 20, 2013)

yesterday amazon.de had the motorola razr i on sale for 249€. if my trusty milestone 2 wouldn't still be cutting it for me that might have been a good option for me. I know that the razr i is fairly old by now but I always thought it's a very interesting phone and reviews are really good aswell. for that price it would have been a good option.


----------



## iDelta (Sep 20, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> Can't Get you Bro what's that "imo"?

Click to collapse



Welcome to the internet.

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## av4tar (Sep 20, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Sony xperia z is one of the best mobile phone by Sony because it comes with 5 inch screen display, 13 mega pixel rear camera with flash & VGA front camera,4.1.2 android operating system, Quad-core 1.5 GHz Krait Processor, 2 GB RAM, 32 GB Expandable Memory, Water and Dust Resistant, 2330 mAh battery capacity.

Click to collapse



I'm an XZ user, and you just quoted the manual 
its quick and I do like sonys take on android over touchwhiz or sense. camera during the day is great on auto for quick snaps/a quality picture, night shots you have to change a few settings to get a good result otherwise the outcome is a really grainy picture. 32gb expandable is true but it now works with 64gb cards on newer fw. 

IP57 rating for water/dust resistant! yeah, the cpu is located top left near the camera lens. This puppy gets a bit warm, or maybe in your pocket on a warm day giving the same results. The rear case as a result of this heat/temperature, has risen on alot of peoples models and on the XZ forum theres a thread. Could mean the IP rating is total dog toddle, I won't risk dunking it in liquid to show off this feature and treat it like any phone i've had in the past, with extra care. Ive never had a water damaged phone and a reason for having the XZ was this rating. To me its pointless now.

Considering an HTC one which my other half has or waiting a little while for the nexus 5 specs.


----------



## Themicster (Sep 20, 2013)

Nokia Lumia ftw!


----------



## nviz22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got the HTC One yesterday and I am loving it.


----------



## yashade2001 (Sep 20, 2013)

One max 

_Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4._


----------



## mindlesSheep (Sep 20, 2013)

Karchikumar said:


> Try the HTC One which according to me, It is Gorgeous ,,  The features and the look and its performance are all amazing ... No words to say....
> 
> The brand htc is enough to say . As a previous htc user I recommend this device a lot....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




yes, the brand htc is enough for everyone not to even touch that thing (aslo owned 3 htcs by myself)

and dont beg for thanks, its low, very low


----------



## Florentpraha (Sep 20, 2013)

*X7 Elite*

Im looking for a new mobile equipment, so really thinking about iOcean X7 Elite with 2GB/32GB... That looks really good.:good:


----------



## ogk12 (Sep 21, 2013)

Maybe iphone 5s or 6
or the next reference phone

I was so disappointed
because Google Nexus 4 came to Korea lately though it was made by LG..
:crying:


----------



## chasepoes (Sep 21, 2013)

Florentpraha said:


> Im looking for a new mobile equipment, so really thinking about iOcean X7 Elite with 2GB/32GB... That looks really good.:good:

Click to collapse



My girlfriend owns the X7 and I own the UMI X2. Both are exceptional value for there money and great phones. Only downside of phones based on the MTK6589 soc is their weak GPS. It works and is usable, but it's not as good as on other phones.

Sent from my UMI X2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## natelyp (Sep 21, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mine is HTC One


----------



## SlimBeaner (Sep 21, 2013)

*favor fiitur*

probably a galaxy s4 when it comes way down in price.  why buy the very latest when you know there will be another next year and you can just put your custom rom on it and make it last  ...probably also an s4 because it will still be fast, and i have a tablet i use n7 2, and with the s4 no doubt you will be able to throw in a bigger battery.


----------



## gabriel92 (Sep 21, 2013)

Probably my next smartphone is HTC One or Nexus 5


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 21, 2013)

Florentpraha said:


> Im looking for a new mobile equipment, so really thinking about iOcean X7 Elite with 2GB/32GB... That looks really good.:good:

Click to collapse



Does CyanogenMod 10.1 ROM released for the X7 Elite? Intrested too 







chasepoes said:


> My girlfriend owns the X7 and I own the UMI X2. Both are exceptional value for there money and great phones. Only downside of phones based on the MTK6589 soc is their weak GPS. It works and is usable, but it's not as good as on other phones.
> 
> Sent from my UMI X2 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Where did your GF buy it? I am looking for a X7 too! 2GB of RAM, a 1080p display and a good GPU is what i need 

CyanogenMod®


----------



## Nicolasdes (Sep 21, 2013)

LG G2 is interessant :laugh:


----------



## chasepoes (Sep 21, 2013)

U





TiTAN-O-One said:


> Does CyanogenMod 10.1 ROM released for the X7 Elite? Intrested too
> 
> Where did your GF buy it? I am looking for a X7 too! 2GB of RAM, a 1080p display and a good GPU is what i need
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse




Unfortunatly there is no Cyanogenmod for MTK6589 based devices. Not al sources have been released yet, but devs are working at it.

Both the UMI and X7 where bought at banggood.com. Excellent reseller. Both phones are excellent, display is perfect, and CPU is plenty fast. Around 14000 Antutu score. 
And best of all----Dual Sim.

Sent from my UMI X2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shadowcore (Sep 21, 2013)

I wish there was a phone with a good display but as a tradeoff have mediocre CPU and GPU. I dont need the very latest CPU stats, I just want full HD and a 5 inch screen


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 21, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> I wish there was a phone with a good display but as a tradeoff have mediocre CPU and GPU. I dont need the very latest CPU stats, I just want full HD and a 5 inch screen

Click to collapse



Try micromax devices.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Stelios.Gk (Sep 21, 2013)

My next smartphone: Samsung Galaxy S4mini i9195!! Perfect size and great specs.


----------



## priorityqueue (Sep 21, 2013)

Next: nexus 5 or g2


----------



## chasepoes (Sep 21, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> I wish there was a phone with a good display but as a tradeoff have mediocre CPU and GPU. I dont need the very latest CPU stats, I just want full HD and a 5 inch screen

Click to collapse



Click
Click
Click

Just a few with a 5 Inch FHD OSG screen and a very decent CPU/GPU. Haven't you searched yourself? All you need is out there.


----------



## snowman2765 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am buying a new phone at the end of October, and have it narrowed down to three. They are:

1) Google Nexus 5 (depending on price and release date)
2) Huawei Ascend Mate from Wind
3) Sony Xperia ZL

My price range is up to $450 tax in. Input about these 3 devices or any others in this range are appreciated.
Android only.

Already have a Nexus 4 love vanilla android but the big screen on the mate is very tempting and sony xperias have always been appealing to me, hence the problems deciding.


----------



## Denominax (Sep 22, 2013)

*S5*

I'm probably going to wait until the Galaxy S5 comes out, because I already have an S3 and I don't see a reason to upgrade just yet. My S3 is already faster than most S4's since it's running Cyanogenmod.


----------



## galaxys (Sep 22, 2013)

Luv my N4, but will be all over the N5 like a cheetah on a gazelle! 

Hopefully Google will have their launch act together compared to last years inventory mess!


----------



## Mateo_jaz (Sep 22, 2013)

*Unlocked android smartphone*

I´m buying a phone, in October and I´m  looking at these devices:

Xperia sp
HTC one S
Lumia 820
I am of course open to other possiblities, as long as they are in the same price range.
Im not from the us, and a friend is going to spend 2 days in NY, so I would also like to ask where´s best to buy unlocked phones.


----------



## Astrali (Sep 22, 2013)

*china*

chinese phones rock these days!

the iocean X7 is lovely

i also really like the FAEA F2S 
but this one came after i bought my FAEA F1.


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm really liking the Moto X, so I'm excited to see what they come out next year when my upgrade is up.


----------



## force70 (Sep 22, 2013)

Astrali said:


> chinese phones rock these days!
> 
> the iocean X7 is lovely
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Some of the newer chinese devcies have actually peaked my interest...however until any of the chinese companies produce a device that is LTE capable they are all just paperweights to me.

Fortunately from what I just read on gizchina that may be happening before the end of this year 

sent from my S3, S4 or Note2


----------



## jordanishere (Sep 22, 2013)

force70 said:


> Some of the newer chinese devcies have actually peaked my interest...however until any of the chinese companies produce a device that is LTE capable they are all just paperweights to me.
> 
> Fortunately from what I just read on gizchina that may be happening before the end of this year
> 
> sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



Could try the Xiaomi mi3 ... 

Too large of a device for my taste tho.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## persano (Sep 22, 2013)

force70 said:


> Some of the newer chinese devcies have actually peaked my interest...however until any of the chinese companies produce a device that is LTE capable they are all just paperweights to me.
> 
> Fortunately from what I just read on gizchina that may be happening before the end of this year
> 
> sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



new xiaomi have LTE!!!!!


----------



## saintsatinstain (Sep 23, 2013)

*Some of you folk are rich or you sacrifice other things*

And plan to have the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7 (2013) for five years or so; may keep the Nexus 4 even longer if its still useful.   I want my next phone to last 5 to 10 years.  I dont change for fashion.  Whatever I get in the future will be Android by Google; no more carrier phones for me.

I compared the S3 and S4, HTC One, Note II, and Nexus 4 on Phone Arena.  The Nexus won out because it has what I need and want, no more; it is pure Android.  The Google S4 and HTC One still have more features than I want.

What I really want is get a handset, no OS, and I can select the OS and install it.  When will Google do that? When?


----------



## force70 (Sep 23, 2013)

persano said:


> new xiaomi have LTE!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yep thats what i was was reading. ..hope they equip the devices  to run NA frequencies

sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2


----------



## autophone (Sep 23, 2013)

I am thinking Lumia 1020. I have seen image samples of Xperia z1 and iPhone 5s and they're all just okay I think. Lumia 1020 camera blows them out of the water. App selection in WP is not that bad. There's either an alternative or unofficial third party made for most of must-have apps in android.


----------



## Karchikumar (Sep 23, 2013)

That's a good selection.. 

Sent from my Xperia U using xda app-developers app


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 23, 2013)

Can anyone say if the N7 32gb model (2012) for £120 is a good price ?

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 23, 2013)

force70 said:


> Some of the newer chinese devcies have actually peaked my interest...however until any of the chinese companies produce a device that is LTE capable they are all just paperweights to me.
> 
> Fortunately from what I just read on gizchina that may be happening before the end of this year
> 
> sent from my S3, S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



What does LTE do? I thought u need to get a 4G sim card to use LTE. ???

CyanogenMod®


----------



## iDelta (Sep 23, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> What does LTE do? I thought u need to get a 4G sim card to use LTE. ???
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



True

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cfchong (Sep 23, 2013)

saintsatinstain said:


> What I really want is get a handset, no OS, and I can select the OS and install it.  When will Google do that? When?

Click to collapse



don't quite understand your enquiry/request.

google is not a hardware manufacturer. even if it were to become one, it would only be pushing android or any os coming from them.

I would not expect a handset to work on android, ios, windows, webos, etc in the foreseeable future.


----------



## cfchong (Sep 23, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> What does LTE do? I thought u need to get a 4G sim card to use LTE. ???
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



I am on 4G using a 3G sim card which has been with me for many years and through many phones.


----------



## krayma (Sep 23, 2013)

cfchong said:


> I am on 4G using a 3G sim card which has been with me for many years and through many phones.

Click to collapse



You just use 3.5G maybe your phone call it 4G. You will need a special sim card for LTE.

See wikipedia


----------



## force70 (Sep 23, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> What does LTE do? I thought u need to get a 4G sim card to use LTE. ???
> 
> CyanogenMod®

Click to collapse



This is what LTE does 



sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2


----------



## copart (Sep 23, 2013)

My next phone is going to be something that is easy to easy to put custom ROMS on and has LOTS of users doing so.  Today it looks like this is the Samsungs?


----------



## rsbear (Sep 23, 2013)

a nexus 5 or moto x 

Sent from my evita


----------



## iDelta (Sep 23, 2013)

copart said:


> My next phone is going to be something that is easy to easy to put custom ROMS on and has LOTS of users doing so.  Today it looks like this is the Samsungs?

Click to collapse



Its called a Nexus 4.

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## reffp (Sep 23, 2013)

*988448 1800*

Tengda F5189 / Star F5189 / HDC Galaxy Tab 7.0 / Fengpai F5189 looking for ROM/ROOT
I get a good deal and really like the phone but i worried about suport! 

i just find this one 
in need roon .com 

its my firts tablet!
look at the forum but dont find nothing more!

quad core/3g built in / 1/2gb RAM / 8-16-32 / 7-8inch/ ok desing / 100-250 dollars
(if someone have another recomendation , thanks! 
cheers!


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 23, 2013)

reffp said:


> Tengda F5189 / Star F5189 / HDC Galaxy Tab 7.0 / Fengpai F5189 looking for ROM/ROOT
> I get a good deal and really like the phone but i worried about suport!
> 
> i just find this one
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 2013

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Toreton (Sep 23, 2013)

chinees THL W100 is a good! )


----------



## porman (Sep 23, 2013)

Either a Sony Xperia Z or a Nexus. I have only heard good stuff about the Z.


----------



## yl1504 (Sep 23, 2013)

porman said:


> Either a Sony Xperia Z or a Nexus. I have only heard good stuff about the Z.

Click to collapse



If you go for a Sony get the Z1 much better camera perfomance and overall more up-to-date specs!


----------



## archioptrics (Sep 23, 2013)

Htc one 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ktt4510 (Sep 24, 2013)

*trying to decide*

I am having trouble deciding between the Moto X and The Galaxy S4 on sprint.  also considering waiting on the Galaxy Note 3.  I have always preferred nexus devices but for obvious reasons that isn't an option on sprint.  I have a galaxy nexus currently and have been facing major hardware issues lately namely being signal quality and battery issues regardless of rom even on stock.  I think there maybe some underlying hardware issues with my particular device.  I am not concerned with sd expand-ability or replaceable batteries and feel like 16gb is more than enough for me.  The S4 has some really nice features but most would be lost as i would flash an AOSP based rom almost immediately, while the Moto X is nearly stock out of the box.  The camera is a sticking point for me though.  i need a good camera that can be used on the fly when my better point and shoot is not around to get shots of my kids.  I have seen reviews stating that the S4 camera is best but then some stating the moto x "can be" as good in some instances.

At this point i really feel like I could walk into sprint and flip a coin and be satisfied either way.  I just need some help deciding on a device and would like input from the community here.

Also not looking at getting the HTC One as every HTC device I have since the Touch Pro on sprint has had major issues for me personally.

My big question in regards to the S4 is about the radios,  does Samsung still have "weak" radios?  For example my GNex can be 20-30 feet from my router and with direct LoS and still only be able to pick up a 1/2 strength signal at the most.


----------



## cfchong (Sep 24, 2013)

krayma said:


> You just use 3.5G maybe your phone call it 4G. You will need a special sim card for LTE.
> 
> See wikipedia

Click to collapse



just confirmed from my telco operator, Maxis in Malaysia, that I do not need to change my sim card.


----------



## krayma (Sep 24, 2013)

cfchong said:


> just confirmed from my telco operator, Maxis in Malaysia, that I do not need to change my sim card.

Click to collapse



OK, I visited my providers website (O2 Germany) for infos. I have an old sim card and can only use it for UMTS with HSDPA. My plan says max. 21.1Mbps. My sim card won't work with LTE, but newer sim cards for 3G will work with 4G too. So it seems to depend on the sim card and maybe the provider if they are compatible with 3G and 4G.


----------



## ing_dritan (Sep 24, 2013)

*Lenovo P770*

_*Lenovo P770*_ is the best "Professional" smartphone.

Big screen 4.5"
Fast enough dualcore 1.2GHz
*Big Battery 3500mA_h*
Low Cost compared to competitors
Android Jelly Bean 4.1
2 Sim cards stand by

If you need a smartphone, think about you need power and this has the best battery on the market. At least 2 Days on 3G use with 2 cards (normal use). It's not fast to play but fast enough for business application.

Recommended.


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 24, 2013)

ktt4510 said:


> I am having trouble deciding between the Moto X and The Galaxy S4 on sprint.  also considering waiting on the Galaxy Note 3.  I have always preferred nexus devices but for obvious reasons that isn't an option on sprint.  I have a galaxy nexus currently and have been facing major hardware issues lately namely being signal quality and battery issues regardless of rom even on stock.  I think there maybe some underlying hardware issues with my particular device.  I am not concerned with sd expand-ability or replaceable batteries and feel like 16gb is more than enough for me.  The S4 has some really nice features but most would be lost as i would flash an AOSP based rom almost immediately, while the Moto X is nearly stock out of the box.  The camera is a sticking point for me though.  i need a good camera that can be used on the fly when my better point and shoot is not around to get shots of my kids.  I have seen reviews stating that the S4 camera is best but then some stating the moto x "can be" as good in some instances.
> 
> At this point i really feel like I could walk into sprint and flip a coin and be satisfied either way.  I just need some help deciding on a device and would like input from the community here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My Note II has a strong radio, so don't worry about that. I know what you mean though, my previous phone was an S2 and that had a weak radio. Anyway, I'd go with the Moto X as the battery life for only 2200 mAh is incredible and it's an amazing little phone. S4 is a good phone as well, but I think you'd be happier with the Moto X from what you've described. Besides, Active Notifications and always on google now ... just dealbreakers, man.


----------



## force70 (Sep 24, 2013)

ktt4510 said:


> I am having trouble deciding between the Moto X and The Galaxy S4 on sprint.  also considering waiting on the Galaxy Note 3.  I have always preferred nexus devices but for obvious reasons that isn't an option on sprint.  I have a galaxy nexus currently and have been facing major hardware issues lately namely being signal quality and battery issues regardless of rom even on stock.  I think there maybe some underlying hardware issues with my particular device.  I am not concerned with sd expand-ability or replaceable batteries and feel like 16gb is more than enough for me.  The S4 has some really nice features but most would be lost as i would flash an AOSP based rom almost immediately, while the Moto X is nearly stock out of the box.  The camera is a sticking point for me though.  i need a good camera that can be used on the fly when my better point and shoot is not around to get shots of my kids.  I have seen reviews stating that the S4 camera is best but then some stating the moto x "can be" as good in some instances.
> 
> At this point i really feel like I could walk into sprint and flip a coin and be satisfied either way.  I just need some help deciding on a device and would like input from the community here.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gnex was notorious for poor signal..mine was awful. My s3, s4 and note 2 do not have that problem at all.

sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2


----------



## iPeck (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a gnex and hand it over my gf. Signal reception is good on my side. Were you running custom rom or stock ?

--->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4


----------



## Decimus Meridius (Sep 25, 2013)

iPeck said:


> I had a gnex and hand it over my gf. Signal reception is good on my side. Were you running custom rom or stock ?
> 
> --->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4

Click to collapse









Def. looking at the Nexus 5


----------



## sysak (Sep 25, 2013)

Decimus Meridius said:


> Def. looking at the Nexus 5

Click to collapse



It will most likely be a Nexus 5 (if they manage to keep the price as good as it is with the N4.) If not i'll probably wait till Apple increases their screen size and then a while for the price of such device to come down to an acceptable level.


----------



## iPeck (Sep 25, 2013)

Apple dont need to increase screen size or give a price drop, the sheeps are all in line to get their products even if they are obsolete at launch. I mean, i love my iMac and will never go back to wincrap but for phone or tablet they are complete douchebags. Lol 

--->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4


----------



## Decimus Meridius (Sep 25, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Apple dont need to increase screen size or give a price drop, the sheeps are all in line to get their products even if they are obsolete at launch. I mean, i love my iMac and will never go back to wincrap but for phone or tablet they are complete douchebags. Lol
> 
> --->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4

Click to collapse



love the fact an isheep needs to come into the forum to spew his malice.  Go troll somewhere else eh?


----------



## ktt4510 (Sep 25, 2013)

iPeck said:


> I had a gnex and hand it over my gf. Signal reception is good on my side. Were you running custom rom or stock ?
> 
> --->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4

Click to collapse




It didn't seem to matter what ROM I was using.  Keep in mind I was on Sprint's version of the GNex.  No matter what I do the signal quality is poor at best.

In keeping with my original question I think I have decided on the Moto X,  just a shame that I can't use MotoMaker.  Hopefully Googlrola decides to release the individual parts for sale at some point to make up for being shortsighted and allowing an exclusive on one of the more hyped aspects of this device.  I looked at the ifixit teardown and it is one the easiest devices to repair that I have seen recently.  I would gladly void my warranty to buy the colored parts I want and do the swap my self.  But by then the warranty will be voided via boot loader unlock anyways.

Thanks for all the input.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## piperthedj (Sep 25, 2013)

I am honestly thinking about the Nexus 5 when it is available.  From what I have been able to see from the leaks and rumors, and the relationship it would have with my nexus 7, I think I would be very satisfied.


----------



## samirspatil (Sep 25, 2013)

*Nexus % of course*



piperthedj said:


> I am honestly thinking about the Nexus 5 when it is available.  From what I have been able to see from the leaks and rumors, and the relationship it would have with my nexus 7, I think I would be very satisfied.

Click to collapse



I agree. It would be worthwhile waiting another month for the Nexus 5.


----------



## jordanishere (Sep 25, 2013)

iPeck said:


> Apple dont need to increase screen size or give a price drop, the sheeps are all in line to get their products even if they are obsolete at launch. I mean, i love my iMac and will never go back to wincrap but for phone or tablet they are complete douchebags. Lol
> 
> --->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4

Click to collapse



True, but there are not many flagship android devices with a normal sized screen.

It's tough to get something with top of the line specs, and a sub 5 inch screen.

Sent from my Xiaomi MI2S


----------



## Yoda007 (Sep 25, 2013)

I will probably buy a Nexus phone next, unfortunately I cannot buy it via the play store but from resellers in our country which charge about 100  EUR more than it is on G Play.


----------



## iPeck (Sep 25, 2013)

Mine have 5 in, felt big at start but now i think its just the perfect size 

--->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4

---------- Post added at 02:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------




ktt4510 said:


> It didn't seem to matter what ROM I was using.  Keep in mind I was on Sprint's version of the GNex.  No matter what I do the signal quality is poor at best

Click to collapse



Ok.

I thought of this because at 1st, when i got the gnex, it had a carrier tweaked "stock" rom installed. The signals were very weak and device was slow. As soon as i got on genuine real stock rom, the difference in the signal reception and was surprisingly better and the device was definitly smoother.

Just sayin'
Cheers

--->> Tapped with my rooted Xperia ZL (C6506) (Stock .244) via Hit'N'Yak 4


----------



## zangaby (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm looking for a decent Android Dual-sim phone, but so far couldn't find anything that fits my needs.

What I would like:
5" screen
Preferably quad core
Good resolution (720p)
Dual sim suport
Micro SD card support
Decent price

Thank you for your support !


----------



## roachkv (Sep 25, 2013)

*replacing HTC Thunderbolt*

I use an HTC Thunderbolt for work.  I need/want a solid performing, VZW LTE phone to use at work.  

It'll need 16Gb of storage or a microSD slot and great battery life. 

I plan on putting CM on it.

I want to buy a used one.  

Thoughts?

TIA


----------



## baiju2012 (Sep 25, 2013)

zangaby said:


> I'm looking for a decent Android Dual-sim phone, but so far couldn't find anything that fits my needs.
> 
> What I would like:
> 5" screen
> ...

Click to collapse



You can check out BLU phones: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=s...n_feature_three_browse-bin:5745732011&ie=UTF8

They meet all the requirements you listed above.

Nexus IV


----------



## zangaby (Sep 25, 2013)

baiju2012 - thank you, but I would like something that it's released in EU, because after taxes the price can get pretty high if I order from amazon.


----------



## baiju2012 (Sep 25, 2013)

zangaby said:


> baiju2012 - thank you, but I would like something that it's released in EU, because after taxes the price can get pretty high if I order from amazon.

Click to collapse



I live in US. I know nothing about EU phones. If I was in your shoes, I would calculate the final price with shopping cost along with the features I need in the phone, before making the decision. But, I don't know your situation. I bought the BLU Dash 4.5 for a family member for $140. It was perfect solution for the situation. Best of luck to you.

Nexus IV


----------



## sspyrosgr (Sep 25, 2013)

I missed this summer cause i don't have money, anyway next summer releases are going to be super awesome ! Especially with news about oled curved displays !

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------




zangaby said:


> baiju2012 - thank you, but I would like something that it's released in EU, because after taxes the price can get pretty high if I order from amazon.

Click to collapse



You can have a look at the chinese market. You wont get upgrades,roms but you get what you paid for, i bought Cubot GT99 (or XYZ-X1) for 120euros (including shipping) it has 4.5 720p great quality display , 13mp camera, 5mp front camera , 4 core cpu, dual sim (warning, only the one of those sims can get you WCDMA+, the other is simple EDGE). The only problem with the chinese phones is that their gps is really slow, if you dont mind that then go ahead, you can read more on blogs that review chinese phones like gizchina and others


----------



## prime_225 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a mid range android phone in a budget. I have seen the 2013 models and I don't like any of them.

So, I'm thinking of choosing between the HTC One X+ and Galaxy S III. Which one would be better between the two?


----------



## utanamun (Sep 25, 2013)

Want to buy lg dual


----------



## Mac of York (Sep 25, 2013)

prime_225 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mid range android phone in a budget. I have seen the 2013 models and I don't like any of them.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of choosing between the HTC One X+ and Galaxy S III. Which one would be better between the two?

Click to collapse



IMO, Galaxy SIII.


----------



## Tatosha1912 (Sep 25, 2013)

Me present phone is HTC ONE X, I am totally satisfied with it, will buy any new only if anything happened with my present. And in that case that will be HTC One.


----------



## lonewolf911 (Sep 25, 2013)

*quick decision*

upgrading my wife's old phone at work

giving her 2 options - same terms & price

*S4*

*Sony Xperia Z*

What should she take and why..?

appreciated


----------



## persano (Sep 25, 2013)

lonewolf911 said:


> upgrading my wife's old phone at work
> 
> giving her 2 options - same terms & price
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



and a chinese phone like xiaomi mi3?


----------



## force70 (Sep 25, 2013)

prime_225 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a mid range android phone in a budget. I have seen the 2013 models and I don't like any of them.
> 
> So, I'm thinking of choosing between the HTC One X+ and Galaxy S III. Which one would be better between the two?

Click to collapse



If for no other reason the s3 simply due to the removable battery and expandable storage capability. 

sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2


----------



## PangOS (Sep 26, 2013)

I've decided on HTC One X

Gonna get rid of the. S3 mini and keep the mt4gs close. 

I can't find any justification in spending the extra $ on a One. 

My main phone is an iPhone 4s currently. But I can't see myself using an iPhone without jailbreak. Whereas I find it easier to get along on an android device even without root. 

I've had to stay with a much lower iOS version to preserve my tweaks and the newer apps are for the newer/newest versions only. 
Also fed up of waiting for simple things to be added like a pop up menu to toggle radio switches. They took over 3 years for something like that I think should be standard. 

Bye iPhone 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 26, 2013)

lonewolf911 said:


> upgrading my wife's old phone at work
> 
> giving her 2 options - same terms & price
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z. Waterproof, dustproof, better in looks than GS4, premium finish and not plasticky, better support from sony, less bloatware.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Manuelpz (Sep 26, 2013)

Next smartphone Note 3 I like the features, I have s4, my wife have the iPhone 5 and like it because it is simple 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## palkar.sandesh (Sep 26, 2013)

*Which is the best andorid phone to buy*

Dear All,
I am using Xolo Q800 since 8months and want to change my cell.
Please advise me which mobile to buy in comparison (Specs) with Q800.
Sometime i feel samsung, LG, HTC or Sony would be better, these branded sets also has their unique UI, by default apps, but in the range of Q800 these brands don't give the latest chipsets & hardware. So i start thinking & searching of unbranded mobile of XOLO, Micromax, Huwaie, i Ball andi, etc. But again doubt arises on their loyalty.
As I had bad experience of Micromax & now days my Q800 has started to show its real face.
I thought of root it but I scare of rooting.
Kindly help me to take me out of this confusion with your vast experience of mobile world.
Waiting your reply.

Sandesh


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 26, 2013)

palkar.sandesh said:


> Dear All,
> I am using Xolo Q800 since 8months and want to change my cell.
> Please advise me which mobile to buy in comparison (Specs) with Q800.
> Sometime i feel samsung, LG, HTC or Sony would be better, these branded sets also has their unique UI, by default apps, but in the range of Q800 these brands don't give the latest chipsets & hardware. So i start thinking & searching of unbranded mobile of XOLO, Micromax, Huwaie, i Ball andi, etc. But again doubt arises on their loyalty.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your price range?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## palkar.sandesh (Sep 26, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> What is your price range?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Between 10K - 20K..but my main concern is that kindly suggest me the some good handset. also explain which are better, nranded or non branded and why?

Please >>>>!!!


----------



## iDelta (Sep 26, 2013)

palkar.sandesh said:


> Between 10K - 20K..but my main concern is that kindly suggest me the some good handset. also explain which are better, nranded or non branded and why?
> 
> Please >>>>!!!

Click to collapse



Branded obviously. Their products have better build, performance and overall battery life. 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Will_Xda (Sep 26, 2013)

BatEarsJoe said:


> Can anyone say if the NEXUS7 32gb model (2012) for £120 is a good price ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire X

Click to collapse



Anyone ??

Sent from my HTC Desire X


----------



## Kikwi (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey,

I'm having a hard time choosing between the S4 and the HTC one. First of, let's explain what I'll be using it for:

Posting pictures to facebook and stuff

Some gaming

I list ALOT of music (most important)

Now I know the differences, that the One doesn't have a SD slot and the camera is pretty bad, non removable battery.

It'll have to last for 2 years, so that makes me lean towards the HTC One, but on the other hand you have no additional storage and a worse camera.

Is the camera really that bad?

Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## Link911 (Sep 26, 2013)

Note 3

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## STiCKxaH (Sep 26, 2013)

*New Device.*

Regarding a new device for late 2013/Early 2014 im currently sitting with the i9500 S4 ,Would love to get the Note 3 in Jet Black.
S4 is lovely too bad AOSP ROMS are rare for the i9500 if i had a i9505 i would keep it 
Other than that i would love a note 3


----------



## xujinyangboy (Sep 26, 2013)

s4 is very good


----------



## verg0 (Sep 26, 2013)

*S4*

Hi the S4 GT-i9505 is very good, im using it with omega rom :good:


----------



## blackeyeshow (Sep 26, 2013)

*[ASK] About Xperia Z and Xperia Z Ultra*

hello all... i'm from indonesia,, i'm very sorry if my english language less obvius

i want a recommendation from you all..

i want buy a phone between xperia z or xperia z ultra, i am so confuse, what should i choose

i want user this phone in outdoor activities, because of my hobbies is related with outside activities.

please give me recommendation, review and advice.. what should i choose? Xperia Z or Xperia Z ultra?

thanks for your all answer.. its give me enlightened..


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 26, 2013)

> > Originally Posted by shubh_007<br />
> > What is your price range?<br />
> > <br />
> > Sent from my MT11i using xda premium
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Put some more money and get a nexus 4. If you find it costly Xperia SP is a good choice. If you want to try windows check out lumia 720 and 625. Micromax canvas 4 is also a decent device. I dont personally like samsung so I did not recommend any of those.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jonlee917 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yea I am deciding between xperia z/z ultra ...the oppo find 5...or just keeping the nexsus 4. Any thoughts or advice? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ogpala (Sep 26, 2013)

*Discussion] What's your next smartphone / What should I buy*

My next phone will be Samsung Galaxy S3 or S4.

---------- Post added at 08:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------

Where to get a reliable used S3?


----------



## Link911 (Sep 26, 2013)

Note3 for me


----------



## zangaby (Sep 26, 2013)

Any thoughts on the Lenovo P780 ?


----------



## tranceformat (Sep 26, 2013)

Jiayu G4 Advanced I think


----------



## persano (Sep 26, 2013)

tranceformat said:


> Jiayu G4 Advanced I think

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi2s is better, see if you can buy it


----------



## ImpulsePie (Sep 27, 2013)

Recently came from an iPhone 5 to an S4, never going back to iOS again! Next device I will be will most likely be a Galaxy S5 when they eventually release one, or a Nexus 5 if it's amazing.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Sep 27, 2013)

Did I hear iPhone???? :face palm:
Isn't it funny how IOS looks like android now with their new "IOS7"........
rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## shaungregg (Sep 27, 2013)

This is the best year ever for awesome Android devices, I jumped through hoops so I could end up with my G2 and it was worth the effort. I couldn't imagine if we had the amount of choices the Chinese market does when it comes to Android, they have 100's of phones, phablets and tablets and some really nice ones too. I mean wouldn't you like to own a phone called The Monkey King?!?! With a 5inch screen and 13 megapixel front and rear cameras lol quad core 1080p all for like 300 dollars which seems to be the average price for phones with high end specs in China.


----------



## w1nter456 (Sep 27, 2013)

Kikwi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm having a hard time choosing between the S4 and the HTC one. First of, let's explain what I'll be using it for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all, is camera your primary concern? If yes I would suggest you buy s4. Although s4 camera better than one doesn't mean one camera was bad. It is still great even you are a photographer. It is still better than most devices out there.

2nd if you listen to your audio priority, I would suggest HTC one. HTC one front stereo speaker and loud sound quality really make a difference if you want to enjoy your music sound flow and etc. Not that s4 sound quality was bad, it is just not as loud as HTC one and the speaker placement a bit strange on behind compare HTC one front. 

3rd gaming. I would not prefer anyone of them, because both of them deliver great gaming quality and graphic, because they are top high end anyway and easily capable running high intense graphic games. Although s4 slightly better than one. 

SD card and non removable, it is not that important anyway, millions of iPhone user without that option not complain about that. Moreover, one have larger 32gb and battery capacity. I personal will prefer one for your case, unless your really care about camera. Are you the user care about software features, great camera, sd card, removable battery, thinner and lighter phone? Or are you the user care about build quality, display quality(good for photographer), great sound speaker quality and speedy lag free phone? You decide. 


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## iDelta (Sep 27, 2013)

Kikwi said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm having a hard time choosing between the S4 and the HTC one. First of, let's explain what I'll be using it for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



DUUUDE! How is the HTC One's camera bad? Its the best in the market beside the 1020 now... it has the best camera but S4 has the best effects (filters etc.) HTC one has good sound too. You won't need an SD slot. Its internal storage is that huge. And why would you need the battery removed? Its not necessary...

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Heroata (Sep 27, 2013)

İ dont know 

GT-I8150 cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi


----------



## nathanmiller (Sep 27, 2013)

I like Galaxy s3


----------



## krayma (Sep 27, 2013)

iDelta said:


> DUUUDE! How is the HTC One's camera bad? Its the best in the market beside the 1020 now... it has the best camera but S4 has the best effects (filters etc.) HTC one has good sound too. You won't need an SD slot. Its internal storage is that huge. And why would you need the battery removed? Its not necessary...
> 
> Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



A removable battery is needed if you want to use your device longer then two years. It's the only reason for me not to buy a HTC one.


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 27, 2013)

Im gonna buy nexus 4 as I heard they are going to be cheap next year.

Its going to be LEGEND--wait for it--DARY!-Barney Stinson


----------



## grzywacz8 (Sep 27, 2013)

My next smartfon will be lg,  maybe nexus5....  i have nexus4,great model, one -  : miss microsd

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 4 za pomocą Tapatalk 4


----------



## DarkStopDying (Sep 27, 2013)

Would love my $4 if I could get folder mount to work

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Sep 27, 2013)

S5 I love my rooted S4 loved my rooted S3 and S2 I'm staying with what works for me. 

"If you ain't first yer last"
sent from my rockin ATT S4


----------



## force70 (Sep 27, 2013)

s4freak said:


> S5 I love my rooted S4 loved my rooted S3 and S2 I'm staying with what works for me.
> 
> "If you ain't first yer last"
> sent from my rockin ATT S4

Click to collapse



Cmon freak you know you want a note 3 

sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2


----------



## s8freak (Sep 27, 2013)

force70 said:


> Cmon freak you know you want a note 3
> 
> sent from Canada via my S3,S4 or Note2

Click to collapse



Yeeeaaah no I might as well buy an iPad and hold it to my ear no thank you sir

"Everett? my beard itches"
Sent from my rockin ATT S4


----------



## grandesballo (Sep 27, 2013)

Fairphone! 

Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Superpiper1972 (Sep 27, 2013)

Htc

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theHoleK (Sep 27, 2013)

I got the Galaxy S4 to complement my Nexus 10.  They make a happy couple!


----------



## fatherof4d2usc (Sep 27, 2013)

My best friend just got the gs4 and I am really impressed! General navigation through the UI seems to be a lot smoother than on the gs3. Think I may have to spring for one!


----------



## salutcemoi (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm  getting the Galaxy S4 next week :victory:

I'm under contract with Fido, but not eligible yet for an upgrade (stupid 3 year contracts), so I would have had to pay 260$ early cancellation fees 

But with Fido now belonging to Rogers, I made the switch to Rogers so I could avoid to pay those fees (as long as I keep my number and take a 2 year contract ... still better than 3 years)

Also , the phone will cost me 99$ instead of 179 $

Stupid me forgot to give my office as a delivery address instead of home 


Anyway, adios HTC and **** you


----------



## iDelta (Sep 28, 2013)

krayma said:


> A removable battery is needed if you want to use your device longer then two years. It's the only reason for me not to buy a HTC one.

Click to collapse



Maybe... yeah... you're right...

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IronCityMZ3 (Sep 28, 2013)

I am looking forward to the next nexus but the galaxy note 2 isn't as big to me as reviewers make it out to be. I like a larger screen. 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## grzywacz8 (Sep 28, 2013)

Htc.... My previous phone- hd2. King of the smartphone... Maybe somewhere new model on htc it will be least as good

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 4 za pomocą Tapatalk 4


----------



## horye (Sep 28, 2013)

*Quad-Core Android Handheld*

I intend to replace my Galaxy Wonder with another handheld.
After searching on gsmarena.com and another forum, I made several choice on these phones.
-. Nexus 4 (this is my first choice even they have big size for my small palm -,- . But I got news that nexus has problem on battery's life. is that true? :crying: )
-. Samsung Galaxy S4 mini (my second option after Nexus. Cute design but a lil' bit pricey in my hometown even have almost similar specs with nexus =.=! )
-. Xperia L or Xperia SP (Sony is in my last thought coz I had bad experience with theirs aftersales service. But since I'm not a barbarian person who wants to throw or crack my phone,also I could find answer on my phone by googling, i don't mind)

I prefer the performance and battery life for smartphone. But I can't make choice on them.
Anyone can give me the voice on these phone? Or there's another option? 
Sorry for my bad english 
Thank you.


----------



## snowman2765 (Sep 28, 2013)

horye said:


> I intend to replace my Galaxy Wonder with another handheld.
> After searching on gsmarena.com and another forum, I made several choice on these phones.
> -. Nexus 4 (this is my first choice even they have big size for my small palm -,- . But I got news that nexus has problem on battery's life. is that true? :crying: )
> -. Samsung Galaxy S4 mini (my second option after Nexus. Cute design but a lil' bit pricey in my hometown even have almost similar specs with nexus =.=! )
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Nexus 4 and use it quite extensively for work. approx. 1500 calls /month, 200 texts, and about 1.5-2gb data. The battery would only last me about 7-9 hours, but after flashing the franco kernel, I get about 14-16 hours.


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 28, 2013)

Those who are facing battery prob. And wants to buy new one ,they can try lenovo p780 with 17k approx.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

idhbar said:


> Those who are facing battery prob. And wants to buy new one ,they can try lenovo p780 with 17k approx.

Click to collapse



Any cheaper option below 10k? 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 28, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Any cheaper option below 10k?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Galaxy s duos.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

idhbar said:


> Galaxy s duos.

Click to collapse



Neo V is better than that.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## itachar (Sep 28, 2013)

samsung s3 is better for me


----------



## Dhiraj (Sep 28, 2013)

Xperia c is coming in India soon with affordable 16k price,better than sp.


----------



## absar20 (Sep 28, 2013)

htc butterfly


----------



## megaancient (Sep 28, 2013)

I am confused between Xperia Z,ZR and ZL. Please advise which to buy for casual use.

Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Sep 28, 2013)

megaancient said:


> I am confused between Xperia Z,ZR and ZL. Please advise which to buy for casual use.
> 
> Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Buy Z1 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One x mit ViperX 4.0.2 und Alex-V Kernel  / Sent from my HTC One X with ViperX 4.0.2 and Alex-V kernel


----------



## megaancient (Sep 28, 2013)

Ah z1 isn't an option for me. I only have above 3 options.

Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 28, 2013)

megaancient said:


> Ah z1 isn't an option for me. I only have above 3 options.
> 
> Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



ZL

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## ace88 (Sep 29, 2013)

What ever you buy, make sure you can add a microSD card, remove the battery and has a flash with the camera.


----------



## mt40 (Sep 29, 2013)

I think Nokia Lumia 925 is best suit for me


----------



## Nuwairi (Sep 29, 2013)

*hmmmm im thinking to wait for the f series of galaxy phones*

im waiting for that series so frikin bad


----------



## Oudjat13 (Sep 29, 2013)

After the fabulous Htc One, I bought the Htc Butterfly S.
This is the One only better. 

Damage, the Butterfly S is not yet full of Roma customs section. : (


----------



## fyska (Sep 29, 2013)

Recently got a Nexus 4 after they dropped the price - it's great, I love it. So nice to immediately get 4.3!! Sad to stop using my faithful I9000 but it was getting a bit slow  Put stock back on it as it's handy to have around for testing apps


----------



## leemii (Sep 29, 2013)

hey guys,
i recommend waiting until october, because there are some new phones comming out from samsung with an elastical display, they said on an other technique site.


----------



## luisoman2000 (Sep 29, 2013)

megaancient said:


> I am confused between Xperia Z,ZR and ZL. Please advise which to buy for casual use.
> 
> Sent from my C1504 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I'm in the same predicament,  but will buy a zl once the price drops.  in the meantime got a cheap optimus g to replace my ion.

Sent from my LT28i using xda app-developers app


----------



## zebra_d (Sep 30, 2013)

The nexus Nexus 4 to come out. I hope this time they had an option for external storage.


----------



## persano (Sep 30, 2013)

zebra_d said:


> The nexus Nexus 4 to come out. I hope this time they had an option for external storage.

Click to collapse



nexus 5? nexus 4 is "old"

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SateeshReddy (Sep 30, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mine would galaxy note 3...


----------



## tangoboyz (Sep 30, 2013)

*Samsung*

GALAXY S4!!!


----------



## DamDam00 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've just changed my iPhone 4 to a S3. But i'm very happy with this last.
I think my next phone will be a Nexus or a Samsung (great, except for the plastic back design  )


----------



## ispukan (Sep 30, 2013)

*Desire 500*

Can some share opinion about this phone. Is not very powerful but can it handle "casual" games like subway surf or temple run 2 or dead triger. In my country its is offerd for 270 dolars without contract. Shoul i buy it ?


----------



## syddd (Sep 30, 2013)

Ive just gotten a Lumia 1020, like it a lot so far. (with some small issues)


----------



## codsleep (Sep 30, 2013)

Sticking with galaxy s models. Dont fix what ain't broke.


----------



## NickS_ (Oct 1, 2013)

Just switched from an At&T Optimus G to a HTC One and flashed it with the official RUU from the Google Play version.  Couldn't be happier.  AT&T visual voicemail and Wallet work out of the box, no bugs, etc.  I miss the feel of the LGOG a little but other than that, very pleased.  

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## qfx007 (Oct 1, 2013)

*I love my Neo V*

Some phones simply refuse to die.... thats my Xperia Neo V.... still lots of development going on for this phone.


----------



## araujo3rd (Oct 1, 2013)

Without a doubt the s4


----------



## Honikou (Oct 1, 2013)

araujo3rd said:


> Without a doubt the s4

Click to collapse



naaaaaaa, nexus 5 !


----------



## drumst1x (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm on VZW with a galaxy nexus... think i'm gonna try for the Nexus 5, pending the specs.  I've been pretty happy with my current phone, but i've had it since release day, so it's getting up there in age.   Otherwise, would probably go for the Galaxy S4....  though I'm grandfathered in for unlimited data, so i won't get a subsidized phone... freakin 600 bucks or whatever for a new one!  yikes!


----------



## deftone_86 (Oct 1, 2013)

Currently I'm very happy with my Nexus 4...except for the screen size. Nexus 5 seems like a perfect follow up BUT the battery might be an issue. Why oh why didn't Google just follow the LG L2 and put in a hefty 3000mAh battery instead of the (rumored) 2300mAh one...


----------



## simonev1986 (Oct 1, 2013)

nexus 5 obviously  

Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 PM ----------




deftone_86 said:


> Currently I'm very happy with my Nexus 4...except for the screen size. Nexus 5 seems like a perfect follow up BUT the battery might be an issue. Why oh why didn't Google just follow the LG L2 and put in a hefty 3000mAh battery instead of the (rumored) 2300mAh one...

Click to collapse



I agree with you, I'm disappointed about the battery.. if it'll be 2300 mah.. I really hope at least 2700..! 
I think LG won't put a larger battery for marketing reasons. 

Nexus 4


----------



## resin8kbc (Oct 1, 2013)

Note2 Verizon


----------



## nuribg (Oct 2, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Lumia 1020


----------



## snmatias (Oct 2, 2013)

samsung s3


----------



## krayma (Oct 2, 2013)

I recommend a HTC Sensation with replaceable battery, SD slot, aluminum body and very snappy with a cm10.1 or cm10.2 ROM.


----------



## iDelta (Oct 2, 2013)

simonev1986 said:


> nexus 5 obviously
> 
> Nexus 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sanitynl (Oct 2, 2013)

Most definately the Nexus 5!


----------



## Evaldino (Oct 2, 2013)

*help me choose*

*QUICKLY*, can you help me choose: :angel:


LG Optimus L9 P760
HTC Desire 500
Samsung Galaxy Core I8260
Samsung I8190 Galaxy S III mini

NO OTHER CHOICES! (company's policy)

Purpose: work (lots of talk, some email, calendar). Media (camera, audio-video) not important. Custom ROM (or at least rooting) - big advantage.


----------



## mynote (Oct 2, 2013)

S4 Active and Smartwatch <3


----------



## steve0908 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really like the HTC but not most of them have the sd card slot.

anyway..

HTC one


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 2, 2013)

If anybody is interested in an iPhone 5S check my signature thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kaylerr (Oct 2, 2013)

the note 3


----------



## Zorbeyd (Oct 2, 2013)

Choose it from brand of Xperia


----------



## persano (Oct 2, 2013)

barondebxl said:


> If anybody is interested in an iPhone 5S check my signature thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Click to collapse



mint? from at&t and it is $ 740 dolars! a reseller sell it cheaper, of for the same price and better


----------



## noahvt (Oct 2, 2013)

What should i buy: a Desire 500 or a sony xperia l?


----------



## thepcmrtim (Oct 2, 2013)

*Galaxy S III*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



If I do good in school I will get the S3 running PAC Man ROM


----------



## naxsandbew (Oct 3, 2013)

my last search about lenovo p780....best design for me i think...


----------



## barondebxl (Oct 3, 2013)

persano said:


> mint? from at&t and it is $ 740 dolars! a reseller sell it cheaper, of for the same price and better

Click to collapse



I guess you didnt hear about ppl selling it for 1000$. And no a reseller does not sell it cheaper, not when there's a shortage for it and a demand.


----------



## joshuamink (Oct 3, 2013)

*Next phone*

I am thinking my next phone will probably be an unlocked moto x for verizon. a dev edition. only thing is i'm not super impressed by the specs. what i would actually like to have is a Droid Mini, but not if the bootloader is never unlocked.


----------



## pankarol (Oct 3, 2013)

*Hm...*

That's interesting.
Thanks!


----------



## benzmar (Oct 3, 2013)

I've got my Galaxy Note 3 in India. Any thread here to discuss? I couldn't locate any. 

Benjamin Mark 
Sent from my Galaxy Note 3

---------- Post added at 12:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------

In my Note 3, I could see hide app is greyed out in app drawer. Any idea how to hide app in stock Touchwiz? 

Benjamin Mark 
Sent from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Oct 3, 2013)

benzmar said:


> I've got my Galaxy Note 3 in India. Any thread here to discuss? I couldn't locate any.
> 
> Benjamin Mark
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at a few utube tips and tricks before posting....... You will learn all that you asked...... Also in the general section for the note3 there is a thread for India users.........

rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......


----------



## robbsterr (Oct 3, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Nexus 5 !


----------



## soeltz7fold (Oct 3, 2013)

*hmmm*

i want buy HTC oneX:victory:
but bcoz my low money, so after im sale my xmp i choice XM
but, so sad:crying::crying::crying:, no thread here. and i need the cwm for my device XM now. help senior !!!:angel:


----------



## robbsterr (Oct 3, 2013)

THC One X is also very interesting, but my budget is low :crying:



soeltz7fold said:


> i want buy HTC oneX:victory:
> but bcoz my low money, so after im sale my xmp i choice XM
> but, so sad:crying::crying::crying:, no thread here. and i need the cwm for my device XM now. help senior !!!:angel:

Click to collapse


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 4, 2013)

LG G2 osr Sony Z Ultra


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 4, 2013)

blackrebel said:


> LG G2 osr Sony Z Ultra

Click to collapse



G2. Z Ultra is not a phone. It is a mini tablet.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## blackrebel (Oct 4, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> G2. Z Ultra is not a phone. It is a mini tablet.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



oh my head .  it s Sony Xperia Z1


----------



## iDelta (Oct 4, 2013)

blackrebel said:


> oh my head .  it s Sony Xperia Z1

Click to collapse



Good choice. I might tale that or the n5

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 4, 2013)

blackrebel said:


> oh my head .  it s Sony Xperia Z1

Click to collapse



Yeah Z1 is a good choice. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Oct 4, 2013)

Something with battery as good as Xperia J with a Nexus 4 software and hardware.

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J now Free


----------



## zaris (Oct 4, 2013)

im waiting on some feedback for xperia Z1. Otherwise S4 is my choise.


----------



## walidham (Oct 4, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks all team xda developers


----------



## icyknight (Oct 4, 2013)

robbsterr said:


> Nexus 5 !

Click to collapse



I am with you. I can't wait till Nexus 5 comes out. I have been using my current rooted HTC glacier for 3 years. It is time for Nexus.


----------



## wgf4242 (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe nexus5.


----------



## Mamutsxda (Oct 5, 2013)

LG G2 32 GB looks like the perfect choice for now. It has great cpu and gpu power, big battery, OIS camera and cool design. Only drawback is SD Card support. But with 32 GB model it can't be that bad.


----------



## emokid09 (Oct 5, 2013)

Getting bored of my s3 and vodafone suck. Thinking s4 or something different on a new network  I like samsung alot, my old HTC's always broke, I phones suck donkey shlong, and windows phones are crap. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Reaper219 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Using a Nexus 4 right now, and the only thing that could be better would be the Nexus 5. Let's see how much is it gonna cost here in India.


----------



## Amit BL (Oct 5, 2013)

Probably mine would be note 3, maybe even note 4

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Silvered (Oct 5, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



S4


----------



## zerogees (Oct 5, 2013)

Nexus 5 if the camera is any good.


----------



## Babydollll (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting the note 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MacMitten (Oct 5, 2013)

Whatever comes out in December. Also might be switching to to tmobile's new plan.


----------



## linozoid (Oct 5, 2013)

nexus 5 if the price affordable 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Justindail311 (Oct 5, 2013)

I love my sgs4 but I wish it had the 2.4ghz quadcore and 3gb ram that the note3 got

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## McCaffers (Oct 5, 2013)

LG G2, the screen is amazing


----------



## josephnero (Oct 5, 2013)

Xperia Z1if it ever comes to at&t or t-mobile 

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

Samsung S4

---------- Post added at 03:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 AM ----------

They should develop phones with xenon flash, like the most famous symbian


----------



## jtdc (Oct 6, 2013)

I had reviewed ZL and ZR much from the net and I am inclined to choose ZR mainly because of the better camera and size/weight.

Sent from my Xperia Arc


----------



## frankgreimes (Oct 6, 2013)

Justindail311 said:


> I love my sgs4 but I wish it had the 2.4ghz quadcore and 3gb ram that the note3 got
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would have considered the new note if it wasn't so big, the specs are impressive the s4 is already pushing it with an 5 inch screen


----------



## dacthangtw (Oct 6, 2013)

SamSung Galaxy Note 2 N7100

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

I'm thinking about getting the note 3, too


----------



## kratosrazor (Oct 6, 2013)

maybe xperia sp


----------



## karbonna1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*xperia z*

xperia z


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Oct 6, 2013)

I think HTC desire 601


----------



## davisan1 (Oct 6, 2013)

*S4 mini*

I would have said S4, but I bought the mini by mistake on ebay. Not at all a bad phone, does everything it says on the tin.


----------



## brontolon (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd like them to do the top of the range with 4-inch screen

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 PM ----------




davisan1 said:


> I would have said S4, but I bought the mini by mistake on ebay. Not at all a bad phone, does everything it says on the tin.

Click to collapse



S4 mini hardware has much lower than normal S4, but it seems they defend well enough.


----------



## kevkheira (Oct 7, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z1:good:

---------- Post added at 02:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------




djeomed said:


> i want a xiaomi!!!

Click to collapse



luv the MIUI launcher and it's apps:good:


----------



## Archikey (Oct 7, 2013)

*canvas hd*

i m wntd 2 buy canvas hd , i had karbonn a9 i m
jst little bit unaware of ths thng tht does it have d
optn 2 move d apps or games 2 sd card lyk i hv
on my karbonn a9 excepts sm apps lyk
fb,twitr,etc. Bt wht abt d bigr apps n games wht
shd i do abt tht prblm i lykd ths phn bt i hv a budgt of 15k only 2 cmpnys samsung or
micromax plz sugst m if any1 cn plz guys mk it
quick i wnt 2 buy a phn thnks in advance plz


----------



## margentieri (Oct 7, 2013)

*Ubuntu phone!!!!*

idk about the rest of you, but I'm getting REALLY excited about the Ubuntu Touch phone/tablet OS that's hopefully coming out soon!  The OS is supposed to be released Oct 17, and should be compatible w/ most Android phones (tested fully with nexus as that is the device they are using to develop), and if everything goes well, phones sold from the manufacturer with Ubuntu should be coming out April 2014. I was REALLYYYY excited about the Ubuntu Edge (indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge) but unfortunately it didnt get enough support :crying:

The Edge would DEF have been my next phone if they ended up making it!


----------



## king_slavcho (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't know which mobile to choose... I was wondering between 3-4 mobile phones... Galaxy Note 3, HTC One, Nokia Lumia 1020 or Sony Xperia Z Ultra... I don't know which one to choose... I have had Note 2 and it was very good.. I hope so the Galaxy Note 3 is better.. What would you have chosen if you were me from this 4 phones, in fact phablets .. And just to say.. I want a good camera - not perfect but good - just to have good pictures in the night, good performances, and the phone to be as thin as it can be - i don't like thick mobile phones.. Can you please help me? And if you have your other idea of what should i buy - i mean not including these phones you can tell me thankyou


----------



## krayma (Oct 7, 2013)

margentieri said:


> idk about the rest of you, but I'm getting REALLY excited about the Ubuntu Touch phone/tablet OS that's hopefully coming out soon!  The OS is supposed to be released Oct 17, and should be compatible w/ most Android phones (tested fully with nexus as that is the device they are using to develop), and if everything goes well, phones sold from the manufacturer with Ubuntu should be coming out April 2014. I was REALLYYYY excited about the Ubuntu Edge (indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge) but unfortunately it didnt get enough support :crying:
> 
> The Edge would DEF have been my next phone if they ended up making it!

Click to collapse



I'm excited too. Some new player like Sailfish OS, Firefox OS and Ubuntu Touch will be good for us.


----------



## Alvin Satrio Wibowo (Oct 7, 2013)

my next smartphone is "sony xperia honami"


----------



## matapo (Oct 7, 2013)

margentieri said:


> idk about the rest of you, but I'm getting REALLY excited about the Ubuntu Touch phone/tablet OS that's hopefully coming out soon!  The OS is supposed to be released Oct 17, and should be compatible w/ most Android phones (tested fully with nexus as that is the device they are using to develop), and if everything goes well, phones sold from the manufacturer with Ubuntu should be coming out April 2014. I was REALLYYYY excited about the Ubuntu Edge (indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge) but unfortunately it didnt get enough support :crying:
> 
> The Edge would DEF have been my next phone if they ended up making it!

Click to collapse



It's a pity that it didn't get any more support- would have definitely been something I would have used and loved! Still looking forward to trying out the OS though - I wonder how it'll run on the Nexus 5 when it's released!


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 7, 2013)

Archikey said:


> i m wntd 2 buy canvas hd , i had karbonn a9 i m
> jst little bit unaware of ths thng tht does it have d
> optn 2 move d apps or games 2 sd card lyk i hv
> on my karbonn a9 excepts sm apps lyk
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not a problem with the phones but with jelly bean. So any phone you buy with jb you can't move apps to sd. Maybe you can after rooting but I am not sure.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## vbngh11 (Oct 7, 2013)

Nexus 5 when its done.


----------



## Nbsss (Oct 7, 2013)

Nexus 4.4 or whatever they call it


----------



## SillY_28 (Oct 7, 2013)

My next smartphone would be Sony Xperia Z1 mini


----------



## piotr33 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Hi, I need help with choice of my next phone. Whitch one is better Cubot T9 or THL W8S?. Thanks for all your advices and opinions.*


----------



## Recognized Noob (Oct 7, 2013)

*Yo*

if i score 95% i'll get s4 :laugh:


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 7, 2013)

Recognized Noob said:


> if i score 95% i'll get s4 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Had to be Indian.  I think only we are expected to perform so well? Btw which standard?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Recognized Noob (Oct 7, 2013)

lol. ek bharatiya hi dusre ko samajh sakta hai. well actuall I'm in 11th. u r in? i'm sending friend request on xda plz accept it! btw which phone do u hav?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 7, 2013)

Recognized Noob said:


> lol. ek bharatiya hi dusre ko samajh sakta hai. well actuall I'm in 11th. u r in? i'm sending friend request on xda plz accept it! btw which phone do u hav?

Click to collapse



Check your pm.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## spb11 (Oct 7, 2013)

king_slavcho said:


> I don't know which mobile to choose... I was wondering between 3-4 mobile phones... Galaxy Note 3, HTC One, Nokia Lumia 1020 or Sony Xperia Z Ultra... I don't know which one to choose... I have had Note 2 and it was very good.. I hope so the Galaxy Note 3 is better.. What would you have chosen if you were me from this 4 phones, in fact phablets .. And just to say.. I want a good camera - not perfect but good - just to have good pictures in the night, good performances, and the phone to be as thin as it can be - i don't like thick mobile phones.. Can you please help me? And if you have your other idea of what should i buy - i mean not including these phones you can tell me thankyou

Click to collapse



HTC One.This is the best!


----------



## ZaqCanyon (Oct 7, 2013)

Alactel OT Idol


----------



## force70 (Oct 7, 2013)

Just got my note 3 Friday. ..nexus 5 will be next depending on a few things..

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 7, 2013)

Just bought myself a Note 3. I'm set for the next 2 years.


----------



## undercover (Oct 7, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Just bought myself a Note 3. I'm set for the next 2 years.

Click to collapse



How's it? 
Too expensive though, and I'm not going back into overpriced contracts. Paying £15 a month for more stuff than I can use including unlimited Internet and tethering, + Nexus outright. Win combo. 

Sent from N4 ? now Free


----------



## force70 (Oct 8, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> Just bought myself a Note 3. I'm set for the next 2 years.

Click to collapse



Lol....you won last 2 years....something else will come along...you know how it goes.  

 How do you like the N3...im amazed by it even running stock ROM its fast. So much lighter than my N2 as well....

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium


----------



## fuadda (Oct 8, 2013)

xperia z1 maybe, i own xperia z... its enough for me


----------



## bluelover1986 (Oct 8, 2013)

*meizu mx3*

my next phone is meizu mx3 phone.it is great phone.i strong recommend .


----------



## SkyboneNoya (Oct 8, 2013)

Was about to get a S4 on ebay to replace my s3. Just thought, wait there's a nexus 5 release with 4.4 kitkat in a week! 

Maybe I wait... 299/399$ nexus 5 possibly better than s4? 

A manual leak said it had a 2,300mAh battery which is not to shabby. Also referring to two version options, sounds like a s4 contender on the rise.


----------



## CosmicPoweR (Oct 8, 2013)

*Xperia Z1 vs Note 3*

Guys, Sony Xperia Z1 vs Samsung Galaxy Note 3. Which one better? 
Planning to get this soon. 
Any recommendation? Please and Thanks


----------



## ShadowLea (Oct 8, 2013)

undercover said:


> How's it?
> Too expensive though, and I'm not going back into overpriced contracts. Paying £15 a month for more stuff than I can use including unlimited Internet and tethering, + Nexus outright. Win combo.
> 
> Sent from N4 ? now Free

Click to collapse



It's lovely.  Only downside is that i have to redownload all my films in HD now or they look rubbish...  :silly: But it's really smooth and I am totally in love with the screen. 

I bought it unbranded. Just recently got a new contract for two years so early renewal was never an option. (besides,  I refuse to get stuck with a branded phone.) Alas,  689 euros in one go, but still cheaper than on a contract. 






force70 said:


> Lol....you won last 2 years....something else will come along...you know how it goes.
> 
> How do you like the N3...im amazed by it even running stock ROM its fast. So much lighter than my N2 as well....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I came from an s3, so it's an amazing difference. Fantastic phone,  even if it was a nightmare to find a wallet case for it. 

I also love how everyone on the train is staring at it as they wonder what the hell I'm using. Their iPhones look tiny and ugly next to it 

Send From My Samsung Galaxy Note 3 N9005 Using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenthienqui (Oct 8, 2013)

LG G2


----------



## dr.m0x (Oct 8, 2013)

force70 said:


> Lol....you won last 2 years....something else will come along...you know how it goes.
> 
> How do you like the N3...im amazed by it even running stock ROM its fast. So much lighter than my N2 as well....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah I said the Note 2 would last me 2 years and yet here I am. Sigh. Lucky its an amazing phone. Didn't wish to root because of Knox but nor do I miss root at all on this beast.

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## kilometers4 (Oct 8, 2013)

SkyboneNoya said:


> Was about to get a S4 on ebay to replace my s3. Just thought, wait there's a nexus 5 release with 4.4 kitkat in a week!
> 
> Maybe I wait... 299/399$ nexus 5 possibly better than s4?
> 
> A manual leak said it had a 2,300mAh battery which is not to shabby. Also referring to two version options, sounds like a s4 contender on the rise.

Click to collapse



Another rumour says the nexus 5 will have a 32gb variant with a 3000mah battery for 399$

Source: http://www.phonearena.com/news/LG-N...different-battery-size-for-each-model_id48068


----------



## kamendra (Oct 8, 2013)

autophone said:


> I am thinking Lumia 1020. I have seen image samples of Xperia z1 and iPhone 5s and they're all just okay I think. Lumia 1020 camera blows them out of the water. App selection in WP is not that bad. There's either an alternative or unofficial third party made for most of must-have apps in android.

Click to collapse



If you want best camera phone then definitely you should go with Nokia lumia 1020.


----------



## Traettese92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Note3 what else..

Inviato dal mio GT-N7100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddyfosman (Oct 8, 2013)

I will buy a Levono K900


----------



## BlobLobba (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pretty taken by this new phablet myself http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5NOLPxMJrA

The screen is FHD 1920x1080 AMOLED. Looks stunning in the video.


----------



## tmorterlaing (Oct 8, 2013)

Nexus 5... or Nexus 4 (2013) depending on whatever they call it. Well, if the battery is a bit better anyway! 
Nexus 4= amazing phone with bad battery


----------



## force70 (Oct 8, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> I'm pretty taken by this new phablet myself http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5NOLPxMJrA
> 
> The screen is FHD 1920x1080 AMOLED. Looks stunning in the video.

Click to collapse



That looks really  nice  but there was no mention that it supports LTE in the video so I assume it doesnt. Such a waste to make a nice device like that without LTE support.



Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium


----------



## None52 (Oct 8, 2013)

Xperia Sola, S, Z


----------



## ericzb (Oct 8, 2013)

HTC One Max or Nexus 5


----------



## Alteria (Oct 9, 2013)

Probably the Xperia Z Ultra.


----------



## poisonsushi319 (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm really debating returning my note 3, and canceling the order of the samsung gear and view cover for the Xperia Z Ultra LTE coming out next week.  Any opinions from people who had both?


----------



## nikolas1274 (Oct 9, 2013)

Samsung S4 mini


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Oct 9, 2013)

*Nexus 4 or Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Oct 9, 2013)

Certainly nexus 4 beats the s3 on performance 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dr.m0x (Oct 9, 2013)

Mohhamad Rehan said:


> Certainly nexus 4 beats the s3 on performance
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It also has tiny internal storage which kind of gimps it for gaming or multimedia. Worse still usb otg doesn't work either. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 now Free


----------



## MuertoKo (Oct 9, 2013)

dr.m0x said:


> It also has tiny internal storage which kind of gimps it for gaming or multimedia. Worse still usb otg doesn't work either.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 now Free

Click to collapse



Still after switching my S3 to a N4 I swear I'd never go back to S3. 2GB RAM makes SO much of a difference, so unless you are in those 2Gb-S3 market I won't take that option.

Still regarding performance N4 is way over S3, NO lags anywhere or anytime, less heat (hardcore throttling actually, but I kinda like that instead of a boiling device). N4 for me it's a keeper unless I manage to sell it for 250€ to get my investment back to get a Nexus 5 which hopefully I'll do (1month old device, still with stickers on it xD)


----------



## Mohhamad Rehan (Oct 9, 2013)

The nexus for or the s3 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:06 PM ----------

Whats the release date of n5 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hellvetika (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi!

I think that all depends on the money you want to spend. Nowadays, my choices would be:

1) Nexus 5
2) Xiaomi Mi3
3) Xperia Z1 (more expensive)

I think that the first two are really balanced between price and the features they offer. I have a Xperia S (and i hope that it will be for long time...) but the Xiomi Mi3 is becoming a "want have" device...


----------



## XanderApps (Oct 9, 2013)

I think the new Samsung curve look interesting, but I guess there will be while before it will release.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 9, 2013)

XanderApps said:


> I think the new Samsung curve look interesting, but I guess there will be while before it will release.

Click to collapse



For the Home market it is available from 10 oct. International availability will take time.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## persano (Oct 9, 2013)

tmorterlaing said:


> Nexus 5... or Nexus 4 (2013) depending on whatever they call it. Well, if the battery is a bit better anyway!
> Nexus 4= amazing phone with bad battery

Click to collapse



other more, s4 has a s600 and last a good time. with stock android, nexus 5 is saving more battery. s800 dont eat too much battery

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## azntitanik (Oct 10, 2013)

an Android 2.3 or higher phone . probably Sony Xperia U (upgradable to Android 4.0) but I'm looking for more info about this phone. Also looking for deals , I don't mind refurbish item but $180 is all the budget I have


----------



## salutcemoi (Oct 10, 2013)

Recently switched from HTC One S to Galaxy S4

Happy camper here


----------



## PackMan123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## polx (Oct 10, 2013)

note 3... best phone out right now as most ppl will agree.


----------



## waspa (Oct 10, 2013)

I waiting for HTC desire 500 forum,please. . .


----------



## Ujusgotpwned13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Galaxy s4


----------



## Laindir (Oct 10, 2013)

S4 oder maybe i give the lumia 1020 a trial


----------



## koto09 (Oct 10, 2013)

I bought the S4 few weeks ago and I recommend it :good:


----------



## Replicante80 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am waiting for the Xiaomi Hongmi - Red rice release. I don't have a great budget for a phone, so I think it's my best option.


----------



## SkyboneNoya (Oct 10, 2013)

kilometers4 said:


> Another rumour says the nexus 5 will have a 32gb variant with a 3000mah battery for 399$
> 
> Source: http://www.phonearena.com/news/LG-N...different-battery-size-for-each-model_id48068

Click to collapse



Damn 3k battery would be a deeeeeecent! upgrade from a s3. I almost got a broken s4. Replace the screen and it works I bet. Yet ebay is sketchy sometimes.


----------



## vad0s (Oct 10, 2013)

Which one of these china phones? 
* THL W8 Beyond 
* THL W200
* Haier W910
* Jiayu G3T
* Jiayu G4T

or wait for ZTE Grand X2 In?


----------



## alpine111573 (Oct 11, 2013)

samsung s4 or note 3


----------



## westlion (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to buy one based on WINDOW 8 system.


----------



## Downman (Oct 11, 2013)

For Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## Jackamma (Oct 11, 2013)

Probably I will buy a galaxy s3  I hope I can find it used, so I can save my money!


----------



## Dayco (Oct 11, 2013)

Now I'm GS3 owner, but my next phone I think will be one of Nexus..


----------



## samkent6 (Oct 11, 2013)

Definatly a galaxy mega for me  my s3 is just too small after having a go with the mega !! 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## austin4913 (Oct 11, 2013)

I liked the mega but waited it out for the Note 3 and I must say the Note 3 is far the best phone ive ever had..mega just has lower specs..but I saw them at att store for 129.99 w acontract..

I also kind of like the sound of the rumored HTC One max but looks its going to Verizon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I467 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikzDHD (Oct 12, 2013)

samkent6 said:


> Definatly a galaxy mega for me  my s3 is just too small after having a go with the mega !!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Surely it won't look any better due to screen resolution.  Note 3 would be better due to higher resolution and PPI.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## backudog (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi! Im due an upgrade on my O2 contract but cant decide which phone to go for, i have an HTC One X at the moment and am considering either a HTC One, a Samsung Galaxy S4, a LG G2 or Iphone 5s. I dont really use my phone AS A PHONE more as a camera, media player, internet/facebook browser etc, so each of the other phones have thier pros and cons when compared to my ONE X, 

HTC ONE 
Pros: *Cons:* 
faster, *camera not as good (4 ultrapixels or whatever they call it) *
more memory,
better screen, 
better speakers. 
slo-mo video recording.

Samsung Galaxy S4
faster
more memory *screen not as good as HTC ONE from reviews ive read*
better screen *speakers not as good as HTC ONE*
better camera *plasticky build?*
microSD card support 
slo-mo video recording

LG G2
Speedy cpu (faster than S4 and ONE) *bit of an unknown to me?* 
*(Are LG phones any good normally?)*
more memory *plasticky build*
better camera *volume and lock buttons are on the back?! (might be a tad fiddly?)*
*not sure if it does slo-mo?*

Iphone 5s
nice build *screen not as hd or as big as others*
faster (64bit cpu) *camera not as good as others* 
more memory *unless jailbroken limited customization options*
Bigger selection of apps (some exclusive to ios?)

lol, basically i want a phone that has the speed of the LG G2 (or possibly the 64bit cpu of the iphone 5s), with the speakers and screen of the HTC ONE, and the memory of the Galaxy s4 or HTC ONE, with the build quality of the Iphone 5s! which would you guys n gals recommend?  
ta in advance!


----------



## samkent6 (Oct 12, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> Surely it won't look any better due to screen resolution.  Note 3 would be better due to higher resolution and PPI.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk now Free

Click to collapse



Yes you're right but it depends what you prefer  higher resolution screen, note 3, big ass screen and slightly lowered specs, mega. To be honest I dont mind the lowered specs that means less for the battery to deal with. The xperia z ultra is way to over powered for the battery that has been fitted to it, imagine the life on that sucker! 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Maurinho_84 (Oct 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy s4 i9505... love it!!!!!

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## scratch420 (Oct 12, 2013)

next phone? S5 Galaxy of course


----------



## Maurinho_84 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ohhh yesss ahah

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 02:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 PM ----------

S5 ahahah

Inviato dal mio GT-I9505 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kcs111 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nexus 5!


----------



## ivan.untalan (Oct 13, 2013)

*5th*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Xperia Arc S

---------- Post added at 02:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------




ivan.untalan said:


> Xperia Arc S

Click to collapse



Maybe an Xperia ZR, being fully waterproof


----------



## goktahan (Oct 13, 2013)

absolutely iphone 5s


----------



## menski (Oct 13, 2013)

Im thinking about getting either meizu mx3 or xiaomi mi3


----------



## Bloody1901 (Oct 13, 2013)

For me I look Nexus, but today it have not 4G. So I am waiting with my old desire.


----------



## Panneer Selvam (Oct 13, 2013)

*mine...*

Galaxy S4 for me......


----------



## dhruv7855 (Oct 13, 2013)

i m looking for upcoming microsoft devices


----------



## mamutos (Oct 13, 2013)

Replace Xperia Z with the Xperia Z1


----------



## la.qu (Oct 13, 2013)

I want to buy the xiaomi mi3 but i dont know which version (i live in austria) i heard rumors that the network wont work in europe?? Is this true

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jonny6pak (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm seriously considering a Moto X.  I don't really play games and this thing is awesome for my purposes.  I played with a friend's and I love it.


----------



## devehman (Oct 13, 2013)

Get the note III


----------



## timmy_k (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm torn between the note 3 or s4.  But I believe I'll be going with a Samsung device.  

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## One8e7 (Oct 13, 2013)

S5 in Feb. 

Sg4


----------



## vncrlsoriano (Oct 14, 2013)

I hope there will be new Huawei P6


----------



## MuertoKo (Oct 14, 2013)

backudog said:


> Hi! Im due an upgrade on my O2 contract but cant decide which phone to go for, i have an HTC One X at the moment and am considering either a HTC One, a Samsung Galaxy S4, a LG G2 or Iphone 5s. I dont really use my phone AS A PHONE more as a camera, media player, internet/facebook browser etc, so each of the other phones have thier pros and cons when compared to my ONE X,
> 
> HTC ONE
> Pros: *Cons:*
> ...

Click to collapse



IMHO I'd go for LG G2 OR wait for Nexus 5 in like... shouldn't it be a few hours until it's unvelied and like 1 more week until it's shipped? Worth the wait, just to see how's it in the end! (In your case, to see how camera is, as if they follow Nexus 4 it might be a capped LG G2 in terms of camera, we'll see)


----------



## PrestonP (Oct 14, 2013)

I recently decided for the galaxy note 3 and I am happy with it. I would recommend it.


----------



## kewkie (Oct 14, 2013)

Currently having an phone i dont want to write down here  (okay, i have to.. iphone 4).. so maybe im going to sell it or change it for another one.

Can you say good phones for around 250-300 euro priceclass?

I dont care if its an HTC, samsung, etc. it just should be good.

thanks


----------



## h4wk3y3 (Oct 14, 2013)

The next phone I will get needs to have regular updates. Which means, that it is not going to be a Samsung device (I currently have the S2, which is no longer supported, but the S2 Plus, basically the same device, is still being supported). This leaves me with two options: an iPhone or the next Nexus. If the Nexus 5 proves to be a success, that'll probably be my next phone.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm going to buy nexus5 or xiaomi mi3... My hox is always getting into apx mode and and and ....and it's battery is not more good  ...and the price of nexus 5 and xiaomi mi3? Really cheap I would say  

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## CubicNexus (Oct 14, 2013)

I think I am gonna buy the Nexus 5 it locks pretty good, at least its a nexus 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bigjoexxl (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm due for an upgrade and I currently have the LG Optimus G (Sprint). I'm tempted to upgrade to the LG G2 but I'm really not sure. Are there any other high-end sprint phones coming out within 6 months that are worth waiting for??

Sent from my LG-LS970 using xda premium


----------



## persano (Oct 14, 2013)

Hellvetika said:


> Hi!
> 
> I think that all depends on the money you want to spend. Nowadays, my choices would be:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



second is better. a better price than n5 and the same features + miui (fast, optimized)

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 AM ----------




backudog said:


> Hi! Im due an upgrade on my O2 contract but cant decide which phone to go for, i have an HTC One X at the moment and am considering either a HTC One, a Samsung Galaxy S4, a LG G2 or Iphone 5s. I dont really use my phone AS A PHONE more as a camera, media player, internet/facebook browser etc, so each of the other phones have thier pros and cons when compared to my ONE X,
> 
> HTC ONE
> Pros: *Cons:*
> ...

Click to collapse



a nexus 5

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nuribg (Oct 14, 2013)

i think on windows phone lumia 1020 if i sell galaxy s4


----------



## nerven (Oct 14, 2013)

definitely nexus 5


----------



## neilmcd (Oct 15, 2013)

Nexus 5 if it really is based on the G2 hardware


----------



## rendi78f9b194 (Oct 15, 2013)

only asus product


----------



## omaromar07 (Oct 15, 2013)

I have note 3 right now ... But i will replace it by iphone 5s..  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 15, 2013)

T-Mobile Galaxy S5

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gennew (Oct 15, 2013)

mine will def b a lumia phone that runs wp8 at mst,wp is the future so dont settle 4 less.


----------



## indian_ocean (Oct 15, 2013)

*mine is*

gionee dream D1


----------



## kamendra (Oct 15, 2013)

koto09 said:


> I bought the S4 few weeks ago and I recommend it :good:

Click to collapse



Till now you found any disadvantage in this mobile phone?


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys ,
A friend of mine has an s4 bought from NY there , he wanna send it to me but he noticed that on box its typed "American sim model" .
What means that ?
He can use any us sims from there like tmobile or Verizon , but he doesn't have any European sim to test . I'm in Europe .
The phone its the international version , how he can find if the phone is locked or something like that ?
Without any sim ?

Thank you .

_*Sent using my SUNGLASSES powered by my CHEMISTRY SKILLS   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## note2jhun (Oct 15, 2013)

probably i will buy note 3 or iphone 5s


----------



## Th3Dictator (Oct 15, 2013)

I currently have htc explorer but will probably stay with it and buy a nexus 7


----------



## joaompinheiro (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm looking forward to buy a Lumia 1020! Its camera really impressed me!


----------



## 1iam5mith (Oct 15, 2013)

Really can't decide between the Xperia Z1, Nexus 5 and G2! 

For me, the G2 has the best software features, with that q slide, knock on, and custom nav bar themes.
The Xperia Z1 stands out for me purely because its waterproof, I have OCD (diagnosed a couple years ago), and always cleaning my phone, so being able to rinse it under the tap would be amazing for me! 
The Nexus 5 stands out for me because it is cheap, and will have more ROMs/dev support for it etc, and updates directly from Google. 

I don't know which to get! 

I need a new phone ASAP! I could order the G2 or Z1 and have them here by tomorrow, but wanting to see the N5 first, need Google to hurry up! 

Which of the 3 should I get?


----------



## l3v14n (Oct 15, 2013)

*Price/Performance*

The Samsung has the best price Performance Values atm

for only 360€ (europe) its very cheap


----------



## shadowcore (Oct 15, 2013)

l3v14n said:


> The Samsung has the best price Performance Values atm
> 
> for only 360€ (europe) its very cheap

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3? Which samsung device?


----------



## l3v14n (Oct 15, 2013)

shadowcore said:


> Galaxy S3? Which samsung device?

Click to collapse



omg sorry the galaxy note 2


in addition i can say that its so cheap atm because note 3 came out but the specs of the note 2 are still awsome

2gigs of RAM a 1.6 GHz quad core and a huge 3100mAh battery
thats incredibly hot for this price


----------



## strier (Oct 15, 2013)

*New Dual SIM Android phone*

Hi Guys,
This forum is the best! It's my first post.

I would like to ask your opinion regarding to a new phone purchase I am planning.
I currently own and use 2 GSM phones, both with 3G - iPhone 4 & old Nokia e71 (yeah, I know...)

So I am looking for a Dual-SIM, Quad-Core, Android 4.2 phone.
Important qualities for me are fluence and stability. Battery life is an advantage.
Not so important are camera, music, and graphic performance.

Price around 250$-300$ that I found would be:
ZTE V987
Huawei Ascend G700
Lenovo P780
Jiayu G4
THL W200

1. Which of these would you recommend?
2. Would you add other phones to my list?
3. Do you think by adding 50$ I could get something MUCH better?

Thanks a lot,
Adam


----------



## partager (Oct 15, 2013)

My cirrent phone is Galaxy S3. The next one will be LG G2.

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




strier said:


> Hi Guys,
> This forum is the best! It's my first post.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion regarding to a new phone purchase I am planning.
> ...

Click to collapse



It is not about what we can recommend. It is about what you are looking for. Screen size, Resolution, Rom suuport, availability for new software updates and much more. Define your needs and you will answer yourself about the best choice. Then if you have more than one phone which respond to your needs you can ask people or experts here to help you.


----------



## SneakyUK (Oct 16, 2013)

Since I currently own a HTC one at the moment I am I'm certainly no rush to upgrade, with that being said if anything I'd probably buy the Nexus 5 or the Galaxy s5 when it come out. 
I've always been a fan of Samsung phones so I am leaning more to the Galaxy s5 than the Nexus. 

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 16, 2013)

1iam5mith said:


> Really can't decide between the Xperia Z1, Nexus 5 and G2!
> 
> For me, the G2 has the best software features, with that q slide, knock on, and custom nav bar themes.
> The Xperia Z1 stands out for me purely because its waterproof, I have OCD (diagnosed a couple years ago), and always cleaning my phone, so being able to rinse it under the tap would be amazing for me!
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you are in a need of a phone asap I suggest you go with either z1 or g2 cause the next probable rumored dates for nexus 5's release is oct 30/31 or nov 1. Out of z1 and g2 I personally like z1 as not many people will be comfortable with using index finger for volume rockers considering the device is quite big. 
Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## av4tar (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm a z1 user, was tied over this or the g2.

Went against the g2 due to small internal memory (don't have an unlimited data plan and UK coverage is so hit and miss) also felt the g2 was more of a toy in my hand, feels like a 3gs.

Im very pleased with my z1


----------



## rox656564 (Oct 16, 2013)

For me I'm looking forward to future HTC smartphones due to their amazing build quality. I'm currently using the HTC One but I was extremely disappointed with the One Max, since it wasn't much different from the HTC One.


----------



## polx (Oct 16, 2013)

i'm getting the first generation iphone.. and a razr motorola flip phonecfrom 2005.


----------



## Fragmentos (Oct 16, 2013)

Still waiting for the:
                               " Xperia Nexus "

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jurad1981 (Oct 16, 2013)

strier said:


> Hi Guys,
> This forum is the best! It's my first post.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion regarding to a new phone purchase I am planning.
> ...

Click to collapse




Consider even the OPPO FIND 5 The advantage of this phone is supported at xda.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Oct 16, 2013)

We can rename xda to nexus 5 Forums according to the posts in this thread 

Sent from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## persano (Oct 16, 2013)

strier said:


> Hi Guys,
> This forum is the best! It's my first post.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion regarding to a new phone purchase I am planning.
> ...

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi2s !

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## qzcgd (Oct 16, 2013)

I am thinking of making the move from my HTC One (M7) to the Sony Xperia Z1. The two main reasons being the camera and the waterproof feature of Z1. However I find HTC's interface so much better, especially with the next Sense 5.5... I also feel like Sony phones don't have as much of a community creating custom ROMs as HTC's....

What do you guys think ?


----------



## TheCraig (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm going with the Xperia Z1, Xperia devices have always had decent Cyanogenmod maintainers, I think CM10.2 night-builds are already available for Z1.

C6903 to be specific


----------



## Ne0x86 (Oct 17, 2013)

Note3 maybe, but im in note2 now and the change isnt necesary with those cost $$$. 

Enviado desde mi Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## dr.m0x (Oct 17, 2013)

timmy_k said:


> I'm torn between the note 3 or s4.  But I believe I'll be going with a Samsung device.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Note 3 hands down. Whatever they did to the screen between the release of the two devices it's amazing. 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## androidrix (Oct 17, 2013)

*re:next device*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



im thinking of going the s4 route.....looks awesome


----------



## krayma (Oct 17, 2013)

Did somebody test the Alcatel One Touch Fire with Firefox OS?
It is very cheap and has low specs, but is it usable?


----------



## anddi (Oct 17, 2013)

First post! I currently own a Nexus 10, which has been an amazing tablet. As a long-time iDevice user I enjoy the freedom that Android gives me. That is why I'm really currently looking forward to the Nexus 5 announcement, I think that two Nexus devices would play pretty well together :good: At the end of the day, it's iPhone 5S vs. Nexus 5 for me.


----------



## claudi82 (Oct 17, 2013)

strier said:


> Hi Guys,
> This forum is the best! It's my first post.
> 
> I would like to ask your opinion regarding to a new phone purchase I am planning.
> ...

Click to collapse



i choose the THL W200


----------



## DrDuty (Oct 17, 2013)

*nexus*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i will wait for nexus 5


----------



## madbunnyXD (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting a China Android phone next time. My problem is, my Samsung Galaxy S2 is still working well. So if I get a new phone, it would probably be one of the really cheaper brands ahha.


----------



## cyan pac (Oct 18, 2013)

my next phone will be the samsung gs5 or something from samsung or lg, you should get the lg g2 becasue its a great phone and i wish i would of waited for the note 3 but i needed a phone


----------



## Unknownkj (Oct 18, 2013)

probably getting a nexus 5 or wait for note 4/s5.
using a note 2 lte now. probably not gonna get a note3. been wanting to try nexus out.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 18, 2013)

Unknownkj said:


> probably getting a nexus 5 or wait for note 4/s5.
> using a note 2 lte now. probably not gonna get a note3. been wanting to try nexus out.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 appeared on play store for sometime. Price is $349 for 16gb. It ain't far away. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Boyfriend75 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am big fan of Sense 5 and love to have latest Android OS also. I am searching for mid-range device for personal use. I have searched a lot about HTC offers. I am considering HTC Desire 500 and HTC One SV.
*HTC Desire 500* have Sense 5, but Snapdragon 200? Can it handle all multimedia formats up to 1080p natively/third-party media players like MX Player, BS Player, etc.?
*HTC One SV* is good with Adreno 305, but will it get Sense 5 & 4.2.2 update in future? Can it also handle all multimedia formats up to 1080p with Snapdragon S4 dual core?

I am expecting the best advice from this great forum.
Thanks in advance

*EDIT:* Now my budget is US $300


----------



## sayadrameez (Oct 18, 2013)

*Huawei Ascend Y300 or XOLO A500S ?*

Hi Guys,

I am planning to buy an Android Phone preferably JB. The budget I'm looking is below 10000 INR (approx 170 US $). 
I narrowed down to 2 options Huawei Ascend Y 300 and XOLO A500S. Not so keen on Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
Primary specs required were camera quality and battery backup.
Which one of these is better or any other phones better in the above budget ?


----------



## andrew81 (Oct 18, 2013)

*Galaxy S4*

i think the gt-i9505 is the best choice


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 18, 2013)

sayadrameez said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am planning to buy an Android Phone preferably JB. The budget I'm looking is below 10000 INR (approx 170 US $).
> I narrowed down to 2 options Huawei Ascend Y 300 and XOLO A500S. Not so keen on Samsung Galaxy S Duos.
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of xolo a500s go for xolo q700 or q700i. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sayadrameez (Oct 18, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Instead of xolo a500s go for xolo q700 or q700i.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply , sorry forgot to add was looking at max 4" screen size, so at 4" or lesser screen size which one is good ?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 18, 2013)

sayadrameez said:


> Thanks for the reply , sorry forgot to add was looking at max 4" screen size, so at 4" or lesser screen size which one is good ?

Click to collapse



Xperia E.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## omarvel0us (Oct 18, 2013)

You should get galaxy s3 haha


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samkent6 (Oct 18, 2013)

omarvel0us said:


> You should get galaxy s3 haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Na s4 mega  

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jjchico (Oct 18, 2013)

*Sony Xperia Z*

Now that the Xperia Z1 is out, the Xperia Z price is lower. What do you think about this phone? I heard the battery performance is poor.


----------



## aamj1997 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nexus 5

Sent from my S6500D using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Durgeshgwal (Oct 19, 2013)

Xperia Z has many problems thats why sony released a rectified xperia Z1


----------



## sidethorn (Oct 19, 2013)

did someone heard about Jolla? the website is very minimal, the phone thoug looks great


----------



## Unknownkj (Oct 19, 2013)

Galaxy round seems interesting. I would like a nexus 5 tho 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## casandeep (Oct 19, 2013)

*xolo a500s*

Want to purchase a Smartphone (Xolo a500s) previously using nokia 603 . As we all know that nokia has already announced that they will stop Symbian support from 2014 starting. Actually this is my first Smartphone...Stuck between this Xolo a500s and nokia lumia 520. Which should I buy. ? If you are suggesting Xolo then please tell about its advantages and disadvantages.... Remember this will be my first Smartphone....THANK YOU


----------



## riyaz_7 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Which chinese phone?*

Hi 

I am not very technical but I am considering purchasing a Chinese smartphone (limited budget). I have a modest budget of £100. I am looking for value for money and reliability. I have had a look at a few of these phones and there are soo many which are similar!! 

The phone must work on the UK 3 network. I am hoping for a decent screen resolution, dual core, 1gg - 2gb ram. 

Any suggestions? I apologise if this has been posted in the wrong section. Does any one have first hand experience of these Chinese phones?


----------



## mkha (Oct 19, 2013)

*buy branded chinese ones..*



riyaz_7 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not very technical but I am considering purchasing a Chinese smartphone (limited budget). I have a modest budget of £100. I am looking for value for money and reliability. I have had a look at a few of these phones and there are soo many which are similar!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do not go for non branded chinese ones..if u want buy chinese better to get reputed ones like jiayu or zopo or thl 
more important u need to buy from a trusted seller selling original product and not cheap look alike (china is famous for this!)

if your budget is around 250$ u can get quad core 2GB 32GB..
like zopozp980 or jiayu G4 advanced.. or thlw8s

slightly cheaper the zopo c2..1GB 16GB or thlw8

cheaper u can buy lenovop780 or 770

a good site to buy chinese phones from my experience..etotalk.com
i have recently brought a thlw8s from them with mod rom and am pretty happy with it..

read the reviews at gizchina etc,,and take an informed decision..importantly buy from a reputed seller even if its a few bucks costlier


----------



## yashade2001 (Oct 19, 2013)

omaromar07 said:


> I have note 3 right now ... But i will replace it by iphone 5s..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



We have an idiot over here.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4.


----------



## zaris (Oct 20, 2013)

Note 3 is the best right now! Noway compared to an iPhone

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## daorderdillon (Oct 20, 2013)

mkha said:


> do not go for non branded chinese ones..if u want buy chinese better to get reputed ones like jiayu or zopo or thl
> more important u need to buy from a trusted seller selling original product and not cheap look alike (china is famous for this!)
> 
> if your budget is around 250$ u can get quad core 2GB 32GB..
> ...

Click to collapse



At least u should of said HTC butterfly s

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using xda premium


----------



## allan1229 (Oct 20, 2013)

yashade2001 said:


> We have an idiot over here..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4.

Click to collapse



:thumbup:

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve Eligoyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Cristian Nothing: 
Just unlock the phone.
the app is free on google play bro.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 20, 2013)

Steve Eligoyo said:


> Cristian Nothing:
> Just unlock the phone.
> the app is free on google play bro.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No worries , I did some research and the girl told me that the phone isn't locked .
Hope she will send it to me next month 
Thanks for the opinion buddy 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## Steve Eligoyo (Oct 20, 2013)

Try the HTC Wildfire S with crying over my mod 9.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 AM ----------

$25 from Metropcs and bestbuy. 

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## vinodtcr (Oct 20, 2013)

*Plz suggest dual sim android phones which supports auto call recording apps*

Please suggest Samsung/Sony/Alkatel/HTC dual sim android phones which supports auto call recording android apps. Looking for phones of price Samsung S duos or below. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...xycallrecorder says it supports Samsung S duos two-way call recording..but none says it worked!


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 20, 2013)

vinodtcr said:


> Please suggest Samsung/Sony/Alkatel/HTC dual sim android phones which supports auto call recording android apps. Looking for phones of price Samsung S duos or below.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...xycallrecorder says it supports Samsung S duos two-way call recording..but none says it worked!

Click to collapse



Have a look at Xperia E.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## mkha (Oct 20, 2013)

*htc buterfly*



daorderdillon said:


> At least u should of said HTC butterfly s
> 
> Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using xda premium

Click to collapse



 is it not around 900us$? my friend..


----------



## vinodtcr (Oct 20, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Have a look at Xperia E.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Which auto call recording apk supports  Xperia E dual? I could not find any. Since the call recording and dual sim feature is important to me I would  not like to take the risk of buying new one just to see nothing works! I'm not looking for cheap chinese mobiles with big SAR value.


----------



## hai88 (Oct 20, 2013)

i think mine would be a battery killer motorola  sick of charging my N4


----------



## blackfire12 (Oct 21, 2013)

*dambe cese*

Just got my Note 3, upgraded from a droid incredible 4g lte and i'm loving the phone... not the sprint service as much lol


----------



## kamendra (Oct 21, 2013)

salutcemoi said:


> Recently switched from HTC One S to Galaxy S4
> 
> Happy camper here

Click to collapse



As you used htc one s....can you share your experience with us.


----------



## dhirajahuja432 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to buy Samsung Galaxy S4

Sent from my LegoIce™Galaxy_S4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BlobLobba (Oct 21, 2013)

Guys, I'm about to buy a new phone. 

After a few days of checking various models out my target is firmly set on this new Neo N003 Advanced right now. 

What do you think?

It has all the new specs you would expect, such as 5.0" FHD screen, 1080p, 32GB ROM, 2GB DDR3, 13.0 MP Camera and so on. Has anyone else been considering this phone?







I've found a Neo N003 Advanced review on CAN here. A specs thread I found on apadtv here. And a pictures thread I also found on apadtv. 

Also found 2 video reviews. One is an Antutu (http://youtu.be/wrXWHeY0BAY) and the other is a full review (http://youtu.be/x_bXGezhkaI).


----------



## tupacpsp (Oct 21, 2013)

*moliere actiblic*

I love my G2


----------



## Glicerck (Oct 21, 2013)

Nexus 4/ Nexus 5


----------



## animus7 (Oct 21, 2013)

LG G2 or Note 3


----------



## Vortex1212 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just got myself the LG G2. Definitely worth the buy if you can buy it on the cheap.


----------



## Browser666 (Oct 21, 2013)

animus7 said:


> LG G2 or Note 3

Click to collapse



I'm going for sure for the new Nexus 5.. :laugh:


----------



## intech1 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Lokking for Next*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



not sure.....but looking for galaxy S3.


----------



## joshdax2 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have an s2 for 2 years now. Hmm I'm considering buying the note 3


----------



## Vertigo06 (Oct 21, 2013)

I had a GS3 and was honestly planning on waiting until next year to see what Samsung was going to put out, but I ended up getting the LG G2, and I'm beyond satisfied with my decision.


----------



## salutcemoi (Oct 21, 2013)

kamendra said:


> As you used htc one s....can you share your experience with us.

Click to collapse



- Oh the phone itself is fine

- Good specs, great to hold

- Great camera, has beats audio

- From a hardware standpoint the only thing I really hated was the fact that the pwer button was on top and not on the right side

- HTC support with OS updates is awful

- Great Dev support

- Now if you like to flash AOSP roms, make sure you buy the One with the latest firmware - at least HBOOT 2.15, otherwise you have to manually do it which sucks

- Although official Sense 5 and JB 4.2.2 will never see the day on the One S, they have been ported to the phone anyway by developers

- Rooting an HTC is not as easy as rooting a Sammy, and I recommend using Flash Image GUI to flash the kernel separately (you'll have to, unless you achieve S-OFF)


----------



## denfokas (Oct 21, 2013)

IPhone 7


----------



## sventz (Oct 21, 2013)

*lg optimus G2*

i don't know if anyone got it already but i had the oportunity of getting my hands on one for a couple of minutes and i really liked it!super fast on everything,awesome screen plus a camera that shoots at 60fps?!what more do you need?


----------



## SphunaR (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it will be Note 3/Note 4 
Leather case is very good! I'm love it!


----------



## EdgarAllanPwnd (Oct 21, 2013)

I upgraded to the Sprint Galaxy S4 relatively recently, but I'm hoping to go with a Nexus device in about 18 months, hopefully after Google has decided to make its hardware more 'top-of-the-line' or 'flagship.'


----------



## phoberus (Oct 21, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Definitly the Nexus 5


----------



## inad23 (Oct 21, 2013)

Xiaomi Mi3. The international phone with Snapdragon 800


----------



## zyrzox (Oct 21, 2013)

Think I'm going to go with something running either Ubuntu or Firefox next...very interested to see how those entries pan out.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 22, 2013)

sventz said:


> i don't know if anyone got it already but i had the oportunity of getting my hands on one for a couple of minutes and i really liked it!super fast on everything,awesome screen plus a camera that shoots at 60fps?!what more do you need?

Click to collapse



Which phone are you talking about?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Giuseppe 1971 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd buy another smartphone with extended QWERTY like the Xperia Pro that I presently owe.


----------



## ayodya21 (Oct 22, 2013)

i am waiting nexus 5 to come..


----------



## Gassi2106 (Oct 22, 2013)

Definitly the Nexus 5


----------



## kamendra (Oct 22, 2013)

tupacpsp said:


> I love my G2

Click to collapse



Yes.....LG-G2 is really amazing mobile phone..one of my friend is looking to buy it.


----------



## itm (Oct 22, 2013)

*Decent £50 tablet for eReading/Web surfuing (used if necessary)?*

I'm looking for a cheap tablet for the kitchen. I'll be using it for e-reading and web surfing but little else. I currently have a NATPC010 (A13 processor) but it's horribly slow to to everything and is basically un-usable. Quite happy to look at something used from eBay, but was hoping for a steer from someone that has successfully found something genuinely usable for £50. Looks, screen resolution and battery life are all unimportant.
TIA for any feedback.


----------



## ShahzaadT (Oct 22, 2013)

Nexus without a doubt!

Stock Android all the way.. Learnt the hard way when i took a samsung


----------



## # Lin (Oct 22, 2013)

Nexus 5 
The newest Nexus,the newest Android


----------



## bor3d2damax (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm leaving my N4 for the HTC One. Got a bit tired of stock android and the One looks so good. Was thinking about the N5 but I don't feel like paying 350 for just 5 inch screen and a better camera sensor

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## verret (Oct 22, 2013)

Of course, Galaxy Note 3 is the most evolutioned Android phone at the moment!


----------



## Macabre215 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm waiting to see how the Nexus 5 pans out. However, I'm going to ditch HTC this time around.


----------



## Kay Rich (Oct 22, 2013)

Was thinking about the Mega. Need a bigger screen to watch movies at work..

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda app-developers app


----------



## indorocker (Oct 22, 2013)

i want to buy samsung galaxy s2 :good::fingers-crossed:

now im using samsung galaxy wonder.. but ineed for more ram 

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:14 PM ----------




verret said:


> Of course, Galaxy Note 3 is the most evolutioned Android phone at the moment!

Click to collapse



is the big smart  galaxy note 3 is cool
:good: but i dont have mony to buy it hehe LOL:laugh:


----------



## Gennew (Oct 23, 2013)

*help*

Am new here and i love nokia.i want to buy a lumia phone say 625,however, with all the shortcomings of the wp8 platform,am considering buying n9.i need expert advise on which of them to buy like why and if it has any future prospect as i dont intend to change my phone any time soon (unfortunately enough, i read today that nokia will stop support for symbian and meego ,it has troubled me even more,who does this really mean,does this mean that a lot of features will go out/)


----------



## photonxda (Oct 23, 2013)

of course Nexus 5

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:53 AM ----------

Do you hear about Xiaomi phones ?  Such as Xiaomi 3


----------



## DeathStroke (Oct 23, 2013)

casandeep said:


> Want to purchase a Smartphone (Xolo a500s) previously using nokia 603 . As we all know that nokia has already announced that they will stop Symbian support from 2014 starting. Actually this is my first Smartphone...Stuck between this Xolo a500s and nokia lumia 520. Which should I buy. ? If you are suggesting Xolo then please tell about its advantages and disadvantages.... Remember this will be my first Smartphone....THANK YOU

Click to collapse



Are you talking about tegra core processor xolo.
Lumia phons are good, performance is great also,but you will not get all what android can offer you. Hell lot of customizations. You can compare them both over net. I think i think xolo would be great but nokia is a brand, you can trust on. So choose wisely. All the best mate.

sent from Batpod

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




verret said:


> Of course, Galaxy Note 3 is the most evolutioned Android phone at the moment!

Click to collapse



Note 3 is less phon more tab.. 
Aa.. No offence.. You may love that..  :thumbup::thumbup:

sent from Batpod


----------



## imanitta (Oct 23, 2013)

note3 is the best phone untill now..but im waiting for 6 inch screen or more!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Jino76 (Oct 23, 2013)

xperia m


----------



## Srepoleved-Adx (Oct 23, 2013)

*waiting...*

Depends on how the Nexus 5 pans out. Everything that we may or may not know are completely rumors. I still have to wait until January before my upgrade/cancelling my contract (VZW..) so I don't get hit with a ETF..


----------



## uniquesky (Oct 23, 2013)

I wanna buy google's phone. Because they always have latest update before any other devices.


----------



## imanitta (Oct 23, 2013)

but they dont have the top hardware

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## kamendra (Oct 23, 2013)

imanitta said:


> note3 is the best phone untill now..but im waiting for 6 inch screen or more!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I think 6 inch will be much big...it may be uncomfortable to use in hand.


----------



## DeathStroke (Oct 23, 2013)

uniquesky said:


> I wanna buy google's phone. Because they always have latest update before any other devices.

Click to collapse



Lol.. Thats cool idea.. 

sent from Batpod


----------



## imanitta (Oct 23, 2013)

maybe..but but i like to use my phone for everything especially browsing..if they made galaxy mega note3 it would be nice idea for many ppl

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## EricDota (Oct 23, 2013)

Probably Samsung Glaxay S3, but the Lumia 1320 may be amazing.


----------



## sventz (Oct 23, 2013)

shubh_007 said:


> Which phone are you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



the optimus G2 as mentioned above my message sir.i was so amazed that i might keep my optimus 2x for some more time until my financial status gets better so i can buy one for myself


----------



## imobileface (Oct 23, 2013)

wait for galaxy s5


----------



## s8freak (Oct 23, 2013)

Galaxy S5 

"You're no daisy!You're no daisy at all!"
Sent from my screamin ATT S4


----------



## davidrichfield (Oct 23, 2013)

*LG L9? Hmmm...*

I bought an LG L9, because it supports CyanogenMod natively, but I'm finding the rooting process rather challenging, as I don't have admin access to a Windows computer, so I'm busy porting the latest script by Bin4ry to Linux.  Almost ready for a test.

Anyway, once I've rooted and modded the phone, I'm sure it's going to be great.  At the moment it's a bit nerfed by all the crap that LG put on it, and the fact that it's running ICS.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 PM ----------

This is a brilliant little phone, but not natively supported by CM, so the camera shutter was delayed, and it kept rebooting randomly.  Mine died last week for no apparent reason: it's now just a piece of plastic, glass and metal.


----------



## jags_the1 (Oct 24, 2013)

My next phone is definitely at nokia 3330.


----------



## TheBomar (Oct 24, 2013)

Currently got a GS3. I wasn't sold on the 4 to wait the few month span that it would be before I upgraded. The Nexus 5 looks nice.. But there is always something newer and "greater" just around the corner.


----------



## Sherlock Combs (Oct 24, 2013)

I currently have a Samsung Epic 4g (SPH - D700) with sprint. I was curious about getting the Galaxy S4 to stay with the similar overall hardware design style or getting a LG G2 which is available for pre order on the sprint network.


----------



## GhsVilela (Oct 24, 2013)

i want a moto X  actualy i have a razr i


----------



## RidiculousHat (Oct 24, 2013)

whatever's newest -- the n5 right now, but i'm holding out to see what htc's next big phone will be.


----------



## Jino76 (Oct 24, 2013)

nokia lumia 520


----------



## rishiud (Oct 24, 2013)

*samsung*

NOTE 3


----------



## Clems92 (Oct 24, 2013)

HTC One Mini !


----------



## joker_josue (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying the *Samsung Ativ S*.
Is it a good buy?


----------



## Forex82 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nexus 5, Best price-performance Relation. 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## intech1 (Oct 24, 2013)

*Smartphone*

probably HTC stuff like (One Max)


----------



## daorderdillon (Oct 24, 2013)

mkha said:


> is it not around 900us$? my friend..

Click to collapse



Nope $650 or less

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using xda premium


----------



## ZackBanditMan (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm currently using a Nexus 4 so i'm still good for awhile but before that was an HTC ONE S which I also loved. Unsure if I want to go back to HTC or stick with the Nexus series. The Nexus 5 is pretty sexy and more than likely when it comes time to upgrade there will be a new one out lol


----------



## Zorachus (Oct 24, 2013)

Galaxy S5 in February.  Will be interesting to see Samsung's brand new design, supposedly going metal no more plastic, and a refreshed TouchWiz design, just hopefully not copying iOS7.  And running the next generation Snapdragon, not sure if that's named the Snapdragon - 1,000 ?  Will have their brand new screen technology, not AMOLED, will use 3GB RAM, and big battery, most likely 2,800mAh to 3,000mAh.

I am on the ATT Galaxy S4, and extremely happy with it right now, way better battery life than my old Nexus 4 which sucked on heavy workday use for battery life.   Rooted only, no ROM's, still running stock, but with apps like Greenify, DroidWall, AdAway, Root Explorer, allows me to tweak this phone and have some insane battery life.  I can go a full day no problem whatsoever, after 15 hours unplugged, still have 35% to 40% left, and typically 3.5h to 4hOn Screen time then, so overall I can get around 5.5h On Screen time, and 20 hours total battery life, on a workday on the 4G network all day, with pretty consistent use.  Plus worse case, the battery is removable, so if it wears out, just pop in another and bam, good to go another 20 hours 

I had the LG G2 for a weekend, and returned for the S4.  The G2 was giving me a little worse battery life, maybe I had a defected unit ?  And it was too bulky and hard to use, with buttons on rear a weird adjustment. 

The Nexus 5 with only a 2300mAh battery, and non removable, makes that a no go for me.  I had the Nexus 4, and that thing was not good for battery life, as far as heavy workday use all day.  Would only give me 4h On Screen time, with over all, only 12 hours total use before in the red.


----------



## kangerX (Oct 24, 2013)

Snapdragon 1000  maybe yes

sent from state where marijuana is NOT illegal !


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Oct 24, 2013)

I have my note 3 .... I'm in love. .... 

from my shiny SM-N900T........


----------



## JackRIPx (Oct 24, 2013)

waiting for the nexus 5


----------



## patri3x (Oct 24, 2013)

Waiting for full featured Ubuntu phone.


----------



## Claussm (Oct 24, 2013)

I have the HTC One and it's amazing. I would keep your eyes on the new nexus though.


----------



## daorderdillon (Oct 25, 2013)

Claussm said:


> I have the HTC One and it's amazing. I would keep your eyes on the new nexus though.

Click to collapse



BUTTERFLY S any day

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using xda premium


----------



## omar_rdzg (Oct 25, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jeepdroid31 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks like there tons of nice new phones coming and already out. The g2 from lg on Verizon is sweet. S4 is nice I wanna see what the new nexus is going to be capable of. Shouldn't we be able to activate the nexus on any network?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hand76 (Oct 25, 2013)

Looking at the Nexus 5.


----------



## DeathStroke (Oct 25, 2013)

Sony z1. 

sent from Gotham City


----------



## kamendra (Oct 25, 2013)

imobileface said:


> wait for galaxy s5

Click to collapse



When Galaxy S5 is comming?


----------



## WakerPT (Oct 25, 2013)

Got and S3 and it's not that bad...

just don't like the colors and the 'outside' the color job is rather 'poor'


----------



## karburutu (Oct 25, 2013)

s4 for Christmas.


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 25, 2013)

Nexus 5 probably


----------



## Christian Nothing (Oct 25, 2013)

Osamabinatiq said:


> Nexus 5 probably

Click to collapse



Me too or maybe an s4 
Oh an link of how's the phone looking 
 Here  .
It's an video there with the phone leaked 

_*Sent using my SNAPPIEST PHONE powered by my JellySNAP ROM   *_*   ლ(◣_◢)ლ *


----------



## karburutu (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll go with s4.


----------



## Jonas Jelonek (Oct 25, 2013)

My next smartphone is the newest iPhone. I switched to iPhone two years ago und I didn't repent it.


----------



## sdr4511 (Oct 25, 2013)

NEXUS 4 @ €259,00....what do u think about it??


----------



## holymoz (Oct 25, 2013)

a good one I saw is the galaxy s4 mini duos, I use always dual sim an now I have an s duos but had very poor performance


----------



## Gabb96 (Oct 25, 2013)

s4 active


----------



## vhl71 (Oct 26, 2013)

*xiaomi??*

How about the xiaomi mi 3..from what i read so far, it is quite amazing for the price tag..looks nice too..anyone here has this phone yet?


----------



## Rolling Pank (Oct 26, 2013)

*Expecting Pipo Phone*

I got a Pipo M6pro, and i like it very much. 

It's heard that Pipomall will got Pipo mobiles on stock in the near future(baout next month), and i am considering buy a new phone.
I think there mush be a big activity to welcome it, it can be a special price then. 

I  am expecting it !


----------



## ykpoenis (Oct 26, 2013)

new pipo mobile phone? want to know its parameters!:laugh:


----------



## reborn624 (Oct 26, 2013)

Samsung Glaxy S4 ^^ Love that phone


----------



## willreds (Oct 26, 2013)

Already bought the Galaxy Note 3 when it came out this month. Maybe I'll buy the Note 5 when that comes out in the next 2 years or so


----------



## Kulinick (Oct 26, 2013)

willreds said:


> Already bought the Galaxy Note 3 when it came out this month. Maybe I'll buy the Note 5 when that comes out in the next 2 years or so

Click to collapse



SO DOWN lol


----------



## imobileface (Oct 26, 2013)

kamendra said:


> When Galaxy S5 is comming?

Click to collapse



i dont know exactly but by the end of the year


----------



## mkha (Oct 26, 2013)

ykpoenis said:


> new pipo mobile phone? want to know its parameters!:laugh:

Click to collapse



yep that would be interesting..r u sure pipo going to release mobiles?


----------



## Kulinick (Oct 26, 2013)

zlewe said:


> Google or Htc device. Never Samsung, I've already scared of it. No offence though.
> 
> Sent from my E15i using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## Juansegovia20 (Oct 26, 2013)

Galaxy note lll or galaxy mega


----------



## darthmaulbr (Oct 27, 2013)

Another vote for Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## galaxys (Oct 27, 2013)

The Nexus 5 (interstellar performance)


----------



## r4z0rj4ck (Oct 27, 2013)

I have Note 2 (n7100) but the next will be a chinese phone because is more cheap and I have no permanence :victory:


----------



## a.marduk (Oct 27, 2013)

the next chinese phone with more advance specs and cheap


----------



## joshua10796 (Oct 27, 2013)

Xperia Z1(or Z1 mini) or Nexus 5? What phone should I buy?


----------



## sohail.patel (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## AguzTeam (Oct 27, 2013)

imobileface said:


> i dont know exactly but by the end of the year

Click to collapse



Are you sure ?
I heard it will be released next starting year


----------



## KonradIC13 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think my next phone will be Galaxy note, it looks nice and price is ok


----------



## senk1gsc (Oct 27, 2013)

Moto X :good:


----------



## imobileface (Oct 27, 2013)

AguzTeam said:


> Are you sure ?
> I heard it will be released next starting year

Click to collapse



yes they release some news about it but some delay is expect-able


----------



## AguzTeam (Oct 27, 2013)

imobileface said:


> yes they release some news about it but some delay is expect-able

Click to collapse



Is there any spec leaked ?


----------



## iDelta (Oct 27, 2013)

AguzTeam said:


> Is there any spec leaked ?

Click to collapse



Rumors say


Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AnubisNefer (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm pretty drawn to the Xiaomi Mi3, beautiful design, but I hate miui interface.

And otherwise I'll wait for the Sony Z 2 (unconfirmed)


----------



## imobileface (Oct 27, 2013)

AguzTeam said:


> Is there any spec leaked ?

Click to collapse



not yet just samsung will make 40 megapixel camera on galaxy s5


----------



## Yakuzza123 (Oct 27, 2013)

imobileface said:


> not yet just samsung will make 40 megapixel camera on galaxy s5

Click to collapse



i believe that when i see it, but would be neat if there would be a new galaxy camera with functioning phone


----------



## cjx (Oct 27, 2013)

One thing i am sure of that my next phone won't be HTC  

The specs i like to have
64 bit CPU and minimum 2 Ghz 
4 gb ram or more
I think sony has a model that i can change the lens of the phone but i dont know its model name.


----------



## porman (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm getting a phone from my employer and instead of picking a crappy iPhone or S4 or whatever, I'm going to be patient and wait for the Nexus 5.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AguzTeam (Oct 27, 2013)

porman said:


> I'm getting a phone from my employer and instead of picking a crappy iPhone or S4 or whatever, I'm going to be patient and wait for the Nexus 5.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yeah
Nexus is a great smartphone with good price
The specs are really cool.
I want that one too

But many user says that they usually have some problem with Nexus smartphone, just like the recent Nexus 4.
Hope they can minimize the error.


----------



## samkent6 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yakuzza123 said:


> i believe that when i see it, but would be neat if there would be a new galaxy camera with functioning phone

Click to collapse



40mp is no use if it has a crappy sensor, nokia can learn from this 

Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xxkellerman (Oct 28, 2013)

Samsung S4 for sure !


----------



## kamendra (Oct 28, 2013)

imobileface said:


> i dont know exactly but by the end of the year

Click to collapse



As Oct is going to end....and no much news about S5. I think it's not launching this year. We should wait for next year.


----------



## Deanmek (Oct 28, 2013)

galaxy s4


----------



## imobileface (Oct 28, 2013)

kamendra said:


> As Oct is going to end....and no much news about S5. I think it's not launching this year. We should wait for next year.

Click to collapse



maybe but samsung try to release it faster with aluminum body and increase mega pixels so it worth to wait


----------



## _Pano_ (Oct 28, 2013)

xperia Z1 :good:


----------



## XBBlade (Oct 28, 2013)

Got the HTC One but now the One MAX is very tempting, help what should I do!!


----------



## AlchemicalVibrations (Oct 28, 2013)

Nexus 5 or S4/Note 3. Software benefits for the nexus, naturally but for the others.......sooooo many wonderful sensorsss. Plus, the resale value will still be pretty high when the "next big thing" becomes available and you won't have to put much into the new item. Lifehacker had a great article regarding keeping up with the newest gadgets and the constant flipping and only having to put a little extra cash was the best suggestion I've utilized.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clouds73 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, I bought my S4 not so long ago and I could have waited for the note 3 which came out only a week after. Now I think msybe I should have waited? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 28, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. The S4 has better development than any other phone, right now. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Podastil (Oct 28, 2013)

For sure, it will be a nexus !


----------



## spitfire_PT (Oct 28, 2013)

i just bought a neo n003 one month ago and so far very happy


----------



## oMadMartigaNo (Oct 28, 2013)

Nexus 5!


----------



## Sharp-shocK (Oct 28, 2013)

The Galaxy S4


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Oct 29, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 or Nexus 5

*Tapnąłem z mojej Xperii J
*Tapatalked from my Xperia J


----------



## Steve Eligoyo (Oct 29, 2013)

Play link is dead mate. I just tried it.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## OptimusL (Oct 29, 2013)

LG G2  

Sent from my LG-P768 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wendellc (Oct 29, 2013)

Getting a nexus 5

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## avsroy (Oct 29, 2013)

Got a Lenovo P780. Super battery life.

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steve Eligoyo (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know of any.
You can buy a dual Sim card adapter from westechmobiles website and search for ashkin MK on YouTube which his unlock videos provide the url to the site.
The video is named unlock the ZTE Avid. Even though he uses a ZTE blade.

Sent from my ZTE N9120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SherlockHolmes2013 (Oct 29, 2013)

*Galaxy S5*

Will KITKAT be on the S5?

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 PM ----------




mingtian00 said:


> but its price is expensive,i'd rather to buy a similar thl w11 monkey king ,it said that the phone is not only low in price,and also powered by a tough and popular MTK6589T chip

Click to collapse




I agree


----------



## knny (Oct 29, 2013)

Z1


----------



## brady56 (Oct 29, 2013)

mingtian00 said:


> but its price is expensive,i'd rather to buy a similar thl w11 monkey king ,it said that the phone is not only low in price,and also powered by a tough and popular MTK6589T chip

Click to collapse



lol, THL W11 price is so higher, about 300USD,if i was you i want to buy a iphone 5 clone from this website http://www.goophoneshop.net/ at a cheap price.


----------



## Teosan (Oct 29, 2013)

now i've a samsung s advance but next hope will a nexus or motorola


----------



## reesemitchell (Oct 29, 2013)

*ss galaxy note 3*

Most times I get the device where there is a lot of dev activity.  But I have been inlove with the note 2 since I bought it so that is why i said get the ss galaxy note 3 but don't get it if you do not like big phones.


----------



## Super1bat (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys

which one should I get ?

LG Optimus G E975 471$ or LG Nexus 4 E960 449$ ?

I want to get LG Optimus G E975 because the Built-in storage is 32 GB
and from gsmarena benchmarks it's faster than LG Nexus 4

I want to get LG Nexus 4 because I'll get latest stock android and because I think it looks better
I didn't saw both phones in real life only on the internet

LG Optimus G E975
+ Built-in storage is 32 GB
+ Faster
- It Will not get latest stock android (currently on JB 4.1.2 & I think it will not get any more update)
- It doesn't look very good for me

LG Nexus 4
+ It will get latest stock android
+ It looks better for me
- Built-in storage is 16 GB
- Slower

btw what do you think of LG ? is it good brand ?

thanks


----------



## __-_-_-__ (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm looking for a new phone with these characteristics:

-android (any version, rootable)
-waterproof
-irda
-fm radio

the rest of the specs are not important but those are a must have.

thank you


----------



## johnkagr2002 (Oct 30, 2013)

THnx for the info


----------



## Teosan (Oct 30, 2013)

now i've a samsung galaxy s advance but when i have some money i'll buy a nexus 5


----------



## I'll be back (Oct 30, 2013)

My next will be iPhone 10


----------



## GuestD2234 (Oct 30, 2013)

*New smarphone*

Hello,

I'm looking for a smartphone with a maximum of 4.3 inches screen to replace my Samsung Galaxy GIO.
I have a budget of 400€.

Which one of these is the best regarding price/features:


Samsung Galaxy S4 mini GT-I9195
HTC One mini
Sony Xperia Z1S (wait until this arrive)
iPhone 5 (used +/- 400€)

Do you have more suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## josepheshrick (Oct 30, 2013)

i have a iphone 4 device, i'm thinking to buy iPhone 5S or maybe Galaxy S4, what is your oppinion about that ?


----------



## kwanbis (Oct 30, 2013)

Ignore please.


----------



## seagate1016 (Oct 30, 2013)

josepheshrick said:


> i have a iphone 4 device, i'm thinking to buy iPhone 5S or maybe Galaxy S4, what is your oppinion about that ?

Click to collapse





kwanbis said:


> Ignore please.

Click to collapse



S4 for sure


----------



## luqman98 (Oct 30, 2013)

Which one should i buy? (Below)
Samsung Galaxy S2
Galaxy Nexus
Xperia S

I cannot afford much for lastest phone 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigshowjh (Oct 31, 2013)

Two phones I'm considering the xXperia sp or zl.  Just wondering from people who have these phones which is better.  Any problems with either.  

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## esloudan (Oct 31, 2013)

My upgrade is Friday, what phone would u recommend for ROMs such as cm, aokp, slim, and so on? Looking for a little guidance before I make a bad choice. Almost forgot, I'm on sprint.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Oct 31, 2013)

Xperia L 
Xperia V
Galaxy S2
now, this is abit hard but which is better? 

#FeMBlaC


----------



## kamendra (Oct 31, 2013)

imobileface said:


> maybe but samsung try to release it faster with aluminum body and increase mega pixels so it worth to wait

Click to collapse



Definitely you should wait for it because it will be amazing mobile phone.


----------



## massi88 (Oct 31, 2013)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Xperia L
> Xperia V
> Galaxy S2
> now, this is abit hard but which is better?
> ...

Click to collapse



S2 imho


----------



## NuTu93 (Oct 31, 2013)

I do not like the Iphone, I think a htc one or incredible.


----------



## massi88 (Oct 31, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> Which one should i buy? (Below)
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> Galaxy Nexus
> Xperia S
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia S is sooo cool! I like it very much :good:


----------



## reddawn71 (Oct 31, 2013)

considering the Droid Maxx due to the fact Motorola appears to have the best cell reception. What other manufacturer is comparable in that aspect?


----------



## shifau00 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have HTC one.    Thinking of going for one Max ..?

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kilometers4 (Oct 31, 2013)

Just bought the Nexus 5 32gb


----------



## esloudan (Oct 31, 2013)

What does anyone think bout the moto x? I messed with it in the store and it really seemed nice.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## putonsky (Oct 31, 2013)

iPhone maybe...:]


----------



## andTab (Oct 31, 2013)

What are current recommendations for a NORMAL SIZED android phone with an open bootloader that is compatible with AT&T?

(Had been hoping for the Nexus 5 before it turned out to be a fing gigantic brick of a phone with a way-too-small battery)

Here's what I am looking for:
- top end specs
- smaller than a Galaxy S 2 (I think 4.3 - 4.5 inch screens are perfect size)
- good/great battery life - I couldn't care less about thin; make it thick and beefy but give me 12+ hours of talk
- open bootloader / cyanogenmod support


----------



## Android_Monsters (Oct 31, 2013)

Tmobile Galaxy s4

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## casujo18 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nexus 5. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## persano (Nov 1, 2013)

capzulu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a smartphone with a maximum of 4.3 inches screen to replace my Samsung Galaxy GIO.
> I have a budget of 400€.
> ...

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi2s is great, it is fast, it has muiu and is exellent. searcj for it


Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

nexus 5 battery is great, is small (iphone battery is small too) but you can use it for more than 17 hours

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just ordered a 32g white nexus 5.

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using xda premium


----------



## zezeza (Nov 1, 2013)

maybe Galaxy S4 Mini


----------



## ghling (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying a Lenovo P780. Can anyone tell me about custom roms or updates for this phone? I did a quick search and it seems this is the only downside if this phone.
Or does anyone have an alternative in the area of 200 - 300€ (350 at max)? The Nexus 5 failed for me because the non-removable battery.


----------



## Rolling Pank (Nov 1, 2013)

*Pipo*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Looking forward to the Pipo mobile.


----------



## Raiden2001 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just ordered a LG G2 for work
Will continue using Samsung S2 privately


----------



## Erisii (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm thinking Galaxy S3 as long as there is a current, reliable root and custom ROMs (I'm sure there is, I've just been out of the android scene for a good while)


----------



## ravnoscc (Nov 1, 2013)

*Loving my LG G2*

Loving my LG G2 - now if only PA would come out with a stable ROM already!   jk. work hard guys.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Nov 1, 2013)

akarora121 said:


> android is better than windows
> because it is open to alll
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



You realize most of the posts you replied to were from 2012? Good job.


----------



## imobileface (Nov 1, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Definitely you should wait for it because it will be amazing mobile phone.

Click to collapse



yes ..actually i bought all new mobile phones to test and put it in my website so i will wait for samsung galaxy s5  also


----------



## sfreemanoh (Nov 1, 2013)

imobileface said:


> yes ..actually i bought all new mobile phones to test and put it in my website so i will wait for samsung galaxy s5  also

Click to collapse



They've only been releasing one Galaxy S phone per year. The S4 already came out this year (and only about 6 months ago), so there's no reason to think the S5 would be coming out this year. Or even within the next several months.


----------



## imobileface (Nov 1, 2013)

sfreemanoh said:


> They've only been releasing one Galaxy S phone per year. The S4 already came out this year (and only about 6 months ago), so there's no reason to think the S5 would be coming out this year. Or even within the next several months.

Click to collapse



they release s5 faster because to compete aluminum body with iphone 5s and increase mega pixel to compete with nokia 1020 .. anyway time frame is not important but samsung wants to release a monster this time


----------



## lgop1 (Nov 2, 2013)

nexus 5


----------



## MacPryden (Nov 2, 2013)

Sorry to bother all you but really need your opinion. Thanks

Which Sony smartphones (Z1 , ZR , Z , ZL , Xperia S and Acro S) are the best on Sony line now?

And of all of them xperias which one has the best camera quality based on tests, reviews and users?
(Because for example, on gsmarena tests, i compare and i think ZR, Z and ZL have a better quality camera than Z1.)

I like ZR but still doubts...lol
Like Nexus too but not have best battery / removable, and not have better camera quality.

And about battery on gsmarena tests say that ZR is The best of them all, and of all smartphones too, better than Samsung S4, better than HTC One. 

Only Motorolas RAZR Maxx and LG G2 have the best/same top specs and are better on  battery than Xperia ZR.

Please can all guys here help me with your knowledge, experience and reviews/tests?

I really need a phone with my top priorities are: 

- (really importante) Future proof with updates and great Development custom ROMs  / open or unlookable bootloader ; 

- (really important) Best battery or one of the best on markets, preferable removable battery.
If not removable, really need to be the best or one of best.

- One of The best camera quality.
Do not need to be The best camera like LG G2, S4 or HTC One. 
But really good camera similar or second to these Top cameras, if it have the best battery than S4, HTC One and Top devices.

These is my 3 top needs requirements really need.

And The Last one, is that need to have similar measures than for example my actual smartphone Htc Desire HD , 123 x 68 x 11.8 mm (4.84 x 2.68 x 0.46 in).

Just on width equal or less than 68 , just width is important. Other measures can be bigger not importante.

Really thank so much too all your help. The more are The replies/opinions, better is and really I thank you so much.

Cheers

Note: sorry for long post and bad english, not my native language. Lol =D

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## youmo3579 (Nov 2, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Galaxy


----------



## roguealcatraz (Nov 2, 2013)

About buying a new phone, i can't understand why vendor like Motorola, HTC, Lenovo always prioritize to sell their products in Europe and US market than Asia, for example like Indonesia or India?

From the population number and buying power, these countries can't be underestimated. India is no.2 most populated country, Indonesia is no.3

Many people here afford to buy Moto X, HTC One, Nexus 5 but since these high end line not very much available (except for Samsung and Sony high end lineup), people have no choice.


----------



## freeeekout (Nov 2, 2013)

i want to buy samsung note 3


----------



## lowpro3210 (Nov 2, 2013)

LG G2 and Nexus 5 both come out on the 8th for sprint...I'm definitely getting the G2!!


----------



## YourWorstFears (Nov 2, 2013)

*next smartphone*

maybe the nexus 5


----------



## obs3rv (Nov 2, 2013)

*What should I buy?*

Priorities:

1. Budget: USD 320 or less (which I think rules out all superphones and recent Nexus devices)
2. A variety of third-party ROMs available and actively developed by competent developers (plain AOSP similar to SuperNexus and/or up-to-date CyanogenMod preferred. I don't want to be left behind with crappy manufacturer ROMs that are never upgraded!)
3. Excellent battery life (with active use, need to charge less frequently than once a day).
4. Preferably dual core (i.e. favour battery life over processor speed).
5. At least 1 GB RAM (i.e. not 512 MB or less RAM which would make ICS or JB less usable).
6. Preferably at least WVGA (800x480) resolution.
7. Not a phablet (4-4.7" is probably OK) -- not that I can get a decent phablet within the budget anyway. 
8. Preferably has removable microSD (mostly rules out Nexus devices).
9. WCDMA/HSPA+ (LTE doesn't matter as much, though if it is available that's a bonus).

I'm in my mid thirties. I don't game, and I don't care for UI bling or great performance specs. I need it to be a phone, to be usable for messaging, email, browsing competently, and to be useful for location/map stuff and note-taking. I favour standard ROMs like SuperNexus that are close to stock AOSP with little cruft (I even tend to rip out the CM-specific apps when I install CM) -- stability and battery life over all else.

What should I buy?


----------



## Dika2110 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sure it will be the Note 3 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Epitaph570 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## johnowoss (Nov 3, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Has to be note3, nexus5 or htc one.


----------



## ghling (Nov 3, 2013)

Even though I'm not happy with the non-removable battery, I decided to pre-ordered a nexus 5. You won't find a better device at this price, especially if you take custom rom support into consideration (That point killed the Lenovo P780 for me).


----------



## Silicon Knight (Nov 3, 2013)

I cant decide between the Nexus 4, GS4 or G2 (tmobile) just left Verizon and sold my Note 3, they ruined it for me (and the whole not picking up the nexus 5 thing was the last straw, Verizon are such douche's), Was thinking about getting a Note 3 again sicne the bootloader is unlocked on T-mob, but I rather get something more Dev friendly. I was thinking the Nex4 and then in a week or whatever when the Nex5 comes out, just return the 4 and pay the difference, between the two. 

And then I was also looking at the G2 tho as maybe an Alternative to the Nexus 5. The Gs4 is pretty cool, but I already had one, and after having the note 3 which is a GS4 on steroids, it wouldnt be the same just going back to it. And I also just really want a phone with on screen nav buttons instead of physical/soft keys. So I guess G2 or Nexus 4 ? and is the bootloader unlocked on the T-mobile version of the G2, i know they are using the Loki exploit on AT&T & VZW, but I thought the T-mob would have it unlocked by now.


----------



## GangstaMaus (Nov 3, 2013)

A nexus 5 or, if it's released before July 2014, an S5.
(Also, if you had to pick between a N5 and an S4, what would you choose? My dad is due for an upgrade and I'm not sure on what to get him)


----------



## lalayaww (Nov 3, 2013)

Nexus 5 = no need to wait for updates like samsung etc.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## badluckclinton (Nov 3, 2013)

Nexus 5, since you're always gonna be in line to receive updates from Google as soon as they are released. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MR4Y (Nov 3, 2013)

Note 3 or Moto X


----------



## tonyaross (Nov 3, 2013)

MR4Y said:


> Note 3 or Moto X

Click to collapse



I'm struggling between a new iPhone or HTC


----------



## persano (Nov 3, 2013)

tonyaross said:


> I'm struggling between a new iPhone or HTC

Click to collapse



you, but he want a note 3 or a motox, i recommend to him a nexus 5 or a xiaomi mi3


----------



## Silicon Knight (Nov 3, 2013)

G2 or S4 ? 

I am getting the N5 as soon as Tmobile gets it in, but for right now I need to choose between those two, alsmot was just gonna get a Nexus 4 til the 5 comes in stock in a week or two, but I am just gonna get Nexus 7-2013 tablet off swappa.

and can anyone tell me what the status of the Bootloaders on both the G2 and S4 for T-Mobile, is right now. I know the S4 was unlocked on T-mobile at one point, but I was on verizon then, and the G2, I know uses the Loki exploit, is that teh case with T-Mobile too ? I know threy are the only ones with a Note 3 that has an unlocked BL here in the States.


----------



## 8obbe8 (Nov 3, 2013)

I have an S3 and I would buy an.. s4 maybe..


----------



## porman (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm waiting for my Nexus 5 to arrive in Sweden. My employer already ordered it for me 

---------- Post added 4th November 2013 at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was 3rd November 2013 at 11:44 PM ----------

I'm waiting for my Nexus 5 to arrive in Sweden. My employer already ordered it for me


----------



## FedUpx2 (Nov 4, 2013)

Anyone using or planning to obtain a Galaxy Round?  I am looking to change smartphones real soon and i was looking at the Note III but also read about the Round..........looks interesting but only available through Korean sellers.


----------



## JIP25 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hoping for a Nexus 5 for dev purposes or an Xperia Z1 mini for the small screen


----------



## akarora121 (Nov 4, 2013)

Inagalaxyfaraway said:


> Galaxy Nexus. $400 unlocked is difficult to resist.

Click to collapse



but it would not get official kitkat update as officially said by google


----------



## Silicon Knight (Nov 4, 2013)

akarora121 said:


> but it would not get official kitkat update as officially said by google

Click to collapse



So i needed a new phone and since the N5 insn't in yet, i just ended up going with the N4, will be here in the mail tomorrow. Pretty stoked. Just recently got into learning to do my own Dev work, been flashing roms, modding android for years tho. And now i will have a good phone for test purposes on. I even got the Wireless charge cube thing for free. Can't wait. For the N5 tho. But the N4 has damn good specs still, I just had a Note 3 VZW, so I guess its a tad bit of a step backwards, but not by much. I am gonna miss the S-Pen tho. But I am just gonna get the new 12.1 Galaxy Note Tab when it comes out.


----------



## dylanbooth78 (Nov 4, 2013)

looking forward to the galaxy s5 to come around!


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Nov 4, 2013)

*Dilemma!*

Nexus 5 Vs HTC One Vs LG G2

    Making a trade off is becoming very difficult. The more I dwell on it. The more confused I get. Can you guys please help me out here? 
Here is my expectation or usage parttern for an Smartphone

*Usage Pattern/Expectation (For a Day)*
     - Wi-fi -> 4 Hours
     - Phone Calls ->  1 Hour
     - Chat Applications -> Running in the Background most of the time (whatsapp, fb, imo et cetera)
     - Gaming -> 2 Hours (FIFA 14, Asphalt 8 et cetera)

I mention the points for each of them which I feel is unique to them that I like followed by their cons.

*Nexus 5*

*Pros*
- Instantaneous OS Updates
- Unbeatable Price (for top end specs)
- Good Screen Size { I say good because 4.7" is perfect for me and this phone has a 4.95", Don't want phone greater than 5"}

*Cons*
- Battery { Official Site says 8.5 hours on wi-fi alone, 3-4 Day users review of nexus 5 has the battery giving a screen time of 4 hours. This is a big concern}
- No Stereo Speakers/Sound Quality
- Delay in Release in India [ if I had to import it from elsewhere, what will happen to the warranty if anything happens to the phone? ]


HTC One

*Pros*
- The Best Build Phone in Business
- Boom Sound, Front facing Speakers, Beats Audio. Enough Said
- 4.7" Inch Full HD Screen, Absolutely perfect size

*Cons*
- Delayed OS Updates
- 4 'Ultrapixel' Camera, Pinkish Tint issues with it
- Availability in India [ Single Sim variant 801e is not available in India Since July '13 ]
- Fluctuating Price. A little on the higher side.[comparatively]
- Battery Again [2300 mAh is not enough]


LG G2

*Pros*
- Battery. 3000 mAh Beast
- Brilliant Performance (Specs)

*Cons*
- Screen Size [ 5.2" is too huge for me to handle. And it is a major turn off that I cannot get used to ]
- Price. Slightly on the higher side [comparatively]

*Warranty Questions (if Imported)*

- I know HTC One has an International Warranty which again is being refuted in many Service Centers in India. Is this the case?
- Will Nexus 5 Imported (Which I think will be the case most likely) have a valid warranty in India?

It would be of great help If you guys could help me in making this choice. My current phone is conking out. And I cannot change phones frequently hence the need to decide with more caution.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 4, 2013)

^^^ It's between the HTC one and the g2, IMHO.

I'd go for the HTC. Mainly because it sounds like you already choose to get that option anyway.
The pinkish camera is not really of concern, to me anyway, but if you can get it locally it's the best option.

Importing offers allot of doubt; warranty, repairs, carrier frequencies, damage while shipping, etc.

It also offers allot of choice, as you can import almost any device as long as it works OK on your carrier.

The 5.2"display on the g2 isn't a problem, when choosing between the HTC and the LG, as the physical size of the devices is very similar. If you can reach the uppermost corner with one hand on the HTC (if you've held one), you can almost certainly do the same with the lg.
I'm not taking about the screen, I'm taking about the body of the phone.

Here's what I say: if importing is the only option, the LG. If the HTC is cheaper locally than importing it or the LG, the local choice is best.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## doctor_droid (Nov 4, 2013)

luqman98 said:
			
		

> Which one should i buy? (Below)
> Samsung Galaxy S2
> Galaxy Nexus
> Xperia S
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy galaxy nexus... dont even think about non nexus device....


----------



## MatteXperiaU (Nov 4, 2013)

my dream is Nexus 5 or Galaxy 4/ Note..but i don't think so


----------



## jasin91 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Samsung n9005

Sent from my LG-P880 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roefastford (Nov 4, 2013)

I would get the htc max if it didnt have the inferior 1.7 processor and outrageous price, like omg htc its no wonder your having financial troubles. I dont care for samsung, but I have to admit the note 3 is looking like my only choice.


----------



## Inagalaxyfaraway (Nov 4, 2013)

akarora121 said:


> but it would not get official kitkat update as officially said by google

Click to collapse



That is a one old post you've quoted. It was written in 2012, we are almost in 2014. It is supported long enough in my opinion. Sure it would be almost trivial cost for Google to support it but that is the way it is.


----------



## mertonv (Nov 4, 2013)

*choosing budget phone*

Im looking to buy a new phone...

There are a bunch of really cool cheap phones (less than 200 usd) from chinese websites that have 1gb ram, quadcore procesors and hd cameras and screens... i could choose one of those and have a phone supposedly as good as a nexus device...

However, probably aren't that good or have a few (a lot) of kinks and quirks...

So i ask the community to recommend me a phone that:
Is lower price than the current lowest priced nexus device (the price the nexus 4 or 5 with lower memory)
At least dual-core, 1gb ram... so the performance is not too slugish...
Must run at least jellybean 4.1, but preferably be up to date to 4.2.2, i want to change my phone cause mine is ics so has no google now...
Must be compatible with koodo mobile service, preferably unlocked... koodo sells nexus 4, so wherever nexus 4 works i guess might be compatible... must work the 3g network, chinese phones only work on 2g...
Must have community support, supported by cyanogen, paranoid or some custom rom that will keep it alive with aosp

My current phone is the gt-s7560m, which is 1 core, 768 ram, 4.0.4 ics... in store had a value of 150can, but its "free" with contract...
I doubt it will get any update... even miracle kitkat that will fit nicely with those specs

Phones seem to go from expensive outdated crap (like my current) to high end overkills (like nexus 5) with no inbetweens...

Or is there one i dont know?

Thanks guys!


----------



## MoR.PH (Nov 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Roefastford (Nov 4, 2013)

MoR.PH said:


> The processor is more than good enough for the One Max. You don't need a 2.2Ghz phone to do most things, unless you want to play games that need insane specs like that (I doubt there are any games that take advanage of the higher speeds, there aren't going to be any games like that til at least late 2014). 1.7Ghz is way more than enough to do almost everything. You're not going to see any lag in day-to-day use, and if the processor clock speed is still that "important" to you, you can overclock the One Max to up to 2.2Ghz no problem with custom kernels like ElementalX.
> 
> Definitely get One Max as the only thing good about GN3 is the additional stylus, and I guarantee you nobody even uses it unless you like to draw or something. The One Max has better screen quality (higher density), so it's clearer than GN3, and is not oversaturated. Not to mention the huge speakers on the Max. It is a bit pricey, but you've got that fingerprint sensor as a bonus. You may be able to get it cheaper on Amazon, ebay, etc.
> 
> I had a GS2 before with that crappy plastic and software gimmicks, and I'm glad I got the One. Samsung's basically ripping you off by charging the same price for that fake leather/metal plastic that they keep using for their supposedly premium phones when HTC and others have shown that consumers can get actual premium/metal/unibody phones for the same/lower price.

Click to collapse



I dont know going to wait a month. Now for me the 2.3 processor is needed as I have 10 or more email addresses on my k9 for work and personal use and I like to listen to music also so with all that and checking emails every 5 minutes I need the 2.3 processor. And on my htc one I shut off as much as possible remove all social media as much htc bloat as possible get to bare minimum because this is like my laptop. I"am a multi tasker and the 1.7 is ok for the regular one but come on the max should have a 2.3 also, why call it max if the processor is not a max processor its an out of date processor its almost a year old technology. Many people are like me we need and like new tech not old people iphone old tech lol.


----------



## criatura-de-los-pantanos (Nov 4, 2013)

xtreme2007 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 3. hihi


----------



## Villacanale (Nov 4, 2013)

I just bought a Note3 and at the moment, for me, is the best on the market.
Maybe it would change with an LG g2 or an HTC One Max


----------



## criatura-de-los-pantanos (Nov 4, 2013)

Villacanale said:


> I just bought a Note3 and at the moment, for me, is the best on the market.
> Maybe it would change with an LG g2 or an HTC One Max

Click to collapse



for mi,,, is the best


----------



## ghling (Nov 5, 2013)

I now play that annoying waiting game. The first shops here in Switzerland have the Nexus 5 in stock, but the one I ordered mine from (much cheaper than the current price) estimates the postage delivery on friday. So I'll have to wait and hope they'll receive their shipment earlier.


----------



## discriminator (Nov 5, 2013)

*need buy new phone*

I have started my smartphone era with nokia n82 and then moved to htc picco and then to samsung gt s7562. As i always wanted to get the best out of my phone i was a hacked user of n82 with rom patcher. Limitations of htc picco made me to root it again i did the same with my samsung and added a custom rom to fullfill my needs. Now i am planning to move on to a next level but the big question in my mind is WHICH SHOULD BE MY NEXT SMART PHONE ? anyway no matter which model it is, its not going to be a lucky one can anyone suggest a brilliant idea to choose it


----------



## vinztamhane (Nov 5, 2013)

Xperia s wud be better i think 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lobothefoots (Nov 5, 2013)

The Meizu MX3 looks nice


----------



## Laurentiu27 (Nov 5, 2013)

I guess it has been answered but I will ask couse I don’t have time to read now should I swap my s4 for note3? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## andrewfriar (Nov 5, 2013)

Ammm , there is problem of unlocking. Otherwise both phones are awesome. I prefer note


----------



## bolshoi666 (Nov 5, 2013)

*nokia lumia 720 or lenovo s820*

help me choose between these two phones

Nokia lumia 720 

Or 

Lenovo s820 

They are the same price range.. Thanks guys


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 5, 2013)

esloudan said:


> What does anyone think bout the moto x? I messed with it in the store and it really seemed nice.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Honestly, it isn't a bad phone.  It's been seen as a very crappy phone by some people, but the phone size really does pack a punch. 
@thread -  Probably the Nexus 5 or the newest Galaxy S device.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## moeez butt (Nov 5, 2013)

*Mine is galaxy S4 Clone MT6572*

hi all

i have Galaxy S4 Clone MT6572 

i have bricked my phone and tried every forum and every rom but i have only managed to recover the display lcd does not response to touch means i m stuck can any one help 
Version band base : i9500XXUAMDE
Build Number : JDQ39.i9500XXUAMDE


----------



## derders (Nov 5, 2013)

nexus 5


----------



## RadRacer (Nov 6, 2013)

What phone would you guys recommend. Tryin to stay under $200 used. Loved my HTC Inspire, but it finally died on me so Im looking to replace it. FFC would be nice, but not a deal breaker. Ive always hated internal batteries and not having an SD card, but it seems all the newer phones are headed that way. Im an average user, and have no problem rooting my devices. Mostly will be used for SMS, Facebook, and taking pics of my kids.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 6, 2013)

RadRacer said:


> What phone would you guys recommend. Tryin to stay under $200 used. Loved my HTC Inspire, but it finally died on me so Im looking to replace it. FFC would be nice, but not a deal breaker. Ive always hated internal batteries and not having an SD card, but it seems all the newer phones are headed that way. Im an average user, and have no problem rooting my devices. Mostly will be used for SMS, Facebook, and taking pics of my kids.

Click to collapse



Why not look into the Samsung Galaxy S devices?


----------



## ashish.p.89 (Nov 6, 2013)

Galaxy s4 is nice !!:good:


----------



## zounduser (Nov 6, 2013)

Galaxy note 3. Picking it up in the morning, cant wait. I think its the best phone out right now, next to the S4, the htc ONE, and the G2. 

Sent from my HTC Butterfly s using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## albertusac (Nov 6, 2013)

If you want more multimedia gimmicks, you can choose note which equipped with S-Pen that can be used as pencil for drawing and notes.
If you want more performance in graphic, you can choose  S3 which equipped with a lot of multitasking softwares.


----------



## ThanasisK (Nov 6, 2013)

Hello guys. I am looking to buy a good budget phone with decent rom support, but not exceed my budget of 100 euros. Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## daorithos (Nov 6, 2013)

i have WP8, huawei W1, i rebuy WP... but NO huawei...


----------



## sash11 (Nov 6, 2013)

I would definitely go for Nexus 5. Right now I own Nexus 4. Very happy with it, but with the next one, newer is better))


----------



## varacolace (Nov 6, 2013)

help me choose between these phones

LG G2 - Nexus 5 - Xiaomi Mi3

Tnks


----------



## sash11 (Nov 6, 2013)

varacolace said:


> help me choose between these phones
> LG G2 - Nexus 5 - Xiaomi Mi3
> Tnks

Click to collapse



I would go with either one of LG models)) Nexus 5 is my first choice. Price wise you cannot beat it. Xiaomi does not run pure Android, but a modified version. You will get a lot more community support on Nexus 5 and lots of custom ROM options if you are in this kind of thing.


----------



## Ryaanowen (Nov 6, 2013)

Galaxy S4 or Sony Xperia


----------



## paul_2033ph (Nov 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z1!


----------



## DavidR747 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nexus 4 or 5!!


----------



## aladdin2101 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll wait for Note4


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Nov 6, 2013)

DavidR747 said:


> Nexus 4 or 5!!

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 for Sure.

Check out the thread below. Discussions about the niggling troubles/defects in the Nexus 5 First Batch. IMHO netween Nexus 4 and 5, you can go for Nexus 5.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2508902&page=1


----------



## HalcyonEndures (Nov 6, 2013)

I debated between getting the LG G2 and the Nexus 5 for the longest time until I saw the official specs for the 5. I'll most likely have to buy them outright, so naturally the Nexus 5 seemed like the best deal because of its price and the fact that it basically had the same hardware as the G2. The G2 has the bigger battery though and I like some of the features it has, and I'm moving from the Razr Maxx HD so I love my battery life, so I figure I'll pay a couple hundred more for a bigger battery.


----------



## innocencio (Nov 6, 2013)

HalcyonEndures said:


> I debated between getting the LG G2 and the Nexus 5 for the longest time until I saw the official specs for the 5. I'll most likely have to buy them outright, so naturally the Nexus 5 seemed like the best deal because of its price and the fact that it basically had the same hardware as the G2. The G2 has the bigger battery though and I like some of the features it has, and I'm moving from the Razr Maxx HD so I love my battery life, so I figure I'll pay a couple hundred more for a bigger battery.

Click to collapse




after the loss of the nexus 5 to verizon (god dammit, that's 2 nexuses in a row) went with an LG G2. (coming from a GNEX)  GREAT phone, put CM on it without incident, runs like a rocket.  strongly recommend.


----------



## eyeballcrusher (Nov 6, 2013)

nexus 5, have an HTC one right now but am frustrated with the hardware key configuration

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snach1 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you don't have gigantic hands, go with the S3.


----------



## John Waugh (Nov 6, 2013)

Snach1 said:


> If you don't have gigantic hands, go with the S3.

Click to collapse



Agreed, it's a great phone.


----------



## FaiTCRaH (Nov 6, 2013)

i'm between the Galaxy S4 and the Xperia Z1...


----------



## StephClex (Nov 6, 2013)

Would buy myself maybe a Xperia Z1


----------



## WSZR (Nov 6, 2013)

HTC is my favorite producer, so far only HTC.


----------



## ikenvape (Nov 7, 2013)

Man I'm so torn.
I picked up a nexus 5 and read about a million problems and that the battery is about the same as my S3. So I sold it today. Then I learned the G2 is available for Sprint in 2 days, but feeling skeptical of Dev support. Then looked at the moto X but again Dev support is so minimal. The thing is, I love love flashing roms, kernals, mods etc. A larger battery and good performance is preferred. If anyone has any recommendations, that would be great.


----------



## djangosteen (Nov 7, 2013)

Ahhh, i want G2 or nexus 5 so bad. Yet i didnt have the cash, too bad. 


Sent from my LG-P705 using Tapatalk


----------



## sevensecs (Nov 7, 2013)

*[Q] ZTE V967s  vs.  Lenovo A850*

Hello everyone,

I need an advice please if someone can help me to make a decision.
I want to buy a new Android phone after my HTC Desire X was sever damaged.

I found these 2 phones: 

Lenovo A850 - Price: 177$ and ZTE v967s - Price: 165$

What do you know about them ? 
Can you recommend another one better ?
I have just 180$ to buy a new phone.

Thanks.


----------



## nexolight (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm sure I will buy an Xperia Z1 as my next phone.

I enjoy the high end devices but the Xperia models are the only one which have a nice design. Otherwise I would buy a SGS4 but the design absolutely terrible.


----------



## bolshoi666 (Nov 7, 2013)

hi everyone need help in choosing my next smartphone

nokia lumia 720 

or 

lenovo s820

is lenovo has durability and quality to there phones?
thank you


----------



## dangerouspea (Nov 7, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i just got mine and i'm loving it <3


----------



## finlei (Nov 7, 2013)

*I need 10 posts.*

Despite its flaws I think Samsung is one of the best phones.
Sorry for the stupidity of the message but I need 10 for posting in the other threads.
Thank you.:angel:


----------



## runeupo (Nov 7, 2013)

obs3rv said:


> Priorities:
> 
> 1. Budget: USD 320 or less (which I think rules out all superphones and recent Nexus devices)
> 2. A variety of third-party ROMs available and actively developed by competent developers (plain AOSP similar to SuperNexus and/or up-to-date CyanogenMod preferred. I don't want to be left behind with crappy manufacturer ROMs that are never upgraded!)
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola defy
kitKat is rolling out now and with your budget you can buy 3 new ones

[mb525red taki_jeden 09052013 [SlimBased]]


----------



## cheechoi (Nov 7, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 will be on my wishlist


----------



## runeupo (Nov 7, 2013)

finlei said:


> Despite its flaws I think Samsung is one of the best phones.
> Sorry for the stupidity of the message but I need 10 for posting in the other threads.
> Thank you.:angel:

Click to collapse



been there done that

here's easy posting:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1682745


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 7, 2013)

I will be waiting for another year for my contract to end but if I was to buy now it would be between the nexus 5, g2, gs4, and HTC One. Actually throw the moto x in there. I feel like they all have their good and bad points and would have a real hard time choosing. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Snach1 (Nov 7, 2013)

John Waugh said:


> Agreed, it's a great phone.

Click to collapse



That is actually the phone I own as well.


----------



## Flo354 (Nov 7, 2013)

Galaxy s5 !


----------



## star warski (Nov 8, 2013)

Defenitly a Nexus 5. Im tired of waiting for the android updates


----------



## NemoLogic (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe Nexus 5 or Galaxy Note 3... but who knows?
By the time my contract expires, there could be more attracting choices available on the market.


----------



## capSAR273 (Nov 8, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

My friend bought the Nexus 5, and from what I have seen it is a fantastic phone. Very light, sturdy, and the buttons are very easy to find/use (some phone buttons seem invisible like the HTC One). My dad has the HTC One and I always forget where the lock button is. Definitely buying a Nexus 5 through Google Play because you don't have to assign a carrier if you buy it through Google  All you need is a SIM card.


----------



## flclkun (Nov 8, 2013)

Nexus 5 once  my contract is up


----------



## researchmonday (Nov 8, 2013)

galaxy s5 looks quite promising


----------



## sdonati (Nov 8, 2013)

I am very happy with my Iocean X7 Elite ...
but the telephone has some issues and you need to be not a beginner to solve them ...

Best Regards

Stefano


----------



## kamendra (Nov 8, 2013)

bolshoi666 said:


> hi everyone need help in choosing my next smartphone
> 
> nokia lumia 720
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should go with Nokia Lumia 720 because you can trust on Nokia. Lenovo is new in mobile phones so we can't trust on it.


----------



## jek_910 (Nov 8, 2013)

I have An Slll  

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bolshoi666 (Nov 8, 2013)

kamendra said:


> I think you should go with Nokia Lumia 720 because you can trust on Nokia. Lenovo is new in mobile phones so we can't trust on it.

Click to collapse



are they not reliable brand? read they are very reliable and the specs of lenovo s820 is just pretty amazing for its price..


----------



## alesistl (Nov 8, 2013)

*hy*

Now I have motorola droid razr but i think of a samsung s4


----------



## ericfuen (Nov 8, 2013)

Planning to buy ZOPO ZP990 Captain S


----------



## Sn00ky (Nov 9, 2013)

The mighty Nexus 5. Period.


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 9, 2013)

A period is a bloody awful phone.....

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## AmirDada21 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Hmm*

At the moment I have the S3,

I think I'll stick to Samsung and get what ever phone they have in 16 months! :laugh:


----------



## cushy incs (Nov 9, 2013)

Waiting hoping for price drop on HTC One.  Have had HTC Incs for 2 1/2 yrs now. Great phone for its day. Came so close to ordering nexus 5, glad I hung off, going by all the complaints about build quality. 


Sent from my GT-P5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## manojkumar8552 (Nov 9, 2013)

*galaxy grand*


----------



## Soul2018 (Nov 9, 2013)

Can anyone tell me apart from the Nexus devices, phones from which company get the android updates fastest?
I'm planning to buy a new phone but the camera, speaker and most importantly the battery life  of Nexus 5 just kills it for me.


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 9, 2013)

Just got a G2 its amazing..


----------



## st-d (Nov 9, 2013)

i have S III and wait for S 5


----------



## DarthDestroyeis (Nov 9, 2013)

I picked up a LG G2 on Verizon since they didn't release a Nexus 5. The phone is a beast, especially when rooted and using a custom OS like Malladus


----------



## wesley18 (Nov 9, 2013)

My next phone will be a Nexus 5 for sure, ( I currently have a LG 4X HD).
Will be buying that phone after i turn 19 (february / next year)


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 9, 2013)

Katdraken said:


> Out of any Snapdragon 800-based phones, which will:
> a. provide the best battery life, and
> b. have the best ROM development in the long term?
> I'm currently considering the LG G2 because of the former and the Nexus 5 because of the latter. Which of those two should I get, and if neither, what would be better?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 for development. G2 for battery. Nexus 5 for the price is a steal. If you need a phone now then that's to consider it wait for next refreshes early next year from other manufactures. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jalolake (Nov 9, 2013)

I think that the LG G2 it's so good and nice, good battery... I like it but ad this moment I can't buy it, I wait with my Htc one.


----------



## mrishantsharma01 (Nov 9, 2013)

Well mine is samsung galaxy S4 mini. I can neither afford s4 and note 3 so I thought lets give this a try.


----------



## NobleDroid (Nov 10, 2013)

i have owned Galaxy S2 and Galaxy S3 but next phone would be Nexus 5 , to break out of Samsung TouchWiz


----------



## wescovich2169 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Note 3*



NobleDroid said:


> i have owned Galaxy S2 and Galaxy S3 but next phone would be Nexus 5 , to break out of Samsung TouchWiz

Click to collapse



   I just picked up my note 3! Whoop Whoop.


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Nov 10, 2013)

*s3 mini*

Galaxy S3 mini would be my next target..:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Andarilho do abismo (Nov 10, 2013)

My next phone will be a xiaomi mi3. 

Enviado de meu LG-E975 usando Tapatalk


----------



## josephgeorgep (Nov 10, 2013)

*just a piece of hardware *

I love my next smartphone to be just a powerful hardware unit.. software will be something that i can choose as open source. And i believe most of the money we pay for a phone goes for its software side so here we will get a real VFM device


----------



## rwolfe88 (Nov 10, 2013)

So i have had a note2 for about 4 months no complaints at all but i picked up a new s4 active for a great price

Is there a benefit to switching to the s4 active?

What would i gain or loose ?

What would you choose an why?


----------



## vny10 (Nov 10, 2013)

rwolfe88 said:


> So i have had a note2 for about 4 months no complaints at all but i picked up a new s4 active for a great price
> 
> Is there a benefit to switching to the s4 active?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



go for nexus 5

its the best smartphone till now at its price.....


----------



## Howie713 (Nov 10, 2013)

*Best phone on the market?*

I am on the sprint network and had the HTC EVO and then the HTC EVO 4g LTE.  Its time to upgrade my phone what does everyone suggest and why?


----------



## playswithphones (Nov 10, 2013)

If you look around you can get a G2 for about the same price as a nexus5... And it's a better phone.


----------



## Spotja (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine was the iPhone 5. Got it on friday (8 Nov 2013) and I'm loving it. I have a Sony Xperia V by the way


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tr-man (Nov 10, 2013)

It's probably gonna be Nexus 5, although I don't like the fact it doesn't have a card slot.


----------



## bigj480 (Nov 11, 2013)

LG G2, most likely.


----------



## kamendra (Nov 11, 2013)

holymoz said:


> a good one I saw is the galaxy s4 mini duos, I use always dual sim an now I have an s duos but had very poor performance

Click to collapse



Yes...I used Samsung galaxy s dous for some time. It hangs and many times switched off automatic.

---------- Post added at 07:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------




mrishantsharma01 said:


> Well mine is samsung galaxy S4 mini. I can neither afford s4 and note 3 so I thought lets give this a try.

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy s4 mini is also amazing mobile phone.


----------



## Lieutenant Fudge (Nov 11, 2013)

Most likely the Nexus 5 or Galaxy note 3  but I'm just gonna put CM on either anyways so lol


----------



## SaltySack (Nov 11, 2013)

Waiting to see next years lineup.


----------



## gummypp34 (Nov 11, 2013)

Eh, probably LG G2 or S4


----------



## Eazyridr (Nov 11, 2013)

bigj480 said:


> Sending the Nexus 4 back for refund due to pixels, not sure what to replace it with. Stick with the N5 or get an LG G2? The Nexus 5 will have more ROMs/development, especially since I would have to get the T-Mobil version (I assume). If the T-Mobile G2 had more promise with developers it would be an easy choice. Any suggestions?
> 
> What I really want is an HTC one with a better camera and Snapdragon 800 processor running 4.4, is that too much to ask for? :laugh:

Click to collapse



hmmm


----------



## Goremael (Nov 11, 2013)

Since just got my Samsung Galaxy Note 3.... my next device will be Galaxy Note 4 then


----------



## aXurde (Nov 11, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Now i've got a gt-i8910n, but i think i'll buy a nexus 5 =)


----------



## JKarter (Nov 11, 2013)

Lenovo P780 for it's battery!


----------



## persano (Nov 11, 2013)

mrcheisty13 said:


> Galaxy S3 mini would be my next target..:fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



buy a xiaomi, i thought the same, but xiaomi red rice is better

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## leo9891 (Nov 11, 2013)

I want either the Note 3 or Nexus 5. Cant decide... But i'm a HUGE power user and need some great battery life, which is making me lean more towards the Note 3... I like TouchWiz, it doesn't bother me like it does for some or most. The SGS2 was my first Android phone and I love it! Still currently using it, but its been showing it's age. Always wanted a Nexus device but I just wish the Nexus 5 came with a bigger battery.

What do you guys think? BTW, I don't plan on buying a new phone until April 2014 cause i'm not home right now... deployed at the moment. Just want to get me a new toy for when I get back home.


----------



## sk8ordie0 (Nov 11, 2013)

leo9891 said:


> I want either the Note 3 or Nexus 5. Cant decide... But i'm a HUGE power user and need some great battery life, which is making me lean more towards the Note 3... I like TouchWiz, it doesn't bother me like it does for some or most. The SGS2 was my first Android phone and I love it! Still currently using it, but its been showing it's age. Always wanted a Nexus device but I just wish the Nexus 5 came with a bigger battery.
> 
> What do you guys think? BTW, I don't plan on buying a new phone until April 2014 cause i'm not home right now... deployed at the moment. Just want to get me a new toy for when I get back home.

Click to collapse



I came from s2 to the note3 .... great move ..  great battery. .. I'm happy development is young still but still nice.... I'm on at&t using the TMO note3 because at&t has locked boot.  Always remember you can flash off touchwiz once aosp comes around..

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Nov 12, 2013)

I got my nexus 5 last thur and then bought a G2 the next day as well. Played with the nexus the night i got it but  havent looked at it since i picked up the G2. 



sent from my S4,Note 3,G2 or Nexus 5


----------



## Dewantoro (Nov 12, 2013)

*nexus 5*

hope I can buy nexus 5..


----------



## ian619420 (Nov 12, 2013)

Would a THL w100 be good for cheap HD gaming? I've seen videos of mtk6589 QHD devices on youtube play high 3d games like gamelofts games etc. It was decent at least 25 FPS+ should i buy thl w100 for 125 dollars? Cause i can buy it and it will ship from USA NOT CHINA but USA and comes with warranty.


----------



## vERax_92 (Nov 12, 2013)

Galaxy fame s6810

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## woodyngo11051 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Galaxy note3*

at this time i think note3 is best


----------



## kamendra (Nov 12, 2013)

leo9891 said:


> I want either the Note 3 or Nexus 5. Cant decide... But i'm a HUGE power user and need some great battery life, which is making me lean more towards the Note 3... I like TouchWiz, it doesn't bother me like it does for some or most. The SGS2 was my first Android phone and I love it! Still currently using it, but its been showing it's age. Always wanted a Nexus device but I just wish the Nexus 5 came with a bigger battery.
> 
> What do you guys think? BTW, I don't plan on buying a new phone until April 2014 cause i'm not home right now... deployed at the moment. Just want to get me a new toy for when I get back home.

Click to collapse



As you are not thinking to buy mobile phone before april 2014. I think till then Samsung Galaxy S5 will also launched...this will be awesome phone.


----------



## theniner (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks





poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## docstone (Nov 12, 2013)

Waitin' for the sgs5


----------



## Camper2001 (Nov 12, 2013)

wait for S5


----------



## Poppeye0 (Nov 12, 2013)

*mpronof w*

The new Oppo is nice, but a bit above my paygrade


----------



## Abeyance8o4 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm seriously considering the Galaxy Note 3.


----------



## boriska975 (Nov 12, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## JMachío (Nov 12, 2013)

Maybe SGNote3 giving my SGNote2


----------



## autom8r (Nov 13, 2013)

JMachío said:


> Maybe SGNote3 giving my SGNote2

Click to collapse



Myself, I want the Note 3's battery, but in a S2 form factor..


----------



## CheCorchete (Nov 13, 2013)

Gonna try Moto X


----------



## nithin.bhargav (Nov 13, 2013)

*NEXUS 5*

My Next Device is none other than nexus 5.. PURE KITKAT Experience.. Waiting For it!:good::fingers-crossed:


----------



## Logik200 (Nov 13, 2013)

nithin.bhargav said:


> My Next Device is none other than nexus 5.. PURE KITKAT Experience.. Waiting For it!:good::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



me too! got the S4 right now. :good:


----------



## Nbsss (Nov 13, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fatboyslimerr (Nov 13, 2013)

I'd love a Nexus 5 but too pricey at the moment. When do people think there will be a price drop? Maybe in a year? lol
I know Nexus 4 is still a viable option.


----------



## 11clyver11 (Nov 13, 2013)

*shure*

I'm shure Galaxy S4 Mini is fantastic!


----------



## bucknut614 (Nov 13, 2013)

fatboyslimerr said:


> I'd love a Nexus 5 but too pricey at the moment. When do people think there will be a price drop? Maybe in a year? lol
> I know Nexus 4 is still a viable option.

Click to collapse



Pricey??  Its the least expensive new phone that is out there...  go look at what a Galaxy S4 costs off contract and get back to me.  You can always go to Sprint or Tmobile and get the phone on contract and pay more for it in the long run but pay less up front...  Lots of options out there.


----------



## jonmassot (Nov 13, 2013)

*[Q] [Question] Telus - Next phone*

Hey people,

I've searched a few thread / subforums for answers, but nothing realyy cam out clear enough... 

I'm planning on changing my phone in a few weeks / days. I'm with Telus and planning to upgrade my phone but I'm not too sure about waht device I should get. The Nexus 5 looks awesome, but Telus is having only the 16Go as of now and not sure if they're planning of having the 32Go, while the S4 is also a 16Go device but with a SD Card slot. I've got a lot of music and Google Music isn't available in Canada, yet.

So I was thinking that you guys might have some intake that I haven't considered yet...

Thanks!


----------



## Kolqhoz (Nov 13, 2013)

Mine is already here ! Google Nexus 5 already rooted  I still hesitate between fransiscofranco and bricked kernel though


----------



## spalx (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am currently choosing a new phone for my girlfriend, and i've narrowed the search between 2 models, which perfectly fit her brand and budget requirements. She wants a HTC phone, which is not negotiable, and she wants it to be under a certain amount, which i do not consider important to share, because of the price difference in different countries. I have narrowed down the choice between 2 phones, HTC One S and HTC One SV. I am a HTC fan as well (currently own a HTC One X), and i've been digging the specs sheets for both phones for the last few days, hence even though i understand the advantages and disadvantages, i cant figure out which one would guarantee smoother and less troublesome work. My assumption would be that the One S would be more worth it, even though its questionable if he will get android 4.2, which would be a shame, hence  as a device intended for the mid range, it should have more solid build quality and should last longer ... hence i'm not sure if my assumptions are correct. What do you think ? What advice can you give me ? Thanks.


----------



## saintsatinstain (Nov 13, 2013)

*My next mobile phone*

*nexus 5*


----------



## Kolqhoz (Nov 13, 2013)

spalx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am currently choosing a new phone for my girlfriend, and i've narrowed the search between 2 models, which perfectly fit her brand and budget requirements. She wants a HTC phone, which is not negotiable, and she wants it to be under a certain amount, which i do not consider important to share, because of the price difference in different countries. I have narrowed down the choice between 2 phones, HTC One S and HTC One SV. I am a HTC fan as well (currently own a HTC One X), and i've been digging the specs sheets for both phones for the last few days, hence even though i understand the advantages and disadvantages, i cant figure out which one would guarantee smoother and less troublesome work. My assumption would be that the One S would be more worth it, even though its questionable if he will get android 4.2, which would be a shame, hence  as a device intended for the mid range, it should have more solid build quality and should last longer ... hence i'm not sure if my assumptions are correct. What do you think ? What advice can you give me ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Based on what I can see on the spec sheets of thos two devices I'd say you are correct. The One S should be snappier than the One SV, what's more, the One S has a Super AMOLED panel so you can expect better battery life along with better resolution than the ONE SV with his Super LCD panel. Take also care with the internal storage : the One S comes with 12Go of internal storage not expandable whereas One SV only has 4Go internal but it is expandable with microSD cards. Take into account that both those phones can record 1080p videos and take photos which could fill the memory somewhat rapidly depending on the number of photos/videos she takes.

One more thing you'd want to take into consideration is the LTE support : One SV has it whereas One S doesn't. Now based on the country/city you live in, this may or may not be important... (I'm french and LTE is emerging which made me buy a Nexus 5 over a Nexus 4 which isn't LTE compliant).

Last thing : I can't tell you if One S will have an official 4.2 JB update from HTC but since you're a member here and the device already is on the market for some time now, you should go and see if you're not willing to flash a custom rom on the phone of your choice. I'm sure you will find a lot of really easy methods to do so and it really gives the phone an extended life span (I had my Desire HD for 3 years thanks to that, and 4.3 builds are really smooth and stable)

hope it helps and see you around


----------



## h4x0rs (Nov 13, 2013)

Google Nexus 5-Best of breed hardware configuration with kitkat.


----------



## Stolly08 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just upgraded from Galaxy S3 to the S4 and loving it! Runs amazing best choice ever for the money using swappa.... Buddy has Nexus 5 and its pretty nice and all but I can't get over the fact the soft keys are on the screen.... Its such a huge waste of space between that and the no external SD slot its a no brainer for me.... If they fixed those two I'd be all over it... O ya and Samsung would've had to made it as well lolzzz 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mucke_fug (Nov 13, 2013)

Stolly08 said:


> Just upgraded from Galaxy S3 to the S4 and loving it! Runs amazing best choice ever for the money using swappa.... Buddy has Nexus 5 and its pretty nice and all but I can't get over the fact the soft keys are on the screen.... Its such a huge waste of space between that and the no external SD slot its a no brainer for me.... If they fixed those two I'd be all over it... O ya and Samsung would've had to made it as well lolzzz
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Waste of sceen maybe, but you can always use pie control or something similar  
if you want to control it with only one hand then all buttons on the bottom of the screen (or under) are not very comfortable to use (in my opinion anyway) 

And back to topic   Nexus 5 ^^


----------



## TomTomHatesCats (Nov 13, 2013)

Love that this thread is still going, will need to keep an eye on this as my contract is about to expire.


----------



## spalx (Nov 13, 2013)

Kolqhoz said:


> Based on what I can see on the spec sheets of thos two devices I'd say you are correct. The One S should be snappier than the One SV, what's more, the One S has a Super AMOLED panel so you can expect better battery life along with better resolution than the ONE SV with his Super LCD panel. Take also care with the internal storage : the One S comes with 12Go of internal storage not expandable whereas One SV only has 4Go internal but it is expandable with microSD cards. Take into account that both those phones can record 1080p videos and take photos which could fill the memory somewhat rapidly depending on the number of photos/videos she takes.
> 
> One more thing you'd want to take into consideration is the LTE support : One SV has it whereas One S doesn't. Now based on the country/city you live in, this may or may not be important... (I'm french and LTE is emerging which made me buy a Nexus 5 over a Nexus 4 which isn't LTE compliant).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for taking the time to reply to my question. We dont have LTE here yet, so that's not a big advantage in my case. Regarding battery life, you are correct, however the One SV has a bigger battery, which according to gsmarena's tests turns the battery war in One SV's favor. I have seen the One S in person and its a nice phone, hence i havent seen the SV in real life, maybe i should go on a walk and check if someone offers it here. The only reason i am even considering the One S is because of the custom roms here, issue is that the guarantee will get void if i were to flash a custom rom, so that would be a hard decision to take.


----------



## CEO_of_Samsung (Nov 13, 2013)

Galaxy note 4 all the way!


----------



## jonmassot (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input! I've decided to go for the S4, just cause of the SD card and because Telus won't be having the 32Go version of the Nexus and Google Play Music isn't available in Canada.


----------



## nicknitewolf (Nov 14, 2013)

nexus 5 is good... might get one


----------



## blitzkin (Nov 14, 2013)

micromax a116 canvass hd


----------



## Pirex69 (Nov 14, 2013)

mingtian00 said:


> besides these two phone ,thl w8s is also remarkable with MTK6589T 1.5GHz  chip and 32GB  ROM

Click to collapse



I agree with you. This is in fact a great phone.


----------



## blitzkin (Nov 14, 2013)

nick37332001 said:


> nexus 5 is good... might get one

Click to collapse



no additional micro sd for storage right?


----------



## Goretto (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll probably get a Nexus 5. However, since I've just installed Temasek's 4.4 Rom on my S3, I hardly need to upgrade right now


----------



## markhimself (Nov 14, 2013)

*Google Nexus 5*

I would definitely take the Nexus 5, though I do love the hardware from the Sony Xperia Z1 more to be honest, but the stock Nexus experience is the only version of Android I am completely happy with. I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 which I have ran Stock Android on ever since a ROM was released for it, and I am now running KitKat on it. I do love how the S4 has physical buttons as in comparison to the Nexus and the Z1 - I don't like loosing screen real estate to buttons - I wish the Nexus 5 had a better camera though, using the 21 Megapixel Camera on the Z1 is mind blowing.


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 14, 2013)

Well it turns out that the Moto G is going to be released in my neck of woods after all, so that must the leading candidate for me at the moment.


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 14, 2013)

Mine's a Samsung Galaxy S III, but with bluetooth 4 support coming to Nokia's WP8 phones, I might look into those.


----------



## Andiii (Nov 14, 2013)

myanogencod said:


> Well it turns out that the Moto G is going to be released in my neck of woods after all, so that must the leading candidate for me at the moment.

Click to collapse



definitely the Moto G and the 50GB google drive option (free for two years) and unlocked bootloader option with vanilla android.
Just preordered it via amazon.de


----------



## solas12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Im not gonna buy a S series. Imma shift note series 

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 14, 2013)

Andiii said:


> definitely the Moto G and the 50GB google drive option (free for two years) and unlocked bootloader option with vanilla android.
> Just preordered it via amazon.de

Click to collapse



Don't forget to encrypt your Google Drive, at least the parts that you aren't intending to share with your friends, and those secretive "friends of Google"...   

And what comes to those cheap Chinese devices built around MTK's chipsets, besides obviously having a select few state-mandated backdoors of their own baked in, there would seem to be very little open-source-spirited co-development going on, so there's mainly some tinkering around the closed-source blobs that they arrived with. Based on my quick look at that scene anyhow.

In fact I'm hoping the mid-range MotoG will kick some major OEM's arses to get their own customer support in order. Make a decent mid-ranger with a card slot, removable battery and, say, 2GB ram *plus* solid support for new vanilla firmwares (Goog's, CM, AOSP, AOKP...) and people will pay a decent premium for them over Goog's "Volkshandy" (the people's phone, like the Volkswagen of phones...).


----------



## Admast (Nov 14, 2013)

I think about buing Lenovo S750 or Xiaomi Red Rice WDCMA version. But i'm still looking for others models


----------



## tokenpoke (Nov 14, 2013)

Anything NOT LG

Sent from my LGMS500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ndandau98 (Nov 14, 2013)

I think want htc one


----------



## Dima23 (Nov 14, 2013)

Had the Galaxy S2 & S3. Decided to upgrade to the HTC One instead of the Galaxy S4, big mistake. Sold my HTC One on eBay last week and bought the Galaxy S4 and couldn't be happier. HTC sense launcher was very annoying, even with NOVA launcher installed.


----------



## redndian (Nov 14, 2013)

Motorola has announced they would be launching Moto G in India in January .  Specs are very good compared to price.  Waiting till January to change my Sammy.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## persano (Nov 15, 2013)

redndian said:


> Motorola has announced they would be launching Moto G in India in January .  Specs are very good compared to price.  Waiting till January to change my Sammy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



same in argentina, great phone

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GuestD0721 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z1


----------



## gomtting (Nov 15, 2013)

*Nexus 5 for sure*

I've been using galaxy s2 for 2 years (due to contract with skt)
I'm planning to develop game apps and become programmer later...(Just hoping :silly
It has great spec and also good design 
No need to hesitate:laugh:


----------



## say170 (Nov 15, 2013)

I've got an S2, but the NFC variant.  It does leave me firmware choice rather limited and I'm putting money on KitKat not being available for it from Samsung...  so I may need to upgrade to something like and S3 - assuming they're going to support that.


----------



## atarian88 (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently acquired a Galaxy S4 (Intl. gt-i9505), and it works well. I feel, however, that I should have waited for the Nexus 5, since it is more similar to my previous Galaxy Nexus. The one physical face button of the S4 feels... off, I guess would be the most appropriate word. I miss having the on-screen soft buttons, since it gave a more uniform experience.

My next one would probably be the current Nexus, if they're still around when it's time to upgrade.


----------



## netojoe (Nov 15, 2013)

NEXUS 5 will be the next for sure.


----------



## D.S.S (Nov 15, 2013)

hmm maybe P6


----------



## isdian (Nov 15, 2013)

I want a samsung galaxy s4


----------



## RenanGaleno (Nov 15, 2013)

Motorola Moto X is amazing


----------



## GTS6310NUser (Nov 15, 2013)

I have recently acquired a Samsung Galaxy Young GT-6310N, so I don't plan to get a new device any time soon. But when I eventually change it, it will probably be for the newest Nexus available at that time.


----------



## didit456 (Nov 15, 2013)

Moto G, Waiting for January 2014


----------



## jesusvallejo (Nov 15, 2013)

great


----------



## vIgGeN7 (Nov 15, 2013)

were is the 8 core phone! lol


----------



## akash45 (Nov 16, 2013)

*wanna new smartphone under 350$*

hello friends, i am thinking to buy a new smartphone under 350$ & i likely to go with open source os like android rather than windows.
I only wanted to buy a fully unlocked device, i am from india not from USA so the price range will be high. Nexus 4 & galaxy s3 is in my mind, so i buy any one from this device or any other device? any suggetions?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 16, 2013)

Akash45: check out oppo. They have great devices and prices are reasonable.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Millenium Apps (Nov 16, 2013)

Galaxy Note 3 and/or iPhone 5S

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 AM ----------




akash45 said:


> hello friends, i am thinking to buy a new smartphone under 350$ & i likely to go with open source os like android rather than windows.
> I only wanted to buy a fully unlocked device, i am from india not from USA so the price range will be high. Nexus 4 & galaxy s3 is in my mind, so i buy any one from this device or any other device? any suggetions?

Click to collapse



If you can get a galaxy S3, you'll made a big deal. Galaxy S3 is the most compatible android device for me (it's very rare to get a bug from it) 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Armtemis (Nov 16, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Iphone 5s

so cool


----------



## MrHJackson (Nov 16, 2013)

Anything other than a Sammy and iPhone


----------



## Nognir (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm into buying a new smartphone as well. Budget is 300E max, the devices I'm looking at are: LG Optimus L9 II, Blackberry Z10, Samsung Galaxy Note (1st gen). It's going to be mostly used for 24/7 IM/email and music playback, a few additional productive apps would be welcome. And a removable battery is a must so I can pop a 2nd one immediately. What would you suggest?


----------



## zonocus (Nov 16, 2013)

50 E more and the Nexus is yours 
You will not regret 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nognir (Nov 16, 2013)

zonocus said:


> 50 E more and the Nexus is yours
> You will not regret
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I thought of that as well. But the non-removable battery is a no-go. If I use an external battery pack for recharging while not at home, the battery cycles might get depleted before 2 years have passed by, and I intend to keep the device longer than that.


----------



## susieq29 (Nov 16, 2013)

*Can't get Nexus 5*

If I can't get Nexus 5 (Verizon !!!!!) What is the next best android phone that is similar in size? I was looking at Note 3 but it is much larger and won't be practical to carry.:crying:


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 16, 2013)

susieq29 said:


> If I can't get Nexus 5 (Verizon !!!!!) What is the next best android phone that is similar in size? I was looking at Note 3 but it is much larger and won't be practical to carry.:crying:

Click to collapse



LG G2, Z1, S4, HTC One currently the top end phones. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## persano (Nov 16, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> LG G2, Z1, S4, HTC One currently the top end phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi3 and meizu are great phones. Lg flex too

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jianC (Nov 16, 2013)

Hoping to score a cheap, broken HTC One on ebay.


----------



## testooo (Nov 16, 2013)

still happy with Nokia x6 as long I can receive and make phone calls lol


----------



## yoitsjustin (Nov 16, 2013)

*My personal decisions*

I am planning on getting the Note 3, LG G2, or when the HTC M8 comes out, it looks pretty nice.
In numerical order: 
1) Note 3
2) HTC M8
3) LG G2
I would get the One Max if it had a Snapdragon 800 and a removable battery, or a Nexus 5 if the camera and battery were better.  Most of my decisions are based off of specs because I flash CM over pretty much all of the phones after about a couple of weeks of use.


----------



## MobyDck (Nov 17, 2013)

*Next smartphone*

The new padfone infinity. It looks so smexy


----------



## andrewlima (Nov 17, 2013)

*Next Smartphone*

I'd like to try out the Nexus 5. Or maybe even the Moto G, experimentally.


----------



## accordex (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all

I need to buy a phone for my GF for x-mas.  I would love to get the moto g, but they're not releasing it till jan.  
Looking for somehting that will work on tmo(straight talk) hspa in a re farmed area.

I don't quite need a nexus 5, she has a sensation now.  Looking for something in the 200-250 range.  Something like a xiaomi/huawei/oppo...

I can't ever figure out the bands, every unlocked phone of that type I look at on say, ebay / newegg always says 3g or 2g, even tho it has hspa bands.  

Could someone point me to a decent phone with a 4.3+" screen in the sub 250 range that will do hspa on tmo straight talk?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## luka_cro (Nov 17, 2013)

Tronsmart ts7, great phone for low price.


----------



## PrimeNexes (Nov 17, 2013)

Moto G or other phones at 20k (India)
Please recommend


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 17, 2013)

PrimeNexes said:


> Moto G or other phones at 20k (India)
> Please recommend

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia SP or put 2500 more and get a nexus 4. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Nov 17, 2013)

accordex said:


> Hi all
> 
> I need to buy a phone for my GF for x-mas.  I would love to get the moto g, but they're not releasing it till jan.
> Looking for somehting that will work on tmo(straight talk) hspa in a re farmed area.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go take a look at BLU.
Not the greatest specs, just nice phones, cheaply.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobaro (Nov 17, 2013)

mine is Nexus 4 but i am looking up to Nexus 5


----------



## frarredo (Nov 17, 2013)

*Nexus 5!*

Definitely check out the nexus 5! its a great device and it looks amazing.


----------



## redrosred (Nov 17, 2013)

*Smartphones!*

I personally prefer the Galaxy Note, but it depends on your perspective on it. If you just want a good phone, that's going to last you for a while, I would also recommend you checking out the Nexus 5. It's cheap, and well worth the price. Though If you want the best numbers on paper, definitely the Galaxy Note 3. Have you seen the bench marks? It's crazy! But I recommend you searching out of the Samsung brand line, other worthy mention-able phones would be the HTC One, Moto X, and a few others. Just look around the market and you'll find one that would meet your needs.​


----------



## Barak Shem-Tov (Nov 18, 2013)

**********


----------



## NeEkOg (Nov 18, 2013)

Go for the Note 3!


----------



## a61688 (Nov 18, 2013)

i want to see what htc puts out next but i'd like the htc one


----------



## sardinesrule (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm probably going to buy a Nexus 5 next


----------



## dom2570 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm new here. I'm using a Sprint S4 with Sac's V8. I think I will be awhile before I get a new device. 

My girlfriend has a stratosphere galaxy s and is in despite need of an upgrade. got any good suggestions?


----------



## Nadanix (Nov 18, 2013)

Buy an old samsung wave or wave II and put KitKat on it.

You love your phone more when you have moded it.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 18, 2013)

redrosred said:


> I personally prefer the Galaxy Note, but it depends on your perspective on it. If you just want a good phone, that's going to last you for a while, I would also recommend you checking out the Nexus 5. It's cheap, and well worth the price. Though If you want the best numbers on paper, definitely the Galaxy Note 3. Have you seen the bench marks? It's crazy! But I recommend you searching out of the Samsung brand line, other worthy mention-able phones would be the HTC One, Moto X, and a few others. Just look around the market and you'll find one that would meet your needs.​

Click to collapse



Don't even talk about benchmarks because they are very different from actual usage. And everyone knows that Samsung and other OEMs are cheaters. They turn on all the four cores in benchmarking apps which is not the case with Nexus and Sony devices. Still Note 3 is an impressive device and it all boils down to personal preference and budget constraint.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 18, 2013)

mingtian00 said:


> Galaxy S4 Mini is not the only fantastic phone 4.5 inch thl w100s quad core android phone is good with a low price

Click to collapse



Dude, if you've nothing else to contribute other than promoting THL's wares in various forums... it kinda gets old after a while.

Inspired by the 50 cent party?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah getting annoying. Sounds like a robot. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cenda-cz (Nov 18, 2013)

What's your opinion on MOTO G? I really like it, cannot wait if it will by distributed in the Czech republic.


----------



## force70 (Nov 19, 2013)

nikzDHD said:


> LG G2, Z1, S4, HTC One currently the top end phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Add the note 3 to that list and if your in the market for a new phone no reason to consider anything else other than these IMO  

sent from my S4, Note 3 or G2


----------



## dhelmet78 (Nov 19, 2013)

I just upgraded to the Note 3 on Verizon.  Came off the GNex and I cant believe how much better this phone is.  Granted, the bootloader is locked, but SS is a good enough workaround for my flashing needs.


----------



## RCGAndroid (Nov 19, 2013)

*new*

Galaxy S4


----------



## shahbazbrar (Nov 19, 2013)

Nexus 5

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ian619420 (Nov 19, 2013)

Should I buy i9100 for 182 dollars or i9300 for 304 dollars. Which phone should i choose for mainly hardcore gaming? Reason why i pick those 2 are because some gameloft games have full effects on the mali gpu and not the adreno 320 games like wild blood amazing spiderman to name a few. I can only choose between those 2 so which one should i get.


----------



## ThorburnJ (Nov 19, 2013)

Nexus 5 and the Moto G are my two potential choices at the moment as they both offer superb value - just need to decide how much I'm willing to spend.


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 19, 2013)

Dear mingtian00,

which one is the most bestest THL of the world? It must be very good.

And support is bestest too. Original ROM so good never need update. THL is very good and your friend is smart too.

I will go now to buy many THL from your link.   


(other more sane folk here will read a few prior messages though.)


----------



## kamendra (Nov 19, 2013)

myanogencod said:


> Well it turns out that the Moto G is going to be released in my neck of woods after all, so that must the leading candidate for me at the moment.

Click to collapse



I heard that Moto G will be very affordable phone with best features?

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 PM ----------




ThorburnJ said:


> Nexus 5 and the Moto G are my two potential choices at the moment as they both offer superb value - just need to decide how much I'm willing to spend.

Click to collapse



I think you should go with Nexus 5 because it can give you best resale value.


----------



## ThorburnJ (Nov 19, 2013)

kamendra said:


> I think you should go with Nexus 5 because it can give you best resale value.

Click to collapse



Not really interested in buying for resale value. Nexus 5 will be worth more after a year or two, but only by virtue of having cost more in the first place.


----------



## kamendra (Nov 19, 2013)

cenda-cz said:


> What's your opinion on MOTO G? I really like it, cannot wait if it will by distributed in the Czech republic.

Click to collapse



Motorola Moto G will sell at less than USD 200 without a contract in the US market, while for an unlocked entry-level Moto G customers will have to pay USD 179. Across the globe it will be priced at one-third the price of Apple iPhones, Samsung phones.

---------- Post added at 12:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 PM ----------




Abeyance8o4 said:


> I'm seriously considering the Galaxy Note 3.

Click to collapse



Amazing mobile phone recently launched by Samsung and Samsung has dropped some price for Note 3.


----------



## hackersecrets (Nov 19, 2013)

*m waiting for phonebloks*

PHONEBLOKS THE BEST MOBILE COMIG SOON..:laugh:


----------



## force70 (Nov 19, 2013)

mingtian00 said:


> my friend introduced me a new THL T200 android phone with the latest  mtk6592 8-core processor and 5.3 inch IPS capacitive touch screen, using OGS technology,and the Resolution high with the 1920 x 1080 pixels,which shows off the clear picture.
> http://thlmobilemall.com/thl-t200-c-18.html

Click to collapse



Nice device but it would seem from that link and specs that the device isnt even LTE capable?   makes it very outdated despite the hardware behind it.

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## hp6830s (Nov 19, 2013)

hello,im new here.

My next phone will be : Lonovo A820.I think its a great one,middle class, and cheap too.

My current is : Htc desire C.


----------



## capt_f0r3st (Nov 19, 2013)

*Right new device for me?? which one*

I'm lookin for a new phone to buy. It will be xperia z1, lg g2 or nexus 5 but I am not quite sure which one :/
What do you think is the best option for me, if I require excellent screen, decent build quality, smooth ui, above avarage camera, good sound and support on xda ( root/unroot, easy going back to stock, unlocking bootloader whithout any issues)
Which of these three can fulfil my expectations? 
PS: do you think sony will ever release fix for unlock bootlader bug on z1? I like this phone but this is holding me back...


----------



## unlock.mk (Nov 19, 2013)

*Next phone...*

My next phone will be HTC ONE, if there is google edition.

---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




unlock.mk said:


> My next phone will be HTC ONE, if there is google edition.

Click to collapse



If not, the maybe will be some new model soon. Metal body , 4.4 kitkat , google edition without crap app inside


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Nov 19, 2013)

unlock.mk said:


> My next phone will be HTC ONE, if there is google edition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't know that there exists a HTC one Google edition?   

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## RadRacer (Nov 20, 2013)

HTC Vivid vs Motorola Atrix HD? Which one and why?

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shahbazbrar (Nov 20, 2013)

Choose i9100 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kamendra (Nov 20, 2013)

capt_f0r3st said:


> I'm lookin for a new phone to buy. It will be xperia z1, lg g2 or nexus 5 but I am not quite sure which one :/
> What do you think is the best option for me, if I require excellent screen, decent build quality, smooth ui, above avarage camera, good sound and support on xda ( root/unroot, easy going back to stock, unlocking bootloader whithout any issues)
> Which of these three can fulfil my expectations?
> PS: do you think sony will ever release fix for unlock bootlader bug on z1? I like this phone but this is holding me back...

Click to collapse



Definetely you should go with sony xperia z1....amazing mobile phone in this price range.


----------



## Rygart1811 (Nov 20, 2013)

capt_f0r3st said:


> I'm lookin for a new phone to buy. It will be xperia z1, lg g2 or nexus 5 but I am not quite sure which one :/
> What do you think is the best option for me, if I require excellent screen, decent build quality, smooth ui, above avarage camera, good sound and support on xda ( root/unroot, easy going back to stock, unlocking bootloader whithout any issues)
> Which of these three can fulfil my expectations?
> PS: do you think sony will ever release fix for unlock bootlader bug on z1? I like this phone but this is holding me back...

Click to collapse



Cant comment on the bootloader of Sony really.. but talking about all your choices, i think you should go with the LG G2 (if you are fine with the heavy UI skin). Its the best phone out there when you compare its processor and GPU. Has a very good camera and amazing battery life.

But considering the "support of xda" and "easy going back to stock", nothing beats the Nexus 5. Everyone knows how smooth vanilla android is. You'll get an above average/good camera and everything you are asking for. The only thing which lacks is a good sound.. its speaker is above average. If you can deal with that then imo Nexus 5 is all the way to go.

Xperia z1 is a good phone, no doubt in that. Its sleek and just beautiful, but when compared to Nexus 5 or G2, it just cant stand in front of them.


----------



## tixy (Nov 20, 2013)

P6s maybe....


----------



## Vetala (Nov 20, 2013)

*reply*

I have a GNexus and I'll wait for the next Nexus to come. If I were you I would buy a N4


----------



## jmah10 (Nov 20, 2013)

i was very tempted to buy the nexus5, but after i read around this forum and flashed cm 11 4.4 on to my i747 i'm completely happy with this old phone and how the new software removes any lag and offers new features.


----------



## wavygravee (Nov 20, 2013)

I've been rocking my Gnex for almost two years now.

I love the dev community support for this awesome phone!

Since I'm on Verizon (grandfathered unlimited data), I think my next phone should be Moto X

I'm waiting on how strong of a dev support there will be for this phone.


----------



## bsmitty83 (Nov 21, 2013)

wavygravee said:


> I've been rocking my Gnex for almost two years now.
> 
> I love the dev community support for this awesome phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in that same boat , but I'm still eying the note 2 for my gnex replacement. Now that the 3rd note is out the price on the 2nd should come down a lot 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## patelkarn (Nov 21, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## andrewlima (Nov 21, 2013)

Galaxy S4. Or if out of price range, S3?

Sent from my SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevazfederer (Nov 21, 2013)

im pretty sure i will never leave nexus devices, once you taste them you will love it forever


----------



## reV17 (Nov 21, 2013)

I was thinking about a Nexus device. But I'll most likely go with Oppo and the N1. The rotating camera and the pad in the back is so epic. 

Sent from my Find 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm decided today that I will buy either Galaxy S3 or Galaxy S3 Mini if i get good exam results...

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rana Fahad Khan (Nov 21, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4

Simply Brilliant


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 21, 2013)

*Astroturfing*



mingtian00 said:


> my next phone will be the THL T200 with a 6.0 inch IPS big screen and  the latest 8-core mtk6592 chip .
> http://thlmobilemall.com/thl-t200-c-18.html

Click to collapse



Just be aware that the above THL shill doesn't even read the thread (here or elsewhere), but regularly picks pretty much any post and replies with a plug for some THL alternative that he/she and his/her "friends" really love.

I may be new here, but I don't really care much for blatant astroturfing. But feel free to check them out of course.


----------



## jesusvallejo (Nov 21, 2013)

Nexus 5

Enviado desde mi U9200 usando Tapatalk


----------



## rizpastiz (Nov 21, 2013)

HTC One, of course


----------



## juanhbk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Only 4-5 months for the new Galaxy, so that


----------



## epicboy (Nov 22, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## WeiKaiLe (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm holding out for the Nexus 6 or whatever it may be called.  My GS2 is still going strong but poor battery life is a pain.  Don't want to upgrade my phone unless it gives a beefy battery.  Hoping that another year may see some greater improvements there.


----------



## sajuu07 (Nov 22, 2013)

*Buy S4*

S4 is my choice


----------



## itsjareds (Nov 22, 2013)

I want one of the new Nexus phones next time around. Currently have an HTC Evo 4G LTE which is nice, but can't wait for a new one.


----------



## suvasco (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, I've currently got a Nexus 4 but I am looking at an upgrade to the Nexus 5. Although, I might stick with the Nexus 4 until possibly the successor to the Nexus 5.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kamendra (Nov 22, 2013)

kevazfederer said:


> im pretty sure i will never leave nexus devices, once you taste them you will love it forever

Click to collapse



I heard that Nexus 5's battery capacity is not so good? is this true?


----------



## daudirfan58 (Nov 22, 2013)

kamendra said:


> I heard that Nexus 5's battery capacity is not so good? is this true?

Click to collapse



Nope mine is great nuce upgrade from ipbone 4 ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KserNooob (Nov 22, 2013)

Sony Xperia Z1 :good:


----------



## rao.avishek94 (Nov 22, 2013)

*S III*

Am using Galaxy S III GT-I9300. its good..  you can try it too. but now a days am in love with note III. I want to buy this one


----------



## jmmcglothin (Nov 22, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm all about Moto MAXX ... I love my RAZR MAXX xt912


----------



## nehm (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm going to buy Galaxy Note 3. But I'm waiting for some interesting roms, because I hate TW.


----------



## elshalopr (Nov 22, 2013)

Google lg nexus 5 the best phone!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicVance (Nov 22, 2013)

Probably a *Nexus 5*


----------



## andrewlima (Nov 22, 2013)

mingtian00 said:


> maybe you could choose the thl t200 phone ,
> http://thlmobilemall.com/thl-t200-c-18.html
> Basic Information
> Model ThL T200
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that looks pretty good. Not something for an average consumer, but if it's for your kid then it looks fine. Don't expect any updates past 4.1.2. Honestly, I've never even heard of this manufacturer. But, with 8 cores and 2gb's of RAM, it can probably handle just about anything you throw at it.


----------



## Arikuzo (Nov 23, 2013)

I will probably buy the next HTC flagship

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## suvasco (Nov 23, 2013)

daudirfan58 said:


> Nope mine is great nuce upgrade from ipbone 4 ??
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow... Way better than my N4 atm. Mines only at 1 hour at 89%. Don't know if that's normal?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Selenia (Nov 23, 2013)

Nexus 5 all the way. Won't need XDA just to get a clean uncrippled ROM and the fast storage is nice. Of course, I will always use XDA for performance mods and tweaks


----------



## Lester0105 (Nov 23, 2013)

Recently got myself a Galaxy Note 3. Amazing phone so far IMO.
Rooted with KNOX untouched! ..but WiFi couldn't work now. Hope to get it fixed real soon. x.x


----------



## Drice81 (Nov 23, 2013)

I think the Galaxy S4 or the Note 3 !


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 23, 2013)

Drice81 said:


> I think the Galaxy S4 or the Note 3 !

Click to collapse



The latter of the two is the best phone ever made  if your want a smarter phone if recommend nexus 5 over the s4 tbh

Sent from my potato using xda apple peelers.


----------



## singgihagung (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah i have iphone 5 and samsung s4 for accompanies my life
they really useful for me..


----------



## pointystar (Nov 24, 2013)

I really like stock OS of the galaxy nexus, in fact I hate samsungs OS. Touchwiz is so laggy and I just hate it overall. But the galaxy s3 has a better CPU and GPU. I don't really play a lot of games, and I just go to twitter and do web browsing. The only thing I don't like about the galaxy nexus is the ugly bump in the back. I was wondering if a case would smooth that out. The galaxy nexus also has touch buttons, which I don't really like since my hand sometimes hits it. I tried out the lg g2 at a store, and my hand bumped into the home button twice while typing, which is really annoying. I don't need a lot of space either, just some movies and a few small games.I have a budget also, and the $50 cheaper galaxy nexus is going to really help me out.


----------



## ak48haze (Nov 24, 2013)

Honestly after using my HTC ONE for the past two months I'm sold on nothing else other than it or a possible NEXUS 5. 

HTC fanboy I'll admit.


----------



## Wolfster197 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Just Ugraded*

Samsung guy here,,,Upgraded from Galaxy S2  to  Galaxy S4... Just a great phone!


----------



## kylizational (Nov 24, 2013)

*moto x*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I am waiting for Moto X 2


----------



## champlification (Nov 24, 2013)

Moto X is awesome.  Just got KitKat rooted for mine!


----------



## grantalewis00 (Nov 24, 2013)

*For Christmas?*

I want something for Christmas. Under $250, Android Jelly Bean+, 4"-5" screen, at least 800x400, a front and back camera (5MP+) with video recording capabilities, a 3.5mm audio jack, Bluetooth, and WiFi only (no data). Please, any suggestion?


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Nov 24, 2013)

grantalewis00 said:


> I want something for Christmas. Under $250, Android Jelly Bean+, 4"-5" screen, at least 800x400, a front and back camera (5MP+) with video recording capabilities, a 3.5mm audio jack, Bluetooth, and WiFi only (no data). Please, any suggestion?

Click to collapse



Ace 2? Though it has a 3.8" screen but thts close enuff

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lolbert (Nov 24, 2013)

Ok guys should i buy a Motorola Moto G or the nexus 4?

I own a Sony Ericsson Neo V at this moment and i hate it (way too slow).


----------



## lreillyi (Nov 24, 2013)

lolbert said:


> Ok guys should i buy a Motorola Moto G or the nexus 4?
> 
> I own a Sony Ericsson Neo V at this moment and i hate it (way too slow).

Click to collapse



Out of those two a moto g.


----------



## lolbert (Nov 24, 2013)

could you please explain why?

i looked a bit about those two and i think the moto g would have a better battery life, but the nexus 4 has 2gb ram and a better gpu. :S


----------



## ildix (Nov 24, 2013)

Moto G


----------



## Victoryus (Nov 24, 2013)

*Alcatel Lego Mobile Phone*

It's my next phone: Alcatel Lego Mobile Phone 
(I'm new user.. can't send links..)


----------



## BlackSLR722 (Nov 24, 2013)

Definitely xiaomi mi3


----------



## EvenStar.III (Nov 24, 2013)

My next phone will be Nexus 5 or Galaxy Note 3. 

Enviado desde mi GT-N8000 usando XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Lojz (Nov 24, 2013)

I have nexus 4 and can you guys tell me shoud i buy it is it so much better


----------



## lezstarz (Nov 24, 2013)

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) and I'm still enjoying it. Despite it being so old, the Note still has a lot of development which has kept me going but recently I have found that I need a faster, more newer phone. My two options are either Nexus 5 or the Galaxy S4, what do you recommend?


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 24, 2013)

I could really use some suggestions. Need to buy my dad a 7-8.5" tablet for his birthday, but I can't find anything that meets all his(our) demands: 

- Full HD (1080, at the least.)
- MicroSD (Cloud is not an option, neither is OTG.)
- Quadcore
- Bright screen
- Android

_None of these are debatable._ 

The LG G Pad 8.3 seemed the best option (and the only Full-HD with a microSD slot), but its screen is HORRIBLE. Even in a barely lit room it is too dark! And the Nexus 7 has no MicroSD slot. 

So, _are_ there even any options?


----------



## Sesamechicken (Nov 24, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I could really use some suggestions. Need to buy my dad a 7-8.5" tablet for his birthday, but I can't find anything that meets all his(our) demands:
> 
> - Full HD (1080, at the least.)
> - MicroSD (Cloud is not an option, neither is OTG.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Transformer pad tf710t

Full HD 299 PPI
Micro SD slot
Quad Core - I might add the best GPU ever
IPS+ LCD Screen (always brighter than samoled)
Rocking JB


----------



## grantalewis00 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Thanks...but*



TiTAN-O-One said:


> Ace 2? Though it has a 3.8" screen but thts close enuff
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But can it get a upgrade from gingerbread to, let's say, jelly bean?


----------



## Sesamechicken (Nov 24, 2013)

grantalewis00 said:


> But can it get a upgrade from gingerbread to, let's say, jelly bean?

Click to collapse



It always can, with custom roms


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 24, 2013)

Sesamechicken said:


> Transformer pad tf710t
> 
> Full HD 299 PPI
> Micro SD slot
> ...

Click to collapse





> Need to buy my dad a *7-8.5"* tablet for his birthday

Click to collapse



I love my TF700T, been eyeing the new one since it was announced. But it's too big for my dad.


----------



## grantalewis00 (Nov 24, 2013)

*But...is it worth it?*



Sesamechicken said:


> It always can, with custom roms

Click to collapse



But I was considering getting a Moto G from Amazon.co.uk, does it make more sense to get the ace 2 or the moto?


----------



## Sherlock Combs (Nov 24, 2013)

I don't know what to get my mom she isn't a romoholic or anything she is just the average consumer. Hitting 55 years of age and is in need of a new device via an upgrade from sprint. I don't know if I should get her the S4 of the Note2 or any other devices available.


----------



## jtsv (Nov 25, 2013)

Always a tough decision had the E4GT for 1.7 years from a .01 amazon black Friday sale after not having a phone for almost a year because lost job couldn't afford one. The sale meant that is what I got now have 5 phones on plan and up for upgrade however now wife has lost her job and she has GS w/slider keyboard running GB and we both are upgradable but have no finances for the Note 3 I want now or was going to wait until the GS5 comes out possibly spring 2014.

But there is a VIP pretty black Friday sale at Sams club tonight from 7-9 .96 cent GS4 so for me its back to what is best that I can afford.

I bricked 3 E4GT and the 4th the power button broke so when sprint was replacing it was BO so they gave me the GS3 which was a major improvement from E4GT this GS3 running Cyan 11 with 4.4 KitKat and Xposed 128 DPI let's me believe with the GS4 I should be able to have a fun ride until things look better.

I've always moved forwards so the main things are a better camera, removable battery, SD storage card so when my tech buddies say a better phone LG G2 with no replacement battery or SD card it helps me see that the choices become easier if I just answer the questions of what's most important to me.

I've always said why own a Bugatti if you plan on driving it like a smart car with a trailer hitch...... Just doesn't add up or make any sense. By the way I'm 48 say almost in the same bracket.

Weigh out your options and you will make the best phone decision. Because unless someone is walking in your shoes they don't know. All the tech guys that ask me questions or want to play with my phone because they are afraid to root even if they are the ones telling me a phone has a better processor that maybe so but if they don't root then why should I take their advice.



Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HtcOneVprimoc (Nov 25, 2013)

*Moto G*

I recommend the Moto G. It's unlocked and comes with 4.4 $179

Comes out in 2014 January to the US


----------



## kamendra (Nov 25, 2013)

lolbert said:


> Ok guys should i buy a Motorola Moto G or the nexus 4?
> 
> I own a Sony Ericsson Neo V at this moment and i hate it (way too slow).

Click to collapse



Definitely you should go with Motorola Moto G.

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




EvenStar.III said:


> My next phone will be Nexus 5 or Galaxy Note 3.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-N8000 usando XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Nice choice....both phone are amazing.


----------



## Zecca (Nov 25, 2013)

Probably Sony Xperia Z1 
the camera is good than another :good:


----------



## keysikasuy (Nov 25, 2013)

Galaxy note 4 baby


----------



## PrimeNexes (Nov 25, 2013)

I want to buy a phone at 20k-23k INR 
I was waiting for Moto G, so what should I do Buy Moto G or is there any other phone compared to Moto G at the same price ?
A guy recommended Sony Xperia SP even I loved the phone the specs are great  but it is old , So what do you all suggest ?


----------



## redndian (Nov 25, 2013)

PrimeNexes said:


> I want to buy a phone at 20k-23k INR
> I was waiting for Moto G, so what should I do Buy Moto G or is there any other phone compared to Moto G at the same price ?
> A guy recommended Sony Xperia SP even I loved the phone the specs are great  but it is old , So what do you all suggest ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## PrimeNexes (Nov 25, 2013)

Moto G has not released in US . It will be released in Jan with KitKat to US and India .
So I count 1+ for MOTO G ?


----------



## Frank_line (Nov 25, 2013)

Mine is definitely Lenovo K900. Love it, baby!


----------



## redndian (Nov 25, 2013)

PrimeNexes said:


> Moto G has not released in US . It will be released in Jan with KitKat to US and India .
> So I count 1+ for MOTO G ?

Click to collapse



Screenshot of Moto G available on Amazon



Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## justinlee9 (Nov 25, 2013)

would get a galaxy s4


----------



## PrimeNexes (Nov 25, 2013)

redndian said:


> Screenshot of Moto G available on Amazon
> View attachment 2413620
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Look here
http://www.motorola.com/us/consumers/moto-g/Moto-G/moto-g-pdp.html
The Price of Moto G is 179$ so at amazon the phone is imported from other countries.


----------



## elspag (Nov 25, 2013)

I just love Wiko DARKFULL :laugh:


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 25, 2013)

*The resident THL sales droid takes sundays off from posting here!*

LOL.

I just noticed that *the daily THL shill takes sundays off "work" (i.e. posting here)...*   :laugh:  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/search.php?searchid=236313415


Not that anybody really uses this "I like xxxx!" dumping ground of a thread to make informed buying decisions or reads the pages that were before...   

(Hey I'm guilty, I said I like the Moto G and what it represents - although I also need/want card slot as well..)


----------



## grapps (Nov 25, 2013)

*Gaaxy S4 or Nexus 5*

I actually have Galaxy S4 and Nexus 4, and actually both are pretty cool, what i like of Galaxy S4 is the options it have like multiview, pop up video,  smart scroll, air gestures, but it have lots of useless apps pre intalled (but they can be remove by intalling a custom firmware), what i like of nexus 4 is that its pretty fast also and doesnt have junk apps or proceses using its resources, im thinking im upgrading my nexus 4 to 5, but keep galaxy s4 and nexus 

Best Regards


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 25, 2013)

*Well the first rule of thumb should really be very good vanilla/mod ROM support.*

When the developers have enough code available to cover all bases the user won't be left in the dark and with an outdated and insecure firmware.

_Only after checking that the solid firmware support is there, or is likely to materialize, only then start looking at specs and your priorities_ (like camera, gaming, external storage support etc.)

Or you can buy a shiny thang cause it looks so shiny, and only six months down the road realize that the company never had any intention of supporting the user with updates or mod ROMs for it. And I don't even want to go to the security and privacy implications.

I'm taking a leap of faith with motogoogles G, but in general I'd wait for a device-specific forum here or in CM forums and find out whether the device I'm interested in will be supportable.


----------



## n1ggacion (Nov 25, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## Alex2x3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Unfortunately broke my S3 this weekend in a drunken stupor. Was planning on holding off untill the s5 came around, but am not forced to choose something before. 
I am an AT&T customer and have an upgrade, so I thinking either the S4 or G2 on contract or just buying the Nexus 5 from Google (unfortunately I have to wait for 2-3 weeks!) 

What do you guys think I should do? I was thinking maybe some crazy deals will come around during black friday / cyber monday on either the G2 or S4. 
I'm leaning toward the g2 but when looking at its dev support it seemed a little lacking. Do you guys think that is because its still early? I love to have a lot of roms to choose from.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## grapps (Nov 25, 2013)

n1ggacion said:


> Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I think nexus 5 its a good option, maybe have glaxy s4 and nexus 5 both at same time, each one have its different advantages its hard to choose only one.


----------



## n1ggacion (Nov 25, 2013)

I had Nexus 5 and Galaxy S4 and I think there is no differents in speed or something, but there is many differents in design.  I prefer Nexus with his minimalistic design


----------



## deusingmono (Nov 25, 2013)

Finally ditched my Incredible for a LG G2. Loving it so far.


----------



## kc3 (Nov 26, 2013)

My work is giving me the LG G2 in a couple of weeks, I'm pretty excited for it  however if I was purchasing the device I would either get a G2 like I am, or I would get the Nexus 5 because I do enjoy having the newest software.


----------



## Nevitdev (Nov 26, 2013)

I think that Google nexus 4 is the best choice still for now


----------



## dorisspring1000 (Nov 26, 2013)

I am going to buy Ascend W2.


----------



## HerrMess (Nov 26, 2013)

*Something waterproof*

I've got the Xcover 2. It's a bit slow. So the next one could be an Xperia V.

---------- Post added at 06:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------




HerrMess said:


> I've got the Xcover 2. It's a bit slow. So the next one could be an Xperia V.

Click to collapse



Does anyone have an suggestion which waterproof device to buy. I do a lot outdoor sports, and so this is a basic requirement.

What sucks about the Xcover 2 ist the small memory that is crapped by the Samsung bloatware


----------



## psyadav (Nov 26, 2013)

I am waiting next version of iphone.


----------



## |>/\nte (Nov 26, 2013)

If I buy a new phone, it'll be the sony xperia sp. My current one is a tipo.


----------



## n1ggacion (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm waiting too ^^


----------



## basitnadeem28 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Nexus 4*

I am in love with nexus 4 

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------




psyadav said:


> I am waiting next version of iphone.

Click to collapse



That would also be same in shape :silly:


----------



## myanogencod (Nov 26, 2013)

*The resident THL sales droid finds out he's is found out, deletes old messages...*



myanogencod said:


> LOL.
> 
> I just noticed that *the daily THL shill takes sundays off "work" (i.e. posting here)...*   :laugh:
> 
> (posting history link removed as all old posts were deleted by "mingtian00")

Click to collapse



And now the most valuable Team THL "member mingtian00" has been made aware that his/her THL sales postings history was getting embarrassing so the old and useless messages now been cleaned up i.e. deleted. Only the last THL sales pitch from today is left listed under that username.

And very poetic it was! 

_"The first concern is undoubtedly more eye-catching of THL T1..."_


Anyway, for the last three weeks "member mingtian00" has been posting these _THL promotionals_ like above on this page _once a day like a clockwork - except on Sundays_ of course - usually just slapped as "replies" to any random post without any relevance to the message being "replied".

How long will the THL shill keep this up? Will the posting pattern change or is it time to switch to a new username and more sophisticated approach? Exciting times ahead, with the suspense brought to you by the letters T, H and L.


----------



## yossi33 (Nov 26, 2013)

Htc one mini


----------



## Dieharddan (Nov 26, 2013)

definitely the galaxy S5 when it comes


----------



## tD0gg (Nov 26, 2013)

MOTO X with personal customization

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## T3kB0i (Nov 26, 2013)

If I were to buy a new phone today it would either be the Nexus 5 ($350 for a Snapdragon 800) or the Huawei Accend Mate ($350 for 6.1" screen with 4000mAh battery)


----------



## Nevitdev (Nov 27, 2013)

For sure, Nexus 4


----------



## NaviRamyle (Nov 27, 2013)

Nexus 5 :good:


----------



## Xenoxda (Nov 27, 2013)

Lenovo P780.

it has decent specs (enough for my daily use), dual SIMs, and 4000mAH battery.


----------



## neobendez (Nov 27, 2013)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse




I'd probably choose Galaxy S3. The competition just gets tougher each day!


----------



## sarakke (Nov 27, 2013)

*Octa-core smartphone*



cheechoi said:


> Galaxy Note 3 will be on my wishlist

Click to collapse



Octa-core smartphone should be on my wishlist


----------



## T3kB0i (Nov 27, 2013)

sarakke said:


> Octa-core smartphone should be on my wishlist

Click to collapse



ZOPO ZP998 for $300


----------



## yes.comment (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi there
I am considering to buy a snapdragon 800 device. Can you suggest one to me? 
The display should not be too big (note 3 is too big for me!) 
So there is the Sony Z1, LG G2, Xiaomi Mi3 (available soon). 
Which one should I pick? Or is any other snapdragon 800 device out there? 

By the way I am a huge HTC fan, This is my third device from them (Hox+), I really like theire built quality! So I will maybe go for an HTC One or wait for the so called M8...

Cheers from Hungary! 



Sent from my HTC One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## kernelsuse (Nov 27, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## IcemanBeara (Nov 27, 2013)

I think i will wait a good while til i change my S4, it would really have to be a fantastic phone to change. They are making too many small verion change phones now. kinda crazy really.


----------



## Sonnylnt (Nov 27, 2013)

i'm really want to buy nexus 5.:good:


----------



## Jasonrich (Nov 27, 2013)

Sonnylnt said:


> i'm really want to buy nexus 5.:good:

Click to collapse



I agree :highfive: that phone is too good


----------



## puelo (Nov 27, 2013)

I had a SGS I-9000 for the last 3 years. I've bought a Nexus 5 now, which will be shipped in mid december...good choice?


----------



## enakeprimen (Nov 27, 2013)

puelo said:


> I had a SGS I-9000 for the last 3 years. I've bought a Nexus 5 now, which will be shipped in mid december...good choice?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 must be my next device


----------



## LMHudson (Nov 27, 2013)

*What should I Buy, detailed spec in post*

1st if your reading this – thanks for taking the time to look. Now onto my dilemma. (Let me know if you have any views / good ideas please)

The boss (Wife) has told me I can have a new phone for Xmas… Wooopeeee.
Keep in mind the following. Current phone is an Xperia Arc (no s)
So we’re talking 1 core, 1Ghz processor, 320mb storage 512 ram.
Pretty rubbish by today’s standards.

I’ve 99% decided to plum for one of the emerging Chinese models as from what I've read they're not totally the pile of plastic rubbish they once were. Value for money is key. (Her indoors + 2 kids aren’t cheap !!!! )

Needs:
•	Jelly bean or above
•	Decent speed (Processor & Ram)
•	Sensible storage 16g+ (ability to increase via SD preferred)
•	Large screen 5.7” – 6.0” (Not really after anything outside this range)
•	Good camera 12mp+ (I know mp isn't the total factor and aperture / lens quality play a significant part)
•	Price <£200
•	Good GPS, I often use Sat Nav apps
•	I’m not an intensive gamer, so GPU not massively important, but would appreciate help if you have any good views on this

My current thoughts
•	Quad / Octa core @ 1.5ghz or above
•	2G ram. In my experience ram is one of the key factors to a true smooth multitasking device.
•	Screen, not entirely sure, obviously capacitive or better, but doubt I’ll get better quality in my price range. Resolution, I’m thinking 1920x1080, but what’s the real benefit over 1280x720? This is often a difference in the phones I’m looking at.
•	WIFI. I had originally discounted phones that don’t have “N” band, as I have 78meg fibre at home. (Just lucky I live near my local cab). This took a fair few phones “Out of scope” but on reflection do I really need that? G band will do real world speeds circa 20-25meg and that’s plenty fast enough for phone browsing, isn’t it? (I don’t do much heavy downloading on my phone)

I’ve looked at loads of phone, all seem to be very similar and I have put 2 on my wish list for now which seem to be the pick of the bunch I've seen. Would be great to get some feedback on my views above and the shortlist below. What would you recommend?

Cheers

Lee

*Shortlist*
JIAKE V8
Why… Ermmmm its an Octa core, nuff said!
Honestly... Ticks all my boxes except screen. It’s 1280x722

Orientphone P6
Quad core Vs the JIAK octa but does have 1920x1080. Only has b/g band wireless, but again refer to my thoughts on wifi above


----------



## yes.comment (Nov 27, 2013)

Maybe Take a look to the Xiaomi Mi3 and Zopo and Oppo phones.



LMHudson said:


> 1st if your reading this – thanks for taking the time to look. Now onto my dilemma. (Let me know if you have any views / good ideas please)
> 
> The boss (Wife) has told me I can have a new phone for Xmas… Wooopeeee.
> Keep in mind the following. Current phone is an Xperia Arc (no s)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Scruffyo_0 (Nov 27, 2013)

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:35 PM ----------

I currently own an xperia z Ultra and an S4, - i love the Ultra paired with the SBH52.. the galaxyS4 is a nice phone, nice camera, but i don't use any of the gimmicks... they're both unlocked and rooted running xposed framework, so i can get rid of a lot of the bloat and stick whatever I feel like running (the S4 has had Ubuntu, the Ultra runs Fedora and Ubuntu via VNC (wouldn't you with that sized screen!!)... 
however...my mate bought a Nexus 5, its everything the S4 is with a couple of extras, if you think remote charging and getting new software is important - a very nice phone (albeit with no card slot...), and will save you $$$...
And then today I see an advert for the Moto G and thinking about the Nokia pricepoints, and the Huawei's: I'd wait a couple of months to see how these price cuts affect the market... hopefully it'll really shake things up, for a long time manufacturers have had it their way, it's time for the customer to be rewarded...
who knows, maybe apple will knock a couple of quid off their new 5"...  
...yeah, maybe not, eh, they've got their own demographic...


----------



## _Glcr (Nov 27, 2013)

AS next i would buy a nexus 5 or moto g. My OB is gold but a little bit old 

Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Burrrg (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi fellow members and xda,

I am a student that has been using the xperia S for almost 2 years, but now I'm looking for something new. I have been looking at phones for days, found a few good models but still cant decide which one will suit me.

The 3 models I can't choose between are the LG G2 (32GB), The Nexus 5 and the Xperia Z1

The only thing that holds me back from the Nexus is that the 32gb version won't come to the Netherlands. Also the battery life ￼

The G2 however has outstanding battery life and a huge screen and the phone is yet quite slim.

The Z1 has an SD option which I like, but has been criticized a lot.( screen etc)

I don't have problems with the prices of the phones so I don't take that into my opinion.

So my question is, can you guys help me out? Do you have any experience with these phones? I have to decide in 2 weeks ￼ 

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app

Sent from my LT26i


----------



## maaarekvi (Nov 27, 2013)

*smartie*

my choice was huawei ascend p1... great phone


----------



## HAZARDHTC (Nov 27, 2013)

My next Smartphone is the Nexus 5 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## _Glcr (Nov 27, 2013)

Burrrg said:


> Hi fellow members and xda,
> 
> I am a student that has been using the xperia S for almost 2 years, but now I'm looking for something new. I have been looking at phones for days, found a few good models but still cant decide which one will suit me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would buy the nexus. 
Best support I think and great hardware. 
Can you import one from Germany maybe ? Maybe this work. 

Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app. Heard it? premium dude yea haha cause imma rich Schnösel.


----------



## kypss (Nov 27, 2013)

goood


----------



## dawnii.lu (Nov 27, 2013)

Actually I would do as I did with my Xperia T : wait for a almost flagship phone to become cheap. The Xperia T, the "Bond" phone, was such a kind : far to expensive new, but 6 months later, half of the price, and the specs are still very good today : strong camera, 16gb memory.

What should be possible : flash it. If it is brand new, and the Stock ROM is also more or less recent, I would try to live with it. But when no more official updates are available, then I want to have the possibility to flash it. I did with my Galaxy S (actually on 4.2.2, last official was 2.3.6) and also with my Xperia T.


----------



## darkrevenant (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm now using Samsung Galaxy Grand. I'm thinking of getting Nexus 5 when it arrived in my country


----------



## sarakke (Nov 28, 2013)

*zp998*



T3kB0i said:


> ZOPO ZP998 for $300

Click to collapse



is it available now? i heard this model, but i find it is out of stock in many stores.


----------



## kamendra (Nov 28, 2013)

PrimeNexes said:


> I want to buy a phone at 20k-23k INR
> I was waiting for Moto G, so what should I do Buy Moto G or is there any other phone compared to Moto G at the same price ?
> A guy recommended Sony Xperia SP even I loved the phone the specs are great  but it is old , So what do you all suggest ?

Click to collapse



Before taking any decision, you should check sony xperia c features..may be you liked it.


----------



## fastfalco382 (Nov 28, 2013)

Hello,

So I bought a 9.5/10 AT&T HTC One x this January and I am getting tired of the battery life. I'm looking to sell it somewhere around 175-200 (Has Skinomi on it and Candyshell so I wish I could charge more) and hopefully spending about that much and maybe a bit more for a new phone.

I am hoping maybe you guys could help me pick based on this criteria... in order of importance:

1. Must work with AT&T (I'm on contract for another year...)
2. Battery (In terms of hours. Removable battery helps I guess)
3. Camera (HOX - level or better)
4. Works Internationally (Pentaband? or something) as I travel during breaks once in a while

So my thoughts so far: I impulse purchased the Moto G last night and also see that the Moto X is being sold for $350 for Cyber Monday. I can choose either of the two or could re-sell/return for warranty. My big fear with the Moto G is the camera being much worse and the Moto X being the AMOLED screen burning in after a while. Nexus 4/5 or G4 are options too I guess... Or should I stick with HOX?

Thanks greatly!!


----------



## PrimeNexes (Nov 28, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Before taking any decision, you should check sony xperia c features..may be you liked it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice kamendra but there are enough reasons to discard it
1)Display - Its a 540 x 960 pixels, 5.0 inches (~220 ppi pixel density)
2)Chipset -Its a Mediatek MTK MT6589

Instead of this I will prefer to buy MMX or other phone, They have 4X specs than of Xperia C


----------



## sarakke (Nov 28, 2013)

*save money*

I find this model on this store:1949deal.com when i visit gizchina.com, they offer the gizchina readers a coupon code:Gizchinathlw100s, so gizchina readers can get this phone just for 137.99 USD, Hope it can help you save money on if you are going to buy this model. isuggest you can the code so you can save more money.


----------



## Fe014 (Nov 28, 2013)

Xperia SP or maybe ZR :silly:


----------



## zangetxu (Nov 28, 2013)

fastfalco382 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I bought a 9.5/10 AT&T HTC One x this January and I am getting tired of the battery life. I'm looking to sell it somewhere around 175-200 (Has Skinomi on it and Candyshell so I wish I could charge more) and hopefully spending about that much and maybe a bit more for a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO you should go for S4, if it falls under your options. Because I had this battery drain issue with HOX and eventually it ended up dead phone. Now I am using s4 and I am quite happy with it.

1. S4 will work with AT&T ( I assume) 
2. Battery hours are better. And yes it is removable.
3. 13 MP camera is better.


----------



## amir-info (Nov 28, 2013)

currently i have Samsung galaxy s 1 gt- i9000 LOL
but i like to buy note 3 or iphone 5c


----------



## PuffTheMagic (Nov 28, 2013)

Love my GS3!


----------



## Snappy0 (Nov 28, 2013)

Going for the Moto G, just have to wait til it's available.


----------



## Dudelsack (Nov 28, 2013)

First of all, I love my GS3 especially with Tema's CM11 build :good:.
But I hope the next Galaxy S will have some kind of a aluminum construction and as my S3 an SD-Card slot and a replaceble battery! Then it would definatly be my next phone.


----------



## ciprian3 (Nov 28, 2013)

*Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?*

Asus MeMo Pad me172v or Pipo Smart S1 ?What do you guys think who is much better?


----------



## aadi3003 (Nov 28, 2013)

LG G2 or Note 3 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## press28 (Nov 28, 2013)

**



grantalewis00 said:


> I want something for Christmas. Under $250, Android Jelly Bean+, 4"-5" screen, at least 800x400, a front and back camera (5MP+) with video recording capabilities, a 3.5mm audio jack, Bluetooth, and WiFi only (no data). Please, any suggestion?

Click to collapse



How about Grand Quattro ???


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 28, 2013)

ShadowLea said:


> I could really use some suggestions. Need to buy my dad a 7-8.5" tablet for his birthday, but I can't find anything that meets all his(our) demands:
> 
> - Full HD (1080, at the least.)
> - MicroSD (Cloud is not an option, neither is OTG.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Tab 3 8in?

-----------------------------------------------------

My other phone's a Ferrari.


----------



## ShadowLea (Nov 28, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> Tab 3 8in?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> My other phone's a Ferrari.

Click to collapse



800 x 1280 pixels


----------



## xImposter (Nov 28, 2013)

I want that Jiake. 8 core with a 6" screen. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8ofFIRy0jtI&desktop_uri=/watch?v=8ofFIRy0jtI

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## T3kB0i (Nov 28, 2013)

sarakke said:


> is it available now? i heard this model, but i find it is out of stock in many stores.

Click to collapse



It's not in stock yet, but it will be soon. It will be the world's first oct-core phone. Even samsung and HTC phones can't activate all 8 cores at the same time.


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Nov 28, 2013)

Next phone - Nexus 5 if my N4 breaks/dies, otherwise I'll wait for N6

Next small tablet - N7 2014 or N8 (whichever comes first)

Next big tablet - iPad 2 and Nexus 10 (perhaps a second gen if it exists)


----------



## corncorn1 (Nov 28, 2013)

Some sort of Windows Phone, most likely


----------



## kejsii (Nov 28, 2013)

For sure xperia maybe xperia z


----------



## ekwj (Nov 28, 2013)

Most definitely a Nexus 5


----------



## orangek3nny (Nov 28, 2013)

Hard to say. I recently got a Nexus 4 and I definitely like the OS.


----------



## grantalewis00 (Nov 29, 2013)

*It's Out!*

For anyone wanting it, the Moto G is officially available in the U.S. It and the colored "shells" are available for order and will start shipping on December 2nd! :victory:


----------



## foxsoul22 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like having the HTC devices 
I already have desire HD and with the roots I think I will be waiting until my device can't do what my phone can 
then I look whats on the market than buy one


----------



## noahthedominator (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new tablet soon... I'm looking for something under $400 us dollars. I've thought about the nexus 7 and 10. Any ideas you think would be good are welcomed. 


Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## grantalewis00 (Nov 29, 2013)

*What I want...*

-Around $200
-Android 4.1 or Higher
-A 4" - 5" Screen with at least a resolution of 800x400
-A 3.5mm Audio Jack
-A front facing camera
-A rear facing camera with video recording capabilities
-At least 8GB of storage (on-board or expandable)
-At least a dual-core processor
Any suggestions?


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 29, 2013)

noahthedominator said:


> I'm looking to get a new tablet soon... I'm looking for something under $400 us dollars. I've thought about the nexus 7 and 10. Any ideas you think would be good are welcomed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



For 300ish usd  you can get a nexus 5 (and  I assume nexus 4 is now under the 200 mark like it is in the uk) and both n4 and  n5 blow the specs away that you're asking for. 

-----------------------------------------------------

My other phone's a Ferrari.


----------



## czito (Nov 29, 2013)

NEXUS 4 PLEASE nexus 5 design su**s


----------



## BlobLobba (Nov 29, 2013)

Here is a list of Android phones in a Newsletter I got today. http://conta.cc/1c0LWsO

Which one do you prefer?

I'm choosing for my wife, her new phone was pinched three days ago 

Ideally of course it must be Android and available right now, that's why I've gone with this list method. Not interested in waiting for an unreleased model or anything that is hard to get hold of, as I will order in the morning after checking back here.


----------



## persano (Nov 29, 2013)

BlobLobba said:


> Here is a list of Android phones in a Newsletter I got today. http://conta.cc/1c0LWsO
> 
> Which one do you prefer?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



X817, W8510, W910 or W7500. I recommend you buying in www.dx.com, better price and better variety. I m buying jiayu g4 advance, an exellent device !

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BlobLobba (Nov 29, 2013)

DX, oh no, been there done that, I've preferred DP over DX for a few years now. 

Actually I compared what you said.and prices where better generally at DP with the same range if not the same. They also do price match so for me personally I'm fine. Where to buy from is not what I asked anyway, I've noted down the phones you chose and will keep a tally. Lets see which model wins the votes. Any other votes from anyone? 12 hours to go before I settle on the handset.

Phone votes only please guys lets stay on topic, help me choose the best model.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 29, 2013)

I bought my phone LG Optimus 4X HD on november 2012. I will buy my next phone in around april 2014 and wait for the next HTC flagship.
LG support for firmware update is bad.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Nov 29, 2013)

I think u shud buy nexus 7
Its an amazing tab

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:54 PM ----------

Nexus 5 is also great
Also it is having a low price as compared to others

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## noahthedominator (Nov 29, 2013)

dodgebizkit said:


> For 300ish usd  you can get a nexus 5 (and  I assume nexus 4 is now under the 200 mark like it is in the uk) and both n4 and  n5 blow the specs away that you're asking for.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> My other phone's a Ferrari.

Click to collapse



I'm looking for a tablet...not a phone. But the n5 is a great device.


----------



## StaVrosSRO (Nov 29, 2013)

Buy a NEXUS 5 .. is cheap and has great hardware ..+ has amazing looks


----------



## noahthedominator (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm looking for a tablet!! Not a phone.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfalco382 (Nov 29, 2013)

zangetxu said:


> IMO you should go for S4, if it falls under your options. Because I had this battery drain issue with HOX and eventually it ended up dead phone. Now I am using s4 and I am quite happy with it.
> 
> 1. S4 will work with AT&T ( I assume)
> 2. Battery hours are better. And yes it is removable.
> 3. 13 MP camera is better.

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks! S4 is a bit pricey but I have thought about it... Any other opinions here? I am still a student with a budget after all!


----------



## tek022 (Nov 30, 2013)

I just bought myself an HTC One Max, cause I dig the phablet size and the speakers are great.  Everyone else's phones seem petite compared to mine.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Nov 30, 2013)

tek022 said:


> I just bought myself an HTC One Max, cause I dig the phablet size and the speakers are great.  Everyone else's phones seem petite compared to mine.

Click to collapse



Agree, Boom Sound is awesome. HTC One Max is on my hit list. Hopefully the price will drop on April 2014.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## sunyakram (Nov 30, 2013)

*htc one*

htc one max coz of front speakers


----------



## iamisraeli (Nov 30, 2013)

android is nice but still not feels good as IOS in hand, and over sized screens.

think im going back to iPhone.


----------



## acGFX (Nov 30, 2013)

Got an xperia sola atm, but would want to get either an HTC one or Nexus 5.


----------



## Sonnylnt (Nov 30, 2013)

Jasonrich said:


> I agree :highfive: that phone is too good

Click to collapse



After little searching i learned that it has really bad battery :/


----------



## MikeFg (Nov 30, 2013)

I have an S3 so... I think i will wait for the S5 or Nexus 6 maybe...


----------



## Deleted member 4532936 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sony is hittite the market with some awsome xperia séries... 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## desmond462 (Dec 1, 2013)

*I am using a Xperia U phone*

I am using a Xperia U ,i got it now for about approximately 3 month,at first i did not like it because of it small screen but now am loving it,its awesome phone,but definitely the next phone i am going to get must be a big screen,a still don't know which one.


----------



## tillward (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm looking to get something in the next few months. I've had an Xperia Active for a while, but the lack of internal storage has been a bit of a nightmare.

I've finally got it running well, after weeks of failed experiments. I'm using a combination of the following:

-SuperJellyBean 8.0 
-Link2SD
-SD Card Caches+ Booster
-System App Cleaner

I also tried Root Explorer and this script http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1971689 with Titanium Backup as an alternative to SD Card Caches+ Booster to some good effect.

I'm looking for something with a 4'' - 4.5'' 1280 x 720 screen, good battery life, about £200. Android version doesn't matter, as long as it's rootable and there are newer roms available. Any advice would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## djangosteen (Dec 1, 2013)

Waiting moto g to come to my country :fingercrossed:


Sent from my LG-P705


----------



## williamats (Dec 1, 2013)

I want a Nexus 5. I'm with a Galaxy S4, changed the ROM for the Google Edition ROM, but isn't the same thing if I buy a Nexus 5.


----------



## PassingThruLife (Dec 1, 2013)

I currently am using a Droid Dna on At&t but i am going to sell it and use my upgrade.I can not decide between an S4,a G2 or the G Pro. 

I like the bigger screen of the G Pro but the S4 and all the support for it plus the fact you can get a bluetooth keyboard case has me leaning towards it,especially since it is free at a few retailers right now...

What would you guys choose?


----------



## archioptrics (Dec 1, 2013)

HTC butterfly s

Sent from my Vivid 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 2, 2013)

Most likely the Nexus 5 or Samsung Galaxy S4.


----------



## sunyakram (Dec 2, 2013)

Sonnylnt said:


> After little searching i learned that it has really bad battery :/

Click to collapse



htc **** his all devices with tiniest batteies


----------



## FabioSan (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi, i'm using a Samsung Galaxy S Advance (i9070) and i'm thinking to buy an Htc desire 500 or the Motorola Moto G


----------



## aarif_ziaee (Dec 2, 2013)

hi there

i am planning to buy a android tv box following are my requirements 
please suggest 

** want to watch xbmc over it 
** should have camera so that i can do video chat on skype
** occasional gaming so should have hardware accelaration
** must have good dev support for roms and future upgrades

form factor is not an issue


----------



## zangetxu (Dec 2, 2013)

what cellphone should i buy, budget is same of i5s


----------



## _Glcr (Dec 2, 2013)

*Looking for powerful Tablet*

Hey guys,

i'm looking for a powerful Tablet for up to 600€ ($815,370 atm)
Good are long battery life.
Powerful processor
very good 3D perfomance
based on android of course 
2GB RAM or 4GB RAM? it is better that i have much RAM?
maybe micro SD expandable.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## ghosthaha (Dec 2, 2013)

maybe iphone,because i use different os everytime,symbian，linux，blackberry，now android，next ios...


----------



## dpu83 (Dec 2, 2013)

My current smartphone is the xperia mini and I think the next one will definitely be a lot less mini, maybe an S4


----------



## saman0suke1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Google Nexus 5 or Moto X? thanks!


----------



## fan-man (Dec 2, 2013)

*nnjk-system*

Hi! Like the idea or not? Vote
4pda .ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=521211


----------



## dom2570 (Dec 2, 2013)

I currently have a sprint s4 running sac's 4.3v3. I plan on using this phone for a long time. I am debating if my girlfriend should get a Nexus 5, HTC One, or an S4.


----------



## Jordi92 (Dec 2, 2013)

I have an HTC One M7, i love it but i think maybe buying Nexus 5


----------



## sa3d1337 (Dec 2, 2013)

Decided to get Galaxy S4 or Nexus 5 

Sent from My SGSII I9100- P.A.Cman Rom


----------



## sheeken (Dec 2, 2013)

LG G2 FTW.  I almost left Verizon just for the N5. Glad I didn't. I definitely don't NEED the big G2 battery but man is it nice. Screen size is perfect with the tiny bezel. Also, the 13mp camera and IR blaster are good extras.

I've been pretty happy with the the dev support too. Coming from the gnex I'm aware how good it can be. It's not quite at that level but it's definitely good enough.  Much respect to the dev community.


----------



## alidhaida (Dec 2, 2013)

*n5*

Maybe nexus 5


----------



## sekinger (Dec 2, 2013)

I had a Note2 and ditched it for a S4. I loved using the note but hated lugging it around. But I really miss having the Note. If I could figure a way to swap again, I would get a Note3 in a heartbeat.


----------



## RadRacer (Dec 3, 2013)

Hoping to pick up a Moto G soon. Cheap and powerful 

Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arrowpine (Dec 3, 2013)

I had the LG G2, didn't like it much. Build quality was crap and didn't feel right in my hand. HTC One is my next choice I think.


----------



## TheGospelGamer (Dec 3, 2013)

I LOOOOOOVE my Nexus 4 so you know what I have to get next...The Nexus 5! It's just sooo beautiful!!


----------



## kepitsimple (Dec 3, 2013)

TheGospelGamer said:


> I LOOOOOOVE my Nexus 4 so you know what I have to get next...The Nexus 5! It's just sooo beautiful!!

Click to collapse



That's good, however i've heard that Nexus 5 camera is not good. There is a substantial lag in snap clicks unlike other high end phone. Effectively saying, it doesn't seem to offer zero shutter camera which otherwise should be the offering off the shelf in such a high kinda hardware profile. Your thoughts?


----------



## _Glcr (Dec 3, 2013)

ill buy a nexus 10 2013 edition


----------



## deadlyheart4u (Dec 3, 2013)

I am waiting for s5 or note 4 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Note 3. checkout www.techenthu.com.

If you like my post hit thanks


----------



## iZylon (Dec 3, 2013)

Xperia Z1,Samsung Galaxy Note 3,LG G Flex,Oppo N1 all is great,cant decide


----------



## prime_225 (Dec 3, 2013)

Currently a longtime GSII user. Planning to move to a Xperia ZL


----------



## dripforce (Dec 3, 2013)

Since this summer, happy SGS3 user. But planning about getting a new HTC or Google Phone in good 2 Years


----------



## persano (Dec 3, 2013)

RadRacer said:


> Hoping to pick up a Moto G soon. Cheap and powerful
> 
> Sent from my X10a using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i wanted the same device, but in ebay it is too expensive (i live in argentina), so i m buying a jiayu g4, 32 g rom, 2g ram, micro sd support, 3000mha removable battery


----------



## sina7575 (Dec 3, 2013)

xperia sp is the best choise


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 3, 2013)

I was looking at either the G2 or Moto X.

Decided on the G2 and I'm already on the second one. Broke the first one in 3 days...that was an expensive lesson!!!


----------



## Phucbo (Dec 3, 2013)

HTC one m7


----------



## alnaufra (Dec 3, 2013)

Nexus 5 best price-cuality


----------



## Phucbo (Dec 3, 2013)

HTC one is the best android now


----------



## ex_mi (Dec 4, 2013)

Google Nexus 5  - best anroid )


----------



## mars83 (Dec 4, 2013)

Guys I'm looking for tablet 7-10" for about 500-600€ (for US$ users it can buy iPad mini Retina with 32GB and LTE or Xperia Tablet Z with LTE).
I want it with LTE or 3G (but LTE preferably). If it comes to built-in memory I want as much as possible + SD card slot. But my biggest issue I don't know if I want to have it with Windows (not RT), Android or iOS. I want it for everything. With Windows I can run some older games through Steam, with Android I have already bought some apps + XDA community is awesome, while I used iPod touch 2G ages ago and I never bought anything on iOS, so it would be new to me and no customisation at all. Any suggestions? I'd like to buy something on Amazon UK.

Thanks!


----------



## kepitsimple (Dec 4, 2013)

deadlyheart4u said:


> I am waiting for s5 or note 4
> 
> Sent from Samsung Galaxy Note 3. checkout www.techenthu.com.
> 
> If you like my post hit thanks

Click to collapse



Hey, just curious as to what is it that you liked most in your Note 3? Is it software or hardware ? I would luv to have precise answer rather than a kindda mix & dodgy ones.


----------



## xing8119 (Dec 4, 2013)

Maybe a phone with 4.5"screen, MT6588 CPU,1G+4G, any vendor is OK.
I think you should wait for a better one in 2014.


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 4, 2013)

LG G2 or Moto X


----------



## SlityD (Dec 4, 2013)

I went from iPhone (the original one) to HTC HD2 to galaxy s3 to galaxy s3 mini. I realized I don't need the bigger S3 since I almost always carry my Note 10.1 with me. Next phone will probably be Galaxy S5 or something like that, I don't see a point in upgrading every year, I think I'll just just skip one generation every time, but I'll stick with samsung for sure...


----------



## netons (Dec 4, 2013)

*Galaxy Note 3*

Galaxy Note 3 Because it is the most equilibrated phone in the market now.


----------



## vespa.truccata (Dec 4, 2013)

Xiaomi Mi3 as soon as I can get the 3G version for the European market! High top class and quality at an honest price!!


----------



## Faznx92 (Dec 5, 2013)

Something in the future with the Qualcomm Snap 805 with Adreno 420. W00t!:good:
Check it out.


----------



## emanology23 (Dec 5, 2013)

galaxy s5 :cyclops:


----------



## gopars (Dec 5, 2013)

Rite now i love to buy Sony Xperia Z1 but im interesting to waiting for samsung galaxy S5


----------



## fluentcoroner (Dec 5, 2013)

*Looking to buy dad first smartphone*

hey guys, just wanna ask your opinion on what phone I should buy my dad. Looking to get a slightly older phone, probably secondhand as I don't really have that much spare cash at the moment 
will probably need a fairly large screen as he gets frustrated by the smaller touchscreens
He's not that tech savvy so specs aren't that important, as long as it can install apps along the lines of Pandora, Spotify, Evernote etc.
it will mainly be used to make calls/texts and play music, so a phone with removable storage would be ideal
currently looking at getting a galaxy S2, as the removable storage and battery means it will last a while, also it seems to be a fairly sturdy phone.
Are there any other suggestions for good old phones known to be reliable?
thanks


----------



## nviz22 (Dec 5, 2013)

The latest reports of the S5 doesn't add up. Snapdragon 800 with a 2.5 GHz processor? That's like stuffing a Snapdragon S4 Pro into the GS4 this year instead of the 600. 2kHD screen sounds like a battery drainer. I look forward to 3 GB of RAM, a 20 MP camera, some new nifty 4.4 features, etc. I will save for the S5, but I want to make sure it's better to upgrade to that from my HTC One.


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 5, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> The latest reports of the S5 doesn't add up. Snapdragon 800 with a 2.5 GHz processor? That's like stuffing a Snapdragon S4 Pro into the GS4 this year instead of the 600. 2kHD screen sounds like a battery drainer. I look forward to 3 GB of RAM, a 20 MP camera, some new nifty 4.4 features, etc. I will save for the S5, but I want to make sure it's better to upgrade to that from my HTC One.

Click to collapse



And S5 is slimer than S4 
S5 will not include OIS camera because the module is too thick for S5 besides the supplier can't deliver enough these camera modules.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## desihaxx0r4life (Dec 5, 2013)

I hate how they're already coming out with the specs for the S5 and I just got my S4.


----------



## bmasgone (Dec 5, 2013)

May be 2014 Motorola


----------



## iamyourobama (Dec 5, 2013)

*NOKIA is the way*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I will go for Nokia Lumia 320. There is no doubt about it. Yeah I am a photo freak!


----------



## Kimble89 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have the HTC One and im totally satisfied with the smartphone.


----------



## Lettuce! (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought the Nexus 5. I was contemplating getting the LG G2 or HTC One but the low price won me over. And I don't regret it one bit. I haven't used either other phone though...


----------



## RedBull2001 (Dec 5, 2013)

I own a Samsung Galaxy S2, but going to buy either the LG G2, or the Nexus 5.


----------



## omachrison (Dec 5, 2013)

I will choose galaxy s4 active.. it is strong and water resistant..


----------



## TacTieTee (Dec 5, 2013)

which is the cheapest gps enabled (not just A gps support, but dedicated chip) phone?


----------



## mars83 (Dec 5, 2013)

RedBull2001 said:


> I own a Samsung Galaxy S2, but going to buy either the LG G2, or the Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



I had S2 also and I recommend you getting XZ/XZ1


----------



## RedBull2001 (Dec 5, 2013)

mars83 said:


> I had S2 also and I recommend you getting XZ/XZ1

Click to collapse



Thought about it, XZ1 just seems too rectangular - I mean, it might be less comfortable to hold than the G2 or the Nexus 5, but I might be mistaken...


----------



## kudakularigagahberani (Dec 5, 2013)

im waiting for super HTC nexus 
I hope google nexus don't came with LG vendor wkwkwkwk


----------



## travers114 (Dec 5, 2013)

After having used a Samsung device for over a year, and then finally flashing to a more "vanilla" android experience, I'm leaning towards a Nexus phone.  The stock Android just seems so much more seamless if you use a GMail account.  Also, I don't appreciate the bloatware that comes with Samsung or the like.


----------



## .Dogsi are F. (Dec 5, 2013)

Google NExus 5 should be realy nice


----------



## mablue (Dec 5, 2013)

I bought an asus fonepad 7 -8gb its the best choise in this prace range

Sent from my K00E using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is nexus 5 a good fone???????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Casey707 (Dec 5, 2013)

*next phone*

I love my S3, so i assume the S4 is even better


----------



## carlos_hoodios (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd go Nexus 5....love my N4


----------



## gelopogita (Dec 5, 2013)

Xperia ZL! Awesome phone!


----------



## Adurnas (Dec 5, 2013)

Moto G seems like quite an interesting phone, and quite cheap too.


----------



## nviz22 (Dec 6, 2013)

luqman98 said:


> And S5 is slimer than S4
> S5 will not include OIS camera because the module is too thick for S5 besides the supplier can't deliver enough these camera modules.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



OIS is important, no? That helps with stability within photos. The G2 is using that as marketing. I didn't realize I had OIS in my phone until I read about it online lol.


----------



## young1123 (Dec 6, 2013)

I want to get a Nokia Lumia 1520. Really want to know waht I feel when holding the 6 inch huge screen in hand.


----------



## mablue (Dec 6, 2013)

young1123 said:


> I want to get a Nokia Lumia 1520. Really want to know waht I feel when holding the 6 inch huge screen in hand.

Click to collapse



You feel not bad in driving when you cant tuch num 1,4,7 in dialpad with one hand!and you should use it with 2 hands >_< 
But better web browsing and best reading quality by big words in big fones is coolest 
But you can bay an android 6" phone like samsung grand android is costumize abel than windows and had better software suport and and and....
Sent from my K00E(asus fonepad 7"-8GB) using Tapatalk


----------



## zskullz (Dec 6, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Nexus 5


----------



## kamendra (Dec 6, 2013)

FabioSan said:


> Hi, i'm using a Samsung Galaxy S Advance (i9070) and i'm thinking to buy an Htc desire 500 or the Motorola Moto G

Click to collapse



Motorola Moto G will be amazing.

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




Hacker_boy85 said:


> Is nexus 5 a good fone???????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Google Nexus 5 is latest mobile phone launched by Google and it comes with nice features.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 AM ----------




Kimble89 said:


> I have the HTC One and im totally satisfied with the smartphone.

Click to collapse



Agree with you. one of my friend using this mobile phone. he is pretty happy with it and i can say this is one of the best mobile phone by HTC.


----------



## manualfa (Dec 6, 2013)

i'll wait for Google Nexus 6


----------



## mukesh07 (Dec 6, 2013)

*new phone*

i am going to buy a new phone this week  budget 22000 INR  approx 
i am confused i need duel sim mobile i also played games on mobile 
please suggest me some good mobile price can be up or down from given approx price 

thanks in advance


----------



## Hacker_boy85 (Dec 6, 2013)

Is der any way I can get nexus 10 in India????

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shaggy0113 (Dec 6, 2013)

*Lg Spectrum*

My next phone is going to be a lg spectrum i love this phone i have used it an going to get it for myself it may not be from this year but give the sort of older phone a chance


----------



## SonicXXX (Dec 6, 2013)

S4 or HTC ONE?


----------



## waspa (Dec 6, 2013)

htc one,ofcourse


Sent from my HTC Desire 500 using xda premium


----------



## joshua.henry (Dec 6, 2013)

waspa said:


> htc one,ofcourse
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Any reasons why?


----------



## choji7 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hacker_boy85 said:


> Is nexus 5 a good fone???????
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I just got one and it's pretty good quality. Some things to nitpick would be the battery life could be a little better, the back camera isn't great (I hear its mostly a problem with software though, could be fixed) and the phone's speaker isn't that great. If you listen to music videos, its best to use headphones with this phone.


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 7, 2013)

Samsung S4 Google Play Edition or Moto X probably.


----------



## HENRY131 (Dec 7, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



depends on the amount of money you want to spend, I recommend bq aquaris 5 is a great phone at a very good've tried it and it works wonderfully precione.


----------



## CyReNiUsX (Dec 7, 2013)

Nexus 5 looks nice but I think I'll wait a few months to see what's coming out next. Whenever I buy a smartphone something better/nicer comes out like a week later. Just my luck. lol


----------



## ppc.addon (Dec 7, 2013)

S3 mini or Huawei Y300


----------



## josalaito (Dec 7, 2013)

I'll adquire a Moto G the next week and i can't wait, i apply to this forum for start with it development.


----------



## Cartercowboy08 (Dec 7, 2013)

What feature of the Moto G are you looking forward to?




josalaito said:


> I'll adquire a Moto G the next week and i can't wait, i apply to this forum for start with it development.

Click to collapse


----------



## JuNex03 (Dec 7, 2013)

The nex htc flagship phone.


----------



## chrisleekhui (Dec 8, 2013)

HTC M8


----------



## AndroGeek974 (Dec 8, 2013)

HTC One or Nexus 5 or Moto G


----------



## sajju73 (Dec 8, 2013)

S3 has been good to me for past year .... Waiting for S5 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dyzfnktn (Dec 8, 2013)

currently have a note 2 n7105, next phone will be the nexus 5 or updated htc one.


----------



## zhangxiao83 (Dec 8, 2013)

Nexus 5, maybe 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## WarBorg (Dec 8, 2013)

Nexus 5 or LG G2 ... I noticed that the G2 has a nonremovable 3000 mAh battery while the nexus has a removable 2300 mAh... why such a big difference ?


----------



## Avide (Dec 8, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Moto X?

Want battery and build quality


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Dec 9, 2013)

Moto/asus nexus 6 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Compass Linux (Dec 9, 2013)

I was thinking in opening a new thread, but perhaps this one is more adequate.

Currently I own a Motorola Defy - MB525.

I'm looking for a smartphone that is Linux friendly (not Linux OS). Being more specific, Linux tools for: installing root, bootloaders etc.

One smartphone I'm looking for is the LG G2, but one thing that is required are drivers, and as far as I know, there aren't any for Linux.

Any recommendations?

Compass.


----------



## fleschdnb (Dec 9, 2013)

*note 3*

Next one will be the Note 3 for me.I will stick with my Note 2 for a while, flashed with note 3's rom.


----------



## Stage Axiom (Dec 9, 2013)

S4 maybe

May get an iPhone 5s for work and strictly work i dislike them but my boss is paying for it so free phone(always good)!


----------



## ryebread761 (Dec 9, 2013)

WarBorg said:


> Nexus 5 or LG G2 ... I noticed that the G2 has a nonremovable 3000 mAh battery while the nexus has a removable 2300 mAh... why such a big difference ?

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 battery is non-removable.

---------- Post added at 09:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




Compass Linux said:


> I was thinking in opening a new thread, but perhaps this one is more adequate.
> 
> Currently I own a Motorola Defy - MB525.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the Nexus 5. All that's required is the Android SDK, which is fully compatible with Linux.


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Dec 9, 2013)

Galaxy S5 or first octacore smartphone that comes out AND on which I can buy a Mophie or has a mad long battery either with >4000 mAh or a new technology. I have a GS3 and would love to upgrade now but I just threw down ~210 on a 32GB Nexus 7 with the Staples discount and a $20 courtesy because they never delivered it and I had to haggle the store on the threat of social media to get it at $199.99 alongside a Poetic Revolution case. I do hope tho that LG comes out with an octacore phone, because I'm getting sick of TouchWiz, and its lack of scroll wallpaper.


----------



## EDWIGE49 (Dec 9, 2013)

Galaxy S5


----------



## sajju73 (Dec 9, 2013)

Any comments on the latest micromax model

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## a0ry (Dec 9, 2013)

think phone with kitkat cause my phone dont get official update


----------



## Yackschmelt (Dec 9, 2013)

Something with a big screen! Won't be looking for about a year though  Hopefully there will be more options than there are now. Not sure if i'll get a note again because I don't use the stylus much =/


----------



## ChristO1624 (Dec 9, 2013)

should I buy XZ? I am going from Xperia Neo, it is a great phone either, but I want 2 Gb of ram and big storage because I have got about 20 GB of music, any other ideas than XZ? No N5 unfortunately because it's not available in my country ;c


----------



## Mujahedins (Dec 9, 2013)

ChristO1624 said:


> should I buy XZ? I am going from Xperia Neo, it is a great phone either, but I want 2 Gb of ram and big storage because I have got about 20 GB of music, any other ideas than XZ? No N5 unfortunately because it's not available in my country ;c

Click to collapse



Z1 is great, especially because of the expandable storage.. Only negative thing is the design for me, i think the edges are too sharp.


----------



## sinkster (Dec 9, 2013)

Just ordered my N5. I've had 4 android phones previously and each new one was going to be the one I kept for a few years and I figured the Nexus was the only way to guarantee that. I should have done it a few years ago, now I'd be replacing my Nexus S rather than having spent a fair amount on Sony/HTC...


----------



## Xanza89 (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got the Note 3 a month or so ago but I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a nexus 5 just to check it out. I really like the nexus devices, to bad you can't get it on Verizon.


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

*You Shouldd buy*

I think u can wait for galaxy s5.


----------



## certefied (Dec 9, 2013)

Got my Lg G2 over a week now,
Im loving this phone.
Best phone i have ever owned.
Awsome battery life, great screen, and best of all.... its fast as lightning.

Give this phone a try, you wont regret.

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wahid536 (Dec 9, 2013)

Any one who lives close to Jersey ouch s trying to trade my new lg g2 32 gig rooted, white fir tmobile for either a new htc one, or Nexus 5 all tmobile and new

Sent from my LG-D801 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ChristO1624 (Dec 9, 2013)

It's not for my budget unfortunately, i can only buy Z, any other guesses?


----------



## betus81 (Dec 9, 2013)

I have s4

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## CallerHoller (Dec 9, 2013)

*I'm jumping on the S5*

I went for the Note 2 currently. I thought I would use the sPen more. The S5 will have a similar dimension screen but with 2K resolution. I'll pass on the sPen for that.


----------



## blackenv (Dec 10, 2013)

Xperia z1


----------



## radicalisto (Dec 10, 2013)

Had the Note 3 about 5-6 weeks, upgraded from the HTC One. Purely for the screen size. - in all honesty I reckon if Apple did a bigger screen (5 inches minimum) I may be tempted to go back to them. .. but we'll see.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Razii (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been wanting an HTC One for quite a while.
The G2 looks tempting, but I love the design of the One.


----------



## Kentuckyfrier (Dec 10, 2013)

I've been eyeing the HTC One for a while also.
Prob get a Nexus 5 next year though.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## KungFuTruedog (Dec 10, 2013)

I want to go back to HTC myself. I've had my eye on the One for a while now. Unfortunately, the day I buy the phone an announcement will be made. The release date of the newest phone that makes mine look like an iPhone 2.

Sent from DA TURBLIT!!!! BOOYAH!!!


----------



## betus81 (Dec 10, 2013)

I want HTC One 

Inviato dal mio Nexus 7 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mufti.arfan (Dec 10, 2013)

Hows Xperia M?  Is it kinda future proof?  I don't see any active activity in its forum section.. :silly:


----------



## CallerHoller (Dec 10, 2013)

All in for Samsung, cuz their CrApple s sworn nemesis. LOL


----------



## saveintrash (Dec 10, 2013)

*My next phone ?*

I have bought Micromax HD A116 3 months back. I already used samsung. Now I thing I should go for iPhone what you say.


----------



## kismetmookz (Dec 10, 2013)

nexus ,, im sticking with google products xD


----------



## Dhiraj (Dec 10, 2013)

Moto X.


----------



## anthony2312 (Dec 10, 2013)

Dhiraj said:


> Moto X.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 for me up to now


----------



## sinkster (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't complain about Google. Ordered my nexus 5 yesterday at noon and it arrived 3pm today.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 10, 2013)

Love my note 2 with note 3 features there's nothing else out as of now I want

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## xMDKx (Dec 10, 2013)

Well, currently I'm with a Galaxy S3 (nightly CM11), but thinking on buying a Nexus 5 (or newer model) for my next phone. When? Not sure, maybe when getting some discount or when travelling


----------



## Cyconelli (Dec 10, 2013)

sinkster said:


> Can't complain about Google. Ordered my nexus 5 yesterday at noon and it arrived 3pm today.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did a quaudcopter deliver it?  LOL


----------



## ustazshifu (Dec 11, 2013)

Blackberry maybe. Looks good with Android. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## anks86 (Dec 11, 2013)

HTC One successor (M8)!


----------



## akz1x1 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nexus 5 <3


----------



## benno4403 (Dec 11, 2013)

Note 4 

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## siyasinha (Dec 11, 2013)

*about iphone*

i want to see Galaxy S3 update version. i hopefully it will be come in next year.


----------



## Yianniz (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, got a s3 with custom rom (zdroid) pretty happy with it, but want to give to wife and upgrade to note 3.
Is it true the snapdragon version records in full hd video?


----------



## kamendra (Dec 11, 2013)

sajju73 said:


> Any comments on the latest micromax model
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Recently Micromax launched Canvas Turbo. I can say this is one of the best mobile phone in this price range.

Key Features

5 MP Secondary Camera
1.5 GHz MediaTek MT 6589T Quad Core Processor
13 MP Primary Camera
5-inch Capacitive Touchscreen
2GB RAM
16 GB internal memeory
Wi-Fi Enabled
Dual SIM (GSM + GSM)
Full HD Recording
FM Radio with Recording
Android v4.2.1 (Jelly Bean) OS
Li-Ion, 2000 mAh


----------



## matt hardy (Dec 11, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



xperia z1 if you want fast charge and long screen on time


----------



## Hamburg300 (Dec 11, 2013)

I still have an old HTC Desire HD, but want to buy a HTC One Google Editon..


----------



## brinkal (Dec 11, 2013)

Galaxy S5. I guess... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gorgenapper (Dec 11, 2013)

Can anybody tell me what phone out there has the following features?  Aside from the ones I already know, which are the Galaxy S4 Active, LG G2 Korean version.


micro SD slot
removable battery (2600mah or more)
~5" LCD panel (4.9 ~ 5.2" is okay, anything bigger is too big)


I can live without the removable battery option, if need be, which adds the HTC Butterfly S and the Sony Xperia Z1 to the list.  A nice bonus is if the device is also popular with XDA devs...


----------



## shimp208 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gorgenapper said:


> Can anybody tell me what phone out there has the following features?  Aside from the ones I already know, which are the Galaxy S4 Active, LG G2 Korean version.
> 
> 
> micro SD slot
> ...

Click to collapse



You could also add the regular Galaxy S4 to your list, based on your criteria.


----------



## anthony2312 (Dec 11, 2013)

nexus 5 I reckon


----------



## Gorgenapper (Dec 11, 2013)

shimp208 said:


> You could also add the regular Galaxy S4 to your list, based on your criteria.

Click to collapse



It has an AMOLED screen, I very much prefer LCD...so LCD is a must on my criteria list.


----------



## anthony2312 (Dec 11, 2013)

trouble is, its only the S4 thats expandable isnt it?


----------



## Z0ld3n (Dec 11, 2013)

LG G2 vs SGS4 vs HTC One ?

SGS4 will most likely have knox bootloader so installing custom rom will void warranty, HTC has good dev support but lower screen size/battery/worse camera and there is LG G2 which has best hardware but not much custom roms/dev support available compared to other two. I considered Nexus 5 but i wont have any warranty cause no Play Store in my country. Which one of those three would you buy ?


----------



## Android_Monsters (Dec 11, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S4. The development is excellent.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## droidfan1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Android_Monsters said:


> Samsung Galaxy S4. The development is excellent.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Eh, I disagree! Not enough development for me.


----------



## Dedzigs (Dec 12, 2013)

Sold my expensive smartphone ^^, and purached some realy light, cheap, simple samsung phone  and ofcourse table:3


----------



## nickoUSA (Dec 12, 2013)

*What's next*

So, here's the clue. I'm trying to choose between N5 & Note3 , currently i'm using N4, and actually i don't have any issues with it at all, but i'm just trying to choose between cutting edge hardware 7 software. Any offers ?


----------



## waytec (Dec 12, 2013)

*Hmmmm*

After Samsung/ATT/ Knox and update 4.3 it may be the new Nexus or Motorola X.


----------



## kiwiandroiddev (Dec 12, 2013)

Getting a Nexus 5 after being impressed with my Nexus 7 (2012)


----------



## jaya.lau (Dec 12, 2013)

*must be iPhone*

must be iPhone


----------



## rahublathur (Dec 12, 2013)

*nexus 4 or 5*

As nexus 5 can be updated to kitkat, is it worth buying nexus 5 over 4 when compared the prices?


----------



## sheepdestroyer (Dec 12, 2013)

get a nexus 5, no better option

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:12 PM ----------




rahublathur said:


> As nexus 5 can be updated to kitkat, is it worth buying nexus 5 over 4 when compared the prices?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 are ntively kitkat but Nexus 4 can be upgraded to Kitkat too...


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 12, 2013)

LG G2. Want the bigger screen

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gjole86 (Dec 12, 2013)

Waiting for Xperia Z1s, or whatever it will be called. Z1 with smaller screen, S800, 2 gigs ram 

S800 with adreno 330 would be awesome on 720p screen


----------



## Dedzed (Dec 12, 2013)

I loved the iPhone every year until the 5. Decided I wanted more and took it back and got the Note 2. I still love the iPhone but after having the Note 2 Apple would have to do something major to get me back. So far looking at my next phone being the Note 4.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## emblazin (Dec 12, 2013)

I wish I could get a Nexus 5 as the Nexus phones have always been a favorite of mine but I have Verizon so I find that unlikely. Possibly the next Moto X

Sent from my Samsung GS4 powered by OMNIROM


----------



## Hebihime (Dec 12, 2013)

I definitely want to get the Nexus 5, if that doesn't work out I might get the HTC One or LG G2.


----------



## mcolvin2005 (Dec 12, 2013)

*I'd like to get an*

Note 3


----------



## WaterMelon90 (Dec 13, 2013)

XiaoMi maybe...
Or an Jolla Sailfish..


----------



## Manish_007 (Dec 13, 2013)

Well trying to buy a concept phone but unable to get it


----------



## hamdi_rds (Dec 13, 2013)

Gjole86 said:


> Waiting for Xperia Z1s, or whatever it will be called. Z1 with smaller screen, S800, 2 gigs ram
> 
> S800 with adreno 330 would be awesome on 720p screen

Click to collapse



Hello xda, this is my 1st post anyway .
Me also, probably same with Xperia Z1. Love the camera and proc clock


----------



## 2_The_Max (Dec 13, 2013)

Would love a Nexus 5 now but dont get them in SA


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 13, 2013)

Probably the Samsung Galaxy S5 next year.


----------



## EDWIGE49 (Dec 13, 2013)

*S 5*

Samsung galaxy S5


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 13, 2013)

Dedzed said:


> I loved the iPhone every year until the 5. Decided I wanted more and took it back and got the Note 2. I still love the iPhone but after having the Note 2 Apple would have to do something major to get me back. So far looking at my next phone being the Note 4.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I was in the same boat.  iOS 5 was more buggy and the actual increase in size of the iPhone 5 made it feel SMALLER. I tried android with the S3 and have been very happy.  

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------

Does anybody decide on a phone based on the stock ROM other than the Nexus line? I generally go based on hardware.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## akordboy (Dec 13, 2013)

either the next Galaxy or the Note 3....not sure yet.


----------



## kenny70452 (Dec 13, 2013)

*next phone*



akordboy said:


> either the next Galaxy or the Note 3....not sure yet.

Click to collapse



yeah the next galaxy sounds good, i like the s3 with dasrom on it.


----------



## Hoa2 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy S III Mini*



xtreme2007 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not everyone wants a phone with a gigantic screen. Looking to please those after flagship features in a smaller device, Samsung's new Galaxy S III Mini hopes to offer much of what makes the popular Galaxy S III great, but in a smaller package. Unlike its larger sibling, the S III Mini is powered by the relatively obscure dual-core ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8420 processor clocked at 1 GHz. The processor is backed up by 1 GB of RAM, up to 16 GB of storage, a 4" WVGA Super AMOLED display, a 5 MP camera, and a 1500 mAh battery. More importantly, however, the device ships stock with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------

Also known as Samsung I8190 Galaxy S3 mini, Samsung Galaxy S III more.
Available as Samsung I8190N Galaxy S III mini with NFC.
General 	2G Network 	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G Network 	HSDPA 900 / 1900 / 2100
SIM 	Mini-SIM
Announced 	2012, October
Status 	Available. Released 2012, November
Body 	Dimensions 	121.6 x 63 x 9.9 mm (4.79 x 2.48 x 0.39 in)
Weight 	111.5 g (3.92 oz)
Display 	Type 	Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 	480 x 800 pixels, 4.0 inches (~233 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch 	Yes
Sound 	Alert types 	Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker 	Yes
3.5mm jack 	Yes
Memory 	Card slot 	microSD, up to 32 GB
Internal 	8/16 GB, 1 GB RAM
Data 	GPRS 	Yes
EDGE 	Yes
Speed 	HSDPA 14.4 Mbps, HSUPA 5.76 Mbps
WLAN 	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band, DLNA, Wi-Fi Direct, Wi-Fi hotspot
Bluetooth 	Yes, v4.0 with A2DP, LE, EDR
NFC 	Yes (Market dependent)
USB 	Yes, microUSB v2.0
Camera 	Primary 	5 MP, 2592x1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, check quality
Features 	Geo-tagging, touch focus, face and smile detection, panorama
Video 	Yes, [email protected], check quality
Secondary 	Yes, VGA
Features 	OS 	Android OS, v4.1 (Jelly Bean)
Chipset 	NovaThor U8420
CPU 	1 GHz dual-core Cortex-A9
GPU 	Mali-400
Sensors 	Accelerometer, gyro, proximity, compass
Messaging 	SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Mail, IM, RSS
Browser 	HTML5
Radio 	Stereo FM radio with RDS
GPS 	Yes, with A-GPS support and GLONASS
Java 	Yes, via Java MIDP emulator
Colors 	White, Blue, Titan Gray, Amber Brown, Garnet Red, Onyx Black
 	- SNS integration
- MP4/DivX/XviD/WMV/H.264/H.263 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+/AC3/FLAC player
- Organizer
- Image/video editor
- Document editor
- Google Search, Maps, Gmail,
YouTube, Calendar, Google Talk, Picasa
- Voice memo/dial/commands
- Predictive text input (Swype)
Battery 	  	Li-Ion 1500 mAh battery
Stand-by 	Up to 450 h (2G) / Up to 430 h (3G)
Talk time 	Up to 14 h 10 min (2G) / Up to 7 h 10 min (3G)
Misc 	SAR US 	1.03 W/kg (head)     1.28 W/kg (body)    
SAR EU 	0.52 W/kg (head)    
Price group 	[About 170 EUR]
Tests 	Display 	Contrast ratio: Infinite (nominal) / 2.422:1 (sunlight)
Loudspeaker 	Voice 66dB / Noise 63dB / Ring 76dB
Audio quality 	Noise -82.1dB / Crosstalk -80.7dB
Camera 	Photo / Video
Battery life 	Endurance rating 42h


----------



## force70 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hoa2 said:


> Not everyone wants a phone with a gigantic screen. Looking to please those after flagship features in a smaller device, Samsung's new Galaxy S III Mini hopes to offer much of what makes the popular Galaxy S III great, but in a smaller package. Unlike its larger sibling, the S III Mini is powered by the relatively obscure dual-core ST-Ericsson NovaThor U8420 processor clocked at 1 GHz. The processor is backed up by 1 GB of RAM, up to 16 GB of storage, a 4" WVGA Super AMOLED display, a 5 MP camera, and a 1500 mAh battery. More importantly, however, the device ships stock with Android 4.1 Jelly Bean.
> 
> ---------- P

Click to collapse




Lol...I hardly think the s3 falls into the "gigantic screen" category...the mega yeah for sure but def not the s3.

Dual core and a gig of ram arent exactly flagship features at this point either...a year ago perhaps...




sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## kadir456 (Dec 13, 2013)

I have the Galaxy S3 ---> my next will be the S4 or S5

Sent from my Overpowered Galaxy S3 with RevolutionS4 ROM


----------



## Rbn1363 (Dec 13, 2013)

*S4*

i wanna buy s4


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Dec 14, 2013)

Nexus 5 should be on my doorstep by monday. I really hope it's part of the new batch with the minor fixes.


----------



## hamdogg (Dec 14, 2013)

Rbn1363 said:


> i wanna buy s4

Click to collapse



don't.  It was a let down for me.  The S3 is almost as good.  The S4 wasn't enough of an improvement.


----------



## adamka13 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello everyone.
I'm an xperia arc s owner since 2011.I really love this phone but it is a bit old now.So in the near future I would like to change.
There is many option for a change but if i consider all my needs (and of course money not the least thing) there is to phone.
1. LG G2
Why? -better camera
-More better Battery
-Many customization future without root
Drawback?
-I heard abouth LG's horrible update politics ... ( is it still bad ?) i'm very affraid of this thing.
2. Nexus 5
Why? - Because it is a NEXUS
-Updates......
-Smoothnes is awensome
Drawbacks?
- Im not a developer so i dont need dev phone 
-Weaker camera 
-Really bad battery


So if you consider the all above pls help me to choose/Say what you think abouth them/give more phone options in the same price.
Thank you for your help in advance !!


----------



## superchadzkie (Dec 14, 2013)

i have htc sensation, im planning to have htc one


----------



## bananaci (Dec 14, 2013)

samsung


----------



## giorgio79 (Dec 14, 2013)

I am probably getting a Nexus 5 or a Moto G


----------



## v1rk (Dec 14, 2013)

I've got 2 htc ones at the moment so probably by a nexus 5 and moto g next to test them both out. I enjoyed the nexus 7 tablet and own both 2012 and 2013 models


----------



## tomasticot (Dec 14, 2013)

Maybe an HTC one, or nexus 5


----------



## URgunnalovmynuts (Dec 14, 2013)

Samsung mega looking forward to that 6.3 screen


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 14, 2013)

force70 said:


> Lol...I hardly think the s3 falls into the "gigantic screen" category...the mega yeah for sure but def not the s3.
> 
> Dual core and a gig of ram arent exactly flagship features at this point either...a year ago perhaps...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemury (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I'll go with nexus Samsung don't upgrade 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## totzkitotz (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I'll wait for the next flagship from sony


----------



## jj03 (Dec 15, 2013)

Well, I totally hate nokia's windows phones, so no go there.  Iphones a defo no no, and I don't fancy anything sony has produced..so it's either another samsung or something totally different...hmmm.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

I think I'll go with s.phone that has a lot developer. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## humpolik (Dec 15, 2013)

*HTC On*

I consider it the best HTC On, speed, reliability and flexibility: Smát:


----------



## Rmdatsikk (Dec 15, 2013)

I want the Oppo n1 or the LG G2


----------



## josephcantrell4 (Dec 15, 2013)

Galaxy note ii!


----------



## ACE_forever (Dec 15, 2013)

Samsung Ativ S



Windows Phone rocks!!!!


Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## New8killer (Dec 15, 2013)

LG G2 is the bomb!


----------



## nikzDHD (Dec 15, 2013)

No more devices for me this year. Roll on next year now. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gloaming (Dec 15, 2013)

Nexus 4 is my actual device, i hope to buy a nexus 5 next year, my gift for Christmas is dthe LG g pad 8.3


----------



## Wond3r (Dec 15, 2013)

*Trade my HTC one for a Moto X?*

What do you think of this, 
My 32gb HTC one, few scuffs on the metal
For a few days old white Moto x 16gb, and the guy is willing to throw in some speakers (probably not a big deal)

I'm not sure which phone will be updated longer and actually better, battery, speed and camera wise

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Casper1982 (Dec 15, 2013)

for sure moto defy :fingers-crossed:


----------



## shalinahuja (Dec 16, 2013)

Mine is going to be the Samsung S5, Google Edition


----------



## innomi (Dec 16, 2013)

Gorgenapper said:


> Can anybody tell me what phone out there has the following features?  Aside from the ones I already know, which are the Galaxy S4 Active, LG G2 Korean version.
> 
> 
> micro SD slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Neo n003

Sent from my 1080P-Neo N003


----------



## bcollado (Dec 16, 2013)

Nexus 5 is the best phone I've ever even touched. Its great for real.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ibm_A3 (Dec 16, 2013)

s4, i little bit scraed of the knox.....


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wish I have any phone from nexus family from galaxy nexus to nexus 5 so I can try develop ROMs and apps for it 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevalthakkar (Dec 16, 2013)

Note 3

Sent from my My|Phone a919i Note III using xda premium


----------



## mrzilla (Dec 16, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

Originally, I was considering getting the Note III simply because of the screen size; however, when I looked into the Nexus 5 it was a no brainer.

Bought the Nexus 5, unlocked and rooted it the next day, and have been using Cataclysm and ElementalX since.  Great combination.


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey.

I don't know which one should I choose. I live in Brazil and there is no Nexus 5 yet over here (maybe it'll be released in March 2014)
The LG G2 is available at a VERY affordable price, for less than R$1300. For comparison, Galaxy Note 3 costs R$2899 and iPhone 5S costs R$2799. Nexus 4 costs R$900 and a Galaxy S3 costs the same R$1300, so you get the image.
The thing is, the Nexus 5 isn't available here officially. There are independent importers that brought them to here (with 4G compatibility n' all, D821), but they cost as much as R$1800~2000.

As Nexus 5 is nothing more than a "simplified" and unlocked version of LG G2, I expect it to cost a little bit less or the same thing as the LG G2 (but I'd not be surprised if both prices increased).

I currently have an Galaxy S3 i9300 which I'm now using mostly for phone calls and tethering for my Nexus 7 2013, which I carry around everywhere, because the i9300 is no more enough for me (screen estate, multitasking, old android).

I like to mod the phone a lot, and I've heard the LG G2 isn't that good for this, so I don't know what to get. The G2 is really really cheap considering other phone's prices, but I'm a modding addict.

Should I wait and buy the Nexus 5 next year or I'll not lose too much by getting the G2 this christmas?


----------



## iamolu (Dec 16, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note 3


----------



## d31i (Dec 17, 2013)

considering either Xiaomi MI3 or the Sony Xperia Z Ultra (for the water resistant features).


----------



## zhangshi0915 (Dec 17, 2013)

*I will buy a samsung note*

Think of samsung note series big, very business, playing games is good also, watching TV is very good also. Should the camera is also very good! recommended


----------



## hierarchy666 (Dec 17, 2013)

Xperia Z1 downside (locked bootloader) but waterproof is amazing. 

Note 3 downside (Design wise looks like bigger S2)

Only this two is viable for me now. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## qsnc (Dec 17, 2013)

do not get a z1, the display is just awful imo.
lg g2 seems decent to me, if you are willing to adjust to its button layout  also, the nexus 5 is a nice device


----------



## ibm_A3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nexus 5!!!


----------



## MDLefevere (Dec 17, 2013)

*Choosing*

Hi there,

Tomorrow i can choose a new phone. Not a big deal. Only what to choose?
I'm thinking about an LG G2. It look's really nice and there are some good reviews. The last 4 year's im kinda glued to HTC. I'm now using an HTC one X so a logical device and nice device would be the HTC One.

Maybe here are some users with one of these two phone's that can share their experiences and help me decide.


----------



## georgios73 (Dec 17, 2013)

I hardly ever use a camera on a phone and rarely use the speakers so a Nexus 5 it is then.


----------



## lilman355 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey guys I am deciding between the LG G2 and the HTC One. I am deciding between these to as I am going to Verizon and these are the best available there. And just note that the HTC One is also $50 cheaper which is kinda nice for me.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 17, 2013)

MDLefevere said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Tomorrow i can choose a new phone. Not a big deal. Only what to choose?
> I'm thinking about an LG G2. It look's really nice and there are some good reviews. The last 4 year's im kinda glued to HTC. I'm now using an HTC one X so a logical device and nice device would be the HTC One.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have been using the HTC One since May. Recently I used the GS3 and N5 while my HTC One was in for repair (my fault). Basically its like this: IMO HTC One is the best device in hand feel all together. Its metal body is just fantastic. It doesn't lag whatsoever with sense 5 and imo sense is at a stage where it is now better than stock android (wasnt the case before sense 5). 

Basically, the main things I noticed when I moved to other phones -> you cant beat HTC's microphone/earpiece/speakers. These are just AMAZING and you will miss them if you use them and move to another device. 
-> the feel in hand is just premium compared to anything else bar iphone5/s. (doesn't fall apart tho like ip5).
-> display is so sharp, not as over saturated as amoled but true to life.

Just my .02



lilman355 said:


> Hey guys I am deciding between the LG G2 and the HTC One. I am deciding between these to as I am going to Verizon and these are the best available there. And just note that the HTC One is also $50 cheaper which is kinda nice for me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## muhib.al.karim (Dec 17, 2013)

I would go for a LG G2... 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## shadowflair (Dec 17, 2013)

I really love my HTC One, the hand feel is absolutely amazing, and it looks super slick.

Recently had to give it up to the wife to get her off the iPhone /cry

Trying to get Kitkat onto my old Droid Incredible 4G LTE...


----------



## chriscockerham1976 (Dec 17, 2013)

My next device will be the Note 3 or the Galaxy S5!


----------



## sooperwill (Dec 17, 2013)

im thinking about getting the nexus 5 next. unlocked and 4g! and super reasonable!


----------



## KGKO (Dec 18, 2013)

Friend wants to know if he should get the galaxy s3 or the nexus 4


----------



## JENNIFERLETN (Dec 18, 2013)

Pink Nexus 4.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 18, 2013)

KGKO said:


> Friend wants to know if he should get the galaxy s3 or the nexus 4

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 it is. Much powerful, more customisation, more updates.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 18, 2013)

If I was to get a new phone right now it would be the HTC one. I'm sick of the low volume out of my one s watching YouTube videos. Even in a quiet room it's really hard to hear. The one would be a huge improvement that way. 

Realistically I will be waiting another year for a new phone so I have no idea what it would be. Maybe the sequel to the moto x, maybe a galaxy s5 or maybe the next nexus. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## f0olyc0oly (Dec 18, 2013)

i just got my next phone, nexus 5!


----------



## Mont4n4 (Dec 18, 2013)

As I'm a Samsung guy, I'm waiting for the SGS5 to replace my SGS3.


----------



## ChristO1624 (Dec 18, 2013)

MDLefevere said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Tomorrow i can choose a new phone. Not a big deal. Only what to choose?
> I'm thinking about an LG G2. It look's really nice and there are some good reviews. The last 4 year's im kinda glued to HTC. I'm now using an HTC one X so a logical device and nice device would be the HTC One.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't go for One X. It won't have kitkat. Also by custom roms. U won't have a good phone.


----------



## nutij3 (Dec 18, 2013)

ChristO1624 said:


> Don't go for One X. It won't have kitkat. Also by custom roms. U won't have a good phone.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5!!!!!:good:


----------



## codycook (Dec 18, 2013)

As soon as I get my stuff together, I am planning on Nexus 5.  I am a sucker for stock Android.


----------



## snoz0r (Dec 18, 2013)

Nexus 5

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## GrogRhodes (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm pretty pumped to see what's next. I've really enjoyed my S3 for the past year and a half so I'll probably go S5 as long as it retains a removable battery. That's my deal breaker.


----------



## PINGXIANG840 (Dec 18, 2013)

*ythcryt nmnyrt*

I like nexus 4 or maybe something newer come out?


----------



## bvahedy (Dec 19, 2013)

*I would go...*

I currently have a Galaxy S4 and am pretty happy with it for now, but if you are seeking a new phone make sure you go with one where you can easily change the battery and you can put an extra memory card to expand current memory. But if you find a phone where you can't change the battery, make sure it has a Li-polymr type battery rather than li-lion battery.


----------



## gasterakos (Dec 19, 2013)

I was thinking for Note 3 but i think i ll wait 2-3 months for Galaxy S5


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Dec 19, 2013)

*Moto X*

Looking forward to my AT&T contract being up in mid 2014 -- then I'll probably be checking out my Moto X options.  I've read pretty much nothing but good stuff about this phone for the past month or two.

My second choice would probably be the Nexus 5.


----------



## Calee14 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was thinking of getting the Nexus 5 myself... but then i read about its abysmal battery life


----------



## Dorismartin (Dec 19, 2013)

*new phone*

Samsung Galaxy 3


----------



## sinkster (Dec 19, 2013)

Calee14 said:


> I was thinking of getting the Nexus 5 myself... but then i read about its abysmal battery life

Click to collapse




Recently got my N5, wouldn't call the battery life 'abysmal'. It lasts twice as long as my previous phone (HTC One X).


----------



## thedoginme87 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi guys. I am buying a new phone this days and i can't decide between Galaxy S2 Plus and HTC Desire 500. What do you guys think it's better between this 2 phones?


----------



## iSagar7 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nexus 5

Sent from my GT-P3100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alyenator (Dec 19, 2013)

Lg-g2, was a tough pull between g2 and n5 but more battery was the sole reason for going with G2


----------



## Sito13 (Dec 19, 2013)

I'll probably be going for a Nexus device. Currently owning a Nexus 10 and I love it, quick updates and (most importantly) no bloatware.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 19, 2013)

thedoginme87 said:


> Hi guys. I am buying a new phone this days and i can't decide between Galaxy S2 Plus and HTC Desire 500. What do you guys think it's better between this 2 phones?

Click to collapse



Something used around the same price range maybe? If I were you I would get something older like an s2 I9100 or even a used s3 if the price is the same as one of those brand new low end smartphones which probably won't have much support and may be built more cheaply.

I paid next to nothing for my year old HTC one s at a pawn shop and i haven't had any hardware issues at all with it after about 9 months so far.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## LYandroid (Dec 19, 2013)

My next smartphone is Samsung galaxy s2 GT-I9100 .

Sent from my GT-P5200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## herrminatrix (Dec 19, 2013)

*What to buy*

From my perspective the best and the cheapest device right now is ZTE V987 - check it out :highfive:


----------



## chuuwak (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 or LG G2


----------



## mlbfavorkid (Dec 19, 2013)

Saw the video of the (potentially) new HTC One. Looks like a beautiful and powerful phone.


----------



## redgs95 (Dec 19, 2013)

My next phone will be the s4. I am going to stick with android and Samsung. No iphones or windows phones. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alyenator (Dec 19, 2013)

redgs95 said:


> My next phone will be the s4. I am going to stick with android and Samsung. No iphones or windows phones.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Might be worth the wait for s5 the rumor mill is already spinning!

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## WizzD (Dec 19, 2013)

For me for sure a HTC Device. The best HTC that will be launched next year. Maximum 5.0 inches display.


----------



## edwaine (Dec 19, 2013)

I think i'm gonna try the Jolla Phone.


----------



## manysto (Dec 19, 2013)

My next smartphone is Samsung galaxy s4 I9505


----------



## alyenator (Dec 19, 2013)

edwaine said:


> I think i'm gonna try the Jolla Phone.

Click to collapse



Dam that Jolla phone looks impressive!

LG-G2, CM-11


----------



## redgs95 (Dec 20, 2013)

S5 would be nice.... 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## matthewsaad (Dec 20, 2013)

*Next Phone*

It might be a Samsung Galaxy S4, but my Samsung Galaxy S2 works great and my wife doesn't understand why I need a new phone. Oh well...


----------



## Spotja (Dec 20, 2013)

Casper1982 said:


> for sure moto defy :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



That's an ancient phone!!!! Gave mine to my lil bro


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisBeeezy (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm looking at an AT&T GS4 myself. Possibly a Nexus, but I'm gonna wait until after the holidays.


----------



## liongray (Dec 20, 2013)

Sony XPERIA Z1


----------



## pramodc (Dec 20, 2013)

I have plans to purchase the Motorola MOTO G smartphone . This is the best budget smartphone of the year 2013 and is worth buying . I'm waiting for its official launch in India .:laugh:


----------



## bananaci (Dec 20, 2013)

without smartphone can also live ... it too expensive


----------



## NokkCha (Dec 20, 2013)

Just got my Note 3 but looking forward to trying out the Nexus 5!


----------



## WizzD (Dec 20, 2013)

bananaci said:


> without smartphone can also live ... it too expensive

Click to collapse




Haha. Good Pointm you're right but current society is defined by "Money, cars, gadgets..." You got the idea...


----------



## alvihion (Dec 20, 2013)

I believe the next nexus model. I really like stock android and it's being a little difficult to have that with android 4.4.2 on my S4 T_T


----------



## chlorinne (Dec 20, 2013)

Galaxy note 3.. or ..galaxy note tablet 10.0 2014 edition? Already have note 2. Any opinions?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-J Mutant (Dec 20, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> t
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The best smaprtphone in my opinion or at least one of the best is : LG Optimus G Pro E980. In my opinion it is very cool. First of all has a very good processing power and it is very fast when playing a game or using an app (no lag etc). Also this smartphone does nto heat easilly and this is a big advantage when playing games. Its graphics are awesome too.


----------



## sokool27 (Dec 20, 2013)

My next android phone will probably be Moto G. It has pretty much everything I need and the price is really good.


----------



## Kevonzone (Dec 20, 2013)

I am a T-Mobile customer, and I am deciding between a LG G2, Samsung Galaxy Note 3, and HTC One.  I like all of them and it's hard to decide.  Which should I choose? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MatrixHF (Dec 20, 2013)

*Nexus 5*

I just got a nexus 5 and I have to say I love I recommend you get it.


----------



## vikash118 (Dec 21, 2013)

*CANVAS 5*

Moto g or canvas 5


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 21, 2013)

vikash118 said:


> Moto g or canvas 5

Click to collapse



Moto G. It is one of the best low priced droids. It'll get updates.. And since it is moto build quality should be good. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## kfouzder (Dec 21, 2013)

*What should I buy*

Any one the following: Galaxy Note 3 / HTC One / Moto G


----------



## Acksaw (Dec 21, 2013)

kfouzder said:


> Any one the following: Galaxy Note 3 / HTC One / Moto G

Click to collapse



I'd go for a Galaxy if I wasn't so clumsy. I like the Note but not sure if it's too big for me. I do struggle to reach the top of my HTC One when using it with one hand.


----------



## perezmarka (Dec 21, 2013)

*Buying New Phone Today*

I have a Galaxy S4 and love it.  My wife is upgrading today so we are looking at the S4 for her.


----------



## sterpas (Dec 21, 2013)

Can't think ofa anything else rather than a Note [email protected]


----------



## LieDanG (Dec 22, 2013)

Currently waiting an Honor 2, probably the next I'll get will be an Ascend P6S the next year or so


----------



## PJroast (Dec 22, 2013)

Love to get the Droid 5. I'll never be able to ditch the physical keyboard.


----------



## chlorinne (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I got the the note 10.1 2014 edition. Dont even want to take it out of box yet...:what:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 on Skynote 4.3 R9Z N3 using xda app-developers app.


----------



## jtsv (Dec 22, 2013)

Break it down if we didnt want to be able to replace our batteries ourselves or add more storage with an sd card we would be controlled by iOs. However since we enjoy freedom we have droids. If I could have waited for S5 that is what I would have done. I couldn't because I cracked the screen on my S3 and upgraded to S4 over Black Friday.  Only because its what was best financially at the time.

Now Sprint is getting ready to launch Spark and the G2 is triband and will be ready for Spark but my new S4 will not be able to be triband.  Now my thoughts are over look the G2 lack of removeable battery and lack of sd card because the triband trumps what is missing.

So 50/50 hindsight says I should have bought the G2.


----------



## ehrosking (Dec 22, 2013)

dont know what to choose now... lol:laugh:


----------



## chlorinne (Dec 22, 2013)

sterpas said:


> Can't think ofa anything else rather than a Note [email protected]

Click to collapse



Exactly... I wanted the tablet to sync with too but wasnt quite sure.. i like having a bunch of phones ha!. Samsung is the best. Love my note 2... still have my skyrocket..now I have my tab ill get my 1st awaited love... note 3 next. 

Sent from my SGH-i317 Note 2 on Skynote R9z N2


----------



## Cyclingforfun (Dec 22, 2013)

Surely a Samsung Galaxy 4


----------



## cartersball (Dec 22, 2013)

My next device will most certainly be an S series 4 or 5. Possibly the Note3. I have had my E4GT for well over a year now and I couldn't be more pleased with a phone.Having owned Nokia, Moto, Blackberry, ZTE, and LG phones in the past, I must say nothing compares the quality built into a Samsung device.


----------



## PJroast (Dec 22, 2013)

cartersball said:


> My next device will most certainly be an S series 4 or 5. Possibly the Note3. I have had my E4GT for well over a year now and I couldn't be more pleased with a phone.Having owned Nokia, Moto, Blackberry, ZTE, and LG phones in the past, I must say nothing compares the quality built into a Samsung device.

Click to collapse



Never heard complaints about the S4. I also just found out theres a Samsung S4 MEGA. its huge!


----------



## cartersball (Dec 22, 2013)

PJroast said:


> Never heard complaints about the S4. I also just found out theres a Samsung S4 MEGA. its huge!

Click to collapse



I haven't heard any complaints about the S4 either. I have talked to other users who have said the S3 was the best device they had, even after upgrading to the S4 or Note 2.


----------



## force70 (Dec 22, 2013)

KGKO said:


> Friend wants to know if he should get the galaxy s3 or the nexus 4

Click to collapse



Neither, they are both older devices and outclassed by the s4 and nexus 5. Not sure why people want to buy old devices when there are a ton of new and  improved ones out,makes no sense?

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 AM ----------




cartersball said:


> I haven't heard any complaints about the S4 either. I have talked to other users who have said the S3 was the best device they had, even after upgrading to the S4 or Note 2.

Click to collapse



They have no clue lol, i have owned the s3,s4 and note 2 and the s3 cant touch the other two. S4 is an awesome device,way better than the s3. 

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## jtsv (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.phonearena.com read rules and only saw no selling links allowed. If this is not right to be able to post a link someone tell me and I will remove the link. It is for unbiased phone to phone comparison and pick which meets all your needs. Each phone has a highlight the other doesn't?  Removable battery, sd card, dual antenna,  dual band, tri band etc.... yes my S4 is newer and more powerful than my S3 but S3 has dual antenna and I can use gps and maps even when there isn't a sprint account connected to the phone. It is my backup phone since I cracked the screen and upgraded to S4. My S4 isnt rooted because of Knox so there will always be something that makes one better than the other. My S3 is better since its rooted but I really like the larger screen on S4. When doing a side by side comparison you will be able to decide which features are most important to you.


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 22, 2013)

I have no idea, I'm researching hard.
My phone is LG L5 and, to tell you the truth, I don't like it... it gets very hot, reboots, turn off by itself, the battery is draining.
I was thinking about a Galaxy Note 3 but Knox is something I don't like.


----------



## Fuzzypumper (Dec 22, 2013)

Munemasa said:


> I have no idea, I'm researching hard.
> My phone is LG L5 and, to tell you the truth, I don't like it... it gets very hot, reboots, turn off by itself, the battery is draining.
> I was thinking about a Galaxy Note 3 but Knox is something I don't like.

Click to collapse



Sounds like another LG gem -- my Nitro HD is lousy too.  I had to downgrade it to Gingerbread just to get it to run halfway reliably.  Yeah, it was a $20 refurb from AT&T and I guess I should have known better, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth -- no more LG for me!


----------



## andregoncrod (Dec 22, 2013)

*s3 mini*



jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



s3 mini


----------



## niffel (Dec 23, 2013)

*Moto G*

Moto G is definetly the way to go for under 200€!


----------



## umbc1205 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Loving the Nexus 5*

My wife has an LG G2 and I have the Nexus 5 (rooted running Beanstalk).  With the camera fixes that came out with 4.4.1 the Nexus 5 I highly recomend it to anyone looking for their next phone


----------



## mnm24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Galaxy S4, nothing beats it until the s5 comes out


----------



## Paro89 (Dec 23, 2013)

mnm24 said:


> Galaxy S4, nothing beats it until the s5 comes out

Click to collapse



Iwould buy a nexus device, but i will wait 2014 device because  i do not like so much nexus 5. I hoped it was better


----------



## kamendra (Dec 23, 2013)

pramodc said:


> I have plans to purchase the Motorola MOTO G smartphone . This is the best budget smartphone of the year 2013 and is worth buying . I'm waiting for its official launch in India .:laugh:

Click to collapse



Waiting is going to end next month because Moto G will be launched in Jan 2014.

---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------




shubh_007 said:


> Moto G. It is one of the best low priced droids. It'll get updates.. And since it is moto build quality should be good.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think Canvas 5 will come with amazing features.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 23, 2013)

kamendra said:


> Waiting is going to end next month because Moto G will be launched in Jan 2014.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:34 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you mean software by features then phones by Google have the best android software and updates. If you mean hardware then it is still micromax, the hardware is not top notch. The main thing processor used by them is mediatek. Since it's an Indian company I hope they make a good handset. But there customer support and SW updates are worst. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ze_camarao (Dec 23, 2013)

Moto G in 2014


----------



## arigr (Dec 23, 2013)

*s4*

i'm thinkin just a used s4 myself


----------



## mnm24 (Dec 23, 2013)

Paro89 said:


> Iwould buy a nexus device, but i will wait 2014 device because  i do not like so much nexus 5. I hoped it was better

Click to collapse



yeah nexus are tight but i prefer Samsung galaxy line.


----------



## domainX (Dec 24, 2013)

Galaxy S5 for 2014:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## superdude.xi (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine is Galaxy Note 3  ( I love this website  )


----------



## chlorinne (Dec 24, 2013)

Cyclingforfun said:


> Surely a Samsung Galaxy 4

Click to collapse



Husband has the S4. Its just like the Note 3 just smaller and no pen or note apps. Its Really great. The 10.1 2014ed Tablet is awesome. A Ginormous Note 3. Have yet to root or flash yet.


----------



## nikosst (Dec 24, 2013)

MotoG is really nice. Chinese iNew v3 is nice and beautiful too.


----------



## Robin puri (Dec 24, 2013)

*AndrO-RAT a tool to hack android*

hello alll,

anyone who needs an android hacking software??


----------



## mrsegev (Dec 24, 2013)

*Note 3 is my choice*

Galaxy Note 3... and then Note 4... and 5... etc...


----------



## shazzy1 (Dec 24, 2013)

*confused*

is motorola xt910 a better phone than a samsung galaxy s2... i have a i9100g (Not good as my i9100)and am looking for a change is the MOTO really worth it?


----------



## rokvil (Dec 24, 2013)

I have Thl W8...and my next phone I try buy google nexus cause the updates are fast and the scene is very good


----------



## TheMoro (Dec 24, 2013)

If I had the mula, oppo n1, unlocked   Just looks so damn nice....


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 24, 2013)

I started to think about that new THL W11 2 but... there are no kawaii cases for THL phones. I like to use kawaii cases.


----------



## YouGotRioted (Dec 24, 2013)

Just purchased the Nexus 5.


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 24, 2013)

Nexus 5 looks good but it has no SD slot. And I have terrible experiences with LG phones.
I would like a phablet, some friends of mine who know my tastes said it will be better for me.


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Dec 25, 2013)

Munemasa said:


> Nexus 5 looks good but it has no SD slot. And I have terrible experiences with LG phones.
> I would like a phablet, some friends of mine who know my tastes said it will be better for me.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I hated my Optimus Black. Sure it was a free hand me down, but everything was bad with that phone: sluggish, molasses-slow updates, heats up like crazy, lousy battery life. The only bright spot (lol) was the insane high screen brightness. There is next to zero appeal for LG devices outside the Nexus 4/5 IMO.

Now I have a Note 3 and I'm VERY pleased with it, Touchwiz wasn't as bad as I thought and I can just remove it mostly with Nova Launcher. I would bought the S4 if the local version had the S800 chip, but it didn't.

It's almost baffling by this day that HTC and LG still aren't getting it. You simply cannot beat an iPhone with Android by becoming more like an iPhone. You have to offer things the iPhone doesn't like what Samsung is doing by offering bigger screens and SD cards/removable batteries. Even the Chinese low-cost makers are getting it so why can't other big Android vendors.

.


----------



## thetransformers (Dec 25, 2013)

im thinking of getting S3 or S4.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Dec 25, 2013)

I will buy one nexus.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello guys, tommorow i will order a new android phone cause my galaxy mini is almost dead.Im a bit confused because i have in my mind the google nexus 4 and the galaxy s4 mini.Im from greece and those phones have almost the same price(internet delivery).Can you help me decide which phone i should buy?And if you have other phones with almost same money you are welcome


----------



## lil2skinny (Dec 25, 2013)

Xiaomi mi3 for me  or galaxy s3 or s4


----------



## ginag (Dec 25, 2013)

Charlie said:


> Hello guys, tommorow i will order a new android phone cause my galaxy mini is almost dead.Im a bit confused because i have in my mind the google nexus 4 and the galaxy s4 mini.Im from greece and those phones have almost the same price(internet delivery).Can you help me decide which phone i should buy?And if you have other phones with almost same money you are welcome

Click to collapse



Can you order from Greece and they'll work in the USA? Woops wrong post 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 AM ----------

I want a mini but don't know what to buy any ideas? 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 25, 2013)

Metallic Palladium, I agree with you.
Man, my L5 does almost everything your Optimus Black. It heats like Hell almost burning my face.
Did you root your Galaxy Note 3?


----------



## TeasingPenguin (Dec 25, 2013)

whenever the next nexus phone comes out


----------



## crazytoones (Dec 25, 2013)

Huawei Honor 3X looks cool.


----------



## hungtruong7 (Dec 25, 2013)

LG Optimus G for me


----------



## epicboy (Dec 25, 2013)

Nexus 5


----------



## xhavok (Dec 25, 2013)

*HTC one S vs MOTO G*

I've got a HTC one S in perfect condition, anyone know if a moto g would be much of an upgrade?


----------



## Iniku (Dec 25, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Mi3 !


----------



## iosonofrancesco (Dec 26, 2013)

Iniku said:


> Nexus 5 or Mi3 !

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## LeaoTiago (Dec 26, 2013)

Neo N003 Premium 2GB 32GB


----------



## svtevolte (Dec 26, 2013)

*n7*

just got nexus 7 love it


----------



## refinition (Dec 26, 2013)

Note 3 is the way to go for me


----------



## pjsplayez (Dec 26, 2013)

Just bought a lenovo k900 2days ago


----------



## Iniku (Dec 26, 2013)

> Nexus 5

Click to collapse



<3


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 26, 2013)

It'll be terrible to choose a phone for me, I forgot my carrier uses crazy frequencies... my options are reduced...


----------



## epicboy (Dec 26, 2013)

Wait until galaxy s5 is out. It's gonna be a BEAST!


----------



## BZyno (Dec 26, 2013)

My next smartphone will be either the Sony Xperia Z1 Mini or the ZTE Nubia Z5s Mini.

4.7 inch is the perfect screen size in my opinion but the xperia with SD 800 is simply great.. SD card slot is a must in my case. What would you guys choose?


----------



## Agasharr (Dec 26, 2013)

mistake - post to delete


----------



## Paro89 (Dec 26, 2013)

mnm24 said:


> yeah nexus are tight but i prefer Samsung galaxy line.

Click to collapse



I have galaxy s2 too, but i prefer nexus line


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 26, 2013)

BZyno said:


> My next smartphone will be either the Sony Xperia Z1 Mini or the ZTE Nubia Z5s Mini.
> 
> 4.7 inch is the perfect screen size in my opinion but the xperia with SD 800 is simply great.. SD card slot is a must in my case. What would you guys choose?

Click to collapse



I agree that SD card is a must! But I prefer big phones, 5.0" to 5.5".


----------



## ginag (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm getting s4 mini I love the size and after comparing with other minis it's the one! 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## asearo (Dec 26, 2013)

Latest Nexus (whatever it happened to be). The reason is simply it is easier to hack/get clean AOSP on. I hate bloatware with a passion (including the latest Cyanogen "innovations").


----------



## Munemasa (Dec 27, 2013)

I did something I couldn't have done. I saw that HTC Butterfly S Hello Kitty limited edition. It's not a super phone and it's so expensive... but it's Hello Kitty and eBay has it and it works under my carrier. I think I'll die or buy an expensive phone with a stupid camera. o;O


----------



## nopanic95 (Dec 27, 2013)

i have an archos 50 platium, but is no customizable, i am oriented to buy  nexus 4 or 5 because are most popular and modded phones


----------



## rpcherrera (Dec 27, 2013)

Nexus 5 or Xperia z1


----------



## ManniPanni (Dec 27, 2013)

*Neat!*



xtreme2007 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Neat! :good:


----------



## dragonflare (Dec 27, 2013)

Nexus, you get to choose what bloatware you want to install yourself.


----------



## Lonewxlves (Dec 27, 2013)

S4 or nexus 5


----------



## sum114la13a (Dec 27, 2013)

*s4*



sweehan33 said:


> S4 or nexus 5

Click to collapse



s4 or nexus phone?


----------



## pajenn (Dec 27, 2013)

is samsung galaxy mega 6.3" (i9200 version) worth $100 more than huawei ascend mate?

i'm traveling in china, so could also get mi3 for about same price here (16GB version of mi3 costs same as ascend mate and 64GB version just a tad under galaxy mega), but it only has 5" screen, otherwise better.


----------



## Lonewxlves (Dec 27, 2013)

sum114la13a said:


> s4 or nexus phone?

Click to collapse



S4


----------



## Dynit (Dec 27, 2013)

:good:


----------



## 13druber (Dec 27, 2013)

I still have the s3, my son has the s4. I 2oule have to go with the s4, it is smooth


----------



## hyshys (Dec 27, 2013)

Want to have Jolla as soon as the get it work properly


----------



## FlanjeUK (Dec 27, 2013)

sweehan33 said:


> S4

Click to collapse



+1 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Volpine (Dec 27, 2013)

Nexus 5!


----------



## Burnmode (Dec 27, 2013)

Probably buy a Xiaomi mi2s


----------



## Tavros (Dec 27, 2013)

Still waiting for a device like Note3 Dual with LTE/4G


----------



## dadykhoff (Dec 27, 2013)

most likely a Nexus, whichever happens to be newest at the time I'm in market


----------



## MrPeeta (Dec 27, 2013)

I would wait for the new S5, shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## BIZBilel (Dec 27, 2013)

since i dont have enough money galaxy s3 will be good


----------



## Jennifer Lara (Dec 27, 2013)

*VoxLeaf Limited offers Creative*

Hi, every body its my first post so thanks a lot and please corporate to me.....


----------



## cludo47 (Dec 28, 2013)

Galaxy Note 1 ie gt n7000 is better. I prefer bigger screens.


----------



## wyelkins (Dec 28, 2013)

Got an S3 now. Pretty happy with that since it does not have Knox. Doubt I will get a Samsung again, though. Probably a Nexus,  next year sometime, but who knows?


----------



## voyager_s (Dec 28, 2013)

I've been very happy with my HTC one for as long as I've had it most of the year. Was thinking of the nexus 5 for a while but I'm not fussed. For the first time in years I'm actually very satisfied and happy with my mobile device. Not looking for anything really as of now.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wyelkins (Dec 28, 2013)

I feel the same way. As long as I can run the newer Android Versions and Roms with my excusing hardware, I am good for a while. I kept my last entry level Android for two years and it was a lot of fun with a lot of dev work. The Samsung Galaxy Prevail. Great little phone. But limited by hardware.  Right now, the old flagship S3 still had life left in it.


----------



## error0x0000034 (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not sure which smartphone is going to be my next one. Currently I use a Google Nexus 4 and it is a great device, but I don't really like KitKat, nor do I like using any Custom ROM based on it. So I'm pretty sure I'm not going to get a Nexus 5 as my next phone.

I really like Windows Phone 8 though and I also own a Samsung ATIV S, but I don't use it that much. I'm currently waiting for Nokia to release a 5-inch Windows Phone featuring a Snapdragon 800, 2GB RAM, etc.


----------



## overlucked (Dec 28, 2013)

I just bought Galaxy Note 3 N9005 and it's soooo so good phone, my previous was HTC Sensation XE


----------



## estlander (Dec 28, 2013)

*samsung*

note 3 problably


----------



## ChahidHamza (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a Galaxy S3 and my next one will be surely a Galaxy Note 3


----------



## amirzubair (Dec 28, 2013)

Currently have note 3. Let's see what htc, LG and samsung come up with there new flagships.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## cooldudezach (Dec 29, 2013)

I grabbed the ZTE Awe on black friday, and by all means is it not the best. However, for the price, it can do quite a bit more than my last phone.


----------



## KALiOFE (Dec 29, 2013)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




maybe not android.. i just want something new..


----------



## jaris93 (Dec 29, 2013)

if its value for money, i would go for the nexus 5.


----------



## joshmvfx (Dec 29, 2013)

I have the moto x and I love it. It never bogs down on me and already has kit Kat

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACE_forever (Dec 29, 2013)

I had a s3 and it sucks!!

Laggy like hell and Samsungs Bloatware makes it much more worser.


Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------




sweehan33 said:


> S4

Click to collapse








For sure Nexus!!!!!!!!








Sent from my GT-I8750 using Tapatalk


----------



## ooohhh2 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm surprised almost no one recommended LG G2. It's my current smartphone, and it's ridiculously good. One just need to root it and make some fixes with xposed, for some extended features. After that it's a beast! For me the best smartphone out there bar none. The hardware is top notch, the best display you can get, it's as fast as nexus 5, in some benchmarks it tops it. And the battery life is crazy, i can't kill the phone in one day with screen time around 8 hours. Some don't like the buttons on the back, but once you get used to it, you won't have it differently. It feels more natural in any way. 
And some of the features like knock on/off makes you wish to have that feature on every phone in the future. 
Also the UI, which feels bloated first, but as soon you get into it, and modify some things for your need, it's the best experience you can get. Go to G2 forum on xda, and look how many guys prefer stock ROM over CM for example. I'm one of them. That being said, i used to be a hardcore flasher. No need for that, LG devs (with some xda mods) sufficed all my nerdy needs.


----------



## force70 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cant argue here...G2 is a great device.

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## ag094 (Dec 29, 2013)

A Galaxy Note 3 surely


----------



## saminem (Dec 29, 2013)

S5 or G3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo50t (Dec 29, 2013)

*Next Phone*

Will wait for the Note 4


----------



## fennec91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi guys
I have a iOcean X7 Elite, and very happy with it.
I put a custom rom on it (gammaRom) and everything is great


----------



## sParkSnare (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm probably going to wait and see what the successor to the HTC One looks like, but if my willpower fails me I may get a G2 soon.


----------



## Rattleshirt (Dec 29, 2013)

saminem said:


> S5 or G3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Definitely either! Hopefully might get one when I apply for a job.


----------



## glenesis (Dec 30, 2013)

After much hands-on shopping this season, I am pretty well set on the Samsung Galaxy S4 as my next phone. It smokes every other phone I played with, except the Note 3. I'm incredibly impressed with the responsiveness and the screen. The picture is simply outstanding. Sprint service on my Epic 4G Touch is horrible, though the device has otherwise been enjoyable and fantastic since I dumped TouchWiz for CyanogenMod.

Happy New Year, all! Cheers!

Afro Brick Is In Your Face Rock!!


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not changing sticking with my note 2 until something super awesome is made lol I want holographic features and screen wall projection lol

*SENT FROM MY SAMSUNG NIZOTE 2 DN3*


----------



## JUNEBUG-1 (Dec 30, 2013)

NOTE III ALL THE WAY!

sent from far far away !


----------



## Ickis3030 (Dec 30, 2013)

Currently have an S3  keen to get the Note |||


----------



## The_Ace (Dec 30, 2013)

Hell, Note 3 with gear was awesome.......................


----------



## snapee (Dec 30, 2013)

*Old HTC Desire.*

Old HTC Desire.


----------



## munlar (Dec 30, 2013)

A midrange smartphone with cyanogenmod compatibility.


----------



## ali.haris (Dec 30, 2013)

ediequeen said:


> maybe iphone 5s

Click to collapse



iphone 5s has a very unique os ios 7 but design wise its worst

---------- Post added at 06:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




munlar said:


> A midrange smartphone with cyanogenmod compatibility.

Click to collapse



good


----------



## bgos10 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nexus 5/Note 3

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ali.haris (Dec 30, 2013)

iphone 5s


----------



## Oldskool1337 (Dec 30, 2013)

I was on the Note 1, the Next was Note 2.... But after all Samsung had i now bought my NEw Xperia Z1.... best Phone !


----------



## alexll (Dec 30, 2013)

Galaxy S3 4G


----------



## Zenwalker1985 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking at Micromax or Nexus 5.

If my current stupid HTC pico survives longer then i am going for Nexus 7 tab.


----------



## sandm4n (Dec 30, 2013)

LG G2 or maybe a N5


----------



## vvaibhavv (Dec 30, 2013)

Nexus 5 , lg g2 and u can also buy ... new nokia android phone ( nokia n1  - Rumour)

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## r0by (Dec 30, 2013)

I am currently on S3. The next? Note 3 or Nexus 5


----------



## Monkey_Grass (Dec 30, 2013)

Deffo Nexus5


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Dec 30, 2013)

if its 64-bit, has a battery above 4000mah, octacore, and 2K res, the LG G3. I'm tired of Samsung and their Touch-Ish. and def the G3 if its a GPE.


----------



## Franky_FFV (Dec 30, 2013)

DiamondJay20 said:


> if its 64-bit, has a battery above 4000mah, octacore, and 2K res, the LG G3. I'm tired of Samsung and their Touch-Ish. and def the G3 if its a GPE.

Click to collapse



I wanna try IOS


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Dec 30, 2013)

Thinking about picking up a 3gs with att $25 talk text as a backup 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## dead_ohio_sky (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the LG G2.


----------



## ooohhh2 (Dec 31, 2013)

dead_ohio_sky said:


> I'm leaning towards the LG G2.

Click to collapse



In case you do get it, check out the ported ROM from Lg G Flex on it. It's awesome. I usually hate gimmicks, but the extra features are truly well thought. Love the darker look on it, and the splitview function. 
I start to sound like an LG fanboy here. I don't care though


----------



## Nastzor (Dec 31, 2013)

samsung galaxy s4 GT-I9500 
octa core o0


----------



## MONUQ (Dec 31, 2013)

For Sure Lumia 1520:good::good::good:


----------



## mc905 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lg g3 or nexus 5


----------



## refinition (Dec 31, 2013)

mc905 said:


> Lg g3 or nexus 5

Click to collapse



I think you meant G2, but it depends on your budget

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## IaascRobert (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm waiting for the windows 8 and maybe the next iPhone, the Note is far too big for me.


----------



## nviz22 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think I will go S5, iPhone 6, or Note 4. I have an HTC One now, so no need to get a phone at least until 2015, but I think I want to get that 4GB/64 bit combo Samsung is planning. So that probably means the Note 4. I'll wait and see what the S5 offers before I make a decision. I will not buy it at launch anyways because I am not working, rather I go to school time and volunteer as an intern with a law firm, so that means my time is geared towards school and preparing for both the LSAT and GRE.


----------



## DragonlordP (Dec 31, 2013)

Probably wait until S4 price comes down...


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

DragonlordP said:


> Probably wait until S4 price comes down...

Click to collapse



Or go for a G2, it has better specs and is currently 'cheaper'. Wait for that price to come down and go for it. 

Or, y/k, nexus 5.


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 31, 2013)

God, Idk how people still use Samsungs. The Touchwiz Android is too bloated to a point that it makes it crawl after some months, despite powerful hardware. It's ridiculous that you can't have about 200 apps and maintain the phone snappy. 
I thought that was a common thing, but then I bought a Nexus 7 2013 (with supposedly weaker hardware) and that thing just flies. 200+ apps and counting. 
Wanted to buy myself a N5 to pair with the N7, but due to overpricing problems around here, I ended up buying the G2. It's not as light as the stock Android, but it is surely faster than Touchwiz. 

About everybody I know had severe slowdowns on their top notch Samsungs, and then they blame on Android. I've seen so many Moto X and Nexus 4 kick a S4 out of league in common tasks, game playing and UI smoothness. 

I hope I don't need to install a pure Android on the G2, as I only have it for 2 or 3 days, but so far it looks promising. 

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

GTMoraes said:


> God, Idk how people still use Samsungs. The Touchwiz Android is too bloated to a point that it makes it crawl after some months, despite powerful hardware. It's ridiculous that you can't have about 200 apps and maintain the phone snappy.
> I thought that was a common thing, but then I bought a Nexus 7 2013 (with supposedly weaker hardware) and that thing just flies. 200+ apps and counting.
> Wanted to buy myself a N5 to pair with the N7, but due to overpricing problems around here, I ended up buying the G2. It's not as light as the stock Android, but it is surely faster than Touchwiz.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Put CM11, KitKat on that thing. My G2 flies with it. Not to mention the battery life is insane.


----------



## ooohhh2 (Dec 31, 2013)

GTMoraes said:


> .
> 
> I hope I don't need to install a pure Android on the G2, as I only have it for 2 or 3 days, but so far it looks promising.
> 
> Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805

Click to collapse



Most people will be just fine with LG stock ROM, it's the best stock experience i know besides pure android. I used to be a hardcore fan of cyanogenmod, but LG UI is really nice with all the extra features. And i keep reading the same thing from others. 
But like i mentioned already, if you want to tweak it a little bit, take a look at the ported G Flex ROM like Rayglobe for example.


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 31, 2013)

ooohhh2 said:


> Most people will be just fine with LG stock ROM, it's the best stock experience i know besides pure android. I used to be a hardcore fan of cyanogenmod, but LG UI is really nice with all the extra features. And i keep reading the same thing from others.
> But like i mentioned already, if you want to tweak it a little bit, take a look at the ported G Flex ROM like Rayglobe for example.

Click to collapse



I've heard about it, but I've gotta check what I'll get / what I'll lose. 
I'm using a enhanced stock ROM with some features enabled and tweaked (like the high temperature one), and of course a bunch of Xposed modules (xui mod, G2 Xposed and Gravity Box) 

With CM, I lose the infrared blaster (which is in the top 5 features I most use) and the camera app. They can be brought back, but those ported apps are buggy and not-so-good. 
And there are so many nifty features that I learn while using, like that copy limbo? That when you copy a thing, then copy something else, they get stored together? That's amazing. I'm even looking for something like that for my PC. 


And yes! I'm surprised with the performance and non intrusiveness of this ROM. LG used to suck at that, but they did their homework. Hope Samsung get to this level. 

Tapatalked thru my Sexy Nexy7²


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

GTMoraes said:


> I've heard about it, but I've gotta check what I'll get / what I'll lose.
> I'm using a enhanced stock ROM with some features enabled and tweaked (like the high temperature one), and of course a bunch of Xposed modules (xui mod, G2 Xposed and Gravity Box)
> 
> With CM, I lose the infrared blaster (which is in the top 5 features I most use) and the camera app. They can be brought back, but those ported apps are buggy and not-so-good.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the IR blaster to work. Just setup the stock remote app for cyanogen from this thread.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515141


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 31, 2013)

Mucak said:


> I got the IR blaster to work. Just setup the stock remote app for cyanogen from this thread.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2515141

Click to collapse



Flawlessly? I've heard there were some hairy bugs. 
Also, the CM port doesn't seem too stable, as there are many apps and games not working for some reason. I'll keep an eye on it. 

Thanks for the link, I'll read it 

----
Looks promising. Can't give it a go now because I need the phone for the New year working flawlessly. 
But I'll surely give it a shot tomorrow. New year, New OS hehe 
Now I only need the camera working fine (and I think I know where to get) and info about why it doesn't run certain games and apps (just closes it). 
Ooh can't wait for kitkat on G2

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

GTMoraes said:


> Flawlessly? I've heard there were some hairy bugs.
> Also, the CM port doesn't seem too stable, as there are many apps and games not working for some reason. I'll keep an eye on it.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll read it
> ...

Click to collapse



Tinkered with a couple of TV's and DVD players, the remote works as far as I can tell.
As for the ROM, I've only encountered 1 game not working (Into the Dead), everything else I use works for now. There is the occasional freze/crash but that's when I either really push the device, or after disconnecting a flash drive (or any usb device that i hook up via OTG cable).


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 31, 2013)

Mucak said:


> Tinkered with a couple of TV's and DVD players, the remote works as far as I can tell.
> As for the ROM, I've only encountered 1 game not working (Into the Dead), everything else I use works for now. There is the occasional freze/crash but that's when I either really push the device, or after disconnecting a flash drive (or any usb device that i hook up via OTG cable).

Click to collapse



OTG is bugged? Oh man  
I connect a external hard drive on the phone to grab files at work.. Gotta check that too. 
The only graphic intensive game I play here is GTA SA. Hope it works 

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## Mucak (Dec 31, 2013)

GTMoraes said:


> OTG is bugged? Oh man
> I connect a external hard drive on the phone to grab files at work.. Gotta check that too.
> The only graphic intensive game I play here is GTA SA. Hope it works
> 
> Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805

Click to collapse



When I tried GTA on CM10.2 it didn't work, don't know if CM11 has the same problem, I'll test it out and let you know. But as far as I know a lot of people have complained of GTA not working on their device.


----------



## GTMoraes (Dec 31, 2013)

Mucak said:


> When I tried GTA on CM10.2 it didn't work, don't know if CM11 has the same problem, I'll test it out and let you know. But as far as I know a lot of people have complained of GTA not working on their device.

Click to collapse



Hey, if not much of a hassle, I'd appreciate that!
I'll have a look around too


----------



## nviz22 (Dec 31, 2013)

Anyone going from the HTC One to the successor M8?


----------



## johnpgreenan (Dec 31, 2013)

nviz22 said:


> Anyone going from the HTC One to the successor M8?

Click to collapse



Well if it lives up to the M7 then sure will.:laugh:


----------



## nviz22 (Dec 31, 2013)

johnpgreenan said:


> Well if it lives up to the M7 then sure will.:laugh:

Click to collapse



It looks like it will be a repeat of the M7. It will have a 2k display according to the rumors along with 3GB of RAM and a Snapdragon 800 processor. I still think they should add "oomph" to the phone to compete with the S5, but HTC showed extra oomph can be mitigated with special features like boom sound, stable software (joke's on TW lol), HTC Zoe/ UP camera, dual speakers, etc.


----------



## FabioSan (Dec 31, 2013)

I have acquired my new Motorola moto g  it ll arrive on 9 january 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070


----------



## PRDX90 (Jan 1, 2014)

Nexus 5 or Xperia Z1

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using Tapatalk


----------



## billchen1977 (Jan 1, 2014)

Xperia Z1


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 1, 2014)

Serious deliemma here.I have note 2 and don't want s4....and nexus 5..don't like locked battery and non expandable storage..so what should be my next device..must be pretty powerful cheap in price and bug free.don't dare to write I phone


----------



## GTMoraes (Jan 1, 2014)

saurabh88 said:


> Serious deliemma here.I have note 2 and don't want s4....and nexus 5..don't like locked battery and non expandable storage..so what should be my next device..must be pretty powerful cheap in price and bug free.don't dare to write I phone

Click to collapse



Hmmm Note 3 I guess. It's still a pretty powerful device, but comes with Samsung Touchwiz, which I have some serious problems with it. 
It's a trend to not have expandable storage and locked battery makes the device thinner so... That's going to be tough. 
G2 comes with large battery by default and you can always connect a USB drive on it and extend temporarily the storage, yeah. 
You can also buy the 32GB version, but Idk if it's enough for you (It sure wasn't for me with my Nexus 7 tablet, which has only 2gb left now). 
G2 also has some nifty remote storage, which you can use an computer drive on your network to store stuff. I think with a little hacking it can be done over the internerds, so it may be a free personal cloud 

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## codemonkey98 (Jan 1, 2014)

GTMoraes said:


> Hmmm Note 3 I guess. It's still a pretty powerful device, but comes with Samsung Touchwiz, which I have some serious problems with it.
> It's a trend to not have expandable storage and locked battery makes the device thinner so... That's going to be tough.
> G2 comes with large battery by default and you can always connect a USB drive on it and extend temporarily the storage, yeah.
> You can also buy the 32GB version, but Idk if it's enough for you (It sure wasn't for me with my Nexus 7 tablet, which has only 2gb left now).
> ...

Click to collapse



The Note 3 on Verizon or AT&T is a terrible device because the boot loader hasn't been unlocked.  But if you are person who doesn't care about having an unlocked boot loader then sure it's an alright device.  

But expandable memory has a lot of issues on the file system, thus this is why Google doesn't include expandable memory on the Nexus line.  To avoid this Google offers Google Play Music which I personally find useful.  

You could always use a cloud service or a RDP.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xr911 (Jan 1, 2014)

I want to buy:iphone 5s,Sony Z1 mini,Moto razr m,Huawei ascend p1,HTC one s,Blackberry Z10,or a Firefox OS phone,a Tizen phone.Its undecided.But I dont like a even slightly larger screen,4.3` its enough.I have a tablet.I think phone needs to have portability.


----------



## kicktheball (Jan 1, 2014)

*HTC butterfly*

HTC butterfly..
It just look WOW.


----------



## Munemasa (Jan 1, 2014)

kicktheball said:


> HTC butterfly..
> It just look WOW.

Click to collapse



I agree... I'm between Hello Kitty Butterfly S, Hatsune Miku Xperia A and Xperia Z1. But, maybe, I'll wait for the new models.


----------



## I2TSLS (Jan 1, 2014)

*phone*

what's ur idea about galaxy note 3 and htc one max?
which one is better?


----------



## amirzubair (Jan 1, 2014)

I2TSLS said:


> what's ur idea about galaxy note 3 and htc one max?
> which one is better?

Click to collapse



Definitely note 3 is better than max IMO. With s pen, better specs, removable battery.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaNXeVC (Jan 1, 2014)

HTC One - that will be my next phone


----------



## vneogi199 (Jan 1, 2014)

nexus 5   a wonderful ui n amazing specifications


----------



## wolfen69 (Jan 1, 2014)

I just got my next phone, the Moto G. Awesome for the price. ($179 unlocked) Considering I was using the Infuse with a single core cpu and 512 ram, it's a nice upgrade. No more 2 year contracts.



vneogi199 said:


> nexus 5   a wonderful ui n amazing specifications

Click to collapse



Maybe 12 months from now I'll get the N5 when the price goes down a bit.


----------



## Bernardo0703 (Jan 1, 2014)

I would go with the galaxy s4.


----------



## khalldeveloper (Jan 1, 2014)

*kitkat*

i like S4


----------



## kwstas 13 (Jan 1, 2014)

*Xperia T or Xperia L?*

Guys i am thinking of buying either Xperia T or Xperia L...but i saw there's a difference at the GPU (Xperia T--->adreno 205 , and Xperia L---> adreno 305). Is this difference really big? Which phone should i go for? what would you suggest me? All opinions are appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NuclearPunch (Jan 2, 2014)

I currently have a Galaxy S3. I'll get a new phone when the carriers here add 4G internet. I guess it will be a nexus phone.


----------



## HenryStar (Jan 2, 2014)

*Jolla*

I want to buy the jolla phone, with the system meegoo. I know it dosen't support android well but it looks so nice.


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 2, 2014)

GTMoraes said:


> Hmmm Note 3 I guess. It's still a pretty powerful device, but comes with Samsung Touchwiz, which I have some serious problems with it.
> It's a trend to not have expandable storage and locked battery makes the device thinner so... That's going to be tough.
> G2 comes with large battery by default and you can always connect a USB drive on it and extend temporarily the storage, yeah.
> You can also buy the 32GB version, but Idk if it's enough for you (It sure wasn't for me with my Nexus 7 tablet, which has only 2gb left now).
> ...

Click to collapse



i  should be more specific here,,
i flash new rom every month to check how it feels..plus touch wiz is givving me hiccoup on my note 2...
dont mind if storage is 32 gb and btw i am in india so no branded phone here..
have seen videos about note 3 and looks preety promising but still it has samsung touch wiz which i doesnt like either


----------



## frankthet (Jan 2, 2014)

I bought an SGS 3 LTE some some weeks ago.


----------



## pavlos1908 (Jan 2, 2014)

*LG OPTIMUS L9 II vs MOTO G*

Which one of the 2 I mentioned above?


----------



## jabre (Jan 2, 2014)

i have s7562 DUOS, but my next is galaxy note :fingers-crossed:


----------



## GTMoraes (Jan 2, 2014)

saurabh88 said:


> i  should be more specific here,,
> i flash new rom every month to check how it feels..plus touch wiz is givving me hiccoup on my note 2...
> dont mind if storage is 32 gb and btw i am in india so no branded phone here..
> have seen videos about note 3 and looks preety promising but still it has samsung touch wiz which i doesnt like either

Click to collapse



Samsung is making the life harder for us modders. 
Nexus 5 or LG G2 is a great choice. They both have 32gb variants 

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## itsMetatron (Jan 2, 2014)

the next htc one if the camera is better


----------



## awa asa (Jan 2, 2014)

*china phone help*

does anyone knows the brand of this phone and the model?thanks
best phone lg g2 pro


----------



## Cream$ickleHJ (Jan 3, 2014)

Blu LIFE pure is a nexus contender

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jabre (Jan 3, 2014)

Some made in China copy, but they can sometimes be very good 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mucak (Jan 3, 2014)

GTMoraes said:


> Hey, if not much of a hassle, I'd appreciate that!
> I'll have a look around too

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply, I just tried it, bad news, it's still not working. I'm not sure if it's due to the ROM or the game itself. 
CM11 3th Jan nightly.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

if this availab for tablets
should i buy nexus 7 2012 or acer icona a1 or galaxy tab 3 7.0
dont ask for more money i will buy nexus 7 2013 for me

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## Dio_ (Jan 3, 2014)

Nexus 5 can't beat the price

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## klasses (Jan 3, 2014)

klk01 said:


> Nexus 5 can't beat the price
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus or G2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> if this availab for tablets
> should i buy nexus 7 2012 or acer icona a1 or galaxy tab 3 7.0
> dont ask for more money i will buy nexus 7 2013 for me
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse



pls answer

Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> pls answer
> 
> Sent from my awesome kitkated Monster!!!

Click to collapse



I suggest either Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 or Nexus 7.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## spyromedic2721 (Jan 3, 2014)

*Wifi not working ( Samsung Galaxy note 2)*

I already install tigra v4 on my samsung galaxy note 2, but i can't turn on wifi on my samsung galaxy note 2. Can't you help me solve my problem... Hope..


----------



## GTMoraes (Jan 3, 2014)

Mucak said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I just tried it, bad news, it's still not working. I'm not sure if it's due to the ROM or the game itself.
> CM11 3th Jan nightly.

Click to collapse



Oh thanks! Well, faulty OTG and now this. I'll hold on a little. 

Thanks for trying it out  

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## awa asa (Jan 3, 2014)

does anybody knows this phone brand and model?
lg g2 best hardware


----------



## Xintax (Jan 3, 2014)

awa asa said:


> does anybody knows this phone brand and model?
> lg g2 best hardware

Click to collapse



cubot p6 maybe?


----------



## Jules10 (Jan 3, 2014)

I have a Nexus 4 but I want LG G2 or HTC One... Android is the best choice for me after have tested WP8 and iOS.


----------



## elcangri (Jan 3, 2014)

I Think Huawei Ascend y300


----------



## Munemasa (Jan 3, 2014)

OK, I think I'll wait a little more to see what Xperia Z2 has to offer.


----------



## Bilgets (Jan 3, 2014)

hello, can anyone tell me a good phone for 2xx$ ? i want one with a Micro SD slot.. thanks


----------



## roman_ishchenko (Jan 3, 2014)

M8. i hope


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 3, 2014)

Htc M8 800$


----------



## JJKPL (Jan 3, 2014)

If i had more cash i would buy Sony Xperia Z or Z1, but now I'm going to buy HTC HD2 with ICS.


----------



## Darth (Jan 3, 2014)

Moto X if you're buying now..... Moto X2 later.    

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## chaosreaper95 (Jan 3, 2014)

HTC one V as long as it is HTC ill consider purchasing i love HTC


----------



## kap19 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm considering samsung galaxy s4 mini or s3 mini.
Which one is the best for you guys?


----------



## Bilgets (Jan 3, 2014)

how's development going on one V compared to One S ?


----------



## QuinnMcD (Jan 3, 2014)

Can only recommend a good phone from a carrier that provides unlimited date? I'm wanting to leave sprint and get something to replace my HTC One


----------



## TagEHeuer (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd like to buy a phone just to test new ROMS, MODS, etc on. I don't want a piece of crap, but something for around £150 max? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## persano (Jan 4, 2014)

TagEHeuer said:


> I'd like to buy a phone just to test new ROMS, MODS, etc on. I don't want a piece of crap, but something for around £150 max? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Jiayu g3s turbo. 3000 mha battery, quadcore, 1g ram and ips screen up to 300 ppi, with 4,5" display. It is chinese, but great. No cyanogenmod, but it has some amazing custom roms

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shimp208 (Jan 4, 2014)

TagEHeuer said:


> I'd like to buy a phone just to test new ROMS, MODS, etc on. I don't want a piece of crap, but something for around £150 max? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I would recommend taking a look at the Samsung Galaxy S Advance, its about £164 pounds which I recognize is a few pounds over your £150 mark.  It has a bunch of ROM's and MOD's for it, including some 4.4.x KitKat builds that are progressing nicely.  Overall it's specs are decent for the price.


----------



## md.mohsin786 (Jan 4, 2014)

*samsung note*

before 1 year I had samsung gt-n7000(which is also called note 1)
but now I got a samsung shv-e250k( a korean made)
 now I have plans to buy a note 3 next month.... i'm very addicted to note


----------



## Darth (Jan 4, 2014)

How about a used N4?  Nexus usually has the most development going on.  

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## nviz22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, the HTC One+ / M8 has lower specs than expected: HTC One+ (HTC M8)

5-inch full HD 1080p display with Gorilla Glass 3
Qualcomm Snapdragon 805
2GB LPDDR3
6MP or 8MP “UltraPixel” camera with possible dual-lens
2.1MP front facing camera
2,900mAh battery
No capacitive buttons (software)
Android KitKat with HTC Sense 6.0
Micro-SIM
NFC
SD card slot

http://phandroid.com/2014/01/03/htc-m8-leak-one-plus-specs


----------



## anant_6 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey  guys I'm planning to buy a new phone my budget is around 16000-17000 INR i have two phones in mind 1-Xperia L and 2-Galaxy grand duos 
Xperial L is 500 rupees cheaper than galaxy grand duos 
My main purpose is to watch movies play games and internet browsing..  I'm utterly confused between these 2 phone's..  Galaxy grand duos have a bigger display and better camera and better developer support (custom kernels and cyanogen mod support etc..)  But on the other hand xperia l have better processor better display resolution and much better design..  So guys can you all plz suggest which one should i buy and why.. 
Thanks in advance and have a good day


----------



## Mr. X. (Jan 4, 2014)

*gave GTCree*

Not yet decided but i think canvas 4


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nexus 6 I heard it will be the biggest revolution had ever happened to android and smart phones 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LaZer713 (Jan 4, 2014)

Note 3 on the way:victory:


----------



## pfefferkuchen (Jan 4, 2014)

LaZer713 said:


> Note 3 on the way:victory:

Click to collapse



Jiaju G5 very nice phone


----------



## ghanson (Jan 4, 2014)

*Galaxy GS4...because I dropped my GS3!*

I spent the time haunting the forums here on xda-developers and learning how to root my Galaxy GS3. I was happily backing up my phone using Titanium Backup Pro and started removing the bloatware.  I finally had the phone running the way I wanted.  

It was liberating; until a drop in the parking lot shattered the GS3's screen. 

Thus, my new phone is a Samsung Galaxy GS4!


----------



## Archikey (Jan 4, 2014)

Guys i purchased canvas magnus i hv 2 say its a awesm phn if u hv small budget othrws go for nexus 5:laugh:


----------



## teonagode (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm eagerly waiting for the Htc One+ (the new 2014 flagship) 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

*definitely not a samsung*

i definitely wont get a samsung...knox just...put me off. Plus in my career i'll never ever use it.

I'm more camera centric...so i might have a look at the next update to the lumia 1020. the dual core atm is simply not strong enough to power that phone (went to voda and played around...OMG it's sooooo slowwwww). 

But then again...i've just rooted my note 2 with note 3 features...soo i might not upgrade for a while yet haha


----------



## GTMoraes (Jan 5, 2014)

89lordaeron89 said:


> i definitely wont get a samsung...knox just...put me off. Plus in my career i'll never ever use it.
> 
> I'm more camera centric...so i might have a look at the next update to the lumia 1020. the dual core atm is simply not strong enough to power that phone (went to voda and played around...OMG it's sooooo slowwwww).
> 
> But then again...i've just rooted my note 2 with note 3 features...soo i might not upgrade for a while yet haha

Click to collapse



Take a look at LG G2. I recorded some videos while on a car and it's OIS just performed greatly. I also took a night shot at the 31th floor to the floor, just blindly pointed it to the subject and clicked to take the picture(the matter of the picture is pretty sad actually, but the picture is very good lol) 
I didn't expect it to come off so good, actually. 
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/3373/rdn1.jpg

Tapatalked thru my LG G2 D805


----------



## 89lordaeron89 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh wow that is realllyyyy good....ive read reviews, but thats not bad. A bit soft but not bad. 

Atm my note 2 has had a breath of new air. So will wait


----------



## Limpzon (Jan 5, 2014)

Probably next Galaxy S device


----------



## Bilgets (Jan 5, 2014)

Bilgets said:


> hello, can anyone tell me a good phone for 2xx$ ? i want one with a Micro SD slot.. thanks

Click to collapse



anyone can help? ?


----------



## alphonse12 (Jan 5, 2014)

galaxy s3


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

alphonse12 said:


> galaxy s3

Click to collapse



Really ???

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## GTMoraes (Jan 5, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Really ???
> 
> Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....

Click to collapse



Nope. Moto X or Moto G. 
Nexus 4 is still a good choice 

Tapatalked thru my Sexy Nexy7²


----------



## Tumpster (Jan 5, 2014)

alphonse12 said:


> galaxy s3

Click to collapse



Considering a Moto X if I'm to move over to Republic Wireless, which I'm considering.


----------



## animus7 (Jan 5, 2014)

nexus 5


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

GTMoraes said:


> Nope. Moto X or Moto G.
> Nexus 4 is still a good choice
> 
> Tapatalked thru my Sexy Nexy7²

Click to collapse



Read good things about the G.  For it's price.


With the Moto x price drop...it really has to be the best phone out there dollar for dollar.   Extremely happy with it.  






Tumpster said:


> Considering a Moto X if I'm to move over to Republic Wireless, which I'm considering.

Click to collapse



You couldn't possibly be disappointed.   Ok...camera is average....But everything else is top notch.   

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## Tumpster (Jan 5, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Read good things about the G.  For it's price.
> 
> 
> With the Moto x price drop...it really has to be the best phone out there dollar for dollar.   Extremely happy with it.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well fortunately camera is the least of my concern. Cheers!


----------



## _Pano_ (Jan 5, 2014)

xperia Z


----------



## Darth (Jan 5, 2014)

Tumpster said:


> Well fortunately camera is the least of my concern. Cheers!

Click to collapse



Me too.  Lol.  It's a phone, not a camera.   And don't think I'll be getting another phone till this one dies.  

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## Maraschalchi (Jan 5, 2014)

Moto G


----------



## force70 (Jan 6, 2014)

GTMoraes said:


> Nope. Moto X or Moto G.
> Nexus 4 is still a good choice
> 
> Tapatalked thru my Sexy Nexy7²

Click to collapse



Last time I checked nexus didnt have an sd card slot.

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

Which better i buy,htc one,xperia z1,or s4 .?
I can't decide what better from each other,maybe you gave have try these produk and make suggest for me 

Sent From GT i9300


----------



## kamendra (Jan 6, 2014)

Archikey said:


> Guys i purchased canvas magnus i hv 2 say its a awesm phn if u hv small budget othrws go for nexus 5:laugh:

Click to collapse



Yes, i agree with you canvas magnus is a nice budget mobile phone.


----------



## 1nvictus (Jan 6, 2014)

Nexus 5 or Xperia Z1? I'm in love with the design of the Z1 and don't mind the viewing angles at all but I'm concerned if the $200+ difference warrants a purchase, especially considering the similarity of the specs and that the Z1 doesn't support LTE. fwiw I've owned a Galaxy S2 and didn't like much about it.


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

gopars said:


> Which better i buy,htc one,xperia z1,or s4 .?
> I can't decide what better from each other,maybe you gave have try these produk and make suggest for me
> 
> Sent From GT i9300

Click to collapse



Im in the exact same case as you are! i have a GT i9300 and want to purchase either a Z1 or an S4 but im so confused!!could someone help me please!


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Im in the exact same case as you are! i have a GT i9300 and want to purchase either a Z1 or an S4 but im so confused!!could someone help me please!

Click to collapse




I like the looks of S4 better, but Z1 has a better processor and better camera (12MP vs 20MP).
I don't really care about the camera but I would choose Z1 anyway because I listen to a lot of FM radio and the S4 has no receiver (I know I could listen to streaming radio but mobile internet is elusive at best here).


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

hmm I see,but don't you think that s4 features might be better?


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Im in the exact same case as you are! i have a GT i9300 and want to purchase either a Z1 or an S4 but im so confused!!could someone help me please!

Click to collapse



Also Z1 is waterproof.
I would investigate of is the community rom support for both phones, if you are into changing roms that is.


----------



## sum1one (Jan 6, 2014)

*skilful tsucatt*

I say that there are many great phones out there. The HTC one, sony, galaxy S3 and S4 and I must say that I loved my s3 and s4. I have my s4 now and I wouldn't trade it for anything else!!!

maybe the S5 if they actually do come out with one haha but I say S4 all the way!   :good:


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> C'mon guys,someone answer me please

Click to collapse



Don't get anxious man!
You can check geekaphone.com for detailes and comparison between phones.


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

fede_arg said:


> Also Z1 is waterproof.
> I would investigate of is the community rom support for both phones, if you are into changing roms that is.

Click to collapse



Well,I get a little afraid about chaging ROMs,I don't like risking and fear that i might brick my phones,but I have been told that roms and themes etc.. are more available for the s4 than Z1,is that true?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 6, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Well,I get a little afraid about chaging ROMs,I don't like risking and fear that i might brick my phones,but I have been told that roms and themes etc.. are more available for the s4 than Z1,is that true?

Click to collapse



yes it is and has more developers
and samsung is more customized and it have many things like s voice samrt stay smart bla bla bla
and many things I would get the s4 

Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 6, 2014)

fede_arg said:


> Don't get anxious man!
> You can check geekaphone.com for detailes and comparison between phones.

Click to collapse



Thank's for your help man,I have checked every review,article,topic and video that's out there! I just wanted some reviews from people who used the phone.sorry for being a bit pushy

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> yes it is and has more developers
> and samsung is more customized and it have many things like s voice samrt stay smart bla bla bla
> and many things I would get the s4
> 
> Sent from my PAP4300 DUO using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Salam bro,

that's exactly what's making me hesitate between the two,it's down to this point because the rest is pretty much the same,I'm not so found of changing roms and else that's why I don't see it so important that the z1 has less developers,maybe because it's new too? in a while they ll increase maybe!


----------



## fede_arg (Jan 6, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Well,I get a little afraid about chaging ROMs,I don't like risking and fear that i might brick my phones,but I have been told that roms and themes etc.. are more available for the s4 than Z1,is that true?

Click to collapse



I don't have any of those phones so I'm not really sure, but the S4's development forum is a LOT more active than Z1. There are Kitkat Roms available for both but Z1 are more incomplete.
To be fair Z1 is newer so it make take a little more time until roms get stabilized.

Regarding the fear of ending up with a brick, it is a very remote chance but I feared that too.
I just decided to try custom roms when my phone was getting too old and wanted to get some new life in it. I have a 2 year old Motorola Defy+ which originally came with Android 2.3 Jellybean, now I installed an Android 4.4 Kitkat rom and couldn't be happier.
I don't even see the point in buying a newer phone other than pure consumerism.


----------



## wason92 (Jan 6, 2014)

Moto razr I, compact, fast and cheap. 
It's only single core but that's what makes it feel faster than say a quad core monster


----------



## CarlJ21 (Jan 6, 2014)

Which phone it s the best galaxy or nexus?

Inviato dal mio Xperia Arc S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jtsv (Jan 7, 2014)

Depends do you want to be able to replace your battery and have expandable SD memory? If so then Galaxy if it's not important to you then still Galaxy. Just kidding you can flash a Nexus rom . But you can't add a SD card or replace your battery on a Nexus.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Thank's for your help man,I have checked every review,article,topic and video that's out there! I just wanted some reviews from people who used the phone.sorry for being a bit pushy
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



salam
wa alaecom al salam
from where you are

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## MakaMika (Jan 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> salam
> wa alaecom al salam
> from where you are
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 7, 2014)

MakaMika said:


>

Click to collapse



i think you are from mika
please reupload the picture it ia Brocken

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Jeik (Jan 7, 2014)

What do you guys think of xperia m?
I can buy it for 120 $,no contract,but am not sure if I should buy lg l7 instead.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## NuclearPunch (Jan 7, 2014)

Marionette said:


> What do you guys think of xperia m?
> I can buy it for 120 $,no contract,but am not sure if I should buy lg l7 instead.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



I would go for the Sony Xperia M. It has a better screen, battery, RAM, processor,camera and it comes with Jelly Bean.


----------



## cherrymanoj (Jan 7, 2014)

*phone*

Go to Samsung galaxy S4


----------



## Darth (Jan 7, 2014)

Touchwiz is awful.  Lol

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## Glorifyy (Jan 8, 2014)

I want the Nexus 5! Haha I love the 4, I could only imagine the 5.


----------



## Avide (Jan 8, 2014)

Can't choose between LG G2 or Nexus 5, any help?


----------



## wavygravee (Jan 8, 2014)

bsmitty83 said:


> I'm in that same boat , but I'm still eying the note 2 for my gnex replacement. Now that the 3rd note is out the price on the 2nd should come down a lot
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



So I decided to get the Moto X Dev Edition! 4.4 Rooted/Xposed! All the features I wanted from a custom rom, I have now through Xposed!


----------



## cherrymanoj (Jan 8, 2014)

I think different  go to sony  or HTC


----------



## duabijitelur (Jan 8, 2014)

IPhone 5S ? lol  just wanna try ios XD


----------



## iSanechek (Jan 8, 2014)

duabijitelur said:


> IPhone 5S ? lol  just wanna try ios XD

Click to collapse



Why not? New experience, a new experience. I think it's cool. No?

I think my next device will be on wp.:cyclops:


----------



## usatencu (Jan 8, 2014)

I wait for s5


----------



## vvaibhavv (Jan 8, 2014)

Waiting for s5 <3

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Fortinho (Jan 8, 2014)

Waiting for more details on Asus Zenfone 5.
Hoping that will be selled also in Europe.


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2014)

dnitro said:


> is the note 3 the best now?

Click to collapse



Pretty hard to beat it, I do love my G2 though as well. if it had ext sd card support it would be a tie for me

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## javier87gav (Jan 8, 2014)

Moto G


----------



## xdabumblebeen (Jan 8, 2014)

Cherry Mobile Flare HD!


----------



## nexusforthewin (Jan 8, 2014)

*Sensation XE*

Hi all,

I have a Nexus 4 as my main phone but I need a second phone so I'm here for an advise. I've had iPhone 3G and now a HTC Tattoo, but I want to get something bigger and better. I visited the site Ali-Express and I found many interesting devices. One of them - HTC Sesnation XE. It's price is unbelievable - $118, it's on 50% for the next 6 days. The phones is refurbished but the only thing that I'm not sure about is - is the seller correct? What do you think guys?


----------



## saeed74 (Jan 8, 2014)

nexusforthewin said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a Nexus 4 as my main phone but I need a second phone so I'm here for an advise. I've had iPhone 3G and now a HTC Tattoo, but I want to get something bigger and better. I visited the site Ali-Express and I found many interesting devices. One of them - HTC Sesnation XE. It's price is unbelievable - $118, it's on 50% for the next 6 days. The phones is refurbished but the only thing that I'm not sure about is - is the seller correct? What do you think guys?

Click to collapse



Take a deep breath, keep calm and Buy one Moto G 



Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## kanouk (Jan 8, 2014)

Nexus 5 will be my next smartphone. I'm enjoying more than never with my current N4 so the next step is clear.


----------



## maleksa (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi,
I bought Meizu MX3 few days ago (equinox 8 core, 2Gb ram, 64Bb storage, Sharp display...) for amazing price (you can google it). Great design, specs with excellent Flyme OS. Now if rumors are true (partnership between Meizu and Canonical) I have jack pot 
There is a lot less known, but great manufactures with solid customer and service support which should be considered when we choosing a new smartphone (Meizu, OPPO, Xiaomi...). They offer great specs for much less money 

Sent from my Meizu MX3 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MAGISTR-Shuba (Jan 8, 2014)

My friend buy Samsung Galaxy S4.. he so happy now )))


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

TagEHeuer said:


> I'd like to buy a phone just to test new ROMS, MODS, etc on. I don't want a piece of crap, but something for around £150 max? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



At the moment I recommend the note 2. Very customizable and a all around awesome device.

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## metterschling (Jan 8, 2014)

Google Nexus 5. Great Hardware, reasonable price, excellent (custom ROM) developer base, stable Cyanogenmod 11 available

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 8, 2014)

metterschling said:


> Google Nexus 5. Great Hardware, reasonable price, excellent (custom ROM) developer base, stable Cyanogenmod 11 available
> 
> Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus is nice but theming development is limited to cm. Where as note 2 theming and rom development is abundant

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## R4Y3K (Jan 8, 2014)

my next mobile will be lg nexus 5


----------



## xithejokerix (Jan 8, 2014)

*Note 3*

Just got the T-Mobile Note 3 and I absolutely love it.


----------



## saeed74 (Jan 8, 2014)

kanouk said:


> Nexus 5 will be my next smartphone. I'm enjoying more than never with my current N4 so the next step is clear.

Click to collapse



Nexus series are great and gonna be the best if google improve battery life

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## randomtd (Jan 8, 2014)

Note 3 Im leaning towards.


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2014)

Next phone I buy....Moto X3.   

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## Bodo_1 (Jan 8, 2014)

my next phone is a s 4 mini


----------



## MAGISTR-Shuba (Jan 8, 2014)

xithejokerix said:


> Just got the T-Mobile Note 3 and I absolutely love it.

Click to collapse



Why, if not secret?


----------



## Yizzer (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaxy s4 for me man.


----------



## Android_Monsters (Jan 9, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## force70 (Jan 9, 2014)

Cod3L1ne said:


> At the moment I recommend the note 2. Very customizable and a all around awesome device.
> 
> *SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*

Click to collapse



I loved my N2 but its a little dated now with the N3 out.ive never understood why anyone would buy an older model when there is a newer improved one released..makes no sense.

That said i do somewhat regret selling the N2..it was a really great device I should have kept it just to fool around with

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## persano (Jan 9, 2014)

force70 said:


> I loved my N2 but its a little dated now with the N3 out.ive never understood why anyone would buy an older model when there is a newer improved one released..makes no sense.
> 
> That said i do somewhat regret selling the N2..it was a really great device I should have kept it just to fool around with
> 
> sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2

Click to collapse



The price ?

Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SnowyNight (Jan 9, 2014)

actually i dont know if i should go with the z ultra, note 3 , nexus 5..or something like mi2s and then a nexus 7 just for multimedia..with the z ultra i would have both in one 

just the bit weak camera makes me think of maybe something else x.x

and the easily scratches that it can get 

but not 3..i dislike that plastic stuff and i was pretty dissapointed from my note ...had to send it in 3 times 

and a bundle would be awesome but also even a bit more expensive ^^ but it would make it a bit easier to browse on 7" and more functional to use it with 1 hand on the go..like the mi2s


----------



## jaff29771 (Jan 9, 2014)

thinking about the Note 3 but not familiar on what's coming out soon.


----------



## tennisCHRIS (Jan 9, 2014)

I was looking to get the Galaxy Note 3 for T-Mobile but since I just dropped and cracked my ancient (but great) T989, I'm stuck with my dad's old HTC G2...but I'm keeping an eye out for what Samsung has to offer.

The CyanogenMod edition Oppo N1 looks really nice however.


----------



## jaff29771 (Jan 9, 2014)

maybe S5 when its out


----------



## force70 (Jan 9, 2014)

persano said:


> The price ?
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry I didnt consider that at all because its not applicable to me...now I feel like an ass...my bad.

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 9, 2014)

force70 said:


> I loved my N2 but its a little dated now with the N3 out.ive never understood why anyone would buy an older model when there is a newer improved one released..makes no sense.
> 
> That said i do somewhat regret selling the N2..it was a really great device I should have kept it just to fool around with
> 
> sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2

Click to collapse



Well because the devs have turned my Note 2 into a note 3 with all note 3 options saved me a few bucks lol so why upgrade for something the device I already have can do the same now say the note 4 comes with holographic keyboard or on wall screen projection then I will upgrade 

*SENT FROM MY SAMMY NIZOTE 2 DN3 BEAST*


----------



## saintsatinstain (Jan 9, 2014)

*My Nexus 4 has a TB of space for movies, music and other files*



force70 said:


> Last time I checked nexus didnt have an sd card slot.
> 
> sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2

Click to collapse



Lack of sd bothered me also, but I bought a Seagate Wireless Plus portable external hard drive one TB; it creates own wireless network, several mobile devices can use same time.  Why upload your music somewhere else in the cloud when you can carry your whole D drive (where I move Documents folder) in your pocket
I also like real FM radios in phones, but none, so I bought a tiny mimorex AM FM radio.  Previous phones I carried two spare charged batteries, but with the Nexus 4 I carry two portable solar chargers.

You can bypass its limitations and experience Nexus 4's awesomeness.


----------



## Darth (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's my argument for the Moto x....   






Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## casabato (Jan 9, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Here's my argument for the Moto x....
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well done, guy.....


----------



## gecko55 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am gonna buy me a NOTE III and PS4. I have a deal on ebay.:good:


----------



## giangimilan (Jan 9, 2014)

Just got the gs4 and love it. I think the next phone will be either be a gs5 or note4 depending on when I'm able to upgrade


----------



## GuestK00464 (Jan 9, 2014)

Enough Sammy..... I can't afford 2 buy more costly plastic.....HTC I m Ol urs......waiting 4 next htc

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod3L1ne (Jan 9, 2014)

gecko55 said:


> I am gonna buy me a NOTE III and PS4. I have a deal on ebay.:good:

Click to collapse



Lol how much 600 ? I got my Note off craigslist even trade for my Ipad that I got from trading my red s3 now that was a deal


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## luca.miotto87 (Jan 9, 2014)

absolutely the nex galaxy s5 even if nexus 5 is cool


----------



## kozmin31 (Jan 9, 2014)

*new phone*

deffinetely note 3!


----------



## Paintstar (Jan 9, 2014)

Going for a Nexus 5 or the next big thing from HTC. 
Sammy again when they use aluminum!


----------



## aadilkhan000 (Jan 9, 2014)

Buy z1 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

I will by a xiaomi or a s4! What did you think is better?
Sorry for my bad english 

Tuxy1


----------



## SnowyNight (Jan 10, 2014)

Tuxy1 said:


> I will by a xiaomi or a s4! What did you think is better?
> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> Tuxy1

Click to collapse



well in my opinion the mi3 surpasses even the note 3...the mi2s is great if you want a smaller phone and dont care about fhd


----------



## codabrink (Jan 10, 2014)

I really like my s4. I'm going to be keeping it for a while.


----------



## BadWolff23 (Jan 10, 2014)

I just got my jote 10.1 (2012) for christmas and its a pretty neat gear, id like to have a nexus 5 and I'm getting an ouya this month!


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

SnowyNight said:


> well in my opinion the mi3 surpasses even the note 3...the mi2s is great if you want a smaller phone and dont care about fhd

Click to collapse



Okay i think the mi3 is my favorite! Can i flash it or is it complicated 

Tuxy1


----------



## HeisehKiiN (Jan 10, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nexus5 is also nice

Tuxy1


----------



## ivancg90 (Jan 10, 2014)

iphone 6


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

An iphon is to expansive and the os7 is not my Favorit OS 

Tuxy1


----------



## kaomac (Jan 10, 2014)

I bought a Nexus 4 months ago so no going to buy a new smartphone right now. But I really think the Motorola's G and X are good for a good price. And they have updates and a lot of Rom.
 Unless you play a lot, I am convinced that a flagship is useless. 

Envoyé de mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2014)

kaomac said:


> I bought a Nexus 4 months ago so no going to buy a new smartphone right now. But I really think the Motorola's G and X are good for a good price. And they have updates and a lot of Rom.
> Unless you play a lot, I am convinced that a flagship is useless.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Nexus 4 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just wanted to point out that they do not have many Roms actually.  But they are nearly vanilla Android already and with xposed you can have all the custom Rom features you want.

But yes...I'm not a big gamer....and the Moto x is the smoothest and most refined phone I've used.  Signal is awesome too....compared to past phones...and some house guests newer more expensive phones.  

Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2014)

SnowyNight said:


> well in my opinion the mi3 surpasses even the note 3...the mi2s is great if you want a smaller phone and dont care about fhd

Click to collapse



How do you figure?

 correct me if im wrong but the mi3 isnt even LTE capable.



sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## CL1311 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would love to get the Note 3 but think I'm going to hold off for the S5.


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 10, 2014)

force70 said:


> How do you figure?
> 
> correct me if im wrong but the mi3 isnt even LTE capable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LTE is only intended for the Chinese market. 

Tuxy1


----------



## BZRK49 (Jan 10, 2014)

Hoping the HTC One Two will be great :good:


----------



## azureskies (Jan 10, 2014)

Being a student and all, I'm eyeing the Moto G. It's a fantastic phone for the price.


----------



## wtfchuck (Jan 10, 2014)

Still on OG GNEX here.


----------



## force70 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tuxy1 said:


> LTE is only intended for the Chinese market.
> 
> Tuxy1

Click to collapse



Yeah thats seems to be the trend with the chinese devices. There are alot of killer chinese devices hardware wise and they are so cheap but without LTE  to me they are just paperweights. I hope that trend changes this year

sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 11, 2014)

I will choose between Xperia L or Xperia M or simillar phones.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## Tuxy1 (Jan 11, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yeah thats seems to be the trend with the chinese devices. There are alot of killer chinese devices hardware wise and they are so cheap but without LTE  to me they are just paperweights. I hope that trend changes this year
> 
> sent from canada via my S4,Note 3 or G2

Click to collapse



I need no LTE therefore the mi3 for me is interesting

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dnitro (Jan 11, 2014)

Tuxy1 said:


> I need no LTE therefore the mi3 for me is interesting
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



yeah im getting the n3 unless the s5 looks better


----------



## Cyenominerva (Jan 11, 2014)

I just got the Note 3 Snapdragon version, running CM11 on here and totally loving it! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Fretless (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey all!
My Note2 got stolen and I'm looking for another kickass phablet. Note3 also seems cool but I had screen burn issues with the amoled panel and want to avoid it this time. It's just the amoled display that's keeping me from getting a Note3. 

Do you think there's another phablet as powerful as the Note3 with a non-amoled display?


----------



## electricpete1 (Jan 11, 2014)

MakaMika said:


> Well,I get a little afraid about chaging ROMs,I don't like risking and fear that i might brick my phones,but I have been told that roms and themes etc.. are more available for the s4 than Z1,is that true?

Click to collapse



No, not true.  Most newer s4's (including att and Verizon versions) ship with firmware that has  locked bootloader.   At present, we have only a  recovery called safe strap, which will flash only touch wiz based roms.   Kernel can't be changed. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicknitewolf (Jan 11, 2014)

NEXUS 5:laugh:


----------



## toxykx (Jan 11, 2014)

i am 2 years already with Samsung Galaxy S2 .. i just love it , it just like |the best Phone" for me


----------



## mimbar (Jan 12, 2014)

i want nexus five but its to expensive


----------



## CB620 (Jan 12, 2014)

Next phone will be the S5, and than the Note 4.

Lg G flex is my daily driver now. 

Sent from my LG-F340S using Tapatalk


----------



## lazy9090 (Jan 12, 2014)

What are some good, newer models of Android phones that are also friendly toward rooted users?


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

OPPO N1  :good::good:


----------



## dnitro (Jan 12, 2014)

kupuk23 said:


> OPPO N1  :good::good:

Click to collapse



oppo is kinda weird to me.


----------



## Cyenominerva (Jan 12, 2014)

Dr Fretless said:


> Hey all!
> My Note2 got stolen and I'm looking for another kickass phablet. Note3 also seems cool but I had screen burn issues with the amoled panel and want to avoid it this time. It's just the amoled display that's keeping me from getting a Note3.
> 
> Do you think there's another phablet as powerful as the Note3 with a non-amoled display?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z Ultra

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## hungtruong7 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm waiting for Asus Zenfone 5


----------



## kupuk23 (Jan 12, 2014)

dnitro said:


> oppo is kinda weird to me.

Click to collapse



why? because the "China" ? lol


----------



## dortego63 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm looking  at the s4


----------



## qaz2453 (Jan 12, 2014)

Anything nexus 

Sent from my Nexus 4 + 7


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

of course i want to buy galaxy note 3
but if i see my budget, i like to buy xperia M / SP firstly


----------



## Asif Wani (Jan 12, 2014)

*mine will be*

nexus 4


----------



## ardanai (Jan 12, 2014)

*hi all
I want to buy new dual sim android phone
which dual sim has better support, developers and roms ?
between HTC, SAMSUNG, SONY, LG and MOTOROLA ?*


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

ardanai said:


> *hi all
> I want to buy new dual sim android phone
> which dual sim has better support, developers and roms ?
> between HTC, SAMSUNG, SONY, LG and MOTOROLA ?*

Click to collapse



Why not check those phones forum sections and see???

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardanai (Jan 12, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Why not check those phones forum sections and see???
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



because in their section I can't find any support
for example: in HTC ONE we have just 1 rom for dual sim and other roms are for single sim
also Samsung GS4mini dual and ...


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

ardanai said:


> because in their section I can't find any support
> for example: in HTC ONE we have just 1 rom for dual sim and other roms are for single sim
> also Samsung GS4mini dual and ...

Click to collapse



Then there's your answer............no?  

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## ardanai (Jan 12, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Then there's your answer............no?
> 
> Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No ... my answer comes from who has know


----------



## Darth (Jan 12, 2014)

ardanai said:


> No ... my answer comes from who has know

Click to collapse



If there's no roms for them on xda....it will be the same anywhere.  Xda is far and away the most popular development site.   

So what you see here is pretty much what you get.....Or in this case, what you don't get.  Lol

So based on what you've said....none of them have much happening with development.   You'll have to decide what's more important to you...dual Sims, or lots of development.  

Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakspiro (Jan 12, 2014)

waiting galaxy s5 for lunch


----------



## scottcameron (Jan 12, 2014)

If you want it now then Note 3... If you are okay waiting then S5 should be amazing.


----------



## Alexandar-II (Jan 12, 2014)

Arc is still good for me, but lately is little bit annoying, 512 MB RAM, single core proc. so when i decide to buy new smartphone it will be Sony Z, Z1 or Z ultra


----------



## fousekis21 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am stucked with galaxy s series so galaxy s5 i guess...


----------



## ascian (Jan 13, 2014)

How are you "stucked" with the S series?  Shouldn't open that can of worms, but I can't help myself.


----------



## force70 (Jan 13, 2014)

Alexandar-II said:


> Arc is still good for me, but lately is little bit annoying, 512 MB RAM, single core proc. so when i decide to buy new smartphone it will be Sony Z, Z1 or Z ultra

Click to collapse



Arc? You def need a new phone!

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## josephnero (Jan 13, 2014)

Iam wating for xperia Z1 for Verizon codenammed sirus.rumor says it will have 5.2 screen with 2K resolution.will be announced next month at MWC

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kakera (Jan 13, 2014)

I would like to buy the futur motorola by Google :good:


----------



## akashtaker001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Any phone with Tegra K1 SOC


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

hey guys galaxy s3 or nexus 4 ?
i have to say i will not even root one of these devices when i get it
but what do you found is better
for me i briefer galaxy s3
thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Jeik (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hey guys galaxy s3 or nexus 4 ?
> i have to say i will not even root one of these devices when i get it
> but what do you found is better
> for me i briefer galaxy s3
> ...

Click to collapse



S3 has bigger screen, and has the optimal speed and camera. 
I would take the s3 if I were you

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks as i said me too brefer s3 and i love touchwiz 5
i have it in my current armv6 device

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> thanks as i said me too brefer s3 and i love touchwiz 5
> i have it in my current armv6 device
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Bro, it's prefer not brefer. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Bro, it's prefer not brefer.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



it is not problem i prefer it
i will buy the s3 
and thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a Galaxy S3 international version and im so glad with it, using XDA forums i can make my phone everlasting. I recommend buy it because of relation in price/quality


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

soulgfx said:


> I have a Galaxy S3 international version and im so glad with it, using XDA forums i can make my phone everlasting. I recommend buy it because of relation in price/quality

Click to collapse



i will when i finish exam 
i think i will buy I9300 64GB version!!!!!!!!
 thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## drmjp93 (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i will when i finish exam
> i think i will buy I9300 64GB version!!!!!!!!
> thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Be quick I also also wanted 64 but ended up with 16 as 64 not available and if they are then of old manufacturing date which maybe the affected emmc chip luckly I got a new chip and currently running 4.4.2 kitkat haha! Awesome 1.6Ghz overclocked

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

ok i will ask somebodys i have 3 weeks to choose

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## drmjp93 (Jan 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> ok i will ask somebodys i have 3 weeks to choose
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Get device of date March 2013 later

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 13, 2014)

thanks i will see 
from where you are ?

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Orion98 (Jan 13, 2014)

I would like to have a nexus 5 or galaxy s4 google edition


----------



## v3ng3anc32002 (Jan 13, 2014)

*Nexus 5*

Mine will be a nexus 5, coming from nexus 4. Loved the available roms for them and now i can't go back to something else.


----------



## NIKEstickER (Jan 13, 2014)

I think the S5 is gonna be worth waiting for if they decide to make touchwiz bareable with kitkat

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tilgare (Jan 13, 2014)

I got an HTC One at release in March and started a new contract with T-Mobile.  I've loved the phone, but the coverage wasn't what I was used to - great in the city, absolutely zero 30 second outside.  My wife and I both travel out of the city for work, so having spotty coverage wasn't going to do.  Started a new contract with Verizon and picked up another HTC One for myself (and one for my wife).  

I don't think I'll stick with it for the full 2 years, but no upgrade plans currently.  The M8 will be incremental and I'm sure any new software features will make it back to the M7 one way or another.  I really love having stereo front facing speakers though, so it seems unlikely I'll give those up any time soon.  I might give the Moto X a try at some point since the cash price has dropped so low, but I'm not sure I can stay away from the One.  We'll see what Q3 and Q4 2014 bring though, something good might come along.  Q1 and Q2 are looking pretty tame.

As for anyone looking, the Moto X and HTC One are both great options.  If the bigger phones tickle your fancy, the HTC One Max or Note 3 are pretty killer too (not my thing though).


----------



## cc_rock (Jan 13, 2014)

I currently have a Galasy S4 i9505.. and I'm very happy with it.. 
but I think the next one will be a Nexus.. maybe the Nexus 6 when it will come out... 
I like the "pure Android" experience..


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Jan 14, 2014)

my choice is Galaxy Note 3 - Best hardware so far


----------



## scantyisland (Jan 14, 2014)

*my current*

my current phone is a nexus 5


----------



## WaveII_Jil (Jan 14, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Z Compact*

It has to be Sony Xperia Z Compact. The phone will be really good with almost all the features of Sony Xperia Z but in a smaller 4.3 Inch screen package.


----------



## narkyz (Jan 14, 2014)

I currently own a SGS4 GT-I9005. I bought it because samsung released the GT-I9005G which is quite similar and I knew that I'll have a chance to run AOSP rom.

Everything is not perfect since GE roms always need to be tweaked a little bit but I'm quite happy with it.

My next phone will probably be a Nexus (the 6 maybe...). I would have bought one before if buying hardware on the play store was possible in my country (Belgium)...


----------



## KnifeHead (Jan 14, 2014)

Next gen of samsung galaxy S or Note, maybe...


----------



## jasman22 (Jan 14, 2014)

*jasman22*

I would recommend a galazy note11. I've had alot of different smartphones, and this is by far the best!! Hope this helps you with ypur decision.


----------



## rajrahul07 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Both mobiles cannot be compared.*

Galaxy S3 and Note cannot be compared as each one has its own importance. But in my opinion u should surely go for Note.


----------



## kaomac (Jan 14, 2014)

kj2112 said:


> Just wanted to point out that they do not have many Roms actually.  But they are nearly vanilla Android already and with xposed you can have all the custom Rom features you want.
> 
> But yes...I'm not a big gamer....and the Moto x is the smoothest and most refined phone I've used.  Signal is awesome too....compared to past phones...and some house guests newer more expensive phones.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X cell phone telephone.....

Click to collapse



Yep i checked and you're right. i only saw CM11...


----------



## Migou67 (Jan 14, 2014)

A promising phone for me will be the Vivo Xplay 3S :good:


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jan 14, 2014)

I want to buy sth which price is about 300$. I think about HTC One S and One X. Do you have any other suggestions?


----------



## UrGonnaDie (Jan 14, 2014)

I think my next phone will have to be the note 2 i dont see anything else thats coming out that interests me.


----------



## Salelimone (Jan 14, 2014)

I was thinking about Google edition of HTC ONE, I love it, but something new UI as Oppo N1 could be cool  

Inviato dal mio U9200 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## beanboy89 (Jan 15, 2014)

Not sure what I want at this point. Probably a Play Edition Moto G or maybe a Lumia 920. Not sure if I want to go Android or Windows Phone next. 

Sent from my One X using Tapatalk


----------



## alaziz.abbie (Jan 15, 2014)

i just wondering HH with min benchmark 17k with NFC under $200 and easy to upgrade android version


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

well... here Moto G is very popular, I had one in my hands and is very good for a phone on a budget but, only internal memory is a big letdown for me, I always need lots of space for music


----------



## fiskigt (Jan 15, 2014)

My next phone is probably a galaxy s5 mini when it comes out. If it gets good reviews. All new premium phones are way too big. I don't even know how ppl can be ok with 5,2" + phones. So s5 mini or whatever 4-4,5" alternative that comes out this year. 

Skickat från min GT-I9000 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## absquez (Jan 15, 2014)

*Will phones evolve to something else*

i want to try the Nexus 5 or something better in that series


----------



## danatiel (Jan 15, 2014)

I guess I would eventually try the Note 3


----------



## Kneidel (Jan 15, 2014)

S5


----------



## FunkyMuse (Jan 15, 2014)

Mine would be LG G pro but it is so expensive, I will try to get iOcean x7 because it has quad core processor :victory:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 15, 2014)

hey guys s3 or nexus 4
but here nexus 4 is less money

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------

for gaming and browsering and this things 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## mossesmos (Jan 15, 2014)

its gonna be a note 3 for sure.....


----------



## pongnamu (Jan 15, 2014)

I am undecided between Xperia Z and Nexus 5. What should I buy?


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Jan 15, 2014)

pongnamu said:


> I am undecided between Xperia Z and Nexus 5. What should I buy?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 all the way...
I'll buy myself a 16GB Moto G.

Only Chuck Norris can judge me


----------



## soulgfx (Jan 15, 2014)

Moto G is a good one due to quality/price relevation, but i think Nexus 4 rocks it!


----------



## HaffTonne (Jan 15, 2014)

Whatever the latest google-released device is when I'm looking, sick of the pain of Romming HTCs.


----------



## kewkie (Jan 15, 2014)

What do you think about the LG G2? Im thinking about to get it over my HTC One. Im getting pretty tired of my HTC

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hey guys s3 or nexus 4
> but here nexus 4 is less money
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium
> ...

Click to collapse



anyone

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jan 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> anyone

Click to collapse



Get the Nexus 4. The official support will last longer and It has nearly perfected Roms where as S3 is still a bugfest.

---------- Post added at 11:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 PM ----------

I think I'll stick with my Nexus 5 for as long as Google supports it. Then maybe Galaxy S7 if there's going to be one...


----------



## rtaylo (Jan 15, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Oh wow yeah


----------



## arstrain (Jan 15, 2014)

*Samsung S5!*

Samsung S5!


----------



## Caust2056 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Best Phone for me*

Hello,

i got my S4 Active now 

For me it is the best phone, especially due to water resistance :good:


----------



## psychicsword (Jan 16, 2014)

I just bought a Moto X for Verizon and I am liking it so far


----------



## pongnamu (Jan 16, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> anyone
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is better choice


----------



## kamendra (Jan 16, 2014)

pongnamu said:


> I am undecided between Xperia Z and Nexus 5. What should I buy?

Click to collapse



Google Nexus 5 is much better compare to Sony xperia Z because it has a 4.95-inch IPS full HD display which is made of Corning Gorilla Glass 3. The Nexus 5 packs the powerful quad-core 2.3 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon 800 mobile SoC, 2 GB RAM, and Android 4.4 KitKat out of the box. The 130 grams weighing smartphone comes with dual-band WiFi, Bluetooth 4.0 LE and 2300 mAh battery.

---------- Post added at 07:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 AM ----------




soulgfx said:


> Moto G is a good one due to quality/price relevation, but i think Nexus 4 rocks it!

Click to collapse



Yes...but big difference in price.


----------



## Herberteten (Jan 16, 2014)

maybe galaxy s5, but is too expensive


----------



## kamendra (Jan 16, 2014)

assassinst said:


> of course i want to buy galaxy note 3
> but if i see my budget, i like to buy xperia M / SP firstly

Click to collapse



I think you should go with sony xperia m dual because it's much better compare to xperia m.

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------




absquez said:


> i want to try the Nexus 5 or something better in that series

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is amazing mobile phone in this price range.


----------



## derod (Jan 16, 2014)

First android phone was Htc Desire. I regretted ever buying it because the thing was slow and battery drained even when rooted. I thought never to buy an android again until the S3 debuted in 2012. Necer looked back since buying it.


----------



## zdravo (Jan 16, 2014)

i'm in two minds between LG G2 and Xperia Z1... :s
Actually, i've got a HTC HD2


----------



## Greybush2 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Moto X*

Just got the Moto X. Great phone for a great price.:good:


----------



## techfreak243 (Jan 16, 2014)

*My next phone*

my next phone may be the next Galaxy phone whichever one comes out in December of this year. yes this december is my upgrade date for my next phone. bullcrap.


----------



## Nuwairi (Jan 16, 2014)

*yo*

guys i want to upgrade from tab 2 7.0 too mega 6.3. i like big phones,tablets etc as my hand is big enough to hold my tab single handedly, so is mega 6.3 a worthy upgrade? tq


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 16, 2014)

Nuwairi said:


> guys i want to upgrade from tab 2 7.0 too mega 6.3. i like big phones,tablets etc as my hand is big enough to hold my tab single handedly, so is mega 6.3 a worthy upgrade? tq

Click to collapse



why you dont get nexus 7 2013 as you say

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Jeik (Jan 16, 2014)

techfreak243 said:


> my next phone may be the next Galaxy phone whichever one comes out in December of this year. yes this december is my upgrade date for my next phone. bullcrap.

Click to collapse



Galaxy mega all the way,I would kill for a high-end Samsung smartphone xD

Sent from my Quadro SQ-50E85F using xda premium


----------



## Mokstar (Jan 16, 2014)

haha which one did you go for in the end?


----------



## Inoki (Jan 17, 2014)

Galaxy mega or Nexus 5 :laugh: The nexus rocks though haha


----------



## FianDeAhmad (Jan 17, 2014)

I prefer local Android from my country, Himax Polymer-Li


----------



## derod (Jan 17, 2014)

Like i said the note 3 but if the S5 turns out better then I sell the note 3.


----------



## Christophorus (Jan 17, 2014)

*Verizon LG G2 on T-Mobiles Network*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



You could get the verizon lg g2 from ebay for around $400 
(Got mine for $370 with a bad verizon IMEI which doesn't matter cause I planned to use it on tmobile)
This device comes unlocked by default so theres no way you'll find one that doesn't work for t-mobile. 
Grab a nice case for it and you're set.


----------



## fulldaykg (Jan 17, 2014)

I just bought the Nexus 5!!! I am dying for it to ship.  Can't wait!


----------



## derod (Jan 17, 2014)

andr0id_xda said:


> i like the galaxy nexus ,but i am waiting to see some new phones like gs3 and others

Click to collapse



The gs3 been come out year and a half ago. You mean the g5 but its coming out in 3 month


----------



## Nuwairi (Jan 17, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> why you dont get nexus 7 2013 as you say
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



yeahhh nexus 7 is def a good tablet but call me weird but i like the ability to call on a big device that's y mega comes up to my mind haha and ps voice+ doesnt work in my country


----------



## ocarinaz64 (Jan 17, 2014)

What I really enjoy about Android is that different devices suit different people better.  Of course you get all the different options like screen size, storage, and speed.  But you also get the opportunity to use and develop custom ROMs for your device.  So you can get just what you're looking for.  Another big choice would be to find out about the wireless network coverage in your area.  For example, you might not want to spend any extra to get an LTE device if your coverage area doesn't have that network anyway.

As for myself, I just bought an HTC EVO 4G LTE.  Where I live we have 4G WiMax coverage, not LTE.  I had debated on trying for a cheaper phone, but I really liked the ROM development that was going on for that device.  I also hear that in the future Sprint should be giving my area an upgrade and I can get LTE speeds.


----------



## nikzDHD (Jan 17, 2014)

cc_rock said:


> I currently have a Galasy S4 i9505.. and I'm very happy with it..
> but I think the next one will be a Nexus.. maybe the Nexus 6 when it will come out...
> I like the "pure Android" experience..

Click to collapse



Flash the GPE Rom and you'll have the pure Android experience.  

Sent from my Nexus 7 2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerberus$ (Jan 18, 2014)

i dont know about u but i had an s iii 10 days before... now i get nexus 4. its really mutch better device!!!
if u want a newest go for nexus 5 !


----------



## hbayar_morph (Jan 18, 2014)

*Next*

My next phone would be Note 4. But this time I'll not hurry like Note 3, because CMod wasn't available until this month.


----------



## Sakthivel_Subbiah (Jan 18, 2014)

*Micromax A74*

My next smartphone is Micromax A74!!! its a nice budget friendly and also user friendly phone:good:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 18, 2014)

Cerberus$ said:


> i dont know about u but i had an s iii 10 days before... now i get nexus 4. its really mutch better device!!!
> if u want a newest go for nexus 5 !

Click to collapse



what the nexus 4 is better than galaxy s3

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## theepicflyer (Jan 18, 2014)

Moto G! Best phone I have ever had. Cheap, almost stock KitKat, and easy rooting make it a giant plus! 

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 18, 2014)

theepicflyer said:


> Moto G! Best phone I have ever had. Cheap, almost stock KitKat, and easy rooting make it a giant plus!
> 
> Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Easy rooting? You need to unlock your bootloader and also lose your warranty. Still moto G seems a nice phone.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## FireFlow (Jan 18, 2014)

galaxy s 5 ofcourse


----------



## appsmarsterx (Jan 18, 2014)

yep.. hard to beat Moto G for $200..


----------



## jordi_e (Jan 18, 2014)

Mine GS2 and nexus 5 will be the next 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## theepicflyer (Jan 18, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Easy rooting? You need to unlock your bootloader and also lose your warranty. Still moto G seems a nice phone.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I have only rooted 4 phones, and this has been the easiest... 

Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk


----------



## EDWIGE49 (Jan 18, 2014)

theepicflyer said:


> I have only rooted 4 phones, and this has been the easiest...
> 
> Sent from my XT1034 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5


----------



## b___ (Jan 18, 2014)

*not the latest one *

They are usually ridulously overpriced, and then drop in prices a lot. Also buying a used phone makes a lot of sense especially after holiday season. People are selling thier old (6-month) devices for half the price, but they are still very good hardware. With software from XDA you can bring them back to life.


----------



## meLocator (Jan 18, 2014)

iPhone 5s or Samsung Note 3


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 18, 2014)

1st place: Nokia Lumia 1020 or 1520

2nd place: Sony Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## derod (Jan 18, 2014)

rokuwinds said:


> 1st place: Nokia Lumia 1020 or 1520
> 
> 2nd place: Sony Xperia Z1 compact

Click to collapse



Youre placing lumia 1020 in 1st place? Are you insane?


----------



## rokuwinds (Jan 18, 2014)

derod said:


> Youre placing lumia 1020 in 1st place? Are you insane?

Click to collapse



May be I am, but I love this device because of  it's awesome camera...and, yes, it's lime yellow colour is so sexy


----------



## Darth (Jan 18, 2014)

There's a lot of people on xda that seem to have super high expectations of these phones tiny cheap cameras ....even a cheap camera will blow a phone camera away...yet many don't seem to understand this.

My point...I agree with the above post ...if your main concern is the phones camera...get a lumia 1020 and be done with it.  Its the closet phone camera out there to a cheap real camera.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## jtsv (Jan 18, 2014)

If you determine what feature is most important to you and prioritize the rest then you can make a viable comparison. 

This way you remove anyone's opinion. Ex: Sprint, Removable Battery, SD Card, Camera would be my starting line up. Sprint because I need unlimited data (5 phones) it is best price in my area. 

Rest is what I deem important to me. In my family we have 2 S4, 2S3, 2 iOS and each has their own preference even if I disagree.

S3 that I have is rooted and wifi only because of Knox I can't root my S4. So even comparing the 2 phones I carry I have my reasons.

 The point is they have chosen it for whatever reason and so did I.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mithun23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Next LG's flagship device or maybe Samsung Note 4....

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hapticc (Jan 18, 2014)

Mine next flagship will be Either Gionee Elife E7 or Samsung Galaxy S5 or HTC ONE+


----------



## derod (Jan 18, 2014)

Cant wait to see what the note 4 will look like. Maybe it'll look different hopefully and be slimmer.


----------



## waqasjeral (Jan 18, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I intend to buy Samsung galaxy s4


----------



## Driftking007 (Jan 18, 2014)

I want to have a htc one dual sim


----------



## pav290588 (Jan 18, 2014)

My choice would definitely be the Samsung S[4 or 5] but if it comes in a pure android version .. Without the Samsung apps preloaded ..!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## innomi (Jan 19, 2014)

pav290588 said:


> My choice would definitely be the Samsung S[4 or 5] but if it comes in a pure android version .. Without the Samsung apps preloaded ..!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Keep on dreaming... Pure stock android will never come on a branded phone. 

Keep it with the Nexus for stock! 
Or buy any fone you want. Root it and flash pure android! 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## Darth (Jan 19, 2014)

innomi said:


> Keep on dreaming... Pure stock android will never come on a branded phone.
> 
> Keep it with the Nexus for stock!
> Or buy any fone you want. Root it and flash pure android!
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto x and g.....pretty much pure android...just a few Moto apps thrown in, which can easily be froze.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## jime1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Any of the new coming Xperias with Gorilla Glass ! :good:


----------



## killall (Jan 19, 2014)

Sammy Galaxy 5 for me!


----------



## itsMetatron (Jan 19, 2014)

im so stuck i really want the next HTC One but after switching to android i want to try a few different phones now!


----------



## Rasmaster (Jan 19, 2014)

*same here*



jime1 said:


> Any of the new coming Xperias with Gorilla Glass ! :good:

Click to collapse




Looking longingly at the s4 my self. Too poor for that. Maybe when it drops a bit.


----------



## HoLfElDeR (Jan 19, 2014)

Nexus 5, or some of the new sony xperias


----------



## The_Bird (Jan 19, 2014)

So, I'm probably stuck with Verizon for the foreseeable future, and despite my desire for a nice, hackable Nexus, there is no indication that a CDMA version will ever see the light of day. Is there any phone available on my network that would be a decent replacement for a Nexus in that it's good for toying around with (unlocked/able bootloader, etc.)?


----------



## rockacm (Jan 19, 2014)

xperia m


----------



## TraxterMaster (Jan 19, 2014)

I wish they would bring the Asus padphone to AWS signal in canada. But for now it will be Samsung


----------



## mike21pr (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a Galaxy Note 3 and I'm going to replace it with a Moto G Google Play Edition. Sure it's not nearly as powerful and feature rich as the Note 3 but it has pretty good specs, runs great, latest Android version straight from Google and less than $200 full price. I recieve it tomorrow and selling the Note for over a $300 profit XD

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## corpzz (Jan 20, 2014)

*htc one like*

Something htc one like but alot better.


----------



## derod (Jan 20, 2014)

mike21pr said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 3 and I'm going to replace it with a Moto G Google Play Edition. Sure it's not nearly as powerful and feature rich as the Note 3 but it has pretty good specs, runs great, latest Android version straight from Google and less than $200 full price. I recieve it tomorrow and selling the Note for over a $300 profit XD
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You dont know what youre doing.. ha ha ha


----------



## Mickyman (Jan 20, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5 for me.

I had Galaxy S
Skipped S2
Have S3
Skipping S4.


----------



## kinetic_soul (Jan 20, 2014)

Nexus 6 lol its gonna be crazy. But whats crazier is what comes after it. They can't name the device Nexus 7 so it'll be interesting what they decide to name it xD


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic_soul said:


> Nexus 6 lol its gonna be crazy. But whats crazier is what comes after it. They can't name the device Nexus 7 so it'll be interesting what they decide to name it xD

Click to collapse



What if there won't be any nexus after the next nexus? Isn't the thought frightening? Maybe till then Google will shift from other manufacturers to moto and nexus like devices would be manufactured in some other names by Motorola.

Suggest me a dual sim below13k in India. Thanks.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Woodny (Jan 20, 2014)

Right now I have iPhone 4 but I'm thinking about Nexus 5, i would like to try smartphone with Android system.


----------



## mchudzwincey (Jan 20, 2014)

LG Nexus 4 ofc.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

mchudzwincey said:


> LG Nexus 4 ofc.

Click to collapse



hi man why you dont buy galaxy s3
it is similar price

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hi man why you dont buy galaxy s3
> it is similar price
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is better than s3 dude.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 20, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Nexus 4 is better than s3 dude.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



in some things but if did a stock rom for s3 it will be more better And if you love touchwiz it very good device
i have choice to prefer one i will buy s3 on next month

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ashiekg (Jan 20, 2014)

ashiekg said:


> I think I will stay with my Xperia device..
> So probably the next Z1 or Z1 Ultra.
> 
> And maaaayybe thinking of the next Nexus, *BUT ONLY* if Samsung is creating it!

Click to collapse



Edit above..


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 20, 2014)

ashiekg said:


> I think I will stay with my Xperia device..
> So probably the next Z1 or Z1 Ultra.
> 
> And maaaayybe thinking of the next Nexus, *BUT ONLY*

Click to collapse



Next flagship is coming soon. It is Z2, with 5.2" screen. And smaller bezel this time.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## kevlo911 (Jan 20, 2014)

anyone know a list of upcoming vzw phones this year?


----------



## Austinbos (Jan 20, 2014)

HTC One


----------



## zuklior (Jan 20, 2014)

*waste of time*



ByteSwarm said:


> I'm waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices

Click to collapse



you can throw your cash to the trash right now instead


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Jan 20, 2014)

kinetic_soul said:


> Nexus 6 lol its gonna be crazy. But whats crazier is what comes after it. They can't name the device Nexus 7 so it'll be interesting what they decide to name it xD

Click to collapse




Why do people still think this? There will not be a Nexus 6 unless the screen size is 6". 

This years phone, with a 5" screen, would be the Nexus 5 (2014).


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Piereligio (Jan 20, 2014)

MikeyMike01 said:


> Why do people still think this? There will not be a Nexus 6 unless the screen size is 6".
> 
> This years phone, with a 5" screen, would be the Nexus 5 (2014).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like it has been done for nexus 7 2012/2013.


----------



## dastac (Jan 21, 2014)

i really wish i could have lumia, i never use windows phone and i really want to try it out


----------



## sauja (Jan 21, 2014)

waiting for moto G to be launched in INDIA!! :laugh:

---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------




dastac said:


> i really wish i could have lumia, i never use windows phone and i really want to try it out

Click to collapse



windows phone is good.....but if you are a tinkker, you are better off with an android phone(probably with a good dev community)


----------



## Kristen Bell (Jan 21, 2014)

perhaps HTC One. It looks model and so great :good::good:


----------



## dastac (Jan 21, 2014)

sauja said:


> waiting for moto G to be launched in INDIA!! :laugh:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



actually i just want to try using windows phone as i never used it before. hehe
and in my country windows phone its not as popular as android and ios, i like to be different. haha


----------



## derod (Jan 21, 2014)

dastac said:


> actually i just want to try using windows phone as i never used it before. hehe
> and in my country windows phone its not as popular as android and ios, i like to be different. haha

Click to collapse



Well dont buy a windows phone just to be diff from everyone. If you get one it should be for the right reasons, like buying it because you like it. If not, you'll be getting it for others to prove a point to them. That means youre not buying it for yourself.

If you buy it to be diff from everyone, youre actually not being yourself and youre not being diff than everyone. Youre actually the same as they are, no diff.


----------



## dastac (Jan 21, 2014)

derod said:


> Well dont buy a windows phone just to be diff from everyone. If you get one it should be for the right reasons, like buying it because you like it. If not, you'll be getting it for others to prove a point to them. That means youre not buying it for yourself.
> 
> If you buy it to be diff from everyone, youre actually not being yourself and youre not being diff than everyone. Youre actually the same as they are, no diff.

Click to collapse



thanks for your opinion btw, but i just want to try other os than android and i dont like ios. thats why i want to try WP

but in the end i still use my s4 and not planing to change to new phone in the near future


----------



## WHOneedsSOX (Jan 21, 2014)

I had the Galaxy Nexus and just switched to the LG G2 and I've been liking it a lot so far. Very smooth and fast.


----------



## ashiekg (Jan 21, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Next flagship is coming soon. It is Z2, with 5.2" screen. And smaller bezel this time.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Really..? Quadcore?


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 21, 2014)

ashiekg said:


> Really..? Quadcore?

Click to collapse



Yup read about it on tech sites. Latest Qualcomm snapdragon processor with 3gb ram. Same camera, new Xperia UI. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## hristopelov (Jan 21, 2014)

The next iPhone that would have 6" screen...


----------



## badnaffy (Jan 21, 2014)

now i have note3 and next phone is galaxy s5 
8 cores ftw ^^


----------



## emblazonpunk (Jan 21, 2014)

it's Galaxy Ace 3 :angel:


----------



## Police666 (Jan 21, 2014)

note 3 for me


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Police666 said:


> note 3 for me

Click to collapse



noooooo
buy 2 of galaxy note 2
one for you and one for me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Police666 (Jan 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> noooooo
> buy 2 of galaxy note 2
> one for you and one for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



or i buy a note 3 and you buy me a gear


----------



## croppz (Jan 21, 2014)

Got an HTC One in October to replace my DNA. I just bought a mint iPhone 5s on swappa to daily drive for a while. I'll probably send in my One to get the camera  fixed since I won't have to go without a phone for a week or two. 

Will be interesting to be back on an iPhone. Last one I had was the 4. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Police666 said:


> or i buy a note 3 and you buy me a gear

Click to collapse



if the note 3 for me yes

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## BDH1977 (Jan 21, 2014)

*trying to get my 10 posts so i can post in some dev threads*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Not sure I love my GNEX toro I would love to stay with the gnex family but Ill take what ever people are deving the most for.


----------



## Unknownkj (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe a HTC, moto or lg. Been getting disappointed with Samsung.I would love a nexus but I want a larger screen.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wibber (Jan 21, 2014)

Nexux 7 2013 as abdo jouma says

Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 21, 2014)

Wibber said:


> Nexux 7 2013 as abdo jouma says
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks to remember my name and to know it
and yes it is very very good tablet
and if you update to kitkat it will be more better on camera and spedd and games and every thing
and thanks again 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## King Coon (Jan 21, 2014)

*Samsung S4*

The Galaxy S4 is a nice Phone


----------



## WhyIsThisKeepHappening (Jan 21, 2014)

*THL*

I have THL w8 beyond. All i can tell is: I won't buy any THL stuff never again. This company sells you a phone with not working GPS and posts tutorials from xda on their website, cause they have no idea why GPS is not working...


----------



## King Coon (Jan 21, 2014)

King Coon said:


> The Galaxy S4 is a nice Phone

Click to collapse



Or the HTC One but I prefer the S4


----------



## amirayubx (Jan 21, 2014)

Nexus 5 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## barondebxl (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm selling a G flex best price on the internet

http://swappa.com/listing/PXZ341/view

Sent from my LG G Flex using Tapatalk pro


----------



## Lamalord2 (Jan 21, 2014)

*Windows Phone 8*

Buy a Windows Phone 8.1 device


----------



## aarond1004 (Jan 21, 2014)

Gotta agree at this point a windows 8.1 is what's best I think.

sent from my nokia lumia 1020 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## force70 (Jan 21, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> I'm selling a G flex best price on the internet
> 
> http://swappa.com/listing/PXZ341/view
> 
> Sent from my LG G Flex using Tapatalk pro

Click to collapse



If it was LTE capable i would be all over that!

Sent fron Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## barondebxl (Jan 21, 2014)

force70 said:


> If it was LTE capable i would be all over that!
> 
> Sent fron Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4

Click to collapse



Lol! 

Sent from my LG G Flex using Tapatalk pro


----------



## Christophorus (Jan 22, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> Lol!
> 
> Sent from my LG G Flex using Tapatalk pro

Click to collapse



I had no idea this device wasn't LTE compatable thanks for the heads up


----------



## derod (Jan 22, 2014)

Is the LG G2 by any xhance LTE conpatible?


----------



## ghosts82 (Jan 22, 2014)

For sure the Nexus 5 or SGS5. Still using my S2, actually my 4th S2.


----------



## dusiert (Jan 22, 2014)

Will definitely replace my SGSII with Sony Xperia Z1 Compact.


----------



## AgntOrange (Jan 22, 2014)

Will replace my SG3 with THL T100 this Feb

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blueice5249 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm trying to upgrade my S3, I'm looking to get the device that will have the longest life since I have VZW unlimited and don't necessarily get upgrades every 2 years. Don't care as much about actual specs anymore, looking more for what will be supported the longest. I'm thinking the X, it seems a bit better in spite of lower specs and is supported by a Google company.

(I may not have much of a choice, the device is coming from Asurion and I'm in discussions with them to get a different model as a replacement. They said they're open to it because of my history with them)


----------



## Jessica W (Jan 23, 2014)

*my next phone*

HuaWei P6 I guess. really love the pink one


----------



## sun4ous (Jan 23, 2014)

may be i'll try one of the nexus series


----------



## theepicflyer (Jan 23, 2014)

If they start selling the Moto X in my area for a reasonable price, definitely


----------



## Presbuteros (Jan 23, 2014)

*sony*

probably the sony xperia... not submersible though


----------



## jcimlas (Jan 23, 2014)

It's going to be 7 inch phablet or Galaxy S5 or Note 4. But most likely I will go for a phone with either flexible screen or really great battery life.


----------



## Orion98 (Jan 23, 2014)

i think google nexus 5


----------



## PicoDeGiao (Jan 23, 2014)

I still have VZW unlimited, so it all depends on the off-contract pricing. Probably the next Nexus (whatever will be after the Nexus 5).


----------



## solidforce (Jan 23, 2014)

PicoDeGiao said:


> I still have VZW unlimited, so it all depends on the off-contract pricing. Probably the next Nexus (whatever will be after the Nexus 5).

Click to collapse



Thinking about the Nexus, have a S4 right now.


----------



## Heartlandrc (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been suprised at the S3, never stuck with a phone that long before...  but will go to the S5 I think.


----------



## rovama (Jan 24, 2014)

*324683453*

I just can't decide between Moto X and Nexus 5


----------



## wolfen69 (Jan 24, 2014)

rovama said:


> I just can't decide between Moto X and Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I would go Moto X. It's basically stock android, but has a couple extra features that make it really nice.


----------



## rovama (Jan 24, 2014)

wolfen69 said:


> I would go Moto X. It's basically stock android, but has a couple extra features that make it really nice.

Click to collapse



Sounds good, I'm tired of stock roms loaded with worthless apps that just slow down everything.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 24, 2014)

rovama said:


> Sounds good, I'm tired of stock roms loaded with worthless apps that just slow down everything.

Click to collapse



If you use root apps and like modding your device go for Nexus 5. You can do everything you want and then revert it to the original condition to claim warranty just in case anything goes wrong with the phone.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ModestZombie (Jan 24, 2014)

*A few thoughts*



shubh_007 said:


> If you use root apps and like modding your device go for Nexus 5. You can do everything you want and then revert it to the original condition to claim warranty just in case anything goes wrong with the phone.

Click to collapse



Amen to that! With the proper steps taken, you can always revert back to 100% stock even if you root your device. This was (hardly) an issue during the early days of android development.

I'm currently rocking the Galaxy Nexus (recently updated to ShinyROM 4.4.2). My next device is tough one, because I'm grandfathered into an unlimited plan (I avg 20 gb a month) and in order for me to get a new device at the contracted price, I'd have to sacrifice my Unlimited Data plan :/ yo no gusto. I was thinking of checking around for a used Galaxy Note 3 on local classifieds when the prices come down, but until then I really don't want to pay $500-$900 for a new phone.

If you are going to root your device, a word to the wise: Do as much reading on your device as you can, before you root or flash any software to your phone. There are loads of guides for almost each and every device (as each may have a different step or two depending on OS version, manufacturer, hardware, etc). Plus with this being, well, - the Internet - someone somewhere has *almost* always had the same problem your presumably going to have, so look around for an answer before you ask the forums. As everyone has heard before, make Google your best friend. If anyone has a question I'd be glad to help, or point them in the right direction.


----------



## Weekend' (Jan 24, 2014)

I own the Samsung S4 Mini and it's really nice. The Google Nexus is also very nice.


----------



## edmundopt (Jan 24, 2014)

I had the chance to play woth the LG G2, and I will buy it , well, after my S2 is dead


----------



## Rasool-Hamilton (Jan 24, 2014)

Maybe Galaxy Note 4 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## derod (Jan 24, 2014)

Rasool-Hamilton said:


> Maybe Galaxy Note 4 :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Does abyone know what features and specs the Note 4 will bring?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

derod said:


> Does abyone know what features and specs the Note 4 will bring?

Click to collapse



first we have to think about galaxy s5
then note 4
 press thanks if i maked you sad

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## DarwinOS (Jan 24, 2014)

I was thinking about Konka w980 or any rebrand of it. It has everything that I need. Dual sim, quad core, big screen, enough storage, and most important of all it's cheap  Keeping away from Samsung android phones for now


----------



## mwakious (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi @ll!
After creating roms for htc and Samsung I think I will move to zopo 998 . The specs are amazing in compare of its price! Even if it will last me 1 year I would like to try it 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## jasamour (Jan 24, 2014)

*Moto G Killer*

For those looking at the Moto G, you might also want to take a look at the Samsung Galaxy Light (aka a mix between the S III mini, the S IV and the S IV mini). However, it has scored better than the Galaxy S III and the old Nexus 4.

It has:

LTE and NFC
Quad-core 1.4GHz processor
an 800-by-480-pixel TFT LCD (which makes it a great battery saver BTW)
plus dual-band 802.11b/g/n Wi-Fi and Bluetooth 4.0

All this for $150 on HSN, $160 on QVC, or $169 on Amazon. I already got one and I love it.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 24, 2014)

ModestZombie said:


> Amen to that! With the proper steps taken, you can always revert back to 100% stock even if you root your device. This was (hardly) an issue during the early days of android development.
> 
> I'm currently rocking the Galaxy Nexus (recently updated to ShinyROM 4.4.2). My next device is tough one, because I'm grandfathered into an unlimited plan (I avg 20 gb a month) and in order for me to get a new device at the contracted price, I'd have to sacrifice my Unlimited Data plan :/ yo no gusto. I was thinking of checking around for a used Galaxy Note 3 on local classifieds when the prices come down, but until then I really don't want to pay $500-$900 for a new phone.
> 
> If you are going to root your device, a word to the wise: Do as much reading on your device as you can, before you root or flash any software to your phone. There are loads of guides for almost each and every device (as each may have a different step or two depending on OS version, manufacturer, hardware, etc). Plus with this being, well, - the Internet - someone somewhere has *almost* always had the same problem your presumably going to have, so look around for an answer before you ask the forums. As everyone has heard before, make Google your best friend. If anyone has a question I'd be glad to help, or point them in the right direction.

Click to collapse



My point is that for moto devices you need to unlock the bootloader first to root the device. To unlock the bootloader you need to get a code from Motorola, ultimately losing warranty. Nothing of that sort in nexus. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## supersobbie (Jan 24, 2014)

But Nexus 5 is not available on Verizon.  I have been thinking of dropping verizon cause I am not sure I really like any of there phones except the HTC One or S4.  When is the One 2 (M8) coming to verizon?  should I just drop verizon and go to t-moble and get an nexus 5, or should stick with verizon and wait out for the M8.

Supersobbie


----------



## Dbabz929 (Jan 24, 2014)

*AHH*

You guys are awesome


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 24, 2014)

Dbabz929 said:


> You guys are awesome

Click to collapse



no . you trying to get 10 posts 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




abdo jouma said:


> no . you trying to get 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## lucasd28 (Jan 24, 2014)

nexus 5 or wait for htc m8 ? (i will install cm11 or any other stock rom as fast as possible)


----------



## derod (Jan 25, 2014)

lucasd28 said:


> nexus 5 or wait for htc m8 ? (i will install cm11 or any other stock rom as fast as possible)

Click to collapse



Never ever buy anything made from HTC.. Youll regret it. HTC makes the worst phones which is why theyre in financial trouble. Get the nexus.


----------



## gesange (Jan 25, 2014)

derod said:


> Never ever buy anything made from HTC.. Youll regret it. HTC makes the worst phones which is why theyre in financial trouble. Get the nexus.

Click to collapse



Well I would disagree......sure sense isnt the taste for everyone just like touchwiz from samsung but.....my EVO 3D died today at a living time of 3,5 years with no single hitch during that time.
I was S-off flashed maybe a over 90 times (loved to explore each rom) and never let me down.
All I can say was Nokia and HTC phones that never let me down in terms of durability.......
Bit still had to get ASAP a replacement and bought a Sensation from a girl I know for only 50 euro that looks like out of the box 

Sent from HTC Sensation running Sense 5


----------



## derod (Jan 25, 2014)

gesange said:


> Well I would disagree......sure sense isnt the taste for everyone just like touchwiz from samsung but.....my EVO 3D died today at a living time of 3,5 years with no single hitch during that time.
> I was S-off flashed maybe a over 90 times (loved to explore each rom) and never let me down.
> All I can say was Nokia and HTC phones that never let me down in terms of durability.......
> Bit still had to get ASAP a replacement and bought a Sensation from a girl I know for only 50 euro that looks like out of the box
> )

Click to collapse



I disagree with you. Sense is dead. People are migrating from HTC to samsung and other o/s's like the plague. You got to face the music eventually that HTC is on its last fours just like Blackberry. I've owned an HTC Desire regretably. It was the worst experience I ever had. Even the original iPhone I had which was 4 years older was faster, snappier and had longer batt life. Consumers decide what phone is worth buying to a certain degree and which will end up at the cemetary. According to them, they think HTC is dead too. Rest in pieces.

Anything coming out of taiwan is just junk.


----------



## croppz (Jan 25, 2014)

I would agree that HTC is probably not gonna make it another 5 years. My ONE has been nothing but a problem camera wise. I think the camera was the biggest over hyped part of that phone. My DNA was a better device, can't wait till my new phone comes tomorrow so I can stop using this thing. However, I will never migrate to Samsung. I went back to the iPhone because I refuse to get a Samsung device. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pankajgavri (Jan 25, 2014)

I am eagerly waiting for Nexus 6 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## geekfams (Jan 25, 2014)

How about a MTK6592 octa-core smartphone?


----------



## KojiroH (Jan 25, 2014)

I think i stay with Samsung and it will be S5.


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Jan 25, 2014)

Im on nexus 4 and dont think to change right now. Maybe nexus 6?

Enviado de meu Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## arunon2013 (Jan 25, 2014)

maybe a nexus 5


----------



## nissimm (Jan 25, 2014)

*LG G2*



arunon2013 said:


> maybe a nexus 5

Click to collapse



Best device in the market is LG G2


----------



## barondebxl (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone interested in an LG G Flex? Great price. 

http://swappa.com/listing/PXZ341/view


Sent from my LG G Flex using Tapatalk pro


----------



## nissimm (Jan 25, 2014)

*retiGenthis*



nissimm said:


> Best device in the market is LG G2

Click to collapse



Although I have S3 currently


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 25, 2014)

nissimm said:


> Best device in the market is LG G2

Click to collapse



Best device is a perception.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## fiskigt (Jan 25, 2014)

Can they release a god damn premium slim sexy 4-4,3" display phone. And I'll buy it. Either lg or Samsung. 

Skickat från min GT-I9000 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## djremcop (Jan 25, 2014)

I just love my Note 3, if you don't mind the big phone in your pocket this is one mighty machine! And now running on KK

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------

Exept for the whole nox 0x1 part! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ChristO1624 (Jan 25, 2014)

fiskigt said:


> Can they release a god damn premium slim sexy 4-4,3" display phone. And I'll buy it. Either lg or Samsung.
> 
> Skickat från min GT-I9000 via Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 Compact  Z1 specs with 4.3 inch screen

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## derod (Jan 25, 2014)

djremcop said:


> I just love my Note 3, if you don't mind the big phone in your pocket this is one mighty machine! And now running on KK

Click to collapse



Can you provide the link to KK?


----------



## Darth (Jan 26, 2014)

Moto x2....then x3......maybe x4 after that.....

You get the point.  

Sent from my Moto X cellular telephone...


----------



## djremcop (Jan 26, 2014)

derod said:


> Can you provide the link to KK?

Click to collapse



I use omega rom! Will trip nox warranty 0x1 though! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




djremcop said:


> I use omega rom! Will trip nox warranty 0x1 though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2470441


----------



## xemnas18 (Jan 26, 2014)

For the past 2 years ive been on the droid pro, but i will finally be getting the lg g2 in a few months. Its going to be my first good smartphone, cant wait


----------



## fiskigt (Jan 26, 2014)

ChristO1624 said:


> Xperia Z1 Compact  Z1 specs with 4.3 inch screen
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Well specs is not everything, its not slim enough. It looks seriusly fat from what Ive seen on youtube.


----------



## omarvel0us (Jan 26, 2014)

Get a galaxy s4 its pretty good!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jan 26, 2014)

gesange said:


> Well I would disagree......sure sense isnt the taste for everyone just like touchwiz from samsung but.....my EVO 3D died today at a living time of 3,5 years with no single hitch during that time.
> I was S-off flashed maybe a over 90 times (loved to explore each rom) and never let me down.
> All I can say was Nokia and HTC phones that never let me down in terms of durability.......
> Bit still had to get ASAP a replacement and bought a Sensation from a girl I know for only 50 euro that looks like out of the box

Click to collapse



I have a 3 year old Desire HD still going strong and a 1.5 year old One X also going great. 
Thinking to get a One Max in near future.


----------



## ChristO1624 (Jan 26, 2014)

fiskigt said:


> Well specs is not everything, its not slim enough. It looks seriusly fat from what Ive seen on youtube.

Click to collapse



YT is not everything, I advise you to check it hands on whether is possible, I own XZ and I am sure you won't ve disappointed if you buy it


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 26, 2014)

What should i buy?
Nexus 5 or galaxy s4 ?...note 3 and g2 are too big
Pro/ cons for each 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> What should i buy?
> Nexus 5 or galaxy s4 ?...note 3 and g2 are too big
> Pro/ cons for each
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i suggest to buy galaxy s4 espicialy if you love touchwiz
and if you love the stock you can just try cm or aosp roms it is the same as nexus 5
so just get the s4 you will be so happy

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 26, 2014)

What about that powerfull beast inside nexus 5 , fast updates , more space at same price (i hate sdcards) lower price tag , pure android look and feel (cm roms wont be as stable as stock aosp from google) 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> What about that powerfull beast inside nexus 5 , fast updates , more space at same price (i hate sdcards) lower price tag , pure android look and feel (cm roms wont be as stable as stock aosp from google)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



ok man that was an opinion .so. just go for the nexus 5 if you want it.
for me i prefer s4 especialy for the touchwiz


Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## croppz (Jan 26, 2014)

Well. Got an iPhone 5s as a daily while I send in my HTC one to fix the camera, then I'll have a phone I can root/ROM/whatever. I will say though that the 5s isn't bad at all. Thought it was gonna take me longer to get used to the smaller screen. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## derod (Jan 26, 2014)

Touchwiz is cool but uses a lot of resources.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

derod said:


> Touchwiz is cool but uses a lot of resources.

Click to collapse



but on device like s4 or note 3 it has no bugs an problems
even in s3 only little lags

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## khatodankit (Jan 26, 2014)

*[Q] Suggest a good smartfone in 15k category*

I am looking to buy a new smartphone after my HTC Wildfire S has started showing End Of Life signs. I just loved my phone but its now no more capable of handling new versions. So I have decided to move on. I got my eyes on Moto G and it looked a perfectly suitable candidate and I have waited for it since last 2 months to launch in India but its yet in the same waiting state....even Feb 5 is just a date to announce the updates on launch....and also slightly skeptical on after sales service from Moto considering its current status in India. 

I like phone that are not big but small in size...one moderate camera with flash(preferably), should have good navigation capability and a decent sound. I rely a lot on google for my contacts, so sync capability is must.

I have just loved the HTC Sense but now a lot HTC is only focusing on premium category so am a little dissappointed and also HTC is least bothered about providing updates to there old phones...

I am even considering Windows Phone 8 as an option but not sure if it has the syncing capability and how serious is the lack of app on Windows Market?

Looking forward to a this entry level smartphone buying discussion across different OS categories (except iOS, as its not a entry level category )


----------



## L0k3n (Jan 26, 2014)

Having recently cracked the glass on my current phone, i've been eyeing the nexus 5 as my next purchase.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

L0k3n said:


> Having recently cracked the glass on my current phone, i've been eyeing the nexus 5 as my next purchase.

Click to collapse



go with it or galaxy s4
it is very beautiful good device

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hjkimbrian (Jan 26, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> What about that powerfull beast inside nexus 5 , fast updates , more space at same price (i hate sdcards) lower price tag , pure android look and feel (cm roms wont be as stable as stock aosp from google)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm running a Rom based on Google edition of galaxy s4. Smooth as butter. If you would prefer quick updates and pure android experience, nexus 5 would be for you. But compared to galaxy s4, nexus 5 has weaker camera, battery and speakers. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

hjkimbrian said:


> I'm running a Rom based on Google edition of galaxy s4. Smooth as butter. If you would prefer quick updates and pure android experience, nexus 5 would be for you. But compared to galaxy s4, nexus 5 has weaker camera, battery and speakers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



o said that.
galaxy s4 is better in all and there are many roms if you like stock
nexus 5 is better than s4 only in updates

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 26, 2014)

Expecting the HTC ONE+ or ONE TWO whatever the name is.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

lovekidd said:


> Expecting the HTC ONE+ or ONE TWO whatever the name is.

Click to collapse



hyc is sucks if yoi want something like that just buy note 3 or s4 or g2 or nexus 5 
all are better

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> hyc is sucks if yoi want something like that just buy note 3 or s4 or g2 or nexus 5
> all are better
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I've used Note 2, HTC ONE and Nexus5, I am using the S4 right now. By far I think HTC ONE is the best of them.:laugh:


----------



## electricpete1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Current versions of S4 from att and VZW have locked boot loader, so flashing if more limited. The kernel can't be changed. We can only flash with a program called safe strap and limited to custom  Roms built on touchwiz  4.3.  

Other than that, I personally am very happy with S4.  A lot of people say it runs slow and have a variety of other complaints that I haven't seen.  I haven't tried those other phones you mentioned

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

electricpete1 said:


> Current versions of S4 from att and VZW have locked boot loader, so flashing if more limited. The kernel can't be changed. We can only flash with a program called safe strap and limited to custom  Roms built on touchwiz  4.3.
> 
> Other than that, I personally am very happy with S4.  A lot of people say it runs slow and have a variety of other complaints that I haven't seen.  I haven't tried those other phones you mentioned
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



i agree the galaxy s4 dont has anything like how people said
it is very good amazing devices but i
i must have money so i will got the s3 and have somemoney
press thanks and wish the luck with s3 with me

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i agree the galaxy s4 dont has anything like how people said
> it is very good amazing devices but i
> i must have money so i will got the s3 and have somemoney
> press thanks and wish the luck with s3 with me
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have s3 why tapatalk signature is gt s5570?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> If you have s3 why tapatalk signature is gt s5570?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



because im using s5570
i dont have the s3 now
i will get it in fibruary

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## derod (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> because im using s5570
> i dont have the s3 now
> i will get it in fibruary
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thats strange. i dont get it either.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 26, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> because im using s5570
> i dont have the s3 now
> i will get it in fibruary
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No offence bro, but does samsung pay you for this. After every person's comment your comment is there praising Samsung devices. 
And if they are paying you do tell us also, We all wouldn't mind earning some extra bucks. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

pay me . hehe
i would that
but no i will just get it coz i love it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## derod (Jan 26, 2014)

Cant wait to see whatcthe note 4 will look like


----------



## bennlucky7 (Jan 26, 2014)

Galaxy S5 maybe... Can't wait to see for samsung future phones


----------



## NickS_ (Jan 26, 2014)

Just ditched my AT&T SGS4 for a Nexus 5 today.   Oh.  My.  God.  If you buy anything but this device, you're insane. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 26, 2014)

derod said:


> Cant wait to see whatcthe note 4 will look like

Click to collapse



we must wait for the s5 the think about note 4
press thanks if i make you sad

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## AleXXnoD (Jan 26, 2014)

iphone 5s :laugh:


----------



## Tonydu68 (Jan 26, 2014)

New Google Nexus 5


----------



## BDH1977 (Jan 27, 2014)

Love my nexus toro. I have no clue what I'm going to replace it with. Maybe what ever the newest nexus is at the time. Any suggestions or just stick with nexus? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## khatodankit (Jan 27, 2014)

khatodankit said:


> I am looking to buy a new smartphone after my HTC Wildfire S has started showing End Of Life signs. I just loved my phone but its now no more capable of handling new versions. So I have decided to move on. I got my eyes on Moto G and it looked a perfectly suitable candidate and I have waited for it since last 2 months to launch in India but its yet in the same waiting state....even Feb 5 is just a date to announce the updates on launch....and also slightly skeptical on after sales service from Moto considering its current status in India.
> 
> I like phone that are not big but small in size...one moderate camera with flash(preferably), should have good navigation capability and a decent sound. I rely a lot on google for my contacts, so sync capability is must.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any replies please??


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 27, 2014)

khatodankit said:


> Any replies please??

Click to collapse



Go to  Motorola India website. Search for service centers in your city. If you are fine with them go with the up coming moto g. If you like htc buy that but I won't suggest getting htc, they are in a bad shape financially and neither do they provide updates for low end phones which is the case for most of the OEMs. Since moto is now owned by Google you can be assured about updates. If you have a good budget buy the nexus 5. You can also buy Samsung but I won't recommend that also because of the bloatware it comes with. 

Windows phones from Nokia are pretty good quality wise and they do have very nice after sales service in India. But there is lack of apps in the market place. There are apps which are free on play store and app store which cost you on windows app store. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## derod (Jan 27, 2014)

but the problem with nokia is theyre a bit outdated.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 27, 2014)

derod said:


> but the problem with nokia is theyre a bit outdated.

Click to collapse



How are Nokia Lumias out dated?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## FullDroid (Jan 27, 2014)

I change mi Ace with Nexus 5


----------



## blackpearrl (Jan 27, 2014)

*Samsung S5 or Nokia Android*

Samsung S5 or Nokia Android:good:


----------



## Pinder4u (Jan 27, 2014)

Galaxy s5 or nexus


----------



## BDH1977 (Jan 27, 2014)

So I take it I should stick with the nexus I had a og droid inc for ever didn't want to give it up tell people stoped Deving for it. Then I got my nexus toro. I'm in love with it. But Dev is slowing down. I really don't know what phone to get next. Being a Dev phone is a plus. Sorry about all the posts. Been coxing since the late 80s been tinkering since 90s been I have dome questions on compiling a ROM for nexus toro but need to make 20 posts first even though I have been a member for a couple years. But I guess its for the good o would not want to be bothered by comen sence questions in my thread. But I would still love to know what new phone people like deving on. Like I said I love my nexus toro. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 27, 2014)

Sony xperia Z1 i hope <3


----------



## clio24v (Jan 27, 2014)

I change my Galaxy S3 for Nexus 5.I love stock android.It's smooth and fast.


----------



## Callides (Jan 27, 2014)

Galaxy Note 3 all the way!


----------



## mavr1c (Jan 27, 2014)

Im thinking of getting the note4.  I have an htc one now. Its good. But im missing thw bigger screen. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

clio24v said:


> I change my Galaxy S3 for Nexus 5.I love stock android.It's smooth and fast.

Click to collapse



Is the galaxy s3 was good for you


Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## clio24v (Jan 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Is the galaxy s3 was good for you
> 
> 
> Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It was good when it came out.


----------



## onoblah (Jan 27, 2014)

If I can get my hands on the mega then I would feel like I dont need any other phone.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

onoblah said:


> If I can get my hands on the mega then I would feel like I dont need any other phone.

Click to collapse



What mega
Do you mean galaxy mega 
It is phablet i dont recomend it .
Buy an nexus 4 or galaxy s3 or moto g
Anything.

Sent from my E-boda essential smile using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jd67890 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Unlocked BL*

does anybody know if the Galaxy s5 will have an unlocked BL? or any future phone with it being unlocked... (I currently have the S4 running SS w/HD12)


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 27, 2014)

jd67890 said:


> does anybody know if the Galaxy s5 will have an unlocked BL? or any future phone with it being unlocked... (I currently have the S4 running SS w/HD12)

Click to collapse



Yup. They would have unlockable bootloaders. But once you do that you void your warranty.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## jd67890 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Galaxy S5*



shubh_007 said:


> Yup. They would have unlockable bootloaders. But once you do that you void your warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I don't worry about the warranty too much. You guys do a great job on here and usually have a way to recover a bricked device. Even if i can't get it fixed, I just take it back to bestbuy after I take it for a swim.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 27, 2014)

jd67890 said:


> I don't worry about the warranty too much. You guys do a great job on here and usually have a way to recover a bricked device. Even if i can't get it fixed, I just take it back to bestbuy after I take it for a swim.

Click to collapse



That's cool. As long as hardware defects don't matter to you it's fine. As guys over here at xda will take care of the software part. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 27, 2014)

jd67890 said:


> I don't worry about the warranty too much. You guys do a great job on here and usually have a way to recover a bricked device. Even if i can't get it fixed, I just take it back to bestbuy after I take it for a swim.

Click to collapse



)))) that's hilarious! Nice thinking! Wish I had bestbuy in my country as well....many thanks indeed to all the guys here on xda, there has always been an answer to any of my questions regarding my S3. Usually someone had always asked that question already.


----------



## Alf111 (Jan 27, 2014)

*xiaomi mi3*

xiaomi mi3!!!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

xiaomi mi3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mavr1c (Jan 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Yup. They would have unlockable bootloaders. But once you do that you void your warranty.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I think i read somewhere that you're able to return back to stock..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## trubul (Jan 27, 2014)

I guess SGS3 LTE.
How's about dev support on this device?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 27, 2014)

trubul said:


> I guess SGS3 LTE.
> How's about dev support on this device?

Click to collapse



me two i was in this point but the noemall s3 is better

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## dakillahmasta (Jan 28, 2014)

hi forum i need help with my decission...note 3 vs note 10.1 2014 lte

i gues the 2014 is bigger value but the screen is not so nice as on the note 3...it also heard it may lag and and looks cheap...

which one yould you suggest?which is a better future investment...higher value...an so on...

i am really torn

thanks


----------



## ericspowers (Jan 28, 2014)

dakillahmasta said:


> hi forum i need help with my decission...note 3 vs note 10.1 2014 lte
> 
> i gues the 2014 is bigger value but the screen is not so nice as on the note 3...it also heard it may lag and and looks cheap...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Skip the note 10.1 and get the Note 3. You'll like it!


----------



## mavr1c (Jan 28, 2014)

dakillahmasta said:


> hi forum i need help with my decission...note 3 vs note 10.1 2014 lte
> 
> i gues the 2014 is bigger value but the screen is not so nice as on the note 3...it also heard it may lag and and looks cheap...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive seen the note 3 and its amazing.  I had the note 2 and sold it cause it was laggy. The 3 seemed to fix the issues.  Drop by bestbuy and check it out.  They have it next to the samsung watch.. You can test out its functions when paired to the watch. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## onoblah (Jan 28, 2014)

mavr1c said:


> Ive seen the note 3 and its amazing.  I had the note 2 and sold it cause it was laggy. The 3 seemed to fix the issues.  Drop by bestbuy and check it out.  They have it next to the samsung watch.. You can test out its functions when paired to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not much you can do with the samsung watch except give you notifications. It needs to be more appealing and functionality widened.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 28, 2014)

mavr1c said:


> I think i read somewhere that you're able to return back to stock..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You might be able to return to stock but with the latest Knox security by Samsung they would come to know about you having unlocked your bootloader and played around with the device.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## javiergg32 (Jan 28, 2014)

I want the Samsung S5


----------



## trubul (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> me two i was in this point but the noemall s3 is better
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Why's that? I've read that SGS3 LTE has 2gb ram and 4G connectivity. Support isn't that bad on xda, is it?


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 28, 2014)

onoblah said:


> Not much you can do with the samsung watch except give you notifications. It needs to be more appealing and functionality widened.

Click to collapse



True, it doesn't worth the price right now.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

trubul said:


> Why's that? I've read that SGS3 LTE has 2gb ram and 4G connectivity. Support isn't that bad on xda, is it?

Click to collapse



yes it has.
i know it has 2GB ram.
but i found in web that people said that the normal one is faster !!!! i was shoked too.
and if dont want warranty there are some roms for the normal s3 are faster than s4!!!!!
so it is just my opinion . i will get thr normal s3 in february
but if you want the 4g one just get it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## scientific calculator (Jan 28, 2014)

definitely Samsung Galaxy S5, I just hope I will not have to rob a bank to get it


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 28, 2014)

scientific calculator said:


> definitely Samsung Galaxy S5, I just hope I will not have to rob a bank to get it

Click to collapse



Lol no.... you have to rob 2 banks 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## trubul (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes it has.
> i know it has 2GB ram.
> but i found in web that people said that the normal one is faster !!!! i was shoked too.
> and if dont want warranty there are some roms for the normal s3 are faster than s4!!!!!
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I will have to think about it. I'm planning to buy new phone in May/June so I will see which one would be cheaper.
But this is really weird, afaik SGS3 LTE uses full potential of RAM and last days they started fully 4G support in my city.

Greets.

PS I recalled that there are 2 versions of SGS3 LTE - 2 cores and 2GB for US and 4 cores and 2GB for Europe. Local shops say that European i9305 uses same processor, also same battery, same camera, same size, same DAC. Probably you have read about US version.
The only differences are: LTE version has no radio (I don't use it), other color, 2GB and 4G


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

trubul said:


> Well, I will have to think about it. I'm planning to buy new phone in May/June so I will see which one would be cheaper.
> But this is really weird, afaik SGS3 LTE uses full potential of RAM and last days they started fully 4G support in my city.
> 
> Greets.
> ...

Click to collapse



i know it has same everthing expect ram and 4g
but there many reasons to buy normal one.
it has very great development ( i think the best one on xda )

and samsung give it many updates. 

people say it dont have any problem in anything.

many roms. kernals .root and everything .

anyway . it is your opinion go for what you want.
i will buy the normal one .

and pls press thanks

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




krazy1101 said:


> Lol no.... you have to rob 2 banks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



propabely 3 or 4
it will cost many

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## dudaskank (Jan 28, 2014)

I want Moto G, or another cheap and good phone with updates or ROMs with Kit Kat (or newer).


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

dudaskank said:


> I want Moto G, or another cheap and good phone with updates or ROMs with Kit Kat (or newer).

Click to collapse



is moto g 16gb is good device for gaming and browsing and other

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> is moto g 16gb is good device for gaming and browsing and other
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yup. Its good. I have seen online reviews about it. It plays graphic intensive games like dead trigger, asphalt 8, riptide gp2 etc. Lag free. Obviously not on the high setting but on medium. Gaming experience was pretty good. Browsing was also nice. The device is yet to launch in my country.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Yup. Its good. I have seen online reviews about it. It plays graphic intensive games like dead trigger, asphalt 8, riptide gp2 etc. Lag free. Obviously not on the high setting but on medium. Gaming experience was pretty good. Browsing was also nice. The device is yet to launch in my country.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



thankd .
do you know it was launched in my country and now from 15min. i knowed that
for me i will stay on s3 choice but i think my brother will love it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 28, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> thankd .
> do you know it was launched in my country and now from 15min. i knowed that
> for me i will stay on s3 choice but i think my brother will love it
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you get nexus devices in Syria? 
And you need to work upon your english. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## dudaskank (Jan 28, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Do you get nexus devices in Syria?
> And you need to work upon your english.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



He is in Romania now...

And about the performance of Moto G, it's near the S3 and Nexus 4 in benchmarks, so yes, it's a really good option.

google for benchmark s3 moto g, and you can see (I can't post links yet)


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 28, 2014)

dudaskank said:


> He is in Romania now...
> 
> And about the performance of Moto G, it's near the S3 and Nexus 4 in benchmarks, so yes, it's a really good option.
> 
> google for benchmark s3 moto g, and you can see (I can't post links yet)

Click to collapse



Ohk.

Yeah I have had a look at them already. I even saw one video comparing performance of moto g with nexus 5. 
Moto g was only a little behind.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## alegend1979 (Jan 28, 2014)

Id prefer nexus 

Gesendet von meinem BN NookHD+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patland (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Wiko Cink Five and I am very happy with it.


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 28, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Do you get nexus devices in Syria?
> And you need to work upon your english.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



no . nothing selling in Syria if you know what happining there.
yhey dont have bread to think about phone
im in romania now there are everything but my heart is in Syria



Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 01:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 AM ----------

as i said for me i will go woth s3

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## xxhaimbondxx (Jan 28, 2014)

I don't believe in spending a lot of money on gadgets, so my next phone will be a used Optimus F3. Should last me a couple of years.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no . nothing selling in Syria if you know what happining there.
> yhey dont have bread to think about phone
> im in romania now there are everything but my heart is in Syria
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I know what's going on in Syria. Bad phase for the country. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## MoritaZX (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm quite happy with my S3, I've been flashing and re-flashing dozens of roms on it, quite happy with dev activity too. But when I'll change it, my options will be S5 or Note 4. I'm quite tempted by that big screen on the Note device. Anyone know how's the dev support for the Note devices?


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

MoritaZX said:


> I'm quite happy with my S3, I've been flashing and re-flashing dozens of roms on it, quite happy with dev activity too. But when I'll change it, my options will be S5 or Note 4. I'm quite tempted by that big screen on the Note device. Anyone know how's the dev support for the Note devices?

Click to collapse



for the note 3 the dev. is nothing. until now they dont have cm stable!!!!!
but note 2 is good developing.
if you want device has very good dev. just stay with s3

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 02:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




shubh_007 said:


> Yes I know what's going on in Syria. Bad phase for the country.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



sure it is.
it is bad but in the other hand . we want freedom and democracy and that is good but until some years we will stay like that but it is better for future.
but do you know something.
the world in west. europe an usa must help us. they dont care , they are making conferences 
but that is not helpful.
they must help us.
but!!!!!
there areany people how helping bashar alasad to kill us (iran and russia) for example.
and that is very sad and hard

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> for the note 3 the dev. is nothing. until now they dont have cm stable!!!!!
> but note 2 is good developing.
> if you want device has very good dev. just stay with s3
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



You are right. That's all because of the exynos. The snapdragon 800 version of both the devices will probably have more development.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 29, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> You are right. That's all because of the exynos. The snapdragon 800 version of both the devices will probably have more development.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Dunno why, but we are here in Malaysia  easily can get the Snapdragon 800 version of Note 3 in local retailers rather than Sammy shops.

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> You are right. That's all because of the exynos. The snapdragon 800 version of both the devices will probably have more development.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



see my post again.
and yes it will be more developing

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> see my post again.
> and yes it will be more developing
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



I read it again. Don't know what to say. But no country helps another without there own benefit. So getting help from some other country like USA or other European countries will make you better or worse can't be said.
Hope your country gets democracy soon. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I read it again. Don't know what to say. But no country helps another without there own benefit. So getting help from some other country like USA or other European countries will make you better or worse can't be said.
> Hope your country gets democracy soon.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



thanks man
i hope that too

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## simonefavano (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm very happy with my Htc One !!!


----------



## Dunkel06 (Jan 29, 2014)

Hoping to get a Nexus 5 and give my wife my Acer Liquid E2


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Jan 29, 2014)

Having nexus and want to change it confused between lg g2 and nexus 5 advice please ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

amrnagy16680 said:


> Having nexus and want to change it confused between lg g2 and nexus 5 advice please ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



اهلا فيك اخي
نصيحتي
if you love stock get nexus 5 and i think it is better.
g2 has bigger screen lg ui if you love it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hks911 (Jan 29, 2014)

amrnagy16680 said:


> Having nexus and want to change it confused between lg g2 and nexus 5 advice please ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 all the way


----------



## BloodEdge (Jan 29, 2014)

Nexus 5 has the best screen,
Xperia Z1 has the best music experience with walkman and full cyber-shot feature camera, but too big,
Xperia Z1 mini just all the same with Z1 but smaller and better screen


----------



## CrackRTA (Jan 29, 2014)

new samsung galaxy  or galaxy note


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> اهلا فيك اخي
> نصيحتي
> if you love stock get nexus 5 and i think it is better.
> g2 has bigger screen lg ui if you love it
> ...

Click to collapse



اهلا بيك اخي العزيز اخيرا شخص عربي  
i never try stock rom i have nexus since 6-12 never get stock rom it's sucks hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
really i am so confused i love nexus but i want to try G2  really don't know what will be better 
dose G2 has a custom rom and can i do every thing i want like i do with nexus (custom rom,kernel,root & recovery)
the g2 better in battery & camera but i love to change the rom and i love my nexus so much 
suggests please


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

amrnagy16680 said:


> اهلا بيك اخي العزيز اخيرا شخص عربي
> i never try stock rom i have nexus since 6-12 never get stock rom it's sucks hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> really i am so confused i love nexus but i want to try G2  really don't know what will be better
> dose G2 has a custom rom and can i do every thing i want like i do with nexus (custom rom,kernel,root & recovery)
> ...

Click to collapse



as i said g2 has bigger screen and i love too much the ui and lg apps and camera and battery
in other hand. nexus 5 smaller,stock , get updates.
but i prefer g2 coz i hate stock android iblove colored ui lile lg and samsung 

so. for me i prefer g2 but get what you want
اخي انا جاهز لاي شي بدك ياه بس ابعتلي رسالة على اكس دي اي
انا كل يوم اون لاين

انا جاهز لاي شي

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> as i said g2 has bigger screen and i love too much the ui and lg apps and camera and battery
> in other hand. nexus 5 smaller,stock , get updates.
> but i prefer g2 coz i hate stock android iblove colored ui lile lg and samsung
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



الف شكر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
thank you bro.:highfive:


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

amrnagy16680 said:


> الف شكر اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك
> thank you bro.:highfive:

Click to collapse



مو مشكلة الشكر الك اخي الكريم
الله يحمي اخوانا في مصر انا من سوريا

تشرفت بمعرفتك اخي
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Jan 29, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> مو مشكلة الشكر الك اخي الكريم
> الله يحمي اخوانا في مصر انا من سوريا
> 
> تشرفت بمعرفتك اخي
> sent from my gt-s5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



الشرف ليا اخي الكريم وربنا ينصر سوريا ومصر بإذن الله 
انا بعتلك رسالة علي الخاص بس بصراحة مش عارف وصلت ولا لا 
وشكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 29, 2014)

yes i recived the pm and sended one

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## hp79 (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm getting a Moto X (from HTC One).

I have a HTC One because I was sold and impressed (on paper) with the Ultrapixel. I have a good understanding in camera optics so I was impressed reading technical details about the Ultrapixel sensor. But after owning it for over 6 months, I find it still lacking. So I was planning to upgrade to a future flagship Nokia Windows Phone after 1.5 years when the contract is up. I liked the offline navigation (Nokia Here series apps) features and transit schedule function of the Nokia 920.

Recently I came across a good deal for Moto X, 32 GB for $350 and couldn't pass on that. I ordered a Moto X and will sell my like-new (warranty replacement) HTC One phone soon to recoup (and some more) the cost of the Moto X.

I know the Moto X only has a dual core but a quick one, and the Clear-pixel camera is also not as good in real world, probably inferior to HTC One, but I was sold on the standby notifications and also the voice command. I don't play any games or anything really taxing the CPU, so I think it'll work well for me.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 29, 2014)

hp79 said:


> I'm getting a Moto X (from HTC One).
> 
> I have a HTC One because I was sold and impressed (on paper) with the Ultrapixel. I have a good understanding in camera optics so I was impressed reading technical details about the Ultrapixel sensor. But after owning it for over 6 months, I find it still lacking. So I was planning to upgrade to a future flagship Nokia Windows Phone after 1.5 years when the contract is up. I liked the offline navigation (Nokia Here series apps) features and transit schedule function of the Nokia 920.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed moto x have only 2 cores
BUT it has 4 core gpu 1 core for natural language processing 1 core for contextual computing
And these 2 cores easely beat 4 cores on s3 or nexus 4 .. almost as powerfull as note 2 
Camera quality its not so good but its fast and for a phone quality is enought.... want to take pics . Buy a dslr.
Moto x will enjoy updates like gpe phones 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hp79 (Jan 29, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Indeed moto x have only 2 cores
> BUT it has 4 core gpu 1 core for natural language processing 1 core for contextual computing
> And these 2 cores easely beat 4 cores on s3 or nexus 4 .. almost as powerfull as note 2
> Camera quality its not so good but its fast and for a phone quality is enought.... want to take pics . Buy a dslr.
> ...

Click to collapse



As for the GPU having 4 cores, I think it's all the same for Snapdragon 600. I think it's Motorola's marketing counting those as separate "cores". They all use the same Adreno 320. The reason why Moto X gets better graphics benchmark is because not many apps utilize more than 2 CPU cores, and if it's only 2 CPU that are being used, the higher clocked and sustainable Snapdragon Pro probably has the edge.

Anyways, if it has quick camera shots (camera speed was horrible with Note1), that will be good enough. I already have a Nikon D7000 (upgraded from Nikon D50), a Sony NEX 5K, and a F1.8 Olympus XZ1 (see the pattern here? going smaller, lol).  Who wants to carry a DSLR?


----------



## akirici (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm kinda waiting iphone body, nokia camera and anroid phone that's all


----------



## luqman98 (Jan 30, 2014)

Guys, what is your opinion about Nokia Normandy? Are you gonna buy it?

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876


----------



## ydn (Jan 30, 2014)

maybe s3 mini or s4 mini. i can start to try android with this devices..


----------



## Applejackson (Jan 30, 2014)

*Can't bring myself to go back.*

Since buying into the Galaxy Note series, starting with my current Note 2, I don't think I'll be straying from it unless another phone with a better stylus and screen pops on the market. As a multi-media artist, it's a dream come true and every artist should have one.  I have every medium in my pocket at all times.  Not to mention the rest of the specs in the Note series are always at the top of Samsung's lineup.  So I guess what I'm saying is the Note 4 or equivalent.


----------



## Paul Blake (Jan 30, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Guys, what is your opinion about Nokia Normandy? Are you gonna buy it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 0.01a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its a good start for nokia in Android world but for mid range devices
I wont buy it cuz im planning to get nexus 5

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jan 30, 2014)

ydn said:


> maybe s3 mini or s4 mini. i can start to try android with this devices..

Click to collapse



Do not get the s4 mini! It's overpriced for almost the same specs as the s2
Thrn you will be better of with the s3

Or even the much cheaper Motorola moto g

Or a Nexus 4

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.

---------- Post added at 02:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




akirici said:


> I'm kinda waiting iphone body, nokia camera and anroid phone that's all

Click to collapse



So you mean you want the xiaomi mi3? 


Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## ydn (Jan 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Do not get the s4 mini! It's overpriced for almost the same specs as the s2
> Thrn you will be better of with the s3
> 
> Or even the much cheaper Motorola moto g
> ...

Click to collapse



really.. i foreign from android and andriod's devices. how i start them. i now use wave2 (bada os damn it) and i can change it.


----------



## innomi (Jan 30, 2014)

ydn said:


> really.. i foreign from android and andriod's devices. how i start them. i now use wave2 (bada os damn it) and i can change it.

Click to collapse



Why don't you start with a second hand Samsung galaxy s2? It goes for around 50-100 bucks. Its a cheap way to get known with android. If you like it sell the s2 for same price and buy a better one. 
You don't like it? Sell it and buy another fone 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## Presbuteros (Jan 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why don't you start with a second hand Samsung galaxy s2? It goes for around 50-100 bucks. Its a cheap way to get known with android. If you like it sell the s2 for same price and buy a better one.
> You don't like it? Sell it and buy another fone

Click to collapse



good advice. the S3 is really snappy and has decent cpu scores for a phone of its class. not blazing, but decent...


----------



## ydn (Jan 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why don't you start with a second hand Samsung galaxy s2? It goes for around 50-100 bucks. Its a cheap way to get known with android. If you like it sell the s2 for same price and buy a better one.
> You don't like it? Sell it and buy another fone
> 
> Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.

Click to collapse



i can think of it thanx for advice :good:


----------



## phi7ip (Jan 30, 2014)

S4 active :good: fast waterproof lots of support not too big in the hand just perfect

although that normandy does look nice


----------



## shubh_007 (Jan 30, 2014)

akirici said:


> I'm kinda waiting iphone body, nokia camera and anroid phone that's all

Click to collapse



Try Xperia z1 compact

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## iDudlei (Jan 30, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Try Xperia z1 compact
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Very nice phone...


----------



## saiharsit12 (Jan 30, 2014)

Probably Nexus 5


----------



## iDorkKnight (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine is galaxy grand, it has a few good Roms,  but I liked Nexus 5 a lot. Try it


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 30, 2014)

iDorkKnight said:


> Mine is galaxy grand, it has a few good Roms,  but I liked Nexus 5 a lot. Try it

Click to collapse



sure you will love it it is 100x better than grand

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## phillo12345 (Jan 30, 2014)

i currently have a gs3 on vm which is great now that there's some roms for it. the next phone...nexus 5 or note 3....whatever has a lot of development in place.


----------



## pintitas (Jan 31, 2014)

I can install or flash my lg g2 D806 with this custom rom?

---------- Post added at 01:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

I have a lg g2 best!


----------



## mckavan (Jan 31, 2014)

i will buy an iPhone 5S


----------



## susieuna (Jan 31, 2014)

*Honor*

I got my new one after 2 years with broken LG P990 (the first bad pieces), the Honor look really big, any tip how can I copy the Android with default apk here, thanks


----------



## perfect_ (Jan 31, 2014)

LG G2 my next phone. :good:


----------



## TimeT (Jan 31, 2014)

My next phone surely will not be on the mtk platform.


----------



## javier87gav (Jan 31, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## olivi25 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## levikoehn (Jan 31, 2014)

Well I have not done any  research on the LG G2 but I can't see myself using those buttons on the back. Can you disable them? It seems like they would activate in ones pocket also

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

This is not the forum for questions I apologize

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## mccbrandon (Jan 31, 2014)

*get a moto g*

moto g is amazing, im using cyanogenmod by DHacker29


----------



## abdo jouma (Jan 31, 2014)

levikoehn said:


> Well I have not done any  research on the LG G2 but I can't see myself using those buttons on the back. Can you disable them? It seems like they would activate in ones pocket also
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mo problem man. if aanyone can help he will help . trust me

sorry i dont know . try to ask that in lg g2 Q&A for g2 section

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## CodeMonkeyAlx (Jan 31, 2014)

I would really love a nexus 5 to be honest.


----------



## force70 (Jan 31, 2014)

levikoehn said:


> Well I have not done any  research on the LG G2 but I can't see myself using those buttons on the back. Can you disable them? It seems like they would activate in ones pocket also
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You get used to them really fast trust me...now when i switch back to one of my other devices i wish they had them.

I have never yet had any issue with having the device in my pocket either. 

G2 is easily one of the best devices on the market right now.

sent from Canada from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## levikoehn (Jan 31, 2014)

I see the UI looks about identical to the Samsung I guess both are Japanese companies I'm hung between the S4 an the G2

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Teraclips (Jan 31, 2014)

Z1 instead of the S4 I thought I would buy. Sexy piece of technology and coming from a S2 feels even more mind blowing 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Android_Monsters (Feb 1, 2014)

S4 til there is an S5.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jrr10 (Feb 1, 2014)

S5 or One M8

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## syahmigates (Feb 1, 2014)

Sony Xperia M I think *low budget*


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 1, 2014)

syahmigates said:


> Sony Xperia M I think *low budget*

Click to collapse



What about Moto G?

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

moto g its good but not availabile everywhere


----------



## DrEAmRBoY (Feb 1, 2014)

This is a ten posters Paradise...... My next phone is probably an iphone

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shinzaemon (Feb 1, 2014)

Of course Nexus 5. Men are you joking?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 1, 2014)

Shinzaemon said:


> Of course Nexus 5. Men are you joking?

Click to collapse



no we are not joking but trying to get 10 posts

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## ha5x (Feb 1, 2014)

No idea. Would be an easier question had a multi-SIM phone with a physical QWERTY keyboard and decent hardware specs appeared on the market 
:angel:


----------



## Dpallett (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm stuck between the S4 or HTC One. 

Really can't decide, I know all the bells and whistles of the S4, such as air gestures and such, will probably lose my interest after a while, but never played around with Sense. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

Dpallett said:


> I'm stuck between the S4 or HTC One.
> 
> Really can't decide, I know all the bells and whistles of the S4, such as air gestures and such, will probably lose my interest after a while, but never played around with Sense.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sense is boooooring ... after sone time you will want to sell htc and buy s4... even if air gestures will become boring they will be useful sometimes 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shinzaemon (Feb 1, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no we are not joking but trying to get 10 posts
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Either me


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 1, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Sense is boooooring ... after sone time you will want to sell htc and buy s4... even if air gestures will become boring they will be useful sometimes
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Huăăă bozgore !
Sense interface is much better than our touchwiz :good:

_≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_


----------



## Rodrigo Toledo (Feb 1, 2014)

Just bought moto x yesterday. Awesome

Enviado de meu XT1058 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 1, 2014)

Christian Nothing said:


> Huăăă bozgore !
> Sense interface is much better than our touchwiz :good:
> 
> _≪███▓▒Sℵα℘℘εd ₣ℜ✪ℳ ℳψ JεℓℓySℵα℘ ℜ✪ℳ™▒▓███≫_

Click to collapse



Sense its better than touchwizz but nexus 5 interface its best

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Christian Nothing (Feb 1, 2014)

krazy1101 said:


> Sense its better than touchwizz but nexus 5 interface its best
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



aosp interface it's not better , even tho kk ui is an improvement but still doesn't beat sense ui a$$


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 1, 2014)

Dpallett said:


> I'm stuck between the S4 or HTC One.
> 
> Really can't decide, I know all the bells and whistles of the S4, such as air gestures and such, will probably lose my interest after a while, but never played around with Sense.

Click to collapse



Love sense
And myself going for One Max over Note 3. 
It just makes "sense"


----------



## syahmigates (Feb 1, 2014)

JalmiNyondong1933 said:


> What about Moto G?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G

Click to collapse



Oh my. I'm just checked out the moto g's specs. andd  wow. upgradable to kitkat. nice suggestion sir. thanks hitted.


----------



## babbione15 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'd like to have a Moto G to work alongside to my S4


----------



## $HaGraTH (Feb 1, 2014)

What about HTC One X and Xiaomi Hongmi? Which one is better? (maybe another devices?)


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 1, 2014)

Sense FTW

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## marw_ (Feb 2, 2014)

probably s3 or s2.


----------



## $HaGraTH (Feb 2, 2014)

And maybe Moto G?

Sent from my X10 using xda app-developers app


----------



## evilboygenius (Feb 2, 2014)

Pulled the trigger for LG G2. Now the wait game begins.  

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk


----------



## nottys4 (Feb 2, 2014)

well i have the s4 but i'm looking forward to seeing what samsung do with the s5 lol


----------



## iDorkKnight (Feb 2, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> sure you will love it it is 100x better than grand
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hahaha  True that, but I've used other phones as well and in comparison to them i liked nexus 5 the best. I'm still sticking to Grand because of all the AMAZING ROMS


----------



## lbchX (Feb 2, 2014)

No matter i have Desire C which is very good, my next mobile that i would like to have, is either HTC or LG G2, which I really like it!


----------



## whatever100 (Feb 2, 2014)

been using iphone and then htc one x. I think I am going to give note 3 a try later this year.


----------



## kakurri (Feb 3, 2014)

I'm excited about the grand galaxy duos


----------



## dmeth (Feb 3, 2014)

My next phone is going to be the LG G3. 1440p 5.5in screen? Odin octacore processor (maybe), 3gb ram. Yeah I'll take it I have been so happy with my G2 running a modded CM11 ROM from @gr33nd3vil. I hope there is an equally impressive rom for the G3. First smartphone and and instant winner.


----------



## Jesusv (Feb 3, 2014)

I had an impulse buy when I was half awake and bought a Note 2 from ebay. :silly:  I currently use an iPhone 4 so going from 3.5 lcd to 5.5 will be interesting.

Should I avoid 4.3 update on the Note 2 and stay at 4.1 till kitkat comes out?


----------



## liudm (Feb 3, 2014)

*My Next Phone*

I think it's the Sony Xperia Z1 compact, because I like smaller phones with high specifications!


----------



## thanissara (Feb 3, 2014)

my new smartphone : xiaomi hongmi


----------



## Makiavell (Feb 3, 2014)

My next smartphone will be a xperia sp but for now I am very happy with my xperia arc s and I think to continue with it until the end of his days


----------



## Allen Wong (Feb 3, 2014)

My current mobile is an iPhone 5. 
Next phone maybe a Samsung Note 3.


----------



## Welld1s (Feb 3, 2014)

My mobile is Samsung Galaxy S3. Gonna buy.. Nothing!) Love my current mobile phone.


----------



## KennCK (Feb 3, 2014)

Really wanna try xiaomi mi3. It is one pretty lookin' phone. On one hand, i hope it works and feels as good as the look, on the other hand...


----------



## laserhawks (Feb 3, 2014)

Galaxy s4 i think

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 3, 2014)

After selecting/rejecting between 1520/Note 3/One Max, i finally concluded that there is no phablet i actually like in the market. 
So going with G2 for now.
I am sure by the time i will be getting my next phone, 5.5 screen will be standard for a flagship smart phones so i won't have to worry about going for a phablet anymore.


----------



## folgrz (Feb 3, 2014)

Currently have an iphone 5s for a daily phone and a blackberry q10 for work

Looking to jump ship from apple and give the galaxy note 3/4 a shot!


----------



## ASVP_MSFT (Feb 3, 2014)

Just got my htc one x, thinking maybe I should switch to a nexus 4


----------



## a10fjet (Feb 4, 2014)

Definitely going to be a moto x.
I can't decide if i should wait for them to make a second gen version or get it now.
the voice control plus utter and tasker is insane. you can do literally anything without compromising your hands.


----------



## -DemiGodz- (Feb 4, 2014)

anyone can suggest which one is better... "Note 3" or HTC One Max"??


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 4, 2014)

*My next Smartphone*

going to buy MICROMAX A110Q next. 

its going for about Rs. 9250 right now online. 

or about 150 dollars ( give or take a few ) 

its quite decent for daily use. but i am only buying it as a replacement for my Dead Ipod. ( the poor thing did not survive the trip to the center of the washer  ) 

thanks for reading. 

namaste.


----------



## polar2792 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm waiting for the S5 seen the new leaks.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## derf8966 (Feb 4, 2014)

Currently own the s3 and love it but I think my next phone will either be a Galaxy s5 or a Galaxy note 4.  Samsung is defiantly the king of mobile phones so I'm sticking with them

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ASVP_MSFT (Feb 4, 2014)

maybe a nexus 4 since I cant afford the 5


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any suggestion for a snapdragon 800 phone with expandable micro SDslut?

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## SpikaDevTeam (Feb 4, 2014)

*HTC One is rated the best phone*

I heard that the HTC One is considered the best android phone. Not that I have ever used it though.


----------



## JalmiNyondong1933 (Feb 4, 2014)

SpikaDevTeam said:


> I heard that the HTC One is considered the best android phone. Not that I have ever used it though.

Click to collapse



Yes it is. I'm using it along with my Moto G

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## Spotja (Feb 4, 2014)

Definetly the iPhone 6 or whatever the larger iPhone will be called. 
I'll be keeping my Xperia V though

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spotja (Feb 4, 2014)

ASVP_MSFT said:


> maybe a nexus 4 since I cant afford the 5

Click to collapse



The GNote 3?

Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ASVP_MSFT (Feb 4, 2014)

would if I could but unfortunately can't afford that either but I would love to have it though 


Spotja said:


> The GNote 3?
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse


----------



## wyf (Feb 4, 2014)

might be m8


----------



## smartpr1v4t3 (Feb 4, 2014)

I think a Moto G for my parents


----------



## Scalabis (Feb 4, 2014)

I wish a Moto X, but I think I cannot afford it.
Maybe a G instead!


----------



## wolfen69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Scalabis said:


> I wish a Moto X, but I think I cannot afford it.
> Maybe a G instead!

Click to collapse



The Moto G is an awesome phone for the price.


----------



## Scalabis (Feb 4, 2014)

wolfen69 said:


> The Moto G is an awesome phone for the price.

Click to collapse



Yeah, indeed!

They did a great work in order to have a usable phone in such simple HW.


----------



## maches (Feb 4, 2014)

Probably a Moto X, might wait to see what happens with lenovo.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 4, 2014)

-DemiGodz- said:


> anyone can suggest which one is better... "Note 3" or HTC One Max"??

Click to collapse



Note 3 is a better overall device.
I love htc phones and want to buy a phablet this time.
 Don't like Samsung phones so Note 3 is a no go for me. Want to buy One Max but finding it little hard to convince myself because of lack of OIS and S800  processor.

One Max has more crisp screen, amazing audio, great build quality and better battery life over Note 3.

While Note 3 has newer S800 processor and adreno 330 GPU, S pen, removable battery.

I will get One Max among these two if i had to choose


----------



## marlin12 (Feb 4, 2014)

*nexus 6? or htc or lg or sony*

my next phone will probably be nexus 6? or htc or lg or sony, the rumor is that google is discontinuining the nexus line to keep samsung and other major companies from altering android too much, and to bring back android control to google, thus also there recent sale of motorola, so im hoping if rumors are true the will end there line with a bang and make a nexus 6, that would be my next phone. if not there is going to be no other phone from f=my current nexus 5, then i would get a next generaion sony xperia, love the design and some feature, or maybe go for a lg or htc. Samsung on the other hand is completely out of the questio thank to there new security system "knox", it seem they are following apples footsteps and trying to close android off.


----------



## itsdandandan (Feb 4, 2014)

So hard to choose, probably a next gen Nexus!


----------



## lispain (Feb 5, 2014)

I use LG G2 now. I'm so satisfied with it so I'm waiting LG G Pro2~


----------



## KGrass96 (Feb 5, 2014)

*next smartphone*

My next smartphone is definitely the Galaxy S4, or Note 3


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

how is the oppo n1? is anyone using it? it cost 40k in india. so wanted to ask before exchanging my lumia. 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk


----------



## somu12345 (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys

 iv bought lenovo p780 ROW 8GB version 1.2Ghz quad core processor with 1GB of RAM  out of which only 219 MB of RAM is available to me 753MB RAM is used i have no background apps opened no recent apps and when i open subway surfer and minimize it open browser with one tab and again go to subway surfer the game reloads.

i want to know that where 753MB Ram goes? and when i reboot my device my RAM usage is very Low

it simply means that android With 1GB of RAM cant handle one application and browsing at the same time what the hell

plzz help me guyzz


----------



## rc87 (Feb 5, 2014)

uhm, I'm so torn between nexus-5 and a MINT "used" xperia-z....

I would love to join the nexus community , but I need sd card and even if n5 can use them via otg, I need the usb free too while using sd card... 

Don't want to spend more than those figures, but damn some top phones are tempting... :crying:


----------



## ELITAZER (Feb 5, 2014)

*Nexus 7*

which one should I buy, main concern is gaming and nothing else is imp...after extreme research I have stumbled upon =
 Asus NEXUS 7 - 1B032A
Move to wishlist

Tablet
Asus NEXUS 7 - 1B032A 

Rs. 9499

XOLO Play Tab 7.0

Rs. 7999

Lava E-Tab XTRON+ JB7+ - Pretty awesome tab, slightly faster than nexus 7 2012..in nenamark

Rs. 5999
\
which one should I buy money is a huge deal breaker

please suggest something


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

somu12345 said:


> hi guys
> 
> iv bought lenovo p780 ROW 8GB version 1.2Ghz quad core processor with 1GB of RAM  out of which only 219 MB of RAM is available to me 753MB RAM is used i have no background apps opened no recent apps and when i open subway surfer and minimize it open browser with one tab and again go to subway surfer the game reloads.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



oppo n1 is good.
i know youre problem. this ram is chinice ram it is not good. the same with mant dwvices.
for example galaxy s3-s2 1gb ram can handle every tging you want it is amazing
but there are devices like allview x1 soul has 2 gb ram!!!!! and it is sucks. s2 is better than him.
so. this is the peoblem
Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## Mineturtle33 (Feb 5, 2014)

Moto G GPE

Sent from my KFSOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzunna (Feb 5, 2014)

For me is nexus 5 (now i have nexus 4) or zenophone


----------



## saiharsit12 (Feb 5, 2014)

Either Nexus 5 or S4

Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HaveMercy (Feb 5, 2014)

saiharsit12 said:


> Either Nexus 5 or S4
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same, Nexus 5 for me. :good: Still got another year on my phone contract through so it might change.


----------



## Flow-Chi (Feb 5, 2014)

At the moment I'm gonna wait (still quite happy with the One X), although the Jolla Phone seems to be interesting.
If I'd need to buy one now it would either be the Jolla Phone, the Nexus 5 or the Oppo N1.


----------



## xZabuza (Feb 5, 2014)

G2 FTW...  So beautiful.. ?

-=SwX™

Sent from my i9300 XDA Premium
Powered by 4.4.2 Resurrection Remix
 [email protected]  Bank's Core GApps on ART


----------



## saiharsit12 (Feb 5, 2014)

xZabuza said:


> G2 FTW...  So beautiful.. ?
> 
> -=SwX™
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep it is :3

Sent from my Grand using XDA app


----------



## TypicalAndroidUser (Feb 5, 2014)

Just got my micromax a110q.  Can't root it.  Nothing works

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 5, 2014)

TypicalAndroidUser said:


> Just got my micromax a110q.  Can't root it.  Nothing works
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



then why you get it

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## sunaku (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm getting by with my Motorola Atrix 4G (MB860) but would love to have a Xiaomi MI3 phone! :cyclops:


----------



## barondebxl (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm selling a note 3 for those interested pm me!!!!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## eowfjfk (Feb 6, 2014)

*Galaxy S5!*

I currently have a Galaxy S4. My next phone will probably be Galaxy S5.


----------



## slabongrade (Feb 6, 2014)

I want to buy LG G2 but Im not sure if I can use...


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 6, 2014)

Wanted to buy One Max but don't like the fact that after paying so much and with that huge size, i am still getting S600 processor. 

One Max came out one month after G2 and cost 100$ more here but still packing S600. 

Going with G2 this time.


----------



## EvEvaEv (Feb 6, 2014)

eowfjfk said:


> I currently have a Galaxy S4. My next phone will probably be Galaxy S5.

Click to collapse



me too, but it's so damn large... hoping for a goog s 5 mini


----------



## Ace3dfx (Feb 6, 2014)

Currently owns a Moto RAZR. The next one I want to try is a Nexus 6.


----------



## Sanvido (Feb 6, 2014)

I've had the Nexus 5, Samsung Galaxy S4, iPhone 5c, and I now use the Huawei Ascend P6. I absolutely hated the Samsung Galaxy S4. The Nexus 5 is by far the best Android experience I've had.

My next phone will be the Huawei Ascend P7.


----------



## Mr Skatosakoulas (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm looking for a way to buy motorola moto g with a minimum budget of 150 euros. I'm from greece and the shops here pricetag it at 200 euros. i think this is unfair so if anyone could help me please pleease reply with a suggestion. 


Also piss off "diestarbucks". You really suck for closing my thread!


----------



## mano2 (Feb 7, 2014)

I would like to buy a phone for my brother. He now owns a Samsung Omnia 7 and he would like to watch streams via Twitch. So basically I need a phone that supports playing flash videos. Is it possible with android or I have to buy a phone with WP 8?

Thanks in advance for the answers!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xr911 (Feb 7, 2014)

iphone 5s      sky vega a870


----------



## wolfen69 (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr Skatosakoulas said:


> I'm looking for a way to buy motorola moto g with a minimum budget of 150 euros. I'm from greece and the shops here pricetag it at 200 euros. i think this is unfair so if anyone could help me please pleease reply with a suggestion.
> 
> 
> Also piss off "diestarbucks". You really suck for closing my thread!

Click to collapse



Doesn't Amazon.de ship to Greece? They have it for 169 euros.


----------



## voyager_s (Feb 7, 2014)

I've never been happier with a device than I have been for the last 7 month with my HTC one.

It is so good in so many ways. Looks good. Feels good. Sings good. Built good. Specs good.

I thought about the nexus 5 but did not in the end. Screen and speaker are just not on par with the one.

The g2 had me thinking too. But the horrible lg software was a big put off.

My next device will probably be the HTC one successor or the next Samsung flagship depending on their build material. I think Sammy may have learned a lesson from HTC with the ones much lauded build quality. I'm expecting a premium built device from them.

Time will tell

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Clems92 (Feb 7, 2014)

I just bought Nexus 5, im happy with this device

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mojohorlick (Feb 7, 2014)

currently using the LG G2... thinking  about the new HTC ONE...


----------



## piftoffpenguin (Feb 7, 2014)

*Which One?*

Galaxy Note 3 or Xperia Z ultra??
Ok, so my HTC One is a big piece of crap that formally bricked itself subsequent to the battery dying during a call. This is common and complete BS if you ask me, but its where I'm at.

I'm stuck with a choice now. I am getting a new phone Saturday (tomorrow) and I have some decisions to make on it and I would appreciate some of your thoughts on it here.

I have 3 on my list I'm willing to consider, but they have to have big screens and horsepower. I'm a Network Engineering Consultant, so I'm always on the go and I need a large powerful device. With that said, my 3 choices are below and I am open to suggestions. I'm on T-Mobile:

In order of interest:

Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Galaxy Note 3

Google Nexus 5

I normally root and flash a custom ROM but when my 4 month old HTC One died from a full battery drain both HTC and T-Mobile would not help because I had rooted it and basically told me I was on my own, so I don't really care what ROMs it supports or how easy it will be to root. Thanks guys 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now that I think about the Xperia has a battery that's not accessible much like the HTC One, so after this experience its out. I wont get stuck with another phone I cant open up. I guess it has to be that way to be water proof. . . . Damn - ok then

Note 3 or GN5?


----------



## bacsilove (Feb 8, 2014)

Definitely the G2 when I can find a nice deal, maybe when it cool down a bit.


----------



## force70 (Feb 8, 2014)

bacsilove said:


> Definitely the G2 when I can find a nice deal, maybe when it cool down a bit.

Click to collapse



By then the G3 will be out!

sent from canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## friendlybiker (Feb 8, 2014)

Blu Studio 5.5, just got it.

Sent from my STUDIO 5.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## androidkilla911 (Feb 8, 2014)

*either of them*

i love the sleek design and sense 5 of htc one but i would go for lg g2 or note 3


----------



## andrewsmith500 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Whats your next smartphone*

For sure it will be Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## madmax86 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for s5 mini: P


----------



## shubh_007 (Feb 8, 2014)

mano2 said:


> I would like to buy a phone for my brother. He now owns a Samsung Omnia 7 and he would like to watch streams via Twitch. So basically I need a phone that supports playing flash videos. Is it possible with android or I have to buy a phone with WP 8?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answers!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Everything is possible with android. There is flash player available even for KitKat unofficially. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## divine.impulse (Feb 8, 2014)

*motorola ara*

motorola ARA or phone blocks wil be the way to go


----------



## EEhobbyist (Feb 8, 2014)

I am enjoying my HTC One with cm11 nightly.


----------



## thepaperescape (Feb 8, 2014)

I am also enjoying the HTC One with CM11. Next time I'll probably give some more attention to a prerooted (developer edition) Nexus, Oppo, or One+.

Seems like there are a lot of devs that work with Nexus phones and less hassle since they are Google/Android phones.


----------



## madmax86 (Feb 8, 2014)

I s4mini but there are still problems with it: (


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

madmax86 said:


> I'm waiting for s5 mini: P

Click to collapse



i believe it will be nothing
the same happined for s3-s4 (mini)

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## madmax86 (Feb 8, 2014)

s4 mini is ok but I have problems with the program and battery


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

madmax86 said:


> s4 mini is ok but I have problems with the program and battery

Click to collapse



ok ??
all phones are ok.
but with this price , it is nothing. You can just buy s3 it is much bettrt.
so, for people who want s5 mini just buy and s4

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## superenzo99 (Feb 8, 2014)

*nexus 5*

my next phone is Google Nexus 5 because Google is the best!
But I wrong to buy a Xperia Sola


----------



## madmax86 (Feb 8, 2014)

s4 mini perform better in tests than s3


----------



## aashishb4u (Feb 8, 2014)

*samsung*

I have samsung tab 2 but I think samsung S4 will be best


----------



## AI0LIA (Feb 8, 2014)

GOOGLE Nexus 5!!!:good:


----------



## darksideauto (Feb 8, 2014)

Just switched from an LG G2 to the xperia z1 compact. Its really nice being able to use one hand to navigate my phone while still having all the amazing specs of a top tier device. I am hoping the z1c does well and it can progress another generation. Hopefully it will be a tiny bit thinner and have a display that fills up the front panel a bit better(maybe 4.5-4.7 might fit in the same dimensions) and will keep using the best of the best hardware.

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 8, 2014)

madmax86 said:


> s4 mini perform better in tests than s3

Click to collapse



but , trust me. s3 is more better in every thing

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## pianoman674 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's so tough to answer, it really depends on what you're looking for. I'm a huge fan of the Razr Maxx which I just recently left. The battery life on it is phenomenal, but unfortunately I got stuck in an endless loop of crappy "Verizon Certified Replacement" devices which would break every three months. My original device was a trooper though, and I loved that I could even go two days without charging it sometimes. If I wasn't so tempted by new technology, I probably would have just bought another one of those new...

But since I finally caved and bought myself something new, I would also recommend the Moto X which I just got. I love that you can customize it - I'm a sucker for that - and it's a decently powerful phone with a clean experience and some neat innovations without being too gimmicky. Although I've had very little time with it, I do recommend it outside of if you like your devices rooted. Unfortunately it's a bit of a pain to root and I'm having issues with that right now, but if you could care less and want a purely stock experience, go for it!

Otherwise, the Galaxy series is always a safe bet, such as the GS4 or Note 2. I personally hate HTC because I think their launcher sucks and they bog the system down with way too much bloatware, but the HTC One is the most impressive devices they've put out so far. There's plenty of good choices out there on the market.


----------



## MT27i (Feb 9, 2014)

Sony Xperia SP? Hmm, 
I love sony :highfive:


----------



## dearsergio (Feb 9, 2014)

xilosen said:


> Not a fan of the Note. It's just too big for me.
> 
> I was thinking about the S4 but not familiar on what's coming out soon.

Click to collapse





Have you used it?  I LOVE my note. Probably will upgrade to the 3 soon. It's big but you get used to it very quickly.  After that, you can't use any other phone because they're too small.  Just think about it.


----------



## Devon1080 (Feb 9, 2014)

Galaxy S5

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------




Spotja said:


> Definetly the iPhone 6 or whatever the larger iPhone will be called.
> I'll be keeping my Xperia V though
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Wrong crowd!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Spotja (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to bash iOS like a lot android fans do, but since the day I bought the iPhone 5, I've been very Open minded when it comes to these 2 platforms. I'm  enjoying the best of both worlds


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightinwater (Feb 9, 2014)

Zopo ZP998 or ThL T200, though funnily enough the efforts of the ThL shill in this topic makes the T200 a LESS likely outcome (that and both of their batteries not being big enough)


----------



## rutvikbgajjar (Feb 9, 2014)

LG optimus G2


----------



## mano2 (Feb 9, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Everything is possible with android. There is flash player available even for KitKat unofficially.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yes I know. However I tried all of them but currently none of them working with Twitch.

That why I want to buy a somehow "confirmed" phone that can run flash even unofficially.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

mano2 said:


> Yes I know. However I tried all of them but currently none of them working with Twitch.
> 
> That why I want to buy a somehow "confirmed" phone that can run flash even unofficially.

Click to collapse



every thing possible.
just go for it , he will love it more than windows coz everything

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## xgrox (Feb 9, 2014)

My next phone? Nexus 6, what else? 

TapaT & Nexus⁴


----------



## badaeng (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey guys,
I am looking for a Phone with a good developmental community, especially AOSP-wise. Other specs I need are microsd-support and 2gb of RAM, don't mind more though. Possibility of a battery change would be nice. I had a S3 but that one broke down on me three times within one year and I really didn't like the looks of it so I'd rather not go for Samsung again.
What do you recommend?


----------



## tillward (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm trying to decide between the Galaxy S4 Mini and the Sony Z1 Compact. Has anyone got any good reasons to go for the Galaxy? I'm leaning towards the Z1 at the moment, mostly due to build quality.


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 9, 2014)

S4 mini have infrared blaster and its cool , tw features but z1 has more powerfull cipset...  i would chose s4 mini cuz its half price of z1 compact.... or z1 compact for build quality performance and battery 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## NodakRandall (Feb 9, 2014)

Im running 4.4.2 Official AOKP on my M7VZW. Im coming up for an upgrade, and unfortunately I have to stay with Verizon because of cell coverage in my area, its a damn monopoly. What is the next best thing VZW has to offer? Should I wait for M8?


----------



## gelomc (Feb 9, 2014)

My next phone? LG g2 o nexus "6" xD

Inviato dal mio Xperia S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## skull495 (Feb 9, 2014)

Galaxy S5 For sure!


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 9, 2014)

i just got a good news.
my dad will help me to get galaxy s4 inested of s3 but i have to wait for the last of February.
but no problem

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## Mathemagician14 (Feb 9, 2014)

can anyone recommend a good keyboard smartphone in 2014?

I'm using the Samsung Captivate Glide but honestly all the ROMs are awful and unsupported nowadays

My contract is up for renewal soon so I'll get a new device, and I really like keyboard phones, but don't have any idea if there are any left


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think there has been any decent ones since the HTC g2 or desire z.

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Dackwing (Feb 10, 2014)

tillward said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Galaxy S4 Mini and the Sony Z1 Compact. Has anyone got any good reasons to go for the Galaxy? I'm leaning towards the Z1 at the moment, mostly due to build quality.

Click to collapse



I've got the S4 mini and its perfect. Only issue for me would be the battery


Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## enkaiyex (Feb 10, 2014)

Definitely get a Galaxy S4, I love mine!


----------



## safereg (Feb 10, 2014)

*S5*

I will buy galaxy s 5 if it relase soon ........


----------



## hariram1992 (Feb 10, 2014)

lumia 1520 or nexus 5


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 10, 2014)

galaxy s4 snapdragon 600 or lg g2?

Sent to hit Thanks for iT!!!!!


----------



## jbmkawaii (Feb 10, 2014)

lenovo has been releasing great and affordable phones lately!

Check out the A516, it may not look good on paper with only 512 RAM, but its dual core proc is capable of running Real Racing 3!

A better alternative is Lenovo A706 which has 1GB RAM and Quadcore Snapdragon Proc! both are just around 100 USD!


----------



## Kenobz (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll have to wait a couple years for the Galaxy Note 5.8987 I'm sure its the horizon somewhere. For now  tablet with Bluetooth works since its everything with size mingled. Tablets remind me of Star Wars Datapads except my Comlink is inside. O-O


----------



## dudumelo (Feb 10, 2014)

Galaxy s5 Active, if it comes with Ip68, at least.


----------



## josephnero (Feb 11, 2014)

Sony xperia Z2

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ideas4ya (Feb 11, 2014)

I've got the Note 3 now with AT&T. Locked bootloader = I need another device. What device would beat it right now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsdandandan (Feb 11, 2014)

Probably a Z2. Too hard to decide at the moment though!


----------



## StarkRaving (Feb 11, 2014)

Due to many things, I have been out of modding since the V3xx and the RAZR V9 (which has happened to be my phone since then lol). With a new Droid Mini on the way, I'm looking forward to learning some new things and having some fun (without creating that classic paperweight).


----------



## xXMADEXx (Feb 11, 2014)

Galaxy S3


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ideas4ya said:


> I've got the Note 3 now with AT&T. Locked bootloader = I need another device. What device would beat it right now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3 is pretty much on the top of food chain now 
You can look at Xperia Z1/LG G2.


----------



## activeservo (Feb 11, 2014)

S4 with Google play rom 4.4. It is the best phone imop.


----------



## btb971 (Feb 11, 2014)

My question is that there are people saying gs3..the gs4 is a great phone.. Minus the battery life issue. Which I have fixed. (running the stick touch wiz) not rooted or anything. I get a full day on a charge using the phone alot. I say GS4 or wait for the S5.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chakoty (Feb 11, 2014)

moto g 16gb


----------



## mr doi (Feb 11, 2014)

Chakoty said:


> moto g 16gb

Click to collapse



I vote for Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100, Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors Like it! Note 3 went to market but Note II still be send to market too, the big product of SAM :good:


----------



## matiapag (Feb 11, 2014)

Never had a Note device, so maybe Note 3 for great specs, battery and spen  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtabzr (Feb 11, 2014)

*z1C*

Sony Z1 compact is the ultimate choice right now. size wise you can navigate through all screen one-handedly, snapdragon 800 is as fast as it gets, camera is really good(although not the best) and no overkill 1080 screen to use up cpu and drain battery.

---------- Post added at 04:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:30 PM ----------

And if you're torn between minis and 5'' displays, imo, it's better to go for note III. at least the screen size difference is substantial and noticeably more helpful in web browsing and watching anything.


----------



## Tenterhook (Feb 11, 2014)

*It depends*

What you should buy depends on what is important to you.

I have an HTC New One, and although I like it, if being able to replace the battery, or open it up to repair it, is important to you, you probably should not buy it.  ifixit dot com gave it a 1/10 score for repair-ability!!!


----------



## Spaulding89 (Feb 11, 2014)

I will buy me a LG G2 :victory:


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 11, 2014)

guys what do you recommend lg g2 or galaxy s4 ??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Phazonclash (Feb 11, 2014)

Waiting for the Galaxy S5 personally. I LOVE the physical Home button personally, and I love the fact that the Galaxies have a removable battery and SDHC slot. 

I own a Galaxy S3 at the moment and I love this phone with "Quantum + QuantumKernel"


----------



## HHLLC (Feb 11, 2014)

My contract is up in June so I have some time to see what get released by then but if nothing catches my attention, I'll either stick with the EVO 4G LTE or go to the One.


----------



## andix84 (Feb 11, 2014)

i'm waiting for s5 :laugh::good:


----------



## binniebin (Feb 11, 2014)

Im thinking to buy new asus fonepad cause using two devices is horrible for me (vibrant is slow and Nexus 7 without 3G) what do you think? 

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 7 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mr doi (Feb 12, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I dont think i'll buy Iphone 5 or Samsung Note 4 or many newest devices....I'll waiting new generator device the same Galaxy groud but the monitor is new generator


----------



## xfiarc (Feb 12, 2014)

*xperia v vs xperia sp*

upgrade from arc s

xperia sp vs xperia v ? price difference is only $10


----------



## Mr.trololol (Feb 12, 2014)

*galaxy s3*

s3 is nice phone and receving updates till now


----------



## noha199 (Feb 12, 2014)

Galaxy S5


----------



## TheMiracle (Feb 12, 2014)

*Hi! and Mods*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



S4


----------



## Loulou-13 (Feb 12, 2014)

Iphone 5 !!!!!  

( it's a JOKE !!!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: )

 Samsung Galaxy S ...... why lots of people really want these S series ??? there are lots of goods smatphones ...... 

For me ,it's depending to the characteristic ... with a good baterry life :angel:


----------



## shvrentz (Feb 12, 2014)

Me too.  I think the next smartphone will be a Nexus series


----------



## jasonzmayu (Feb 12, 2014)

galaxy s5


----------



## force70 (Feb 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> guys what do you recommend lg g2 or galaxy s4 ??
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I have both and they are both great devices.it Depends on whats more important to you really..G2 has a slightly bigger screen, far better battery life and a more powerful processor. S4 has a removable battery, ext sd card support and is a bit smaller and lighter overall. I prefer the G2..if it had ext sd support it would almost be perfect. 

That said if I were you I wouldnt bother with either...the G3 and S5 will be out soon enough making the G2 and S4 obsolete..I would wait and choose between the newer models. Myself I will be getting a G3.

sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 12, 2014)

force70 said:


> I have both and they are both great devices.it Depends on whats more important to you really..G2 has a slightly bigger screen, far better battery life and a more powerful processor. S4 has a removable battery, ext sd card support and is a bit smaller and lighter overall. I prefer the G2..if it had ext sd support it would almost be perfect.
> 
> That said if I were you I wouldnt bother with either...the G3 and S5 will be out soon enough making the G2 and S4 obsolete..I would wait and choose between the newer models. Myself I will be getting a G3.
> 
> sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4

Click to collapse



thanks man.
but i dont have much money
so i cant buy the note 3 and that mean i canyt buy g3 or s5
so, thanks man i know g2 is better but i prefer samsung for ui and apps and for that i will got the s4 , thanks man

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## dbus08 (Feb 12, 2014)

Im hoping by the time of the next Nexus release T-Mobile will have built up their network for my area.  As of right now its so-so.  Until then sticking my my S3 on verizon.


----------



## stannivdb (Feb 12, 2014)

I think the Moto G is an awesome smartphone for its prics


----------



## stannitje (Feb 12, 2014)

The nex nexus!


----------



## bliblidi (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm waiting for the note4, i hope they will NOT make it bigger, but will come will metal-glass body


----------



## omaral (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah hell i think i'll just buy me the galaxy note 3 i reckon.. ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## BDH1977 (Feb 12, 2014)

Any advice on which phone to get next? My gnex toro is just starting to feel its age. I love the nexus phones for the ease of customizing. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## imranh101 (Feb 13, 2014)

Got an offer of an LG Optimus G for my T-mo S3. Should I?

The quad core vs dual core and moderately longer battery life are very attractive but I like the S3s physical home button and shape I love along with touchwiz. Last time I got an LG device was a N4 that died on me so im iffy on them. Thoughts?


----------



## matt56 (Feb 13, 2014)

I am waiting for the new HTC One Two or whatever they are going to call it. I just hope they come out with it soon. My upgrade is a couple of months and would love to jump to that from my Evo 4G LTE


----------



## DavidRedstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Current best phones...

Galaxy S4
HTC One
Nexus 5
Moto X


Upcoming...

Galaxy S5
HTC One (second version)


----------



## force70 (Feb 13, 2014)

DavidRedstone said:


> Current best phones...
> 
> Galaxy S4
> HTC One
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 3 should def be on that list if not at the top of it!

sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## DavidRedstone (Feb 13, 2014)

force70 said:


> Note 3 should def be on that list if not at the top of it!
> 
> sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4

Click to collapse



I was listing phones, not phablets.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 13, 2014)

DavidRedstone said:


> Current best phones...
> 
> Galaxy S4
> HTC One
> ...

Click to collapse



No G2..... Seriously?


----------



## DavidRedstone (Feb 13, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> No G2..... Seriously?

Click to collapse



Forgot that one. Yeah, it's good, too.


----------



## k660 (Feb 13, 2014)

Currently using note2.

Next phone maybe note4 / s5


----------



## GunPowder55555 (Feb 13, 2014)

BDH1977 said:


> Any advice on which phone to get next? My gnex toro is just starting to feel its age. I love the nexus phones for the ease of customizing. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 Galaxy S5
HTC One (second 2014 version "M8")
Sony Sirius (Z2)
will be out in a month or so :angel:.


----------



## andrefv (Feb 13, 2014)

Man, I really like to take Nexus 5


----------



## RendarK98 (Feb 13, 2014)

*SGS3*

Samsung Galaxy S3
It's a very good smartphone. I like it.


----------



## BDH1977 (Feb 13, 2014)

GunPowder55555 said:


> Galaxy S5
> HTC One (second 2014 version "M8")
> Sony Sirius (Z2)
> will be out in a month or so :angel:.

Click to collapse



S5 looks good. There is always something I don't like about the nexus hardware. But I keep going back I have had 3 Verizon gnexs toro since they came out. Before the nexus I had an HTC droid incredible. I guess it comes down to what phone has a more active Dev community. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SeVIIn (Feb 13, 2014)

I tend to go with whatever the next HTC flagship is. Never been disappointed with any of their devices thus far.


----------



## lreillyi (Feb 14, 2014)

Well I wasn't so happy with my HTC hero, but everything since then has been much better,

Sent from my HP Slate7 Extreme using Tapatalk


----------



## omaral (Feb 14, 2014)

well 10 more days before samsung shows off the s5.. anyone kno when it'll hit stores?


----------



## ehlegance (Feb 14, 2014)

*My favorite...*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I have an HTC One. Before that I had a Samsung Galaxy S3. Now I change to HTC and I haveI tested different Custom Roms (Android Revolution, Trickdroid, e.g) but now I have the KitKat 4.4.2 Rom from baadnewz and i just can say the Rom and the tweaks are amazing and always up-to-date! Also the flashing process (for me) I find it is easyer on HTC devices.... Thats my opinion... I don't have lots of posts, but I will discus with the other users, but before I must posted 10 posts to get accsess to post into a developer thread... 
Greetings,
Julian


----------



## Sagmentus (Feb 14, 2014)

*My Opinion*

I think I would buy the next HTC Smartphone, I like their products.


----------



## hiiipowers (Feb 14, 2014)

Sagmentus said:


> I think I would buy the next HTC Smartphone, I like their products.

Click to collapse



Htc makes it kinda hard to unlock and root there devices on top of that custom Android skin I would really reconsider or don't buy a warranty


----------



## omaral (Feb 14, 2014)

Sagmentus said:


> I think I would buy the next HTC Smartphone, I like their products.

Click to collapse



I strongly suggest that you stay away from HTC phones. I had very bad experiences with them. For example, the screen lacked precise responsiveness, the volume buttons fell off (I had to buy a replacement)  and its been slow and laggy. Its no wonder that HTC is in trouble since people arent buying its products. Stay away from HTC. You will regret it.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 15, 2014)

I have had no issues with HTC hardware, it's their software support after that is making me leave them. It seems like it's impossible to make stable up to date aosp roms for these phones and forget about HTC giving updates cause they don't care. 

I had a desire and the roms were good because it was so close to the nexus one. The one s I find horrible for custom rom support. Developers try but HTC is to blame for their lack of support. Great hardware horrible support. 

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## npnp90 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've got Samsung s4 active ATM but turn out its not water proofs like they says so my next one I'm thinking of s4 i9505 or xperia

Galaxy S4 Active, [ROM][4.3.1]Unofficial SlimBean build I9295 by spegelius
Huawei Y300 CM10.2 (my android mp3 player) =]


----------



## chaoscodes (Feb 15, 2014)

I would go for NOTE 3 coz I just love phablet 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyrat (Feb 15, 2014)

*Note 3*

I am Loving the AT&T Note 3.


----------



## timmy5822 (Feb 15, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Express GTI8730 is a nice phone


----------



## Thabris (Feb 15, 2014)

I was thinking to buy a Sony Xperia SP, IMO its a very complete phone, for gaming, multitask, 4G and isn't too big or small. Better perfomance than Nexus 4 and Galaxy S3.
But I'm still very happy with my Galaxy S2 HD LTE (E120K)... so I still don't know when I'm gonna make that change


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 15, 2014)

Thabris said:


> I was thinking to buy a Sony Xperia SP, IMO its a very complete phone, for gaming, multitask, 4G and isn't too big or small. Better perfomance than Nexus 4 and Galaxy S3.
> But I'm still very happy with my Galaxy S2 HD LTE (E120K)... so I still don't know when I'm gonna make that change

Click to collapse



who said that!!!!!!!
nexus 4 and galaxy s3 are muxh better than sp

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## pcguy112887 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just got an LG G2... so next device will probably be like a Nexus Over 9000 phone.


----------



## m110a2 (Feb 15, 2014)

If I had to buy a new phone now, probably buy a THL W8S Beyond. 




Saludos
M110A2


----------



## MichaelAndu (Feb 16, 2014)

the galaxy s4 seems to be out of this world! I'm gonna buy this phone as soon as possible


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got G2 and i couldn't be happier. ?


----------



## omaral (Feb 16, 2014)

want the note 4


----------



## robgee789 (Feb 16, 2014)

hey guys what do you think about the new alcatel onetouch idol x+? i think its looks real nice for the expected price, but do you think it will be a decent phone?


----------



## pevzz (Feb 16, 2014)

*Nokia*

I really love Nokia Lumia 520/521... It's so cool..


----------



## digobenfica (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, but i think that a lumia with a good camera but without flash :/

Enviado do meu W8s através de Tapatalk


----------



## txtech89 (Feb 16, 2014)

I got the note3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jan922 (Feb 16, 2014)

I will decide between the Note 3 and the S5  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## poohateq (Feb 16, 2014)

I Wanna buy LG L7 or L9 is nice and have Android on board


----------



## badflife (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi soon I will buy a new smartphone.
I cant decide between the Sony Xperia Z and the Samsung Galaxy S3 but which one of those has a bigger community in ROM Developing. Because I want to root the device. 
So I can still have good support when teh devices arent supported anymore by the companys (Updates) ?


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 16, 2014)

badflife said:


> Hi soon I will buy a new smartphone.
> I cant decide between the Sony Xperia Z and the Samsung Galaxy S3 but which one of those has a bigger community in ROM Developing. Because I want to root the device.
> So I can still have good support when teh devices arent supported anymore by the companys (Updates) ?

Click to collapse



Xperia z is definetly better and custom roms will be more stable than s3 ones cuz exynos from s3 doesnt have proper source code

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## badflife (Feb 16, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Xperia z is definetly better and custom roms will be more stable than s3 ones cuz exynos from s3 doesnt have proper source code
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But will the community stay big even after 2 years because I dont want to buy a new phone after 2 years I want to keep it a few years.


----------



## jasonzmayu (Feb 17, 2014)

samsung sv alltheway


----------



## bobs158 (Feb 17, 2014)

i would probably get the sony xperia z or z1 

---------- Post added at 02:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




badflife said:


> Hi soon I will buy a new smartphone.
> I cant decide between the Sony Xperia Z and the Samsung Galaxy S3 but which one of those has a bigger community in ROM Developing. Because I want to root the device.
> So I can still have good support when teh devices arent supported anymore by the companys (Updates) ?

Click to collapse



I would probably get the xperia z or even the z1 if i was you it has better specs, camera and more ram im pretty sure (look at gsm arena for all specs), but the s3 is much more popular when it comes to roms and tweeks


----------



## primes678 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi All
I wanna buy HTC One Mini, is it a great phones?


----------



## gorya76 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys! I realy like LG G2, but there is some promlems like auto brigthness and couple of others. Is this already fixed? thanks


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

Wanna buy moto G, but in my country, its not 

Sent from my MT15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> Wanna buy moto G, but in my country, its not
> 
> Sent from my MT15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G is out in my country, but only available in dual SIM variant.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Moto G is out in my country, but only available in dual SIM variant.
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You dont like dual SIM sir? I think dual SIM is useable than single SIM

Sent from my MT15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (Feb 17, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> You dont like dual SIM sir? I think dual SIM is useable than single SIM
> 
> Sent from my MT15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No for me..... but maybe yes for some others.

Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> No for me..... but maybe yes for some others.
> 
> Sent from my highly pimped Galaxy Pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. For me.. Its verry needed 

Sorry for my bad english sir

Hit THANKS if I help you
Xperia Neo --> MIUI


----------



## AREMA (Feb 17, 2014)

Dual SIM, main is CDMA EvDO such verizon. The others 2G is enough 



~~~
sent from Slim & Thin Andromax


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Feb 17, 2014)

G3 or S5?

I am torn with this upgrade choice. I'm lookin forward to both phones but IDK whether the S5 or the G3 is the better choice. 

BG: I've had a Galaxy S3 since shortly after launch, and I do like how easily one can find accessories, it has enterprise ability should I get the right job, and nearly all major apps work on their devices. But I cannot stand BloatWiz I mean TouchWiz, its terrible battery life, lame and useless apps which eat up space. Also, the S5 will not have 2k screen or 8-core in the US. I like a lotta LG's new stuff, even its UI is way better than BloatWiz. The G3 is also gonna have 2K and an octacore here which makes it appeal to me. But I hear that its cpu will therefore be proprietary, n IDK how good that is. Also IDK how they are on OTAs.

Which one should I get? Which one will you get? I am leaning towards the G3.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> You dont like dual SIM sir? I think dual SIM is useable than single SIM
> 
> Sent from my MT15i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



it is not very important.
in my country we have only moto g dual. if there are 1 sim i will buy for brother . for roms and others

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Anang_Galih (Feb 17, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> it is not very important.
> in my country we have only moto g dual. if there are 1 sim i will buy for brother . for roms and others
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yeah sir, I think so
Cause I think single SIM is more dev on there

Hit THANKS if I help you
Xperia Neo --> MIUI


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> Yeah sir, I think so
> Cause I think single SIM is more dev on there
> 
> Hit THANKS if I help you
> Xperia Neo --> MIUI

Click to collapse



yes it is

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## gvovs (Feb 17, 2014)

my specs would be as follows:
Super AMOLED  4 to 4.7"
At least dual core 1.2GHz (Qualcomm preferable)
Weight 100-135gram
at least 1GB RAM
water resistant IP57(or IP67)
external sd
Popular  model.

Some sort of hybrid between Galaxy mini S4 and Xperia V (or ZR)


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

gvovs said:


> my specs would be as follows:
> Super AMOLED  4 to 4.7"
> At least dual core 1.2GHz (Qualcomm preferable)
> Weight 100-135gram
> ...

Click to collapse



s4 mini or the galaxy s3 or an xperia

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 PM ----------

guys i know it is opinion but.
what do you recommend for me galaxy s4 white or black ??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Giorgios1 (Feb 17, 2014)

I want to buy an S4.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 17, 2014)

Giorgios1 said:


> I want to buy an S4.

Click to collapse



do you recommend white or black

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## gorya76 (Feb 17, 2014)

wait for new flags.. there is nothing on the market right now. all devices are just better duplications is same old


----------



## Shikhar A (Feb 17, 2014)

Some Chinese company is planning for 16 core processor..  I don't get it what are  do we do with 16 core!?

Sent from my XOLO Q800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 17, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> do you recommend white or black
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Definetly choose black

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luanlc (Feb 17, 2014)

galaxy s5 off course


----------



## omaral (Feb 17, 2014)

2 questions.. when is s5 coming out and how big will the screen be?


----------



## jan922 (Feb 17, 2014)

omaral said:


> 2 questions.. when is s5 coming out and how big will the screen be?

Click to collapse



Wait for the Samsung unpacked event on the 24th Feb.  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Steffe89 (Feb 17, 2014)

omaral said:


> 2 questions.. when is s5 coming out and how big will the screen be?

Click to collapse



Will be anounced 24th feb and have ~5.25" screen. Mostlikely in retail stores in april.


----------



## blame8008 (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine was the Samsung Note 3 (I just got it a week and a half ago)

Mind you, I went from an iPhone 4s to the Note 3.

Woohoo, hello change.


----------



## seagull2010 (Feb 18, 2014)

I'll probably check out the S5 as well.


----------



## eyeballcrusher (Feb 18, 2014)

HTC m8 if any rumors are to be believed

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 18, 2014)

Have G2 for now. 
I see rumors of 8 core processors in upcoming phones. They keep adding cores while apple manages to catch up with 2 cores only.
Really not gonna get 8 core mobile. I'll rather get a quad core which has better single thread performance.


----------



## casper_zy (Feb 18, 2014)

Really dun like samsung phones...


----------



## omaral (Feb 18, 2014)

Steffe89 said:


> Will be anounced 24th feb and have ~5.25" screen. Mostlikely in retail stores in april.

Click to collapse



damn i gotto wait april for it?? damn! how much will it retail for?


----------



## mvkdev (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently, you won't get anything better the a Nexus 5


----------



## igiliikur (Feb 18, 2014)

What you think about Prestigio MultiPhone 3350 ?


----------



## visionerator (Feb 18, 2014)

Galaxy Note 2 still fine for me


----------



## antouske (Feb 18, 2014)

Currently Atrix HD doing best for all my needs. My next phone will be Droid Maxx, i think.


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2014)

mvkdev said:


> Currently, you won't get anything better the a Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Had a nexus 5 for a few days right after it launched. .total POS.it went back and I bought a G2..Far better device.

The nexus is cheap for a reason and the price showed in the quality of the device. Too bad really I had high hopes for it.

sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## lorddavid (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok Guys, I have an HTC ONE. Really like HTC, but, i has the camera purple problem, they fix with warranty, but i fear that one day come back the problem. (Already show when is very hot). Another problem is the blinkin redligh after charge, dont know if is software or hardware (I did a factory reset via the phone, but without format DATA). Can see more details in my signature.

Today, someone offer me his Galaxy S4 I9500, I tell him about the problem after charge the phone, but he still want it, so, being very direct, without a war between HTC fan and samsung fan, Should I accept that offer? I really like the design, but in the future I want HTC M8, so maybe is moreeasy to sell an S4 in near future. And i am tired about thatproblem of HTC. So I cant decide :/

Any help todecide would be greatly appreciate.

PD: I really like root and custom roms, but with HTC one never did because i usewarranty :/ And always fear of problems.

Ahh and like HTC ONe camera problem, is there any problem with the galaxy s4? Not only the camera maybe another one that cant be fixed via software


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

i think in s4 no problems . especially if you get octa core version!!!

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## lorddavid (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> i think in s4 no problems . especially if you get octa core version!!!
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Yes, is the I9500, I always like HTC but these "Little problems" are bad for me.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 18, 2014)

lorddavid said:


> Yes, is the I9500, I always like HTC but these "Little problems" are bad for me.

Click to collapse



yes they are and i can by one but i will go for the s4

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




lorddavid said:


> Yes, is the I9500, I always like HTC but these "Little problems" are bad for me.

Click to collapse



is the octa core has good developing??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Squirreljester (Feb 18, 2014)

What's a good upgrade for the Samsung Galaxy S3? I absolutely loved my HTC EVO 4G, and this GS3 I have now is really nice, but it's slightly too tall for my hand. My EVO was the perfect size. The S4 seems to be about the same height, also the HTC ONE. Is there anything on the horizon that is physically a little smaller than the GS3?


----------



## lorddavid (Feb 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> yes they are and i can by one but i will go for the s4
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always read that Exynos had bad suppor because the lack of proper driver :/ but overall I will try it. Maybe my next phone after that will be the M8, of course, if there is no "little problems" (pruple tint and my charging problem)


----------



## ooohhh2 (Feb 18, 2014)

I just want to share with you guys. I had a galaxy s for a long time and finally i upgraded to lg g2 last December. I got it very cheap in a Christmas deal. It's a great smartphone. But after a few days i was already missing the micro sd slot. Then i got the meenova which helped me to feel better about the missing slot. But it's really a pain in the ass. I keep forgetting that little thing somewhere. As i finally lost it, i knew i will never get a smartphone without a storage expansion's ability ever again. 
So i swapped it with an S4. Now i'm completely happy. 
The only let down is Knox, which is a shame. But the stock UI plus nova launcher is great. 
One thing which surprised me was that the lg g2 which should be the more superior is not far better than the S4, on some occasions it even  seemed laggy to me. 
The only thing i miss now from Lg G2 is maybe knock on/off. I keep tapping on my S4 quite often. Other than that it's S4 for me. It's quite a shame though that more and more manufacturera abandoning the micro sd slot. How stupid is that?


----------



## pupo1988 (Feb 18, 2014)

Im thinking about Z1. If id go to android again, must be Z1. Amazing phone


----------



## GohanBurner (Feb 19, 2014)

My next phone is the LG G2 (already acquried). Just wish there was a little more developer love for it. :\


----------



## ramzell123 (Feb 19, 2014)

*looking forward for s5*

hi guys!!!

first post lol...right now i have the s4 and i'm thinking to trade s5 when it release..there are some spec u can see in the web but maybe just speculation..i hope it will come soon and i'm eager to see the first custom rom:


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (Feb 19, 2014)

... why do people get the newest devices and expect ROMs as soon as they wander back to XDA. It boggles my mind. Just wait till the carrier drops the launch price, and by then all the major builds will be up and most of the bugs will be ironed out.

My advice for first time android users is to get one of last years great devices for cheap and put cm on it. Hell, the note2 is what $50 right now if not free on a term.

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## cce121 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Xiaomi*

Eyeing on Xiaomi's phone in Singapore here. They are really catching up with their high-end hardware and very good price.
What's more? MIUI !


----------



## lorddavid (Feb 19, 2014)

O well finally i trade my HTC one for a galaxy s4 i9500, was a good deal? Maybe when the HTC M8 launch, i will buy it (After two months that the price drops a little and read if have errors like the HTC ONE)


----------



## niodo (Feb 19, 2014)

lorddavid said:


> O well finally i trade my HTC one for a galaxy s4 i9500, was a good deal? Maybe when the HTC M8 launch, i will buy it (After two months that the price drops a little and read if have errors like the HTC ONE)

Click to collapse




I went from the iPhone 4s to the HTC one to the Moto X with a span of a few months and I must say the Moto X trumps everything in terms of day-to-day use. Definitely consider it.


----------



## Thabris (Feb 19, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> who said that!!!!!!!
> nexus 4 and galaxy s3 are muxh better than sp
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I disagree. Why are better? Because they're quad-core?


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 19, 2014)

I've always had HTC and been happy with the hardware but now I'm ready to switch to either Samsung or LG or Motorola for their software support. HTC has let their customers down so many times, broken promises over and over again. HTC One S kind of feels like a repeat of the HTC desire not getting gingerbread. 

Sent from my One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Iamfuturetech (Feb 19, 2014)

*My next smartphone...*

I honestly have to say my next smart phone will be the galaxy S5 when it does come out. After that will definitely be the iPhone 6


----------



## predateur1 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Galaxy S3*

I think Galaxy S3 I'm very worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days.


----------



## force70 (Feb 20, 2014)

predateur1 said:


> I think Galaxy S3 I'm very worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days.

Click to collapse



Its still a good phone...i got mine on launch day and was so excited about it...even waited in line to get one and I almost never will wait in a line for anything lol.

It is dated now yes...but still just as good as it always was.

If you can get an s4 or s5 great if not then the s3 will still be a nice device to have and modify.

sent from Canada via my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## AudioSenseCD (Feb 20, 2014)

*next smartphone/gadget*

it would be a ubuntu smartphone for me nice..

---------- Post added at 03:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 AM ----------

or the HTC one stands straight in line  i wish someone have a gift for me hu hu hu


----------



## goes2best (Feb 20, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 SM-N9005*

Confusing.. i'd like to buy new samsung galaxy note 3 but today so many clone model makes me affraid

my friends buy a galaxy s4 and he got the cloned model with premium prices... sadly he was tricked


----------



## soft4u (Feb 20, 2014)

huawei  is a brand name from china.  I am expecting for its honor 3C  2GB RAM WCDMA smartphone.


----------



## sagnikd96 (Feb 20, 2014)

*try the moto x*

moto x is really cool
almost stock aosp
very moddable


----------



## IvanBreX78 (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello everyone! I have update my HTC Sensation with an Android 4.4.2 Rom! Very fast, stable, better than ever! :good:


----------



## wolfen69 (Feb 21, 2014)

I just got a Moto G which I like a lot, but my next one is going to be the almighty Nexus 6.


----------



## Blakebn2012 (Feb 21, 2014)

I am going to buy Note 3 for my next phone, have a Note 2 at the moment. Great phone.


----------



## alexondrums (Feb 21, 2014)

*SE Xperia Mini Pro replacement*

I’m looking for a phone to replace my trusty SE Xperia Mini Pro.

This is my ideal phone, but there don’t appear to be any modern alternatives to it.

Please can you suggest a phone to replace it based on the below criteria?


Android
Maximum 4.0in screen
Fairly compact
Slide out qwerty keyboard would be nice, but not essential
Capacitive Touch Screen
5MP+ HD Camera
USB Charging
SD Card slot
UK 3.5G minimum (quad band preferred, 4G would be nice but not essential)
£150 or under (new or used)


----------



## METAL66 (Feb 21, 2014)

*84433634 406*

not rly sure, but samsung and htc seem to be the best, maybe lenovo ? , definetly android


----------



## xZabuza (Feb 21, 2014)

Since I saw LG G Flex I'm in love with him..  I want one..  But dammit too expensive  ?

-=SwX™

Sent from my i9300 XDA Premium
Powered by 4.4.2 Resurrection Remix
 Yank'[email protected] Bank's Core GApps on ART 
Sony Arc s 4.4.2 Carbon Fibers 
 [email protected] 1.8cc OC Bank's Core GApps


----------



## GæxD (Feb 21, 2014)

Nexus 5 or iPhone 5S


----------



## Mansevolver (Feb 21, 2014)

I had the 5s. Traded it for my current Note 3. I somewhat regret it.

Its LTE battery life can match the Note 3. Of course iOS is smooth as can be. Camera is 2x faster then any other android camera. But its display is too small. Phone is too small. No customization. Smooth UI is hidden by lengthy animations.

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## lidorkalfa (Feb 21, 2014)

I think its best to buy google phones, i mean phones that supported and update by google like Nexus..


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 21, 2014)

lidorkalfa said:


> I think its best to buy google phones, i mean phones that supported and update by google like Nexus..

Click to collapse



but i think you only try to get 10 post

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## lidorkalfa (Feb 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but i think you only try to get 10 post
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



haha actually i am.. i dont get this, im two years on this forum and i cant replay to serious posts..


----------



## leetrevor81 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Value Phablets*

I had a mega 6.3 which I loved, I fell in love with the big screen. Unfortunately I broke it. To replace it I bought a nexus 5 which is an awesome phone, especially for the price.

The one downside of the nexus is from time to time I'll be browsing full web pages, and when I'm pinching and zooming to view that web page, I really miss the big screen. 

So as a result of this I'm starting to crave another phablet! Because there is nothing wrong with my nexus 5 I can't really justify buying a phablet with premium price, so I'm hoping there is a good value phablet out there for $300 or under with a screen 6 inches plus. I know generally the quality of a phone is really poor in this price range, but the release of the moto g gives me hope that a really good value phablet could be released in this price range.

One phone I found, with my research is the Asus Zenfone 6. I don't believe it is out yet, but the youtube videos I saw said the price would be $199 U.S. It seems like a really good phone for the price. I'm not sure if it will be released in Australia though (where I am), or at least available to order online? 

Any opinions on the Zenfone 6? Any idea when it will be out? and any other ideas of good value phablets?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jamorOO7 (Feb 22, 2014)

*heavy duty is a must*

i really need a heavy duty phone. will xperia z1 do? it has an aluminum frame, unlike the previous z which is plastic.


----------



## leetrevor81 (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm not sure what the xperia z1 will be like, but couldn't you just get any phone with a heavy duty case like one of the otterbox cases? 

This is unless you need it to be waterproof, which is possibly why you mention the xperia


----------



## iki_fly4862 (Feb 22, 2014)

Not in your country?? Where you are from??? The dp was it KELANTAN??

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pepton1 (Feb 22, 2014)

*smartphone*

My next smartphone is galaxy s3.


----------



## rbheromax (Feb 22, 2014)

Pepton said:


> My next smartphone is galaxy s3.

Click to collapse



i want the Moto G. Lookin gud from the outside, i think performance should be alright or a mid-range device


----------



## jmindset (Feb 22, 2014)

With a small budget of 200 dollars which should I get? I was going to spend it on the optimus g but the 200 dollars price bumped up to almost 300. Spec wise, the moto g was my secondary choice but the lack of micro sd card slot is putting me off. Another, less popular phone, the optimus f7 has pretty good specs with a 720p screen and micro sd card slot. I don't plan on using custom roms. Only rooting. What do you guys think? 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Paul Blake (Feb 22, 2014)

jmindset said:


> With a small budget of 200 dollars which should I get? I was going to spend it on the optimus g but the 200 dollars price bumped up to almost 300. Spec wise, the moto g was my secondary choice but the lack of micro sd card slot is putting me off. Another, less popular phone, the optimus f7 has pretty good specs with a 720p screen and micro sd card slot. I don't plan on using custom roms. Only rooting. What do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Moto x or for some more money nexus 5 which is a price killer 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cnpc1984 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have already bought the asus me372cg has good cost performance. But it's not Google framework, it is very regretful.


----------



## jonneymendoza (Feb 23, 2014)

S5 will  be my next 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jonneymendoza (Feb 23, 2014)

mazharul778 said:


> Maybe S3 Galaxy. I hope to see updates later this year.

Click to collapse



Get s5!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmindset (Feb 23, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Moto x or for some more money nexus 5 which is a price killer
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It said under 200 dollars.... Moto x is OVER 400. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## no1dead (Feb 23, 2014)

Mine will probably be a Nexus 5.


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 23, 2014)

jonneymendoza said:


> Get s5!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not every one has enough money.
it will be very big cost, that you must rob 3-4 banks to get it

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## jonneymendoza (Feb 23, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> not every one has enough money.
> it will be very big cost, that you must rob 3-4 banks to get it
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



Get a nexus 5 hehe 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitrogen83 (Feb 23, 2014)

I would love to see the new galaxy s5


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 23, 2014)

jonneymendoza said:


> Get a nexus 5 hehe
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no, i will get s4

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## nam555 (Feb 23, 2014)

*S5 or note 4*

I recommend samsung Galaxy s5 or note 4


----------



## huzefaonline (Feb 23, 2014)

lorddavid said:


> Ok Guys, I have an HTC ONE. Really like HTC, but, i has the camera purple problem, they fix with warranty, but i fear that one day come back the problem. (Already show when is very hot). Another problem is the blinkin redligh after charge, dont know if is software or hardware (I did a factory reset via the phone, but without format DATA). Can see more details in my signature.
> 
> Today, someone offer me his Galaxy S4 I9500, I tell him about the problem after charge the phone, but he still want it, so, being very direct, without a war between HTC fan and samsung fan, Should I accept that offer? I really like the design, but in the future I want HTC M8, so maybe is moreeasy to sell an S4 in near future. And i am tired about thatproblem of HTC. So I cant decide :/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, samsung phones are nothing compared to htc when it comes to UI and built quality. Just root your phone and start using the custom roms on it. Htc one has so many roms with 4.2.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 and sense 5.5. You have a lot of choice. Dont go for samsung. You'll regret it after using htc.

Sent from my HTCSensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## lorddavid (Feb 23, 2014)

huzefaonline said:


> To be honest, samsung phones are nothing compared to htc when it comes to UI and built quality. Just root your phone and start using the custom roms on it. Htc one has so many roms with 4.2.2, 4.3 and 4.4.2 and sense 5.5. You have a lot of choice. Dont go for samsung. You'll regret it after using htc.
> 
> Sent from my HTCSensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I know, but in the end, i trade the phone, yewah, sometimes a weird crack when i connect to charger, iw as scared but then i remember, is plastic no like HTC. (just fo a example) And it lag more than HTC ONE. but, here in my city, the people is Apple and Samsung fanboys, and with my htc with problems, i got the idea to trade it, then, in the near future, sell the galaxy S4 (its more easy to sell because that) And buy HTC M8, If everything goes well (Job and all) I will not have a samsung for too long. Really, even with otterbox i feel fragile this S4 (The otterbox is a little old so is more soft than normal too) The HTC ONE with otterbox, i never fear for a drop or something.


----------



## DLindley (Feb 23, 2014)

I currently have an S3. My next phone will be a little larger, with NFC and a swappable battery. Possibly a S5 or Note 3.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thegr8x (Feb 24, 2014)

*Next phone*

Currently on Samsung galaxy s4. Will be buying a note 3 at the end of this month. And will probably buy a s5 as soon as it is released.


----------



## sharpeyedman (Feb 24, 2014)

I currently have four galaxy s 4s in the household but went ahead and bought brand new note 2 because it was cheap. Paid 274 off contract.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maaloufler (Feb 24, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



what did you end up getting out of pure curiosity


----------



## huzefaonline (Feb 24, 2014)

lorddavid said:


> I know, but in the end, i trade the phone, yewah, sometimes a weird crack when i connect to charger, iw as scared but then i remember, is plastic no like HTC. (just fo a example) And it lag more than HTC ONE. but, here in my city, the people is Apple and Samsung fanboys, and with my htc with problems, i got the idea to trade it, then, in the near future, sell the galaxy S4 (its more easy to sell because that) And buy HTC M8, If everything goes well (Job and all) I will not have a samsung for too long. Really, even with otterbox i feel fragile this S4 (The otterbox is a little old so is more soft than normal too) The HTC ONE with otterbox, i never fear for a drop or something.

Click to collapse



well gotta agree to that. there is no beating apple and samsung is gaining popularity provided they release tons of devices every year. i have used samsung phones and their built quality compared to htc is trash and touch wiz lags so much more then sense. even installing cyanogen on nexus s was lagging. samsung has the advantage some how that they have so many developers and they always get official support from cm despite how old the device is, unlike htc. Anyways Goodluck with S4 and yeah htc m8 is gonna blow the world off in smartphone arena. :good:


----------



## Melamunna (Feb 24, 2014)

Pepton said:


> •	Hello all, I got a Google Nexus 7! it runs on Jelly Bean, Google's latest OS, which means pure android is the best cell i ever purchsed ...

Click to collapse



KitKat is Google's latest OS, but you are able to update to it now so there isn't any waiting.


----------



## iiigeorgievi (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

can you recommend the better phone for me. 
Between LG Optmius G, Google Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy SIII ?
The phone will be used for gaming, browsing and all that stuff. Thanks.


----------



## tusharTD50 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Oppo N1 .. Checked ?*

Have anyone tried Oppo N1 ?

How is the Color Os and CyanogenModes on it ? 

Is it really greater than current smartphones .. I am very much looking forward to get it. :good:


----------



## Mr_PoPoP (Feb 24, 2014)

Galaxy note 3 is my dream phone


----------



## leetrevor81 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Possibly the Huawei Media Pad X1*

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Huaw...r-thin-lightweight-and-compact-hybrid_id52986

I miss having a big screen phone and it seems despite being 7 inches it's very compact for the screen size. Seems like it will be at a fairly cheap price too


----------



## Kestlerify (Feb 24, 2014)

I really really would like to get the newest Nexus. Note 3 would also be nice. They're just way too expensive for a student..


----------



## bingo6104 (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I am in the market for a new phone. I currently have a RAZR Max. What phone has the best support for ROM development? I was leaning towards a note 2 possibly. Just diving in and looking at the htc one max as well.I'm also on VZW.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nord_musician (Feb 24, 2014)

a Jolla phone of course!


----------



## jaybyrd (Feb 25, 2014)

*the next phone you should buy*

I think the next phone you should buy is the htc on. it has beats audio and produces an exceelt sound. has a farely large screen. by far this is the best phone I have ever had


----------



## EpicChineseTime (Feb 25, 2014)

Xperia Z2 maybe!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyreimer (Feb 25, 2014)

iiigeorgievi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you recommend the better phone for me.
> Between LG Optmius G, Google Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy SIII ?
> The phone will be used for gaming, browsing and all that stuff. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## EpicChineseTime (Feb 25, 2014)

iiigeorgievi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> can you recommend the better phone for me.
> Between LG Optmius G, Google Nexus 4 or Samsung Galaxy SIII ?
> The phone will be used for gaming, browsing and all that stuff. Thanks.

Click to collapse



SIII.
The nexus 4 it's a brick...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heroorliar (Feb 25, 2014)

LG G2!!!!


----------



## harmeet singh (Feb 25, 2014)

guys i m new in andriod which phone do you suggest me in sony or samsung?????


----------



## therealgiblet (Feb 25, 2014)

*Phone manufacturer that supports devs = i.e. Open drivers*

Hi - I'm upgrading shortly and I wanted to move away from my S3 as Samsung suck when it comes to releasing drivers for developers.

For example, ROMS based on 4.4 on S3 still lacks proper Camera drivers amongst others.  Really annoying as Samsung aren't bothering to release 4.4 for S3 so kinda stuck with either broken 4.4 or crappy JB.

Are their any phone manufacturers that support developers with drivers and openness etc.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## iiigeorgievi (Feb 25, 2014)

What are the pros of Nexus 4 vs Optimus G ? In the benchmarks G blow away the Nexus 4 but will I be able to get all future android updates with the nexus? Thanks.

Also maybe there is a chance to get Optimus G Pro


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Feb 25, 2014)

Not going to lie, the Xperia Z2 looks mighty tempting to me.


----------



## firemex (Feb 25, 2014)

MikeyMike01 said:


> Not going to lie, the Xperia Z2 looks mighty tempting to me.

Click to collapse



I am loyal to Samsung.. started  from S2, then S3 now S4...time for me to move to the S5 which today was officially shown to the world!


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Feb 25, 2014)

firemex said:


> I am loyal to Samsung.. started  from S2, then S3 now S4...time for me to move to the S5 which today was officially shown to the world!

Click to collapse




The Galaxy S V is a big old pile of crap as far as I'm concerned. I wouldn't use one if you gave it to me for free. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 25, 2014)

guys
nexus 5 or htc one or galaxy s4 ??
is the galaxy s4 good and has development and CyanogenMod and omni and others ????
thanks

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------

international htc one has official kitkat ??
has gpod development?

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## Oscarandco (Feb 25, 2014)

At this day, after Galaxy s2, s3, the next for me s4


----------



## wtoj34 (Feb 25, 2014)

Droid x2 to droid charge to galaxy nexus to note 2. Sick of Samsung so I'm hoping to switch to T-Mobile and get the nexus 5 or xperia z1s 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## soul1987 (Feb 25, 2014)

Guys, what do YOu recommend instead of Galaxy S3? ... I mean, similar parameters , cpu , good gpu and 4,7inches screen?


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 25, 2014)

soul1987 said:


> Guys, what do YOu recommend instead of Galaxy S3? ... I mean, similar parameters , cpu , good gpu and 4,7inches screen?

Click to collapse



no s3 the nexus 4

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## persano (Feb 25, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> no s3 the nexus 4
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



or the nexus 5 if the 5" screen isnt a problem


----------



## dromdev (Feb 26, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5.


----------



## radicalisto (Feb 26, 2014)

Probably a Nexus I think... In fact - definitely a Nexus if HTC make it - 

Sent from my CM11 Kitkat powered N9005


----------



## cAPTAIN^k (Feb 26, 2014)

The Nexus 5 looks interesting!


----------



## jmindset (Feb 26, 2014)

Just ordered the optimus f7!! Not a popular phone but has pretty good specs. 

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xSharpi (Feb 26, 2014)

alexondrums said:


> I’m looking for a phone to replace my trusty SE Xperia Mini Pro.
> 
> This is my ideal phone, but there don’t appear to be any modern alternatives to it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm I know you said android but a Lumia 520/521 might do you good use

Sent from my SM-T310 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:04 PM ----------

I like my Nexus 4 still, soon hoping to get the Nexus 5 or if there's a 6!!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LMo13 (Feb 26, 2014)

I've had the G2 for about 3 months now and i'm happy. But a Nexus 5 would have been good, no bloatware and LG's stock ROM is hideous.

I'll be waiting for the next revision of the Nexus line before I think about buying anything else.


----------



## tocatalk (Feb 26, 2014)

*BrickPhone*

Well, I had lots of smartphones in the past 3 years, the last one was Note N7000. Now I'm taking a break from virtual reality and using Sony CMD J70 :laugh: Beats every smartphone  Next one is probably going to be  something from Sony waterproof candies 

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Would recommend Sony. Or Note 3..


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 26, 2014)

tocatalk said:


> Well, I had lots of smartphones in the past 3 years, the last one was Note N7000. Now I'm taking a break from virtual reality and using Sony CMD J70 :laugh: Beats every smartphone  Next one is probably going to be  something from Sony waterproof candies
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> Would recommend Sony. Or Note 3..

Click to collapse



go for nte 3 or z2.
i prefer note 3

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## lars1216 (Feb 26, 2014)

My galaxy nexus is starting to fail on me. So I need to buy a new device. My maximum budget is around €200 (which is I think around $250?) and the only real demands I have are either at least 16GB internal storage or micro SD slot and of course a good experience. I'm not spec horny I just want a good experience on my phone. The best option seems to be the Motorola Moto G for Android, but I'm not sure if there are any better options out there for this price. Thanks in advance.  

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ElmohandsX (Feb 26, 2014)

will be xperia sp


----------



## Softor4pda (Feb 26, 2014)

i'm waiting for htc m8


----------



## volterification (Feb 26, 2014)

surelly i'm happy with my xperia u, but i think on a samsung S5


----------



## iag95 (Feb 26, 2014)

My contract ends up in September and i will be just starting college. Should i get the new S5 when its out or what. I have an s3 at the moment?


----------



## 97pedrocas (Feb 26, 2014)

*Smartphone*

Can anyone suggest me a Smartphone with similar specs of the Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini.
I've been considering buying it but I wanna know if there are others that are as good at the same price.
Thanks.


----------



## leetrevor81 (Feb 27, 2014)

persano said:


> or the nexus 5 if the 5" screen isnt a problem

Click to collapse



Well technically it's 4.95 inches, and it's very thin and light. Whenever I move to a bigger phone I quickly get used of it and appreciate the extra screen real estate, so I think going for the improved nexus 5 is well worth it


----------



## Mugne (Feb 27, 2014)

HTC ONE 2 (m8) for sure.


----------



## sreza (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha, I eventually decided on the Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 N8000 International Edition. It can't transform like the Padfone can, but since Asus is being dumb and not building a keyboard dock for the new Padfones, I bought a N8000 from amazon for $600 and hid it on ATT's $10 unlimited everything "dumbphone" plan here in the US. Unlimited calls/texts/data on 3.5G for $10 isn't too shabby. ^_^

Apparently ATT and Asus are finally coming out with a Padfone for the US in Q2 of this year, have to look into that!


----------



## one-option (Feb 27, 2014)

97pedrocas said:


> Can anyone suggest me a Smartphone with similar specs of the Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini.
> I've been considering buying it but I wanna know if there are others that are as good at the same price.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I had that phone before, It really lag alot and the camera is 5 MP only with bad quality pictures, my advice to you is to get HTC one mini if you can offer it's price.


----------



## thepimms (Feb 27, 2014)

Recently bought a Galaxy S4 LTE+ (i9506). Realized after I bought it that no custom ROMs supports it. Amazing phone in all other regards, but I would not recommend it because of that. 

Maybe we'll see CM on it soon, though 
<forum xda-developers.com> /showthread.php?p=50643667


----------



## abdo jouma (Feb 27, 2014)

thepimms said:


> Recently bought a Galaxy S4 LTE+ (i9506). Realized after I bought it that no custom ROMs supports it. Amazing phone in all other regards, but I would not recommend it because of that.
> 
> Maybe we'll see CM on it soon, though
> <forum xda-developers.com> /showthread.php?p=50643667

Click to collapse



and for that i will buy i9505 .
coz it has many developing, sorry i think there will be no cm.
but i hope it

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## metallo97 (Feb 27, 2014)

Today arrived my Nexus 5, i was coming from a Optimus One with KitKat. The difference between the two is huuuuge...


----------



## thepimms (Feb 27, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and for that i will buy i9505 .
> coz it has many developing, sorry i think there will be no cm.
> but i hope it
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



I know, I've pretty much given up hope by now. Still keeping my fingers crossed, though!


----------



## barondebxl (Feb 28, 2014)

xZabuza said:


> Since I saw LG G Flex I'm in love with him..  I want one..  But dammit too expensive  ?
> 
> -=SwX™
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm selling a G Flex for $500 if you're interested.

Sent from my LG-D950 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmindset (Feb 28, 2014)

97pedrocas said:


> Can anyone suggest me a Smartphone with similar specs of the Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini.
> I've been considering buying it but I wanna know if there are others that are as good at the same price.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Well I recently ordered an lg Optimus f7. It has similar specs to the galaxy s3 mini. But slightly better and bigger screen

Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leon nunes (Feb 28, 2014)

jmindset said:


> Well I recently ordered an lg Optimus f7. It has similar specs to the galaxy s3 mini. But slightly better and bigger screen
> 
> Sent from my YP-GI1 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



go for xolo


----------



## ramaon (Feb 28, 2014)

have u buy ? :good:


----------



## ParExcellence (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone know a good android phone with e-ink display?


----------



## shadowcore (Feb 28, 2014)

Like the Xperia Z series design, but their display sucks and I am not a fan of glass.

Looking forward to get Gpro(Love this thing) or G2, once prices drop. Cant spend more than 250€ on those. Perhaps 6 months from now.


----------



## chrisdaun (Feb 28, 2014)

I like the Nexus 5
Currently have an iPhone 5


----------



## herokickxx (Feb 28, 2014)

Xiaomi mi3 or xperia Z1 
I want a premium phone,not some overpriced plastic lagwiz

Enviado desde mi LT18i mediante Tapatalk


----------



## King_Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Think I'll need something shock & water proof (resistant) not too big... I can fit in my mtb back pack when out rollin

Sent from my i9100 Warbird


----------



## shubh_007 (Mar 1, 2014)

King_Rat said:


> Think I'll need something shock & water proof (resistant) not too big... I can fit in my mtb back pack when out rollin
> 
> Sent from my i9100 Warbird

Click to collapse



Xperia compact

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## mjensen2111 (Mar 1, 2014)

I will try Samsung G5 because last time I had a galaxy was a 3 and i really like that. 

I have a HTC One and will not buy a HTC again because of poor build quality.


----------



## ctrlbru (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd probably buy another S3 and flash cm11 the same day... it hit the ground so many times and it's still working perfectly. Also, the price is good and S5 is simply too big.


----------



## adema02 (Mar 1, 2014)

thank you man


----------



## Claussm (Mar 1, 2014)

I couldn't recommend the HTC One enough. Truly a great phone. Flashed ARHD to it, and now I get amazing battery life on top of the sexy sense 5.0 UI.


----------



## no_username_available (Mar 2, 2014)

ill be getting the beast XPERIA Z2


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2014)

harmeet singh said:


> guys i m new in andriod which phone do you suggest me in sony or samsung?????

Click to collapse



Before recent developments in samsung devices I would have said sammy hands down.

Now...honestly sony is looking good...far more developer friendly. I would buy a Z2 over an S5 and thats coming from a guy who has had an S3..note 2.. S4  and note 3.

Samsung...your doing it wrong these days.



Sent from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## perfect_ (Mar 2, 2014)

no_username_available said:


> ill be getting the beast XPERIA Z2

Click to collapse



yes, me too. :good:


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 2, 2014)

force70 said:


> Before recent developments in samsung devices I would have said sammy hands down.
> 
> Now...honestly sony is looking good...far more developer friendly. I would buy a Z2 over an S5 and thats coming from a guy who has had an S3..note 2.. S4  and note 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



but note 3 steel btter than z2 in my opinion

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## f_u_006 (Mar 2, 2014)

Xperia Z2 or Galaxy S5


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 2, 2014)

f_u_006 said:


> Xperia Z2 or Galaxy S5

Click to collapse



go for z2 don't think about s5

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## f_u_006 (Mar 2, 2014)

I am Sony fan and never had Samsung!


----------



## 97pedrocas (Mar 2, 2014)

Lg L5

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




f_u_006 said:


> I am Sony fan and never had Samsung!

Click to collapse



Sony's are durable


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't get this sudden hype over Z2. Just because it has 3GB RAM now ?
I would go with S5 anyday. Didn't like the Z1, don't like Z2 either.
S5 seems more practical design. 
Lets see what htc brings to the table. LG will be quite late to the party i guess, so not mentioning G3 for now.
I own G2 by the way and keeping it for this year.


----------



## Yubran (Mar 2, 2014)

Im a galaxy note fan, my first Samsung smartphone was the note n7000, i dropped it like 203948times and nothing happened to it just some scratches but nothing more, i supose thats a good advantage plus i love big amoled screens haha, but it wasnt perfect you know, now the Note3, ok thats perfection i prefer it rather than s5, hate s series, it breaks by itself, though still a very good choice if you dont drop it. ( yea i take the drop issue very serious Lol)


----------



## no_username_available (Mar 2, 2014)

gull_s_777 said:


> I don't get this sudden hype over Z2. Just because it has 3GB RAM now ?
> I would go with S5 anyday. Didn't like the Z1, don't like Z2 either.
> S5 seems more practical design.
> Lets see what htc brings to the table. LG will be quite late to the party i guess, so not mentioning G3 for now.
> I own G2 by the way and keeping it for this year.

Click to collapse



the Z2 has better look imo, it has better ip certification for waterproofing more ram, better camera better UI imo and beaats the s5 in every possible way


----------



## jsin95 (Mar 2, 2014)

Note 3 definitely. After handling my friend's Note 2 for a few minutes I was already thinking about ways to sell my S3 and get a Note, haha. The big screen makes reading so much easier and the battery life is fantastic.

I've also looked into Chinese-manufactured phones like the Elephone but I wouldn't know how to customize it nor do any Chinese phones have 4G right now.


----------



## bizzypain (Mar 2, 2014)

I was a Sony Xperia Z owner and I think that Sony has created a phone with great performances and features, the Z2. but I'm waiting for LG G3(?) because battery, screen and some features of my actual G2 are the best ever I tried. However I'm also waiting for the new HTC ONE to choose definitely.


----------



## frankgreimes (Mar 2, 2014)

So far either a new bold 9900 IF it gets quad core otherwise
S4 advanced or the rumored Galaxy F


----------



## force70 (Mar 3, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> but note 3 steel btter than z2 in my opinion
> 
> Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!

Click to collapse



In some ways yes but its likely the last samsung device I will own.

Between the Z2..G3..G pro 2 and G Flex there are other device manufacturers that dont lock down the bootloader or have stupid crap like knox.

I dont  consider samsung developer friendly at this point.

sent from Canada from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## mike21pr (Mar 3, 2014)

Im liking the Sony Xperia Z2. But I want to see the HTC One 2014 and the next Nokia Lumia WP8.1 flagship before I commit.

GS5 is not at all impressive to me. It has a late 2013 spec sheet, same-ish looking UI and a few half assed sensors which can be useful but that gawd awful looking back plate kills it for me.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## delightlink (Mar 3, 2014)

*I'm till looking forward some excellent Nokia Android Device*

 I have been used Nokia phone for 7 years, I look forward to its rebirth with excellent devices.


----------



## J. Clarkson (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi there,

I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.

The only considerable difference I can see in specs is the Camera, HTC One at 4MP and Nexus 4 at 8MP, but strangely the Camera on the Nexus 4 isn't that impressive anyway.

Can someone shed some light on differences between these phones and will it be better to stay with Nexus 4 or go with HTC One?

To me, the visible differences are that Nexus 4 has 4.4 KitKat and 8MP Camera. Is the Camera on the HTC One better? 

How about Benchmarks, does the HTC One beat Nexus 4 in all Benchmarks where can I check this?

Please advise, cheers!


----------



## leejk13 (Mar 3, 2014)

*S5*

Galaxy S5 has been announced and iPhone 6 might be coming out soon


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 3, 2014)

> Hi there,<br />
> <br />
> I'm planning to sell my Nexus 4 and get the HTC One, I've always wanted the HTC One.<br />
> <br />
> ...

Click to collapse



wtf qhat are you talking anout. htc one jas 4(ultra pixel)!!!!!!!!!
it has very good camera. and i think yes kitkat.
about benchmarks it is one of the top best phones. so. man just get it

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## mpan19 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm looking at buying the s5


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 3, 2014)

mpan19 said:


> I'm looking at buying the s5

Click to collapse



why note note 3 ??

Sent to hit THANKS for iT!!!!!


----------



## drk65 (Mar 3, 2014)

Want to see what the new HTC One offers, but also want to know more about what "LenovoMoto" will be doing to update/upgrade the Moto X, which has the best form factor... for me. Meanwhile, I'll happily hold onto to my recently rejuvenated Sprint E4GT (Galaxy S2), running better than ever on Kit-Kit, thanks to the excellent Villuminati ROM.


----------



## maxfact (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi 
I look a 3 smartphone
1)xperia z1 compact
2)motorola moto x (living in Italy I do not have any customizations.... sin)
3)xiaomi M2S 32GB

I like the compact z1 as a natural evolution of my xperia v

Motorola x because the same size dellla z1 compact (approximately) I have a 4.7 inch screen

Xiaomi because I love the miui rom that I installed on the my xperia v and i would like to see miui on a terminal born to her

excuse for my english


----------



## binniebin (Mar 3, 2014)

Sold Galaxy Vibrant, now got Xperia SP but with unlockable bootloader ehh...

Wysłane z mojego C5303 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## xlyallx (Mar 3, 2014)

I've got an S3 might get an s4 as prices are falling


----------



## FPITAS (Mar 3, 2014)

This is such an easy question!

Oppo Find 7

I honestly don't think anything and anyone comes close, what Oppo are bringing to the table is undeniable. 
The only problem is their lack of current popularity out side of China.
I'm really exited about it though, specifically because of their work with CM.

I believe it's going to be the biggest company in years to come... they need to fix their speakers but other than that they get it right and better in all areas, IMHP.

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

I also have to add that I have the LG G2 D802 and once the pro gets a bit better specs I intend to upgrade.
I installed CM, added the Nova launcher, as far as I'm concerned it was and possibly still is the best phone on the market.


----------



## c4sp3r89 (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe a S5. But only if my S2 died on me.


----------



## Spectrys (Mar 4, 2014)

I will be going for either a Nexus device or maybe the Note 3.


----------



## 3x3cUt0r (Mar 4, 2014)

i have a Xperia Z1 right now, but i will get a Oppo Find 7 asap.


----------



## aaa (Mar 4, 2014)

I am still with S3 at the moment and planning to get a new one in August 2014.
Last year, I was hoping to get S5 but after seeing S5 on MWC..I do not think I want that "thing"..I skipped S4 already since I see that S4 is not a real upgrade for S3.
S5 is ugly as hell, only repacked S4, downgraded Note3, etc. etc.
I am highly disappointed.

I saw also Z2, it is gorgeous but the battery is not replaceable..the same goes for the HTC M8..I guess...
...Irreplaceable battery is basically no go for me.

Right now, I dunno even how Nexus 6, Note 4, etc. will look like...

I really dunno what I should ge ...Note3? LG G2? Nexus 5?...
Let see what else are coming in the next few months


----------



## rijchat (Mar 4, 2014)

samsung gaalaxy s5

octa core cpu snapdragon 800
2 gigs of ram
16 mp camera

what more do yoou need?


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 4, 2014)

rijchat said:


> samsung gaalaxy s5
> 
> octa core cpu snapdragon 800
> 2 gigs of ram
> ...

Click to collapse



Though I love my HTC One, I'm considering the S5. Just too sexy!

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.0.0


----------



## ny-la97 (Mar 4, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Galaxy SIII definitely! had the SIII Mini though


----------



## d00ditsmax (Mar 4, 2014)

In my opinion, G2 is the best phone as of now. ive owned s4, htc one, and now a g2, hands down the best out the 3. Battery, screen, even software  is by far the better.


----------



## khaled-vb (Mar 4, 2014)

butterfly s


----------



## dima_lv (Mar 5, 2014)

I've just seen the leaked video on the new HTC One, and it looks rather impressive


----------



## DanKNugs (Mar 5, 2014)

For me, I only look at Samsung phones.  Although the S5 speculated specs were not as close as I would have liked to have seen.


----------



## Peke23c (Mar 5, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



U should buy an HTC, I have a Galaxy S4 and u need root the phone for having a good functionality.


----------



## Fgarcor (Mar 5, 2014)

Currently owning a s4. Next will most likely be a nexus 6, if it comes to market!

Sent from my GT-I9505


----------



## rijchat (Mar 5, 2014)

*g s5*



TheKrishna17 said:


> Though I love my HTC One, I'm considering the S5. Just too sexy!
> 
> Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.0.0

Click to collapse



Yeah very!


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a well lavished Note 3. Otterbox defender, 5 screen protectors, a 6400mAh extended cell.

Going to trade the lot for a G Pro 2, or the all new HTC One when they come out.

May consider the Galaxy Prime, if it ever rears its head.

I'm even considering a Nexus 5, but no one wants to trade me.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tdweng (Mar 5, 2014)

My next phone would be the moto droid 5 if they ever made it as long as specs were decent. Otherwise i still waiting for something worthwhile to come about


----------



## jrr17 (Mar 5, 2014)

S5 for me

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## locomay (Mar 6, 2014)

Im waiting for oneplus one from cyanogenmod

Enviado desde mi SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oxyz88 (Mar 6, 2014)

Waiting for next lumia that has:
41mp Pureview Carlzeiss with at least 1/1.5" sensor + quadcore 2.2ghz + around 5" display with high dpi + other Lumia 1520's spec&features 

i want an instant shot camera~


----------



## rijchat (Mar 6, 2014)

They really messed up the galaxy s5... Gave absolutely nothing new.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:22 PM ----------

@oxyz88 if ur interested in Nokia... U might want to look into Nokia X ... /Nokia's 1st android phone 

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## V.E.X (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello, there are only 2 phones i can pick and those are
 Samsung S7580 Galaxy Trend Plus; 
 LG P970 Optimus Black... 
Witch phone is better in : roots,roms,modability and it is just powerful enough for internet browsing, mybe even some unity/3d games?


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey guys my budget is 8000-12000 INR. I want a phone with good developement. What should I buy? Any good suggestions?

Sent from my bloody katana.


----------



## rijchat (Mar 6, 2014)

Casanova said:


> Hey guys my budget is 8000-12000 INR. I want a phone with good developement. What should I buy? Any good suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my bloody katana.

Click to collapse



See if u can afford grand 2


----------



## sumonmolla (Mar 6, 2014)

my next smartphone is walton primo....


----------



## femiro (Mar 6, 2014)

Proud owner of a Galaxy SII for 2 years. Now its time for a change. Z1 Compact sounds great!


----------



## agas007 (Mar 6, 2014)

i want samsung galaxy s3 or s4 mini. but meanwhile, i really want sense UI


----------



## rijchat (Mar 7, 2014)

agas007 said:


> i want samsung galaxy s3 or s4 mini. but meanwhile, i really want sense UI

Click to collapse



If you're interested in software (sense UI).. I suggest you should go for htc... You will be really disappointed with touchwiz


----------



## lavangbay (Mar 7, 2014)

*I would love to have a Note 2*

My next phone would be a Note 2


----------



## ecparts (Mar 7, 2014)

i already have a iPhone 4. But it is old for me. My next phone will be Samsung Galaxy S5 !  i like samsung operation system.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 7, 2014)

ecparts said:


> i already have a iPhone 4. But it is old for me. My next phone will be Samsung Galaxy S5 !  i like samsung operation system.

Click to collapse



Grab a Galaxy S4, or even a S4 Mini.
S5 isn't drastically ahead of the S4.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 7, 2014)

lavangbay said:


> My next phone would be a Note 2

Click to collapse



Note 3 has been out since Oct...why go with a Note 2?  (Although I will say it was one of my favorite devices ive ever owned)

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## LycanzOrigin (Mar 7, 2014)

samsumg,Lg or iPHONE anything would do xD


----------



## uwie77 (Mar 7, 2014)

i'm interesting Z1 compact tiny but higher spec than other


----------



## repat (Mar 7, 2014)

*Moto G 8GB*

I bought the Moto G with 8GB in December. Back then the 16GB version wasn't out yet in my country but with Dropbox, owncloud and the possibilty of using USB Sticks via OTG it's really enough for my everyday apps, which basically are just podcasts, messaging, social networks, browser, occasionally reading, music or car sharing.
It's really fast and run a little modified version of Android 4.4. Back then, Motorola still belonged to Google, so there was in update this January. I still hope to get the next one but I'm not sure whether that will happen now.


----------



## kichee (Mar 7, 2014)

what about samsung s5... look really nice...hehe


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 7, 2014)

kichee said:


> what about samsung s5... look really nice...hehe

Click to collapse



Seems pretty nice. 
But i would wait till 25 march and see what htc is bringing out.


----------



## jsk85 (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to the new HTC device as well. Actually I need no new phone, but you know how it is....if it's great, probably I have to change :cyclops:


----------



## blackhove (Mar 7, 2014)

If I lived in the US of A, the lumia icon would be mine. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## agas007 (Mar 8, 2014)

rijchat said:


> If you're interested in software (sense UI).. I suggest you should go for htc... You will be really disappointed with touchwiz

Click to collapse



yeah. but how about their performance? honestly, i love samsung's performance


----------



## kevolskie (Mar 8, 2014)

I want nexus 5 because its quadcore 2.3ghz how cool it is. Look fast and awesome!


----------



## jan922 (Mar 8, 2014)

I was thinking of an S4 or Note 3, then I saw the Video of the M8, if it's True that this Bad Boy has a SD Card Slot it will be definitely mine, also of the awesome build quality which id out of this world  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## FPITAS (Mar 8, 2014)

jan922 said:


> I was thinking of an S4 or Note 3, then I saw the Video of the M8, if it's True that this Bad Boy has a SD Card Slot it will be definitely mine, also of the awesome build quality which id out of this world
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



what video?


Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jan922 (Mar 8, 2014)

FPITAS said:


> what video?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=16MPb6aUid0
This one, I hope it isn't a fake, would be awesome  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Mar 8, 2014)

agas007 said:


> yeah. but how about their performance? honestly, i love samsung's performance

Click to collapse



The thing with Samsung phones is their high end is good value for money but their stuff below that is ridiculously underspecced for their asking price. Only Samsung has the cheek to sell a 800x480 dual core A7 phone for ~US$300 but at least you get S4 wannabe with LTE right?


----------



## Thechiller86 (Mar 8, 2014)

*Sony xperia z2*

my next phone gonna be the xperia t2. i own the xperia z1 and i love it


----------



## V.E.X (Mar 8, 2014)

*recomend me the suitable one...*

Hey xda... , but i've been trying many times and im still stuck inbetween some phones... Either lg p970 ; Samsung Galaxy Trend Plus or Samsung W I8150. Looking for the one who has development for the phone and plays some 3d games probably at 30 fps...


----------



## davzarek (Mar 8, 2014)

I love the S4 GT-i9506
Its rooted now and its the fastest  hehe
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2597058


----------



## sujithar37 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you guys prefer a middle range phone then go to moto g....it's price is less than 15k and features are really awesome 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## david.giessing (Mar 8, 2014)

*HTC first...*

I own the HTC One X (International), love the look and feel, and I also loved the Sense UI which was much more beautiful than Samsungs Touchwiz or other UI's to me. Since there are no updates to newer Android Versions by HTC anymore I switched to Custrom Roms. But after more than 2 years it is time for a new Phone.
I am definetly waiting for the new HTC which will be revealed later this month. If there is a cheap Bundle of the SGS5 with the Galaxy Gear Fit I could think of switching to Samsung. Other possibilites are a new Nexus 5 (if one comes out this year) or a Galaxy Note 4 ( if it comes this year).


----------



## agas007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Metallic Palladium said:


> The thing with Samsung phones is their high end is good value for money but their stuff below that is ridiculously underspecced for their asking price. Only Samsung has the cheek to sell a 800x480 dual core A7 phone for ~US$300 but at least you get S4 wannabe with LTE right?

Click to collapse



haha yeah. so, what do you think? a samsung high end phone or a htc phone?


----------



## Yary12 (Mar 8, 2014)

Z2 or a new HTC One or G3. I'm fed up with Samsung, hate its all the same look. I would take nexus 5 but the battery! 

Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## kelvinvalencio (Mar 8, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note IV


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Mar 8, 2014)

Xperia Z2


----------



## wtsamatta (Mar 8, 2014)

*HTC One 2014*

I have to cast a vote for HTC here. Still have a DNA and loving it. New One looks like the phone that will finally lure me away from my DNA!


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 8, 2014)

Yary12 said:


> Z2 or a new HTC One or G3. I'm fed up with Samsung, hate its all the same look. I would take nexus 5 but the battery!
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-N7100 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Because of lack of bloatware, the  nexus 5 can hang with the HTC One in battery life.

Sent from my SM-N900P using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## indorocker (Mar 9, 2014)

samsung galaxy S V


----------



## SLeePLatED (Mar 9, 2014)

I will buy Samsung Note series


----------



## benno4403 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm going to get a Note 4 if the specs are good.  I skipped the note 3 since it's not a major step from the Note 2. The things  that I miss on the N2 are 4G/LTE support and a very decent camera

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JosephMilitia (Mar 9, 2014)

I will buy Xperia M2 or C, because it's affordable price for me..


----------



## moonship (Mar 9, 2014)

*smartphone*

Nexus 5


----------



## sumonmolla (Mar 9, 2014)

JosephMilitia said:


> I will buy Xperia M2 or C, because it's affordable price for me..

Click to collapse



How many price now ?


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 9, 2014)

Have G2 and keeping it for this year. 
But i hope flagships stay at 5 inch. 
My phones have been getting bigger since last 5 years (Xperia X10 > Desire HD > One X > G2). Don't want to get it bigger anymore.


----------



## Jeurydr20 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just got a nexus 5 recently and its not even rooted. Love it so much. Plan on rooting it soon though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahlot18 (Mar 9, 2014)

Not sure yet,maybe Sony or HTC for my mother


----------



## robgee789 (Mar 9, 2014)

I just bought a HTC one and I really really like it

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## cookie_puss (Mar 10, 2014)

*Galaxy S4*

I have the Galaxy S4 and was thinking of getting the S5. Today I just put an international rom running 4.4.2 so I might just stay with what I got.


----------



## rudeboiza (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm a relatively new android user (converted from iOS about 6 months ago), and am loving Android. Will never go back... I am currently on an S4, but my next android phone will be either an HTC or Nexus. I really dislike the camera, and touch wiz on Samsung.


----------



## citramaria (Mar 10, 2014)

i just think to get any smaller phone like 4 or 4,5 inch with better camera and has mooore storage
just waiting what could i get :silly::silly:


----------



## JosephMilitia (Mar 10, 2014)

sumonmolla said:


> How many price now ?

Click to collapse



Xperia C in my country it costs about $265 Dollars, and M2 is not released yet in my country but in netherland it costs about 289 Euro..


----------



## sumonmolla (Mar 10, 2014)

JosephMilitia said:


> Xperia C in my country it costs about $265 Dollars, and M2 is not released yet in my country but in netherland it costs about 289 Euro..

Click to collapse



Fine. thanks for sharing about your information. i think it good and affordable price for me. I am trying it next month.. But i am confused is all version do i found here ? Because i am from Bangladesh..


----------



## CristobalR17 (Mar 10, 2014)

It will probalby be a S5!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ElmohandsX (Mar 10, 2014)

it will be nexus 4


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Mar 10, 2014)

HTC m8 *______* nothing else...maybe the oneplus one...or LG g2 or Sony Xperia z2 ...but 90% the m8 *_*

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## JohandeJong (Mar 10, 2014)

Just bought the Samsung Galaxy S4, rooted and custom rom (Wanalite) and removed all the bloatware. Why the S4? This month 100 Euro cashback so it cost me 360 Euro. The S5 is next month for 699 !!!!!! I read all the new things about the S5 and the difference with the S4 is nice but..... worth 340 Euro extra? No way never ever.


----------



## anasmunir (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello everyone.
I want to buy an android tablet with GSM support. My range is about $200 to $220.

I am stuck between these two:
1. DELL Venue 8
2. Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 7.0

Which one should I buy? Or is there anything else you guys can suggest other then these two??

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Anang_Galih (Mar 11, 2014)

ElmohandsX said:


> it will be nexus 4

Click to collapse



Why not nexus 5 ?


----------



## ElmohandsX (Mar 11, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> Why not nexus 5 ?

Click to collapse



firstly, Budget issue  

secondly, some bugs like poor camera >_<


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 11, 2014)

ElmohandsX said:


> firstly, Budget issue
> 
> secondly, some bugs like poor camera >_<

Click to collapse



The issues were long fixed with the 4.4.2 update.

Camera is quite competent currently.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## aamirrajpoot (Mar 11, 2014)

I think image quality is more important, I wish there should be an app where we can control the shutter speed, ... not that dumb nightvisions

---------- Post added at 07:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:07 AM ----------

Oh,, i am thinking to buy Samung Galaxy S5, when will release


----------



## Anang_Galih (Mar 11, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> The issues were long fixed with the 4.4.2 update.
> 
> Camera is quite competent currently.
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



Yeah. I think so


----------



## kwamayze (Mar 11, 2014)

Anang_Galih said:


> Why not nexus 5 ?

Click to collapse



I really wish the Nexus 5 and Moto X were merged into one device. Higher resolution and speed with touch less control and battery life


----------



## phoval (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm really excited about the release of the Nexus 6.

The rumours said, it will be based on LG G3.


----------



## Whitesaw64 (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought myself a LG G2 (D802) a few days ago and I'm so happy with it! Everything is perfect compared to my last phone, Sony Xperia Arc S


----------



## Just_a_fan (Mar 11, 2014)

The Micromax Phones are just great.
I'm using the A116 and it works just fine. No problems so far since I've got it.


----------



## Ammar007 (Mar 11, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or Note 3 or wait?*

I just sold my HTC One X due to little development at xda, Now Ive got $500, and I want a FUTURE PROOF phone with excellent development at XDA, good performance, and good battery life. Camera isnt important to me. Ill be keeping this phone for about 2-3 years so, being future proof is important, Do you think I should get the Nexus 5 (Ive heard it has horrid battery life), or the Note 3 (Less development)? Or should I wait for the NEXUS 6? I dont think Ill be able to get the HTC M8 in my budget.


----------



## ottoasd (Mar 11, 2014)

galaxy s5


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 11, 2014)

Ammar007 said:


> I just sold my HTC One X due to little development at xda, Now Ive got $500, and I want a FUTURE PROOF phone with excellent development at XDA, good performance, and good battery life. Camera isnt important to me. Ill be keeping this phone for about 2-3 years so, being future proof is important, Do you think I should get the Nexus 5 (Ive heard it has horrid battery life), or the Note 3 (Less development)? Or should I wait for the NEXUS 6? I dont think Ill be able to get the HTC M8 in my budget.

Click to collapse



Wait for the new HTC. Or get a Note 3 now.

Nexus 5 battery life is actually quite decent.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 11, 2014)

Now that I got a used galaxy s3 which is probably going to replace my HTC One S, I think I may have to just get over the plastic build of the Samsung and go with them. 

The fact that the s3 is almost as old as the one s but is running official 4.3 and is apparently getting kitkat as well while the one s was abandoned at 4.1.1 way before it's time like most HTC phones. It seems like Samsung has been keeping all their high end phones supported for a decent amount of time for a while now. 

I haven't even bothered rooting this phone yet and not sure I will. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## beanboy89 (Mar 11, 2014)

Very likely going to be a Moto G after my One X stopped working yesterday.


Sent from my Lumia 520 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Big jugs (Mar 11, 2014)

had iphone 5 for a while but think its time for a change


----------



## thereefour777 (Mar 12, 2014)

*note 3*

note 3 for me :good:


----------



## OriginalPromise (Mar 12, 2014)

*I highly reccomend the Note 3.*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> I owned all Galaxy S3, S4 and the Note 3.
> The S3 is a very solid device, however I strongly reccomend the Note 3.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm torn right now... 

I have the HTC One currently. I'm JUMP eligible so I'm debating whether to go with the HTC One 2014, the S5, or the Note 3.

My problem with Samsung is KNOX and the fact that ROMs aren't compatible across variants with the same hardware... That means that most of the great ROMs never hit the T-Mobile US version of Samsung's devices. If HTC continues on the same track they had with the One then all of the variants except for Sprint and maybe Verizon will be completely compatible with each other.

On the other hand, that bezel looks stupid without the capacitive buttons and 5" is a marginal upgrade compared to the 5.7" I would get with a Note 3 and I'm not sold on UltraPixel although the 5MP front-facing camera is intriguing.

*sigh*

Why did Samsung have to pull the KNOX crap?


----------



## Goliath27 (Mar 12, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> I'm torn right now...
> 
> I have the HTC One currently. I'm JUMP eligible so I'm debating whether to go with the HTC One 2014, the S5, or the Note 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the S4 and I would never upgrade to an S5, I would much rather stay with my 4

That said, I don't know anything about the on screen buttons of a phone and never used one before, but that might not change my mind about the 2014 ONE.  I really think I'll get one if I can find a reason to stop loving the S4. 


Now, can anyone explain to me why the On Screen buttons are a good thing?  I LOVE having the capacitive buttons and feel they belong on a phone, will touching the screen be much different?


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 12, 2014)

Goliath27 said:


> I'm on the S4 and I would never upgrade to an S5, I would much rather stay with my 4
> 
> That said, I don't know anything about the on screen buttons of a phone and never used one before, but that might not change my mind about the 2014 ONE.  I really think I'll get one if I can find a reason to stop loving the S4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the S4 and it is laggy compared the One even though the One has a slower clock rate on the S600 chip it uses. HTC optimized the hell out of the device and even stock, it just _flies_.

I don't want onscreen buttons... I have them on my Nexus and when I'm playing games, I hit them all the time and knock myself out of the game. Aggravates me to no end.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 12, 2014)

Big jugs said:


> had iphone 5 for a while but think its time for a change

Click to collapse



Note 3.







EtherealRemnant said:


> I'm torn right now...
> 
> I have the HTC One currently. I'm JUMP eligible so I'm debating whether to go with the HTC One 2014, the S5, or the Note 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## Bad-sheep-boy (Mar 12, 2014)

MI3 is so so so good, the operating system is very convenient, fast. Singapore has just launched a few minutes then sold out.


----------



## tarektarabichi (Mar 12, 2014)

*Considering*

Note 4 when out (Unless it will be shipping with KNOX)
Nexus 6 is very likely!


----------



## elementbt (Mar 12, 2014)

What do you think about Htc one Mini??? I don't like the unsupported external sd.. Everything looks great. Ps: I don't like big phones


----------



## TheKrishna17 (Mar 12, 2014)

The Oppo Find 7 has me interested 

Sent from my Sonic Screwdriver running Viper One 5.5.0


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> I had the S4 and it is laggy compared the One even though the One has a slower clock rate on the S600 chip it uses. HTC optimized the hell out of the device and even stock, it just _flies_.
> 
> I don't want onscreen buttons... I have them on my Nexus and when I'm playing games, I hit them all the time and knock myself out of the game. Aggravates me to no end.

Click to collapse



S4 lagging????
I havr the s4 4.4.2 unrooted , it is just amazing

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 4PDAUser (Mar 12, 2014)

Yotaphone 2


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 12, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> S4 lagging????
> I havr the s4 4.4.2 unrooted , it is just amazing
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



To be fair, we got them on T-Mobile at the same time. I got the S4, my roommate got the One. He couldn't get used to Sense so we traded and I immediately noticed how smooth the One's software is. His S4 never got that smooth and he just traded it for the LG Flex when he started dropping calls and that phone is faster than even the Note 3.


----------



## cha91 (Mar 12, 2014)

LG G2 for me, maybe G3 because by the time I have the money ready, G3 will be probably out ^^


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 12, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> To be fair, we got them on T-Mobile at the same time. I got the S4, my roommate got the One. He couldn't get used to Sense so we traded and I immediately noticed how smooth the One's software is. His S4 never got that smooth and he just traded it for the LG Flex when he started dropping calls and that phone is faster than even the Note 3.

Click to collapse



I have i9505 international.
Tge only problem for me is thr battery . But the charger is near me
So I have no problems 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Flamehacker (Mar 12, 2014)

I want to try the smart watches and an Asus tablet.


----------



## kanujsharma (Mar 12, 2014)

*bought a lg nexus 5*



Flamehacker said:


> I want to try the smart watches and an Asus tablet.

Click to collapse



I bought a nexus 5 and was just wondering how much better will be samsung s5 compared to this just saw and added some reviews for samsung s5 on my page thoughts please 

:laugh:laugh:
Kanuj
facebook.com/Webtechkanuj


----------



## Msandikci (Mar 12, 2014)

i want to buy S4 but i needed too tooo too money


----------



## DigitalCocaine (Mar 13, 2014)

Gonna try buying S4 but S5 could be more promising which could cost me a BANG!


----------



## sktbarmer (Mar 13, 2014)

Try some Nokia

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 13, 2014)

sktbarmer said:


> Try some Nokia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



what's a Nokia?

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> what's a Nokia?
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



Lumia or nokia x series 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------




Msandikci said:


> i want to buy S4 but i needed too tooo too money

Click to collapse



Just wait . When you have money just buy it 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Goliath27 (Mar 13, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> I had the S4 and it is laggy compared the One even though the One has a slower clock rate on the S600 chip it uses. HTC optimized the hell out of the device and even stock, it just _flies_.
> 
> I don't want onscreen buttons... I have them on my Nexus and when I'm playing games, I hit them all the time and knock myself out of the game. Aggravates me to no end.

Click to collapse




Jesus I never thought of that. No matter what people can argue, those on screen buttons are a failure. 






sktbarmer said:


> Try some Nokia
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I used to be a Nokia fan until the whole windows crap. What's the phone to compete with the S5, One 2014, and z2? 

Sent from my jflte using xda premium


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 13, 2014)

*Guys*

Just wanna ask which smartphone will be best to buy:-

Samsung Galaxy S4,S3 or Note
Micromax Canvas


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 13, 2014)

Goliath27 said:


> Jesus I never thought of that. No matter what people can argue, those on screen buttons are a failure.

Click to collapse



Yeah and by Nexus, I'm talking about the Nexus 7.

For laughs, I put onscreen buttons on my One... Its not the worst (actually it was smart of them to keep the bezel for onscreen buttons) but when the phone is in landscape, I hit them a lot.


----------



## Big jugs (Mar 13, 2014)

Think Samsung s4 might be my
Next purchase, seems to come out quite high in the ratings.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Just wanna ask which smartphone will be best to buy:-
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S4,S3 or Note
> Micromax Canvas

Click to collapse



Note 3 sure 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Disharmony (Mar 13, 2014)

*Get*



abdo jouma said:


> Note 3 sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks my bro


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

Disharmony said:


> Thanks my bro

Click to collapse



You are welcome.
Welcome back man . How was exam. ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ryan.vandalz (Mar 13, 2014)

Z2 of course


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 13, 2014)

Note 3

N7105 DN3


----------



## Waxball (Mar 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Note 3 sure
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3 for sure. You'll be happy. Get the ZeroLemon battery if you want super long life. I've had it on my Note 2 and Note 3, it's bulky, but you'll never be tethered to an outlet.


----------



## mat3usz (Mar 13, 2014)

*next phone?*

Hello fellow xda-ers. It is that time again again. Had a note 3 but was too big for me and that made it unpractical for me. I loved it but size was a factor i didn't expect to annoy. Trying to decide between the s4 (i know it is a bit of a downgrade but w/e) , z1s or g2. From what i understand, the g2 doesn't have expandable storage which is hard for me to swallow. But if development is up to par, id be interested. I hear rumblings about the nexus 6 as well, but when would we expect it to arrive on the market? Thanks in advance.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

mat3usz said:


> Hello fellow xda-ers. It is that time again again. Had a note 3 but was too big for me and that made it unpractical for me. I loved it but size was a factor i didn't expect to annoy. Trying to decide between the s4 (i know it is a bit of a downgrade but w/e) , z1s or g2. From what i understand, the g2 doesn't have expandable storage which is hard for me to swallow. But if development is up to par, id be interested. I hear rumblings about the nexus 6 as well, but when would we expect it to arrive on the market? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I was in same place. But i went to s4 now im so happy even stock unrooted!!!!!
The only problem is battery but you can get a better one 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mat3usz (Mar 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I was in same place. But i went to s4 now im so happy even stock unrooted!!!!!
> The only problem is battery but you can get a better one
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i am leaning towards the s4 tbh, as the s5 is not worth the money for such a minuscule upgrade, regardless of the sensors in it. however, the one thing that worries me is the whole kit kat sd card woes. are you on KK? can it be fixed or bypassed installing a custom KK rom or this is simply unavoidable (for the time being)?


----------



## magestic1995 (Mar 13, 2014)

mat3usz said:


> Hello fellow xda-ers. It is that time again again. Had a note 3 but was too big for me and that made it unpractical for me. I loved it but size was a factor i didn't expect to annoy. Trying to decide between the s4 (i know it is a bit of a downgrade but w/e) , z1s or g2. From what i understand, the g2 doesn't have expandable storage which is hard for me to swallow. But if development is up to par, id be interested. I hear rumblings about the nexus 6 as well, but when would we expect it to arrive on the market? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Go for the LG G2. I was unsure when starting but now that I have it I'd never even debate one of the samsung phones. The battery life is tremendous, and I have no problems at all while I am running rooted stock. I don't even want to get a new phone now that I have had it for about 4 months.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 13, 2014)

mat3usz said:


> i am leaning towards the s4 tbh, as the s5 is not worth the money for such a minuscule upgrade, regardless of the sensors in it. however, the one thing that worries me is the whole kit kat sd card woes. are you on KK? can it be fixed or bypassed installing a custom KK rom or this is simply unavoidable (for the time being)?

Click to collapse



Ask your questions here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192886


Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mat3usz (Mar 13, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Ask your questions here
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192886
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks mate


----------



## REInnocent (Mar 14, 2014)

*waiting for xperia z2*

current phone now xperia z...waiting for xpeia z2 to release....:fingers-crossed:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 14, 2014)

*Not as customization as you think!*



sk8ordie0 said:


> Smaller and nice would be moto x ...... You can customize the phone on their web site and its a smaller device with a decent price..... Close to the size of the s2.....
> 
> rooted,recovered,and rebooted from the ol' i777.......

Click to collapse



Recently I updated my AT&T galaxy s3 from 4.1.2 to 4.3 and Samsung's new updated includes this software called knox which makes it so much harder to so root gave up.


----------



## cbx6 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,

After having a few Note, I can't miss the S-Pen, it makes all the difference!

Now I have tried for nearly one year the Note8 3G, it was my main phone/ tablet

I hope they will release soon something like the Tab Pro 8.4  with Note and Phone capabilities  and writable MicroSD card


----------



## DyNamix_ (Mar 14, 2014)

My next smart phone is the htc m8, i'm a samsung fan but didn't like the s5


----------



## MasTacK_Fr (Mar 14, 2014)

Probably Xiaomi Red Rice 2 or Lenovo Vibe Z


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

mat3usz said:


> Awesome, thanks mate

Click to collapse



You are welcome.
Just press it .
Joking 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 14, 2014)

Next phone is going to be HTC M8. May consider (if it  
exists or wil) the higher end Galaxy S5.

I have a Note 3 ATM. 

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 14, 2014)

Ammar007 said:


> I just sold my HTC One X due to little development at xda, Now Ive got $500, and I want a FUTURE PROOF phone with excellent development at XDA, good performance, and good battery life. Camera isnt important to me. Ill be keeping this phone for about 2-3 years so, being future proof is important, Do you think I should get the Nexus 5 (Ive heard it has horrid battery life), or the Note 3 (Less development)? Or should I wait for the NEXUS 6? I dont think Ill be able to get the HTC M8 in my budget.

Click to collapse



Note 3 is the most feature proof device out. Even more than the new S5 or HTC M8.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:42 PM ----------

I'm pretty sure I'll go S5 as my next device.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> Note 3 is the most feature proof device out. Even more than the new S5 or HTC M8.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you know that note 3 is better why dont get it ??

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> If you know that note 3 is better why dont get it ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



He asked for a phone that he can keep 2-3 years, I keep phones 2-3 months...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> He asked for a phone that he can keep 2-3 years, I keep phones 2-3 months...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok thanks for explan 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 14, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Ok thanks for explan
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 14, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can just hiy thanks.
Joking 
Let's kepp this on topic

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dalmatiandots (Mar 15, 2014)

Galaxy Core or Galaxy mega

all i want is to play subway surfer


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

dalmatiandots said:


> Galaxy Core or Galaxy mega
> 
> all i want is to play subway surfer

Click to collapse



Both are good.
But mega is soooooo big. I would not go for no one there are much better choices 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## robgee789 (Mar 15, 2014)

My mate has the galaxy mega and it is a very nice phone but it is very very big

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello everybody 

So im between 2 phones, LG G2 and Nexus 5.

Wich one is better? I would like to install a rom after a days. Like i have in my Arc S, with a Rom 4.4, so the SO of the Nexus looks very familiar with the one i have already. But the G2 have a great battery... Some help?


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 15, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> So im between 2 phones, LG G2 and Nexus 5.
> 
> Wich one is better? I would like to install a rom after a days. Like i have in my Arc S, with a Rom 4.4, so the SO of the Nexus looks very familiar with the one i have already. But the G2 have a great battery... Some help?

Click to collapse



If you can afford lg g2 buy it ... You wont regret....reasons why g2 is better than n5: better camera with ability to focus on 9 thing at same time , 4k video recording(only with some custom roms) slightly faster cpu , bigger screen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> Hello everybody
> 
> So im between 2 phones, LG G2 and Nexus 5.
> 
> Wich one is better? I would like to install a rom after a days. Like i have in my Arc S, with a Rom 4.4, so the SO of the Nexus looks very familiar with the one i have already. But the G2 have a great battery... Some help?

Click to collapse



I would ho for g2 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I would ho for g2
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



The the gpu is different right? 2,28ghz for G2 and 2,3Ghz for Nexus5

The price difference its not big, around 60€ (+/- 90$)

And after can i install a rom and keep all the controlls like ir blaster and camera? Its easy to do it? Because some roms are very hard and had diferent kind of extras to install


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 15, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> The the gpu is different right? 2,28ghz for G2 and 2,3Ghz for Nexus5
> 
> The price difference its not big, around 60€ (+/- 90$)
> 
> And after can i install a rom and keep all the controlls like ir blaster and camera? Its easy to do it? Because some roms are very hard and had diferent kind of extras to install

Click to collapse



I dont know but g2 larger screen better camera better ui. And if you love nexus feel, just put a rom lime cm and aosp 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 15, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I dont know but g2 larger screen better camera better ui. And if you love nexus feel, just put a rom lime cm and aosp
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



And the G2 will keep all the functions?

In performance, is there cleary a winner or they are very tie?

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------




Paul Blake said:


> If you can afford lg g2 buy it ... You wont regret....reasons why g2 is better than n5: better camera with ability to focus on 9 thing at same time , 4k video recording(only with some custom roms) slightly faster cpu , bigger screen
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



And if i put a custum rom in the G2 will keep all the functions? Like IR and other functions?

In performance, is there cleary a winner between nexus and lg or they are very tie?


----------



## lukeanthonythornhill (Mar 15, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



any good


----------



## Redrail (Mar 16, 2014)

Most probably the Nexus 5 or the Galaxy S5. Though I am reluctant on what Google plan to do with the Nexus 6.


----------



## Shohat (Mar 16, 2014)

*Nexus 6 !*

i'm going to buy the next nexus for sure !  :good::good::good::good:


----------



## xawos (Mar 16, 2014)

I' waiting for my nexus 5, and in the meanwhile i'm installing CyanogenMod in the LG L9 II (D605). And i'm also spamming around until i can reply the development section of the LG D605 :laugh: Sorry Moderators


----------



## VaNiiTy (Mar 16, 2014)

Next Galaxy Note


----------



## fobifaif (Mar 16, 2014)

Which tablet would you recommend?

It should be as cheap as possible but still have a decent quality (good display especially).
Up to date hardware isn't that important but it shouldn't be that outdated that i will soon run into problems either.

I've already given the Amazon Kindle Fire HD a try and for 80€ it would have been perfect but with the system limitations (especially no Play Store), it just didn't work for me.

Budget: below 200€, the closer to 100€ the better but i'd rather pay a bit more than to buy the cheapest device available and soon thereafter regret it.

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 16, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> Which tablet would you recommend?
> 
> It should be as cheap as possible but still have a decent quality (good display especially).
> Up to date hardware isn't that important but it shouldn't be that outdated that i will soon run into problems either.
> ...

Click to collapse



I font know about price but.
nexus 7 2013 is very good 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 16, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> Which tablet would you recommend?
> 
> It should be as cheap as possible but still have a decent quality (good display especially).
> Up to date hardware isn't that important but it shouldn't be that outdated that i will soon run into problems either.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 2013 without a doubt. I love mine, the only issue I have with it is that the touch screen has the bug the early ones did where it doesn't respond to touches sometimes. I figured out that it works if I hold it or place it on my leg so it appears to be a grounding issue but its not hard to work around. The newer ones shouldn't suffer from it, pretty sure it was fixed. The 1920x1200 resolution is phenomenal and for the price, you simply can't get a better tablet.


----------



## fobifaif (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your answers. The 2013 Nexus 7 surely is a great tablet but with 200€ it's also at the exact maximum i could afford.
Is the difference to everything else really that big or are there other viable (if worse) options as well who are closer to 100€?


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 16, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> Thanks a lot for your answers. The 2013 Nexus 7 surely is a great tablet but with 200€ it's also at the exact maximum i could afford.
> Is the difference to everything else really that big or are there other viable (if worse) options as well who are closer to 100€?

Click to collapse



Honestly, the only two candidates are the Kindle Fire HDX and the Nexus 7. You can always root the HDX and put the Play Store on it - the HDX has a Snapdragon 800 vs the S4 Pro (2.2GHz vs 1.5GHz) in the Nexus 7, they both have the same resolution, the HDX has slightly better battery life. You're doing yourself a disservice going any less than one of those devices. I wouldn't recommend going any lower than those because the slight savings cuts a TON out of the device.

You can use the HDXposed module on the HDX to have the Amazon App Store and the Play Store working together: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2618158


----------



## fobifaif (Mar 16, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> Honestly, the only two candidates are the Kindle Fire HDX and the Nexus 7. You can always root the HDX and put the Play Store on it - the HDX has a Snapdragon 800 vs the S4 Pro (2.2GHz vs 1.5GHz) in the Nexus 7, they both have the same resolution, the HDX has slightly better battery life. You're doing yourself a disservice going any less than one of those devices. I wouldn't recommend going any lower than those because the slight savings cuts a TON out of the device.
> 
> You can use the HDXposed module on the HDX to have the Amazon App Store and the Play Store working together: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2618158

Click to collapse



So, i guess that means that if i still decide not to spend at least 200€, i'd probably best just keep the Kindle Fire HD for 80€ (haven't sent it back yet) and deal with all the problems it brings?


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 16, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> So, i guess that means that if i still decide not to spend at least 200€, i'd probably best just keep the Kindle Fire HD for 80€ (haven't sent it back yet) and deal with all the problems it brings?

Click to collapse



Why not just send it back and save up until you can afford to spend enough on a great tablet? I don't think I'll have to upgrade the Nexus for a long time, its blisteringly fast.

If the Play Store is your biggest issue, you can get it on the HD too. There was a lot of development for the HD. I don't know what problem it is that you speak of.


----------



## fobifaif (Mar 16, 2014)

EtherealRemnant said:


> Why not just send it back and save up until you can afford to spend enough on a great tablet? I don't think I'll have to upgrade the Nexus for a long time, its blisteringly fast.

Click to collapse



I'm still considering this but it's an easier decision for me if im clear about what the (reasonable) alternatives are. 



> If the Play Store is your biggest issue, you can get it on the HD too. There was a lot of development for the HD. I don't know what problem it is that you speak of.

Click to collapse



With the last software update (right before i bought mine), Amazon fixed the former possibility to gain root access, now the only way left seems to involve a factory cable and while i still feel safe when it comes to software stuff, modifying a cable kind of scares me...


----------



## EtherealRemnant (Mar 16, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> I'm still considering this but it's an easier decision for me if im clear about what the (reasonable) alternatives are.

Click to collapse



I don't really think there are any. Everywhere you look for 2014 budget tablet recommendations, the Nexus 7 2013 is almost always number 1 on the list.



> With the last software update (right before i bought mine), Amazon fixed the former possibility to gain root access, now the only way left seems to involve a factory cable and while i still feel safe when it comes to software stuff, modifying a cable kind of scares me...

Click to collapse



Ah, I hadn't heard about that. Yeah I'm not one to mess with cables either...


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 16, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> And the G2 will keep all the functions?
> 
> In performance, is there cleary a winner or they are very tie?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you will regret it. I've had the G2. Only thing on my personal opinion on the G2, camera and the battery life. The thing is, the G2 is not that good because the CPU is so fast and strong It's better if you get the N5.
Still you should try both phones before you buy... at the end of the day it's what you need and not what others need

N7105 DN3 3.1
Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz 
Agni Kernel 3.9.3
LulzactiveQ Governor
Battery Save profile


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 16, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I think you will regret it. I've had the G2. Only thing on my personal opinion on the G2, camera and the battery life. The thing is, the G2 is not that good because the CPU is so fast and strong It's better if you get the N5.
> Still you should try both phones before you buy... at the end of the day it's what you need and not what others need
> 
> N7105 DN3 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Really? hmm... Im watching a few videos, and they are both great. The price diference its not that much, and personally and think they have almost the same size, so will be better if have bigger screen. I want to try them but in phone store they only have xperia or s4, not G2 or Nexus 5.


----------



## Simonna (Mar 16, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> Really? hmm... Im watching a few videos, and they are both great. The price diference its not that much, and personally and think they have almost the same size, so will be better if have bigger screen. I want to try them but in phone store they only have xperia or s4, not G2 or Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



Then listen to your heart,and buy what is looking closer to your heart,G2 or Nexus 5.


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 16, 2014)

Simonna said:


> Then listen to your heart,and buy what is looking closer to your heart,G2 or Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



LOL
My heart didnt answer yet.

I will try to test them in some store and see wich one feels better in my hand.

btw the battery life from Nexus 5 can take a day using 3G, make around 8phonecalls, brownsing internet and play a game without recharging?


----------



## Paul Blake (Mar 16, 2014)

Simonna said:


> Then listen to your heart,and buy what is looking closer to your heart,G2 or Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



Go to a doctor ... Maybe him can listen to your heart )







Kri3tian said:


> LOL
> My heart didnt answer yet.
> 
> I will try to test them in some store and see wich one feels better in my hand.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes .... 4-5 screen on time in average

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Simonna (Mar 16, 2014)

> Paul Blake;51138528]Go to a doctor ... Maybe him can listen to your heart )

Click to collapse



I don't need go to the doctor,thanks.It's just a common phrase that we Lithuanians are using,lol.


----------



## PuffMaN (Mar 16, 2014)

Paul Blake said:


> Go to a doctor ... Maybe him can listen to your heart )
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse









Sent from my Xposed HTC Desire X using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## throne64 (Mar 17, 2014)

Would somebody mind to help me out here?
Htc One, Nexus 5, Moto x or Z1 Compact?
I want a small phone, but I'm not sure the Z1C will be enough to pull the trigger. On the other hand the Htc One ( yes, I know, more than 1 year old) have so many cool features that it's hard to not consider it as an option. I guess I'm trully lost hahahahahaha.
Btw, I'll be switching from a nexus 4


----------



## jrr17 (Mar 17, 2014)

throne64 said:


> Would somebody maind to help me out here?
> Htc One, Nexus 5, Moto x or Z1 Compact?
> I want a small phone, but I'm not sure the Z1C will be enough to pull the trigger. On the other hand the Htc One ( yes, I know, more than 1 year old) have so many cool features that it's hard to not consider it as an option. I guess I'm trully lost hahahahahaha.
> Btw, I'll be switching from a nexus 4

Click to collapse



If you like your nexus 4 I would go to the nexus 5, I'm not really an HTC fan

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Disori (Mar 17, 2014)

Nexus 5 once my ATT contract expires, broke my back glass on my LG Optimus G. Luckily I have insurance though, get it fixed(or trade it in) any time.


----------



## echoed (Mar 17, 2014)

I just bought the Moto X a few months ago and it has been awesome...I'm going to wait and see if Motorola is still going to be the same but, I am most likely going to get the next gen Moto X.


----------



## 6078031 (Mar 17, 2014)

huawei


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 17, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> LOL
> My heart didnt answer yet.
> 
> I will try to test them in some store and see wich one feels better in my hand.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say so.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## 6078031 (Mar 17, 2014)

huawei mate2


----------



## Shinkumara (Mar 17, 2014)

If have more money, xperia Z ultra worth to buy, i think the qualcomm chipset device is the best until now

but for now i use royss samsung


----------



## lubber! (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm currently on xperia arc and will upgrade to xperia z2 when it is available.... And I got enough money ?

---xperia arc, lx cm11


----------



## jollz04 (Mar 17, 2014)

nexus 5...


----------



## jatin.hero (Mar 17, 2014)

Moto g 

Sent from my GT-S5282 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BlowUpTheOutsideWorld (Mar 17, 2014)

Note 3


----------



## coolamit (Mar 17, 2014)

Micromax canvas 5


----------



## LgG2-Ttrain (Mar 17, 2014)

*next phone*

I currently have the lgg2 and love it but if I had to get a different phone right now it would be the Samsung s5 because I had the s4 before this phone and really liked it also


----------



## panpjp (Mar 17, 2014)

Nexus 5

Screw my unholy Tegra One X+!

Sent from my One X+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## gamersam16 (Mar 17, 2014)

*help*

i want to buy a new phone but cant choose the b/w one . my budget being Rs15000 or $245 
1- i could buy a mot g which is available in india for Rs 14000 16gb version
2 - i could buy a htc one x for Rs15200 but the problem is it is a 2 year old pone and i will not get manufacturer warranty with this only seller warranty and i would buy it from ebay
any new suggestions  please
thank you


----------



## Simonna (Mar 17, 2014)

gamersam16 said:


> i want to buy a new phone but cant choose the b/w one . my budget being Rs15000 or $245
> 1- i could buy a mot g which is available in india for Rs 14000 16gb version
> 2 - i could buy a htc one x for Rs15200 but the problem is it is a 2 year old pone and i will not get manufacturer warranty with this only seller warranty and i would buy it from ebay
> any new suggestions  please
> thank you

Click to collapse



Definitely Moto G the best budget phone that you can buy!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 17, 2014)

gamersam16 said:


> i want to buy a new phone but cant choose the b/w one . my budget being Rs15000 or $245
> 1- i could buy a mot g which is available in india for Rs 14000 16gb version
> 2 - i could buy a htc one x for Rs15200 but the problem is it is a 2 year old pone and i will not get manufacturer warranty with this only seller warranty and i would buy it from ebay
> any new suggestions  please
> thank you

Click to collapse



I would go for the moto g it' s a great all around phone.

N7105 DN3 3.1
Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz 
Agni Kernel 3.9.3
LulzactiveQ Governor
Battery Save profile


----------



## Ammar007 (Mar 17, 2014)

gamersam16 said:


> i want to buy a new phone but cant choose the b/w one . my budget being Rs15000 or $245
> 1- i could buy a mot g which is available in india for Rs 14000 16gb version
> 2 - i could buy a htc one x for Rs15200 but the problem is it is a 2 year old pone and i will not get manufacturer warranty with this only seller warranty and i would buy it from ebay
> any new suggestions  please
> thank you

Click to collapse



HTC One X is still an incredibly snappy device,performance might be better than the MOTO G,and SENSE 5 is amazing, but battery life is not that good. Also, Moto G comes only in 8/16GB versions, whereas you can get HOX in 32GB as well. Ive been using it since an year.

---------- Post added at 04:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------




barondebxl said:


> Note 3 is the most feature proof device out. Even more than the new S5 or HTC M8.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is future proof, but what Im worried is, its development might be dead after a while, because its not thriving at the very moment, as was the case with the Note 2 when it came out.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Ammar007 said:


> HTC One X is still an incredibly snappy device, much better than the MOTO G, but battery life is not that good. Ive been using it since an year.

Click to collapse



I would take better another phone...its not slow but the battery is really bad...running kitkat ROM and so far not many problems ...only bat life on aosp ROMs is not always as good as with sense ROMs 

Gesendet von meinem One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Mar 17, 2014)

Danny_R said:


> Galaxy S5 or new HTC One 2? decisions, decisions.

Click to collapse



One m8 for sure !!! 

Gesendet von meinem One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## lucap00 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm going to buy Nexus 6 if the cost will remain 349€

Inviato dal mio GT-P5110 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 17, 2014)

lucap00 said:


> I'm going to buy Nexus 6 if the cost will remain 349€
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-P5110 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What ???
It will be many money 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## christianjies (Mar 17, 2014)

Iphone 5S or Galaxy S5.

My brother has 5S and my mom has a note 3, and the Iphone get better results in all games.


----------



## DönerXXL (Mar 17, 2014)

Currently I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 2 .:good:
Maybe a Note 4... 

The stupid problem with Knox bothers me because root and the design has to be right from Samsung. 
The S5 looks creepy.

Tough question because there are so many beautiful mobile phones on the market ... 

Sorry, google Translator...


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 17, 2014)

christianjies said:


> Iphone 5S or Galaxy S5.
> 
> My brother has 5S and my mom has a note 3, and the Iphone get better results in all games.

Click to collapse



I traded my 5s for the Note 3.
Note 3 is much quicker.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 18, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> I traded my 5s for the Note 3.
> Note 3 is much quicker.
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



The iPhone is the best phone for games... it's all over the internet, lot's of reviews about that matter. It's not only about hardware...
Don't get me wrong, i do prefer the Note 3 and i would not buy an iPhone 5s... i've had the 3G, 4, and the iPhone 5. Screen size (WTF), iOS (it's like your in guest mode, can't do s**t)...

N7105 DN3 3.1
Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz 
Agni Kernel 3.9.3
LulzactiveQ Governor
Battery Save profile


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> The iPhone is the best phone for games... it's all over the internet, lot's of reviews about that matter. It's not only about hardware...
> Don't get me wrong, i do prefer the Note 3 and i would not buy an iPhone 5s... i've had the 3G, 4, and the iPhone 5. Screen size (WTF), iOS (it's like your in guest mode, can't do s**t)...
> 
> N7105 DN3 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep in mind its rendering games...and everything in basically SD resolution. (Not impressive)

Try it in 1080P.
Couldn't do it.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 18, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Keep in mind its rendering games...and everything in basically SD resolution. (Not impressive)
> 
> Try it in 1080P.
> Couldn't do it.
> ...

Click to collapse



That does not change the fact that it does very well in gaming. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> That does not change the fact that it does very well in gaming.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not better then my Note 3. Not really...

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## Skywalker.00 (Mar 18, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> And the G2 will keep all the functions?
> 
> In performance, is there cleary a winner or they are very tie?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G2 and n5 are very similar under the hood. Yes, there are differences, but they are miniscule. Biggest differences would be size and cosmetics. The n5 is sleek.

-Paranoid Nexus 5-

---------- Post added at 11:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




Redrail said:


> Most probably the Nexus 5 or the Galaxy S5. Though I am reluctant on what Google plan to do with the Nexus 6.

Click to collapse



I expect the nexus 6 to pack a punch. With the s5 and i6 release dates coming up, Google will need to have to beef up their specs a touch to keep up. Like 64 bit processors, print scanners, 16 mega pixel cameras etc. 


-Paranoid Nexus 5-

---------- Post added at 11:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:21 PM ----------




Dedzdedz said:


> The iPhone is the best phone for games... it's all over the internet, lot's of reviews about that matter. It's not only about hardware...
> Don't get me wrong, i do prefer the Note 3 and i would not buy an iPhone 5s... i've had the 3G, 4, and the iPhone 5. Screen size (WTF), iOS (it's like your in guest mode, can't do s**t)...
> 
> N7105 DN3 3.1
> ...

Click to collapse



Using an iPhone is like you've borrowed your phone from Steve jobs himself for $700. You can make phone calls, text and play games but that's pretty much it. 

-Paranoid Nexus 5-


----------



## yadook (Mar 18, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i prefer galaxy s3.


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 18, 2014)

Lg g2 or moto x?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

iRefleX202 said:


> Lg g2 or moto x?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG G2. Better then the Moto-X in every conceived manner.

Unless you prefer the smaller package of the Moto-X.


I cannot think of a single area in which the Moto-X is even remotely close to the LG G2.

Camera sucks on the Moto-X.
Display is a top performer in the 720P class.
Battery life is very good. (Not QUITE as good as the G2)
Features? Minimal, but plethora, or lack of is purely based on preference.
Moto-X is underpowered, although runs fairly smooth.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## lucap00 (Mar 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What ???
> It will be many money
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Everyone thinked that Nexus 5 too costed more than 349€, then, it costed exactly 349€. I hope nexus 6 do the same

Inviato dal mio Ascend Y300 con Tapatalk 4


----------



## jajb (Mar 18, 2014)

Zauba leaked some information about an unannounced Samsung phone with the model number SM-G870; supposedly it is the Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini. Whether there's any truth to it, I have yet to see. But I'd be interested in purchasing the S5 Mini if and when it comes out.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

Kasv said:


> Zauba leaked some information about an unannounced Samsung phone with the model number SM-G870; supposedly it is the Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini. Whether there's any truth to it, I have yet to see. But I'd be interested in purchasing the S5 Mini if and when it comes out.
> 
> But would anybody be willing to recommend similar Android phone's in terms of design and size to the SGH-T679? One of the reasons why I love this phone is that it is one clean screen with no actual physical buttons on the front of the phone.

Click to collapse



I'll consider the Mini series when it doesn't lack the punch.

If it had a S600, 1366x768 4.0-4.3" display, 2000mAh cell, 2Gb of ram, then I'll consider it. Oh, and with the 16mp ISOcell sensor. 

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## jajb (Mar 18, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> I'll consider the Mini series when it doesn't lack the punch.
> 
> If it had a S600, 1366x768 4.0-4.3" display, 2000mAh cell, 2Gb of ram, then I'll consider it. Oh, and with the 16mp ISOcell sensor.
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree with you more! If the S5 mini gets anywhere near those specs, I would definitely consider purchasing it. 

P.S. 16mp ISOcell sensor would be great! And would love to have Snapdragon 801 instead


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

Kasv said:


> Couldn't agree with you more! If the S5 mini gets anywhere near those specs, I would definitely consider purchasing it.
> 
> P.S. 16mp ISOcell sensor would be great! And would love to have Snapdragon 801 instead

Click to collapse



Point of the Mini is to retain as much of the  sized varient as possible.
Asking for a S800 in a 4.0-4.5" device is a bit much. At least ATM.
But a S600?  With a 2000mAh cell, wouldn't be too bad. 

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## jajb (Mar 18, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Point of the Mini is to retain as much of the  sized varient as possible.
> Asking for a S800 in a 4.0-4.5" device is a bit much. At least ATM.
> But a S600?  With a 2000mAh cell, wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P

Click to collapse



I know, but I would love to see that kind of processing power in the future for at least a 4.5" 

But having the Snapdragon 600 and a 2000mAh cell will definitely get the job.


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 18, 2014)

I hear a lot of Nexus 6, but is worthing wait? They already have a release date? Will be the price between the same than Nexus 5?

I m thinking buy a new smartphone this month, im still choosing between the G2 and the N5, i didnt have the chance of grab one to test.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 18, 2014)

Kasv said:


> I know, but I would love to see that kind of processing power in the future for at least a 4.5"
> 
> But having the Snapdragon 600 and a 2000mAh cell will definitely get the job.

Click to collapse



Oh it will be soon enough. Give it a few months.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## NafeesKhabir (Mar 18, 2014)

*Thinking Upgraded*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm thinking to buy Xperia Z2 Because it's performance design attracted me a lot !!!!!!!!!!!!! :victory:


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 18, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> I hear a lot of Nexus 6, but is worthing wait? They already have a release date? Will be the price between the same than Nexus 5?
> 
> I m thinking buy a new smartphone this month, im still choosing between the G2 and the N5, i didnt have the chance of grab one to test.

Click to collapse



I had the G2 and it's for sure a great device. But at the end of the day the N5 looks better and it's the phone to get if your into custom ROMs. The battery, the camera and the screen are better on the G2. The rest is the same in both devices. By saying this i might get a second hand N5 in 2 months time for a second device as my main is the note 2. One more thing get the 32Gb one, 16Gb is not good enough.

N7105 DN3 3.1
Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz 
Agni Kernel 3.9.3
LulzactiveQ Governor
Battery Save profile


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 18, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I had the G2 and it's for sure a great device. But at the end of the day the N5 looks better and it's the phone to get if your into custom ROMs. The battery, the camera and the screen are better on the G2. The rest is the same in both devices. By saying this i might get a second hand N5 in 2 months time for a second device as my main is the note 2. One more thing get the 32Gb one, 16Gb is not good enough.
> 
> N7105 DN3 3.1
> Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz
> ...

Click to collapse



Well finally i was able to touch a N5. It really looks nice in the hand, the back is very soft. However the power button is too high. I need to re ajust my hand to press menu. I just play with around 5minutes and i have a strip around the phone and a alarm, so it wasnt very confortable. There was also a S4 so i compare them. No big differences. Unfornatally there was not a G2 to compare. I want to try the back buttons, and the option of knock on it really appeals me.
Is there any chance the N5 have that option, to wake up the phone, may with a app or something?


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 18, 2014)

Kri3tian said:


> Well finally i was able to touch a N5. It really looks nice in the hand, the back is very soft. However the power button is too high. I need to re ajust my hand to press menu. I just play with around 5minutes and i have a strip around the phone and a alarm, so it wasnt very confortable. There was also a S4 so i compare them. No big differences. Unfornatally there was not a G2 to compare. I want to try the back buttons, and the option of knock on it really appeals me.
> Is there any chance the N5 have that option, to wake up the phone, may with a app or something?

Click to collapse



I am not sure but i think you can do it with a CM ROM (if i'm wrong please someone correct me) . I understand what you are saying knock on is very usefull and those back buttons are niiice. At the beggining i did use the knock on feature but as soon as i was used to those back buttons it was like i forgot about the knock on feature and only used the back buttons.

N7105 DN3 3.1
Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz 
Agni Kernel 3.9.3
LulzactiveQ Governor
Battery Save profile


----------



## Kri3tian (Mar 18, 2014)

Dedzdedz said:


> I am not sure but i think you can do it with a CM ROM (if i'm wrong please someone correct me) . I understand what you are saying knock on is very usefull and those back buttons are niiice. At the beggining i did use the knock on feature but as soon as i was used to those back buttons it was like i forgot about the knock on feature and only used the back buttons.
> 
> N7105 DN3 3.1
> Underclocked to 1.5 Ghz
> ...

Click to collapse



In my Arc S with a costum rom i was able to turn off the screen double tapping the up bar. Its good. The back buttons of G2 are hard to press? And if you are with one hand only its easy to touch all the screen? 

And what do you think about UI from G2? Do you have already the KitKat update?


----------



## Y_2_J (Mar 18, 2014)

*what should i buy ?*

hey 
i am a kind of gamer guys and now i want a handheld gaming device should buy an android phone then which one cost not exceeding $200
or a nintendo 3ds ?


----------



## force70 (Mar 18, 2014)

iRefleX202 said:


> Lg g2 or moto x?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No comparison. .moto is a low rent budget device which does very nicely in that category.  G2 is LG's flagship device..its like comparing a porsche to an entry level volkswagon lol.

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## mps42 (Mar 18, 2014)

LG G Pro 2 i will give lg  smart phones some chance to try 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Szarko (Mar 18, 2014)

Samsung S5 for sure!


----------



## fayzanzahid (Mar 18, 2014)

*i am looking for a cellphone*

I am looking for a new cell phone within $200 - $300. is there any phone with 1GB or ram and rear camera at least 8 mp or higher and front 2 at least. 
please suggest me any phone. 



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## Viam (Mar 18, 2014)

Recently some asshole stole my Samsung Galaxy S2+, so I'm looking for a new phone.
I'd like it to be quite cheap, 230 dollars max since I didn't expect to buy another phone in such a short period.

I don't mint it being chinese, since I saw quite few awesome chinese phones but I'm not sure how reliable these are. It's important that the phone has a good battery and camera.


----------



## Corridorev (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, Im new here and would love to get the Galaxy s5 next. Hope its a great device.


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello there, i'm new on the forums but i need to ask. What do you think about Samsung Galaxy s4 dual sim? Is it good or bad? I have a Samsung Galaxy Mini s5570 with musicx rom. Just tell me what you think..


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

Cro1d said:


> Hello there, i'm new on the forums but i need to ask. What do you think about Samsung Galaxy s4 dual sim? Is it good or bad? I have a Samsung Galaxy Mini s5570 with musicx rom. Just tell me what you think..

Click to collapse



Do you mean galaxy s4 mini dual ??
I have mini too  

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

No, i mean s4 fake like a chinese copy or something but it looks real like the other one.


----------



## 13druber (Mar 18, 2014)

Galaxy 5


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

yeah your picture doesn't work


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

Cro1d said:


> No, i mean s4 fake like a chinese copy or something but it looks real like the other one.

Click to collapse



Give me link ?

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Give me link ?
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



i can't post links becouse i don't have 10+ posts


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

Cro1d said:


> i can't post links becouse i don't have 10+ posts

Click to collapse



You can just post like this:
Just make space www . Facebook . Com 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> You can just post like this:
> Just make space www . Facebook . Com
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



www . njuskalo . hr/image-bigger/ostali-mobiteli/kopija-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9500-quad-core-crni-android-4.2-slika-23936969.jpg


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 18, 2014)

Cro1d said:


> www . njuskalo . hr/image-bigger/ostali-mobiteli/kopija-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9500-quad-core-crni-android-4.2-slika-23936969.jpg

Click to collapse



I will check it 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------




Cro1d said:


> www . njuskalo . hr/image-bigger/ostali-mobiteli/kopija-samsung-galaxy-s4-i9500-quad-core-crni-android-4.2-slika-23936969.jpg

Click to collapse



Man give me link for its specifications about ram and processor and other things to chek it 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Cro1d (Mar 18, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> I will check it
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dual SIM Card Dual Standby 
Android 4.2.1(rooted system)
MTK6589, Cortex A7 quad core, 1.2GHz;
GPU: PowerVR SGX 544
ROM-8GB,Support TF card up to 16GB extended
RAM-1GB
Display Size 5.0 Inch,TFT, capacitive touch screen,1280 x 720 pixels,16000K Colors
Dual Cameras, front camera 5.0MP,
back camera 12.0MP with flashlight and
auto focus, support full screen capturing


----------



## ~!NNK!~ (Mar 18, 2014)

My next phone will be the galaxy note 4 or what  ever will they call cause the look of the galaxy s5 sucks but i might consider wait for the new htc one m8


----------



## Szarko (Mar 19, 2014)

With the release of the S5, the S4 price will drop quite a lot.

Hold out of for a bit if you waiting for a really good phone at a good price.


----------



## lennis29 (Mar 19, 2014)

phones are my favorites: sony xperia, galaxy note galaxy S4 and 2 and 3, we can also mention the nexus


----------



## ab4ever (Mar 19, 2014)

*for sure*

Xperia Z2


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 19, 2014)

Cro1d said:


> Dual SIM Card Dual Standby
> Android 4.2.1(rooted system)
> MTK6589, Cortex A7 quad core, 1.2GHz;
> GPU: PowerVR SGX 544
> ...

Click to collapse



If price is hood just go for it 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## chrisdela (Mar 19, 2014)

Optimus G2


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 19, 2014)

Just a thought, anyone that really dislikes the look of the s5, there is likely going to be replacement battery covers for it just like for the s3 and s4 so that would solve the dimple look if you don't like it. 

Personally I think I will get an aluminum battery cover to replace the cracked plastic on my s3 if I keep it much longer. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## bijooo (Mar 19, 2014)

My current phone is lumia 925 . But if i want android phone i would like to buy a white nexus 5 . Thats amazing  


Sent from my RM-892_im_mea3_230 using Tapatalk


----------



## moshated (Mar 19, 2014)

Well I just recently purchased the Samsung Galaxy S 4 but I'm going to get me and the wife iPhone 5 C's and I really want that Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 19, 2014)

moshated said:


> Well I just recently purchased the Samsung Galaxy S 4 but I'm going to get me and the wife iPhone 5 C's and I really want that Samsung Galaxy S5

Click to collapse



You're rolling!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## moshated (Mar 19, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> You're rolling!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol I'm not rolling, I just work extremely hard and want to get the things I like lol

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I will be 100% sure to get a galaxy s5 hehe

Click to collapse



I can't wait til it comes out then I can actually use thumb print!


----------



## Airkasys (Mar 19, 2014)

I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z1 and LG G2 .. Do someone own both ?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 19, 2014)

Airkasys said:


> I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z1 and LG G2 .. Do someone own both ?

Click to collapse



I can just say.
Ho for g2 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Airkasys (Mar 19, 2014)

you're right the G2 is the best but the Z1 is so beautiful compare to the g2 :crying:


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 19, 2014)

Airkasys said:


> you're right the G2 is the best but the Z1 is so beautiful compare to the g2 :crying:

Click to collapse



What ?
no man believe me the g2 is more beautiful and better than z1.
It has only 1 problem: if you not like buttons on back 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Alamkhan (Mar 19, 2014)

Nokia x will be the best 

Sent from my Karbonn A30 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Yoda_steel (Mar 19, 2014)

My next phone will be Nexus 6, Samsung is worse than Apple and now left dead S3 without KitKat.


----------



## Airkasys (Mar 19, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What ?
> no man believe me the g2 is more beautiful and better than z1.
> It has only 1 problem: if you not like buttons on back
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



I like the buttons on the back , but the z1 is waterproof too   my htc sensation spent 20 mn under water and work absolutely fine . I want a phone who can handle the same :good:


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 19, 2014)

Airkasys said:


> I like the buttons on the back , but the z1 is waterproof too   my htc sensation spent 20 mn under water and work absolutely fine . I want a phone who can handle the same :good:

Click to collapse



Then get what you feel is better for you 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jajb (Mar 19, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> What ?
> no man believe me the g2 is more beautiful and better than z1.
> It has only 1 problem: if you not like buttons on back
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse





Airkasys said:


> I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z1 and LG G2 .. Do someone own both ?

Click to collapse



G2 would be my choice as well. Both smart phones have great specs (Z1 has a slightly better camera than the G2), but the Z1 is a bit clunky. Although I do love the squared off design.


----------



## RealMrFun (Mar 19, 2014)

Don't buy sph-l520, too little costume roms


----------



## teonagode (Mar 19, 2014)

Waiting for the new Htc One (M8) 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marcinx89 (Mar 19, 2014)

im looking forward to LG G3


----------



## Tangib1e (Mar 20, 2014)

*My phone recommendation, RIGHT NOW.*

Ignoring the necrotic nature of such a long running thread as this ...

I am casting my vote for the Samsung Galaxy S4+.

CAVEAT.  Samsung is not your friend.  They have taken a terrible direction lately.  I had a big birthday recently and my girl wanted to buy me a new phone (3 years since the last) and I asked her to hold out for the Galaxy S5.  But having informed myself of the various goings-on, I can now assert that Samsung is taking a giant leap towards the big ugly with their Knox initiative.  Possibly of some meager potential value hopefully for certain businesses perhaps soon to emerge in some assumed locations due to prospected yada-yada;  terribly bad for anybody actually wanting to enjoy the piece of hardware in their hands.

So that was a big long intro, and if you just want the guts of it, then here it is:

A great phone.  Great hardware, great design, even if it feels a bit on the cheap side, it has that wonderful "peel of the back and you can reach the SD card and battery as well as the SIM card".

Just be really careful about not letting it update itself.  There is a Knox bomb inside this phone, but you can sidestep that.  It is easily rootable, thanks to @DeHAWK.

A friend of mine heard my praise of this phone and then gave me **** for supporting a company that would do its fans and customers so wrong, and I could do nothing but bow my head in shame and agree.  Still, if you know how to tweak this device to your will, I believe it offers the greatest piece of unlockable hardware we shall see for some time.  I'm right now considering buying a second one to keep around as a backup just in case I destroy my main one.


----------



## S37hhh (Mar 20, 2014)

*Samsung GT-i9506*

I was thinking of buying a GT-i9506 but it seems that there are no custom ROM's for it.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 20, 2014)

S37hhh said:


> I was thinking of buying a GT-i9506 but it seems that there are no custom ROM's for it.

Click to collapse



Man, buy i9505 it is just amazing

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## garymoody2014 (Mar 20, 2014)

:cyclops:Sony Xperia S is best mobile ..:cyclops:


----------



## Harfainx (Mar 20, 2014)

Next phone - OnePlus One :highfive:


----------



## wanmi59 (Mar 20, 2014)

Which smartphone is good under Rs.10,000?


----------



## WipeoutAlex (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi everyone!I think that the best phone out now is LG G2
If the G3 will have biometrical sensor, and waterproof will be a real upgrade


----------



## wrbl (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok so I hope I'll be upgradeing from my old SGS S+.
I', looking for a phone with a stable experience, good camera, has power to run some higher end games and apps with a nice battery life.
I was looking into these phones:

*Sony Z1
LG G2
Nexus5
Moto X
Oppo Find5*
I dropped the phablets because the phone has to be able also to "help" me on university and exams sometime 

I'm mainly into the *G2* thanks to it's big battery, good camera and the 4.4 update makes it even better, *Nexus 5's* battery is really weak(from what I heard 4-5 OSU), *Z1* really nice looking desing but the screen is not so perf the price is also kind high and It's fragile, *Moto X* in Poland it's hard to find and the main the spec sheet isn't so nice for some entertainment use(Games Carmageddon etc), *Find 5* also the battery and finding it in Poland is really hard in a nice price.

I was hopeing in some 'today' opinions about the phones because I saw them in person long time ago and the reviews are made after the phone just hits the market and as we know the updates can change a lot. So if someone has something to say or smth about these phones or maybe has a suggestion for some other phone please post here or PM me


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 20, 2014)

wrbl said:


> Ok so I hope I'll be upgradeing from my old SGS S+.
> I', looking for a phone with a stable experience, good camera, has power to run some higher end games and apps with a nice battery life.
> I was looking into these phones:
> Sony Z1
> ...

Click to collapse



You should get the g2. Very good performance and battery life is Also Really good. And the camera is a Beast! If you want a phone now then get it but if you can wait then wait for the oppo find 7. This is a Beast! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wrbl (Mar 20, 2014)

iRefleX202 said:


> You should get the g2. Very good performance and battery life is Also Really good. And the camera is a Beast! If you want a phone now then get it but if you can wait then wait for the oppo find 7. This is a Beast!

Click to collapse



I was thinking about it but the price point will be like 1800 in Poland and I can get the G2 for around 1000 PLZ so about 2 time cheaper


----------



## force70 (Mar 20, 2014)

Airkasys said:


> I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z1 and LG G2 .. Do someone own both ?

Click to collapse



I would wait..G3 out in may or something(someone correct me if im wrong here) and Z2 launched in some parts of the world already. Go with one of those two..no point in buying obsolete devices. I love my G2 but you can bet I will be getting a G3 once it drops...Z2 looks good to actually lol.

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## fobifaif (Mar 20, 2014)

I am looking for a cheap tablet (~100€). The hardware doesn't have to be up to date but it shouldn't be total crap either. Best would be a robust device with a good display and outdated hardware.

Please don't tell me how great devices for twice that price are as it is absolutely no help to me. Besides that, i am very thankful for your advice!


----------



## iRefleX202 (Mar 20, 2014)

wrbl said:


> I was thinking about it but the price point will be like 1800 in Poland and I can get the G2 for around 1000 PLZ so about 2 time cheaper

Click to collapse



Lol then get the g2.  
Awsome phone! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## linux5 (Mar 20, 2014)

What about google watch?  it's new type of communication



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## JSanchez41 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hey! 

Great question! 

Mine is Nexus 5 for T-mobile! =]


----------



## srkonus (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi,

i love my old SGS with JellyBean but it is nearly 4 years old and i am thinking about to buy a new one.
At this moment there are three devices and i do not know which one to buy:

Motorola Moto G with 16GB
Jiayu G4 Turbo
HDC One HX9299A

I want to spent max. 220 Euro for the device.

Who can help me?
Kind regards

Srkonus

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shimp208 (Mar 20, 2014)

srkonus said:


> Hi,
> 
> i love my old SGS with JellyBean but it is nearly 4 years old and i am thinking about to buy a new one.
> At this moment there are three devices and i do not know which one to buy:
> ...

Click to collapse



In my humble opinion I would go with the Motorola G, it has great performance for the price and also has good development support as well, plus Motorola makes good products.  I would steer clear from the Jiayu G4 Turbo and the HDC One HX9299A as they are knockoff clone devices, running MediaTek processors, have little to no development support, and are usually poorly made (Also if anything goes wrong with the device your pretty much on your own, where as the Motorola G has reputable Motorola support centers and repair centers should you need them).  Overall the Motorola G is the best bang for your buck (If it is available in your country you might want to look at the Google Play Edition of the Motorola G , and I would steer well clear of the other two Chines clone phones you were looking at.


----------



## TheUnimpossible (Mar 21, 2014)

Probably the Note or something similar to it, I currently have an S4 but I thirst for something a bit bigger to fully replace my tablet.


----------



## deedscreen (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll probably spring for the next premium built phone that supports USB Type C / USB 3.1.

I like my devices no larger than 5.0". Just a personal prerference The S5 disappointed me, Samsung lost me. HTC's "All New One" 2nd Gen would be great if it had a great camera, lens/optics, and higher mp count. My issue is that with all of these phones coming out, what about the new micro usb replacement?

The USB foundation already announced the MicroUSB's successor. I don't know if that's a good thing or bad, but I like the idea of a reversible cable [Insert someone's "Go buy an iPhone" comment below.] 

Source: http://www.usb.org/press/USB-IF_Press_Releases/Type-C_PR_20131203_Final.pdf

So, it all depends. My S3 still is snappy, not blazing, but good enough. I guess I'll wait until 2015. Maybe Project Ara will be out. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## darkstar765 (Mar 21, 2014)

Is the Sony Xperia z2 coming to att?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## srkonus (Mar 21, 2014)

shimp208 said:


> In my humble opinion I would go with the Motorola G, it has great performance for the price and also has good development support as well, plus Motorola makes good products.  I would steer clear from the Jiayu G4 Turbo and the HDC One HX9299A as they are knockoff clone devices, running MediaTek processors, have little to no development support, and are usually poorly made (Also if anything goes wrong with the device your pretty much on your own, where as the Motorola G has reputable Motorola support centers and repair centers should you need them).  Overall the Motorola G is the best bang for your buck (If it is available in your country you might want to look at the Google Play Edition of the Motorola G , and I would steer well clear of the other two Chines clone phones you were looking at.

Click to collapse



Why are devices with MediaTek CPU bad? Ok, they are maybe a little bit slower than other CPUs but the phones are less expansive than others.
The development support is for me not so importend. A workmate of me had a "chna phone" and she has no problem with it.


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 21, 2014)

Note 3 > G2 in most regards. Although G2 display is better.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 21, 2014)

Mansevolver said:


> Note 3 > G2 in most regards. Although G2 display is better.

Click to collapse



Yes it is.
A friend owns Note 3 and he praises the display of my G2.


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Mar 21, 2014)

srkonus said:


> Why are devices with MediaTek CPU bad? Ok, they are maybe a little bit slower than other CPUs but the phones are less expansive than others.
> The development support is for me not so importend. A workmate of me had a "chna phone" and she has no problem with it.

Click to collapse



Yes, no doubt Mediatek lacks many key things like Android 4.3+, LTE, Snapdragon speeds and many of their devices have spotty build quality due to the low prices they sell at.

However, such compromises are acceptable as depending on the market prices in your area. They can go from absolute steals to meh. I would totally snatch a $170 Redmi in Singapore, but I certainly won't touch higher end octacore Mediateks when a genuine S3 LTEs can be had for 20% more.


----------



## tyw7 (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm looking to buy a device for uni.  I have a Z1 and a Windows 7 PC.  Chromebook vs. the Samsung Galaxy Pro or Z2 tablet?


----------



## shimp208 (Mar 21, 2014)

tyw7 said:


> I'm looking to buy a device for uni.  I have a Z1 and a Windows 7 PC.  Chromebook vs. the Samsung Galaxy Pro or Z2 tablet?

Click to collapse



Since you already have a phone and a PC, I would cross the Chromebook off the list (I assume and correct me if I'm wrong you will be writing your papers and other lengthy written assignments on your computer not your tablet).  Both the Samsung Galaxy Pro tablets and the Xperia Z2 tablet are great devices, very similar in specs and features.  Personally if your happy with the Z1 and like Sony devices I would go with the Xperia Z2 tablet, it is a very light weight device, easy to carry around, and has very good performance and battery life as well.  Once again just my two cents.


----------



## tyw7 (Mar 21, 2014)

But the phone doesn't have near desktop compatibility with Websites. I'm assuming it would be the same with tablets.

Has anyone used both? Which do they prefer? 

Also, is that interface on the Samsung laggy?  I am partial to the multi windows of the Samsung.


----------



## catchthekid (Mar 21, 2014)

*galaxy note 3*

galaxy note 3 or samsung s5


----------



## KemalALKIN (Mar 21, 2014)

samsung galaxy s5 or LG G3


----------



## lennis29 (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sony Xperia *  :good:


----------



## Ranger2060 (Mar 21, 2014)

after I compared all, the decision fell on the Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2014)

Multi Window does seem useful. I didn't realize my s3 had it until after using it for a bit. 

Using a different launcher makes it a lot snappier too. Probably the same with the newer devices. 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## apvm (Mar 22, 2014)

Galaxy Note 2 or 3 would be nice.


----------



## iSanechek (Mar 22, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## Edsephiroth (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm Xperia fan. Then in the next season I'll buy Z1 Compact, if my wallet doesn't die before.


----------



## bar_buryin (Mar 22, 2014)

I currently own a LG G2, Galaxy S3/S4. I might pass on the S5 and just get the new HTC M8 and the G3.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FOLOL2011 (Mar 22, 2014)

Samsung s5


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2014)

Are you a bit of a collector? 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## pratham2poonj (Mar 22, 2014)

Xperia M2 or Xperia SP


----------



## |>/\nte (Mar 22, 2014)

*Mid-range phone - sony ericsson/sony proud user*

Ok, here's my big deal: I'm looking for a mid-range smartphone that I'll keep for as many years as possible (I'll make a purchase in the summer if it's settled), and as I'm a sony fan and didn't really like anything else, I ended up with 2 choices. The xperia m2 that's coming on April and the xperia sp, which I fell for when I first saw it (xD). My main use of the phone is videos. I watch many, many videos, and sometimes movies. I also listen to music a lot…I don't know which one should I have in mind for summer, as both are very good, but the sp has better gpu and display, whereas the m2 has better cpu and supports usb o.t.g. Also, the sp is starting to get old as a model, whereas the m2 is brand-new. Any suggestions?


----------



## Darkne255 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nexus 5 or something make by Motorola they are making good phones again


----------



## codiaq (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm personally waiting for phones like the Google Ara, or HTC M8 or even the 2014 Nexus 5. I can't wait to see what these phones will have in store.


----------



## MatheusSanzo (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm looking forward the new HTC One, but i'll now buy it, i guess.


----------



## Physiotherapist (Mar 23, 2014)

Just buy the highest specd fone that you can afford. I think my next phone will be the s5


----------



## midou94 (Mar 23, 2014)

*What to buy?*

Hi,

My budget is around INR Rs 15-20,000 if the phone is worth it then may be maximum of 30,000.I have spent long hours researching but I still don`t understand the Processor+GPU in phones.Can a dual core with Adreno 320 help last may be for 2 years?

I`m gonna use it for games and browsing mostly I wanna phone that can play if not demanding but most of the games that may come in the next 2 years I know technology changes quickly but is it possible to get such a phone(in my price bracket that is max. of 30,000)?

The Nexus 5 looks good but with so many reviews and Google Searches like Nexus 5 issues returning so many problems Nexus 5 may not be that great a phone especially with it having hardware,battery,camera issues.

Samsung Galaxy S4(Octa Core Variant) has now dropped to 27000 is it wroth it.Can the phone last me day with not so intensive usage?will it get me through most games for maybe the year and next to come?

Benchmarks are important but I don`t feel they always give the true picture.the Old Nexus 7 still plays games like Asphalt 8 with ease where as the Moto G with better benchmark shows signs of lag.Is this because Nexus has a better GPU when compared to Moto G so does a good Quad core GPU mean much better performance?

Gionee Elife E7 is another awesome phone but the amigo UI and support make me nervous I am gonna spend a few months savings on my first above 20k phone so I wanna get it right....

Please could suggest me what I should do?

this will be my first above 20k phone so wanna get bang for the buck.


----------



## bar_buryin (Mar 23, 2014)

midou94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My budget is around INR Rs 15-20,000 if the phone is worth it then may be maximum of 30,000.I have spent long hours researching but I still don`t understand the Processor+GPU in phones.Can a dual core with Adreno 320 help last may be for 2 years?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You probably should save your money and wait for the next generation of phones to drop with new cutting edge specs. Samsung Galaxy series usually are on the cutting edge with specs so you might want to try the S5 at a store when it comes out before you make your decision.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## weriwd (Mar 23, 2014)

Currently I'm having htc one x but in future I might buy the new HTC M8


----------



## venter25 (Mar 24, 2014)

*Upgrade?*

Is the s4 a huge improvement over the s3?

Any opinions appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## pm3tawala (Mar 24, 2014)

*Moto*

Moto G.. if it only gave 32 gb inbuilt or option of expandable memory


----------



## Krishanshu (Mar 24, 2014)

Nexus 5 or any other. xD


----------



## pm3tawala (Mar 24, 2014)

*another moto*

New Moto X seems promising too :good:


----------



## gofix (Mar 24, 2014)

For me there is only SONY  Z2 i think will be next.


----------



## midou94 (Mar 24, 2014)

bar_buryin said:


> You probably should save your money and wait for the next generation of phones to drop with new cutting edge specs. Samsung Galaxy series usually are on the cutting edge with specs so you might want to try the S5 at a store when it comes out before you make your decision.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Hi,

The Samsung S5 when does arrive will have a price tag of around 42,000 or more I can`t afford so much or save more which is the best mobile for my current budget of 30,000 that I can hope will last me atleast a year or more without issues.


----------



## cronicz (Mar 24, 2014)

maybe for me the latest release in samsung  when i have the money to buy it


----------



## nccountrymike (Mar 24, 2014)

I think the nexus line from LG is where I'm headed next.


----------



## m_austin (Mar 24, 2014)

nccountrymike said:


> I think the nexus line from LG is where I'm headed next.

Click to collapse



Ditto, Nextus for me too!


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 24, 2014)

After using G2, i am looking forward to what LG will do with G3.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 24, 2014)

Samsung S5 for me 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337


----------



## zechs88 (Mar 25, 2014)

Waiting for Samsung S5, hope Nexus 5 officially launch in Malaysia......


----------



## force70 (Mar 25, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Samsung S5 for me
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337

Click to collapse



Cmon freak...u know you want a Note 3   ax and I need you over in his N3 threads my friend!

Besides the att S5 will be locked down with knox and locked bootloader tighter than fort knox. For the king of the flashaholics your going to hate it. Unless u buy a Tmo unit which hopefully will not be bootloader locked. AX had to get a tmo N3 as the att version is pretty much useless for flashing.



sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:40 AM ----------




gull_s_777 said:


> After using G2, i am looking forward to what LG will do with G3.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me also...very excited. .gona be tough trying to decide between G3...G pro 2 (has ext sd card storage..big plus there) and the G flex. If the G3 has sd card I will probably go that route and keep my note 3 as my larger device. 

The G flex is just so unique though. .might pick one up just for the novelty of it once it hits rogers stores.

Somehow I would like to cut back from the 5 devices I bought in 2013 though. But I have a feeling   thats going to be hard to do with all thats coming!

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## vegetaleb (Mar 25, 2014)

I will get an HTC One M8 2014.
The Z2 is the alternative in case of defect, with the lack of a Car app (which I use alot with my car's audio) it can't beat the One 2014.
Too bad when you know hardware wise the Z2 has great design and screen


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 25, 2014)

Joy Zheng said:


> You guys are so rich, i can't afford HTC one, Samsung s5 phone, so choosing Chinese phone would be smarter.

Click to collapse



Enthusiast smartphone culture is a inexpensive hobbies.

My main hobbies are far more expensive. Like custom computers and guns. Both can nuke your sallary.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## marco2tiger8 (Mar 25, 2014)

but it's just a dream for poor people


----------



## ryano13 (Mar 25, 2014)

I need some suggestions on a new phone. I've had an iPhone for years...and have come to hate it...but not sure what to get. My carrier is AT&T.


----------



## fleabus (Mar 25, 2014)

ryano13 said:


> I need some suggestions on a new phone. I've had an iPhone for years...and have come to hate it...but not sure what to get. My carrier is AT&T.

Click to collapse



I would pick a phone based on the features you want (network speed, camera quality) and budget.  The difference between number of cores and clock speed is negligible and on the android phones you can change the software, so I wouldn't worry about which vendor has better skinning of android.


----------



## ryano13 (Mar 25, 2014)

fleabus said:


> I would pick a phone based on the features you want (network speed, camera quality) and budget.  The difference between number of cores and clock speed is negligible and on the android phones you can change the software, so I wouldn't worry about which vendor has better skinning of android.

Click to collapse



I really liked the HTC One m8...but was curious if you will be able to change the ROMS.


----------



## gull_s_777 (Mar 25, 2014)

Joy Zheng said:


> You guys are so rich, i can't afford HTC one, Samsung s5 phone, so choosing Chinese phone would be smarter.

Click to collapse



Look at G2 then. With all these new phones launching, LG G2 should be quite a steal this year. 
Considering processing power jumps aren't huge this year like we saw last year with S600/S800. Screen resolutions are same as well. So i see G2 holding its own against new droids this year at least till we start seeing devices with QHD+S805. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## zablash (Mar 25, 2014)

I would get the HTC one m8. Sucks to have another year in my contract.


----------



## zarafz (Mar 25, 2014)

used iphone 4s is good  option :laugh:


----------



## leo91919 (Mar 25, 2014)

I would prefer also the HTC one (m8)


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 25, 2014)

leo91919 said:


> I would prefer also the HTC one (m8)

Click to collapse



Guys why all of you are dissapointed of s5 and think m8 is so good.

I think s5 is better the only problem will be knox (not for all people)

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Mansevolver (Mar 25, 2014)

zarafz said:


> used iphone 4s is good  option :laugh:

Click to collapse



Hardware lesser then Galaxy S II, no LTE, lame display, horrid battery life.

Sent from my Otterbox Defender Max 5 Blaze edition, 6400mAh extended cell SM-N900P


----------



## psp9000333 (Mar 25, 2014)

do NOT buy the Nexus 5. I have owned this device for less than 30 days and the screen cracked. you wanna know how? I just came out of my car today, it slipped from my pocket and cracked. it was even a 2 foot drop! you're better off with an s4 or s5 tbh. I am even more disappointed by the fact that even though I have 30 day warranty, I still have to pay for a new screen. never buying a nexus device again if it's from LG. I also just got off the phone with them stating I had to pay.

Sent from my Nexus 5 running LiquidSmooth (3/21) using Franco Kernel R37


----------



## Simonna (Mar 25, 2014)

psp9000333 said:


> do NOT buy the Nexus 5. I have owned this device for less than 30 days and the screen cracked. you wanna know how? I just came out of my car today, it slipped from my pocket and cracked. it was even a 2 foot drop! you're better off with an s4 or s5 tbh. I am even more disappointed by the fact that even though I have 30 day warranty, I still have to pay for a new screen. never buying a nexus device again if it's from LG. I also just got off the phone with them stating I had to pay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running LiquidSmooth (3/21) using Franco Kernel R37

Click to collapse



Nowadays almost all of smartphones are very fragile so that's why you should have cover or bumper on it to avoid accident like this. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5idz (Mar 26, 2014)

Definately, hTC ALL New One :good:


----------



## force70 (Mar 26, 2014)

psp9000333 said:


> do NOT buy the Nexus 5. I have owned this device for less than 30 days and the screen cracked. you wanna know how? I just came out of my car today, it slipped from my pocket and cracked. it was even a 2 foot drop! you're better off with an s4 or s5 tbh. I am even more disappointed by the fact that even though I have 30 day warranty, I still have to pay for a new screen. never buying a nexus device again if it's from LG. I also just got off the phone with them stating I had to pay.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running LiquidSmooth (3/21) using Franco Kernel R37

Click to collapse



I got an N5 The first week they came out...it went back after 2 days...total piece of junk. ...I should have known better to buy such a cheaply made device...u def get what u pay for in this case. I liked my old school white Gnex better.

Now thats Not to say that other devices wouldnt break thats for sure but i wish the nexus line wouldnt try and cut costs so much now..got a G2 and never looked back.

IPhone 4s lol...sooooo outdated..not to mention its apple lol.  

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4

---------- Post added at 05:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:27 AM ----------




ryano13 said:


> I need some suggestions on a new phone. I've had an iPhone for years...and have come to hate it...but not sure what to get. My carrier is AT&T.

Click to collapse



I would def not ever ever buy an att device..locked bootloader will make your device useless (or a real PITA) for any development fun more or less.

Buy a tmo unit and unlock it to use on att...they havent locked down there bootloaders yet to my knowledge.

Lots of nice devices out or coming out..note 3 or G2 (I have both) are both great..if htc is your thing the new one is coming shortly...G pro 2 will get overseas eventually. .G3 coming...G flex is super unique, sony Z2. ..lots of awesome stuff!

S5 also I suppose.

I dont know if all of those will go to Tmo however. .probably not.

Just my .02

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## Juka_91 (Mar 26, 2014)

*...*

It is time to move on from my s3. Nexus 5 ang G2 in considiration. Sweet dillema


----------



## MysticGolem (Mar 26, 2014)

I currently own a GS4, it's been about a year and I'm definitely thinking of upgrading to something else.
I might go to a GS5 or HTC One (M8) but I am patiently waiting to see them in person.

My brother owns a GS3 and he is in a dire need of an upgrade, sure it was a decent phone but we all know it is extremely slow and laggy.
I'm not sure which phone he should get either, a GS5 or HTC One, maybe a Note 3 or Note 4?

I personally like many of the features offered in the LG G2, but I wouldn't dare get an LG phone again. I previously had an LG HD Nitro and it suffered from battery life problems.

Kindly advise.


----------



## force70 (Mar 26, 2014)

MysticGolem said:


> I currently own a GS4, it's been about a year and I'm definitely thinking of upgrading to something else.
> I might go to a GS5 or HTC One (M8) but I am patiently waiting to see them in person.
> 
> My brother owns a GS3 and he is in a dire need of an upgrade, sure it was a decent phone but we all know it is extremely slow and laggy.
> ...

Click to collapse



The battery life on the G2 is insane...slightly better than even my Note 3 (smaller screen helps of course)

Battery life u def dont need to ever worry about on the G2.

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## ryano13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ordered my HTC One M8 last night.


----------



## fleabus (Mar 26, 2014)

It so hard to choose these days.


----------



## nedia (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I'll have to wait for the next Nexus before deciding!


----------



## protiust (Mar 26, 2014)

*lg g2 used ioroot*

HELP prob in the wrong section but i cannot post yet on the thread i need. but anyways i have a g2 rogers cell phone and rooted it with io root after rogers agents told me there was no plan on putting kitkat on the phone. now they put out the ota update for kitkat 

how do i unroot so i can install this as when i download it it finishes the download then says cannot install suspected of being rooted 

HELP


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 26, 2014)

protiust said:


> HELP prob in the wrong section but i cannot post yet on the thread i need. but anyways i have a g2 rogers cell phone and rooted it with io root after rogers agents told me there was no plan on putting kitkat on the phone. now they put out the ota update for kitkat
> 
> how do i unroot so i can install this as when i download it it finishes the download then says cannot install suspected of being rooted
> 
> HELP

Click to collapse



Did you searched for unrooting ??

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## xarunx (Mar 26, 2014)

*next phone*

its xperia z2


----------



## whalesky (Mar 26, 2014)

Im using N5 now, and wait for qualcomm 8-core cpu.


----------



## cochesantamo (Mar 26, 2014)

Nexus 6? Jej

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cuhulainn423 (Mar 26, 2014)

protiust said:


> HELP prob in the wrong section but i cannot post yet on the thread i need. but anyways i have a g2 rogers cell phone and rooted it with io root after rogers agents told me there was no plan on putting kitkat on the phone. now they put out the ota update for kitkat
> 
> how do i unroot so i can install this as when i download it it finishes the download then says cannot install suspected of being rooted
> 
> HELP

Click to collapse



Does this thread help?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=900875

Let us know.  I'm also a noob, but I can try to help.


----------



## jenneh (Mar 26, 2014)

loves mah lg thrill :3


----------



## force70 (Mar 27, 2014)

protiust said:


> HELP prob in the wrong section but i cannot post yet on the thread i need. but anyways i have a g2 rogers cell phone and rooted it with io root after rogers agents told me there was no plan on putting kitkat on the phone. now they put out the ota update for kitkat
> 
> how do i unroot so i can install this as when i download it it finishes the download then says cannot install suspected of being rooted
> 
> HELP

Click to collapse



Yes totally in the wrong section. ..u should be able to post in the LG G2 thread where u will get some help.

And u can search noob or not...works great that search button!

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## cowboyhenk (Mar 27, 2014)

Anybody already experience with the new HTC One X?


----------



## VOS (Mar 27, 2014)

*Moto G for the win for the pocket*

I got my moto g a few weeks ago and I've got to see this thing is amazing! I only paid £99 for it which is amazing value.

It's much faster than my Galaxy S2 and the battery lasts ages.


----------



## gergishanov (Mar 27, 2014)

Motorola moto g or Htc Desire 500 ?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 27, 2014)

gergishanov said:


> Motorola moto g or Htc Desire 500 ?

Click to collapse



I would go for moto g 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## alastrionia (Mar 27, 2014)

Currently using a LG G2 ( VZW ) , wife has the same.  
Bone stock on hers, and CM11 nightlies on mine
Beast of a phone , loving it to death.

Curious as to what the G3 will provide , or even the vaporware OnePlus+ ( guess we'll find out in a month what that's all about )


----------



## ConTejas2 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nexus


----------



## romain33140 (Mar 27, 2014)

*My smartphone*

My smartphone is a Samsung S3.


----------



## Waldschatten (Mar 27, 2014)

*Oppo Find 7*

Mine is the Oppo Find 7 if I bought today, though it may be a later model as I just bought a Note 3 and will probably be using that (thanks to rooting allowing me to fix what Samsung and Google messed up with the 4.4 update) for a while yet.


----------



## XAB235 (Mar 28, 2014)

i have a Galaxy Note N7000..my next device will be a phablet..Oppo N1 or Htc One Max..


----------



## yandexrhino (Mar 28, 2014)

Have you thought about X phone?? It's a smart choice. X is with a high quality battery and phone housing. The price is a little bit low for most of us.


----------



## DLeeHarley (Mar 28, 2014)

My Son got me an early b-day present yesterday. He picked he and myself an up-grade from for him a Galaxy Note 2, and me an LG G2x to brand new Samsung Galaxy Note 3's  It was very unexpected and I know nothing about this phone or it's features other than they up graded it to the 
4.4.2 kit kat version. What can this thing do? What 
makes it good?  I'm not into getting new phones so my last 2 were the Original Android the G1 then the G2x & now this.  Please let me know why I'm going love this thing! 


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## john stepen (Mar 28, 2014)

Probably, I want to buy Sony Xperia Z


----------



## Mandeep148 (Mar 28, 2014)

Guys! i am over Confused, Which Should i buy, Nexus 5 or Xperia Z1
max budget 36k,
is still N5 have dead/stuck pixel issue?


----------



## manualfa (Mar 28, 2014)

moto x2, if come to my country


----------



## jan922 (Mar 28, 2014)

Will get a new One Next week, Hard decision between Note 3 and the ne HTC One  
Any suggestions? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Mar 28, 2014)

jan922 said:


> Will get a new One Next week, Hard decision between Note 3 and the ne HTC One
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 3

N7105
Rom: DN3 3.1
Kernel: Agni
Profile: Battery Saving
Governor: LulzactiveQ
Underclocked @ 1.4Ghz


----------



## arbank94 (Mar 28, 2014)

I recently just bought my HTC One (M7)... so I'm going to keep it for about a year and wait until the 2015 Smartphones.


----------



## teonagode (Mar 28, 2014)

dakaray said:


> im just thinking of buying a phone with atleast quad core and i want 2gb ram

Click to collapse



HTC ONE M8 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BumpinPanda (Mar 28, 2014)

I say you wait for the M8 or note 4

Sent from my SM-N900P using xda app-developers app


----------



## gauravbhawsar (Mar 28, 2014)

Xperia Z2 ya Htc M8!!!!!
Hard decision...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## papoose515 (Mar 29, 2014)

*reply*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



galaxy s4 or s5


----------



## kishoreganiga (Mar 29, 2014)

*kk*

em using experia sp few days before i have done 4.3 update no w em facing many problems in my phone .its responding very slow than 4.1 pls anybody give me solution for this problemhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon9.gif


----------



## sham4u2sam (Mar 29, 2014)

*Which mobile should i buy??*

Hi guys,


Im looking for a android mobile at a budget of 16000 INR.Please suggest me a mobile with gud battery life and quality Music.


----------



## scullie (Mar 29, 2014)

The HTC ONE with revolution HD 61 Rom works great. I wonder what the difference will be now with the m7/custom Rom and the m8. 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 29, 2014)

kishoreganiga said:


> em using experia sp few days before i have done 4.3 update no w em facing many problems in my phone .its responding very slow than 4.1 pls anybody give me solution for this problemhttp://forum.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon9.gif

Click to collapse



Ask that on sp section 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jjjbrown (Mar 29, 2014)

S5 looks tasty. But will wait a few months after it comes out and down in price.


----------



## dreuzel (Mar 29, 2014)

Huawei g700
Does more then specified  full fast wify.(120mb) No g4.
Rather cheap land offers excellent 5 inch screen.

Pitty no modder rom's het


gio user,
using cm7.2 for stability


----------



## andy.Tso (Mar 29, 2014)

I've already bought myself with ASUS ME372CG, the telable tablet. It is amiazing.


----------



## genny80 (Mar 29, 2014)

sham4u2sam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Im looking for a android mobile at a budget of 16000 INR.Please suggest me a mobile with gud battery life and quality Music.

Click to collapse



Moto G by Motorola


----------



## Trakost (Mar 29, 2014)

Huawei's smartphones seem pretty good - also for the price!
I think I'll get one of them, one day


----------



## jokky102 (Mar 29, 2014)

Xiaomei Mi3s or the new HTC ONE

Those two are outright beautiful !!


----------



## xzeropr (Mar 29, 2014)

For me the Galaxy Note 3 should do it


----------



## DaniGRF (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. Now I have an Huawei Ascend Mate, but I'm probably going to sell it because I hate the emotion ui, and sadly there aren't good custom roms for this phone. From now on I will buy only phone/tablets with a standard "google experience". Sadly there is no good ~ 6" smartphone out there...only good option could be the Sony Z Ultra, which could be easily turned into a GPE(here in Italy I can't buy it directly), but I have tried it and I fear that 6,44 inches could be really too much to carry around as a smartphone, plus the battery isn't so great. 
Probably I'm going to buy a Nexus 7 16 GB and use it for heavy duties. Only alternative could be a G Pad, but  I read that it's not possible to turn it into GPE for now, and the Cyanogenmod is still not well optimized. 
About the smartphone, I don't really know if I should keep the Galaxy Nexus with the last Cyanogenmod or buy a Moto G 8 GB...maybe I could save the money for a Nexus 5 or something else, but the Galaxy Nexus is getting stuck really often due to the low ram(apparently the "1 GB" of ram on this phone is a lot lower than on the Moto G) and the display now has a great image retention problem.


----------



## Simonna (Mar 29, 2014)

DaniGRF said:


> Hello everyone. Now I have an Huawei Ascend Mate, but I'm probably going to sell it because I hate the emotion ui, and sadly there aren't good custom roms for this phone. From now on I will buy only phone/tablets with a standard "google experience". Sadly there is no good ~ 6" smartphone out there...only good option could be the Sony Z Ultra, which could be easily turned into a GPE(here in Italy I can't buy it directly), but I have tried it and I fear that 6,44 inches could be really too much to carry around as a smartphone, plus the battery isn't so great.
> Probably I'm going to buy a Nexus 7 16 GB and use it for heavy duties. Only alternative could be a G Pad, but  I read that it's not possible to turn it into GPE for now, and the Cyanogenmod is still not well optimized.
> About the smartphone, I don't really know if I should keep the Galaxy Nexus with the last Cyanogenmod or buy a Moto G 8 GB...maybe I could save the money for a Nexus 5 or something else, but the Galaxy Nexus is getting stuck really often due to the low ram(apparently the "1 GB" of ram on this phone is a lot lower than on the Moto G) and the display now has a great image retention problem.

Click to collapse



Moto G is a lot better than Galaxy Nexus,because it's newer,has better hardware. but Moto G has the same amount of RAM as Galaxy Nexus-> 1GB of RAM.If you can live with Huawei yet I would suggest you to save for Nexus 5, it's the best option for the best price you can afford+2Gb of RAM.


----------



## DaniGRF (Mar 29, 2014)

Simonna said:


> Moto G is a lot better than Galaxy Nexus,because it's newer,has better hardware. but Moto G has the same amount of RAM as Galaxy Nexus-> 1GB of RAM.If you can live with Huawei yet I would suggest you to save for Nexus 5, it's the best option for the best price you can afford+2Gb of RAM.

Click to collapse



To me it's easier to live with the Nexus than with the Mate 
Seriously, the problem is that, now that the Mate 2 is coming out, I want to sell the first model as soon as possible.
About the RAM problem, I don't know why, I saw that on the Moto G the total amount of memory is around 850 MB and on the Nexus there are only 700, that's strange. Maybe that "little" difference could be enough for what I do, considering that the only apps that causes a refresh of the widgets(which may take more than ten seconds sometimes) are the web browsers. I don't know, maybe I'll wait to see how much I can earn selling the Mate than I'll decide.


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 30, 2014)

DaniGRF said:


> To me it's easier to live with the Nexus than with the Mate
> Seriously, the problem is that, now that the Mate 2 is coming out, I want to sell the first model as soon as possible.
> About the RAM problem, I don't know why, I saw that on the Moto G the total amount of memory is around 850 MB and on the Nexus there are only 700, that's strange. Maybe that "little" difference could be enough for what I do, considering that the only apps that causes a refresh of the widgets(which may take more than ten seconds sometimes) are the web browsers. I don't know, maybe I'll wait to see how much I can earn selling the Mate than I'll decide.

Click to collapse



Ok . Decide carefully . But dont go for galaxy nexus . Go for moto g

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## sham4u2sam (Mar 30, 2014)

It has built in battery and no external sd support,,,  any other?? 

Sent from my Xperia Tipo


----------



## DaniGRF (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, to me the memory it's not a great problem, and recently I see that phones with built in battery are slowly becoming a standard, so I fear that we have to live with that. At least, in this case, it's a good battery.


----------



## GrayFox777 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't really know what my next phone will be. I'm not sure if maybe I'll wait another year or so. My next phone might not even be announced yet.


----------



## kudoboi (Mar 30, 2014)

is the z2 a worthy upgrade from the htc one M7? i am considering upgrading to the z2 however i don't know if it is a worthy upgrade


----------



## force70 (Mar 30, 2014)

kudoboi said:


> is the z2 a worthy upgrade from the htc one M7? i am considering upgrading to the z2 however i don't know if it is a worthy upgrade

Click to collapse



Not sure what u mean worthy...if you like the Z2 just get it!

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 30, 2014)

If I had the m7 I wouldn't be considering an upgrade at all yet. I went from the HTC one s to the galaxy s3 back to an old galaxy s2 lte and even it still does the trick and doesn't feel really slow. The m7 would be a big upgrade over any of the 3 I've had recently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## srheuban (Mar 30, 2014)

*Note 3*

I have had a Samsung Note 3 for about 2 months now. I rooted it, installed Safe Strap, and successfully run several rom mods including Bajasur, vesions 2 through 10,  all the Hyperdrive and Jelly Bean versions. 

The effect of all this foolong around with my phone has been to expand the use of the phone from simply a wonderful practical technoligical tool into all that plus a great portable tech gadget hobby. Many hours of interesting and at times challenging, fun.

Follow the suggested methodologies you will discover here at xda, be brave, be smart and really start enjoying the flexibilty of that tech wonder your are holding in your hand.


----------



## cdeox8 (Mar 30, 2014)

After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem. 
Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.


----------



## nikzDHD (Mar 30, 2014)

cdeox8 said:


> After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
> Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
> Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem.
> Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 is a great phone for the price and continued native development should last a good few years. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## psp9000333 (Mar 31, 2014)

nikzDHD said:


> Nexus 5 is a great phone for the price and continued native development should last a good few years.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



wait for Z2 if you want to pay more. Nexus 5 if you want a cheaper phone now







cdeox8 said:


> After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
> Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
> Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem.
> Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.

Click to collapse





Sent from my Nexus 5 running LiquidSmooth (3/21) using Franco Kernel R37


----------



## Zerien (Mar 31, 2014)

*I would choose...*

Well I think I'll go for an S5, if I have the funds, or a Galaxy Ace 3.


----------



## Fadeless (Mar 31, 2014)

cdeox8 said:


> After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
> Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
> Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem.
> Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.

Click to collapse



If you want to pay a little more go for the Z2?


----------



## OptimaPrime (Mar 31, 2014)

I am happy with my G2,  I don't see myself upgrading before my 2 years up. Especially with the development happening with the G2. Hoping that when that two years is up Ubuntu Phone is in the states and with a little polish


----------



## Towly223 (Mar 31, 2014)

My next smartphone. I would like the LG G2 or the samsung galaxy s5.
Would like to have the usb host/OTG function. since my current Huawei U8860 which I'm very happy with does not have that function


----------



## Bilgets (Mar 31, 2014)

anyone have a recocomendatioon on a phone about 300 USD?


----------



## jianhua123 (Mar 31, 2014)

HTC One or Iphone 5? Which better?


----------



## abdo jouma (Mar 31, 2014)

jianhua123 said:


> HTC One or Iphone 5? Which better?

Click to collapse



Go for htc one

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## nick191 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hello guys right now m on Galaxy S4 I9500, willing to upgrade
M8 or Z2 or I should wait for next launches
The Camera and Battery backup most priority and m most concerned about
M a flasholic and pro user.
Confused what to do...!
What's your suggestion guys...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PerKakah (Mar 31, 2014)

try moto g..


----------



## te4o93 (Mar 31, 2014)

Htc One M8 or Samsung Galaaxy S5


----------



## nick191 (Mar 31, 2014)

PerKakah said:


> try moto g..

Click to collapse



Not in the option !

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ni554n (Mar 31, 2014)

Nexus of course!


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

I dont havê much money, and need a dual sim one, so I think I'd buy Moto G or Galaxy Gran Duos 2 (Brazillian).

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## DrBajwa (Mar 31, 2014)

i guess i don't really need a new phone at the moment so none really


----------



## PerKakah (Mar 31, 2014)

nick191 said:


> Not in the option !
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



obviously..


----------



## makreitor (Mar 31, 2014)

*Galaxy S3 mini*

A Samsung Galaxy S3 mini. those are great!:good:


----------



## koolJeff (Mar 31, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## mithun23 (Mar 31, 2014)

sham4u2sam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Im looking for a android mobile at a budget of 16000 INR.Please suggest me a mobile with gud battery life and quality Music.

Click to collapse



Go for moto g

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 PM ----------




cdeox8 said:


> After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
> Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
> Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem.
> Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.

Click to collapse



U can also consider moto x

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Pew446 (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm not going to switch from my HTC One M7 for a while

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

cdeox8 said:


> After using the mighty X8 for nearly 2 years I am now looking for another phone that would last long like it. Will buy in 2-3 months.
> Would surely appreciate any help from you guys.
> Right now I am interested in Nexus 5 (~Rs.27000) and Xperia Z1 Compact (~ Rs.33000). Z1 compact because great specs + Sony brand and affordable. The 4.3' screen actually is not a problem.
> Would like some more suggestions for similar type & priced phones but no Samsung please.

Click to collapse



In my opinion, you should take Nexus 5... But if you want a larger display, take a look at LG G2, I Grant you that its very good.

Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk


----------



## nikzDHD (Mar 31, 2014)

Cheddart said:


> I dont havê much money, and need a dual sim one, so I think I'd buy Moto G or Galaxy Gran Duos 2 (Brazillian).
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9082 usando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'd say the Moto G it's it's a snappy phone for the price and well received. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheddart (Mar 31, 2014)

nikzDHD said:


> I'd say the Moto G it's it's a snappy phone for the price and well received.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The price matter too, doesnt it?!

Using Cosmic CM 4.4.2 (GT-I9082L)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## corpzz (Mar 31, 2014)

Sadly HTC disappointed a little with the new One, but still I hope more people go for htc or sony instead of samsung, would be sad to see them stop making phones.


----------



## rowloo (Mar 31, 2014)

*s4*

bro, get an s4, one of the best devices out there. dont wait for s5 tho, its a 700 dollar rip off. the only thing they added is a heartbeat sensor


----------



## inkmars (Apr 1, 2014)

I've had my eyes on the z1c for a few months now. not sure if z2c will be out, though, until I raise the money for it. I'm on a Galaxy Nexus atm.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DrBajwa (Apr 1, 2014)

next one will probably be another xperia


----------



## Cheddart (Apr 1, 2014)

Dont buy Samsung!!! You'll never get an update in time [emoji28][emoji28]

Using Cosmic CM 4.4.2 (GT-I9082L)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 1, 2014)

Which is better to buy,
Lg g2 or nexus 5 or Xperia z1.
Too much confused.
Is there any guy who can explain more clearly?


Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## force70 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Which is better to buy,
> Lg g2 or nexus 5 or Xperia z1.
> Too much confused.
> Is there any guy who can explain more clearly?
> ...

Click to collapse



With the exception of the nexus all nice devices but I wouldnt buy any of them right now.

Z1 is obsolete. .Z2 is out
G2 will be obsolete soon when the G3 drops.

If your in the market for a new device why not go with the current 2014 releases? No point in buying older tech when you can get current. 

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 1, 2014)

force70 said:


> With the exception of the nexus all nice devices but I wouldnt buy any of them right now.
> 
> Z1 is obsolete. .Z2 is out
> G2 will be obsolete soon when the G3 drops.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for suggestion bro.
Yes u right I should buy 2014 models. But my budget not good.  
iNR 36k max. 
So which should I buy now?

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Simonna (Apr 1, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks for suggestion bro.
> Yes u right I should buy 2014 models. But my budget not good.
> iNR 36k max.
> So which should I buy now?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, it's won;t get obselete as soon as LG G2 or Xperia Z1,because next Nexus 6 will probably release on the fall,much longer Google support for Nexus device and quickest updates. Plus as I heard LG support is poor. So the choice is yours.


----------



## AnaIysiS (Apr 1, 2014)

I currently have the Nexus 5 I got it in February i think 
so... i won't buy another one in the next three years..


----------



## jamboss (Apr 1, 2014)

S4 i9505 brown and gold, I'm looking at the s5 for years end but I'm gonna keep my s4 and somewhere in between I want a nexus 5 aswell. Stormtrooper white ftw, recently I've been hearing these voices saying note 3 note 3. 

Sent from CustomDriven.


----------



## nikzDHD (Apr 1, 2014)

jamboss said:


> S4 i9505 brown and gold, I'm looking at the s5 for years end but I'm gonna keep my s4 and somewhere in between I want a nexus 5 aswell. Stormtrooper white ftw, recently I've been hearing these voices saying note 3 note 3.
> 
> Sent from CustomDriven.

Click to collapse



I've had the s4 since release today I got the chance to see the HTC One M8 and the S5. The S5 looked meh compared to the One. My sister just got the Note 3 yesterday and that's a lovely phone. Like you I'm going to keep my S4 as I find it looks much better than the S5 and is still a powerful phone regardless. But I'm tempted by the Note line I've not been impressed with this year's Q1 handsets so far and will skip them. Waiting now for the G3 and iPhone 6 and possibly note 4 before I move. This will be the longest I've kept a phone. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 1, 2014)

nikzDHD said:


> I've had the s4 since release today I got the chance to see the HTC One M8 and the S5. The S5 looked meh compared to the One. My sister just got the Note 3 yesterday and that's a lovely phone. Like you I'm going to keep my S4 as I find it looks much better than the S5 and is still a powerful phone regardless. But I'm tempted by the Note line I've not been impressed with this year's Q1 handsets so far and will skip them. Waiting now for the G3 and iPhone 6 and possibly note 4 before I move. This will be the longest I've kept a phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jamboss (Apr 1, 2014)

If only I could have them all to use at will but I'll definitely pickup a nexus 5. Htc's just don't do it for me.

Sent from CustomDriven.


----------



## psnlxda (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah, nexus 5 looks like the best choice.


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 1, 2014)

jamboss said:


> If only I could have them all to use at will but I'll definitely pickup a nexus 5. Htc's just don't do it for me.
> 
> Sent from CustomDriven.

Click to collapse



For me I prefer my s4. I found it better for me .

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. U helped a lot.
So i will buy nexus 5 
I hope I will not get dead/stuck pixel
 It will kill me :'(

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sonicviking (Apr 2, 2014)

Probably LG next generation or nexus series. 

来自我的 LG-D802 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Apr 2, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks for suggestion bro.
> Yes u right I should buy 2014 models. But my budget not good.
> iNR 36k max.
> So which should I buy now?
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a G2 and it is one of the best devices I have ever owned..between those 3 I would choose it.

I have an s4 and a Note 3 and tend to use my G2 most if that gives you any idea how great it is.

The only drawback (for me anyway) is lack of sd ext storage.

I had a nexus 5 for a few days before I sent it back.  All I will say there is you get what you pay for and it is a cheaply made device. 

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## blazeappz (Apr 2, 2014)

Xperia T2 Ultra bcoz it has great features for a great price!


----------



## Triocorp (Apr 2, 2014)

Z2 for me! Almost ticks everything - wish it had the design of HTC though.


----------



## gc84245 (Apr 2, 2014)

Someone offered to sell me a Nexus 5 (16 gb) for $200. I already have a Galaxy S3 that I'm happy with and I told myself just buy a phone and be happy with it, but $200 seems like too good of a deal to pass up. What do you think, is it worth upgrading from the S3 to the Nexus 5? The only thing I don't like about the Nexus 5 is the lack of expandable storage.


----------



## barjola (Apr 2, 2014)

Probably OnePlus One or then next LG G3


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 2, 2014)

gc84245 said:


> Someone offered to sell me a Nexus 5 (16 gb) for $200. I already have a Galaxy S3 that I'm happy with and I told myself just buy a phone and be happy with it, but $200 seems like too good of a deal to pass up. What do you think, is it worth upgrading from the S3 to the Nexus 5? The only thing I don't like about the Nexus 5 is the lack of expandable storage.

Click to collapse



If my choice I will get it as fast as I can . It is much better 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## SuperR. (Apr 2, 2014)

nexus 5


----------



## jeyd02 (Apr 2, 2014)

**

I surely want that LG G3.


----------



## NiTRO-[X] (Apr 2, 2014)

I've owned Galaxy S2 and currently Galaxy S4.
Now that Galaxy S5 is available, that's my next target.
I just can't think of one complain about both these Galaxy series, they've been serving me way too well! :good:


----------



## s8freak (Apr 2, 2014)

S5 for me in August 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 2, 2014)

I heared that lg g2 price drop from 35k to 32k INR is that true?

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 2, 2014)

Galaxy S5 Blood!!:good:


----------



## RumRunR (Apr 2, 2014)

*an impossible dream today?*

Seems like every time I start looking for a new phone (which I don't do very frequently), the market just gets worse and worse and worse.

I'm doing my homework this time and hoping I've overlooked something. Here's what I want:

    Android
    >= 2GB memory
    Unlocked boot loader
    Removable battery
    microSD card slot


Obviously the memory size has increased every time I've replaced my phone but the rest are pretty constant and used to be achievable. I'm not finding it now. Am I overlooking one?


----------



## gc84245 (Apr 3, 2014)

Well I pulled the trigger and got the nexus 5. Can't wait to try it out!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## TastyUpdate (Apr 3, 2014)

I still see the Nexus 5 as being the best android phone available right now, providing no removable battery and no micro sd card slot are not deal breakers for you. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyRick (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the LG G2 on T-Mobile and my JUMP! is available and I can upgrade.  I want to stick with Android and am looking for THE top of the line phone or phablet.  Should I wait for the Note 4 or go for something like the LG Pro 2?  

I am so confused!  What should I get?  I can afford anything.


----------



## lybcsc (Apr 3, 2014)

mi4 from china


----------



## Postledash (Apr 3, 2014)

ReallyRick said:


> I have the LG G2 on T-Mobile and my JUMP! is available and I can upgrade.  I want to stick with Android and am looking for THE top of the line phone or phablet.  Should I wait for the Note 4 or go for something like the LG Pro 2?
> 
> I am so confused!  What should I get?  I can afford anything.

Click to collapse



Not to add to the confusion, but if price is not an issue, why not look into tablets instead? You can then tether your phone to your tablet, forwarding texts/calls there. 

Right now, I use a Nexus 7 as a phone with a combination of Skype (calls) and Hangouts (texts).


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2014)

ReallyRick said:


> I have the LG G2 on T-Mobile and my JUMP! is available and I can upgrade.  I want to stick with Android and am looking for THE top of the line phone or phablet.  Should I wait for the Note 4 or go for something like the LG Pro 2?
> 
> I am so confused!  What should I get?  I can afford anything.

Click to collapse



All the new galaxy devices will have knox and locked bootloaders looks like, im going to opt for the G pro 2 or G3 when it drops.

My Note 3 is looking to be the last sammy device I own unless they start being more development friendly again.

sent from vacation in the phillipines via i337M galaxy S4


----------



## cdeox8 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> I heared that lg g2 price drop from 35k to 32k INR is that true?
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Don't see it anywhere on any sites. Also 35k is for the 16gb version no?? The 32 GB one is selling for around 40k


----------



## emutnyeh (Apr 3, 2014)

recomended android phone (birth in 2014) that about 150-300$ 
worth to buy?
1.its must up to 4.5inch or larger is better
2, have sharp screen beutifull screen (especially in outdoor)
3.kitkat
4.great for social app..sometimes games but not freak
5.i dont like mediatek chipset 

what should i buy??
thx (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## hyde4bw (Apr 3, 2014)

Getting the LG G2 now that the price is dropped


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 3, 2014)

hyde4bw said:


> Getting the LG G2 now that the price is dropped

Click to collapse



Ye. I heared that too. From where u seen it dropped? Link.

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hyde4bw (Apr 3, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Ye. I heared that too. From where u seen it dropped? Link.
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




It's the prices here in greece, its starts from 326 euros. Doubt its useful to other countries but a link http://www.skroutz.gr/s/3690169/LG-G2-16GB.html


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Apr 3, 2014)

*xiaomi?*



persano said:


> buy a xiaomi, i thought the same, but xiaomi red rice is better
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



not familiar with this phone..thanks for the advice though..i think s3 mini still is my target..=)


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 3, 2014)

S5 babbbyyyy


----------



## Finepixer (Apr 3, 2014)

Now I have Samsung Galaxy Ace 2.It's horrible that's why I want Samsung Galaxy S4 or maybe LG G2 Mini.


----------



## jwenthold (Apr 3, 2014)

I am hoping to get the next nexus... my phone is through work though and our contract is up this summer, so I am waiting to see who the carrier will be


----------



## xiaobai112220 (Apr 3, 2014)

DaniGRF said:


> Hello everyone. Now I have an Huawei Ascend Mate, but I'm probably going to sell it because I hate the emotion ui, and sadly there aren't good custom roms for this phone. From now on I will buy only phone/tablets with a standard "google experience". Sadly there is no good ~ 6" smartphone out there...only good option could be the Sony Z Ultra, which could be easily turned into a GPE(here in Italy I can't buy it directly), but I have tried it and I fear that 6,44 inches could be really too much to carry around as a smartphone, plus the battery isn't so great.
> Probably I'm going to buy a Nexus 7 16 GB and use it for heavy duties. Only alternative could be a G Pad, but  I read that it's not possible to turn it into GPE for now, and the Cyanogenmod is still not well optimized.
> About the smartphone, I don't really know if I should keep the Galaxy Nexus with the last Cyanogenmod or buy a Moto G 8 GB...maybe I could save the money for a Nexus 5 or something else, but the Galaxy Nexus is getting stuck really often due to the low ram(apparently the "1 GB" of ram on this phone is a lot lower than on the Moto G) and the display now has a great image retention problem.

Click to collapse



My first android smartphone is Huawei ascend p1.two years ago, I  support huawei, but now... I just changed my idea.

Huawei U9200


----------



## DaniGRF (Apr 3, 2014)

xiaobai112220 said:


> My first android smartphone is Huawei ascend p1.two years ago, I  support huawei, but now... I just changed my idea.
> 
> Huawei U9200

Click to collapse



Yeah. I was working in a phone shop when the P1 came out. That was great, similar to an S2 with a far better design and a lower price. And, another great thing was the almost untouched android interface. Even the honor was a good entry level. I sold a lot of both those phones. Sadly, one day they got that Emotion UI idea...


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 4, 2014)

Galaxy S5


----------



## Fakstrot_rus (Apr 4, 2014)

hello everyone! How much you 16gb iPhone 5s?? Sorry for the mistakes I'm from Russia and I find it hard to write...: Rolleyes:


----------



## dejavu18 (Apr 4, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## MarinPetrov (Apr 4, 2014)

Nexus 5; Sony Z1 Compact or Nokia 1020


----------



## twsecrest (Apr 4, 2014)

*Which HTC quad core to upgrade to?*

Currently using using a HTC Inspire 4G, (which so far have not been able to unlock)
Would like to upgrade to an used HTC with a quad core CPU.
What HTC models come with the quad core processor but would sell used for the best price?


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 5, 2014)

HTC one is really your only option other than international HTC one x which I don't think was much if any better than the US/canada dual core version. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajay1919 (Apr 5, 2014)

Any dual sim 4g out there? 

Thank you for helping me


----------



## twsecrest (Apr 5, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> HTC one is really your only option other than international HTC one x which I don't think was much if any better than the US/canada dual core version.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Yea, thought I would end up getting the HTC One, but just want to see if there was a better deal.
Is there much of a difference between the HTX One models? I really do not need anything "fancy".

May not be able to find a used HTC One in my price range.
What is the best dual core HTC phones?


----------



## Calvados95 (Apr 5, 2014)

i think samsung galaxy s5 maybe HTC M8


----------



## JDaam (Apr 5, 2014)

ReallyRick said:


> I have the LG G2 on T-Mobile and my JUMP! is available and I can upgrade.  I want to stick with Android and am looking for THE top of the line phone or phablet.  Should I wait for the Note 4 or go for something like the LG Pro 2?
> 
> I am so confused!  What should I get?  I can afford anything.

Click to collapse



Choices, choices... M8 is out, S5 is coming out soon and so many on the market. You can afford it. Nice!  :laugh:


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 5, 2014)

JDaam said:


> Choices, choices... M8 is out, S5 is coming out soon and so many on the market. You can afford it. Nice!  :laugh:

Click to collapse



I dont like s5 , phone must have atleast phone holding feeling in which s5 fail. But anyways.The new upcoming devices, according to me. Their tech isn't much faster than their previous tech I.e snapdragon 800 vs 801 not much difference. But one thing i don't like the upcoming devices will come with big prices at least difference of 12 13k,
For example Xperia z1 is perfect phone to buy for me and performance is too good, but adding from z1 to z2 , 801 processer and 4k video and a simple LCD , that's unfair to buy latest smart phone 30%more expensive.
Anyways. Its manufactures wish.
I don't think buying 800 chip set phones is bad thing to buy. Its still good performer and high tech.. 

Sent from my Micromax A74 using xda app-developers app


----------



## JDaam (Apr 5, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> I dont like s5 , phone must have atleast phone holding feeling in which s5 fail. But anyways.The new upcoming devices, according to me. Their tech isn't much faster than their previous tech I.e snapdragon 800 vs 801 not much difference. But one thing i don't like the upcoming devices will come with big prices at least difference of 12 13k,
> For example Xperia z1 is perfect phone to buy for me and performance is too good, but adding from z1 to z2 , 801 processer and 4k video and a simple LCD , that's unfair to buy latest smart phone 30%more expensive.
> Anyways. Its manufactures wish.
> I don't think buying 800 chip set phones is bad thing to buy. Its still good performer and high tech..
> ...

Click to collapse



I must agree... I have no interest in the S5, and am not into the S2, S3 and S4. This is strictly due to my favor for HTC, the One and great guys on XDA who cook up some nice ROMS. Though the S3-5 may not have the feel of a phone, in terms of weight and feel, I personally would not under estimate their speed, performance and reliability. S5 would probably be one of my second choices. In regards to the manufactures, and how they sell their products... We need to remember, consumers outnumber the manufacturers. If they charge a premium for a new product it better be, better than the best or we shouldn't buy.


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

twsecrest said:


> Yea, thought I would end up getting the HTC One, but just want to see if there was a better deal.
> Is there much of a difference between the HTX One models? I really do not need anything "fancy".
> 
> May not be able to find a used HTC One in my price range.
> What is the best dual core HTC phones?

Click to collapse



But why you want htc phone ???
You can get many quad core devices but non-htc !!

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## twsecrest (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> But why you want htc phone ???
> You can get many quad core devices but non-htc !!
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Guess my brain got use to the HTC brand. 
But it does not have to be a HTC phone.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 5, 2014)

I have the htc one s and it works awesome really. Just a bit dated when you consider the better 720p and 1080p screens on the newer ones.

Battery life is awesome when it sits idle but average during use. Yesterday was busy and after 10 hours I was at 97%. 

Same size screen as the inspire and imo it is a nicer screen despite not being great by today's standards. It also feels way smaller in the hand than the inspire. I had a desire hd for a bit which is the same as the inspire. 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sharpenergames (Apr 5, 2014)

The Samsung Note II is a really good smartphone but its at the moment a bit overpriced. The Moto G has the best price/performance ratio in my opinion.


----------



## jwiena (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm very happy with the Windows Phone OS, I got really bored using my iPhone beacause everyone has one nowadays...

My next cellphone will be a Nokia Lumia with a 5" screen because when you got a big screen and buy a new cellphone with a smaller screens it feels like a downgrade


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 5, 2014)

Can Someone tell me my options for an Android phone with below requirements?

-Minimum 16GB internal storage
-Removable battery
-SD card slot
-Hardware based OIS (Camera)


----------



## lxNightxl (Apr 5, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3 better, than Note for T-Mobile
HTC as a Apple not good phone and electronics
If u will really buy the best smarphone, u choose Galaxy Note 2 or 3


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

rakeshishere said:


> Can Someone tell me my options for an Android phone with below requirements?
> 
> -Minimum 16GB internal storage
> -Removable battery
> ...

Click to collapse



S4-5 maybe ??

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 5, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> S4-5 maybe ??
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



S/w based OIS sucks :-\


----------



## Mile_zdr (Apr 5, 2014)

i thinking about old phone.. HTC one m7 or S4 ? what do you think the only thing that hate about  the One is the non removable battery i would like to use it for few years, what do you think?


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 5, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> i thinking about old phone.. HTC one m7 or S4 ? what do you think the only thing that hate about  the One is the non removable battery i would like to use it for few years, what do you think?

Click to collapse



I was in the same situation for some reasons a got the s4 and it is so amazing even that im non-rooted .
Ilove it so much .
I have to say get what you want for me I just went for the s4 and after installing many huge apps and game and not rooted it is realy fast with kitkat so. I rwcomend 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## JDaam (Apr 6, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> i thinking about old phone.. HTC one m7 or S4 ? what do you think the only thing that hate about  the One is the non removable battery i would like to use it for few years, what do you think?

Click to collapse



As you can see, some vouch for S4 and some HTC One. But it really boils down to your preference. I personally believe they are both great devices, but I prefer the One. Is it better than the S4? That depends on who you talk to. Sure I prefer a removable battery and SD slot for my phone. But a built in 32GB is more than enough for me, and a 2300 mAH battery is sufficient. It's 1080x1920 display is remarkable and love the quadcore 1.7 processor... Can you find a better phone? I'm sure you can, but not one that fits me. Search the forum and you will find some great developers who have created some great ROMs for either device. But once again, I found a great ROM that just made my M7 One, to an M9 ONE!! :laugh:


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 6, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> i thinking about old phone.. HTC one m7 or S4 ? what do you think the only thing that hate about  the One is the non removable battery i would like to use it for few years, what do you think?

Click to collapse



So now I have to say just go for what you want and what you find it better for your work

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## teonagode (Apr 6, 2014)

Finepixer said:


> Now I have Samsung Galaxy Ace 2.It's horrible that's why I want Samsung Galaxy S4 or maybe LG G2 Mini.

Click to collapse



Get the M7 (Htc One) if you're done with Samsung 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 6, 2014)

My experience : i have had mostly just htc phones in the past and the hardware has been dead reliable. I got sick of their lack of updates and abandoning phones way early which affects the quality of custom roms too.

Lately i bought an s3 and s2 to resell and both have had hardware issues. Maybe just my luck but it takes away some of my trust in them. But an s3 with official 4.3 and s2 on official 4.1.2 is pretty good imo. 

So htc for better hardware and samsung for software updates. I still don't know what i will do in the future.

Im selling both samsungs and trading my htc one s to my giod friend for is 3.5 year old htc desire to hold me over until my contract ends in january. Its on the original battery still lasting all day apparently. The original desire had good custom roms in the day because it was basically the same hardware as the nexus one.




Sent from my SGH-I727R using xda app-developers app


----------



## AzaG2 (Apr 6, 2014)

I'll be hanging onto the G2 for a while, well at least until Google unveils the next nexus.

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 3b6 4 ever (Apr 7, 2014)

HTC One 8M


----------



## dbarmak (Apr 7, 2014)

z1 compact


----------



## laperecita (Apr 7, 2014)

*have s3*

time for upgrade trying to decide galaxy s4 for nearly free or s5 for $200


----------



## tbis (Apr 7, 2014)

Probably hold out until the galaxy s 14 the lg g2 is flawless

Sent from my VS980 4G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## IbudzSVX (Apr 7, 2014)

*evercoss a7s*

hay all i am newbie in there..
nice forum n awesome.. wkwkw:victory:


----------



## Sideness (Apr 7, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I'm interested in the Sony Xperia Z2 right now, but it's a bit expensive... 
There's also the Xiaomi Mi3! But I'm waiting for the 4G version (if it comes out one day eventually... ).

You should check chinese phones. Nowadays, their phones aren't exepensive but equivalent (in terms of hardware) to the phones we're used to see in the market.


----------



## dom2570 (Apr 7, 2014)

RumRunR said:


> Seems like every time I start looking for a new phone (which I don't do very frequently), the market just gets worse and worse and worse.
> 
> I'm doing my homework this time and hoping I've overlooked something. Here's what I want:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hit the nail on the head. I am looking for an upgrade from my S4, but am not seeing anything available that would be an upgrade.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jj03 (Apr 7, 2014)

Dunno what my next phone is...s5 ain't it...not interested in anythin sony has, and I don't even consider htc...looks like my wait for a proper upgrade continues...


----------



## kurofox23? (Apr 7, 2014)

When the g2 first came out I sold my s4 for it.  For about the first 3 months I thought it was awesome but finally realized I really do miss Samsung.  The software with Samsung phones are (for me)  more useful than anything LG had. G2 camera beyond frustrated me and u could never get the phone perfect how I wanted.  I'll be picking up an s5.  It's a practical phone that I can take anywhere and the camera will be awesome.


----------



## JSanchez41 (Apr 7, 2014)

s5 booyyyyyyyy


----------



## DaniGRF (Apr 7, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Ok . Decide carefully . But dont go for galaxy nexus . Go for moto g
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



To be honest now I'm trying the ShinyRom on my old galaxy nexus and it seems way better then with Cyanogenmod. A lot faster, it doesn't need to be rebooted twice a day due to excessive slow downs and it takes less than half the time to refresh all the widgets. Probably the Cyanogen now is too heavy for the Galaxy Nexus. Maybe now I can live with that for some months and save money for something better. For now I will buy only the tablet.


----------



## 1sin1 (Apr 7, 2014)

Best would be Note 3. Now i have Note but 3 is really nice.


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Apr 8, 2014)

A video I watched on a review of the galaxy s5 makes me a bit excited about the release of the note 4!

Sent from my KnoxRaid Note 3!


----------



## thalada (Apr 8, 2014)

Z2

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyhenk (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi all,
I was wondering which tablet to buy? I would like at least dual core, with MicroSD and possibly 3G/4G. Any suggestions?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 8, 2014)

cowboyhenk said:


> Hi all,
> I was wondering which tablet to buy? I would like at least dual core, with MicroSD and possibly 3G/4G. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks a lot!

Click to collapse



You forgot important aspect - Screen size? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyhenk (Apr 8, 2014)

rakeshishere said:


> You forgot important aspect - Screen size?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed, preferred size would be 10.1 (or let's say 8" or more)


----------



## Fuoritempo (Apr 8, 2014)

Just read OnePlus One will have Snap 801 and 3 Gb of RAM...
.... sounds very good to me!!!!

Inviato dal mio SM-N9005 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sideness said:


> I'm interested in the Sony Xperia Z2 right now, but it's a bit expensive...
> There's also the Xiaomi Mi3! But I'm waiting for the 4G version (if it comes out one day eventually... ).
> 
> You should check chinese phones. Nowadays, their phones aren't exepensive but equivalent (in terms of hardware) to the phones we're used to see in the market.

Click to collapse



The only thing with the chinese devices is that the majority of them  are not yet  LTE capable. Which bascially makes them paperweights for those of us that have LTE service available.


Sent from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 8, 2014)

cowboyhenk said:


> Indeed, preferred size would be 10.1 (or let's say 8" or more)

Click to collapse



There's too many options for different screen sizes in 7'',8'',9.7'',10.1 inch. 

If it's 10.1 then you have Galaxy Note 10.1, Xperia Z2 Tablet else IPad Air which is quite good except if you don't like iOS with 9.7 inch screen 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




rakeshishere said:


> There's too many options for different screen sizes in 7'',8'',9.7'',10.1 inch.
> 
> If it's 10.1 then you have Galaxy Note 10.1, Xperia Z2 Tablet else IPad Air which is quite good except if you don't like iOS with 9.7 inch screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyhenk (Apr 8, 2014)

rakeshishere said:


> There's too many options for different screen sizes in 7'',8'',9.7'',10.1 inch.
> 
> If it's 10.1 then you have Galaxy Note 10.1, Xperia Z2 Tablet else IPad Air which is quite good except if you don't like iOS with 9.7 inch screen
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but isn't Xperia Z2 Tablet 5.2" as mentioned here:
http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z2-6144.php


----------



## tinimix (Apr 8, 2014)

*My Next Phone*

*I will buy a samsung galaxy s 5 soon
but if it was 2sim support it was great.*


----------



## Ankurthe master (Apr 8, 2014)

A new Galaxy S5


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 8, 2014)

cowboyhenk said:


> Thanks, but isn't Xperia Z2 Tablet 5.2" as mentioned here:
> http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z2-6144.php

Click to collapse



That's the Xperia Z2 Phone






and I'm referring to the tablet
http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z2_tablet_lte-6145.php








tinimix said:


> *I will buy a samsung galaxy s 5 soon
> but if it was 2sim support it was great.*

Click to collapse



Yes , But only in China 
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Dual...akes-debut-as-China-Telecom-exclusive_id54815


----------



## killerking92 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Sam s3*

For Me Samsung S3....


----------



## Narwaniec1 (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for OnePlus One :3

Wysłane z mojego GT-I8160 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## force70 (Apr 8, 2014)

Narwaniec1 said:


> I'm waiting for OnePlus One :3
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I8160 przy użyciu Tapatalka

Click to collapse



Was reading about that today actually. If it supports LTE that will be a monster device. If not just another paperweight with great specs lol


Sent from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## ctown25 (Apr 8, 2014)

It would be really nice to get an Galaxy s5 or Note 3 or 4. Might have to hop onto a contract for that though unfortunately.


----------



## nangaprabat (Apr 8, 2014)

After 2 years with my HTC Sensation - great time, no damage...now i bought a HTC One (M7)...after to weeks with InsertCoin 4.4.2 Sense 6 i must say...it´s the best ever...only Htc One (m8) is even better.


----------



## Soul Annihilator (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm thinking of buying a new smartphone this coming May but I can't decide between Xperia Z1 (w/ dock) and LG G2. In terms of pricing, Xperia Z1 is slightly more expensive but not by a huge amount. But in terms of specs both seem to be almost the same. 

My considerations are performance (I play a lot of Android games and I'm thinking of screen recording at the same time) and battery. Camera is also a consideration, but both phones seem to be very capable in this aspect (I just read that LG G2's camera can be tweaked to shoot 4k videos).


----------



## sc4tteredflasher (Apr 9, 2014)

Soul Annihilator said:


> Hi guys. I'm thinking of buying a new smartphone this coming May but I can't decide between Xperia Z1 (w/ dock) and LG G2. In terms of pricing, Xperia Z1 is slightly more expensive but not by a huge amount. But in terms of specs both seem to be almost the same.
> 
> My considerations are performance (I play a lot of Android games and I'm thinking of screen recording at the same time) and battery. Camera is also a consideration, but both phones seem to be very capable in this aspect (I just read that LG G2's camera can be tweaked to shoot 4k videos).

Click to collapse



I've never reviewed the Z1, but I own the G2 now and it's a beautiful beast in all aspects. Taking into consideration that it's got 4.42 now (unless you're on VZW) and even then, there are several well-developed ROMs out there for you to tweak kernel settings and save more battery(if you're into that), the G2 would be my go to. The battery life on stock is still pretty great though, it'll easily last through a day for me and I'm an avid texter and social media checker.


----------



## kalindu (Apr 9, 2014)

My first one is Sony Xperia U. and currently holding Z.


----------



## digitsix (Apr 9, 2014)

Happy with my m7 One. Not sure the m8 is worth the upgrade... definitely dont want a samsung,,, waiting to see if motorola is gonna make a splash.


----------



## vedran.cvetkovic (Apr 9, 2014)

For me Nexus phone,stock android and update for new version + corect price


----------



## motoboto (Apr 9, 2014)

*Next phone will be a Nexus*

I was about to order a black Nexus 5 32GB and was practically about to push the button when stable enough KitKat was released for my current Motorola Defy, making it feel like a new phone. Next phone will be a Nexus. I'm tired of waiting for updates. The operating system and apps are what makes the smartphone. Hardware power is secondary.


----------



## Technologov (Apr 9, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 with 3G and CDMA needed*

Hi,
I need a phone that works both in Israel and Ukraine. This means 3G UMTS and CDMA2000 EVDO Rev.A.

Which Galaxy S5 submodel fits the bill?

-Technologov


----------



## idnoidno (Apr 9, 2014)

htc m8 is my next mobile phone.

Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 9, 2014)

bought z1 today, its damn awesome,
Idk why people buy Samsung, imo atleast phone should have holding feeling, in which Sony is best, a real premium phone, camera and sound is just wow,
I love my z1.. 

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 9, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> bought z1 today, its damn awesome,
> Idk why people buy Samsung, imo atleast phone should have holding feeling, in which Sony is best, a real premium phone, camera and sound is just wow,
> I love my z1..
> 
> Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Congratz 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## mozz093 (Apr 9, 2014)

*Smartphone or Tab*

Hello people!

I had a Samsung Galaxy S2 I9100G but it was stolen. Now I'm looking at 2 devices: Moto G or Nexus 7. What would you buy at my place?
Thanks!


----------



## chazie2580 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the Chinese clone phones. I am currently using a Note 2 clone from a re-brand called 'Star' I'm going to get the Star Note 3 clone when I have enough money. They cost around £150 and have a huge screen. :good:


----------



## doubleelec (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm in China. I think the new phone should have LTE.


----------



## d2russel (Apr 10, 2014)

the next octa phone from LG, whatever that maybe..form is just so sexy with LG..or those years from now bendable LCD phones, papyrus mode!


----------



## Cro1d (Apr 10, 2014)

Chinese clone phones sucks badly.


----------



## Lt_Columbo_87 (Apr 10, 2014)

it is better to buy a known brand like Cubot, iOcean etc...


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 10, 2014)

chief_wolfinjo said:


> it is better to buy a known brand like Cubot, iOcean etc...

Click to collapse



What ???? You call this "known" 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## ShadowTehAmazing (Apr 10, 2014)

I bought a Alcatel One Touch Fierce and Rooted it.
Surprisingly a really good phone


----------



## marmarisleee (Apr 10, 2014)

note 3, sure


----------



## erhank96 (Apr 10, 2014)

for galaxy s3 :good:


----------



## jan922 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bought a Note 3 some hours ago, it is awesome!


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 10, 2014)

jan922 said:


> Bought a Note 3 some hours ago, it is awesome!

Click to collapse



Woooow man. When I bought my s4 I didn't entered xda for 4-5 days 
How you do that 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## jan922 (Apr 10, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> Woooow man. When I bought my s4 I didn't entered xda for 4-5 days
> How you do that
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



I wrote the post in the time CF-Auto-Root did his job, now I am gonna be away for days!


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 10, 2014)

jan922 said:


> I wrote the post in the time CF-Auto-Root did his job, now I am gonna be away for days!

Click to collapse



I didnt rooted it  coz I want warranty 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## Dodgexander (Apr 11, 2014)

Hey guys, looks like my Desire is on its last legs. But it has seriously given me the rom bug!

I have looked through this thead to see similar questions to mine, but I wanted to make sure I haven't missed anything

Is it possible to find a low-budget replacement with good development support? Sadly I have so little money to spend.

I like the idea of the Moto G but its not 4g compatible 
The Alcatel One Touch Idol X has zero custom roms and I doubt any time soon.
The Nexus 5 is too expensive.
So is the best buy the Nexus 4 second hand? I can't find any for new any more.

Is it viable to buy off fleebay a broken phone on the cheap with a view to repair it yourself with a new housing? Or even pay for it to be repaired? There are so many broken Nexus 4's on ebay.

My budget is at most £150, that's about $250 or €180.

Thanks


----------



## heeroyuyj (Apr 11, 2014)

definitely the iPhone 6S

lol

from MX3


----------



## mugoftea (Apr 11, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Note2, 
reasons: besides all the befits regular samsung phones have like all the antennas, battery, MicroSD, etc.

also keep in mind that note 2 is old and yet still high end when compared to today's phones.
You can also port note 3 firmware onto it and it can handle it like a breeze.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Apr 11, 2014)

My next one will be finally the HTC one m8 in the next few weeks...in 2 Weeks or so  never Samsung and Sony and LG are good but already most of the ppl here has g2 and many want the Xperia z2 xD

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Takht84 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bought Note 3 back in November I think, next phone will be Note 5 with crisp 4k screen!


----------



## sfigas (Apr 11, 2014)

bought xperia z1 compact and it is great, next it will be definately xperia z2 compact


----------



## slayerbomb (Apr 11, 2014)

i want galaxy s4


----------



## abdo jouma (Apr 11, 2014)

slayerbomb said:


> i want galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Get one 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## hellacioust (Apr 11, 2014)

*Most Moddable Verizon Phone for 2014*

So after many years of service from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus SCH-I515 running Android 4.2 and an AOKP Rom, I've met with misfortune as a trip to the river has landed it in an unworkable condition, while I know I can replace it with a warranty swap, I have to ask whether or not I wouldn't rather upgrade. So the question I must pose is: What is currently the most moddable platform as far as Verizon phones go? 

I have an upgrade available so I could probably get one of their newer models at a relatively low price, but if it is a better option to buy one on ebay I'm willing to do that as well. Before anyone says it I know I should just go and compare several hundred spec sheets and read through half a billion forums, but... on the odd hope that someone has done this before me, what is the conclusion of all this work?

(I'm always hesitant to start new threads but if this is a deserving topic please say so, my initial impression was no.)


----------



## pooregg (Apr 12, 2014)

i want galaxy s5


----------



## iAyush (Apr 12, 2014)

I'll be looking forward to Nexus 5. Tired of my Xperia L :\


----------



## iso2k (Apr 12, 2014)

At the moment I'm using Huawei Ascend P6. 

I#m waiting for a good smartphone with qwertz hardware-keyboard. I'm very annoyed that there is none available in germany.
The last ones were Milestone 2 and Sony xPeria. But the hardware specs. are no longer suitable.


----------



## benno4403 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have a s5 since this morning.. coming from note 2 n7100.  The smaller screen size is something I need to get used to.. further I really like my new phone

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sadhan2014 (Apr 12, 2014)

i´ll hope for a fantastic nexus 5 2014 device this year, i´m using now sgs2


----------



## MANATHI (Apr 12, 2014)

Thinking about an iphone this time

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 13, 2014)

Going to see how iPhone 6 turns out to be before making decisions.


----------



## Fulcro (Apr 13, 2014)

Nexus 5 of course:good:


----------



## x7x (Apr 13, 2014)

*comment*

Just xperia z1


----------



## ThunderBird891 (Apr 13, 2014)

x7x said:


> Just xperia z1

Click to collapse



I vote for Z1 OR Huawei Ascend P6!!!


----------



## Bodomizer (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm waiting to see what the hype for the oneplus is all about


----------



## Xperia-Ray (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## |DaRkLiFe| (Apr 13, 2014)

i am looking for HTC One M8....
the specs look awesome...
although iPhone 6 also sounds cool by the new leaks...
lets hope more leaks come out soon on i6.


----------



## lloyd06 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mine sony xperia z2 yes im a big fan of sony

Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Edd Higham (Apr 14, 2014)

I love the Moto G. Believe it or not, I've jumped from a Note 3 to a Moto G!!!!!

Sent from my Moto G


----------



## force70 (Apr 14, 2014)

Edd Higham said:


> I love the Moto G. Believe it or not, I've jumped from a Note 3 to a Moto G!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G

Click to collapse



Thats just crazy..why would you give up a high end powerhouse for the opposite?

Just curious is all no flame intended.


Sent from my G2, Note 3 or S4


----------



## shangxitwo (Apr 14, 2014)

I have iphone4s right now, and thinking of changing to 5.


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Apr 14, 2014)

shangxitwo said:


> I have iphone4s right now, and thinking of changing to 5.

Click to collapse



You might as well wait until the iPhone 6 comes out

Sent from my KnoxRaid Note 3!


----------



## owlieowl (Apr 14, 2014)

I can't decide, should I get the new HTC One M8 or go for the S5?

I'm really leaning towards the S5.  But I'm not sure.  I'm going to go and play around with them both tomorrow, but can anyone tell me why the HTC is better than the S5


----------



## JulianLG (Apr 14, 2014)

owlieowl said:


> I can't decide, should I get the new HTC One M8 or go for the S5?
> 
> I'm really leaning towards the S5.  But I'm not sure.  I'm going to go and play around with them both tomorrow, but can anyone tell me why the HTC is better than the S5

Click to collapse



To be honest.. that decision is very tough as it resides on ones personal opinion.
I'd go and stick with the M8 (which I did. In fact, I exchanged preorders to get a M8).

But I'd suggest to read a bunch of reviews and make a decision afterwards!

Edit: the M8 feels just more high-class then the S5. And why would you need a heart rate monitor within your phone.
I addition the that, Sense 6 is way cleaner than the mix of styles Samsung did.


----------



## |DaRkLiFe| (Apr 14, 2014)

although i am in little doubts
i want HTC M8 but looking at the way the company is struggling to survive in the market
i am unsure of the future
so if i have to invest in high end phones i will look at all options like future of the company and all...
this is getting difficult to decide...


----------



## Mgssky (Apr 14, 2014)

|DaRkLiFe| said:


> although i am in little doubts
> i want HTC M8 but looking at the way the company is struggling to survive in the market
> i am unsure of the future
> so if i have to invest in high end phones i will look at all options like future of the company and all...
> this is getting difficult to decide...

Click to collapse



I don't anything big will happen to HTC in the next 5 years. Therefore I think you should buy the device with no doubts.:good:


----------



## AZZABAK (Apr 14, 2014)

my next phone will be he S5
current phone: S2


----------



## vasek7 (Apr 14, 2014)

iPhone is too expensive compared to Windows Phone. Android is very slow when you intall more than 5 apps. Windows Phone just works. I would choose one of Nokia Lumia.


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Apr 14, 2014)

Just got my wife the M8 and it's surprisingly good. The tap to wake screen and the abilityto answerthe phoneby holding it to your ear is really nice. I have the S4 and she's always had an iPhone since the first one came out. If it had inductive charging and an IP?? rating to withstand a little water I'd seriously give my S4 up for one myself. Waiting to see what the Moto X+1 or Nexus offers up first though. 

Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4


----------



## Aceforlife12 (Apr 14, 2014)

*that phone called...*

Forgot the name. Everyone posted it though lol. 9 more posts.


----------



## vigitall (Apr 14, 2014)

I owned SGS3, HTC OneX and now I have Huawei Ascend P6 which is an "honest" phone. I mean that for a good price, I received a very good phone, whith an excellent camera and a brilliant display. So, my next smartphone will be the New Huawei Ascend P7 !


----------



## gionamameli (Apr 14, 2014)

i own a GS3 and i was not surprised when GS5 was released. nothing new...apparently is a GS4 a little bit powerfull with few apps added 
i think i will hold my GS3! :good:


----------



## Jeik (Apr 14, 2014)

gionamameli said:


> i own a GS3 and i was not surprised when GS5 was released. nothing new...apparently is a GS4 a little bit powerfull with few apps added
> i think i will hold my GS3! :good:

Click to collapse



To me it is totally different.
Has a touch sensor, heart rate sensor(useless to me cuz I don't have any heart flaws xD),an awesome texture on the back, a bigger screen, stronger camera and further os support. Bots s4 and s3 do have the 4.4 update that enables the feels of the s5,but it isn't the same. 

Sent from my Quadro SQ-50E85F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Apr 14, 2014)

Marionette said:


> To me it is totally different.
> Has a touch sensor, heart rate sensor(useless to me cuz I don't have any heart flaws xD),an awesome texture on the back, a bigger screen, stronger camera and further os support. Bots s4 and s3 do have the 4.4 update that enables the feels of the s5,but it isn't the same.
> 
> Sent from my Quadro SQ-50E85F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



you're wrong my friend the Galaxy S3 internation GT-i9300 still dosent have Android 4.4 KitKat update.


----------



## miltosmic (Apr 14, 2014)

*Xperia mainly...*

I am currently using the Sony Xperia Go, and i find it really awesome!!!
If I could afford the Xperia S or the Xperia SP, i would definetely buy one of them...
I have been an Sony fan since i was little...(with the sony ericsson phones)
Another really cool budget phone is the Samsung Galaxy Core!!!
Your choice!


----------



## owlieowl (Apr 14, 2014)

JulianLG said:


> To be honest.. that decision is very tough as it resides on ones personal opinion.
> I'd go and stick with the M8 (which I did. In fact, I exchanged preorders to get a M8).
> 
> But I'd suggest to read a bunch of reviews and make a decision afterwards!
> ...

Click to collapse




Yeah, I've been bogged down in a couple dozen different reviews and comparisons.  There's only so much you can learn about it online.

But the stores closest to me don't have them available to play around with.  I don't really want to drive an hour just to try out a phone, and I don't want to wait for my store to stock them.  

I just want to order the S5 from Amazon right now.  The only thing holding me back is that yeah I want a phone with a really solid build quality and a nice stock UI (although doesnt matter TOO much I'm just going to flash some ROM).  But is the HTC One really that much better in both those departments, considering it's $50 more?  I can't believe the quality is THAT much higher.


----------



## DamDam00 (Apr 14, 2014)

I have S3 LTE. It's great but I use only some app...No games (or one/two but it boring me quickly), somes applications, a lot of surf, mail and Youtube... 

I want a 2-days-autonomous phone ><


----------



## hidayatwahyu (Apr 15, 2014)

IMHO i want xperia Z2 as traveling smartphone, and S5 for office smartphone :good:


----------



## GabrielYanni100898 (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm thinking on Moto G, because here in Brazil he has a REALLY low price & REALLY intimidating specs...

Really... I don't want to have a Galaxy Pocket forever :'(

Enviado de meu GT-S5300B usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ranx91 (Apr 15, 2014)

hi everyone!

i'm fully happy to own an amazing huawei y300!!!

i mean this isn't a top smartphone,but under 100$ is the best;is fast,has a large community and has a very good battery life...ah,and also make calls


----------



## monkeypie1234 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Chinese phones are getting quite popular here, with their low price (120 USD) and pretty good hardware.


----------



## Ranx91 (Apr 15, 2014)

monkeypie1234 said:


> The Chinese phones are getting quite popular here, with their low price (120 USD) and pretty good hardware.

Click to collapse



yep...some of they have a really good hardware and a very cheap price!


----------



## zeeshan145 (Apr 15, 2014)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



All the smart phones are amazing but its on your choice i love android mostly because i love games


----------



## zerofx_gth (Apr 15, 2014)

zeeshan145 said:


> All the smart phones are amazing but its on your choice i love android mostly because i love games

Click to collapse



my focus is on a high akku life time, so i decide to a s5.


----------



## Apozem (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm really feeling the Moto X+1 for my next phone. I'd love to see an updated Moto X with a faster processor and the same awesome features like Active Notifications.


----------



## teonagode (Apr 15, 2014)

zerofx_gth said:


> my focus is on a high akku life time, so i decide to a s5.

Click to collapse



Well you should have decided for the Note 3 then,now that's got a big battery lol. 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Apr 15, 2014)

I've had the S2, S3 and S4 so I'm not really finding the S5 to give me that WOW factor. My wife finally switched from her iPhone and got the HTC M8. So far I really like it more than my S4 or even the S5 I was playing with at the store.  2 things I really want is inductive charging and some form of IP rating against water. Mainly because I holster my phone and work outside. I am looking forward to seeing what the next Moto brings to the table but no expandable memory is a major downfall for any device nowadays. I highly recommend the M8 for build quality and just a nice comfortable user experience. 

Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4


----------



## Samkee007 (Apr 15, 2014)

Some Chinese phones are good such as OPPO or Xaomie, Zopo is not as good specially the GPS and Wifi both are weak.
But for general use like phone calling and games the lower grade ones all can do the job. 

Sent from my Samsung Note3 N9005 Using XDA Premium Mobile


----------



## igunisu (Apr 15, 2014)

Waiting for oneplus one

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## anklakh (Apr 15, 2014)

Nexus !


----------



## Maxnova (Apr 15, 2014)

A new cheap chinese phone with Nvidia technology.


----------



## high-k (Apr 16, 2014)

I want a open headset.

Preferably, with datasheets available.

But, it's dream, I think there is no headset with datasheets and, somewhat, opensource drivers.

Most people don't care about, but I want the ultimate hacking cellphone.

On my PC I can install whatever software I want, but on my cellphone I'm locked with what my vendor says!

We have a false sense of freedom jail-breaking and rooting, modding and theme'ing, and that's fair for most users...

...it's not that I cannot accept it, because, I do use an Android cellphone, WT19i "Coconut" LegacyXperia KitKat 4.4, but, that's it!

This cellphone does not have opensource drivers for camera and video (THERE is Freedreno, but I did not test it yet!), but it's not complete.

Any recommendations about "the most hacking friendly phone" out there?


----------



## jan922 (Apr 16, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Well you should have decided for the Note 3 then,now that's got a big battery lol.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



+1 with my use it is impossoble to kill the battery in One Day, on my Note 3 ofc  (3g no wifi), I am usually at home with ≈60%, but in terms of battery life I saw in reviews that the m8 has a better battery life than the S5  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lawyerone (Apr 16, 2014)

probably ill get the next year HTC Flagship (if the company itself still produce high end devices)

im really impressed with the M8, my M7 is not even a year old yet.


----------



## Nevilus (Apr 16, 2014)

LG G2 for me it's absolutely the best android phone for the moment, so for me in this year going to be G3 btw..

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lac007 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Zopo zp998*

What is your opinion about the smartphone ZOPO ZP998 C2 II NFC Octa Core 1.7GHz ?


----------



## Tooleap (Apr 16, 2014)

nexus 5 is the next one for me


----------



## Gorjira (Apr 16, 2014)

If this year's nexus is going to be the last one, than the nexus 6 will be my next phone. Anything after that... I don't know. I love me some “pure ” Android.  I can't ever see myself using another Samsung again...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gf6 (Apr 17, 2014)

If the M8 had a better camera i would be all over it, looks like i'll either wait for the next series of phones or go with the S5.


----------



## thivanka77 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Xperia Z1 or Z2 ?*

Hi guys, im currently using an Xperia S and now its getting a little old 

Im planning to buy either a Z1 or a Z2 but confused since both seem to be almost identical in specs from what i see, I live in Sri Lanka BTW and a Z2 is around 89,000/= ( $ 680) and a Z1 is around 68,000/= ( $ 520) here in the local market.

so is it worth it to pay an additional $160 for the Z2 ?


----------



## lxNightxl (Apr 17, 2014)

Galaxy Note 4-5-6-7-8-9-10 :good:


----------



## theumad (Apr 17, 2014)

lxNightxl said:


> Galaxy Note 4-5-6-7-8-9-10 :good:

Click to collapse



xD legend               .


----------



## farjanababy2 (Apr 17, 2014)

*Windows phone 8*



ByteSwarm said:


> I'm waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices

Click to collapse



Yes now windows phone 8 is published in nokia phones. It is very nice phone and very easy to use.:good:


----------



## lac007 (Apr 17, 2014)

thivanka77 said:


> Hi guys, im currently using an Xperia S and now its getting a little old
> 
> Im planning to buy either a Z1 or a Z2 but confused since both seem to be almost identical in specs from what i see, I live in Sri Lanka BTW and a Z2 is around 89,000/= ( $ 680) and a Z1 is around 68,000/= ( $ 520) here in the local market.
> 
> so is it worth it to pay an additional $160 for the Z2 ?

Click to collapse



Almost the same, Z2 has better processor, in stock newer android, better RAM.


----------



## "gd" (Apr 17, 2014)

mine target is xperia sp ,, as it contains illumination bar seem very charming to me  :angel:

---------- Post added at 06:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

also the camer effects like AR effect in xperi z2 is best


----------



## IAmLucky (Apr 17, 2014)

i am using samsung galaxy ace 2


----------



## "gd" (Apr 17, 2014)

mine is xperia sp:laugh:


----------



## shoeb_v (Apr 17, 2014)

S3 mini 8190n.
Looking forward to s5


----------



## xkvegans (Apr 17, 2014)

just trying to be faithful with my phone, until death separates us (broken)

*other not funny jokes


----------



## vineet allahabad (Apr 17, 2014)

*i have a budget around 50k which brand hould i choose?*

currently i am having xperia sp!


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have the S4 and my wife has the M8. Unless you are going to be blowing pics to print, the camera on the M8 is pretty darn good. Also, the shutter/capture speed is instant unlike my S4. That said, I haven't had time to mess with S5 yet but I'm sure it won't be much different as I've had the S2, Skyrocket, S3 and S4 and all have been the same. Stunning stills but awful capturing moving quick pics.

Sent from my At&t Galaxy S4


----------



## raviluke (Apr 17, 2014)

I wanna get the Z2. I have M8 at the moment but damn, Z2 looks so much sexier


----------



## savo55 (Apr 17, 2014)

LG G3 or Nexus 6 would be mine. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D802 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nadlar (Apr 17, 2014)

I always buy sony as my phone,


----------



## bleggy (Apr 18, 2014)

besides samsung, who else offers a phone with a replaceable battery? 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## frankgreimes (Apr 18, 2014)

bleggy said:


> besides samsung, who else offers a phone with a replaceable battery?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Blackberry does


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hmm.... might a high-end Sammy or Sony phone.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## jerre21 (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm badly waiting for the Oppo Find 7.
Anyone who has an idea when it will be officially release? I know the 7A is released but their flagship isn't yet.


----------



## frankgreimes (Apr 18, 2014)

Right now?  Nothing the flagships are only marginal upgrades and too expensive for what they provide .

Plus custom Roms will take some time to come out. In terms of performance the z2 should beat the HTC m8 and s5 thanks to more Ram. Also Blackberry is working on a real bold 9900 successor so no shame in waiting. 

If you really want to have a new phone right now I would choose the s5 because its the only one with a replaceable battery and capative buttons


----------



## Brotowali (Apr 18, 2014)

Htc one m8 for the next

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.m0x (Apr 19, 2014)

vasek7 said:


> iPhone is too expensive compared to Windows Phone. Android is very slow when you intall more than 5 apps. Windows Phone just works. I would choose one of Nokia Lumia.

Click to collapse



Whereas there are only five apps in the windows store so no chance of installing enough to make it lag

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## av2588 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a Samsung Galaxy Express I8730, the cheapest Samsung LTE smartphone in the market.. But i first want to hear any positives/negatives regarding the phone.. Anyone, guys?


----------



## tazz1381 (Apr 19, 2014)

S5 for me


----------



## abuzz11 (Apr 19, 2014)

*galaxy note 3 neo or something else ?*

hello friend ,
soon iam going to buy a new smartphone and have a budget till 34k INR but i am very confused
which one to buy . I would like to tell you i am a pc gamer so i would like my smatphone also good at gaming if not best.
so please suggest me which smartphone to buy?
budget 34 K INR


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 19, 2014)

abuzz11 said:


> hello friend ,
> soon iam going to buy a new smartphone and have a budget till 34k INR but i am very confused
> which one to buy . I would like to tell you i am a pc gamer so i would like my smatphone also good at gaming if not best.
> so please suggest me which smartphone to buy?
> budget 34 K INR

Click to collapse



Either Nexus 5 or Lenovo Vibe Z (Titanium color scheme). These smartphone prices are under 34k INR. (Checked through Flipkart.)

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abuzz11 (Apr 19, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Either Nexus 5 or Lenovo Vibe Z (Titanium color scheme). These smartphone prices are under 34k INR. (Checked through Flipkart.)
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



why not note 3 neo ?
nexus 5 is getting old plus lenevo is not that good. please correct me if iam wrong


----------



## nathanmiller (Apr 19, 2014)

I think S3 is good enough for me.


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 19, 2014)

abuzz11 said:


> why not note 3 neo ?
> nexus 5 is getting old plus lenevo is not that good. please correct me if iam wrong

Click to collapse



Note 3 Neo doesn't win many benchmark tests compared with Nexus 5.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## abuzz11 (Apr 19, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Note 3 Neo doesn't win many benchmark tests compared with Nexus 5.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ohk so i should go with nexus 5? isn"t it ?


----------



## Skv012a (Apr 19, 2014)

So trying to figure what to go for right now, if anything at all on ATT.

I don't need a device to be a main/phone, rather a multimedia thing that can be a backup phone if needed. Big screen/battery is a plus, but huge size that stretched my pockets is no good at the same time (so maybe not the Note series). 

S5 is in the gray area on rooting and roms; I don't like HTC, so no M8 (plus I want waterproofing); S4 Active looks like a decent contender since it's not miles behind the S5 and has plenty of development for it. Thoughts?


----------



## nviz22 (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a Note 3, which is amazing, so the next phone I buy has to be really good to sway me. I think the G3 being the sister model to the Nexus 6 is important. I also want to see the Note 4, iPhone 6 (4.7" or 5.5" models specifically), and the HTC One Max 2 as well. I think I want a waterproof device as my next phone at the minimum.


----------



## BlakeSm (Apr 19, 2014)

lg g2


----------



## beanboy89 (Apr 20, 2014)

Just bought the Nexus 5 after much consideration of a few other phones. For the money, it cannot be beat by anything. Waiting for Google to ship it. After that, I have no idea what my next phone will be. lol.


----------



## force70 (Apr 20, 2014)

av2588 said:


> I'm planning to buy a Samsung Galaxy Express I8730, the cheapest Samsung LTE smartphone in the market.. But i first want to hear any positives/negatives regarding the phone.. Anyone, guys?

Click to collapse



well usually when the the word "cheapest" is involved theres going to be alot more negatives than positives lol.

such as:

207 ppi screen
only 1 gb of ram
5 mp camera
android 4.1.2 still
only dual core CPU

thats enough to say no thank you IMO.


Sent from my Note 3, G2 or S4


----------



## FreezIn (Apr 20, 2014)

Still waiting for this smartphone to come out. Samsung Galaxy Note 4. If it comes out I am definitely buying it. Second choice an Galaxy S5. Third choice iPhone lol. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgebizkit (Apr 20, 2014)

If you want a cheap decent phone go for a lower spec lumia...

If it HAS to be android,  go for a moto G,  amazing phone and amazing price 

-----------------------------------------------------

My other phone's a Ferrari.


----------



## trAnwhiz (Apr 20, 2014)

Right now I've got the Galaxy S4, recently I wanted to trade it in for something newer but later decided to wait for something "newer" before buying a new phone, like maybe 64-bit architecture.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys answer this please 


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2724723

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ajmemon008 (Apr 20, 2014)

*My Next Phone*

I am fully satisfied with my LG Optimus G-pro E980. However, my next phone will be the one with specs higher than this, may be G-pro2


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 20, 2014)

abuzz11 said:


> ohk so i should go with nexus 5? isn"t it ?

Click to collapse



Yup.... Nexus devices has many dev support.


----------



## salutcemoi (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy with my S4.

Keeping it for a least 1 more year. 

I would like a Nexus phone,  but the average camera and lack of micro SD card are keeping me away from Nexus line. 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## radicalisto (Apr 20, 2014)

salutcemoi said:


> Happy with my S4.
> 
> Keeping it for a least 1 more year.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Everyone thinks the nexus camera is average.. It's actually pretty decent. And to be fair if you're after a quality camera, buy one. Smartphone cameras aren't the best anyway especially if you're such a "keen" photographer..

Sent from my Slimmed ZX Spectrum +2 Via an app or something..


----------



## k.raza110 (Apr 20, 2014)

I think LG G2 currently the phone which is impressive than any other

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lorddimic (Apr 20, 2014)

LG G2 is the best, for now.

Sent from my LG-P880 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JohnnyMcG (Apr 20, 2014)

it really depends on what you do with your phone and i like to say . its easier to look at the things you cant stand about a phone , and buy a phone that excels where you need it to.


----------



## salutcemoi (Apr 20, 2014)

radicalisto said:


> Everyone thinks the nexus camera is average.. It's actually pretty decent. And to be fair if you're after a quality camera, buy one. Smartphone cameras aren't the best anyway especially if you're such a "keen" photographer..
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed ZX Spectrum +2 Via an app or something..

Click to collapse



Its not just the quality, it's also the features

Yes, some camera features on the S4 are kinda useless,, but other ones have been useful to me

As for buying a real camera, obviously no smartohine can beat that, but I dont want to carry a smartphone and a separate camera


----------



## sunilshinde (Apr 21, 2014)

*next mobile*

 my next device xperia z1 compact ..


----------



## akjha96 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Which one should i get!! Oppo find 7 32gb / Google nexus 5.???.....*

I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version

I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!

So Should i trust OPPO but Then what about updates and I know that a phones life is only 18 months update cycle...

So is it worth getting Nexus 5 or Go for chinese company OPPO? 
NO comparing specs can answer these ONLY one thing can ie, EXPERIENCE!

HOPPING FOR BEST REPLY!!!


----------



## Zr100 (Apr 21, 2014)

akjha96 said:


> I am Confused which one to opt for ++ GOOGLE NEXUS 5 OR OPPO FIND 7 (32gb) version
> 
> I like Nexus due to google update and I like oppo for every thing else except Chinese phone (you know how is its impact in india)!!!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the Nexus 5 but from what I can tell, it's all up to preference. The Nexus 5 is almost identical to the Find 7, the things that are different are going to be the Camera, Screen and Software. The Find 7's camera is really good from what I have read, while the Nexus camera is average. The screen on the Find 7 is a 2560 x 1440 IPS screen I believe, while the Nexus 5's screen is a 1920 x 1080 IPS, so the Oppo Find 7 beats the Nexus there as well. However, what really got me was the Software. Stock Android looks really clean, simple and sleek. ColorOS, on the Find 7, however, has a lot of cool features, but doesn't look that great to me.

Overall, it comes down to preference. I would personally choose the Nexus 5, since I don't care that much for the Camera and Screen, and it has Stock Android. Check out a man named MKBHD on YouTube, as he has reviewed both devices. Hope this helps!


----------



## vasek7 (Apr 21, 2014)

dr.m0x said:


> Whereas there are only five apps in the windows store so no chance of installing enough to make it lag

Click to collapse



Do you have any experience with Windows Phone?


----------



## dietime (Apr 22, 2014)

HTC m8


----------



## Dalk Alap (Apr 22, 2014)

Now Note II next maybe LGL22 but i love SPen


----------



## trilock (Apr 22, 2014)

s5


----------



## hoch.robby (Apr 22, 2014)

Next Phone Sony Xperia Z1 Compact.


----------



## shubhojit89 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or HTC One(M7)*

M really confused over here..

I want to buy a new phone and its RAM should be more than 1 GB.. 

After a lots of R&D m stuck at this two phone..

Nexus 5

and 

HTC One (M7) 

HTC One M8 too costly r8 now for me..

What are your opinoin guys??


----------



## igunisu (Apr 22, 2014)

Probably oneplus one, revealed tomorrow 

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## classic757 (Apr 22, 2014)

I like the Moto G. However, it only has 8gb storage, of which only about 5.5gb is available for actual use. That might be a deal breaker for me, even though I do like the phone.

---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




igunisu said:


> Probably oneplus one, revealed tomorrow
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Yeah, I saw an article on that One Plus One phone. Sounds pretty impressive.


----------



## WeandDroid (Apr 22, 2014)

*Which phone should you buy*

This is a guide to help you decide between different OEMs if you are looking to buy a new phone. This will lay out the Pros and Cons of different manufactures but the end decision will depend upon your priorities and what you’re looking forward in your next smartphone.

1)Camera

Camera can be a pretty big deal for some people. The best camera phone is Nokia lumia 1020. 

The next one is a tie between the 6 month old iPhone 5s and the Galaxy S5. S5 has a better resolution and some extra software features but iPhone 5s is better in low light. Next will be

Xperia Z2 which is a pretty good camera.

Htc One(M8) is a good camera with a nice software but with only 4M, picture are not that good however hard you may try. The second camera provides a good U-focus feature but that is available in S5 too with the camera software.

Nexus 5 is a camera between Galaxy S5/iPhone 5s and the One M8 but if you just get it right you can click nice pictures through it. And with the new camera app by Google, it has only got better. Even bringing the after focus effect like Galaxy S5 and HTC One.

2)Build Quality-

Galaxy S5 is IP 67 rated and the Xperia Z2 is IP 55/58

rated.

Order goes as

1- HTC One M8

2- iPhone 5s

3- Lumia 1020

4-Xperia Z2

5- Galaxy S5

6-Nexus 5

3)Software Updates-

If you want latest version of the OS you are on ,as soon as it is release, don’t buy SAMSUNG!

iPhone would be at the top. Only because it releases updates to devices that are 3 years old.

Next will be Nexus or any other Google play device. If you are in that 18th month period, you will get the update.

If you have a high end Nokia, you are bound to get the software updates.

HTC and Sony also try hard to provide updates on time.

Samsung. Don’t expect major updates on time. If you have bought a just released phone you will get the latest update. Ex- SIII. It got updated to 4.1.2 pretty fast. After that, 4.2.2 was left after a leak came out but finally 4.3 was released which is buggy as hell and now they say its 2 years old so we can’t release 4.4.

4)Performance-
The iPhone 5s and Nexus 5/Google play devices are the best in performance.

Android runs best when its not modified to any level.

If want a skin Android then HTC would be the way to go. The software on the One M8 has been praised by all. Xperia Z2 will be next in line in terms of modified skin.

Here again, I wouldn’t recommend Samsung at all. Touchwiz may look colourful but that is all. Even on the great hardware it has, it stutters at times which you wouldn’t expect at any level, which becomes very frustrating.

Nokia lumia isn't bad at all. But the lack of apps is still a buzz killer.

If you want me to add any phone or other category please mention in the comments and your views on what I have said are always welcome.


To read all the content I write visit my blog- http://weanddroid.blogspot.in/


----------



## nviz22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just as a heads up to those who want the S5: http://phandroid.com/2014/04/21/samsung-galaxy-s5-prime-sm-g906-shipping-manifest-rumor/


----------



## fahadsul3man (Apr 22, 2014)

galaxy s5 yo , this thing is dope , i am fed up with nexus phones which are brilliant hardware wise but with limited storage and less than mediocre battery its a big turn off for me :c


----------



## adroid! (Apr 22, 2014)

WeandDroid said:


> This is a guide to help you decide between different OEMs if you are looking to buy a new phone. This will lay out the Pros and Cons of different manufactures but the end decision will depend upon your priorities and what you’re looking forward in your next smartphone.
> 
> 1)Camera
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the guide man. Its nice. good blog. hope to see more


----------



## igunisu (Apr 22, 2014)

classic757 said:


> I like the Moto G. However, it only has 8gb storage, of which only about 5.5gb is available for actual use. That might be a deal breaker for me, even though I do like the phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And cheap! 

Inviato dal mio LG-V500 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## RhodiuManta (Apr 22, 2014)

You can't go wrong with a nexus 5. Personally I would buy a note 3.


----------



## radicalisto (Apr 22, 2014)

RhodiuManta said:


> You can't go wrong with a nexus 5. Personally I would buy a note 3.

Click to collapse



I swapped my Note 3 for an Nexus 5.

Sent from my ZX Spectrum +2 via an app or something..


----------



## Tornado15550 (Apr 23, 2014)

I think I'll stick with my Galaxy S2 for a little while. 4.4.2 Kitkat runs great on my aging device!
If I were to get a phone now, it would be quite hard for me to decide between the Xperia Z2 and the Nexus 5.


----------



## prithvitheprime (Apr 23, 2014)

expecting iphone 6; but can't decide without a review:good:


----------



## saurabhgurav (Apr 23, 2014)

*samsung*

i would like to buy samsung galaxy s5 as most of sony devices are same and not so attractive....


----------



## six37 (Apr 23, 2014)

Moto X2 or whatever hi-end Motorola 

Sent from my XT925 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lionblaze55 (Apr 23, 2014)

Lovin the nexus 5...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## poziomka (Apr 23, 2014)

def xperia z1 compact the best looking phone and the best looking software


----------



## ehmjay (Apr 23, 2014)

OnePlus One 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## iOSanjay (Apr 23, 2014)

the nexus 6 ?


----------



## radicalisto (Apr 23, 2014)

iOSanjay said:


> the nexus 6 ?

Click to collapse



Probably won't be called Nexus 6 due to copyright from Philip K. ****'s estate.. Nexus 5 (2014) may be.

Sent from my ZX Spectrum +2 via an app or something..


----------



## peanutsrule (Apr 24, 2014)

*htc*

I'm thinking about grabbing the htc one m8, looks pretty solid.


----------



## digitalac (Apr 24, 2014)

Elephone P6S, because low price and good quality


----------



## force70 (Apr 24, 2014)

m1l4droid said:


> I'm really liking this OnePlus One. I just wish it had MicroSD. But even without it, 64 GB is more than enough.

Click to collapse



Agreed. I'm a bit disappointed with the size though..it was supposed to be more compact.
I think I will wait until the G3 is released and see what it offers.

Sent from my Note 3, G2 or S4


----------



## Argoth1 (Apr 24, 2014)

force70 said:


> Agreed. I'm a bit disappointed with the size though..it was supposed to be more compact.
> I think I will wait until the G3 is released and see what it offers.
> 
> Sent from my Note 3, G2 or S4

Click to collapse



For that price, the One+ really looks unbeatable. Especially considering that the storage upgrade is only 30€ which is pretty fair compared to the rip off prices of other manufacturers.


----------



## Bikonja (Apr 24, 2014)

My company is giving me a choice for my new phone they'll be buying in 3-4 months:
- HTC One LTE
- Samsung Galaxy S4 mini
- iPhone 4s 8GB

HTC would be a fairly obvious choice, right?
I've been reading up on the HTC One, specifically the battery life and while most agree that it's not exactly a good selling point, the ranges are from awful to "I'm practically a power user and get a day no problem, two days if I control myself a bit".

Can anyone here say something from their own experience? I currently have an HTC Desire and I get a day to two of usage mostly (differs a bit with different ROMs of course, but it's my general experience). On GSM arena I've read the specs for battery life and they're drastically better on the HTC One so I'm confused. What do you guys think I could expect of the battery life? Apart from the obvious big bright screen, what else eats away the battery the most?


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 24, 2014)

Should be better battery life from the HTC one. I got better life from my HTC one s and then gave it to my friend in exchange for his old desire. The desire is definitely harder on battery life even when it was new.

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bikonja (Apr 24, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> Should be better battery life from the HTC one. I got better life from my HTC one s and then gave it to my friend in exchange for his old desire. The desire is definitely harder on battery life even when it was new.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



That's awesome, thanks! Didn't expect a direct Desire vs One comparison, especially not so quickly 

What about the battery - I know the One doesn't have a replaceable battery cover, but can you replace it's battery with a screwdriver? I'm asking since I like to charge the battery every night overnight which I know isn't all that good for it. It hasn't shown significant damage so far to me, but just in case...


----------



## kor0ro.k3yz (Apr 25, 2014)

should i buy a xperia z1 or z2?


----------



## Vampireking (Apr 25, 2014)

kor0ro.k3yz said:


> should i buy a xperia z1 or z2?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should also think about a z1 compact.


----------



## dawnbudgie1306 (Apr 25, 2014)

Having a hard time deciding between Galaxy S3 and the iPhone 5 or 6...if I can until the Fall for the latest iPhone release.


----------



## har3ign (Apr 25, 2014)

Hum? Any android in sony thats 64 bit 

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## luqman98 (Apr 25, 2014)

har3ign said:


> Hum? Any android in sony thats 64 bit
> 
> Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



No yet. 64-bit version of Android still in process.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## mattipa (Apr 25, 2014)

should get oneplus one or wait for galaxy note 4 ??


----------



## filipooo (Apr 25, 2014)

Galaxy S5, One M8, Note 3, Xperia Z1, OnePlus One, Oppo Find 7, Xiaomi phones


----------



## Karthick Chandran (Apr 25, 2014)

I ll get s5!


----------



## gtsip (Apr 25, 2014)

I personally always choose a Nexus device. It is a standard quality device supervised by Google and in good after sale price. It is the s.phone with the largest variety of Roms and biggest dev support. Sure, there are better devices, but keeping an average between value & price it is a great choice, so far.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovemymac (Apr 25, 2014)

5s or wait till 6 comes out this summer. Best device support and I have apps I can't get on any other phone. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## p.benev (Apr 25, 2014)

Defenetly samsung galaxy Note N7000


----------



## Mandeep148 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nokia 1100

Sent from my C6902 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Apr 26, 2014)

Nexus 6


----------



## sakitech (Apr 26, 2014)

I will be waiting for the Samsung Galaxy Note 4. It's going to be larger than life, literally.


----------



## StonedPanda (Apr 26, 2014)

*The next generation of Xperia Z Ultra*

For the pure and simple reason that with the current Z Ultra I'll never be able to go back to the puny standard sizes.


----------



## fatsheep75 (Apr 26, 2014)

still debating if i want to go back to iPhone when it comes up with a large screen model.


----------



## badfellow (Apr 26, 2014)

galaxy note 4 or iphone 6 would be my options

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't see how any enthusiast could go back to an iPhone but they all have their pros and cons I guess.  

Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app


----------



## leo9891 (Apr 26, 2014)

I did want the HTC One M8 when it came out, but I hate the thick bezels around the screen and ESPECIALLY the one on the bottom! Also, the camera kills it for me. I really wanted that phone, but when I saw the final product.... I was not pleased. It looks great, don't get me wrong, just a few gripes with it. I don't want another Galaxy phone, i've had two, the SII and currently using the S4. Both are great, but I want something different. I was thinking about a Nexus, but still not sure about it. LG's phone line, with the exception of their Nexus devices, are just a no for me. Then I started looking at Sony. Love how their phones look, but I hate those thick bezels at the top and bottom of the phone... But honestly, it wasn't that bad when I got to hold one. Now my only gripe with the current trend of Android phones, are their increasingly screen sizes! Love a big screen, but 5 inches should be the max. When Sony made the Xperia Z1 Compact, I was so excited. I'm not an "anti-apple" person, I just think their software sucks. Their hardware is beautiful, but thats all they have going for them. I like the smaller screen size, picked up my Galaxy SII a couple days ago, and it just felt right. Its the AT&T version, so its a smaller screen size than the Sprint and T-Mobile version. Its a little too late in the game to get that phone for me though, so hopefully they make a Z2 Compact, if they do, that WILL be my next Android Device.


----------



## ilovemymac (Apr 26, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I don't see how any enthusiast could go back to an iPhone but they all have their pros and cons I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




Because iphone offers so much more. Apps are typically released first for iphone. Netflix is still not in HD on any android but the nexus 7 yet I've had it for years I have it in iPad 1 Apple TV 2 and on. Also amazon prime is another app not on android. 
I have android TV boxes fire TV minix x7 but for phone no way id mess droid. To many changes from 1 to another and the interface is weird in some ways. My sister had a droid and her hubby too and they hated that they'd see an app they wanted and it would say thier device aw not compatible. I even get that on my minix I have to spoof the box as a nexus. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainca (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe iPhone 6

Sent from my P6-U06 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## QDG (Apr 26, 2014)

definitely NOT an iPhone.


----------



## At- (Apr 26, 2014)

Well I got 300 euro's to spend, should I buy the Moto G and safe some money or buy the OnePlus One when available? My upgrade cycle is 24-30 months.


----------



## ilovemymac (Apr 26, 2014)

I woukdnt touch Moto. I'd look at another brand


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bleggy (Apr 26, 2014)

At- said:


> Well I got 300 euro's to spend, should I buy the Moto G and safe some money or buy the OnePlus One when available? My upgrade cycle is 24-30 months.

Click to collapse



I'd go with moto g, definitely. user reviews are very favorable. 
the one plus might have better specs on paper, but imo, I'd wait for the quality control to be tested. it could be a lemon and Chinese customer service might be a nightmare. Might be fine, but I'd wait and see. 

Moto G is proven. Good value, nearly stock Android, strong battery. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## true_lies (Apr 26, 2014)

*52229982 104*

spoilt for choice between Xperia L and Moto G. both similarly priced. Xperia L with better camera and exp. storage, Moto G with better screen and faster processor. or just wait for a cpl of months and get their potential upgrades


----------



## Ferindel (Apr 26, 2014)

Once it's available, i'll definitely take the OnePlus One 64gb version, at 300€ it's an absolutely ridiculous price

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## eudemonics (Apr 27, 2014)

i just got a samsung note 3 for t-mobile, it was already on android 4.4.2 when i got it and i'm rather pissed off about all the restrictions, especially the knox stuff and not being able to downgrade. i haven't rooted it yet because of the knox flag, and i keep having to put my SIM back into my old HTC amaze to tether. thinking about selling it and getting a HTC one m8 as i've been a HTC girl from the start (since 2005). what do you think?


----------



## zVenom (Apr 27, 2014)

NEXUS 5


----------



## force70 (Apr 27, 2014)

eudemonics said:


> i just got a samsung note 3 for t-mobile, it was already on android 4.4.2 when i got it and i'm rather pissed off about all the restrictions, especially the knox stuff and not being able to downgrade. i haven't rooted it yet because of the knox flag, and i keep having to put my SIM back into my old HTC amaze to tether. thinking about selling it and getting a HTC one m8 as i've been a HTC girl from the start (since 2005). what do you think?

Click to collapse



Screw knox just root it and enjoy your note 3..your bootloader is unlocked so you can flash pretty much any rom you want.

Sent from my Note 3, G2 or S4


----------



## rijchat (Apr 27, 2014)

Currently nexus 5 or HTC one m8

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

Or if Samsung comes out with a galaxy s5 Google play edition... That would be amazing

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## itsjeffchili (Apr 27, 2014)

Htc one m8

---------- Post added at 04:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------




eudemonics said:


> i just got a samsung note 3 for t-mobile, it was already on android 4.4.2 when i got it and i'm rather pissed off about all the restrictions, especially the knox stuff and not being able to downgrade. i haven't rooted it yet because of the knox flag, and i keep having to put my SIM back into my old HTC amaze to tether. thinking about selling it and getting a HTC one m8 as i've been a HTC girl from the start (since 2005). what do you think?

Click to collapse



I rooted mine as soon as a got it. Im now trying to flash Omega but, I keep on getting a loop at the end of the set up, saying "unfortunately samsung setupwizard has stopped".


----------



## hiren patel (Apr 27, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



buy android


----------



## ramsesht (Apr 27, 2014)

*i agree*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



i agree

---------- Post added at 04:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




~!NNK!~ said:


> My next phone will be the galaxy note 4 or what  ever will they call cause the look of the galaxy s5 sucks but i might consider wait for the new htc one m8

Click to collapse



not necessarily.


----------



## Triocorp (Apr 27, 2014)

I like my S3 but my next one won't be from Samsung because of some of their policies.


----------



## kodok17 (Apr 27, 2014)

*xperia*

How price xperia z2


----------



## Mafioso (Apr 27, 2014)

*Suggest a good Dual SIM with good custom ROM support*

Please suggest a good Dual SIM with good custom ROM support. After researching for while I found Moto G dual sim is one of them as it ships with KitKat, but the trouble is I already have a s3 so it will be essentially a downgrade  Also doesn't have a card slot  . Also there is galaxy s4 mini i9192 but there are no kitkat roms for it, and again its a downgrade 

Any other good recommendations ?


----------



## eudemonics (Apr 28, 2014)

hehe i've decided to turn it into a project and see if i can find some new exploit to obtain root without tripping knox  at least i have the note 10.1 N8013 which is rooted, so it's almost like having a bigger version of my device in rooted form to play on - which is probably the main reason why my note 3 isn't rooted already 'cos i've never gone this long before!

QUOTE=force70;52223412]Screw knox just root it and enjoy your note 3..your bootloader is unlocked so you can flash pretty much any rom you want.

Sent from my Note 3, G2 or S4[/QUOTE]

---------- Post added at 01:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:24 AM ----------

i think after this i'm done with samsung, though. with google locking down android, samsung locking down their devices, and t-mobile locking down their services, saying that i'm feeling cheated would be a bit of an understatement....

and as a consumer i'm infuriated by the idea of paying $700 for a phone and then being denied access to a big chunk of it...

as long as HTC is over their iphone-copycat phase (when they took away removable storage and removable battery), i'll be going back to them, that is, unless i can somehow get an invite to purchase a oneplus one.

that's the phone i'd LIKE to buy if only i could...  ummmm anyone have an invite? 

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------




m1l4droid said:


> I'm really liking this OnePlus One. I just wish it had MicroSD. But even without it, 64 GB is more than enough.

Click to collapse



what! it doesn't have a microSD slot?? what happened to their whole "never settle" motto? i'm disappointed!

oh, and you wouldn't happen to have an invite to buy one of those, would you?


----------



## fafler (Apr 28, 2014)

My Galaxy S II is slowly falling apart after 3 years of living in my pocket. Last week I lost the volume switch and now might be the time for an upgrade. I'm considering either Galaxy S 3 or Galaxy S 4 mini. Both seem to have the features I want in my next phone, SD card, NFC and Cyanogenmod support. Which is better, 100% more CPU cores or 50% more memory with faster dual core CPU? How multi threaded is Android really?

Sent from the new crappy Tapatalk. Give us back the old one.


----------



## teonagode (Apr 28, 2014)

fafler said:


> My Galaxy S II is slowly falling apart after 3 years of living in my pocket. Last week I lost the volume switch and now might be the time for an upgrade. I'm considering either Galaxy S 3 or Galaxy S 4 mini. Both seem to have the features I want in my next phone, SD card, NFC and Cyanogenmod support. Which is better, 100% more CPU cores or 50% more memory with faster dual core CPU? How multi threaded is Android really?
> 
> Sent from the new crappy Tapatalk. Give us back the old one.

Click to collapse



Eatleast upgrade to the S4 as Galaxy S3 comared to your current is just a minor upgrade 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TechShui (Apr 28, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Eatleast upgrade to the S4 as Galaxy S3 comared to your current is just a minor upgrade
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, and the s4 has some cooler features like Multi-Window, Air Gesture and Air Magnify, spoken commands, etc,

I also wonder how multi-threaded Android 4.4 is?


----------



## fafler (Apr 28, 2014)

TechShui said:


> Yeah, and the s4 has some cooler features like Multi-Window, Air Gesture and Air Magnify, spoken commands, etc,
> 
> I also wonder how multi-threaded Android 4.4 is?

Click to collapse



I'm not going to use any of that. And if stuff like air gestures work with AOSP based Cyanogenmod, I presume it'll work on any hardware platform. Anyway, I was looking at the S4 mini, not the S4, but unless someone has something really bad to say about it, I'm just gonna order one.

Sent from the new crappy Tapatalk. Give us back the old one.


----------



## @dARKdROID (Apr 28, 2014)

*Moto g*

Mine will be probably Moto G...
Currently Using Canvas Juice..


----------



## rantinasha (Apr 28, 2014)

I would still stick to HTC no matter what...the build quality is good though there might be some problems with the configurations but still I would any day for a better build quality and slightly less configuration than to pay for poor build quality and epic configuration.


----------



## vinaysetty (Apr 28, 2014)

*My next phone ! ?*

I'm totally confused now ! 
I was using sony from the past eight years (The day I got a phone to my hand)...
first it was T610 then W810i , Xperia mini , Xperia Z...
But recently my XZ suffered a water damage through the USB port and the warranty expired two weeks ago  .
Sony service asked 80% of the phone cost.
Now really looking for a new brand.
Lost hope in SONY after the worst service.. Felling bad for leaving such a nice brand.
Any suggestions amigos ??
I'm now planning to buy a moto G .


----------



## TechShui (Apr 28, 2014)

vinaysetty said:


> I'm totally confused now !
> I was using sony from the past eight years (The day I got a phone to my hand)...
> first it was T610 then W810i , Xperia mini , Xperia Z...
> But recently my XZ suffered a water damage through the USB port and the warranty expired two weeks ago  .
> ...

Click to collapse



I would get an HTC brand phone, they have always been great performers

is your carrier one that offers early upgrades? 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverknight921 (Apr 28, 2014)

TechShui said:


> I would get an HTC brand phone, they have always been great performers
> 
> is your carrier one that offers early upgrades?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm thinking of getting a Moto X+1...when it comes out.


----------



## greali (Apr 28, 2014)

Need to have something with qwerty.


----------



## josepheb2 (Apr 29, 2014)

some excellent phones to look into.


----------



## Artiom8 (Apr 29, 2014)

what do you think, between Nexus 5, Oneplus One and Galaxy Note 4 (as soon as it will be announced)? or maybe Galaxy s5?
what I am considering is also modding support, with all the custom firmware and so on, I have the s3 now and I must say that it has the best support for modded firmware than any other phone I've seen. My need is to have a very lightweight, ultra responsive and battery long device. Any suggestions?


----------



## kevingokki (Apr 29, 2014)

currently I have a d802. OnePlus One looks promising


----------



## md1008 (Apr 29, 2014)

God I hope I don't upgrade, I am too much of a phone addict. Just upgraded from the nexus 5 to the one m8. I only got the m8 because of battery life and GPE I am so done with OEM. If Samsung will prove to me that they will update their flag ships. The note 2 was my favorite phone to date but Samsung ruined it by their piss poor updating practices.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fatcobraeb (Apr 29, 2014)

*Sony Z3*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



As a dedicated fun of samsung  fun, I will say go for the galaxy s5 but due to the dull design and the laziness of their design team, I will recommend the sony z3. At least it's water proof features can save you money when you accidentally drop it in water.

Other recommendation will be the the HTC M8


----------



## garcijua (Apr 29, 2014)

Ok if someone can help me out I'd greatly appreciate it. I want to buy a nexus phone but since its this late I was going to wait for the nexus 6 (if it was going to be called that) but now I'm reading about Android 'Silver' and how it might mean there will be no more nexus devices. Sodo you guys think that its true about no more nexus phones? And should I buy the nexus 5? Or do you guys think they'll continue on to another nexus device? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Makzrider2 (Apr 29, 2014)

My next phone will be HTC one m8 although i still have doubts with its camera. Please help me out in buying it !!


----------



## FreezIn (Apr 30, 2014)

Makzrider2 said:


> My next phone will be HTC one m8 although i still have doubts with its camera. Please help me out in buying it !!

Click to collapse



If your a person wh oloves taking pictures, go for the nokias. If your a person who is a mobile gamer go for the m8 since it has a better battery life. If your a person who does all of these thigns go for galaxy s5. If your going to warch movies a lot on it go for the samsung notes. The choice of the smartphone you buy depends on what you do on it.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## garcijua (Apr 30, 2014)

What do you guys think about the LG G3? I like the specs and the new UI looks good too. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Apr 30, 2014)

garcijua said:


> What do you guys think about the LG G3? I like the specs and the new UI looks good too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think im looking forward to getting it when its out 

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## shorinryu (Apr 30, 2014)

I've got a Sony Xperia S and looking at an upgrade to a newer handset but I am limited on my budget. I would love the new Sony Z1 Compact but it's too expensive right now. The Xperia ZR is an option as it is a 2013 phone and costs half the price. Is it worth it?

Another issue is that I travel back and forth between England and Canada. Anyone know of limitations on the LTE capable Xperia ZR C5503 model regarding reception and network compatibility outside the EU?

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Phoneboot (Apr 30, 2014)

Im going for a new phone in a few months. But i have a doubt about one with replacable battery or not.
What if a battery becomes bad within the 2 years?

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pancakes_Gio (Apr 30, 2014)

I would go for a Moto a Nexus or an LG...


----------



## innomi (Apr 30, 2014)

FreezIn said:


> If your a person wh oloves taking pictures, go for the nokias. If your a person who is a mobile gamer go for the m8 since it has a better battery life. If your a person who does all of these thigns go for galaxy s5. If your going to warch movies a lot on it go for the samsung notes. The choice of the smartphone you buy depends on what you do on it.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or just go for the OnePlus One! Has all that in 1 fone. Plus more. And cheaper 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## kosidroid (Apr 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Or just go for the OnePlus One! Has all that in 1 fone. Plus more. And cheaper
> 
> Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.

Click to collapse



yeah also looking forward to a oneplus one to replace my current sgs4, waiting for release and customer reviews if its really THE flagship killer it wants to be


----------



## innomi (Apr 30, 2014)

kosidroid said:


> yeah also looking forward to a oneplus one to replace my current sgs4, waiting for release and customer reviews if its really THE flagship killer it wants to be

Click to collapse



Purely on specs it is. 
Can't tell about how it handles. 
But the reviews of persons who handled them are very positive about it. 
So yeah I think it's the best phone out there! There is none wich is better in terms of hardware and price. 
And as added bonus. Cm! 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## kosidroid (Apr 30, 2014)

yeah thats right, really looking forward. might become a problem to get one as everyone seems to want one


----------



## Ankurthe master (Apr 30, 2014)

LG Optimus VU / Galaxy S5


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 30, 2014)

Phoneboot said:


> Im going for a new phone in a few months. But i have a doubt about one with replacable battery or not.
> What if a battery becomes bad within the 2 years?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Original battery iny HTC desire which is 3.5 years old. Its lost about 25% of its capacity but it took a long time to get that bad. Gave my 2 year old HTC One s to my best friend and the battery was a good as new.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Apr 30, 2014)

Today I have got to decide betwen thr Htc One M7,LG G2,Nexus 5,Z1 Compact and the Galaxy S5 can someone give me some cons and pros about those phones and my current phone is the Htc One X whitch I will give to my mom  ?

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Apr 30, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Today I have got to decide betwen thr Htc One M7,LG G2,Nexus 5,Z1 Compact and the Galaxy S5 can someone give me some cons and pros about those phones and my current phone is the Htc One X whitch I will give to my mom  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



These fones are to far off in inches and specs. And you don't say what your preferences are. So I guess Google is your friend in this one! 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## teonagode (Apr 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> These fones are to far off in inches and specs. And you don't say what your preferences are. So I guess Google is your friend in this one!
> 
> Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.

Click to collapse



I got the Nexus 5  but thanks aniway for answering 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Wolf1915 (Apr 30, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Today I have got to decide betwen thr Htc One M7,LG G2,Nexus 5,Z1 Compact and the Galaxy S5 can someone give me some cons and pros about those phones and my current phone is the Htc One X whitch I will give to my mom  ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I personally would go with the Nexus 5, however the GS5 is technically superior. I just dont like the look and feel of the GS5. What about the HTC One M8?


----------



## SPAstef (Apr 30, 2014)

Google Nexus 6!

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## teonagode (Apr 30, 2014)

Wolf1915 said:


> I personally would go with the Nexus 5, however the GS5 is technically superior. I just dont like the look and feel of the GS5. What about the HTC One M8?

Click to collapse



It I sent yet available here in Slovenia sadly,if it would have been I wouldn't have hesitated to buy one as i had many HTC phones pefore :sly:

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SPAstef (Apr 30, 2014)

The Note 4 will be interesting... But I think I'll wait the Snap 810 generation

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wasuellc (Apr 30, 2014)

*Note 4*

I am going to take a serious look at this beast.


----------



## Oktasus (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi @all first i thought to buy Sg 5 but there are so many think that i don't like that i change to HTC One M8 but the camera is the dead decison for this phone, now i wait for the new Lg G3


----------



## wasuellc (Apr 30, 2014)

I am also looking at the  SG5, but not sure yet.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## guntienk (Apr 30, 2014)

i love xperia z2, but its nowhere to be found in indonesia


----------



## yasje (May 1, 2014)

Hi all,

my phone broken so i need a new one, but just temporary!

my musts:
180 euro is the max
1 gb or more
1 ghz or more
5 inch screen or so +-
battery must can do 1 day atleast
and screen must be good
No china phones

I hope you guys can help me out! 
PS i live in the netherlands:


----------



## Phoneboot (May 1, 2014)

Lg 90

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 AM ----------




yasje said:


> Hi all,
> 
> my phone broken so i need a new one, but just temporary!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG 90 good option

Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## soartosky (May 1, 2014)

g2 is so far the best choice


----------



## josephwhyle (May 1, 2014)

*Query*

What the consensus on the Nexus 5 and S4? As i am wanting to get a new phone.


----------



## michaelnishi (May 1, 2014)

Hello friends... It's been a while since i don't change my phone, over 2 years already....

My poor Xperia S is needing some rest and i'm really divided between a few phones of about the same price range in my country.

Could you guys give me a few hints or just personal preference over these below?

Sony Xperia Z1 (To continue in the Sony lineup of phones)

Samsung Galaxy S4 (Maybe that technology in the screen might be good after all?)

LG Nexus 5 (Seemed like another option on the price range...)

One of these three (or any other on that price range?), that is about 1.5k BRL. Maybe i should try to gather some more money and get a Note 3?

Well, as taking into consideration i've been thinking mostly to keep in the Sony line because of the screen... It's not huge, it doesn't use a different tech at all, but these colors are just lovely!


So, any help or hints you guys could give me i really appreciate. C:


----------



## jakajuka (May 1, 2014)

HTC One, hope.

Poslano z mojega GT-I9100 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## chil3r (May 1, 2014)

Definitely OnePlus One!


----------



## yasje (May 1, 2014)

Phoneboot said:


> Lg 90
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9070 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thankyou



soartosky said:


> g2 is so far the best choice

Click to collapse



i see but it cost like 300


----------



## xlylegaman (May 1, 2014)

hi


----------



## wasuellc (May 1, 2014)

Hi

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## b0ttas (May 1, 2014)

*In Need Of Guidance*

Hi all,

I'm looking for advice (duh), so I've been checking some phones such as:

- bq Aquaris 5 HD
- Nekken N6
- Moto G
and so on..

(also considering going back to WP, with the setback of cracking/modding not being so easy :/)

So... Any Help?


----------



## wasuellc (May 1, 2014)

I have the sg4 and love it. If your into modding stay with Android. Otherwise the new WPs are nice.

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## wioleta1501 (May 1, 2014)

I want Samsung Ativ SE


----------



## n01z (May 1, 2014)

I just picked up the Galaxy S5, running Alliance ROM with AEL Kernel..

---------- Post added at 05:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




n01z said:


> I just picked up the Galaxy S5, running Alliance ROM with AEL Kernel..

Click to collapse



My Antutu benchmark ranked me at #5556 in all devices, after I made a few tweaks.


----------



## coffee85 (May 2, 2014)

Looking forward to hearing about the Moto X2 later this month. Hoping they will be keeping the price point around the same. Still currently using a Motorola Bionic that is approaching it's 3 year birthday soon. Not in a rush to buy anything on a new contract because I'm still on an unlimited Verizon data plan. 

Is there anything else I should be looking out for on Verizon with no contract and a decent unsubsidized price?


----------



## innomi (May 2, 2014)

coffee85 said:


> Looking forward to hearing about the Moto X2 later this month. Hoping they will be keeping the price point around the same. Still currently using a Motorola Bionic that is approaching it's 3 year birthday soon. Not in a rush to buy anything on a new contract because I'm still on an unlimited Verizon data plan.
> 
> Is there anything else I should be looking out for on Verizon with no contract and a decent unsubsidized price?

Click to collapse



OnePlus One! 
There is no fone with better specs at the moment! 
Plus it's only 300 dollar! 

Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.


----------



## threadstone (May 2, 2014)

I think my next Smartphone will be the Galaxy S5. But only when root without triggering the KNOX-Counter is available.
Or - if it will be available bevore - the Galaxy S5 Prime.

We'll see


----------



## djcr33p (May 2, 2014)

Ara ;-p

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Marchino8 (May 2, 2014)

almost certainly lg g3. I am a happy owner of lg lg g2 and I think that has gained the trust of many people, certainly mine.


----------



## wasuellc (May 2, 2014)

I like to wait and see what kind of development is coming down the road before making a decision. 

Sent from my GT-P5210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frant1c (May 2, 2014)

LG G3 FTW


----------



## millymill (May 3, 2014)

Note 4 can't wait to see what it looks like. Since I can't upgrade till October. Currently got the s4

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## coffee85 (May 3, 2014)

innomi said:


> OnePlus One!
> There is no fone with better specs at the moment!
> Plus it's only 300 dollar!
> 
> Sent from my full HD Neo N003 Premium version.

Click to collapse



I don't think that phone is going to be coming to Verizon.


----------



## La Mama (May 3, 2014)

I wait for the lg g3 or the oneplusone.


----------



## juejiang (May 3, 2014)

*Nexus 5 or other new google devices*

Nexus 5 or other new google devices


----------



## DroidBoss07 (May 3, 2014)

Mines most likley going to be the onePlus One anyone agree it seems like a really good phone!


----------



## apdapreturns (May 3, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse




Galaxy S3


----------



## gvogs (May 3, 2014)

Hallo,

I hope this is the right thread for my question(s).

I'm going to guy a tablet in the next days. The following two are my favourites till now:
  * Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 (2014)
  * Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet


My main usage will be surfing, watching videos, watching fotos, making notes, making notes in pdf or similar, ...
Especially for the last two usecases I think, that the Galaxy Note is in advantage because of the S-Pen input. As far as I read, the Xperia Z2 also supports input via a pen. Which one does a better job regarding this, the Galaxy Note or the Xperia Z2?
The Galaxy Note has a higher resolution and more ppi but I suppose, that this will drain the battery faster.

I know it from other Samsung devices (I haven't owned one till now), that the UI is very "overloaded". So Samsung does a lot of modifications. Good ones?

The Xperia Z2 has a bigger frame, which is unnecessary in my opinion.

Double Tab to wake-up is, as far as I read, only supported by the Z2. Is there a app, or similar, for the Samsung?
Miracast and similar should be supported by both right?
Are there dockingstations for both devices available?

I would be really glad for informations which helps me to make a fast decision.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolf1915 (May 3, 2014)

gvogs said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I hope this is the right thread for my question(s).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you root the phone there are kernels that will solve all of these things you are talking about, plus you have all the benefits of a rooted phone.


----------



## RatJumper (May 3, 2014)

juejiang said:


> Nexus 5 or other new google devices

Click to collapse



Get the nexus 6! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gvogs (May 3, 2014)

Wolf1915 said:


> If you root the phone there are kernels that will solve all of these things you are talking about, plus you have all the benefits of a rooted phone.

Click to collapse



I suppose this answer is valid for both devices. So which one should be preferred anyway?
At first I won't root the tablet.


----------



## secondshot (May 3, 2014)

HTC One M8


----------



## jayzied (May 3, 2014)

Oneplus One. I'm in love with this phablet (because, yes... it's not a smartphone, it's an entire phablet). If I had to recommend someone to buy a new phone, I wouldn't recommend a Xiaomi. I have M1S and I can't flash anything really estable instead of MIUI; Xiaomi is an enterprise worst than Apple with ther devices. If you have a M1, you won't be able to take profit of v5... Optimized? In any way.


----------



## andacro (May 4, 2014)

If you drive around, a phone that can't handle rain is useable I guess, but a phone that is waterproof if you like the freedom of walking is a 
necessity.


----------



## m0e_03 (May 4, 2014)

i'm wondering about xiaomi mi3s..hehehe...

Anyway, my current preference would be either Oppo Find 7 or OnePlus One

Although, am hoping to see a live 64-bit processors on board with 64-bit android os in time.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rakeshishere (May 4, 2014)

Ordered a Note 3 Neo and currently using a Galaxy S2


----------



## Demonchild (May 4, 2014)

I'm looking to pick up the LG G Flex sometime soon.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (May 4, 2014)

Droid Maxx is AWESOME and best battery life of near any phone out there!

Sent from my XT1080 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## krisbec (May 5, 2014)

*best phones*

NOT APPLE

Chinese zopo,lenovo cubot


----------



## Mahoke (May 5, 2014)

Another Xperia model, I like sony

Sent from my LT26ii using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## opethehowdyman (May 5, 2014)

I think I would get nexus 5

Sent from my ATRIX HD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## benchstrong (May 5, 2014)

LG G2 or Galaxy Note3?


----------



## pa1281 (May 5, 2014)

DizzyWorm said:


> Sony Xperia S... Can't wait longer for future phones

Click to collapse



one plus one


----------



## watxaut (May 5, 2014)

1+1 Flagship Killer


----------



## mwrobe1 (May 5, 2014)

I'll either get a Note 4 or a GS5...assuming a Note 4 is available by October 2014.


----------



## force70 (May 5, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> LG G2 or Galaxy Note3?

Click to collapse



I have both and the only thing about the G2 I dont like is no ext sd card storage and not enough int storage.  If your good with 32gb of storage G2 is an amazing device,  if not go with the N3.

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## jon53179 (May 5, 2014)

*Next Phone*

So torn between the HTC One M8 and the Galaxy S5


----------



## tv9 (May 6, 2014)

I think it would be HTC one M8 .. I already own the M7 !


----------



## millymill (May 6, 2014)

The note 4 galaxy s5 and HTC one m8 I like them all but with Samsung adding knox locking the bootloader and the hassle with rooting might just have to go with the m8 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dreamangel (May 6, 2014)

Hello from me too! I'm between from htc one m7 , lg g2, nexus 5 and sony z1! I'm coming from iPhone,my daily use is mail, photos, music and occasionally GPS!which you think is the best option!!?? I don't care so much about root!my primary choices was htc and g2, but I'm afraid that 16g of g2 will be a problem and I've heard that in low light condition isn't satisfy!


----------



## johinsmith636 (May 6, 2014)

*Samsung galaxy 6*

samsung will give new model soon...


----------



## Dreamangel (May 6, 2014)

But I don't want Samsung , My concern is between the models I have already mention


----------



## mjdevans (May 6, 2014)

My choice would be the Nexus 5, first to get the  next android update.


----------



## shubh_007 (May 6, 2014)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello from me too! I'm between from htc one m7 , lg g2, nexus 5 and sony z1! I'm coming from iPhone,my daily use is mail, photos, music and occasionally GPS!which you think is the best option!!?? I don't care so much about root!my primary choices was htc and g2, but I'm afraid that 16g of g2 will be a problem and I've heard that in low light condition isn't satisfy!

Click to collapse



Go with Z1. Since you said about low light conditions you want a good camera which the Z1 provides you. About software upgrades, Sony is a little slow in updates but they would provide updates to its former flagship. About the internal memory, you get a memory card slot apart from the internal storage. You are coming from an iPhone, so Z1 will also give you an equally premium feel. It's the best option for you according to me. Do inform us what you bought. Good luck bro. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## ebaum84 (May 7, 2014)

*Samsung*

I have a Samsung Galaxy S 4G. I want an iPhone next. It's more reliable.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 7, 2014)

My girlfriend had the iPhone 4s and 3 warranty replacements now an iPhone 5c. I definitely wouldn't say the iPhone is more reliable. But go for it lol.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wreckitall (May 7, 2014)

Guys I'm thinking to get a new phone soon, thinking of Galaxy S5 or Note 3, still so confused of which one to get. I would almost definitely get Note 3 already if only the size is not that big. What do you think?


----------



## Y_2_J (May 7, 2014)

Hey can any 1 tell me if its worth reparing my samsung galaxy ace it's hard bricked and the persone I hve given to repair is asking me 30$ ?

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

Y_2_J said:


> Hey can any 1 tell me if its worth reparing my samsung galaxy ace it's hard bricked and the persone I hve given to repair is asking me 30$ ?
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



No. It's too much for such an old device. If you still need to use the device and it is in a good condition. Get it repaired. Or else buy a new cheaper device for  replacement.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Y_2_J (May 7, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> No. It's too much for such an old device. If you still need to use the device and it is in a good condition. Get it repaired. Or else buy a new cheaper device for  replacement.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Its 4 yrs old everything was but the guy I showed told me that the phone is not making connection with battery blah blah.....  It got hard bricked due to flashing ace I rom on ace 

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

Y_2_J said:


> Its 4 yrs old everything was but the guy I showed told me that the phone is not making connection with battery blah blah.....  It got hard bricked due to flashing ace I rom on ace
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If I were you I would not get it repaired if I had another phone.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Y_2_J (May 7, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> If I were you I would not get it repaired if I had another phone.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I hve another fone but the prob is its my mum's 

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

Y_2_J said:


> I hve another fone but the prob is its my mum's
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Buy her a new phone. Mother's day is around the corner. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Y_2_J (May 7, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Buy her a new phone. Mother's day is around the corner.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I am just a kid n my dad just bought me xperia zr I guess I will give this her n go bqck rto java :*)

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

Y_2_J said:


> I am just a kid n my dad just bought me xperia zr I guess I will give this her n go bqck rto java :*)
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



How old are you?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## saeed_sofi (May 7, 2014)

Hello everyone,im confuse about buying a phone,which one should I buy
1-sony xperia z
2-sony xperia z ultra

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Y_2_J (May 7, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



15

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## saeed_sofi (May 7, 2014)

Is it good to use a custom Rom?
I'v download cyanfox Rom.
Should I install it?

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## luqman98 (May 7, 2014)

saeed_sofi said:


> Is it good to use a custom Rom?
> I'v download cyanfox Rom.
> Should I install it?
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, as custom ROMs give better performance and reability than stock ones.

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## p3r02d3r0 (May 7, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm looking to replace my HOX this month, and I have a dilemma between:

LG G2
and
Sony Xperia Z

A good advice would help.

Thanks!


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

p3r02d3r0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my HOX this month, and I have a dilemma between:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 in my opinion. Smaller bezels. Newer device. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Bikonja (May 7, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> Yes, as custom ROMs give better performance and reability than stock ones.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia E1 dual using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is not true. I'm sure most custom ROM developers strive to make a better ROM, but some are experiments, some are made for specific purposes which don't neccessarily match the needs of another user, etc... While generally a custom ROM SHOULD give better performance and reliability than a stock one, that may not always be the case, especially with things like A2SD which, if you don't understand the benefits and pitfalls can give less performance AND reliability to a custom ROM than a stock one.

So while in general, yes, custom ROMs are made to be better than stock ones, you should research a ROM to see if it's for you. If it sounds like something you want than by all means flash it. You can go back to a stock ROM (if you have the image of it or a nandroid backup), you can even just install a custom ROM without researching it to see if you like it and come back to the stock ROM if you think that's a better fit for you, but by no stretch of imagination is the answer a simple yes without understanding the above.


----------



## bleggy (May 7, 2014)

benchstrong said:


> LG G2 or Galaxy Note3?

Click to collapse



lg g3.


----------



## force70 (May 7, 2014)

p3r02d3r0 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my HOX this month, and I have a dilemma between:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I would pick the G2 There, its one of the best devices ive ever had.
That said if I were you id wait a little longer and get a G3..its going to be a beast!

No point buying an older model when the new version will be out.

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## p3r02d3r0 (May 7, 2014)

force70 said:


> That said if I were you id wait a little longer and get a G3..its going to be a beast!
> 
> No point buying an older model when the new version will be out.
> 
> Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4

Click to collapse



My carrier is offering me a pretty good deal for those two devices in order to renew my contract.


----------



## skyhot004 (May 7, 2014)

I'm suck when it's come to choosing mobile spec but here what other forum recommend me so far (with 100 usd budget)

I-MOBILE i-STYLE 2.3

Lenovo A316i

Asus Zenfone 4

What do you guy think about these?

You can recommend me better one if all of these suck


----------



## shubh_007 (May 7, 2014)

skyhot004 said:


> I'm suck when it's come to choosing mobile spec but here what other forum recommend me so far (with 100 usd budget)
> 
> I-MOBILE i-STYLE 2.3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Add some more money and get the upcoming moto E.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## skyhot004 (May 7, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Add some more money and get the upcoming moto E.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Hmm Asus zenfone 4 already got all the spec that moto E got

Except battery and gps and screen

And I don't know when it will be available in Thailand 

Well......


----------



## elasto.kerpus (May 8, 2014)

mid to high end dual sim

---------- Post added at 02:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 AM ----------

the most high end would be htc one dual sim right?


----------



## biennhuc (May 8, 2014)

*Buy Phone future*

HTC 2014


----------



## aniruddhavispute (May 8, 2014)

skyhot004 said:


> I'm suck when it's come to choosing mobile spec but here what other forum recommend me so far (with 100 usd budget)
> 
> I-MOBILE i-STYLE 2.3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll suggest you to go for Asus Zenfone 4 because it have 2x RAM (1GB vs 512MB), more powerful camera (5MP vs 2MP) and Asus have full HD 1080P video recording and Corning Gorilla Glass 3 too.
so Asus is clear winner. so go for Asus.


----------



## dahat77 (May 8, 2014)

Currently using the Neo NOO3 premium with Margato ROM but camera does leave me down,

Looking for recommendations in around the mid range 200-300 budget,open to a Chinese phone again with the One plus One looking very tempting..


----------



## aniruddhavispute (May 8, 2014)

*LENOVO P780 or Lenovo Vibe X S960*



dahat77 said:


> Currently using the Neo NOO3 premium with Margato ROM but camera does leave me down,
> 
> Looking for recommendations in around the mid range 200-300 budget,open to a Chinese phone again with the One plus One looking very tempting..

Click to collapse



if you will extend your budget then u can go for Lenovo Vibe X S960
but if you dont want to increase budget then u should go for LENOVO P780 
but I think most value for money phone is Lenovo Vibe X S960
so my recommendation will be always Vibe X S960..

If i helped you then pls press the ''THANKS'' button


----------



## saeed_sofi (May 8, 2014)

Hello, how can I install a Custom Rom without needing to open bootloader?
Can I install a Rom just with using root?
My phone is xperia arc s running 4.0.4 ics rooted

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 8, 2014)

saeed_sofi said:


> Hello, how can I install a Custom Rom without needing to open bootloader?
> Can I install a Rom just with using root?
> My phone is xperia arc s running 4.0.4 ics rooted
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Totally wrong forum for that question.

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## saeed_sofi (May 8, 2014)

Sorry I post in wrong forum

Sent from my LT18i using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xXPureRageXx (May 8, 2014)

My next Smartphone will be the xperia Z2


----------



## secondshot (May 8, 2014)

xXPureRageXx said:


> My next Smartphone will be the xperia Z2

Click to collapse



I thought that would be mine too, but...i didn't think i would like the size.  Should be a great phone though.


----------



## blowgunner (May 8, 2014)

secondshot said:


> I thought that would be mine too, but...i didn't think i would like the size.  Should be a great phone though.

Click to collapse



Xpereia a2 could fit your need, but no official words are known though.


----------



## adibeckett (May 9, 2014)

Between a Nexus 5 or Oneplus One.


----------



## hdengcn (May 9, 2014)

adibeckett said:


> Between a Nexus 5 or Oneplus One.

Click to collapse



I am using HTC m7 and  watch on oneplus one.


----------



## firemaker911 (May 9, 2014)

For Starters, 
Try The Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE

---------- Post added at 08:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

I9305


----------



## Exquisite Apps (May 9, 2014)

Will see what the Oneplus One brings and how it behaves in the real world. So lets see.


----------



## rijchat (May 9, 2014)

force70 said:


> I have both and the only thing about the G2 I dont like is no ext sd card storage and not enough int storage.  If your good with 32gb of storage G2 is an amazing device,  if not go with the N3.
> 
> Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4

Click to collapse



Lg g3 going to come out ... Looking pretty good

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Iruwen (May 9, 2014)

xXPureRageXx said:


> My next Smartphone will be the xperia Z2

Click to collapse



Too big for me personally. Thank god Sony builds smaller phones with the same capabilities, namely the Z1C. I probably won't get a Z2C because the difference doesn't rectify the price, but they're great phones.


----------



## PINki92 (May 10, 2014)

I cannot decide between HTC m8 and OnePlus One...


----------



## shubh_007 (May 10, 2014)

PINki92 said:


> I cannot decide between HTC m8 and OnePlus One...

Click to collapse



One plus one it is..

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## nikzDHD (May 10, 2014)

Happy with my S4 still. My next device will host a 2K screen, waiting for later this year G3, Note 4, HTC Prime or Galaxy S5 Prime. Any one of those would be a considerable update over the S4. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## V.K.A (May 10, 2014)

Mine will be Nexus 4..!!


----------



## ToRt1sher (May 10, 2014)

If I buy a new phone in like 6 monts from now, i am thinking S4. If it takes more than a year, some Z1 phone. Or if it takes even more, Z2 all the way!!

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:57 PM ----------




PINki92 said:


> I cannot decide between HTC m8 and OnePlus One...

Click to collapse



The OnePlus One is so good! I checked the review and was amazed..


----------



## jesusprice (May 11, 2014)

I'm interested in the One Plus phone looks pretty good

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mike5026 (May 11, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S6 whenever that gets released


----------



## md1008 (May 11, 2014)

PINki92 said:


> I cannot decide between HTC m8 and OnePlus One...

Click to collapse



If you want a phone now get the one m8, premium build and incredible speakers. I would wait to see what one+1 has reviews by nerds like us. Plus one+1 sounds like it would be difficult to come by when it's released. Only drawback is camera but its really not that bad. Still think it was a stupid decision to only add 4megapixle camera

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SamGold (May 11, 2014)

*Nexus 6 Rumours*

I really hope the nexus 6 is released as a slightly toned down version of the g3. 5-5.2 inch screen. Will be perfect


----------



## Sakimichi (May 11, 2014)

I regret buying Scamsung products. 
I wish I could have stopped my father and told him go with Nexus


----------



## Y_2_J (May 11, 2014)

Sakimichi said:


> I regret buying Scamsung products.
> I wish I could have stopped my father and told him go with Nexus

Click to collapse



Lol scamsung

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ihk (May 11, 2014)

i pick Moto g  untill now i am very pleased.  with smallbudget u take good phone finaly 

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sakimichi (May 11, 2014)

Y_2_J said:


> Lol scamsung
> 
> Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



hahahahaha..my brother told me it's a fail name for samsung )


----------



## chechenodark (May 11, 2014)

I think that LG will be the next big ship


----------



## Xei (May 11, 2014)

I wanna get an iPhone or nexus 5


----------



## darkharbinger81 (May 11, 2014)

My upgrade is next month, it depends what phone Verizon has free for me, but I wouldn't mind a Samsung galaxy (any of them don't matter really) or my xperia play again lol it was an awesome phone and after I unlocked the bootloader on my xperia I was much more happier running paranoid android pac man and miui. But with no touch screen working I can't do much with that phone now except play games with its built in gamepad

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Vforvanadium (May 11, 2014)

The Nexus 5, Although has inferior hardware when compared to the flagship phones like z2 or S5, it makes up for that in software updates directly from google. moreover, it can be said that it runs the "purest form of Android"


----------



## JPPerks (May 11, 2014)

I got the Note 3, I considered the S5, but you get all the fancy pen features with the Note 3 

Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (May 11, 2014)

JPPerks said:


> I got the Note 3, I considered the S5, but you get all the fancy pen features with the Note 3
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Definitively keeep your Note 3 and wait for the Note 4 if you want to upgrade,the S5 is  mora of a downgrade then an upgrade 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JPPerks (May 11, 2014)

I thought the Note 3 would be too big, but it makes the iPhone look like a toy (that's a good thing!)

Sent from my SM-N9002 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bassie1988 (May 11, 2014)

I now have the Samsung S4 Mini (GT-i9195). I really like the speed with the f4ktion kernel. NFC is also very useful! I really like the medium sized screen, so my next phone will be a similar sized one. But this phone will do for a while..

Sent from my unknown using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (May 11, 2014)

bassie1988 said:


> I now have the Samsung S4 Mini (GT-i9195). I really like the speed with the f4ktion kernel. NFC is also very useful! I really like the medium sized screen, so my next phone will be a similar sized one. But this phone will do for a while..
> 
> Sent from my unknown using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The only upgrade for you will be the Xperia Z1C or the upcoming Z2 Compact.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## StandingCow (May 11, 2014)

I could upgrade if I wanted to... but I still love the S3 and now  I have it rooted and a new ROM on it.

If I do decide to upgrade it's gonna be between the M8 and the S5, no idea which would win...


----------



## udsting143 (May 11, 2014)

I have my eyes on the Samsung Galaxy S5! planning to buy it next month. Anyone who actually tried using it?:laugh:


----------



## rul3zz (May 12, 2014)

I have a Galaxy S2, I hope to buy in the future a Nexus


----------



## Gargantuantua (May 12, 2014)

I'm on sgs3 and I get my upgrade on the first.  I'm thinking either the sgs5, note 3 or lg g3.   
I'm just now hearing about Samsung locking down their phones/bootloader though.   Should I avoid Samsung if I want to use roms? Or is it not that big of a deal? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## taiken3 (May 12, 2014)

*wow~ yr champion~!!*



rul3zz said:


> I have a Galaxy S2, I hope to buy in the future a Nexus

Click to collapse



I have a galaxy s2, too. I will buy that iPhone 6s.... uhhhh?


----------



## renel18 (May 12, 2014)

I want to see hows the new iphone 8 looks like

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Carnage (May 12, 2014)

I'm on galaxy mega 6.3...when the next mega variant come out sure I'll get it...but only with better specs..I got my eye on note 3,


----------



## geocha (May 12, 2014)

*Advice new phone for 200-250 euros*

I really need a new phone because my Desire Hd became too slow and has a lot of issues (contacts crashing, slow on boot, etc). I found the LG optimus G for 200 euros. Is it a wise buy or i should consider something else? Thanks in advance!


----------



## azzaa_ (May 12, 2014)

Probably another HTC, One maybe since i'm really satisfied with my Desire (Bravo)


----------



## mrcxda (May 12, 2014)

*What to buy*

I have sg s Advance but I'm conidering Nexus or htc one, depend from budget.

regards


----------



## bassie1988 (May 12, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The only upgrade for you will be the Xperia Z1C or the upcoming Z2 Compact.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I'll have a look at those.. But for now I really like my S4 Mini with the current tweaks. Maybe when new musthave features come round I'll buy something else..

Sent from my unknown using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pepmat (May 12, 2014)

My smartphone is Galaxy Core

Sent from my GT-I8260 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (May 12, 2014)

geocha said:


> I really need a new phone because my Desire Hd became too slow and has a lot of issues (contacts crashing, slow on boot, etc). I found the LG optimus G for 200 euros. Is it a wise buy or i should consider something else? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



It is a great phone,the only problem is that LG is bad with updates and that this phone will receive 4.4.2 KitKat somewhere in the summer but the performance is a beast so i would say go for it :good:

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




yahar said:


> I'm on sgs3 and I get my upgrade on the first.  I'm thinking either the sgs5, note 3 or lg g3.
> I'm just now hearing about Samsung locking down their phones/bootloader though.   Should I avoid Samsung if I want to use roms? Or is it not that big of a deal?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You can buy a new Samsung phone but all those phones now have a Knox bootlaoder,whitch means that if you root it you can trip the Knox bootloader and potentially void your warranty.
and happy reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2447832


----------



## geocha (May 12, 2014)

teonagode said:


> It is a great phone,the only problem is that LG is bad with updates and that this phone will receive 4.4.2 KitKat somewhere in the summer but the performance is a beast so i would say go for it :good:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Raeigis (May 12, 2014)

Want to have a OnePlus One too  i need to see some test after it's release, but if it doesn't have any big problem i'll buy the 64go one 

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jools772 (May 12, 2014)

I think the raspberry pi is quite good


----------



## roobs (May 12, 2014)

Waiting for the G2 to come at a good price :good:


----------



## Behemoth1702 (May 12, 2014)

Probably Samsung S4, price seems to get lower with the S5 being out.


----------



## nviz22 (May 12, 2014)

I know this a long post, but bear with me please? I want to discuss a critical upcoming phone for a lot of users on this site. 

The LG G3 is probably one of the most anticipated phones for 2014. What features will it have and what does it mean for the Nexus 6? Let's look at the LG G and the Nexus 4:

LG G: 
720p display (IPS screen)
1.5 GHz quad core Snapdragon S4 Pro
8 MP Camera 
2 GB of RAM
LTE

Nexus 4: 
720p display (IPS screen) 
1.5 GHz quad core Snapdragon S4 Pro
8 MP Camera
2 GB of RAM
Hidden LTE Bands 

Next, the G2 and Nexus 5: 

LG G2: 
1080p display (IPS screen)
2.23 GHz quad core Snapdragon 800 
13 MP Camera
2 GB of RAM
IR Blaster
LTE

Nexus 5:
1080p display (IPS screen)
2.23 GHz quad core Snapdragon 800
8 MP Camera
2 GB of RAM
LTE

I believe the latest specs for the G3 are as followed: 
Quad HD Screen (IPS screen)
Snapdragon 801 Processor (Roughly 2.5 GHz or more to stay on par with competitors)
16 MP Camera
3 GB of RAM
LTE
IR Blaster
Waterproof/Dustproof

Now, if we look at the Nexus 6, the price point normally means a few sacrifices here and there, normally, it's the IR Blaster, Camera, and battery. 

The latest rumors for the Nexus 6 range from a 64 bit processor to a standard 32 bit Qualcomm processor from the G3, 13-16 MP camera, a fingerprint scanner, 3 GB of RAM, etc.

What specs do you feel will the Nexus 6 have? I am probably leaning towards that device now experiencing owning a Nexus 4 before I decided to move up to the Note 2 for LTE purposes. I have a Note 3 and I like it, but I tend to upgrade at least once a year, but money is tight and I feel like the Nexus line has the best value: constant updates for at least two years, no bloatware, sleek designed phones, and a fair price value. The only down sides are the camera, battery, and a lack of storage, but Google has solved that with a 32 GB model. 

Now, I feel the specs it will have will mirror the G3, but I expect a 2.5-2.7 GHz processor, 3 GB of RAM, 13-16 MP camera (not same as G3, but similar), 2600 mAh battery, 1080p display, LTE, IR Blaster, fingerprint scanner, and water/dust resistance. Thoughts?


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (May 12, 2014)

Oneplus one then note 4 ftw

Sent from my DynamicKat Note 3!


----------



## Bdroid2 (May 12, 2014)

Htc One 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9070 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Castle Of Glass (May 13, 2014)

I have Note 3 now. I think I'll buy Note 5 or S6 ^^


----------



## r3sonant (May 13, 2014)

I have a Galaxy S3 running AOSP Neatrom 4.9.  Runs so much better than with the Samsung bloat stock firmware. Not sure if I would want another Samsung. Still got ages on my contract before I can update anyway so plenty of time for new devices to come out.


----------



## Y_2_J (May 13, 2014)

StandingCow said:


> I could upgrade if I wanted to... but I still love the S3 and now  I have it rooted and a new ROM on it.
> 
> If I do decide to upgrade it's gonna be between the M8 and the S5, no idea which would win...

Click to collapse



M8

Sent from my C5502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Derpoholic (May 13, 2014)

I have had my SGS3 for almost 2 years now and i dont see the point in upgrading yet. I can run all apps without problems. Probably getting Nexus 6 which has a leaked RD in late october  

Sent from my GT-I9300 running CM 11.0 - Boeffla Kernel


----------



## ldsteele (May 13, 2014)

*G2*

I would go with the G2 for now.


poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## tonyreimer (May 13, 2014)

Nothing but a nexus!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iSanechek (May 13, 2014)

The new iPhone (6 or ...), just I want stability in my personal life.

Sent from my GT-S5670 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (May 13, 2014)

nviz22 said:


> I know this a long post, but bear with me please? I want to discuss a critical upcoming phone for a lot of users on this site.
> 
> The LG G3 is probably one of the most anticipated phones for 2014. What features will it have and what does it mean for the Nexus 6? Let's look at the LG G and the Nexus 4:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 will have 805 and SD support. 13mp new Sony cam with OIS+.  And 3,300mA battery. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## GuestK00430 (May 13, 2014)

Considering the Oppo Find 7 or OnePlus One, will probably eventually go with the Find 7 once the majority of hardware bugs are ironed out! Band 20 support, removable battery and SD expansion are the main reason for wanting the F7 over the OPO.


----------



## T1MEHUNT (May 13, 2014)

Had been using the S3 with twrp and Carbon Rom for over a Year now, really Happy about it all, but the Battery drain was just to frustrating, it wouldn't last a day. Now I got the S5 2 Weeks ago, immediately put twrp on with the new Alliance Rom from Goldie and couldn't be Happier! I constantly have all my Data on and go 2 Days. :victory:


----------



## nviz22 (May 13, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> LG G3 will have 805 and SD support. 13mp new Sony cam with OIS+.  And 3,300mA battery.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sounds like the Nexus 6 will have a 805 then lol. I know the RAM, Processor will be the same, but idk about the camera, battery, and SD support. The camera and battery are the first two things noticeably different with the Nexus 4 and 5.


----------



## jeyd02 (May 14, 2014)

nviz22 said:


> Sounds like the Nexus 6 will have a 805 then lol. I know the RAM, Processor will be the same, but idk about the camera, battery, and SD support. The camera and battery are the first two things noticeably different with the Nexus 4 and 5.

Click to collapse



Most likely. I heard that it might sport a 64 bit new SoC by the look of it probably the new SD 808. (probably) 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Ibanez (May 14, 2014)

A Samsung Galaxy S5 (Assuming I save it from this bootloop I got into when trying to root).


----------



## Sttwka (May 14, 2014)

Nexus 5, maybe. Or Galaxy S5 in future. :good:


----------



## mjdevans (May 14, 2014)

Waiting to see if there are any 64 bit phones to choose from by year end. Nexus 6 looks promising.


----------



## Xperia-S-Tony (May 14, 2014)

ONEPLUS ONE!!!!! 64 gb!


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (May 14, 2014)

Going to get oneplus one for my sis(she just wants better camera other features doesn't impress her) and moto E for my parents to help them transit from their normal phone. 
Not sure about what to buy for myself. 
I have S3 at the moment,is thinking about S5 or S5 prime but how Samsung is acting from some time not releasing sources or giving updates...sort of not being developer friendly what it once was.  
Anyone has any idea as which one to go for? I really like S5 fingerprint scanner and it being dust and water resistant.  
Dont like pattern or password on lockscreen. Just been waiting for something to replace that in android phones.
Will be replacing a lot of things in these coming few months, mobile, DSLR camera, laptop and desktop.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 14, 2014)

Go for z2

Has many freebies too

Press thanks :good: if I've helped :highfive:


----------



## Austie1337 (May 14, 2014)

Either HTC One m8 or the Nexus 5 only because they are easier to mod than Samsung phones.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## nviz22 (May 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> Most likely. I heard that it might sport a 64 bit new SoC by the look of it probably the new SD 808. (probably)
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I read that as well. Fingerprint sensor rumor as well, right? A 64 bit soc with 2-3 GB of RAM (even though 4 or higher is much preferred for 64 bit), OIS+ camera, waterproofing, IR Blaster, Nexus software, etc sounds like a first day buy to me. It was also leaked in the chromium code too. We might be closer to the Nexus 6 than anticipated.


----------



## domenicogalati45 (May 14, 2014)

My next device is a One plus one  

Inviato dal mio LG-E610 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 4Freedom (May 14, 2014)

domenicogalati45 said:


> My next device is a One plus one
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-E610 utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My next device WILL BE an One plus one  
i like it and also the price is very good but 5.5" is too big for me and it hasnt got a slot for microsd.
a cyanogenmod edition phone is a wonderful idea, but i dont think tha same about online invite 

i hope my next phone will be a nexus or a motorola or maybe an lg again


----------



## Etto09 (May 14, 2014)

AXD96 said:


> My next device WILL BE an One plus one
> i like it and also the price is very good but 5.5" is too big for me and it hasnt got a slot for microsd.
> a cyanogenmod edition phone is a wonderful idea, but i dont think tha same about online invite
> 
> i hope my next phone will be a nexus or a motorola or maybe an lg again

Click to collapse



I think that the display of OnePlus One is too big, too!:good:


----------



## 4Freedom (May 14, 2014)

Etto09 said:


> I think that the display of OnePlus One is too big, too!:good:

Click to collapse



yes with 5.5" i mean the display size


----------



## realizade (May 14, 2014)

Lumia 920


----------



## Stuart Little (May 14, 2014)

Maybe the new Silver Line of Google!

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## jayzied (May 14, 2014)

Finally, Nexus 5. More than enough for my daily use. I guess I'll have it tomorrow. The next one... Well, we could talk about it in a couple of years 

M1S - Patatalk


----------



## s8freak (May 14, 2014)

Seriously thinking about the LG G3  that's looking like a beast of a device

"You stay classy San Diego"
Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337


----------



## force70 (May 14, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Seriously thinking about the LG G3  that's looking like a beast of a device
> 
> "You stay classy San Diego"
> Sent from my AT&T SGH-I337

Click to collapse



Now we are talking sir!

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## river-mystique (May 15, 2014)

How about S5? Heard the material is water-proof and much more new interesting apps on the go.


----------



## fiesta92 (May 15, 2014)

Hopefully Nokia Lumia 930.
I like it's design,and the new Windows Phone OS is also very good.


----------



## niketh90 (May 15, 2014)

*Moto X*

Moto X Looks Good for me.


----------



## alexngchunkiat (May 15, 2014)

*posting on dev forum*

i just need 10 posts...


----------



## jayzied (May 15, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Seriously thinking about the LG G3  that's looking like a beast of a device

Click to collapse



Totally agree. I wanted a LG G2 and not a Nexus 5 instead, buy I couldn't fine one cheap. Due to this I purchased the Google device. However... Any LG smartphone is amazing.



M1S - Patatalk


----------



## pichonCalavera (May 15, 2014)

I had a Nokia N8 for 3 years (amazing pictures) and I got the LG G2 two months ago and it's been the best phone so far.

I use a Galaxy S3 and LG Optimus L5 for development purposes at work.

If i had to buy a phone in the next months my first choice would be the LG G3 if it keeps the same great battery life and general quality of the G2.

Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Splendid-XDA (May 15, 2014)

Next phone is the iphone series.


----------



## DarkPulsar (May 16, 2014)

Galaxy s5 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (May 16, 2014)

Splendid-XDA said:


> Next phone is the iphone series.

Click to collapse



Why? Just curious..


----------



## nviz22 (May 16, 2014)

jayzied said:


> Totally agree. I wanted a LG G2 and not a Nexus 5 instead, buy I couldn't fine one cheap. Due to this I purchased the Google device. However... Any LG smartphone is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> M1S - Patatalk

Click to collapse



Now, yes. Back in the day when Android was 2.3/4.0? No thanks. I have a LG G2X sitting in my house as my secondary phone. Buggiest POS T-Mobile had from LG. LG used to make horrendous flagships. That phone had Tegra processor, decent ram for the time, decent LCD, 8 MP camera, and front facing camera too, but software killed it.


----------



## kocba (May 16, 2014)

Any opinions on the XIAOMI, the MI2? I have been considering of getting one of these...


----------



## Raeigis (May 16, 2014)

kocba said:


> Any opinions on the XIAOMI, the MI2? I have been considering of getting one of these...

Click to collapse



The mi2/mi2s is a really good phone  I love the design, it's completely smooth, and Miui... What a beautiful ROM 
I think the mi2s I a good choice, the mi2 is less performant than mi2s

Envoyé de mon Xperia Neo V en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## phownage (May 16, 2014)

GALAXY S5 SON.... with 38k ANTUTU scores son!!! END OF STORY>


----------



## MufcTK (May 16, 2014)

Im confused between Micromax Canvas 2.2 and Micromax canvas 2 colours. Which one would be better?
The only downside of canvas 2 colours is that thae UI has been skinned by Micromax making the statusbar look not stockish which i dont like. 
Any help would be appriciated 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jas266 (May 16, 2014)

I love the look of the new htc one m8 but cant afford one just yet


----------



## AzaG2 (May 16, 2014)

phownage said:


> GALAXY S5 SON.... with 38k ANTUTU scores son!!! END OF STORY>

Click to collapse



My g2 does that..

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## titostoerfall.de (May 16, 2014)

it is the sony xperia z ultra of course,  no one is better


----------



## 350Rocket (May 16, 2014)

My HTC desire beats them all and still gets 1,000,000+ antutu scores after 4 years

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## opoi63 (May 16, 2014)

I have gs3 since 2 years, and i love it so much  i think i change my phone with galaxy s6/7 or another brand.


----------



## nviz22 (May 17, 2014)

Well, there goes the Nexus program. Hello Android Silver?


----------



## oddball3 (May 17, 2014)

*Upgraded*

Just upgraded from a Samsung galaxy pocket plus to a ZTE Grand X pro... unboxing new device tomorrow, will post details, impressions etc soon!


----------



## Kigeki (May 17, 2014)

I currently own a HTC One M7 and I'm very happy with it. My next phone would probably be the HTC One M9 or a phone from the new Google Silver line.


----------



## tennisCHRIS (May 17, 2014)

Should I wait for the new Note device to be released this fall or should I get the OnePlus One, assuming I will get an invite for the 64 GB variety? Or should I get some other device? I am a fan of Touchwiz (surprisingly), yet can root to CM or any other AOSP rom with ease. I am open to other options as well.


----------



## TheMook (May 17, 2014)

I think a Huawei.


----------



## ND1Razor (May 17, 2014)

Kigeki said:


> I currently own a HTC One M7 and I'm very happy with it. My next phone would probably be the HTC One M9 or a phone from the new Google Silver line.

Click to collapse



Has the silver line been confirmed?


----------



## kamils28 (May 17, 2014)

*Lenovo k910*

ive got new Lenovo k910 vibe z , i just  update it to vibeui 4.4.2  :laugh:


----------



## RuffaloBone (May 18, 2014)

Lg G3 is most definitely my next phone. I have an Xperia Z1 right now. 

Sent from my C6903 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## opoi63 (May 18, 2014)

ND1Razor said:


> Has the silver line been confirmed?

Click to collapse



Yes, according to rumors appeared on internet.


----------



## hrand (May 18, 2014)

currently I'm using nexus s, but probably want to buy those octa core phone with built in 4g, hmmm waiting for now


----------



## shubh_007 (May 18, 2014)

andre0005 said:


> I am currently rocking the Oppo Find 7a. Still debating whether i should return it for an OPO as soon as it becomes available.

Click to collapse



There is hardly any hardware difference between the two. I guess you should continue with Oppo Find 7a.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## shubh_007 (May 18, 2014)

greek_assassin said:


> Nexus
> 
> Sent from my C5303 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



But which one? Probably Nexus is no more.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## andre0005 (May 18, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> There is hardly any hardware difference between the two. I guess you should continue with Oppo Find 7a.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Yeah i know that, but paying less for on paper better performance seems alright to me. 
I dont really need SD-Expansion when i can have 64GB Flash.


----------



## Facesnights (May 19, 2014)

I think thl w8s 

Enviado desde mi C2305 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Techngro (May 19, 2014)

My next phone will be the next Galaxy Mega that Samsung releases. My Note 3 is wonderful, but I find myself wishing for more screen real estate.


----------



## bludart (May 19, 2014)

phownage said:


> GALAXY S5 SON.... with 38k ANTUTU scores son!!! END OF STORY>

Click to collapse



+1

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## circuit1 (May 19, 2014)

I will buy HTC ChaCha


----------



## Mister-H (May 19, 2014)

I will try HTC One with Beats Audio...


----------



## teonagode (May 19, 2014)

Mister-H said:


> I will try HTC One with Beats Audio...

Click to collapse



Which one the M8 or the old M7  ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mauriziocasciano7 (May 19, 2014)

I hope in a coming soon smartphone with at least 3gb of ram

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (May 19, 2014)

GUYS, Galaxy S or S Plus, which is good for games. If im not mistaken phones with good perfomance with games usually do well on overall performance so which 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tazz. (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm in desperate need of help!

Should I opt for a 64GB Sandstone Black *OnePlus One* or a *HTC One M8 with a 32GB micro SD card?*

I'm going into college soon so I want a phone which can stand up for quite a few years possibly 4-5 years. I also will take a lot of pictures so I need a good front-facing and rear camera, I will be downloading tons of pictures, videos, and possibly 300 songs or more. I'm not sure what to do, can anyone help me please!


----------



## Snapicado (May 19, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting the Nexus 5, since I've got an awesome experience with the Nexus 7 (2013) what could go wrong ?


----------



## Ankush menat (May 19, 2014)

I have Moto G and planning to get Moto X+1


----------



## Mister-H (May 19, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Which one the M8 or the old M7  ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Both are cool...
But I like the looks and style of m7...


----------



## teonagode (May 19, 2014)

Tazz. said:


> Hey guys, I'm in desperate need of help!
> 
> Should I opt for a 64GB Sandstone Black *OnePlus One* or a *HTC One M8 with a 32GB micro SD card?*
> 
> I'm going into college soon so I want a phone which can stand up for quite a few years possibly 4-5 years. I also will take a lot of pictures so I need a good front-facing and rear camera, I will be downloading tons of pictures, videos, and possibly 300 songs or more. I'm not sure what to do, can anyone help me please!

Click to collapse



M8 definitively as the OnePlus will not be available for quite some time and when they ship you the device,you only get the phone xD.

http://www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-one-shipping-gone-wrong-worst-packaging-job-ever-381428/

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




snapicado said:


> I'm thinking about getting the Nexus 5, since I've got an awesome experience with the Nexus 7 (2013) what could go wrong ?

Click to collapse



Nothing could,the Nexus 5 is a great phone only the battery life isent the best 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Velcis Ribeiro (May 19, 2014)

Im so confused about that I see Z2. But I'm owner of S4 and don't like so much Samsung points. I don't know which device I can get. I need no lag issues, better camera and better battery life like 20 hours with moderate use. Here on Brazil I think they don't sell OnePlus One and I didn't like the back off HTC M8.

What about you guys???

Thanks: D

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Govahram (May 19, 2014)

Wait for newer devices  

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Mile_zdr (May 19, 2014)

Guys what do you think about phones with non-removable batteries life span I'm looking about htc one m7

Sent from my HTCSensation using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trustlover™ (May 19, 2014)

*MIne*

I have Canvas doodle 2 and moto e the beast in the budget


----------



## teonagode (May 19, 2014)

Velcis Ribeiro said:


> Im so confused about that I see Z2. But I'm owner of S4 and don't like so much Samsung points. I don't know which device I can get. I need no lag issues, better camera and better battery life like 20 hours with moderate use. Here on Brazil I think they don't sell OnePlus One and I didn't like the back off HTC M8.
> 
> What about you guys???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for 6 months when the Z3 comes out and then buy the Z2 as it will be cheaper.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## iodev (May 19, 2014)

Well, I like Android phones the most, and also I have a couple of paid apps so definitively Android (a Samsung, Sony, or other popular device manufacturer)


----------



## Rudy83 (May 19, 2014)

Anyone here think the it one plus one is worth a buy. 64 gb? 

Or the nexus 5 butty 32 GB is so little space.:thumbdown:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2014)

Rudy83 said:


> Anyone here think the it one plus one is worth a buy. 64 gb?
> 
> Or the nexus 5 butty 32 GB is so little space.:thumbdown:
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes for the money the one is hard to beat and in general a very, very  nice device but the invite system has annoyed alot of ppl and put them off the company.
 I would have bought one already if they were a normal company..launch the device and actually let people buy it lol. Now as it stands the G3 will probably be available to buy before the one and I will have it the day its in the stores. 
  I can afford to buy both since the one is so cheap but its the principle of it...people that have cash just sitting there to buy shouldnt have to bother with a stupid invite system..just sell the device to them plain and simple.

Oneplus has dragged their behinds getting this device out and its going to cost them sales for sure.

if I had to choose between the one and a nexus 5 though I would easily pick the one..it pretty much kills the nexus in every dept. No contest there at all.

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## shubh_007 (May 19, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yes for the money the one is hard to beat and in general a very, very  nice device but the invite system has annoyed alot of ppl and put them off the company.
> I would have bought one already if they were a normal company..launch the device and actually let people buy it lol. Now as it stands the G3 will probably be available to buy before the one and I will have it the day its in the stores.
> I can afford to buy both since the one is so cheap but its the principle of it...people that have cash just sitting there to buy shouldnt have to bother with a stupid invite system..just sell the device to them plain and simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They should have done crowd funding imo. That would have made them aware of the demand also and also they would have got enough money in hand to produce the device. No need to make ppl wait for the phone after announcing it. Actually there is no use announcing a phone if even after a month only 100 lucky people in the whole world have the device in hand. Still OPO is a great device and may be the beginning of a new kind of market. Cheap and best hardware and software. Still I am a little annoyed because India was not there in the first list of countries. But they can be forgiven since they are a new company with limited resources.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> They should have done crowd funding imo. That would have made them aware of the demand also and also they would have got enough money in hand to produce the device. No need to make ppl wait for the phone after announcing it. Actually there is no use announcing a phone if even after a month only 100 lucky people in the whole world have the device in hand. Still OPO is a great device and may be the beginning of a new kind of market. Cheap and best hardware and software. Still I am a little annoyed because India was not there in the first list of countries. But they can be forgiven since they are a new company with limited resources.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



They are owned by oppo...so the excuse they are new and dont have funding doesnt stand!

If they were a truly new stand alone company I would totally understand not having the funds or wanting to risk building 1000's of devcies without seeing the demand first but this is not the case.

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## shubh_007 (May 19, 2014)

force70 said:


> They are owned by oppo...so the excuse they are new and dont have funding doesnt stand!
> 
> If they were a truly new stand alone company I would totally understand not having the funds or wanting to risk building 1000's of devcies without seeing the demand first but this is not the case.
> 
> Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2

Click to collapse



As per my knowledge they are not owned by Oppo but the ex employees of oppo came together with cyanogen inc. to make Oneplus and that is the reason why the hardware is so similar to oppo Find 7. I may be wrong. Do correct me.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> As per my knowledge they are not owned by Oppo but the ex employees of oppo came together with cyanogen inc. to make Oneplus and that is the reason why the hardware is so similar to oppo Find 7. I may be wrong. Do correct me.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



They are owned by oppo...it was all over the web a few weeks ago.

Just one small article on it...lots more on google.

http://www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-oppo-relation-373820/


Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## Rudy83 (May 19, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yes for the money the one is hard to beat and in general a very, very  nice device but the invite system has annoyed alot of ppl and put them off the company.
> I would have bought one already if they were a normal company..launch the device and actually let people buy it lol. Now as it stands the G3 will probably be available to buy before the one and I will have it the day its in the stores.
> I can afford to buy both since the one is so cheap but its the principle of it...people that have cash just sitting there to buy shouldnt have to bother with a stupid invite system..just sell the device to them plain and simple.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I totally see your point about buying the phone I would have also loved to buy it.I think they are testing the waters with their first ever release like this. One that challenges the big boys club. What I really wish that would have been the icing on the cake. SD card and removable battery. 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 19, 2014)

force70 said:


> They are owned by oppo...it was all over the web a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just one small article on it...lots more on google.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro for the info. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## kaihyrule (May 19, 2014)

My next phone will probably the HTC One M8, I currently own a Moto X and Moto G

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## barondebxl (May 20, 2014)

My next phone will be the LG G3. Currently enjoying the S5.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## msavic6 (May 20, 2014)

Note 4 will be my next device after the S5 which has been a wonderful experience thus far.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeik (May 20, 2014)

There is a rumour that  Samsung plans on releasing  the Samsung Galaxy S5 Prime,
So those who rushed to the normal s5 simply won't have the latest Galaxy S smartphone. xP

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tyvm96 (May 20, 2014)

Oneplus One


----------



## bludart (May 20, 2014)

Get an oppo

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bathool (May 20, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi3s


----------



## joker M (May 20, 2014)

iphone 8 maybe~lol...


----------



## usergone123 (May 20, 2014)

Nokia 1100 is not available in the market, else it would my first choice....
I am facing a huge problem in smart phones....


----------



## rudrapratap03 (May 20, 2014)

*Oppo 7a* will be my first choice. The best feature that attracts me is its back illuminated sensor that will allow to scroll the screen by sliding the finger on its back. Apart from this, all the features including processor, internal memory, RAM are good in this price range.


----------



## Jatin Purav(i m hardwell) (May 20, 2014)

SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 is best


----------



## Master Limbe (May 20, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Wait for 6 months when the Z3 comes out and then buy the Z2 as it will be cheaper.
> 
> Heh. Considering how often Sony "flagships" hit the market, this actually sounds viable. Unfortunately, for some of us in "distant" countries, the price drop is barely worth mention. Right now, I think the current price of the Z1 compact is about 90% of its original price. -trying to avoid currencies, exchange rates, and all that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

My next phone is the Note3 in july... soon :fingers-crossed:


----------



## force70 (May 20, 2014)

diabolousstyle said:


> My next phone is the Note3 in july... soon :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Its going to be a year old in october, note 4 should be coming in the fall.  Id wait and pick up the new model.

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

yes but Bobcat works on note3 :laugh:


----------



## force70 (May 20, 2014)

diabolousstyle said:


> yes but Bobcat works on note3 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Great rom...one of the nicest themes as well.

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## diabolousstyle (May 20, 2014)

force70 said:


> Great rom...one of the nicest themes as well.
> 
> Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2

Click to collapse





That's why my choice is on Note 3.

I'll see next year for note 4. :angel:


----------



## Ron312123 (May 20, 2014)

i would like to get new smartphone for cheap (about 200 dollars).. my htc one x died....
anyone have any ideas?


----------



## teonagode (May 20, 2014)

Ron312123 said:


> i would like to get new smartphone for cheap (about 200 dollars).. my htc one x died....
> anyone have any ideas?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ron312123 (May 20, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Nexus 5
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I WISH
im not living in the USA.. I can only order a smartphone and well.. Google don't do deliveries to my country.
 i thought of ordering a unknowing device that cost 200 $ and its will be much cheaper then any other smartphone in my country. 
nexus 5 cost 600-700 dollars in my country!!! :crying:


----------



## XE-Cherokee (May 21, 2014)

*Htc one m8*

Htc is the best


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2014)

sony z2,I like sony


----------



## rudrapratap03 (May 21, 2014)

*Good Choice*



[email protected] said:


> sony z2,I like sony

Click to collapse



I appreciate your choice.:good: Sony Xperia Z2 is really a great Sony Product. For a try, I was comparing this mobile with Samsung S5 and LG G Pro 2 D838 but was amazed to see that this phone stands in top of the comparison in terms of all factors. The price range of Sony Z2 is similar as that of Samsung Galaxy S5 and even priced lower than LG G Pro 2 D838. Even then, the best out of them is Z2.


----------



## rajeev2liz (May 21, 2014)

IPhone?  No you need to get the galaxy note3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cc.mido (May 21, 2014)

I had got Samsung galaxy y duos 6102 and galaxy y duos 6312 and now I've purchased the new galaxy ace duos 7272

---------- Post added at 09:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 AM ----------

My next phone will be N'cha ellah the galaxy Note3


----------



## dls84 (May 21, 2014)

The one plus one phone looks good, made by enthusiasts for enthusiasts, great spec


----------



## fazilkp (May 21, 2014)

I am using mmx canvas turbo mini. since it has mtk6582 chip, I think I should opt for a new phone which supports more tweaking. So, I hope to go for moto x now.


----------



## tobiasvl (May 21, 2014)

Is there a consensus on which phone is the best among Z2, M8, S5 and Nexus 5?


----------



## Eun-Hjzjined (May 21, 2014)

Z2 or nexus 5. Very good devices, they are. Happy with, either you chose, will be.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## 7eregrine (May 21, 2014)

My sister, my sweet technologically challenged sister got the Z2 on my recommendation. She is in love with it. I like it too. And it's been water tested, too. Fell in her hot tub. Still works perfectly.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 21, 2014)

I would have preferred the lg g2 but got the nexus 5 because of price. The only benefit is the software otherwise the g2 would be nicer but think I will be happy anyway. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Don_Rob (May 21, 2014)

Get a Note 3 and you won't be disappointed, trust me! [emoji6] love it better than my wife's S5


----------



## jan922 (May 21, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I would have preferred the lg g2 but got the nexus 5 because of price. The only benefit is the software otherwise the g2 would be nicer but think I will be happy anyway.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, a G2 with CM11 is a great Option, a friend got it and it is pretty cool  







Don_Rob said:


> Get a Note 3 and you won't be disappointed, trust me! [emoji6] love it better than my wife's S5

Click to collapse



Can +1 that, my brother owns a S5 and if I compare them side by side the Note 3 is the better choice  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (May 22, 2014)

johncourt2 said:


> LG G3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LGG2 via Tapatalk.

Click to collapse



Why :what: if the G3 really has a 4K resolution with the Snapdragon 801 then it will really be underpowered or eat least LG would have put in the Snapdragon 805 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kadoc01 (May 22, 2014)

my next phone the lg black g3 without hesitation :laugh:
regards


----------



## Meikun (May 22, 2014)

Ascend P7


----------



## alexander2020 (May 22, 2014)

*M8*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mine is M8, great phone. Love it !!


----------



## rudrapratap03 (May 22, 2014)

*Good Featured Sony Z2*



7eregrine said:


> My sister, my sweet technologically challenged sister got the Z2 on my recommendation. She is in love with it. I like it too. And it's been water tested, too. Fell in her hot tub. Still works perfectly.

Click to collapse



Dear, I have already mentioned the advantages of this mobile. I too reviewed this mobile on different techno portals and read the user reviews from its owners too. This mobile gives a water resistant feature and you have run a practical of that. Cool! :good:


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

Nexus 5 or maybe a oneplus one...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vboyhn (May 22, 2014)

S5. Z2 Or Iphone6. 

Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (May 22, 2014)

vboyhn said:


> S5. Z2 Or Iphone6.
> 
> Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should go for Z2 if you wanna get the best.
You should get S5 if you wanna go for romming and flashing.
You should go for iPhone5/maybe 6 if you like simple fine and perfect handlings!

All of them are nice but if you are a regular user then buy Z2 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Urthemiel (May 22, 2014)

I have 3 devices, Xperia Neo V (Old One) my girlfriend have a ZTE v970m, but now i buy a Huawei Ascend P6, very nice device :victory:


----------



## TheCaptainOfAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Galaxy note 4, though it's probably gong to be tough since I've been an HTC guy for years now (thunderbolt and DNA), but the features that it looks like ours going to have are tough to pass up on. If it fails to deliver then m8 all the way. 

But now that I think about it I'm not sure why since my DNA is pretty much the same device after rooting and rom-ing.


----------



## FreezIn (May 22, 2014)

Changing my mind. Going for the 6.4" Sony Xperia ultra 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## thalada (May 23, 2014)

Z2 for sure. 

Sent from my C6902 using Tapatalk


----------



## myprcfrog (May 23, 2014)

*Now I don't know, I now have the 4 s*

Now I don't know, I now have the 4 s


----------



## teonagode (May 23, 2014)

myprcfrog said:


> Now I don't know, I now have the 4 s

Click to collapse



iPhone 6 is the way to go 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## smallhorsey (May 23, 2014)

I currently have the SG4 Active. I think it is a great phone.
Will there be an Active version of the SG5?


----------



## pren22 (May 23, 2014)

I was planing to get nexus 5 not very big price here in Germany 350€ but in a shop like media markt there is only 16gb and not having sd slot i don't like 16 if there was a 32gb maybe i would of buy,but still i found a smartphone called wiko darkmoon its pretty good and very cheap,its170€ i think i'll get that one for now till nexus gives us a phone with sd card slot.Was fan of sony Ericsson but i ended disappointed to much time.

Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andiedee (May 23, 2014)

Just got the m8 such an amazing phone ! not one issue or lag so far, I flashed ViperM8 rom on it and its smooth as ! 

Worth getting this phone by far the best yet, Brought the dot view case as well looks amazing and cannot wait for people to hack it for more notifications etc.


----------



## teonagode (May 23, 2014)

pren22 said:


> I was planing to get nexus 5 not very big price here in Germany 350€ but in a shop like media markt there is only 16gb and not having sd slot i don't like 16 if there was a 32gb maybe i would of buy,but still i found a smartphone called wiko darkmoon its pretty good and very cheap,its170€ i think i'll get that one for now till nexus gives us a phone with sd card slot.Was fan of sony Ericsson but i ended disappointed to much time.
> 
> Sent from my LT15i using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



The Nexus line is being canceled by Google and will be replaced by Android Silver handsets   and can't you just order the 32GB version from the play store as you live in Germany  ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




smallhorsey said:


> I currently have the SG4 Active. I think it is a great phone.
> Will there be an Active version of the SG5?

Click to collapse



http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s5_active_stars_on_video_flaunts_52_display-news-8595.php it is already leaked  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayzied (May 23, 2014)

After selling my Nexus 5 due to buy a LG G2, my next device is going to be another LG for sure if this company keeps doing this work. Just amazed with this phone. I prefer AOSP as Nexus, but the G2 is practically the same. The battery is the best of it so far.

However, I wouldn't decline an Android Silver if it's interesting...

LG G2 Assics v8 - Patatalk


----------



## Simonna (May 23, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The Nexus line is being canceled by Google and will be replaced by Android Silver handsets   and can't you just order the 32GB version from the play store as you live in Germany  ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google even haven't confirmed about canceling Nexus 5, so it's just a rumors yet which can be wrong.


----------



## force70 (May 23, 2014)

-Grift- said:


> hmm guys if i was to get a high end phone(quad core) should i get:
> 
> HTC : One X
> - awesome build quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Those were high end years ago, now they are both quite obsolete.pick up at least an S4 or One M7...

That said I would go with the S3 hands down if for no other reason removable battery and sd card support. The one x was a nice device but the battery life was terrible. 

Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2


----------



## teonagode (May 23, 2014)

Simonna said:


> Google even haven't confirmed about canceling Nexus 5, so it's just a rumors yet which can be wrong.

Click to collapse



Yeah you're probably right,I hope so too as I would love to have the Nexus 6 in my possession 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abumy (May 23, 2014)

force70 said:


> Those were high end years ago, now they are both quite obsolete.pick up at least an S4 or One M7...
> 
> That said I would go with the S3 hands down if for no other reason removable battery and sd card support. The one x was a nice device but the battery life was terrible.
> 
> Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2

Click to collapse



As far as bang for ones buck, an s3 is probably a pretty good one. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

Either a lg g2 or g3. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsammobile (May 24, 2014)

Hi guys, 
For now on Galaxy note 2 with note 3 features (thanks to Dr. Ketan and his friends) 
It is awesome so no need to change, except if Note 3 brings outstanding features. :laugh:


----------



## Crichton333 (May 24, 2014)

Probably Note 3, never had a Note before and my life feels incomplete


----------



## flapflip22 (May 24, 2014)

Argh! Decisions decisions.

I can't decide between a very good condition used SGS4, a good condition G2, and a brand new 32GB Nexus 5. I'm leaning towards the nexus 5 because the other phones look so flimsy, I know I'll break one of them because I work in a place where theres a good chance I could drop it or bump it against something, and cases only do so much. Downside is I can get them all between 350-400, and the other two have better cameras which is an upside. It's not a dealbreaker and 8MP is far from bad, but I would feel dumb letting 5MP go for the sake of a sturdier phone thats built a little better. On the other side, I could wait for the OnePlus One, but who knows how long that would take to hit general availibility and I'm stuck using my moto charm because my One S broke. Same with the N5, price is probably gonna drop to 250ish when the N6/silver comes out. Anyone care to input on what they would choose?


----------



## abumy (May 24, 2014)

flapflip22 said:


> Argh! Decisions decisions.
> 
> I can't decide between a very good condition used SGS4, a good condition G2, and a brand new 32GB Nexus 5. I'm leaning towards the nexus 5 because the other phones look so flimsy, I know I'll break one of them because I work in a place where theres a good chance I could drop it or bump it against something, and cases only do so much. Downside is I can get them all between 350-400, and the other two have better cameras which is an upside. It's not a dealbreaker and 8MP is far from bad, but I would feel dumb letting 5MP go for the sake of a sturdier phone thats built a little better. On the other side, I could wait for the OnePlus One, but who knows how long that would take to hit general availibility and I'm stuck using my moto charm because my One S broke. Same with the N5, price is probably gonna drop to 250ish when the N6/silver comes out. Anyone care to input on what they would choose?

Click to collapse



G2 or Nexus 5. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## -Grift- (May 24, 2014)

force70 said:


> Those were high end years ago, now they are both quite obsolete.pick up at least an S4 or One M7...
> 
> That said I would go with the S3 hands down if for no other reason removable battery and sd card support. The one x was a nice device but the battery life was terrible.
> 
> Sent from my  Note 3, G2, S4 or Note 2

Click to collapse



 You quoted my post from which year LOL


----------



## COJR3 (May 24, 2014)

Hi there!  I gave an order for Lenovo K900 two days ago. (from Dubai).  I will use it in Turkey.

I found a big difference. Most of users in Lenovo forum complaining about battery life update and percent indicator (charging and shut down problems)
But here, non of the users complain about battery percent or charging. Is this the magic of Xda forums or our developers Roms??  

Many thanks, glad to be here.

Semih.


----------



## PrinzDarknis (May 24, 2014)

Xperia Z


----------



## kuclukkk (May 24, 2014)

still waiting the next generation of galaxy family

i think samsung s5 still not much have a uniqueness.


----------



## Seether. (May 24, 2014)

I'd love to buy the next htc. Hope it will be smaller though


----------



## bitfed (May 24, 2014)

I'm personally ready for the next wave of smaller more durable devices.

I want a Tonka truck style phone that I don't have to purposefully find "military grade".


----------



## tchen100 (May 24, 2014)

If you are looking something to buy soon buy s5 or g2



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jonas Cardoso (May 24, 2014)

Moto G 8gb


----------



## force70 (May 25, 2014)

Fifi57500 said:


> Bonsoir a tous
> 
> je pense sois le LG G3 ou le Xperia Z3

Click to collapse



English please as per xda rules.

Sent from my G2,Note 3 or S4


----------



## johnsmith33584 (May 25, 2014)

tchen100 said:


> If you are looking something to buy soon buy s5 or g2
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+1 on the S5


----------



## sahmeds (May 25, 2014)

*Sony Z2 VS HTC One M8 VS Samsung S5*

Hello there 

can you help me out, i'm going to buy a new phone but i can't make a decision between Sony Z2 VS HTC One M8 VS Samsung S5
which one do you recommend 
currently i have HTC Sensation XE so i just looking for the most powerful one
i love the M8 & Z2 more than the S5 
any advice 
thx in advance


----------



## houngyai (May 25, 2014)

I could buy any from the Galaxy GT series that has at least 4.0" big screen. I can't decide yet which one.


----------



## teonagode (May 25, 2014)

sahmeds said:


> Hello there
> 
> can you help me out, i'm going to buy a new phone but i can't make a decision between Sony Z2 VS HTC One M8 VS Samsung S5
> which one do you recommend
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely take the M8 or the Z2 and skip the S5 as it is nothing special,the Note 4  now that will be a beast !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Funky_Rocker (May 25, 2014)

sahmeds said:


> Hello there
> 
> can you help me out, i'm going to buy a new phone but i can't make a decision between Sony Z2 VS HTC One M8 VS Samsung S5
> which one do you recommend
> ...

Click to collapse



Am a Sony Fan and using Xperia Z but one thing I got to know after 10 months of using it is Sony Service Center doesn't repair Xperia Z series Z,ZL,Z1..... 
They will replace it once for free if u face any problem in device within warranty period and later on they will charge u around 50% of its market price and replace it
Hardware repairing in not an option here. Just replacement
Atleast here in India

So keep this in mind
If you are ready to pay 50% of market value everytime then go for Z2

Sorry for my bad English 

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## a0ja0j (May 25, 2014)

xperia z mini small enough!


----------



## al3ko (May 25, 2014)

S5 is the best . One of my friends has and it's amazing.


----------



## karpov92 (May 25, 2014)

can't decide between HTC M8, One + One (best price) or wait for the new Meizu MX4 with 64 bit processor


----------



## Funky_Rocker (May 25, 2014)

karpov92 said:


> can't decide between HTC M8, One + One (best price) or wait for the new Meizu MX4 with 64 bit processor

Click to collapse



I think you should go for m8

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suhasdutta (May 25, 2014)

may be Note 4


----------



## Funky_Rocker (May 25, 2014)

suhasdutta said:


> may be Note 4

Click to collapse



After S5, you still have expectations from note 4?

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suhasdutta (May 25, 2014)

to be very honest note and S series u can't compare.... As always Note series have been good as S series hav been baad....since i used both note 2 nd S4....


----------



## Funky_Rocker (May 25, 2014)

suhasdutta said:


> to be very honest note and S series u can't compare.... As always Note series have been good as S series hav been baad....since i used both note 2 nd S4....

Click to collapse



True. but in S4, S5, Note 3 they failed to make it a proper upgrade on predecessor. There was nothing great in note 3 as compared to note 2
Just a bigger screen size, more ram and faux leather doesn't make it good over note 2
They need to come up with something great with note 4
Specially premium design, less touchwiz extras, etc.

Sent from my C6602 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 19simon96 (May 25, 2014)

Nexus 5   actually I have nexus 4


----------



## Jonas Cardoso (May 25, 2014)

oppo find 7 is a great option as well


----------



## sahmeds (May 25, 2014)

karpov92 said:


> can't decide between HTC M8, One + One (best price) or wait for the new Meizu MX4 with 64 bit processor

Click to collapse



when will that be out 
and in what brand !!!

---------- Post added at 08:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

Guys you just made me more confused than i was before 
so should i buy now to wait for a new arrival !!!!!!:crying:


----------



## 350Rocket (May 25, 2014)

I think sometimes people's expectations are a bit too high for each new model. Do you really want to feel like your old phone is no good anymore every 6 months because something new is so much better. Its nice to be able to get a good 2 years out of something where it is still doing the job and doing it well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abumy (May 25, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I think sometimes people's expectations are a bit too high for each new model. Do you really want to feel like your old phone is no good anymore every 6 months because something new is so much better. Its nice to be able to get a good 2 years out of something where it is still doing the job and doing it well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You have a good point, main thing is functionality. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Octanium91 (May 25, 2014)

Motorola DROID MAXX for me


----------



## iPeck (May 26, 2014)

Have the sony ZL. Still veryyyy pleased with it


----------



## darkmystel (May 26, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I think sometimes people's expectations are a bit too high for each new model. Do you really want to feel like your old phone is no good anymore every 6 months because something new is so much better. Its nice to be able to get a good 2 years out of something where it is still doing the job and doing it well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems that way  I've used my old phone for 3 years before getting my new phone  from Froyo to Kitkat was quite an achievement, thanks to all the devs here  

N now I've got the perfect phone for me  Xperia Z1 compact  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RapperDMX (May 26, 2014)

I'm still using a galaxy s2 as a daily driver with cm11,  if it wasn't for the custom rom i would have had to change phones long long ago.  Perhaps in the fall i'll see whats out there that's custom RM friendly.


----------



## subinsg (May 26, 2014)

MOTO G!!!!!!!great phone at an affordable price!!!!!


----------



## Stuart Little (May 26, 2014)

I might choose an iPhone 5S lololo

Sent from my PRO4006 using Tapatalk


----------



## presidential1O (May 26, 2014)

Here is my predicament and advice from persons already experienced in such affairs would be appreciated:

I bought a Samsung Galaxy SIII November of 2012 under a two year contract soon to end in 6 months. It was my very first smart phone and to this day I’m still very impressed with it. My 2 year contract came with a $103.87 monthly bill paid to Verizon so I decided to try to maximize the potential of this device. I rooted and rom’ed, which voided my warranty, but I enjoyed the extra features from PAC rom too much to care. Now, that warranty would prove useful considering last Saturday I dropped my phone into the swimming pool on accident and it received water damage. Currently, I am trying to salvage my phone by leaving it in a Ziploc bag filled with rice until around Thursday. In poor judgement, I merely tried to wipe off the water, then turned the phone on to find it still powered on. However, it would not recognize the SIM card and would bring up the power menu as if I were constantly pressing the power button. I went to Verizon to buy a new SIM card to see if that was the solution; however, a new SIM card changed nothing. Thus, it is in a rice bag after I read forum posts of miraculous recoveries, with the stipulation being to leave the phone be for upwards to a week (or for as long as my willpower will allow).

Now what I’ve come to ask advice for,
(All considering my phone will not recover)

I will need a new phone and I’m heavily leaning towards the LG G3 yet to be released.
However, my $100 bill to Verizon doesn’t seem worth it anymore considering I’m recently college graduated and so the 4G LTE is more of a luxury now. From what I understand, the early termination fee under Verizon is $350 - $10 of every month completed, leaving me to pay $170 (18 months completed I’m assuming).

The LG G3 is supposed to come out on the 4 major carriers, and I plan to switch to the most affordable alternative. From people who have switched carriers or had similar experiences, who did you switch to, and how much did you end up saving a month? Also, is there a fault in my plan to change carriers, and who would you recommend I switch to? I vaguely understand Verizon is the most premium (and expensive) whereas Sprint and T-Mobile are more affordable. I’m just unsure of what I should do (other than trying to avoid $100 monthly cell phone bills for the next 2 years!)

Gracious for all the advice you can give me!


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

Is LG G2 a good option to purchase considering there will be a fall in price after G3 is launched? 

G2 32gb or Nexus 5 32gb?

Seeing there hardware it doesn't seem like LG or Google would abandon them soon and they'll be getting software updates for at least another year.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## gusvibellamy (May 27, 2014)

xperia z2 :good:


----------



## Mandeep148 (May 27, 2014)

S5. Only because I love touchwiz and its smart features .

Sent from my Micromax A74 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (May 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Is LG G2 a good option to purchase considering there will be a fall in price after G3 is launched?
> 
> G2 32gb or Nexus 5 32gb?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G2 is a really awesome phone  N nexus 5 is almost the same with just a few down grades, N with that hardware they'll probably go for some time  
G2 for battery and camera 
N nexus 5 for quick stock updates  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> G2 is a really awesome phone  N nexus 5 is almost the same with just a few down grades, N with that hardware they'll probably go for some time
> G2 for battery and camera
> N nexus 5 for quick stock updates
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Probably I'll get the G2 then. For a price lower than nexus 5 it's definitely a better device.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (May 27, 2014)

Maybe Xperia Z

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jayzied (May 27, 2014)

I've had a Nexus 5 and I've changed it for a G2. If you want quick stock rom releases, go for a Nexus. If you want more battery and better hardware, go for G2. If I had to choose again, I'd pick up my device without any doubt.

LG G2 Assics v8 - Patatalk


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 27, 2014)

what smartphone to buy under 120$ ......
probably with quick rom updates ?



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

jayzied said:


> I've had a Nexus 5 and I've changed it for a G2. If you want quick stock rom releases, go for a Nexus. If you want more battery and better hardware, go for G2. If I had to choose again, I'd pick up my device without any doubt.
> 
> LG G2 Assics v8 - Patatalk

Click to collapse



I am not worried about updates. And if I have to mod the device there is always xda and cyanogen. Better battery is a major thing these days. And camera is also far better than nexus 5??



Carl Jonson said:


> what smartphone to buy under 120$ ......
> probably with quick rom updates ?

Click to collapse



Go for Moto E. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jayzied (May 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I am not worried about updates. And if I have to mod the device there is always xda and cyanogen. Better battery is a major thing these days. And camera is also far better than nexus 5??

Click to collapse



It's better so far, but you'll have to use a custom stock rom if you want its best performance. Cyanogen and other AOSP roms aren't reaching the same potential than a tweaked or modded base rom. Now I'm using an Assics v8 and it's just amazing.


----------



## nutboy38 (May 27, 2014)

MOTO G 16GB is quite a good phone and have seen that with my friend. Operation is very smooth indeed.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 27, 2014)

I got the nexus 5 because of price, but I think I would take the g2 if I had the extra cash.

Even with stock software and not as frequent updates I think I'd be really happy with it. It should be pretty well supported on here for a while because of its popularity.

That said I'm happy with the battery and camera on the nexus. I just think I would be even happier with the g2. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zeebz (May 27, 2014)

I have a Nexus 4 and just became eligible for an upgrade.  I'm not really interested in the Galaxy S5.  I don't really want the Nexus 5 due to uncertainty about the Nexus 6 and whatnot.  I'm considering either the HTC One M8 or the LG G3 (when it comes out, assuming it's a great phone like the G2).


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

jayzied said:


> It's better so far, but you'll have to use a custom stock rom if you want its best performance. Cyanogen and other AOSP roms aren't reaching the same potential than a tweaked or modded base rom. Now I'm using an Assics v8 and it's just amazing.

Click to collapse



My reason for root and unlock the bootlader of my current phone was low internal memory and it got stuck on ics, no updates from there.
I just don't want to tinker much in the initial stages because I suppose rooting the lg g2 voids it warranty and there is some rootchecker in the phone to tell that it was rooted? And after that also.. I'll be happy staying on the stock based roms since it'll will get the next android update also. I hope I get the g2. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jayzied (May 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> My reason for root and unlock the bootlader of my current phone was low internal memory and it got stuck on ics, no updates from there.
> I just don't want to tinker much in the initial stages because I suppose rooting the lg g2 voids it warranty and there is some rootchecker in the phone to tell that it was rooted? And after that also.. I'll be happy staying on the stock based roms since it'll will get the next android update also. I hope I get the g2.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



There's a root checker as almost all the new devices. However, in another spanish forum there's a threat that one of the staff tells that he had to send this phone once it was unrooted (due to a brick, I guess) and the warranty was already in use. Furthermore, there's a method which makes a softroot that it doesn't start the root counter. As you can see, there's no reason to custom your G2 as you want!


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

jayzied said:


> There's a root checker as almost all the new devices. However, in another spanish forum there's a threat that one of the staff tells that he had to send this phone once it was unrooted (due to a brick, I guess) and the warranty was already in use. Furthermore, there's a method which makes a softroot that it doesn't start the root counter. As you can see, there's no reason to custom your G2 as you want!

Click to collapse



I'll try to be patient and root it after the warranty is over. Thanks for all the replies. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jayzied (May 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I'll try to be patient and root it after the warranty is over. Thanks for all the replies.

Click to collapse



Check your inbox ;D


----------



## sk8terjs1 (May 27, 2014)

im aiming for the nexus 6 if its going to be anything like what everyone is predicting for it currently using htc one m8 cm11


----------



## shubh_007 (May 27, 2014)

sk8terjs1 said:


> im aiming for the nexus 6 if its going to be anything like what everyone is predicting for it currently using htc one m8 cm11

Click to collapse



Only if there is going to be one. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## sk8terjs1 (May 27, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Only if there is going to be one.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



im hoping i herd its possibly going to be cancelled for the android silver even if so im sure googles next phone will b sweet beats all the bloatware on stock htc and samsung phone


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 28, 2014)

I can't decide between the Galaxy S5 or Nexus 5. I like that the Nexus is slightly smaller, but I've heard whites look sort of yellowish on its screen. Has anyone seen them side-by-side?


----------



## botus92 (May 28, 2014)

*New phone*

I should buy eather lg g2 or xperia z1


----------



## catlog (May 28, 2014)

StarFire_MK2 said:


> I can't decide between the Galaxy S5 or Nexus 5. I like that the Nexus is slightly smaller, but I've heard whites look sort of yellowish on its screen. Has anyone seen them side-by-side?

Click to collapse



Do you value customizability and the ability to flash aftermarket ROMs and kernels? The Nexus 5 may be a better option, depending on your other needs. As for the yellow tint, I'm not sure if it affects most N5 but I had a slight yellow tint on my N7 Flo which I don't even notice now.

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------




botus92 said:


> I should buy eather lg g2 or xperia z1

Click to collapse



G3's just announced. Considering it myself if the price is good. :good:


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

i want to buy a phone ..
so i was thinking between moto e and moto g which one is better...



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## shubh_007 (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> i want to buy a phone ..
> so i was thinking between moto e and moto g which one is better...

Click to collapse



Moto G is far better. Bigger and better screen. Front cam. Led flash. Better processor. Better design.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## botus92 (May 28, 2014)

Multicores said:


> Do you value customizability and the ability to flash aftermarket ROMs and kernels? The Nexus 5 may be a better option, depending on your other needs. As for the yellow tint, I'm not sure if it affects most N5 but I had a slight yellow tint on my N7 Flo which I don't even notice now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh nice will look into it! :victory:


----------



## darkmystel (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> i want to buy a phone ..
> so i was thinking between moto e and moto g which one is better...

Click to collapse



Definitely Moto G  everything's better on it  N it's smooth too

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## kaushal7007 (May 28, 2014)

*Mine is One+1*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Mine:laugh: is One+1


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

okay my next upgrade is going moto g .. 



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## aronn11 (May 28, 2014)

*Next smartphone*

Hi guys,
have you seen LG G3? What is your opinion for this phone?


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

aronn11 said:


> Hi guys,
> have you seen LG G3? What is your opinion for this phone?

Click to collapse



i have seen G2 ..
It is a great phone 



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Mjavant (May 28, 2014)

I have a Note 2 that I have had for 7 months now, and I love it, but for some reason I just cant keep the same phone for more than a year, so I bought a htc one max, think I made the right choice? Or should I stick with the note 2 and wait til the note 4 and ill have an upgrade in janurary.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Playbooy (May 28, 2014)

I have Samsung Galaxy s3
My next phone - Samsung Galaxy s6


----------



## iPeck (May 28, 2014)

Playbooy said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy s3
> My next phone - Samsung Galaxy s6

Click to collapse



I have a sony xperia zl
My next phone - sony xperia z4
(always think one step ahead, as seen above  ) lol


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

i had been gifted moto e 
but i still want moto g



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## daanish (May 28, 2014)

Moto is by far the best budget phone .  It has a powerful processor and GPU . You can play high end games without any lag on it .
The only problem is the space.
If 16gb is enough for you then close your eyes and go for it 

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 28, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> i had been gifted moto e
> but i still want moto g

Click to collapse



That is really sad. Can you sell it and get a moto g?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## MufcTK (May 28, 2014)

I I need to get a replacement for my Moto G having network issues says no service all the time 
suggest me a phone of the similar price range with similar specs and quality please. thanks 

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Carl Jonson (May 28, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> That is really sad. Can you sell it and get a moto g?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



No i cant i has been gifted by my brother ..
He would be sad if i sell it 



> Press thanx if liked !

Click to collapse


----------



## Slain-Muabdib (May 28, 2014)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Wait for the note 4 or the new xiaomi


----------



## Playbooy (May 28, 2014)

when you go out samsung galaxy s6 and it will be interesting


----------



## ooohhh2 (May 28, 2014)

The Lg G3 is as expected such a beast. Damn! 
It's almost too much for me though. 5,5 inch is too big for me. And qHd is overkill. 
Apparently Lg listened to the people, and made the battery removable and the memory expandable. 
Now, when they manage to not make the same mistake with G2 mini by giving it a lower spec processor, but following the path of Z1 compact, than i would be super stoked if they bring out a great G3 mini.


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2014)

Nexus 666  a very Hot device :laugh:


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 29, 2014)

Multicores said:


> Do you value customizability and the ability to flash aftermarket ROMs and kernels? The Nexus 5 may be a better option, depending on your other needs. As for the yellow tint, I'm not sure if it affects most N5 but I had a slight yellow tint on my N7 Flo which I don't even notice now.

Click to collapse




I can flash aftermarket roms and kernels now, on my existing Captivate Slide, and can do so on the Galaxy S5. Or do you mean the Nexus 5 makes it easier to install aftermarket roms/kernels?


----------



## catlog (May 29, 2014)

StarFire_MK2 said:


> I can flash aftermarket roms and kernels now, on my existing Captivate Slide, and can do so on the Galaxy S5. Or do you mean the Nexus 5 makes it easier to install aftermarket roms/kernels?

Click to collapse



I mean that it's easier to do so on the N5 and you don't have to put up with Samsung's Knox if something goes wrong.


----------



## ankush123245 (May 29, 2014)

Want to buy a new android phone around $230-290 (Rs. 16000-20000) plz sggest me the best phone having better gaming experience + system performance.
Thank you.


Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## StarFire_MK2 (May 29, 2014)

Multicores said:


> I mean that it's easier to do so on the N5 and you don't have to put up with Samsung's Knox if something goes wrong.

Click to collapse



Ah. Cool, thanks.


----------



## aronn11 (May 29, 2014)

*What´s your next smartphone*

What about Samsung galaxy NOTE 3? Expensive, I know... but one of the best on my opinion.


----------



## lourenspfister99 (May 29, 2014)

Nexus nexus nexus... Because it is officially supported by The Paranoid Android team. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 29, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> Want to buy a new android phone around $230-290 (Rs. 16000-20000) plz sggest me the best phone having better gaming experience + system performance.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Galaxy grand 2

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Jiyeon90 (May 29, 2014)

Which 2013/2014 device has best battery life? 

Sent from my Xperia Z1


----------



## AceMathias (May 29, 2014)

probably going to get the sony z2


----------



## 350Rocket (May 29, 2014)

Personally I really like Sony's hardware. Right up there with HTC but I don't like the look of their ui. I like the stock android look or HTC sense or lg g2 second best. 

I would have to root a Sony where as I haven't bothered yet and don't feel the need to on my nexus and I think I could deal with the lg or HTC software as well.

Samsung and sony I would need root and custom ROM and or xposed.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## grale3 (May 29, 2014)

I bought a Galaxy S3, best phone I ever had. The next one is probably gonna be S5, which change if It ain't broken


----------



## QuantumDev (May 29, 2014)

HTC One M8. Love its new features and its custom depth of field camera is outstanding :victory:


----------



## radicalisto (May 29, 2014)

Swapped my Nexus 5 for an M8 a couple of days ago. Definitely worth the move.

Went from S3 > ONE > Note 3 > Nexus 5 > M8 

Sent from my One M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 30, 2014)

That's a lot of changes in a very short time. Do you just have trouble deciding what you want? Or just like the change?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (May 30, 2014)

Carl Jonson said:


> i had been gifted moto e
> but i still want moto g

Click to collapse



It's a good phone, but you don't have to sell it, keep it as a secondary phone  

Sent from my Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 08:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:36 AM ----------




Jiyeon90 said:


> Which 2013/2014 device has best battery life?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1

Click to collapse



The LG G2   N the kitkat update has made it much better  

Sent from my Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 08:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 AM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Personally I really like Sony's hardware. Right up there with HTC but I don't like the look of their ui. I like the stock android look or HTC sense or lg g2 second best.
> 
> I would have to root a Sony where as I haven't bothered yet and don't feel the need to on my nexus and I think I could deal with the lg or HTC software as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I like timescape after the sense  
Not so bad you know, kinda bored with all the custom roms, so will use this stock rom for a while 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## myprcfrog (May 30, 2014)

*oneplus one*

May be you can buy oneplus one,a new chinese smartphone


----------



## radicalisto (May 30, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> That's a lot of changes in a very short time. Do you just have trouble deciding what you want? Or just like the change?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Deciding I think is the issue, finding something which suits me was the big factor, overall I can genuinely say I'm definitely happier with the M8 than I was with any other device. 

Sent from my One M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Guojun (May 30, 2014)

The Samsung Galaxy S5 Prime might be interesting, if it is really going to happen.


----------



## xkevinxpwndu (May 30, 2014)

The LG G3 looks amazing.  Might have to just buy it out of pocket


----------



## raviy27 (May 30, 2014)

S5 :d


----------



## abumy (May 30, 2014)

xkevinxpwndu said:


> The LG G3 looks amazing.  Might have to just buy it out of pocket

Click to collapse



+1 that. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lokke9191 (May 31, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> Want to buy a new android phone around $230-290 (Rs. 16000-20000) plz sggest me the best phone having better gaming experience + system performance.
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto g


----------



## Ankurthe master (May 31, 2014)

Brand New LG G3


----------



## Jfsolutions (May 31, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 900*

Hello Firends... well i want to buy nokia lumia 900 i m love in it.


----------



## itsabhishek19 (May 31, 2014)

*Xperia Z2*

Owns galaxy y running pure KAT 3.0
Galaxy Mega Running stock (No Custom Rom as still in warranty)
Next looking fwd to have Xperia Z2 
What say???


----------



## darkmystel (May 31, 2014)

itsabhishek19 said:


> Owns galaxy y running pure KAT 3.0
> Galaxy Mega Running stock (No Custom Rom as still in warranty)
> Next looking fwd to have Xperia Z2
> What say???

Click to collapse



It's a pretty good phone , if you don't want waterproof N slow motion video, you should take a look at LG G3 , bigger screen but same size as Z2 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## Oscar2907 (May 31, 2014)

Good afternoon, first introduce in this great forum, I have not seen the post presentation. The phone that I would buy the note 4. Greetings

Enviado desde mi GT-N7100 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## $HaGraTH (May 31, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> It's a pretty good phone , if you don't want waterproof N slow motion video, you should take a look at LG G3 , bigger screen but same size as Z2
> 
> Sent from my Z1 compact

Click to collapse



both phones are good, but Xperia is awesome :3 I don't know who ask, but he can take a look also on HTC One M8


----------



## stod95 (May 31, 2014)

*Migrate*

I think migrate to windows phone, nokia is very fantastic in photography


----------



## jeyd02 (May 31, 2014)

alzeera said:


> nah xperia 3 be mad wack. u cantz compare it to da um samsung s5 tho. da s5 is da sh'it right now... wordz!

Click to collapse



Naw. HTC m8 is better than s5, only key advantage is camera.


----------



## stod95 (May 31, 2014)

alzeera said:


> i mean but u gotto also kno dat u not gonna download the same apps on android that u would on windows phone. so u gotz to consider dat on da realz.

Click to collapse



I know that, but I tested in windows phone 8.1 preview, and I was pretty impressed. 
That I will miss most is to change my phone to my liking. but it is so well optimized. And if you do not like me I will change again


----------



## knotrkr (May 31, 2014)

I bought the LG G FLEX and I couldn't be more happy. 

Sent from my LG-D959 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shubh_007 (May 31, 2014)

OT : Carl Jonson likes everybody. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## PuffMaN (Jun 1, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> OT : Carl Jonson likes everybody.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



U wot mate...

Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## tech_yeet (Jun 1, 2014)

A one plus one which I think is better then the SGS5 powered by the same Snapdragon 801 A15-cortex quad core 2.5Ghz krait 400 but with 3GB of LPDDR3 RAM which is 1GB more than the Galaxy S5 and the screen is a 5.5in LCD IPS 1080x1920(401PPI) display and its running CM11S which is better then the Galaxy S5s touchwiz and only costs 300$!:good: or a cheap 100$-165$ mediatek A7-cortex MT6592 octa core 1.4-2.0Ghz phone.


----------



## rkcman67 (Jun 1, 2014)

*note 4*

im skipping the note 3 waiting for the note 4


----------



## shad0wboss (Jun 2, 2014)

thinking of either getting Nexus 5 or z ultra...can't decide. People say that z ultra isn't practical, keeping it in pocket etc is a pain.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2014)

What about z2? I love my nexus 5 but the z2 looks pretty nice as well. Z ultra is way too big in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vanessaem (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok people,

I had to do some cleaning in here. Please get back on topic. If you're not interested in discussing your next smartphone or what you would like to buy, please post elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 2, 2014)

stod95 said:


> I think migrate to windows phone, nokia is very fantastic in photography

Click to collapse



Yeah its pretty good in that department   most windows phone have battery issue, I think they'll fix it in windows 8.1   N the 1520 has amazing battery life  

Sent from my Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 AM ----------




shad0wboss said:


> thinking of either getting Nexus 5 or z ultra...can't decide. People say that z ultra isn't practical, keeping it in pocket etc is a pain.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 , ultra is awesome but it's almost a tablet , kinda hard to pocket 

Sent from my Z1 compact


----------



## everlast716 (Jun 2, 2014)

*I can't upgrade until at least October...*

I have the note 3 right now and have completely been at my wits end with Samsung and their practices as far as rooting and phone design. I really would love to get the HTC one m8 Harman Kardan edition on sprint,  or the LG G3 when that releases soon, it looks like a beast spec wise. I also think the Sony Z2 is a sexy phone but isn't compatible with Sprint.


----------



## kurtyyyyyy (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm very happy with my N5 for now


----------



## Mile_zdr (Jun 2, 2014)

what do you guys think HTC one m7 , samsung s4 or lg g2 ?  i like the m7 but very complains about this phone :/


----------



## radicalisto (Jun 2, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> what do you guys think HTC one m7 , samsung s4 or lg g2 ?  i like the m7 but very complains about this phone :/

Click to collapse



M7 Is a great device if the M8 is out of your price range then the 7 is the choice IMO.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## wasturaka (Jun 2, 2014)

From xperia e dual----> moto x! 

typed and published under my permission


----------



## Everest_ (Jun 2, 2014)

I would go for a HTC phone, premium design, good specs, lovely stock rom (HTC Sense), can be easily unlocked and rooted, ...


----------



## shad0wboss (Jun 2, 2014)

I think LG G series is crap, mainly because of their hardware buttons. Note 3 is out of my range and I'm hoping that G3 might lower the prices of these phones...fingers crossed.


----------



## crampus (Jun 2, 2014)

Nexus 6 or the new mega

Sent from my i527 with Xda premium mobile 4 app


----------



## ankush123245 (Jun 2, 2014)

What is nexus 5 price??
N friends. What about gionee e5. Any idea how it is??

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shimp208 (Jun 2, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> What is nexus 5 price??
> N friends. What about gionee e5. Any idea how it is??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



In the USA the 16GB model Nexus 5 is $349.99 and the 32GB model is $399.99.  In India the Nexus 5 16GB is Rs. 29999.  The other phone you mentioned I have never heard of before, but here is a well done video review of the device I would recommend taking a look at.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jun 2, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> What is nexus 5 price??
> N friends. What about gionee e5. Any idea how it is??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You'll be able to find nexus 5 16gb around 28k and 32gb around 31-32k. Gionee e5 no idea. But I have heard e7 is a good phone.

As much as I remember your budget was (16k-20k).

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## tech_yeet (Jun 3, 2014)

shad0wboss said:


> I think LG G series is crap, mainly because of their hardware buttons. Note 3 is out of my range and I'm hoping that G3 might lower the prices of these phones...fingers crossed.

Click to collapse



Get the one plus one powered by the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 A15-cortex quad core 2.5Ghz with 3GB of LPDDR3 RAM and a adreno(ALU128) 330 clocked at 578mhz and a 5.5in 1080x1920(401PPI) LCD IPS screen and a Sony clearpixel Xmar 6 lens 13 megapixel camera and running CM11S only 300$ its coming in like a mouth I think.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

Mile_zdr said:


> what do you guys think HTC one m7 , samsung s4 or lg g2 ?  i like the m7 but very complains about this phone :/

Click to collapse



HTC one is a pretty good phone  I would say it's better than the new One, if you don't look at the hardware specs, N of the list the G2 is obviously the best phone  by all means 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:25 AM ----------




osab said:


> did u all check out dat lg g3? that sh'it is hot.. thinking to make it my phone tho i dont kno which colorz to get it at. or maybe jus wait fo da note 4s.

Click to collapse



G3 is awesome  even with such a huge screen, it manages to be in size with the smaller ones  
IMO best phone out there, out of my budget as well 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 AM ----------




ankush123245 said:


> What is nexus 5 price??
> N friends. What about gionee e5. Any idea how it is??
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you would've brought online, could've got the 16gb nexus 5 at 25k last month  
I think E5 is good, but the E7 is really awesome  
It all depends on your budget  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## riginal (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm deciding between HTC M8 Ace and Nexus 5

what do you guys think?

would love to go for N5 but crappy battery life puts me off


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm happy with my battery life. Easily a day in my heavier use. 3-4 hours screen in time.

I'm sure it would be better on the g2 or m8 or s5 but I'm still happy.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shad0wboss (Jun 3, 2014)

tech_yeet said:


> Get the one plus one powered by the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 A15-cortex quad core 2.5Ghz with 3GB of LPDDR3 RAM and a adreno(ALU128) 330 clocked at 578mhz and a 5.5in 1080x1920(401PPI) LCD IPS screen and a Sony clearpixel Xmar 6 lens 13 megapixel camera and running CM11S only 300$ its coming in like a mouth I think.

Click to collapse



I did some search and it seems you get a phone if you have been invited? or is it that you need to be invited in order to buy one? Kind of confused about the whole thing.


----------



## midou94 (Jun 3, 2014)

*Tablet*

Hi,

I was wondering how good is the ebook reading experience on a tablet.I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences as I have never owned a tablet.Will they eliminate the need to buy hardcopy of books?if I`m gonna use it for reading around 3 hours how will it hold... do eyes strain more ?

Currently Nexus 7 is the table that I`m looking to buy I will mostly be using the tab at home but is the extra cash for the sim version worth it?
I also read a great many issues regarding the Nexus 7 is it a safe tablet to buy how is support of Asus in inida?

Please do share your thoughts..


----------



## billyrude (Jun 3, 2014)

Next nexus phone 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 3, 2014)

riginal said:


> I'm deciding between HTC M8 Ace and Nexus 5
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> would love to go for N5 but crappy battery life puts me off

Click to collapse



I would choose the nexus 5,  if you know how to manage the phone, you can get over 5hrs screen on time   which is actually really good 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 PM ----------




shad0wboss said:


> I did some search and it seems you get a phone if you have been invited? or is it that you need to be invited in order to buy one? Kind of confused about the whole thing.

Click to collapse



Yeah right now it's invite only  not just anyone gets to buy it  
So unless they decide to mass produce it, it'll be hard to get one N even if someone gets one and sells it off, it'll probably cost more than the nexus 5  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




midou94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how good is the ebook reading experience on a tablet.I was wondering if anyone could share their experiences as I have never owned a tablet.Will they eliminate the need to buy hardcopy of books?if I`m gonna use it for reading around 3 hours how will it hold... do eyes strain more ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally I don't think tablets can actually replace hard copy books   the strain will be there , just for reading books Amazon Kindle would best option  

N Asus is good   N there is good support for it in India  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## narora9999 (Jun 3, 2014)

one plus one is cool 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## runeupo (Jun 4, 2014)

no.1 s7 mtk6582 16gb rom-version   

it's an 1:1 clone from Samsung s5 with good functionality & reviews (YouTube),  decent benchmark scores and on its way from Singapore to NL for 100 euro including registered p&p, seller is 1949deal. Take profit of low dollar


----------



## teamexynos (Jun 4, 2014)

A nexus 5 or Xperia Z1 for me


----------



## Eugenus6 (Jun 4, 2014)

I recently bought HTC One M8 and i like it,  but i would probably buy OnePlus since is so powerful

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jun 4, 2014)

Since I have 2 lines to upgrade in August I'm getting the S5 and the LG G3

"No soup for you! Come back one year!!"
Sent from my VisionX ATT SGH-I337 rocking CCC


----------



## Scalabis (Jun 4, 2014)

Scalabis said:


> I wish a Moto X, but I think I cannot afford it.
> Maybe a G instead!

Click to collapse



Waiting for the delivery of a Moto X!


----------



## ask5868 (Jun 4, 2014)

i would like a dual sim cell phone.i can afford till 250 euros.have you any suggestions?


----------



## yokohamaBG (Jun 4, 2014)

*phone opinion*

Hey guys what do you think of goophones. Are they good especially newest model Goophone S5 ,clone of samsung galaxy s5. I was looking the model with octa core 2g ram 16g internal and 1080p display and many cool features like heart beat and IR for remoting tv-s for 230 bucks. I saw some comments on other sites but they was about iphone clone and that they rarely return your money if the phone isn't working or something other after the delivery or dont change your phone for new. Or if you have something to offer me for max 250$ with atleast good specs for phone gaming and web surfing and IR remoting if possible not recommended. And the most important good battery

Thanks in advance


----------



## devansh.cool2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Waiting for Note 4, if not good enough I'll buy G3 for sure


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

*Suggestions anyone?*

i'm finding a mobile phone that is fast that is worth $250 or less. any suggestions??


----------



## BaileySingleton (Jun 5, 2014)

Whatever HTC has coming out next year, or the next LG, they're pretty hot

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------




m0nm0npalam0n said:


> i'm finding a mobile phone that is fast that is worth $250 or less. any suggestions??

Click to collapse



The moto G is stunning for the price tag


----------



## force70 (Jun 5, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Since I have 2 lines to upgrade in August I'm getting the S5 and the LG G3
> 
> "No soup for you! Come back one year!!"
> Sent from my VisionX ATT SGH-I337 rocking CCC

Click to collapse



Thats it freak....G3 all the way!

Sent from my  Note 3, Note 2 or S4


----------



## liuya (Jun 5, 2014)

Recently I like a smart phone.It's iwing wtd2.
5" IPS HD OGS 1.3GHz MTK6582 4-Core Android 4.2.2 3G Phone 8MP CAM 1GB RAM 4GB ROM P07-WTD2.
Though the configuration is not the best,It's only $119.99.As a student,It's right for me.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 5, 2014)

m0nm0npalam0n said:


> i'm finding a mobile phone that is fast that is worth $250 or less. any suggestions??

Click to collapse



The Moto G ,  I can't quote that dual sim question, even for him the Moto G  

There are Lenovo phones too  
But the good thing about Moto G is that, you'll definitely get next big update 
and rom us the closest it comes to pure android so it's super smooth 






yokohamaBG said:


> Hey guys what do you think of goophones. Are they good especially newest model Goophone S5 ,clone of samsung galaxy s5. I was looking the model with octa core 2g ram 16g internal and 1080p display and many cool features like heart beat and IR for remoting tv-s for 230 bucks. I saw some comments on other sites but they was about iphone clone and that they rarely return your money if the phone isn't working or something other after the delivery or dont change your phone for new. Or if you have something to offer me for max 250$ with atleast good specs for phone gaming and web surfing and IR remoting if possible not recommended. And the most important good battery
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Yeah they the clone makers and the specs are pretty impressive as well   but a anything could happen, if you're really willing to take that chance then you may. Anyway I wouldn't suggest it though  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## kronikings (Jun 5, 2014)

Sgn3 now, sgn4 next


----------



## Sinterion (Jun 5, 2014)

narora9999 said:


> one plus one is cool

Click to collapse



I would definitely buy the 1+1, if it had a SD card port, easier for file transferring in my case. But if nothing else, I could try using an OTG cable (But the bulky cable)

Sent from my Carbonized Atrix HD


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 5, 2014)

BaileySingleton said:


> Whatever HTC has coming out next year, or the next LG, they're pretty hot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse






darkmystel said:


> The Moto G ,  I can't quote that dual sim question, even for him the Moto G
> 
> There are Lenovo phones too
> But the good thing about Moto G is that, you'll definitely get next big update
> and rom us the closest it comes to pure android so it's super smooth

Click to collapse



with these feedback i think i'll definitely get this phone. thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll buy Galaxy Note 10.1 tab and Galaxy S4 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hrashdan (Jun 5, 2014)

hello , i am buying a new phone but i am on budget , my two choices are Moto G and xperia SP
Moto G 
pros:
cheaper
newer 
more storage (getting the 16gb version)
water resistance ( i tend to get my phones wet alot :S)
upgradable to kitkat 
cons:
lenovo bought motorola so i don't know if they will continue on supporting motorola devices 
call quality not so good

xperia SP
pros: 
better gpu
better battery
better camera
cons:
more expensive

please advice me on which i should buy 
thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

hrashdan said:


> hello , i am buying a new phone but i am on budget , my two choices are Moto G and xperia SP
> Moto G
> pros:
> cheaper
> ...

Click to collapse



You should go for Moto G.
I saw some nice roms for it ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## hrashdan (Jun 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> You should go for Moto G.
> I saw some nice roms for it ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



so about lenovo taking over motorola ? will it continue to support it?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 5, 2014)

hrashdan said:


> so about lenovo taking over motorola ? will it continue to support it?

Click to collapse



Lenovo is nice .
I think that they are nice enough to support it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Jun 5, 2014)

tech_yeet said:


> Get the one plus one powered by the Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 A15-cortex quad core 2.5Ghz with 3GB of LPDDR3 RAM and a adreno(ALU128) 330 clocked at 578mhz and a 5.5in 1080x1920(401PPI) LCD IPS screen and a Sony clearpixel Xmar 6 lens 13 megapixel camera and running CM11S only 300$ its coming in like a mouth I think.

Click to collapse



you're wrong the One Plus One dosent have Cortex A-15,it uses Qualcooms own Krait 400 cores.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## narora9999 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sinterion said:


> I would definitely buy the 1+1, if it had a SD card port, easier for file transferring in my case. But if nothing else, I could try using an OTG cable (But the bulky cable)
> 
> Sent from my Carbonized Atrix HD

Click to collapse



bro i would buy a sandisk otg pen drive  non bulky otg solution


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 5, 2014)

hrashdan said:


> hello , i am buying a new phone but i am on budget , my two choices are Moto G and xperia SP
> Moto G
> pros:
> cheaper
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Moto G  
It's good enough N Lenovo are making pretty good phones right now   nobody noticed that they have become pretty good  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## ali.pk.tecchy (Jun 5, 2014)

*Guys pls help us out*

Hello guys we are a couple of guys who just made a new youtube channel and we need a lot of views to enable altervista with google adsense. For this reason we ask all of you to please don't report this post as spam, and please visit our youtube channel and website and if you like the video maybe you could also click the like button, share the videos further and subscribe to the channel . Share this post pls. Thanks a lot in advance guys XD
Just search for AliMathew Rizzi on youtube 
and
gizziandranaindustries on google for the website
:highfive::highfive::good::good::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## ask5868 (Jun 5, 2014)

what about lenovo k910 vibe z?i am looking for a dual sim cell with maximum 350$


----------



## dani7710 (Jun 5, 2014)

im like my s4


----------



## Iron_Dreamer (Jun 6, 2014)

Played with the M8 at Verizon today.  Love the build, but not sure I'd want the low-res camera, and trapped battery.  At least it has MicroSD unlike last year's model.  Looking forward to the G3, with a bigger screen in the same general form factor, and to see what improvements come in the Note4.  When is somebody going to challenge Nokia in the camera department, but with an Android backend?


----------



## m0nm0npalam0n (Jun 6, 2014)

Im saving now for a Xperia Z2.


----------



## Improvidus (Jun 6, 2014)

My next phone may be the Samsung Galaxy Note 4 when it comes out. However, if the Verizon version has a locked bootloader like the Note 3 then I'll likely opt for something else.

The main thing I liked about my previous phone, a HTC Rezound, was the large number of ROMs that were actively being developed in the development forums here.


----------



## rudrapratap03 (Jun 6, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> You should go for Moto G.
> I saw some nice roms for it ...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



In the starting, Moto G was an amazing Moto Product. Before discussing about its flaws, I would like to update you about its technical specifications.
http://www.sagmart.com/mobile/motorola-moto-g/
Now, I think that it is not the right choice to select Moto G. Latest Smartphone Moto G handsets are facing number of battery related problems. The battery gets hot as soon as it is connected with the charger. Apart from this the battery gets drained in a few minutes. I have read a number of complaints related to this issue. The battery becomes 1 % just after charging it upto 100% and leaving it for some time. 

For this Motorola has taken the responsibility and is working continuously to resolve this issue as soon as possible.


----------



## narora9999 (Jun 6, 2014)

I would recommend an otg pendrive for data transfer  it's not that bulky 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Razzvy (Jun 6, 2014)

Which Sony should I go for: Xperia SP or M2? I know that M2 has a better CPU, but I'm not sure about the GPU. I'm really confused on what to buy, cause I find SP more beautiful, but it's older than M2 and not sure about the overal performance (games/browsing/apps)


----------



## srrmm27 (Jun 6, 2014)

Razzvy said:


> Which Sony should I go for: Xperia SP or M2? I know that M2 has a better CPU, but I'm not sure about the GPU. I'm really confunsed on what to buy, cause I find SP more beautiful, but it's older than M2 and not sure about the overal performance (games/browsing/apps)

Click to collapse



Undoubtedly xperia sp


----------



## adityaduggal (Jun 6, 2014)

I would be buying the nexus 5 or 6 (if its released)

Just found my brother using nexus 5 and its really good at the price it comes.

It seems more like a business phone and does not have any bloatware.


----------



## simplyanin (Jun 6, 2014)

My nexus smart phone will be from lg or Motorola or Sony 

But the  specification should be..

Snapdragon 805
Adreno 420
Minimum 3gb ram or  max 4
32 or 64gb inbuild
16mgpx camera did 4k recording

Currently using Nexus 5... And I n not Thai happy with its battery life


Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2014)

Razzvy said:


> Which Sony should I go for: Xperia SP or M2? I know that M2 has a better CPU, but I'm not sure about the GPU. I'm really confused on what to buy, cause I find SP more beautiful, but it's older than M2 and not sure about the overal performance (games/browsing/apps)

Click to collapse



SP. The M2 does slightly better in (some) benchmarks, but it has far fewer pixels to push. The SP though has a better GPU, a much nicer screen (albeit a tad smaller), and is significantly smaller in profile (although a hair thicker). Plus the LED strip is just cool as hell (and modifiable - check out the disco mods).


----------



## jamsoolee (Jun 6, 2014)

Would go for the LG G3, very impressed with the G2. From just reading about the G3, I can tell it's going to surpass the G2. An aluminum chassi with a better screen? More processing power? Expandable memory? Blows the G2 and other phones out the water.


----------



## djwell (Jun 6, 2014)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 6, 2014)

Guys help!!! Can't decide... moto g or nexus 7 (2013) or galaxy s3 .. i think u guys can guess my budget range... if u know better please suggest!!! 

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## abumy (Jun 6, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Guys help!!! Can't decide... moto g or nexus 7 (2013) or galaxy s3 .. i think u guys can guess my budget range... if u know better please suggest!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Good question, do you mean Nexus 4? I am looking between the three now, s3, nexus 4, and moto g, thinking which is best. They are all close in price... Any thoughts? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 6, 2014)

Wow now i'm confused which is better Asus google nexus 7 (2013) or lg nexus 4?? 

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 6, 2014)

One is tablet and one is a phone. They are not really comparable. I think you are confused


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lala458 (Jun 6, 2014)

Help me choose between Z2/S5/M8/G3/Ipad Mini because my eyes hurt too much when playing HD games [RR3] more than one hour on my Note 3. I don't know, it because of display technology or something else. Honestly, when I looking at PC or my laptop after playing the games, I can't see the word clearly.[blur/double image]. Pls suggest, which phone is better for HD gaming experience without hurting my



 eyes. Thanks in advance


----------



## srrmm27 (Jun 7, 2014)

lala458 said:


> Help me choose between Z2/S5/M8/G3/Ipad Mini because my eyes hurt too much when playing HD games [RR3] more than one hour on my Note 3. I don't know, it because of display technology or something else. Honestly, when I looking at PC or my laptop after playing the games, I can't see the word clearly.[blur/double image]. Pls suggest, which phone is better for HD gaming experience without hurting my
> 
> 
> 
> eyes. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



My opinion is to go with the xperia z2 since it has the best display and camera and also has more ram.check out  this linkhttp:// http://www.inferse.com/15172/htc-one-m8-vs-galaxy-s5-vs-lg-g3-vs-xperia-z2/. Hope it helped you


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 7, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Guys help!!! Can't decide... moto g or nexus 7 (2013) or galaxy s3 .. i think u guys can guess my budget range... if u know better please suggest!!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you meant the nexus 4, hardware wise it's the best of the lot, but the battery life is pretty bad, unless you flash some custom rom N under clock the CPU  
Moto G is cheaper too I believe  wouldn't be a bad choice   only the camera isn't that awesome  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 08:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 AM ----------




abumy said:


> Good question, do you mean Nexus 4? I am looking between the three now, s3, nexus 4, and moto g, thinking which is best. They are all close in price... Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse






Moto G maybe  cause I believe it has a better battery, then again I saw someone posting complaints with the latest batch of phones N the nexus 4 is still pretty good, except the battery 




GaMeR77 said:


> Wow now i'm confused which is better Asus google nexus 7 (2013) or lg nexus 4??
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse






nexus 7 is a tablet :/, if you want a phone then nexus 4  




lala458 said:


> Help me choose between Z2/S5/M8/G3/Ipad Mini because my eyes hurt too much when playing HD games [RR3] more than one hour on my Note 3. I don't know, it because of display technology or something else. Honestly, when I looking at PC or my laptop after playing the games, I can't see the word clearly.[blur/double image]. Pls suggest, which phone is better for HD gaming experience without hurting my
> 
> 
> 
> eyes. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It's gonna hurt only , try the G3 or iPad mini   but I don't think it'll make that much of difference, if you're eyes get hurt playing on desktop as well 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 7, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> If you meant the nexus 4, hardware wise it's the best of the lot, but the battery life is pretty bad, unless you flash some custom rom N under clock the CPU
> Moto G is cheaper too I believe  wouldn't be a bad choice   only the camera isn't that awesome
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact
> ...

Click to collapse



Which would be best for gaming? And which would be best for overall performence? 

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rudrapratap03 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Sony Xperia M2*



Razzvy said:


> Which Sony should I go for: Xperia SP or M2? I know that M2 has a better CPU, but I'm not sure about the GPU. I'm really confused on what to buy, cause I find SP more beautiful, but it's older than M2 and not sure about the overal performance (games/browsing/apps)

Click to collapse



In terms of specifications, both the handsets are alike. But the only aspect that differentiates them both is their processor. As M2 is released recently, it is equipped with latest processor(Quad core) which becomes more superior than Xperior SP. But even then, I will recommend you to buy Xperia SP. The reason behind this is, it is having a better display quality (319 ppi). Also this smartphone will give a longer battery backup as compared to Xperia M2. So I will say that that the difference is minor but can be compatible for your use.


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

abumy said:


> Good question, do you mean Nexus 4? I am looking between the three now, s3, nexus 4, and moto g, thinking which is best. They are all close in price... Any thoughts?

Click to collapse



I am not a huge Samsung fan - their build quality doesn't feel premium at all, even for their high-end phones, so I would count S3 out. Nexus 4 & Moto G are both fantastic! Nexus's back makes it a little heavier, while Moto G has more of a Nexus 5ish back. But specs wise, both are about the same, with Nexus performing better as compared to Moto G, so I think you should go in for Nexus! :good:


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowstep said:


> I am not a huge Samsung fan - their build quality doesn't feel premium at all, even for their high-end phones, so I would count S3 out. Nexus 4 & Moto G are both fantastic! Nexus's back makes it a little heavier, while Moto G has more of a Nexus 5ish back. But specs wise, both are about the same, with Nexus performing better as compared to Moto G, so I think you should go in for Nexus! :good:

Click to collapse



Which would be better for gaming? And which is better for  overall performence?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Which would be better for gaming? And which is better for  overall performence?

Click to collapse



I've used both & personally, Nexus 4 has that extra juice for me. Moto G has the advantage of being the new smartphone on the block, but I would still advise Nexus 4 mate.


----------



## Geo8 (Jun 7, 2014)

I decided not to buy the latest phones anymore, only phones built till iPhone 4S times and below. I don't see the benefit of buying the latest anymore. Everything I wanna do with it, can't get better for me


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 7, 2014)

shadowstep said:


> I've used both & personally, Nexus 4 has that extra juice for me. Moto G has the advantage of being the new smartphone on the block, but I would still advise Nexus 4 mate.

Click to collapse



What about lg g? How good is it compared to thsm?


Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ila420 (Jun 7, 2014)

*Galaxy S5 or LG G3?*

I am stuck between Galaxy S5 and LG G3, I don't care about looks of the phone, I need a phone which stays with me for atleast two or more years.

LG G3 is bigger in size and I am fond of hardware key as I have used Samsung phones only so kinda addicted to it, plus S5 is water resistant but lacks wireless charging out of the box.

CONFUSED.

Or wait for S5 Prime?


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 7, 2014)

ila420 said:


> I am stuck between Galaxy S5 and LG G3, I don't care about looks of the phone, I need a phone which stays with me for atleast two or more years.
> 
> LG G3 is bigger in size and I am fond of hardware key as I have used Samsung phones only so kinda addicted to it, plus S5 is water resistant but lacks wireless charging out of the box.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, G3. Though I am I Samsung fan(boy), Touchwiz will just drag your phone down and make it unusable within 2 years. Unless u plan on installing a custom ROM (which I don't recommend since Knox is enabled on the S5), get the G3 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from a small country named Singapore.
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## ila420 (Jun 7, 2014)

Irwenzhao said:


> To be honest, G3. Though I am I Samsung fan(boy), Touchwiz will just drag your phone down and make it unusable within 2 years. Unless u plan on installing a custom ROM (which I don't recommend since Knox is enabled on the S5), get the G3
> 
> N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
> Sent from a small country named Singapore.
> Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!

Click to collapse



I don't care about Knox, will be installing Custom Rom the very first day. One more thing about G3 is the QHD screen, I guess it will drain battery heavily.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 7, 2014)

ila420 said:


> I don't care about Knox, will be installing Custom Rom the very first day. One more thing about G3 is the QHD screen, I guess it will drain battery heavily.

Click to collapse



Boom, S5 for you. Please throw G3s away.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from a small country named Singapore.
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## Enkidu24 (Jun 7, 2014)

I am thinking to get or the new S5 or the upcoming Note 4.


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 7, 2014)

Enkidu24 said:


> I am thinking to get or the new S5 or the upcoming Note 4.

Click to collapse



I would wait if leaks and/or rumors point to OIS/revamped touchwiz, (much) larger battery. If not, the S5 will do.

P.S. If I were you I'll just get the Note 2. Best phone by Samsung in my opinion. Period.

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Sent from the "China who bans Google"
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## shadowstep (Jun 7, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> What about lg g? How good is it compared to thsm?

Click to collapse



LG G2, you mean? Haven't used it ever, but I will try to get my hands on one & review it soon.


----------



## Enkidu24 (Jun 7, 2014)

When is coming out iPhone 6??


----------



## corn4ahead (Jun 7, 2014)

Enkidu24 said:


> When is coming out iPhone 6??

Click to collapse



Sometime in September probably.

LG G3 should be a serious contender.


----------



## Andresmoraj (Jun 7, 2014)

I have the Nexus 5

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## innomi (Jun 8, 2014)

corn4ahead said:


> Sometime in September probably.
> 
> LG G3 should be a serious contender.

Click to collapse



IPhone.... More of the same.. Yuck.. 
Don't forget the oneplus one. 
When it's for sale it's the best there is atm

Verstuurd van mijn 1080P-N003


----------



## force70 (Jun 8, 2014)

Enkidu24 said:


> When is coming out iPhone 6??

Click to collapse



Who cares...

Why would you even bother asking that on this forum?

Sent from my  Note 3, Note 2 or S4


----------



## lala458 (Jun 8, 2014)

srrmm27 said:


> My opinion is to go with the xperia z2 since it has the best display and camera and also has more ram.check out  this linkhttp:// http://www.inferse.com/15172/htc-one-m8-vs-galaxy-s5-vs-lg-g3-vs-xperia-z2/. Hope it helped you

Click to collapse





darkmystel said:


> If you meant the nexus 4, hardware wise it's the best of the lot, but the battery life is pretty bad, unless you flash some custom rom N under clock the CPU
> Moto G is cheaper too I believe  wouldn't be a bad choice   only the camera isn't that awesome
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact
> ...

Click to collapse



So far no problem to my eyes if I playing on desktop.:laugh: Right now, I got 1 vote for z2, G3, Ipad mini. Not enough for me to made my decision.


----------



## jarosekk (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably my next phone after Desire Z will be Xperia Z or LG Swift G. It depends on my operator offer for extension the agreement.


----------



## PepperBlack (Jun 8, 2014)

Xperia M2 or Xperia Z2

Sent from my Xperia Sola using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## juymelc (Jun 8, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## xnesteax (Jun 8, 2014)

S5 for sure


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 8, 2014)

abumy said:


> Good question, do you mean Nexus 4? I am looking between the three now, s3, nexus 4, and moto g, thinking which is best. They are all close in price... Any thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3 man

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## haseebgreat (Jun 9, 2014)

*Still Thinking*

Hello

I m still unsure whether to buy Xperia Z2 or Google Nexus 5

Both Excellent phones, and cant make up my mind


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 9, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Which would be best for gaming? And which would be best for overall performence?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Well if you check out YouTube you can see that the motto E itself with its dual core can pay high end games with zero lag in full graphics  I'm pretty sure that the Moto G can do the same  N overall performance nexus 4 although it's battery life will be probably lesser 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




ila420 said:


> I am stuck between Galaxy S5 and LG G3, I don't care about looks of the phone, I need a phone which stays with me for atleast two or more years.
> 
> LG G3 is bigger in size and I am fond of hardware key as I have used Samsung phones only so kinda addicted to it, plus S5 is water resistant but lacks wireless charging out of the box.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The G3  as simple as that  it's the best phone this year 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:00 PM ----------




lala458 said:


> So far no problem to my eyes if I playing on desktop.:laugh: Right now, I got 1 vote for z2, G3, Ipad mini. Not enough for me to made my decision.

Click to collapse



If you don't need waterproof   just get the G3  

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact

---------- Post added at 01:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 PM ----------




haseebgreat said:


> Hello
> 
> I m still unsure whether to buy Xperia Z2 or Google Nexus 5
> 
> Both Excellent phones, and cant make up my mind

Click to collapse



Depends on your needs  custom roms N all get the nexus 5, N yeah it's got a better camera than S5 N HTC M8 as well  

Waterproof N more ram N a better camera then the Z2 
But in ideal conditions the nexus 5 is the best choice :d

Sent from my Xperia Z1 compact


----------



## guguisimo (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm new with HTC devices, and i like them!! Porbably, an HTC


----------



## Thlakias (Jun 9, 2014)

oneplus one will be my next phone


----------



## vinay_rh (Jun 9, 2014)

I think my next phone will be samsung s5 or next version s3


----------



## Fedeloper (Jun 9, 2014)

my next phone will be the Xperia z2 Compact
has the right dimensions


----------



## haseebgreat (Jun 9, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Depends on your needs  custom roms N all get the nexus 5, N yeah it's got a better camera than S5 N HTC M8 as well
> 
> Waterproof N more ram N a better camera then the Z2
> But in ideal conditions the nexus 5 is the best choice :d
> ...

Click to collapse



my vote is with Nexus 5 as i have evo 3d and started with all the custom roms and all with it and loving it very much (currently running 4.4.3 ) and Xperia is more like a novelty phone cant install custom rom (u lose bravia and all) and Sammy never did appeal to me coz of touch wiz, i love HTC prolly coz my first andy phone but the 4MP camera is kinda heart breaking i do hear the results are good but still its 4MP


----------



## Blunt31 (Jun 9, 2014)

Next for me is most likely going to be the GS5. I might wait though and see if that Galaxy F pans out.


----------



## Nick.D (Jun 10, 2014)

My next phone would be HTM M3, if I'm the lucky one who get the flash deal on geekbuying tomorrow. Only $39.99 
Or I will purchase a DOOGEE DG800.


----------



## Andromendous (Jun 10, 2014)

hey guys, thinkin about getting a new phone. What should i get, Moto X or Nexus 5?

I know moto has better battery life, but i like that the N5 is lighter and has a better screen and is faster. BUT, what has better dev support and witch do you think is overall a better choice to go with concidering this would be a phone to keep for a year or two atleast. 

thanks for any help, just give some opinions guys.


----------



## Indian Devil (Jun 10, 2014)

Have Gionee E3, Ctrl C5.5, E7 Mini and Elife S5.5 must say all are good phones but S5.5 is awesome. Absolutely love it. Looks like a premium device and feels like one too when you use it. I was not sure about Amigo OS but it's growing on me and I am really starting to love it. 

Whoever is looking to buy a phone please do look for Gionee phones as well.

I have used Grand 2, S4, Mega 5.8 all are in the same range as S5.5 or above but S5.5 beats them all hands down. I know some people love S4 but personally I didn't find it a good device, Mega 5.8 is better than S4 IMHO. 

Sent from my S5.5 using Tapatalk


----------



## askool (Jun 10, 2014)

i prefer sony xperia or htc . but both have lots of option of phones to choose from


----------



## Maeorn (Jun 10, 2014)

Probably a Galaxy S5 when it's not the newest samsung phone anymore so it drops in price. By then there should be some nice ROM's out for it.
I'm very happy with my S3 with a custom ROM on it. It's not so special a phone since everyone has it but I'm having way less problems with it than I had with my previous HTC EVO 3D.


----------



## jonaHUN (Jun 10, 2014)

*K1*

Phone with tegra K1


----------



## eellefson (Jun 10, 2014)

I have done lots of research but thought I would ask others who may have first hand experience.  My wife is due for an upgrade and she has a Samsung Galaxy Stellar right now.  She wants to stay with android but a smaller screen.  I was thinking the s4 mini or the razr m.  It has to be Verizon.  Anyone know of a good 4 inchish screen with good battery life?  She uses it for the occasional internet and texting mostly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eragonshurtugal (Jun 10, 2014)

eellefson said:


> I have done lots of research but thought I would ask others who may have first hand experience.  My wife is due for an upgrade and she has a Samsung Galaxy Stellar right now.  She wants to stay with android but a smaller screen.  I was thinking the s4 mini or the razr m.  It has to be Verizon.  Anyone know of a good 4 inchish screen with good battery life?  She uses it for the occasional internet and texting mostly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



i would suggest z1 mini, durable, good camera, good screen, good battery, honestly its only bad size to me was its screen, but it would fit your wife perfectly


----------



## eellefson (Jun 10, 2014)

eragonshurtugal said:


> i would suggest z1 mini, durable, good camera, good screen, good battery, honestly its only bad size to me was its screen, but it would fit your wife perfectly

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply but I don't believe that is available from Verizon.  
Thank you though I appreciate it.


----------



## AndrewWilder (Jun 10, 2014)

I'll buy an LG G3 when it gets a little cheaper because it's epic!

Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eellefson (Jun 10, 2014)

AndrewWilder said:


> I'll buy an LG G3 when it gets a little cheaper because it's epic!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Myself I am going with a G2.  But wife wants a small phone or I would get her one as well.


----------



## AndrewWilder (Jun 10, 2014)

eellefson said:


> Myself I am going with a G2.  But wife wants a small phone or I would get her one as well.

Click to collapse



I'm amazed how G3 has better specs than my PC does. Though my PC is 7 years old it only has 2 gigs of ram, dual core 2.0Ghz cpu and 1280x1024 max monitor res.

G3 has a 4 core cpu with faster core speeds, 3 gigs of ram, and 2560x1440p display res. Amazing. I wanna have it! 

Btw G2 is also very good because you can't really see a diff between 1080p and 1440p on a 5 inch display.


----------



## Bobcageon (Jun 10, 2014)

whatever the next iphone is ... they just work well


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 10, 2014)

Bobcageon said:


> whatever the next iphone is ... they just work well

Click to collapse



They work well because they know their limits...


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 11, 2014)

Andromendous said:


> hey guys, thinkin about getting a new phone. What should i get, Moto X or Nexus 5?
> 
> I know moto has better battery life, but i like that the N5 is lighter and has a better screen and is faster. BUT, what has better dev support and witch do you think is overall a better choice to go with concidering this would be a phone to keep for a year or two atleast.
> 
> thanks for any help, just give some opinions guys.

Click to collapse



Both are awesome phones, but on the longer run, the nexus 5 will probably have more support N with better hardware it'll probably keep up longer as well 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:32 AM ----------




askool said:


> i prefer sony xperia or htc . but both have lots of option of phones to choose from

Click to collapse



It all depends on your budget though  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 AM ----------




eellefson said:


> I have done lots of research but thought I would ask others who may have first hand experience.  My wife is due for an upgrade and she has a Samsung Galaxy Stellar right now.  She wants to stay with android but a smaller screen.  I was thinking the s4 mini or the razr m.  It has to be Verizon.  Anyone know of a good 4 inchish screen with good battery life?  She uses it for the occasional internet and texting mostly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Small phone with good battery life  that would be my phone the Z1 compact  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Haemon (Jun 11, 2014)

Samsung S5.  I've done plenty of reading for and against the phone.  My feeling on it is that its got the best damn hardware available in most aspects (minus the speaker).  Some people don't think that the finger print swipe works for anything, but they said the same thing about the Atrix 4G and it worked flawlessly for me for well over 2 years.  I figured once the warranty is gone and the performance is taking a hit from lack of updates I'll just flash it with a custom ROM and it will have badass hardware and sensors, feature filled with things like Wireless charging (buying the back of course).

I like the idea of the N5 but they cut spec corners, still well rounded but I wanted closer to bleeding edge.


----------



## Richness (Jun 11, 2014)

I would personally go with the oneplus one, however I'm on verizon so I would go with the lg g3


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 11, 2014)

*Xperia L vs Huawei G610 vs Iphone 4s 8GB*

Given are my choices for a loyalty plan on a cell network here in the Philippines. What is the best choice here if you'll be in my shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Oehr (Jun 11, 2014)

im pretty happy with my GN on Resurrection Remix.

Once it dies... mhh i dunno what to get actually. top of the line is way to expensive, but I really want another open phone like the GN, but the newer nexus models dont use OLED which is soooo lovely in the sunlight 

Plus they dont have a easily replaceable battery. should be mandatory nowadays!


----------



## donniemceduns (Jun 11, 2014)

Richness said:


> I would personally go with the oneplus one, however I'm on verizon so I would go with the lg g3

Click to collapse



The Oneplus one is an excellent device.Its the best Android device released this year in my own opinion.


----------



## force70 (Jun 11, 2014)

donniemceduns said:


> The Oneplus one is an excellent device.Its the best Android device released this year in my own opinion.

Click to collapse



No sd card, non removable battery and it's oversized for the screen size as compared to the G3 ( which also has the one first 2 shortcomings)  plus you cant even buy one yet lol. I would agree its by far the best device for its price however...cant get anything else with those specs for that cheap.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## donniemceduns (Jun 11, 2014)

force70 said:


> No sd card, non removable battery and it's oversized for the screen size as compared to the G3 ( which also has the one first 2 shortcomings)  plus you cant even buy one yet lol. I would agree its by far the best device for its price however...cant get anything else with those specs for that cheap.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok well said.But it is very reasonably priced and thats why alot of people love it.


----------



## FelixMG (Jun 11, 2014)

*Razr HD x Moto G*

I'm going to buy a new smartphone, I don't know which one is better, Razr HD or Moto G. Can someone help me choosing which device should I get?

Thanks!


----------



## neohq (Jun 11, 2014)

I would go with Moto G (16g).
Better CPU, android 4.4.3.
Camera is a little to weak but if you don't rely on it it's ok.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 12, 2014)

FelixMG said:


> I'm going to buy a new smartphone, I don't know which one is better, Razr HD or Moto G. Can someone help me choosing which device should I get?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



The moto g is amazing,  especially at the price.  It's better than the galaxy s3 which was a flagship only 1 year and 3 a months ago,  its pretty much a nexus 4

--------------------------------------
I had to write this with my left hand you know,  I like to keep the right one busy.


----------



## Richness (Jun 12, 2014)

FelixMG said:


> I'm going to buy a new smartphone, I don't know which one is better, Razr HD or Moto G. Can someone help me choosing which device should I get?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I would recommend the moto g, however if you dish out a little more cash you can get the moto x which is a better phone than the two here, but on a bargain go with the moto g.


----------



## Gravediggaz (Jun 12, 2014)

LG G3, I have had enough of the Nexus 5 and its disgraceful battery life!


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 12, 2014)

Sony Xperia SP is a nice phone. Easy too root en CM 11 in nightlys.


----------



## banjara (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi all, 
I am looking for a new Android phone and my budget is 15000 INR. I have done a lot of research which has left me ever more confused. So thought of utilizing the fraternity's experience. 
So far I have finalized the list as below -
Samsung Galaxy grand quattro i8552
Samsung Galaxy core i8262
Motor g
Panasonic p 51
Lenovo p780
Lenovo s660
Xolo q2500
Huawei Honor 3c

I would like you guys to give me some reviews if you own any of these phones or any info you have on these. If there are any alternatives in your mind, please do share. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 12, 2014)

FelixMG said:


> I'm going to buy a new smartphone, I don't know which one is better, Razr HD or Moto G. Can someone help me choosing which device should I get?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



If you're getting a new phone you might as well get a newer one  n since its cheap y think twice  
The camera is the only let down though 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Mine will be a good huawei phone and for work a wp phone 

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 12, 2014)

banjara said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for a new Android phone and my budget is 15000 INR. I have done a lot of research which has left me ever more confused. So thought of utilizing the fraternity's experience.
> So far I have finalized the list as below -
> Samsung Galaxy grand quattro i8552
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung is over priced **** in my opinion  
From the list Lenovo phones are pretty good 
But Moto G is an awesome phone 

But the best in the range now is obviously the Huawei  
Dunno any the service centre, if you can find one in your area  just to be on the safe side, get the honor 3c 

Best specs  you ain't gonna get a better phone with such specs under 15k

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 12, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Samsung is over priced **** in my opinion
> From the list Lenovo phones are pretty good
> But Moto G is an awesome phone
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your repsonse!

Samsungs are definitely over priced but have proven their mettle. Also there wont be any issue of locating service centers.

Moto G caught my eye but I have heard few heating and software related issues like battery status dropping back to 1% just after full charge and stuff. Being skeptical.

Talked to a Lenovo P780 user on xda and heard that it would require some tweaks and customizations to run it smoothly. As I am buying it for my lady, i would want it to be hasslefree.

Now, Huawei specs are really awesome and I am kinda inclined towards it. However, their phones are relatively new in market and havent proved themselves for long enough. Located 3 service centers in bangalore, so that shouldnt be a problem.


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 12, 2014)

Oppo. Nice price and high end! 

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Jokerank-4PDA (Jun 12, 2014)

Gravediggaz said:


> Nexus 5 и его позорное от батареи!

Click to collapse



Same sort of fix has long been released?

---------- Post added 13th June 2014 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 12th June 2014 at 11:34 PM ----------




*-Мак-* said:


> Oppo. Приятные цены и высокий-конец! Послал от моего Xperia XDA SP использование премиум 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



agree! good device for the money


----------



## avorlen (Jun 12, 2014)

Today, there are hundreds of Android phones, and they are too similar to each other. I was searching phones on GSMArena's phone finder, and I was reading tests on several sites, but neither of the specification lists or tests (except a few gsmarena review) mention the important things for example whether it is possible to disable autofocus in video recording or not, whether the phone have built in file manager or not, ... (and there are too many phones to read all the reviews)

I want to buy a new, Android phone. Here are my minimal requirements:

- option to disable the auto focus when recording video
- at least dual core CPU
- at least 1,5 GHZ CPU
- at least 1,5 GB RAM
- full HD (1080p) video recorder, with 30 FPS
- replaceable battery
- memory card support
- ability to install games and applications to memory card
- ability to manage files on memory card
- FM Radio
- PS1 emulator and Vice City must working WITHOUT lag
- PPSSPP emulator with Vice City Stories must work at a playable/acceptable speed
- ability to install and use Adobe Flash Player
- HDR mode for the camera
- LCD screen (any variant) (or in other words: any phone with non-amoled screen)
- ability to completely disable all automatic update and update notifications


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 12, 2014)

After so much consideration im thinking of new lg g3 or g4 silver phone with the new 810 SoC chip.


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 12, 2014)

Oppo, fast and beautifull and a very good price!

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 12, 2014)

*-MaCK-* said:


> Oppo, fast and beautifull and a very good price!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How's xperia sp?


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 12, 2014)

banjara said:


> Thanks for your repsonse!
> 
> Samsungs are definitely over priced but have proven their mettle. Also there wont be any issue of locating service centers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you believe in Samsung fine , I haven't liked any phone after the Note 2 

If it's for your lady then they won't mind Samsung, but since I've friends using Moto G n none of them ever complained I would suggest that  

Lenovo n huawei well yeah   but their market growth is only after Samsung and apple  

N the Xperia SP is a pretty good phone  of you're considering it  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 12, 2014)

Works fine! Mid range. 

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 12, 2014)

avorlen said:


> Today, there are hundreds of Android phones, and they are too similar to each other. I was searching phones on GSMArena's phone finder, and I was reading tests on several sites, but neither of the specification lists or tests (except a few gsmarena review) mention the important things for example whether it is possible to disable autofocus in video recording or not, whether the phone have built in file manager or not, ... (and there are too many phones to read all the reviews)
> 
> I want to buy a new, Android phone. Here are my minimal requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's some set of requirements  
You can't install games on SD card without rooting  
You might wanna consider the Xperia Z2  
I don't think the battery is removable though, comes with file manager n fm radio  
N probably tick all your other requirements  
Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## neohq (Jun 12, 2014)

An IPS screen for Xperia SP would not have "hurt".



> - ability to install games and applications to memory card

Click to collapse



This is not a phone option, it's blocked by android.


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 12, 2014)

neohq said:


> An IPS screen for Xperia SP would not have "hurt".
> 
> 
> That's a fact. But it's a midrange phone and the specs are ok.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## neohq (Jun 12, 2014)

Specs are more than ok for it's price range.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 12, 2014)

Huawei phonessss

---> Hit Thanks If You Like My Post <---


----------



## At- (Jun 13, 2014)

What would you guys buy when you had to spend a maximum of €250 euro's and your upgrade cycle would be 2-3 years?(i want to be sure that i can upgrade to the latest version of android by then)
Moto G? Nexus 4? Xiaomi Mi3? Wait for nexus 5 price drop?

Thanks for helping,


----------



## nviz22 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a Galaxy Note 3 w/ AT&T. The GPS issue (long story short, loses signal, they haven't fixed it since November) is too much. I want to get a new phone. I am thinking about the Moto X, Nexus 5, LG G2, Galaxy S5, HTC One M8. Any suggestions? $500 brand new is my limit, but prefer a phone for $400 or less. I am thinking about just asking AT&T for in-store credit for my device too.


----------



## mikec815 (Jun 13, 2014)

Note 4


----------



## teonagode (Jun 13, 2014)

At- said:


> What would you guys buy when you had to spend a maximum of €250 euro's and your upgrade cycle would be 2-3 years?(i want to be sure that i can upgrade to the latest version of android by then)
> Moto G? Nexus 4? Xiaomi Mi3? Wait for nexus 5 price drop?
> 
> Thanks for helping,

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 definitely: D

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Huaweiiii

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## avorlen (Jun 13, 2014)

*darkmystel* and *neohq*

Many phones fit my certain requrements, but neither of them fit all my requrements. But I want everything in one device.

Unfortunately all considerable Sony phones (that would fit my other requirements) have non-removable battery. And for me, non-removable battery = deal breaker.



			
				neohq said:
			
		

> > - ability to install games and applications to memory card
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



But as I read it requires root or somethig, and if it's not possible to root the phone, it won't work.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

Maybe wp phone

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jun 13, 2014)

hey should i get xperia sp or not? is it getting too old? can i use it for more than 1 and half years? or should i get lg l90?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> hey should i get xperia sp or not? is it getting too old? can i use it for more than 1 and half years? or should i get lg l90?

Click to collapse



lg l90

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 13, 2014)

neohq said:


> An IPS screen for Xperia SP would not have "hurt".
> 
> 
> This is not a phone option, it's blocked by android.

Click to collapse



They finally started using ips  n the first one I got for myself the Z1 compact 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 PM ----------




At- said:


> What would you guys buy when you had to spend a maximum of €250 euro's and your upgrade cycle would be 2-3 years?(i want to be sure that i can upgrade to the latest version of android by then)
> Moto G? Nexus 4? Xiaomi Mi3? Wait for nexus 5 price drop?
> 
> Thanks for helping,

Click to collapse



A nexus 5 price drop is the best bet, then the Moto G  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------




nviz22 said:


> I have a Galaxy Note 3 w/ AT&T. The GPS issue (long story short, loses signal, they haven't fixed it since November) is too much. I want to get a new phone. I am thinking about the Moto X, Nexus 5, LG G2, Galaxy S5, HTC One M8. Any suggestions? $500 brand new is my limit, but prefer a phone for $400 or less. I am thinking about just asking AT&T for in-store credit for my device too.

Click to collapse



The G2 is the best phone in your list n since G3 is out, you'll probably get good deals on it 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




avorlen said:


> *darkmystel* and *neohq*
> 
> Many phones fit my certain requrements, but neither of them fit all my requrements. But I want everything in one device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most new phones are coming with non removable batteries   n the trend will stay  
N I don't find a problem with that anyway  
You can't get everything all the time can you  
I chose my Z1 compact cause it almost ticks all the things I want  but not everything 

Removable batteries are gone, though one company recently released a phone with removable battery   I don't expect to see any at all in the future  

N almost all well known branded phones can be rooted  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 13, 2014)

nexus 4/5 the best phone in the market according to me......these phones don't know the meaning of lag

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jun 13, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> lg l90
> 
> --->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---

Click to collapse



but isnt sp faster than l90
also i want some custom roms which the l90 lacks


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 13, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> but isnt sp faster than l90
> also i want some custom roms which the l90 lacks

Click to collapse



Bro my own opninion would be SP because you will have more roms then 
Go for SP , Release date doesn´t matter if the device is good !
I have  two old devices ( Samsung Galaxy Note 1 N7000 & Samsung Galaxy S2 ) they are both beasts because i have tweaked them !
Go for SP!


----------



## MarinPetrov (Jun 13, 2014)

My next smartphone, it will will be selected from these Sony Xperia Z2, Nexus 5, Huawei P7


----------



## MarkusOSx (Jun 13, 2014)

MarinPetrov said:


> My next smartphone, it will will be selected from these Sony Xperia Z2, Nexus 5, Huawei P7

Click to collapse



maybe Galaxy Note 4, i have this time Galaxy Note 3


----------



## avorlen (Jun 13, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Most new phones are coming with non removable batteries   n the trend will stay
> N I don't find a problem with that anyway
> You can't get everything all the time can you
> I chose my Z1 compact cause it almost ticks all the things I want  but not everything
> ...

Click to collapse



Not most new phones. Only Sony and HTC phones are coming with non-removable batteries. Recently, LG started using removable batteries with LG G3 (and always used them for the G Pro series), and Samsung have never stopped using them.


----------



## rtechie (Jun 13, 2014)

eellefson said:


> I have done lots of research but thought I would ask others who may have first hand experience.  My wife is due for an upgrade and she has a Samsung Galaxy Stellar right now.  She wants to stay with android but a smaller screen.  I was thinking the s4 mini or the razr m.  It has to be Verizon.  Anyone know of a good 4 inchish screen with good battery life?  She uses it for the occasional internet and texting mostly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



A lot of people are going to point to to the Sony Z1 Compact, which is far and away the best "small" (4.3" screen) Android phone, but it isn't available for Verizon and the Sony Z2 Compact isn't coming to Verizon either. 

If you want a "small" phone on Verizon, your best choice is the Mororola Droid Mini, it has a 1080p screen, more memory, bigger battery, etc. over the the Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini. The S4 Mini is somewhat lighter.

However, if you care about your phone being moddable, you should go with the S4 mini. Mods are more readily available for popular phones, and the S4 Mini is vastly more popular than the Droid Mini (which is only available on one carrier in the USA).


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 13, 2014)

A coworker of mine has the s4 mini for his work phone. It feels a lot laggier than my s3 lte I had and compared side by side with. Both phones were stock.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nexus 4 or Moto X or Xperia ZR? The phones are mentioned in the decreasing order of prices. 
G2 seems out of budget. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Deleted member 4886731 (Jun 13, 2014)

I am using HTC One S and it is nice device and all. 
However, I am thinking about buying Windows Phone device like Lumia 920.


----------



## ubigred (Jun 13, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4

Sent from my SGNote 3


----------



## guhbookgi (Jun 14, 2014)

Considering the iPhone 6!


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 14, 2014)

guhbookgi said:


> Considering the iPhone 6!

Click to collapse



Seriously.......it should be renamed as crapphone 6

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Jun 14, 2014)

Bunchanie said:


> I am using HTC One S and it is nice device and all.
> However, I am thinking about buying Windows Phone device like Lumia 920.

Click to collapse



After Android phones,  I can't even imagine having a windows phone. Hate the ui and unavailability of apps.


----------



## andr0id_xda (Jun 14, 2014)

It will be the nexus 6 or watever the name,now i have the nexus 4 and i'm very happy with it

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkmystel (Jun 14, 2014)

avorlen said:


> Not most new phones. Only Sony and HTC phones are coming with non-removable batteries. Recently, LG started using removable batteries with LG G3 (and always used them for the G Pro series), and Samsung have never stopped using them.

Click to collapse



I ain't a fan of Samsung though, their last good device was the note 2  
Yeah G3 then go for it  

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




shubh_007 said:


> Nexus 4 or Moto X or Xperia ZR? The phones are mentioned in the decreasing order of prices.
> G2 seems out of budget.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Moto X 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




Bunchanie said:


> I am using HTC One S and it is nice device and all.
> However, I am thinking about buying Windows Phone device like Lumia 920.

Click to collapse



Nokia Lumia devices are nice and they run pretty smooth, n it's lighter too  
But lesser apps, no custom roms n wp8 had battery issues, they said they fixed with 8.1 have to see about that  

But it sure has one awesome camera 

Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 4886731 (Jun 14, 2014)

banjara said:


> After Android phones,  I can't even imagine having a windows phone. Hate the ui and unavailability of apps.

Click to collapse



Why not? it is only a phone.. I would like to try new things..



darkmystel said:


> Nokia Lumia devices are nice and they run pretty smooth, n it's lighter too
> But lesser apps, no custom roms n wp8 had battery issues, they said they fixed with 8.1 have to see about that
> 
> But it sure has one awesome camera

Click to collapse



I think I will be wait for the new Microsoft phones.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 14, 2014)

eellefson said:


> I have done lots of research but thought I would ask others who may have first hand experience.  My wife is due for an upgrade and she has a Samsung Galaxy Stellar right now.  She wants to stay with android but a smaller screen.  I was thinking the s4 mini or the razr m.  It has to be Verizon.  Anyone know of a good 4 inchish screen with good battery life?  She uses it for the occasional internet and texting mostly.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse





rtechie said:


> A lot of people are going to point to to the Sony Z1 Compact, which is far and away the best "small" (4.3" screen) Android phone, but it isn't available for Verizon and the Sony Z2 Compact isn't coming to Verizon either.
> 
> If you want a "small" phone on Verizon, your best choice is the Mororola Droid Mini, it has a 1080p screen, more memory, bigger battery, etc. over the the Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini. The S4 Mini is somewhat lighter.
> 
> However, if you care about your phone being moddable, you should go with the S4 mini. Mods are more readily available for popular phones, and the S4 Mini is vastly more popular than the Droid Mini (which is only available on one carrier in the USA).

Click to collapse



The Droid Mini has a 720p screen, but at 4.3", it's 343ppi, which is higher than the iPhones, and should be very clear. The Droid Mini is a very slick little phone. Very compact, compares well in size to the iPhone 5, and has the cool kevlar body. Not so great when it comes to rooting (you can't), but otherwise is a great small Android smartphone, and there aren't many great small Androids. The Razr M is is similar, but with lower specs in pretty much every department.

You should also have her check out the Moto X. It's bigger, with a 4.7" screen, and on paper _seems_ thicker at .41", but you have to hold this phone in had to appreciate its ergonomics. .41" at its thickest, but at the edges, with the way it curves, it's half that. Fits the hand well, and handles better than any 4.7" (or most 4.5" and even 4.3") phone out there. It'll feel MUCH thinner than her old Galaxy Stellar, marginally wider, and only about a quarter inch taller. But with a MASSIVE screen size upgrade.

Take her to a Verizon store and have her fondle the Droid Mini and Moto X, and let her decide.


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Seriously.......it should be renamed as crapphone 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



Dude you cant customise apple devices like android..android provides great freedom to the user ...besides jailbreaking your iphone what else can you do with it?????
Apple is just eyecandy but android is the real deal man....

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

poison spyder said:


> Dude you cant customise apple devices like android..android provides great freedom to the user ...besides jailbreaking your iphone what else can you do with it?????
> Apple is just eyecandy but android is the real deal man....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No, Apple is the best. No android phone can compare to iPhone. Android still sucks and it's slow. IPhone it's simple and it just works better than android. You are a fan boy maybe can't buy a phone.


----------



## kaninchenkatze.tt (Jun 14, 2014)

Andromendous said:


> hey guys, thinkin about getting a new phone. What should i get, Moto X or Nexus 5?
> 
> I know moto has better battery life, but i like that the N5 is lighter and has a better screen and is faster. BUT, what has better dev support and witch do you think is overall a better choice to go with concidering this would be a phone to keep for a year or two atleast.
> 
> thanks for any help, just give some opinions guys.

Click to collapse



I think the moto x screen is Vetter
Because it has a amoled RGB screen and its Vetter calibrated

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> No, Apple is the best. No android phone can compare to iPhone. Android still sucks and it's slow. IPhone it's simple and it just works better than android. You are a fan boy maybe can't buy a phone.

Click to collapse



If you think that Android id slow,you should try my Nexus 5 which is flying,and the worst android ui are the Samsung phones with TouchWiz hey but my next phone will be the iPhone 6 as I really like the gaming performance of iOS 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

teonagode said:


> If you think that Android id slow,you should try my Nexus 5 which is flying,and the worst android ui are the Samsung phones with TouchWiz hey but my next phone will be the iPhone 6 as I really like the gaming performance of iOS
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I know iPhone 6 will be the best phone, now it'll have a big screen.  Lol nobody can't beat it now. Android is just bad it sucks, it'll never come close to ios.


----------



## panpjp (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> I know iPhone 6 will be the best phone, now it'll have a big screen.  Lol nobody can't beat it now. Android is just bad it sucks, it'll never come close to ios.

Click to collapse



Because Google decided to take over the original Android and "yea let's put in the crappy bloated G+ yaddayaddayadda" plus proprietary systems are generally more designed with the end user in mind. If Android doesn't prioritize smoothness as #1, it won't even come close to the overpriced iPhones.

Generally speaking, the average Joe doesn't care whether the phone is rooted/can do magic tricks they just want a working friendly smooth phone.

But you seemed to be bashing Android.

Sent from my One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

panpjp said:


> Because Google decided to take over the original Android and "yea let's put in the crappy bloated G+ yaddayaddayadda" plus proprietary systems are generally more designed with the end user in mind. If Android doesn't prioritize smoothness as #1, it won't even come close to the overpriced iPhones.
> 
> Generally speaking, the average Joe doesn't care whether the phone is rooted/can do magic tricks they just want a working friendly smooth phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not bashing android. I don't know what people see in android really. They don't know anything. IOS is simple and work better. It doesn't matter if it's overpriced Apple's are best product it's worth right?


----------



## teonagode (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> I know iPhone 6 will be the best phone, now it'll have a big screen.  Lol nobody can't beat it now. Android is just bad it sucks, it'll never come close to ios.

Click to collapse



Well that's just fan boy talk,stock Android is flying without the OEM custom skin !,but still the most I hate about android is that it uses f***ing Java and that's why I'm done with it. While iOS is written in C++ and C# which are far more modern and faster programming languages, but still the mos what I like about Apple is the Software optimizations and not hardware as in Android when you look a phone like 1 year old, lets say the Galaxy S4 with good hardware but still a year later with every update the phone gets laggier and more bloatware is being put in by Samsung and that's why my next phone will be the iPhone 6.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Well that's just fan boy talk,stock Android is flying without the OEM custom skin !,but still the most I hate about android is that it uses f***ing Java and that's why I'm done with it. While iOS is written in C++ and C# which are far more modern and faster programming languages, but still the mos what I like about Apple is the Software optimizations and not hardware as in Android when you look a phone like 1 year old, lets say the Galaxy S4 with good hardware but still a year later with every update the phone gets laggier and more bloatware is being put in by Samsung and that's why my next phone will be the iPhone 6.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It doesn't matter...  You can't possibly know why it is a superior OS. people are so ignorant sometimes...  Not trying to be rude btw.


----------



## force70 (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> I know iPhone 6 will be the best phone, now it'll have a big screen.  Lol nobody can't beat it now. Android is just bad it sucks, it'll never come close to ios.

Click to collapse



Go troll elsewhere please.

Genius.....bashing android on xda....lol. :banghead:

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or S4


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

force70 said:


> Go troll elsewhere please.
> 
> Genius.....bashing android on xda....lol. :banghead:
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or S4

Click to collapse



Do you think I'm trolling? , I'm stating my opinion in behalf of others... Probably you haven't seen my motive yet. But please instead of accusing me I beg to differ. If you don't have anything to say....


Edit : you guys can see it...  Right?


----------



## teonagode (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> It doesn't matter...  You can't possibly know why it is a superior OS. people are so ignorant sometimes...  Not trying to be rude btw.

Click to collapse



Can I just please ask you,what is your profession or are you a programmer which work with C#,C++ or Java every day, Android would have been the fastest OS in the world if it wouldn't have been for Java, or do you even knew why is Java supported on every platform or let's say Android works like this when an android system is working every app the people are running is working in the Java emulator,which means you practically means people are running 2 operating systems at once as android is based on Linux (And that is based on Unix btw) which runns on C++ while every app or game in Android runs in the Java emulator and friend you can be rude or you are just being ignorant while i am just telling the facts. You are like my ignorant friend who says Windows 7 is the best Windows ever just because he hates the Metro UI of Windows 8/8.1 but still Windows 8 runs better and faster with less RAM usage.And you are behaving just the same,without giving the facts straight !

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Can I just please ask you,what is your profession or are you a programmer which work with C#,C++ or Java every day, Android would have been the fastest OS in the world if it wouldn't have been for Java, or do you even knew why is Java supported on every platform or let's say Android works like this when an android system is working every app the people are running is working in the Java emulator,which means you practically means people are running 2 operating systems at once as android is based on Linux (And that is based on Unix btw) which runns on C++ while every app or game in Android runs in the Java emulator and friend you can be rude or you are just being ignorant while i am just telling the facts. You are like my ignorant friend who says Windows 7 is the best Windows ever just because he hates the Metro UI of Windows 8/8.1 but still Windows 8 runs better and faster with less RAM usage.And you are behaving just the same,without giving the facts straight !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



First, no need to get so hostile. And as I have said. You all missing the point...


----------



## teonagode (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> First, no need to get so hostile. And as I have said. You all missing the point...

Click to collapse



I iant,no I have not missed the point  I agree with you that iOS is better and faster  but in my post's I was trying to explain to you why android is such sh*t.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

teonagode said:


> I iant,no I have not missed the point  I agree with you that iOS is better and faster  but in my post's I was trying to explain to you why android is such sh*t.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope. I never said android sucks. I said me speaking on behalf of iPhone fanboys, but I personally don't agree that ios is better, in fact is the other way around. I'll leave it with that. 

Just wanted to see your opinions.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> First, no need to get so hostile. And as I have said. You all missing the point...

Click to collapse



Dear friend, I completely agree with you that all of us are missing your point. And you know why.. Because you never told us your points. Give us facts and data instead of simply bashing android and saying iPhones are the best. Btw if you are lost on the internet this is XDA, where majority of the development takes place for android devices.. No.. Actually almost all the development because you can't do anything with your iPhones. 

P.S. - It would be better if we all get back to the topic of this thread then arguing on which one is better.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Dear friend, I completely agree with you that all of us are missing your point. And you know why.. Because you never told us your points. Give us facts and data instead of simply bashing android and saying iPhones are the best. Btw if you are lost on the internet this is XDA, where majority of the development takes place for android devices.. No.. Actually almost all the development because you can't do anything with your iPhones.
> 
> P.S. - It would be better if we all get back to the topic of this thread then arguing on which one is better.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Here 




jeyd02 said:


> Nope. I never said android sucks. I said me speaking on behalf of iPhone fanboys, but I personally don't agree that ios is better, in fact is the other way around. I'll leave it with that.
> 
> Just wanted to see your opinions.

Click to collapse



Now I apologize for confusion. Just wanted to know how people here are aware of the potential of android. Maybe if they can defend themselves. Anyway maybe I took an inappropriate path. 

Moving on :/


----------



## poison spyder (Jun 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Dear friend, I completely agree with you that all of us are missing your point. And you know why.. Because you never told us your points. Give us facts and data instead of simply bashing android and saying iPhones are the best. Btw if you are lost on the internet this is XDA, where majority of the development takes place for android devices.. No.. Actually almost all the development because you can't do anything with your iPhones.
> 
> P.S. - It would be better if we all get back to the topic of this thread then arguing on which one is better.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



True said....peace guys

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> Do you think I'm trolling? , I'm stating my opinion in behalf of others... Probably you haven't seen my motive yet. But please instead of accusing me I beg to differ. If you don't have anything to say....
> 
> 
> Edit : you guys can see it...  Right?

Click to collapse



Sorry dude all I saw was you saying " android sucks". On this site I and most others would consider that trolling yes. 

whether or not something was lost in translation so to speak I have no idea..I go by what I read plain and simple.

Now back to topic. ..

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or S4


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 14, 2014)

force70 said:


> Sorry dude all I saw was you saying " android sucks". On this site I and most others would consider that trolling yes.
> 
> whether or not something was lost in translation so to speak I have no idea..I go by what I read plain and simple.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or S4

Click to collapse



No problem. I was making myself an basher so to speak. My fault.


----------



## force70 (Jun 14, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> No problem. I was making myself an basher so to speak. My fault.

Click to collapse



Ah....Okay lol....missed that intent.

My bad.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or S4


----------



## yueyejinghun (Jun 15, 2014)

well now I have a Samsung Galaxy S5. It's very good. I think my next phone will still be Samsung


----------



## pawlacz (Jun 15, 2014)

HI,
I want to buy a new android smartphone and I can't choose between samsung galaxy s 5 mini and Xperia ZR. Xperia seems to be better (more ram and sgs is not yet on the market) but I don't know does it have good cyanogenmod support. I'm going to use this phone for quite long time (3 years) so I would like to have something with good cyanogenmod support. Should I buy sgs5 mini for better cyanogen mode suport or it doesn't matter and I can safely go for Xperia ZR?


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 15, 2014)

banjara said:


> After Android phones,  I can't even imagine having a windows phone. Hate the ui and unavailability of apps.

Click to collapse











darkmystel said:


> I ain't a fan of Samsung though, their last good device was the note 2
> Yeah G3 then go for it
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using XDA Free mobile app
> ...

Click to collapse











Bunchanie said:


> Why not? it is only a phone.. I would like to try new things..
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will be wait for the new Microsoft phones.

Click to collapse



The lumia 930 is going to be awesome - and if you keep hold of your old Android phone for any of the apps that aren't yet available then you don't miss too much. 

--------------------------------------
I had to write this with my left hand you know,  I like to keep the right one busy.


----------



## ask5868 (Jun 15, 2014)

round 350$ which cell phone do you suggest?


----------



## banjara (Jun 15, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> I'm not bashing android. I don't know what people see in android really. They don't know anything. IOS is simple and work better. It doesn't matter if it's overpriced Apple's are best product it's worth right?

Click to collapse



Are you starting an endless argument at a forum full of android lovers? 



ask5868 said:


> round 350$ which cell phone do you suggest?

Click to collapse



Depends a lot on your requirements. Anyways,  oneplus one! Or oppo find 5 mini should be in that range too!!


----------



## el_chupa_cabra (Jun 15, 2014)

S5 and M8 just dont do it for me so i think im going to be getting a G3, best looking device currently for me


----------



## charles.selrahc (Jun 16, 2014)

What to choose? Nexus 4 or LG G2 mini? Thanks everyone!


----------



## Exod1us (Jun 16, 2014)

Nexus 6 next year


----------



## panpjp (Jun 16, 2014)

Nexus 6 (if Google doesn't discontinue it) else G3. Other than that: anything that isn't android or apple. Honestly, Android's framework is crappy. Why use Java when C++/other object oriented languages will always be superior? Interoperability? Ever seen march=generic in Gentoo?

/rant

Sent from my One X+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jun 16, 2014)

charles.selrahc said:


> What to choose? Nexus 4 or LG G2 mini? Thanks everyone!

Click to collapse



Nexus 4. You can easily pick up a 16GB for under $200 in excellent condition (eBay, Swappa). Faster processor, better GPU, higher res screen, twice the RAM, and you can hack the N4 to enable the built-in LTE radio. The ONLY area where the LG G2 Mini has an advantage over the N4 is that if you have a ton of music/video that you want on your phone, the G2 Mini has a microSD slot. 

You should also look at the Moto G LTE though. 8gb built-in storage, microSD slot, 720p HD screen. Camera isn't the best though.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 16, 2014)

Huawei phone ( a big one ) and a wp phone

--->Hit Thanks If I Helped You <---


----------



## Move4 (Jun 16, 2014)

Iphone 6


----------



## SANTUMIL (Jun 16, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3


----------



## tomba2k (Jun 16, 2014)

After spending few hours more than expecting on comparing specs of phones I was considering, I've started thinking few of things I've could help solve or speed up someone else's doubts ^.^
So, if you are reluctant to make choices based on cometics, here's my spreadsheet and steps:

1) went to http://www.gsmarena.com/search.php3
made this choices:
http://www.gsmarena.com/results.php...ize=5.0&sColor=&nBatteryCapacity=2500&idNFC=1
(changed them before finishing spreadsheet)
2) went to http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=pdacomparer
choose phones to compare:
http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=pdacom...id6=5592&id7=4557&id8=4343&id9=4934&id10=5764
3) copied data, fixed rows misalignment
4) in sheet 2 I've changed text values to more comparable, deleted some unrelevant rows
5) in sheet 3 deleted everything except values to compare, replaced some words/text
6) in sheet 4 put lookup->match values based on order/values of your criteria
7) make proper formulas to get info how big is the difference between models inside some criteria
8) get info what criteria takes how much of importance in result
9) compare that info in sheet 5, and scale function values to get proper order of criterias
10) 'volies', you have numbers to make a choice of your choice, just compare order index and price at you can get the phone xD

It is far from perfect, because criterias are ordered, but probably not perfectly compared, and there is much of induction, yet, I believe there is no benefit in checking it all deductively 

If you didn't see some benefit in it, you probably laughed while reading it


----------



## zzz010101 (Jun 16, 2014)

using nexus 5. if nexus series is going to the end. LG will be the best choice for me.
LG is improving and G3 is better than s5 in any aspects.


----------



## comolik (Jun 16, 2014)

just purchased an old galaxy s2, flashed it with cm11 and nogapps and am pretty happy with it so far


----------



## Alienns (Jun 16, 2014)

If you ask me i`ll pass on Sony. Since they don`t release phone update almost at all or they are faaarr behind with updates. Sometimes they say that there will be update and nothings happen for months. No Custom Roms also.

Most stable android device i have first is old HTC Desire with amoled display with custom Rom, Rom was Moded Oxygen ROM. 6 months without single reboot or crash or data lost. When that phone need to ring it is ALWAYS instant without LAG what most new android phones have especially slow ones, first phone start to vibrating than sound and after 1-2 sec or more, than display is waking up and than you can actually answer a call. What is so stupid. Google should really work on that since is so annoying watching in some phones and actually you can`t answer for few sec.


----------



## bleggy (Jun 17, 2014)

moto x 64gb.
unlocked gsm / motomaker
bamboo back + neon colors
its gonna be sweet


----------



## DeMockCracy (Jun 17, 2014)

*Xolo 1000 Opus*

Xolo 1000 Opus, 1.2 quad,1 GB,Videocore GPU, cheap as cheap can get. Awesome phone for fooling around with mods and roms. If you guys know any cheaper and better phones please do reply.


----------



## gebana (Jun 17, 2014)

maybe lenovo 850+


----------



## Thlakias (Jun 17, 2014)

xiaomi mi3


----------



## ceu vajem (Jun 18, 2014)

i have nexus 4.. and the next is LG g3


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 18, 2014)

Nexus 4 vs Moto G...  Which one should I buy?  Please help!  With reasons please   

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tech_yeet (Jun 18, 2014)

nofa32 said:


> Himax Pure 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That battery dose not look like it will last long 2200mAh for a phone with a CPU ke that it should be aleast 2600mAh or higher...


----------



## jeyd02 (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheap $350 lg g2

http://www.androidorigin.com/lg-g2-deal-price-349-ebay/


----------



## daveypnz (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi guys I currently have an sg7500 but I'm getting a bit sick of it however I don't want to spend much on a phone at all, I'll be buying 2nd hand. Can you please recommend me the cheapest options that won't have severe lag issues like the sg7500! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## omitsolutions (Jun 19, 2014)

*Mobile Apps Development Company*

Waiting for iPhone 5


----------



## Mandeep148 (Jun 19, 2014)

omitsolutions said:


> Waiting for iPhone 5

Click to collapse



5 or 6?

Sent from my SM-G900H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ankush123245 (Jun 19, 2014)

Very much confused! I am going to buy a new phone tommorow.
But still not able to decide what to buy? I want a phone under $290 (Rs.20000) with best system performance, but I am not satisfied with the suggestions dat I have got. Plz help me ;(

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kusay_1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*LG G2 FTW*

You know,the LG G2 is quite cheap now,and it;s not so far from the top end superphones right now,so,i'll go with the LG G2,although i'm not a fan of glossy plastic


----------



## teonagode (Jun 19, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> Very much confused! I am going to buy a new phone tommorow.
> But still not able to decide what to buy? I want a phone under $290 (Rs.20000) with best system performance, but I am not satisfied with the suggestions dat I have got. Plz help me ;(
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3 maybe 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## umair85 (Jun 19, 2014)

love my G2. wonderful phone.

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

even i bought 4 of them. (all of them D802)
one for me and rest for my family members. all of them loving it :victory:
and i do suggest G2 to my friends as well without giving it a second thought, as its way better than we have in market right now also alot cheaper:good:

currently running CloudyG3 Rom on my G2 and i dont feel any need to upgrade to G3


----------



## Flame_Beard (Jun 19, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> No, Apple is the best. No android phone can compare to iPhone. Android still sucks and it's slow. IPhone it's simple and it just works better than android. You are a fan boy maybe can't buy a phone.

Click to collapse



Try changing your notification bar toggles...oh wait...you don't have any.
Try recording your phone calls natively...oh wait...you can't
Try loading another OS so that you can customise everything you could ever want or change functionality so that it suits you...still can't? 

Did I hear someone shouting superiority? Yeah Android still takes the cake there for the better OS. 

Don't get me wrong I love Apple's simplicity, and as you say it just works, but at a price, they cage your functionality. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## umair85 (Jun 19, 2014)

Flame_Beard said:


> Try changing your notification bar toggles...oh wait...you don't have any.
> Try recording your phone calls natively...oh wait...you can't
> Try loading another OS so that you can customise everything you could ever want or change functionality so that it suits you...still can't?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



buying apple is somewhat like getting arrested even after paying alot


----------



## nikisali (Jun 19, 2014)

in futuro comprerò un nuovo telefono è sono indeciso tra htc one or nexus 5
Quale  mi consigliate

Ps. Scusate per il mio inglese poco corretto , sono italiano


----------



## Kusay_1 (Jun 19, 2014)

*IPhone buying*



umair85 said:


> buying apple is somewhat like getting arrested even after paying alot

Click to collapse



Buying an IPhone is like entering a kindergarden,you cant do anything,unless Mrs apple decides its time to

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




umair85 said:


> love my G2. wonderful phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How do you feel about the "Feel"of the phone,cause for me the GS4 is disguisting in hand,sort of thing,so is the LG G2 like that?

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------

i wanna go with the LG G2 because it has great specs,and its cheap now


----------



## subinsg (Jun 19, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> Very much confused! I am going to buy a new phone tommorow.
> But still not able to decide what to buy? I want a phone under $290 (Rs.20000) with best system performance, but I am not satisfied with the suggestions dat I have got. Plz help me ;(
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i suggest u go for moto g 4g.....best mid rage so far....it also comes in ferrari edition kevlar back pannel


----------



## rajverma3135 (Jun 19, 2014)

*What Dual sim active phone not standby to buy?*

Hi everyone 

I am planning to buy a dual sim active phone on contract in UK. I had a look at htc one dual sim which works on dual sim management and user can use both sides and receive calls on both numbers at same time. 

Please help me decide what phone to get on contract. 

Thanks


----------



## Digital Controller (Jun 20, 2014)

rajverma3135 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am planning to buy a dual sim active phone on contract in UK. I had a look at htc one dual sim which works on dual sim management and user can use both sides and receive calls on both numbers at same time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well I found a list of the "supposedly" best dual sim phones....it's on phonearena, I would post but I don't have 10 posts yet lol.

I would look into the Alcatel One Touch Idol though, looks like a solid device.


----------



## umair85 (Jun 20, 2014)

Kusay_1 said:


> Buying an IPhone is like entering a kindergarden,you cant do anything,unless Mrs apple decides its time to
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



lol @ Mrs Apple

well feel of the phone is a bit slippery, so to handle worst case situtations i got Spigen SlimArmor for it (back cover). Though one of my friend threw away his backcover that he likes it without it, but in my opinion i like it with this SlimArmor it feels grippy and no worries if phone gets dropped accidently etc, (i got it dropped 3 times from waist height) and without cover it feels delicate/execute kinda thing, thanks to its very small bezzels


----------



## corn4ahead (Jun 20, 2014)

temple_run said:


> I think i'll buy G3 805
> 
> Gửi từ LG-D802 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If it comes to the states  anytime soon.


----------



## hackmod (Jun 20, 2014)

LG g3 or note 3


----------



## Con12 (Jun 21, 2014)

Any flagship phone that has a removable back cover, SD card slot and looks nice.


----------



## 302dude (Jun 21, 2014)

*Need some input on buying new device*

Hey everyone i am just asking for some input and suggestions on my next phone i will be buying this week or next. I am between several devices, nexus 5, htc one,galaxy note or galaxy s4 maybe 5, I would like a one plus one but they are really outrageously priced right now. i enjoy rooting and modding my phones and learning more about the dev community everyday so i am kind of leaning towards the nexus. any experience or knowledge first hand of these devices would be greatly appreciated.thanks


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

Con12 said:


> Any flagship phone that has a removable back cover, SD card slot and looks nice.

Click to collapse



The Note 2 is currently the best flagship phone for me. It still operates as smooth as butter now. 







302dude said:


> Hey everyone i am just asking for some input and suggestions on my next phone i will be buying this week or next. I am between several devices, nexus 5, htc one,galaxy note or galaxy s4 maybe 5, I would like a one plus one but they are really outrageously priced right now. i enjoy rooting and modding my phones and learning more about the dev community everyday so i am kind of leaning towards the nexus. any experience or knowledge first hand of these devices would be greatly appreciated.thanks

Click to collapse



I would say a Note, considering it doesn't have 4.3 aka Knox. HTC One is also a good choice,  but some variants has a locked bootloader,  but if you would want to go through the trouble unlocking the bootloader,  the One is a good choice. S4 and S5 has Knox, so... Yea... 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## jetbee (Jun 21, 2014)

*yes*

Xperia Z2 ultra!


----------



## PeterLustig61 (Jun 21, 2014)

Looking for a replacement of my S4.  Should have a HD display,  SD card,  replaceable battery and the standard set of sensors.  At least 16 GB internal memory,  32 would be better.  128 GB SD would be nice also. 

And no Samsung anymore as rooting gets harder and harder. 

Thanks 
Peter 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MercMode (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm using Xperia mini pro and Xperia Z. I'm STILL hoping one day a standard size phone with physical keyboard will be released, i can't see why such a phone isn't in development, it would be a big seller.


----------



## ilovemymac (Jun 21, 2014)

Iphone 6 what else. No android here. Such a pain to use. Android is just never as smooth as iOS. I use it on these mini pcs all the time and it's always slower. Also hate that not all apps work on all devices. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

ilovemymac said:


> Iphone 6 what else. No android here. Such a pain to use. Android is just never as smooth as iOS. I use it on these mini pcs all the time and it's always slower. Also hate that not all apps work on all devices.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Woah woah woah... If u love IOS so much, why are you here? You should be on your sofa enjoying IOS not here complaining. You get more (much more) features on IOS, and it's 1gb RAM won't be able to handle it. Bet it's 1.3ghz dual core processor would just crumble under pressure. Say that IOS is receiving basic widget support and 3rd party keyboard support? When did that come to Android? I'm not gonna continue, but if you want to complain, go to your Apple camp and complain, they'll be more than willing to listen. Thanks, conversation ends here. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## ilovemymac (Jun 21, 2014)

I was here becUse it's a dev forum and I talk android mini pcs. However I saw what smartphone you going to get so I thought id comment. Didn't know it was only for android lovers. And you can't compare an Apple processor running iOS to an android. They don't stack up. Android requires far more power to run. For instance my Apple TV 2 that is what 5 years old out paces any dual core androids and even some quad cores that came out just last year. I love apple I was complaining why would anyone want droids? Never understood. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jun 21, 2014)

ilovemymac said:


> I was here becUse it's a dev forum and I talk android mini pcs. However I saw what smartphone you going to get so I thought id comment. Didn't know it was only for android lovers. And you can't compare an Apple processor running iOS to an android. They don't stack up. Android requires far more power to run. For instance my Apple TV 2 that is what 5 years old out paces any dual core androids and even some quad cores that came out just last year. I love apple I was complaining why would anyone want droids? Never understood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All thats great. ..but no one here cares. 

sent from Canada via my Note 3 or Note 2


----------



## ilovemymac (Jun 21, 2014)

I have seen other iphone users here


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

ilovemymac said:


> I have seen other iphone users here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If they're complaining, ask them to get out along with you,  if they're not, learn from them. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## ilovemymac (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not complaining I love my iphone and iPad 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jun 21, 2014)

ilovemymac said:


> I have seen other iphone users here
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Some guys have both android and apple...which is fine...im not an apple hater per se but coming into an android forum with negative comments about it is never going to go over well my friend.

sent from Canada via my Note 3 or Note 2


----------



## Irwenzhao (Jun 21, 2014)

ilovemymac said:


> I was here becUse it's a dev forum and I talk android mini pcs. However I saw what smartphone you going to get so I thought id comment. Didn't know it was only for android lovers. And you can't compare an Apple processor running iOS to an android. They don't stack up. Android requires far more power to run. For instance my Apple TV 2 that is what 5 years old out paces any dual core androids and even some quad cores that came out just last year. I love apple I was complaining why would anyone want droids? Never understood.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Android has far more features than a iPhone has, and it's open source, so other manufacturers can add their features in it,  thus requiring more power, now, please leave this thread alone. For the sake of other XDA users. 

N7105 rocking AOSB with AGNi kernel,
Click "Thanks" if I was of any help!


----------



## ogk12 (Jun 21, 2014)

I wish to buy Nexus5 or next reference phone
BUT if the time is too late i want G3:fingers-crossed:


----------



## QuimbyDogg (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm actually considering getting a BlackBerry Q10.  I buy all my phones out of contract to retain unlimited data and the price is getting to be about right (180-200$)

I have used all of the mobile OS platforms and can appreciate aspects of most of them.  I don't really feel partial to any brand and just want something that works functionally really well.  I loved the tinkering you can do with Android but I don't necessarily NEED it.  Unfortunately, I really enjoy having physical keys on a phone and this seems to be something making me more of a dinosaur.  There isn't a single Android qwerty candybar form factor phone on Verizon that I know of, and I'm done ever trying to use a massive horizontal bulky ass slide keyboard like a Motrola Droid.  I primarily text and e-mail more than anything else on my phone so it just seems to make sense to have real buttons and do it comfortably.

Are there any decent modern qwerty Android phones?


----------



## kriznanda (Jun 21, 2014)

hope for hands on LG G3 later


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 21, 2014)

Want S5 

Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Darksoun (Jun 21, 2014)

My next smartphone g4

Enviado desde mi LG-D802 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## iamtapu (Jun 22, 2014)

NEXUS 6 maybe


----------



## s8freak (Jun 22, 2014)

Just ordered my gold S5 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Vision powered SGH-I337 rockin cCc


----------



## force70 (Jun 22, 2014)

s4freak said:


> Just ordered my gold S5
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Vision powered SGH-I337 rockin cCc

Click to collapse



No G3 for you?

sent from Canada via my Note 3 or Note 2


----------



## s8freak (Jun 22, 2014)

force70 said:


> No G3 for you?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3 or Note 2

Click to collapse



In august force next line upgrade 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Vision powered SGH-I337 rockin cCc


----------



## Naruto-sama (Jun 22, 2014)

Lg G3:good:


----------



## PeterLustig61 (Jun 22, 2014)

Probably G4 also

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DarioJRC (Jun 22, 2014)

My next smartphone will be a motorola, I handled some and I love also the "Pure Android" is the best u can be! [emoji1][emoji12][emoji106][emoji111]

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Derpoholic (Jun 22, 2014)

Anyone know when the next Samsung phone will come out? I wanna get note  but it’s so old now

GT - i9300 | Cm11 | Boeffla Kernel |


----------



## Orochi_T (Jun 22, 2014)

mine is Xperia L


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 22, 2014)

Wonder when HTC one e8 will be release.....

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Svid (Jun 22, 2014)

From note 3 to Sony Z2. Worth the upgrade? Need to decide untill next week.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guojun (Jun 22, 2014)

I'd rather wait for the note 4.


----------



## jizzle0930 (Jun 22, 2014)

Or Amazon Flagship the "fire"

Sent from my HTC0P4E1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## runeupo (Jun 22, 2014)

hey guys, what's your opinion for a 4-inch-easy-to-carry-in-your-pocket ?


----------



## RealMikeyTaylor (Jun 23, 2014)

The S5 looks nice.  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 23, 2014)

runeupo said:


> hey guys, what's your opinion for a 4-inch-easy-to-carry-in-your-pocket ?

Click to collapse



If you're looking for a "flagship", there aren't very many small Androids that qualify as high performance or top-end. In fact, there's only one, the Sony Xperia Z1 compact. 4.3" 720p screen (higher pixel density than an iPhone), blazing fast Snapdragon 800 quad core 2.2GHz, 2GB RAM, 20MP camera. Unlocked GSM that's compatible internationally and on AT&T and T-Mobile in the US. 

The Galaxy S4 Mini isn't too shabby. The screen isn't the fanciest, but it'll run smoothly with the dual core 1.7GHz S400.

I can give you some other choices, but I'd need to know where you are and/or what carrier you're on.

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------




QuimbyDogg said:


> I'm actually considering getting a BlackBerry Q10.  I buy all my phones out of contract to retain unlimited data and the price is getting to be about right (180-200$)
> 
> I have used all of the mobile OS platforms and can appreciate aspects of most of them. I don't really feel partial to any brand and just want something that works functionally really well. I loved the tinkering you can do with Android but I don't necessarily NEED it. Unfortunately, I really enjoy having physical keys on a phone and this seems to be something making me more of a dinosaur. There isn't a single Android qwerty candybar form factor phone on Verizon that I know of, and I'm done ever trying to use a massive horizontal bulky ass slide keyboard like a Motrola Droid. I primarily text and e-mail more than anything else on my phone so it just seems to make sense to have real buttons and do it comfortably.

Click to collapse



The Q10 can run Android apps, so it's not a horrible choice, considering how limited BB apps are. Its 3.1" screen has a 1:1 ratio, so it's a bit odd, and definitely not the best when it comes to video or games that are intended for widescreens. But it'll work fine for texting/email and browsing. I have a co-worker that owns one, and he likes it (and no, he's not a dinosaur, he's 24). He says it's smooth and fast, and although the gesture navigation is weird at first, you can figure it out quickly enough.



> Are there any decent modern qwerty Android phones?

Click to collapse



Not really. They're all old and/or with with sub-par specs. The best on Verizon is still the Droid 4, but you'll have to find a used or NOS one online, because Verizon doesn't offer them directly anymore. There were rumors of a Droid 5, but nothing for quite a while now.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 23, 2014)

iPhone 5S and S5

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With NeatROM


----------



## runeupo (Jun 23, 2014)

@Planterz , thanks for your reply ; sony is beautiful, but high end and high budget ; am from NL and looking for small and affordable phone. Currently on Motorola's Defy which isn't too bad, but looking for some what faster. Thanks.


----------



## DCX2 (Jun 23, 2014)

thanks man


----------



## Planterz (Jun 23, 2014)

runeupo said:


> @Planterz , thanks for your reply ; sony is beautiful, but high end and high budget ; am from NL and looking for small and affordable phone. Currently on Motorola's Defy which isn't too bad, but looking for some what faster. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Check out the Galaxy Ace 3. There appears to be 2 versions, a 3G (cheaper) and an LTE (more expensive) that works on all of NL's bands. The LTE version has 8gb of built-in storage, while the 3G only has 4GB. The LTE version also has NFC and a higher capacity battery (1800mAh vs 1500) and a better processor, but I can't really find specifics, plus I don't speak Dutch. The LTE is a hair thicker (10mm vs 9.8). I did a bit of looking around, and it seems like you can find one for about 200 euros (but again, I don't speak Dutch, and might have misunderstood something).

This phone is actually pretty similar to my current phone, the Galaxy Light (only available on T-Mobile in the US). Same screen, anyway. The 4" TFT 480x800 (233ppi) screen isn't amazing, but it's good enough. Accurate colors, vibrant (if you turn brightness up), and not painful to look at. The camera(s) also appears to be the same. The 5MP rear camera takes OK photos in decent light; good enough for Facebook, anyway. I think it takes very good macro pictures. But, being a 5MP, it's not going to give highly detailed pictures of stuff far away, or give great detail in full-size pics. But for cropped photos to share on the internet, it's good enough for most things. I find my Galaxy Light to be very pocketable, and it's actually a bit thicker (10.3) and a few grams heavier than even the LTE Ace 3 (height/breadth are nearly identical).

Unless there's some other phone I'm unaware of, I don't think you'll find a better value in a 4" than the Ace 3. Other 4" phones have lower specs, and/or don't have LTE. There's other options for LTE, but they're all significantly bigger with 4.5"+ screens. It's very possible I don't know of other phones, as I'm not very familiar with the European market, or what inexpensive (possibly Chinese) phones are common over there. But even then, I don't think you'd go wrong with the Ace 3.


----------



## ishan1993 (Jun 23, 2014)

My next smart phone is xperia Z2

Sent from my Xperia U using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cy56 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Need a phone with these specs*

I need a phone which has: performance, battery life, camera with great picture quality and most important it should support/it should be present or going to be added in XDA Forum.

My requirements are:

Minimum 1.2 GHz Dual core (If possible Qualcomm please)
350 MHz or more GPU Adreno or Mali only.
5 MP or more camera with flash and (If possible ISO more than 800 supported). Should be good for low light photography. HD recording isn't an issue.
Battery life more than 10 hours.
USB OTG if possible.
768 MB or more RAM. 1 GB preffered.
Upgradable to 4.4 (via Official or Unofficial port) is a must.
Screen minimum 3.7 inch with min res 480x800 and display should be scratch resistant.
Should be present or going to be added in XDA forum so that I can Unlock it and install custom ROM.

Maximum price range is INR (Rs.) 15000 or $250. (Prices vary according to country so please suggest a phone which is available in India under this price range.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 23, 2014)

cy56 said:


> I need a phone which has: performance, battery life, camera with great picture quality and most important it should support/it should be present or going to be added in XDA Forum.
> 
> My requirements are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a lot of phones that fit those requirements. Check out the Sony Xperia SP. The 1.7GHz dual core Snapdragon S4 Pro with Adreno 320 GPU (400MHz) is still quite capable, good screen, decent 8mp camera, etc. I think official is only at 4.3JB, but there's 4.4KK ROMS out there. It might be at the upper range of your price, but you should be able to find one. 

Otherwise, Moto G isn't a bad choice. Or a used Nexus 4.


----------



## DemoCloud (Jun 23, 2014)

*new member*

I would love to get the galaxy s5. Have the s4 now.


----------



## teonagode (Jun 23, 2014)

DemoCloud said:


> I would love to get the galaxy s5. Have the s4 now.

Click to collapse



Better wait for the Note 4 as the S5 isent worth upgrading to.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## alfo2004 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sony xperia z2

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lodis_McGuire (Jun 24, 2014)

*Need Recommendation*

I want to buy phone <= $200 in budget with good performance,great picture quality,nice speaker sound,1 GB RAM or more and 4.2,4.3 or 4.4 OS

can you give me your opinion about what phone i should buy?


----------



## ekine (Jun 24, 2014)

The next Nexus (x) Contrary to rumors


----------



## Cybermar (Jun 24, 2014)

*I should*

Hi I am From Pakistan 
I should Buy For Samsung Note 10.1


----------



## ekine (Jun 24, 2014)

Cybermar said:


> Hi I am Pakistan
> I should Buy For Samsung Note 10.1

Click to collapse



Lol
As smartphone? I think is excessive


----------



## driverless (Jun 24, 2014)

Lodis_McGuire said:


> I want to buy phone <= $200 in budget with good performance,great picture quality,nice speaker sound,1 GB RAM or more and 4.2,4.3 or 4.4 OS
> 
> can you give me your opinion about what phone i should buy?

Click to collapse



For $200, Moto G maybe? I think Moto G is currently the best android phone available for a budget of $200. I might be wrong though =P

Anniways, I think my next mobile phone would be Oneplus One.


----------



## sergialess (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm on Galaxy Nexus since 2 years.
Although it is working pretty well, my choices could be:
- Nexus 5
- Galaxy S5
- Xperia Z2
- HTC M8

In this order.


----------



## essassian (Jun 24, 2014)

I've always gone with the HTC lineup along my two year contract with AT&T, so I will probably go with the HTC One M8. But the LG G3 also looks promising.....


----------



## Zachinater (Jun 24, 2014)

*which tablet convertible/laptop*

it is set in stone that i want an android device for this, but I'm stuck between a few android convertibles and even laptops.

my options:
asus transformer pad tf701t
asus transformer pad tf303c
hp slatebook x2
hp slatebook 14


battery and performance are of the utmost importance

and a good screen. hence the reason why all have a 1080p display or better.


----------



## Uanagana (Jun 24, 2014)

*My next smartphone*

My next smartphone will be an Oppo Find 7


----------



## shdwphnx (Jun 24, 2014)

*Looking for a new "phablet"*

Hello,

I am looking for a new "phablet" with the following criteria...
1. Compatible with T-Mobile USA for both voice & data.
2. Display size between 6.5" and 8.5" with 1920x1080 or better resolution.
3. 8 megapixel (or better) camera with flash.
4. MicroSD support.
5. Android 4.1 or newer.

So far, the closest I have found is the Sony Xperia Z Ultra.  While the 6.4" screen is slightly smaller than I want, the real deal breaker on it is the lack of a flash for the camera.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## udsting143 (Jun 25, 2014)

Patiently waiting for the iPhone 6


----------



## PIKETEAM (Jun 25, 2014)

from quebec videotron Samsung s5


----------



## carlfinity (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm eyeing the Z1  or a Z2 after my SP maybe a year from now. The waterproof feature should work well here in the tropics.


----------



## Lodis_McGuire (Jun 25, 2014)

driverless said:


> For $200, Moto G maybe? I think Moto G is currently the best android phone available for a budget of $200. I might be wrong though =P

Click to collapse



Service center Motorola in my country is rare,so can you give me another suggestion?


----------



## vedhasd (Jun 25, 2014)

Bought one moto e for my mom, its best bait at ₹7000 and best battery life

Sent from my XT1022 using xda premium


----------



## CielYue (Jun 25, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I think i will buy the next Nexus device,that is the real google phone.:laugh:


----------



## Polso (Jun 25, 2014)

I can't decide between Nexus 5 or Lg G2. I will root/unlock it and also mod. Help me


----------



## Cro1d (Jun 25, 2014)

Will Chrome work on CWM? I mean it works on the stock rom but will it work if i install CWM? Thanks.


----------



## JamesProto (Jun 25, 2014)

Maybe Sansung S5 or Nexus 5
But I can't decide yet.

Sansung S5 looks powerful, but I have heard that it doesn't run smoothly, and it will become very hot when playing games.
Also, someone told me that its Pentile Matrix makes its real resolution low.

Nexus 5 is fast and cool, but I hate that I can't put a microSD inside

PS. Recently I see that HTC One M8 is cool too.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 25, 2014)

I think if you are rooting and modding anyway the g2 is the better option. I got the nexus as an attempt to quit modding. I can stand being stock easier on this than anything else.

So far I've gone over a month with my new nexus and still stock. Its like being sober after a period of alcoholism.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JC00P3R (Jun 25, 2014)

After a view years with HTC phones I planned to buy a Z2, LG G3 or a Nexus 6.

Sent from my HTC One X+ using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stackdaddy (Jun 25, 2014)

*LG G3*

LG G3 looks good. LG G2 rocks with xdabbebs mod and rom. Can only imagine that a faster processor, better software and camera could be better.


----------



## cy56 (Jun 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> There's a lot of phones that fit those requirements. Check out the Sony Xperia SP. The 1.7GHz dual core Snapdragon S4 Pro with Adreno 320 GPU (400MHz) is still quite capable, good screen, decent 8mp camera, etc. I think official is only at 4.3JB, but there's 4.4KK ROMS out there. It might be at the upper range of your price, but you should be able to find one.
> 
> Otherwise, Moto G isn't a bad choice. Or a used Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much! I'll look after your suggestion and most probably I'll buy this one in a very few days.


----------



## Navitron (Jun 25, 2014)

HTC M8 definitely.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 25, 2014)

I have my S5 in my hand what a beast of a phone people can naysay all they want but I love this phone.

"And on that bombshell...It's time to end the show!"
Sent from my AT&T G900A Soon to be Vision powered


----------



## T3STY (Jun 25, 2014)

Galaxy S vs HTC HD2
NOTE: I have read the older threads HD2 vs Galaxy S, but they're from the very beginnings of the two and, while I still believe some of the comments are fair enough, they refer to other times.

Ok, so here's the background: I own a Galaxy S (GT-i9000) and I am not satisfied at all with it. Whatever Android version I'll flash on it, it does always strike back with some annoying bugs. Stock GB 2.3.6 works but many apps I have will not go along with it; CM9 (ICS 4.0.4) works, but hangs too often. CM10 (both JB 4.1.2 and 4.2.1) for some reason is so slow I can't even keep it for a day-to-day use, and it crashes frequently with no apparent reason. Finally I ended up using a CM11 nightly (KK 4.4.2), and seems to work, I'm still testing it.
But the point is I can't keep going on like this. It's more than a year that I don't have a stable configuration on the phone and I keep flashing ROMs and installing apps over and over every two weeks or so, every time going through all the settings again and again, restoring backing up and restoring... I'm just tired of it all!
Today, good news: A friend gifted me his HTC HD2 because he messed up with the software and the phone wasn't working anymore. I managed to flash the original WM6.5 OS and I found out that the touchscreen wouldn't respond to any kind of touches -> most probable cause, as discovered from searches, is the touchscreen controller which got broken. A touchscreen (only) would cost me around 25€ (around 35$ USD) excluded the costs of the actual replacing job. Not a very big deal, I may afford that.
I haven't tried an Android OS on the HD2 (even if wanted, I couldn't with a broken touch) but I see there are many custom ROMs available, and this is nice. Hardware differences seem to be not too big and honestly I like very much the HD2 design and the slightly heavy feel of it in my hand (off topic: what's all this thing about making phones light-weight? it's not like people would love to have a piece of paper in hand instead of a phone ). The Galaxy S is just awful from this point of view and as I said before, I am not satisfied at all with it.

The big question: is it worth spending money on the HD2, so I could replace my Galaxy S (possibly sell it)? Or should I keep the Galaxy S? When replying with your opinion on which should I keep, please add your reasons for suggesting such. And before you ask, yes, I have a whole life (apps) on android that I need so I would be using Android on the HD2. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 25, 2014)

I still have the original HTC desire which has the same processor as the hd2. I basically had the same type of issues you describe with your galaxy s. There are tons of Roms available but anything newer than gingerbread has issues and or gets slow with all the updated apps. 

Even on cm7 now it seems to be getting laggy not sure if its an issue or the latest Google apps and other newer apps (ones that actually are compatible with GB) are slowing it down.

I went with a Nexus 5 and use the desire for a sleep noise machine, alarm clock, mp3 player and and sometimes FM radio.

Right now my gf is using the desire while trying to sell her bb q10 to get either an iPhone again or maybe a nexus 4. 

My point is you may still have the same issues with the hd2 even though it's been so well supported for so long. The galaxy s was popular and has lots of Roms too. Its probably best to invest in something with a dual core s4 processor or better.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dadimyk (Jun 26, 2014)

*LG Fan*

I am currently using LGG2 and i am looking forward owning LGG3... :good:


----------



## ankush123245 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok, suggest phones having:
-qualcomm snapdragon chipset,
-8mp (or above) camera, 
-quad core 
under the price of $260 (Rs. 17000)

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jun 26, 2014)

Still using my samsung galaxy , i am not particular in the gadget as long mine still worked and can help my jobs, their are lots of good mobile now available in market today,, in a few months those latest now will old tomorrow my point is if it is needed you buy new one if not wait the time techno;ogy evolve fast.


----------



## maikel_swe (Jun 26, 2014)

HTC one M10(9) (2015)

I have the One M8 atm and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Riddik96 (Jun 26, 2014)

A galaxy ace 3 lte

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 26, 2014)

Riddik96 said:


> A galaxy ace 3 lte
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Huawei Ascend P7 Defenitly!


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jun 26, 2014)

Verizon customers check this out I think we might be getting the xperia z2

Thanks to @evleaks for the information if true lol


http://www.xperiablog.net/2014/06/16/verizon-xperia-z2-coming-in-august-2014/


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ovisionario (Jun 26, 2014)

Moto G! YEAH!:good:


----------



## Oskarrr (Jun 26, 2014)

I currently have a note 2, note 3 has been out for a while now.. I'll be buying the note 4!


----------



## Adge40 (Jun 26, 2014)

Just got a liquid Acer e3 UK single sim and can't do naff all with it,there's not even a ROM for it 

Sent from my E380 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## domino12 (Jun 26, 2014)

i have a samsung galaxy s2, i want to get a iphone next.


----------



## TechBurner (Jun 26, 2014)

Ordered a moto g just now!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 27, 2014)

domino12 said:


> i have a samsung galaxy s2, i want to get a iphone next.

Click to collapse



If you're gonna buy an iPhone then the first app you should try getting is Infinity blade 3

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 27, 2014)

Please help s4 Pro or moto g or nexus 4... which is better? Which one should i buy?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Please help s4 Pro or moto g or nexus 4... which is better? Which one should i buy?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



What The hell is S4 pro?
If i should choose between Moto G and Nexus 4 should you choose for Moto G .


----------



## luqman98 (Jun 27, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> What The hell is S4 pro?
> If i should choose between Moto G and Nexus 4 should you choose for Moto G .

Click to collapse



Perhaps the Snapdragon S4 Pro chipset lol.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

AH okay


----------



## Azhery (Jun 27, 2014)

a nexus dvices..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scyzor (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, guys and girls I want to hear from you why to get (or not) HTC One M8 or SGS5. I have two weeks to decide, but at that point I'm not sure which one to pick.

Currently I have SGS3, stock rooted, unlocked + Xposed tweaks, running TSF Launcher and I'm on AT&T.

What I'm looking for? Ability to root, unlock and customize little bit stock ROM using Xposed. Launcher, probably, I will replace with TSF anyway.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

Huawei acsend p7


----------



## susmitpatil (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm in the biggest dilemma of my life. I'm too confused between the One M8 and Xperia Z2.
The Z2 pulls me towards itself by it's camera, water resistance and battery; but then i read that the camera and battery on M8 is not bad either.
Tne One M8 attracts me by it's software, looks and audio quality (headphones. the speakers dont matter to me); but then i read that the Z2 software is not bad either.
I need to take a decision, please help me do it.

My requirements:
1. Good audio (headphones)
2. A good camera, whose pictures should look nice on social media (profile pictures on facebook and stuff).
3. Good development.
4. Battery life (I use 3g more than Wi-Fi; i should get through atleast 24 hours).

Other things like processor, display are good on both devices as far as i know. Still, inputs are welcome.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 27, 2014)

M8


----------



## masanamuthu (Jun 27, 2014)

Moto g

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SuperC2 (Jun 27, 2014)

*ARA*

I want to wait for the ARA phone, but my galaxy s2 may not hold out that long


----------



## dgibb2000 (Jun 27, 2014)

Galaxy S4

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

Or maybe galaxy S5


----------



## Twotems (Jun 27, 2014)

Huawei Honor 6 without a doubt. It ticks all the boxes and some I didn’t know existed like LTE Cat6.  It's a pity U.S.  Consumers continue to be brainwashed that only Samsung, Apple etc are the "best" phones available. The Lenovo k920 vibe z2 would be my second choice.


----------



## toncij (Jun 27, 2014)

*very complex req/wish list.. *

So, I'm pretty much in a mess lately about my next phone (which will probably last to next year when I will maybe go iPhone 6 if it would be what I hope it to)...

Z2 has what I value a lot - noise cancelling earphones, which is (I think?) not available on any other phone. Also it is waterproof which really can help, all that while being able to Qi charge, which is great. Good screen, large batter, good slow-mo camera (although I rarely ever use phone cam)... it all helps.

M8 has great software (supposedly much faster than TouchWiz, Sony, LG...), great speakers, great screen... lack Qi charging and is a bit slippery, which I don't really like.

G3 has everything looking good, but is supposedly not best software (slow on times like TouchWiz?) and is not waterproof. Not really a deal breaker but...

SGS5 looks to be good all-around. Amazing blacks and night-brightness, Qi, waterproof, replaceable battery, only fails looks to be TouchWiz...

and then:

Lumia 930 looks to be a very nice phone, but reviews are rare...

iPhone 5S feels bad to buy when 6 is comming soon.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> Please help s4 Pro or moto g or nexus 4... which is better? Which one should i buy?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're in the states (USA), I'd go with the Nexus 4, with the radio hacked for LTE. Of course, the Moto G LTE wouldn't be a bad choice either, especially if you want to boost your storage with a microSD card.

Outside the states, the Nexus 4 is still the superior device. Better processor, better GPU, 2x the RAM, better camera, etc. No LTE, of course, but if you're not on an LTE network, the Nexus 4 supports HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s, while the Moto G only does 21.1Mb/s. If you can get LTE, ignore both these phones and look at the Sony Xperia SP or a Galaxy S3.


----------



## SuperC2 (Jun 28, 2014)

If you can, wait until they release the project ARA phone, otherwise maybe the next nexus device.


----------



## GaMeR77 (Jun 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> If you're in the states (USA), I'd go with the Nexus 4, with the radio hacked for LTE. Of course, the Moto G LTE wouldn't be a bad choice either, especially if you want to boost your storage with a microSD card.
> 
> Outside the states, the Nexus 4 is still the superior device. Better processor, better GPU, 2x the RAM, better camera, etc. No LTE, of course, but if you're not on an LTE network, the Nexus 4 supports HSPA+ 42.2Mb/s, while the Moto G only does 21.1Mb/s. If you can get LTE, ignore both these phones and look at the Sony Xperia SP or a Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse



I am outside USA, and here is no 4g, so which is better?

Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

GaMeR77 said:


> I am outside USA, and here is no 4g, so which is better?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Ray using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



As I said, the Nexus 4 is a superior device. You can get one off eBay new for $230 or so from HK. The Moto G is cheaper, but limited to a slower HSPA speed, I do not know where you are or what speeds are available to you. But the Nexus 4 is still the better phone.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Huawei acsend p7


----------



## indigo501 (Jun 28, 2014)

I am waiting for more information / the launch of the "S5 mini". Hope for good hardware, good price and a pocket size. S4 and S5 are too big for me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Meizu phone


----------



## mrao (Jun 28, 2014)

Definitely the HTC One M8, or if I can find one where i m located, a OnePkus One


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Galaxy Pro Tablet


----------



## indigo501 (Jun 28, 2014)

S5 mini or Sony Xperia Z1 Compact


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

jgonzales74 said:


> Have the galaxy note 3 now...thought about the S5 but I love the note line. Battery life screen resolution for me it's perfect.

Click to collapse



Huawei Ascend P7 !


----------



## T3STY (Jun 28, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I still have the original HTC desire which has the same processor as the hd2. I basically had the same type of issues you describe with your galaxy s. There are tons of Roms available but anything newer than gingerbread has issues and or gets slow with all the updated apps.
> 
> Even on cm7 now it seems to be getting laggy not sure if its an issue or the latest Google apps and other newer apps (ones that actually are compatible with GB) are slowing it down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your advice buddy


----------



## lilblaze (Jun 28, 2014)

Looking forward to the Oneplus One or Moto X+1


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Moto X


----------



## gtallmadge (Jun 28, 2014)

Second here on the Moto X.
Best android phone I have used.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Huawei Acsend P7


----------



## c37 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a Z1 Compact since a week, and I think it is a great phone without any real disadvantages.
First impression: 9/10
Would recommend for practically everyone except people who want a huge screen.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 28, 2014)

bretto13 said:


> Nexus 5. Goodbye Verizon.

Click to collapse



Good choices. T-Mobile, I assume? It might sound corny, but switching from Verizon to T-Mobile is definitely one of the best things I've done for my life. Not only is T-Mo faster here in most places, but the freedom of unlimited data not only saves me a #$^%ton of money, but it's a load off my mind not having to worry about data caps and overage fees. Plus I can stream music at work, watch Netflix and download torrents at home (PdaNet+), and I don't have to pay for cable anymore too.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 28, 2014)

Xperia Z2


----------



## bretto13 (Jun 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Good choices. T-Mobile, I assume? It might sound corny, but switching from Verizon to T-Mobile is definitely one of the best things I've done for my life. Not only is T-Mo faster here in most places, but the freedom of unlimited data not only saves me a #$^%ton of money, but it's a load off my mind not having to worry about data caps and overage fees. Plus I can stream music at work, watch Netflix and download torrents at home (PdaNet+), and I don't have to pay for cable anymore too.

Click to collapse



T-Mobile coverage is non-existent here otherwise I would. AT&T and Sprint are usable, but no where near as solid of a network as Verizon, but I'm going to try one of the prepaid services like Net10 or Ting and see if it's usable.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jun 28, 2014)

For me a LG G2 
I'm on Contract and can't upgrade until next year, 
I don't know....
Whatever is available haha


----------



## bretto13 (Jun 28, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> For me a LG G2
> I'm on Contract and can't upgrade until next year,
> I don't know....
> Whatever is available haha

Click to collapse



I'm in the same situation and just got the G2. Pretty decent upgrade from my Note II. The screen is so much sharper and brighter. Really liking it so far. Will upgrade to a Nexus 5 or 6 when my contract is up and I can get off of Verizon.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 29, 2014)

bretto13 said:


> T-Mobile coverage is non-existent here otherwise I would. AT&T and Sprint are usable, but no where near as solid of a network as Verizon, but I'm going to try one of the prepaid services like Net10 or Ting and see if it's usable.

Click to collapse



You need to understand that such companies are MVNOs - Mobile Virtual Network Operator. That is to say that they don't have their own their own networks, but lease everything from the larger companies like Sprint, Verizon, T-Mobile, and AT&T. Some of such companies are actually subsidiaries of these larger companies. For example, if Sprint sucks in your area, then Boost and Virgin are going to suck too. Some companies use multiple providers, depending on the area and the phone you choose or bring.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_mobile_virtual_network_operators


----------



## bretto13 (Jun 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> You need to understand that such companies are MVNOs - Mobile Virtual Network Operator. That is to say that they don't have their own their own networks, but lease everything from the larger companies like Sprint, Verizon, T-Mobile, and AT&T. Some of such companies are actually subsidiaries of these larger companies. For example, if Sprint sucks in your area, then Boost and Virgin are going to suck too. Some companies use multiple providers, depending on the area and the phone you choose or bring.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_mobile_virtual_network_operators

Click to collapse



I'm well aware of what MVNOs are and how they work. I'm just saying I'm willing to go to a worse network to get rid of Verizon and their excessive prices, locked bootloaders, and other BS.


----------



## _jsoper (Jun 29, 2014)

shdwphnx said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a new "phablet" with the following criteria...
> 1. Compatible with T-Mobile USA for both voice & data.
> ...

Click to collapse



Finding a phone with a display that size will be sort of tough to say the least. If you were willing to compromise I would say go with the Galaxy Note 3 (1920x1080, 13mp camera). OR wait for the reportedly power packed Note 4 in September. The screen size won't change but the resolution will be astonishing. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jun 29, 2014)

HTC one m7 or nexus 5? Which should I buy guys? 

Sent from my diabetic Nexus 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Nexus 5 , you will have more and better roms and you can fully enjoy Android 5.0 @Edogawa Conan


----------



## *-MaCK-* (Jun 29, 2014)

Uanagana said:


> My next smartphone will be an Oppo Find 7

Click to collapse



Mine too! 

Sent from my TF300T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Galaxy S4


----------



## sergialess (Jun 29, 2014)

S4 is becoming affordable (more or less).

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Ascend P7


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jun 29, 2014)

*Moto g or s5 clone or another chinese phone*

Moto g or s5 clone or a good chinese phone?  (i have disability/need some help)

Hi all, i only just joined this forum (so didn't know where to post this on here, sorry)

im in London uk

please bare with me as i have a bad illness im battling

ok in short ive been very very unwell for 13 years (very long story,but i was basically bed bound 13 years)

i used to be into tech etc but now have a disability (im not as bad as before but still bad)

anyway i got my first flat over a year ago and at end of year had a £1000 phone bill :cryingtalktalk land line) it was cause my illness im not thinking straight & because mums still in a mobile home full of mold (i have alot on my mind so not concentrating) 

anyway in short im not going to use the landline EVER AGAIN! 

im going to get a pay as you go 3sim (321 its called)

but i need a mobile phone and have been told to get a moto g 4g version
BUT i really want a samsung s5 clone but dnt know where to buy one  (plus i want a good one octa core i heard is best?)
wanting as much ram as poss

i dnt want to get ripped off,i dnt have the money for a real s5, but im wanting to buy the best s5 clone their is going if poss?

any help please , or should i just get a moto g

also ive NEVER had a smartphone in my life so where could i learn about how to use them and what can be done with them etc
also do they need any security installing on them? as on my laptop i use avast and malwarebytes

also i heard dnt buy fake phones as most have malware/spyware deep in the phone that send personal info to chinese servers
is this true?

please remember i have a disability so find it hard to learn (but trying) i dnt know if this is the best forum to ask these questions,if not could someone tell me what forum to use

thankyou

p.s as im in the flat most the time would it be best to turn wifi off when i go out incase it costs money
as i heard to only use smartphones with a router and not outside as it costs alot of money

i know this seems odd its just ive spent £1000 on a phone bill and never want this to happen ever again
also is talktalk cheapest broadband in the uk?
also i dnt want a landline,although i guess if i never use the landline to make calls this want happen again 

remember guys i was bedbound for nearly 13 years (long story with my health)
because of this its like coming out of a coma for me i have 13years of catching up!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> Moto g or s5 clone or a good chinese phone?  (i have disability/need some help)
> 
> Hi all, i only just joined this forum (so didn't know where to post this on here, sorry)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro i don't know what to say...
We can facebook chat and i can help you with phones and finding a S5 clone or another cheap octa core phone  .
PM me your facebook url so i can help


----------



## runeupo (Jun 29, 2014)

the new moto g lte


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 29, 2014)

Huawei ascend P7

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Nihal George (Jun 30, 2014)

s5??:good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

S5 

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jun 30, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Bro i don't know what to say...
> We can facebook chat and i can help you with phones and finding a S5 clone or another cheap octa core phone  .
> PM me your facebook url so i can help

Click to collapse



Hi ma8
unfortunatly i dnt have facebook (& i wont for a while as i got health and personal issues to sort at the mo)

all it was is i dnt want to use a landline again & thought ill just get a smartphone and pay as u go (weird that mobiles are cheaper to use than a landline now:silly

anyway i was even thinking of getting a fake smartwatch to go with the s5 clone (remember ive been basically out the world for 13 years) it was only using google yesterday that i noticed watches since with phones now (feels like i woke up in space age lol) as last techy thing i ever did was chip ps1's lol.

anyway i want a clone/fake (i wanna be diff lol)

seems hdc s5 legend is best (from a lil googling) what you think?

thing is their seems to be loads and loads of hdc legends (diff specs etc)

and also i dnt know where to buy one?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> Hi ma8
> unfortunatly i dnt have facebook (& i wont for a while as i got health and personal issues to sort at the mo)
> 
> all it was is i dnt want to use a landline again & thought ill just get a smartphone and pay as u go (weird that mobiles are cheaper to use than a landline now:silly
> ...

Click to collapse



What's a landline bro ?
I now pretty much about tech so ask me everything whatever you want to ask.


Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## budco2000 (Jun 30, 2014)

In the last 5 years I've had the Galaxy S, Samsung Captivate, Samsung Infuse 4g, followed by the Galaxy S2, Note 1, Galaxy S4, Note 2 and finally my Note 3 that I've had since release day. There is no doubt that the Note 4 is going to be a bad ass device. However I'm getting burned out with Samsung. Other then the hardware changing and getting better from device to device, it's the same tired setup. I root every device and use Nova Launcher but it's getting tired now. The new LG G3 looks like a bad ass phone on paper. Great specs, great reviews on CNET, maybe its time for something different. I know the note 4 is going to have a 2K screen like the G3 along with the fingerprint scanner and who knows what else. I bought a Galaxy S5 last week out right, and after 3 days of use I took it back because I liked my note 3 better, nothing on the GS5 justified a $660 purchase over my Note 3. 

All my Samsung phones have been rooted and flashed with ROM's, radio's and kernels dozens of times, and not a single one of my Samsung phones have ever left me down. Never had one fail, never received one with any dead pixels, they have all been reliable fantastic devices. The fact I use cases makes me care less about metal or plastic devices. I don't go for sexy, I go for hardware, functionality and screen quality/resolution.

I can't decide if I want to give LG a try and buy the G3 in July/August when it's released here in the states or stick with someone I trust and get the Note 4 in September/October when it's available. Never had to think about what I wanted in a long time. I always knew I'd get the next note or Galaxy S when available, but now there's some swift competition out there.


----------



## as400jockey (Jun 30, 2014)

*My next one is my old one*

:cyclops:My Galaxy S4 is gathering dust while my Droid X is running CM11 (kitkat 4.4.4).  Runs pretty well.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jun 30, 2014)

budco2000 said:


> In the last 5 years I've had the Galaxy S, Samsung Captivate, Samsung Infuse 4g, followed by the Galaxy S2, Note 1, Galaxy S4, Note 2 and finally my Note 3 that I've had since release day. There is no doubt that the Note 4 is going to be a bad ass device. However I'm getting burned out with Samsung. Other then the hardware changing and getting better from device to device, it's the same tired setup. I root every device and use Nova Launcher but it's getting tired now. The new LG G3 looks like a bad ass phone on paper. Great specs, great reviews on CNET, maybe its time for something different. I know the note 4 is going to have a 2K screen like the G3 along with the fingerprint scanner and who knows what else. I bought a Galaxy S5 last week out right, and after 3 days of use I took it back because I liked my note 3 better, nothing on the GS5 justified a $660 purchase over my Note 3.
> 
> All my Samsung phones have been rooted and flashed with ROM's, radio's and kernels dozens of times, and not a single one of my Samsung phones have ever left me down. Never had one fail, never received one with any dead pixels, they have all been reliable fantastic devices. The fact I use cases makes me care less about metal or plastic devices. I don't go for sexy, I go for hardware, functionality and screen quality/resolution.
> 
> I can't decide if I want to give LG a try and buy the G3 in July/August when it's released here in the states or stick with someone I trust and get the Note 4 in September/October when it's available. Never had to think about what I wanted in a long time. I always knew I'd get the next note or Galaxy S when available, but now there's some swift competition out there.

Click to collapse



Nice to read that post 

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## manny1222 (Jul 1, 2014)

as400jockey said:


> :cyclops:My Galaxy S4 is gathering dust while my Droid X is running CM11 (kitkat 4.4.4).  Runs pretty well.

Click to collapse



Droid X on 4.4.4? Geez, I should go get mine out of the drawer and mess around with it.


----------



## keving75 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Verizon phone to run AOSP??*

What is the best VZ phone that will run AOSP best? Preferrable CM ROM.

I have the G2 and it is great, but I miss AOSP. The Nexus was nice but battery sucked.

What do you recommend trying that has a well sorted AOSP ROM w/ Verizon?


----------



## axljohn (Jul 1, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z1 Compact :good: 














or maybe an LG Nexus 4


----------



## CyberCriminal (Jul 1, 2014)

Nokia Lumia 1320


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

S5 

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 1, 2014)

still have the samsung galaxy , i am contented they have a good feature


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

joycerhaslett said:


> still have the samsung galaxy , i am contented they have a good feature

Click to collapse



Which galaxy?

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## liuya (Jul 1, 2014)

I have used HUAWEI Honor 2 for about two years. Now, I want to buy the Honor 6 to repace it.


----------



## df2014 (Jul 1, 2014)

Xperia z2?


----------



## Guojun (Jul 1, 2014)

Nexus 6 / Android Silver


----------



## xBabyfaceKingx (Jul 1, 2014)

Either the LG G3 or maybe I'll just wait to see what Google comes out with next, Nexus 6/Android Silver. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## steviemch (Jul 1, 2014)

It'll be the Nexus 6 for me. I have the N4 now and the contract should be almost up when the 6 is hopefully released.

Sent by Borg neural subspace transceiver node.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

S4 

Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

S7 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## zubairamd (Jul 1, 2014)

I had a Samsung Galaxy s advance and now a Xperia ZR and next is definitely a Sony. Maybe the Z3!!



Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sansoto (Jul 1, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Spektre99 (Jul 1, 2014)

*New Android phone to replace htc myTouch 4G*

For the last couple years I have used the Walmart $30 T-Mobile prepaid plan. My smartphone usage is very small and limited to when I travel out of town.

 I have been using an htc myTouch 4G. The phone broke and I need another one.

 I quite enjoyed the htc MyTouch 4G. It seemed to have very high quality audio for a phone. The camera and camcorder operated well. The built in Google GPS app (It seems different form what I can download on the Play Store) is my favorite GPS ever.

 The phone must for relatively easy rooting.
 Must support being a mobile hotspot.
 and must support the newer 4G LTE band instead of the myTouch's HSPA+


 What would a cheap similar phone be today? Used is fine.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 1, 2014)

Huawei  Ascend P7 defenitly.
It's rocking !

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 1, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> What's a landline bro ?
> I now pretty much about tech so ask me everything whatever you want to ask.
> 
> 
> Sended From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



sorry for late reply man

umm land-line (house phone)

i went on fastcardtech yesterday and clicked the talk with them thing (forgot what its called ,livechat or something)

anyway they said they recommend this one ww.fastcardtech.com/HDC-Galaxys-S5-Legend-Octa-Core-Android-Phone.htmll (i think its was that one they recommended as i didnt bookmark it)

anyway is fastcards safe as wot says not safe?

also im thinking to get a clone watch to go with it (or is that a gimmick)

im wanting to buy this phone but dnt know if theirs somewhere cheaper or safer

lil help please

thanks


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> sorry for late reply man
> 
> umm land-line (house phone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How expensive is the phone?
Maybe you can better go for the nexus 5

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Josh.5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Galaxy S5


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jul 2, 2014)

Rooted Galaxy S3 (consider all the root features and everything) v/s stock Galaxy S5 (consider the disadvantage of bucks from pockets!)

Who wins?
I thought I'd buy an S5 (for which I'll have to sacrifice everything and get my life difficult to increase pocketmoney) and then I'd get it after 5 months. Or should I just be with my S3 flashing an S5 ROM? Will the development continue for this phone?
Once upon a time I sacrificed everything for S3...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zubairamd (Jul 2, 2014)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> Rooted Galaxy S3 (consider all the root features and everything) v/s stock Galaxy S5 (consider the disadvantage of bucks from pockets!)
> 
> Who wins?
> I thought I'd buy an S5 (for which I'll have to sacrifice everything and get my life difficult to increase pocketmoney) and then I'd get it after 5 months. Or should I just be with my S3 flashing an S5 ROM? Will the development continue for this phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't you go for Nexus 5?! It's relatively cheap and kicks some nice a**

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## samhell (Jul 2, 2014)

If you're fine with some flaws, an Elephone P8 is the most bang for the Buck. Under 200$, brilliant Display, 8 Cores from Hell *g*, and there is a Community for it.
After all, we got Custom SView Wallpaper up and running. *g*


----------



## radicalisto (Jul 2, 2014)

Ordered a G3 it'll be here tomorrow (supposed to be today but ukmail suck)

Edit: Came yesterday after all.. Very impressed so far.
Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dom2570 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm on the S4 right now not sure where to go from here. 

I want removable battery and micro sd card slot. 

The gs5 doesn't seem like that much of an upgrade, and I'm so darn tired of knox!

I guess the lg g3 is probably the only other choice. I'm on sprint.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

dom2570 said:


> I'm on the S4 right now not sure where to go from here.
> 
> I want removable battery and micro sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just recommend you to go to LG G3 the best one at the moment.
But the new Xperia Z3 would be awesome to soon.

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## gboos (Jul 2, 2014)

I would like to see smartie's with less bigger screens ... I think 5' inch is enough. Hopefully the next Nexus with Android L comes with 4.7 or 4.5 inch displays. Nexus is my pref brand.


----------



## polcandro (Jul 2, 2014)

Nexus 5 or wait for nexus 6

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ankush123245 (Jul 2, 2014)

Xperia ZR!!! 
Friends, what are your thoughts about it? 

Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## yashvijay06 (Jul 2, 2014)

Moto g is better than nexus 4. Moto g allows you to connect usb otg devices too.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## humkitumki (Jul 2, 2014)

Totally going for the Note 3  

Just little too big for hand but totally worth it


----------



## yashvijay06 (Jul 2, 2014)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> Rooted Galaxy S3 (consider all the root features and everything) v/s stock Galaxy S5 (consider the disadvantage of bucks from pockets!)
> 
> Who wins?
> I thought I'd buy an S5 (for which I'll have to sacrifice everything and get my life difficult to increase pocketmoney) and then I'd get it after 5 months. Or should I just be with my S3 flashing an S5 ROM? Will the development continue for this phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can wait for Motorola x 1 that'll be just great! It'll save you a lot of bucks as well & will definitely be better than g3 & s5

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## zubairamd (Jul 2, 2014)

ankush123245 said:


> Xperia ZR!!!
> Friends, what are your thoughts about it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S6102 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Best in its class

Sent from my C5502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NewRootUserPleaseHelp (Jul 2, 2014)

I really want to try out the Note series so if i had a dream choice i would get the upcoming Note 4


----------



## ubigred (Jul 2, 2014)

NewRootUserPleaseHelp said:


> I really want to try out the Note series so if i had a dream choice i would get the upcoming Note 4

Click to collapse



Best choice ever. 

Sent from my SGNote 3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

ubigred said:


> Best choice ever.
> 
> Sent from my SGNote 3

Click to collapse



LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Saturen (Jul 2, 2014)

Love my S4. Wish to get another Galaxy S series phone in the future.


----------



## NewRootUserPleaseHelp (Jul 2, 2014)

ubigred said:


> Best choice ever.
> 
> Sent from my SGNote 3

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## techfreak243 (Jul 2, 2014)

If my family and I switch carriers then I switch to a nexus phone

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 2, 2014)

techfreak243 said:


> If my family and I switch carriers then I switch to a nexus phone
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Good choice!

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## Trestory (Jul 2, 2014)

Samsung S IV


----------



## Planterz (Jul 2, 2014)

gboos said:


> I would like to see smartie's with less bigger screens ... I think 5' inch is enough. Hopefully the next Nexus with Android L comes with 4.7 or 4.5 inch displays. Nexus is my pref brand.

Click to collapse



Moto X is very small and comfortable for a 4.7" screen. The Sony Z1 Compact is a beast of a 4.3" phone, and its rumored successor, the Z3 Compact (they're apparently skipping a generation) will have a 4.5" screen. Hopefully they can keep the same size body, since the Z1C is a bit large in the bezel department.


----------



## jjamespark (Jul 3, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





LG G3 or Samsung Galaxy Note 4 for this fall~~~~


----------



## budco2000 (Jul 3, 2014)

Smartphones advanced so fast in so little time. Makes you wonder what the Galaxy S12 and Note 11 features will be.


----------



## vboyhn (Jul 3, 2014)

budco2000 said:


> Smartphones advanced so fast in so little time. Makes you wonder what the Galaxy S12 and Note 11 features will be.

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5 > galaxy F> galaxy... 

Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

vboyhn said:


> Galaxy s5 > galaxy F> galaxy...
> 
> Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Galaxy F?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .


----------



## vboyhn (Jul 3, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Galaxy F?
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Resurrection Remix ROM .

Click to collapse



Yes. Exactly. 

Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## chewbyte (Jul 3, 2014)

edwsin said:


> i would go for oppo find 7 or LG G3

Click to collapse



I would have to agree with this guy, they both boast the highest pixel densities/ screen resolution of any phone.

The Oppo is quite a bit cheaper though for the same internals, so that's the one I went with.

Now if only they could take me off backorder and ship the thing...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

vboyhn said:


> Yes. Exactly.
> 
> Gửi từ GT-I9300 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that a concept or a real newcomer?


----------



## saeed74 (Jul 3, 2014)

Nexus.. Not sure which one!  :v

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

saeed74 said:


> Nexus.. Not sure which one!  :v
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nexus 5


----------



## Jeik (Jul 3, 2014)

OnePlus One ; v ;

Sent from my Quadro SQ-50E85F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## saeed74 (Jul 3, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Maybe waiting for next generation be better.. 
This one have weak battery and camera :|

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 3, 2014)

saeed74 said:


> Maybe waiting for next generation be better..
> This one have weak battery and camera :|
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Me2 im now on S2 and Galaxy Note N7000 and i would love to buy a Nexus 5 but i want newer generation!


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Jul 3, 2014)

*Let alone the future*

Probably Galaxy S6, if the specs worth the price unlike the S5.


----------



## MohamedYousri (Jul 3, 2014)

Dears , 

i am using android for years now not a new user ,, i used to carry 2  phones one for work the other for my personal use like games, watching  movies, listening to music, etc...

I had Note 3 N9005 and Moto G Dual SIM but both was stolen from me 2  weeks ago ,, i decided to get a cheap device with 2 SIMs to carry  instead of buying a 2 new mobiles - there is no money of-course-  so i picked LG G PRO Lite Dual  from LG which is good  so far with big screen doing the job and LG announced that  the device  will be updated to Kitkat by the end of the year which is not bad 

http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_announces...-news-8908.php

So now i am using this phone for all matters ,, Mails Music Movies Work  ,, i miss having my own personal device for my entertainment and can't  decide ,, shall i get a tablet ,, shall i wait for Note 4 ?! but don't  think that it's a good idea to carry 2 big size phones 

if i will get a tablet which is better ?! Galaxy Note or Galaxy Note Pro  ?! Shall i wait for the Tab S ?! Next Nexus tablet ?! very confusing to  choose 

so please advice if you have a similar situation ,,, what shall i do ??! 

Thank You


----------



## obtuce (Jul 3, 2014)

I currently have a note 3 but moving forward this will possibly be my last samsung device. If they ditch google im done with them...

If i would change my phone today, i would go with the Oneplus One for the huge specs and slick design but mainly to support the CM team.


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

thinking for xperia z1 or nexus 5..which is better?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

KOKOPELLIS said:


> thinking for xperia z1 or nexus 5..which is better?

Click to collapse



Better for what?

Z1 is better built. Waterproof.

N5 has more support when it comes to modifying.

Specs are basically the same, but N5 has better screen.

Z1 has better camera.

N5 is way cheaper.

Z1 has a microSD slot.

Z1 will have better battery life.

N5 will get immediate updates.


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Better for what?
> 
> Z1 is better built. Waterproof.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Perfectly agree with you... I Walter Say.. Which is more longevity in the future.. N5 has wireless recharge but why better screen? dpi almost the same and n5 is 4.95in so dpi are the same


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

KOKOPELLIS said:


> why better screen? dpi almost the same and n5 is 4.95in so dpi are the same

Click to collapse



IPS technology rather than TFT. More vibrant and better viewing angles.


----------



## 06SilveradoZ71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Note 4 should be announced october cant wait

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## thisisnotfunny (Jul 4, 2014)

*New Phone*

My budget is around 20k (300$), and i needed a phone which i can give it a future update as well. Since Android L is gonna come too, i would really want it in my phone. I'm currently using Huawei Y 200, and it pretty much sucks...! (NO CUSTOM ROMS MADE FOR IT )

so guys please help me out here!!!!!!!!


----------



## yashvijay06 (Jul 4, 2014)

saeed74 said:


> Maybe waiting for next generation be better..
> This one have weak battery and camera :|
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you install franko kernel & do some adjustments then battery life can be extended to 8hrs on moderate use with WiFi & browsing.
Also the new camera app of Google has improved the quality of its camera!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

The next generation of The nexus 5


----------



## timu01 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus :good:


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> IPS technology rather than TFT. More vibrant and better viewing angles.

Click to collapse



Yep.. I didn't notice that... If u should to choose which it will be the phone  that u would like buy


----------



## krazzykuldeep (Jul 4, 2014)

*Phone*

U can buy Moto X or a Moto G if u depending upon how much money u wanna save
or obviously can buy a Nexus 5 if u can effort 

But my preference would be dnt buy a Samsung phone if u just dont wanna waste ur money

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 AM ----------

definately IPS is far more better then TFT in all ways if u leave the question of BATTERY LIFE.........


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

KOKOPELLIS said:


> Yep.. I didn't notice that... If u should to choose which it will be the phone  that u would like buy

Click to collapse



Of those two, I'd pick the Nexus 5. It fits my desires more than the Z1 does. The Z1 has amazing specs, but I've heard so much about the screen being disappointing that it put me off of getting the Z1 when switching to T-Mobile.

I'm guessing you have about $400 to spend. Don't ignore the Moto X or the LG G2. The Moto X runs very smoothly, even though its specs might mislead you into thinking otherwise, plus it's extremely ergonomic and packs a big screen into a small size. And you can pick up the LG G2 for relatively cheap these days (~$420 on ebay, unlocked), and it still hangs in there with the very best when it comes to benchmarks.

Then there's the OnePlus One. It's big, and getting one right now isn't likely (a month or two...hopefully), but it's one hell of a phone for the price, if you can get one.

If I had about $400 to spend, and I needed the best phone I could buy RIGHT NOW, it'd be a G2 or the Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. The Nexus 5 is nice, and certainly has its advantages when it comes to modding and receiving the latest updates, but IMO the G2 is a better phone (better battery, better camera), and the Z1 Compact has its charm being smaller, yet very high performance, as well as being waterproof.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:25 AM ----------



krazzykuldeep said:


> definately IPS is far more better then TFT in all ways if u leave the question of BATTERY LIFE.........

Click to collapse



The Z2 absolutely SMOKES the Z1 in battery life (on the same 3000mAh battery). Like nearly double. I don't know about TFT vs IPS when it comes to battery life, but the Z2 is one of the longest lasting flaghship phones you can get right now. Could be hardware, could be software, could be both. But the Z2 is one of the best marathon runners out there. The LG G2 has fantastic battery life too.


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Of those two, I'd pick the Nexus 5. It fits my desires more than the Z1 does. The Z1 has amazing specs, but I've heard so much about the screen being disappointing that it put me off of getting the Z1 when switching to T-Mobile.
> 
> I'm guessing you have about $400 to spend. Don't ignore the Moto X or the LG G2. The Moto X runs very smoothly, even though its specs might mislead you into thinking otherwise, plus it's extremely ergonomic and packs a big screen into a small size. And you can pick up the LG G2 for relatively cheap these days (~$420 on ebay, unlocked), and it still hangs in there with the very best when it comes to benchmarks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





i'm agree with u but z2 is another level we cannot compare with z1 or g2 i guess..
i was waiting for x+1 at google i/o but it is missed..
i ve an xperia now and i can say that sony makes the UI - customization very well ...also the app are not so bad if u compare with that u can find on play store..
i don't like so much Samsung...is too strict with their device ... but i dont regret the htc...i had one some years ago and sense UI is not bad..HTC is my wish... but too expensive...so... N5 or Z1 or maybe x+1 if google decide to show it...


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

KOKOPELLIS said:


> i'm agree with u but z2 is another level we cannot compare with z1 or g2 i guess..
> i was waiting for x+1 at google i/o but it is missed..
> i ve an xperia now and i can say that sony makes the UI - customization very well ...also the app are not so bad if u compare with that u can find on play store..
> i don't like so much Samsung...is too strict with their device ... but i dont regret the htc...i had one some years ago and sense UI is not bad..HTC is my wish... but too expensive...so... N5 or Z1 or maybe x+1 if google decide to show it...

Click to collapse



When the Moto X was first introduced, it cost every bit as much as every flagship phone on the market. I honestly wouldn't expect the X+1 to be any different. Rumors say the X+1 will have a Snapdragon S800, which is at least one step behind current flagships, and 2 steps behind upcoming ones (with the 805). Again, like the original Moto X, specs might not mean as much, since the Moto X, with its "inferior" specs, was still a very fast and fluid phone, but we'll have to see how the X+1 turns out before making that judgement. But if you've got a certain amount to spend, I wouldn't wait for the Moto X+1, because I'd expect it to be in the $600-700 range (or $200 on-contract), just like the original Moto X was at its release.


----------



## KOKOPELLIS (Jul 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> When the Moto X was first introduced, it cost every bit as much as every flagship phone on the market. I honestly wouldn't expect the X+1 to be any different. Rumors say the X+1 will have a Snapdragon S800, which is at least one step behind current flagships, and 2 steps behind upcoming ones (with the 805). Again, like the original Moto X, specs might not mean as much, since the Moto X, with its "inferior" specs, was still a very fast and fluid phone, but we'll have to see how the X+1 turns out before making that judgement. But if you've got a certain amount to spend, I wouldn't wait for the Moto X+1, because I'd expect it to be in the $600-700 range (or $200 on-contract), just like the original Moto X was at its release.

Click to collapse




 i will wait till 10th August(my birthday) and yes i will spend max 350-400$ ..so x+1 it will not be a good choice (if the rumors are true 600$)...
also moto g is not so performant but it has a wonderfull customization and it runs very well for its hardware...if i don't remember wrong it  was the first phone with "always listening" of "Ok google"; right?
sooo i have one month for get a decision.. :S  maybe the prices get lower and i can get an htc for 400€ on ebay (don't guess  ).
anyway thanks for your advices


----------



## Planterz (Jul 4, 2014)

KOKOPELLIS said:


> i will wait till 10th August(my birthday) and yes i will spend max 350-400$ ..so x+1 it will not be a good choice (if the rumors are true 600$)...
> also moto g is not so performant but it has a wonderfull customization and it runs very well for its hardware...if i don't remember wrong it  was the first phone with "always listening" of "Ok google"; right?
> sooo i have one month for get a decision.. :S  maybe the prices get lower and i can get an htc for 400€ on ebay (don't guess  ).
> anyway thanks for your advices

Click to collapse



If you're spending that much, go with the LG G2. Apart from the mostly unavailable 1+1, it's the best value for a high-end smartphone you can buy.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## MohamedYousri (Jul 4, 2014)

Galaxt Tab Pro Vs. Galaxy Tab S Vs. Galaxy Note 10.1 2014 Edition  ??


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 6

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Ice_Blade (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Nexus 6
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



Galaxy Note 4, probably :laugh:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 5

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## luqman98 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 5, Galaxy S5....

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. My blog
4. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Shubox (Jul 4, 2014)

When.does.note 4 come out

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 5

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## s8freak (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm loving my Rooted S5 but I have another upgrade in August so I'll be getting the LG G3 

"And on that bombshell...It's time to end the show!"
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T 900A


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 10

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## binaryhat (Jul 4, 2014)

I can upgrade on 7/5 and I'm wondering what you guys upgraded to?

The Dinc4g has servered me well...rooting was a pain tho.

I am looking at the HTC M8 and Samsung S5. I would like USB 3.0.


----------



## ARCTIC_EAGLE (Jul 4, 2014)

*blu phones*

So I need to replace my HTC Google Nexus One and I'm looking at Blu's phones due to price, 5"+ screen size, and memory slot. I was wondering if there was a clear phone of the ones listed that is best.

Blu Life One M
Blu Life One
Blu Life 8
Blu Studio 6.0 HD

Sorry, I would provide a link but I can't due to spam filter.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 4, 2014)

Nexus 7

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## MohamedYousri (Jul 4, 2014)

DanielBink

if your replies are for me ,, Nexus 10 is old nowadays and hard to get at my country , already got the Nexus 7 2013 before and sold it 

i guess that i have to choose between Galaxy Note 10.1 or Tab S 10.5


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 4, 2014)

please someone help me!

ive been wanting to buy the best s5 clone their is (yes i want a clone)

ive been asking on here whats the best clone, but havnt got a answer yet:crying:

did some googling and it seems hdc s5 legend is best? (is it??)

also where the hell should i buy one?

someone please tell me the cheapest/safe place to buy one all i can find is fastcardtech (is it safe?)

please guys im new to the net due to my illness etc

should i just buy it from fastcard tech ?


----------



## ireydn (Jul 5, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> please someone help me!
> 
> ive been wanting to buy the best s5 clone their is (yes i want a clone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think wiser you buy an original Android device not the clone


----------



## knightowl439 (Jul 5, 2014)

*Geeking Out*

My phones to look forward to are:

*Project Ara*





*OnePlus One*





IF the Nexus line doesn't dissolve into the *Android Silver* program


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jul 5, 2014)

I just bought the LG g2 today for Verizon ill have it Tuesday 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anroidfan (Jul 5, 2014)

Moto x

Sent from my XT1052 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> please someone help me!
> 
> ive been wanting to buy the best s5 clone their is (yes i want a clone)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy a HTC Legend online

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## anroidfan (Jul 5, 2014)

elsenboy said:


> Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Moto x

Sent from my XT1052 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## knightowl439 (Jul 5, 2014)

*LG G3 Giveaway*

@DanielBink Try your luck at winning one from @MKBHD


----------



## dutchman1993 (Jul 5, 2014)

I had the note2 N7100 on android 4.3 now i have the Note3 N9005 with alot of more feautures with the newest kitkat.
I am also thiking to put ezkat rom on note2 when the new build is released.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

knightowl439 said:


> @DanielBink Try your luck at winning one from @MKBHD

Click to collapse



Thanks!!!

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## diabisin (Jul 5, 2014)

LG G3 :good:

definitely a worthy phone


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 5, 2014)

LG G3 also

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 5, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Buy a HTC Legend online
> 
> Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .

Click to collapse



its not htc (its hdc legend)

dont noone on here buy chenese phones?

going by the hdc s5 legend its not that bad
its octa core
2gb ram 16gig mem etc

daniel or anyone know of a good safe site to buy these phones

or could someone kindly post a list of trusted websites that sell chenes phones & clones etc

thanks all:good:


----------



## runeupo (Jul 5, 2014)

@GreekEnigma ; aliexpress or 1949deal. No.1 s7 is a good one too,  with mediatek octo and quadcore,  watch utube 

My next phone will be Moto g Lte.


----------



## teonagode (Jul 5, 2014)

Shubox said:


> When.does.note 4 come out
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



September IFA Berlin

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 5, 2014)

runeupo said:


> @GreekEnigma ; aliexpress or 1949deal. No.1 s7 is a good one too,  with mediatek octo and quadcore,  watch utube
> 
> My next phone will be Moto g Lte.

Click to collapse



Hi runeupo
i actually allready came by the no.1 (its good, but i want samsung logos etc 
ok im new to the net and find it hard to use sometimes due to a condition

anyway ive heard of alieexpress but i looked on it and thought omg this is a mess (so many sellers didnt know who to trust or how to use it)
or is it easy?

never heard of 1949deal (ill check it out now)
ive also heard of dhgate (looks like alieexpress)

anyway for a samsung branded clone (logos etc) it looks like hdc wins , what you think?

also runeupo if you was going to buy this phone where would you buy it from?

and errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr you got me thinking about the moto g 4g version also now

remember ive never had a smartphone so thats why i just want a clone for now.

whats all this rooting and roms you guys do (im only 31 but im a caveman due to being out tech scene for 13 years)
i have major major catching up to do

im new to the internet, laptops, smartpones etc etc and lost on where to start/ learn? i was in very very bad health before basically


----------



## bluemorph (Jul 5, 2014)

i own my lovely s2 since 3,5 yeahs, but i think my next will be a lg 3 or (if i get one) i will try the oneplus one.


----------



## shubh_007 (Jul 5, 2014)

Bought moto g!! 

Sent from my XT1033 using xda premium


----------



## knightowl439 (Jul 6, 2014)

*The Day You Buy, It's Already Outdated*

@Danny_R I feel the same way. That's why I'm only interested in "competitively" priced flagships.
Battery powerhouses
And here's to hoping that *Project Ara* will have 3000+ mAh battery phonebloks for battery heavy usage times.
@DanielBink and @diabisin I hope you guys win the G3 if you guys entered :fingers-crossed:
@bluemorph :highfive:


----------



## tsunamical (Jul 6, 2014)

*Phone*

LG G3


----------



## Gadosagi (Jul 6, 2014)

*Next Buy*

Just ordered the ZTE Grand S II


----------



## p.froide (Jul 6, 2014)

i think galaxy s5 should be a good choice !


----------



## bardochu (Jul 6, 2014)

TODAY'S  LORD OF THE PHONE LG G3 F400:cyclops:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

knightowl439 said:


> @Danny_R I feel the same way. That's why I'm only interested in "competitively" priced flagships.
> Battery powerhouses
> And here's to hoping that *Project Ara* will have 3000+ mAh battery phonebloks for battery heavy usage times.
> @DanielBink and @diabisin I hope you guys win the G3 if you guys entered :fingers-crossed:
> @bluemorph :highfive:

Click to collapse



I will wait on official release and then i wanna buy it 
In my country is it just 600 EURO not 1000 EURO like in other countries.
And in the give away are they giving a Korean version away


----------



## mojahun (Jul 6, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



My option is Moto E


----------



## knightowl439 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Location, Location, Location*



DanielBink said:


> I will wait on official release and then i wanna buy it
> In my country is it just 600 EURO not 1000 EURO like in other countries.
> And in the give away are they giving a Korean version away

Click to collapse



I don't know if there would be any significant differences.
Don't quote me on this, but I think it would only be set to Korean as default language.
Orders ship here on 2014-07-15, not quite sure when it would be worldwide.

Generally, I'd like to stick around 500 USD (~370 Euro) because if I drop it replacing it wouldn't be quite a toll.


----------



## android.guru85 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Phone*

It really depends on the type of phone you want. All phones are different in their own ways. For me I make sure to get a phone that is rootable, and flashable. I love using custom roms over the stock roms mainly because I can get the pure android experience with some tweeks. Right Now I am currently using Verizon LG G2, and after my two years up I am still undecided. I like the look of the M8, but also the LG G3. So like I said before it's all what you want.


----------



## HamidHelal (Jul 6, 2014)

Stuck 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## bramaboy2 (Jul 6, 2014)

*more than one*

i currently have 3 devices and one on the way. an galaxy s3 which im selling, an htc one max, an xperia z ultra, and an note 3 which is on the way. im trying to have like a starting phone squad like in basketball. the z ultra is my center. the one max is my power forward. the note 3 is my small forward. im not to sure of the guards. like the nexus 5 would be my point guard and the s5 or the g3 would be my shooting guard. that would be my basic phone squad. but then it would be nice to sub the one max with an optinus g pro 2, samsung round, and lg g flex which are damn good phones that go under the radar. ive had an optimus g pro which is kick butt phone so i can imagine what a g pro 2 can do. if i were a windows man i would get a nokia 1520, but im not. so ive got 3 of the 5. any suggestions on the other two. which brings to a question for you. what would your phone squad be?


----------



## TheGooginator (Jul 6, 2014)

My next smartphone will most likely be the Galaxy Note 4 but I am curious about the next google phone as well.


----------



## CenekStrichel (Jul 6, 2014)

Now I have Nexus 4, I really like Ara concept, but because there is much more money in app sell bussiness in Apple, maybe next phone will be iPhone


----------



## S3R6PH (Jul 6, 2014)

*XPERIA Z*

I have now an XPERIA Z.

I think my next phone will be the new HTC.

It is worth? easy ROOTable?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

bramaboy2 said:


> i currently have 3 devices and one on the way. an galaxy s3 which im selling, an htc one max, an xperia z ultra, and an note 3 which is on the way. im trying to have like a starting phone squad like in basketball. the z ultra is my center. the one max is my power forward. the note 3 is my small forward. im not to sure of the guards. like the nexus 5 would be my point guard and the s5 or the g3 would be my shooting guard. that would be my basic phone squad. but then it would be nice to sub the one max with an optinus g pro 2, samsung round, and lg g flex which are damn good phones that go under the radar. ive had an optimus g pro which is kick butt phone so i can imagine what a g pro 2 can do. if i were a windows man i would get a nokia 1520, but im not. so ive got 3 of the 5. any suggestions on the other two. which brings to a question for you. what would your phone squad be?

Click to collapse



Wow nice to read that bro .
Really funny post.

My phone squad will be:
LG G3 as striker
Samsung Galaxy S2 as scout
S5 Active as sniper
HTC One as queen
LG G3 also as king
Nexus 5 as guard of the king
The new silver line of google will be my very own frontline of silver phone soldiers.

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jul 6, 2014)

*Best phone ever?*

Hey guys so it's my friend who's gonna get some coupon worth Rs.75,000/- and he wants me to suggest a phone for him.
JUST *DON'T *worry about the price. Tell me the best phone. Conditions are that it should be an Android smartphone from Samsung, Sony, HTC or a nexus device only. Suggest the *BEST *one! (Available in India)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 6, 2014)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> Hey guys so it's my friend who's gonna get some coupon worth Rs.75,000/- and he wants me to suggest a phone for him.
> JUST *DON'T *worry about the price. Tell me the best phone. Conditions are that it should be an Android smartphone from Samsung, Sony, HTC or a nexus device only. Suggest the *BEST *one! (Available in India)

Click to collapse



The brand name of the device that i wanna suggest you is not in your condition list .
But you should add it.

I suggest the LG G3 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## KkdGab (Jul 7, 2014)

S2/S3, I'm gonna have fun modding

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 PM ----------

HTC one M8, nice audio, very fast. Avaliable in India too 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 PM ----------




Paresh Kalinani said:


> Hey guys so it's my friend who's gonna get some coupon worth Rs.75,000/- and he wants me to suggest a phone for him.
> JUST *DON'T *worry about the price. Tell me the best phone. Conditions are that it should be an Android smartphone from Samsung, Sony, HTC or a nexus device only. Suggest the *BEST *one! (Available in India)

Click to collapse



HTC M8

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arun483 (Jul 7, 2014)

Probably it would be PadFone or iOS


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## nokiagye (Jul 7, 2014)

Nexus 5 ??? No no no I have it.it have huge problem with temperature.. Keep away

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

nokiagye said:


> Nexus 5 ??? No no no I have it.it have huge problem with temperature.. Keep away
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean he can't detect it or is the mobile really hot?

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## runeupo (Jul 7, 2014)

what do you guys think of Xiaomi mi2s ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## pintothakur007 (Jul 7, 2014)

moto G or nexus 5

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## brockelley (Jul 7, 2014)

*rooted Note 2 vs Note 4?*

Nexus phones usually get the newest OS first. This could mean the Note 4 could ship with 4.4 and not upgrade to 5.0 til 2015

This could be the first shatter proof, water proof phone in the Note line.

This phone is supposed to have a curved design. I've seen a lot of them, some look cool some not so much. 

This phone could, but probably won't, feature a full metal case. Would be heavy, but is the idea of a shatter-proof, water proof, curved, metal phone with zero to no bezel a good thing for the note line? for the industry as a whole?

I'm on the side of custom ROMs so the notion of getting an iPhone really disgusts my creativity.. but still, the iPhone 6 is supposed to come out around the same time as the Note 4. Do you think I should get over my apple hatred and see a 5.5 inch retical iphone as awesome?

I've had VERY mixed results with custom ROMs. To put it nicely, I suffer through all of the things I don't understand about the coding involved and accept it as perfection because I love creating myself; but if android 5.0 with the newest Touchwiz is anything comparable to even a 4.3 version of PacRom, Paranoid, etc.. I personally would be ok just calling it a day with that. If you could change my mind in a few words, what would those words be?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

brockelley said:


> Nexus phones usually get the newest OS first. This could mean the Note 4 could ship with 4.4 and not upgrade to 5.0 til 2015
> 
> This could be the first shatter proof, water proof phone in the Note line.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 is really to big for me 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## AA1996 (Jul 7, 2014)

Htc hd2.

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 7, 2014)

want s5 clone, octa core, 2gb ram. 16gb rom

i can only find fastcardtech to buy this

if someone on here was to buy a s5 clone please post a link to the one you would buy (octa core please and a safe website)

as im unsure about fastcardtech

want to buy today if poss


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 7, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## alexlam24 (Jul 8, 2014)

As of right now, either a Sony Xperia Z2 or G3.  The OnePlus One is what I would use if I ever got an invite.  I heard you need an invite to just visit their website.


----------



## arkhale (Jul 8, 2014)

I'd go for an S5. Love the development of custom roms and the screen quality. I know others have 2k display. But I'm in for the outstanding AMOLED. ☺


----------



## ankit7070 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Any Idea about Gionee*

I am looking forward to Gionee Elife S 5.5
Do any one have idea bout Gionee and their services?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## DarkboyZX (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm in love with the LG G3


----------



## simple_fear85 (Jul 8, 2014)

After having the g2, and there quality of roms. I am going for the G3 in a year and a half from now unless there is a G4....lol I love the way LG makes their phones. M8 looks nice but who knows. I may get that too lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## loukwarm (Jul 8, 2014)

I am intrigued by the G3. I have a GS4. Stripped the TW off, running an AOSPish ROM. Never had an LG phone before; are they good?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 8, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Bought moto g!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sick phone, got the wife one, unbelievable price for the spec






loukwarm said:


> I am intrigued by the G3. I have a GS4. Stripped the TW off, running an AOSPish ROM. Never had an LG phone before; are they good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




From what I know of the g3, and trying g2 in store, yes!!!! But updates are few and far between, you may get L like 7 months after it comes out and one or two bug fixes... Its a sacrifice but they seem like great phones.






AA1996 said:


> Htc hd2.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Really?


Anyone got a Nokia lumia 930 / Icon?

--------------------------------
Sent from Android L for Loser, Lemon or Lesbian Pie.


----------



## loukwarm (Jul 8, 2014)

Sweet. I may have to go into a store for a hands on...I have been tracking the G3 since I read about it. I like custom ROMs, so that may offset some of the waiting for updates/new features...possibly...maybe. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## alkeks (Jul 8, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bramaboy2 (Jul 8, 2014)

*LG phones*



loukwarm said:


> I am intrigued by the G3. I have a GS4. Stripped the TW off, running an AOSPish ROM. Never had an LG phone before; are they good?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



    LG makes excellent phones ie G3, Nexus5, G Flex, not to mention the optimus g pro 2 which i would get if i had an extra 700.00$ laying around. Personally i like big phones, so to me the best lg phone right now is the g pro 2. if your looking for something to take on GS5. the G3 would be the way to go.


----------



## loukwarm (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you. I am looking to step up in size. Was considering a Note 4, but had thought that may be too big. I will look at the Pro. Thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## darkharbinger81 (Jul 8, 2014)

Just got the lg g2. Running kit kat


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mikey_rs (Jul 8, 2014)

Got myselt Samsung s4 i9505. Not a fan of Samsung but got it in a good deal. Z2 is my first choice but that price is not covering what phone has to offer (or what my wallet can handle ).


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## UPRV (Jul 8, 2014)

MEIZU MX4, as soon as it will be released.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 8, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## zr239 (Jul 9, 2014)

*what you should buy*

Tbh, you shouldn't buy anything right now , because pretty soon phones like the nexus 6 will be out. So if you buy a nexus 5 and the next day the nexus 6 comes out then you might not be too happy. However, if you wanna buy a phone right now and can't wait a few months, then the nexus 5 or moto x.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Revolution UX ROM .


----------



## aakash1996 (Jul 9, 2014)

what should I buy........z2,s5 or something else


----------



## rikimilton (Jul 9, 2014)

Sure galexy S3, for know more about galexy s3 click here-
samsung.com/in/consumer/mobile-phone/mobile-phone/smartphone/GT-I9300RWDINU-support?subsubtype=android-mobiles&cid=in_ppc_google_samsung_hhp_web_samsung_hhp_web_dsa_text_20130911[/url]


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 9, 2014)

LG G3 defenitly @aakash1996

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With AOSB Project ROM .


----------



## Raeigis (Jul 9, 2014)

I just buy the Galaxy note 3  it will be in my hand in 3 days max


----------



## sa-ra (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello
I will buy either sony xperia sp or sony xperia m2  

Which is better ?

Thanks..


----------



## thefO_Okupkid (Jul 10, 2014)

One plus one.

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vivek2 (Jul 10, 2014)

mi3

Sent from my A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PetBel (Jul 10, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## Canis L. Nubilus (Jul 10, 2014)

The LG 3 is a realy smart phone  
but my love is for sony and im happy with my Z1!
I'll wait for the  Z3 and maybe this will be my new one! :laugh:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 10, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> LG G3

Click to collapse



How unusual ^^

Sent from my Kin[G]_Pad ™


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Loool @King_Rat

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## charlie49 (Jul 10, 2014)

We get it, you like the g3.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

YEAH REALLY MUCH

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello,

Should I get the HTC One or the Sony Xperia Ultra Z?
What I like about the One: It's loudspeakers, I need a really loud ringtone otherwise I can't hear it.
What I like about the Z Ultra: It's big screen and design

So which one it the most supported by the community software (ROMS, recoveries, kernels,etc..) wise?

People that own(ed) both are welcome.


----------



## sa-ra (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi 

Should i buy sony xperia m2 or sony xperia sp ? 

Which is better ? 

Help me plz....


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

@_A.T.Omix_ you should go for HTC one  @sa-ra go for SP 

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Jul 10, 2014)

@DanielBink Why do you think HTC One beats Xperia Z Ultra?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

Because i search'd them on the internet and i compared them.
Btw HTC beats Sony all the time. @_A.T.Omix_

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## _A.T.Omix_ (Jul 10, 2014)

@DanielBink From what I've gathered the Xperia Z Ultra is faster than the HTC One. HTC One has a Snapdragon 600 and an Adreno 320 GPU, while the Ultra has the 800 and Adreno 330. So why exactly do you think it's better? What features I would be interested in the HTC one has over the Xperia?


----------



## jimdent (Jul 10, 2014)

I bought a Htc one M8 after S4.
It is very cool.
I think it is underappreciated..
People think S5 or Note 3 are better.
But M8 rocks.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

_A.T.Omix_ said:


> @DanielBink From what I've gathered the Xperia Z Ultra is faster than the HTC One. HTC One has a Snapdragon 600 and an Adreno 320 GPU, while the Ultra has the 800 and Adreno 330. So why exactly do you think it's better? What features I would be interested in the HTC one has over the Xperia?

Click to collapse


@_A.T.Omix_ I don´t like sony  that´s why i suggest you to go for HTC One


----------



## Rexus1 (Jul 10, 2014)

The Samsung galaxy S5


----------



## frankzappatistas (Jul 10, 2014)

Oneplus One looks promising.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 10, 2014)

LG G3

Sent From A Samsung Galaxy S2 With Fusion ROM


----------



## exrienz (Jul 10, 2014)

Xiomi seem promising...got to have 1 in the future


----------



## Eddie Hicks (Jul 10, 2014)

arkhale said:


> I'd go for an S5. Love the development of custom roms  ☺

Click to collapse



According to which carrier you are using, Samsung has locked the bootloader so you are limited to the types of ROMs you can flash.


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## princetlive (Jul 10, 2014)

Next phone will be none Samsung branded phone. Most likely.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gull_s_777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Have used Desire HD/One X. Loved them.
Have G2 and like it a lot.
Looking forward to get a Z2 next.


----------



## michalpo (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a device to replace my old-ish, but not-so-dead-yet Galaxy Note 1 N7000.

What I am after is:
- decent size screen (not bigger than 5,5 inch) so it is still sort of one-handed device. 
- replaceable battery
- decent camera quality (fast and responsive to take picture  would be nice too!). It would be grate if it had OIS!
- high-end specs (no lags to be seen when opening simple apps like contact, emails or texts apps)
- fast flipping and very quick responding
- up to 1080p screen, everything more in my eyes is just gimmicks not worth to pay for and it only slows games performance 
- sd card, but can live if the device is 64 gb 

Some extra features I would appreciate, would be:
- fast charging
- physical button/buttons for Home/back/recent apps

Two above are not deal-breakers.

What do you suggest? )


----------



## konrad496 (Jul 10, 2014)

michalpo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a device to replace my old-ish, but not-so-dead-yet Galaxy Note 1 N7000.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just bought galaxy s5, brilliant stuff, especially with XtreStoLite, totally debloated and fast as hell. Not to mention great battery life!

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------




jimdent said:


> I bought a Htc one M8 after S4.
> It is very cool.
> I think it is underappreciated..
> People think S5 or Note 3 are better.
> But M8 rocks.

Click to collapse



I guess it's just a matter of preference, these new devices are all great, but you should bear in mind, that if you want to protect your device, you'll have to put in a case, and therefore all those nice htc design features will be hidden, so you may as well check out the insides before making the decision. In terms of hardware galaxy s5 rules!


----------



## Nockky95 (Jul 11, 2014)

Waiting is really worth a while..Sony Xperia Z2 

Also in my waiting list:
1. Samsung S5
2. Sony Xperia Z2 Tablet


----------



## harshu0101 (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting Xperia Z2 compact or maybe new moto x+1. The main concern for me is the camera quality if new moto has good camera quality then I'll definitely go for that. Also, I only don't like one thing about Sony is that they don't update their devices even the good ones. For example devices like Xperia S, P, SL won't be getting any KitKat updates.
Currently I'm using my old Xperia Pro.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## jimdent (Jul 11, 2014)

konrad496 said:


> I have just bought galaxy s5, brilliant stuff, especially with XtreStoLite, totally debloated and fast as hell. Not to mention great battery life!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My choice is not only based to hardware.
Sometimes a phone with good hardware is bloated by software.Especally Samsung devices suffer from this
unless you use a custom rom. Besides waitng forever for new software updates is a Samsung characteristics.
I own a Galaxy 2014 tablet.and I used Samsung since Galaxy 1.

M8 has 2 properties that I like most:
- Duo camera . I think many people know this.
- Extreme Power Saving mode.When your battery is low you may use the phone for a very long time . With 10 %
  power I used the phone almost  a day.


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

*What phone to get...TMOBILE*

I am at a standstill for getting a new phone on TMobile service. May sound stupid but I am.
here are my ideas Nexus 5, HTC ONE M8, LG G3 
I hate and tired of Samsung! although I have had a few lol
I have owned the HTC EVO 4G, Desire, Samsung Gs2,3,4, Motorola Atrix 4G...

Here are my gripes lol
I am on the stage a lot, and in live music scene and I have never had a phone that records live music so awesome like the old Atrix. Wish I could get a new phone that would do the same or some app that would help. ok there's that gripe No Samsung or HTC has ever done this without it being a bunch of static. Atrix has some kind of compressor or something when recording.
I am sure I will have to go into the new phone world without having the live recording down 


TMOBILE: Nexus 5, HTC ONE M8, LG G3
Can anyone sway me on which of these 3 phones to choose from? I just need more confirmation lol
I seriously need help haahaa... with that said I still want to be able to root/rom all that good stuff. 
Wouldn't it be best to have removable battery and sd card be best? 
I would like to be able to take decent pictures, and videos. You don't have to be able to see a mite on a ticks ass, but helps.
I want to have a good experience, with lots of support so I do not get bored with the phone, and so on. (I know LG G3 hasn't come out yet to really have much support) 

I have always been a fan of HTC for some reason, but always ended up with Samsung cause HTC been lacking for a while. I have read lots of good reviews on the m8 and the new g3 coming out. Many mixed reviews for Nexus 5. 
But that is why I came here! 
The place I know I will not get a regular common answer/review. Thank you all in advance for your help swaying me


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

*haha*



DanielBink said:


> LG G3

Click to collapse



SHAKES FIST!!! lol That's where I been leaning


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> LG G3

Click to collapse





DanielBink said:


> Nexus 5

Click to collapse



You should be beaten lol What are your arguments?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Loool i the G3 has bad screen issues 
So maybe nexus 5 @2ndComing


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> Loool i the G3 has bad screen issues
> So maybe nexus 5 @2ndComing

Click to collapse



I heard that was the LG G3 best feature...


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@2ndComing yeah but there was something with text.
But i will try it out first with my own hands before i choose another phone.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 11, 2014)

2ndComing said:


> I am at a standstill for getting a new phone on TMobile service. May sound stupid but I am.
> here are my ideas Nexus 5, HTC ONE M8, LG G3
> I hate and tired of Samsung! although I have had a few lol
> I have owned the HTC EVO 4G, Desire, Samsung Gs2,3,4, Motorola Atrix 4G...
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll hate me but iPhone...

Or you could save money and get an iPod - then keep your android

Buy an iRig mic and install garage band, it gets a decent quality sound, that's why i keep my iPad 3, its my music studio and games machine  (don't jailbreak it, you need it stable for reliable recording)

--------------------------------
Sent from Android L for Loser, Lemon or Lesbian Pie.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@2ndComing you should go for LG G3 , the screen issue doesn't matter really much.


----------



## johnyf (Jul 11, 2014)

*nexus 5*

Buy nexus 5, I have Samsung galaxy S5 and it's just overpriced plastic box.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@johnyf exactly , my plan is also to buy a nexus 5 or a LG G3


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @johnyf exactly , my plan is also to buy a nexus 5 or a LG G3

Click to collapse




Yeah I been looking at the Nexus 5 too price is real nice, but camera is kinda boody from what I hear. It also doesn't have a SD card slot...which is a big no no to me.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

What??? I didn't knew that hahaha  @2ndComing
Also a no for me !
Thanks for reporting


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wanted a G3 as my next phone when my current contracf comes to an end, but i may look at other manufacturers doesn't have to be the main ones. Like Samsung LG HTC or Googles Nexus. 
Could be a ZTE, Xioami or Oppo. 
But i doubt there coming to contracts, maybe an import  
Will have to look around 

Sent from my S3 Mini using XDA mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@LiamAtkins90 are you into rooting and romming?


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> What??? I didn't knew that hahaha  @2ndComing
> Also a no for me !
> Thanks for reporting

Click to collapse



yeah it came to a huge surprise to me that nexus 5 did not have SD slot, unless I read too many reviews and got it all mixed up lol

http://www.zdnet.com/google-nexus-5-review-great-value-for-money-7000023262/


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@2ndComing it's so nice cheap deal to buy it , but maybe a LG G3 could be a better life mate for 1-2 years


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @LiamAtkins90 are you into rooting and romming?

Click to collapse



Always!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

2ndComing said:


> Always!

Click to collapse



You mean you are into rooting or he? @2ndComing


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @LiamAtkins90 are you into rooting and romming?

Click to collapse



I am indeed bud. 
Nothing better than a stock experience. 
Flash AOKP or a stable CM build (if theres one available) 
As soon as I root. 
Xposed Modules are OK. 
I'm just not really into them, people say Xposed is killing ROMS Lmfao.  Probably by the people that have never gone of stock ROM. 
I have had a couple soft bricks through Xposed. So I don't use it. Plus it's buggy. 
But back to question:
Yes mate I'm into rooting flashing all that goodness


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@LiamAtkins90
AOKP is defenitly the best <3
But when you're into romming then you can better go for a well known manufacturer because less known manufacturers are delivering devices with less developers onto it.

I suggest you to choose a Nexus 5 or a LG G3 and perhaps maybe a Huawei ascend P7 ( but i'm not sure if it has enough development )


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 11, 2014)

> But when you're into romming then you can better go for a well known manufacturer because less known manufacturers are delivering devices with less developers onto it.

Click to collapse



Very true. That's what's put me off getting a Chinese Phone (low cost good specs) because it's no support from devs also build quality is poor. 
So I will definitely be going with a known manufacturer when it's time for a upgrade.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@LiamAtkins90 which phone is flying through your mind?


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @LiamAtkins90
> AOKP is defenitly the best <3
> But when you're into romming then you can better go for a well known manufacturer because less known manufacturers are delivering devices with less developers onto it.
> 
> I suggest you to choose a Nexus 5 or a LG G3 and perhaps maybe a Huawei ascend P7 ( but i'm not sure if it has enough development )

Click to collapse



Totally agree. one thing I saw a plus about nexus 5 is it hits almost all bands for connectivity...cept 12 haha
but I also always been an HTC fan and the new M8 looks really good and runs very well and the sound is sick both with head set and not, and voice is great too. lol I am about to flip coins lol I am going to wait til Wed the 16th thats when the g3 will be at my tmobile store. So I will get to mess with it and see.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @LiamAtkins90 which phone is flying through your mind?

Click to collapse



Many friend haha. 
But if I'm being honest what has had my attention for some time is the Project Ara Moduler Phones. 
Really interested in the ideas and wondering how Google will handle it. What's your views on the Ara project mate? 
In terms of smartphones available now it is probably 2:
LG G3
HTC M8

Not really interested in Sony or Samsung. 

But I am interested I a product from Xioami called MiPad but I'm more interested in the K1 CPU and Kepler GPU.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@2ndComing
This is my buy list what i can spend:
Nexus 5 + game PC
Or
LG G3 and 2-3 months later a Game PC
Or
A HTC M8 and 4-5 months later a game pc

What should i do?


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @2ndComing
> This is my buy list what i can spend:
> Nexus 5 + game PC
> Or
> ...

Click to collapse



You have your priorities messed up bro.
Computer always comes first 
If you have a phone and it works and does what you need then there you go. To be honest my favorite Samsung was the GS2. I actually missed that phone and the case I had was sick too it was like otter defender but looked like a spine lol It also ran awesome although live recording and a lot of the new games sucked.  It also did not have the storage issue like the GS3 and 4 had.

So guess it also depends what you use your phone for.  I am in the entertainment business and always promoting my band and having people listen to my stuff in person, so HTC seems a good way to go now that they amped the one up by coming out with the m8.  As far as wanting the best i can get without going samsung as far as specs, screen size and so on would be the LG G3. Yet to hear the sound on it and other stuff.

Nexus 5...if you just want to play games and have a basic stock android with **** ton of roms and support it seems to be a good winner. and dont forget the price! If you like taking pics and videos I heard to stay away from it.  But I guess as always it boils down to preference and I was just hoping someone could answer me better than I could LOL

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




2ndComing said:


> You have your priorities messed up bro.
> Computer always comes first
> If you have a phone and it works and does what you need then there you go. To be honest my favorite Samsung was the GS2. I actually missed that phone and the case I had was sick too it was like otter defender but looked like a spine lol It also ran awesome although live recording and a lot of the new games sucked.  It also did not have the storage issue like the GS3 and 4 had.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



BTW check my band \m/ http://www.culltheheard.com


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks , i don't take really much photos or videos .
So i think i will go for Nexus 5 .
A lot of roms are available  @2ndComing
I love my S2 but i have the feeling that i look poor 
So i wanna get a new flagship


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 11, 2014)

Wave that flag!!! lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGNiXGX2nLU


----------



## 1nv1n (Jul 11, 2014)

Currently own a Note II, looking to get a smaller one next. Possibly the next Galaxy S


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@Invincible10001 The Galaxy S ( well known as S1 )  is a really step back 
Are u sure you don't mean the S4 or S5 ?


----------



## FreezIn (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @Invincible10001 The Galaxy S ( well known as S1 )  is a really step back
> Are u sure you don't mean the S4 or S5 ?

Click to collapse



He said the next Galaxy S. So he probably mean the next galaxy phone that comes out after the s5. Anyways the next Galaxy smartphone won't be called the  Galaxy S6 I heard.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

Ah okay @FreeZeIn


----------



## yasje (Jul 12, 2014)

What would you guys recommend me for 150$
 smartphone 5 inch +- inch (no mtk-chip phones)

i hope someone can help me


----------



## deraiz12 (Jul 12, 2014)

yes nexus is a good choice choice but i don't love pure interface of android ! i wait for newer android L !


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## anchie (Jul 12, 2014)

*Asus Zenfone*

Bought Asus Zenfone 5 for my cousin. Surprised to see such hardware specs in a low price level segment. 

I actively use Nexus 4. One of the best ones I ever used in middle level segment.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## anchie (Jul 12, 2014)

Camera quality is bad for Nexus 4 and 5. Xperia Z2 was out of my budget. Would have bought that. Sony best smartphone camera's. I like cam quality of my Xperia Pro, which is still better than a lot of high range smartphones. 

Samsung Zoom K ?   :good:  OR :crying:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

@anchie i don't use camera really much 
So it's good enough for me


----------



## anchie (Jul 12, 2014)

@DanielBink, I see you use following for your Galaxy SII. Few days back I flashed NamelessROM (4.4.4) with stock rom on my Galaxy SII. Its eating battery like anything. A full charge lasts just 3-4 hours. Most of the battery is drained by Screen and Android system

I see u have:
Device: Samsung Galaxy S2
ROM: ACIP / WizzedKat
KERNEL: Dorimanx
MODS: PurePerformance & ViperAudio

Are these stable and good for SII ?  Should I install these? 


----------Sorry, cannot post in android development forums, as dont have enough posts. Saw DanielBink SII details, so curious to ask -------------- :angel:


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 12, 2014)

ACIP is kitkat and wizzedkat is TW.

My ACIP is also draining like hell when i have full brightness.
So i have reduced brightness and now i can go with my mobile till it's evening  @anchie
I don't have tested Wizzedkat yet because i'm in love with AICP , such of a wonderfull rom 
Flash also pureperformance mod.
That will help also


----------



## kolshamen (Jul 12, 2014)

Just bought the Lumia 1520 ?


----------



## deraiz12 (Jul 12, 2014)

Delvator said:


> waiting realese Lenovo thinkpad 8 here :crying:

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## lambdaman (Jul 12, 2014)

Anyone have an extra One+ invite to buy a phone?


----------



## mehmetk1907 (Jul 12, 2014)

Maybe note3 or note4


----------



## 1nv1n (Jul 12, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> @Invincible10001 The Galaxy S ( well known as S1 )  is a really step back
> Are u sure you don't mean the S4 or S5 ?

Click to collapse





FreezIn said:


> He said the next Galaxy S. So he probably mean the next galaxy phone that comes out after the s5. Anyways the next Galaxy smartphone won't be called the  Galaxy S6 I heard.

Click to collapse






DanielBink said:


> Ah okay @FreeZeIn

Click to collapse



Yeah, the one after the S5 is what I meant, whatever it may be called.


----------



## jmindset (Jul 13, 2014)

I really want a Sony phone. But they seem to be overpriced. What's a good "budget" Sony android phone?

Sent from my LG-LG870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wowmk1 (Jul 13, 2014)

im thinking LG G3


----------



## tejasai (Jul 13, 2014)

*xiaomi mi3 is it good*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



oh it's a good choose


----------



## hughxdadev (Jul 13, 2014)

*By the time*

By the time finally post enough to be able to ask the question I'd like, I suppose it'll be to late and I'll need a new phone.


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 13, 2014)

*S5 vs M8*

Hi guys,
I am after a new phone and deciding btwn Samsung S5 or HTC One M8.
Any suggestion welcome. Not interested about Sony or LG.
(happy user of S4 BE, but my contract is up)


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 13, 2014)

I suggest you S5 because i know it's easy to root and get an custom recovery @aspot72


----------



## teonagode (Jul 13, 2014)

anchie said:


> Camera quality is bad for Nexus 4 and 5. Xperia Z2 was out of my budget. Would have bought that. Sony best smartphone camera's. I like cam quality of my Xperia Pro, which is still better than a lot of high range smartphones.
> 
> Samsung Zoom K ?   :good:  OR :crying:

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 camera is not the best but it is decent as it has slightly larger sensor than other cameras.

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## jordi_e (Jul 13, 2014)

5" LG G3 with its specs if exist

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 13, 2014)

yasje said:


> What would you guys recommend me for 150$
> smartphone 5 inch +- inch (no mtk-chip phones)
> 
> i hope someone can help me

Click to collapse



Best mid range is probably Moto G. 
Snapdragon 400 1.2 GHZ 
Adreno 305 
4.5 Inch Screen 

BUT 

No SD card slot.  

The GPE Moto G has SD Card slot. 

Best phone for price $150-$200 
Maybe cheaper at certain shops.

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 PM ----------



hughxdadev said:


> By the time finally post enough to be able to ask the question I'd like, I suppose it'll be to late and I'll need a new phone.

Click to collapse



What's happened to your phone?


----------



## lazostat (Jul 13, 2014)

jordi_e said:


> 5" LG G3 with its specs if exist
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I'll guess will be the new oppo find. Or  maybe lg g2? Cause i heard that g3 sucks!


----------



## jordi_e (Jul 13, 2014)

lazostat said:


> I'll guess will be the new oppo find. Or  maybe lg g2? Cause i heard that g3 sucks!

Click to collapse



no for oppo because I need a phone that had a plenty devs who will support it, LG G2 had almost similar specs with nexus. 
G3 sucks, ah really?

sent from nexus 5


----------



## mackosh (Jul 14, 2014)

*New Phone*

Hi  

I have been using galaxy s2 and note 1  ... and thinking of changing to a new phone. 

I am considering between the big 4 ... Sony xperia z2, Samsung Galaxy s5, HTC One M8 and LG G3... 

I know Galaxy s5 are very easy to root.. how bout the rest.. any comments? Are they easy to root and change roms?


----------



## satyawan0307 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Htc 816 or Siny Xperia z*

hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Nishantjoshi (Jul 14, 2014)

*My Next Phone*

I might go for Iphone 6 if the specs are really good... but not sure..if android L offers great features then who knows...mite be a phone with that OS

---------- Post added at 02:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:25 PM ----------




satyawan0307 said:


> hello friends i want to buy phone between htc 816 and sony xperia z and i dont want to replace it within comming nxt 2 years:silly: ........so plzzz tell me which will be best for me as both the phones are at same price in my country .......and i am fine with rooting the phone after end of companies update to phone :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Both are equally good...

HTC 816 Vs Sony Z:

- HTC has kitkat preloaded while sony has jelly bean

- HTC has better camera

- Sony has better internal storage (16 gb) while HTC is 8 gb. However external storage supported by sony is 32 gb while htc is 128 gb

- front facing camera - HTC has 5 mp while sony has 2.2

- Brand wise sony is better anytime

check out the following link for more details: http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/HTC-Desire-816,Sony-Xperia-Z/phones/8465,7539


----------



## hik4ru (Jul 14, 2014)

In a few months (when i think, Nexus 6 will come out) i will have a Nexus 4, but right now i have a Galaxy Nexus. There is such a great difference?


----------



## Ritvars (Jul 14, 2014)

hik4ru said:


> In a few months (when i think, Nexus 6 will come out) i will have a Nexus 4, but right now i have a Galaxy Nexus. There is such a great difference?

Click to collapse



Of course there is. Go with Nexus 4, you'll be happy.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 14, 2014)

Everyone knows here that i want a LG G3 as next phone but now my friend have told me about Xiaomi mi4 .
And now i don't know anymore which to choose ;(
Can someone tell me there opinion?


----------



## runeupo (Jul 14, 2014)

the xiaomi mi2s is on its way to me,
Qualcomm 1.7 , nice and smooth phone


----------



## Styleshman (Jul 14, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## jordi_e (Jul 14, 2014)

hik4ru said:


> In a few months (when i think, Nexus 6 will come out) i will have a Nexus 4, but right now i have a Galaxy Nexus. There is such a great difference?

Click to collapse





Ritvars said:


> Of course there is. Go with Nexus 4, you'll be happy.

Click to collapse



How about the nexus 5, I suggest you better to get the latest series


----------



## Vattu (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm not sure what to get next. I'm having a SGS4 Active right now. I'm very satisfied with it, but the large display of 5" is sometimes too big for my hand.

A smaller smartphone, with great battery performance is what I'm looking for. And of course, good custom rom support.


----------



## Ritvars (Jul 14, 2014)

jordi_e said:


> How about the nexus 5, I suggest you better to get the latest series

Click to collapse



He said he will have Nexus 4. It still is a great device, don't you agree? Of course, newest generation is always better, but still.


----------



## zaptear (Jul 14, 2014)

The note 4  I love the note 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone know of any high end Verizon phones coming out around Xmas time or so that will be fully root able? Am. Nervous the note 4 won't be. Motorola have anything coming up that worth upgrading to? 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellins (Jul 15, 2014)

Xperia Z i wish  Just selling my ace 2 for more awsome android phone


----------



## kawyboy (Jul 15, 2014)

Got the G3 and G watch. Loving them.
Need root though

Sent from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LightBeam (Jul 15, 2014)

I will buy Micromax Unite 2 within a week or two 

Hit Thanks if helped


----------



## Anstar1992 (Jul 15, 2014)

Nexus 5 if I still stick to Android. Or a new iPhone


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, is there a good phone that costs $300? Id like a good display and camera for the price. 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Super Doraemon (Jul 15, 2014)

Samsung S5, I think it's beautiful


----------



## rg400smarttowel (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll buy whatever the next nexus phone is going to be.


----------



## Harry_EBJ (Jul 15, 2014)

*Recommended budget tablet*

Hi all,
I am looking to buy a cheap TABLET, and would really appreciate some recommendations...

My main requirements is that it has at least a dual-core processor (something fast please), a minimum of 1GB or RAM (more is always good), and a minimum of 8GB internal storage, screen size doesn't really matter as I have in the past found 7 inches to be sufficient... 
I am also on a tight budget, so can't spend any more than about $100 
As far as operating systems go, I like Android a lot, but also don't mind WINDOWS 8/8.1 (though not so much Windows RT).

Cheers,
Harry


----------



## Planterz (Jul 15, 2014)

Harry_EBJ said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking to buy a cheap TABLET, and would really appreciate some recommendations...
> 
> My main requirements is that it has at least a dual-core processor (something fast please), a minimum of 1GB or RAM (more is always good), and a minimum of 8GB internal storage, screen size doesn't really matter as I have in the past found 7 inches to be sufficient...
> ...

Click to collapse



If you look hard enough you can find a used or refurbished 2012 Nexus 7 for about $100. Just look at XDA's own Swappa (at the top of the page). Several 16gb ones for about $100, and several more 32gb for $110 or so. For the price, there's really nothing better.


----------



## innomi (Jul 15, 2014)

I just ordered my oneplus one! The best there is atm 

Verstuurd van mijn 1080P-N003


----------



## force70 (Jul 15, 2014)

innomi said:


> I just ordered my oneplus one! The best there is atm
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn 1080P-N003

Click to collapse



Now thats funny....I guess if you like yellow screens its the best there is atm.

And hopefully you don't have to return it


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54017029.

I gave my invite away after reading that.


sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +


----------



## Salamin1 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello, everyone! I'm writing here because I can't decide between a Moto G and a Huawei Ascend P6. They both cost the same right now in my country, unfortunately I can't afford a more expensive phone. I'm planning on not rooting and flashing roms until the guarantee expires. I've read that the P6 has an old processor which is not optimized, and that it lags and overheats. Is that true? 

I don't want to play games and do heavy stuff, I have my N7 for that. 

Any help will be really useful! Thanks!


----------



## kamiikazee (Jul 15, 2014)

Really wanna tried Iph*ne stuff, hahaha

Never had one before, really curious to try

Any comment about Iph*ne fellas?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 15, 2014)

I like their hardware but can't stand the software. Also don't think too highly of the company.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## roozxx (Jul 15, 2014)

I think i'll also aim for one+one...
Damn.. I'll miss my Note2 stylus and SDcard slot badly.. but I guess it's really good deal :]


----------



## eudemonics (Jul 15, 2014)

I got my oneplus one invitation today! guess I'm getting a new phone sooner than I thought. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## crisis_trustee (Jul 15, 2014)

*Mr.*

I'd like to buy LG Nexus 5 (32 Gb).


----------



## Gofersamy (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey all i was considering buying a tab/note to play with roms and tweaks and so on but i don't want sthg costy yet i hate low end devices xD
So any suggestions to start with?


----------



## som3a14 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi everybody. Could the more experienced users give me a list with the manufacturers that currently allow moving apps to the SD card on their stock roms. I recently had a new Xperia Z1c and Sony has removed this feature (really frustrating, don't know why they do this). The phone's main storage can get filled up really quickly with a lot of games, offline maps, etc. and the SD card is just sitting there being useless. 

I know samsung still offer this option but I'm not a big fan of their touch-wiz. Do you know any other brands?? I'm hoping to sell my Z1c soon and get a new phone that support this feature.


----------



## Vijay Xolo A700 (Jul 16, 2014)

Gofersamy said:


> Hey all i was considering buying a tab/note to play with roms and tweaks and so on but i don't want sthg costy yet i hate low end devices xD
> So any suggestions to start with?

Click to collapse



Hi lots of options available....

1.Alcatel Hero
2.Asus Zenphone A600CG
3.Samsung note neo

all good configurations with reasonable price. Decise wht to buy.....

XOLO A700


----------



## innomi (Jul 16, 2014)

force70 said:


> Now thats funny....I guess if you like yellow screens its the best there is atm.
> 
> And hopefully you don't have to return it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We will see if mine has it. 
But it's a 5 minute fix if it has 1!

Anyways its not that common. Only a few have it! 

Verstuurd van mijn 1080P-N003


----------



## PFKMan23 (Jul 16, 2014)

Most likely, it's going to be the Nexus 6 of the Moto X+1 or whatever the names turn out to be.  I want to minimize bloatware and I'm not sure i want to deal with ROMs.


----------



## meplur (Jul 17, 2014)

Would have been a LG G3 if it were waterproof ... so maybe the G4? Staying away from Samsung because of the Knox BS.


----------



## AmenLim (Jul 17, 2014)

Now I use Samsung galaxy grand2, its awesome guys, let buy it ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## johnthepig (Jul 17, 2014)

Looking to buy the Moto G 4G when custom roms start showing up. Currently using a Samsung S4 LTE. No more Samsung.


----------



## leondestiny (Jul 17, 2014)

from the S2 possibly upgrading to the S5 sometime soon..


----------



## darkmystel (Jul 17, 2014)

kamiikazee said:


> Really wanna tried Iph*ne stuff, hahaha
> 
> Never had one before, really curious to try
> 
> Any comment about Iph*ne fellas?

Click to collapse



Lol I've had one for a few months  the apps have better Ui  N even if usage time is less, they've a really good standby n a good camera 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Flame_Beard (Jul 17, 2014)

Im Feeling the LG G3 been a Samsung/Apple person my whole smartphone life and I wanna give another brand a go. Im liking what I see with LG for sure..maybe Nexus if it can compete someday with the other flag ships. The Nexus 5 looks sexy as hell just the camera on my Note 3 is amazing...didn't wanna give that up

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## |Madman| (Jul 17, 2014)

Hello everyone, could anyone tell me what are the chances of LG G2 being kept up to date with the latest versions of android in the future (next 2 years at least), either by the community or official updates? Im thinking about buying the G2 over the Nexus 5 because they cost almost the same, but the G2 has some better specs and features(not on the software side), but then again it may stop getting updates, meanwhile I'm pretty certain that Nexus 5 will be kept up to date by Google and the community for quite some time yet.


----------



## shawnkenneth (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey guys!

So basically my phone stopped working. I was usin a Xolo X1000.

I'm temporarily using a nokia 5800. nice blast to the past 

So basically, I need a replacement phone. I had spent Rs 16000 on the Xolo. (270 dollars but you'd probably get it for cheaper in other areas.

What do you guys suggest? I want a similar phone now. around 4.7  inches (More possible but not too much). The Nexus 4 and galaxy S3, though dated, seem like awesome choices. Anything else in the price range that you guys suggest?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 17, 2014)

shawnkenneth said:


> What do you guys suggest? I want a similar phone now. around 4.7  inches (More possible but not too much). The Nexus 4 and galaxy S3, though dated, seem like awesome choices. Anything else in the price range that you guys suggest?

Click to collapse



If you don't need LTE (or can't get it), the Nexus 4 is a great choice, especially if you love tinkering. The S3 isn't a bad choice either. Performance-wise, I'd say the N4 is better, but with the S3 you get a microSD slot and the battery is easily replaceable. Also check out the Sony Xperia SP. 4.6" 720p screen, dual core 1.7GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro, 8mp camera, microSD slot, plus the groovy clear notification bar at the bottom.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 17, 2014)

The nexus 4 is a million times better than s3 performancewise (drawbacks being camera and no SD slot).

I loaded L (preview port beta 4 with L kernel beta 8) onto it and it is so fast as fluid, it really doesn't feel like a 2 year old phone 

The s3 (international) felt old after a few months because the low ram cannot handle the system (android + touchwiz), and I'm sure the US dual core s3 stumbles now.


----------------------------
I am the Illuminatí


----------



## johnpower14 (Jul 17, 2014)

sony expria is the best


----------



## Planterz (Jul 17, 2014)

dodgebizkit said:


> The nexus 4 is a million times better than s3 performancewise (drawbacks being camera and no SD slot).
> 
> I loaded L (preview port beta 4 with L kernel beta 8) onto it and it is so fast as fluid, it really doesn't feel like a 2 year old phone
> 
> The s3 (international) felt old after a few months because the low ram cannot handle the system (android + touchwiz), and I'm sure the US dual core s3 stumbles now.

Click to collapse



I'd forgotten about the differences between the US and international S3s. I've briefly played around with a couple US S3s, and never found them laggy or slow. The processor is definitely behind the times, but the 2GB RAM seems to make up for it. But the international version seems like it would suck. Quad core Exynos 4412 @1.4GHz, 1GB RAM...exactly like what my Galaxy Light has, except mine only has to push a 480x800p screen. I don't think I'd want a 720p screen with that on top of running Touchwiz. I'd consider the performance of my GL as "barely adequate".

On a side-note, I just got ahold of a Nexus 4 myself. A coworker got mad at her boyfriend and threw it at him, and cracked the screen (the top half no longer responds to touch). I had been trying to buy hers (and his) for a month so they can complete their T-Mobile payments and get the Galaxy S5s (and I'd get 2 N4s). Well, she's got a brand new S5 now, and I've got her N4 and a replacement screen assembly and new battery in the mail. Basically I'm getting a refurbished Nexus 4 with new screen and battery for $80.  I'm so giddy with excitement I can hardly contain myself. I don't know if I'll mess with Android L yet, but CM11 and the LTE modem hack are definitely in store. I've been trying to hunt down a N4 for a while; I've never dabbled with custom ROMs or kernels and I can't wait to try.


----------



## mushipkw (Jul 17, 2014)

|Madman| said:


> Hello everyone, could anyone tell me what are the chances of LG G2 being kept up to date with the latest versions of android in the future (next 2 years at least), either by the community or official updates? Im thinking about buying the G2 over the Nexus 5 because they cost almost the same, but the G2 has some better specs and features(not on the software side), but then again it may stop getting updates, meanwhile I'm pretty certain that Nexus 5 will be kept up to date by Google and the community for quite some time yet.

Click to collapse



I would also like to know this. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 17, 2014)

By LG not a chance. By community, almost for sure. Its a pretty popular phone on here.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## therussiann (Jul 17, 2014)

32gb ATT LG G3 or 64gb unlocked One Plus One?

what do your guys think is better and why? say if you had both sitting in front of you boxed up what would you use?


----------



## bleggy (Jul 17, 2014)

good luck actually receiving a one plus one. lol. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## therussiann (Jul 17, 2014)

^ its ordered on its way.


----------



## chuckyo1980 (Jul 17, 2014)

wait for the next nexus


----------



## Marci044 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm thinking about a LG g3


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 17, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I'd forgotten about the differences between the US and international S3s. I've briefly played around with a couple US S3s, and never found them laggy or slow. The processor is definitely behind the times, but the 2GB RAM seems to make up for it. But the international version seems like it would suck. Quad core Exynos 4412 @1.4GHz, 1GB RAM...exactly like what my Galaxy Light has, except mine only has to push a 480x800p screen. I don't think I'd want a 720p screen with that on top of running Touchwiz. I'd consider the performance of my GL as "barely adequate".
> 
> On a side-note, I just got ahold of a Nexus 4 myself. A coworker got mad at her boyfriend and threw it at him, and cracked the screen (the top half no longer responds to touch). I had been trying to buy hers (and his) for a month so they can complete their T-Mobile payments and get the Galaxy S5s (and I'd get 2 N4s). Well, she's got a brand new S5 now, and I've got her N4 and a replacement screen assembly and new battery in the mail. Basically I'm getting a refurbished Nexus 4 with new screen and battery for $80.  I'm so giddy with excitement I can hardly contain myself. I don't know if I'll mess with Android L yet, but CM11 and the LTE modem hack are definitely in store. I've been trying to hunt down a N4 for a while; I've never dabbled with custom ROMs or kernels and I can't wait to try.

Click to collapse



Awesome!!!

L is my first dab at custom ROM and kernel actually and I really like it!

While app opening speed is not the same as that of a snapdragon 80X device, it is so fast and smooth it is unbelievable! I love it - I was tempted to sell it and get a lumia 930 but I just can't bare to part with L and the GEL launcher 

----------------------------
I am the Illuminatí


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

One Plus One


----------



## cintaindonesia3 (Jul 18, 2014)

request "asus zenfone 5"


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

I like the idea that One Plus One uses CM by officials ways. I like CM so much, can't use my phone without it. And One Plus One will get all support by CM team. 

Son as possible, I will buy one.


----------



## evilgnomez (Jul 18, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> I like the idea that One Plus One uses CM by officials ways. I like CM so much, can't use my phone without it. And One Plus One will get all support by CM team.
> 
> Son as possible, I will buy one.

Click to collapse



the LG G3 is an amazing smartphone, great picture quality. get that.


----------



## Sujunxian (Jul 18, 2014)

iphone 8?


----------



## kamiikazee (Jul 18, 2014)

darkmystel said:


> Lol I've had one for a few months  the apps have better Ui  N even if usage time is less, they've a really good standby n a good camera
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Z1 Compact using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



but from what i hear, the battery is suck, is that true?

yess, much better UI and camera, but less customizeable than android


----------



## darkmystel (Jul 18, 2014)

kamiikazee said:


> but from what i hear, the battery is suck, is that true?
> 
> yess, much better UI and camera, but less customizeable than android

Click to collapse



lol well its not as bad as they say it is  but yes on rigorous use its bad, used to be better than android earlier  but now androids come with huge batteries so they are better   still will get you through a day though on decent normal usage  

yes true on the customization part, since ios 7 only though  pre ios 7 it was highly customizable  now its not really worth jailbreaking anymore


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

evilgnomez said:


> the LG G3 is an amazing smartphone, great picture quality. get that.

Click to collapse



No doubt about that, G3 is a amazing smartphone. But I need to consider the price... One Plus One cost/benefit is far way the best (or will be when start to selling).

Here in Brazil, the smartphones normally costs about 250% of the USA price... Just for example: the Galaxy S5 costs about R$ 2.600,00 today (US$ 1.100 more or less). How much costs in USA? Or another country? [emoji30]

One Plus One will be available in the One Plus store, worldwide. So even if I pay the import taxes, still a attractive price. [emoji2]


----------



## PFKMan23 (Jul 18, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> No doubt about that, G3 is a amazing smartphone. But I need to consider the price... One Plus One cost/benefit is far way the best (or will be when start to selling).
> 
> Here in Brazil, the smartphones normally costs about 250% of the USA price... Just for example: the Galaxy S5 costs about R$ 2.600,00 today (US$ 1.100 more or less). How much costs in USA? Or another country? [emoji30]
> 
> One Plus One will be available in the One Plus store, worldwide. So even if I pay the import taxes, still a attractive price. [emoji2]

Click to collapse



You can actually buy a OnePlus One with having to resort to Ebay, but if LTE matters to you, most of the phones that are readily available (ie: where you don't need an invite) are for the domestic market in China, if the LTE bands are an indicator.


----------



## douglasvbarone (Jul 18, 2014)

PFKMan23 said:


> You can actually buy a OnePlus One with having to resort to Ebay, but if LTE matters to you, most of the phones that are readily available (ie: where you don't need an invite) are for the domestic market in China, if the LTE bands are an indicator.

Click to collapse



I kinda broke right now [emoji16], so I'll wait for worldwide realize. Thanks.


----------



## netsach (Jul 18, 2014)

My in-laws just bought an Oppo Find 7, and i'm tempted. But the Moto G is more in my budget... Anyway, my good ol' DHD is still up and kicking ass !


----------



## Preshak (Jul 18, 2014)

Never buy spamsung,  go for features not for brand name. They hang,  have to wait years to receive updates.
HTC, Alcatel, sony. Recommended 

Sent from my currently using Spamsung grand duos GT-I9082 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 2ndComing (Jul 18, 2014)

Loving my LG G3 thus far and I havent even looked at rooting or anything yet. Been very happy. pictures good, fast and smooth, not bad live recording either. So far so good. Loving the controls on the back of the phone. I hear people talking about screen kind of not vibrant and text looking ugly, I am not having those issues


----------



## NishaYume (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lenovo a850+*

hello
I want to recommend lenovo a850+ less 100 $ and a great phone 8 cores 1 GB ram.


----------



## jmwend (Jul 18, 2014)

Samsung galaxy s5 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naimish16 (Jul 19, 2014)

*My Future Phone is Xperia Z2!!!*

Mine is Xperia Z2:cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## mops_ (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably a note.


----------



## Burning_aces (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I'm wanting to upgrade from my Samsung Galaxy S3, my budget is basically $1500.. so any phone on the market. I'm open to waiting a few months for something else how ever the amount of times I've dropped my S3 means I might not have loads of time left :\
I've been looking at the
Moto X
One M8
Galaxy S5
Nexus 5 - contemplating waiting for the next nexus..
One Plus One
LG G3
So basically all competing, similar phones, hence my indecision.
The likelihood is I will root my phone, and put Cynanogenmod on it. I've done it with all my phones thus far, currently running Temasek's rom on my GS3.
Anyone have any recommendations, or suggest waiting a month or two for a rumor they've heard about a phone being released or quite what.. If it makes any difference, I do live in Australia.
Thanks guys


----------



## shree_tejas (Jul 19, 2014)

Any idea if the sources will be released for the Asus Zenfone 5 phones? I'd love to have it but I'm a flashing-addict. Will it be worth it? 

My other option is the Mi3. And the company "may" release the sources if they release Mi4. Ah! I'm super confused.


----------



## AndroidYoMama (Jul 19, 2014)

currently have an LG optimus G pro, dont mind if i had LG a G3


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jul 19, 2014)

If you were able to purchase a phone off  contract unlocked(like the one plus one) , how does that impact your deal with your current provider..... Say Verizon. 

I currently like my unlimited data.


----------



## nomeeali (Jul 19, 2014)

*new*

wait some more time to get surprise


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 19, 2014)

You will buy Nexus 5 Or GS5

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fabi_92 (Jul 19, 2014)

I will buy a new GOOGLE NEXUS
Also I like the LG G series


----------



## den.90 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have just bought the Huawei Ascend P7 (white color) and I am totally satisfied by my choice! I recommend this smartphone to everyone looking for a complete and "low cost" phone


----------



## juan186 (Jul 19, 2014)

den.90 said:


> I have just bought the Huawei Ascend P7 (white color) and I am totally satisfied by my choice! I recommend this smartphone to everyone looking for a complete and "low cost" phone

Click to collapse



I'm going to try to buy the oneplus one


----------



## ex3mer (Jul 19, 2014)

*For me only Samsung*

My first Samsung was an Galaxy Ace, after that i get the Galaxy S2 an now I owne the S4.

My next will be defenitly the S5 and after that the S6 and so on.... :good:


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't tend to stay brand loyal myself, 
Had S3, I now have an S3 Mini. 
LG phones 
And that's it.  
May go for a Motorola next  

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## s8freak (Jul 20, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S6 next year 

"No soup for you!Come back one year!!" 
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T G900A


----------



## teonagode (Jul 20, 2014)

Burning_aces said:


> Hey guys, I'm wanting to upgrade from my Samsung Galaxy S3, my budget is basically $1500.. so any phone on the market. I'm open to waiting a few months for something else how ever the amount of times I've dropped my S3 means I might not have loads of time left :\
> I've been looking at the
> Moto X
> One M8
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait until IFA Berlin
the Nexus 6,or the Note 4 (Snapdragon version)

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## Burning_aces (Jul 20, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Wait until IFA Berlin
> the Nexus 6,or the Note 4 (Snapdragon version)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



Will do. Here's hoping I don't damage my phone before that... :good:


----------



## karpov92 (Jul 20, 2014)

finally i choosed OnePlus, completely satisfied, it's an amazing smartphone!


----------



## His Dudeness (Jul 20, 2014)

Need a handy sized, maybe I'd go for an Z1 Compact


----------



## juan186 (Jul 20, 2014)

My first phone was a chinese phone. It was the isa a19


----------



## Rohan27 (Jul 20, 2014)

my contract ends in september.  Haven't really looked at my options quite yet.  I will be getting a next generation flagship phone though.


----------



## joshla102 (Jul 20, 2014)

*What should i buy*

Which phone do you think is better between the LG G3 or HTC One M8


----------



## huyawns (Jul 20, 2014)

joshla102 said:


> Which phone do you think is better between the LG G3 or HTC One M8

Click to collapse



I've had time to enjoy the HTC One M8, Galaxy S5, and now the LG G3. Between the three I really do enjoy the aesthetics of the G3, performance of the M8, and display on the S5. I'm currently using the G3 though.

To be honest, I'd definitely move to the 1+1 if I had the opportunity to purchase through an invite.


----------



## joshla102 (Jul 20, 2014)

huyawns said:


> I've had time to enjoy the HTC One M8, Galaxy St, and now the LG G3. Between the three I really do enjoy the aesthetics of the G3, performance of the M8, and display on the S5. I'm currently using the G3 though.
> 
> To be honest, I'd definitely move to the 1+1 if I had the opportunity to purchase through an invite.

Click to collapse



Right now I only have the option between the G3 and M8. If you had to choose between these two which one would you get? I'm also planning on running a rom like cyanogenmod or PA so UI doesn't really matter to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 20, 2014)

Ok unfortunatly i didnt get the help i needed
so im just going to buy the hdc s5 legend from fastcardtech

Question
its £1.70 for them to root it

should i pay for them to root it
or root it myself somehow when it comes?

is it hard to root a phone (never had a smartphone before)


----------



## huyawns (Jul 20, 2014)

joshla102 said:


> Right now I only have the option between the G3 and M8. If you had to choose between these two which one would you get? I'm also planning on running a rom like cyanogenmod or PA so UI doesn't really matter to me.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



The HTC One M8's development section is more active, so if you're planning on running custom ROMs, M8 is the way to go.


----------



## joshla102 (Jul 20, 2014)

huyawns said:


> The HTC One M8's development section is more active, so if you're planning on running custom ROMs, M8 is the way to go.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your input! I noticed that but I was hoping that development would pick up. The G3 is a relatively new phone and I think its becoming really popular.


----------



## livevalue (Jul 20, 2014)

Nexus 5 dude.


----------



## N00BY0815 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hey guys, I dropped my old smartphone (LG L9) into the toilett and will get money from my insurance company to get a replacement phone. I have got 240€/320$ for the new phone. Now my question is, which phone would you take and why? I personally would like to have the Moto G for its' quite good specs and reviews, although I am a bit concerned taking a Motorola smartphone... just due to their history now. It has pretty much evrrythjng I need. A decend camera (I know, not the best), very good battery life, fm radio, a good screen, which is also not too big and fits in my pocket nicely and also has a lot of support on the custom ROM side. Because as many other here, I tend to suffer from obsessive ROM flashing disorder  how about winstupid phones? Are they stkill that bad? Oh and no I dont want to have an iPhone... I currently have the ... lets call it pleasure to use one. Definitly not my type of phone 
So feel free to post your suggestions 
Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## CEM90 (Jul 21, 2014)

My next phone is the Galaxy Note 4 or the LG G3. I'm leaning more towards the Note 4.

Sent from my SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 21, 2014)

CEM90 said:


> My next phone is the Galaxy Note 4 or the LG G3. I'm leaning more towards the Note 4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Any leaked note 4 specs yet?


----------------------------
I am the Illuminatí


----------



## drramki (Jul 21, 2014)

iPhone 6. am tired of fragmented situation with android.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 21, 2014)

drramki said:


> iPhone 6. am tired of fragmented situation with android.

Click to collapse



Without sounding rude but just interested - can you explain why it bothers you?

Let me explain why I ask...

You have a phone.it gets periodically updated.

A friend with a nexus has a newer version than you, in fact he gets several updates while you haven't had any for a while...

- why should the fact that others have a newer version than you bother you, if you will eventually get the latest version within the 18month lifespan of the handset, and the phone still does all it did when you bought it....

It very rare that new apostle don't work on recently outdated firmware, most kitkat apps if not all work all the way back to 4.1,most go back to 4.0 and many even GI back to 2.x ...

I appreciate its better to have a current version at all times but... I'm not sure why fragmentation would be that bothersome to you....

----------------------------
I am the Illuminatí


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 21, 2014)

*IPhone*



s0ja said:


> Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA

Click to collapse



just started on xda and need 10 comments to post on development threads but anyways i have never been an apple person i will give it to them to make nice looking devices but their os drives me crazy and just the way the os is built in general i would perfer currently to get an lg g3 but of course everyone has their own preferences.  anyways so ya thats my take on the whole iphone buisness. however i would really like to know why you would choose an iphone over a droid (if you do)


----------



## alifetolive1234 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lg g3 is now my choice

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------




DroidEater1028 said:


> just started on xda and need 10 comments to post on development threads but anyways i have never been an apple person i will give it to them to make nice looking devices but their os drives me crazy and just the way the os is built in general i would perfer currently to get an lg g3 but of course everyone has their own preferences.  anyways so ya thats my take on the whole iphone buisness. however i would really like to know why you would choose an iphone over a droid (if you do)

Click to collapse



Same situation haha
On your question i think simply a good device will give you the good experience.


----------



## shadewrath (Jul 21, 2014)

*New Phone .....*

With all these roms coming out in the market, who needs a new phone !!!!   

There should be some way of modifying or tweaking your phone's hardware though ... kind of upgrade 

So just keep on installing new Roms with hybrid features and bye bye new phones 

---------- Post added at 03:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

Yeah thats right ... i am definately looking forward towrds this one ....
this will be indeed a game changer ... Best thing .. you have to just shell out a little for Xiaomi phones and no need to worry about the budgets !!!


----------



## saurabh88 (Jul 21, 2014)

What bothering me is exonys cheap of Samsung.. It closed to such extent that note 3 has not even got cynogenmode even nightlies build. No ASop rim.. Just rom  with tweak. 
That's freaking me out. I am stuck with note 3 and with latest update its even worse... Asking to turn GPS everytime to update weather and battery life suck.. So note 4 may be option but I would rather choose other good thing with little compromise but with better freedom. May be htc or Sony


----------



## jkaiser10123 (Jul 21, 2014)

Looking at an LG G2 with crDroid or Sony Z Ultra but not sure if i would stay stock or go GPE rom


----------



## Dsteppa (Jul 21, 2014)

Okay guy's looking for a new phone, I've got the Sony Xperia Z right now, I don't prefer getting a bigger phone 5" is really enough for me.
Are there any good phones coming out within lets say... 6 months? I've got nothing against Samsung, but I don't like the plastic bs. I've looked at the Sony Xperia Z3 and that seems to be a 5.2-5.5" device which is to big for me, maybe if they bring out a compact version). There are also rumors about the Xperia Z4, but http://www.xperiaz4.com/ .... If those rumors are true it will be a 6.3" device.. like NO!
My patience and budget are quite unlimited tho.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 21, 2014)

Dsteppa said:


> Okay guy's looking for a new phone, I've got the Sony Xperia Z right now, I don't prefer getting a bigger phone 5" is really enough for me.
> Are there any good phones coming out within lets say... 6 months? I've got nothing against Samsung, but I don't like the plastic bs. I've looked at the Sony Xperia Z3 and that seems to be a 5.2-5.5" device which is to big for me, maybe if they bring out a compact version). There are also rumors about the Xperia Z4, but http://www.xperiaz4.com/ .... If those rumors are true it will be a 6.3" device.. like NO!
> My patience and budget are quite unlimited tho.

Click to collapse



You don't want a bigger phone... So that rules out the note 4.

The g3 and lumia 930 (seriously!) Ate great options right now though I think the g3 is too big for you. 

Perhaps the 6th gen nexus in sept/Oct?


--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 21, 2014)

Dsteppa said:


> Okay guy's looking for a new phone, I've got the Sony Xperia Z right now, I don't prefer getting a bigger phone 5" is really enough for me.
> Are there any good phones coming out within lets say... 6 months? I've got nothing against Samsung, but I don't like the plastic bs. I've looked at the Sony Xperia Z3 and that seems to be a 5.2-5.5" device which is to big for me, maybe if they bring out a compact version). There are also rumors about the Xperia Z4, but http://www.xperiaz4.com/ .... If those rumors are true it will be a 6.3" device.. like NO!
> My patience and budget are quite unlimited tho.

Click to collapse



I suggest you the LG G3 !
Quad HD Screen 2K+ Pixels
Laser focus back camera!


----------



## teonagode (Jul 21, 2014)

Dsteppa said:


> Okay guy's looking for a new phone, I've got the Sony Xperia Z right now, I don't prefer getting a bigger phone 5" is really enough for me.
> Are there any good phones coming out within lets say... 6 months? I've got nothing against Samsung, but I don't like the plastic bs. I've looked at the Sony Xperia Z3 and that seems to be a 5.2-5.5" device which is to big for me, maybe if they bring out a compact version). There are also rumors about the Xperia Z4, but http://www.xperiaz4.com/ .... If those rumors are true it will be a 6.3" device.. like NO!
> My patience and budget are quite unlimited tho.

Click to collapse



The G3 is not future proof,if you want a phone for gaming without any throtling then go for the Htc One M8.

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 21, 2014)

The Best Phone Is One Plus One

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jul 21, 2014)

HridayHS said:


> The Best Phone Is One Plus One
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The cheapest for the level of tech in it yes but far from the best.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +


----------



## s8freak (Jul 21, 2014)

force70 said:


> The cheapest for the level of tech in it yes but far from the best.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +

Click to collapse



I'm LOVING my S5 I don't care for AOSP Roms anyways so running ViSiX Rom with some debloat and tweaks it's awesome. 
Hey force I just got my son another flip phone Rugby 3 so I'll be looking at the G3 for something different and have two phones.

"No soup for you!Come back one year!!" 
Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T G900A


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 21, 2014)

What do you think about MTK6595??

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------




CEM90 said:


> My next phone is the Galaxy Note 4 or the LG G3. I'm leaning more towards the Note 4.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes! LG G3 the BEST!


----------



## ShernDog (Jul 21, 2014)

You know I am still more than happy with my Samsung Galaxy S3. I mean I'm pretty picky, but I hardly see a stutter (although I don't play games on my phone I think it's a bit redundant). The community support is top notch, it has all major ROMs on it with constant updates such as CyanogenMod and SlimROMs. 2 gigs of ram is more than enough and the CPU holds up fine, I don't know what else you want from a phone unless you drone away at frappe birds or whatever. I bought an extended battery for 20$ on amazon, bought 3 pack monoprice screen protectors and I've been more than happy for the 2+ years when I purchased when it first came out. Personally I'd have it over my friends nexus 4. I would get an S5 if the community developed for it.

Sent from my Nexus 7 running Android L (>^n^)>


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 21, 2014)

ROOT HELP

someone please reply:fingers-crossed:

Ok im going to buy a samsung s5 clone (yes clone) its called a hdc s5 legend

im going to buy it from fastcardtech (it looks good to me what you think?

OK MAIN QUESTION.

ok they charge £1.70 to root it for you (should i let them do it?)

i mean ive never had a smartphone before and never rooted a phone before
but i heard rooting a phone makes it better for some reason?

should i pay them to do it as only £1.70 or should i find out if i can root the s5 legend myself?

would love a reply

thankyou

ps yes i would love to buy a real s5 but after last week finding out i have to pay back £4000 in my brothers child tax due to a mistake (long story he lives with me) and hes costing me a arm and leg hes 18 soon though (thankgod lol) as omg hes cost me way more than £4000 more like 10 times that

thanks


----------



## Dsteppa (Jul 21, 2014)

dodgebizkit said:


> You don't want a bigger phone... So that rules out the note 4.
> 
> The g3 and lumia 930 (seriously!) Ate great options right now though I think the g3 is too big for you.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





DanielBink said:


> I suggest you the LG G3 !
> Quad HD Screen 2K+ Pixels
> Laser focus back camera!

Click to collapse



I'll look into it thanks.



teonagode said:


> The G3 is not future proof,if you want a phone for gaming without any throtling then go for the Htc One M8.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



Yeah I also took an interest in the M8.
But like I said before time and budget don't really matter to me. I don't really mind waiting for a device that isn't out yet. I was basically just wondering if there are any "good" phones coming out.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## LoverOfLife (Jul 21, 2014)

Please friends, i need some help, and i'm stuck. I want to buy a mid range (mostly stock) android phone, with KitKat, or upgradable to KitKat, 8mp camera, display 4,5-4,7 inch and scratch resistant, a good decent sound, dual sim, card memory support, and no lag. I have available ~230 euros, do you think it's possible with this money ? Can you give me some examples ? Any advice ?

I have in mind Moto G, but the quality of camera is not so good, and it has 16 gb memory, and no card slot.

Thank you!


----------



## force70 (Jul 21, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I'm LOVING my S5 I don't care for AOSP Roms anyways so running ViSiX Rom with some debloat and tweaks it's awesome.
> Hey force I just got my son another flip phone Rugby 3 so I'll be looking at the G3 for something different and have two phones.
> 
> "No soup for you!Come back one year!!"
> Sent from my ViSiX powered AT&T G900A

Click to collapse



Apparently only the black G3 is getting released up here aug 1 which sucks since I always and only buy white phones.  Plus not sure if the CAN device will have unlocked BL But TMO does so i may pick up a tmo unit and unlock it.

That and there is possibly an 805 version coming out. ...i would not be happy if i got the 801 version and then they released an 805.

Looks like im waiting to see what happens on the G3 but will be picking up a note 4 for sure.

I got an invite for a oneplus but that companies  customer support is a joke so i gave it away. The device itself is nice but without solid support behind it i have no interest in getting one.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +


----------



## megaancient (Jul 22, 2014)

Currently using Xperia E with Termin 3.5 Rom.
Looking for a new phone probably moto g or Asus zenfone 5. Quite undecided about which one to buy.

Sent from my C1505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 22, 2014)

I had before LG OPTIMUS G PRO a NEO N003 on MTK6589T and want to say that it was a great phone. I received it from 1st part and no troubles.
I think to buy in the future MTK with LTE support.


----------



## Aunpa (Jul 22, 2014)

*Discussion] What's your next smartphone / What should I buy*

HTC One M8


----------



## Unbr8kbal (Jul 22, 2014)

*Oneplus one*

Seriously i think bang for buck it's the one plus one right now!


----------



## teonagode (Jul 22, 2014)

Unbr8kbal said:


> Seriously i think bang for buck it's the one plus one right now!

Click to collapse



Until it becomes wideliy avaliable it will become obsolete 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## Jacksonz91 (Jul 22, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5:victory::victory::victory:


----------



## klutchmonkey (Jul 22, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Anything samsung. everything i have of theirs is top notch!


----------



## Concept211 (Jul 22, 2014)

Currently on Galaxy S3 but I'm about to receive the OnePlus One tomorrow in the mail! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## maddboss (Jul 22, 2014)

I want to buy an unlocked Xperia, but I don't know what worth much for the price: Xperia Z2, Z1 or Z1 Compact (or maybe Z Ultra)


----------



## Torrify (Jul 23, 2014)

Unbr8kbal said:


> Seriously i think bang for buck it's the one plus one right now!

Click to collapse




Lot of hype certainly...

I think we need a bit of time to tell how they stack up in the real world though. Especially in terms of reliability..

For me personally, the lack of removable battery and external storage was a deal breaker.


----------



## xImposter (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm really considering the Samsung Galaxy Mega. I want a bigger screen. Although I am close to not getting it because devs are struggling to get development going on it. Then again I want the Note 3 because of the amoled screen. AHHHHHHH the choices... 

Owned devices:
Samsung Galaxy Note 2  i605 (on Straight Talk) : Beans ROM 26

Asus Transformer TF300T: Kisskat ROM


----------



## adibeckett (Jul 23, 2014)

Why not the Sony xperia z ultra? Cheaper and better specs with the exception of the removable battery and better camera.

Sent from my SGH-T679 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Burning_aces (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey, if you were having issues with your S3 - some random resets from dropping it and shocking battery life as in I have to give it multiple charges per day, or have it on charge for most of the day, would you switch to the S5/M8 or try push through until the Nexus 6/some other phone is released?


----------



## mushipkw (Jul 23, 2014)

Burning_aces said:


> Hey, if you were having issues with your S3 - some random resets from dropping it and shocking battery life as in I have to give it multiple charges per day, or have it on charge for most of the day, would you switch to the S5/M8 or try push through until the Nexus 6/some other phone is released?

Click to collapse



I'm also in this dilemma. Was thinking of upgrading to G2 because of larger battery but came to know it had GPS issues. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jul 23, 2014)

In two weeks time, getting myself a brand new 32 GB LG G3  
Huge upgrade from my ageing S3 


-Sent from Guy's phone via Tapatalk
>Sammy Note 10.1: stock, no root
>Sammy S3 stock, no root


----------



## Burning_aces (Jul 23, 2014)

mushipkw said:


> I'm also in this dilemma. Was thinking of upgrading to G2 because of larger battery but came to know it had GPS issues.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



You mean G3 right?
Yeah exactly though. I'm sick  of my phone just hard to know whether I should wait...


----------



## fazliey (Jul 23, 2014)

My favourite phone right...note 2

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 23, 2014)

Was presented MI 4. What are you thinking about this flagman?


----------



## TOKKY911 (Jul 23, 2014)

For me is.. Xperia Z 'cause it have a lot of app,ability like Z2 by eXistenZ rom..


----------



## chanoleproso (Jul 24, 2014)

Droid X without any doubt.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 24, 2014)

GuyInTheCorner said:


> In two weeks time, getting myself a brand new 32 GB LG G3
> Huge upgrade from my ageing S3
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, nice jump! From int or US 
S3?






JustinForest1 said:


> iPhone 4 to iPhone 5s

Click to collapse



I never knew iPhone users used this forum: P why not wait for the 6?








Alezzander_ said:


> Was presented MI 4. What are you thinking about this flagman?

Click to collapse



Looks cool, very chique, Chinese, powerful... 

----------------------------
I am the Illuminatí


----------



## leonidfg (Jul 24, 2014)

*5114*

_*Definetely going for the HTC One M8. It looks so beautiful *-**_


----------



## DroidEater1028 (Jul 24, 2014)

*ROMMMMS*



shadewrath said:


> With all these roms coming out in the market, who needs a new phone !!!!
> 
> There should be some way of modifying or tweaking your phone's hardware though ... kind of upgrade
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



look im down for roms lol ill download anything. i notice myself flying through roms every week. but...... i have a one s not much development on that  trying to find a good android 4.3 rom or higher. need 4.3 for weon glasses. but ya so upgrade is needed. lol but def. roms is the best way to go if you dont have enough money to lay down for a new phone #me#lgg3#$573 lolololololol


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 24, 2014)

The Best Phone Ever --- One Plus One

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Jul 24, 2014)

HridayHS said:


> The Best Phone Ever --- One Plus One
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You mean bang for the buck  but definitivelly not the best !

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## innomi (Jul 24, 2014)

teonagode said:


> You mean bang for the buck  but definitivelly not the best !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



No he meant the best phone. 
At this point there is nothing better than the oneplus one. 
Bang for buck wise. 
And! Specs wise! 

And trust me when I say that. 
I have the opportunity to put it next to an s5 note3 m8 g3 and it rocks those phones out of the water. 
If you care about antutu? Oneplus scores a 10% better minimum than the other phones. 
In terms of daily use? Hell. I can't see a phone with is fluently as the oneplus. 
And the battery... O my god... Whatever I do? It just keeps on going! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## teonagode (Jul 24, 2014)

innomi said:


> No he meant the best phone.
> At this point there is nothing better than the oneplus one.
> Bang for buck wise.
> And! Specs wise!
> ...

Click to collapse



And how is the built quality? Is it cheap plastic or a premium feel
We can debate forever whats the best phone but thats just a lot of perspectives of different people.
And hey man do you got an invite to share please xD so that i can add the One Plus One to my collection beside my N5  ?

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 24, 2014)

teonagode said:


> You mean bang for the buck  but definitivelly not the best !
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



If you called this is bang phone so see it specs and ratings 

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jul 24, 2014)

teonagode said:


> And how is the built quality? Is it cheap plastic or a premium feel
> We can debate forever whats the best phone but thats just a lot of perspectives of different people.
> And hey man do you got an invite to share please xD so that i can add the One Plus One to my collection beside my N5  ?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



It's not all plastic and not metal. 
It's very sturdy material and very solid. 
I would say it's premium feel yes. 
I have tried my best to find a (cheap) flaw but can't find one lol. 
The sandstone black is the one I have. 
And the grip on it is incredible. 



Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## WakedPaul (Jul 24, 2014)

I wish my next phone could be a Oneplus One ...


----------



## Hterag (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm not sure whether to get the Note 4 or Transformer V if/when they release. I don't currently have a tablet and I like the idea of having a kind of all-in-one mobile device but the Note 4 will likely have the higher specs and I'm not sure I would even use the tablet/laptop.

Assuming there are no extra features like KNOX in the Note 4 for, "security" then I may get it but otherwise the Transformer V.


----------



## innomi (Jul 24, 2014)

WakedPaul said:


> I wish my next phone could be a Oneplus One ...

Click to collapse



It can be. 
Just join their forum. 
The normal sales will start quickly. 
Atm to only sell it to forum members in joining order. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:56 PM ----------




Hterag said:


> I'm not sure whether to get the Note 4 or Transformer V if/when they release. I don't currently have a tablet and I like the idea of having a kind of all-in-one mobile device but the Note 4 will likely have the higher specs and I'm not sure I would even use the tablet/laptop.
> 
> Assuming there are no extra features like KNOX in the Note 4 for, "security" then I may get it but otherwise the Transformer V.

Click to collapse



If security is your issue? 
Ten buy the blackfone when it's out. 


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Garros (Jul 24, 2014)

..


----------



## HiDEFF (Jul 24, 2014)

How's the GPS on the M8 and G3? I've heard that LG isn't very good with GPS. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hterag (Jul 25, 2014)

innomi said:


> If security is your issue?
> Ten buy the blackfone when it's out.

Click to collapse



I didn't mean I want more security, I meant I don't want the features Samsung says are there for security like KNOX.


----------



## djwell (Jul 25, 2014)

Concept211 said:


> Currently on  but I'm about to receive the OnePlus One tomorrow in the mail! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I also have the S3.  Are you glad you switched?


----------



## AmenLim (Jul 25, 2014)

?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## djwell (Jul 25, 2014)

WakedPaul said:


> I wish my next phone could be a Oneplus One ...

Click to collapse



Any rumors about boost getting this?


----------



## Mr. Pratul (Jul 25, 2014)

*confused b/w m7 nexus 5 z1 phones which one i buy?*

I am confused b/w the phones z1, nexus 5, htc one m7?
both having same price(nearly 30 k to 33k both) but can't choice b/w these three........


----------



## teonagode (Jul 25, 2014)

Mr. Pratul said:


> I am confused b/w the phones z1, nexus 5, htc one m7?
> both having same price(nearly 30 k to 33k both) but can't choice b/w these three........

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 Stock Android
Htc One M7 great audio  and speakers
Xperia Z1 a good phone 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## Mr. Pratul (Jul 25, 2014)

*which is better choice?*



teonagode said:


> Nexus 5 Stock Android
> Htc One M7 great audio  and speakers
> Xperia Z1 a good phone
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



but which is the best in this price????


----------



## innomi (Jul 25, 2014)

Mr. Pratul said:


> but which is the best in this price????

Click to collapse



Nexus definitely between those 3

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## teonagode (Jul 25, 2014)

innomi said:


> Nexus definitely between those 3
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



Cant agree with you more 

Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0


----------



## pitface (Jul 25, 2014)

Think of buying meself an S5, even though Samsung is a bugger on updates


----------



## sa-ra (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello....
Should i buy Samsung galaxy note 3 or Sony Xperia Z2 ?
Which is the best ? 

Thanks....


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 25, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello....
> Should i buy Samsung galaxy note 3 or Sony Xperia Z2 ?
> Which is the best ?
> 
> Thanks....

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z2 Is better than note 3

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jul 25, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hello....
> Should i buy Samsung galaxy note 3 or Sony Xperia Z2 ?
> Which is the best ?
> 
> Thanks....

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want? 
Samsung is even with bad are updates always better than Sony. 
But spec wise you should get the z2.
But build wise and battery etc you should get the note. 


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## brian0305 (Jul 25, 2014)

I use Computer more than Mobile so i don't need new phone. S2 is enough


----------



## NewTon1995 (Jul 25, 2014)

Xiaomi mi3:laugh:


----------



## HippoDevices (Jul 25, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



MI4 or iPhone6


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Jul 25, 2014)

HippoDevices said:


> MI4 or iPhone6

Click to collapse



Nexus 6. But from the given options. IPhone 6.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Mr. Pratul (Jul 25, 2014)

*what's the means?*



teonagode said:


> Cant agree with you more
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 running AICP 5.0

Click to collapse



what's the means?


----------



## sa-ra (Jul 25, 2014)

innomi said:


> Depends on what you want?
> Samsung is even with bad are updates always better than Sony.
> But spec wise you should get the z2.
> But build wise and battery etc you should get the note.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm interested in the games so i will use it for games

thanks in advance


----------



## Dark Mushroom (Jul 25, 2014)

GreekEnigma said:


> Ok unfortunatly i didnt get the help i needed
> so im just going to buy the hdc s5 legend from fastcardtech
> 
> Question
> ...

Click to collapse



i prefer to root it your self. There's a video showing you how to root hdc s5 using framaroot. Just follow every step and you will be fine.
Good luck! [emoji1]


----------



## stombie18 (Jul 25, 2014)

Been waiting for a while to see if a phone comes out that I can't live without. Still waiting.... still running on the gnex...


----------



## Amit BL (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey guys, <br />
So I need to buy 5 tablet for my workplace. <br />
It needs to have Windows 8 (not RT or professional, I can't remember how the third one called). <br />
I don't have budget limit,  but it should be matter  of budget and performance,  which means,  I rather hear options of tablets,  their price and performance,  I'll decide what's best for my workplace. <br />
The best tablet for me will be one with medium budget and maximum performance. <br />
Thanks Guys! <br />
<br />
Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk<br/>

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jul 25, 2014)

djwell said:


> Any rumors about boost getting this?

Click to collapse



Probably not, boost don't get anything: ( their only decent phone, in fact
It's an amazing phone, is the moto g...at least when in was in the USA and got one for the wife this was the case...






innomi said:


> Nexus definitely between those 3
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong with the nexus! Though a new nexus is due in a couple of months- so wait for that or for the 5 to lower in price.








pitface said:


> Think of buying meself an S5, even though Samsung is a bugger on updates

Click to collapse




They update their mobiles for Yonks after release. The s3 still gets updates and the s2 even got updated earlier this year.

Often an update takes a few months but at least you'll get it... And you get touchwiz updates in between.






Amit BL said:


> Hey guys,
> So I need to buy 5 tablet for my workplace.
> It needs to have Windows 8 (not RT or professional, I can't remember how the third one called).
> I don't have budget limit,  but it should be matter  of budget and performance,  which means,  I rather hear options of tablets,  their price and performance,  I'll decide what's best for my workplace.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can afford the surface pro (1, 2 or 3 it doesn't matter) with the type cover, get it!

A great cheaper one is the dell venue 8 pro, get it with the Bluetooth keyboard and a seperate Bluetooth mouse and you have a full laptop replacement tablet 

--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## GreekEnigma (Jul 25, 2014)

Dark Mushroom said:


> i prefer to root it your self. There's a video showing you how to root hdc s5 using framaroot. Just follow every step and you will be fine.
> Good luck! [emoji1]

Click to collapse



finally a reply  (i nearly deleted from the forum lol)

anyway this is my prob ma8
1.ive never had a smartphone as have been unwell for 10 years (so last thing i remember is ps2 coming out lol lol:laugh:

2.i heard you should always root a phone if you can for some reason?

3. i want a samsung s5 clone with logos (the best i think i could find is a hdc s5 legend 'although that one has no remote control:crying

so is their a better fake than the hdc s5 legend, also fastcardtech is the only place i can find that sells these clones with ok prices

what you think

ps do i need anything special to root (can i just use a laptop and the usb lead that comes with the phone

heres my thing its only £1.70 for them to root it for me (just worried incase they install spyware)

i was thinking to root myself,but want to know how to do the same as fastcardtech

ps when you root does the phone have to be new or not?

need your help man as want to order a clone asap (yes i like things like clones as have wasted so much money the last few years, although not my fault, long story


cheers man


----------



## willemhouterman (Jul 25, 2014)

I can't choose between the G3 and the m8. I tried the g3 in a shop but it was extremely laggy. While the m8 is blazing fast. But i like the big screen of the g3. 
Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Royyx (Jul 26, 2014)

I just got the m8, it's pretty nice. Battery life isn't the best.


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jul 26, 2014)

Royyx said:


> I just got the m8, it's pretty nice. Battery life isn't the best.

Click to collapse



When you say not the best, is that with heavy use? Is it an all day phone 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royyx (Jul 26, 2014)

dwh2o13 said:


> When you say not the best, is that with heavy use? Is it an all day phone
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If I have heavy use I'll have to charge it after work (around 5pm) If you're just using it for texting and random stuff it could last you a normal day


----------



## Flamehell (Jul 26, 2014)

Miui 4....love it!!:good:


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 26, 2014)

The g3 looks really laggy to me in every video I've seen. Most of the reviewers seem to ignore it or pretend it's not there. I think it's the screen resolution is just too much for it. I'd rather have a g2 or my nexus 5.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Digital-Sniper (Jul 26, 2014)

*This beast*

I would have to say the lg g3 mate..blows all the other flagships atm


----------



## poch_m (Jul 26, 2014)

waiting for note 4 so note 3 prices can drop


----------



## Indalaris (Jul 26, 2014)

poch_m said:


> waiting for note 4 so note 3 prices can drop

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## Aqilz (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm going to buy HTC One M8 in a few weeks.


----------



## SykesMod (Jul 26, 2014)

currently have a chinese MT6589-based Cubot One, i'm not sure if i should get an HTC One m8  or  OnePlus One (cheap, but no sdcard slot :/ ).


----------



## KCTheBearded (Jul 26, 2014)

Definitely a Note 4!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## minimaster4734 (Jul 26, 2014)

I don't like very big phones, otherwise I would buy note 3 for sure... now I'm thinking about getting an LG G3. Is there a reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 26, 2014)

minimaster4734 said:


> I don't like very big phones, otherwise I would buy note 3 for sure... now I'm thinking about getting an LG G3. Is there a reason why I shouldn't?

Click to collapse



Yes LG G3 is best

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 26, 2014)

Lg g3 is definitely not the fastest. With it having lag right now when new it makes me wonder how much it will slow down in time with updates.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vikas1042 (Jul 26, 2014)

*suggestion for phone*

guys help me i want to buy a new phone under 7000, phone should have 5mp camera, dual core procesor, 1gb ram, and good battery backup . leave motorola moto e it has highest sar value.  my other options asus zenfone 4 and 4.5. can any body tell me about battery backup of asus zenfone 4


----------



## pegs520 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm trying to find a phone for my friend. I recommended the g3, but he's got unlimited and doesn't want to spend 500 on a new phone off contract.

So, I zeroed it down to the m8, g2, and droid maxx. Which one would you guys get out of those 3?


----------



## HridayHS (Jul 26, 2014)

vikas1042 said:


> guys help me i want to buy a new phone under 7000, phone should have 5mp camera, dual core procesor, 1gb ram, and good battery backup . leave motorola moto e it has highest sar value.  my other options asus zenfone 4 and 4.5. can any body tell me about battery backup of asus zenfone 4

Click to collapse



Try Canvas Unite 2

Sent from my Micromax A110Q using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xdema (Jul 26, 2014)

pegs520 said:


> I'm trying to find a phone for my friend. I recommended the g3, but he's got unlimited and doesn't want to spend 500 on a new phone off contract.
> 
> So, I zeroed it down to the m8, g2, and droid maxx. Which one would you guys get out of those 3?

Click to collapse




like the gsmarena's battery test say

G2 if you want much battery for the max talk time & few money 

could i ask to you why not the z1 compact?

the m8 in my country is expensive, 530€, g2 330€, the z1compact is 370 and has a sd card slot


----------



## sriss (Jul 26, 2014)

*I'd get myself a Micromax*

Micromax Phones have developed a lot in the indian market since it started..
Now its giving samsung a run for its money cuz its offering killer specs at a very low price...
its truly a bang for the buck cuz i own 5 micromax devices and all work excellent 

:good::good::good::good:


----------



## chitrank (Jul 26, 2014)

*OnePlus One!*

Oneplus One is a great phone! Impressive specs,neat features,most amazing to me,it's a CyanogenMod Phone!! I love Cyanogenmod!! There is news gathering up that Oneplus One is going to release in India!! So  defenitely an awesome Bang for the Buck Smartphone!!! 

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

A Note 4 is a beast though!! Atleast it's powerful than the current generation snapdragon!! But really waiting for the phones with Snapdragon 808 and Snapdragon 810 beats!! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## pegs520 (Jul 26, 2014)

xdema said:


> like the gsmarena's battery test say
> 
> G2 if you want much battery for the max talk time & few money
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info! 

Unfortunately, my Buddy's on Verizon. Unless I'm forgetting wrong, Sony doesn't do Verizon. 

M8 is not too much money. My friend's on the g2, and he likes it. Guess I'll steer him toward the g2!


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 26, 2014)

I would go with the g2 out of those for the price.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaximoMark (Jul 26, 2014)

Why are people complaining about the G3 lag? It's hardly worth mentioning for the sake of a few hundredths of a second. 

Yeah there is the occasional lag but it's not as bad as the Galaxy S4 was/is(my last phone), even the lag on that wasn't that bad. 

Some people are waaaay too anal! Then there are the people that go on about lag cos they heard someone else say it and have never had said phone! 



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks worse than that in almost all the videos I've watched. None of the other recent phones had enough lag that I could notice it including g2, n5, m8, s5 etc. Unless me and some others are imagining it?

I don't see the point in upgrading to faster and faster phones then getting slower again.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

I couldn't find a video direct comparing the g3 and s4 but I looked at a couple videos of the s4 and to me it looks like the s4 has slightly less lag than the g3. Maybe I'm wrong. The g2 looked really fast to me, not much slower than the n5.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MaximoMark (Jul 26, 2014)

Since I installed Nova launcher the lag has all but gone. Turning off animations greatly helps too. 

Also, I see there are lag issues with the S5 also.


----------



## sanket.m (Jul 27, 2014)

One Plus


----------



## alkeks (Jul 27, 2014)

Note 4!! Can't wait anymore


----------



## xdema (Jul 27, 2014)

MaximoMark said:


> Since I installed Nova launcher the lag has all but gone. Turning off animations greatly helps too.
> 
> Also, I see there are lag issues with the S5 also.

Click to collapse



sorry but i've an old LG P500 (the optimus one), on that phone i can understand to turning off animations with kitkat, not on a G3 or S4. 

next smartphone? z2 or g flex


----------



## us3rnotfound (Jul 27, 2014)

Made a good decision with an HTC one m8, liked the s5 too but the m8 was the one for me; build quality and the speakers are just great. Now for my next phone definitely another android another day.


----------



## exynoss (Jul 27, 2014)

gr8nolefanboy said:


> also any cheaper phones like the M8 with similiar specs?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5,  xiaomi mi3 ??


----------



## SunnyGrewal11 (Jul 27, 2014)

need some opinion like i read so many reviews about these fones that m more confused now 
i have s4 now and wanted to upgrade but dont kno which is beter .. like earlier main option was s5 but then i seen on antutu benchmark that there other options as well like htc m8 and xiaomi mi3 or any other you can suggest like i want fone that will go on for atleast 3-4 yrs ... earlier i had nexus s which was awesum for 3 yrs like i never need to get it repaired ... i want something like that
or should i stay with s4 ?? :|


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jul 27, 2014)

Was thinking of the Note 3,but read some things that sounded pretty negative about its update to Kk.  Anyone else confirm 

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## AA1996 (Jul 27, 2014)

Which one has the best screen : xperia p, ion, acro s, v, tx


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 28, 2014)

dwh2o13 said:


> Was thinking of the Note 3,but read some things that sounded pretty negative about its update to Kk.  Anyone else confirm
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Note 3 is quite decent. Depends on what all you are looking forward in the cellphone. The size is appropriate to edit documents and write with the provided s-pen. I own a s4 and have realised that editing a lot of documents can be stressful. However my old note 2 was amazing at this. 
Kitkat upgrade from samsung has negative ratings in every phone. The day i upgraded to KK on my s4, I had huge battery drain issues. You can always root your phone to tweak and remove the unnecessary bloatware!

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




SunnyGrewal11 said:


> need some opinion like i read so many reviews about these fones that m more confused now
> i have s4 now and wanted to upgrade but dont kno which is beter .. like earlier main option was s5 but then i seen on antutu benchmark that there other options as well like htc m8 and xiaomi mi3 or any other you can suggest like i want fone that will go on for atleast 3-4 yrs ... earlier i had nexus s which was awesum for 3 yrs like i never need to get it repaired ... i want something like that
> or should i stay with s4 ?? :|

Click to collapse




All these phones are upgrades to S4 in terms of just the speed. There is no feature that is extraordinary or so new that one needs the feel to upgrade. The water resistant feature in S5 is just to protect your phone. You cannot take underwater snaps or use the phone when its dipped in water. HTC M8 looks really good. One place where it again falls short is the camera. The camera is not as good as it was advertised. I would say that you should wait with the S4. Its not that out-dated as of today and the exynos processor helps you get along pretty fine with day to day applications. I would wait for the new snapdragon 808 chipset which looks promising now.I recently rooted my s4 and its showing an amazing performance boost. Check out phoenix rom (9505) or ozcan rom / arrow rom (9500). You also have the new s5 apps ported to your s4 so that you don't feel left out !
However if you have money you can always upgrade now and yet again when 808 is out !!


----------



## Alezzander_ (Jul 28, 2014)

LG G3  -  BOMB!!!! Very fast, very cool!!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey there people !
I need some suggestions !
Which device is the best for me ?
300 - 550 euro budget


Friends are you're everything , make friends with those that wants to be friends with you 
There is also true love in friendship


----------



## THUDUK (Jul 28, 2014)

Currently have a NEXUS 5

want something different, was contemplating LG G2, HTC ONE, Z1, Z1 compact or S4


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jul 28, 2014)

THUDUK said:


> Currently have a NEXUS 5
> 
> want something different, was contemplating LG G2, HTC ONE, Z1, Z1 compact or S4

Click to collapse



Get the m8!! Dropped it now many times and still nothing happened just a few scratches at the back and edges xD and that phone is even on stock perfectly even no need to root it's so Amazing !


----------



## MaximoMark (Jul 28, 2014)

slowpoke97 said:


> Was considering LG G3, but the review of the screen is quite disappointing  :/

Click to collapse



Really! 

Show me 1 review that says it's poor and I'll show 10 that say it's brilliant! 

When viewing 1080p content it's no better than the S5 etc for obvious reasons, but when more 1440p content becomes available then it'll shows its true awesomeness!


----------



## SHADOW02907 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Hey guys I'm here*

Does any one knows which Custom ROM Have loop support for galaxy s5 g900v
Sent from my Samsung Galaxy s5 G900v using XDA Premium App[/QUOTE]


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 28, 2014)

This for $1 !?!?! My next phone lol  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...1366983221?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item233e2cde35 *SCAM*

The title says Samsung Galaxy Note SGH-I717 but the picture is of an LG. And a price of $1...


----------



## SHADOW02907 (Jul 28, 2014)

*I'm new on the forum*

I Currently have a Galaxy s5 verizon g900v
Does anyone of you know which Custom ROM Have loop device support ???

want something different, was contemplating LG G2, HTC ONE, Z1, Z1 compact or S4[/QUOTE]


----------



## G.Realest (Jul 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> No he meant the best phone.
> At this point there is nothing better than the oneplus one.
> Bang for buck wise.
> And! Specs wise!
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the cam? Is it taking great shots?
Im using an N5 (16 GB) as a daily driver (Stok 4.4.4. but with some Xposed Modules)! Honestly...its the best I ever used - believe me, I.ve also tested them all you said except LG G3 and OnePlusOne. My main problem is always battery - plus I could use some extra quality in my camera. 

Can you please tell me if Im crazy or not by comparing this phones and understanding the S5 is a huge deception. So many lags everywhere. Sammy still doesnt use stabiluzation on its camera and the boderlines of the fone are ****in horrible. Still killed by the N5 and I guess my G2 killed it too.

Can someone tell me theres a Rom for G2 with better camera than it stock or than N5's one?

Peace

---------- Post added at 08:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------




innomi said:


> Nexus definitely between those 3
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



The lag in S5 is riduculous! Even after turning animation settings to "0.5 x " and trasation settins to the same numbers and still installing Nova Launcher and having it on "Nova" speed...it still lags! RIDICULOUS


MaximoMark said:


> Since I installed Nova launcher the lag has all but gone. Turning off animations greatly helps too.
> 
> Also, I see there are lag issues with the S5 also.

Click to collapse




---------- Post added at 08:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------

By the way...is the Nexus 5 Rom perfectly ported to the G2??

tks


----------



## AA1996 (Jul 28, 2014)

AA1996 said:


> Which one has the best screen : xperia p, ion, acro s, xperia s, v, tx

Click to collapse



Can anyone help me? Thank you


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jul 28, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> Note 3 is quite decent. Depends on what all you are looking forward in the cellphone. The size is appropriate to edit documents and write with the provided s-pen. I own a s4 and have realised that editing a lot of documents can be stressful. However my old note 2 was amazing at this.
> Kitkat upgrade from samsung has negative ratings in every phone. The day i upgraded to KK on my s4, I had huge battery drain issues. You can always root your phone to tweak and remove the unnecessary bloatware!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. We're close enough to the Note 4 release I'll probably wait until it arrives.


----------



## jSampler (Jul 28, 2014)

I had Kyocera Rise, sold it for ZTE N861. Got screwed by Telus then I bought a Note 2.

Really happy about my Note 2, but I'm in the middle of investigating some network registration issues. (Dead zones) 

If the problem is hardware related, I'm definetly getting the Note 3.


----------



## G.Realest (Jul 28, 2014)

I dont know why could it be hardware related
but anyway, I also like the Note series a lot. I felt the N3 was amazing for reading and editing docs...


----------



## Harry_EBJ (Jul 29, 2014)

*Windows 8.1 or Android Kitkat tablet?*

Hi all,
I am on a budget and looking to buy a small tablet.

After much research, I have narrowed it down to two possibilities:

The Android KitKat  $81 AUD delivered to my door.
It is a Cube U25GT2-C4W with a 1.33Ghz Quad-core processor, 1GB Ram, 8GB ROM, expandable memory. 7inch IPS 1024 x 600 pixels resolution. It has Bluetooth and GPS support, as well as a HDMI support and a 0.3 mega-pixel front facing camera. Supports OTG USB 
connection. It has 2400mAH Lithium battery.

Or a Windows 8.1 (full-version) tablet from a manufacture by the name of EEARL in Shenzhen, China. About $156 AUD delivered to my door.
It has 16GB ROM, 1GB RAM, a 1.3/1.8 GHZ quad-core Intel Atom Baytrail processor.  8 inch IPS 1280 x 800 pixels resolution. Has Bluetooth, a 2MP front camera, and a 5MP rear facing camera. Also supports OTG USB connection. Ans it has expandable memory, and a HDMI port.
It has a 4500MAH Lithium battery.

Personally, I am leaning towards the WIndows tablet for several resons:
-Bigger screen
-Twice the storage capacity
-More capability (able to install Windows store apps, as well as desktop programs)
-Sounds like a better battery
-Higher screen resolution (1280 x 800 compared to 1024 x 600)


So, what do you guys think? Is the Windows tablet worth the extra dollars? 
I think it is, but I just want to hear your opinions first...?

As for what I use the tablet for, well I am not interested in playing games, but need to be able to do some basic productivity such as typing spreadsheets, editing pictures, and some simple video editing. I also like the idea of being able to simply connect the tablet to a printer.


----------



## East2West (Jul 29, 2014)

*LG G2*

A coworker of mine showed me his LG G2. The screen clarity was pretty amazing! Much better than my Moto X, but I believe he said the battery life suffered when putting that screen to work.


----------



## mobilepundits (Jul 29, 2014)

hello,
i am a big fan of samsung that's why Galaxy S3 will be my next desire.


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 29, 2014)

dwh2o13 said:


> Thanks. We're close enough to the Note 4 release I'll probably wait until it arrives.

Click to collapse



Please press the thanks button if you like the post! 
There are also rumours of X+1 coming out and the new nexus 6. Keep watch on those two. The motoX was a huge success and stands out. Check out how it starts the display when its moved or when you get a notification(Active Display)

---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Harry_EBJ said:


> Hi all,
> I am on a budget and looking to buy a small tablet.
> 
> After much research, I have narrowed it down to two possibilities:
> ...

Click to collapse




You, my friend are comparing apples and oranges. You have to decide which environment you are more comfortable with, Android or windows. Android will be more like your phone with access to play store. Recently word, excel and powerpoint are available on playstore. Windows tablet will be an extension or a portable version of your laptop or desktop. With every document in easy sync process using Windows 8 at your desktop, you'll be more comfortable managing documents. Windows tablets tend to be slow compared to android as the system is heavier, however it has a lot of feature that you have already seen. So there is no need to hunt for applications. High screen resolution sounds good, but this will adversely affect the battery life. I am not sure how much and how long its going to stay awake but you can look at it from reviews about the tablet. 
I would say go for the windows for the following reasons>
1. 1Gb ram is already minimum requirement in android. Hence you are on a boundary and there is a chance that the new Android L will not work properly on this tablet
2.  Better battery / higher resolution 
3.  Better front facing camera for video chats
4.  Better sync and will be handy compared to android os and Windows PC
OTG is supported by both so space on the tablet doesn't matter much!

Hit thanks if you found this helpful!


----------



## Harry_EBJ (Jul 29, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> Please press the thanks button if you like the post!
> There are also rumours of X+1 coming out and the new nexus 6. Keep watch on those two. The motoX was a huge success and stands out. Check out how it starts the display when its moved or when you get a notification(Active Display)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that 

Although the price of the Windows tablet is about $70 more than the Android, it still is excellent value for money so I think it's probably the way to go, especially considering the point mentioned above.


I read somewhere else that Windows 8.1 has been optimized to run well on devices with 1GB RAM which I find encouraging... 
Microsoft also officially states that 1GB RAM is sufficient to run Windows 8.1  

The better battery, screen resolution, extra and better quality camera seems to make it all worth the extra price...

I still love Android though... I have Jellybean 4.2 on my Huawei Ascend Y320.  I also run Windows 7 on my Acer laptop.


----------



## ente3000 (Jul 29, 2014)

Current smartphone: Motorola Moto G 
If I could buy one I would buy: HTC One


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Jul 29, 2014)

Get the G3 now, or if u got it already, the G4 or G5.

tt from my LG-D850 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Theilegit123 (Jul 29, 2014)

You should get an LG G2. Its one year old but still buttery smooth. Good camera. Back buttons are fairly easy to get used to.


----------



## knickerblogger (Jul 30, 2014)

I probably should have posted here, im sorry, but here is the link please help me out with the decision  AT&T LG Optimus G vs. T-mobile HTC One S $150 http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/att-lg-optimus-g-vs-t-mobile-htc-one-s-t2832302

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------

I am trying to compare these two phones. In my situation they cost the same amount. Both in new condition. I need help deciding which to use on T-mobile until the Nexus 6 is released or a phone is released that meets my requirements for under $350.
Here is brief comparison between the options.

Display:
LG 4.7 IPS clearly beats the HTC's 4.3 AMOLED

Network Connectivity:
LG only 1900 and 2100 bands resulting in half speed data performance compared to HTC which gets up to 42MBPS

Exterior Aesthetics:
HTC wins because it is slightly narrower and is built out of aluminum.

Camera:
HTC is much better even though they are both 8MP

Extras:
LG has NFC and roughly 2X better front facing camera.

Battery:
HTC has horrible battery life and lasts roughly 12hrs of light use, the LG lasts 16hrs of light use. However the LG should last 50% longer in moderate/heavy use.

Performance:
LG has an SD slot and roughly 2X better performance.

It looks like LG wins. But is the loss of connectivity and rear camera performance worth it, those are the two most important factors for most people since people pay a premium for coverage and the camera is the most important factor. Even GSMARENA gives the LG only a slight edge which is removed by the lower data speeds. http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_g_e970-5062.php and http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one_s-4574.php

Thank you in advance for your help, I have 24hrs to decide.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 30, 2014)

My battery lasted a day of moderate use on my HTC one s. Now my friend has it and gets 3 days of light usage. I had no issues with the one s.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jul 30, 2014)

knickerblogger said:


> I probably should have posted here, im sorry, but here is the link please help me out with the decision  AT&T LG Optimus G vs. T-mobile HTC One S $150 http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/att-lg-optimus-g-vs-t-mobile-htc-one-s-t2832302
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get a Motorola g or X both are better than those 2 phones! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## knickerblogger (Jul 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Just get a Motorola g or X both are better than those 2 phones!
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



How is a moto g better than the optimus g?

Then I would have to spend 50% extra


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 30, 2014)

Get the one plus one! Amazing deal at outstanding price!!!


----------



## chris luis (Jul 30, 2014)

just try Samsung I9300 Galaxy S III,Android OS, v4.0.4 (Ice Cream Sandwich), 4.3 (Jelly Bean)


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 30, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> Get the one plus one! Amazing deal at outstanding price!!!

Click to collapse



It could be a great choice but lot of us gave up due to this boring invite system


----------



## shadewrath (Jul 30, 2014)

*BEST CHOICE for S3 ?*

So whats best choice of Rom for S3 ? Suggestions ?


----------



## GasLoop (Jul 30, 2014)

*OnePlus One*

Try to get your hands on the OnePlus One!
Google -> OnePlus One


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jul 30, 2014)

shadewrath said:


> Rom for S3 ?

Click to collapse



A blend of stock and AOSP features:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-ultimarom-v16-0-typhoon-t1911572

CM11:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-archidroid-v2-4-6-power-hands-t2354859

I do.t know what to advise, essentually you have to flash a few and see what ROM fits your needs best. 
Do you want a Stock tweeked ROM or an all out custom one to do away with Touchwiz hell? 

Here's the Custom ROM thread on I9300 for you to look at  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3?nocache=1&z=1470332392491400#romList

**Remember**

Follow normal procedure before flashing:

•BACKUP (Boot, Data, System, Recovery) 

•WIPE (Factory Reset then wipe Cache & Dalvik Cache) 

•Flash Rom AND GApps (if GAppps is a separate file) 

•Wipe Dalvik and Cache again after flash (just to be sure)

•Reboot System (1st boot takes about 3-5 minutes) 

(I have never had a bad flash using this way of flashing ROMS) 

Good Luck! 







Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## shadewrath (Jul 30, 2014)

*416*



LiamAtkins90 said:


> A blend of stock and AOSP features:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s3/development/rom-ultimarom-v16-0-typhoon-t1911572
> 
> CM11:
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for the info ... i will go through and check different roms will work ..


----------



## innomi (Jul 30, 2014)

Poklatet said:


> It could be a great choice but lot of us gave up due to this boring invite system

Click to collapse



? 
All you have to do is subscribe  forum. 
The invites will be given according to join entry! 
That's how I got mine! 
Best phone ever! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 30, 2014)

I have at the moment a Galaxy S2 because my Galaxy Note is defect 
I have soon in 2-3 months 500-600 euro, my plan is to buy the LG G3 !
Is it better to buy the LG G2 and a Galaxy Tab 3 or one LG G3 ?


----------



## giorgiolocatelli (Jul 30, 2014)

Moto G


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

Moto e is now d best one in d market as a cheep and technologycal... 

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jul 30, 2014)

fabregus04 said:


> Moto e is now d best one in d market as a cheep and technologycal...
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Better get a Oneplus One my friend. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:23 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> I have at the moment a Galaxy S2 because my Galaxy Note is defect
> I have soon in 2-3 months 500-600 euro, my plan is to buy the LG G3 !
> Is it better to buy the LG G2 and a Galaxy Tab 3 or one LG G3 ?

Click to collapse



Same answer for you! 
Get a Oneplus One! Better then g3 and cheaper! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> Better get a Oneplus One my friend.
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wht do u mean by 1+1

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 30, 2014)

fabregus04 said:


> Wht do u mean by 1+1
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The OnePlus One is a phone. OnePlus is the manufacturer. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

Is that also available in germany???

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Jul 30, 2014)

fabregus04 said:


> Is that also available in germany???
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I believe it is currently in an invite system. It should be available to everyone later but I don't know where all it will be available. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I believe it is currently in an invite system. It should be available to everyone later but I don't know where all it will be available.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



Thnx for d information... Do u know anythink about moto e.. I habe a moto e n i cannot use otg cable in it.. And also wid New cyanogonmod 4.4.4 mobile data doesnt work.. How can i fix it..

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 30, 2014)

fabregus04 said:


> Thnx for d information... Do u know anythink about moto e.. I habe a moto e n i cannot use otg cable in it.. And also wid New cyanogonmod 4.4.4 mobile data doesnt work.. How can i fix it..
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



One plus one is available only in the United states for the moment. What exactly do you want to do with Moto E? Mobile data will work if you have a Internet connection with the provider. 

Hit thanks if this was helpful!


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> One plus one is available only in the United states for the moment. What exactly do you want to do with Moto E? Mobile data will work if you have a Internet connection with the provider.
> 
> Hit thanks if this was helpful!

Click to collapse



My moto e is rooted and i flashed it wid New Android 4.4.4 and now my mobile data doesnt works.. What should i do...

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Cyber. (Jul 30, 2014)

fabregus04 said:


> My moto e is rooted and i flashed it wid New Android 4.4.4 and now my mobile data doesnt works.. What should i do...
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You should report the issue in the thread you got the rom from

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fabregus04 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cyber. said:


> You should report the issue in the thread you got the rom from
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But i cannot report coz am a junior member.. I dont have the rights

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Jul 31, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> One plus one is available only in the United states for the moment. What exactly do you want to do with Moto E? Mobile data will work if you have a Internet connection with the provider.
> 
> Hit thanks if this was helpful!

Click to collapse



No. 
The oneplus is world wide. 
Not just for the US. 
If you give info, give the correct info. 
There are 12 countries at first from start. 
(but easy shipment to all countries. Just check the forum) 
If you need the right info just go to www.oneplus.net


Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------




fabregus04 said:


> But i cannot report coz am a junior member.. I dont have the rights
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



He meant post a answer just like you did here. But then in the correct thread of the rom. 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## 10k35h (Jul 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I have at the moment a Galaxy S2 because my Galaxy Note is defect
> I have soon in 2-3 months 500-600 euro, my plan is to buy the LG G3 !
> Is it better to buy the LG G2 and a Galaxy Tab 3 or one LG G3 ?

Click to collapse



Depends on how you want to use your devices. I prefer my Galaxy tab2 10.1 for reading documents and editing small changes.you will obviously find the bigger screen convenient if you do a lot of reading or editing. G2 has good specs and even today it can run flawlessly without much lags. The newer screen on G3 is not yet tested and thus you don't really know how its going to affect the battery. One plus one is intermediate between them both but again I would say 8 inch screen is better than 5.5 when it comes to reading. Also if you have 2 devices you can go reading books on the tablet without having to worry about the battery. The main problem with phones is that if you keep the screen on for long, you'll end up with dead battery in no time! 
Hence you should list the things you want to do with the devices and then take a decision!
G3 wins on One plus in the screen category which is big plus. However remember the screen will affect the battery, GPU and processing speed of the phone to great extent!


Hit thanks if you found this helpful!

---------- Post added at 05:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------




innomi said:


> No.
> The oneplus is world wide.
> Not just for the US.
> If you give info, give the correct info.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes. I am sorry . Its available in
United States 
Sweden
Denmark
Netherlands
United Kingdom
Spain
Germany
France
Italy
Finland
Belgium
Austria
Canada
Hong Kong
Taiwan
Portugal

There will be the custom charges according to your country rules if you ask for shipping to another country though.

---------- Post added at 05:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:13 AM ----------




fabregus04 said:


> My moto e is rooted and i flashed it wid New Android 4.4.4 and now my mobile data doesnt works.. What should i do...
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




many users have reported this problem on xt1033 version of MOTOG. However I couldn't find any fix for them on the nightly. One workaround that people have seen that works is by installing an older version of nightly (e.g. 20140619) by flashing it by clean install and then dirty flash the latest nightly. Your data will start to work. Try it out and let me know if it works. However you should start a thread to get better help once you can!

Hit thanks if this helped !


----------



## Alex87pa (Jul 31, 2014)

Lg g3 ..or next nexus


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> ?
> All you have to do is subscribe  forum.
> The invites will be given according to join entry!
> That's how I got mine!
> ...

Click to collapse



I suscribed forum the first day of announcement so hope is allowed! Thx


----------



## innomi (Jul 31, 2014)

Poklatet said:


> I suscribed forum the first day of announcement so hope is allowed! Thx

Click to collapse



If that's so. Then you have your oneplus already! How do you like it? 
I like mine very much! It kicks ass! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Poklatet (Jul 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> If that's so. Then you have your oneplus already! How do you like it?
> I like mine very much! It kicks ass!
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



Hum.. Don't know what happened : I suscribed the 23th April and was able to connect the forum. I just checked my mail today and i confirm i received nothing. So i tried to log in and .... Unknown User.... It seems my subscription fall dawn in a space black hole...


----------



## pajoslav83 (Aug 1, 2014)

These days I'm aiming for HTC One M8, but the only thing I'm worried about is his picture quality with camera ofc..


----------



## cobhc87 (Aug 1, 2014)

I bought LG G3 for my father: great phone.
I'll buy new one for myself when there will be a phone with 64bit CPU (optimezed for 32 bit application) and 4GB RAM...I think 2015!


----------



## Kolin456 (Aug 1, 2014)

*enquiries*

Hi guys! I'm new at this site. My name is Colin. Does anybody have a clue of where I can find custom roms  that work for Huawei y220-u10? Please help.


----------



## erwilli (Aug 1, 2014)

Despite I have a chinese android phone, if I could i would go for known brands. My best expierence was with a HTC Sensation. Such quality of materials worth it


----------



## rYzkiE_17 (Aug 2, 2014)

erwilli said:


> Despite I have a chinese android phone, if I could i would go for known brands. My best expierence was with a HTC Sensation. Such quality of materials worth it

Click to collapse



i very like it the htc sensation .. and my next phone that i will by is htc one m8 or xperia z2


----------



## s8freak (Aug 2, 2014)

I tell ya what buy what you wanna buy 

"No soup for you! Come back one year!!" Sent from my ViSiX powered SG-G900A Rockin XKrome


----------



## bolach (Aug 2, 2014)

*iphone*

I wanna an iphon just because i like her exterior and interface design. But i cant buy it because her software side is awful.
Exactly what i mean, there is no access to files (impossible to have file managers there). And PC connection is dreadful.
Right now i have xperia V


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 2, 2014)

bolach said:


> I wanna an iphon

Click to collapse



 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 2, 2014)

Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..i watch rewievs and comparison a lot ,but its not the same..lg g3 i like a lot,but i see users write a lot that he is turning off a lot by itself,and overheating and its stupid to me to buy something for my money that has that issues..i need some advices about what is best to buy..thanks a lot for the answers and sorry for my writing i dont write english so good


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 2, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..

Click to collapse



Don't go Samsung. Overbloated **** it is... Its great specs but Touchwiz cripples it (like all Samsungs)
HTC M8 I would say, but its bezel crazy on bottom of handset. Loads of space took up (The **** HTC) 
1+ is good.... But the stupid Invite system and stalling made everyone loose Interest, serves 1+ right for taking the ****
Only heard good things about the G3.
Can't fault it (yet) 
Xiaomi (Manufacturers been around 4 years, Starting out like 1+.
1+ was part of Oppo) 
Its flagship Mi4 is on par with the big boys.
Anyways.....

Its down to preference, good luck on your decision. 


Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 2, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> Hello everbody!I need some help with choose my new android phone.i have samsung galaxy ace now,and i want to buy a new android phone,one of those(lg g3,htc one m8.one plus one,samsung note 3) and i need help from someone who has expirience with this phones..i watch rewievs and comparison a lot ,but its not the same..lg g3 i like a lot,but i see users write a lot that he is turning off a lot by itself,and overheating and its stupid to me to buy something for my money that has that issues..i need some advices about what is best to buy..thanks a lot for the answers and sorry for my writing i dont write english so good

Click to collapse



You can go for Samsung when they have some cheap deal 
Just directly root it and get rid of touchwizz by flashing a AOSP rom .
Then you have great hardware on light software 


LiamAtkins90 said:


> Don't go Samsung. Overbloated **** it is... Its great specs but Touchwiz cripples it (like all Samsungs)
> HTC M8 I would say, but its bezel crazy on bottom of handset. Loads of space took up (The **** HTC)
> 1+ is good.... But the stupid Invite system and stalling made everyone loose Interest, serves 1+ right for taking the ****
> Only heard good things about the G3.
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## bolach (Aug 2, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Sent from S3 Mini
> Using XDA App

Click to collapse



What? iphonE I did mean. if u about that.
I like her glossy stile


----------



## finac94 (Aug 2, 2014)

I'd go with lg (g2, g3, nexus 5), motorola or htc...'cause i think they don't have too much bloatware (Nexus has none), they look good to me and i think rhey're not overpriced as Samsung. Or you could go with Sony and flash some custom ROM on it ^^

Sent from my Xperia V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marcustdu (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi im on the S4. I love it . Im wondering if I ever upgrade in the future. Is the note 4 or the galaxy f better? (GALAXY s 5 prime/premium )


----------



## ILYOSXON (Aug 3, 2014)

marcustdu said:


> привет им на S4. Я люблю его . Им интересно, если я когда-либо модернизации в будущем. Note 4 и galaxy f лучше? (GALAXY s 5 prime/premium )

Click to collapse



I'd bought all


----------



## dp21369 (Aug 3, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## xGMERZ (Aug 3, 2014)

Loved the Note 2, in to my phablets but on the Moto G. Such a great cheap phone! Recommended to those who wish to play about.

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ubigred (Aug 3, 2014)

Note 4 > all

Sent from my SGNote 3


----------



## aryanbhanu (Aug 3, 2014)

Xiaomi MI 4... This is the copy cat of iPhone and specifications are fairly awesome 

Sent from my Q800 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## banjara (Aug 3, 2014)

aryanbhanu said:


> Xiaomi MI 4... This is the copy cat of iPhone and specifications are fairly awesome
> 
> Sent from my Q800 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Specs are awesome. However everything will boil down to the price at the end. 
The non removable battery, miui rom and lack of device support on xda are the dealbreaksers for me.


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 3, 2014)

Nexus 5 or Note 3


----------



## denny1970 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm using an HTC one m8 and not sure to get the LG g3 hmmmm


----------



## force70 (Aug 4, 2014)

Was going to be the G3 but now with a locked bootloader looks like note 4 is in my future.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +


----------



## jmindset (Aug 4, 2014)

Moto G LTE!!! That SD card slot yo!

Sent from my LG-LG870 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alexistkd (Aug 4, 2014)

i cant decide between HTC M8 and Sony Xperia Z2 what do u guys recommend me? thank you very much.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 4, 2014)

alexistkd said:


> i cant decide between HTC M8 and Sony Xperia Z2 what do u guys recommend me? thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Can't really go wrong either way. Sony has the better camera and better battery life. M8 has better speakers. Both are very well built, but the Sony is waterproof. Interface preference is up to you.

Personally, I'd go with the Sony. But the M8 is very nice (and sexy) too.


----------



## alexistkd (Aug 4, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Can't really go wrong either way. Sony has the better camera and better battery life. M8 has better speakers. Both are very well built, but the Sony is waterproof. Interface preference is up to you.
> 
> Personally, I'd go with the Sony. But the M8 is very nice (and sexy) too.

Click to collapse



but people said z2 have overheating issues?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 4, 2014)

alexistkd said:


> but people said z2 have overheating issues?

Click to collapse



I've heard of heat issues when recording 4K video, but that's not unique to the Sony - all 4K video capable phones will either overheat and stop recording or will automatically stop recording before it gets too that hot.

Beyond that, I honestly don't know.


----------



## Borat38 (Aug 4, 2014)

douglasvbarone said:


> No doubt about that, G3 is a amazing smartphone. But I need to consider the price... One Plus One cost/benefit is far way the best (or will be when start to selling).
> 
> Here in Brazil, the smartphones normally costs about 250% of the USA price... Just for example: the Galaxy S5 costs about R$ 2.600,00 today (US$ 1.100 more or less). How much costs in USA? Or another country? [emoji30]
> 
> One Plus One will be available in the One Plus store, worldwide. So even if I pay the import taxes, still a attractive price. [emoji2]

Click to collapse



Wow, what's up with those sky-high phone prices in Brazil?  In Singapore, HK and the Philippines, OnePlus One 64gb costs an average of US$450 retail.  And stocks are readily available (this is the Cyanogen version, not the China version)


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

alexistkd said:


> i cant decide between HTC M8 and Sony Xperia Z2 what do u guys recommend me? thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Just go for HTC M8, it's the best phone in Antutu 
Only the one plus is better 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## douglasvbarone (Aug 4, 2014)

Borat38 said:


> Wow, what's up with those sky-high phone prices in Brazil?  In Singapore, HK and the Philippines, OnePlus One 64gb costs an average of US$450 retail.  And stocks are readily available (this is the Cyanogen version, not the China version)

Click to collapse



Taxes, and more taxes my friend... Brazil has one of the most heavy taxes in world, in all the things, especially technology, like smartphones, video games, computers and notebooks.:crying:

Fortunately, I live next to the border with Paraguay, that have similar prices compared with USA . But I need to have all needed cash at once. They don't accept credit cards.


----------



## barrtzz (Aug 4, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## albertobozal (Aug 4, 2014)

The last week i bought the g3, i come from nexus 4 and i am not sure if it was good or bad


----------



## ashley212 (Aug 4, 2014)

i would say not! to buy the galaxy s5 not really much difference since s4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey there, i need a new phone i just buyed a tablet 
I have a limited budget now 
Not more than 300 euro 
I love to get a good one around 200-250 
No one plus except if you have a code for me 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320 !


----------



## pablorav (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my OPO 2 weeks ago and i have to say im very happy with it 

The "biggest problem" is that the charging cable is super short and i dont know where i can get a larger one with the same charging capabilities.


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Aug 4, 2014)

I was contemplating the S5 or the G3. Can anyone convince me why I should get the G3? 

Other than the over killed display and the price being around $650 for the 32GB model (compared to the 16GB S5 which is around $680), i did not find too many other benefits of jumping the ship to LG. I am a with the Galaxy series for over 4 years now.

---------- Post added at 02:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> Hey there, i need a new phone i just buyed a tablet
> I have a limited budget now
> Not more than 300 euro
> I love to get a good one around 200-250
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure i understood your last sentence, but do you have any OS preferences? I am assuming that since you are posting here, you would prefer Android, you can take a look at Galaxy S3 or something from Acer Liquid. Not sure what Nexus 4 costs now in Europe. Or maybe other options might Nokia Lumia 1320.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 4, 2014)

hell_storm2004 said:


> I was contemplating the S5 or the G3. Can anyone convince me why I should get the G3?
> 
> Other than the over killed display and the price being around $650 for the 32GB model (compared to the 16GB S5 which is around $680), i did not find too many other benefits of jumping the ship to LG. I am a with the Galaxy series for over 4 years now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man !
I was looking for Android but that Nokia 1320 looks so good for 230EURO, damn !
I will think about it and maybe i will step over for my first time to WP !

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## Ritvars (Aug 4, 2014)

lpimpale said:


> One plus one is available only in the United states for the moment. What exactly do you want to do with Moto E? Mobile data will work if you have a Internet connection with the provider.
> 
> Hit thanks if this was helpful!

Click to collapse



What are you talking about? 1+1 is available in 16 countries including Germany.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## cfne_fortitude (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey dude. Check out some reviews on YouTube of the two phones. I think android authority did a comparison. The lg g3 got the screen and new "smart" features, like the coop new keyboard. But the s5 got the air views. It all comes down to Optimus UI or touch wiz. Buyer sized phone or smaller sized phone. G3 also got the rest hey design and the brushed metal. If you value that over pure plastic, that might be a deal maker for you.

Sent from my Nexus 4

---------- Post added at 11:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Hey I also got a N4. Is it to hard to a just to the huge screen of the lg g 3from the nexus 4's 4.7 incher?

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## qbcgraphics (Aug 5, 2014)

*My Favorite*

is the G3. I like the Design and the size of the Screen!


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (Aug 5, 2014)

*Samsung or Xperia*

Most probably samsung s6 or xperia z3


----------



## garymaurice (Aug 5, 2014)

*keyboard lover*

I can't do without a physical keyboard and i'm using the xperia pro (i know is old and slow) :crying: but I've tried other phones big screens small screens i can't do without a keyboard. so my next phone has to have a keyboard. I don't like bar phones, I like the slide keyboard. 

any recommendations?


----------



## frakn (Aug 5, 2014)

I like the look and haptics of the HTC One M8. Can anybody tell of disadvantages?


----------



## RedPulse (Aug 5, 2014)

Since I probably bricked my HTC Sensation XE, I will be waiting for new flagship phones to come out in oktober, I was thinking about buying a LG G3, but I think i'll wait for the release of the new Nexus..


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 5, 2014)

garymaurice said:


> I like the slide keyboard.
> 
> any recommendations?

Click to collapse



I would say a Samsung i9300 (Galaxy S3) 
And this accessory:

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/wireless...gle+products&gclid=CJSojdyA_L8CFVHKtAodjRAAfw



Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## garymaurice (Aug 5, 2014)

*stone age*



LiamAtkins90 said:


> I would say a Samsung i9300 (Galaxy S3)
> And this accessory:
> 
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/wireless...gle+products&gclid=CJSojdyA_L8CFVHKtAodjRAAfw
> ...

Click to collapse



:laugh: I definately have been living in a cave back in the stone age  Time for an upgrade. 

Quick question though, how much added battery drain is there? for example if the S3 would work for 10hrs (just a guess) on normal usage without keyboard, how long will it last with the bluetooth keyboard?


----------



## Pator57 (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.

I search an android phone with :
- a camera with minimum 8 megapixel
- active community of dev on xda
- good spec for gaming
- A lot of rom avaible
- an hdpi phone compatible with all the apk
- gpu and good driver
- a price lower than 300 dollars

Thanks to help me to found my new device


Sent from my GT-P5210 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 5, 2014)

Pator57 said:


> Hi, i want to buy a new phone but i would like to have some help.
> I have an htc buzz wildfire wich is very lagy on ics or higher version of android, so i want to switch.
> 
> I search an android phone with :
> ...

Click to collapse



That's easy. 
The oneplus one is your phone then. 
The best on the market atm and under 300 dollar! 
Hell for everybody the oneplus one is the best choice atm. 
Since there is no better phone. 
And no better price! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




frakn said:


> I like the look and haptics of the HTC One M8. Can anybody tell of disadvantages?

Click to collapse



Slow. 
Bad battery. 
HTC rom software socks. 
And far to expensive for not the best specs! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




innomi said:


> That's easy.
> The oneplus one is your phone then.
> The best on the market atm and under 300 dollar!
> Hell for everybody the oneplus one is the best choice atm.
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




Ritvars said:


> What are you talking about? 1+1 is available in 16 countries including Germany.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup. Your right. Those are official countries. 
But even besides that you can order it from around the world. 
So its world wide available 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 01:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> Hey there, i need a new phone i just buyed a tablet
> I have a limited budget now
> Not more than 300 euro
> I love to get a good one around 200-250
> ...

Click to collapse



A Oneplus One. 
No code for you though. 
But all you need to do is register in their forum. 
They give invites to register people in joining order! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## littletom1201 (Aug 5, 2014)

*What Phone Would I Buy*

 Im stuck between the OnePlus or the LG3


----------



## HridayHS (Aug 5, 2014)

Kolin456 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new at this site. My name is Colin. Does anybody have a clue of where I can find custom roms  that work for Huawei y220-u10? Please help.

Click to collapse



You can search on google


----------



## cfne_fortitude (Aug 5, 2014)

Try the droid line.

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

littletom1201 said:


> Im stuck between the OnePlus or the LG3

Click to collapse



The one plus has got best hardware but the LG G3 has got better design and camera and screen.
That special camera and screen kicks oneplus out 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## thabluebull (Aug 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The one plus has got best hardware but the LG G3 has got better design and camera and screen.
> That special camera and screen kicks oneplus out
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



I was able to test out the LG g2 recently. That is a damn nice phone and I was very impressed. I'd like to get my hands on the g3 to see the difference.


----------



## jornvdcb (Aug 5, 2014)

I'll be buying the next flagship from google. The Nexus 6


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

thabluebull said:


> I was able to test out the LG g2 recently. That is a damn nice phone and I was very impressed. I'd like to get my hands on the g3 to see the difference.

Click to collapse



Almost the same except:
Knockon
Better screen
New design
Better camera

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## pradip.108 (Aug 5, 2014)

HTC and Samsung galaxy s3
Nexus also


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

neyurt said:


> oneplus one  : )

Click to collapse



You have an invite code already?

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## neyurt (Aug 5, 2014)

*752*



Bink Feed said:


> You have an invite code already?
> 
> Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.

Click to collapse




yep! got lucky and got an invite not too long ago.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

neyurt said:


> yep! got lucky and got an invite not too long ago.

Click to collapse



Congrats

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 5, 2014)

neyurt said:


>

Click to collapse



Which version are u planning to use?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## codemonkey98 (Aug 6, 2014)

Likely the Motorola X or the new Nexus line. If I can get an invite into OnePlusOne, then that'd definitely be my new phone of choice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## innomi (Aug 6, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> Likely the Motorola X or the new Nexus line. If I can get an invite into OnePlusOne, then that'd definitely be my new phone of choice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As I said before. 
To het an invite you need to join their forum! They give invites according to joining number! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## dakaray (Aug 6, 2014)

is anyone here knows or owned colonia qube?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

codemonkey98 said:


> Likely the Motorola X or the new Nexus line. If I can get an invite into OnePlusOne, then that'd definitely be my new phone of choice.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should go for the new nexus line bro
I'm going also 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## innomi (Aug 6, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You should go for the new nexus line bro
> I'm going also
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Oneplus one is still better. 
Nexus line also saves on specs somewhere to get it at the price. 
Like bad battery etc! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

innomi said:


> Oneplus one is still better.
> Nexus line also saves on specs somewhere to get it at the price.
> Like bad battery etc!
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



Of course oneplus is better .
But invite system is just crap

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 6, 2014)

garymaurice said:


> . Quick question though, how much added battery drain is there? for example if the S3 would work for 10hrs (just a guess) on normal usage without keyboard, how long will it last with the bluetooth keyboard?

Click to collapse



Tough question, havnt had an S3 for some time... 
I do game on a tablet using Bluetooth ps3 pad,
Taking the gaming out of the  equation. On standby or normals usage I'd guess Bluetooth usage would account for about 2-3% every couple of hours under normal usage.
But I doubt you would have it connected all the time.


----------



## AbiNpogi (Aug 6, 2014)

What do you think about oneplus one?

Sent from my SM-T210 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 6, 2014)

People which one would u choose:
*
lg g3 
xperia z2 
samsung s5 
htc one m8 
*
I plan to buy myself one of these .. lg g3 is so nice looking phone and wer good as much i would like to buy him the same way i would not buy him,dont know why..i hate this shutdown some say they fix it but some say they not,some say its restart now,not specific about this g3..and i dont know if lg g3 is for long use,because i need one like that, good and for long use..xperia z2 i also like camera everithing is good,dont know if there is  some problems with him,didnt read a lot,but this without battery raplecement is so stupid..if battery dies to much u just need to sell ur phone for litlle money,didnt heard that u can replace battery..what do u guys think which one is good and best for long use??tahnks for answers


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> People which one would u choose:
> *
> lg g3
> xperia z2
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey bro 

To begin will we kick Z2 from this list 

LG G3:
Super screen
Super special camera with special laser focus
Knockon
Good audio mods

S5:
I call this one average 
Good hardware
Easy to use

HTC One M8:
This one is just in hardware and design the big brother of S5

I would choose LG G3

If you want the best in hardware then you go for HTC One M8
If you want something special and innovative and best designed choose LG G3
If you want something trusted and easy to use then go for S5

From my opinion is LG G3 the best 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hey bro
> 
> To begin will we kick Z2 from this list
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 thanks bro i think the same i love lg g3,but i hate this shutdown and restarts,he is not so cheep in my country,and i want to buy one of latest phones and have it for long use and i cant accept the thing to give money for something is shutdown and restarts by itself,my phone wakes me up on go to work,and its needed 2 shutdowns to i get fired hehe and yess i fogot to ask why u kick z2 can u pls tell me i would like to know?thx again bro


----------



## grisu48 (Aug 6, 2014)

I encourage people always to buy Google devices - Usually they come without any Bloatware (except for the gapps  ) and usually have the fastest Android update.
The only possibility to get Android updates for my Samsung tables was to switch to Cyanogenmod


----------



## innomi (Aug 6, 2014)

grisu48 said:


> I encourage people always to buy Google devices - Usually they come without any Bloatware (except for the gapps  ) and usually have the fastest Android update.
> The only possibility to get Android updates for my Samsung tables was to switch to Cyanogenmod

Click to collapse



That's not completely true. 
Since oneplus one comes standard with CyanogenMod. 
It's beter then the whole nexus line and the nexus 6.also no bloatware and more updates (and also quick)! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




sizy89 said:


> People which one would u choose:
> *
> lg g3
> xperia z2
> ...

Click to collapse



None of the above! 
All of what you say is in the OnePlus one. 
It has the best specs and battery! Plus far more cheaper! And the design is far more appealing (personal opinion of course) 
But you can't go wrong if you buy the best phone for less than those commercial thiefs asks for outdated hardware! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 6, 2014)

innomi said:


> That's not completely true.
> Since oneplus one comes standard with CyanogenMod.
> It's beter then the whole nexus line and the nexus 6.also no bloatware and more updates (and also quick)!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bro i will look now on youtube what phone is this one plus one because i heard of u this name,never seen it honestly,who made this phone?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> bro i will look now on youtube what phone is this one plus one because i heard of u this name,never seen it honestly,who made this phone?

Click to collapse



One Plus is the company .
It's the best phone ever but you need an invite code before you may buy it for 269 EURO ( 16GB ) or 300 EURO ( 64GB ) .
I just recommend LG G3 or HTC One M8 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## sizy89 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> One Plus is the company .
> It's the best phone ever but you need an invite code before you may buy it for 269 EURO ( 16GB ) or 300 EURO ( 64GB ) .
> I just recommend LG G3 or HTC One M8
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



i find one plus one on one page where mobile selling in my country(325 EURO) and i look for his performance why is the best phone ever??what about z2 ??i like his camera and waterproof never had sony dont know much


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 6, 2014)

sizy89 said:


> i find one plus one on one page where mobile selling in my country(325 EURO) and i look for his performance why is the best phone ever??what about z2 ??i like his camera and waterproof never had sony dont know much

Click to collapse



I hate all about sony 
Just everything is  crap except their apps and bravia engine 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## burstyouth88 (Aug 6, 2014)

One plus one


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 7, 2014)

What does bravia engine do anyway?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> What does bravia engine do anyway?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Making pictures,videos and graphics better 

Whenever you look to the stars, think of one of them as my soul.


----------



## springning (Aug 7, 2014)

I also wait for some recommends


----------



## garymaurice (Aug 7, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Tough question, havnt had an S3 for some time...
> I do game on a tablet using Bluetooth ps3 pad,
> Taking the gaming out of the  equation. On standby or normals usage I'd guess Bluetooth usage would account for about 2-3% every couple of hours under normal usage.
> But I doubt you would have it connected all the time.

Click to collapse



thanks  I don't always have access to power points thats why i ask and many times need to survive the whole day with normal usage before my next charge.

I think the s3/BT keyboard combo will be high on my wish list, because i can't live without a keyboard...


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

springning said:


> I also wait for some recommends

Click to collapse



What's your budget ?

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## springning (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What's your budget ?
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse




$100- $180, do you have some advices


----------



## marceel (Aug 7, 2014)

*xiaomi*



springning said:


> $100- $180, do you have some advices

Click to collapse




I would go with Xiaomi Redmi


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

springning said:


> $100- $180, do you have some advices

Click to collapse



Search for cubot x6 169 euro and has got a 8 core processor 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 7, 2014)

I love these Chinese phones coming through now, showing the big corporations you don't have to pay over the odds for a decent phone. 
Yeah MediaTek chipsets ain't the best, but the chipset you get in that price group is a Snapdragon400 and I'm sure the MTK Chip is better then the Snapdragon 400.  
Plus you can get Snapdragon variants of Chinese phones and it isn't 600 dollars/pounds neither. 
More power to the Chinese I say. 

Sent from S3 Mini 
Using XDA App


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> I love these Chinese phones coming through now, showing the big corporations you don't have to pay over the odds for a decent phone.
> Yeah MediaTek chipsets ain't the best, but the chipset you get in that price group is a Snapdragon400 and I'm sure the MTK Chip is better then the Snapdragon 400.
> Plus you can get Snapdragon variants of Chinese phones and it isn't 600 dollars/pounds neither.
> More power to the Chinese I say.
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree i'm planning to import a Cubot X6 
Such of good device 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## yuhaqyaa (Aug 7, 2014)

*note2*

note2


----------



## Tqr (Aug 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Agree i'm planning to import a Cubot X6
> Such of good device
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



I've heard good things about Cubot too but it's hard to shake the stigma of a made in china droid


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Tqr said:


> I've heard good things about Cubot too but it's hard to shake the stigma of a made in china droid

Click to collapse



I don't worry about it's quality but only that i have to import it and i don't trust asian sites usually 


Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Tqr (Aug 7, 2014)

marceel said:


> I would go with Xiaomi Redmi

Click to collapse



Redmi is a MTK phone, unless you want to get a phone with discontinued support this is one to avoid

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> One Plus is the company .
> It's the best phone ever but you need an invite code before you may buy it for 269 EURO ( 16GB ) or 300 EURO ( 64GB ) .
> I just recommend LG G3 or HTC One M8
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



One Plus has really broken out in the past year, I hear high praise from everyone who has had one


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 7, 2014)

Tqr said:


> Redmi is a MTK phone, unless you want to get a phone with discontinued support this is one to avoid
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it's a hype now !
But the invite system sucks 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## aymnga (Aug 7, 2014)

Looking for  a phablet with great battery life either Huawei ascend mate 2 
Or Huawei mediapad x1 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yeah it's a hype now !
> But the invite system sucks
> 
> Sent from my beastly SM-T320

Click to collapse



Invite system is getting to his end. 
Every one who recieved an invite now also recieved 3 extra invites to share (yup also me! And no I don't have any left) just join their forum and expect to buy a phone within 1 month! 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## banjara (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree that oneplus one is a beast of a phone for the low price, some would even say the best choice. But after going through their forum for the technical issues users are facing,i am demotivated. Unless they come up with service centers it would be a no no for me. What if the piece I get,  has some issues,  I will have to shell out the extra money for to and fro courier charges and go through the hassles which I won't be going through if I buy a flagship phone. When there is so much money involved, I would like to play safe. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## guchu (Aug 8, 2014)

banjara said:


> I agree that oneplus one is a beast of a phone for the low price, some would even say the best choice. But after going through their forum for the technical issues users are facing,i am demotivated. Unless they come up with service centers it would be a no no for me. What if the piece I get,  has some issues,  I will have to shell out the extra money for to and fro courier charges and go through the hassles which I won't be going through if I buy a flagship phone. When there is so much money involved, I would like to play safe. Just my 2 cents.

Click to collapse



Yes its best mobile but as usual support problem.


----------



## oritakemura (Aug 8, 2014)

*Unique android?*

I wonder if there is anything unique coming up with Android. I am using Sharp SH12C for i think 3 years now, I want to get  new phone, especially because as a game developer I need better device for tests and borrowing hardware is a bit irritating. However I also want a unique phone like B&O Serene used to be, it is such a pity that i cant find a single manufacturer doing something extraordinary with hardware this days. :crying:


----------



## guchu (Aug 8, 2014)

Budget mobile for 1GB ram??


----------



## banjara (Aug 8, 2014)

guchu said:


> Budget mobile for 1GB ram??

Click to collapse



asus zenfone 5
huawei honor 3c
panasonic p31/51
moto g (prices have been reduced recently)
xolo q1010i


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

guchu said:


> Budget mobile for 1GB ram??

Click to collapse



Moto G

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## Slinker2099 (Aug 8, 2014)

*I think Iphone 5s*

My opinion Iphone 5s most stability, fast and cool rom with good support


----------



## gor17981 (Aug 8, 2014)

*Samsung s3 mini or xperia m2 ?*

Samsung s3 mini or xperia m2 ? 
Any suggestions, the xperia looks better on paper but the s3 mini has better rom support.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 8, 2014)

innomi said:


> Invite system is getting to his end.
> Every one who recieved an invite now also recieved 3 extra invites to share (yup also me! And no I don't have any left) just join their forum and expect to buy a phone within 1 month!
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



How can you say that the M8 is slow  have you eve tryed that phone or that it had bad battery just look at the comparison with the Galaxy S5 and its just a tadd behind it because the M8 is the iPhone of all Android phones and besides the Nexus 6 will wipe the floor with the Oppo One Plus One


----------



## acydxrayn (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm waiting for the note 4 personally.... Can't imagine using another phone after getting used to my note


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

gor17981 said:


> Samsung s3 mini or xperia m2 ?
> Any suggestions, the xperia looks better on paper but the s3 mini has better rom support.

Click to collapse



They are both not strong enough to handle good games in my opinion so what i should do is going for the S3 mini, to have fun with tweaking and romming instead of playing games 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## frankgreimes (Aug 8, 2014)

If its purely about gaming for you, then i would wait for the Snapdragon 805 devices i.e. S 5 LTE X or the LG G 3 Cat.7


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

frankgreimes said:


> If its purely about gaming for you, then i would wait for the Snapdragon 805 devices i.e. S 5 LTE X or the LG G 3 Cat.7

Click to collapse



It's not about me hihi 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## frank604 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm going to wait for 2015 released phones.  Currently on note 2 and still happy with it.


----------



## Cyber. (Aug 8, 2014)

gor17981 said:


> Samsung s3 mini or xperia m2 ?
> Any suggestions, the xperia looks better on paper but the s3 mini has better rom support.

Click to collapse



Go with the m2 it's much better than the s3 mini

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jeik (Aug 8, 2014)

I was stuck between Xperia SP and Galaxy s4 mini,but the xhdpi hd screen and the fact that I am a true SONY lover(my headphones are SONY,my TV is SONY) made me take a good choice.i payed 150 $ for it,even with warranty,which is epic, considering that it costs 500$ off-contract.My ears are bleeding of joy when I listen to music,and I turn my fan-girl mode on whenever I use the SONY media apps.
And I almost peed my pants when I found out that SONY is updating it to 4.4.4 before the end of summer. ; v ;


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 8, 2014)

Marionette said:


> I was stuck between Xperia SP and Galaxy s4 mini,but the xhdpi hd screen and the fact that I am a true SONY lover(my headphones are SONY,my TV is SONY) made me take a good choice.i payed 150 $ for it,even with warranty,which is epic, considering that it costs 500$ off-contract.My ears are bleeding of joy when I listen to music,and I turn my fan-girl mode on whenever I use the SONY media apps.
> And I almost peed my pants when I found out that SONY is updating it to 4.4.4 before the end of summer. ; v ;

Click to collapse



In your case go for xperia phone 
In my case would i go for S4 mini 
I just hate Sony except his PS Vita and their camera technologies for smartphones, tablets, digital camera's and many more 

Sent from my beastly SM-T320


----------



## amlbuton (Aug 9, 2014)

aiming at Zte Nubia Z7 Max ?


----------



## Daisy0810 (Aug 9, 2014)

*I wanna a S5*

i am now using a s4, and I wanna a S5 as my next phone.


----------



## banjara (Aug 9, 2014)

LG g2 or xperia z1 or nexus 5?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 9, 2014)

banjara said:


> LG g2 or xperia z1 or nexus 5?

Click to collapse



G2 defenitly !
I heard from some friends here that it's a beastly phone 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## gume (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> G2 defenitly !
> I heard from some friends here that it's a beastly phone
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



I'd be willing to try xiaomi


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi...

Should i buy LG G2 or Nexus  5 ???

Help me plz ! 
Thanks...


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Aug 10, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hi...
> 
> Should i buy LG G2 or Nexus  5 ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



N5. G2 is really an amazing phone. But it's just that..... there's something about the N5 which attracts you towards it.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Hi...
> 
> Should i buy LG G2 or Nexus  5 ???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 defenitly!  Better for everything! 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## force70 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> LG G2 defenitly!  Better for everything!
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



G2 is  obsolete now that the G3 is out but it was an amazing device for sure.  One of the best devices ive ever owned in fact and there is  no comparing  the G2 to  a nexus 5 (had one of those also) the G2 was far superior to it. The n5 is a cheap device...enough said.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

force70 said:


> G2 is  obsolete now that the G3 is out but it was an amazing device for sure.  One of the best devices ive ever owned in fact and there is  no comparing  the G2 to  a nexus 5 (had one of those also) the G2 was far superior to it. The n5 is a cheap device...enough said.

Click to collapse



Agree

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## luqman98 (Aug 10, 2014)

How about this guys? haha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> How about this guys? haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's that?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## innomi (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What's that?
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Looks like a book? 

Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 10, 2014)

innomi said:


> Looks like a book?
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



What's so special about it?

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> LG G2 defenitly!  Better for everything!
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴

Click to collapse



Thank you very much


----------



## Maestre93 (Aug 10, 2014)

I want a XPERIA Z2!


----------



## omino323 (Aug 10, 2014)

innomi said:


> Invite system is getting to his end.
> Every one who recieved an invite now also recieved 3 extra invites to share (yup also me! And no I don't have any left) just join their forum and expect to buy a phone within 1 month!
> 
> Sent from my 1+1 64GB

Click to collapse



I got my ONE+ like july 16th and still have not received any invites to share! :crying:


----------



## Bones519 (Aug 10, 2014)

I haven't really thought about it. I started out with a Motorola Droid, then went to HTC Thunderbolt and now have a Samsung galaxy s4. I will probably wait until there has been some major change in mobile tech to upgrade again. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Aug 11, 2014)

omino323 said:


> I got my ONE+ like july 16th and still have not received any invites to share! :crying:

Click to collapse



I had mine 2 weeks before you and got my invites last week. 
So guessing you have them within 1 or 2 weeks


Sent from my 1+1 64GB


----------



## nide_2 (Aug 11, 2014)

I began with HTC Hero, than LG 2x, than came Samsung g s3 and now Xperia Z1. So far the most satisfied I been with Z1  I mean it's not 100% satisfaction but maybe 90%.  Lately I been thinking a lot about Lg G3,  or maybe something from Xiaomi product line, I just adore there's ported ui on my z1 and s3 before that. But my biggest problem is that these phones have very similar specs to my z1 so I can't justify the price hike


----------



## superjase (Aug 11, 2014)

*galaxy s4*

i am so happy with my s$ that i just bought one for my wife. it's not the most recent phone, but it's pretty awesome!


----------



## Maestre93 (Aug 11, 2014)

You believe the XIAOMI MI4 may be a good bet?


----------



## ShernDog (Aug 12, 2014)

If you're looking for a cheap phone you can by a galaxy s3, drop $20 on an extended battery, put a new ROM on it and it's a perfect phone for any average person.


----------



## beefx (Aug 12, 2014)

what about droid maxx or moto x?


----------



## MOB* (Aug 12, 2014)

*THL 5000*

I just recieved a THL5000 and could not be happier. A 5 inch full HD phone, with MTK6592 and 2GB ram. So it's more than fast enough for me at least. Don't expect Snapdragon 800 performance but it's more than adequat. 


5000 mAh battery
decent camera
4.4 kitkat
16GB storage + 16GB external storage
2 screen protectors
2 cases
easy to root with Vroot

Deliverd at my door for 204€


----------



## Jelliol (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm stil not convinced by Mediatek SOC. Maybe next gen will be more efficient.


----------



## dannstarr (Aug 12, 2014)

I've had my nexus 5 since launch...  I tried an lg g2 for a while, but decided to keep my Nexus, a choice I still don't regret. I generally don't keep phones for very long, and I have been let down this year by the releases of the htc m8, the galaxy s5 and the lg g3 ( shame on you lg for using that screen) none of them I deem worthy of replacing my N5.

Im keen for more news on a nexus 6, or maybe a moto x+1.  I really want an awesome phablet, around 6" screen size, but there isnt an available device out there today that would be worth replacing my N5 for

Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kladrian (Aug 12, 2014)

Nexus 5 ... always !!


----------



## Shahid_Rahman (Aug 12, 2014)

I was really hoping to get my hands on the One Plus but seeing that its a very rare handset which can only be received through winning a ticket and then purchasing it, ill have to go with the LG G3.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 12, 2014)

Shahid_Rahman said:


> I was really hoping to get my hands on the One Plus but seeing that its a very rare handset which can only be received through winning a ticket and then purchasing it, ill have to go with the LG G3.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Good choice bro, i want also a OPO but i'm going for LG Flagships because i hate ticket / invite systems of companies.


Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## DarioJRC (Aug 13, 2014)

I like, samsung and nexus

Enviado desde mi GT-I9500 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kahoan (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps LG..


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Kahoan said:


> Perhaps LG..

Click to collapse



Go for LG G2 or LG G3

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## teonagode (Aug 13, 2014)

Kahoan said:


> Perhaps LG..

Click to collapse



Wait for the Nexus 6


----------



## force70 (Aug 13, 2014)

nide_2 said:


> What's the deal with these invite systems isn't it in company interest to sell as many devices they can
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They think makes them special lol.



Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

force70 said:


> They think makes them special lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Agree

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk⁴


----------



## jfm91 (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.

What should I buy now? The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5-5.5 inches 

The phones that look intresting is HTC One (M8) and LG G3. A Nexus 6 could also be interesting, but ther is no info about if it will ever be a Nexus 6.


----------



## Cyber. (Aug 13, 2014)

jfm91 said:


> I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.
> 
> What should I buy now? The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5-5.5 inches
> 
> The phones that look intresting is HTC One (M8) and LG G3. A Nexus 6 could also be interesting, but ther is no info about if it will ever be a Nexus 6.

Click to collapse



Take a look at this www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Sh...D-screen-Snapdragon-805-and-Android-L_id59287

Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

Cyber. said:


> Take a look at this www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Sh...D-screen-Snapdragon-805-and-Android-L_id59287
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That looks damn good !


----------



## PrucholHD (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps LG G3


----------



## databoy2k (Aug 13, 2014)

I hope I'm not hijacking the conversation, but I could use a recommendation as well. 

I need a new 10" Tablet. It has to be Android, and I need good USB-OTG support. My preference is something supported by Cyanogenmod (or other custom rom) so that it will last more than a couple of Android revisions. I'm not hugely price sensitive but want to get good bang for my buck as well. 

I'm somewhat bitter about my Sony Tablet S, which was dropped like a hot potato by Sony in the VAIO selloff and has since received absolutely no support (and very limited development, not for lack of trying by very capable developers). So longevity is going to be a key for me in this purchase.

What do you suggest?

--Databoy2k


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

databoy2k said:


> I hope I'm not hijacking the conversation, but I could use a recommendation as well.
> 
> I need a new 10" Tablet. It has to be Android, and I need good USB-OTG support. My preference is something supported by Cyanogenmod (or other custom rom) so that it will last more than a couple of Android revisions. I'm not hugely price sensitive but want to get good bang for my buck as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 13, 2014)

nide_2 said:


> I personally think that they are masking there lack of production capacity and so putting the spin on the hole thing.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Could be possible...


----------



## stombie18 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think I'm going to get a N5 though I'm a little gun shy since a new nexus may be here in a few months


----------



## force70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cyber. said:


> Take a look at this www.phonearena.com/news/Motorola-Sh...D-screen-Snapdragon-805-and-Android-L_id59287
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



5.2" screen is too small...once youve used a note series device...hard to downsize. 

Had an S5 in my hand today and it's so screen was just awfully small. It does take amazing pictures though!

sent from canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## MikeJennni (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm thinking of using my old tmobile jump option for the note 3 ......until the note 4 or the nexus 6 comes out. I currently have the LG G2 . Will I be happy with the note 3????


----------



## Araragi (Aug 14, 2014)

I would like to have another Sony smartphone. preferably the water resist one  I think z1 or z2 would be nice


----------



## monst (Aug 14, 2014)

Working on a project that requires a phone as the primary device and looking for recommendations.

I need to be able to purchase a bunch of these phones new and be under ~$70 dollars.
Easy to get my own ROM to load on them.
Needs to be able to scan highres QR easily.
Have a display that can show highres QR easily.

any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 14, 2014)

I wouldn't go from the lg g2 to the note 3 unless you really find the g2 too small. It's still a good phone. Would be a while until you could make a real upgrade.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 14, 2014)

MikeJennni said:


> I'm thinking of using my old tmobile jump option for the note 3 ......until the note 4 or the nexus 6 comes out. I currently have the LG G2 . Will I be happy with the note 3????

Click to collapse



Ive both at the same time and used the G2 more than my note 3...until i ran out of storage space on the G2 then sold it 

Why not G3?  Best of both worlds

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## s8freak (Aug 14, 2014)

force70 said:


> Ive both at the same time and used the G2 more than my note 3...until i ran out of storage space on the G2 then sold it
> 
> Why not G3?  Best of both worlds
> 
> Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Hey my far north friend I thought you got the one plus one as well didn't you say it sucked??? Man I'm digging my S5 and can't wait for the S6 next year. Better by some snow tires pretty soon bud❄❄❄❄❄

"No soup for you! Come back one year!!" Sent from my ViSiX powered SG-G900A Rockin XKrome


----------



## joel.w (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm thinking of the Moto X, I have a HTC Sensation right now.


----------



## garymoody2014 (Aug 14, 2014)

All time my favorite is iPhone then Android mobile


----------



## subwoffer13 (Aug 14, 2014)

just got G3 .. and cant understand how did i get along with my older ones ;D


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

subwoffer13 said:


> just got G3 .. and cant understand how did i get along with my older ones ;D

Click to collapse



Congrats!


----------



## subwoffer13 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Congrats!

Click to collapse



if youre a fan , get one 2 ! freakin awesome except battery life


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

subwoffer13 said:


> if youre a fan , get one 2 ! freakin awesome except battery life

Click to collapse



Nahh, i use old flagships as phones and i only buy high end Android devices as tablets.



Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pradip.108 (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread in now closed

Sent from my GT-I8262 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## asensiblekiller (Aug 14, 2014)

*guhhhhhhhh*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



guhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ysharief (Aug 14, 2014)

Mine would be Mi4 or Mi5 

Sent from my Moto G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

This thread is now opened

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 14, 2014)

I found this at OppoMart
http://www.oppomart.com/oneplus-one.html
No invite needed. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Davigugu55 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just bought my g2 this month, and i'm very happy with it. Here in my country it's really expensive to buy a g3


----------



## grisu48 (Aug 14, 2014)

innomi said:


> That's not completely true.
> Since oneplus one comes standard with CyanogenMod.
> It's beter then the whole nexus line and the nexus 6.also no bloatware and more updates (and also quick)!
> 
> Didn't knew that - thanks for the advice!

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 14, 2014)

grisu48 said:


> innomi said:
> 
> 
> > That's not completely true.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## AlaaHosni (Aug 14, 2014)

LG G3 or Note 4 or S5

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## R3n7on (Aug 14, 2014)

Oneplus.. Nexus 5?


----------



## 1bayne (Aug 15, 2014)

Still having fun with the LS 980. I like the M8 tho.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Aug 15, 2014)

AlaaHosni said:


> LG G3 or Note 4 or S5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



note 4 definitively


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

AlaaHosni said:


> LG G3 or Note 4 or S5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



LG G3 !

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Aug 15, 2014)

AlaaHosni said:


> LG G3 or Note 4 or S5
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



N6

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## neol56 (Aug 15, 2014)

Too Long I have been stuck with S2. Now I will buy Note 4. I am also considering Xiaomi Mi3. Looks decent. Touch is fantastic.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

neol56 said:


> Too Long I have been stuck with S2. Now I will buy Note 4. I am also considering Xiaomi Mi3. Looks decent. Touch is fantastic.

Click to collapse



Go for Note 4!

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## htw1 (Aug 15, 2014)

for me, Nexus 5


----------



## Zloi (Aug 15, 2014)

Htc One M8 for me))


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

LG G2, Huawei Ascend Mate 2 or Nexus 6 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## GuestK00437 (Aug 15, 2014)

An iPhone 5s ? :silly:


Seriously : A galaxy s4 !


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

k0spwn said:


> An iPhone 5s ? :silly:
> 
> 
> Seriously : A galaxy s4 !

Click to collapse



Better specs than iPhone 5S 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teonagode (Aug 15, 2014)

k0spwn said:


> An iPhone 5s ? :silly:
> 
> 
> Seriously : A galaxy s4 !

Click to collapse



The S4 is old and laggy, i suggest you an S5 or the Nexus 5.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The S4 is old and laggy, i suggest you an S5 or the Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



What? The S4 is not old and laggy haha!
Really beastly specs and just an actual device with latest kitkat update.

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teonagode (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What? The S4 is not old and laggy haha!
> Really beastly specs and just an actual device with latest kitkat update.
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



All touch wiz devices are laggy, just compare it with an M7 or M8 or any other LG and Sony phones and besides thr S4 became obsolete after the Note 3 came out with the Snapdragon 800 chipset.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> All touch wiz devices are laggy, just compare it with an M7 or M8 or any other LG and Sony phones and besides thr S4 became obsolete after the Note 3 came out with the Snapdragon 800 chipset.

Click to collapse



I have samsung devices with some AOSP rom and some just Touchwizz and they are all even beastly.
With roms can you do almost everything 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teonagode (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I have samsung devices with some AOSP rom and some just Touchwizz and they are all even beastly.
> With roms can you do almost everything
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah with AOSP roms now thats another story


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yeah with AOSP roms now thats another story

Click to collapse



Yeah but the device is not bad, only tw


----------



## grabekmj333 (Aug 15, 2014)

*New Phone*

LG G3 Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## teonagode (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yeah but the device is not bad, only tw

Click to collapse



and that stupid knox


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> and that stupid knox

Click to collapse



Yup...

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## salutcemoi (Aug 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> All touch wiz devices are laggy, just compare it with an M7 or M8 or any other LG and Sony phones and besides thr S4 became obsolete after the Note 3 came out with the Snapdragon 800 chipset.

Click to collapse



My S4 is not laggy


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

salutcemoi said:


> My S4 is not laggy

Click to collapse



The S4 of one of my friends is also just rocking!

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 16, 2014)

My next smartphone is probably a LG G2


----------



## Aunpa (Aug 16, 2014)

Sony experia M ..it works well and user friendly


----------



## gumuruh (Aug 16, 2014)

for me... probably I would buy the huawei with the spec of Android 2.x above with 1GB RAM 

that would better right  ? 

hehe.. bcoz lately, i bough some devices without knowing the RAM. and
it worst! 

well, at least until i found out how to handle the RAM cases. 

Thanks to the developers anywhere I met. They saved me


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

gumuruh said:


> for me... probably I would buy the huawei with the spec of Android 2.x above with 1GB RAM
> 
> that would better right  ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



New nexus 6 has got 3GB RAM and Note 4 has got 4GB RAM .

You should go for one of them if you like RAM 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## miragez (Aug 16, 2014)

I looking forward to one plus one, currently now it seems like only invites hope they will expand faster.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

miragez said:


> I looking forward to one plus one, currently now it seems like only invites hope they will expand faster.

Click to collapse



Stay tuned at the OPO they already launched 50K invites there to people so be fast and stay up-to-date there 

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zenema (Aug 16, 2014)

guys.. need ur opnion.. should i buy xperia z or xiaomi mi3? which is better for custom rom?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

Zenema said:


> guys.. need ur opnion.. should i buy xperia z or xiaomi mi3? which is better for custom rom?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z defenitly, more custom roms available ; )

Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Zenema (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Xperia Z defenitly, more custom roms available ; )
> 
> Sent through my beastly SM-T320 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



orite.. will buy soon :]


----------



## mobi_loger (Aug 16, 2014)

*xperia z*



Zenema said:


> guys.. need ur opnion.. should i buy xperia z or xiaomi mi3? which is better for custom rom?

Click to collapse



xperia z is better
if you can wait iphone 6 it is good featured


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 16, 2014)

mobi_loger said:


> xperia z is better
> if you can wait iphone 6 it is good featured

Click to collapse



IPhone 6, you're kidding, right?







Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> IPhone 6, you're kidding, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Whahahah @jrc2 you're a bit stupid because the two lock screens are completely different and Google Play music is much later released than Apple iTunes.
Fail hahaha

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Whahahah @jrc2 you're a bit stupid because the two lock screens are completely different and Google Play music is much later released than Apple iTunes.
> Fail hahaha
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Don't troll! I bet he knows some things that you don't know......
Stay OT! Its about phones, not how smart you are
Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 16, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> Don't troll! I bet he knows some things that you don't know......
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Of course and i know some things that he doesn't know and you know what that's XDA 


And i bet that the boy with down syndrom next to my house has more inteligence than you has.
The only thing that doesn't match is his face and kindness ( he is much prettier to look than you are and has a better character ) 

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## barondebxl (Aug 16, 2014)

Currently have the OnePlus One and waiting for the iPhone 6.


----------



## innomi (Aug 17, 2014)

barondebxl said:


> Currently have the OnePlus One and waiting for the iPhone 6.

Click to collapse



Lol? 
You want to downgrade? 

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## jrc2 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Whahahah @jrc2 you're a bit stupid because the two lock screens are completely different and Google Play music is much later released than Apple iTunes.
> Fail hahaha
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse











KkdGab said:


> Don't troll! I bet he knows some things that you don't know......
> Stay OT! Its about phones, not how smart you are
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse











Bink Feed said:


> Of course and i know some things that he doesn't know and you know what that's XDA
> 
> 
> And i bet that the boy with down syndrom next to my house has more inteligence than you has.
> ...

Click to collapse



Good grief, that was meant as a joke and has completely derailed the thread...
That wasn't even my picture. It was meant to be more of a comparison of the two OS's. 

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## gratis.obake (Aug 17, 2014)

If I can afford ^_^..., my next phone if I can find one is the one that is Android 4.x with a 4000mah battery and 4.1 screen ^_^

the only match for that of what I'm referring to is "INNOS D9" but am hoping for a newer/recent unit/model ^_^


----------



## nokiagye (Aug 17, 2014)

My next sm.ph will be n6 if it don't have again 8mp..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gumuruh (Aug 17, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> IPhone 6, you're kidding, right?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



waw.. that's cool!
I wish i could develop the same UI like that 
with a simple code...  


~2 cent~


----------



## oakleyguy89 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I noticed that after I bought myself the lg volt there's a new HTC out on virgin mobile. I'm wondering if it would really be much of an upgrade and if I should either return the volt or perhaps give it to my wife (who currently has my old optimus f3) for the desire.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 17, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Good grief, that was meant as a joke and has completely derailed the thread...
> That wasn't even my picture. It was meant to be more of a comparison of the two OS's.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989

Click to collapse



I knew it and my mention to you was also not meant to be critical.
But some guy merged into our little conversation so i had to make him silent hehehehe

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 17, 2014)

I have a question which if you guys can answer I'd be really grateful for. 

Which is the best phone for me between:
1. Alcatel Idol X+
2. Asus Zenfone 6
3. Xiaomi Mi3

I use my phone to take and view pictures and videos, browse the internet, read a LOT of ebooks, answer and send mails, open word / excel documents and other social media apps like pinterest, google plus, etc. 

Which phone do you think fits my requirements? If y'all have a better phone I'm open to it it's just that these phones are all in the same price range. 

Thank you very much, guys!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> I have a question which if you guys can answer I'd be really grateful for.
> 
> Which is the best phone for me between:
> 1. Alcatel Idol X+
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi3

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mikelees2 (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm going to get the Note 4. I have the Note 2 now and can't wait to upgrade.


----------



## AS16 (Aug 18, 2014)

Xiao Mi3 is a very good phone..
On the other hand i'd like a Galaxy Note 3, big and with good benchmarking


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

AS16 said:


> Xiao Mi3 is a very good phone..
> On the other hand i'd like a Galaxy Note 3, big and with good benchmarking

Click to collapse



Note 4 is defenitly better in benchmarking hehehhee...

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## teonagode (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Note is defenitly better in benchmarking hehehhee...
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Butt gaming is not that good on this phone, because it starts to throttle the cpu :sly:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Butt gaming is not that good on this phone, because it starts to throttle the cpu :sly:

Click to collapse



Sorry edited previous post, i mean the Note 4 insteed of note 1

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tarantulapg (Aug 18, 2014)

My next phone will be Note 4    

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Xiaomi mi3
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I hope I get it this time. Registered for Tuesday.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sorry edited previous post, i mean the Note 4 insteed of note 1
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



And i thought you ment the Note 3 xD which is not that good at gaming because of the Snapdragon SoC but we will see what cind of a beasty performance will the Note 4 offer with its Octa core Exynos processor


----------



## anuj247 (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You buy the Xiaomi mi3?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Not as yet. I've registered to buy it (they're doing a first come first served type sales thing in India) but it's like 2 hundred thousand people have registered to buy 20,000 phone units. 

I am still not a 100% sure about the Mi3 because Asus seems like such a good brand, you know? And the only difference between the two is 1080p vs 720p resolution and quad core vs. dual core cpu.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 18, 2014)

teonagode said:


> And i thought you ment the Note 3 xD which is not that good at gaming because of the Snapdragon SoC but we will see what cind of a beasty performance will the Note 4 offer with its Octa core Exynos processor

Click to collapse





tarantulapg said:


> My next phone will be Note 4
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You should wait for the Note 5 as i think it is not worth upgrading to a new phone every year unless you have enough money.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 18, 2014)

anuj247 said:


> Not as yet. I've registered to buy it (they're doing a first come first served type sales thing in India) but it's like 2 hundred thousand people have registered to buy 20,000 phone units.
> 
> I am still not a 100% sure about the Mi3 because Asus seems like such a good brand, you know? And the only difference between the two is 1080p vs 720p resolution and quad core vs. dual core cpu.

Click to collapse



Choose the quadcore defenitly bro!

Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4


----------



## felipep (Aug 18, 2014)

I want a Moto G+1 or a Mi4 if it comes to Brazil one day. I need a change from my poor Galaxy Y!:laugh:


----------



## teonagode (Aug 18, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Mi4 is coming bro
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thats what i was thinking :sly:


----------



## force70 (Aug 18, 2014)

Divergentt said:


> Mine would be Nexus 6 or g2
> Anybody has some suggestions which to choose?
> 
> Sent through my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Nexus 6...G2 is obsolete now with multiple G3 devices hitting the market. 

That said I would consider a G3 over a nexus more than likely..if they can unlock the bootloader.

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## Wonder People (Aug 19, 2014)

*I'm using galaxy s5*

I'm using galaxy s5 and I still think S5 rocks


----------



## springning (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine is HTC G18. The next mobile phone I want to buy a cheaper phone which can play some nice game.


----------



## vincent_1234 (Aug 19, 2014)

How about windows phone? Hope they´ll come with water proof one day


----------



## teonagode (Aug 19, 2014)

Wonder People said:


> for sure galaxy s6..!!

Click to collapse



Hold your horses man xD wait for the Note 4 first


----------



## Cebrailefee (Aug 19, 2014)

You should all reconsider the Xiaomi Mi4 and the One+1


----------



## sujithar37 (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine Xiaomi MI3

Sent from my MT11i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suresh.kiz84 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello,

Please check Lenovo K910.

Specs:-

5.5 Inch HD Display
2.2 GHz snapdragon Processor
2 GB RAM
13 & 5 MPixel camera


----------



## IAmUnique (Aug 19, 2014)

Check out the moto x
but if you want cheaper the moto g (doesnt come with micro sd slot)
if not those buy the nexus 5

all of these have stock android and will get android L update

you can also wait until December and hope that Google comes out with nexus 6(/9??) running android L as stock firmware:fingers-crossed:


----------



## Planterz (Aug 19, 2014)

IAmUnique said:


> but if you want cheaper the moto g (doesnt come with micro sd slot):

Click to collapse



The Moto G LTE does. It's meant for the American market (maybe Canada and Central America too) but should work on 3G and HSPA+ 21.1Mb/s 4G networks globally.


----------



## force70 (Aug 19, 2014)

suresh.kiz84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please check Lenovo K910.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LTE support?

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## eragonshurtugal (Aug 19, 2014)

hehe im buying a 7 inch bezel-less tablet with call function - the Sharp SH06f
one thing i dislike is that at the moment there is no method to root this


----------



## coud18 (Aug 20, 2014)

whic is better s5 or LG g3?


----------



## radicalisto (Aug 20, 2014)

coud18 said:


> whic is better s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



Opinions will vary, I have an LG G3 but wouldn't slate the S5 and say the G3  is better. It's all personal preference at the end of the day.


----------



## xLubricant (Aug 20, 2014)

coud18 said:


> whic is better s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



I got the galaxy S5 it's pretty bad-ass.


----------



## cheek84 (Aug 20, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I would go with Galaxy S3


----------



## identiti66 (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't know what to do..

My old Note 1 is feeling really sluggish now so I'm tentatively looking for a replacement.

My current thoughts are either, keep my GiffGaff sim and buy a ~7" phablet from China (quad or octa core, preferably dual sim, a decent rear camera would be a bonus) or..

Wait and see what a Note 4 is going to cost me on contract. If that's horrendous then perhaps a Note 3?

Not really into rooting, just can't get my head around it for some reason so something I could just pick up and play with would be ideal.

any thoughts from the XDA massive?


----------



## Yerasa (Aug 20, 2014)

Oneplus one!!


----------



## IAmUnique (Aug 20, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Moto G LTE does. It's meant for the American market (maybe Canada and Central America too) but should work on 3G and HSPA+ 21.1Mb/s 4G networks globally.

Click to collapse



as far as i know only US, canada, korea and some japanese cities run 4g lte networks


----------



## hardz10 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm used to swapping phones every 4-6 months, usually because I get bored and want the latest and greatest. I went from an iPhone 5 to an S4 and now to a Nexus 5 from Feb. Haven't had an urge to swap this since! Loving it. 

I have to admit though, the iPhone 6 will get my attention, I just hate iOS now since version 7.


----------



## marcbolh (Aug 20, 2014)

*Nexus, Samsung*

I have been happy with my Nexus 4 and the Nexus 5 seems like a natural upgrade. The screen is big and bright and I appreciate having a phone with pure Android. However, the newest Samsung has a screen that just can't seem to be beaten, so I am considering that as well.

Marc


----------



## identiti66 (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure why anyone would want a OnePlus One

Invite only? :laugh:

Plus non removable battery and no SD slot.


----------



## mez10 (Aug 20, 2014)

*nexus 5*

hello guys, I would like an opinion from you ... nexus 5 or htc one?, and why if you can


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Aug 20, 2014)

mez10 said:


> hello guys, I would like an opinion from you ... nexus 5 or htc one?, and why if you can

Click to collapse



Nexus 5,

Better CPU (Snapdragon 800)
Vs (Snapdragon600) 

Stock Android


----------



## IAmUnique (Aug 20, 2014)

mez10 said:


> hello guys, I would like an opinion from you ... nexus 5 or htc one?, and why if you can

Click to collapse



Nexus all the way better CPU and android L plus strait up google play edition instead of an extra buying google play editon htc one m(8/7)
Stock is the best ui even though the htc ui isn't sooooo bad at least not cluttered like Samsung


----------



## Rockytop00 (Aug 20, 2014)

Tab pro 12.2


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 20, 2014)

Rockytop00 said:


> Tab pro 12.2

Click to collapse



That's a beastly good choice, i'm currently using a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 ( SM-T320 ) .
I really love this device's CPU and GPU in combination with his 2GB RAM .

Cheers, ?


----------



## htw1 (Aug 20, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Nexus 5,
> 
> Better CPU (Snapdragon 800)
> Vs (Snapdragon600)
> ...

Click to collapse



indeed !!


----------



## teonagode (Aug 20, 2014)

mez10 said:


> hello guys, I would like an opinion from you ... nexus 5 or htc one?, and why if you can

Click to collapse



But the One has the better built quality, it has the Boom Sound speaker and is also a tadd bit slower than the Nexus 5


----------



## CanBostanci (Aug 21, 2014)

*Should I wait?*

I'll buy a M8 on October, but on the other hand I play Ingress a lot which means harsh conditions. I'll use the phone for at least 2 years, so I cant choose. Should I wait a little bit more and buy a M9 then?
I saw some rumors about M9 being water and dust resistant so this is why I'm asking you guys...


----------



## Harry_EBJ (Aug 21, 2014)

*Android phone for under $200*

Hi,
I currently have a Huawei Ascend Y320 (Android Jellybean, dual-core, 512MB RAM, 4GB storage etc), and whilst it is a great phone, I am runniung out of storage for apps.

So I am looking to upgrade to phone with more storage. I like Windows Phones (I had a Lumia 520 for a while), but the lack of apps compared to Android is what stops me from buying another Windows Phone. And there's just something I like about Android...

I was just wondering if anyone can recommend a good Android phone for under $200 AUD (AliExpress has some good deals for high specs)
Main requirements are:  - Jellybean or above
                                   - 8GB or more of internal storage
                                   - 1GB RAM or more
                                   - Dual core as a minimum
                                   - MicroSD slot
                                   - Unlocked 
                                   - Decent battery life


I am planning to dual boot Ubuntu alongside Android, so I need a phone that can be rooted.  

I'll probably use this app to install Ubuntu  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729 

or this app  https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid&hl=en


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

Harry_EBJ said:


> Hi,
> I currently have a Huawei Ascend Y320 (Android Jellybean, dual-core, 512MB RAM, 4GB storage etc), and whilst it is a great phone, I am runniung out of storage for apps.
> 
> So I am looking to upgrade to phone with more storage. I like Windows Phones (I had a Lumia 520 for a while), but the lack of apps compared to Android is what stops me from buying another Windows Phone. And there's just something I like about Android...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey i would recommend you the *Cubot X-6 * .
It has an Octa Core CPU and good RAM Memory.
Design is pretty good for just €169,99 is it yours


----------



## diorz38 (Aug 21, 2014)

i think i want xiaomi mi4, hope will fit in my budget

now i'm using xiaomi mi3


----------



## volksieboi (Aug 21, 2014)

need your opinion guys. 

*AT THE END OF THE YEAR... *

I intend to pass my Galaxy S4 mini on to my wife. 

I'm thinking of getting a Galaxy Note 3 (hopefully the price drops nicely due to the Note 4 being release) or an LG G2 or Nexus 5 

I will most definitely Root and try out custom ROMs and tinker quite a bit

I dont really want the newest flagship but wont mind the previous (and maybe cheaper) one


----------



## volksieboi (Aug 21, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I saw the note 3 on a webshop for €349 i'll search it tonight if you want?

Click to collapse



Sounds really tempting but hold ur horses cowboy... lol 

I can wait till December  I just want to get some opinion for now. 

Also, I'll more than likely try to get hold of one here in South Africa from one of our local retailers in order to avoid customs/taxes etc. Hopefully i'll get a really good deal. 

Thanks for the offer though sir


----------



## CTFletcher (Aug 21, 2014)

I am trying to stick to LG Optimus G, but LG G3 looks impressive.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 21, 2014)

volksieboi said:


> Sounds really tempting but hold ur horses cowboy... lol
> 
> I can wait till December  I just want to get some opinion for now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 is the best for rooting and stock roms.
The Note 3 is a great device if you want to watch movies or some writting and drawing as you have S-pen. But with the Samsung forget about your warranty if you root as it trips the Knox bootloader.
The nexus 5 has tons of tweaks and ROms available whilst the Note 3 only a couple of (AOSP roms).


----------



## newonmars (Aug 21, 2014)

Probably the new OPO device!
Looks solid!


----------



## sa-ra (Aug 21, 2014)

Which is better s3 mini or Ace 3 ?


----------



## Aaron061992 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Little help please...*

I was looking for a phone to buy and Moto X was my obvious choice (had a tight budget, and really the flagships are too much big for me). But a recent hike in my budget has allowed me some freedom of choice.
My shortlist is:
1. Moto X,
2. Nexus 5,
3. Xiaomi Mi3,
4. Xperia Z1 Compact.
I also like the OnePlus One, but it's pretty big and damn costly in India.
So, here I would like to know how these devices perform in actual in-app situations (I know the benchmark scores) and how is the battery life. Also I would like to know beforehand about any bug associated with these.
Thank you all...


----------



## teonagode (Aug 21, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Which is better s3 mini or Ace 3 ?

Click to collapse



S3 mini better in hardware and specs. Ans beside the Ace line hasent been changed for quite some time and the specs stay the same.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 21, 2014)

sa-ra said:


> Which is better s3 mini or Ace 3 ?

Click to collapse



When i had to choose between them would i choose the Ace 3 because of newer firmware.


Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2014)

Aaron061992 said:


> I was looking for a phone to buy and Moto X was my obvious choice (had a tight budget, and really the flagships are too much big for me). But a recent hike in my budget has allowed me some freedom of choice.
> My shortlist is:
> 1. Moto X,
> 2. Nexus 5,
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 and Xiaomi are pretty large, especially compared to the Moto X and the Sony Z1C. The Moto X packs a lot of screen in a very comfortable size. The Z1C is a great phone, but if you're really interested in it and can afford a bit more, wait a few weeks to see what the Z3 Compact will actually have. Apparently it's the same height and width, but thinner than the Z1, but will have a 4.6" screen (720p or 1080p, depending on the rumor). Plus the Snapdragon 801 and either 2 or 3GB RAM. The Xperias are better devices than the Moto X, but the Moto X is quite a bit cheaper, and is still a great phone.


----------



## force70 (Aug 21, 2014)

Planterz said:


> The Nexus 5 and Xiaomi are pretty large, especially compared to the Moto X and the Sony Z1C. The Moto X packs a lot of screen in a very comfortable size. The Z1C is a great phone, but if you're really interested in it and can afford a bit more, wait a few weeks to see what the Z3 Compact will actually have. Apparently it's the same height and width, but thinner than the Z1, but will have a 4.6" screen (720p or 1080p, depending on the rumor). Plus the Snapdragon 801 and either 2 or 3GB RAM. The Xperias are better devices than the Moto X, but the Moto X is quite a bit cheaper, and is still a great phone.

Click to collapse



The nexus 5 is tiny..unless your only 5ft tall lol.
Seriously though its not very big?

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X +


----------



## Salim.Keady (Aug 22, 2014)

What about the s5 guys ?


----------



## Jeik (Aug 22, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> What about the s5 guys ?

Click to collapse



If you want to throw some money,wait for the Note 4,it is said to be the strongest participant in benchmarks.And it will look so good,with amazing Note design and touchwiz Ui.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> What about the s5 guys ?

Click to collapse



Perhaps you prefer the S5 screen over a big screen of the note series.
If that's true than you should wait on S6 and buy that one or wait on S6 and buy S5 in discount.
Or if you have enough money and you think it's worth than you can buy it right now 

Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.


----------



## toldone99 (Aug 22, 2014)

nexus 5, is perfect


----------



## tee00max (Aug 22, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> What about the s5 guys ?

Click to collapse



I had the S5 for about 3 days and took sold it. I actually loved the phone and was running nicely with root and xposed and everything how I set it up but the main dealbreaker for me was the 16GB internal storage. I know you can run SD cards and all that but still, no so called flagship device should have only 16Gb internal storage. So I had to go back with the best Android device I have ever owned and thats the M8! GPE this time though.


----------



## qvgrayfox (Aug 22, 2014)

What do you suggest, Xperia Z2, Xiaomi Mi3 or?


----------



## mireld (Aug 22, 2014)

*Galaxy 5*

i guess i like Samsung - I was on S2/S3 and now this baby :good:


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

qvgrayfox said:


> What do you suggest, Xperia Z2, Xiaomi Mi3 or?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2, water resistant and big screen and huge development support.


mireld said:


> i guess i like Samsung - I was on S2/S3 and now this baby :good:

Click to collapse



What is your current baby? I'm curious hehe


----------



## htw1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Xperia Z2, water resistant and big screen and huge development support.
> 
> What is your current baby? I'm curious hehe

Click to collapse



I had Sony Xperia Z1 compact but they stoled me ..


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

htw1 said:


> I had Sony Xperia Z1 compact but they stoled me ..

Click to collapse



Ah sad for you mate, are you planning to buy a new device?
If yes, than what are you're requirments and budget?


----------



## Editie (Aug 22, 2014)

I currently have the note 2 so i might get the note 3 or note 4 when its out


----------



## tee00max (Aug 22, 2014)

Editie said:


> I currently have the note 2 so i might get the note 3 or note 4 when its out

Click to collapse



definetly wait for the Note 4....


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

Editie said:


> I currently have the note 2 so i might get the note 3 or note 4 when its out

Click to collapse



If you have the amount of money for the Note 4 than i should defenitly wait


----------



## sofakingawhsome (Aug 22, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If you have the amount of money for the Note 4 than i should defenitly wait

Click to collapse





waiting for galaxy s6


----------



## Editie (Aug 22, 2014)

*128*

i think the note 4 will be good i think and i like big phones so itll be alright


----------



## kewkie (Aug 22, 2014)

The oppo find 7 looks pretty nice


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 22, 2014)

kewkie said:


> The oppo find 7 looks pretty nice

Click to collapse



I've looked today at the best chinese stuff and i found this four the best:
Huawei Honor 6 
Vivo xshot
Oppo find 7
Xiaomi Mi4

Make sure you'll check them out


----------



## bayermunich (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been partial to HTC lately, but when my current phone craps the bed, I think I might branch out and try something else.  Maybe move over to Samsung?  Smart move?  Other manufacturers or models that are dark horses right now?  Granted, I probably won't switch phones for another year or so, so something might come out between now and then that is a sufficient upgrade across the board...


----------



## Salim.Keady (Aug 23, 2014)

tee00max said:


> I had the S5 for about 3 days and took sold it. I actually loved the phone and was running nicely with root and xposed and everything how I set it up but the main dealbreaker for me was the 16GB internal storage. I know you can run SD cards and all that but still, no so called flagship device should have only 16Gb internal storage. So I had to go back with the best Android device I have ever owned and thats the M8! GPE this time though.

Click to collapse











Bink Feed said:


> Perhaps you prefer the S5 screen over a big screen of the note series.
> If that's true than you should wait on S6 and buy that one or wait on S6 and buy S5 in discount.
> Or if you have enough money and you think it's worth than you can buy it right now
> 
> Stay tuned for my first CM11 theme soon.

Click to collapse



Guys thanks for the advices.. i was an htc fan boy in the past but since samsung have better battery life changed from htc one x to note 2
I dont like GPE Or AOSP only modded Android
HTC M8 is a great phone.. howerver it doesnt have that interface... still the same..

Actually am planning to sold my i9505 buy a used s5 ( almost new) and just add about 50 $
I guess its worth it 
M8 is pretty expensive here

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 PM ----------




sofakingawhsome said:


> waiting for galaxy s6

Click to collapse



Approximelty in march they release S series right ?


----------



## mytopazjr (Aug 23, 2014)

I want a Nexus 5 or GS5, cant decide yet.


----------



## NobleDroid (Aug 23, 2014)

nexus phone for sure... ill stay away from Samsung next time I buy a phone

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

mytopazjr said:


> I want a Nexus 5 or GS5, cant decide yet.

Click to collapse



GS5 because of better specs, if you wanna mod then wait on Nexus 6


----------



## mireld (Aug 23, 2014)

*463*



Bink Feed said:


> Xperia Z2, water resistant and big screen and huge development support.
> 
> What is your current baby? I'm curious hehe

Click to collapse



oh...stupid me i thought it's ovious... s5


----------



## htw1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Ah sad for you mate, are you planning to buy a new device?
> If yes, than what are you're requirments and budget?

Click to collapse



I have take from my girlftiend htc sensacion I have installed 4.4.4 and I am happy, Sony Z1C was unconfortable with hand, htc is also 4.3 but has prete much ergonomic 

Wysłane z mojego HTC Sensation przy użyciu Tapatalka

---------- Post added at 09:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:42 AM ----------




htw1 said:


> I have take from my girlftiend htc sensacion I have installed 4.4.4 and I am happy, Sony Z1C was unconfortable with hand, htc is also 4.3 but has prete much ergonomic
> 
> I am thinking about motorola G..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Wysłane z mojego HTC Sensation przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## lcosta2 (Aug 23, 2014)

Xiaomi


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

lcosta2 said:


> Xiaomi

Click to collapse



Redmi, Redmi Note, Mi2, Mi3 or Mi4?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sujithar37 (Aug 23, 2014)

Owned Xiaomi MI3. Great phone and superb performance. Awesome multitasking capability, I can't feel any lag when running high end games. About the android customization, it stuck as MIUI team haven't released the kernel source yet. Sadly, ROM development is under construction 

Sent from my MI 3W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FrancoNote (Aug 23, 2014)

Note 4


----------



## sophana (Aug 23, 2014)

*smart phone*

u should by galaxy note 4


----------



## cchaudhand1 (Aug 23, 2014)

*Xiaomi Mi4 smartphone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



The Mi4 features a 5-inch full-HD screen, a quad-core 2.5GHz Snapdragon 801 processor, 2GB of RAM, a 13-megapixel rear-facing camera and 16GB of 64GB of internal memory. The device will also run Xiaomi's custom MIUI operating system, which is a skinned version of Android operating system. The mobiles software also allows for more customization and removes the Android app drawer in favor of putting all the programs on the home screen, similar to what iPhones offered


----------



## force70 (Aug 24, 2014)

cchaudhand1 said:


> The Mi4 features a 5-inch full-HD screen, a quad-core 2.5GHz Snapdragon 801 processor, 2GB of RAM, a 13-megapixel rear-facing camera and 16GB of 64GB of internal memory. The device will also run Xiaomi's custom MIUI operating system, which is a skinned version of Android operating system. The mobiles software also allows for more customization and removes the Android app drawer in favor of putting all the programs on the home screen, similar to what iPhones offered

Click to collapse



All that and from what ive read no LTE support. .what a waste.

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## Planterz (Aug 24, 2014)

force70 said:


> All that and from what ive read no LTE support. .what a waste.

Click to collapse



I've read that it'll have LTE, but if it does, it'll probably only be compatible in the Asian markets and maybe some other markets that share bands (which typically aren't the same as North America).



carlbreen said:


> Is it worth to go from CM11 S2 to a S3 or mind even an S4? The S3 got some small changes I'd consider useful, such as message LED.

Click to collapse



If you're talking about the international Exynos powered S3, that's debatable. Only 1GB RAM, and from what I've read, lag can be a problem, although running CM will probably help a lot with that. The Snapdragon powered models have 2GB RAM, and on the couple I've played with, they run smooth and snappy. Either way, the screen will certainly be a lot clearer. 2.4x the pixels. And I agree with you about the notification light. On my Galaxy Light, it doesn't have one, and I really, really missed not having one, as my previous 2 Androids did. I have a Nexus 4 now, and I'm so happy to have a notification light again.

As for upgrading to the S4, of course it's an upgrade. 1080p screen, much more horsepower. But it's up to you whether it's worth the extra cost. I think it is. If you're looking for something not so expensive, I'll give a plug for what I've got, the Nexus 4. You can get a new one off eBay for $220 (16gb), and it's super-friendly with ROMs and kernels, and the specs still hang in there since you'll be running AOSP ROMs. Only downsides are fair battery life (and the battery isn't swapable without tearing it apart), and limited, non-expandable storage. But it's got a great screen and a notification light.

Whatever you choose, get something with at least a 720p screen. The 480x800 on the S2 is pretty low, and your eyes will thank you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

carlbreen said:


> Is it worth to go from CM11 S2 to a S3 or mind even an S4? The S3 got some small changes I'd consider useful, such as message LED.

Click to collapse



Hehhee, go for S4 my friend!
Beastly specs!


----------



## khsh97 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have samsung s4 GT-I9505 and I am happy with it and I do not have any plan to buy s5 or other smartphones.


----------



## rocker1904 (Aug 24, 2014)

Got a Oneplus One and can say thats its amazing

---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------

Next time I'll probably go for a nexus 6


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

rocker1904 said:


> Got a Oneplus One and can say thats its amazing
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 AM ----------
> 
> Next time I'll probably go for a nexus 6

Click to collapse



You should stay with your OPO and go for next generation after N6.


----------



## rocker1904 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You should stay with your OPO and go for next generation after N6.

Click to collapse



Point taken


----------



## josh5k (Aug 24, 2014)

*One or the other!*

A Xiomi MI3 or the Moto X+1


----------



## teonagode (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hehhee, go for S4 my friend!
> Beastly specs!

Click to collapse



S4 is underpowered, he at least should go for the Note 3 as Samsung was stupid enough not to put the best SoC in the i9505

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




teonagode said:


> S4 is underpowered, he at least should go for the Note 3 as Samsung was stupid enough not to put the best SoC in the i9505

Click to collapse





josh5k said:


> A Xiomi MI3 or the Moto X+1[/QUOTE
> 
> Definitively the X+1 as MI3 is getting ready for retirement.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

@teonagode, let me remind you that people have a budget, that's why he's choosing between the S3 ( i9300 ) and the S4 ( i9505 ) .

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------




josh5k said:


> A Xiomi MI3 or the Moto X+1

Click to collapse



Moto X+1 because of better development ( known brand = more development often )
Xiaomi hasn't currently released her kernel source so there is almost none development.


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a 4 year old HTC desire that's still doing all the basic tasks as my work phone. Using it until it dies. I'll probably have my nexus 5 for 5 years or more.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> @teonagode, let me remind you that people have a budget, that's why he's choosing between the S3 ( i9300 ) and the S4 ( i9505 ) .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But the Note 3 will get a lot cheaper if he waits that they release the Note 4 so it will be in budget.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

teonagode said:


> But the Note 3 will get a lot cheaper if he waits that they release the Note 4 so it will be in budget.

Click to collapse



I think it will reduce to €350 and that's still mid-range budget.
S4 will maybe reduce also in price


----------



## garcijua (Aug 24, 2014)

coud18 said:


> whic is better s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



So far in my opinion G3. I have a G3 and my cousin has a S5 and her phone keeps having problems like it slows down quickly freezes for couple of seconds sometimes and sometimes she gets random reboots and hers is stock unooted.  So far no problems with G3 just notice that it does take a second or two switching apps. Mines just rooted no ROM or recovery.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

coud18 said:


> whic is better s5 or LG g3?

Click to collapse



LG G3 because of better hardware!


----------



## teonagode (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I think it will reduce to €350 and that's still mid-range budget.
> S4 will maybe reduce also in price

Click to collapse



The only S4 that i would buy is i9506 the Snapdragon 800 version with 3 gigs of RAM he should buy the Nexus 5 as it is the same price as an S4 

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> LG G3 because of better hardware!

Click to collapse



The G3 is not a future proof phone as it has a 2K resolution screen and a chipset that can't handle all those pixels, and it throttles down quicklly and isen't waterproof so definitivelly the Samsun Galaxy S5


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The only S4 that i would buy is i9506 the Snapdragon 800 version with 3 gigs of RAM he should buy the Nexus 5 as it is the same price as an S4
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with that, he should buy a Nexus 5 or the Nexus 6 .


----------



## skioda86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I agree with that, he should buy a Nexus 5 or the Nexus 6 .

Click to collapse



Quote...
I hope in Motorola Nexus 6....If the battery will increase (the penality of the nexus devices) I will buy it!!!!:good:


----------



## teonagode (Aug 24, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I agree with that, he should buy a Nexus 5 or the Nexus 6 .

Click to collapse



The only problem with Nexus devices is bad battery life (capacity) and camera...

---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------




skioda86 said:


> Quote...
> I hope in Motorola Nexus 6....If the battery will increase (the penality of the nexus devices) I will buy it!!!!:good:

Click to collapse



I hope that the Next nexus will not have an 5.7 screen as rumored because that is considered phablet turf or if Google makes two new nexus the Nexus 6 (phablet) and Nexus 5 (2014 edition) with updated SoC, camera and a bigger battery.


----------



## yashade2001 (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The only problem with Nexus devices is bad battery life (capacity) and camera...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad battery life capacity? Lmao. Battery life is releated to soc more. For example both nexus 5 and htc one have 2300mah batteries but nexus 5 has much better battery life. Why? Because nexus 5 is using msm8974 aka snapdragon 800, and htc one is using msm8960 aka snapdragon 600.


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 25, 2014)

garcijua said:


> So far in my opinion G3. I have a G3 and my cousin has a S5 and her phone keeps having problems like it slows down quickly freezes for couple of seconds sometimes and sometimes she gets random reboots and hers is stock unooted.  So far no problems with G3 just notice that it does take a second or two switching apps. Mines just rooted no ROM or recovery.

Click to collapse



I got riding S5 because it continued to be slow and lagged horribly. Using the Note 3 right now and will decide if the Note 4 will be a significant upgrade. I'm also considering the LG G3.


----------



## yesabhijith (Aug 25, 2014)

*Asus Zenfone 4.5*

Anyone heard about the Asus Zenfone 4.5 or Zenfone 4 A450CG? It's got an intel atom dual core processor, with 1gb ram and 4.5 inch screen. Also got gorilla glass 3. It's ultra cheap at $115 or 6999 INR.
I have done a quick review on my website. take a look.
http://www.gadgetraid.com/2014/08/asus-zenfone-4-5-review-price/


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The only problem with Nexus devices is bad battery life (capacity) and camera...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:23 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And a micro SD hehehe


----------



## iyergr (Aug 25, 2014)

I have an Xperia SL...


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

yashade2001 said:


> Bad battery life capacity? Lmao. Battery life is releated to soc more. For example both nexus 5 and htc one have 2300mah batteries but nexus 5 has much better battery life. Why? Because nexus 5 is using msm8974 aka snapdragon 800, and htc one is using msm8960 aka snapdragon 600.

Click to collapse



Batteries these days should be at least at 2800 MaH minimum, or over 3000 MaH 

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 AM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> And a micro SD hehehe

Click to collapse



Not really, i don't use an SD card for the last 2 years i'm only pissed on phone manufacturers because they charge too much for phones with at least 32 gigs of internal memory and that should be the standard these day and a 64 GB variant priced a tadd more expensive, as 16 gigs is not enough just look at how much money an iPhone 5S costs 16 GB (around 800$ in my country) and Samsung with 16 gigs of internal memory gas only 9gigs available to the user, which is not enough for even three big games (Gta 3,San Andreas and Vice city). So the OnePlus One becomes a device with an excelent price tag for what it offers.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

alhadee12 said:


> I got riding S5 because it continued to be slow and lagged horribly. Using the Note 3 right now and will decide if the Note 4 will be a significant upgrade. I'm also considering the LG G3.

Click to collapse



Go for Note 4, but when i was you will i wait on next gen after Note 4 because you already have the Note 3


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for Note 4, but when i was you will i wait on next gen after Note 4 because you already have the Note 3

Click to collapse



If it is a major upgrade, I'll get the Note 4. I just don't want to shell out money and it's merely a incremental upgrade.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

alhadee12 said:


> If it is a major upgrade, I'll get the Note 4. I just don't want to shell out money and it's merely a incremental upgrade.

Click to collapse



Exactly, you are having a really good device


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Exactly, you are having a really good device

Click to collapse



True!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

pradip.108 said:


> install kitkat on any pc natively        http://pradip-parmar.blogspot.com.es/2014/08/how-to-install-android-kitkat-on-your.html?m=1

Click to collapse



Thanks i'm gonna do this today, many thanks


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

alhadee12 said:


> If it is a major upgrade, I'll get the Note 4. I just don't want to shell out money and it's merely a incremental upgrade.

Click to collapse



Just don't go for the G3 as it is underpowered.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Just don't go for the G3 as it is underpowered.

Click to collapse



G3? Underpowered? No no you're wrong here it has beastly specs a beautiful screen and phone design.
Good stock and a super innovative camera.


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Just don't go for the G3 as it is underpowered.

Click to collapse



Can you explain why you feel that way about the G3.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> G3? Underpowered? No no you're wrong here it has beastly specs a beautiful screen and phone design.
> Good stock and a super innovative camera.

Click to collapse



You must be kiding right xD it has worse FPS performance than any other phone on the market as it's 2K screen is killing the SoC, i didn't say nothing about the camera but who want's a phone that will throotle down too quickly, read this and you will see http://www.anandtech.com/show/8169/the-lg-g3-review/7


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> You must be kiding right xD it has worse FPS performance than any other phone on the market as it's 2K screen is killing the SoC, i didn't say nothing about the camera but who want's a phone that will throotle down too quickly, read this and you will see http://www.anandtech.com/show/8169/the-lg-g3-review/7

Click to collapse



Some people aren't focused on that specs.
A good and innovative camera is really essential for people today.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Some people aren't focused on that specs.
> A good and innovative camera is really essential for people today.

Click to collapse



I prefer performance over camera, but you're probably right some do that


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

teonagode said:


> I prefer performance over camera, but you're probably right some do that

Click to collapse



Hehehehe, i also prefer Performance over camera but i just help people that wants other things.


----------



## IAmUnique (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hey i would recommend you the *Cubot X-6 * .
> It has an Octa Core CPU and good RAM Memory.
> Design is pretty good for just €169,99 is it yours

Click to collapse



I was seriously looking at buying a cubot phone. One of my class mates did and i warn you *don't by a cubot phone* first of its chinese meaning limited rom options and no ota update (different to huawei) most chinese phones use mtk processors usually quad or octa core. my sister had one and the gameplay was laggy as f***. It is true that it was an quad core but mtk doesnt provide as strong processing power as snadragon or intel chips

*My suggestions on a budget are
LG L90 $180 (€170(amazon))
Qualcomm Snapdragon 600
LG G2 (€209(amazon))
Moto X(/G(/E)) sorted by price ~300/~200/~150*

Or just go high end


----------



## Exalm (Aug 25, 2014)

ASUS PadFone S, I think. My current (first) phone is Lenovo P780, and I don't like its MTK6589 chipset and hardware navigation buttons. PadFone S has smaller battery, however, so I'm not sure about its usage time. However, having tablet and phone in one is too good for me to miss. 
I thought about buying a tablet, but I'll rather buy a hybrid.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

IAmUnique said:


> I was seriously looking at buying a cubot phone. One of my class mates did and i warn you *don't by a cubot phone* first of its chinese meaning limited rom options and no ota update (different to huawei) most chinese phones use mtk processors usually quad or octa core. my sister had one and the gameplay was laggy as f***. It is true that it was an quad core but mtk doesnt provide as strong processing power as snadragon or intel chips
> 
> *My suggestions on a budget are
> LG L90 $180 (€170(amazon))
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you and i recommend the LG G2 and Moto X to everyone and if you have the money for high end than i recommend the HTC one M8


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

Exalm said:


> ASUS PadFone S, I think. My current (first) phone is Lenovo P780, and I don't like its MTK6589 chipset and hardware navigation buttons. PadFone S has smaller battery, however, so I'm not sure about its usage time. However, having tablet and phone in one is too good for me to miss.
> I thought about buying a tablet, but I'll rather buy a hybrid.

Click to collapse



The Note 3 would be perfect for you, just wait that Note 4 comes out so that the price of Note 3 will get cheaper


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Exalm said:


> ASUS PadFone S, I think. My current (first) phone is Lenovo P780, and I don't like its MTK6589 chipset and hardware navigation buttons. PadFone S has smaller battery, however, so I'm not sure about its usage time. However, having tablet and phone in one is too good for me to miss.
> I thought about buying a tablet, but I'll rather buy a hybrid.

Click to collapse



Go for Xperia Z Ultra, €325 here http://www.yourtablet.nl/sony-xperi...m_medium=cpc&gclid=CMO8_vufrsACFSLnwgod658AVg


----------



## Exalm (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for Xperia Z Ultra, €325 here

Click to collapse



6.44"? Oh no, that's too large.
I said PadFone, not FonePad. It's a 5" phone with a separate 10" tablet dock station.


----------



## syazanimirza (Aug 25, 2014)

*helo*

is z2 good smartphone?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

Exalm said:


> 6.44"? Oh no, that's too large.
> I said PadFone, not FonePad. It's a 5" phone with a separate 10" tablet dock station.

Click to collapse



Go for you're padfone than mate


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

syazanimirza said:


> is z2 good smartphone?

Click to collapse



Yes, and it has the best camera available on a smarphone


----------



## ramdasg (Aug 25, 2014)

Please guide me how to root panasonic p11 ?


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

xensyria said:


> I'll probably still go for Galaxy S5, unless someone can suggest something with at least as good battery life with the same power.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Aug 25, 2014)

xensyria said:


> I'll probably still go for Galaxy S5, unless someone can suggest something with at least as good battery life with the same power.

Click to collapse



Xperia Z2

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Borias (Aug 25, 2014)

xensyria said:


> I'll probably still go for Galaxy S5, unless someone can suggest something with at least as good battery life with the same power.

Click to collapse



OnePlus One


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 25, 2014)

xensyria said:


> I'll probably still go for Galaxy S5, unless someone can suggest something with at least as good battery life with the same power.

Click to collapse



I actually recommend the OPO to everyone but it has a really crappy invite system.
So that's why i said Xperia Z2 

Sent from a bunch of fingers using AOSP Keyboard


----------



## force70 (Aug 25, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I actually recommend the OPO to everyone but it has a really crappy invite system.
> So that's why i said Xperia Z2
> 
> Sent from a bunch of fingers using AOSP Keyboard

Click to collapse



I just got my 2nd invite for an OPO somehow but their customer service is so awful i just can't pull the trigger on it.
With my luck id end up with one of the bad devices and dealing with returns would be like pulling my own teeth.

Decent device but the companies service just flat out sucks. Too bad really...

And please dont PM me bugging me about the invite...its spoken for.

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## teonagode (Aug 25, 2014)

Borias said:


> OnePlus One

Click to collapse



Isen't that already phablet turf :what:
And if someone is interested i can get him an One Plus One for 390€


----------



## htw1 (Aug 26, 2014)

syazanimirza said:


> is z2 good smartphone?

Click to collapse



z2 us grate !

---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




tonyfromuk said:


> Samsung S4 for sure, i just like the design so much!

Click to collapse



IMHO Samsung doesent  have any  desing ...


----------



## herryprothyer (Aug 26, 2014)

I have a samsung galaxy S5, it is really a great phone so right now not any plan for changing a device but probably Samsung galaxy S6 when it comes :fingers-crossed:


----------



## innomi (Aug 26, 2014)

herryprothyer said:


> I have a samsung galaxy S5, it is really a great phone so right now not any plan for changing a device but probably Samsung galaxy S6 when it comes :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



So you like overspending for outdated hardware? 
Just because there is Samsung on the fone? 


Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## force70 (Aug 26, 2014)

innomi said:


> So you like overspending for outdated hardware?
> Just because there is Samsung on the fone?
> 
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB

Click to collapse



I would spend extra just for a removable battery and ext sd card storage.

Both of which the OPO lacks...but never settle lol 

Just sayin...

Sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## tee00max (Aug 26, 2014)

I am going for the N4 when it drops. I have had every flagship and the best so far has been the Note 3 and M8. 

OPO was ok but the support is bad and the device I had was horrible with lag and then the yellow hue on the screen. Poor device and company if you ask me, sold that device with the quickness. Def not a flagship killer. Yeah it was quick and it seemed like I would have got pretty good battery life. Device just not for me. 

S5- Really liked this device despite the negative rumors that everyone gives it. The camera was str8 beast and the best I have ever used on a smartphone along with the screen. The two dealbreakers for me was the 16GB internal storage and KNOX. Im a person who likes to root and install custom ROMS and the S5 is locked down to the max. Really enjoyed the device though. 

G3- Phone was also just ok. Yeah the screen was a good selling point and it looks very nice with the LG interface and thats where it stops. Yeah you can watch videos in 2k which was pretty cool but thats all the hype with the phone. I also loved the slim bezels on the device and it felt really good in hand. Camera was pretty good and the laser auto focus worked great. Once again the phone is locked down and not many options for custom roms. 

Most of these phone would be good for the average user but for me I need a phone that i can tinker with and thats just me personally. I settled on the Google Play Edition M8 and im satisfied right now!


----------



## aymnga (Aug 26, 2014)

eragonshurtugal said:


> hehe im buying a 7 inch bezel-less tablet with call function - the Sharp SH06f
> one thing i dislike is that at the moment there is no method to root this

Click to collapse



I want too but I think it's Japan exclusive so if you buy it tell from where please.... Also I am checking battery reviews for it... 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------

Does anybody recommend a phone with 6.4 or 7 inch with great battery life? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chicofee101 (Aug 26, 2014)

iphone 6

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Levivig (Aug 26, 2014)

I want to buy a OnePlus One, but unfortunately I can't get an invite.


----------



## alonsoe (Aug 26, 2014)

hey guys what phone is better Lg G3 o Htc one M8?


----------



## Jollyrancher919 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Google now launcher*



Salim.Keady said:


> Guys thanks for the advices.. i was an htc fan boy in the past but since samsung have better battery life changed from htc one x to note 2
> I dont like GPE Or AOSP only modded Android
> HTC M8 is a great phone.. howerver it doesnt have that interface... still the same..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




If you don't like the HTC interface(launcher) it's easy to install the Google now launcher.  I do it on the phones in the tmobile store it takes like 2 min. Just Google "Google now launcher xda"  you will find the like and download it and install it.  I like the Google now launcher because it's clean looking simple and it comes with the "ok google" feature.  I like doing this to HTC phones in the store because it really changes the HTC into the look of the nexus 5. No need to root or anything easy


----------



## teonagode (Aug 27, 2014)

Levivig said:


> I want to buy a OnePlus One, but unfortunately I can't get an invite.

Click to collapse



I can sell one to you if you want 

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------




chicofee101 said:


> iphone 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 4 is better

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 AM ----------




alonsoe said:


> hey guys what phone is better Lg G3 o Htc one M8?

Click to collapse



M8 definitivelly


----------



## subinsg (Aug 27, 2014)

Z3 compact!!!


----------



## chicofee101 (Aug 27, 2014)

teonagode said:


> I can sell one to you if you want
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stop using drugs please!!! It makes you stupid!!!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Aug 27, 2014)

chicofee101 said:


> Stop using drugs please!!! It makes you stupid!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I ain't on drugs friend i can sell you one, if someone needs it as i ain't got the money 
And EU only !


----------



## innomi (Aug 27, 2014)

force70 said:


> I would spend extra just for a removable battery and ext sd card storage.
> 
> Both of which the OPO lacks...but never settle lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't need an removable battery. 
That is only needed on those other fones with bad battery. With the OnePlus one you can get an easy 48 hours uptime with 8+ hours of ost! And external sd..  Pffff I have 64gb..  No need for an external sd.. 

Verzonden vanaf mijn oneplus One 64GB


----------



## eslebecydonia (Aug 27, 2014)

Were not for the lack of an sD slot, I'd go for the OnePlus like a madman, what a pity!


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi!  Which phone would you buy?  Lenovo K910 or ZTE Grand SII?  I know that the Grand S is better, but the design is too similar to my current phone (V987) and I would like to change. Here are  some questions:

Lenovo:

- I have been reading the forums and it seems there aren't a lot of custom roms. Is it true? Also, no MIUI, right? 
- Battery? How many screen hours do you get? 

ZTE:

- Build quality? 
- Battery? 
- Earphones? My v987 has an especial jack and you most earphones won't sound right. Does the same happen in this phone? 

If you have some other suggestions please let me know. 5'5 inches min. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hostu_ops (Aug 27, 2014)

*Suggestion*

I would advice you to opt for HTC ,,because I own a Samsung S3 mini,Which is not that comfortable....


----------



## master66 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just bought a ZTE Nubia Z7 mini phine in substitution of an HTC One M7.
Probably not the best replacement but it's a great phone with same dimensions of the M7 but with a larger  screen and better camera


----------



## krusion (Aug 27, 2014)

*S5 or G3?*

Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out which to get the G3 or the S5?

First I need to note that I'm coming from a blackberry but I have owned a the LG Gpad 8.3 for a while now and I do understand a lot of the developing stuff (rooting etc.). I have used the S4 for a while (mum's phone) and recently the S5 (dad's phone). 
I'd love to get my hands on a G3 to try it out for a bit but it hasn't been released in my country yet ( LGs aren't too popular in Egypt) so I don't really have the option to try it in a store. 

At first I was waiting for the "Galaxy f" but since its always been a hoax I'm just gonna grab another phone that would last like 2 years or something. First, I was leaning towards the S5 because of the better camera, smoothness, water resistance and development. But then I remembered the G3. I've been reading about them and they've been getting mixed reviews people saying this is faster and some others say that is faster so I'm just overwhelmed here. 
I wanted a phone with a good camera since I never had a usable camera before and I've been told that the S5 wins by a small margin here but not a huge difference. I also like the water resistance in the S5 but I don't think I'll go swimming with it anytime soon but you can't really hate on a phone that's resistant to day to day spills ( doesn't occur a lot, but you can't be too safe lol). 

Now about the smoothness, It makes sense that the S5 would have less stutter since both have the same processor and chipset but the G3 features a QHD screen, but touchwiz is extremely intensive so I'm not sure here. Also, a lot of people say that AMOLEDs are good but others are saying that the colours are more or less fake and hence not too good. Brightness level it's a lot better than LCDs though. Is the G3 usable in broad daylight? I'm not saying I'm gonna be watching a movie in the middle of the day but like normal usage such as phone calls and text messages will I be able to see everything properly? I can barely see the time in my LG Gpad but it's a known issue that the screen brightness is below par, how's the G3 though?

On the other hand, some points for the G3. Looks a lot better, the back buttons could prove fun. I'm loving the knock on my Gpad, prolly will too on the G3. The phone isn't with everyone here which makes it a lot more you unique. It has a QHD which honestly I don't think is anywhere near useful but it's a good brag . The 3GB ram should prove useful. I've read with people that it over heats and stuff but it's just opinions. 
I have a couple of questions: 
A. Did LG fix any problems through updates?
B. How's the modding part of the G3, I won't be using ROMs and such but just a couple of small mods here and there? Is the Bootloader unlocked for the international 32GB model? Does it even matter?


So what do you think is the better option here?  I'm guessing the S5 is the safer boring risk free option and LG is the "could easily be great or sh*t" options.


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 27, 2014)

I would prefer the G3. I don't like Samsung. My girlfriend has the S4 and it is a horrible phone. The camera broke first week, the battery runs dry very fast, lag... I guess the S5 will be better, but only phone I would buy from them is the Note. About the G3... I've heard the screen makes it be slower, but I don't know for sure. Why don't you take a look at the HTC M8? For me it's better than those two.


----------



## krusion (Aug 27, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> I would prefer the G3. I don't like Samsung. My girlfriend has the S4 and it is a horrible phone. The camera broke first week, the battery runs dry very fast, lag... I guess the S5 will be better, but only phone I would buy from them is the Note. About the G3... I've heard the screen makes it be slower, but I don't know for sure. Why don't you take a look at the HTC M8? For me it's better than those two.

Click to collapse



Not really a fan of the HTC, okay I get that it's a lot faster but the camera isn't too good, for me sense isn't nice either. I just feel like the phone isn't able to compete with the rest of the current flagships. Just my opinion I guess.


----------



## webdevoman (Aug 28, 2014)

I've also been trying to figure out what to upgrade to from my nexus 4.

I'm looking at the the g3 too but I would seriously love to give the Google m8 a shot if I could do a dual boot. The latest windows is really decent but I don't like contracts.

Anyone here have either these phones right now?

I've also considered the lumia 930. Anyone using this unlocked with T-Mobile?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Salim.Keady (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> I would prefer the G3. I don't like Samsung. My girlfriend has the S4 and it is a horrible phone. The camera broke first week, the battery runs dry very fast, lag... I guess the S5 will be better, but only phone I would buy from them is the Note. About the G3... I've heard the screen makes it be slower, but I don't know for sure. Why don't you take a look at the HTC M8? For me it's better than those two.

Click to collapse



S5 is great am gonna buy it 1 or 2 next month exynos is ultra stable... however s4 is also good you shouldnt have these problems...check them out


----------



## robb213 (Aug 28, 2014)

webdevoman said:


> I've also been trying to figure out what to upgrade to from my nexus 4.
> 
> I'm looking at the the g3 too but I would seriously love to give the Google m8 a shot if I could do a dual boot. The latest windows is really decent but I don't like contracts.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My main reasons for people staying away from the LG G3 are mainly due to the resolution. Since its release, there havn't been any apps that take use of 2560x1440, including Google ones as well--unless some have been introduced since its release which I don't pay attention to. Not to mention barely any or no streaming services stream higher than 1080p yet. Therefore, the battery is wasted on average more, and it produces more heat. And QuadHD is worthless on a device that small. 

I love my M8,albiet it's a stock Verizon one and not a Play edition version. My only complaints are the camera focusing is weird, which is every 4.3 and above phone iirc, and that you can't remove the battery; even though I last the day without charging and using it a lot, I always get the biggest ones I can buy. You can still take good pictures, but if you can't sacrifice any megapixels at all, then you won't like it I guess. It has some weight to it as well as friends mention, but coming from a RAZR I couldn't notice it.


----------



## riboswitch (Aug 28, 2014)

Hey guys 

I'm looking to buy a new smartphone for my girlfriend, since her s3 mini died on our holiday, finally :laugh:
To be honest I dont know what to get and that's why I need some of your opinions.
Also it doesn't matter if I have to install a custom rom or be on stock.


Budget is max 330$ (250€) and the phone should have following features,

- good battery life
- good camera
- (micro)sd slot


What it doesn't need:

- LTE 
- random stuff which normal girls dont need

I hope you can help me and suggest different phones.

p.s.: Fk my english

EDIT: What do you guys think about the *Xperia Z1 compact* ?
I can get it for 220€ (290$).

greetz


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> S5 is great am gonna buy it 1 or 2 next month exynos is ultra stable... however s4 is also good you shouldnt have these problems...check them out

Click to collapse



Well, I have read from other phones having similar problems (except the camera one).  I am talking about the Snapdragon version, not the Exynos. 



riboswitch said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new smartphone for my girlfriend, since her s3 mini died on our holiday, finally :laugh:
> To be honest I dont know what to get and that's why I need some of your opinions.
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like a really good choice, great price.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 28, 2014)

riboswitch said:


> Budget is max 330$ (250€) and the phone should have following features,
> 
> - good battery life
> - good camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome phone. Great hardware, good (if a tad small) screen, awesome camera. Plus it's waterproof. $290 is a fantastic price.


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

riboswitch said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new smartphone for my girlfriend, since her s3 mini died on our holiday, finally :laugh:
> To be honest I dont know what to get and that's why I need some of your opinions.
> ...

Click to collapse



The OnePlus one beats the z1 on every aspect. 
Only thing is it doesn't have the SD card option. 
But with 64GB on board I don't think you would need that 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> The OnePlus one beats the z1 on every aspect.
> Only thing is it doesn't have the SD card option.
> But with 64GB on board I don't think you would need that
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Keeping in mind he is thinking about getting a Z1 compact (4,3") the OPO seems too big. Also, it is more expensive than his max budget. Don't get me wrong, the OPO is a great phone, but It isn't what he seems to be looking for.


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> Keeping in mind he is thinking about getting a Z1 compact (4,3") the OPO seems too big. Also, it is more expensive than his max budget. Don't get me wrong, the OPO is a great phone, but It isn't what he seems to be looking for.

Click to collapse



Expensive? 
It's below his budget! 
It's only 299 dollar! 
And I didn't saw he was talking about compact. 
Although that can be because that's the only version wich fitted his budget. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Bryon15 (Aug 28, 2014)

*Would this be a nice upgrade to my nexus 7 (2012) tablet?*

http://tinyurl.com/o5xj7wj

I've had my nexus 7 since launch in 2012. At first it was great and I loved it. But now it's giving me problems. It takes way too long to charge up (9 hours). I even bought that easyaac 5V fast charger from amazon thinking it would help. It didn't. Plus it barely lasts for 4 hours before dying. So about that new asus memo pad. It seems to be like the nexus 7 with the addition of a rear camera, SD card slot (thank god), and more powerful processor (Intel). And for $100 less than what I paid for my current tab. Is this a good buy? Can it do everything the nexus 7 can? Like be rooted, able to able to side load apps that aren't on the play store, etc?


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Expensive?
> It's below his budget!
> It's only 299 dollar!
> And I didn't saw he was talking about compact.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, in Europe it's 269€ for the 16Gb version, therefore my confusion.


----------



## ubigred (Aug 28, 2014)

Note 4

Sent from my SGNote 3


----------



## Ritvars (Aug 28, 2014)

Currently I have the S4, but today I saw the HTC One M8 in the store and damn - I fell in love. The most beautiful phone I've ever seen! This is the phone I would love to buy.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## igoreto (Aug 28, 2014)

To find your next mobile I would recommend you use kimovil dot com

On this page you can specify the features that you need for your mobile and show you the best price possible among different market stores. 

It is very simple to use and makes it much easier to find a new mobile from the thousands available in the market


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> Sorry, in Europe it's 269€ for the 16Gb version, therefore my confusion.

Click to collapse



Yup. Had same problem. 
But there is a easy way to pay on dollars. Just use Google and save some money  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Yup. Had same problem.
> But there is a easy way to pay on dollars. Just use Google and save some money
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> innomi said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Had same problem.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Dapalm said:


> innomi said:
> 
> 
> > Yup. Had same problem.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## teonagode (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Dapalm said:
> 
> 
> > You can either buy the Chinese version (wich I don't recommend since there is a small difference in hardware. For example less lte support) (and I hear complications with roms)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## aymnga (Aug 28, 2014)

Huawei mediapad x1 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

@teonagode thanks for the reply.

I have maximal €375 available.
If i would only focus on hardware/high specs than i should defenitly choose LG G2 but i would love to have a HTC device.

Recently @Archer and some mods recommended me the M7 and i think i will choose that one.


----------



## innomi (Aug 28, 2014)

teonagode said:


> innomi said:
> 
> 
> > Youre from Germany right ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Archer (Aug 28, 2014)

teonagode said:


> M7 for excellent audio outpout

Click to collapse



Yes - that really is worth mentioning.  The two front-facing speakers combined with the beats audio processing really make it sound amazing.  I used to use mini speakers with other phones - I've had both wired and bluetooth.  I've tried the same things with the M7 and I just turn them off straight away as there's no competition.  Don't get me wrong, it's not gonna compete with a real sound system (of course), but it's the best audio I've heard out of a mobile device, ever.


----------



## krusion (Aug 28, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> S5 is great am gonna buy it 1 or 2 next month exynos is ultra stable... however s4 is also good you shouldnt have these problems...check them out

Click to collapse



Thought it was only snapdragon 801 no exynos anywhere?


----------



## katefsd (Aug 28, 2014)

*Best Roaming connect*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



No doubt given mobiles are wonderful but connection should be so convenient and so low rates and free  roaming all over the word.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 28, 2014)

Archer said:


> Yes - that really is worth mentioning.  The two front-facing speakers combined with the beats audio processing really make it sound amazing.  I used to use mini speakers with other phones - I've had both wired and bluetooth.  I've tried the same things with the M7 and I just turn them off straight away as there's no competition.  Don't get me wrong, it's not gonna compete with a real sound system (of course), but it's the best audio I've heard out of a mobile device, ever.

Click to collapse



on my Galaxy Tab Pro are I currently also enjoying the sound system without extended accesoires.
And the M7 sound system is at least double so good and powerfull, I can't wait to experience it with my own ears

26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !


----------



## OBSIDIANxCoyote (Aug 28, 2014)

Definitely either getting a Note 4 or an HTC One. Also considering the LG G3. I like having a larger screen and the high Res on the G3 and Note 4 is appealing but I also really love the front facing speakers of the One


----------



## Dapalm (Aug 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> You can either buy the Chinese version (wich I don't recommend since there is a small difference in hardware. For example less lte support) (and I hear complications with roms)
> Or use an resend adres from for example America. In that way you pay dollars. Little more is spend then on resending (+10 dollar) just Google for this info.
> Or use eBay or any other marketplace?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you. But I would have problems with warranty that way, wouldn't I? Will search more information though.



teonagode said:


> Youre from Germany right ?
> Do you know if they ship in the whole EU.

Click to collapse




You can check which countries in their web site.


----------



## webdevoman (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been considering these same phones.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mrpatg (Aug 29, 2014)

I just recently picked up a Moto G 4G, and am very happy with it. Especially at the price point of $50 from US Cellular.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

webdevoman said:


> I've been considering these same phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Which phones?

_26 October will my HTC One M7 arrive !_


----------



## cy56 (Aug 29, 2014)

*Xiaomi Redmi 1s or Asus Zenphone 5 or Xolo Q1010i?*

I'm totally confused between these two phones and upcoming Android Technology, so please assist me.

From past 2-3 days I'm searching a new phone and shortlisted these three phones:

Xiaomi Redmi 1S: 1.6 Quad-core Snapdragon 400 MSM8228, Adreno A305, 1GB RAM, 8MP Sony ExmorR Full HD camera, 1.6MP 720p secondary camera, 4.7" 1280x720p display with 312ppi.
ASUS Zenphone 5 (A501 CG 8GB): 1.6 Dual-core Intel Atom, PowerVR SGX 544 MP2, 2GB RAM, 8MP BSI Full HD camera, 2MP secondary camera, 5" 1280x720p display with 294ppi.
Xolo Q1010i: 1.3 Quad-core MTK 6582, Mali 400 - MP2, 500 MHz, 1GB LPDDR2 RAM, 8MP Sony Exmor R Full HD camera, 2MP secondary camera, 5" 1280x720p display with 294ppi.
For more details here's Flipkart.com's page for Xiaomi Redmi 1S, for ASUS Zenphone 5 & Xolo Q1010i.

Some facts I'm considering about* Redmi 1S*:

It is a Chinese company. (Of course It's a Chinese company, all phones are made from China).
MIUI steals our personal data and sends to Chinese servers (I don't have knowledge).
Not on XDA Forum (Though a bit of Custom ROMs are available but still I can't get pure Android experience if I want).
Phone won't last much longer i.e. Build quality isn't great.
Service centers are about 200km far from me.
Doesn't comes with earpieces.
Unknown battery backup.

Some facts I'm considering about *Zenphone 5*:

Lon-time in-availability of phone (still not available, god knows when it'll be available as I'm going to buy phone before 15 sept.).
Dual core processor & PoweVR GPU (I think it won't be able to handle big games like San Andreas).
Bogus (poor) Service/support & service centers are about 200km far (as said my many users of Asus Laptops).
Future update of Android L (I think it won't get Android L update).
Not on XDA Forum, not properly rooted & No custom ROMs are available (None of Zenphone models are on XDA).

Some facts I'm considering about *q1010i*:

This phone is a bit old (hence future update to Android L won't be possible I think).
MediaTek processor (MediaTek processors aren't that powerful as of Intel & Qualcomm).
The camera (though it is equipped with Exmor R but still pictures are very-very noisy in low light).
Lowest 3G talktime.

Also, I'm interested in getting *Android L* to my phone when it arrives weather Officially or via Custom ROM. :silly:


----------



## innomi (Aug 29, 2014)

cy56 said:


> I'm totally confused between these two phones and upcoming Android Technology, so please assist me.
> 
> From past 2-3 days I'm searching a new phone and shortlisted these three phones:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those 3 fones the redmi is the best. 
But why are you looking at only those 3? What is the motivation for those 3?and not other phones? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

cy56 said:


> I'm totally confused between these two phones and upcoming Android Technology, so please assist me.
> 
> From past 2-3 days I'm searching a new phone and shortlisted these three phones:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the LG G2 or N5 those phones are better, just wait a couple of months longer till you have the money €300 +/-

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## teonagode (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the LG G2 or N5 those phones are better, just wait a couple of months longer till you have the money €300 +/-
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse


@binkFeed diden't you say that you're gonna buy an M7 but if it is really the M8 that's a nice choice dude my dream phone if only i could aford it :sly:

Great news for everyone if it turns out to be true that the One Plus One will be available to buy without an invite 
http://www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-one-abandoning-invites-517300/


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

teonagode said:


> @binkFeed diden't you say that you're gonna buy an M7 but if it is really the M8 that's a nice choice dude my dream phone if only i could aford it :sly:
> 
> Great news for everyone if it turns out to be true that the One Plus One will be available to buy without an invite
> http://www.androidauthority.com/oneplus-one-abandoning-invites-517300/

Click to collapse



Hey @teonagode, I've calculated my money for 3 months and after 3 months can I afford the M8 ( €560 cheapest price ) 

It's really great news for everyone that they will be able to buy No.1 flagship killer "OnePlus One" without invite.
It would be the most smartest choice for me but I like Sense and all it's features.
Quality of the device and sound is the best available.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi! What do you think should I buy next? G3 M8 and I'm considering iPhone6


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

J73 said:


> Hi! What do you think should I buy next? G3 M8 and I'm considering iPhone6

Click to collapse



Defenitly the M8, I'm also gonna buy it.
The quality of the device and sound system are the best ever made.
Sense is really smooth and high-featured.


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 29, 2014)

I own HTC One M7 and I love it, and I really want to but M8 next  I love the sound quality of the m7, and thanks for the advice!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

J73 said:


> I own HTC One M7 and I love it, and I really want to but M8 next  I love the sound quality of the m7, and thanks for the advice!

Click to collapse



When you're already on HTC Flagships like the M7,  then you will be dissapointed by buying a phone from another brand.
Stay with HTC bro !

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> When you're already on HTC Flagships like the M7,  then you will be dissapointed by buying a phone from another brand.
> Stay with HTC bro !
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Yeah, and I am waiting for the rumored HTC Nexus  I'll start saving money for the M8


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

J73 said:


> Yeah, and I am waiting for the rumored HTC Nexus  I'll start saving money for the M8

Click to collapse



The HTC Nexus is already released ? I thought it was recently released...

Anyway I would prefer the M8 over the Nexus because of Sense hehehe

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> When you're already on HTC Flagships like the M7,  then you will be dissapointed by buying a phone from another brand.
> Stay with HTC bro !
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> The HTC Nexus is already released ? I thought it was recently released...
> 
> Anyway I would prefer the M8 over the Nexus because of Sense hehehe
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I only saw an article about its release date http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/919...dia-processor-confirmed-in-leaked-screenshot/ haha, I'm interested, but still, Sense UI wins


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

J73 said:


> I only saw an article about its release date http://www.theepochtimes.com/n3/919...dia-processor-confirmed-in-leaked-screenshot/ haha, I'm interested, but still, Sense UI wins

Click to collapse



Exactly

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Exactly
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



There's so much things to look forward into, when the 5.0 will be relased, and I am excited what Sense UI will become then


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

J73 said:


> There's so much things to look forward into, when the 5.0 will be relased, and I am excited what Sense UI will become then

Click to collapse



Let me guess! It will be even more beastly

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Mithraeum (Aug 29, 2014)

Will have to see some of the reviews in the next months.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 29, 2014)

Mithraeum said:


> Will have to see some of the reviews in the next months.

Click to collapse



From the M8 or another phone?


----------



## teonagode (Aug 29, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hey @teonagode, I've calculated my money for 3 months and after 3 months can I afford the M8 ( €560 cheapest price )
> 
> It's really great news for everyone that they will be able to buy No.1 flagship killer "OnePlus One" without invite.
> It would be the most smartest choice for me but I like Sense and all it's features.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i miss Htc Sense as it was the perfect UI for me.

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




J73 said:


> Hi! What do you think should I buy next? G3 M8 and I'm considering iPhone6

Click to collapse



M8 

---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> Defenitly the M8, I'm also gonna buy it.
> The quality of the device and sound system are the best ever made.
> Sense is really smooth and high-featured.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------




J73 said:


> I own HTC One M7 and I love it, and I really want to but M8 next  I love the sound quality of the m7, and thanks for the advice!

Click to collapse



Wait for the M9 man, it's not worth upgrading yet as the M7 is still a pretty good device


----------



## haggard-zero (Aug 30, 2014)

Buy an galaxy s5


----------



## robb213 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> From the M8 or another phone?

Click to collapse



Probably referring to a new release or a phone coming soon I'd imagine since for all the flagship out now there's tons of reviews/benchmarks. 



teonagode said:


> Yeah i miss Htc Sense as it was the perfect UI for me.

Click to collapse



That's what's funny. Never thought I'd admit it too but I have to agree. Usually manufacturers and UI design/development never go hand in hand together, Motoblur being a great example.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yeah i miss Htc Sense as it was the perfect UI for me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The difference between M7 and M8 is really big because of the screen that is fitting better at the M8.
Screen is high and 4,7 inch on M7 so it's not wide enough ( for me / my opinion ) and the M8 is making a difference with his 5 inch screen.
A little but essential step up 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## cy56 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Xiaomi Redmi 1s or Asus Zenphone 5 or Xolo Q1010i?*



Bink Feed said:


> Go for the LG G2 or N5 those phones are better, just wait a couple of months longer till you have the money €300 +/-
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse





innomi said:


> Out of those 3 fones the redmi is the best.
> But why are you looking at only those 3? What is the motivation for those 3?and not other phones?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



All those phones you're saying are too much costly around 30,000-40,000 INR but I'm looking for a best phone under 11,000 INR.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

cy56 said:


> All those phones you're saying are too much costly around 30,000-40,000 INR but I'm looking for a best phone under 11,000 INR.

Click to collapse



Ah okayy, why not the Vivo xshot?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## cy56 (Aug 30, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Ah okayy, why not the Vivo xshot?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



But this Brand isn't available in India. We've brands like LG, Nokia, Samsung, Sony, Xolo, Intex, Karbonn, Micromax, Gionee, Oppo, Asus, Motorola, HTC, Apple, Lenovo, Blackberry, etc.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 30, 2014)

cy56 said:


> But this Brand isn't available in India. We've brands like LG, Nokia, Samsung, Sony, Xolo, Intex, Karbonn, Micromax, Gionee, Oppo, Asus, Motorola, HTC, Apple, Lenovo, Blackberry, etc.

Click to collapse



Motorola Moto G maybe


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

cy56 said:


> But this Brand isn't available in India. We've brands like LG, Nokia, Samsung, Sony, Xolo, Intex, Karbonn, Micromax, Gionee, Oppo, Asus, Motorola, HTC, Apple, Lenovo, Blackberry, etc.

Click to collapse



Or Oppo's flagship


----------



## cy56 (Aug 30, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Motorola Moto G maybe

Click to collapse



Hmm.... But as this phone is only available to buy *Online* and after reading many reviews about current stock of Moto G where many users say It's unable to recognize Indian SIM card and comes with 4.2.2 instead of 4.3 as specified by seller, so I excluded this phone from my list and another reason is limited storage which is either 8GB or 16GB.

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> Or Oppo's flagship

Click to collapse



I've seen all Oppo phones in which only 1 phone comes in my range which, according to users is below the expectations and they're charging too much for the specs they've provided on *Oppo Neo*.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

cy56 said:


> Hmm.... But as this phone is only available to buy *Online* and after reading many reviews about current stock of Moto G where many users say It's unable to recognize Indian SIM card and comes with 4.2.2 instead of 4.3 as specified by seller, so I excluded this phone from my list and another reason is limited storage which is either 8GB or 16GB.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G is worth buying for the money you can afford.
It has a really big development so there will be many custom roms that might fix your issue with indian sim cards.


----------



## happy_ever (Aug 30, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



galaxy s3 is a little out of date. i have a doogee dg310, it's very good for me!


----------



## krusion (Aug 30, 2014)

How's the G3's screen brightness while in mid daylight? Like say texting and phone calling NOT watching movies?


----------



## cy56 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Still moto g? after this?*



Bink Feed said:


> Moto G is worth buying for the money you can afford.
> It has a really big development so there will be many custom roms that might fix your issue with indian sim cards.

Click to collapse



Would you still recommend me to buy Moto G? I'm not saying you this in anger but my meaning is that Moto G going to be replaced by Moto G2 few upcoming months, so buying an outdated phone is............

See this ad from Flipkart.com, the only seller of this phone in India:


----------



## marcusloke (Aug 30, 2014)

ZTE line of phones called  Nubia are AWESOME.

Their flagship called the Nubia Z7 (mine is a Z7 max, below this) has similar specs to the LG G3

On top of that their UI is great and nice.

The custom UI is a blend between iOS and Android which is pleasing to use.

Not to mention my Antutu Benchmark test puts my Z7 Max above the Note 3 / S5 / HTC M8

Needless to say with 3GB of ram as compared to my Z7 max which only has 2GB, the Z7 will outshine even more.

If you can get your hands on one, the value vs cost is much better than the LG G3 

Also the feel is not cheap and more high class than the S5.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

cy56 said:


> Would you still recommend me to buy Moto G? I'm not saying you this in anger but my meaning is that Moto G going to be replaced by Moto G2 few upcoming months, so buying an outdated phone is............
> 
> See this ad from Flipkart.com, the only seller of this phone in India:

Click to collapse



If you have the money than you should wait on Moto G2 of course heheh

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Uggers (Aug 30, 2014)

So I've seen that you can pick up NookHDs and HD+ for relatively cheap now as manufacturers refurbish (£50 / £75) and you can root them and put on CM11.

I basically want something I can use for net, videos, some games and comics

Does this sounds like a good idea or is it worth spending a bit more on something new and another model? I'd like to keep cheap though to be honest but I realise that you get what you pay for.

i've already got a Nexus 5 and Kindle Keyboard 3 which I use so I'd prefer a bigger screen ideally


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Uggers said:


> So I've seen that you can pick up NookHDs and HD+ for relatively cheap now as manufacturers refurbish (£50 / £75) and you can root them and put on CM11.
> 
> I basically want something I can use for net, videos, some games and comics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait! You have a nexus 5? Why the hell would you go for a budget phone when you're having a good device?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Uggers (Aug 30, 2014)

I thought I could ask about Tablet recommendations in this thread as well?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Uggers said:


> I thought I could ask about Tablet recommendations in this thread as well?

Click to collapse



Yes you can, what are your requirments?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Uggers (Aug 30, 2014)

Uggers said:


> So I've seen that you can pick up NookHDs and HD+ for relatively cheap now as manufacturers refurbish (£50 / £75) and you can root them and put on CM11.
> 
> I basically want something I can use for net, videos, some games and comics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> Yes you can, what are your requirments?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse




Like I said, the Nexus is cool for a phone but the screens not v big, so I wanted to know if a rooted NookHD+ was any good, or if there are other 9-10 inch tablets similar in price


----------



## Salim.Keady (Aug 30, 2014)

S5 in couple of days ... cant wait 
Octa core... i always felt like exynos is more stable


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 30, 2014)

Uggers said:


> Like I said, the Nexus is cool for a phone but the screens not v big, so I wanted to know if a rooted NookHD+ was any good, or if there are other 9-10 inch tablets similar in price

Click to collapse



Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 has a similair price to the N5.


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## ParagonSaysHi (Aug 31, 2014)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



yeah, nice reason.


----------



## wesley (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes you can, what are your requirments?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I've been trying to find a 10 inch (or so) Tablet, or Phablet, that has cell and data capabilities. Also, it seems that the cell companies, T-Mo, Att, etc., 
don't have a plan or will even provision one. I've seen a few on youtube and for sale at eBay and Amazon, but those are International units 
and don't have 4g/LTE, and are pretty low spec.

I thought the Samsung Tab models came that way, but they don't. Can you help me out? Also, if you'd like to educate me, that would be appreciated, too. LOL


----------



## cy56 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If you have the money than you should wait on Moto G2 of course heheh
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Ya sure! But.....  I wanna buy a new phone before 15 Sept. Lol, though that's my own created deadline though. Anyways,* Thanks* & I forgot to press it. Pressing it now to all those who helped me.

Oh! And, Is *iPad Mini 1* is a fair deal? It's in my budget but *Wi-fi only* version.


----------



## Silotolis (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys.

I am TORN between these two devices..

The LG G2


OR LG Nexus 5


please help me decide.. 

BTW, price is not a factor for me, so everything other than price please.

Thanks!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Silotolis said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I am TORN between these two devices..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should go for the LG G2 because of better specs and phone design.
LG G2 is ranked pretty high in antutu.

Believe me, you will make a bad-ass choice.

Also check out:

- HTC Desire 816
- HTC One M7


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## KkdGab (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> Yeah, and I am waiting for the rumored HTC Nexus  I'll start saving money for the M8

Click to collapse



I thought it was the moto nexus. I don't like anything like sense or touch wiz, I prefer pure google

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100


----------



## N8tastic (Aug 31, 2014)

I think the only phone I would want over my Note 3 would be the One Plus.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> I thought it was the moto nexus. I don't like anything like sense or touch wiz, I prefer pure google
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



Moto Nexus will be the Smartphone ( Nexus 6 or X )
HTC Nexus will be the new tablet 

They have both pure android rom and there is no sense other ui.


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

KkdGab said:


> I thought it was the moto nexus. I don't like anything like sense or touch wiz, I prefer pure google
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100

Click to collapse



I love sense but that doesnt mean i do not like vanilla android, i used cm for a few months and i loved it, but i feel theres something missing..

---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




N8tastic said:


> I think the only phone I would want over my Note 3 would be the One Plus.

Click to collapse



Oneplus is great, i am really hyped when it was released, but after all that hype and the delays people starts drooling over the g3, and i am not able to get an invite.


----------



## N8tastic (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> I love sense but that doesnt mean i do not like vanilla android, i used cm for a few months and i loved it, but i feel theres something missing..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah the invite is the hard part but if i could get an invite i would not hesitate lol


----------



## innomi (Aug 31, 2014)

N8tastic said:


> Yeah the invite is the hard part but if i could get an invite i would not hesitate lol

Click to collapse



Hang on a little bit more. The normal selling will be from Oktober  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> Hang on a little bit more. The normal selling will be from Oktober
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



October? Woah, but i think i wont be seeing oneplus in my country


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> October? Woah, but i think i wont be seeing oneplus in my country

Click to collapse



It seems best choice for everyone to buy the OPO .
But HTC/M8 is really still the number 1 for me.


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> It seems best choice for everyone to buy the OPO .
> But HTC/M8 is really still the number 1 for me.

Click to collapse



Agree. Even though i dont own one, its just that sense ui gives you a different experience.


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> Agree. Even though i dont own one, its just that sense ui gives you a different experience.

Click to collapse



What i now gonna say sounds maybe weird but when i use Sense ( i had one ) than i be more productive than without because on other user interfaces am i only bussy with tweaking.


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What i now gonna say sounds maybe weird but when i use Sense ( i had one ) than i be more productive than without because on other user interfaces am i only bussy with tweaking.

Click to collapse



I feel you dude,  back when im using cyanogenmod, i did not stop tinkering with some stuff that led me to bricking my m7


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> I feel you dude,  back when im using cyanogenmod, i did not stop tinkering with some stuff that led me to bricking my m7

Click to collapse



Agree, and when i'm on CM than i didn't had time for reading news and note taking.
I was only bussy with tweaking and overclocking and hacking


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Agree, and when i'm on CM than i didn't had time for reading news and note taking.
> I was only bussy with tweaking and overclocking and hacking

Click to collapse



Same here! I actually bricked (soft) my m7 twice during my CM days, what i did was try themes nd ocing


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> Same here! I actually bricked (soft) my m7 twice during my CM days, what i did was try themes nd ocing

Click to collapse



I'm glad your repaired it.
Never OC a HTC anymore i did it too but they are already the best so no need for OC.
When i'll get my M8 will i put CWM onto it but no root and custom rom.


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm glad your repaired it.
> Never OC a HTC anymore i did it too but they are already the best so no need for OC.
> When i'll get my M8 will i put CWM onto it but no root and custom rom.

Click to collapse



I learned my lesson already  pure htc sense experice  and when im using stock sense, my phone is really hot even when im charging


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

J73 said:


> I learned my lesson already  pure htc sense experice  and when im using stock sense, my phone is really hot even when im charging

Click to collapse



Use the app coolify ( you can find it in apps section on XDS )


----------



## J73 (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Use the app coolify ( you can find it in apps section on XDS )

Click to collapse



I'll try it, but even without that my phone should not be heating like 50degrees.. and what i dont like about my phone is that it got the purple camera


----------



## Darth (Aug 31, 2014)

wesley said:


> I've been trying to find a 10 inch (or so) Tablet, or Phablet, that has cell and data capabilities. Also, it seems that the cell companies, T-Mo, Att, etc.,
> don't have a plan or will even provision one. I've seen a few on youtube and for sale at eBay and Amazon, but those are International units
> and don't have 4g/LTE, and are pretty low spec.
> 
> I thought the Samsung Tab models came that way, but they don't. Can you help me out? Also, if you'd like to educate me, that would be appreciated, too. LOL

Click to collapse



Here are a few.  

http://www.cnet.com/news/best-tablets-with-cell-service/

  Many more if you look through Google "LTE 10" tablet" results.    ?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 31, 2014)

Uggers said:


> So I've seen that you can pick up NookHDs and HD+ for relatively cheap now as manufacturers refurbish (£50 / £75) and you can root them and put on CM11.
> 
> I basically want something I can use for net, videos, some games and comics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a bit pricier, but still a damn good deal, but I recommend looking at the LG G Pad 8.3, which is the tablet I own and love. It's as big as you can get, yet still hold comfortably in one hand. It'll definitely outperform the Nooks when it comes to games, and it has a great resolution and PPI density for a tablet. It's not as good as the Tab 4 S or Tab Pro or whatever they're called, but it's far cheaper and a better deal for what you get.


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

until a short time ago I was thinking of buying a meizu or any xiaomi, but for now I'm fine with the nexus 5 and maybe the next will be on 6


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> until a short time ago I was thinking of buying a meizu or any xiaomi, but for now I'm fine with the nexus 5 and maybe the next will be on 6

Click to collapse



I also wanna try out a Meizu after i have got my HTC One M8.

But you should defenitly go for the Nexus 6 because it's the best of the phones/brands you mentioned.


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes , nexus 6 is always the best choice for me, but the meizu I would be interested, it's a great phone, but it will be difficult to come away from the family nexus once you're there you're


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> Yes , nexus 6 is always the best choice for me, but the meizu I would be interested, it's a great phone, but it will be difficult to come away from the family nexus once you're there you're

Click to collapse



I don't know if you have enough money but you can take Nexus 6 as primairy and the meizu as secondairy.


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't know if you have enough money but you can take Nexus 6 as primairy and the meizu as secondairy.

Click to collapse



no, I do not have enough money in fact I know that I will sell for the Nexus 6 5 and add us the proceeds of some holidays lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> no, I do not have enough money in fact I know that I will sell for the Nexus 6 5 and add us the proceeds of some holidays lol

Click to collapse



Ah all right bro but don't go for the Meizu .
Go for the Nexus 6


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Ah all right bro but don't go for the Meizu .
> Go for the Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Of course ,I'm waiting for possible price from a trusted source


----------



## inmnbob (Aug 31, 2014)

Top bad the carrier and phone manufacturer's  hasn't figured out a way for us to use multiple phones with one number.  I know google voice can do a little of this and I have a couple different cell phones that use it so I have a backup. Sprint's integration makes it a little better but it isn't a perfect solution. I personally would buy a couple different types if phones if there was a way to natively use one number


----------



## innomi (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> Yes , nexus 6 is always the best choice for me, but the meizu I would be interested, it's a great phone, but it will be difficult to come away from the family nexus once you're there you're

Click to collapse



You mean nexus X? 
Since the won't call it nexus 6.

But if you like the aosp style. 
Why not consider oneplus one? 
It's cheaper and better than any fone put there atm! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> You mean nexus X?
> Since the won't call it nexus 6.
> 
> But if you like the aosp style.
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus one is awesome device but for me is too large ,  i love google experience and nexus device , i will choose nexus again


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> One plus one is awesome device but for me is too large ,  i love google experience and nexus device , i will choose nexus again

Click to collapse



Nexus will also have a big screen ( 5,2" ) 

Source: http://www.gsmarena.com/nexus_x_specs_and_android_version_confirmed_in_benchmark-news-9459.php

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## remeic (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Nexus will also have a big screen ( 5,2" )
> 
> Source: http://www.gsmarena.com/nexus_x_specs_and_android_version_confirmed_in_benchmark-news-9459.php
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



For me the size of nexus 5 is good size , large but good .


----------



## Editie (Aug 31, 2014)

i think note 4 or gs5 i think for me


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 31, 2014)

Editie said:


> i think note 4 or gs5 i think for me

Click to collapse



If you would choose between those than I should go for Note 4, better specs

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Editie (Aug 31, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If you would choose between those than I should go for Note 4, better specs
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



yeah i think itll be a note 4 cause i have the note 2 now and i love it


----------



## GartimusPrime (Aug 31, 2014)

I just got the s5 and I love it.


----------



## teonagode (Aug 31, 2014)

remeic said:


> One plus one is awesome device but for me is too large ,  i love google experience and nexus device , i will choose nexus again

Click to collapse



By the time the Nexus 6 arriver the Oppo One Plus will become obsolete in terms of hardware and performance.

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




GartimusPrime said:


> I just got the s5 and I love it.

Click to collapse



Then the Galaxy S7 it is, for you in 2 yrs 

---------- Post added at 12:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




Editie said:


> yeah i think itll be a note 4 cause i have the note 2 now and i love it

Click to collapse



I wish i had the money for that beasty phone


----------



## innomi (Aug 31, 2014)

teonagode said:


> By the time the Nexus 6 arriver the Oppo One Plus will become obsolete in terms of hardware and performance.

Click to collapse



Uhm. Lol. 
You do realise why nexus line is cheap right? They cut corners on hardware. 
Take the very bad camera... Battery... Bad screens.. Lots of bugs etc etc.. 

Not to downgrade the nexus line. 
But it isn't top notch in the hardware industry. 
Then the HTC one m8 is a better choice for example! 

As I said before. 
As of now there is no better phone than the OnePlus one! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## teonagode (Aug 31, 2014)

innomi said:


> Uhm. Lol.
> You do realise why nexus line is cheap right? They cut corners on hardware.
> Take the very bad camera... Battery... Bad screens.. Lots of bugs etc etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only bad thing with the Nexus ia the cammera and battery and yes the M8 is better as it was later released with newer hardware and the One Plus One will fail when the Nexus 6 arrives and it's not a cheap phone the price is so low because Google is subsidizing the price on every device and the built quality is better then all Sammy devices that have predceded the S5.

---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------




teonagode said:


> The only bad thing with the Nexus ia the cammera and battery and yes the M8 is better as it was later released with newer hardware and the One Plus One will fail when the Nexus 6 arrives and it's not a cheap phone the price is so low because Google is subsidizing the price on every device and the built quality is better then all Sammy devices that have predceded the S5.

Click to collapse



Forgot to add there are no bugs on my AOSP stock ROM and I don't have any problems with the screen as my unit has a latter hardware rev. that has fixed all the previous flows and yes the Oppo is the cheapest device to get right now but when the N6 arrives then oppo is dead, and it's the same with the One Plus One that you get what you pay for as a lot of people have reporting problems with unresponsive screen so it ain't wise to say it's a better device but still I respect your opinion


----------



## innomi (Sep 1, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The only bad thing with the Nexus ia the cammera and battery and yes the M8 is better as it was later released with newer hardware and the One Plus One will fail when the Nexus 6 arrives and it's not a cheap phone the price is so low because Google is subsidizing the price on every device and the built quality is better then all Sammy devices that have predceded the S5.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So.. 
To conclude. The n6.
Has a lesser camera, back and front! 
Lesser rom memory. 
Qhd wich is useless and drains more battery. 
The snap 805 wich is currently unknown of the real specs. Since it's not been properly tested. 
The battery would be lesser to since all nexus phones have a reputation of having the worst battery's. 
About the bugs I mentioned. I meant bugs in hardware. And all the bugs in the complete nexus line. Since I was saying that nexus cuts corners. I was speaking about every nexus ever made. 

I'm not a big nexus fan as you can see. 
But then again I do like the idea they had from the start. Deliver nice mid range phones for some cheaper price then the rest. That is a nice way of doing business. Especially in a time with overpriced iphones.. Sammys... Etc.. 

But then came oneplus one a half year ago. And reinvented hat complete system. 
Why cut corners to be cheaper? 
Let's jut put full pure hardware in a phone and be cheap! 

I certainly hope for you that you are right about the nexus6/nexus X but I do believe that there will be massive complains again. As with every nexus fone.
At least with my OnePlus I know I have the best phone there is atm. And only payed less then half of the closest competitors. 

Im in the tech business for years now. So that's how my opinion has formed about nexus. Don't wanna be rude so apologies if I come across rude. 

Everyone has a favorite. And if the nexus line is yours then great  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

*What should I buy*

Hey all I am looking for some recommendations for what my next phone should be. Right now I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket and I am looking to upgrade and want to know what anyone on here would recommend. Here is what I am looking for 

Better specs than my S2 Skyrocket 

Under $200

either large internal storage or have a Micro SD card slot 

I would also like it to either be the same size or preferably a little bit bigger than my S2 Skyrocket 

It also needs to be easily rootable and have the ability to have a custom Rom on it such as Cyanogenmod

Needs to work with AT&T and have 4G LTE

I have been looking at an S III  or possibly phones from a company called BLU (Bold Like Us) but was just wondering if there were other recommendations for under 200.

Thanks,


----------



## teonagode (Sep 1, 2014)

innomi said:


> So..
> To conclude. The n6.
> Has a lesser camera, back and front!
> Lesser rom memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



And again you forgot to read that the Oppo is having massive complaints from it's customers about touch screen and yet they do nothing about it, I was reading the other day about a guy that has been constantly trying to get a replacement phone and yet still Oppo technical support is saying have you tried resetting the phone bla blah over and over, as I said the One Plus One hype is over after the G3 came most of the people just moved to that. And please tell me again what bugs if you don't even own the phone how wold you know as I said earlier that the built quality is even better than Samsung's phones and yes I can see that you you are a Nexus device hater. And prove that Nexus 6 will come with a QHD screen that was the leaked Motorola Shamo and as we all know google is not going to release a N6 devicd with 5,8 inches as they aren't crazy as most people will hate that size as it's too pig only some would be keen with it. Only do I agree with on that It will have less internal Memory. And it's only selfish to say the best phone as every person has it's own different opinion


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

Cubot X6, Redmi Note, Vivo xshot @bbgarnett

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## remeic (Sep 1, 2014)

innomi said:


> Uhm. Lol.
> You do realise why nexus line is cheap right? They cut corners on hardware.
> Take the very bad camera... Battery... Bad screens.. Lots of bugs etc etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For me only bad things is battery , camera is good For me , the screen is awesome except for the angle of visibility, nexus is cheap perhaps but For me is the best smartphone when it launched . ( sorry For my english )


----------



## hostu_ops (Sep 1, 2014)

*5S*

AppleI -phone 5s


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blasphemy


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Blasphemy

Click to collapse



What's that mate?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Lol

Click to collapse



Just spam? Lol

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## teonagode (Sep 1, 2014)

remeic said:


> For me only bad things is battery , camera is good For me , the screen is awesome except for the angle of visibility, nexus is cheap perhaps but For me is the best smartphone when it launched . ( sorry For my english )

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Just spam? Lol
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> No

Click to collapse



What are you talking about than?


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> What are you talking about than?
> 
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



You said IPhone. 
Iphones are like hell.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 1, 2014)

innomi said:


> So..
> To conclude. The n6.
> Has a lesser camera, back and front!
> Lesser rom memory.
> ...

Click to collapse




Couldn't agree more, just like how China phones are much cheaper and better build quality as compared to their counterparts like samsung, etc.

Not to mention the more recent ones available this month and next are mostly at a minimum same specs as the LG G3 - 3GB versions


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Couldn't agree more, just like how China phones are much cheaper and better build quality as compared to their counterparts like samsung, etc.
> 
> Not to mention the more recent ones available this month and next are mostly at a minimum same specs as the LG G3 - 3GB versions

Click to collapse



None Chinese phone is better build than the M8, such of quality doesn't exist in Chinese phones.


----------



## innomi (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None Chinese phone is better build than the M8, such of quality doesn't exist in Chinese phones.

Click to collapse



You do realise that almost every phone is made in China?  
So they can get a good look on how Samsung. HTC etc is build and rebuild it for another brand. Take oppo for example. That's not a bad brand. 
HTC for example isn't even an a brand in China but a cheaper b brand! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 1, 2014)

innomi said:


> So..
> To conclude. The n6.
> Has a lesser camera, back and front!
> Lesser rom memory.
> ...

Click to collapse





Bink Feed said:


> None Chinese phone is better build than the M8, such of quality doesn't exist in Chinese phones.

Click to collapse



Hahah I totally agree on this point, not only Chinese phones, but NO phone in the world now (well that I know of) has a better build quality than the HTC line of One(s) and in this case the M8

But not to look down on the Chinese, Meizu, Xiaomi and ZTE are producing flagship models that have excellent build quality as well, and for prices 150-200 less than LG or HTC or Samsung's flagship, they are not to be overlooked, especially with a few that are currently available or coming out soon, using the same 801 procs and 3GB rams as well as QHD screens and offering more internal mem


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Hahah I totally agree on this point, not only Chinese phones, but NO phone in the world now (well that I know of) has a better build quality than the HTC line of One(s) and in this case the M8
> 
> But not to look down on the Chinese, Meizu, Xiaomi and ZTE are producing flagship models that have excellent build quality as well, and for prices 150-200 less than LG or HTC or Samsung's flagship, they are not to be overlooked, especially with a few that are currently available or coming out soon, using the same 801 procs and 3GB rams as well as QHD screens and offering more internal mem

Click to collapse



Agree, no problem with Chinese phones but I wanna to clear some things up


----------



## kottyz (Sep 1, 2014)

I am using a Xiaomi mi4 since 20 days and I am happy with.. I am beta tester of v6 and I like it but still too instable for using it.. Now I am using a cm11 unofficial beta it is awesome on the mi4, my phone is flying with it 

Btw I would love to try a lg g2, it inspires me a lot. Don't know why

Sent from my MI 4W using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> None Chinese phone is better build than the M8, such of quality doesn't exist in Chinese phones.

Click to collapse



It's obvious that these guys never had an M8 or even M7 in hand to judge the build quality against other phones Htc Rocks :beer:

---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------




innomi said:


> You do realise that almost every phone is made in China?
> So they can get a good look on how Samsung. HTC etc is build and rebuild it for another brand. Take oppo for example. That's not a bad brand.
> HTC for example isn't even an a brand in China but a cheaper b brand!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



What are you talking about again HTC is a well known brand in the world praised for it's built quality and great design and besides who cares about China which is only an emerging market, the highest smartphone sales in the world are the U.S and the European market.
And as i have already told you the N6 when it arrives will wipe the floor with the Oppo device.

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




Bink Feed said:


> Agree, no problem with Chinese phones but I wanna to clear some things up

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 06:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:27 PM ----------




kottyz said:


> I am using a Xiaomi mi4 since 20 days and I am happy with.. I am beta tester of v6 and I like it but still too instable for using it.. Now I am using a cm11 unofficial beta it is awesome on the mi4, my phone is flying with it
> 
> Btw I would love to try a lg g2, it inspires me a lot. Don't know why
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A great device the only thing it lacks LTE but i could live with that


----------



## kottyz (Sep 1, 2014)

teonagode said:


> A great device the only thing it lacks LTE but i could live with that

Click to collapse



Yeah but here in Italy lte connection is still useless


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

teonagode said:


> It's obvious that these guys never had an M8 or even M7 in hand to judge the build quality against other phones Htc Rocks [emoji481]
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC is the premium of Android just like Apple is with iOS.
Everything is everytime high-end at HTC's side and other brands/chinese phones are having a good screen but not good hardware and another chinese phone will have as example good hardware but a worse screen.
HTC is having it all on a unique way 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes we are fortunate to received better quality HTC One (for me it was a M7), mine only had that camera glitch which was fixed when I sent it in. Unfortunately for the rest of the world, the M7 had many disastrous technical issues as mentioned in Wall Street Journal (you can google it).

However my experience with a M8 that a pal has was very good, hence I said "in this case the M8" on my post.

I hope with the current M8, HTC will be able to gain more grounds on the smartphone market (fell from around 9% to 2.5% start of the year), as I really like how the phone design is, especially the feel of the matte metal unibody cover.

As for China being an emerging market, errmzzz ... well it has been the World's biggest Smartphone market by volume since 2011 according to BBC,  2012 world's biggest smartphone market (de facto) according to Forbes, 2013 World's biggest smartphone market by BBC and this year 2014 CNBC / Forrester Research, Inc. still maintains that China as the World's largest. All these facts from credible sources can be google-ed.

I reside in China in total more than 1/2 a year in total, as I am married there. Therefore I can see mark improvements and those tongue in cheek design rip offs and whats not from more known international brands. In fact I am amazed at how fast China is playing the catch up game, and now currently being able to release similar spec phones (in terms of hardware) with good UIs and good quality less than a couple of months after the big boys like Samsung / ETC does.


Well just my 2 cents


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Cubot X6, Redmi Note, Vivo xshot @bbgarnett
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



Hey thanks for the suggestions but neither the Cubot or Redmi have 4G LTE  or even 4G they look to have just 2G and 3G and the Vivo Xshot isn't even available to buy at least from what I can see and what I saw is that when it is it will be like 500 bucks which is well over $200 dollars. But thanks anyways.

I guess the Redmi note is also going be being made into a 4G LTE version but it's only out in china and it said chances were very slim that it'd see the U.S. market


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Hey thanks for the suggestions but neither the Cubot or Redmi have 4G LTE  or even 4G they look to have just 2G and 3G and the Vivo Xshot isn't even available to buy at least from what I can see and what I saw is that when it is it will be like 500 bucks which is well over $200 dollars. But thanks anyways.
> 
> I guess the Redmi note is also going be being made into a 4G LTE version but it's only out in china and it said chances were very slim that it'd see the U.S. market

Click to collapse



Why you don't continue gathering money till you have the HTC M7 or HTC Desire 816?

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Why you don't continue gathering money till you have the HTC M7 or HTC Desire 816?
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I can do that but was just looking for suggestions either way as I really don't need high end specs and was just looking for suggestions around $200 and under with decent specs or just specs better that my S2 Skyrocket.


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> I can do that but was just looking for suggestions either way as I really don't need high end specs and was just looking for suggestions around $200 and under with decent specs or just specs better that my S2 Skyrocket.

Click to collapse



The Moto G.   ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> I can do that but was just looking for suggestions either way as I really don't need high end specs and was just looking for suggestions around $200 and under with decent specs or just specs better that my S2 Skyrocket.

Click to collapse



Ah okayy but also for people that desire only low specs, are the HTC phones the best choice because of the user friendly and future rich use of the phone.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Ah okayy but also for people that desire only low specs, are the HTC phones the best choice because of the user friendly and future rich use of the phone.
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse




Now I am not saying I desire Low Specs per say but knowing that If I root my device and load say Cyanogenmod onto it will probably significantly boost the performance of phones that aren't the latest and greatest. I mean I am very happy with how my S II skyrocket is running now that I have rooted it and put on CM 10.2 and a lot of lag that i was experiencing before has seemed to dissipate and surfing the web seems to be speedier, obviously loading on and using apps such as Greenify and seeder etc etc really help the cause. So basically I could probably get by fine with my current device as long as it's rooted and so forth but too there are some things that'd be nice such as a slightly larger screen maybe around 5 inches and one with a higher resolution better than the 480X800 my phone has now.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




KJ said:


> The Moto G.   ?

Click to collapse



Moto G might be nice but it's only 8 GB with no expandable storage and my S II skyrocket has 16GB internal and that's not enough so I have a 16GB Microsd card in it as well. Also Moto G looks to work with Verizon Sprint U.S. Cellular boost mobile and cricket but I have AT&T so not sure if it'd even work anyways.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Now I am not saying I desire Low Specs per say but knowing that If I root my device and load say Cyanogenmod onto it will probably significantly boost the performance of phones that aren't the latest and greatest. I mean I am very happy with how my S II skyrocket is running now that I have rooted it and put on CM 10.2 and a lot of lag that i was experiencing before has seemed to dissipate and surfing the web seems to be speedier, obviously loading on and using apps such as Greenify and seeder etc etc really help the cause. So basically I could probably get by fine with my current device as long as it's rooted and so forth but too there are some things that'd be nice such as a slightly larger screen maybe around 5 inches and one with a higher resolution better than the 480X800 my phone has now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Than go for the HTC One Mini 2 ( €360 ) it has a bit better hardware than the S2 and 4,5" screen. 
And there is of course CM11 available but I'm sure you wanna keep Sense 6 
If you want a 5" screen than you should go for the M8 ( €600 ).

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Now I am not saying I desire Low Specs per say but knowing that If I root my device and load say Cyanogenmod onto it will probably significantly boost the performance of phones that aren't the latest and greatest. I mean I am very happy with how my S II skyrocket is running now that I have rooted it and put on CM 10.2 and a lot of lag that i was experiencing before has seemed to dissipate and surfing the web seems to be speedier, obviously loading on and using apps such as Greenify and seeder etc etc really help the cause. So basically I could probably get by fine with my current device as long as it's rooted and so forth but too there are some things that'd be nice such as a slightly larger screen maybe around 5 inches and one with a higher resolution better than the 480X800 my phone has now.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, for 200 bucks.... You won't find much that's new and any better than your S2.   

The moto G does have a 16 gb version. 

Also, I think you may need to buy used for your needs and price range.     There's the moto X, N5, N4 and yes, probably many other devices.    The Nexus devices will give you easy root and tonnes of development. 

But new... You won't beat the Moto G in that price range for what you get. 

Sounds to me like you should just keep the S2 until you can up your price range... To get a worthy upgrade. 

Just my 2 cents.

Edit :  the AT&T regular moto x model can't be unlocked, and if it's on current android version... No root.    Lower versions have semi root... But with write protection enabled.  The moto G may be the same if they have one.


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

KJ said:


> Well, for 200 bucks.... You won't find much that's new and any better than your S2.
> 
> The moto G does have a 16 gb version.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I never said it'd needed to be new and maybe I forgot to put that or say that but yeah going used is perfectly fine so that could have been my bad. But maybe I'll just have to wait and keep what I have for now. I have been heavily looking into a company called BLU but they only have one LTE device but it is like 200 bucks. But don't know if anyone here has had any experience with them. Also I could maybe just upgrade a little to the S3 as I have seen them for around 170 on swappa and my current phone goes for like 100-120. I assume the S3 would be just as easily rootable as my S2 Skyrocket was too.

here is the blu website though

http://www.bluproducts.com/


----------



## scabbie1980 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think the OnePlus one is the best. I only had it a week and the only problems I've had was the ones I make by flashing. It's fast, Camera's great, battery is OK. I'm loving it.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Yeah I never said it'd needed to be new and maybe I forgot to put that or say that but yeah going used is perfectly fine so that could have been my bad. But maybe I'll just have to wait and keep what I have for now. I have been heavily looking into a company called BLU but they only have one LTE device but it is like 200 bucks. But don;t know if anyone here has had any experience with them
> 
> here is there website
> 
> http://www.bluproducts.com/

Click to collapse



The phones are like all chinese phones the best budget range phones.
They have some users here you can find them sure by searching here on XDA, but I saw many question/issues about root problems and insufficient roms.

You are guaranteed to have roms like CM 

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> The phones are like all chinese phones the best budget range phones.
> They have some users here you can find them sure by searching here on XDA, but I saw many question/issues about root problems and insufficient roms.
> 
> You are guaranteed to have roms like CM
> ...

Click to collapse



OK that's good to know then. I know they run there own custom rom called like Color OS but yeah being able to have root is nice and so if there phones struggle with that than maybe I should look elsewhere. thanks for that info.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> OK that's good to know then. I know they run there own custom rom called like Color OS but yeah being able to have root is nice and so if there phones struggle with that than maybe I should look elsewhere. thanks for that info.

Click to collapse



Color OS is pretty nice but will be boring after using it a week.


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Yeah I never said it'd needed to be new and maybe I forgot to put that or say that but yeah going used is perfectly fine so that could have been my bad. But maybe I'll just have to wait and keep what I have for now. I have been heavily looking into a company called BLU but they only have one LTE device but it is like 200 bucks. But don't know if anyone here has had any experience with them. Also I could maybe just upgrade a little to the S3 as I have seen them for around 170 on swappa and my current phone goes for like 100-120. I assume the S3 would be just as easily rootable as my S2 Skyrocket was too.
> 
> here is the blu website though
> 
> http://www.bluproducts.com/

Click to collapse



Definitely do your homework on this before you buy.   Don't assume.  Especially with Samsung. They are continually making their devices harder to play with, root and what not. 

And any "No name" devices will be a challenge to find development for...if there even is any. 

Have to weigh your priorities.   I gave a Moto X to my wife, that she just loves, cause I was bored.  Got an N5...which has a crazy amount of development for.... Then got an HTC one m8.  Made sure I could unlock and root first though... And there is decent development for it.  For my priorities... A little less development than the N5 was outweighed by the better device overall. 

 

My wife thinks I'm nuts.


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 1, 2014)

KJ said:


> Definitely do your homework on this before you buy.   Don't assume.  Especially with Samsung. They are continually making their devices harder to play with, root and what not.
> 
> And any "No name" devices will be a challenge to find development for...if there even is any.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK thanks yeah I'll look on here before i buy anything and ask around to others if they have had success rooting it or just look for a guide/tutorial for my specific device that i choose when I do.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> OK thanks yeah I'll look on here before i buy anything and ask around to others if they have had success rooting it or just look for a guide/tutorial for my specific device that i choose when I do.

Click to collapse



Make sure to check this phone out, http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_grand_2-5862.php

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## josephnero (Sep 1, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> I can do that but was just looking for suggestions either way as I really don't need high end specs and was just looking for suggestions around $200 and under with decent specs or just specs better that my S2 Skyrocket.

Click to collapse



Why don't you buy note2?i think it would be decent and has kitkat update now


----------



## innomi (Sep 2, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> I can do that but was just looking for suggestions either way as I really don't need high end specs and was just looking for suggestions around $200 and under with decent specs or just specs better that my S2 Skyrocket.

Click to collapse



If that's Realy your list and budget? 
Look at the Moto g. 
Or save up 99 bucks extra for a Oneplus One. At that price you have the best fone there is atm! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## force70 (Sep 2, 2014)

innomi said:


> If that's Realy your list and budget?
> Look at the Moto g.
> Or save up 99 bucks extra for a Oneplus One. At that price you have the best fone there is atm!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



He would be better off with a note 2 than the OPO,at least until they can either fix all the issues with the device and/or learn proper customer service the OPO is more trouble than it's worth. I've had two invites and passed on both of them

Sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## Planterz (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Than go for the HTC One Mini 2 ( €360 ) it has a bit better hardware than the S2 and 4,5" screen.
> And there is of course CM11 available but I'm sure you wanna keep Sense 6
> If you want a 5" screen than you should go for the M8 ( €600 )]

Click to collapse



Unless you need a microSD slot, the original M7 is a far better choice than the M8 mini. Dimensions are practically identical, but the hardware and screen of the M7 are way better than the M8 Mini.


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 2, 2014)

*cool*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



blackberry is the best


----------



## teonagode (Sep 2, 2014)

josephnero said:


> Why don't you buy note2?i think it would be decent and has kitkat update now

Click to collapse



Android L will be the last update for the Note 2 so it's a major thing to consider.

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------




innomi said:


> If that's Realy your list and budget?
> Look at the Moto g.
> Or save up 99 bucks extra for a Oneplus One. At that price you have the best fone there is atm!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



The best phone yeah right xD with the worst customer service and and practically no repair network in the world 
http://youtu.be/03cyYNqg0Rc

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/general/poll-oneplus-one-experience-ghost-t2859337

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------




force70 said:


> He would be better off with a note 2 than the OPO,at least until they can either fix all the issues with the device and/or learn proper customer service the OPO is more trouble than it's worth. I've had two invites and passed on both of them
> 
> Sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## bbgarnett (Sep 2, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Android L will be the last update for the Note 2 so it's a major thing to consider.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:15 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hmm well my brother has a OPO and he hasn't really had any problems with it whatsoever and he seems to like it a lot. The only problems he has had was at first he had no mobile data but I adjusted his APN settings and he was able to get 4G HSPA+ but then we just went to AT&T and got a new sim card and he gets 4G LTE just fine now. he had a iPhone 4S before which didn't have LTE so that's why he was having that issue. Otherwise the only other thing is that he couldn'/cant't get his phone to connect to his Bluetooth speaker which is just some random brand even though his iPhone connected fine. but he only spent a few minutes trying.


----------



## teonagode (Sep 2, 2014)

bbgarnett said:


> Hmm well my brother has a OPO and he hasn't really had any problems with it whatsoever and he seems to like it a lot. The only problems he has had was at first he had no mobile data but I adjusted his APN settings and he was able to get 4G HSPA+ but then we just went to AT&T and got a new sim card and he gets 4G LTE just fine now. he had a iPhone 4S before which didn't have LTE so that's why he was having that issue. Otherwise the only other thing is that he couldn'/cant't get his phone to connect to his Bluetooth speaker which is just some random brand even though his iPhone connected fine. but he only spent a few minutes trying.

Click to collapse



Yeah i didn't say specifically about the Oppo brand as they do have some good devices, only about Oppo Plus One as. I think that it's a good device but this guy is over exaggerating that it's the best device in the world and he even bashed HTC which really angered me.
So no disrespect brother


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

braddock84 said:


> blackberry is the best

Click to collapse



Can you tell me why you prefer crackberry over Android?


----------



## innomi (Sep 2, 2014)

force70 said:


> He would be better off with a note 2 than the OPO,at least until they can either fix all the issues with the device and/or learn proper customer service the OPO is more trouble than it's worth. I've had two invites and passed on both of them
> 
> Sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



What issues? 
There is only a small percentage wich have problems. 
But that happens with every phone. 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




braddock84 said:


> blackberry is the best

Click to collapse



Hahahah. 
You just made my day. 
Thanks for the laugh. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## teonagode (Sep 2, 2014)

innomi said:


> What issues?
> There is only a small percentage wich have problems.
> But that happens with every phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is the lack of service repair centers and Oppo bad customer services !


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

teonagode said:


> The problem is the lack of service repair centers and Oppo bad customer services !

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Dark_Kitarist (Sep 2, 2014)

My next phone has to have a transparent screen or a holographic one... So I hope that next year Samsung will release the S6 with one of these specs


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Dark_Kitarist said:


> My next phone has to have a transparent screen or a holographic one... So I hope that next year Samsung will release the S6 with one of these specs

Click to collapse



I don't expect that that will be implented in the S6, that are some futureristic features.
And as always, to innovative for Samsung.
If it will released am I thinking that some brand as Nexus will release it.


_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Dark_Kitarist (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I don't expect that that will be implented in the S6, that are some futureristic features.
> And as always, to innovative for Samsung.
> If it will released am I thinking that some brand as Nexus will release it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I know it's a bit futuristic... But I really really want at least a bendable transparent screen  c'mon guys  and I don't even care if Samsung is the first  HTC or LG is good enough for me


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't know about you all, but I'm looking at the ARA project


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Dark_Kitarist said:


> Yeah I know it's a bit futuristic... But I really really want at least a bendable transparent screen  c'mon guys  and I don't even care if Samsung is the first  HTC or LG is good enough for me

Click to collapse



I would like to have an HTC One M9 with a holographic screen.



LiamAtkins90 said:


> Don't know about you all, but I'm looking at the ARA project

Click to collapse



Yeah building our own phones will be awesome and realistic.
I think it will release soon in 1-2 years.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I would like to have an HTC One M9 with a holographic screen.
> 
> 
> Yeah building our own phones will be awesome and realistic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not gonna have holographic screens for about 4 years yet.
Gonna be foldable displays first.


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Sep 2, 2014)

Morning all,

I've been working a steady 50 hours a week for the past couple of months, and since I've had no time to actually spend any of the money I've made from overtime, I've got a hefty sum I'd love to put towards a new phone (my unrootable ZTE Valet just doesn't cut it). I'm looking for a good CDMA phone (preferably unlocked) that I can use my Tracfone (UGH!!) number on. I've got about $600 to spend, and I'd really love to have something I can root, mod, and just play around with. Any thoughts or suggestions for a phone that fits my needs? I was looking at a Samsung Galaxy Nexus on Amazon, but several Google searches later have left me unsure whether or not I'd be able to bring it to Tracfone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Ph0enix_216 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I've been working a steady 50 hours a week for the past couple of months, and since I've had no time to actually spend any of the money I've made from overtime, I've got a hefty sum I'd love to put towards a new phone (my unrootable ZTE Valet just doesn't cut it). I'm looking for a good CDMA phone (preferably unlocked) that I can use my Tracfone (UGH!!) number on. I've got about $600 to spend, and I'd really love to have something I can root, mod, and just play around with. Any thoughts or suggestions for a phone that fits my needs? I was looking at a Samsung Galaxy Nexus on Amazon, but several Google searches later have left me unsure whether or not I'd be able to bring it to Tracfone.
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Check out the HTC One M8

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Check out the HTC One M8
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I did take a look at it and it is a sexy beast of a phone 

I just can't find a CDMA version of it :/

>>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.4... or maybe it's a Kindle Fire HD running Cyanogenmod 11<<<


----------



## Saint Wacko (Sep 2, 2014)

My S3 has had cracked glass for a while now, and here in a month or two, my contract is up. I'll be switching to Verizon, and I'm trying to decide what phone I should get. I'm mostly debating between the Galaxy S5 and the LG G3. The HTC One M8 is perfect in every way, except for that camera. The G3 seems better than the S5, the only problem is that it seems very unlikely I'll be able to put Cyanogenmod on it, unlike the S5. Anyone out there who can help me decide?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Saint Wacko said:


> My S3 has had cracked glass for a while now, and here in a month or two, my contract is up. I'll be switching to Verizon, and I'm trying to decide what phone I should get. I'm mostly debating between the Galaxy S5 and the LG G3. The HTC One M8 is perfect in every way, except for that camera. The G3 seems better than the S5, the only problem is that it seems very unlikely I'll be able to put Cyanogenmod on it, unlike the S5. Anyone out there who can help me decide?

Click to collapse



If you won't go for the M8 ( what is the best ) than you should go for the G3 because sammy sucks.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Saint Wacko (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> If you won't go for the M8 ( what is the best ) than you should go for the G3 because sammy sucks.
> 
> _November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_

Click to collapse



I wish I could go with the M8, but I need a phone with a good camera. Also, why don't you like Samsung? I've never had any issues with them.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Saint Wacko said:


> I wish I could go with the M8, but I need a phone with a good camera. Also, why don't you like Samsung? I've never had any issues with them.

Click to collapse



When I have a phone than I like to use stock and no other rom, Samsung is having the most worse stock because of bloat ware and it is to simple I don't like it, so now I have to use CM or debloated stock.
Sense and Sony UI  is the only stock that works good and looks good, personally am I not liking Sony UI but it works like a charm.
Sense will bring you more alive with your phone and will connect you to HTC.

But you like the camera very much so go for the Xperia Z3 or the LG G3.

Cheers

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Saint Wacko (Sep 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> When I have a phone than I like to use stock and no other rom, Samsung is having the most worse stock because of bloat ware and it is to simple I don't like it, so now I have to use CM or debloated stock.
> Sense and Sony UI  is the only stock that works good and looks good, personally am I not liking Sony UI but it works like a charm.
> Sense will bring you more alive with your phone and will connect you to HTC.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, yeah, that makes sense. I never leave my phones on stock, so the stock rom isn't an issue for me. I'd love to get the Z3, or even the Z2, but they're not available from carriers here in the US


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

Saint Wacko said:


> Ah, yeah, that makes sense. I never leave my phones on stock, so the stock rom isn't an issue for me. I'd love to get the Z3, or even the Z2, but they're not available from carriers here in the US

Click to collapse



Just order it online, there is nothing better than rid of those carriers.

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## Salim.Keady (Sep 2, 2014)

Got an S5 Octa Core 
Awesome


----------



## filipovic103 (Sep 2, 2014)

*Nokia Lumia 1320*

This is a re-post of the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/nokia-lumia-1320-t2864312

Hey,

My contract is ending in a month or so, and it's time to search for a new phone. To be honest, I'm not interested in "Flag Ships", I just want a bigger phone and something different, I'm a bit bored of Android.

Right now I have an LG Optimus L5. (Phones in Serbia are crazy expensive, e.g. S5 here is 800 USD on contract.)

And then I saw the Nokia Lumia 1320, it came out this year it's affordable, it has a big screen and it looks awesome. So I wanted to see if any of you, have used this phone, and I'd love to hear your input about it. Or if you have a suggestion on a different device, go for it. (Devices I can get are listed in the end)

Note, I'm not looking to play heavy games on it, I have a Nexus 7 for that sort of thing. I need the phone to do 7 things, call & sms, twitter, internet browser, wifi hotspot, play music, and some light games to kill time in transit.

Phones that I was offered for my contract:

Lumia 1320
Lumia 630
LG L80
Samsung Galaxy Core 2
Sony Experia M2


----------



## NightHeron (Sep 2, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi4 and Oneplus One dilemma... But for the next summer 

Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 2, 2014)

NightHeron said:


> Xiaomi Mi4 and Oneplus One dilemma... But for the next summer
> 
> Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you are into development then go for the OnePlus.
If you are a casual user than go for Xiaomi Mi4

_November/December will my HTC One M8 arrive !_


----------



## innomi (Sep 2, 2014)

NightHeron said:


> Xiaomi Mi4 and Oneplus One dilemma... But for the next summer
> 
> Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depends on where you live if warranty  is an issue. 
Xiaomi is Chinese. So if something is wrong you have to ship it  to there! 
Oneplus has warehouses nearer. Like us. Europe etc. 
I own a Oneplus so my advise would be oneplus. 
But then again. You said for next summer...  You should better wait until April or so to look for phones. Almost every month a new phone is coming out. 
Perhaps better then those 2.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## fdm861 (Sep 2, 2014)

Waiting for the Moto X+1


----------



## remeic (Sep 3, 2014)

What you think of Moto "g2" , for those who wanted to buy a moto g, I would expect the motion g2 .


----------



## N1NJATH3ORY (Sep 3, 2014)

Waiting for note 4 can't wait for that beast of a smartphone

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lth8284 (Sep 3, 2014)

waiting for Nexus 6 ^^


----------



## teonagode (Sep 3, 2014)

Some good news for the N5
http://m.gsmarena.com/lg_nexus_5_might_get_a_64gb_version_in_the_near_future-news-9531.php


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did you see it today? Are you still excited?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## J73 (Sep 4, 2014)

anyone seen the Note 4? I'm not a samsung fanboy but it is amazing


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 4, 2014)

The metal looks nice and it has some cool features but price will be a factor.

I was just watching Jon Stewart and he pulled out what looked like a g3.. Pretty sure I saw the center buttons. Anyone see that?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 4, 2014)

even though just got a Nubia Z7 max and have a M7 as a second phone, I am looking forward to the new iphone 6 (5.5" version)

Note 4 looks good on paper, but the leather back is still a joke

the new Edge looks kinda funky, but not that pleasing to the eyes

The Z3 looks like a beauty imo.

Otherwise it will be another wait to see what HTC will come up with as a reply.

In the meantime, will set my eyes on the China manufacturers as well to see what their replies are


----------



## Jack 147 (Sep 4, 2014)

Definitely the Note 4 from t-mobile

---------- Post added at 11:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 PM ----------

Shoot even the Note 3 lookz tempting imo, but might as well wait for the 4, cant wait to upgrade im still on the galaxy s3, and sprint is by far the worst carrier ive ever had, very expensive with crappy service, only good thing about sprint is truely unlimited 4g data...


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 4, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> even though just got a Nubia Z7 max and have a M7 as a second phone, I am looking forward to the new iphone 6 (5.5" version)
> 
> Note 4 looks good on paper, but the leather back is still a joke
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 has a metal back.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Sep 4, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Note 4 has a metal back.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Uh nope! Leathery back! 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> even though just got a Nubia Z7 max and have a M7 as a second phone, I am looking forward to the new iphone 6 (5.5" version)
> 
> Note 4 looks good on paper, but the leather back is still a joke
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm currently waiting on the M8 max edition...


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 4, 2014)

innomi said:


> Uh nope! Leathery back!
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Bummer! I thought they were saying it was metal but they were just talking about the trim or something...

I hate that leathery stuff they have on the gs.. I almost bought one but could not stand it.

The note would have been sweet with an all metal back.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Sep 4, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Bummer! I thought they were saying it was metal but they were just talking about the trim or something...
> 
> I hate that leathery stuff they have on the gs.. I almost bought one but could not stand it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And that is where personal preference comes in. 
Since I hate the feel of metal. 
(Like the m8 or the iphone) 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't mind metal, glass or even plastic if done right. That stuff on the gs5 just seems so ugly to me. It feels alright though and probably adds a little drop protection. I just can't get past the ugliness.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Sep 4, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> I don't mind metal, glass or even plastic if done right. That stuff on the gs5 just seems so ugly to me. It feels alright though and probably adds a little drop protection. I just can't get past the ugliness.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't like the s5 cover as well.. Although my brother has the s5.i must say it feels good in my hands.. 
But its not as good as my phone  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Cesc05 (Sep 4, 2014)

iPhone 6  no, really, I think I'll buy the next Nexus device or maybe I'll try the Meizu MX4 :thumbup:


Sent from my Google Nexus 5 with CM11S


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Cesc05 said:


> iPhone 6  no, really, I think I'll buy the next Nexus device or maybe I'll try the Meizu MX4 [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 5 with CM11S

Click to collapse



Are you into development? If yes than you should go for the Nexus x or 6.
It will have a huge amount of roms.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 4, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Bummer! I thought they were saying it was metal but they were just talking about the trim or something...
> 
> I hate that leathery stuff they have on the gs.. I almost bought one but could not stand it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



exactly my thoughts when i saw metal, but read on further and realise it was leather 

not too sure about this, but i heard the lead designer was fired because currently except for the Galaxy Edge which look way too weird and funky, the rest of theirs phones have been following almost the same design and form from S3 onwards.

one would expect more from Samsung, then again I am not a betting man.

I would love to see what the Nexus 6 will be like.

for me I prefer a heavier sturdier phone, hence my M7 and Nubia choice, since they really feel good on my hands and I can operate them easily (I have fat hands and fingers)

I would have bought the M8 but the camera is too "awesome", hence I skipped a generation 

The Xiaomi Mi3 is all aluminium unibody but it was too light and felt cheap when I held it. But the price tag really put many flagships to shame.

So all in all, waiting for iPhone 6 and something from HTC hopefully more metal and heavier and sturdier in my hands


----------



## Warhoax (Sep 4, 2014)

Jesus, my current phone has a dieing battery and all these great phones are coming out in the next few months.
I wish they were already available, I need my phone for school, which starts in a few weeks.

I'm still doubting which one to choose, I'll either go with the nexus X (6), Galaxy note 4 or Xiaomi Mi4.
It's probably going to be the one who's available first, bad way to a choose a phone, but meh.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Warhoax said:


> Jesus, my current phone has a dieing battery and all these great phones are coming out in the next few months.
> I wish they were already available, I need my phone for school, which starts in a few weeks.
> 
> I'm still doubting which one to choose, I'll either go with the nexus X (6), Galaxy note 4 or Xiaomi Mi4.
> It's probably going to be the one who's available first, bad way to a choose a phone, but meh.

Click to collapse



I would recommend you the Note 4 because of the best specs.
Recently is also the Galaxy edge released.
Make sure you check it out before making decisions or payments.


----------



## pulteb (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm probably gonna get an Ara when it comes out. Looks pretty cool


----------



## teonagode (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I would recommend you the Note 4 because of the best specs.
> Recently is also the Galaxy edge released.
> Make sure you check it out before making decisions or payments.

Click to collapse



Note 4 is incredible it's just the price for it in the EU that is not right 800€ xD


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Note 4 is incredible it's just the price for it in the EU that is not right 800€ xD

Click to collapse



Hehhehe far to expensive for me I want phone for maximal €600 I saw HTC One M8 for €560, but I prefer €400 the most but the M8 I just worth the money.


----------



## innomi (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hehhehe far to expensive for me I want phone for maximal €600 I saw HTC One M8 for €560, but I prefer €400 the most but the M8 I just worth the money.

Click to collapse



Then get the OnePlus one. Better then the m8 and only 269 euro

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

innomi said:


> Then get the OnePlus one. Better then the m8 and only 269 euro
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Hehehehe no no, the M8 is far way better than a chinese phone with buggy customer support and issues that are little but not easy to fix because of worse customer support.
M8 is made of pure quality material, the OnePlus is for his money the best phone I ever saw but he can't compete with the High Tier of HTC.
Maybe a N6/NX will change my mind but I'm in love with sense.
I've planned to buy the Oneplus one or maybe two when I have my HTC One M8 and have enough money again.
Will just use it for fun and tweaking.


----------



## pulteb (Sep 4, 2014)

You can switch he material of the OPO if that's what you meant. It also comes with CM, a near stock ROM. And most of the issues are isolated from what I've heard. The only thing bad about it is that OnePlus is a ****ty company that needs to hire new management

Sent from my SM-G900A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Thunderstorm_AP (Sep 4, 2014)

I'll buy Z2, because i love music and WALKMAN is perfect therefor.

Sent from my Phicomm i600.
Apple sucks!!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

Thunderstorm_AP said:


> I'll buy Z2, because i love music and WALKMAN is perfect therefor.
> 
> Sent from my Phicomm i600.
> Apple sucks!!!

Click to collapse



Check this out mate, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2730431

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ThePmge (Sep 4, 2014)

z3 compact


----------



## teonagode (Sep 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hehhehe far to expensive for me I want phone for maximal €600 I saw HTC One M8 for €560, but I prefer €400 the most but the M8 I just worth the money.

Click to collapse



+1

---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------




innomi said:


> Then get the OnePlus one. Better then the m8 and only 269 euro
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Stop your propaganda please !!
Every person has his own way "thinking" what a perfect smartphone is and the Oppo is not the best for everyone so respect other peoples thoughts !


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> +1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I so heavily agree with you mate  +1

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## innomi (Sep 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> +1
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True. 
The "oppo" isn't  

But I was just saying that specwise the OnePlus one is the best phone atm. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## budbay (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm thinking either HTC m8 or the oneplus one if I can get an invite.

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aymnga (Sep 4, 2014)

Huawei ascend mate 7 what a monster

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Sep 5, 2014)

aymnga said:


> Huawei ascend mate 7 what a monster
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I can't believe I'm saying this about a huawei device but...

This is what the note 4 should have been.

Wonder if the cat 6 LTE will work in Canada?  I know the lg g3 f460 Cat 6 frequencies are. Doubt this will be available on north america...one can hope.

Sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## wolfen69 (Sep 5, 2014)

budbay said:


> I'm thinking either HTC m8 or the oneplus one if I can get an invite.
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From what I've heard the invite system is going away next month. You'll be able to order it normally.


----------



## budbay (Sep 5, 2014)

wolfen69 said:


> From what I've heard the invite system is going away next month. You'll be able to order it normally.

Click to collapse



Yeah I read that also. I have 3 months left on contract so I will try to get an invite until it goes away and order if that becomes an option. Last resort will be new contract with m8.

Sent from my One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 5, 2014)

1+1 with Kevlar back will rawk

been hearing about its awesome design build and rave reviews on it, coupled with its low low price, no one comes close.

BUT the caveat is I have not held one in my hands, and I hope when that day comes with no invites (and maybe a +2 version) I can get my paws on something tangible, just hope it is heavy and sturdy like the HTC or my current phone the nubia, else its gonna be a deal breaker for me like the much vaunted Xiaomi Mi3.

Then again its my preference, everyone is free to decide what they do or do not like


----------



## J73 (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone saw the new moto x? Drooling over it.


----------



## NobleDroid (Sep 5, 2014)

love the new leather back and that it looks more like a proper flagship now

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## remeic (Sep 5, 2014)

OT with previous post , after the moto "g2" announcement  I was thrilled from the screen according to me a mistake that could have been avoided


----------



## somyasharma (Sep 5, 2014)

*Windows phone*

Just waited for the arrival of Lumia 730 in the market.


----------



## armin75 (Sep 5, 2014)

*I will by a HTC One M7*


----------



## Edwaars (Sep 5, 2014)

I would love to have an LG G3, but I dont have the budget for it..

Sent from my SM-T700


----------



## J73 (Sep 5, 2014)

Edwaars said:


> I would love to have an LG G3, but I dont have the budget for it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T700

Click to collapse



Why dont you just wait for the new moto x?


----------



## Cesc05 (Sep 5, 2014)

I think iP6 will be awesome with a bigger screen

Sent from my Google Nexus 5 with CM11S


----------



## force70 (Sep 5, 2014)

Cesc05 said:


> I think iP6 will be awesome with a bigger screen
> 
> Sent from my Google Nexus 5 with CM11S

Click to collapse



Even with a bigger screen its still a crappy apple device..boring and locked down tighter than fort Knox.

Sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## Edwaars (Sep 5, 2014)

J73 said:


> Why dont you just wait for the new moto x?

Click to collapse



I recently bougt the original moto x, because i broke my oppo find 5. At that point i really wanted the g3 but due to money reasons i couldnt get it.

I will definitely go for next years moto x, if there is one! Even though mine's a bit outdated it is still a great phone!

Sent from my SM-T700


----------



## JODSN (Sep 5, 2014)

Hi, i need to choose a new smartphone,  my old was an htc one m7, but due to defects i'm waiting to receive a full refund (the first had a camera issue and the second the sound column and vibrating module had a defect.)

Can you guys give me some advice here?


----------



## teonagode (Sep 5, 2014)

JODSN said:


> Hi, i need to choose a new smartphone,  my old was an htc one m7, but due to defects i'm waiting to receive a full refund (the first had a camera issue and the second the sound column and vibrating module had a defect.)
> 
> Can you guys give me some advice here?

Click to collapse



If you have the money then it is: Galaxy S5,Note 4, G3 or G2, One M8,Nexus 5,Moto X (2014),Xperia Z2,Xperia Z3,Xiaomi mi4,One Plus One, Xperia Z1 compact or the Z3 compact,Galaxy Note edge but personnally i would wait for the new Nexus device


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 5, 2014)

JODSN said:


> Hi, i need to choose a new smartphone,  my old was an htc one m7, but due to defects i'm waiting to receive a full refund (the first had a camera issue and the second the sound column and vibrating module had a defect.)
> 
> Can you guys give me some advice here?

Click to collapse



Since your old phone was a M7 am i recommending you stay with HTC and get a M8 just for avoiding disappointments.


----------



## JODSN (Sep 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Since your old phone was a M7 am i recommending you stay with HTC and get a M8 just for avoiding disappointments.

Click to collapse



That's one of my question, the M7 was such a perfect phone (despite the problems i had), that i doubt the new m8 would keep up with the standards of the m7. I will probably try the M8 on a physical store and see what's the best option.  Thanks


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 6, 2014)

JODSN said:


> That's one of my question, the M7 was such a perfect phone (despite the problems i had), that i doubt the new m8 would keep up with the standards of the m7. I will probably try the M8 on a physical store and see what's the best option.  Thanks

Click to collapse



seems you are unfortunate like me, got a M7 with the camera issue, sent it in and no longer any more issues, they did a 1 for 1 swap.

as for M8 i suggest doing due diligence, if you are a photo guy who loves taking the phone out to snap pics, see if the M8 camera is to your expectations.

except for the ""awesome"" camera on the M8 I have no other issues  its a great phone

if budget is not a problem there are some darn good phones recently out with the 805 SoC like the Note 4 

or if waiting is not a problem, there is bound to be more 805 SoC releases for this years flagship models


----------



## JODSN (Sep 6, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> seems you are unfortunate like me, got a M7 with the camera issue, sent it in and no longer any more issues, they did a 1 for 1 swap.
> 
> as for M8 i suggest doing due diligence, if you are a photo guy who loves taking the phone out to snap pics, see if the M8 camera is to your expectations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Htc is preparing to release the Prime version of the M8, but i think they are too big...


----------



## teonagode (Sep 6, 2014)

JODSN said:


> Yes, Htc is preparing to release the Prime version of the M8, but i think they are too big...

Click to collapse



There will be no prime, unless you mean One Max (next generation).


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello I'm using Xperia Acro S LT26w right now and i want to buy a new phone.

Can anyone tell me hows Xiaomi mi3?


----------



## sergio_sant (Sep 6, 2014)

I'll get a Nexus 6 (if there is one)


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 6, 2014)

Man i dont know...so many awesome phone were announced this week. Note 4 and the new Moto X look amazing. And im also waiting for the iphone 6 announcement.


----------



## ouigo (Sep 6, 2014)

I just bought a alcatel idol 2s. A phone currently unknown. 
I look forward to the announcement of the Nexus 6 / X!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

DLGames said:


> I want that my next phone to be and HTC M8 or a Galaxy Note 4  In my opinion this phones are awesome and pretty good devices for my daily use

Click to collapse



If you want to enjoy quality then go for M8 and if you enjoy simplicity then go for Note 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay so I'm planning to change my phone next month. I have a Note 2 currently. Also here in India we get the international versions of phones. 
Not going for Samsung because of the Knox and root issues. 
Only considering HTC, Moto, Sony, LG. 
My use is a lot of Ingress(a lot of High accuracy GPS), text/call/im, also I keep flashing a new rom every week or so. 
Hence I'm looking for a device that had a great community on XDA with lots of options of roms and kernels. That's a high priority requirement. 
I'm not sure about the M8, cause of the camera. The new Moto G is okay, but no idea about the community. Same for the Z3. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 6, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> Okay so I'm planning to change my phone next month. I have a Note 2 currently. Also here in India we get the international versions of phones.
> Not going for Samsung because of the Knox and root issues.
> Only considering HTC, Moto, Sony, LG.
> My use is a lot of Ingress(a lot of High accuracy GPS), text/call/im, also I keep flashing a new rom every week or so.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmmm, if you are prefering a better camera then go for the Z3.
For all other purposes is the M8 the best.
20,7MP in Z3 is awesome for you 
Also check out the LG G3 or LG G2 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 7, 2014)

Battery life is not great m8 and not changeable. I can't remember, does it have support sd?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Sep 7, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> Okay so I'm planning to change my phone next month. I have a Note 2 currently. Also here in India we get the international versions of phones.
> Not going for Samsung because of the Knox and root issues.
> Only considering HTC, Moto, Sony, LG.
> My use is a lot of Ingress(a lot of High accuracy GPS), text/call/im, also I keep flashing a new rom every week or so.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your high priority requirement tells me you should think outside those brands. 
The nexus line is the one that fits your highest priority. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## CyanoTex (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm staying with my Samsung GALAXY Gio GT-S5660.
But I'm considering making it a test bed for ROM's that I install.
The next device I'm gonna get is probably the Samsung GALAXY S4.


----------



## bTrizzy (Sep 7, 2014)

Was going to upgrade my Note 2 to the Note 4, but the Note 4 is leaving me underwhelmed. Is HTC going to release a phablet version of the HTC One M8 anytime soon?


----------



## shamanixme (Sep 7, 2014)

*RedMI 1S*

Mine will be Redmi 1S.. Once I get hold of it of course


----------



## Firifire (Sep 7, 2014)

I am a heavy Note series user, their usage is really comfy, so I definitely want my next phone to be the Note 4. If i were to choose something it would be the one plus one, it seems really nice


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

bTrizzy said:


> Was going to upgrade my Note 2 to the Note 4, but the Note 4 is leaving me underwhelmed. Is HTC going to release a phablet version of the HTC One M8 anytime soon?

Click to collapse



I'm also waiting...

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## nbtthief (Sep 7, 2014)

I will stay loyal to Sony, waiting for Z3:angel:


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 7, 2014)

I probably won't be getting a new phone anytime soon unless I sell my nexus 5 for for money needed in the short term and use my back up phone for a bit, but if I bought new soon it would be the new moto x almost for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 7, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I probably won't be getting a new phone anytime soon unless I sell my nexus 5 for for money needed in the short term and use my back up phone for a bit, but if I bought new soon it would be the new moto x almost for sure.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're going to sell, do it soon. Rumor is Google might be ditching the 16gb model, introducing a 64gb model, and the 32/64gb fit the $350/400 price tier. If they do, the resale value on yours will plummet.


----------



## predator120480 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi, maybe my next device will be the Galaxy Note 4.


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 7, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Hmmm, if you are prefering a better camera then go for the Z3.
> For all other purposes is the M8 the best.
> 20,7MP in Z3 is awesome for you
> Also check out the LG G3 or LG G2

Click to collapse




Thanks. 
About Sony, does the community have a strong base? I used to have a HTC One X and even now the community there is active, which I desire. Cause using phones over 1.5 years makes me look for smaller changes like a ROM or kernel. 
And I prefer non nexus Android phones. Cause I have 2 main choices then ie AOSP/CM based roms like CM nightlies or the themed roms. Opens a wide variety of choices imo. 

Z3 seems nice, but pricing might be a pain. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 7, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> Thanks.
> About Sony, does the community have a strong base? I used to have a HTC One X and even now the community there is active, which I desire. Cause using phones over 1.5 years makes me look for smaller changes like a ROM or kernel.
> And I prefer non nexus Android phones. Cause I have 2 main choices then ie AOSP/CM based roms like CM nightlies or the themed roms. Opens a wide variety of choices imo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see you like the HTC community and can't afford over priced high-tier phones.
You should look for the HTC One M7 ( €360 - high-development ) or the HTC Desire 816 ( €313 low-development ) .
The desire is almost the best choice you could make except the small community/development and a worse screen density.
The M7 is the allround of this two and would be the best for you 
More about the Desire 816 > http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire_816-6073.php
More about the HTC One ( M7 ) > http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_one-5313.php


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ReaverV2 (Sep 7, 2014)

Possibly a Moto X 2nd gen. 

The night is dark and full of terrors


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 8, 2014)

ReaverV2 said:


> Possibly a Moto X 2nd gen.
> 
> The night is dark and full of terrors

Click to collapse



Yeah, that new moto x should be pretty decent. I just may wait for that one too.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## HareyMon (Sep 8, 2014)

Nexus 5


----------



## oinop (Sep 8, 2014)

Is there a list of phones that have unlocked bootloader that can be returned to stock completely (none of those knox shenanigans) for warranty issues?

I'm getting tired of the Samsung phones locked booatloaders and knox issues even though I like their phones.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

oinop said:


> Is there a list of phones that have unlocked bootloader that can be returned to stock completely (none of those knox shenanigans) for warranty issues?
> 
> I'm getting tired of the Samsung phones locked booatloaders and knox issues even though I like their phones.

Click to collapse



I can help you I think, do you have another requirments?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I see you like the HTC community and can't afford over priced high-tier phones.
> You should look for the HTC One M7 ( €360 - high-development ) or the HTC Desire 816 ( €313 low-development ) .
> The desire is almost the best choice you could make except the small community/development and a worse screen density.
> The M7 is the allround of this two and would be the best for you
> ...

Click to collapse



Money is only an Issue at Launch dates, as here In india we get Unlocked Intl versions, so no subsidies. Means the Z3 will be priced around 50k rs(~827$). But then i expect the prices of the Z2 will fall which I might grab. So will for the M8(current 44k-730$) probably by another 50-70$. So by the time I plan to buy, mid october, the prices might be in my grasp. And I guess Sony will be active as It's developer friendly. 



ReaverV2 said:


> Possibly a Moto X 2nd gen.
> 
> The night is dark and full of terrors

Click to collapse



Does it have a SD card slot? 



oinop said:


> Is there a list of phones that have unlocked bootloader that can be returned to stock completely (none of those knox shenanigans) for warranty issues?
> 
> I'm getting tired of the Samsung phones locked booatloaders and knox issues even though I like their phones.

Click to collapse



I used HTC and did claim warranty on a phone that was unrooted and showed relocked bootloader instaed of Locked. But since the S-Off has been achieved for it, it can show locked again when going for warranty. Try that.


----------



## issawillwin (Sep 8, 2014)

My choice will be between Moto X 2014 and Nexus X. Moto X got unlocked bootloader out of the box, wich is awesome, but 500€ for 2013 specs is stoping me. On the other hand Nexus X could be perfect because of the amount of devs working on it but it will sure be hard to have one on the first month of the release, every year the same thing.

I'm looking for a development device, with a lot of devs working on it, so what do you think about this guys?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

issawillwin said:


> My choice will be between Moto X 2014 and Nexus X. Moto X got unlocked bootloader out of the box, wich is awesome, but 500€ for 2013 specs is stoping me. On the other hand Nexus X could be perfect because of the amount of devs working on it but it will sure be hard to have one on the first month of the release, every year the same thing.
> 
> I'm looking for a development device, with a lot of devs working on it, so what do you think about this guys?

Click to collapse



I think you're problem for the launch of N6/X is the money? 
Just gather more money and go for the N6/X .
Far way better and you'll find more development on XDA.


----------



## issawillwin (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I think you're problem for the launch of N6/X is the money?
> Just gather more money and go for the N6/X .
> Far way better and you'll find more development on XDA.

Click to collapse



It's not the money i don't care about spending 600€ , but i want the best price/quality ratio. And the Moto X got a bad ratio in my point of view. I think i'll wait for Nexus X and be prepared for order the first


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

issawillwin said:


> It's not the money i don't care about spending 600€ , but i want the best price/quality ratio. And the Moto X got a bad ratio in my point of view. I think i'll wait for Nexus X and be prepared for order the first

Click to collapse



Good choice mate but you could also wait on the bigger version of the HTC One M8.
Maybe it will come...


----------



## WarwickFiddles (Sep 8, 2014)

I am waiting for the new Nexus and the plain Android L experience.

Always had a Samsung but every time I have a new Android update it still acts and looks the same due to that damn TouchWiz layer.


----------



## danthe. (Sep 8, 2014)

WarwickFiddles said:


> I am waiting for the new Nexus and the plain Android L experience.
> 
> Always had a Samsung but every time I have a new Android update it still acts and looks the same due to that damn TouchWiz layer.

Click to collapse



Same here, but would also be interested to see what Apple will come up with its new iPhone


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

WarwickFiddles said:


> I am waiting for the new Nexus and the plain Android L experience.
> 
> Always had a Samsung but every time I have a new Android update it still acts and looks the same due to that damn TouchWiz layer.

Click to collapse



Agree mate, but you can actually get rid off touchwizz by flashing AOSP/CM .


----------



## WarwickFiddles (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Agree mate, but you can actually get rid off touchwizz by flashing AOSP/CM .

Click to collapse



I now that, but every incarnation of all those AOSP-ROMs give problems with the camera on the i9300 Galaxy S3. I tried many many ROMs and they all give "cannot connect to camera". Not handy when you use the camera a lot.

Now I usu a TouchWiz based ROM based on the Galaxy S5. Camera works and the UI looks fairly decent if you can stand green.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

WarwickFiddles said:


> I now that, but every incarnation of all those AOSP-ROMs give problems with the camera on the i9300 Galaxy S3. I tried many many ROMs and they all give "cannot connect to camera". Not handy when you use the camera a lot.
> 
> Now I usu a TouchWiz based ROM based on the Galaxy S5. Camera works and the UI looks fairly decent if you can stand green.

Click to collapse



Hmmm, you can better look for some awesome LG Phone
Their phones are amazing and are having a less annoying stock!
LG G2 is really under priced 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 8, 2014)

WarwickFiddles said:


> I now that, but every incarnation of all those AOSP-ROMs give problems with the camera on the i9300 Galaxy S3. I tried many many ROMs and they all give "cannot connect to camera". Not handy when you use the camera a lot.
> 
> Now I usu a TouchWiz based ROM based on the Galaxy S5. Camera works and the UI looks fairly decent if you can stand green.

Click to collapse



You can fix the camera issue. Read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505973

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarwickFiddles (Sep 8, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> You can fix the camera issue. Read this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2505973
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I am gonna try that out this week to see if it works. I tried serveral other fixes in the past but they never worked.


----------



## jronnel71 (Sep 8, 2014)

i have a samsung note 3 sm n9005, i wish i could upgrade to samsung s5


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

jronnel71 said:


> i have a samsung note 3 sm n9005, i wish i could upgrade to samsung s5

Click to collapse



Nahh you could better upgrade to Note 4 ( specwise )

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## vivekmn (Sep 8, 2014)

I am planning to buy Note 4


----------



## Thooky (Sep 8, 2014)

vivekmn said:


> I am planning to buy Note 4

Click to collapse




Me too


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm planning to buy Xiaomi mi3

is it a good phone??

can anyone tell me its SAR value??


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

vishnukanth1993 said:


> I'm planning to buy Xiaomi mi3
> 
> is it a good phone??
> 
> can anyone tell me its SAR value??

Click to collapse



It's a good and beastly phone but what do you mean with SAR?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## vishnukanth1993 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> It's a good and beastly phone but what do you mean with SAR?
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SAR is a thing related to radiation


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 8, 2014)

vishnukanth1993 said:


> SAR is a thing related to radiation

Click to collapse



Ah okayy thanks, I can't help you with that

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jronnel71 (Sep 9, 2014)

note series is just too big for me

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 9, 2014)

To expensive for me. We are talking about the same amount of money you can buy a really decent tv with. I just can't justify the expense.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> To expensive for me. We are talking about the same amount of money you can buy a really decent tv with. I just can't justify the expense.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have also problems with that, I am planning to buy the HTC One M8 but maybe I can't justify the purchase...


----------



## innomi (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I have also problems with that, I am planning to buy the HTC One M8 but maybe I can't justify the purchase...

Click to collapse



If your looking for those kinda specs but cheaper? Look for Moto X /nexus 6/oneplus one

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

---------- Post added at 04:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------




vishnukanth1993 said:


> I'm planning to buy Xiaomi mi3
> 
> is it a good phone??
> 
> can anyone tell me its SAR value??

Click to collapse



Cant say anything about sar. 
But some users I know are happy with the Xiaomi. They say it's a good phone. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

innomi said:


> If your looking for those kinda specs but cheaper? Look for Moto X /nexus 6/oneplus one
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe a N6 with deodexed rom 
Motorola is pretty cheap looking, maybe their latest model will change that 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 9, 2014)

I know whats NOT gonna be my next phone .... iCrap 6 Plus hahahahahha

Apple once again adding features on their phones that Android already had for years lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> I know whats NOT gonna be my next phone .... iCrap 6 Plus hahahahahha
> 
> Apple once again adding features on their phones that Android already had for years lol

Click to collapse



That actually doesn't matter, many people without knowledge of reality are saying that.
Apple's iOS is a great and pretty system that has his own loyal users, Android is also having that but is a bit more innovative and are having a better research.
It's all about what users are prefering.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## issawillwin (Sep 9, 2014)

If Nexus 6 doesn't have a 64bit chip i may wait for 2015's device. Buying a high end smartphone is something i want to do every 2 years so no need to rush on 32bits chips.


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> That actually doesn't matter, many people without knowledge of reality are saying that.
> Apple's iOS is a great and pretty system that has his own loyal users, Android is also having that but is a bit more innovative and are having a better research.
> It's all about what users are prefering.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's stable but that's it ... Nothing innovative about iOS ... To me iOS is  "Idiot proof" easy to use for people who know nothing about technology... also iOS has no place for developers, it's stuck and has no relevant new features


----------



## teonagode (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> That actually doesn't matter, many people without knowledge of reality are saying that.
> Apple's iOS is a great and pretty system that has his own loyal users, Android is also having that but is a bit more innovative and are having a better research.
> It's all about what users are prefering.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> It's stable but that's it ... Nothing innovative about iOS ... To me iOS is  "Idiot proof" easy to use for people who know nothing about technology... also iOS has no place for developers, it's stuck and has no relevant new features

Click to collapse



iOS for idiots? You should check this out, http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking


teonagode said:


> +1

Click to collapse



Nice to have you back here, you went away for a while here 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iOS for idiots? You should check this out, http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking
> 
> Nice to have you back here, you went away for a while here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





i used to jailbreak my iphone 3 when I had it, I know what it is... I am a little more tech savvy than you're giving me credit for. 

I know the pros and cons of an Apple product, I've owned iPads, Macbook pro, iphones and apple tvs... until I got my first android



if you like iPhone that much that is great ... go get one, I just mentioned that it's not gonna be what I'm buying


----------



## Heisenberg420 (Sep 9, 2014)

The iPhone 6 + is looking sexy like a skinny HTC m8. Watched the event for like 5 min turned it off after seeing the new a cappella ad... Lol


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> i used to jailbreak my iphone 3 when I had it, I know what it is... I am a little more tech savvy than you're giving me credit for.
> 
> I know the pros and cons of an Apple product, I've owned iPads, Macbook pro, iphones and apple tvs... until I got my first android
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're completly wrong on two parts:
1st i haven't say i prefer Apple over Android so i won't get one
2nd You said that Apple was for idiots and other nonsense, our little discussion wasn't about choosing a new device but for sharing our thoughts or simplified correcting you 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## BruKnowsBest (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You're completly wrong on two parts:
> 1st i haven't say i prefer Apple over Android so i won't get one
> 2nd You said that Apple was for idiots and other nonsense, our little discussion wasn't about choosing a new device but for sharing our thoughts or simplified correcting you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was sharing my thoughts on a device I DON'T want, in my opinion iPhones are IDIOT PROOF meaning that you don't need to be tech savvy to be able to operate one, some people call it USER FRIENDLY but I call it IDIOT PROOF but they are the same thing ... I honestly respect your opinion about iphones but what I said is MY opinion and doesn't need to be corrected because I don't think there's anything wrong with it


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

BruKnowsBest said:


> I was sharing my thoughts on a device I DON'T want, in my opinion iPhones are IDIOT PROOF meaning that you don't need to be tech savvy to be able to operate one, some people call it USER FRIENDLY but I call it IDIOT PROOF but they are the same thing ... I honestly respect your opinion about iphones but what I said is MY opinion and doesn't need to be corrected because I don't think there's anything wrong with it

Click to collapse



Agree, have a nice day _ smart android user _ hehhee 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## teonagode (Sep 9, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iOS for idiots? You should check this out, http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOS_jailbreaking
> 
> Nice to have you back here, you went away for a while here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i was busy with something, but i reguraly check this thread 
And btw nice to see that you now give advices to people about phones.

And the iPhone 6 looks like a nice device but I would prefer to have the Note 4 and I am anticipating the launch of the Nexus 6 or Nexus 5 (2014 edt.) or whatever it will be called.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 9, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yeah i was busy with something, but i reguraly check this thread
> And btw nice to see that you now give advices to people about phones.
> 
> And the iPhone 6 looks like a nice device but I would prefer to have the Note 4 and I am anticipating the launch of the Nexus 6 or Nexus 5 (2014 edt.) or whatever it will be called.

Click to collapse



iPhone 6 would be nice and a usefull handy device, some upcoming phones that are interesting me are the Nexus 6/X and maybe a prime/max/note version of the M8.


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 10, 2014)

wootz IPHONE 6 plus RAWR!!!!

time to have the best of boths worlds!!!!

p.s. word of advice, I find Hong Kong sells the lowest priced flagship models in Asia, basically due to the fact they are a tax free economic zone, so I would suggest bugging any family of friends to get a phone over there for you IF they happen to visit Hong Kong, and also all their phones are Internationally unlocked (or most of those I bought).


----------



## vvd214 (Sep 10, 2014)

iPhone 6 looks like a oj device but I would prefer to have the Galaxy s5


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

churrumino said:


> yes GAlaxy S3

Click to collapse



That post is outdated mate

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iPhone 6 would be nice and a usefull handy device, some upcoming phones that are interesting me are the Nexus 6/X and maybe a prime/max/note version of the M8.
> 
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered Xiaomi Mi4? 

*Pros*

-It is virtually the same devise 
-with a bit different glass over the screen 
-it has a better camera 
-a bigger battery capacity, however I am not sure if it will mean that phone will work longer (where M8 has Li-PO and Mi4 has Li-Ion)
-a bunch of original cover - from leather to wooden
-better price (on manufacturer's website it costs only 340 Euros
-video can be shot in [email protected]

*Cons*

-not as popular brand, so you will not be able to brag that much
-no SD card slot so you have to choose between 16gb (340 euros) and 64gb (380 euros)

Plus I am not sure if it comes already over-clocked - they have the same Snapdragon 801 but Mi4 is 2.5 GHz out of the box.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

MLse7en said:


> Have you considered Xiaomi Mi4?
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, i already checked the phone out but it's not available here in europe.
Only to import it ...
There are rumors that it will come to europe for just €230
But it first needs development on AOSP/CM because i hate MIUI.

Anyway i highly appreciate your first good post, welcome to the community 

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## MLse7en (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Thanks mate, i already checked the phone out but it's not available here in europe.
> Only to import it ...
> There are rumors that it will come to europe for just €230
> But it first needs development on AOSP/CM because i hate MIUI.
> ...

Click to collapse



Rumors, shrumors... At this point phone supports British frequencies, so I consider that it is EU friendly.  

Thanks for feedback, just want to add that whenever it becomes available in Europe for 230 Euros I will definitely go for it. Just because I hate that people choose over nicer phones because of the branding. In UK there is only iPhone and Samsung, and I hate it...


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

MLse7en said:


> Rumors, shrumors... At this point phone supports British frequencies, so I consider that it is EU friendly.
> 
> Thanks for feedback, just want to add that whenever it becomes available in Europe for 230 Euros I will definitely go for it. Just because I hate that people choose over nicer phones because of the branding. In UK there is only iPhone and Samsung, and I hate it...

Click to collapse



Nahh, i actually hate chinese phones because of low development on XDA, so i only go for Mi4 if it has at least middle development here on XDA.
Samsung is having an annoying stock but i just put CM onto it 

I keep an eye on the maybe rumored HTC One M8 prime edition

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Agree, have a nice day _ smart android user _ hehhee
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Saying a device is idiot proof is not saying it is for idiots. Do you understand the difference?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 10, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Saying a device is idiot proof is not saying it is for idiots. Do you understand the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## J73 (Sep 10, 2014)

iPhone 6 almost have the same hardware as the last Nexus. I'm not an Apple fanboy, but I must say, they are always about the software.


----------



## Warhoax (Sep 10, 2014)

Just ordered a HTC one M8 grey ! Can't wait to hold it in my hands.
I just had to have it when I saw the insane amount of development going on for it.

I think the Iphone 6 is uglier to it's predecessors, I always liked the design of the iphones but this one makes me shake my head.
Never been a fan of apple and ios, opensource is the way to go!


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 10, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Saying a device is idiot proof is not saying it is for idiots. Do you understand the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry my fault, i thought he was saying it's for idiots.
Excuses

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## awsom50 (Sep 10, 2014)

After Note 3 - note 4 for sure


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Sorry my fault, i thought he was saying it's for idiots.
> Excuses
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries mate.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## churrumino (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks buddy


----------



## zaptear (Sep 10, 2014)

I would like a oneplus one phone I guess thy r hard to get

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

zaptear said:


> I would like a oneplus one phone I guess thy r hard to get
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can buy them like normal from october.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## vishalprajapati (Sep 11, 2014)

*OnePlusOne will be next*

I am currently on Cynogenmod 11s on my Galaxy grand DUOS I9082.



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 11, 2014)

Warhoax said:


> Just ordered a HTC one M8 grey ! Can't wait to hold it in my hands.
> I just had to have it when I saw the insane amount of development going on for it.
> 
> I think the Iphone 6 is uglier to it's predecessors, I always liked the design of the iphones but this one makes me shake my head.
> Never been a fan of apple and ios, opensource is the way to go!

Click to collapse



Congratz on your M8

I love HTC's design on that, love the sturdy heavy feel. Nothing beats that. Pity the camera is not for me.

That said I like the iphone 6 plus as well, something about metal bodies makes me drool (except for the Xiaomi Mi3 which is so light it feels cheap), only hope my future hands on wont be a deal breaker on the iphone.

Well I mentioned its time for me to have the best of both worlds, since I carry 2 phones and I am very very partial to iOS (spent a bucket load on iTunes while I had my 3/3s/4/5), thankfully I own the latest ipod so it wasnt wasted money, only some apps could not be used because no mobile network.

But everyone have their own appreciation when it comes to phones. 

But most peeps here have great taste 

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 PM ----------




MLse7en said:


> Have you considered Xiaomi Mi4?
> 
> *Pros*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



XiaoMi Mi4 is a good choice, but when it comes to boot rom and whats not its gonna be a little tricky. No doubt there are definitely ways to deal with this, it takes a good hour or more to find + install what you need.

This is definitely true for most if not all China phones.

If you can read Chinese, rooting / SU / bootrom / gapps is almost out the same day the phones are launched in China, based on the millions of users in one or two of their more popular forums not unlike XDA.

Of course that said, they have tons of tweak as well as roms to fool around with. 

With regards to the above, Chinese is the only biggest hurdle you need to clear to understand what they are saying.



Cheerios!!!


----------



## Warhoax (Sep 11, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Congratz on your M8
> 
> I love HTC's design on that, love the sturdy heavy feel. Nothing beats that. Pity the camera is not for me.

Click to collapse



Indeed, my previous main device was an Xperia P, also in full aluminium housing.
But it's a bit to slow for me right now and it hasn't got the development I'm looking for.



marcusloke said:


> XiaoMi Mi4 is a good choice, but when it comes to boot rom and whats not its gonna be a little tricky.

Click to collapse



I've read that currently the Mi3 and Mi4 share the same roms.
Thus it's for example possible to install the Mi3's Cyanogenmod 11 rom on the Mi4. This makes that there are several roms available.
(Don't get me wrong though, it's still low on development.)
(Besides, a specific rom version for Mi4 will probably be released, optimized for the new hardware etc.)

Cheers, Warhoax.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 11, 2014)

Warhoax said:


> Indeed, my previous main device was an Xperia P, also in full aluminium housing.
> But it's a bit to slow for me right now and it hasn't got the development I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Based on the deductions, I can agree it is definitely possible.

However english roms are still little to come by.

I did a search on baidu for the Roms to xiaomi (小米）and came up with many links with roms for the Mi4. Not surprising is they actually based plenty of roms on modded mi3 ones.

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




J73 said:


> iPhone 6 almost have the same hardware as the last Nexus. I'm not an Apple fanboy, but I must say, they are always about the software.

Click to collapse



Yup that is definitely true, why else will the iPhone always seem to achieve better performance than their (hardware) peers or even those phones with better hardware, is definitely their OS.

I still find it hard to accept the benchmark scores of iPhone over some Android flagships of the same year (e.g. iPhone 5S scored very well and lead the benchmarks for many of the test where it was included here http://www.anandtech.com/show/7903/samsung-galaxy-s-5-review/7)

I am not an android or apple fanboy, I just believe it redundant to compare both platforms.

That said, I am definitely gonna give the iPhone try when it get in stores, and if it feels good in my hands, I will get it.

Also in the meantime I am keeping my eyes open for 805 SoC coming out from Android flagships, skipping the note 4 as its getting a little lethargic in the design factor.


----------



## alhadee12 (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm trying the OnePlus right, but would like to try the Note 4 and possibly the iPhone 6.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

alhadee12 said:


> I'm trying the OnePlus right, but would like to try the Note 4 and possibly the iPhone 6.

Click to collapse



iPhone is for the first time a good try out also for me


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> iPhone is for the first time a good try out also for me

Click to collapse



welcome to the darkside  wakakak 

+1


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> welcome to the darkside  wakakak
> 
> +1

Click to collapse



Hehehe no need for leaving Android.
I'll stay with the best system/phone and maybe if iPhone will make me happy than I'm sold


----------



## dangduccong (Sep 11, 2014)

I would buy a Xperia M3 )

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 11, 2014)

Im definitely gonna get the Xiaomi MI3. The brand maybe from China but it really packs a big punch in terms of hardware. The thing is the faster than a Galaxy S5 in benchmarks already! And best part is that its bloody cheap! In Singapore, somebody's selling a used Mi3 for 210SGD and thats about 150USD I believe. Sadly, there are cons which is lack of sdcard slot and the stupid sharp edges of the MI3 (solved with the Mi4). MIUI V5 is a con too. Its too heavily customized and the V6 update is sh*t. (Solved with CM11) Other than that, its an impressive piece of phone China invented

Anyways, as of now, Xiaomi Mi3/Mi4 are getting a Beta version of CM11. The ROM will be fully working and stable once Xiaomi decides to release the kernel source of which Hugo Barra promises to release it by the end of this year. Everyone who's using the Xiaomi Mi3 with CM11 is reporting abt random reboots while im typing this out on my moms Mi3. 


Sent from my S800 China Phone


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 11, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Im definitely gonna get the Xiaomi MI3. The brand maybe from China but it really packs a big punch in terms of hardware. The thing is the faster than a Galaxy S5 in benchmarks already! And best part is that its bloody cheap! In Singapore, somebody's selling a used Mi3 for 210SGD and thats about 150USD I believe. Sadly, there are cons which is lack of sdcard slot and the stupid sharp edges of the MI3 (solved with the Mi4). MIUI V5 is a con too. Its too heavily customized and the V6 update is sh*t. (Solved with CM11) Other than that, its an impressive piece of phone China invented
> 
> Anyways, as of now, Xiaomi Mi3/Mi4 are getting a Beta version of CM11. The ROM will be fully working and stable once Xiaomi decides to release the kernel source of which Hugo Barra promises to release it by the end of this year. Everyone who's using the Xiaomi Mi3 with CM11 is reporting abt random reboots while im typing this out on my moms Mi3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would love to try out the new MIUI version, i hate MIUI v5 but i have some ported MIUI v6 running on my devices and they are the best i ever used .
When you don't like MIUI v5 like i do than don't go for v5 devices.
Is the Mi3 also getting v6? If yes than you might wanna try out the new os version.
I look forward to the Mi4 and it's user reviews

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 11, 2014)

TiTAN-O-One said:


> Im definitely gonna get the Xiaomi MI3. The brand maybe from China but it really packs a big punch in terms of hardware. The thing is the faster than a Galaxy S5 in benchmarks already! And best part is that its bloody cheap! In Singapore, somebody's selling a used Mi3 for 210SGD and thats about 150USD I believe. Sadly, there are cons which is lack of sdcard slot and the stupid sharp edges of the MI3 (solved with the Mi4). MIUI V5 is a con too. Its too heavily customized and the V6 update is sh*t. (Solved with CM11) Other than that, its an impressive piece of phone China invented
> 
> Anyways, as of now, Xiaomi Mi3/Mi4 are getting a Beta version of CM11. The ROM will be fully working and stable once Xiaomi decides to release the kernel source of which Hugo Barra promises to release it by the end of this year. Everyone who's using the Xiaomi Mi3 with CM11 is reporting abt random reboots while im typing this out on my moms Mi3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless you need 4G/LTE, otherwise the Mi3 is BANG (really big one) for the buck.

Ahoi fellow Sgrean!!


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Sep 11, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I would love to try out the new MIUI version, i hate MIUI v5 but i have some ported MIUI v6 running on my devices and they are the best i ever used .
> When you don't like MIUI v5 like i do than don't go for v5 devices.
> Is the Mi3 also getting v6? If yes than you might wanna try out the new os version.
> I look forward to the Mi4 and it's user reviews
> ...

Click to collapse



MIUI V5 is good on the MI3. I mean its shipped with that version and its running flawless with no slowness whatsoever. MIUI is like an IOS4Android OS. And literally copies almost everything from IOS most notably, the launcher. The MI3 has an update to MIUI V6 stupidly enough and some reported lags everywhere and what not. The new updated UI is so much like IOS7/8 and good god, i wanna throw up tho, some hate IOS (MEEEEE) and some dont, so this depends on you rly so dont start war here )) And well, thanks to MIUI, devs are working on ways to get rid of it completely and there you go, CM11. I also have to mention that MIUIV6 is still fresh so i may give some chance to try it out. Dk why you wanna see the MI4 reviews tho cos its pretty much a "hardware n software upgraded" MI3. 

Via the Internet

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 AM ----------




marcusloke said:


> Unless you need 4G/LTE, otherwise the Mi3 is BANG (really big one) for the buck.
> 
> Ahoi fellow Sgrean!!

Click to collapse



Oh hi there  Yea, nice to see somebody from SG here (Pretty rare tho). I see you have tons of device u owned. Mind sharing opinions of all those comparing the MI3? and prolly gimme one? :beer:

Via the Internet


----------



## joshua.b (Sep 11, 2014)

I have Verizon and have an upgrade in December of this year. I'm thinking either Samsung Galaxy S5 or Moto X. Samsung Galaxy S5 seems great specs-wise, but I'm not a fan of TouchWiz. I like the good, clean look in the Moto X. Since the Galaxy S5 seems to be the logical choice, I will most likely get it and tweak with Wanam Xposed like I have with my S3. Does anyone have any other suggestions?

I used to be a huge flash addict back in the day, but I was forced into recovery when I dove into the S3 update to provide a file for a developer and haven't been able to flash a single thing since. Being able to flash roms isn't a huge deal for me, though I do miss how fun that was. I liked the active S3 community and how so many things were being released. All the near-death,almost heart-stopping moments of panic when thinking I hard bricked my phone. Oh, the days...


----------



## 04SVTCobra (Sep 12, 2014)

HTC One M8 and haven't looked back. Battery life surprisingly matches my old RAZR MAXX HD!


----------



## bentleyboy (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm on a family plan with my parents and my dad is on an iPhone and I'm trying to convince them to switch carriers and move to Android.  I've had him play with my HTC before but he's very stubborn.  Anyone got any ideas to ease him into Android?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 12, 2014)

IPhone users are usually stubborn, my gf was a die hard Apple fan until the 6 come out now she's getting a note 4 (mission successful)

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## 1Emerson1 (Sep 12, 2014)

I came from iPhone not to long ago and now I have this mid range android phone. I'm loving the customization android gives you. I want to upgrade my device, I have the Nexus 5 in mind. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## rumasta (Sep 12, 2014)

Samsung note III was good when i try it last night,this phone hasn't any different from their brother Note II.
However Nokia Lumia 630 is worth too


----------



## Vivek_Vivek (Sep 12, 2014)

Hey there! 
I was planning to buy a new phone, and zeroed down on xperia z2, or LG g3. I checked all the online reviews, but wanted xda user reviews ￼

Also, the battery life of g3 is significantly lesser than that of the z2? Z2 is touted to have the best battery backup. My average usage pattern will consist of lots of WhatsApp, and around 3 hours of music. What would you suggest? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## 2551990 (Sep 12, 2014)

ZTE nubia Z7 max.?? any idea on how th Nubia UI is..? is ZTE worth it..?

it runs on nubia 2.5 if i am right..?? and any idea on how the inbuilt theme manager works...is it any good regarding the customization options..?

the biggest ? of them all..will it have any custom ROM builds popping up any time soon...i dont see many ZTE users here..


----------



## joshua.b (Sep 12, 2014)

04SVTCobra said:


> HTC One M8 and haven't looked back. Battery life surprisingly matches my old RAZR MAXX HD!

Click to collapse



Any downsides of using AOSP on that phone? Seeing that is has great specs, LiquidSmooth, and a nice design, I'm deciding to upgrade to it.


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 12, 2014)

04SVTCobra said:


> HTC One M8 and haven't looked back. Battery life surprisingly matches my old RAZR MAXX HD!

Click to collapse



Hey. How's the camera in day to day use? Also, how do the images look on PC? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Sep 12, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note Edge ftw

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Primokorn (Sep 12, 2014)

1Emerson1 said:


> I came from iPhone not to long ago and now I have this mid range android phone. I'm loving the customization android gives you. I want to upgrade my device, I have the Nexus 5 in mind. Anyone have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 is a great phone. Wait a little bit for the next version if you can.


----------



## trisoldee (Sep 12, 2014)

Looking to upgrade within a month or so.  I'm currently using a GS3 on verizon with CMB and Nova Launcher.  I love Nova Launcher so I'm probably going to want to install that again after I root and remove all bloatware.  My typical usage is FB and web-browsing, some games and videos but mostly listening to music.  I'm not sure if I should go S5, G3, M8, Z2, or wait for the Note 4, or maybe just keep the s3 and replace the screen since it has a very minor crack.  Any ideas.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 12, 2014)

*Moving from Verizon & SIII to ??? Need suggestions!*

I've been with Verizon for something like 10 years or so, but am thinking it's time for a change. I have a SIII with grandfathered unlimited and my wife has a iphone 4s with something like 2GB/month.

The reasons we are looking to move is 1. cost. We need something cheaper. 2. If I upgrade my phone, I will loose my unlimited and I have used up to 5-6GB in a month! Although now, it's averaging more like 2-3GB, I still don't like the idea of overages.

So, we are looking at the few remaining carriers that offer unlimited. The main contender right now is T-Mobile. They offer a unlimited everything plan and I heard they don't toggle their data either. We don't travel too much, we live in the Chicago area and if we do travel it is within the U.S. and mainly back to my home town around Detroit. We are going to Puerto Rico again this year, but it will probably be the last for a while.

So, that's the carrier info. So far as phone, I'm pretty much done with Samsung. I had to get a replacement SIII because my previous one broke, and this one now has a locked bootloader so I cannot fully root my device. I am big on rooting and installing custom ROMs, mainly Cyanogenmod. If I can't do that with something like the S5, then I'm done with them. I'm leaning towards the LG G3 because I heard it's very nice. 

So what I'm looking for is some feedback on the carriers and what everyone thinks? And as far as phones, I'm looking for the latest and greatest that I can also root and have full access to without being restricted.

I know everyone has their own opinions and yours may not match mine or anyone elses. So don't bother arguing that asking for opinions is worthless. It is not. I like to get a variety of opinions and build my choice using those, reviews, and other factors in making my choices.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Gizmosis350k (Sep 12, 2014)

The iPhone 6+ doesn't seem so bad. If I am to buy it though, I want an Nvigia Tegra Custom under the hood to make it worthwhile.


----------



## iabsolom (Sep 12, 2014)

Mine will be Nexus 5 or HTC One


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 12, 2014)

NmAa said:


> Mi4 or 1+1?
> 
> #LG #P705
> #RECOVERY: TWRP 2.6.3.0/P700
> #ROM:CM11/IMER

Click to collapse



1+1 because it has better development.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Waltee (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm really feeling the Note Edge. Feel like there could be some seriously cool things done with it. Also quite tempted by the OnePlus One though. Got a good few months to wait either way though so who knows what could happen with those two over the rest of the year or so.


----------



## 1Emerson1 (Sep 12, 2014)

Primokorn said:


> The Nexus 5 is a great phone. Wait a little bit for the next version if you can.

Click to collapse



That's the plan, hopefully the screen isn't too large. Screens bigger than 5.5 is unnecessary IMO.


----------



## xg4m3- (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't decide between Z1 Compact LG G2 (standard version, not mini). If you wonder why am i having trouble deciding between G2 and Compact version of Z1 is because Z1C fits in my hands perfectly and i'm not a fan of big phones. But G2 isn't thaaaat big, so it found itself in the finale. Whats important to me? Stable, reliable smartphone with a very good camera, good update support and overall good performance. Which one of those two fits my needs more? I've read that Z1C has a bad camera and pictures come out grainy or very dark. Is that still the case? I'm asking because many have said that the problem is in software and not the hardware. Has something been done on that field?

Edit: I'm sorry, i posted in the wrong subforum. Trying to delete the post but can't


----------



## me myself and i (Sep 12, 2014)

for me its becoming increasingly harder to compete with Motorola flagship series


----------



## blade2k11 (Sep 12, 2014)

*My next smartphone!*

Probably an iPhone, but not necessarily the 6, or the 6 plus. Apple finally buckled under popular pressure to make a phone with a bigger screen, but this is their first try. I say let the suckers wait in line now and pay for the R&D, and get the next one, with all the bugs from this one fixed. Lol! You should never run and get the first run on a new product, you wait for the next one, and let them workout all the kinks. So in the meantime, I'll stick with my Samsung Note, cause I like the larger screen.


----------



## 04SVTCobra (Sep 13, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> Hey. How's the camera in day to day use? Also, how do the images look on PC?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Love the dual sensors. Makes editing on the phone a breeze and the U-Focus is a neat feature.

The ultrapixel does more with less actual MP, and the low light capability is awesome. Pics look okay on the PC, but don't plan on blowing them up too large.


----------



## MrGuvernment (Sep 13, 2014)

S4 was my first real phone, i had a Nokia E71, but i must say i do love the S4, but i do miss the query keyboard....

Depending how long this last me either the S5, or a note even....


----------



## juniper1982 (Sep 13, 2014)

*can someone blacklist a nexus 5 bought directly from google?*

sorry, i posted this in another thread on xda but can't find my post!  is there a way to find my posts?

anyway, this is probably the most relevant thread.  i should have posted it here in the first place.

i want to buy a used nexus 5 off ebay but am worried that the seller (not this particular seller, but any seller) can later have it blacklisted.  I am in the UK, if that's relevant.

after reading a few forums, it seems that people who have bought nexus 5 phones directly from google and had them stolen later have trouble getting them blacklisted because google won't do it, and their network provider won't either unless they bought it from them.

is this true?  is it hard to blacklist a phone bought directly from google?

I have been bit by this once before, but luckily i bought off ebay and was in the 45 days protection window.  I find this blacklisting stuff really hurts the second hand market, but I do understand the point of it.


----------



## gremtu1 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Loving the S5*

Just switched from a Nexus 4 to a Galaxy S5. Loving it so far. It's so fast  Can't wait til L rolls out for it though


----------



## braddock84 (Sep 13, 2014)

*new phone*

I want that new Nexus 6 is going to be badass


----------



## ido100 (Sep 14, 2014)

I think the oneplus one is a decent option..


----------



## juymelc (Sep 14, 2014)

now g3


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm actually wondering which phone except the HTC One M7 with a small screen is having also good hardware?

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jasonleb1 (Sep 14, 2014)

My M7 is on its last leg so I'm currently narrowing down my list.  It's between the Ascend Mate 7, Galaxy Note 4, Moto X, and Xperia Z2. The new Meizu MX4 looks interesting too actually.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 14, 2014)

jasonleb1 said:


> My M7 is on its last leg so I'm currently narrowing down my list.  It's between the Ascend Mate 7, Galaxy Note 4, Moto X, and Xperia Z2. The new Meizu MX4 looks interesting too actually.

Click to collapse



Looking to specs is the Note 4 the best in your list, i recommend you to wait on the maybe coming M8 maxx edition or the M9 ( normal or maxx edition ) .

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## jasonleb1 (Sep 14, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Looking to specs is the Note 4 the best in your list, i recommend you to wait on the maybe coming M8 maxx edition or the M9 ( normal or maxx edition ) .
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the recommendation but I'd like a change from HTC. I love my M7 but after a year and a half I want something different. 

And I'm not really a specs junky. As long as the user experience is smooth, I couldn't care less about how much RAM I have or how high I can clock the CPU. I briefly used a Lumia 1520 and loved the 6 inch screen so the Huawei is alluring in that regard (plus, the aluminum body is really nice) but the quality of the Note screen, while smaller, is higher. Still trying to decide but those are probably the front runners.


----------



## joshua.b (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anyone know how good the Moto X is? The specs seem poor so I'm leaning towards the HTC one M8 instead.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Sep 14, 2014)

jasonleb1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation but I'd like a change from HTC. I love my M7 but after a year and a half I want something different.
> 
> And I'm not really a specs junky. As long as the user experience is smooth, I couldn't care less about how much RAM I have or how high I can clock the CPU. I briefly used a Lumia 1520 and loved the 6 inch screen so the Huawei is alluring in that regard (plus, the aluminum body is really nice) but the quality of the Note screen, while smaller, is higher. Still trying to decide but those are probably the front runners.

Click to collapse



I always say - note, nexus or lumia 

Lumia 930 is amazing, so is the note 3(and obviously 4 is better) and the nexis 6 is coming soon...


--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## jasonleb1 (Sep 14, 2014)

I _loved_ the Lumia 1520 but it had some serious hardware defects Microsoft/Nokia weren't willing to own up to. It would still be my phone otherwise - the build materials felt great, the screen was huge and had really nice vibrancy, the camera was top notch and I even liked Windows Phone 8 (the only real exception being the horrendous music player). Damn shame.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 15, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> I'm actually wondering which phone except the HTC One M7 with a small screen is having also good hardware?

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z1 and Z3 Compacts. Moto X. Nexus 4 still hangs in there (the S4 Pro is actually a 600 series). None have a 1080p screen though. I can't think of any other phones that have a 1080p screen that isn't 5.0" or larger. I'd sure love to see more though. My next phone's gonna be the Z3 Compact. It's a shame there aren't any more high-end small Androids.


----------



## Horizone (Sep 15, 2014)

I've had my nexus 4 about a year and a half now and still love it (especially when it's away from stock rom..) I'd like to try an iPhone but with the new material design look coming in L I'm reconsidering


----------



## ron766 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm looking for a large screen phone. hope you can help me.

Currently these are my choices:
LG G Pro 2
Sony Xperia Z Ultra
Zenfone 6 or 5 (cheap)


----------



## rex28818 (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine will be moto g..


----------



## luisyfer (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually i'm on a xiaomi redmi 1s coz in august 2014 my dear google galaxy nexus dead.
So my next phone will be another nexus (6?).


----------



## NishaYume (Sep 15, 2014)

*Xiaomi*

I want to buy one of thes xiaomi!


----------



## Warhoax (Sep 15, 2014)

luisyfer said:


> Actually i'm on a xiaomi redmi 1s coz in august 2014 my dear google galaxy nexus dead.
> So my next phone will be another nexus (6?).

Click to collapse



The nexus 6 will be a little bit more expensive to it's predecessors, but it'll be packed with much more features!
(I've even read that it might have a fingerprint scanner, if you want to look up for more info, try searching Nexus X. It's believed that that'll be the new name for the device.)
I'm also sure that it'll still be /cheap/ for the quality/specs you get.
If the nexus 6 was out already, I'd have bought it. But now I'm waiting for my M8 to arrive tomorrow .


----------



## asmoroth (Sep 15, 2014)

In my opinion there is 4 great devices... Xiaomi mi4, LG G3, One plus 1 and HTC one m8...My next smartphone will be One plus 1. Great hardware, excellent futures and very good price


----------



## mole62 (Sep 15, 2014)

Hoping for a one Plus One...  but might take a while....


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 15, 2014)

asmoroth said:


> In my opinion there is 4 great devices... Xiaomi mi4, LG G3, One plus 1 and HTC one m8...My next smartphone will be One plus 1. Great hardware, excellent futures and very good price

Click to collapse





mole62 said:


> Hoping for a one Plus One...  but might take a while....

Click to collapse



I'm leaning towards the OnePlus One, S5 (so long as it's unlocked) or the G3.  It seems as though getting a OnePlus One would be pretty hard thing to do though.  I don't know anyone that has one, hence I can't get an invite.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 15, 2014)

ned4spd8874 said:


> I'm leaning towards the OnePlus One, S5 (so long as it's unlocked) or the G3.  It seems as though getting a OnePlus One would be pretty hard thing to do though.  I don't know anyone that has one, hence I can't get an invite.

Click to collapse



Look at this made, http://gizmodo.com/you-may-finally-be-able-to-buy-a-oneplus-one-smartphone-1628989646

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## mole62 (Sep 15, 2014)

ned4spd8874 said:


> I'm leaning towards the OnePlus One, S5 (so long as it's unlocked) or the G3.  It seems as though getting a OnePlus One would be pretty hard thing to do though.  I don't know anyone that has one, hence I can't get an invite.

Click to collapse



The big plus point of the OnePlus One for me is being able to root it without any warranty worries; guess phones can be "unrooted" - but depends how broken they are.... I don't know anyone with one, but I'm hoping the "invite threads" on xda will allow me to get one sooner or later


----------



## wacky.ddw (Sep 15, 2014)

Yea "waranty"  

I had a oneplus touchscreen made me want to tear my hair out. Still the best and most beautyfull device I had, if they could asure me that they could send me a new one that works perfectly I would buy it right away. But if paypal wouldnt have helped me I wouldnt even have had my money back.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2832822


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 15, 2014)

You can buy one without invite at oppo mart

jrc2
Sent from my T-Mobile S2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spook30 (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm looking to buy one in the next couple of week and don't know what to buy. anybody have suggestions or is there a buy guide to it. I use the one i have for general calling and texting, internet and I use some apps but not into the gaming on one. I have a budget of about $300 maybe $350 if the right phone. any advice is helpful and will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wacky.ddw (Sep 16, 2014)

Did you guys not read what I just posted? 

Every oneplus has problems with the touchscreen. EVERY ONEPLUS!

Not all of them have screen freezing issues, ghost touches and ghost swipes. But every oneplus has multitouch problems. EVERY ONEPLUS not a single one that has multitouch working properly.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help/touch-sensitivity-multi-touch-issues-t2804115

I don't mean to sound rude I just want you to be aware of this problem.


----------



## force70 (Sep 16, 2014)

wacky.ddw said:


> Did you guys not read what I just posted?
> 
> Every oneplus has problems with the touchscreen. EVERY ONEPLUS!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think OPO has somewhat brainwashed the weak minded  ...hey if they use an invite system the phone must be awesome right?   Never settle...wow with that slogan they must be great. OPO js amazing at creating a hype machine that is for sure.

Despite all of the issues posted...horrible customer service etc etc ppl still want the device?

Ive got some property id like to sell you also if that's the case 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banjara (Sep 16, 2014)

I am a little confused between lg g2 and HTC one e8. The size of e8 is the only demotivating factor.
I love z3 compact but will have to wait for like a year before it will be more affordable.
And can't count on xiaomis and opo. If I can't buy them when I want, then maybe they are not my cup of tea. After sales service is another issue.
So for now, I have g2 and e8 in my finalized list. Any suggestions?


----------



## itzvaibhav (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello guys..  I'm trying to add a new Android to the family and my choices are Nexus 5 and Xperia T2.  I'm not looking out for anger developer options. On a average use.  Which one is good to buy?? 

Sent from my HTC 802d using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 16, 2014)

There is a to be launched LTE-A version of the S5 in S.Korea soon, perhaps will get to test it on my next trip there

It gets 805 SoC with 3GB and Adreno 420 and LTE-A (300 mbps compared to LTE 150 mbps)

Of course LTE is dependent on country ISP, I doubt you can get 300 mbps in most of the world except S.Korea

Oh and it sports a QHD screen, which should work well with the Adreno 420 as compared to the LG G3 which only has the Adreno 330 and it throttles plenty playing games.


----------



## Warhoax (Sep 16, 2014)

wacky.ddw said:


> Did you guys not read what I just posted?
> 
> Every oneplus has problems with the touchscreen. EVERY ONEPLUS!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, I had been thinking about buying one, if there wasn't an invite system I would have bought one actually.
It must really suck when that happens, no matter what you buy, a smartphone, laptop, tablet, tv, if it malfunctions you feel cheated.
Wish I saw your topic earlier, would have made my decisions easier .


----------



## Goku80 (Sep 16, 2014)

itzvaibhav said:


> Hello guys..  I'm trying to add a new Android to the family and my choices are Nexus 5 and Xperia T2.  I'm not looking out for anger developer options. On a average use.  Which one is good to buy??
> 
> Sent from my HTC 802d using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



go for the nexus 5..better phone all round than the T2


----------



## svzurich (Sep 16, 2014)

*Moto X 2014?*

Now that the Moto X 2013 has an option for 64gb, I am hopeful that the 2014 will too.  Sadly, I am on Big Red, and I know there won't be a Dev edition for their network, and it is their own doing.  I have the 2013 Droid Maxx, and turned it into a "Dev edition" by the use of a Chinese middleman and someone with a bootloader unlock code list.  I won't go back to a locked device.

My girlfriend has the 2013 Moto X and loves it.  I set her up with the T-Mobile $30 plan, and unlocked it for her so she can tether her 2013 Nexus 7.  Sadly, whenever we go driving long distance, she loses her signal due to spotty coverage.

Coverage is the single reason I have stayed with Verizon.  I can get a signal in most of the route between Las Vegas and Dallas.  I still have the unlimited plan and enjoy making them see me use it to a great extent.

A 64gb customizable unlocked 2014 Moto X tempts me to leave Verizon for T-Mobile.  I just don't know if it will be enough to make me leave when my 2013 Droid Maxx is unlocked and still amazing.


----------



## skyhot004 (Sep 16, 2014)

What should i get?

Asus zenfone 4
THL T6S
Doogee 310

Asus seem more soild but THL,Doogee had quad core and bigger screen
If you can recommend me anything else cheap
That would be great


----------



## rasluht (Sep 16, 2014)

Waiting what google is up to with the Nexus 6!


----------



## dilz8u (Sep 16, 2014)

*Zenfone 6*

Definitely Zenfone 6 for a budget phablet and Zenfone 5 for a budget phone


----------



## bayermunich (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone have any recommendations for something that's durable and cheap?  I don't want to use my main phone when I'm out doing yard work or rugged projects with my hands.  Dirt, grime, pebbled, etc fly into my pockets and I'm looking for a beater phone to use in those situations.  Doesn't even have to be a smartphone, just any durable options people have?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

skyhot004 said:


> What should i get?
> 
> Asus zenfone 4
> THL T6S
> ...

Click to collapse



Check this out, http://www.dx.com/nl/p/cubot-x6-mtk...i-gps-311331?gclid=CLn1zLSe5sACFQrjwgodhGcAdg


bayermunich said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for something that's durable and cheap?  I don't want to use my main phone when I'm out doing yard work or rugged projects with my hands.  Dirt, grime, pebbled, etc fly into my pockets and I'm looking for a beater phone to use in those situations.  Doesn't even have to be a smartphone, just any durable options people have?

Click to collapse



The LG G2 defenitly

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## innomi (Sep 16, 2014)

bayermunich said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for something that's durable and cheap?  I don't want to use my main phone when I'm out doing yard work or rugged projects with my hands.  Dirt, grime, pebbled, etc fly into my pockets and I'm looking for a beater phone to use in those situations.  Doesn't even have to be a smartphone, just any durable options people have?

Click to collapse



Any phone that is on sale for 10€ 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## bayermunich (Sep 16, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Check this out, http://www.dx.com/nl/p/cubot-x6-mtk...i-gps-311331?gclid=CLn1zLSe5sACFQrjwgodhGcAdg
> 
> The LG G2 defenitly
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The LG G2, really?  I just looked it up quickly and it seems a bit pricy and like a nice phone to use as a beater.  I could get a case and whatnot, but I feel like it's really nicely made and sleek looking - not something I'd want to scratch up and beat up doing labor and such.  I'll look into it further though.. any reason you single this one out?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 16, 2014)

bayermunich said:


> The LG G2, really?  I just looked it up quickly and it seems a bit pricy and like a nice phone to use as a beater.  I could get a case and whatnot, but I feel like it's really nicely made and sleek looking - not something I'd want to scratch up and beat up doing labor and such.  I'll look into it further though.. any reason you single this one out?

Click to collapse



It has such good development on XDA which contains alot of ported/awesome roms.
The phone is beastly for what you pay.
Nothing better in it's price range from a known brand like Samsung and dislike OnePlus.


My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 16, 2014)

I use the original HTC desire as my beater phone without a case even. Very compact and so far indestructible. It's been dropped a few times with no case and no damage except chipped paint on the aluminum. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Synaphix (Sep 17, 2014)

Using my sisters old HTC Wildfire Buzz which has been battered and bruised on buildings sites and still going strong!

Also shall be getting the Moto G tomorrow and waiting for some more funds for a Nexus 5 as I loved my Nexus 4 until it was non repairable (no warranty!).


----------



## SaffatBokul (Sep 17, 2014)

gonna but oneplus one real soon


----------



## tubbychubby99 (Sep 17, 2014)

probably not a HTC one, the 8x I got went into reboot loop 3 months after I bought it


----------



## citBabY (Sep 17, 2014)

tubbychubby99 said:


> probably not a HTC one, the 8x I got went into reboot loop 3 months after I bought it

Click to collapse



Without any fix? I hear that HTC One is a beast, probably you installed something harmful ?


----------



## itzvaibhav (Sep 17, 2014)

I have HTC One dual and Xperia GO as my secondary..  Want to add a new device to the family..  My options are Nexus 5 and Xperia T2. Which one should I opt.. 

Sent from my HTC 802d using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------

Posted in that thread already..  But no response.. However posting it again.. 

Sent from my HTC 802d using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

itzvaibhav said:


> I have HTC One dual and Xperia GO as my secondary..  Want to add a new device to the family..  My options are Nexus 5 and Xperia T2. Which one should I opt..
> 
> Sent from my HTC 802d using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus 5 my friend, a very active community and it's a high-featured device.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## pjt12 (Sep 17, 2014)

samsung galaxy s5 active for me :good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Jhyrachy (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm really divided for Lumia 735 and Moto G 2014. Any tought?


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Jhyrachy said:


> I'm really divided for Lumia 735 and Moto G 2014. Any tought?

Click to collapse



Moto G 2014, just Android

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## citBabY (Sep 17, 2014)

Is Nexus 5 considered a mid-range phone? Also does it support external MicroSD?


----------



## Jhyrachy (Sep 17, 2014)

My only concern is that the cpu is pretty 'old' and i read that wp handle older hardware better.

Actually i have a Nexus S and i use more time to flash/root/tweak it then actually use it :c

I love android but i wish i would not have to do the same on a new phone, trying to squeeze each mb of ram because switching from an irc client to Chrome will force the device to ramflush :c


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

citBabY said:


> Is Nexus 5 considered a mid-range phone? Also does it support external MicroSD?

Click to collapse



Yes and no

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## Inveready (Sep 17, 2014)

my new phone is the LG G3 finally was able to sell the note in March it was too big


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm in the market for a tablet but all the tablets I see that are reasonabley priced and with good specs have 8" screens. Im specifically talking about the Xiaomi Mipad/ Nvidia Shield, which both have great K1 processors and aren't ridiculously priced,  unlike the Samsung Tab Pro or Apple iPad Air. 
I don't wanna go with the iPad Air because I prefer Android but I do like the 4:3 aspect ratio screen. I also don't particularly wanna go with Samsung either due to the physical buttons but the AMOLED screen is enticing. 

So from reading that, what do you guys recommend? Any input is appreciated ?

EDIT: 
Ive also been looking at the Chinese tablet market extensively and most from what I can tell are buggy, come with a bloated version of android and have little development scene (I'd wanna be able to root my tablet at the very least). But that's just what I've noticed.

Sent from my LG-D802

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## citBabY (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Yes and no
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, do you know any device with nearly Nexus 5's specs but supports MicroSD? D:

I currently have Grand 2, but I want something slightly better in performance.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 17, 2014)

GalaxyWhy said:


> I'm in the market for a tablet but all the tablets I see that are reasonabley priced and with good specs have 8" screens. Im specifically talking about the Xiaomi Mipad/ Nvidia Shield, which both have great K1 processors and aren't ridiculously priced,  unlike the Samsung Tab Pro or Apple iPad Air.
> I don't wanna go with the iPad Air because I prefer Android but I do like the 4:3 aspect ratio screen. I also don't particularly wanna go with Samsung either due to the physical buttons but the AMOLED screen is enticing.
> 
> So from reading that, what do you guys recommend? Any input is appreciated ?
> ...

Click to collapse



You are right the Xiaomi MiPad and the Nvidia Shield are defintely the top 2 out there value to cost and also showing good performance

I will go with the Xiaomi as its Antutu Bench marks just blow all other competitions away.

That said, its a personal preference

Check out the Antutu rankings


----------



## Mandeep148 (Sep 17, 2014)

Guys Which phone should i buy?
i recently sold galaxy s5 because of lagging,
should i buy Iphone 5s?
i dont want to buy LG G3,because of its 2k display, (2k display on LCD/IPS not mature, result it get Stuck pixels, and i dont like sony, because they launch 2 flagship in a year lol..


----------



## bojan6 (Sep 17, 2014)

I haven't been  here for a while but anyway. At the moment, I'm in search for a new phone and can't decide between those five SGS4, Nexus 5, Moto X (2013), LG G2, HTC ONE M7. The price to all of them is the same, between £200 and £250.  The only thing that I don't like is that Nexus 5, LG G2 and Moto X have horrible batteries while the SGS4 is lagging and HTC ONE M7 has sound issues. 

So here is my question, which do you think is the best?


----------



## vacelin (Sep 17, 2014)

I just buy Moto G, e a very nice smartphone.


----------



## joisrevi1 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Questions for updates*

Because ??? because in android, no mark updates beyond two years. Iphone instead gives you up to 5 years of updates. This is making me think about changing opertivo system. As for me, the best Android market


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 17, 2014)

So it's looking like we're going to go with T-Mobile from Verizon.  Now I just need to pick a phone.  

I don't like some of the things I've read about the OnePlus One, so that's out for now.  So it's down to these three: HTC One M8, Samsung Galaxy S 5 or LG G3.  Any thoughts or input on these choices?  Is there a better phone coming out in the next month?

The LG seems to have better specs, but the S5 has better reviews.  And my first smartphone was an HTC, and it wasn't terrible, I do like the speaker setup and some of it's features.  Choices, so hard to make!

Also, rooting is big for me.  Which of these three would be best for rooting?


----------



## teonagode (Sep 17, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Guys Which phone should i buy?
> i recently sold galaxy s5 because of lagging,
> should i buy Iphone 5s?
> i dont want to buy LG G3,because of its 2k display, (2k display on LCD/IPS not mature, result it get Stuck pixels, and i dont like sony, because they launch 2 flagship in a year lol..

Click to collapse



Htc One M8 

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------




ned4spd8874 said:


> So it's looking like we're going to go with T-Mobile from Verizon.  Now I just need to pick a phone.
> 
> I don't like some of the things I've read about the OnePlus One, so that's out for now.  So it's down to these three: HTC One M8, Samsung Galaxy S 5 or LG G3.  Any thoughts or input on these choices?  Is there a better phone coming out in the next month?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One M8, but the S5 also has some custom roms but they are based on touchwizz.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 17, 2014)

teonagode said:


> One M8, but the S5 also has some custom roms but they are based on touchwizz.

Click to collapse



I usually run Nova Launcher, so as long as I can load up Cyanogenmod, I'm good.


----------



## teonagode (Sep 17, 2014)

ned4spd8874 said:


> I usually run Nova Launcher, so as long as I can load up Cyanogenmod, I'm good.

Click to collapse



Yup the M8, and the international S5 have cyanogenmod supoort


----------



## Mandeep148 (Sep 17, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Htc One M8
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





teonagode said:


> Yup the M8, and the international S5 have cyanogenmod supoort

Click to collapse



thanks for suggesting 
i also like htc one m8, but i heard that they launching another flagship smartphone?
if its true then that is what i dont like  sony also do same.


----------



## teonagode (Sep 17, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> thanks for suggesting
> i also like htc one m8, but i heard that they launching another flagship smartphone?
> if its true then that is what i dont like  sony also do same.

Click to collapse



Nope, not another flagship, just some selfie phone as htc has learned it's lesson with the One X and One X+.


----------



## Burt Macklin FBI (Sep 17, 2014)

I have a couple of months till I upgrade, but that means that the HTC One M8 will be pretty cheap. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

Burt Macklin said:


> I have a couple of months till I upgrade, but that means that the HTC One M8 will be pretty cheap.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I expect it will be €500 +/-

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 17, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yup the M8, and the international S5 have cyanogenmod supoort

Click to collapse



Why do you recommend the M8 over the S5 and the G3?  The G3 seems to have better hardware specs and the S5 has better reviews overall.  Just trying to understand is all.


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 17, 2014)

ned4spd8874 said:


> Why do you recommend the M8 over the S5 and the G3?  The G3 seems to have better hardware specs and the S5 has better reviews overall.  Just trying to understand is all.

Click to collapse



Because you haven't read about the build quality and all the exclusive HTC M8 features and specials attached to the phone like the Boomsound speaker and Sense.
This phone is highly recommended for the people that prefer quality over little CPU like improvements.

Quality will make your purchase worth this days

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member*​


----------



## wacky.ddw (Sep 17, 2014)

What do you guys think off the ZTE Z7 max?

My first device was a ZTE skate a long time ago and I loved it. It even had official CM7. I think the Z7 has great specs for its price the only thing that it is missing is 1GB of ram IMO.

I really loved the Oneplus design and building quality, to bad it had the ghost touches and yellow tint. If it would not have had that it would have been the perfect phone for me. Now the thing is I got every cent refunded but I don't find a device that's as good as the oneplus for that money. I would have bought the OPPO Find 7 since it looks allot like the oneplus but it also seems to have ghost touches...  LINK

So I have been looking at the ZTE Z7 max for a while now. Even tough it does not look as premium as the One plus I think its still a great phone almost all the specs are the same to.

+ Dualsim
+ Sd card slot

- 2GB ram
- No NFC (Who cares)
- No official Cyanogenmod 11 or MIUI.

Do you guys think it will get an XDA section and official CM11 and MIUI?


----------



## bayermunich (Sep 17, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> It has such good development on XDA which contains alot of ported/awesome roms.
> The phone is beastly for what you pay.
> Nothing better in it's price range from a known brand like Samsung and dislike OnePlus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, good to know.  I'll look into it a bit more but I might just end up resorting to and old flip phone or something completely crappy from Ebay or the like.  Not usually an LG guy but I'll have to keep my eye on them.


----------



## bentleyboy (Sep 18, 2014)

xasteras said:


> Got really bored with Samsung bloatware... got bored trying to find a good rom for my 2 years old note 2... I think a clean Google device such as the new nexus is going to be my new device.

Click to collapse



Outside of finding a rom you like, what other problems did you have with your Note 2?  A friend of mine is replacing theirs soon and they were going to sell it to me really cheap, so I was just curious if there's anything else I should know.


----------



## Fr0ztaine (Sep 18, 2014)

LG G2 for me


----------



## chou_ik (Sep 18, 2014)

Hai, i just buy xiaomi 1s , gud perfomance


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

wacky.ddw said:


> What do you guys think off the ZTE Z7 max?
> 
> My first device was a ZTE skate a long time ago and I loved it. It even had official CM7. I think the Z7 has great specs for its price the only thing that it is missing is 1GB of ram IMO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't think so since it's a chinese phone that doesn't have often CM support.

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## youngchaos (Sep 18, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Htc One M8

Click to collapse




Do you think is still Worth buying it? Or should wait for Nexus 6 ?

I've found a perfect M8 Golden with Warranty (May 2014) at 370€ (dot cover incl,lol).


----------



## amlbuton (Sep 18, 2014)

bern using xperia sp, zenfone 4, galaxy note 2 and redmi 1s
my next one would be : 
- have body build like galaxy alpha
- rom 128 gb with 4 gb ram and slot for sd card
- dual sim card slot with dual active with hspa+ and lte
- and of course android L inside


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 18, 2014)

wacky.ddw said:


> What do you guys think off the ZTE Z7 max?
> 
> My first device was a ZTE skate a long time ago and I loved it. It even had official CM7. I think the Z7 has great specs for its price the only thing that it is missing is 1GB of ram IMO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am using the Nubia Z7 and max love it to the max (pun intended), they do not call it the ZTE in China, its like Toyota and Lexus 

It has NFC, there are 2 contacts to the NFC antennas situated at the back of the case when you open it to access the sim slots and SD card.

I love the UI and its running great 

My Antutu Benchmark score on it is 44518. I have all apps running, this includes the Nubia apps and have not disabled ANY pre installed apps. Perhaps it will perform greater, but I am too lazy to do so.

I had it rooted / SU and installed CWM recovery, using a standard modded Z7 max rom for installing gapps. I had a thread on this somewhere in the forums which is now [SOLVED] by a good member of this community.

Having the Chinese Anzhi Market installed and using their widgets, it definitely adds more charm to the on screen outlook of the z7 max.

I can go on and on about the great feeling this phone has brought me, but its a personal thing, you may not like it, or you may. I can say it certainly does not feel Cheap and it feels better than the S5.

With all this said, I bought mine in Shenzhen, China for CNY1,999 which is around US$330 (avoid getting them from resellers as the cost is higher)

Granted there is very little or no dev support for this device here on XDA, it is still okay for me, as I do not usually install roms or mods. 

Even if I need to, I am not worried because there are thousands of dev available for this device in Chinese forums. Now this is a problem if one does not read Chinese (which I do), and THIS is definitely one of the major factors you need to consider if you play around with roms and stuff

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

ok was too lazy to quote the other guy, sorry for this Blink

a quick search on Chinese forums got me this link

http://www.muzisoft.com/soft/78181.html 

Ta dah!!! CM11 for Nubia Z7 max 

Cheers

---------- Post added at 04:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:46 PM ----------

It is actually very easy to get CM11 roms for Chinese phones nowadays like I mentioned.

Dev for Chinese phones in China actually outnumber any dev found here in XDA even for popular phones, as they have tens if not hundreds of thousands of developers on every single release of new phones over there. Only a necessity since they have hundreds of millions of Smartphone users itself in China.

The only problem is shifting through hundreds of forum threads to actually find what you like or need. And this is especially much more difficult if you do not read Chinese


----------



## joisrevi1 (Sep 18, 2014)

I have never had an Iphone, but I like his level actualizacizaciones 5 years keeping them !!!!! my S4 probably stay in android 5 ( if that) and few more months , I'll have to die (or I like it or not ) in cyanogenmod ...
For the rest ... forever Android


----------



## efrenefren (Sep 18, 2014)

maybe an android one since i dont have a lot money


----------



## Stuart Little (Sep 18, 2014)

bentleyboy said:


> Outside of finding a rom you like, what other problems did you have with your Note 2?  A friend of mine is replacing theirs soon and they were going to sell it to me really cheap, so I was just curious if there's anything else I should know.

Click to collapse



You will not be dissapointed with your Note 2, my dad is having one and it's having am official kitkat update and for the cheap price is it armed with a 1,6 Ghz quadcore.
Good choice mate

My Tapatalk Signature: 




*>---> **Senior Support Member <---<
*I provide support for you in the following threads:
For help with choosing a new phone or tablet or getting advice, "What's your next smartphone / What should I buy", "Consolidated Device Comparison/ Q&A/ Discussion Thread!!" and "Not sure what device to buy? Ask here! .

When you enter a thread mentioned above and you want my help, than you should quote or mention me ​


----------



## citBabY (Sep 18, 2014)

Just wanna make sure: Nexus 5 users, is having not MicroSD support a problem? 

Because I think this will be my next smartphone after Grand 2, unless anyone suggesting another smartphone with approximately same budget of Grand 2?


----------



## Desire731 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi. I'm trying to find a dual sim android device that is actually dual sim full active. I must be able to be talking on sim 1, receive a call on sim 2, answer and address the call on sim 2, but still retain the call on sim 1, which is on hold. I also need the device to run 850 on 2g, 3, and 3.5g. I don't need LTE. I'd like between a 4.8" and 5.5" screen.  4.8ish is better tho. I've looked everywhere and something in a smartphone that will fit my needs has been impossible to find. Right now I have an unlocked galaxy s3, 32gb, with a quad core. While I want to combine my work and personal numbers onto one device, I definitely don't want to downgrade into a lesser device. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cuki3r3k83bln (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello. I am new to this forum. Since 6 years I am a big Apple lover and few months ago I bought my first Android device. It's the Galaxy TabPRO 10.1 Wi-Fi. I have bought it just because an iPad with 64 GB was too expensive for me. But without CM it just useless for me. The changes Samsung does to their phones and tablets are horrible in my view. In short I will bust say my next phone will be again an iPhone or an Android phone that is fully supported by CM when I haven't enough money for an iOS device.


----------



## banjara (Sep 18, 2014)

Desire731 said:


> Hi. I'm trying to find a dual sim android device that is actually dual sim full active. I must be able to be talking on sim 1, receive a call on sim 2, answer and address the call on sim 2, but still retain the call on sim 1, which is on hold. I also need the device to run 850 on 2g, 3, and 3.5g. I don't need LTE. I'd like between a 4.8" and 5.5" screen.  4.8ish is better tho. I've looked everywhere and something in a smartphone that will fit my needs has been impossible to find. Right now I have an unlocked galaxy s3, 32gb, with a quad core. While I want to combine my work and personal numbers onto one device, I definitely don't want to downgrade into a lesser device. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



HTC one e8 might be the one for you


----------



## Agakonna (Sep 18, 2014)

*One+*

Right now I think One plus one would be the best even if it's hard to get but its quality-price ratio is splendid.


----------



## force70 (Sep 18, 2014)

Agakonna said:


> Right now I think One plus one would be the best even if it's hard to get but its quality-price ratio is splendid.

Click to collapse



So im guessing you haven't spent much time on the OPO forums  or even  here to read about all the issues with the device and OPO's terrible customer service then?

Its cheap yes but its cheap for a reason...they couldnt even make battery  covers without QA issues and cancelled production. If you cant even produce a simple thing like a battery  cover how do you figure  they can build a device properly?

I was super excited about the device when I heard about it but have certainly changed my mind there after all thats happened.

sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## clevebb (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm waiting for the onePlus also. But by the time it's availabe there may be other options.


----------



## Agakonna (Sep 18, 2014)

force70 said:


> So im guessing you haven't spent much time on the OPO forums  or even  here to read about all the issues with the device and OPO's terrible customer service then?
> 
> Its cheap yes but its cheap for a reason...they couldnt even make battery  covers without QA issues and cancelled production. If you cant even produce a simple thing like a battery  cover how do you figure  they can build a device properly?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Of course there are some downsides but at least their marketing technique is so crafty that they make buyers to crave their devices before they are willing to sell one. In fact I have only read a couple of reviews which admittedly aren't the whole truth. :laugh:


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't know. I hear next people having poor support experiences.

As for the invite system I doubt it is a marketing strategy. I think it is probably a way of testing the device or just that they do not have enough.

I'm good with the lg g3 right now. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Desire731 (Sep 18, 2014)

banjara said:


> HTC one e8 might be the one for you

Click to collapse



I did look at the E8, but wasn't sure if it was dual sim full active. Are you certain it is?


----------



## arhamiq (Sep 19, 2014)

Lg G pro e980, Moto X 2013 or S3 i9300?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Sep 19, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Lg G pro e980, Moto X 2013 or S3 i9300?

Click to collapse



Moto x 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## abs3600 (Sep 19, 2014)

please suggest moto e or the new android one phone(micromax canvas a1) ??


----------



## bentleyboy (Sep 19, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> You will not be dissapointed with your Note 2, my dad is having one and it's having am official kitkat update and for the cheap price is it armed with a 1,6 Ghz quadcore.
> Good choice mate
> 
> My Tapatalk Signature:
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome good to know.  I knew it was a good machine but after reading a bit on here and then freakingmyself out as to why he wants to get rid of it for so cheap, I thought maybe it wouldn't be worth it.  Now I'm all excited again.  Hope to be playing with it as my own sometime this weekend.


----------



## molabee (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm looking for something cheap and decent phone under $200. I only need it for a month or two before buying nexus 6/X or OPO. I'm not much of a phone user so i'm thinking of Nokia lumia 520. It's cheap and looks ok for it's price.

Any suggestions and please do include price of the device? It can be android or windows, doesn't matter.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## ron9 (Sep 20, 2014)

molabee said:


> I'm looking for something cheap and decent phone under $200. I only need it for a month or two before buying nexus 6/X or OPO. I'm not much of a phone user so i'm thinking of Nokia lumia 520. It's cheap and looks ok for it's price.
> 
> Any suggestions and please do include price of the device? It can be android or windows, doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks a lot.

Click to collapse



Bay a OnePlus One


----------



## wacky.ddw (Sep 20, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> I am using the Nubia Z7 and max love it to the max (pun intended), they do not call it the ZTE in China, its like Toyota and Lexus
> 
> It has NFC, there are 2 contacts to the NFC antennas situated at the back of the case when you open it to access the sim slots and SD card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hmm yea I made up my mind, I will wait for the new Nexus since I really want official CM support. And I don't speak chinese so if there is a problem or something there is no forum where I can report bugs or ask for help.


----------



## nbdc (Sep 20, 2014)

arhamiq said:


> Lg G pro e980, Moto X 2013 or S3 i9300?

Click to collapse



As an S3 i9300 owner I certainly wouldn't recommend it, doubt I'll ever buy a Samsung again, liked the phone for the first 6 months of ownership but Samsungs poor product support and terrible software has completely soured me on them. Don't know anything about the other two phones sorry.


----------



## Arktez (Sep 20, 2014)

What phone should i buy after Note 2? Note3 or One plus Note ?


----------



## force70 (Sep 20, 2014)

Arktez said:


> What phone should i buy after Note 2? Note3 or One plus Note ?

Click to collapse



Note 4 of course.. not sure why that wouldnt be on your list lol?

sent from my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## desgrey (Sep 20, 2014)

Eh, I'm probably going to get the Samsung Galaxy S5 or the LG G3, if I can afford it. I'm still pretty happy with my HTC One (the m7), to be honest, though.


----------



## innomi (Sep 21, 2014)

wacky.ddw said:


> Hmm yea I made up my mind, I will wait for the new Nexus since I really want official CM support. And I don't speak chinese so if there is a problem or something there is no forum where I can report bugs or ask for help.

Click to collapse



I do want to make it difficult for you, but you can consider the OnePlus one. 
The comes standard out of the box with cm. And official direct support since they are the main os for the opo. 
It comes alot cheaper then the nexus. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## alienati0n (Sep 21, 2014)

Definitely getting the new moto X when its released in Canada!


----------



## smartdelo (Sep 21, 2014)

iPhone6 and 6plus...for me and my wife...


----------



## Shankar9822 (Sep 21, 2014)

One of my cousin has got RedMI from flipkart. Is there any discussin thread on this phone?


----------



## wacky.ddw (Sep 21, 2014)

innomi said:


> I do want to make it difficult for you, but you can consider the OnePlus one.
> The comes standard out of the box with cm. And official direct support since they are the main os for the opo.
> It comes alot cheaper then the nexus.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



I allready had the Oneplus One for 2 months  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help/ghost-touches-invisible-finger-t2832822


----------



## moiramd (Sep 21, 2014)

Galaxy note 4 that phone is awesome

Sent from my SCH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## birdman5 (Sep 21, 2014)

moiramd said:


> Galaxy note 4 that phone is awesome
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I337 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Agreed, Definitely Note 4


----------



## Andresmoraj (Sep 21, 2014)

Nexus 6


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 21, 2014)

I need a decent tablet under $250 USD


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 21, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I need a decent tablet under $250 USD

Click to collapse



Would say LG G Pad or if your feeling risky get a Xiaomi Miapad imported. 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 21, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Would say LG G Pad or if your feeling risky get a Xiaomi Miapad imported.
> 
> Sent From V500
> Using XDA App

Click to collapse



Either of those quad core? My Samsung tab 2 is 3.5 years old ad is only dual core so it isn't as fast. I would look it up but none of my computers are on.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 21, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Either of those quad core? My Samsung tab 2 is 3.5 years old ad is only dual core so it isn't as fast. I would look it up but none of my computers are on.

Click to collapse



Yeah

LG Pad 8.3 
1.7 GHZ Quad Core Snapdragon 600 CPU 
Adreno 320 GPU


Xiaomi Mipad 
2.2 GHZ Quad Core Tegra K1 CPU
192 Core Kepler GPU 


Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Yeah
> 
> LG Pad 8.3
> 1.7 GHZ Quad Core Snapdragon 600 CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Which do you think is better and will have more development on xda?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Which do you think is better and will have more development on xda?

Click to collapse



G Pad definatly

The Xiaomi Mipad is like 3× more powerful, but the problem is you would need to be fluent in Chinese to get a decent ROM on it. A dev here has linked to CM 11 on it, but I can't find thread at this minute. 

I currently own the G Pad, great device. I have a custom ROM and Kernel very very fluid.
Granted, it isn't the best hardware out, but its more than capable to run any app, in terms of games i would say 2 years and you would notice the drop in performance, but hey, how fast technology is going that acceptable (kinda) haha. 
But if web browsing, music, movies, YouTube is more your thing then this little beauty is brilliant. 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> G Pad definatly
> 
> The Xiaomi Mipad is like 3× more powerful, but the problem is you would need to be fluent in Chinese to get a decent ROM on it. A dev here has linked to CM 11 on it, but I can't find thread at this minute.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What I have now works for browsing,  YouTube,  etc. It is just slow for games and has poor battery life.

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------

Also,  does it have a microsd card slot and if so can apps be moved to it?  I noticed it has a USB port which is cool. I found it for $150 USD with free shipping or in store pickup from best buy for the 7inch version.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> What I have now works for browsing,  YouTube,  etc. It is just slow for games and has poor battery life.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:41 PM ----------
> 
> Also,  does it have a microsd card slot and if so can apps be moved to it?  I noticed it has a USB port which is cool. I found it for $150 USD with free shipping or in store pickup from best buy for the 7inch version.

Click to collapse



Yes it has a Micro SD slot (supports up to 64 GB) and I would say get the G Pad 8.3 version, 
Best out of the GPads in retail at the minute. 

(V700) 10.1 variant has a Snapdragon 400 CPU 
& 
Adrenal 305 
1280 × 800 screen resolution 

(V400) has identical specs to the 10.1 inch version. 

Where as the 8.3 version has 
The specs I noted above 
Snapdragon 600 
Adreno 320 
plus a 1080p display. 

Personally the V500 is the better deal.
There's great deals on Ebay or your local retail. 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Yes it has a Micro SD slot (supports up to 64 GB) and I would say get the G Pad 8.3 version,
> Best out of the GPads in retail at the minute.
> 
> (V700) 10.1 variant has a Snapdragon 400 CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



I was wanting the 8 inch version,  but it is $100 more than the 7 inch,  but it does have twice the storage. Can apps be moved to the SD card?

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 PM ----------




jrc2 said:


> I was wanting the 8 inch version,  but it is $100 more than the 7 inch,  but it does have twice the storage. Can apps be moved to the SD card?

Click to collapse



BTW I was looking at the v400 (7inch)


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I was wanting the 8 inch version,  but it is $100 more than the 7 inch,  but it does have twice the storage. Can apps be moved to the SD card?

Click to collapse



Not on stock unfortunately (Googles fault) 
But ones root is acquired a quick edit of the platform.xml file in data/xxx then App data can be moved to the External SD card. 
And price should be down now I paid 375 dollars when it first come out that's about 230 pound.  

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Not on stock unfortunately (Googles fault)
> But ones root is acquired a quick edit of the platform.xml file in data/xxx then App data can be moved to the External SD card.
> And price should be down now I paid 375 dollars when it first come out that's about 230 pound.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was saying us dollars.  

The 8inch was 250 which it is top end of my price range.

---------- Post added at 09:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

I found a v500 for $220 on sale. Is it this year's model?  It is listed as JB on Newegg (where it is on sale)  and the v400 is listed at KK at best buy.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I was saying us dollars.
> 
> The 8inch was 250 which it is top end of my price range.

Click to collapse



Yeah I guessed you was from US so instead of putting pounds I put dollars  
And its up to you, there are many many many tablets out there to choose from, Sony, Samsung, LG are the main 3 now I think with Samsung on top. 
There also the Chinese market (which I won't go into now) 
Read up on them and make a decision mate, best of luck. 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

@LiamAtkins90
Did you see my second post?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> @LiamAtkins90
> Did you see my second post?

Click to collapse



Just seen it, V500 was released december 2013, and ships with 4.2.2 installed 
V700 & V400 models ship with KK installed because by the time of release the V500 got KK update. 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

So they are the same year model or is the v400 ahead?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> So they are the same year model or is the v400 ahead?

Click to collapse



No not the same V500 December 2013 release 

V400 & V700 release July 2014 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

So will the v400 be getting updates after the v500?


----------



## leonmorlando (Sep 22, 2014)

I was considering getting an Xperia Z1 Compact to replace my aging Galaxy Music. Has anyone any input to give about it?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> So will the v400 be getting updates after the v500?

Click to collapse



I actually don't know, 
I know LG hasn't given any words on an Android L realese for the V500 
And I guess the same could be said for the other 2. 
I hope LG do update it and don't just throw them aside now that the G3 is out  
That's why I love ROMs, and developers here on XDA.
Devices get love long after the OEM's made it an orphan lol 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App

---------- Post added at 02:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:59 AM ----------

If I had to guess I'd say all 3 LG devices are at their manufactory upgrade ends.
And any future update would be done through ROMs from the forums  

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

leonmorlando said:


> I was considering getting an Xperia Z1 Compact to replace my aging Galaxy Music. Has anyone any input to give about it?

Click to collapse



Looks brilliant spec wise. Couldn't give any input though sorry, 
You should go for it.

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I might just wait for Android L and a good sale.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> I might just wait for Android L and a good sale.

Click to collapse



Yeah that is your best bet, I'm waiting for the Nexus 9 personally, looks a monster. 
Hope it ships with the 64 bit Denver CPU 

Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

Now I just need to finishing developing MIUI for my phone and hope I get donations in the jrc2 needs a new tablet fund. I did like the USB port on the g pad. Do you think it will get L or not? How hard is it to root? Is the bootloader locked? I am asking this about the 8.3inch version.


----------



## kadektop2 (Sep 22, 2014)

I don't know for sure but either Xperia Z3 or an iPhone. As I already have Xperia SP, maybe I'll get an iPhone to make it different.


----------



## chahalnitesh (Sep 22, 2014)

yes bro but you can also buy a z3 because there is a lot of custom rom coming for z3 

Sent from my Karbonn Titanium S5 Plus using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Now I just need to finishing developing MIUI for my phone and hope I get donations in the jrc2 needs a new tablet fund. I did like the USB port on the g pad. Do you think it will get L or not? How hard is it to root? Is the bootloader locked? I am asking this about the 8.3inch version.

Click to collapse



I hope you also get the funding friend  
And fairly simple, I rooted with Kingo root (PC root method) 
But now I've read an application called Towel Root works on it. 
(Maybe you have read about it?) 
Then I flashed 2.3.6.0 TWRP through flashify, which had the Loki exploit in the file (something about the bootloader can't be unlocked but this exploit allows custom recoveries on the device) 
Then flashed TWRP 2.3.6.2 from inside TWRP to update recovery. 
As the recovery has now updated to 2.3.7.0 (I think) it may be a different method.
(Me, I'm sticking with the 2.3.6.2 version no issues what so ever on that version)
Backup Stock ROM 
Flash away! 


As I said it may be different because keep in mind these where the steps I took in December last year,
The only step I would recommend is trying the Towel Root app to (maybe) gain root access and using the flashify app to flash recovery,


Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## John Wickman (Sep 22, 2014)

*iphone 6 plus*

Probably get the iPhone 6 plus.


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 22, 2014)

John Wickman said:


> Probably get the iPhone 6 plus.

Click to collapse



Why?

It is twice the cost, half  the features and specs.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> I hope you also get the funding friend
> And fairly simple, I rooted with Kingo root (PC root method)
> But now I've read an application called Towel Root works on it.
> (Maybe you have read about it?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think it will get an android L rom? I'm trying to decide if I should take advantage of the sales now and then flash L on it or wait for a different tablet.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Do you think it will get an android L rom? I'm trying to decide if I should take advantage of the sales now and then flash L on it or wait for a different tablet.

Click to collapse



A stock LG android L ROM? No I doubt it. 
A dev ROM based on 5.0 firmware? Very likely. 
And I think you should wait for the Nexus 9 (honest opinion) the Hardware (TK1) beats the Snapdragon 810 in benchmarks and the S810 hasn't come to retail yet. 
There are currently 2 devices with the K1 processer Xiaomi Mipad (mentioned above) &  Nvidea Shield Tablet. The Next Nexus will feature the K1 processor simply because it beasts anything from Qualcomm. And with Googles backing many games will be bought to it (PC ports) 



Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> A stock LG android L ROM? No I doubt it.
> A dev ROM based on 5.0 firmware? Very likely.
> And I think you should wait for the Nexus 9 (honest opinion) the Hardware (TK1) beats the Snapdragon 810 in benchmarks and the S810 hasn't come to retail yet.
> There are currently 2 devices with the K1 processer Xiaomi Mipad (mentioned above) &  Nvidea Shield Tablet. The Next Nexus will feature the K1 processor simply because it beasts anything from Qualcomm. And with Googles backing many games will be bought to it (PC ports)
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think it will run less than $250 U. S. dollars?


----------



## @bmeizner (Sep 22, 2014)

It'll be anything but Samsung. Probably a Google model.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 22, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Do you think it will run less than $250 U. S. dollars?

Click to collapse



http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/0...-is-on-sale-for-225-125-off-retail-at-newegg/

$225 brand new Newegg 


New Nexus 9 tablet will be $299 16GB 
                                           $399 32GB 


Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## jrc2 (Sep 22, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/0...-is-on-sale-for-225-125-off-retail-at-newegg/
> 
> $225 brand new Newegg
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I was talking about he nexus 9. I found that deal yesterday when I randomly searched for it on Newegg


----------



## Taha mufaddal (Sep 23, 2014)

Guys not bad to buy Asus zenfone 5  at very low price many features are available its not even bad to buy it at 15000


----------



## shatk.info (Sep 23, 2014)

*Sony Xperia Z3*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia Z3:good::good::good::good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## TheFastGT (Sep 23, 2014)

Mmmm...i'm good with my N7100, but if i should change device...i think the brst choice is LG G3!

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Sep 23, 2014)

TheFastGT said:


> Mmmm...i'm good with my N7100, but if i should change device...i think the brst choice is LG G3!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You shoule go for the Note 4, the G3 is underpowered.


----------



## TheFastGT (Sep 23, 2014)

I can think about it.... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AbdulRaufLiaqat (Sep 24, 2014)

Waiting for Android L update for Nexus 5


----------



## efgpho3nix (Sep 24, 2014)

I,did a big mistake. I buyed nokia xl and got to know that the new nokia x2 got nsp2.0 . And nokias also dont support googleplay services


----------



## SamehSpiky (Sep 24, 2014)

note 5


----------



## darkdreamingdan (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone got a z3 compact? Reading reviews it seems like my perfect phone - I don't have big hands. I just worry downgrading from n4's big screen may be troublesome.  Anyone got ahold of one yet?


----------



## Inveready (Sep 24, 2014)

LG G3


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Sep 24, 2014)

im planning to buy the xperia Z1 this coming december..woot woot!


----------



## teonagode (Sep 24, 2014)

cheeze.keyk said:


> im planning to buy the xperia Z1 this coming december..woot woot!

Click to collapse



Better go for the Z2 as it has goten cheaper


----------



## clyde2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Motorola G or Motorola G 2nd.

I like the first one minimal design.
I like the second, larger screen and SD card, better camera and Android L upgrade.
But when asked Motorola Support if Moto G 2nd would have smaller battery life because of big screen, stereo speakers, SD card and Dual SIM, the answer was yes!

So I'm stuck. Also saw a lot of problems at Motorola support forum.
But of course, these people could be the minority.


----------



## miraculi (Sep 24, 2014)

*best smartphone for $250*

Hello,
I'd like to spend up to $250 (200€) on a smartphone.

Musts:

-microSD slot
-compass and good gps module (for outdoor navigation)


Things I value:

-good camera (as good as possible in this price range, I know one has to spend more to get really good image quality, but I'd like to be able  to take decent pictures both when I'm outside in nature and inside (mainly documents -> no fixed focus)

-good sound( I'd like to use my phone as a full-time replacement for my dap (sandisk sansa)

-battery life

- new Android updates

Things that don't matter to me:

-processing power for games etc
- big sceen / high resolution
      I just want to use the phone for navigation, photos, music, surfing and occasionally reading kindle books if I haven't go my kindle with me


Phones I chose so far:

Moto G2 (2014 edition)
-5"-screen might be to big for me and it results in poorer battery life
-in Germany only the 8GB version is available for 199€ ($255)
- I discovered a SAR-value of 1,63 according to a user, which would be really high but couldn't that be the value for using two SIMs? I would just use one

+newest Android version, update to L guaranteed

Acer Zenfone 5
-screen size is 5inch as well, but 
10€ cheaper and with 16GB internal storage
+Android L confirmed, too

How do these two compare in battery life, camera, audio quality and gps?
Are there other phones I should consider at this price point?
Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## minalegend (Sep 25, 2014)

*My next mobile*

i will boug innjoo i2 its very good and low price.


----------



## garcia.sl (Sep 25, 2014)

note 5 too

---------- Post added at 07:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 AM ----------

I think that the best android Brand is Sony Xperia and you?


----------



## oleg.derevenetz (Sep 25, 2014)

garcia.sl said:


> I think that the best android Brand is Sony Xperia and you?

Click to collapse



Sure. Z1 Compact is the best so far. However, now there is also a Z3


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well, I thought I had decided on the HTC M8, but I just found out that the battery is not replaceable.  Don't know if I like that.  I don't know how many times I've had to pull a battery for a locked up phone or it just acting weird.  Thinking more about the LG G3 now.


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 25, 2014)

I buy and sell phones.  My favorites are 1 lg g flex, 2 one plus one, 3 lg g3, 4 Note 3, 5 Sony Z2, 6 Nexus 5, and 6 HTC M8.   Even though my favorite 2 of 3 is LG, I will not be buying another one because of the locked down boot loader and the fact I can't root my g flex without downgrading.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 25, 2014)

BrownDog99 said:


> I buy and sell phones.  My favorites are 1 lg g flex, 2 one plus one, 3 lg g3, 4 Note 3, 5 Sony Z2, 6 Nexus 5, and 6 HTC M8.   Even though my favorite 2 of 3 is LG, I will not be buying another one because of the locked down boot loader and the fact I can't root my g flex without downgrading.

Click to collapse



But I read that you could unlock the bootloader for the G3.


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 25, 2014)

ned4spd8874 said:


> But I read that you could unlock the bootloader for the G3.

Click to collapse



No you can't, they refuse to release code to unlock

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 PM ----------

Even though I rated the m8 6th, it was the fastest phone I found, but the camera, and the fact I like 5.5+ screens.  It was also the most boring for me.  It was the best looking on outside of Phone and the fastest, so to each his own I guess.  If you want camera, go with the G3, but I found it a little slow compared to the one plus and believe it or not, the LG G Flex, and Note 3


----------



## puLse2D (Sep 25, 2014)

I <3 China Smartphones


----------



## moreno1982 (Sep 25, 2014)

*The new Moto X*

I was intending to keep my Galaxy Express as long as it holds up reasonably well... but the new Moto X is making me think otherwise


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 25, 2014)

BrownDog99 said:


> No you can't, they refuse to release code to unlock

Click to collapse



Not even with Stump Root or PurpleDrake?


----------



## garcia.sl (Sep 25, 2014)

I think buy Sony Xperia Z2 for testing applications because i´m starting to develop for android. I have an App, its name is Flappyfinger


----------



## teonagode (Sep 26, 2014)

garcia.sl said:


> I think buy Sony Xperia Z2 for testing applications because i´m starting to develop for android. I have an App, its name is Flappyfinger

Click to collapse



Nexus phones are usually the standard for developers


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 26, 2014)

It will root with stump root.  Hmm purple drake, I am going to give that a try on my g flex, can't find root method without downgrading with this model.  Ya you can root he, just not unlock boot loader


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 26, 2014)

BrownDog99 said:


> It will root with stump root.  Hmm purple drake, I am going to give that a try on my g flex, can't find root method without downgrading with this model.  Ya you can root he, just not unlock boot loader

Click to collapse



Interesting!  Good to know, I thought it was unlockable from reading the posts.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Sep 26, 2014)

Yea I just checked the vzw g3 section. No roms. Hopefully they can get safe strap

sent from your moms phone


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 26, 2014)

93fuelslut said:


> Yea I just checked the vzw g3 section. No roms. Hopefully they can get safe strap
> 
> sent from your moms phone

Click to collapse



But there appears to be in the T-Mobile section.  That's where we are going to switch to.  We are going from Verizon to T-Mobile.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/tmobile-lg-g3/development


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Sep 26, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Better go for the Z2 as it has goten cheaper

Click to collapse



im short in budget but let me see if i can afford the Z2. :laugh:


----------



## nightcervant (Sep 26, 2014)

Now I own a HTC One M7, M9 I hope will never be created by HTC, and that will be my next phone


----------



## joshua.b (Sep 26, 2014)

nightcervant said:


> Now I own a HTC One M7, M9 I hope will never be created by HTC, and that will be my next phone

Click to collapse



What's wrong with HTC?


----------



## DrekavacXXL (Sep 26, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> What's wrong with HTC?

Click to collapse



Yes, why don't you like HTC? IMO it is one of best brands.


----------



## yashade2001 (Sep 26, 2014)

DrekavacXXL said:


> Yes, why don't you like HTC? IMO it is one of best brands.

Click to collapse



Umm, i don't think so


----------



## BrownDog99 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ya it seems the t mobile g3 is unlocked some how.  Same thing with g flex t mobile can root easily on 4.4.2.  If I lived in states, I would get an unlocked t mobile


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Sep 26, 2014)

BrownDog99 said:


> Ya it seems the t mobile g3 is unlocked some how.  Same thing with g flex t mobile can root easily on 4.4.2.  If I lived in states, I would get an unlocked t mobile

Click to collapse



Well now I don't know again!  G3 or M8?  The M8 seems to have better quality and slightly higher reviews.


----------



## puLse2D (Sep 26, 2014)

What is happen in 5 years? 2x8 Core 8GB Ram ...  only for a simple app


----------



## uj91 (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm from India, currently owning Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos I9082 (Rooted- running on AOSP based LIQUID SMOOTH ROM v3.2)
I'm gonna pass it on to my younger brother.. And I'm looking for a new android device below 15000 Indian Rupees ₹
Based on the future developer support, I've zeroed in on 2 devices in this price range.. I want to choose 1 out of them.. I'm confused. Please help...
1.) Google Nexus 7 v2013 (price- 15200 ₹)
or
2.) New Android One (price- 6200)


----------



## 20001471 (Sep 26, 2014)

Probably the new moto G... Now I've got a terrible lg l5:crying:

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




uj91 said:


> I'm from India, currently owning Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos I9082 (Rooted- running on AOSP based LIQUID SMOOTH ROM v3.2)
> I'm gonna pass it on to my younger brother.. And I'm looking for a new android device below 15000 Indian Rupees ₹
> Based on the future developer support, I've zeroed in on 2 devices in this price range.. I want to choose 1 out of them.. I'm confused. Please help...
> 1.) Google Nexus 7 v2013 (price- 15200 ₹)
> ...

Click to collapse




Isn't nexus 7 a tablet?


----------



## winargo (Sep 27, 2014)

My next phone will be htc one m8 cos its totally moster hardware and software and its hot for people like me also it has nice rear speakers


----------



## r0bertt (Sep 27, 2014)

For sure one plus one 

Wysłane z mojego HM 1SW przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## fear2433 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Moto X or Nexus 6 ?*

I love stock android.
But i heard upcoming nexus 6 is a phablet. 
Will a smaller version be available? Or shoul I go with New MotoX ?
Opinions?


----------



## ShiAili (Sep 27, 2014)

Whenever I look at phones, I am most concerned about band/network support. I live in both Taiwan and the US, so I need both the US's messed up LTE band plan and Taiwan's mix of B3, B8, and B28. I really, really want a dual SIM device that has full support for US T-Mo and AT&T (AT&T for coverage, T-mo for data), plus the band support for Taiwan. I imagine I'm very much a minority, though.


----------



## Skippyjan (Sep 27, 2014)

I think I would go for a smaller one. I really like the Sony Z3 compact.


----------



## tiwi90 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi to all;
my next smartphone will be probably the note 4 or nexus 6..but only if when the price will be accetable


----------



## Planterz (Sep 27, 2014)

Skippyjan said:


> I think I would go for a smaller one. I really like the Sony Z3 compact.

Click to collapse



I have a feeling Sony is gonna sell a ton of these. The took a great idea in the Z1C (small flagship Android with no compromise in specs) that every other company is ignoring, and improved upon it in every way possible.



tiwi90 said:


> Hi to all;
> my next smartphone will be probably the note 4 or nexus 6..but only if when the price will be accetable

Click to collapse



The price on these won't drop after launch. In fact, they probably won't drop until the Note 5 or Nexus 6 replacement comes out.


----------



## xnv (Sep 27, 2014)

Only Nexus (or Silver) phones from now on.


----------



## force70 (Sep 27, 2014)

cheeze.keyk said:


> im planning to buy the xperia Z1 this coming december..woot woot!

Click to collapse



Isnt the Z3 out already if not soon?  Z1 is pretty much obsolete..2 versions after it now

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## wulsic (Sep 27, 2014)

My next smartphone will be the LG G2 or the Nexus5 Still have to decide I think the Nexus5,
My Future smartphone would be the LG G4 or some alien like phone.


----------



## force70 (Sep 28, 2014)

wulsic said:


> My next smartphone will be the LG G2 or the Nexus5 Still have to decide I think the Nexus5,
> My Future smartphone would be the LG G4 or some alien like phone.

Click to collapse



Same thing both obsolete,  well the nexus not yet but the nexus 6 isnt that far off. 

Not sure why people who are in the market for a new device buy old versions when there are newer and more advanced models already available?

Dont sell yourself short guys, go for the newest model available!



sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## christiandavid1990 (Sep 28, 2014)

I will get a Lg Optimus G pro  :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Planterz (Sep 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Same thing both obsolete,  well the nexus not yet but the nexus 6 isnt that far off.
> 
> Not sure why people who are in the market for a new device buy old versions when there are newer and more advanced models already available?
> 
> Dont sell yourself short guys, go for the newest model available!

Click to collapse



Not everybody has unlimited funds. There ain't a dang thing wrong with the Nexus 5, Xperia Z1 Compact, or LG G2 when it comes to specs. They're all high-performance devices with more than enough power to do whatever you want or expect it to do. Waiting for a new model and going with the previous model saves the buyer a couple hundred bucks or more. My Nexus 4 is 2 years old and nearly 2 generations behind, but it runs everything smooth as butter, even graphically intense 3D games like Goat Simulator, and it's 1/3 the price of a G3, GS5, or any other flagship.


----------



## nightcervant (Sep 28, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> What's wrong with HTC?

Click to collapse



I'm sorry I was wrong to write, I wanted to say "I hope you will create an M9". My mistake xD


----------



## kooblue (Sep 28, 2014)

maybe iPhone  5S


----------



## wulsic (Sep 28, 2014)

@force70 Well the reason I can't go for the newest immediately is because I don't have enough money for it and I also can't have a job yet. For me the nexus5 or the lg g2 is good enough at the moment. Those devices are almost lag less with the things these days so I'm happy with it   also nexus5 will have still alot of development .


----------



## force70 (Sep 28, 2014)

I wish I had unlimited funds also, lol...who wouldn't! 

I had both the G2 and the nexus 5, the nexus went back after a few days..it was really a cheaply put together device. maybe they improved that in later builds as I had one of the first batches.

The g2 was one of the best devices ive ever owned,, id still have it if it had expandable storage..32gb is nowhere near enough storage.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## wulsic (Sep 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> I wish I had unlimited funds also, lol...who wouldn't!
> 
> I had both the G2 and the nexus 5, the nexus went back after a few days..it was really a cheaply put together device. maybe they improved that in later builds as I had one of the first batches.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I also think that the G2 is better then the Nexus5 but the downside on the G2 is
Display vertical lines problem and digitizer problems could occur high chance
and locked bootloader but the first one is the biggest deal for me. so I still have to decide, already thinking for almost 3 months


----------



## xyyx (Sep 28, 2014)

Any with QCOM.


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 28, 2014)

Defintely going to the dark side with iPhone 6+ ... welcome home apple .. its been a while

Was rather impress with a hands on at the shop, not to mention it has better build quality than the M8, sorry folks this is a matter of personal opinion, and it did outscore the M8 by 20 pounds at a recent bend test.

iOS 8 doesn't feel much different from iOS7 for the couple of minutes it was in my hand.

Well can't wait to get one on my next trip to Hong Kong / China. 

In the meantime still keeping my eyes open for any fab 805 SoC or better Androids out there.


----------



## innomi (Sep 28, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Defintely going to the dark side with iPhone 6+ ... welcome home apple .. its been a while
> 
> Was rather impress with a hands on at the shop, not to mention it has better build quality than the M8, sorry folks this is a matter of personal opinion, and it did outscore the M8 by 20 pounds at a recent bend test.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you buy a nexus 4?same hardware except the screen size. And a lot cheaper. Plus you don't have to deal with the crap ios

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## force70 (Sep 28, 2014)

wulsic said:


> I also think that the G2 is better then the Nexus5 but the downside on the G2 is
> Display vertical lines problem and digitizer problems could occur high chance
> and locked bootloader but the first one is the biggest deal for me. so I still have to decide, already thinking for almost 3 months [/QUOTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## sh1n0da (Sep 28, 2014)

Note 3 or 4, Xiaomi from Mi2 to Mi 4 And LG G3 I think are best phones now


----------



## Javinotfound (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm using a Nexus 5, and I think that my next phone will be the future HTC One (M9).


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> Why don't you buy a nexus 4?same hardware except the screen size. And a lot cheaper. Plus you don't have to deal with the crap ios
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Ooh that infamous iphone 6 and nexus 4 thingamajig someone posted 

Well I like the iPhone 6 plus and the way it feels in my hands, I am not too bothered about phone OS. Thats all that matters.

Like I said I am waiting for something great with 805 SoC or better coming from Android flagships as well.

2 great phones regardless the OS is always better than just 1  MUAHAHHAHAHAH

Cheeeeeeeerrrrriiiooosss


----------



## jan922 (Sep 28, 2014)

Will take a look at the New nexus, currently I am fine with my Note 3 and the awesome battery life


----------



## Zraus (Sep 29, 2014)

What about Lenovo S860?

4000 mAh of battery.


----------



## 7sen (Sep 29, 2014)

having sony z1   
i want take nexus 5  but  the battery    any suggests  for me  
i don't need phone bigger than 5 inch


----------



## force70 (Sep 29, 2014)

7sen said:


> having sony z1
> i want take nexus 5  but  the battery    any suggests  for me
> i don't need phone bigger than 5 inch

Click to collapse



Id stick with the Z1 over the nexus 5..wayyyyy better quality all around

If your bootloader cant be unlocked then thats another thing.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## 7sen (Sep 29, 2014)

force70 said:


> Id stick with the Z1 over the nexus 5..wayyyyy better quality all around
> 
> If your bootloader cant be unlocked then thats another thing.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Unlock already ?. 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 29, 2014)

7sen said:


> having sony z1
> i want take nexus 5  but  the battery    any suggests  for me
> i don't need phone bigger than 5 inch

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with my Nexus5 battery or quality! And it rocks on XDA!


----------



## zaryab360 (Sep 29, 2014)

Moto X (2013) or Galaxy S3 (i9300)?


----------



## Tqr (Sep 29, 2014)

One Plus One for a lot of reasons


----------



## BladeRunner (Sep 29, 2014)

skyofhigh said:


> iPhone 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



boooo


----------



## ForeheadMonster (Sep 29, 2014)

skyofhigh said:


> iPhone 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Will it bend? xD

My next one is gonna be the LG G3, but I'm gonna wait for the price to drop. Ain't nobody got cash for that.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 29, 2014)

ForeheadMonster said:


> My next one is gonna be the LG G3, but I'm gonna wait for the price to drop. Ain't nobody got cash for that.

Click to collapse



LMAO!


Sent From V500
Using XDA App


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2014)

Nexus 6 Shamu for home use and travel. Sony Xperia Z3 Compact for daily use.


----------



## yav (Sep 29, 2014)

Galaxy S6 or should I buy Note 4 ?


----------



## teonagode (Sep 29, 2014)

galaxys said:


> Nothing wrong with my Nexus5 battery or quality! And it rocks on XDA!

Click to collapse



Same here and 
+1 

---------- Post added at 05:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------




LiamAtkins90 said:


> LMAO!
> 
> 
> Sent From V500
> Using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## bamjoe (Sep 29, 2014)

I ordered an HTC One M8 (on its way), but I am now thinking I should have gone with a Moto X (2014) or to a lesser extent an LG G3.  What does everyone think?


----------



## iMarv (Sep 29, 2014)

Note 4 Edge!


----------



## marcusloke (Sep 30, 2014)

bamjoe said:


> I ordered an HTC One M8 (on its way), but I am now thinking I should have gone with a Moto X (2014) or to a lesser extent an LG G3.  What does everyone think?

Click to collapse



Its a good choice with the M8, since performance wise its is up there above the other 2.

On top of that its design is awesome.

I understand about the LG G3 since it has 3GB ram, but unfortunately its performance is not that much better and in some cases even lower than the M8. I speak from facts on performance benchmarks you can google easily. The biggest problem is having a 5.5" QHD screen on a Adreno 330 chip which some reviews say causes throttling and thus performance issues.

At my area the Moto X Gen 2 is the cheaper of these 3, and has the same specs and same hardware MINUS the 3GB on the LG G3.

Of course as said on the top on this post, the M8 beats the other 2 hands down on design, feel and build.

BUT the caveat being that with all this said its just my personal feel and opinion, you may or may not agree 

Cheers


----------



## bamjoe (Sep 30, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Its a good choice with the M8, since performance wise its is up there above the other 2.
> 
> On top of that its design is awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your opinion.  I was feeling pretty confident, but I just love the look of the Nexus along with the close to pure android.


----------



## agalenko (Sep 30, 2014)

I dont see any reason to pay full price for any new phone this year and upgrade G2 right now. However, prices for used LG G3 are getting close to 400, so it is very tempting to get it but I am really afraid of all those IMEI scams. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 30, 2014)

marcusloke said:


> Its a good choice with the M8, since performance wise its is up there above the other 2.
> 
> On top of that its design is awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Benchmarks are really kind of worthless and do not translate to every day use.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Sep 30, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> Benchmarks are really kind of worthless and do not translate to every day use.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its not only about benchmarks but a fact that the G3 throttles down quickly because of underpowered hardware.

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




marcusloke said:


> Its a good choice with the M8, since performance wise its is up there above the other 2.
> 
> On top of that its design is awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot to add that it beats the new Moto X in battery life also


----------



## Richieboy67 (Sep 30, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Its not only about benchmarks but a fact that the G3 throttles down quickly because of underpowered hardware.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't had that experience and I've tried to make it happen.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kkapoorr (Sep 30, 2014)

agalenko said:


> I dont see any reason to pay full price for any new phone this year and upgrade G2 right now. However, prices for used LG G3 are getting close to 400, so it is very tempting to get it but I am really afraid of all those IMEI scams. Decisions decisions.

Click to collapse



LG G3 has IMEI scams? Do explain. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## teonagode (Sep 30, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> I haven't had that experience and I've tried to make it happen.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try gaming for an hour or two


----------



## agalenko (Sep 30, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> LG G3 has IMEI scams? Do explain.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any used GSM phone might get blocked by the original buyer. I am just saying prices on used G3 are looking good now but buying used has its problems. There are tons of threads like this on the subject:

http://community.ebay.com/t5/Electronics/Phone-ends-up-with-blocked-IMEI/td-p/2714753

The gist of it:


> This is interesting... something nobody tells you anywhere - that basically if you buy any 2nd hand phone it can stop working and be unusable in many months time!

Click to collapse



Basically buyers of used phone dont have much protection, so buying used has become way too risky.


----------



## force70 (Sep 30, 2014)

agalenko said:


> Any used GSM phone might get blocked by the original buyer. I am just saying prices on used G3 are looking good now but buying used has its problems. There are tons of threads like this on the subject:
> 
> http://community.ebay.com/t5/Electronics/Phone-ends-up-with-blocked-IMEI/td-p/2714753
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only way to circumvent this is to purchase a phone from a diff carrier.

If I buy a tmobile device and its imei is blacklist it doesn't matter since im on rogers in canada. Id never buy a used phone from the same carrier or country  for this reason and to be double safe.

If your on att for example buy a rogers or bell device...no worries of black listing

From what ive read also a gsm device has had to have had a sim card activate in it for it to be able to get black listed. So even if the device is bought private but still sealed in the box you are safe.

Someone please correct me if that is not the case?

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## migui88 (Sep 30, 2014)

My next phone will be a Bq!


----------



## knotrkr (Sep 30, 2014)

I have the LG G FLEX now. I'm going to check out the note 4 but I really love this flex. I'll probably stick with this for awhile.


----------



## juymelc (Sep 30, 2014)

nictki said:


> :angel: +1

Click to collapse



+2

Enviado desde la isla de Camarón


----------



## nemesis1304 (Sep 30, 2014)

Galaxy Note 4 is my Favorite.


----------



## luqeckr (Oct 1, 2014)

The Moto X is always impress me..
it's a sample that specs on phone isn't everything
although the specs is good, but they focus on how you use the feats inside


----------



## muhib.al.karim (Oct 1, 2014)

One plus one...or LG G3 3gb version. 

Sent from my GT-I9305N using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgebizkit (Oct 1, 2014)

jan922 said:


> Will take a look at the New nexus, currently I am fine with my Note 3 and the awesome battery life

Click to collapse



I wish my note 3 had amazing battery life... Go out and activate 3/4g and you almost see the battery bar run down lol

--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## luqeckr (Oct 1, 2014)

Asus zenfone 4 is my next secondary phone, it cheap and fast, it's fit for basic usage
for primary, between blackberry passport or moto x 2nd gen or the xperia z3 compact to do the hard work


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mi3 or wait for Mi4 in India?

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Sent1n3L (Oct 1, 2014)

i have a optimus gt540 and Motorola Photon 4g LTE ( still in devlopment fixing some issues ...mostly with rom's and related stuff) 
But im thinking to get a One plus one phone


----------



## citBabY (Oct 1, 2014)

Almost every phone has a con... No fully completed smartphone nowadays? ?


----------



## maverix13 (Oct 1, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Go for note

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 PM ----------




citBabY said:


> Almost every phone has a con... No fully completed smartphone nowadays? ?

Click to collapse



Tàààààààotally true

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




shubh_007 said:


> Mi3 or wait for Mi4 in India?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Wait. I think the wait is worth it.


----------



## Geordie Affy (Oct 1, 2014)

muhib.al.karim said:


> One plus one...or LG G3 3gb version.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305N using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For me its OnePlus One/LG G2 (maybe Nexus will wait and see what they release)  ... the G3 isnt worth the extra cost compared to G2 if you ask me. If I buy the G2 I'm going to put the G3 ROM on it and I reckon it'll be brilliant.


----------



## croppz (Oct 1, 2014)

Moved to the M8 from the 5s and am glad to be back on android 

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ok2nvnexus (Oct 1, 2014)

Just went from the note 3 to the LG g3 and absolutely love this phone...I know it is Locked down and all but it's the first phone I haven't wanted or needed to root it...


----------



## fahadsul3man (Oct 1, 2014)

citBabY said:


> Almost every phone has a con... No fully completed smartphone nowadays? ?

Click to collapse



completed smartphone ? you mean like fully manufactured ? or semi developed :silly:


----------



## citBabY (Oct 1, 2014)

fahadsul3man said:


> completed smartphone ? you mean like fully manufactured ? or semi developed :silly:

Click to collapse



I mean a smartphone that has no disadvantages at all! A lot of phones have have many good perks but in the other hand... One or two major disadvantages!


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 1, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Try gaming for an hour or two

Click to collapse



I've done so. My nephew played for about 3 hours. Nova, real racing and others.

No freeze ups or shut downs.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ChosenTorture (Oct 2, 2014)

*Should I buy a Nexus 7 (2013) or a laptop?*

I am a student and I need to do the following:


I *MUST* access the Internet using an Ethernet cable. I know that the Nexus 7 (2013) has some issues with it but they are probably resolved.
Browse the Internet (heavily), manage my Chrome bookmarks, work with websites/apps like Duolingo, Evernote, Pocket, Drive and other Internet Stuff. I need to view some websites in the same manner as they appear on the desktop/laptop because not every website has its app on the Play Store.
Create, edit and view MS Office/Libre Office content like documents and slide show presentations.
I also intend to *learn Latex* and prepare professional documents using Latex. So I'll need to work with a TeX app which is actually good enough to use.
Music and movies are quite obvious.
I'll also need to *host a website on local server* (like we do it using WAMP/XAMPP) and edit the php and other files of the website and see the changes in a browser. I don't really intend to do any serious programming though.

I am also thinking that the *NVIDIA Shield* might be a better option than the Nexus 7 right now but the Shield hasn't been released in my country. I can, however, import it using Amazon but it will cost me $370 for the 16GB Wifi Only model. Should I do this if I should buy a tablet instead of a laptop?


----------



## teonagode (Oct 2, 2014)

Richieboy67 said:


> I've done so. My nephew played for about 3 hours. Nova, real racing and others.
> 
> No freeze ups or shut downs.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Different games dosent count, you need to test MC4 for at least 3 hours and can't stop for a minute, whilst your nephew was only casually gaming like 5 minutes Real Racing and others etc. and that dosent get the processor warm enough to start throttling


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 2, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Different games dosent count, you need to test MC4 for at least 3 hours and can't stop for a minute, whilst your nephew was only casually gaming like 5 minutes Real Racing and others etc. and that dosent get the processor warm enough to start throttling

Click to collapse



I didn't say he played act single game for 5 minutes and he did pay mc4 for about an hour. I played that before as well.

I don't think you need to play a game for 3 hours to get the CPU and GPU to peak.

And if the issue only occurs after playing a game for 3 hours straight than it doesn't seem like a major issue for most people. If I want to game that long I'll use my xbox one, PC or even my nexus 7.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jhyrachy (Oct 2, 2014)

Pretty much unsecure between Moto G 2014 and Lumia 735.
Moto G is cheaper (199€ vs 269€) and has a bigger screen (5" vs 4.7") but they have the same resolution (1280x720) wich means that Moto G has less ppi (294 vs 312), Moto G also lacks NFC that could be usefull (but i'm not pretty sure why, here in Italy Google wallet is not working and there are no NFC pay app for windows phone). Camera i think is slightly better on Lumia but i can't find a proper comparison. They both have  micro-sd but lumia has removable battery. Last difference, lumia has an OLED and MotoG has an LCD. I'm pretty scared of burned oled screen, does the problem still happens?
Thanks


----------



## rafaelazevedo (Oct 2, 2014)

Was thinking of buying the Xiaomi Mi3, but I live in Brazil and taxes on imports are violent here. Maybe I'll buy the Moto X 2014.


----------



## walker5538 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Galaxy S4 vs S4 Zoom*

I'm looking for a phone that has a good camera, so I don't have to bring along both camera and phone. I could care less what the pixel count is, I'm just looking for something that "freezes" things when taking a pictures. Seems like almost every picture I try to take of the kids is blurry with my LG Optimus L9 or Pantech Discover. I'm guessing the S4 or S4 Zoom would both be better than the phones I already have, but does anyone have experience with both and can recommend? I have read the S4 Zoom specs are closer to the S4 mini (minus the camera), but would it be all that bothersome?


----------



## Vintage144 (Oct 3, 2014)

Try the OnePlus One , awesome all around phone.  No carrier bs either

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## newk9 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm leaning towards the OnePlus too. Especially since the boeffla kernel is released for it soon.


----------



## djangosteen (Oct 3, 2014)

does LG G3 Stylus worth it? while it is indeed a budget phone but it only gives u qHd display and mtk chipset.


----------



## Vectorr66 (Oct 3, 2014)

Excited I just got my G2 in today, cannot wait to get my G3 ROM on it


----------



## wkr.mky (Oct 4, 2014)

Cant decide on either G3 or wait for Nexus 6. Not sure if I want a giant phone....


----------



## NikoZBK (Oct 4, 2014)

My contract expires in two months so I was thinking about upgrading to the note 4. I hardly use my phone as a.. phone and more of a PDA so why the hell not.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LordGex (Oct 4, 2014)

OnePlus One!


----------



## Rebekka_Sun (Oct 4, 2014)

I will buy one day maybe something like the Ubuntu smartphone.  If it will ever be available one market


----------



## aymnga (Oct 4, 2014)

citBabY said:


> Almost every phone has a con... No fully completed smartphone nowadays? ?

Click to collapse



my dream phone will be:
-fingerprint scanner from Huawei 
-kevler body from motorola
-lumia 1020 camera
-lg G3 system UI
-a battery from Huawei 
-a display from samsung

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Richieboy67 (Oct 5, 2014)

I still want dual boot on my lg g3. Android and Windows! That would be awesome!

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## its_cherry (Oct 5, 2014)

I want to buy a Chinese smartphone with a large screen and with the support of mobile communication. That's just not sure.


----------



## joshua.b (Oct 5, 2014)

HTC One M8 or Samsung Galaxy S5? I'm just looking for the best phone on Verizon.


----------



## newk9 (Oct 5, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> HTC One M8 or Samsung Galaxy S5? I'm just looking for the best phone on Verizon.

Click to collapse



I would go for the S5. Seems to the best alrounder between the two. HTC wins the design/build-round though. But if the Z3 is an option/available I would choose that. Great battery and camera.


----------



## Pa_Ul_27 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi everyone!   I've a Samsung Galaxy Ace 3, and this phone is convenient, but i would prefer have a S5

Envoyé de mon GT-S7275R en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ErbyTux (Oct 5, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> HTC One M8 or Samsung Galaxy S5? I'm just looking for the best phone on Verizon.

Click to collapse



I got the M8 after owning the S4 with for only one day.  So done with Samsung.  S5 was slow and laggy.  M8 is fast and snappy, couldn't be happier.


----------



## marcusloke (Oct 6, 2014)

its_cherry said:


> I want to buy a Chinese smartphone with a large screen and with the support of mobile communication. That's just not sure.

Click to collapse



There are many 5 - 5.5" screen size Chinese made phones out there with 2.5Ghz 801 Soc / 2-3GB ram etc.

The following are the US$300++ range

Xiaomi Mi4 5"' 3G / TD-LTE (China version of LTE), International LTE version slated to be release later this year. 
This uses the rather popular MIUI.
3GB Ram

ZTE / Nubia Z7 max LTE 5.5"
2GB Ram

Meizu Mx4 LTE 5.36"
2GB Ram

Huawei Honor 6 LTE 5"
3GB Ram

and loads more, you can read up on them at gsm arena for the specs

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




ErbyTux said:


> I got the M8 after owning the S4 with for only one day.  So done with Samsung.  S5 was slow and laggy.  M8 is fast and snappy, couldn't be happier.

Click to collapse



Ditto, Samsung's UI is lagging the hell out of its phone. 

I have used the Samsung S2 to S4 and my wifey has the S5, all are default Rom and UI and they lag like crazy after using it less than a month.


----------



## BrownDog99 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have owned every single flagship, I sell for a living, so I get a new one every week or two.  it really depends what you are looking for or what is important to you.  If you want speed, take the m8, if you want camera and feauters take the G3.  If you want a combination of both, the Oneplus is nice but buggy.  My next new phone without a doubt, is going to be the next Nexus 6.  If I were you, I would wait until the end of the month and take it.

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 AM ----------

If development is important to you.  Buy only the t mobile g3, only one with unlock bootloader.  My favorite phones of 2014 are 1 Lg g flex, but the development sucks.  2 Oneplus one 3 Lg G3 again development sucks. 4 Sony z2 4 The Sony Z ultra, same as g flex a bit old. 6 M8, very fast but I don't like 5 inch screens.


----------



## masterRSB (Oct 6, 2014)

*HTC One M8*

I am using HTC One currently. My next smartphone would be the HTC One M8.


----------



## kesh9293 (Oct 6, 2014)

I wanted to buy the note 4, but then i just recently went for the lg g3, and i must say im very impressed considering this is my first lg phone, always been a samsung user since s2. Battery wise i can get 30hours or even more from it, so i'm very satisfied with it


----------



## force70 (Oct 7, 2014)

Wanted the G3 cat 6...locked bootloader so no go.

Then had high hopes for the note 4, it turned out to be a  Note 3S in my eyes, pre ordered but the more time I have to think it over the less I want it.

Super interested in the ascend mate 7 but no idea when or if I can get it in canada.

Now looks like the nexus 6 is what I have my sights set on, provided it does in fact have  a 5.9" screen and hoping for ext sd support or min 64gb internal storage.

Other than that not much left interesting out there this year sadly. Considering the year before I bought 5 devices this has been a pretty quiet year lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## ferkator (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm looking for a replacement for my Galaxy S2. I'm waiting for the new Nexus announcement but in the meantime I'm exploring different options in case the Nexus is too big or too expensive.

I want a long-term option, a smartphone that can last ~3 years. Since I live in Spain, I have some 4G requeriments. As of today 4G is not fully implemented in Spain, but I guess it will for the long term. Currently there are two LTE bands in use for carriers; 1800 and 2600. They are planning to start using the 800 band in 2015, so I'm looking for a 800 band compatible smartphone. I had in consideration the OnePlus One and Huawei Honor 6 but since these smartphones don't support the 800 band, I discarded them.

I ended up with two options; Samsung Galaxy S5 and LG G3. I've read a lot of forums and it seems that LG G3 is not performing as it should be, and its battery life isn't that great, among other 'minor' problems. I really liked this phone by the reviews but I guess S5 would be a better fit for me. I don't know if G3 is going to improve with further updates, but I think LG is quite slow releasing them so an update to Android L would take a lot of time, right? How fast Samsung is pushing Android updates? Is there a major problem with Samsung Galaxy S5?

Also another consideration, I enjoyed a lot changing the ROM of my old S2. I really liked to try new ones and trying kernels. Thats something I wouldn't be able to do in a LG G3 right? I think I read the bootloader was blocked and there wasn't too much to dig in the phone...

What do you think? Which one should I buy? Of course if you have any other alternative that match the requeriments, I'll be glad to know it.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 7, 2014)

ferkator said:


> Hi, I'm looking for a replacement for my Galaxy S2. I'm waiting for the new Nexus announcement but in the meantime I'm exploring different options in case the Nexus is too big or too expensive.
> 
> I want a long-term option, a smartphone that can last ~3 years. Since I live in Spain, I have some 4G requeriments. As of today 4G is not fully implemented in Spain, but I guess it will for the long term. Currently there are two LTE bands in use for carriers; 1800 and 2600. They are planning to start using the 800 band in 2015, so I'm looking for a 800 band compatible smartphone. I had in consideration the OnePlus One and Huawei Honor 6 but since these smartphones don't support the 800 band, I discarded them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 if the 6 is too big for you. It'll work on Spain's LTE bands (just get the right version), has a massive amount of development (ROMs, kernels, etc), and gets the latest updates if you stick with stock.


----------



## force70 (Oct 7, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Nexus 5 if the 6 is too big for you. It'll work on Spain's LTE bands (just get the right version), has a massive amount of development (ROMs, kernels, etc), and gets the latest updates if you stick with stock.

Click to collapse



true the nexus 5 has a ton of development and gets the fastest updates but it was  a very poorly built device (at least mine was) with a terrible camera, small internal storage capacity with no ext sd support and a small non removable battery. Not a device I would recommend to anyone. 

The G3 is unlocked if you buy a tmobile device but thus far even unlocked not alot of development for it. 

For the poster who asked  it would seem the S5 would be a good fit for you

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 7, 2014)

My nexus 5 doesn't seem poorly built. The camera is great IMO, battery life is much better than my girlfriends iPhone 4s was that just died, battery life keeps getting better but peoples expectations are getting higher faster than battery life increases lol.

I wish I had 32gb but that would be plenty storage for me. 

Only complaint I have is call quality isn't as good as my old HTC. It's finicky about how far you hold it away from your mouth and how high the volume is (causing an echo on the other end).

I would still recommend it over any Samsung but for a regular user I'd probably recommend an m8.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

Why is no one talking about the droid turbo? Should be the best phone of the year. As long as I can root it, I'm getting it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## force70 (Oct 7, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> My nexus 5 doesn't seem poorly built. The camera is great IMO, battery life is much better than my girlfriends iPhone 4s was that just died, battery life keeps getting better but peoples expectations are getting higher faster than battery life increases lol.
> 
> I wish I had 32gb but that would be plenty storage for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had one of the first batches built...could be why mine had issues I suppose.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

---------- Post added at 11:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




Cowbell_Guy said:


> Why is no one talking about the droid turbo? Should be the best phone of the year. As long as I can root it, I'm getting it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Its for verizon only if im not mistaken? Which means a small amount of users on one carrier only making it somewhat insignificant to the vast majority.

Too bad verizon only...would be something id buy if I could use it.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## citBabY (Oct 7, 2014)

HTC One M8..... LG G3....

I guess waiting more is better? Even though I can't bear my grand 2 but... Better = more money :-\  else if there's something better and affordable to be suggested?!


----------



## force70 (Oct 8, 2014)

citBabY said:


> HTC One M8..... LG G3....
> 
> I guess waiting more is better? Even though I can't bear my grand 2 but... Better = more money :-\  else if there's something better and affordable to be suggested?!

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 should be as good or better hardware wise but cheaper.
It may not have a removable battery or ext sd card support though so you lose those features. M8 has sd support, g3 has both features.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## j.wolf (Oct 8, 2014)

im using honor 3c and iphone5s and i wont buy a new phone


----------



## citBabY (Oct 8, 2014)

force70 said:


> Nexus 6 should be as good or better hardware wise but cheaper.
> It may not have a removable battery or ext sd card support though so you lose those features. M8 has sd support, g3 has both features.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Yeah the problem is... I like playing games on my phone, so I need at least 8gigs for big games ?


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, I've finally sold my Xperia Sola and want to buy another phone.
I've had my eyes set on the Sony Xperia ZR as it fits my budget.
Only thing it was released in 2013 and I don't expect any more official updates coming to this device.
Otherwise this phone seems pretty great.
Can I have some suggestions or perhaps some other alternate phones to the Xperia Zr?
Thank you


----------



## janebrewer (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello, I would suggest to go for Xiaomi Mi3 or Xiaomi Redmi 1S, Moto G , E or X. These are definitely good to look forward for. They have got all the best features with latest technology with budgeted price.


----------



## rhmsoft (Oct 8, 2014)

Ready to order an iPhone 6.


----------



## force70 (Oct 8, 2014)

rhmsoft said:


> Ready to order an iPhone 6.

Click to collapse



Picked one up yesterday...




For my wife, I cant stand them myself lol. Its nice to look at but thats about it.lets see how long till she bends it hahah

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## tuankhiyeuemi (Oct 8, 2014)

*Apple or Lg*

Mine is Iphone  6 or G3.


----------



## WakedPaul (Oct 8, 2014)

Wanted the OnePlus One ... now I find myself actually shopping for a Quad-Core Tengda/HDC 1:1 Galaxy S5 lolll


----------



## Jhyrachy (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
i'm a long time android user and all my family is using android phones/tablet.
I consider myself a bit expert of the android world: i know how to flash roms, root, unlock bootloaders, tweak settings and similar stuff.
I have a Nexus S i9023 (SLCD version) 16 Gb that i want to change, but i'm pretty divided between two different phones: Lumia 735 and Moto G

Let's start saying i DON'T want to spend more then 300€ in a phone: i don't feel confident in walking around with a so valuable object (i picked my Nexus S for 200€ in a super special sale in a local store nearly one year after it's relase) so my choose must fall inside this range.
Second, i need a lasting phone: my nexus s is 3 years (october 2011 - Now) old and i want to keep my next phone AT LEAST the same amount of time
Third, i need a good battery and signal phone: too much times my Nexus S died in the mid of the day and too much times it loses signal inside my house and the wifi was always lacking


So, my attention was captured by 2 devices:
Lumia 735 and Moto G 2014

I analyzed both in "details" their similarities:
>Both had the same cpu Snapdragon 400 Quad core @1.2Ghz and the same GPU, an Andreno 305
>They have the same Screen Resolution of 1280x720
>Both had MicroSD support

And their difference:
>Differents screen size, 5" for Moto G and 4.7" for Lumia 735, so different DPI. Also different screen tech, IPS LCD for MotoG and OLED 
>Different "optional" hardware: Lumia has the advantage of QI wireless charge and NFC that might be usefull sometimes
>Different memory sizes: 8 for lumia and 8/16 for MotoG
>Camera: i'm not a "selfie" guy but the rear camera, even with "only" 6.7MP has Carl Zeiss optic, the Lumia ones look to me better then the Moto G ones, that has 8MP, but i might be wrong, i haven't found a nice comparison between the two handset cameras
>Price: 270€ for Lumia and 200€ for Moto G (8Gb version both)
>Battery is slightly better on Lumia, 2200 vs 2070

Also, i tried to put together some "conclusions":
>Without considering price, the main difference is WP 8.1.1 (denim) vs Android 4.4.4 (Android L incoming). I never had a WP but the system always interested me, it looks so smooth and polished that i was always tempted to switch.
>i really trust nokia battery and signal, it's one of the major things that  push me to Lumia. I hope that wp consumes less battery then android and that a 2200 battery, combined with an OLED 4.7" and a snapdragon 400 will at least 1 day of intensive usage
>talking about screen, i fear the burn-in, i read that the problem decreased in last years and appears only with brighter settings (i always keep the minimum bright to save battery), so i should have no problems
>My only REAL question if i will ever miss the android world: the lack of gapps scare me a bit, but except them, i miss no other apps, i have a really limited use of my phone: a bit of twitch.tv, twitter, reddit, whattsapp, irc ,facebook and downloading some torrents, nothing that i can't do on a windows phone but i have no idea what i'm going to find after the "jump"

Thanks for reading my wall of text, please share your toughts with me and sorry for my bad english.
Thanks for your time!


----------



## carlfinity (Oct 9, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I think if you are rooting and modding anyway the g2 is the better option. I got the nexus as an attempt to quit modding. I can stand being stock easier on this than anything else.
> 
> So far I've gone over a month with my new nexus and still stock. Its like being sober after a period of alcoholism.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seriously, this is the kind of phone that I need! Sometimes I get to a point that modding and tweaking can be cumbersome.


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Oct 9, 2014)

janebrewer said:


> Hello, I would suggest to go for Xiaomi Mi3 or Xiaomi Redmi 1S, Moto G , E or X. These are definitely good to look forward for. They have got all the best features with latest technology with budgeted price.

Click to collapse



They are good phones but I want something better. I want a phone that won't be completely oudated in the next 2 years.
And have more than 1GB Ram.


----------



## DevoutDevelopment (Oct 9, 2014)

Going to get an LG G3 as soon as this phone gives out


----------



## santi9604 (Oct 9, 2014)

LG G3 or OnePlus One


----------



## mmabel (Oct 9, 2014)

maybe  iPhone  6


----------



## jsteal55 (Oct 9, 2014)

I always thought it was touch wiz on top of Samsung ui that made it lag


----------



## sunnyrullzz (Oct 9, 2014)

Next phone, huawei honor 6 

Sent from my Micromax A116 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dranrebordisi (Oct 9, 2014)

Sg s5


----------



## vergil666 (Oct 9, 2014)

sony xperia z3


----------



## gonron (Oct 9, 2014)

Moto g 4g


----------



## newtonovic (Oct 9, 2014)

Next phone is the One plus One

Sent from my GT-I9082 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## JKVranas (Oct 9, 2014)

*Next Phone?*

Still using my Galaxy Note 2, but getting the itch to get something new. I have been taking a look at the OnePlus One and it seems pretty impressive. May just go directly to a Note 4 but am eagerly awaiting some details on the Nexus 6, as I was as close as clicking submit order to buying a Nexus 5 before I went Note 2. Any thoughts?


----------



## FoxTheTrot (Oct 9, 2014)

*Looking for tablet*

So im looking into getting a tablet as a note taking device for my classes to replace carrying around notebooks and my laptop everywhere. Maybe as a bonus, be able to run some engineering software packages. I'm currently looking to spend under $350 and want something recent (within a year and a half), probably refurbished. So im pretty much looking around to see what has great features/new enough that comes with a stylus for around this price range.  I honestly don't have a bias if its a windows or android tablet... I'm just looking for some idea's to start myself out.


----------



## ivanov13 (Oct 9, 2014)

jsteal55 said:


> I always thought it was touch wiz on top of Samsung ui that made it lag

Click to collapse



Same here.


----------



## citBabY (Oct 9, 2014)

ivanov13 said:


> Same here.

Click to collapse



No, if you uninstall it, there'll still be done lag!

I'm starting to get pissed off from Samsung devices!


----------



## plopingo (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,

I don't have a huge budget right now for a mobile device and I was looking for the new motorola moto G 2nd gen 5" for 180€ BUT in france the meizu MX3 is cheap now because the MX4 preorder have started, I can have the MX3 16go for 200€ or 64gb for 250€.

If is was you, which would take you and why?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Koram.manoj (Oct 10, 2014)

Should I buy nexus 6 or wait for HTC one m9.I never bought a flagship device .please help me.I am confused.help me


----------



## Guibibi (Oct 10, 2014)

Next phone is an Z3 for sure.


----------



## gauravbhawsar (Oct 10, 2014)

Koram.manoj said:


> Should I buy nexus 6 or wait for HTC one m8.I never bought a flagship device .please help me.I am confused.help me

Click to collapse



I think yu r really confused....lol
[emoji12][emoji12]

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tazmako (Oct 10, 2014)

Note4


----------



## janebrewer (Oct 10, 2014)

My next smartphone would be an Android device, the one from HTC or Samsung.  For you i would like to know your budget. There are lot many smart-phones like MOTO E, G & X, Xiaomi Mi3, Redmi 1s, HTC one m8 and others.


----------



## Riza (Oct 10, 2014)

XZU is very satisfying for me here, but for my next phone i would buy either samsung Note4 or something (yep, back to samsung), Xperia Ultra line (if they make it), or Nexus 6...
The other one comes to mind is Xiaomi, it's very affordable price for such a phone, Mi4 << this one


----------



## trueword1 (Oct 10, 2014)

*i will niver buy note 3*

i have note 2 after  installing phantom rom v11  i think i almost  got the note 3 ,it is really great rom ,thanks to wesamothman teamwork ,i still have some small issues in the rom and questions to the developer but the forum didnot allow me to ask, i am anew user ,may be i should exceed 10 posts 1st?????


----------



## trueword1 (Oct 10, 2014)

*note 2 or 4*

rooted note 2   with note 3 s5  features or note 4


----------



## nastynutzo (Oct 10, 2014)

Note 4.  Or wait for the M9


----------



## Zac3 (Oct 10, 2014)

it already becoming a trend here in Malaysia that people started using tablet as a phone. imagine putting the 8 inch tablet on your ears when talking. I did see more and more people doing this and people slowly accepting this as a norm. what did you guys thinks?


----------



## WakedPaul (Oct 10, 2014)

Zac3 said:


> it already becoming a trend here in Malaysia that people started using tablet as a phone. imagine putting the 8 inch tablet on your ears when talking. I did see more and more people doing this and people slowly accepting this as a norm. what did you guys thinks?

Click to collapse



Saw a few 7 and 8 inches phablets at the store ... pretty ridiculous IMO. To me even 6in is already too much, and I'm almost 2m tall and weight a good 220-230lbs!!!


----------



## Zac3 (Oct 10, 2014)

WakedPaul said:


> Saw a few 7 and 8 inches phablets at the store ... pretty ridiculous IMO. To me even 6in is already too much, and I'm almost 2m tall and weight a good 220-230lbs!!!

Click to collapse



Currently I'm using Asus Zenfone 6. To be frank, even 6 inches seems like to small for a gamer like me to play on the go. Not really practical to zoom out in middle of battle in Clash Of Clan also. 

I do think 5.5 is perfect size. and maybe i prefer to drain my 8.4 tab s rather than receiving a call when in the middle of attacking another village might be pretty frustrating too. and in the middle is 7 inch perfect for both world.


----------



## ItzzAce (Oct 11, 2014)

Can someone help me? I want to buy a 64bit Smartphone in the next couple of days for 300€, the only one i find is the huawei ascend g7, but the clock speed is only at 1.2Ghz  are there better 64 bit Smartphones for this price?


----------



## netfortius (Oct 11, 2014)

My limited amount of options in choosing my next phone (time to depart my old SG3) is about the combo root friendly AND great camera, which I would like to find in a new model. Samsung SG5 appears to still be the best option out there, conforming to this criteria ... unless someone knows more in this regard (advice/info appreciated) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## kkapoorr (Oct 11, 2014)

netfortius said:


> My limited amount of options in choosing my next phone (time to depart my old SG3) is about the combo root friendly AND great camera, which I would like to find in a new model. Samsung SG5 appears to still be the best option out there, conforming to this criteria ... unless someone knows more in this regard (advice/info appreciated)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check about knox warranty void in Smsung devices. You may not be able to claim warranty after rooting.


----------



## netfortius (Oct 11, 2014)

kkapoorr said:


> Check about knox warranty void in Smsung devices. You may not be able to claim warranty after rooting.

Click to collapse



I know that - thanks 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## jemappelle (Oct 11, 2014)

*my next phone*

I am planning to buy galaxy note 4. I think it will be a good choice. Waiting for it to release in my country.


----------



## stickt73 (Oct 11, 2014)

I was curious about the Nexus 6.  I really hope they include SD card slot, but doesn't look promising.


----------



## wess786 (Oct 11, 2014)

Can anyone suggest me what phone I should buy next? I want to go for a contract and I can pay about €40 per month.

All the things I would like to have:
- A good front facing camera
- Fast and (one of) the latest Android version
- Screen size not bigger than 4.7"

I was also considering an iPhone 5S though.


----------



## tarantulapg (Oct 11, 2014)

Does enyone have expirience with samsung galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition? I like that tablet but price is to high  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Oct 11, 2014)

netfortius said:


> My limited amount of options in choosing my next phone (time to depart my old SG3) is about the combo root friendly AND great camera, which I would like to find in a new model. Samsung SG5 appears to still be the best option out there, conforming to this criteria ... unless someone knows more in this regard (advice/info appreciated)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Note 4 or G3 are both superior to the S5 in many ways, neither are water resistant if that matters

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## netfortius (Oct 11, 2014)

force70 said:


> Note 4 or G3 are both superior to the S5 in many ways, neither are water resistant if that matters
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



I would love a[nother] Nexus phone (I also have a 7 tablet, which I just happen to have with me now), in regards to friendliness toward all things root, but not sure if the nexus 6 camera could compete with the SG5 or Z3... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GawDroid (Oct 11, 2014)

Going to buy a new phone tommorow - I'm switching from Xperia U and aiming for something between mid-range and lower level highends. It doesn't have to be an all-new powerhouse at all, and my requirements are pretty much as follows:
4,5+ inch screen with at least 720p res, preferably IPS, 2 gigs of ram, Samsung is a no-go.

I'm considering either HTC ONE (m7) or Huawei Ascend P6 / P7. These models are pretty low priced today on business contracts where I live.
Which one would you recommend? Or are there any other options worth considering?

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 11, 2014)

GawDroid said:


> Going to buy a new phone tommorow - I'm switching from Xperia U and aiming for something between mid-range and lower level highends. It doesn't have to be an all-new powerhouse at all, and my requirements are pretty much as follows:
> 4,5+ inch screen with at least 720p res, preferably IPS, 2 gigs of ram, Samsung is a no-go.
> 
> I'm considering either HTC ONE (m7) or Huawei Ascend P6 / P7. These models are pretty low priced today on business contracts where I live.
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 off eBay.


----------



## citBabY (Oct 12, 2014)

tarantulapg said:


> Does enyone have expirience with samsung galaxy note 10.1 2014 edition? I like that tablet but price is to high
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I have the old version but in general (I know it is expensive) it is a great family tablet. Good for home use and has an incredible battery life (I guess that's the reason for its high price?), and it is great if you have kids that want to play etc.

But if you need it for personal use, hard gaming or doing some business... It won't be enough handy with you! I personally like to launch apps that can be experienced better on large screens, like a piano, Hill Climb Racing, reading stories, browsing the internet for long time etc.


----------



## .SnouXza. (Oct 12, 2014)

Z3 Compact for sure.


----------



## GawDroid (Oct 12, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Nexus 4 off eBay.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input Planterz. 
I was considering Nexus 4 earlier, but decided against a 2012 model when it's 2015 around the corner. Plus I simply didn't like the discoball design of Nexus 4. 
Oh, forgot to mention: LTE is a must.


----------



## raydekk (Oct 12, 2014)

My current phone is a Galaxy Note 3. I'm pretty used to its size right now and wouldn't change it  with any new Galaxy S phone. I've checked out Note 4 but it doesn't feel like a significant upgrade so I will wait for the next Note.


----------



## aartjebakkert (Oct 12, 2014)

Me to note 4 doesnt have this major upgrade

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Oct 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. I'm interested in buying the moto x now that the price dropped with the release of the new moto x.
In India, there is only the 16GB variant but I can live with that.
The battery life is a little above average according to many review but some of the users in XDA find it great. So I'm a little confused about the battery life.
Also, motorola  is known for its fast update, faster than google on one occasion I think, but this phone was released in 2013. How much longer can I expect support? I know no one knows for sure but I'm just curious if anyone has any idea..
Well in the end I'm confused whether I should buy this phone which is slightly below my budget or spend more money and buy another phone (e.g Galaxy S4, Z1 Compact). 
Any advice would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## nemesis1304 (Oct 12, 2014)

Wait for a campaign from Samsung and buy the Galaxy Note 4. 



Aniruddha10 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm interested in buying the moto x now that the price dropped with the release of the new moto x.
> In India, there is only the 16GB variant but I can live with that.
> The battery life is a little above average according to many review but some of the users in XDA find it great. So I'm a little confused about the battery life.
> Also, motorola  is known for its fast update, faster than google on one occasion I think, but this phone was released in 2013. How much longer can I expect support? I know no one knows for sure but I'm just curious if anyone has any idea..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## innomi (Oct 12, 2014)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm interested in buying the moto x now that the price dropped with the release of the new moto x.
> In India, there is only the 16GB variant but I can live with that.
> The battery life is a little above average according to many review but some of the users in XDA find it great. So I'm a little confused about the battery life.
> Also, motorola  is known for its fast update, faster than google on one occasion I think, but this phone was released in 2013. How much longer can I expect support? I know no one knows for sure but I'm just curious if anyone has any idea..
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't answer all of your questions since I don't own one. 
But Normaly you can expect around 2 years of support/ota (some get longer or shorter) 
About the speed of ota quicker than Google, are you sure? Since Google releases its own firmware quicker then any other brand. Since the other brands need to adjust that rom. 
About your last bit. 
I don't know the price of the Moto X or Samsung s4 in your country. But why don't you consider the OnePlus one? It's coming to India in about 2 weeks.  I'n that way you will have latest specs for under 300 dollar.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm very interested in the HTC one m8 max.. Sounds very to promising! 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Oct 13, 2014)

innomi said:


> I can't answer all of your questions since I don't own one.
> But Normaly you can expect around 2 years of support/ota (some get longer or shorter)
> About the speed of ota quicker than Google, are you sure? Since Google releases its own firmware quicker then any other brand. Since the other brands need to adjust that rom.
> About your last bit.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One is too big for my liking. I rather not go more than 5inches..


----------



## davidpeter (Oct 13, 2014)

maybe   Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## teonagode (Oct 13, 2014)

netfortius said:


> I know that - thanks
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nexus ftw 

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




GawDroid said:


> Going to buy a new phone tommorow - I'm switching from Xperia U and aiming for something between mid-range and lower level highends. It doesn't have to be an all-new powerhouse at all, and my requirements are pretty much as follows:
> 4,5+ inch screen with at least 720p res, preferably IPS, 2 gigs of ram, Samsung is a no-go.
> 
> I'm considering either HTC ONE (m7) or Huawei Ascend P6 / P7. These models are pretty low priced today on business contracts where I live.
> ...

Click to collapse



M7 sounds great.

---------- Post added at 09:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 AM ----------




davidpeter said:


> maybe   Samsung Galaxy S3

Click to collapse



You must be joking right ?!


----------



## truthspysystem (Oct 13, 2014)

I am using Galaxy S3, it good

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iFEARR (Oct 13, 2014)

I plan to buy a nexus or g2/g3.


----------



## IslamAbdalla (Oct 13, 2014)

*Tablet*

My phone now is Huawei Honor 3C
Not using a tablet now, still waiting for the Nexus 9. Most probably that will be my next gadget


----------



## cobyman7035 (Oct 13, 2014)

Nexus6 pending on the specs and the price


----------



## lss1977 (Oct 13, 2014)

i'm just waiting to see the next htc phones


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 13, 2014)

I have the note 3 and the note 4 is almost a downgrade for what I use it for. Speaker on the back is a huge blow to an already hard to hear device. Fingerprint scanner is of no use to me either.  I'm used to a big screen so the m8 max, or prime whatever you want to call it is sounded like a perfect fit. 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 13, 2014)

How much will the Nexus 9 cost in Europe, any thoughts? I'm planning to get a tablet to complement my S4.


----------



## Common001 (Oct 13, 2014)

i'll probably get a n5 to replace my moto g


----------



## s8freak (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm sticking with Galaxy I've had them since the S2 so my next will be S6

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my XKRom Gold LimiTed powered G900A


----------



## Splendid-XDA (Oct 13, 2014)

jeyd02 said:


> Why? Just curious..

Click to collapse



Samsung is Korean company. but, Expensive sales only in Korea.


----------



## KilleB (Oct 13, 2014)

I have now a Oneplus one and it's a great new step from S3. It's cheap and all spec are great.

Sent from my Oneplus one using XDA Free mobile app

Previous phones:
Samsung Galaxy S3
Nexus S
HTC Desire S


----------



## echoes14 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Best Verizon phone for root/custom ROM*

I'm almost at the end of my contract, and have an upgrade coming next month on Verizon. I've been on the LG G2 for a year or so, and would like to keep the ability to root and put custom ROMs on my phone. What's the best new phone out there that's not locked down tighter than a drum?


----------



## DevoutDevelopment (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm thinking about getting an LG G3. I've always had LG phones, and I want to stay with them. Good or bad?


----------



## force70 (Oct 14, 2014)

blondgod said:


> I'm thinking about getting an LG G3. I've always had LG phones, and I want to stay with them. Good or bad?

Click to collapse



Good now that theres a workaround for the locked bootloader models!



sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## soberpoet (Oct 14, 2014)

I've got the moto g 4g at the moment, so far its an awesome phone. The moto x would be my second choice active display is a pretty cool feature


----------



## Sciencekeeper (Oct 15, 2014)

Galaxy s4mini. I went back to smaller screens. Actuality I don't miss anything compared to my old S3

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joshua.b (Oct 15, 2014)

Is it possible to neatly scratch off the HTC logo on the HTC One M8? Not sure why, but I can't stand it.


----------



## Sciencekeeper (Oct 15, 2014)

How about some kind of cover? 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pokemaster01 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm definitely gonna get a Nexus 6!


----------



## mwedo (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm seriously diggin' Ascend Mate7 by Huawei. Waiting to see Nexus 6 though.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## nayrox_2 (Oct 15, 2014)

Lg g2 ! 

Still waiting for a working CM/AOSPA


----------



## sweet bhoot (Oct 15, 2014)

mine htc m8


----------



## poulopoulosa (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a Samsung s3 but I didnt like samsungs UI and apps added by samsung, nexus 5 on the other side looks clean.


----------



## jfm91 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.
 What should I buy now? I dont want Samsung, because I dont want the hard-key on the front of the phone. The plan was to get the new Nexus 6, but a screen at 6 inches is way too big. The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5 inches

Sony Xperia Z3? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?
HTC One M8? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?


----------



## aartjebakkert (Oct 15, 2014)

Nexus 6!!!!!! Wauw what a brilliant phone and specs! 

?Just 4 2 Day......Taking it as it is!?


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 15, 2014)

jfm91 said:


> I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.
> What should I buy now? I dont want Samsung, because I dont want the hard-key on the front of the phone. The plan was to get the new Nexus 6, but a screen at 6 inches is way too big. The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5 inches
> 
> Sony Xperia Z3? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?
> HTC One M8? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?

Click to collapse



Just check specific forums for those phones on xda. Then you can tell which one has or maybe will have the best dev support.


----------



## Moh M Kash (Oct 15, 2014)

**** yeah sticking with my Note 3 a bit longer till the Note 5. Overclocked CPU GPU, many many mods I just don't think is worth loosing over a just a better screen and a finger print scanner on the Note 4. Plus why the **** is there no USB 3.0 on the Note 4? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 15, 2014)

Nexus 9 will come in 16/32 GB variants with no SD card support. And the pricing in Europe seems a bit too much. I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## netfortius (Oct 15, 2014)

Samsung alpha 32GB on eBay, right now. How does it compare to the SG5?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravbhawsar (Oct 16, 2014)

jfm91 said:


> I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.
> What should I buy now? I dont want Samsung, because I dont want the hard-key on the front of the phone. The plan was to get the new Nexus 6, but a screen at 6 inches is way too big. The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5 inches
> 
> Sony Xperia Z3? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?
> HTC One M8? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?

Click to collapse



Go 4 M8 if root m8rs to yu...cuz try to search,as soon as yu root a Z3 it's deleting some DRM files which causes low camera quality....so if Z3, don't root it...

Sent from my HTC One_M8


----------



## stricker49 (Oct 16, 2014)

*nexus 6*

you should get nexus 6,


----------



## Droid2drummer (Oct 16, 2014)

M8. I miss it ..it was the fastest phone out of box I ever had. And if not for the camera (wasn't bad ) I would still have it. But I went g3. Since I had nexus 4 and g2. Now? If be crazy NOT to buy nexus 6

Sent from rotary technology Phone


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Oct 16, 2014)

jfm91 said:


> I'm planning to buy a new phone. I have curently a Samsung Galaxy S4 i9505 running Google Play Rom.
> What should I buy now? I dont want Samsung, because I dont want the hard-key on the front of the phone. The plan was to get the new Nexus 6, but a screen at 6 inches is way too big. The most important thing is that the phone has good dev-support on xda-forums and a screen size around 5 inches
> 
> Sony Xperia Z3? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?
> HTC One M8? How is the dev-support for this? Is this hard to get root/custom ROM etc?

Click to collapse



I can't speak for Z3, but support and development for the M8 is phenomenal. Generally speaking all HTC flagship get amazing support on here. If you went with this phone I'm sure you'd not regret it. Regarding root and custom rom? If your new to it all? 1h+? If not, 10 minutes..

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FloydPual (Oct 16, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Att.Fan1982 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nexus 6 ftw! 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## dodgebizkit (Oct 16, 2014)

Att.Fan1982 said:


> Nexus 6 ftw!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using XDA Premium HD app

Click to collapse



Same

--------------------------------------------
My house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## poulopoulosa (Oct 16, 2014)

I heard no one saying anything about onePlus one Phone.


----------



## Southgaia88 (Oct 16, 2014)

nexus 6 xDD


----------



## juymelc (Oct 16, 2014)

Eterno S3 

Enviado desde La Isla de Camaron


----------



## innomi (Oct 16, 2014)

poulopoulosa said:


> I heard no one saying anything about onePlus one Phone.

Click to collapse



What do you want to know about the opo? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## JETacoustic (Oct 16, 2014)

Htc one m8. Quality and reliability


----------



## senthilaca (Oct 17, 2014)

What will be the price of nexus 6 in india?


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 17, 2014)

senthilaca said:


> What will be the price of nexus 6 in india?

Click to collapse



Should be around 40k

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## senthilaca (Oct 17, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Should be around 40k
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Is it including tax? Heard it is priced at $649. If tax included it will be more than 40k i guess.


----------



## shubh_007 (Oct 17, 2014)

senthilaca said:


> Is it including tax? Heard it is priced at $649. If tax included it will be more than 40k i guess.

Click to collapse



Shouldn't be more than 45k, because that is for 32gb. There won't be many takers at such a steep price with a 6" screen. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## yokes (Oct 17, 2014)

Well its not an Android smartphone............ its an Android Smart TV













VU 32K160M (Android) 32 inches LED TV(HD Ready, Smart)
Price : INR 24990/- i.e USD 406

Bought it already and waiting for the delivery 

Model No.	Vu	Model LED32K160 (Android Kitkat 4.2.2)
Panel	Panel Grade	A+ Grade Achromatic Panel - The Best panel in the Industry
 	Backlight source {CCFL, Edge-lit LED,...}	Edge-lit LED
 	Resolution	1920 x 1080 pixels
 	Brightness	500 nit
 	Dynamic contrast ratio	1000000:1
 	Viewing Angle (Horiz / Vert)	178 / 178 degrees
 	Response Time	6.5 ms

Connectivity	HDMI Input	3
 	Radio frequency input (RF)	1
 	Component / Y Pb (Cb) Pr (Cr)	1
 	Audio L/R for component input	1
 	AV input	2
 	USB interface	3
 	VGA input	1
 	Audio L/R for VGA input	1
 	Coaxial audio output	1
 	Video RCA output	1
 	Earphone jack	Yes

Image control	Zoom function with: 4:3, 16:1, Auto, Zoom 1, Zoom	Yes
 	1:1 Pixel mapping	Yes
 	Still image	Yes

Sound	Audio power output per channel	6 + 6 watt
 	Automatic volume level (AVL)	Yes
 	Audio equalizer	Yes

Features	Android KitKat	Yes
 	AmlogicQuad core S802, ARM Cortex A9, up to 2.0GHz	Yes
 	Octacore ARM Mali-450GPU	Yes
 	2 GB DDR3 RAM	Yes
 	8 GB Nandflash	Yes
 	H.264 UHD hardware decoder	Yes
 	802.11 b/g/n 2.4GHz WiFi, Broadcom AP6210 module	Yes
 	Hotspot	Yes
 	Bluetooth 4.0	Yes
 	10/100M Ethernet	Yes
 	USB Port for Android	2
 	Supports XBMC	Yes

Power	Input Power	100V ~ 240V AC 50/60Hz
 	Environmental Condition - temperature	5° C ~ 45°C
 	Environmental Condition - humidity	20% to 80% RH
 	Power Consumption	50 Watt
 	Stand By Power	0.1 Watt

Accessories	Remote controller	1
 	Battery (size / quantity)	AAA / 2
 	Power cord	1
 	Cable tie	1
 	User manual	1
 	Table Top Stand	1
 	VESA wall mount dimensions (Horiz / Vert)	100X100 mm

Dimensions	Dimensions without stand (W x H x D)	737.5 X 445.3 X 59.8 mm
 	Dimensions with stand (W x H x D)	737.5 X 500.6 X 200 mm
 	Weight without stand	7.3 kg
 	Weight with stand	7.8 kg


----------



## citBabY (Oct 17, 2014)

yokes said:


> The post before me xD

Click to collapse



Wooow dude that's a huge post! 
Anyways have fun with it! There's ROMs for it? XD


----------



## Jaredmf (Oct 18, 2014)

I got a one m8 a month or two ago and I'm loving it 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Scripts (Oct 18, 2014)

Hmm. Not sure. Don't know if I'm going to a smartphone or some other type.


----------



## bhkparmar (Oct 18, 2014)

I m going to my budget phone
Which gives best performance in
My budget

Sent from my GT-S6812


----------



## wess786 (Oct 18, 2014)

I can buy a new phone next week and I'm currently using an Xperia Z. I find the screen a tad to big, hence why I want to go for a phone with a screensize of under 5 inch. I'm thinking about the Galaxy Alpha or iPhone 5S, because both phones are premium devices in build quality. That's a must for me. What phone would you recommend me to get? Or give me any other suggestions I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Jeik (Oct 18, 2014)

Just sold my SP,buying a S3(it has at least 3 s5 ROM ports) for the money I got,hopefully soon.The Xperia M2 is such a bore.
But hey,I will have latest SONY and basically a Samsung mid-high end phone...
Was considering the Core 2,but if I can buy a Samsung phone with the latest OS,amazing Dev community,warranty,HD resolution,a 8mp camera,solid amount of RAM and most importantly,a price lower than 200$,Samsung Galaxy S3 is the choice.

Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 18, 2014)

Your gonna buy an s3? A phone that is 4 years old? Either your trolling or you have been under a rock since the new decade began.. 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## unixtm (Oct 18, 2014)

My dream HTC butterfly 2 or one plus one

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Oct 18, 2014)

xsisbest said:


> Your gonna buy an s3? A phone that is 4 years old? Either your trolling or you have been under a rock since the new decade began..
> 
> Totes ma goat sent from ma note

Click to collapse



You do realize that he is speaking of a budget right? And the s3 is close to 2 years old. 
If he wants to buy it since it fits his budget, why are you judging him? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## force70 (Oct 18, 2014)

innomi said:


> You do realize that he is speaking of a budget right? And the s3 is close to 2 years old.
> If he wants to buy it since it fits his budget, why are you judging him?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



S3 is obsolete for sure but with some tweaks and all the Roms out there id still take it over an iphone 6 

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## innomi (Oct 18, 2014)

force70 said:


> S3 is obsolete for sure but with some tweaks and all the Roms out there id still take it over an iphone 6
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## aksh_ad14 (Oct 18, 2014)

*Nexus 6*

Definately the SHAMU


----------



## Planterz (Oct 18, 2014)

xsisbest said:


> Your gonna buy an s3? A phone that is 4 years old? Either your trolling or you have been under a rock since the new decade began..
> 
> Totes ma goat sent from ma note

Click to collapse



Your math and grammar sucks, and the Galaxy S3 is still a very capable phone with lots of development, and the price is right. No need to be a jerk.


----------



## Jelixis (Oct 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Your math and grammar sucks, and the Galaxy S3 is still a very capable phone with lots of development, and the price is right. No need to be a jerk.

Click to collapse



I have to agree with the peanut here. The S3 is a very capable phone with extremely active development and pretty good specs.

---------- Post added at 01:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:51 AM ----------

Bacon is my next one.


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Your math and grammar sucks, and the Galaxy S3 is still a very capable phone with lots of development, and the price is right. No need to be a jerk.

Click to collapse



Not to turn this thread into a pissing match but.. Excuse me for thinking the phone was older than it is. 2nd, I wasn't trying to be a jerk I just can't understand why you would buy such an old phone even on a budget. There are newer and cheaper options out there. It's his money I could give a **** less... Grammar? Not sure what your talking about but I think you win the jerk award buddy.. Not to mention I wasn't even talking to you.. I made no personal insults such as yourself. 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2014)

xsisbest said:


> I wasn't trying to be a jerk

Click to collapse



You were being a jerk.



> Grammar? Not sure what *your* talking about

Click to collapse



Clearly. 



> I made no personal insults such as yourself.

Click to collapse



Accusing someone of being a troll or living in a cave isn't insulting? You've got a warped sense of manners.


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> You were being a jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get over it nut... 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2014)

xsisbest said:


> Get over it nut...

Click to collapse



Get over what? The fact that you should have learned the difference between "you're" and "your" in 3rd grade, or the fact that you're being a condescending prick? This is a forum where people look for help, and people give others help. Calling someone a troll because they want a 4...I mean 2 year old device isn't helpful. And it's definitely not cool to scoff at someone looking for something on a budget or simply because they don't want to spend a lot. Maybe he's just looking for something cheap to play around with. You don't know. But yet you chose to be a jerk about it. Why? What the eff do you care? You said you don't, yet you felt compelled to say something demeaning anyway. Just shut up. If you had something worthwhile to contribute, say, an alternate device, then you should have said something. But no, you chose to be a jerk. And that's why I'm up your butt about this. Do something positive, or just shut up.


----------



## JorgeMenderp (Oct 19, 2014)

Been on a Nexus 4 since launch, and I'm yet to have a problem with it. That Nexus 6 looks pretty enticing though.


----------



## LEQIUX (Oct 19, 2014)

definitely OnePlus One


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 19, 2014)

JorgeMenderp said:


> Been on a Nexus 4 since launch, and I'm yet to have a problem with it. That Nexus 6 looks pretty enticing though.

Click to collapse



Same for me on Nexus 4. But moving onto Nexus 5. Nexus 6 is too rich for me atm.

Nexus IV


----------



## netfortius (Oct 19, 2014)

Sony xperia z3 shows up now as available from TMo

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## graw2 (Oct 19, 2014)

I am waiting for LG G4 or Xiaomi Mi5 with Snapdragon 810 SoC and 64bit LPDDR4 RAM support! I hope next April these will be available... 

Sent from my Mi2S / MIUI6


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2014)

JorgeMenderp said:


> Been on a Nexus 4 since launch, and I'm yet to have a problem with it. That Nexus 6 looks pretty enticing though.

Click to collapse





baiju2012 said:


> Same for me on Nexus 4. But moving onto Nexus 5. Nexus 6 is too rich for me atm.
> 
> Nexus IV

Click to collapse



Ditto, except I've only had my Nexus 4 for a few months. I was going to buy the Nexus 6 64gb, but then the price was revealed. Although I can afford it, I just can't justify spending $700 on a phone right now, especially since I don't _need_ it. 

After suffering with my Samsung Galaxy Light for the last several months, and my dislike of TouchWiz, I told myself I'd never buy another Samsung. But that turned out to be a lie, and I just bought a used Note 3 off Swappa for $350. Hopefully it'll satisfy my desire for a huge phone. I do like the replaceable battery and microSD card slot though. Samsung gets that part right, at least. And if I don't like it, I can always just re-sell it.

Something also just occurred to me. A couple years ago, I bought Backstab. Fun game, but it doesn't work on many devices. It worked on my old Motorola Droid Razr Maxx. It doesn't work on my Nexus 4 or my LG G Pad 8.3. But for some dumb reason, it works on my Galaxy Light, which is the crappiest of all those devices. Maybe it'll work on my Note 3 and I'll finally be able to play this game I wasted $7 on.


----------



## akaTheDon (Oct 19, 2014)

Just got myself a Galaxy Note 4 on Friday , upgraded from a Galaxy S3, loving my new phone so much!! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## innomi (Oct 19, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Ditto, except I've only had my Nexus 4 for a few months. I was going to buy the Nexus 6 64gb, but then the price was revealed. Although I can afford it, I just can't justify spending $700 on a phone right now, especially since I don't _need_ it.
> 
> After suffering with my Samsung Galaxy Light for the last several months, and my dislike of TouchWiz, I told myself I'd never buy another Samsung. But that turned out to be a lie, and I just bought a used Note 3 off Swappa for $350. Hopefully it'll satisfy my desire for a huge phone. I do like the replaceable battery and microSD card slot though. Samsung gets that part right, at least. And if I don't like it, I can always just re-sell it.
> 
> Something also just occurred to me. A couple years ago, I bought Backstab. Fun game, but it doesn't work on many devices. It worked on my old Motorola Droid Razr Maxx. It doesn't work on my Nexus 4 or my LG G Pad 8.3. But for some dumb reason, it works on my Galaxy Light, which is the crappiest of all those devices. Maybe it'll work on my Note 3 and I'll finally be able to play this game I wasted $7 on.

Click to collapse



You can buy the OnePlus one since I guess it will fit most of your needs. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Planterz (Oct 19, 2014)

innomi said:


> You can buy the OnePlus one since I guess it will fit most of your needs.

Click to collapse



I considered it, but to be honest, all the delays, issues, etc kinda soured me on that phone. I even got an invite a couple months ago, but passed it along (of course, I was broke then, but I didn't want the phone anyway). It's still an option though, if I don't like my Note 3.


----------



## Zahidpatel8 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hii. I have lg g3 f400 how to I change lg smart world korean language 

Sent from my LG-F400K using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## papa_Lutz (Oct 20, 2014)

Since i broke my HTC One M7 a few weeks ago and being forced to use my SGS+ again, i really need a new phone

I'm looking for
decent pricing, haptic perception and (optional) camera
big development community/constant updates would be nice too

i don't need much power, since i don't play games

Still can't decide what to get :crying:


----------



## ok2nvnexus (Oct 20, 2014)

papa_Lutz said:


> Since i broke my HTC One M7 a few weeks ago and being forced to use my SGS+ again, i really need a new phone
> 
> I'm looking for
> decent pricing, haptic perception and (optional) camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the nexus 5...it's a great phone for the money and huge development or the g2!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## papa_Lutz (Oct 20, 2014)

ok2nvnexus said:


> Go with the nexus 5...it's a great phone for the money and huge development or the g2!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah these are definitely nice devices, the problem is the metal design of the htc really hooked me on 
and i bought it for 260€ back then(in june^^) at amazon warehouse deals, so i'm struggling with paying more for an "inferior" device now

hopefully the prices drop after nexus 6 release
any more suggestions?


----------



## s8freak (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S6 next year I've had a Galaxy from the S2 thru the S5 and I guess I'm in the minority when I say I prefer T/W instead of AOSP for stability and no need for nightlies to fix the constant bugs that crop up. 
But that's just my preference and in no way intended to denigrate anyone else's preference for AOSP.


"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A powered by XKRom Gold LimiTed


----------



## force70 (Oct 20, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I'm waiting for the Samsung Galaxy S6 next year I've had a Galaxy from the S2 thru the S5 and I guess I'm in the minority when I say I prefer T/W instead of AOSP for stability and no need for nightlies to fix the constant bugs that crop up.
> But that's just my preference and in no way intended to denigrate anyone else's preference for AOSP.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cmon freak you know you want a note 4 or a nexus 6 

My note 4 shipped today..still on the fence about it..only reason I'm even considering it is because Ax will get one and develop for it.

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## s8freak (Oct 20, 2014)

force70 said:


> Cmon freak you know you want a note 4 or a nexus 6
> 
> My note 4 shipped today..still on the fence about it..only reason I'm even considering it is because Ax will get one and develop for it.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Yes on Ax picking one up NO NO NO ABSOLUTELY NOT on the N4  and Nexus yuck 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A powered by XKRom Gold LimiTed


----------



## xsisbest (Oct 20, 2014)

papa_Lutz said:


> Yeah these are definitely nice devices, the problem is the metal design of the htc really hooked me on
> and i bought it for 260€ back then(in june^^) at amazon warehouse deals, so i'm struggling with paying more for an "inferior" device now
> 
> hopefully the prices drop after nexus 6 release
> any more suggestions?

Click to collapse



If you like htc then wait for the m8 max or prime.. Whatever they are gonna call it.. It's gonna be amazing! 

Totes ma goat sent from ma note


----------



## Allan_Hun (Oct 21, 2014)

*Can't decide Nexus 5 or LG G2 ??*

Hello. My old trusty and moded s3 Mini have a broken usb connection, so I urgently need a new phone...
I don't want to use a lot of money, so I ordered the moto g lte. But it was slow, didn't receive a lot of attention from developers and the sdcard support was very bad, so I returned the Moto G.
Now I can't decide if should get the Nexus 5 or the LG G2 ?
Cyanogenmod, quality antenna and battery life are my top priorities but I also like a big screen in a small form (thin bezels). I would also like a soft touch back (nexus5 feature),nice camera(g2 feature), wireless charging(nexus5), ir transmitter(g2) but realize I can't have it all on a budget...
In my country Nexus5 and LG G2 cost exactly the same, so after reading a lot of reviews and checking known Cyanogen bugs I believe i get a little more value if i go with the LG G2. But the Nexus5 have the best developer support, so this make my choice very toff!
Reception in my local area is very bad so I need a phone with a quality antenna, anyone know if nexus5 have better antenna compared to the LG G2?
I would really appreciate advise from anyone who have used both phones, please help me.


----------



## tfarrelljjr (Oct 21, 2014)

Only device I'll be letting my Note 3 go for is the Nexus 6.


----------



## gaurav.swain (Oct 21, 2014)

*[Q]*

Is the Nexus 6 is good buy? I'm currently on N4, thinking about upgrading. Is it worth the high price? Any alternatives?


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 21, 2014)

After 23 months of owning Nexus 4, I received the Nexus 5 today. Nexus 6 too expensive atm.

Nexus IV


----------



## unixtm (Oct 21, 2014)

You have to sell HTC butterfly 2 ? What is the cost?


----------



## nokiagye (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't need it i don't like it but I want it... N6

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:07 PM ----------




gaurav.swain said:


> Is the Nexus 6 is good buy? I'm currently on N4, thinking about upgrading. Is it worth the high price? Any alternatives?

Click to collapse



No my friend it don't worth. I want it to but I'll wait. I am never give more than 300 for a phone.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## android1288 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have budget around 13k..plz suggest android with flash n front cam..n for long term usage..atlest 1yr without any prob phn shall be working...
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## citBabY (Oct 21, 2014)

android1288 said:


> I have budget around 13k..plz suggest android with flash n front cam..n for long term usage..atlest 1yr without any prob phn shall be working...
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



13k what? Dollars? Euros?


----------



## android1288 (Oct 22, 2014)

citBabY said:


> 13k what? Dollars? Euros?

Click to collapse



13000 rs...Indian rupee.


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 22, 2014)

android1288 said:


> 13000 rs...Indian rupee.

Click to collapse



Moto G 16GB.

Nexus IV


----------



## android1288 (Oct 22, 2014)

Moto g 2nd generation?

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## innomi (Oct 22, 2014)

android1288 said:


> 13000 rs...Indian rupee.

Click to collapse



And how much is that in dollar? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## mwedo (Oct 22, 2014)

$212.43 according to XE.


----------



## innomi (Oct 22, 2014)

mwedo said:


> $212.43 according to XE.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi3 / nexus 4 / Moto g

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## mwedo (Oct 22, 2014)

Mi3, all day,

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## carlfinity (Oct 23, 2014)

I just gotten hold of a Zenfone 5 and it is worth every penny. Amazing!

Sent from my Xperia SP using Tapatalk


----------



## umeshxda (Oct 23, 2014)

Nexus 5 or moto x 2nd gen ??

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 23, 2014)

android1288 said:


> Moto g 2nd generation?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. It is better than the 1st gen with the same price tag. But, I don't know if it is available in India.

Nexus IV


----------



## mwedo (Oct 23, 2014)

RootLord said:


> Nexus 5 or moto x 2nd gen ??
> 
> Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's a nobrainer; Moto X like snap choice. Newer, slightly better SoC, better CPU, bigger screen (and Super AMOLED one) in almost exactly the same body size, slightly better battery (same capacity).

Edit: And yeah, it's water resistant, got somewhat better camera, Moto goodies...

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## umeshxda (Oct 23, 2014)

mwedo said:


> That's a nobrainer; Moto X like snap choice. Newer, slightly better SoC, better CPU, bigger screen (and Super AMOLED one) in almost exactly the same body size, slightly better battery (same capacity).
> 
> Edit: And yeah, it's water resistant, got somewhat better camera, Moto goodies...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802

Click to collapse



Which moto goodies??..  Btw going for moto x







baiju2012 said:


> Yes. It is better than the 1st gen with the same price tag. But, I don't know if it is available in India.
> 
> Nexus IV

Click to collapse



Its available in INDIA!! 


Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 23, 2014)

RootLord said:


> Which moto goodies??..  Btw going for moto x
> 
> Its available in INDIA!!
> 
> Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great that it is available in India. You can't go wrong with Moto X (Especially 2nd Gen), if you can pay its price ($500 + taxes). Enjoy your Moto X.  :good:

Nexus IV


----------



## acasey78 (Oct 23, 2014)

*Buying a Smartphone*



The Marionette said:


> Just sold my SP,buying a S3(it has at least 3 s5 ROM ports) for the money I got,hopefully soon.The Xperia M2 is such a bore.
> But hey,I will have latest SONY and basically a Samsung mid-high end phone...
> Was considering the Core 2,but if I can buy a Samsung phone with the latest OS,amazing Dev community,warranty,HD resolution,a 8mp camera,solid amount of RAM and most importantly,a price lower than 200$,Samsung Galaxy S3 is the choice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Despite the S3 being a slightly older phone, if it has all the features that you need along with a nice price, then I'd say there's really no need to look any further, as you'll possibly shop yourself into confusion anyways considering ALL of the options available nowadays! People are often debating about which smartphone is the "best", when it basically comes down to what actually 'works' best for you.  So, whether it's for business/pleasure or both, if it does the trick, that's all that really matters


----------



## lvrix (Oct 23, 2014)

Whats the best phone for 175 Euros in ebay?


----------



## Gr8king (Oct 24, 2014)

Iphone


----------



## hardaway0814 (Oct 24, 2014)

*What's your next smartphone / What should I buy*

I`m currently on N3 ,wait galaxy S6


----------



## matsalm (Oct 24, 2014)

Currently got N5.
Kinda want the N6, but might wait for the next one after that


----------



## netfortius (Oct 24, 2014)

And so all the (false) hopes (in my getting an Xperia Z3) fade away. TMo's product has bootloader locked. http://www.xperiablog.net/2014/10/23/confirmed-xperia-z3-for-t-mobile-us-has-a-locked-bootloader/ Back to SG5 as next phone. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 24, 2014)

Can I ask why carriers choose to lock their bootloaders? What's the point of it?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 24, 2014)

netfortius said:


> And so all the (false) hopes (in my getting an Xperia Z3) fade away. TMo's product has bootloader locked. http://www.xperiablog.net/2014/10/23/confirmed-xperia-z3-for-t-mobile-us-has-a-locked-bootloader/ Back to SG5 as next phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All Z3s have locked bootloaders. Why are you surprised?


----------



## netfortius (Oct 24, 2014)

Planterz said:


> All Z3s have locked bootloaders. Why are you surprised?

Click to collapse



??  I am/was not surprised. But I held some hopes that some of the Android rumors would come true - TMo getting an unlocked version. Never mind...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Oct 24, 2014)

netfortius said:


> ??  I am/was not surprised. But I held some hopes that some of the Android rumors would come true - TMo getting an unlocked version. Never mind...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sony locks the bootloaders to protect the DRM keys for their proprietary software. They've been doing this for a while. The bootloaders are unlockable, but you'll lose the DRM keys and certain features/functions will be lost.


----------



## force70 (Oct 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Sony locks the bootloaders to protect the DRM keys for their proprietary software. They've been doing this for a while. The bootloaders are unlockable, but you'll lose the DRM keys and certain features/functions will be lost.

Click to collapse



Not all bootloaders can be unlocked, rogers ones cannot..total BS and sadly it means i will never probably own another sony device

sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+


----------



## dikidera (Oct 25, 2014)

I have an SGS2, can you guys recommend me an upgrade? I am looking for a bigger screen mainly, but so long as the specs of the phone exceed those of SGS2 I will be content. If possible, I would like to try different brands than Samsung.

Price range $200-20, second-hand also possible within the range.


----------



## Asyulah (Oct 25, 2014)

nexus 6 cause we are nexus family


----------



## dikidera (Oct 25, 2014)

Asyulah said:


> nexus 6 cause we are nexus family

Click to collapse



Heh, I would buy that phone if I had the money, but I don't .


----------



## F-L-Y-E-R (Oct 25, 2014)

*Advantage..?*

Hello ville users!

The time has come to think about my next device, so I wanted to ask do you think having SENSE/TOUCHWIZ phone is advantage because you can flash AOSP any time so you have 2 choices? Lets say if you buy MOTOROLA/ONEPLUS ONE you're stuck on AOSP forever and personally I think it's too plain and by the looks of 5.0 it doesn't bring a lot IMO they just materialized everything and that's it.

Personally I bought One S because of the design, quite good specs at the time and SENSE was going up but suddenly good started releasing OS updates and HTC were really slow doing that and later they just discontinued, that was the first problem for all of us because everyone were spamming XDA about new releases etc...
That's when we could use advantage, just root the phone and flash any AOSP rom out there. So after that have you loved AOSP so much that you don't care about SENSE anymore and could stick with it forever you're a bit disappointed this time with GOOGLE?


----------



## zerofx_gth (Oct 25, 2014)

cikoleko said:


> Hello ville users!
> 
> The time has come to think about my next device, so I wanted to ask do you think having SENSE/TOUCHWIZ phone is advantage because you can flash AOSP any time so you have 2 choices? Lets say if you buy MOTOROLA/ONEPLUS ONE you're stuck on AOSP forever and personally I think it's too plain and by the looks of 5.0 it doesn't bring a lot IMO they just materialized everything and that's it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

i have the same opinion. At the moment i on CM11 on my SGS4 and i love it. Very long battery life and smooth performance. Before i was on the S5 firmware at my S4 etc.  The point is, i have the choose for all this stuff TW or AOSP. My next phone become a SGS6 or from HTC.

bye


----------



## chris_techno25 (Oct 25, 2014)

*Asus Zenphone Series*

In my opinion, Asus Zenphone series have been the most bang for the buck phones I have ever used. I have used high-end Android phones but Asus phones never disappoint, even with a very affordable price.


----------



## santi9604 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nexus 5 and later nexus 6


----------



## mesquka (Oct 26, 2014)

Nexus 6 or LG G3.


----------



## lightfire (Oct 26, 2014)

dikidera said:


> I have an SGS2, can you guys recommend me an upgrade? I am looking for a bigger screen mainly, but so long as the specs of the phone exceed those of SGS2 I will be content. If possible, I would like to try different brands than Samsung.
> 
> Price range $200-20, second-hand also possible within the range.

Click to collapse



I was waiting on the nexus 6 but can't abide the price.
So I got a Huawai Mate 2 and I absolutely love it. The screen is bright, it is fast and I am on the 3rd day right now without recharging the battery and I still have 45% battery left. I watched a movie and did hours of browsing in addition to phone calls. There is nothing else out there that will do this.
It is a bit beyond your budget at 299 - If you can't spring for the difference just get a Moto-G. I have one of those but my eyesight is going downhill and my fat fingers have problems texting on it.
I am coming from a nexus 5 and like the Mate 2 tons better!


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a Nexus 5 replacement. 

Mostly I want better battery life, thus a larger battery. My problem is, that the size shouldn't get really bigger. A bit bigger, like the new Moto X, sure! But the Nexus 6, Samsung Notes or OnePlus-One, simply to big for my hands... 

The next thing is, that I'd like to run Purity or likewise on it. 

So far I've come up with nothing which would do the trick. 

Any ideas? 

Greets


----------



## Planterz (Oct 26, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a Nexus 5 replacement.
> 
> Mostly I want better battery life, thus a larger battery. My problem is, that the size shouldn't get really bigger. A bit bigger, like the new Moto X, sure! But the Nexus 6, Samsung Notes or OnePlus-One, simply to big for my hands...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 would fit. Basically the same specs as the Nexus 5, only a tiny bit larger overall, but with a .2" bigger screen, a much larger 3000mAh battery and far better camera.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 26, 2014)

I'd agree with that. While I'm happy with my n5 when I bought it I was torn between it and the lg g2 but price was the main reason I went for the nexus. With what you're looking for g2 sounds like a good choice.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## luisms_93 (Oct 26, 2014)

Yo should buy the LG G3 very hot phone. Nice screen. Nice stetic.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 26, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I'd agree with that. While I'm happy with my n5 when I bought it I was torn between it and the lg g2 but price was the main reason I went for the nexus. With what you're looking for g2 sounds like a good choice.

Click to collapse



And the secondary market price on the G2 is a bargain, even compared to the Nexus 5, ever since the G3 came out.



luisms_93 said:


> Yo should buy the LG G3 very hot phone. Nice screen. Nice stetic.

Click to collapse



Bigger phone than he's probably looking for (although it is compact for such a huge screen), and very little development as of yet.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 26, 2014)

G2 probably runs faster than g3 as well running comparable Roms.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 26, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> G2 probably runs faster than g3 as well running comparable Roms.

Click to collapse



Hard to say, since there aren't any for the G3 yet, save tweaked stock ROMs.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 26, 2014)

Not that I've used one personally, but watching videos of people testing the g2 back when it was newer, i remember it appearing to be pretty lag free even running stock. Fast forward to the g3 and almost every video showed obvious lag.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 26, 2014)

G2 seems to be a nice fit  

Haven't really considered it due to the age... 
There seems to be no Purity though, are there comparable roms? 

Greets


----------



## Planterz (Oct 26, 2014)

All this jibberjabber, and now I want to pick up a G2. I want something bigger/faster than my Nexus 4. I have a Note 3 in my hands, but it's maybe a bit too large, and I'm probably gonna resell it (no use for the S-Pen). Been thinking about a Nexus 5 or even a OnePlus One. The OPO would fulfill my desire for a big phone. I like the idea of the Nexus 5, except the dinky battery. It hadn't occurred to me to check out the G2 until now. Big battery, great screen, good development, great camera, etc.

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 PM ----------




-Zeppelin- said:


> G2 seems to be a nice fit
> 
> Haven't really considered it due to the age...
> There seems to be no Purity though, are there comparable roms?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't speak much for Purity. I tried it on my Nexus 4, but passed on it because it lacked features other ROMs had (but I guess that's kind of the point of "purity"). I liked Purity+ (Purity with added features ported from other ROMs), but development/support on that ROM has ended. There's lots of ROMs available on the G2 that I've tried myself on my Nexus 4. SlimKat's good, Carbon's good, Mahdi, Dirty Unicorns, Omni, Cyangenmod of course, and others. I've pretty much settled on LiquidSmooth. All ran great on my Nexus 4, so I suspect they'll all run even better on the G2 (or Nexus 5) because of of the superior hardware. Any ROM should work just as well on a G2 as it does on the Nexus 5, but should also do so for a few or even several hours longer with the larger battery.

Obviously, I can't speak for G2 kernels.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Oct 26, 2014)

Planterz said:


> All this jibberjabber, and now I want to pick up a G2. I want something bigger/faster than my Nexus 4. I have a Note 3 in my hands, but it's maybe a bit too large, and I'm probably gonna resell it (no use for the S-Pen). Been thinking about a Nexus 5 or even a OnePlus One. The OPO would fulfill my desire for a big phone. I like the idea of the Nexus 5, except the dinky battery. It hadn't occurred to me to check out the G2 until now. Big battery, great screen, good development, great camera, etc

Click to collapse




I wouldn't go 1+ to many bugs, get another Oppo device like the N3 and that funky camera  
Xiaomi is a great choice for premium device/features and half the price of big brands. 
Nexus 5 is a great choice for the stock android experience, from personal experience its the best experience, confused?  
Anyway, yeah look about because the hype surrounding the 1+ was nice but ones it come out it was a mess, pretty poor from Oppo who have a good rep in China.


----------



## lightfire (Oct 26, 2014)

Planterz said:


> All this jibberjabber, and now I want to pick up a G2. I want something bigger/faster than my Nexus 4. I have a Note 3 in my hands, but it's maybe a bit too large, and I'm probably gonna resell it (no use for the S-Pen). Been thinking about a Nexus 5 or even a OnePlus One....

Click to collapse



I am SURE those are nice phones. But since you mention the nexus 5; that is what I had. I just bought a Huawei Mate 2 and I love everything about it. No lag, beautiful screen, sd card slot, stable AND battery life is second to none. Right now I am 9 hours into DAY 3 and I am at 27% battery, And I have been laid up on the couch with an injury and have surfed, watched movies, email, read at least one book - VERY impressive. A HUGE user experience improvement over the nexus 5. IN fact, I haven't even touched my nexus 7 since I got it.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Oct 27, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Do you think it will run less than $250 U. S. dollars?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply. 
Currently the Xiaomi Mipad is Being sold in 2 variants 

16gb $275
64gb $325

A little expensive but when you think:

Shield Tablet 
16gb $385
32gb $480

Shield vs Xiaomi 
Same processor package, Mipad slightly smaller screen (7.9 inch vs 8.0 inch) 
Mipad Double storage $100 cheaper
Mipad also Sharper resolution (Shield 1920×1080 vs Mipad 2048×1536)


The only downside to Mipad is the OS its buggy


----------



## Ace42 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm going to sell my G2 in a few weeks but 1st I'm stuck as to whether I should buy a used Nexus 4, Lumia 521, or Moto G 1st gen. Ideally I want a "cheap" phone for text/internet/tethering until I can fix my Optimus G.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Oct 27, 2014)

Ace42 said:


> I'm going to sell my G2 in a few weeks but 1st I'm stuck as to whether I should buy a used Nexus 4, Lumia 521, or Moto G 1st gen. Ideally I want a "cheap" phone for text/internet/tethering until I can fix my Optimus G.

Click to collapse



Moto g 2nd gen is at same price as of 1st gen

Sent from my diabetic N5


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

Ace42 said:


> I'm going to sell my G2 in a few weeks but 1st I'm stuck as to whether I should buy a used Nexus 4, Lumia 521, or Moto G 1st gen. Ideally I want a "cheap" phone for text/internet/tethering until I can fix my Optimus G.

Click to collapse



Moto G LTE if you want a microSD slot and better battery life, Nexus 4 (with LTE hack) if you want better performance. If you want to go really cheap, a Samsung Galaxy Light for under $100. Small, and won't perform as well as the other 2, but it has LTE. My daily driver is my Nexus 4 with LTE hack (LiquidSmooth/Hellscore), but at home I swap my SIM to my Galaxy Light and tether it to my computer.

Out of curiosity, why sell your G2 (a better phone) so you can fix your Optimus G?


----------



## Ace42 (Oct 27, 2014)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Moto g 2nd gen is at same price as of 1st gen
> 
> Sent from my diabetic N5

Click to collapse



I was actually not aware of them being priced equally, thanks. 


Planterz said:


> Moto G LTE if you want a microSD slot and better battery life, Nexus 4 (with LTE hack) if you want better performance. If you want to go really cheap, a Samsung Galaxy Light for under $100. Small, and won't perform as well as the other 2, but it has LTE. My daily driver is my Nexus 4 with LTE hack (LiquidSmooth/Hellscore), but at home I swap my SIM to my Galaxy Light and tether it to my computer.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why sell your G2 (a better phone) so you can fix your Optimus G?

Click to collapse



I am selling my G2 because: too much power for my basic usage, money, and I don't like the rear buttons anymore. I'll look into getting a galaxy light, since I have LTE coverage in most places. The phone itself isn't bad, just overkill for email, text, phone, and occasional pictures/video.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

Ace42 said:


> I was actually not aware of them being priced equally, thanks.

Click to collapse



But you can get a used one (LTE) off Swappa in mint/great condition for ~$175, cheaper than the 3G price new (either edition). Keep in mind that the non-LTE versions only have HSPA+ at 21.1Mb/s. You'll still get decent data speeds, as T-Mobile has a great 3G network, but it won't be nearly as fast as LTE. A Nexus 4 in good/mint condition should be about the same price or less (or brand new off eBay for $220).



> I am selling my G2 because: too much power for my basic usage, money, and I don't like the rear buttons anymore.

Click to collapse



Fair enough.



> I'll look into getting a galaxy light, since I have LTE coverage in most places. The phone itself isn't bad, just overkill for email, text, phone, and occasional pictures/video.

Click to collapse



The Light makes a great internet mule and/or back-up phone. The battery is replaceable, so you can buy a spare or 3 for use over long periods, and you don't have to worry about wearing the battery out and costing a lot to replace. Its small size also makes it a good portable music player, either streaming or with a microSD card. Us T399 owners have TWRP and root, so you can used Xposed to get rid of some of the TouchWiz ugliness and debloat the unnecessary Samsung and T-Mobile crap.

The camera on the T399 is only 5mp, but honestly, it takes pretty decent pictures - decent enough for Facebook anyway. I prefer it over my Nexus 4 in that regard. With only a 4" screen, texting and web browsing is obviously going to be cramped. But that's the trade-off for something that only costs ~$100 and has LTE.

I've bought several different cases for my Light, and found that the best one is one of the cheapest, a $3.86 TPU off eBay.

If you can't suffer the 4" screen, you could also look at the LG L90 from T-Mobile. Much bigger screen (4.7"), similar specs otherwise, and also only about $100. The trade-off is 3G only (HSPA+ 21.1Mb/s), no 4G (despite what they call it) or LTE.


----------



## mellowbug (Oct 27, 2014)

*need some advice about next phone*

Hello guys,

i would like to get some unfavorized advice about chosing my next phone. In owned a galaxy s4 , so because i liked my s4 i tend to chose automaticly for the galaxy s5. But is this the best choice? Ive bin thinking between s5 a z3 and a note 3.
I used my s4 for checking my mail , browsing the internet , dowloading movies/music and use screen mirroring to watch movies on my sony bravia kdl 50w815b and listen music on the phone itself. I also used the garmin navigation on my s4 alot. I did root my s4 and i want to root also my next phone. I dont own a working pc so i have to be able to do everything with my phone without freezing and crashing it. I also own a ps4.
I like to have alot of option and neat things on my phone to fidle around with and the phone has to be able to withstand heavy usage (think about using the navigation with gps) and stay juiced till the end of the day. I hope i made it clear enough what i want to do with my phone so that you guys can give me some good advice. If something isnt clear or you need to know more please ask me.
So should i go for the s5, the note 3 or the z3?

greetings mellowbug


----------



## Stuart Little (Oct 27, 2014)

mellowbug said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> i would like to get some unfavorized advice about chosing my next phone. In owned a galaxy s4 , so because i liked my s4 i tend to chose automaticly for the galaxy s5. But is this the best choice? Ive bin thinking between s5 a z3 and a note 3.
> I used my s4 for checking my mail , browsing the internet , dowloading movies/music and use screen mirroring to watch movies on my sony bravia kdl 50w815b and listen music on the phone itself. I also used the garmin navigation on my s4 alot. I did root my s4 and i want to root also my next phone. I dont own a working pc so i have to be able to do everything with my phone without freezing and crashing it. I also own a ps4.
> ...

Click to collapse



From my opinion and your use of a phone in combination would i go for the Galaxy S5 because i don't see the pros about prefering a Note 3 over the newer S5.
Xperia Z3 is always not a good decision if i look at your use.
Samsung Galaxy S5 is good in whatever you do with your phone, it's based on simplicity and rich-featured.
Powerful from inside and clean from outside!

Have a nice time with your new phone!


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 27, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Can't speak much for Purity. I tried it on my Nexus 4, but passed on it because it lacked features other ROMs had (but I guess that's kind of the point of "purity"). I liked Purity+ (Purity with added features ported from other ROMs), but development/support on that ROM has ended. There's lots of ROMs available on the G2 that I've tried myself on my Nexus 4. SlimKat's good, Carbon's good, Mahdi, Dirty Unicorns, Omni, Cyangenmod of course, and others. I've pretty much settled on LiquidSmooth. All ran great on my Nexus 4, so I suspect they'll all run even better on the G2 (or Nexus 5) because of of the superior hardware. Any ROM should work just as well on a G2 as it does on the Nexus 5, but should also do so for a few or even several hours longer with the larger battery.
> 
> Obviously, I can't speak for G2 kernels.

Click to collapse



One last thing concerning the G2.
2015 for Android L is a bit late. 

Can we expect to have fully working Lollipop Roms as soon as the Nexus 5 gets Lollipop? 

Greets


----------



## mellowbug (Oct 27, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> From my opinion and your use of a phone in combination would i go for the Galaxy S5 because i don't see the pros about prefering a Note 3 over the newer S5.
> Xperia Z3 is always not a good decision if i look at your use.
> Samsung Galaxy S5 is good in whatever you do with your phone, it's based on simplicity and rich-featured.
> Powerful from inside and clean from outside!
> ...

Click to collapse



Oke thanks,  then ill go for the s5 as i wanted in first thought. 

greetings mellowbug.


----------



## Oxydrix (Oct 27, 2014)

I have recently bought the lg-g2, everything is fine and I love this phone; my next phone should be an HTC because I love their design and the boom sound  :thumbup:

Inviato dal mio LG-D802


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> One last thing concerning the G2.
> 2015 for Android L is a bit late.
> 
> Can we expect to have fully working Lollipop Roms as soon as the Nexus 5 gets Lollipop?

Click to collapse



Eventually. Personally, I'm not in much of a hurry to jump to Lollypop. I've been playing a bit with the L preview on my Nexus 4, and I'm not sure I like it all that much yes. It's speedy and it's smoother than Barry White's voice, but it's also glitchy - or rather apps are glitchy on it. Obviously, being a port of a preview meant for another device, there'll be kinks to work out, so myself I'll wait until those kinks do get worked out. Plus I like using Xposed, so I might wait until Xposed works with ART - if it ever does.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd have no need for Xposed, just a stable bugfree Android with a few adds, which are in every other custom rom. 

But my conclusion, that the G2 should get Lollipop faster due to the familiarity to the Nexus 5 is right, isn't it?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> I'd have no need for Xposed, just a stable bugfree Android with a few adds, which are in every other custom rom.
> 
> But my conclusion, that the G2 should get Lollipop faster due to the familiarity to the Nexus 5 is right, isn't it?

Click to collapse



http://www.phonearena.com/news/LG-G...id-5.0-Lollipop-sometime-after-the-G3_id62198

LG's Optimus UI is pretty heavy - not as heavy as TouchWiz, but it's far from stock. Family ties to the Nexus 5 don't really mean anything in this regard.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 27, 2014)

Well, my thoughts were in regard to custom roms, not the LG update. 

It should be easier to get Lollipop working on a custom rom, due to the ties to the Nexus 5, shouldn't it? 

Greets


----------



## Planterz (Oct 27, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Well, my thoughts were in regard to custom roms, not the LG update.
> 
> It should be easier to get Lollipop working on a custom rom, due to the ties to the Nexus 5, shouldn't it?

Click to collapse



Phone availability, popularity, and hackability mean more than family ties. A popular phone with an unlocked/unlockable bootloader means more developers making ROMs and kernels. The G2 might be a "cousin" of the Nexus 5, but its own popularity means more than its relation when it comes to development. Lollypop ROMs will undoubtedly come to the G2. Maybe they'll come from Nexus 5 development, maybe they'll be created independently. I honestly don't know how that sort of thing happens. It's possible that Lollypop ROMs will come to the G2 before the official LG update happens. I really don't know.


----------



## ANDROIDPRO03 (Oct 27, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3.


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the g2 is popular enough you shouldn't have to worry about getting custom Roms based on lollipop but that's just a gut feeling. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jason Hyunwoo (Oct 27, 2014)

I would buy Nexus6 or iPhone 6 or iPhone6 plus.

Both are fast, difference is Android or IOS? Android is high-modable but IOS is not modable at all(Maybe JailBreak is modding..)


----------



## SDQB17 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have about 2 weeks til my Verizon contract ( GS3) is up..I was going to buy the LGG3, but I am really worried about all the threads I have seen where they are cracking. Is this really a problem or just the first run of phones? I may also be switching to TMO. The cracking problem has me looking at the HTC or the nexus 6 now. Anythoughts on the cracking or should I not be worried about it?


----------



## bluestreak0 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Budget phone dilemma*

Hi guys,

I'm hesitating between the:

Motorola Moto E (£90)
Nokia Lumia 630 (£100)
Sony Xperia M (£90)

I have listed the main differentiating factors:


Moto E has the worst camera (no autofocus).
Xperia is the only one with a front camera and flash.
Moto E has the highest res screen (qHD vs WVGA).
Lumia has the biggest screen (4.5').
Xperia has the smallest screen (4.0').
Lumia has the fastest processor and GPU, followed by Xperia.
Moto E has guaranteed Lollipop update, Xperia is officially supported by Cyanogenmod.:victory:
Lumia has 8GB internal, others have 4GB.
Lumia only has 512MB of ram, others have 1GB. Cannot play FIFA.
Moto cannot shoot video in HD.
Xperia is the only one not to have Gorilla Glass 3.
Xperia has 4G
Xperia looks the best 

What are your thoughts on these three phones? Which would you buy?
Is there one I have missed?

*(By the way, does anyone know if the Lumia 630 will be updated to Windows Phone 9/10? Will they abandon it like they did with the 7 phones?)*


----------



## innomi (Oct 28, 2014)

bluestreak0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hesitating between the:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's only between those 3 fones you want to choose? Take the Moto. 
Android L is your biggest win over the other things you have mentioned. 
Even with "bad hardware" Android L will make it smooth.
It will be the "fastest" phone between those 3 then. 
(fastest in real life! Not on paper!) 


Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## znd_zer0th (Oct 28, 2014)

My current one is Note3 and it's going to definitely be Note4 my next phone (phablet)... love it way more than my last iPhone


----------



## s8freak (Oct 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Not all bootloaders can be unlocked, rogers ones cannot..total BS and sadly it means i will never probably own another sony device
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Really force? ?? It seems like you own like 17 phones LOL

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my VisionX powered G900A Rockin Blue XKRome


----------



## Stuart Little (Oct 28, 2014)

Jason Hyunwoo said:


> I would buy Nexus6 or iPhone 6 or iPhone6 plus.
> 
> Both are fast, difference is Android or IOS? Android is high-modable but IOS is not modable at all(Maybe JailBreak is modding..)

Click to collapse



Go for the iPhone 6 plus, i might be getting it next month, much better man! Nexus 6 will force you to mod your device bro !


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 28, 2014)

?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jason Hyunwoo (Oct 28, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the iPhone 6 plus, i might be getting it next month, much better man! Nexus 6 will force you to mod your device bro !

Click to collapse



WELL, I would choose N6 for developing bro!!! (Well, I am using N5 and iPod Touch(4) but N5 is more better! )
I think iPhone make me to mod their os.. B'cuz of Jailbreak!


----------



## innomi (Oct 28, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the iPhone 6 plus, i might be getting it next month, much better man! Nexus 6 will force you to mod your device bro !

Click to collapse



You advise an easy breakable device over an nexus? 
If he has to choose between an crapple and an android device? The choice is easy! Never ever choose an crapple! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 28, 2014)

innomi said:


> You advise an easy breakable device over an nexus?
> If he has to choose between an crapple and an android device? The choice is easy! Never ever choose an crapple!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



Both devices have their own pros and cons. It depends on the user itself. If he likes simplicity, consistency accross OS then iPhone 6+ is the choice. But if the person likes to be in full control of the device thus making it like "new" everyday, then N6 is the right choice. Both phones are great for what they can do.
I, personally, couldn't think of myself using iOS device, it would feel like a jail whereas I'm like a god on my Android device. And that doesn't mean Apple devices are horrible.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ooohhh2 (Oct 29, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for a Nexus 5 replacement.
> 
> Mostly I want better battery life, thus a larger battery. My problem is, that the size shouldn't get really bigger. A bit bigger, like the new Moto X, sure! But the Nexus 6, Samsung Notes or OnePlus-One, simply to big for my hands...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look out for the Motorola Droid Turbo! I would like to have one after seeing the preview and specs. But sadly it won't appear in Europe. What a dumb decision from Motorola.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 29, 2014)

Same here, I'm also in Europe  

Though I also think the softkeys are a bad design decision...


----------



## esok44 (Oct 29, 2014)

I totally Agree, this Phone looks like the best one Available ATM and it wont come over the big sea...

Well lets hope for motoX-Play Edition


----------



## boniek1983 (Oct 29, 2014)

My S4 Active is 1 year old already, still great phone but now I thinking to change to Nexus 6


----------



## Ritvars (Oct 29, 2014)

Great news! Motorola Droid Turbo will get global release! 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Robo56 (Oct 29, 2014)

I really would like to give the Z3 a chance, but it's only carried by T-Mobile. I'm enjoying my current LG G2, but I'm getting that upgrade itch.


----------



## WakedPaul (Oct 29, 2014)

Was looking to buy an HDC S5 clone but then realized they only use 850/2100 for 3G and I actually need 850/1900. So I settled for a Doogee DG310. Ordered from focalprice, express shipping was only 6$. Just have to wait for a few weeks now! lol


----------



## PedriX (Oct 30, 2014)

Xiaomi Mi4 

really powerful one...


----------



## eAsyy (Oct 30, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> Great news! Motorola Droid Turbo will get global release!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Still rumours. 

N5


----------



## Stuart Little (Oct 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> You advise an easy breakable device over an nexus?
> If he has to choose between an crapple and an android device? The choice is easy! Never ever choose an crapple!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



There is no place here for fanboy stuff mate.


----------



## hcdav (Oct 30, 2014)

@bluestreak0
I would definitely take the Moto E if I were you.
Not only is it guaranteed Lollipop, but if stock bores you then its likely that an AOSP custom rom will be stable enough for you to flash.
Screen for Moto E is also great for its class, saturation is meant to be great and the pixel density is decent.
From what it sounds like you're quite fussed with updates. If they're important to you, do not hesitate to get the Moto E. I sure wouldn't.

---------- Post added at 10:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 PM ----------

I'm also considering an upgrade. I currently own an LG G2 d802 16GB and am considering upgrading to either the LG G3 or the Galaxy Note 3. On the Carphone Warehouse deals I'm looking at they're both equally priced. I'm seriously on the fence here and would be grateful if someone could push me the right way!
Here is my absolute necessities:
-Micro SD expansion. Bigger storage is better.
-A nice feel to the phone. I'm fed up with my G2's slippery plastic back and although both the G3 and Note 3 have plastic backs, I've heard they're textured.
-Lollipop upgrade (with little bloat!).
-XDA Support. Which is most likely to get stable AOSP/CM? I understand that LG are considering supplying bootloader unlocking solutions but development is still in its infancy too. Samsung on the other hand seem to be quite strict with bootloader unlocking so I can imagine there's not going to be much development there.

Here are some preferences:
-I like oversaturation of colours. I like AMOLED screens, but am unsure whether higher res with more realistic colours (as on the G3) is better than the 1080p AMOLED on the Note 3.
-Good battery life. I know both are particularly great anyway.
-High sound quality.

If anybody could push me in the right direction I'd be very much grateful!


----------



## aminking2005 (Oct 30, 2014)

it would be lenovo A3500


----------



## htw1 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nexus 6


----------



## hfcobra (Oct 30, 2014)

*Nexus 6, Note 4, or Droid Turbo?  I can't decide.*

This is a huge indecision for me. I really have no idea what I am going to get right now due to too many things that I don't know. I hope to get some answered here. Upgrading from a Galaxy Nexus.

As far as hardware goes let's skip that. I know all these phones have the same hardware and any of their cameras will be good enough for me. I am almost sure all of them have a battery that will last me a whole day.

The differences, though, are where I need someone to help me out.

Nexus 6:
Great phone. It is HUGE though. I really don't know how I will like it until I try it out in the store so that is not something that I expect to have answered until release. However anyone who has an opinion I would be happy to hear it. Other than the size and stock Android there is not a whole lot that is unique about the phone. Front speakers sound nice (literally!).

Note 4:
Basically the same phone as the N6 with TouchWhiz. Even the screens are nearly the same to me. Since the Note has buttons I expect that to make up the 0.2in of missing screen under the N6. So I consider their screens the same (maybe the aspect ratio changes a bit from the lack of soft-buttons?). 
The thing that makes the Note 4 unique are all of its extra features and of course, the S-Pen. These features and the S-Pen are features I know very little about though. I don't use my phone for work at all, what do you use an S-Pen for and what does it make easier for the user or what does it do that you would really miss if you didn't have one? Other than that I think I can lose the other features since a lot of them are unnecessary, unless someone thinks one is too useful to pass up?

Droid Turbo:
Smaller N6 with a different shell. If I don't want a phablet I'll probably get this. MotoActions are VERY tempting.

I am on Verizon, and I am 6'5" so I don't think the N6 or Note 4 will be too large at all. I have held an iPhone 6+ and I have to say it DID feel quite large, however I reached the top of the screen and pulled down the menu without any trouble. The problem I had was that it was very wide and slippery. While the slipperiness is a phone-only problem, I'm worried about the wideness since the N6 is wider than the iP6+.

So what do you think? What are some advantages or disadvantages of the phones?


----------



## force70 (Oct 31, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Really force? ?? It seems like you own like 17 phones LOL
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my VisionX powered G900A Rockin Blue XKRome

Click to collapse



Hahaha...i would have  a z2 also if i could unlock the damn bootloader. 

Nexus 6 will def be my next device though!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or One X+


----------



## AlbGol (Oct 31, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Note 4


----------



## sqllz (Oct 31, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5.. But why is no FM Radio?


----------



## MasterPH (Oct 31, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z3, very nice in speed and design and battery


----------



## saeedashifahmed (Oct 31, 2014)

I would like to buy Galaxy A5, the slimmest phone ever from Samsung.  See Specifications of : Samsung Galaxy A5  Its really awesome. I am going to buy it tomorrow.


----------



## htw1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Z3 Compact  is beter, more comfortable.


----------



## clive48 (Oct 31, 2014)

*VU ANdroid TV query*



yokes said:


> Well its not an Android smartphone............ its an Android Smart TV......................
> Weight with stand	7.8 kg

Click to collapse



Hi
1. How is the Android performance?
2. R u able to download & play games?
3. How do I setup WiFi? Unable to find the details.
4. I find Movies from USB pen drive to be too slow. Is that correct?
Pl advice if i should buythis at flipkart or move on?


----------



## batna.antab (Oct 31, 2014)

Nexus 6 or the successor of the HTC one 

Sent from my SM-N9005


----------



## Stuart Little (Oct 31, 2014)

bluestreak0 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm hesitating between the:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would neither choose one of those, I would rather wait 2 years to gather money and buy mid-range.
I would recommend you to go stable and trusted - Xperia M


----------



## xxlolsxx (Nov 1, 2014)

*zenfone5*

For sure zenfone 5


----------



## Rio Rapha (Nov 1, 2014)

Sony Xperia Z2 or Z3 , but i dont know when


----------



## oversteps (Nov 1, 2014)

My biggest problem with getting a new phone is the Nexus 4.  Now that I'm using L and have jumped into the deep end of tweaking and realized I'm a flashaholic, I'm realizing that this phone is _so ****ing good_ that I'm having trouble reasonably justifying an upgrade at this point!

That said, the Nexus 6 will almost assuredly be my next device.  AMOLED display for active notifications, a huge battey, a great screen, 4x the storage that I currently have...  If the Nexus 5 had a better battery I think I'd be going for that, but the AMOLED for me is the real icing on the cake for the Nexus 6.

I'm also a massive Blade Runner fan, so that kinda ties it all together.


----------



## kamild_ (Nov 1, 2014)

Had my HTC Desire Z for about 3 years but a few days ago it died - just turned off and won't turn on again. It turned out that repairing it would cost me about 90-100 dollars so I refused and decided to get a new phone. Now I have ordered a new phone and I'm waiting for it to arrive. It's LG Nexus 5 - can't wait to put my hands on it 
I was also thinking about getting one of those flagship phones like HTC One M8 or Xperia Z3 but I've noticed I don't need such an expensive phone. That's why I've bought Nexus 5.

The only thing I'm worried about now is the battery life everyone is talking about. Is it that bad? I'm going to use it as usual - up to 2-3 hours daily by using the Internet, listening to music or playing games, then rest of the time it's in standby so I can receive calls. So I'd like the battery to survive at least 8 hours daily.


----------



## dekraan (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am currently using a Galaxy Nexus, but I am looking to upgrade to a phone with a) a better battery life, b) a bigger, preferably wider screen that will accomodate my giant thumbs and c) a faster cpu. 

Stats like a great camera, large storage, super screen are not that relevant to me, because I only use the phone for messaging and browsing (and calling ofcourse ).

What phone would you recommend that has at least a 5 inch screen and great batteryperformance?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 1, 2014)

Sounds like you won't have an issue lasting the day with your usage, sounds similar to mine.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umeshxda (Nov 1, 2014)

dekraan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently using a Galaxy Nexus, but I am looking to upgrade to a phone with a) a better battery life, b) a bigger, preferably wider screen that will accomodate my giant thumbs and c) a faster cpu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 or oneplusone or moto x(2nd gen)...
These differs a lot in specs... But latest releases of course ...  But i gave some suggestions to think about!! ???


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 1, 2014)

dekraan said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently using a Galaxy Nexus, but I am looking to upgrade to a phone with a) a better battery life, b) a bigger, preferably wider screen that will accomodate my giant thumbs and c) a faster cpu.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend you 32GB Nexus 5 (better battery than Galaxy Nexus And with custom kernel - even more) or S4 i9505 which I'm currently using. One of the best 5 inchers in terms of handling. Also got a lot of development, so battery won't be an issue. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Gato177 (Nov 1, 2014)

Deseo un Samsung SV


----------



## ooohhh2 (Nov 2, 2014)

I just realized, that my Galaxy S4 with Google Play Edition ROM is still the phone with the best pure android experience AND replaceable battery + expandable storage. If Android L really comes to S4 GPE, there's no need for me to change phone in 1-2 years from now.


----------



## dekraan (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks all. I was already looking at the S5, but the S4 is obviously less expensive, so it sounds like a good option! 

When are they going to bring smartphones back that last 4-5 days without a charge??


----------



## teonagode (Nov 2, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Go for the iPhone 6 plus, i might be getting it next month, much better man! Nexus 6 will force you to mod your device bro !

Click to collapse



Arent you getting the M8?


----------



## skyhot004 (Nov 2, 2014)

I got galaxy mega 2 
I think I'm going to sell it for 300 usd
Buy ps3 cfw second hand for 200 usd
Now I'm  going to need 100-150 usd phone
Correct me if I'm wrong but mega 2 is a pretty bad device
It's had mid spec and low battery etc for high price
I'm thinking of getting those xiaomi, huawei, popular Chinese brand can anyone recommend me
PS. must have 64 gb  sd card support

Sent from my galaxy mega 2 via swift key


----------



## Tuberomix (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact and the Samsung Galaxy S5.
Each phone has its pros and cons and I am aware of all of them but really am torn on the decision part..


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 2, 2014)

Tuberomix said:


> I can't decide between the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact and the Samsung Galaxy S5.
> Each phone has its pros and cons and I am aware of all of them but really am torn on the decision part..

Click to collapse



If you aren't a flashaholic then Z3 would be the best choice for you because it's better than the older S5. But if you like to flash stuff then S5 would be the logical choice. Of my experience Samsung phones have larger dev support + Sony has locked bootloaders (I don't know about international versions, those might be too).

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## deckard9 (Nov 2, 2014)

Toss up between the Moto X and Xperia Z3. 
Pros for Moto X:

speed of updates
Moto specific features (display etc)
price (almost $200 less)
stock android, nearly
Pros for Z3:

battery
better camera
dual sim (big pro for me)
battery (again)


----------



## tsiliha (Nov 3, 2014)

The next smartphone it would be something in 4.7 inches just like my Galaxy nexus or at the most 5 inches. So I would like either Moto G or Galaxy alpha. Of course nexus5 would be a good solution but it has large screen.  We will see.


----------



## fonblets (Nov 4, 2014)

tsiliha said:


> The next smartphone it would be something in 4.7 inches just like my Galaxy nexus or at the most 5 inches. So I would like either Moto G or Galaxy alpha. Of course nexus5 would be a good solution but it has large screen.  We will see.

Click to collapse



Get Galaxy alpha, it is very nice and handy


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2014)

tsiliha said:


> The next smartphone it would be something in 4.7 inches just like my Galaxy nexus or at the most 5 inches. So I would like either Moto G or Galaxy alpha. Of course nexus5 would be a good solution but it has large screen.  We will see.

Click to collapse



Look at the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 4, 2014)

currently have att sghi747 (S3). 
looking for something approximately same size with removable battery, ext.SD slot, unlocked bootloader.
any ideas suggestions would be really appreciated. :good:

err on the side of kindness


----------



## kullz (Nov 4, 2014)

Im currently using an iphone 5 and want to go back to android, i have been looking at the galaxy alpha but i think i cant live with touchwiz and there seems to be very few custom roms for it at the moment. but i guess the galaxy s5 still has a lot of support and will for long. Im kinda looking for either the pure android experience or id go for a custom rom. Any suggestions?


----------



## Piesang (Nov 4, 2014)

This is a awesome post.  

Maybe you can join the Poll on my link and tell me which phone of the ones in the Poll will you choose.  I must decide but I think the more people give their input, the easier it will be for me to decide.

Thanks guys

http://piesang.weebly.com/


----------



## henry0504 (Nov 4, 2014)

Why not Mi4 ?


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 4, 2014)

What should I buy now? Nexus 6 or another?

Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Arent you getting the M8?

Click to collapse



No i had my hands on bro, the screen is really bad, this phone is beastly, http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...variant-for-non-us-markets-spotted-on-google/

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------




Mandeep148 said:


> What should I buy now? Nexus 6 or another?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Go for this, http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...variant-for-non-us-markets-spotted-on-google/

---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




fonblets said:


> Get Galaxy alpha, it is very nice and handy

Click to collapse



4,7 inches?
* Galaxy Alpha
* HTC One M7


----------



## Derpoholic (Nov 4, 2014)

kullz said:


> Im currently using an iphone 5 and want to go back to android, i have been looking at the galaxy alpha but i think i cant live with touchwiz and there seems to be very few custom roms for it at the moment. but i guess the galaxy s5 still has a lot of support and will for long. Im kinda looking for either the pure android experience or id go for a custom rom. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I'm thinking about the OnePlus One also known as the cyanogenmod-phone. It is currently only invite-only, but within a month you will be able to buy it regardless. 

As I'm also considering the new Nexus phone which has similar specs (blows the samsung phones btw), I will buy the OPO cause of it's insane cheap price (bout 340 $ for the 16 gb version)

Hope this helps


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

Derpoholic said:


> I'm thinking about the OnePlus One also known as the cyanogenmod-phone. It is currently only invite-only, but within a month you will be able to buy it regardless.
> 
> As I'm also considering the new Nexus phone which has similar specs (blows the samsung phones btw), I will buy the OPO cause of it's insane cheap price (bout 340 $ for the 16 gb version)
> 
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse


http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...variant-for-non-us-markets-spotted-on-google/ look at this


----------



## teonagode (Nov 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> No i had my hands on bro, the screen is really bad, this phone is beastly, http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...variant-for-non-us-markets-spotted-on-google/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i want the Motorola too xD but i don't think it's even gona be available in my country.


----------



## Derpoholic (Nov 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/1...variant-for-non-us-markets-spotted-on-google/ look at this

Click to collapse



Those specs looks promising, but is the source trustworthy? Plus, it doesnt mention any price, as I said the main reason why I'm considering the OnePlusOne is its cheap price and im a poor student


----------



## maknof (Nov 4, 2014)

I got a mi2s, i try a z3c, great phone but it's not a  big step in performance.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yeah i want the Motorola too xD but i don't think it's even gona be available in my country.

Click to collapse



Moto Maxx could be available, it will be international

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------




Derpoholic said:


> Those specs looks promising, but is the source trustworthy? Plus, it doesnt mention any price, as I said the main reason why I'm considering the OnePlusOne is its cheap price and im a poor student

Click to collapse



Only thing I know is that Androidpolice.com is trusted for long time, price will be revealed later


----------



## nikzDHD (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy with my OPO. Will wait for next years devices with the new SD processors and such.


----------



## teonagode (Nov 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> Moto Maxx could be available, it will be international
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes but not in my country, oh well


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Yes but not in my country, oh well

Click to collapse



That's sadd but I think you could easily import one for 50 bucks more.


----------



## teonagode (Nov 4, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> That's sadd but I think you could easily import one for 50 bucks more.

Click to collapse



Nahh, i think im gonna wait for next years devices which will be much better and for the Snapdragon 810


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Nahh, i think im gonna wait for next years devices which will be much better and for the Snapdragon 810

Click to collapse



I'd rather wait till devices ship with NVIDIA's Erista (or K2). I think it will put SD 810 to shame.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Nov 4, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> I'd rather wait till devices ship with NVIDIA's Erista (or K2). I think it will put SD 810 to shame.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Don't you know, that there will not be a phone wit an Nvidia SoC, or at least not until the nearest future. As the Tegra chipset is not prone to overheating, takes me back in time with my HOX and Tegra 3 SoC you could fry an egg at 60 degrees xD :sly:


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 4, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Don't you know, that there will not be a phone wit an Nvidia SoC, or at least not until the nearest future. As the Tegra chipset is not prone to overheating, takes me back in time with my HOX and Tegra 3 SoC you could fry an egg at 60 degrees xD :sly:

Click to collapse



Too bad. Then I'll choose tablet with Erista if I'll have the money. Already have S4 and seeing how it performs, it might serve me till mid 2015 - early 2016. Haven't had a tablet before, so if I choose my first ever tablet, I'd rather go with Erista. It will be a beast.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Nov 5, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> Too bad. Then Ill choose tablet with Erista if Ill have the money. Already have S4 and seeing how it performs, it might serve me till mid 2015 - early 2016. Havent had a tablet before, so if I choose my first ever tablet, Id rather go with Erista. It will be a beast.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I agree with you, im gonna wait until next year to buy an Tegra powered tablet, as for phones i think that Snapdragon is the way to go as it has the best development and etc.


----------



## Spacemonkie4207 (Nov 5, 2014)

Still using My Galaxy s4 with stock Google Play Edition. It's fast, smooth and battery life is decent. 

Not sure what I'll get next. Nothing really catches my attention. I would love the Nexus 6 but it doesn't have SD card support (love my .FLAC collection)

Tho Z3 catches my eye. Just don't feel good about non removable battery.


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 5, 2014)

Derpoholic said:


> I'm thinking about the OnePlus One also known as the cyanogenmod-phone. It is currently only invite-only, but within a month you will be able to buy it regardless.
> 
> As I'm also considering the new Nexus phone which has similar specs (blows the samsung phones btw), I will buy the OPO cause of it's insane cheap price (bout 340 $ for the 16 gb version)
> 
> Hope this helps

Click to collapse



Oneplus one (aka OPO) is only 299$ for the 16 Gb versions. Currently oneplus only manufactures the sandstone black 64 Gb version @ 349$. So purchasing the white 16 Gb version is difficult and almost stupid because of the low price of the 64 Gb version.
As far as I  remember oneplus will make pre orders available on 17. november.

After returning my Moto G LTE, I was thinking about LG G2 or nexus 5 until I learned about OPO. I love cyanogen so now am waiting impatiently while Oneplus process my pre order 
Personally I can't justify spending a huge pile of cash on anything thats going to be obsolete in 12 months.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 5, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Nahh, i think im gonna wait for next years devices which will be much better and for the Snapdragon 810

Click to collapse



How is it with your budget? The HTC One M9 is coming up next year, could be awesome.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 5, 2014)

is s5 or htc one m8 still good buy or its old now?


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 5, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> is s5 or htc one m8 still good buy or its old now?

Click to collapse



Both are still good, just choose your preference - build quality or performance. Both has great dev support so you can't go wrong. 
P.S. If you are a music fan, then go with M8, you'll thank me later. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## dekraan (Nov 5, 2014)

How do you all feel about the Huawei Ascend Mate 7 32GB? I like the screen to size ratio thanks to the slim bezels. Stats seem ok too, while the batterylife should be great.

Also: Are there any phones coming out early next year that could revolutionise and shame the current ones? Although my phone is slowly dying, I can stretch it out a month or 2/3.


----------



## force70 (Nov 5, 2014)

dekraan said:


> How do you all feel about the Huawei Ascend Mate 7 32GB? I like the screen to size ratio thanks to the slim bezels. Stats seem ok too, while the batterylife should be great.
> 
> Also: Are there any phones coming out early next year that could revolutionise and shame the current ones? Although my phone is slowly dying, I can stretch it out a month or 2/3.

Click to collapse



Great device but not available  yet in canada so no go  here. also im not sure if there will be much development  on it if that matters to you. 


sent from Canada my Note 4, 3, 2 or One X+


----------



## dekraan (Nov 5, 2014)

force70 said:


> Great device but not available  yet in canada so no go  here. also im not sure if there will be much development  on it if that matters to you.
> 
> sent from Canada my Note 4, 3, 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



Hmmm thats true. Here in Holland I will have to import it as well. I do like development. Always loved my Galaxy Nexus just for that reason.

Is there any way to check which phones will be 'developed' for by google?


----------



## teonagode (Nov 5, 2014)

Bink Feed said:


> How is it with your budget? The HTC One M9 is coming up next year, could be awesome.

Click to collapse



Max 500€ as every year 
Ill wait and see what the M9 or Galaxy S6 has to offer once its released.


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 5, 2014)

dekraan said:


> Also: Are there any phones coming out early next year that could revolutionise and shame the current ones?

Click to collapse



I think that Snapdragon 810 could be available on devices in first half of 2015. Read the specs, it sure will put to shame current devices including Tegra K1 but then again, K2 or codename Erista will be available too.


Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Derpoholic (Nov 6, 2014)

Allan_Hun said:


> Oneplus one (aka OPO) is only 299$ for the 16 Gb versions. Currently oneplus only manufactures the sandstone black 64 Gb version @ 349$. So purchasing the white 16 Gb version is difficult and almost stupid because of the low price of the 64 Gb version.
> As far as I  remember oneplus will make pre orders available on 17. november.
> 
> After returning my Moto G LTE, I was thinking about LG G2 or nexus 5 until I learned about OPO. I love cyanogen so now am waiting impatiently while Oneplus process my pre order
> Personally I can't justify spending a huge pile of cash on anything thats going to be obsolete in 12 months.

Click to collapse



Well, you are right about the date and probably when it comes to storage too. I mean, I sync my 400 spotify tracks and baaaam there u go 10 gb phone full. I currently have a 2 year old Galaxy s3 so buying the OPO is tempting.

One thing that hit me though is that the OPO already been out for a while and soon some new phone will come out making the OPO outdated..?


----------



## Allan_Hun (Nov 6, 2014)

Derpoholic said:


> Well, you are right about the date and probably when it comes to storage too. I mean, I sync my 400 spotify tracks and baaaam there u go 10 gb phone full. I currently have a 2 year old Galaxy s3 so buying the OPO is tempting.
> 
> One thing that hit me though is that the OPO already been out for a while and soon some new phone will come out making the OPO outdated..?

Click to collapse



Mobile tech moves extremely fast so there will always be a faster phone if you wait a few months... Nexus 6 is faster but I think it will take some time before anyone can beat the opo's excellent price/performance ratio.
Personally i find official cyanogen support and a strong dev. community a lot more important than scoring 10% more in synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## Derpoholic (Nov 6, 2014)

Allan_Hun said:


> Mobile tech moves extremely fast so there will always be a faster phone if you wait a few months... Nexus 6 is faster but I think it will take some time before anyone can beat the opo's excellent price/performance ratio.
> Personally i find official cyanogen support and a strong dev. community a lot more important than scoring 10% more in synthetic benchmarks.

Click to collapse



Could not agree more.


----------



## baiju2012 (Nov 6, 2014)

500K OPO sold: http://www.engadget.com/2014/11/06/oneplus-smartphone-sales/?ncid=rss_truncated

Nexus V


----------



## gurusquad (Nov 6, 2014)

*New Smartphone and what to buy*

I use Samsung Note 3 right now and quite satisfied with it..You can opt for Samsung Note 4...Thanks!!


----------



## saurabh88 (Nov 6, 2014)

gurusquad said:


> I use Samsung Note 3 right now and quite satisfied with it..You can opt for Samsung Note 4...Thanks!!

Click to collapse



i have had all the note series and note 3 for me is big disappointment.
to many hangs forced close.i am plannig to move away from this cheap plastic...


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 6, 2014)

saurabh88 said:


> i have had all the note series and note 3 for me is big disappointment.
> to many hangs forced close.i am plannig to move away from this cheap plastic...

Click to collapse



Note 4 has a metal frame though.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## lovelyrabbits (Nov 7, 2014)

I like a phone with big screen. I'm using a smartphone with a 8 inch tablet, but I'm going to sale it and buy for me a phablet with 6 inch screen. I think a phablet will do a good job of both phones and tablets rather than using two separate devices


----------



## bricktm7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im think the newest from the LG G series?! if not the next from HTC's one lineup(All time fav)


----------



## luisyfer (Nov 7, 2014)

If someone wanna buy a good 5" screen phone i suggest asus zenfone 5.
Good hardware (medium phone not top), very nice 5 inch display and very very cheap.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 7, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Max 500€ as every year
> Ill wait and see what the M9 or Galaxy S6 has to offer once its released.

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 and HTC One M8 are currently below 500€ , both are amazing.
Do you actually play games like CoC and Boom beach?


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 7, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Do you actually play games like CoC and Boom beach?

Click to collapse



Game Of War - Fire Age is better. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 7, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> Game Of War - Fire Age is better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nahh I hate such games, and it's advertising the hell out of people every day


----------



## teonagode (Nov 7, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Galaxy S5 and HTC One M8 are currently below 500€ , both are amazing.
> Do you actually play games like CoC and Boom beach?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 is a no go for me, i like the M8 but im still tyed to my contract so i will wait as those devices have outdated SoC as i have the Nexus 5 with Snapdragon 800, which is almost the same as 801 so no big ubgrade whilst the M9 is not long away. I play mostly Doodle Jump,2048,Bike race pro,some gta games like san andreas,Fruit Ninja and Drag Racing.


----------



## Salomanuel (Nov 7, 2014)

hi guys, I'm coming from a two years ram-nightmare thanks to the 512mb terrible Xperia U.

I was looking for a new phone which should last at least two years and cost under 200€.
Don't care about the camera quality (but if it opens and focuses in less than a month (unlike the X U) it would be nice), don't care about gaming.
I would like to run in background stuff like swiftkey, gmail, whatsapp, fb messenger and, if there still is some ram left, dropbox and a simple pedometer.

I was looking at the MotoG2014, but that single gb of ram scares me a little.
I've seen how android behaves when it doesn't have enogh ram: it simply doesn't work. And with kitkat very less has changed despite of the big claims.
So I'm scared that Lollipop with just the dialer will use at least 800mb, you see where I'm going here.

So, it's all inside my troublesome head or it makes sense?
Are there better phones for my necessities?


----------



## bricktm7 (Nov 7, 2014)

Salomanuel said:


> hi guys, I'm coming from a two years ram-nightmare thanks to the 512mb terrible Xperia U.
> 
> I was looking for a new phone which should last at least two years and cost under 200€.
> Don't care about the camera quality (but if it opens and focuses in less than a month (unlike the X U) it would be nice), don't care about gaming.
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G was first thing I thought. Don't determine ram on performance. I think the moto G would be just fine for the price. Another good one would be the nexus 4. 

〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰???
HTC one m7 
ARHD 82.0
TWRP 2.6.3.3


----------



## Apo11on (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm going for this one, if it gets released in US with compatible LTE bands: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/vivo-pd1305-news-updates-t2931704


----------



## paaattinsin (Nov 8, 2014)

I am also planning to buy a android phone under budget of 25k which all you suggest?


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 8, 2014)

paaattinsin said:


> I am also planning to buy a android phone under budget of 25k which all you suggest?

Click to collapse



One plus one
Lenovo X2
Xiaomi Mi 4
Huawei honor 6
Nexus 5

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## bricktm7 (Nov 9, 2014)

Apo11on said:


> I'm going for this one, if it gets released in US with compatible LTE bands: http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/vivo-pd1305-news-updates-t2931704

Click to collapse



Looks good on paper

〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰〰???
HTC one m7 
ARHD 82.0
TWRP 2.6.3.3


----------



## Disease8 (Nov 9, 2014)

*sony xperia sp*

I am so happy with the xperia SP it ticks all the boxes and is relatively cheap I prefer it to the Moto G. Its got a bigger screen LTE, OTG, 8mp camera, it has a solid metal frame, massive battery, 4.7inch screen which is 720!

I have tried too many phones over the last few years and I got mine second hand for £85! 
Highly recommend it!


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 9, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Galaxy S5 is a no go for me, i like the M8 but im still tyed to my contract so i will wait as those devices have outdated SoC as i have the Nexus 5 with Snapdragon 800, which is almost the same as 801 so no big ubgrade whilst the M9 is not long away. I play mostly Doodle Jump,2048,Bike race pro,some gta games like san andreas,Fruit Ninja and Drag Racing.

Click to collapse



Okayy but why not stay with your Nexus 5? It's still good and it can take up all your requirments.
Only a Micro SD could be something essential.


----------



## timmyd463229 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'll be do for a new phone on Verizon in a week. I have no clue what to get. I have a note 2 and still love it. Its rooted with 4.4.2 alliance ROM. I would like another phone with a 5.5 inch screen or bigger. I really want the nexus 6 but I don't think it will be available in Verizon stores and I'm not paying full price. I like the droid turbo but I read the sound quality sucks out of the 3.5 jack and the screen is not good outside. I also like the note 4 but I don't really like stock touchwiz and I read its laggy. The Sony z3v is nice also but it just doesn't appeal to me. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Apo11on (Nov 10, 2014)

timmyd463229 said:


> I'll be do for a new phone on Verizon in a week. I have no clue what to get. I have a note 2 and still love it. Its rooted with 4.4.2 alliance ROM. I would like another phone with a 5.5 inch screen or bigger. I really want the nexus 6 but I don't think it will be available in Verizon stores and I'm not paying full price. I like the droid turbo but I read the sound quality sucks out of the 3.5 jack and the screen is not good outside. I also like the note 4 but I don't really like stock touchwiz and I read its laggy. The Sony z3v is nice also but it just doesn't appeal to me. Any suggestions? Thanks

Click to collapse



Since you're looking for carrier subsidized (translation: heavily discounted) phones only, your choices are limited. If you're also looking to stay with Verizon only then you're choices are *very* limited. If you open up your mind and your wallet a little bit then the very best 5.5+ inch phablets on the market currently are Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and Huawei Ascend Mate 7. If you're not looking for top tear specs than your choices include Note 3, LG G3, HTC One Max and about a dozen others. You can just Google "top phablets 2014" or something like that, or go to pdadb.net where you'll find pre-existing top lists.

If you want to weigh your options against the best unreleased devices of 2015 you'll have to be patient an wait until after Consumer Electronics Show and Mobile World Congress 2015  - these are the 2 biggest events on the planet, where manufacturers will announce their new tech gear for next year. CES takes place Jan. 6-9 and MWC is on March 2-5.


----------



## 1234west (Nov 10, 2014)

Nexus 6

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## timmyd463229 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apo11on said:


> Since you're looking for carrier subsidized (translation: heavily discounted) phones only, your choices are limited. If you're also looking to stay with Verizon only then you're choices are *very* limited. If you open up your mind and your wallet a little bit then the very best 5.5+ inch phablets on the market currently are Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and Huawei Ascend Mate 7. If you're not looking for top tear specs than your choices include Note 3, LG G3, HTC One Max and about a dozen others. You can just Google "top phablets 2014" or something like that, or go to pdadb.net where you'll find pre-existing top lists.
> 
> If you want to weigh your options against the best unreleased devices of 2015 you'll have to be patient an wait until after Consumer Electronics Show and Mobile World Congress 2015  - these are the 2 biggest events on the planet, where manufacturers will announce their new tech gear for next year. CES takes place Jan. 6-9 and MWC is on March 2-5.

Click to collapse



I mean I would spend 200-300 for a Verizon phone so the note 4 isn't out of the question but not sure if its the one I want lol


----------



## Apo11on (Nov 10, 2014)

timmyd463229 said:


> I mean I would spend 200-300 for a Verizon phone so the note 4 isn't out of the question but not sure if its the one I want lol

Click to collapse



Well...I don't know what you don't like about it, but I got note 3 and I'm not getting note 4 because the improvements are very marginal. It's also bigger and heavier than note 3, but has same screen size. I'm monitoring this newly leaked phablet, but I doubt it'll make it's way to US anytime soon and by then better, 64bit devices will be announced at CES and MWC. Right now Huawei Ascend Mate 7 is the best phone already out, IMHO.


----------



## timmyd463229 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apo11on said:


> Well...I don't know what you don't like about it, but I got note 3 and I'm not getting note 4 because the improvements are very marginal. It's also bigger and heavier than note 3, but has same screen size. I'm monitoring this newly leaked phablet, but I doubt it'll make it's way to US anytime soon and by then better, 64bit devices will be announced at CES and MWC. Right now Huawei Ascend Mate 7 is the best phone already out, IMHO.

Click to collapse



Yeah maybe I should just keep my note 2 till nexus 6 is available in store or something else comes out. Its not that I don't think the note 4 is a beast but I read that the touchwiz lags which I see on my note 2 when I use a touchwiz rom. But I bet everything else is great.


----------



## Apo11on (Nov 10, 2014)

timmyd463229 said:


> Yeah maybe I should just keep my note 2 till nexus 6 is available in store or something else comes out

Click to collapse



If you don't mind a crappy front camera, and relatively unimpressive battery - go for nexus 6. Keep in mind though that 6 inch screen will consume a lot of juice, so that 3220mAh may not last you as long as you like. In comparison, Mate 7 has 4100mAh battery...


----------



## timmyd463229 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apo11on said:


> If you don't mind a crappy front camera, and relatively unimpressive battery - go for nexus 6. Keep in mind though that 6 inch screen will consume a lot of juice, so that 3220mAh may not last you as long as you like. In comparison, Mate 7 has 4100mAh battery...

Click to collapse



Can I get the mate on Verizon?


----------



## Apo11on (Nov 10, 2014)

Ask Verizon or Google... I'm not sure which US carriers have/will have it

Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## timmyd463229 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apo11on said:


> Ask Verizon or Google... I'm not sure which US carriers have/will have it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



OK cool thank you.


----------



## Edgar J. (Nov 10, 2014)

I need some advice/help I like Samsung Galaxy S5 Hardware, SD Card Slot, 16 MP Camera and 2.1 MP Front. I own a S2, but since I installed Cyanogenmod and tasted a more close look to a Android OS I really love it, device became fast again. My TouchWiz lagged everytime. So  I was comparing Nexus 5, but  inferior camera (8MP), and speakers as I read on a review, No SD Card Slot (Why?), this has me on doubt, I like Google Pure Android OS, but hate I like the S5 Hardware but hate Touchwiz, but  since I flashed CM11 to my T989 phone gives erros apps closes etc,  So maybe buy a S5 and install CM11 but maybe it will give me error etc and the camera wont work the same was as the TouchWiz,  what should I do? Go for a Nexus 5? or Buy S5 and install custom ROM?


----------



## Salomanuel (Nov 10, 2014)

It's stupid to wait the N6 to be widely available to hope in a substantial price drop for the N5?


----------



## Jeik (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey guys,me again.I decided to sell my Xperia M2,as I got bored of it.

So,I have 2 phones on my mind:Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE and Ulefone N9002

The Ulefone N9002 is a 1:1 Note 3 clone(without the logo).It has the identical dimensions(I can use the original accessories-woho!),a 5.7 inch 720x1280 screen,a stylus mimicking the S-pen,8mpx camera,and a 2mp front,a quad-core processor and 1 Gb of RAM and 2 batteries.But I can only get the white one(it made my Xperia SPs screen look smaller than on my friends black SP),but it shouldnt be a problem on a 5.7 inch screen),which I do not like as much as the black color(I can buy a black back cover of the original Note 3 tho).The eventual backfire would be the judgement of my surrounding for buying a clone,and not the real device.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drdsorV_-VY

The S3 LTE has better color reproduction,a 8mpx camera and a 1.9mpx front cam,with 2 gb of RAM,a sexy sapphire black color,but a 4.8 inch screen.

The s3 is the winner when it comes to ROMs(S4/N4 rom ports,not to mention Android 5.0) and color display and pixel density(which I adore,but both of them are HD),but the Ulefone N9002 has a bigger screen,a stylus(I was always a fan of the Note 3,but couldn't afford one)but has a white color.

Which would be a better choice?The newer feel of the OS,or the newer feel of the device..
I am merely asking for opinion,and plan to buy one of these today.


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 10, 2014)

The Marionette said:


> Hey guys,me again.I decided to sell my Xperia M2,as I got bored of it.
> 
> So,I have 2 phones on my mind:Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE and Ulefone N9002
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That Chinese phone even has a dev support? Between these two - S3 LTE, period.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Nov 10, 2014)

The Marionette said:


> Hey guys,me again.I decided to sell my Xperia M2,as I got bored of it.
> 
> So,I have 2 phones on my mind:Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE and Ulefone N9002
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well from experience, Chinese phones "specs" on the box do not mean **** 
A 1080p screen can magically become a 720p (or less) upon booting up the device. 
I don't trust Chinese vendors at all.... Because they crap any think in the shell and pass it off as a "flagship".
Recognised companies are OK I guess because they have people that actually buy there products. 
Xiaomi,Oppo,Inew,THL to name a few good brands that actually release some of there phones at a "proper price" 
With Snapdragon SOCs not **** Mediatek chips. 
300\400 may be a lot of money... But its the price you pay for a great phone and not a Chinese knock-off. 

Sent from N5


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 10, 2014)

paaattinsin said:


> I am also planning to buy a android phone under budget of 25k which all you suggest?

Click to collapse



25k what?
I think you mean rupees, than go for Xiaomi mi4 I thought it was below 25k


----------



## prozac (Nov 10, 2014)

ive same prob like some guys here. i broke my lovely (used buyed) Nexus 9250 and now i need a New phone , price about 200-300€ (EU)
but i dont know which one i should buy.

Oneplus one 16gb no More needed but its a really big phone in my opionion ( wait for oneplus two?)
nexus 5 ?
HTC mini ?
or maybe an LG

and now i just want to say THX 4 help


----------



## KhalMinos (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm thinking of buying the OnePlus One as my next phone. I'm pretty excited about it!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Edgar J. said:


> I need some advice/help I like Samsung Galaxy S5 Hardware, SD Card Slot, 16 MP Camera and 2.1 MP Front. I own a S2, but since I installed Cyanogenmod and tasted a more close look to a Android OS I really love it, device became fast again. My TouchWiz lagged everytime. So I was comparing Nexus 5, but inferior camera (8MP), and speakers as I read on a review, No SD Card Slot (Why?), this has me on doubt, I like Google Pure Android OS, but hate I like the S5 Hardware but hate Touchwiz, but since I flashed CM11 to my T989 phone gives erros apps closes etc, So maybe buy a S5 and install CM11 but maybe it will give me error etc and the camera wont work the same was as the TouchWiz, what should I do? Go for a Nexus 5? or Buy S5 and install custom ROM?

Click to collapse



Did you use the official CM11 or @Sultanxda's unofficial build with his custom kernel? Sultan's build is really smooth (I have a T989) and I haven't had app closing problems and the battery life is good. It is even better if you get the bugger battery for the T989 from Amazon. The only problem with the bigger battery is you lose NFC if you used it.


----------



## Edgar J. (Nov 11, 2014)

jrc2 said:


> Did you use the official CM11 or @Sultanxda's unofficial build with his custom kernel? Sultan's build is really smooth (I have a T989) and I haven't had app closing problems and the battery life is good. It is even better if you get the bugger battery for the T989 from Amazon. The only problem with the bigger battery is you lose NFC if you used it.

Click to collapse



Official CM11, but works fine, only  have problems sometimes. The main reason I'm replacing phone is because vibrate doesn't work and it doesn't charges (usb port damaged).


----------



## riricomposer (Nov 11, 2014)

I next phone should be: small enought, long lasting battery, have free maps, have offline translator and not samsung

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 AM ----------




leonmorlando said:


> I was considering getting an Xperia Z1 Compact to replace my aging Galaxy Music. Has anyone any input to give about it?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z1 compact is really a good phone, its not to big. But there will be the new Xperia Z3 compact.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> 25k what?
> I think you mean rupees, than go for Xiaomi mi4 I thought it was below 25k

Click to collapse



It's not available in India yet. Will come by year end.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## jrc2 (Nov 11, 2014)

Edgar J. said:


> Official CM11, but works fine, only have problems sometimes. The main reason Im replacing phone is because vibrate doesnt work and it doesnt charges (usb port damaged).

Click to collapse



OK. Have you looked at the Moto G?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 11, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> It's not available in India yet. Will come by year end.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi4 will fit but I hate the phone, all those MIUI nonsense...
Droid Turbos international version named Moto Maxx is entering more and more countries stay patient !


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 11, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Xiaomi mi4 will fit but I hate the phone, all those MIUI nonsense...
> Droid Turbos international version named Moto Maxx is entering more and more countries stay patient !

Click to collapse



I don't think that'll come to India either. xiaomi is doing very well in india when it comes to value for money devices. And already stock android is available for xiaomi phones. Lollipop is also coming soon.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## TheOtherCoda (Nov 11, 2014)

*S5*

I can tell you I've been thoroughly enjoying the Galaxy S5!


----------



## Dandreas2015 (Nov 11, 2014)

LG g3. Enough said


----------



## barondebxl (Nov 12, 2014)

Dandreas2015 said:


> LG g3. Enough said

Click to collapse



Too much lag

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 12, 2014)

still confused which latest popular phone should i buy, please suggest me with some reason, would be great thankful to you,
recently rumours are nexus 6 will be come in india late january, and i have no phone,
will wait this month, so which phone should i buy ?
i liked sony but when i buy sony product i always use it for 1 week and then sell, i think sony making fool, with their laggy launcher, wallpaper lagger scrolling..


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> still confused which latest popular phone should i buy, please suggest me with some reason, would be great thankful to you,
> recently rumours are nexus 6 will be come in india late january, and i have no phone,
> will wait this month, so which phone should i buy ?
> i liked sony but when i buy sony product i always use it for 1 week and then sell, i think sony making fool, with their laggy launcher, wallpaper lagger scrolling..

Click to collapse



Choose the latest iPhone 6 Plus, because it works good


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Choose the latest iPhone 6 Plus, because it works good

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer bro, im not going to buy ios, because of no customization  anyother?


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> still confused which latest popular phone should i buy, please suggest me with some reason, would be great thankful to you,
> recently rumours are nexus 6 will be come in india late january, and i have no phone,
> will wait this month, so which phone should i buy ?
> i liked sony but when i buy sony product i always use it for 1 week and then sell, i think sony making fool, with their laggy launcher, wallpaper lagger scrolling..

Click to collapse



What's your budget? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 12, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> What's your budget?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



aa , i can buy any, but if you say buy note 4 then samsung is hell bad in india, reason, the price they decrease in 2 months is like200 $ cut off, which really bad for me,
if i buy not 4 at 56k INR after month the price will be 50, and im 100% sure, + i dont like touchwiz much these days, after when i started use light ui like stock or sense ui,..


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> thanks for your answer bro, im not going to buy ios, because of no customization  anyother?

Click to collapse



You can jailbreak ! Alot of customizing!


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> aa , i can buy any, but if you say buy note 4 then samsung is hell bad in india, reason, the price they decrease in 2 months is like200 $ cut off, which really bad for me,
> if i buy not 4 at 56k INR after month the price will be 50, and im 100% sure, + i dont like touchwiz much these days, after when i started use light ui like stock or sense ui,..

Click to collapse



I would suggest moto x 2nd gen. Faster Updates guaranteed. And if you don't mind Chinese oems wait for xiaomi mi 4. Htc m8 is also good.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 12, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> You can jailbreak ! Alot of customizing!

Click to collapse



Lol no, thats not a legal enjoy, because i have not much time to mess up with it..






shubh_007 said:


> I would suggest moto x 2nd gen. Faster Updates guaranteed. And if you don't mind Chinese oems wait for xiaomi mi 4. Htc m8 is also good.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestions Moto x2 seems to be good, but how's camera quality and sound quality and battery life? 


Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Lol no, thats not a legal enjoy, because i have not much time to mess up with it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



On paper it seems good to me. For proper review you would like to check some sites or moto x2 sub forum.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## jannick.strobel (Nov 12, 2014)

What so You think about The l1520?


----------



## Ritvars (Nov 12, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions Moto x2 seems to be good, but how's camera quality and sound quality and battery life?
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Battery life is terrible.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 12, 2014)

Jhyrachy said:


> Hi everyone,
> i'm a long time android user and all my family is using android phones/tablet.
> I consider myself a bit expert of the android world: i know how to flash roms, root, unlock bootloaders, tweak settings and similar stuff.
> I have a Nexus S i9023 (SLCD version) 16 Gb that i want to change, but i'm pretty divided between two different phones: Lumia 735 and Moto G
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to find a used Samsung Galaxy S4 or Sony Xperia Z1/Z2 or Nexus 5 in very good condition. The S4 has advantage of removable battery. Both S4 and Z1/Z2 also have microsd slot.

If not, perhaps the 1st gen Moto X? Or an LG G2? Or a Nexus 4?. These are available at much lower prices new currently. Then there is the the Moto G. Great little device (I prefer 1st gen to 2nd gen), reasonable price.


----------



## chafhur (Nov 12, 2014)

It's only Samsung Galaxy S3!!!


----------



## VTEChump (Nov 12, 2014)

Looking for a new phone, the following are the most important aspects for me:

Battery life
Display brightness
ATT network
Must have root (can't live without Xposed).

What would you experts recommend I get?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 12, 2014)

VTEChump said:


> Looking for a new phone, the following are the most important aspects for me:
> 
> Battery life
> Display brightness
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't mind T/W and using custom T/W Roms the S5 is fantastic device I love my S5 it's the best device I've had. I've owned a couple HTC devices and the Galaxy series since the S2. This S5 is a beast in my opinion but I'm sure there'll be people after me completely disagree. Your money and the final decision is yours. 

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by VisionX Rom Rockin XKRome


----------



## drchimrichalds (Nov 12, 2014)

I've been looking into getting the Note 4. I just wish more companies would follow HTC with the front facing speaker!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 13, 2014)

wesjeex3 said:


> I can buy a new phone next week and I'm currently using an Xperia Z. I find the screen a tad to big, hence why I want to go for a phone with a screensize of under 5 inch. I'm thinking about the Galaxy Alpha or iPhone 5S, because both phones are premium devices in build quality. That's a must for me. What phone would you recommend me to get? Or give me any other suggestions I haven't seen yet.

Click to collapse



"...premium devices in build quality"

This description is a whole load of nonsense. Whether or not one likes the look of something is a subjective judgement. The label "premium" in this context is a [typically] a vapid marketing term that seems to vaguely equate to "looks like an iPhone".

---------- Post added at 03:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------




force70 said:


> Not all bootloaders can be unlocked, rogers ones cannot..total BS and sadly it means i will never probably own another sony device
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 3, Note 2 or One X+

Click to collapse



This is faulty reasoning...

1. Sony Xperia devices can be bought independent of any carrier. For these, Sony generally offers a bootloader unlock service.
2. Sony Xperia devices can be brought from a carrier (or it's partners). These are generally sold with a [permanently] locked bootloader (at the carrier's request).

To conclude that buying a device from Sony is the reason your bootloader cannot be unlocked is...strange.

---------- Post added at 03:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:09 AM ----------




dikidera said:


> I have an SGS2, can you guys recommend me an upgrade? I am looking for a bigger screen mainly, but so long as the specs of the phone exceed those of SGS2 I will be content. If possible, I would like to try different brands than Samsung.
> 
> Price range $200-20, second-hand also possible within the range.

Click to collapse



Moto G
Used Galaxy S4 (strongly prefer Qualcomm SoC models)

For a little more,
- 1st gen Moto X

---------- Post added at 03:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 AM ----------




paaattinsin said:


> I am also planning to buy a android phone under budget of 25k which all you suggest?

Click to collapse



One of these, perhaps?

---------- Post added at 03:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 AM ----------




Apo11on said:


> Since you're looking for carrier subsidized (translation: heavily discounted) phones only, your choices are limited. If you're also looking to stay with Verizon only then you're choices are *very* limited.

Click to collapse



Carrier phone prices are neither subsidized nor discounted. Instead, they are amortized. This means the payments are just spread out over some period of time. We, as customers would all benefit from learning the difference.

The initial outlay for "buying" the device is "lower" but, that is only because you pay back the rest of the device's price (plus a little something extra that your carrier demands ) over the length of the contract.

TL;DR: It is usually cheaper and less restrictive to buy your own device, if the system where you live allows it.

http://phandroid.com/2014/04/09/why-you-should-never-sign-another-carrier-contract/


----------



## s8freak (Nov 13, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> "...premium devices in build quality"
> 
> This description is a whole load of nonsense. Whether or not one likes the look of something is a subjective judgement. The label "premium" in this context is a [typically] a vapid marketing term that seems to vaguely equate to "looks like an iPhone".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 your reasoning is faulty and your conclusions are strange...I don't know about that, frozen maybe, like solid since you're stuck up in the great white north LOL don't you think it's time to buy another device? You must be down to 4 maybe 3 by now eh???????

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by VisionX Rom Rockin XKRome


----------



## androidbabbles (Nov 13, 2014)

*Next smart phone waiting for*

I am looking for the Nexus 9.


----------



## dinohead (Nov 13, 2014)

Well I was about to buy the Z3 Compact!

But.....glass breaking itself on its own?? That sucks. I can't be doing with it.

Any other suggestions? Would prefer a phone I can actually fit in my pocket (Nexus 6 will be a no-go tbh)

Camera isn't going to be a main concern as they are never that good 

Good battery life.

Good build (not like the suicidal Z3 Compact!)

Custom roms!!!


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 13, 2014)

dinohead said:


> Well I was about to buy the Z3 Compact!
> 
> But.....glass breaking itself on its own?? That sucks. I can't be doing with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Alpha - #1 on benchmarks/antutu and 4.7"


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 13, 2014)

dinohead said:


> Well I was about to buy the Z3 Compact!
> 
> But.....glass breaking itself on its own?? That sucks. I can't be doing with it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Increased likelyhood of glass breaking is one of the "benefits" of _premium design_ in smartphones it seems. :silly:

Surely no one could have predicted that the added weight of all that metal that is "premium" (compared to shock-absorbing plastics and polycarbonates) and, a drive for ever thinner devices could lead to more breakage/bendage in pockets and when dropped... 

Other options include:
- Moto X 2nd gen
- Samsung S5 (Qualcomm Soc model)
- Nexus 5
- Samsung S5 Mini (no Qualcomm Soc model - bad news for custom roms)


----------



## Kusay_1 (Nov 13, 2014)

timmyd463229 said:


> I mean I would spend 200-300 for a Verizon phone so the note 4 isn't out of the question but not sure if its the one I want lol

Click to collapse



You will save a lot if you by it unlocked, if you have the upfront cost, in telling you

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:57 PM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> Increased likelyhood of glass breaking is one of the "benefits" of _premium design_ in smartphones it seems. :silly:
> 
> Surely no one could have predicted that the added weight of all that metal that is "premium" (compared to shock-absorbing plastics and polycarbonates) and, a drive for ever thinner devices could lead to more breakage/bendage in pockets and when dropped...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The lg g2 or g3 are very good phones, with great design (bezels) screen, battery, camera


----------



## Generale-ivan1996 (Nov 13, 2014)

*S4 or nexus 6 or note 4 XD*

My favorite phone is S4 or nexus 6 or note 4 XD


----------



## teonagode (Nov 13, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Okayy but why not stay with your Nexus 5? It's still good and it can take up all your requirments.
> Only a Micro SD could be something essential.

Click to collapse



Dident you read my previous posts, im gona wait for devices with the Snapdragon 810 SoC, i love my N5 the only bad thing is the battery life.

---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




prozac said:


> ive same prob like some guys here. i broke my lovely (used buyed) Nexus 9250 and now i need a New phone , price about 200-300€ (EU)
> but i dont know which one i should buy.
> 
> Oneplus one 16gb no More needed but its a really big phone in my opionion ( wait for oneplus two?)
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 or One Plus One

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:10 PM ----------




barondebxl said:


> Too much lag
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 haha.

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 PM ----------




Mandeep148 said:


> still confused which latest popular phone should i buy, please suggest me with some reason, would be great thankful to you,
> recently rumours are nexus 6 will be come in india late january, and i have no phone,
> will wait this month, so which phone should i buy ?
> i liked sony but when i buy sony product i always use it for 1 week and then sell, i think sony making fool, with their laggy launcher, wallpaper lagger scrolling..

Click to collapse



Nexus 5- Stock Android and lots of drevelopment
One Plus One- good price for good specs
Galaxy S5- Water resistant phone, a good function, only the KNOX is sh*it.
Htc One M8- aluminium build with one of the best phone speakers.


----------



## prozac (Nov 13, 2014)

THX 4 ur answer. but i think the oneplus one is really big. i only compare that phone with the old Galaxy nexus


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 14, 2014)

Kusay_1 said:


> The lg g2 or g3 are very good phones, with great design (bezels) screen, battery, camera

Click to collapse



I thought the back was considered slippery on the G2.

The G3 is enerally regarded as a very good phone (except by the _unibody metal design mafia_).


----------



## phuongvl2016 (Nov 14, 2014)

One plus One is good.
Sony Xperia Z3 still i good.

i like them both


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

anyone can help me? i made a thread ! because i didn't get any answer  its many days im extremly confused about what to buy!


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 14, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> anyone can help me? i made a thread ! because i didn't get any answer  its many days im extremly confused about what to buy!

Click to collapse



Only if you tell us what you want!

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Only if you tell us what you want!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/help-chose-phone-t2940117

sorry  i already posted it, it got lost in this long thread ! (in page 600-700)

i would thanks you so much if you helped me

(sorry i lost hope 20mins ago and made this)
It was stupid decision to make that thread  should i remove it?


----------



## Quicksilver7714 (Nov 14, 2014)

Thinking about picking up either a Moto X 2014, Nexus 6 or Note 4. 

I may wait for the Galaxy S6 but that would be a long 6 months.

my main turnoff for the Samsung products are Knox. I still have a Galaxy S4, rooted on 4.2.2. I refuse to update until I know there is root for the most recent update.

Basically I need something i can root and use tether with. Tether must work when rooted.

Carrier = Verizon, and Yes i still have unlimited data.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

Quicksilver7714 said:


> Thinking about picking up either a Moto X 2014, Nexus 6 or Note 4.
> 
> I may wait for the Galaxy S6 but that would be a long 6 months.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



than as i know don't get note 4 because of knocks(or something i forgot  it have been long time)
moto x is smaller but nexus 6 is bigger, prices are also diffrent  so, you have to chose between those


----------



## Quicksilver7714 (Nov 14, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> than as i know don't get note 4 because of knocks(or something i forgot  it have been long time)
> moto x is smaller but nexus 6 is bigger, prices are also diffrent  so, you have to chose between those

Click to collapse



Yeah i know the differences. Its just the fact that i need to get a N6 in my hands to see if its really what I want. 

Also I edited the above post but the forum wouldn't let me save it. Some BS about being a new member and not posting more than once every 5 minutes. Last I checked an Edit was not a new post. lol
Any way I digress...


What I really wish Motorola would have made the 2014 X with the same specs as the Droid Turbo. Outside of the large battery, I dont want to deal with a heavily Verizon bloated device.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 14, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/help-chose-phone-t2940117
> 
> sorry  i already posted it, it got lost in this long thread ! (in page 600-700)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read your requirements. Personally I don't like Samsung and nexus 6 is a little too big. About hardware existing hardware is good enough to handle most of the apps and games. I think software development is lagging behind hardware and till now the available software cannot fully utilise the hardware.
I would suggest you go for moto x 2014. Hardware is latest, screen is big - enough for watching movies and playing games I think, since you are coming from nexus you should like the stock like experience and quickest updates. Good luck and request to delete your new thread.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Read your requirements. Personally I don't like Samsung and nexus 6 is a little too big. About hardware existing hardware is good enough to handle most of the apps and games. I think software development is lagging behind hardware and till now the available software cannot fully utilise the hardware.
> I would suggest you go for moto x 2014. Hardware is latest, screen is big - enough for watching movies and playing games I think, since you are coming from nexus you should like the stock like experience and quickest updates. Good luck and request to delete your new thread.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



im extremely interested in moto x too, but sadly there are no moto phones avialable in my country , neither is oneplusone , and i looked at z ultra, had no problem using it ! (or putting it in my pocket)

if its only because of its size, i don't have problem carrying it 
i love 6inch, i found it to be the perfect spot for me  amazing for gaming 

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




Quicksilver7714 said:


> Yeah i know the differences. Its just the fact that i need to get a N6 in my hands to see if its really what I want.
> 
> Also I edited the above post but the forum wouldn't let me save it. Some BS about being a new member and not posting more than once every 5 minutes. Last I checked an Edit was not a new post. lol
> Any way I digress...
> ...

Click to collapse



i assume turbo / maxx are also great ! haven't really read much about em !


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 14, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> im extremely interested in moto x too, but sadly there are no moto phones avialable in my country , neither is oneplusone , and i looked at z ultra, had no problem using it ! (or putting it in my pocket)
> 
> if its only because of its size, i don't have problem carrying it
> i love 6inch, i found it to be the perfect spot for me  amazing for gaming
> ...

Click to collapse



If size and price isn't a problem go for nexus 6 64gb. Waiting is worth.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> If size and price isn't a problem go for nexus 6 64gb. Waiting is worth.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



i guess i will get the 32gb ! as i will use otg for movies and i have 3gb left in my nexus 4 16gb! (with only 3 games !)

edit: now im thinking, im getting 64gb 

well, price is a problem but what else can i do?
even nexus 6 might not be available here, but usually in my country i guess nexus is a different story


----------



## Quicksilver7714 (Nov 14, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> im extremely interested in moto x too, but sadly there are no moto phones avialable in my country , neither is oneplusone , and i looked at z ultra, had no problem using it ! (or putting it in my pocket)
> 
> if its only because of its size, i don't have problem carrying it
> i love 6inch, i found it to be the perfect spot for me  amazing for gaming
> ...

Click to collapse



The Turbo/Maxx is essentially the same size as the Moto X 2014 with all the hardware of the Nexus 6 and a larger battery than both.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 14, 2014)

Quicksilver7714 said:


> The Turbo/Maxx is essentially the same size as the Moto X 2014 with all the hardware of the Nexus 6 and a larger battery than both.

Click to collapse



that battery is monsterous


----------



## kermitoo (Nov 14, 2014)

Waiting 2015 to see


----------



## s8freak (Nov 14, 2014)

kermitoo said:


> Waiting 2015 to see

Click to collapse



Me too

"And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 14, 2014)

Quicksilver7714 said:


> What I really wish Motorola would have made the 2014 X with the same specs as the Droid Turbo. Outside of the large battery, I dont want to deal with a heavily Verizon bloated device.

Click to collapse



What you want is the Moto Maxx:
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6779&idPhone2=6727

No sense in paying for it's sister device (the Droid Turbo) that is locked down to suit Verizon's desire to milk you dry whilst ensuring you can't use the phone with any other carrier. That comment stands even if you think Verizon is a great carrier.


----------



## cgulliver (Nov 14, 2014)

Have had Droid2, GS3, N4, N5. Just ordered an unlocked iPhone 6 and have never owned any iPhone ever. I still can't believe it actually...


----------



## netfortius (Nov 15, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> What you want is the Moto Manx....

Click to collapse



Keep hearing a lot about Motos. Could someone (first hand experience, rather than links to online comparisons) tell me how the camera on these compares to the SG5 or Xperia? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

teonagode said:


> Dident you read my previous posts, im gona wait for devices with the Snapdragon 810 SoC, i love my N5 the only bad thing is the battery life.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Mandeep148, like @teonagode said, the HTC One M8 is a premium build device with the best phone speakers, this phone will make you feel premium.
I don't know any other manufacturer than Apple that is delivering such quality !

Good luck with deciding


----------



## s8freak (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> @Mandeep148, like @teonagode said, the HTC One M8 is a premium build device with the best phone speakers, this phone will make you feel premium.
> I don't know any other manufacturer than Apple that is delivering such quality !
> 
> Good luck with deciding

Click to collapse



LOL I guess if you like non removable battery no ex sd card and a device that dents but yeah enjoy those front speakers. 
There's quite a few "premium" devices available my only suggestion is to go and put several in your hand and decide for yourself which one suits your purpose.  
I'm not advocating any one in particular you might even like the HTC One M8 but that's for YOU to decide. Have fun shopping I sure do???

"And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL


----------



## mwedo (Nov 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I don't know any other manufacturer than Apple that is delivering such quality !

Click to collapse



Huawei (Mate7 as example).
Oppo too.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 15, 2014)

s5freak said:


> LOL I guess if you like non removable battery no ex sd card and a device that dents but yeah enjoy those front speakers.
> There's quite a few "premium" devices available my only suggestion is to go and put several in your hand and decide for yourself which one suits your purpose.
> I'm not advocating any one in particular you might even like the HTC One M8 but that's for YOU to decide. Have fun shopping I sure do???
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree with you.
Every phone, operating system, user interface and more specific device parts/specs are working the best if the user is liking them.
I was just recommending


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 16, 2014)

*Looking for a good used phone for about 20 dollars*

I'm looking for a good used phone or a very cheap one running Android with a slide up keyboard. It doesn't matter what carrier as this is just going to be a music player/game/toy device to play around with. Right now I've got the Motorola Droid and the Kyocera Rise. The Droid is older, cheaper, and slower. The Kyocera is faster, newer, and just as expensive. Should I go with the antique, or should I go with the up-to-date? I don't know if the Rise has Cyanogenmod, but I follow the Rule Of XDA- if it exists, there's a custom ROM for it.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 16, 2014)

AndrMatr said:


> I'm looking for a good used phone or a very cheap one running Android with a slide up keyboard. It doesn't matter what carrier as this is just going to be a music player/game/toy device to play around with. Right now I've got the Motorola Droid and the Kyocera Rise. The Droid is older, cheaper, and slower. The Kyocera is faster, newer, and just as expensive. Should I go with the antique, or should I go with the up-to-date? I don't know if the Rise has Cyanogenmod, but I follow the Rule Of XDA- if it exists, there's a custom ROM for it.
> 
> Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Here's a list to get you started.

Pay attention to supported radio bands! Some are CDMA others GSM etc

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




s5freak said:


> Stuart Little said:
> 
> 
> > @Mandeep148, like @teonagode said, the HTC One M8 is a premium build device with the best phone speakers, this phone will make you feel premium.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



I don't understand statements like "the phone will make you feel premium". A smartphone is just a tool. You know, like a screwdriver. Or bike rack.

No microsd or, no removable battery would be a no-no for a flagship device in my assessment. Not so terrible on a budget device (unless another comparable budget device has it). No bootloader unlock or, no root or, no AOSP custom roms would prevent me from even considering a device whatever it's price.

Sadly, if most buyers aren't concerned about (or are ignorant of) functional features, we would all eventually only be offered walled garden devices and ecosystems like Apple, Xiaomi and increasingly Samsung are creating.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just got Moto x 2014 today, this is the smoothest and fastest phone i ever used, battery life is not bad as many people said, its giving better than my old s5..
anyways thanks for people who helped me for suggesting good device


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 16, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Here's a list to get you started.
> 
> Pay attention to supported radio bands! Some are CDMA others GSM etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Just got Moto x 2014 today, this is the smoothest and fastest phone i ever used, battery life is not bad as many people said, its giving better than my old s5..
> anyways thanks for people who helped me for suggesting good device

Click to collapse



... Is your moto x faster and smoother than the Galaxy S5? 
If that's true... Than it would be a market king in no time!

Anyway, congratulations with your amazing device !
I have something on my devices that i really love!
TextDroider ( DPI Changer ) you can make your device look big or small with it, really fun!
Just wanna to share that


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 16, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Just got Moto x 2014 today, this is the smoothest and fastest phone i ever used, battery life is not bad as many people said, its giving better than my old s5..
> anyways thanks for people who helped me for suggesting good device

Click to collapse



Congratulations brother!! 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------

Is moto x still good enough for 18k rupees? Better spending 5k more than getting moto g 2nd gen? Or waiting for chinese oems which will launch by year end or early next year? 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## Mandeep148 (Nov 16, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> ... Is your moto x faster and smoother than the Galaxy S5?
> If that's true... Than it would be a market king in no time!
> 
> Anyway, congratulations with your amazing device !
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks  I was talking about moto x 2nd gen, it have same snapdragon 801 and GPU which is in s5, due to touchwiz and different ROM, stock always performs clean and much faster than other especially touchwiz, I have s5 and I admit that its not selling great and not a king, but a good device which have amazing technical features
Also watch biggest tech reviewer Marque brownlee, moto x 2nd gen his favourite device and s5 is not in list(just asking) 
BTW thanks for suggestion, tell me more things thank you 






shubh_007 said:


> Congratulations brother!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks bro  actually moto x old one 2013 proved that specs highest spec doesn't matters for best experience, software must optimized, like iPhone..
I also have moto g, if you can expand your budget then you can buy HTC e8 plastic version of m8 and its cheaper also with same hardware, if you like stock android like me, then moto x 2014 is best which I'm using, if your budget is 15 to 20k then you must buy one and only moto x 2013 , it is so smooth and comfortable in hand never lag, for honest review watch mkbhd video,
If your budget is less than 15k then moto g is best...

Sent from my XT1092 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 16, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks  I was talking about moto x 2nd gen, it have same snapdragon 801 and GPU which is in s5, due to touchwiz and different ROM, stock always performs clean and much faster than other especially touchwiz, I have s5 and I admit that its not selling great and not a king, but a good device which have amazing technical features
> Also watch biggest tech reviewer Marque brownlee, moto x 2nd gen his favourite device and s5 is not in list(just asking)
> BTW thanks for suggestion, tell me more things thank you
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I know bro, and another cool thing for you, if you wanna keep the touchwizz interface where you might be comfortable with than download the Note 4 CM11 theme.
It's amazing!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 16, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Is moto x still good enough for 18k rupees? Better spending 5k more than getting moto g 2nd gen? Or waiting for chinese oems which will launch by year end or early next year?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Compared to the Moto G, the 1st Gen Moto X (2013) is a steal at 18k INR. If you can afford it, the extra 5k INR over the Moto G is money well spent.

Compared to all other options in the market, the answer is basically, _it depends_. If you want (or strongly prefer) a microsd slot, removable battery or water/dust protection then it is perhap not a device to consider. Same if you want a monster 6inch screen. In it's favour are stock Android experience, fast updates up till now (Lollipop is already out), good developer support that is likely to continue and a number of custom AOSP roms.

There are some alternatives however.

As for chinese oems, apart from the One Plus One with it's CM11 and guaranteed developer support, most are likely to be unsupported. Some, like Xiaomi devices (and most Lenovo devices I've seen to date) are permanently locked. You can decide if that is important to you. For me, they aren't even worth considering without unlocked bootloader, available kernel source, on-going developer support and AOSP custom rom availability. It's my device dammit!


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 17, 2014)

Mandeep148 said:


> Thanks bro  actually moto x old one 2013 proved that specs highest spec doesn't matters for best experience, software must optimized, like iPhone..
> I also have moto g, if you can expand your budget then you can buy HTC e8 plastic version of m8 and its cheaper also with same hardware, if you like stock android like me, then moto x 2014 is best which I'm using, if your budget is 15 to 20k then you must buy one and only moto x 2013 , it is so smooth and comfortable in hand never lag, for honest review watch mkbhd video,
> If your budget is less than 15k then moto g is best...
> 
> Sent from my XT1092 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> Compared to the Moto G, the 1st Gen Moto X (2013) is a steal at 18k INR. If you can afford it, the extra 5k INR over the Moto G is money well spent.
> 
> Compared to all other options in the market, the answer is basically, _it depends_. If you want (or strongly prefer) a microsd slot, removable battery or water/dust protection then it is perhap not a device to consider. Same if you want a monster 6inch screen. In it's favour are stock Android experience, fast updates up till now (Lollipop is already out), good developer support that is likely to continue and a number of custom AOSP roms.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Budget is below 20k. I already have moto g 1st gen. It's a nice device but I can feel the lack of Ram as its just 1gb. Xiaomi is tempting with the Mi4's launch imminent. Also there would be lollipop aosp rom available for it. I know the kernel sources are not released and its a problem with the after market development. I am satisfied with 16gb of internal memory, no sd card needed. Main reason for rooting and custom roms for me is low performance with the stock rom. Screen near about 5". Camera and other features are not so important, the phone should have a qualcomm soc. Is there any other phone I can consider apart from moto x 1st gen and xiaomi mi 4. Can't extend budget. Thank you.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 17, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Budget is below 20k. I already have moto g 1st gen. It's a nice device but I can feel the lack of Ram as its just 1gb. Xiaomi is tempting with the Mi4's launch imminent. Also there would be lollipop aosp rom available for it. I know the kernel sources are not released and its a problem with the after market development. I am satisfied with 16gb of internal memory, no sd card needed. Main reason for rooting and custom roms for me is low performance with the stock rom. Screen near about 5". Camera and other features are not so important, the phone should have a qualcomm soc. Is there any other phone I can consider apart from moto x 1st gen and xiaomi mi 4. Can't extend budget. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



I wouldn't even consider Mi4. No kernel source. Locked bootloader. The AOSP Lollipop rom from Xiaomi is a silly stunt. No source. And likely to be buggy too. There is no hope of developer support or CM11-type 3rd party custom roms. A dead-end device. Had Xiaomi been more open, it would be a great device with great specs at the price. Sad.


----------



## PearsonDKA (Nov 17, 2014)

Waaaaas gonna wait it out for the Nexus 6 but pulled the trigger on the Note 4 Friday. 

Worth every dollar. 

Sent from the Galaxy Note 4


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Nov 17, 2014)

PearsonDKA said:


> Waaaaas gonna wait it out for the Nexus 6 but pulled the trigger on the Note 4 Friday.
> 
> Worth every dollar.
> 
> Sent from the Galaxy Note 4

Click to collapse



I am exactly in the same situation as you. Although I prefer stock android I am leaning towards note 4. Can you tell me the reasons for which you chose the note 4 over the n6? It would help me a lot!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 17, 2014)

Help me decide to choose my next phone: 
Galaxy S5 or Galaxy Alpha both will be bundled with an Samsung Tablet ( Galaxy Tab 3 7" Lite ) .


----------



## leokook (Nov 17, 2014)

*Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?*

Z1 Compact or Nexus 5 32 GB?  
Please, help me ! 

Thank you!


----------



## PearsonDKA (Nov 17, 2014)

ultimategamer_ said:


> I am exactly in the same situation as you. Although I prefer stock android I am leaning towards note 4. Can you tell me the reasons for which you chose the note 4 over the n6? It would help me a lot!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The S pen was a big thing for me on my Note 3, so that was a deciding factor. 
The only other factor was that it was available for me at a discount at the moment so I dived at the opportunity. 


Sent from the Galaxy Note 4


----------



## jakireha (Nov 17, 2014)

*I need help choosing a phone*

Hi, everyone. I'm a proud owner of a Nexus 5 and I've been buying the new Nexus every year since the Galaxy Nexus. I live in Bosnia, and I've gotten lucky over the past few years with transportation, however this year I can't get it until June so I've been trying to make my mind up between a few other phones I can get immediately. I don't think it's much of an upgrade to buy an HTC One M8, or a Galaxy S5, so I've realized that the best upgrades to my current phone are the LG G3 and Note 4. Are there any other good phones that I'm forgetting?

The Note 4 would be perfect, but I really hate Touchwiz. I'm annoyed by it in every way shape and form. My friend has an S5, which is a pretty powerful phone, and Touchwiz still manages to stutter. If I was to root and flash Cyanogenmod onto the Note 4 I'd be losing quite a bit of what makes it the Note 4, so I'm really torn about that. My budget is around $700 so the Note 4 is a bit out of my price range, but if it's really worth it I could get the extra cash.

On the other hand, I have the G3. I've used one for a couple of hours today and it stutters quite a bit. This is probably because of its software. Would I lose much if I was to root and flash Cyanogenmod on it feature wise? Also, it has a Snapdragon 801 with an Adreno 330, while both the Nexus 6 and Note 4 have a Snapdragon 805 with an Adreno 420. Is there a significant difference in performance? 

Thanks to anyone that helps!


----------



## papa_Lutz (Nov 17, 2014)

@jakireha: do you know which version of the g3 you had in hands? because the lagging is a known issue to the "small" 16gb version, since it only has 2gb ram.
the 32gb version has 3gb ram


----------



## jakireha (Nov 17, 2014)

papa_Lutz said:


> @jakireha: do you know which version of the g3 you had in hands? because the lagging is a known issue to the "small" 16gb version, since it only has 2gb ram.
> the 32gb version has 3gb ram

Click to collapse



I am not sure,  but I'll check tomorrow. The G3 is also substantially cheaper than the other two, so if the one I used was the 16gb model I'll definitely buy it. Thanks for the info.
Edit: I checked, the one I used was the 16 GB version. Probably getting the 32gb version.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 18, 2014)

jakireha said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm a proud owner of a Nexus 5 and I've been buying the new Nexus every year since the Galaxy Nexus..
> [...]

Click to collapse



Is there something wrong with your Nexus 5?


----------



## jakireha (Nov 18, 2014)

jakireha said:


> I am not sure,  but I'll check tomorrow. The G3 is also substantially cheaper than the other two, so if the one I used was the 16gb model I'll definitely buy it. Thanks for the info.
> Edit: I checked, the one I used was the 16 GB version. Probably getting the 32gb version.

Click to collapse





MiyagiSan said:


> Is there something wrong with your Nexus 5?

Click to collapse



No, I just want to sell before it falls off in value too much. This way I don't need much extra cash for an upgrade.


----------



## salutcemoi (Nov 18, 2014)

jakireha said:


> Hi, everyone. I'm a proud owner of a Nexus 5 and I've been buying the new Nexus every year since the Galaxy Nexus. I live in Bosnia, and I've gotten lucky over the past few years with transportation, however this year I can't get it until June so I've been trying to make my mind up between a few other phones I can get immediately. I don't think it's much of an upgrade to buy an HTC One M8, or a Galaxy S5, so I've realized that the best upgrades to my current phone are the LG G3 and Note 4. Are there any other good phones that I'm forgetting?
> 
> The Note 4 would be perfect, but I really hate Touchwiz. I'm annoyed by it in every way shape and form. My friend has an S5, which is a pretty powerful phone, and Touchwiz still manages to stutter. If I was to root and flash Cyanogenmod onto the Note 4 I'd be losing quite a bit of what makes it the Note 4, so I'm really torn about that. My budget is around $700 so the Note 4 is a bit out of my price range, but if it's really worth it I could get the extra cash.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sure there are TW based ROMs that perform well


----------



## s8freak (Nov 18, 2014)

salutcemoi said:


> I'm sure there are TW based ROMs that perform well

Click to collapse



Several I prefer T/W over AOSP no need for nightlies to fix a myriad of bugs. Always something wrong and not working properly. 

"And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL


----------



## noname2011 (Nov 18, 2014)

ny next phone nexus 6


----------



## navjotsahi (Nov 18, 2014)

I feel Samsung alpha looks great (lookwise) but I prefer z1 compact 

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 18, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Several I prefer T/W over AOSP no need for nightlies to fix a myriad of bugs. Always something wrong and not working properly.
> 
> "And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL

Click to collapse



As a general statement, your characterization of AOSP roms is inaccurate. Most people pick a stable milestone release and stick with it until the next stable milestone. The more adventurous and volunteer testers have the added option (not available on stock roms including TW roms) of nightlies that may introduce new features or extend existing ones.

Often the stock roms are _dangerously buggy_ and are never held to acount (see the EMMC brick bug fiasco) and it is left to AOSP roms to find a fix and take the blame.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 18, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> As a general statement, your characterization of AOSP roms is inaccurate. Most people pick a stable milestone release and stick with it until the next stable milestone. The more adventurous and volunteer testers have the added option (not available on stock roms including TW roms) of nightlies that may introduce new features or extend existing ones.
> 
> Often the stock roms are _dangerously buggy_ and are never held to acount (see the EMMC brick bug fiasco) and it is left to AOSP roms to find a fix and take the blame.

Click to collapse



Well sir you seem to have all the answers so I guess I'll just go back to testing various themes and Roms and keep my mouth shut.???

"And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL


----------



## shohan746426 (Nov 18, 2014)

*I want to buy Xperia Z*

Hi friends
I am Shohan. I want to buy Xperia Z. But my friends told that if I buy the phone I will face many problem. And in public opinion someone say it's a best device and someone say it's not. What I will do? PlZ give me a suggestion....


----------



## teonagode (Nov 18, 2014)

shohan746426 said:


> Hi friends
> I am Shohan. I want to buy Xperia Z. But my friends told that if I buy the phone I will face many problem. And in public opinion someone say it's a best device and someone say it's not. What I will do? PlZ give me a suggestion....

Click to collapse



That phone is too old man, eat least go for the Z1 !


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 19, 2014)

shohan746426 said:


> Hi friends
> I am Shohan. I want to buy Xperia Z. But my friends told that if I buy the phone I will face many problem. And in public opinion someone say it's a best device and someone say it's not. What I will do? PlZ give me a suggestion....

Click to collapse



Xperia Z is a good but older device.
Xperia Z1 is _better_ and _newer_ than Z.
Xperia Z2 is _better_ and _newer_ than Z1.
Then there's the Z3..._better_ and _newer_ than all of them.

If you can afford them (or can wait before buying), the Z2 or Z1 are better devices than the Z. Better to wait for at least Z1.

---------- Post added at 03:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 AM ----------




s5freak said:


> Well sir you seem to have all the answers so I guess I'll just go back to testing various themes and Roms and keep my mouth shut.???
> 
> "And on that bombshell...it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A Running ClinchRomL

Click to collapse



Not at all. Just responding to one aspect of your post. I use TW on a device because it just works so, I can appreciate your point about TW.


----------



## papa_Lutz (Nov 19, 2014)

Personally i wouldn't consider the z3 better than the z2

Of course it has a slightly better performance, display and is a little bit thinner and weighs less, but it also has a decreased battery in contrast to the z2 which is in my opinion much more important than these really small improvements. anyway you can decide yourself, but i wouldn't pay the price for more or less the same phone, with a smaller battery just because its "newer"


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 19, 2014)

HTC One M8 or Motorola Droid Turbo?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 19, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> HTC One M8 or Motorola Droid Turbo?

Click to collapse




Droid Turbo
3 gigabytes of ram in combination with super high resolution smoothy screen yum yum!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 19, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Droid Turbo
> 3 gigabytes of ram in combination with super high resolution smoothy screen yum yum!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I read there were issues with audio quality using headphones though, and that the HTC One M8 has good quality. It's a tough choice.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 19, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> HTC One M8 or Motorola Droid Turbo?

Click to collapse



Isn't the Motorola Droid Turbo a locked down, no custom roms, Verizon-only device?
If it wasn't locked down, I would prefer the Droid Turbo.

Would chose a rootable/unlock-able Galaxy S5 or Xperia Z2/Z3 over either though.


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 20, 2014)

Very hard to decide.


----------



## ItsComrade (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm about to get a new phone. I could get the m8 tomorrow, or wait for the m9. Will I regret it if I don't wait?


----------



## dragojoe (Nov 20, 2014)

I want to get a new phone . stuck on waiting for s6 or moto x

Sent From my GT-I9300 Running android 5.0 lollipop


----------



## teonagode (Nov 20, 2014)

ItsComrade said:


> I'm about to get a new phone. I could get the m8 tomorrow, or wait for the m9. Will I regret it if I don't wait?

Click to collapse



Wait for the M9 as it will have a better SoC 64bit and much more.


----------



## MultiHacker02 (Nov 20, 2014)

Probably Huawei Honor 6.


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 20, 2014)

I really just can't decide...what's the best overall phone on Verizon? I mostly want a good battery and camera.


----------



## AuntieAnn (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine will be the Oneplus One Phone. If that doesn't work out for whatever reason it'll be the LG G3.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 20, 2014)

dragojoe said:


> I want to get a new phone . stuck on waiting for s6 or moto x
> 
> Sent From my GT-I9300 Running android 5.0 lollipop

Click to collapse



Hi there!
There is already a Moto X available, there are even two of them !
- Moto X ( 2013 ) - More Information Here
- Moto X ( 2014 ) - More Information Here

I assume you like the way Motorola produces his phones so you should also take a look on the Motorola Droid Turbo ( Verizon Locked ).
It's only useable in the united states unfortunately!
Since you like the Samsung's phones you should take a look at the phones below:
- Galaxy A3 - More Information
- Galaxy A5 - More Information
- Galaxy A7 - More Information

All this phones are supposed to be delivering the mid range smartphone market a whole new experience.
Imagine! All the pros of the Galaxy Alpha and the Note 4 in an mid range suite!

Happy finding your new phone !


----------



## dragojoe (Nov 20, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Hi there!
> There is already a Moto X available, there are even two of them !
> - Moto X ( 2013 ) - More Information Here
> - Moto X ( 2014 ) - More Information Here
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks 
i also know that there is a 2014 moto x but i would rather get a droid turbo since you mentioned it , i went to the verizon store ,and its an awesome phone ! thanks


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 20, 2014)

ItsComrade said:


> I'm about to get a new phone. I could get the m8 tomorrow, or wait for the m9. Will I regret it if I don't wait?

Click to collapse



Pfft! The m10 will be even better...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> I really just can't decide...what's the best overall phone on Verizon? I mostly want a good battery and camera.

Click to collapse



Droid Turbo or Sony Z3V. Both are marathon champs when it comes to the battery.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

just a littel question, i personally don't like z3 and think its overpriced, what do you guys think? i already asked for a device good for myself, but i just want to know! what are good devices this year? (low end- mid range - high end)


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 21, 2014)

kamranhaghighi said:


> just a littel question, i personally don't like z3 and think its overpriced, what do you guys think? i already asked for a device good for myself, but i just want to know! what are good devices this year? (low end- mid range - high end)

Click to collapse



Low end:
- Moto G (2nd )
- OnePlus One - HTC One M7 - Moto X ( 1st gen )
- Galaxy S5 - HTC One M8 - Droid Turbo


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 21, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Low end:
> - Moto G (2nd )
> - OnePlus One - HTC One M7 - Moto X ( 1st gen )
> - Galaxy S5 - HTC One M8 - Droid Turbo

Click to collapse



i would put oneplusone is high end  it has good specs ! +  is nexus 5 still a good choice?

thanks


----------



## EriwatD (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of going for the Galaxy S5, I'm kind of done with my Xperia TL(I'm AT&T)


----------



## marrkopolo (Nov 21, 2014)

*Moto x or Sony Xperia Z3 / Z3 Compact*

I like stock android and moto features but it looks like the z3/z3c is better when it comes to specs. which one do you prefer?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 21, 2014)

marrkopolo said:


> I like stock android and moto features but it looks like the z3/z3c is better when it comes to specs. which one do you prefer?

Click to collapse




If you like the moto aosp than go for Droid Turbo!
It's unfortunately locked on Verizon 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## azharshaikh7866 (Nov 21, 2014)

Htc one m8 or lg g3.......which is better....will droid turbo be launched in india.....moto maxx?i m about to buy a phone which could perform well atleast for nxt 2 yrs

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Nov 21, 2014)

My next will be the Galaxy S6 but I'm waiting to see what comes out in 2015. I love my S5 but I'm biased I've had the S series since the  S2 and every one in between. Excellent devices. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Nov 21, 2014)

Just a question. Why are you sticking to the S series (its great.. I use the s3 atm), and not perhaps switching over to the note series? Just want to know the opinions of some people about either device lines. Thanks.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

ultimategamer_ said:


> Just a question. Why are you sticking to the S series (its great.. I use the s3 atm), and not perhaps switching over to the note series? Just want to know the opinions of some people about either device lines. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




```
IF you have big hands or very stretchy fingers THEN
    GET the Note series
ELSE
    GET the Galaxy S series*
END
```

[*]  Yeah yeah....Samsung has confused the picture (for some people) this year with Alpha, Prime, F,.....wtf? :crying:


----------



## goku1234567890 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Need Help Deciding..!!*

First of all i am really sorry for the long post i hope you understand.Hello guys how are you? I just need a little bit of help. I currently have Lenovo A526 which is great but only have one problem it's camera is the worse. So basically what i need help deciding is should i change to Samsung Galaxy Duos 2 (mother has it) since it got great camera but it's rest of the specs are low like lenovo is quad core while galaxy is only dual core and lenovo has 1 gb of ram while samsung has only 768 mb ram but i think i can use the SWAP method here can't i? Also it's screen is only 4 inch while lenovo has 4.5 inch. Also samsung got the KitKat rom while i can't find a working root method for lenovo let alone kitkat rom. So basically samsung got 2 things i want most while lenovo has all the other stuff better. So just want your opinion whether i should go with the samsung or stick with the lenovo. Also if u guys can help me find a kitkat rom for lenovo that would be great.
Thanks for reading and hope you guys reply soon.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

s5freak said:


> My next will be the Galaxy S6 but I'm waiting to see what comes out in 2015. I love my S5 but I'm biased I've had the S series since the  S2 and every one in between. Excellent devices.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL

Click to collapse




S2 and S4 were really one of the most lovely to use devices i saw and used.
S3 was crap for me 

Looking forward to the alpha line


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 AM ----------




ultimategamer_ said:


> Just a question. Why are you sticking to the S series (its great.. I use the s3 atm), and not perhaps switching over to the note series? Just want to know the opinions of some people about either device lines. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




For me and many other people is maybe the step to the bigger screen to big, even when the user will be rewardee with the s pen


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> First of all i am really sorry for the long post i hope you understand.Hello guys how are you? I just need a little bit of help. I currently have Lenovo A526 which is great but only have one problem it's camera is the worse. So basically what i need help deciding is should i change to Samsung Galaxy Duos 2 (mother has it) since it got great camera but it's rest of the specs are low like lenovo is quad core while galaxy is only dual core and lenovo has 1 gb of ram while samsung has only 768 mb ram but i think i can use the SWAP method here can't i? Also it's screen is only 4 inch while lenovo has 4.5 inch. Also samsung got the KitKat rom while i can't find a working root method for lenovo let alone kitkat rom. So basically samsung got 2 things i want most while lenovo has all the other stuff better. So just want your opinion whether i should go with the samsung or stick with the lenovo. Also if u guys can help me find a kitkat rom for lenovo that would be great.
> Thanks for reading and hope you guys reply soon.

Click to collapse



Moto G (2nd Gen) vs Lenovo A526  and Moto G (2nd Gen) vs Galaxy Duos 2 - what do you think?

The Moto G's camera is good enough and the specs are better than the Lenovo A526 and the Galaxy Duos 2. It has 1GB of RAM, 5 inch screen with a higher resolution and it was one of the first devices to get Lollipop update.

It has better support on XDA, more custom roms and will likely get development support for a long time. If you can get it for an agreeable price wherever you are, it is a better device than the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Moto G (2nd Gen) vs Lenovo A526  and Moto G (2nd Gen) vs Galaxy Duos 2 - what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Go for the Moto G!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## goku1234567890 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Don't have the budget..!!*

To be honest i really don't have the budget. I can live with the 4 inch screen as long as the SWAP method doesn't cause slow downs.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 22, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> To be honest i really don't have the budget. I can live with the 4 inch screen as long as the SWAP method doesn't cause slow downs.

Click to collapse



You may have a look at Redmi 1s if it's available in your country and you don't have a problem with xiaomi. It's worth the price saying from personal experience.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## goku1234567890 (Nov 22, 2014)

*not available.*

I checked it is not available. Also like i said i don't really have the money to buy anything i will just change the phone with my mother.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 22, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> I checked it is not available. Also like i said i don't really have the money to buy anything i will just change the phone with my mother.

Click to collapse



I think you shouldn't do that. Continue with Lenovo.

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## goku1234567890 (Nov 22, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I think you shouldn't do that. Continue with Lenovo.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice though. And can one of you guys help me find a good Rom for the lenovo. It's great but not that good looking.  Thanks for the assist though.


----------



## leotrix14 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not sure what i want, i was looking for a freaking awesome camera phone, so... Lumia 1020? but im a little worried about the shutter speed, i want fast photos, or sequential, whatever.
Is there out there any phone with a good camera as lumia 1020?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 22, 2014)

goku1234567890 said:


> I checked it is not available. Also like i said i don't really have the money to buy anything i will just change the phone with my mother.

Click to collapse



@goku1234567890: Are you happy and able to sell your Lenovo A526 in order to get a phone that's better for you? If yes, read on...

For the price range, you will get a similar camera. You will gain the ability to easily root your device and use custom roms plus, the benefit of on-going support from 3rd party developers on xda/modaco etc.

First option I present is the Moto G's little brother - the Moto E. Compared to your Lenovo, it is a good option. It already has Lollipop from Motorola and it has decent support (which is better than no support for the Lenovo). You can get AOSP versions of KitKat CM11 and Beanstalk. AOSP Lollipop will probably appear eventually too.

Secondly, what about getting one of the Android One phones? They all have the same specs and they are very similar to your Lenovo A526 if you compare the specs but, crucially you will get better on-going support on xda for them. You can already get KitKat custom rom via CM11 and even Lollipop too.

If you can sell the Lenovo A526 for a good price, you can get whichever of the Moto E or the Android One handsets you like best. You should probably move your Mum to the Moto E or Android One too. She will also benefit having a better supported device...everyone does (even if they don't know it).

---------- Post added at 04:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------




leotrix14 said:


> Not sure what i want, i was looking for a freaking awesome camera phone, so... Lumia 1020? but im a little worried about the shutter speed, i want fast photos, or sequential, whatever.
> Is there out there any phone with a good camera as lumia 1020?

Click to collapse



Get a good but inexpensive standalone camera. It will be miles better than even a $1000 smartphone.

Now, you can choose a smartphone based on sensible criteria (including a decent inbuilt camera) not marketing hyperbole.


----------



## jibonsathi116 (Nov 22, 2014)

For sure Samsung Galaxy S3 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 22, 2014)

jibonsathi116 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It lags

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 22, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> It lags
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse





jibonsathi116 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Make sure you flash cyanogenmod to avoid lags 
On my old S2 was it hard to find lags on a clean cm11 rom.


----------



## Jeik (Nov 22, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> It lags
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



False.
An XDA member like you should know that that a mid-range phone never lags if used and tweaked properly.

"A pebble in the hand of a professional is a much more efficient weapon than a knife in the hand of a moron."


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 22, 2014)

The Marionette said:


> False.
> An XDA member like you should know that that a mid-range phone never lags if used and tweaked properly.
> 
> "A pebble in the hand of a professional is a much more efficient weapon than a knife in the hand of a moron."

Click to collapse



That was my reply to a person with 2 posts on xda who joined not even 24 hrs before. And my friends have S3 and they use the stock rom and it lags terribly, moto g is better than that.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Jeik (Nov 22, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> That was my reply to a person with 2 posts on xda who joined not even 24 hrs before. And my friends have S3 and they use the stock rom and it lags terribly, moto g is better than that.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I apologize if I offended you in any way,that was not my goal. But I do have to disagree with you. My friend's S3(tons of selfies,videos and lots of bloatware installed) on 4.3 runs all games,and still does not freeze.
I haven't seen the Moto G in real life though.

So,to wrap it up.

Moto G 2014-a basic phone for basic users

Galaxy S3-a cheaper phone with bigger potential if you have time and will to tweak the crap out of it.


----------



## force70 (Nov 22, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> It lags
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine didn't, it was fast as could be at the time. but its totally obsolete  now so you  cant really  compare the performance with todays devices.

Realizing not everyone  has a big budget if didn't have the money to buy something current id wait till i saved up enough to do so.
There isnt much point to buying a device which was outdated at least a year ago let alone almost 2015.

That said for a little more cash you could pick up  an S4 which was light years better than the S3


Just my 02.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 22, 2014)

force70 said:


> Mine didn't, it was fast as could be at the time. but its totally obsolete  now so you  cant really  compare the performance with todays devices.
> 
> Realizing not everyone  has a big budget if didn't have the money to buy something current id wait till i saved up enough to do so.
> There isnt much point to buying a device which was outdated at least a year ago let alone almost 2015.
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 agreed 100% @force70 is correct. I am no expert by any means but I have owned every Galaxy device  since the S2 and flashed every T/W and AOSP rom available for the S2 thru S4.  
And I've been chief tester and team member on the VisionX team plus XKRom Roms and themes as @force70 can attest.  Do I know everything?  By any length no but the S3 can't hold a candle to the S4 even though it is a great device in itself. 
As I have stated many times the best advice I can give for what it's worth is to go and put several devices in your hand and find out for yourself what best suits your needs. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL


----------



## force70 (Nov 22, 2014)

s5freak said:


> +1 agreed 100% @force70 is correct. I am no expert by any means but I have owned every Galaxy device  since the S2 and flashed every T/W and AOSP rom available for the S2 thru S4.
> And I've been chief tester and team member on the VisionX team plus XKRom Roms and themes as @force70 can attest.  Do I know everything?  By any length no but the S3 can't hold a candle to the S4 even though it is a great device in itself.
> As I have stated many times the best advice I can give for what it's worth is to go and put several devices in your hand and find out for yourself what best suits your needs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats good advice right there my friend.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 22, 2014)

force70 said:


> Thats good advice right there my friend.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



You just want me to come dig you out @force70

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL


----------



## force70 (Nov 22, 2014)

s5freak said:


> You just want me to come dig you out @force70
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL

Click to collapse



Hey i dont live in buffalo ya know lol

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 23, 2014)

force70 said:


> Hey i dont live in buffalo ya know lol
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



LOL 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 23, 2014)

force70 said:


> Mine didn't, it was fast as could be at the time. but its totally obsolete  now so you  cant really  compare the performance with todays devices.

Click to collapse



I still have access to phones released before the S3 that I don't classify as lagging. They run custom roms - CM11 or similar. So, I can agree that the S3 probably wasn't lagging but, I don't agree that it is totally obsolete. It will serve 70%+ of Android users well. Better than what they _need_ or indeed _have currently_.



force70 said:


> Realizing not everyone  has a big budget if didn't have the money to buy something current id wait till i saved up enough to do so.
> There isnt much point to buying a device which was outdated at least a year ago let alone almost 2015.
> 
> That said for a little more cash you could pick up  an S4 which was light years better than the S3
> ...

Click to collapse



The S4 is indeed a better device if you can afford to get it. The S3's irrelevance is greatly exagerrated however. It it roughly about the Moto G's performance nowadays but has a better display and much better camera having once been a flagship device. Even the S2 similarly has a better than average camera.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 23, 2014)

The Marionette said:


> I apologize if I offended you in any way,that was not my goal. But I do have to disagree with you. My friend's S3(tons of selfies,videos and lots of bloatware installed) on 4.3 runs all games,and still does not freeze.
> I haven't seen the Moto G in real life though.
> 
> So,to wrap it up.
> ...

Click to collapse



Not at all offended bro. If we are to go by the meaning of word lag, every device lags. And it depends on various things like available memory, what kind of app the person is using etc. Anyways it's a personal preference. I agree with the people saying camera of S3 is better. Imo with custom ROMs S3 has good potential otherwise its full of bloatware obviously making it slower comparatively to what it can perform without the bloat. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## jasonleb1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Seeing the quality of the Nexus 6 display in person has me uneasy so I got a mint Xperia Z2 on ebay for ~$350 to hold me over because my M7 is pretty much dead. Still have my pre-order for N6 in but... I don't know.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 23, 2014)

Ya'll talking about the Galaxy S3 need to remember that there's 2 different versions. One (mainly "international" variants) has a quad-core 1.4GHz Samsung Exynos processor and only 1GB RAM, which badly taxed by the 720p screen and the heft of TouchWiz. The other (mainly North America) has a 1.5GHz dual core Snapdragon S4 Plus and 2GB RAM. That extra GB of RAM makes a huge difference, especially if you're using a stock (TouchWiz) ROM. 

Despite being the "same" phone, the 2 versions are really quite different. All I'm saying is that we need to be sure we're talking about the same version.


----------



## shubh_007 (Nov 23, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Ya'll talking about the Galaxy S3 need to remember that there's 2 different versions. One (mainly "international" variants) has a quad-core 1.4GHz Samsung Exynos processor and only 1GB RAM, which badly taxed by the 720p screen and the heft of TouchWiz. The other (mainly North America) has a 1.5GHz dual core Snapdragon S4 Plus and 2GB RAM. That extra GB of RAM makes a huge difference, especially if you're using a stock (TouchWiz) ROM.
> 
> Despite being the "same" phone, the 2 versions are really quite different. All I'm saying is that we need to be sure we're talking about the same version.

Click to collapse



I was talking about exynos one with 1gb RAM.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Planterz (Nov 23, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I was talking about exynos one with 1gb RAM.

Click to collapse



I cannot recommend buying that phone.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

What's the best windows phone under 250€?
I'm thinking of getting one


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 23, 2014)

*Phone to buy*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Well, it's been two years since you "bought" one of those phones, time to upgrade!  Note 4 vs. Nexus 6 if you are looking for a device today.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

cyanogen_patrick said:


> Well, it's been two years since you "bought" one of those phones, time to upgrade!  Note 4 vs. Nexus 6 if you are looking for a device today.

Click to collapse



Those phones are defenitly not perfect for everyone 
Best phones and valueable phones are from my opinion these:
- Moto G² | Blackberry curve 9360 | ( Low-end )
- LG G2 ( Low-Mid range )
- HTC One M7 ( 4.7" ) or Desire Eye ( 5.2" ) Blackberry Z30 ( Mid Range )
- Galaxy S5 ( 5.1" ) Galaxy Alpha ( 4.7" ) iPhone 6 or iPhone 6 plus | Blackberry bold 9900 | Nexus 6 | Note 4 |


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 23, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Those phones are defenitly not perfect for everyone
> Best phones and valueable phones are from my opinion these:
> - Moto G² | Blackberry curve 9360 | ( Low-end )
> - LG G2 ( Low-Mid range )
> ...

Click to collapse



True, there are different phones for different people.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 23, 2014)

cyanogen_patrick said:


> True, there are different phones for different people.

Click to collapse



Anyway, i just ordered an Blackberry bold 9900 
Now i used: Android > iPhone ( iOS 8 ) and now BBOS7 after that i'll hope that i can experience the Lumia 1020 with 41MP camera


----------



## kubakl007 (Nov 23, 2014)

Xperia Z3 

Sent from my C1905 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 23, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Anyway, i just ordered an Blackberry bold 9900
> Now i used: Android > iPhone ( iOS 8 ) and now BBOS7 after that i'll hope that i can experience the Lumia 1020 with 41MP camera

Click to collapse


----------



## [Antonio] (Nov 23, 2014)

My Nexus 4 was absolutely perfect, but it got damaged by water and it is totally unusable, so I have to replace it. I don't like big devices, though the lasts seem to become bigger and bigger, and I want to try custom roms. I could buy a Moto X (2013) for 200€ (about 250$ i think) , is it worth buying or do you suggest me to wait for new devices to come?
Sorry for my bad english, thanks in advance


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 23, 2014)

My ex had a nexus 4 and my new girlfriend has a moto x 2013 (previously had iPhone 4s). You will probably find the nexus 4 and moto x very similar except the camera is much better on the moto x. Plus active notification and touch less control are awesome. Not sure, nexus 4 may have had slight speed advantage but I doubt it's much.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kwanbis (Nov 24, 2014)

What is the best phone I can get, unlocked, mostly for whatsapp and facebook, and also for some pictures, for under 100 bucks? AT&T bands and tt can be Android or Windows Phone (iOS for 100 is impossible). THANKS!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 24, 2014)

kwanbis said:


> What is the best phone I can get, unlocked, mostly for whatsapp and facebook, and also for some pictures, for under 100 bucks? AT&T bands and tt can be Android or Windows Phone (iOS for 100 is impossible). THANKS!

Click to collapse



Moto G or Moto E.

If buying used, maybe also Nexus 4, Samsung S3 T999, Samsung S4 Mini, etc


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 24, 2014)

kwanbis said:


> What is the best phone I can get, unlocked, mostly for whatsapp and facebook, and also for some pictures, for under 100 bucks? AT&T bands and tt can be Android or Windows Phone (iOS for 100 is impossible). THANKS!

Click to collapse



You should look at windows phones!
Go for the Nokia Lumia 520 
It's nice for the 100 euros


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2014)

I recommend to users needs dual sim - Huawei Honor 6


----------



## azm.azman82 (Nov 24, 2014)

ASUS Padfone S maybe my next


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 24, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I recommend to users needs dual sim - Huawei Honor 6

Click to collapse



Moto G and Moto E have dual sim versions.


----------



## techiemonkey2912000 (Nov 24, 2014)

*OnePlusOne or Nexus 5*

The current crop of Smartphones doesn't appeal to me that  much, and as the Nexus 6 is too big for my hands and is too expensive, my only options are the OnePlusOne and the Nexus 5.
I'll take the OnePlusOne if I get an invite, and if I don't I would go with the Nexus 5 which is still a very solid phone.


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (Nov 25, 2014)

Okay, here's my situation: I found a cheap Lg G3 unlocked 32gb (<$350), and I could buy it NOW. Or, I could wait until mid-May of 2015 (about 5 months) and buy a Nexus 6 (on contract At&t for $250). Which one should I buy? 

Thanks.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 25, 2014)

techiemonkey2912000 said:


> The current crop of Smartphones doesn't appeal to me that  much, and as the Nexus 6 is too big for my hands and is too expensive, my only options are the OnePlusOne and the Nexus 5.
> I'll take the OnePlusOne if I get an invite, and if I don't I would go with the Nexus 5 which is still a very solid phone.

Click to collapse



Look at an LG G2. Prices are about the same as a Nexus 5 32GB, there's a fair amount of development for it, the battery is much bigger, and the camera is better.



ANDR01DN00B said:


> Okay, here's my situation: I found a cheap Lg G3 unlocked 32gb (<$350), and I could buy it NOW. Or, I could wait until mid-May of 2015 (about 5 months) and buy a Nexus 6 (on contract At&t for $250). Which one should I buy?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Buy the G3. That's a fantastic price. You can always resell it afterwards.


----------



## force70 (Nov 25, 2014)

ANDR01DN00B said:


> Okay, here's my situation: I found a cheap Lg G3 unlocked 32gb (<$350), and I could buy it NOW. Or, I could wait until mid-May of 2015 (about 5 months) and buy a Nexus 6 (on contract At&t for $250). Which one should I buy?
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



For that price the G3, unless  you are looking  for a device with alot development behind it?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## ANDR01DN00B (Nov 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> For that price the G3, unless  you are looking  for a device with alot development behind it?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse






Planterz said:


> Buy the G3. That's a fantastic price. You can always resell it afterwards.

Click to collapse



Thanks guys!! Will buy asap  (and Root!!)


----------



## kwanbis (Nov 25, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Moto G or Moto E.
> 
> If buying used, maybe also Nexus 4, Samsung S3 T999, Samsung S4 Mini, etc

Click to collapse



Moto G is about 200 dollars. Moto E is one option but is a little bit more than 100.

---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------




Stuart Little said:


> You should look at windows phones!
> Go for the Nokia Lumia 520
> It's nice for the 100 euros

Click to collapse



I was actually thinking on some Lumias. Is 520 the best for my (actually a friend) needs under 100?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

kwanbis said:


> Moto G is about 200 dollars. Moto E is one option but is a little bit more than 100.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't found any lumia phone cheaper than that.
520 is nice mate


----------



## Thomandrews (Nov 25, 2014)

*Next Smart Phone*

I want to buy Google Nexus 6 smart phone, I am already having samsung galaxy S5.  But I am getting exicited to buy google nexus 6. It has special features with android 5.o lolipop.


----------



## tiagofernandex (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm looking for a Nexus 6 too, will replace my loyal Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## cyanogen_patrick (Nov 25, 2014)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



Cool.


----------



## dragojoe (Nov 25, 2014)

My S3 is getting old , I posted already about the droid turbo / but I'm not sure yet . I want a phone that would last me a lot (battery life) a brilliant screen (possibly qhd) and I would wait for it . I might go with the S6 or a moto x 2015 , that's just my opinion . I also want to try out IOS .


----------



## RahzBR (Nov 25, 2014)

There is not many HTC smartphone down here were i live, but i am sure looking this way, they seem great!


----------



## papa_Lutz (Nov 25, 2014)

So i just ordered an One+One


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

papa_Lutz said:


> So i just ordered an One+One

Click to collapse




Congrats with your phone! Have fun!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsdouble (Nov 25, 2014)

I purchased a Note 3 (N9005) just two weeks ago. Didn't get the Note 4 because of price only. How long do you guys think this phone could keep up with other phones? Have a plan to use it for around 8-9 months.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

devilsdouble said:


> I purchased a Note 3 (N9005) just two weeks ago. Didn't get the Note 4 because of price only. How long do you guys think this phone could keep up with other phones? Have a plan to use it for around 8-9 months.

Click to collapse




It will do his job and compete with other phones for easy 2 years


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsdouble (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It will do his job and compete with other phones for easy 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. I guess I will keep it longer than I thought


----------



## teonagode (Nov 25, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It will do his job and compete with other phones for easy 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah but only if the Touchwiz updates dont slow it down


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 25, 2014)

kwanbis said:


> Moto G is about 200 dollars. Moto E is one option but is a little bit more than 100.

Click to collapse



Really?. I guess it depends on where in the world you are shopping for one.

If you can find them, the Android One phones from Micromax/Spice.Karbonn are cheaper than the Moto E and, crucially, they have fledgling but decent custom rom support including a CM12 lollipop beta.

On Android, I don't recommend any of the plentiful cheap and cheerful phones that are development dead-ends due to unsupported or unspecified MediaTek/Exynos/whoever chipsets or locked bootloaders.

---------- Post added at 09:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




devilsdouble said:


> I purchased a Note 3 (N9005) just two weeks ago. Didn't get the Note 4 because of price only. How long do you guys think this phone could keep up with other phones? Have a plan to use it for around 8-9 months.

Click to collapse



Why does it need to keep up with other phones? Surely it only needs to satisfy _your_ use of it. Right?

I understand selling it before it's value is eroded so you can trade up but, keeping up with the Joneses?


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 25, 2014)

devilsdouble said:


> Thanks mate. I guess I will keep it longer than I thought

Click to collapse







teonagode said:


> Yeah but only if the Touchwiz updates dont slow it down

Click to collapse




You can keep the phone running beastly on Touchwizz at the moment but you will realize when it's time to say goodbye to Touchwizz.
From my own experience after one year of phone usage is it time to flash AOSP or debloat the hell out of stock roms.

Note 3 is very compareable to the Galaxy S5 so you're good settled.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## devilsdouble (Nov 25, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Why does it need to keep up with other phones? Surely it only needs to satisfy _your_ use of it. Right?
> 
> I understand selling it before it's value is eroded so you can trade up but, keeping up with the Joneses?

Click to collapse



Yeah, course it just needs to satisfy _me_ only, but isn't it self explanatory that as I am posting on this topic I am just another nerd, who just wants to waste money behind these toys, just to be updated with the current trend? 

If I still were using my original Galaxy S it would do my job just fine too, let alone a Note 3 :laugh:

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:07 PM ----------




Stuart Little said:


> You can keep the phone running beastly on Touchwizz at the moment but you will realize when it's time to say goodbye to Touchwizz.
> From my own experience after one year of phone usage is it time to flash AOSP or debloat the hell out of stock roms.
> 
> Note 3 is very compareable to the Galaxy S5 so you're good settled.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well to be quite honest I was just getting bored with AOSP. I mean I came from a Moto X, and honestly I was missing the some features of TouchWiz and of course the S Pen could single-handedly thump over a lot of things.
Still I don't like TouchWiz for its cluttered UI, but well it was all about needs/preferences.
And I chose the Note 3 over the S5. I tried the S5 at a store, didn't understand why would I purchase that over the Note 3!


----------



## dodgebizkit (Nov 26, 2014)

Still can't order a nexus 6 in the UK 

-------------------------->SIG<------------------------
Even my house phone's better than your iPhone.


----------



## kwanbis (Nov 26, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I didn't found any lumia phone cheaper than that.
> 520 is nice mate

Click to collapse



Yes, Lumia 520 looks very nice.


----------



## gossymer (Nov 26, 2014)

Waiting for my carrier to get the Nexus 6 but in the meantime, I got an G3 and it's actually pretty awesome so far with Carbon ROM and IdeaL Theme Light. I really wanted lollipop like burning but the builds ported are way too unstable for a daily driver.


----------



## galaxys (Nov 26, 2014)

Decided against the Nexus 6 after trying it which has its pros and cons. Instead I'll be going for the Sony Z4 in 2015.


----------



## cobyman7035 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hopefully the nexus 6 32gb blue if bell canada honours  price Error… 600$ allin


----------



## mmhsakib (Nov 26, 2014)

One plus one or LG g3

Sent from my Micromax A120 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

devilsdouble said:


> Yeah, course it just needs to satisfy _me_ only, but isn't it self explanatory that as I am posting on this topic I am just another nerd, who just wants to waste money behind these toys, just to be updated with the current trend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm totally with you, i personally like the Touchwizz UI.
It's upon you mate


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Zwoniar (Nov 26, 2014)

Nexus 5 successor with screen no bigger than 5 inches.


----------



## mwedo (Nov 26, 2014)

Waiting for Snapdragon 810 to decide. Until then I'm more than happy with my G2 even though *Linshof i8* looks very interesting for its price.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm on Verizon and have an upgrade on the second week of December. I really want an HTC phone because of its size and design but it seems like the M8's battery and camera sucks. Because of that I'm thinking of getting the Turbo. Is there any news on a new HTC phone? Should I wait or just go for the Turbo even though I don't like the Turbo's design? All I really care about in a phone is the battery, camera, and design. I like a size close to the iphone.


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 26, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> I'm on Verizon and have an upgrade on the second week of December. I really want an HTC phone because of its size and design but it seems like the M8's battery and camera sucks. Because of that I'm thinking of getting the Turbo. Is there any news on a new HTC phone? Should I wait or just go for the Turbo even though I don't like the Turbo's design? All I really care about in a phone is the battery, camera, and design. I like a size close to the iphone.

Click to collapse




HTC One M9 will release in the first quarter of 2015.
It's worth waiting.
If you like HTC than don't go for the turbo even when it has such beautiful specs.



Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## MiyagiSan (Nov 26, 2014)

devilsdouble said:


> Yeah, course it just needs to satisfy _me_ only, but isn't it self explanatory that as I am posting on this topic I am just another nerd, who just wants to waste money behind these toys, just to be updated with the current trend?
> 
> If I still were using my original Galaxy S it would do my job just fine too, let alone a Note 3 :laugh:

Click to collapse



Note 4 owners get invited to the coolest parties... :angel::laugh: ...for now...



devilsdouble said:


> Well to be quite honest I was just getting bored with AOSP. I mean I came from a Moto X, and honestly I was missing the some features of TouchWiz and of course the S Pen could single-handedly thump over a lot of things.
> Still I don't like TouchWiz for its cluttered UI, but well it was all about needs/preferences.
> And I chose the Note 3 over the S5. I tried the S5 at a store, didn't understand why would I purchase that over the Note 3!

Click to collapse



If you are an outdoor-sy type, you would. Great for all-weather running, biking, hiking, hula-hooping, walking, jumping and for nerdy types with their particular taste in pizzas and caffeinated sodas.

---------- Post added at 01:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 AM ----------




joshua.b said:


> I like a size close to the iphone.

Click to collapse



Really?. 

So what iPhone4- or iPhone5-sized phone do you have currently?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm curious...I've received an invite on the OneplusOne which I'm getting but how do I sync to my carrier?  I'm AT&T

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## force70 (Nov 27, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I'm curious...I've received an invite on the OneplusOne which I'm getting but how do I sync to my carrier?  I'm AT&T
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse



Freak your getting an OPO?  Thought you hated phablets?

I was i interested in one and have had 2 invites but their customer  service is god awful so i passed.hope your device is issue free.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 27, 2014)

force70 said:


> Freak your getting an OPO?  Thought you hated phablets?
> 
> I was i interested in one and have had 2 invites but their customer  service is god awful so i passed.hope your device is issue free.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



My partner gave me his invite and it's a 64g and I've got a little money so why not? ?? I'm gonna give it a whirl force.

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 27, 2014)

2nd Gen Moto G because its unlocked price. I want to be able to take my device anywhere I chose. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Nov 27, 2014)

Just ordered the 64g OneplusOne why not? We'll see how it is if I like it I'll keep it if I don't then Ebay it is.

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## OldYellowBricks (Nov 27, 2014)

Man dont get the mtk mediatek phones. Battery is bad on those phones.


----------



## anglinaBIGb (Nov 27, 2014)

I wanna buy note 4 its just amazing


----------



## OldYellowBricks (Nov 27, 2014)

[Antonio] said:


> My Nexus 4 was absolutely perfect, but it got damaged by water and it is totally unusable, so I have to replace it. I don't like big devices, though the lasts seem to become bigger and bigger, and I want to try custom roms. I could buy a Moto X (2013) for 200€ (about 250$ i think) , is it worth buying or do you suggest me to wait for new devices to come?
> Sorry for my bad english, thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I think the rule of thumb is getting phones with 2GB RAM and the moto X has that. Development on the X is good too (there is cm12 lollipop on xda). Within the price range, its either you get another nex 4 or the moto X tbh or a really cheap nexus 5 (impossible)


----------



## Annie Y (Nov 27, 2014)

I prefer to choose the iPhone 6+.


----------



## anglinaBIGb (Nov 27, 2014)

Motorola is also coming with great smart phones.


----------



## Thilly1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a THL5000, im very happy with it, apart from its not 4G. The battery life is fantastic.
Thats why i am looking to replace it with a 4G phone simular in size.
So far I have on my list:

LG G3
Motorola Moto X
Oneplus One
Huawei Honor 6
MX4

I think its between the G3 and Moto X though.
Any others I should consider?
Thanks


----------



## Vinayakn73 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm thinking about Nexus 6


----------



## grandesballo (Nov 28, 2014)

I would say oneplus one. There's a 72-hours order window right now.
It costs more than 200$ but it's very cheap if you consider its features.

2 Years ago I paid 200€ for the ACE II so I guess tour budget might be similar to mine. I was about to buy the one+ but I installed CrystalPA ROM on my ace and now it's fast enough to last at least 6 more months!


Sent from my GT-I8160 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 28, 2014)

Will OnePlus One be available on Verizon? I don't know if I should get a Turbo, hope for a one plus one, or wait for a new HTC phone. I mostly just want a good design, battery, and camera.


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 29, 2014)

*I need a really good one!*

I have $40 and I was wondering what really good phones I can get for that price.
I looked at a few and I can get the HTC Mytouch 3g slide, *HTC Desire Z*, HTC 7 Pro, Motorola Sholes, HTC Evo 3D, *Motorola Droid 3*, *LG Phoenix* (I've already had two and am considering having another, I keep installing CM10 and losing my IMEI/ESN), LG Revolution, Kyocera Rise, LG Lucid, Sharp FX Plus, Motorola Flipside, Samsung Replenish, LG Optimus Q, Motorola Charm, Motorola XPRT, Samsung Intercept, PCD Venture Pro, *Motorola Droid 2 A955*, Kyocera Hydro, Samsung Galaxy Centura, Galaxy Rush, *LG Realm,* Droid Incredible, *Motorola Droid A855*, HTC Evo Shift 4G.
The ones in bold I really really want. The ones in bold also have the most modability, too. I just want all of your opinions before I buy, I'm really torn about this one.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 29, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> Will OnePlus One be available on Verizon? I don't know if I should get a Turbo, hope for a one plus one, or wait for a new HTC phone. I mostly just want a good design, battery, and camera.

Click to collapse



No. Firstly, it's a GSM only device and Verizon is CDMA (for telephony). 

Secondly, OnePlus isn't going to be offered through *any[* carrier. Kinda dumb if you ask me, as they'd sell a TON of these through T-Mobile. T-Mo has a large price gap between budget phones and flagships, with no mid-tier phones in the middle (unless you get a refurb, maybe). Although it's not like they have a surplus or anything...maybe when they get their act together they'll offer the OnePlus Two through carriers.

The HTC M9 will likely be a beast (especially if they do away with that "Ultrapixel" BS), but there's not much news about it yet, so if you were to wait, you'd be waiting a while. The Droid Turbo sounds like a good choice for you. The Galaxy S5/Note 4 and LG G3 are also find devices, and although the batteries on them aren't as big, they're replaceable, so you can keep a spare around if you need.

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------




AndrMatr said:


> I have $40 and I was wondering what really good phones I can get for that price.
> I looked at a few and I can get the HTC Mytouch 3g slide, *HTC Desire Z*, HTC 7 Pro, Motorola Sholes, HTC Evo 3D, *Motorola Droid 3*, *LG Phoenix* (I've already had two and am considering having another, I keep installing CM10 and losing my IMEI/ESN), LG Revolution, Kyocera Rise, LG Lucid, Sharp FX Plus, Motorola Flipside, Samsung Replenish, LG Optimus Q, Motorola Charm, Motorola XPRT, Samsung Intercept, PCD Venture Pro, *Motorola Droid 2 A955*, Kyocera Hydro, Samsung Galaxy Centura, Galaxy Rush, *LG Realm,* Droid Incredible, *Motorola Droid A855*, HTC Evo Shift 4G.
> The ones in bold I really really want. The ones in bold also have the most modability, too. I just want all of your opinions before I buy, I'm really torn about this one.

Click to collapse



Of the ones you bolded, the LG Realm has the best specs, but being a Boost Mobile (Sprint) phone, it won't work on T-Mobile, unless Google betrayed me and there is a method to get it to work. Of the rest, the Droid 3 is obviously the best, and it looks like you can find one on eBay for $40 without too much problem. It's a Verizon phone, but can be hacked to work on T-Mobile. It'll be 3G, but as I'm sure you're aware, T-Mobile has a great 3G network, so speeds shouldn't be too disappointing.


----------



## bar.chaim (Nov 29, 2014)

Meizu mx4 or awesome! Low price great performance


----------



## MaikGuevara (Nov 29, 2014)

Nexus 6 or OnePlus One?


----------



## jimmydeol (Nov 29, 2014)

*just to say hi*

hello everyone here i am jimmy here for discussion about different kind of movie sites.


----------



## joshua.b (Nov 29, 2014)

On Verizon, my current dilemma...

Samsung Galaxy S5 - bad design, plastic, amoled screen, ugly physical home button, touchwiz

Samsung Note 4 - too big

Sony Xperia Z3v - ugly Sony logo, dislike the OS

Motorola Droid Turbo - ugly physical buttons, amoled screen

LG G3 - headphone jack is on the bottom, dislike the OS

HTC One M8 - bad camera, not the best battery

Haha, I'm so picky and am treating this like it's a marriage or something.  For now, I'm going with the Droid Turbo unless a new HTC phone is announced before my upgrade coming in a week and a half. With the current phones available I can't buy anything I'll be 100% satisfied with.


----------



## Polso (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi everyone!
I am looking for a new smartphone having "small" dimension. So a maximum of 130mm height.
I love modding (Custom ROM, Kernel, Xposed,...) so i want a phone with good community support.
Also i want a phone not too old (Lollipop and following updates required)
The perfect for me is a Z3 Compact, but for now is impossible to root without unlocking Bootloader and unlucking its we loss the DRM key making a worst camera.
So these are the phones i thought:   

- Z3C
- Moto G 4g LTE 
- Moto X (2013)
- S4 Mini

Any suggestion? Other phones that i had miss?


----------



## mwedo (Nov 29, 2014)

joshua.b said:


> LG G3 - headphone jack is on the bottom, dislike the OS

Click to collapse



LG G3 + wireless headphones and custom ROM?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Stuart Little (Nov 29, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Just ordered the 64g OneplusOne why not? We'll see how it is if I like it I'll keep it if I don't then Ebay it is.
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse




I'll buy it for 250 dollars if you won't appreciate the device and it's crappy service


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## SiberianLeopard (Nov 29, 2014)

*Thanks!*

I think I'm going to get the LG and see what I can do to try to get any GSM network on it. I don't have just T-Mobile, I have Net10 and Verizon. I just use T-Mobile the most.
But if I can I'm going to get the Droid 3 as well.

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> No. Firstly, it's a GSM only device and Verizon is CDMA (for telephony).
> Of the ones you bolded, the LG Realm has the best specs, but being a Boost Mobile (Sprint) phone, it won't work on T-Mobile, unless Google betrayed me and there is a method to get it to work. Of the rest, the Droid 3 is obviously the best, and it looks like you can find one on eBay for $40 without too much problem. It's a Verizon phone, but can be hacked to work on T-Mobile. It'll be 3G, but as I'm sure you're aware, T-Mobile has a great 3G network, so speeds shouldn't be too disappointing.

Click to collapse



So I think I'm going to get the Droid 3 only because of the keyboard. But I'm still stumped as whether or not to get the LG because of the screen size... I just looked both up on PhoneArena, and the screen size and processor specs are very tempting. However I want a full keyboard so I'm going to get the Droid. Plus, it's cheaper!


----------



## s8freak (Nov 29, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I'll buy it for 250 dollars if you won't appreciate the device and it's crappy service
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



no buying and selling on XDA against the rules must use swappa

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL


----------



## Heavenly_Abyss (Nov 30, 2014)

The phone I will be using is the Galaxy S5 because I will be upgrading from S4 to S5.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 30, 2014)

Heavenly_Abyss said:


> The phone I will be using is the Galaxy S5 because I will be upgrading from S4 to S5.

Click to collapse



It's a great device I own it as well


----------



## pezza10 (Nov 30, 2014)

*So many great phones!*

My current issue is this. I am in need of a new phone as I have been using a near four year old Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo and it is really starting to become a pain to use, even with custom roms. I've been looking at four phones in particular, The HTC One M8, LG G3, Moto X an possibly the Samsung Galaxy Alpha. As I'm planning on buying outright, pricing is of some concern. I would also like to be buying from brick and mortar stores here in Australia. The cheapest is the Alpha at $599, the then G3 at $647, then the Moto X at $698 and the most expensive is the M8 at $728. This said, Top on my list is most certainly going to be either the G3 or M8 as I'm worried that the Alpha will lack future support as it isn't a flagship and I can only find the 16GB Moto X here in store, if these issues were solved however, they would be back in the game. The G3 and the M8 both have their positives and negatives, I like the camera and screen of the G3 but dislike the UI and speakers, and love the UI, build and speakers of the M8 but dislike the camera. I would like to know anyone's experiences with any of these devices and any help with my decision its greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> My current issue is this. I am in need of a new phone as I have been using a near four year old Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo and it is really starting to become a pain to use, even with custom roms. I've been looking at four phones in particular, The HTC One M8, LG G3, Moto X an possibly the Samsung Galaxy Alpha. As I'm planning on buying outright, pricing is of some concern. I would also like to be buying from brick and mortar stores here in Australia. The cheapest is the Alpha at $599, the then G3 at $647, then the Moto X at $698 and the most expensive is the M8 at $728. This said, Top on my list is most certainly going to be either the G3 or M8 as I'm worried that the Alpha will lack future support as it isn't a flagship and I can only find the 16GB Moto X here in store, if these issues were solved however, they would be back in the game. The G3 and the M8 both have their positives and negatives, I like the camera and screen of the G3 but dislike the UI and speakers, and love the UI, build and speakers of the M8 but dislike the camera. I would like to know anyone's experiences with any of these devices and any help with my decision its greatly appreciated. Thank you

Click to collapse



Z3?


----------



## pezza10 (Nov 30, 2014)

undercover said:


> Z3?

Click to collapse



I've had both the Z1 and Z2 and have had a multitude of problems with both, from motherboard failures to button and screens failing and my Z1 even bent! Don't get me wrong, I love Sony and use many of their products, I'm just not willing on risking it on another Sony smartphone as of yet.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> I've had both the Z1 and Z2 and have had a multitude of problems with both, from motherboard failures to button and screens failing and my Z1 even bent! Don't get me wrong, I love Sony and use many of their products, I'm just not willing on risking it on another Sony smartphone as of yet.

Click to collapse



Interesting.. I must admit, LG engineering is brilliant. 
I've tried G3 and loved it, but couldn't deal with software lag. Returned and got Z3. Much more fluid but I do miss lg form factor and camera. Will probably keep Z3 till G4 comes out because of a better resale value than G3.
If Z3 is no go, and it's between M8 and G3, I'd recommend G3. Speaker is loud enough.


----------



## pezza10 (Nov 30, 2014)

undercover said:


> Interesting.. I must admit, LG engineering is brilliant.
> I've tried G3 and loved it, but couldn't deal with software lag. Returned and got Z3. Much more fluid but I do miss lg form factor and camera. Will probably keep Z3 till G4 comes out because of a better resale value than G3.
> If Z3 is no go, and it's between M8 and G3, I'd recommend G3. Speaker is loud enough.

Click to collapse



I was leaning towards the G3 however I haven't been able to extensively test either in store yet, which will hopefully finalize my investment, unless something new comes along in the next week or so, and with android, that is totally possible


----------



## Planterz (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> My current issue is this. I am in need of a new phone as I have been using a near four year old Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo and it is really starting to become a pain to use, even with custom roms. I've been looking at four phones in particular, The HTC One M8, LG G3, Moto X an possibly the Samsung Galaxy Alpha. As I'm planning on buying outright, pricing is of some concern. I would also like to be buying from brick and mortar stores here in Australia. The cheapest is the Alpha at $599, the then G3 at $647, then the Moto X at $698 and the most expensive is the M8 at $728. This said, Top on my list is most certainly going to be either the G3 or M8 as I'm worried that the Alpha will lack future support as it isn't a flagship and I can only find the 16GB Moto X here in store, if these issues were solved however, they would be back in the game. The G3 and the M8 both have their positives and negatives, I like the camera and screen of the G3 but dislike the UI and speakers, and love the UI, build and speakers of the M8 but dislike the camera. I would like to know anyone's experiences with any of these devices and any help with my decision its greatly appreciated. Thank you

Click to collapse



G3 and M8 are great phones, no doubt, although with their own disadvantages as you've pointed out. Is the Sony Xperia Z3 available down under?

At this point in time, I'd honestly wait for the next crop of flagships unless you're in desperate need for something new. The G3 will be relevant for a while, but with the M9 around the horizon, it might be prudent to wait, lest you regret buying something else, because the M9 should be pretty awesome (since rumor is they're doing away with that Ultrapixel bollocks).

In the meantime, look at finding a used Nexus 4/5 or Moto X (2013) or LG G2 for cheap. These former-flagships can be had for extremely reasonable prices considering the hardware they pack. At least they can in the US - I guess the situation might be different there.

That's what I'd do anyway. That or get the Xperia Z3.

BTW, do you giggle every time you read about people rooting their phones? :laugh:

EDIT: Saw the posts about your experience with Sony after posting.


----------



## pezza10 (Nov 30, 2014)

Planterz said:


> G3 and M8 are great phones, no doubt, although with their own disadvantages as you've pointed out. Is the Sony Xperia Z3 available down under?
> 
> At this point in time, I'd honestly wait for the next crop of flagships unless you're in desperate need for something new. The G3 will be relevant for a while, but with the M9 around the horizon, it might be prudent to wait, lest you regret buying something else, because the M9 should be pretty awesome (since rumor is they're doing away with that Ultrapixel bollocks).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As I previously said above I've had too many issues with Sony devices to consider them. Getting a cheaper device to use for a bit until the next crop of phone is released isn't a half bad idea. I do however live in a moderately rural part of Australia (town of 300,000 or so) so finding cheap devices is harder. However, I'm travelling to Melbourne in two weeks where I should be able to find many more.

Funny story about rooting. My mum once asked what I was doing when I had a phone (I believe it was a Motorola Razr M) connected up to a computer while I was rooting it with an Autoroot script, and I told her I was rooting it and she just looked at me with a face that was half confusion half what the hell is wrong with my son someone please call a shrink. I had to go on with a lengthy lecture teaching her the world of Android modding. Rooting right guys? :laugh:

EDIT: Yeah I thought you might see that, no hard feelings. Here's a funny thought, maybe I'm drawn to the the HTC because i could go around saying I have a One Maaaaattttteee


----------



## Planterz (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> Funny story about rooting. My mum once asked what I was doing when I had a phone (I believe it was a Motorola Razr M) connected up to a computer while I was rooting it with an Autoroot script, and I told her I was rooting it and she just looked at me with a face that was half confusion half what the hell is wrong with my son someone please call a shrink. I had to go on with a lengthy lecture teaching her the world of Android modding. Rooting right guys? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Yeah, it would probably a bit confusing when you say that your phone is rooted, and now it works so much better.


----------



## pezza10 (Nov 30, 2014)

Planterz said:


> These former-flagships can be had for extremely reasonable prices considering the hardware they pack. At least they can in the US - I guess the situation might be different there.

Click to collapse



On getting a budget device, I just found a Samsung Galaxy S2 for $50 which seems like a pretty good deal. Throwing a good rom on that should at least get me a good enough phone for the next year if I really had to.


----------



## undercover (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> As I previously said above I've had too many issues with Sony devices to consider them. Getting a cheaper device to use for a bit until the next crop of phone is released isn't a half bad idea. I do however live in a moderately rural part of Australia (town of 300,000 or so) so finding cheap devices is harder. However, I'm travelling to Melbourne in two weeks where I should be able to find many more.
> 
> Funny story about rooting. My mum once asked what I was doing when I had a phone (I believe it was a Motorola Razr M) connected up to a computer while I was rooting it with an Autoroot script, and I told her I was rooting it and she just looked at me with a face that was half confusion half what the hell is wrong with my son someone please call a shrink. I had to go on with a lengthy lecture teaching her the world of Android modding. Rooting right guys? :laugh:
> 
> EDIT: Yeah I thought you might see that, no hard feelings. Here's a funny thought, maybe I'm drawn to the the HTC because i could go around saying I have a One Maaaaattttteee

Click to collapse



You literally made me lol. 
Now imagine that. 
Your mum: Hey how was your day? Done anything interesting? 
You: it was alright, rooted my m8 finally. 
Mum:....................


----------



## mwedo (Nov 30, 2014)

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Planterz (Nov 30, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> On getting a budget device, I just found a Samsung Galaxy S2 for $50 which seems like a pretty good deal. Throwing a good rom on that should at least get me a good enough phone for the next year if I really had to.

Click to collapse



Can't argue against an S2 for $50 (whatever currency) as long as the screen isn't buggered. Not exactly cutting edge, but the price is right and it's far better than your Xperia Neo. Lots of development for the S2, so you'll surely be able to flash a ROM you like.

Waiting for the next gen is always a perpetual cycle of doubt and indecision, and it's hard to know when to make the leap without regretting having waited just a bit longer. But in this specific case, if you like the M8, except for the camera, waiting for the M9 might be a good idea. Hell, I probably would have bought an M8 myself if the camera wasn't so mediocre.


----------



## youngchaos (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello , im waiting for 810 snap generation. Im on a MotoG 2014 for now but the fact that i cant use 3 buttons headphones make me mad. I walk alot and i need to control my headphones without using the phone every time. I was considering then to buy something for 150€ max (was loking for 2ndhand moto x 32gb but is not available in eu). What i should buy? I can consider even secondhand phones but i dont know what to chose.

Maybe Z1c? 

Ps : i love modding and devices not bigger then motog2


----------



## kyzn (Nov 30, 2014)

undercover said:


> You literally made me lol.
> Now imagine that.
> Your mum: Hey how was your day? Done anything interesting?
> You: it was alright, rooted my m8 finally.
> Mum:....................

Click to collapse



Lol. I just go with "Nerd stuff."

And I got myself a new Moto X Dev Edition. Ebay and/or Amazon were practically giving them away. I have peace with myself that I do not need the latest and greatest flagship. :victory:


----------



## barondebxl (Dec 1, 2014)

Moto X 2014. But I also wanna try the LG G3


----------



## s8freak (Dec 1, 2014)

Bought the 64g OneplusOne waiting for it to ship 

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## jan922 (Dec 1, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Bought the 64g OneplusOne waiting for it to ship
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse



That's exactly what I'm doing too ?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 1, 2014)

jan922 said:


> That's exactly what I'm doing too ?

Click to collapse



I'm not dumping my Galaxy S5 though I love this phone. 

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## jan922 (Dec 1, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I'm not dumping my Galaxy S5 though I love this phone.
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse



I will play with my Note 3 for a while, flash any kind of roms on it and then maybe sell it, maybe Not


----------



## dre1990 (Dec 1, 2014)

Need to get the One + One


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

s5freak said:


> no buying and selling on XDA against the rules must use swappa
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G900A Rockin ClinchRomL

Click to collapse



I mean you can contact me to handle this deal on swappa if you want.
Just keep it in mind mate


----------



## papa_Lutz (Dec 1, 2014)

Having the one plus one for three days now i can't find an Argument against it. Well only if you can appreciate the size ofc 
Go for it 

Sent from my OPO


----------



## craciun1234 (Dec 1, 2014)

iphone 6


----------



## itznfb (Dec 1, 2014)

So I was about to pickup the LG G3 for free on Verizon and then realized that I was going to be hit with the $30 upgrade fee. On top of that they charge tax on the internet discount. So it comes to $42.60. I'm not paying for a phone. Are there easy ways to get rid of these stupid bs fees or does everyone just bend over and pay? There is nothing wrong with my Moto X 1st Gen I'm currently using so if I can't get a phone for free then I'll stick with my old one.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 1, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> On getting a budget device, I just found a Samsung Galaxy S2 for $50 which seems like a pretty good deal. Throwing a good rom on that should at least get me a good enough phone for the next year if I really had to.

Click to collapse



Good price for a serviceable phone. Is this a Qualcomm variant?

You can probably keep this for a few years as a backup phone for times like this when you need something to tide you over as you try to negotiate the upgrade cycle. It will also work perfectly well as a daily driver for 80+% of users...



itznfb said:


> So I was about to pickup the LG G3 for free on Verizon and then realized that I was going to be hit with the $30 upgrade fee. On top of that they charge tax on the internet discount. So it comes to $42.60. I'm not paying for a phone. Are there easy ways to get rid of these stupid bs fees or does everyone just bend over and pay? There is nothing wrong with my Moto X 1st Gen I'm currently using so if I can't get a phone for free then I'll stick with my old one.

Click to collapse



You weren't about to pick anything up for free, you were just about to extend your current amortization contract for a smartphone that is confusingly linked to an airtime contract. Additional charges always suck but, you aren't getting the phone for free, you are paying for it. It is very likely you are/were paying more than you would if you just bought the device outright from a non-carrier affiliated source.

Carrier phones are neither discounted nor subsidized. They are amortized - meaning you pay for them over the term of your contract.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 1, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> You weren't about to pick anything up for free, you were just about to extend your current amortization contract for a smartphone that is confusingly linked to an airtime contract. Additional charges always suck but, you aren't getting the phone for free, you are paying for it. It is very likely you are/were paying more than you would if you just bought the device outright from a non-carrier affiliated source.
> 
> Carrier phones are neither discounted nor subsidized. They are amortized - meaning you pay for them over the term of your contract.

Click to collapse



However you want to word it is fine but the fact is that you're paying for it whether you pick it up every two years or not. So you either get it for "free" or you get nothing, or you pay for it off contract and pay for a second time with your monthly bill. No matter what you're paying for it. Which is why when the time comes every two years I refuse to pay a dime. Because I've already or will be paying for it over the course of my bill. It doesn't make sense not to use your "new every two" since you're paying for whether you get it or not. I know I can get the fee waived if I go into the store but I really want to avoid that and get rid of the fee online. I hate talking to the reps in the store.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 1, 2014)

itznfb said:


> However you want to word it is fine but the fact is that you're paying for it whether you pick it up every two years or not.

Click to collapse



If one is paying for it (and probably paying more than otherwise), it is not free. That is all I pointed out.

The language that carriers and the magazines we read (who really, really need the advertising revenue from the carriers) encourage us to use is disingenious. It hides what is really going on and fosters unquestioning compliance.



itznfb said:


> So you either get it for "free" or you get nothing, or you pay for it off contract and pay for a second time with your monthly bill. No matter what you're paying for it.

Click to collapse



Or, buy your own handset and find a [more] fairly priced airtime-only contract. Is there is no competitor that simply charges you for airtime if you bring your own phone?

The system sucks but, unquestioning compliance won't change anything. Neither will adopting a frame of reference (and associated language idioms) that likens an amortization contract extension to getting a "free gift".



itznfb said:


> Which is why when the time comes every two years I refuse to pay a dime. Because I've already or will be paying for it over the course of my bill. It doesn't make sense not to use your "new every two" since you're paying for whether you get it or not. I know I can get the fee waived if I go into the store but I really want to avoid that and get rid of the fee online. I hate talking to the reps in the store.

Click to collapse



You well informed and it is clear that you can see the system is broken. Separating airtime and device purchases is the only remedy for now. It won't be convenient because the system is built to make the choices the carrier want you to make convenient and everything else,....not.

If there really is no real competition where you are, what you're doing is the best that you can do.


----------



## itznfb (Dec 1, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> If one is paying for it (and probably paying more than otherwise), it is not free. That is all I pointed out.
> 
> The language that carriers and the magazines we read (who really, really need the advertising revenue from the carriers) encourage us to use is disingenious. It hides what is really going on and fosters unquestioning compliance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True it's not "free". We're on the same page there. I just look at it as if I'm not using the upgrade discount then I'm being charged for a phone I'm not getting anyway. I just hate having to go into the store and complain until I get the $30 waived.
Unfortunately for me I have to use either Verizon or AT&T to be reimbursed by my company. I get about $100/mo for "bring your own device" for my job.
I'm just surprised I don't see more pushback against these $30 upgrade fee's. When I started researching it this morning I thought I'd find a lot more discussion about it. It's a complete BS fee. I understand it's a revenue stream for the carrier because they are giving phones away but that's their own broken system they themselves created. It's their own fault and I'm not OK paying a $30 fee to make up for the money they are losing due to their own stupid design.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 1, 2014)

Any suggestion for a phone below 17k in India. Moto X 1st gen was available for 18k but now discontinued. Moto G 2nd gen out of stock and I like the 1st gen more. Xiaomi Mi 3 discontinued. I'll prefer a screen size not larger than 5". Priority - updates, 2gb ram, Qualcomm processor, not used phone, support from XDA community. Consider that I'm tight on budget. Thanks. 

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 1, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Any suggestion for a phone below 17k in India. Moto X 1st gen was available for 18k but now discontinued. Moto G 2nd gen out of stock and I like the 1st gen more. Xiaomi Mi 3 discontinued. I'll prefer a screen size not larger than 5". Priority - updates, 2gb ram, Qualcomm processor, not used phone, support from XDA community. Consider that I'm tight on budget. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium

Click to collapse



You won't buy used yet you want 2GB ram for under 17k? Dream on!....unless you aren't fussy and will consider _bootloader-locked or dead-end phones with no possibility of root and/or custom roms_. Like all Xiaomi phones to date for instance...

Anyway, a list to get you started (no dead-end or bootloader-locked devices in the list - all have root/custom roms):

  - Samsung S4 Mini
  - Xperia SP and 
  - 1st gen Moto G

You already know about the 2nd Gen Moto G.


----------



## J V E (Dec 1, 2014)

I need a new phone but I can't decide for anyone. I doubt between pick a passing through phone like moto g/ honor 3/ xiaomi 1s or go to a flagship such as mi3/lg g2. It's importat for me that it could have 5.0 in future.

Any suggeston in 5" about to 14cm of high?

thx


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 1, 2014)

itznfb said:


> True it's not "free". We're on the same page there. I just look at it as if I'm not using the upgrade discount then I'm being charged for a phone I'm not getting anyway. I just hate having to go into the store and complain until I get the $30 waived.
> Unfortunately for me I have to use either Verizon or AT&T to be reimbursed by my company. I get about $100/mo for "bring your own device" for my job.
> I'm just surprised I don't see more pushback against these $30 upgrade fee's. When I started researching it this morning I thought I'd find a lot more discussion about it. It's a complete BS fee. I understand it's a revenue stream for the carrier because they are giving phones away but that's their own broken system they themselves created. It's their own fault and I'm not OK paying a $30 fee to make up for the money they are losing due to their own stupid design.

Click to collapse



The carriers - in concert with media companies (print, radio, tv, internet) and succesive administrations - get to set the frame of reference and the language used to discuss the system. So, _stuff I pay for_ is described as a _free_ upgrade offered to me by the carrier. Life is made more convenient for consumers who just chose the path of least resistance so,...no pushback.

The carriers are NOT _giving phones away_. Customers are coerced (forced, even) into buying devices on amortizatization contracts. In fact carriers would rather you were locked into _much, much_ longer contracts and they didn't have to offer _handset upgrades_. The phenomenom of _handset upgrades_ result from two inescapable facts:
  - contracts can't be overly lengthy and must end which presents an opportunity for customers to switch carriers (where competition exists)
  - airtime-only contracts must compete primarily on price if they wish to entice customers to stay beyond the end of contract (assuming network coverage and reliability aren't issues)

So, how to avoid losing customers at end of contract without having to compete on price - lock them in! Using proprietary systems was the first option the carriers tried. When standardization made that a dying strategy, they switched to contracts _with handset prices already priced-in_ and, to dissuade defections they offered the handset you are already paying for as a gift - the "free upgrade" was born.

They aren't losing any money by the way, they just know they can (a) charge you more and (b) structure the system such that most people will simply pay up because that is the path of least resistance (and that is what the carrier-coached media tells customers they have to do).


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 1, 2014)

J V E said:


> I need a new phone but I can't decide for anyone. I doubt between pick a passing through phone like moto g/ honor 3/ xiaomi 1s or go to a flagship such as mi3/lg g2. It's importat for me that it could have 5.0 in future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




LG G2[emoji7]


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Cheddart (Dec 1, 2014)

Guys, I was at GT-I9082L, and now I got an MOTO G XT1033,that was the best buy I ever did. I recommend for those  
Who want a cheap phone and keep with an amazing graphic and CPU performance ,buy and MOTO cellphone(G,X or E)
MOTO G XT1033
Thank Me If I Helped You


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 1, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Good price for a serviceable phone. Is this a Qualcomm variant?
> 
> You can probably keep this for a few years as a backup phone for times like this when you need something to tide you over as you try to negotiate the upgrade cycle. It will also work perfectly well as a daily driver for 80+% of users...

Click to collapse



It did end up being a Qualcomm variant with a 1.5GHz dual core processor,  the i9210. This isn't too good for development but otherwise it's running really well on 4.1.2.

Sent from my GT-I9210


----------



## J V E (Dec 2, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> LG G2[emoji7]
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



hahaha why?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 2, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> You won't buy used yet you want 2GB ram for under 17k? Dream on!....unless you aren't fussy and will consider _bootloader-locked or dead-end phones with no possibility of root and/or custom roms_. Like all Xiaomi phones to date for instance...
> 
> Anyway, a list to get you started (no dead-end or bootloader-locked devices in the list - all have root/custom roms):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are few phones available from Chinese OEMs but I'm not sure about them. If I extend the budget to 20k do you think Huawei Honor 6 and Lenovo Vibe X2 are good options?

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Dec 2, 2014)

I am using nexus 5 32 GB model D821 (Rooted/Xposed)

I am student, doing engineering, plays games on nexus 5, and nexus 5 was my 1st android phone, never tried any custom rom but want to try CyanogenMod 12 stable, when it comes. Not tried any modification to system, because of study and all that.
Mobile for games, music, updates, stock android (I think it is great to use simple UI), and last Camera...

I want to buy new phone. I am stuck on nexus 6 (32 or 64) because I love being on stock and its developers support. Only problem is price. I can spend 64 GB variant price but not more than that. But problem is, I never used 32 GB full storage, and on nexus 5 I used only 18 GB storage. So which variant should I use 32 GB or 64 GB if you suggest me nexus 6. And which color should I buy? I am using nexus 5 black model, and in nexus 5 black model gives better grip than white one...

There are lots of mobiles coming and choosing from one of them is really difficult.
My first ever android phone is nexus 5, so what should be my next phone?
I can wait for 1 month, if any new mobile getting launched...

Some of them I consider :
Moto E (but its too low on specs)
Moto G 2nd Gen (low on specs)
Moto X 2nd Gen (Good but same price nexus 5)
Oneplus one (Great with low price but dont know whether to buy it or not?)
Nexus 6 (Great but high price)

As per other blogs, there is no replace yet for nexus 5. So suggest some good or should I continue with the same.? (So I can consider giving old nexus 5 to my younger brother.)

thanks in advance. Please read lengthy post. Confused a lot before buying 

I am using nexus 5, which should be my next android?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 2, 2014)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I am using nexus 5 32 GB model D821 (Rooted/Xposed)
> 
> I am student, doing engineering, plays games on nexus 5, and nexus 5 was my 1st android phone, never tried any custom rom but want to try CyanogenMod 12 stable, when it comes. Not tried any modification to system, because of study and all that.
> Mobile for games, music, updates, stock android (I think it is great to use simple UI), and last Camera...
> ...

Click to collapse



Stick with nexus 5. Wait for new phones to come in 2015 and then choose among them. Nexus 5 is good enough for now.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## thatBilly (Dec 2, 2014)

Got a Note 3 just now. Note 4 is nice but I'm skipping it, Note 5 will probably be my next.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ordered an Honor 6.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## J V E (Dec 2, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Ordered an Honor 6.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Great buy!


----------



## s8freak (Dec 2, 2014)

OneplusOne has shipped so I'll be running it around the block a couple times to see if it's all its cracked up to be. If not? Buh Bye I'll dump it. It was cheap enough I'll get my money back on it. 
I'm not giving up my S5 at all I love this phone. 

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## force70 (Dec 2, 2014)

s5freak said:


> OneplusOne has shipped so I'll be running it around the block a couple times to see if it's all its cracked up to be. If not? Buh Bye I'll dump it. It was cheap enough I'll get my money back on it.
> I'm not giving up my S5 at all I love this phone.
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse



Ditch the OPO and get the Note 4 like Ax and myself freak, now that you figured out a way to fit a phablet in your  skinny jeans lol.
 Im still waiting to get my mitts on a nexus 6 white 64gb here in Canada, we gey everything last up here...except snow of course. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## s8freak (Dec 2, 2014)

force70 said:


> Ditch the OPO and get the Note 4 like Ax and myself freak, now that you figured out a way to fit a phablet in your  skinny jeans lol.
> Im still waiting to get my mitts on a nexus 6 white 64gb here in Canada, we gey everything last up here...except snow of course.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



No root for the N4 my snowed in friend nor is there likely to be root. My friend gave me the invite so I thought I'd try it out. I can get my money back on it and it's a heck of a lot cheaper buying outright than any other "flagship" device. As far as skinny jeans well I just might have to sew on a bigger pocket. 
I'm really waiting on the S6 and see from there if I stay with Samsung devices or jump to the M9. 
My S5 is a fantastic device and one I'll likely keep for at least another year. 
Yeah right who am I kidding I gotta have the latest and best every year LOL Stay warm up there bud. 

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 2, 2014)

J V E said:


> hahaha why? [emoji14]

Click to collapse




It has got:
- Beautiful screen
- no annoying buttons
- fast CPU
- enough ram
- decent design
- much development
- Amazing battery life

Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Planterz (Dec 2, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It has got:
> - Beautiful screen
> - no annoying buttons
> - fast CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Ditto. I've been recommending the LG G2 quite a bit lately too. Probably because I want one badly myself. To me, it's basically a Nexus 5 with a far bigger battery and a much better camera. Development isn't as expansive as with the Nexus 5 (but what is?), but there's plenty enough to find something you like. There's already 5.0 ROMs up and running too.


----------



## Ritvars (Dec 2, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I'm not giving up my S5 at all I love this phone.
> 
> "And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
> Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom

Click to collapse



I think that majority of us already know how you love your S5. You keep saying that in almost every post. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Dec 2, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> I think that majority of us already know how you love your S5. You keep saying that in almost every post.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



That's because I'll be keeping my S5 it's a fantastic device ??
I'm might even post a few more times that I'll be keeping it. 
At least until I get the S6 then I'll give the S5 to my son??

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 2, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Ditto. I've been recommending the LG G2 quite a bit lately too. Probably because I want one badly myself. To me, it's basically a Nexus 5 with a far bigger battery and a much better camera. Development isn't as expansive as with the Nexus 5 (but what is?), but there's plenty enough to find something you like. There's already 5.0 ROMs up and running too.

Click to collapse




Exactly i'm getting it, ordering it next month


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It has got:
> - Beautiful screen
> - no annoying buttons
> - fast CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah. The trouble is dicide whether a moto g or similar would be fine. Budgets problems 



Planterz said:


> Ditto. I've been recommending the LG G2 quite a bit lately too. Probably because I want one badly myself. To me, it's basically a Nexus 5 with a far bigger battery and a much better camera. Development isn't as expansive as with the Nexus 5 (but what is?), but there's plenty enough to find something you like. There's already 5.0 ROMs up and running too.

Click to collapse



I've never cosidered N5, I'd rather G2.


----------



## force70 (Dec 3, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Ditto. I've been recommending the LG G2 quite a bit lately too. Probably because I want one badly myself. To me, it's basically a Nexus 5 with a far bigger battery and a much better camera. Development isn't as expansive as with the Nexus 5 (but what is?), but there's plenty enough to find something you like. There's already 5.0 ROMs up and running too.

Click to collapse



Had a G2 loved it but with only 32g of storage and no sd card slot it became a bit of a problem for me.

As great as it was now that the G3 is out why bother with the G2?

Sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 3, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> There are few phones available from Chinese OEMs but I'm not sure about them. If I extend the budget to 20k do you think Huawei Honor 6 and Lenovo Vibe X2 are good options?
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



I place more value in 3rd party support, unlocked bootloader, rooting and custom roms etc than I do in raw technical spec like 2GB ram or quad-core cpu. I am sure the Honor 6 is a fast device but, currently it looks like a dead-end device to me.

If you need 2GB ram, I suggest buying a used former flagship like the Nexus 5 etc



shubh_007 said:


> Ordered an Honor 6.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Good luck with it. Got good benchmark figures...


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 3, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> I place more value in 3rd party support, unlocked bootloader, rooting and custom roms etc than I do in raw technical spec like 2GB ram or quad-core cpu. I am sure the Honor 6 is a fast device but, currently it looks like a dead-end device to me.
> 
> If you need 2GB ram, I suggest buying a used former flagship like the Nexus 5 etc
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's got unlockable bootloader, kernel sources have been released, rooting is possible. With all this available the only need is developers. Anyways thanks. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## mwedo (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> It has got:
> - Beautiful screen
> - no annoying buttons
> - fast CPU
> ...

Click to collapse



Add excellent battery life too.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

J V E said:


> Yeah. The trouble is dicide whether a moto g or similar would be fine. Budgets problems
> 
> 
> I've never cosidered N5, I'd rather G2.

Click to collapse



You can for a used one.
They are just available for 200 bucks in my country 

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 AM ----------




mwedo said:


> Add excellent battery life too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802

Click to collapse



Added 

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2014)

force70 said:


> As great as it was now that the G3 is out why bother with the G2?

Click to collapse



it costs half as much. A 1 year old flagship still has a good year or more of life left in it. My Nexus 4 is still going strong after 2 years. If you can live without the latest and greatest, you can save a lot of money by going with the newest flagship's predecessor, and still not be too far behind the times (and intense games and apps).


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

Planterz said:


> it costs half as much. A 1 year old flagship still has a good year or more of life left in it. My Nexus 4 is still going strong after 2 years. If you can live without the latest and greatest, you can save a lot of money by going with the newest flagship's predecessor, and still not be too far behind the times (and intense games and apps).

Click to collapse



For me it's about, a phone needs to be looking nice and works not more.
I don't need a heartbeat sensor, fingerprint sensor or any other low-developped innovative features.
Proccessor in the LG G2 is just good for now, there is really nothing that isn't compatible with the G2 and everyone runs smooth.


Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> You can for a used one.
> They are just available for 200 bucks in my country
> 
> Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll check it out


----------



## noncicredo (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi everybody,

i'm looking for a smartband whose bluetooth is disabled. I'm talking about IT'S bt, not the one of smartphone i'll pair with.

atm, I only found the Samsung Gear Fit (it has a settings menu about bt where u can turn it on and off as u want)

Do u know other smartbands with this features? (with display if possible)

Thank you so much


----------



## Dasith (Dec 3, 2014)

My choice will be the Sony Xperia Z4. Few more months to go for the release. Can't wait! I have been using Samsung for the past few days and my last was the Samsung Galaxy Note 3. It wasn't a bad phone. It had a good battery life. The only problem was the lag in TouchWiz. It had almost 1GB of Ram left, but still has some delay when opening apps. After I got my first Sony phone, Xperia Z3, I started liking it alot. The speed, the nice UI and the awesome battery. I really feel a difference. Specially the camera and the speakers. Not to forget the water and dust proofing for better durability. They say the lag is fixed on the Samsung Galaxy Note 4. Still not yet sure about that until someone uses it for few months with loaded apps. Anyways I hope to buy the upcoming Sony flagship.  Let's see how Samsung goes with the competition.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

J V E said:


> I'll check it out

Click to collapse




Good make sure you stay tuned on Best Buy also for exclusive deals


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## force70 (Dec 3, 2014)

Planterz said:


> it costs half as much. A 1 year old flagship still has a good year or more of life left in it. My Nexus 4 is still going strong after 2 years. If you can live without the latest and greatest, you can save a lot of money by going with the newest flagship's predecessor, and still not be too far behind the times (and intense games and apps).

Click to collapse



 just having ext sd card support is worth any extra cost since its a must have for me, i guess ive  never been one to worry about saving a few dollars on tech either though lol.

That said honestly the G2 was one of the best devices ive ever owned, id probably still have it if not for the small amount of on board storage! 

The lack of development on the G3 is kind of sad though, one of the reasons i went with the note 4 and soon the Nexus 6

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Good make sure you stay tuned on Best Buy also for exclusive deals
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



best buy?


----------



## noncicredo (Dec 3, 2014)

noncicredo said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> i'm looking for a smartband whose bluetooth is disabled. I'm talking about IT'S bt, not the one of smartphone i'll pair with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nobody? 

please, give me some alternatives


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

J V E said:


> best buy?

Click to collapse




That's a site that is very popular here on XDA


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]oud.com
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> That's a site that is very popular here on XDA
> 
> 
> Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
> ...

Click to collapse



have te url?


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 3, 2014)

J V E said:


> have te url?

Click to collapse




Lol just bestbuy.com


Android & iOS T.T.P. Desk Support Member.
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

thx


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 3, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> It's got unlockable bootloader, kernel sources have been released, rooting is possible. With all this available the only need is developers. Anyways thanks.
> 
> Sent from my MT11i using xda premium

Click to collapse



Once a working, feature-complete AOSP build with full source is available (from Huawei or a 3rd party), I'd be happy to own one and to recommend it to others.

It's up to Huawei to make things happen or not...


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 3, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Once a working, feature-complete AOSP build with full source is available (from Huawei or a 3rd party), I'd be happy to own one and to recommend it to others.
> 
> It's up to Huawei to make things happen or not...

Click to collapse



True that. I'll try to be happy with rooting and modding the stock ROM if AOSP is not available.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 3, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> For me it's about, a phone needs to be looking nice and works not more.
> I don't need a heartbeat sensor, fingerprint sensor or any other low-developped innovative features.
> Proccessor in the LG G2 is just good for now, there is really nothing that isn't compatible with the G2 and everyone runs smooth.

Click to collapse



I see your _needs to be nice looking_ and swap it for _comfortable to hold and use_. Other than that, I agree.

The LG G2, Xperia Z1, HTC One E8 and Samsung S4 Mini dualsim can be understated bargains due to being largely ignored in favour of newer or more popular siblings.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:12 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> it costs half as much. A 1 year old flagship still has a good year or more of life left in it. My Nexus 4 is still going strong after 2 years. If you can live without the latest and greatest, you can save a lot of money by going with the newest flagship's predecessor, and still not be too far behind the times (and intense games and apps).

Click to collapse



My Samsung Galaxy S2 is still going strong. It can be my daily driver in a pinch. As a former flagship, the camera still beats out most midrange and budget phones (if not all) today.

Talking of old flagships, my Nokia 8110 is still going strong too (thanks to it's removable batteries - yay!)...and...gets a better signal than any smartphone I've tried (if that isn't enough, I can connect an external antenna)


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2014)

force70 said:


> just having ext sd card support is worth any extra cost since its a must have for me, i guess ive  never been one to worry about saving a few dollars on tech either though lol.
> 
> That said honestly the G2 was one of the best devices ive ever owned, id probably still have it if not for the small amount of on board storage!
> 
> The lack of development on the G3 is kind of sad though, one of the reasons i went with the note 4 and soon the Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I definitely hear you regarding storage. My Nexus 4 does leave me wanting in that regard, especially coming from the Droid Razr Maxx with 16gb built-in and a 64gb microSD card. Plus since it was "stuck" on 4.1.2, I could move everything to SD. I've learned to live the limited storage, so I figure if/when I get a G2, I'll feel like I'm being spoiled. If I need something for media content, I've got my small Galaxy Light for music, or my LG G Pad 8.3 for games/video. The G2 supports USB OTG too, so I can always carry a cable and thumb drive if I don't want to carry a second device. If the G2 _did_ have a microSD slot though, it'd be perfect.


----------



## J V E (Dec 3, 2014)

G2 ordered


----------



## noncicredo (Dec 4, 2014)

J V E said:


> G2 ordered

Click to collapse



im going to buy a Galaxy S5 + Gear Fit (I love the way the ''fit''  )

what do u think about it? ^^


----------



## s8freak (Dec 4, 2014)

noncicredo said:


> im going to buy a Galaxy S5 + Gear Fit (I love the way the ''fit''  )
> 
> what do u think about it? ^^

Click to collapse



Fantastic device fairly easy to root and debloat I love mine??

"And on that bombshell it's time to end the show!"
Sent from my G900A powered by Pyrana Rom


----------



## J V E (Dec 4, 2014)

noncicredo said:


> im going to buy a Galaxy S5 + Gear Fit (I love the way the ''fit''  )
> 
> what do u think about it? ^^

Click to collapse



I've no knowledge about gear, but s5 is a gret phone although too expensive for me.


----------



## noncicredo (Dec 4, 2014)

great to hear these words 

anyone knows something about my prev question? (just some posts ago). ATM I only found Gear Fit (not S) that allows bt toggle on/off (its bt, not the phone's one)


----------



## Nastrodamous (Dec 4, 2014)

Hey guys I  decided to get rid of z2 over the thanksgiving holiday and I put in an order for a G3 and a nexus 6 however with des being a month away I want to see what the new hoc device has to offer. Is there any cheap phone better than the moto g that I can pick or is that it.


----------



## Annie Y (Dec 4, 2014)

I heard news about the Huawei Ascend P8 from :http://www.pompmall.com/blog/huawei-ascend-p8-xiaomi-mi4s-mi5-doogee-dg280-specs/, and i woulad rather to wait for the  Huawei Ascend P8 mobile.


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm liking my new huawei honor 6. It's so smooooothhh..


----------



## s8freak (Dec 5, 2014)

Just received my OneplusOne yesterday...haven't unlocked bootloader yet or rooted. I'm still becoming familiar with it. Overall I like everything but the keyboard I've never liked that style. I prefer the Sammy keyboard but that's just being nitpicky. I've noticed some for lack of a better way to explain it stutter in the UI very obvious in the statusbar. Also a very annoying freeze when scrolling. Not a deal breaker but just little things. It's a very fast phone with great camera so I'll root today and start flashing Roms and kernels. Looks to great development for this device.

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my A0001


----------



## sergialess (Dec 5, 2014)

All devices at first glance seem us worse than them actually are. Root it, flash some great roms and tell us! 
PD. I don't own an OPO (but I'd love to).

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 5, 2014)

J V E said:


> G2 ordered

Click to collapse



Congratulations, have fun with your new device.


MiyagiSan said:


> I see your _needs to be nice looking_ and swap it for _comfortable to hold and use_. Other than that, I agree.
> 
> The LG G2, Xperia Z1, HTC One E8 and Samsung S4 Mini dualsim can be understated bargains due to being largely ignored in favour of newer or more popular siblings.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah comfortable and nice looking, just like my old Galaxy S2.
It's a super phone! 
But I want some improvement on my next phone, I've used the Galaxy Note series but it's far to big .
Currently I'm looking at the Galaxy alpha only.


----------



## J V E (Dec 5, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Congratulations, have fun with your new device.
> 
> Yeah comfortable and nice looking, just like my old Galaxy S2.
> It's a super phone!
> ...

Click to collapse



Thx! I hope have made a good decision.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 5, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> I'm liking my new huawei honor 6. It's so smooooothhh..

Click to collapse



Nice and btw congrats with your new phone mate 
How is the development?


----------



## Galuszka (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi folks,

it's a lot of time since I was writing something to You, but now I have a big problem and I really hope, that You will be able to help me. 

Unfortunately, I am a person with damaged eyes (accidents  ) and I need a smartphone with good screen.

Now I have Galaxy Note 3 Neo and I have big problems with this device:
- I can see flickering (when I set 50% or less of brightness level),
- my eyes get pretty fast to pinch
- because of it I can't read anything for more than just few minutes

I believe, that my problems are connected with PWM. 

So now I am searching for a new device. I want to buy Galaxy Note 4, but I read on xda, that this model have the same problem with PWM. So maybe Xperia Z3 will be better in this factor? 

Can you see flickering on Note 4? If yes, could you tell me from what level of brightness it's invisible?

Thanks a lot for advices!
Best regards!


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 6, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Nice and btw congrats with your new phone mate
> How is the development?

Click to collapse



Thanks bro. Development is slow. No custom roms available right now. Unlocking bootloader and rooting is possible. But I don't really care. The phone is fast enough for me not to care about a custom rom.


----------



## force70 (Dec 6, 2014)

Galuszka said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> it's a lot of time since I was writing something to You, but now I have a big problem and I really hope, that You will be able to help me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I keep my note 4  at about 50% brightness and no screen flickering. The N4 probably has about the best screen you can get on a device at the moment

The n3 neo is the budget note 3 so the screen wont be great anyway i imagine.  You would not be disappointed with the N4.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## marcd2k12 (Dec 6, 2014)

*budget phones*

I've been using a Desire Z for the past couple of years and it's struggling with even the most basic of apps these days (facebook messenger and google music crash the phone) so i figure it's time to upgrade, but i don't really have much money to do so, so wondered if anyone has any experience of the various chinese budget mobiles and could tell me if phones like this or this or this which have a pretty amazing looking spec on paper, actually perform well at all or if it's all smoke and mirrors like the old sd cards/usb memory sticks that say they're one size, but when you format them, suddenly they're a lot smaller and inferior.

I think £100 is probably my limit and I want to make sure if i buy something, it will perform well for a while to come, so I was looking at getting a quad core 2gb phone, with at least 4.5" screen and a decent resolution screen. Am I expecting too much for such a low budget?


----------



## arjunking (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi 
I am thinking of buying a new phone. Currently using lg g2.
Options are : g3 ( worried about the lag) , moto x 2014 ( worried about battery life and camera) ,one plus one ( dont know much about and it is a bit too big), htc one m8 ( not as good looking as the m7 )


----------



## Galuszka (Dec 6, 2014)

force70 said:


> I keep my note 4  at about 50% brightness and no screen flickering. The N4 probably has about the best screen you can get on a device at the moment
> 
> The n3 neo is the budget note 3 so the screen wont be great anyway i imagine.  You would not be disappointed with the N4.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



Hi!
I know, that my N3N is a budget version of Note 3, but to be honest it has a better screen is some factors (higher max brightness and better white colour reproduction than Note 3 screen).
Unfortunately, when I set 50% or less level of brightness, the screen starts to flicker and it's harmful for my eyes: I can see it and feel it.
I know that Note 4 has the best screen of all devices, but I am very worry about PWM in this model.
Could you set about 25% brightness and check if there is any flickering?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spidy26 (Dec 6, 2014)

*S3*

My prefrence is to Buy a S3


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 6, 2014)

marcd2k12 said:


> I've been using a Desire Z for the past couple of years and it's struggling with even the most basic of apps these days (facebook messenger and google music crash the phone) so i figure it's time to upgrade, but i don't really have much money to do so, so wondered if anyone has any experience of the various chinese budget mobiles and could tell me if phones like this or this or this which have a pretty amazing looking spec on paper, actually perform well at all or if it's all smoke and mirrors like the old sd cards/usb memory sticks that say they're one size, but when you format them, suddenly they're a lot smaller and inferior.
> 
> I think £100 is probably my limit and I want to make sure if i buy something, it will perform well for a while to come, so I was looking at getting a quad core 2gb phone, with at least 4.5" screen and a decent resolution screen. Am I expecting too much for such a low budget?

Click to collapse



As I have been suggested this before, and I have had good success with it. I wouldn't count out looking for second hand phone as they will in many cases outperform and also have much more development than cheaper Chinese phones. I've only had experience with one Chinese brand of phone, a Huawei Sonic and it was an okay phone, but not great (though it was low end). Still, keep an eye out for good deals on online sell/buy sites, for example I got a S2 4G (i9210t) here in Australia for $50 and I'm loving it.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------




Spidy26 said:


> My prefrence is to Buy a S3

Click to collapse



I don't think you would be disappointed with this phone. It should run well with stock and even better with a rom, which there should be plenty of (depending on the version of course). It would probably have a better camera and screen than most of the new phones in the same price range.


----------



## cnoevl21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone know of any phones other than s4, s5, notes, and g3 that have removable battery and will work on verizon? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dekraan (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello all, 

Still trying to find my next phone, when i got my 2014 utilities bill. Now I've got a couple hundred € more to spend! 

I am now using a gnex, and am looking for a phone that has a hefty battery life and a bigger screen (but with good screen to body ratio). At least 2GB Ram, although 3 is preferred. Minimal 16GB of space is enough, camera isn't an issue.

I am considering the Huawei Ascend Mate7 and the Lenovo K920 (z2 vibe pro). 

What are the possible downsides of these phones? What alternatives should I consider?


----------



## Fresh Core (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm using Lenovo P780 about a year and very pleased by this brand.So i think about Lenovo Vibe Z K910 or Lenovo Vibe X2 in near future.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 6, 2014)

dekraan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Still trying to find my next phone, when i got my 2014 utilities bill. Now I've got a couple hundred € more to spend!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking at the specs for both, I would choose the Lenovo. It has the more widely adopted Snapdragon 801 SOC and a higher res screen and camera. Though it does have a slightly smaller battery and it would have to push the screen resolution, though it is still pretty large (4000mah). I haven't really heard much about either of these phones though and im purely going by specs
speaking if, heres the comparison -  http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6396&idPhone2=6543


----------



## force70 (Dec 6, 2014)

Galuszka said:


> Hi!
> I know, that my N3N is a budget version of Note 3, but to be honest it has a better screen is some factors (higher max brightness and better white colour reproduction than Note 3 screen).
> Unfortunately, when I set 50% or less level of brightness, the screen starts to flicker and it's harmful for my eyes: I can see it and feel it.
> I know that Note 4 has the best screen of all devices, but I am very worry about PWM in this model.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just checked,  no flickering of any sort. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 6, 2014)

shubh_007 said:


> Thanks bro. Development is slow. No custom roms available right now. Unlocking bootloader and rooting is possible. But I don't really care. The phone is fast enough for me not to care about a custom rom. [emoji14]

Click to collapse



I saw on pictures that the user interface, it's pretty!
Custom roms are not essential if the stock is great, your phone ( Honor 6 ) is also doing great on antutu ranking.
And i assume that you know that when you miss something on stock that there is always xposed to stand by 
Anyway, me and the community love to hear all your experiences with the Honor 6.

Have fun!

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




dekraan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Still trying to find my next phone, when i got my 2014 utilities bill. Now I've got a couple hundred € more to spend!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember that i've only heard good things about the Huawei Mate 7.
I can also remember that i heard something bad but not what.
The Huawei Mate 7 is completely fitting your requirments.
Go for it!

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Galuszka (Dec 6, 2014)

force70 said:


> Just checked,  no flickering of any sort.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



Nice! Thx a lot! Do you have Note 2, 3 and 4?! Could you compare those devices and check if there is any flickering on all of them?


----------



## shubh_007 (Dec 6, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I saw on pictures that the user interface, it's pretty!
> Custom roms are not essential if the stock is great, your phone ( Honor 6 ) is also doing great on antutu ranking.
> And i assume that you know that when you miss something on stock that there is always xposed to stand by
> Anyway, me and the community love to hear all your experiences with the Honor 6.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done a simple thing. Replaced the launcher with nova and moonshine icon pack. Happy with it. Because most of the time using a phone goes in using apps rather than looking at operating system UI, which is decent in this handset.


----------



## russellvone (Dec 6, 2014)

HTC HIMA!!!!!!


----------



## s8freak (Dec 7, 2014)

Not sure now I'm really enjoying this OPO I haven't even unlocked the bootloader and rooted yet. Its a fine device actually.

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!" 
Sent from my A0001


----------



## nikzDHD (Dec 7, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Not sure now I'm really enjoying this OPO I haven't even unlocked the bootloader and rooted yet. Its a fine device actually.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my A0001

Click to collapse



Agreed. It's a solid phone. Was very tempted by the Note 4 but with lollipop now/official builds soon I quite like the look of near stock Android. This should last well into next year and more. Will wait for the 810 devices.


----------



## joshua.b (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like I'm getting the HTC Hima if it has a good camera.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 7, 2014)

russellvone said:


> HTC HIMA!!!!!!

Click to collapse




joshua.b said:


> Looks like I'm getting the HTC Hima if it has a good camera.

Click to collapse



I was looking at the M8 but skipped it due to its poor camera and also the worry it would be superseded soon, and what has been said so far of its successor I am glad I waited. Looks like a beast of a phone!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Salim.Keady (Dec 7, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> I was looking at the M8 but skipped it due to its poor camera and also the worry it would be superseded soon, and what has been said so far of its successor I am glad I waited. Looks like a beast of a phone!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wait for the M9


----------



## cyrok (Dec 8, 2014)

Why buying a new phone every half year?!
i have a HTC One X (from 2012) and it works fine!


----------



## force70 (Dec 8, 2014)

cyrok said:


> Why buying a new phone every half year?!
> i have a HTC One X (from 2012) and it works fine!

Click to collapse



I can barely go a half year without a new device, devices become obsolete so quickly these days..always something better coming out.
I have a one x+ i use for work sometimes  but i couldnt stand it for my personal phone..it is so slow and laggy..its terrible even with a custom ROM on it.

I dont know how you can handle that everyday, i know i couldnt.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## cyrok (Dec 8, 2014)

force70 said:


> I can barely go a half year without a new device, devices become obsolete so quickly these days..always something better coming out.
> I have a one x+ i use for work sometimes  but i couldnt stand it for my personal phone..it is so slow and laggy..its terrible even with a custom ROM on it.
> 
> I dont know how you can handle that everyday, i know i couldnt.
> ...

Click to collapse



dafuq... laggy?!
i had an xperia z and that was the real horror! its not realy laggy, it works great wit pac 4.4.4  
http://forum.pac-rom.com/Thread-ROM-UNOFFICIAL-KitKat-4-4-4-ENDEAVORU-PAC-ROM-KK-RC-3


----------



## tehspamninja (Dec 8, 2014)

Anyone here have the Droid Turbo? Wow, it sure is ugly, but the specs and the speedy charging look amazing.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 8, 2014)

I had an HTC one s which I gave to my friend. He's still using it and it still never lags. Same s4 processor as the north American one x has. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Salim.Keady (Dec 8, 2014)

cyrok said:


> Why buying a new phone every half year?!
> i have a HTC One X (from 2012) and it works fine!

Click to collapse



Well exept poooooor battery life and lack of support and updates .. its pretty good had it once


----------



## youboss (Dec 9, 2014)

HOTSPOT!!! Sprint for free Solved!!! No flashed only Root and that it I've been trying to let the video a post on youtube but xda don't let me so if you interesting I let the link, and all that you need to know, also work for another's company Verizon att t mobile but need some support, that aplicación for free ¡¡¡HOTSPOT¡¡¡ Sprint Free, Solved Finally! !!: youtu.be/TeHQOnMTYKI

Sent from my SPH-L900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

force70 said:


> I can barely go a half year without a new device, devices become obsolete so quickly these days..always something better coming out.
> I have a one x+ i use for work sometimes  but i couldnt stand it for my personal phone..it is so slow and laggy..its terrible even with a custom ROM on it.
> 
> I dont know how you can handle that everyday, i know i couldnt.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am, by choice, using a S2 4G running a 4.4.4 ROM. I could of gotten myself a new phone but none of the ones out at the moment in my country interest me. Anyway, the phone runs so well that I really don't feel the need to buy a better one any time soon. I have used high end phones recently, I came from a Xperia Z2 but a friend dropped it and it smashed. I got the screen repaired but after a while it started responding to ghost touches, then it basically became unusable.


----------



## GGL-Daz (Dec 9, 2014)

I've currently got a S3 that warn out a bit, it still works find and is fast like; got Cm11 and ArchKernel on it. However the battery is really showing its age and the screen is cracked (not super noticeable though). So I need a new phone in that's under £300 off contract. I was thinking about the LG G3 as apart from the not amazing screen it has everything I want. - Oh and I NEED custom rom support etc.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

GGL-Daz said:


> I've currently got a S3 that warn out a bit, it still works find and is fast like; got Cm11 and ArchKernel on it. However the battery is really showing its age and the screen is cracked (not super noticeable though). So I need a new phone in that's under £300 off contract. I was thinking about the LG G3 as apart from the not amazing screen it has everything I want. - Oh and I NEED custom rom support etc.

Click to collapse



What about the screen makes it "not amazing." I'm sure if you got the G3 you would not be disappointed

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GGL-Daz (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> What about the screen makes it "not amazing." I'm sure if you got the G3 you would not be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yh, Ik I'm just wondering what other options would be good for me.

EDIT: Oh and to answer your question, the colours and contrast ratio compared to even the S3 amoled.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 9, 2014)

GGL-Daz said:


> Yh, Ik I'm just wondering what other options would be good for me.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and to answer your question, the colours and contrast ratio compared to even the S3 amoled.

Click to collapse



You can't really compare amoled and lcd, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Anyway,  so what exactly are you looking for? You say that the G3 has everything you would want, so that would be top of the line specs, large screen, good camera? There would be many devices out now that would fit that description. However,  maybe it would pay to wait for the next round of devices to come out early next year, like I plan to. But if budget is too much if a concern like you said then possibly waiting for new devices to come out will allow you to get the older models even cheaper 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GGL-Daz (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> You can't really compare amoled and lcd, they both have their strengths and weaknesses. Anyway,  so what exactly are you looking for? You say that the G3 has everything you would want, so that would be top of the line specs, large screen, good camera? There would be many devices out now that would fit that description. However,  maybe it would pay to wait for the next round of devices to come out early next year, like I plan to. But if budget is too much if a concern like you said then possibly waiting for new devices to come out will allow you to get the older models even cheaper
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ive just limited myself to a £300 budget so I just presumed I could only get this years phones oh and forgot to mention needs micro SD card support...


----------



## Rio Rapha (Dec 9, 2014)

For early 2014 need to taste LG G2 or Xperia Z2 im low budget only $200

Newbee Here ~ C6502


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 9, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> I am, by choice, using a S2 4G running a 4.4.4 ROM. I could of gotten myself a new phone but none of the ones out at the moment in my country interest me. Anyway, the phone runs so well that I really don't feel the need to buy a better one any time soon. I have used high end phones recently, I came from a Xperia Z2 but a friend dropped it and it smashed. I got the screen repaired but after a while it started responding to ghost touches, then it basically became unusable.

Click to collapse



Very well said @pezza10. For most people, their smartphone use case is no more taxing than 
  - phone calls
  - texting & MMS
  - IM chat & messaging
  - web browsing/surfing
  - voip - skype, Viber, CSipSimple etc
  - playing audio and video files
  - streaming audio and video
  - casual gaming
  - sat nav - offline or online

The Galaxy S2 - with custom rom based either on _de-bloated stock roms_ or _AOSP source_ - can comfortably handle all this and more.

Of course, xda would be a less interesting place if _everyone_ stopped upgrading phones willy-nilly or, just to colour match a new pair of trousers or, just because...  

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------




GGL-Daz said:


> I've currently got a S3 that warn out a bit, it still works find and is fast like; got Cm11 and ArchKernel on it. However the battery is really showing its age and the screen is cracked (not super noticeable though). So I need a new phone in that's under £300 off contract. I was thinking about the LG G3 as apart from the not amazing screen it has everything I want. - Oh and I NEED custom rom support etc.

Click to collapse



Replace the battery on the S3 is a good option until you find _the right device for you_. Another reason removable batteries rock!! :good::angel:

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:57 PM ----------




GGL-Daz said:


> Ive just limited myself to a £300 budget so I just presumed I could only get this years phones oh and forgot to mention needs micro SD card support...

Click to collapse



If you can find a Qualcomm variant and, you've determined the bootloader can be unlocked and phone rooted for the latest version you will receive, the Galaxy S5 is more "right" than most...


----------



## GGL-Daz (Dec 9, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> If you can find a Qualcomm variant and, you've determined the bootloader can be unlocked and phone rooted for the latest version you will receive, the Galaxy S5 is more "right" than most...

Click to collapse



Not for under £300 though.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 10, 2014)

GGL-Daz said:


> Not for under £300 though.

Click to collapse



More like £360-380. Should drop in price over christmas or in the new year... 

EDIT: Until then, you can investigate this offer on HUKD.


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 10, 2014)

GGL-Daz said:


> Not for under £300 though.

Click to collapse



You could have a look at the Z3 compact, I'm sure that's around your budget, though it, may be a bit smaller than you would like. 300 pound is equivalent to about $570 AUD and the Z3 compact is the only phone I could find that was under that price, that and the G3 of course


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 10, 2014)

pezza10 said:


> You could have a look at the Z3 compact, I'm sure that's around your budget, though it, may be a bit smaller than you would like. 300 pound is equivalent to about $570 AUD and the Z3 compact is the only phone I could find that was under that price, that and the G3 of course

Click to collapse



The Xperia Z1 Compact can be had for about £160 via O2 refresh as listed on HUKD. Hope you like Pink....suits you sir!


----------



## citBabY (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello guys! Any words on the ZR? I saw its specifications, but I don't believe that it costs like that! Must hear from you!


----------



## SDQB17 (Dec 10, 2014)

I am ready to upgrade and wanted the g3 until I read in a few places that the plastic body cracks. Now I may wait for the n6 on vrz. Can anyone tell me anything reg the cracking?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 11, 2014)

@force70 I'm surprised you can last 3 months without a new device LOL  of course being snowed in 9 months out of the year I can understand your extreme boredom


----------



## force70 (Dec 11, 2014)

s5freak said:


> @force70 I'm surprised you can last 3 months without a new device LOL  of course being snowed in 9 months out of the year I can understand your extreme boredom

Click to collapse



See, at least you understand lol.

A guy has to have something to do in this crappy weather lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## russellvone (Dec 11, 2014)

Salim.Keady said:


> Wait for the M9

Click to collapse



the M9 is the HIMA


----------



## Iconic24 (Dec 11, 2014)

I currently have an M8 and I'm thinking about getting the Note 4 or the Z3. Should I make the switch, if so to what phone?


----------



## chiranjib90 (Dec 11, 2014)

sir I want to know which android smartphone is better under 10000 around all specs like Display,PPI,RAM,GPS,Display Protection,Sound quality in both loudspeaker & Headphones?????

PLZ HELP ME!& SOLVE THIS TEDIOUS TASK.............................................. .................................................. .................................


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 11, 2014)

chiranjib90 said:


> sir I want to know which android smartphone is better under 10000 around all specs like Display,PPI,RAM,GPS,Display Protection,Sound quality in both loudspeaker & Headphones?????
> 
> PLZ HELP ME!& SOLVE THIS TEDIOUS TASK.............................................. .................................................. .................................

Click to collapse



Moto G 1st gen
Moto E
Android One (from Karbonn, Spice and Micromax)


----------



## dwh2o13 (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm really on the fence between the Droid Turbo and the Note 4.  Most recently I have been leaning towards the Note 4 just to get the experience of the  s pen.  I'm currently using the Droid Razor Maxx, xt912 Verizon , rooted and running CM 11.   Wow, has this  been a fun phone to mod, and it still runs great. ( Hope I didn't just push my luck off the cliff) This is also something to consider(rooting and development)  as I will most likely root at some point.  Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## brunooliveira (Dec 12, 2014)

*Nexus 6*

I tend to like the Nexus line of Android phones, because I'm a developer and they are great for development  I've owned pretty much every nexus since Nexus One and have never been disappointed. If there is one thing I don't like is carrier-installed software (others may have less endearing names for that), so using a Nexus frees me from that. I currently have the Nexus 5 and I intend to get the Nexus 6 soon.


----------



## TopSpiiiiiin (Dec 12, 2014)

I am probably going to keep my Nexus 5 for 4 or 5 more years and because I don't know what phones will be available at that time, I'm just going to say it should be pretty powerful so that I can hopefully play PS2 and Wii games on it.


----------



## TiTAN-O-One (Dec 12, 2014)

GUYS

Any phone you guys van recommend at 220USD? Im looking for phones of my price with expandable storage and big battery ALSO cusROMs of many kind.

At first Note 2 was my answer but then my country sells the N7105 variant which has little dev supporting ROMs  

I have like 3 days to choose so help is appreciated


Sent from my GT-S6500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## peaceful86 (Dec 12, 2014)

wait for z4 ultra the first real frameless phone out in the market 

remarkable


----------



## freakTom (Dec 12, 2014)

My next smartphone will be Motorola Moto Maxx if it comes to Europe. If it not then Motorola Moto X 2014.


----------



## MasterImran1 (Dec 12, 2014)

I won't get another phone unless my Nexus 4 cracks


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 12, 2014)

brunooliveira said:


> I tend to like the Nexus line of Android phones, because I'm a developer and they are great for development  I've owned pretty much every nexus since Nexus One and have never been disappointed. If there is one thing I don't like is carrier-installed software (others may have less endearing names for that), so using a Nexus frees me from that. I currently have the Nexus 5 and I intend to get the Nexus 6 soon.

Click to collapse



For many users, the Nexus line of devices are hobbled by lack of SD card and removable battery. They are great for development since full kernel and AOSP source is provided. And updated driver blobs are provided with each update...



TopSpiiiiiin said:


> I am probably going to keep my Nexus 5 for 4 or 5 more years and because I don't know what phones will be available at that time, I'm just going to say it should be pretty powerful so that I can hopefully play PS2 and Wii games on it.

Click to collapse



The lack of removable batteries might throw a spanner in those plans. Unless you can somehow fashion a diy solution to replacing the battery...or you are lucky and the degradation still leaves adequate capacity.



TiTAN-O-One said:


> GUYS
> 
> Any phone you guys van recommend at 220USD? Im looking for phones of my price with expandable storage and big battery ALSO cusROMs of many kind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Search the thread. There was an offer on Moto X 2013 for about $230USD plus shipping...
Also used Xperia Z1/Z2, Galaxy S4 (Qualcomm variant),...?


----------



## ol31240 (Dec 12, 2014)

*New phone, coming from a GS3*

Hi guys,
Currently, I have the Samsung Galaxy S3 and I'm looking for a new phone which will last for at least 2 or 3 years (then, removable battery really appreciated).
First, should I buy a phone now or wait a few months?
If doesn't change that much to wait I'm looking a phone that fill the followed points :
   - As I said, removable battery; or easily replaceable battery
   - MicroSD slot
   - 4G/LTE (EU) network available
   - Decent camera and a decent screen; I'm not too strict about these points
   - Budget : ~400€

I hesitate between the Galaxy S5 and the LG G3. 
Plus, I wonder why the S5 is unpopular these days.
Thank you


----------



## TopSpiiiiiin (Dec 12, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> The lack of removable batteries might throw a spanner in those plans. Unless you can somehow fashion a diy solution to replacing the battery...or you are lucky and the degradation still leaves adequate capacity.

Click to collapse




Replacing the N5 battery isn't really hard, there are dozens of tutorials for it out there. Plus, I already took my Nexus apart once to practice replacing the battery.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 12, 2014)

The original battery in my HTC desire was still holding about a 70% capacity after 3 years. My HTC one S I gave my friend lasts as good as new after 2 years. Both were not run real low on a regular basis which is probably a good part of why they held up.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## docamr (Dec 13, 2014)

*Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G*

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G

What is your opinion about this phone guys?

Xiaomi or One plus Phone? 
which is better please guide me?


----------



## diplomate73 (Dec 13, 2014)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



HTC desire 816

---------- Post added at 09:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




docamr said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
> 
> What is your opinion about this phone guys?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



love this phone


----------



## mahmoud fayed (Dec 14, 2014)

A Note 4 or a Nexus 6

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 14, 2014)

mahmoud fayed said:


> A Note 4 or a Nexus 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You should defenitly go for the Note 4 since you are currently enjoying the Note 1 will you fall in love with his powerfull beautiful brother.

Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk. 
For main operating system support contact:
Mail: [email protected]
Google+/Hangouts: [email protected]


----------



## Cruzfire (Dec 14, 2014)

docamr said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
> 
> What is your opinion about this phone guys?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Was coming here to urge everybody to buy redmi note 4G phone, I got it like in between flagships and I think is incredible value for the money, much more than moto G, M2 aqua and such like. You can get it as low as 135€ on Ali or other website shops or 180/200 in your own country, the screen is amazing and miui looks and performs delicious.


----------



## svanonima (Dec 14, 2014)

Cruzfire said:


> Was coming here to urge everybody to buy redmi note 4G phone, I got it like in between flagships and I think is incredible value for the money, much more than moto G, M2 aqua and such like. You can get it as low as 135€ on Ali or other website shops or 180/200 in your own country, the screen is amazing and miui looks and performs delicious.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi phones are definitely good value for money, but there are several things to consider before purchasing their Redmi line.
I have used Xiaomi MI2S, Redmi Note, and trying Redmi 1s. 
On Redmis, I found some build Quality issue (only paint on the back case) and the Camera Quality is noticeably worse than my old MI2S.
Looks like they aim for the good spec sheet phone with ridiculously low price on their Redmi phones. 
Their MI2, MI3, and MI4 are great though.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 14, 2014)

I had to sell the Note 3 I picked up last month to pay my rent on time (it was too big for me anyway), but I should be able to afford a new "toy" this month or the next. I really want to get a 2013 Moto X to replace my Nexus 4, but I want a bigger screen, and the Moto X would be redundant. Plus I want a bigger battery. So I think my next phone will be an LG G2. I'll probably play around with the stock ROM for a while, but I'm sure it won't be long before I flash LiquidSmooth.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 14, 2014)

svanonima said:


> Cruzfire said:
> 
> 
> > Was coming here to urge everybody to buy redmi note 4G phone, I got it like in between flagships and I think is incredible value for the money, much more than moto G, M2 aqua and such like. You can get it as low as 135€ on Ali or other website shops or 180/200 in your own country, the screen is amazing and miui looks and performs delicious.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


 @Cruzfire: Xiaomi phones have almost ZERO 3rd party development and custom rom support. The Moto G/Xperia M2 [Aqua] on the other hand have decent support. Xiaomi is also guilty of tranferring user data to servers they own/control without the user's informed consent or knowledge. Those points should be included in your Redmi Note 4G advocacy.
@svanonima: They are sold for a good price. I disagree they are good value given the other shortcomings of buying Xiaomi devices. Offering unlocked bootloader, root, and enabling custom roms to exist will be a good start from Xiaomi..


----------



## xsessive (Dec 14, 2014)

*looking for a good dual sim device*

hi,

im looking for a dual sim device to put in my standard size work sim(cant cut it to micro or nano cuz its not mine)

some key things im looking for
-unlocked
-use standby sim (receive calls from work sim, while i use my own net10 sim that has unlimited data )
-be big device 5.2 inch and up
-lte would be nice (us bands)

appreciate any help i can get

thank you


----------



## papa_Lutz (Dec 14, 2014)

A few days ago i read in a chinaphone forum that xiaomi wants to release sources in Q1 2015, but unfortunately without source

We'll see...

ah found it: http://www.androidauthority.com/kernel-source-xiaomi-mi3-coming-q1-2015-571824/


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 15, 2014)

papa_Lutz said:


> A few days ago i read in a chinaphone forum that xiaomi wants to release sources in Q1 2015, but unfortunately without source
> 
> We'll see...
> 
> ah found it: http://www.androidauthority.com/kernel-source-xiaomi-mi3-coming-q1-2015-571824/

Click to collapse



Idiots, the lot of them. At Xiaomi I mean.

If you won't abide by the terms of the GPL, write your own fcuking kernel from scratch and see how many phones you sell...


----------



## Cruzfire (Dec 15, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> @Cruzfire: Xiaomi phones have almost ZERO 3rd party development and custom rom support. The Moto G/Xperia M2 [Aqua] on the other hand have decent support. Xiaomi is also guilty of tranferring user data to servers they own/control without the user's informed consent or knowledge. Those points should be included in your Redmi Note 4G advocacy.
> 
> @svanonima: They are sold for a good price. I disagree they are good value given the other shortcomings of buying Xiaomi devices. Offering unlocked bootloader, root, and enabling custom roms to exist will be a good start from Xiaomi..

Click to collapse



What you talking about Willis? You can root + twrp out of the box,plus how stupid is to flash non miui on mi device?
The hole point of buying this cell is for the rom itself, I mean you can easily get nexuses to flash your brains out for 200.
Just have this baby for a week, already flash 4 roms + xposed+free zillions of themes, the only "downside" is sharing my location with xiaomi, lmfao


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 15, 2014)

xsessive said:


> hi,
> 
> im looking for a dual sim device to put in my standard size work sim(cant cut it to micro or nano cuz its not mine)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't absolutely need 5.2 inch+ screen size, the Sony Xperia M2 Dual might meet your needs.


----------



## xsessive (Dec 15, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> If you don't absolutely need 5.2 inch+ screen size, the Sony Xperia M2 Dual might meet your needs.

Click to collapse



Thanks but the screen is a must coming from the galaxy note


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 15, 2014)

Cruzfire said:


> What you talking about Willis? You can root + twrp out of the box,plus how stupid is to flash non miui on mi device

Click to collapse



I missed out AOSP in my post. Xiaomi devices have almost ZERO *AOSP* 3rd party development and custom rom support.

I consider bootloader unlock, root status and AOSP custom rom availability (dependent on kernel source availability plus manufacturer support + developer interest) to be neccesary to ensure a device is not a dead-end device.

You may believe that MIUI is the only rom that should be run on a Xiaomi device (and Xiaomi probably agrees with you) but, if I am paying for the device, I'll decide what rom goes on it, not you or Xiaomi.



Cruzfire said:


> The hole point of buying this cell is for the rom itself, I mean you can easily get nexuses to flash your brains out for 200.
> Just have this baby for a week, already flash 4 roms + xposed+free zillions of themes, the only "downside" is sharing my location with xiaomi, lmfao

Click to collapse



Those Nexuses will be supported for longer than the Xiaomi dead-end devices. Don't get me wrong, I like the specs, I like the pricing. Just hate the loss of control over my device and my data (if I wanted that, Apple would be a better choice)

You're flashing variants of the same MIUI rom produced by modifying the binaries directly. Not really different roms.

As I mentioned before, it is to most user's benefit that they be in control of what data they share with Xiaomi (or anyone else) rather than have the manufacturer decide for them.

---------- Post added at 03:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------




xsessive said:


> Thanks but the screen is a must coming from the galaxy note

Click to collapse



In that case, if you can live without LTE/4G then Sony's Xperia T2 Ultra Dual might be of interest.


----------



## xsessive (Dec 15, 2014)

Any thing a little bit cheaper?


----------



## mahmoud fayed (Dec 15, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> You should defenitly go for the Note 4 since you are currently enjoying the Note 1 will you fall in love with his powerfull beautiful brother.
> 
> Android & iOS Support Member of the T.T.P. Desk.
> For main operating system support contact:
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i will get the Note 4 for its beautiful screen and the powerful s-pen.

thanks for the suggestion.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BeyondHorizont (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello.
Just want to ask is it worth to switch my Note 2 for the HTC One M8?
I use my phone for browsing, listening to music and watching YouTube. With its front facing speakers HTC looks really impressing for me.  Really like it. But I'm wondering if the M8's aluminum body will affect the signal strength.
What do you think?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 15, 2014)

BeyondHorizont said:


> Hello.
> Just want to ask is it worth to switch my Note 2 for the HTC One M8?
> I use my phone for browsing, listening to music and watching YouTube. With its front facing speakers HTC looks really impressing for me.  Really like it. But I'm wondering if the M8's aluminum body will affect the signal strength.
> What do you think?

Click to collapse



I've never heard anything about the construction of the HTC Ones interfering with signals. There's some plastic involved in the construction, specifically to ensure that there's no detrimental effect to signal. Apple has done the same thing with their iPhone 6's. You'll be fine.

You might want to wait a bit for the M9 to come out. Word is that they're dispensing with that "Ultrapixel" bullsh!t and putting a proper camera in there. Plus all the rumors about the best Snapdragon SOC, Bose soundsystem, QHD screen, and everything else.


----------



## xsessive (Dec 15, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> I missed out AOSP in my post. Xiaomi devices have almost ZERO *AOSP* 3rd party development and custom rom support.
> 
> I consider bootloader unlock, root status and AOSP custom rom availability (dependent on kernel source availability plus manufacturer support + developer interest) to be neccesary to ensure a device is not a dead-end device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





anything a bit cheaper, and those this support standard sim card size?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 15, 2014)

xsessive said:


> anything a bit cheaper, and those this support standard sim card size?

Click to collapse



There are probably cheaper dual sim phones - particularly from lesser known chinese vendors - that use "standard" mini-sim cards, are dual sim dual active (DSDA) and have a 5.2+ inch screen but, I don't know any that I can recommend. The Xperia T2 Ultra Dual prices I've seen is around $320/€260/£205.

EDIT:

Xperia T2 Ultra Dual specs - crap, uses micro-sim card 

Here's a selection that have the right screen and sim card size. You should check if they are also dual active. Just a list, no recommendations.


----------



## javserher (Dec 15, 2014)

I have just received an IUNI U2


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 16, 2014)

javserher said:


> I have just received an IUNI U2

Click to collapse



Very nice specs! And a good price.

Sadly, not on my christmas list. Like many Xiaomi devices (e.g. the Mi4) and devices from Gionee/Coolpad/Xolo/karbonn/Micromax/Blah-Blah/.. the only way to describe this device is as _yet another dead-end device_.

When these devices can offer unlocked bootloader and root and custom AOSP roms from 3rd party developers here on xda and from parties like Cyanogenmod, PA, Omni etc, they will be worth taking seriously - particularly by anyone who cares about the privacy and security of their data or, the lifetime of their expensive purchases (i.e. future updates).

Until then, I see some good specs (no removable battery though), very keen pricing but nothing worth owning (for me).

EDIT:

I'll add Lenovo, Huawei, ZTE, Samsung (Exynos) to the list of companies producing dead-end devices....not all their devices but,...


----------



## Braycel (Dec 16, 2014)

I Like Note 4 Or Htc M8


----------



## TacTieTee (Dec 16, 2014)

Guys, the most enlightened experts, I have been following this thread closely and I must say the folks out here give excellent advice. 

I wanted a phone with the following features - 
Lollipop ready or upgradeable
2GB ram or good RAM management if 1 GB
No rebranded phones, only original
Good speakers
Non Laggy
DUAL SIM.
At least 8MP cam w/flash.

The phones which adhere to these demands are 2. 

Moto G 2 
Asus Zenfone 5

I really want to go for Asus because Moto G 2, although has better following, is just a Moto G with a bigger screen. But going for Zenfone 5, as much as I want to, is risky since there seems to be negligible development for it on this forum. 

Do you guys think Zenfone 5 will get the developer's love? Or should I settle for Moto G2? I really need a phone which has dev support along with above mentioned features. Kindly, humble request to guide me to a phone which has these specs apart from these two and I have missed mentioning them.


----------



## papa_Lutz (Dec 16, 2014)

TacTieTee said:


> Do you guys think Zenfone 5 will get the developer's love?

Click to collapse



Nothing to do with love, like all Non-Qualcomm devices its just lacking sources for development


----------



## sergialess (Dec 16, 2014)

Between that two, I'll stick to the Moto G 2014 (5"). For the price is a good phone and probably better accepted by the dev community.

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 16, 2014)

TacTieTee said:


> Guys, the most enlightened experts, I have been following this thread closely and I must say the folks out here give excellent advice.
> 
> I wanted a phone with the following features -
> Lollipop ready or upgradeable
> ...

Click to collapse



To your list, one can add:
  - Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini Dual i9192 - any Lollipop will have to be from 3rd party developers
  - Sony Xperia M2 Dual - gieven this news item, one has to presume good custom rom
also
  - LG G2 Mini Dual (may not get Lollipop and development is very slow)

Don't know if Zenfone 5 will ever get the development support you want, no sign that Asus (unlike Sony and to a much lesser extent Motorola) is eager to help cultivate and nurture that support.


----------



## foehammer1982 (Dec 16, 2014)

Galaxy note 3 or LG G3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 16, 2014)

foehammer1982 said:


> Galaxy note 3 or LG G3
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not Galaxy Note 4 or LG G4?


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 17, 2014)

I just sold my 16gb nexus 5 for $300, waiting for a nexus 4 from eBay for $165. Money is tight lately.  Will probably be sticking with the nexus 4 for at least a year. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## foehammer1982 (Dec 17, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> Not Galaxy Note 4 or LG G4?

Click to collapse



Haha xD no if you actually look at the N4 the N3 has better specs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------

Ooh or the one + one buy need an invite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## beespoison (Dec 17, 2014)

I really want to have Sony Xperia Z3 Compact


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 17, 2014)

beespoison said:


> I really want to have Sony Xperia Z3 Compact

Click to collapse



While you wait, you could perhaps think about selling the Xperia SP and get a used Xperia Z1 Compact for not too much extra money...

Just an idea.


----------



## beespoison (Dec 17, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> While you wait, you could perhaps think about selling the Xperia SP and get a used Xperia Z1 Compact for not too much extra money...
> 
> Just an idea.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, i forget about Xperia Z1 Compact, thanks man :good:


----------



## raonizal (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to see the Galaxy S6 !!!


----------



## cream0922 (Dec 17, 2014)

I want to buy android galaxy...


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 17, 2014)

cream0922 said:


> I want to buy android galaxy...

Click to collapse



Budget?

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## MABBS (Dec 17, 2014)

Current: Xperia M2 Black D2303 4G LTE
Next:Xperia Z3 or maybe waiting for Z4  i'm in love with Sony after a long term Breakup with Samsung Galaxy's (S3 i9300)


----------



## nikzDHD (Dec 17, 2014)

Those wanting the One Plus its available to buy off the site with no invite. Depending if they ship to your country.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2014)

cream0922 said:


> I want to buy android galaxy...

Click to collapse



Well, that narrows it down. To about 7 zillion different devices.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 17, 2014)

MABBS said:


> Current: Xperia M2 Black D2303 4G LTE
> Next:Xperia Z3 or maybe waiting for Z4  i'm in love with Sony after a long term Breakup with Samsung Galaxy's (S3 i9300)

Click to collapse



I hear ya! Slowly migrating to Sony Xperia for all devices - guaranteed bootloader unlock, root and custom roms? With Sony's active help and support? Sign me up, Scotty!

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




TacTieTee said:


> Guys, the most enlightened experts, I have been following this thread closely and I must say the folks out here give excellent advice.
> 
> I wanted a phone with the following features -
> Lollipop ready or upgradeable
> ...

Click to collapse



What about this: Samsung Galaxy Grand Duos Receives Early CM12 Port

I usually warn people away from non-Qualcomm Samsung devices. They are typically dead-end devices with no guarantees of future updates plus root plus bootloader unlock but, maybe you find CM12 availability enough for the timeframe you expect to use it...very early build though...


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 17, 2014)

cream0922 said:


> I want to buy android galaxy...

Click to collapse



I assume you want the Samsung Galaxy S5 since it's for me the current Samsung image.
Or you are some non-tech dude that heard from his son about his new Samsung Galaxy S5 and you only remember Samsung Galaxy... ( That's what my grandma did ) 

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Ritvars (Dec 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> I assume you want the Samsung Galaxy S5 since it's for me the current Samsung image.
> Or you are some non-tech dude that heard from his son about his new Samsung Galaxy S5 and you only remember Samsung Galaxy... ( That's what my grandma did )
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



For me the image would be Note 4. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 17, 2014)

Ritvars said:


> For me the image would be Note 4.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




To be honest, The Note 4 and the Alpha series are the best Sammy phones ever but are from my opinion not having any classic sammy elements inside them. That's not bad weirdly enough

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## Ritvars (Dec 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> To be honest, The Note 4 and the Alpha series are the best Sammy phones ever but are from my opinion not having any classic sammy elements inside them. That's not bad weirdly enough
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about the Alpha's, but Note 4 surely is.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 17, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> To be honest, The Note 4 and the Alpha series are the best Sammy phones ever but are from my opinion not having any classic sammy elements inside them. That's not bad weirdly enough
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



Shame on you sir!

How you could be so heartless.....you even typed that statement on an i9100....   :crying:  :angel:

---------- Post added at 12:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Stuart Little said:


> To be honest, The Note 4 and the Alpha series are the best Sammy phones ever but are from my opinion not having any classic sammy elements inside them. That's not bad weirdly enough
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse





Ritvars said:


> I'm not sure about the Alpha's, but Note 4 surely is.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The Note 4 is certainly the phone with the best specs that Samsung ever made, the Galaxy S2 however really was the best phone when it was released. Not to mention this was during the period when Samsung was wooing 3rd party developers, promising to do what Sony is doing today - i.e be open and, support and encourage development. Now, it's fort knox...

The metal-bound Alpha series serve the same function as the bigger-sized iPhone6/6Plus - stop the (often clueless) hipsters from defecting to the _other side_.

---------- Post added at 12:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 AM ----------




Stuart Little said:


> I assume you want the Samsung Galaxy S5 since it's for me the current Samsung image.
> Or you are some non-tech dude that heard from his son about his new Samsung Galaxy S5 and you only remember Samsung Galaxy... ( That's what my grandma did )
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



This made me laugh :laugh:

A few family members and friends/colleagues have done this over the years.....and amazingly ended up with S2/S3/S4/S5 despite having no real idea what they were...some hadn't even seen one before. :laugh::laugh:

My cousin wasn't so lucky, she ended up with some random Galaxy Duos model coz she tried to buy while on holiday in some backwater place..


----------



## domenicop (Dec 18, 2014)

I want a phone that has:
- Between 4.7"-5.2" screen size
- Good battery 
- Quick Android updates and near-if-not-exactly stock Android experience

What phone should I get? I currently own a Nexus 5 which is great, but fails miserably on battery life. 
In a year, has been pushed out any N5 competitor with better battery life?


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

I know this thread is old, figured I'd post anyways. My S3 has an Adreno 225 GPU. The cheap LG Realm however has an Andreno 305. That is the only thing I am seeing that is an actual upgrade from the S3. I checked GSMArena and compared the Realm to the SGH-T999. Does this thing seriously have better graphics than mine, while everything else on it is low-spec?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 18, 2014)

domenicop said:


> I want a phone that has:
> - Between 4.7"-5.2" screen size
> - Good battery
> - Quick Android updates and near-if-not-exactly stock Android experience
> ...

Click to collapse



If battery life is _the_ issue with wat you have, perhaps consider user-removable batteries as a _must have_ for the next one?.

Also, there are diy solutions to replace the N5 battery, something to try maybe?


----------



## domenicop (Dec 18, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> If battery life is _the_ issue with wat you have, perhaps consider user-removable batteries as a _must have_ for the next one?.
> 
> Also, there are diy solutions to replace the N5 battery, something to try maybe?

Click to collapse



It's small, if I would change it, it would get a little better, but it's always a 2300mA on a FullHD screen.
EDIT: I got it, you mean to carry around a second battery to change during the day. I don't know I could still only charge one of them overnight...


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 18, 2014)

cresch07 said:


> I know this thread is old, figured I'd post anyways. My S3 has an Adreno 225 GPU. The cheap LG Realm however has an Andreno 305. That is the only thing I am seeing that is an actual upgrade from the S3. I checked GSMArena and compared the Realm to the SGH-T999. Does this thing seriously have better graphics than mine, while everything else on it is low-spec?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



_Which_ LG Realm precisely?.

I doubt that it has better graphics. It just has a higher-spec gpu. Lots of other things contribute to the "graphics quality" you see on the screen - cpu, clock speed, drivers, display, sensors (for gaming/satnav) etc


----------



## iOMonkey (Dec 18, 2014)

mahmoud fayed said:


> A Note 4 or a Nexus 6
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



From a design perspective, note 4.  I also love the stylus which goes well with a large screen. Note 4 is also a bit slimmer


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 18, 2014)

docamr said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4G
> 
> What is your opinion about this phone guys?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's old news but, here's an article about Xiaomi RedMi Note Caught Secretly Sending Photos and Texts to China Servers.

What's interesting is that the article claims the transmission continues even if the firmware is changed. That's why having access to source code is important...


----------



## force70 (Dec 18, 2014)

iOMonkey said:


> From a design perspective, note 4.  I also love the stylus which goes well with a large screen. Note 4 is also a bit slimmer

Click to collapse



Thats true on paper its slimmer but having held both in my hands the nexus is more comfortable and easy to manage. You really dont even notice the extra size.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## cresch07 (Dec 18, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> _Which_ LG Realm precisely?.
> 
> I doubt that it has better graphics. It just has a higher-spec gpu. Lots of other things contribute to the "graphics quality" you see on the screen - cpu, clock speed, drivers, display, sensors (for gaming/satnav) etc

Click to collapse



Thats kind of what I was figuring.  I was just curious. Still makes me wonder why they chose to use that specific GPU.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 19, 2014)

domenicop said:


> I want a phone that has:
> - Between 4.7"-5.2" screen size
> - Good battery
> - Quick Android updates and near-if-not-exactly stock Android experience
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 has basically the same specs and dimensions as the Nexus 5, but with a slightly bigger screen, much better camera, and a bigger battery. The stock LG ROM is heavily modified of course, but there are plenty of custom ROMs that, being AOSP based, are close to stock, but with some very handy features added.

There's the 2014 Moto X. Newer specs than the G2 and Nexus 5, but the battery isn't going to be much better. Nearly stock Android though.

HTC One M8 has an alright battery and there's custom ROMs available.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Dec 19, 2014)

Is there anything on the horizon which could go as a Nexus 5 successor with better battery and up to 5,2" screen? G2, M8 and Moto X don't really catch me... 
Anything good coming soon? (droidcTurbo doesn't come to Europe...)


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 19, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Is there anything on the horizon which could go as a Nexus 5 successor with better battery and up to 5,2" screen? G2, M8 and Moto X don't really catch me...
> Anything good coming soon? (droidcTurbo doesn't come to Europe...)

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy S5 Plus SM-G901F.

I have no idea about bootloader unlock and rooting status. Custom roms should arrive when kernel source is released.


----------



## paolo2331 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm going to leave Samsung forever... Nexus is the way


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 19, 2014)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Is there anything on the horizon which could go as a Nexus 5 successor with better battery and up to 5,2" screen? G2, M8 and Moto X don't really catch me...
> Anything good coming soon? (droidcTurbo doesn't come to Europe...)

Click to collapse



Moto Maxx is the one for you to go with. 
Beautiful and powerfull specs.


Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 19, 2014)

Stuart Little said:


> Moto Maxx is the one for you to go with.
> Beautiful and powerfull specs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.

Click to collapse



I tend to agree except, Motorola is still playing silly games with worldwide availability.....as @-Zeppelin- already knows with the Moto Maxx (non-US Droid Turbo) not coming to Europe.

...almost as childish as the ridiculous OnePlus invite stupidness.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 19, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> I tend to agree except, Motorola is still playing silly games with worldwide availability...
> 
> ...amost as childish as the ridiculous OnePlus invite stupidness.

Click to collapse



And i totally agree with you Miyagi

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Dec 20, 2014)

A Oneplus Two with 5,2" and CM  onboard would be a sure buy from me... I just can't stand manufacturer Software with hard to unlock and overloaded Android... Thus LG and Samsung are out... Which leaves me quite optionless right now, with my Nexus 5 battery getting worse and worse.


----------



## jayceeable (Dec 20, 2014)

i think i will buy a note 4 or nexus 6..but i´m realy undecided


----------



## Syah_Rulez (Dec 20, 2014)

I really want to buy a Galaxy S2 intl version. That phone's such a beast back in 2011...now it might be a slow performer but I still like it...
Umm...today's phone? Sony Z3 Compact...


----------



## dodgebizkit (Dec 20, 2014)

jayceeable said:


> i think i will buy a note 4 or nexus 6..but i´m realy undecided

Click to collapse



Nexus, without a doubt.

------------------------<SiG>------------------------
Custom ROM for my house phone? why not?


----------



## jamie57 (Dec 20, 2014)

*4G LTE 8" Tablet/Phablet/phone?*

Is anyone aware of a 8" up 4G LTE tablet that has Android 4.4.X or Lollipop has phone capabilities and uses the 1700 band?


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 20, 2014)

allyouwant said:


> i have xpria z3
> but i buy iphone 6

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## ClumsyoB (Dec 20, 2014)

I have new Sony Z3 Compact. I have been thinking about Honor 6, but I was afraid of updates absence.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 21, 2014)

guys suggest me  dual sim device and good one plz guys.
i have up to like 500 dollar or somthing less .
suggest me best things i can get 

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## luqman98 (Dec 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> guys suggest me  dual sim device and good one plz guys.
> i have up to like 500 dollar or somthing less .
> suggest me best things i can get
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



You could get Xperia M2 Dual bro

P/S: Missed you bro [emoji16] 

Sent from my Xperia E1 dual


        1. Love doesn't need any reason.
2. Wanna speed up 3G (not 4G LTE)?
Here it is:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2586876
3. Press the thanks button if I really helped/assisted you.


----------



## Stuart Little (Dec 21, 2014)

jayceeable said:


> i think i will buy a note 4 or nexus 6..but i´m realy undecided

Click to collapse



I would go for Note 4 since i'm totally disconnected with AOSP.

Sent from my i9100 running gingerbread.


----------



## abdo jouma (Dec 21, 2014)

luqman98 said:


> You could get Xperia M2 Dual bro
> 
> P/S: Missed you bro [emoji16]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah bro me too !!!!!
i let xda for a while. i think will start to check it again coz i will root my s4 and put lollipop or note 4 rom in it finally lol.

and yeah thanks  . but i think i will buy the s3 neo dual i9300i  . i think its better
thanks ^_^

أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 21, 2014)

abdo jouma said:


> and yeah thanks  . but i think i will buy the s3 neo dual i9300i  . i think its better
> thanks ^_^
> 
> أرسلت عن طريق تابتالك من galaxy s4

Click to collapse



Or wait and see how the YU Yureka turns out. Better specs (cpu/gpu/ram) than i9300i, dualsim, lower price, as yet undetermined quality and support, no coolness factor but,...it will have Cyanogenmod and no doubt other customs roms available since kernel source and android device tree release is promised by YU & Cyanogenmod Inc.

There will be more Snapdragon 610/615 devices in due course...


----------



## Rich Village (Dec 22, 2014)

I want to buy iPhone 6 (or iPhone 6 Plus) 
I am really want to use iOS Phone 

Sent from my SHW-M250S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## singh_21 (Dec 22, 2014)

I used Motorola milestone,  Xperia ARC & Galaxy S4 currently, now touchwiz seems very boring, so my next will be NEXUS 6, i am sure that it will have official support of many Android Developers.


----------



## Agungsusela (Dec 23, 2014)

*james bond phone*

future phone of sony 007
sony xperia z4


----------



## bonds350z (Dec 23, 2014)

no reason to be rude but why bring apples backwoods clone into a discussion about android devices.

maybe take a look at project ara, I think its really going to kill
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/project-ara-tegra-k1-marvell,28255.html#xtor=RSS-998

Sent from my C6730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 23, 2014)

Technically the discussion is what's your next smartphone. Not what's your next android smartphone.

Personally I have no idea. It'll be a couple years now before I upgrade hopefully, so whatever I like at that time. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Dec 23, 2014)

Micromax Yureka, Probably the Best and The worthy Smartphone To Come...


----------



## aakashekhar (Dec 23, 2014)

*Xiaomi Redmi 1S*

I purchased a Xiaomi Redmi 1S today. I hope Xiaomi releases it's kernel source ASAP now


----------



## MiyagiSan (Dec 23, 2014)

N'ayam Amarsh'e said:


> Micromax Yureka, Probably the Best and The worthy Smartphone To Come...

Click to collapse



You are joking right? About the YU Yureka being the "Best"... 

The combination of specs and price means it could become this year's budget-priced midrange king like last year's Moto G was but,....best smartphone?. Pur-leeze! 

---------- Post added at 11:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------




aakashekhar said:


> I purchased a Xiaomi Redmi 1S today. I hope Xiaomi releases it's kernel source ASAP now

Click to collapse



A wiser move would have been to buy a phone only when you know (a) the boot loader is - or can be - unlocked, (b) root is possible, (c) the kernel source (and device tree) has been released or is available. That way, you support manufacturers that do the right thing and boycott those that don't....


----------



## aakashekhar (Dec 23, 2014)

MiyagiSan said:


> A wiser move would have been to buy a phone only when you know (a) the boot loader is - or can be - unlocked, (b) root is possible, (c) the kernel source (and device tree) has been released or is available. That way, you support manufacturers that do the right thing and boycott those that don't....

Click to collapse



(a) √
(b) √
(c) Pending


----------



## force70 (Dec 23, 2014)

N'ayam Amarsh'e said:


> Micromax Yureka, Probably the Best and The worthy Smartphone To Come...

Click to collapse



Thats more of a  budget phone..2gb ram, snapdragon  610, so so screen and 2500 mah battery.

The best?  Hardly.

However For the money not bad i agree but hardly a flagship device buy any means.

..I think I will hang on to my Note 4 thanks :thumbup:

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 24, 2014)

aakashekhar said:


> (a) √
> (b) √
> (c) Pending

Click to collapse



Have they ever done it before?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## feeblegoat (Dec 24, 2014)

*looking to purchase a new phone for my sister.*

What is the best choice for an unlocked phone under $200 canadian? I'm looking at the moto g, and moto e, and the redmi 1s. Any others worth considering?
Edit: She likes taking pictures, so a decent camera would be nice, but reliability is also very important. I'm worried that the redmi 1s would end up having some sort of issues, or never actually get updated to KitKat. (And where is a good place to actually buy phones?) Sorry for the long post.  Well long for me lol


----------



## broke86 (Dec 24, 2014)

my next phone would have to be something under 300 € (new) and highly customizable.
so i'm thinking about a oneplus one


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 24, 2014)

feeblegoat said:


> What is the best choice for an unlocked phone under $200 canadian? I'm looking at the moto g, and moto e, and the redmi 1s. Any others worth considering?
> Edit: She likes taking pictures, so a decent camera would be nice, but reliability is also very important. I'm worried that the redmi 1s would end up having some sort of issues, or never actually get updated to KitKat. (And where is a good place to actually buy phones?) Sorry for the long post.  Well long for me lol

Click to collapse



I think moto g out of those options. Or a used moto x 2013 and get it unlocked which is cheap (that's what I did for my girlfriend).

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> Thats more of a  budget phone..2gb ram, snapdragon  610, so so screen and 2500 mah battery.
> 
> The best?  Hardly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I wrote it wrong. . You are right... I meant the best phone in this price...

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 PM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> You are joking right? About the YU Yureka being the "Best"...
> 
> The combination of specs and price means it could become this year's budget-priced midrange king like last year's Moto G was but,....best smartphone?. Pur-leeze!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I mean to say that it's the bedt phone in this price...


----------



## Rio Rapha (Dec 25, 2014)

LG nexus 5 Awesome or Xperia Z1 or Note 3 best gaming ever

Sent from my C6502 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Salomanuel (Dec 25, 2014)

guys money is a bit of an issue for me: the less I spend, the better
over 300€ is fairly overbudget, but I want the phone to last at least 2 years, even more
I don't care about camera quality and I'm totally willing to flash roms if there are decent ones
I wanted a Moto G but that lonely GB of ram scares me, so I've rised the budget
so, which phone should I buy?

I've seen those prices:
320€ Nexus 5 new	amaz
260€ Nexus 5 used      ebay
270€ LG G2 new		ebay
230€ LG G2 used		ebay

and also, my phone (Xperia U) is running like ****, it's a pain in the arse, but I could wait a couple of month for some price drop, will there be?


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 25, 2014)

I had the nexus 5 and loved it but downgraded for the extra $150 in my pocket. I would pick the used g2 out of your list and flash an aosp ROM on it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## galaxys (Dec 25, 2014)

Salomanuel said:


> guys money is a bit of an issue for me: the less I spend, the better
> over 300€ is fairly overbudget, but I want the phone to last at least 2 years, even more
> I don't care about camera quality and I'm totally willing to flash roms if there are decent ones
> I wanted a Moto G but that lonely GB of ram scares me, so I've rised the budget
> ...

Click to collapse



Used Nexus5 maybe fits you good... Many Roms and xda development!


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

Salomanuel said:


> guys money is a bit of an issue for me: the less I spend, the better
> over 300€ is fairly overbudget, but I want the phone to last at least 2 years, even more
> I don't care about camera quality and I'm totally willing to flash roms if there are decent ones
> I wanted a Moto G but that lonely GB of ram scares me, so I've rised the budget
> ...

Click to collapse



I had both the g2 and nexus 5...G2 all the way for sure.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2014)

Salomanuel said:


> guys money is a bit of an issue for me: the less I spend, the better
> over 300€ is fairly overbudget, but I want the phone to last at least 2 years, even more
> I don't care about camera quality and I'm totally willing to flash roms if there are decent ones
> I wanted a Moto G but that lonely GB of ram scares me, so I've rised the budget
> ...

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> I had both the g2 and nexus 5...G2 all the way for sure.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



Agreed. Going from a Nexus 4 I'm sure I'd love the complete openness of the Nexus 5, but the mediocre battery life and camera are deal-breakers for me. The G2 however, is practically the same size but with a bigger screen, much bigger battery, and far better camera. The G2 won't have as much development available, but it has LiquidSmooth, or I can tweak the stock ROM (switch between the 2), and that's good enough for me. I'm hoping to get a used G2 in the next few weeks.

I wouldn't expect the prices to drop much, if at all, in the next few months. G2 prices are already quite low, and people turned off by the size/price of the Nexus 6 are likely to keep their Nexus 5s.

Don't forget about the OnePlus One...


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Agreed. Going from a Nexus 4 I'm sure I'd love the complete openness of the Nexus 5, but the mediocre battery life and camera are deal-breakers for me. The G2 however, is practically the same size but with a bigger screen, much bigger battery, and far better camera. The G2 won't have as much development available, but it has LiquidSmooth, or I can tweak the stock ROM (switch between the 2), and that's good enough for me. I'm hoping to get a used G2 in the next few weeks.
> 
> I wouldn't expect the prices to drop much, if at all, in the next few months. G2 prices are already quite low, and people turned off by the size/price of the Nexus 6 are likely to keep their Nexus 5s.
> 
> Don't forget about the OnePlus One...

Click to collapse



Id get A G3 over a oneplus anyday...dont leave it out!



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> Id get A G3 over a oneplus anyday...dont leave it out!

Click to collapse



A G3 might be out of his price range.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Dec 25, 2014)

Planterz said:


> A G3 might be out of his price range.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't get a G3 it's defiantly underpowered for that 2k screen. 
Note 4 type of specs with the Adreno 420 is  more suited to that screen because of the extra power. 
And don't forget were on the verge of 64bit processing which will increase productivity ten-fold. Look at the IPhone 5s that's only got a gig of RAM but it defiantly holds its own. It's about time Aplle got with the programme though and stopped dancing round the 1 gig bush.


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> I wouldn't get a G3 it's defiantly underpowered for that 2k screen.
> Note 4 type of specs with the Adreno 420 is  more suited to that screen because of the extra power.
> And don't forget were on the verge of 64bit processing which will increase productivity ten-fold. Look at the IPhone 5s that's only got a gig of RAM but it defiantly holds its own. It's about time Aplle got with the programme though and stopped dancing round the 1 gig bush.

Click to collapse



the cat 6 version of the G3 has the upgraded processor.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> the cat 6 version of the G3 has the upgraded processor.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



Ahhh I didn't know that, does it have the Adreno 4xx GPU?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> Id get A G3 over a oneplus anyday...dont leave it out!
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



The cold has frozen your synapses force I LOVE my OneplusOne you need a month long trip to the Philippines to thaw out your thinker LOL


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

s5freak said:


> The cold has frozen your synapses force I LOVE my OneplusOne you need a month long trip to the Philippines to thaw out your thinker LOL

Click to collapse



You go that right...6 weeks next time though  lol.

So your opo has been good no issues? Id still take the G3 just for the screen, removable battery and ext sd card support though.

Merry xmas freak, all the best my friend!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Kevikilla (Dec 25, 2014)

I wanted to buy the Huawei Aciend Mate 7 ... But it think when Projekt Ara is released it will be nice 
Dies somebody know Ehen it will released? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Ahhh I didn't know that, does it have the Adreno 4xx GPU?

Click to collapse



Yep Adreno 420

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------




Kevikilla said:


> I wanted to buy the Huawei Aciend Mate 7 ... But it think when Projekt Ara is released it will be nice
> Dies somebody know Ehen it will released?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The mate 7 is really sweet, almost perfect but development is almost non exsitant for it sadly

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> You go that right...6 weeks next time though  lol.
> 
> So your opo has been good no issues? Id still take the G3 just for the screen, removable battery and ext sd card support though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zero issues my far north friend and the screen is wonderful even though it's not amoled it's still killer.  3100 mAh battery and 64g is great for me and the sandstone black feels great and just solid. Tons of development but right now I'm running the stock CM11 unlocked bootloader and rooted with Next launcher themed beautifully.
Merry Christmas man did you get the 4×4 snowblower I sent you? LOL


----------



## force70 (Dec 25, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Zero issues my far north friend and the screen is wonderful even though it's not amoled it's still killer.  3100 mAh battery and 64g is great for me and the sandstone black feels great and just solid. Tons of development but right now I'm running the stock CM11 unlocked bootloader and rooted with Next launcher themed beautifully.
> Merry Christmas man did you get the 4×4 snowblower I sent you? LOL

Click to collapse



Yeah i got it but its 5deg here now lol! Had one big snow dump but its green out now...i hate a green  xmas. U up at the cabin?

Hows opo battery life vs s5?

Once i can get a white nexus 6 64gb here im grabbing one..as usual google screwed the launch up something awful.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yeah i got it but its 5deg here now lol! Had one big snow dump but its green out now...i hate a green  xmas. U up at the cabin?

Click to collapse



It's gonna get "cold" here too. I've been getting freeze warnings on my phone. I'll probably still ride my bike home at 2am in shorts, t-shirt, and windbreaker though. Things are a bit different down here in the Sonoran desert of southern Arizona.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 26, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yeah i got it but its 5deg here now lol! Had one big snow dump but its green out now...i hate a green  xmas. U up at the cabin?
> 
> Hows opo battery life vs s5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't worry to much about battery life force when since I work at home but overall I'm pleased as punch with this device.
No not at cabin this year not with the twins being 88. Nice 50* here with rain last night way better than the 73* last year. I love the cold man


----------



## force70 (Dec 26, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I don't worry to much about battery life force when since I work at home but overall I'm pleased as punch with this device.
> No not at cabin this year not with the twins being 88. Nice 50* here with rain last night way better than the 73* last year. I love the cold man

Click to collapse



I know you love the cold, we are both living in the wrong area lol.

Planterz...Arizona would be nice, i hear its hot as blazes there in the summer.

Hard as nails to find a 64gb white OPO..ive looked  a little bit just out of curiosity.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 26, 2014)

force70 said:


> Planterz...Arizona would be nice, i hear its hot as blazes there in the summer.

Click to collapse



Yeah. it gets a bit toasty. We have 2 summers. One where it's hot as hell and dry, and one where it's not quite as hot, but humid with the monsoon season (and we get storms like you see on the Discovery Channel). Half my life was with bitter colds in the suburbs of Chicago and the foothills of the Rocky Mountains in Colorado. The other half is in the desert in AZ. Obviously, I can only speak for myself, but I hate the cold, and I love the heat. And I definitely love the mild winters here. But it does take a specific sort of person that can walk around outside in 110° heat and not feel like a fried chicken.

And the mild winters are definitely a welcome trade-off.


----------



## triton302 (Dec 26, 2014)

I've been with Verizon for many years, and grandfathered in to unlimited data. Love it.

Here's my dilemma... A few years ago I had the Galaxy S3, loved it. Moved on to the S4, hated it since it was so laggy. Ditched it for the '13 Moto X Dev Edition, had it since they came out. Got to the point where I needed something with better battery life and the screen started to get severe burn-in. Decided to try the iPhone 6 and 6+ a couple of weeks ago, both had horrible urine-yellow screen issues, took them back and got the Note 4. Well... I've been through three Note 4's due all having screen discolorations, one being pink at the top, the other two were darker on the right side of the screen and very warm on the left. Needless to say, I'm disappointed in Samsung since their screens were always awesome.

So... I'm still within my 14 day return period and need options on good phones. I'm looking for good battery life, something not terribly laggy, takes decent pictures and doesn't suffer from bad burn-in too soon, preferably LCD but will consider something AMOLED. I'm used to the Note 4's size already so I'm not picky on phone size. Expandable storage is also preferred but not a deal breaker as long as it's at least 32GB built-in.

If I can't figure something out, I'll have to grab a used phone from craigslist or something to hold me over until something better comes out. Please help me out guys, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Planterz (Dec 26, 2014)

triton302 said:


> I've been with Verizon for many years, and grandfathered in to unlimited data. Love it.
> 
> Here's my dilemma... A few years ago I had the Galaxy S3, loved it. Moved on to the S4, hated it since it was so laggy. Ditched it for the '13 Moto X Dev Edition, had it since they came out. Got to the point where I needed something with better battery life and the screen started to get severe burn-in. Decided to try the iPhone 6 and 6+ a couple of weeks ago, both had horrible urine-yellow screen issues, took them back and got the Note 4. Well... I've been through three Note 4's due all having screen discolorations, one being pink at the top, the other two were darker on the right side of the screen and very warm on the left. Needless to say, I'm disappointed in Samsung since their screens were always awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uh, Droid Turbo? Ballistic nylon? It might behoove you to check that out.


----------



## force70 (Dec 26, 2014)

triton302 said:


> I've been with Verizon for many years, and grandfathered in to unlimited data. Love it.
> 
> Here's my dilemma... A few years ago I had the Galaxy S3, loved it. Moved on to the S4, hated it since it was so laggy. Ditched it for the '13 Moto X Dev Edition, had it since they came out. Got to the point where I needed something with better battery life and the screen started to get severe burn-in. Decided to try the iPhone 6 and 6+ a couple of weeks ago, both had horrible urine-yellow screen issues, took them back and got the Note 4. Well... I've been through three Note 4's due all having screen discolorations, one being pink at the top, the other two were darker on the right side of the screen and very warm on the left. Needless to say, I'm disappointed in Samsung since their screens were always awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## joe_anderson_47 (Dec 26, 2014)

*droid turbo*



triton302 said:


> I've been with Verizon for many years, and grandfathered in to unlimited data. Love it.
> 
> Here's my dilemma... A few years ago I had the Galaxy S3, loved it. Moved on to the S4, hated it since it was so laggy. Ditched it for the '13 Moto X Dev Edition, had it since they came out. Got to the point where I needed something with better battery life and the screen started to get severe burn-in. Decided to try the iPhone 6 and 6+ a couple of weeks ago, both had horrible urine-yellow screen issues, took them back and got the Note 4. Well... I've been through three Note 4's due all having screen discolorations, one being pink at the top, the other two were darker on the right side of the screen and very warm on the left. Needless to say, I'm disappointed in Samsung since their screens were always awesome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 droid turbo????


----------



## Jeik (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey guys.
I am going to buy a LG G2 or S4 this Sunday.I am aware that that KNOX of the S4's is a bugger,but I am not informed about any possible barriers between the CM12 and me when it comes to the G2.I am talking about the bootloader and things of that sort.I was very unsatisfied with my previous Xperia SP because of the bootloader,and I do not want the same experience again...

So,does the G2 have any headache-giving flaw when it comes to installing custom roms(CM12,G3 ported rom,etc.) and kernels?

Sent from my SM-N9006 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## force70 (Dec 26, 2014)

The Marionette said:


> Hey guys.
> I am going to buy a LG G2 or S4 this Sunday.I am aware that that KNOX of the S4's is a bugger,but I am not informed about any possible barriers between the CM12 and me when it comes to the G2.I am talking about the bootloader and things of that sort.I was very unsatisfied with my previous Xperia SP because of the bootloader,and I do not want the same experience again...
> 
> So,does the G2 have any headache-giving flaw when it comes to installing custom roms(CM12,G3 ported rom,etc.) and kernels?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ive had both devices, knox never bothered me because i dont care about warranty, it wont prevent you from flashing anything.

I loved my G2 the only reason i sold it was the pitiful 32gb of storage and no ext sd support.
I could flash anything on it pre kit kat but i dont think they have found away around the kit kat bootloader yet?

If you need ext sd support s4 is the easy choice.

 sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## EVoorhees (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm thinking about upgrading my phone tomorrow. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S III on Verizon and I've been stuck w/ KNOX since mid-January, but I've gotten root on it and I removed most of the bloatware that caused it to lag.

Now, I'm stuck between two phones at the moment, a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 or a Motorola Droid Turbo (hint, hint, I need a VZW phone).
I think I'm leaning towards the Note 4 b/c of the colors the camera produces and it is a little bit more recent (Turbo was in July-ish and has the same specs, but you never know).

What's your guys opinion on these two devices? Any good, bad or horror stories?


----------



## dodgebizkit (Dec 26, 2014)

EVoorhees said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my phone tomorrow. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S III on Verizon and I've been stuck w/ KNOX since mid-January, but I've gotten root on it and I removed most of the bloatware that caused it to lag.
> 
> Now, I'm stuck between two phones at the moment, a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 or a Motorola Droid Turbo (hint, hint, I need a VZW phone).
> I think I'm leaning towards the Note 4 b/c of the colors the camera produces and it is a little bit more recent (Turbo was in July-ish and has the same specs, but you never know).
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get the nexus 6 on your carrier get that, other than that, a year with the note 3 has put me off touchwiz for life - I loved the screen size,camera, s pen, display, build quality etc, but after going to the nexus I could never go back to the note series while nexus devices have similar specs.

I don't know about the droid turbo but I've used an American boost mobile moto g 1st gen and although it's a budget model it smashes the iPhone 5s and lots of top shelf android handsets in user experience, 
And nexus 6 is a beast, so I have some confidence in Motorola.

The note is great but touchwiz gets on my nerves, I don't hate it as many do but it does detract from the 
android experience more than it adds to it.

I hope this helps



------------------------<SiG>------------------------
Custom ROM for my house phone? why not?


----------



## Jeik (Dec 26, 2014)

force70 said:


> Ive had both devices, knox never bothered me because i dont care about warranty, it wont prevent you from flashing anything.
> 
> I loved my G2 the only reason i sold it was the pitiful 32gb of storage and no ext sd support.
> I could flash anything on it pre kit kat but i dont think they have found away around the kit kat bootloader yet?
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer the body design of the G2 because i plan to use only the G3 rom port and CM12.And I honestly don't care for the lack of the sd card slot,because I don't record videos,eventually take a few shots.
I do care for warranty,as I am taking the phone on contract for the first time in my life,but am used to be able to return the warranty to my devices when I was supposed to take them to a repair shop.
Can I still flash CM12 even if they didn't find a way around the bootloader(maybe the devs found a workaround,just like they did on my Xperia SP with a locked bootloader which was then able to have CM11)?

Sent from my SM-N9006 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## I Am Awesome (Dec 26, 2014)

If I have enough money,I'll buy Galaxy Note 4 or Nexus 6.


----------



## innomi (Dec 26, 2014)

EVoorhees said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading my phone tomorrow. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S III on Verizon and I've been stuck w/ KNOX since mid-January, but I've gotten root on it and I removed most of the bloatware that caused it to lag.
> 
> Now, I'm stuck between two phones at the moment, a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 or a Motorola Droid Turbo (hint, hint, I need a VZW phone).
> I think I'm leaning towards the Note 4 b/c of the colors the camera produces and it is a little bit more recent (Turbo was in July-ish and has the same specs, but you never know).
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have to choose between those 2?get the Samsung. 
But be sure to root it and flash another rom on it. The stock rom sucks

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## Greencrow (Dec 26, 2014)

Xiaomi


----------



## gcretro (Dec 27, 2014)

*Help me choose?*

We are on AT&T US. Time to replace both our aging smart phones. I am planning to upgrade on th AT&T NEXT plan.

ANY reason to stay away from the Moto-X second generation? My wife wants a very good camera. What would you suggest?

What other phone would you guys recommend? (We don't want the huge Note like phones)

We are also considering:
Samsung Galaxy S5
Lg G3
HTC M8.

Appreciate any comments, we want to pick one up at bestbuy this weekend!


----------



## force70 (Dec 27, 2014)

gcretro said:


> We are on AT&T US. Time to replace both our aging smart phones. I am planning to upgrade on th AT&T NEXT plan.
> 
> ANY reason to stay away from the Moto-X second generation? My wife wants a very good camera. What would you suggest?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best camera right now is hands down the note 4, i would not call it huge by any means..unless your a really little fella lol

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 27, 2014)

gcretro said:


> We are on AT&T US. Time to replace both our aging smart phones. I am planning to upgrade on th AT&T NEXT plan.
> 
> ANY reason to stay away from the Moto-X second generation? My wife wants a very good camera. What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



Camera leaves some to be desired, as does battery life.



> What other phone would you guys recommend? (We don't want the huge Note like phones)
> 
> We are also considering:
> Samsung Galaxy S5
> ...

Click to collapse



The HTC M8 is an amazing phone...except for the camera. Perfectly adequate for Facebook, but only because FB pictures will be nerfed anyway. No matter how good the software, no matter how big the pixels, 4MP is still 4MP.

That leaves the G3 and the S5, and honestly, it's a toss-up. The G3 has a bigger, higher res screen, but the screen on the S5 will look prettier with the AMOLED display's color saturation. Both have awesome cameras; it'd be hard to pick one over the other. G3's battery is bigger, but the bigger, higher res screen means more battery drain, and in testing, the S5 lasts longer than the G3. The S5 has waterproofness.

Really, you need to go to the store and see them in person. The S5 is a big phone. You said you don't want a huge phone like the Notes. The G3 is somewhere inbetween the Note and the S5, as is the HTC M8 (slimmer, but very tall).

A few phones I think you should consider that you didn't mention are the 2013 Moto X, the Samsung Galaxy Alpha, and the LG G2. The 2013 Moto X is still a very capable device, and extremely ergonomical. The LG G2 is also an extremely capable device, with its 5.2" 1080p screen, SD800 processor at 2.3GHz, and 2GB RAM. Fantastic camera, and big, long lasting battery. The 2013 Moto X and G2 can be had for cheap, since they're "old", saving you some cash. If you prefer something smaller than the huge flagships, but want something with flagship specs, check out the Galaxy Alpha. Slim and sexy. Great camera, tons of features (including the fingerprint scanner), and top-end hardware.


----------



## fobifaif (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm looking for a nice tablet below 200€.
Any suggestions?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Dec 27, 2014)

fobifaif said:


> I'm looking for a nice tablet below 200€.
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



LG G Pad 8.3 
I had it at the start of last year, was a brilliant device 
Screen 8.3 full HD
Snapdragon 600 & Adreno 320 GPU 
Slim Bezels 

Should be under $200 Dollars now, I know when I got mine it was £230 but that was November last year so it must off definitely dropped in price. Wait until the January sales where there getting rid of left over stock and it'll be discounted even more.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 27, 2014)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> LG G Pad 8.3
> I had it at the start of last year, was a brilliant device
> Screen 8.3 full HD
> Snapdragon 600 & Adreno 320 GPU
> Slim Bezels

Click to collapse



I love mine. It's as big as it can get while still being comfortable to use with one hand. I really hope they do a refresh of this device. Keep it the same size, but throw in a SD 805 or 810, 3GB RAM, and a QHD screen.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2014)

force70 said:


> Best camera right now is hands down the note 4, i would not call it huge by any means..unless your a really little fella lol
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



Maybe you wouldn't call it huge, but the majority of people out there would including me. My girlfriend called my nexus 5 huge and that's a lot smaller than a note. Try to remember that just because you're comfortable with the size, doesn't make it fine for everyone else. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wegaxas (Dec 27, 2014)

I love my gt-i9295 nice big screen, still fits in pocet and is ip67 certified...

Sent from my GT-I9295 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Dec 27, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> Maybe you wouldn't call it huge, but the majority of people out there would including me. My girlfriend called my nexus 5 huge and that's a lot smaller than a note. Try to remember that just because you're comfortable with the size, doesn't make it fine for everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



For a female yes i could see it being a bit on the large size for sure but for a normal sized man nah.and I don't have big hands by any means.
Mind you i have had a note device since the 2 came out so im very accustomed to the size...anything else just seems tiny to me at this point lol. One of the reasons i sold my S3,S4, nexus 5 and G2..just too damn small of a screen on them.

Either way u want the best camera note 4 it is at the moment.

G3 and S5 would be also both excellent for cameras. G3 would still perhaps be a bit big for her though.

Motomaxx also has an amazing camera so ive read but a pain to get one at this point unless your on verizon and can scoop a droid turbo (same thing) 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2014)

I didn't find my nexus 5 too big, but it was pushing it for reaching things near the top with one hand, plus now that I sold it and got a nexus 4 I find the nexus 4 much more comfortable to hold, especially while laying in bed. I find my original HTC desire way too small but not a 4.7" phone. I still have good eyes though.

My hands are average size. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Dec 27, 2014)

force70 said:


> For a female yes i could see it being a bit on the large size for sure but for a normal sized man nah.and I don't have big hands by any means.
> Mind you i have had a note device since the 2 came out so im very accustomed to the size...anything else just seems tiny to me at this point lol. One of the reasons i sold my S3,S4, nexus 5 and G2..just too damn small of a screen on them.
> 
> Either way u want the best camera note 4 it is at the moment.
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 excellent device perfect size super camera 

"Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
Sent from my Sexy Bacon Rockin Next Launcher and Red Cobalt


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2014)

I watched a YouTube video the other day comparing the s5 and the nexus 4 speed opening a multitude of apps, and after opening like 10-15 apps in a row several times the s5 was almost 2 minutes behind the already finished nexus 4.

Nexus was running stock lollipop and s5 was stock KitKat running touchwiz crap but still pretty crazy. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Dec 27, 2014)

350Rocket said:


> I watched a YouTube video the other day comparing the s5 and the nexus 4 speed opening a multitude of apps, and after opening like 10-15 apps in a row several times the s5 was almost 2 minutes behind the already finished nexus 4.
> 
> Nexus was running stock lollipop and s5 was stock KitKat running touchwiz crap but still pretty crazy.

Click to collapse



I've seen videos of the Moto E beating the S5. Obviously the S5 will benchmark better and play games better, but it's clear that TouchWiz bogs things down.


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I've seen videos of the Moto E beating the S5. Obviously the S5 will benchmark better and play games better, but it's clear that TouchWiz bogs things down.

Click to collapse



Easy enough to fix the TW lag and bloatware and then  no contest next to a nexus 4 or moto e.

After root on my sammy devices the next thing is to freeze/delete all the gimmick and nonsense crap on the device. Feels like a totally different animal after that.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Easy enough to fix the TW lag and bloatware and then  no contest next to a nexus 4 or moto e.
> 
> After root on my sammy devices the next thing is to freeze/delete all the gimmick and nonsense crap on the device. Feels like a totally different animal after that.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



Even easier is to enable developer options and then set animations at .5


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Even easier is to enable developer options and then set animations at .5

Click to collapse



Yeah i do that also, plus ive been using nova prime for years.

Instant new device 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yeah i do that also, plus ive been using nova prime for years.
> 
> Instant new device
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.

Click to collapse



I use Next Launcher now as well awesome indeed


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Even easier is to enable developer options and then set animations at .5

Click to collapse



Too bad this doesn't work on my Galaxy Light. Well, I mean it works, but doesn't cure Facebook from taking (seriously) 30-35 seconds to load (vs 6 seconds on my Nexus 4). That's on a cold load. When resident in RAM, Facebook still takes about 5 seconds to load. I know I can't compare this phone to an S5, but a quad core 1.4GHz/1GB RAM phone shouldn't be so damn laggy. Luckily there's a couple guys working on CM for it.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Too bad this doesn't work on my Galaxy Light. Well, I mean it works, but doesn't cure Facebook from taking (seriously) 30-35 seconds to load (vs 6 seconds on my Nexus 4). That's on a cold load. When resident in RAM, Facebook still takes about 5 seconds to load. I know I can't compare this phone to an S5, but a quad core 1.4GHz/1GB RAM phone shouldn't be so damn laggy. Luckily there's a couple guys working on CM for it.

Click to collapse



That I don't have a problem with on my S5 it's very smooth and fast the .5 on animation isn't going to make pages to load that's for certain.  Freeing up space is the only way to speed that up.


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> I use Next Launcher now as well awesome indeed

Click to collapse



Ive been playing with it also lately..pretty cool features. ..the 3d stuff is neat

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> That I don't have a problem with on my S5 it's very smooth and fast the .5 on animation isn't going to make pages to load that's for certain.  Freeing up space is the only way to speed that up.

Click to collapse



It's debloated and Greenified. It scores 21K on Antutu, which beats the Moto G (the 800x480 screen helps with that). It shouldn't take 8-10 seconds to load the messaging app or the dialer, but it does. Oh well, this phone is my back-up phone, and my internet mule at home. The only time I really _use_ it is when the pathetic battery on my Nexus 4 craps out. Or to take a pic, as the 5mp camera on it takes far better pics than the 8mp camera on the Nexus 4.

Hopefully I can pick up that LG G2 I've been pining over in the next few weeks, but naturally, now that I have the money for one, there's none for sale on Swappa.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> It's debloated and Greenified. It scores 21K on Antutu, which beats the Moto G (the 800x480 screen helps with that). It shouldn't take 8-10 seconds to load the messaging app or the dialer, but it does. Oh well, this phone is my back-up phone, and my internet mule at home. The only time I really _use_ it is when the pathetic battery on my Nexus 4 craps out. Or to take a pic, as the 5mp camera on it takes far better pics than the 8mp camera on the Nexus 4.
> 
> Hopefully I can pick up that LG G2 I've been pining over in the next few weeks, but naturally, now that I have the money for one, there's none for sale on Swappa.

Click to collapse



Copy that. I was absolutely satisfied with my S5 and I've owned the S series since the S2 but for some reason beyond any sensibilities I pulled the trigger on a Sandstone black 64g OneplusOne and man I'm extremely pleased with this device in spite of what @force70 thinks but he's up in the great white north and his synapses are frozen.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Copy that. I was absolutely satisfied with my S5 and I've owned the S series since the S2 but for some reason beyond any sensibilities I pulled the trigger on a Sandstone black 64g OneplusOne and man I'm extremely pleased with this device in spite of what @force70 thinks but he's up in the great white north and his synapses are frozen.

Click to collapse



I've been heavily considering a OnePlus One too. I want a bigger phone (than my Nexus 4); I briefly had a Note 3, which felt "just right" outside the case, but it was just a bit too wide with a case on (even a thin one). I've always protected my phones with cases - usually Otterboxes - but I keep both of the ones I own know in TPU cases, the Nexus 4 in a Diztronic. I was wary of using "only" a TPU case with my Nexus 4, but the Diztronic is excellent, and I've never felt like it was underprotected. Plus, I've only dropped it once or twice, whereas with with my dinky Galaxy Light, I've dropped/tossed/launched it countless times (still immaculate condition), so I think I'd be even less prone to drop and even larger phone like the OnePlus One. I feel like the OPO might be "just right" with a Diztronic TPU case.

It wouldn't be until after tax season that I could possibly buy a OnePlus One though, and by then the OnePlus 2 might be announced, or at least rumored upon better. Of course, the HTC Hima should be announced by then too...


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I've been heavily considering a OnePlus One too. I want a bigger phone (than my Nexus 4); I briefly had a Note 3, which felt "just right" outside the case, but it was just a bit too wide with a case on (even a thin one). I've always protected my phones with cases - usually Otterboxes - but I keep both of the ones I own know in TPU cases, the Nexus 4 in a Diztronic. I was wary of using "only" a TPU case with my Nexus 4, but the Diztronic is excellent, and I've never felt like it was underprotected. Plus, I've only dropped it once or twice, whereas with with my dinky Galaxy Light, I've dropped/tossed/launched it countless times (still immaculate condition), so I think I'd be even less prone to drop and even larger phone like the OnePlus One. I feel like the OPO might be "just right" with a Diztronic TPU case.
> 
> It wouldn't be until after tax season that I could possibly buy a OnePlus One though, and by then the OnePlus 2 might be announced, or at least rumored upon better. Of course, the HTC Hima should be announced by then too...

Click to collapse



This O+O is really solid and the Sandstone black feels like felt and it's very hard to get open which is actually a good thing.  I don't like cases myself but I do have tempered glass on the screen. 
The price is great for a device of this caliber $359.37 shipped is down right cheap. 
I gave my wife the N4 for Christmas and the O+O is a tad smaller and feels just right. It's between the S5 and N4 in size.


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> This O+O is really solid and the Sandstone black feels like felt and it's very hard to get open which is actually a good thing.  I don't like cases myself but I do have tempered glass on the screen.
> The price is great for a device of this caliber $359.37 shipped is down right cheap.
> I gave my wife the N4 for Christmas and the O+O is a tad smaller and feels just right. It's between the S5 and N4 in size.

Click to collapse



Im never one for cases either, if i drop one and it breaks instant new excuse for a new device lol...thats never happened yet though.

The N4 cant be much bigger than the OPO i wouldnt imagine, its hands down the most beastly device ive ever owned and as freak knows....ive owned a few lol


I am going to get a nexus 6 as soon as i can get my hands on a 64gb white and since development is finally growing on the G3 pick one up as well more than likely since i had my heart set on one since i sold my G2.

Planterz you really should go for the G3 over the G2.. better processor and gpu,bugger screen, and most importantly ext sd card support and removable battery.its smaller than the OPO as well 

Its def worth the little bit of extra cash and you could probably get away with running it for at least a year.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Im never one for cases either, if i drop one and it breaks instant new excuse for a new device lol...thats never happened yet though.
> 
> The N4 cant be much bigger than the OPO i wouldnt imagine, its hands down the most beastly device ive ever owned and as freak knows....ive owned a few lol
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep @force70 likes a new device every six weeks or so LOL 
The OpO doesn't have a removable battery or ex sd card true enough but the battery is big enough and 64g is plenty as well and that's the beauty of all of this isn't it? There's a plethora of worthy devices that can be had and that's half the fun in my opinion [emoji106] [emoji106] 

"Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
Sent from my Sexy Bacon Rockin Next Launcher and Red Cobalt


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> Yep @force70 likes a new device every six weeks or so LOL
> The OpO doesn't have a removable battery or ex sd card true enough but the battery is big enough and 64g is plenty as well and that's the beauty of all of this isn't it? There's a plethora of worthy devices that can be had and that's half the fun in my opinion [emoji106] [emoji106]
> 
> "Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
> Sent from my Sexy Bacon Rockin Next Launcher and Red Cobalt

Click to collapse



Yeah theres tons of stuff coming too, even some of the chinese devices are getting nice now..that huawei  acsend mate 7 is killer..no development  which is why I don't have one but its a sweet phone for sure.

You ought to take the wifes N4 for a spin, see what u think.

Theres already a few CM roms out and slim just dropped tonight plus a ton of tw roms including our personal fav 


sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> I love mine. It's as big as it can get while still being comfortable to use with one hand. I really hope they do a refresh of this device. Keep it the same size, but throw in a SD 805 or 810, 3GB RAM, and a QHD screen.

Click to collapse



Yeah, considering it was LGs first crack at a tablet in a couple of years (I think) 
I reckon they done a wonderful job. 
Downside was they then come with the 3 well.... Sub-par offerings. 
Was disappointed but happy because there is nothing worse then getting a new toy then a month or 2 later the same brand release an even better device. 
Anyways.... Yeah it was a great piece of kit. 
Personally I had mine on a custom OS and it flew.. Lol 
But I think same screen, same shape, better CPU & GPU and we have a winner. I do love LG devices I must say.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Yeah theres tons of stuff coming too, even some of the chinese devices are getting nice now..that huawei  acsend mate 7 is killer..no development  which is why I don't have one but its a sweet phone for sure.
> 
> You ought to take the wifes N4 for a spin, see what u think.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



AT&T locked down tight force no Roms no root but it is a nice phone now if I can get her to use it that's a different story entirely. She's stuck in the 20th century LOL she's loves her Motorola pupleRazr.


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

s5freak said:


> AT&T locked down tight force no Roms no root but it is a nice phone now if I can get her to use it that's a different story entirely. She's stuck in the 20th century LOL she's loves her Motorola pupleRazr.

Click to collapse



Yep you need to get a Tmo..no locked BL BS..the canadian models also are okay.

My wife likes i crap stuff...her iphone 6 64gb cost $900 up here...that was painful to say the least....still hurts lol

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> Planterz you really should go for the G3 over the G2.. better processor and gpu,bugger screen, and most importantly ext sd card support and removable battery.its smaller than the OPO as well
> 
> Its def worth the little bit of extra cash and you could probably get away with running it for at least a year.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but I'm on a Dollar Menu and bottom shelf booze budget, and a used G3 is $200 more than a G2. With the G2 I wouldn't need to bring 2 phones to work and I'd have a fantastic camera. Actually, I'd probably still bring my Galaxy Light, since I can load up its 64GB microSD card with music and stream music without ads (with no subscription) with Milk. Obviously, a removable battery and SD card slot would be great too, but coming from the 16gb Nexus 4, the 32gb on the G2 will be like heaven for me. Besides, I have my GL with 64gb card, a LG 8.3 with 64gb card, a Sansa .mp3 player with 40gb, and a 160gb iPod Classic, so I'm covered when it comes to media consumption.

I personally prefer buying the previous generation's flagship and saving. Obviously, I'd rather have the G3, but I don't need it. To be honest, I don't even really _need_ the G2, or any other phone for that matter. My Nexus 4 is fast enough and smooth as butter (or rather, it's LiquidSmooth). 2 years old and still going strong. In fact, it runs games better (just smaller) than my LG G Pad 8.3 because it has less than half the pixels to push. I'd say the Nexus 4 has at least another year of great life in it. The best "budget" phones out there only have a SD400/A305, inferior to the Nexus 4's S4 Pro/A320, and usually only 1GB RAM. Maybe when SD410s become more prevalent, The N4 will show its age against budget phones, but it'll still hold its own, and right now it beats the hell out of all of them.

Even if I could afford the G3 over the G2, I'd still get the G2 and use that $200 for something else, like a Moto X 2013. And please don't burn me at the stake for saying this, but I kinda even want to pick up an iPhone (*GASP!*). But it'd be a cheap 4s or maybe a 5/5c. One thing I do like (and hate) about my Galaxy Light is that it's small, because one doesn't always want a giant phone. But the list of small, _good_ Androids is extremely short (Droid Mini, Sony Z1C, Z3C), particularly in the camera department, and hate iProducts all you want, nobody can deny that iPhones take great pictures.

If you can wait a year, phones cost half as much and you can buy twice as many.:good: Just my opinion...

---------- Post added at 07:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




LiamAtkins90 said:


> I do love LG devices I must say.

Click to collapse



Something occurred to me a while ago...

I'm not really a brand loyalist; a good device is a good device regardless of brand. But my tablet is an LG, my computer's Blu-ray drive is an LG, my HDTV is an LG, my Blu-ray player is an LG, my Nexus 4 was made by LG, and my next phone will be an LG G2. And I can honestly say that apart from buying the same brand TV and Blu-ray player, it's all coincidence.


----------



## force70 (Dec 28, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, but I'm on a Dollar Menu and bottom shelf booze budget, and a used G3 is $200 more than a G2. With the G2 I wouldn't need to bring 2 phones to work and I'd have a fantastic camera. Actually, I'd probably still bring my Galaxy Light, since I can load up its 64GB microSD card with music and stream music without ads (with no subscription) with Milk. Obviously, a removable battery and SD card slot would be great too, but coming from the 16gb Nexus 4, the 32gb on the G2 will be like heaven for me. Besides, I have my GL with 64gb card, a LG 8.3 with 64gb card, a Sansa .mp3 player with 40gb, and a 160gb iPod Classic, so I'm covered when it comes to media consumption.
> 
> I personally prefer buying the previous generation's flagship and saving. Obviously, I'd rather have the G3, but I don't need it. To be honest, I don't even really _need_ the G2, or any other phone for that matter. My Nexus 4 is fast enough and smooth as butter (or rather, it's LiquidSmooth). 2 years old and still going strong. In fact, it runs games better (just smaller) than my LG G Pad 8.3 because it has less than half the pixels to push. I'd say the Nexus 4 has at least another year of great life in it. The best "budget" phones out there only have a SD400/A305, inferior to the Nexus 4's S4 Pro/A320, and usually only 1GB RAM. Maybe when SD410s become more prevalent, The N4 will show its age against budget phones, but it'll still hold its own, and right now it beats the hell out of all of them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i hear ya, im one of those early adopters lol...gota have the latest..doesnt always mean the greatest though thats for sure lol.

Im not a brand guy either, iv had htc's (still have my one x +) motos...great build quality, sammy, sony  and a couple LGs of course.

Dont get me wrong about the G2,it was one of the nicest devices ive ever had and if it had ext sd slot...id still be rocking it! The battery on that thing was crazy..better than my note 3 actually.

It would def be  huge jump from the nexus 4 especially with a good rom on it, see if you can find  pre kit kat one though..not sure if they ever did loki the kk bootloader?



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2.


----------



## ubigred (Dec 28, 2014)

Question: what are the benefits of 64bit processing? Is it over kill? 

Will the average consumer realize the difference?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Planterz (Dec 28, 2014)

force70 said:


> It would def be  huge jump from the nexus 4 especially with a good rom on it, see if you can find  pre kit kat one though..not sure if they ever did loki the kk bootloader?

Click to collapse



I don't know what you're talking about, and it sounds like I have a lot of reading to do. I saw that a lot of custom ROMs were available, so I thought I could just flash TWRP and put LiquidSmooth on it. Some preliminary poking around and it looks like downgrading is possible/necessary, so it appears I should be able to do what I want, but just more complicated than I assumed. Maybe I'll just keep it stock/rooted; some of the LG features are pretty cool.

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




ubigred said:


> Question: what are the benefits of 64bit processing?

Click to collapse



I'm definitely not knowledgeable to go into specifics, but 64 bit is obviously better. I mean, the SNES was better than the NES, right? and the N64 trumped both, didn't it?


> Is it over kill
> 
> Will the average consumer realize the difference??

Click to collapse



Perhaps not (but perhaps so...I don't know) at this very moment, but at the very least it's laying the groundwork for the future. In 2015 we'll be seeing phones and tables with octa-core 64 bit processors, 3-4GB RAM QHD and possibly UHD screens, Cat 5 and 6 LTE, and all sorts of tech that a couple years ago would have sounded like s#!t we'd only see in a James Cameron or J.J. Abrams movie.


----------



## Greencrow (Dec 28, 2014)

OK I changed my mind I'm now into meizu


----------



## patriotaki (Dec 28, 2014)

Im having trouble to decide which phone shouls i buy in the next few months..price is not a problem!

I loved the Note 4 for the very first time i saw it but its a huge phone and bulky feeling in the hands unlike LG G3 which feels small in the hand.

I heard the HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 that will be the best device ever full metal design and 64bit CPU etc..  should i wait for those devices or should i get the Note 4?


My main use of the phone is ALOT of texting,lots of pictures especially in low light, evernote,sharing stuff and excercises for university purposes,using 3G/4G alot dyring the day,viber,snapchat,facebook,youtube

Thats all i do with my current phone. The feature of Note 4 that converts image into editable text i think would be perfect for taking notes in the university.

What should i do guys?

Help me

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Epipongi89 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

Between Note 4, HTC One M8, and Iphone 6, which one is preferable? I'm considering for a new phone but I'm still confuse which one is better.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 29, 2014)

Epipongi89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Between Note 4, HTC One M8, and Iphone 6, which one is preferable? I'm considering for a new phone but I'm still confuse which one is better.

Click to collapse



Note 4, without a doubt.


----------



## Epipongi89 (Dec 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Note 4, without a doubt.

Click to collapse



How about ip6? is it not good enough compare with N4?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 29, 2014)

Epipongi89 said:


> How about ip6? is it not good enough compare with N4?

Click to collapse



Well, this is a forum dedicated (primarily) to hacking/modifying/developing Android, so you're not going to find many unbiased opinions here. iOS is a perfectly capable mobile operating system, but its closed nature and lack of customization ability draws scorn and derision from Android enthusiasts. Apart from changing the wallpaper, there's nothing within iOS to personalize it to make it your own - it'll look like every other damned iPhone out there. If you're OK with that, the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus are fine devices. Great cameras (especially the 6 Plus), fluid OS, great games and apps available, etc. If you're a "power user" though, you might want to go with Android, as there's lots you can do with Android that you can't with iOS. Especially if you're talking about the Note 4.


----------



## Epipongi89 (Dec 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Well, this is a forum dedicated (primarily) to hacking/modifying/developing Android, so you're not going to find many unbiased opinions here. iOS is a perfectly capable mobile operating system, but its closed nature and lack of customization ability draws scorn and derision from Android enthusiasts. Apart from changing the wallpaper, there's nothing within iOS to personalize it to make it your own - it'll look like every other damned iPhone out there. If you're OK with that, the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus are fine devices. Great cameras (especially the 6 Plus), fluid OS, great games and apps available, etc. If you're a "power user" though, you might want to go with Android, as there's lots you can do with Android that you can't with iOS. Especially if you're talking about the Note 4.

Click to collapse



Thanks bro for your opinion. That's the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## force70 (Dec 29, 2014)

Planterz said:


> Note 4, without a doubt.

Click to collapse



100% agree, no contest between note 4 and the other 2.

I have an iPhone 6 in the house and have used it....take my note 4 anyday.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Dec 29, 2014)

Notification LED enabled


----------



## J V E (Dec 29, 2014)

broke86 said:


> my next phone would have to be something under 300 € (new) and highly customizable.
> so i'm thinking about a oneplus one

Click to collapse



Mi3 or lg G2 too

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## scabbie1980 (Dec 29, 2014)

My next smartphone is going to be the mi5 seen some previews on it last night and can't wait til it come out. I already have the OnePlus one and the note 3.....

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## obladi64 (Dec 29, 2014)

For those who consider to buy LG2. I had such and I draw your attantion to the very weak GPS receiver. So if GPS and navigation itself is important to you think buying twice. There is no software solution for this problem. Please read after it. Apart from this it is very cool phone. I liked it.


----------



## motog98 (Dec 30, 2014)

BEST phone = Moto x 2014. Nothing really to beat it. looking to get the moto x 2015 when it releases. Can't wait for the design leaks.


----------



## innomi (Dec 30, 2014)

motog98 said:


> BEST phone = Moto x 2014. Nothing really to beat it. looking to get the moto x 2015 when it releases. Can't wait for the design leaks.

Click to collapse



That's your opinion. 
In my opinion the specs are weaker than my oneplus one. Plus the Moto is more expensive!  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB


----------



## motog98 (Dec 30, 2014)

innomi said:


> That's your opinion.
> In my opinion the specs are weaker than my oneplus one. Plus the Moto is more expensive!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn OnePlus One 64GB

Click to collapse



But feature wise i think the moto x is a killer smartphone. Considering the fact that he was spending on a note 4, i didn't take the price into consideration. No offence to anybody, just my 2 cents.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 30, 2014)

2014 Moto X would be a great phone if the battery wasn't so dinky. It's still a beast of a device...until the battery needs charging.


----------



## TnSniPer (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe .. A HTC m8 !! 

Sent from my GT-S7582 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## creme_egg (Dec 30, 2014)

S5 mini (£245) or Z1 Compact (£270)?

Considering that I want a new sim free mini phone for £270 or less which:

1. Has a good camera and a good screen

2. Doesn't randomly lag / hang when browsing facebook, chrome, instagram, reddit, whatsapp, youtube

3. Won't break / slow up / feel out dated in a few months

I don't care about touchwhiz, gimmicks (ie fingerprint scanner, heart rate, IR etc.), rooting, not fussed about gaming either.

Cheers


----------



## Salomanuel (Dec 30, 2014)

Guys I'm struggling:

One Plus One at 300€ or
LG G2 at 280€? 
(in one month I couldn't find it cheaper than that, I live in Italy)
Specwise the OPO is a wet dream, but it's seriously huge and I'm scared to break it.


----------



## force70 (Dec 30, 2014)

Salomanuel said:


> Guys I'm struggling:
> 
> One Plus One at 300€ or
> LG G2 at 280€?
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats a tough one,had the g2 and loved ot but 32gb of storage isnt enough. Updating to kit kat  broke the loki patch and i dont know if it ever got repatched..if not no development.

Opo has a bigger screen, double the storage and tons of development but god help u if anything goes wrong with it. Opo customer service is probably the worst in the business and there have been many issues with the device.

Id do some reading in the g2 forums to see if they got past the kit kat locked bootloader and in the opo forums to see if the newer devices are all fixed. I have one friend on here who loves his opo and i trust his opinion totally.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## pezza10 (Dec 30, 2014)

creme_egg said:


> S5 mini (£245) or Z1 Compact (£270)?
> 
> Considering that I want a new sim free mini phone for £270 or less which:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would say get the Z1 compact. I has much better specs than the S5 mini as it is basically a small Z1, which I owned and loved dearly. The Z1 compact is a much better buy in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## blurhns (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to buy soon a new phone (2014 flagships) but i'm very confused.
First of all i have 3 options : s5/htc one m8 or iph 5s (i don't like the 6 and it's too expensive now)
I like all of them, but its hard to choose.
I'm gonna buy a new phone since my 2y old s2 is dead now and i need to pickup one of these 3 since late feb.
For start, i think i'm into ios devices cuz i like the software and i don't mind i can't customize all things and ****. i just want a phone which works. The 5s aluminium body and m8 are sweet but the m8 is fairly big(i got small hands- boy) and i think 4-4.3'' is perfect for me. I like the software and hardware of 5s and the apps on the appstore(only for ios). Gaming just works good and doesn't crash or lag like android did (gta sa on any android device at high lags but on iph 5s/6 no lag). The slow-mo and the camera are a + for 5s even that the s5 have a fairly better camera. But besides all goodies of ios i'm affraid to pass-by android. I like it a lot, even if it's buggy. I like that i can change my interface everytime and put new custom roms and other things. 
what should i buy or what i shouldn't guys? Arguments please. Thank you all.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 31, 2014)

blurhns said:


> I need to buy soon a new phone (2014 flagships) but i'm very confused.
> First of all i have 3 options : s5/htc one m8 or iph 5s (i don't like the 6 and it's too expensive now)
> I like all of them, but its hard to choose.
> I'm gonna buy a new phone since my 2y old s2 is dead now and i need to pickup one of these 3 since late feb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Sony Z1 Compact or Z3 Compact are by far the best smaller Android phones available.


----------



## Rio Rapha (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello , i need a gaming device for play long times (almost 5hours / day) and Best Camera for SELFIE  what should i buy ? Between Z1,Z1 compact , S4 , Or any suggest ? My budget is $850. New or 2nd device is same for me  Happy New Years ::Vodka::


----------



## papa_Lutz (Dec 31, 2014)

Maybe HTC Desire Eye?


----------



## force70 (Dec 31, 2014)

blurhns said:


> I need to buy soon a new phone (2014 flagships) but i'm very confused.
> First of all i have 3 options : s5/htc one m8 or iph 5s (i don't like the 6 and it's too expensive now)
> I like all of them, but its hard to choose.
> I'm gonna buy a new phone since my 2y old s2 is dead now and i need to pickup one of these 3 since late feb.
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those 3 s5 would be an easy choice for me for a few reasons.

Better camera than m8 by far 
Removable battery 
Tons of development support as long as you get one with an. Unlocked  BL.
Waterproofing if that is relevant for you

And sammy devices are just so easy to work on and mod.

M8 would be 2nd choice.

Iphone 5 series wouldn't use if someone gave it to me lol


Have you considered the LG G3?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 31, 2014)

If lagging bothers you I wouldn't go for the Samsung. M8 would be the smoothest. Bug wise iOS is just as buggy these days. If you really think you're going to like the iPhone better than go for it. It's not for me but maybe it is for you.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xOutcasTx (Dec 31, 2014)

Tablet for around £120? Want ability to root and custom roms if avaliable

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## efgpho3nix (Jan 1, 2015)

xOutcasTx said:


> Tablet for around £120? Want ability to root and custom roms if avaliable
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus 7 ?

Sent from my Nokia_XL


----------



## blurhns (Jan 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Out of those 3 s5 would be an easy choice for me for a few reasons.
> 
> Better camera than m8 by far
> Removable battery
> ...

Click to collapse



g3 is too big. same as m8 and s5. i like the fingerprint on s5 but i love more sense 6 and besides that i like iphone for the apps. like instagram and the camera app and hyperlapse and all the other things that just work.  - even some games are dedicated to ios and almost all games are very good.
i think i will wait till march and see all the new flagships like hima or s6 (i think i would chose hima-htc one m9, cuz leaks show that it has a 5'' screen 1080p - big but not that big, the speakers and the logo took a lot of the screen size; and a new improved camera )
i'm not really that kind of guy that wants to change the interface and other stuff(maybe when i'm bored i put custom roms) ). i just want a phone that don't lag, work fast, have dedicated good apps, a decent or even a good camera and a battery that lasts a day - i don't mind to last 15838158 days because i charge my phone everynight and i got no problem with that.


----------



## toxicdevil (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey guys I was thinking of getting a Nexus 7 2013 but it has no sd card slot, is older with a slower CPU and a small screen size and the price difference is not much.
Now I am thinking of Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 16 gb  I will buy in around a month so please suggest if there is any better tablet in this price range.
My main purpose is browsing , reading and gaming . 
Will 2 gb RAM be enough?
 I have never used memory card so if i use one with this model will i be able to install games on it?
Also how is Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4's battery life?
 Some online reviews said that it is really good while others said that it is really terrible.


----------



## vesu (Jan 1, 2015)

Im currently using N5 but I want something smaller cuz I have small hands. I could sell N5 and get new Moto G 4g but im guessing it wont get next "big" update? Moto G (gen1) just feels nice in the hand and I've heard it has good batterylife, but its definetly a downgrade from N5. Is there any alternatives? (~4.5" screen,good battery,future updates, not too expensive)


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jan 1, 2015)

toxicdevil said:


> Hey guys I was thinking of getting a Nexus 7 2013 but it has no sd card slot, is older with a slower CPU and a small screen size and the price difference is not much.
> Now I am thinking of Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 16 gb  I will buy in around a month so please suggest if there is any better tablet in this price range.
> My main purpose is browsing , reading and gaming .
> Will 2 gb RAM be enough?
> ...

Click to collapse



Tab 8.4
You can install game data on the external SD card but you need to root the device.
Battery life depends on how you use it. 
(I get 3-4 hours screen on time on my Nexus 5 the Tab has double the battery capacity) gaming I get a little over 3. To be fair I only play about an hour of games and just general use for the rest. 
As far as development goes its got good attention from devs, if you like that path. 
Don't forget it has twice the pixels to push so it won't be as good as other S800 devices because of this, maybe over clocking will help.


----------



## xOutcasTx (Jan 1, 2015)

efgpho3nix said:


> Nexus 7 ?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia_XL

Click to collapse




The 2012 one? How is it holding up with lollipop and games?

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## yash1n (Jan 1, 2015)

xOutcasTx said:


> The 2012 one? How is it holding up with lollipop and games?
> 
> Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



 good phone  . i buy SGS5


----------



## Planterz (Jan 1, 2015)

vesu said:


> Im currently using N5 but I want something smaller cuz I have small hands. I could sell N5 and get new Moto G 4g but im guessing it wont get next "big" update? Moto G (gen1) just feels nice in the hand and I've heard it has good batterylife, but its definetly a downgrade from N5. Is there any alternatives? (~4.5" screen,good battery,future updates, not too expensive)

Click to collapse



2013 Moto X. 4.7" screen, but its overall dimensions are actually smaller than the Moto G 2013.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 1, 2015)

That or nexus 4. My girlfriend has the moto x and I downgraded from n5 to n4 and I find the n4 and moto x form factor feel pretty similar. I find the nexus feels slightly quicker. I can hardly feel a difference between it and the nexus 5 I had before. Camera isn't quite as good though, but battery is similar on all 3.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vesu (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for your answers. Old moto x isnt available here in finland and I just dont like the look of N4. If I dont get moto g 4g, I might see what phones early 2015 gives us.


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jan 1, 2015)

What's been the word about the Droid Turbo? I'm wondering if this phone will see much development. Thanks


----------



## upsidekiwi (Jan 2, 2015)

Thinking about getting a Z3 in copper. Originally was going to get a compact but I reckon it's just not big enough.


----------



## fobifaif (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi, i'm still looking for a decent tablet for 200€ or less.  (I've already asked that question about a week ago but back then, the only recommendation i got was the LG G Pad 8.3 which is still listed for ~250€....)

Thank you in advance for your help! 

Edit: After doing some research on my own, i've come up with 2 potential tablets for 199€ each:
Acer Iconia Tab 8 A1-840FHD
Asus MeMO Pad 7 ME572C

Maybe someone has any experience with one of those? Or maybe there are other good alternatives that i missed?


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 2, 2015)

Ordered OnePlus One. My first android phone


----------



## gabriele.ceranto (Jan 2, 2015)

fobifaif said:


> Hi, i'm still looking for a decent tablet for 200€ or less.  (I've already asked that question about a week ago but back then, the only recommendation i got was the LG G Pad 8.3 which is still listed for ~250€....)
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's long time from this post. Some feedback? I'm looking for cheap tablet for my wife..


----------



## xKadish (Jan 2, 2015)

I asked a few people and watched many YouTube videos on this topic before switching from iOS to Android. My final decision was the LG G2, which is not yet outdated despite the LG G3 release. Even at this time, this phone runs amazingly and I am running Android 5.0 Lollipop. I never have any lag in any game, the screen size is great, and no pixels can be seen on the display. The speakers aren't the best, so I recommend ear buds for listening to music, but the sound is good for video playback. I really enjoy this phone and I am thinking of buying the LG G3 or G4 in a year when my upgrade is available! And if I could upgrade right now, I would either pick between the OnePlus One or the LG G3, both great phones.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 2, 2015)

sabrefresco said:


> Ordered OnePlus One. My first android phone

Click to collapse





xKadish said:


> I asked a few people and watched many YouTube videos on this topic before switching from iOS to Android. My final decision was the LG G2, which is not yet outdated despite the LG G3 release. Even at this time, this phone runs amazingly and I am running Android 5.0 Lollipop. I never have any lag in any game, the screen size is great, and no pixels can be seen on the display. The speakers aren't the best, so I recommend ear buds for listening to music, but the sound is good for video playback. I really enjoy this phone and I am thinking of buying the LG G3 or G4 in a year when my upgrade is available! And if I could upgrade right now, I would either pick between the OnePlus One or the LG G3, both great phones.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the light! You'll both soon wonder how you suffered with the limitations of iOS for so long.


----------



## sabrefresco (Jan 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Welcome to the light! You'll both soon wonder how you suffered with the limitations of iOS for so long.

Click to collapse



I am already getting the vibe. Spent an hour or so and learnt quite a lot about ROMs/MultiRom options etc. I am amazed at the community here  And I thought jalbreaking was fun


----------



## SmallDesires (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, out of curiosity, given that I see so many people recommend LG phones in here, does that mean they improved on their software support? Because what they did to the Optimus 4X HD should be considered a crime.


----------



## s8freak (Jan 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Thats a tough one,had the g2 and loved ot but 32gb of storage isnt enough. Updating to kit kat  broke the loki patch and i dont know if it ever got repatched..if not no development.
> 
> Opo has a bigger screen, double the storage and tons of development but god help u if anything goes wrong with it. Opo customer service is probably the worst in the business and there have been many issues with the device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 thank you my far north friend maybe the loneliness of being snowed in 9 months out of the year  hasn't totally fried your synapses LOL.
Yep I've had zero issues with the OPO excellent device I do believe I'm done with Sammys locked down boot loaders 
I LOVE THIS PHONE:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## force70 (Jan 2, 2015)

s5freak said:


> @force70 thank you my far north friend maybe the loneliness of being snowed in 9 months out of the year  hasn't totally fried your synapses LOL.
> Yep I've had zero issues with the OPO excellent device I do believe I'm done with Sammys locked down boot loaders
> I LOVE THIS PHONE:thumbup::thumbup:

Click to collapse



And there you go for anyone wondering about the OPO.
Freak is a pro and you can trust his opinion...damn maybe ill buy one now lol since i cant get a white 64gb nexus 6 in my cold ass country

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## xxboraxx (Jan 3, 2015)

nexus 6 is going to be my next....


----------



## s8freak (Jan 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> And there you go for anyone wondering about the OPO.
> Freak is a pro and you can trust his opinion...damn maybe ill buy one now lol since i cant get a white 64gb nexus 6 in my cold ass country
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



I think I'll be changing my screen name now @force70


----------



## fobifaif (Jan 3, 2015)

gabriele.ceranto said:


> It's long time from this post. Some feedback? I'm looking for cheap tablet for my wife..

Click to collapse



I've ordered the Acer now, can tell you how it is when i get it on monday.


----------



## metty1 (Jan 3, 2015)

*Hard decision*

Help me..
Cant decide between moto x (2013) and nexus 5.. They are both outdated, is it still worth to buy one of them?
Had SGS 4 before and dont liked the interface and the user experience at all. 
I like the pure Android experience more 
So I watched videos all day but didn't got to a decision..
What are your Favourites with pure android (stuff like motorola or cm is okay), screen size between 4,5 and 5" and the newest android releases?
let me know

greetings from germany (sorry for bad english:silly
Lg mrmetty


----------



## gabriele.ceranto (Jan 3, 2015)

fobifaif said:


> I've ordered the Acer now, can tell you how it is when i get it on monday.

Click to collapse



Thanx!


----------



## guitardedhero (Jan 3, 2015)

What's the easiest vzw phone to root available thru edge so i can recommend to a friend?


----------



## mikee286 (Jan 3, 2015)

I am looking for a tablet in the 7-10 inch range that has good support for custom roms.  I was told to come to this thread by another member even thought its for phones.  I currently have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 running slim lp and the battery is dying and the proprietary sync cable is hanging on by a thread (literally)  I looked at the tab 4 and tab 3 series but there doesn't seem to be any development going on there.  I am willing to spend up to 220$

thank you


----------



## Planterz (Jan 3, 2015)

mikee286 said:


> I am looking for a tablet in the 7-10 inch range that has good support for custom roms.  I was told to come to this thread by another member even thought its for phones.  I currently have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 running slim lp and the battery is dying and the proprietary sync cable is hanging on by a thread (literally)  I looked at the tab 4 and tab 3 series but there doesn't seem to be any development going on there.  I am willing to spend up to 220$
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



You can find a 2013 Nexus 7 32GB for that price, or a 16GB for $150.


----------



## mikee286 (Jan 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You can find a 2013 Nexus 7 32GB for that price, or a 16GB for $150.

Click to collapse




I have a 64gb sd card though that I would like to use and can't with a nexus


----------



## fobifaif (Jan 4, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You can find a 2013 Nexus 7 32GB for that price, or a 16GB for $150.

Click to collapse



Where do you guys find those prices? Nexus 7 would have been my first choice but it was nowhere to be found for less than 250€ (~300$) and i'm talking about the 16GB !


----------



## bhumik147 (Jan 4, 2015)

*yep*

Once and for ever , 1+1 is best , cheaper : micromax yureka, n6 for android lovers, and for richies there  always are iphones


----------



## Merith (Jan 4, 2015)

Next HTC-Smartphone after one M8 and tablet will be the next Nexus.


----------



## wolfson61 (Jan 4, 2015)

My next phone will be anyphone that CM team sapports... :thumbup:

Sent from my K1 turbo using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wrongitdoo (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a developer edition phone on the Verizon network? Or does a DE matter in regards to root? I miss being a superuser!


----------



## kitesoftware (Jan 4, 2015)

*i have asus zenfone 5*

hey guys i am using zenfone 5 . how can it be rooted any idea?


----------



## dutchman1993 (Jan 5, 2015)

Note5? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tralchonok (Jan 5, 2015)

Xperia Z3 Compact!


----------



## umeshxda (Jan 5, 2015)

*[Discussion] What's your next smartphone / W*

suggest a best phone in 16000-20000 rs....



*Sent from my D2302 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## krismask (Jan 5, 2015)

RootLord said:


> suggest a best phone in 16000-20000 rs....
> 
> 
> 
> *Sent from my D2302 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*

Click to collapse



Consider getting Oneplus One @ Rs.21000/- It is the best phone you could get this price range with 3GB ram, 2.5 GHz quad core and amazing hardware overall.  I got one for my aunt and the phone is too good. Camera is amazing. Multi tasking , Gaming is brilliant. Tried Ashphalt 8 and works without any lags.

If you could brief little more on your requirements, it will be easy for other senior members to throw in some more options.


----------



## mesang (Jan 5, 2015)

The UMi Zero is my new favorite. Though not as known as other brands I love it till now. Same screen as a Galaxy S5 and a Sony camera on the back. Only thing missing is 4G but that's not a big deal in my opinion.

Normally I'm using the Xperia Z1 Compact which I love as well but I'm tempted to keep the UMi even though it isn't as powerfull.


----------



## umeshxda (Jan 5, 2015)

krismask said:


> Consider getting Oneplus One @ Rs.21000/- It is the best phone you could get this price range with 3GB ram, 2.5 GHz quad core and amazing hardware overall. I got one for my aunt and the phone is too good. Camera is amazing. Multi tasking , Gaming is brilliant. Tried Ashphalt 8 and works without any lags.
> 
> If you could brief little more on your requirements, it will be easy for other senior members to throw in some more options.

Click to collapse



I have already know oneplusone,  but i need some more options


----------



## krismask (Jan 5, 2015)

RootLord said:


> I have already know oneplusone,  but i need some more options

Click to collapse



ok. I considered Huawei Honor 6, HTC Desire 816G , Moto X(1st Gen) & LG G3 before ordering One+1. If you aren't specific about a Android mobile, Iphone 4S is available less than 20K now.  A bigger screen 6 inch Nokia 1320 windows is also a good option if you are game for Windows mobile.


----------



## Cod3AlchemisT (Jan 5, 2015)

Which phone should I buy??
25000-30000 rs (450-500$) budget

What I have been thinking: 
One plus one
Nexus 5 64gb

Any suggestions are welcome!!

Sent from my Micromax A116i.


----------



## vladniko (Jan 5, 2015)

Htc one m9


----------



## BrownDog99 (Jan 5, 2015)

That's for you to decide.  If you mean upgrading their phones, yes that's improved dramatically.  If you're talking about the locked bootloader.  No they suck, thank God we got a unlock finally.  Although the verizion g3 was unlocked only

---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

I think the newest developer phone is moto x *2.  Not positive.  Root doesn't need an unlocked bootloader, only if you want to flash custom kernel.  Most roms use custom kernel if not all.  I don't think you will have an issue with any popular phone rooting it.  Samsung comes with an unlocked bootloader, if you want easiest hacking available.  Also the Nexus 5 or 6, would be a good choice because it has an unlocked bootloader.  Even the g3 on verizion has an unlocked bootloader

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------

If the sony ultra 2 come cwith an 810 prossesor and a good camera, I think that may be my next choice


----------



## xDroidZz (Jan 7, 2015)

metty1 said:


> Help me..
> Cant decide between moto x (2013) and nexus 5.. They are both outdated, is it still worth to buy one of them?
> Had SGS 4 before and dont liked the interface and the user experience at all.
> I like the pure Android experience more
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5. Hands down. I just got my Galaxy S4 and i love it. S4 is actually better than moto x and the nexus 5 but its your decision. Good luck choosing.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:36 PM ----------




Cod3AlchemisT said:


> Which phone should I buy??
> 25000-30000 rs (450-500$) budget
> 
> What I have been thinking:
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus one for sure. You cant get 4K recording on the nexus 5 but if you want the first in line for upgrades go with the nexus 5

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




RootLord said:


> I have already know oneplusone,  but i need some more options

Click to collapse



Thats your one and only option for the price and specs. 

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------




kitesoftware said:


> hey guys i am using zenfone 5 . how can it be rooted any idea?

Click to collapse



Google.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------




wolfson61 said:


> My next phone will be anyphone that CM team sapports... :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my K1 turbo using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Then its micromax.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Razerbann (Jan 7, 2015)

Which phone is better between s4 mini and htc sense ?


----------



## hajit (Jan 7, 2015)

Cod3AlchemisT said:


> Which phone should I buy??
> 25000-30000 rs (450-500$) budget
> 
> What I have been thinking:
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One is better, but it's a big phone. You can navigate nexus 5 with one hand easily, on OnePlus One it's more harder


----------



## wolfson61 (Jan 7, 2015)

Which model of micramax does CM team supports? 

Sent from my K1 turbo using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Gemfruit (Jan 7, 2015)

*Making The Switch, Which Smartphone To Choose?*

I'm looking to finally make the switch to a smartphone (currently using an LG Xpression), and could use some help ironing out which phone I get. A few details:

*Budget* $200 - $350 (Anything over $300 or $350 needs serious reasoning)

*Experience* While I don't currently have a smart phone, I'm a very techy person. I'm a programmer, play games, know how to root, etc. That being said, I mainly want the phone for mobile internet access, fitness apps, music, and light gaming. I'd love to be able to play Asphalt 8 (and similar quality performing games), but it's not a necessity.

*Phones on my radar* I've currently been looking at the OPO, Nexus 5, Moto X (1st gen), and the Moto G (specifically the 2nd gen, LTE version just announced). As my price suggests, I'm kind of looking for a budget phone, but if I'm going to make the switch, I also don't want a piece of garbage phone. The initial cost of the phone is nothing compared to the bills, so might as well do it right. I really had my eye on the Moto G 2nd gen LTE version, but it seems that China is getting that first, and It's unknown when we'll get it (anyone know?). I'm also starting to feel that the specs are slightly outdated, though I'm not sure.

*Screen Size* I'm really leaning towards a 5'' screen, as 5.5'' seems a bit too big. If anyone suggests a phone of that size, please chime in on how it feels compared to a 5''.

That about sums it up. I'm looking for a decent mid-range or higher phone, unlocked, with the above conditions. Can anyone help me out? I know a fair amount about each phone (to an extent), so if you suggest one, please share why you feel that way.


----------



## ubigred (Jan 7, 2015)

Gemfruit said:


> I'm looking to finally make the switch to a smartphone (currently using an LG Xpression), and could use some help ironing out which phone I get. A few details:
> 
> *Budget* $200 - $350 (Anything over $300 or $350 needs serious reasoning)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Zte Zmax
Samsung S5
LG L70

Sent from my SM-N910P


----------



## briankfree (Jan 7, 2015)

hajit said:


> OnePlus One is better, but it's a big phone. You can navigate nexus 5 with one hand easily, on OnePlus One it's more harder

Click to collapse



I own both devices, and I can say I still love my Nexus 5. The OnePlus One is also a great phone, but was just a little too big for me (once it was in a case).  The deal breaker for me was that the Nexus 5 battery life just doesnt seem to match that of the OnePlus One, S5, Note 4 or LG G3.  I'm personally looking to switch my daily driver from my LG G3 to something else, but I can't decide myself.  The Moto X 2014 looks good, but i have heard things about screen burn in and poor battery life. I have heard good things about the Note 4, but it's big and runs TouchWiz.  The Nexus 6 I was hoping would be the phone I could replace my Nexus 5 with, but its massive and has been reported to have some screen burn in as well.  Outside of those devices, I really don't have any mainstream devices left to try. Does anyone else have recommendations on a phone they really like?


----------



## s8freak (Jan 7, 2015)

hajit said:


> OnePlus One is better, but it's a big phone. You can navigate nexus 5 with one hand easily, on OnePlus One it's more harder

Click to collapse



Its not that big its right in between the S5 and Note4 I have the S5 and my wife has the Note4.
The OPO is thin and very solid device especially with the Sandstone back it feels like felt and very comfortable in the hand. All I have on mine is a tempered glass screen protector.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 7, 2015)

I will be upgrading my samsung galaxy ace 2 soon, and I wish my upgrade to be good enough to play downloaded videos without it lagging because it doesn't have enough processing power.

I wish to stay with android and wondered what the Samsung Galaxy SIII or mini was like?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 7, 2015)

Gemfruit said:


> *Phones on my radar* I've currently been looking at the OPO, Nexus 5, Moto X (1st gen), and the Moto G (specifically the 2nd gen, LTE version just announced). As my price suggests, I'm kind of looking for a budget phone, but if I'm going to make the switch, I also don't want a piece of garbage phone. The initial cost of the phone is nothing compared to the bills, so might as well do it right. I really had my eye on the Moto G 2nd gen LTE version, but it seems that China is getting that first, and It's unknown when we'll get it (anyone know?). I'm also starting to feel that the specs are slightly outdated, though I'm not sure.
> 
> *Screen Size* I'm really leaning towards a 5'' screen, as 5.5'' seems a bit too big. If anyone suggests a phone of that size, please chime in on how it feels compared to a 5''.
> 
> That about sums it up. I'm looking for a decent mid-range or higher phone, unlocked, with the above conditions. Can anyone help me out? I know a fair amount about each phone (to an extent), so if you suggest one, please share why you feel that way.

Click to collapse



The Moto G's hardware is sufficient to run Android and basic apps without stutter or lag, but it's not something that you'll want to play intense games like Asphalt 8 on. 

What you want to look at is flagships, but from the previous generation. Like a Galaxy S4, LG G2, HTC One M7, or Moto X 2013. I'm planning on picking up an LG G2 myself, either used off Swappa or new (from Hong Kong) off eBay for around $250USD. The hardware is still extremely competent and is far better than anything you'll find in a new "budget" device like a Moto G. The Galaxy S4's internals are a little weaker, but it has the advantage of a replaceable battery and microSD card slot. The One M7 has excellent build quality and the front-facing speakers make gaming and media a joy, although the screen is slightly smaller that the G2 or S4. The Moto X's internals might not seem impressive on paper, but they work great in reality. It has some cool features like ambient notifications, and the phone is perhaps the most ergonomic, easy to use and easy to pocket device around. Plus you can find them for dirt cheap; almost as cheap as a 2014 Moto G.

As for when "we're" getting the Moto G LTE, that depends on who "we" are. I get the impression that you're American, but I could be wrong (XDA is a British site, by the way). I know what you know. I've read about it coming to Brazil and China, but that's it so far. I imagine North America will be getting it too. Google just pulled the 2013 Moto G GPE (Google Play Edition) from their site, so that could mean that they're planning on a GPE edition of the 2014 Moto G, but that's just a guess on my part.

I think though, that you should look long and hard (giggity) at an LG G2 and also consider an M7 and S4.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info.

I don't really play games it's normally videos either streaming or downloaded.

I need a microsd slot and phone that will take 32gb card.

Do the batteries last longer on phones that don't have a removable battery?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> Do the batteries last longer on phones that don't have a removable battery?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you mean by "last longer", but the answer either way is no. And obviously, the bigger the battery, the longer it lasts, regardless of brand. For example, the Moto X 2014 has a pretty dinky battery, yet the Motorola Droid Turbo has a gargantuan one, and neither are removable. 

A removable battery means 2 things.

First is the obvious. If the battery is replaceable, that means you can carry a spare one and swap it out in seconds. Handy to have. Going from a "dumb" phone to a smart phone might give you a bit of shock in terms of battery life expectancy. The big screens are a huge drain on batteries, and playing games is an even bigger drain. A phone that might last a few days on stand-by in your pocket or by your bed will only last a few hours playing games or watching videos.

Less obvious is that batteries don't last forever over hundreds of charges. After ~500 charges, a lithium based battery will lose upwards of 20% its original capacity and will suffer performance degradation. One can easily achieve that mark within a year. If the battery isn't swappable (with one off eBay or Amazon for $10), then that means your phone could "die", or at the least need a new battery. Depending on the phone and manufacturer, that could mean an intrusive (and warranty-voiding) disassembly that is relatively easy (like an LG), or damned near impossible (like an HTC).


----------



## Gemfruit (Jan 8, 2015)

*Making The Switch, Which Smartphone To Choose?*



Planterz said:


> The Moto G's hardware is sufficient to run Android and basic apps without stutter or lag, but it's not something that you'll want to play intense games like Asphalt 8 on.
> 
> What you want to look at is flagships, but from the previous generation. Like a Galaxy S4, LG G2, HTC One M7, or Moto X 2013. I'm planning on picking up an LG G2 myself, either used off Swappa or new (from Hong Kong) off eBay for around $250USD. The hardware is still extremely competent and is far better than anything you'll find in a new "budget" device like a Moto G. The Galaxy S4's internals are a little weaker, but it has the advantage of a replaceable battery and microSD card slot. The One M7 has excellent build quality and the front-facing speakers make gaming and media a joy, although the screen is slightly smaller that the G2 or S4. The Moto X's internals might not seem impressive on paper, but they work great in reality. It has some cool features like ambient notifications, and the phone is perhaps the most ergonomic, easy to use and easy to pocket device around. Plus you can find them for dirt cheap; almost as cheap as a 2014 Moto G.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you may have sold me on the LG G2. I've just done quite a bit of reading, and I like what I see. I wish it took an SD card, but I'm honestly not the type to hoard a million apps, or more than 2-5 gigs of music, so I should be fine. You mentioned ordering one from Hong Kong for $250, while I see them on Amazon for roughly $300. Is the $250 before or after shipping? I have Amazon prime, so it might just be worth ordering it and getting it within 2 days, for $50 more (or less, depending on if shipping is included in your price).

Also, pardon my ignorance on the assumed US comment - I was in a rush to make the post and get some info (made the account specifically to ask, though I suspect I'll find myself around here in the future). Thanks a lot for the LG G2 recommendation, as I'd somehow missed that phone entirely in my search for a new phone.

One last thing I could use help with. Assuming I go with the LG G2, which version on Amazon should I go with (there are a few)? For the 32GB versions, I see a GSM version for $350~, and an ATT unlocked version for $299~. I myself currently use ATT, but I could potentially switch to Sprint in the future (kind of the point of going unlocked, freedom to move). What's the best 32GB unlocked version you see on Amazon for my needs? Thanks again, the information has been much appreciated.


----------



## cghh07 (Jan 8, 2015)

Why not get a OnePlus One?

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2015)

Gemfruit said:


> I think you may have sold me on the LG G2. I've just done quite a bit of reading, and I like what I see. I wish it took an SD card, but I'm honestly not the type to hoard a million apps, or more than 2-5 gigs of music, so I should be fine. You mentioned ordering one from Hong Kong for $250, while I see them on Amazon for roughly $300. Is the $250 before or after shipping? I have Amazon prime, so it might just be worth ordering it and getting it within 2 days, for $50 more (or less, depending on if shipping is included in your price).

Click to collapse



I was looking at eBay and the T-Mobile USA specific variant. Other variants might have different availability/pricing.



> Also, pardon my ignorance on the assumed US comment - I was in a rush to make the post and get some info (made the account specifically to ask, though I suspect I'll find myself around here in the future). Thanks a lot for the LG G2 recommendation, as I'd somehow missed that phone entirely in my search for a new phone.
> 
> One last thing I could use help with. Assuming I go with the LG G2, which version on Amazon should I go with (there are a few)? For the 32GB versions, I see a GSM version for $350~, and an ATT unlocked version for $299~. I myself currently use ATT, but I could potentially switch to Sprint in the future (kind of the point of going unlocked, freedom to move). What's the best 32GB unlocked version you see on Amazon for my needs? Thanks again, the information has been much appreciated.

Click to collapse



Your nationality isn't my concern, but where you are and plan to use your phone is. In the US AT&T and Sprint phones typically aren't usable on each other's networks. In fact, apart from the Nexus 6, the only choice you have in switching back and forth with the same phone is with AT&T and T-Mobile and their MVNOs. If you're not in the US, you need to check what bands the carriers in that country uses and find the model with the appropriate supportt.


----------



## pezza10 (Jan 8, 2015)

So here is my predicament. So I am looking at a new phone. December last year I bought a Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE (i9210) which I was planning to use until new devices get released, specifically with the Snapdragon 810. However, it seems that the device I bought has a few issues. The battery life is appalling, it needs to be charged 2-3 times a day, I have a feeling it is water damaged as it keeps restarting and cannot hold 4G connection after using WiFi and it also has basically no development at all and i really don't like Touchwhiz but I can live with it. Now that over and done with, I really don't know if I can wait until these new devices come out as it won't probably be until April when they will be available in Australia. Now if I can't wait my choices are the LG G3, HTC One M8 and either the Z3 or Z3 Compact. I do love the size of the Z3 Compact but I also love the design and Sense on the M8. The G3 is the best bang for your buck. Now, I could get one of these and when the new devices come out, sell it. But that is my predicament, buy now or wait.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 8, 2015)

Gemfruit said:


> I think you may have sold me on the LG G2. I've just done quite a bit of reading, and I like what I see. I wish it took an SD card, but I'm honestly not the type to hoard a million apps, or more than 2-5 gigs of music, so I should be fine.

Click to collapse



When you say this do you mean that it doesn't take an external micro SDCard?

If that is the case I take it that they have at least 32mb on internal memory and that all apps and music are installed on such?

I am used to having the external SDCard which I store my music on.


----------



## cobyman7035 (Jan 8, 2015)

mikee286 said:


> I am looking for a tablet in the 7-10 inch range that has good support for custom roms.  I was told to come to this thread by another member even thought its for phones.  I currently have a galaxy tab 2 7.0 running slim lp and the battery is dying and the proprietary sync cable is hanging on by a thread (literally)  I looked at the tab 4 and tab 3 series but there doesn't seem to be any development going on there.  I am willing to spend up to 220$
> 
> thank you

Click to collapse



Nexus 7fhd 2013... My main device on the go.. Prolly get it for 150used on kj or cl

Via my NeXus™ 7FHD on XDA Premium app


----------



## trotos (Jan 8, 2015)

*max 5", at least 1 GB RAM*

Hi,
I am looking for a new phone, I want it to be more than 4" and less than 5", lots of ram and bellow 300euros. I need it to be fast even when I got facebook, instagram and other heavy and crapy applications. all,
Maybe future proof device like 4 cores?
Also, I live in Greece but I can get my stuff from germany (friend works there).
I was looking for something like these:
LG Google Nexus 4
Samsung Galaxy S3 Neo
Amazon Fire
Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini 
Samsung Galaxy S4 Zoom
Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE
Huawei Ascend P6 
HTC One mini 

anything else???

Mo*to*ro*la Moto X (I can nto find any specific forum for that one!!!)
Samsung Galaxy S5 mini (that is a little bit more expensive but if it worth it)


----------



## patriotaki (Jan 8, 2015)

trotos said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a new phone, I want it to be more than 4" and less than 5", lots of ram and bellow 300euros. I need it to be fast even when I got facebook, instagram and other heavy and crapy applications. all,
> Maybe future proof device like 4 cores?
> Also, I live in Greece but I can get my stuff from germany (friend works there).
> ...

Click to collapse



I got my S3 3 years ago! its still is an awesome phone good screen size,good camera and not that much lag..the only downside is the battery life..it hardly reaches half day with heavy use.. So i would suggest you the S3 Neo if the battery issue is fixed

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fruity_senpai (Jan 8, 2015)

hey a friend of mine wants my advice on her new smartphone but i don't know which one to  suggest because i am totally satisfied with my nexus 5. She plans on getting the s5 but i don't know imo the samsung devices are pricy and they are shipped with a lot of bloat so i wanted to ask you guys for something like the s5 if there is.


----------



## Gemfruit (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Why not a one plus one*



cghh07 said:


> Why not get a OnePlus One?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The phone is amazing on paper, and the specs for the price are undeniably amazing, but the phone is just too big for me. 5'' screens, give or take, are perfect in my eyes, and while the LG G2 has a 5.2'' screen, it has a VERY thin bezel, where as the OPO has a 5.5'' screen, and average bezel. While that is pretty minor, it's the tipping point on form factor comfort for me.

That aside, I've looked at the specs of both, read about both phones (even on the OPO forums), and there are discussions there where various users prefer the LG G2 over the OPO. Both phones are great, I'm just leaning towards the LG G2 mainly for the size.


----------



## disclwd65 (Jan 8, 2015)

whats a better phone one motorola nexus 6 or an note 4? i'm still using an gs3 with 5.0.2 works great though, but i really need to upgrade any time soon
any advice is welcome!  

thx in advance


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2015)

disclwd65 said:


> whats a better phone one motorola nexus 6 or an note 4? i'm still using an gs3 with 5.0.2 works great though, but i really need to upgrade any time soon
> any advice is welcome!
> 
> thx in advance

Click to collapse



They both have there strong points.

Note 4:

Amazing screen
Removable battery
Expandable storage
Spen if you use it
Development taking off
Camera is amazing

Nexus:

6" screen
Front facing stereo speakers
Development is king of course.

My 2 biggest issues with the nexus, like all nexus devices before it are no expandable storage and non removable battery.

My only issue with my note 4 is the screen is too small..it should have been 6"

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## disclwd65 (Jan 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> They both have there strong points.
> 
> Note 4:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well thats my main concern aswell about the nexus the lack of sc-card so im really hanging towards note4 but i'll keep my options open! the galaxy alpha with octacore is out now so i'm still waiting te read user-reviews and make my decision! thx a lot man!! appreciate it


----------



## cam_hamlin (Jan 9, 2015)

I like sleek phones and specs aren't everything to me anymore so I'm leaning towards the Blu Vivo Air.  If I was going for high end proly the new LG GFlex 2 just announced at CES .  but I swap phones so much I'll end up changing my mind


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 9, 2015)

disclwd65 said:


> whats a better phone one motorola nexus 6 or an note 4? i'm still using an gs3 with 5.0.2 works great though, but i really need to upgrade any time soon
> any advice is welcome!
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It depends on what you'd like!
Both phones have special features / Advantages / Disadvantages!
Compare here:laugh:


----------



## disclwd65 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hannah Stern said:


> It depends on what you'd like!
> Both phones have special features / Advantages / Disadvantages!
> Compare here:laugh:

Click to collapse



thx Hannah 

damn why did't i think of that myself :silly:
well i just want a big phone  which is easy to root and experiment with custom roms it has to be capable of running multiple tasks at the same time, and a lot of storage so i think i'll choose the note 4 

thx for help and advice


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 10, 2015)

What should possibly replace my note 3?htc m9 or note 4??as exonys version are far behind in development i love the phone getting more stable upgrade.
Should i consider i phone?or am i maniac?


Sent from heaven of earth.


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2015)

saurabh88 said:


> What should possibly replace my note 3?htc m9 or note 4??as exonys version are far behind in development i love the phone getting more stable upgrade.
> Should i consider i phone?or am i maniac?
> 
> 
> Sent from heaven of earth.

Click to collapse



Upgrades from a note 3 would be:

Note 4
Nexus 6
G3
G flex 2
Possibly ascend mate 7 but zero development for it sadly

Anything else i wouldn't bother since the note 3 is still a pretty good device.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## s8freak (Jan 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> Upgrades from a note 3 would be:
> 
> Note 4
> Nexus 6
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot the [email protected]


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> You forgot the [email protected]

Click to collapse



On eof my friend is getting one plus.lets see how it actually performs with its beastly specs l.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 10, 2015)

saurabh88 said:


> On eof my friend is getting one plus.lets see how it actually performs with its beastly specs l.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have one I'm done with locked bootloaders and a I LOVE this device


----------



## Hannah Stern (Jan 10, 2015)

*Some Information*



force70 said:


> saurabh88 said:
> 
> 
> > What should possibly replace my note 3?htc m9 or note 4??as exonys version are far behind in development i love the phone getting more stable upgrade.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



Yes, but they've got the Bogus Android KitKat!

And the Mate 7 has useful Features (360º° Panorama / Super-Fine Working Fingerprins Scanner but the Video Resolution is only FullHD. You can find 4k-TV's even for just $599.


FullHD is dying but it's still not bad.
http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_mate7-6543.php
@disclwd65
You're always welcome 

I'm pleased that i was able to help you.
If you need help again, feel free ask me.
Anytime / anywhere / whatever!


----------



## kahu99 (Jan 10, 2015)

The Surface3 is the nicest Win8 tablet out there.  I've used it briefly and it performs very smooth and works as a primary device just fine.



Amit BL said:


> Hey guys, <br />
> So I need to buy 5 tablet for my workplace. <br />
> It needs to have Windows 8 (not RT or professional, I can't remember how the third one called). <br />
> I don't have budget limit,  but it should be matter  of budget and performance,  which means,  I rather hear options of tablets,  their price and performance,  I'll decide what's best for my workplace. <br />
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ritvars (Jan 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I have one I'm done with locked bootloaders and a I LOVE this device

Click to collapse



I guess you're not s5freak no more, interesting.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 10, 2015)

Ritvars said:


> I guess you're not s5freak no more, interesting.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I think that was obvious since my screen name has changed. I still have my S5 and I'm NOT getting  rid of it.


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> You forgot the [email protected]

Click to collapse



Id consider the OPO at the same level as the N3..sort of lol. Wouldnt say its really an upgrade like the others since they all have the updated 805.

Minus the removable battery and ext sd card support which loses points with me since I rely on both heavily 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## s8freak (Jan 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id consider the OPO at the same level as the N3..sort of lol. Wouldnt say its really an upgrade like the others since they all have the updated 805.
> 
> Minus the removable battery and ext sd card support which loses points with me since I rely on both heavily
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



Said the guy with 3 devices 2 computers and a myriad of 32g cards ???????


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Said the guy with 3 devices 2 computers and a myriad of 32g cards ???????

Click to collapse



 32g cards they still make those?  (Jk) All 64's and getting into 128's now lol. Go big or go home!

Now i need to make up my mind on the nexus 6 or go for for the new G flex 2. They shrunk the screen to 5.5 so thats disappointing to me...would have been a perfect device with a 6" screen and LGs tiny bezels


----------



## NaruHaxor (Jan 11, 2015)

mine would have to be the onePLUS one


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 11, 2015)

I think something is wrong with the water up north here....:-/

Curious what your job is and what you do with all those phones and all the storage space you have on them?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jan 11, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I think something is wrong with the water up north here....:-/
> 
> Curious what your job is and what you do with all those phones and all the storage space you have on them?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Theres def something wrong up here...its freezing.


i work as a project leader for an international pharmaceutical company.

I still use and tinker alot on my other phones....development is obviously slowing for the Note 2 but its still a great device.note 3 development still booming..running 5.0 on mine now.



Im down to only 4 devices now...at one point it was alot more lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## Henry_01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hoping to get an answer over here, as on Q&A on Moto G forum I got nothing.

Currently I have a 16 GB original Moto G and a Nokia 301 for work. There are some things that I miss:
- Dual sim so I can get rid of the Nokia
- Better camera
- Larger expandable storage
- Wireless  charging

I was thinking of the Moto G 2014 version as It has all I need, and stereo front speakers as a plus.
However I believe the size will be too large.
I started with a Wildfire S, which was really too small in the end, and after two years moved to a Xiaomi MI2.
To my opinion 4,3 inches is perfect for one hand usage. With 4,5 inch of the Moto G it's sometimes hard to use one handed.

If there are other good alternatives to the Moto G 2014 which are also smaller, tell me.
Stock android is a must (Sony UI can go as well).

Hardware wise the Nokia Lumia 730 provides everything I need, but Windows Phone isn't yet my thing.


----------



## allz.hat (Jan 11, 2015)

can't wait ASUS Zenfone 6..

currently struggling with HP Slate 6 VT because lack of custom ROM (I hope I can built it -_- by myself)


----------



## SuperBet_ARG (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi!

I'm about to buy a new phone. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S2 and I was thinking on buying the S5. 

Do you have other suggestions that are on the same level of the S5?

What I want?

* Android.
* Possibility of flashing and rooting the device.
* 4g connectivity.
* Good battery life (at least a day)
* NOT AN IPHONE.

Thanks!


----------



## fobifaif (Jan 11, 2015)

fobifaif said:


> I've ordered the Acer now, can tell you how it is when i get it on monday.

Click to collapse



I know that this is a bit late and i'm not sure if it's still relevant for anyone but i've had the aforementioned Acer Tablet (Iconia Tab 8 A1-840FHD) for almost a week now and so far, i am quite happy with it. Battery life might be a bit low but since i am using it mainly at home, this hasnt been an issue for me yet. The preinstalled bloatware hasn't bothered me much either, since i just disabled it (didn't even need Titanium Backup or anything like that to do so) and rooting the tablet worked fine as well, following a guide i've found here on the forums.
Since this is my first tablet (not counting a medion tablet that i had to return twice because both were defect), i can't say how good it is compared to the alternatives but my experience has been quite positive so far and therefore i will most likely keep it.


----------



## foomanjackel (Jan 11, 2015)

SuperBet_ARG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm about to buy a new phone. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S2 and I was thinking on buying the S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have you considered the OPO?  i've had mine a month and a half now and has been nothing but a joy thusfar....love it  

has all your looking for, plus great support from the devs here....and the price, as you know is simply hard to beat.


----------



## primetechv2 (Jan 11, 2015)

These days, Nexus devices are only first in line for bugs. My Tegra Shield had a working version of lollipop while google recalled their Nexus beta 6 phones. 

Just saying. If a bigger version number meant better software, I'd have upgraded to windows phone 8 by now. Or iOS 8.2.

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 PM ----------




abdelkafiahmed said:


> Which phone is better between s4 mini and htc sense ?

Click to collapse



I'd go with the one that can two things at once. Does HTC have floating videos ootb yet?


----------



## force70 (Jan 11, 2015)

SuperBet_ARG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm about to buy a new phone. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S2 and I was thinking on buying the S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## mauri6870 (Jan 12, 2015)

Anyone know which phone i can buy used for under 30 bucks for tinkering purposes? A phone with an easily unlocked bootloader with a fairly decent lineup of custom roms (at least a pagefull). It doesn't need to be a wow device, just something that isn't unbearable to use in terms of it being laggy (for reference, the LG optimus L9 with its its dual core OMAP processor is more than good enough, but since it's locked down i can't use it for tinkering). I'll be using it as a wifi only device. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cobyman7035 (Jan 12, 2015)

mauri6870 said:


> Anyone know which phone i can buy used for under 30 bucks for tinkering purposes? A phone with an easily unlocked bootloader with a fairly decent lineup of custom roms (at least a pagefull). It doesn't need to be a wow device, just something that isn't unbearable to use in terms of it being laggy (for reference, the LG optimus L9 with its its dual core OMAP processor is more than good enough, but since it's locked down i can't use it for tinkering). I'll be using it as a wifi only device.
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Samsung galaxy s2?

Via my NeXus™ 7FHD on XDA Premium app


----------



## J V E (Jan 13, 2015)

foomanjackel said:


> have you considered the OPO?  i've had mine a month and a half now and has been nothing but a joy thusfar....love it
> 
> has all your looking for, plus great support from the devs here....and the price, as you know is simply hard to beat.

Click to collapse



Size? 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 13, 2015)

J V E said:


> Size?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Right inbetween the S5 and Note4 I have all three in my house I LOVE my OPO


----------



## foomanjackel (Jan 13, 2015)

J V E said:


> Size?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



5.50" - 1080x1920...see all the specs:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one


----------



## J V E (Jan 13, 2015)

SuperBet_ARG said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm about to buy a new phone. I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S2 and I was thinking on buying the S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




size? 






OPOfreak said:


> Right inbetween the S5 and Note4 I have all three in my house I LOVE my OPO

Click to collapse











foomanjackel said:


> 5.50" - 1080x1920

Click to collapse



Sorry i missed the quotation 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Aloupha (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello,

So I accidentally dropped my Lenovo IdeaTab S2110A tablet today and the  screen just shattered. So, I am on the market for a new tablet, and I  need help finding the right one. As far as "need" goes, I will mostly  use it for reading. So any tablet really should do. However, I need help  deciding based on these factors:


Has to be running Android L or is Android L ready.
Quick to receive updates/upgrades from its manufacturer. My Lenovo  was came with Android 4.0, and although it was 4.1 ready, that never  happened. So I need a tablet from a manufacturer that keeps up with  providing updates/upgrades.
It  has to be one that captures developers interests. I am a  flashing junkie, so I need one that I can get it rooted and actively  flash new roms. If it is not for need, I will flash a rom just for the  sake of it. I never flashed a rom with my Lenovo.
Not a kindle
I can do the research on the technical aspect of it on my own. I am  crazy about speed, so I do not want my apps taking a long time to load,  and I want it to allow MicroSD Card. A USB and HDMI port would be  great, but not necessary.

I am thinking that a Galaxy or Nexus would be my best shot, but I am not entirely sure on the developer's interest part.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Does s pen features of Galaxy tab really deal breaker?? Or should I consider budget laptop? As my basic use is to read lots of pdf file and online reading with online test and making and editing lots of Evernote or one note.. Must be good backup of battery life. I have note 3 and I love writing with s pen. And I prefer it over keyboard as I want to make note more fast.. 
Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 13, 2015)

Anyone have any recommendations about the Sony Experia over Samsung Galaxy?


----------



## aakanayev (Jan 13, 2015)

Note 4 if you would flash CM on her, Nexus 6 if you don't want to flash anything.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm really looking for a low budget smartphone that has plenty of processing power and compatible with flash with a fairly decent sized screen and of course Android.

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------

This looks good.

http://www.technologytell.com/gadge...timize-galaxy-s6s-touchwiz-ui-nexus-6-levels/


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jan 13, 2015)

pbgrout said:


> I'm really looking for a low budget smartphone that has plenty of processing power and compatible with flash with a fairly decent sized screen and of course Android.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:28 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Moto G, Galaxy S3, Note 2, Xperia Z,


----------



## dotHash (Jan 13, 2015)

HTC m9


----------



## dsunglao (Jan 14, 2015)

I like to have note 4 next..


----------



## @jdl (Jan 14, 2015)

I am currently a happy owner of Nexus 4, in the future I'd have liked buy a Nexus 6, but I find it too big, so I suggest a Lg G2 or Nexus 5


----------



## mosek (Jan 14, 2015)

Nexus 6, but for few months.


----------



## Spec-Chum (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm due my bi yearly upgrade in 10 days time and I've absolutely no idea what to get 

Still quite happy with my Nexus 4 but will upgrade this time.  LG G3 looks nice.

My only stipulation is that it must be unlockable, G3 is according to it's forums on here.

Any other recommendations?


----------



## ahmedelhusseny (Jan 15, 2015)

samsung s5 is good :good:


----------



## istperson (Jan 15, 2015)

I own a Note 3, and I don't say I haven been tempted to buy something new, but usually it's not worth the money,  because either the screen is smaller, or the CPU or GPU are inferior, or it has a battery with less capacity, or it's the missing MicroSD slot. But I fear that when the first Snaprdagon 810 machines arrive, I'l get "seduced".


----------



## deovicchristian (Jan 15, 2015)

klte


----------



## zerohunterpl (Jan 15, 2015)

So, i wanted to buy Nexus 5, but it was hard to reach it for me, but then i get another phone  proposisiotn, lg G3 in similiar price, but im really confused, screen is really big, and im afraid of this screen, something around 5" should be okay, i had iPhone 5 previously.

What i need is good system, like iOS, but i know i wont get similiar things on Android, but its okay, battery that last 1 day without problem,  and its almost everything, i dont use phone to more than browsing web, playing some easy games, and system up to date.

Ah, and i have already Qi charger, so that would be wonderful to have phone with this system.


----------



## force70 (Jan 16, 2015)

zerohunterpl said:


> So, i wanted to buy Nexus 5, but it was hard to reach it for me, but then i get another phone  proposisiotn, lg G3 in similiar price, but im really confused, screen is really big, and im afraid of this screen, something around 5" should be okay, i had iPhone 5 previously.
> 
> What i need is good system, like iOS, but i know i wont get similiar things on Android, but its okay, battery that last 1 day without problem,  and its almost everything, i dont use phone to more than browsing web, playing some easy games, and system up to date.
> 
> Ah, and i have already Qi charger, so that would be wonderful to have phone with this system.

Click to collapse



G3 or nexus 5?

G3...easy decision. ..way better device.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 16, 2015)

Nexus 5 is faster and a better size for most people (excluding force70)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jan 16, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> Nexus 5 is faster and a better size for most people (excluding force70)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol...yep you got me there bro.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## Pigador (Jan 16, 2015)

I will wait for Samsung Galaxy S6 in some months 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA mobile app


----------



## ChosenSon (Jan 16, 2015)

I have a Note 3.  I'm going to get the Note 5.


----------



## Salim.Keady (Jan 16, 2015)

I have an S5 and what i reading about the S6
Am definitly gonna have as soon as possible


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 16, 2015)

How much are the monthly tariffs for the s5 and s6 ?


----------



## TheSiebi (Jan 17, 2015)

*OnePlus One*

Flagship Killer... no Need to say more


----------



## s8freak (Jan 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol...yep you got me there bro.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse



Here ya go @force70


----------



## force70 (Jan 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Here ya go @force70

Click to collapse



Holy crap..is that buffalo?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## Deesra (Jan 18, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi Note Pro seems a really good one. But it misses a µSD port.

Xiaomi may start selling internationaly (from last news)


----------



## Snipars (Jan 19, 2015)

Looking for a tablet between the price range of $200-300,but absolute max is $350. Mainly would be used for gaming such as Real Racing 3, CSR Racing, N64 Emulator, etc. Looked at the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 16GB but wanted to see if there's anything better

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Jan 19, 2015)

Xiaomi Mipad


----------



## luch4galaxy (Jan 19, 2015)

Spec-Chum said:


> I'm due my bi yearly upgrade in 10 days time and I've absolutely no idea what to get
> 
> Still quite happy with my Nexus 4 but will upgrade this time.  LG G3 looks nice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the nexus 6 trust me you will not be disappointed. Stock and got can customize with root and custom rom and kernal.  I love mines


----------



## android1288 (Jan 19, 2015)

Plz suggest me phone under 15k...

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 19, 2015)

android1288 said:


> Plz suggest me phone under 15k...
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Mi3..best phone with some great features

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll have to make my mind up soon


----------



## Planterz (Jan 19, 2015)

Snipars said:


> Looking for a tablet between the price range of $200-300,but absolute max is $350. Mainly would be used for gaming such as Real Racing 3, CSR Racing, N64 Emulator, etc. Looked at the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 16GB but wanted to see if there's anything better

Click to collapse



That would be a horrible tablet for intense gaming. A Tab S or Tab Pro, sure, but not a Tab 4. Those might be too expensive though. A Nexus 7 2013 would be better than the Tab 4, a LG G Pad 8.3 would be better still, and an nVidia Shield would be the best.


----------



## Paradoxumical (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm currently using a Galaxy S5. Definitely going to get the S6, looking forward to the metal build.


----------



## StartGamesDev (Jan 20, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S3 NEO,  it's a good cheap high phone.


----------



## pbgrout (Jan 20, 2015)

What would be the best phone out of these with regards to say WiFi speed like connection to 5g on a hub rather than 2g. plus general usage? 

LG L90
Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini
Sony Xperia M2


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello  folks!

I have a question.

Can someone give me the top 5 phones list?
My budget is: 300 euro max. I prefer something cheaper
Requirments: 3GB Ram, minimal 13MP camera, at least a 1080p screen FHD, minimal 5.0 inch screen.
I like: beautiful screens!
I like chinese and known brands both


----------



## snekiam (Jan 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Hello  folks!
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a top 5 list, but you should check out the OnePlus One.  They start at $299 new, if you can get one new.  But used, they can be had cheaper.  3gb ram, 16/64gb storage, 13mp camera, 5.5 in 1080p screen.  Got mine the 23rd of December and been loving it ever since.


----------



## s8freak (Jan 21, 2015)

snekiam said:


> Not a top 5 list, but you should check out the OnePlus One.  They start at $299 new, if you can get one new.  But used, they can be had cheaper.  3gb ram, 16/64gb storage, 13mp camera, 5.5 in 1080p screen.  Got mine the 23rd of December and been loving it ever since.

Click to collapse



Indeed it's a fabulous device I LOVE mine as well


----------



## henriluiz (Jan 21, 2015)

*Xperia Z3*

water proof


----------



## teonagode (Jan 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get a almost new Note 3 for that cind of money


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 21, 2015)

teonagode said:


> You can get a almost new Note 3 for that cind of money

Click to collapse



Thankyou for reply!
Yeah but at the moment i prefer a new one, and when it's not possible than i'll go for the used ones.



snekiam said:


> Not a top 5 list, but you should check out the OnePlus One.  They start at $299 new, if you can get one new.  But used, they can be had cheaper.  3gb ram, 16/64gb storage, 13mp camera, 5.5 in 1080p screen.  Got mine the 23rd of December and been loving it ever since.

Click to collapse



Thankyou for reply!
I need an invite... I'm not into hunting the web for an invite... 
Do you or maybe someone else has a better recommendation?


----------



## jday17 (Jan 21, 2015)

why not an Honor 6? Huawei is producing very good devices..


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

jday17 said:


> why not an Honor 6? Huawei is producing very good devices..

Click to collapse



Unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader?
Kernel sources?
AOSP custom roms?
Active 3rd party developer and support community?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader?
> Kernel sources?
> AOSP custom roms?
> Active 3rd party developer and support community?

Click to collapse



I already discovered the Honor 6, i don't care anymore about developing and tweaking my devices.
Maybe i'll root it when there is a easy method, but i wanna invest my time into gaming and not anymore into developing apps and other development related nonsense.

Thanks for heads up anyway.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I already discovered the Honor 6, i don't care anymore about developing and tweaking my devices.
> Maybe i'll root it when there is a easy method, but i wanna invest my time into gaming and not anymore into developing apps and other development related nonsense.
> 
> Thanks for heads up anyway.

Click to collapse



The criteria on that list isn't about developing apps or other development related nonsense. It is about having a device you can be reasonably certain (a) isn't spying on your and reporting to others without your knowledge or consent, (b) isn't a dead-end device with no possibility of future updates or bugfixes and, (c) is going to enjoy some level of support from a community you can turn to in case of problems (even after the manufacturer has abandoned your model).

If you feel all that is of no use to you, that's cool.


----------



## jday17 (Jan 21, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Unlocked (or unlockable) bootloader?
> Kernel sources?
> AOSP custom roms?
> Active 3rd party developer and support community?

Click to collapse



You're right, and that's why I don't have Honor 6  
But as Elya said, not everyone needs or wants to modify his phone


----------



## cmgkhn (Jan 21, 2015)

a note 4 would be good


----------



## abumy (Jan 21, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Thankyou for reply!
> Yeah but at the moment i prefer a new one, and when it's not possible than i'll go for the used ones.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus one or buy a used one.


----------



## jmindset (Jan 21, 2015)

Haha I know I'm late but its still a powerful expensive phone. Note 3

Sent from my LG Optimus F7

---------- Post added at 01:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 PM ----------




Snipars said:


> Looking for a tablet between the price range of $200-300,but absolute max is $350. Mainly would be used for gaming such as Real Racing 3, CSR Racing, N64 Emulator, etc. Looked at the Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 16GB but wanted to see if there's anything better
> 
> Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Nvidia shield. Thats the next tablet I buy.

Sent from my LG Optimus F7


----------



## marchesk (Jan 22, 2015)

Note 4 or Mi Note Pro or both 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotaki (Jan 22, 2015)

Deesra said:


> Xiaomi Mi Note Pro seems a really good one. But it misses a µSD port.
> 
> Xiaomi may start selling internationaly (from last news)

Click to collapse



Its a chinese company.. Never used one
.anyone can give us a feedback? Are xiaomi solid phones?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

patriotaki said:


> Its a chinese company.. Never used one
> .anyone can give us a feedback? Are xiaomi solid phones?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends.

I won't buy or recommend a Xiaomi device (or any company's device in fact) until the company ensures that kernel source is released, bootloaders are unlocked or unlockeable and, AOSP custom roms are available. Ideally, the company will become at least as open as Sony has been...


----------



## Realis (Jan 22, 2015)

I would buy an Note4 or Galaxy Alpha. But im happy with my s4 mini lte with android 5.0.2 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Urkec (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm happy with both my phones Oppo Find 5 and Sony Xperia Z3, so I'd recommend both.

Sent from my D6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## istperson (Jan 22, 2015)

Suddenly I'm very interested in the upcoming ASUS Zenphone 2. The one with the faster Atom processor, 4 gigs of RAM, and 64 gigs of SD.


----------



## Salim.Keady (Jan 22, 2015)

Nexus 6 is available on my country for 830 $ 0.o


----------



## marchesk (Jan 22, 2015)

Salim.Keady said:


> Nexus 6 is available on my country for 830 $ 0.o

Click to collapse



Same price here in Macedonia.. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 22, 2015)

istperson said:


> Suddenly I'm very interested in the upcoming ASUS Zenphone 2. The one with the faster Atom processor, 4 gigs of RAM, and 64 gigs of SD.

Click to collapse



Kernel source available?
Is bootloader unlocked or unlockable?
Is AOSP device tree source available?
Is root achieved or achievable?
Is ASUS an AOSP custom rom developer friendly company like Sony?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Is it worth to go for LG G2? 
Is it better than honor 6?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nifel (Jan 23, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Is it worth to go for LG G2?
> Is it better than honor 6?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



LG G2


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Nifel said:


> LG G2

Click to collapse



Did you did research before you sent me a message, the honor 6 has at least better specs. I'm only considering the stability of the LG G2.

LG G2 has a huge amount of development running but at the moment am i bussy with more important things.


----------



## efgpho3nix (Jan 23, 2015)

I just bought Samsung Galaxy Core Prime and loving it! Thanks to dad


----------



## ROMAddiction (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm weighing the options of a Nexus 6 or a Note 4. Anyone have any opinions on the two?


----------



## istperson (Jan 23, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Kernel source available?
> Is bootloader unlocked or unlockable?
> Is AOSP device tree source available?
> Is root achieved or achievable?
> Is ASUS an AOSP custom rom developer friendly company like Sony?

Click to collapse



Dunno, usually, dunno, usually, not really, but neither is Samsung, yet I'm typing this on my Note 3 running cm12.
But it will come out in march, and we'll see.
Also it'll probably be half the price of a Nexus 6.

Edit: There's kernel source for Zenfone 5 and 6.


----------



## pezza10 (Jan 23, 2015)

Couldn't wait any longer, got myself a Z3 Compact. Loving this phone so much


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 23, 2015)

istperson said:


> Suddenly I'm very interested in the upcoming ASUS Zenphone 2. The one with the faster Atom processor, 4 gigs of RAM, and 64 gigs of SD.

Click to collapse



Me too. I was going to get the Moto G 2014, but it wasn't much of an upgrade over the last year model. Asus showed Motorola how it should be done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Me too. I was going to get the Moto G 2014, but it wasn't much of an upgrade over the last year model. Asus showed Motorola how it should be done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto G 2014 was lamer than Moto G 2013 imho. Pointless size increase (way to alienate non-phablet loving, female users), same internals, wtf?

ASUS would need to release kernel sources, ensure bootloader unlock, root and perhaps provide device tree repo (like YU Yureka) before I'd be happy to add this device to my shortlist. Decent specs for the rumoured price though...


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 23, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Moto G 2014 was lamer than Moto G 2013 imho. Pointless size increase (way to alienate non-phablet loving, female users), same internals, wtf?
> 
> ASUS would need to release kernel sources, ensure bootloader unlock, root and perhaps provide device tree repo (like YU Yureka) before I'd be happy to add this device to my shortlist. Decent specs for the rumoured price though...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't consider a 5 in screen phablet territory, but I understand what you mean. The only thing they change with the internals is the camera lol. I was like why didn't you make the battery bigger you have more space!? It made no sense to me at least. 

I like how Asus used the iPad Air's GPU because it was one of the best GPUs from last year. It's going to perform very well considering it is clocked higher and doesn't push as many pixels.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 23, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I wouldn't consider a 5 in screen phablet territory, but I understand what you mean. The only thing they change with the internals is the camera lol. I was like why didn't you make the battery bigger you have more space!? It made no sense to me at least.
> 
> I like how Asus used the iPad Air's GPU because it was one of the best GPUs from last year. It's going to perform very well considering it is clocked higher and doesn't push as many pixels.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Phablets have indeed gotten bigger since the 5.3" Note 1 but, the Moto G with 720p resolution didn't need a bigger screen (it's massive success as a 4.5" device is evidence of that) particularly given the resulting drop in ppi and battery performance.

I expected Motorola might upgrade cpu/gpu to maybe Snapdragon 800 or more likely 610/615 level, include a microsd slot, add a bigger battery, perhaps make 4G/LTE support a standard feature and, helpfully offer the dual-sim versions everywhere. Sadly, it did none of these...


----------



## Chopst1x (Jan 23, 2015)

Think I'll be trying out the Google modular phone, looks good.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm also looking forward to modular phones.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## athoik (Jan 23, 2015)

The last two years I am using Lenovo P770. Great life battery. Overall good experience, my next phone will be another Lenovo for sure..


----------



## AngryDinosaur (Jan 24, 2015)

For me I have 3 choices, M9, S6, Find 9


----------



## force70 (Jan 24, 2015)

ROMAddiction said:


> I'm weighing the options of a Nexus 6 or a Note 4. Anyone have any opinions on the two?

Click to collapse



Thats been asked many times in this thread and just recently by myself...not hard to find the posts if you take a few minutes

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

---------- Post added at 09:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------




force70 said:


> Thats been asked many times in this thread and just recently by myself post 12102...not hard to find the posts if you take a few minutes and do a quick search.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2

Click to collapse





sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## ROMAddiction (Jan 24, 2015)

force70 said:


> Thats been asked many times in this thread and just recently by myself...not hard to find the posts if you take a few minutes
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that them, still getting used to this app is all. I'll doddle with the search function. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mapagm (Jan 24, 2015)

I have Galaxy s3 and next will be S5 or Note4 

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## hallohallo222 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hey guys,

i search a phone for the normal use that means for whatsapp, sms, facebook, looking videos on boring train-trips, good battery life and I want that it is smooth three years! because my samsun galaxy s plus is not really smooth, when i have more apps open(facebook, music-app, whatsapp and the browser) then it will lag.
The sgs+ was my first smartphone and i did not really need another phone. but now the sgs+ is really laggy and have a very very very bad battery life.

The most important thing is a good Custom Rom Support.

Nexus 5 vs LG G3 vs OnePlus One

What do you think guys?


----------



## Pigador (Jan 24, 2015)

If you want a good Custom ROM support, OnePlus One or Nexus 5, but the last one is also the older, Take the OnePlus  

Sent from my Nexus 5.


----------



## Dermy (Jan 24, 2015)

Iv currently got the note 3, planning to get the nexus 6.


----------



## Trainforward (Jan 25, 2015)

My final answer is definitely Samsung Galaxy s3  for me it's the best brand on the market.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 25, 2015)

Dermy said:


> Iv currently got the note 3, planning to get the nexus 6.

Click to collapse



That's why my brother did. He likes stock android much better. Hopefully, I get his Note 3 so I can give it to my mom.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:17 PM ----------




hallohallo222 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i search a phone for the normal use that means for whatsapp, sms, facebook, looking videos on boring train-trips, good battery life and I want that it is smooth three years! because my samsun galaxy s plus is not really smooth, when i have more apps open(facebook, music-app, whatsapp and the browser) then it will lag.
> The sgs+ was my first smartphone and i did not really need another phone. but now the sgs+ is really laggy and have a very very very bad battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go with the G3.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thanantos (Jan 25, 2015)

Throwing it out to the collective:
I am due for a new phone from Verizon in about 3 weeks, and I need a phone that has absolutely no larger than a 5.5" screen.
With all the questions swirling around the Snapdragon 810, would you snap up an S5, G3 or One M8 or wait to see what HTC and Samsung have brewing for their March releases?
P.S. I have written off the Turbo because it's not 64 bit AND there is virtually no chance it will ever receive root/bootloader unlock. I am cool with one or the other but not both.

TIA.


----------



## force70 (Jan 25, 2015)

hallohallo222 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i search a phone for the normal use that means for whatsapp, sms, facebook, looking videos on boring train-trips, good battery life and I want that it is smooth three years! because my samsun galaxy s plus is not really smooth, when i have more apps open(facebook, music-app, whatsapp and the browser) then it will lag.
> The sgs+ was my first smartphone and i did not really need another phone. but now the sgs+ is really laggy and have a very very very bad battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



Had the nexus 5, went back after 2days thats how great it was.not to mention a pathetic 32g of storage..terrible battery life and sub par camera.

OPO has a nice big screen, good battery and lots of development. Id miss ext sd card support and removable battery and god help you if you have any problem with it OP customer support has a brutal track record but its still a really nice device and you cant go wrong with the price.

G3 4k screen, same size screen as OPO but smaller device overall, ext sd card support, removable battery and development is taking off now that the locked bootloader has a work around. That said id imagine once 5.0 comes out from LG that work around will be patched.


Id go with  the G3 regardless

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## s8freak (Jan 25, 2015)

force70 said:


> Had the nexus 5, went back after 2days thats how great it was.not to mention a pathetic 32g of storage..terrible battery life and sub par camera.
> 
> OPO has a nice big screen, good battery and lots of development. Id miss ext sd card support and removable battery and god help you if you have any problem with it OP customer support has a brutal track record but its still a really nice device and you cant go wrong with the price.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I'd agree just from others experience about the OPO customer service but if one can get around it the OPO is a fabulous device with TONS of development and XDA support. 
The camera is very nice and the 64g memory should be sufficient for 98% of anyone's needs.
Its solidly built and the Sandstone black back feels like felt in the hand. I don't even have mine in a case with just a tempered glass screen protector.
I've been a Samsung Galaxy user swearing by them since the S2 thru S5 but I'll tell ya my S5 is gathering dust in my drawer. For$359.27 shipped its worth every dime.


----------



## guruguido (Jan 25, 2015)

Had a Note 3 many times over.... finally upgraded to the Note 4 and it's hands down the best I've ever had in a smartphone i have no words to express the awesomeness!


----------



## nobreak1970 (Jan 25, 2015)

At&t Fusion 3 a Walmart exclusive...go phone but unlocked its a beast.  Just got root.  I'll put it up against a Galaxy S4 any day of the week.
Its a HUAWEI Y536A1.


Sent from my HUAWEI Y536A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darklor (Jan 25, 2015)

I wud like a new android phone within 200k.
Conditions are→
*dual sim
*expandable memmory
*1gb ram n processor speed  minimum
*otg (optional)
*5mp camera (minimum)+flash
*2000mAh battery (atleast)


Cqn anyone help me by suggesting?


----------



## derion1 (Jan 25, 2015)

Got S3 4G (I9305). The next will probably be the next Moto G (2015?).


----------



## joobie21 (Jan 27, 2015)

My next phone is the HTC M9


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

OnePlus2 I think but I will look at Galaxy S6 when it comes out


----------



## force70 (Jan 27, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> OnePlus2 I think but I will look at Galaxy S6 when it comes out

Click to collapse



Ill have a gander at the OPO2 for sure. Has to be white though lol, and 128g storage would be nice...im the 2% who needs a ton of storage lol.

And you and i both know one way or the other your going to end up with an S6 lol.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## wingsfan2520 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Thoughts on what I should do?*

I've got a bit of a dilemma....

I work for AT&T and I'm currently part of Samsung's Advocate program (given a free phone every 6 months to use as a personal and work phone).  My previous phone was a rooted Note 3 running DynamicKat and customized to be my perfect phone. Oh how I miss it! The current phone I have now is a Stock Note 4  (not rooted as there is no root). I've been doing a lot of research on the Nexus 6/root process and that lead me to this question:

Should I stay with a FREE unrooted Note 4 or purchase a Nexus 6 and get it rooted/customized the way I want?

... or am I being a complete spoiled doucher and should quit complaining? Either way, I'd love your input/suggestions.

Thx


----------



## saurabh88 (Jan 27, 2015)

android1288 said:


> Plz suggest me phone under 15k...
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seriously those two are whole different league.. Note 4 have s pen features you will never ever have on nexus where it excellent on sheer pure android experience and whole lots of customization.... Think againyonr beast with additional power tool and another beast with power of custom ROMs

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> Ill have a gander at the OPO2 for sure. Has to be white though lol, and 128g storage would be nice...im the 2% who needs a ton of storage lol.
> 
> And you and i both know one way or the other your going to end up with an S6 lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know @force70 but I WILL pay for the OP2 Its a great price and now there's flash drives for mobile phones so no need for an exsd card.
I'd figure that a guy that see's white 9 months a year wouldn't want a white phone LOL drop it and its gone.
I am interested in the S6 but I'll have to see.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 27, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I don't know @force70 but I WILL pay for the OP2 Its a great price and now there's flash drives for mobile phones so no need for an exsd card.
> I'd figure that a guy that see's white 9 months a year wouldn't want a white phone LOL drop it and its gone.
> I am interested in the S6 but I'll have to see.

Click to collapse



Have you seen the Saygus V2?


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Have you seen the Saygus V2?

Click to collapse



The whaaaat???


----------



## aerithanne (Jan 27, 2015)

mine would be an S4 exynos 5 octa or the good ol note n7000


----------



## DJantel Ware (Jan 27, 2015)

If I buy anything new, I will definitely wait for the Samsung Galaxy S6.


----------



## Dreamangel (Jan 27, 2015)

I recently own a xperia z3, it's all good but is a little bit too big for me and Im consider to go to a Samsung alpha or a iPhone.  What do you think?


----------



## force70 (Jan 27, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> I recently own a xperia z3, it's all good but is a little bit too big for me and Im consider to go to a Samsung alpha or a iPhone.  What do you think?

Click to collapse



Alpha over iphone for sure :thumbup:

Isnt there a z3 mini as well? 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## papa_Lutz (Jan 27, 2015)

y, its called z3 compact


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 27, 2015)

Why don't you trade it for the z3 compact? Besides, iphone sucks and as I've heard, the galaxy alpha has terrible battery life.


----------



## Dreamangel (Jan 27, 2015)

I know it's weird but I don't like the compact as for the alpha I like the design


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 27, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> I know it's weird but I don't like the compact as for the alpha I like the design

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm more of a sony fan, but I have to admit, the galaxy alpha is very stylish. I've seen it at person. If you like this phone so much and you're able to sacrifice the so called 2-day battery life the xperia z3 has, go get it. I'd advise you to check out some reviews first, so you can know what you're going after.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 27, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> The whaaaat???

Click to collapse



You really haven't seen this one yet? The specs and features on this thing are insane.

5.0" 1080p IPS LCD
SD 801 2.5GHz
3GB RAM
3100mAh removable battery
Kevlar and aluminum construction
IR blaster
Fingerprint scanner
64GB built-in storage
2x (yes, two) 128GB microSD card slots
IPx7 waterproof
Front facing stereo speakers
Rooted (or easily rootable) out of the box
Dual boot capable
21mp OIS rear camera, 13mp OIS front camera

Obviously, a SD805 would have been nice, but sticking with the 801 means keeping the price down; the Saygus V2 is expected to retail under $600.


----------



## force70 (Jan 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You really haven't seen this one yet? The specs and features on this thing are insane.
> 
> 5.0" 1080p IPS LCD
> SD 801 2.5GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



The big question is...

Lte support for north america?

If not all those specs are pointless..im liking the dual 128g sd card slots and 64gb of int storage though!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 27, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> I recently own a xperia z3, it's all good but is a little bit too big for me and Im consider to go to a Samsung alpha or a iPhone.  What do you think?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z3 Compact.

Sony's developer friendliness is an asset. Now if they will just quit messing about with camera on bootloader unlock...

---------- Post added at 07:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> You really haven't seen this one yet? The specs and features on this thing are insane.
> 
> 5.0" 1080p IPS LCD
> SD 801 2.5GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



If it ever gets to market...

...and $600 isn't a bargain for the specs...


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You really haven't seen this one yet? The specs and features on this thing are insane.
> 
> 5.0" 1080p IPS LCD
> SD 801 2.5GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



Holy  smokes I'll have to check it out


----------



## Dreamangel (Jan 27, 2015)

|>/\nte said:


> Yeah. I'm more of a sony fan, but I have to admit, the galaxy alpha is very stylish. I've seen it at person. If you like this phone so much and you're able to sacrifice the so called 2-day battery life the xperia z3 has, go get it. I'd advise you to check out some reviews first, so you can know what you're going after.

Click to collapse



I know I like very much the design of alpha, the only negative is that it.doesn't have external memory. As for the battery of z3 it holds one day to me with just some social media and Internet surfing


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> The big question is...
> 
> Lte support for north america?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its made or at least put together in Utah @force70 a small company based there. 
Check it out on Android Authority it really looks pretty impressive. Two ex SD slots for up to 128g EACH plus 64g onboard AND  a removable 3100 mAh battery. If it comes in white it'll be right up your alley dude.


----------



## silentkiller33 (Jan 27, 2015)

Mine is a nexus 6.0


----------



## Planterz (Jan 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> The big question is...
> 
> Lte support for north america?
> 
> If not all those specs are pointless..im liking the dual 128g sd card slots and 64gb of int storage though!

Click to collapse



They're advertising LTE, and the company is out of Utah, so I assume it'll have LTE support in NA. Hopefully it'll have band 12 as well, in anticipation of T-Mobile rolling their 700MHz band. As much as I'd love to get this phone, I'll probably have to stay frugal and stick with the LG G2 I have my eyes on. But if it has band 12, I might not have the strength to resist.

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




MiyagiSan said:


> Xperia Z3 Compact.
> 
> Sony's developer friendliness is an asset. Now if they will just quit messing about with camera on bootloader unlock...

Click to collapse




Root for the Z3/Z3C was just achieved without unlocking the bootloader, so not only are the DRM keys intact, they can be backed up!



> If it ever gets to market...
> 
> ...and $600 isn't a bargain for the specs...

Click to collapse



I think it's a good price. Again, the 801 instead of the 805 is a bit of a shame, but all those features add up to one hell of a phone. They basically took every cool feature from every flagship and crammed them into a single device, meaning you don't have to weigh your options and compromise.


----------



## force70 (Jan 27, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Its made or at least put together in Utah @force70 a small company based there.
> Check it out on Android Authority it really looks pretty impressive. Two ex SD slots for up to 128g EACH plus 64g onboard AND  a removable 3100 mAh battery. If it comes in white it'll be right up your alley dude.

Click to collapse



Yeah no kidding...loving that massive storage option...why cant sammy offer 64gb internal storage lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## xDroidZz (Jan 27, 2015)

aerithanne said:


> mine would be an S4 exynos 5 octa or the good ol note n7000

Click to collapse



Go with the I9505 S4. It has more development going on.
But if you want more power go with the Exynos S4. It has a stable lolipop touchwiz already.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------




Dreamangel said:


> I recently own a xperia z3, it's all good but is a little bit too big for me and Im consider to go to a Samsung alpha or a iPhone.  What do you think?

Click to collapse



6+ and 6 has a great and big camera sensor that's all what i can say to that phone since that's the only feature that i like. Galaxy alpha, a no for me.... Z3 is still a great phone, why dont you like it? Just because it's too big? Lol but the specs are beastly good. Z3 smashes the aplha in specs.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

Planterz said:


> They're advertising LTE, and the company is out of Utah, so I assume it'll have LTE support in NA. Hopefully it'll have band 12 as well, in anticipation of T-Mobile rolling their 700MHz band. As much as I'd love to get this phone, I'll probably have to stay frugal and stick with the LG G2 I have my eyes on. But if it has band 12, I might not have the strength to resist.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'm going to really have a good look at it if and when it goes to market. Very intriguing indeed.


----------



## xDroidZz (Jan 27, 2015)

darklor said:


> I wud like a new android phone within 200k.
> Conditions are→
> *dual sim
> *expandable memmory
> ...

Click to collapse



200K what? What country are you in?

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 AM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> I think I'm going to really have a good look at it if and when it goes to market. Very intriguing indeed.

Click to collapse



There is a video about the sygus. AndroidAuthority exactly. It's like a Flagship Killer 2015.

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 27, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> 200K what? What country are you in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I saw it yeah as I said intriguing it was only a matter of time before start ups started doing what the flagships do except  better.


----------



## IgnitusBoyone (Jan 28, 2015)

I think for my next phone I will stick with buying a Nexus based phone. I have been burned to many times buying phones with locked features.  The bootloader of my current phone is locked so until I replace it I'm stuck worth stock,  but I think sometime in 2016 I'm just going to go straight dev hardware.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I think I'm going to really have a good look at it if and when it goes to market. Very intriguing indeed.

Click to collapse



Indeed. This thing is more spec'd out than my dang laptop. Mine has a dual core 2.2GHz (the V2 has 2.5GHz quad), 4GB RAM (but heavier OS than Android), 320GB hard drive (the V2 can max out at 320GB), 1366x768 screen (vs 1080p), etc. Crazy.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Indeed. This thing is more spec'd out than my dang laptop. Mine has a dual core 2.2GHz (the V2 has 2.5GHz quad), 4GB RAM (but heavier OS than Android), 320GB hard drive (the V2 can max out at 320GB), 1366x768 screen (vs 1080p), etc. Crazy.

Click to collapse



There should be an automatic 30-day prison sentence for anyone selling/buying a new laptop with 1366x768 or less (basically less than 1080p) resolution. Stop buying it and forced the retarted manufacturers to quit churning out rubbish laptops and overpriced phone/tablets...


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> There should be an automatic 30-day prison sentence for anyone selling/buying a new laptop with 1366x768 or less (basically less than 1080p) resolution. Stop buying it and forced the retarted manufacturers to quit churning out rubbish laptops and overpriced phone/tablets...

Click to collapse



Hey, it was 6 years ago! It was pretty decent back then, but obviously it's showing its age. I'd always been a desktop gamer, but I grew tired of gaming, and I figured portability was more important. A few months later I got my first smartphone, and regretted buying a laptop ever since. I don't even use it as a laptop; it sits on a cooling dock, plugged into my 42" TV that sit in front of with wireless mouse/keyboard. Once I get my income tax refund the bulk of it is going to a proper desktop with at least 6 cores and 8GB RAM.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Hey, it was 6 years ago! It was pretty decent back then, but obviously it's showing its age. I'd always been a desktop gamer, but I grew tired of gaming, and I figured portability was more important. A few months later I got my first smartphone, and regretted buying a laptop ever since. I don't even use it as a laptop; it sits on a cooling dock, plugged into my 42" TV that sit in front of with wireless mouse/keyboard. Once I get my income tax refund the bulk of it is going to a proper desktop with at least 6 cores and 8GB RAM.

Click to collapse



I can't agree that 1366x768 was ever decent given that inexpensive laptops got to 1280x800 and 1280x1024 over a decade ago.

I have never seen or read of a tablet/smartphone/netbook/chromeboook (excluding x86-based Windows tablet/smartphone devices like MS Surface Pro & Lenovo Yoga) that has the performance and features to replace my ageing laptop.

Not sure what went wrong but most people seem unable to competently judge the value and utility of electronic devices (hence the willingness to pay more for an iPhone/iPod/iPad than they pay for a laptop). Netbooks & Chromebooks are two examples of recent bone-headed choices that some (objectively clueless) consumers have been willing to pay for...


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I can't agree that 1366x768 was ever decent given that inexpensive laptops got to 1280x800 and 1280x1024 over a decade ago.

Click to collapse



Again, and not that it matters, but I've only used my laptop as a laptop (ie: taking it somewhere) on a handful of occasions. 1366x768 was just fine on those rare instances, and the rest of the time it's either plugged into my TV or my 23" monitor (which is now dead). I bought it with specific intentions, and it has suited me well. However, it struggles with what I want it to do now, and I need something with more power. And since I have a smartphone (2...soon to be 3 or 4) and a tablet, I really don't need a portable computer. Had I had a smartphone back when I needed a new computer, I probably wouldn't have bothered with a laptop. Typically I have Firefox open with several tabs, uTorrent downloading stuff, VLC playing a movie or TV show (or Amazon Prime/Netflix), etc. A dual core 2.2GHz with 4GB RAM just can't quite handle it all without hiccups and stalls.

The point that I was originally making is that the flagships of today (and tomorrow) like the Saygus V2 or Note 4 put my computer to shame, yet it's something I still use for hours every day. I also get 25-40Mb/s download speeds (12-20Mb/s up) through my T-Mobile connection, which is faster than I got with Cox's cable at my apartment. It just amazes me that we can fit inside our pocket a device that's more powerful and capable than computers from a mere few years ago. That's all I was saying.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Again, and not that it matters, but I've only used my laptop as a laptop (ie: taking it somewhere) on a handful of occasions. 1366x768 was just fine on those rare instances, and the rest of the time it's either plugged into my TV or my 23" monitor (which is now dead). I bought it with specific intentions, and it has suited me well. However, it struggles with what I want it to do now, and I need something with more power. And since I have a smartphone (2...soon to be 3 or 4) and a tablet, I really don't need a portable computer. Had I had a smartphone back when I needed a new computer, I probably wouldn't have bothered with a laptop. Typically I have Firefox open with several tabs, uTorrent downloading stuff, VLC playing a movie or TV show (or Amazon Prime/Netflix), etc. A dual core 2.2GHz with 4GB RAM just can't quite handle it all without hiccups and stalls.

Click to collapse



I was making a general comment about the inadequacy of 1366x768 resolution displays on a laptop and, also about the relative performance and usefulness (as a general computing device) of devices like smartphones/tablets/netbooks/chromebooks compared to "traditional" laptops/notebooks.

Having said that what is your "2.2GHz dual-core cpu"?. I doubt any of those devices can match a Core2Duo or Core i3/i5/i7 for cpu grunt. You might need to swap any mechanical HDDs with affordable SSDs. A 2.2GHz system shouldn't hiccup/stall on that workload.



Planterz said:


> The point that I was originally making is that the flagships of today (and tomorrow) like the Saygus V2 or Note 4 put my computer to shame, yet it's something I still use for hours every day. I also get 25-40Mb/s download speeds (12-20Mb/s up) through my T-Mobile connection, which is faster than I got with Cox's cable at my apartment. It just amazes me that we can fit inside our pocket a device that's more powerful and capable than computers from a mere few years ago. That's all I was saying.

Click to collapse



I have the opposite experience, ARM- and Atom- based devices just can't match traditional laptops (not netbooks/chromebooks) for processing grunt. I share your appreciation of how far the smartphone/tablet devices have come though. Windows tablets like MS Surface Pro and Lenovo Yoga Pro are _seriously impressive_ as only they can out-perform and fully replace "traditional" laptops (since that it what they are inside in a sense).


----------



## Planterz (Jan 28, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Having said that what is your "2.2GHz dual-core cpu"?. I doubt any of those devices can match a Core2Duo or Core i3/i5/i7 for cpu grunt. You might need to swap any mechanical HDDs with affordable SSDs. A 2.2GHz system shouldn't hiccup/stall on that workload.

Click to collapse



AMD somethingorother. Turion? I can't remember. It's 6 years old, 'nuff said. RAM is DDR2. I've thought about getting a SSD. At the very least, a SSD would cure the 10 minute cold boot times I sometimes get (no kidding - and my system is pretty clean). But right now I'd rather put that money towards a new desktop. The cost of SSDs has gone way down, so that'll probably be in the future anyway. I might even finally give Linux a try.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I was making a general comment about the inadequacy of 1366x768 resolution displays on a laptop and, also about the relative performance and usefulness (as a general computing device) of devices like smartphones/tablets/netbooks/chromebooks compared to "traditional" laptops/notebooks.
> 
> Having said that what is your "2.2GHz dual-core cpu"?. I doubt any of those devices can match a Core2Duo or Core i3/i5/i7 for cpu grunt.

Click to collapse



I agree. Even lower end laptops should at least come with a 1600 * 900p screen. The only reason why manufactures keep using that resolution is to only increase their profit margins lol.

You're right. As smartphones get more powerful so do laptops. I believe right now the Snapdragon 805-800 have the single core CPU performance that rivals the Intel T3400 (2.16 Ghz), which came out in 2008. For multi-core they are equal to something like the i3-2310m (2.10 GHz) from 2011 or equal to one core on a desktop i3-4360 lol. Mobile tech is moving pretty quickly, since it has already caught up to 2008-2011 tech.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

Planterz said:


> AMD somethingorother. Turion? I can't remember. It's 6 years old, 'nuff said. RAM is DDR2. I've thought about getting a SSD. At the very least, a SSD would cure the 10 minute cold boot times I sometimes get (no kidding - and my system is pretty clean). But right now I'd rather put that money towards a new desktop. The cost of SSDs has gone way down, so that'll probably be in the future anyway. I might even finally give Linux a try.

Click to collapse



Recent AMD cpus haven't matched the performance of Intel Core2Duo/i3/i5/i7 but, would still be surprised if a smartphone/tablet can outgun them. Core2Duo Linux systems with SSDs can handle more browser tabs open, more simultaneous apps and can do more in general than smartphones/tablets.

An SSD is a good 1st stage cure-all for PC performance issues. PC should boot in seconds, not minutes...

With current SSD prices, you can now get a 400GB+ SSD for what a 60-120GB SSD would have cost only a couple of years ago.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I agree. Even lower end laptops should at least come with a 1600 * 900p screen. The only reason why manufactures keep using that resolution is to only increase their profit margins lol.

Click to collapse



I don't recommend buying a laptop with less than 1600x900 or 1440x900.

Manufacturers will continue shipping 1366x768 or worse as long as there are enough clueless buyers paying for them. These horrible displays make those overpriced smartphone/tablets seem "premium" in comparison.



obscuresword said:


> You're right. As smartphones get more powerful so do laptops. I believe right now the Snapdragon 805-800 have the single core CPU performance that rivals the Intel T3400 (2.16 Ghz), which came out in 2008. For multi-core they are equal to something like the i3-2310m (2.10 GHz) from 2011 or equal to one core on a desktop i3-4360 lol. Mobile tech is moving pretty quickly, since it has already caught up to 2008-2011 tech.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It is incredibly dificult to source neutral, dependable facts about the relative performance of competing architectures but, using such devices side by side suggests that these mobile device SoC cannot yet compete with 2008-2011 laptop/desktop tech. Benchmarks may suggest otherwise but in actual use...meh!...YMMV...


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I don't recommend buying a laptop with less than 1600x900 or 1440x900.
> 
> Manufacturers will continue shipping 1366x768 or worse as long as there are enough clueless buyers paying for them. These horrible displays make those overpriced smartphone/tablets seem "premium" in comparison.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I just looked at the geekbench scores for single thread and multi-thread lol. I don't think there is another site (well except notebookcheck, and anandtech) that looks at desktop and mobile CPUs with the same benchmark

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 29, 2015)

hallohallo222 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i search a phone for the normal use that means for whatsapp, sms, facebook, looking videos on boring train-trips, good battery life and I want that it is smooth three years! because my samsun galaxy s plus is not really smooth, when i have more apps open(facebook, music-app, whatsapp and the browser) then it will lag.
> The sgs+ was my first smartphone and i did not really need another phone. but now the sgs+ is really laggy and have a very very very bad battery life.
> ...

Click to collapse



When i see your preferences i was directly thinking about the Nexus 5 or the LG G3.
The Nexus 5 is from my opinion one of the most stable phones and is very smooth.
Keep in mind that it hasn't got ext Micro SD support.
So you will have to carry on with the internal space.
LG G3 has got a very nice screen and supports high quality movies.

Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I just looked at the geekbench scores for single thread and multi-thread lol. I don't think there is another site (well except notebookcheck, and anandtech) that looks at desktop and mobile CPUs with the same benchmark
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Those GeekBench v3 figures do support the assertion that mobile device tech is now competing with 2007/2008+ laptop tech. At least in benchmarks.

Perhaps if I could load up Ubuntu on a Note4....


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 29, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Those GeekBench v3 figures do support the assertion that mobile device tech is now competing with 2007/2008+ laptop tech. At least in benchmarks.
> 
> Perhaps if I could load up Ubuntu on a Note4....

Click to collapse



That would be awesome. What Note 4 version do you have (8 core or 4 core)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> That would be awesome. What Note 4 version do you have (8 core or 4 core)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Octa-core == Exynos :silly:  

No thanks.


----------



## arbazalam2z (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine will be Galaxy S4 or Nokia 1100  
Which will be available first


----------



## Khoga (Jan 29, 2015)

Galaxy Note 4. Got Note 2 right now.


----------



## Salim.Keady (Jan 29, 2015)

Khoga said:


> Galaxy Note 4. Got Note 2 right now.

Click to collapse



Awesome Choice


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 29, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> Mine will be Galaxy S4 or Nokia 1100
> Which will be available first

Click to collapse



S4 is already available, do you mean S6?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jan 29, 2015)

Khoga said:


> Galaxy Note 4. Got Note 2 right now.

Click to collapse



Great upgrade...i still like my Note 2 though :thumbup:

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## mobile price (Jan 30, 2015)

sony z3 is best


----------



## jertrej (Jan 30, 2015)

*huawei ascend mate 7*

Mine is huawei ascend mate 7 is it nice and friendly to users?


----------



## esl43 (Jan 30, 2015)

darklor said:


> I wud like a new android phone within 200k.
> Conditions are→
> *dual sim
> *expandable memmory
> ...

Click to collapse



There's plenty of Chinese phones such as Lenovo s8,TCL 3n ,both with mt6592.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

esl43 said:


> There's plenty of Chinese phones such as Lenovo s8,TCL 3n ,both with mt6592.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend _dead-end devices_ that are unlikely to have unlocked (or unlockable) botloaders, that may not be rootable and may never have custom AOSP roms. You may never also find that the manufacturer has installed backdoors that may steal your data without your knowledge or consent.

Most of these cheap chinese smrtphones and tablets are exactly that...dead-end devices. Some branded ones are too......Xiaomi, Lenovo, almost everything with MediaTek inside etc


----------



## teddy0209 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mi Note Pro 64gb, if it will be available in my country... Oneplus 2 if available... Zenfone 2 is okay... I still prefer Qualcomm's... Or I might wait until nokia is back on the smart phone world... ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

teddy0209 said:


> Mi Note Pro 64gb, if it will be available in my country... Oneplus 2 if available... Zenfone 2 is okay... I still prefer Qualcomm's... Or I might wait until nokia is back on the smart phone world... ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But the Xperia Acro S is one kick ass IPxx-rated phone. Take it cycling, paddling, climbing, kayaking, raindancing...


----------



## teddy0209 (Jan 30, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> But the Xperia Acro S is one kick ass IPxx-rated phone. Take it cycling, paddling, climbing, kayaking, raindancing...

Click to collapse



Lol... It is... That's something I'm missing... ?
Edit: I bought that phone same price as my G3... Lol!!! Haha
Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## esl43 (Jan 30, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I wouldn't recommend _dead-end devices_ that are unlikely to have unlocked (or unlockable) botloaders, that may not be rootable and may never have custom AOSP roms. You may never also find that the manufacturer has installed backdoors that may steal your data without your knowledge or consent.
> 
> Most of these cheap chinese smrtphones and tablets are exactly that...dead-end devices. Some branded ones are too......Xiaomi, Lenovo, almost everything with MediaTek inside etc

Click to collapse



Yeah,but there's still lots of moto msm8960s such as xt901 xt907,etc ,already got LP. Although mtk's phone seldom have cwm and twrp, they do do well in powersave as well as modest performance. However, In fact many customers donot mind whether their phone has cm or aosp. 
Moreover, maybe only Chinese smartphones have dual sims version.


----------



## lvnatic (Jan 30, 2015)

I bought an   Asus MeMO Pad 7 me572c  2 weeks ago because I needed a budget tablet for playing clash of clans. I am deeply, deeply disappointed by this device. It's got very good reviews and I really can't understand why. The touchscreen is often unresponsive and there's always a small delay when typing on the keyboard, it's practically impossible to type fast on this tab. And the ram management is pathetic, I often find myself being left with 150-200mb of memory and the UI feels very sluggish. Even after I de bloated it greenified a lot of system apps it still feels laggy after a day of uptime. 

So anyway, I got 2 more weeks to decide to return it and get something else. So I'm thinking of adding some extra money and get either the Galaxy tab s 8.4 or the Sony xperia z3 compact. 
The tab s was my first thought but the outdated hardware is kind of a deal breaker.  I really love it's display but the Sony doesn't have a a bad screen either, and the snapdragon 801 is way better then the exynos soc. 
Both cost about the same here in Romania. I'm really undecided, which one would you buy?


----------



## Mich05 (Jan 30, 2015)

I would definitely buy Nexus 6 or the newer of the Nexus series, cause i got all the nexus since Nexus Prime.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Jan 30, 2015)

esl43 said:


> Yeah,but there's still lots of moto msm8960s such as xt901 xt907,etc ,already got LP.

Click to collapse



True. 2013 Moto G & E make better options than many of them though...



esl43 said:


> Although mtk's phone seldom have cwm and twrp, they do do well in powersave as well as modest performance. However, In fact many customers donot mind whether their phone has cm or aosp.
> Moreover, maybe only Chinese smartphones have dual sims version.

Click to collapse



Consumer choice is a good thing when properly informed....so others are free to choose.

I care more that my data is safe - not at risk of being leaked/stolen without my knowledge or consent - than I do about the actual device which can be easily replaced. I also care that a device that I buy is truly "mine" to do with as I please - unlocked, rooted if I wish and with the choice of alternative roms. I don't want a device that is in reality under the control of an external party such as some devices from Apple/Xiaomi/Lenovo/Samsung/Verizon/etc.

A smartphone or tablet is but a tool, one that I don't have to use so, I take due care in selecting one that suits my needs and not the needs of manufacturers or carriers.

Many devices now have dual-sim versions (although their availability may be limited to certain regions only).


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Jan 30, 2015)

Tab S for sure

Verstuurd van mijn Note4 met Tapatalk


----------



## skytron (Jan 31, 2015)

*Nexus*

Nexus 6 for sure man!


----------



## Rapydax (Jan 31, 2015)

I was thinking about Meizu M1 (mini) which will come out this February. But I have trusting issues with such phones. Is GPS going to work fine in Europe with this phone? Will the phone last for at least 2 years without degrading too much (software-wise)?

Or should I buy a 2nd hand nexus 5?

I care a lot about battery life, I must add. Oh and budget is <200€ and no moto g is not my first choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Maynard100 (Jan 31, 2015)

Xiaomi MI Note & MI Note pro seems interesting.


----------



## jagdishtiwari10 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Mine is HTC*

I love HTC and soon going to buy HTC 526G+. Its Seems to  be a very nice device under 10k budget.


----------



## MiauMiau (Feb 1, 2015)

hello everyone,
I have an old but beautiful lg o2x and after 4 years of use I have some problems with the battery and new apps and games do not work properly.
So I decided to change smartphone.
I had thought about buying the Moto G 2014, what do you think of this smartphone? has good quality? is customizable as it was lg o2x?
thank you


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

MiauMiau said:


> hello everyone,
> I have an old but beautiful lg o2x and after 4 years of use I have some problems with the battery and new apps and games do not work properly.
> So I decided to change smartphone.
> I had thought about buying the Moto G 2014, what do you think of this smartphone? has good quality? is customizable as it was lg o2x?
> thank you

Click to collapse



Firstly, i'm sorry... i'm not going to do research about your current phone ( LG 02x )

But the Moto G2 is and really decent device, it has a huge amount of development running here on XDA and it's a very handsome device with no sharp edges.
You have to know that it's running on 1GB ram ( that's not a big deal in positive and negative way ;P ) .
Shortly, going for the Moto G2 will give you access to alot of flash fun experience but will have his limits by hardware. 
You will encounter probably the same issue ( Quote by you: '_I have some problems with the battery and new apps and games do not work properly._' )

- Elya


----------



## MiauMiau (Feb 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Firstly, i'm sorry... i'm not going to do research about your current phone ( LG 02x )
> 
> But the Moto G2 is and really decent device, it has a huge amount of development running here on XDA and it's a very handsome device with no sharp edges.
> You have to know that it's running on 1GB ram ( that's not a big deal in positive and negative way ;P ) .
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the quick reply


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

MiauMiau said:


> thanks for the quick reply

Click to collapse



You could better go for the Honor 3C ( it's even cheaper )


----------



## force70 (Feb 1, 2015)

MiauMiau said:


> hello everyone,
> I have an old but beautiful lg o2x and after 4 years of use I have some problems with the battery and new apps and games do not work properly.
> So I decided to change smartphone.
> I had thought about buying the Moto G 2014, what do you think of this smartphone? has good quality? is customizable as it was lg o2x?
> thank you

Click to collapse



Unless your on a budget and you didnt mention it so i will assume no i wouldnt bother with the G its a lower end device.

Much better devices out there such as:

LG G3 or g flex 2 coming soon
Note 4
One plus one
Nexus 6
Htc M8
Sony Z3
Even moto x current model wouldnt be too bad 

I would go for one of those.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## MiauMiau (Feb 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Unless your on a budget and you didnt mention it so i will assume no i wouldnt bother with the G its a lower end device.
> 
> Much better devices out there such as:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you're right, I did not specify my budget.
My budget is around 200 €.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 1, 2015)

Than go for:
- Honor 3C --> 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU --> 139 euro.
- RedMi Note --> 169 euro 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU + MIUI ROM.

Sent thru my chromebook


----------



## force70 (Feb 1, 2015)

MiauMiau said:


> you're right, I did not specify my budget.
> My budget is around 200 €.

Click to collapse



Lol in that case i guess ignore my previous post.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## xDroidZz (Feb 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Than go for:
> - Honor 3C --> 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU --> 139 euro.
> - RedMi Note --> 169 euro 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU + MIUI ROM.
> 
> Sent thru my chromebook

Click to collapse



Mediatek octa core right?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------




jertrej said:


> Mine is huawei ascend mate 7 is it nice and friendly to users?

Click to collapse



It's a massive phone with 4100mAh battery wow. But i dont see any development going on with this device on this forum. That's what's missing here...







arbazalam2z said:


> Mine will be Galaxy S4 or Nokia 1100
> Which will be available first

Click to collapse



S4 is a great phone. I'm using one right now actually ..... 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

Agree s4 is a nice device i regret selling mine. I prefer it over the s5 even though the s5 is a much more powerful device and has a great camera.

In case people are looking to buy der devices due to budget it whatever some of the best  device's ive owned include:

S4 as mentioned
Note 2...still have mine and still use it
Lg G2..only reason i sold it was was only 32g if interal storage..loved that phone alot
Note 3 still use it also....great device and still alot of development for it going on. I owned it longer than any other device i have ever purchased in recent years.

Me personally i would rather have say a year old or so flagship device  than a brand new budget device. Personal opinion only but thats what id do if i couldn't manage a new flagship when i upgrade.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or 2


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Agree s4 is a nice device i regret selling mine. I prefer it over the s5 even though the s5 is a much more powerful device and has a great camera.
> 
> In case people are looking to buy der devices due to budget it whatever some of the best  device's ive owned include:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'd prefer an automatic snow shovel bro


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> You'd prefer an automatic snow shovel bro

Click to collapse



Id prefer to live where you do!

Snowing here all day and -12c....i hate it.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id prefer to live where you do!
> 
> Snowing here all day and -12c....i hate it.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Come on out man I'll trade you its supposed to be 71f here Thursday


----------



## teddy0209 (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Unless your on a budget and you didnt mention it so i will assume no i wouldnt bother with the G its a lower end device.
> 
> Much better devices out there such as:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi Note and Mi Note Pro are quite interesting too... If they have Internatinal version... ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## arbazalam2z (Feb 2, 2015)

Guys Yesterday i visited Samsung Showroom... There i saw Samsung Galaxy E7...
Its looking very nice and having great features.... 2GB RAM, 5inch Screen Super Amoled.... 
Though there i was searching for Galaxy A5 but i didnt found there....
At end i was get confused with E7 and A5 and S4 .... Which model  should i go with:??
Suggestions required


----------



## arbazalam2z (Feb 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> S4 is already available, do you mean S6?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope i am talking about GALAXT S4 ....


----------



## arbazalam2z (Feb 2, 2015)

mwedo said:


> Mi3, all day,
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802

Click to collapse



i THINK MI 4 MUCH BETTER......


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 2, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> Mediatek octa core right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes it's mediatek, i know that the quality isn't that impressive but it's better than snapdragon 600 quadcore.

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




arbazalam2z said:


> Nope i am talking about GALAXT S4 ....

Click to collapse



Okay but it isn't new 
I'm wondering if you are really thinking that the S4 is just released?


----------



## xDroidZz (Feb 2, 2015)

arbazalam2z said:


> guys yesterday i visited samsung showroom... There i saw samsung galaxy e7...
> Its looking very nice and having great features.... 2gb ram, 5inch screen super amoled....
> Though there i was searching for galaxy a5 but i didnt found there....
> At end i was get confused with e7 and a5 and s4 .... Which model  should i go with:??
> Suggestions required

Click to collapse



*galaxy s4* *hands down* A5 & E7 = *SUCKS!*


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Come on out man I'll trade you its supposed to be 71f here Thursday

Click to collapse



This was my fun this morning.

sent from Canada via mt Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

lvnatic said:


> I bought an   Asus MeMO Pad 7 me572c  2 weeks ago because I needed a budget tablet for playing clash of clans. I am deeply, deeply disappointed by this device. It's got very good reviews and I really can't understand why. The touchscreen is often unresponsive and there's always a small delay when typing on the keyboard, it's practically impossible to type fast on this tab. And the ram management is pathetic, I often find myself being left with 150-200mb of memory and the UI feels very sluggish. Even after I de bloated it greenified a lot of system apps it still feels laggy after a day of uptime.
> 
> So anyway, I got 2 more weeks to decide to return it and get something else. So I'm thinking of adding some extra money and get either the Galaxy tab s 8.4 or the Sony xperia z3 compact.
> The tab s was my first thought but the outdated hardware is kind of a deal breaker.  I really love it's display but the Sony doesn't have a a bad screen either, and the snapdragon 801 is way better then the exynos soc.
> Both cost about the same here in Romania. I'm really undecided, which one would you buy?

Click to collapse



I'd wait and see if the Nokia N1 tablet is a worthy contender. 

It has very good specs but, there is currently almost ZERO development for the devices based on the Intel Atom platform. Nokia has made promises about openness but,...

If Nokia provides full kernel source, device tree repo and, maybe even a basic AOSP port with full source like Sony provides for many of it's devices, this will be hard to beat by any *device* unless the GPU performance or screen size doesn't meet your _need_.

As for older and current devices, is the LG Pad 8.9 also worth looking at?

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------




Rapydax said:


> I was thinking about Meizu M1 (mini) which will come out this February. But I have trusting issues with such phones. Is GPS going to work fine in Europe with this phone? Will the phone last for at least 2 years without degrading too much (software-wise)?
> 
> Or should I buy a 2nd hand nexus 5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about a used former flagship device like the Galaxy S4? The battery issues go away with such a model. Just make sure you get a version with active AOSP development (i.e. avoid Exynos). Also LG G3, Xperia Z1/Z2, Moto X 2013, Nexus 5,...

---------- Post added at 03:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




Elya_Dragon said:


> Than go for:
> - Honor 3C --> 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU --> 139 euro.
> - RedMi Note --> 169 euro 2GB RAM √ Octa Core CPU + MIUI ROM.
> 
> Sent thru my chromebook

Click to collapse



I would advice avoid such _dead-end devices_.

A used Galaxy S4 Qualcomm model or Xperia Z1/Z1 Compact with very decent development support would be a better choice (regardless of whether you like flashing roms or not).


----------



## s8freak (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> This was my fun this morning.
> 
> sent from Canada via mt Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



You need this @force70


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Agree s4 is a nice device i regret selling mine. I prefer it over the s5 even though the s5 is a much more powerful device and has a great camera.

Click to collapse



Why do you prefer the S4 over the S5?



force70 said:


> In case people are looking to buy der devices due to budget it whatever some of the best  device's ive owned include:
> 
> S4 as mentioned
> Note 2...still have mine and still use it
> ...

Click to collapse



Which specific models of those devices are you referring to? The Note 2 lacks any serious AOSP development if memory serves...

I am also partial to the buy-an-older-flagship model strategy. It is what I advice most often when asked (although the 2013 Moto G was equally a decent answer). Only difference is, I am happy to use that strategy regardless of whether the current flagship is affordable enough to buy outright.


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Why do you prefer the S4 over the S5?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 has a more pleasing shape,smaller bezels,its thinner and the speaker on the S5 is total crap due to the waterproofing which i think is useless on a smartphone.

The S5 did not appeal to me at all, went to pick it up when it came out held it in my hand and walked right back out!

I was expecting a thinner more compact device with nice small bezels.but larger screen...sammy went backwards with the S5 for the most part.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> S4 has a more pleasing shape,smaller bezels,its thinner and the speaker on the S5 is total crap due to the waterproofing which i think is useless on a smartphone.
> 
> The S5 did not appeal to me at all, went to pick it up when it came out held it in my hand and walked right back out!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I thought there might be a functional issue I was unaware of...

I love the IPxx dust/water-resistance. In fact, I think all (ok, ok, most) flagship smartphones should be dust-water-resistant. No more anxiety about being caught out by rain whilst outdoors. No more worries about mounting or fixing on bike/car/rucksack/etc.

I'm not overly concerned with thinner devices (used to ride with an Xperia Acro S IPxx-rated which was reassuringly "chunky"). I'd rather have a bigger battery anyway...

Only enduring complaint relates to Samsung's developer unfriendliness - I would like to see support for features like the ultra low power monochrome mode on custom AOSP roms like Cm11/OmniROM.


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Thanks. I thought there might be a functional issue I was unaware of...
> 
> I love the IPxx dust/water-resistance. In fact, I think all (ok, ok, most) flagship smartphones should be dust-water-resistant. No more anxiety about being caught out by rain whilst outdoors. No more worries about mounting or fixing on bike/car/rucksack/etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No functionality wise no issues..i know plenty of people with S5s and ive rooted a few for friends. Just not my cup of tea...we will see what the S6 brings to the table.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Dreamangel (Feb 2, 2015)

Im not a Power Username and Last days im between samsung alpha, lumia 930 and xperia z3.  What do you think?


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> Im not a Power Username and Last days im between samsung alpha, lumia 930 and xperia z3.  What do you think?

Click to collapse



Id probably go for the Z3 of those 3. Alpha would be 2nd. 
sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> No functionality wise no issues..i know plenty of people with S5s and ive rooted a few for friends. Just not my cup of tea...we will see what the S6 brings to the table.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I like the S5 but, the holy trinity of bootloader unlock, root and custom AOSP roms is under attack from Samsung for devices like the Galaxy S5 and Note 4 (or so says the interweb). Earlier S5 models with earlier rom/bootloader versions were eventually unlocked rooted but, what about those bought more recently and those yet to be bought...?

 If reports are true about Samsung planning to use Exynos SoCs exclusively for the S6, then the Galaxy S6 won't even make my shortlist. No Qualcomm, no Samsung. I lived through the S2/Note2-era Exynos fcuk-up by Samsung. Only the removable battery and microsd (and IPxx-rating on S5) on the Galaxy S-series keeps it different. Without Qualcomm and the AOSP roms it enables, all that doesn't matter....


----------



## Rapydax (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm now thinking of second hand HTC One M7 or second hand LG G2.

Which one will last longer (2-3 years)? All I do is install CM11 (or whatever CM), use the alarm, GPS and whatsapp/sms/phone, web browsing and using poweramp mp3 player.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 2, 2015)

Rapydax said:


> I'm now thinking of second hand HTC One M7 or second hand LG G2.
> 
> Which one will last longer (2-3 years)? All I do is install CM11 (or whatever CM), use the alarm, GPS and whatsapp/sms/phone, web browsing and using poweramp mp3 player.

Click to collapse



LG G2, for a number of reasons. Most obviously, it has a significantly more powerful processor, which means it's more "future-proof". Less obvious is the battery. It's a larger battery, which means less recharging, which means it'll hold up longer over time. If it comes to it, the battery on the G2 is relatively easy to replace (despite being "non-removable), whereas on the M7 it's damn near impossible. You also get a much better camera, and a significantly bigger screen, despite only being very slightly bigger overall. About the only thing the M7 has going for it compared to the G2 is the front-facing speakers. And build quality, but that works against it in reparability.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Feb 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> No functionality wise no issues..i know plenty of people with S5s and ive rooted a few for friends. Just not my cup of tea...we will see what the S6 brings to the table.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I hope that the S6 will be same lovely or even more lovely as the Note 4, it's for me as women a beauty item, a beautified designed phone, rocking a over-powered CPU in combination with a lovely amount of RAM and last but not at least the beautiful 500+ppi screen.
When i heard that the Galaxy S6 will be made of metal was i directly getting a flashback of the coming soon articles of the Note 4.

Again i'm super excited.


- Elya


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I hope that the S6 will be same lovely or even more lovely as the Note 4, it's for me as women a beauty item, a beautified designed phone, rocking a over-powered CPU in combination with a lovely amount of RAM and last but not at least the beautiful 500+points screen.
> When i heard that the Galaxy S6 will be made of metal was i directly getting a flashback of the coming soon articles of the Note 4.
> 
> Again i'm super excited.
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasnt even planning on getting a note 4 as i didnt feel it was much of a jump from the note 3..same size screen etc. Then I held it in my hands on launch day and it made the note 3 look and feel cheap  and that was it lol. 
Great looking device and i knew in the first few.days the performance was far better than the note 3..best decision i ever made. 

Even us  guys (well this one anyway) can appreciate a nicely designed and aesthetically pleasing device  lol.


sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> LG G2, for a number of reasons. Most obviously, it has a significantly more powerful processor, which means it's more "future-proof". Less obvious is the battery. It's a larger battery, which means less recharging, which means it'll hold up longer over time. If it comes to it, the battery on the G2 is relatively easy to replace (despite being "non-removable), whereas on the M7 it's damn near impossible. You also get a much better camera, and a significantly bigger screen, despite only being very slightly bigger overall. About the only thing the M7 has going for it compared to the G2 is the front-facing speakers. And build quality, but that works against it in reparability.

Click to collapse



Couldn't agree more...G2 vs M7 is an easy choice to me.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Salim.Keady (Feb 2, 2015)

lionxll said:


> *Hey guys. Lets Earn 10$. Follow My Step :*
> 1. Download Whaff reward in playstore
> 2. Instal And Open
> 3. Login With Your FB
> ...

Click to collapse



why spamming ?


----------



## force70 (Feb 2, 2015)

lionxll said:


> *Hey guys. Lets Earn 10$. Follow My Step :*
> 1. Download Whaff reward in playstore
> 2. Instal And Open
> 3. Login With Your FB
> ...

Click to collapse



Reported.

 .take that crap elsewhere no one here cares 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Xawar (Feb 3, 2015)

From my point of view the S6 should have many new advantages for the reason changing my current S4.


----------



## prozac (Feb 3, 2015)

pls help me guys ... i buyed oneplus one some month ago. test it 1 day and it is to big for my hands.

i go into a market and i look for a New phone. and i look to the z3 compact / z1 compact.

but the on/off button isnt  nice...

i need a New phone , cause my Galaxy Nexus 9250 screen is broken. 
i need a phone for hangout. sometime surfing over WLAN and mostly for call.
4,3 till 4,6 " is maximum maybe a small 5"
phone i want to root... also gold costumroms

standby should be good.
my Nexus have 3,5 days with my use.
write some good 'smart' phones  pls


----------



## Meedio (Feb 3, 2015)

Looking for a decently future proof phone for ~300€ with a good battery life and active custom rom development (to ensure updates after the manufacturer drops support). Bonus points for solid build quality and easy self repairability (as in: the less adhesive you have to tear through the better). Has to be usable with one hand so no 5.5in displays please. 

The options I have in mind right now are the Samsung GS4 LTE-A (i9506) and the LG G2. Which one of these would you choose and why? Nexus 5 is also an option but the battery life is much worse and I'm not sure if 16gb is enough, the 32gb version is really hard to find. Honor 6 looks good on paper but I'm somewhat worried about its future.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 3, 2015)

For those who said the Saygus V2 wouldn't make it to market Made in Utah and looks like a beast of a device
http://www.androidauthority.com/saygus-v2-pre-order-584562/

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




force70 said:


> I wasnt even planning on getting a note 4 as i didnt feel it was much of a jump from the note 3..same size screen etc. Then I held it in my hands on launch day and it made the note 3 look and feel cheap  and that was it lol.
> Great looking device and i knew in the first few.days the performance was far better than the note 3..best decision i ever made.
> 
> Even us  guys (well this one anyway) can appreciate a nicely designed and aesthetically pleasing device  lol.
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 looks like the Saygus V2 is on the market.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 3, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> For those who said the Saygus V2 wouldn't make it to market Made in Utah and looks like a beast of a device
> http://www.androidauthority.com/saygus-v2-pre-order-584562/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



It hasn't made it to market _yet_. These are pre-orders with no word on _when_ they will be eventually delivered.

I'm tempted but....$549-$599 isn't what the Saygus V2 is worth to me. At $299-$349, mine would be on pre-order already (for mounting on a bike in all weather all year round). The OnePlus One and Nexus 5 got that bit right...

UPDATE: Saygus plans to deliver pre-orders from March.


----------



## HMGtbOfficial (Feb 4, 2015)

Mine will be Yu Yureka!


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Feb 4, 2015)

HMGtbOfficial said:


> Mine will be Yu Yureka!

Click to collapse



I just got it last week. Its much better then my previous galaxy S3.
Go for it.


----------



## Sciencekeeper (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm sure my next Smartphone will be the S6. I have the S4Mini right now. 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuiCunha (Feb 4, 2015)

Now I have a S4. I will wait S6, wonder that will be water proof. I dont know the specs ...


----------



## Cootehill (Feb 4, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> UPDATE: Saygus plans to deliver pre-orders from March.

Click to collapse



I'm registered for pre order too, but not sure can trust them. Sent them two mails no reply at all. Where you get the info about delivery and is it true?

The System is rooted that make it easy put customized software on it. They say it is possible installing three OS. Okay is not new done it one my M7. Hardware is not the newest but looks acceptable for me exclude (Snapdragon 801).

So how thinks guys, really not worth more then 400$ ?


----------



## blackjaxx360 (Feb 4, 2015)

*New Phone Time!*

So, first time poster here, although I am a member to other forums (androidcentral, droidrzr, and droidforums) under the same screen name. Since times have progressed since gathering and discussing information via those websites, I've decided to join XDA. Mattingroff and his retirement of the Batakangs for the droids helped to push me here actually. So my dilemma is this, my current phone is a Droid Razr Maxx that I have rooted and have successfully used for over 3 years. Now it seems the phone is showing it's first signs of slowing down (lag) and the battery life isn't what it used to be. Granted, I can still last almost a full day (12+ hrs) with moderate use and about 4-6 hrs on heavy use before I have to charge up again. I'm never too far from an outlet or my car (car charger) so charging isn't too much of a hassle but it is quite annoying to have to remember to do so if I'm busy or tied up doing other things, like work, lol. In any case, I have been researching and I've come to narrow my choices to 3 phones. 
*My usage* consists of texting, short calls, some web browsing, occasional YouTube visits, Face-Place, and light gaming (time wasters really), and checking sports updates via an app. 
*My budget* is about $250-$300 for the phone itself and maybe another $100 for accessories (quality case, extended battery, desktop dock). If I spend more than $300 on the phone itself, a valid case is gonna have to be made.
*What's important to me* is a fairly easy root process, phone speed (no, or minimal, lag) decent camera, screen quality, battery life, overall size, durability (respectively), and radio signal strength, and phone must be able to run on Verizon.
*Phone #1:* Brand new, unused, sealed Droid Maxx running Android 4.4 (this one is I'm leaning towards the most, but it's the 16GB version)
*Phone #2:* Brand new, unused, sealed Moto X Developer Edition (issue here is battery life and I hear mixed reviews about the Incipio and Mugen extended battery cases
*Phone #3* Used Samsung Note 3 (size is a bit of an issue when you consider I'm gonna case it and a better battery can be installed easily)

So that's my situation. I would just go to Verizon and only pay $199 for the highly coveted Droid Turbo but I'm on a grandfathered unlimited data plan and I'd rather not lose it. This is where rooting comes in (tethering). Any help would be appreciated, as well as more suggestions I haven't thought of. I plan on making a final decision and purchasing this coming weekend. So let me know what you think guys. Thanks in advance!  

CJ


----------



## Planterz (Feb 4, 2015)

@blackjaxx360

I also came from a Razr Maxx, and I expect that you too will be disappointed in smaller batteries. The Droid Maxx is the obvious choice, as you've concluded, but 16gb is pretty minimal, and there's no microSD card slot. The 32gb version runs out of your price range though. And the Maxx HD's specs are lacking these days.

The Moto X 2013's battery life can be extended if you turn off the "ambient" features, like the always-listening "OK Google" or the on-screen notifications. But it still won't match simply having a bigger battery.

My recommendation would be to look at the LG G2. Excellent camera, nice big 3000mAh battery, and 32gb storage (no SD card slot though). Easily rooted. $300 new off eBay. Be aware though that the Verizon G2 (VS980 ) differs somehow from the other versions, so you'll have to make sure you get a compatible case.

Not necessarily a recommendation, but the HTC One M7 (exclusive "electric blue" edition) can be had for $200 from Best Buy right now.


----------



## blackjaxx360 (Feb 4, 2015)

@Planterz

The selling point of the Droid Maxx, besides being brand spanking new,  was that it was still on Android 4.4 and that makes for easy rooting, from what I've researched so far. The 16gb was a disappointment. Trying to find a 32gb version under $400 that is rootable would be ideal. I will research the 2 phones mentioned. Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 5, 2015)

blackjaxx360 said:


> @Planterz
> 
> The selling point of the Droid Maxx, besides being brand spanking new,  was that it was still on Android 4.4 and that makes for easy rooting, from what I've researched so far. The 16gb was a disappointment. Trying to find a 32gb version under $400 that is rootable would be ideal. I will research the 2 phones mentioned. Thank you for your reply.

Click to collapse



Between the Droid Maxx and the LG G2, I personally think the G2 wins hands-down. For one, you can get it for a lot cheaper. Bigger, higher res screen, better camera, IR blaster, more powerful processor. If battery life is your absolute priority, this is the only area where the Maxx wins out. Huge 3500mAh battery, plus its 720p AMOLED display will be a lot less of a drain than the 1080p LCD screen of the G2, especially if you use dark themes and backgrounds.

As for the HTC M7, I mainly mention it because it can be had for so cheap right now. It's not without its own qualities (it's sexy, has a great screen and amazing speakers), but battery size and camera quality aren't among them. But hey, it's only $200. The battery is merely average, and the 4MP "Ultrapixel" camera takes very good "internet" quality photos (resized, uploaded to Facebook, etc), but the mere 4MP means you won't be taking amazing macros or sweeping landscape vista photos. I'm on T-Mobile, and right now the AT&T M7 from Best Buy is even cheaper at $150, and I'm sorely tempted to buy one and unlock it.


----------



## blackjaxx360 (Feb 5, 2015)

@Planterz

You may have just sold me on the LG! I didn't look at LG before and kinda felt it was of sub-par specs, boy was I wrong. Initially I was going to ask you why you recommended the G2 and not the G3. When I did a comparison between the 2, I found that the G3 wasn't worth the extra price tag for the overall lesser specs. This has definitely caught my attention. Now off to some extensive research, lol.


----------



## googleygoggles (Feb 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> Agree s4 is a nice device i regret selling mine. I prefer it over the s5 even though the s5 is a much more powerful device and has a great camera.
> 
> In case people are looking to buy der devices due to budget it whatever some of the best  device's ive owned include:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... Did you say you sold your LG G2 BECAUSE IT ONLY HAD 32 GB???
Come on man! Manage your storage properly!!! I'm on the 8GB (I know...) Nexus 4 and I still have like 3.5GB left! That's with pictures (HD), some music, and a couple videos. The other 2 GB is taken by apps.

Some people will never know how to get by with low storage...

(Still love this phone )


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Feb 5, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Wait... Did you say you sold your LG G2 BECAUSE IT ONLY HAD 32 GB???
> Come on man! Manage your storage properly!!! I'm on the 8GB (I know...) Nexus 4 and I still have like 3.5GB left! That's with pictures (HD), some music, and a couple videos. The other 2 GB is taken by apps.
> 
> Some people will never know how to get by with low storage...
> ...

Click to collapse



Wowza that guy said 32gb wasn't enough? 
I agree they need to move storage capacity at some point to 32gb standard. 
But I have GTA SA, A 2 GB backup, and Apps and I still have 6 GB left


----------



## Planterz (Feb 5, 2015)

blackjaxx360 said:


> @Planterz
> 
> You may have just sold me on the LG! I didn't look at LG before and kinda felt it was of sub-par specs, boy was I wrong. Initially I was going to ask you why you recommended the G2 and not the G3. When I did a comparison between the 2, I found that the G3 wasn't worth the extra price tag for the overall lesser specs. This has definitely caught my attention. Now off to some extensive research, lol.

Click to collapse



The G3 is a great device. But it's also twice (or more) the cost. The prices the G2s are going for are a freaking bargain. It's almost hard to believe. It's older, and "obsolete" (yet far, far, from obsolete), so prices are fantastically low.

Right now, I'm in a quandary on what phone I want to buy to replace my Nexus 4. The LG G2 is a forerunner, since it's a great phone and I can get one for so cheap. Second is a OnePlus One. The reasons should be obvious. My hold-out option is the Saygus V2. Absurdly amazing phone, but at this point, it's vaporware. Without examples in-hand, reviews, etc, it's hard to put faith in this phone, yet I have high hopes.


----------



## force70 (Feb 5, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Wait... Did you say you sold your LG G2 BECAUSE IT ONLY HAD 32 GB???
> Come on man! Manage your storage properly!!! I'm on the 8GB (I know...) Nexus 4 and I still have like 3.5GB left! That's with pictures (HD), some music, and a couple videos. The other 2 GB is taken by apps.
> 
> Some people will never know how to get by with low storage...
> ...

Click to collapse



Manage my storage  properly lol...good one dude.

I don't need to get buy with low storage. I just buy devices  that hav ext sd card support.i bought the G2 knowing it might not be suitable for me and i was right...why "get by" with something you dont have to lol.

I have 25gb of pictures and personal  videos that i prefer to have ON my device. They are all backed up on dropbox of course.
In addition i keep multiple  twrp backups on board plus many zip files of kerns,mods,themes etc etc

I do alot of testing of many roms so i need the files on my device.

Ive learned to buy devices based on my needs not just because i like them.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




LiamAtkins90 said:


> Wowza that guy said 32gb wasn't enough?
> I agree they need to move storage capacity at some point to 32gb standard.
> But I have GTA SA, A 2 GB backup, and Apps and I still have 6 GB left

Click to collapse



As a above i have WAY more than that on my device.

Im looking at getting  128gb sd cards for my phones at this point.

I think 32gb is a joke....you guys say it suits your needs..all good. Everyone is entitled to an opinion of course.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## blackjaxx360 (Feb 5, 2015)

The  OnePlus One is definitely a phone to drool over. Unfortunately, I'm "stuck" under the dictatorship of Verizon. No way they'll let a phone like that on their network.  Look at all the red tape it took to get the IPhone on board. I can still drool though.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Feb 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> ]
> As a above i have WAY more than that on my device.
> 
> Im looking at getting  128gb sd cards for my phones at this point.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess everyone has different needs, and I do agree that they should up the storage now to 32 GB 
But truth is i don't use my device that often for music, movies, pics etc... 
I take pics only at special occasions. I stream movies and don't store music or listen to it whilst i am out, if I want to listen to a track I wait till I'm home and open YouTube, added bonus of funny as hell comments as well haha!
But I do agree we all have different needs, I would personally like to see 128 GB storage minimum at some point and games to smash the 3/4 GB barrier  mark and be like real console games none of this flappy bird bull****. 
I wouldn't know what to do with all that storage personally lol so it would indeed go to waste on a guy like me.


----------



## force70 (Feb 5, 2015)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> I guess everyone has different needs, and I do agree that they should up the storage now to 32 GB
> But truth is i don't use my device that often for music, movies, pics etc...
> I take pics only at special occasions. I stream movies and don't store music or listen to it whilst i am out, if I want to listen to a track I wait till I'm home and open YouTube, added bonus of funny as hell comments as well haha!
> But I do agree we all have different needs, I would personally like to see 128 GB storage minimum at some point and games to smash the 3/4 GB barrier  mark and be like real console games none of this flappy bird bull****.
> I wouldn't know what to do with all that storage personally lol so it would indeed go to waste on a guy like me.

Click to collapse



I just transferred a bunch of stuff to my ext 2tb hdd the other day but this is what my sd card looks like.


sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Feb 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> I just transferred a bunch of stuff to my ext 2tb hdd the other day but this is what my sd card looks like.
> 
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



That's a lot of data man


----------



## force70 (Feb 5, 2015)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> That's a lot of data man

Click to collapse



Like i said i do ALOT of flashing and testing lol...all.my devices storage looks like this 



My pics take up alot of space though yeah


----------



## blackjaxx360 (Feb 5, 2015)

@Planterz

I've been reading about a recent update to the G2 that eliminates root (Android VS98027A). Are you aware of this? I might have to find an early version of this phone that wasn't updated. The research continues...


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 5, 2015)

Cootehill said:


> I'm registered for pre order too, but not sure can trust them. Sent them two mails no reply at all. Where you get the info about delivery and is it true?

Click to collapse



https://www.saygus.com/faqs/what-is-the-approximate-ship-date-of-the-v2/


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> Like i said i do ALOT of flashing and testing lol...all.my devices storage looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> My pics take up alot of space though yeah

Click to collapse



Pics of all that SNOW LOL


----------



## bnook (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey I'm hoping for some advice as to what phone to buy. I'm going to be doing an AT&T upgrade so pricepoints from that standpoint.

I was kinda favoring LG G3 on paper, currently can acquire for $0.01 by renewing my contract at Costco. selling points are 5.5" screen, 3gb ram with the 32gb internal storage version, 3,000 mah battery, and the snapdragon 801, 2.5 ghz quad core.

However, I was reading around some reviews and people seem to not like the LG G3 so much, not entirely sure why. They seem to favor the Moto X 2nd gen.

The Moto X 2nd gen has some good specs, and is also $0.01 through contract renewal at Costco. same 13 mp camera, same snapdragon 801 with 2.5 ghz quad core. However, it has some shortcomings: 1.) smaller screen at 5.2", 2.) smaller battery at 2300 mah, 3.) less ram at 2gb, 4.) no expandable storage (though I suppose this wouldnt matter as much if I got the 32gb internal storage over the 16). So with all that in mind, why does it seem more ppl prefer the Moto X to the LG G3?

The Xperia Z3 looks pretty darn cool too, though I can't find it available for AT&T. Is this phone not available for AT&T? I like the 20 mp camera, but the screen is only 5.2". It has FM radio tuner which I suppose could be handy, and the battery is 3100 mah (but non-removable), but otherwise features are much the same as the top contenders. It would be a choice between camera MP and screen size between this and the LG G3 for me, if I could find this available for AT&T thru upgrade.

The Galaxy S4 is another option to upgrade for $0.01, but the hardware is not up to snuff with the newer models. Understandably so as it is not the latest iteration, but if I wanted to go to the Galaxy S5 that's an extra $80 to upgrade and I am not interested in paying for a phone when I can get one for essentially free.

The Galaxy Note looks pretty damn cool, I'm a big fan of the larger screen, but the price point for the Note 4 is obscene in my mind (~$270 with renewed contract, eww). So I tried checking out the Note 3 and it does look pretty good spec wise, but still seems I can't get it for cheaper than $149 so probably won't go with that. And the screen is only moderately bigger than the LG G3, coming in at 5.7".

Any thoughts or insights into my decision making process?


----------



## Cootehill (Feb 5, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> https://www.saygus.com/faqs/what-is-the-approximate-ship-date-of-the-v2/

Click to collapse



Okay thanks, but they will inform you in march about delivery date that not clearly means they will start shipping the same month.

Anyway, they don't even answer my mail or fix my little problem but tell me news about expanding the pre order period one day to 07. Feb. It looks like, collecting money with no warranty to get what ever they announced. 

*EDIT:* Problem solved, just open my eyes.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 5, 2015)

Cootehill said:


> Okay thanks, but they will inform you in march about delivery date that not clearly means they will start shipping the same month.
> 
> Anyway, they don't even answer my mail or fix my little problem but tell me news about expanding the pre order period one day to 07. Feb. It looks like, collecting money with no warranty to get what ever they announced.

Click to collapse



The 6-8weeks expected shipping date from the pre-order falls in March. I understood that FAQ to mean they will contact you closer to the time when they have even more precise data about the delivery.

It is a new company so.....maybe teething problems?


----------



## guruAhtasham (Feb 5, 2015)

*xiaomi redmi 1s*

any reviews for xiaomi redmi 1s guys ??


----------



## wimhgh (Feb 5, 2015)

*HTC one M9*

My first touchscreen phone was a Qtec by HTC S200 running on one of the first windows mobile software versions. Then I had a whole range of different android phones but something keeps pulling me back to HTC time after time


----------



## mcgrave (Feb 5, 2015)

One plus one is now the best quality for the Buck you have !

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Nexus 5 met Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Feb 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Not necessarily a recommendation, but the HTC One M7 (exclusive "electric blue" edition) can be had for $200 from Best Buy right now.

Click to collapse



The Verizon one is only $150 now too.


----------



## Renda16 (Feb 6, 2015)

I'm waiting the one plus two :laugh:


----------



## Rapydax (Feb 6, 2015)

Why shouldn't I buy the Exynos Galaxy S4 instead of the Qualcom S4 version?


----------



## force70 (Feb 6, 2015)

Rapydax said:


> Why shouldn't I buy the Exynos Galaxy S4 instead of the Qualcom S4 version?

Click to collapse



development is probably very limited as with all exynos devices

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:59 PM ----------




Renda16 said:


> I'm waiting the one plus two :laugh:

Click to collapse



That will be one to watch.

Hopefully  removable battery,ext sd card support and 6" screen!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## diNovoM (Feb 7, 2015)

*Android & Windows Convertible Tablet/*Book*

Hey guys, not 100% sure if i am in the right section but i hope so - as well as that you can help me choosing the right device(s).

What's needed:
Well, I am currently about to decide between something like the ASUS Transformer Trio (Duo wont come) & Co or some extra Tablet & Note/Ultrabook. Further beside Android on the Tablet and Windows (in the Keyboard?) is the option to also add some Linux Distribution because:

Windows/Linux-Part will be mostly used for programming - i do need both.
Android will be used for reading documents, surf the net, play media & Co. 
Concerning the power: both don't need to have highest amount of (if i do think of GPU-Power), yet should be able to let's say play 4k Videos so quite decent either not top.
Also the bootloader needs to be unlocked or unlockable.
Convertible just to at best have one device that i can have always with me and be easilly transformed the way needed.

So my first questions would be: Is that even currently possible to get that in 1 or a 2in1 Device? And if so - is there such a device that is also currently supported by the community when it comes to Android? If I think of Multiboot - wouldn't it be possible to use any x86 Note/Ultrabook and use the x86 project? Any other ideas?


----------



## inaqi69 (Feb 7, 2015)

*Which one to buy?*

I am deciding to buy a nexus 4 or galaxy s3? Yep very old i know! My budget is Very Low. Any suggestion which to buy? :cyclops:


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Feb 7, 2015)

inaqi69 said:


> I am deciding to buy a nexus 4 or galaxy s3? Yep very old i know! My budget is Very Low. Any suggestion which to buy? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 without a doubt, way way way more development.


----------



## inaqi69 (Feb 7, 2015)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Nexus 4 without a doubt, way way way more development.

Click to collapse



I was thinking the same, Thanks for suggestion


----------



## galaxys (Feb 7, 2015)

inaqi69 said:


> I was thinking the same, Thanks for suggestion

Click to collapse



Nexus4 is a great device especially on XDA!


----------



## Planterz (Feb 7, 2015)

inaqi69 said:


> I am deciding to buy a nexus 4 or galaxy s3? Yep very old i know! My budget is Very Low. Any suggestion which to buy? :cyclops:

Click to collapse





LiamAtkins90 said:


> Nexus 4 without a doubt, way way way more development.

Click to collapse





galaxys said:


> Nexus4 is a great device especially on XDA!

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is definitely a better device than the S3. There are also definitely better devices on the market, but few, if any, that can match the Nexus 4 for what it offers for what it costs. The 1.5GHz quad core S4 Pro and 2GB RAM are way better than the "budget" devices on the market, like the Moto G & E, HTC Desires, etc. It's also still officially supported by Google, and unofficially and very enthusiastically supported by developers with ROMs and kernels. That isn't to say that there's not plenty of development for the S3, but apart from having a replaceable battery and a better camera, it can't match the Nexus 4. Of course, there's 2 different Galaxy S3's; the 2GB RAM/Snapdragon version, and the 1.4GHz/1GB RAM Exynos version. The former is OK, as long as it's compatible. The latter is crap, and should definitely be avoided.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 7, 2015)

Nexus 4 for sure unless you need a better camera or expandable storage. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 7, 2015)

Id take an s3 over a nexus 4 any day of the week..removable battery and lets face it  neither device has great batterylife so that's important...no ext sd card support and the n4 has what 16g internal which is laughable...horrible camera on the n4 and if memory serves me  no LTE on the n4 which makes it a paperweight in my opinion. I do remember there was a mod to enable lte but not sure if that even works on the latest firmware.

Easy choice.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2015)

inaqi69 said:


> I am deciding to buy a nexus 4 or galaxy s3? Yep very old i know! My budget is Very Low. Any suggestion which to buy? :cyclops:

Click to collapse



How much is your budget if I may ask?


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id take an s3 over a nexus 4 any day of the week..removable battery and lets face it  neither device has great batterylife so that's important...no ext sd card support and the n4 has what 16g internal which is laughable...horrible camera on the n4 and if memory serves me  no LTE on the n4 which makes it a paperweight in my opionion. I do remember there was a mod to enable lte but not sure if that even works on the latest firmware.
> 
> Easy choice.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Maybe a paperweight for you, but not necessarily for everyone. You are very vocal about your opinion on what is important. And we all know that is the biggest screen that they make, biggest battery, removable battery, and gigantic enormous amount of storage. Eventually the replaceable battery and external storage will be a thing of the past.

Yes a better camera, battery and more storage would be nice but the nexus 4 is faster, has better software out of the box, better selection of ROMs, and looks and feels better in the hand. Its the perfect size in my opinion. 

I also have a busy job that does not allow me to play with my phone all day long. But even if I could there are chargers and outlets right near me all the time. 

I ended up getting an iPhone 5 to use as an iPod since the sound quality is better than the nexus or almost any android phone. So I don't need that much storage on here anyway. I've never ran out of space so far. The iPhone kind of sucks to use as a smartphone but it looks nice and sounds good with my amp and headphones. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id take an s3 over a nexus 4 any day of the week..removable battery and lets face it  neither device has great batterylife so that's important...no ext sd card support and the n4 has what 16g internal which is laughable...horrible camera on the n4 and if memory serves me  no LTE on the n4 which makes it a paperweight in my opionion. I do remember there was a mod to enable lte but not sure if that even works on the latest firmware.
> 
> Easy choice.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



You go ahead a be vocal @force70 I get ya I personally would take the S3 after having one.  The cameras good and there's actually a ton of development for it as well.  I wouldn't buy a Nexus of any kind.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 7, 2015)

Just curious what reason you have for not liking any nexus? I wouldn't want the nexus 6 because of the ridiculous size. Highest I would go is g3 size and that's stretching it. It's a phone not a tablet. I liked my nexus 5 i just sold it before Xmas because money was tight. If only I knew I was getting a $750 Xmas bonus. The nexus sold in 24 hours and the buyer was upgrading from an iPhone 5s 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id take an s3 over a nexus 4 any day of the week..removable battery and lets face it  neither device has great batterylife so that's important...no ext sd card support and the n4 has what 16g internal which is laughable...horrible camera on the n4 and if memory serves me  no LTE on the n4 which makes it a paperweight in my opionion. I do remember there was a mod to enable lte but not sure if that even works on the latest firmware.
> 
> Easy choice.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Same here.

I think they are both decent devices but, the S3 is vastly more flexible - LTE, removable battery, microsd slot and it has a very good camera.

Easy choice for me too.

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 AM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Eventually the replaceable battery and external storage will be a thing of the past.

Click to collapse



I hope the [partly] open source nature of Android is able to prevent any attempts to banish external storage. The cloud isn't an alternative, there is no alternative really...

Replaceable batteries?. Who knows?, I hope it doesn't disappear.


----------



## force70 (Feb 7, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> Maybe a paperweight for you, but not necessarily for everyone. You are very vocal about your opinion on what is important. And we all know that is the biggest screen that they make, biggest battery, removable battery, and gigantic enormous amount of storage. Eventually the replaceable battery and external storage will be a thing of the past.
> 
> Yes a better camera, battery and more storage would be nice but the nexus 4 is faster, has better software out of the box, better selection of ROMs, and looks and feels better in the hand. Its the perfect size in my opinion.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nothing wrong with being vocal with an opinion on this thread especially when people are actually asking for opinions dude lol. Of course whats important to me may not matter to you and vice versa...but its an opinion. Last time i checked we are all entitled to those. Im sorry if you feel otherwise.

Would agree about apple though..i dont use anything android for music players.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 06:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Just curious what reason you have for not liking any nexus? I wouldn't want the nexus 6 because of the ridiculous size. Highest I would go is g3 size and that's stretching it. It's a phone not a tablet. I liked my nexus 5 i just sold it before Xmas because money was tight. If only I knew I was getting a $750 Xmas bonus. The nexus sold in 24 hours and the buyer was upgrading from an iPhone 5s
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Id have picked up a  a white nexus 6 on launch day if the damn thing was available in my country actually.

They are nowhere to be found up here sadly and by the time they are the 810 devices will be out and i will move on to one of those.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 8, 2015)

I didn't say you weren't entitled to your opinion. Just the way you said easy choice sounded like you meant for everyone not just for you. 

I would actually like a g3 now that I've seen videos of it running custom ROMs and not lagging. Guess it was the crappy stock software. Unfortunately its a bit out of my price range for now unless I sell this and the iPhone and get a used one.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 8, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I didn't say you weren't entitled to your opinion. Just the way you said easy choice sounded like you meant for everyone not just for you.
> 
> I would actually like a g3 now that I've seen videos of it running custom ROMs and not lagging. Guess it was the crappy stock software. Unfortunately its a bit out of my price range for now unless I sell this and the iPhone and get a used one.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



G3 is really nice...i loved my G2. G FLEX 2 is  out in korea  now...810 processor etc etc...an improved G3 with a curved screen more or less. Going to be very nice.

Only issue with LG is the locked bootloaders

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## lamboris (Feb 8, 2015)

I will try Iphone


----------



## govzz (Feb 8, 2015)

*iPhone 6*

Get a iPhone!


----------



## Planterz (Feb 8, 2015)

lamboris said:


> I will try Iphone

Click to collapse





govzz said:


> Get a iPhone!

Click to collapse



What forum is this?


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 8, 2015)

I would have gotten a g2 had it not been $50 more than the nexus and I couldn't afford it then. I ended up loving the nexus anyway but I know g2 would have been better in some ways. 

If your wanting to try iPhone do like I did buy one used for a good price, try it for a week then switch back to your android phone and use the iPhone for a music player  or sell it since they are easy to resell. Or maybe you'll like it. Either way you can't lose. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dreamangel (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello again ,finally I sold my z3 and I bought a Samsung galaxy A5. I know some of you ,you will call me crazy but I love this phone, I'm not a power user but it is so light,elegant and the camera take stunning pictures, happy with my choice. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## force70 (Feb 8, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I would have gotten a g2 had it not been $50 more than the nexus and I couldn't afford it then. I ended up loving the nexus anyway but I know g2 would have been better in some ways.
> 
> If your wanting to try iPhone do like I did buy one used for a good price, try it for a week then switch back to your android phone and use the iPhone for a music player  or sell it since they are easy to resell. Or maybe you'll like it. Either way you can't lose.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ive got my wifes iPhone 5 and 5s just sitting around..i got her a 6..tried to convert her to android but no luck lol.

I have a 32g ipod i use for the gym...was thinking of just using one of the 5's instead since they are just collecting dust.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 8, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello again ,finally I sold my z3 and I bought a Samsung galaxy A5. I know some of you ,you will call me crazy but I love this phone, I'm not a power user but it is so light,elegant and the camera take stunning pictures, happy with my choice. [emoji7] [emoji7]

Click to collapse



And that's exactly what it's about isn't it??  I'm glad you've found the right device for you :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## battlekaier (Feb 8, 2015)

I will buy me the Lg G4 or G Pro 3 if one of them will released. :3

Sent from my LG-E980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 8, 2015)

My mom is coming up on upgrade time and is coming from an HTC one x. She wants something with a much better camera since hers sucks. She says my pictures on my nexus 4 are way better than anything she gets. 

She is thinking iPhone 6 for the better camera. Do you think the Sony z3 would be a comparable camera? That's the only real thing she cares about besides a similar size to what she has. Give or take half an inch I guess. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## .Ryker (Feb 9, 2015)

I can upgrade with the AT&T next program next month if I trade in my phone or spend $300.... so I'm most definitely going to upgrade my m8 to the m9. I might pay the $300 to keep my m8 though.


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> My mom is coming up on upgrade time and is coming from an HTC one x. She wants something with a much better camera since hers sucks. She says my pictures on my nexus 4 are way better than anything she gets.
> 
> She is thinking iPhone 6 for the better camera. Do you think the Sony z3 would be a comparable camera? That's the only real thing she cares about besides a similar size to what she has. Give or take half an inch I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sonys usually have pretty nice camera's...cant comment on that from personal experience though.

What about the S5? It takes some pretty amazing shots...that one ive used myself so i can say that from personal experience.

Its about the same size as the z3 i think.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I ended up getting an iPhone 5 to use as an iPod since the sound quality is better than the nexus or almost any android phone.

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Would agree about apple though..i dont use anything android for music players.

Click to collapse



I doubt either of you would be able to correctly identify iPhone and not-iPhone sound sources repeatably in a series of double-blind A/B listening tests comparing iPhones with other devices.

Audio Woo


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> I doubt either of you would be able to correctly identify iPhone and not-iPhone sound sources repeatably in a series of double-blind A/B listening tests comparing iPhones with other devices.
> 
> Audio Woo

Click to collapse



I could correctly identify my iPhone 5 vs my nexus 4. Maybe not on certain songs but most I could. There is a noticeable difference unless you don't have a good ear for it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------




force70 said:


> Sonys usually have pretty nice camera's...cant comment on that from personal experience though.
> 
> What about the S5? It takes some pretty amazing shots...that one ive used myself so i can say that from personal experience.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they will probably shy away from Samsung because of all the software headaches my sister has had with her s3 over the past couple years. Plus the phones they had before there current ones were some old Samsung early smartphone that they hated. Not saying the s5 is a bad choice but they probably wouldn't touch it. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> My mom is coming up on upgrade time and is coming from an HTC one x. She wants something with a much better camera since hers sucks. She says my pictures on my nexus 4 are way better than anything she gets.
> 
> She is thinking iPhone 6 for the better camera. Do you think the Sony z3 would be a comparable camera? That's the only real thing she cares about besides a similar size to what she has. Give or take half an inch I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What provider is she with? Would it be purchased unlocked/off contract, or with a contract/payment plan.

iPhones definitely take great pics, even with "only" an 8mp camera. Say what you will about iOS, nobody can deny that iPhones take great pics.

The One X was available from AT&T in the US, so if you're in the US, I can give you some suggestions:

The LG G2 has a great optically stabilized 13mp camera, has a significantly larger screen than the One X, but is only slightly larger in overall size. You can find a brand new one off eBay for $250 (unlocked, AT&T branded, no contract).

The 2013 Moto X's camera isn't as great, but still pretty good, and it's a very small phone for having the same size screen as the One X. Plus you can twist your wrist a few times, and the camera app loads right up.

You said she'd probably stay away from Samsungs, and the S5 might be too big, but the Galaxy Alpha is pretty compact and has a fantastic camera.

If she's not on AT&T and/or buying unlocked, the Sony Z3s are great choices. Amazing battery life, waterproof, great cameras, etc. The Z3 is a pretty sizable phone though, so perhaps the Z3 Compact would be a better match. There's also the Z2, and Z1/Z1 Compact if budget is more of a concern. 

Something you might not have considered is the Nokia 1020. If quality photos are the priority over everything else, including OS and app ecosystem, there's really no better cameraphone than the 1020. A 41mp sensor means you can still have huge pics with loseless zoom, and most importantly it has an actual xenon flash (like a real camera).


----------



## kenil89 (Feb 9, 2015)

Mine is yureka only

*Mod edit: Link removed*


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 9, 2015)

My Desire Z just died. Oxidised motherboard.

RIP.

Im gonna miss my hardware QWERTY keyboard. **** all these touchscreens.

I was waiting for Project Ara to produce something but after they have announced a worthless test run in Puerto Rico I have no choice....

My 1st choice from the start has been the Nexus 5. The ability to choose and every ROM is I think awesome.

I also looked at the Samsung Galaxy K zoom but I have quickly discarded it as I see no ROM development.

So, should I go with the Nexus 5 or do you recommend something else? The most important thing (besides a hardware QWERTY keyboard but thats impossible because OEMs are dumbasses) is a constant and updated ROM support.  Latest and greatest with open source that can be easyly updated to the latest.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I could correctly identify my iPhone 5 vs my nexus 4. Maybe not on certain songs but most I could. There is a noticeable difference unless you don't have a good ear for it.

Click to collapse



You also _knew_ which device it was that you were you were listening to at any time. A properly randomized testing would remove that anomaly. In general, the _good ear_ or _special/advanced hearing_ argument is audio-woo.



350Rocket said:


> I think they will probably shy away from Samsung because of all the software headaches my sister has had with her s3 over the past couple years. Plus the phones they had before there current ones were some old Samsung early smartphone that they hated. Not saying the s5 is a bad choice but they probably wouldn't touch it.

Click to collapse



Find a Galaxy S or Galaxy A model that is well supported with custom roms. Buy it, flash a stable & decent rom (preferably with OTA updates), hand it to them.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> You also _knew_ which device it was that you were you were listening to at any time. A properly randomized testing would remove that anomaly. In general, the _good ear_ or _special/advanced hearing_ argument is audio-woo.
> 
> 
> 
> Find a Galaxy S or Galaxy A model that is well supported with custom roms. Buy it, flash a stable & decent rom (preferably with OTA updates), hand it to them.

Click to collapse



I respectfully don't think you know anything about sound quality. Tell me what kind of headphones you listen to.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> What provider is she with? Would it be purchased unlocked/off contract, or with a contract/payment plan.
> 
> iPhones definitely take great pics, even with "only" an 8mp camera. Say what you will about iOS, nobody can deny that iPhones take great pics.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are on Rogers here in Canada. They aren't set on staying with Rogers because Telus now has a tower nearby so we finally have service out here. 

They are probably upgrading on contract for a phone discount unless they can save a chunk of change buying outright and saving on the plan. That's still to be determined. 

I think the z3 may be her best bet unless she goes with the iPhone 6.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## williamjames07 (Feb 9, 2015)

Same here i am also waiting for Window 8 smat phones.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I respectfully don't think you know anything about sound quality. Tell me what kind of headphones you listen to.

Click to collapse



Comfortable headphones. I might be wearing them for hours on a long ride or commute.
You?

Incidentally, an objective test of the _relative sound quality of two or more devices_ will use the same headphones (which _specific_ model is probably not particularly important) for all tests...


----------



## bryank930 (Feb 9, 2015)

My current contract ends March 8th and I'm looking to switch carriers to Verizon because of a discount I get through work. 

I'm not sure what phone I should go with. I have a Galaxy S4 now...Do I hold out for the Galaxy S6, or just go with the S5? Or maybe something else?

Suggestions?


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2015)

bryank930 said:


> My current contract ends March 8th and I'm looking to switch carriers to Verizon because of a discount I get through work.
> 
> I'm not sure what phone I should go with. I have a Galaxy S4 now...Do I hold out for the Galaxy S6, or just go with the S5? Or maybe something else?
> 
> Suggestions?

Click to collapse



Arent all the verizon devices bootloaders locked?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## bryank930 (Feb 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> Arent all the verizon devices bootloaders locked?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I have no idea. But that's a major letdown if it's true.


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2015)

bryank930 said:


> I have no idea. But that's a major letdown if it's true.

Click to collapse



Pop over to the verizon forums and have a look around...im resonably sure its true...at&t is doing it now also.

Hope im wrong about verizon 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> Pop over to the verizon forums and have a look around...im resonably sure its true...at&t is doing it now also.
> 
> Hope im wrong about verizon
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Locked as tight as AT&T


----------



## ubigred (Feb 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> Pop over to the verizon forums and have a look around...im resonably sure its true...at&t is doing it now also.
> 
> Hope im wrong about verizon
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Only option is Sprint and T-Mobile..... Easy rooting and flashing.


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 9, 2015)

This isnt directed at any member here, just at the XDA staff.



riahc3 said:


> My Desire Z just died. Oxidised motherboard.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*
This is the exact (I don't read rules either) thing I was talking about*

I am sure others have suffered the same thing as me: Post a request for their next phone, members trying to help other members that have previously requested THEIR next phone, my request gets pushed a page back and noone sees it and cannot help because they havent seen it.


A sticky (I don't read rules) huge thread is NOT viable for a "Next smartphone" discussion. Each request with its requirements, needs, preferences, etc. should be posted in several threads in a section that is dedicated SOLELY for the purpose of requesting a next device. 


Again, this is not directed at any XDA member that signed up to this forum and/or is helping out the best they can. This is just for the staff.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 9, 2015)

riahc3 said:


> My Desire Z just died. Oxidised motherboard.
> 
> RIP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using the OneplusOne and am extremely pleased with this device ESPECIALLY  considering the price. I believe it would suit your needs.  On Tuesdays you don't even need an invite.  Yes I've heard customer service is atrocious but I haven't had the need for them. 
The device is solidly built with a good camera great specs and TONS of development. 
The Sandstone black feels like velvet in the hand and it's a rugged device. 
I know no removable battery and no ex sd card slot but 64g is a decent amount of storage. However battery life is excellent. 
My Galaxy S5 is gathering dust in my drawer since I bought this device.  
Of course this is all my opinion and I'm sure some one will come along and dispute it.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

riahc3 said:


> This isnt directed at any member here, just at the XDA staff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And THIS is NOT the place to ***** and whine about how XDA is run/organized. This is. You've been a member here for 4.5 years and have well over 1000 posts. You shouldn't have to be told this. EDIT: I now see you already have made a thread in that section, and have responded to you there.

I happen to read every new post in these "what phone should I buy" threads. Several others actively do as well. If I don't respond, it's because I don't have an opinion, can't add anything to an opinion someone else has given, or can't understand their bad English/translation. Or, in your case, because I already gave you my opinion. 

You also need to show some patience. IE: waiting more than a mere few hours before complaining in GIANT EFFING LETTERS that your oh-so-important question wasn't _immediately_ answered. This is an international forum. In fact, it's British. But a huge number of members are in North America. So your post was made in the wee hours of the morning here. Late at night in Spain. In other words, after a lot of people have already gone to bed, or haven't woken up yet.

---------- Post added at 02:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> They are on Rogers here in Canada. They aren't set on staying with Rogers because Telus now has a tower nearby so we finally have service out here.
> 
> They are probably upgrading on contract for a phone discount unless they can save a chunk of change buying outright and saving on the plan. That's still to be determined.

Click to collapse



I took a look at Telus phones (I selected Ontario as my region, since I figured that would be the most representative), and my recommendations stay the same. The on-contract price of the Z3 is certainly inviting, assuming the phone isn't to big for your mother.



force70 said:


> Arent all the verizon devices bootloaders locked?

Click to collapse



Not all, but most, and certainly all Samsungs.


----------



## bryank930 (Feb 9, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Locked as tight as AT&T

Click to collapse



Sorry for the noobish quesiton, but does this mean rooting and flashing roms is pretty much not happening?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

bryank930 said:


> Sorry for the noobish quesiton, but does this mean rooting and flashing roms is pretty much not happening?

Click to collapse



Yes, no, and sorta. An unlocked bootloader can often grant quicker/easier root, but root can sometimes be gained with a locked bootloader. An unlocked bootloader is necessary for custom recovery, and custom recovery is necessary to flash a custom ROM. "Custom ROM" doesn't include debloated/modified official ROMs, which can sometimes be flashed with a tool like Odin for Samsung because they're still "official". Without an unlocked bootloader, custom/customized official ROMs can sometimes be loaded via "bootstrap", which requires root. A bootstrapped ROM is loaded while the stock ROM still runs in the background.

It all depends on the phone.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Not all, but most, and certainly all Samsungs.

Click to collapse



Wasn't there a Samsung S4 Developer Edition on Verizon?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 9, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Wasn't there a Samsung S4 Developer Edition on Verizon?

Click to collapse



Yeah, I forgot about those. Also the S5 and Note 4. But I think these only come from Samsung; you can't walk into a Verizon store and buy one, or even find them on their website. And naturally, are only available off-contract. But yes, they exist. I have no idea how much actual development is going on with them though.


----------



## Tommy807 (Feb 9, 2015)

Probably going with the Galaxy S6 as soon as it's available.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, I forgot about those. Also the S5 and Note 4. But I think these only come from Samsung; you can't walk into a Verizon store and buy one, or even find them on their website. And naturally, are only available off-contract. But yes, they exist. I have no idea how much actual development is going on with them though.

Click to collapse



I have no idea about dev activity on these devices too. Easy enough to check in the right forums.

Since carrier devices aren't subsidized and are basically amortized on terms that favour the carrier (typically with the customer paying more), it is often better to buy off-contract devices and use prepaid plans via bulk resellers on whatever network gives best coverage/service. Might work out as best option for @bryank930......


----------



## s8freak (Feb 9, 2015)

bryank930 said:


> Sorry for the noobish quesiton, but does this mean rooting and flashing roms is pretty much not happening?

Click to collapse



Root and Safestrap yes with Touch/Wiz Roms only no custom kernel or any AOSP Roms

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> Yes, no, and sorta. An unlocked bootloader can often grant quicker/easier root, but root can sometimes be gained with a locked bootloader. An unlocked bootloader is necessary for custom recovery, and custom recovery is necessary to flash a custom ROM. "Custom ROM" doesn't include debloated/modified official ROMs, which can sometimes be flashed with a tool like Odin for Samsung because they're still "official". Without an unlocked bootloader, custom/customized official ROMs can sometimes be loaded via "bootstrap", which requires root. A bootstrapped ROM is loaded while the stock ROM still runs in the background.
> 
> It all depends on the phone.

Click to collapse



I'm not being rude but a little clarification is necessary. The recovery is a custom recovery based on TWRP and it's called Safestrap. 
No biggie that was it.  Agreed no Custom AOSP Roms or custom kernels can be flashed.

---------- Post added at 12:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> Yeah, I forgot about those. Also the S5 and Note 4. But I think these only come from Samsung; you can't walk into a Verizon store and buy one, or even find them on their website. And naturally, are only available off-contract. But yes, they exist. I have no idea how much actual development is going on with them though.

Click to collapse



Not a lot that's for sure. On the AT&T S5 there's like 4 T/W Roms but Tmoblie  and international G900F T/W Roms can be flashed on G900A devices.


----------



## KodRoute (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope my next phone is a Nexus. I'm currently owning a Nexus 5 and it's the best phone I've ever had.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lennoxlewis (Feb 10, 2015)

note 4! best on the market


----------



## drago10029 (Feb 11, 2015)

honestly none for a while,  with battery life still poor and screen and power use getting bigger.  It seems that there's never gonna be a good phone again.  The battery life sitaution (barely 24 hours) is pretty terrible in my opinion.


----------



## Kevikilla (Feb 11, 2015)

How about to buy a Ara Phone ?? What did you think about it ... I have now a S3 and Running my own Lollipop OS on it currently LL 5.0.2 very, stable and nice battery life... But if the Ara phones will released I thought go buy it but I'm not sure if the android Development will be good of it... Coz I hate the boring Android Os's... So less futures than CM or other good Roms...

---------- Post added at 06:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 AM ----------




williamjames07 said:


> Same here i am also waiting for Window 8 smat phones.

Click to collapse



Why not Win10 phones it would be very nice cause I have win10 on my Laptop and the Smoothnes is relleay nice and the speed if it


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 11, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm using the OneplusOne and am extremely pleased with this device ESPECIALLY  considering the price. I believe it would suit your needs.  On Tuesdays you don't even need an invite.  Yes I've heard customer service is atrocious but I haven't had the need for them.
> The device is solidly built with a good camera great specs and TONS of development.
> The Sandstone black feels like velvet in the hand and it's a rugged device.
> I know no removable battery and no ex sd card slot but 64g is a decent amount of storage. However battery life is excellent.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome post  Thank you and I will take it into consideration.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 11, 2015)

riahc3 said:


> Awesome post  Thank you and I will take it into consideration.

Click to collapse



Thank you I appreciate that


----------



## riahc3 (Feb 11, 2015)

Planterz said:


> And THIS is NOT the place to ***** and whine about how XDA is run/organized. This is.

Click to collapse



I did not double post to only ***** and whine. I did it because my request was pushed back and noone saw it. One ONE person saw replied. My opinion has been voiced there too...





Planterz said:


> You've been a member here for 4.5 years and have well over 1000 posts.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Being a member for 4.5 years and having well over 1000 posts (and a couple of contributions mind you),  I have every ****ing right to voice my opinion. Dont like it? Skip it.



Planterz said:


> I happen to read every new post in these "what phone should I buy" threads.

Click to collapse



Yet you havent replied to my request...



Planterz said:


> Several others actively do as well.

Click to collapse



Really? What others?




Planterz said:


> You also need to show some patience. IE: waiting more than a mere few hours before complaining in GIANT EFFING LETTERS that your oh-so-important question wasn't _immediately_ answered. This is an international forum. In fact, it's British. But a huge number of members are in North America. So your post was made in the wee hours of the morning here. Late at night in Spain. In other words, after a lot of people have already gone to bed, or haven't woken up yet.
> 
> If you claim it is a international forum, then the argument is aganst you; Someone in australia por example could have answered. It was clear my question wasnt going to get answered because it was buried in the previous page and people were already talking about another request a member made. Spin it all you want.

Click to collapse


----------



## Planterz (Feb 12, 2015)

riahc3 said:


> I did not double post to only ***** and whine. I did it because my request was pushed back and noone saw it. One ONE person saw replied. My opinion has been voiced there too...

Click to collapse



I really hate repeating myself, but as I said, it was over a mere few hours and _*whaaaaaaaaaa*_ your post got "pushed back", apparently into the darkest abyss where nobody will ever see it and give you the replies you think you're entitled to on a free forum where people give their own time to help others. Get over yourself.



> Exactly. Being a member for 4.5 years and having well over 1000 posts (and a couple of contributions mind you),  I have every ****ing right to voice my opinion. Dont like it? Skip it.

Click to collapse



It does not give you the "right" to ignore and break the rules, nor does your tenure entitle you to special treatment (like your own thread) when others don't get the treatment.



> Yet you havent replied to my request...

Click to collapse



Yes I did. In your original thread. I even put a link to that reply in the part of the paragraph you neglected to quote and apparently neglected to notice. And seriously, how can you complain about people not seeing posts in _this_ thread when you apparently can't even notice posts made directly to you, _quoting you_, in a thread you created yourself?



> Really? What others?

Click to collapse



OPOfreak, MiyagiSan, Force70, LiamAtkins90, and Elya_Dragon have all been actively giving recent advice in this thread. The other device advice threads are active with the same people, and some other advice-givers as well.




Planterz said:


> If you claim it is a international forum, then the argument is aganst you; Someone in australia por example could have answered. It was clear my question wasnt going to get answered because it was buried in the previous page and people were already talking about another request a member made. Spin it all you want.

Click to collapse



How dare those insensitive Australians ignore you!!!!

Seriously, if you had waited more than a few hours to rant and rave, I might give a crap. And if you got no more than one or 2 responses over the course of a full, say, 24 hours, I might even consider your argument as valid. And before you point out that you _have_ gotten only one or 2 responses, remember that you got _several_ in your own thread before it was locked down, and that those of us who happily and freely give out advice might not want to repeat themselves to the same person who seems to ignore it. I would also point out that the reason it took a couple days to get more than 1 response is because you posted in the wrong place, and those of us that know it was posted in the wrong place also know that it would get locked down or moved sooner or later. Furthermore, I will point out that you're finally responding to advice given to you 2 days after the fact. So...it's all on _your_ terms then? The irony in this makes my eyes roll so hard I might detach a retina.

I saw your thread. I read your thread. And I ignored your thread because I didn't want to encourage people who can't follow the rules, and in turn encourage others to think that such threads in the wrong place are OK.  Your attitude about this whole thing, especially your assumption that you're *entitled* to special privileges and consideration from the forum, and for advice from its members whom owe you nothing, makes me (and likely others) just want to ignore you. Really, you're acting like a spoiled child.

For the record, here is the advice I gave you:



			
				Myself said:
			
		

> That said, look at the LG G2. Same guts as the Nexus 5, but with a far superior camera, much bigger battery, and slightly bigger screen (in practically the same size body). Development doesn't match the Nexus 5, but that's like saying aftermarket customization doesn't match a Honda Civic. Alternative, but a bit more expensive (yet still cheap), there's the OnePlus One. It's basically an unofficial Nexus 5.5.

Click to collapse



I'm sure you'll (eventually) respond to what I've said, but I doubt it will be anything you haven't said 2 or 3 times already, so don't be surprised if I don't respond in turn, because I'm tired of repeating myself. Good day, or night, or morning, or whatever time of day it is where you are.


----------



## d00lz (Feb 12, 2015)

*enters thread* .... Okay.... moving on.... 

Currently have an LG G2 as my daily driver but am looking for a cheap crappy android phone (<$50) to practice some dev work on, any recommendations anyone?


----------



## joshua.b (Feb 12, 2015)

The HTC One M9 needs to hurry up


----------



## josip-k (Feb 12, 2015)

Should i swap my moto g for a nexus 4?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 12, 2015)

d00lz said:


> *enters thread* .... Okay.... moving on....
> 
> Currently have an LG G2 as my daily driver but am looking for a cheap crappy android phone (<$50) to practice some dev work on, any recommendations anyone?

Click to collapse



You might not find one for $50, but for under $100 you can get a Galaxy Nexus or Galaxy S2, or maybe even a Nexus 4 (8gb). Tons of development to play with, and practically unbrickable unless you do something exceptionally stupid.

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 AM ----------




DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Should i swap my moto g for a nexus 4?

Click to collapse



I'd rather have a Nexus 4 over a Moto G. In fact, I have a Nexus 4. If it broke, and I needed a new phone for under $200, I'd probably just buy another Nexus 4.


----------



## diNovoM (Feb 12, 2015)

diNovoM said:


> Hey guys, not 100% sure if i am in the right section but i hope so - as well as that you can help me choosing the right device(s).
> 
> What's needed:
> Well, I am currently about to decide between something like the ASUS Transformer Trio (Duo wont come) & Co or some extra Tablet & Note/Ultrabook. Further beside Android on the Tablet and Windows (in the Keyboard?) is the option to also add some Linux Distribution because:
> ...

Click to collapse



So no one got any tipp for me?


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 13, 2015)

Anything except Samsung or Apple 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## m0e_03 (Feb 13, 2015)

I just bought myself a Xiaomi Mi4w...and its aaawesoooomme... ^_^


----------



## Arkane416 (Feb 13, 2015)

Galaxy S6 or HTC One M9.....hhhhmmmmmmm. Really interested in the Note Edge as far as phones that are currently out


----------



## MaliciousBanjo (Feb 13, 2015)

Does anyone know what AT&T phones are still able to have custom ROMs installed?

I know that pretty much all Samsung phones have locked bootloaders now, and it seems like all other AT&T phones I look up also have locked bootloaders. Anything out recently that I can still work with?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys , i have a galaxy S4 for about 5months , i was really excited and so happy when i got it but now i really don't like it , samsung interface is ugly and weird.
I want to try the LG G2 .. What do you think about it ? I heard that the screen is so fragile...
Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 14, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Hi guys , i have a galaxy S4 for about 5months , i was really excited and so happy when i got it but now i really don't like it , samsung interface is ugly and weird.
> I want to try the LG G2 .. What do you think about it ? I heard that the screen is so fragile...
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i never had an issue with the screen on my G2...it was a great device...just not enough storage for my uses.

S4 is also a nice device but i agree TW interface is ugly but there are tons of themes to fix that plus xposed modules. you never have to look at tbat ugly puke green again lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> i never had an issue with the screen on my G2...it was a great device...just not enough storage for my uses.
> 
> S4 is also a nice device but i agree TW interface is ugly but there are tons of themes to fix that plus xposed modules. you never have to look at tbat ugly puke green again lol.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Thanks forn your reply . 
How was your G2 ? I mean fluidity , lags , overheating .. Have you faced any issue with it ? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## saarav242 (Feb 14, 2015)

Currently i am using Sony Xperia T2 Ultra Dual and my next device must be from again Sony


----------



## araceli76 (Feb 14, 2015)

The note 3 can be rooted and then use safe strap to install megas firekat rom. Blazing fast and insane battery life.


----------



## mustan7 (Feb 14, 2015)

body


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Thanks forn your reply .
> How was your G2 ? I mean fluidity , lags , overheating .. Have you faced any issue with it ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



it was an awesome device,no lag or overheating even on the stock rom.never had a single problem with it.

honestly if it had not such a small amount of onboard storage and  no ext sd card support id still have it. i used it more than my note 3 when i had them both thats how much i liked it.

that said if your device shopping id buy a G3 over a G2 now.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## bproulx (Feb 15, 2015)

Okay am I crazy or does this just sound too good??  Never heard of umi before..wonder if anyone can cook a ROM for these bad boys??

http://mobile.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/mobile-phone/3591690/umi-zero-octa-core-smartphone-review/
Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## papa_Lutz (Feb 15, 2015)

Umi sounds really good yes, but you can't expect the same built quality like the big players. Not like these are Bad phones overall they just don't have continuity. You can get a perfect one, or a Bad one its just luck. Not to forget that there is most likely (close to) no development at all. For chinese brand Roms you can also check needrom. 

Sent from my A0001


----------



## superjona (Feb 15, 2015)

Happy with my Bacon, will probably see what OnePlus has to offer in a couple of years.


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2015)

bproulx said:


> Okay am I crazy or does this just sound too good??  Never heard of umi before..wonder if anyone can cook a ROM for these bad boys??
> 
> http://mobile.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/mobile-phone/3591690/umi-zero-octa-core-smartphone-review/
> Sent from my HTC Vivid 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No LTE...total waste of money no matter how cheap it is IMO. Why manufacturers build device's without LTE in 2015 is beyond me.

Other than that and the fact that there will be little if any development for it would be an awesome device.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## Planterz (Feb 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> No LTE...total waste of money no matter how cheap it is IMO. Why manufacturers build device's without LTE in 2015 is beyond me.

Click to collapse



Cost obviously. Phones like this arentn't aimed at North America or western Europe, they're meant for China, India, Indonesia, Brazil, and such where LTE isn't widespread.

It does irk me though when a Chinese manufacturer like Xiomi or Meizu makes an awesome $400-500 flagship with LTE, but only with Asian bands.


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Cost obviously. Phones like this arentn't aimed at North America or western Europe, they're meant for China, India, Indonesia, Brazil, and such where LTE isn't widespread.
> 
> It does irk me though when a Chinese manufacturer like Xiomi or Meizu makes an awesome $400-500 flagship with LTE, but only with Asian bands.

Click to collapse



You'd figure they would want to market to the more developed countries  (ie that have LTE widespread)  to make more money. We generally have more money to spend so it would make sense.

A phone like that with proper LTE support id have no problem spending $500 or so on.

There have been numerous chinese devices i passed on due to no LTE support.

Look at OPO...they are selling like hotcakes outside of those regions..


sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## Planterz (Feb 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> You'd figure they would want to market to the more developed countries  (ie that have LTE widespread)  to make more money. We generally have more money to spend so it would make sense.
> 
> A phone like that with proper LTE support id have no problem spending $500 or so on.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly. Something like the Meizu MX4 Pro or Huawei Honor 6 would be awesome, but alas, no LTE support in North America. It is a bit baffling that nobody else has tried something like OnePlus, especially since Oppo has already provided the template on how not to launch a phone. Maybe those companies have as much as they can handle already; every time  batch of Redmi Notes go on sale it takes all of like 15 seconds to sell 15000 of them. 

Hopefully the Saygus V2 is successful and other companies will take notice that they can sell a lot of phones by charging less and spending less on advertising. Samsung spends $2 *billion *a year in marketing just for their mobile division, and that's why a Note 4 costs $750.


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Exactly. Something like the Meizu MX4 Pro or Huawei Honor 6 would be awesome, but alas, no LTE support in North America. It is a bit baffling that nobody else has tried something like OnePlus, especially since Oppo has already provided the template on how not to launch a phone. Maybe those companies have as much as they can handle already; every time  batch of Redmi Notes go on sale it takes all of like 15 seconds to sell 15000 of them.
> 
> Hopefully the Saygus V2 is successful and other companies will take notice that they can sell a lot of phones by charging less and spending less on advertising. Samsung spends $2 *billion *a year in marketing just for their mobile division, and that's why a Note 4 costs $750.

Click to collapse



More like $850 here in canada lol (I think mine was $849 out the door)

Nexus 6 64gb is close to $1000 by the time you have it in hand.

By those numbers many chinese companies could put a dent in sammy and googles sales...offering similar tech and features for half the price.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## TrynaStayTuned (Feb 15, 2015)

*Can you guys recommend the best tablet below $150*

Looking for best tablet available below $150. Good screen, wifi expandable storage, android 

Please and thank you


----------



## madefree (Feb 16, 2015)

TrynaStayTuned said:


> Looking for best tablet available below $150. Good screen, wifi expandable storage, android
> Please and thank you

Click to collapse



That is a $150 question!
Glad I brought my debt card.... LOL!

I do not know much about the actual devices themselves.... since my 7" is on the way...
But 
Without placing a Link, since duckduckgo search is your secure friend...

M66 10.1" Android 4.4 3G Phone 
Tablet (MTK8382 Quad Core,GPS,WiFi,RAM 2G/ROM 16G,Dual SIM) 
Specifications
Operating System	Android 4.4
Display Diagonal Size	10.1 Inch
Max Resolution	1280*800
Display Technology	5-POINT touch, TFT
Processor Model	MTK8382
Number of Cores	Quad Core
Processor Clock Speed	1.5GHz
RAM	2GB
ROM	16GB
Support Extend Card	32GB
Front Camera	0.3 MP
Back Camera	2 MP
Ports	Earphone Jack, TF Card slot, SIM Card Slot, Micro USB
Audio/Video	Built-in high quality louder Speakers, 3.5mm earphone, Built-in microphone, 2.5mm earphone
Networking / Data Link Protocol	3G, WiFi, 2G
Other Features	N/A, G Sensor, Phone, GPS
Battery Capacity	4500
Video	MPG, MJPG, MPEG, VOB, MOV, FLV, RM/RMVB, AVI, MP4, 3GP
Audio	APE, 3GP, WAV, FLAC, AAC, Midi, ACC, AWB, MP3
Picture	TGA, GIF, BMP, JPEG, PNG, JPG
Ebook	TXT, JAVA, WMLC, UMD, PDF
Dimensions (LxWxH)(mm)	216*138*8.6mm
Net Weight(g)	620
Packing List	1x Mini USB(OTG), 1× Tablet to USB cable, 1× Unit gift packing box, 1× User manual - English, 1× Tablet


And NO it does NOT have LTE since I be in a country that is almost just getting out of 2G (sometimes) I just settled for mostly Wifi and maybe some cell data...

OH YES... sorry.... but it sale new for $99.99 from $150 so you might not want it, below cost like that!

And if'in you want a peek at it.... 
Cute n Paste.... or type
M66 10.1" Android 4.4 
That's at a place called light in the box ...... 

As I'm here trying to hunt down a Custom Recovery for my almost here...
7" M65.

later!


----------



## surendark (Feb 16, 2015)

I want to gift my bro which phone will be better note 4 or note edge


----------



## gaduaxe (Feb 16, 2015)

TrynaStayTuned said:


> Looking for best tablet available below $150. Good screen, wifi expandable storage, android
> 
> Please and thank you

Click to collapse



The best I think with your requirement is the refurbished tablet


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 16, 2015)

surendark said:


> I want to gift my bro which phone will be better note 4 or note edge

Click to collapse



Oh god what a gift ! :jealous: 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 16, 2015)

surendark said:


> I want to gift my bro which phone will be better note 4 or note edge

Click to collapse



Same phone basically. It's just that the Note Edge has the edge gimmick, which I personally would rather not have. Not very useful, makes using a proper case impossible.


----------



## Brandon011795 (Feb 16, 2015)

surendark said:


> I want to gift my bro which phone will be better note 4 or note edge

Click to collapse



I recently got a note 4 and love it. I decided to go with it over the edge because I felt by having the edge, my palm would interfere with the screen since I hold the phone in my right hand. Plus, there's no way to completely protect the phone because you cant make a case to fit completely around the phone.

Plus, after thinking about it fully, I think the whole edge thing is silly anyways.


----------



## Master Melab (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone know of any smartphone's whose bootloaders are NOT signature checked by the boot ROM? Plenty of devices used to do this, but now I can't get a clear answer?


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 17, 2015)

Master Melab said:


> Does anyone know of any smartphone's whose bootloaders are NOT signature checked by the boot ROM? Plenty of devices used to do this, but now I can't get a clear answer?

Click to collapse



Lots of company's lock there devices down tight now a days 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)

---------- Post added at 05:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:42 PM ----------

I think I wanna get an xperia z3 here soon would love to see some new 5.5 inch or a little bigger Sony phones come out soon 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

Nexus 6 if you have the extra money. But overall, the price is the biggest turn off.


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 17, 2015)

serbis said:


> Nexus 6 if you have the extra money. But overall, the price is the biggest turn off.

Click to collapse



They are not as cracked out as they have been made out to be in my opinion 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

androidreviewguy said:


> They are not as cracked out as they have been made out to be in my opinion

Click to collapse



I agree that there are plenty of other phones that are at a lower price that can perform just as well as the Nexus 6. I just have a soft spot for Nexus phones.


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 17, 2015)

serbis said:


> I agree that there are plenty of other phones that are at a lower price that can perform just as well as the Nexus 6. I just have a soft spot for Nexus phones.

Click to collapse



I do to trust me lol I've had every one of em I was just highly disappointed in the 6 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

androidreviewguy said:


> I do to trust me lol I've had every one of em I was just highly disappointed in the 6

Click to collapse



Yeah. I'm happy with my Nexus 4 right now. Sadly Android Lollipop seems to cause it to turn off at random times.


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 17, 2015)

serbis said:


> Yeah. I'm happy with my Nexus 4 right now. Sadly Android Lollipop seems to cause it to turn off at random times.

Click to collapse



Ya I bought another one again a while back and ended up getting rid of it a week or so later due to lollipop issues 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## serbis (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm just wondering if 5.0 will be the last major update for the Nexus 4.


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 17, 2015)

serbis said:


> I'm just wondering if 5.0 will be the last major update for the Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



I personally do not think that it will get Android 6 but you never know it all depends on the specs to Android 6 will need to run on so the Nexus 4 may get it but then again the Nexus 4 may not get it you just never know.

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




androidreviewguy said:


> I personally do not think that it will get Android 6 but you never know it all depends on the specs that Android 6 will need to run on so the Nexus 4 may get it but then again the Nexus 4 may not get it you just never know.
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## poodoogames (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm going to wait to see the official S6 specs and if I don't like what I see I'm changing companies (currently have S3) I'm seriously thinking about the upcoming Xiaomi Mi5. If the rumored specs are real, it's going to be a very powerful phone.


----------



## ksaad9 (Feb 17, 2015)

Probably the HTC One M9. Renders look amazing!


----------



## Ptomerty (Feb 18, 2015)

What's the cheapest no-contract rootable phone?


----------



## ibenewarlord (Feb 18, 2015)

Waiting for xperia Z3

Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 18, 2015)

ibenewarlord said:


> Waiting for xperia Z3
> 
> Sent from my ST18i using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Is it not out?

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking to upgrade my LG G2. Best value for money seems like a OnePlus One but then again the new HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 are on their way...

Should I buy now or wait? What do you guys think of the OnePlus One?


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 18, 2015)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Looking to upgrade my LG G2. Best value for money seems like a OnePlus One but then again the new HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 are on their way...
> 
> Should I buy now or wait? What do you guys think of the OnePlus One?

Click to collapse



I would get the one plus one but I got through phones like crazy. Buy resell buy resell so I would end up trying em all 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Looking to upgrade my LG G2. Best value for money seems like a OnePlus One but then again the new HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 are on their way...
> 
> Should I buy now or wait? What do you guys think of the OnePlus One?

Click to collapse



I've had my OnePlusOne for awhile now and I thoroughly enjoy it.  I've had a Galaxy S2 thru and including the S5 plus a couple early HTC devices.  
This OnePlus is an excellent device especially for how little it cost. You really can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I've had my OnePlusOne for awhile now and I thoroughly enjoy it.  I've had a Galaxy S2 thru and including the S5 plus a couple early HTC devices.
> This OnePlus is an excellent device especially for how little it cost. You really can't go wrong with it.

Click to collapse



I was leaning very heavily towards getting an LG G2, but the more I think about it, I think the OnePlus One is the better choice. Honestly, the only thing that is holding me back is the size. I want something with a bigger screen, which the OPO obviously has, but it's so significantly larger than the G2 for having only a .3" screen size increase. OTOH, I do prefer off-screen buttons (part of the reason the OPO is so much bigger).

You say you had a Galaxy S5. 5.1" screen. Would you say that the extra screen size of the OPO is noticeably significant? I'd be using it for eBooks, browsing, games, etc. I briefly had a Note 3, but I didn't do much of anything with it; not really enough to form an opinion. Plus it was a 5.7" screen. Maybe I'll have to head over to a cell phone store or Best Buy or something and compare some phones side-by-side.

I hope Saygus makes a phablet in the future.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I was leaning very heavily towards getting an LG G2, but the more I think about it, I think the OnePlus One is the better choice. Honestly, the only thing that is holding me back is the size. I want something with a bigger screen, which the OPO obviously has, but it's so significantly larger than the G2 for having only a .3" screen size increase. OTOH, I do prefer off-screen buttons (part of the reason the OPO is so much bigger).
> 
> You say you had a Galaxy S5. 5.1" screen. Would you say that the extra screen size of the OPO is noticeably significant? I'd be using it for eBooks, browsing, games, etc. I briefly had a Note 3, but I didn't do much of anything with it; not really enough to form an opinion. Plus it was a 5.7" screen. Maybe I'll have to head over to a cell phone store or Best Buy or something and compare some phones side-by-side.
> 
> I hope Saygus makes a phablet in the future.

Click to collapse



Yes I still have my S5 and when the wife comes home with her note4 I'll post a pic for you side by side with the screens on. 
I love the amoled screen on Sammy devices but actually the screen on the OPO is better than sufficient. 
Personally I like the size of the OPO it just fits my hand perfect but I have fairly large hands though. 
I don't like the feel of my wife's Note4 at all. 
I think you'd like the screen size on OPO


----------



## Planterz (Feb 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You say you had a Galaxy S5. 5.1" screen.

Click to collapse



Short memory, I guess; I had  temporarily forgotten your previous moniker. 



OPOfreak said:


> Yes I still have my S5 and when the wife comes home with her note4 I'll post a pic for you side by side with the screens on.
> I love the amoled screen on Sammy devices but actually the screen on the OPO is better than sufficient.
> Personally I like the size of the OPO it just fits my hand perfect but I have fairly large hands though.
> I don't like the feel of my wife's Note4 at all.
> I think you'd like the screen size on OPO

Click to collapse



I liked the size of the Note 3 in hand naked - it felt "just right", but with a case on (Incipio Dual Pro), it was too wide. If I do go with a OnePlus One, it's a couple hairs thinner than the Note 3, plus I'll probably put it in a Diztronic. So I hope this combination will fit me well. Height is pretty much irrelevant to me.

Yeah, I think I'll be going with a OnePlus One. I can always resell it if it's not the "One" for me.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Short memory, I guess; I had  temporarily forgotten your previous moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the money you can't go wrong it's a fantastic device with a ton of features for a good price.  The Sandstone black literally feels like felt in the hand.  It's quite unique in my most humble opinion. 
All I have on mine is an Orzly tempered glass screen protector. 
It's such a solidly built device I'm comfortable without a case. 
If you do decide to pick one up invites are very easy to come by in the invite thread here on XDA and no invites needed on Tuesday.


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2015)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Looking to upgrade my LG G2. Best value for money seems like a OnePlus One but then again the new HTC M9 and Galaxy S6 are on their way...
> 
> Should I buy now or wait? What do you guys think of the OnePlus One?

Click to collapse



id wait until the new crop of 810 devices are out...unless your in need of a new device immediately.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 12:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> I was leaning very heavily towards getting an LG G2, but the more I think about it, I think the OnePlus One is the better choice. Honestly, the only thing that is holding me back is the size. I want something with a bigger screen, which the OPO obviously has, but it's so significantly larger than the G2 for having only a .3" screen size increase. OTOH, I do prefer off-screen buttons (part of the reason the OPO is so much bigger).
> 
> You say you had a Galaxy S5. 5.1" screen. Would you say that the extra screen size of the OPO is noticeably significant? I'd be using it for eBooks, browsing, games, etc. I briefly had a Note 3, but I didn't do much of anything with it; not really enough to form an opinion. Plus it was a 5.7" screen. Maybe I'll have to head over to a cell phone store or Best Buy or something and compare some phones side-by-side.
> 
> I hope Saygus makes a phablet in the future.

Click to collapse



G3 has the same size screen as the OPO but a smaller footprint over all. not to mention ext sd card ,removable battery and amazing screen.

if choose a G3 over OPO most definitely but OPO over a G2 simply for the extra 32g of storage  

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> id wait until the new crop of 810 devices are out...unless your in need of a new device immediately.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G3 more money @force70 OPO much better device than G2 but just my humble opinion sir


----------



## androidreviewguy (Feb 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> G3 more money @force70 OPO much better device than G2 but just my humble opinion sir

Click to collapse



Xperia z ultra over all 4 

Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra

Nexus 6 giveaway

If you have not talked to me and your interested pm me.

Don't ask about it in someone's thread that's rude. (march 27th is the drawling which will be held on YouTube)


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> G3 more money @force70 OPO much better device than G2 but just my humble opinion sir

Click to collapse



i agree. ..id go OPO over G2 now..for sure.

the extra money for the G3 for me would be worth it just for expandable storage...the removable battery is just a bonus. its only maybe what$300 or so more?...no biggie. it depends on whats important to the individual i spose...as you guys know i like having expandable storage.

now if the OPO had that it would be a tough call...even for the same money. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> i agree. ..id go OPO over G2 now..for sure.
> 
> the extra money for the G3 for me would be worth it just for expandable storage...the removable battery is just a bonus. its only maybe what$300 or so more?...no biggie. it depends on whats important to the individual i spose...as you guys know i like having expandable storage.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



True dat but 3Cnotes for me is the deal breaker... You, however, gotta have 15 gajillion pics and videos of SNOW and the same amount for sounds of snow MELTING LOL  love ya force it's been 77 degrees here the past 10 days


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> True dat but 3Cnotes for me is the deal breaker... You, however, gotta have 15 gajillion pics and videos of SNOW and the same amount for sounds of snow MELTING LOL  love ya force it's been 77 degrees here the past 10 days

Click to collapse



it was almost minus f#&÷&÷ing 40 (and thats -40 celcius) here sunday 

coldest day i can remember in many years...i hate it lol.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> it was almost minus f#&÷&÷ing 40 (and thats -40 celcius) here sunday
> 
> coldest day i can remember in many years...i hate it lol.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Geez man well let's trade bud I'll take your house and you can have mine but I'm keeping my truck. That's the kind of weather that will make you appreciate the Philippines


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Geez man well let's trade bud I'll take your house and you can have mine but I'm keeping my truck. That's the kind of weather that will make you appreciate the Philippines

Click to collapse



deal...and i keep my mustang 
...which is in storage collecting dust because i cant drive it in this crappy weather lol.
cant wait to go back to manila!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (Feb 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> it was almost minus f#&÷&÷ing 40 (and thats -40 celcius) here sunday
> 
> coldest day i can remember in many years...i hate it lol.

Click to collapse



It's 70's and 80's (F) here. We did  have some snow on New Year's Eve though.

The G3 is more than I want to spend right now. $350 for the OPO is my upper limit. I'm not worried about storage; I actually typically use 2 phones; my Nexus 4 and my Galaxy Light. The Galaxy Light has a 64gb card in it, and it's my internet "mule". I also have a 64gb card in my LG G Pad 8.3, so I'm good when it comes to media. 64gb on the OPO is plenty for my needs (16gb on my Nexus 4 has taught me to be frugal).

Right now I'm mainly trying to get the most phone for my money (who isn't?) and make it last as long as possible until I plunk down the cash for a proper flagship. I've made do with my 2+ year old Nexus 4 for some time now, so I've no doubt a G2 or OPO will last me a good long while. The Nexus 4 certainly has its limitations (battery, camera quality), but running Android and any software/games without a hitch is not one of them, despite its age. So I'm confident anything with a SD 80X will last me another year or 3. I honestly think that a G2 at ~$250 is probably a better value for my money than a OPO at $350, but I'm leaning towards the opinion that I won't be satisfied with the G2 and will still yearn for a OPO.

My main concern is band 12. T-Mobile's 700MHz band. As of now, only a few phones support it. The lower-end Galaxy Avant and ZTE ZMax, the Note 4 (from T-Mo), the Nexus 6, and the Saygus V2. Of course, I'd assume the HTC M9, Galaxy S6, LG G4, maybe Xperia Z4 and even the OnePlus 2, etc will all support it too. It's somewhat irrelevant at the present moment because band 12 isn't available here yet, but that's also precisely the point. I don't want to spend several hundreds of dollars on a phone that doesn't have band 12 only to have a new phone come out that does. I'd rather spend as little as I can for as much as I can get, to make do until that day comes. Tucson, AZ isn't exactly known for being at the forefront of technology when it comes to this sort of thing. DSL, cable and satellite internet, LTE, etc. Despite being a metropolis (albeit minor), we seem to be amongst the last cities in the country to catch up when it comes to the latest in internet connectivity. Strange, since Tucson is at the forefront in many other tech and scientific fields.

Thus, I want to spend the least money necessary to get the most possible until that time. I don't want to pay the hefty cost for a Note 4 or Nexus 6, only to wait another year or 2 for band 12 to finally come to Tucson and have another flagship or two come out in the meantime. The G2 would undoubtedly get me to that point, but the OPO would go further, and with more to offer. I think the G2 has the better camera, but compared to the one on my Nexus 4, either will make those pics make me look like Ansel Adams. Hell, I usually take pics with my Galaxy Light with its 5mp camera rather than the Nexus 4. Fewer megapixels, but better pics.

Either way, my income tax return can't come soon enough.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 19, 2015)

@Planterz I wouldn't listen to @force70 if you see his sig he has 4 devices and looking for more.  LOL he's stuck up in the great white North and has more dollars than sense. He's just BORED out of his canuck mind LOL


----------



## chasedood (Feb 19, 2015)

I currently own the AT&T Galaxy S4...I am not sure which phone I will own next, but I promise it will be one without a locked boot loader that's for sure!!!


----------



## fabiano992 (Feb 19, 2015)

*Good morning*

Hello I am new to the forum ... I come from Bari Italy ... I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## SIDOVSKY (Feb 19, 2015)

OnePlus One is definitely the best android smartphone for now


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Feb 20, 2015)

androidreviewguy said:


> I would get the one plus one but I got through phones like crazy. Buy resell buy resell so I would end up trying em all
> 
> Sent from my Sony Xperia Z Ultra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well seems like you review them so thats understandable 

Have u tried the OnePlus One? I've heard its camera is lackluster but everything else seems pretty good (especially for the price)

Btw whats your youtube channel?


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2015)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Well seems like you review them so thats understandable
> 
> Have u tried the OnePlus One? I've heard its camera is lackluster but everything else seems pretty good (especially for the price)
> 
> Btw whats your youtube channel?

Click to collapse



The camera works just fine actually


----------



## force70 (Feb 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> The camera works just fine actually

Click to collapse



freak how does the camera on the OPO compare to your S5?  i know the S5 has a great shooter

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2015)

force70 said:


> freak how does the camera on the OPO compare to your S5?  i know the S5 has a great shooter
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



It's faster in my opinion and pic quality is completely satisfactory


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Feb 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> The camera works just fine actually

Click to collapse



Whats the focus speed like? On my G2 for example, I'd try to take a moving picture and it'd take ages to focus and I'd miss the pic. Or like when taking a selfie


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2015)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Or like when taking a selfie

Click to collapse



Man Card revoked.


----------



## pezza10 (Feb 20, 2015)

*New Tablet*

So my 2012 Nexus 7 is getting a bit slower now and I would like to try and sell it and get an upgrade. Hopefully I will be able to get $100-$150 for the Nexus 7 and adding a few hundred dollars my budget will be around $400. For that price range I can afford both the Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1 ($398) or Tab S 8.4 ($408) but I could also get the Nexus 9 for $479, which is a lot more than the Samsung Tab's but would it be worth it?
EDIT: Oh and Android lovers, don't kill me for suggesting this, but for cheaper than all of these I could get an iPad Mini 2 ($349). I have never used iOS and kinda feel like I should give it a go.


----------



## djrealistic (Feb 20, 2015)

*under 10000inr*

Performance n camera(dual) are main priorities...no brand issues


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Man Card revoked.

Click to collapse



+1 :thumbup::thumbup: LOL

---------- Post added at 05:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




GalaxyWhy said:


> Whats the focus speed like? On my G2 for example, I'd try to take a moving picture and it'd take ages to focus and I'd miss the pic. Or like when taking a selfie

Click to collapse



Ummm I can't remember ever taking a selfie but on the moving picture it's faster than my S5 considerably


----------



## Salim.Keady (Feb 21, 2015)

Well The New Samsung S6 Seems VERY Promising:
New Redesign (Metal)
New Camera Sensor (Just like Note 4)
Glass just like the iPhone
Bigger Button and touch Fingerprint scanner (not Swipe as S5)
Touchwiz officially Debloated (User can download the features he wants)
New Touchwiz UI
New Samsung Exynos CPU which is said to be 50% more powerfull then the previous model (S5) and 30% to 35% more battery efficient
Octa core 64bit architecture


----------



## enigma4321 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm loving my Moto Maxx ballistic nylon version. 1st, but only barely to my OnePlus


----------



## zyn06 (Feb 21, 2015)

Midrange Devices anyone?

1. Xiaomi Redmi 1s
2. Asus Zenfone 5
3. Any suggestions?

I cant choose but in my preferences, i tink i would go for redmi.

Any suggestions guys? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 21, 2015)

Is the nexus 5 really so fragile ? 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cruzfire (Feb 21, 2015)

My next device will be the Lenovo vibe X3, 5.5",front facing stereo,20mpx, aluminium unibody and dual boot out of the box


----------



## billquinn1 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Verizon*

I'm on US Verizon and I'm up for upgrade. I am not all that impressed with what they are selling currently. Anybody have opinion on current or something in the next 3 or 4 months that looks promising. I have a gs3 and it is OK for now.


----------



## ubigred (Feb 22, 2015)

billquinn1 said:


> I'm on US Verizon and I'm up for upgrade. I am not all that impressed with what they are selling currently. Anybody have opinion on current or something in the next 3 or 4 months that looks promising. I have a gs3 and it is OK for now.

Click to collapse



Being on Verizon, do you care about root?


----------



## billquinn1 (Feb 22, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Being on Verizon, do you care about root?

Click to collapse



I have rooted every phone I have had but it's not as big of a deal as it used to be. I'll root it if it's available.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rapydax (Feb 22, 2015)

Found out I got a 100€ discount on anything in some store.  I found two phones that suit my needs: Galaxy S3 Neo and the LG G3 S/Beat/Mini.

The Neo will cost 80€ eventually, while the G3 S will cost 160€.
I think the Neo will be a way better choice for the price, am I right? (But it's ugly a.f.)


----------



## dornz (Feb 22, 2015)

Got me 32gb lg g3 coming from razr i xt890 rooted. Have to say well happy with this phone qhd screens deadly at 5.5 ins for reading me books. No root yet but heres hopeing


----------



## youngchaos (Feb 22, 2015)

Still worth buying a Red M8 360€ in excellent conditions?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 22, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> Still worth buying a Red M8 360€ in excellent conditions?

Click to collapse



Of course , but try to have it at 330-340€


----------



## youngchaos (Feb 22, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Of course , but try to have it at 330-340€

Click to collapse



Tried as hell but best offer come to 360€ , M8 from 8 December, is pretty fresh and as new actually.. Lower the price more the scratches on it.. Sorry for english!


----------



## kolembo (Feb 22, 2015)

Huawei P8

Sent from my SM-N910H using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 22, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> Tried as hell but best offer come to 360€ , M8 from 8 December, is pretty fresh and as new actually.. Lower the price more the scratches on it.. Sorry for english!

Click to collapse



Ah just 8 december ? Just go my friend ! It's a great device 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Magic-Fabi (Feb 22, 2015)

hopefully a Sony xperia z4


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Feb 23, 2015)

Magic-Fabi said:


> hopefully a Sony xperia z4

Click to collapse



That would be my dream device as well.


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm pretty undecided. LG G3, maybe. Definitely NOT another Samsung.


----------



## joshua.b (Feb 23, 2015)

JJGiulian said:


> Definitely NOT another Samsung.

Click to collapse



Why? I'm between the S6 and M9.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Feb 23, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Why? I'm between the S6 and M9.

Click to collapse



I would get the M9. I prefer software navigation keys, because whenever I try to hold a Samsung device I end up accidentally pressing some button if I'm not careful. On the other hand, Samsung has removable batteries, which is a plus. But the M9's speakers will probably wipe the floor with the S6's one(s).


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 23, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Why? I'm between the S6 and M9.

Click to collapse



Because of the burning-in "feature" of the sAMOLED displays.
I had a Galaxy s2, now I have a Galaxy s3, and both the displays are burned-in by the whatsapp interface. There's the name of the contact with whom I chat more often, a burned area of approximately 40% of the screen, and keyboard letters (included spacebar, backspace symbols etc. etc.) even the clip in the top-right corner.


----------



## pijas82 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry offtopic, hiw i change my nickname?

Sent from my A0001


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 23, 2015)

Two friends of mine had this problem, on a Galaxy Nexus and on a Galaxy S4... After a year of normal use! I don't want to pay through the nose for something i have to use with *extremely* care..
Actually my second option is to buy a Galaxy S4 active (maybe used), because it has a 5" TFT display (not amoled hehe), ip67 certification, 2600 mah removable battery (infinite autonomy).

---------- Post added at 06:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------




diogomike said:


> Sorry offtopic, hiw i change my nickname?
> 
> Sent from my A0001

Click to collapse



Sorry, I don't know


----------



## s8freak (Feb 23, 2015)

diogomike said:


> Sorry offtopic, hiw i change my nickname?
> 
> Sent from my A0001

Click to collapse



P.M. a moderator


----------



## Reallionare (Feb 24, 2015)

Saygus V2

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> Saygus V2
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was thinking maybe the same thing


----------



## Reallionare (Feb 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I was thinking maybe the same thing

Click to collapse



This phone dual boots from sd card and rooted out of box......are some of the things that got my attention..

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> This phone dual boots from sd card and rooted out of box......are some of the things that got my attention..
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Solid specs and packed with premium build features plus Kevlar lined and water proof as AND killer sound yeah it's got my interest oh did I mention 4g ram and 64g internal memory PLUS two ex SD cards for up to 256g MORE 
Yes very interested


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 24, 2015)

G2 or Nexus 5 for me 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Solid specs and packed with premium build features plus Kevlar lined and water proof as AND killer sound yeah it's got my interest oh did I mention 4g ram and 64g internal memory PLUS two ex SD cards for up to 256g MORE
> Yes very interested

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'd buy that for a dollar. Unfortunately it's 600 dollars, Plus the extra SD cards, but I've already got a couple 64gb's lying around, and if I can't get things done with 192gb, there's something wrong with me. But still, $600 on an unknown, untested phone, from a company with no reputation yet? Can't do it. I have the means (or will, as soon as my tax refund hits my bank), but not the trust. If all my hopes and dreams come true, I'll pinch every penny to save up for this phone. I might even quit drinking (which I should probably do anyway, but wtf). This phone is basically every cool single feature from every flagship that other flagships down have all crammed into the same phone. So I'll "make do" with a OnePlus One instead.

---------- Post added at 04:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:07 AM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> G2 or Nexus 5 for me

Click to collapse



Go with the G2. Internally it's basically the same phone. But you get a much better camera and a bigger battery. Bigger screen too, despite being practically the same size.


----------



## Large Hadron (Feb 24, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> I would get the M9. I prefer software navigation keys, because whenever I try to hold a Samsung device I end up accidentally pressing some button if I'm not careful. On the other hand, Samsung has removable batteries, which is a plus. But the M9's speakers will probably wipe the floor with the S6's one(s).

Click to collapse



You mean Samsung _had_ removable batteries. We'll know in a few days, but all the indications suggest that the S6, like the recent mid-rangers, will not. 

I'm waiting and seeing what comes out. If I don't like anything sufficiently, I don't have to change at all.


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 24, 2015)

Question : S4 or S5? anyone used both can share any feedback? tia


----------



## Deltax82 (Feb 24, 2015)

*new phone*

mines the Aquos crystal by sharp


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Question : S4 or S5? anyone used both can share any feedback? tia

Click to collapse



I have both I loved both but the S5 is a great phone. The one problem with the s4 is a whole lot of them and I mean a WHOLE lot them from different carriers have a "no sim card error" that sometimes will cause you to have to reboot the the device many, many times a day and it's completely random. 
In my opinion it's not fixable and as I said it covers a wide range of carriers. 
If you get a good one they're great phones if you get a bad one good fricken luck. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2375982

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

@Planterz so you decided to go OPO?  I don't think you'll be disappointed I really enjoy this device. Buuuuuuuut if I can find 6bills lying around I'm going to pull the trigger on the Saygus or maybe the tmo or international s6 since the bootloader isn't  locked


----------



## Metallic Palladium (Feb 24, 2015)

Large Hadron said:


> You mean Samsung _had_ removable batteries. We'll know in a few days, but all the indications suggest that the S6, like the recent mid-rangers, will not.
> 
> I'm waiting and seeing what comes out. If I don't like anything sufficiently, I don't have to change at all.

Click to collapse



Which IMO is a stupid move which will cost them even more marketshare and sales by trading up their core strength for Apple envy.

BTW I have a lot more faith in the Chinese OEMs this year as compared to the major players when it comes to killer value phones.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not sure I believe it will have an effect. Samsung's main customer base is the average customer same as apple. They've probably lost more sales to apple than anything else. People like us that care more about certain things like that probably won't have a major effect on overall sales. I could be wrong but that's what I'm thinking. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 24, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> G2 or Nexus 5 for me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



IMHO G2 is quite good. Consider the absence of a microsd card reader: I heared that available rom is about 8gb out of 16 (is lower than usual)

---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




Reallionare said:


> Saygus V2
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



WOW. Never heard of it! Amazing. All the specs that my ideal phone should have 

---------- Post added at 07:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> Solid specs and packed with premium build features plus Kevlar lined and water proof as AND killer sound yeah it's got my interest oh did I mention 4g ram and 64g internal memory PLUS two ex SD cards for up to 256g MORE
> Yes very interested

Click to collapse



I just read 3gb of RAM, on the official site! Maybe you just hit 4 instead 3 hehe  I was wondering

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

On the saygus v2 official site i'm reading
_New-to-market Waterproofing Technology* – IPX7 Rating_
does this mean this is not dust-proof?


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2015)

JJGiulian said:


> IMHO G2 is quite good. Consider the absence of a microsd card reader: I heared that available rom is about 8gb out of 16 (is lower than usual)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I meant 3 and as far as dust proof if it's waterproof I would assume some dust protection?


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Yes I meant 3 and as far as dust proof if it's waterproof I would assume some dust protection?

Click to collapse



In the International Protection Marking there are 2 digits, eg. IP67 means that is totally dustproof (6) and can be immersed up to 30 mins and 1m depth (7)
First number for dust, second for water. So they mention IPX7 only, which means surely we can take pictures underwater with no matters  
no mention of the firs digit, "dust" is not even on the page


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2015)

JJGiulian said:


> In the International Protection Marking there are 2 digits, eg. IP67 means that is totally dustproof (6) and can be immersed up to 30 mins and 1m depth (7)
> First number for dust, second for water. So they mention IPX7 only, which means surely we can take pictures underwater with no matters
> no mention of the firs digit, "dust" is not even on the page

Click to collapse



Well I don't live in the desert LOL and if I can take pix in the rain it's all good


----------



## JJGiulian (Feb 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Well I don't live in the desert LOL and if I can take pix in the rain it's all good

Click to collapse



hahahha yep!


----------



## kingjay007 (Feb 25, 2015)

*what your next smart phone*

The lg f60


----------



## MiyagiSan (Feb 25, 2015)

pezza10 said:


> So my 2012 Nexus 7 is getting a bit slower now and I would like to try and sell it and get an upgrade. Hopefully I will be able to get $100-$150 for the Nexus 7 and adding a few hundred dollars my budget will be around $400. For that price range I can afford both the Galaxy Tab Pro 10.1 ($398) or Tab S 8.4 ($408) but I could also get the Nexus 9 for $479, which is a lot more than the Samsung Tab's but would it be worth it?
> EDIT: Oh and Android lovers, don't kill me for suggesting this, but for cheaper than all of these I could get an iPad Mini 2 ($349). I have never used iOS and kinda feel like I should give it a go.

Click to collapse



Nokia N1 too. Hard to beat and matches the iPad in looks (if that is important to you) 

Especially if Nokia releases enough source code and information to kickstart CM12/Omni/etc rom development for the N1's Intel Atom innards...


----------



## proddgs (Feb 25, 2015)

G2 or G3 vs Mi 3 or Mi 4 vs OnePlus One ?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Feb 25, 2015)

proddgs said:


> G2 or G3 vs Mi 3 or Mi 4 vs OnePlus One ?

Click to collapse



I'd say get an LG just for the customer service...
The G2 and G3 beats all others in my opinion.


----------



## steven_fun (Feb 25, 2015)

*My phone*

My phone is galaxy S5 LTE:  SM-G906K


----------



## xOutcasTx (Feb 25, 2015)

What phone has these features and is cheap?

Quad core cpu
2gb ram
High internal memory or sd card
Lte
Custom rom support
Unlocked

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2015)

xOutcasTx said:


> What phone has these features and is cheap?
> 
> Quad core cpu
> 2gb ram
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One 64gb. Galaxy S4. Sony Xperia Z, Z1, or Z2 (depending on your definition of "cheap"). LG G2 or Nexus 5 if 32gb is enough for you.


----------



## xOutcasTx (Feb 25, 2015)

Dont the xperias have terrible screen quality the z and z1

Sent from my One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2015)

xOutcasTx said:


> Dont the xperias have terrible screen quality the z and z1

Click to collapse



"Terrible"? I can't speak for that. Reviews I've seen say the TFT tech used is underwhelming/bland. My Galaxy Light (a rather low-end phone) has a TFT display, and while it's not as clear as an LCD or as vibrant as an AMOLED, I wouldn't call it bland, but neither would I call it amazing in any way. But it's a different phone, and a different brand, so I can't necessarily say. 

You said "cheap". That means some sacrifice(s) will have to be made somewhere. Of all the reviews I've read, nobody called the Sony TFT displays "bad", just that they weren't as nice as LCD or AMOLED displays from the rival phones at that time,.


----------



## Reallionare (Feb 25, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I have both I loved both but the S5 is a great phone. The one problem with the s4 is a whole lot of them and I mean a WHOLE lot them from different carriers have a "no sim card error" that sometimes will cause you to have to reboot the the device many, many times a day and it's completely random.
> In my opinion it's not fixable and as I said it covers a wide range of carriers.
> If you get a good one they're great phones if you get a bad one good fricken luck.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2375982
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm leaning towards the Saygus, after not having root for my Zte Zmax, the root and dual booting V2 offerings are a big plus, would have liked a 64 bit chip though for future things.... If not Saygus I will look into HTC m9 or Samsung Note4  maybe I could still be able to have root and dual booting......

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> [/COLOR]@Planterz so you decided to go OPO?  I don't think you'll be disappointed I really enjoy this device. Buuuuuuuut if I can find 6bills lying around I'm going to pull the trigger on the Saygus or maybe the tmo or international s6 since the bootloader isn't  locked

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm pretty much set on the OnePlus at this point. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense. Size, battery, Nexus-like freedom, etc.

What ROM/kernel do you use? For a while I was thinking of putting Liquid Smooth on it right off the bat (since I like it so much on my Nexus 4), but then I remembered that CM11/12S has some pretty cool features itself. At the very least, 64gb will make it a lot easier to try different ROMs. I tried over 20 on my Nexus 4, and the mere 16gb made it a PITA to try new ones, switch back and forth, etc.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much set on the OnePlus at this point. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense. Size, battery, Nexus-like freedom, etc.
> 
> What ROM/kernel do you use? For a while I was thinking of putting Liquid Smooth on it right off the bat (since I like it so much on my Nexus 4), but then I remembered that CM11/12S has some pretty cool features itself. At the very least, 64gb will make it a lot easier to try different ROMs. I tried over 20 on my Nexus 4, and the mere 16gb made it a PITA to try new ones, switch back and forth, etc.

Click to collapse



I've been running BlissPop and Darkkernel.  I started flashing all the lollipop Roms when I first unlocked the bootloader and rooted but they were all the same at that point. 
I found a couple good 4.4.4 11s Roms with tons of features but when the CM12 theme engine popped up I went back to lollipop. 
BlissPop is stable even on stock kernal with tons of customization and group of great supporters. 
It'll be good to have you on the OPO sir


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Well I don't live in the desert LOL and if I can take pix in the rain it's all good

Click to collapse



You wouldn't want to be out in the rain we get here in the desert during monsoon season. If you've never seen it on the Discovery Channel or anything, think of it like a hurricane that comes out of nowhere, lasts 5-30 minutes, and instantly floods streets into impassable rivers. We have here what's known colloquially as the "Stupid Motorist Law", where if you have to call emergency services because you stranded yourself by driving in an unsafe area (when a sign says "Do not enter when flooded", DO NOT ENTER), you have to pay the cost of your rescue. Unfortunately, sometimes, it's not the driver's fault, as flash floods can hit where it's not even raining, because that's how the water travels down the "washes". It seems like every year or 3 there are a few fatalities because a car or pedestrians crossed the wrong wash or bridge at the wrong time and got broadsided by a 6 foot, 40mph wall of water they couldn't see coming.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> You wouldn't want to be out in the rain we get here in the desert during monsoon season. If you've never seen it on the Discovery Channel or anything, think of it like a hurricane that comes out of nowhere, lasts 5-30 minutes, and instantly floods streets into impassable rivers. We have here what's known colloquially as the "Stupid Motorist Law", where if you have to call emergency services because you stranded yourself by driving in an unsafe area (when a sign says "Do not enter when flooded", DO NOT ENTER), you have to pay the cost of your rescue. Unfortunately, sometimes, it's not the driver's fault, as flash floods can hit where it's not even raining, because that's how the water travels down the "washes". It seems like every year or 3 there are a few fatalities because a car or pedestrians crossed the wrong wash or bridge at the wrong time and got broadsided by a 6 foot, 40mph wall of water they couldn't see coming.

Click to collapse



I lived I Apache Junction for awhile Planterz I gotcha understood LOL


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I lived I Apache Junction for awhile Planterz I gotcha understood LOL

Click to collapse



Pretty area. I've been living here for 16 years, and I honestly can't see myself living outside the Sonoran Desert. I love getting pics of the little lizards and other critters that run around here. I've taken some pretty cool pics of scorpions under UV too. That's one reason I need a phone with a better camera. Maybe I should rethink the Sony Z3/Z3C now that root is available without deleting the DRM keys. There's certainly a few months out of the year where a waterproof phone would be nice, considering I ride a bike everywhere.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Pretty area. I've been living here for 16 years, and I honestly can't see myself living outside the Sonoran Desert. I love getting pics of the little lizards and other critters that run around here. I've taken some pretty cool pics of scorpions under UV too. That's one reason I need a phone with a better camera. Maybe I should rethink the Sony Z3/Z3C now that root is available without deleting the DRM keys. There's certainly a few months out of the year where a waterproof phone would be nice, considering I ride a bike everywhere.

Click to collapse



OPO Camera is a decent camera better in some ways than my S5. 
I live in Central California and it gets pretty hot here as well... I believe we had 57 days of over 100* and plenty over 110 and I've lived here most of my life. 
I'm ready for a change to cooler wetter climes. 
Wife and I are moving to Washington St.  in four years.


----------



## force70 (Feb 26, 2015)

You guys are so lucky..im buried in snow up here and its been -20C or lower for months.

Hate it

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> You guys are so lucky..im buried in snow up here and its been -20C or lower for months.
> 
> Hate it
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



For once force I feel for ya brother I know you peeps in the great white North are really having a brutal winter. 65* here today and beautiful


----------



## force70 (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> For once force I feel for ya brother I know you peeps in the great white North are really having a brutal winter. 65* here today and beautiful

Click to collapse



Yes sir....not been great....buffalo got it worse and the canadian east coast is getting Pounded bad also...its the severe cold here more than the snow...been more than a few days around -40 c with windchill..im used to it but i dont care how long youve been living in cold weather areas....that is not fun. I moved last Saturday in a snow storm...awesome. the only fun thing was me being able to drift around corners in a 26ft moving truck lol...scared the crap outta my helpers but i loved it. Just like summer in my stang..well kinda lol.

Looks like i wont be getting a new device anytime soon.

S6 will be too small...g flex 2 is 5.5 inches..im on the fence there..nexus 6 will be outdated somewhat ( by my standards only) with all the new 810 devices coming out and im just fed up with googles and motos inability to have stock for canada of the white 64gb..no excuse for that after all this time. Ive kinda lost interest at this point..too bad was ready to buy it launch day but of course money in my pocket and nothing to spend it on...very frustrating .

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yes sir....not been great....buffalo got it worse and the canadian east coast is getting Pounded bad also...its the severe cold here more than the snow...been more than a few days around -40 c with windchill..im used to it but i dont care how long youve been living in cold weather areas....that is not fun. I moved last Saturday in a snow storm...awesome. the only fun thing was me being able to drift around corners in a 26ft moving truck lol...scared the crap outta my helpers but i loved it. Just like summer in my stang..well kinda lol.
> 
> Looks like i wont be getting a new device anytime soon.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got a little money coming I'm thinking of picking up a tmo s6 MAYBE  or the Saygus  v2 or even the OnePlusTwo 
I really enjoy this OPO  but I'm intrigued in the specs of the S6


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yes sir....not been great....buffalo got it worse and the canadian east coast is getting Pounded bad also...its the severe cold here more than the snow...been more than a few days around -40 c with windchill..im used to it but i dont care how long youve been living in cold weather areas....that is not fun. I moved last Saturday in a snow storm...awesome. the only fun thing was me being able to drift around corners in a 26ft moving truck lol...scared the crap outta my helpers but i loved it. Just like summer in my stang..well kinda lol.

Click to collapse



It was cold here yesterday. 50°F. Down from 70-80°.



> S6 will be too small...g flex 2 is 5.5 inches..im on the fence there..nexus 6 will be outdated somewhat ( by my standards only) with all the new 810 devices coming out and im just fed up with googles and motos inability to have stock for canada of the white 64gb..no excuse for that after all this time. Ive kinda lost interest at this point..too bad was ready to buy it launch day but of course money in my pocket and nothing to spend it on...very frustrating.

Click to collapse



I'd wait a while before buying an 810 powered device. I've been seeing a lot about overheating and thermal throttling. As for the Nexus 6 64gb, they're not exactly easy to find below the 49th parallel either. You'd think a company like Google would have the clout and escrow to ramp production up to meet demands. 



OPOfreak said:


> I've got a little money coming I'm thinking of picking up a tmo s6 MAYBE  or the Saygus  v2 or even the OnePlusTwo
> I really enjoy this OPO  but I'm intrigued in the specs of the S6

Click to collapse



Hopefully the T-Mobile S6's bootloader is unlocked. They've been inconsistent lately. The S5's and Note 4's and LG G3's bootloaders are unlocked, but recent updates to the Galaxy Avant have locked the bootloader to both the T-Mo and MetroPCS versions. The ZTE ZMAX's are locked down tighter than a mid '70's Frank Zappa band. Maybe they're only locking down the cheaper phones, but if there's a reason, I can't figure it out.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It was cold here yesterday. 50°F. Down from 70-80°.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



We'll see Planterz but if not tmo it'll be the international s6 then I'm done with locked down bootloaders for sure.
I'm still really interested in the Saygus  though


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> We'll see Planterz but if not tmo it'll be the international s6 then I'm done with locked down bootloaders for sure.

Click to collapse



Do the latest international Samsungs support our LTE bands though?



> I'm still really interested in the Saygus  though

Click to collapse



No worries about band compatibility with that one. It supports every damn FDD LTE band in existence.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Do the latest international Samsungs support our LTE bands though?
> 
> 
> 
> No worries about band compatibility with that one. It supports every damn FDD LTE band in existence.

Click to collapse



I don't know about the LTE support but I wouldn't think it wouldn't be. 
The Saygus still has me really intrigued very good specs and well you know as well as I do what it has but man Kevlar lining??  The premium sound as well? I'm really not sure I'm such a fricken device freak almost as bad as @force70 I've gotta have the latest one out.


----------



## rebarwabbit (Feb 26, 2015)

Windows phone 9

Sent from my HUAWEI C8815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 26, 2015)

steven_fun said:


> My phone is galaxy S5 LTE:  SM-G906K

Click to collapse



have you had any issues with your S5?just asking.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2015)

rebarwabbit said:


> Windows phone 9

Click to collapse



There is no Windows 9.


----------



## force70 (Feb 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> We'll see Planterz but if not tmo it'll be the international s6 then I'm done with locked down bootloaders for sure.
> I'm still really interested in the Saygus  though

Click to collapse



Ive yet to see a locked bootloader on a sammy device here in Canada...i can always buy it and shipbit down to you  freak.just another option to consider 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Ive yet to see a locked bootloader on a sammy device here in Canada...i can always buy it and shipbit down to you  freak.just another option to consider
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I might take you up on that @force70 on the S6 buuuuuuut I've got to see if that device has an ex SD card slot even though it's supposed to be 32g that's not enough for me 
For now I'm staying with OPO


----------



## DigidragonZX (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm actually waiting for something that really interests me. I've been looking at project ARA and Ubuntu touch. Though I think I won't be able to wait for the release of the first one since my phone is starting to show it's wear.


----------



## joshua.b (Feb 27, 2015)

Is the S6 expected to have a better camera and battery over the M9? If so, I'm probably getting the S6 as much as I'd like to have an LCD screen and get away from touchwiz.


----------



## force70 (Feb 27, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I might take you up on that @force70 on the S6 buuuuuuut I've got to see if that device has an ex SD card slot even though it's supposed to be 32g that's not enough for me
> For now I'm staying with OPO

Click to collapse



If they do away with the removable battery and the ext sd card that will kill there sales something fierce.

But yeah we will see and go from there my friend.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## rebarwabbit (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry,i meant its the next one version with Windows Phone. I love it. Btw,i have never used my creadit card on my windowsphone,there's an XDA app on Windows Phone store. Is it good to use for his forum? If good to use,i will buy it. Thank you and thanks for the answers what you tell me.

Sent from my HUAWEI C8815 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Anik_khan (Feb 27, 2015)

Nexus device


----------



## bulldog4574 (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm still drooling over the Galaxy Note 4.  Can't afford it but good god it's gorgeous. 


Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zaksween (Feb 27, 2015)

I just bought the note edge and I love it! It is so awesome! I'm just looking for the rooting potential of the edge screen..


----------



## buytamil (Feb 28, 2015)

has anyone ordered jiayu s3 from www.jiayu-store.com ?  ordered on 24/feb and it still says processing.


----------



## wacky.ddw (Feb 28, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty much set on the OnePlus at this point. The more I think about it, the more it makes sense. Size, battery, Nexus-like freedom, etc.
> 
> What ROM/kernel do you use? For a while I was thinking of putting Liquid Smooth on it right off the bat (since I like it so much on my Nexus 4), but then I remembered that CM11/12S has some pretty cool features itself. At the very least, 64gb will make it a lot easier to try different ROMs. I tried over 20 on my Nexus 4, and the mere 16gb made it a PITA to try new ones, switch back and forth, etc.

Click to collapse



I would never buy a oneplus one again! 

I'm without a phone now. I had the oneplus one 2 times, to times the touchscreen stopped working properly. Now they are sending a third one but I've had it with it! I'm done with the chinese phone's and there waranty it's constantly mailing and troubles. I can't even get it back from Australia to China... 

I really really like the Note 4 but it's so expensive I can't afford it.. The xiaomi Mi note is the most sexy phone I've seen so far but the note 4 is better and doesn't cost much more.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2015)

Note 3 neo or G2 ?
Note 3 neo have a sd card and removable battery , but poor camera and performance , and not an amazing screen ...(720p).
I'm coming from an S4. Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 28, 2015)

wacky.ddw said:


> I would never buy a oneplus one again!
> 
> I'm without a phone now. I had the oneplus one 2 times, to times the touchscreen stopped working properly. Now they are sending a third one but I've had it with it! I'm done with the chinese phone's and there waranty it's constantly mailing and troubles. I can't even get it back from Australia to China...
> 
> I really really like the Note 4 but it's so expensive I can't afford it.. The xiaomi Mi note is the most sexy phone I've seen so far but the note 4 is better and doesn't cost much more.

Click to collapse



It's to bad you've had some bad phones. 
I think I read in the threads there's fixes for the touchscreen. 
I've had zero problems with  my OPO it's been the best phone I've owned. 
My Galaxy S4 has been my worst phone it has a no sim card error that there's no fix for and it's happened to a ton of them from several different carriers. 
You're right about the cost of the N4,  my wife has one that I picked up on the Next program but honestly I don't like it. 
Too big for my taste. Although battery life is excellent.


----------



## force70 (Feb 28, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Note 3 neo or G2 ?
> Note 3 neo have a sd card and removable battery , but poor camera and performance , and not an amazing screen ...(720p).
> I'm coming from an S4. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Id stay with the s4 probably or pick up an original note 3 (not the cheap neo version)..G2 is great if you dont mind the limited storage.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 10:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

Freak you just dont like the note cause you cant fit it in your skinny jeans lol

Its not that much bigger than the OPO is it? Ive never held an OPO before so I have no comparison

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Feb 28, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id stay with the s4 probably or pick up an original note 3 (not the cheap neo version)..G2 is great if you dont mind the limited storage.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 it is bigger than OPO pard and thicker and heavier and yes it won't fit the lines of my skinny jeans and would cause them to sag and THAT my friend is something NO ONE would want to see


----------



## Tachi91 (Feb 28, 2015)

Next phone might an HTC. Depends if they release a second phone with a new design tomorrow. 

If not I'll stick with my M8 and see what comes around in the summer.

Nexus (2015) or Lumia are my follow ups


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2015)

Okay guys , i really don't know what to do , i was sure to get the G2 but i hesitate..
LG came back to the race but i'm afraid to get some issue with the phone...
And how is the Htc One ? I LOVE the design , but there is one minor issue ... bad battery life... some users in xda can't even reach 5h SOT , i know it depends on the usage but overall , a lot say that battery life isn't that good..
The One is really solid and resist to drops 
So final choice : HTC One or G2 ? 

Sorry to ask a lot because a device , it will be always with you , and i want the right choice 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 28, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Okay guys , i really don't know what to do , i was sure to get the G2 but i hesitate..
> LG came back to the race but i'm afraid to get some issue with the phone...
> And how is the Htc One ? I LOVE the design , but there is one minor issue ... bad battery life... some users in xda can't even reach 5h SOT , i know it depends on the usage but overall , a lot say that battery life isn't that good..
> The One is really solid and resist to drops
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a G2 and loved it.

One has a crap camera and as you said battery life. The G2 battery life was ridiculous...better than my note 3.

G2 all the way

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had a G2 and loved it.
> 
> One has a crap camera and as you said battery life. The G2 battery life was ridiculous...better than my note 3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate , you were really helpful.
I think i now made my choice , goodbye Nexus , Htc One , and Note 3 neo. Can't wait for the G2 :good: :good:


----------



## xDroidZz (Feb 28, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Thanks mate , you were really helpful.
> I think i now made my choice , goodbye Nexus , Htc One , and Note 3 neo. Can't wait for the G2 :good: :good:

Click to collapse



why not just wait for the HTC One m9 to launch? or why not buy the g3?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 28, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> why not just wait for the HTC One m9 to launch? or why not buy the g3?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That would work if its in the budget..still G2 is a real nice device,if it had ext sd card support  i would still have mine

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## eudigorodrigo (Mar 1, 2015)

I want a moto x *-* 

Sent from my XT1069 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 1, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Thanks mate , you were really helpful.
> I think i now made my choice , goodbye Nexus , Htc One , and Note 3 neo. Can't wait for the G2 :good: :good:

Click to collapse



You wont be disappointed with it thats for sure...ive been debating getting another one to use for work where the 32g int storage would be more than enough.

Glad i could help you out my friend.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> You wont be disappointed with it thats for sure...ive been debating getting another one to use for work where the 32g int storage would be more than enough.
> 
> Glad i could help you out my friend.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Yes 32 GO is perfect for me + A good case to protect the phone 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## N3xusS (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi i will buy a new android device but i can't choose what it's the best at the moment.
I haven't any budget limits so i'm looking for a flagship smartphone.
I love the Nexus brand, i owned Nexus s Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 so i think i must buy the new Nexus 6 but is it really the best?
So i looked the Note 4 LG G3 HTC One (M8) and One Plus One.
What should i buy? Which is the best in the market?
Please help me


----------



## force70 (Mar 1, 2015)

N3xusS said:


> Hi i will buy a new android device but i can't choose what it's the best at the moment.
> I haven't any budget limits so i'm looking for a flagship smartphone.
> I love the Nexus brand, i owned Nexus s Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 so i think i must buy the new Nexus 6 but is it really the best?
> So i looked the Note 4 LG G3 HTC One (M8) and One Plus One.
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 or nexus 6.

I like the nexus for the 6" screen and front stereo speakers but not having a removable battery and ext sd card support (and only a small 64gb int storage) just flat out sucks. So note 4 imo.

Plus the note 4 camera is much better all around.

That said the new LG G flex 2 will be out shortly with 810 processor...thats one to also consider.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## N3xusS (Mar 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Note 4 or nexus 6.
> 
> I like the nexus for the 6" screen and front stereo speakers but not having a removable battery and ext sd card support (and only a small 64gb int storage) just flat out sucks. So note 4 imo.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery and sd card aren't a problem for me..
With the Note 4 are  there the same supports of roms and customization that i could find with the Nexus 6? 
i think Note 4 and Nexus 6 have the same performance.. is that correct?


----------



## force70 (Mar 1, 2015)

N3xusS said:


> Battery and sd card aren't a problem for me..
> With the Note 4 are  there the same supports of roms and customization that i could find with the Nexus 6?
> i think Note 4 and Nexus 6 have the same performance.. is that correct?

Click to collapse



Nexus still has more development given its nature but there is no shortage on the note 4 thats for sure.

I think performance is close..tw still lags a bit on the stock note 4 buts thats easily resolved. Benchmark scores usually have nexus 6 higher but they dont mean much imo.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## iGordy101 (Mar 1, 2015)

Note 5!/ edge if  both sides


----------



## LordXenon (Mar 2, 2015)

Likely the OPO (if I can get an invite) or their second flagship phone, assuming they continue their current high-spec-good-phone-low-price model.


----------



## muzicman82 (Mar 2, 2015)

Looking for suggestions- 

I'm currently on a Sprint Galaxy S 4, and while I am very happy with it, I am ready to move on. My contract allows me to upgrade discounted this week. I don't need to pull the trigger this week, but I do want to make the best choice. 

I just read the announcements on the Galaxy S 6. I had my heart set on this until I read news that it does not have a microSD slot or removable battery. I'm going to immediately speculate these are no-nos for me as far as I can imagine.  If this wasn't on the table for April 10th, what should I get? Now, if the 128GB version isn't more than say $250 with contract, I may consider that. Not holding my breath. 

I definitely want microSD. Removable battery isn't such a big deal given I have at least 4x Anker batteries and a few ZAGGs sitting around. I also must have the ability to run AOSP ROMs natively (without Safestrap or the likes). My current ROM of choice is OmniROM, but I also like AOKP. 

Your thoughts would be great! Any phones I should scratch off my list due to rooting or bootloader issues would be helpful too.

Remember, I'm on Sprint, and I know that limits my choices.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2015)

LordXenon said:


> Likely the OPO (if I can get an invite) or their second flagship phone, assuming they continue their current high-spec-good-phone-low-price model.

Click to collapse



Getting an invite is a simple as going to the dedicated invite thread and asking or waiting til no invite Tuesday to buy one


----------



## wacky.ddw (Mar 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> It's to bad you've had some bad phones.
> I think I read in the threads there's fixes for the touchscreen.
> I've had zero problems with  my OPO it's been the best phone I've owned.
> My Galaxy S4 has been my worst phone it has a no sim card error that there's no fix for and it's happened to a ton of them from several different carriers.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm really convinced all OPO's get it once they overheat. Come to Australia for a week you'll see  it'll probably not even last that long.

I would buy the note for the camera. I really liked the oneplus for it's development etc it's just the customer service... Mine broke 2 times and a lot of people's OPO breaks due to the heat so I just don't trust the company anymore.  The xiaomi is really nice but a bit overpriced and same problem again: If it breaks, I'll have to get it back to china... I'm currently in Australia and no one will ship the phone under a $120 because of the battery...


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2015)

wacky.ddw said:


> I'm really convinced all OPO's get it once they overheat. Come to Australia for a week you'll see  it'll probably not even last that long.
> 
> I would buy the note for the camera. I really liked the oneplus for it's development etc it's just the customer service... Mine broke 2 times and a lot of people's OPO breaks due to the heat so I just don't trust the company anymore.  The xiaomi is really nice but a bit overpriced and same problem again: If it breaks, I'll have to get it back to china... I'm currently in Australia and no one will ship the phone under a $120 because of the battery...

Click to collapse



I don't know about the heat I'll see about that this summer it's not exactly cool here with temperatures above 110* common


----------



## wacky.ddw (Mar 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I don't know about the heat I'll see about that this summer it's not exactly cool here with temperatures above 110* common

Click to collapse



First one broke in Hungary when it was 35°C+ the second one broke in Australia when it was 35°C+. I hope yours keeps working, its a beautiful and solid device! But I've had it with it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/help/ghost-touches-invisible-finger-t2832822

I just want a device with warranty in the store, I'm just hoping my next one won't break


----------



## advent_geek (Mar 2, 2015)

mine would be *MI NOTE*


----------



## GuiCunha (Mar 2, 2015)

I really do not undestand why Samsung did this with S6? Why it doesnt have slot for sd?  It does not hurt.
Ok, I do understand that internal memory is faster than sd class 10, so buyers could be more positive experience with using internal memory. But, us, mortals, know that if samsung says, 16GB, 9GB is for itself.  This amazing start for ruin, forced users buy somenthing that cant upgrade by ourselves, battery, microsd...


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> I really do not undestand why Samsung did this with S6? Why it doesnt have slot for sd?  It does not hurt.
> Ok, I do understand that internal memory is faster than sd class 10, so buyers could be more positive experience with using internal memory. But, us, mortals, know that if samsung says, 16GB, 9GB is for itself.  This amazing start for ruin, forced users buy somenthing that cant upgrade by ourselves, battery, microsd...

Click to collapse



I guess they are envious of apples sales so this is there android version on an iphone?  

That said 128gb storage i can live with but the removable sd is very useful for many reasons 

I hope that the s6 sales tank and they learn their lesson...stick to what made you in the first place.

I guess the note 4 may be my last sammy device if they keep this stupidity going in the note series..no sd slot and non removable battery. ..no thanks.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (Mar 2, 2015)

While I understand Samsung moving to a "premium" build rather than the cheap plastic feel of previous Galaxy flagships, the lack of SD card and non-removable battery baffles me too. Even with a 128gb option. And I know there'll be plenty of pissed off former Samsung customers who will be disappointed in not being able to change the battery. LG listened to their customers when the G2 had neither, and the G3 has both. HTC at least listened with the microSD slot. Sony at least still keeps the slot, as well as waterproofness.

Why can't someone make a phone that is waterproof, has front facing speakers, microSD card slot(s), and a removable battery? And root out of the box and dual boot and metal/kevlar construction and IR blaster and fingerprint scanner keep the cost around $600?

I'm pretty much done with Samsung regardless, if only because of KNOX. Maybe I'll pick up an Avant or whatever its replacement is whenever band 12 hits Tucson to replace my Light as my internet mule, but I can't see myself spending $650+ on a phone that irrevocably has a voided warranty because you want to root. A 128gb S6 GPE would have some merits though...


----------



## News4la (Mar 2, 2015)

*Galaxy s-3*

In my experience I like the S-3 a lot. No it is not too big just the right size for e-mails and video. It comes from a very good company. I may be in the minority but I like TouchWiz. It basically does what I want. That is why I have two of them. for Work and home.


----------



## lmf (Mar 2, 2015)

Did i make a mistake? I bought a moto x white 16gb, but the lg g2 tmobile 4g lte is similar in price. mine is new supposedly paid $205. the others are used. seems ike the lg2 has the bigger bat, screen, a bit quicker. but the tmobile 4g lte lg g2 is harder to find on the e---baba


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> While I understand Samsung moving to a "premium" build rather than the cheap plastic feel of previous Galaxy flagships, the lack of SD card and non-removable battery baffles me too. Even with a 128gb option. And I know there'll be plenty of pissed off former Samsung customers who will be disappointed in not being able to change the battery. LG listened to their customers when the G2 had neither, and the G3 has both. HTC at least listened with the microSD slot. Sony at least still keeps the slot, as well as waterproofness.
> 
> Why can't someone make a phone that is waterproof, has front facing speakers, microSD card slot(s), and a removable battery? And root out of the box and dual boot and metal/kevlar construction and IR blaster and fingerprint scanner keep the cost around $600?
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Samsung regardless, if only because of KNOX. Maybe I'll pick up an Avant or whatever its replacement is whenever band 12 hits Tucson to replace my Light as my internet mule, but I can't see myself spending $650+ on a phone that irrevocably has a voided warranty because you want to root. A 128gb S6 GPE would have some merits though...

Click to collapse



Knox kinda bugged me in principle at first but ive never cared about warranty so it really doesnt affect me as a buyer. The other stuff does most certainly and yes front speakers would be very nice to have also.

If the nexus 6 had more int storage and removable battery it would almost be perfect...for myself anyway.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2015)

Planterz said:


> While I understand Samsung moving to a "premium" build rather than the cheap plastic feel of previous Galaxy flagships, the lack of SD card and non-removable battery baffles me too. Even with a 128gb option. And I know there'll be plenty of pissed off former Samsung customers who will be disappointed in not being able to change the battery. LG listened to their customers when the G2 had neither, and the G3 has both. HTC at least listened with the microSD slot. Sony at least still keeps the slot, as well as waterproofness.
> 
> Why can't someone make a phone that is waterproof, has front facing speakers, microSD card slot(s), and a removable battery? And root out of the box and dual boot and metal/kevlar construction and IR blaster and fingerprint scanner keep the cost around $600?
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Samsung regardless, if only because of KNOX. Maybe I'll pick up an Avant or whatever its replacement is whenever band 12 hits Tucson to replace my Light as my internet mule, but I can't see myself spending $650+ on a phone that irrevocably has a voided warranty because you want to root. A 128gb S6 GPE would have some merits though...

Click to collapse


@Planterz sounds like you need the Saygus V2 LOL I'm VERY interested in that device


----------



## istperson (Mar 2, 2015)

Not S6, that's for sure.


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2015)

Freak what ya think about the s6 now?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Freak what ya think about the s6 now?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I think it's an absolute gorgeous device actually but will I get one????  Geez man I'm a phone nut I'll probably pick it up on the Next program and buy the Saygus or OnePlus 2 outright. 
It has its negatives but it has things going for it. 
I'm already used to no removable battery and no card slot soooo no biggie I'll just get the 128g phone if I do


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I think it's an absolute gorgeous device actually but will I get one????  Geez man I'm a phone nut I'll probably pick it up on the Next program and buy the Saygus or OnePlus 2 outright.
> It has its negatives but it has things going for it.
> I'm already used to no removable battery and no card slot soooo no biggie I'll just get the 128g phone if I do

Click to collapse



Hmmph!

Saygus seems a LOT more interesting now. As does used Qualcomm S5 devices too.

Given the Galaxy Alpha line exists, don't understand the decision to cripple the S6 by removing microsd slot and removable batteries. Faster memory, better display and faster cpu are very welcome (though not the Exynos cpu).


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 2, 2015)

So happy with my G2 ,battery life is insaaaaaane !

Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.


----------



## xDroidZz (Mar 2, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> So happy with my G2 ,battery life is insaaaaaane !
> 
> Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Better than the S4?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 2, 2015)

lmf said:


> Did i make a mistake? I bought a moto x white 16gb, but the lg g2 tmobile 4g lte is similar in price. mine is new supposedly paid $205. the others are used. seems ike the lg2 has the bigger bat, screen, a bit quicker. but the tmobile 4g lte lg g2 is harder to find on the e---baba

Click to collapse



On eBay a seller has new 32GB Moto X Developer Editions for $200. They're Verizon branded, but unlocked and work without issue on T-Mobile's (and AT&T's) GSM LTE network. 

Another seller has AT&T LG G2s for $209. These can be flashed with T-Mobile's firmware.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 2, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> Better than the S4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It kills the S4.
15h on battery , brightness 60% , no powersave mode , no root or greenify , 3h of music , 3h20 of screen on time , and still have 51% ! I'm not joking 
Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.


----------



## xDroidZz (Mar 2, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> It kills the S4.
> 15h on battery , brightness 60% , no powersave mode , no root or greenify , 3h of music , 3h20 of screen on time , and still have 51% ! I'm not joking
> Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.

Click to collapse



Wow. Just to let you know. LL is fully working on S4 now 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 2, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> Wow. Just to let you know. LL is fully working on S4 now
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes i saw it ,happy for you guys , but i'm more happy for having the G2 
Faster ,better display, awesome battery life ... Nearly the perfect phone.

Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.


----------



## istperson (Mar 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> Freak what ya think about the s6 now?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



It's getting more closed while I'm interested more in the moddable phones. First knox, then you can't rip the battery out if it bootloops. I don't need a more "business" phone than my Note 3.


----------



## force70 (Mar 3, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I think it's an absolute gorgeous device actually but will I get one????  Geez man I'm a phone nut I'll probably pick it up on the Next program and buy the Saygus or OnePlus 2 outright.
> It has its negatives but it has things going for it.
> I'm already used to no removable battery and no card slot soooo no biggie I'll just get the 128g phone if I do

Click to collapse



It does look pretty slick ill say that..if the damn screen wasnt so small...id at least maybe think about it lol...5.1 is way to small after all my notes.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## cdeox8 (Mar 3, 2015)

I want to buy low to mid range phone for my sis in couple of weeks . She doesn't want any fancy/feature rich phone. 
The Yureka phone looks good to me. Seems better than the Red Mi Note 4G.
Also interested in HTC phones. Any suggestions for HTC in the range of ₹ 10-14k? 
Any other suggestions and comments highly appreciated.


----------



## xDroidZz (Mar 3, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Yes i saw it ,happy for you guys , but i'm more happy for having the G2
> Faster ,better display, awesome battery life ... Nearly the perfect phone.
> 
> Sent from my G2 Verizon using Xda app.

Click to collapse



have fun with it  :good: :good::highfive:


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> While I understand Samsung moving to a "premium" build rather than the cheap plastic feel of previous Galaxy flagships, the lack of SD card and non-removable battery baffles me too. Even with a 128gb option. And I know there'll be plenty of pissed off former Samsung customers who will be disappointed in not being able to change the battery. LG listened to their customers when the G2 had neither, and the G3 has both. HTC at least listened with the microSD slot. Sony at least still keeps the slot, as well as waterproofness.
> 
> Why can't someone make a phone that is waterproof, has front facing speakers, microSD card slot(s), and a removable battery? And root out of the box and dual boot and metal/kevlar construction and IR blaster and fingerprint scanner keep the cost around $600?
> 
> I'm pretty much done with Samsung regardless, if only because of KNOX. Maybe I'll pick up an Avant or whatever its replacement is whenever band 12 hits Tucson to replace my Light as my internet mule, but I can't see myself spending $650+ on a phone that irrevocably has a voided warranty because you want to root. A 128gb S6 GPE would have some merits though...

Click to collapse



+1. AGREE.

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:09 PM ----------

whats the best replacement for an S4 though?
EDIT: seems Saygus V2 will b my next phone...


----------



## SkvLTD (Mar 3, 2015)

So what does XDA recommend from AT&T right now? Did S5 get rooted yet and so on? What about Active version? Would prefer something waterproof and with the best battery life, but sometimes can't really have both, right?


----------



## gvizdon (Mar 3, 2015)

I am slave of android. All google services is best on android. So, next phone will be waterproof flagman, like SGS6


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 3, 2015)

cdeox8 said:


> I want to buy low to mid range phone for my sis in couple of weeks . She doesn't want any fancy/feature rich phone.
> The Yureka phone looks good to me. Seems better than the Red Mi Note 4G.
> Also interested in HTC phones. Any suggestions for HTC in the range of ₹ 10-14k?
> Any other suggestions and comments highly appreciated.

Click to collapse



ALCATEL Hero 2+ series includes a Snapdragon 410 and a 610/5 model. Comes with Cyanogen too I think and screens are 4.7" and 5"....


----------



## force70 (Mar 3, 2015)

SkvLTD said:


> So what does XDA recommend from AT&T right now? Did S5 get rooted yet and so on? What about Active version? Would prefer something waterproof and with the best battery life, but sometimes can't really have both, right?

Click to collapse



Absolutely nothing....locked bootloaders make for useless devices for the most part these days.

I would recommend not buying an att device to make your life easier

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## SkvLTD (Mar 4, 2015)

force70 said:


> Absolutely nothing....locked bootloaders make for useless devices for the most part these days.
> 
> I would recommend not buying an att device to make your life easier
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



And now found out that they no longer really offer any discounts like they used to, and you only get an option to pay over years monthly, or some now and some added to the contract... Guess I'm going back to symbian Nokias.


----------



## force70 (Mar 4, 2015)

SkvLTD said:


> And now found out that they no longer really offer any discounts like they used to, and you only get an option to pay over years monthly, or some now and some added to the contract... Guess I'm going back to symbian Nokias.

Click to collapse



Just buy tmo devices...they have unlocked bootloaders on many devices

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 4, 2015)

force70 said:


> Just buy tmo devices...they have unlocked bootloaders on many devices
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Not happy at all about locked bootloader but if we can find root to add a little battery theme and dump a little bloat the S6 might just be an awesome device


----------



## force70 (Mar 4, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Not happy at all about locked bootloader but if we can find root to add a little battery theme and dump a little bloat the S6 might just be an awesome device

Click to collapse



Still to small lol

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 4, 2015)

Nah OPO perfect size


----------



## SkvLTD (Mar 4, 2015)

force70 said:


> Absolutely nothing....locked bootloaders make for useless devices for the most part these days.
> 
> I would recommend not buying an att device to make your life easier
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Just buy tmo devices...they have unlocked bootloaders on many devices
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Well, idea was not to have to pay completely full price via 2 year contract, how it all used to be essentially. Going T-mo route is going international route and I don't have those kind of funds for a phone right now.


----------



## cdeox8 (Mar 4, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> ALCATEL Hero 2+ series includes a Snapdragon 410 and a 610/5 model. Comes with Cyanogen too I think and screens are 4.7" and 5"....

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggest but Alcatel doesn't have much presence in India. Looking for brands that can provide effective after sales support.


----------



## force70 (Mar 4, 2015)

SkvLTD said:


> Well, idea was not to have to pay completely full price via 2 year contract, how it all used to be essentially. Going T-mo route is going international route and I don't have those kind of funds for a phone right now.

Click to collapse



Id rather save up and buy outright (which I always do regardless ) and be able to do with my device what i want.





sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## joshua.b (Mar 4, 2015)

I was between the M9 and S6 but have to go with the S6 for the camera. Will the battery be okay on the S6? I always have lowest brightness possible on my S3 to be sure I get through the day and don't want to have to do that on the S6.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 4, 2015)

cdeox8 said:


> Thanks for the suggest but Alcatel doesn't have much presence in India. Looking for brands that can provide effective after sales support.

Click to collapse



Understood. I have never needed after sales support on a phone/tablet/laptop....c'est la vie!


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Galaxy S 6 is tempting, but I think I'd like to see what the next LG and Sony flagship have to offer.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 5, 2015)

If the Samsung S6 really has no external SD slot that will be a deal breaker for many.  (seems alot of manuf trying force ppl to use cloud. wont work.  many ppl will switch choose other brands)...


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 5, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> If the Samsung S6 really has no external SD slot that will be a deal breaker for many.  (seems alot of manuf trying force ppl to use cloud. wont work.  many ppl will switch choose other brands)...

Click to collapse



Don't underestimate the stupidity of crowds.

Most won't look beyond the colour, size and......marketing hype. They will just use what they are told to use.


----------



## youngchaos (Mar 5, 2015)

Best phone i can find for 200€ in eu on secondhand market? I would like to modding , thanks!!


----------



## eliya (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi!

I'm about to buy a new phone. I had the nexus 4 but it is dead now and I was thinking on buying the zenfone 2. 
I want a:
* budget phone (up to 200$, max 250$)
* overall nice specs.
* 4g connectivity.
* Good battery life (at least a day)
* Durable.

Thanks!


----------



## ubigred (Mar 5, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> I was between the M9 and S6 but have to go with the S6 for the camera. Will the battery be okay on the S6? I always have lowest brightness possible on my S3 to be sure I get through the day and don't want to have to do that on the S6.

Click to collapse



A lot has changed since the S3 lol. You'll be fine.


----------



## TempestZ (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello. I am looking to buy a new phone right now and I am thorn between Galaxy S5 and HTC M8. 

This are my thoughts and I can't decide.

S5:
Pros:
-Amoled (personal pref)
-Better camera (not really an issue since I have my own cameras)
-water resist
-can replace battery (even if I don't buy a second one)
-open back (might be better imo if I drop it and it opens up, less shock)
-bigger screen and software buttons don't detract from it even though I like software buttons

Cons:
-Ugly side that imitates metal 
-touchwizz
-bloat
-heart rate sensor and finger print = gimmicks 
-Knox (though I live in romania and people report samsung still fixes your phone but resselers don't unless you bring the law)
-touchwizz


M8
Pros:
-Stock is faster
-Sound is miles above
-Looks better imo
-Knock wake up

Cons:
-metal construction (again I never had a metal phone and I fear that it will dent more easily and the shock will be greater when I drop it)
-no removable battery (again I never switch batteries but this worries me)
-camera is worse but I can live with it
-Not sure about S-OFF and warranty
-power button but knock makes it moot imo.

I am strugling to pick and I really like the looks of HTC and the better stock experience but I also want to pick the phone based on custom roms availability and how easy is to customized it. I am also worried about the closed construction of HTC.  Considering that in the future I will root and flash roms, which device will act better (thinking about S5 cause on paper it should be faster)

Please help.


----------



## force70 (Mar 6, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> Better than the S4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Far better than the s4. .the G2 is one of the best devices for battery life.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## ubigred (Mar 6, 2015)

TempestZ said:


> Hello. I am looking to buy a new phone right now and I am thorn between Galaxy S5 and HTC M8.
> 
> This are my thoughts and I can't decide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go s5


----------



## joshua.b (Mar 6, 2015)

I just read the M9 has a better camera than the S6 on Digital Trends...now I'm unsure again. I suppose I'll have to wait for sample comparisons when they're out.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 6, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> I just read the M9 has a better camera than the S6 on Digital Trends...now I'm unsure again. I suppose I'll have to wait for sample comparisons when they're out.

Click to collapse



If you're basing your decision solely on cameras, then you should wait. But honestly, I can't imagine either will produce anything but great pictures. HTC is the obvious question, but Samsung's cameras on flagships have never disappointed. Either way, you won't have to wait long. Keep an eye on phoneareana.com. They do lots of camera comparison tests, and you can bet that they'll do one with these phones, as well as individual reviews as soon as they get ahold of them.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If you're basing your decision solely on cameras, then you should wait. But honestly, I can't imagine either will produce anything but great pictures. HTC is the obvious question, but Samsung's cameras on flagships have never disappointed. Either way, you won't have to wait long. Keep an eye on phoneareana.com. They do lots of camera comparison tests, and you can bet that they'll do one with these phones, as well as individual reviews as soon as they get ahold of them.

Click to collapse



I stopped worrying about cameras on Samsung flagships with the S2/Note2. They are good enough for all but the most fussy (and _they_ should be made to drag a DSLR around ). I don't rely on any smartphone camera for low-light shots. Physics, really.


----------



## joshua.b (Mar 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If you're basing your decision solely on cameras, then you should wait. But honestly, I can't imagine either will produce anything but great pictures. HTC is the obvious question, but Samsung's cameras on flagships have never disappointed. Either way, you won't have to wait long. Keep an eye on phoneareana.com. They do lots of camera comparison tests, and you can bet that they'll do one with these phones, as well as individual reviews as soon as they get ahold of them.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I like to have a good camera for when I don't have my DSLR with me. One M9 vs Galaxy S6 is coming down to the camera for me. The One M9 doesn't have optical image stabilization and is apparently terrible in low-light situations, so I'll most likely get the S6 and try to get over how its camera sticks out a bit lol.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 6, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Yeah, I like to have a good camera for when I don't have my DSLR with me. One M9 vs Galaxy S6 is coming down to the camera for me. The One M9 doesn't have optical image stabilization and is apparently terrible in low-light situations, so I'll most likely get the S6 and try to get over how its camera sticks out a bit lol.

Click to collapse



If you put the S6 in a case (*which you should*). then the camera hump will be a non-issue.

If you're with a GSM provider, don't forget about the Saygus V2.


----------



## ChrisCh22 (Mar 6, 2015)

gvizdon said:


> I am slave of android. All google services is best on android. So, next phone will be waterproof flagman, like SGS6

Click to collapse



The SGS6 is not waterproof. (the S5 was though)


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone any idea about warranty/reliability of Saygus? (for me My Samsung S4 has been rock solid since I first bought it). Wouldn't want to buy a new phone to have it fail...


----------



## Planterz (Mar 6, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Anyone any idea about warranty/reliability of Saygus? (for me My Samsung S4 has been rock solid since I first bought it). Wouldn't want to buy a new phone to have it fail...

Click to collapse



The phone isn't even available yet, and the company has practically no history. It appears to be an amazing device, but concerns about reliability, warranty, support, and accessories are the big questions.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Mar 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The phone isn't even available yet, and the company has practically no history. It appears to be an amazing device, but concerns about reliability, warranty, support, and accessories are the big questions.

Click to collapse



Not to mention it comes with a $599 price tag!


----------



## s8freak (Mar 6, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> Not to mention it comes with a $599 price tag!

Click to collapse



Still much cheaper than the M9 or S6 with practically every top feature in high end flagships included kevlar  lining waterproof root able right out of the box and 256g external memory along with 64g internal bigger battery and on and on


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 7, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> Not to mention it comes with a $599 price tag!

Click to collapse



and thats the price if you are in US ordering.  Doesn't include shipping and tax for outside US buyers.... my guess Saygus will cost at least $100 - $150 more in many other countries?


----------



## Elanis (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a note 2, currently running NamelessROM on lollipop. Love everything about it. I have dropped it several times and it's breaking down quite badly. Was thinking either a note 4 or wait for HTC M9. Main things I want is fairly minimal OS (easy to root would be nice), good camera, large display, battery life and SD card. Are there any other phones you would recommend? My friend has a Moto G 2 and I'd say it's just as good a phone as mine, one of those wouldn't be a bad idea either, I don't need the latest and greatest.


----------



## nukec (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Guys. 

I own HTC Desire HD, and I was using it as long as possible, until things went down... Speaker is not working anymore, so I have to change phone.

Requirements:
- price range £150($200)
- does have support for cyanogenmod

What I was looking so far:
- Asus Zenfone 4,5
- Motorola Moto G

I prefer another HTC, but I am opened to anything.


----------



## force70 (Mar 7, 2015)

Elanis said:


> I have a note 2, currently running NamelessROM on lollipop. Love everything about it. I have dropped it several times and it's breaking down quite badly. Was thinking either a note 4 or wait for HTC M9. Main things I want is fairly minimal OS (easy to root would be nice), good camera, large display, battery life and SD card. Are there any other phones you would recommend? My friend has a Moto G 2 and I'd say it's just as good a phone as mine, one of those wouldn't be a bad idea either, I don't need the latest and greatest.

Click to collapse



Moto g is a budget device...I wouldn't bother with it if you can afford a better device.

Note 4 over M9 ? Note 4 for a fee reasons  

Bigger screen
Removable battery and likely better battery life
S pen
Incredible camera (m9 camera is supposed to be good but we will see)

They are 2 totally diff devices really. Lots of development for the note 4 also.

Depends really on what your needs are but since your coming from a note..its hard to go to a smaller screen and the M9 is tiny.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (Mar 7, 2015)

Hm, I was gonna order a OnePlus One, but the Oppo Find 7a is on sale right now for $399, and they're throwing in some extra accessories.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 7, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Hm, I was gonna order a OnePlus One, but the Oppo Find 7a is on sale right now for $399, and they're throwing in some extra accessories.

Click to collapse



LG G2 , awesome device which compete with some 2014-2015 smartphones 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 7, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> LG G2 , awesome device which compete with some 2014-2015 smartphones

Click to collapse



Never heard of it.


----------



## noahthedominator (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking to get a mid range device similar to an s4.... Want to get it used... Any suggestions???

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 7, 2015)

noahthedominator said:


> Looking to get a mid range device similar to an s4.... Want to get it used... Any suggestions???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have a nexus 6 lol...what the heck would you want an s4 for?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## noahthedominator (Mar 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> You have a nexus 6 lol...what the heck would you want an s4 for?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I'm keeping it lol. I want something with SD card slot

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReaverV2 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looking for advice for a new phone, not super expensive or really over £200 (being absolute maximum, anything less is a bonus)
I need it to be a worthwhile upgrade from the Moto G (XT1032), that has a great support for roms, kernels etc. and runs LOLLIPOP.

any ideas??


----------



## nicholasorbara (Mar 8, 2015)

lg g4


----------



## Noisemaker_ (Mar 8, 2015)

ReaverV2 said:


> Looking for advice for a new phone, not super expensive or really over £200 (being absolute maximum, anything less is a bonus)
> I need it to be a worthwhile upgrade from the Moto G (XT1032), that has a great support for roms, kernels etc. and runs LOLLIPOP.
> 
> any ideas??

Click to collapse



lgg2 can be an option


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 8, 2015)

force70 said:


> Moto g is a budget device...I wouldn't bother with it if you can afford a better device.
> 
> Note 4 over M9 ? Note 4 for a fee reasons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I see you have Notes , any info on a 64 bit Note soon...

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 9, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> Hello, I see you have Notes , any info on a 64 bit Note soon...
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not yet.....note 5 for sure but that wont be until probably oct sometime.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Elanis (Mar 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> Moto g is a budget device...I wouldn't bother with it if you can afford a better device.
> 
> Note 4 over M9 ? Note 4 for a fee reasons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers  It's not that I can't afford I'm just a bit stingy (I'd rather spend the money on pc parts). Hopefully this phone lasts me until a new note comes out and I can get that. Definitely good to get something that's good from the start and awesome for several years than to get something that's average and **** after a while.


----------



## gvizdon (Mar 10, 2015)

ChrisCh22 said:


> The SGS6 is not waterproof. (the S5 was though)

Click to collapse



Oh.. not fun. actually Xperia ZR not so though, I washed phone yesterday.  And both of cameras steamed up!


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 10, 2015)

noahthedominator said:


> Looking to get a mid range device similar to an s4.... Want to get it used... Any suggestions???
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah. Get a used Qualcomm-based S5 instead. Make sure the bootloader can be unlocked (or is already unlocked).


If you're still listening, decide which one of Win8 and LinuxMint you need more and run the other in a VM with VirtualBox/VMWare/etc. Dual-booting went out with the dotcom bubble.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 10, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Hm, I was gonna order a OnePlus One, but the Oppo Find 7a is on sale right now for $399, and they're throwing in some extra accessories.

Click to collapse



Well, it's Tuesday. Didn't get an invite, so I had to wait until today. 64GB Sandstone black on its way! And a Diztronic and some TGSPs. Gotta love Amazon Prime.


----------



## GuiCunha (Mar 10, 2015)

I was expecting S6 to upgrade my S4, but like most of people, i care about sd card, because it is more easy to make backup, put my mp3 files for running and dont let phone memory full up.  I do understand that internal memory is more faster than sd card. Removable battery i can survive, my S4 battery runs 13hours with more than 3 hours of screen, and I have too portable charge that recharge 70%. For me it is enough, i have time to use until get home or office.
The design was nice, i dont like very much to get surprise so much, it failed to impressed me. Is inovative but nothing. Its a Iphone running Android.  Boring first look.

Iam from Brazil, here the prices are so high, if USA the prices, for example, 32GB $400, 64GB $500, 128 GB $600, the gap is $100, here will be $400 at least. So very expensive, abusive price for us!

Like most of samsung users, im disappointed, frustrated too.


----------



## SykesAT (Mar 10, 2015)

We have heard from Samsung and HTC on their next gen phones, but those are usually followed by some more budget but still top notch phones like Moto X, Nexus 1-5, One+, etc..  So what is rumored to be coming out soon?   The Saygus V2 is coming, but with it's 801 procesor I think it's more last gen that next gen.  What else is there?


----------



## suryaz124 (Mar 10, 2015)

May be Motorola 1+one 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Mar 10, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, it's Tuesday. Didn't get an invite, so I had to wait until today. 64GB Sandstone black on its way! And a Diztronic and some TGSPs. Gotta love Amazon Prime.

Click to collapse



Welcome to the OPO family my friend


----------



## suryaz124 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe Motorola and cyanogenmod are one Of the fastest in receiving updates 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ozzymoron (Mar 10, 2015)

I finally got a Nexus device, have an S3 rooted and rimmed with Lollipop that I use to test different apps on, and the S4 I bought too late, and was stuck with TouchWiz-based Roms until SuperNexus, which is the GPE version that can actually be installed through TWRP. I love(d) my S3 running AOSP. But I am going to tear away from Samsung for good for Pure Google Devices.


----------



## suryaz124 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah Samsungs touch wiz interface just suck's 

Sent from my C1904 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arulkaruppannan (Mar 11, 2015)

*My next android phone*

My next android phone would be moto g 2nd generation.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 11, 2015)

arulkaruppannan said:


> My next android phone would be moto g 2nd generation.

Click to collapse



You should probably wait and see the Sony Xperia M4 Aqua in person and compare it's price to the Moto G...


----------



## joshua.b (Mar 11, 2015)

Which phone on Verizon has the best camera? I was set on the S6, but now I'm considering getting my very first iPhone for the camera. Does the S6 have a better camera than the iPhone? And I'm not looking for the one with better specs; I'm looking for the one that actually produces better pictures.


----------



## devil22 (Mar 11, 2015)

My next android phone Jiayu S3 3gb ram.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 11, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> I was expecting S6 to upgrade my S4, but like most of people, i care about sd card, because it is more easy to make backup, put my mp3 files for running and dont let phone memory full up.  I do understand that internal memory is more faster than sd card. Removable battery i can survive, my S4 battery runs 13hours with more than 3 hours of screen, and I have too portable charge that recharge 70%. For me it is enough, i have time to use until get home or office.
> The design was nice, i dont like very much to get surprise so much, it failed to impressed me. Is inovative but nothing. Its a Iphone running Android.  Boring first look.
> 
> Iam from Brazil, here the prices are so high, if USA the prices, for example, 32GB $400, 64GB $500, 128 GB $600, the gap is $100, here will be $400 at least. So very expensive, abusive price for us!
> ...

Click to collapse



i would be very tempted to replace my S4, with another S4. can re-use the external battery and cables,  and ex SD cards,  and the custom roms and recovery are already mature and many. 

Saygus sounds good,  but usually first batch any new phone has some problems. and non-US buyers will need pay more for sure due to shipping. 

agree definitely need phone w removable battery and external SDcard.  so S6 is out of question for me.


----------



## Chinmay301 (Mar 11, 2015)

Off course OnePlus 2


----------



## martmvn (Mar 11, 2015)

Between Sony Z4, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. For midrange, Moto G 2015 with LTE or Sony M4 Aqua


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 11, 2015)

mine is a lg g3. im bout to get it next month. freaken excited


----------



## benziii (Mar 12, 2015)

Gonna ride out 2015 like I rode 2014.
Snap 801  and 1080p. (Aquos Crystal X)
If someone manages to get root on this thing Im going to soil myself.
It's probably on a plane soon and I can't wait!


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Hm, I was gonna order a OnePlus One, but the Oppo Find 7a is on sale right now for $399, and they're throwing in some extra accessories.

Click to collapse



how does the OnePlus compare with Samsung quality-wise? any known hardware issues or will last a long time before some hardware breaks?


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 12, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> I was expecting S6 to upgrade my S4, but like most of people, i care about sd card, because it is more easy to make backup, put my mp3 files for running and dont let phone memory full up.  I do understand that internal memory is more faster than sd card. Removable battery i can survive, my S4 battery runs 13hours with more than 3 hours of screen, and I have too portable charge that recharge 70%. For me it is enough, i have time to use until get home or office.
> The design was nice, i dont like very much to get surprise so much, it failed to impressed me. Is inovative but nothing. Its a Iphone running Android.  Boring first look.
> 
> Iam from Brazil, here the prices are so high, if USA the prices, for example, 32GB $400, 64GB $500, 128 GB $600, the gap is $100, here will be $400 at least. So very expensive, abusive price for us!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, how about waiting on the Note 5, approx. 6 months away I think its going to be worth it.....

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zolo111 (Mar 12, 2015)

My wife and I are moving to the States in 2 months, we need to keep our international sim cards active, which is going to cost around $10 a month. We'll probably go with either a pre-paid or post paid service like T-mobile or something.

We have 2 options, either to stick the international sims in basic phones, and keep our smart phones, or get smartphones with dual sims, like the LG G3, or the ASUS zenfone 2. But I just hate carrying 2 phones.

My wife has an HTC One M7 that's acting up, purple hue when taking pictures & a bad battery so I'll probably have to get her something new. I have a OnePlus One 64GB that's going strong, I might give it to her and get myself a new toy 

I travel alot and find that my phone's battery drains faster while roaming, does roaming really kill the battery? or is it cause I'm using my phone more while traveling? Google maps, taking pictures, using chrome for researching..etc. What happens if there're 2 sim in the phone? I googled a bit and it seems that when using 1 international sim that's roaming + a local sim for 4G and calls really drain the battery fast.

I have no problem with carrying an extra battery, or a small battery charger ( I have the anker 3000mAh one, love it). But my wife always forget to charge her phone and carrying a dual sim phone will just make things worse for her I guess.

Thoughts?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 12, 2015)

zolo111 said:


> My wife and I are moving to the States in 2 months, we need to keep our international sim cards active, which is going to cost around $10 a month. We'll probably go with either a pre-paid or post paid service like T-mobile or something.
> 
> We have 2 options, either to stick the international sims in basic phones, and keep our smart phones, or get smartphones with dual sims, like the LG G3, or the ASUS zenfone 2. But I just hate carrying 2 phones.

Click to collapse



Dual sim phones are very uncommon in the US. And buying/importing one from where they are common means LTE bands likely won't be compatible. If you can live with HSPA+, AT&T has more coverage area, but T-Moble has much faster speeds.



> My wife has an HTC One M7 that's acting up, purple hue when taking pictures & a bad battery so I'll probably have to get her something new. I have a OnePlus One 64GB that's going strong, I might give it to her and get myself a new toy
> 
> I travel alot and find that my phone's battery drains faster while roaming, does roaming really kill the battery? or is it cause I'm using my phone more while traveling? Google maps, taking pictures, using chrome for researching..etc. What happens if there're 2 sim in the phone? I googled a bit and it seems that when using 1 international sim that's roaming + a local sim for 4G and calls really drain the battery fast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get a small phone for the internation SIM one, since it'd only be for calls. Even something like an old Motorola RAZR V3 or something would work.

As for dual SIM phones, I won't be much help to you, since, as I said, they're rarely used here. I do know that some only keep one SIM active and some keep both active, so make sure you're looking at dual-standby phones. It would make sense that the battery would drain faster with 2 active SIMs. Standby itself drains very little battery, which is why you see phones advertized with like 10-15 days of standby time. But would mean you're not making any calls, not turning the screen on, no data, and no wifi. Once you're connected with data/wifi, all the apps that want the connection start running and synching and refreshing. As for heavy battery drain while roaming, I can't say; that could very well be true.


----------



## budbush (Mar 12, 2015)

*Next phone?  Totally lost!*

I am totally at a loss as to which phone I want to try next.  I have been chugging along on my Samsung s3 while waiting on a release date for Project Ara.  My phone is getting less reliable by the day.  I NEED a new one.

However, looking at all of the new releases, I am at a loss.  Android Lollipop doesn't seem to have much "pop", and comes with glitches and mandatory stuff that make me want to go back to Gingerbread.  

Samsung has decided to copy HTC's remarkably "successful" strategy of making phones that look great, but can't be upgraded. (No replaceable battery, no card slot.)  The LG G3 has always looked attractive to me, but now I hear the OTA upgrades to "lackingpop" breaks root, and you need to be comfortable using ADB commands to re-root.  (I'm old, and don't trust my typing skills.)  One plus One seemed like a fair option, but again, no replaceable battery, and from what I've read here and in other places, there may or may not be some display issues.  Gotta wait that one out.

What's a guy to do, short of driving to Walmart, buying a motorola flip phone for $10, and waiting for the Ara?


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 12, 2015)

You're going to find complaints about everything out there. Personally I have no issues with lollipop. My sister has had an s3 for a couple years and all the bugs with that made her wish she got an iPhone. It doesn't mean you or everyone else had issues. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## budbush (Mar 12, 2015)

Actually, I really like my S3.  It was a perfect fit for what I wanted to do, much like my HTC Inspire 4g was.  However, after hard use in a hot and dusty industrial environment, and several dunkings and dryings, the hardware is giving up the ghost, little by little.  

I would just like some other opinions on what is available, flexible, and repairable, and will work well with the AT&T infrastructure.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 12, 2015)

budbush said:


> One plus One seemed like a fair option, but again, no replaceable battery, and from what I've read here and in other places, there may or may not be some display issues.  Gotta wait that one out.

Click to collapse



The battery isn't all that difficult to replace, actually. It's just not hot-swappable. https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/OnePlus+One+Battery+Replacement/30417

Same goes for the LG G2, although it'll be a bit more involved (lots of glue to separate) than on the OPO. You can find brand new LG G2s off eBay for pretty cheap these days.

Moto X 2013 is another inexpensive previous-generation flagship that can be had now for cheap. Again, the battery isn't hot-swappable, but isn't impossible to replace should the need arise.

If you absolutely must have a quickly replaceable battery so you can pop in a spare (and believe me, I understand, how about a Galaxy S4? With the new S6 coming out soon, all those who have been stuck with their S4s that they got on contract 2 years ago will be upgrading, which means S4 prices will drop (even new-old-stock ones).

Or there's the Optimus G Pro. Big, removable battery. Or the Note 2. Both are still competent devices despite being 2 generations old. I don't know if they'll tide you over until Project Ara hits the internet's shelves, but it'll last longer than your S3.


----------



## budbush (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you for the opinions!  

I bought my daughter (instant death on any smart phone) an S4 Active as a replacement for a new HTC (I forget which one) phone that lasted 5 weeks, and my old Inspire 4g that she "lost" the volume control button cover off of in less than a week.  It has performed well for her, and is now starting on its second year of survival...a record that will probably never be equaled for her.  I have considered both that one and an S5, since the 6 will hit soon and prices for it should drop.  I really like the built-in standard drop/water resistance of the S5.  The specs are good, and the much-appreciated developers out there can probably keep it current for several more years.  That's the phone I have picked out for my wife, now that her S3 is EOL.  She is not picky about anything more than phone/facebook for her phone,

I guess I will probably look at the Motorola previous gens for me, since (hopefully) I will only have to use it for a few months.  Also, if I get good news in the next couple of weeks on the G3 root deal, I think that will be where I go.  I like the 3gb ram and the 32gb rom standard specs for the long-term.  Accessories (rugged cases) should be dropping in price now that the talk on the G4 has started. 

I am still open for more opinions on relatively inexpensive phones though.


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 12, 2015)

budbush said:


> Actually, I really like my S3.  It was a perfect fit for what I wanted to do, much like my HTC Inspire 4g was.  However, after hard use in a hot and dusty industrial environment, and several dunkings and dryings, the hardware is giving up the ghost, little by little.
> 
> I would just like some other opinions on what is available, flexible, and repairable, and will work well with the AT&T infrastructure.

Click to collapse



Some options (I assume AOSP roms are of interest):
Sony Xperia M4 Aqua (IPxx rated, dualsim available)
Samsung Galaxy S5 (IPxx rated, Qualcomm only, dualsim available, removable battery)
Samsung Galaxy S5 Mini (IPxx rated, Qualcomm only, dualsim available, removable battery)
Samsung Galaxy S4 (Qualcomm only, dualsim available, removable battery)
Sony Xperia Z1 Compact (IPxx rated)
Sony Xperia Z3 Compact (IPxx rated)


----------



## zolo111 (Mar 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Dual sim phones are very uncommon in the US. And buying/importing one from where they are common means LTE bands likely won't be compatible. If you can live with HSPA+, AT&T has more coverage area, but T-Moble has much faster speeds.

Click to collapse



I'd most likley check the supported bands before I buy one, full LTE support is what I'm looking for 



Planterz said:


> You could get a small phone for the internation SIM one, since it'd only be for calls. Even something like an old Motorola RAZR V3 or something would work.

Click to collapse



I was in the US last week and tried this actually, hated carrying 2 phones though.




Planterz said:


> As for dual SIM phones, I won't be much help to you, since, as I said, they're rarely used here. I do know that some only keep one SIM active and some keep both active, so make sure you're looking at dual-standby phones. It would make sense that the battery would drain faster with 2 active SIMs. Standby itself drains very little battery, which is why you see phones advertized with like 10-15 days of standby time. But would mean you're not making any calls, not turning the screen on, no data, and no wifi. Once you're connected with data/wifi, all the apps that want the connection start running and synching and refreshing. As for heavy battery drain while roaming, I can't say; that could very well be true.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help


----------



## sipx (Mar 13, 2015)

Currently with Sprint on my 32GB / 32GB expansion S3. Sprint's network is hit or miss and they moved over to this Sprint Spark which the S3 doesn't use. So my first issue is to consider moving to ATT or Verizon or stay with Sprint. 

Then the issue is what is the best phone. Thinking I'm going to wait to see what comes out this summer. Samsung rumors say their might be an S6 active. I'm concerned with the non-removal battery design.

Thoughts ?


----------



## ChristO1624 (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I can exchange my 15 months old Xperia Z for new HTC Desire 820.  Is it affordable? or should I stick with Xperia and don't change? what do you think?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 13, 2015)

ChristO1624 said:


> Hi guys, I can exchange my 15 months old Xperia Z for new HTC Desire 820.  Is it affordable? or should I stick with Xperia and don't change? what do you think?

Click to collapse



If i was you, i would go ahead and take the htc..

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## digitalart (Mar 13, 2015)

I also think you should go with HTC this time


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 13, 2015)

ChristO1624 said:


> Hi guys, I can exchange my 15 months old Xperia Z for new HTC Desire 820.  Is it affordable? or should I stick with Xperia and don't change? what do you think?

Click to collapse



Why just the HTC Desire 820?. The Xperia M4 Aqua has the same internals and is IPxx rated to boot.

If trading up is an option there are LOADS of options that might be worth considering too - Xperia Z1, Z1 Compact, Z2; LG G2/G3, HTC One M8, Galaxy S5 (qualcomm)...

Anyway if HTC Desire 820 is only option, go for it.


----------



## classicchins (Mar 13, 2015)

*OnePlus*

OnePlus it is !


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 13, 2015)

classicchins said:


> OnePlus it is !

Click to collapse



The company?. You're buying OnePlus?


----------



## ChristO1624 (Mar 13, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Why just the HTC Desire 820?. The Xperia M4 Aqua has the same internals and is IPxx rated to boot.
> 
> If trading up is an option there are LOADS of options that might be worth considering too - Xperia Z1, Z1 Compact, Z2; LG G2/G3, HTC One M8, Galaxy S5 (qualcomm)...
> 
> Anyway if HTC Desire 820 is only option, go for it.

Click to collapse



Well it's the only phone with specs that interests me in my budget because i am changing it for a contract in a company. Z2 is too expensive, and i am a sony freak and I always had sony phones,  i want it really much but not now, do you think that HTC will perform better than XZ?

Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 13, 2015)

ChristO1624 said:


> Well it's the only phone with specs that interests me in my budget because i am changing it for a contract in a company. Z2 is too expensive, and i am a sony freak and I always had sony phones,  i want it really much but not now, do you think that HTC will perform better than XZ?
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Given it's SoC, HTC Desire 820 should be a little faster than the Xperia Z.

Z1? M4 Aqua?


----------



## GuiCunha (Mar 14, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> Hello, how about waiting on the Note 5, approx. 6 months away I think its going to be worth it.....
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't like Note models!  Too big for me. S4/S5 screen is enough. 

Thank you for suggestion!  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 14, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> I don't like Note models!  Too big for me. S4/S5 screen is enough.
> 
> Thank you for suggestion!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Your welcome !! Do you like HTC phones, also Saygus V2 after the first batch maybe interesting.....

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## qaribhaider (Mar 14, 2015)

I have Samsung Galaxy S5 and I am pretty happy with it. But S6 looks promising too


----------



## GuiCunha (Mar 14, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> Your welcome !! Do you like HTC phones, also Saygus V2 after the first batch maybe interesting.....
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I never had HTC ... But I read about one plus m9 and I started to like. Let's see...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 14, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> I never had HTC ... But I read about one plus m9 and I started to like. Let's see...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, the M9  is in my equation of considering...It supposed to be available hear in the U.S. with in the next couple weeks..

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheSuperSteve (Mar 15, 2015)

I have a Galaxy S4, and I was deeply disappointed with the S6 (lack of SD slot, lack of removable battery, touchWiz), so I'm looking at the HTC One M9.


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2015)

TheSuperSteve said:


> I have a Galaxy S4, and I was deeply disappointed with the S6 (lack of SD slot, lack of removable battery, touchWiz), so I'm looking at the HTC One M9.

Click to collapse



Yep sammy dropped the ball on the S6 for sure....lots of people will be looking for alternatives.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (Mar 15, 2015)

Just opened up my new OnePlus One. Zero yellow detectable at the bottom (or anywhere), doesn't seem to have any touchscreen issues. Only came with 24% charged, so I've got to keep it plugged in for a while before I can really play with it. Liking it so far though, with the Diztronic Ultimate, it's a comfortable width to hold one handed, although the weight will take a bit to get used to. Much heftier than my Nexus 4.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yep sammy dropped the ball on the S6 for sure....lots of people will be looking for alternatives.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I'm thinking of buying a tmo s6


----------



## StealthBravo (Mar 15, 2015)

Galaxy S6, although I'll definitely get rid of stock right away, regardless of how much better Samsung has made it.


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm thinking of buying a tmo s6

Click to collapse



At least the bootie wont be locked on that which is good.

It looks really nice and all but the lack of an sd card slot is pretty much a deal breaker for me. That and the tiny screen...cant go back after having 3 notes.

With the exynos processor there will be a serious lack of development also...that just kinda totally kills it for me.


And i cant believe what sammy is charging for it after they remove 2 key features...taking away features usually means a price drop...not increase.i rarely care about the price of things but it will be over $1000 here in canada for the 128gb version. Thats more than my note 4 with its nice 5.7" screen,sd card slot and removable battery....no thanks! 

Even the nexus 6 with a 6" screen is only just over $900 here.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 15, 2015)

StealthBravo said:


> Galaxy S6, although I'll definitely get rid of stock right away, regardless of how much better Samsung has made it.

Click to collapse



Fat chance. It's an Exynos device...

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 AM ----------




force70 said:


> It looks really nice and all but the lack of an sd card slot is pretty much a deal breaker for me. That and the tiny screen...cant go back after having 3 notes.
> 
> With the exynos processor there will be a serious lack of development also...that just kinda totally kills it for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



B-B-B-But, it's PREMIUM...


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2015)

StealthBravo said:


> Galaxy S6, although I'll definitely get rid of stock right away, regardless of how much better Samsung has made it.

Click to collapse




Good luck with that.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I'm going to get the S6 international and the OnePlus 2


----------



## RoyalCube (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm kinda exited for the one plus 2 also 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm going to get the S6 international and the OnePlus 2

Click to collapse



Whens the OPO2 due out?  I hope they dont have that stupid invite system.
 again..that was the dumbest thing i have ever seen lol. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> Whens the OPO2 due out?  I hope they dont have that stupid invite system.
> again..that was the dumbest thing i have ever seen lol.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I don't know when @force70 but I'm looking into it. 
I'm still interested in the international S6 though man I'm such a phone glutton


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I don't know when @force70 but I'm looking into it.
> I'm still interested in the international S6 though man I'm such a phone glutton

Click to collapse



I know the feeling lol

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## revolutionyzer (Mar 15, 2015)

I badly wanted the OnePlus One , but couldn't get my hands on one...


----------



## MrTooPhone (Mar 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Just opened up my new OnePlus One. Zero yellow detectable at the bottom (or anywhere), doesn't seem to have any touchscreen issues. Only came with 24% charged, so I've got to keep it plugged in for a while before I can really play with it. Liking it so far though, with the Diztronic Ultimate, it's a comfortable width to hold one handed, although the weight will take a bit to get used to. Much heftier than my Nexus 4.

Click to collapse



Was it easy to root?


----------



## lool4231 (Mar 15, 2015)

One plus one !


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2015)

revolutionyzer said:


> I badly wanted the OnePlus One , but couldn't get my hands on one...

Click to collapse



Why not???  XDA has a dedicated invite thread and you can get an invite from the Official OPO forums and if that isn't easy enough you don't need an invite on Tuesdays just go buy one

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 AM ----------




MrTooPhone said:


> Was it easy to root?

Click to collapse



Very easy ten minutes at most

---------- Post added at 12:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:59 AM ----------




lool4231 said:


> One plus one !

Click to collapse



Wait for the OnePlus Two


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Mar 16, 2015)

looking forward for the Asus Zenfone 2. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## force70 (Mar 16, 2015)

cheeze.keyk said:


> looking forward for the Asus Zenfone 2. :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse




I forgot about that, does look pretty sweet.

Not sure if it will even be available here in Canada though, your lucky your in Phils...miss it there 
sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Mar 16, 2015)

force70 said:


> I forgot about that, does look pretty sweet.
> 
> Not sure if it will even be available here in Canada though, your lucky your in Phils...miss it there
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



i think it will reach canada too. or you can buy it online. 

hope it will get support from CM. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 16, 2015)

Hi all
I have a note 3, im thinking to buy a new smartphone, my brother have a note 4 and i like it but no more touchwiz or samsung mobile for me.. I saw a lot of smartphones so im confused! I liked the nexus 6 but no sdcard support and some battery complaining from some users make me hesitant. However, after a video in youtube about "oneplus two concept" i think i will go for it with eyes closed, so anyone can confirm the 5.5 inch screen/4K Display/ 4G of Ram/ 4000mAH battery/ Cameras 20MP rear 5MP front? Any info about release date and the prices? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 16, 2015)

I did a mistake throwing my s4 for a for a g2, i miss the sd card , touchwiz and buttons on the sides ...
I'm really sad , i will do my best to get back my s4 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Mar 16, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> Hi all
> I have a note 3, im thinking to buy a new smartphone, my brother have a note 4 and i like it but no more touchwiz or samsung mobile for me.. I saw a lot of smartphones so im confused! I liked the nexus 6 but no sdcard support and some battery complaining from some users make me hesitant. However, after a video in youtube about "oneplus two concept" i think i will go for it with eyes closed, so anyone can confirm the 5.5 inch screen/4K Display/ 4G of Ram/ 4000mAH battery/ Cameras 20MP rear 5MP front? Any info about release date and the prices? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



That's what I've read and looking forward to it as well


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 16, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> That's what I've read and looking forward to it as well

Click to collapse



Is it available in markets or not yet? Any info about price?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 16, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> Is it available in markets or not yet? Any info about price?

Click to collapse



No not that I'm aware except over $400 I think


----------



## force70 (Mar 16, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> No not that I'm aware except over $400 I think

Click to collapse



Not a bad deal at all  if the specs are remotely accurate thats for sure.

If they decide to use that stupid invite system again they wont get a dime from me though. Seriously that was the most stupid thing i have ever seen lol. Im sure they lost out on a ton of sales because of it...

On the other side its better that than go full fledged launch and run out of stock in a day or so like google did with the white 64gb nexus 6. Its just available here in canada just recently..what a joke.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3 or  2


----------



## s8freak (Mar 16, 2015)

No invite want I heard


----------



## hc.armaan (Mar 17, 2015)

Upto 8-9k which is the best fon???

Sent from my Q1000 Opus using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mak-B (Mar 17, 2015)

I even tried the latest Blackberry Passport. Enjoyed the speed and hardware capabilities but the lack of formatted apps got me back to Note 3. 

I will say that I wish developers gave them more love because the device and OS is top notch and Android compatibility is superb.


----------



## dzr (Mar 18, 2015)

*Q: $250 budget phone?*

I'm looking for an Android smartphone, with a $250 budget. Since the MWC, I've been researching a few possibilities which should be released soon. It seems that the best 'bang for the buck' phones wont be sold in the US.

I never play games on my phone... Is there a good way I can tell whether a phone is sufficient?

I unfortunately went from my Atrix II, to an iPhone 5 2 years ago.  So, I don't really have a comparison to what I use now.  I was fine with my Atrix II at the time (with SD card). OS is so inflexible and requires so many more finger touches, it's rediculous. But, that's another story/

Due to some software I need to run, I will never be able to root my phone. As a result, I want a phone where the manufacturer will actually release Android updates. It also means, no "great deals on 1 year old models", as much of its upgradable life is gone.

Also, due to the same software, I need to use an ARM based chipset, not an Intel based chipset.  IE, no Zenphone 2.

A) In February, before the MWC, I was thinking of the Moto G 4G (LTE) 2015. In the meantime, the Moto E 2015 was released at $150, with a 4 core processor. Also, the Moto G 4G 2015 released in Europe has 8 GB and not 16 GB like in Brazil. So, I don't think the extra .5" in screen, will be worth $100 to me (somewhat better dpi). I don't see much else different at this point for $100.

B) The Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 5.5" looks great for $250...(octacore, 2 GB/16 GB.) except it's Alcatel. I've never heard good things about them. Also, how is their OS updating?  I also think 5.5" may be too large. I'd have to try it out.
Their smaller one has too many sacrifies for $50 less ($200 instead of $250). There's no point.

C) acer liquid jade z - If it's $220 in the US, this is really a big drop over the Alcatel.. Less processor speed, less memory.     How are they with OS updates?

D) lg magma - no reason to go here.

Any recommendations between these, or any other phones?

Thanks!


----------



## Mahone87 (Mar 19, 2015)

Hey guys

Which chinese phone for around 200€ with the best camera would u recommend?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 19, 2015)

dzr said:


> Due to some software I need to run, I will never be able to root my phone. As a result, I want a phone where the manufacturer will actually release Android updates. It also means, no "great deals on 1 year old models", as much of its upgradable life is gone.
> 
> Also, due to the same software, I need to use an ARM based chipset, not an Intel based chipset.  IE, no Zenphone 2.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X 2013 is still worth looking at. Motorola is committed to updating their models. Get an unlocked/developer edition/non-carrier model, and you'll receive quick updates. HTC has also promised updates, so an M7 wouldn't be a bad choice. There's always the Nexus 5 too. All can be had for $250 or less and will be far better performers than the Moto G/E.


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 19, 2015)

What do you think guys if i go for oneplus one over note 3? Or should i wait for oneplus two?


----------



## xDroidZz (Mar 19, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> What do you think guys if i go for oneplus one over note 3? Or should i wait for oneplus two?

Click to collapse



NOTE 4!!!!!

Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 19, 2015)

xDroidZz said:


> NOTE 4!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910S using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



My bro have one, i like it but i hated samsung and touchwiz and how samsung wanna limit developement in its devices!! I saw oneplus one forum very active, with positive mentions about battery life and screen on time... Im waiting for oneplus two but no release date orbprice info till now!!


----------



## savannahluv (Mar 19, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy s6 Edge


----------



## electech13 (Mar 19, 2015)

The Arubixs Portal! 
www.arubixs.com

Jk but the tech is interesting. Completely flexible phone. Twist, squeeze, etc and get this, it has a 13,000 mAh battery! Using lithium polymer (not ion) battery. 
Hoping to produce with a year. Saw a live demo on twit.tv the other day.. Nice to see something different. 
Won't buy but who knows what this will lead too... Especially battery.. It's not even big, thick and heavy as most would think with a battery that huge. 

Currently still using my Note 4 as my daily but may switch back to my Nexus 6 now that LP 5.1 has been pushed out.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 19, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> What do you think guys if i go for oneplus one over note 3? Or should i wait for oneplus two?

Click to collapse



Wait for the OnePlus Two I have the One and it's an awesome device the Two is supposed to be even much better. 
My wife has the Note 4 ATT nice device for a LOT more money. I personally find it was to big and I have pretty big hands. 
Of course this is all subjective since it all depends on what you use your phone for.


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 19, 2015)

savannahluv said:


> Samsung Galaxy s6 Edge

Click to collapse



+650 $ for a phone full of bloatware and knox to limit developpement!! Why i pay a lot of money if i cannot even customize my phone like i want..!! And if i do i lose my waranty or a buggy phone!! Samsung is like apple = $$!




electech13 said:


> The Arubixs Portal!
> www.arubixs.com
> 
> Jk but the tech is interesting. Completely flexible phone. Twist, squeeze, etc and get this, it has a 13,000 mAh battery! Using lithium polymer (not ion) battery.
> ...

Click to collapse






Amaziiing!! I like such projects.. It gives a new experience with a reasonable price.




OPOfreak said:


> Wait for the OnePlus Two I have the One and it's an awesome device the Two is supposed to be even much better.
> My wife has the Note 4 ATT nice device for a LOT more money. I personally find it was to big and I have pretty big hands.
> Of course this is all subjective since it all depends on what you use your phone for.

Click to collapse



Yes i agree, it depends on usage.. But a lot of comments and tests complain about nexus 6 battery life thats why i hesitate to buy it.. Also in my note 3 for exemple i use greenify and appOps with custom kernel to decrease voltage, the best result was 5hours SOT with no games...  While i saw a lot of people are very happy with oneplus one in performance and battery life and i think you are one of them.. The think that makes me unwaiting that there is no info about release date and price of oneplus two.

(Sorry for my bad english)


----------



## s8freak (Mar 19, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> +650 $ for a phone full of bloatware and knox to limit developpement!! Why i pay a lot of money if i cannot even customize my phone like i want..!! And if i do i lose my waranty or a buggy phone!! Samsung is like apple = $$!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Price wise I believe it's going to be mid $400 American I paid $359.27 for my OPO excellent device for the money


----------



## force70 (Mar 19, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> What do you think guys if i go for oneplus one over note 3? Or should i wait for oneplus two?

Click to collapse



Note 3 over opo1, opo 2 over note 3

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 PM ----------




Badre88 said:


> +650 $ for a phone full of bloatware and knox to limit developpement!! Why i pay a lot of money if i cannot even customize my phone like i want..!! And if i do i lose my waranty or a buggy phone!! Samsung is like apple = $$!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol...knox has zero to do with limiting development...a locked bootloader or on the other hand is a killer.

Knox has never prevented me from flashing anything on any of my sammy device's. 

In the case of the s6 even an unlocked bootloader with the exynos processor will not be great for development...closed source as we all should know

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> Note 3 over opo1, opo 2 over note 3
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still intrigued about the S6 force but you know me I'm intrigued about ALL the new devices except HTC I've never cared for them. 
I'll probably get the OnePlus 2 though unless I change my mind and get a tmo s6 since Chainfire already has root. 
Decisions decisions


----------



## force70 (Mar 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm still intrigued about the S6 force but you know me I'm intrigued about ALL the new devices except HTC I've never cared for them.
> I'll probably get the OnePlus 2 though unless I change my mind and get a tmo s6 since Chainfire already has root.
> Decisions decisions

Click to collapse



Id go opo2 over s6.  There will be little development for any exynos device and what development there is will be buggy as hell. Its always been like that sadly.

The S6 will be fast as blazes stock no doubt but not good for people like us who tinker...its more for the general masses imo.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id go opo2 over s6.  There will be little development for any exynos device and what development there is will be buggy as hell. Its always been like that sadly.
> 
> The S6 will be fast a blazes stock no doubt but not good for people like us who tinker...its more for the general masses imo.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I hear ya bro but I love the S6 edge plus I still have my S5 and OPO to tinker


----------



## force70 (Mar 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I hear ya bro but I love the S6 edge plus I still have my S5 and OPO to tinker

Click to collapse



If it didn't have that little tiny screen id at least think about it but its way to small.

Go big or go home pardner lol 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> If it didn't have that little tiny screen id at least think about it but its way to small.
> 
> Go big or go home pardner lol
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



You're saying that to 239lb fat man force LOL


----------



## dodgebizkit (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't see any love for the Nexus 6 any more... Don't forget about this beast of a phone, people!

-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id go opo2 over s6.  There will be little development for any exynos device and what development there is will be buggy as hell. Its always been like that sadly.
> 
> The S6 will be fast as blazes stock no doubt but not good for people like us who tinker...its more for the general masses imo.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I agree with you mate.. Never buy an exynos phone if you are a tinker.. I have a n900 exynos and there is only 3 or 4 custom roms.. No cm of course.. Always go for snapdragon.. Samsung doesnt give sources of exynos so no developpement


----------



## dzr (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks.  M7 already won't be getting the latest update.  As a 2 year old phone, I can't seen the Moto X getting too many more updates.


----------



## force70 (Mar 20, 2015)

dodgebizkit said:


> I don't see any love for the Nexus 6 any more... Don't forget about this beast of a phone, people!
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> My house phone is better than your iPhone.

Click to collapse



I wanted one so bad....had cash in hand launch (so to speak lol)  day....and those tards at google could not put one 64gb white in my hands here in canada until about 2 weeks ago.

They missed the boat..no point getting it now when all the 810 next gen devices will start popping up.

Google has messed up every nexus launch and the 6 was the worst. They are idiots when it comes to launches.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 20, 2015)

dzr said:


> Thanks.  M7 already won't be getting the latest update.  As a 2 year old phone, I can't seen the Moto X getting too many more updates.

Click to collapse



With the M7 and Moto X, there is one other option: root the device, unlock bootloader, install an AOSP rom for latest android version.

Of course, you need to do your research before doing any of this (before _buying_ a device would be best). Find out:
 - Can bootloader be unlocked & how?. 
 - Is root achievable & how?. 
 - Which AOSP roms exist that are stable?....etc

---------- Post added at 01:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:34 AM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> I hear ya bro but I love the S6 edge plus I still have my S5 and OPO to tinker

Click to collapse



S6EdgeFreak?

How does xda name-squatting work again?....


----------



## s8freak (Mar 20, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> With the M7 and Moto X, there is one other option: root the device, unlock bootloader, install an AOSP rom for latest android version.
> 
> Of course, you need to do your research before doing any of this (before _buying_ a device would be best). Find out:
> - Can bootloader be unlocked & how?.
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh??? What does that even mean?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> What do you think guys if i go for oneplus one over note 3? Or should i wait for oneplus two?

Click to collapse



I can only speak for myself, but I had a Note 3 for about a month. Beautiful screen, replaceable battery and microSD card slot are great to have. No use for the stylus. But it was just a hair too wide for me (when put in a case). I had to sell it because I switched jobs and missed a week or work. I got my OnePlus One the other day, and couldn't be happier. The width is "just right" even in a case, and the screen is plenty big, bright, and vibrant (no yellow band on mine).

As for the OnePlus 2, it'll be a great device, no doubt. If you don't mind waiting several months. Supposedly August? We'll see. Maybe they've learned their lessons and this time the release won't be a complete clusterfornication. My Nexus 4 is still going strong despite being 2+ years old, so I'm confident the OnePlus One will hold its own for quite some time. The only thing that'd make me ditch the OPO and go to the OP2 would be support for T-Mobile's band 12. And/or front-facing speakers. 



force70 said:


> Google has messed up every nexus launch and the 6 was the worst. They are idiots when it comes to launches.

Click to collapse



To be fair, a hurricane can be partially to blame for the Nexus 4's bad launch. But yeah, they seem to repeatedly underestimate the demand. The mis-launch of the Nexus 6 baffles me. Maybe they expected the higher price to put a damper on demand, but that's clearly not the case. And frankly I think that the 32gb version is pointless. The 64gb model is constantly sold-out, so either they're not making enough, it's the only version people want, or both. I sure as hell wouldn't spend $650 on 32gb phone when a 64gb version is $50 more (not without a microSD slot anyway).


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Huh??? What does that even mean?

Click to collapse



Name-squatting dude......

Think domain-squatting,.....yeah?. Got it?


----------



## barondebxl (Mar 20, 2015)

Was going to get the S6 but will go Note 4

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk


----------



## dzr (Mar 20, 2015)

Re m7 moto x AOSP ROMs- as previously mentioned, I have an app which won't run on a rooted device.


----------



## wiswis (Mar 20, 2015)

I have a Verizon note 3. I'm planning on selling it any getting a tmobile note 3 because the bootloader is unlocked? Or should I just get a diffrent phone?

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 20, 2015)

wiswis said:


> I have a Verizon note 3. I'm planning on selling it any getting a tmobile note 3 because the bootloader is unlocked? Or should I just get a diffrent phone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 4...vastly better than the 3

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I had a Note 3 for about a month. Beautiful screen, replaceable battery and microSD card slot are great to have. No use for the stylus.
> 
> As for the OnePlus 2, it'll be a great device, no doubt. If you don't mind waiting several months. Supposedly August? We'll see. Maybe they've learned their lessons and this time the release won't be a complete clusterfornication. My Nexus 4 is still going strong despite being 2+ years old, so I'm confident the OnePlus One will hold its own for quite some time. The only thing that'd make me ditch the OPO and go to the OP2 would be support for T-Mobile's band 12. And/or front-facing speakers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Couldnt agree more here.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 20, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


> Name-squatting dude......
> 
> Think domain-squatting,.....yeah?. Got it?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## MiyagiSan (Mar 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> No

Click to collapse


----------



## s8freak (Mar 20, 2015)

MiyagiSan said:


>

Click to collapse



I'm not a computer geek I'm rarely on it unless to Odin my S5 to stock


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm not a computer geek I'm rarely on it unless to Odin my S5 to stock

Click to collapse



You are like me 
Using computer when i'm in a trouble with my beast

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Mar 20, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> You are like me
> Using computer when i'm in a trouble with my beast
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am not alone LOL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dodgebizkit (Mar 20, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Using computer when i'm in a trouble with my beast

Click to collapse



Same... And sometimes when I have phone trouble too 



-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## electech13 (Mar 21, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> I agree with you mate.. Never buy an exynos phone if you are a tinker.. I have a n900 exynos and there is only 3 or 4 custom roms.. No cm of course.. Always go for snapdragon.. Samsung doesnt give sources of exynos so no developpement

Click to collapse



Yep gotta agree, this is why or another reason why I doubt I will get or use the S6 as my daily. Exynos just suck for modding. The phone should be quite good (hardware wise) even with no SD slot or removable battery but need the ability and freedom to root/mod easily and for it to work well afterwards and that's near impossible with Exynos. 
I was just starting to convince myself I could live with no extra battery and no SD slot (if I got the 128gb version) but forgot about it being exclusively Exynos until now so that about does it. 
Too bad

Currently still using my Note 4 as my daily but may switch back to my Nexus 6 now that LP 5.1 has been pushed out.


----------



## Badre88 (Mar 21, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Yep gotta agree, this is why or another reason why I doubt I will get or use the S6 as my daily. Exynos just suck for modding. The phone should be quite good (hardware wise) even with no SD slot or removable battery but need the ability and freedom to root/mod easily and for it to work well afterwards and that's near impossible with Exynos.
> I was just starting to convince myself I could live with no extra battery and no SD slot (if I got the 128gb version) but forgot about it being exclusively Exynos until now so that about does it.
> Too bad
> 
> Currently still using my Note 4 as my daily but may switch back to my Nexus 6 now that LP 5.1 has been pushed out.

Click to collapse



How is battery life in nexus 6? I saw that 5.1 will get more stability and battery life to nexus 6


----------



## force70 (Mar 21, 2015)

Badre88 said:


> How is battery life in nexus 6? I saw that 5.1 will get more stability and battery life to nexus 6

Click to collapse



Yes i second that question about n6 battery life especially vs the note 4?

Ive read the nexus isnt great, i know my note 4 has amazing battery life curious about a comparison 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## starlightknight (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm still undecided on my next phone. I'm mostly waiting to see what the good upcoming ARM64 offerings will be - until then I'm still riding out my Galaxy Note 2. I was quite disappointed that the Note 4 still remained 32-bit ARM so I did not upgrade. I've had two co-workers get a OnePlus One recently - It will be interesting to see where that line of devices goes in the future.


----------



## force70 (Mar 22, 2015)

I got to play with an s6 and s6 edge today.

Meh....not impressed, they look nice all all  but  WAY too small a screen size for me

Not too mention the crazy price tag for thr 128gb models....totally not worth it.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Salim.Keady (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yes i second that question about n6 battery life especially vs the note 4?
> 
> Ive read the nexus isnt great, i know my note 4 has amazing battery life curious about a comparison
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Am also Intrested for the comparision ....


----------



## starlightknight (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> Not too mention the crazy price tag for thr 128gb models....totally not worth it

Click to collapse



I'm really hoping that doesn't work out well for them, cause I'm not happy about the SD card slot being gone. Having been very happy with my Note 2 I thought it was pretty likely that whatever the Note 5 is would be my next phone, but if they do the same thing with no removable battery and no sd card then I'll have to find something else :-/


----------



## s8freak (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> I got to play with an s6 and s6 edge today.
> 
> Meh....not impressed, they look nice all all  but  WAY too small a screen size for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm leaning OnePlus Two


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> I got to play with an s6 and s6 edge today.
> 
> Meh....not impressed, they look nice all all  but  WAY too small a screen size for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, just a question I'm considering a note 4, are their any cons you've experienced?  Are there any custom ROMs that allow usage of the stylus functions ?

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Paludal (Mar 22, 2015)

Having a bit of trouble choosing my new phone.
My current phone a Galaxy S2 is currently acting up and probably on the last stage before catching fire. (sudden battery-drain whit a rather large increase in heat). Making me look for a new phone, I have been rather happy whit the S2 and the way it looks (touchwiz), So I have been looking into another Samsung, Things I must have on it is Removable battery and SD-Card slot, That made S6 not really a choice. Secondly Root-able for full use of Titanium Backup for dealing whit backups and bundle-ware removal, Currently I have been looking on S5, S5 Active and Note4, Note4 was a bit to big. other than the points from the following list:
the S5 vs the S5 Active, other than S5 having USB3 and the Active having USB2, S5 Having fingerprint sensor and Active not having it, S5 having 32gb internal storage option active only 16gb.

Any big things to look out for, Main use would be Calling/sending SMS/Email, GPS/Maps, playing games (Kairosoft, etc), Music thru Google Play so one that can have off-line music on the SD card would be preferred.
I could also consider other phones, and I am appreciating any advice.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2015)

I would go for s5 if I was you I think, based on your needs and preference. Active could have some good points, but your s2 lasted this long without being destroyed so you can't be too hard on your phones. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:06 PM ----------




force70 said:


> I got to play with an s6 and s6 edge today.
> 
> Meh....not impressed, they look nice all all  but  WAY too small a screen size for me
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree on price, but many of us wish they'd start making more high end phones that size again I think. 

My nexus 4 and my girlfriend's moto x are much easier to hold for long periods of time than my nexus 5 I had before. That was pushing it for size. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Mar 22, 2015)

Paludal said:


> Having a bit of trouble choosing my new phone.
> My current phone a Galaxy S2 is currently acting up and probably on the last stage before catching fire. (sudden battery-drain whit a rather large increase in heat). Making me look for a new phone, I have been rather happy whit the S2 and the way it looks (touchwiz), So I have been looking into another Samsung, Things I must have on it is Removable battery and SD-Card slot, That made S6 not really a choice. Secondly Root-able for full use of Titanium Backup for dealing whit backups and bundle-ware removal, Currently I have been looking on S5, S5 Active and Note4, Note4 was a bit to big. other than the points from the following list:
> the S5 vs the S5 Active, other than S5 having USB3 and the Active having USB2, S5 Having fingerprint sensor and Active not having it, S5 having 32gb internal storage option active only 16gb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends I've had all of them. 
S5 great device actually so is S4 but if you search sim card error you'll find a lot of s4 from all have a constant no sim card error message and you have to reboot sometimes a bunch of times throughout the day. 
It happened to me and it's maddening actually because there's really no fix.  But if you get a good s4 it's a solid device. 
I still have both. The S5 is a great phone in my opinion


----------



## force70 (Mar 22, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> Hello, just a question I'm considering a note 4, are their any cons you've experienced?  Are there any custom ROMs that allow usage of the stylus functions ?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



There are no cons to the note 4, best device ive ever had.

im assuming by custom roms you mean AOSP..CM etc?  There are custom tw roms also which keep all of the sammy features but even on aosp etc there are apps which mimic the sammy features. 

I flash pretty much everything  but always come back to modded tw based roms myself

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 09:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:50 AM ----------




350Rocket said:


> I would go for s5 if I was you I think, based on your needs and preference. Active could have some good points, but your s2 lasted this long without being destroyed so you can't be too hard on your phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No offense intended here but if you think the nexus 5 is too big you must be a pretty small dude? 
Im not a big guy...5ft 11 and about 220lbs, average size hands and the Nexus is just flat out  tiny as is my S3 lol. I can text no problem on all my notes one handed also.

I guess it comes down to the individual but i dont see how any average sized man could see a 5 inch screened device as big. A girl yes..my wife is only little..5 ft 4 and even  her i phone 6 (dont ask lol) is a bit big for her hands but she loves it (again dont ask i dont understand  either lol)

I could never go back to the little screen devices, i want a 6" device at this point lol.


Id happily shell out $900 for a 64gb nexus 6 over 1200 for a 128gb s6 or edge any day. S6 doesnt even have stereo speakers lol..for that kind of money it damn well should do it all.


sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> There are no cons to the note 4, best device ive ever had.
> 
> im assuming by custom roms you mean AOSP..CM etc?  There are custom tw roms also which keep all of the sammy features but even on aosp etc there are apps which mimic the sammy features.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly , Nexus 5 size is perfect and it is not big at all ,big phones mean a 5.5" screen and up , like note 3 , Nexus 6 ...

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm 5'11" 155lbs I would say my hands are average size I guess. Feet are size 11 any other questions? Lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:00 PM ----------

When I say pushing it for size, i mean laying in bed browsing stuff before bed for a while my hands would start to fall asleep. Takes much longer to happen using the nexus 4 compared to nexus 5. I hardly use my laptop anymore so I spend a bit of time on this. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

One thing I wish, is that we could try phones at the store without those big security mounts on the back of them. How are you supposed to get an idea how something feels in your hand with those on there? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 22, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I'm 5'11" 155lbs I would say my hands are average size I guess. Feet are size 11 any other questions? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol....no other body part sizes needed.

Yeah...those mounts are a pain...hard to tell real hand feel with a big chunk of plastic and a cable attached to the device.

Sometimes the people in the store have the device already or a loose demo unit..I asked that yesterday but no luck.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Reallionare (Mar 22, 2015)

force70 said:


> There are no cons to the note 4, best device ive ever had.
> 
> im assuming by custom roms you mean AOSP..CM etc?  There are custom tw roms also which keep all of the sammy features but even on aosp etc there are apps which mimic the sammy features.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What are tw ROMs I'm not familiar?  Thanks for the info...

Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 23704576105 (Mar 22, 2015)

Probably the HTC m9 but I still want the 1+1. Will wait and see more about the M9 and probably wait another while then see what my mind says :I


----------



## force70 (Mar 22, 2015)

Reallionare said:


> What are tw ROMs I'm not familiar?  Thanks for the info...
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Touch Wiz. Stock based highly modded roms as opposed to pure source built AOSP type roms

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Paludal (Mar 22, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I would go for s5 if I was you I think, based on your needs and preference. Active could have some good points, but your s2 lasted this long without being destroyed so you can't be too hard on your phones.

Click to collapse



Thanks for advice. I do have to say the buttons on the S5 Active do tempt me, but migth end up whit the S5 tough then.
Yes, it only fell out of my chest pocket about 20 times (onto stone or tile floor) when I forgot to zip it after using phone.. only the last time did minor damage to the backpanel plastic happen.



OPOfreak said:


> Depends I've had all of them.
> S5 great device actually so is S4 but if you search sim card error you'll find a lot of s4 from all have a constant no sim card error message and you have to reboot sometimes a bunch of times throughout the day.
> It happened to me and it's maddening actually because there's really no fix.  But if you get a good s4 it's a solid device.
> I still have both. The S5 is a great phone in my opinion

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advice.


----------



## LeonardW (Mar 22, 2015)

I will wait for Samsung S6 Edge. Its hardware is alluring.


----------



## force70 (Mar 22, 2015)

LeonardW said:


> I will wait for Samsung S6 Edge. Its hardware is alluring.

Click to collapse



I guess if you class removing 2 key features and adding exynos  which pretty much stagnates development due to its closed  source nature as alluring sure is.



sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## electech13 (Mar 23, 2015)

Paludal said:


> Having a bit of trouble choosing my new phone.
> My current phone a Galaxy S2 is currently acting up and probably on the last stage before catching fire. (sudden battery-drain whit a rather large increase in heat). Making me look for a new phone, I have been rather happy whit the S2 and the way it looks (touchwiz), So I have been looking into another Samsung, Things I must have on it is Removable battery and SD-Card slot, That made S6 not really a choice. Secondly Root-able for full use of Titanium Backup for dealing whit backups and bundle-ware removal, Currently I have been looking on S5, S5 Active and Note4, Note4 was a bit to big. other than the points from the following list:
> the S5 vs the S5 Active, other than S5 having USB3 and the Active having USB2, S5 Having fingerprint sensor and Active not having it, S5 having 32gb internal storage option active only 16gb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, you have been on an S2 all the way up until now? That's impressive (or crazy lol). No doubt it (was) a great phone but heavily outdated and hardware is so far behind what is needed for much of today's use. 
I assume you are a light user. 
Anyways, glad to here you will be getting a new phone (and it's performance will be a huge boost compared to what you have now) 
Both S5 and Note4 are great choices.. Guess it depends on what is more important to you? 
If screen too big and Stylus not important.. And maybe weatherproofing is important, then Note4 not for you. Can't go wrong with S5 either and likely more logical choice for you but hardware is better with the Note although you will be more then fine on the S5 (especially coming from a 2).
Happy hunting

Currently still using my Note 4 as my daily but may switch back to my Nexus 6 now that LP 5.1 has been pushed out.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 23, 2015)

force70 said:


> I guess if you class removing 2 key features and adding exynos  which pretty much stagnates development due to its closed  source nature as alluring sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Not any more stagnate than the G900A S5 with 4 Roms 
I still think the S6 will be a smoking device. 
I'm waiting to get my hands on it to check it out for myself


----------



## zaki aziz (Mar 23, 2015)

i'm now using meizu m1 Note as my 29th smartphone. For next target should be S6 Edge or Xiaomi Mi5..


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (Mar 23, 2015)

@zaki aziz
Meizu M1 note is a very good choice at this moment.
Great phone for a budget price.


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 23, 2015)

Mine is a lg g3. Contract expires next month. Freaking excited to get it  any comments on it?

Sent from my DROID RAZR M using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Mar 23, 2015)

Phurkus said:


> Mine is a lg g3. Contract expires next month. Freaking excited to get it  any comments on it?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR M using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Id wait for the G4 or go for a Gflex 2 at this stage in the game. G3 is still a great device but with newer stuff close by why buy an older model?


----------



## Paludal (Mar 23, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Wow, you have been on an S2 all the way up until now? That's impressive (or crazy lol). No doubt it (was) a great phone but heavily outdated and hardware is so far behind what is needed for much of today's use.
> I assume you are a light user.
> Anyways, glad to here you will be getting a new phone (and it's performance will be a huge boost compared to what you have now)
> Both S5 and Note4 are great choices.. Guess it depends on what is more important to you?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not so impressive, I prefer to use things to they break/wear out, and I moved my heavier use onto a tablet when phone got slow on some of the heavier stuff, ofcourse my tablet is getting slower too, but only changing the phone this year..


----------



## Phurkus (Mar 23, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id wait for the G4 or go for a Gflex 2 at this stage in the game. G3 is still a great device but with newer stuff close by why buy an older model?

Click to collapse



thats true. 

i was looking at the specs of the flex and the rumers of the G4.
the thing is im kind of an impatioen person when it comes to getting new phones because contract really makes me feel deprived. rumers are G$ might come out between april and june. so if they announce the release date of it before my ontract expirres, i might give it a little wait.


----------



## coolasdude (Mar 23, 2015)

Has the s6 even been released yet??

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2015)

coolasdude said:


> Has the s6 even been released yet??

Click to collapse



April 11th is what I've read, but this probably depends on where you are and possibly what carrier you're with.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> April 11th is what I've read, but this probably depends on where you are and possibly what carrier you're with.

Click to collapse


@Planterz I'm thinking the OnePlus Two


----------



## force70 (Mar 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> @Planterz I'm thinking the OnePlus Two

Click to collapse



Me also as long as i can buy it the day its released...no invite stupidity

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 24, 2015)

force70 said:


> Me also as long as i can buy it the day its released...no invite stupidity
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I heard no invites necessary


----------



## force70 (Mar 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I heard no invites necessary

Click to collapse



Well im gtg over here lol.

Itchy for something new....had my note 4 since october....its time!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 24, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well im gtg over here lol.
> 
> Itchy for something new....had my note 4 since october....its time!
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I'm going to buy both the S6 and the OP2  international S6 64g


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm going to buy both the S6 and the OP2  international S6 64g

Click to collapse



S6 no external SD slot is a major deal breaker for me... I would only consider phone if it has external SD slot.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 24, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> S6 no external SD slot is a major deal breaker for me... I would only consider phone if it has external SD slot.

Click to collapse



No  biggie for me I have the OnePlusOne 64g and no removable battery and I love it. 
128gb on the S6 would work just fine


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 24, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> No  biggie for me I have the OnePlusOne 64g and no removable battery and I love it.
> 128gb on the S6 would work just fine

Click to collapse



i would definitely want a removable battery.


----------



## zaki aziz (Mar 24, 2015)

my most important specs on every device i've been use most to hardware.. just like snapdragon 801, 810, Exynos 7420, Tegra K1.. about OS, for me hTC the best OS and stability absolutely never doubt.. best customizable like MiUi rom and Flyme OS..graphic for sure one of most  killer features.. audio are no.1 factor for.. hTC the best and powerful audio ever.. since M7 i'm only use Poweramp on my M7. But since i have Meizu M1 Note. I'm really unexpected, Meizu audio gimme a bit shock.. almost beat hTC Boomsound.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Mar 24, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not trolling, and I'd never use *ONLY* an iPhone (as in, have one as my only device), I'm an Android (and WP) guy for sure, but my next phone purchase will be an iPhone. Mainly for iMessage  and compatibility with certain products in our household (blame the wife). I hope that the next iPhone (6+s?) Has at least 2gb ram. I always use two phones as I need a work phone separately to my main phone so it shouldn't be a problem, not to mention having Infinity Blade and Garageband in my pocket FTW  ... Trying to convince myself haha

-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Mar 24, 2015)

dodgebizkit said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm not trolling, and I'd never use *ONLY* an iPhone (as in, have one as my only device), I'm an Android (and WP) guy for sure, but my next phone purchase will be an iPhone. Mainly for iMessage  and compatibility with certain products in our household (blame the wife).

Click to collapse



I have an iPhone currently, and the lack of a suitable iMessage replacement bums me a bit when considering Android devices again. The best option I've found is MySMS, but I'm unsure how trustworthy it is.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 24, 2015)

I have an iPhone that I use occasionally as a backup phone but will be selling soon. I've never used iMessage and never will. It doesn't matter to me one bit. Plus it's a huge piss off and pain when you go to switch to an android phone as I found out switching my gf from an iPhone to a Moto x. She didn't care about iMessage either even though she used it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunka (Mar 24, 2015)

There is some good in imessage. My wife and daughter both have iPhones and while my daughter was studying abroad last semester they were able to talk with imessage without having to change plans or incur any international text charges. I had an iPhone as well but when I changed to android whoever had texted me through imessage before I wasn't receiving their texts until we deleted each other in contacts and then added each other back. 
Then iPhone 6 really is nice but since I switched to Android there is no going back for me. Currently have an HTC One M7 and possibly going to get an OPO in the near future.


----------



## zengalaxy (Mar 24, 2015)

*Upgrading from a BlackBerry Z10.*

Hi guys,

I'm upgrading from a BlackBerry z10.*

In terms of camera quality and battery life, how do you rank the HTC M9 compared to the Z10?

My other alternative is the Samsung S6 I guess..
Yet so far reviews have been fairly negative regarding both the M9 and S6 batteries.*

Background info
My biggest problem with the Z10 was battery life. I could never leave the house without the charger and it would shut down at random moments as soon as the battery got below 30 percent. *

I'm also a musician so I always take pictures on the road to share on my blog and on social media. I'd like these to look 'decent'.*

Thanks!*


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 24, 2015)

They warn that it can take days to start reliably receiving texts after leaving I message. 

If I really needed to be able to message over WiFi with just a couple people hangouts or Facebook would do it for me. 

Sent from my XT1058 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 25, 2015)

ok,  so rephrase question: what is best android under $700 WITH external SD card and removable battery,  to come out  before end this year? 
-Saygus V2..any more?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 25, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> ok,  so rephrase question: what is best android under $700 WITH external SD card and removable battery,  to come out  before end this year?
> -Saygus V2..any more?

Click to collapse



LG G4, hopefully.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 25, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G4, hopefully.

Click to collapse



Under 700?doubt it the Saygus sounds like the best bet it looks like an up and comer device


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Mar 25, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I have an iPhone that I use occasionally as a backup phone but will be selling soon. I've never used iMessage and never will. It doesn't matter to me one bit. Plus it's a huge piss off and pain when you go to switch to an android phone as I found out switching my gf from an iPhone to a Moto x. She didn't care about iMessage either even though she used it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm mostly interested in the fact that iMessage can send and receive SMS messages on my laptop and tablet.

Also, it's now very easy to deactivate iMessage.


----------



## blaqueknight (Mar 25, 2015)

Motorola Moto E LTE (2015)


----------



## LazyAndroids (Mar 25, 2015)

Currently on galaxy note 2.. has been a great experience. .next might be note 4 or note 5 when they release it and that too when google clears the bugs from lollipop


----------



## wrongitdoo (Mar 26, 2015)

My Verizon Edge contract is almost paid off! Any suggestions on what phone I should invest in next? Preferably, with root possibility!


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Mar 26, 2015)

wrongitdoo said:


> My Verizon Edge contract is almost paid off! Any suggestions on what phone I should invest in next? Preferably, with root possibility!

Click to collapse



If you wanna go no contract, go with Virgin Mobile and get the LG Volt. It's easily rootable, there's already TWRP and CWM for it, and custom ROMs in development for it. Plus it's got sweet battery life and only costs around $150. Just a suggestion 

>>>Sent from my LG Volt running CyanogenMod 12<<<


----------



## dodgebizkit (Mar 26, 2015)

wrongitdoo said:


> My Verizon Edge contract is almost paid off! Any suggestions on what phone I should invest in next? Preferably, with root possibility!

Click to collapse



If you want to root, and even if you don't, there's nothing better than a nexus IMO.

-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## dloulou (Mar 26, 2015)

I currently have a galaxy S2, I like it a lot.
Normally I was thinking of getting a S6 or S6 mini.
But since the S6 has no microSD, I will pass on that one.

Now I have a few questions, hopefully someone can help with them:
1) Will the S6 mini also have no microSD?
2) If the S6 mini has no microSD is it worth upgrading to a S5 mini (from a S2)?
3) The is S2 is easy to handle, can't someone with small hands easely handle the S5?


----------



## force70 (Mar 27, 2015)

dloulou said:


> I currently have a galaxy S2, I like it a lot.
> Normally I was thinking of getting a S6 or S6 mini.
> But since the S6 has no microSD, I will pass on that one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cant answer about the sd but going from an s2 to and s5 is like going from a Honda to a ferrari lol...big jump for sure.

The S5 isnt a big device so you shouldn't have a hard time with it i wouldnt think.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## electech13 (Mar 27, 2015)

dloulou said:


> I currently have a galaxy S2, I like it a lot.
> Normally I was thinking of getting a S6 or S6 mini.
> But since the S6 has no microSD, I will pass on that one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There is some speculation that the S6 active will drop the fingerprint reader and maybe the heart rate sensor and put in removable SD but who knows. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> No  biggie for me I have the OnePlusOne 64g and no removable battery and I love it.
> 128gb on the S6 would work just fine

Click to collapse



If I get a S6 to play with for a while.. Would have to be the 128GB model no doubt.. Yeah I wanted the removable battery but can live without and wanted SD slot but 128gb I would manage and the new UFS2.0 EMMC's start at 128gb and are in that S6..they are crazy fast! 

My newer issue is I'm so used to my Note4/Nexus6 size the 5.1" will seem so small and lastly the Exynos.. For hardware spec and performance it's more then fine but development will be all but non existent as the source never gets out and there's usually not much for rom'ing, etc.. Too bad

But I'll give the phone a go for a bit (dealer friend of mine likely giving me an open box unit to fart around with for a while

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Mar 27, 2015)

Just ordered the Nexus6! Mostly for the great XDA development on this big bad boy.


----------



## jaayceeisblue (Mar 27, 2015)

Yeah, I'm thinking about the N6. The Note 2 has been pretty good.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Belgarionbg (Mar 27, 2015)

Hello. I`m currently searching for good model with dual sim option which would be an upgrade in compare with my current HTC 601. Any suggestions?


----------



## force70 (Mar 27, 2015)

jaayceeisblue said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking about the N6. The Note 2 has been pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The note 2 is still awesome...i still use mine sometimes. One of my all time favourite devices.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## dloulou (Mar 28, 2015)

electech13 said:


> There is some speculation that the S6 active will drop the fingerprint reader and maybe the heart rate sensor and put in removable SD but who knows.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Cant answer about the sd but going from an s2 to and s5 is like going from a Honda to a ferrari lol...big jump for sure.
> 
> The S5 isnt a big device so you shouldn't have a hard time with it i wouldnt think.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Thanks, one last question.
I can get the S5 mini for free for the S5 I have pay about 200$.
Is the S5 worth the 200$ more?


----------



## force70 (Mar 28, 2015)

dloulou said:


> Thanks, one last question.
> I can get the S5 mini for free for the S5 I have pay about 200$.
> Is the S5 worth the 200$ more?

Click to collapse



Its a personal preference for me...the mini devices always have weaker hardware and never as good as the regular ones. Plus they are too small. 200 is not alot of money for me so i wouldnt even blink at spending it to get the regular s5.

Thats just my opinion and prefernce of course.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (Mar 28, 2015)

dloulou said:


> Thanks, one last question.
> I can get the S5 mini for free for the S5 I have pay about 200$.
> Is the S5 worth the 200$ more?

Click to collapse



S5 is a great device no brainer


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 28, 2015)

I know most of you will probably kill me or shoot me , but i have the possibility to move to an iphone 5S from my G2. I really want to try the ios world but will miss the large screen , long battery life...
I'm confused 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Wry12 (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm currently on my Galaxy Note 2 and probably will be switching to the Galaxy S6 if the reviews don't change my mind


----------



## Planterz (Mar 28, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I know most of you will probably kill me or shoot me , but i have the possibility to move to an iphone 5S from my G2. I really want to try the ios world but will miss the large screen , long battery life...
> I'm confused

Click to collapse



How is this trade going down? Like straight-up swap? Given the same condition, the iPhone 5s will have more market value, especially if it's a 32gb or larger. So if it's an even trade, you'd make out better in that regard.

I won't tell you not to jump ship, but I can practically guarantee you that you'll regret it in some way, although you'll enjoy it in other ways. You'll miss that big, beautiful screen with all that space to type on, and curse the tiny keyboard and fatfingered typing on the iPhone. However, you'll enjoy not having a heavy slab in your pocket. You'll enjoy the richer app/game environment iOS has to offer, but gaming ain't fun on such a dinky screen. And you know you'll miss the things you can do with an Android, especially a rooted one, that you can't do with an iPhone.

If I were you, and wanted to dabble with iOS (I admit, I've thought about picking up a 4s or 5/5c for cheap), I'd go with something cheaper, and something that could be jailbroken. I also wouldn't abandon Android. Maybe trade your G2, then sell/trade the 5s and pick up a 4s and a Moto G or something, that way you can have both. Or even an older iPad or iPad Mini. Or a Nexus 7 as the Android device.


----------



## itheodo (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm between nexus 6 and note 4. The heart says nexus and the brain says note. 
I know that note 4 is an overall better device (and probably easier to handle), but nexus is more futureproof and I also believe it has better signal reception, since it's a Motorola


----------



## wabmorgan (Mar 28, 2015)

Reception on the Note 3 has been absolutely horrible.  I believe it is a hardware issue.  I have never had good luck with reception on any Samsung phone.  As such, the Note 3 will be my last Samsung phone.  

I am considering the Nexus 6 as my next phone.  It is made by Motorola. I have had several Motorola phones and they have always been good on reception.  

Sent from my SM-N900V


----------



## williambs (Mar 28, 2015)

*Windows Phone after a long history of Android*

I am going with either a Lumia 640xl or a Lumia 1030 when released. I have enjoyed the Android OS but will enjoy the ability to cross all devices with the Windows 10 platform even more. Currently running Windows 10 Tech Preview on my laptop and my tablet and enjoying it immensely. :good:


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 28, 2015)

I think I'll wait at least another year for the next smartphone.. let's what's next..
actually I wouldn't buy no smartphone, just bought LG G Pad 7 and I would like to buy the Nexus 9.. we'll see!


----------



## force70 (Mar 28, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I know most of you will probably kill me or shoot me , but i have the possibility to move to an iphone 5S from my G2. I really want to try the ios world but will miss the large screen , long battery life...
> I'm confused
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



G2 is a way better device in every way...had one and loved it also have a 5s in the house and its a POS.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm going to agree here. Most people after several years of android may get "curious" about trying iOS. I bought an iPhone 5 figuring I could make money on it, and have spent many days using it and switching back and forth between my nexus 4 (previously had a nexus 5). 

It won't be long before you miss your g2, the software, the screen size, the feel in hand (iPhone is too narrow in my hands and not as comfortable). 

Only thing better is camera, although your camera on the g2 may be more comparable. Your battery life will be better on the g2, for me its comparable between iPhone 5 and nexus 4. 

I know its different phones but I think the comparison between the ip5 and nexus 4 is pretty similar to ip5s vs lg g2. 

Don't do it. I like some things about the iPhone (mostly just the looks of it) but I couldn't give up the nexus or an android phone of some kind. It feels like the nexus4 has aged better since it runs faster than the iPhone 5 and they're both about 2 years old. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lui5mb (Mar 28, 2015)

If my Oneplus dies, I'm going to buy a Vsenn, a not released yet modular phone made by ex-workers from Nokia. Good hardware, good software and good support


----------



## rbs_uk (Mar 28, 2015)

Nexus 6 is heavy/big brick, S6 is nothing special/not worth the price. Currently sticking to my Nexus 5 and waiting for any new phones. 5" is perfect for me, love pure Android, battery is great.


----------



## MeisterManuel23 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am currently using 2 phones (both with Custom ROMs) and on my SGSII the buttons start to not working so well,...doesn't matter
I looked a long time for a new phone which got Dual SIM, cuz I have one phone for calling and writing to people and the other one just for Whatsapp and some apps.
Well after a long search I finally found this phone: Phicomm Passion (details below)
http://www.phicomm.com/eu/products_details.html?id=34

Recently a review came up (German) where it turned out that the software is still quite buggy n laggy and needs to be reprogrammed for best function.
I looked here at XDA about this phone but I found absolutely nothing ?
Cuz I don't know when Phicomm is going to release another big updates that fixes the rest of the bugs, so I thought about a Custom ROM for this phone, but still nothing unfortunately.
It got 2GB RAM, an Octa Core CPU, a Full-HD Display... that should be a rocket with these specs compared to my older 2 phones (Xperia S and SGS II)
If someone knows more or can led me to the right direction, that would be great.

In a month or so my mother is about to change carrier and I'll give her my old SGS II, when this happens I need a new (Dual SIM) phone
Cheers


----------



## s8freak (Mar 29, 2015)

itheodo said:


> I'm between nexus 6 and note 4. The heart says nexus and the brain says note.
> I know that note 4 is an overall better device (and probably easier to handle), but nexus is more futureproof and I also believe it has better signal reception, since it's a Motorola

Click to collapse



I'd say the Note 4 has much better signal


----------



## dloulou (Mar 29, 2015)

force70 said:


> Its a personal preference for me...the mini devices always have weaker hardware and never as good as the regular ones. Plus they are too small. 200 is not alot of money for me so i wouldnt even blink at spending it to get the regular s5.
> 
> Thats just my opinion and prefernce of course.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse





OPOfreak said:


> S5 is a great device no brainer

Click to collapse



Thanks,  I will go for the S5.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 29, 2015)

dloulou said:


> Thanks, one last question.
> I can get the S5 mini for free for the S5 I have pay about 200$.
> Is the S5 worth the 200$ more?

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Its a personal preference for me...the mini devices always have weaker hardware and never as good as the regular ones. Plus they are too small. 200 is not alot of money for me so i wouldnt even blink at spending it to get the regular s5.
> 
> Thats just my opinion and prefernce of course.

Click to collapse



Yeah, "mini" phones suck, or at the best are pale shades of their bigger brothers. The S5 Mini has a 1.4GHz quad core Exynos. My Galaxy Light has a quad core 1.4GHz Exynos, and it can barely handle loading up the dialer, messaging, or Facebook without huffing and puffing like a fat guy jogging in the Alps. It's not the same processor (hopefully the Mini's is better), but I wouldn't be very encouraged by the Mini's specs, especially driving 2.4x the pixels than my Light has. If you want something small, the Sony Z1/Z3 Compacts, the Galaxy Alpha, and the 2013 Moto X are the only flagship-level phones really worth owning. I'd rather have an old S3 than the S5 Mini.



MeisterManuel23 said:


> I am currently using 2 phones (both with Custom ROMs) and on my SGSII the buttons start to not working so well,...doesn't matter
> I looked a long time for a new phone which got Dual SIM, cuz I have one phone for calling and writing to people and the other one just for Whatsapp and some apps.
> Well after a long search I finally found this phone: Phicomm Passion (details below)
> http://www.phicomm.com/eu/products_details.html?id=34
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting device...never heard of it. 2300mAh battery and 4.5 hours advertized talk time? I hope the second part is a typo, because that's pitiful. Or is that typical with dual SIM phones? In the States, dual SIM phones are rare, so I have little knowledge of them.


----------



## yipkakin (Mar 29, 2015)

I am using LG G3 and I think my next smartphone would be LG G Flex series…it looks so special and different from other phones


----------



## zer0lab.dev (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry, wrong thread.. :banghead:


Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lmf (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey all I been trying to find a phone with 2gb ram quad core processors but with a micro SD slot. I'm on a budget so I been looking at the htc one(no microsd) m7 Sony z2(expensive) galaxy s3 galaxy s4, nexus 5 they are all great ✆ with good multitasking but no expansion memory. Any recommendions for something used I don't need the latest version of a certain model. I just have those 2 requirements, ram, MICROSD. That's it. Which is why used is no problem but difficult to find. If I can't get one with a microsd I'll probably get a HTC m7 now that the m8 is out and the price dropped on used m7s


----------



## s8freak (Mar 29, 2015)

lmf said:


> Hey all I been trying to find a phone with 2gb ram quad core processors but with a micro SD slot. I'm on a budget so I been looking at the htc one(no microsd) m7 Sony z2(expensive) galaxy s3 galaxy s4, nexus 5 they are all great ✆ with good multitasking but no expansion memory. Any recommendions for something used I don't need the latest version of a certain model. I just have those 2 requirements, ram, MICROSD. That's it. Which is why used is no problem but difficult to find. If I can't get one with a microsd I'll probably get a HTC m7 now that the m8 is out and the price dropped on used m7s

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4 has a micro SD slot


----------



## dloulou (Mar 30, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, "mini" phones suck, or at the best are pale shades of their bigger brothers. The S5 Mini has a 1.4GHz quad core Exynos. My Galaxy Light has a quad core 1.4GHz Exynos, and it can barely handle loading up the dialer, messaging, or Facebook without huffing and puffing like a fat guy jogging in the Alps. It's not the same processor (hopefully the Mini's is better), but I wouldn't be very encouraged by the Mini's specs, especially driving 2.4x the pixels than my Light has. If you want something small, the Sony Z1/Z3 Compacts, the Galaxy Alpha, and the 2013 Moto X are the only flagship-level phones really worth owning. I'd rather have an old S3 than the S5 Mini.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I didn't know that.


----------



## BadgerDev (Mar 30, 2015)

Huawei P7


----------



## electech13 (Mar 30, 2015)

Gotta get either a Alcatel Y580 or Huawei U2801

1 inch screens, 64 to 128 MEGAbytes of ram/storage. Ohhhh yeah

http://www.alcatelonetouch.com/global-en/products/mobile_broadband/one_touch_y580.html#.VRjedRlZTqA

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huawei_U2801

Just kidding of course. My grandparents wouldn't even use these lol

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## THUDUK (Mar 30, 2015)

Can't make my mind up between a note 3 and an s5

Have an nvidia shield tablet and really live using the stylus, would the note 3 be a step back from an s5 being an older processor


----------



## Planterz (Mar 30, 2015)

THUDUK said:


> Can't make my mind up between a note 3 and an s5
> 
> Have an nvidia shield tablet and really live using the stylus, would the note 3 be a step back from an s5 being an older processor

Click to collapse



Not so much that you'd notice. The extra gig of RAM helps.


----------



## becks0r (Mar 30, 2015)

I got me now a xperia z3c. 
When the SAYGUS v2 will come in normal sale and proof his all-i-want-in-a-phone features, I probably have to switch again. But seems as it will take some time for it^^


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 30, 2015)

becks0r said:


> I got me now a xperia z3c.
> When the SAYGUS v2 will come in normal sale and proof his all-i-want-in-a-phone features, I probably have to switch again. But seems as it will take some time for it^^

Click to collapse



agree... i am worried about reliably of Saygus v2. i wouldn't want to be first batch user.  probably wait for it to settle and real usage reviews..


----------



## electech13 (Mar 30, 2015)

THUDUK said:


> Can't make my mind up between a note 3 and an s5
> 
> Have an nvidia shield tablet and really live using the stylus, would the note 3 be a step back from an s5 being an older processor

Click to collapse



Depends on how you look at it.. In some ways , of course it's a step back but all depends on preferences. It still works very well and as a user above stated, that extra gig of ram is a big deal imo. I too am very used to my stylus (on my Note4) so go for it if need a deal.. I assume that's why you wouldn't go to the 4? Because that's a nice step from the S5. 
Either way the Note 3 would do you just fine (I had a Note3 as well). It's screen is not as amazing as the 4 and the camera hardware is not as high but plenty good and the stylus writing is not nearly as high res or responsive but still great phone. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

I've got to add that I'm rather shocked by the AnTuTu benchmarks of the new HTC One M9. Around 43k and it has a SD810. The Note4 with the 805 gets 50k and the S6, low 50's as well. 
Rather odd it would bench that low in comparison. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mflapp (Mar 30, 2015)

Samsung galaxy S5 because S6 is too expensive!


----------



## joejoe23 (Mar 31, 2015)

Got my g3 last year , so my next upgrade will be next year . It will be either the s7, iPhone 7 or nexus 7. Cant stick with the same brand unless there's a major change in design and skin .


----------



## electech13 (Mar 31, 2015)

joejoe23 said:


> Got my g3 last year , so my next upgrade will be next year . It will be either the s7, iPhone 7 or nexus 7. Cant stick with the same brand unless there's a major change in design and skin .

Click to collapse



You might get an old outdated tablet!? (Nexus 7) LOL jk.. The naming HAS to change obviously.. What will the next Nexus *phone* be called? 7 was used up while ago as is 9, for tablets. So the naming method has to change I guess. 


Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Mar 31, 2015)

electech13 said:


> You might get an old outdated tablet!? (Nexus 7) LOL jk.. The naming HAS to change obviously.. What will the next Nexus *phone* be called? 7 was used up while ago as is 9, for tablets. So the naming method has to change I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The naming scheme is based on screen size. The Nexus 4,5,6,7, and 9 are all named accordingly.


----------



## sinkster (Mar 31, 2015)

The nexus 4 screen is 4.7" while the nexus 5 is 4.95". The tablets are named closer to their screen size, but the n4 and n5 are just the 4th and 5th iterations of nexus phones.

 Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Mar 31, 2015)

MikeyMike01 said:


> The naming scheme is based on screen size. The Nexus 4,5,6,7, and 9 are all named accordingly.

Click to collapse



I think Google will go one of two ways:

Call them Nexus then there years of release...
(OEM name) Nexus 2015, Nexus 2016 etc... 

Or call it something entirely different...


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Mar 31, 2015)

sinkster said:


> The nexus 4 screen is 4.7" while the nexus 5 is 4.95". The tablets are named closer to their screen size, but the n4 and n5 are just the 4th and 5th iterations of nexus phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



I didn't think people were still so dense as to believe this is the case. :silly: 

It's based on screen size, nothing else. If the next Nexus phone is another 6" monster, Nexus 6. Again. See: Nexus 7 (2012,2013)


----------



## sinkster (Mar 31, 2015)

I bow to the higher intellect... lol
Nexus, Nexus S(2), Galaxy Nexus (3), Nexus.... errr 4 & 5.


----------



## u4david (Apr 1, 2015)

*Allwinner vs Rockchip vs Mediatech ?*

'm in market for China made 10.1" Phablet (around $100 or less) for my family members in Europe so we can communicate more effectively.
I would like device that is supported and CyanogenMod 10+ is available and stable for the device.
For start I would like to know what chipset is the best choice.?
Allwinner vs Rockchip vs Mediatech or is there other chipset that deserves representation?
Thank you.
Main focus: cost, CyanogenMod, 10" , USB charging, GSM (sim card),dual cam and flash, Blue Tooth, WiFi, GPS, G-sensor...... 

10.1" 16GB MTK8382 Quad core Android 4.4 3G GSM Phablet Tablet PC WIFI
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hot-10-16GB-...item234d4f77e0


----------



## fyrcap100 (Apr 1, 2015)

I like the HTC One series phones.  I used a One S for years.  I picked up an M8 only to find the LTE is incompatible in my area.  It looks like the M9 will be compatible but I'll have to wait a bit for the price to come down.  A little rich for my blood.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 1, 2015)

I have the G2 for about a month and i'm not completely satisfied , i thought the back buttons would be cool but i hate it , and no sd card... I made a huge mistake leaving my S4.
I'm trying to upgrade but without adding a lot of money..Htc desire 816 ? Good phone but not a flagship really..Iphone 5c maybe , 5S needs more money...
Well i'm confused 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fabduhameau (Apr 1, 2015)

my galaxy S4 is perfect (size, features). why change ? I prefer to keep money to buy another useless thing like a connected watch or a connected bathtub


----------



## electech13 (Apr 1, 2015)

u4david said:


> 'm in market for China made 10.1" Phablet (around $100 or less) for my family members in Europe so we can communicate more effectively.
> I would like device that is supported and CyanogenMod 10+ is available and stable for the device.
> For start I would like to know what chipset is the best choice.?
> Allwinner vs Rockchip vs Mediatech or is there other chipset that deserves representation?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ironic (I work part time for DHL in exports and security screening) and just yesterday opened up a package.. Had two Chinese no name devices and believe we're Allwinner chipset but we're 7" and 10" and they were branded as "smartphones"! I was like WTF? Smartphones..at 7 and especially 10 inches.. A phone that doubles as a tablet... Hahaha.. Held up the 10" box to my head imagining a handset or phone call.. Not that anyone would use it that way.. Speaker or Bluetooth.. But still.. Wow

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




sinkster said:


> The nexus 4 screen is 4.7" while the nexus 5 is 4.95". The tablets are named closer to their screen size, but the n4 and n5 are just the 4th and 5th iterations of nexus phones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5

Click to collapse



Either way.. Leads to a problem.. Next iteration of the phone would be... Drum roll please... The Nexus7.. But wait.. That name is already used.. For the 7" tablet.. 


MikeyMike01 said:


> I didn't think people were still so dense as to believe this is the case. :silly:
> 
> It's based on screen size, nothing else. If the next Nexus phone is another 6" monster, Nexus 6. Again. See: Nexus 7 (2012,2013)

Click to collapse



Yep.. Have to agree.. Will be big.. And likely be Nexus6 again but (with year or gen) if not.. New naming scheme of some sort

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgebizkit (Apr 1, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I have the G2 for about a month and i'm not completely satisfied , i thought the back buttons would be cool but i hate it , and no sd card... I made a huge mistake leaving my S4.
> I'm trying to upgrade but without adding a lot of money..Htc desire 816 ? Good phone but not a flagship really..Iphone 5c maybe , 5S needs more money...
> Well i'm confused
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Stick with it 5 more months and when the iPhone 6S comes out the 5S will be more affordable. You really don't want a 5c.


-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## becks0r (Apr 2, 2015)

dodgebizkit said:


> Stick with it 5 more months and when the iPhone 6S comes out the 5S will be more affordable. But you really don't want a iPhone.

Click to collapse



i corrected your post


----------



## wabmorgan (Apr 2, 2015)

^^^ LOL

Sent from my SM-N900V using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nemesis086 (Apr 2, 2015)

I prefer note 4 because it has all you need the battery life, performance and stability. Nexus devices seems good but you should buy a note 4.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Apr 2, 2015)

nemesis086 said:


> I prefer note 4 because it has all you need the battery life, performance and stability. Nexus devices seems good but you should buy a note 4.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I love my note 4 but still cant shake wanting a nexus 6 for some reason lol. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (Apr 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> I love my note 4 but still cant shake wanting a nexus 6 for some reason lol.

Click to collapse



Ya don't want to be showing off your big, bad Note 4 and have some other guy come along and say "mine's bigger".


----------



## ubigred (Apr 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> I love my note 4 but still cant shake wanting a nexus 6 for some reason lol.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



That grass is definitely not greener lol


----------



## electech13 (Apr 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> I love my note 4 but still cant shake wanting a nexus 6 for some reason lol.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I have both but use this as my daily.  May I'll revisit for a bit with 5.1 but for now gotta stay Note

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemesis086 (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe you should buy another one someday. Because im comfortable now if ever i got my note 4 
Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Ya don't want to be showing off your big, bad Note 4 and have some other guy come along and say "mine's bigger".

Click to collapse



Lol....classic!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Adanclinton (Apr 3, 2015)

I find a phone looks like iphone 6 plus. But I don't know how it functions?


----------



## Iantuition (Apr 3, 2015)

I had an S3 before but it got robbed from me. Now I'm trying to pick a new Android (cause using this old iPhone 3GS is hell for so many ****ing reasons).  I'd wanted the Note 4 really, really badly, but I'm on AT&T and of course it's not rootable and it looks like it will never be rootable. Thought about the LG G3 but the front-facing camera is distorted.

I guess the question I'm asking is what phone on AT&T would be good for me? Def want there to actually BE a root option LOL. I prefer capacitive buttons, a microSD card, and removable batteries, so that puts the sPhone 6 out of the equation. Also, I have REALLY big hands, so I'd actually prefer a big phone.


----------



## xploidmaster294 (Apr 3, 2015)

I would buy a new Motorola nexus 6 

Sent from my HTC_0P6A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 3, 2015)

Or a one plus one maybe? It has the capacitive buttons anyway and huge storage option. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2015)

Iantuition said:


> I had an S3 before but it got robbed from me. Now I'm trying to pick a new Android (cause using this old iPhone 3GS is hell for so many ****ing reasons).  I'd wanted the Note 4 really, really badly, but I'm on AT&T and of course it's not rootable and it looks like it will never be rootable. Thought about the LG G3 but the front-facing camera is distorted.
> 
> I guess the question I'm asking is what phone on AT&T would be good for me? Def want there to actually BE a root option LOL. I prefer capacitive buttons, a microSD card, and removable batteries, so that puts the sPhone 6 out of the equation. Also, I have REALLY big hands, so I'd actually prefer a big phone.

Click to collapse



I would stay away from ATT devices period. Locked bootloaders suck.

Bu a Tmo device so you can do what you want with it.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## DroidinAndStuff (Apr 3, 2015)

dom2570 said:


> I'm on the S4 right now not sure where to go from here.
> 
> I want removable battery and micro sd card slot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




The GS5 is a huge upgrade from the GS4. I think they will become more appreciated now that Samsung has completely dropped the ball by eliminating the removable battery and micro sd from their 6's and Verizon/ATT has locked the N4's down like gestapo fascists.

I have no idea why some people merely want ext sd card support.

I want at least 2 ext sd slots, whose access do not require removal of the removable battery and I want 2 micro usb ports 90 degrees apart. Maybe I want 3 of each. I can hardly believe people are willing to accept any phone that doesn't have an ext micro sd slot and why more people aren't insisting on two slots. Those reader slots don't even cost fiddy cent.

If I wanted to store my stuff in "the cloud" with people I have no idea who they are or what they are about, well I'd do that and never expect anything of mine to be private at all. I want to be able to remove the battery too and not being able to is manure.


----------



## electech13 (Apr 3, 2015)

Iantuition said:


> I had an S3 before but it got robbed from me. Now I'm trying to pick a new Android (cause using this old iPhone 3GS is hell for so many ****ing reasons).  I'd wanted the Note 4 really, really badly, but I'm on AT&T and of course it's not rootable and it looks like it will never be rootable. Thought about the LG G3 but the front-facing camera is distorted.
> 
> I guess the question I'm asking is what phone on AT&T would be good for me? Def want there to actually BE a root option LOL. I prefer capacitive buttons, a microSD card, and removable batteries, so that puts the sPhone 6 out of the equation. Also, I have REALLY big hands, so I'd actually prefer a big phone.

Click to collapse



See my responses below about options. 


xploidmaster294 said:


> I would buy a new Motorola nexus 6
> 
> Sent from my HTC_0P6A1 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have a Nexus6 as well, can't complain but still on this Note4 as my daily. 


350Rocket said:


> Or a one plus one maybe? It has the capacitive buttons anyway and huge storage option.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



This is good too.. I only had use of one for 8 weeks but one of the best phones I have ever used, much to my surprise. 


force70 said:


> I would stay away from ATT devices period. Locked bootloaders suck.
> 
> Bu a Tmo device so you can do what you want with it.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Yep! AT&T is just crazy and too controlling locking their stuff down. 
Many have bought a different variant and use on AT&T. 

I would do that if I were you but I assume you are stuck to buying from them for subsidy reasons? 

S5 is also pretty damn good and has what you need.. I can't go back in screen size though now that I'm used to 5.7"+ and the TW is horrible on it but that's easily fixed with root and rom  

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




DroidinAndStuff said:


> The GS5 is a huge upgrade from the GS4. I think they will become more appreciated now that Samsung has completely dropped the ball by eliminating the removable battery and micro sd from their 6's and Verizon/ATT has locked the N4's down like gestapo fascists.
> 
> I have no idea why some people merely want ext sd card support.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gotta agree with you. 

I always want the removable battery and SD. But with people wanting this feature and that feature and increasingly wanting everything to be as thin and compact as humanly possible, well it forces out some other stuff.. 

The SD slot.. Although cheap takes up valuable real estate in some phones.. But heck I'd love two if them as well just like you. And USB ports.. 

The removable battery affects the form factor and casing and waterproofing, etc, etc so it's just a long mess.. 


If it were easy and affordable then OEM's would make the perfect phone with everything (but perfect is very subjective).. But I've longed for a phone that has big screen w/high res, highest end soc, front facing speakers, removable battery, micro usb2 or 3 and micro hdmi , ip67 water proofing, good fingerprint reader... All the bells and whistles in one! All in a nice package of course.. But manufacturers laugh at that and we likely will never see it.. And if so it would be low production custom jobbie that costs a small fortune... 

But as you said people "accept" what's out there and buy these other phones, lacking many things and buy them in monster numbers so why will OEM's change? 

And the SD stuff.. I'm sure you are aware this started two years back with Google all but forcing OEM's to stop putting SD slot in phones.. They want to in essence, force people to use the(ir)  cloud! Thankfully some phones didn't do it and some others are coming back.. Forget the cloud! And the time and data transfers it uses! And as well, for emerging markets it's much more important for them to have Expandable store *locally* on the device as those people can't access the cloud as easily and their connections and data limits are much more restricted.. 



Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidinAndStuff (Apr 3, 2015)

The S5 would be the only choice for me. Active or otherwise. They're rootable and maybe safestrap will work with th S5 soon.

I just sold a ruby S5 Active and it was really a nice device. If I had att service, I'd still have it even though I kinda like the slimmer S5 better.

The S5 feels huge compared to a 3 or 4, both in UI and performance.. My N4 in a otterbox is HUGE and the S5 is about as large as you can go with an otterbox type case and stuff in a man's shirt pocket.

A N3 would be a close call too and market demand for them has seemed to firm up as N4 demand has appeared to soften. I gave 450 for my nearly NIB vzw N4, plus extras with a Neo2.... I've gotten some perfect S5's for 250 or less....




Iantuition said:


> I had an S3
> before but it got robbed from me. Now I'm trying to pick a new Android (cause using this old iPhone 3GS is hell for so many ****ing reasons).  I'd wanted the Note 4 really, really badly, but I'm on AT&T and of course it's not rootable and it looks like it will never be rootable. Thought about the LG G3 but the front-facing camera is distorted.
> 
> I guess the question I'm asking is what phone on AT&T would be good for me? Def want there to actually BE a root option LOL. I prefer capacitive buttons, a microSD card, and removable batteries, so that puts the sPhone 6 out of the equation. Also, I have REALLY big hands, so I'd actually prefer a big phone.

Click to collapse


----------



## s8freak (Apr 3, 2015)

electech13 said:


> See my responses below about options.
> 
> I have a Nexus6 as well, can't complain but still on this Note4 as my daily.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out the Saygus V2 it has EVERYTHING you've just asked for for a decent price unlocked bootloader and rootable out of the box and monster storage


----------



## delobre98 (Apr 4, 2015)

I have the Gakaxy S3 and want new Android Phone. What shoul I buy, the expensive S6 32Gb or Sony Xperia Z3?


----------



## force70 (Apr 4, 2015)

delobre98 said:


> I have the Gakaxy S3 and want new Android Phone. What shoul I buy, the expensive S6 32Gb or Sony Xperia Z3?

Click to collapse



Its more about what suits you. For me personally im a sammy guy...but i prefer not to buy a device  without ext sd support and a removable battery. Plus the s6 with exynos will have lackluster development. 32gb is nowwhere near enough storage for me..id need a 128gb one and no way id pay  $1200 for that..total rip off....just like apple!

All that said i would go with a Z3 even though im a samsung guy. Great job to kill your customer base samsung!

just say no to spoon feeding


----------



## electech13 (Apr 4, 2015)

^^ Yep I'm basically the same.. Have to be 128gb if no ext.. Won't pay that though but dealer friend will be giving me open box model to fart around with for a few months.. See how it is.. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeonXperiaXC (Apr 4, 2015)

I have Xperia E4(not dual) and I'm very glad with my phone!
The negative is that it doesn't have any devs on it .
Am working on it, but I don't want to "burn" it with his changed kernel


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 5, 2015)

has anyone who pre-ordered actually received their Saygus V2 yet?


----------



## Saiyans (Apr 5, 2015)

I've got the LG G2. It's seriously the most amazing phone I've ever owned.  It is unmatched in it's screen to body ratio, great internals, good camera, and incredibly low priced! I can't find anything that actually comes close in performance and size (with such a great screen size). The only thing I'd consider is the G4 if they manage to keep it as small as the G2 small.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 5, 2015)

Saiyans said:


> I've got the LG G2. It's seriously the most amazing phone I've ever owned.  It is unmatched in it's screen to body ratio, great internals, good camera, and incredibly low priced! I can't find anything that actually comes close in performance and size (with such a great screen size). The only thing I'd consider is the G4 if they manage to keep it as small as the G2 small.

Click to collapse



The current pricing on the G2 is an absolute bargain. I came damn close to buying one, but went with a OnePlus One instead. Part of me still wants to pick one up (for when I want to pocket something smaller), but I can't justify what would be a frivolous expenditure. 

The G4 will be closer in size to the G3, having a 5.5" screen and all. Still remarkably compact given its screen size.


----------



## pijas82 (Apr 5, 2015)

Microsoft device with cyanogen Os

Sent from my A0001


----------



## s8freak (Apr 6, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> has anyone who pre-ordered actually received their Saygus V2 yet?

Click to collapse



No I haven't ordered yet I'm kinda waiting for the OnePlus Two to come out before I order it


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 6, 2015)

Microsoft ms dos mobile. The next big thing coming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fluster84 (Apr 6, 2015)

The 1+2 should be awesome, whenever it comes out. I am really keen on the Mi Note Pro too.


----------



## force70 (Apr 6, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> No I haven't ordered yet I'm kinda waiting for the OnePlus Two to come out before I order it

Click to collapse



I wish something cool would come out...im itching for a new toy!

"just say no to spoon feeding"


----------



## s8freak (Apr 6, 2015)

force70 said:


> I wish something cool would come out...im itching for a new toy!
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



Me too force but I'm still diggin my OPO I really didn't think it would replace my S5 but by golly it did


----------



## Taching (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm currently enjoying a Nexus 5 (red) with 5.1 Android Version.

I'm looking forward to be able to get a Nexus or a Samsung S6 Edge as my next device.


----------



## mrao (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got me self a Note 4...loving it...


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 6, 2015)

Taching said:


> I'm currently enjoying a Nexus 5 (red) with 5.1 Android Version.
> 
> I'm looking forward to be able to get a Nexus or a Samsung S6 Edge as my next device.

Click to collapse



One thing you'll notice is red nexus 5s go for a lot more on eBay. I had a black one before and downgraded to a nexus 4 before Xmas. Decided to see if I could get a red nexus 5 this time, preferably 32gb instead of 16 I had before and I can't afford it. They cost as much as they did new still. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## developer.l.lazy (Apr 7, 2015)

I will wait for Nexus7


----------



## redchili (Apr 7, 2015)

well, after waiting for almost 2 years now for phone featuring a good build quality, decent runtime and (personally a thing i never really got used to live without) a *physical keyboard* i sort of jumped off the native android bandwagon and started to explore the blackberry 10 world by getting myself a passport . not entirely convinced but happy looking forward to further explorations ...


----------



## DigitaL BlisS (Apr 7, 2015)

Just unboxed my ZenFone 2 (ZE551ML) not long ago. Had to buy it to replace a broken M8. First impression is that it's kind of a downgrade to what I had before... But I'm happy that I only paid $400 CAD for it.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 7, 2015)

DigitaL BlisS said:


> Just unboxed my ZenFone 2 (ZE551ML) not long ago. Had to buy it to replace a broken M8. First impression is that it's kind of a downgrade to what I had before... But I'm happy that I only paid $400 CAD for it.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Where did you buy it from lol?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sophia Lee (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm waiting for the ZTE Blade S6 plus


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 9, 2015)

I think i will upgrade to an S5 or G3 , coming from a G2 with 1 month of use , not satisfied..

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mwedo (Apr 9, 2015)

Then you definitely won't be satisfied with G3.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 9, 2015)

mwedo said:


> Then you definitely won't be satisfied with G3.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802

Click to collapse



Nope , G3 have an sd card slot and removable battery + Very nice design.

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mwedo (Apr 9, 2015)

And quite bad screen plus lags all over the place. Btw, it's not like you didn't know about lack of MicroSD and removable battery in G2, so why buy it in first place if that's so important to you?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 9, 2015)

I wanted to try it . I think i will go with the S5

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## X3RATH (Apr 9, 2015)

I will still get the G2. (32GB, what else do you want?)


----------



## Inenting (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going to wait for the note 5 and get that one instead (i have the S4 atm)


----------



## mwedo (Apr 9, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I wanted to try it . I think i will go with the S5
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, definitely go with S5. Except its bad design it's an excellent phone. G3 is meh ?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## electech13 (Apr 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> I wish something cool would come out...im itching for a new toy!
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



I feel the same way. 

I do have to give (a little) credit to Sammy and the S6 (Edge). It is pretty damn sweet and they did something drastic (in relation to their norm). I've held both and played with the Edge yesterday.. It really is very nice.. Feels amazing and premium (finally samsung).. It's super thin, although I think that's getting out of hand.. Would rather have thicker phone with bigger battery. The screen is amazing (just like my Note4)..TW is actually bearable lol! And toned down a bit... Runs super fast. The camera is incredible and better then the Note4..i can live without the removable battery I suppose but always want the extra storage options.. So that sucks so if I were to get one would absolutely have to be the 128gb model.. 

Lastly, it being Exynos will hurt development and that's a big one for me.. But bottom line is its a good phone and I'm sure many will buy it even at the high price and the Edge model turns heads wherever you go.. It really does look good.. Almost partially 3d in a way.. There is depth to everything and the UI does it in a way to make thing move left, right and up or out toward the screen.. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HelixApp (Apr 9, 2015)

I just got a Galaxy S5 (upgraded from a Nexus). I love Samsung devices now, and will be upgrading to whatever Galaxy version is released in two years.


----------



## force70 (Apr 9, 2015)

electech13 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> I do have to give (a little) credit to Sammy and the S6 (Edge). It is pretty damn sweet and they did something drastic (in relation to their norm). I've held both and played with the Edge yesterday.. It really is very nice.. Feels amazing and premium (finally samsung).. It's super thin, although I think that's getting out of hand.. Would rather have thicker phone with bigger battery. The screen is amazing (just like my Note4)..TW is actually bearable lol! And toned down a bit... Runs super fast. The camera is incredible and better then the Note4..i can live without the removable battery I suppose but always want the extra storage options.. So that sucks so if I were to get one would absolutely have to be the 128gb model..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the screen wasnt so tiny id at least  consider it lol

"just say no to spoon feeding"


----------



## s8freak (Apr 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> If the screen wasnt so tiny id at least  consider it lol
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



It's a nice device @force70 I'd be lying if I said I wasn't interested in the s6 edge it's a gorgeous phone


----------



## past_pluto (Apr 10, 2015)

Nexus 6 is only thing that trips my fancy but I'm not ready for the huge screen. The Motorola Droid Turbo looks good but development will be nothing compared to N6. The Saygus V2 could be the answer if it comes to big red. The site says they intend to get in on there. I wished the N5 worked on big red :/


----------



## electech13 (Apr 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> If the screen wasnt so tiny id at least  consider it lol
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



Have to agree.. Forgot to mention that too.. 5.1" isn't really that small but compared to our Note's and my Nexus6 as well, it sure seems small and it's true, I don't think I could ever go smaller then the Note4 size ever again for my daily phone.. 

5.7"+ just doesn't seem that big to me at all anymore (and never really did mind you).. But then again I'm a big guy with big hands so it's all relative.. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## force70 (Apr 10, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Have to agree.. Forgot to mention that too.. 5.1" isn't really that small but compared to our Note's and my Nexus6 as well, it sure seems small and it's true, I don't think I could ever go smaller then the Note4 size ever again for my daily phone..
> 
> 5.7"+ just doesn't seem that big to me at all anymore (and never really did mind you).. But then again I'm a big guy with big hands so it's all relative..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Me also....cant go smaller than what i have now...

I......just......cant!  Haha

"just say no to spoon feeding"


----------



## s8freak (Apr 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> Me also....cant go smaller than what i have now...
> 
> I......just......cant!  Haha
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



Why don't you just put an iPad to your ear force LOL


----------



## pezza10 (Apr 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> Me also....cant go smaller than what i have now...
> 
> I......just......cant!  Haha
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



Call me crazy, but I happily went from the 5.2 inch Z2 (already small in your opinion ) to the even smaller Z3 Compact at 4.6 inches, don't even regret it.

Sent from my D5833 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mwedo (Apr 10, 2015)

And here I'm rockin' a 4K 15.6" touchscreen monitor from my Toshiba laptop. Everything smaller is no no and this one also fits my face nicely.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Artasdmc (Apr 10, 2015)

Is S4 (I9506, model with snapdragon 800) the fastest smartphone with snapdragon 800/801?
In futuremark it beats even the normal S5 and any other phone. Is this for real? I'm looking for a phone for gaming, game streaming, emulation and more so I want the best performing phone I can get in a budget.

http://www.futuremark.com/hardware/mobile


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (Apr 10, 2015)

Few suggestions for the next phone to anybody that is looking for new arrivals!
I just saw that Fantacy got Lenovo K3 note and Zenfone2! Both very nice phones. I would like to have them both. It looks like I developed a serious addiction for Chinese brands. :cyclops:

New Original Lenovo K50 K3 Note MTK6752 Octa Core 1.7GHz FDD LTE 4G WCDMA 3G Android 5.0 2G RAM 5.5 "HD 1920 * 1080P 13 mPa Phone

ASUS Zenfone 2 Intel Atom 2.3GHz Quad Core 3580 FDD LTE 4G Android 5.0 5.5 "1920 * 1080P 4GB RAM 13.0MP Phone

Also, new Nubia is really a great phone, bit pricy, but still a great phone:

ZTE Nubia Z9 Mini Snapdragon 615 Octa Core 64bit FDD LTE 4G Android 5.0 2GB RAM 16.0MP 5.0 ' ' 1080P 3G WCDMA Cell Phone

It seems that the phones in cheerful colors will dominate the market in 2015.


----------



## cdoublejj (Apr 10, 2015)

i'm almost about to get the MUCH 78P01 but, i want to know if i can put a 128gb micro sdxc in it.

review mentions 64 gb but, i've put bigger memory in devices that say they don't support it before.

http://manguiro.blogspot.com.es/2015/03/review-snail-much-w1-ireadygo-78dian.html?m=1


----------



## force70 (Apr 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Why don't you just put an iPad to your ear force LOL

Click to collapse



Apple...never!

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:23 PM ----------




TheCityAndTheStars said:


> Few suggestions for the next phone to anybody that is looking for new arrivals!
> I just saw that Fantacy got Lenovo K3 note and Zenfone2! Both very nice phones. I would like to have them both. It looks like I developed a serious addiction for Chinese brands. :cyclops:
> 
> New Original Lenovo K50 K3 Note MTK6752 Octa Core 1.7GHz FDD LTE 4G WCDMA 3G Android 5.0 2G RAM 5.5 "HD 1920 * 1080P 13 mPa Phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Both the lenovo and asus are really nice but the question is will there be any development for either?

The huwaei ascend mate 7 is for me an almost perfect device but zero development so i wont buy one.

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## TheCityAndTheStars (Apr 10, 2015)

Agreed on mate7!  
Really awesome device but i made a decision not to go over 5.5" screen for now.  
5.5" seems like a perfect device for every day usage for me. The phones with 5.5" screen are not too big for any situation in my opinion and the screen is big enough for anything i'm doing on a phone.


----------



## electech13 (Apr 11, 2015)

cdoublejj said:


> i'm almost about to get the MUCH 78P01 but, i want to know if i can put a 128gb micro sdxc in it.
> 
> review mentions 64 gb but, i've put bigger memory in devices that say they don't support it before.
> 
> http://manguiro.blogspot.com.es/2015/03/review-snail-much-w1-ireadygo-78dian.html?m=1

Click to collapse



Technically anything that says it can take sdxc whether it's 32,64 whatever can handle 128gb+...technically up to 2tb.

S3 says 32 max, as do many and I use 128 no prob. So u are ok  

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua.b (Apr 11, 2015)

Getting the standard S6 in black sapphire tomorrow  the phone looks much more beautiful without the Verizon logo, but I'll deal with it. I'm excited; the jump from S3 to S6 should be nice.


----------



## Andi17 (Apr 11, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Getting the standard S6 in black sapphire tomorrow  the phone looks much more beautiful without the Verizon logo, but I'll deal with it. I'm excited; the jump from S3 to S6 should be nice.

Click to collapse



Please give informations about your new S6 if you are happy with it.


----------



## s8freak (Apr 11, 2015)

@force70 I tell ya bro the urge to get the S6 128g in gold is getting stronger I... Must... Resist


----------



## force70 (Apr 11, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> @force70 I tell ya bro the urge to get the S6 128g in gold is getting stronger I... Must... Resist

Click to collapse



Lol.....i go through that with the nexus 6....still.

Havent caved yet.

"just say no to spoon feeding"


----------



## s8freak (Apr 11, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol.....i go through that with the nexus 6....still.
> 
> Havent caved yet.
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



I've got the money bro and it's burning a hole in my pocket I'd be just like you with 4 different devices LOL


----------



## joshua.b (Apr 12, 2015)

Andi17 said:


> Please give informations about your new S6 if you are happy with it.

Click to collapse



S6 is awesome so far!! Very beautiful, sleek, clean, fast, and I'm very impressed with the camera. Any questions, go ahead and ask.


----------



## Salim.Keady (Apr 12, 2015)

just got a note 4
awesome performance AND awesome battery 
64 bit cpu 
worth every cent i spent on it


----------



## joshua.b (Apr 12, 2015)

Only problem I'm having with the S6 is there's no menu button. The button left of home brings up recent apps and I have no button to bring up a menu of options. I used that all of the time on the S3 so I'm still trying to adjust. I still love the phone though. It is gorgeous, both the screen and design that is. Sometimes I turn the screen off and just look at it, feeling amazed lol. Very smooth too and no lag in the slightest yet.


----------



## force70 (Apr 12, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Only problem I'm having with the S6 is there's no menu button. The button left of home brings up recent apps and I have no button to bring up a menu of options. I used that all of the time on the S3 so I'm still trying to adjust. I still love the phone though. It is gorgeous, both the screen and design that is. Sometimes I turn the screen off and just look at it, feeling amazed lol. Very smooth too and no lag in the slightest yet.

Click to collapse



Lol.....yeah its a pain.

For menu long press recents, at least thats how it is on the note 4

as a gread moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"


----------



## electech13 (Apr 12, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol.....i go through that with the nexus 6....still.
> 
> Havent caved yet.
> 
> "just say no to spoon feeding"

Click to collapse



Have had my Nexus 6 as well for a while but still on Note4 as my daily.. I really am addicted to the stylus.. 

But I now have LP 5.1 on the Nexus so I am testing it out to see how it handles now.. First LP, not so good

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




joshua.b said:


> Only problem I'm having with the S6 is there's no menu button. The button left of home brings up recent apps and I have no button to bring up a menu of options. I used that all of the time on the S3 so I'm still trying to adjust. I still love the phone though. It is gorgeous, both the screen and design that is. Sometimes I turn the screen off and just look at it, feeling amazed lol. Very smooth too and no lag in the slightest yet.

Click to collapse



Like force said.. It *should* be a hold of the left recents capacitive button. If I remember correctly that worked on S6 when testing but might not have tried.. Should work (like it is on Note4)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 AM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> @force70 I tell ya bro the urge to get the S6 128g in gold is getting stronger I... Must... Resist

Click to collapse



At least you're thinking 128gb..only way to go with S6..need the space but the other reason (and almost no one States this or even knows) is because it has the new Samsung UFS2.0 emmc in it which is MUCH faster and good on battery.. It's the new standard to come.. Just like SSD's in a pc.. Fast and efficient! 

I'm just waiting for my dealer friend to give me one.. An open box I can use for a few months and if I want to keep it $500-$600..no matter what it won't become my new daily

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshua.b (Apr 12, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Like force said.. It *should* be a hold of the left recents capacitive button. If I remember correctly that worked on S6 when testing but might not have tried.. Should work (like it is on Note4)

Click to collapse



Holding recent apps brings up multiwindow. :/ any other ideas?


----------



## force70 (Apr 12, 2015)

joshua.b said:


> Holding recent apps brings up multiwindow. :/ any other ideas?

Click to collapse



Turn mutli window off?

Guess  the s6 is alot different then the note 4...holding the back key brings up mutli...not that i ever use it lol.

Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"


----------



## gull_s_777 (Apr 13, 2015)

After using 4.3 DesireHD, 4.7 One X and now 5.0 One M8 which is pretty big for its screen size, i think i am phablet ready now. 
And considering, M9 is suffering from S810 issue and less battery compared to M8, it's out of option. Sony keep on pushing new flagships fast but still haven't resolved camera overheat issue. G4 isn't out yet. 
And samsung just keeps on improving its note series every year, makes me tempted for note 4. 
Improved looks, better battery, improved camera with OIS, S805 is stable issue free SOC, 1440p screen should make up nice for pentile matrix.


----------



## youngchaos (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys , OnePlus or N6? :S don't know.. big but last unlocked to modding choices i got ..


----------



## baby281 (Apr 13, 2015)

Trying to decide between HTC one M8, Oneplus, or G2, or just keep my 2015 Moto E lol.


----------



## Mod4it (Apr 13, 2015)

sony


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 15, 2015)

I am beginning to be more inclined to consider M9 now,  after looking more at the specs...


----------



## gull_s_777 (Apr 15, 2015)

baby281 said:


> Trying to decide between HTC one M8, Oneplus, or G2, or just keep my 2015 Moto E lol.

Click to collapse



Have used both G2 and M8. 
G2 for better battery, bigger screen in smaller footprint, more MP camera for daytime shooting. 
Software isn't responsive as M8. GPS was crappy too. 

M8 has snappy software, UP camera helps a lot in indoor/night shots. Awesome speakers too. GPS is one of the best i have used till date.


----------



## DigitaL BlisS (Apr 15, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Where did you buy it from lol?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, just saw your message now. Got it off eBay off the user 23port.


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 16, 2015)

DigitaL BlisS said:


> Sorry dude, just saw your message now. Got it off eBay off the user 23port.

Click to collapse



Nah it's fine lol. How are you liking it cause I want to get it as well. Also which version did you get? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 16, 2015)

Either i go for LG NEXUS 5 or LG G Flex. Not the newest are the best.

Tapnięte z D390n


----------



## force70 (Apr 16, 2015)

michal.rutkowski said:


> Either i go for LG NEXUS 5 or LG G Flex. Not the newest are the best.
> 
> Tapnięte z D390n

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 is def light years ahead of the 5.

The g flex 2 maybe not so much ....too many issues with it from what ive read and they shrunk the screen.

Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"


----------



## becks0r (Apr 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Nexus 6 is def light years ahead of the 5.
> 
> The g flex 2 maybe not so much ....too many issues with it from what ive read and they shrunk the screen.
> 
> Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"

Click to collapse



bigger is not always better


----------



## FiltroMan (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm looking forward to change my beloved LG Optimus Black P970 with something else, but still on a budget and maybe with a good hardware even with crappy software: I won't mind changing the ROM if something better than stock has already been pulled off here in the forums  The only "requirement" I have is just 1 GB or more of RAM, thanks to whoever can help me!

BIG UP to the community


----------



## electech13 (Apr 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Nexus 6 is def light years ahead of the 5.
> 
> The g flex 2 maybe not so much ....too many issues with it from what ive read and they shrunk the screen.
> 
> Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"

Click to collapse






becks0r said:


> bigger is not always better

Click to collapse



yes, because that was the only thing changed from the N5 to the N6?...the bigger
screen.....lol
sure bigger is not always better (for some) but there was so much more changed and improved. No clue if you even had either but I had the 5 and have the 6 now too and have to agree with Force, it's light years ahead

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## force70 (Apr 17, 2015)

becks0r said:


> bigger is not always better

Click to collapse



Go big or go home lol. (Jk) i bodybuild so in my world bigger is ALWAYS better.

Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"


----------



## googleygoggles (Apr 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Go big or go home lol. (Jk) i bodybuild so in my world bigger is ALWAYS better.
> 
> Tapatalk signature: As a great moderator once said  " This is a developers forum not a help site. There are no babies here that need to be spoon fed"

Click to collapse



What's up with that signature? 
You know that's not true anymore 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DigitaL BlisS (Apr 17, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Nah it's fine lol. How are you liking it cause I want to get it as well. Also which version did you get?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Loving it! Especially after getting root (ASUS has a lot of bloat).

I ended up getting the 2GB 32GB model (ZE551ML).

Positives:
- Price
- Responsive and snappy (I'd recommend trashing the ASUS kb for the lollipop one, as it's laggy as hell for some reason)
- Decent battery life (was expecting it to be a lot worse)

Keep in mind, I don't game on these things at all, just use them for phone features and to browse. As for the camera, haven't really used it much so can't really comment on it. The volume buttons being on the back are a little strange for me. And the build quality is obviously not as good as the M8, but it's very acceptable (I'm pretty picky when it comes to this). The back is faux brushed metal (I kind of cringe when saying that), but it's solid and not creaky at all, thankfully. The phone has some decent weight to it as well, which adds to its solidness.

If you don't have unrealistic expectations and on a budget, I think you'd be happy with it. If you want tons of gimmicky features, a 8,000 PPI screen that will burn your retinas out on full brightness, octo cores, etc. - you may be disappointed. IMO, smartphones reached their hardware peak a few years ago and most new features introduced are unnecessary. I usually look at battery life, responsiveness, phone/call quality and build quality, first (I probably reached ultimate happiness with my M7). I think the M8 has this one beat on battery life, and build quality because it was metal - but I actually prefer this for calls and signal.

Tl;Dr, awesome device for the money.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 18, 2015)

The ZE551MLhad impressive specs.  2 GB versions seems priced right.  The 4GB versions is an additional $200.  If they only made a mini version.


----------



## electech13 (Apr 18, 2015)

DigitaL BlisS said:


> Loving it! Especially after getting root (ASUS has a lot of bloat).
> 
> I ended up getting the 2GB 32GB model (ZE551ML).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You believe smartphones "reached their hardware peak a few years ago"!? Not sure what world you are living in but it's not this one.. Whether you use the performance or not is fine but to say the" hardware" peaked a few years ago is just blatantly wrong.. Now whether all this insane *ever increasing* hardware and specs are warranted..well that can be debated but the hardware did anything but peak a few years ago... Lol.. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 18, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> The ZE551MLhad impressive specs.  2 GB versions seems priced right.  The 4GB versions is an additional $200.  If they only made a mini version.

Click to collapse



Lol the mini version is the 5 inch one: http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_2_ze500cl-7044.php I'm deciding on between the 5.5 720p/1080p 2 GB versions cause their price seems right in my range.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------




DigitaL BlisS said:


> Loving it! Especially after getting root (ASUS has a lot of bloat).
> 
> I ended up getting the 2GB 32GB model (ZE551ML).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the detailed info. Yeah I don't care about getting the latest and greatest. I care more about if the price is right lol. Since you have root do you know if you can under clock the processor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Apr 18, 2015)

becks0r said:


> bigger is not always better

Click to collapse



Definitely NEXUS 5 wins in everyday use. I'd call NEXUS 6 a tablet, not a semaphore.

Tapnięte z D390n


----------



## DigitaL BlisS (Apr 18, 2015)

electech13 said:


> You believe smartphones "reached their hardware peak a few years ago"!? Not sure what world you are living in but it's not this one.. Whether you use the performance or not is fine but to say the" hardware" peaked a few years ago is just blatantly wrong.. Now whether all this insane *ever increasing* hardware and specs are warranted..well that can be debated but the hardware did anything but peak a few years ago... Lol..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In terms of realistic/real world usage, it did. You don't need 15 cores to browse Engadget for your next device(s) and to answer phone calls. But if you think you do, then well, the industry loves people like you, willing to upgrade on a yearly basis, for mind-numbingly better hardware experiences. 

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------




obscuresword said:


> Lol the mini version is the 5 inch one: http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_2_ze500cl-7044.php I'm deciding on between the 5.5 720p/1080p 2 GB versions cause their price seems right in my range.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem. And yup, the processor underclocks fine with ROM Toolbox.


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 19, 2015)

DigitaL BlisS said:


> In terms of realistic/real world usage, it did. You don't need 15 cores to browse Engadget for your next device(s) and to answer phone calls. But if you think you do, then well, the industry loves people like you, willing to upgrade on a yearly basis, for mind-numbingly better hardware experiences.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Last question do you mind sharing the link where you bought your version from? I keep finding the 720p 2GB ver. instead of the 1080p 2GB ver. 

Also what do you think about these reviews: http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_2_ze551ml-review-1240p8.php, http://www.androidauthority.com/asus-zenfone-2-review-600414/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## duckfarmer (Apr 19, 2015)

Moto X


----------



## DaveL03 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Xiaomi*

I just bought the Xiaomi Mi Note from AliExpress. It is a great phone that is very fast. Xiaomi has great support and a good track record. As of what I've been reading this is one of the top Chinese phones on the market. For the price it is very hard to beat.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 20, 2015)

DaveL03 said:


> I just bought the Xiaomi Mi Note from AliExpress. It is a great phone that is very fast. Xiaomi has great support and a good track record. As of what I've been reading this is one of the top Chinese phones on the market. For the price it is very hard to beat.

Click to collapse



It is a good device as long as you don't want development for it.


----------



## orangekid (Apr 20, 2015)

zelendel said:


> It is a good device as long as you don't want development for it.

Click to collapse



Yep 

No development would kill any device choice for me.


----------



## becks0r (Apr 20, 2015)

electech13 said:


> yes, because that was the only thing changed from the N5 to the N6?...the bigger
> screen.....lol
> sure bigger is not always better (for some) but there was so much more changed and improved. No clue if you even had either but I had the 5 and have the 6 now too and have to agree with Force, it's light years ahead
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



that the specs are better we don't need to discuss. I was only refering to that there are ppl who don't want phablets

(I used the samsung note years ago and was happy, but now my needs are suited better by the z3c)


----------



## electech13 (Apr 20, 2015)

DigitaL BlisS said:


> In terms of realistic/real world usage, it did. You don't need 15 cores to browse Engadget for your next device(s) and to answer phone calls. But if you think you do, then well, the industry loves people like you, willing to upgrade on a yearly basis, for mind-numbingly better hardware experiences.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:13 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh yeah I forgot.. The "real world" where people *only* browse Engadget on their phones.. And take calls...? Who actually talks on their phones anymore.. For many many people their phone has almost replaced their pc for a lot of stuff.. High end hardware is needed for lots.. But of course their are plenty  who buy the high end stuff and take no advantage of it at all

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Itcouldbeyou (Apr 20, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a phone with these simple specs:

developer support, aka good CM, Omni or other ROM support
Either >=64GB Flash or 8GB & uSD card support
<=4.7" display
I have the feeling those 3 are mutually exclusive. I'd still be good with my Galaxy S2 processor, Ram, resolution, ... but support is fading and I kinda broke the hardware a bit.


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 20, 2015)

Itcouldbeyou said:


> Can anyone recommend a phone with these simple specs:
> 
> developer support, aka good CM, Omni or other ROM support
> Either >=64GB Flash or 8GB & uSD card support
> ...

Click to collapse



Xperia Z3 compact perhaps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Apr 20, 2015)

OnePlusTwo


----------



## googleygoggles (Apr 20, 2015)

Or can someone recommend a sub $300 device with...
> than 1.7GHZ processor
2GB of RAM or more
> than 16GB of storage

Also can it have (far fetched but you know..)
LTE
Not be carrier locked
Barely bloatware filled to none
a/b/g/n and 5GHZ WiFi support
NFC

Extremely farfetched but...
World ready (like N5)
Qi Charging
A semi flagship device
Also, can it not be a Chinese ripoff with guaranteed lollipop support?


Moving away from my Nexus 4 is going to be really hard


----------



## zelendel (Apr 20, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot.. The "real world" where people *only* browse Engadget on their phones.. And take calls...? Who actually talks on their phones anymore.. For many many people their phone has almost replaced their pc for a lot of stuff.. High end hardware is needed for lots.. But of course their are plenty  who buy the high end stuff and take no advantage of it at all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



To answer your question.  Most perfessionals use their phone mostly for calls and some email.  A phone will never fully replace a pc.  Anyone who thinks it can needs to have their head examined.  

The main people that use their phones for games and social stuff other then text and calls are mainly kids. 

High end specs are wasted on an OS that  can't take advantage of them.


----------



## marsb455 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am looking at the Galaxy S5


----------



## zelendel (Apr 20, 2015)

Really thinking about the oppo n3 myself.


----------



## becks0r (Apr 21, 2015)

Itcouldbeyou said:


> Can anyone recommend a phone with these simple specs:
> 
> developer support, aka good CM, Omni or other ROM support
> Either >=64GB Flash or 8GB & uSD card support
> ...

Click to collapse



sony z3c has CM12, 16gb+sd and 4,6"


----------



## Itcouldbeyou (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for recommending the z3c. But the display cracking issue seriously makes me wondering. Also CM support doesn't seem to be official right? Maybe I'll just get the z1c...


----------



## Psychotacon (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between the Note 3 and S5, both on Sprint. What is everyone else's opinion? Specifically from a development perspective. I know it's mostly preference, but what kind of ROM difference is there between the two? Are there unique modifications to using the s pen and larger screen that i might not find on the S5 or vice versa?


----------



## Planterz (Apr 21, 2015)

Itcouldbeyou said:


> Can anyone recommend a phone with these simple specs:
> 
> developer support, aka good CM, Omni or other ROM support
> Either >=64GB Flash or 8GB & uSD card support
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X 2013 was available with 64gb, but they're uncommonly on sale (few were made) and would likely be used. USB OTG is always an option if you settle with a 32GB model. 



googleygoggles said:


> Or can someone recommend a sub $300 device with...
> > than 1.7GHZ processor
> 2GB of RAM or more
> > than 16GB of storage
> ...

Click to collapse



Again, Moto X 2013. HTC M7 would fit the bill too, although you'd have to flash a custom ROM to get a near-stock experience.


----------



## --jenana-- (Apr 21, 2015)

Itcouldbeyou said:


> Thanks for recommending the z3c. But the display cracking issue seriously makes me wondering. Also CM support doesn't seem to be official right? Maybe I'll just get the z1c...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, CM12 support for Z3C is official. Support for CM12.1 is unofficial.
-->> http://forum.xda-developers.com/z3-...-cyanogenmod-12-nightlies-xperia-z3c-t3074685

I don't know anything about a display cracking issue. If I had to replace my phone today, it would be with a Z3 compact... (now I own a Z1 compact)


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 21, 2015)

Itcouldbeyou said:


> Thanks for recommending the z3c. But the display cracking issue seriously makes me wondering. Also CM support doesn't seem to be official right? Maybe I'll just get the z1c...

Click to collapse



I haven't heard about that issue. Has Sony addressed it yet?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Apr 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Moto X 2013 was available with 64gb, but they're uncommonly on sale (few were made) and would likely be used. USB OTG is always an option if you settle with a 32GB model.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Moto X 2013. HTC M7 would fit the bill too, although you'd have to flash a custom ROM to get a near-stock experience.

Click to collapse


@Planterz how are you liking the OPO?


----------



## Planterz (Apr 23, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> @Planterz how are you liking the OPO?

Click to collapse



Well, that one blue subpixel likes to get stuck a lot. I'm past the 30 day "no questions asked" return date. It only shows up if the background is black or dark grey, and it's only really noticeable if you're in a darker room. If it were a red or green subpixel, that'd be different. Maybe I'll contact OnePlus about it. Otherwise, I'll just deal with it. One subpixel out of 6 million+ isn't much to be upset about. Maybe fate will frown/smile upon me and I'll crack the screen and have to get a new one.

Other than that, I'm loving it. I've been using LiquidSmooth 3..2 (4.4.4) with the stock LS kernel, and haven't felt the need to try anything different, since it has all that I could want. Unless the OnePlus 2 is given dual front-facing speakers, I see no need for me to upgrade. If necessary, I'm sure the OnePlus could last me 2-3 years easily (given that my Nexus 4 is 2.5 years old and still going strong).

Besides, my next device will be a new tablet to replace my LG 8.3 which is getting difficult to use because the charging port is screwed up. I'm thinking either the nVidia Shield tablet or Sony Z3 Tablet Compact. The Samsung Tab S 8.4 looks really dang nice, but I have a feeling that hardware buttons on a tablet would irritate the crap out of me. Kinda leaning towards the nVidia since it's easily rooted, gets quick updates, and costs a lot less. The Nexus 9 doesn't really interest me because of the 4:3 ratio and lack of SD card slot.

Although if, in the next few months, the rumored Sony Xperia Z4 Ultra is announced and looks good, I might just forgo any future devices for a long while and get one of these. 6.44" screen, 4gb RAM, SD810, and .224" thick. Presumably it'll have dual front speakers, microSD slot, and be waterproof. And hopefully they can trim down the bezels compared to the Z Ultra.


ETA: I checked the CPU bin of my OPO, and it's a 9. Looking through the thread, I only saw a handful of 10's, several 9's, and the majority were 8 or less. So I guess internally my phone is in pretty good company. Theoretically I could undervolt it to save battery or OC it to boost performance, but it's probably not worth the bother. It's fast enough to play any of my games without a slowdown despite an explosion or car crash, and battery life is more than long enough to get me through a 11 hour shift without plugging it in, so I'm not going to bother messing around with any of that, apart from some governor profiles perhaps.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 23, 2015)

best replacement for an S4?


----------



## electech13 (Apr 23, 2015)

zelendel said:


> To answer your question.  Most perfessionals use their phone mostly for calls and some email.  A phone will never fully replace a pc.  Anyone who thinks it can needs to have their head examined.
> 
> The main people that use their phones for games and social stuff other then text and calls are mainly kids.
> 
> High end specs are wasted on an OS that  can't take advantage of them.

Click to collapse



Of course it will never *fully* replace a pc.. Never said it would.. "get your head checked" lol
There will always be a need for pc of course.. But there are millions who do need firepower for their phones... Heck, even gamers.. And I'm not one.. But there are lots who game on their phone (why?) but they can never have enough either... 

But that's ok.. "phone hardware peaked years ago".. Hahaha.. I think you need your head checked.. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## force70 (Apr 23, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> best replacement for an S4?

Click to collapse



Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Apr 23, 2015)

force70 said:


> Note 4

Click to collapse



Sure if you need a laptop against your head LOL.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> best replacement for an S4?

Click to collapse



If development isn't a concern the S6 is an awesome device. The S5 is a fantastic device as well i still have mine

---------- Post added at 04:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Well, that one blue subpixel likes to get stuck a lot. I'm past the 30 day "no questions asked" return date. It only shows up if the background is black or dark grey, and it's only really noticeable if you're in a darker room. If it were a red or green subpixel, that'd be different. Maybe I'll contact OnePlus about it. Otherwise, I'll just deal with it. One subpixel out of 6 million+ isn't much to be upset about. Maybe fate will frown/smile upon me and I'll crack the screen and have to get a new one.
> 
> Other than that, I'm loving it. I've been using LiquidSmooth 3..2 (4.4.4) with the stock LS kernel, and haven't felt the need to try anything different, since it has all that I could want. Unless the OnePlus 2 is given dual front-facing speakers, I see no need for me to upgrade. If necessary, I'm sure the OnePlus could last me 2-3 years easily (given that my Nexus 4 is 2.5 years old and still going strong).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking the One Plus 2 when it comes out although I'm sorely tempted by the S6 it's a gorgeous device. 
My OPO running BlissPop is keeping me pretty happy


----------



## force70 (Apr 23, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Sure if you need a laptop against your head LOL.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Id pick a OP2 over the s6 anyday...no development for exynos and way too expensive for a device that has 2 key features removed from it.

Remove features and charge more...how nice.


----------



## s8freak (Apr 23, 2015)

force70 said:


> Id pick a OP2 over the s6 anyday...no development for exynos and way too expensive for a device that has 2 key features removed from it.
> 
> Remove features and charge more...how nice.

Click to collapse



I'm thinking I'm  thinking


----------



## wcomhelp (Apr 24, 2015)

Nokia 1030!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTX90 (Apr 24, 2015)

I wonder if an android smartphone without ANY google app (i want only playstore without all other ones) is sold in EU with warranty, any knows?


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 24, 2015)

wcomhelp said:


> Nokia 1030!

Click to collapse



Isn't that a Windows phone?  Is there any development with that phone?


----------



## beespoison (Apr 24, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi 4i


----------



## elmakina (Apr 25, 2015)

Samsung galaxy s6 edge.
Link:Media Markt
It´s economic in Spain 1049$? Only for know it. :laugh::good:


----------



## force70 (Apr 25, 2015)

Well I finally caved and bought something Ive wanted since release!


sent from my Nexus 6,Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## ubigred (Apr 25, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well I finally caved and bought something Ive wanted since release!
> 
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6,Note 4,3,2 or S3

Click to collapse



Post a review please! I have a T-Mobile Note 4, interested in hearing how they compare as well


----------



## s8freak (Apr 25, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well I finally caved and bought something Ive wanted since release!
> 
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6,Note 4,3,2 or S3

Click to collapse



Good gosh another one?


----------



## force70 (Apr 25, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Post a review please! I have a T-Mobile Note 4, interested in hearing how they compare as well

Click to collapse



I will...I'm curious  myself

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




OPOfreak said:


> Good gosh another one?

Click to collapse



I couldn't help it lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Apr 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> I will...I'm curious  myself
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



One Plus Two for me bro


----------



## force70 (Apr 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> One Plus Two for me bro

Click to collapse



Couldn't wait lol...I may nab an opo2 also but if they do that stupid invite crap again I'll spend my money elsewhere!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Apr 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Couldn't wait lol...I may nab an opo2 also but if they do that stupid invite crap again I'll spend my money elsewhere!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Seriously? Takes about 5 minutes to get an invite man LOL


----------



## force70 (Apr 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Seriously? Takes about 5 minutes to get an invite man LOL

Click to collapse



I had a hella time with the first opo...took mos before I got an invite..by then I was annoyed with it and gave it away

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## googleygoggles (Apr 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had a hella time with the first opo...took mos before I got an invite..by then I was annoyed with it and gave it away
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



WHY DIDN'T YOU GIVE IT TO MEEEEE????

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Apr 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had a hella time with the first opo...took mos before I got an invite..by then I was annoyed with it and gave it away
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



When I get my OP2  I'll get you an   invite if they're still doing that.  
Seriously Joe this is the best phone I've owned especially for the money and you know me I'm picky about devices


----------



## obscuresword (Apr 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Seriously? Takes about 5 minutes to get an invite man LOL

Click to collapse



Not originally lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## karelson (Apr 26, 2015)

Can any one recommend an active dual sim phone?
a phone that have XDA rom support and development?

The 2 options i found are :
Letv X900 s1 pro - not relesed yet.
LD G3 d858HK - no roms available


can anyone recommend me an active dual sim phone?


Thanks


----------



## GuestX01074 (Apr 26, 2015)

I think I would buy LG G3, because my S3 is kinda laggy :0


----------



## force70 (Apr 26, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> When I get my OP2  I'll get you an   invite if they're still doing that.
> Seriously Joe this is the best phone I've owned especially for the money and you know me I'm picky about devices

Click to collapse



The reason I'm looking to the OPO2 is because of what you've said about the first one my friend.:thumbup:

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bkatrenak84 (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok guys  I'm on the fence here.  Usually I have no issues making my decision however I cannot decide what phone I want.  Nexus 6,s6 edge, htc m9??? Which is best in terms of functionality.  Battery life is important.  Alot of that tech crap like heartbeat monitor and whatnot ill never use.  I don't ever use branded preloaded apps.  I've been leaning towards the nexus 6 but the s6 edge looks promising?  Which phone is overall better in terms of function?


----------



## googleygoggles (Apr 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Moto X 2013 was available with 64gb, but they're uncommonly on sale (few were made) and would likely be used. USB OTG is always an option if you settle with a 32GB model.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Moto X 2013. HTC M7 would fit the bill too, although you'd have to flash a custom ROM to get a near-stock experience.

Click to collapse



Looking at the Moto X 2013 doesn't seem to much of an upgrade, they have some identical specs. Actually the screen is WORSE! Also the processor is dual core vs quad. The only things it has better are the camera and LTE.

The moto X 2014 looks like a better upgrade but costs more than $300


----------



## developer.l.lazy (Apr 27, 2015)

why android didn't have flip phone? I want to try a flip phone.


----------



## zelendel (Apr 27, 2015)

developer.l.lazy said:


> why android didn't have flip phone? I want to try a flip phone.

Click to collapse




Because the days of a flpi phone are just about over (well except in Japan where people lean more to feature phones). There has never been a flip smart phone to my knowledge.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 27, 2015)

zelendel said:


> There has never been a flip smart phone to my knowledge.

Click to collapse



http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Samsung-Galaxy-Golden_id8563

Not exactly common though.


----------



## developer.l.lazy (Apr 27, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Because the days of a flpi phone are just about over (well except in Japan where people lean more to feature phones). There has never been a flip smart phone to my knowledge.

Click to collapse



I want to have something like sony pda nr70


----------



## Planterz (Apr 28, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> Looking at the Moto X 2013 doesn't seem to much of an upgrade, they have some identical specs. Actually the screen is WORSE! Also the processor is dual core vs quad. The only things it has better are the camera and LTE.

Click to collapse



The "X8" with the dual core 1.7GHz S4 Pro on the Moto X should outperform the 1.5GHz quad core on the Nexus 4, if only slightly (Antutu scores are higher). I don't know why you think the screen is worse though, but everybody has their preferences. The AMOLED screen can help with battery life if you use a dark background/theme. IMO, the Moto X is the better phone, if only for the common 32gb storage option. Everything else is only a lateral move or minor improvement, and possibly not worth spending the money to replace your Nexus 4.

What about the other phone I mentioned? The HTC M7 is pretty decent. Sense is pretty far from stock, but there's plenty of AOSP development for it. I don't know how familiar you are with custom ROMs like Cyanogenmod. Basically, they're stock Android with some added theming functionality (that goes beyond launchers), privacy options, etc.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 28, 2015)

My girlfriend has the moto x and it does not feel faster than the nexus 4 to me. The screen is better though and the camera is slightly better. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ozzy lion (Apr 28, 2015)

bkatrenak84 said:


> Ok guys  I'm on the fence here.  Usually I have no issues making my decision however I cannot decide what phone I want.  Nexus 6,s6 edge, htc m9??? Which is best in terms of functionality.  Battery life is important.  Alot of that tech crap like heartbeat monitor and whatnot ill never use.  I don't ever use branded preloaded apps.  I've been leaning towards the nexus 6 but the s6 edge looks promising?  Which phone is overall better in terms of function?

Click to collapse



XZ3 is great for battery life. I can get away with charging only a few times each week. Really like this handset. First time I have owned a phone which has made me content and not interested in other phones. I'm not even interested in custom ROMs! (yet)


----------



## kappys (Apr 28, 2015)

Gañaxy S6


----------



## thibistin (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi
I'm currently looking for a smartphone has just about lower at $ 180, biensur it will not be great, but I hesitate between two or three choices:

KINGZONE N3 PLUS
MLAIS M52 RED NOTE
INEW V3 PLUS

what is common among them is the ram 2G =

but I will like to know which of these three is better, and kingzone mlais they support 4G is good, but on my part:

-i USE Music / radio much
- Wifi
- Sometimes consomation exessive phone (games etc ..)
- Sound quality during a call
FREQUENTLY -sometimes not the camera, but it's helpful for me

they are my main criteria or features that I use more, so which of these three phones is better for me?


I heard that the m52 Mlais has a low wifi signal, right?
I also understood that the quality of the picture of more kingzone n3 is somewhat bad,


In short, I have read several reviews on the three phones and I do not know what to choose and especially between kingzone mlais, waiting for your help,

Thank you: D


----------



## MrTooPhone (Apr 28, 2015)

thibistin said:


> Hi
> I'm currently looking for a smartphone has just about lower at $ 180, biensur it will not be great, but I hesitate between two or three choices:
> 
> KINGZONE N3 PLUS
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the KINGZONE N3 PLUS, mainly because it is the smallest of the group.  I can't tell if the 4G works in the AT&T bands (what I want)   (AT&T 4G HSPA and HSPA+ use 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands but it all depends on area if they own a license. LTE uses Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz))


----------



## thibistin (Apr 28, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> I like the KINGZONE N3 PLUS, mainly because it is the smallest of the group.  I can't tell if the 4G works in the AT&T bands (what I want)   (AT&T 4G HSPA and HSPA+ use 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands but it all depends on area if they own a license. LTE uses Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz))

Click to collapse



About frequency of mobiles I dont have the problem , but I noticed my criteria of choosing the phone
-------------------------------

what is common among them is the ram 2G =

but I will like to know which of these three is better, and kingzone mlais they support 4G is good, but on my part:

-i USE Music / radio much
- Wifi
- Sometimes consomation exessive phone (games etc ..)
- Sound quality during a call
FREQUENTLY -sometimes not the camera, but it's helpful for me

they are my main criteria or features that I use more, so which of these three phones is better for me?


I heard that the m52 Mlais has a low wifi signal, right?
I also understood that the quality of the picture of more kingzone n3 is somewhat bad,


In short, I have read several reviews on the three phones and I do not know what to choose and especially between kingzone mlais, waiting for your help,

Thank you: D


----------



## electech13 (Apr 29, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well I finally caved and bought something Ive wanted since release!
> 
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6,Note 4,3,2 or S3

Click to collapse



Welcome to the club! 
.. I've had it for a while now but still use my Note4 as my daily all the time.. So used to the damn stylus.. 
I do like the size even though most say it's too huge
Now that it has LP5.1 been testing it a bit more lately. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid3o (Apr 29, 2015)

Lg g4 seems cool


----------



## simonbigwave (May 1, 2015)

I heard OPPO is strong.  A friend of mine dropped his a few times no problems at all.  Any other (new Android phones) particularly known to be strong?

(I don't care about camera resolution, just want cpu speed and durability)


----------



## 350Rocket (May 1, 2015)

HTC m8 or m9 probably for durability. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MichaelSutherland113 (May 1, 2015)

Nexus 6 is the best (spec-wise).
LG G3 is good for it's price
GS6 is good but it may get damaged easily
iPhone 6 Plus & Note 4 have amazing cameras

Nexus 6, if you don't mind size

Note 4, if you do mind size


----------



## force70 (May 1, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Welcome to the club!
> .. I've had it for a while now but still use my Note4 as my daily all the time.. So used to the damn stylus..
> I do like the size even though most say it's too huge
> Now that it has LP5.1 been testing it a bit more lately.
> ...

Click to collapse



Love the size and the speakers lol. Going to unlock the BL,root etc this weekend. Miss the battery life on the N4 ( well KK battery life) I'm getting about 4 to 4.5hrs SOT on the nexus thus far.

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## ruubs (May 1, 2015)

Hello folks,

In 3 weeks i am able extend my phone contract and i will receive a brand new phone with it.
Now i am in a huge dilemma because i can't choose between some phones. I've listed them below and i know they all have pro's and con's.
I am a huge fan of flashing custom ROMs, taking and editing some pictures and videos every now and then, playing games like GTA 5, Hearthstone etc. streaming movies to my Chromecast on my current device which is an HTC One m7.

Personally i am strongly leaning towards the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, but my question is; which of the phones below would you choose and why?



Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge

LG G4

ASUS Zenfone 2

Oppo R7

ELEPHONE P7000

Huawei P8


----------



## obscuresword (May 1, 2015)

ruubs said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> In 3 weeks i am able extend my phone contract and i will receive a brand new phone with it.
> Now i am in a huge dilemma because i can't choose between some phones. I've listed them below and i know they all have pro's and con's.
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G4 if you want a ton of custom ROMs. I believe that the S6/Edge won't get much development because of the exynos chipset they use. I don't believe the Elephone P7000 won't receive much development either. The Zenfone 2 is a great budget phone, but doesn't stack up against the G4 or S6 edge when looking at performance. I don't know much about the P8 so I can't say about that one lol 


Sent from my YP-G1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 2, 2015)

ruubs said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> In 3 weeks i am able extend my phone contract and i will receive a brand new phone with it.
> Now i am in a huge dilemma because i can't choose between some phones. I've listed them below and i know they all have pro's and con's.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## patriotaki (May 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> ruubs said:
> 
> 
> > Hello folks,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## steveram (May 2, 2015)

For sure Lenovo S90 Sisley Platinum Smartphone


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 2, 2015)

steveram said:


> For sure Lenovo S90 Sisley Platinum Smartphone

Click to collapse



Both the ELEPHONE P7000 Pioneer Lenovo S90 Sisley Platinum are impressive.  But neither (4G) would work in the US.  Are there any similar phones (cost and performance) that would work in the US preferably AT&T?


----------



## s8freak (May 2, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> Both the ELEPHONE P7000 Pioneer Lenovo S90 Sisley Platinum are impressive.  But neither (4G) would work in the US.  Are there any similar phones (cost and performance) that would work in the US preferably AT&T?

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong with OnePlusOne excellent device for great price I've had mine for a few months now and I'm seriously impressed. 
Tons of development good camera and good battery


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Can't go wrong with OnePlusOne excellent device for great price I've had mine for a few months now and I'm seriously impressed.
> Tons of development good camera and good battery

Click to collapse



I don't see bands LTE bands 2 or 5 with OPO..  I think both are needed with AT&T.


----------



## s8freak (May 2, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> I don't see bands LTE bands 2 or 5 with OPO..  I think both are needed with AT&T.

Click to collapse



I'm on ATT I have LTE


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 2, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm on ATT I have LTE

Click to collapse



Thanks.  That is good info.  My understanding is that AT&T uses LTE  Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz) currently.  So with two bands missing, maybe in some areas LTE will be limited.


----------



## FluxionFluff (May 3, 2015)

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S3 on AT&T. My contract ends in July, but I'm not sure if it's better to go on another contract, or just go on the AT&T Next program with the new phone. I don't have a need to change my phone every year, but it would be nice if I could change it earlier if I wanted to. Anyone have thoughts on contracts vs. payment plans for phones?

As for what new phone I'd like, my biggest priority is the camera as it's pretty much gonna be a replacement for my point-and-shoot camera. A removable battery and SD card slot are nice, but I honestly don't make use of either on my S3 (which have both those features). Since I have absolutely no interest in iOS, I will be staying with Android. 

That said, I'm not looking for a phablet device, like the Note 4. Size wise, I think the something around the size of the LG G3 would probably be the largest I'm willing to go and a 5.5" screen is pushing it. Essentially, nearly any phone will be larger than the S3, which doesn't bother me.

From the research I've done, it looks like I'm down to two choices for the best camera:

- Samsung Galaxy S6 (probably wouldn't get the S6 Edge, since I can't justify paying $100 more, even if I were to go on the AT&T Next program)

- LG G4

As of this post, I am fully aware the G4 hasn't been released in the US yet, so I'll have to wait at least a month before I can see the phone in person. If anyone has some insight on this, or any other phone suggestions, that would be awesome.


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 3, 2015)

FluxionFluff said:


> I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S3 on AT&T. My contract ends in July, but I'm not sure if it's better to go on another contract, or just go on the AT&T Next program with the new phone. I don't have a need to change my phone every year, but it would be nice if I could change it earlier if I wanted to. Anyone have thoughts on contracts vs. payment plans for phones?
> 
> As for what new phone I'd like, my biggest priority is the camera as it's pretty much gonna be a replacement for my point-and-shoot camera. A removable battery and SD card slot are nice, but I honestly don't make use of either on my S3 (which have both those features). Since I have absolutely no interest in iOS, I will be staying with Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wouldn't it be much cheaper to port your number to an AT&T reseller such as Cricket, StraightTalk, or ConcumerCellular?


----------



## Larandar (May 3, 2015)

After two month with à colorless Nokia I decided too buy a transition smartphone before project ara is on. 

I have some need: 5" screen with decent resolution and 4g will be à big plus... All because Ingress. Build quality isn't unimportant too.

Research in local store show me two potentialities :

LG L Bello --3G only
Wiko Rainbow 4G - Bigger for same screen - Build quality 


So please, make your own suggestions 
I wish my english isn't that bad and my thread is understandable.


----------



## Rivyan (May 3, 2015)

Hey guys!

It's time to swap from my old Galaxy S2 to a new phone, and at the moment, I can't really decide between Sony Xperia Z3 and HTC One M8.  I usually listen Spotify, read 9gag and news, and sometimes gonna play some games aswell. I don't take photos all the time. I like the Sense UI, but since I won't wanna change my phone in the next 2-3 years, I am quite affraid of the 2 GB RAM in the HTC, therefore I am thinking about the Z3.

Most of the time, I use my headphones, so the HTCs stereo sound would be just a nice plus in my case. 

What would you suggest for me guys? Or should I look for other alternatives? (Like the Honor 6 maybe). 
Thanks for the help, I appreciate any answer on the subject, as I feel quite lost


----------



## FluxionFluff (May 4, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> Wouldn't it be much cheaper to port your number to an AT&T reseller such as Cricket, StraightTalk, or ConcumerCellular?

Click to collapse



Hmm, I haven't put much thought into doing that. I have looked looked at MetroPCS a while back, though I really wouldn't be saving much. That... and I don't wanna pay for a phone upfront.


----------



## sevenkel (May 4, 2015)

hello there
which one do u think is better?Huawei g620s or honor 3c lite?


----------



## shaheryarali (May 4, 2015)

sevenkel said:


> hello there
> which one do u think is better?Huawei g620s or honor 3c lite?

Click to collapse



I suggest for honor 3c lite, also check honor 6


----------



## sevenkel (May 4, 2015)

shaheryarali said:


> I suggest for honor 3c lite, also check honor 6

Click to collapse



but 620s has x64 processor?


----------



## joshua.b (May 4, 2015)

Still very happy with my S6  haven't had any problems at all yet after 3 weeks. The camera is the best I've seen on a smartphone and no battery life issues. I'm not a heavy user so battery life is never an issue. The look and feel of the phone is still very satisfying as well. All I can think of that I'm missing is to be able to skip songs by holding the volume keys while the screen is off, so hopefully root comes along one day. Anyways, if you're considering the S6, I am confident you would be very happy.


----------



## Pirolexx (May 4, 2015)

I really like the Samsung Galaxy S6 :highfive:


----------



## jason-tech-uk (May 5, 2015)

I think I'm going to get the 128GB Samsung Galaxy S6 EDGE in emerald green!!


----------



## marcojrfurtado (May 6, 2015)

Interesting discussion


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

Well, against everything I would have expected or even laughingly predicted, my next phone turned out to be a Galaxy S4 (M919 T-Mobile).

Recently I had been pondering picking up an S3 (either an AT&T or a T-Mobile LTE one) for cheap to replace my Galaxy Light as my home internet mule since you can buy 7000mAh extended batteries. Plus the Light is just intolerably sluggish. It takes several minutes to load the Wifi Tether Router app, while it takes my Nexus 4 like 30 seconds. 

I conversationally mentioned this to a co-worker, who said she'd sell me her mom's old GS4 for $70. Yep, $70. She was going to sell it for more, but apparently her toddler thought the best way to clean the dirty screen was to put it in the dishwasher. Everything works just fine; just the white water damage indicators are all bright red now. The "chrome" is chipped off in places, and there's one tiny scratch on the screen. All in all, well worth the $70.

Now I just have to figure out how to actually root this stupid thing. All the guides are 2 years old and for old Android versions and ancient firmware. I'm not sure where I'll go from there. Probably I'll start with a customized stock ROM like Insane Hybrid, but I expect I'll end up with LiquidSmooth 3.2 like I have on my Nexus 4 and OnePlus One. Some (_some_) of Samsung's TouchWiz features are pretty nifty though, so maybe I'll keep it stock(ish) just to have something different. I even expect it might replace my Nexus 4 as my "not as big" daily driver since it's barely bigger dimensionally (and thinner), and although it's 7g heavier than my Light, it _feels_ lighter and less obtrusive because it's so much bigger and seems like it should be much heavier (but isn't). Much better camera than either of those phones too.


----------



## force70 (May 6, 2015)

Rivyan said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> It's time to swap from my old Galaxy S2 to a new phone, and at the moment, I can't really decide between Sony Xperia Z3 and HTC One M8.  I usually listen Spotify, read 9gag and news, and sometimes gonna play some games aswell. I don't take photos all the time. I like the Sense UI, but since I won't wanna change my phone in the next 2-3 years, I am quite affraid of the 2 GB RAM in the HTC, therefore I am thinking about the Z3.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go z3..if for nothing else way better battery life.

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3

---------- Post added at 07:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> Well, against everything I would have expected or even laughingly predicted, my next phone turned out to be a Galaxy S4 (M919 T-Mobile).
> 
> Recently I had been pondering picking up an S3 (either an AT&T or a T-Mobile LTE one) for cheap to replace my Galaxy Light as my home internet mule since you can buy 7000mAh extended batteries. Plus the Light is just intolerably sluggish. It takes several minutes to load the Wifi Tether Router app, while it takes my Nexus 4 like 30 seconds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy too root bro...Odin and cf auto root. Which carrier is the s4 from?....just want to see if its att in which case the BL is probably Locked.

If not root is literally a 30 sec operation.

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

force70 said:


> Easy too root bro...Odin and cf auto root. Which carrier is the s4 from?....just want to see if its att in which case the BL is probably Locked.
> 
> If not root is literally a 30 sec operation.

Click to collapse



It's a T-Mobile one, so no worries there. Obviously I don't give a rodents rectum about tripping KNOX (not on a phone I got for $70).

The CF Autoroot is for a previous firmware version; I suspect that doesn't matter, but I haven't come across anything saying one way or the other. I guess I can always flash the older firmware with Odin. I'm just not all that familiar with Samsungs (despite having owned one for a while). Plus I've had like 2 days to try and read up on 2 years of development, so I've got a lot of catching up to do. I only just read that I can flash stuff meant for i9505 GS4's since internally they're identical. I was wondering why the T-Mobile specific GS4 forum was filled with tumbleweeds and hardly any development.


----------



## ubigred (May 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, against everything I would have expected or even laughingly predicted, my next phone turned out to be a Galaxy S4 (M919 T-Mobile).
> 
> Recently I had been pondering picking up an S3 (either an AT&T or a T-Mobile LTE one) for cheap to replace my Galaxy Light as my home internet mule since you can buy 7000mAh extended batteries. Plus the Light is just intolerably sluggish. It takes several minutes to load the Wifi Tether Router app, while it takes my Nexus 4 like 30 seconds.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Root by using Odin 
Run Hyperdrive Rom 
You're welcome.


Are you on NB4 or NH7? Either can run Hyperdrive Rom. 

I've rooted over a dozen of these


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Root by using Odin
> Run Hyperdrive Rom
> You're welcome.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's on NK2 (11/17/14 date). Hyperdrive looks pretty damn good. I've seen the name thrown about here and there, but I never looked into it since I never had had a phone that could run it. Can I dirty flash Hyperdrive over NK2, or do I need to revert to older firmware since NK2 is 4.4.4 and Hyperdrive is 4.4.2?


----------



## ubigred (May 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's on NK2 (11/17/14 date). Hyperdrive looks pretty damn good. I've seen the name thrown about here and there, but I never looked into it since I never had had a phone that could run it. Can I dirty flash Hyperdrive over NK2, or do I need to revert to older firmware since NK2 is 4.4.4 and Hyperdrive is 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



Hyperdrive runs well on Nk2 too


----------



## Raiden350 (May 6, 2015)

Don't you think that the new Nexus can be presented at the Google I/O this month ?
Indeed, LG is supposed to be the constructor and the LG G4 has been presented in april whereas the G2/G3 had been presented in august. Then, Google I/O is coming one month earlier than last year, which correspond to the earlier presentation of the G4. Finaly, Nexus devices are selling badly this year and a new N5 will not compete the N6.

So do you think it's possible ?

Also, what are the most developers friendly devices/constructor ?


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

Raiden350 said:


> Don't you think that the new Nexus can be presented at the Google I/O this month ?
> Indeed, LG is supposed to be the constructor and the LG G4 has been presented in april whereas the G2/G3 had been presented in august. Then, Google I/O is coming one month earlier than last year, which correspond to the earlier presentation of the G4. Finaly, Nexus devices are selling badly this year and a new N5 will not compete the N6.
> 
> So do you think it's possible ?
> ...

Click to collapse



There's been rumors over the last few months that Huawei will be making a Nexus device, and the assumption is that it would be more in-line with the pricing of the Nexus 4/5. However there have also been rumors of LG making a 2nd gen Nexus 5 with updated specs to cater to those who don't want a phone that would make even Zack Morris say "Damn, that's a big phone!". And then there's rumors that say both Huawei and LG will be making a Nexus device.

But these are merely rumors.


----------



## ubigred (May 6, 2015)

Any significant rumors on the Note 5?


----------



## FluxionFluff (May 6, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Any significant rumors on the Note 5?

Click to collapse



Only rumors I've heard is a 5.9" screen with 4k resolution, 4100mAh battery, and USB Type-C port, vs the microUSB ports that are around now, besides iPhones as their ports have always been different. Take it with a grain of salt since it's not confirmed info to my knowledge.

No idea on the SD slot or removable back will still remain. There haven't been any reports to suggest otherwise though.


----------



## ubigred (May 6, 2015)

FluxionFluff said:


> Only rumors I've heard is a 5.9" screen with 4k resolution, 4100mAh battery, and USB Type-C port, vs the microUSB ports that are around now, besides iPhones as their ports have always been different. Take it with a grain of salt since it's not confirmed info to my knowledge.

Click to collapse



Yea saw that on the Christian Tech site.  I'll probably just stick with the Note 4. Lollipop has not impressed me at all


----------



## FluxionFluff (May 6, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Yea saw that on the Christian Tech site.  I'll probably just stick with the Note 4. Lollipop has not impressed me at all

Click to collapse



I've heard there's been all sorts of issues with Lollipop and most of phones on the market don't even have it yet (heard only like 10% or so of phones have it). My S3 is still on Kitkat (Android 4.4.2), though it won't be getting Lollipop anyway since it's so old. Google's apparently gonna be announced Android M at I/O this year too, so wonder where that'll put Lollipop, considering the lack of implementation thus far.

If the 5.9" display is true for one, I do wonder if it'll have the same size footprint as the Note 4 or will be larger? I think it would be possible to cram a larger screen into a smaller frame, if there's smaller bezels and such. Considering that the Note 4 has a smaller footprint, compared to the iPhone 6+, which has a smaller 5.5" display.


----------



## Planterz (May 6, 2015)

FluxionFluff said:


> If the 5.9" display is true for one, I do wonder if it'll have the same size footprint as the Note 4 or will be larger? I think it would be possible to cram a larger screen into a smaller frame, if there's smaller bezels and such. Considering that the Note 4 has a smaller footprint, compared to the iPhone 6+, which has a smaller 5.5" display.

Click to collapse



The Note 4 has a 74.39% screen-to-body ratio, and the Note 3 has a 74.78% ratio. That's really high, especially considering the physical buttons. A 5.9" screen would definitely mean a bigger overall footprint. In comparison, the G3 has a 75.22% ratio, while the G4 is only 72.46%. Very, very few phones have higher screen-to-body ratios than 75%.


----------



## force70 (May 7, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's a T-Mobile one, so no worries there. Obviously I don't give a rodents rectum about tripping KNOX (not on a phone I got for $70).
> 
> The CF Autoroot is for a previous firmware version; I suspect that doesn't matter, but I haven't come across anything saying one way or the other. I guess I can always flash the older firmware with Odin. I'm just not all that familiar with Samsungs (despite having owned one for a while). Plus I've had like 2 days to try and read up on 2 years of development, so I've got a lot of catching up to do. I only just read that I can flash stuff meant for i9505 GS4's since internally they're identical. I was wondering why the T-Mobile specific GS4 forum was filled with tumbleweeds and hardly any development.

Click to collapse



I had an s4...could flash all the Tmo stuff and at stuff (well before they killed the boot loader lol) on my Canadian one. Cf auto root isn't firmware specific only device specific... I I used the same file on my note 4 rooting KK and LP. Zero issues.

I would recommend using Odin 3.09 or 3.10...just use the AP button for both firmware or root.

Hit me up on  PM if I can lend a hand with anything. Lots of Sammy experience here lol.


Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3

---------- Post added at 09:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 PM ----------




FluxionFluff said:


> Only rumors I've heard is a 5.9" screen with 4k resolution, 4100mAh battery, and USB Type-C port, vs the microUSB ports that are around now, besides iPhones as their ports have always been different. Take it with a grain of salt since it's not confirmed info to my knowledge.
> 
> No idea on the SD slot or removable back will still remain. There haven't been any reports to suggest otherwise though.

Click to collapse



5.9" screen+SD card support+removable battery= sign me up lol.

Front firing stereo speakers would be sweet also...kinda used to them now on the nexus

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## Planterz (May 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had an s4...could flash all the Tmo stuff and at stuff (well before they killed the boot loader lol) on my Canadian one. Cf auto root isn't firmware specific only device specific... I I used the same file on my note 4 rooting KK and LP. Zero issues.
> 
> I would recommend using Odin 3.09 or 3.10...just use the AP button for both firmware or root.
> 
> Hit me up on  PM if I can lend a hand with anything. Lots of Sammy experience here lol.

Click to collapse



Yep, just finished rooting and flashed TWRP. After the 3rd time CF Autoroot failed I was getting worried...until I realized my Galaxy Light was still USB tethered. Once I stopped trying to root the wrong phone, it couldn't have gone any easier. I can't play around with ROMs tonight though; I'm off to the theater to see one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Zack.TheDark (May 7, 2015)

Saygus my next phone. ?


----------



## Lunoxi (May 7, 2015)

*HTC One M8 / HTC Desire Eye*

Hay guys!  

I've got one little quesion. I'm going to buy a new smartphone and I have no idea which should I choose. My previous was from HTC, that's why I want something from HTC again. I'm wondering about two mobiles: HTC One M8 and HTC Desire Eye. 

Unfortunatelly I don't know which of them is better and which should I buy. I don't have special needs.. It should be quite fast, has a good camera and battery life is also important.  Or just maybe I should buy another phone. What about use more money and buy M9? I thinking also about it, but I heart that difference is really small between M8 and M9.. Any opinion?

Please, help me!


----------



## FluxionFluff (May 8, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The Note 4 has a 74.39% screen-to-body ratio, and the Note 3 has a 74.78% ratio. That's really high, especially considering the physical buttons. A 5.9" screen would definitely mean a bigger overall footprint. In comparison, the G3 has a 75.22% ratio, while the G4 is only 72.46%. Very, very few phones have higher screen-to-body ratios than 75%.

Click to collapse



That's a good point. I just hope that it won't be as big as the Nexus 6. That thing is a giant...  Then again, the chances of me getting a phone in phablet territory, is pretty slim, since I'm not super interested in getting a phone that's 5.5"+. Is the G4 technically in phablet territory? I've held the G3 before and that's pushing it for me, in terms of size since I have small hands. I can probably deal with it if everything else in the device is worth the extra size or whatnot.



force70 said:


> 5.9" screen+SD card support+removable battery= sign me up lol.
> 
> Front firing stereo speakers would be sweet also...kinda used to them now on the nexus
> 
> Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3

Click to collapse



I think people would have a heart attack (lawl) if Samsung goes on the same route as with the S6. It's one thing with the S line, which seems to cater more towards the mainstream market, vs the Note line markets towards a more niche market. It would be nice if both those features remain, but I also wouldn't be surprised if they do go away since with the exception of the LG G4, every flagship phone this year (thus far) doesn't have a removeable back.

Front facing speakers would be interesting, though... where would Samsung put them? Take away the capacitive buttons? I have a feeling that it's much more likely that they'll move it to the bottom, like with the S6, as the physical home button and capacitive buttons have been signatures with all their devices thus far.


----------



## s8freak (May 8, 2015)

Zack.TheDark said:


> Saygus my next phone. ?

Click to collapse



Did you prepay?  If so what's your time line for receiving the device? I'm very interested in that phone


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S3*

I own an Samsung Galaxy S3 and I am pretty happy with it!
No need to buy an new one


----------



## Zack.TheDark (May 8, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Did you prepay?  If so what's your time line for receiving the device? I'm very interested in that phone

Click to collapse



Yes, I prepaid. The phone is currently not available for purchase until mid-june because they want to start a marketing campaign for it. They said via twitter that people who pre-registered will have their devices shipped in a couple weeks (May 22nd). Shipping will be 2-3 day, and the delivery cost for USA is relatively cheap (4-6 dollars).


----------



## s8freak (May 9, 2015)

Zack.TheDark said:


> Yes, I prepaid. The phone is currently not available for purchase until mid-june because they want to start a marketing campaign for it. They said via twitter that people who pre-registered will have their devices shipped in a couple weeks (May 22nd). Shipping will be 2-3 day, and the delivery cost for USA is relatively cheap (4-6 dollars).

Click to collapse



That just might be my next device


----------



## Zack.TheDark (May 9, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> That just might be my next device

Click to collapse



Imdying of anxiety waiting for May 22nd to arrive.


----------



## GOTFrogqc (May 9, 2015)

I have a Samsung Galaxy note 2 and it's dying, phone part doesnt work anymore, phone power off when it reaches any where between 50% and 20% battery.  Im looking for something in 5.5" screen, easy root and nice rom support (+1 if Omnirom supported)  need good battery life (removable batt is a plus) and resistant, I'm a bit rough with my phones.  It will need to last me at least 2 years, I cannot get a subsidized phone from my carrier because of my grand-fathered plan.  I'm currently looking at the Oneplus One and the LG G3, been reading a lot of bad stories about the OPO about the screen and I'm getting scared.  

I use my phone for Streaming music 8+ hrs/day, video, e-reader, games, photos, office suite

Need a phone fast so I don't think I can wait for the G4, trying to keep price low, needs to work on the Bell Mobility network

What are my choices right now the G3 is in front of the pack what else is there that meets my needs.


----------



## obscuresword (May 9, 2015)

GOTFrogqc said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy note 2 and it's dying, phone part doesnt work anymore, phone power off when it reaches any where between 50% and 20% battery.  Im looking for something in 5.5" screen, easy root and nice rom support (+1 if Omnirom supported)  need good battery life (removable batt is a plus) and resistant, I'm a bit rough with my phones.  It will need to last me at least 2 years, I cannot get a subsidized phone from my carrier because of my grand-fathered plan.  I'm currently looking at the Oneplus One and the LG G3, been reading a lot of bad stories about the OPO about the screen and I'm getting scared.
> 
> I use my phone for Streaming music 8+ hrs/day, video, e-reader, games, photos, office suite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you able to get the Note 4?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Scutariu (May 9, 2015)

Right now I have the i9195(s4 mini),and..  I'm very happy with it


----------



## s8freak (May 9, 2015)

GOTFrogqc said:


> I have a Samsung Galaxy note 2 and it's dying, phone part doesnt work anymore, phone power off when it reaches any where between 50% and 20% battery.  Im looking for something in 5.5" screen, easy root and nice rom support (+1 if Omnirom supported)  need good battery life (removable batt is a plus) and resistant, I'm a bit rough with my phones.  It will need to last me at least 2 years, I cannot get a subsidized phone from my carrier because of my grand-fathered plan.  I'm currently looking at the Oneplus One and the LG G3, been reading a lot of bad stories about the OPO about the screen and I'm getting scared.
> 
> I use my phone for Streaming music 8+ hrs/day, video, e-reader, games, photos, office suite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had my OnePlusOne for a few months now and it's tough as nails all you need is a tempered screen protector. 
It's a beast of a phone for the money and in my opinion you won't find a finer device for the amount spent. 
Tons of development for it and excellent battery life


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 9, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> That just might be my next device

Click to collapse



It would be mine if it did not cost $600.


----------



## llnitoll (May 9, 2015)

Something with 2 gigs at least


----------



## force70 (May 10, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> It would be mine if it did not cost $600.

Click to collapse



$600 is cheap for a smartphone these days..you should have seen the bill for my nexus here in Canada lol.

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (May 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> $600 is cheap for a smartphone these days..you should have seen the bill for my nexus here in Canada lol.
> 
> Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3

Click to collapse



You have the money you ain't got nothing to spend it on being snowed in 9 months a year LOL 
6 bills for that kind of phone is actually cheap 
I think I'll pick it up in June why not?


----------



## force70 (May 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> You have the money you ain't got nothing to spend it on being snowed in 9 months a year LOL
> 6 bills for that kind of phone is actually cheap
> I think I'll pick it up in June why not?

Click to collapse



It was almost 30 here today  and i was happily sweating  my a$$ off in it lol...dont miss  winter  one bit. Whats your take on the G4 freak?

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (May 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> It was almost 30 here today  and i was happily sweating  my a$$ off in it lol...dont miss  winter  one bit. Whats your take on the G4 freak?
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



I'm not an LG fan @force70 but I just saw today there was root apk for the AT&T S6 now so now I'm torn. 
A friend of mine has the S6 edge and it's a fantastic device. 
Almost 30f? It was 93f here the other day YUCK!!!! My wife and I are moving North in a couple years I Hate this heat


----------



## pogano_celjade (May 10, 2015)

*G4\G Pro 2\G3*

I really want G4. I love the LG! But every single flagship phone cost too much for me and people in my country...  But, G3 isn't a bad phone so my next phone will be G3 or G Pro 2.
Now I have G2, but I don't understand why G2 have a better score on AnTuTu then G3? Is it G3 realy slower phone?


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (May 10, 2015)

pogano_celjade said:


> I really want G4. I love the LG! But every single flagship phone cost too much for me and people in my country...  But, G3 isn't a bad phone so my next phone will be G3 or G Pro 2.
> Now I have G2, but I don't understand why G2 have a better score on AnTuTu then G3? Is it G3 realy slower phone?

Click to collapse



G2 and G3 are pretty similar except G3 has a higher screen resolution and a higher clocked CPU... Honestly,it isn't worth an upgrade, you can overclock the G2 to the speed or even faster then the G3... So really your paying 500+ for a higher screen resolution...


----------



## pogano_celjade (May 10, 2015)

And 1gb ram more (32gb version).
But why G2 have a better score on AnTuTu then G3? Is it G2 really faster phone then G3?


----------



## zelendel (May 10, 2015)

pogano_celjade said:


> And 1gb ram more (32gb version).
> But why G2 have a better score on AnTuTu then G3? Is it G2 really faster phone then G3?

Click to collapse



Don't pay attention to those scores.  They are meaningless.  They can be inflated but have no real impact on performance.


----------



## pogano_celjade (May 10, 2015)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 10, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm not an LG fan @force70 but I just saw today there was root apk for the AT&T S6 now so now I'm torn.
> A friend of mine has the S6 edge and it's a fantastic device.
> Almost 30f? It was 93f here the other day YUCK!!!! My wife and I are moving North in a couple years I Hate this heat

Click to collapse




30degrees Celsius. Like 80some F. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------




pogano_celjade said:


> I really want G4. I love the LG! But every single flagship phone cost too much for me and people in my country...  But, G3 isn't a bad phone so my next phone will be G3 or G Pro 2.
> 
> Now I have G2, but I don't understand why G2 have a better score on AnTuTu then G3? Is it G3 realy slower phone?

Click to collapse




Keep the g2. Nothing really bad about it compared to the new stuff yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayex (May 10, 2015)

*OPO vs G3*

Hello friends. I have been using my OPO for 7 months. Few weeks ago touch issues appeared. Now I'm going through RMA process and I'm wondering of selling received OPO to buy something else is good idea. OPO is great, but after that touch problems I lost trust to it. I thought about LG G3. It has great camera (which is important to me), good battery, IR, removable battery, expandable storage and is little bit smaller. I've heard that it has good rom, but it has also CM official nightlies, so maybe there won't be problem with custom roms (I really like CM, and custom roms). What do you think? Is there someone who switched from OPO to G3 or vice versa?


----------



## android1288 (May 10, 2015)

Suggest me a phone under 15000[Indian rupees]

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nifty_mats (May 10, 2015)

Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.

Right now I'm thinking about:
1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
2. Moto E 2nd gen,
3. Lenovo A5000,
4. Huawei Honor 4c, &
5. Redmi 2

Any other suggestions? Which will be the best out of these or any other fone u suggest me to buy??

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (May 11, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about:
> 1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
> ...

Click to collapse



I like the Sony E4G, Moto E 2nd (4g version only), and Lenovo A5000. If I were to chose myself I would pick the Sony even though the Lenovo is the best lol. To be honest they all are pretty good just depends on which is the cheapest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## flynmoose (May 11, 2015)

*Planning ahead - After Verizon Note 2*

Had a scare over the weekend with a bad battery that made me think my Verizon Note 2 was done for.

Back up and running on the Note 2 and not particularly in a hurry to upgrade - in fact, would like to wait until fall for some contract reasons (small business lots of lines that I'm trying to wittle down).

But - this weekend made me realize that I need to have a plan in the can for the inevitable lost/stolen or dead phone.  If Note 4 was rootable, that would be my no-brainer standby.  As it stands now, I was going to buy a certified pre-owned Note 3 from Verizon today.

Need a daily driver, love the stylus but could live without it since I also have a Note10.1 Tab.  REALLY feel trapped in a locked down phone, but guess I could live with it if I had to.  Biz traveller on the road 25-50% of the time, largish hands (can't type on my wife's iPhone 4 or 5 to save my life) so I like a bigger screen.  I keep an Otterbox Defender on my Note 2 which is quite large and I don't mind.  Really like having microSD slot - saved my bacon many a time when screwing around with ROMS.  

If I had to make a shift in the next 6 months, is there a better choice than a Note 3 for my needs?  Are the moddable, rommable days of yore coming to an end in Android land.


----------



## force70 (May 11, 2015)

Note 4 is def rootable...since last October/when it was launched we had root?



Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## nifty_mats (May 11, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I like the Sony E4G, Moto E 2nd (4g version only), and Lenovo A5000. If I were to chose myself I would pick the Sony even though the Lenovo is the best lol. To be honest they all are pretty good just depends on which is the cheapest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm also thinking abt the Sony E4g Dual sim. It's a pretty gud fone though. I just if u ppl cud giv any other gud suggestions wich I cud go for.

Another fone wich I'm thinking of is the Huawei Honor 4c. How r Huawei fones? Are they gud?

Also, how's Lenovo? I heard battery is not optimised properly & they heat up a lott. Is it true?

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GOTFrogqc (May 11, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Are you able to get the Note 4?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



wanted to try something other than Samsung


OPOfreak said:


> I've had my OnePlusOne for a few months now and it's tough as nails all you need is a tempered screen protector.
> It's a beast of a phone for the money and in my opinion you won't find a finer device for the amount spent.
> Tons of development for it and excellent battery life

Click to collapse



I'm now afraid of the screen issues that I keep reading about.


----------



## s8freak (May 11, 2015)

GOTFrogqc said:


> wanted to try something other than Samsung
> 
> 
> I'm now afraid of the screen issues that I keep reading about.

Click to collapse



I've had mine for several months and zero issues


----------



## baiju2012 (May 11, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> Hi guys wanna buy a 4.5-5 inch android fone under Rs.13,000/- for my dad. Suggest the best one.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking about:
> 1. Sony E4g 4.7 inch,
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you looked into Xiaomi Mi 4i? It is one of the best spec  phones in India under Rs. 13000.


----------



## nifty_mats (May 11, 2015)

baiju2012 said:


> Have you looked into Xiaomi Mi 4i? It is one of the best spec  phones in India under Rs. 13000.

Click to collapse



But my dad wants a compact fone. Saw the Sony E4g today at Sony store. Awesome compact fone with an awesome processor. I loved it. 

Pic below shows the Sony E4 (5 in.) & E4g (4.7 in.). E4g has the better processor with MT6752 vs E4's MT6582.







Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (May 11, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> But my dad wants a compact fone. Saw the Sony E4g today at Sony store. Awesome compact fone with an awesome processor. I loved it.
> 
> Pic below shows the Sony E4 (5 in.) & E4g (4.7 in.). E4g has the better processor with MT6752 vs E4's MT6582.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should show it to him and see what he thinks (unless it is a gift).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Red One (May 11, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I currently have an LG G3. I'm wanting to get a new phone (T-Mobile JUMP!), but I'm torn on what to get. I want better performance for sure, but is it worth it to go to the G4 or S6? I was reading that the S6 will lack development interest due to Exynos, plus a locked bootloader. But then the G3 doesn't have sustained support. Seems like the developers just got on it to satisfy their curiosity, made a ROM, and hopped onto the next phone.  I'm afraid the same thing will happen to the G4.

Also, I read that the G4 will use slower memory due to it being incompatible with the GPU (or CPU, can't remember). I think the memory was about 25Mb/s slower than the S6. Also, they are using a 6-core vs the S6's 8 cores. But that bootloader/Exynos issue has me concerned, or else the S6 would be a clear choice.

Anyone have any suggestions? Not saying price isn't an issue, but I also want the performance. Not worried about removable batteries or SD cards. Also the S6 Edge is not something I want.

My choices aren't limited to those 2 phones. It just seems those 2 are the current top performers.


----------



## marci2oo9 (May 11, 2015)

i will not change my device  i love my Note 3 and the system by Audax


----------



## saurabh88 (May 12, 2015)

i dropped my first ever owned iphone 6 plus.after using it for 2 moths and coming from android family from the day 1 when it was ported to my beloved htc hd2 i am quite happy with i0s 8 with some minor adjustment.
but now aplle ask me to give 28k INR to get it replaced which is bad economic decision.
al though want to keep that apple what should i do?
1 sell the phone and dump the cash on another android phone
2 get it repaired by local guy with FIRST COPY SCREEN.dont know much about it
3.get it replaced by apple which is less likely i will do it


----------



## LoneWolfSK (May 12, 2015)

Best buy Chinese smartphone under $200 in your opinion?


----------



## Kingxteam (May 12, 2015)

Good question~ In fact , firstly I want to change to iPhone6 because of it camera… However, after I engaged Android development, I change my mind and want to use Nexus. But in daily use, may be I will use Yotaphone because of it ink screen can save lots power~

Sent from my MI 2 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Bdany (May 12, 2015)

I'm looking for a phone which remains usable after encrypting its internal storage.  My M7 lags a lot after encrypting it, and I've read the same about M8, Nexus 5/6 too.

Maybe iPhones or Galaxy S6 are the only phones I should consider buying?

Thanks in advance


----------



## TGiFallen (May 13, 2015)

Probably a 1+1 or the flagship Samsung model, That or a nexus phone if Google Fi comes to Canada.


----------



## simonbigwave (May 13, 2015)

Red One said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I currently have an LG G3. I'm wanting to get a new phone (T-Mobile JUMP!), but I'm torn on what to get. I want better performance for sure, but is it worth it to go to the G4 or S6? I was reading that the S6 will lack development interest due to Exynos, plus a locked bootloader. But then the G3 doesn't have sustained support. Seems like the developers just got on it to satisfy their curiosity, made a ROM, and hopped onto the next phone.  I'm afraid the same thing will happen to the G4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



IMO i think S6 is overpriced.  interesting to hear ur feedback about LG.  I would prefer an S5 over an S6 if I had the choice.  seems to have better value. If not an S5,  for me I would probably get the HTC M8 or M9 when my phone contract renewal comes up. a few my friends who were on Samsung have already switched to HTC, and they gave good overall feedback on it.


----------



## HarryJames (May 13, 2015)

I think Microsoft lumia is best mobile because it is  very good and never be hanked
and it is a window phone.


----------



## sgspluss (May 13, 2015)

I have got the xperia z1 one week ago... Its a powerfull phone and will stick on it firstly 

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Z1


----------



## wcomhelp (May 13, 2015)

Lumia 1020! Best phone ever.


Sent from board express on my Nokia Lumia 1020. Best phone ever!


----------



## force70 (May 13, 2015)

wcomhelp said:


> Lumia 1020! Best phone ever.
> 
> 
> Sent from board express on my Nokia Lumia 1020. Best phone ever!

Click to collapse



Best camera perhaps but best phone?  Now that's funny right there

Sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4,3,2 or S3


----------



## thibistin (May 13, 2015)

Hello 

Plz what do you suggest me , UMI HAMMER or ELEPHONE P6000?? 

and is P6000 IS a little robust/strong phone or no ?


----------



## electech13 (May 14, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> You have the money you ain't got nothing to spend it on being snowed in 9 months a year LOL
> 6 bills for that kind of phone is actually cheap
> I think I'll pick it up in June why not?

Click to collapse



Please tell me that was sarcastic joke... Cuz many actually believe that! Snow 9 months a year! Lol! 
In Toronto, now a days lucky (or unlucky) if it's 2 or 3 months now and so many northern States actually get waaay colder and get much more snow then us.. It's not always cold at all.. Just last week 31c here (89f)

People think we all live in igloos in it - 20 all year round... Lol


----------



## thebestappgames (May 14, 2015)

thibistin said:


> Hello
> 
> Plz what do you suggest me , UMI HAMMER or ELEPHONE P6000??
> 
> and is P6000 IS a little robust/strong phone or no ?

Click to collapse



My friend has used it but he did'nt like it much. It's just fine nothing special about it and about robustness I would say it is okk.


----------



## zelendel (May 14, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Please tell me that was sarcastic joke... Cuz many actually believe that! Snow 9 months a year! Lol!
> In Toronto, now a days lucky (or unlucky) if it's 2 or 3 months now and so many northern States actually get waaay colder and get much more snow then us.. It's not always cold at all.. Just last week 31c here (89f)
> 
> People think we all live in igloos in it - 20 all year round... Lol

Click to collapse



Man I know your pain.  I even had to to explain to my cousin that calling me is not an international call.


----------



## Mayex (May 14, 2015)

Hello. I'm going to change my OPO because of it is too big and touchscreen issue drives me crazy. Im thinking about sgs5.
I'm just curious if cm12.1 is better than stock ROM on s5.
I've herd that there is no official Samsung's kernel source support, so custom ROMs are garbage.
It that true? I love CM, and I want my future phone to run CM smoothly as nexuses or 1+1.
What about s5 camera cm vs stock? Is battery good in s5 cm12/12.1? Are customs stable on it?
I want something 5.2' good battery and good cm12.1 support.


----------



## thibistin (May 14, 2015)

thebestappgames said:


> My friend has used it but he did'nt like it much. It's just fine nothing special about it and about robustness I would say it is okk.

Click to collapse



THanks fro responding , but I want to know what is the average life for chineese smartphone , this is my first experience with this smartphones ^^


----------



## 350Rocket (May 14, 2015)

I doubt you could guess at that. Some light last 6 months and others 6 years. There may be a higher chance of earlier failure from those cheaper brands. 

I have a 4.5 year old HTC desire my friend owned since new, works perfect still. And I got a free iphone 3gs probably about the same as also working fine although I don't know the history on it. 
I know of a couple iPhone 4s that died around a year old. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 14, 2015)

Had a D802 ,wanted to try ios a bit ,after 1 month with an iphone 5c ,came back to Android ,can't live with apple's small screens and very short battery life.
Just got a G2 again 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 15, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Please tell me that was sarcastic joke... Cuz many actually believe that! Snow 9 months a year! Lol!
> In Toronto, now a days lucky (or unlucky) if it's 2 or 3 months now and so many northern States actually get waaay colder and get much more snow then us.. It's not always cold at all.. Just last week 31c here (89f)
> 
> People think we all live in igloos in it - 20 all year round... Lol

Click to collapse



Winter sucked this year though, long and cold. Its not like when I was a kid of course but it still sucks lol.

Freak is just razzin me...he  just jealous lol..he loves the snow but lives in Cali.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## James.Markham0757 (May 15, 2015)

*Note 5*

Should we wait at this point or go for the Note 4? Been debating this for a while now. Currently rocking The S5


----------



## s8freak (May 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> Winter sucked this year though, long and cold. Its not like when I was a kid of course but it still sucks lol.
> 
> Freak is just razzin me...he  just jealous lol..he loves the snow but lives in Cali.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



LOL 25 degrees at 8270ft and snowing in the middle of May that is my oldest son we went fishing today and it was GORGEOUS I loved every cold minute @force70


----------



## thebestappgames (May 15, 2015)

thibistin said:


> THanks fro responding , but I want to know what is the average life for chineese smartphone , this is my first experience with this smartphones ^^

Click to collapse



According to my experience I can say that some of the chinese Smartphones do last for atleast 2-3 years like Xiaomi, Gionee and others .  But it also depends on how you take care of it like in Iphone even if you drop it 3-4 times normally it won't do any harm but in chinese phones there can be. But there is one advantage of them that they  cost less for good configuration and you can change the phone after 1-2 years.


----------



## shubh_007 (May 15, 2015)

thibistin said:


> THanks fro responding , but I want to know what is the average life for chineese smartphone , this is my first experience with this smartphones ^^

Click to collapse



Whatever you buy go for a phone with snapdragon processors if you care about updating your phone to latest Android version and community support. Those in house made Chinese socs suck. They are very slow in getting updates.


----------



## miain (May 15, 2015)

*Phone for browsing interwebs*

Do you chaps have any recommendations for a smart phone, mainly for browsing and instant messaging? I don't really play games on it but I do use it for navigation and bluetooth music streaming. A decent size screen would be desirable.
I'm thinking it doesn't need a massively processor, but ram is more important.
I've been using an LGL22 but I've pretty much bricked it as I wasn't 100% happy with the ROM i had on it.
I'm in the UK and I'll probably be getting it from a particular internet auction site


----------



## electech13 (May 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> Winter sucked this year though, long and cold. Its not like when I was a kid of course but it still sucks lol.
> 
> Freak is just razzin me...he  just jealous lol..he loves the snow but lives in Cali.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Yes it did.. For the cold anyways.. We still only got about 4 real snowfalls.. But yes the "deep" cold was prevalent and long but that was last two years due to that "polar vortex" bringing down the Arctic air. 
 We are supposed to go back to normal now for future winters.. 

***sorry but gonna veer off on tangent for a minute lol***

And normal.. What is that, lol? I'm not sure how old you are and where u live but in the GTA it's beyond INCREDIBLE just how much our winters have changed in a mere 20 years! 

If you grew up here like I did, when I was young it was full winter (snow and cold) right from November to March.. Lots of snow, staying on ground the whole time and never a day above 0. And for us skaters/hockey there were outdoor rinks EVERYWHERE and lasted months... 

Now (with a small exception these last two years) our winters are vastly different! Heck,  do you remember the two years prior to these last two? Only a couple of snowfalls.. Total accumulation was tiny.. Multiple days above freezing.. Heck several "mild"  spring like days.. A ton of rain! Yes rain! In the winter.. WTF? 
And bye bye rinks.. There hasn't been any outdoor (man made no special cooling equipment) ones in over a decade! They would try but never lasted more then 3 days.. 

This kind of climate change I wouldn't have expected in my life or a century let alone a few years! 

Not to get into a climate debate in here, lol but I truly believe that there is no question about "global warming" and that it really can't even be debated.. The only thing that should be debated, (and is) .. Is if *we* are the main cause of it? .. That is a good question.. But is weather drastically changing all over the world? No freakin' doubt!

####

PS *sorry to the thread and anyone who sees this as it is off topic lol* - but to get back on topic... 

Next phone or worth considering?  - G4, my Note4 still rocks... Note5 when released, M9 (maybe but I haven't tested yet), my Nexus6 is good and recommend it too for those who like the "big phablet phones) and lastly the S6.. It is truly amazing and big step for Sammy but no battery/SD is big for some.. As is Exynos soc (not Snapdragon) and it has a couple bugs to get fixed (happening as we speak)


----------



## android1288 (May 15, 2015)

Htc 626g or lenovo p70???

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (May 15, 2015)

android1288 said:


> Htc 626g or lenovo p70???
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



P70 because it has more ram,  and a bigger battery.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## siuL_R (May 16, 2015)

*LeTV Le Max*

for already ... my choice goes to LeTV Le Max. 
but until then it will sure to leave many more mobiles.


Sent from my SGN 3


----------



## thibistin (May 16, 2015)

Hello

Plz I want buy a phone like LG G2 EUROPEAN VERSION , the specs of the phone is:
-ram 2g
- cpu quad core
-support RADIO FM
- ANDROID 5.0 
-average quality of camera 
-support OTG CABLE
- price < 180 $


----------



## obscuresword (May 16, 2015)

thibistin said:


> Hello
> 
> Plz I want buy a phone like LG G2 EUROPEAN VERSION , the specs of the phone is:
> -ram 2g
> ...

Click to collapse



You might have to go up a bit in price. The only phone I can think of is the Zenfone 2 ZE551ML (2GB of ram variant) http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5543&idPhone2=6917 compares pretty well. Forgot about the Alcatel Idol 3. Reviewers have praised it so far. http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=5543&idPhone2=7081 it is a weaker in terms of performance though

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 16, 2015)

thibistin said:


> Hello
> 
> Plz I want buy a phone like LG G2 EUROPEAN VERSION , the specs of the phone is:
> -ram 2g
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto g 2014 but in term of performance i would say in average..

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nifty_mats (May 16, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> P70 because it has more ram,  and a bigger battery.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How are Lenovo phones?? Heard they hv 2 main problems:

1. Most of the models die around the 1 yr mark, &
2. Though they give gigantic batteries(4000 mah), their Batteries are not efficient & optimised well & are equivalent to 2500-3000 mah batteries of other oem's. Is it true??

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (May 16, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> How are Lenovo phones?? Heard they hv 2 main problems:
> 
> 1. Most of the models die around the 1 yr mark, &
> 2. Though they give gigantic batteries(4000 mah), their Batteries are not efficient & optimised well & are equivalent to 2500-3000 mah batteries of other oem's. Is it true??
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't heard of any those problems. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (May 17, 2015)

any known issues with HTC phones?


----------



## nifty_mats (May 17, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> any known issues with HTC phones?

Click to collapse



HTC M9 camera is bad due to lack of OIS. Not well optimised at all. Pics are dull & lifeless. Rest of the fone is awesomeee though. If u can live with a not-so-gud camera, then u can take the HTC M9.
Rest u hv to pay a premium for their fones down the range too. Though performance is gud. 

Though I owned only 1 HTC phone till date, I'd say it left a deep impression on me. All I'll say is that the experience will be like their tagline- Quietly brilliant.

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DJ SNap (May 17, 2015)

Hi! 
I'm looking for exchange for my S2. I also have S5 (I have two phones - dual sim is not an option).
I done some research and I found couple of interesting models that will be good for me. 

And here comes the list:
- HTC One M8
- HTC One M8s
- LG G3
- Xperia Z2
- Xperia Z3  (only if I find bargain price)

Want I want is - a lot of mods (as possible). 2GB RAM minimum, LTE, microSD Slot or minimum 32GB of internal memory. Rest I think does not matter that much at this. Maybe battery life - 1-2 days will be ok.

Which from the list will u recommend and why? 
Maybe u can recommend one outside the list?


----------



## Soufiansky (May 17, 2015)

DJ SNap said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for exchange for my S2. I also have S5 (I have two phones - dual sim is not an option).
> I done some research and I found couple of interesting models that will be good for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Z3 all the way , if not go with the M8.

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ashvinsingh29 (May 17, 2015)

Buy Yu Yuphoria


----------



## obscuresword (May 17, 2015)

DJ SNap said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking for exchange for my S2. I also have S5 (I have two phones - dual sim is not an option).
> I done some research and I found couple of interesting models that will be good for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can get the Z3 then the next best option is the Z2 as there isn't much difference between the two. Next best option after that is the G3 imo.


----------



## DJ SNap (May 17, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Z3 all the way , if not go with the M8.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





obscuresword said:


> If you can get the Z3 then the next best option is the Z2 as there isn't much difference between the two. Next best option after that is the G3 imo.

Click to collapse




Thank for the answer guys. Can u tell me why Z3? I had Z1 and there was two things making me nervous:
- almost always I had feeling that it will fall out of my hand
- touchscreen was less precise and "fast" then in S2 - did Z3 touchsceen is better?

Is there is any difference between Z3 camera and Z1 camera?


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2015)

DJ SNap said:


> Thank for the answer guys. Can u tell me why Z3? I had Z1 and there was two things making me nervous:
> - almost always I had feeling that it will fall out of my hand
> - touchscreen was less precise and "fast" then in S2 - did Z3 touchsceen is better?
> 
> Is there is any difference between Z3 camera and Z1 camera?

Click to collapse



I highly recommend OnePlusOne I've had mine for several months and this phone is a beast. 
Excellent development lots of memory and great battery and for the price on my opinion it can't be beat


----------



## jeffreylec (May 17, 2015)

I just bought the Moto E 2015 LTE Unlocked (moved from a Note 3 > Nexus 5 > Moto E) and I love it.

I wanted expandable memory, I also wanted to root/unlock bootloader/rom it and this seems like it will eventually get developed. I am interested in helping out the community, I have programmed many things, but nothing like this and wonder how hard it is to start! If anyone could point me in the right direction, that'd be awesome!


----------



## Soufiansky (May 17, 2015)

DJ SNap said:


> Thank for the answer guys. Can u tell me why Z3? I had Z1 and there was two things making me nervous:
> - almost always I had feeling that it will fall out of my hand
> - touchscreen was less precise and "fast" then in S2 - did Z3 touchsceen is better?
> 
> Is there is any difference between Z3 camera and Z1 camera?

Click to collapse



The Z3 have a stunning battery life , you can get 2 days of mid-heavy usage. Great performace and beautiful design, lollipop is available too. Yes , the camera improved from Z1 to Z3. So i highly recommend you this phone.
One small note : if you got it , buy a case , the phone is all screen and a drop can kill it , quite fragile.
Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (May 17, 2015)

DJ SNap said:


> Thank for the answer guys. Can u tell me why Z3? I had Z1 and there was two things making me nervous:
> - almost always I had feeling that it will fall out of my hand
> - touchscreen was less precise and "fast" then in S2 - did Z3 touchsceen is better?
> 
> Is there is any difference between Z3 camera and Z1 camera?

Click to collapse



The Z3 is still kind of slippery (due to the glass back), and the touch screen is a lot better.  Here is a camera comparison: http://www.gsmarena.com/piccmp.php3?idType=3&idPhone1=6849&idPhone2=6539&idPhone3=5753. It seems that it got a bit better. 

The reason why I would chose the Z3 over everything else is because of battery life (blows the other choices out of the water), design, and the compactness of the phone (compared to the others). http://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3. http://www.gsmarena.com/battery-test.php3, http://www.phonearena.com/phones/benchmarks (here it compares a little bit of everything.)


----------



## simonbigwave (May 18, 2015)

nifty_mats said:


> HTC M9 camera is bad due to lack of OIS. Not well optimised at all. Pics are dull & lifeless. Rest of the fone is awesomeee though. If u can live with a not-so-gud camera, then u can take the HTC M9.
> Rest u hv to pay a premium for their fones down the range too. Though performance is gud.
> 
> Though I owned only 1 HTC phone till date, I'd say it left a deep impression on me. All I'll say is that the experience will be like their tagline- Quietly brilliant.
> ...

Click to collapse



good to know.  ya for me I really don't care about camera at all,  so looks like htc is on top my wishlist for now.


----------



## thibistin (May 18, 2015)

Hello

Plz I want you advice about two phones , I hesitate between LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL and chineese smartphone  UMI HAMMER NEW ORIGNIAL ( NOT REFRUBISHED ) , what is Better ? BUY   LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL or BUY A NEW SMARTPHONE  UMI HAMMER ?? 

Thanks


----------



## GOTFrogqc (May 18, 2015)

Earlier I asked about the OPO and the LG G3, where would you rate the OPPO Find 7 compared to these phones.  I've been reading a lot about the other phones and from whatg I'm seeing the OPO's camera is not the best I take a lot of family photo's on the fly with the phone and sure right now my note 2 really sucks, but I would like to be able to take nicer pictures. From what I saw the Find 7 as a really nice camera, it's a really nice looking phonemay have some screen issue, yellow tint at the bottom some units with dead pixels, but so does the OPO.  Samsung phones are really nice and sturdy but the price point is just north of what I'm willing to pay and can't take a subsidized phone from my carrier since I will lose my unlimited data plan.  600$ canadian is pretty much my top.  Sorry for asking again I really find it hard to make up my mind when buying expensive stuff.

So what Im looking for is

Long lasting battery or quick charge
5.5 in screen
sub 600$ canadian
something that will last me 2+ years
something that can take abuse, I always have screen protector and case on phone
good music quality to use with good quality headphones or iem
enough power to play a few games
business suite capable, well all phone do this but it's still needed
Good camera with decent low light capabilities
quiet mode where nothing even notification light get through, this is extremely important
ROOT and quality roms (really love using Omni rom)
Must be able to connect to Bell Mobility
I dont mind refurbished phones but in canada they are hard to find

What I'm looking at right now are the 
Oneplus One
LG G3
OPPO Find 7
other option that fill my need


----------



## thibistin (May 18, 2015)

Hello

Plz I want you advice about phones , I hesitate between LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL and SONY XPERIA Z REFURBISHED ORIGINAL and chineese smartphone UMI HAMMER NEW ORIGNIAL ( NOT REFRUBISHED ) , what is Better ? BUY LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL or  XPERIA Z REFURBISHED ORIGINAL  or BUY A NEW SMARTPHONE UMI HAMMER ?? 

Thanks


----------



## guruguido (May 18, 2015)

I wouldn't post the exact same 7 hours apart, plus a Mod will remove it.
Someone will reply sooner or later, just be patient thibistin.


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2015)

@force70 I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the 128g S6 edge now that there's root and scrosler is starting to build ROMs
Friend of mine has the edge and I'm impressed.
Root and Flashfire thats all I need


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> @force70 I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the 128g S6 edge now that there's root and scrosler is starting to build ROMs
> Friend of mine has the edge and I'm impressed.
> Root and Flashfire thats all I need

Click to collapse



Yeah Scott left the nexus 6 to go to the s6 lol!

What about the opo2?

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yeah Scott left the nexus 6 to go to the s6 lol!
> 
> What about the opo2?
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



I'm not sure I want the OP2 with the Oxygen system. My buddy has the edge and it's awesome


----------



## obscuresword (May 19, 2015)

thibistin said:


> Hello
> 
> Plz I want you advice about phones , I hesitate between LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL and SONY XPERIA Z REFURBISHED ORIGINAL and chineese smartphone UMI HAMMER NEW ORIGNIAL ( NOT REFRUBISHED ) , what is Better ? BUY LG G2 F320 REFURBISHED ORIGINAL or  XPERIA Z REFURBISHED ORIGINAL  or BUY A NEW SMARTPHONE UMI HAMMER ??
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Depends on the refurb job but I'd go with the G2, then the Z. How much is each one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 PM ----------




GOTFrogqc said:


> Earlier I asked about the OPO and the LG G3, where would you rate the OPPO Find 7 compared to these phones.  I've been reading a lot about the other phones and from whatg I'm seeing the OPO's camera is not the best I take a lot of family photo's on the fly with the phone and sure right now my note 2 really sucks, but I would like to be able to take nicer pictures. From what I saw the Find 7 as a really nice camera, it's a really nice looking phonemay have some screen issue, yellow tint at the bottom some units with dead pixels, but so does the OPO.  Samsung phones are really nice and sturdy but the price point is just north of what I'm willing to pay and can't take a subsidized phone from my carrier since I will lose my unlimited data plan.  600$ canadian is pretty much my top.  Sorry for asking again I really find it hard to make up my mind when buying expensive stuff.
> 
> So what Im looking for is
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I believe the G3 has the best camera out of the ones you listed. It should easily last you 2 years and even more.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sonic2911 (May 19, 2015)

Have to buy the phone today, but still choosing between galaxy note 4 (exynos) and galaxy S6, note 4 is $50 cheaper than S6. What's is your choices guys?


----------



## past_pluto (May 19, 2015)

I have an S4 which is fine but touchwiz is the worst designed android I've ever laid hands on. No wonder iPhone is so popular. Stock android is perfect. This is terrible. 

Guess I'll be buying a Nexus 6 soon as I can get the cash together. Miss being on the Galaxy Nexus already. Nothing like AOSP or vanilla android they way it should be done. 

I would love to see google lock down the OS and stop allowing device manufacturers the ability to destroy the design like this. Maybe lollipop will be better but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 19, 2015)

past_pluto said:


> I have an S4 which is fine but touchwiz is the worst designed android I've ever laid hands on. No wonder iPhone is so popular. Stock android is perfect. This is terrible.
> 
> Guess I'll be buying a Nexus 6 soon as I can get the cash together. Miss being on the Galaxy Nexus already. Nothing like AOSP or vanilla android they way it should be done.
> 
> I would love to see google lock down the OS and stop allowing device manufacturers the ability to destroy the design like this. Maybe lollipop will be better but I'm not holding my breath.

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 is so huge. Why don't you wait and see how the nexus 5 2nd gen will be 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## paju1986 (May 19, 2015)

*My next smartphone will be new nexus 5*

My next smartphone will be new nexus 5.

Regards.


----------



## shoey63 (May 19, 2015)

Z3. Ordered today:thumbup:


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> I'm not sure I want the OP2 with the Oxygen system. My buddy has the edge and it's awesome

Click to collapse



I feel silly mentioning this, but you know you won't be "stuck" with OxygenOS. Or are you just finding the 5.5" screen too big and prefer the 5.1" of your old namesake and/or the sexy AMOLED screen? I'm not sold on this "Edge" thing myself.



sonic2911 said:


> Have to buy the phone today, but still choosing between galaxy note 4 (exynos) and galaxy S6, note 4 is $50 cheaper than S6. What's is your choices guys?

Click to collapse



These are 2 very different phones. The Note gives you microSD storage and a removable battery. It's also huge. The S6 doesn't have the SD card slot and the battery is sealed. And it's rather svelte. What's important to you? Are you OK with a brick in your pocket, or do you want something more manageable?



past_pluto said:


> I have an S4 which is fine but touchwiz is the worst designed android I've ever laid hands on. No wonder iPhone is so popular. Stock android is perfect. This is terrible.
> 
> Guess I'll be buying a Nexus 6 soon as I can get the cash together. Miss being on the Galaxy Nexus already. Nothing like AOSP or vanilla android they way it should be done.
> 
> I would love to see google lock down the OS and stop allowing device manufacturers the ability to destroy the design like this. Maybe lollipop will be better but I'm not holding my breath.

Click to collapse



TouchWiz is pretty awful. I'm using Hyperdrive on my newly acquired S4, and although it's definitely better than stock, the UI is still awful. I'd say the awfulness peaked with the S5 and Note 4, but now they're reigning things in with the S6 and LP updates. Still too many useless features and redundancies though.

Google won't (can't) lock down Android. It's open-source. You do understand what that means (and the reason for it), right? I mean, even the Android robot guy is uncopyrighted. 



Edogawa Conan said:


> Nexus 6 is so huge. Why don't you wait and see how the nexus 5 2nd gen will be

Click to collapse



Fair point, but maybe he wants that big of a phone. Myself, I want something huge for my next phone. My OnePlus One is nice and big, but I want something HUGE. 6"+. Either a Nexus 6 or the rumored Sony Xperia Z4 Ultra (or old Z Ultra) or something else that might be released before next year when I'll be able to afford one. Basically I want something that's as big as possible but still fits in my cargo shorts. More than a bit ironic, since I can remember seeing Palm Pre's, iPhones, and BlackBerrys and thinking that I'd never want a phone that big (I had an LG Chocolate 2 at the time). Of course, these days, the thing I do the least frequently with my "phone" is actually make calls with it, and it's basically a portable computer (and more powerful than the computer I owned back then). Still, it makes me chuckle.


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I feel silly mentioning this, but you know you won't be "stuck" with OxygenOS. Or are you just finding the 5.5" screen too big and prefer the 5.1" of your old namesake and/or the sexy AMOLED screen? I'm not sold on this "Edge" thing myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I know I wouldn't be stuck with Oxygen but I've been playing with my friends S6 edge and it's an awesome device.  Now with Root and Flash fire it's not a dead end device. I love my OPO but I do miss some features from the Galaxy. I'll keep my OPO and I've got my S5 sold this week. I'll have 14 days on the Edge to see I'll keep it. Man its just a sexy phone LOL


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Yes I know I wouldn't be stuck with Oxygen but I've been playing with my friends S6 edge and it's an awesome device.  Now with Root and Flash fire it's not a dead end device. I love my OPO but I do miss some features from the Galaxy. I'll keep my OPO and I've got my S5 sold this week. I'll have 14 days on the Edge to see I'll keep it. Man its just a sexy phone LOL

Click to collapse



I hear ya. Milk Music is [email protected]#%ing awesome, and I find myself wishing there was a worthwhile 3rd party alternative to Smart Stay. And Samsung definitely has good camera software; even my crummy 5mp Galaxy Light takes pretty dang good pictures (way better than my 8mp Nexus 4). I just wish TouchWiz wasn't so bloated with redundant features, and wasn't so convoluted and unintuitive with the settings menus. Like S Voice. The device lags because S Voice is waiting for a 2nd Home button press to see if needs to activate. Yet the most instinctive human response some something that is lagging is to press the button again (and again and again). But how do you turn off this function? It's nowhere in the settings menus, you have to load S Voice (which you don't want to effing use) and turn it off in the app's settings. How are you to know this? Probably by googling it, and not figuring out yourself no matter how tech-savvy you are. I mean, everything else under the goddamned planet in TouchWiz seems to have a toggle in Settings, so why wouldn't this, right?

But Milk is awesome. So are replaceable batteries and microSD slots (which the S6/Edge doesn't have...). Honestly, Milk alone makes me glad I have a Samsung or two. The Alice Cooper show used to be the only thing that could keep me sane at work, but Milk gets the job done as good or better (since there's no commercials).


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I hear ya. Milk Music is [email protected]#%ing awesome, and I find myself wishing there was a worthwhile 3rd party alternative to Smart Stay. And Samsung definitely has good camera software; even my crummy 5mp Galaxy Light takes pretty dang good pictures (way better than my 8mp Nexus 4). I just wish TouchWiz wasn't so bloated with redundant features, and wasn't so convoluted and unintuitive with the settings menus. Like S Voice. The device lags because S Voice is waiting for a 2nd Home button press to see if needs to activate. Yet the most instinctive human response some something that is lagging is to press the button again (and again and again). But how do you turn off this function? It's nowhere in the settings menus, you have to load S Voice (which you don't want to effing use) and turn it off in the app's settings. How are you to know this? Probably by googling it, and not figuring out yourself no matter how tech-savvy you are. I mean, everything else under the goddamned planet in TouchWiz seems to have a toggle in Settings, so why wouldn't this, right?
> 
> But Milk is awesome. So are replaceable batteries and microSD slots (which the S6/Edge doesn't have...). Honestly, Milk alone makes me glad I have a Samsung or two. The Alice Cooper show used to be the only thing that could keep me sane at work, but Milk gets the job done as good or better (since there's no commercials).

Click to collapse



I like S voice actually but with root there's several apps that will Uninstall system apps. I love my OPO, however, I miss the TV remote which I used all the time on my s4 and s5. The S6 is supposed to have less bloat the it's predecessors but bloat is easy to get rid of. And of course there is the camera and I think it's better than my wife's Note4 camera. We'll see as I said I have 14 days to get the gist of it and if it doesn't exceed expectations BOOM back it goes.  Ex SD is good but I haven't needed it on my OPO plus I ordered the 128g thats plenty of space.  I guess I'm  just a phone wh&$re I gotta have em LOL


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2015)

sonic2911 said:


> Have to buy the phone today, but still choosing between galaxy note 4 (exynos) and galaxy S6, note 4 is $50 cheaper than S6. What's is your choices guys?

Click to collapse



Note 4, bigger screen, ext SD support and removable battery.

Easy choice

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

---------- Post added at 12:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 PM ----------




Edogawa Conan said:


> Nexus 6 is so huge. Why don't you wait and see how the nexus 5 2nd gen will be
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Its perfect, I love the size.I'm an average sized guy...5 ft 10 200lbs and no issues handling it, I can see if your female or a little fella maybe then its too big but for the average guy shouldn't be a big deal

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## rypemaster (May 19, 2015)

What phones are good for regret-free custom ROMing? ie simple roots, bootloader unlocks, easy warranty recovery etc.

I've got a Nexus 5(which I think is a perfect example of what I want), but I need another(different) phone. I've looked at most flagships and the sheer hoops they make you jump through is ridiculous.

eg. samsung - knox
sony - drm loss
htc - s-on s-off thing


----------



## 350Rocket (May 19, 2015)

I'd recommend a nexus 5 
Idk maybe a one plus one if you don't mind that big? 
I'm not sure how easy it is with LG phones like g2 and newer. I just bought a g2 used and the screen died the day after I got it just from booting into recovery and making a backup. It was rooted and rommed already when I got it and auto rotate didn't work so I was going to try other Roms to see if it was a hardware problem or not. Well I got auto rotate working but now there are vertical lines up and down the right side of the screen. Apparently its pretty common and it's permanent damage. Now its sitting in s drawer until I can afford to have it fixed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2015)

rypemaster said:


> What phones are good for regret-free custom ROMing? ie simple roots, bootloader unlocks, easy warranty recovery etc.
> 
> I've got a Nexus 5(which I think is a perfect example of what I want), but I need another(different) phone. I've looked at most flagships and the sheer hoops they make you jump through is ridiculous.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlusOne hands down


----------



## past_pluto (May 19, 2015)

Will the new Nexus 5 be on Verizon? I'd have bought a nexus 4 or 5 if I could use it on big red. I still have unlimited data and no way I'm getting rid of that.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 19, 2015)

I have the possibility to trade my 32GB LG G2 and get the Nexus 5 (Red by the way ) and with 16GB..
I really want to try a Nexus device but afraid to miss LG camera and battery life..
What to do ?  

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 19, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> OnePlusOne hands down

Click to collapse



So what phone under 5" meets every other OPO spec/feature including cost.


----------



## papa_Lutz (May 19, 2015)

you can get a z3 compact for roughly 350€. Apart from warranty issue with rooting it should fit 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 19, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> So what phone under 5" meets every other OPO spec/feature including cost.

Click to collapse



Probably nothing lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I have the possibility to trade my 32GB LG G2 and get the Nexus 5 (Red by the way ) and with 16GB..
> I really want to try a Nexus device but afraid to miss LG camera and battery life..
> What to do ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I've had both of those and  the G2 was a better device overall, I'd still have it if not for the limited internal storage.

Better camera by far
Better battery by light years
Bigger screen
Better build quality.

It was/is a really nice device.

That said I'm sure the nexus still has tons of development, not sure if LP killed that on the G2 or not.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## ubigred (May 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I hear ya. Milk Music is [email protected]#%ing awesome, and I find myself wishing there was a worthwhile 3rd party alternative to Smart Stay. And Samsung definitely has good camera software; even my crummy 5mp Galaxy Light takes pretty dang good pictures (way better than my 8mp Nexus 4). I just wish TouchWiz wasn't so bloated with redundant features, and wasn't so convoluted and unintuitive with the settings menus. Like S Voice. The device lags because S Voice is waiting for a 2nd Home button press to see if needs to activate. Yet the most instinctive human response some something that is lagging is to press the button again (and again and again). But how do you turn off this function? It's nowhere in the settings menus, you have to load S Voice (which you don't want to effing use) and turn it off in the app's settings. How are you to know this? Probably by googling it, and not figuring out yourself no matter how tech-savvy you are. I mean, everything else under the goddamned planet in TouchWiz seems to have a toggle in Settings, so why wouldn't this, right?
> 
> But Milk is awesome. So are replaceable batteries and microSD slots (which the S6/Edge doesn't have...). Honestly, Milk alone makes me glad I have a Samsung or two. The Alice Cooper show used to be the only thing that could keep me sane at work, but Milk gets the job done as good or better (since there's no commercials).

Click to collapse



What's so special about Milk Music? I much prefer Pandora.


----------



## s8freak (May 20, 2015)

ubigred said:


> What's so special about Milk Music? I much prefer Pandora.

Click to collapse



Then use Pandora


----------



## Planterz (May 20, 2015)

past_pluto said:


> Will the new Nexus 5 be on Verizon? I'd have bought a nexus 4 or 5 if I could use it on big red. I still have unlimited data and no way I'm getting rid of that.

Click to collapse



No idea, but the fact that Verizon has the Nexus 6 makes the likelihood promising. The LG G2 has a lot of development, as does the Moto X 2013. You could always try one of them if you're fine with the older - yet still capable - hardware.



Soufiansky said:


> I have the possibility to trade my 32GB LG G2 and get the Nexus 5 (Red by the way ) and with 16GB..
> I really want to try a Nexus device but afraid to miss LG camera and battery life..
> What to do ?

Click to collapse



Don't do it. You can get close enough to a Nexus experience on the G2 by flashing TWRP and any number of the custom ROMs available for it like CyanogenMod, Paranoid Android, or LiquidSmooth.



ubigred said:


> What's so special about Milk Music? I much prefer Pandora.

Click to collapse



Milk uses Slacker Audio, which isn't special, but I've found that it has great selection and a good algorithm for playing similar music. I can't really compare it to Pandora as I haven't really used it, but it's far better than Rhapsody. With Rhapsody, I'd try to get it to play 60's soul music (Otis Redding, Sam and Dave, etc), and it'd start playing Beyonce and R. Kelly because it thinks "R&B" from the 60's is the same genre as the crap they call R&B today. Similarly, I ask it to play Dio and it gives me Slipknot and Korn because it can't differentiate between kinds of metal.

What makes Milk special, apart from good selections, is that it's free for Samsungs and doesn't have ads. I think there's a premium version that gives you unlimited skips, but that's not really an issue for me. I'm not adverse to paying for a premium music streaming service, but with Milk I don't need to.


----------



## ubigred (May 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Then use Pandora

Click to collapse



I simply asked him a question. Keep your silly posts to yourself.

Thx


----------



## s8freak (May 20, 2015)

ubigred said:


> I simply asked him a question. Keep your silly posts to yourself.
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



It's a public forum I'll post what I want


----------



## ubigred (May 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> It's a public forum I'll post what I want

Click to collapse



Apparently.


----------



## obscuresword (May 20, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> It's a public forum I'll post what I want

Click to collapse



http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=z0-KZS1dDyw 

<____<

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 20, 2015)

force70 said:


> I've had both of those and  the G2 was a better device overall, I'd still have it if not for the limited internal storage.
> 
> Better camera by far
> Better battery by light years
> ...

Click to collapse



I disagree on the build quality part. I used to own the nexus 5 and liked it a lot. I bought a used g2 a couple weeks ago and it's sitting in a drawer with a fried display. The plastic and entire build feels creaky compared to the nexus 5 and nexus 4. 

It was just my luck that the display decided to fry when I made a backup in recovery to try a different rom. I've never had anything like that happen on any of my phones but it happens enough on the g2 apparently. 

I won't argue any of your other points though. I was hoping it would replace my nexus 4. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sims.ns88 (May 20, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S6 Active*

I just bought HTC One M9+ and my next smartphone would be Galaxy S6 Active . I'm not quite impressed with the S6 and S6 Edge.


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 20, 2015)

papa_Lutz said:


> you can get a z3 compact for roughly 350€. Apart from warranty issue with rooting it should fit p

Click to collapse



I have been watching the z3 compact, a little above my budget, hoping the cost comes down soon.

---------- Post added at 10:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 AM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Probably nothing lol

Click to collapse



Except for cost, z3 compact comes close.  I see a few Chinese phones that come close, except they do not have the required frequencies to use on AT&T.

It seems phones are getting bigger.  I don't know if that is what the users want or if the size is needed to house the additional hardware such as RAM?


----------



## simonbigwave (May 20, 2015)

sims.ns88 said:


> I just bought HTC One M9+ and my next smartphone would be Galaxy S6 Active . I'm not quite impressed with the S6 and S6 Edge.

Click to collapse



any feedback pros and cons of M9+?


----------



## Kriss ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) (May 20, 2015)

Not sure what to buy next actually. There havent been a phone out yet that has really wowed me


----------



## Penguinman87 (May 21, 2015)

Are LG phones popular with the developers community?  Looking at the G4


----------



## force70 (May 21, 2015)

Penguinman87 said:


> Are LG phones popular with the developers community?  Looking at the G4

Click to collapse



Yes and no.

LG likes to lock their Bootloaders, the G2 was locked but eventually an exploit was developed and then the ROMs came. The G3 was locked and it took quite a while for it to be bypassed (best way I can word it) and there was a decent amount of development after that... Then came LP  for botj devices and I'm not sure what happened after that. Best bet cruise around those forums and see what's popping.

I personally will not spend my money on any device that has a locked bootloader which cannot be easily unlocked (like the nexus line) or that the manufacturer will not provide an unlock for (like Sony and HTC).

I buy all my devices outright and expect to be able to do what I want with them.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (May 21, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yes and no.
> 
> LG likes to lock their Bootloaders, the G2 was locked but eventually an exploit was developed and then the ROMs came. The G3 was locked and it took quite a while for it to be bypassed (best way I can word it) and there was a decent amount of development after that... Then came LP  for botj devices and I'm not sure what happened after that. Best bet cruise around those forums and see what's popping.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 well I did it I pulled the trigger on the S6 edge 128g now that there's root and Flash Fire I was swayed on how sexy that device is.  I got the gold one cuz you know how flashy I am


----------



## 1iam5mith (May 21, 2015)

I am stuck between Galaxy S6, LG G4, and Huawei Mate 7.

The camera on the G4, and the fingerprint scanner of the other two. Plus the S6 has out of the box wireless charging without an extra case required.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teonagode (May 21, 2015)

1iam5mith said:


> I am stuck between Galaxy S6, LG G4, and Huawei Mate 7.
> 
> The camera on the G4, and the fingerprint scanner of the other two. Plus the S6 has out of the box wireless charging without an extra case required.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The G4 definitively as it is the latest phone that will get good support by LG.


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2015)

Moving from Z3C , love the Battery , design and camera but too small. I feel like 5" is my size.

What should i buy? S5 or G3 ? Or? I don't wanna lose the battery and camera features..


----------



## Planterz (May 21, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> Moving from Z3C , love the Battery , design and camera but too small. I feel like 5" is my size.
> 
> What should i buy? S5 or G3 ? Or? I don't wanna lose the battery and camera features..

Click to collapse



Well, the full-sized Z3 would be the obvious choice....


----------



## youngchaos (May 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, the full-sized Z3 would be the obvious choice....

Click to collapse




Yeah but cant find a good price on SecondHand Market in EU..  My Z3C is valued for like 280€.. Z3 full size is sold at least at 360€.. don't have the money  that's why was aiming for S5 or G3.. or should i consider Z2?


----------



## force70 (May 21, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> @force70 well I did it I pulled the trigger on the S6 edge 128g now that there's root and Flash Fire I was swayed on how sexy that device is.  I got the gold one cuz you know how flashy I am

Click to collapse



I saw at least one ROM avail for it here...give us some feedback once you play around with it.curious about battery life reviews have been mostly negative but I trust your feedback a lot more of course

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Planterz (May 21, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> or should i consider Z2?

Click to collapse



Sure, if that's more in your price range. The Z3 was an incremental (6 month, rather than 12 month like most flagships) upgrade over the Z2. Slightly higher clock speed, but same GPU, same 3GB RAM, same storage, same waterproofness, same screen resolution, etc. Battery on the Z2 isn't as good as the Z3, but is still excellent, and the Z2 is slightly bulkier, but that's the tradeoff for being cheaper. Still an excellent device in any regard, especially if you want to stick with Sony.


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 21, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> [MENTION=4463570]I pulled the trigger on the S6 edge 128g

Click to collapse



So your new handle is "S6Efreak"?


----------



## s8freak (May 21, 2015)

force70 said:


> I saw at least one ROM avail for it here...give us some feedback once you play around with it.curious about battery life reviews have been mostly negative but I trust your feedback a lot more of course
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Hasn't shipped yet @force70 but I'll let you know. You know as well as I do battery life depends an a myriad of factors but I read something about turning off the Google now Sync and battery life increased dramatically. I'm not to concerned with Rom development yet but with root I can tweak a few things to my liking considering there's quite a few themes available through Sammy theme engine.

---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------




MrTooPhone said:


> So your new handle is "S6Efreak"?

Click to collapse



I've changed my handle so many times already I might as well OPOfreak wouldn't work so well if I'm running the S6 edge would it.  I might find one that fits I don't know maybe phone2many


----------



## Snipars (May 21, 2015)

I was getting the s6, but the g4 looks really good 

Sent from my Rooted, Debloated GS3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## force70 (May 21, 2015)

OPOfreak said:


> Hasn't shipped yet @force70 but I'll let you know. You know as well as I do battery life depends an a myriad of factors but I read something about turning off the Google now Sync and battery life increased dramatically. I'm not to concerned with Rom development yet but with root I can tweak a few things to my liking considering there's quite a few themes available through Sammy theme engine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about "device freak" or my personal favorite. " skinny jeans freak" hahha.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (May 21, 2015)

force70 said:


> How about "device freak" or my personal favorite. " skinny jeans freak" hahha.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



SJfreak I like it LOL


----------



## sims.ns88 (May 21, 2015)

*Camera is not up to the mark*



simonbigwave said:


> any feedback pros and cons of M9+?

Click to collapse



5.1 Inch QHD display and as usual Boom Sound speakers with Dolby audio surround sound are the strongest features of M9+. I didn't like the camera much. I don't think there is any drastic  improvement in camera department over HTCs last year flagship; HTC One M8.


----------



## Yin Simons (May 22, 2015)

Got my Note 4 a couple of weeks ago. Really like this phone. I like the ability to pin the action notes to my home page. I have two home screens that I only use for pinned notes. Really handy for notes on multiple subjects or lists. Easy to open and modify and save to s-note.


----------



## olet_man (May 22, 2015)

Note 5 with 4k screen amoled in this year


----------



## ironia. (May 22, 2015)

hi guys, i need a suggestion...


I have to buy a new phone... budget 180-200 eur

display max 4,5
ram min. 1 gb
micro sd slot
lollipop

a good camera, min. 8 mp.

i see...s4 mini (but no lollipop..)...moto g 4.5 (mmm camera..)....

or.....??

tnx


----------



## Lourde (May 22, 2015)

I'm trying to decide what to get next... currently have a Samsung Galaxy SII (T-Mobile). SGH-T989 "hercules". I've had it for two years give-or-take, and it's developing charging issues that cleaning the port and buying a new, OEM battery  and playing musical charger-cords have not resolved. The computer doesn't recognize it via USB no matter what drivers are being used. I think there may internal corrosion or damage to either the microUSB port or its connections, but I'm not confident enough in my technical abilities to crack it open or repair it myself. Local repair techs want $85 to replace the microUSB port, but considering that it's like a $10 part on a four-year-old model I'm thinking they're high-balling just to say "Screw you, it won't make us enough money to waste time on." Don't have a lot of money, and unless I get some good news from a job interview that's not likely to change in the immediate future; I'm limiting myself to $100-$150 because I can't afford to go nuts with the latest and shiniest. It's not an emergency yet, I'm just scoping out some options and seeing what's available that will be comparable or better than my Galaxy SII.

Wishlist:
Price: $100-$150
Carrier: Unlocked or T-Mobile
Rootable; something that a stable Lollipop has been ported to would be awesome, but I recognize that I may need to settle for Kitkat.
MicroSD expansion; I hate not having a removable memory card.
Camera: Do not care!

So far the HTC Amaze 4G is looking like a front-runner; I really enjoyed my HTC Droid Incredible 2 and might still be using it if I hadn't switched from Verizon to T-Mobile.


----------



## obscuresword (May 22, 2015)

Lourde said:


> I'm trying to decide what to get next... currently have a Samsung Galaxy SII (T-Mobile). SGH-T989 "hercules". I've had it for two years give-or-take, and it's developing charging issues that cleaning the port and buying a new, OEM battery  and playing musical charger-cords have not resolved. The computer doesn't recognize it via USB no matter what drivers are being used. I think there may internal corrosion or damage to either the microUSB port or its connections, but I'm not confident enough in my technical abilities to crack it open or repair it myself. Local repair techs want $85 to replace the microUSB port, but considering that it's like a $10 part on a four-year-old model I'm thinking they're high-balling just to say "Screw you, it won't make us enough money to waste time on." Don't have a lot of money, and unless I get some good news from a job interview that's not likely to change in the immediate future; I'm limiting myself to $100-$150 because I can't afford to go nuts with the latest and shiniest. It's not an emergency yet, I'm just scoping out some options and seeing what's available that will be comparable or better than my Galaxy SII.
> 
> Wishlist:
> Price: $100-$150
> ...

Click to collapse



You can try looking at the Moto E (2nd gen), Asus Zenfone 2 (ZE500CL) or the Sony Xperia E4g. Yeah you are right about not wanting to pay 85 dollars to fix this phone lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 22, 2015)

@force70 well the warehouse was out of 128g devices all colors so I picked up a 64g at local store. Already rooted took 5 seconds and Flash Fire installed man I love this phone already. I traded my OPO for my buddies Galaxy Gear 2 and wow I'm just a giddy as a school girl LOL I love it man


----------



## Planterz (May 22, 2015)

Lourde said:


> I'm trying to decide what to get next... currently have a Samsung Galaxy SII (T-Mobile). SGH-T989 "hercules". I've had it for two years give-or-take, and it's developing charging issues that cleaning the port and buying a new, OEM battery  and playing musical charger-cords have not resolved. The computer doesn't recognize it via USB no matter what drivers are being used. I think there may internal corrosion or damage to either the microUSB port or its connections, but I'm not confident enough in my technical abilities to crack it open or repair it myself. Local repair techs want $85 to replace the microUSB port, but considering that it's like a $10 part on a four-year-old model I'm thinking they're high-balling just to say "Screw you, it won't make us enough money to waste time on." Don't have a lot of money, and unless I get some good news from a job interview that's not likely to change in the immediate future; I'm limiting myself to $100-$150 because I can't afford to go nuts with the latest and shiniest. It's not an emergency yet, I'm just scoping out some options and seeing what's available that will be comparable or better than my Galaxy SII.
> 
> Wishlist:
> Price: $100-$150
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsungs are typically pretty easy to repair - as far as repairing cell phones go. Screws and modular components rather than glue and hardwiring. But I can understand the trepidation, plus it's always fun to have a new (to you) phone.

The Amaze 4G is ancient though. You can do much better yet stay within budget.

If you asked a couple days ago, I would have said to get the Galaxy Avant, as it was on sale (for just 2 days) for a mere $100. You can, however, get them used or even new for $150 or less. There are 2 listed on Swappa right now brand new for $145. Cheaper for "mint" used ones. It's a decent device, same size as your old Hercules, and there's root. It's on KK still. 

There's the newly released LG Leon LTE, which T-Mobile is selling brand new for $150. IMO, the Avant is a better device. The LG does have a 64bit Snapdragon 410, better than the SD400 the Avant has, and it's running Lollipop out of the box, but the Avant has 1.5gb RAM vs 1gb, 16gb built-in storage vs 8gb, 64gb microSD compatibility vs 32gb, and a higher resolution screen. Both support band 12 LTE (older T-Mobile phones don't), so if/when it comes to your area, you'll already be set for the better data signal. No idea about root for the Leon, but LGs on T-Mobile typically aren't a problem to root.

As mentioned by obscuresword, the Moto E LTE (2015) isn't a bad choice. Lollipop out of the box, SD410, 8gb + 32gb SD card. Only 1gb RAM, but the Motos run nearly stock Android, so it should perform as well as or better than the 2 phones above (whereas LGs and Samsungs run heavily customized UIs that bog things down). It also supports Band 12. Battery isn't removable though, so that might be a problem for you. It does have excellent battery life, but in a couple years, it'll require the phone being taken apart and the battery replaced. 

The Galaxy Light is very cheap, especially used, so you could save some cash going with one of these. The T-Mobile one is stuck on 4.2 Jellybean though (the MetroPCS one runs KK). It has LTE, but that's really the only thing that's fast about the Light. CM12 (Lollipop) is in development. Current build is semi-stable (useable, but not ideal, as a daily driver), and the guy building it has lent his to someone, so it's currently not being worked on. It's a small phone too - compared to your Herc, it's tiny and will feel cramped. But it's cheap.


----------



## Lourde (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions, it sounds like I'm setting my sights lower than I need to. 

Had an idea: I had to get my girl a new phone after she accidentally drowned hers in... well, in bong water. Her current phone is waterproof, now, but it means I have a dead Hercules to autopsy and decide if fixing mine is within my level of skill. I'll try that first.


----------



## obscuresword (May 23, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, it sounds like I'm setting my sights lower than I need to.
> 
> Had an idea: I had to get my girl a new phone after she accidentally drowned hers in... well, in bong water. Her current phone is waterproof, now, but it means I have a dead Hercules to autopsy and decide if fixing mine is within my level of skill. I'll try that first.

Click to collapse



Lol. I don't think your sights are too low. Did you check out all the options mentioned and they weren't to your liking?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lourde (May 23, 2015)

@work, anything serious has to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## force70 (May 23, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 well the warehouse was out of 128g devices all colors so I picked up a 64g at local store. Already rooted took 5 seconds and Flash Fire installed man I love this phone already. I traded my OPO for my buddies Galaxy Gear 2 and wow I'm just a giddy as a school girl LOL I love it man

Click to collapse



Oh wow u dumped the OPO?   You loved that  phone. 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wacky.ddw (May 23, 2015)

I really want the galaxy S6 but I'm backpacking Australia and I don't know if it's a good Idea. If it gets stolen or whatever... So I thought it might be better to buy a cheap phone like the ZTE Nubia Z9 (€250). 

The spec's are good but I don't know if Cyanogenmod will be available for that device, while the S6 will defiantly get CM eventually.  For me it's just camera on the S6 that really draws me to it but it's double the price of the ZTE Z9 mini. 

I don't know if the camera on the nubia Z9 mini is any good or if the S6 is really worth double the price...

ZTE Nubia Z9 mini:
- Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615
- 16GB storage & microSD, up to 128 GB
- 2 GB RAM
- 16MP & 8MP camera's (no OIS) 
- 2900mah battery


----------



## s8freak (May 23, 2015)

force70 said:


> Oh wow u dumped the OPO?   You loved that  phone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I did love that phone @force70 but you know me I'm a phone junkie LOL I really love this S6 edge man and the Galaxy Gear is awesome. 
I'm really impressed with this phone man.


----------



## force70 (May 23, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I did love that phone @force70 but you know me I'm a phone junkie LOL I really love this S6 edge man and the Galaxy Gear is awesome.
> I'm really impressed with this phone man.

Click to collapse



If it didn't have the small screen I'd probably get one, even now next to my nexus 6 my notes seem small lol

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## DeathStroke (May 23, 2015)

Confuse b/w upcoming Z4(or Z3+ whatever they will call it) and iPhone 6s(or 7), features doesn't really matter as far as M going to buy one of these two but which one?
M an Android user from past 3years.


----------



## 1iam5mith (May 23, 2015)

hipio said:


> I've been using a Xiaomi Mi2s for two years now and it's about time to get a new (future proof) phone. This one is getting quite outdated, which is why I'm looking for a phone with the following specifications:
> 
> 
> Absolute minimum of 2GB, but I prefer 3GB as my Mi2s always used 60% to 75% of it.
> ...

Click to collapse




Have you considered the Samsung Galaxy A5? 
It has a quad core snapdragon 410, 2GB ram, Bluetooth 4.0, 16gb, NFC on LTE models, 5" screen, metal build and a flat bar design.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacky.ddw (May 23, 2015)

hipio said:


> No, as I despise Samsung and it's greatly out of my price range (350 euro as of right now and secondhand is a no go).

Click to collapse



I also had the M2s I sent it back because I had ghost touches. Then I got the Oneplus one which also had ghost touches sent it back got a new one that got ghost touches again. Then I got the ZTE nubia Z7 which felt like a downgrade after the oneplus but it was a good phone (until I went swimming with it) 

I would have gone back to the MI4i but the lack of storage and build quality don't look to good, the Z9 mini looks like a better phone for the same price. It has a Sd card slot and better camera's it will probably get MIUI as well since the Z7 is also officially supported. Maybe that would be a good option?


----------



## wacky.ddw (May 23, 2015)

hipio said:


> I was lucky with my Mi2s, it worked great (and still does). The Z9 mini does look interesting (especially the fact that it might get MIUI), thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Yea 5 friends had the m2s and where all very happy with it.  I used it for 5 months till the problem started, after it was repaired I sold it and the guy who bought is is still very happy with it.

I can almost guarantee that the Z9 will get MIUI because it's basically the same device as the MI4i it shouldn't be hard to port, it'll probably pop up one of these days.   MIUI ran smoothly on the Z7 as well (so did CM11 & 12).

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post links but if you google "pandawill Z9" you will find it   I'm not sure myself if I get this device or the Samsung galaxy S6 which is waaaay above what I really can afford


----------



## wacky.ddw (May 23, 2015)

hipio said:


> Thanks mate. I'll keep it in mind. I still really like the Kingzone N3 Plus and the Blackview Omega.
> Finding a good phone is hard.

Click to collapse



I personally wouldn't buy a MTK phone, there is almost no development for them and if the stock rom is bad and buggy your stuck with it.  The reviews about both phones are pretty bad... I would always buy a snapdragon device to be honest.

http://www.gizchina.com/2015/03/30/kingzone-n3-plus-review/
http://www.gizchina.com/2015/03/30/blackview-omega-review/


----------



## Lourde (May 23, 2015)

Just got pointed in the direction of something I'd never heard of, but it's been reviewing favorably: the Umi Hammer.

Found it for ~$140, and it sounds pretty solid even if you ignore the durability that first caught my eye.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (May 23, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Just got pointed in the direction of something I'd never heard of, but it's been reviewing favorably
> 
> Found it for ~$140, and it sounds pretty solid even if you ignore the durability that first caught my eye.

Click to collapse




Can you PM me a link for Umi Hammer at that price?


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 24, 2015)

My next smartphone well either be Samsung s6 or the new nexus 5..

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## Dunka (May 24, 2015)

I'm considering either an Asus ZenPhone 2 or an Alcatel Idol 3. Both received ok reviews. I'm waiting to see if the bootloader can be unlocked and also to see if there is any kind of development on either. I currently have an HTC One M7 so I'm kinda leaning towards the Alcatel with the JBL stereo speakers.


----------



## electech13 (May 24, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 well I did it I pulled the trigger on the S6 edge 128g now that there's root and Flash Fire I was swayed on how sexy that device is.  I got the gold one cuz you know how flashy I am

Click to collapse



Nice.. I've been testing a S6 edge for the past couple weeks.. Also 128gb model.. It's the only way to go to be ok with storage and it also uses the new UFS2.0 emmc and is incredibly fast.. Much better then the 32/64gb models of the same phone. 

Battery is "ok".. Definitely poor if you leave the default google services and or now launcher going.. You can tweak it to get your single day.. 

The easy root (with no tripping btw) is very nice.. Interesting to see what kind of no stock TW development can come on these Exynos based phones.. 

But it's fast, looks and feels good..an insane camera! My daily is a Note4 (also have Nexus6) and so many think the N4 camera us the best thing since sliced bread but this destroys it! Especially in low light.. Supposed G4 even better.. Cant wait to test. 

The edge screen is a bit gimmicky...but ok. Kind of wastes screen real estate imo...but does almost give a 3d pop effect to everything. The features for the edges (only one at a time which is stupid) are not that useful.. Except maybe the shortcuts for contacts.. Ticker is ok.. Night clock is not good and too bright/draining.. 

Overall great phone and good step for Samsung but I likely won't keep as daily.. 5.1' is a small screen for me.. N4 is my new minimum and stylus is awesome for me.. But for many the S6 is amazing. 

Oh and the memory management needs to be fixed asap (coming soon).. Kills far too much too often.. Silly. 

My buddy (a dealer) who sells me phones at a great price and sometimes freebies let's me test demos/open boxes for a while and give back if don't want to buy.. He will give me great price at $700 total for this 128gb edge but don't see need.. Won't really ever use it..

---------- Post added at 02:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------




ubigred said:


> What's so special about Milk Music? I much prefer Pandora.

Click to collapse





s6freak said:


> Then use Pandora

Click to collapse





ubigred said:


> I simply asked him a question. Keep your silly posts to yourself.
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse





s6freak said:


> It's a public forum I'll post what I want

Click to collapse



I know this got a bit snarky but I see no problem with "then use pandora".. 
Simple but true.. If you like it.. Use it

It's not a" silly post".. Just a response that's not offensive..thats my 2 cents


----------



## force70 (May 24, 2015)

That's sweet you have a buddy who can give you deals like that, I used to have the same type of hookup but all good things come to an  end unfortunately lol. 

I'll be curious to see the G4 camera vs the S6..I'd rather have a G4 just due to screen size but if the damn BL is locked again forget it. 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (May 25, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Nice.. I've been testing a S6 edge for the past couple weeks.. Also 128gb model.. It's the only way to go to be ok with storage and it also uses the new UFS2.0 emmc and is incredibly fast.. Much better then the 32/64gb models of the same phone.
> 
> Battery is "ok".. Definitely poor if you leave the default google services and or now launcher going.. You can tweak it to get your single day..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried to get the 128g edge  but they were backordered with no idea when they would be in. 
I love this damn phone it's a fricken beast and we'll see about development. With all the available themes already all I really need is center clock and 3minit and I'll be set.

---------- Post added at 04:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------




force70 said:


> That's sweet you have a buddy who can give you deals like that, I used to have the same type of hookup but all good things come to an  end unfortunately lol.
> 
> I'll be curious to see the G4 camera vs the S6..I'd rather have a G4 just due to screen size but if the damn BL is locked again forget it.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



This S6 was even easier to root than towel root and Flash Fire works better than SafeStrap


----------



## ubigred (May 25, 2015)

electech13 said:


> Nice.. I've been testing a S6 edge for the past couple weeks.. Also 128gb model.. It's the only way to go to be ok with storage and it also uses the new UFS2.0 emmc and is incredibly fast.. Much better then the 32/64gb models of the same phone.
> 
> Battery is "ok".. Definitely poor if you leave the default google services and or now launcher going.. You can tweak it to get your single day..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Happened last week. No big deal. 


I've moved on.....


----------



## BreakaH_Lndp (May 25, 2015)

waiting for windows phone 10 smartphones 

---------- Post added at 15:01 ---------- Previous post was at 14:58 ----------




BreakaH_Lndp said:


> waiting for windows phone 10 smartphones

Click to collapse



microsoft lumia haha


----------



## Gtnaoaki (May 26, 2015)

My next phone will not be from Samsung. They make good RAM but everything else they do is misguided. The bloated stock firmware is atrocious and they failed to make good on their promises regarding Lollipop on the GS5. They also won't open source their camera drivers. I'll go with Moto or HTC next time. 

I didn't even want the GS5 but it was a gift so I'm guilted into using it. I still use my Nexus 4 when they're not around though...


----------



## Edogawa Conan (May 26, 2015)

Gtnaoaki said:


> My next phone will not be from Samsung. They make good RAM but everything else they do is misguided. The bloated stock firmware is atrocious and they failed to make good on their promises regarding Lollipop on the GS5. They also won't open source their camera drivers. I'll go with Moto or HTC next time.
> 
> I didn't even want the GS5 but it was a gift so I'm guilted into using it. I still use my Nexus 4 when they're not around though...

Click to collapse



They've cut the amount of bloatware in s6 which makes touchwiz snappy...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 26, 2015)

Edogawa Conan said:


> They've cut the amount of bloatware in s6 which makes touchwiz snappy...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Absolutely...I swore I'd never get another Sammy device but this S6 is an amazing device


----------



## Gtnaoaki (May 26, 2015)

No bloat is better than less bloat. Maybe if people keep buying their phones then the GS8 will be what I'm looking for. Then again, other manufacturers already make phones that I want so what's the point? I do understand that some people prefer frivolous eye candy, though.


----------



## AndyC76 (May 26, 2015)

I currently have a nexus 4 (had it for 2 years), today I should receive my Zte Blade S6 (UK version)...not quite sure what will happen after that....


----------



## force70 (May 26, 2015)

Gtnaoaki said:


> No bloat is better than less bloat. Maybe if people keep buying their phones then the GS8 will be what I'm looking for. Then again, other manufacturers already make phones that I want so what's the point? I do understand that some people prefer frivolous eye candy, though.

Click to collapse



Lol...yeah cause bloat is so hard to remove.

Frivolous eye candy....thats funny right there. 

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## 350Rocket (May 26, 2015)

My sister is getting a nexus 5 to replace her galaxy s3. It was either that or iphone for her, she won't buy another Samsung because both her s3 would freeze and crash and act up all the time. First one would replaced by insurance because she shattered the screen. Her s1 was the same, always freezing up. So she almost abandoned android altogether but instead decided to try something other than samsung. 

Maybe its just her luck, cause I know a couple people that dont complain about their s3s, but they are probably more patient than her. 

I told her iPhones can freeze too. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 26, 2015)

Gtnaoaki said:


> No bloat is better than less bloat. Maybe if people keep buying their phones then the GS8 will be what I'm looking for. Then again, other manufacturers already make phones that I want so what's the point? I do understand that some people prefer frivolous eye candy, though.

Click to collapse



Some of us don't consider all of it frivolous eye candy I actually use some apps that came with my S6
 All other is very easy to remove.


----------



## s8freak (May 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol...yeah cause bloat is so hard to remove.
> 
> Frivolous eye candy....thats funny right there.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



This S6 is a beast @force70 I didn't think I'd go back to Sammy but I miss some of that "frivolous eye candy" and I don't regret going back. I know benchmark scores don't mean a whole lot but on a stock Rom and kernel this is what I'm getting on latest update and not even debloated yet


----------



## Gbooye (May 26, 2015)

AndyC76 said:


> I currently have a nexus 4 (had it for 2 years), today I should receive my Zte Blade S6 (UK version)...not quite sure what will happen after that....

Click to collapse






Please send some unboxing pictures when you have one...::thumbup:


Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> This S6 is a beast @force70 I didn't think I'd go back to Sammy but I miss some of that "frivolous eye candy" and I don't regret going back. I know benchmark scores don't mean a whole lot but on a stock Rom and kernel this is what I'm getting on latest update and not even debloated yetView attachment 3332855

Click to collapse



Oh god 

Sent from my LG-D800 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> This S6 is a beast @force70 I didn't think I'd go back to Sammy but I miss some of that "frivolous eye candy" and I don't regret going back. I know benchmark scores don't mean a whole lot but on a stock Rom and kernel this is what I'm getting on latest update and not even debloated yetView attachment 3332855

Click to collapse



Yeah i dont put my stock in benchmarks either but damn...thats flyin

sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## s8freak (May 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yeah i dont put my stock in benchmarks either but damn...thats flyin
> 
> sent from Canada via my Note 4, 3, 2 or S3

Click to collapse



Stock straight bro no kernel manipulation not debloated man that's screaming and no lag with a better camera than the wife's N4


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (May 27, 2015)

I had a Samsung Galaxy Nexus I love it still, but I am getting a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge.


----------



## Gbooye (May 27, 2015)

7h3d34f0n3 said:


> I had a Samsung Galaxy Nexus I love it still, but I am getting a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge.

Click to collapse






That would be nice. I still havee m8 in mind, how durable is samsung nexus

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 27, 2015)

Gbooye said:


> That would be nice. I still havee m8 in mind, how durable is samsung nexus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I had my galaxy nexus for quite awhile then sold it to a  guy at work and its still working lol. At the time it was a really nice device 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Gbooye (May 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had my galaxy nexus for quite awhile then sold it to a  guy at work and its still working lol. At the time it was a really nice device
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Sounds pretty cool to have those cells:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------




force70 said:


> I had my galaxy nexus for quite awhile then sold it to a  guy at work and its still working lol. At the time it was a really nice device
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Im having an s3 though....quite looking for a upgrade soon though...:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ruubs (May 27, 2015)

I can't choose between the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, LG G4 and the Oppo R7.

I really like to flash my phone from time to time, making photos, play some games like GTA V. I fancy gimmicks like fingerprint scanners, infrared output etc. I would also like to fact that I can expand my phones memory or to change batteries but I don't know if that's really necessary...


----------



## force70 (May 27, 2015)

ruubs said:


> I can't choose between the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, LG G4 and the Oppo R7.
> 
> I really like to flash my phone from time to time, making photos, play some games like GTA V. I fancy gimmicks like fingerprint scanners, infrared output etc. I would also like to fact that I can expand my phones memory or to change batteries but I don't know if that's really necessary...

Click to collapse



Tough call..all nice devices.

I'd prolly go G4..bigger screen than S6, removable battery and SD card support. That said other than perhaps Tmo will probably have a locked BL which will hamper dev for awhile.

Don't know enough about the R7 to form an effective opinion on it.


current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## CraftyPie (May 27, 2015)

I'm probably going to get a Z2 should it be cheap enough. I really want the Z3+ though.


----------



## obscuresword (May 27, 2015)

CraftyPie said:


> I'm probably going to get a Z2 should it be cheap enough. I really want the Z3+ though.

Click to collapse



Not much difference between the two to be honest. Kind of wish Sony would stop the 6 month release cycle lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lourde (May 28, 2015)

I'm falling a little less in love with these Chinese smartphones as I read about MediaTek and their habit of ignoring the Android GPL and not releasing their source. Seems like dirty pool to me.


----------



## CraftyPie (May 28, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Not much difference between the two to be honest. Kind of wish Sony would stop the 6 month release cycle lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Pretty sure they changed that to 1 phone per year with the release of the Z3+.


----------



## obscuresword (May 28, 2015)

CraftyPie said:


> Pretty sure they changed that to 1 phone per year with the release of the Z3+.

Click to collapse



I hope. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LancyCooper (May 28, 2015)

I would choose Sony Xperia Z4!! I am such a huge fan of Sony. I love its pretty looks!


----------



## BongOfWar (May 29, 2015)

*???*

note to sure but i think it will have to be the Note 4 for me


----------



## past_pluto (May 29, 2015)

I need a list of phones with unlockable bootloaders. I'm sick of this S4. I really want to just get the Saygus and call it a day but I'm on Verizon...


----------



## ShadowJas (May 29, 2015)

*Dell Venue 3830 or Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1*

Hi I am looking forward in buying the dell venue 3830 or the Samsung galaxy note 10.1. Which would have better specs?
I mostly use the game for 3d gaming. 

Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1
NETWORK Technology GSM / HSPA
LAUNCH Announced 2012, August
Status Available. Released 2012, August
BODY Dimensions 262 x 180 x 8.9 mm (10.31 x 7.09 x 0.35 in)
Weight 600 g (1.32 lb)
SIM Mini-SIM
- S Pen stylus
DISPLAY Type PLS TFT capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 10.1 inches (~62.7% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 800 x 1280 pixels (~149 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch Yes
- Samsung TouchWiz UI
PLATFORM OS Android OS, v4.0.3 (Ice Cream Sandwich), upgradable to v4.4.2 (KitKat)
Chipset Exynos 4412 Quad
CPU Quad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A9
GPU Mali-400MP4
MEMORY Card slot microSD, up to 64 GB
Internal 16/32/64 GB, 2 GB RAM
CAMERA Primary 5 MP, 2592 х 1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash, check quality
Features Geo-tagging
Video [email protected], check quality
Secondary 1.9 MP
SOUND Alert types Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes, with stereo speakers
3.5mm jack Yes
COMMS WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n, dual-band, Wi-Fi Direct, hotspot
Bluetooth v4.0, A2DP
GPS Yes, with A-GPS; GLONASS
Infrared port Yes
Radio No
USB Yes
FEATURES Sensors Accelerometer, gyro, compass
Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM
Browser HTML, Adobe Flash
Java No
- MP4/DivX/Xvid/FLV/MKV/H.264 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+/Flac player
- Photo/video editor
- Adobe Photoshop Touch app
- Document editor/viewer
BATTERY Non-removable Li-Ion 7000 mAh battery
Stand-by Up to 1500 h
Talk time Up to 33 h 20 min
MISC Colors Black, White/Silver
SAR US 1.10 W/kg (body) 
Price group [​IMG]
TESTS Display Contrast ratio: 821:1 (nominal)
Camera Photo / Video
Loudspeaker Voice 71dB / Noise 69dB / Ring 79dB
Audio quality Noise -90.2dB / Crosstalk -91.3dB

Dell Venue 3830

NETWORK Technology GSM / HSPA
LAUNCH Announced 2013, October
Status Available. Released 2013, October
BODY Dimensions 212 x 130 x 9.8 mm (8.35 x 5.12 x 0.39 in)
Weight 292 g (10.30 oz)
SIM Micro-SIM
DISPLAY Type IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors
Size 8.0 inches (~67.3% screen-to-body ratio)
Resolution 800 x 1280 pixels (~189 ppi pixel density)
Multitouch Yes
PLATFORM OS Android OS, v4.2.2 (Jelly Bean)
Chipset Intel Atom Z2580
CPU Dual-core 2 GHz
GPU PowerVR SGX544MP2
MEMORY Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB
Internal 16/32 GB, 2 GB RAM
CAMERA Primary 5 MP, 2592 x 1944 pixels
Features Geo-tagging
Video Yes
Secondary 2 MP
SOUND Alert types Vibration; MP3, WAV ringtones
Loudspeaker Yes
3.5mm jack Yes
COMMS WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, hotspot
Bluetooth v4.0
GPS Yes, with A-GPS
Radio No
USB microUSB v2.0
FEATURES Sensors Accelerometer, proximity, compass
Messaging SMS(threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email, IM
Browser HTML
Java No
- MP4/H.264 player
- MP3/WAV/eAAC+ player
- Document viewer
- Photo viewer/editor
- Voice memo/dial
BATTERY Non-removable Li-Ion 4100 mAh battery (15.5 Wh)
Stand-by
Talk time
MISC Colors Black
Price group [​IMG]


----------



## 7h3d34f0n3 (May 29, 2015)

Gbooye said:


> That would be nice. I still havee m8 in mind, how durable is samsung nexus
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So far my Galaxy Nexus has been very durable had to replace the battery other than that is a very good phone . now I just need to do a factory reset and set it up with just apps mess around with because it's getting a little sluggish have not done a factory reset since I bought the phone.

Sent from my S6 Edge


----------



## Dbo2700 (May 29, 2015)

I just pre ordered the G4. I've had the Galaxy 1, S2 AND S4 up to this point. The S4 having 5Gigs taken up by the operating system is running me away from Samsung. I really like being able to expand memory. Plus Sprint is offering a free 64gig card with pre order. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## cjvzla (May 29, 2015)

Hi, im going crazy about any of these 3 devices and i have a kinda strict budget,
the onetouch idol 3 has been getting great reviews, with a killer screen and those JBL speakers it seems it is quite the multimedia package! -->
http://www.amazon.com/ALCATEL-ONETO...ie=UTF8&qid=1432872375&sr=1-1&keywords=idol+3

the asus zenfone 2 seems to be very very very polarizing, some say the screen is just fine, other people say it has horribly low brightness, some say the camera is decent, others say its just horrible. also the intel CPU (1.8ghz version) and powerVR GPU from the iphone 5s  seems to beat the snapdragon 615, but comes LOADED with bloatware, also, it has been rooted already so that might not be much of an issue... -->http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VWKKF52/ref=twister_B00WGYJNA6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

and the snapdragon 801 samsung galaxy alpha --> http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Galax...8&qid=1432872395&sr=1-3&keywords=galaxy+alpha which beats the both at everything, has metal body and the camera supports 60fps videos which i love... i know that for the price of the galaxy alpha i should just look at the zenfone 2 with 4GB of RAM version but like i said, im kinda on a budget

but actually the thing that troubles me the most, is updates and  ROMs support...the galaxy alpha (G-850A) looks like won´t get root anytime soon and the other two...well..those forums seem pretty quiet for now...i was about to just get the moto G 2nd gen because of the bunch of roms available but i had a moto g 1st gen and  i don´t think i can deal with such old specs again...

should i go for any of these devices? should i wait for the next moto g? or should i just stop typing? sorry im from latin america and decent smartphones here are next to impossible to get and ridicously overpriced so i can´t take this decision lightly


----------



## obscuresword (May 29, 2015)

cjvzla said:


> Hi, im going crazy about any of these 3 devices and i have a kinda strict budget,
> the onetouch idol 3 has been getting great reviews, with a killer screen and those JBL speakers it seems it is quite the multimedia package! -->
> http://www.amazon.com/ALCATEL-ONETO...ie=UTF8&qid=1432872375&sr=1-1&keywords=idol+3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



"Or should I just stop typing"  <-- Lol, 

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/benchmarks is a great place to compare these devices as it has pretty much everything.  The only gripe I have with it is that most comparisons don't allow you to just look at the devices you want to compared (like how the color chart does it)

For screen:
I've attached what phone arena's test shows us (yes I copied and pasted some of the results together so you don't have to be flipping back and forth lol). The overall screen measurements show the Alpha taking the lead in all categories except screen brightness at which the Idol 3 kills the other two. In ranking it would go Alpha, Idol 3, then Zenfone 2. When viewing angles get skewed the Alpha still wins 5/7 categories. The Zenfone 2 does close the gap with the Idol 3, but the ranking here remains the same. Finally, when looking at color. Again the Alpha 3 wins (by a long shot), followed by the Idol 3, then the Zenfone 2. 

Performance:
1)  AnTuTu: Higher is better
2) GFXBench T-Rex HD on-screen: Higher is better
3) GFXBench Manhattan on-screen: Higher is better
4) Vellamo Metal:  Higher is better
5) Basemark OS II: Higher is better

You'd be surprised to hear that the Zenfone 2 actual equals the Alpha in performance for all intensive purposes. For example, in GFX Bench the main reason why the Zenfone 2 falls behind is due to the higher resolution screen (1080p vs 720p). If you look at the 720p version of the Zenfone 2 it has a score for (2) 40.5, and (3) 20.8. You can actually see this in the offscreen test too.  Overall, I say it's Zenfone 2 = Alpha > Idol 3

Zenfone 2:  (1) 41442 (2) 25.7 (3) 11.6 (4) 1368 (5) 1243
Idol 3: (1) 32175 (2) 15 (3) 6 (4) 933 (5) 495
Alpha: (1) 42869 (2) 39.2 (3) 22.7 (4) 1517 (5) 1132

Battery:
Zenfone 2:  7h 34 min (Good)
Idol 3:  8h 29 min (Excellent)
Alpha:  7h 50 min (Good)

Speaks for itself lol. 

Honestly, it depends on the price of each phone. I'd go with the Zenfone 2 as it is most likely to receive the most support (both from the community and from Asus).  Also it should last you a bit longer as it is more in the upper midrange to low high range category. Then I'd go with the Idol 3, however, I don't believe Alcatel will give much support. Hopefully the community will do wonders with the Idol 3. The Alpha as you said isn't getting any support (it is still stuck on Kikkat correct me if I'm wrong).  I wouldn't go for the 2nd gen Moto G as it is barely an upgrade over the one you currently used to own (You know this is true when the Moto E gets a better update with a better CPU/GPU *when compared to the 2nd Gen Moto G*). I'd say wait if you can, and besides that it is rumored to have similar specs as the Idol 3 + guaranteed roms/support.


----------



## cjvzla (May 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> "Or should I just stop typing"  <-- Lol,
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/benchmarks is a great place to compare these devices as it has pretty much everything.  The only gripe I have with it is that most comparisons don't allow you to just look at the devices you want to compared (like how the color chart does it)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for all that data!..i might, MIGHT be able to wait for 3rd gen moto G...10 months without a smartphone isn´t easy...though i think the zenfone 2 is ultimately looking the better of the three....thanks!


----------



## obscuresword (May 29, 2015)

cjvzla said:


> thanks for all that data!..i might, MIGHT be able to wait for 3rd gen moto G...10 months without a smartphone isn´t easy...though i think the zenfone 2 is ultimately looking the better of the three....thanks!

Click to collapse



You're welcome. Where's your old smartphone lol.


----------



## cjvzla (May 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> You're welcome. Where's your old smartphone lol.

Click to collapse



at the bottom of some beach in the caribean....fell off a boat...at least it died having fun i gues...


----------



## kylmorg (May 29, 2015)

Alright so here goes... I'M SWITCHING FROM AN IPHONE. I've been thinking about it for awhile but I'm finally pulling the trigger after Google's I/O.

Current phone: iPhone 4s

Wants:
- BIGGER SIZE! I'm HURTING for a bigger screen size. Ideal size is somewhere between the iPhone 6 & iPhone 6+. Nothing smaller than the iPhone 6.
- QUALITY! Who's the most reliable? Least buggy? Best battery? Best support? Most innovative? (AKA what's the best blend of all these things)
- EASY TRANSITION! I've used Nexus & Galaxy tablets/phones that my family & friends have and I've MUCH preferred my experience with Google's Nexus stuff.
- SOMETHING THAT'S NOT GOING TO BE REPLACED WITH A NEW MODEL IN LIKE 2 MONTHS! I don't buy phones very often (evidence of my still having a 4s), so I don't want to buy a phone and then two months later their new one comes out and it's significantly better than the one I just bought and all that.

My first instinct was to check out Google's most current phone which is the Nexus 6. I think that things just tooooo big for me. Are they primed for a new one anytime soon I can wait on?

What's up with the Galaxy S6 (& Edge)? Is it actually great or are they just bombarding me with ads and pictures of it so I buy it?

I really like Google and what they do so I'd love to get myself on their phone platform, but that Nexus 6 is just so damn big and clunky looking. WHAT DO I DOOOOOOOO?!?!?!?!

THANKS!


----------



## googleygoggles (May 29, 2015)

kylmorg said:


> Alright so here goes... I'M SWITCHING FROM AN IPHONE. I've been thinking about it for awhile but I'm finally pulling the trigger after Google's I/O.
> 
> Current phone: iPhone 4s
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can wait until Novemberish... Then there will be a new Nexus phone(s).

I put the (s) there because rumor had it that Google is releasing 2 phones, one from LG with a 5.2" screen (like the Nexus 5) and the other from Huawei with a 5.7" screen (like the Nexus 6).

This is great cause it's the best of both worlds; fast and reliable and is likely to come with Android M out of the box. It will also most likely be supported by Google for 2 years ± 2 months.

Good luck


----------



## obscuresword (May 30, 2015)

cjvzla said:


> at the bottom of some beach in the caribean....fell off a boat...at least it died having fun i gues...

Click to collapse



Was it water proof it could still be alive lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dadicated (May 30, 2015)

I think the S5 is still practicality just as good as the S6


----------



## ajxkid (May 30, 2015)

Oneplus two , of course.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PVL_93_RU (May 30, 2015)

I'm probably going for Xperia C4, OnePlus One,  or Nexus 5

I'd need a screen size upgrade from my Nexus 4, as well as larger storage capacity and a little more powerful hardware. The N4 is great and fast and snappy, but it does show it's age sometimes


----------



## RJTRJT (May 30, 2015)

I had an Xperia Z. Advertised to be waterproof. Thought it was. Wanted to get some photos in the pool, but the phone didn't wake up. It never woke up again. Now I'm really wary about submerging "waterproof" phones.


----------



## aDiMinBaiK (May 31, 2015)

Whatever models, as long as there is a new small 4.3 - 4.5 inch compact slim med-high end smartphone, then I would buy!!! Such Xperia Z1 Compact, Z3 Compact and Galaxy A3. I have them all 

~~ sent from TapaTalk Free Android


----------



## Appsapkapp (May 31, 2015)

*Samsung S6*

I am going to buy Samsung S6 phone .


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 31, 2015)

*mini is preferred for me*



aDiMinBaiK said:


> Whatever models, as long as there is a new small 4.3 - 4.5 inch compact slim med-high end smartphone, then I would buy!!! Such Xperia Z1 Compact, Z3 Compact and Galaxy A3. I have them all

Click to collapse



Which one is your favorite?  It seems most the phones recommended these days are mini tablets too large for the pants pocket.   And the few affordable ones are Chinese made and do not operate on US LTE frequencies.  I have liked what I read about the Z3 Compact so far, however, its price is a little over my budget.  Is the Z3 Compact easily rootable?


----------



## SuperBilleN (May 31, 2015)

I am going to buy the Nubia z9, just love how the display looks and how powerful it is

Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrTooPhone (May 31, 2015)

SuperBilleN said:


> I am going to buy the Nubia z9, just love how the display looks and how powerful it is
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The ZTE Nubia Z9 mini was impressive.  Not clear to me if it will work on US AT&T LTE.  Also, root and recovery seem to be a challenge as these apps are all in Chinese.


----------



## aDiMinBaiK (Jun 1, 2015)

*Smallest Phone still I want..*



MrTooPhone said:


> Which one is your favorite?  It seems most the phones recommended these days are mini tablets too large for the pants pocket.   And the few affordable ones are Chinese made and do not operate on US LTE frequencies.  I have liked what I read about the Z3 Compact so far, however, its price is a little over my budget.  Is the Z3 Compact easily rootable?

Click to collapse



Hi,

All's phone are rootable.
But, since the both of Z1 & Z3 have gigantic specs (Quad 2.2++GHz Quallcomm) with 2Gigs RAM, I dont think root action is necessary to do. Everything will going fast and smooth speed and never never see one piece of lag!! Unless you choose smaller spec one, Galaxy A3 which is the smallest/thinnest cool ever created by Samsung, even with a low-mid spec. I like the premium finish and the size which is beat the other first one. And since this A3 did'not received Lolipop, you have to root to increase performance. Now, if you can get the "USED" one for Z1 or Z3, I think the price affordable almost than buy the new one. And still this is a good phone you have to buy which offer Waterproof and good camera result. I suggest you..

Yes for the good budget, Aliexpress or Focalprice offering low price with low spec. Now, I am still hunting for them. Looking for pocket 4,3-4,5 (max 4.7 inch) piece of phone then I will buy.
My previouse phone was Blackberry Z10 which is the cooles pocket size from blackberry and the amazing one is Palm Veer (webOS), probably the smallest in the world ever created.


----------



## kylmorg (Jun 1, 2015)

googleygoggles said:


> If you can wait until Novemberish... Then there will be a new Nexus phone(s).
> 
> I put the (s) there because rumor had it that Google is releasing 2 phones, one from LG with a 5.2" screen (like the Nexus 5) and the other from Huawei with a 5.7" screen (like the Nexus 6).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a ton for the reply. Would it make any sense to buy a Nexus 5 in the meantime between now and Novemberish? Just as a way to abandon my small screen and get over onto android/nexus to get used to it? Or is that phone too old/slow/crappy that it'd be just more of a headache?

Thx.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 1, 2015)

kylmorg said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. Would it make any sense to buy a Nexus 5 in the meantime between now and Novemberish? Just as a way to abandon my small screen and get over onto android/nexus to get used to it? Or is that phone too old/slow/crappy that it'd be just more of a headache?
> 
> Thx.

Click to collapse



Even a nexus 4 would be an upgrade IMO. I have an iphone 5 laying in a drawer and the nexus 4 beats it in most ways. If you really wanted a temporary phone to try out, it's decent for how cheap they go for now. Just don't expect a good camera. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 1, 2015)

kylmorg said:


> Thanks a ton for the reply. Would it make any sense to buy a Nexus 5 in the meantime between now and Novemberish? Just as a way to abandon my small screen and get over onto android/nexus to get used to it? Or is that phone too old/slow/crappy that it'd be just more of a headache?
> 
> Thx.

Click to collapse



If you want something inexpensive, yet competent to play with until the new Nexuses come out, look at a used Nexus 4. Despite being 2.5 years old, the quad core 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 Pro and 2GB RAM are still very capable. Better than most (all?) current budget phones you'll find for the same price, like the Moto E/G, ZTEs, etc. If you want to get in to rooting, custom ROMs, kernels, etc, it's a great device to learn with because it's practically unbrickable (that doesn't mean you shouldn't educate yourself and be careful though) and there's tons of development for it.

There's nothing wrong with the Nexus 5 for this sort of thing, but it'll cost more, and if you're saving for the new generation one, you might as well save a bit and go with the Nexus 4. Just my opinion. If you do want to spend a bit more, get a LG G2 instead of the Nexus 5. Practically the same dimensions, but with a far better camera and much bigger battery, and slightly larger screen. Plus you can find a G2 for very cheap these days.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 1, 2015)

I got a used lg g2 cause I have wanted to try one for a while. But with so many variants and so many weird things about it compared to the nexuses its kind of scary modding it. Plus the display has permanent lines up the display now, which is a common problem which can happen just by making a backup in recovery. 

Now it needs a new display. Not saying its a bad phone, but the Nexus is so easy to work with everything else seems complicated now. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------

I have to agree 100% with planterz recommendation though. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## douglasf01 (Jun 1, 2015)

ive considered the LG G4 or the Samsung Galaxy S6 but I really dont feel like paying out that much money anymore, especially for what I believe to be marginal upgrades. Dont get me wrong the new looks of the devices are nice, but nothing about them screams "buy me".

I may move back a generation and get the Iphone 5S 64GB


----------



## dstaley (Jun 1, 2015)

Any suggestions for cheap (less than $75 USD) devices (cellphone or tablet is fine) that support CyanogenMod 12?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jun 1, 2015)

dstaley said:


> Any suggestions for cheap (less than $75 USD) devices (cellphone or tablet is fine) that support CyanogenMod 12?

Click to collapse




HTC Desire or Samsung Galaxy i9000


----------



## dstaley (Jun 1, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> HTC Desire or Samsung Galaxy i9000

Click to collapse



Neither of those devices support CyanogenMod 12. The i9000 capped out at 11 and the Desire stopped at 7.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 1, 2015)

i 'upgraded' my sammy s4 to htc m9 in the end. for me, the s6 had no external sd card so that was out my choice list.  so far, for me htc m9:
pros: high speed of cpu (tested few encryption processes and is twice as fast as s4) ,  size comfortable in pocket. battery good. 
cons: display unimpressive ,  no cyanogen12 rom available yet, unlock bootloader and root not as straight forward/simple as S4 imo. (i kinda miss odin, lol). no removable battery. no home button (which i preferred on s4). 
i am still not sure but maybe, in hindsight, perhaps i should have got a note 4 or s5 (even cheaper upgrade with removable battery and many custom roms available )...


----------



## levio (Jun 1, 2015)

dstaley said:


> Any suggestions for cheap (less than $75 USD) devices (cellphone or tablet is fine) that support CyanogenMod 12?

Click to collapse



galaxy s2? it support cyanogenmod 12.1


----------



## dstaley (Jun 1, 2015)

levio said:


> galaxy s2? it support cyanogenmod 12.1

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it only supports CM 11.


----------



## levio (Jun 1, 2015)

dstaley said:


> Unfortunately it only supports CM 11.[/URL]

Click to collapse



No, i can tell you that the developers are working on a official version.
I know it because i'm following a unofficial rom that will be official.
i will link it if you are interested.


----------



## dstaley (Jun 1, 2015)

levio said:


> No, i can tell you that the developers are working on a official version.
> I know it because i'm following a unofficial rom that will be official.
> i will link it if you are interested.

Click to collapse



I'd rather buy a device that has CM 12 support at the moment as opposed to a device that may or may not get it at some indeterminate point in the future.


----------



## levio (Jun 1, 2015)

dstaley said:


> I'd rather buy a device that has CM 12 support at the moment as opposed to a device that may or may not get it at some indeterminate point in the future.

Click to collapse



I undersand but it isn't an unknow future. I think it's a matter of days.


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 1, 2015)

dstaley said:


> Unfortunately it only supports CM 11.

Click to collapse



My T989 is running an unofficial build of CM 12 since March, but I see what you mean. I'd go for a newer device as well cause these are becoming legacy devices.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2015)

I think for less than $75, you may have to be a little less picky. Unless you get really lucky and buy from someone who needs money badly.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gvfd65 (Jun 2, 2015)

My upgrade isn't until March 2016 unless I get enough money to buy one full price. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Note 3 on Verizon. I'm waiting to see what the Note 5 looks like, and then I will make my decision on what to get next. Not too impressed with Samsung and their updates at the moment.


----------



## force70 (Jun 2, 2015)

For me  the Note 5 is a given considering my history with the note series.... as long as Sammy doesn't mess it up like the S6  that is (no SD card and non removable battery).

G4 peaks my interest as I skipped the G3 but would also skip the G4 for the same locked Boot loader issue. I'm hoping LG provides an unlock method this time around though. It looks to be a great device.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## ubigred (Jun 2, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> i 'upgraded' my sammy s4 to htc m9 in the end. for me, the s6 had no external sd card so that was out my choice list.  so far, for me htc m9:
> pros: high speed of cpu (tested few encryption processes and is twice as fast as s4) ,  size comfortable in pocket. battery good.
> cons: display unimpressive ,  no cyanogen12 rom available yet, unlock bootloader and root not as straight forward/simple as S4 imo. (i kinda miss odin, lol). no removable battery. no home button (which i preferred on s4).
> i am still not sure but maybe, in hindsight, perhaps i should have got a note 4 or s5 (even cheaper upgrade with removable battery and many custom roms available )...

Click to collapse



Return and get Note 4 or even S5. You won't regret it 

Sent from my SM-N910T

---------- Post added at 11:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 AM ----------




force70 said:


> For me  the Note 5 is a given considering my history with the note series.... as long as Sammy doesn't mess it up like the S6  that is (no SD card and non removable battery).
> 
> G4 peaks my interest as I skipped the G3 but would also skip the G4 for the same locked Boot loader issue. I'm hoping LG provides an unlock method this time around though. It looks to be a great device.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Everyone is waiting on the sd/battery confirmations lol

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## VTMongoose (Jun 2, 2015)

Hello guys. I would appreciate your suggestions for a phone.

I am on AT&T. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that is rooted running TWRP and a custom ROM. Recently, I bought an S4, not realizing that it would have a locked bootloader (I assumed only S5's had them), making running a custom recovery, and an AOSP ROM impossible. Even if I'd had an unlocked bootloader, AOSP ROMs were hard to come by since most of the community is locked down by AT&T and Verizon. So, I returned the S4.

I would like to buy a newer, faster phone that is similar (not necessarily new, a generation or two old is OK) to my SGS3. That is, one that has:

1) An unlocked bootloader
2) Appropriate bands for AT&T LTE
3) Removable battery
4) Expandable memory

So far, I have not found any phones that meet these criteria. It seems that AT&T has been very thorough in ensuring that all of the phones on its network capable of using its LTE come shipped with locked bootloaders. Let me know if you guys think of anything. My spending target is $100-300. The S4 cost me $185 used, and I think that would have been perfect were it not for the locked bootloader.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2015)

Do unlocked T-Mobile phones not work on at&t?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jun 2, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> Do unlocked T-Mobile phones not work on at&t?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lots of guys running that set up so they must....only way to go to bypass the locked BL BS really. Or buy a Canadian samsung device 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2015)

Sounds like the solution right there. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Arthas/ (Jun 3, 2015)

I would like to have the xperia z3 compact, i am not a big fan of big phones, that one looks like a dream

Sent from my xperia sp


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 3, 2015)

ubigred said:


> Return and get Note 4 or even S5. You won't regret it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T

Click to collapse



ya i wish i had known before. i think would have got S5 or Note 4 for sure instead of M9.
 i am impressed with speed of M9 and the sound system, at first few days, but now i really see how much better the s4 was for root and flash custom roms.... and to add to that.... i had the dead-pixel problem on m9 at first so i already had to return it already once.  now i already  unlocked m9's bootloader with htcdev then had twrp installed and rooted, so not sure if store will take back....


----------



## Planterz (Jun 3, 2015)

VTMongoose said:


> Hello guys. I would appreciate your suggestions for a phone.
> 
> I am on AT&T. I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S3 that is rooted running TWRP and a custom ROM. Recently, I bought an S4, not realizing that it would have a locked bootloader (I assumed only S5's had them), making running a custom recovery, and an AOSP ROM impossible. Even if I'd had an unlocked bootloader, AOSP ROMs were hard to come by since most of the community is locked down by AT&T and Verizon. So, I returned the S4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> Do unlocked T-Mobile phones not work on at&t?

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Lots of guys running that set up so they must....only way to go to bypass the locked BL BS really. Or buy a Canadian samsung device

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> Sounds like the solution right there.

Click to collapse



Yep. The Galaxy S4 from T-Mobile has an unlocked bootloader and is easily rooted with Chainfire Auto-root, TWRP is available and up to date (you can either flash it from Odin or use the TWRP Manager app). I just picked one up myself (I'm on T-Mo though) I've been switching between Omega ROM (TouchWiz based) and LiquidSmooth, which I use on my Nexus 4 and OnePlus One. Best of all (for you), the T-Mobile version works on LTE bands 1/2/4/5/7/17, and AT&T uses 2/4/17, so you're good to go.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yep. The Galaxy S4 from T-Mobile has an unlocked bootloader and is easily rooted with Chainfire Auto-root, TWRP is available and up to date (you can either flash it from Odin or use the TWRP Manager app). I just picked one up myself (I'm on T-Mo though) I've been switching between Omega ROM (TouchWiz based) and LiquidSmooth, which I use on my Nexus 4 and OnePlus One. Best of all (for you), the T-Mobile version works on LTE bands 1/2/4/5/7/17, and AT&T uses 2/4/17, so you're good to go.

Click to collapse



The S4 is the best device i ever owned , i have a G2 but i prefer the S4. I really regret selling it..

Sent from my SM-T113 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi guys

Im looking for a sprint phone that is easily rooted and has wifi tethering. It doesn't have to be new. Just Android 4.1 or newer. It also has to support 4g lte. 
Any suggestions?

Thanks
Geza

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FluxionFluff (Jun 3, 2015)

In the end, decided to get the Samsung Galaxy S6. The camera was honestly the only thing I liked on the LG G4 since the interface isn't that great (yes, I know you can use a different launcher, since I have one on my S3) and honestly... the phone itself is way too big for me. The G3 was already pushing it and the G4 is bigger than that. If the phone was similar in size to the S6, it'd be a toss up.


----------



## PumpedUpKicks (Jun 3, 2015)

I want to get a Motorola Droid maxx


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 3, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Im looking for a sprint phone that is easily rooted and has wifi tethering. It doesn't have to be new. Just Android 4.1 or newer. It also has to support 4g lte.
> Any suggestions?
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you give us more information like what screen size, camera, battery and etc

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 3, 2015)

I dont really care about anything else. Im gonna root it and use it for home internet. Itll be plugged in 24/7 so the bat doesn't matter. 

Thanks Geza

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VTMongoose (Jun 3, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yep. The Galaxy S4 from T-Mobile has an unlocked bootloader and is easily rooted with Chainfire Auto-root, TWRP is available and up to date (you can either flash it from Odin or use the TWRP Manager app). I just picked one up myself (I'm on T-Mo though) I've been switching between Omega ROM (TouchWiz based) and LiquidSmooth, which I use on my Nexus 4 and OnePlus One. Best of all (for you), the T-Mobile version works on LTE bands 1/2/4/5/7/17, and AT&T uses 2/4/17, so you're good to go.

Click to collapse



Thank you Planterz and everyone. I am definitely going to pick up an M919 then. I was really heartbroken sending the I337 that I bought back to the company because it's definitely a better device than my S3, leagues faster despite the terrible touchwiz OS.


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 3, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I dont really care about anything else. Im gonna root it and use it for home internet. Itll be plugged in 24/7 so the bat doesn't matter.
> 
> Thanks Geza
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol ok. Any specific price point you're looking at?

http://www.amazon.com/LG-Tribute-Black-Sprint-Prepaid/dp/B00O15EGPA

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00O15EI30/ref=psdc_2483608011_t2_B00O15EGPA


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 4, 2015)

Used $50
Are lg phones easily rooted?
EDIT
price: the cheapest reliable phone that has these specs.
Sprint
Out of contract
4g lte
Wifi tethering
Modernish Android
2nd edit
And easily rooted 
Thanks Geza

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 4, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Used $50
> Are lg phones easily rooted?
> EDIT
> price: the cheapest reliable phone that has these specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think LG bello and fino could be good for you.

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 4, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I think LG bello and fino could be good for you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Neither of those have 4g lte

Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 4, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Neither of those have 4g lte
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



All to your needs  for less than 50$ i think it's  impossible..

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gezafisch (Jun 4, 2015)

I changed that 


Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 4, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> I changed that
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Moto E 4G ? 


Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 4, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Used $50
> Are lg phones easily rooted?
> EDIT
> price: the cheapest reliable phone that has these specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes they are easy to root. There's actually tutorials for both. OK I'll look for something used later on today lol.

Edit: I think those are you best bet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hojunester (Jun 4, 2015)

*used devices!*

I've been a fan of getting my devices second-hand. As long as you choose a trustworthy vendor, the devices come in pretty good shape, and you often pay less than half the price. This does mean that I'm usually a generation or two behind in terms of the latest hardware, though... After my current s3 runs its course, I wonder what I should get next. Maybe I'll just grab a nexus 5 on the used market?


----------



## Techngro (Jun 4, 2015)

"I had an Xperia Z. Advertised to be waterproof. Thought it was. Wanted to get some photos in the pool, but the phone didn't wake up. It never woke up again. Now I'm really wary about submerging "waterproof" phones."

Did Sony end up replacing it? That should be more of a manufacturer defect than a warranty issue.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 5, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> The S4 is the best device i ever owned , i have a G2 but i prefer the S4. I really regret selling it..
> 
> Sent from my SM-T113 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here. S4 was also best device I owned... Reliable, durable, good quality and many custom roms support ..and much easier/smoother process  to root and flash than my new HTC M9. And I had no hardware/display  issues with my S4 ever.


----------



## concakho (Jun 5, 2015)

Asus look really nice when release a series of smart phone, high performance but cheap.


----------



## Marty_Since87 (Jun 5, 2015)

The note 4 was suppose to be my next device but II can't afford any new phones at the moment, not even the LG G Stylo -__-.


----------



## hurbraa (Jun 5, 2015)

I was going to buy the Oneplus One from the flash sale, but they haven't apparently had the 16gb one in stock during the sale.... Can't afford the 64gb one. Oh well, I'll have to wait for Zenfone 2 / Alcatel Onetouch Idol 3 to be released in Finland.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 5, 2015)

hurbraa said:


> I was going to buy the Oneplus One from the flash sale, but they haven't apparently had the 16gb one in stock during the sale.... Can't afford the 64gb one. Oh well, I'll have to wait for Zenfone 2 / Alcatel Onetouch Idol 3 to be released in Finland.

Click to collapse



Wait and save up for the 64gb OnePlus One. 16gb is paltry after the space the OS takes. 64gb gives you plenty of storage for games and TWRP backups of your ROMs. With 16gb, you've only got room for a few games and one, maybe two TWRP backups.


----------



## hurbraa (Jun 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Wait and save up for the 64gb OnePlus One. 16gb is paltry after the space the OS takes. 64gb gives you plenty of storage for games and TWRP backups of your ROMs. With 16gb, you've only got room for a few games and one, maybe two TWRP backups.

Click to collapse



After the flash sale the 64gb one will be too expensive, I was already stretching my budget for the 16gb one on sale which they apparently didn't have.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 5, 2015)

hurbraa said:


> After the flash sale the 64gb one will be too expensive, I was already stretching my budget for the 16gb one on sale which they apparently didn't have.

Click to collapse



The flash sale will be back, repeatedly if not permanently. Save up. One week, 2 weeks, 3, whatever it takes. You'll regret it if you don't.


----------



## hurbraa (Jun 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The flash sale will be back, repeatedly if not permanently. Save up. One week, 2 weeks, 3, whatever it takes. You'll regret it if you don't.

Click to collapse



I certainly hope the flash sale will be back! You just brought me some hope  thanks. I'll save up


----------



## s8freak (Jun 5, 2015)

hurbraa said:


> I certainly hope the flash sale will be back! You just brought me some hope  thanks. I'll save up

Click to collapse



One cannot beat the 64g OPO for the money it's an outstanding device. 
I have one as well I'm just a device junky that's gotta have the next biggest thing LOL


----------



## blindman75 (Jun 5, 2015)

I currently have an unlocked Motorola Razr HD Max. on Verizon and am looking to upgrade my phone. I am looking at the S6 vs the M9. I don't want to go any larger than either of these to phones. Does anyone have an opinion on which they would go with? Are either of these two unlockable / rootable on Verizon. Thanks


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 5, 2015)

blindman75 said:


> I currently have an unlocked Motorola Razr HD Max. on Verizon and am looking to upgrade my phone. I am looking at the S6 vs the M9. I don't want to go any larger than either of these to phones. Does anyone have an opinion on which they would go with? Are either of these two unlockable / rootable on Verizon. Thanks

Click to collapse



S6 without even think. For me , the M9 is a "small" update of the M8.

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maykelsaad (Jun 5, 2015)

Samsung galaxy s3 for sure


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 5, 2015)

blindman75 said:


> I currently have an unlocked Motorola Razr HD Max. on Verizon and am looking to upgrade my phone. I am looking at the S6 vs the M9. I don't want to go any larger than either of these to phones. Does anyone have an opinion on which they would go with? Are either of these two unlockable / rootable on Verizon. Thanks

Click to collapse



I got the m9 . So if i were u, i wouldnt get the m9 ...yet. Unlock root and custom rom seems afaik easier in sammy because you dont have to deal with cid, s-off,mid, ruu hassel stuff when customizing.
 If i had choice again i would get note 4 or s5. But the shop wont let me change model.  I remember even chainfire said note4 was very good. note 4 is a little bigger but a few guys i met said it fits into their pockets fine. S5 smaller and  seems many custom roms. Easy to root. I would hv got s6 if it had external sd card but if u dont mind that then suggest s6 if note 4 too big for u. Jus my opinion.


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jun 6, 2015)

Unless you REALLY need features such as SD slot not available on a nexus, there really is no reason not to choose nexus 6, or 5 if 6 is to big.

-----------------------<SiG>-------------------
My house phone is better than your iPhone.


----------



## past_pluto (Jun 6, 2015)

The Verizon s4 is able to run AOSP even if on locked bootloader but only if you get one that hasn't been updated to lollipop officially. Once that's happened there is no downgrading to NC5 firmware. 

I bought an s4 on NK4 firmware which is the last before lollipop and easily downgraded to NC5 and flashed kitpop rom. Couldn't be happier once I figured out the right trickster settings to eliminate audio feedback when using viper4android on super setting. 

But if I had to choose I'd get a phone with unlockable bootloader before I'd ever deal with this again.

Sent from my SCH-i545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Jun 7, 2015)

Honestly, all I need is a verizon phone thats fast, rootable, and will allow for simultsneous 4g while on a call. If love to upgrade, but don't know or any other phone that can still do all that! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## behwolf (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello, would you recommend to me which phone to choose- Sony Xperia Z3 compact   or Samsung Galaxu Alpha.   Who has a better camera ?


----------



## Planterz (Jun 7, 2015)

behwolf said:


> Hello, would you recommend to me which phone to choose- Sony Xperia Z3 compact   or Samsung Galaxu Alpha.   Who has a better camera ?

Click to collapse



Both are great phones. The Alpha probably takes better pictures, but in all other aspects the Z3C is the better phone.


----------



## Oguz.Pacino (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm happy with my Samsung Galaxy S3 running with Blekota Note 4 Lite.

But If my S3 dies, I think I would buy an iPhone or S5 / S6

iPhone (like iOS)
S5(IP67-Protection, Lolipop)
S6(nice Design, actual flagship)


----------



## fix-this! (Jun 7, 2015)

At this point im waiting on the 3rd gen rumored moto g. Incredible specs for a mid range. That and the next nexus.


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a new phone and a little help would be great ! I'm looking for a big phone (5.5 +), with a good battery and of course android.  I intend to use it as my primary device for a lot of multimedia, some gaming, a lot of email and texts and some developing but only as an hobbyist.  

I have no intention to get it on contract & the cheaper the better of course. 
Should I be looking at last year flagships ? Is the Asus Zenfone 2 any good (benchmarks place this device as a beast) ? Should I wait for a some price drop in this year flagship or the release of the OP2 ?

Your help is appreciate.


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new phone and a little help would be great ! I'm looking for a big phone (5.5 +), with a good battery and of course android.  I intend to use it as my primary device for a lot of multimedia, some gaming, a lot of email and texts and some developing but only as an hobbyist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you don't need a phone right now I'd wait until Fall/Winter. I been reading a lot of user comments and reviews on the ZF2 and opinions are mixed in concerns of battery life. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3004268 Performance, however, isn't an issue though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new phone and a little help would be great ! I'm looking for a big phone (5.5 +), with a good battery and of course android.  I intend to use it as my primary device for a lot of multimedia, some gaming, a lot of email and texts and some developing but only as an hobbyist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Easy choices here would  be the  note 4, Nexus 6 or G4.



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 8, 2015)

How does the Nexus compare with S6 when compared for ease of root and flash custom rom? Which device is more user friendly?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> How does the Nexus compare with S6 when compared for ease of root and flash custom rom? Which device is more user friendly?

Click to collapse



The nexus is far better for things like that.  Bootloder unlock is easy as a command line


----------



## s8freak (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm in the market for a new phone and a little help would be great ! I'm looking for a big phone (5.5 +), with a good battery and of course android.  I intend to use it as my primary device for a lot of multimedia, some gaming, a lot of email and texts and some developing but only as an hobbyist.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OPO is a beast of a phone especially for the money it's just an excellent solid all around device. I have one myself


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone had a run with the Asus Zenfone 2 ?


----------



## force70 (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Anyone had a run with the Asus Zenfone 2 ?

Click to collapse



I've been keeping an eye on that device, now there are going to be snapdragon models also

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 8, 2015)

force70 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on that device, now there are going to be snapdragon models also
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Is there a reason to wait for a Snapdragon powered Zenfone 2 instead of Intel ?


----------



## force70 (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Is there a reason to wait for a Snapdragon powered Zenfone 2 instead of Intel ?

Click to collapse



Yep, there will be little if any development for the Intel models.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 8, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yep, there will be little if any development for the Intel models.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Wishes they would have gone for a more powerful chip like the SD 800/801 so that it is just as powerful as the ones with the Intel chipset. Oh well I guess.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 8, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Wishes they would have gone for a more powerful chip like the SD 800/801 so that it is just as powerful as the ones with the Intel chipset. Oh well I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about that one.. 
Benchmarks made by anandtech place the GPU on par with the 801 and the iPhone 5S and CPU with the S810. What's stunning is that the device ranks first on PCMark.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> I'm not sure about that one..
> Benchmarks made by anandtech place the GPU on par with the 801 and the iPhone 5S and CPU with the S810. What's stunning is that the device ranks first on PCMark.

Click to collapse



Hold no faith in benchmarks.  It's been proven they are too easily faked


----------



## s8freak (Jun 8, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Hold no faith in benchmarks.  It's been proven they are too easily faked

Click to collapse



I don't either much just fun to mess around with though.
Here's my latest on Dennis Rom on my S6 G925A Edge


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> I'm not sure about that one..
> Benchmarks made by anandtech place the GPU on par with the 801 and the iPhone 5S and CPU with the S810. What's stunning is that the device ranks first on PCMark.

Click to collapse



I think we are talking about very different devices then lol. Along with the Zenfone Selfie and these variants here: http://www.vinereport.com/article/a...snapdragon.processor.three.variations/628.htm the best chip set being offered among them is the Snapdragon 615 with Adreno 405 graphics.  The GPU here is not on par with the Adreno 330 or PowerVR G6430.. It is much weaker than the both. The CPU is the same story too.  In fact here's the Idol 3 (with the SD 615) vs the Zenfone 2 (with Intel Z3580/PowerVR G6430), and you'll see what I mean.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYZr53U2Tfk]

This guy also has benchmarks with the OnePlus one in the mix to (which has the 801/Adreno 330 graphics). 

Let me know what Zenfone you're talking about cause those are the only ones I seen.


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm talking about this one, CPU & GPU :
anandtech.com/show/9251/the-asus-zenfone-2-review/4
anandtech.com/show/9251/the-asus-zenfone-2-review/5

And the GPU in the Z3580 is the same one found in the Apple A7.  The Zenfone one is just clocked higher (533Mhz vs 433). While the 615 is not bad, it's only that versus the Z3580.  In fact, at his worse, the Z3580 is matching the S801.


----------



## rapons89 (Jun 8, 2015)

*hi*

hi everybody..
i have a note 3 samsung n9005.. next smarthphone? i hope note 5....i hope it's not too expensive for me..


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 8, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> I'm talking about this one, CPU & GPU :
> anandtech.com/show/9251/the-asus-zenfone-2-review/4
> anandtech.com/show/9251/the-asus-zenfone-2-review/5
> 
> And the GPU in the Z3580 is the same one found in the Apple A7.  The Zenfone one is just clocked higher (533Mhz vs 433). While the 615 is not bad, it's only that versus the Z3580.  In fact, at his worse, the Z3580 is matching the S801.

Click to collapse



Yeah we were specially talking about the new versions shown at computex. Those use the Snapdragon chipset. Also the one in the review is the one I was using to compare with the newer version lol. I was saying that instead of using the 615 in the newer version they should have used the 800/801.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 8, 2015)

Now since OPO has permanently dropped the price one the sandstone 64g to $249 I doubt anyone can find a better device for that price. I have one and its a fantastic device.


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> I've been keeping an eye on that device, now there are going to be snapdragon models also
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse





obscuresword said:


> Yeah we were specially talking about the new versions shown at computex. Those use the Snapdragon chipset. Also the one in the review is the one I was using to compare with the newer version lol. I was saying that instead of using the 615 in the newer version they should have used the 800/801.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't know what are you talking about.
The S615 is subpar vs the Z3580, like a lot.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Now since OPO has permanently dropped the price one the sandstone 64g to $249 I doubt anyone can find a better device for that price. I have one and its a fantastic device.

Click to collapse



$249 is for the white/16gb. Black/64gb is $299. Still a fantastic deal though. The Zenfone 2 makes the choice difficult though. $300 gets you a microSD slot in addition to the 64gb built in, plus an extra gig of RAM. But 64gb built in is plenty for pretty much anyone, and I doubt any OPO owner has been dissatisfied with "only" 3gb RAM. The OPO has a better screen, better construction, is a bit more svelte, and then of course there's the custom support. 

Plus the "Google" button arrangement would drive me nuts. My first smartphone was a Sony Ericsson X10a, with the menu button on the left, back button on the right. Same on my next phone, the Droid Razr Maxx. Now I have a OPO, 2 Samsungs, and a Nexus 4, plus my LG tablet. All have the same button arrangement (or allow me to chose it). 

I'm going off on a bit of a tangent with this, but it really irritates me that Google's button arrangement is the opposite of what it historically was. It might seem a trivial thing, but having it reversed on hardware buttons, and/or not having the choice in software to rearrange them (kudos to LG for this) is pretty much a deal killer for me. 

That said, the $199 Zenfone 2 is a hell of a deal. Only 2gb RAM, but that's still plenty, especially considering there's no multi-window multitasking (a big oversight, IMO). 16gb built-in is enough since it has a microSD slot. It's a hell of a lot of phone for only $200. If I only had $200, and needed a new phone, that's probably what I would get. Although it'd have to duke it out with the LG G2...


----------



## s8freak (Jun 9, 2015)

@Planterz my bad I didn't mean to misinform anyone +1 on $299 for the 64g is still one heck of a phone for the money. 
I went to the S6 edge as soon as root was achieved and Flashfire compatible. 
I'm a device junky I've got to have the next big thing LOL


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 9, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Wishes they would have gone for a more powerful chip like the SD 800/801 so that it is just as powerful as the ones with the Intel chipset. Oh well I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





SIMBAtheCAT said:


> I don't know what are you talking about.
> The S615 is subpar vs the Z3580, like a lot.

Click to collapse



I know which is exactly why I said the post you quoted, and also showed you that comparison with the 615 getting completely beat lol. However, I believe I mistook your first post as comparing the 615 vs the 800/801 instead of the Z3580 vs the 800/801. If that's the case then my apologies. You are correct with the GPU being on par with the Adreno 330, but the CPU is more between the SD 801 and SD 805 as per Geekbench results. The maximum value ZF2 in multi-core test reached just under 3100 points, while something like the HTC One M9 (with the SD 810) is averaging 3500+.


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

Well I've used many, I think I might go with a nexus next as im currently using a galaxy s4 and have used many Galaxys before as well as many others...  Are the new nexus as good as everyone is saying?


----------



## force70 (Jun 9, 2015)

joegray said:


> Well I've used many, I think I might go with a nexus next as im currently using a galaxy s4 and have used many Galaxys before as well as many others...  Are the new nexus as good as everyone is saying?

Click to collapse



I had a galaxy nexus and a nexus 5 for a bit, this nexus 6 just kills them both.I'm really happy with it.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> I had a galaxy nexus and a nexus 5 for a bit, this nexus 6 just kills them both.I'm really happy with it.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



So let me ask you in this perspective, would the nexus 6 be good for someone like me who likes doing ALOT of things at once on the phone? As in is it ram efficient?


----------



## force70 (Jun 9, 2015)

joegray said:


> So let me ask you in this perspective, would the nexus 6 be good for someone like me who likes doing ALOT of things at once on the phone? As in is it ram efficient?

Click to collapse



I've yet to see mine stutter, its been quite impressive even when it was stock.keep I'm mind I also have a note 4 so that's saying a lot.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> I've yet to see mine stutter, its been quite impressive even when it was stock.keep I'm mind I also have a note 4 so that's saying a lot.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



I also have a note 4 as well as my s4, s3,  and LG g2 and looking for something that will outdo all of them lol


----------



## force70 (Jun 9, 2015)

joegray said:


> I also have a note 4 as well as my s4, s3,  and LG g2 and looking for something that will outdo all of them lol

Click to collapse



The nexus and note are pretty close, I'd give the edge to the nexus due to not having TW on it and the lag that comes with it. Of course no where near the features but I don't use half of them anyway.

Battery life is better on the note and of course the camera kills the nexus camera.but overall speed and responsiveness goes to the nexus

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## joegray (Jun 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> The nexus and note are pretty close, I'd give the edge to the nexus due to not having TW on it and the lag that comes with it. Of course no where near the features but I don't use half of them anyway.
> 
> Battery life is better on the note and of course the camera kills the nexus camera.but overall speed and responsiveness goes to the nexus
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Thanks, I think I might actually be getting the nexus 6 as you and many other have been telling me it's worth the investment.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> The nexus and note are pretty close, I'd give the edge to the nexus due to not having TW on it and the lag that comes with it. Of course no where near the features but I don't use half of them anyway.
> 
> Battery life is better on the note and of course the camera kills the nexus camera.but overall speed and responsiveness goes to the nexus
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Sounds like I should have gotten the Nexus 6 instead...but, just asking,  if someone wanted/preferred external SD card slot, what device would you suggest as an alternative to Nexus 6? 
(ie ease of root and unlock, user friendly to custom rom, need fast CPU but with external SD card...and  dont care about camera quality at all). tia


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I don't either much just fun to mess around with though.
> Here's my latest on Dennis Rom on my S6 G925A Edge

Click to collapse



What you think OPO vs S6 Edge: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKFH5qt8YNM


----------



## orkunkurun (Jun 9, 2015)

*You should buy iXperia K5*

In my country, this phone prices 129-179 Turkish Liras ($47.05-65.32). It has got 4 inch screen, 5 inch height, Java based OS looks like Android, 0.3 megapixels front and rear camera, 0,6 MB memory, elastic front panel, TV, MP3/MP4, FM Radio, color hitscreen(NOT TOUCHSCREEN, IT WORKS WITH HITTING BY FINGER!), a microphone, turn on and volume buttons, spots that look like sensors and many many features. It's technology comes from 23st century. It comes with earphone that worths 1 Turkish Liras ($ 0.37), USB charger and rusty USB cable.


----------



## agriculture (Jun 9, 2015)

Mine redmi 1s


----------



## s8freak (Jun 9, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> What you think OPO vs S6 Edge: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKFH5qt8YNM

Click to collapse



I don't put a lot of stock in Benchmark scores  actually they are mostly for fun to me and since I have both devices each has it's merits. 
How is that OPO set up? How is the Edge? I'm not defending either device I love them both plus for the money the OPO is an outstanding device.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 9, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> What you think OPO vs S6 Edge: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKFH5qt8YNM

Click to collapse



No offense, but this question is rather absurd. The S6 Edge is an extremely expensive device, while the OnePlus One is the cheapest high-end phone on the market. The S6 is an averaged sized phone, while the OPO is a phablet, The idea of "better" doesn't even apply, given the size difference. The S6 wins when it comes to hardware, but it costs twice as much. What do you want to spend? Give me some more info, and I might even come up with other alternatives that you haven't even considered.


----------



## force70 (Jun 9, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Sounds like I should have gotten the Nexus 6 instead...but, just asking,  if someone wanted/preferred external SD card slot, what device would you suggest as an alternative to Nexus 6?
> (ie ease of root and unlock, user friendly to custom rom, need fast CPU but with external SD card...and  dont care about camera quality at all). tia

Click to collapse



With a bigger screen there's only a few.

Note 4
G3 or now G4
Ascend mate 7 but it had limited development which is why I don't have one


current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (Jun 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> No offense, but this question is rather absurd. The S6 Edge is an extremely expensive device, while the OnePlus One is the cheapest high-end phone on the market. The S6 is an averaged sized phone, while the OPO is a phablet, The idea of "better" doesn't even apply, given the size difference. The S6 wins when it comes to hardware, but it costs twice as much. What do you want to spend? Give me some more info, and I might even come up with other alternatives that you haven't even considered.

Click to collapse



I was trying to be diplomatic LOL since I have both. I still say the OPO can't be beat when it comes to outright value. 
That being said this S6 is an awesome device.


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I don't put a lot of stock in Benchmark scores  actually they are mostly for fun to me and since I have both devices each has it's merits.
> How is that OPO set up? How is the Edge? I'm not defending either device I love them both plus for the money the OPO is an outstanding device.

Click to collapse



I just wanted to see what you thought about the outcome of  video since you're the OPO / S6 freak lol. 

Edit: Both are stock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 9, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I just wanted to see what you thought about the outcome of  video since you're the OPO / S6 freak lol.
> 
> Edit: Both are stock.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I own both and I've said many times the OPO is the best device of its kind for the money.
I've had Sammy devices from the S2 up to and now including the S6 and  in my opinion, which means nothing, is a superior device.  Battery is fantastic camera is far superior 64g storage is sufficient the screen is superior.
But everyone has their own opinion, needs and wants.


----------



## ubigred (Jun 9, 2015)

OPO = Toyota Camry
S6 = Mercedes Benz 

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## s8freak (Jun 10, 2015)

ubigred said:


> OPO = Toyota Camry
> S6 = Mercedes Benz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T

Click to collapse



Ahhh but a fully loaded Camry


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> With a bigger screen there's only a few.
> 
> Note 4
> G3 or now G4
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree about Note 4. I was so close to buying the Note 4, but at last minute ended up getting the M9, which I kinda regret.

 I had so many problems with M9 , and had to get replacement first day due to dead pixel problem plus default messaging not working at all. 
After a replacement and then 5 factory resets and an update, its working ok now  but display is really unimpressive, even compared to my old S4 .. and as I mentioned here before, M9 not as 'user-friendly' to customize rom as my Samsung, (because of S-on,S-off, Cid,etc. Now I look back, Odin and flashing S4 roms was sooooo easy lol). 
That said...I guess the M9 sound is very good.  Battery is average. Speed is better than my S4, but seems much much less than S6. I dont live by antutu scores but I only got 51k-55k antutu scores max on M9. 

i feel might sell this M9 and buy a new Note 4 (or S5?) instead. Still undecided...

Anyone know how the M9 compares with Note 4 (and S5)  for speed?


----------



## charlatan01 (Jun 10, 2015)

SIMBAtheCAT said:


> Anyone had a run with the Asus Zenfone 2 ?

Click to collapse



I bought one for my Mrs about a month ago and it's very nice.  Can't say exactly what battery stamina looks like,  but it's a heckuva device.


----------



## Karku (Jun 11, 2015)

If anyone is into Xperias and (like me) doesn't want something with a 5+ inch screen, Xperia Z3 compact is great.
I'm using it as my secondary, business phone and I am definately going to swap my Xperia Z for it as well soon.


----------



## Lourde (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, besides the Umi Hammer I have another budget Lollipop-capable 4G LTE candidate coming out next month: Archos 55 Helium+.

Which is good because this old Galaxy SII is getting kinda screwy. =/


----------



## EP21 (Jun 12, 2015)

ubigred said:


> OPO = Toyota Camry
> S6 = Mercedes Benz
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T

Click to collapse



Haha, and from a side the G3 looks like a bug eye impreza


----------



## ubigred (Jun 12, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Agree about Note 4. I was so close to buying the Note 4, but at last minute ended up getting the M9, which I kinda regret.
> 
> I had so many problems with M9 , and had to get replacement first day due to dead pixel problem plus default messaging not working at all.
> After a replacement and then 5 factory resets and an update, its working ok now  but display is really unimpressive, even compared to my old S4 .. and as I mentioned here before, M9 not as 'user-friendly' to customize rom as my Samsung, (because of S-on,S-off, Cid,etc. Now I look back, Odin and flashing S4 roms was sooooo easy lol).
> ...

Click to collapse



As I've told others. Note 4 is at the top of the food chain. Sell the M9 and pick up a Note 4 on Swappa

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 12, 2015)

ubigred said:


> As I've told others. Note 4 is at the top of the food chain. Sell the M9 and pick up a Note 4 on Swappa
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T

Click to collapse



Ya i was thinking that.

Do u know roughly Whats the difference in speed of the Note 4 compared with M9?


----------



## frankandwendy (Jun 12, 2015)

*As for me, I want buy a apple smartphone*

As for me, I want buy a apple smartphone


----------



## Retrial (Jun 12, 2015)

delete


----------



## Planterz (Jun 12, 2015)

frankandwendy said:


> As for me, I want buy a apple smartphone

Click to collapse



What the heck are you doing here then?


----------



## s8freak (Jun 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> What the heck are you doing here then?

Click to collapse



LMAO Right?????


----------



## winargo (Jun 12, 2015)

Just bought g3 beat 
Overall very nice and the battery is super 
Planning on buying lg g4

Sent from my LG-D724 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FroggyStyle (Jun 12, 2015)

Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop 

Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.

I am contemplating between S6, Note 4 or the M9 ??

I hate that the S6 no longer has a card slot and while I had a Note 3 for a long time I am a little over the super sized phablet thing. Oh also would be nice to root with out jumping over so many damn hoops.

Any way thoughts between the 3 ?

Thanks


----------



## s8freak (Jun 12, 2015)

FroggyStyle said:


> Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop
> 
> Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



64g of storage on the s6 is a lot. I have the Edge and I love this device. Root takes about 5 seconds with the pingpong apk and FlashFire for a couple Roms. 
Debloated and some good themes from the theme store included and there ya go.
Turn off the Google Now cards just about doubles battery life.
There's a lot of naysayers against it but it's a great phone.
I'm 53 by the way.
Either the s6 edge or flat I think you'd like em.
I've had Sammy S phones since the S2 up to and including the S6.
My wife has the Note4 no root but it's a good phone...I like my S6 much better.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 12, 2015)

FroggyStyle said:


> Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop
> 
> Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you liked your S5, you'd probably be happiest and most familiar with the S6. HTC Sense is drastically different than TouchWiz (not saying one is better than the other, just that they're different), The camera on either the Note 4 or S6 is far better than the M9's. The S6 is easily rooted without tripping KNOX.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 13, 2015)

FroggyStyle said:


> Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop
> 
> Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the M9 and regret it. Display sucks, battery average, not easy to customize compared with my previous sammy devices . Not many custom roms. But sound speakers is very very good and has external SD card, which S6 doesnt have.
If i had choice i would go for Note 4, great display, plus note 4 has removable battery.  I really miss that with the M9. Depends on whats ur priorities.


----------



## brightssingh (Jun 13, 2015)

Friends iam using xperia z2 i want to update my phone but not xperia z3.....i want to buy nexus 6 but i will loose lot of features which xperia z2 do.....can u advise me what should i buy or stay with xperia z?


----------



## force70 (Jun 13, 2015)

FroggyStyle said:


> Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop
> 
> Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go s6 or note 4, in my case it would be the note...I hate small screens and like the option of an SD card (I have a 128gb in my note 4) and removable battery. That said I've adjusted to not having either on my nexus 6.

Another option for you could be the LG G4?

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## ubigred (Jun 13, 2015)

FroggyStyle said:


> Quick response needed for a old guy that is way out of the loop
> 
> Need to go get a new phone today (AT&T) as my daughter broker hers, and well I just think I should get a new one and give her my S5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4. Att version isn't Rootable  last I checked. 

Sent from my SM-N910T


----------



## GMSido (Jun 13, 2015)

Guys I have a question. I have now LG G2 mini, in next year I want to buy Z1 maybe Z2. And here is a question should I buy phone with 64 bit or 32 bit processor? Is there a big difference in speed?

Sent from my LG-D620 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking to buy a new phone but can't choose between these 3. Galaxy S5 , Xperia Z3 , Htc One M8.
I really want the M8 but i'm scared to loose the battery life of the Z3 , the S5 i think is the most complete one , good design , tons of features and great performance. What do you think ?
Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andresmonteroc (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi!

English is not my native language but I will do everything possible so that you can understand me.

I want to buy a smartphone, but I can't decide.

I am not addicted to play on my smartphone. Need a corporate phone, with which I can get the best performance in terms of productivity is concerned.

Sometimes I need to take pictures, or videos that can be included in the final edition of audiovisual projects.

Also can edit spreadsheets, text files, but with comfort and effectiveness.

At this time, I have a s4 i9505, but it has become a bit slow, with the latest update of Android. And physically, well, the phone is already close to complete its cycle.

I've been thinking seriously about choosing between Note 4, Galaxy S6 or HtcM9.

What I can advise you guys?


----------



## force70 (Jun 15, 2015)

andresmonteroc said:


> Hi!
> 
> English is not my native language but I will do everything possible so that you can understand me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those 3 for your uses note 4 hands down.

Your English is fine BTW!

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Looking to buy a new phone but can't choose between these 3. Galaxy S5 , Xperia Z3 , Htc One M8.
> I really want the M8 but i'm scared to loose the battery life of the Z3 , the S5 i think is the most complete one , good design , tons of features and great performance. What do you think ?
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Flip a coin (one that has 3 sides...I guess). Honestly, they're all fine. They have their strengths and weaknesses, you just have to weigh them against your priorities. The M8 isn't waterproof, the other 2 are. The Z3 has the best battery life, but the S5 has a replaceable one. The S5 undoubtedly has the better camera. You already have a least one Samsung (albeit a tablet - I don't know what else you have or had), so you're familiar with TouchWiz (which may sway you one way or the other, depending on your feelings about TouchWiz).

May I ask why you want the M8 so much?



andresmonteroc said:


> Hi!
> 
> English is not my native language but I will do everything possible so that you can understand me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are OK with the large size of the Note 4, it is definitely the best for productivity. Excellent camera, and the stylus will certainly help you when working with spreadsheets.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 15, 2015)

@Planterz The M8 for look and speed , very fast ui. And yes i have now a samsung tablet and had an S4 10months ago, so i'm familiar with touchwiz and i love it more on lollipop. So i guess i made my choice , i will take an S5 

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 15, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> @Planterz The M8 for look and speed , very fast ui. And yes i have now a samsung tablet and had an S4 10months ago, so i'm familiar with touchwiz and i love it more on lollipop. So i guess i made my choice , i will take an S5
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not a bad choice at all the S5 is a great device


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 15, 2015)

andresmonteroc said:


> Hi!
> 
> English is not my native language but I will do everything possible so that you can understand me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I mentioned  before, suggest Note 4 instead of M9.  S6 mayb ok if you dont mind no external SD card. Note 4 bigger screen mayb better for spreadsheets?. And Note 4 display is better than M9 , in my opinion.


----------



## yoda111 (Jun 16, 2015)

*Elephone P8000*

Hi everyone, pondering on purchasing this new launch from Elephone, it has great specs but the I'm just a little hesitant 'coz we are all aware that chinese manufacturers have a hobbit of over rating their products and they are offering it on Flash Pre-Sale. Does anyone here experienced diving in on these Flash Pre-Sale?


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 16, 2015)

yoda111 said:


> Hi everyone, pondering on purchasing this new launch from Elephone, it has great specs but the I'm just a little hesitant 'coz we are all aware that chinese manufacturers have a hobbit of over rating their products and they are offering it on Flash Pre-Sale. Does anyone here experienced diving in on these Flash Pre-Sale?

Click to collapse



Phone name lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xguyss (Jun 16, 2015)

Mine is mi4, and i satisfied with it..


----------



## muraliaggithaya (Jun 16, 2015)

xguyss said:


> Mine is mi4, and i satisfied with it..

Click to collapse




Lol. I have mi3 and even I'm satisfied with it. Great ROMs coming in xda 

 Sent from my Mi 3W using xda Forums PRO


----------



## AndyC76 (Jun 16, 2015)

Gbooye said:


> Please send some unboxing pictures when you have one...::thumbup:
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry, I've actually returned my 2nd Blade S6 

GPS failed on my first UK variant, and my 2nd brand new UK variant failed to even get its first lock...

looking for a new phone now - I've gone back to using my trust Nexus 4 again


----------



## JaydenKick9 (Jun 17, 2015)

Check out the OnePlus One.  It's got pretty awesome hardware for only a $300 pricepoint: 2.5 ghz CPU, 3 GB RAM, 64 GB storage.  I just ordered one myself, actually.


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2015)

JaydenKick9 said:


> Check out the OnePlus One.  It's got pretty awesome hardware for only a $300 pricepoint: 2.5 ghz CPU, 3 GB RAM, 64 GB storage.  I just ordered one myself, actually.

Click to collapse



Yeah but the OPO2 is on the horizon...if you don't need a device immediately I'd wait. Why buy the old version if the new one is available!

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## zelendel (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yeah but the OPO2 is on the horizon...if you don't need a device immediately I'd wait. Why buy the old version if the new one is available!
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Because all the bugs are known on that one.  The new one will be even worse.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yeah but the OPO2 is on the horizon...if you don't need a device immediately I'd wait. Why buy the old version if the new one is available!
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



More money and Oxygen Os  I'd stay with the OPO it's a solid device


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Because all the bugs are known on that one.  The new one will be even worse.

Click to collapse



You'd think that they would have learned from the first one, second one should be less problematic.

Key word there is "should" lol...we will see.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## zelendel (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> You'd think that they would have learned from the first one, second one should be less problematic.
> 
> Key word there is "should" lol...we will see.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



With their history and chose of devs they hired I don't hold much hope out for them.  I mean first a sexist contest and then making people video record their issues before issuing patches that never fixed the problem.


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2015)

zelendel said:


> With their history and chose of devs they hired I don't hold much hope out for them.  I mean first a sexist contest and then making people video record their issues before issuing patches that never fixed the problem.

Click to collapse



Well they lost me at the invite system, most stupid thing I have ever seen.

Good device for the money if you get a good one, I could never pull the trigger though.

What are you rocking these days Zel, haven't seen you around much so we must be on diff devices lol

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## zelendel (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well they lost me at the invite system, most stupid thing I have ever seen.
> 
> Good device for the money if you get a good one, I could never pull the trigger though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Right now I'm rocking an m7 that a member of the forum gave me when my nexus 4 died and money has been super tight so have not been able to get anything.  Might do the rent a center thing to get my next device.


----------



## verztec (Jun 17, 2015)

*Verztec Consulting (Vietnam) Co., Ltd.*

iPhone 6 is still good enough smartphone to buy, I think.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 17, 2015)

verztec said:


> iPhone 6 is still good enough smartphone to buy, I think.

Click to collapse



You must be posting to get your 10 posts and you posted that??? REALLY?


----------



## xetzu (Jun 17, 2015)

maybe note 4 for now


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 17, 2015)

verztec said:


> iPhone 6 is still good enough smartphone to buy, I think.

Click to collapse



Nope because it won't be able to use multitasking that's in iOS 9 thanks to Apple sticking it with 1gb of ram. Plus it has pretty underwhelming battery life lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yeah but the OPO2 is on the horizon...if you don't need a device immediately I'd wait. Why buy the old version if the new one is available!

Click to collapse



As much as I like my OnePlus One, I'll be skipping the OnePlus 2. In fact, I'd skip any device that has the Snapdragon 810. Too many reports of overheating issues. Qualcomm won't admit there's a problem, but Sony is working on an update for the Z3+/Z4 to add some thermal throttling, and HTC did the same with the M9. And LG went with the 2+4 hexacore 808 on the G4 because they had heat issues with the 810 on the Flex 2.

My next phone will be something huge with front facing speakers. I'd like the (rumored) Z4 Ultra, as I expect it'll be paper thin and be waterproof  and with front facing speakers like the other recent Z series devices, but it's supposed to get the 810 like the Z4 Tablet and Z4/Z3+ phone does. If they stick with this, I might have to "settle" (OnePlus pun not intended) with a Nexus 6. But the Nexus 6 doesn't get very bright; it's dimmer than my S4, which I typically keep at max or near max brightness.


----------



## ImN00Bpa (Jun 17, 2015)

Apple is rubish you can't share anything over bluetooth wit Samsung devices it is just old fashioned protectionism in the country of freedom.

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> As much as I like my OnePlus One, I'll be skipping the OnePlus 2. In fact, I'd skip any device that has the Snapdragon 810. Too many reports of overheating issues. Qualcomm won't admit there's a problem, but Sony is working on an update for the Z3+/Z4 to add some thermal throttling, and HTC did the same with the M9. And LG went with the 2+4 hexacore 808 on the G4 because they had heat issues with the 810 on the Flex 2.
> 
> My next phone will be something huge with front facing speakers. I'd like the (rumored) Z4 Ultra, as I expect it'll be paper thin and be waterproof  and with front facing speakers like the other recent Z series devices, but it's supposed to get the 810 like the Z4 Tablet and Z4/Z3+ phone does. If they stick with this, I might have to "settle" (OnePlus pun not intended) with a Nexus 6. But the Nexus 6 doesn't get very bright; it's dimmer than my S4, which I typically keep at max or near max brightness.

Click to collapse



No problems with screen brightness on my nexus 6 but then again it's more or a personal preference thing i suppose. 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Dega17 (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know all mobiles are good, but since I get S6 seems that all smarts of Samsung before S6 is just toys or kind of concepts of a real thing... what I want to mean is that S6 is good and yes like all phones have some details that must be fixed for make what Samsung said, but except for this is a great phone that is fast, don't make many delay. So, if I advise someone to buy a phone, I would say to this person  to buy a S6 just for make this person have a phone that is good and have a premium design.


----------



## edyfrances (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow !! I have now an iPhone 6 and not happy with it ! It's my first iPhone and before I used to have a nexus 5 and before the nexus 5 I had Galaxy s3 ... I want to buy a new one .. I'm thinking about Sony Xperia but I never used one before ... 
I don't know what to buy   !?!?! I have many doubts ... Some advices will help me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GW7 (Jun 17, 2015)

edyfrances said:


> Wow !! I have now an iPhone 6 and not happy with it ! It's my first iPhone and before I used to have a nexus 5 and before the nexus 5 I had Galaxy s3 ... I want to buy a new one .. I'm thinking about Sony Xperia but I never used one before ...
> I don't know what to buy   !?!?! I have many doubts ... Some advices will help me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nexus 5, amazing!!! 

Enviado do meu RAINBOW através de Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jun 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> No problems with screen brightness on my nexus 6 but then again it's more or a personal preference thing i suppose.

Click to collapse



I guess I should actually handle one in person. If T-Mobile was offering the same price Google and other sellers are right now ($150 off), I'd probably just up and buy one through them on the payment plan. Oh well, It's not like I actually _need_ one. I just want something as big as possible that I can still fit in my pocket for gaming and reading eBooks. The 5.5" screen on my OPO gets the job done, but eBooks feel just a bit cramped, as do certain games I enjoy playing.



edyfrances said:


> Wow !! I have now an iPhone 6 and not happy with it ! It's my first iPhone and before I used to have a nexus 5 and before the nexus 5 I had Galaxy s3 ... I want to buy a new one .. I'm thinking about Sony Xperia but I never used one before ...
> I don't know what to buy   !?!?! I have many doubts ... Some advices will help me!

Click to collapse



How new, how much money? Do you want something about the same size, or do you want something bigger?


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I guess I should actually handle one in person. If T-Mobile was offering the same price Google and other sellers are right now ($150 off), I'd probably just up and buy one through them on the payment plan. Oh well, It's not like I actually _need_ one. I just want something as big as possible that I can still fit in my pocket for gaming and reading eBooks. The 5.5" screen on my OPO gets the job done, but eBooks feel just a bit cramped, as do certain games I enjoy playing.
> 
> 
> 
> How new, how much money? Do you want something about the same size, or do you want something bigger?

Click to collapse



It's funny, the note 4 screen is only slightly smaller than the nexus but my note feels small now after using the nexus. And extra half inch is huge... My note 2 seems really small now lol.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## kban2000 (Jun 17, 2015)

my next smartphone its the next high end smartphone not bigger than 5", or at least no bigger in size that an s4, after having an OPO, 5,5" its definitly too big for my pocket. Righ now...very happy with my LG G2 with new cloudy's ROM.:good:


----------



## edyfrances (Jun 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I guess I should actually handle one in person. If T-Mobile was offering the same price Google and other sellers are right now ($150 off), I'd probably just up and buy one through them on the payment plan. Oh well, It's not like I actually _need_ one. I just want something as big as possible that I can still fit in my pocket for gaming and reading eBooks. The 5.5" screen on my OPO gets the job done, but eBooks feel just a bit cramped, as do certain games I enjoy playing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I want something not bigger ... I have a budget of   U$800


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 17, 2015)

edyfrances said:


> I want something not bigger ... I have a budget of   U$800
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wow 800$ , go for the S6 , not big for me , or try the M9. Others are 5.5+ like the G4 , note 4 , nexus 6...

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 17, 2015)

edyfrances said:


> I want something not bigger ... I have a budget of   U$800

Click to collapse



Well, that'll get you pretty much anything on the market. If you liked your old S3, you can get a 64gb S6 or an S5 with a 128gb microSD card. If you're with T-Mobile you can get the 128gb S6 for less than $800 for a limited time. The Sony Z3 is definitely nice, but it might be on the large size for you. The Z3 Compact is amazingly small though. Significantly smaller than the iPhone 6, a bit bigger than the iPhone 5, but with a 4.6" screen.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, that'll get you pretty much anything on the market. If you liked your old S3, you can get a 64gb S6 or an S5 with a 128gb microSD card. If you're with T-Mobile you can get the 128gb S6 for less than $800 for a limited time. The Sony Z3 is definitely nice, but it might be on the large size for you. The Z3 Compact is amazingly small though. Significantly smaller than the iPhone 6, a bit bigger than the iPhone 5, but with a 4.6" screen.

Click to collapse



Yep I'd get the tmo s6 i


----------



## soes757 (Jun 18, 2015)

Anyone have an LG g Stylo? It any good? Does it play Hearthstone?


----------



## force70 (Jun 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Yep I'd get the tmo s6 i

Click to collapse



I'm curious if the S6 plus is going to happen or not...id def consider that.

I've learned to survive without an sd card or removable battery on my nexus lol.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## edyfrances (Jun 18, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Well, that'll get you pretty much anything on the market. If you liked your old S3, you can get a 64gb S6 or an S5 with a 128gb microSD card. If you're with T-Mobile you can get the 128gb S6 for less than $800 for a limited time. The Sony Z3 is definitely nice, but it might be on the large size for you. The Z3 Compact is amazingly small though. Significantly smaller than the iPhone 6, a bit bigger than the iPhone 5, but with a 4.6" screen.

Click to collapse




I'm thinking about Sony Xperia but I read that I new Sony Xperia  will be available soon,I believe in September.  I just checked on Sony z3 compact but I don't like the front facing camera 2.2 MP . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaHawk (Jun 19, 2015)

*Keep the Faith*

I'm still waiting for the Droid 5  Lol


----------



## s8freak (Jun 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> I'm curious if the S6 plus is going to happen or not...id def consider that.
> 
> I've learned to survive without an sd card or removable battery on my nexus lol.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



I'm such a phone glutton but I'll wait for the S7 now...I'll pass on the OP2 it's more expensive than the OPO and I don't think it'll be much better.
I'm digging my S6 Edge though


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I'm such a phone glutton but I'll wait for the S7 now...I'll pass on the OP2 it's more expensive than the OPO and I don't think it'll be much better.
> I'm digging my S6 Edge though

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'm really not seeing the OnePlus Two as much of an upgrade. Maybe if one was holding off buying a OPO, but I'd be surprised if many OnePlus One owners will abandon theirs for a OP2, at least if the current spec rumors are to be believed. To warrant an upgrade, they'd have to add stuff like 4gb RAM (not that 3 isn't more than enough), microSD slot, 2K display, maybe a fingerprint scanner, etc. But to do all that the device won't be anywhere near the bargain the OnePlus One was (and now, even moreso, is).

And then there's the Snapdragon 810 heat issues...

Meanwhile, where the hell is the Saygus V2?


----------



## alfo!!! (Jun 19, 2015)

It's posible that my next smartphone will be oneplus2


----------



## s8freak (Jun 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, I'm really not seeing the OnePlus Two as much of an upgrade. Maybe if one was holding off buying a OPO, but I'd be surprised if many OnePlus One owners will abandon theirs for a OP2, at least if the current spec rumors are to be believed. To warrant an upgrade, they'd have to add stuff like 4gb RAM (not that 3 isn't more than enough), microSD slot, 2K display, maybe a fingerprint scanner, etc. But to do all that the device won't be anywhere near the bargain the OnePlus One was (and now, even moreso, is).
> 
> Meanwhile, where the hell is the Saygus V2?

Click to collapse


@Planterz I'm with ya man I was all fired up about the Saygus but it looks like they've pushed back release again.
So I'll wait and play with my s6 edge LOL


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Meanwhile, where the hell is the Saygus V2?

Click to collapse





s6freak said:


> @Planterz I'm with ya man I was all fired up about the Saygus but it looks like they've pushed back release again.

Click to collapse



I read somewhere that they turned to crowdfunding for more development money. Probably because so many pre-orders have been cancelled (at least they are indeed issuing refunds).

It occurred me that I hadn't even seen that big old thread about the Saygus in a while, so I went looking for it, and saw that it had gotten its own forum. Never even noticed.

So they're saying September now. On the plus side, I guess that gives them plenty of time to improve on some specs that'll be outdated by the time they actually get it out (September means November or December, the way things are going). 801 is OK, and will be for a while, but why not the 805? Screw the 810 for its heating problems (and supposed 60% higher cost), and while the 808 is OK for normal stuff, the GPU is lacking.

Maybe part of the delay is working on Lollipop. I know some people were disappointed when it was said the V2 was going to be released with KitKat, but for me that was part of the appeal. I have high hopes for Android M, but Lollipop doesn't interest me at all at the moment. Both my Nexus 4 and OnePlus One are running 4.4.4 ROMs. I like the idea that I would have the choice to stick with 4.4.4 on the V2 or upgrade if I wanted. I wouldn't have that choice on the OnePlus Two, nor the Nexus 6, and the Nexus 6 otherwise has a lot of appeal for me. Not that I can afford anything new now anyway; gotta save up for a trip.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I read somewhere that they turned to crowdfunding for more development money. Probably because so many pre-orders have been cancelled (at least they are indeed issuing refunds).
> 
> It occurred me that I hadn't even seen that big old thread about the Saygus in a while, so I went looking for it, and saw that it had gotten its own forum. Never even noticed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't buy it with the 810 but if they get everything worked with like you said the 805 and android M I'd be sorely tempted man that sucker is loaded with features.
We're saving for our trip next summer as well heading north to Washington St. for a month


----------



## force70 (Jun 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I wouldn't buy it with the 810 but if they get everything worked with like you said the 805 and android M I'd be sorely tempted man that sucker is loaded with features.
> We're saving for our trip next summer as well heading north to Washington St. for a month

Click to collapse



Need a house sitter lol?

Yeah putting an under clocked 810 and charging more because the 810 itself us expensive seems kinda backwards. You want ppl to pay more for a seemingly flawed processor then under clock it so it's slower but charge more for it?

Way better off putting an 805 in it.

Same with LG...putting an 808 in  their 2015 flagship G4 that by all accounts is only slightly better ( and that's debatable from what I've read) than the 805. Totally put me off picking one up..what a waste.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Planterz (Jun 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> We're saving for our trip next summer as well heading north to Washington St. for a month

Click to collapse



I'm just trying to get to San Diego for a few days. Wish I was there (or just about anywhere else) now. It's 110° here right now.


----------



## force70 (Jun 19, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'm just trying to get to San Diego for a few days. Wish I was there (or just about anywhere else) now. It's 110° here right now.

Click to collapse



I'd love to live where you do!  I'm In Toronto and our weather sucks...been rainy and not very warm...Canadian weather is crappy and this is a rotten start to summer. I drove my stang only once last week cause of the damn rain...not cool!

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## ryanch94 (Jun 19, 2015)

Probably wait for the 3rd gen moto g lte (if that's going to be a thing), my first gen version does me fine for the moment. Don't see the need for the 2nd gen as the only difference in that is a slightly better camera


----------



## s8freak (Jun 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'm just trying to get to San Diego for a few days. Wish I was there (or just about anywhere else) now. It's 110° here right now.

Click to collapse



107 here bro


----------



## Lourde (Jun 20, 2015)

Well, looks like I screwed up. I ordered the Umi Hammer to go on T-Mobile and just found out something that I didn't know to look for: it doesn't support the 1700 AWS band so it won't get 4G LTE. 

I should be able to return it, but now I'm short a phone in my budget. Can I even get 4G LTE in the $100-150 range? Or should I just keep the Hammer?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Well, looks like I screwed up. I ordered the Umi Hammer to go on T-Mobile and just found out something that I didn't know to look for: it doesn't support the 1700 AWS band so it won't get 4G LTE.
> 
> I should be able to return it, but now I'm short a phone in my budget. Can I even get 4G LTE in the $100-150 range? Or should I just keep the Hammer?

Click to collapse



Just keep it.  4g is really over rated.  I even turn it off on my devices.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 20, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Well, looks like I screwed up. I ordered the Umi Hammer to go on T-Mobile and just found out something that I didn't know to look for: it doesn't support the 1700 AWS band so it won't get 4G LTE.
> 
> I should be able to return it, but now I'm short a phone in my budget. Can I even get 4G LTE in the $100-150 range? Or should I just keep the Hammer?

Click to collapse



It depends on where you are, but in many places T-Mobile's HSPA+ network is excellent. I get faster HSPA+ speeds than I did when I had LTE with Verizon.

That said, there are a number of phones you can get for $150 or less with LTE, especially if you're willing to buy used. Moto G LTE, the new Moto E LTE (which also has band 12), the venerable Nexus 4 (with LTE hack), etc. T-Mobile just released the Leon, which is a sort of budget G4 (slightly curved screen, entry-level specs) for $150, and currently you can get the Galaxy Avant for $140, both of which also support band 12. Of all these the best performer, believe it or not, is the oldest, the Nexus 4. The 1.5GHz quad core S4 Pro is the most powerful processor, has the best GPU, and 2GB RAM, trumping all those phones. It does require a lot of steps and a PC to enable the LTE, and can be quite daunting if you're not familiar with rooting and flashing and custom recoveries. If you are, then great, if not, I daresay it's worth it, because this 2.5 year old flagship takes all these newcomers to school.


----------



## istperson (Jun 20, 2015)

force70 said:


> Need a house sitter lol?
> 
> Yeah putting an under clocked 810 and charging more because the 810 itself us expensive seems kinda backwards. You want ppl to pay more for a seemingly flawed processor then under clock it so it's slower but charge more for it?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My thoughts exactly. That's why my next phone is a Note 4. Last year it didn't seem as a big jump from the Note 3, but compared to all the 2015 phones, it's now the best choice for me.


----------



## Lourde (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm leery of getting anything that doesn't support an external card; when my computer stopped recognizing my current phone through USB I'd've been in a tight spot without that option. I'm also not wanting a used phone just because you never know how much longer it has left.  

Here was my wishlist:
Price: $100-$150
Carrier: Unlocked or T-Mobile (need both 1700/2100 bands for 4g LTE) 
Rootable; something that a stable Lollipop has been ported to would be awesome, but I recognize that I may need to settle for Kitkat.
MicroSD expansion; I hate not having a removable memory card.
Camera: Do not care!

Initial suggestions included:
Moto E (2nd gen)
Asus Zenfone 2 (ZE500CL)
Sony Xperia E4g
Galaxy Avant

I'm going to start looking back through them.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 20, 2015)

Lourde said:


> I'm leery of getting anything that doesn't support an external card; when my computer stopped recognizing my current phone through USB I'd've been in a tight spot without that option. I'm also not wanting a used phone just because you never know how much longer it has left.
> 
> Here was my wishlist:
> Price: $100-$150
> ...

Click to collapse



The E4G and Zenfone 2 will be out of your price range. I can't even find the appropriate E4G model (E2006 - has band 12 for T-Mobile) for sale anywhere. The Zenfone 2 is definitely the best device out of all these, even if you're going with the $200 model with less storage, less RAM, and weaker processor. But it's $200. Worth the extra cost IMO.

Between the Moto E and the Avant, I'd recommend the Avant. It's rootable, has TWRP recovery, and both CM12.1 and AOKP are being work on for it, plus a custom kernel. Both have band 12, although with the Avant you have to enable it with a workaround. Both have a microSD slot, but the Avant can take a 64gb card while the Moto E maxes out at 32gb. Plus the Avant has 16gb native storage instead of merely 8. And of course, with the Avant, you get that wonderful removable battery.

As for other phones, the older Moto G LTE is still a good phone. I feel the Avant is superior except for the screen. T-Mobile also just released the LG Leon, but the screen is inferior to the Avant and can only take a 32gb card. It does have the knock-on feature though. There's the Galaxy Light, but its only advantage is that it's dirt cheap now (and small, if that's your thing). There's the Alcatel OneTouch POP Astro, but there's absolutely nothing about that phone that'd make me consider it over any of these others (no idea about root, either). Finally, there's the ZTE ZMAX, which just received root (finally!). You can find the ZMAX for $150 if you look around.


----------



## Lourde (Jun 20, 2015)

I wasn't sure on the Zenfone, how does it stand up to these quad-cores? All of the phones listed definitely seem like a step up from my Galaxy S2, just trying to decide. Don't think it's emergency Walmart run yet.


----------



## force70 (Jun 20, 2015)

Lourde said:


> I'm leery of getting anything that doesn't support an external card; when my computer stopped recognizing my current phone through USB I'd've been in a tight spot without that option. I'm also not wanting a used phone just because you never know how much longer it has left.
> 
> Here was my wishlist:
> Price: $100-$150
> ...

Click to collapse



Other than the zenfone which is a nice device even though I don't know if there will be any development for it I'd rather have a used s4 than any of the other devices on that list. I have no idea what a used s4 goes for though... Even an s3 would be better IMO



current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Planterz (Jun 20, 2015)

Lourde said:


> I wasn't sure on the Zenfone, how does it stand up to these quad-cores? All of the phones listed definitely seem like a step up from my Galaxy S2, just trying to decide. Don't think it's emergency Walmart run yet.

Click to collapse



The more expensive 2.3GHz Zenfone 3 hangs in there with Snapdragon 801 powered phones. The cheaper Zenfone 2 has a slower 1.8GHz quad core (don't know if the GPU is the same or not). Still, it's much better than the Snapdragon 400 or 410 in all those other devices. The only review I could find (without digging too deeply) of the 1.8GHz model said it plays Asphalt 8 on max settings without issue, so I wouldn't worry about performance.



force70 said:


> Other than the zenfone which is a nice device even though I don't know if there will be any development for it I'd rather have a used s4 than any of the other devices on that list. I have no idea what a used s4 goes for though... Even an s3 would be better IMO

Click to collapse



If you can find an S4 for $150, it's going to be in rough condition. As for the S3, T-Mobile had 2 versions. Their earlier one didn't have LTE (because T-Mobile didn't have LTE at that time), but they later released an LTE model, which $150 might be the starting point for one in decent condition.


----------



## Lourde (Jun 20, 2015)

I think the Galaxy Avant may do the trick, assuming I can find one for $150 via Walmart. ZTE ZMAX and Moto G LTE (2014) are my other considerations. 

I hate that the Nexus 4 didn't have a card slot, it would have been perfect otherwise.


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 20, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The more expensive 2.3GHz Zenfone 3 hangs in there with Snapdragon 801 powered phones. The cheaper Zenfone 2 has a slower 1.8GHz quad core (don't know if the GPU is the same or not). Still, it's much better than the Snapdragon 400 or 410 in all those other devices. The only review I could find (without digging too deeply) of the 1.8GHz model said it plays Asphalt 8 on max settings without issue, so I wouldn't worry about performance.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find an S4 for $150, it's going to be in rough condition. As for the S3, T-Mobile had 2 versions. Their earlier one didn't have LTE (because T-Mobile didn't have LTE at that time), but they later released an LTE model, which $150 might be the starting point for one in decent condition.

Click to collapse



Yup the 1.8ghz model uses the same GPU as the 2.3 GHz model

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lourde (Jun 21, 2015)

Ok, decision time. I am at Walmart looking at the Avant and the ZMAX. They are the same price, $149.

Edit: decided on the ZMAX, for the extra RAM and larger (and yes, non-removable) battery.

Second edit: I should have paid more attention to the dimensions...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 21, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Ok, decision time. I am at Walmart looking at the Avant and the ZMAX. They are the same price, $149.
> 
> Edit: decided on the ZMAX, for the extra RAM and larger (and yes, non-removable) battery.
> 
> Second edit: I should have paid more attention to the dimensions...

Click to collapse



Why?

---------- Post added at 01:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------

Whats the going price now for a GOOD condition Samsung S4 with spare batteries, and including original box? Just asking.


----------



## Lourde (Jun 21, 2015)

Just hadn't quite realized how enormous the phone is; the screen alone is bigger than the footprint of my Galaxy S2. Had a bit of a giggle fit but it's growing on me. Despite initial concerns it actually does fit in my pocket.


----------



## kkapoorr (Jun 21, 2015)

Suggest a tablet around $300, multiple people will use it so needs to have a working multiple user mode that android has. GPS too. 32 gigs or SD card slot. Good front camera for video calls. It'll be at home so can sacrifice on battery life a bit. And updates to future versions, as I won't root it.


----------



## eldoggor (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey guys, some advice here please. I have 200 usd. Need a phone with great camera, 2 Gb ram, at least a 5“ screen and FHD and Micro SD. Ohhh and i play racing and action games. What would you recommend? Thanks


----------



## sycohyco (Jun 21, 2015)

*May I recommend the Lenovo K3 Note*

- 5.5"
- Android 5
- Full HD Display > 400 ppi density
- OctaCore 64 Mediatek 1.7 Ghz
- Antutu Score 45000 (equals ~ OnePlus One)
- 2 GB Ram
- 16 GB ROM
- DualSim LTE
- Several ROMs already available
- 3000 mAh battery
- decent hardware build

~ 150 Euro+ Shipping + Tax from China

- 13 M Camera back - do not expect to much 
- 5 M Camera front


----------



## sautzer (Jun 22, 2015)

I would be very uncertain because i lile the new HTC one m9 and the LeTV ONE x600 but the first one have the snap810 that have a big problem with is temperature while the second one mount a mediatek that for what i hear about their performance aren't good as the snapdragon series.


----------



## Lagamorph (Jun 22, 2015)

So I've had my Xperia Z2 for over a year now and keep looking around at new smartphones....and I'm just not seeing anything worth the cost of upgrading. I can't stand iPhones with Apple's practices and the awfully closed off ecosystem, but when I look at Android handsets I'm just not seeing anything that's a real upgrade.
I look at the Z4, same RAM, a processor that seems to have a slower clockspeed and known overheating issues, essentially the same screen, a lower capacity battery, the only real 'upgrade' seems to be a higher built-in storage capacity, which doesn't really mean much when you put in a 64/128GB Micro-SD card that really doesn't cost much.
I took a look at another flagship phone, the S6 edge, same RAM, processor that seems to be roughly equivalent, the Samsung tweaks to Android (And Samsung seem to be moving their focus away from Android to focus back onto their own proprietary OS again so I'm not exactly convinced on future support), lower capacity battery. The only real upgrade seems to be a higher resolution screen and again, increased capacity that doesn't really count for much.
Same story with the HTC One M9, LG G4, all the top of the line flagships of 2015 seem to be so close to my 1+ year old Z2 that they could hardly be called an upgrade. It's like development of phones has just come to a screeching halt all of a sudden after years of leaps and bounds.

I'm honestly considering seeing what Microsoft come out with once Windows Phone 10 launches and possibly making the leap away from Android.


----------



## wrbl (Jun 22, 2015)

From Moto G(1st gen) to what ?
I have some contestants in this race  But I would like some opinions from users.
So are my thoughts:
OnePlus One - Pros: Power, Camera, Bang for buck. Cons: Availability, Size;
Galaxy S5 - Pros: Camera, Water resistance, Accessory availability. Cons: Skin, Immediate system swap, Build quality in some places.
Xperia Z1/Z2/Z3 and Compact - Pros: Camera, Design, Build Quality. Cons: Touch screen fail = whole display swap, fragile glass panels, Size(not in compact);
HTC One (M7/M8) - Pros: Build quality, System skin, User experience, Metal body. Cons: Price, Camera, Not so easy repair;
LG G2 - Pros: Camera, Screen, Price. Cons: Back buttons, Build quality;
Nexus 5 - IDK I never had the chance to use one.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 22, 2015)

wrbl said:


> From Moto G(1st gen) to what ?
> I have some contestants in this race  But I would like some opinions from users.
> So are my thoughts:
> OnePlus One - Pros: Power, Camera, Bang for buck. Cons: Availability, Size;
> ...

Click to collapse



And the most important thing , your budget ? 

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wrbl (Jun 22, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> And the most important thing , your budget ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Budget is low  I would like to drop around 200-300 $( 1000 and less Polish Zloty)
And nicely working camera with good detail. Nice battery life and not so hard rooting and modding because I'm aiming for a used or lightly damaged phone I can repair. Like my moto G that had a broken os


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 22, 2015)

wrbl said:


> Budget is low  I would like to drop around 200-300 $( 1000 and less Polish Zloty)
> And nicely working camera with good detail. Nice battery life and not so hard rooting and modding because I'm aiming for a used or lightly damaged phone I can repair. Like my moto G that had a broken os

Click to collapse



The only phones you can get for this budget are the 1+1 ( great device with large roms developpement) , nexus 5 ( the "dev" device  ) , the G2 ( amazing device ) , and xperia Z maybe Z1 too.
I recommend you the one plus one and the nexus 5 , in my opinion they are the best looking at your budget , for the g2 yes it's good but the back buttons are annoying based on my own experience and doesn't have a large roms developements.
Edit : You may find the htc one for 300$ i think.

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NihAl HarvarD (Jun 22, 2015)

Which will be good?....coming nexus or one plus?

Sent from my GT-I9192 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## wrbl (Jun 22, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> The only phones you can get for this budget are the 1+1 ( great device with large roms developpement) , nexus 5 ( the "dev" device  ) , the G2 ( amazing device ) , and xperia Z maybe Z1 too.
> I recommend you the one plus one and the nexus 5 , in my opinion they are the best looking at your budget , for the g2 yes it's good but the back buttons are annoying based on my own experience and doesn't have a large roms developements.
> Edit : You may find the htc one for 300$ i think.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What do you think ? An LG G2 d800 with 32Gb that's in "like new" outside condition, but the touch suddenly stopped working ? You think that can be a software problem ?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 22, 2015)

wrbl said:


> What do you think ? An LG G2 d800 with 32Gb that's in "like new" outside condition, but the touch suddenly stopped working ? You think that can be a software problem ?

Click to collapse



No don't buy it.The G2 is known with his touchscreen issues , they can be both software or hardware , and it's a lot of case permanent damage. Do not take risk and buy it , avoid that.

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pogano_celjade (Jun 22, 2015)

Meizu M1 note about 200 usd-New.

5.5 fhd screen
Back 13mp samsung camera, dual flash, 2 tones.
Front 5mp
2gb ram
Cpu Octa core 1.7GHz Cortex-A53
Gpu mali-T760
16/32 gb internal storage, no sd card slot
1 or 2 sim.
Battery 3140mAh
AnTuTu score about 41000.


----------



## wrbl (Jun 22, 2015)

pogano_celjade said:


> Meizu M1 note about 200 usd-New.
> 
> 5.5 fhd screen
> Back 13mp samsung camera, dual flash, 2 tones.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have forgotten about it. But the OS really sucks on it for me :/ Are there any CM roms for it or smth ?


----------



## ibrakalifa (Jun 22, 2015)

Android one 2nd gen, it any


----------



## progosu (Jun 22, 2015)

I just realized that all the phones available on the market have something that disqualifies them for me.
Galaxy s6
- no expandable storage
- bad battery life
- multitasking that actually doesn't work, apps are constantly refreshing 

HTC M9
- awful camera
- battery life

LG G4
- this thing just lags, I can't stand all these lag/spikes (call it however you want) even when swyping through homescreens
- too big

Xperia Z3
- extremely low audio output, almost can't hear anything on stupid 30 Ohms cans
- mediocre camera

I don't trust all these chinese manufacturers like Huawei, Xiaomi etc, I hate their android skins, it looks to me like they just want to copy iphones, sigh.


----------



## past_pluto (Jun 22, 2015)

I was able to get a Verizon S4 for $125. It didn't come with the box or charger but it was in flawless condition as previous owner kept it in case with screen protector. 

Ask around to friends and coworkers who are upgrading. That's how I found this one for this price. 

Sent from my SCH-i545 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jun 22, 2015)

progosu said:


> I just realized that all the phones available on the market have something that disqualifies them for me.
> Galaxy s6
> - no expandable storage
> - bad battery life
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4?

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## pogano_celjade (Jun 22, 2015)

wrbl said:


> I have forgotten about it. But the OS really sucks on it for me :/ Are there any CM roms for it or smth ?

Click to collapse



I don't know. But you can change launcher at least.

And he has double tap to wake, gestures on lock screen...


----------



## teonagode (Jun 22, 2015)

progosu said:


> I just realized that all the phones available on the market have something that disqualifies them for me.
> Galaxy s6
> - no expandable storage
> - bad battery life
> ...

Click to collapse



The camera has been fixed on the M9 with the latest update


----------



## ibrakalifa (Jun 22, 2015)

progosu said:


> I just realized that all the phones available on the market have something that disqualifies them for me.
> Galaxy s6
> - no expandable storage
> - bad battery life
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you refer to Motorola? That's seems the last option left


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 23, 2015)

Go for:
Note 4 or S5.
(Also M9 camera is fine but display sucks for me but sound is very good.)


----------



## progosu (Jun 23, 2015)

ibrakalifa said:


> Are you refer to Motorola? That's seems the last option left

Click to collapse



Their flagship hasn't come out yet, I currently own a Moto G. I bought Moto G in 2013 as a backup phone, the problem is that I like it a lot more than any other flagship I owned, and I had almost all of them. 



teonagode said:


> The camera has been fixed on the M9 with the latest update

Click to collapse



That thing is unfixable, but M9 is probably my favorite pick atm.



simonbigwave said:


> Go for:
> Note 4 or S5.
> (Also M9 camera is fine but display sucks for me but sound is very good.)

Click to collapse



Note 4 is too big and S5 is old and it's audio output isn't spectacular. What do you find off about M9's screen? 

Basically my number one priority is audio quality through jack (obviously).


----------



## ibrakalifa (Jun 23, 2015)

progosu said:


> Their flagship hasn't come out yet, I currently own a Moto G. I bought Moto G in 2013 as a backup phone, the problem is that I like it a lot more than any other flagship I owned, and I had almost all of them.
> 
> 
> That thing is unfixable, but M9 is probably my favorite pick atm.
> ...

Click to collapse



I see, but motorola products are always kinda late behind others, imho

Sent from my EVERCOSS A65 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 24, 2015)

progosu said:


> Their flagship hasn't come out yet, I currently own a Moto G. I bought Moto G in 2013 as a backup phone, the problem is that I like it a lot more than any other flagship I owned, and I had almost all of them.
> 
> 
> That thing is unfixable, but M9 is probably my favorite pick atm.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want sound then the M9 is probably one of best sound out there...the speakers are EXCELLENT and headphone sound is MUCH better than my previous (S4) Samsung . The M9 display for me, seems.....just boring and really just unremarkable,.,i thought my old S4 display was probably almost better. ....
The M9 display doesnt seem as "luxurious" to look at as the S6 or Note 4, for example.  Multi tasking is good on the M9. I never had overheat or crash or hang due to too many apps open. all were responsive and felt quick. i am not sure if antutu numbers are realy best score for speed because the M9 does feel very fast. for real world speed , i usually try test by encrypting a very large file, and you will really see the  speed and stability of the device. (havent sen any youtube videos doing that speed test).  i tried to encrypt a very large zip file rom and the M9 was a speed demon.  and never hanged or forced closed or overheated. ...the M9 external SD card was one of only reason I got it instead of S6.
and as i said before if you do get an M9, check that the pixels are all ok..many had the dead pixel problem...and test "everything" before you leave the shop. also the M9 is not so "user friendly" if you want to cutomize roms compared to Samsung roms ......samsung devices is so easy. and the M9 still not really many custom roms (at the moment), compared with Samsung devices.  eg there is still no Cyanogenmod for M9 at the moment ....And the M9 threads/forums are very 'quiet' compared with Samsung threads and M7/M8 threads apparently. 
I have never any problem with camera at all. its relatively clear and sharp and never crashed.. 
 M9,,,is a love-hate relationship for some of us..really depends on what is your "priority" in a phone.  if its great Sound and external SD card then M9 maybe for you...


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 24, 2015)

I want to buy a smartphone under  8000 suggest please...


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 24, 2015)

Abhishek B said:


> I want to buy a smartphone under  8000 suggest please...

Click to collapse



What currency ?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 24, 2015)

Rs,ruppes in india


----------



## eldoggor (Jun 24, 2015)

Guys what you recomend between a slighlty used LG G2 i Found at 220 usd or a brand new Asus Zenfone 2? I want something to take pictures every day, play action and racing games and super fast


----------



## zelendel (Jun 24, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Guys what you recomend between a slighlty used LG G2 i Found at 220 usd or a brand new Asus Zenfone 2? I want something to take pictures every day, play action and racing games and super fast

Click to collapse



I would say the g2. Only because there is some development going on.  I also got one the other day for a steal at $75 so I maybe biased lol


----------



## eldoggor (Jun 24, 2015)

zelendel said:


> I would say the g2. Only because there is some development going on.  I also got one the other day for a steal at $75 so I maybe biased lol

Click to collapse



WOW, online? Where? Thanks


----------



## zelendel (Jun 24, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> WOW, online? Where? Thanks

Click to collapse



I got lucky finding a buddy that sold it to me but depending on where you look you can get a decent device for less the  200. I have seen tons of galaxy s4 for like 150 on Craigs list.


----------



## force70 (Jun 25, 2015)

zelendel said:


> I would say the g2. Only because there is some development going on.  I also got one the other day for a steal at $75 so I maybe biased lol

Click to collapse



Nice! Man that's a steal for that device.

 I loved my G2...one of the best devices I've ever had actually.

If it had more than 32g of internal storage id still have it for sure.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## SpiralX15 (Jun 25, 2015)

Thinking of buying a cheap starter device for Windows OS. How about Lumia 430?


----------



## bobbely (Jun 25, 2015)

Surely the new Nokia 8xx or 9xx.


----------



## hoeczek (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe Motorola Moto X  I have got new ZTE z5s mini so for now it's ok


----------



## XMPOW (Jun 26, 2015)

New iPone would be great. hahaha...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 26, 2015)

XMPOW said:


> New iPone would be great. hahaha...

Click to collapse



Wrong thread bro. Jokes here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=384841


----------



## XMPOW (Jun 26, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Wrong thread bro. Jokes here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=384841

Click to collapse



:crying:must be a mistake


----------



## Abhishek B (Jun 26, 2015)

When the micromax yu yuphpria coming in stors ????


----------



## Dreamangel (Jun 27, 2015)

Hello guys since my samsung A5 was stolen ,i want to buy a new phone. Its for common daily use but i want a good camera  and i want your help .i like these phone and i would like  your opinion. 
Lenovo k3 note
Meizu m1 note or meizu mx4 and
Xiaomi mi4 . 
Thank you

Στάλθηκε από το Nexus 7 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## suyogg (Jun 27, 2015)

one plus one :highfive:


----------



## zdravkodubravec (Jun 27, 2015)

http://www.androidauthority.com/galaxy-s6-fastest-speed-test-620274/

Take a look at this article ...




Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mobiusm (Jun 27, 2015)

I can't wait for the OnePlus 2!


----------



## geforceonline (Jun 27, 2015)

Hi!
Well, I'm going to buy something but am stuck with deciding on something. Here's the options I have,

HTC One E8
LG G3
Google Nexus 6 (more expensive)

Now, apart from the usual best spec to spec comparison, some crucial things I'd like to know (quickly because this is a little time sensitive) is that 
A) How will the dev support be tentatively down the line? (I know that N6 will top this but what about the rest)
B) Keeping the prevailing issues of these devices in mind, which one will last the longest without serious repair? 
C) I will get these used so what issues should I check for before handing the money over?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jun 27, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello guys since my samsung A5 was stolen ,i want to buy a new phone. Its for common daily use but i want a good camera  and i want your help .i like these phone and i would like  your opinion.
> Lenovo k3 note
> Meizu m1 note or meizu mx4 and
> Xiaomi mi4 .
> ...

Click to collapse




I guess.. Lenovo K3 Note. Just hate Xiaomi! >_<






suyogg said:


> one plus one :highfive:

Click to collapse



HEY! Do you have it? I'm gonna buy it within a week. Any 'BIG' issues unresolved? When do you think the next Amazon sale would come up for OnePlus One?






mobiusm said:


> I can't wait for the OnePlus 2!

Click to collapse



Evenings I can't! Just heard that after the VR on July 27th, it will take about 4 weeks to be available in the India to buy. Can't wait for so long, my vacations are going on and I don't wanna buy a phone at a time I'm living a hectic engineering life! Besides the camera and processor, specs are pretty similar to the OnePlus One. Aren't they?




geforceonline said:


> Hi!
> Well, I'm going to buy something but am stuck with deciding on something. Here's the options I have,
> 
> HTC One E8
> ...

Click to collapse



Can't say about the developer support, you find at least a few daily usage ROMs for almost all devices.
Nexus 6 is the best in my opinion!
Getting used phone? Umm.. First, it shouldn't be rooted  and second is buttons, screen, speakers, camera and sensors. In short, the hardware must be perfect and the phone, unrooted.
Go for Nexus 6!


----------



## mobiusm (Jun 27, 2015)

> Evenings I can't! Just heard that after the VR on July 27th, it will take about 4 weeks to be available in the India to buy. Can't wait for so long, my vacations are going on and I don't wanna buy a phone at a time I'm living a hectic engineering life! Besides the camera and processor, specs are pretty similar to the OnePlus One. Aren't they?

Click to collapse



The new Qualcomm MSM8994 Snapdragon 810 v2.1 should eliminate any heat problems this processor had in the past. Coupled with the Adreno 430 it should be a beast of a thing. The 16 MP shooter should leave you with no room for error as it is very high quality. Other then that, it is going to be the first every phone with a C-type USB port for maximum data speed  . I am sure they are going to put a good battery in the phone too, otherwise people won't buy the thing. I guess you can also excpect a 5.5' screen with a 1920x1080 resolution screen, wich would be more then enough. Ain't no one need that 2k screen. But all of this is canceled since you won't be able to buy this phone . Nevertheless, I hope you find what your are after!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> I guess.. Lenovo K3 Note. Just hate Xiaomi!

Click to collapse



Why you hate xiaomi? Pros and cons?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 28, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> Why you hate xiaomi? Pros and cons?

Click to collapse



Pros: price

Cons: Iphone wanna be,  IOS knock off,  security concerns,  not developer friendly at all and mostly non gpl compliant.


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jun 28, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Pros: price
> 
> Cons: Iphone wanna be,  IOS knock off,  security concerns,  not developer friendly at all and mostly non gpl compliant.

Click to collapse



Exactlyyyyy!!!


----------



## Al-saidi (Jun 28, 2015)

IPhone 6 for shure is the last phone standing! And i like to get the last IPhone coming  
°°^Forever^°°


----------



## Roberthio (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying the Huawei P7 or the LG L90. 

I like the looks of the P7 better, but the L90 will probably feel nicer in the hand without a case, because of the slippery backside of the P7 en the sharper edges it has.  The P7 has no physical buttons, so the keyboard will be situated more on the left side of the screen, making it less easier to type. The L90's keyboard will be centered in the screen, because the width of the besels are the same on both sides and there's no buttons taking up screen estate so I can rest my thumbs more easily on the screen.  

I'm going to use the phone for calling,  Whatsapp and some very casual gaming (games like Hay Day).  I wonder if I am going to need the extra internal memory and extra RAM in the P7.  I also heard the P7 can become quite hot. 

Both have similar batteries, but the L90 has a smaller resolution so the L90 will last longer on a single charge (maybe even up to 50 percent?) Will the L90 be more durable because of this?

I'm still not sure. What do you think? There's a 100 euro price difference between these phones which makes it harder to chose. 

Thank you


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Jun 28, 2015)

*Lenovo K3 Note seriously killed OnePlus One?*

http://geek.pk/lenovo-k3-note-the-145-oneplus-one-killer/

http://wccftech.com/lenovo-k3-note-oneplus-killer-costs-150/

My God! I was sure to buy OnePlus One this week. Went to those links above and was shocked! A phone who's price is *much lesser* than that of the OnePlus One, _*kills it? *_
Anyone knows the _fishy thing_ behind or something? I just changed my choice in a minute or two! Is the Lenovo K3 Note _actually _better than the OnePlus One or it's just the benchmark and the UI and all are worse? CONFUSED! Don't wanna give so many more bucks getting something beated by a Lenovo phone! 
Couldn't find many comparison videos between these phones on YouTube too, so anyone here to help?


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 28, 2015)

Paresh Kalinani said:


> http://geek.pk/lenovo-k3-note-the-145-oneplus-one-killer/
> 
> http://wccftech.com/lenovo-k3-note-oneplus-killer-costs-150/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see it uses a Mediatek processor at which I heard those rarely see any development. It seems to be just on par with the OnePlus One hardware wise, however, that antutu score is pretty misleading as the OPO doesn't suffer from that much throttling like other phones do. On top of that Lenovo isn't really know for updates. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Petedev (Jun 28, 2015)

Next phone will definately be a Nexus device. Anything around 5-5.5 inches would be perfect, so really hoping the next device is smaller than the Nexus 6.


----------



## SIMBAtheCAT (Jun 28, 2015)

I was looking to buy a compact tablet but instead I thought for myself, why not buy a large phone.

I'm looking for a cheap large phone.  I want it to last for a long time. Those are my two options :
-Zenfone 2 (Great processor, 4gb ram)
-Note 3 (Lots of support, battery is replaceable)

What are you thoughts and do you have another suggestion in mind?


----------



## Dreamangel (Jun 28, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> Hello guys since my samsung A5 was stolen ,i want to buy a new phone. Its for common daily use but i want a good camera  and i want your help .i like these phone and i would like  your opinion.
> Lenovo k3 note
> Meizu m1 note or meizu mx4 and
> Xiaomi mi4 .
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you think guys ? Im also thinking about huawei p8, ulephone be touch 2, letv le1.. Damn Just so confused [emoji15]


----------



## force70 (Jun 28, 2015)

Dreamangel said:


> What do you think guys ? Im also thinking about huawei p8, ulephone be touch 2, letv le1.. Damn Just so confused [emoji15]

Click to collapse



No development likely for any of those so paperweights more or less.

I love the ascend mate 7 and the 8 looks to be even more badass but the sheer lack of developer  interest just kills the idea of getting one.

And before anyone says " I don't care about development blah blah blah" keep in mind the site you are posting on 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## citBabY (Jun 29, 2015)

Hello peep...

OPO or Mi4? With respect to performance of battery and camera.

Also, I find both of them similar in performance... But still I find OPO high in AnTuTu's benchmark, while Mi4 is at the bottom. What's the reason for this?


----------



## Slacker101 (Jun 29, 2015)

progosu said:


> Their flagship hasn't come out yet, I currently own a Moto G. I bought Moto G in 2013 as a backup phone, the problem is that I like it a lot more than any other flagship I owned, and I had almost all of them.
> 
> 
> That thing is unfixable, but M9 is probably my favorite pick atm.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is actually my number one priority as well, and the reason I bought an M8 last year. I was thinking about upgrading since the camera is unusable, the development is dead, and I'm generally bored with it. The top three phones in no particular order for audio quality are


HTC M9 - Better lows with good mid range and decent highs
Nexus 6  - Front facing speakers and on par audio quality, it doesn't do anything bad or even not well, but also didn't stand out. I wouldn't say it is worse, just more balanced. A bit big size wise though.
Xperia Z3 - Really shines through with the highs, orchestral music sounds amazing. The lows and mids are respectable, lows are less "flashy" than the stock m9. No front facing speakers (actually a downside for me, I like setting it down in the kitchen in the morning and listening to music while I cook, or shower, etc.)
Xperia Z4 - Not available yet in the US last time I  checked, and unfortunately it will be a bit different when it is. However, the Japanese model did introduce a new internal amplifier that supposedly has pushed the audio quality even higher. I haven't tried it. This could be the one to have.

Honestly, you cannot go wrong with any of the three devices when it comes down to it. Certainly all well above the average phone. They are vastly different in other features though. For example, the Z3 has an astounding camera and they even support underwater photography with it in shallow depths. The nexus 6 has a huge screen. The M9 is compact, beautiful body, and an okay camera (certainly better than the m8).


----------



## lonely_driver (Jun 29, 2015)

samsung galaxy S6


----------



## Planterz (Jun 29, 2015)

Al-saidi said:


> IPhone 6 for shure is the last phone standing! And i like to get the last IPhone coming
> °°^Forever^°°

Click to collapse



So you like overpriced junk that's obsolete before it's even released? You like phones made by a company that deliberately forces updates on devices that aren't equipped to handle them purely to compel their ignorant customer base to buy the latest model? Ok, whatever. But last time I checked, XDA is a forum for development, and Apple does everything they can to kill development (ie: Jailbreaking) so they can control their own app market and fellate as much money as they can from their dupes. 

ETA: I forgot about them bending you over for storage and the nightmare that is iTunes. I'd rather take a meat tenderizer to my favorite friend than us iTunes every time I wanted to change up some music, and I'll be damned if I'd pay $100 for a tiny upgrade in storage space when I can buy a 128gb microSD card for less and stick it in my Android phone or Sansa mp3 player.

Either you're a troll, or you're on the wrong forum. Or both.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 29, 2015)

Al-saidi said:


> IPhone 6 for shure is the last phone standing! And i like to get the last IPhone coming
> °°^Forever^°°

Click to collapse



(Do not feed the trolls....  )


----------



## shunreizei (Jun 29, 2015)

what do you guys think about the samsung note edge?


----------



## Jeik (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey guys.
So,I have sold my S3,and have been considering few devices: the Xperia Z(with warranty),Xperia Z1 or the LG G2.

Now,the thing is that the Xperia Z1 is in a pawn shop(I do not know if it is stolen,but the box doesnt come with it). So I can currently choose between a possibly stolen Z1 and the Xperia Z/LG G2 with warranties. And I am really scared about the Bootloader,since I always got the SONY phone which had it locked for good...

I have 200$,and am missing a bit more than 10$ for the G2,so I do not know if I should be patient,or buy the Z/Z1. Not to mention  those borders(which almost dont exist )

I want to have a phone for which I can choose various ROMs,be sure that the development would not die in 2016,and that feels good,elegant.


----------



## force70 (Jun 29, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> Hey guys.
> So,I have sold my S3,and have been considering few devices: the Xperia Z(with warranty),Xperia Z1 or the LG G2.
> 
> Now,the thing is that the Xperia Z1 is in a pawn shop(I do not know if it is stolen,but the box doesnt come with it). So I can currently choose between a possibly stolen Z1 and the Xperia Z/LG G2 with warranties. And I am really scared about the Bootloader,since I always got the SONY phone which had it locked for good...
> ...

Click to collapse



Not sure why you would sell your S3 only to buy another outdated device, doesn't make sense?

Out of those i would go with the G2 since I had one and it was awesome, but if I were you I'd save up a bit and get something newer. You mentioned 2016  but all of those are pretty much obsolete now so again I would save up a bit more and perhaps go with a G3 or a note 4 even an xperia Z3.

You would be much happier and far better off.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 29, 2015)

I had an s3 for a short period of time and now have a g2 and a nexus 4. Besides development flashing custom roms being a pain compared to the nexus, it is an awesome phone with incredible battery life. Major upgrade over the s3 imo. 

Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 29, 2015)

Planterz said:


> So you like overpriced junk that's obsolete before it's even released? You like phones made by a company that deliberately forces updates on devices that aren't equipped to handle them purely to compel their ignorant customer base to buy the latest model? Ok, whatever. But last time I checked, XDA is a forum for development, and Apple does everything they can to kill development (ie: Jailbreaking) so they can control their own app market and fellate as much money as they can from their dupes.
> 
> ETA: I forgot about them bending you over for storage and the nightmare that is iTunes. I'd rather take a meat tenderizer to my favorite friend than us iTunes every time I wanted to change up some music, and I'll be damned if I'd pay $100 for a tiny upgrade in storage space when I can buy a 128gb microSD card for less and stick it in my Android phone or Sansa mp3 player.
> 
> Either you're a troll, or you're on the wrong forum. Or both.

Click to collapse



I believe he's trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## s8freak (Jun 29, 2015)

Planterz said:


> So you like overpriced junk that's obsolete before it's even released? You like phones made by a company that deliberately forces updates on devices that aren't equipped to handle them purely to compel their ignorant customer base to buy the latest model? Ok, whatever. But last time I checked, XDA is a forum for development, and Apple does everything they can to kill development (ie: Jailbreaking) so they can control their own app market and fellate as much money as they can from their dupes.
> 
> ETA: I forgot about them bending you over for storage and the nightmare that is iTunes. I'd rather take a meat tenderizer to my favorite friend than us iTunes every time I wanted to change up some music, and I'll be damned if I'd pay $100 for a tiny upgrade in storage space when I can buy a 128gb microSD card for less and stick it in my Android phone or Sansa mp3 player.
> 
> Either you're a troll, or you're on the wrong forum. Or both.

Click to collapse



as I said trying to get to 10 posts


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 30, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> Hey guys.
> So,I have sold my S3,and have been considering few devices: the Xperia Z(with warranty),Xperia Z1 or the LG G2.
> 
> Now,the thing is that the Xperia Z1 is in a pawn shop(I do not know if it is stolen,but the box doesnt come with it). So I can currently choose between a possibly stolen Z1 and the Xperia Z/LG G2 with warranties. And I am really scared about the Bootloader,since I always got the SONY phone which had it locked for good...
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the G2 as it has a much better screen than the Z1 and much better battery life. I wouldn't consider the Z if you're already looking at the Z1.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 30, 2015)

I told you before that i made my decision and will buy the S5 , but now i'm amazed by the G3 , i love how it looks but afraid of lags and overheating issues +it is fragile ..
Can't decide 

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thekoRngear (Jun 30, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> I told you before that i made my decision and will buy the S5 , but now i'm amazed by the G3 , i love how it looks but afraid of lags and overheating issues +it is fragile ..
> Can't decide
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hey. I have been using G3 for 9 months. It is an amazing device. True when I bought this device it was full of lags. But with
1. lag removal technics described in the threads of the general LG G3 XDA section
2. continuous updates from LG
The device continued to become smoother.
I play asphalt 8 and Mortal Kombat X on my phone regularly. The heating is regularly there, but overheating- it's not regular.
To be specific, I have been playing MK X for past 2 weeks. One day it was severely hot. I have clean master apps, I used the batt doc app and that overheating was gone. My point is if there's too much Or just one specific app that at certain time becomes an ultimate power hog then you will experience overheating- which happened rarely.
This phone always gives me the best battery idle time. I recently bought myself a Samsung Z1 tizen device and its batt idle time is as much worse as you could imagine. My G3 is non-rooted.


----------



## tmorterlaing (Jun 30, 2015)

So, would simply love one of the new flagships, but I'm confused by one 'issue': battery life. I was very close to getting an S6, but apparently it's battery life isn't that great? But its hard to find anything because of the amount of reviewers (grrrr) who base their opinions entirely on the MAH which is stupid. It also seems that no one can compare phones without harping on about wireless and quick charge. I don't care about those things, I dont care if the battery is replaceable either. I want a phone that won't die halfway through a day of 'average' use (and yes I know that varies per person). 
So, is the S6 out? The LGG$ has a 'bigger' battery but many tests seem to show that AND the HTC M9 don't actually last as long as the S6... and I can't find any consistent readings on the Note 4 - apparently the S6 can even outlast that sometimes. Please help!


----------



## zehel7 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm currently using an android one device it's still new only bought two months ago
great device btw for a $100 phone but I'm opting to buy a more powerful ASUS Zenfone 2 or Next gen Nexus phone


----------



## Hammadhassan (Jun 30, 2015)

At the moment i have Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and S4. Might think of changing on the release of next Note device.

Techhology Dot Com


----------



## lennie paz (Jul 1, 2015)

I have a Verizon HTC One M8, and I have an upgrade in August. I'd like to get a new phone, but it seems like all the good ones can't have the bootloader unlocked. Every phone I've ever owned, has had an unlocked bootloader, so that's a must for me. Are there any phones that are better than my M8, than can have the bootloader unlocked?


----------



## force70 (Jul 1, 2015)

lennie paz said:


> I have a Verizon HTC One M8, and I have an upgrade in August. I'd like to get a new phone, but it seems like all the good ones can't have the bootloader unlocked. Every phone I've ever owned, has had an unlocked bootloader, so that's a must for me. Are there any phones that are better than my M8, than can have the bootloader unlocked?

Click to collapse



Note 4-Tmo or Canadian version are not locked.

Nexus 6- easy to unlock



current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hi guys, in the market for the "best" 6752 based Chinese phone.

My priorities...

1. Decent build quality, metal frame....

2. Decent battery life

3. Decent screen (without terrible backlight bleed)

4. Decent roms suport

5. Fast nand 200 mb/s + read speed (a must)

6. LTE for EU, bands 800/1800  3/20 bands.

Thanks...


----------



## ernia75 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello everybody
I apologize in advance, because I know I put the usual question corny, but even though he is reading the forums and informing me around I'm always very undecided.
I would replace my smartphone (Samsung S4) spending up to € 350, with a display of 5 "/5.5" ...... my attentions are falling on LG G3, One + One, or Sony Z3 (if I could find it at that price used in good condition) ...... of course if you have other !!
LG G3, in various forums, speak of a battery is not very durable
It has also been proposed Oppo Find 7a and ZTE Nubia Z7 ...... but do not convince me a lot for the support
My use of the phone is using a fairly generic, social, photos, games .... I would bring my attention on fluidity and autonomy
thanks a lot


----------



## neo149 (Jul 1, 2015)

*suggest a phone*

Currently on htc one x(2012), tired of battery not lasting a full day and no update to KK or lollipop. Phones I am considering are Xperia Z3, Note 4, Nexus 6(think its too big). Which one should I go for?

I heard there have been lot of issues with note 4 lollipop update, otherwise that's the one I like the most. I don't like the screen on Xperias, it looks washed out but it seems to be a great phone in all other aspects. I have heard only bad things about battery life on nexus 6 and screen seems too big, but nexus gets all the updates. 

Please help me out


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 1, 2015)

A girl I'm dating works at a cell phone repair shop authorized Samsung place. Said they were flooded with crashing Samsung's yesterday from the update. Not sure if it was just note 4s or what. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## teonagode (Jul 1, 2015)

lennie paz said:


> I have a Verizon HTC One M8, and I have an upgrade in August. I'd like to get a new phone, but it seems like all the good ones can't have the bootloader unlocked. Every phone I've ever owned, has had an unlocked bootloader, so that's a must for me. Are there any phones that are better than my M8, than can have the bootloader unlocked?

Click to collapse



Htc One M9 is for you


----------



## joshkayee (Jul 2, 2015)

My next phone will be Note4 maybe...


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 2, 2015)

joshkayee said:


> My next phone will be Note4 maybe...

Click to collapse



Good idea.


----------



## Georgiafan1969 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Next Phone*

Currently I have a Nexus 5 and Nexus 6, Looking forward to the next Nexus device


----------



## RuffBuster (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm looking to get the Samsung S6 Active.  Looks like an amazing all round phone.  And best of all the battery life sounds amazing compared to the normal S6. But when are they going to release it here in Europe?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 5, 2015)

RuffBuster said:


> I'm looking to get the Samsung S6 Active.  Looks like an amazing all round phone.  And best of all the battery life sounds amazing compared to the normal S6. But when are they going to release it here in Europe?

Click to collapse



Has the Galaxy "Active" line been available in the UK/Europe before? In the states, it's an AT&T exclusive device (although Sprint has their variant called the "Sport") The AT&T S6 Active does have the 3 main European LTE bands, so at least there's that.


----------



## teonagode (Jul 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Has the Galaxy "Active" line been available in the UK/Europe before? In the states, it's an AT&T exclusive device (although Sprint has their variant called the "Sport") The AT&T S6 Active does have the 3 main European LTE bands, so at least there's that.

Click to collapse



It was released in Europe some months latter, but i'm only sure of Germany and Sweden.


----------



## Hammadhassan (Jul 5, 2015)

Note 4 is a nice device. Good choice 
I have it and i am fully enjoin it 

Techhology


----------



## RuffBuster (Jul 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Has the Galaxy "Active" line been available in the UK/Europe before? In the states, it's an AT&T exclusive device (although Sprint has their variant called the "Sport") The AT&T S6 Active does have the 3 main European LTE bands, so at least there's that.

Click to collapse






teonagode said:


> It was released in Europe some months latter, but i'm only sure of Germany and Sweden.

Click to collapse



Mmmmm did a little searching for Galaxy S4 and s5 active and they're not easy to find if at all these days but they were released somewhere in Europe. I seriously hope they do release the S6 active here in Europe / UK. Battery is everything for me but I am a power user as well, so specs matter to me also.  If it doesn't happen here in Europe might end up with either the OnePlus One or LG G2 as I've heard they have great battery too. Shame about the cameras though.  I would go Sony but had poor experiences with Sony and HTC so they are no go for me. what phones out there have good battery good specs and a half decent camera?


----------



## pijas82 (Jul 5, 2015)

Cyanogen phone

Sent from my A0001


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 5, 2015)

Hey Guys, I'm looking to buy a new phone soon and I'm having a heck of a time deciding what to get. I currently have a Nexus 4 which has served me well since the day I bought it. However since T-Mobile has terrible service where I'm at I need to go with Verizon. 

I use my phone for work and play so missed calls can end up costing me customers and no having a data connection anywhere is killing me. 

I know Verizon is anti development, but I would like to get the most powerful, developer friendly device available. The One plus one looked great but no Verizon support killed it for me. I don't care about having a warranty and the phone price is no objection. 

Waterproof and the like are great, but if it has decent case support then I can live without it.

Thanks guys!

Edit: Sorry I don't mean to be forward I would just like to get everyone's opinion on what's available and what would be a good choice for me. I had looked into the Z4 but it turned out to not have the specs it had been rumored to and just seemed to have a weak showing in the US.


----------



## nashj1975 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm thinking about buying the Nexus 6, although it is big. It has great specs and features.


----------



## force70 (Jul 5, 2015)

nashj1975 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Nexus 6, although it is big. It has great specs and features.

Click to collapse



It's a great device, I love mine.

The price has dropped on them now also so its a good time to buy.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## nashj1975 (Jul 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> It's a great device, I love mine.
> 
> The price has dropped on them now also so its a good time to buy.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



Nicee. Thanks for the heads up :good:


----------



## midou94 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi,

Is the Samsung Galaxy S5 Indian version without Snapdragon worth buying?
or should I consider Zenfone 2 or Oppo one Plus
I am looking for a new smartphone Good battery life,I play games like Clash of Clans,puzzles,need a good camera.
Which would be good choice want the phone to last atleast 2 years ...


----------



## Planterz (Jul 6, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking to buy a new phone soon and I'm having a heck of a time deciding what to get. I currently have a Nexus 4 which has served me well since the day I bought it. However since T-Mobile has terrible service where I'm at I need to go with Verizon.
> 
> I use my phone for work and play so missed calls can end up costing me customers and no having a data connection anywhere is killing me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC M8 and LG G3 are a generation old but still great phones - the G3 is probably the better choice. The G2 is 2 generations old, but still capable, moreso than the M7. All have a good amount of development. The Galaxy S6 can be rooted, and you can also flash customized stock (TouchWiz) ROMs through Odin, but the bootloader is locked, so no custom recovery or true custom ROMs.

Best bet though is the Nexus 6. Just remember that you _have_ to get it through Verizon where it (the IMEI rather) will be registered on their network - unlocked devices won't work.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> HTC M8 and LG G3 are a generation old but still great phones - the G3 is probably the better choice. The G2 is 2 generations old, but still capable, moreso than the M7. All have a good amount of development. The Galaxy S6 can be rooted, and you can also flash customized stock (TouchWiz) ROMs through Odin, but the bootloader is locked, so no custom recovery or true custom ROMs.
> 
> Best bet though is the Nexus 6. Just remember that you _have_ to get it through Verizon where it (the IMEI rather) will be registered on their network - unlocked devices won't work.

Click to collapse



Would be great if the Nexus had external SD card slot..if it did, I wud b first to buy it.


----------



## Batfink33 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm using the Note 4 just now but tempted by the S6 Edge. The lack of SDCard slot and removable battery is a major minus though and it's stopping me from moving. I think I'll wait to see what the new Nexus range is like and also the OnePlusTwo.


----------



## tmorterlaing (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm not seeing much mention of the LGG4 here - is it not that popular?
Also, don't suppose anyone knows anything about how good it's audio jack output is (in real use, not on paper)?


----------



## force70 (Jul 6, 2015)

tmorterlaing said:


> I'm not seeing much mention of the LGG4 here - is it not that popular?
> Also, don't suppose anyone knows anything about how good it's audio jack output is (in real use, not on paper)?

Click to collapse



As far as I know only the EU815 model has root so far as its the only model which the bootloader can be unlocked by LG.

Locked bootloaders kinda kill a device for many of us so yeah it won't be as popular until its unlocked

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 6, 2015)

Planterz said:


> HTC M8 and LG G3 are a generation old but still great phones - the G3 is probably the better choice. The G2 is 2 generations old, but still capable, moreso than the M7. All have a good amount of development. The Galaxy S6 can be rooted, and you can also flash customized stock (TouchWiz) ROMs through Odin, but the bootloader is locked, so no custom recovery or true custom ROMs.
> 
> Best bet though is the Nexus 6. Just remember that you _have_ to get it through Verizon where it (the IMEI rather) will be registered on their network - unlocked devices won't work.

Click to collapse



I'm assuming the G4 and the latest HTC aren't developer friendly which is why they weren't recommended. I'm not a fan of Samsung devices. Sorry I forgot to mention that before, but I made a pretty large investment in them last year for my business and had nothing but problems with them.

The Nexus 6 intrigues me though. I currently have a Nexus 4 and it's been a wonderful phone. It's still stable years after I bought it. Are there any downsides to the Nexus 6 for Verizon aside from the missing SD card slot?

Also how about Developer Edition phones. I don't mind paying more for it if it comes rooted and with an unlocked bootloader. I had read a couple years ago that developer edition phones had problems with getting updates and having firmware sources released to the public.

Thanks again,


----------



## s8freak (Jul 6, 2015)

force70 said:


> It's a great device, I love mine.
> 
> The price has dropped on them now also so its a good time to buy.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



why don't you just sell him one of your 10 or 15 devices you have lying around @force70???

---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------




Batfink33 said:


> I'm using the Note 4 just now but tempted by the S6 Edge. The lack of SDCard slot and removable battery is a major minus though and it's stopping me from moving. I think I'll wait to see what the new Nexus range is like and also the OnePlusTwo.

Click to collapse



no removable battery or SD card slot on OnePlusTwo either 
I love my S6 Edge but that's just me


----------



## tmorterlaing (Jul 6, 2015)

As a phone (let's pretend with root, because I assume it'll get it fairly soon?) do we think the LGG4 is a pretty good upgrade over the One M8? Should be noticeable faster right? And battery life on the G4 is apparently pretty good once you get rid of the bloatware. And the screen and camera are good....
Only thing I'm worried about is whether the DAC (amplifier) in the LGG$ will be a let down with half-decent headphones - I know nothing about it, and the only info I can find is on paper readings and nothing particularly true to real world listening...
OR is it worth waiting for newer phones?
(The old dilemma of 'the best time to buy a new computer is in the future).


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 6, 2015)

tmorterlaing said:


> As a phone (let's pretend with root, because I assume it'll get it fairly soon?) do we think the LGG4 is a pretty good upgrade over the One M8? Should be noticeable faster right? And battery life on the G4 is apparently pretty good once you get rid of the bloatware. And the screen and camera are good....
> Only thing I'm worried about is whether the DAC (amplifier) in the LGG$ will be a let down with half-decent headphones - I know nothing about it, and the only info I can find is on paper readings and nothing particularly true to real world listening...
> OR is it worth waiting for newer phones?
> (The old dilemma of 'the best time to buy a new computer is in the future).

Click to collapse



I would bet the camera would be a huge upgrade, the display and battery a minor upgrade, but I doubt there is much if any speed increase over the m8. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jul 7, 2015)

s6freak said:


> why don't you just sell him one of your 10 or 15 devices you have lying around @force70???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:16 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol....I might be selling my note 3. Brother in laws GF iPhone died (gee big shock there) and she's been bugging me to sell her my note 3. Anytime I can convert an apple fan I'm all in plus I'd like to help her out.

It's really hard to part with my old devices though especially my note 3, its the longest I've ever used a device...a whole year I used that phone!

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## .raptor19 (Jul 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol....I might be selling my note 3. Brother in laws GF iPhone died (gee big shock there) and she's been bugging me to sell her my note 3. Anytime I can convert an apple fan I'm all in plus I'd like to help her out.
> 
> It's really hard to part with my old devices though especially my note 3, its the longest I've ever used a device...a whole year I used that phone!
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse



You can give me nexus 6, of you bored with it


----------



## tmorterlaing (Jul 7, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I would bet the camera would be a huge upgrade, the display and battery a minor upgrade, but I doubt there is much if any speed increase over the m8.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not a speed increase? A newer processor with 2 more cores, better GFX unit and a gig more ram - no increase? Are you sure?
(Still no answer on the audio jack output opinion bit from anyone... :s )


----------



## nemesis086 (Jul 7, 2015)

Guys! Im a little bit confuse about what should be my next smartphone. What should i buy? Note 4 or note 5. The reason i like the note 4 its because it has a removable battery ive been thinking about note 5 because it is non removable battery.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 7, 2015)

tmorterlaing said:


> Not a speed increase? A newer processor with 2 more cores, better GFX unit and a gig more ram - no increase? Are you sure?
> (Still no answer on the audio jack output opinion bit from anyone... :s )

Click to collapse



I have no speed difference between my g2 with the sd800 processor and my nexus 4 with stock 5.1.1. The main reason I am switching to the g2 is 32gb vs 16gb. Double the battery life and way better camera. The nexus feels better in the hand and looks nicer. And I prefer stock Android compared to lg ux except for the pefrctly working knock on feature which makes up for the rear button that I don't like. 

If I was upgrading soon which I probably won't for a while. I would consider the g4. The beautiful build quality on the m9 makes me consider it but the g4 is probably the better option. Actually I'm hoping the nexus 5 2015 is what I'm looking for. 

Sent from my LG-D803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## OfficeLinebacker (Jul 7, 2015)

So I have a Galaxy S6 but I don't like it.  It's for work and my personal Galaxy S4 blows it away.  I'll tell you why.  Both are Verizon and I live in the DC area.


Reception is better on the S4.  Regularly have 4G on the S4 when S6 reports 3G.  Pandora is routinely silent or choppy during my commute with the S6, while the S4 keeps chugging along with no interruptions
I routinely drop calls on the S6.  Apparently this is because it only has one antenna and losing data connection results in dropped calls
Thumbprint scanner doesn't work well

I want to downgrade, but what phone should I get?  Ideally I'd like a phone with the additional CDMA antenna so I don't have to "enable" that "advanced calling" B.S.  But I think those phones are pretty much obsolete.  I'd also like one that has decent root support (my main use case being enabling the wireless tether hack on my unlimited account).

I like being able to disable mobile data separately, and I don't care much about camera quality, form factor, colors, etc.

Any advice?


----------



## force70 (Jul 7, 2015)

.raptor19 said:


> You can give me nexus 6, of you bored with it

Click to collapse



Lol, I love my nexus 

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

---------- Post added at 11:47 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




nemesis086 said:


> Guys! Im a little bit confuse about what should be my next smartphone. What should i buy? Note 4 or note 5. The reason i like the note 4 its because it has a removable battery ive been thinking about note 5 because it is non removable battery.

Click to collapse



If you can wait until the note 5 specs are 100% confirmed that's the way to go. Once we know what it's going to have or not have then go from there.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## .raptor19 (Jul 7, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol, I love my nexus

Click to collapse



Hehehehe


----------



## ibarcasdroid (Jul 7, 2015)

*I-Joy Eccooqtium Plus*

I own a I-Joy Eccoqtium Plus. I got it because it is dual SIM. I am happy except for the battery, it won't last 1 full day, and I am not a hard user... now I am searching for a dual SIM, with good battery, reasonable specs and price...


----------



## nemesis086 (Jul 7, 2015)

Oh. Hope that it still has the removable battery. Been using my note 1 in 3 years. ?


----------



## force70 (Jul 8, 2015)

nemesis086 said:


> Oh. Hope that it still has the removable battery. Been using my note 1 in 3 years. ?

Click to collapse



I still use my note 2 once in awhile, its still an awesome device.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Goldmeyer (Jul 8, 2015)

*My devices*

Latest device: s6 Edge.  So nice.  Don't know about you but I do enjoy customizing the Edge colors and stuff for notifications.


----------



## nemesis086 (Jul 8, 2015)

force70 said:


> I still use my note 2 once in awhile, its still an awesome device.
> 
> Yeah. Even though if its stuck at 4.1.2 i used to flash stock based rom. To make my rom lighten.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 8, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> I'm assuming the G4 and the latest HTC aren't developer friendly which is why they weren't recommended. I'm not a fan of Samsung devices. Sorry I forgot to mention that before, but I made a pretty large investment in them last year for my business and had nothing but problems with them.
> 
> The Nexus 6 intrigues me though. I currently have a Nexus 4 and it's been a wonderful phone. It's still stable years after I bought it. Are there any downsides to the Nexus 6 for Verizon aside from the missing SD card slot?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In addition to my above question about developer phones. Should I wait on the Nexus 5 2015 or is the Nexus 6 by Motorola a better deal?

Thanks guys,


----------



## xSkyFlasherx (Jul 8, 2015)

probably a one plus 2


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

xSkyFlasherx said:


> probably a one plus 2

Click to collapse



No Verizon support unfortunately.


----------



## xSkyFlasherx (Jul 9, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> No Verizon support unfortunately.

Click to collapse



i don't use verizon lol


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

xSkyFlasherx said:


> i don't use verizon lol

Click to collapse



I wish I didn't have to, but everything else here is atrocious.


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> In addition to my above question about developer phones. Should I wait on the Nexus 5 2015 or is the Nexus 6 by Motorola a better deal?
> 
> Thanks guys,

Click to collapse



I do think the n5 2015 will be cheaper but it will not have the nice big 6" screen if that matters.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> I do think the n5 2015 will be cheaper but it will not have the nice big 6" screen if that matters.
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



I'm not worried about the price. I want what's best . 

So are the dev edition phones worth anything?


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> I'm not worried about the price. I want what's best .
> 
> So are the dev edition phones worth anything?

Click to collapse



Well with a nexus your buying a developer phone more or less lol.

Me personally I love the big screen, I'm sure the newer versions will have improvements in camera, processor etc etc so better in that refard but the screens are reported to be smaller so no go for me as I see that as a step down.





current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well with a nexus your buying a developer phone more or less lol.
> 
> Me personally I love the big screen, I'm sure the newer versions will have improvements in camera, processor etc etc so better in that refard but the screens are reported to be smaller so no go for me as I see that as a step down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I'm just about sold on the Nexus 6. I'm probably going to pick up the 64GB version from the play store. 

One last thing. Do you know of the bootloader is unlocked from the get go?

Thanks,


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> I think I'm just about sold on the Nexus 6. I'm probably going to pick up the 64GB version from the play store.
> 
> One last thing. Do you know of the bootloader is unlocked from the get go?
> 
> Thanks,

Click to collapse



No but it literally takes less than a minute to unlock it.

Then another minute  to decrypt the device. If you decide to decrypt  do it right away as it wipes your sd card.


Very easy.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> No but it literally takes less than a minute to unlock it.
> 
> Then another minute  to decrypt the device. If you decide to decrypt  do it right away as it wipes your sd card.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh so the Nexus 6 has an SDcard slot? Oh also last stupid question. Is the unlock method official or exploit?

Thanks again,


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> Oh so the Nexus 6 has an SDcard slot? Oh also last stupid question. Is the unlock method official or exploit?
> 
> Thanks again,

Click to collapse



No sd card, its something I miss but I have adjusted to not having it lol.

The unlock isn't official in the same sense as Sony or htc allows buts its not an exploit either the nexus bootloader was designed to be unlockable. They have always been like that.

Run a simple command prompt and bingo it's unlocked.


Some good reading here, make sure to give some thanks to the OP.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=56938530

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## Nandoory (Jul 9, 2015)

*Not sure yet*

Hello @ all,

after I am now very glad that I will get rid of the piece of crap named Oneplus One, I'm looking for a new phone. Here are my requirements:

- about 250 Euro - secondhand 
- like to root it
- strong battery (2-3 days)
- storage about 32 gb or less with sd card
- fast - no keyboard lags pls -.-
- nice and clear display
- acceptable camera
- with possibility to deconstruct it so that I can change broken components on my own

- no brandnew phone (Release 2014 or earlier, I*m not in the mood for "chlidren's desease")

Do you have suggestions for me? I thought maybe a Nexus 5 or LG Spirit. Thanks!


----------



## Planterz (Jul 9, 2015)

xSkyFlasherx said:


> probably a one plus 2

Click to collapse





xSkyFlasherx said:


> i don't use verizon lol

Click to collapse



Your profile says you use Sprint, which likely won't be compatible with the OnePlus 2 either (the OnePlus One wasn't).



MrJackLantern said:


> Oh so the Nexus 6 has an SDcard slot? Oh also last stupid question. Is the unlock method official or exploit

Click to collapse



force70 is referring to the internal "emulated" SD storage. Internal storage (whether or not there is an SD card slot) is divided into various partitions, one of which is emulated SD storage. Unlocking the bootloader and/or decrypting erases this storage as a safety precaution. 

Unlocking the bootloader on a Nexus device is done with through the Android SDK (or a toolkit that does the same), which Google distributes freely, so in that sense unlocking your Nexus's bootloader could be considered "official" since they provide both the device and method with which to do it. They don't discourage it beyond warning you about knowing what you're doing, and it doesn't void your warranty.


----------



## encrypter87 (Jul 9, 2015)

My next phone will be galaxy edge.


----------



## MrJackLantern (Jul 9, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Your profile says you use Sprint, which likely won't be compatible with the OnePlus 2 either (the OnePlus One wasn't).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's great to hear. I'll be off to make my purchase then  Now to just decide on color!


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4

I've been looking at several options:
- Moto X 2nd gen
- Xperia C4
- Xperia Z3
- OnePlus One

My requirements are as follows:
- Must have Android 5.0 or higher preinstalled
- Must have a scren size of 5" or bigger
- Must have relatively good XDA support (i.e. if not custom ROMs - then at least being able to unlock and root it)

OnePlus One is probably the device I want to get the most, but I'm very afraid of getting into a situation of a faulty device, and since OPO sells the devices abroad and does not have official service centers in my country - dealing with the company and sending the device back for RMA would be a pain

Thanks in advance


----------



## force70 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4
> 
> I've been looking at several options:
> - Moto X 2nd gen
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a fan of the nexus 5 at all but it would be an okay upgrade for you.

Nexus 6 would be fantastic of course or wait for the next nexus device to come out.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## s8freak (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4
> 
> I've been looking at several options:
> - Moto X 2nd gen
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had exactly zero problems or glitches with my OPO it's a fantastic device


----------



## zelendel (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4
> 
> I've been looking at several options:
> - Moto X 2nd gen
> ...

Click to collapse




I would go with one of the Sony devices.  Then the Moto. Last choice would be the one plus. CM messed that device up beyond all hell and their customer service is a joke.


----------



## shoey63 (Jul 10, 2015)

I have 2 Sony devices. XZ and Z3. Love 'em. Waterproof, Lots of regular firmware updates, easy to unlock bootloader (if not locked by carrier). Easy to re-lock, heaps of dev support, even recovery for Locked bootloaders. I can thoroughly recommend :thumbup:


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4
> 
> I've been looking at several options:
> - Moto X 2nd gen
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd give my vote to the Z3 then the OPO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## edyfrances (Jul 10, 2015)

shoey63 said:


> I have 2 Sony devices. XZ and Z3. Love 'em. Waterproof, Lots of regular firmware updates, easy to unlock bootloader (if not locked by carrier). Easy to re-lock, heaps of dev support, even recovery for Locked bootloaders. I can thoroughly recommend :thumbup:

Click to collapse





I'm waiting for the next Sony Xperia to arrival I believe will be Z5 ... I have never had a Sony before .. Want to try .. Seems like a very good device!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Jul 10, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I've had exactly zero problems or glitches with my OPO it's a fantastic device

Click to collapse





zelendel said:


> I would go with one of the Sony devices.  Then the Moto. Last choice would be the one plus. CM messed that device up beyond all hell and their customer service is a joke.

Click to collapse





obscuresword said:


> I'd give my vote to the Z3 then the OPO.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are there any good alternaives to OnePlus One with the same screen size of 5.5"? I've been looking at HTC Desire 820 and LG G3/G4, but am not digging the back buttons. Also Samsung phones are out of question 

Xperia Z3's and Moto X's 5.2" seem nice too though


----------



## force70 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Are there any good alternaives to OnePlus One with the same screen size of 5.5"? I've been looking at HTC Desire 820 and LG G3/G4, but am not digging the back buttons. Also Samsung phones are out of question
> 
> Xperia Z3's and Moto X's 5.2" seem nice too though

Click to collapse



Trust me you get used to the buttons on the back very quickly, I actually miss them lol.

current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+


----------



## zelendel (Jul 10, 2015)

force70 said:


> Trust me you get used to the buttons on the back very quickly, I actually miss them lol.
> 
> current devices: Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2, S3, OneX+

Click to collapse




Agreed. It only took me a day or two to get used to using the volume buttons on the back of my g2.  The power button is almost never used.


----------



## Nandoory (Jul 10, 2015)

Fatal1ty_93_RUS said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for a replacement for my almost 2 year old Nexus 4
> 
> I've been looking at several options:
> - Moto X 2nd gen
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey,

I got rid of my ghosttouch OPO after 8 weeks of stupid support mails, remote session, pictures, videos..... I don't think that the OPO is bad in general. If you are lucky you will get a very good phone for a good price. If not, you have to deal with the support... --> Russian Roulette xD From my point of view chose one of the others and you'll be happy that you can contact the support in your country if you need to.  

My preference --> Nexus 5/6


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 10, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Agreed. It only took me a day or two to get used to using the volume buttons on the back of my g2.  The power button is almost never used.

Click to collapse



I hate the button on the back but the knock on and off feature works 99.9% of the time for me which makes it a non issue except adjusting the volume is a pain.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jul 11, 2015)

if i were to choose. i would really like to get the nexus 6. but for now im open for the possibilities of getting the new nexus 5 instead or the oneplus 2 . its only time will tell on which device im getting. hoping the oneplus 2 more..

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:50 AM ----------




Nandoory said:


> Hey,
> 
> I got rid of my ghosttouch OPO after 8 weeks of stupid support mails, remote session, pictures, videos..... I don't think that the OPO is bad in general. If you are lucky you will get a very good phone for a good price. If not, you have to deal with the support... --> Russian Roulette xD From my point of view chose one of the others and you'll be happy that you can contact the support in your country if you need to.
> 
> My preference --> Nexus 5/6

Click to collapse




ive never had any problems with my oneplus except the dreaded yellow tin at the bottom. too bad. but i love it actually


----------



## nemesis086 (Jul 11, 2015)

Xperia z3 would be better

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi, what to buy now? I have Nexus 4 and I'm looking for sth new. LG G2 or HTC Desire 820 or Xperia Z1? Which one is better? I want good battery, and very good "speed" and a lot of custom ROMs for device


----------



## Jeik (Jul 11, 2015)

$HaGraTH said:


> Hi, what to buy now? I have Nexus 4 and I'm looking for sth new. LG G2 or HTC Desire or Xperia Z1? Which one is better? I want good battery, and very good "speed" and a lot of custom ROMs for device

Click to collapse




Do not buy the Z1,believe me.
It has a horrible display and thick bezzels.

The G2 on the other hand,with a gorgeous 5.2" screen,and amazing feel in the hand,still looking elegant.

I held both the Z1 and G2,and the G2 beat the Z1 in every aspect.

The G2 has a bigger,5.2" screen,yet it is smaller than the Z1 with a 5" screen,making the G2 have a big screen and thin bezzels(believe me,it is beautiful)

The G2 has an enormous 3000 mAh battery,and the battery for me lasts 2 days with ease.

The G2 was fast,fluent,even on the stock ROM.

There are lots of ROMs:fully ported G4 Lollipop,AOSPA,Euphoria,BlissPop,Vanir,Candy,Resurrection Remix,etc.

No bootloader crap like on SONY.

The G2 can even record videos in 4K(all custom ROMs have the modded camera),while the Z1 can't(as far as I know)
And that 20 MP camera of the Z1 isn't better than the 13 MP one of the G2.

G2 all the way,I adore this phone,and I am positive that you will too. 

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## MeArio (Jul 11, 2015)

I would love to try the Galaxy S6 Edge.


----------



## bunjop (Jul 12, 2015)

MeArio said:


> I would love to try the Galaxy S6 Edge.

Click to collapse



As well


----------



## saurabh88 (Jul 12, 2015)

Bought one plus one last week running flawlessly. No problem yet. Except that weak wifi signal even I am next to the router. Strange 

Sent from my one plus one using Tapatalk


----------



## wetshrimp (Jul 12, 2015)

former s1 and s3 galaxy user. new phone coming up with verizon. what should i get?

looking at iphone, s6, g4, z3, nexus6? those are avaialble. n6 looks a little big tho?

i mainly use for texting, messenger/whatsapp, facebook, instagram, snapchat, browsing, google maps, pictures, etc

what i hate about my current s3 is sometimes it takes like 30s to load an app or it just freezes. especially frustrating when i cant find a place on maps since it wont open or start gps for dozens of seconds.


----------



## force70 (Jul 12, 2015)

wetshrimp said:


> former s1 and s3 galaxy user. new phone coming up with verizon. what should i get?
> 
> looking at iphone, s6, g4, z3, nexus6? those are avaialble. n6 looks a little big tho?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Anything on verizon will be locked down tighter than fort knox...except the nexus.

Honestly if your going to stick with verizon thats your only option.

And lucky for you, its awesome lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## edyfrances (Jul 13, 2015)

wetshrimp said:


> former s1 and s3 galaxy user. new phone coming up with verizon. what should i get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I used to have a galaxy s3 and nexus 5 now I have an iPhone 6 ... And it's so boring .. I don't like it at all but I still have some payments to make before I change the device ... Well I'm looking for change maybe Sony will be my next device .. I will waiting until September to see what's coming... want to back to Android! Good luck 2u !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batfink33 (Jul 13, 2015)

Well, I caved in and bought a S6 Edge. Coming from a Note 4, it seems tiny. I think my next phone will be the One Plus 2 and then I'll get the Nexus 5 2015 and possibly the Note 5 also. I'm kind of bored with the design of phones now, they've definitely peaked at a certain level and are all much the same in many ways. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wetshrimp (Jul 13, 2015)

force70 said:


> Anything on verizon will be locked down tighter than fort knox...except the nexus.
> 
> Honestly if your going to stick with verizon thats your only option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am unaware of this lockdown stuff, can you briefly explain the pros/cons of this and what to expect?? can i just unlock it somehow


----------



## Goldmeyer (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd go with the Nexus 6 if I were you.  Better hardware and nicer screen.  Nexus 5 is a nice phone but it's a half a generation behind.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## Booyaah82 (Jul 14, 2015)

Goldmeyer said:


> I'd go with the Nexus 6 if I were you.  Better hardware and nicer screen.  Nexus 5 is a nice phone but it's a half a generation behind.
> 
> Hope that helps!

Click to collapse



I hate the fact that VZW has by far the best service in my area.  I am not buying anymore phones until 4K screens start coming out.  If I do ever buy another Samsung, it will probably be Developer edition  only or bust...so tired of dealing with f'kn rooting S5 and locked bootloaders ><

Oh and I only buy a phone with SD slot and removable battery, I don't need no fancy iPhone back glass.


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2015)

wetshrimp said:


> i am unaware of this lockdown stuff, can you briefly explain the pros/cons of this and what to expect?? can i just unlock it somehow

Click to collapse



Locked bootloaders.

Bascially  means you can probably have root but thats it and in some cases not even root!

No custom  recovery no roms etc. There is/was safestrap but its a pain and im not even sure if it works on the newer devices.

Some bootloaders, like the nexus are easily unlocked so no problem but typically AT&T and verizon devices are totally  locked down and cannot be unlocked.

If you like flashing stay away from devices in which the BL cannot be unlocked.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cooldato (Jul 14, 2015)

My next phone will be Note 5 if that comes with 4100mah battery...if not then S6 sctive.
Battery is what matters for me atm, together with great hardware.


----------



## purplepizza (Jul 14, 2015)

*Sony Xperia Z3 Compact D5803*

I have been following this thread (and  What's your next smartphone / What should I buy  ) for quite some time.   So far the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact D5803 seems to meet my requirements the best.  I do hesitate after hearing reports how the screen is fragile and the device is difficult to root.  It is also slightly above my budget.  Are there any endorsements for this device or cautions before I potentially splurge and buy one?


----------



## s8freak (Jul 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> Locked bootloaders.
> 
> Bascially  means you can probably have root but thats it and in some cases not even root!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



come on @force70 you haven't kept up with the times Chainfire has given us Flashfire which works beautifully.
No we can't flash AOSP or so called pure android or custom kernels but we can flash T/W Roms with other mods and themes.
Safestrap wasn't  a pain either it was TWRP based and very easy to use. 
You are right about it not working on newer devices though.
Just busting yer chops man just think you've got about 6 to 8 weeks or so before you're snowed in again LOL.


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> come on @force70 you haven't kept up with the times Chainfire has given us Flashfire which works beautifully.
> No we can't flash AOSP or so called pure android or custom kernels but we can flash T/W Roms with other mods and themes.
> Safestrap wasn't  a pain either it was TWRP based and very easy to use.
> You are right about it not working on newer devices though.
> Just busting yer chops man just think you've got about 6 to 8 weeks or so before you're snowed in again LOL.

Click to collapse



I fooled around with flash a bit, i used mobile odin alot so its nice CF is keeping up the development. 

I still say best to avoid locked down devices...they are just a pain.

Man its been 30deg here the last week or so, im loving it!
 Snow will come sadly enough  though  lol

sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Jul 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> I fooled around with flash a bit, i used mobile odin alot so its nice CF is keeping up the development.
> 
> I still say best to avoid locked down devices...they are just a pain.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm loving my S6 man but still holding on to my OPO  but I haven't even picked it up since I got this phone. 
I guess in some sense a device with a locked bootloader, although limited,  is a safer device to tinker with since it's nearly impossible to brick it.
It got as low as 78*F here a week ago right after several days above 105*F  I myself can't wait til winter


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I'm loving my S6 man but still holding on to my OPO  but I haven't even picked it up since I got this phone.
> I guess in some sense a device with a locked bootloader, although limited,  is a safer device to tinker with since it's nearly impossible to brick it.
> It got as low as 78*F here a week ago right after several days above 105*F  I myself can't wait til winter

Click to collapse



Its about as likely to snow where u are as it is that either of us would brick a device lol.

And if i did..well it gives me an excuse to buy another  device haha

sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Jul 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> Its about as likely to snow where u are as it is that either of us would brick a device lol.
> 
> And if i did..well it gives me an excuse to buy another  device haha
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Hey I noticed you've dropped a couple devices from your sig did the wife make you sell em for a new snow shovel???


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Hey I noticed you've dropped a couple devices from your sig did the wife make you sell em for a new snow shovel???

Click to collapse



Sold my note 3 to a friend to help her out, it was painful lol.

Still have all the others :thumbup:

sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I'm loving my S6 man but still holding on to my OPO  but I haven't even picked it up since I got this phone.
> I guess in some sense a device with a locked bootloader, although limited,  is a safer device to tinker with since it's nearly impossible to brick it.
> It got as low as 78*F here a week ago right after several days above 105*F  I myself can't wait til winter

Click to collapse



By chance is Sanger in California because I had the same exact weather experience lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jul 14, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> By chance is Sanger in California because I had the same exact weather experience lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yep it is


----------



## imeem (Jul 14, 2015)

what is a good phone to upgrade to from a Nexus 4? I'm somewhat in a market for a phone and im looking for  native USB OTG (particularly usb audio) support, microsd card slot,  community support for roms and mods (similar to a Nexus but don't want a Nexus device) and good battery life that's better than the Nexus 4, and not cheap build quality.

 Also removable battery would be nice too if possible and a phone that isn't known to throttle a lot like the nexus 4 and 5

For the same price, i'm eyeing the LG G3 (because it has sd card slot and removable battery), Xperia z2, and Xperia Z3 compact.  let's say my budget is $600 max CAD. and i would be buying it unlocked./off contract.


----------



## Japius (Jul 14, 2015)

*Dual Sim? (Australia)*

Hi,

I am hoping someone can help me with choosing a new (secondary) phone. I say secondary as I carry 2 phones, an iPhone 6+ (which is my primary as all my important contacts all use iMessage [a lot] and forcing them to switch to hangouts etc just for me is a non starter) and an android currently an LG G2.

What I would like in a new android is:

- Dual Sim (active) - For Telstra AND Vodafone. I realize you can't have both sims using 4G at the same time but would like to be able to use both fully when I do switch between so need the right frequencies for LTE etc for both Telstra and Vodafone...Are there any that don't force one sim onto the 2G network (since Telstra just announced their 2G network is closing down next year)

- Would prefer 32GB on board minimum (not a fan of using the SD card) but if it narrows the field too much I may have to sacrifice convenience and take a 16gb phone

- Small size, the iPhone is big enough to carry around so I have big screen covered. I have a Huwaei Y550 (as a modem at home) which is 4.5" and it is a nice size so somewhere near that would be perfect.

- Outright purchase, price not a huge concern and don't really care about brand etc as long as it does what I need

- It's a secondary phone but does get used for a lot of social apps, google fit, etc so needs good battery life

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Yep it is

Click to collapse



Nice . Plus I feel the same about wanting winter. Hopefully we get some rain!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------




imeem said:


> what is a good phone to upgrade to from a Nexus 4? I'm somewhat in a market for a phone and im looking for  native USB OTG (particularly usb audio) support, microsd card slot,  community support for roms and mods (similar to a Nexus but don't want a Nexus device) and good battery life that's better than the Nexus 4, and not cheap build quality.
> 
> Also removable battery would be nice too if possible and a phone that isn't known to throttle a lot like the nexus 4 and 5
> 
> For the same price, i'm eyeing the LG G3 (because it has sd card slot and removable battery), Xperia z2, and Xperia Z3 compact.  let's say my budget is $600 max CAD. and i would be buying it unlocked./off contract.

Click to collapse



I'd go with the Z3 compact since it has comparable size to the Nexus 4 plus the battery life is very good.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kngdmond (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm still using a Sprint GS3 with Wicked X.  My 2 year is coming up shortly and having a tough time deciding which phone to go with.

I can get a GS5 for a $1 or a Note 4 for $199.  

I illustrate on my GS3 all the time, like taking good photos, using Viper4Android, and love trying out different ROMs.

I just want a decent phone with a removable battery, an SD card slot, able to install a custom recovery and ROM that has good developer support.

I don't care about having the latest greatest.  I don't need a "bling" phone (GS6).

Any insight would be appreciated.  GS5 or Note 4? Or is there another comparable phone thats better?  I do like the fact the GS5 is a $1.  I'm grandfathered into a killer unlimited Sprint plan....so I'm stuck with Sprint.

Thanks again.


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeik (Jul 15, 2015)

kngdmond said:


> I'm still using a Sprint GS3 with Wicked X.  My 2 year is coming up shortly and having a tough time deciding which phone to go with.
> 
> I can get a GS5 for a $1 or a Note 4 for $199.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tbh,I would really kill somebody to get a Note 4. xD

But those 199$ don't make that S-pen and somewhat bigger screen worth it.

If the S5 is just 1$,I would go for it,since that phone is a beast,and still can fit in a pocket. 

However,did you maybe look at SONY or LG?
The G3 and the Z3 are in the same range as the S5.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Goldmeyer (Jul 15, 2015)

Cooldato said:


> My next phone will be Note 5 if that comes with 4100mah battery...if not then S6 sctive.
> Battery is what matters for me atm, together with great hardware.

Click to collapse



Amen to that!  In the meantime I carry around an external pack.  If you haven't discovered these things yet you should look to them.  You can get them for as little as $15 or $20 off amazon and they can be lifesavers when you really need some juice.


----------



## Cooldato (Jul 15, 2015)

Goldmeyer said:


> Amen to that!  In the meantime I carry around an external pack.  If you haven't discovered these things yet you should look to them.  You can get them for as little as $15 or $20 off amazon and they can be lifesavers when you really need some juice.

Click to collapse



Yeah im carrying too an external battery in my pocket xd


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Jul 15, 2015)

I suggest u shld go wid sony z3 or else try searching for a phone called one plus one d phone is a beast as well n runs on cyanogen mod  

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## ashisharia (Jul 16, 2015)

Guys I am starting  to develop Android rom development for my phone, can you suggest a budget phone (within ₹16,000 / $250) which has good support for rom in xda


----------



## s8freak (Jul 16, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> Guys I am starting  to develop Android rom development for my phone, can you suggest a budget phone (within ₹16,000 / $250) which has good support for rom in xda

Click to collapse



OnePlusOne


----------



## feihu989 (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm going to buy Galaxy Note 5, or S6 plus edge, for quick charge 2.0 and wireless charging function.


----------



## Zacajojo (Jul 16, 2015)

I just bought a Oneplus One. I'm really happy with it


----------



## buggs1a (Jul 16, 2015)

I just got an htc desire 610 pre paid att and the $45 month. I don't like the screen. Can I get a better screen phone and use it with the pre pay sim or whatever? It just seems there's no good phones for go phone pre pay whatever.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 16, 2015)

buggs1a said:


> I just got an htc desire 610 pre paid att and the $45 month. I don't like the screen. Can I get a better screen phone and use it with the pre pay sim or whatever? It just seems there's no good phones for go phone pre pay whatever.

Click to collapse



As far as I know, any unlocked GSM phone should work with AT&T prepaid. Any AT&T or Cricket LTE phone will work, and many T-Mobile LTE phones support AT&T bands. Most factory unlocked LTE phones available in the USA (like the Moto G or Moto E LTE) will support all the AT&T bands. Some Verizon phones will even work, as the more recent ones are factory unlocked and have band 4 support. If a phone doesn't support the LTE band(s) you need, you'll still get HSPA+ 3G.


----------



## ashisharia (Jul 16, 2015)

any other than oneplus one? its not under my budget


----------



## Planterz (Jul 16, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> any other than oneplus one? its not under my budget

Click to collapse



Nexus 5 or Nexus 4. Both have an incredible amount of development (past and ongoing) for them, and being Nexus devices, they're fully accessible for new development. The Nexus 5 is probably the better choice since it is guaranteed to receive Android M, but obviously the Nexus 4 is cheaper (you could buy 2 if you wanted).

The Galaxy S3 or S4 (Snapdragon versions, not Exynos) wouldn't be a bad choice either, nor the LG G2, as they're better phones overall than the Nexuses, but won't be as open for development.


----------



## mgemov (Jul 16, 2015)

Xiaomi MI3


----------



## Hyper Rational (Jul 17, 2015)

The one m8 is still a great option. With a discounted price and very easy conversion to gpe, it's sure a good choice. The camera suffers but the speakers and build are fantastic.


----------



## buggs1a (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks.  So what phone could I get at best buy? The phone has to say unlocked? I'm looking for cheap but with an HD screen.

Any att or tmo phone would work? With lte? Then just put in my sim card I have in my HTC desire 610 now?

I look at best buy and phones say no contract no. So won't work on no contract.  So them how can it work as you mention it should?


----------



## wipeoutlol (Jul 17, 2015)

Need some input on my next device since its driving me nuts.

Currently with AT&T and my contract is up for renewal. I recently had to file an insurance claim on my Note 3. They send me a brand new AT&T Note 4 and I didn't want it due to bootloader lock so I sold it. I'm going to switch to T-Mobile since it is slightly cheaper and I'm not interested in being an AT&T customer any longer due to high monthly bill and ridiculous locked bootloaders. 

Now my question is this:

I can renew my contract and get a subsidized device before I move over to T-Mobile. I might sell the device or I might wait for root or bootloader unlock although I do not want to. I've narrowed my options down to the following:

Nexus 6 32gb ($250 w/2 yr contract)
LG G4 ($200, no root/BL unlock)
HTC M9 ($200)
Samsung Galaxy S6 ($200)

What I'm looking for is having complete control over my phone. More importantly root. Bootloader isnt as important as root for me to remove the bloat and for some apps. 

I PREFER removable battery and external SD card. But it won't kill me to not have it, which is why Nexus 6 and S6 are on the list. 

AT&T apparently only offers the 32GB Nexus 6 and not the 64GB, which kind of sucks since it has to external SD option.  Also some deals have brought it as low as $400 full price.

The LG G4 seems like a good option, but reading up on XDA, I don't know if the person will ever release the root everyone thinks hes going to release. And I don't feel like waiting around like I did with the first Note 4 I had sitting around for months.

What would jesus do?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 17, 2015)

wipeoutlol said:


> Need some input on my next device since its driving me nuts.
> 
> Currently with AT&T and my contract is up for renewal. I recently had to file an insurance claim on my Note 3. They send me a brand new AT&T Note 4 and I didn't want it due to bootloader lock so I sold it. I'm going to switch to T-Mobile since it is slightly cheaper and I'm not interested in being an AT&T customer any longer due to high monthly bill and ridiculous locked bootloaders.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didnt get nexus nor S6  becos no extSD. card. That really sucks for me if no extSD card slot.

M9 i got because has external SD card but it kinda sucks not having removable battery. (Got to lug around a powerbank attached for hours when battery is low.). The m9 sound is very very good, but it doesnt come with fast charger. You gotta buy it separately for fast charging. Unlock the m9 is available thru htcdev. And root is easy after custom recovery installed. Just flash supersu after. But then you have to think about going back to stock to take any software updates or going s-off and supercid. Suggest you have a read of the m9 thread's 'q&a help and troubleshooting' and you can see alot of the issues some users have. Get a feel if you are ok with it....see what problems other m9 users are having.  Also dont believe the antutu numbers totally. A big plus for the m9 is it is very fast for gaming and multi-tasking. But screen resolution seems average. So really depends on your needs.  A non-AT&T note 4 perhaps?


----------



## youngchaos (Jul 17, 2015)

Guyyyyssss G3 32GB , Note3 or Note4 ? I would buy all of them secondhand.

G3 and Note3 around 260-300 mint condition and 2015 at least.
Note 4 380-400~ 

it is worth paying a lot more for Note 4?


----------



## Ugion (Jul 17, 2015)

Well, i'm 5 days too late, but the Moto X 2014.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jul 17, 2015)

wipeoutlol said:


> What would jesus do?

Click to collapse



You could consider ditching AT&T and go with a AT&T reseller such as Consumer Cellular, StraightTalk, or Cricket.  I believe there are several other providers as well.

Take your savings and apply to your phone purchase of your choice, not a phone that Tmobile or AT&T want to push on you.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 17, 2015)

Xiaomi mi3 or Lenovo K3 Note?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jul 17, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Xiaomi mi3 or Lenovo K3 Note?

Click to collapse



go for xiaomi


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 17, 2015)

Arguments, camera, battery, Android?


----------



## Cooldato (Jul 18, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> Guyyyyssss G3 32GB , Note3 or Note4 ? I would buy all of them secondhand.
> 
> G3 and Note3 around 260-300 mint condition and 2015 at least.
> Note 4 380-400~
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally worths it  Note4 is the king of android smartphones.
G3 has horrible battery life. Dont buy it for real.


----------



## s8freak (Jul 18, 2015)

Cooldato said:


> Totally worths  Note4 is the king of android smartphones.

Click to collapse



matter of opinion I personally don't care for it.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 18, 2015)

youngchaos said:


> Guyyyyssss G3 32GB , Note3 or Note4 ? I would buy all of them secondhand.
> 
> G3 and Note3 around 260-300 mint condition and 2015 at least.
> Note 4 380-400~
> ...

Click to collapse



note 4


----------



## Ferragamo (Jul 18, 2015)

I plan on upgrading to the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge as soon as I qualify for a new upgrade in August.

I have a few friends that have the S6 Edge, and they say it's the perfect phone for myself.


----------



## s8freak (Jul 18, 2015)

Ferragamo said:


> I plan on upgrading to the Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge as soon as I qualify for a new upgrade in August.
> 
> I have a few friends that have the S6 Edge, and they say it's the perfect phone for myself.

Click to collapse



great phone I love mine


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> great phone I love mine

Click to collapse



Freak  you going to pick up the OPO 2 when it drops?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Jul 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> Freak  you going to pick up the OPO 2 when it drops?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



no I've come to realize I'm just a Samsung fan boy LOL...as long as there's root for these devices I'm on board.
I love this S6 Edge


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> no I've come to realize I'm just a Samsung fan boy LOL...as long as there's root for these devices I'm on board.
> I love this S6 Edge

Click to collapse



If the s6 plus ever sees the light of day that  could be interesting. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Jul 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> If the s6 plus ever sees the light of day that  could be interesting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



might be a tad to big for my taste


----------



## Wisher_SiD (Jul 18, 2015)

Im thinking of getting a Lenovo P780 or S860 however i have no personal experience with these newer Chinese phones, so could someone who has used one share their experience with it and/or a recommendation?

Thanks in advance,
Wisher


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> might be a tad to big for my taste

Click to collapse



Well you do have the skinny jeans to consider lol.

Man thats still  funny after all these years 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Jul 18, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well you do have the skinny jeans to consider lol.
> 
> Man thats still  funny after all these years
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



skinny jeans and muffin tops only way to go 
can you imagine THAT in skinny jeans? ???????


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> skinny jeans and muffin tops only way to go
> can you imagine THAT in skinny jeans? ???????

Click to collapse



Ive see  worse sir 

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Jul 19, 2015)

force70 said:


> Ive see  worse sir
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



I doubt it LOL


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> skinny jeans and muffin tops only way to go
> can you imagine THAT in skinny jeans? ???????

Click to collapse



So that's what you look like lol. I like the hat.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jul 19, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> So that's what you look like lol. I like the hat.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



many thanks


----------



## Anutrix (Jul 19, 2015)

Check out Lenovo K3 Note.
Its awesome.

Sent from my Lenovo A680_ROW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 19, 2015)

Wisher_SiD said:


> Im thinking of getting a Lenovo P780 or S860 however i have no personal experience with these newer Chinese phones, so could someone who has used one share their experience with it and/or a recommendation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




P780 has a massive battery and Kitkat out of the box, the S860 has a better camera so personally I would have chosen p780


----------



## GuiCunha (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys, do you think that nexus 5 or 2015 will be launch this year yet? All we know aren't true, just rumours...

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jul 19, 2015)

GuiCunha said:


> Hi guys, do you think that nexus 5 or 2015 will be launch this year yet? All we know aren't true, just rumours...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nexus  devices usually   come out around nov/dec each year.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Wisher_SiD (Jul 20, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> P780 has a massive battery and Kitkat out of the box, the S860 has a better camera so personally I would have chosen p780

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, i prefer the P780 as well, but are they actually good phones? Will they die on me in less than a year or have other problems common to Chinese phones?


----------



## rahulbarai (Jul 20, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> any other than oneplus one? its not under my budget

Click to collapse



Ashis you can go for Lg G3 D680, Xiaomi mi4i or HTC desire U. All of them are around Rs 15000 to Rs16000 thousand INR.


----------



## sa-ra (Jul 20, 2015)

peace and mercy
which is better samsung galaxy E5 or htc 620
thanks in advance


----------



## weny_i (Jul 20, 2015)

Maybe, a Nokia(sorry) MIcrosoft. Better OS stabel, fast, no carsh like Antek


----------



## Jeik (Jul 20, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> peace and mercy
> which is better samsung galaxy E5 or htc 620
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse




I would go for the Galaxy E5.

The metal design on the new Samsung phones,including the E5 is amazing.
And you get more of the screen without the navbar the 620 has,and you get an HD Super AMOLED screen. 

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 20, 2015)

Wisher_SiD said:


> Thanks for the reply, i prefer the P780 as well, but are they actually good phones? Will they die on me in less than a year or have other problems common to Chinese phones?

Click to collapse




It won't die on you because of the metal design and software optimization. As long as you're not into high performance 3D gaming, you'll do more than well with a solid p780 and a sd card for files because it comes with only 4/8 gb storage ROM


----------



## Wisher_SiD (Jul 20, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> It won't die on you because of the metal design and software optimization. As long as you're not into high performance 3D gaming, you'll do more than well with a solid p780 and a sd card for files because it comes with only 4/8 gb storage ROM

Click to collapse



Thanks again for the information! I guess its worth investing into one then.


----------



## imeem (Jul 20, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Nice . I'm from our state capital and that weather was so great. Plus I feel the same about wanting winter. Hopefully we get some rain!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do you know any phone that has user replaceable battery and have good battery life? The only one i an think of is a Galaxy S5 with a third party 4300mAh battery  or a Note 4. The z3 compact is good and all. But he sceen size is a downgrade IMO from my n4's 4.7 inch to sony's 4.6 inch.


----------



## adtech1 (Jul 20, 2015)

I am planning to buy a cheap android phone with excellent battery back up. Currently using Nokia Asha..battery backup is so powerful I recharge it in every 3-4 days


----------



## s8freak (Jul 20, 2015)

imeem said:


> do you know any phone that has user replaceable battery and have good battery life? The only one i an think of is a Galaxy S5 with a third party 4300mAh battery  or a Note 4. The z3 compact is good and all. But he sceen size is a downgrade IMO from my n4's 4.7 inch to sony's 4.6 inch.

Click to collapse



s5 is an excellent device especially with the 7500mAh Zerolemon battery
 I've got more than 40 hours and 15 hours screen time when I had mine.


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 21, 2015)

s6freak said:


> s5 is an excellent device especially with the 7500mAh Zerolemon battery
> I've got more than 40 hours and 15 hours screen time when I had mine.

Click to collapse



 That is awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------




imeem said:


> do you know any phone that has user replaceable battery and have good battery life? The only one i an think of is a Galaxy S5 with a third party 4300mAh battery  or a Note 4. The z3 compact is good and all. But he sceen size is a downgrade IMO from my n4's 4.7 inch to sony's 4.6 inch.

Click to collapse



I have to think more options but I believe the ones you mentioned are the two best.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kkapoorr (Jul 21, 2015)

With a budget of $350 roughly what's the best tablet that I can buy? 
Looking for something that my family can also use, hence the multiple user feature should be working absolutely fine. I don't care about the camera much.


----------



## s8freak (Jul 21, 2015)

kkapoorr said:


> With a budget of $350 roughly what's the best tablet that I can buy?
> Looking for something that my family can also use, hence the multiple user feature should be working absolutely fine. I don't care about the camera much.

Click to collapse



OnePlusOne is a fantastic device for that kind of money


----------



## kkapoorr (Jul 21, 2015)

Not a phone, I asked about a tablet. 
I already have a good phone.


----------



## s8freak (Jul 21, 2015)

kkapoorr said:


> Not a phone, I asked about a tablet.
> I already have a good phone.

Click to collapse



excuse me I missed the word tablet


----------



## kkapoorr (Jul 21, 2015)

It's okay bro. 
So any idea about a tablet around  $350?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 21, 2015)

kkapoorr said:


> With a budget of $350 roughly what's the best tablet that I can buy?
> Looking for something that my family can also use, hence the multiple user feature should be working absolutely fine. I don't care about the camera much.

Click to collapse



I would say the Galaxy Tab S 8.4. I'm saving up for one myself. The 10.5 is great too of course, but will run you a lot more unless you buy refurbished/used. The 8.4 _was_ on sale at Amazon and Best Buy for $300, but those sales appear to be over. Maybe elsewhere, or just wait until they go on sale again.

The Tab Pro's are great too, and significantly cheaper. The main difference is the screen, having an IPS LCD screen, whereas the S series has the beautiful AMOLED display. Technically speaking, the LCD will be more color-accurate, as AMOLEDs are typically oversaturated, but many find the oversaturation and truly black blacks make for a more appealing (if less accurate) experience, especially when watching movies and playing games. The Tab S' AMOLED screens are far more accurate than older AMOLED though. See if you can find them in a shop side-by-side. Technically, the IPS LCD screen will be sharper, despite having the same resolution, as the AMOLED screens use a diamond pen-tile subpixel arrangement. where each pixel actually shares a green subpixel with another pixel, meaning less sharp of a screen. I doubt you'd be disappointed in sharpness though. I'm definitely not disappointed in the sharpness of my LG G Pad 8.3, and it's only FHD, not QHD.

Then there's the Nexus 9, of course. Right now expansys has the 32gb version with LTE for only $340, which is a smoking deal. You're stuck with the 32gb storage though, as it has no microSD slot (although you could always use a flash drive and OTG cable).

Alternatively, you could save up a bit more, but instead get *2* budget-friendly tablets, such as the Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4. or the new ASUS ZenPad S 8.0. That way the kids won't fight over who gets to play with it, or bug you to use it while you're using it. Best Buy has the Lenovo S8-50 on clearance for $162, which would be under your $350 budget. Just a thought...

EDIT: I didn't notice until now that you're in India. Not sure what costs how much there.


----------



## kkapoorr (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you for the comprehensive reply. 
Yes I'm in India, hence I translated the costs to their USD equivalent(rough) 
I have used a Note 2, so Amoled is always welcome. 
I have no idea about the pixel arrangement, so cannot say. I only care about the screen resolution and screen make, which seem fine with these models. 
No kids here, only my parents, and I'll want them to use their own profiles on the tablet. 

One question: What are these 2 tablets running out of the box in terms of the Android Version? Lollipop expected?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 21, 2015)

kkapoorr said:


> One question: What are these 2 tablets running out of the box in terms of the Android Version? Lollipop expected?

Click to collapse



If you mean the Tab Pro and Tab S, the Tab Pro ships with 4.4.2, no LP update yet, and the Tab S ships with 4.4.2 and has a 5.0 update.

The Lenovo I mentioned ships with 4.4, the Asus ships with 5.0, and the Nexus 9 obviously gets the latest updated quickly. Beyond the Nexus, I have no idea about planned updates.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 21, 2015)

imeem said:


> do you know any phone that has user replaceable battery and have good battery life? The only one i an think of is a Galaxy S5 with a third party 4300mAh battery  or a Note 4. The z3 compact is good and all. But he sceen size is a downgrade IMO from my n4's 4.7 inch to sony's 4.6 inch.

Click to collapse




Lenovo p780, 5", 4000 mAh battery, Kitkat, around 100 $. Allegedly the battery is non-removable but I had opened it and it was screwed down the edges of the phone, so it came off quite easily


----------



## sothus (Jul 22, 2015)

I began to look for a phone outside of the big names (Samsung, HTC, LG, etc) 

And I found a company called Verykool based out of San Diego, CA. And decided to give it a go. I bought their Verykool Cyprus S6001 6in Phablet. And for the price of $199. Its actually a pretty good phone.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 22, 2015)

sothus said:


> I began to look for a phone outside of the big names (Samsung, HTC, LG, etc)
> 
> And I found a company called Verykool based out of San Diego, CA. And decided to give it a go. I bought their Verykool Cyprus S6001 6in Phablet. And for the price of $199. Its actually a pretty good phone.

Click to collapse



Personally, I wouldn't have spent $200 on that. Everything they sell appears to be rebranded Chinese phones. If I were going to buy something like that, I'd get a Blu Studio 6.0 LTE. Snapdragon instead of Mediatek, more storage, 2gb RAM, FHD screen.


----------



## sothus (Jul 22, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Personally, I wouldn't have spent $200 on that. Everything they sell appears to be rebranded Chinese phones. If I were going to buy something like that, I'd get a Blu Studio 6.0 LTE. Snapdragon instead of Mediatek, more storage, 2gb RAM, FHD screen.

Click to collapse



The onboard storage isn't an issue. I threw in a 64gb SD card. Which it will read. And there is also an option to make that your primary storage instead of the onboard. Which essentially turns the phone into a 64 GB phone. I would of like the phone to of had more ram, but the 1gb does a decent job. I've tested multiple high graphics games and it handles them just fine.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 22, 2015)

Wait for the one plus two or the meizu mx5 and the xiaomi mi5 these will be the beast of all the phones ever made.grab any one of them.they are cheap and best.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jul 22, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Wait for the one plus two or the meizu mx5 and the xiaomi mi5 these will be the beast of all the phones ever made.grab any one of them.they are cheap and best.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



id go for the oneplus 2 as well...


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Jul 23, 2015)

Motorola x 3rd generation seems to be good
5,2" amoled screen
QHD resolution
Front camera 5mp
Rear camera 16mp
Snapdragon 808 (so no heat problems) 
Adreno 418
4gb ram
3280mAh battery
32gb or 64gb storage

It's expected to be released on July 28
Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 23, 2015)

Rachid.Ala said:


> Motorola x 3rd generation seems to be good
> 5,2" amoled screen
> QHD resolution
> Front camera 5mp
> ...

Click to collapse



Seems like the LG G3 except smaller screen lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hasoman (Jul 23, 2015)

*Samsung galaxy note 2*

Samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## sonnhy (Jul 23, 2015)

Could you suggest me a good phone for 150 (200 max just in case) €?
It's not for me, but for my mother (~50yo). What I'm asking for is: a not over 5inch screen, good readability, good reception, stability (not a phone with minor problem here and there) and over everything else a good battery life. Thanks for you help in advance!


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Jul 23, 2015)

sonnhy said:


> Could you suggest me a good phone for 150 (200 max just in case) €?
> It's not for me, but for my mother (~50yo). What I'm asking for is: a not over 5inch screen, good readability, good reception, stability (not a phone with minor problem here and there) and over everything else a good battery life. Thanks for you help in advance!

Click to collapse



A moto g 3rd generation maybe

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------




obscuresword said:


> Seems like the LG G3 except smaller screen lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



LG g3 with smaller screen more ram better GPU and more battery life 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ThatLatinGuy (Jul 23, 2015)

hello everyone any advice for a sub 200 dollars phone ? I have been watching the moto g 2nd gen and the htc 610 and also the asus zenfone 2 but its 199+ taxes its more than 200 so please any help would be appreciated  .


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Jul 23, 2015)

ThatLatinGuy said:


> hello everyone any advice for a sub 200 dollars phone ? I have been watching the moto g 2nd gen and the htc 610 and also the asus zenfone 2 but its 199+ taxes its more than 200 so please any help would be appreciated  .

Click to collapse



If you're looking for a moto g 2nd gen, I advice u to wait for the 3rd gen, it's better for approximately the same price

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ThatLatinGuy (Jul 23, 2015)

Really? when it will be out ?? the thing is that my beloved s2 i9100 died like a bout a week ago and I need a phone as soon as posible but cant decide


----------



## dutchman1993 (Jul 24, 2015)

Note5 sept 2015 lets hope if its true.

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Jul 24, 2015)

It will be out on July 28 I think

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 24, 2015)

dutchman1993 said:


> Note5 sept 2015 lets hope if its true.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



if i sell my M9 I will get Note5 for sure.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 24, 2015)

Oneplus 2,xiaomi mi5 and meizu mx5 .these are the beasts trust me.and u dont have to spend a lot of money too.they will be cheap like their previous builds


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Sachinj0786 (Jul 24, 2015)

*asus zenphone*

Asus zenphone with lot of features  more RAM  space


----------



## yzak58 (Jul 24, 2015)

Note 5 or Nexus 5 (2015)



....i wish


----------



## Nickkerr (Jul 24, 2015)

*Lg g4 or lg g4 pro*

Should i get an lg g4 or should I wait for the rumoured lg g4 pro


----------



## force70 (Jul 24, 2015)

Nickkerr said:


> Should i get an lg g4 or should I wait for the rumoured lg g4 pro

Click to collapse



If you like bigger screens then pro all the way. Thats my only hope pretty much for a new phablet since samsung has pretty much ruined the note 5 by all accounts.
I do hope LG provides a BL unlock for the pro however or no go on that either

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Jul 24, 2015)

force70 said:


> If you like bigger screens then pro all the way. Thats my only hope pretty much for a new phablet since samsung has pretty much ruined the note 5 by all accounts.
> I do hope LG provides a BL unlock for the pro however or no go on that either
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



@force70 if you like bigger screens get 65" curved LG 4k 3d smart television LOL  that'll be my next big screen


----------



## force70 (Jul 24, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 if you like bigger screens get 65" curved LG 4k 3d smart television LOL  that'll be my next big screen

Click to collapse



Now that you mention it Im due for a new TV lol. And a new laptop..i should hit Rod up for that though hahah.

sent from Canada via my Nexus 6, Note 4, 3, 2 or S3


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 25, 2015)

Absolutely note 5

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## arbitraryturtle (Jul 25, 2015)

Definitely sticking to the Nexus phones. Not sure if there's a point in getting the Nexus 5 2015 since I have the Nexus 5, but maybe if the money works out.  You can't beat Nexus because of the fast updates, solid pricing, simplicity of hardware and ease of development.


----------



## joycerhaslett (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll buy HTC M9 of course. And it will be my next phone. What's yours?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 25, 2015)

My next phone one plus two.saw the antutu score 63k thats aswome.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BrownDog99 (Jul 25, 2015)

You can get a g flex 2 for 350$ amazing


----------



## afzalbhimani (Jul 25, 2015)

Looking to ditch my s5 duos for a bew one primary use if for games , surfing social networking.

Need a dual sim 4G standby as i travel a lot
3GB ram , 16 or 32GB rom with expandable
Screen upto 5 preferred 
Should not heat up much ....
Custom roms support

Need to decide in couple of days

I was thinking of HTC one ME / e9 / LG G4

Sent from my SM-G900FD


----------



## Praveen125 (Jul 25, 2015)

My next smartphone will be yu yuphoria or one plus one.....

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Jul 25, 2015)

I suggest u should go with oneplus one  

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## afzalbhimani (Jul 25, 2015)

afzalbhimani said:


> Looking to ditch my s5 duos for a bew one primary use if for games , surfing social networking.
> 
> Need a dual sim 4G standby as i travel a lot
> 3GB ram , 16 or 32GB rom with expandable
> ...

Click to collapse



If no good dual sim which is good single sim with above features 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jul 25, 2015)

BrownDog99 said:


> You can get a g flex 2 for 350$ amazing

Click to collapse



Completely locked down, no root on newer otas either.

Its a great device but a total paperweight..zero development  for it.

Total waste really..i wouldn't pay 350 for something that locked down.

Cant argue i love the device itself though, had a red one in my hands and it was amazing

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## nagel (Jul 26, 2015)

Other then Nexus (poor camera) and Samsung (dislike the brand) range, which phones have great development?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 26, 2015)

The new flagship brand oneplus and xiaomi are one of the most developed companies.their prices are half the samsung but the specs are much better and they have very good camera also.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jul 26, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> The new flagship brand oneplus and xiaomi are one of the most developed companies.their prices are half the samsung but the specs are much better and they have very good camera also.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're partly correct.  The prices are better and for the money the OPO is a great device. However, the camera isn't anywhere as good as the Samsung Galaxy S6 and neither are the specs . I own both and the amoled screen is far superior than the OPO and benchmark scores are much better. My S6 has hit almost 72,000 whereas my OPO rarely hit 64,000. 
Of course  benchmarks aren't the tell all since devices can be set up in a myriad of ways to achieve high scores.
I enjoyed my OPO and the development for that device is outstanding and as I said for $359.27 shipped it's a great phone and plus it's tough as nails. All I have on it is a tempered glass screen protector.
That being said I'm still selling the OPO.


----------



## ashisharia (Jul 26, 2015)

i am confused between mi 4i and motorola g... i want a phone with good custom rom support as i want to develop one in near future.. my budget is max Rs.15,000  or $230. can anyone help?


----------



## Praveen125 (Jul 26, 2015)

I will prefer you moto g.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 26, 2015)

Go with xiaomi mi4i if u want custom rom support and great performance

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jeik (Jul 26, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Go with xiaomi mi4i if u want custom rom support and great performance
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




...and great body body and UI. 

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 26, 2015)

.....and great camera and sleek design.? 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Syryniss (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi guys! I am an owner of a very old device - Galaxy S+ (i9001). I'm looking for a new device which can stay with me for as long as S+ did, which means it has to have a big support from developers. I want it to have good camera and at least 32GB of memory or a sd card slot. I don't want to spend too much for it, I will probably buy a secondhand phone. I have been searching for few days and LG G2 seems to be a nice choice for a good price. I will be able to buy it for around $180 in Poland. Is there any better choice in that price range?

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 27, 2015)

Grab a oneplus one or xiaomi mi4 both of them support 4g,4k video recording,2.5 ghz snapdragon 801 processor,also 64gb onboard storage.and their prices are halves than iphone 6.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## aerithanne (Jul 27, 2015)

*probably a secondhand SGS4 i9505 or atleast a secondhand SGS5 G900I*

got myself a note n7000 and my good ol trusty little galaxy pocket. maybe, just maybe I'll buy a secondhand SGS4 i9505 or SGS5 G900I. Secondhand because of my quite lack of budget.


----------



## ashisharia (Jul 27, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Go with xiaomi mi4i if u want custom rom support and great performance
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




i checked the Mi4i xda forum and the development of it is almost negligible. Any other device?


----------



## Jeik (Jul 27, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> i checked the Mi4i xda forum and the development of it is almost negligible. Any other device?

Click to collapse



Yu Yureka,Yu Yuphoria or a secondhand phone.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 27, 2015)

No in future u will get.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BrownDog99 (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree bro, didn't know it.  I had to trade my original g flex because I couldn't even root it, at the same time I had the g3 brand new and it was also useless at the time so I gave it to my wife and traded the flex for a Sony z ultra, which in the end also had a unlockable bootloader but could at least root.  I swore I wouldn't buy LG again but then they released the codes for the g3 so I got another one for myself.


----------



## Encinos (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm using LG G3, I'm thinking if i should get G4


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes grab lg g4 its one of the best phones in the market.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tahir21 (Jul 28, 2015)

Probably the Galaxy S3.


----------



## Jeik (Jul 28, 2015)

tahir21 said:


> Probably the Galaxy S3.

Click to collapse




Will you buy a brand new one? 

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Sconny (Jul 28, 2015)

Ill wait for oneplus three, Galaxy s6/7 or Sony xperia z4/5

 Gesendet von meinem One M8 mit Hilfe von XDA Forums


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Jul 28, 2015)

Whats ur opinion about oneplus 2?

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## Praveen125 (Jul 28, 2015)

Better than one plus a nice to mobile to buy for .... Cost half from its competitors


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Batfink33 (Jul 28, 2015)

Moto X Style looks fairly great.


----------



## BPHusker (Jul 28, 2015)

Batfink33 said:


> Moto X Style looks fairly great.

Click to collapse



Going to be the Moto X Pure in the US. Unlocked and "Pure"  android with no bloatware, even on Verizon.


----------



## Jmanthesin (Jul 28, 2015)

Got my Ulefone Be touch 2, not bad.


----------



## TechVeerA (Jul 28, 2015)

*well!*

Nexus 5 2015!! the beast I guess!


----------



## force70 (Jul 28, 2015)

Batfink33 said:


> Moto X Style looks fairly great.

Click to collapse



Yes it sure does actually, I'd Def go for that over the OP2 anyday

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 28, 2015)

force70 said:


> Yes it sure does actually, I'd Def go for that over the OP2 anyday
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



Me too. However, I still don't understand why Motorola decided to give it only a 3000 mah battery when the X Play got a 3630 mah battery lol. It should have been the other way around.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kenny_cfc (Jul 28, 2015)

Thinking of buying the new Moto G 3rd gen. Just worried about the battery. Any suggestions will be welcome


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 28, 2015)

kenny_cfc said:


> Thinking of buying the new Moto G 3rd gen. Just worried about the battery. Any suggestions will be welcome

Click to collapse



Battery life shouldn't be a problem as it has a much bigger battery compared to the last one. If you don't mind the bigger screen the Alcatel Idol 3 if a pretty good offer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alcon678 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello!
I have a galaxy s3 and I am looking for a phone to buy,  not more expensive than 250€ with a good support from the brand and the community (like the s3)
I have been looking for info but I did not get anything clear.

Thank you!


----------



## Planterz (Jul 29, 2015)

Batfink33 said:


> Moto X Style looks fairly great.

Click to collapse



I was definitely more interested in reading about this phone the other day than the OnePlus 2. Next phone I get (unless it's a cheap one to replace my hulk-smashed Galaxy Light as my home internet mule) will be bigger than my OnePlus One, and with front-facing stereo speakers. Naturally, the Nexus 6 came to mind, but it's still $700 through T-Mobile on payment plan (can't afford to buy outright). But the Moto X Style/Pure is still sizable at 5.7", I can get it with a sexy wood back, it's got a (supposedly) better camera, plus it'll be wonderful to have the microSD slot the previous versions omitted. 64+64 or 64+128gb sounds great to me.

One thing I wonder is what type of screen it is. The other X's had AMOLED, but I can't find any info on the Style/Pure's screen tech.


----------



## murmur70 (Jul 29, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I was definitely more interested in reading about this phone the other day than the OnePlus 2. Next phone I get (unless it's a cheap one to replace my hulk-smashed Galaxy Light as my home internet mule) will be bigger than my OnePlus One, and with front-facing stereo speakers. Naturally, the Nexus 6 came to mind, but it's still $700 through T-Mobile on payment plan (can't afford to buy outright). But the Moto X Style/Pure is still sizable at 5.7", I can get it with a sexy wood back, it's got a (supposedly) better camera, plus it'll be wonderful to have the microSD slot the previous versions omitted. 64+64 or 64+128gb sounds great to me.
> 
> One thing I wonder is what type of screen it is. The other X's had AMOLED, but I can't find any info on the Style/Pure's screen tech.

Click to collapse



Not Amoled.

Sent from my SM-T700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 30, 2015)

Grab a oneplus one,asus zenfone2 or a xiaomi mi4.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 30, 2015)

How much is Oneplus one?


----------



## BrownDog99 (Jul 30, 2015)

The new moto x.  Either one is great for the price


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 30, 2015)

Oneplus one is 358usd and rs 22,999  indian rupees.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 30, 2015)

Too much for my budget


----------



## Lourde (Jul 31, 2015)

Trying to figure out some suggestions for my in-laws for phones. 

Verizon. 
Has to be LOUD. They don't hear so good. 
Dad needs something rugged with a good GPS. This would be his first smartphone. 
Mom needs something a little on the small side. Preferably waterproof or water resistant, she has been known to lose her old phone outdoors. Repeatedly. She's using a little old Gingerbread phone. 

Unfortunately, they are "I want to walk into the Verizon store" types. This limits things a bit.


----------



## murmur70 (Jul 31, 2015)

Galaxy S5?

Sent from my SM-T700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jul 31, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Trying to figure out some suggestions for my in-laws for phones.
> 
> Verizon.
> Has to be LOUD. They don't hear so good.
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 Active


----------



## Lisali (Jul 31, 2015)

*Best value Chinese 5-5.2'' phone at the moment? Recommendations, please!*

Hi all,

I'm looking to get an Android phone for a member of the family. It looks like some new Chinese phones offer great value for money.

Requirements:

Screen: 5''-5.2'' (5.5'' is too big)
RAM: 2GB+
Fast (quad/octa)
Good camera
Good build
Light (under 150gm)
All day battery

Budget £100-150. Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Jul 31, 2015)

Lenovo Vibe X2


----------



## murmur70 (Jul 31, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Galaxy S5 Active

Click to collapse



The S5 Active is only available on ATT is it not?

Sent from my SM-T700 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jul 31, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Trying to figure out some suggestions for my in-laws for phones.
> 
> Verizon.
> Has to be LOUD. They don't hear so good.
> ...

Click to collapse





s6freak said:


> Galaxy S5 Active

Click to collapse



S5 Active isn't available from Verizon.

The Droid line would be good to look at. They're not waterproof, but they've got a hydrophobic nanocoating that makes them splash resistant. As in, they'll survive a rainshower or dunk in the toilet, but don't go swimming with them. The Droid Turbo or Droid Maxx would be good for your dad with the sizable batteries. The Droid Mini would be good for your mom, as it's one of the few halfway decent, yet small Android phones available. The only truly "rugged" smartphone Verizon offers is the Kyocera Brigadier. Sapphire screen, waterproof, shock resistant, etc. But it's quite the brick, which might not be what your mom wants. Apparently the ear speaker isn't very good on the Brigadier either.


----------



## Lourde (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, I'd read reviews about the Turbo that were similar--that it doesn't have great speakers. I wish I knew more about phone/hearing aid compatibility. 

This "I have to get it from the store" attitude is pure hard-headed, but I guess we'll all be old someday. I really don't want to root or hack anything for them, I'm dangerously close to being old people tech support already...

I guess I'll take a look at these more closely. Thanks for the suggestions, it's really hard picking a phone for someone old.


----------



## Planterz (Jul 31, 2015)

Lourde said:


> Yeah, I'd read reviews about the Turbo that were similar--that it doesn't have great speakers. I wish I knew more about phone/hearing aid compatibility.
> 
> This "I have to get it from the store" attitude is pure hard-headed, but I guess we'll all be old someday. I really don't want to root or hack anything for them, I'm dangerously close to being old people tech support already...
> 
> I guess I'll take a look at these more closely. Thanks for the suggestions, it's really hard picking a phone for someone old.

Click to collapse



To be fair, _nobody_ wants to walk into a Verizon store. If possible, try convincing them check out a location at a mall or the section at BestBuy or something. The sales reps are far more used to people that are "just looking" and far less of sales-pressuring nuisance. My own parents are 65, and thankfully aren't too much of tech-troglodytes. Still, both use dumbphones, and I'm a bit scared of the day they switch to smartphones (if they ever do).

Another thing to consider with the Droid line is that they're simple and close to stock Android. Something like a Galaxy S5 with its unintuitive, convoluted settings and plethora of superfluous and/or redundant features might be a bit much for first-time users.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Jul 31, 2015)

I guess a google nexus device wud do a gr8  job for 1st times 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## Bluehaze43 (Jul 31, 2015)

OK, I'll ask as well...

I am due for a upgrade in less than two weeks (I can actually upgrade now if I wanted to).  I currently use the Samsung Galaxy SIII on Verizon.  It has been a decent phone, aside from the USB port dying on it about 9 months ago (I had a spare phone that worked, but with a broken screen that allowed me to charge my batteries externally).

I was looking at the S5 as my next phone, as I like the SD slot, and the replaceable battery.  I generally need to replace my battery (rather than constantly charging it) at some point during the day, so  I prefer to have that ability in a phone.

I am concerned with what I have read about the Lolipop "upgrade" and how is degrades performance.  Is this the case on all of the Androids with Lolipop, or just specific to the S?

Other quality phones with expandable memory, and replaceable batteries that you can suggest?


----------



## Rony Harianto (Jul 31, 2015)

Is moto G 3rd gen good?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jul 31, 2015)

Yes its a value for money handset.with nice camera.but if u are a gaming freak then its not the one u are finding.but still it is a good performer.i like its 2gb ram model which has 16 gb inbuil mamery too.so my opinion will be if u want to spend less money then grab it otherwise their are many options which are far better and have similar prices.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrTooPhone (Jul 31, 2015)

Rony Harianto said:


> Is moto G 3rd gen good?

Click to collapse



I don't think moto G 3rd gen supports AT&T LTE.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 1, 2015)

Rony Harianto said:


> Is moto G 3rd gen good?

Click to collapse



Yes it is. Long lasting battery, good performance (except 3g gaming, but that's to be expected), improved cameras, waterproof, and LTE. Plus you can customize it with Moto Maker.



MrTooPhone said:


> I don't think moto G 3rd gen supports AT&T LTE.

Click to collapse



Yes it does. It supports all AT&T (and T-Mobile) LTE bands.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Yes it does. It supports all AT&T (and T-Mobile) LTE bands.

Click to collapse



My understanding is that AT&T 4G HSPA and HSPA+ use 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands. LTE uses Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz).

gsmarena indicates that Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) supports LTE band 1(2100), 3(1800), 7(2600), 8(900), 20(800)

Is there another version of Motorola Moto G (3rd gen)?


----------



## Rony Harianto (Aug 1, 2015)

Thx all for your reply :good:


----------



## lothaer (Aug 1, 2015)

I am the proud owner of a brand new Samsung Galaxy Note 4. So much better than my Galaxy S2.

So tempted to root but I want to keep my 2 year warantee lol.


----------



## Praveen125 (Aug 1, 2015)

I am looking for a phone with good storage, RAM and lots of development..
My budget is 15000-17000 rupees.

Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 1, 2015)

Praveen125 said:


> I am looking for a phone with good storage, RAM and lots of development..
> My budget is 15000-17000 rupees.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I suggest you go with mi4 (xaomi)

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 1, 2015)

Rony Harianto said:


> Is moto G 3rd gen good?

Click to collapse



It is pretty much the same phone as the 1st gen. It is OK IMO.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 1, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> My understanding is that AT&T 4G HSPA and HSPA+ use 850Mhz(Band 5) and 1900Mhz(Band 2) bands. LTE uses Band 17(700Mhz), Band 5(850Mhz), Band 2(1900Mhz), Band 4(1700/2100Mhz).
> 
> gsmarena indicates that Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) supports LTE band 1(2100), 3(1800), 7(2600), 8(900), 20(800)
> 
> Is there another version of Motorola Moto G (3rd gen)?

Click to collapse



Obviously. GSMArena is based in Europe (their contact phone number is Finnish), and caters primarily to Europe/England (they list all the prices in GBP), so their specs don't necessarily list American/North American versions.  Phoneareana tends to list all (or at least most) variants. The N. American 2015 Moto G has bands 2/4/5/7/12/17. Incidentally, Phoneareana, while it does primarily target the USA, is actually based in Bulgaria. Go figure.


----------



## Enzious (Aug 1, 2015)

Wait for the OnePlus Two. It sounds like it will be a great improvement on the One:

https://oneplus.net/2


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Phoneareana tends to list all (or at least most) variants. The N. American 2015 Moto G has bands 2/4/5/7/12/17.

Click to collapse



I have found the 8GB/1GB N.America versions.  I have not seen any 16GB/2GB versions.  Hopefully the upgraded RAM version will be released.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 1, 2015)

MrTooPhone said:


> I have found the 8GB/1GB N.America versions.  I have not seen any 16GB/2GB versions.  Hopefully the upgraded RAM version will be released.

Click to collapse



Yeah, Amazon has the 8gb/1gb version already. That was quick. Motorola's website only lists that version in the "full specifications", but if you click the "Build yours" button to design one, it gives you the 16gb/2gb option, but it says "delayed shipping". So it's coming, just not yet.


----------



## Darth.Vader (Aug 2, 2015)

*OnePlus Two*

Buy OnePlus Two or Galaxy Note 5. 1+2 for those on a tight budget while Note 5 for those who can spend lot of money on smartphones. Both are awesome. Note 5 will be released after 10 days but according to rumored specs, it will be truly awesome.


----------



## werner65 (Aug 2, 2015)

waiting for next nexus before i decide


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

Darth.Vader said:


> Buy OnePlus Two or Galaxy Note 5. 1+2 for those on a tight budget while Note 5 for those who can spend lot of money on smartphones. Both are awesome. Note 5 will be released after 10 days but according to rumored specs, it will be truly awesome.

Click to collapse



Truly awesome without a removable battery or ext Sd card?  NOT!

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Truly awesome without a removable battery or ext Sd card?  NOT!
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



so note5 wont have exSD nor removable battery?? well for me, that sucks.. i was looking forward to try note5 ...


----------



## lothaer (Aug 2, 2015)

Note 4 will probably be the pinnacle of popularity.


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> so note5 wont have exSD nor removable battery?? well for me, that sucks.. i was looking forward to try note5 ...

Click to collapse



From everything I've read negative on both. Let's hope all the leaks and rumours are not true though

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## Bitim (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi,
I want to buy second hand (probably) smartphone, with good custom ROM support.
I prefer non-American manufacturers and non-Chines, and not Nexus phones. It can be high end old generations smartphone (like the Galaxy S4).
I want 5"-5.1" size smartphone and it should support LTE.
Any recommendations?
Thanks.


----------



## serenityvalley (Aug 2, 2015)

*best older cdma-compatible 3G phone?*

I am looking for a phone along the range of a galaxy S III that is easily rooted, can take ROMs, is still under active development and has good sound and camera.
Any suggestions? (obviously looking at used, in the 90-130 US dollar range)


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I'm looking for a more stockish alternative for my Huawei P8. 

I was really looking forward for the Moto X 2015, but 5,7" are really too much, and the Snapdragon 615 in the Play is a bit too mid-tier I guess. 

So I'm looking for a up to 5,5" phone, with close to Vanilla UI or Cyanogenmod support, which has decent performance, a big battery and best on screen buttons. 

I'm open to any manufacturer, so also Asia phones are welcome, as long as the build quality & performance are good and they have Cyanogenmod (or a vanilla alternative) support. 
Almost forgot, Gorilla Glas is a must!


----------



## Shapiron (Aug 2, 2015)

hi guys. i am looking to buy a new phone and i cant decide between 3 phone.
those are: Oneplus One(64gb), LG G3(32gb) and Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML (4gb ram, 32 or 64gb)
looking for your opinion. ty


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

Shapiron said:


> hi guys. i am looking to buy a new phone and i cant decide between 3 phone.
> those are: Oneplus One(64gb), LG G3(32gb) and Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML (4gb ram, 32 or 64gb)
> looking for your opinion. ty

Click to collapse



Lg g3 out of those for the removable battery and ext sd support.

Opo has neither so it would be 2nd

Asus 3rd..it has bot lived up to expectations the camera in particular is not great.

Honestly you should take a look at the new moto x coming out. Its going to be the one to watch this fall...so many great features and very reasonably priced.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 2, 2015)

Shapiron said:


> hi guys. i am looking to buy a new phone and i cant decide between 3 phone.
> those are: Oneplus One(64gb), LG G3(32gb) and Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML (4gb ram, 32 or 64gb)
> looking for your opinion. ty

Click to collapse



I suggest u should wait for one plus two its gonna b truly awesome  

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

hoogaboogaboo said:


> I suggest u should wait for one plus two its gonna b truly awesome
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO

Click to collapse



Agreed it will be but still lacks  compared with the moto x due to the ext sd card support and slightly larger screen.

Opo really should be offering a 128gb model to compensate for lack of an sd card.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## Shapiron (Aug 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Agreed it will be but still lacks  compared with the moto x due to the ext sd card support and slightly larger screen.
> 
> Opo really should be offering a 128gb model to compensate for lack of an sd card.
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse





hoogaboogaboo said:


> I suggest u should wait for one plus two its gonna b truly awesome
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO

Click to collapse



ty for the info guys but i think ill settle for the opo. i can get it at around 200 euro(its the cheapest between those 3). even though i have to go around with my music because it doesnt have radio i think i can manage with only 64 gb.

between moto x and op2. moto x wins. it has a sd slot, faster charging, better screen(a bit larger and more pixels density) and a better front camera as the op2 has the fingerprint sensor, more ram for the 4gb version and maybe the usb type c working in his favour . but as price/quality both phones are great with a slightly win for moto x


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

Shapiron said:


> ty for the info guys but i think ill settle for the opo. i can get it at around 200 euro(its the cheapest between those 3). even though i have to go around with my music because it doesnt have radio i think i can manage with only 64 gb.
> 
> between moto x and op2. moto x wins. it has a sd slot, faster charging, better screen(a bit larger and more pixels density) and a better front camera as the op2 has the fingerprint sensor, more ram for the 4gb version and maybe the usb type c working in his favour . but as price/quality both phones are great with a slightly win for moto x

Click to collapse



You should be able to find a used G3 for less or same price as an OPO no?

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## Darth.Vader (Aug 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> Truly awesome without a removable battery or ext Sd card?  NOT!
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



Not many people remove battery for almost as long as they have the phone. There are few power users.  With 128 GB storage option, ext card is not really necessary. Using a phone from Note series has always been a good experience.


----------



## Shapiron (Aug 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> You should be able to find a used G3 for less or same price as an OPO no?
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



a g3 in good shape its with about 50e more + opo has a better battery durability help by the LTPS screen.  but g3 beats in matter of screen size satio and quality


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2015)

Darth.Vader said:


> Not many people remove battery for almost as long as they have the phone. There are few power users.  With 128 GB storage option, ext card is not really necessary. Using a phone from Note series has always been a good experience.

Click to collapse



I have a note 2,3 and 4 and use the removable battery feature regularly and always have.

128gb option is great but having removable storage also has advantages other than just sheer raw storage capacity.

Note series is expected to have these options...if i wanted a sammy device without them id buy the samapple S6  

For the first time in 3 note launches samsung will not be getting my money. Hell for the first time since the S2 i will not have purchased a sammy device within a whole year.

They are definitely going the wrong direction for users like myself.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> I have a note 2,3 and 4 and use the removable battery feature regularly and always have.
> 
> 128gb option is great but having removable storage also has advantages other than just sheer raw storage capacity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a suggestion,
Idk if removable battery is necessary 
 as long as i have used phones i have never removed the battery. 
And as far as storages are concerned i guess 64 GB is good as well.


H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2015)

hoogaboogaboo said:


> Just a suggestion,
> Idk removable battery is necessary
> as long as i have used phones i have never removed the battery of any of the phones that i have used.
> And as far as storages are concerned i guess 64 GB is good as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



User preference really.

I have gotten used to not having ext sd and a removable battery on my nexus but if they offered a nexus 6 version which had both id ditch this one in the blink of an eye.

I was on my note 4 today earlier and was on the go (charging not an option) and my battery was low, so i swapped it with a fresh one..cant do that with my nexus 6.

Can i live without those features?  Yes but I would prefer not to have to if possible and lucky for me (not so lucky for samsung) its possible..there are other options and i will spend my money elsewhere.

They lost a faithful Customer here and i have no doubt there are 1000s like me.



Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Aug 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> User preference really.
> 
> I have gotten used to not having ext sd and a removable battery on my nexus but if they offered a nexus 6 version which had both id ditch this one in the blink of an eye.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



bah humbug ya sammy scrooge LOL I fricken love my S6 it's a killer phone but I know you've gotten snowblind up there in the Great White North and need that bigger screen ???


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 3, 2015)

hoogaboogaboo said:


> Just a suggestion,
> Idk if removable battery is necessary
> as long as i have used phones i have never removed the battery.
> And as far as storages are concerned i guess 64 GB is good as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess you wont miss removable battery if you never had it.  I really miss removable battery. and for me, Samsung Note5 no removable battery and no exSD card is Sammy going in wrong direction. Removable battery is mobility, IMO. you dont have to have your phone connected to a charger and cable while charging.  you dont have to wait for charging. it takes seconds to get to full power just swapping the battery. Thats why I miss from my old S4. and now many new phones no exSD is also not so good. for me. not having the ability to swap SD cards anytime is a lack of freedom.  I also prefer to sync my exSd card directly with the PC, not via the phone .


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Aug 3, 2015)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a more stockish alternative for my Huawei P8.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> I guess you wont miss removable battery if you never had it.  I really miss removable battery. and for me, Samsung Note5 no removable battery and no exSD card is Sammy going in wrong direction. Removable battery is mobility, IMO. you dont have to have your phone connected to a charger and cable while charging.  you dont have to wait for charging. it takes seconds to get to full power just swapping the battery. Thats why I miss from my old S4. and now many new phones no exSD is also not so good. for me. not having the ability to swap SD cards anytime is a lack of freedom.  I also prefer to sync my exSd card directly with the PC, not via the phone .

Click to collapse



Yea i think u have a point well i wont prefer samsung as i simply hate d brand d phones lag a lot later idk about note 5 n s6 but d phones till s5 did suck to death 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## javandro (Aug 3, 2015)

Samsung S6 my dream smartphone


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 3, 2015)

Expandable storage is more of a benefit to me than battery. I have a portable battery charger I keep in my backpack but rarely use, plus I can charge in the work truck. I always get through one day anyways though.

I am buying a 128gb card for my new used m8 and putting all my music and pictures on it and never thinking about upgrading for a long time.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cryptizen (Aug 3, 2015)

Samsung Tizen Powered phone.


----------



## BrownDog99 (Aug 3, 2015)

The moto x 2014 is around 125€.  I can get one for 200$ Canadian, so that would be no more than €150.  5.2 inch, 1080p, snapdragon 801, quad core 2.5ghz, 13mp camera not bad but not the best, stock Android with moto features and the phone is fast as hell.  I would say it is the best phone for 200$ and under.


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Aug 3, 2015)

Moto x 2014 is a good phone with good specs but small battery, it's his big inconvenient
Moto x 2015 should be very good since he have a big battery

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2015)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Bump

Click to collapse




OPO is pretty much perfect for what you asked.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> I guess you wont miss removable battery if you never had it.  I really miss removable battery. and for me, Samsung Note5 no removable battery and no exSD card is Sammy going in wrong direction. Removable battery is mobility, IMO. you dont have to have your phone connected to a charger and cable while charging.  you dont have to wait for charging. it takes seconds to get to full power just swapping the battery. Thats why I miss from my old S4. and now many new phones no exSD is also not so good. for me. not having the ability to swap SD cards anytime is a lack of freedom.  I also prefer to sync my exSd card directly with the PC, not via the phone .

Click to collapse



Could not agree more man.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 03:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




s6freak said:


> bah humbug ya sammy scrooge LOL I fricken love my S6 it's a killer phone but I know you've gotten snowblind up there in the Great White North and need that bigger screen ???

Click to collapse



5.7 to 6" or no go for me from here on out.

This damn nexus has spoiled me with the screen.

I still use an S3 for work and it is just flat out tiny...i remember when i got mine launch day way back when it came out...it seemed huge lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Aug 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> OPO is pretty much perfect for what you asked.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse




So I guess OP2, Moto X Play or waiting for a Nexus 5 2015? Don't see too much sense in buying the OPO now the 2 is coming out...

Greets


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2015)

-Zeppelin- said:


> So I guess OP2, Moto X Play or waiting for a Nexus 5 2015? Don't see too much sense in buying the OPO now the 2 is coming out...
> 
> Greets

Click to collapse



Agreed other than the price on the 1st gen being less.

Since the nexus wont have ext sd nor does the OP2 id go for the moto x.

Thats just me though.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## voom117 (Aug 4, 2015)

Best *USED* phone to buy for £150? All I can think of is the Lg G2,Nexus 5 and the zenfone 2.... Anyother suggestions? Cause I'm tilting for the G2~ Good batter life,camera and developer support.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 4, 2015)

I suggest nexus 5

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## force70 (Aug 4, 2015)

hoogaboogaboo said:


> I suggest nexus 5
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO

Click to collapse



I had both the G2 and nexus 5 and would go G2 for sure.

Better camera
Wayyyyyy better battery life
Bigger screen

The only thing the nexus 5 has over the G2 is more details development but thats a given for a nexus lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## m2geek (Aug 4, 2015)

I am trying to decide between Oppo Find 7a and a Xperia Z3 - such a hard choice to make :\


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 4, 2015)

m2geek said:


> I am trying to decide between Oppo Find 7a and a Xperia Z3 - such a hard choice to make :\

Click to collapse



I suggest go for z3 

H00GaB00gAboO

---------- Post added at 03:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:23 PM ----------




force70 said:


> I had both the G2 and nexus 5 and would go G2 for sure.
> 
> Better camera
> Wayyyyyy better battery life
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol xD 
But i guess u wud get a better personality wid a nexus 5 as ppl recognize it anywhere easily  

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## serenityvalley (Aug 4, 2015)

*LG G2 or Samsung Galaxy SIII?*

I am looking for a verizon compatible used phone to use with Net 10.
I was planning to get a SIII, but it seems like the G2 would be easier to root, faster, with better sound and video/camera.
Does anyone have any reason that I shouldn't get the G2? 
My biggest problem is the money--it looks like I'd be spending maybe 30-50$ more.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## ambervals6 (Aug 4, 2015)

Now is the worst time to buy a phone. Many new ones coming out.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 4, 2015)

serenityvalley said:


> I am looking for a verizon compatible used phone to use with Net 10.
> I was planning to get a SIII, but it seems like the G2 would be easier to root, faster, with better sound and video/camera.
> Does anyone have any reason that I shouldn't get the G2?
> My biggest problem is the money--it looks like I'd be spending maybe 30-50$ more.
> Thanks for your help!

Click to collapse



I suggest u should wait if possible as many new phones will b coming out soon like op2 note 5 etc. 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## m2geek (Aug 5, 2015)

I got the Oppo Find 7a - don't regret it for a second!

I even got it $300 cheaper than retail, and they gave me a Oppo 6000mah power bank with it 



hoogaboogaboo said:


> I suggest go for z3
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 5, 2015)

m2geek said:


> I got the Oppo Find 7a - don't regret it for a second!
> 
> I even got it $300 cheaper than retail, and they gave me a Oppo 6000mah power bank with it

Click to collapse



Ahahhaaha gud fr u  

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## SirMika (Aug 5, 2015)

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


Moto X is one of best phones what iv got.  I had it,  i broke it.  And now I need to get it back.  There is also Meizu or Xiaomi, hard to get one of those in Finland tho.  Currently im using OPO w/CM12


----------



## 144556 (Aug 5, 2015)

Zenfone 2 4gb, but if u like modding nexus or oneplus


----------



## serenityvalley (Aug 5, 2015)

ambervals6 said:


> Now is the worst time to buy a phone. Many new ones coming out.

Click to collapse



Could you please explain this? I would think with many new phones coming out, there would be more used ones on the market, which would depress prices. However, I could make my phone last a bit longer if it would save me a chunk of change. When is it a better time to buy a used phone?


----------



## 144556 (Aug 5, 2015)

I ve oneplus one and even new phones are coming .. nothing deserve to change. i mean nothing revolutionary coming out


----------



## s8freak (Aug 5, 2015)

serenityvalley said:


> Could you please explain this? I would think with many new phones coming out, there would be more used ones on the market, which would depress prices. However, I could make my phone last a bit longer if it would save me a chunk of change. When is it a better time to buy a used phone?

Click to collapse



now is an excellent time for used phones I'd check on Swappa you'll find very good used phones and I know you'd find a OnePlusOne 64g for $260 American


----------



## Darth.Vader (Aug 5, 2015)

force70 said:


> I have a note 2,3 and 4 and use the removable battery feature regularly and always have.
> 
> 128gb option is great but having removable storage also has advantages other than just sheer raw storage capacity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well you seem like a power user  But not many are like you. Galaxy S6 Edge without removable battery was good enough. I missed removable battery sometimes but learned to live without it. I am sure Samsung will not risk the reputation of Note series. They will keep users' opinions in work.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 5, 2015)

Darth.Vader said:


> Well you seem like a power user  But not many are like you. Galaxy S6 Edge without removable battery was good enough. I missed removable battery sometimes but learned to live without it. I am sure Samsung will not risk the reputation of Note series. They will keep users' opinions in work.

Click to collapse



Nah @force70 isn't a power user he's just stuck in winter conditions 9 months out of the year and has nothing better to do than play with his 9 phones and two 24in monitor screens LOL


----------



## Planterz (Aug 5, 2015)

ambervals6 said:


> Now is the worst time to buy a phone. Many new ones coming out.

Click to collapse





serenityvalley said:


> Could you please explain this? I would think with many new phones coming out, there would be more used ones on the market, which would depress prices. However, I could make my phone last a bit longer if it would save me a chunk of change. When is it a better time to buy a used phone?

Click to collapse



With all the new phones coming out, you don't want to be stuck paying extra now for something that could be reduced soon, or get stuck buying something new now, only to have the new model come out for the same price you just paid. There's the Samsung Note 5 and S6 Edge Plus, the Moto X Style/Pure and X Play, the 2 new Nexuses, the OnePlus 2, the LG G Pro 3, etc,

Of course, there's always new devices coming out, so waiting for the right time to buy can be a perpetual cycle, but right now, it's a good idea to wait a month or 2. It does depend on what you're interested in getting though. If you want a Note 4 or Nexus 6, wait a bit for the new ones to come out. If you want a Moto X or Nexus 5, wait for the new one. If you want a Xperia Z3 or G3, go ahead, since there's nothing happening that'll affect the prices of these.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,which option would be better? 
Phone with Snapdragon 801 or the Snapdragon 615 ??? 
Power house or  Future Proof?


----------



## Jeik (Aug 6, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello everyone,which option would be better?
> Phone with Snapdragon 801 or the Snapdragon 615 ???
> Power house or  Future Proof?

Click to collapse




Future-proof(S801). 

You can always undervolt,underclock(a bit) and enable Multicore power saving(all with Kernel Audiutor)

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 6, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello everyone,which option would be better?
> Phone with Snapdragon 801 or the Snapdragon 615 ???
> Power house or  Future Proof?

Click to collapse



Future proof 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## zelendel (Aug 6, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello everyone,which option would be better?
> Phone with Snapdragon 801 or the Snapdragon 615 ???
> Power house or  Future Proof?

Click to collapse



You can forget about future proof.  That we not happen.  The days of devices lasting more then a few years are over unless you are smart enough to know that a 3 year old device is still good.


----------



## skpManiac (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm hoping to get the LG G4 DUAL SIM if it works on 4G in UK :/


----------



## Planterz (Aug 6, 2015)

KayKashyap said:


> Hello everyone,which option would be better?
> Phone with Snapdragon 801 or the Snapdragon 615 ???
> Power house or  Future Proof?

Click to collapse



Are you saying that the 615 is future proof? Why? Because it's 64 bit? It's going to be a while before having a 64 bit processor will make any real difference. I'd go with the 801, everything else being equal. The performance advantages of being 64 bit aren't enough to make the 615 a better choice than the 801. The 615, after all, is a mid-range chip.

---------- Post added at 08:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:32 AM ----------




zelendel said:


> You can forget about future proof.  That we not happen.  The days of devices lasting more then a few years are over unless you are smart enough to know that a 3 year old device is still good.

Click to collapse



My Nexus 4 is still going strong. If it weren't for the minimal storage, I'd prefer it over any "budget" phone, save perhaps the new Moto G 16gb/2gb.


----------



## GuiCunha (Aug 6, 2015)

Im still waiting for Nexus... My Galaxy S4 is getting old, slowly. And I want a new one device.


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 7, 2015)

zelendel said:


> You can forget about future proof.  That we not happen.  The days of devices lasting more then a few years are over unless you are smart enough to know that a 3 year old device is still good.

Click to collapse



well said... I remember the days when my TV,  walkman,  video player lasted almost forever... nowadays after just one year people call a device "old".

---------- Post added at 10:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




GuiCunha said:


> Im still waiting for Nexus... My Galaxy S4 is getting old, slowly. And I want a new one device.

Click to collapse



imo,  the S4 is still an excellent phone.  you have removable battery AND external SD card slot.  alot of new phones don't unfortunately.


----------



## KayKashyap (Aug 7, 2015)

Well that's what i thought, and yea 615 is no where near to 801 & the 64 bit 810,820 are way too expensive. 
so i  guess i made a right choice by purchasing a smartphone with 801 as i always long for power (MI4 64GB) 

also one more thing,i hear 64 bit SOCs heats up a lot, compared to 32bit SOCs !!
Thank you  all!!!


----------



## flyingcowboy (Aug 7, 2015)

nexus series~~~ but poor battery:crying:


----------



## MrJackLantern (Aug 7, 2015)

So I grabbed the Nexus 6 from Google Play. 64GB White. Best phone I've ever owned. Came with no bloatware. Unlocking and rooting was cake. This is definitely the best phone to get on Verizon if you can handle the size of it . Thanks to all who recommended this to me!

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Shapiron said:


> hi guys. i am looking to buy a new phone and i cant decide between 3 phone.
> those are: Oneplus One(64gb), LG G3(32gb) and Asus Zenfone 2 ZE551ML (4gb ram, 32 or 64gb)
> looking for your opinion. ty

Click to collapse



Oneplusone would probably give you the most control. 

I wouldn't get the G3 personally. While it's a nice phone I've heard it has some touch screen issues and I know quite a few people who've had to send it off for repair, and 32GB is too small honestly. 

Asus Zenphone looks nice, but I don't know how easily unlockable it is if that's your game or how decent Asus support is.


----------



## force70 (Aug 7, 2015)

MrJackLantern said:


> So I grabbed the Nexus 6 from Google Play. 64GB White. Best phone I've ever owned. Came with no bloatware. Unlocking and rooting was cake. This is definitely the best phone to get on Verizon if you can handle the size of it . Thanks to all who recommended this to me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah the nexus 6 is awesome...love mine.

The G3 has SD card support though so the internal memory is okay.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 7, 2015)

Buy oneplus one its the best of these but yes, if u want little more performance than opo but want less storage memory then get asus.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## selvero (Aug 8, 2015)

i have the g3  and my next will be the g4

---------- Post added at 02:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 AM ----------

or the oneplus one/two


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 8, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Buy oneplus one its the best of these but yes, if u want little more performance than opo but want less storage memory then get asus.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Asus does provide us wid a 4gb ram but i wud personally still go wid opo as its easy to unlock.

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## winargo (Aug 8, 2015)

Waiting for nexus 5 2015 epic smartphone

Sent from my LG-D724


----------



## shubh_007 (Aug 8, 2015)

winargo said:


> Waiting for nexus 5 2015 epic smartphone
> 
> Sent from my LG-D724

Click to collapse



Even I'm waiting for Nexus 5 2015. Awesome hardware. 
http://tecknics.com/nexus-2015-leaked-with-images/


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Aug 8, 2015)

It's all speculation right now, nothing's sure...


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 8, 2015)

I would choose the Droid Turbo for all round durability, power and a killer battery. 

But the new Moto G has epic battery life and at that cost you wouldn't mind experimenting with the system and being adventurous with ROMs.

PS- I'm on a Moto E 2nd Gen 3G, switched after my OPO died (camera module got weird and MASSIVE overheating problem). 

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## baiju2012 (Aug 8, 2015)

shubh_007 said:


> Even I'm waiting for Nexus 5 2015. Awesome hardware.
> http://tecknics.com/nexus-2015-leaked-with-images/

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 620 is a cool processor: https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 9, 2015)

What's with all these leaks?

 Do you think that the smartphone companies do this on purpose to build the hype?

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Aug 9, 2015)

AqdhdZwty said:


> What's with all these leaks?
> 
> Do you think that the smartphone companies do this on purpose to build the hype?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Of course they do.  If they didn't want it then it just wouldn't happen.  I thought that was common knowledge after all these years


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 9, 2015)

AqdhdZwty said:


> What's with all these leaks?
> 
> Do you think that the smartphone companies do this on purpose to build the hype?
> 
> Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. They want people excited for their product. Unfortunately, this can back fire because it causes their target audience's expectations to be way too high 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 9, 2015)

So these people like Sonny Dickson get invited to the iPhone assembly line and Apple says - "Take what you want, just make sure to get the word out" ?

Sent from my Moto E using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ewingr (Aug 9, 2015)

My current phone is a Note 4. I've been a Sammy user since Galaxy was introduced. On AT&T.

So, interestingly, I"m not very happy with the Note 4:

AT&T issue - Not rootable. (I don't care any longer for custom ROMS, but miss some capabilities that root offers)
I have several little crazy issues, but 2 main ones are: Google voice prompt speaker whistles with feedback when first say 'OK Google'; Can't get any app to consistently read texts over BT while driving.
I think the bloatware is causing some performance problems for me. I have disabled several and it did help.
I have a LOT of apps installed. Always have. Counting bloatware that may not be disabled, I have around 150.
 Oh, also, I have lots of problems wiht Pandora on this phone. When the accessory is launched from my car, often it fails. When I play Pandora app, it often quits playing if it is not the front/active app. Very annoying.


So I was thinking that the Note 5 would be my final phone for a while (actually thought that about this one). But I read that the 4GB is half used up on initial boot. So, I'm thinking I need to move to something less bloated.

I like what I'm seeing about the Moto Pure, but concerned about battery, and only 3GB of RAM. Seems higher end phones should all be on 4GB now.

Been considering the Nexus Huawai version, but no SD (if I'm not mistaken).

What'cha all think? Given my use of so many apps, do I need to not settle for less than 4GB? Maybe one without all the bloat will mitigate that.

I'm hoping to get something that works much better hands free. Haven't had much luck with that with any of my Android phones. I had much better luck with that way back when I was on Microsoft's phone OS, before Windows phone...with Microsoft's Voice Command.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 10, 2015)

ewingr said:


> My current phone is a Note 4. I've been a Sammy user since Galaxy was introduced. On AT&T.
> 
> So, interestingly, I"m not very happy with the Note 4:
> 
> AT&T issue - Not rootable. (I don't care any longer for custom ROMS, but miss some capabilities that root offers)

Click to collapse





If you're buying a phone outright (off-contract), look into buying a T-Mobile phone instead. With few exceptions, T-Mobile is far more lax when it comes to rootable phones and/or unlocked bootloaders. And more to the point, the higher end T-Mobile phones tend to have support for most or all of AT&T's LTE bands. Bands 4 and 2 are shared by all, while band 17 is an AT&T band, yet many T-Mo phones have support for this band.


----------



## ewingr (Aug 10, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If you're buying a phone outright (off-contract), look into buying a T-Mobile phone instead. With few exceptions, T-Mobile is far more lax when it comes to rootable phones and/or unlocked bootloaders. And more to the point, the higher end T-Mobile phones tend to have support for most or all of AT&T's LTE bands. Bands 4 and 2 are shared by all, while band 17 is an AT&T band, yet many T-Mo phones have support for this band.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the thoughts. 

Yes, I've even considered selling the AT&T and purchasing a Tmobile one. But per my list above, rootability is not nearly my only problem.

I'm just losing confidence in the Samsung line. I've experimented with lots of ROMS on earlier phones, and even trying the popular 'stable' ROMS, I find they are buggy. 

Wouldn't suprise me if I expect too much from a phone.


----------



## patriotaki (Aug 10, 2015)

Im on the note 4 at the moment is it worth buying the note 5?

I do reviews for smartphone accessories so the ability to change batteries is very good for me..


I believed the touchwiz issues were fixed but sadly no.. The phone gets laggy on samsung apps like gallery,messaging and few other samsung apps all other apps run fine..i noticed a small improvement when i deleted all of my photos


Is it touchwiz fault? Or other phones lag too in gallery app or something like this?


Should i move to the Note 5? I love the Note series though..but i got bored of the PlayStore theres nothing there compared to AppStore.. But i can live with an iOS device....

Uhhhh.. 
Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 10, 2015)

@patriotaki ... nope just Samsung thats laggy. Rubbish Touchwiz.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## galaxys (Aug 10, 2015)

Nexus series's ftw...


----------



## force70 (Aug 10, 2015)

patriotaki said:


> Im on the note 4 at the moment is it worth buying the note 5?
> 
> I do reviews for smartphone accessories so the ability to change batteries is very good for me..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 is better, supports ext SD card and has the removable battery still. Note 5 has neither and still has the same size screen.

No thanks..may as well buy an I phone 6+

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## LazySideKick (Aug 10, 2015)

moto x pure or 1+3


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 10, 2015)

1 + 3?

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## LazySideKick (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes OnePlus 3 that is coming out in december

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 10, 2015)

Woah cool. I had a One Plus One. Had to return it  

I read about another model from OnePlus but I thought that it would be a OnePlus Mini kind of thing.



[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 10, 2015)

LazySideKick said:


> Yes OnePlus 3 that is coming out in December

Click to collapse



Still waiting for the One Plus mini.  1&2 are too big. Will 3 be even bigger?


----------



## gavo84 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello XDA, 
So im here looking for a new phone long story short i had a LG G4, that im not happy with at all, the phone stopped working and im picking up a brand new LG G4 tuesday, im going to sell the phone, they sell for around £300 on ebay and i am willing to add some more cash, making it about £400/£500 i want a new phone, not second hand, somthing that has root and dev support Roms and what not, size 5"/5.5 screen, i have too young boys and like to catch them up too there tricks with the camera so looking for a top spec camera. the one plus two seems great and cheap but what other phone are out there or due out soon i dont mind waiting a few weeks. any suggestions would be much appreciated..


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 10, 2015)

gavo84 said:


> Hello XDA,
> So im here looking for a new phone long story short i had a LG G4, that im not happy with at all, the phone stopped working and im picking up a brand new LG G4 tuesday, im going to sell the phone, they sell for around £300 on ebay and i am willing to add some more cash, making it about £400/£500 i want a new phone, not second hand, somthing that has root and dev support Roms and what not, size 5"/5.5 screen, i have too young boys and like to catch them up too there tricks with the camera so looking for a top spec camera. the one plus two seems great and cheap but what other phone are out there or due out soon i dont mind waiting a few weeks. any suggestions would be much appreciated..

Click to collapse



Galaxy s6

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 10, 2015)

gavo84 said:


> Hello XDA,
> So im here looking for a new phone long story short i had a LG G4, that im not happy with at all, the phone stopped working and im picking up a brand new LG G4 tuesday, im going to sell the phone, they sell for around £300 on ebay and i am willing to add some more cash, making it about £400/£500 i want a new phone, not second hand, somthing that has root and dev support Roms and what not, size 5"/5.5 screen, i have too young boys and like to catch them up too there tricks with the camera so looking for a top spec camera. the one plus two seems great and cheap but what other phone are out there or due out soon i dont mind waiting a few weeks. any suggestions would be much appreciated..

Click to collapse



Moto X Style FTW.

Prices will start at £360 here in the UK and its to be released in September and I believe thats for the 32GB version (also has a Memory card slot for upto 128GB Micro SD cards). The Camera is said to be the 3rd best ... Not too far behind the S6 (which has an amazing Camera) but have to wait and see how true that is. It's pretty much the same size as the LG G4 yet has 5.7" Screen. It will have loads of Dev support as its going to be pretty much stock Android no bloat! Also you can use MotoMaker to customise it how you like what more do you need haha.

Problem with OnePlus is crap customer support and all this begging malarky, also the OS is unknown but it will no doubt have loads of dev support.


----------



## sothus (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh I plan on getting a one plus 2. But there are several other non big company phones I plan on buying as well.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 12, 2015)

m1l4droid said:


> so, I dopped my 2.5 year old Galaxy S3 i9300 on asphalt yesterday and the screen shattered. Still works fine, touch screen and the AMOLED display isn't damaged either, but I think I'm due an upgrade. With a budget of max 400 USD what do you recommend? My requirements are:
> 
> 1. At least 5" display.
> 2. Good dev support, preferably CyanogenMod
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X Style, Moto X Play, Asus Zenfone 2, LG G3, Samsung Galaxy S5, Xperia Z2. Unlocked prices for all are around $400.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 12, 2015)

The Moto X(s) may be a bit too big for comfortably carrying your phone in your pocket.

The Z2 battery is great and its waterproof.

The S5 has an IR blaster and is pretty durable. And is more popular hence more ROMs. 

I would go for the S5 if I were you but if looks matter to you then the Z2 is the best choice.

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 13, 2015)

Please elaborate which is better for me: Blackview Breeze or Prestigio 7500?


----------



## superjack927 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I've read lasts pages but I can't find what I'm looking for:
I got to replace my old dead phone, the problem is.. I don't know what phone to buy.
I'm looking for something who has:
- one day battery life with 3-4 hours screen on;
- good camera;
- 5-5.5 inches display
- good community support.
- 300€ maximum 

My choices were: m2 note but no custom roms support, xiaomi mi4 but it's not officially in my country then warranty issue, asus zenphone 2 4gb but camera sucks and really cheap feeling when u use it.

What shall I do?
Thanks 

Sent from my MI PAD using Tapatalk


----------



## Estrabrook (Aug 13, 2015)

Preferable OnePlus 2. Wanted to check out the OxygenOS as well as having 4GB Ram device instead of current 2GB Ram device


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 13, 2015)

Estrabrook said:


> Preferable OnePlus 2. Wanted to check out the OxygenOS as well as having 4GB Ram device instead of current 2GB Ram device

Click to collapse



Oneplus two is a beast 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## Vingtun (Aug 13, 2015)

wow thats a lot of posts.


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Aug 13, 2015)

superjack927 said:


> Hey guys, I've read lasts pages but I can't find what I'm looking for:
> I got to replace my old dead phone, the problem is.. I don't know what phone to buy.
> I'm looking for something who has:
> - one day battery life with 3-4 hours screen on;
> ...

Click to collapse



LG g2 or g3 maybe

Sent from my LG-D801 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Nexus 2015, the smaller of the two OF COURSE!


----------



## s8freak (Aug 13, 2015)

Vingtun said:


> wow thats a lot of posts.

Click to collapse



somebodies trying to get to their 10 posts.
:thumbdown:


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 13, 2015)

s6freak said:


> somebodies trying to get to their 10 posts.
> [emoji107]

Click to collapse



Lol what happens after 10 Posts?

Its been soo long I cant even remember.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 13, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> Lol what happens after 10 Posts?
> 
> Its been soo long I cant even remember.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



they're able to post in the dev threads


----------



## force70 (Aug 13, 2015)

s6freak said:


> they're able to post in the dev threads

Click to collapse



Which never works out well lol.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Aug 13, 2015)

force70 said:


> Which never works out well lol.
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



indeed sir indeed


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> Which never works out well lol.
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



Agreed (Y)

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## BrownDog99 (Aug 14, 2015)

Moto style 2015.  Reviews look good and I love the moto stock UI.  It's like having another nexus

 Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Azy77 (Aug 15, 2015)

Note 4 - highly recommend it if you can get a good deal.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 15, 2015)

Azy77 said:


> Note 4 - highly recommend it if you can get a good deal.

Click to collapse



With the Note 5 coming out, it should drop the price of the 4 (and 3, which is still a very good device). I say should, but I have a feeling that a lot of people won't be enthusiastic about the Note 5. It's been a few months since release, but I've only seen one single Galaxy S6 in "the wild". Seriously. What does the Note 5 offer that the Note 4 doesn't? A 64bit processor? That's not going to entice anyone to upgrade. A better camera? Ok, but the Note 4's camera is still excellent. The screen is exactly the same, No microSD card slot, battery unremovable. I have a feeling that the Note 4 will retain its value for quite a while longer, so while it might be a bit cheaper, it won't be a bargain for some time. Not like the LG G2 and G3 have become.


----------



## Azy77 (Aug 15, 2015)

Very true Planters.  Going from a Galaxy S3 to Note 4 was a worthy upgrade for me and when I'll be due for renewal next year, honestly I think I'll stuck with it and just get a sin deal to go with it.  A mate of mine has an S6 edge and while it looks ultra sleek and is very snappy probably a bit more than my note 4, I can't go to a smaller size.


----------



## Suarezian (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking to buy a phone among the two. I'm buying it from a friend, so these are the only options I have. The LG G3 is the AT&T variant. So, which phone will be better? Battery life is not a problem for me since I have a secondary phone. My usage will be whatsapp, Facebook and mails. I won't play games, maybe an hour per week

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 16, 2015)

Guys! Note 5 is out. What do you think should i buy? Note 4 or Note 5.
(Confuse)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 16, 2015)

Go for note 4. It's cheaper and the 5 brings nothing radically better for the price


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 16, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Go for note 4. It's cheaper and the 5 brings nothing radically better for the price

Click to collapse



Maybe i should keep that in 3 years just like what i did from my note 1
Note 4:1
Note 5:0

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 16, 2015)

You can sell me your Note 1  it was one of the best phones I've ever had


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 16, 2015)

Nope not yet. I still want to keep this because its the first phablet in the world(i guess?)
Cant even afford note 4 as of now. Maybe after few months hopefully.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellmichel (Aug 16, 2015)

IPhone 6s

Gesendet von meinem Fire Phone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 16, 2015)

Iphone 6s still with 1 gb ram, sub HD display resolution, sub-2000 mah battery and dual core processor seems a lame choice when compared to Samsung Note 3, 4 or 5.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 16, 2015)

nemesis086 said:


> Guys! Note 5 is out. What do you think should i buy? Note 4 or Note 5.
> (Confuse)
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I suggest getting the Note 4. It's going to be cheaper and you still have a SD card slot and removable battery that's bigger. I'm thinking the Note 5 is going to have worse battery life due to using a more power hungry processor (but we'll see).

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 17, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I suggest getting the Note 4. It's going to be cheaper and you still have a SD card slot and removable battery that's bigger. I'm thinking the Note 5 is going to have worse battery life due to using a more power hungry processor (but we'll see).
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yes im waiting for their reviews for galaxy note 5. but still it has no sd card and non removable battery if ever i got my note 4 that would be my last phone until i finish my college degree.


----------



## Yary12 (Aug 17, 2015)

I am not interested in note 5. It looks worse to me than my note 4 and do not have sd card slot and removable battery. I am tired of knox, heavy tw. I want something with pure Android experience. It may be nexus or something with cm onboard.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 17, 2015)

Yary12 said:


> I am not interested in note 5. It looks worse to me than my note 4 and do not have sd card slot and removable battery. I am tired of knox, heavy tw. I want something with pure Android experience. It may be nexus or something with cm onboard.

Click to collapse



Bah and nightlies and constant bugs I've had enough of "pure Android " 
Knox doesn't bother me at all nor does it affect my S6.  
I enjoyed my OPO for awhile and it was a great device for the money but I'll take my amoled screen and stability any day. 
My S6 Edge is flawless


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys oneplus two has arrived for sale grab ur one.its the beast.buy it blindly.if u got one invite then pm me..

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 17, 2015)

What's the price of Oneplus 2?


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yary12 said:


> I am not interested in note 5. It looks worse to me than my note 4 and do not have sd card slot and removable battery. I am tired of knox, heavy tw. I want something with pure Android experience. It may be nexus or something with cm onboard.

Click to collapse



Hows the note 4? No bugs from latest firmware?

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Yary12 (Aug 17, 2015)

nemesis086 said:


> Hows the note 4? No bugs from latest firmware?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have not findy any, but someone else could.


----------



## J.I. Shawon (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm now using Android One. I wish could get e Galaxy Note 5


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 17, 2015)

What is the best phone in the price range of 10000₹

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 17, 2015)

Guys help me i am confused with onplus two and meizu mx5

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:55 PM ----------

Lenovo k3 note and micromax canvas nitro both are good in performance and feel.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

25000 indian rupees.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 17, 2015)

Oneplus 2 is better


----------



## BrownDog99 (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't think it's better than the moto.  The moto has a 21mp camera, NFC, QHD, better customer service, no waiting list, moto design options, and a 5.7 inch 80 % screen to bezel ratio.  While the one plus two does have a bit better processor but it has the risk of over heat.  Other than the processor, I don't see any specs that make it better

Sent from my XT1053 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## noahvt (Aug 17, 2015)

My xperia Z1 broke and I'm looking for a good phone with following specs or better for 350$ max 
2gb ram or more
1080p screen
expandable storage is not needed but would be nice if it's there
snapdragon 800 or better (no mediatek, ...)


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 17, 2015)

noahvt said:


> My xperia Z1 broke and I'm looking for a good phone with following specs or better for 350$ max
> 2gb ram or more
> 1080p screen
> expandable storage is not needed but would be nice if it's there
> snapdragon 800 or better (no mediatek, ...)

Click to collapse



LG G3 or HTC M8

If you can stretch your budget by $50 and buy the new Moto X style which will be released next month.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## baiju2012 (Aug 17, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> LG G3 or HTC M8
> 
> If you can stretch your budget by $50 and buy the new Moto X style which will be released next month.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



Or you can save $50, if you buy Moto X 2014. For $350, you can even get the 32gb version.


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 17, 2015)

baiju2012 said:


> Or you can save $50, if you buy Moto X 2014. For $350, you can even get the 32gb version.

Click to collapse



 [emoji85]  oh yeah and that haha.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## noahvt (Aug 17, 2015)

baiju2012 said:


> Or you can save $50, if you buy Moto X 2014. For $350, you can even get the 32gb version.

Click to collapse



The 32gb model is not available in belgium (anymore?)  16gb SHOULD be fine I'll check on my 32gb sdcard to see how large my music directory is lol I'll have to copy that from another phone over to it then and it might take up a big chunk of memory if it's like 500mb I don't care....

But here is the deal breaker: 

THE BATTERY  

If the battery was bigger I would buy it instantly but I'm gonna ask in the moto x forums to ask about it and see if the battery can at least last me a day as I charge all my devices every night! 

I also considered the 1+1 but I'm not to sure about that as my devices usually have hardware defects and need to be sent back and oneplus doesn't really have a good customer service at all from what I read on loads of forums and I'm really not in the mood to deal with bad customer service (looking at you Sony!)


----------



## nemesis086 (Aug 17, 2015)

Yary12 said:


> I have not findy any, but someone else could.

Click to collapse



Even though you were using note 4 atleast you can still buy an extended battery. Not like the note 5

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pyonium (Aug 18, 2015)

So I unfortunately dropped my trusty LG G2 that I've only had for a couple of months. I hate the buttons on the back which also inevitable caused its demise. Luckily, I'm up for a renewal. I'm not really sure what to get though, as both an upgrade (to let's say a Nexus 6, maybe a Z3) or something similar to my G2 (perhaps a Nexus 5, or a secondhand OPO coupled with SIM-only). 

However, I'm not sure if it's worth the upgrade. I'm looking mainly for something that's futureproof, likes custom roms, can watch videos, perhaps something I can hook my PS3 controller up on, but nothing too big on the price (armv8 is unfortunately out of my price range), but don't want to overpay for something I don't need.

What do you guys think would be the best option in my situation?


----------



## kimple_john (Aug 18, 2015)

Note 4 definitely, screw the Note 5 and S6


----------



## Kikatdroid (Aug 18, 2015)

Redmi note 2 or mi4i 

Envoyé depuis MIUI 6 Miui-France


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Bah and nightlies and constant bugs I've had enough of "pure Android "
> Knox doesn't bother me at all nor does it affect my S6.
> I enjoyed my OPO for awhile and it was a great device for the money but I'll take my amoled screen and stability any day.
> My S6 Edge is flawless

Click to collapse



My Knox experience:  I got my s4 with a loki compatible bootloader the day before AT&T pushed the first locked OTA update...and took it when nobody knew better. I've been using SafeStrap ever since and only upgrade one more time to 4.3 mk2.   I'm still there, and looking for a new device now. 

Initial browsing of the att S6 edge forums doesn't leave me very encouraged about development. Could I be way wrong?

... maybe note 4... seems highly regarded. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## s8freak (Aug 19, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> My Knox experience:  I got my s4 with a loki compatible bootloader the day before AT&T pushed the first locked OTA update...and took it when nobody knew better. I've been using SafeStrap ever since and only upgrade one more time to 4.3 mk2.   I'm still there, and looking for a new device now.
> 
> Initial browsing of the att S6 edge forums doesn't leave me very encouraged about development. Could I be way wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 will have some development for the international and tmo threads as well as the S6 bit yeah not much for the G925A  and G920A 
Still I fricken LOVE this S6 Edge


----------



## uchihakurtz (Aug 19, 2015)

Guys, I need some advice. I'm planning on replacing my old phone for new one. I want one with a great camera (Z1C was horrible) and apparently I'm currently stuck with 4 choices. The Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy Note 4, LG G4 and Lenovo Vibe Shot. These are a few weakness that I find in each:

-S5: USB 3.0 and flappy port
-Note 4: Price
-G4: build quality and unnecessarily huga 2K screen on IPS.
-Vibe Shot: not a flagship and fairly new so not many devs yet.

If you were me, which one would you choose and why? Also if you have any other alternatives that would be very welcomed but avoid Sony since the service center in my place sucks very badly. Thanks guys.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 19, 2015)

uchihakurtz said:


> Guys, I need some advice. I'm planning on replacing my old phone for new one. I want one with a great camera (Z1C was horrible) and apparently I'm currently stuck with 4 choices. The Samsung Galaxy S5, Samsung Galaxy Note 4, LG G4 and Lenovo Vibe Shot. These are a few weakness that I find in each:
> 
> -S5: USB 3.0 and flappy port
> -Note 4: Price
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 is a great device I've had one 
OPO is great device for the money I've had one as well


----------



## uchihakurtz (Aug 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> S5 is a great device I've had one
> OPO is great device for the money I've had one as well

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, dude. How's the S5's flap quality? My Z1C's was kinda good after a few months, thereafter I got pretty annoyed since the rubber came of a bit. The only thing I fear of OPO is the after sales service, I think it'll be hard fixing it if anything should happen.


----------



## infashionistas (Aug 19, 2015)

*OUKITEL smartphones*

OUKITEL U6 smartphone, has two screen on the same phone. the main front screen is 5 inch HD multi-touch display. the back screen is E-ink paper QHD eye screen for power saving.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 19, 2015)

uchihakurtz said:


> Thanks for the input, dude. How's the S5's flap quality? My Z1C's was kinda good after a few months, thereafter I got pretty annoyed since the rubber came of a bit. The only thing I fear of OPO is the after sales service, I think it'll be hard fixing it if anything should happen.

Click to collapse



Flap quality was very good and replacements are very cheap to but and very easy to install. I've had to do it once.
The S5 rally is an outstanding device and the only reason I sold mine was for the S6.
My OPO build quality was superior and very VERY rugged and never had one problem with it. Tons of development. I had the 64g Black Sandstone and loved it but being a Sammy fan boy the amoled screen is much better and so is the camera.  That being said for the outright price OPO is a fantastic bargain and you can pick one up on Swappa for a great deal.


----------



## uchihakurtz (Aug 19, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Flap quality was very good and replacements are very cheap to but and very easy to install. I've had to do it once.
> The S5 rally is an outstanding device and the only reason I sold mine was for the S6.
> My OPO build quality was superior and very VERY rugged and never had one problem with it. Tons of development. I had the 64g Black Sandstone and loved it but being a Sammy fan boy the amoled screen is much better and so is the camera.  That being said for the outright price OPO is a fantastic bargain and you can pick one up on Swappa for a great deal.

Click to collapse



Sweet,  I think I'll stick with the S5, the waterproofing is also one of the greatest feature of my Z1C. Thanks again, dude!


----------



## Al-Dazzlez (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi guys, need some advice (think this is the right thread)
The note 5 came out and it is one of the biggest disappointments for me over the last year I have waited for it. And the S6 (for me anyways) is useless as it is prized upon all the features I don't use like camera and useless smart features (it also lacks removable back and SD)
So I needed something with traits for a heavy use, no camera, awesome built device so it would last with me.
Need a powerful phone with great screen (not below 1080p). Price is not a matter. nor is camera as I don't use it
Need a big battery for heavy heavy use (S6 battery is so bad, so are some like the G4 as ive used all of them for a few days at a time from siblings)
Other than that yeah, if removable back is there and/or expandable storage it would be nice.
So far I've come up with:
1. OnePlus Two (only con is no SD SLot/the memory apparently is pretty reliable)
2. Note 4 + Zerolemon 10000mah (only con is that I feel its too old  )
3. Huawei Ascend mate7 (no removable back but its good as ive used one)
im stuck with my S2 now for the last couple of years and now REALLY need a replacement.
Any other phones that come to mind feel free to advise me. 
Thanks in advance and sorry if any mistakes were made in the post.


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 19, 2015)

My OPO had a CRAZY overheating problem and the camera had weird tint issue. So I say Note 4. 

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## reholli (Aug 19, 2015)

*SGH-T399N for the masses!!!*

My next smartphone? I'd be content with another just like the one I have: the Samsung Galaxy Light, SGH-T399N. Of course, as far as this site is concerned (*xda developers*), the device is non-existent; i.e. it doesn't come up in "Type to find device..." at the top of every page, doesn't come up in the device field when creating one's profile, basically just doesn't exist. I find it pretty strange that you're forced to choose from a specific list of devices when creating a profile as opposed to being able to specify your actual device. The implication seems to be: "Don't bother hanging out here....device not found!"

Anyway, I received this phone free of charge from MetroPCS as a necessary replacement for my dumbphone with Metro's switch to T-Mobile's 4G-LTE network. It's small but surprisingly fast and full-featured, it's 4G-LTE, and runs TouchWiz on top of KK 4.4.2 just fine. I'd be content with another one. As a matter of fact, this phone is currently available new in-store for only $19.90 out-of-pocket after in-store rebates, and it's tempting to acquire another as a backup. That's less than $20, folks!

Mine's rooted, feature bloat has been trimmed, stock recovery replaced by TWRP, and OS tweaked by Xposed (thanx Wanam). I'm as happy as a clam!!!

What's an S6 Edge?


----------



## kvaju (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm having z3 compact, and would like to try OnePlus one, i'm fan of z3c battery life, and speed, and the camera is great too.

Looking into specs, OPO is a bit stronger, but in real life?

Is it worth for me to sell my z3c and to buy OPO?

What are the biggest minus to OPO phone?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 19, 2015)

Not too much difference but of course u will get 1 gb more ram and if u are on a camera then i will suggest u not to get opo because the camera in sony is more better than in opo.i am a owner of opo and i am very satisfied with the performance but the battery is not that much good.if u want more performance then grab one opo otherwise everything is excellent in ur sony.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------

Waiting for an humble invite to grab one one plus two.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

Hey if u want to buy then grab a oneplus two.its awsome.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Aug 19, 2015)

The Elephone Vowney recently caught my eye, but I dunno... What's Elephone's build quality and reliability like?  I'm also interested in the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2, or maybe the Moto X Style...

I have no concerns over the Moto, but I'm kinda dubious with the China phones, especially when it comes to getting hold of one in the UK...


----------



## Jeik (Aug 19, 2015)

FloatingFatMan said:


> The Elephone Vowney recently caught my eye, but I dunno... What's Elephone's build quality and reliability like?  I'm also interested in the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2, or maybe the Moto X Style...
> 
> 
> 
> I have no concerns over the Moto, but I'm kinda dubious with the China phones, especially when it comes to getting hold of one in the UK...

Click to collapse




You will possibly have to pay tax on it.

However,if you can get your hands on the Moto X Style,no Chinese phone can challenge it.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 19, 2015)

kvaju said:


> I'm having z3 compact, and would like to try OnePlus one, i'm fan of z3c battery life, and speed, and the camera is great too.
> 
> Looking into specs, OPO is a bit stronger, but in real life?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No. Also the OPO isn't a bit stronger when compared to the Z3c as both use the same exact chipset with the Z3 getting better performance due to pushing less pixels, vastly superior battery life, and etc. I suggest looking at the OnePlus Two instead.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## drbveb88 (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a note 4 edge with a ultra fast custom rom on it. Side by side in the store the note 5 beat it in every facet. Opening menus, in and out of apps, boot up time, Web browsing, of course Antutu Benchmark crushed the note 4. (44000 compared to 61000) 
I am drooling over what XDA developers will do with this beast.

Everyone seems to be knocking the note 5 before they touch it. The processor and ram makes a huge difference. 
Think of a lab top with an i3 processing chip versus the i5 chip. It's a noticeable difference. Performance, stability and speed is what sets it apart. 

When you have so much under the hood already, it's hard to completely blow the public away. It's about refining it, improving on the performance and making it the best possible. They have done that with the note 5. After playing with it for 2 hours, nobody will play with this phone and not notice how much more improved this build is. 

I say the Note 5!! Between the specs and the Spen, you can't buy a phone with more functuality. 

My 2 cents... 


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leonnn22 (Aug 19, 2015)

I think the best phones at this moment are:
- One Plus 2
- Galaxy s6 (edge)
- The new note 5
- The upcomming nexus


----------



## force70 (Aug 19, 2015)

Al-Dazzlez said:


> Hi guys, need some advice (think this is the right thread)
> The note 5 came out and it is one of the biggest disappointments for me over the last year I have waited for it. And the S6 (for me anyways) is useless as it is prized upon all the features I don't use like camera and useless smart features (it also lacks removable back and SD)
> So I needed something with traits for a heavy use, no camera, awesome built device so it would last with me.
> Need a powerful phone with great screen (not below 1080p). Price is not a matter. nor is camera as I don't use it
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 or mate 7.

Just know that development is next to zero on the mate.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## citBabY (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello. I need your assistance in choosing a good tablet for my mother. I honestly am not that much into tablets so I can't decide.

Her use isn't that sort of heavy I guess, she watches online videos and listens to some music. Even though I believe that videos will eat up battery, but if it cannot be helped then don't bother about battery. I've heard a lot about Lenovo but I'm not sure if it has good build quality or no. I'm counting on you guys.

I want the price to be moderate, affordable. Not more than $260 because of customs and whatnot.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 19, 2015)

uchihakurtz said:


> Sweet,  I think I'll stick with the S5, the waterproofing is also one of the greatest feature of my Z1C. Thanks again, dude!

Click to collapse



No problem glad I could help...I think you'll be very pleased with the S5 it's a great solid device


----------



## ibrahim-raza (Aug 19, 2015)

*Moto X Style or One plus 2*

Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..


----------



## Jeik (Aug 20, 2015)

ibrahim-raza said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..

Click to collapse




To me,OnePlus is gone. The Two is just ugly...And the fact that I would have to scavenge in order to just get an invite to buy that grotesque device....
If somebody offered me to exchange my g2 for the OPT,even for free,I would reject.

I would suggest Moto x Style.
And I think it is future—proof,becase it is not yet released/just released,and it will get updates pretty much like a nexus phone.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 20, 2015)

ibrahim-raza said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..

Click to collapse



I'll say go wid moto x 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 20, 2015)

Go wid moto x style.its future proof and will serve u for ur shooting habbits.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## uchihakurtz (Aug 20, 2015)

ibrahim-raza said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..

Click to collapse



Dude, I'd avoid anything with SD810 until SD820 goes out. SD808 also isn't that bad, it's probably the best you can get out of Qualcomm for now. OP2 might be good but it'll be hard to get and if visiting service center is crucial to you, the more reason to go with Moto X Style. Here's an article I wrote about OnePlus Two if you wanna read.


----------



## Abhishek B (Aug 20, 2015)

Tank you friends for suggesting me the best phone


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 20, 2015)

ibrahim-raza said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..

Click to collapse



Moto X is a more compelling buy to me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rajburundkar (Aug 20, 2015)

ibrahim-raza said:


> Hi guys, I need your opinion as I am torn between these two, Moto X style has a killer camera and screen but the One plus has slightly  better processor , ram and GPU. I am a bit inclined towards motoX due to my photography hobby but I am not sure if 3gb ram and snap 808 will be enough for future-proofing... is there really a good use to go for snapdragon 810 and 4gb ram (i.e. One +2 ) or are they more like an overkill and I can do good  for 2 to 2.5 yrs(on moto X style ) even without them ? your opinions and reasons please..

Click to collapse



You should buy moto x then.


----------



## acidreian (Aug 20, 2015)

Personally I would never waste my time with a Phone with less then 3000mah as i have always had to buy the biggest possible external battery for the workload i put my phones through, Everything from doing spreadsheets to taking pictures selling on ebay 16 different email accounts and even downloading large files and muilti-tasking my note 4 that I'm using is all Blown out it handled little less then a year being a workhorse, The internal MMC is dying and my cpu reaches temps of 76C on the daily. Previously to this phone i had the note 2 and that phone for what it was lasted me and never had any problems untill the wifi unseated it self and would no longer connect just stay grey'd out.

So pros and cons Samsung over the years has proven some of there devices to be able to withstand the workloads of the basic user to the extreme like my self.
MotoX my have the supporting hardware to compete but it dont have the battery to make it last. 
Note 4 I would say is a great phone if in my experience it didnt start dying 8 months from original purchase.
Note 2 Amazing phone limited on its age.
these chinese phones they keep coming out with might be nice if they had the supporting basebands and channels for USA carriers.

OnePlus 1 great phone for the average user working as a mechanic when the phone was released i watched it hand alot of abuse even dropped int a bucket of oil and still be flawless but thats running Cyanogen 12
Oneplus 2 no one really actually knows if its worth waiting for seeing as all the Chinese versions are being sold the more they prolong the release to the uninvited public there banking on the overpriced 2G network brick.
as far as other phones i have seen upcoming released phones.

Note 5
S6 and S6+
way to go Samsung for coping the iphone **** and making a un-removable battery a Retro thing for these new flagships.
smaller phone more Power Less juice Less use then when your battery takes a **** and usually an active user can see the battery falling down in voltage after the first 6 months loosing over 25% of what the battery originally had because of the over-current battery charging and improper cycling.
dont get me started on the idea of not having an SD card.. now its 220$ for a 200gb SD like wtf samsung **** dicks.

Best bet for a OG flagship is to find your self at a Yardsale or a FleaMarket in a bucket of cell phones the Real OG Google G1 phone with the mouseball and the sliding screen and ASDFG keyboard... it might even power up still without being charged because for once lol Android 1.5 it was 100% optimized for the device and supporting hardware unlike all these company's pissing out unfinished products then sending OTA updates that drag down the devices just before a newer upcoming release.

MONOPOLY garbage.

Just buy a Nokia 3310 and call it a day....


----------



## ZeusFate (Aug 21, 2015)

*Sony is best choice for me*

I used much brand phone and Sony is no 1 choice. Xperia V is water proof phone and special battery can removable. That awesome


----------



## Cooldato (Aug 23, 2015)

Alot of people are complaining about Oneplus Two. Horrible battery life and SD810 seems to be a joke for real...
Imho Note4 is the best choice till now, atleast for me.
 I'd go for Note5 if it had SDcard slot and Removeable battery...
I decided to buy Note4 ^^ Stylus pen is just "another world"


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 23, 2015)

i really need a *dual sim* powerful smartphone . and i need it to be fully supported here to root and install custom recovery and roms
i have LG L90 its a lovely device but i need bigger screen and more ram and rom . 
please help me choose the right one .... i like sony Z3 but it is some how very expensive here .


----------



## Jeik (Aug 23, 2015)

khedr30000 said:


> i really need a *dual sim* powerful smartphone . and i need it to be fully supported here to root and install custom recovery and roms
> i have LG L90 its a lovely device but i need bigger screen and more ram and rom .
> please help me choose the right one .... i like sony Z3 but it is some how very expensive here .

Click to collapse




Meizu M2 Note. I made my sister buy it. 140$ and the phone is a monster.
Full HD 5.5" IPS screen,13MP camera,Octa-core(the new gen of MTK chips is amazing,it is on par with my lg G2),2GB of RAM,Lollipop 5.1,and I can tell you,as an ex-rom addict,FlymeOS is epic

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 23, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> Meizu M2 Note. I made my sister buy it. 140$ and the phone is a monster.
> Full HD 5.5" IPS screen,13MP camera,Octa-core(the new gen of MTK chips is amazing,it is on par with my lg G2),2GB of RAM,Lollipop 5.1,and I can tell you,as an ex-rom addict,FlymeOS is epic
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



we don't have it here in egypt

tell me about your LG D802
Is it good
is it better than note 4
actually i like the G2 v.much
i can leave the dual sim thing for it . 
i can get one very easy here


----------



## Jeik (Aug 23, 2015)

khedr30000 said:


> we don't have it here in egypt
> 
> tell me about your LG D802
> Is it good

Click to collapse




She bought the Meizu M2 Note online,since Meizu was a company not known in Croatia


I am a person who frequently changes phones(I would sell my phone,and buy another used one every 5 months or so),and even after a month of using this phone,I still squirm of joy while using it. It is fast,smooth,can record in 4k(on stock Lollipop),the camera quallity is excellent,the display is amazing,the phone feels excellent in the hand(big screen,but a small body),and the buttons on the back are extremely nice(I thought I wouldnt like them,because I was using the S3 before),the rom development is various(FlymeOS 4.5,MIUI 7,Euphoria,official CM12.1,AOSPA,BlissPop,Crdroid,SlimSaber,SlimLP,CloudyG2(complete LG G4 OS port),Metallium ROM,RR,AICP...)

The phone is still a darn good phone(40 000 in Antutu),and I can say that this is the first time I have been this happy with a phone.

But I would suggest the Meizu M2 Note,since it has the same specs(except for the CPU,but I can assure you,this MTK model is seriously well-made) as the G2,and costs less than 150$.

AND,it has dual SIM support.


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 23, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> She bought the Meizu M2 Note online,since Meizu was a company not known in Croatia
> 
> 
> I am a person who frequently changes phones(I would sell my phone,and buy another used one every 5 months or so),and even after a month of using this phone,I still squirm of joy while using it. It is fast,smooth,can record in 4k(on stock Lollipop),the camera quallity is excellent,the display is amazing,the phone feels excellent in the hand(big screen,but a small body),and the buttons on the back are extremely nice(I thought I wouldnt like them,because I was using the S3 before),the rom development is various(FlymeOS 4.5,MIUI 7,Euphoria,official CM12.1,AOSPA,BlissPop,Crdroid,SlimSaber,SlimLP,CloudyG2(complete LG G4 OS port),Metallium ROM,RR,AICP...)
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I fall in love with the g2 I like to work a lot with custom roms meizu is not that support here in xda unlike the G2

Sent from my LG-D410 using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Aug 23, 2015)

The Huawei Nexus very possibly.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyScheld (Aug 23, 2015)

*Could help me?*

I bought the LeTV Le Max, he arrived about 5 days, I would like to know how do I install Google Play it? I tried to follow the tutorial, but I do not quite understand, I'm not too lay on the subject, if only because only i have 15 years old!


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 23, 2015)

istperson said:


> The Huawei Nexus very possibly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes me too... Especially since it will be smaller. I'm excited!


----------



## eldoggor (Aug 24, 2015)

Guys, need advice between a Galaxy S5, LG G3 or Asus ZenFone 2 2gb. I need something i wont need to change in 2 or 3 years and with good rom development. Thanks


----------



## force70 (Aug 24, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Guys, need advice between a Galaxy S5, LG G3 or Asus ZenFone 2 2gb. I need something i wont need to change in 2 or 3 years and with good rom development. Thanks

Click to collapse



Well the S5 and G3 are already a gen behind so i dont think you  will want to keep either for that long ( but they are both still great devices dont get me wrong).

Id go with either of those if thats all you have to choose from.And of the two The G3 has a bigger screen and other than not being water proof everything else the S5 has so that would be my pick.

Or....

Go with something current S6 etc moto x or wait another few mos when the new crop of nexus devices pops.



Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## cheeze.keyk (Aug 24, 2015)

guys, which should i choose?

Zenfone 2 2gb ram variant or Xperia Z1?


----------



## sampropl (Aug 24, 2015)

@up
I think choose Z1 because have waterproof.
I have actually Note 4 , i thinking about  note 5 but no.. i stay with 4 becaise have functions like a Ir and MircoSD slot.


----------



## Rajburundkar (Aug 24, 2015)

cheeze.keyk said:


> guys, which should i choose?
> 
> Zenfone 2 2gb ram variant or Xperia Z1?

Click to collapse



I think you should go for z1 because zenfone 2 too have battery problem like other asus variants


----------



## Jeik (Aug 24, 2015)

Rajburundkar said:


> I think you should go for z1 because zenfone 2 too have battery problem like other asus variants

Click to collapse




And Sony has amazing body design,camera and UI.

The only downside is the screen,but it is far from horrible.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 24, 2015)

LG G2  D802     OR S       AMSUNG NOTe2 7100


----------



## Jeik (Aug 24, 2015)

khedr30000 said:


> LG G2  D802     OR S       AMSUNG NOTe2 7100

Click to collapse




G2 is way above the note 2.

The note 2 is like the s3(same chipset),and the g2 is much better than it.

If you really want a Note,buy the Note 3

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 24, 2015)

Note 3 Neo has decent performance and better battery than the Note 3.

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 24, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> G2 is way above the note 2.
> 
> The note 2 is like the s3(same chipset),and the g2 is much better than it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think i will go for the lovely G2 802


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 24, 2015)

made the jump from a xperia z1 to a note 5. It will probably arrive next week though but im excited, also talked with Rhino Shield CS rep and he told me by september they will have available for Note 5's .  ( I use front and back with my Z1 and is amazing)

unlocked SM-N920I btw


----------



## svprm (Aug 24, 2015)

Can anyone suggest me a good android phone with these features:
CDMA+GSM (Dual Sim)
Good Battery

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 24, 2015)

svprm said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good android phone with these features:
> CDMA+GSM (Dual Sim)
> Good Battery
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Moto X Play ... well aslong as you aint in US.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Aug 25, 2015)

I am looking for a new "flagship" phone to use on AT&T, that I can root, and that has a good amount of development support. 

Any suggestions? 

My first choice would normally be S6/Note4 or 5, but I hesitate due to the locked down nonsense...

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## svprm (Aug 25, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> Moto X Play ... well aslong as you aint in US.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



Moto X play wont available in India.
Can you suggest some other phone?


----------



## s8freak (Aug 25, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> I am looking for a new "flagship" phone to use on AT&T, that I can root, and that has a good amount of development support.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a OnePlusOne for awhile and I found it to be a fantastic device with tons of support and I never had one issue with it.
I had the Black Sandstone 64g and that device is tough as nails all I had on it was a tempered glass screen protector. 
You can get a mint condition one on Swappa for around $260 American. Great device for the money but of course that's just my humble opinion.
I'm sure there'll be others that will disagree


----------



## Megamachine (Aug 25, 2015)

*Phones*

OnePlusOne or Note 4 or I can say anything with SD card and removable battery . Those phone I would buy . I have Note 4 from first day and no problems at all.


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 25, 2015)

OK i want all to help me really here .... Sony Z2   OR   LG G2


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 25, 2015)

khedr30000 said:


> OK i want all to help me really here .... Sony Z2   OR   LG G2

Click to collapse



Z2 because of battery life.

Edit: Let me add that the Z2 also has performance, camera quality, water resistance, dust proofing, expandable storage and fast charging in it's corner.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 25, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Z2 because of battery life.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The G2 has an amazing battery life aswell.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 25, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> The G2 has an amazing battery life aswell.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



True, but the Z2's is noticeably better not to mention it beats in many other areas too.

Edit: I edited my original post to show that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 25, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> I am looking for a new "flagship" phone to use on AT&T, that I can root, and that has a good amount of development support.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> My first choice would normally be S6/Note4 or 5, but I hesitate due to the locked down nonsense...

Click to collapse



If you're buying outright, buy one of those, but buy a T-Mobile version. The T-Mobile ones support all of AT&T's LTE bands, but aren't locked down like AT&T's ares.


----------



## dazed1 (Aug 25, 2015)

All should just buy this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEZ0TJEqMXg


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 25, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> All should just buy this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEZ0TJEqMXg

Click to collapse



Nah.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Aug 25, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> All should just buy this...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEZ0TJEqMXg

Click to collapse




Most developers wouldnt touch those devices if they were given to them for free. 

Even if my job had not banned all Xiaomi products I would still never use it. 

They are an insult to the android world.


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 25, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Most developers wouldnt touch those devices if they were given to them for free.
> 
> Even if my job had not banned all Xiaomi products I would still never use it.
> 
> They are an insult to the android world.

Click to collapse



Safe to say you feel strongly about this lol. Please enlighten us if you have the time .. I'd love to read the reason why you hate them soo much lol.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 25, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> Safe to say you feel strongly about this lol. Please enlighten us if you have the time .. I'd love to read the reason why you hate them soo much lol.

Click to collapse




Constant violation of the GPL, Even when they do release the kernel source it is so broken that it takes months to get it working. They are known for taking the code of developers and removing all their authorship from the code, They are loaded down with enough Spyware code that the US military has banned the use and possession of their devices on any base. Usage is banned all together.

They treat people like they are idiots. 

Then add in the simple fact that they cant come up with an idea all their own.

They added things to protect their theme makers copyright yet stomp all over every one elses. Not a fan of hypocrites.

That is just the start but should be enough.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 26, 2015)

We're lucky the other smartphone making companies are not at all like that. Yeah right.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> The G2 has an amazing battery life aswell.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



But they're both a couple generations behind. Why would you want to go with an older model?


----------



## zelendel (Aug 26, 2015)

alwaysbelieve1 said:


> But they're both a couple generations behind. Why would you want to go with an older model?

Click to collapse




Because it is just as good today as it was upon release. People have been manipulated into thinking that last years model or even a model from 2 or 3 years ago is no longer good. My current g2 will stay right up with any of the current flagship devices.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 26, 2015)

alwaysbelieve1 said:


> But they're both a couple generations behind. Why would you want to go with an older model?

Click to collapse



Cheaper while being just as good as the newer version. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys i need some help i wanna now is this note 4 original or if refurbished should have original motherboard and specs.
http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32277592877.html
Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jeik (Aug 26, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Guys i need some help i wanna now is this note 4 original or if refurbished should have original motherboard and specs.
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/32277592877.html
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




This is the problem with refrbished phomes if there are several variants of the normal one.
They often create "FrankenPhones",for example a T—Mobile variant has been refurbished with the parts of the international model,and they placed that fixed —Mobile variant  motherboard into a body (frame) of the international model. That way the phone looks as if it is an international model. They mask it as the intenational model becuse t is worth more.

Its all fine,and the "FrankenPhone" works,but you think that you have an international model,you download the international firmware,an then kill your phone because the motherboard is the one of a T—Mobile variant.

In the case of the G2 and those refurbished phones,the safest way is to take the phone apart,and look for the model/variant number on the motherboard.

Then you know which firmware you can download.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

What about the phone that i posted??

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jeik (Aug 26, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> What about the phone that i posted??
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




All refurbished phones have that "risk"

You could actually get a refurbished phone with all parts of the same variant,but there is a higher probability you wont.

No need to panic,since the Note 4 is much easier to open and see the motherboard(remov back cover,unscrew the plastic plate),unlike the G2(remove the unremovable back cover,remove the battery and some other things.)

Once you know which variant of the motherboard you have,you are safe

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks brother...i appreciate ur help.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pavlos77 (Aug 26, 2015)

Guys i want to buy a smartphone from China .I use the phone for browsing and gaming.The screen should be 5" and my money is 230$ .What do you think?


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 26, 2015)

zelendel said:


> My current g2 will stay right up with any of the current flagship devices.

Click to collapse



I am still debating between a new Motorola Moto G (3rd gen) or a LG G2.  LG is slightly less expensive, but the MOTOG is water/dust resistant.  I can't tell if the MOTOG comes with a FM radio.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

Buy xiaomi mi4.it can handle any game.one of the best phone in the world.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MrTooPhone (Aug 26, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Buy xiaomi mi4.it can handle any game.one of the best phone in the world.

Click to collapse



Doesn't work on a US LTE network


----------



## khedr30000 (Aug 26, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Because it is just as good today as it was upon release. People have been manipulated into thinking that last years model or even a model from 2 or 3 years ago is no longer good. My current g2 will stay right up with any of the current flagship devices.

Click to collapse



i got one D802 G2 its wonderful  Device (not phone)


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry that i dont knw.look for an International ver if available.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------

Or get meizu mx4 or meizu mx5 little costlier.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 26, 2015)

pavlos77 said:


> Guys i want to buy a smartphone from China .I use the phone for browsing and gaming.The screen should be 5" and my money is 230$ .What do you think?

Click to collapse




Lenovo Vibe X2


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Aug 26, 2015)

pavlos77 said:


> Guys i want to buy a smartphone from China .I use the phone for browsing and gaming.The screen should be 5" and my money is 230$ .What do you think?

Click to collapse



Lenovo vibe x2 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 26, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Because it is just as good today as it was upon release. People have been manipulated into thinking that last years model or even a model from 2 or 3 years ago is no longer good. My current g2 will stay right up with any of the current flagship devices.

Click to collapse



Good to know and yes I admit I get swayed by what's flashy and shiny sometimes too.   My quest is for a smaller 5.2 or smaller screen size smartphone with good speed, BUT my main thing is all day battery life without having to worry about it. I have the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact right now and love it, BUT even with Stamina mode on I barely get through my day as a heavy user.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Aug 26, 2015)

I hate all the phones these days  but what's the best phone in terms of receiving software updates?(new android versions) other than nexus?
my Note 4 laged but the main reason i decided to never ever get near Samsung was software updates :| I killed myself only to get 5.0.1 around the time android M was announced :| it drived me crazy!


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 26, 2015)

kamranhaghighi said:


> I hate all the phones these days  but what's the best phone in terms of receiving software updates?(new android versions) other than nexus?
> my Note 4 laged but the main reason i decided to never ever get near Samsung was software updates :| I killed myself only to get 5.0.1 around the time android M was announced :| it drived me crazy!

Click to collapse



Moto X Style. Motorola has promised fast updates on it but then again maybe they were specifically talking about the US Pure Edition but eitherway will be fast updates hopefully.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## scottbear (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess I'll try one of those chinese ones


----------



## haragog (Aug 26, 2015)

If you're a heavy user and the compact doesn't last one single day, there's two answers. Either you haven't reseted your phone in a while (if in the beginning it gave you 2 days and now that's not the case) or you are a hell lot more of a heavy user more than me. (constantly online checking stuff) 
(





alwaysbelieve1 said:


> Good to know and yes I admit I get swayed by what's flashy and shiny sometimes too.   My quest is for a smaller 5.2 or smaller screen size smartphone with good speed, BUT my main thing is all day battery life without having to worry about it. I have the Sony Xperia Z3 Compact right now and love it, BUT even with Stamina mode on I barely get through my day as a heavy user.

Click to collapse


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 26, 2015)

haragog said:


> If you're a heavy user and the compact doesn't last one single day, there's two answers. Either you haven't reseted your phone in a while (if in the beginning it gave you 2 days and now that's not the case) or you are a hell lot more of a heavy user more than me. (constantly online checking stuff)
> (

Click to collapse



Most likely the latter. I never received two days with this phone.  I probably could get a good 14 hours if I'm lucky when it was brand new. I'm using Greenify as well as a new app called "Doze" that is supposed to be similar to what Android M has coming out.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Aug 26, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> Moto X Style. Motorola has promised fast updates on it but then again maybe they were specifically talking about the US Pure Edition but eitherway will be fast updates hopefully.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



That sounds good! But other than that are all other phones like lg g4 like my note 4? I just received 5.0.2 2 months ago! And marshmallow is already out! It made me insane waiting for the lollipop!


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 26, 2015)

kamranhaghighi said:


> That sounds good! But other than that are all other phones like lg g4 like my note 4? I just received 5.0.2 2 months ago! And marshmallow is already out! It made me insane waiting for the lollipop!

Click to collapse



MarshMallow is not out yet.

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## force70 (Aug 26, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> MarshMallow is not out yet.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



Well....i had M  preview 1 running on my nexus 6 months ago and we are at preview 3 now...so yeah its been out in nexusland for awhile 

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Geordie Affy (Aug 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Well....i had M  preview 1 running on my nexus 6 months ago and we are at preview 3 now...so yeah its been out in nexusland for awhile
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



I meant official "Consumer" roll out but yeah I stand corrected LOL.


----------



## Drifter666 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Want help with choosing a phone please*

So its time to replace my trusty nexus 4. I've had it for 2 - 2.5 years with no issues. I have been searching and googling my butt off, I have found some phones but would like suggestions please. My main uses are podcasts, Bluetooth streaming Pandora in the car. Lots of web surfing and reading articles. I really don't do alot of gaming if at all.

What I'm looking for with a $200-$250 max budget.

Android os with plenty of third party rom support.
Screen size 5" or larger
Must have enough battery to last me all day under moderate Usage.
A screen I can see when its sunny outside
Decent speakers, I want to be able to hear videos and stuff without cupping my hands.
Must have T-Mobile 4g lte support
SD card support
Nfc charging
Would like an HD screen but its not a nessity

The phones I have found that meet some of my list that I was considering.
Lenovo k3 note
Asus zenfone 2
Huawei mate 7
Oneplus one & two
Sony xperia z
Lg g3


----------



## force70 (Aug 26, 2015)

Drifter666 said:


> So its time to replace my trusty nexus 4. I've had it for 2 - 2.5 years with no issues. I have been searching and googling my butt off, I have found some phones but would like suggestions please. My main uses are podcasts, Bluetooth streaming Pandora in the car. Lots of web surfing and reading articles. I really don't do alot of gaming if at all.
> 
> What I'm looking for with a $200-$250 max budget.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The mate 7 and G3 are fantastic devices but i think more than your budget Allows..the mate especially?   I myself have nearly pulled the trigger on the mate 7 and its well over $600 here in Canada. 

Id say mate 7 unless you want development because there is hardly any for it ( which is why i didn't get it) in which case G3 

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Aug 27, 2015)

Geordie Affy said:


> MarshMallow is not out yet.
> 
> Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.

Click to collapse



I meant announced!
what i meant was that i got it LONG after the lollipop was available for my nexus 4! and waiting for it was terrible


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 27, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> All should just buy this...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEZ0TJEqMXg

Click to collapse




Who actually HAS this phone? It is just in presale, available from mid-September, so how can you recommend a phone that is not in the sales market yet?


----------



## dazed1 (Aug 27, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Who actually HAS this phone? It is just in presale, available from mid-September, so how can you recommend a phone that is not in the sales market yet?

Click to collapse



What? there are many ppl who has this phone actually, and there are videos on YT. This is the best phone you can get right now* for the money, without a SINGLE doubt.*


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Aug 27, 2015)

Where can I get it WITHOUT the presale, and have it shipped within 24 hours? Link please, maybe on PM.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 27, 2015)

dazed1 said:


> What? there are many ppl who has this phone actually, and there are videos on YT. This is the best phone you can get right now* for the money, without a SINGLE doubt.*

Click to collapse




That is completely debatable. Just remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## Drifter666 (Aug 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> The mate 7 and G3 are fantastic devices but i think more than your budget Allows..the mate especially?   I myself have nearly pulled the trigger on the mate 7 and its well over $600 here in Canada.
> 
> Id say mate 7 unless you want development because there is hardly any for it ( which is why i didn't get it) in which case G3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



The mate 7 looks sweet but with T-Mobile I would only be limited to 2g data speeds.  Also considering that battery life is really my main concern it looks like the g3's battery sucks, my nexus 4 I get 2hrs 50mins on screen time with brightness just slightly above the lowest setting.


----------



## eng3 (Aug 27, 2015)

I've got an HTC Incredible LTE.   Android, 4in, 0.46in thick, 4.66oz.  I love the size.  I got Lollipop lite on it but its showing its age in terms of performance, camera quality, battery life.  I bought another battery so that's manageable.

I'm looking for a new phone but not sure what to get meeting my requirements (in order of importance):
1. Android
2. I travel alot, so it must be a global phone (ie. HSPDA 2100).
3. A 4.3in phone would be ideal but with all the huge phones out now, it's hard to find a small (sub 5in) phone that can fit comfortably in my jeans/shirt pocket.  And by comfortable, I don't mean those people that say their iphone6 fits fine in their back pocket when more than 50% sticks out.  
4. Camera quality.  The most used features on my phone are google maps and camera.
5. "Popularity".  Enough XDA presence that people are making custom ROMs
6. Removable Battery.  I assume any new phone will have better battery life than my current phone but being able to swap batteries nice
7. MicroSD
8. Verizon compatible (only signal I can receive at my office and I'd like to keep my unlimited)

I'm willing to buy my phone at full price if necessary.

I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## eldoggor (Aug 27, 2015)

Need a phone to last at least 2 years and still being "fine". My options are LG G4, Galaxy S6 or Xperia Z3. I need the best camera because i have a toddler and i use the camera every day and good battery life and hopefully good ROM development. Thanks!!


----------



## zelendel (Aug 27, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Need a phone to last at least 2 years and still being "fine". My options are LG G4, Galaxy S6 or Xperia Z3. I need the best camera because i have a toddler and i use the camera every day and good battery life and hopefully good ROM development. Thanks!!

Click to collapse



My advise in order would be the g4,  z3 and s6. Rom development will be the lowest on the s6


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 28, 2015)

Performance will be the lowest in xperia z3 and the highest in the s6 but for the camera the best will be the lg g4 and the least will be the xperia z3.s6 and g4 have similar camera very tough to say which has more better.the rom development will be the best in xperia z3 and the g4 and the least in the s6.battery life will be the best in s6 and the average in xperia z3 and the least in g4.now ur choice see which u want now.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dikatuex (Aug 28, 2015)

i just waiting xiaomi mi 4i 64Gb


----------



## Anilkumar529 (Aug 28, 2015)

*Intex Smart Phone Aqua i5HD*

I will buy Intex Smart Phone Aqua i5HD for sure and will make a review for you guyzz. I heared that it is low cost and performance was too good. Hoping to be mine in 2 months..:angel:


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 28, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Need a phone to last at least 2 years and still being "fine". My options are LG G4, Galaxy S6 or Xperia Z3. I need the best camera because i have a toddler and i use the camera every day and good battery life and hopefully good ROM development. Thanks!!

Click to collapse



Gs6. It has a great camera and awesome performance.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

Anilkumar529 said:


> I will buy Intex Smart Phone Aqua i5HD for sure and will make a review for you guyzz. I heared that it is low cost and performance was too good. Hoping to be mine in 2 months..:angel:

Click to collapse



Thats not a good deal.it has 1.3 ghz processor with 1 gb ram which is very less.
Get huawei honor 4c which is knw as the best under 10k rs range.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Aug 29, 2015)

@Drifter666 The new moto g seems good. You should check it out.

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## blackview (Aug 29, 2015)

On Sep. Many new device will be released.
Iphone 6S and 6S plus,Galaxy S6 edge+,Note5
also many Chinese phone, Xiaomi, Blackview, Lenovo/MOTO.
recently i bought the Xiaomi 4. but the Signal in the middle, Compete With  blackview Alife p1 pro and Samsung Galaxy Note4,
The best is blackview Alife p1 pro,but the worst is Galaxy Note 4.
the next smartphone i will consider I phone or Chinese phone.


----------



## kutlay1653 (Aug 29, 2015)

Mt6572 ahaha

Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Aug 29, 2015)

1 ghz hahaha blackview sucks.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eruben (Aug 29, 2015)

And what about Meizu MX5 vs OnePlus Two? Help me pls with phone of this level and power. I need it in coming month.  And I dont want too big phones like Xiaomi Note Pro or Nexus 6.

Btw, is there any news about new Nexus release date?


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 29, 2015)

eng3 said:


> I've got an HTC Incredible LTE.   Android, 4in, 0.46in thick, 4.66oz.  I love the size.  I got Lollipop lite on it but its showing its age in terms of performance, camera quality, battery life.  I bought another battery so that's manageable.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone but not sure what to get meeting my requirements (in order of importance):
> 1. Android
> ...

Click to collapse



Your list reminds me of a recent MKBHD video except that you didn't break your phone: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmkab1LUqlg lol.

Let me take you through my journey as it may allow you to compromise a bit for a better overall experience. The first device that came to mind was the Z3 compact. It's close to meeting your ideal size requirement of 4.3 inches (Z3c has a 4.6 in screen while being thinner and lighter than your current phone), however, it didn't meet 6 (although it does get well above average battery life )and 8 which seems like bigger deal breaker. 

I then turned my attention the the Galaxy Alpha.  Again, it was also close to meeting your ideal size requirement (Alpha has a 4.7 inch screen), but also it has a removable battery. However, this time the phone failed on 5, 7, and 8.  It only comes in I believe a 32 GB variant that is only on AT&T. Development on the device isn't that popular. 

Sticking with Samsung I took a look at it's older flagship the Galaxy S 5. It passed all you're criteria except 3 >.<.  It's screen size is just over 5 inches at 5.1. However, I have to say that it does look pretty nice even when compared to the newer version.  This was the closest I got. I  could think of others like the upcoming Z4v, the older Z3v, and etc but all missed 3 and 6 or worse 4. 

I decided to consult the web, and look for best smartphones under 5 inches and best phones with removable batteries. I found some pretty uninspiring/unsurprising results: http://www.phonearena.com/news/The-best-5-phones-with-removable-batteries_id68011, http://time.com/39644/the-10-best-small-screen-smartphones-not-named-iphone/, and http://www.phonearena.com/news/10-g...r-5-inches-that-you-can-buy-right-now_id65732. Every phone missed one or more criteria. I'd like to point out that many of the phones being recommended were about the same age as the one you have now meaning that community support would soon die out (or was pretty much non-existent), and many other things wouldn't be that much better anyway. 

I finally settled on just making a list of which ones I think would be best given that you're willing to compromise on some of the things listed so here we go. By the way most of the phones here will be reoccurring from what I've said previously. 

1) Galaxy S 5 (misses 3)
2) Z3 compact (misses 3 *by a little*, 6 *still has well above average battery life + quick charging*, and 8)
3) Galaxy S6 Active (misses 3, 5, 6 *still has well above average battery life*, 7, 8)
4) Xperia Z3v/Z4v (misses 3, 5, 6)
5) Droid Turbo (misses 3, 5, 6, 7)
6) Galaxy Alpha (misses 3 *by a little*, 5, 7, 8)
7) Moto G 2015 (misses 3, 4 (only during low light shots), and 6)

I would have recommend the HTC M series (M7/M8/M9), but its camera isn't up to par, and since the camera is one of your most used features it wouldn't have made much sense. I also would have recommend the new the LG G series (G3/G4) and the new Moto, but they are phablets, which can't fit into pockets that easily. 

If you can forgo the screen size and move up to 5 inches then I suggest going for the S 5 as it meets the most of your list. Hope this helps.


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 29, 2015)

Now that I upgraded my phone, is it a problem giving a potential buyer the IMEI prior to buying it? 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## eng3 (Aug 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> ...
> 1) Galaxy S 5 (misses 3)
> 2) Z3 compact (misses 3 *by a little*, 6 *still has well above average battery life + quick charging*, and 8)
> 3) Galaxy S6 Active (misses 3, 5, 6 *still has well above average battery life*, 7, 8)
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks, I did consult gsmarena and phonearena before posting.  That's a funny video.  I don't know if I'm looking for the "perfect" phone, but looking over my list, I think a few of the items are major limiting factors. 

1. Android (not very limiting)
2. Global, not limiting but mixed with 8 (Verizon) cuts out alot of choices.  But maybe I'm willing to give up my unlimited plan
3. Under 5in, I think that cuts out alot of phones as well (unfortunately my pocket size does change very much so it's hard to compromise on this.  What do other guys do? Wear a belt clip?  Carry a purse?  Back pocket? Just always have one hand not free?  )
4. Camera quality, I don't think this should be that limiting.  I assume most new phones coming out will have a better camera than my current one.  But If that is one of my main focus areas (no pun intended), then maybe it does limit me to the higher end phones
5. "Popularity", By definition, I think this is limiting.  Mainly, this gives me upgrade protection.  My old HTC Incredible LTE is now running Lollipop, letting me get another year or so out of the phone
6. Removable Battery, I think this is pretty common
7. MicroSD, I think this is fairly common

I guess I should have mentioned that another requirement is that the phone needs to be new and not the same age as mine.  Getting another old phone just delays the problem a few months.  That's the whole point of me getting a new phone.  So limiting to phones from this year I guess

I did look at the Z3c in the past.  I had forgotten about it since its a little older.  If I recall, like you mention, no removable battery made me look elsewhere.  And also not being verizon compatible.  I'll have to put it on my maybe list.

I actually just read a comparison review between the HTC One Mini 2 and the Samsung Galaxy Alpha.  Both seemed pretty good but they were older.  It made me wonder if they might be putting out similar sized newer phones this year in the fall.   I did check on xda and saw it wasnt very popular.

Looking at your list, the Z3c and Galaxy alpha are the only sub 5" phones so maybe one of those.
Or, just keep waiting


----------



## kutlay1653 (Aug 29, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> 1 ghz hahaha blackview sucks.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But I can play GTA:SA with 25 fps and I have got 512+1GB ram

Sent from my Trident-A1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Drifter666 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'm considering getting the hauwei ascend mate 2 it seems to meet most all of my needs except the nfc which I don't really use now as it is.


----------



## eldoggor (Aug 29, 2015)

alhadee12 said:


> Now that I upgraded my phone, is it a problem giving a potential buyer the IMEI prior to buying it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont do it, if the person needs to check is your IMEI is ok do it yourself in front of him or something like that, dont send it through internet unless you really trust this person.


----------



## alhadee12 (Aug 29, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Dont do it, if the person needs to check is your IMEI is ok do it yourself in front of him or something like that, dont send it through internet unless you really trust this person.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I got a couple text requesting it. I did tell them I want comfortable doing it, but they could check it in person at the time of the deal. 

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## enjoymoosic (Aug 29, 2015)

I currently have a Note 3, but I kind of want to try out the Nexus 6. It'll probably cost me another $150-200 after I sell my current phone.
Does it sound like a worthwhile upgrade? Or would a CM-based ROM be more or less the same experience? --Thanks


----------



## force70 (Aug 29, 2015)

enjoymoosic said:


> I currently have a Note 3, but I kind of want to try out the Nexus 6. It'll probably cost me another $150-200 after I sell my current phone.
> Does it sound like a worthwhile upgrade? Or would a CM-based ROM be more or less the same experience? --Thanks

Click to collapse



Had a note 3 since launch day and just sold it not long ago and still have a nexus 6.

If you dont mind not having a removable battery, no ext sd card slot and taking a bit of a hit in camera quality (i said a bit not a lot) then nexus 6 all the way. Other than those 3 things its a superior device to the note 3 IMO.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## YoGieZ (Aug 30, 2015)

my next smartphone , somewhen i would buy S6 Edge
its a cool >.<


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 30, 2015)

eng3 said:


> Thanks, I did consult gsmarena and phonearena before posting.  That's a funny video.  I don't know if I'm looking for the "perfect" phone, but looking over my list, I think a few of the items are major limiting factors.
> 
> 1. Android (not very limiting)
> 2. Global, not limiting but mixed with 8 (Verizon) cuts out alot of choices.  But maybe I'm willing to give up my unlimited plan
> ...

Click to collapse



Glad you enjoyed the video. Well technically you are looking for the "perfect" smartphone since "perfect" is how you define it. Looking back at your list I agree that 1 isn't limiting at all. 2 is somewhat limiting. 3 is kind of a mixed bag as most phones that have screen sizes ranging from 4.0-4.5 inches are older, while screen sizes of 4.6-4.9 inches never had much time to catch on.  Also you forgot to include the use of fanny packs at the end j/k. 4 is somewhat limiting. I was under the impress that you were only looking at flagship cameras since it is one of your most used features. However, it seems that you just want a camera that is better than the current one you have correct? 5 is also somewhat limiting, however, it depends on how many roms, kernels, custom tweaks, and etc do you expect to have. Lastly, for 6-7 it's actually flipped around. MicroSD is more common than removable battery. 

*That's the whole point of me getting a new phone.  So limiting to phones from this year I guess*

I suggest looking at phones from at least at the end of 2013 and forward because you can see how well the community is backing them.  I hoping Sony releases the Z5c sometime this year and makes it compatible with Verizon (however, you'd still be missing out on 3, and 6).

I thought about the subject a bit more and came up with another list.

1) Galaxy S4 Mini
2) Galasy S5 Mini
3) HTC One Remix
4) HTC Desire 526
5) Moto X


----------



## nifty_mats (Aug 30, 2015)

Anilkumar529 said:


> I will buy Intex Smart Phone Aqua i5HD for sure and will make a review for you guyzz. I heared that it is low cost and performance was too good. Hoping to be mine in 2 months..:angel:

Click to collapse



Dude I just bought Coolpad Dazen 1 from Snapdeal for my father. Amazing phone with 2gb ram, 4g lte, SD 410 64-bit, awesome battery backup at just Rs.5,999/-. I think it's the best phone under Rs.8k right now.

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## eng3 (Aug 30, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Glad you enjoyed the video. Well technically you are looking for the "perfect" smartphone since "perfect" is how you define it. Looking back at your list I agree that 1 isn't limiting at all. 2 is somewhat limiting. 3 is kind of a mixed bag as most phones that have screen sizes ranging from 4.0-4.5 inches are older, while screen sizes of 4.6-4.9 inches never had much time to catch on.  Also you forgot to include the use of fanny packs at the end j/k. 4 is somewhat limiting. I was under the impress that you were only looking at flagship cameras since it is one of your most used features. However, it seems that you just want a camera that is better than the current one you have correct? 5 is also somewhat limiting, however, it depends on how many roms, kernels, custom tweaks, and etc do you expect to have. Lastly, for 6-7 it's actually flipped around. MicroSD is more common than removable battery.
> 
> *That's the whole point of me getting a new phone.  So limiting to phones from this year I guess*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think my new phone needs to be as new as possible or at least late-2014,2015.  My current phone came out in mid 2013 so if I get a end-2013 phone, there's pretty much no upgrade.

Yes I forgot about the fanny pack, but I was sort of serious.  The 5" or larger phones are very popular these days, it seems like everyone has one, but I feel like I'm missing something when it comes it how guys carry it around.  I see the guy with a belt clip every now and then and it's big enough to look like a fanny pack.  Otherwise, I have no idea how guys carry these things around.

I guess I don't know the difference between a "flagship" camera and a "modern" camera.  I guess basically something that can take good photos in low light.  Unless my subject and my hands are perfectly still, all my current low light photos are blurry.  There's also a decent lag that has existed on my phone ever since I got off the HTC stock rom.  As for popularity, I don't need the phone so popular that there's dozens of roms to try.  I'd really just need the phone to get rooted and one or two roms (ie. cyanogenmod, pacman) and for the roms to keep coming as new android versions come out.   That helps the phone last longer.

I'm thinking maybe I'll just wait another year (or til my phone breaks) and see if there's a Galaxy 6 mini, or One mini 3, etc.


----------



## gezafisch (Aug 30, 2015)

eng3 said:


> I think my new phone needs to be as new as possible or at least late-2014,2015.  My current phone came out in mid 2013 so if I get a end-2013 phone, there's pretty much no upgrade.
> 
> Yes I forgot about the fanny pack, but I was sort of serious.  The 5" or larger phones are very popular these days, it seems like everyone has one, but I feel like I'm missing something when it comes it how guys carry it around.  I see the guy with a belt clip every now and then and it's big enough to look like a fanny pack.  Otherwise, I have no idea how guys carry these things around.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to say this, and I very well may be wrong, but I don't think we will see a sub 5.2 in screen for at least 2 more years. People just love their big screens to much.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 30, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> Sorry to say this, and I very well may be wrong, but I don't think we will see a sub 5.2 in screen for at least 2 more years. People just love their big screens to much.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



 Unfortunately that's the case, but I hope you're wrong because I think the 4.3 size to 5.2 is the absolute best and perfect size in my opinion. I have a Sony Xperia Z3 compact and love it, but I would like a slightly larger screen HOWEVER nothing more than 5.2. I had a Motorola prior to this that was 5.2 and think it was perfect. I want to be able to put my phone in my back pocket.


----------



## Jeik (Aug 30, 2015)

alwaysbelieve1 said:


> Unfortunately that's the case, but I hope you're wrong because I think the 4.3 size to 5.2 is the absolute best and perfect size in my opinion. I have a Sony Xperia Z3 compact and love it, but I would like a slightly larger screen HOWEVER nothing more than 5.2. I had a Motorola prior to this that was 5.2 and think it was perfect. I want to be able to put my phone in my back pocket.

Click to collapse




You put 400$+ frail tech in the back pocket? 
You really like living on the edge. xD

I would never put anything in my back pocket for a few reasons:
1.The expensive toy is out of my sight.
2.I could easily forget about it and sit on it.
3.If I fall on my behind,it would be like "Schrödinger's cat"

Anyhow...
I am quite positive that my next device is a Xperia...most likely the M5.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Aug 30, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> You put 400$+ frail tech in the back pocket?
> You really like living on the edge. xD
> 
> I would never put anything in my back pocket for a few reasons:
> ...

Click to collapse



 Ha ha yes, but I do a lot of standing and I'm in the habit of taking out whenever I sit down. I also have a tempered glass screen protector on it which has done wonders for protection. I don't ever just sit down without taking it out. I also don't make a habit of falling on my rear as I'm walking. LOL

The M5 looks pretty much identical to my Sony Xperia Z3 Compact except witha 5 inch screen rather than 4.6. Everything else looks pretty close to the same so it would not be really an upgrade for me. I need something a little bit grander. My eye is on the smaller Nexus 2015 device that's coming out. I'm going to wait and see what it's confirmed an official stats are... then make my choice.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 31, 2015)

eng3 said:


> I think my new phone needs to be as new as possible or at least late-2014,2015.  My current phone came out in mid 2013 so if I get a end-2013 phone, there's pretty much no upgrade.
> 
> Yes I forgot about the fanny pack, but I was sort of serious.  The 5" or larger phones are very popular these days, it seems like everyone has one, but I feel like I'm missing something when it comes it how guys carry it around.  I see the guy with a belt clip every now and then and it's big enough to look like a fanny pack.  Otherwise, I have no idea how guys carry these things around.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Actuallly, your phone came out mid 2012, but I see your point. Most the phones I included in the list are mid 2014 and above. I see most people putting it in their back pocket. One of my friends put his 5 in phone in his front pocket, and I cringe every time he sits down lol.  The only real difference between a flaghship and modern camera is that flaghship camera's are usually the best of the best, and that's about it. I think only the S4 mini has a ton of rom support. I'm thinking they me be both. As I said before I hoping the Z5c is has the same display size and comes to verizon .


----------



## eng3 (Aug 31, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Actuallly, your phone came out mid 2012, but I see your point. Most the phones I included in the list are mid 2014 and above. I see most people putting it in their back pocket. One of my friends put his 5 in phone in his front pocket, and I cringe every time he sits down lol.  The only real difference between a flaghship and modern camera is that flaghship camera's are usually the best of the best, and that's about it. I think only the S4 mini has a ton of rom support. I'm thinking they me be both. As I said before I hoping the Z5c is has the same display size and comes to verizon .

Click to collapse



You're right, it was 2012.  I think I'll just keep waiting for the next round of phones.  Eventually, if the "perfect" phone doesnt come around, either my current one will break or get too slow/run out of memory for the new stuff and force me into an upgrade.


----------



## eruben (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm choosing between Huawei P8 vs Huawei Honor 7 vs OnePlus 2. Any help would be really appreciated))

Especially I'm interested in custom ROm development.


----------



## mwedo (Aug 31, 2015)

Honor 7. Much cheaper than P8, yet equally same or even better considering specs and there's also an awesome camera (Sony's IMX230 sensor). Video recording is not that good but it will be fixed with an update. OP2 is meh.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## eruben (Aug 31, 2015)

And why is it better than OP2? You think there will be mich development on H7?


----------



## eng3 (Aug 31, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> ...I see most people putting it in their back pocket. One of my friends put his 5 in phone in his front pocket, and I cringe every time he sits down lol. ...

Click to collapse



I forgot to comment about the pocket thing.  It's ironic its so big that you cringe when he sits down with it in his front pocket where I cringe when I see someone sitting down with a phone in their back pocked (unless its a hot girl   ).  Aside from crushing the screen, its easy to fall out and get stolen.  Especially when more than half of it is sticking out.

I'd love to have a bigger screen too, but as a guy, it's not very useful if I have no way to carry it.  I just don't understand how other people deal with it.  Maybe that's why so many people buy insurance for their phone and are constantly replacing it.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 1, 2015)

My 5" m8 fits fine in my front pocket. Better without the case on it but still fine without. Some of you must have really tight jeans I guess. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eng3 (Sep 1, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> My 5" m8 fits fine in my front pocket. Better without the case on it but still fine without. Some of you must have really tight jeans I guess.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



A 5" phone will fit in my front pocket as well but it does not feel comfortable.  It feels very tight and there's not much room for movement.  This is especially true if I need to crouch down .  With my current phone, I can slighting rearrange my pocket so it sits more on the side of my leg versus the front area.  I have trouble doing this with my 5" phone.

The best way to describe it would be, with my current phone, someone looking at you can't tell you have a phone in there.  With a 5" phone, you can.  Also, I often stick my phone in my shirt pocket.  I can't fit a 5" phone at all in there as its too wide.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 1, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> My 5" m8 fits fine in my front pocket. Better without the case on it but still fine without. Some of you must have really tight jeans I guess.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I couldn't have a 5.5 screen size device it really interferes with my muffin top and skinny jeans ask @force70 he'll tell ya


----------



## eruben (Sep 1, 2015)

What about a choice between LG G4 and OnePlus 2? Does G4 still has overheating issue? I know much about specs but I would like to hear "human" opinion. Huawei Honor 7 is a choice too.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Sep 1, 2015)

eruben said:


> What about a choice between LG G4 and OnePlus 2? Does G4 still has overheating issue? I know much about specs but I would like to hear "human" opinion. Huawei Honor 7 is a choice too.

Click to collapse



I suggest one plus two 


H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## eruben (Sep 1, 2015)

mwedo said:


> Honor 7. Much cheaper than P8, yet equally same or even better considering specs and there's also an awesome camera (Sony's IMX230 sensor). Video recording is not that good but it will be fixed with an update. OP2 is meh.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802

Click to collapse





hoogaboogaboo said:


> I suggest one plus two
> 
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO

Click to collapse



Thank you. Any reason or just because?


----------



## €D. (Sep 1, 2015)

I'd like to see Project Ara coming soon


----------



## istperson (Sep 1, 2015)

eruben said:


> And why is it better than OP2? You think there will be mich development on H7?

Click to collapse



The OP2 already has working cyanogenmod, while there probably won't be any official AOSP based ROM for the Honor, as the Kirin SOC is not very open source.


----------



## hoogaboogaboo (Sep 1, 2015)

eruben said:


> Thank you. Any reason or just because?

Click to collapse



One plus two provides 4 gb ram n also a fingerprint sensor, while lg g4 is just a brand name.
I think op2 is  Future proof as well. 

H00GaB00gAboO


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 1, 2015)

hoogaboogaboo said:


> One plus two provides 4 gb ram n also a fingerprint sensor, while lg g4 is just a brand name.
> I think op2 is  Future proof as well.
> 
> H00GaB00gAboO

Click to collapse


@eruben 

I disagree. The lg g4 is much better although I'd advise the s6. Future proof is a joke in this word of rapidly advancing technology. The g4 has better hardware, better support, better and less laggy ui, better camera, and no annoying invite system. Also, lg is likely to give android updates longer than 1plus. 1plus is notorious for bad customer support and personally, I don't trust them. Also the g4 has a much larger dev community

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## eruben (Sep 1, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> @eruben
> 
> I disagree. The lg g4 is much better although I'd advise the s6. Future proof is a joke in this word of rapidly advancing technology. The g4 has better hardware, better support, better and less laggy ui, better camera, and no annoying invite system. Also, lg is likely to give android updates longer than 1plus. 1plus is notorious for bad customer support and personally, I don't trust them. Also the g4 has a much larger dev community
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Thank you. And what about Honor 7 in this comparison? And another question, doesnt G4 has overheating issue?


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 1, 2015)

Hey guys ....


Which is better the SG J5 or the lumia 640xl ???


----------



## Cooldato (Sep 1, 2015)

eruben said:


> What about a choice between LG G4 and OnePlus 2? Does G4 still has overheating issue? I know much about specs but I would like to hear "human" opinion. Huawei Honor 7 is a choice too.

Click to collapse



G4 all the way. Dont even compare G4 to OPT please  OPT lacks of some really needed features. And costs the same as G4, this must be a joke. The ONLY thing that OPT might have better than G4 - can be battery and nothing else.
G4's only screen-colours-camera costs the whole Oneplus Two 


eruben said:


> Thank you. And what about Honor 7 in this comparison? And another question, doesnt G4 has overheating issue?

Click to collapse



Nope, 3 of my friends are using G4 and none of them complained yet about overheating.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 1, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hey guys ....
> 
> 
> Which is better the SG J5 or the lumia 640xl ???

Click to collapse




J5


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 1, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> J5

Click to collapse



Why ?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 1, 2015)

Because it is an Android, not Windows mobile. It is also better for me as I am not a fan of Lumia and they have poor community/support, no custom roms and the J5 is all the opposite.


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 1, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Because it is an Android, not Windows mobile. It is also better for me as I am not a fan of Lumia and they have poor community/support, no custom roms and the J5 is all the opposite.

Click to collapse



I'm prefer the windows phone because it isn't lag and it has better performance than android and it has the basic programmes which I needed and the kaspersky company said that android is more safer than android .

That is my point of view and I respect your opinion .....


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 1, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hey guys ....
> 
> 
> Which is better the SG J5 or the lumia 640xl ???

Click to collapse



Depends on if you going for Android or Windows Phone. Both are pretty similar spec wise with the exception of the camera (it seems better on the J5 but mp doesn't tell everything). 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------




sa-ra said:


> I'm prefer the windows phone because it isn't lag and it has better performance than android and it has the basic programmes which I needed and the kaspersky company said that android is more safer than android .
> 
> That is my point of view and I respect your opinion .....

Click to collapse



Looks like you made your choice already lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Sep 2, 2015)

eng3 said:


> A 5" phone will fit in my front pocket as well but it does not feel comfortable.  It feels very tight and there's not much room for movement.  This is especially true if I need to crouch down .  With my current phone, I can slighting rearrange my pocket so it sits more on the side of my leg versus the front area.  I have trouble doing this with my 5" phone.
> 
> The best way to describe it would be, with my current phone, someone looking at you can't tell you have a phone in there.  With a 5" phone, you can.  Also, I often stick my phone in my shirt pocket.  I can't fit a 5" phone at all in there as its too wide.

Click to collapse



 I put my Sony Xperia Z3 compact in my back pocket and it doesn't stick out at all. It fully fits in the pocket perfectly without feeling too tight or restricting anything. I think the perfect size phone is between 4.6 and 5.0. For me that's perfect. I'm looking at the smaller of the two new Nexus 2015 models Or the Sony Xperia M... Although that's not much of an upgrade from what I currently have so I'm not really sure yet. The main reason I was going to Nexus is because it's Nexus and I know that it will always have the latest and greatest software for it. One thing I do not like about the Sony Xperia Z3 contact is that the speakers are not very loud unless you are rooted and modify them, which I am, but I wish the speaker was very loud. It's quite ironic that a Sony machine is not that loud.


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> Thank you. And what about Honor 7 in this comparison? And another question, doesnt G4 has overheating issue?

Click to collapse



The g4 doesn't have any overheat issues. Also, I don't know much about the honor 7, but the g4, IMHO , is the second best phone on the market right now, the s6 being no. 1

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## cheesyfello (Sep 2, 2015)

Is the Samsung s5 mini any good????


----------



## eruben (Sep 2, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> The g4 doesn't have any overheat issues. Also, I don't know much about the honor 7, but the g4, IMHO , is the second best phone on the market right now, the s6 being no. 1
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



What's so special about S6? I'm finally getting rid of my S3 with it's small battery and endless source problems won't allowing to use use some nice custom roms without problems. So why S6 really?


----------



## vesu (Sep 2, 2015)

I just wish some manufacturer makes decent phone with the shape and size of original Moto G. Maybe 4.7" 1080p screen, good soc, camera and battery life in round rubbery coated shell. :thumbup:


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 2, 2015)

vesu said:


> I just wish some manufacturer makes decent phone with the shape and size of original Moto G. Maybe 4.7" 1080p screen, good soc, camera and battery life in round rubbery coated shell. :thumbup:

Click to collapse



That would be great. However, it looks like Sony is the only company taking the sub 5 in market seriously.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 03:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 AM ----------




cheesyfello said:


> Is the Samsung s5 mini any good????

Click to collapse



It seems pretty good, however, I'd go with the S4 mini as there's a ton of custom ROM support.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eruben (Sep 2, 2015)

So after searches and imagining that Honor 7, G4, OP2 and S6 has same price I'm going to stick with S6. Any final ideas?))


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> So after searches and imagining that Honor 7, G4, OP2 and S6 has same price I'm going to stick with S6. Any final ideas?))

Click to collapse



Honor 7 is around 380$

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jeik (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> So after searches and imagining that Honor 7, G4, OP2 and S6 has same price I'm going to stick with S6. Any final ideas?))

Click to collapse




Well... If you are a Samsung fan-boy,I can't make you change your mind.

I dislike Samsung,and if I had to buy a Samsung device,the only one would be the Note 5.

Other than that,I would go for the Z4/Z3+, G4 and OP2. 
Samsung is horrible with its source release,so I am sure you know that ROMs will be delayed,and that KNOX will possibly smack the crap out of you when you try to do basic things like rooting. 

Wait,wait...S6 and OP2 have same price? xD
There is a 300$ difference between OP2 and the cheapest version of the S6.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## eruben (Sep 2, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> Well... If you are a Samsung fan-boy,I can't make you change your mind.
> 
> I dislike Samsung,and if I had to buy a Samsung device,the only one would be the Note 5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I said imagining the prices are the same. Just it's not a priority parameter for me now.

I know Samsung problems and I'm really not a fan of it. But what would you suggest? I can get OP2 but it has it's own problems. G4 is simply ugly plus SD810 problems. So I would really appreciate listening to some ideas why to buy OP or LG from you.

P.S. Z4 is not available yet and I really not going to wait. I was waiting whole year for Z3, then G4, then OP...and it was all the disappointment.


----------



## Geordie Affy (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> What's so special about S6? I'm finally getting rid of my S3 with it's small battery and endless source problems won't allowing to use use some nice custom roms without problems. So why S6 really?

Click to collapse



Going to get rid of my S3 aswell soon. Just waiting on getting my hand on the Moto X Style [emoji7] .

Sent from S3 via Tapatalk App.


----------



## Jeik (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> Well, I said imagining the prices are the same. Just it's not a priority parameter for me now.
> 
> I know Samsung problems and I'm really not a fan of it. But what would you suggest? I can get OP2 but it has it's own problems. G4 is simply ugly plus SD810 problems. So I would really appreciate listening to some ideas why to buy OP or LG from you.
> 
> P.S. Z4 is not available yet and I really not going to wait. I was waiting whole year for Z3, then G4, then OP...and it was all the disappointment.

Click to collapse



OP2 has its own issues(bugs mostly because its ROM IS YOUNG-bugs will be fixes with time),but it will last the longest when it comes to software.
The G4 is to me an excellent phone,and it has the SnapDragon 808,not 810,meaning that it doesnt overheat. I have the G2 atm,and I can say that if the g4 is logically better,it is surely PERFECT. And,if I am correct,the G4s bootloader can be unlocked OFFICIALLY.

The Z3+ is available,but has the SD810. .____.
Still,I am personally not a gamer,since I HAVE A GAMER PC TO PLAY GAMES,and if I do,I only play PacMan 256 if I am seriously bored(also highly unlikely).

The Z3,LG G4 and OP2 can fully utilize AOSP with the nav bar(complete,perfect UI),and Samsung cant(I hated AOSP on my S3 because it was imperfect!)

To me,the priority is,to me:
1.Xperia Z3(because of the body and features which make me drool)
2.LG G4(a good phone,and you can cover its body with custom skins/cases if you seriously dislike that pretty body)
3.Samsung S6(the phone is seriously good,my friend let me use it for 1 day,but DO have the KNOX in mind)
4.OP2(a good phone,"immortal" when it comes to software support,and a low price)


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> OP2 has its own issues(bugs mostly because its ROM IS YOUNG-bugs will be fixes with time),but it will last the longest when it comes to software.
> The G4 is to me an excellent phone,and it has the SnapDragon 808,not 810,meaning that it doesnt overheat. I have the G2 atm,and I can say that if the g4 is logically better,it is surely PERFECT. And,if I am correct,the G4s bootloader can be unlocked OFFICIALLY.
> 
> The Z3+ is available,but has the SD810. .____.
> ...

Click to collapse


@eruben

S6's and all other Samsung devices are easily rooted. But it does void the warranty. Why should Samsung replace your phone if you broke it doing something that you know is dangerous?

IMO lg and Samsung provide better software support than OP. 

I think that the s6 is better than the g4 because it has better hardware. Also I personally like touchwiz better than optimus. 

I don't know much about Sony phones but I do know that the s6 is superior to the z3 in everything except for battery life. Like seriously, Sony's battery lives are AMAZING! anyhow, I don't think I would buy a phone just over battery life.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## eruben (Sep 2, 2015)

@gezafisch, @themarionette, guys, thanks a lot for your opinion. What do you think of Honor 7?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Sep 2, 2015)

eruben said:


> @gezafisch, @themarionette, guys, thanks a lot for your opinion. What do you think of Honor 7?

Click to collapse



Excellent for the price and also it has every required feature,A 20 mp amazing camera,fingerprint sensor,good looks,super processor etc.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## eruben (Sep 2, 2015)

Cyanandroid said:


> Excellent for the price and also it has every required feature,A 20 mp amazing camera,fingerprint sensor,good looks,super processor etc.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



So imagining it has same price with S6. Is it better? Specs on paper not always count.


----------



## Batfink33 (Sep 2, 2015)

Z5 premium, a 4k display with an S810 sounds like a disaster waiting to happen! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeik (Sep 2, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> @eruben
> 
> S6's and all other Samsung devices are easily rooted. But it does void the warranty. Why should Samsung replace your phone if you broke it doing something that you know is dangerous?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are people who arent hardware hunters. 

And you are comparing apples and pears. Each OEM provides different things.

Samsung has an amazing AMOLED screen and the fingerprint scanner,and it is "compatible" with the most people.  SONY is waterproof,has an excellent camera,supports SD cards,its OS is clean and its body design is the most premium-looking out there. LG has the laser focus,and overall nice build quallity.

SONY is MY FAVORITE,and to ME,the lack of SDcard,waterproof certificate and exquisite body/OS design is the thing which shoves the S6 away. 

I am not saying that Samsung is bad,but this is MY dream combination:The Xperia Z line phone,the Samsung Note line phablet,Samsung Note line tablet.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Sep 2, 2015)

I might seriously not buy a phone anymore! I hate new phones (((


----------



## eldoggor (Sep 2, 2015)

LG G4 or Xperia Z3? Need the best camera and slow motion recording feature. Thanks


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 2, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> LG G4 or Xperia Z3? Need the best camera and slow motion recording feature. Thanks

Click to collapse



G4

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## DaddyDiggz612 (Sep 3, 2015)

My next phone is the s6.


----------



## rookie12 (Sep 3, 2015)

Nexus 5 2015 and oneplus 2


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 3, 2015)

Batfink33 said:


> Z5 premium, a 4k display with an S810 sounds like a disaster waiting to happen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nah. The 810 was already able to handle 4K displays, and Sony is very good at optimizing battery. I'm just glad they kept the Z5 compact at 4.6 inches, and 720p because performance should be phenomenonal without throttling.

Sent from my YP-G1 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Noam1981 (Sep 3, 2015)

asus zenfone 2


----------



## 1iam5mith (Sep 3, 2015)

Getting bored of my G4 and want to change. I have been looking at the Meizu MX5 and Oppo R7 Plus. 

I have a wish list: 
1. AMOLED display 
2. Minimum 1080p display
3. Wireless charging
4. Fast charging
5. NFC
6. Finger print scanner
7. 3100mAh battery minimum
8. Dual sim


I haven't found anything that can tick all those boxes 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronaldinhomessi 10 (Sep 3, 2015)

*HTC ONE E9+ Or HTC Desire Eye*

Hey man ,,...if you see this please help me...
Im stuck between HTC One E9+ and HTC desire EYE.....

Whose battery backup is better in turns of moderte use and can I trust the new media tech X10 processor !?

Thank you......Please help


----------



## francescb (Sep 3, 2015)

*[Q] New phone ≤ 4.5"; good camera?*

Hello,

Currently I own a Xiaomi redmi note. Although, lastly, I've got into running, so this phone is quite big for this activity and I would like to adquire a new phone which can be more suitable for this and also daily usage. The requirements that it should meet are:


Not a really big phone with a screen of 4 - 4.5"
Good camera, since I love to take shots of nature (mainly landscapes)
Good battery, if it's possible more than 3000mah 
 If it's possible less than 300$

Thank you!


----------



## Smokey Woody (Sep 3, 2015)

*Need recommendations for a new phone.*

Well I pretty much need a recommendation for a new phone that can easily get rooted and the boot loader unlocked. Right now I have the Galaxy Note 4 through Verizon and this phone is completely locked down other then temporary root but would rather not deal with the fuss. The only phones that I have had are the Galaxy S3, Galaxy S5, and the Note 4. Just looking something so I don't have to have a phone without more of the cool features that it could have. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## sevichenko (Sep 3, 2015)

maybe a meize m2


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 3, 2015)

1iam5mith said:


> Getting bored of my G4 and want to change. I have been looking at the Meizu MX5 and Oppo R7 Plus.
> 
> I have a wish list:
> 1. AMOLED display
> ...

Click to collapse




Xperia Z5 but it has no dual sim version


----------



## 1iam5mith (Sep 3, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Xperia Z5 but it has no dual sim version

Click to collapse



Or AMOLED display and wireless charging  

But the waterproof is nice


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 3, 2015)

Dude, Z5 has 4K display + dustproof + waterproof + fingerprint scanner. There WILL be a dualsim version too. Do your homework before posting  http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_z5_premium_with_worlds_first_4k_screen_unveiled-news-13808.php


----------



## 1iam5mith (Sep 3, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Dude, Z5 has 4K display

Click to collapse



Z5 premium has a 4k display, which is overkill. Yeah its gonna be amazing, but I would rather a 1080p AMOLED display and get better battery from it. 

For me, a 4k display at that size is gonna be a waste of battery life. The 810 chip has already had enough issues overheating, without now throwing in a ton more pixels and power hungry display!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 3, 2015)

1iam5mith said:


> Z5 premium has a 4k display, which is overkill.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, a 4k display at that size is gonna be a waste of battery life. The 810 chip has already had enough issues overheating, without now throwing in a ton more pixels and power hungry display!

Click to collapse




Don't know until I see it. Knowing SONY, I believe they know what they are doing and that they will implement the plasma TV's BRAVIA engine in this smartphone series. The CPU is less important than the GPU when it comes to image rendering, and the overheating will not be an issue because they tend to test their devices thoroughly before mass production. The only exception was the Xperia Z1's "camera sensor overheating" error and issue which was resolved via OTA software update. No such mistakes shall repeat again, I am most certain.


----------



## vmpz (Sep 3, 2015)

Nexus 7


----------



## vineet watson1999 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hey i have htc desire 820s and i have rooted it using kingo root and then taken over by kingroot so i am preety sure that not is not the best ways to do it but its ok. Now lets get to the point i want a cm 12 update so can u pls pm me the link for a stable rom.

Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using XDA Free mobile app.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 4, 2015)

vineet watson1999 said:


> Hey i have htc desire 820s and i have rooted it using kingo root and then taken over by kingroot so i am preety sure that not is not the best ways to do it but its ok. Now lets get to the point i want a cm 12 update so can u pls pm me the link for a stable rom.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 820s dual sim using XDA Free mobile app.

Click to collapse



Sure try searching your devices thread for one instead of trying to get your ten posts here where the subject is "what's your next smart phone what should I buy?"


----------



## navYgor (Sep 4, 2015)

*Sony Xperia for sure*

I've a Xperia M2, it's really great, so I think I will go for another Xperia, maybe a Z3, but it's expensive !

navYgor


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 4, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Sure try searching your devices thread for one instead of trying to get your ten posts here where the subject is "what's your next smart phone what should I buy?"

Click to collapse



+1. LOL


----------



## eldoggor (Sep 4, 2015)

Going from a Galaxy S3 to an used Nexus 5 would be an improve? I men camera and battery life?


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 4, 2015)

Better go for LG G2, it's cheaper, more customizable, tons of roms, great cam, great battery


----------



## Salpinx (Sep 5, 2015)

I need a new phone.
My last one was Motorola Razr I XT890. I've been using it for about 2 years and it was perfect for me... Then it died.
It should cost no more than 250$. The things I loved about XT890:
- Solid metal case and overall design. I don't like the plastic feel.
- Dimensions: 122.5 x 60.9 x 8.3 mm. Optimal for me, don't like to carry large objects in my pocket.
- Very reliable, it has never failed me before it died.
I would like to see these features in my new phone, with the internal specifications the best as they can be. I'm also looking for dual-sim. 
I'm interested in newer generations of Moto G. Are there better ones?


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 5, 2015)

Hello guys. ...

Which is better Sony Xperia Z2 or Oneplus One ?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 5, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> Hello guys. ...
> 
> Which is better Sony Xperia Z2 or Oneplus One ?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo

Click to collapse




Oneplus has no memory card slot, so Z2 is better for: card slot, camera, software dev, screen


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 5, 2015)

Salpinx said:


> I need a new phone.
> My last one was Motorola Razr I XT890. I've been using it for about 2 years and it was perfect for me... Then it died.
> It should cost no more than 250$. The things I loved about XT890:
> - Solid metal case and overall design. I don't like the plastic feel.
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto g are all plastic as far as I know. The moto x 2014 has a metal frame, but I'm not sure how cheap you can get one. My mom has one and she's happy with it other than the camera, but to be honest she never has good luck taking pictures. I can stand next to her with my m8 whcij everyone says has a terrible camera, and get a great pic of something she just took a blurry pic of.

Not sure about dual sim, can't find anything like that in my area.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sa-ra (Sep 5, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Oneplus has no memory card slot, so Z2 is better for: card slot, camera, software dev, screen

Click to collapse




 i know that the Sony Z2 overheat when recording at 4k


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 5, 2015)

sa-ra said:


> i know that the Sony Z2 overheat when recording at 4k

Click to collapse




Every phone tends to overheat when taking 15+ minutes of 4k video, regardless of the chipset. If 4k over 15 minutes is essential to you, you won't be happy with your budget


----------



## tonydd (Sep 5, 2015)

I traded my 1p1 for the lg g3 and loved it.  The bezel cracked and I sold it.  I'm using a backup galaxy core lte for now.  I was thinking about moto x play but doesn't seem like it takes good motion pictures and is quite thick.

Unless I can find a Sony z3/compact I'm going back to lg g3. Seem like a good decision?


----------



## sergialess (Sep 5, 2015)

My wife and me are both about to get LG G3. I hope it is a nice phone. 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## autokiller677 (Sep 5, 2015)

Probably Cityman or Talkman


----------



## ThaHawk (Sep 6, 2015)

*A Spec'ed out Slider*

I wont hold my breath on it but I would certainly love to have an upgraded Droid 4 with the latest specs. 
Pipe dream !?!


----------



## Hillium (Sep 7, 2015)

*Need all of your suggestions.*

Hi guys  . I need your suggestions. I’m just thinking to buy a new android phone. So, can you please suggest which phone will be better ?


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 7, 2015)

sergialess said:


> My wife and me are both about to get LG G3. I hope it is a nice phone.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



It's a great phone but the s5 is better IMO

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## s8freak (Sep 7, 2015)

gezafisch said:


> It's a great phone but the s5 is better IMO
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



+1 I have both S5 is a great device


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Sep 7, 2015)

Yep S5 is great


[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## saeeds2000 (Sep 7, 2015)

Next nexus phone maybe


----------



## wontongo (Sep 7, 2015)

I have an Verizon S4 running Hyperdrive ROM. I'm switching to ATT and when I do I may want to switch phones, or I may try my hand at unlocking this one.  

Requirements:
Replaceable Battery
Micro SD slot
32gb onboard
Root Access
International

What's the best phone available right now that also has the most development going on?


----------



## Hav0c89 (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello everybody. I have to find a substitute for my i9100. I can spend 300€ maximum and I'm looking for something with a great community (I love tinkering with custom roms, like I used to do with my i9100 - and i9100 are still developed!). What would you suggest to me?


----------



## RazorPT (Sep 8, 2015)

Most probably the Nexus 5 2015, after having a nexus i think i will never stop being a Nexus Owner, for a developing purposes is a must!.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 8, 2015)

wontongo said:


> I have an Verizon S4 running Hyperdrive ROM. I'm switching to ATT and when I do I may want to switch phones, or I may try my hand at unlocking this one.
> 
> Requirements:
> Replaceable Battery
> ...

Click to collapse



International S5 or TMO S5 excellent device DON'T get an AT&T S5 the bootloader is locked tight.


----------



## xclass1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Stable*

I need a phone which will be in a weather balloon, collecting data and giving a Wi-Fi hotspot. This means it will have to be stable, no apps unexpectedly stop, rugged and it has to have a good battery life. I don't care about the specs, but, it also should have a microSD card slot.
Thanks.


----------



## gezafisch (Sep 8, 2015)

xclass1 said:


> I need a phone which will be in a weather balloon, collecting data and giving a Wi-Fi hotspot. This means it will have to be stable, no apps unexpectedly stop, rugged and it has to have a good battery life. I don't care about the specs, but, it also should have a microSD card slot.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



S5 or s6 active series. Great battery lives, rugged, and good specs.

Sent from a Galaxy far away


----------



## xclass1 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Retort*



gezafisch said:


> S5 or s6 active series. Great battery lives, rugged, and good specs.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy far away

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I had Galaxy's before.  They show me an unexpected failure notification almost every 30 minutes.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 8, 2015)

xclass1 said:


> Thanks, but I had Galaxy's before.  They show me an unexpected failure notification almost every 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



Really huh I've had every Galaxy S phone since the S2 up to and including the S6 Edge and I've NEVER seen that notification. 
That doesn't include the S4 mini my daughter had and the S4 and S5 active my son had or the S5 my wife has and none of them showed that notification either.


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Best all around phone for techies*

Hey guys, I'm new to XDA but I'm a big techie myself in which I like to add custom ROMs, things like that. So I just got the new Samsung S6 Edge+ and I'm really disappointed in the phone. Battery life is awful and out here in San Diego, the signal absolutely sucks big ones!!! So I've decided to take a step back and ask some of the coders and techies on here what they have now and what they suggest I try to pick up for an overall customizable phone with great battery life (possibly removable battey), good storage, great performance, and also good signal reception (possible dual antenna). I can still turn this new Samsung back in which I will do because for what I paid for it, its definitely not worth it. So I would greatly appreciate if someone could recommend a phone that I could go crazy with. I'm used to doing everything on a phone, ever messing around with the performance parameters. Even if if I have to get an older phone that someone recommends, thats fine or wait for another phone that is coming out. Ive heard alot about the Nubia Z9 and the OnePlus One. Thanks everyone.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 8, 2015)

xclass1 said:


> I need a phone which will be in a weather balloon, collecting data and giving a Wi-Fi hotspot. This means it will have to be stable, no apps unexpectedly stop, rugged and it has to have a good battery life. I don't care about the specs, but, it also should have a microSD card slot.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



For stability the HTC one m8 might be one of the best options. Has an SD card slot. Not the biggest battery but it performs not much worse than the LG g2 I had before, which is saying a lot. An external backup power bank might be  good idea for any phone in your usage.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Sep 9, 2015)

jtf8751 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to XDA but I'm a big techie myself in which I like to add custom ROMs, things like that. So I just got the new Samsung S6 Edge+ and I'm really disappointed in the phone. Battery life is awful and out here in San Diego, the signal absolutely sucks big ones!!! So I've decided to take a step back and ask some of the coders and techies on here what they have now and what they suggest I try to pick up for an overall customizable phone with great battery life (possibly removable battey), good storage, great performance, and also good signal reception (possible dual antenna). I can still turn this new Samsung back in which I will do because for what I paid for it, its definitely not worth it. So I would greatly appreciate if someone could recommend a phone that I could go crazy with. I'm used to doing everything on a phone, ever messing around with the performance parameters. Even if if I have to get an older phone that someone recommends, thats fine or wait for another phone that is coming out. Ive heard alot about the Nubia Z9 and the OnePlus One. Thanks everyone.

Click to collapse



Note 4 would be my vote...

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Sep 9, 2015)

jtf8751 said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to XDA but I'm a big techie myself in which I like to add custom ROMs, things like that. So I just got the new Samsung S6 Edge+ and I'm really disappointed in the phone. Battery life is awful and out here in San Diego, the signal absolutely sucks big ones!!! So I've decided to take a step back and ask some of the coders and techies on here what they have now and what they suggest I try to pick up for an overall customizable phone with great battery life (possibly removable battey), good storage, great performance, and also good signal reception (possible dual antenna). I can still turn this new Samsung back in which I will do because for what I paid for it, its definitely not worth it. So I would greatly appreciate if someone could recommend a phone that I could go crazy with. I'm used to doing everything on a phone, ever messing around with the performance parameters. Even if if I have to get an older phone that someone recommends, thats fine or wait for another phone that is coming out. Ive heard alot about the Nubia Z9 and the OnePlus One. Thanks everyone.

Click to collapse



I had a OPO and it's an awesome device especially for the money
 You can get a mint one on Swappa for about $260
No removable battery and no Ex SD card slot but the Black Sandstone 64g is a great phone with a ton of development and great battery. 
One other thing that sucker is tough as nails all I had on mine was a tempered glass screen protector. 
Just my two cents.


----------



## darkstar765 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Between the OnePlus2 or MotoX Pure...Which has a better camera?*

Im debating between these two phones. Which do you think has a better camera? Thanks


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I had a OPO and it's an awesome device especially for the money
> You can get a mint one on Swappa for about $260
> No removable battery and no Ex SD card slot but the Black Sandstone 64g is a great phone with a ton of development and great battery.
> One other thing that sucker is tough as nails all I had on mine was a tempered glass screen protector.
> Just my two cents.

Click to collapse



Thanks, how is the signal reception on the OPO? 

I will look into the Note 4 for sure. Looks like the Verizon is the best network out here.


----------



## force70 (Sep 9, 2015)

jtf8751 said:


> Thanks, how is the signal reception on the OPO?
> 
> I will look into the Note 4 for sure. Looks like the Verizon is the best network out here.

Click to collapse



The verizon BL is locked tighter than a drum...if you like to flash stay away. 

sent from Canada via my Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 09:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




darkstar765 said:


> Im debating between these two phones. Which do you think has a better camera? Thanks

Click to collapse



Between the note 4 and OPO?  Hands down the note 4.

sent from Canada via my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Sep 9, 2015)

jtf8751 said:


> Thanks, how is the signal reception on the OPO?
> 
> I will look into the Note 4 for sure. Looks like the Verizon is the best network out here.

Click to collapse



Signal was comparable to my Samsung S5 but I'm in central california it all depends. I didn't have a problem with dropped calls or anything

---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------




force70 said:


> The verizon BL is locked tighter than a drum...if you like to flash stay away.
> 
> sent from Canada via my Nexus 6 or Note 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Locked down bootloader with N4 compared to unlockable and rootable OPO with tons of development? ?? OPO hands down.
Especially for the fantastic price 
I dumped wife's N4 she hated it


----------



## Yary12 (Sep 9, 2015)

What is quality of sound while listening to music on headphones in OPO in comparison to note 4?


----------



## s8freak (Sep 9, 2015)

Yary12 said:


> What is quality of sound while listening to music on headphones in OPO in comparison to note 4?

Click to collapse



There's several flashable mods for the OPO and Viper mod as well 
If you want the N4 it's a great device but you'll pay a bunch more money and depending on the carrier zero dev support due to no root and locked bootloader. 
If you're cool with that and have the money the N4 is a superior device.
That being said if you're into tons of mods, Roms and continuous dev support and on a budget OPO can't be beat.
It's a beast


----------



## bingo6104 (Sep 9, 2015)

I think it's time to get a new phone.
What are some good suggestions for a easy rootable and flashable phone.
I like my note 2 with my zero lemon extended battery. After all these issues I just had with the os getting corrupted and I can't install recovery now has got me wanting a new phone.

So what are some suggested on a good device that has plenty of rooms and support? I was looking at the  opo but you can't change the battery and I'd like to upgrade the battery on the new device .

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## banshee28 (Sep 9, 2015)

I am going to finally upgrade my N5...i just ordered the X pure. For me it has the best combination of price, performance features, style options,  etc.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuiCunha (Sep 9, 2015)

Im waiting for official launch for Nexus devices. It will be in 29th september.


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> There's several flashable mods for the OPO and Viper mod as well
> If you want the N4 it's a great device but you'll pay a bunch more money and depending on the carrier zero dev support due to no root and locked bootloader.
> If you're cool with that and have the money the N4 is a superior device.
> That being said if you're into tons of mods, Roms and continuous dev support and on a budget OPO can't be beat.
> It's a beast

Click to collapse



Thank you everyone. I definitely want to be able to mod and such. But again, I want to be able to  have a phone with good signal and great performance. You guys see any lag at all when using your mods and apps that are memory or cpu hogs?  I don't mind giving a little more money if you guys have another phone in mind that's a little more expensive. I'll definitely  check it out. But unfortunately looks like like verizon has the best LTE network here in San Diego so not sure what to do. I'll have to buy a phone unlocked separately but sacrifice faster speeds.  Thanks guys, I love all the opinions.


----------



## babsmatter (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi Guys!
Am getting Z ultra around 12,000rs (200$) and my use is most of the browsing ,streaming videos and frequent calls.Over the years have spent lot of money on mobile devices and I dont feel like doing so anymore.I just wanted to know is it worth to buy this device in 2015 and howz the overall user experience,lack of led flash does annoy me a bit.Also am looking for Xiaomi Mi3 and I know both these devices have come of age but still I want to give it a shot,Please give your valuable feedbacks,Regards.


----------



## bingo6104 (Sep 9, 2015)

Soooo opinions on the best hassle free phone to root and run rooms ?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 9, 2015)

Also guys, how does the OPO compare to the Nexus 6 as far as modding and such. I hear it has great signal strength so just wondering from any nexus users out there. Thanks guys.


----------



## force70 (Sep 9, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Signal was comparable to my Samsung S5 but I'm in central california it all depends. I didn't have a problem with dropped calls or anything
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My N4 BL isnt locked 

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 9, 2015)

bingo6104 said:


> Soooo opinions on the best hassle free phone to root and run rooms ?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse




Nexus, SGS4, LG G2


----------



## s8freak (Sep 9, 2015)

force70 said:


> My N4 BL isnt locked
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



No doubt but he's not talking about a Canadian device


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G925A Rockin Xtrestolite and Wicked theme


----------



## mahesh911 (Sep 9, 2015)

babsmatter said:


> Hi Guys!
> Am getting Z ultra around 12,000rs (200$) and my use is most of the browsing ,streaming videos and frequent calls.Over the years have spent lot of money on mobile devices and I dont feel like doing so anymore.I just wanted to know is it worth to buy this device in 2015 and howz the overall user experience,lack of led flash does annoy me a bit.Also am looking for Xiaomi Mi3 and I know both these devices have come of age but still I want to give it a shot,Please give your valuable feedbacks,Regards.

Click to collapse



Is it a new phone..?  At 12k price z ultra is worth..since it launched at 42k 2 yrs ago.. Like u said no flash thing is a downside but z ultra set its a beautiful  phablet.. Has got lollipop update nd is strong for upcoming android updates..  U kno its features.. Its definitely worth..but its a big phone with 6.4inch display it won't fit into ur jeans nd if u manage to push it into ur jeans then u likely cause display issue or display damage..  Sony stopped all support nd u wont get any warranty..  Thats y the price is cheap.. So i say buy xperia Z1 at Rs16999 in amazon.in best buy for a sony smartphone..

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## babsmatter (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for your [email protected]'s a new phone and I love the big screens,my mind is also goin for ONE plus 1 but regarding it's issues am holding back.Anyways will look into Xperia Z1.


----------



## ArterialAntlion (Sep 10, 2015)

*Need new phone, which is good for me?*

I need a new phone:

I had:
DesireZ
Galaxy Note 1
Nokia 3410
Nokia n900

From the stability of the structure they were all nice. Except the n900 has a weak microusb port that ripped off the mainboard.
Batteries were utter crap in all of them.
CM was always buggy enough to annoy me.
Stock OSes were always full of unneeded crapware and had their stupid oddities.
I really love hardware qwerty keyboards.

I am without phone and need a new one.

That is stable, sturdy, without bullcrap (I like features but despise anti-features and annoying stuff), reasonable specs to run most stuff, I dont care at all about gaming, long battery life, high quality dsp and audio wiring, preferably a qwerty keyboard, nfc is nice but not necessary, I dont care about 4G as it only sucks my traffic faster, I really care about good software moddability, like CM and whatever android distros exist nowadays, that run on it without daily annoyances.

Does that exist?


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok so due an upgrade
Straight away had in my head nexus 5x
Then saw the oneplus 2 and started to think if there are any others similar

I'd rather have something with USB C and that mods easily with good features on as stock android as possible



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## benb1987 (Sep 10, 2015)

Got kind of an interesting problem here and that is I'm looking for a new phone on t mobile that I can take the cameras out of for work. I don't care about voiding the warranty but I also want a phone that is done what easy to open and has a good dev support for rooting and roms. Right now I'm thinking the nexus 5, one m8, or the g3. Any thoughts or other phones to look into?

Thanks, Ben


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

benb1987 said:


> Got kind of an interesting problem here and that is I'm looking for a new phone on t mobile that I can take the cameras out of for work. I don't care about voiding the warranty but I also want a phone that is done what easy to open and has a good dev support for rooting and roms. Right now I'm thinking the nexus 5, one m8, or the g3. Any thoughts or other phones to look into?
> 
> Thanks, Ben

Click to collapse



Steer clear of the g3, its a heap! Got one in my room. It lags like hell, crashes alot and the rom/hacking support is fairly lacking although it has improved alot its no nexus.
Just a heads up

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeik (Sep 10, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> Steer clear of the g3, its a heap! Got one in my room. It lags like hell, crashes alot and the rom/hacking support is fairly lacking although it has improved alot its no nexus.
> Just a heads up
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




With the fact that the g2 is amazing,the g3 has to be even better.
Every phone can be good in good hands,and if a flagship lags for you,you are doing something very wrong.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## zelendel (Sep 10, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> With the fact that the g2 is amazing,the g3 has to be even better.
> Every phone can be good in good hands,and if a flagship lags for you,you are doing something very wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



That is not the case.  Many so called flag ships lag out of the box.  Just look at most Samsung devices. They all have lag issues.


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> With the fact that the g2 is amazing,the g3 has to be even better.
> Every phone can be good in good hands,and if a flagship lags for you,you are doing something very wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



Do you own it? Have you used it?
The camera is awesome, the sound is decent, that's it. And that's on stock, the phone lags and randomly restarts. Stick it on cyanogen and its much better but can be buggy at times and the camera isn't as good as stock

You can improve things but its not great, I wouldn't even consider it anymore. I'm using a old as hell nexus 5 and its ten times better with half the specs

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeik (Sep 10, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> Do you own it? Have you used it?
> The camera is awesome, the sound is decent, that's it. And that's on stock, the phone lags and randomly restarts. Stick it on cyanogen and its much better but can be buggy at times and the camera isn't as good as stock
> 
> You can improve things but its not great, I wouldn't even consider it anymore. I'm using a old as hell nexus 5 and its ten times better with half the specs
> ...

Click to collapse




I have used it,one of my friends has it. He doesn't use anything custom,pure stock(no root either) and it works fine.
Doesnt the G3 have stock-based roms?


Actually,I had the same issue with the camera on AOSP with my G2,now with the modded NextCamera I can record in 4k and take excellent pics on AOSP roms(the quallity difference between AOSP and Stock rom pics is small).

But the camera issue is present on all devices using CM.

The only thing my G2(a upgraded Nexus 5) wins against the G3 at is battery life.

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## benb1987 (Sep 10, 2015)

Okay so no g3, what about the others?


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

What's your budget? Was you thinking about the old nexus 5?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## benb1987 (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, the old nexus 5. My budget is under 200 with the t mobile jump. Basically it is between the three phones I listed


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

If you want it for modding the nexus will always win, the m8 is probably a better phone if you like the sense stuff

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFire13 (Sep 10, 2015)

When I go home I'll take a Xiaomi Redmi Note 2. I think it's a very good phone :3


----------



## MonaSpencer (Sep 10, 2015)

*My Prefer*

I prefer u to Apple new iPhone 6S and iPhone 6S Plus. Now it's u'r choice.


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 10, 2015)

Nexus 6 or OPO or something else? Pretty much the two I've narrowed down to for modding, good reception and performance. I can't stand this samsung s6 edge+ anymore. Thanks.


----------



## Megan Rutix (Sep 10, 2015)

Many of the big names smartphones for 2015 include the introduction of the Galaxy S6 Samsung, LG and HTC One M9 G4 - We should also have a review unit of the Sony Xperia Z3 + very soon. However, we are still at the arrival of 7 iPhone (or iPhone 6S) and Samsung Galaxy Note 5 (which will launch alongside the Galaxy S6 plus), most expect new Nexus devices Google sometime, too.


----------



## tonydd (Sep 10, 2015)

The Marionette said:


> With the fact that the g2 is amazing,the g3 has to be even better.
> Every phone can be good in good hands,and if a flagship lags for you,you are doing something very wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.

Click to collapse



+1

I had this phone before selling it after I broke the bezel, awesome phone. Wife has the g2,  great too.


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 10, 2015)

You guys actually like the Nexus 6 over the OPO? I had the HTC m8 and didn't like it, it got very laggy. I'm looking to make a nice performing modded phone.


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 10, 2015)

jtf8751 said:


> You guys actually like the Nexus 6 over the OPO? I had the me and didn't like it, it got very laggy. I'm looking to make a nice performing nodded phone.

Click to collapse



I'd be looking for something with better autocorrect if I were you [emoji14]

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bendirkss (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm looking to downgrade my G3 to an M7. The G3 is to laggy

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bioexcel (Sep 11, 2015)

Use Samsung S6

Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 11, 2015)

bioexcel said:


> Use Samsung S6
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Touchwiz? Urrrrgh


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 11, 2015)

Lol sorry about that. I fixed it. So Nexus 6???


----------



## kvnjonathan70 (Sep 11, 2015)

Well if its abt budget phone .. Then k3 note is fine. I recently gifted it to my frd n he looks satisfied .. I owe 1+1 n nothing at its budget can compare spec n performance of oneplus,   but if u r not looking for these den Nexus or iPhone 6 is a good option


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 11, 2015)

The real question is oneplus 2 vs nexus 5x vs xiaomi mi5


----------



## barondebxl (Sep 11, 2015)

Getting the IPhone 6s. Sue me!

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf8751 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hmm I guess I thought the Nexus 5 would outperform the OPO with mods. I have one day left to take back myard s6  edge plus, so trying to decide what to buy. If anybody else has suggestions, please let me know. Remember,  I need good signal as well, so antennas are important.


----------



## monsterfingergames (Sep 11, 2015)

I've currently got the LG G2 which although seems to get pretty hot at the back when playing anything worth while seems to have a fair bit of power.

Looking into the LG G3, but it doesn't look like too much has changed, chances are my next phone will be an LG or a HTC, wouldn't touch a Samsung as they don't seem to have a lasting build quality in my opinion.


----------



## jason-tech-uk (Sep 11, 2015)

I've heard bits and pieces that the Snapdragon processor gets too hot under load and phones based upon competitors alternatives may be a better bet?


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 11, 2015)

monsterfingergames said:


> I've currently got the LG G2 which although seems to get pretty hot at the back when playing anything worth while seems to have a fair bit of power.
> 
> Looking into the LG G3, but it doesn't look like too much has changed, chances are my next phone will be an LG or a HTC, wouldn't touch a Samsung as they don't seem to have a lasting build quality in my opinion.

Click to collapse



My g3 use to get uncomfortably hot in the hand using the camera or under heavy wifi usage


----------



## monsterfingergames (Sep 11, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> My g3 use to get uncomfortably hot in the hand using the camera or under heavy wifi usage

Click to collapse



Yeah its weird, you would think they would rectify something like that before launch.


----------



## Praveen125 (Sep 11, 2015)

How is Asus zenfone 2 Laser. Its worth money or not???


Sent from my GT-S7562 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 11, 2015)

benb1987 said:


> Yeah, the old nexus 5. My budget is under 200 with the t mobile jump. Basically it is between the three phones I listed

Click to collapse



For $200 or less you can get a used LG G2. Better device in every way (except for amount of development) than the Nexus 5, and you don't have to burn your "jump"


----------



## benb1987 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks guys, I ended up getting the g3 because it was ready to take the cameras out for work.

Sent from my SM-N910T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Paski973 (Sep 11, 2015)

Nexus 6:good:


----------



## josip-k (Sep 11, 2015)

Got an s5 today and i can say that it's the best peace of hardware i ever had.  Only thing i don't like is the development this phone has, it deserves alot more. I stayed on the stock rom for about 20 minutes and then immediately flashed cyanogenmod because Touchwiz simply annoys me. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Sep 12, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Got an s5 today and i can say that it's the best peace of hardware i ever had.  Only thing i don't like is the development this phone has, it deserves alot more. I stayed on the stock rom for about 20 minutes and then immediately flashed cyanogenmod because Touchwiz simply annoys me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Only problem there is you lose the TW camera which is light years better than the CM camera.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## KrimsonHart (Sep 12, 2015)

Hello XDA!! after a couple of years using Huawei G700-U10, I am planning on buying a new phone  well within the budget range in India!! xD i would love to know your suggestions and I will soon post a few model numbers as well as and when I get them  but, this time, I wanna make sure I land my hands on the phone that has development running in XDA-The best developers ever


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Sep 12, 2015)

Get a nexus 5 or wait for the new nexuses. I think the nexus 5 is pretty cheap now on flipkart/amazon. Check both.

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## KrimsonHart (Sep 12, 2015)

Nexus!! yes, I had forgotten her <3


----------



## josip-k (Sep 12, 2015)

force70 said:


> Only problem there is you lose the TW camera which is light years better than the CM camera.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Maybe it is but i don't really care about the camera, i didn't take many pictures so far. But again, never had such a good camera [emoji14] 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aspot72 (Sep 12, 2015)

Have been used Sony for short time. Not impressed so going back to Samsung. Not decided yet, torn between Note 5 and S6 Edge +.


----------



## RollingThunder94 (Sep 12, 2015)

S5 with a ported S6 rom. Its the best. Didn't fall in love with the closed back on the S6, nor any Sd slot. This fix solves that. Hardware is only slightly better..


----------



## aspot72 (Sep 12, 2015)

RollingThunder94 said:


> S5 with a ported S6 rom. Its the best. Didn't fall in love with the closed back on the S6, nor any Sd slot. This fix solves that. Hardware is only slightly better..

Click to collapse



Actually you are right. I prefer the option to add memory card and change the battery. It's hard choice though... Missing the old times when you had option to choose from 3 devices only


----------



## istperson (Sep 12, 2015)

xclass1 said:


> Thanks, but I had Galaxy's before.  They show me an unexpected failure notification almost every 30 minutes.

Click to collapse



That's interesting, because I've had Galaxy Spica, S, S II, S3 and both my wife and I have Note 3s, my youngest daughter an Ace 3, and neither of these had any problems you wrote. Up and including the S5 these were the best phones, with lots of modding possibilities for those who like it.  Well, it stopped with the S6 and Note 5 phones, unfortunately.


----------



## svprm (Sep 12, 2015)

Can anyone suggest me good android phone with following features:
*CM Support
*Good Battery (at least long for whole day.)
*Decent Speaker
*Good Developer support


----------



## zelendel (Sep 12, 2015)

svprm said:


> Can anyone suggest me good android phone with following features:
> *CM Support
> *Good Battery (at least long for whole day.)
> *Decent Speaker
> *Good Developer support

Click to collapse



Kinda gotta choose between good developer support and cm support. 

You might be OK looking at a 1+1


----------



## s8freak (Sep 12, 2015)

svprm said:


> Can anyone suggest me good android phone with following features:
> *CM Support
> *Good Battery (at least long for whole day.)
> *Decent Speaker
> *Good Developer support

Click to collapse



OnePlusOne is an excellent device you can find a mint condition one on Swappa for round $260 American


----------



## svprm (Sep 13, 2015)

zelendel said:


> Kinda gotta choose between good developer support and cm support.
> 
> You might be OK looking at a 1+1

Click to collapse





s6freak said:


> OnePlusOne is an excellent device you can find a mint condition one on Swappa for round $260 American

Click to collapse



Thank you both for your suggestions.

Should i wait for OP2 or go with OP1?


----------



## ClawSpark (Sep 13, 2015)

*Suggest me a legacy device*

Can anyone recommend me budget phone to start porting? It can be a 3 year old device also. Kindly do not suggest nexus 4 or 5, because all roms are available for it.
Well, i was thinking of Sony Xperia Z, or the HTC One M7..
I live in India 

Please suggest.
Thank You!


----------



## s8freak (Sep 13, 2015)

svprm said:


> Thank you both for your suggestions.
> 
> Should i wait for OP2 or go with OP1?

Click to collapse



I really don't think the OP2 is all that much better than the OPO and I know the OPO is one heck of a device for the money


----------



## AqdhdZwty (Sep 13, 2015)

@ClawSpark

Try the new Motos maybe. And there arent many ROMs for the xaomis. 

If you're looking for old flagships then Sony/HTC are good.

[Moto E 2nd Gen 3G running CyanogenMod 12.1]


----------



## ClawSpark (Sep 13, 2015)

AqdhdZwty said:


> @ClawSpark
> 
> Try the new Motos maybe. And there arent many ROMs for the xaomis.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Motos and Xiaomis have almost all roms.
Will consider sony/htc. Welcome to any other suggestions

Thanks!


----------



## thomasmd (Sep 13, 2015)

Hello guys. I'm new here. I need advice from you which tablet should I buy. Tablets which I can buy are: Acer Iconia One B1-730 and Lenovo A7-10   These tablets are about same price in my country (low budget tablets, can't buy more expensive).  Why I choose Acer: because this model come with 16gb storage and 2x cams(5 and 2 mp)  Why I choose Lenovo: looking bigger (but both are 7inches), and I think it can be upgraded to 5.0 lollipop  and have gratis external keyboard and 16gb microSD in market  where I found it, but I don't like it because have very poor cam.

 FOR WHAT I WILL USE TABLET?: I'm starting  medical university this year so some of my books are eBooks (my anatomy atlas) so I need for reading, surfing and multimedia  (watchsome episodes) .
Which of these two is better?
Thanks.


----------



## Niro_ (Sep 13, 2015)

G4!!


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 13, 2015)

Is Jiayu F2 any good?


----------



## xDave7 (Sep 13, 2015)

Guys, I need some advice. My Galaxy S3 has to retire (or become more like a secondatry/fighter phone). 

I can't pick between these two: Nexus 5X and LG G4.

TBH, I really like the latter, except for one thing: the freaking display. Despite 2K being totally unnecessary on such a small screen, what concerns me the most is the battery drain. 

So, guys, do you have any suggestions?

P.S. The LG G4 now is around 400€


----------



## theBhav007 (Sep 13, 2015)

I've been using my HTC One m7 for a couple years now, and it has been great. But, I am deciding to get an android smartphone that has good build quality AND the best camera. Which phone should I get? I really like the aluminum on the HTC One phones, but samsung doesn't have all aluminum on its galaxy s6 phone :/

EDIT: Also, I like the size of the m7. I won't mind with something that is a tad bit bigger, but something much bigger like the moto x 2015 or nexus 6 is too much.


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 14, 2015)

thomasmd said:


> Hello guys. I'm new here. I need advice from you which tablet should I buy. Tablets which I can buy are: Acer Iconia One B1-730 and Lenovo A7-10   These tablets are about same price in my country (low budget tablets, can't buy more expensive).  Why I choose Acer: because this model come with 16gb storage and 2x cams(5 and 2 mp)  Why I choose Lenovo: looking bigger (but both are 7inches), and I think it can be upgraded to 5.0 lollipop  and have gratis external keyboard and 16gb microSD in market  where I found it, but I don't like it because have very poor cam.
> 
> FOR WHAT I WILL USE TABLET?: I'm starting  medical university this year so some of my books are eBooks (my anatomy atlas) so I need for reading, surfing and multimedia  (watchsome episodes) .
> Which of these two is better?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



The Acer seems better from what I've read on it. It beat the Lenovo A8-50 performance wise and the A8-50 has a better processor than the A7-10. Also I notice that it has a better screen too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droid2drummer (Sep 14, 2015)

DD is note 4. Im thinking about buying the axon.but i found a sweet .DNA...I buy and sell.  Found one for 40.00. Like brand new. Sexy machine. Might keep it and add to my collection. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N910P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello Guys I'm new here too. I need a Phone for watching Videos. I sometimes play games but not often.
I'm the owner of a Sony Xperia L. I want to look for a new smartphone, maybe you know which i should take.
I want a Smartphone:
About 5.5 inch(zoll) with Full HD
A very good batterie
Min. 16gb internal storage, with sd slot or 64gb internal without...
Min. 8mp camera
If possible, two sim slots, a fingerprint sensor and a removable batterie!

Price: 300€/350€ is my max. limit
Thanks for every answer, and sorry for my bad english, I'm from Germany... ￼


Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lolsunny (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it's oneplus two or xiaomi redmi note 2 or iphone 6s plus .


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 14, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Hello Guys I'm new here too. I need a Phone for watching Videos. I sometimes play games but not often.
> I'm the owner of a Sony Xperia L. I want to look for a new smartphone, maybe you know which i should take.
> I want a Smartphone:
> About 5.5 inch(zoll) with Full HD
> ...

Click to collapse



Zenfone 2, OnePlus One, LG G3, Note 3/4 off the top of my head. I believe all are in your price range as I had to convert dollars to euros. Also your English is fine .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## werdes (Sep 14, 2015)

*Advice*

Hello, I'm looking for smartphone with screen under 5" or even under 4,5". I was curious if there is anything cheaper than xperia z1 compact that's still worth buying. All I care about is good camera and cm support.

Thanks!


----------



## xDave7 (Sep 14, 2015)

Guys, I need some advice. My Galaxy S3 has to retire (or become more like a secondatry/fighter phone). 

I can't pick between these two: Nexus 5X and LG G4.

TBH, I really like the latter, except for one thing: the freaking display. Despite 2K being totally unnecessary on such a small screen, what concerns me the most is the battery drain. 

So, guys, do you have any suggestions?

P.S. The LG G4 now is around 400€


----------



## Lorenz15 (Sep 14, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Zenfone 2, OnePlus One, LG G3, Note 3/4 off the top of my head. I believe all are in your price range as I had to convert dollars to euros. Also your English is fine .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay thanks, i have to look but i think note 3/4 are 400€+...OnePlus One is difficult because of the invite system. I will look at zenfone 2 and lg g3!!

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Odenwälder (Sep 14, 2015)

Next Phone with specs of S5 and the Design of the Sony Z series.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 14, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Okay thanks, i have to look but i think note 3/4 are 400€+...OnePlus One is difficult because of the invite system. I will look at zenfone 2 and lg g3!!
> 
> Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You don't need an invite for the OPO it's the OP2 that does.
Invites are easy to come by nevertheless all you have to do is go to OP2 forums people give then away.
Plus if you're interested in the OPO you can find a used one in mint condition on Swappa for around $260 American 

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## TTenGG (Sep 15, 2015)

*something new*

currently using xperia z ultra i love big screen , planing get new phone iam wondering for something new should i move to IOS or stay to android , but i love flashing custom roms  hmmm


----------



## shoey63 (Sep 15, 2015)

TTenGG said:


> currently using xperia z ultra i love big screen , planing get new phone iam wondering for something new should i move to IOS or stay to android , but i love flashing custom roms  hmmm

Click to collapse



Hang around a bit for z5 Ultra. 
6.44" inch display,  4k resolution, Qualcomm's (yet to be released) Snapdragon 820 chipset, 23-megapixel rear camera, 4GB of RAM, 4000mAh battery, and a fingerprint reader. 


Sent from my D6653 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TTenGG (Sep 15, 2015)

shoey63 said:


> Hang around a bit for z5 Ultra.
> 6.44" inch display,  4k resolution, Qualcomm's (yet to be released) Snapdragon 820 chipset, 23-megapixel rear camera, 4GB of RAM, 4000mAh battery, and a fingerprint reader.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6653 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




wow nice ok then , patient is a virtue


----------



## Cthulu201 (Sep 15, 2015)

Currently using Nexus 6 with Pure Nexus ROM. Never thought I would like a larger phone, but the design is like a larger HTC One M7 - which I used to have ViperOne ROM on - and really enjoyed. If I get another one then it would probably either be an updated N6 or the HTC One M9.


----------



## fivelitre (Sep 15, 2015)

xDave7 said:


> Guys, I need some advice. My Galaxy S3 has to retire (or become more like a secondatry/fighter phone).
> 
> I can't pick between these two: Nexus 5X and LG G4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried out the G4 for a couple weeks - Solid phone but ultimately I returned it.  Mostly due to the fact that it was just a bit too big for me (I'm currently using an S4 - So I'm sure it's something that I would get use to eventually) and secondly was the battery drain.  I felt like even by having it in my pocket and not using it, I was still losing a lot of battery.  I couldn't make it a day without having to charge it, and that was with average use.  I have no idea about the Nexus 5X, so I can't really help you there at all.  But there's my thoughts on the G4.  Solid phone, but just wasn't for me.


----------



## Redbull304 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Galaxy S6*

I love my new Samsung Galaxy s6. I would recommend it to everyone looking for a new phone! I could ramble on about the features etc but most people already know or need to do a little research. My s6 is an unlocked att phone with straight talk service. Straight talk is horrible btw. You definitely do not get 4g lte speeds! You get what you pay for though.


----------



## tahercool1 (Sep 16, 2015)

xDave7 said:


> Guys, I need some advice. My Galaxy S3 has to retire (or become more like a secondatry/fighter phone).
> 
> I can't pick between these two: Nexus 5X and LG G4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want excellent developer support on xda, fast updates, stock android experience, then go for 5X. The benefit of G4 are removable battery and expandable storage. Which is less and less common in today's flagships.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Sep 16, 2015)

tahercool1 said:


> If you want excellent developer support on xda, fast updates, stock android experience, then go for 5X. The benefit of G4 are removable battery and expandable storage. Which is less and less common in today's flagships.

Click to collapse



When does the Nexus 5X releases?

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tahercool1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> When does the Nexus 5X releases?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Recent leaks point out to official event being held on 29 sep and pre order starting from 13 oct.


----------



## leguyanais (Sep 16, 2015)

I want to try the Galaxy Note 5 but it very expensive. I have the Note 4 and for me it's a very good phone. 

Envoyé de mon SM-N910C en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Sep 16, 2015)

leguyanais said:


> I want to try the Galaxy Note 5 but it very expensive. I have the Note 4 and for me it's a very good phone.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-N910C en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you have a good phone like Note 4, why do you want the Note 5?

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## metalislaw (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi everybody! 

After 4 (maybe 5) years I'm gonna change my Galaxy S2 . I'd like to switch to some flagship model like S6 / S6 Edge or the Z5. I'm more oriented on the S6 Edge, but I would like to ask you what are the effective better features in comparison to the S6? Is a phone with that kind of screen solid enough? 
What about the Z5 vs. the S6? I really like the sony android interface, is the phone worth the price?
Please tell me if you have any other suggestion about smartphones that I didn't mentioned or anything else.

Thanks a lot in advance :fingers-crossed:


----------



## arthisoft (Sep 17, 2015)

*Re*

I think you should buy Samsung Galaxy S6
or 
Moto X play


----------



## ClawSpark (Sep 17, 2015)

arthisoft said:


> I think you should buy Samsung Galaxy S6
> or
> Moto X play

Click to collapse



Go for s6 it's really awesome! I'm using it myself. No lag. Works flawless.


----------



## nifty_mats (Sep 17, 2015)

metalislaw said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> After 4 (maybe 5) years I'm gonna change my Galaxy S2 . I'd like to switch to some flagship model like S6 / S6 Edge or the Z5. I'm more oriented on the S6 Edge, but I would like to ask you what are the effective better features in comparison to the S6? Is a phone with that kind of screen solid enough?
> What about the Z5 vs. the S6? I really like the sony android interface, is the phone worth the price?
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the phone u love. If u want matured phone, u'll like Z5. If u want cartoony, gorgeous phone, maybe u'll like S6 (I don't like it much though). 
Don't believe Samsung trolls. Follow ur heart. Just see on youtube, how these Samsung trolls bash other people. Lol!!!!

Sent from my Sony Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YamJoker (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey guys I have an LG G Pro currently and I guess I am a restless phone owner as I have owned many many different phones. My biggest need is battery life I have bluetooth always on for my pebble and LG 730s I listen to audio books a lot as well as some photos for work. The G pro has been with me for 10 months now and before that I had a note 3 that I ditched due to horrible GPS and touchwiz. The G Pro is going to be stuck on Kitkat and I want something that will have updates for a while (Android M). I have not owned a phone for 10 months ever but financial constraints have kept me from getting as many toys as I once did. Anyhow here is the point I have Cricket so AT&T devices, I picked up a Note 4 yesterday for $270 am I going to be happy with that or what are some suggestions?


----------



## sleepingwithmilf (Sep 19, 2015)

Definitely the Xiaomi Mi 4


----------



## Fulmega (Sep 19, 2015)

I do not know why, but my previous post does not appear.
My next phone will surely be a Lumia 950 XL with Windows 10 Phone

Cheers


----------



## macgor (Sep 19, 2015)

*Galaxy s6*

For sure it will be Galaxy s6 EDGE if I collect enough mone


----------



## john.galt (Sep 19, 2015)

xDave7 said:


> Guys, I need some advice. My Galaxy S3 has to retire (or become more like a secondatry/fighter phone).
> 
> I can't pick between these two: Nexus 5X and LG G4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried the G4 out for a week or two and had to return it and get the Nexus 6 instead. Its a slick phone for sure, and the fact that it's one of the remaining devices that actually has expandable storage scores a bunch of brownie  points, but ultimately, it failed to be a very developer friendly phone (with T-Mobile anyway), no device should make someone work that hard to root/unlock, not that it was too difficult but the fact it isn't just simpler than it should be is a smack in the face to the entire Android fan base, and that just annoys the **** out of me. 

Youll either love or hate the back buttons, but you'd definitely hate the battery life. Worst battery experience I've had in forever. Takes literally hours to full charge unless you leave the screen completely off the entire time its charging, but will die after only a handful of hours even with minimal use. 

I'd def pass on it if I were you. I've really enjoyed the  Nexus 6 so far despite a couple drawbacks that can be irritating but not deal breakers. I don't think you can ever go wrong with a Nexus device tbh. Pretty solid phones/tablets, and obviously developer friendly ?


----------



## Al-Dazzlez (Sep 20, 2015)

force70 said:


> Note 4 or mate 7.
> 
> Just know that development is next to zero on the mate.
> 
> sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4

Click to collapse



I have finally got round to reading your reply, and yes I realise that the mate has next to no development. But now I was thinking further, with the light of the Z5 premium, venice, and me tripping over the existence of the P8 Max, still think I should stick to my original thoughts?


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm looking for a phone. I would like the phone to have a sub 5 inch screen and be usable on T-Mobile USA. I wear a uniform to work and the shirt pockets don't allow for a bigger phone. I'd like to pay in the $200 area. Some phones that I've researched are the Alcatel Idol 3, Moto E, X (2013), G, HTC M8, and Blu One Life. I don't plan to root so the dev community for me doesn't matter. If you can think of other phones I might like let me know. I like to watch youtube videos and don't do any heavy graphic intensive gaming.


----------



## salutcemoi (Sep 20, 2015)

ddgarcia05 said:


> I'm looking for a phone. I would like the phone to have a sub 5 inch screen and be usable on T-Mobile USA. I wear a uniform to work and the shirt pockets don't allow for a bigger phone. I'd like to pay in the $200 area. Some phones that I've researched are the Alcatel Idol 3, Moto E, X (2013), G, HTC M8, and Blu One Life. I don't plan to root so the dev community for me doesn't matter. If you can think of other phones I might like let me know. I like to watch youtube videos and don't do any heavy graphic intensive gaming.

Click to collapse




Moto X 2013

 Sent from my SM-G900W8 using XDA Forums


----------



## Darkside_droid (Sep 20, 2015)

*I chose Note 4 over note 5*

Coming from the note 3, I purchased the note 5 had it for a week, great phone but I couldn't get passed the battery life and micro SD card especially when my note 3 had the zerolemon 10,000 MA battery so I did some research and went with the note 4, had it for a week and I also purchased the 10,000 MA battery and 128gb SD card I am very happy  with my disision


----------



## Planterz (Sep 21, 2015)

ddgarcia05 said:


> I'm looking for a phone. I would like the phone to have a sub 5 inch screen and be usable on T-Mobile USA. I wear a uniform to work and the shirt pockets don't allow for a bigger phone. I'd like to pay in the $200 area. Some phones that I've researched are the Alcatel Idol 3, Moto E, X (2013), G, HTC M8, and Blu One Life. I don't plan to root so the dev community for me doesn't matter. If you can think of other phones I might like let me know. I like to watch youtube videos and don't do any heavy graphic intensive gaming.

Click to collapse





salutcemoi said:


> Moto X 2013

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's a good choice. It's a smaller phone, yet still has a good sized screen. And it feels great in the hand. The M8 is a good phone too, but it'll be significantly larger and heavier. The Sony Z1 Compact would be a great choice as well, but I don't know if one would be in your price range.


----------



## istperson (Sep 21, 2015)

Nexus 6. I've caved and bought one, the Huawei Nexus has the slowed down 810 because of the heat problems, so I'll wait for another year for a new Nexus. Maybe it will be a 820 which sounds much better. And I got the N6 on a very good price.


----------



## ashisharia (Sep 21, 2015)

please suggest mobile around Rs.15,000 with good development support and should be a dual sim


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Sep 21, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> please suggest mobile around Rs.15,000 with good development support and should be a dual sim

Click to collapse



Moto g3

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ashisharia (Sep 21, 2015)

Edogawa Conan said:


> Moto g3
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Using moto g1 and fed up.. It has become so slow


----------



## Edogawa Conan (Sep 21, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> Using moto g1 and fed up.. It has become so slow

Click to collapse



That's because moto g1 wasn't optimized to run lollipop. If you're willing to add 4k more you can buy moto x play

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## theboss25 (Sep 21, 2015)

*HTC one S*

for sure. it is the best in that price category


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Sep 22, 2015)

i hope i can get the moto g 3rd gen. but its not available in my country..

im also looting for the nexus 5x... and again, another possibility to be not available in my country.. but i hope it will also come because nexus 5 and nexus 4 was sold here but through 3rd party sellers...


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 22, 2015)

ashisharia said:


> Using moto g1 and fed up.. It has become so slow

Click to collapse



Try overclocking the CPU if you haven't already. There isn't much difference between the Moto G 2015 and the original. Even the SOCs used a very similar.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




Edogawa Conan said:


> That's because moto g1 wasn't optimized to run lollipop. If you're willing to add 4k more you can buy moto x play
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually, Motorola did optimize the Moto G (2013l) for Lollipop. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Sep 23, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> i hope i can get the moto g 3rd gen. but its not available in my country..
> 
> im also looting for the nexus 5x... and again, another possibility to be not available in my country.. but i hope it will also come because nexus 5 and nexus 4 was sold here but through 3rd party sellers...

Click to collapse



Where do you live?

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Sep 23, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



philippines


----------



## force70 (Sep 23, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> philippines

Click to collapse



Miss the Philippines!  I was surprised though that phones were more expensive there than here in Canada..even in Greenhills lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## member4803 (Sep 23, 2015)

My next device would be Note 5


----------



## eldoggor (Sep 24, 2015)

Got a Z3 least week and I am a little disappointed with screen, my old s3 has better colors and camera is like the same.


----------



## anuraj123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Looking for a relatively new phone, which has good custom rom support, good battery life and costs around £320.
Note: I am currently using a nexus 4, so a display size that is near to that would be a plus, however it is not essential and I do not mind going up to 5.5".


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Sep 24, 2015)

anuraj123 said:


> Looking for a relatively new phone, which has good custom rom support, good battery life and costs around £320.
> Note: I am currently using a nexus 4, so a display size that is near to that would be a plus, however it is not essential and I do not mind going up to 5.5".

Click to collapse



 I love my Sony Xperia Z3 compact. It's the perfect size. 

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DevByte (Sep 24, 2015)

MotoG3, Zenfone 2 or the new Nexus 5X.


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 24, 2015)

anuraj123 said:


> Looking for a relatively new phone, which has good custom rom support, good battery life and costs around £320.
> Note: I am currently using a nexus 4, so a display size that is near to that would be a plus, however it is not essential and I do not mind going up to 5.5".

Click to collapse



How much is the Z5 compact in pounds. I suggest getting that as it's bound to have good ROM support lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## @ChefHooah (Sep 24, 2015)

around £550


----------



## Raymoto (Sep 24, 2015)

Need a new phone... any suggestions with the following specs?  My budget is $300 USD.

New unlocked Android
Dual Sim 
T-Mobile USA 4G LTE (true LTE) - primary connection speed.
T-Mobile USA HSPA+ backup connection speed in case not in an LTE area.
5.5" screen or bigger.


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Sep 24, 2015)

Raymoto said:


> Need a new phone... any suggestions with the following specs?  My budget is $300 USD.

Click to collapse




Xiaomi Redmi Note 2, Note 4


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 24, 2015)

Raymoto said:


> Need a new phone... any suggestions with the following specs?  My budget is $300 USD.
> 
> New unlocked Android
> Dual Sim
> ...

Click to collapse



Zenfone 2 or Note 4 could do the trick. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## avello2005 (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a OnePlus One and its amazing. Maybe I will buy a future Oneplus Three


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Sep 25, 2015)

I've been scouting all the new phones that have come out and right now the one that captures me the most is the Motorola X Pure/Style. Though the Samsung Galaxy Edge Plus does look nice especially coming from the Samsung Galaxy S4, I feel like I need to step away from Samsung for this upgrade.


----------



## s8freak (Sep 25, 2015)

MehreenZafar said:


> Mine would be iPhone 6, for sure.

Click to collapse



Then why are you here in an Android development site?? 
Or are you just trying to pad your post count to 10?

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## Raymoto (Sep 25, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Zenfone 2 or Note 4 could do the trick.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help!  I was very impressed with the Asus company.  Their websie, marketing videos, are just as professional or more so than the big players. The Zenfone 2 got what I need.  I ordered the faster, $300 verson.  That’s top of my budget range, but still half the price of some others out there, and dual sim that others don’t have.  I just can’t justify paying $800+ for a phone, but that’s just me.  Thanks again!


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Then why are you here in an Android development site??
> Or are you just trying to pad your post count to 10?
> 
> "And on that Bombshell!'
> Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme

Click to collapse



There's another one of these guys lol?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------




Raymoto said:


> Thanks for the help!  I was very impressed with the Asus company.  Their websie, marketing videos, are just as professional or more so than the big players. The Zenfone 2 got what I need.  I ordered the faster, $300 verson.  That’s top of my budget range, but still half the price of some others out there, and dual sim that others don’t have.  I just can’t justify paying $800+ for a phone, but that’s just me.  Thanks again!

Click to collapse



You're welcome and I agree these "budget" phones have been getting better and better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Sep 26, 2015)

@force70 I just bought an international G928C Galaxy S6plus Edge I'm JAZZED root wanam and unlocked woohoo 

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 I just bought an international G928C Galaxy S6plus Edge I'm JAZZED root wanam and unlocked woohoo
> 
> "And on that Bombshell!'
> Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme

Click to collapse



How come?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Sep 26, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> How come?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I love my G925A but I held the G928 in my hand and it's just a little bigger plus I  bought an international one so I can run a custom recovery instead of just flashfire. 
I readily admit being a Sammy Fan boy 
It'll last me quite awhile. 

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## @ChefHooah (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi guys

I'm on the search for a new phone. It's important that the phone has a good custom ROM support (love custom ROMs).
It has to have a good camera, a replaceable battery and reliable hardware (decent manufacturer).
And I rather buy a phone from last year because they are more payable. Budget around € 300 - 400.

What do you think?


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 26, 2015)

@ChefHooah said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm on the search for a new phone. It's important that the phone has a good custom ROM support (love custom ROMs).
> It has to have a good camera, a replaceable battery and reliable hardware (decent manufacturer).
> ...

Click to collapse



S5, Note 4, LG G3, LG G4 (I think this is in your budget)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 I just bought an international G928C Galaxy S6plus Edge I'm JAZZED root wanam and unlocked woohoo
> 
> "And on that Bombshell!'
> Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme

Click to collapse



Nice!   But does it fit in your skinny jeans pocket lol?

The bigger screen is amazing and you will find it hard to use anything smaller now.

Im going back and forth on the note 5...it def will not be a CAN device with 32gb of storage though.hard to find the silver one in 64gb thus far.




Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Planterz (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I love my G925A but I held the G928 in my hand and it's just a little bigger plus I  bought an international one so I can run a custom recovery instead of just flashfire.
> I readily admit being a Sammy Fan boy
> It'll last me quite awhile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gonna change your name again?


----------



## feyse (Sep 26, 2015)

Hello guys,

Im choosing new smartphone, but Im in doubt what to buy. Personally I would like to buy phone with big screen and with infrared feature. From this I found only Alcatel OneTouch Hero 2 (8030y) and LG G3. In my country there is difference in price - LG G3 is about $100 more expensive then Hero 2. On the other hand, the LG G3 has a lot of custom roms and also update on Android 5 Lollipop. Hero 2 has only 4.4.2. KitKat, but there is no information about update on Android 5. 

Another difference is about size of display, where LG G3 has 5,5" and Hero 2 6" (with stylus). Other specifications are very similar to each other.

So my question is, what to buy? what you can recommend to me please? Is that impossibility of Android update on Hero 2 so big problem or we can live without it? 

Thanks forward for your help and answers,
Feyse


----------



## s8freak (Sep 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Nice!   But does it fit in your skinny jeans pocket lol?
> 
> The bigger screen is amazing and you will find it hard to use anything smaller now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Came to my senses and cancelled the order man I'll wait til price drops and get a 64g instead of 32g 

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## Kapiljhajhria (Sep 26, 2015)

Ordered oneplus 2 yesterday. Just waiting for it to get delivered now [emoji3]


----------



## cptnappy (Sep 26, 2015)

I've been watching reviews and comparison videos. Even tried the units themselves (some friends have them) but I can't decide which to get. Budget is around $500 but I can go as high as $800 if need be. Would prefer a lower price tag but I might keep this phone 'til 2017 so....

S6 Edge Plus, Moto X Pure, or iPhone 6S (the benchmarks were jaw-dropping so i had to drop it in there, don't burn me LOL)? These flagships man, they're driving me nuts (all are crazy good)!


----------



## s8freak (Sep 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Nice!   But does it fit in your skinny jeans pocket lol?
> 
> The bigger screen is amazing and you will find it hard to use anything smaller now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok don't laugh @force70 I reordered it LOL I'm such a moron but with root and wanam I'm pretty excited plus I can sell my S6E for a decent price to make up the difference. 
By the way bro it was 104* F last Monday I'm SICK OF SUMMER

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## Zatchbellize (Sep 26, 2015)

The next phone I am going to invest in is the S6. The only thing I don't like about the s6 is you can't use a microsd with it. Other than that it's a great phone I like it.


----------



## Xperience Z (Sep 26, 2015)

If you can choose without samsung gs6:
HTC One (M9), LG G4, Samsung Note4, Xperia Z5???

If you can choode with s6 (edge)?
HTC One (M9), LG G4, Samsung Note4, Xperia Z5, S6???

i want to mod it. cwm and cm12.1 .....


----------



## force70 (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Ok don't laugh @force70 I reordered it LOL I'm such a moron but with root and wanam I'm pretty excited plus I can sell my S6E for a decent price to make up the difference.
> By the way bro it was 104* F last Monday I'm SICK OF SUMMER
> 
> "And on that Bombshell!'
> Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme

Click to collapse



Lol...i went back and forth like that with my nexus 6.

Ill trade you locations anytime...i think we would both be happier lol

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Sep 26, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol...i went back and forth like that with my nexus 6.
> 
> Ill trade you locations anytime...i think we would both be happier lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Ok bro I'll take your house you take mine just leave the firewood 

"And on that Bombshell!'
Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme


----------



## force70 (Sep 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Ok bro I'll take your house you take mine just leave the firewood
> 
> "And on that Bombshell!'
> Sent from my G925A Rockin Dennis_Rom and DazedTheme

Click to collapse



Deal!

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## conan1231 (Sep 26, 2015)

ss s9


----------



## 1iam5mith (Sep 26, 2015)

Can't decided on which dual sim phone with an OLED/AMOLED screen with a 3500+ mAh battery and NFC. And some decent Dev support for custom Roms etc if possible. Any suggestions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evocatorum (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the S6 and the Tab S2 on Blackfriday, if they go down   Yum-my.


----------



## RuggedHunter (Sep 27, 2015)

@s6freak Which model did you get and what network are you using? I'm fairly certain that c/f/i all work on AT&T in the us... Do you know what the differences are? It seems that  g928c can be found for 75-100 cheaper than 928f/i ... any idea why? 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## s8freak (Sep 27, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> @s6freak Which model did you get and what network are you using? I'm fairly certain that c/f/i all work on AT&T in the us... Do you know what the differences are? It seems that  g928c can be found for 75-100 cheaper than 928f/i ... any idea why?
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



ATT and I got the G928C It'll work and it's easily rootable and wanam is available 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G925A 5.1.1

---------- Post added at 03:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 AM ----------




RuggedHunter said:


> @s6freak Which model did you get and what network are you using? I'm fairly certain that c/f/i all work on AT&T in the us... Do you know what the differences are? It seems that  g928c can be found for 75-100 cheaper than 928f/i ... any idea why?
> 
> AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12
> Tasker-ized

Click to collapse



I have no idea why the G928C is cheaper but it was more readily available. I picked up a brand new one 32G for 700 US

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G925A 5.1.1


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm at a major crossroad when it comes to a cell phone choice.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  I'm currently using a GS3 running Wicked X.  Figured it's time to upgrade do to the recent releases of "appleroid" phones.

Sprint is my carrier

Things I like to do:

Root
Run Viper audio
Illustrate/draw (I own a good drawing stylus)
Take photos 
Play some retro games
Watch Plex/Kodi
Ample developer support
Install a low bloat ROM
Like removeable battery
External SD card.

I'm not a person who changes roms daily.  Just a good stable rom.

My choices are:

GS5 for $1
Note 4 - $1
LG G3 - $1
LG G4 - $49

I've read many reviews but but without actually using them I'm clueless.  People talk about the LG G4 but it seems to barely bw rooted at best.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxys (Sep 27, 2015)

Probably try the Nexus 6P...because it's a Nexus!


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2015)

Unfortunatley I'm not going to spend $200 on a phone.  I don't need latest greatest.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Sep 27, 2015)

kngdmond said:


> I'm at a major crossroad when it comes to a cell phone choice.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  I'm currently using a GS3 running Wicked X.  Figured it's time to upgrade do to the recent releases of "appleroid" phones.
> 
> Sprint is my carrier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 is a great device I've had one and my wife has one I recommend it highly


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2015)

s6freak said:


> S5 is a great device I've had one and my wife has one I recommend it highly

Click to collapse



Thank you for the feedback.  I think I've narrowed down to the gs5 and note 4.  I've sifting through the developer threads and the LG G3 is getting out dated and the LG G4 has very little if any development.

The note 4 appeals to me since I'm an illustrator.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Me.n.KHOF4SH (Sep 27, 2015)

I've tried both G3 and G4. There's no Major difference between them, specially for me cuz I don't use phone camera that much.
G4 is bit laggy tho, I don't recommend that. S6 neither. Non removable battery and no external sd card! If you're not in hurry wait for new phones, this wasn't a good year.


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 27, 2015)

kngdmond said:


> I'm at a major crossroad when it comes to a cell phone choice.  I'm not sure which one to choose.  I'm currently using a GS3 running Wicked X.  Figured it's time to upgrade do to the recent releases of "appleroid" phones.
> 
> Sprint is my carrier
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S5 or Note 4 you can't go wrong with either. It depends on if you want a phablet or a phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kngdmond (Sep 27, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> S5 or Note 4 you can't go wrong with either. It depends on if you want a phablet or a phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you.  I've decided to get the Note 4 since drawing will be my primary use.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## eldoggor (Sep 27, 2015)

Xperia Z3 or Samsung S6? I need great camera, battery and screen. Thanks!


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Sep 27, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Xperia Z3 or Samsung S6? I need great camera, battery and screen. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Z3, hands down.


----------



## Afisbani (Sep 27, 2015)

For sure galaxy note 5 when it comes out in europe


----------



## MihailoZoric (Sep 27, 2015)

This is an Android forum but my next phone will be iPhone 6. 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Sep 27, 2015)

MihailoZoric said:


> This is an Android forum but my next phone will be iPhone 6.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9301I using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I have nothing against your choice, but I am curious of your reason.


----------



## aspot72 (Sep 27, 2015)

Well, after some experiments with Sony and crApple, I am settled for now with *Galaxy S5*. But xmass is comming so my next phone will be either *Galaxy S6 Edge + or Note 5*, whichever comes out first...


----------



## s8freak (Sep 27, 2015)

LiamAtkins90 said:


> Z3, hands down.

Click to collapse



S6 hands down its a fantastic device the camera is incomparable the amoled screen is flawless good battery as well 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G925A 5.1.1


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a tablet tot buy my budget is 500EUROS.
I prefer much RAM and a Nice screen.
No small tablets.
I'm wondering what Nice and big tablet will be my next one...

Any suggestions?


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 28, 2015)

eldoggor said:


> Xperia Z3 or Samsung S6? I need great camera, battery and screen. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Z3 for battery life. S6 for camera and screen.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## FunnierThanVos (Sep 28, 2015)

Because of the lack of removable battery in the Note 5, I would opt for the LG 4 until the Note 6 comes out. It's a personal preference thing, but we're seeing diminishing returns in this generation so it's not a bad compromise.


----------



## MihailoZoric (Sep 28, 2015)

OnePlus Two is awesome...And 340€

Sent from my GT-I9301I using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## asacado (Sep 28, 2015)

Any nexus device that I can actually finance. 600 bucks a phone up front is too much.


----------



## Slipknot8Wwe (Sep 28, 2015)

Nexus 6

Sent from my Z987 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## istperson (Sep 28, 2015)

Slipknot8Wwe said:


> Nexus 6
> 
> Sent from my Z987 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



That's what I did. Checked the specs of the upcoming 5X and 6P, and checked their prices, and then found a very good price for the 6, and grabbed it.


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Sep 28, 2015)

Anyone else not very attracted to the Nexus 6 P because of its camera hump? I am honestly deciding between the 6P and the Moto X Style/Pure and one of the things that is turning me away from the 6P is its design. Other than that everything else is pretty nice.


----------



## force70 (Sep 28, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Anyone else not very attracted to the Nexus 6 P because of its camera hump? I am honestly deciding between the 6P and the Moto X Style/Pure and one of the things that is turning me away from the 6P is its design. Other than that everything else is pretty nice.

Click to collapse



It is hideous yes...dont know what they were thinking.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 28, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Anyone else not very attracted to the Nexus 6 P because of its camera hump? I am honestly deciding between the 6P and the Moto X Style/Pure and one of the things that is turning me away from the 6P is its design. Other than that everything else is pretty nice.

Click to collapse



I actually quite like it tbh

But the lack of wireless charging, SD card and ois is really off putting......


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Sep 28, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> I actually quite like it tbh
> 
> But the lack of wireless charging, SD card and ois is really off putting......

Click to collapse



For me the lack of SD card hurts it as well. Everything else I can live without. More than likely going for that Pure though, but the Nexus was something to ponder.


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 28, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> For me the lack of SD card hurts it as well. Everything else I can live without. More than likely going for that Pure though, but the Nexus was something to ponder.

Click to collapse



I got the oneplus 2, no SD card but 64gb is plenty


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Sep 28, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> I got the oneplus 2, no SD card but 64gb is plenty

Click to collapse



I was actually looking into the Oneplus 2 as well. How is it treating you?


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 28, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> I was actually looking into the Oneplus 2 as well. How is it treating you?

Click to collapse



Loving it so far, I've had no issues with it. Camera is great, its fast. It's a decent size but not to big and really well made imo


----------



## DeeJay250 (Sep 29, 2015)

rosswaa said:


> Loving it so far, I've had no issues with it. Camera is great, its fast. It's a decent size but not to big and really well made imo

Click to collapse



Does it throttle noticeably? Hows the heat?


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 29, 2015)

DeeJay250 said:


> Does it throttle noticeably? Hows the heat?

Click to collapse



Not noticed any throttling and its not even got warm. My nexus 5 was alot warmer than this has ever been.


----------



## AnubArack (Sep 29, 2015)

Super wanting the Oneplus 2 but as always some people report various problems and others seem fine.
And the lack of invites makes me look for one on the gray market so getting warranty is a no-go.


----------



## Planterz (Sep 29, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Anyone else not very attracted to the Nexus 6 P because of its camera hump? I am honestly deciding between the 6P and the Moto X Style/Pure and one of the things that is turning me away from the 6P is its design. Other than that everything else is pretty nice.

Click to collapse



Kinda, but OTOH it gives you something to grip when holding in portrait mode. 

I'm not terribly interested in the device, but naturally that might change after the reviews. I love my OnePlus One, but I'm yearning for something even bigger for playing games and reading eBooks on. The Nexus 6 is at the top of my list, but the Moto X Pure/Style is certainly looking good too. By the time I can afford anything else, I'm hoping a Sony Z5 Ultra is announced/released (or at least the Z4 Ultra). I'd have picked up a Z Ultra, but them bezels and screen-to-size ratio are atrocious.


----------



## thku (Sep 29, 2015)

Elephone P8000 seams to be a good phone.


----------



## rosswaa (Sep 29, 2015)

The nexus looks disappointing -_- kinda glad I didn't wait for it now


----------



## jack5847 (Sep 30, 2015)

I have ordered the elephone p7000 from tinydeal for two weeks,and so excited waiting for its arrival.


----------



## obscuresword (Sep 30, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Anyone else not very attracted to the Nexus 6 P because of its camera hump? I am honestly deciding between the 6P and the Moto X Style/Pure and one of the things that is turning me away from the 6P is its design. Other than that everything else is pretty nice.

Click to collapse



Yeah it looks very unsightly, not to mention that it can be easily broken if dropped on its back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jsk108 (Sep 30, 2015)

Hello!

I was eligible for an upgrade through Verizon and I just ordered a Nexus 6. I've had Notes for the last 2 years. However, i wanted to experience stock Android and I'd also read that it is easier to root a Nexus (is this true?). I've never rooted before but want to with this next phone. Anyhow, I know that the Note 5 has a few more ppi on its display, 1 GB more RAM, etc., but as far as being able to root and customize, would you also go with the Nexus 6? (I know i said i just ordered, but there is a return policy. Also, i really would've gone with the Nexus 6P but apparently that won't be carried by networks and i don't want to pay THAT much (i.e. the non-discounted price), so really for me the choices are between the Nexus 6 and the Note 5.)

Thanks!


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Sep 30, 2015)

jsk108 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was eligible for an upgrade through Verizon and I just ordered a Nexus 6. I've had Notes for the last 2 years. However, i wanted to experience stock Android and I'd also read that it is easier to root a Nexus (is this true?). I've never rooted before but want to with this next phone. Anyhow, I know that the Note 5 has a few more ppi on its display, 1 GB more RAM, etc., but as far as being able to root and customize, *would you also go with the Nexus 6? *(I know i said i just ordered, but there is a return policy. Also, i really would've gone with the Nexus 6P but apparently that won't be carried by networks and i don't want to pay THAT much (i.e. the non-discounted price), so really for me the choices are between the Nexus 6 and the Note 5.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did, and so far I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

jsk108 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was eligible for an upgrade through Verizon and I just ordered a Nexus 6. I've had Notes for the last 2 years. However, i wanted to experience stock Android and I'd also read that it is easier to root a Nexus (is this true?). I've never rooted before but want to with this next phone. Anyhow, I know that the Note 5 has a few more ppi on its display, 1 GB more RAM, etc., but as far as being able to root and customize, would you also go with the Nexus 6? (I know i said i just ordered, but there is a return policy. Also, i really would've gone with the Nexus 6P but apparently that won't be carried by networks and i don't want to pay THAT much (i.e. the non-discounted price), so really for me the choices are between the Nexus 6 and the Note 5.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You made a wrong decision  you really should try to return it and grab a Note 5. 
Nexus 6 is crap in comparison with the Note 5.


----------



## istperson (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> You made a wrong decision  you really should try to return it and grab a Note 5.
> Nexus 6 is crap in comparison with the Note 5.

Click to collapse



You should really elaborate this, otherwise your post is crap in comparison to the post you replied to.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

istperson said:


> You should really elaborate this, otherwise your post is crap in comparison to the post you replied to.

Click to collapse



I can't i don't know really much more than the basics:
- Note 5 has better CPU
- Note 5 has better GPU
- Note 5 has more RAM
- Note 5 has an better screen

I don't see why you would choose the N6 except for the pure vanilla Android experience.


----------



## istperson (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I can't i don't know really much more than the basics:
> - Note 5 has better CPU
> - Note 5 has better GPU
> - Note 5 has more RAM
> - Note 5 has an better screen

Click to collapse



All true. But let's compare prices, shall we. You can get an unlocked N6 for ~350$ while an unlocked Note 5 is twice the price. Then it's totally to personal preference if the CPU, GPU, RAM and screen are worth the double price. Not to mention that the Nexus 6 will still get official updates after more than two years while the Note 5 will be stuck with the same software after a year and half. 
And there won't be any serious custom roms available, because of the closed exynos, and the even more closed Knox.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

istperson said:


> All true. But let's compare prices, shall we. You can get an unlocked N6 for ~350$ while an unlocked Note 5 is twice the price. Then it's totally to personal preference if the CPU, GPU, RAM and screen are worth the double price. Not to mention that the Nexus 6 will still get official updates after more than two years while the Note 5 will be stuck with the same software after a year and half.
> And there won't be any serious custom roms available, because of the closed exynos, and the even more closed Knox.

Click to collapse



Yes that's true. But imo if he had to choose and there was no money issues i would have recommended the Note 5.


----------



## Shagrinar (Sep 30, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm currently the owner of an iPhone 5s and are looking to switch to an Android phone for a year.
Now my contract is running out and I need a new one and because a few days ago my iPhone turned off at 40% battery I guess I need a new phone, set aside that I want a new phone...

I did jailbreak my iPhone and I really like to customize my phone. I like Apples update policy and would like to have something like that as well when switching to Android.
Customization should be covered by Android itself, at least in comparison to an iPhone, but regarding the update policy I guess Android phones are not the best...
When I buy a device and it gets dropped by the manufacturer after 2 minor updates I am forced to buy a new phone every two years and I'd like to keep it much longer than that.
I'd also like the phone to be clear of any software I don't need - I'd like to choose by myself what software I want.

I was very interested in the Nexus phones but as they (Nexus 5X and 6P) are not available in Germany soon, I'd say they are no longer candidates.
I then learned about the LG G4 which seems a really really nice phone (SD card, removable battery, great camera, good battery life) for ~420€ but I am doubtful about LG's update policy and the stuff they put on top of stock Android.
I also looked at the Galaxy S6 but I learned it's pretty shut off in terms of rooting/installing mods like cyanogen.
The Sony Xperia Z5 is a bit too expensive with ~690€.

Currently the LG G4 is my favorite but amongst the huge amount of Android phones I might miss "a few".
So I am asking here if you have any recommendations which phone I should buy.
I am interested in installing Cyanogenmod and being able to customize much more. Taking photos with full control (ISO, shutter, exposure time) is also something I'd like although having the absolute best camera is not priority number 1, more like 3 or 4. Customization and not much bloatware is my top priority.

Thanks a lot in advance!

Greetings, Daniel


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Sep 30, 2015)

Shagrinar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently the owner of an iPhone 5s and are looking to switch to an Android phone for a year.
> Now my contract is running out and I need a new one and because a few days ago my iPhone turned off at 40% battery I guess I need a new phone, set aside that I want a new phone...
> ...

Click to collapse



I am right now using an LG G3 and it is soooo fast and fluid.
It's the best phone i ever owned i also used a Note 3 & 4 and alot of HTC flagships but this phone is way better.
LG is the king in my opinion of all phones.
I would recommend you the LG G3 with 32GB because you will have 3GB of ram in that case like me.
But LG G4 might be even better since it is a sweet upgrade.

I hope i helped you out a bit.

PS: Stay with that LG G4 decision, you won't regret...


----------



## RuggedHunter (Sep 30, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Yes that's true. But imo if he had to choose and there was no money issues i would have recommended the Note 5.

Click to collapse



All true. I agree 100%

But he's on Verizon and specifically wants root and aosp... not available for the Verizon note 5.

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## TheeWolf (Sep 30, 2015)

I am deliberating over which of the two devices I should buy, the newly announced Nexus 5X or the Moto X play.
Ever since it was announced, the Moto X seemed like a very good choice, as it has a very big battery, an sd card slot, active display (I just really really love it), and Motorola is trustworthy when it comes to system updates.

I am of course waiting for reviews before knowing which one to buy, I'll be waiting a few months before making that decision.

Basically I use my phone for messaging, some web surfing, little bit of social media. I rarely play games, and never the heavy ones (don't really find the appeal). Most of the time my phone is idle (see no reason for using it if I am near a computer for example or have no one to message with). For those reasons I am not buying some huge phone (like the Nexus 6P or a Galaxy note), I just have no interest in watching movies on my phones or playing heavy games. Also, one of the things that really annoys me with the Nexus 4 is the fact that my battery is dropping too quickly even when idle (for example, 8-9% over night, and I don't have anything open, not 3G, not WIFI, not location, etc.).

My important points for the two phones:


Processor - 808 on the Nexus vs 615 on the Moto X. Which one is better for battery?
    Battery - 3630mAh for the Moto X compared to 2700mAh for the Nexus - Moto X wins here.
    The sensor hub on the Nexus - sounds very promising, and really appealing to someone like me that used his proximity sensor on the Nexus 4 to unlock the phone and avoid pressing the power button.
       If I understood correctly, you can just pick up the phone and it's ambient display will turn on. For me it's simply amazing. While Motorola's active display is also amazing (I used it a lot through other roms and apps) it doesn't have that capability.
    5.2' on the Nexus vs 5.5' on the Moto X. I prefer smaller screens so the Nexus here wins.
    The Nexus weighs less, that's better.
    SD card slot in Moto X only.
    The Moto X is missing **a lot** of sensors - including gyroscope and compass which are pretty much basic nowadays.
    The Nexus 5X has a fingerprint sensor.
    21 MP on the Moto X where the Nexus has 12 MP, though I know it depends on the sensor really, and not just the size of mega pixels. Would love some comments on that.
    The Nexus has BT version 4.2 compared to to version 4.0 on the Moto X. Does it really matter?
    USB type C on the Nexus. A luxury, but still.
    The price! The Moto X seems to be cheaper than the Nexus 5X (and if I will purchase the Nexus, I will buy the 32GB version).


Just by writing this list I realize that the Nexus 5X could be way better, but I am concerned about battery, mostly. Would love your comments mainly on the first item on the list and the camera, but your opinions as well about everything else. I would prefer to see if I missed anything before making this decision.

Thank you.


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 1, 2015)

TheeWolf said:


> I am deliberating over which of the two devices I should buy, the newly announced Nexus 5X or the Moto X play.
> Ever since it was announced, the Moto X seemed like a very good choice, as it has a very big battery, an sd card slot, active display (I just really really love it), and Motorola is trustworthy when it comes to system updates.
> 
> I am of course waiting for reviews before knowing which one to buy, I'll be waiting a few months before making that decision.
> ...

Click to collapse



615 is better for battery life.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Oct 1, 2015)

TheeWolf said:


> I am deliberating over which of the two devices I should buy, the newly announced Nexus 5X or the Moto X play.
> Ever since it was announced, the Moto X seemed like a very good choice, as it has a very big battery, an sd card slot, active display (I just really really love it), and Motorola is trustworthy when it comes to system updates.
> 
> I am of course waiting for reviews before knowing which one to buy, I'll be waiting a few months before making that decision.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just pulled the plug and bought the 5x. It's got a lot more updated features that are going to out last for a year or two and also the battery life will be better in the long run with the way it is optimized with the software integrated. Also because it's a Nexus the software will be updated before any other device on the market. You always have the most up-to-date software. So if you are a software junkie who wants to have the latest and greatest (that's me) , the Nexus wins every time.

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ayeshaali (Oct 1, 2015)

*iphone*

new is iphone 6s


----------



## TheeWolf (Oct 1, 2015)

Shagrinar said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently the owner of an iPhone 5s and are looking to switch to an Android phone for a year.
> Now my contract is running out and I need a new one and because a few days ago my iPhone turned off at 40% battery I guess I need a new phone, set aside that I want a new phone...
> ...

Click to collapse



Perhaps you should look into Xiaomi mi4c, it looks to have very good specs, though I'm not sure about their update policy.
Bloatware is not something that should concern you - once you switch to another rom (like cyanogen), all the bloatware that came with the device is erased and with root permissions, you can erase anything else you don't want as well (that can be done with stock rom as well, meaning the software that came from the factory).


----------



## s8freak (Oct 1, 2015)

ayeshaali said:


> new is iphone 6s

Click to collapse



6 more Posts til you hit 10 and why are you in an Android forum if you want an iPuke??


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 1, 2015)

s6freak said:


> 6 more Posts til you hit 10 and why are you in an Android forum if you want an iPuke??

Click to collapse



Maybe because he is also interested in Android.
It's not always the same like you have:
'Android is good, so screw apple' you can also like multiple operating systems and companies.
No offense.


----------



## s8freak (Oct 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Maybe because he is also interested in Android.
> It's not always the same like you have:
> 'Android is good, so screw apple' you can also like multiple operating systems and companies.
> No offense.

Click to collapse



Maybe because he's supposed to be asking relevant questions to reach 10 posts instead just saying I want iPhone


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 1, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Maybe because he's supposed to be asking relevant questions to reach 10 posts instead just saying I want iPhone

Click to collapse



Yeah that's true but i were refering to your other statement about asking him why he is on an Android forum instead of an iPuke forum...


----------



## s8freak (Oct 1, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Yeah that's true but i were refering to your other statement about asking him why he is on an Android forum instead of an iPuke forum...

Click to collapse



I know what you were referring to but my that's exactly why  I posted what I  did. 
"I want iPhone" post 7 
"I like iPhone" post 8 
Completely irrelevant and against XDA rules. 
Ask relevant questions to get to 10 posts.
Nevertheless this is still an Android forum. 
Nuff said.


----------



## combat goofwing (Oct 1, 2015)

Still using a HTCM7,always had HTC but going to jump to the nexus 6p,May jump back if M10 is the biz 

Sent from my HTC One using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bikilado (Oct 1, 2015)

My next phn will be xiomi or moto ... 


Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk


----------



## captaino (Oct 1, 2015)

xiaomi is famous here in indonesia now. maybe xiaomi or big RAM phones


----------



## OrpazDahan (Oct 1, 2015)

I think my next phone will be the Xperia z4, it looks awesome!


----------



## vkumarytb (Oct 1, 2015)

Note 5 i think will be great

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




OrpazDahan said:


> I think my next phone will be the Xperia z4, it looks awesome!

Click to collapse



Z5 too 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## patriotaki (Oct 1, 2015)

should i get the Onda 820W tablet , Its a dual OS tablet with the following hardware specifications : 

Windows8.1+Android4.4.4 OS
8 Inch 1280*800 IPS Capacitive touch screen
Intel Z3735F Quad Core 1.83GHz max
2GB DDR3L + 32GB eMMC
Support TF card up to 128GB extended (not included)
Camera 0.3MP+2.0MP
Support HDMI/Bluetooth

Basically i need a cheap tablet for the University i dont want to drain my phones battery to do some basic things. I found it on sale on geekbuying here is the link :

http://www.geekbuying.com/item/ONDA...5F-2GB-32GB-IPS-Screen-BT---White-340300.html


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Oct 1, 2015)

What does everyone think of the LG V10? It caught my eye, its design doesn't seem bad and it is powerful. The second screen and two front cameras don't really interest me much.


----------



## OrpazDahan (Oct 1, 2015)

vkumarytb said:


> Note 5 i think will be great
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oops I meant the z5, the Premium version, the z4 is old already


----------



## AMDZen (Oct 1, 2015)

I am looking to replace my OnePlus One very soon.  Please help me decide what to get.

Criteria:
Easy ROOT and custom ROMs are very important to me.  OPO was great because of this and cyonogen was great for a while but not sure its right for me anymore. The OnePlus Two doesn't look all that great either.  I don't need a HUGE screen, the OPO is quite big enough and I wouldn't mind even downsizing on screen size as long as the specs are good.  Don't care about removeable battery or storage, looks are more imortant to me as well as a metal build that shows quality.  Quality would be all previous Samsung phones until the GS6 but still not really interested in Samsung.  Batter life would be very awesome.

What great spec'd phones right now are running the best custom roms?

Oh and I am still on AT&T in the USA even though my profile shows I am on the HTC ONE M7 I am no longer on that phone, upgraded to the OPO last year and looking to upgrade again soon


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 2, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> What does everyone think of the LG V10? It caught my eye, its design doesn't seem bad and it is powerful. The second screen and two front cameras don't really interest me much.

Click to collapse



LG G4 with dual screens and stronger durability so it is awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

AMDZen said:


> I am looking to replace my OnePlus One very soon.  Please help me decide what to get.
> 
> Criteria:
> Easy ROOT and custom ROMs are very important to me.  OPO was great because of this and cyonogen was great for a while but not sure its right for me anymore. The OnePlus Two doesn't look all that great either.  I don't need a HUGE screen, the OPO is quite big enough and I wouldn't mind even downsizing on screen size as long as the specs are good.  Don't care about removeable battery or storage, looks are more imortant to me as well as a metal build that shows quality.  Quality would be all previous Samsung phones until the GS6 but still not really interested in Samsung.  Batter life would be very awesome.
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 32GB + 3GB RAM version ( 350€ )


----------



## ksaplostra (Oct 2, 2015)

*bored of k920,what next?*

I'm bored of mI k920 and I ware thinking of ggetting something new.
Is there something better at the moment?
I need excellent screen,camera,battery life and dual SIM.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 2, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> What does everyone think of the LG V10? It caught my eye, its design doesn't seem bad and it is powerful. The second screen and two front cameras don't really interest me much.

Click to collapse



I think it's interesting, but more as a "concept" device. But as far as buying one, no. Next phone I buy, whatever it is, will have dual front-facing stereo speakers. I love my OnePlus One, but I hate the speaker placement (I'd rather have a rear one that doesn't get blocked by my hand in portrait mode).


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Guys, im looking for a nice phone from Sony. It should not cost more than 300/350€, a display with 5 or better more inch(zoll), min. 16gb internal storage and it has to be a current smartphone which gets official updates from Sony... Thanks

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 2, 2015)

You don't realize how nice the stereo front speakers are until you own one. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 2, 2015)

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lawyerone (Oct 2, 2015)

Have been an everlasting HTC fans and i'm now swayed in to LG's V10. Seriously, if the M10 (O2, or whatever it's going to be called) is just a decent device, whereas the G5 is as awesome as the V10 is, i'm moving. Hope HTC managed to get some idea in and show us some innovation. The only thing that have been holding me off are the build qualities (which is droping as the year goes by) and the blinkfeed from HTC. But guess the blinkfeed can be ported, so not a big deal lol.

Probably i'm taking the G5 next. Or HTC's. Or if both are as dissapointing, I'll take the V10.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

lawyerone said:


> Have been an everlasting HTC fans and i'm now swayed in to LG's V10. Seriously, if the M10 (O2, or whatever it's going to be called) is just a decent device, whereas the G5 is as awesome as the V10 is, i'm moving. Hope HTC managed to get some idea in and show us some innovation. The only thing that have been holding me off are the build qualities (which is droping as the year goes by) and the blinkfeed from HTC. But guess the blinkfeed can be ported, so not a big deal lol.
> 
> Probably i'm taking the G5 next. Or HTC's. Or if both are as dissapointing, I'll take the V10.

Click to collapse



If you search the HTC ported apps on XDA you will find a big thread where you can download and use them on any android device.
I'm using Blinkfeed too


----------



## lawyerone (Oct 2, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> If you search the HTC ported apps on XDA you will find a big thread where you can download and use them on any android device.
> I'm using Blinkfeed too

Click to collapse



Yep, exactly. But still, going to wait for the next few month. If they messed up again, then probably gonna move.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 2, 2015)

lawyerone said:


> Yep, exactly. But still, going to wait for the next few month. If they messed up again, then probably gonna move.

Click to collapse



Very smart! If you have patience enough  Make sure you checkout the HTC mega thread in the General forums to keep up to date about the good and bad things of HTC


----------



## katana444 (Oct 2, 2015)

mate s 128g with force touch


----------



## KrimsonHart (Oct 2, 2015)

Samsung note5 is way too costly for me to afford in India :'(

Sent from my Huawei G700-U10 using xda premium


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey Guys, im looking for a nice phone from Sony. It should not cost more than 300/350€, a display with 5 or better more inch(zoll), min. 16gb internal storage and it has to be a current smartphone which gets official updates from Sony... Thanks


Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## salutcemoi (Oct 3, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> You made a wrong decision  you really should try to return it and grab a Note 5.
> Nexus 6 is crap in comparison with the Note 5.

Click to collapse



I agree tbh


----------



## sa-ra (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi...

Can anyone tell me which tablet that works on windows can I install on it remote desktop and camtasia ?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Grand Neo


----------



## KINGVADER (Oct 3, 2015)

I am looking into buying that piece of beauty (V10 and nexus 6P)

DARK SIDE™


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 3, 2015)

KINGVADER said:


> I am looking into buying that piece of beauty (V10 and nexus 6P)
> 
> DARK SIDE™

Click to collapse



Go for the V10


----------



## desmondyip1978 (Oct 3, 2015)

I would vote for nexus 5x.
Get the update of android os first


----------



## tonydd (Oct 3, 2015)

I can't find  Micromax's Yu Yureka Plus anywhere that ships to NA.  Any help?


----------



## djfourmoney (Oct 3, 2015)

Moto G (2GB/16GB), Zenphone 2 (2GB/16GB), Blu Studio C Super Camera or Blu Studio X Plus.


----------



## Quixi (Oct 3, 2015)

Probably a white Sony Xperia Z5


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 4, 2015)

djfourmoney said:


> Moto G (2GB/16GB), Zenphone 2 (2GB/16GB), Blu Studio C Super Camera or Blu Studio X Plus.

Click to collapse



There's a new version of the ZF2, which has 16 GB of storage and 4 GB of ram for $229. http://www.amazon.com/ZenFone-Unlocked-Smartphone-Silver-Warranty/dp/B00VWKKF52# ( switch color to black)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Micafire (Oct 4, 2015)

I'd go with the Galaxy S5, it suits me as I am a heavy user and its battery is superior to my old s4 and LG phone.


----------



## Goodluck23 (Oct 4, 2015)

Mine should be the Sony Xperia z3 

Sent from my D2005 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## djfourmoney (Oct 4, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> There's a new version of the ZF2, which has 16 GB of storage and 4 GB of ram for $229. http://www.amazon.com/ZenFone-Unlocked-Smartphone-Silver-Warranty/dp/B00VWKKF52# ( switch color to black)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



 Thanks! I was looking at the Zenphone because the Moto G (2015) lacks NFC. In-fact I wanted to get a backup as well and was considering the Moto E for that roll but I like these Blu devices that I may just get a large Blu for a backup and and ZF2 for my DD.


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 4, 2015)

djfourmoney said:


> Thanks! I was looking at the Zenphone because the Moto G (2015) lacks NFC. In-fact I wanted to get a backup as well and was considering the Moto E for that roll but I like these Blu devices that I may just get a large Blu for a backup and and ZF2 for my DD.

Click to collapse



I wouldn't recommend getting a Blu device as even a backup phone because they get abandoned by the company pretty quickly. I suggest getting either the Moto E 2nd generation (the one that has the Snapdragon 410 not 210) or the Moto G 3rd generation so at least you'll get software updates and have tons of support from the community.  I was planning on getting a Zenfone 2, but I don't have the funds right now lol, however, my sister did get one (on my recommendation of course ) and she likes it a lot.


----------



## Butcherz (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi
what whould be your recommendation for my next phablet with the following requirements:
 - Display size 5.7 up to 6"
 - good update support, device gets android 6 either oem-update or customrom like cyanogen
 - external sd would be nice but not mandatory
 - good price

My favorite was nexus 6, but is excluded because of the high price. 
thanks


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

Butcherz said:


> Hi
> what whould be your recommendation for my next phablet with the following requirements:
> - Display size 5.7 up to 6"
> - good update support, device gets android 6 either oem-update or customrom like cyanogen
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X Pure ( starting at 399$ )


----------



## istperson (Oct 4, 2015)

Butcherz said:


> Hi
> what whould be your recommendation for my next phablet with the following requirements:
> - Display size 5.7 up to 6"
> - good update support, device gets android 6 either oem-update or customrom like cyanogen
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 Price Dropped To $349 On Best Buy
http://www.ibtimes.com/nexus-6-pric...us-6-2015-expected-launch-450-sept-29-2088280


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm searching for a tablet + smart watch as combo from same brand and my budget is 800 euro.


----------



## MrWilliams2 (Oct 4, 2015)

Upgrade coming in November through Verizon. What phone should I be targeting?

5.7in + display
Root
Unlocked if possible
great battery life
removable battery
SD slot


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 4, 2015)

MrWilliams2 said:


> Upgrade coming in November through Verizon. What phone should I be targeting?
> 
> 5.7in + display
> Root
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X Pure


----------



## Darkbepo (Oct 4, 2015)

I think my next phone will be one that can handle some insane graphix.. That's the future


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 4, 2015)

Butcherz said:


> Hi
> what whould be your recommendation for my next phablet with the following requirements:
> - Display size 5.7 up to 6"
> - good update support, device gets android 6 either oem-update or customrom like cyanogen
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4, Moto X Pure, LG G3/G4. What is your price range?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




MrWilliams2 said:


> Upgrade coming in November through Verizon. What phone should I be targeting?
> 
> 5.7in + display
> Root
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 or LG G4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bullet1520 (Oct 5, 2015)

I want to upgrade, as I've been using the same Galaxy s4 active since it first launched.
My criteria is only a few points... my budget isn't too limited either. 
1- 64bit chip that has at least 4 cores and is clocked at least at 2.0 GHz
2- Expandable storage, and internal storage of at least 32GB
3- Buttons for: power, volume, and a "home" button
(Bonus)- Can be rooted. Though I'd be slightly surprised if any newer phones _can't_ be these days. 
(Bonus)- Fingerprint scanner for security, so I don't have to enter my insanely complex pattern lock so often (even though it's as secure as a pattern lock can get).
Oh, and obviously, I'm looking for an android device, since I'm posting in the android forums >.>
Can anyone point me towards a mobile device with these features? I've searched so far and wide, with no useful results. Oh, and my carrier is AT&T, but I'm cool with buying an unlocked phone.


----------



## Creathorzeus (Oct 5, 2015)

MrWilliams2 said:


> Upgrade coming in November through Verizon. What phone should I be targeting?
> 
> 5.7in + display
> Root
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto x pure or lg g4 
I would take the moto X pure tho


----------



## josip-k (Oct 6, 2015)

S5 or G3? Im seriously considering of swapping, i need opinions please


----------



## jebiga.johnny (Oct 6, 2015)

Creathorzeus said:


> Moto x pure or lg g4
> I would take the moto X pure tho

Click to collapse




But the Moto X Pure has no removable battery.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 6, 2015)

jebiga.johnny said:


> But the Moto X Pure has no removable battery.

Click to collapse



Plus LG G4 has way better support and better specs/awesomeness


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 6, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Plus LG G4 has way better support and better specs/awesomeness

Click to collapse



How exactly are the specs better on the G4. They are more or less the same: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6901&idPhone2=7229. Also the Pure is bound to get even more support like Motorola's other devices just saying. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 6, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> How exactly are the specs better on the G4. They are more or less the same: http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6901&idPhone2=7229. Also the Pure is bound to get even more support like Motorola's other devices just saying.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I was looking to buy the Moto X pure but i saw that my current phone LG G3 was actually pretty the same spec wise...
I assumed that the LG G4 was even better than the Moto X Pure but yeah maybe the upgrade between LG G3 and LG G4 was minimal too...


----------



## ahcene2035 (Oct 6, 2015)

my next phone is Xperia Z2


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 6, 2015)

ahcene2035 said:


> my next phone is Xperia Z2

Click to collapse



wait, what?


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Oct 6, 2015)

Is anyone planning on buying the Xperia Z5 Premium? Looks like a pretty solid phone. 4k screen might be overkill but hey, it has the Snapdragon 810 and supposably a way to keep it from overheating from it. Micro SD card slot and what seems to be a great battery life and a 23mp camera. The 5.5 screen is a pretty good size as well though I am aiming for a 5.7. I honestly wouldn't mind having one myself.


----------



## TheG4brieL (Oct 6, 2015)

My next phone will be Meizu 5 Pro or Galaxy S6 

Viper One M8


----------



## ser1a (Oct 6, 2015)

*mobile as a security device*

Hi,

I am looking for new mobile for special use- as adittional security device in my car. Currently I use Nexus 5+ Cerberus and all works great except of battery life(my nexus lasts max 24hours) and constantly problems with GPS/GSM signal(I have this problems with my Nexus from the beginning and even replacement device did not help- it is fact that Nexus 5 has worse signal than other phones I am used to)

What mobile phone do you recommend me to buy with for example 3000mAh battery, very good GPS and GSM signal?


Let's say price up to 300USD

Thank you


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 6, 2015)

ser1a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for new mobile for special use- as adittional security device in my car. Currently I use Nexus 5+ Cerberus and all works great except of battery life(my nexus lasts max 24hours) and constantly problems with GPS/GSM signal(I have this problems with my Nexus from the beginning and even replacement device did not help- it is fact that Nexus 5 has worse signal than other phones I am used to)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OPO? ( Oneplus One )
- unlocked
- 64 GB
- 300$


----------



## s8freak (Oct 7, 2015)

Just got my G928C yesterday and took about 5 minutes to root and this morning boom a new Rom drops and I'm off and running with this gorgeous device


----------



## antoniusadi (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi all
I'm from indonesia
I am currently looking for a new phone as my daily driver,now i am using i9500(s4) exynos
International version

I have 7 million rupiah (around $500),and these are my priorities im choosing smartphone:
Display+camera and battery life
Good ui and software support
Storage min 32 gb, expendable is a plus
Have to be able to do fast charging

So far i have researched , and these are the viable options:
-Note 4(priced around 7 million rupiah/500$ doubting bec reviewer said s6 have better camera,smoother performance etc but spen,expendable storage,expendable batt is good)
-s6 flat(priced around 7.6 million rupiah/540$ (Doubting bec reviewer said battery life is horrible, +no expend batt+storage,indonesia's cell network is very unstable,draining battery quite significantly,but the camera is very good,it also has fast charging,display is also good)
-g4(priced around 7.5 million rupiah/550$,ui and batt life is horrible,cmiiw?)
-note 5(priced around 8.5 million rupiah/600$,pink tint confirmed in indonesia,and the speaker problem from mkbhd that u can mute it by covering the speaker is a major turnoff,no ext storage,no ext battbut still a solid phone)

Any other suggestion?

Ps. Dont suggest oneplustwo,no confirmed date launch in indonesia,6p and 5x is also has the same issue with launch date,maybe june 2016 estimated for nexus family lol
And dont suggesr any from sony, the sony service center is very terrbile at providing after sales service

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ser1a (Oct 7, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> OPO? ( Oneplus One )
> - unlocked
> - 64 GB
> - 300$

Click to collapse



thanks for you recommendation! I wonder why do I need 64GB to use GPS? And is Oneplus One best GSM/GPS reception phone on market? Has someone experiences with it or is it only your personla experience?

thanks


----------



## Mandeep148 (Oct 7, 2015)

Bought note 5 after selling iphone 6. That was my worse decision ever.  device is so laggy. I mean system apps runs fine but popular apps like facebook youtube chrome and also xda app are so laggy like one core cpu. Scrolling is so badd.. screen is good. Sound quality not good as iphone. Its just a laggy device. Only system apps runs fine. Selling one day used note 5 

Sent from my SM-N920G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 7, 2015)

Mandeep148 said:


> Bought note 5 after selling iphone 6. That was my worse decision ever.  device is so laggy. I mean system apps runs fine but popular apps like facebook youtube chrome and also xda app are so laggy like one core cpu. Scrolling is so badd.. screen is good. Sound quality not good as iphone. Its just a laggy device. Only system apps runs fine. Selling one day used note 5
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How.... ? I like iPhones too and the speed is decent too.
Note 5... Slow? I'm totally not a fan of Samsung but i know the Note 5 is blazingly fast.
Note 5 can't be slower than iPhone i guess....

If i was you i would have stayed with the iPhone 6.


----------



## Mandeep148 (Oct 7, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> How.... ? I like iPhones too and the speed is decent too.
> Note 5... Slow? I'm totally not a fan of Samsung but i know the Note 5 is blazingly fast.
> Note 5 can't be slower than iPhone i guess....
> 
> If i was you i would have stayed with the iPhone 6.

Click to collapse



Its not slow for sure. But not smoother too. Scrolling is too laggy.. like a 30$ android phone.
I thought android got developed well. But its still laggy like 2 3 years ago.. you r right

Sent from my SM-N920G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 7, 2015)

Mandeep148 said:


> Its not slow for sure. But not smoother too. Scrolling is too laggy.. like a 30$ android phone
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Than you should stay with iOS since iPhones are awesome .
Note 5 is faster for sure if you flash a rom


----------



## bioexcel (Oct 7, 2015)

Oneplus 2 when I finally drop samsung note 4


----------



## Hyflex (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a cheap second hand/new phone for my mum that isn't over £100 but is fast, decent and preferably has a SDCard slot, she'll be using the phone for Whatsapp, Facebook, Texts, Calls and taking photos with.

She was using a Samsung S2 but it has a few problems and not worth trying to repair it because the logic board has a fault, the vibrate has died, the front bottom buttons have no LEDs working.
Obviously I could go and just buy another Samsung Galaxy S2 as they are under 100 but there must be better phones for the same sort of price...


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 8, 2015)

Hyflex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap second hand/new phone for my mum that isn't over £100 but is fast, decent and preferably has a SDCard slot, she'll be using the phone for Whatsapp, Facebook, Texts, Calls and taking photos with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much is the Moto G 2nd/3rd generation or Moto E 2nd generation were you live at?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Hyflex (Oct 8, 2015)

Hyflex said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap second hand/new phone for my mum that isn't over £100 but is fast, decent and preferably has a SDCard slot, she'll be using the phone for Whatsapp, Facebook, Texts, Calls and taking photos with.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can get the 3rd gen for £180 and 2nd gen for £115


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

Hyflex said:


> I can get the 3rd gen for £180 and 2nd gen for £115

Click to collapse



If possible, go for the Moto G2 since development is high at XDA.


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 8, 2015)

Hyflex said:


> I can get the 3rd gen for £180 and 2nd gen for £115

Click to collapse



How much was the Moto E Second generation (the one with the Snapdragon 410 not 210 lol)? It should be cheaper than the Moto G 2nd gen right?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> How much was the Moto E Second generation (the one with the Snapdragon 410 not 210 lol)? It should be cheaper than the Moto G 2nd gen right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But if we were both honest than we should recommend him getting the Moto G2 since Mote E series are not fast...
If he can spare 15 extra £ than go for Moto G2 if not than yeah...


----------



## roodrix (Oct 8, 2015)

*Note 5*

I have a n900 (note3) but I'm sure, my next phone It's a NOTE 5


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 8, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> But if we were both honest than we should recommend him getting the Moto G2 since Mote E series are not fast...
> If he can spare 15 extra £ than go for Moto G2 if not than yeah...

Click to collapse



Moto E 2nd gen uses pretty much the same chipset as the Moto G 2nd generation LTE. It's a Snapdragon 410 vs Snapdragon 400. In fact the Moto E would get a bit better performance due to using a lower resolution display. Personally, I think he should also go for the 2nd gen Moto G but he did want something under 100 pounds (currency not weight )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ySomic (Oct 8, 2015)

*Dual sim*

Hey!

I'm searching a new dual sim smartphone (in Europe). 

I would prefer dual sim dual standby (both sims ative unless you get a call, then the other sim deactivates for a the duration of the call) But I would still want to receive texts or calls from sim 1 while using data from the sim 2 (or vice versa)
I'm not a big user but since I'm now using public transit I'm looking to at least 2 hours and a halve of using my phone everyday.

I've been looking at the One plus 2 and it seems promising (if I have a bug/issue free phone)

Any other suggestions?

Side note: Where do I find invites quickly since I need it pretty soon (read 1/2 weeks)


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Moto E 2nd gen uses pretty much the same chipset as the Moto G 2nd generation LTE. It's a Snapdragon 410 vs Snapdragon 400. In fact the Moto E would get a bit better performance due to using a lower resolution display. Personally, I think he should also go for the 2nd gen Moto G but he did want something under 100 pounds (currency not weight )
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol


----------



## proudtobepinoy (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask if the LG G3 which has a 5.5in screen is comfortable to watch youtube videos and movies on? I watch Youtube and Movies on my tablet but I am considering on selling it along with my phone for the LG G3...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2015)

Oneplus 2


----------



## BEINGGREAT (Oct 8, 2015)

i95 smart watch, not expensive and have an awesome appearance.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

proudtobepinoy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask if the LG G3 which has a 5.5in screen is comfortable to watch youtube videos and movies on? I watch Youtube and Movies on my tablet but I am considering on selling it along with my phone for the LG G3...

Click to collapse



I'm watching 4-5 hours netflix everyday on it the screen is delicious and it fits perfectly.
It's one of the best solutions


----------



## Hyflex (Oct 8, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> How much was the Moto E Second generation (the one with the Snapdragon 410 not 210 lol)? It should be cheaper than the Moto G 2nd gen right?

Click to collapse



Moto E is £95, as for support on xda it's not that important considering its for my mum... she's not going to be rooting and I'm not rooting it for her because she'd end up destroying it.



Elya_Dragon said:


> But if we were both honest than we should recommend him getting the Moto G2 since Mote E series are not fast...
> If he can spare 15 extra £ than go for Moto G2 if not than yeah...

Click to collapse



The £100 was a max budget, I don't want to go over that. I'm really tempted on just buying another Samsung S2 as she's used to it, we have spare batteries and it would probably be better considering how clumsy she is.

What would you suggest if I put the max budget at £80...


----------



## djfourmoney (Oct 8, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I wouldn't recommend getting a Blu device as even a backup phone because they get abandoned by the company pretty quickly. I suggest getting either the Moto E 2nd generation (the one that has the Snapdragon 410 not 210) or the Moto G 3rd generation so at least you'll get software updates and have tons of support from the community.  I was planning on getting a Zenfone 2, but I don't have the funds right now lol, however, my sister did get one (on my recommendation of course ) and she likes it a lot.

Click to collapse



 Well the BLU's did recently get upgraded to Lollipop as June. The Studio X Plus comes with Lollipop.  Both of my current phones are Jellybean and not even the last version.  I know there some popular features in Material Design but without them, never experienced them I don't notice.

 I wanted larger devices because I use them for work and for in-vehicle navigation. 

 Price is a big concern because of the problems with my LG. I can muddle through for a little while longer but I will be starting Uber soon and wanted a bigger navigation screen.  I may get the budget backup phone first; the Moto E is just too small...


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

djfourmoney said:


> Well the BLU's did recently get upgraded to Lollipop as June. The Studio X Plus comes with Lollipop.  Both of my current phones are Jellybean and not even the last version.  I know there some popular features in Material Design but without them, never experienced them I don't notice.
> 
> I wanted larger devices because I use them for work and for in-vehicle navigation.
> 
> Price is a big concern because of the problems with my LG. I can muddle through for a little while longer but I will be starting Uber soon and wanted a bigger navigation screen.  I may get the budget backup phone first; the Moto E is just too small...

Click to collapse



Why not just spare some money and buy a decent device like the LG G3?


----------



## saayinla (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi All, 

Looking for some advice.

I currently have the Htc One m8, its driving me nuts now because its has 16GB even though I have a 64GB SD but its usesless for apps because I cannot root due to the banking apps I use.  I use my phones for the banking apps and also for Movies mainly.

My next device must be at least 32GB internal, not that I install games but my apps seem not to fit on a 16GB device.

I had the LG g3 briefly about 5 months ago before the m8,but the little lag was too much for me to handle.

I was thinking of waiting for the Nexus 6p but again, cant remember if I m a fan of vanilla android or its work the extra cash.

I detest Samsung devices mainly for touchwiz although I have a tab S which is okay, so not looking for a Samsung phone.

Any advicewould be appreciated for a 5.5" device with at least 32gb or better 64GB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fucitol (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a dual sim phone. I don't really care whether it is active or standby, but I need the dual sim to work on networks with no 2g support. 

Most dual sim phones such as the OnePlus 2 and mi 4i only support one sim in 3g/4g and the other in 2g, so there must be 2g coverage for the dual sim to work. 

Is there any phone that supports 3g on both sim simultaneously?


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

saayinla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> I had the LG g3 briefly about 5 months ago before the m8,but the little lag was too much for me to handle.

Click to collapse



Whaaat? I didn't ever experienced any lag on my LG G3 ( powered by Cloudy rom )

Just try out some good rom.



> I detest Samsung devices mainly for touchwiz although I have a tab S which is okay.

Click to collapse



Tab S for the win, i used it too but since my current phone does the job for me in any situation i experience i decided to give it to my mum.


> Any advicewould be appreciated for a 5.5" device with at least 32gb or better 64GB.

Click to collapse



Go for the Oneplus One 64GB ( 300€ ) or Oneplus Two ( 399€ )


----------



## saayinla (Oct 8, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Whaaat? I didn't ever experienced any lag on my LG G3 ( powered by Cloudy rom )
> 
> Just try out some good rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, Many thanks fo ryour advise and suggestions, Can I ask why you didnt recommend the LG G4?

I tend to be wary of Non EU supported phone in that if there is an issue phone has to go back to korea etc if you get what I mean. A colleague has one and he had to send to hong kong or so for the slightest issue , that would be too much of a wait for me.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 8, 2015)

saayinla said:


> Hi, Many thanks fo ryour advise and suggestions, Can I ask why you didnt recommend the LG G4?
> 
> I tend to be wary of Non EU supported phone in that if there is an issue phone has to go back to korea etc if you get what I mean. A colleague has one and he had to send to hong kong or so for the slightest issue , that would be too much of a wait for me.

Click to collapse



LG G4 is even better.
My rooted, tweaked and rommed LG G3 is faster than the LG G4.

If you can buy a LG G4 and don't root it until your phone is getting dated and than root and tweak the hell out of it, you can use LG flagships for 2.5-3 years easy.
Root and tweaks will help you when your device is getting to laggy.

LG G3 is still an amazing device since it is still high end for today's standards.

If you have enough money than surely go for G4 but if you want ' Da Real Bang For a Buck' than go for the G3.


----------



## djfourmoney (Oct 8, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Why not just spare some money and buy a decent device like the LG G3?

Click to collapse



 Isn't that basically the same as saying don't buy a BLU because it won't be updated? G4 is out, G5 is coming V10 is out in Korea, soon the US.

 I'm thinking the G3 isn't supported anymore. 

 The only problems I see with the BLU phone(s) is they are plastic and won't run on the LTE network. I also don't think a G3 unlocked, unused will be cheaper than a Zenphone 2 either or even the 1GB Moto G (2015).

 For a backup device  this is fine, my ZTE runs on the 4G network not LTE and was fine. It's problem are almost no space after updates, poor screen and terrible camera.

 The backup device I wanted around $100US, not sure a G3 even used is that cheap.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

djfourmoney said:


> Isn't that basically the same as saying don't buy a BLU because it won't be updated? G4 is out, G5 is coming V10 is out in Korea, soon the US.
> 
> I'm thinking the G3 isn't supported anymore.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Blu and also ZTE are not good brands they are B brands .
Just buy some phone of a decent brand like LG or HTC


----------



## Goku80 (Oct 9, 2015)

Right guys I need help. Sold my 6 plus iPhone 64gb and I am bit confused in what handset to go for. Samsung edge plus or the z5. Or is the smaller s6 edge dated already? Love the screen on Sammy but the music quality will it be better on Sony? Just confused and want to make the right choice. And my network only does 32gb on the S6 edge plus.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 9, 2015)

Goku80 said:


> Samsung edge plus or the z5.

Click to collapse



Samsung S6 Edge Plus


> Or is the smaller s6 edge dated already?

Click to collapse



No it's not.


> Love the screen on Sammy but the music quality will it be better on Sony?

Click to collapse



You can install Viper4Android sound mod on your S6 Edge to enjoy good sound ( root required )


----------



## fireblade1497 (Oct 9, 2015)

Actually music on sony phones is not that good. There are threads complaining about bad speakers on the z series. Heck even my dad's z2 has an issue with its main speaker

Sent from my MI 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ambervals6 (Oct 10, 2015)

Goku80 said:


> Right guys I need help. Sold my 6 plus iPhone 64gb and I am bit confused in what handset to go for. Samsung edge plus or the z5. Or is the smaller s6 edge dated already? Love the screen on Sammy but the music quality will it be better on Sony? Just confused and want to make the right choice. And my network only does 32gb on the S6 edge plus.

Click to collapse



Don't go with sony. Why note nexus? I remember you since nexus 4 times 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A


----------



## canned_polar_bear (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> LG G4 is even better.
> My rooted, tweaked and rommed LG G3 is faster than the LG G4.
> 
> If you can buy a LG G4 and don't root it until your phone is getting dated and than root and tweak the hell out of it, you can use LG flagships for 2.5-3 years easy.
> ...

Click to collapse



obviously everybody has their own criteria but I wasn't impressed with the lg g3. the build quality wasn't that great (little cracks appeared  around the IR and headphone jack), the back got easily scratched, hissing while listening to music, the fact that you had to get a 'bumped' rom, battery life was random, screen rotation would get stuck sometimes, rare android updates (does it have 5.1.1 yet?)... i'm sure there's more. 

i was eager to switch phones and waited for the galaxy note5 but when i saw what that was, an oversized s6, I bought the note4 and immediately flashed cyanogenmod 12.1 and now am happy... it feels like 'my phone' whereas the g3 didn't. that's extremely subjective of course.  I didn't want to touch the lg g4 because of the issues with the g3. I'm never one to moan about the materials used for a phone and could care less about the 'premiumness' but the g3 never felt as solid as a samsung phone.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

@canned_polar_bear

I never had issues with my G3, i have no scratches no cracks and nothing else bad.
You might use it the heavy way.
I always used to experience worser quality on the sammy phones ( S2, Note 1 & 2 and Galaxy S Advance ).
LG G3 is imo in all possible ways the winner but that's just my experiences and preferences.


----------



## canned_polar_bear (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @canned_polar_bear
> 
> I never had issues with my G3, i have no scratches no cracks and nothing else bad.
> You might use it the heavy way.
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe they sorted things out after a while. i bought it as soon as it came out. i'm not a very heavy user. I have to say though that I did like the stock rom way more than samsung's touchwiz garbage which is why i immediately flashed the note4 when i got it. hell, once i flashed the galaxy tab s 8.4 it felt like a completely different (and excellent) device. don't get me wrong, i'm not saying the g3 is a bad phone, it's nice just not great imho. 

personally i don't think there's anything really interesting to buy this year. the snapdragon 820 next year will probably change things.


----------



## Darkmond (Oct 10, 2015)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Is anyone planning on buying the Xperia Z5 Premium? Looks like a pretty solid phone. 4k screen might be overkill but hey, it has the Snapdragon 810 and supposably a way to keep it from overheating from it. Micro SD card slot and what seems to be a great battery life and a 23mp camera. The 5.5 screen is a pretty good size as well though I am aiming for a 5.7. I honestly wouldn't mind having one myself.

Click to collapse



4K isn't overkill. We're entering the Virtual Reality era bro. We'll need those 4K screens in a few years.


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Oct 10, 2015)

Have you checked out any of the Blu devices? I just got the Blu 7.0 ii on eBay for 130 bucks unlocked. If you check them out. Make sure you don't get a device from them that sports anything under 1gb of memory. Those tend to be really slow. Quad core 1gb of ram in my Blu studio 7.0ii and I don't think I would trade this thing for a galaxy s6 or note 4. The screens do break easily. If you drop it. Say bye bye but I mean for the price. You get more than what you pay for in my opinion. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

@lifeisablog.com a device made by 'Blu' is not even tradeable for a S4 and higher or Note 2 and higher.
 No offense tho...


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @lifeisablog.com a device made by 'Blu' is not even tradeable for a S4 and higher or Note 2 and higher.
> No offense tho...

Click to collapse



Yes,  I know this. But that's not what I said. I said I wouldn't. That means. If given the chance. I wouldn't. 

I was simply stating that this device (to me) for the price I paid for it,  unlocked and brand new. I still wouldn't trade it. The price of these phones is so low because they are trying to rise up and be known. I can almost put money on it that in a few more years. They will be right up there with all of the "perceived higher end devices" . Thus becoming an option to people when trading their Samsung or more popular device. 

Of course that is simply my opinion and others may believe differently. You or another user may think that a Blu device is garbage because of the price of the phone. A lot of people don't give them a chance because of the "you get what you pay for perception" . Which is very true with a lot of Blu devices. You just have to get the right Blu device. They are about to release some higher end Blu devices too. Which really are up there in specs with the more popular names like Samsung and apple. 

No offense taken by the way.  

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

lifeisablog.com said:


> Yes,  I know this. But that's not what I said. I said I wouldn't. That means. If given the chance. I wouldn't.
> 
> I was simply stating that this device (to me) for the price I paid for it,  unlocked and brand new. I still wouldn't trade it. The price of these phones is so low because they are trying to rise up and be known. I can almost put money on it that in a few more years. They will be right up there with all of the "perceived higher end devices" . Thus becoming an option to people when trading their Samsung or more popular device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm thanks for putting in more info, good lesson for me; if you grab the right Blu than it's worth the budget price...

Some questions:
Are you aware about the issue with the low-development on XDA and the phones are getting dropped down from support pretty fast by Blu.
That means none to less extra android updates.

And you mean you wouldn't trade your Blu device for a S6 not because of it isn't possible but because you prefer your Blu device over a S6 or other current flagship phone?


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Hmm thanks for putting in more info, good lesson for me; if you grab the right Blu than it's worth the budget price...
> 
> Some questions:
> Are you aware about the issue with the low-development on XDA and the phones are getting dropped down from support pretty fast by Blu.
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer the device. It's all my opinion. It may very well be the screen size of my Blu which is 7 inches and I need the screen real estate to work on my blog. I'm not saying that flagship devices suck. I am very well aware of low end support for tech issues and for Android releases. I don't have that issue though. I have the latest android version and just called Blu for support yesterday and they did a great job helping me. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

@lifeisablog.com why won't you just trade it for a S6 and buy 5 Blu devices xD


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Oct 10, 2015)

Because that would defeat the purpose. Why do I need 6 devices? I only use 1 at a time? 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

lifeisablog.com said:


> Because that would defeat the purpose. Why do I need 6 devices? I only use 1 at a time?
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm just kidding haha, i appreciate your ( feeling-good-with-a-particular-device-without-trying-to-get-new-one feeling ).


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Oct 10, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm just kidding haha, i appreciate your ( feeling-good-with-a-particular-device-without-trying-to-get-new-one feeling ).

Click to collapse



Haha to each is own. I like my device. And I'm sure there are people who hate it too. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 10, 2015)

lifeisablog.com said:


> Haha to each is own. I like my device. And I'm sure there are people who hate it too.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 7.0 II using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha yes but still i got the same on my older devices when i got them the first week but on my current device ( LG G3 ) i'm still very happy and excited.


----------



## maneaterbug (Oct 11, 2015)

Xiaomi Mi5 maybe


----------



## imalift (Oct 11, 2015)

No one looking at the Blackberry Priv (venice)? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## T/[email protected]$ (Oct 11, 2015)

*xperia z1*

im gonna buy xperia z5 !!


----------



## TotalGoat (Oct 11, 2015)

*Meizu m2 (not note) or Moto g 2015*

I can get the meizu m2 now or wait two and a half weeks for the moto g.
which one should I pick up? they are both great and i can't decide.


----------



## gauravbhawsar (Oct 11, 2015)

This is the first time Em thinking of getting an iPhone...Using M8 as current device over a yr, been on Android from the froyo days but actually now I wanna stop being a flashoholic....

Sent from my HTC One M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## subhjvlz (Oct 11, 2015)

Really bored of Yu Yureka now. Should I buy Indian Nexus Micromax A1 Android one or One plus 2 or Nexus P6


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

@subhjvlz go for the Nexus 6P.
Usually i would say go for Oneplus 2 instantly but yeah... Nexus above all xD
You will enjoy high development for a long time


----------



## subhjvlz (Oct 11, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @subhjvlz go for the Nexus 6P.
> Usually i would say go for Oneplus 2 instantly but yeah... Nexus above all xD
> You will enjoy high development for a long time

Click to collapse



You spoke my heart, Better I start saving a little more


----------



## ambervals6 (Oct 11, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @subhjvlz go for the Nexus 6P.
> Usually i would say go for Oneplus 2 instantly but yeah... Nexus above all xD
> You will enjoy high development for a long time

Click to collapse



No real developers are getting nexus this year.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 11, 2015)

ambervals6 said:


> No real developers are getting nexus this year.

Click to collapse



Are you dutch?


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 13, 2015)

roodrix said:


> I have a n900 (note3) but I'm sure, my next phone It's a NOTE 5

Click to collapse



but note5 apparently no external sd slot and no removable battery ...i would prefer the note4


----------



## The War LOrD (Oct 13, 2015)

Used both Galaxy and iPhone, but i dont know which is better. I usually decide by their design and how they look.


----------



## nemesis086 (Oct 13, 2015)

Guys i need an advice on which device i should buy next and note 4 is on top of my list. And i already heard about their complains about the new update 5.1.1 but others have no problem with it. Which device should i buy next besides of note 4? because i dont like note 5 at all.
Or i can still change my mind if i have options to buy a note 5.


----------



## istperson (Oct 13, 2015)

nemesis086 said:


> Guys i need an advice on which device i should buy next and note 4 is on top of my list. And i already heard about their complains about the new update 5.1.1 but others have no problem with it. Which device should i buy next besides of note 4? because i dont like note 5 at all.
> Or i can still change my mind if i have options to buy a note 5.

Click to collapse



Samsung, or other? Do you need the S-pen? Do you only want the screen size to be 5,7", or are you willing to have it smaller or bigger. Like 5,5' or 6,0".

If you're somebody who likes its phone stock, and doesn't care about custom roms, root, etc., then the Note 5 is a very good device.


----------



## legolas2069 (Oct 13, 2015)

The War LOrD said:


> Used both Galaxy and iPhone, but i dont know which is better. I usually decide by their design and how they look.

Click to collapse



I think like you, I don't know which is better and I'm still hesitating


----------



## NowNewStart (Oct 13, 2015)

So I will post here maybe I can get a good phone for me here.

I'm searching for a phone with god custom rom support, but yet under 400€(Notice Euro, phones are a lot cheaper in the US), and has to hold for a while (at least 2 years, best is 3 for me if you ask me). 

I was about to buy the new Nexus 5X, but it's 480€ and is 1. too expensive and 2. too expensive for the specs it has. Then I had the LG G3 in mind, but I disagreed to that because of the ROM and common support. Then I had the Moto X Style (Pure) in mind, but that one is 500€ I don't have.

Any ideas?


----------



## s8freak (Oct 13, 2015)

NowNewStart said:


> So I will post here maybe I can get a good phone for me here.
> 
> I'm searching for a phone with god custom rom support, but yet under 400€(Notice Euro, phones are a lot cheaper in the US), and has to hold for a while (at least 2 years, best is 3 for me if you ask me).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I loved my OPO it has fantastic Rom/dev support and you can buy one new cheap and they're tough devices as well. You can also find a mint OPO on Swappa for around  $260US 

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my SM-G928C Rocking AUDAX+Rom


----------



## NowNewStart (Oct 13, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I loved my OPO it has fantastic Rom/dev support and you can buy one new cheap and they're tough devices as well. You can also find a mint OPO on Swappa for around  $260US
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my SM-G928C Rocking AUDAX+Rom

Click to collapse



I checked Swappa, no one available.

Also I checked Amazon, and am unsure if I should order a phone which is sent from China


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 13, 2015)

NowNewStart said:


> So I will post here maybe I can get a good phone for me here.
> 
> I'm searching for a phone with god custom rom support, but yet under 400€(Notice Euro, phones are a lot cheaper in the US), and has to hold for a while (at least 2 years, best is 3 for me if you ask me).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply OnePlus Two


----------



## s8freak (Oct 13, 2015)

NowNewStart said:


> I checked Swappa, no one available.
> 
> Also I checked Amazon, and am unsure if I should order a phone which is sent from China

Click to collapse



They're made in China as far One Plus 2 goes personally I don't feel they're that much of an improvement and also need an invite. 
OPO is still a great buy for the money

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my SM-G928C Rocking AUDAX+Rom


----------



## yzak58 (Oct 13, 2015)

ideaman924 said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Today, I decided Note 3 Neo (SM-N750K) was crap (no dev support, no custom ROMs, stupid) and decided to ditch it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



F the Sony devices.
If you want to have the best dev support, get one of the new Nexus devices, even the older Nexus phones like my Nexus 5 (2013) still has good dev support , even got the official M update from Goolge.
Other good Non Samsung devices I can think of are the OnePlus One and the OnePlus Two.

---------- Post added at 10:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




s6freak said:


> They're made in China as far One Plus 2 goes personally I don't feel they're that much of an improvement and also need an invite.
> OPO is still a great buy for the money
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my SM-G928C Rocking AUDAX+Rom

Click to collapse



yes OPO is still a good device :good::good::good:


----------



## NowNewStart (Oct 13, 2015)

Alright, I'll keep it in mind, any other devices I could get?


----------



## A.Recio (Oct 13, 2015)

Meizu M2 mini


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 13, 2015)

ideaman924 said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Today, I decided Note 3 Neo (SM-N750K) was crap (no dev support, no custom ROMs, stupid) and decided to ditch it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for LG, LG for the win.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




NowNewStart said:


> So I will post here maybe I can get a good phone for me here.
> 
> I'm searching for a phone with god custom rom support, but yet under 400€(Notice Euro, phones are a lot cheaper in the US), and has to hold for a while (at least 2 years, best is 3 for me if you ask me).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 no support? YOU WOT MATE ! Just kidding haha.

My LG G3 ( D855 International version ) has alooot of developmemt on XDA.
And it's your best choice go for it


----------



## dark_fighter (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi all,

After 3 and half years since I got my trusty S3 (int) I feel like it's time to move on. My main issue is that , although the cpu holds up so far, 1gb of ram is not enough even for daily basic tasks. So, I'm looking for something that offers what the S3 did in 2012: Top performance, great dev/community support. I was going to go for the 6P but SD810 is too hot and also it has *only* 3gb of ram (thinking that I'm going to get the next phone in 3+ years from now). Then there is OP 2 but SD 810 too. I was thinking of big Sammys, like Note 5, or S6 Plus if it ever comes out (edge offers nothing more than a curved display with no functionality afaIk) but they are too price with non-removable battery and SD. I don't really care about the cost but the lower the better of course, nor about the size, but again If I can avoid a 5.2"+ I 'd like to. Keep in mind that I live in the UK, so it should be available in EU. Any suggestions? Those with SD810 what's your experience? Should I really avoid it?


----------



## NowNewStart (Oct 13, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> Go for LG, LG for the win.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm thinking about it, but I heard from a lot of people that they're moving on to other devices and the development is shrinking daily, and I want to keep it 2+ years, that's the thing.


----------



## nemesis086 (Oct 13, 2015)

istperson said:


> Samsung, or other? Do you need the S-pen? Do you only want the screen size to be 5,7", or are you willing to have it smaller or bigger. Like 5,5' or 6,0".
> 
> If you're somebody who likes its phone stock, and doesn't care about custom roms, root, etc., then the Note 5 is a very good device.

Click to collapse



Thanks. Im planning to switch brand too because ive been noticing that samsung doesnt give proper os updates on their high end devices. the only thing i love from samsung is the tw interface and its design.


----------



## force70 (Oct 14, 2015)

ideaman924 said:


> Hiya everyone,
> 
> Today, I decided Note 3 Neo (SM-N750K) was crap (no dev support, no custom ROMs, stupid) and decided to ditch it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like a nexus is in your future, no device enjoys developer support like a nexus device.

I love my nexus 6!

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## kenbhaji (Oct 14, 2015)

ideaman924 said:


> yzak58
> Great, thanks! I was also rooting for the Nexus as well, since most of the custom ROMs come out first on the Nexus series. And Google probably releases all the source as well, correct?
> 
> Elya_Dragon
> LG also looks great with the flashy design and the quality camera, will look further into that. But unless it's a real deal-breaker, Nexus will be my choice. Thanks for the reply!

Click to collapse




You are right on Nexus devices. They are first to get the updates. Source is always being worked on you can track that on GIt. If you are savvy enough you can make some changes in the components and load your own build, which has its own benefits imho.

I will go for low end(5x) over high end(see Samsung/Sony) any day.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> I love my nexus 6!

Click to collapse



What is your opinion on the screen? Reviews I've read have commented on its low brightness output, and that is making me a bit wary. I'm saving up to replace my OnePlus one, and have it narrowed down to a Nexus 6 or the Moto X Pure. I love my OnePlus One, but I want something just a bit bigger (for reading eBooks and gaming) and with front-facing speakers. The Nexus 6 seems the better choice, as the screen is bigger and the GPU is better for 3D graphics, but the reportedly dim output has me leaning towards the Moto X Pure (plus there's that handy-dandy microSD slot). I don't plan on reading outdoors, and my apartment is usually pretty dark, but I work in a well-lit place. I keep my S4 at max brightness, and it has 289 nits output, while the Nexus 6 only has 270 nits (according to PhoneArena), and the Moto X Pure has a blinding 715 nits.


----------



## Dibyajyotikabi (Oct 14, 2015)

Oneplus 2, Nexus 6 and Moto X style are great choice as they offer top notch specs with reasonable price.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 14, 2015)

NowNewStart said:


> I'm thinking about it, but I heard from a lot of people that they're moving on to other devices and the development is shrinking daily, and I want to keep it 2+ years, that's the thing.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure actually about nexus devices.
I haven't used them yet but i wouldn't go for the new N5X or the N6P but would actually go for the N5 or the N6 because their prices got dropped and i don't think the new nexus devices are really worth it but that's just my opinion.

If i would like AOSP feeling i would choose a Motorola device except the fast and secure updates will i miss that Nexus device has.
I'm really enthousiast about LG because they are the second most secured android phone makers.
Nexus is the most secure phone(s) but LG is the second most secure while Samsung and HTC are one of the worst secured companies in western countries.
I just readed that news last night here is the source of the news: http://arstechnica.com/security/201...udy-finds-87-of-android-devices-are-insecure/


----------



## NowNewStart (Oct 14, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> I'm not sure actually about nexus devices.
> I haven't used them yet but i wouldn't go for the new N5X or the N6P but would actually go for the N5 or the N6 because their prices got dropped and i don't think the new nexus devices are really worth it but that's just my opinion.
> 
> If i would like AOSP feeling i would choose a Motorola device except the fast and secure updates will i miss that Nexus device has.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Nexus 4 right now, but I dont know if I want to keep it another year.
The Nexus 6 is an idea, but it's still 430€ here, which is still a lot of money for me


----------



## Oski146 (Oct 14, 2015)

*Mine is...*

One of the new nexus devices, for sure.


----------



## tonydd (Oct 15, 2015)

Holding out for oneplus mini/X details on October 29 and if it's too late


----------



## df2014 (Oct 15, 2015)

Liloscar said:


> One of the new nexus devices, for sure.

Click to collapse



i concour


----------



## imalift (Oct 15, 2015)

Which phone is best suited for a flashoholic like me (most rom development) 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 15, 2015)

imalift said:


> Which phone is best suited for a flashoholic like me (most rom development)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nexus devices, any... Choose one


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Oct 15, 2015)

Is nexus 6p a good phone In your opinion? I want to buy a new phone in a few months. I hate my note 4 with every inch of my soul, It lags, it drives me insane, i just don't like it, no roms and slow updates! it made me no longer like having a phone and not to use my phone unless I really need to!

I watch videos in my phone, I also need OTG, a good Wi-Fi range (for my parrot bebop) and speed;

I Also play games so I don't want it to lag in games, Not only games but most importantly UI, I saw huawei p8 which is a budget phone but it has a buttery smooth UI! I want something like that! or I hate to say it but s6 and note5(note 5 is expensive and both don't get updates, and after 3 HUGE disappointments I don't feel like getting Samsung again)

moto x style is not available in my country!
OnePlus two is but it costs 700$ :| and a it takes a month(min) to ship here!

I don't like any of phones these day!
This is saying a lot for me but i would go for iphone 6s if it wasn't so expensive (maybe if it was 500-700$ for 64gb)

I want to have this phone for like 3-2 years min! So it better be good! my nexus 4 was the best phone I had, if its like that than its awesome  although it was driving me a bit crazy at the end for becoming slow! (a bit ui and not being able to play dead trigger without min graphics)

I rather buy anything cheaper if its good enough! I'm really on a budget now!

Sorry for super long post, but one last question: Why isn't there any reviews or news or anything on the nexus 6p :| it sounds weird! its like nobody likes nexus 6p


----------



## Oski146 (Oct 15, 2015)

Nexus 5X sounds good


----------



## MajorasCurse (Oct 15, 2015)

df2014 said:


> i concour

Click to collapse



The only thing though about the new Nexus devices is that they don't take expandable memory, that's why I ended up going with the Moto X Pure Edition (2015) instead


----------



## force70 (Oct 15, 2015)

Planterz said:


> What is your opinion on the screen? Reviews I've read have commented on its low brightness output, and that is making me a bit wary. I'm saving up to replace my OnePlus one, and have it narrowed down to a Nexus 6 or the Moto X Pure. I love my OnePlus One, but I want something just a bit bigger (for reading eBooks and gaming) and with front-facing speakers. The Nexus 6 seems the better choice, as the screen is bigger and the GPU is better for 3D graphics, but the reportedly dim output has me leaning towards the Moto X Pure (plus there's that handy-dandy microSD slot). I don't plan on reading outdoors, and my apartment is usually pretty dark, but I work in a well-lit place. I keep my S4 at max brightness, and it has 289 nits output, while the Nexus 6 only has 270 nits (according to PhoneArena), and the Moto X Pure has a blinding 715 nits.

Click to collapse



I find the screen to be very good, definitely bright enough. ..I hardly ever go past 50% unless I'm outside in the sun.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:41 PM ----------




kamranhaghighi said:


> Is nexus 6p a good phone In your opinion? I want to buy a new phone in a few months. I hate my note 4 with every inch of my soul, It lags, it drives me insane, i just don't like it, no roms and slow updates! it made me no longer like having a phone and not to use my phone unless I really need to!
> 
> I watch videos in my phone, I also need OTG, a good Wi-Fi range (for my parrot bebop) and speed;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No Roms for the note 4 lol? Where are you looking ..there is a ton of development for it even now a year later.

Other than being ugly the only thing that makes me hestitant on the 6p is the snapdragon 810.

Alot of issues with it on every device which has it and before anyone mentions its the updated version realize that all 810s have issues..they just throttle the thing to minimize them.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## istperson (Oct 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> No Roms for the note 4 lol? Where are you looking ..there is a ton of development for it even now a year later.
> 
> Other than being ugly the only thing that makes me hestitant on the 6p is the snapdragon 810.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's got the Exynos one. 
Anyway, since every phone is different, before we discard all 810 phones, let's wait for the tests. But I too would suggest everybody to be cautious in buying 810 phones. Because of that and the price was that I chose the Nexus 6.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Oct 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> I find the screen to be very good, definitely bright enough. ..I hardly ever go past 50% unless I'm outside in the sun.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have 910H and there are no AOSP or any good roms! 

I Actually think nexus 6p looks good judging from photos, but about 810, I guess you're right, maybe I'll hope that some good devices get released next year (next nexus) with 820, or god forbid switch to iPhone!


----------



## force70 (Oct 15, 2015)

kamranhaghighi said:


> I have 910H and there are no AOSP or any good roms!
> 
> I Actually think nexus 6p looks good judging from photos, but about 810, I guess you're right, maybe I'll hope that some good devices get released next year (next nexus) with 820, or god forbid switch to iPhone!

Click to collapse



Yeah if you want development support never buy the exynos version.. Closed source.

I wish the first 820 device would hurry up..I'm due for a new device soon!

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 16, 2015)

And if you want to support being open with source and development in general don't buy Samsung junk at all  They can't build decent software to ship with and they don't want you to be able to replace it.


----------



## nemesis086 (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys? how is sony xperia z5 premium compared to note 5?


----------



## eng3 (Oct 16, 2015)

eng3 said:


> I've got an HTC Incredible LTE.   Android, 4in, 0.46in thick, 4.66oz.  I love the size.  I got Lollipop lite on it but its showing its age in terms of performance, camera quality, battery life.  I bought another battery so that's manageable.
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone but not sure what to get meeting my requirements (in order of importance):
> 1. Android
> ...

Click to collapse



I posted a while back about my next "perfect" phone.
With Verizon raising the unlimited price by $20, I'll probably be switching to ATT so its probably a good time to re-look at my options.

Project Fi comes to mind, but I have to get a nexus and the closest to my criteria is the Nexus 5X but it doesnt have a card slot or a removable battery.

Redoing my searches, i think the closest thing I've found is the Xperia Z5 compact. (or even just Z5).  I think it meets all my criteria exact the removable battery.  I think the camera should be good, its still early.

Can anyone think of any other new phones that I might have missed?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 16, 2015)

force70 said:


> I find the screen to be very good, definitely bright enough. ..I hardly ever go past 50% unless I'm outside in the sun.

Click to collapse



In the past day or so I read/watched a bunch of reviews, and some complain about how dim it is, yet others praise how bright it is. Weird. The ones that comment about it being dim seem to go by testing with equipment (nits) rather than subjective experience (eyeballs). I'm sure I'd be happy with the brightness.

But what about burn-in? In my research, it seems that burn-in is a problem with this phone, and now this has me more worried than anything else.


----------



## istperson (Oct 16, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> And if you want to support being open with source and development in general don't buy Samsung junk at all  They can't build decent software to ship with and they don't want you to be able to replace it.

Click to collapse



Well, it's true now for the S6/Note 5 line, but the previous Snapdragon devices were pretty good for custom roms, if you didn't fret about Knox.


----------



## subhjvlz (Oct 16, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> @subhjvlz go for the Nexus 6P.
> Usually i would say go for Oneplus 2 instantly but yeah... Nexus above all xD
> You will enjoy high development for a long time

Click to collapse



Pre booked Nexus P6


----------



## Sultanka (Oct 16, 2015)

Hy!
I might buy a xiaomi mi4i. Do you think it is a good choice? Or do you know anything better under 200  pounds?


----------



## DreadStarX (Oct 16, 2015)

I currently own a Galaxy Note 4, love it to death. I just wish there was a root available. I found something in regards to a Chinese root, but I don't trust websites that I can't read. 

I was looking at a Note 5, but a lot of people on XDA have made comments about it's software being junk, and no roots being made for it.

My question is; if I can't get a Note 5, what should I get? (I've had the Note 4 for like 6 months... Family members phone is the original Droid Incredible, she needs an upgrade, haha!)


----------



## darksam_ (Oct 16, 2015)

*change*

Hello friends, now own a galaxy s6, I'm thinking about changing it when it lands in Spain the Note5, you worth thinking change? someone who does?


----------



## force70 (Oct 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> In the past day or so I read/watched a bunch of reviews, and some complain about how dim it is, yet others praise how bright it is. Weird. The ones that comment about it being dim seem to go by testing with equipment (nits) rather than subjective experience (eyeballs). I'm sure I'd be happy with the brightness.
> 
> But what about burn-in? In my research, it seems that burn-in is a problem with this phone, and now this has me more worried than anything else.

Click to collapse



I've had mine since April and no hint of burn in at all.

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 16, 2015)

subhjvlz said:


> Pre booked Nexus P6

Click to collapse



I'm happy tot hear you made a good decision


----------



## force70 (Oct 16, 2015)

darksam_ said:


> Hello friends, now own a galaxy s6, I'm thinking about changing it when it lands in Spain the Note5, you worth thinking change? someone who does?

Click to collapse



Other than a bigger screen and spen pretty much the same thing .

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 16, 2015)

darksam_ said:


> Hello friends, now own a galaxy s6, I'm thinking about changing it when it lands in Spain the Note5, you worth thinking change? someone who does?

Click to collapse



Lol waste of money, S6 is brand new yet ...


----------



## force70 (Oct 16, 2015)

DreadStarX said:


> I currently own a Galaxy Note 4, love it to death. I just wish there was a root available. I found something in regards to a Chinese root, but I don't trust websites that I can't read.
> 
> I was looking at a Note 5, but a lot of people on XDA have made comments about it's software being junk, and no roots being made for it.
> 
> My question is; if I can't get a Note 5, what should I get? (I've had the Note 4 for like 6 months... Family members phone is the original Droid Incredible, she needs an upgrade, haha!)

Click to collapse



Sell your bootloader locked note 4 (which model?) and buy an unlocked snapdragon note 4.

Problem solved 

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## swaglordk (Oct 16, 2015)

My last smartphone was Zenfone2, had to root it and get custom rom for it to function smoothly. I would suggest One Plus One. Good phone!


----------



## Planterz (Oct 17, 2015)

DreadStarX said:


> I currently own a Galaxy Note 4, love it to death. I just wish there was a root available. I found something in regards to a Chinese root, but I don't trust websites that I can't read.
> 
> I was looking at a Note 5, but a lot of people on XDA have made comments about it's software being junk, and no roots being made for it.
> 
> My question is; if I can't get a Note 5, what should I get? (I've had the Note 4 for like 6 months... Family members phone is the original Droid Incredible, she needs an upgrade, haha!)

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Sell your bootloader locked note 4 (which model?) and buy an unlocked snapdragon note 4.

Click to collapse



If his family member has a Droid Incredible, I'm betting he's with Verizon, which an unlocked phone won't work on, unless it's a Nexus 6, 5X, 6P, or the new Moto X Pure. My suggestions should be pretty obvious.


----------



## thinkbig12 (Oct 17, 2015)

After owning my OPO it would be tough to own a phone with a smaller screen. That said the new Nexus 6 looks nice. If the 5x had the same specs, it would be an easier choice to go with the 5x.


----------



## imalift (Oct 17, 2015)

The nexus 6p would cost the same as a xperia z5 premium in my country, is the nexus still worth it? 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## darksam_ (Oct 17, 2015)

force70 said:


> Other than a bigger screen and spen pretty much the same thing .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



thanks for your answer, I'm consuming a lot lately in my s6 multimedia, the pc I have neglected and live more with my phone, so I want larger screen size

---------- Post added at 03:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Elya_Dragon said:


> Lol waste of money, S6 is brand new yet ...

Click to collapse



 you're right but obviously not let out or make a sale to buy the n5


----------



## Souluo (Oct 18, 2015)

Hello.
I'm lost and in need of advice.
Disclaimer: I will root my next phone.

I am thinking about the Note 4 (910C), however I'm afraid it will be simply too big. I am liking the s-pen which I may use (e.g. scrap-booking) , and some of the built in options like "Voice Recorder with Meeting Mode". 
Next in line is S6, which is smaller than the Note, though has no other pros apart from a better performance.
Moto X Style has no fingerprint sensor and seems to be overpriced. 
One plus two, no NFC, Snapdragon 810 and ridiculous waiting time. 
I was considering Nexus 5x, however I'd rather get Xiaomi mi4c which has more RAM and is half the price.

At this moment I'm mostly leaning towards the note 4 even though I am not a fan of Samsung. Is it worth putting in the money for such a phone when I can get Xiaomi mi4c (which would be near perfect if it only had a fingerprint sensor) for much less money? Maybe I will just need to wait for the MI5, even if SD820 hasn't been tested out.
If you could give me a last piece of advice that would lean the scale, or suggest me another handset I would be thankful.

Any opinions/recommendations will be highly appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## s8freak (Oct 18, 2015)

Souluo said:


> Hello.
> I'm lost and in need of advice.
> Disclaimer: I will root my next phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



International S6+ Edge 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom


----------



## Souluo (Oct 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> International S6+ Edge
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom

Click to collapse



That's a bit out of my budget.
I think I will just wait for the 820.


----------



## istperson (Oct 18, 2015)

s6freak said:


> International S6+ Edge
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom

Click to collapse



What he asked for wasn't the most expensive phone at that size, IMHO


----------



## s8freak (Oct 18, 2015)

istperson said:


> What he asked for wasn't the most expensive phone at that size, IMHO

Click to collapse



Note 4 isn't a cheap phone. I don't know what the budget is. I bought my international  6+Edge new from Amazon for $700 US shipped and selling my ATT 6 Edge  on Swappa to offset the cost making my purchase around $200/$300 US 
It's an option and at that price extremely excellent device. 
Just a thought.

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom


----------



## ClawSpark (Oct 18, 2015)

*Budget Phone*

Hey guys,
I'm currently using a SGS6, but i need a small phone as a secondary device. Saw the Nexus 4 selling for about Rs 9700. So is it worth buying it now? 
I need a small device. So <5 inch is preferable.

Thanks!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 18, 2015)

Maybe you want my current Sony Xperia L? It is 4.3 inch...

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 18, 2015)

ClawSpark said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm currently using a SGS6, but i need a small phone as a secondary device. Saw the Nexus 4 selling for about Rs 9700. So is it worth buying it now?
> I need a small device. So <5 inch is preferable.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Camera sucks, battery life is mediocre, and storage is limited, but other than that, it's still a very capable device. The quad core 1.5GHz Snapdragon S4 and 2GB RAM make for a more powerful phone than any newer "budget" device in that price range like a Moto E or prior generation Moto G.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 18, 2015)

Hey all.
I have a Jiayu G3C,  but its broken. 

I was thinking to get a Galaxy s5 Mini, Im not sure it is the best choice of a smartphone costing under 300Euros at the moment. 
i´m scared its too obsolete and lacking power for Android 6.0, the smartphone can be used I don´t mind. 
Is the galaxy s4 Faster than the s5 Mini ???  ( I can have for 260Euros a new S4 and 240Euros a S5Mini) . I would need a small device so <5"  is preferable It just need to be fast really fluid fast.

Thanks a lot if you reached here Best regards Peps


----------



## bikilado (Oct 19, 2015)

Xiomi mi5.. 

Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 19, 2015)

lleresche said:


> Hey all.
> I have a Jiayu G3C,  but its broken.
> 
> I was thinking to get a Galaxy s5 Mini, Im not sure it is the best choice of a smartphone costing under 300Euros at the moment.
> ...

Click to collapse



All versions of the S4 (i9506: Snapdragon 800 >>> i9505/i9505G: Snapdragon 600 > i9500: Exynos 5 Octa 5410 in case you're wondering) are much faster than the S5 mini. The S5 mini's processor (Exynos 3 Quad 3470) is equivalent to phones that run the quad core variant of the Snapdragon 400 or Snapdragon 410.  

In regards to getting Android 6.0 it depends on two factors. The first is what Samsung is updating, and the second is community custom rom support.  From what I seen, it seems that both the S5 mini nor the S4 series won't be getting an OTA update to Android 6.0 by Samsung: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Comp...ow-leaks-includes-Samsung-Sony-and-LG_id74400. From the community standpoint the S5 mini doesn't have much in the way of roms (I counted like 4), while the S4 community has tons of options for every variant except the i9505G. The i9505G is the exception because it's the Google Play Edition meaning that it most likely may get the Android 6.0 update directly from Google as it was released the same year as the Nexus 5, which already got it.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

bikilado said:


> Xiomi mi5..
> 
> Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haven't seen this one, thx. The thing is I'm just a bit scared about cheap overpowered Chinese stuff. The last Chinese I got the jiaiu g3c was like impossible to find custom Roms support and the charging micro uav broke in like 1/2 year.

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




obscuresword said:


> All versions of the S4 (i9506: Snapdragon 800 >>> i9505/i9505G: Snapdragon 600 > i9500: Exynos 5 Octa 5410 in case you're wondering) are much faster than the S5 mini. The S5 mini's processor (Exynos 3 Quad 3470) is equivalent to phones that run the quad core variant of the Snapdragon 400 or Snapdragon 410.
> 
> In regards to getting Android 6.0 it depends on two factors. The first is what Samsung is updating, and the second is community custom rom support.  From what I seen, it seems that both the S5 mini nor the S4 series won't be getting an OTA update to Android 6.0 by Samsung: http://www.phonearena.com/news/Comp...ow-leaks-includes-Samsung-Sony-and-LG_id74400. From the community standpoint the S5 mini doesn't have much in the way of roms (I counted like 4), while the S4 community has tons of options for every variant except the i9505G. The i9505G is the exception because it's the Google Play Edition meaning that it most likely may get the Android 6.0 update directly from Google as it was released the same year as the Nexus 5, which already got it.

Click to collapse



Hey thank you. I saw it I put the s5 mini out of the line :laugh:. I I'm now thinking about the mi4-5 and the galaxy s4. I will have a better search about Chinese smarts there is the Miaiu or something similar gotta take a look

Edit: Ok i did A BIG mistake... I took a look at the top chinese smartphones... They all so pretty and powerful killing me. http://www.phonearena.com/news/Best-Chinese-Android-smartphones-October-2015_id63180

What do you guys think of the Meizu pro 5 ???. (I could get one for 320euros a bit higher than my budget but if I make some extra hours I can get one)


----------



## Violet x (Oct 19, 2015)

Note 5 for sure man! Had mine for a week and I'm loving it! Rooted it straight out of the box and its an amazing phone. Had a nexus 5 before this, I can say I miss stock Android. But I've always liked TouchWiz. And it's improved so that's a bonus for me. I love the s pen, its all I use. And all s pen features are amazing!! Everything is an improvement to the nexus 5 in my opinion. For the way I use my phones. But only downside is not have pure stock Android, but hopefully there will be a custom rombfor that soon


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

Violet x said:


> Note 5 for sure man! Had mine for a week and I'm loving it! Rooted it straight out of the box and its an amazing phone. Had a nexus 5 before this, I can say I miss stock Android. But I've always liked TouchWiz. And it's improved so that's a bonus for me. I love the s pen, its all I use. And all s pen features are amazing!! Everything is an improvement to the nexus 5 in my opinion. For the way I use my phones. But only downside is not have pure stock Android, but hopefully there will be a custom rombfor that soon

Click to collapse



It's actually not a bad thing but it'd really to big. I do have 4.7" I was thinking maximum 5" and something close. Plus the note 5 exceed by a lot my budget


----------



## Violet x (Oct 19, 2015)

lleresche said:


> It's actually not a bad thing but it'd really to big. I do have 4.7" I was thinking maximum 5" and something close. Plus the note 5 exceed by a lot my budget

Click to collapse



That's understandable, it is an overly priced phone. I was fortunate to get it for $850 when it's like $1000 here. Um I'm thinking a nexus 5 or 6 or the new ones. I haven't been reading previous posts so sorry if I'm repeating things. One plus one or even their new one. Htc M8 or m9? still a bit pricy though. There's a huge list of great phones for that size less than $600 or so.not sure what your budget is. Have a look at the Chinese phones they're looking really good specs wise, and are cheap


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

Violet x said:


> That's understandable, it is an overly priced phone. I was fortunate to get it for $850 when it's like $1000 here. Um I'm thinking a nexus 5 or 6 or the new ones. I haven't been reading previous posts so sorry if I'm repeating things. One plus one or even their new one. Htc M8 or m9? still a bit pricy though. There's a huge list of great phones for that size less than $600 or so.not sure what your budget is. Have a look at the Chinese phones they're looking really good specs wise, and are cheap

Click to collapse



Yea My budget is tight 300 euros is already exceding a bit. Big plus this would be a gift and the best the phone is the less time my girlfriend will spend with me :laugh:

The mi4 will maybe be my pick or pro 5


----------



## Violet x (Oct 19, 2015)

lleresche said:


> Yea My budget is tight 300 euros is already exceding a bit. Big plus this would be a gift and the best the phone is the less time my girlfriend will spend with me [emoji23]
> 
> The mi4 will maybe be my pick or pro 5

Click to collapse



Haha yeah [emoji23] 
I like the mi4, Good specs, nice and thin, good size. What's the pro 5? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

Violet x said:


> Haha yeah [emoji23]
> I like the mi4, Good specs, nice and thin, good size. What's the pro 5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahaha was meaning meizu pro 5 just saw the screen is 5.7" will look more the mi4 don't have sd card


----------



## Goku80 (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't make up my mind what handset to go for. Do I go for Galaxy s6 edge plus or the z5. If the premium z5 was out that would be the one but since it's not I am in two minds. 

Any help welcomed.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

Goku80 said:


> I can't make up my mind what handset to go for. Do I go for Galaxy s6 edge plus or the z5. If the premium z5 was out that would be the one but since it's not I am in two minds.
> 
> Any help welcomed.

Click to collapse



Hey goku. The s6 edge plus with his curved sides are a nice plus and all. My guess the z5 will have more power consequence pronably mote future proof. I would say if you patient enough to wait take the z5. The only problem I see with the s6 edge coming from my friends at work. Is that they are very vulnerable to fall.  The edge screen will break almost 80% sure on a fall. Or get heavy scratchs

Edit: I looked at the specs from the z5. And The edge 6 plus it's actually almost the same maybe stronger. It's all about your taste and design


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

Digit88Games said:


> Galaxy S3

Click to collapse




Spamming to get some points ?


----------



## istperson (Oct 19, 2015)

lleresche said:


> Spamming to get some points ?

Click to collapse



Probably both.

As for S6 Edge + vs Z5, the Sony will last longer, because when Samsung stops updating the S6E+ in about 18 months, there won't be alternative ROMs for it, because of Knox and Exynos.


----------



## surcha (Oct 19, 2015)

Can I get some advice please? Looking for an Android around £100 - £120 with 2GB RAM with decent speed. Not fussed about screen size/ external memory/removable battery etc. So far narrowed down to Elephone P6000, Meizu Note 2, XIAOMI RedMi Note 2 32GB (Advanced Edition), Doogee Valencia. CUBOT X9.

Not sure which to go far. Any experiences/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

surcha said:


> Can I get some advice please? Looking for an Android around £100 - £120 with 2GB RAM with decent speed. Not fussed about screen size/ external memory/removable battery etc. So far narrowed down to Elephone P6000, Meizu Note 2, XIAOMI RedMi Note 2 32GB (Advanced Edition), Doogee Valencia. CUBOT X9.
> 
> Not sure which to go far. Any experiences/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hey Surcha im in the same boat as you. I want to buy a cheap good smartphone 2 i was thinking at the begin about the meizu Note 2 but the screen is a bit to big.  I'm almost home I will do some  research  and I ke3p you in touch


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

surcha said:


> Can I get some advice please? Looking for an Android around £100 - £120 with 2GB RAM with decent speed. Not fussed about screen size/ external memory/removable battery etc. So far narrowed down to Elephone P6000, Meizu Note 2, XIAOMI RedMi Note 2 32GB (Advanced Edition), Doogee Valencia. CUBOT X9.
> 
> Not sure which to go far. Any experiences/suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hey surcha I saw there is the Xiaomi Mi4 for a good price: 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00YMID8...SEO,1,google;f0121019ebadf7796597e086d150e090


If you would like cheaper there is the new Lenovo K3 a really good price for the Bang (SD CARD!!!). 

But overal I would conclude take the Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 I´m as well almost sure I will order 1 for me if its available in time. 


You need to look before the avaiability and support around. I bought once a Chinese smartphone and I can tell was a really pain, no roms around hard to root...

Edit: 

I looked at phonearena a visual comparison with my galaxy s4 and O boy its HUGE!!! I think I will take instead the 5" 

The only Big downside is the tiny overpriced storage and lack sd slot support.


----------



## Ste97 (Oct 19, 2015)

*My next smartphone*

Now my smartphone is Galaxy Note 2 for more than 2 years. I think I will keep it till it won't work anymore, but if I could change it right now, I would get a Nexus 6P.


----------



## surcha (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks lleresche. I was really interested in Xiaomi brand but Mi4 is out of my budget. After looing at your link, Redmi 2 does look huge so think I will settle down for 5".


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

*There is a more budget Friendly*



surcha said:


> Thanks lleresche. I was really interested in Xiaomi brand but Mi4 is out of my budget. After looing at your link, Redmi 2 does look huge so think I will settle down for 5".

Click to collapse



There is a more budget Friendly version of the xiaomi mi4 the mi4i I don't know the true price maybe is to high I liked the CUBOT a lot BUT big BUT the phone is already obsolete its hard to find roms and there is 0 support I would say step away from it. The only big one coming to me would had been the Lenovo k3 freshly out for a dream price but the 5.5 is to big the 5.2 is for me my maximum size. I will take some look see if I find something for 5" powerful and with sd card slot

There is a 25£ more expensive than expected xiaomi mi4I  I saw a black version from the same seller for the same price.
Now it get tricky, the Meizu is newer have the perfect 5" screen it's not to big not to small it's really more powerful BUT doesn't have any sd card port!!! Meaning you will have around 12GB free out of the box... this is really nothing like NOTHING my old iPhone 4s had only 16 this was the biggest reas on I changed.

Now there is the redmi 2 pro from xiaomi  It's overall much slower I have a galaxy s4 as well ans it have a snapdragon 600 the redmi have a 400 something if I'm not wrong. I have not a clue of the difference is huge or if the 400 is better or worse. Thinking like me the redmi maybe a bit slow for the high end view but fluid like a good galaxy s3 which is for my taste insane fast and enough. AND it has sd card support!!!

---------- Post added at 10:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

or if you want to blow your budget having a overall good thing with sd card http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B01...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=51TLBe9NkHL&ref=plSrch

End up a raw side by side comparaison that maybe change your mind


----------



## surcha (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks  lleresche. I have been looking at comparisons of K3 note, Doogee Valencia, Elephone P6000 & Meizu Note 4. 

http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/302d4a98e
http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/9fcf4a9a6

While these four more or less cancel each other out, Elephone P6000 has 4 core processor, lesser image resolution but 2700mAh battery. 
Doogee Valencia Y100 has a 4 core processor and  1800mAh battery so a big no
Meizu M2 Note is good with 3100mAh and equal to K3 note with a 3000mAh. 
But I have decided on K3 note, mainly because of the support in XDA forums and better performance in benchmark results. It might be too big as it is 5.5 but I am going to give this a go. Spending far too much time on a phone and this is not good 
Thanks a lot of your assistance. Feel free to post your thoughts.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 19, 2015)

surcha said:


> Thanks  lleresche. I have been looking at comparisons of K3 note, Doogee Valencia, Elephone P6000 & Meizu Note 4.
> 
> http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/302d4a98e
> http://www.devicespecifications.com/en/comparison/9fcf4a9a6
> ...

Click to collapse



That's a really good choice I would say. Saw an earlier good video from android authority reviewing it:
https://youtu.be/D1_vB0CvDlU


----------



## ZenSmoothe (Oct 19, 2015)

I would give Xiaomi Mi4C a try, a solid phone without the big price tag compare to other similir spec phones.


----------



## kingamateur (Oct 20, 2015)

Post removed by author and entered in appropriate forum.


----------



## sravy999 (Oct 20, 2015)

*iphone*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse





iphone 6s, i would suggest you to buy iphone 6s or iphone 6s plus


----------



## lleresche (Oct 20, 2015)

sravy999 said:


> iphone 6s, i would suggest you to buy iphone 6s or iphone 6s plus

Click to collapse



IPhone is a Joke with only 1 GB ram is trash 2GB with the plus  is not enough for the over price and lack sd support. I will take a look but I'm busy. I hope give an answer this afternoon


----------



## gnomified (Oct 20, 2015)

lenovo zuk z2


----------



## dualfever (Oct 20, 2015)

*Samsung Galaxy S6 EDGE or Nexus 6p*

I was looking to upgrade to either the SGS6 Edge or the Nexus 6p I can't decide. 
The SGS6 Edge is £399 for 64GB and quite a good Spec but you get horrible touchwiz UI.
The nexus 6p however will have a great interface and the latest updates. The only thing swaying me to the s6 is it is the 6p is £450 for 32GB or £499 for 64GB a bit pricey in comparison.
I really liked both my Nexus 4 and 5. I currently have the SONY z1 compact.

Has anyone got any information to help me decide on one or the other?
Thanks


----------



## lleresche (Oct 20, 2015)

dualfever said:


> I was looking to upgrade to either the SGS6 Edge or the Nexus 6p I can't decide.
> The SGS6 Edge is £399 for 64GB and quite a good Spec but you get horrible touchwiz UI.
> The nexus 6p however will have a great interface and the latest updates. The only thing swaying me to the s6 is it is the 6p is £450 for 32GB or £499 for 64GB a bit pricey in comparison.
> I really liked both my Nexus 4 and 5. I currently have the SONY z1 compact.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend the nexus. The edge of the galaxy is a ticking bomb. You will probably drop your phone 1 or 2 with the galaxy edge I guess it won't give a single chance and will  break the screen.  reparation is probably insane. 
Bit it only The touchwiz thing is your problem,  you can always take a clean android rom and flash your phone. The cimunoty is still very active for it. There is the HTC m9 good choice. as well the meizu pro 5 coming out soon and will be a beast but I don't know (think) stronger than the nexus. But at least have sd support and it's "cheap" ( meizu pro 5) I didn't look at the specs yet from the nexus but just by experience the nexus are very good phone and I always recommend


----------



## s8freak (Oct 21, 2015)

sravy999 said:


> iphone 6s, i would suggest you to buy iphone 6s or iphone 6s plus

Click to collapse



Your first post and you recommend an iPhone? You need to post pertinent posts in other threads to get your 10 posts 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin Atrium Rom


----------



## force70 (Oct 21, 2015)

sravy999 said:


> iphone 6s, i would suggest you to buy iphone 6s or iphone 6s plus

Click to collapse



Lol....umm dude i think  you have  the wrong forum  lol.

sent from my  Nexus 6 or  Note 4


----------



## WiniciusAL (Oct 21, 2015)

*my next smartphone*

my next smartphone will probably be the zenfone 2: D


----------



## ermacwins (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordered the Mi 4C yesterday early morning

Xiaomi New Product Launch: Mi 4c, Mi Mobile, Mi Bluetooth Speaker - Xiaomi Mi 4c - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum - Mobile - http://en.miui.com/thread-163193-1-1.html


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

ermacwins said:


> Ordered the Mi 4C yesterday early morning
> 
> Xiaomi New Product Launch: Mi 4c, Mi Mobile, Mi Bluetooth Speaker - Xiaomi Mi 4c - Xiaomi MIUI Official Forum - Mobile - http://en.miui.com/thread-163193-1-1.html

Click to collapse



Im about to order 1 pink version tell me if you like it.


----------



## behwolf (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello, would you recommend to me which phone to choose-  LG G4,  Samsung Galaxy S6 or HTC M9


----------



## ermacwins (Oct 21, 2015)

I'd rank them:
S6
G4
M9 though I wouldnt buy the M9


----------



## istperson (Oct 21, 2015)

lleresche said:


> I would recommend the nexus. The edge of the galaxy is a ticking bomb. You will probably drop your phone 1 or 2 with the galaxy edge I guess it won't give a single chance and will  break the screen.  reparation is probably insane.
> Bit it only The touchwiz thing is your problem,  you can always take a clean android rom and flash your phone. The cimunoty is still very active for it.

Click to collapse



Clean rom for the Galaxy S6? I sincerely doubt it. there will be any in the near future. Maybe in a year, year and half, and it still won't be good enough to be a daily driver.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

istperson said:


> Clean rom for the Galaxy S6? I sincerely doubt it. there will be any in the near future. Maybe in a year, year and half, and it still won't be good enough to be a daily driver.

Click to collapse



If you say I believe you. I have a galaxy s4 and it was pretty easy to find a clean rom and I tought was the same for the S6


----------



## istperson (Oct 21, 2015)

lleresche said:


> If you say I believe you. I have a galaxy s4 and it was pretty easy to find a clean rom and I tought was the same for the S6

Click to collapse



Which Galaxy S4? There are lots: 
GT-I9500 (Chipset - Exynos 5 Octa 5410 CPU - Quad-core 1.6 GHz Cortex-A15 & quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A7 GPU - PowerVR SGX 544MP3)[2]
GT-I9505 (Quad-core Snapdragon 600, LTE)
GT-I9506 (Quad-core Snapdragon 800, LTE-A)
GT-I9515 value edition (Quad-core Snapdragon 600, LTE)
SHV-E300K/S/L (Korean; Exynos 5 Octa-core, LTE)

For the Exynos one the first cyanogenmod nightlies started to appear in February 2014 and the phone was released in April 2013. For the Snapdragon ones this was much quicker, but there are no Snapdragon versions of SGS6.


----------



## varunwahi10 (Oct 21, 2015)

- -


----------



## lleresche (Oct 21, 2015)

varunwahi10 said:


> Guys, One Plus Two    OR     Moto x play
> 
> Or should i wait for One plus x(mini)/ Xiomi Mi5/mi4c ??

Click to collapse



One plus 2. But if I recall he is not getting so much success as the precedant 1+1 if you want something firing inside your pocket take the xiaomi mi4c I read that the Snapdragon 810 is not a ver good choice it has trouble with heat. Reason sp many new top knot phones ate using the 808 including xiaomi mi4c


----------



## imableeblob (Oct 21, 2015)

Wouldnt mind a S6. Heard it had problems though,


----------



## josip-k (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys, g3 or xperia z3? I have a g3, and while it's pretty great, the battery is somehow ****ty and dt2w is unresponsive 99% of the time in custom ROMs, and i can't use stock ROM. I've heard good things about the z3 and i like that it's a bit smaller than the g3, but im not shure about this. My only concern is custom ROM development, it seems somehow low on z3.. Is there anyone who owned both? Other user opinions about z3 and g3 are also welcome.


----------



## lleresche (Oct 22, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Guys, g3 or xperia z3? I have a g3, and while it's pretty great, the battery is somehow ****ty and dt2w is unresponsive 99% of the time in custom ROMs, and i can't use stock ROM. I've heard good things about the z3 and i like that it's a bit smaller than the g3, but im not shure about this. My only concern is custom ROM development, it seems somehow low on z3.. Is there anyone who owned both? Other user opinions about z3 and g3 are also welcome.

Click to collapse



Depends. How much are you willing to pay for it ?. There could be some Chinese phones  better for the same price. Up to u


----------



## josip-k (Oct 22, 2015)

lleresche said:


> Depends. How much are you willing to pay for it ?. There could be some Chinese phones better for the same price. Up to u

Click to collapse



No i'm only interested between these two.


----------



## josip-k (Oct 22, 2015)

*wich should i go with, LG g3 or Xperia z3?*

Hy guys, i don't know where to ask, so i'll just post here hope you guys will help me. I currently own a G3, and while the phone is great, some things just annoy me. Like battery, i wouldn't say i have a "heavy" usage, and it barely lasts me a day. And, dt2w works like crap on custom ROMs, and LG's software is a joke. And i really, really almost never use the camera, but on custom ROMs it's drastically worse. The ROM development is kinda ok, since i come from KLTE it's better. But the z3 caught my eye. It's slightly smaller wich is good since i need to use my g3 with two hands, ip68 certificate is also good since i work with cars and there is dust ALL the time and water sometimes, the battery is reported to be good also, and i don't know what's the deal with that sony open something program(maybe someone could explain?) But yet, i'm not so shure about this. The ROM development sure is lower than that on G3, but there are some ROMs and they seem stable, and i saw Sony pushing aosp builds and that's cool also. I need your opinion guys, every opinion is good. Thanks


----------



## Lunair (Oct 22, 2015)

*Started looking again*

My Oneplus One recently broke and now I need a new Phone. 
I'm really not sure what to choose and I don't know where to start looking, so I'm asking for suggestions. 

I start with some useful information which might help you suggesting something.

The things I like about the Oneplus One which I would love to have on my new Phone either.

The large screensize which was 5,5"
NFC chip is very important to me.
I love to flash so I would like it if many custom roms support it.

I am doubting about a new Oneplus One, HTC A9 or a Nexus Device.
Anyone who can help me out?


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 22, 2015)

Lunair said:


> My Oneplus One recently broke and now I need a new Phone.
> I'm really not sure what to choose and I don't know where to start looking, so I'm asking for suggestions.
> 
> I start with some useful information which might help you suggesting something.
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X 2015?


----------



## ouikikazz (Oct 22, 2015)

*new midrange vs old flagship?*

im torn on dropping $210 on a brand new moto g or a 1yr old moto x pure...pricing is similar on both, i have no problems using old phones...been using the original moto x now since it came out and had it not been for the fact that i recently dropped it in water and now i can't make phone calls i'd probably still be using the phone. i love the fact that the x got lollipop upgrade but i know this is the end of the line on the phone so i'm taking that into account as well for whatever phone i get next. i really don't do anything special other than social media and texting on my phone and the occasional web browsing...zero gaming ever. what do you guys think i should do here? new moto g or get a used 2014 x pure?  

O i do use a lot of root apps but for this discussion i know both bootloaders can be unlocked through motorola


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey,
i'm searching for a new phone with the following specs:
-a very good battery
-very nice camera
-about 5.5 inch full hd
-dual sim
-storage: internal min. 16gb and sd slot or internal 64gb and no sd slot
-if possible, good custom rom support, a fingerprint scanner, nfc
-eventually usb type c, but i'm not sure about that
PRICE: Max. 400€(remember its €, in europe smartphones are a lot more expensive than in the us.
I thought maybe 1+2 is a good choice, but no nfc.
Moto x play is great too, how about the camera?
And what about the Zenfone 2?
Thanks for your help!

Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Oct 22, 2015)

$210 on a 2014 Moto X is a far better deal than $220 for the Moto G. The sacrifice is battery life and microSD slot, but it seems like that's not an issue for you.

I've long been a proponent of going with flagships from a generation or even 2 and saving money rather than spending top-dollar for the latest and greatest. Some devices are an exception, such as the Moto X Pure/Style. But right now you can get a brand-new LG G3 for $240, a 64gb OnePlus One for $300, Nexus 6 64gb for $400, etc.


----------



## sniper20 (Oct 22, 2015)

My next smartphone will be definitely an s6. To be exact in 10 days. 

Sent from my GT-I9301I using Tapatalk


----------



## nemesis086 (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys maybe ill switch brand to sony because ive been noticing that sony is having their os updates properly. Maybe ill go for xperia z5 premium.


----------



## roberto95 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Should I get the S6 Edge or Edge+?*

So basically I want to know if I should get the Edge or the Edge+. I'm really compelled as they both have advantages and disadvantages as to what they offer.
*S6 Edge:* 
- Rootable
- IR Blaster
- lighter
- Looks a little better
- Small screen
- App reloading issue
- Metal rail too sharp
- 3GB ram
-Smaller battery
*S6 Edge+:*
- Bigger screen size
- Better rail
- Android 5.1
- Apps edge
- Sleeker design 
- 4GB ram
- Unrootable (Yes, I know that the G/C/I/J/K/T/W variants can be rooted but I'm going to have to stick to Verizon ) 
- No IR Blaster
- Not going to fit in pockets
- Will get too heavy


----------



## ashonk33 (Oct 23, 2015)

I have a s6 edge and I like it, after the latest update (5.1.1 I think), it has definetly beefed up. There are still some issues, like lag. But for the most part it works great. The battery lasts for me on heavy use about 10-12 hours. With the fast charger that isn't a problem. The big thing is choosing phone or phablet. The metal rail isn't sharp?


----------



## dinisb (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, I will stick with the Edge non + due the size, 5.1 it's ok 5.7 is way to big imo. 3GB ram is more the enough these days.


----------



## Such_A_Victor (Oct 23, 2015)

Huawei Mate S


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 23, 2015)

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




nemesis086 said:


> Guys maybe ill switch brand to sony because ive been noticing that sony is having their os updates properly. Maybe ill go for xperia z5 premium.

Click to collapse



What are your requirments for getting a new phone?
Maybe i can help you with choosing a new phone


----------



## Such_A_Victor (Oct 23, 2015)

Just miss about my Huawei mate and want to feel the same holding a brand new tablet


----------



## MastahMatt (Oct 23, 2015)

After my Honor 6 which is a great phone btw, I would like to have a phone :

Which lasts more than 1 week without charging
Can make good pictures in the dark
Have a better audio output (in dbA)
I'm not in a hurry, I can wait 2 or 3 years


----------



## mattsant (Oct 23, 2015)

Now I have a SGS3, but i'm thinking to buy for the end of the year an Lg g4 or an S6. What you advise? I am inclined for the g4, 'cause it have SD card, removable battery and bigger battery, but the s6 have faster ram and memory, and have the speaker on the bottom, I'm really undecided...


----------



## force70 (Oct 23, 2015)

Just be aware that LG locks the device bootloaders including the G4s except for the H815 intl model. So if you decide to buy one make sure you get that model!

Sent from my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## nemesis086 (Oct 24, 2015)

Elya_Dragon said:


> ---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol i just want a new device that i can keep it like 3-4 years because ive been using my note 1 n7000 in 3 years.
And ive been noticing that samsung has no time to support their flagship devices they only make more phones to earn more money. Maybe ill go for z5 premium atleast it has an sd card slot and i can live with that. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 24, 2015)

Standing in line for a while at the Telus Mobility store the other night, trying to pay out my device balance so I can port my number to VoIP, I tried all the new Samsung's and man they lag a lot. Make my old nexus 4 look way smoother.


----------



## sakibm47 (Oct 24, 2015)

happy with galaxy S4


----------



## tupacc12 (Oct 24, 2015)

*help next smartphone*

ican buy htc one m9 and huawei mate s at thesame price but i'm so confused. please help me to choose


----------



## Dorkooken (Oct 24, 2015)

I just gave my iPhone 6 to my daughter as here phone was damaged... So I need to buy a new one.
To be honest I'm tired of the Apple OS and ITunes.
I used to have a google nexus one (loved it) and a Samsung S2 and S3 (also both great except for the Samsung bloatware.

I love flashing custom rom's and the Samsung S6 is at the best choice regarding hardware specs at the moment I think.
The only drawback I see is that there a not many custom rom's available. 
The Sony Z5 is also looking good but this has no Oled screen and I read a lot about the processor SD810 getting hot and throttling...
I also read about bad wifi reception ?
I'm not a heavy gamer so maybe the performance of the SD810 will be good enough?
Is it possible to root the Z5 easy and find a clean custom rom? (nexus like?)
Price is no point for me... but I like a fingerprintreader, prefer Oled and 5"~5,5"
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey guys, i need you.
I'm the owner of a sony xperia l. I bought it 2 years ago because it was the best phone for 200€...
Now i want to buy a new device and i love the sony software!
I dont wanna pay 800€ for a z5 but maybe the c5 ultra dual is a great choice! What do you think? And will it have good custom rom support? Thanks


Sent from my Xperia L using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dorkooken (Oct 24, 2015)

Dorkooken said:


> Thanks for all your help haha

Click to collapse



Just bought a Samsung S6...


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 25, 2015)

why?


----------



## s8freak (Oct 25, 2015)

It's a fantastic device that's why

"All we know is he's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX Plus Rom


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 25, 2015)

the s6 has no external SD,  was a deal breaker for me.  and no removable battery made it worse.  have they fixed some of the bugs people were complaining about? http://www.cheatsheet.com/technolog...samsung-galaxy-s6-and-s6-edge.html/?a=viewall just asking.


----------



## mpabegg (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey, everyone, I need a little help here. 
I had a Z3 Compact and was pretty happy with it, good battery life and small screen size.
I didn't feel really good about rooting it though, due to all the DRM stuff inside.

I'm looking for a new phone and the things that I care the most are:
* Screen size: No more than 5.1" (Actually, smaller would be even better)
* Expandable storage
* Good battery life
* Easy to root and active community development

I was thinking about getting an S5, but I'm not sure it's still worth it since it's not a new phone anymore.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Such_A_Victor (Oct 25, 2015)

MastahMatt said:


> After my Honor 6 which is a great phone btw, I would like to have a phone :
> 
> Which lasts more than 1 week without charging
> Can make good pictures in the dark
> ...

Click to collapse




Maybe it will better to buy car with car charger and good digital camera :laugh:
And nokia 3310 for emergency cases


----------



## istperson (Oct 25, 2015)

"simonbigwave asked: why?"

Maybe it's a cry for help...


Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## jfalgout2003 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm due for an upgrade on AT&T, but I'm not impressed with their phone selection. I don't care for Samsung phones, and I'll never buy an iPhone. I want a decent camera, and have fallen in love with stereo speakers (I currently have a HTC One M8). HTC's camera's continue to disappoint, so I'm not going to upgrade to the M9. I'm intrigued by the Moto X Gen 2, but I'm not sold. I'm also tempted to wait for the Lumia 950 to become available, but I use a variety of apps that I won't have access to on Windows 10. The kicker, I received a Project Fi invite, so that throws the Nexus 5X and 6P into the mix. The 6P would be my phone if it weren't so big. I'd like to hear some opinions of owners of these phones (except the Lumia, obviously). Are the stereo speakers worth going with the 6P? Is Windows Mobile a lost cause? Does lack of an SD card slot really limit the Nexus phones? HELP!


----------



## SAGAR CHHEDA (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm having oneplus two
 But it gets heated up . any solution?? Plz help


----------



## HungryKanamit (Oct 25, 2015)

I just got a nexus 5X for project fi and i'm liking it so far...wish the stock os came with a few more customization options tho.


----------



## justaguyhere (Oct 25, 2015)

--------------
Hey guys, I want to install Yosemite zone another time because I screwed up something lately. But when I want to erase the partition it says "it couldn't erase it".
So what to do??
(I am using a bootable usb and a desktop PC) thx for answering 
------------------


----------



## jfalgout2003 (Oct 25, 2015)

HungryKanamit said:


> I just got a nexus 5X for project fi and i'm liking it so far...wish the stock os came with a few more customization options tho.

Click to collapse



A few questions:
How's the cellular service for Project Fi?
How does the phone perform, any indication that having only 2GB of RAM has an affect on performance?
How's the loudspeaker? Is the sound quality good? Is it loud?


----------



## HungryKanamit (Oct 26, 2015)

Well my previous phone was a samsung galaxy s4 which also only had 2 GB of RAM too and honestly, I've never had a problem running out of RAM before, and the nexus 5x has a much better cpu. Battery life is great. I used it heavy the last two days doing syncing from my old phone and Google. So with normal use I'm sure the phone would last 2 days or so but time will tell as I've only had it since Friday night. I haven't tried any games or watched any movies on kodi yet but I'm sure there won't be any problems. When using the phone to make an actually phone call it sounds fine and works well. No issues with project fi service at all and the no contract and use of use of it makes it so much nicer than any carrier. The only thing bad about the nexus 5x packaged with project fi is that I won't be able to change the ROM for the foreseeable future. And the stock rom is missing a lot of the things I got used to in well packaged roms like a custom power menu (mine only has an option for power off, no restart) just to name an example. Overall, its a phone and I think 2GB of RAM is enough as I almost never go over 1.3 GB even on my old phone running lollipop 5.1 altho I am disappointed that the max storageoption for it was only 32GB


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 26, 2015)

"I'm due for an upgrade on AT&T, but I'm not impressed with their phone selection. I don't care for Samsung phones, and I'll never buy an iPhone. I want a decent camera, and have fallen in love with stereo speakers (I currently have a HTC One M￼. HTC's camera's continue to disappoint, so I'm not going to upgrade to the M9. I'm intrigued by the Moto X Gen 2, but I'm not sold. I'm also tempted to wait for the Lumia 950 to become available, but I use a variety of apps that I won't have access to on Windows 10. The kicker, I received a Project Fi invite, so that throws the Nexus 5X and 6P into the mix. The 6P would be my phone if it weren't so big. I'd like to hear some opinions of owners of these phones (except the Lumia, obviously). Are the stereo speakers worth going with the 6P? Is Windows Mobile a lost cause? Does lack of an SD card slot really limit the Nexus phones? HELP!"

My mom has the moto x 2014 and hates the camera. The HTC one m8 I have takes way better pics than she is getting. My m8 takes pics comparable to my iPhone 5 which surprised me because of all the bad reviews on the m8 camera. She likes everything else about the moto x except that they sold her on the moto assist which almost never works. I gave her my iPhone 5 to try for a week and after 2 days she switched back because it was too small.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2015)

@istperson not really


----------



## jfalgout2003 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info. The Moto X was my last choice of the 4. Now it's Lumia 950, or either of the Nexus phones. I don't like that the 5X is plastic. I haven't owned a plastic phone since my Xperia X10. All of my phones have been in cases, so It's not a huge deal breaker. The metal cased phones just feel more durable. My major resistance to the Nexus phones is Project Fi. I've been with AT&T for 12 years. I've never had any major issues with AT&T. My company pays for my services, so pricing isn't an issue. I'm not sure I want to step up to a 5.7" device. I've held the iPhone 6 Plus...it's not too big for my hand...just not a phone I want in my pocket.


----------



## Planterz (Oct 26, 2015)

mpabegg said:


> Hey, everyone, I need a little help here.
> I had a Z3 Compact and was pretty happy with it, good battery life and small screen size.
> I didn't feel really good about rooting it though, due to all the DRM stuff inside.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The S5 very well might be your best choice. The hardware is slightly aged, but still potent and more than capable of doing anything you can throw at it. Putting an AOSP/CM based ROM on it would help a lot too, since excessive TouchWiz features are what can bog this phone's performance down. If you're in North America, make sure you get a T-Mobile version, as it has an unlocked bootloader. Apart from that and the Sony Compacts, there really just aren't any newer, high-performance with both a small(er) screen and expandable storage.

One exception might be the upcoming OnePlus X/Mini. Official specs haven't been released, but it's said to have a SD801 (same as the G5 and Z3C) but might come with 3gb RAM. Plus it'll have a microSD slot, and assuming it follows the One and Two, it'll be basically a Nexus in terms of freedom and openness for development.


----------



## pie_are_squared (Oct 26, 2015)

What's the best phone that I can get directly from Verizon, right now, that I can root, and put on a custom recovery and rom?

And by best I mean fastest, smoothest, and hopefully good battery.


----------



## bsmitty83 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nexus 6 is your only option I think. Everything else has a locked bootloader .

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajsood79 (Oct 26, 2015)

*S6 or S6 edge*

Any advice on whether there are any particular draw backs to the edge? Especially Interested to hear from those that have the phone, niggles and pros. Is it comfortable to hold? Any issue with apps or games (hearthstone, football manager).  Happy with it or wish you took the regular s6? 

Assume cost is not an issue, difference in price is not a problem.  Coming from an iPhone 6, don't want anything bigger if I can help it ( edge is very close!).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## s8freak (Oct 26, 2015)

rajsood79 said:


> Any advice on whether there are any particular draw backs to the edge? Especially Interested to hear from those that have the phone, niggles and pros. Is it comfortable to hold? Any issue with apps or games (hearthstone, football manager).  Happy with it or wish you took the regular s6?
> 
> Assume cost is not an issue, difference in price is not a problem.  Coming from an iPhone 6, don't want anything bigger if I can help it ( edge is very close!).
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I had zero issues with my S6 Edge matter of fact I'm selling it to pay for the S6Edge Plus I just picked up  this device is very fast very sexy and sleek fits the hand very well. Just gorgeous all around but make sure you get a quality tempered glass screen protector for it. 

"All we know is he's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX Plus Rom


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 26, 2015)

My next phone is Nexus 5X Ice Blue 32 GB.


----------



## nusclyss (Oct 27, 2015)

Mine would be Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge


----------



## s8freak (Oct 27, 2015)

nusclyss said:


> Mine would be Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong it's a stunning device 

"All we know is he's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX Plus Rom


----------



## Canis L. Nubilus (Oct 27, 2015)

If I have to choose a new phone now Iwould hardly think about a huawei phone. 

Mate S and Honor 7 are amazing. But the missing xda developers on huawei are keeping me away


----------



## fparri (Oct 27, 2015)

*Cheapest smartphone with XDA community and modded roms*

Hi Guys,

I need to buy a new smartphone to use go along with my Note 3. What would be the cheapest solution with an active XDA userbase and modded roms (CM, for instance)?

Thanks a lot in advance for your suggestions


----------



## istperson (Oct 27, 2015)

fparri said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need to buy a new smartphone to use go along with my Note 3. What would be the cheapest solution with an active XDA userbase and modded roms (CM, for instance)?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance for your suggestions

Click to collapse



Oneplus one or two , or find a Nexus 6 on eBay. Android Authority advertises one for $290.


----------



## mperkel (Oct 27, 2015)

*Looking for phone recommendation*

You would think it would be easy for me to pick out a phone but not finding what I want. Maybe too picky.

Currently have a rooted Razr M and a car dock that I'm happy with, more or less. It's rather dated and as apps grow I find that the ram isn't enough. My ideal phone would be the same thing with updated guts and wireless charging.

So - let me list my must haves:

Root - unlocked bootloader
I prefer smaller phones - about 5" or less
Car mount made for the phone
No Samsung - don't like the home button 

Preferences:
NFC
Wireless Charging

Carriers - need reliable coverage. Currently with Verizon. Might consider changing networks but has to have good coverage.

Cost is no object

What do you all recommend?


----------



## cappilio (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi Guys

apologies if this has already been answered i did search and found a few pots but they didn't give me all the information i was hoping for or match my criteria exactly.

Ok so i have a 3 year old son,
his hand to eye coordination is coming along and ever since he's been able to unlock his mothers ipad we cant get him off it.

i have no problem with him using the technology at such a young age in moderation and im sure it can be quite educational with the right apps etc.

however using his mothers ipad is not ideal, its totally open he could accidentally press anything from in app purchases or anything that is available on the internet which is a scary thing.
we came to the conclusion that he needs his own tablet, that we can load with selected app's and he can play etc.

i looked at the tablets designed specifically for kids like the vtech's leapfrogs etc but im not exactly sure they will be the best way forward because they wont really grow with him yes they are probably great for a certain age range but as he gets older it will loose its usefulness.

i need something that's going to be pretty much a disposable price (£30/£60) lets be frank this is probably going to be destroyed on several occasions. 

so i want want an android tablet the bigger size the better. I need it to be able to root the device as i want to take advantage fully of titanium back and restore direct to a replacement device if needed.

needs to be able to run sort of childrens apps available i know the can be a broad spectrum but lets just say the average ones (processor / memory consumption wise)

i have seen lots of different softwares to lock the os down, so only use certain apps etc but any other suggestions would be great. or anyone who has made something similar.

cheers guys
cap


----------



## mircea1380 (Oct 28, 2015)

From my own experience we bought a cheap chinese tablet for our 3yo kid, some two years ago. It's a Pipo S1 Pro and it's still running after 2 years. It cost me 60usd. 

I'm the one still installing games/apps to the tablet, not the kid - he doesn't know about PlayStore and how to install anything. In order to be on the safe side, I installed Youtube Kids for him.

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester123 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Looking for a 8in size tablet*

Hey looking for a tablet around the size of a Apple mini, but would like an android is based. 

I picked up a amazon fire hd 8. Like the size but I'm not sure if I really like the fire os. Currently I am trying to sideload google apps to see if that will work. Want to be able to use chronically, hangout, and world of tanks.

Can you guys suggest any other tablets? Would an older Samsung tab work?

Mainly will be for movies, tv episodes, some books. And I like to play world of tanks occasionally.

Just looking for some alternatives in this size and price range of the amazon fire hd 8


----------



## noraz123 (Oct 28, 2015)

mperkel said:


> So - let me list my must haves:
> 
> Root - unlocked bootloader
> I prefer smaller phones - about 5" or less
> ...

Click to collapse



I, too, am looking for a similar phone.  I currently have the Nexus 5, and don't want a phone too much bigger (5.2" or less would be ideal).  I realized that I've become quite picky in choosing a new phone, and I think it is because I very much like my Nexus 5, but at the same time would prefer something newer.

*Need*:

Android
Unlocked bootloader with active community OR good support from manufacturer with updating/upgrading OS
Excellent battery life
 No bigger than 5.5".  Preferably smaller
Decent camera (10 MP or greater)

*Very nice to have:
*

5.0-5.2" size would be ideal
Slim and light phone
Wireless charging
Optical image stabilization

*Don't need (but OK to have)*

Expandable storage.  I have 16 GB storage with my Nexus 5, and that is fine.
Fingerprint reader. 
Marquee brand. I would be quite comfortable buying a lesser well known brand like Alcatel, Huawei, Asus, ZTE, etc.

*Phones I have considered:
*
HTC One A9. This is the phone that I am/was most interested in.  I actually pre-ordered it, but since canceled.  No wireless charging, and worried about battery life. 
Motorola Moto X Pure Edition (aka Style).  Too Big.  
Motorola Moto X Play. Not available for sale in USA.
LG G4. Would prefer a phone slightly slimmer.
Samsung Galaxy S6. I'm planning on checking out the phone this coming weekend.

Would appreciate any pointers to other phones to consider. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm eligible for TMO's Jump program right now and am trying to decide if I should upgrade from my current M8.  One of my biggest fears is that once I choose a new phone, the next greatest will come out right afterwards; that's what happened when I bought my M8.

As far as I can see, there aren't any major new phones coming out, but I thought that last time...

It looks like the S6 is the best option right now, but I'm still gun-shy.  My major "wants" are something that's easily rooted and unlockable.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## baiju2012 (Oct 28, 2015)

@noraz123. Try Nexus 5X.


----------



## neapo (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys.

I'm looking for a phone below 150€ i required the following:

GPS
Good camera with led flash

Optionally
Can buy online but it must be sold in europe

Good battery
Updatable OS
Portuguese language available

I don't care if it's iOS, Windows or Android.


----------



## noraz123 (Oct 29, 2015)

@baiju2012 - thanks!  Another phone I will look into.  Looks like it doesn't have wireless charging, but otherwise another good option.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 29, 2015)

OnePlus Two or Moto X Play? OnePlus Two has better hardware and custom rom support, but Moto X Play has a very good camera and a really big battery...


----------



## houbaiqian (Oct 29, 2015)

*please help me to choose a new phone to replace G2*

Dear all,
    I used my LG G2 for nearly 2 years. It is a great smart[hone. Mine still works well with the ROM cloudy 3.3. Yet since some apps and games are beyond its capacity.  I would like to change a new phone. 
    Please don't hesitate to give me your advice.
    For I am used of G2, I would like my new phone to have following features,
      1. size: smaller than 5.5 inches. easy to use by one hand,
     2. battery: more than 3000 mA or less but with quick charge function
     3. fantastic camera with quick focus speed
     4. solid and well industrial designed
     5. good performance, smooth without burning
     6. dual sims cards (optional)
     7. fingerprint unlock (optional)
     8. will have plenty of ROMs in the future like G2 (optional)

Actually, I found Galaxy s6, Xperia Z5 and Gigaset Me match the requirement above. Among them, which is better?  or is there any other better then them?
Looking forward to your kind response.


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 29, 2015)

noraz123 said:


> I, too, am looking for a similar phone.  I currently have the Nexus 5, and don't want a phone too much bigger (5.2" or less would be ideal).  I realized that I've become quite picky in choosing a new phone, and I think it is because I very much like my Nexus 5, but at the same time would prefer something newer.
> 
> *Need*:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5X perhaps lol?

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> OnePlus Two or Moto X Play? OnePlus Two has better hardware and custom rom support, but Moto X Play has a very good camera and a really big battery...

Click to collapse



Despite the big battery the Moto X Play has pretty average battery life. I'd say go for the OP2 or Moto X 2015.


----------



## Android Optimizer (Oct 29, 2015)

*What should be my next tablet?*

I have an old Archos Titanium 80 tablet that is extremely slow and unresponsive when doing almost anything these days. I'm thinking its time to get a new tablet. Looking at whats out there (and coming out) the Asus ZenPad z580CA, Google Pixel C, Acer Predator 8, and maybe even one of the old Nexus 9 tablets are all things I'm considering. I'm open to other suggestions as well.

(I'd post links to each of the ones I've mentioned above for those unfamiliar with the features of each that I listed, but I don't have my ten posts yet. )

Here is what I see about the positives and negatives of the ones I mentioned above:

Things I like(d) about the Asus Z580CA:
2048x1536 (exceeds minimum resolution desired) (324 ppi)
Supports pens (Z Stylus)
Asus Tru2Life+ (increases refresh rate to reduce blur and potentially create smooth detailed motion) (and apparently better looking contrast)
Two front speakers (better than a single or back speaker(s) when watching videos).
Micro SD slot (for external micro SD cards up to 128gb)
Asus software that can allow the tablet to control a PC (I could remotely start videos on my notebook and have them play on my tv without having to get up and use the PC), and visa versa control the tablet from the PC (I can't think of why I'd necessarily do that).

Drawbacks I see to the Z580CA:
short(er than average?) battery life (from what I read in a few reviews)
Asus bloatware (from what I read some can/can't be disabled)
May end up with legacy/obsolete software (OS) after some time if Asus doesn't keep the OS up-to-date (but that's true of anything Android that isn't a recent Nexus or Pixel system).

Things I like(d) about the Pixel C:
Google - they say they'll put out software (Android?) updates for it every six weeks. (Unlike my current tablet I will not be stuck with an old OS that has problems with updated apps).
2560x1800 (308 ppi)
Stereo speaker on both sides
Optional keyboard (magnetic Bluetooth keyboard that has long battery life)
long battery life

Drawbacks I see to Pixel C:
expensive $499/$599 for tablet plus additional $149 for keyboard
(totaling $648-$748 - roughly the price of some laptops/pc)
No SD slot (I'm not familiar with USB type-C, but would it plausibly work to connect and power the external hard drives I mentioned previously - assuming I had a wire that could connect to the drive on one end and the tablet type-c port on the other. Even if it could be done I'd have to wonder how quickly it would drain the battery, and how troublesome it would be to have a hot external drive likely dangling from the tablet)

Nexus 9:
Has many of the benefits of the Pixel C being a pure Android software device, but its an older tablet whose hardware is older than the other models being considered, and Android software updates will probably not be released for it for as long a period of time as some of the newer units. (Paying a higher price than for many of the other newer units for older hardware?)

Predator 8 :
Same price as the Asus z580CA ($299),and is scheduled to be released (November 6th?). It has both a decent screen (1920x1200) with 100% NTSC color gamut, and a powerful processor (Intel Atom X7-Z8700). Its also got 2x2 MIMO Wi-Fi, and it apparently runs on an_ almost_ pure Android OS. Unfortunately the only reviews/previews out there about it are from a gaming standpoint. I'd like to read how it compares to other tablets in its price/parts classes. I'd like to read about how its screen compares to other screens, how its battery lasts in general activities (browsing the web, watching a view videos, etc), what ports it has (from the pictures) it has a headphone/audio port and a USB or HDMI port (I'm guessing USB).  I'd like to read if web browsing is faster than on other tablets on account of the MIMO 2x2. Unfortunately no one has done a review of the device (which should have been out in Europe by now) from those perspectives.


For reference my current devices are : Sager NP9750 notebook, HTC One M8 phone, Archos Titanium 80 tablet, and an Asus ZenWatch 2. Here are breif details about each.

Sager NP9150 notebook running Windows 10 (the best computer I've owned and used to date. Its never crashed/blue screened or had any component failures).

HTC One M8 phone running Android 5.0.1 (the best phone I've owned to date. Its been fast, responsive, I haven't had any significant app crashes (ex: browser shutting down for no known reason), and it doesn't spontaneously turn off/restart on me (like my previous model phone used to do).

Asus ZenWatch 2 running Android Wear 1.3.0.2176821, Google Play 8.1.20, and Android OS 5.1.1 (I got it very recently, but I'm liking it so far).

Archos Titanium 80 tablet running Android 4.1.1 (This is the device I'm looking to replace). Most of the time it seems to take a long time for apps to launch. Many of those times the apps become unresponsive. Its wifi connection speed is much slower (and takes longer to connect) than the wifi with all of my other devices. (Granted I don't have a way to speed test the ZenWatch's wifi).  The Titanium 80 has a 1024x768 pixel resolution, and I was never really happy with that screen quality. I'm looking for my new tablet to have a higher resolution (I'm thinking 1920x1280 or above).

I would appreciate any suggestions, recommendations, or information anyone has to contribute. What should I replace my old Archos Titanium 80 with?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 29, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> Nexus 5X perhaps lol?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean with Moto X 2015? There are three models: Moto X Style, Play and G...


----------



## neapo (Oct 29, 2015)

neapo said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm looking for a phone below 150€ i required the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Help here?


----------



## obscuresword (Oct 29, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> What do you mean with Moto X 2015? There are three models: Moto X Style, Play and G...

Click to collapse



Style/Pure Edition.


----------



## Teezla (Oct 29, 2015)

I recently got an SO edge. That's my phone sorted for a couple of years


----------



## hippopig (Oct 29, 2015)

*Which Chinese smart phone?*

As the title suggests ,Im looking to try something away from the norm and from what ive been reading some of these phones have great bang per buck as it were.The only problem is that there is simply so many to choose from.Im looking to spend £150 and am really unsure of what to go for.
Considering either the my touch 2 or the elephone p8000.............im in the uk so any help would be greatly appreciated and the best place to buy..........Thanks guys


----------



## numlocked (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I am new to the forum. 

I currently own a Samsung galaxy s5 and I love it to bits! When the screen cracked and I had a choice to upgrade but chose not to because I couldn't justify the need to upgrade because there was nothing on the market that was, in my eyes better than the S5.

However now I can see and is expecting the phone to last me until mid next year. 
What are peoples thought? What phone should I be looking at? I would normally do my own research but it seems the smart phone game has ever increased and I can no longer keep up to date lol. 

My main necessities will be, 
64gb with or without a slot for an sd card. 
Replaceable battery. 
5.5inch or bigger. 
High pixel density

That's it. 
Battery life is not a major  concern. 

Thanks in advance guys!!!


----------



## Teezla (Oct 29, 2015)

Go for the LGG4. Big screen. Good battery and removable back and SO card...

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NooBNomaD (Oct 30, 2015)

*Fire HD 10 or Fire 7?*

I've came across these two today. I am a frequent kindle reader!

Is anyone out here uses kindle?

Any tips & tricks?

Its Kindle HD 10 - 10"
It's worth a good price, isn't it?



Sent from my A99 using Tapatalk


----------



## VoidStarr (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello! I currently own a Samsung Galaxy S2 Plus and want to upgrade to a new phone. I want answers from people who have owned for a while the phones which I am about to ask of...I don t want story reviews. I am a Samsung fan and was thinking about buying the S6 [non-edge].I have read several reviews [no idea which of them are trustworthy] which complain about lots of freezes, lags and a terrible battery life.Also about the phone having the calssical progressive. well known decay of Samsung phones. I ve been also considering the HTC M9.I ve read about it s camera being poorly in some conditions, but being fixed upon a patch?Also people were complaining about it s battery.No complaints about freezing or such. Also I ve heard about a new Brand, OnePlus having a phone named Oneplus Two.No idea if it s a trustworthy brand or not.

Basically I would like a mobile phone with 3GB RAM, Snapdragon CPUmaybe [64bit optional], or a fast enough minimum quad core cpu, a good camera and a battery which could last a day with moderate gaming and 4G on for whatsapp[I will purchase an external battery].No video watching, no streams and mild browsing.I want it to have full-hd display, QHD not being necessary because of battery drainage and no significant visual difference.Also I don t want it to freeze or lag anyhow..the S2 made me nuts but hey..the fellow's old.

Basically I need to choose between Samsung Galaxy S6, LG G4, HTC M9, Xperia Z3 plus or whatever it s called, OnePlus Two.I don t want an iPhone.

Please help! ty. in advance!


----------



## Teezla (Oct 30, 2015)

Just a heads up that the s6 battery isn't amazing. I can get through a whole day with it on about 30 percent but with the quick charger you can put it on 2p mind and it goes up about 15 percent and 100 percent in an hour.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VoidStarr (Oct 30, 2015)

Teezla said:


> Just a heads up that the s6 battery isn't amazing. I can get through a whole day with it on about 30 percent but with the quick charger you can put it on 2p mind and it goes up about 15 percent and 100 percent in an hour.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Does the quick cahrge work on an external battery?
what about freezes?do u play alot of mobile game? any other downsides?


----------



## Teezla (Oct 31, 2015)

VoidStarr said:


> Does the quick cahrge work on an external battery?
> what about freezes?do u play alot of mobile game? any other downsides?

Click to collapse



I don't see why it wouldn't work on an external battery. But don't quote me on that. I've never had it once freeze one me and I play a lot of real racing, FIFA and mine craft and it seems to run perfectly. As well as for downsides? Not much really other than an OK battery. There is a bit of glare on the s6 edge with the curved screen but it's not too bad and it doesn't bother me personally but it's personal preference to be fair. 4k camera, 5.1" Quad HD sAMOLED screen screen, 8 core CPU... what else more could u ask for? I find I'm being a little biased here... I did come from an iPhone 4 to an iPhone 5s and then to my s6 edge. Best. Desicion. Ever.


----------



## TripleBrass (Oct 31, 2015)

I think I'm in the market for a new phone.  My current device (HTC M8) is starting to become very sluggish and I really don't want to bother flashing new ROMs in an attempt to fix the issue when I kind of want a new phone.  However, I've determined that I must have certain features: microSD card, dual front facing speakers.  There really aren't many flagship devices that have these features other than, from what I can tell, the HTC M9 (no thanks); the Xperia Z5 (would need to import), Moto X Pure (not a fan of the battery life from what I've seen), or the Moto X Force (import).

I really wish the X Force was available in the US (I'm on ATT) - I'd probably get it immediately.


----------



## VoidStarr (Oct 31, 2015)

Teezla said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work on an external battery. But don't quote me on that. I've never had it once freeze one me and I play a lot of real racing, FIFA and mine craft and it seems to run perfectly. As well as for downsides? Not much really other than an OK battery. There is a bit of glare on the s6 edge with the curved screen but it's not too bad and it doesn't bother me personally but it's personal preference to be fair. 4k camera, 5.1" Quad HD sAMOLED screen screen, 8 core CPU... what else more could u ask for? I find I'm being a little biased here... I did come from an iPhone 4 to an iPhone 5s and then to my s6 edge. Best. Desicion. Ever.

Click to collapse



I ve read alot of reviews of people complaining about freezes and lag..as it would be a 512 RAM device that s why I asked.Would wonder if the standar s6 would be ok [i really don t want edge].I know it has a slightly weaker battery but..this may be all?


----------



## Teezla (Oct 31, 2015)

I've not experienced one bit of lag at all. The people who are saying they have can probe it before saying a £450 device is 'lagging'. I normally have 1.2GB of RAM free when doing normal daily thing e.g. Facebook,  clash of clans, Instagram, snapchat etc. I bought the edge because it's looks so nice and feels so nice to hold. It makes the phone look alot thinner as well. It has Gorilla Glass 4 which is VERY strong. I've dropped my phone a few times on concrete and not one piece of evidence that I did it.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iTrogo (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm looking for a new (premium) smartphone because I recently dropped (by accident) my poor LG Nexus 5 on the floor thus causing a cracked screen. Here's what I looking for:

High-end CPU & GPU
At least 3GB RAM
High PPI
Bigger screen than 5 inches but not too big
Dual front speakers (very important!)
Wireless charging would be awesome

What do I do mostly on my phone? Gaming! Other than that web browsing & Youtube. Now I'm not sure if I should wait for the newer models (in 2016) or is there already a great phone for my needs that I missed? I really love everything about the Nexus 6P but since I'm from Germany it might take a while since it arrives here on the market.

I'd appreciate any suggestions from my fellow (mobile) gamers out there.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 31, 2015)

iTrogo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a new (premium) smartphone because I recently dropped (by accident) my poor LG Nexus 5 on the floor thus causing a cracked screen. Here's what I looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, i'm from Germany too and think, that the Sony Xperia Z5 Premium would be a nice phone for you...


----------



## Planterz (Oct 31, 2015)

TripleBrass said:


> I think I'm in the market for a new phone.  My current device (HTC M8) is starting to become very sluggish and I really don't want to bother flashing new ROMs in an attempt to fix the issue when I kind of want a new phone.  However, I've determined that I must have certain features: microSD card, dual front facing speakers.  There really aren't many flagship devices that have these features other than, from what I can tell, the HTC M9 (no thanks); the Xperia Z5 (would need to import), Moto X Pure (not a fan of the battery life from what I've seen), or the Moto X Force (import).
> 
> I really wish the X Force was available in the US (I'm on ATT) - I'd probably get it immediately.

Click to collapse



It's possible that the Droid Turbo 2 will work on AT&T.  Verizon phones often work on T-Mobile and AT&T because they're not carrier locked and support GSM bands. Not always, but often. Obviously, you'd want to wait until someone tried it out first before buying one. Plus you'd have to wait until you found one 2nd hand/3rd party, as Verizon won't just sell you one outright. From what I can tell, it supports bands 2 and 4, which AT&T uses based on region, but it won't have their band 17.

What about a Nexus 6 or the new 6P? No microSD slot, but the 6 can be had with 64gb and the 6P 128gb.


----------



## iTrogo (Oct 31, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey, i'm from Germany too and think, that the Sony Xperia Z5 Premium would be a nice phone for you...

Click to collapse



Hallo, Nachbar (neighbour). 

Well, thanks for replying but I really don't need that powerful camera since I'm using it rarely. Other than that, doesn't the Snapdragon 810 overheat? I can only imagine how hot my phone would be after playing on it for an hour or so. 

What do I like about that phone you recommended? Wow... PPI is the highest I've ever seen! Adreno 430 is exactly something I have in mind. 3GB RAM is more than enough. This phone is almost a perfect pick for me... but I'm afraid I have to keep looking.

Unfortunately, I think I have to wait for HTC One M10, LG G5 or Nexus 6P to arrive in Germany unless someone has a better suggestion.


----------



## Rado_vr6 (Oct 31, 2015)

rajsood79 said:


> Any advice on whether there are any particular draw backs to the edge? Especially Interested to hear from those that have the phone, niggles and pros. Is it comfortable to hold? Any issue with apps or games (hearthstone, football manager).  Happy with it or wish you took the regular s6?
> 
> Assume cost is not an issue, difference in price is not a problem.  Coming from an iPhone 6, don't want anything bigger if I can help it ( edge is very close!).
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



I had issues with my S6 Edge+. Some games do lag, Google Hangouts is LAGGY at times, and a locked phone can be a pain. If you aren't using Google's suite of apps, you'll be fine. Samsung really optimized the experience towards their native applications. If you desire the stock Android experience, that won't be happening. I can honestly say that my Nexus 5X is snappier than the Edge+. 

Ultimately I sold it to get back into a Nexus device. Although the camera was slightly nicer and the build quality was magnificent, I just couldn't imagine using the RAM hog that is TouchWiz for the long haul.


----------



## inad ila (Oct 31, 2015)

Oneplus


----------



## TripleBrass (Oct 31, 2015)

Planterz said:


> What about a Nexus 6 or the new 6P? No microSD slot, but the 6 can be had with 64gb and the 6P 128gb.

Click to collapse



The microSD is just such a hard requirement for me.  I carry around a lot of music, games, movies, etc.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 31, 2015)

iTrogo said:


> Hallo, Nachbar (neighbour).
> 
> Well, thanks for replying but I really don't need that powerful camera since I'm using it rarely. Other than that, doesn't the Snapdragon 810 overheat? I can only imagine how hot my phone would be after playing on it for an hour or so.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah i think then you have to wait for new phones in 2015...maybe the SD820 doesn't have a overheat problem. I'm searching for a new phone like oneplus, but the oneplus two doesn't have nfc. I will wait for oneplus three...


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Oct 31, 2015)

Jester123 said:


> Hey looking for a tablet around the size of a Apple mini, but would like an android is based.
> 
> I picked up a amazon fire hd 8. Like the size but I'm not sure if I really like the fire os. Currently I am trying to sideload google apps to see if that will work. Want to be able to use chronically, hangout, and world of tanks.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4, Galaxy Tab S 8
Or Galaxy Tab S2 8






cappilio said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> apologies if this has already been answered i did search and found a few pots but they didn't give me all the information i was hoping for or match my criteria exactly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How are you planning to find something rootable at that price range?
Can you afford more for your son or is this your real budget?


----------



## Naprzod (Nov 1, 2015)

Hi, i need your help!, im between the LG G4, G Flex 2 or One plus Two. The only thing i dont like from the G4 is that it has a snap 808 instead of a 810. What should i buy? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Planterz (Nov 1, 2015)

Migdilu said:


> Hi, i need your help!, im between the LG G4, G Flex 2 or One plus Two. The only thing i dont like from the G4 is that it has a snap 808 instead of a 810. What should i buy? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Well, the reason LG went with the 808 on the G4 (and the new V10) is because they were having overheating problems with the 810. The 808 is good enough for most things, but the Adreno 418 suffers with graphics processing. If you don't play demanding games, I'd say go ahead with the G4 or even the new V10. Or the Moto X Pure/Style. The Note 4 or Nexus 6 will play any game you want and won't overheat like an 810 powered phone might.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Nov 1, 2015)

Any truth to the rumors that the new LG G5 is coming out next month (November)?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 1, 2015)

ned4spd8874 said:


> Any truth to the rumors that the new LG G5 is coming out next month (November)?

Click to collapse



I haven't seen/read anything about the G5. Last 2 came out in the spring, so I'd really doubt it. Unless your source confused with the V10 or the rumored G Pro 3 (most likely the former).

BTW, I grew up in Geneva. Where are you?


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Nov 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I haven't seen/read anything about the G5. Last 2 came out in the spring, so I'd really doubt it. Unless your source confused with the V10 or the rumored G Pro 3 (most likely the former).
> 
> BTW, I grew up in Geneva. Where are you?

Click to collapse



I've seen it on a few sites, here's one of them: http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...-in-november-with-snapdragon-820-on-board.htm

One of the phones I'm thinking about is the G4, but if the G5 is around the corner, then that changes things.  Also, it seems that custom ROMs are slim pickings for most models now for some reason.

And I'm near Homewood.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 1, 2015)

ned4spd8874 said:


> I've seen it on a few sites, here's one of them: http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...-in-november-with-snapdragon-820-on-board.htm

Click to collapse



The veracity of that site seems dubious. It talks about the G Pro 5, but that'd mean LG would be skipping the 3 and the 4. Possible, I suppose, to avoid confusion and/or market it alongside the G5. Also, the SD820 is not a hexacore running at 1.8GHz (that'd be the 808), but a quadcore running at up to 3.0GHz. The $900 price seems completely ludicrous, considering how cheap the G3 and G4 (and G2 for that matter) can be had today because LG needs to undercut Apple and Samsung to get their phones sold. Finally, *nobody* seems to have any SD820s yet. Not Samsung or Xiaomi or Oppo, who are also waiting for the 820 for upcoming devices.




> One of the phones I'm thinking about is the G4, but if the G5 is around the corner, then that changes things.  Also, it seems that custom ROMs are slim pickings for most models now for some reason.

Click to collapse



Locked bootloader.



> And I'm near Homewood.

Click to collapse



Nice area.


----------



## smr5735 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey! Currently using a moto x pure and I could tell you that the battery life isn't too bad. The quick charging is also so fast you won't mind throwing it on the charger for 20 mins for 45%!

Sent from my Moto X Pure using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## captainpuppet (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello everybody, I wonder why I have to write in general discussions before to be able to write in the development sections... 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 1, 2015)

captainpuppet said:


> Hello everybody, I wonder why I have to write in general discussions before to be able to write in the development sections...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Because you just proved you don't even understand the rules and you don't know what thread fits your message in, this thread is surely not the place for this kind of questions.


----------



## captainpuppet (Nov 1, 2015)

I may have made a mistake, but I'm pretty sure I didn't write that in this topic. My message here was different, I wrote about my lg g2. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Stolly08 (Nov 1, 2015)

Keeping the Nexus 6 for sure! This phone is awesome! I have a S5 for my secondary phone and its seeming to be a turd idk its barely on Android 5.0 and Facebook won't work nor will messenger and I can't figure out why yet.
I'm not impressed with the Chinese crappy Huawei new Nexus phone so I'll be waiting another year or so but tbh I wasn't planning to upgrade anyway the N6 is amazing in every way! 
So spoiled getting the new new first.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Nov 1, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Locked bootloader.

Click to collapse



Is this something new that's going on?  I don't ever remember seeing so little ROMs and rooting options.  I have an M8 right now and it's rooted.  I know even though phones have locked bootloaders, there seems to have always been a way around that, are the manufactures getting more clever making it harder to unlock them or something?  I refuse to purchase a phone that I cannot unlock and root.


----------



## lifeisablog.com (Nov 1, 2015)

Lol soooooo guess who went out and got a s6 edge lol


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 1, 2015)

HTC lets us unlock their phones right on there own website with very clear instructions. Other companies aren't big on that I guess.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 1, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> HTC lets us unlock their phones right on there own website with very clear instructions. Other companies aren't big on that I guess.

Click to collapse



Sony too...


----------



## arberp (Nov 1, 2015)

*Please help i cant decide between the Nexus 6 or the moto x pure*

I'm currently on a lg g2, and i want to switch to a better, relatively more stock android as im tired of companies clunking up bloatware and skins.
nexus 6 is 4349.99 32gb while Moto x pure is $399.99, What i want is the phone that will get supported by google longer< hence more up to date features, the moto x is brand new, while the nexus 6 is a year old. if i understand right the nexus 6 should atleast get another year of support by google, but does that mean the moto x will be supported longer. Another is battery, which you cant really put a opinion on since it depends on usage. Processor- although the moto x has a newer processor, i hear there isnt a huge difference between the 2. camera- they look similar honestly. My biggest thing i guess is overall purest android. I want just stock and i want the phone thats going to get the latest update.


----------



## ned4spd8874 (Nov 2, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> HTC lets us unlock their phones right on there own website with very clear instructions. Other companies aren't big on that I guess.

Click to collapse





Xperia_L said:


> Sony too...

Click to collapse



Yeah, the process was easy with my current M8, but I don't think upgrading from the M8 to the M9 would be a good enough reason to upgrade right now.  Again, since it's been a while since it came out, the M9, I don't want to get it now and find the M10 come out shortly after....just like what happened to me with the M8.

I am intrigued by the new Sony Xperia phone, but I don't think TMO sells it.


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 3, 2015)

ned4spd8874 said:


> Yeah, the process was easy with my current M8, but I don't think upgrading from the M8 to the M9 would be a good enough reason to upgrade right now.  Again, since it's been a while since it came out, the M9, I don't want to get it now and find the M10 come out shortly after....just like what happened to me with the M8.
> 
> I am intrigued by the new Sony Xperia phone, but I don't think TMO sells it.

Click to collapse



but the good thing is people can get a good quality second hand M9 at a much cheaper price than brand new. and M9 already has a few very good stable custom roms.l, which people might not get with M10, IMHO.


----------



## BazmanFoo (Nov 3, 2015)

simonbigwave said:


> but the good thing is people can get a good quality second hand M9 at a much cheaper price than brand new. and M9 already has a few very good stable custom roms.l, which people might not get with M10, IMHO.

Click to collapse



No fully working AOSP ROMs yet though.

Looks like it will very soon and then it'll probably take ages before M10 gets one, so I take your point.


----------



## imeem (Nov 3, 2015)

is the note 4 (exynos version)  still a good buy today? I can get it for $684.99 CAD before tax and shipping. I like it how it has excellent battery, removable battery, sd card slot, usb host and usb otg, and other features.

 I'm just worry that the phone will be bogged down by updates overtime. I also have to consider the difficulty of root and/or unlocking and relocking bootloader compare to the nexus, though i don't want to do those things yet. I currently have the nexus 4 and performance-wise, i feel like it hasn't changed much since 2014. also, would the note 4 receive android 6.0?


----------



## jaykie (Nov 3, 2015)

*Huawei Honor 7 vs Samsung S5*

So I'm stuck between these two phones.

On one hand I prefer the Samsung because its

its cheaper

I prefer the looks

larger community ( easier to find support for device )

But on the otherhand, I like the honor because

better build quality

better fingerprint sensor* !!!

less bloatware

I'm sure there are other reasons why one is better than the other but these are my main considerations ( Im especially keen on a better fingerprint sensor ).

I know on paper the samsung performs better but with all the bloatware on the touchwiz OS, would the honor perform better in real time? And if I were to install a rom on the S5, can I still use the fingerprint sensor?


----------



## RedEyedDragon (Nov 3, 2015)

I am probebly getting a Nexus 6P. Looks like the best phone out there right now.

Also looking forward to Project Ara when that comes. But who knows when that happens.


----------



## rajsood79 (Nov 3, 2015)

Rado_vr6 said:


> I had issues with my S6 Edge+. Some games do lag, Google Hangouts is LAGGY at times, and a locked phone can be a pain. If you aren't using Google's suite of apps, you'll be fine. Samsung really optimized the experience towards their native applications. If you desire the stock Android experience, that won't be happening. I can honestly say that my Nexus 5X is snappier than the Edge+.
> 
> Ultimately I sold it to get back into a Nexus device. Although the camera was slightly nicer and the build quality was magnificent, I just couldn't imagine using the RAM hog that is TouchWiz for the long haul.

Click to collapse



Thanks, think I will stick with my iPhone6 for now, seems the s6 edge isn't the upgrade I hoped it would be. Like the idea of a compact phone like the z5 compact, but read fairly average reviews on that as well


----------



## isaudkhan (Nov 3, 2015)

S6 Edge the best.


----------



## Kevin102 (Nov 4, 2015)

I want to buy an Android Phone next. Now I am looking for a good phone


----------



## alford18 (Nov 4, 2015)

What can you suggest to me guys for about 200$ and below

My first ever choice is Meizu M2 Note because I saw so many positive reviews in that phone and I am ready to buy it as soon as I got my money.
But on the other hand, I want to know what is the best possible phone I can consider too


----------



## mircea1380 (Nov 4, 2015)

LeTV One/X600 ?!

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yasings (Nov 4, 2015)

I buy letv x800 and it is very very good phone


----------



## alford18 (Nov 4, 2015)

LeTV X600 is not available here in the Philippines


----------



## ANGO the Ripper (Nov 4, 2015)

*New cell phone*

I want to buy a new cell phone. I am thinking to buy an HTC E9+ cause of the low sar value. Can anyone suggest another device ?


----------



## ANGO the Ripper (Nov 4, 2015)

HTC One M9+
HTC One ME
HTC One Butterly 3
I am checking also these devices but I can not find the sar values. Can anyone help ?


----------



## alford18 (Nov 4, 2015)

ANGO the Ripper said:


> HTC One M9+
> HTC One ME
> HTC One Butterly 3
> I am checking also these devices but I can not find the sar values. Can anyone help ?

Click to collapse



How much are they?


----------



## ANGO the Ripper (Nov 4, 2015)

spenksponk said:


> maybe iPhone 7..

Click to collapse



iPhone has hifh sar value since now. I am looking for a device with low sar.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:01 PM ----------




alford18 said:


> How much are they?

Click to collapse



What is the *sar* value of each phone

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------




alford18 said:


> How much are they?

Click to collapse



What is the *sar* value of each phone


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 4, 2015)

Kevin102 said:


> I want to buy an Android Phone next. Now I am looking for a good phone

Click to collapse



nexus 6.... its now cheap...

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 PM ----------




alford18 said:


> What can you suggest to me guys for about 200$ and below
> 
> My first ever choice is Meizu M2 Note because I saw so many positive reviews in that phone and I am ready to buy it as soon as I got my money.
> But on the other hand, I want to know what is the best possible phone I can consider too

Click to collapse



oneplus one.. but.. this is a phone for geeks... hehehe


----------



## zaryab360 (Nov 4, 2015)

Should I go with iPhone 5S or stay with my Xperia Z2! ?


----------



## istperson (Nov 4, 2015)

zaryab360 said:


> Should I go with iPhone 5S or stay with my Xperia Z2!

Click to collapse



Honestly? Any newer phone than these is better.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 4, 2015)

rajsood79 said:


> Thanks, think I will stick with my iPhone6 for now, seems the s6 edge isn't the upgrade I hoped it would be. Like the idea of a compact phone like the z5 compact, but read fairly average reviews on that as well

Click to collapse



Get a Z3 Compact then. About the only thing the Z5C adds is the fingerprint scanner on the power button. The SD801 is more than powerful enough to run the 720p screen. And besides, putting the 810 in a compact 720p phone is like putting a hemi in a VW Bug. Way too much power, and less efficiency. The Z3C has superior battery life, more than enough processing power, and is $150 less.


----------



## CrazyOkie (Nov 5, 2015)

*CPU overheating and battery lifespan*

SO, as I've posted elsewhere, I'm looking for a new phone. My 1st generation, 2 year-old Moto X - which once last 2+ days on a single charge - is barely able to last 12 hours now under extremely light use.  In looking for an unlocked phone, preferably under $500, I came across a number of attractive possibilities.  Among those I found included the LG G Flex 2, OpenPlus Two, ZTE Axon Pro, Blu Pure XL, LG G4, and the Moto X Style. All sound like great phones, but for almost all of them I could find discussions (either in reviews or comment forums) about overheating. (The Blu was the only one that didn't mention heat - but it's awfully big).

Here's the rub. I've recently learned that it was my own habits (charging and discharging my Moto X from 0-100) that contributed to a shorter than desired lifespan. In reading up how I should have been charging my phone, I also saw that an even bigger killer of battery lifespan is heat.

But what's not clear is what's meant by heat. All of those articles refer to ambient - environmental - heat and say nothing about internal heat. So, does it matter if these phones *might* get hot occasionally? I'm not a heavy user and I can stop playing games if the phone heats up, so I think I can mitigate that to some degree. I'm just curious how big a problem it is for longevity. Because if it is a concern then it seems the G4 would be the best choice simply because it has a removable battery.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 5, 2015)

CrazyOkie said:


> SO, as I've posted elsewhere, I'm looking for a new phone. My 1st generation, 2 year-old Moto X - which once last 2+ days on a single charge - is barely able to last 12 hours now under extremely light use.  In looking for an unlocked phone, preferably under $500, I came across a number of attractive possibilities.  Among those I found included the LG G Flex 2, OpenPlus Two, ZTE Axon Pro, Blu Pure XL, LG G4, and the Moto X Style. All sound like great phones, but for almost all of them I could find discussions (either in reviews or comment forums) about overheating. (The Blu was the only one that didn't mention heat - but it's awfully big).
> 
> Here's the rub. I've recently learned that it was my own habits (charging and discharging my Moto X from 0-100) that contributed to a shorter than desired lifespan. In reading up how I should have been charging my phone, I also saw that an even bigger killer of battery lifespan is heat.
> 
> But what's not clear is what's meant by heat. All of those articles refer to ambient - environmental - heat and say nothing about internal heat. So, does it matter if these phones *might* get hot occasionally? I'm not a heavy user and I can stop playing games if the phone heats up, so I think I can mitigate that to some degree. I'm just curious how big a problem it is for longevity. Because if it is a concern then it seems the G4 would be the best choice simply because it has a removable battery.

Click to collapse



Charging and discharging causes heat within the battery, which damages the battery. Heat from other sources isn't the issue. Processor, ambient, whatever. Heat isn't the only factor though, as lithium batteries will still degrade over time (in other words, charging your phone inside your freezer isn't a solution to eternal lifetime). Excessive heat accelerates the process. 

As for the phone itself overheating, that's the processor, and unrelated to the battery. At least directly. Indirectly, tasks (gaming, wifi tethering) use more battery, and thus will decrease overall battery longevity. 

As you said, the LG G4 has the obvious advantage of many others having a removable battery. I haven't heard anything about the G4 (or any SD808 powered phone) having overheating problems. That isn't to say that there isn't one, just that I haven't seen anything on any of the news sites discussing heat - just SD810 and Exynos 7420 powered ones.

Generally speaking, the bigger the battery, the longer it'll last. Not just in day-to-day use (which is obvious), but over the months and years, as a bigger battery means less charge cycles. Part of the reason your Moto X 2013's battery has crapped out is because it's rather small, which means more charge cycles. Plus it's 2 years old.

Another thing to consider is out-of-warranty repairability. I hesitate to recommend phones like HTC Ones, iPhones, and any of the new glass-backed Samsungs because they're practically impossible for the average person to pull apart and repair. My Nexus 4 has an "unremovable" battery, but I've replaced mine (and it's due for another). When I bought my OnePlus One, one thing I took into consideration was that like my Nexus 4, home repair seemed relatively easy. LG's historically have been like this. Motorolas are a bit more involved (difficult), but not impossible like those others I mentioned. Here is a pictorial guide on replacing your Moto X's battery (you can also soften adhesive with a hot hair dryer), which will give your old phone new life.


----------



## alford18 (Nov 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Charging and discharging causes heat within the battery, which damages the battery. Heat from other sources isn't the issue. Processor, ambient, whatever. Heat isn't the only factor though, as lithium batteries will still degrade over time (in other words, charging your phone inside your freezer isn't a solution to eternal lifetime). Excessive heat accelerates the process.
> 
> As for the phone itself overheating, that's the processor, and unrelated to the battery. At least directly. Indirectly, tasks (gaming, wifi tethering) use more battery, and thus will decrease overall battery longevity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So in order to have a long battery life span.. What is the best charging method or cycle to follow? Like the least percentage to highest percentage of charge


----------



## Planterz (Nov 5, 2015)

alford18 said:


> So in order to have a long battery life span.. What is the best charging method or cycle to follow? Like the least percentage to highest percentage of charge

Click to collapse



People want their phones to charge fast, so manufacturers ship with 1.5-2.0A chargers, and incorporate features like Quickcharge 2.0 and whatnot. But the faster your phone charges like that, the more heat and damage you do. Believe it or not, this is one area where Apple kinda gets it right - the newer iPhones take a painfully long time to charge compared to their Samsung counterparts, but the lower charge rate means less damage over time.

Getting a bunch of battery life back quick when you need it is great - when you need it. If you don't, like plugging your phone in when you go to bed so it's full the next morning, use a 1.0A (or even 700mA) charger. Beyond that, just use the phone and don't worry about it. Ideally, your phone should be around 50%, plus or minus some (say, 30-70%), but it's terribly inconvenient to do so, so don't. Any extended lifetime will be barely noticeable, since it'll eventually degrade regardless. There's no miracle cures to make a battery (or the rest of the phone) last forever. If you need to use it as a wifi hotspot frequently for extended periods, or do a lot of gaming, it's best to find a phone with a replaceable battery, be it one you can simply pop out, or one that isn't impossible with the right tools, some heat, and a patience.


----------



## alford18 (Nov 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Charging and discharging causes heat within the battery, which damages the battery. Heat from other sources isn't the issue. Processor, ambient, whatever. Heat isn't the only factor though, as lithium batteries will still degrade over time (in other words, charging your phone inside your freezer isn't a solution to eternal lifetime). Excessive heat accelerates the process.
> 
> As for the phone itself overheating, that's the processor, and unrelated to the battery. At least directly. Indirectly, tasks (gaming, wifi tethering) use more battery, and thus will decrease overall battery longevity.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> People want their phones to charge fast, so manufacturers ship with 1.5-2.0A chargers, and incorporate features like Quickcharge 2.0 and whatnot. But the faster your phone charges like that, the more heat and damage you do. Believe it or not, this is one area where Apple kinda gets it right - the newer iPhones take a painfully long time to charge compared to their Samsung counterparts, but the lower charge rate means less damage over time.
> 
> Getting a bunch of battery life back quick when you need it is great - when you need it. If you don't, like plugging your phone in when you go to bed so it's full the next morning, use a 1.0A (or even 700mA) charger. Beyond that, just use the phone and don't worry about it. Ideally, your phone should be around 50%, plus or minus some (say, 30-70%), but it's terribly inconvenient to do so, so don't. Any extended lifetime will be barely noticeable, since it'll eventually degrade regardless. There's no miracle cures to make a battery (or the rest of the phone) last forever. If you need to use it as a wifi hotspot frequently for extended periods, or do a lot of gaming, it's best to find a phone with a replaceable battery, be it one you can simply pop out, or one that isn't impossible with the right tools, some heat, and a patience.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the tip and guide. Btw, sad im using meizu m2 note non removable battery


----------



## CrazyOkie (Nov 5, 2015)

Planterz said:


> People want their phones to charge fast, so manufacturers ship with 1.5-2.0A chargers, and incorporate features like Quickcharge 2.0 and whatnot. But the faster your phone charges like that, the more heat and damage you do. Believe it or not, this is one area where Apple kinda gets it right - the newer iPhones take a painfully long time to charge compared to their Samsung counterparts, but the lower charge rate means less damage over time.
> 
> Getting a bunch of battery life back quick when you need it is great - when you need it. If you don't, like plugging your phone in when you go to bed so it's full the next morning, use a 1.0A (or even 700mA) charger. Beyond that, just use the phone and don't worry about it. Ideally, your phone should be around 50%, plus or minus some (say, 30-70%), but it's terribly inconvenient to do so, so don't. Any extended lifetime will be barely noticeable, since it'll eventually degrade regardless. There's no miracle cures to make a battery (or the rest of the phone) last forever. If you need to use it as a wifi hotspot frequently for extended periods, or do a lot of gaming, it's best to find a phone with a replaceable battery, be it one you can simply pop out, or one that isn't impossible with the right tools, some heat, and a patience.

Click to collapse



So, if I follow you correctly then the OnePlus Two is better off by not having the quick charger. The LG G4 you'd have the quick charger but it comes with the removeable battery

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------




CrazyOkie said:


> So, if I follow you correctly then the OnePlus Two is better off by not having the quick charger. The LG G4 you'd have the quick charger but it comes with the removeable battery

Click to collapse



One other phone I've considered is the Nexus 6. It's cheap - the 64GB version is $399 on Amazon. And it's a Motorola, and it's a Nexus so Google will support it for the life of the phone. But it is huge! Not sure I really want a phone that large.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 5, 2015)

CrazyOkie said:


> So, if I follow you correctly then the OnePlus Two is better off by not having the quick charger. The LG G4 you'd have the quick charger but it comes with the removeable battery

Click to collapse



Pretty much. A quick charge now and again won't destroy your battery, so I say go ahead if/when you need to. But if it's not necessary, why do it? As for the G4 (or any phone with a removable battery), I say you might as well abuse it as much as you want, so long as you don't mind buying a new battery once in a while. $10-15 once or twice a year is a lot less expensive than a new phone every year and a half when the battery craps out.


----------



## badshaNyc (Nov 5, 2015)

iphone6s +


----------



## khan1996 (Nov 5, 2015)

*Galaxy or Oneplus one*

Now a days, every smartphone company has been developing mobiles under low price with latest features. One of the similar phone that looked damn good is One Plus One or Two. On the other hand, the kind Samsung has been launching mobiles with unique styles... 

Guys, which one would you select between Samsung and One Plus one? A big NO for iPhone -_-


----------



## RDK3 (Nov 5, 2015)

I am waiting for new xiaomi mi5 but i must buy new phone before end of year  it looks then Meizu pro 5 or Oneplus 2


----------



## Splitbreed (Nov 5, 2015)

*SONY* Xperia Z3.


----------



## cory733 (Nov 5, 2015)

im looking for a newer phone that has:

micro sd card slot
unlockable bootloader.
will work on verizon service
working fm radio receiver
removable battery
screen at least 5.5"
type C usb
possibly micro hdmi

does such a thing even exist? what do you guys think


----------



## Bad Mechanic (Nov 5, 2015)

Gentleman,

I need to buy a new Verizon phone, and the options are either the Samsung S5, Samsung S6, LG G3, or LG G4. Any of those will work for me. The deciding factor for me is which one would be the easiest to root? I don't need recovery access, just root access to I can freeze/uninstall most apps/services. 

So, which one of those would be the easiest to root?


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 5, 2015)

I just switched to an LG Volt. The battery life is pretty great. I've already put a custom ROM on it too.


----------



## ige13 (Nov 5, 2015)

I was thinking to get the oneplus x, it seems to be the best in that price level


----------



## dsteele713 (Nov 6, 2015)

*Looking for a ~5" device with good specs to replace a failing 2013 N5, under $400*

Not interested in the 5X. It's a little too big *and* the specs are too weak for the price. I'm totally OK with waiting a few months for a device with a next-gen SoC; I wouldn't mind a substantial efficiency bump.

I understand no device is going to meet all of these, but the more it meets the better:

- 32GB+ of storage, or 16GB if it has an SD slot
- 3GB+ of RAM, would consider 2GB for a sub-$300 device
- SoC with at least SD800 performance. Would prefer a next-gen midrange SoC made on the 14nm process, but I haven't heard of any coming out
- ~5" (4.6-5.2) 1080p screen
- AMOLED would be nice
- Fingerprint reader and NFC
- Relatively easy to get CyanogenMod, or another stock-ish ROM on
- Being repairable would be nice
- Good speaker(s) would be nice, but I understand that isn't a common feature on ~5" phones
- Good battery life is important

I really don't want to settle for the 5X. That device was a disappointment for me. I really like the OPX, but I want a real upgrade to 2013 N5, not a newer sidegrade to it. This device will be for the US on AT&T's network. I really only care about LTE if it's going to lower battery usage; I'm not streaming video or doing anything that HSPA isn't adequate for.

OPX would be perfect if it had NFC and a fingerprint reader. If I could find a $300 device with similar specs, NFC, and a fingerprint reader, I would be a happy camper.


----------



## genuine55 (Nov 6, 2015)

*s6 plus*

I've been looking at the s6 plus was going to choose the note 5 but hate how it turned out


----------



## inad ila (Nov 6, 2015)

Oneplus


----------



## Cyanandroid (Nov 6, 2015)

S6 would be best to buy at present because of its looks and performance and also the reduced price because of diwali...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kamild_ (Nov 6, 2015)

I expect my Nexus 5 to last at least 2-3 years,then I'll be looking for a smartphone like Huawei, Oneplus, Xiaomi and maybe other less known manufacturers.


----------



## barondebxl (Nov 6, 2015)

Note 5 baby


----------



## dsteele713 (Nov 6, 2015)

TheReduxPL said:


> I expect my Nexus 5 to last at least 2-3 years,then I'll be looking for a smartphone like Huawei, Oneplus, Xiaomi and maybe other less known manufacturers.

Click to collapse



You mean 2-3 more years? That would be nice. The issue for me is finding quality parts. My replacement battery isn't as good as I hoped, and the back cover I replaced the old one with isn't sitting right, and NFC and wireless charging don't work. I definitely can't make it for much longer unless I can fix all the issues somehow.


----------



## hybridminds (Nov 6, 2015)

*Oneplus 2 vs Nexus 6P vs Moto X Pure Edition (aka Style)*

Hi to everyone! 
Beforehand I apologize for the bad grammar and I hope I came to the right place. I need your help to complement my college research. What I ask you for is to give me your opinion on some of the qualities of this three devices. Maybe this post doesn't contribute to the comunity but I'd really appreciate if you give me a hand 
I would leave you some reviews on Youtube but I'm not allowed to post external links yet.

The aspects that I need you to *rate in a range from 0 to 50* for each device, being 50 the best score are:
*1. Aesthetic design* (in general)
*2. Ergonomics*
*3. Design personalisation* (variety of colors, covers, etc)
*4. User interface* (user experience with menufacturer android skin)
*5. Multimedia* (quality of sound/video/gaming/etc)
*6. Prestige* (how good is the manufacturer's reputation)

I leave to you this ugly format so you just need copy/paste it and write your scores (remember 0 to 50) then I'll do the maths  ...

*ONEPLUS TWO*
-Aesthetics:
-Ergonomics:
-Design personalisation: 
-User interface:
-Multimedia:
-Prestige:

*GOOGLE NEXUS 6P*
-Aesthetics:
-Ergonomics:
-Design personalisation: 
-User interface:
-Multimedia:
-Prestige (Google's):

*MOTOROLA MOTO X PURE EDITION*
-Aesthetics:
-Ergonomics:
-Design personalisation: 
-User interface:
-Multimedia:
-Prestige:


----------



## carl_cj (Nov 7, 2015)

for me galaxy s3 or iPhone..


----------



## bikilado (Nov 7, 2015)

Xiaomi mi5 coming .......

Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk


----------



## MichalPlays (Nov 7, 2015)

I use Galaxy s4 with dirty unicorns rom and LG g2 with g2team Rom (from a good FB developer) but i preffer the s4 because you can put micro SD card into it


----------



## Gemfruit (Nov 7, 2015)

My girlfriend's LG G2 broke, which was her first ever android phone (converted her from iPhone, woot!). That being said, she's on the market to buy a new phone. She's quite fond of the LG G2 (G3, etc), as she's used to how they function (she's not that techy), so she's interested in staying with that line of phones.

She was thinking of just grabbing another G2, I suggested she grab a G3, and I wanted to know if there was another hot Android phone we can get, unlocked, for $200-$300 that would be a better use of the money. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## dsteele713 (Nov 7, 2015)

bikilado said:


> Xiaomi mi5 coming .......
> 
> Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm interested in the Mi5. Current rumors point at it being a 5.3" QHD device, though. I'll probably still buy it if it hits all the other points, but I really hope it isn't that big.


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 7, 2015)

Gemfruit said:


> My girlfriend's LG G2 broke, which was her first ever android phone (converted her from iPhone, woot!). That being said, she's on the market to buy a new phone. She's quite fond of the LG G2 (G3, etc), as she's used to how they function (she's not that techy), so she's interested in staying with that line of phones.
> 
> She was thinking of just grabbing another G2, I suggested she grab a G3, and I wanted to know if there was another hot Android phone we can get, unlocked, for $200-$300 that would be a better use of the money. Thanks for any suggestions!

Click to collapse



For the money, the g2 is probably one of the best options and the g3 isn't any faster IMO. I have a broken g2 in my dresser and the worst thing about them is how flimsy they are IMO. That and poor support from lg if you don't want to root. My d803 was dropped by lg at 4.4.2. I have an m8 now which I like a lot better because of its build but the g2 is much cheaper to buy and just as fast, slightly better battery life and slightly bigger screen and slightly better camera.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 7, 2015)

cory733 said:


> im looking for a newer phone that has:
> 
> micro sd card slot
> unlockable bootloader.
> ...

Click to collapse



No, doesn't exist. LG G3 is the closest match.



Bad Mechanic said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> I need to buy a new Verizon phone, and the options are either the Samsung S5, Samsung S6, LG G3, or LG G4. Any of those will work for me. The deciding factor for me is which one would be the easiest to root? I don't need recovery access, just root access to I can freeze/uninstall most apps/services.
> 
> So, which one of those would be the easiest to root?

Click to collapse



Again, LG G3. I remember reading about the Galaxy S6 being easy to root, but I honestly don't know if this applies to the Verizon version or not.



Gemfruit said:


> My girlfriend's LG G2 broke, which was her first ever android phone (converted her from iPhone, woot!). That being said, she's on the market to buy a new phone. She's quite fond of the LG G2 (G3, etc), as she's used to how they function (she's not that techy), so she's interested in staying with that line of phones.
> 
> She was thinking of just grabbing another G2, I suggested she grab a G3, and I wanted to know if there was another hot Android phone we can get, unlocked, for $200-$300 that would be a better use of the money. Thanks for any suggestions!

Click to collapse



The G2 is still a great phone, and they're amazingly cheap these days. The G3 was everything people loved about the G2, but corrected the things people didn't like (microSD slot, removable battery). If she's OK with the extra size of the G3, that's the best choice. Better hardware, better camera, better speaker, etc. Plus, if you're (or rather, she's) not into trying custom ROMs, the G3 will have longer life in terms of updates.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 7, 2015)

Planterz said:


> No, doesn't exist. LG G3 is the closest match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you, LG G3 rocks.


----------



## mwedo (Nov 8, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Plus, if you're (or rather, she's) not into trying custom ROMs, the G3 will have longer life in terms of updates.

Click to collapse



Marshmallow is the last version for G3 as Qualcomm won't support older SoCs with new libs. That said, G Flex 2 is a way better choice than G3. There's literally not a single thing where G3 is better except the removable battery. Everything else is on the GF2's side including the battery life. And it's about the same price or even cheaper.

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Venting (Nov 8, 2015)

Maybe LG G5.


----------



## pikacane (Nov 8, 2015)

Since Verizon has decided to hike data rates on unlimited, I'm considering heading over to T-Mobile, but while I've noticed that they seem to get all of the really awesome phones, I don't know the intricacies of what's out there. I'm looking for a phone that has:


a removable battery (non-negotiable)
an SD card slot (non-negotiable)
a screen on par with a Note 4 (preferable) or a Note II (minimum)
5.5" or so, bigger better than smaller
fully rootable
some variety of ROMs (preferable) or at least something fairly stock
decent dev support

I don't care what the manufacturer is, and I actually prefer a solid, heavy phone to the wafer-thin ones. I have a Note 4 Dev in an Otterbox Defender with a glass screen protector :laugh: I'm thinking about the LG G4, but I'm not familiar with Sony's lineup. I could always get another Note, and the better dev community on the Tmo edition might make it more fun. Any advice or suggestions will be greatly appreciated!

Side note, I'm using a Coolpad Rogue to check the network for a couple of weeks, and I've never used unrooted Android before. It's bizarre not being able to control your phone and I really don't understand how people can tolerate it.


----------



## blindbird (Nov 8, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are looking for a new smartphone. We wouldn't want to spend more than 300€ on each phone. We have done lot of work but we still can't decide what's the best choice. So far Xiaomi Mi4c or Oneplus One seem to be the best deal, but our knowledge is limited. 

Important points:
-Enough RAM
-Good processor
-4G connection
-Fair battery life (at least 1 day with no charging)

Other aspects like design, camera, additional services, materials... are not that important as the previous ones.

We would be buying two mobile phones, so if anyone knows some offer please tell us!

Thank you for your time


----------



## Temuka2011 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi guys! I'm the owner of note 3 n9005 for 2 years now and I decided maybe I should upgrade to something or not?... I need device with almost same screen size and screen to body ratio,better screen ppi and maybe better camera and battery,thickness about 7-8mm. Is there anything out there to be worth upgrading from my phone? Thanks in advance


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Nov 8, 2015)

Temuka2011 said:


> Hi guys! I'm the owner of note 3 n9005 for 2 years now and I decided maybe I should upgrade to something or not?... I need device with almost same screen size and screen to body ratio,better screen ppi and maybe better camera and battery,thickness about 7-8mm. Is there anything out there to be worth upgrading from my phone? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I think that note 4 should be a good idea (although I don't know how fat it is)


----------



## Temuka2011 (Nov 8, 2015)

Mokiwipeout said:


> I think that note 4 should be a good idea (although I don't know how fat it is)

Click to collapse



Nah.. Put my friend's note 4 next to my note 3... To be honest,not too much difference for me to bother selling my phone and buying note 4,what I want is significant upgrade,if there's no such option than I'll stick again with my note 3...


----------



## Planterz (Nov 8, 2015)

pikacane said:


> Since Verizon has decided to hike data rates on unlimited, I'm considering heading over to T-Mobile, but while I've noticed that they seem to get all of the really awesome phones, I don't know the intricacies of what's out there. I'm looking for a phone that has:
> 
> 
> a removable battery (non-negotiable)
> ...

Click to collapse



Another Note 4 obviously fits the bill (check the Unified Development forums, as you won't see much in the T-Mobile specific ones). LG G4 has a lot of development as well (again, Unified). The new LG V10 would give you basically the G4 in a Note 4 size, and it's certainly solid with its stainless steel frame. Development is minimal as the phone is literally only a few days old, but there's TWRP and root, so all the good stuff should come soon. Frankly though, I'd rather have a Note 4 than either LG, as the Adreno 430 on the SD805 gives better graphics performance than the 418 on the 808. Sonys don't have a removable battery.



Temuka2011 said:


> Hi guys! I'm the owner of note 3 n9005 for 2 years now and I decided maybe I should upgrade to something or not?... I need device with almost same screen size and screen to body ratio,better screen ppi and maybe better camera and battery,thickness about 7-8mm. Is there anything out there to be worth upgrading from my phone? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Note 4 is an obvious upgrade, but is it enough of an upgrade over the Note 3 to warrant the purchase? Hard to say. The Note 5's hardware and camera are definitely a substantial upgrade, but alas, you'll have to give up the removable battery and microSD slot. The LG V10 and Moto X Style/Pure might be thicker than you want, but are both good phones.


----------



## jayvl (Nov 8, 2015)

Looking for a few cheap brickable phones for android development. Any models recommended? I heard about some cheap Asus model available in India. Warranty is no issue and dual SIM is a plus. Just as long as I can flash stuff with fastboot or some other free tool. Windows drivers should be available.


----------



## InternetMayhem (Nov 8, 2015)

jayvl said:


> Looking for a few cheap brickable phones for android development. Any models recommended? I heard about some cheap Asus model available in India. Warranty is no issue and dual SIM is a plus. Just as long as I can flash stuff with fastboot or some other free tool. Windows drivers should be available.

Click to collapse



X2 I am also looking for some cheap smartphones to do some testing with. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## drphph (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm seriously considering an iphone... Someone please send help...

I'm either a sheep, a plebian or getting too old for root. I'm looking for a phone to replace my aging and problematc Z1 that will be my daily driver. I wanted a phone that is:
1. stable and reliable that I can use daily. I don't want to be a tech support every other time I will use my phone.
2. Has access to the storage. I torrent and seed on my phone to take advantage of my unlimited data plan. So I transfer files to and from a windows PC frequently.
3. Gets "patched" on a timely manner for a duration longer than 18months. I wanted a phone that has Long Term Support or someting like the LTS branch of linux instead of the nightlies. Maybe 3 years or so. I don't care much about the new features of android and if I can get them or not. I only care about patches to exploits, bugs, etc. But since android baked the fixes to their feature releases, it's all or nothing on android.

I don't want to:
1. Root or jailbreak or do anything like that to this phone. Android seems to be trying to remove our ability to root, granted this is a cat and mouse game but I've read the things they are trying to do and it seems like Android does not want us to root yet does not give us the tools to access/elevate to SU for things we want SU to do. Thinking back, I only need root for TB (I need a backup app that ignores the do not backup flag and can restore authenticator keys back the way it was during the backup. Seems like on TB fits the bill for this), make the SD card writeable (Sony did not give back the ability to write to SD after they move from KK to L).
2. I'm tired of trying to research first if a phone can be rooted yet and has an unlocked boot loader.
3. I don't want to have to resort to custom roms just to have a bloat free experience. 

I guess I want a phone that just works on my use case. Basically, download, seed, transfer files to PC and back to mobile, a decent backup app, and smooth experience with little to no lag. All without needing to root or unlock/have unlocked bootloader or custom roms. I want a plug and play device. Is there something like this for me this year or should I wait for the 2016 offerings.

Sorry for the long ass post. Just seriosuly contemplating an upgrade, have the money but don't want to waste it by buying a subpar phone only to replace it a few months down.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 9, 2015)

drphph said:


> I'm seriously considering an iphone... Someone please send help...
> 
> I'm either a sheep, a plebian or getting too old for root. I'm looking for a phone to replace my aging and problematc Z1 that will be my daily driver. I wanted a phone that is:
> 1. stable and reliable that I can use daily. I don't want to be a tech support every other time I will use my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say a Nexus 6P 128gb or a 64gb Moto X Pure/Style (with 128gb microSD card) would fit the bill nicely. Asus just came out with a special "deluxe" edition of their ZenFone 2 with 128gb built-in storage (plus it has a microSD slot). The UI is rather bloaty though. A Nexus or Moto will receive timely updates (especially the Nexus), and the Moto software is very close to stock.


----------



## luke009 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lg L Fino


----------



## khan1996 (Nov 9, 2015)

As always, we dream for something else and buy something else....  But I'm very much interested in the Samsung galaxy note 5. I was planning to visit the Flipkart Mobiles store. And Galaxy s6 isn't bad, too... the price range is a less compared to note !!  Have to think about it..

That really depends on your budget range. If your budget is around $300, then go for OnePlus One. If want to invest higher... then definitely Galaxy Note... !! Loved its features... Where as OnePlus has some really attractive features at least price. If you wanna buy online, then look at the ratings of OnePlus One, it has crossed more than 15k... trustworthy, isn't it?!


----------



## ksaplostra (Nov 9, 2015)

*should i move from k920 to elephone vowney pro*

is it worth it?
how is the helio compared to sd801 and powervr to adreno?


----------



## Jeik (Nov 9, 2015)

I just bought the Alcatel Idol 3 Dual SIM.
The phone is flipping amazing!
Lightweight,fast,its OS is as close to AOSP as it can be,strong cameras,great display,and only for 250$. 


 Sent from my 6045K using XDA Forums


----------



## ibip (Nov 9, 2015)

Okay, please listen to me guys, as I have no idea which one to choose. So I can pick up any phone from the flagship list, and it will be my daily driver, and as for now I don't know if to choose the edge+ or the 6s plus. Actually I would gladly go with the M9, but its camera is nothing special (not bad, already), and the speakers are ****ty, I mean, maybe they have good quality, but no power at all (give a try to passport to know how the speakers should sound in a phone), and the sd810 is a bad idea I think to stick with for a year or two.
BUT, today it was my second time at the electronic store, going through all the ui and functions of each phone (e+ and 6s+). What's good about the edge+:
- manual camera mode, I need the ability of taking long exposure photos, to photograph the thunderstorms
- huge screen, 5,7" is perfect for everything
- multiwindow, and flash player as I like to watch sport streams of games not available in my country
- normal file system, drag and drop, and so on, you know
- I can connect it to the tv either via dlna, mhl or usb
- better loudspeaker than in iphone (I like to play music from my phone while having a bath, it's that important!)
- plays flac format natively

flaws:
- curved screen sucks, I'd rather have that from the note 5
- it isn't futureproof too much guys, look at s5 today, nothing special right?
- ram management
- the accesories' amount for this device is somewhere around zero
- its resale value will be much lower than the iphone's
- it will lag after a year as every android

iphone's pros:
- I like the look of it a little more
- it has TONS of accessories available
- better apps, I have some of them already bought in the appstore since I used to have an ipad (years ago though)
- everything is better optimized
- it's more futureproof, has better cpu and gpu, and its resale value will be much higher
- more storage, because my carrier only offers the 32 gb version of e+

cons:
- I have to have an apple tv device to connect it to the tv
- no flash, maybe curable with a puffin browser
- no file system, is it even possible to download anything and open it later on ios aside of pictures? i.e. documents, pdfs, music
- no manual camera mode, arrrgh
- mono sound in videos

And now we come to the biggest flaw I've encountered in both devices: the audio output. Seriously Samsung and Apple, that's what you call a sound worthy around 1k bucks? I'm using now my old Nokia 808, after my Passport got damaged, it sounds better than the edge+, and is louder than 6s plus. The sound from edge+ is muffled, not too loud, only a bit louder than in iphone, the bass is overwhelming, while the iphone sounds quite nice, but it can't drive cups DEDICATED to it, the AKG K545. I'd buy the passport once again, but its audio output was silent as hell too, and the camera was mediocre (it made great photos in night scenes if you knew how to, though). The M9 has an amazing audio department, but the rest of the phone is just as mediocre as Passport's camera. And it bends like an empty can.
Now, what to do?


----------



## rotman253 (Nov 9, 2015)

hello there good people , 
As the subject suggested , I'm looking for a simple remote for my smart home (z-wave : vera controller) .
This tablet will be wall mounted most of the time and will be taken to living room when needed.
I don't need a good quality screen , I don't need cellular data , I don't need BT , I don't even need camera (I think they all have it) .
just need simple android (preferably kitkat and up) Wifi enabled cheap tablet.
micro USB charging will make a good advantage so it will be fairly easy to find a matching white charger.
I think budget should be ~$60-70 USD .
I also need the links to be from eBay / DX / aliexpress.

I think this 11/11 sale will produce a good buying opportunity.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 10, 2015)

drphph said:


> I'm seriously considering an iphone... Someone please send help...
> 
> I'm either a sheep, a plebian or getting too old for root. I'm looking for a phone to replace my aging and problematc Z1 that will be my daily driver. I wanted a phone that is:
> 1. stable and reliable that I can use daily. I don't want to be a tech support every other time I will use my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



One Plus X , Z5 compact lol


----------



## hellochinese (Nov 10, 2015)

Can people here say that they want to change to iphone ..........

Just kidding.   Factors that I'm considering when buying a new smartphone are:
1. How long can the power last?
2. memory must >= 64G
3. Screen size between 4.7 and  5.5 inches.
4. less than 400 $

Sow can someone suggest one?


----------



## mahi129 (Nov 10, 2015)

So did any have fully working c12.1 ?


----------



## istperson (Nov 10, 2015)

mahi129 said:


> So did any have fully working c12.1 ?

Click to collapse



Do you mean cyanogenmod 12.1 (cm12.1)? And on which model, or just generally? I used it on my Note 3, it worked perfectly.


----------



## luke009 (Nov 10, 2015)

ibip said:


> Okay, please listen to me guys, as I have no idea which one to choose. So I can pick up any phone from the flagship list, and it will be my daily driver, and as for now I don't know if to choose the edge+ or the 6s plus. Actually I would gladly go with the M9, but its camera is nothing special (not bad, already), and the speakers are ****ty, I mean, maybe they have good quality, but no power at all (give a try to passport to know how the speakers should sound in a phone), and the sd810 is a bad idea I think to stick with for a year or two.
> BUT, today it was my second time at the electronic store, going through all the ui and functions of each phone (e+ and 6s+). What's good about the edge+:
> - manual camera mode, I need the ability of taking long exposure photos, to photograph the thunderstorms
> - huge screen, 5,7" is perfect for everything
> ...

Click to collapse



How About Sony Xperia Z5 Ultra..... Or A Perfect in Every Aspect:- LG G4..... Quote me if you want more suggestion....

---------- Post added at 12:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------




hellochinese said:


> Can people here say that they want to change to iphone ..........
> 
> Just kidding.   Factors that I'm considering when buying a new smartphone are:
> 1. How long can the power last?
> ...

Click to collapse



How About ONE PLUS 2..... so simple....

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:34 PM ----------




rotman253 said:


> hello there good people ,
> As the subject suggested , I'm looking for a simple remote for my smart home (z-wave : vera controller) .
> This tablet will be wall mounted most of the time and will be taken to living room when needed.
> I don't need a good quality screen , I don't need cellular data , I don't need BT , I don't even need camera (I think they all have it) .
> ...

Click to collapse



If u were in India than you can hv diz type of tab for as low as $45.... Quote me if u wanna need more info....


----------



## Stevethegreat (Nov 10, 2015)

ibip said:


> - it isn't futureproof too much guys, look at s5 today, nothing special right?

Click to collapse



I can't say that I agree or disagree with the rest, but this particular comment caught my attention. 
The particular difference between S5 and S6 (series?) is that S5 was not *designed* to be future-proof. Just look at their promotion material ("we're not going to focus on hardware this time around", etc). 
Obviously it failed as that was (and still is) Samsung's strong point, raw hardware. So -yeah- it tells me nothing that S5 did not stand the test of time well. My 2 years old Galaxy Note tablet, became a new device just by installing Samsung's android 5.1.1, a testament of how important hardware is on androids.

So -yeah- on account of the 4GB of RAM and its (present) bad RAM management I *expect* S6 Edge+ to become better with time (like Note 3 did), not worse. The same cannot be said about iphones, they progressively get worse with successive iOS releases...


----------



## falanca (Nov 10, 2015)

Samsungs can easyly modified by user... At least quad core cpu with  2 GB ram and lite custom rom is a quiete good solution...


----------



## istperson (Nov 10, 2015)

falanca said:


> Samsungs can easyly modified by user... At least quad core cpu with  2 GB ram and lite custom rom is a quiete good solution...

Click to collapse



Not the Exynos models, search for the Qualcomm Snapdragon models.


----------



## dragon884 (Nov 11, 2015)

*Which phone would you choose?*

Hi Everyone,
I'm trying to figure out which phone to get:
- Samsung S6 (not the edge)
- Sony Xperia Z5

Both are great phones but both of them have annoyances that seem to bug me. No choice but to choose either one.
Samsung s6
> the home button 
> AMOLED burn-in (this would really annoy me since i need to use the GPS a lot)

Xperia
> Camera could be a bad. Some users seems to have the blur ring effect

Anyways, what would the community choose?

Many Thanks


----------



## josip-k (Nov 11, 2015)

Xperia z3 or oneplus one guys? And why? 

Sent using XDA One


----------



## afocan (Nov 11, 2015)

note 5


----------



## thefrozenoasis (Nov 11, 2015)

I think that at this point in the year and with all of the pretty disappointing SoCs this year (excepting the Exynos, but that is only on Samsungs), I'm waiting for next year. My guess for me is either the S7, that rumored folding samsung, the G5, Moto X, or one of the nexii.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 11, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Xperia z3 or oneplus one guys? And why?
> 
> Sent using XDA One

Click to collapse



z3.. feels more premium.. but if your a geek.. go with oneplus one without minding some minor faults


----------



## istperson (Nov 11, 2015)

optimisandroid said:


> I think that at this point in the year and with all of the pretty disappointing SoCs this year (excepting the Exynos, but that is only on Samsungs), I'm waiting for next year. My guess for me is either the S7, that rumored folding samsung, the G5, Moto X, or one of the nexii.

Click to collapse



Meanwhile there's the folding Nexus 6P. 

But next year the SD820 phones are coming, and I'm very curious how fast they will be, and if they fixed the heating issues.


----------



## josip-k (Nov 11, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> z3.. feels more premium.. but if your a geek.. go with oneplus one without minding some minor faults

Click to collapse



Faults like what? 

Sent using XDA One


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 11, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Faults like what?
> 
> Sent using XDA One

Click to collapse



yellow tint on the bottom of the screen
and the bleeding light on the bottom edge of the screen when on low brightness mode


others reports issue with mic..

and this *not so good customer service*


----------



## MarHutchy (Nov 11, 2015)

Motorola Moto G (3rd Generation) for sure.


----------



## josip-k (Nov 11, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> yellow tint on the bottom of the screen
> and the bleeding light on the bottom edge of the screen when on low brightness mode
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know dude. I have a chance to swap my z3 for an OPO tommorow. I''ve looked up those problems you mentioned, and i don't think it's a big deal if it doesn't affect the phone's performance. My z3 on the other hand has: 
-Changed flat buttons cable
-changed camera
-not original back cover glue so not waterproof 
-yellow spot on screen (look up on google- it's basically a burned screen due to charging port, REALLY UGLY) 
-carrier locked bootloader- no custom ROMs or kernels whatsoever. 
Doesnt even have warriannty. From my perspective, i think i'm doing a great deal of changing my z3 wich truly is already torn down and has burned screen for a OPO wich is in great condition. And wich is a great plus, OPO has a HUGE ROM support, and i couldn't even put CM on my z3. And that has never happened since now. Please, if someone could advise me some more till tommorow, i would be pretty thankful, i'm kinda torn apart.. 
Sent using XDA One


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Nov 11, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> I don't know dude. I have a chance to swap my z3 for an OPO tommorow. I''ve looked up those problems you mentioned, and i don't think it's a big deal if it doesn't affect the phone's performance. My z3 on the other hand has:
> -Changed flat buttons cable
> -changed camera
> -not original back cover glue so not waterproof
> ...

Click to collapse



its still your choice.. i love the large developer support for the one.. i never had any regrets since i had it.. fortunately its just with my sister. so basically i can still continue flashing roms or modifying the device. 

on your z3, well, if you think its ugly now, then maybe you wanna scrutinize that opo that is going to be traded on your z3 more.. think of it first.. and compare and see the difference.. youll not regret the oneplus one as long as its on its good running condition without major issues or whatsoever..

i love my oneplus.. i bought it for my bday last year.. and it served me good for a year and few days...


----------



## josip-k (Nov 11, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> its still your choice.. i love the large developer support for the one.. i never had any regrets since i had it.. fortunately its just with my sister. so basically i can still continue flashing roms or modifying the device.
> 
> on your z3, well, if you think its ugly now, then maybe you wanna scrutinize that opo that is going to be traded on your z3 more.. think of it first.. and compare and see the difference.. youll not regret the oneplus one as long as its on its good running condition without major issues or whatsoever..
> 
> i love my oneplus.. i bought it for my bday last year.. and it served me good for a year and few days...

Click to collapse



I don't know. Im skeptic. I'm just afraid i wont get the "from lambo to ford" feel. I'll see tommorow. Maybe i'll like it more than z3. 

Sent using XDA One


----------



## Butcherz (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
I'm still searching for a new phone:
- Display size 5.7 up to 6"
- good update support, device gets android 6 either oem-update or customrom like cyanogen (important)
- external sd
- good price

Is Moto X Style still the best? Thanks!


----------



## s8freak (Nov 11, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> I don't know. Im skeptic. I'm just afraid i wont get the "from lambo to ford" feel. I'll see tommorow. Maybe i'll like it more than z3.
> 
> Sent using XDA One

Click to collapse



You'll not regret the OPO for the money it's one of the best devices around bar none. The Sandstone black 64g has a fantastic feel in the hands.  I had absolutely zero glitches or problems at all and the Rom/development support is about as good as any device gets. 
The ONLY reason I sold mine is because I guess I'm the newest and bestest junkie LOL 
You'll not be disappointed at all 

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## josip-k (Nov 11, 2015)

s6freak said:


> You'll not regret the OPO for the money it's one of the best devices around bar none. The Sandstone black 64g has a fantastic feel in the hands. I had absolutely zero glitches or problems at all and the Rom/development support is about as good as any device gets.
> The ONLY reason I sold mine is because I guess I'm the newest and bestest junkie LOL
> You'll not be disappointed at all
> 
> "And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Thanks man. I just hope the one i'll check out tommorow doesn't have the microphone issue. I don't know how to test it without SIM tho.. 

Sent using XDA One


----------



## force70 (Nov 12, 2015)

s6freak said:


> You'll not regret the OPO for the money it's one of the best devices around bar none. The Sandstone black 64g has a fantastic feel in the hands.  I had absolutely zero glitches or problems at all and the Rom/development support is about as good as any device gets.
> The ONLY reason I sold mine is because I guess I'm the newest and bestest junkie LOL
> You'll not be disappointed at all
> 
> "And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



I know the feeling.

Got a 64gb silver note 5 sunday and my 128gb nexus 6P should be here friday lol.

Now if lg would hurry the hell up and release the G4 pro ill be happy.

Sent from my Note 5 , Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Nov 12, 2015)

force70 said:


> I know the feeling.
> 
> Got a 64gb silver note 5 sunday and my 128gb nexus 6P should be here friday lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll NEVER be happy @force70 you're just like me 

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Yamcha67 (Nov 12, 2015)

Having owned some pretty great Android phones such as the Nexus 4, 5, One Plus One and the Z Ultra.

I honestly don't really see the need to upgrade. We've reached a point now where you don't really need the latest and greatest to run Android smoothly.

I'd rather just stick with my current phone for now. I'm sure there'll be CM13 for my device and I'll just flash that when its ready.


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 12, 2015)

MarHutchy said:


> Motorola Moto G (3rd Generation) for sure.

Click to collapse



Go for the new turbo version if you can.


----------



## intotheblue (Nov 12, 2015)

*Mi 4i*

My father needed a new phone and we got him a Xiaomi Mi4i.
Coming from an Iphone 4, it was the closest thing we could recommend.
It was a good purchase for its price with dual SIM and LTE capability.
Personally I hoped it had an SD card though.


----------



## shicedreck (Nov 12, 2015)

Just bought a Xiaomi Mi4c w/ 32gb 3gb ram. Great phone considering its price.

Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 12, 2015)

shicedreck said:


> Just bought a Xiaomi Mi4c w/ 32gb 3gb ram. Great phone considering its price.
> 
> Couldn't be happier.

Click to collapse



I'm going to wait for the mi5...it could be the very best phone for its price


----------



## josip-k (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay guys, i did it. I changed my z3 for the OPO. And honestly. This is the most premium device if you ask me. It feels more premium than Z3. It feels more premium than G3. It feels more premium than S5. It's more smooth than all of them. And, if you ask me, the camera is a beast too. I.absolutely.love.every.milimeter.of.it. THANK YOU!!!! 
Sent using XDA One


----------



## s8freak (Nov 13, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Okay guys, i did it. I changed my z3 for the OPO. And honestly. This is the most premium device if you ask me. It feels more premium than Z3. It feels more premium than G3. It feels more premium than S5. It's more smooth than all of them. And, if you ask me, the camera is a beast too. I.absolutely.love.every.milimeter.of.it. THANK YOU!!!!
> Sent using XDA One

Click to collapse



Yep I told you that you'd love it[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## apple2107 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey, I would love to have some recommendation.
I've been thinking of grabbing a new phone lately, the one I'm using now is the uncontested Nokia-The Brick, after my old Samsung Ace 2 broke down. Mid-range price, $400 is my budget. However, this is also where my dilemma starts.
I'd love to use a Window phone. The OS itself is gorgeous, and the ability to sync it with my laptop is great for work. However, nothing in Lumia line that is under $400 seems to be remotely as good as Nexus 5, which totally would be what I pick up had I use android. I'm also a little torn about using Window phone, as the game I'm playing on my tablet is not available on there and I would love -not- to have to bring my tablet out every time the mood strikes.
What should I do? Should I just grab the nearest Lumia 730 and be done with it?


----------



## Planterz (Nov 13, 2015)

apple2107 said:


> Hey, I would love to have some recommendation.
> I've been thinking of grabbing a new phone lately, the one I'm using now is the uncontested Nokia-The Brick, after my old Samsung Ace 2 broke down. Mid-range price, $400 is my budget. However, this is also where my dilemma starts.
> I'd love to use a Window phone. The OS itself is gorgeous, and the ability to sync it with my laptop is great for work. However, nothing in Lumia line that is under $400 seems to be remotely as good as Nexus 5, which totally would be what I pick up had I use android. I'm also a little torn about using Window phone, as the game I'm playing on my tablet is not available on there and I would love -not- to have to bring my tablet out every time the mood strikes.
> What should I do? Should I just grab the nearest Lumia 730 and be done with it?

Click to collapse



If you're in the States, Best Buy will have the Lumia 640 for a mere $30 on Black Friday. It's AT&T locked, but you can get an unlock code off eBay for $2. It's a budget phone, but specs are enough to run WP just fine (just don't expect to play HALO on it). If it's available online, I'm probably going to snag one, just to play around with it, as  it's a cheap way to experiment with a new OS.


----------



## Elya_Dragon (Nov 13, 2015)

Planterz said:


> If you're in the States, Best Buy will have the Lumia 640 for a mere $30 on Black Friday. It's AT&T locked, but you can get an unlock code off eBay for $2. It's a budget phone, but specs are enough to run WP just fine (just don't expect to play HALO on it). If it's available online, I'm probably going to snag one, just to play around with it, as  it's a cheap way to experiment with a new OS.

Click to collapse



Is it possible to buy it and use it in Europe?
If we won't use the simcard function and cellular.
Is there any other things that will block us from access?


----------



## Jamie bell (Nov 13, 2015)

drphph said:


> I'm seriously considering an iphone... Someone please send help...
> 
> I'm either a sheep, a plebian or getting too old for root. I'm looking for a phone to replace my aging and problematc Z1 that will be my daily driver. I wanted a phone that is:
> 1. stable and reliable that I can use daily. I don't want to be a tech support every other time I will use my phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say moto x style, because if you're not gonna root it, you can still be individual by customising it in moto maker. The ROM is stock android, so you shouldn't feel the need to root (the most common reason for rooting is to get rid of bloatware). It has a micro SD card and a 64gb option so storage should be a breeze. It is a physically strong phone and you are unlikely to drop it as it has a textured back (unless u get wood) and is a thick phone (11mm cos it is curved). The big screen and speakers make it great for media consumption, and it is probably just as easy to navigate as an iPhone. The best part is it is way cheaper than the iPhone even in its 64gb variant, whereas the 128gb iPhone 6s is nearly £1000. The only thing you'd been missing out on is 3d touch but its not that useful (yet) so its not a problem. The style may not be the most powerful android phone, but a slightly slower processor doesn't impact on fluidity and I saves you battery which is great on this phone.

Even if you don't want a moto x style, please stay android as Apple will dumb you down and make you spend lots of money just for the premium name... IPhone are simple and that's good for some, but you should keep your individuality with android


----------



## PAiiN (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm on a oneplus one right know.
I wanted to buy a oneplus two, but after the new nexus 6P came out, I'm actually thinking about buying that one. Better specs and its not a mainstream Samsung or HTC


----------



## Jeik (Nov 13, 2015)

I bought the Alcatel Idol 3 5.5 this Tuesday.

An excellent phone,with an excellent price. 

It's fast(for me),its screen is big and flipping sharp,on daylight I see everything clearly even on 30% brightness,the dual front speakers are pretty loud and the "Reversibility" function is just...epic.  ; v ;

I thought the G2 was my favorite,but this phone(or phablet xD) is just what I need.
F#*k OnePlus(especially with the invite system,but also with still high price even after miraculously getting that damn invite),Alcatel proved that a good phone could be cheap,without making you eat feces in order to get it...


 Sent from my 6045X using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## Papichoolo (Nov 14, 2015)

I am looking forward to buy the Nexus 5.


----------



## defender007 (Nov 14, 2015)

*Looking for Dual SIM high end phone*

I'm looking for a high end (over 5" screen) Dual SIM phone that would support LTE on one SIM (voice/data) and the second one for 3G (voice only). Does anything exist like that? My problem is I have 2 lines withe Bell Mobility and they never had a 2G network, only 3G and up.


----------



## jembigonjes (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi im jembigonjes from iponsel, i think the ASUS ZE551ML (ASUS ZENFONE DELUXE) may go with your criteria above

---------- Post added at 02:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




hellochinese said:


> Can people here say that they want to change to iphone ..........
> 
> Just kidding.   Factors that I'm considering when buying a new smartphone are:
> 1. How long can the power last?
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi im jembigonjes from iponsel, i think the ASUS ZE551ML (ASUS ZENFONE DELUXE) may go with your criteria above


----------



## Jamie bell (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm wondering, should I sell my four month old HTC One m9, for a nexus 6p. I like my M9 and I'm running CyanogenMod 12.1 on it, but the camera isn't great, it has overheating issues, the battery is bad and the speakers are worse than the 6ps. The 6p also has android 6 and will receive updates really quickly, whereas cyanogenmod 13 is really early and I think that I will  to wait ages for a stable version to appear for the M9.
All feedback is really appreciated.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 14, 2015)

Jamie bell said:


> I'm wondering, should I sell my four month old HTC One m9, for a nexus 6p. I like my M9 and I'm running CyanogenMod 12.1 on it, but the camera isn't great, it has overheating issues, the battery is bad and the speakers are worse than the 6ps. The 6p also has android 6 and will receive updates really quickly, whereas cyanogenmod 13 is really early and I think that I will  to wait ages for a stable version to appear for the M9.
> All feedback is really appreciated.

Click to collapse



I would have never recommended the M9 in the first place. Whether you should sell and buy the Nexus 6P I guess depends on whether it makes sense monetarily.


----------



## Jamie bell (Nov 14, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I would have never recommended the M9 in the first place. Whether you should sell and buy the Nexus 6P I guess depends on whether it makes sense monetarily.

Click to collapse



The M9 is about £350 cheaper second hand than the 6p, so I will probably wait and see what price it drops to on black Friday, otherwise it is too much.


----------



## force70 (Nov 15, 2015)

Jamie bell said:


> I'm wondering, should I sell my four month old HTC One m9, for a nexus 6p. I like my M9 and I'm running CyanogenMod 12.1 on it, but the camera isn't great, it has overheating issues, the battery is bad and the speakers are worse than the 6ps. The 6p also has android 6 and will receive updates really quickly, whereas cyanogenmod 13 is really early and I think that I will  to wait ages for a stable version to appear for the M9.
> All feedback is really appreciated.

Click to collapse



M9 vs 6p....easy choice.

Ditch the HTC..you just listed a bunch of reasons to do exactly that.

Better camera
Better battery life
Better speakers
Mine doesnt overheat
Android M

And 
Bigger screen
Tons of development and always on the latest android version before anyone else.

Really easy to decide 

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Nov 15, 2015)

force70 said:


> M9 vs 6p....easy choice.
> 
> Ditch the HTC..you just listed a bunch of reasons to do exactly that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Said the guy snowed in  with soon to be 6 devices LOL

"Please pray for the people of Paris!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## force70 (Nov 15, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Said the guy snowed in  with soon to be 6 devices LOL
> 
> "Please pray for the people of Paris!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Well a guys gota have something to occupy his time whilst snowed in lol.

I actually have more devices here other than in my sig but other than an S3 which I use for work they dont see much action lol. I bust out my note 2 here and there but thats about it

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 15, 2015)

*suggest me good smart phone within 30,000/- INR / 500USD*

Hello,
Suggest me good smart phone within 30,000/- INR (500USD)

Currently I m using nexus 5.

I was thinking from nexus 5x/6p or one plus 2?

Which one is better among those? And any other phone better than these?


----------



## whiteguy278 (Nov 15, 2015)

What's everyone saying about the note 4 is it a good phone


----------



## force70 (Nov 15, 2015)

whiteguy278 said:


> What's everyone saying about the note 4 is it a good phone

Click to collapse





One of the  best devices ive ever had for sure.

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## TheGasMaster4381 (Nov 15, 2015)

perhaps an Iphone 6s, just to give the other world a try. I just got the Moto E 2015 with LTE and was frustrated to hear that Motorola was already abandoning ship on it. If I were to go android I would go with a Samsung phone, but not sure which one because they seem to have so many good ones to choose from.


----------



## takka91 (Nov 15, 2015)

*a5*

I just bought a galaxy a5, built rr for it and flashed it


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 15, 2015)

whiteguy278 said:


> What's everyone saying about the note 4 is it a good phone

Click to collapse



my friends who have note 4 say its great.  removable battery,  external sd card slot.  solid phone. rootable and good custom roms available


----------



## s8freak (Nov 16, 2015)

Not sure what my next device will be I'm extremely happy with my International S6Edge Plus this phones the best I've ever had. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey, any news about the new Xiaomi Mi5? And will it have force touch(3d touch)?


----------



## iBuu (Nov 17, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Not sure what my next device will be I'm extremely happy with my International S6Edge Plus this phones the best I've ever had.
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Would you go with that in jeans to a bar and get full blown drunk without worrying about it to get broken, I can do that with my GS4+, because its "only"  5" and not too thin, somethink like this is my next phone maybe next year christmas and I only hope for a better camera,battery duration, and custom rom availability. 

Should be easy right


----------



## shoey63 (Nov 17, 2015)

Not Sony anymore. Can't root new devices without unlocking bootloader. Unlock bootloader and you lose DRM functions :thumbdown:


----------



## s8freak (Nov 17, 2015)

iBuu said:


> Would you go with that in jeans to a bar and get full blown drunk without worrying about it to get broken, I can do that with my GS4+, because its "only"  5" and not too thin, somethink like this is my next phone maybe next year christmas and I only hope for a better camera,battery duration, and custom rom availability.
> 
> Should be easy right

Click to collapse



LOL full blown drunk I'd probably drop it in the toilet or give it to the most beautiful woman in the bar so I guess the idea would be don't get so drunk[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji106] [emoji106] 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Bruce Walton (Nov 18, 2015)

Galaxy S3 for me


----------



## rakeshishere (Nov 18, 2015)

Bruce Walton said:


> Galaxy S3 for me

Click to collapse



Ewww [emoji21] 

Glossy plastic and that design (soapbox) of phone are big turn offs in my opinion. Pretty sure there are much better alternatives in 2015 for same price.  


Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvrt (Nov 18, 2015)

Simply an LG G2 32gb. Easy and cheap


----------



## Cyanandroid (Nov 18, 2015)

PAiiN said:


> I'm on a oneplus one right know.
> I wanted to buy a oneplus two, but after the new nexus 6P came out, I'm actually thinking about buying that one. Better specs and its not a mainstream Samsung or HTC

Click to collapse



I am thinking of s6... Better display, better design, sleek, amazing performance...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 18, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey, any news about the new Xiaomi Mi5? And will it have force touch(3d touch)?

Click to collapse



Anybody knows something about that?


----------



## kvrt (Nov 18, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Anybody knows something about that?

Click to collapse



Only rumors, but perhaps it will be presented before the end of this year.


----------



## hosseinhey17 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you want to buy android smartphones buy nexus


----------



## kvrt (Nov 18, 2015)

hosseinhey17 said:


> If you want to buy android smartphones buy nexus

Click to collapse



Yep but this is not the cheapest way unfortunately... better a good device with a good modding support.


----------



## triccuz (Nov 18, 2015)

Would definitely go for S6 or new Nexus.


----------



## istperson (Nov 18, 2015)

triccuz said:


> Would definitely go for S6 or new Nexus.

Click to collapse



These are the two total opposites: The least moddable, and the fully moddable.


----------



## GalaxyDave (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,

Is there any point going from a Galaxy S4 to S6? 
I understand the CPU benefits, and so on. But other than the Interface UI and CPU am I better off just holding out for the S7? 

I always liked HTC in the past, but they come at a premium ($). Are there any viable options that offer equal value-for-money? Easier to root? (data backups + call recording)

I'm surprised so few phones come with 2-3 year warranties... I would have thought manufacturers have resolved all reliability issues. If I'm spending $400+ then I would want to have at least 2 years warranty... or am I just wasting my money?

Would really like to hear from people regarding these medium-to-high end devices.
Thank you!


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 18, 2015)

HTC is a phone I was never keen on but I was burnt by the wildfire which was a truly awful phone. I'm certain they have come a long way since 2010/11 and it does look good but never been too sure on HTC sense. I know touchwiz isn't fantastic but when I got my S6 I kind of knew what to expect and read a lot had been improved.  Not looking back so far!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## K. Hendrik (Nov 18, 2015)

I went and bought a LG G4 this weekend after reading that codeworkx port of CM 13 is fairly stable and with todays opengapps update everything is working fine so far.
Removable battery is definitely a nice feature if you mess something up while flashing .


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 18, 2015)

K. Hendrik said:


> I went and bought a LG G4 this weekend after reading that codeworkx port of CM 13 is fairly stable and with todays opengapps update everything is working fine so far.
> Removable battery is definitely a nice feature if you mess something up while flashing .

Click to collapse



And what to do with a phone, i got bootloop and can't remove the battery?:/


----------



## K. Hendrik (Nov 18, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> And what to do with a phone, i got bootloop and can't remove the battery?:/

Click to collapse



Well my last phone was a Nexus 5 without removable battery and i had the same problem ...
I ended up searching ifixit how to tear the phone down to get to the battery had to do this like 3 time during 2 years.
Alternatively wait for it to run out of juice, recharge it, and boot to bootloader if possible and flash again.


----------



## maciek12 (Nov 18, 2015)

Which Xperia is better; z3 Compact or M4 Aqua?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 18, 2015)

GalaxyDave said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any point going from a Galaxy S4 to S6?
> I understand the CPU benefits, and so on. But other than the Interface UI and CPU am I better off just holding out for the S7?
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought htc was cheaper than Samsung now. Compare the price off contract of an m9 vs an s6. Actually it's cheaper on contract too I think. 

I prefer stock Android but sense is way better than touchwiz and the sound quality for listening to music on headphones is as good as iPhones if you stick with sense roms.


----------



## GalaxyDave (Nov 19, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I thought htc was cheaper than Samsung now. Compare the price off contract of an m9 vs an s6. Actually it's cheaper on contract too I think.
> 
> I prefer stock Android but sense is way better than touchwiz and the sound quality for listening to music on headphones is as good as iPhones if you stick with sense roms.

Click to collapse



Yes I totally agree.  I feel the Sense UI makes the phone easier to use for all levels of expertise. It's just put together so much better - how do you even explain the experience? heheh
Can't you just flash a new stock rom to remove the Sense UI? 

I think HTC are a premium product but again, most people get Nexus devices because of how cheap they are...
Hmm this isn't exactly making the decision process easier. Maybe stick with the S4 International (I9505XXUGNH6) and just reflash everything back to scratch?  Although I've not flashed anything since the Diamond and Wildfire  Just like a computer, everything runs faster after a re-install!  
Thanks for your input!

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------




jr866gooner said:


> HTC is a phone I was never keen on but I was burnt by the wildfire which was a truly awful phone. I'm certain they have come a long way since 2010/11 and it does look good but never been too sure on HTC sense. I know touchwiz isn't fantastic but when I got my S6 I kind of knew what to expect and read a lot had been improved.  Not looking back so far!

Click to collapse



I had an HTC Desire, HTC Wildfire and HTC Diamond. The Diamond was really good. Very well made and everything was better than other available devices in the similar price range. (except a couple ovbiously).
Maybe I should stick with my S4 for he time being? I wouldn't switch to a custom rom unless there was a massive advantage to performance, etc.
So Touchwiz is the standard "vanilla" UI?

So if I go from S4 to HTC, am I going to have the same compatibility with apps and simplicity of rooting? etc?
Really appreciate your time.  Thank you!


----------



## T2rnanog (Nov 19, 2015)

Lg g5  the g10 is to big


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 19, 2015)

I still have my working HTC desire from 2010 used every day as my speedometer in my car. Don't know if it will ever die. Runs fast on a custom gingerbread ROM.


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 19, 2015)

maciek12 said:


> Which Xperia is better; z3 Compact or M4 Aqua?

Click to collapse



Z3c


----------



## josip-k (Nov 20, 2015)

shoey63 said:


> Not Sony anymore. Can't root new devices without unlocking bootloader. Unlock bootloader and you lose DRM functions :thumbdown:

Click to collapse



I swapped my z3 for an OPO and i'm 100% sure i won't buy sony phones anymore. While device feels premium, it also feels squishy, like one drop and boom. No more sony. And i won't risk it with unlockable bootloaders anymore. My sony had a locked BL and that was the worst experience ever.


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 20, 2015)

GalaxyDave said:


> Yes I totally agree.  I feel the Sense UI makes the phone easier to use for all levels of expertise. It's just put together so much better - how do you even explain the experience? heheh
> Can't you just flash a new stock rom to remove the Sense UI?
> 
> I think HTC are a premium product but again, most people get Nexus devices because of how cheap they are...
> ...

Click to collapse



If anything HTC is very hard to root. Well not hard as such more complex. Samsung  (in my experience with the S2 ) was very very easy to root!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Nov 20, 2015)

jr866gooner said:


> If anything HTC is very hard to root. Well not hard as such more complex. Samsung  (in my experience with the S2) was very very easy to root!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It was, and still is, but that usually means bye-bye Knox. And usually here is 99%.


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 20, 2015)

I didn't find it hard to root at all following the guide. The hard part is switching firmwares to switch between sense ROMs and aosp.


----------



## rony12 (Nov 20, 2015)

350Rocket said:


> I didn't find it hard to root at all following the guide. The hard part is switching firmwares to switch between sense ROMs and aosp.

Click to collapse



Thats Right,But it is  also easy after some used to it

---------- Post added at 10:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




istperson said:


> It was, and still is, but that usually means bye-bye Knox. And usually here is 99%.

Click to collapse



That Right istperson,Your knox will be removed after it.But one way it is a good thing also your battery life will somewhat increases.


----------



## istperson (Nov 20, 2015)

rony12 said:


> That Right istperson,Your knox will be removed after it.But one way it is a good thing also your battery life will somewhat increases.

Click to collapse



Not removed, the fuse will blow, and you can never restore it. And once the fuse is blown Knox will never work, and even Samsung pay won't work afaik. Also it's hard to sell that phone after, because it can never be restored to full factory status. 
That's why I bought the Nexus 6 instead of the Note 4. I had my fun with Knox on my Note 3, but since I wanted to tinker with my phone the day I've bought it, the Note 4 wasn't an option anymore.


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 21, 2015)

What is knox?  If this is Samsung stuff it's come about since I was in the rooting game!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Nov 21, 2015)

jr866gooner said:


> What is knox?  If this is Samsung stuff it's come about since I was in the rooting game!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Look through the applications on your S6 and there's one called Knox. When you start it it creates a secure container and uses it instead of your data. You can use this mode when using your work emails, documents or sensitive photos.
To make sure nobody tampered with your phone, to steal this data, there's an e-fuse that the Knox application checks before starting, and if it's 0x1 it refuses to start.
You can trip this e-fuse by installing non-stock kernel or recovery. Like if you install cwm or TWRP, you'll trip it. And because of this rooting trips the e-fuse too.

Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Nov 21, 2015)

jr866gooner said:


> What is knox?  If this is Samsung stuff it's come about since I was in the rooting game!

Click to collapse



KNOX is only Samsung. There's 2 main facets of KNOX. One is for security, kinda like how BlackBerry is considered "secure". There's certain software-side things you (or the proverbial "they") can't do with KNOX. The NSA has approved certain KNOX devices for their employees. The other facet is mainly for warranty purposes, but obviously also pertains to the afore mentioned security reasons. Flashing unofficial firmrware, recoveries, kernels, etc will trigger the "KNOX counter", an e-fuse. Most rooting methods/exploits (including the most popular/famous, Chainfire) will trip the counter, and void your warranty. It also causes the KNOX software to cease to function, and also prevents any previous data to be accessed. Like if an NSA agent loses his phone, nobody who acquires it can pull sensitive info off of it by some backdoor means, nor can a double-agent do the same. KNOX is obviously intended not just for government (and private, subcontracted) use, but also commercial where corporate espionage is a potential threat.

For the most of us though, it's just the risk we take if we want to root or try custom ROMs and/or kernels and hope something doesn't get screwed up and we can't get a warranty replacement.

Of course, you're in the UK, so the laws and Samsung's policies might be different there. I don't know myself.


----------



## s8freak (Nov 21, 2015)

Planterz said:


> KNOX is only Samsung. There's 2 main facets of KNOX. One is for security, kinda like how BlackBerry is considered "secure". There's certain software-side things you (or the proverbial "they") can't do with KNOX. The NSA has approved certain KNOX devices for their employees. The other facet is mainly for warranty purposes, but obviously also pertains to the afore mentioned security reasons. Flashing unofficial firmrware, recoveries, kernels, etc will trigger the "KNOX counter", an e-fuse. Most rooting methods/exploits (including the most popular/famous, Chainfire) will trip the counter, and void your warranty. It also causes the KNOX software to cease to function, and also prevents any previous data to be accessed. Like if an NSA agent loses his phone, nobody who acquires it can pull sensitive info off of it by some backdoor means, nor can a double-agent do the same. KNOX is obviously intended not just for government (and private, subcontracted) use, but also commercial where corporate espionage is a potential threat.
> 
> For the most of us though, it's just the risk we take if we want to root or try custom ROMs and/or kernels and hope something doesn't get screwed up and we can't get a warranty replacement.
> 
> Of course, you're in the UK, so the laws and Samsung's policies might be different there. I don't know myself.

Click to collapse


@Planterz rooting with SuperSu doesn't trip Knox/blow the e fuse. What trips Knox is flashing a custom kernel or custom recovery such as TWRP or CWM. 
You can root and use SafeStrap or Flashfire  and not trip Knox.


"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## istperson (Nov 21, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @Planterz rooting with SuperSu doesn't trip Knox/blow the e fuse. What trips Knox is flashing a custom kernel or custom recovery such as TWRP or CWM.
> You can root and use SafeStrap or Flashfire  and not trip Knox.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe for now. The cfAutoRoot, that always works, trips it. All others use exploits, and as soon as they patch them, they stop rooting.

Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Nov 21, 2015)

istperson said:


> Maybe for now. The cfAutoRoot, that always works, trips it. All others use exploits, and as soon as they patch them, they stop rooting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



CFAutoRoot doesn't always work. It doesn't root Samsung S5 or S6 or the N4/N5 Verizon/ATT variants. 
Towelroot and PingPong Root doesn't trip Knox on the Sammy devices until the update that patched the exploit. 
My G928C was rooted and hadn't tripped Knox UNTIL I flashed Arter97 kernel and Philz  CWM recovery.
I stand by my previous statement. 


"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## PriStol (Nov 21, 2015)

*Should I Go for the LG G flex 2 or the Oneplus One?* Black friday deals have started popping up in my country and those 2 seem to be the best options in a price that I can afford. 

I prefer stock android a lot more than the LG version of android and I like to tweak my phone(without changing roms), so the Oneplus has an advantage here. On the other hand the G flex 2 is the newer phone of the two so it is more future proof with android updates(I think) and it has a better CPU(1G less ram though). In terms of camera and screen, I'm actually not sure who's the better one so you guys can help me out on this. I Also heard that the One plus one has touch issues, so i'm also a bit afraid of that.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## istperson (Nov 21, 2015)

s6freak said:


> CFAutoRoot doesn't always work. It doesn't root Samsung S5 or S6 or the N4/N5 Verizon/ATT variants.
> Towelroot and PingPong Root doesn't trip Knox on the Sammy devices until the update that patched the exploit.
> My G928C was rooted and hadn't tripped Knox UNTIL I flashed Arter97 kernel and Philz  CWM recovery.
> I stand by my previous statement.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, you're right, cfroot is not working since 5.1, on Samsung devices, I missed that on my Note 3 for obvious reasons.
But using cwm or TWRP, and flashing the SuperSu zip works.
And the rest are exploits, and they should be patched fast. I stand by my that statement. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Nov 21, 2015)

istperson said:


> Yeah, you're right, cfroot is not working since 5.1, on Samsung devices, I missed that on my Note 3 for obvious reasons.
> But using cwm or TWRP, and flashing the SuperSu zip works.
> And the rest are exploits, and they should be patched fast. I stand by my that statement.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed Sammy patches exploits very fast 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Rory0007 (Nov 21, 2015)

Lg g4


----------



## s8freak (Nov 22, 2015)

I don't know why but I just bought a Nexus 6p 64g

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

---------- Post added at 01:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

I might be selling it soon 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 22, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I don't know why but I just bought a Nexus 6p 64g
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you rich or just a really big smartphone freak?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 22, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Are you rich or just a really big smartphone freak?

Click to collapse



No I'm not rich 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## cherremvp (Nov 22, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S6


----------



## s8freak (Nov 22, 2015)

@force70 I've gotten the snowblind sickness bro and bought  64g Nexus 6p and it's all your fault 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## dark_fighter (Nov 23, 2015)

Thinking of upgrading from my old S3 to a Nexus 6p or a Note 5. I prefer Note's 4gb of ram but I don't like the Exynos SOC (is there any actual community support like that of S3 back in the day?). On the other hand I really like the countless ROMs and mods that come with a Nexus, but 3gb for a flagship look small and there is also the build quality problems (bend, cracking) that I keep hearing/reading. What would you suggest? Is there anything that combines the good of both of them?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 23, 2015)

dark_fighter said:


> Thinking of upgrading from my old S3 to a Nexus 6p or a Note 5. I prefer Note's 4gb of ram but I don't like the Exynos SOC (is there any actual community support like that of S3 back in the day?). On the other hand I really like the countless ROMs and mods that come with a Nexus, but 3gb for a flagship look small and there is also the build quality problems (bend, cracking) that I keep hearing/reading. What would you suggest? Is there anything that combines the good of both of them?

Click to collapse



3gb of ram is more than enough! You don't need so much nowadays, maybe in a few years... But with the nexus you have rom support for very many years! I would suggest you the nexus


----------



## dark_fighter (Nov 23, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> 3gb of ram is more than enough! You don't need so much nowadays, maybe in a few years... But with the nexus you have rom support for very many years! I would suggest you the nexus

Click to collapse



Next update will be in 2.5-3 years again, so the phone needs to be as future-proof as possible. Also how are things with the SD810 in the N6p? if it's anything like OP2 (can't perform well for long) then it's a no deal.


----------



## dfg555 (Nov 23, 2015)

Can someone recommend me a USD $150-200 (AUD $200-300) easy rootable phone with a decent-great battery life?


----------



## Morfarj (Nov 23, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Can someone recommend me a USD $150-200 (AUD $200-300) easy rootable phone with a decent-great battery life?

Click to collapse



Z1 compact.


----------



## GalaxyDave (Nov 23, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Can someone recommend me a USD $150-200 (AUD $200-300) easy rootable phone with a decent-great battery life?

Click to collapse



I have had issues with Sony. They offer much less value for the price you pay, compared to other manufactuers... You must review everything!
Go for devices that are highly compatible and have lots of actvity in their device forum. For example the # of topics, and # of replies. 
I would recommend the Galaxy S4 i9505.  Galaxy range offer excellent value. HTC are good and I had one for work, it was very reliable. - the sense UI is great too

Regardless of what you get, do an ADB backup first.  Then a Nandroid backup.
Set a recurring event with 5 reminders for every 1-3 months to remind you to perform another set of backups.

This will mean you can easily revert.  It is an important habit to form.  Spending many hour reinstall apps is very tedious!


----------



## dfg555 (Nov 23, 2015)

GalaxyDave said:


> I have had issues with Sony. They offer much less value for the price you pay, compared to other manufactuers... You must review everything!
> Go for devices that are highly compatible and have lots of actvity in their device forum. For example the # of topics, and # of replies.
> I would recommend the Galaxy S4 i9505.  Galaxy range offer excellent value. HTC are good and I had one for work, it was very reliable. - the sense UI is great too
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been researching on the i9505 and it seems pretty good even though it's a bit dated, I've noticed the i9500 aswell being the huge difference is the 8 core processor it offers. It seems pretty good for heavy multitasking but I'm certain it must kill the battery at a faster rate compared to the higher clocked quad core snapdragon 600 on the i9505.


----------



## force70 (Nov 24, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I don't know why but I just bought a Nexus 6p 64g
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha no way!

Sweet...man looking fwd to having you in the 6p forums  sir.:thumbup::thumbup:

I bought  the note 5 then 2 days or so later nabbed a 128gb nexus 6p.

G4 pro is next 

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Nov 24, 2015)

force70 said:


> Haha no way!
> 
> Sweet...man looking fwd to having you in the 6p forums  sir.[emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have WAY to much time on your hands bro

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Nov 24, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> Can someone recommend me a USD $150-200 (AUD $200-300) easy rootable phone with a decent-great battery life?

Click to collapse



LG G2. Way better device than the latest "budget" devices despite being 2+ years old. Or a Galaxy S4. The G2 has better hardware all around, but the S4 has the advantages of a microSD slot and removable battery. Plus, if you don't care about NFC, ZeroLemon makes a 3000mAh battery, which gives you 15% more life than the stock one (I've got one in mine). Depends on what your needs are. I'm not sure where to get them from, or which versions to look at. I know eBay has a bunch that come out of HK or mainland China, but I suspect you're used to this situation already.

---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------




force70 said:


> G4 pro is next

Click to collapse



What's the word on this? I haven't read anything in quite awhile about it, not even rumors.


----------



## dfg555 (Nov 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G2. Way better device than the latest "budget" devices despite being 2+ years old. Or a Galaxy S4. The G2 has better hardware all around, but the S4 has the advantages of a microSD slot and removable battery. Plus, if you don't care about NFC, ZeroLemon makes a 3000mAh battery, which gives you 15% more life than the stock one (I've got one in mine). Depends on what your needs are. I'm not sure where to get them from, or which versions to look at. I know eBay has a bunch that come out of HK or mainland China, but I suspect you're used to this situation already.

Click to collapse



I see I'll check that out too.


----------



## kalyanamitras (Nov 24, 2015)

*Looking to upgrade Have a Verizon Samgung Galaxy Note 2 s running*

Hi:
I'm looking to upgrade from my Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 2 s running android 4.1.2 and it's rooted. Suddenly I am having issues after about 2 years with things like the phone restarting and saying no SIM card, or Verizon has detected unauthorized software and Foxfi stopped working.
I want a phone that has root capability. 
I use my phone primarily for:
Photos- I'm tired of those three blue dots in the samsung camera under low light conditions.
Navigation both on land and water
as a hotspot through Foxfi 
Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## paolo2331 (Nov 24, 2015)

dfg555 said:


> I've been researching on the i9505 and it seems pretty good even though it's a bit dated, I've noticed the i9500 aswell being the huge difference is the 8 core processor it offers. It seems pretty good for heavy multitasking but I'm certain it must kill the battery at a faster rate compared to the higher clocked quad core snapdragon 600 on the i9505.

Click to collapse



i9500 is exynos. That means that you will find less support compared to the SD version (i9505). Go straight for the second one mate. I have been using it for 2 years and now I'm running an optimized CyanogenMod on it. Superb!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hey, how do you find the new Xiaomi note 3? And what about the mi5? When will it release?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G2. Way better device than the latest "budget" devices despite being 2+ years old. Or a Galaxy S4. The G2 has better hardware all around, but the S4 has the advantages of a microSD slot and removable battery. Plus, if you don't care about NFC, ZeroLemon makes a 3000mAh battery, which gives you 15% more life than the stock one (I've got one in mine). Depends on what your needs are. I'm not sure where to get them from, or which versions to look at. I know eBay has a bunch that come out of HK or mainland China, but I suspect you're used to this situation already.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@Planterz actually Zerolemon has a 7500mAh battery as well I had it on my s4

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Nov 24, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @Planterz actually Zerolemon has a 7500mAh battery as well I had it on my s4

Click to collapse



I've got an Anker 7800mAh battery and case for mine. It's a titanic brick, and very impractical for typical use.


----------



## unseengundam (Nov 24, 2015)

*Android Tablet with Multiple USB ports*

I am looking for a 7" to 9" android tablet with multiple USB ports. I prefer full sized USB 3.0 and USB 2.0 ports. I also prefer once with Quad or Octa core 1.8 ghz processors with 2 GB of RAM.

It seems almost impossible to find, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I've got an Anker 7800mAh battery and case for mine. It's a titanic brick, and very impractical for typical use.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's a big battery for sure but I got 40 hours of battery 18 SOT with that beast LOL 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## P00ky_ (Nov 24, 2015)

Umi Rome? Is that a good one?

 Verstuurd van mijn M52_Red_Note met XDA Forums

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------

Umi Rome is that a good one?

 Verstuurd van mijn M52_Red_Note met XDA Forums


----------



## LoneWolfSK (Nov 24, 2015)

P00ky_ said:


> Umi Rome? Is that a good one?
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn M52_Red_Note met XDA Forums

Click to collapse





Dude, the Umi Rome just showed up in presale, NOBODY outside of China has their hands on that phone yet.


----------



## P00ky_ (Nov 24, 2015)

LoneWolfSK said:


> Dude, the Umi Rome just showed up in presale, NOBODY outside of China has their hands on that phone yet.

Click to collapse




Haha

 Verstuurd van mijn M52_Red_Note met XDA Forums


----------



## ExtaSpace (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm looking towards China, for some phone from trusted manufacturer like Meizu or Xioami. The phone can be MTK, but must have source code for it, as I'm looking for CM-supported phone.


----------



## force70 (Nov 24, 2015)

Planterz said:


> LG G2. Way better device than the latest "budget" devices despite being 2+ years old. Or a Galaxy S4. The G2 has better hardware all around, but the S4 has the advantages of a microSD slot and removable battery. Plus, if you don't care about NFC, ZeroLemon makes a 3000mAh battery, which gives you 15% more life than the stock one (I've got one in mine). Depends on what your needs are. I'm not sure where to get them from, or which versions to look at. I know eBay has a bunch that come out of HK or mainland China, but I suspect you're used to this situation already.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I keep searching for G4 pro info but yeah its been quiet.. Can't find anything definitive on a launch date. I've been waiting for this device for awhile..have my note 5 and nexus 6p to keep me occupied till it drops at least (or if it drops lol).

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




s6freak said:


> You have WAY to much time on your hands bro
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse




I wish... Been so busy note 5 isnt even rooted yet and ive had it 2 weeks 

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## jayjr1105 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking for a new 8 inch midrange tablet.  Anyone see any black friday deals for any?
mostly reading, streaming, browsing and 2d games.
unlocked bootloader/custom rom support is a plus.
Truly would like to stay at 8 or 9 inches.  I found a 7 too small.


----------



## obscuresword (Nov 25, 2015)

jayjr1105 said:


> Looking for a new 8 inch midrange tablet.  Anyone see any black friday deals for any?
> mostly reading, streaming, browsing and 2d games.
> unlocked bootloader/custom rom support is a plus.
> Truly would like to stay at 8 or 9 inches.  I found a 7 too small.

Click to collapse



Asus ZenPad S 8 or Xiamoi Mi Pad


----------



## josip-k (Nov 25, 2015)

ExtaSpace said:


> I'm looking towards China, for some phone from trusted manufacturer like Meizu or Xioami. The phone can be MTK, but must have source code for it, as I'm looking for CM-supported phone.

Click to collapse



Oneplus one. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Planterz (Nov 25, 2015)

force70 said:


> I keep searching for G4 pro info but yeah its been quiet.. Can't find anything definitive on a launch date. I've been waiting for this device for awhile..have my note 5 and nexus 6p to keep me occupied till it drops at least (or if it drops lol).

Click to collapse



I'm guessing that they're waiting for the SD820 to come out and tested. The only thing "pro" caliber out there right now is the Exynos, and I seriously doubt LG would go to Samsung for processors. Rumor is LG is working on their own in-house processor as well. Phonearena says it'll have the SD820, but they just go off rumors and leaks. They're even calling it the G Pro 3.


----------



## normz.muufin (Nov 25, 2015)

Never heard of a G4 pro.. 

I'm currently rocking a G4 but I really miss my G3.


----------



## ikidd3123 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi, guys.  I'm looking for a phone for the wife that's sub-$200, has a smaller screen like 4-4.5" and that's going to last a while, so hopefully Octa-core.  I'd like to get something off Aliexpress, but I know it's going to be malware loaded so I want to make sure it's a CM supported device.  Obviously, SD card slot and a reasonable camera, but she doesn't need like 20MP.  Single SIM is fine, needs to run in the LTE 1700-2100 freqs for Bell Canada.

I'd prefer something with multiple removable batteries I can order with it just because I hate not being able to manually power cycle things when they don't work right, but if not, I guess that's fine.  

Thanks for anyone reading this and responding with an idea.


----------



## tee_pot (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello! I've spent a fun-filled 10+ hours trying to find my next phone today - would be great to have some opinions on my options 

What I'm after:
-at least 2GB RAM
-at least 16GB ROM
-microSD slot for expansion, at least 32GB
-fast processor - hexa/octa core (I'm coming from moto g 2nd gen so over 1.2GHz quad core!)
-either as close to AOSP rootable 5.1.1 stock rom as possible, or CM12.1/13/AOSP custom rom compatible
-BIG BATTERY! (I work long shifts and can't always plug my phone in so need it to get through a 17hr day!)
-I like the ambient display mode on my moto g 2nd gen and don't think I could do without that either tbh
-preferably dual sim
-4G FDD Band 20 (800MHz - I'm on giffgaff (O2)

I'm in the UK, my budget is maxed out at around £200...ish 

What I've found so far:
-Elephone P8000 (looks good value for specs - what am I missing??)
-Ulefone Paris (small capacity battery though?)
-Umi Rome (not yet released, slightly better battery than the Paris, very cheap)
-Moto X Play (pushing the budget a bit but it seems to have a coupla developers on xda)

Are there any others that I've missed? Any opinions on those above? Is the Moto X Play worth £100 more than the Elephone P8000 for example? 

I've been close to meeting my requirements with a couple of phones but the 4G band is normally the sticking point - I would probably have bought a Zuk Z1 or an Umi eMax by now if they worked on 4G with giffgaff...

The Elephone Vowney Lite looks pretty awesome for the price too...

Anyways, sorry to ramble on, would be great to hear any suggestions...

Tee


----------



## Simone98RC (Nov 25, 2015)

Absolutely LG G4, a great phone acclaimed by all, worthy to be compared to S6, despite its limited benchmark scores.
It's a "finalized G3": brightness improved by almost 25%, weak digitizer, cpu heating and signal loss are fixed.
Amazing design, excellent camera, both microSD support and a capacious removable battery, no bloatware like in its predecessor... nothing to envy, at least only in stats... but who cares?

My ideal phone? It doesn't exists: similar to G4 but with a permissive bootloader, a good rooting support and mainly a less customized rom.
LG is acclaimed too for the warranty for rooted devices. Nothing extraordinary... if you root the phone but decide to flash new ROM or recovery, warranty won't coverage you.
Lots of people want to flash AOSP roms or leaked ones. To do that, you've also to clash with Secure Boot errors when flashing a custom recovery, or hope in a bumped version.


----------



## force70 (Nov 25, 2015)

Planterz said:


> I'm guessing that they're waiting for the SD820 to come out and tested. The only thing "pro" caliber out there right now is the Exynos, and I seriously doubt LG would go to Samsung for processors. Rumor is LG is working on their own in-house processor as well. Phonearena says it'll have the SD820, but they just go off rumors and leaks. They're even calling it the G Pro 3.

Click to collapse




Yeah its a mess with that device lol...figures the one i really want is the last one to come to market.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## yaltis (Nov 26, 2015)

tee_pot said:


> Hello! I've spent a fun-filled 10+ hours trying to find my next phone today - would be great to have some opinions on my options
> 
> What I'm after:
> -at least 2GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



oneplus one best choice by far

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------




ikidd3123 said:


> Hi, guys.  I'm looking for a phone for the wife that's sub-$200, has a smaller screen like 4-4.5" and that's going to last a while, so hopefully Octa-core.  I'd like to get something off Aliexpress, but I know it's going to be malware loaded so I want to make sure it's a CM supported device.  Obviously, SD card slot and a reasonable camera, but she doesn't need like 20MP.  Single SIM is fine, needs to run in the LTE 1700-2100 freqs for Bell Canada.
> 
> I'd prefer something with multiple removable batteries I can order with it just because I hate not being able to manually power cycle things when they don't work right, but if not, I guess that's fine.
> 
> Thanks for anyone reading this and responding with an idea.

Click to collapse



try one of alcatel s


----------



## mukesh07 (Nov 26, 2015)

i am looking for new mobile my budget is approx 20000 to 25000 IINR approx 280 $ to 350 $ 
my requirement is Dual sim and music lover i am from india 
i played heavy Game and watch hd movies also and need xda support like custome rom etc 
i searched but confused very much i fine
one plus 2 
honor 7  ( in india it give sigle sim =(  so its not for me
Htc one A9 
elephone vowney  but i am confused 
please suggest can i wait for some new device if some excepted in approx one month or is there any suggestion 
please  reply 

THANKS


----------



## jayjr1105 (Nov 26, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the $34 Amazon Fire tablet (on sale today) can be rooted/rom'd?

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tee_pot (Nov 26, 2015)

yaltis said:


> oneplus one best choice by far

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it has no microSD card, and doesn't support 4G FDD band 20 (800MHz) so is useless to me 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## cobras3 (Nov 26, 2015)

I need a Quick answer!

Galaxy s6 32 gb and all net Flatrate with 2 GB data for 27,50 €  (24 months)  alltogether 660 €. 

Good Deal or not?


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, I finally pulled the trigger and got a S6 edge+ international version g928c. Should arrive in a few days. Today I'm thankful to finally break free of these AT&T chains! 

Edit: @s6freak I read a ton of your posts in this thread, thanks for posting!

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## s8freak (Nov 26, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> Well, I finally pulled the trigger and got a S6 edge+ international version g928c. Should arrive in a few days. Today I'm thankful to finally break free of these AT&T chains!
> 
> Edit: @s6freak I read a ton of your posts in this thread, thanks for posting!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's a fantastic device and probably the best you've ever owned.  Me I'm such a sucked for the next best I talked myself into buying the Nexus 6p LOL but I'm not getting rid of my G928C  ever 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Nexus 6p


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Nov 26, 2015)

what device with sd card, 5.0"+, large battery 3000 or 4000mah and good community support and modding?


----------



## force70 (Nov 26, 2015)

s6freak said:


> It's a fantastic device and probably the best you've ever owned.  Me I'm such a sucked for the next best I talked myself into buying the Nexus 6p LOL but I'm not getting rid of my G928C  ever
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Nexus 6p

Click to collapse



Did you get the nexus yet ?

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## RuggedHunter (Nov 27, 2015)

So, I'm not sure if this is a good idea, or if it's legal, or could screw up my account, etc... I could use some advice/guidance. 

As a few posts above, I just bought an international version s6e+.... I'm also eligible for a device upgrade for my line with AT&T, with another 2 year agreement.  Can I buy another s6e+ from AT&T at the discounted upgrade price and sell it on ebay/craigs/swappa at full price? Is that legal? Does it screw up my account or do either of the new devices get blacklisted? Do I need to do anything with the SIM?

I don't want to do something illegal. And I especially don't want to screw somebody out of hundreds of dollars. 

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## mukesh07 (Nov 27, 2015)

mukesh07 said:


> i am looking for new mobile my budget is approx 20000 to 25000 IINR approx 280 $ to 350 $
> my requirement is Dual sim and music lover i am from india
> i played heavy Game and watch hd movies also and need xda support like custome rom etc
> i searched but confused very much i fine
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Everyone please suggest 
one plus 2 and htc one a9 and any other phone if good please


----------



## s8freak (Nov 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> Did you get the nexus yet ?
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Yep a couple days ago still messing around with it.  
S6Edge Plus camera is far superior but the N6p has  some good things going 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Frosty Np6


----------



## VandyRorres (Nov 27, 2015)

Between Nexus 6P and LG G4, any suggestions? and why?


----------



## force70 (Nov 27, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Yep a couple days ago still messing around with it.
> S6Edge Plus camera is far superior but the N6p has  some good things going
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Frosty Np6

Click to collapse



What rom ya runnin?

I find the camera is damn close to my note 5..not quite as good but better than any nexus camera yet thats for sure.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




VandyRorres said:


> Between Nexus 6P and LG G4, any suggestions? and why?

Click to collapse



G4 has a locked BL except the euro version.

That right there is the only reason you need.well that and development will always be more prevalent on a nexus device

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Nov 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> What rom ya runnin?
> 
> I find the camera is damn close to my note 5..not quite as good but better than any nexus camera yet thats for sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Beans Rom. There's no decent video player like the S6 Edge Plus no slow motion play back or expanding the screen as it plays back.  That's one thing I don't like about it.  The device is smooth as butter and fast.  I've switched to SwiftKey because I can't stand stock keyboard. 
I'm still on the fence about keeping I still the S6Edge Plus is a superior device. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Frosty Np6


----------



## VandyRorres (Nov 27, 2015)

force70 said:


> G4 has a locked BL except the euro version.
> 
> That right there is the only reason you need.well that and development will always be more prevalent on a nexus device
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Well yes, that's enough reason.
Then maybe I'll wait until 6P is available in my country


----------



## masked__rider (Nov 29, 2015)

Today, I am still very happy with the OPO and as long as there are no Snapdragon 820s out there, i stick with the One.  Snapdragon 810, well you guys know, is not quite the best SoC in terms of heat production, throttling...  Lets see how the 820 (or any new Snapdragon) does...


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 29, 2015)

masked__rider said:


> Today, I am still very happy with the OPO and as long as there are no Snapdragon 820s out there, i stick with the One.  Snapdragon 810, well you guys know, is not quite the best SoC in terms of heat production, throttling...  Lets see how the 820 (or any new Snapdragon) does...

Click to collapse



I hope the 820 doesn't have this problems. Hope Xiaomi will do a good job with the Mi5 and hopefully it gets force touch! Then i will import it directly from China to Germany


----------



## masked__rider (Nov 29, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> I hope the 820 doesn't have this problems. Hope Xiaomi will do a good job with the Mi5 and hopefully it gets force touch! Then i will import it directly from China to Germany

Click to collapse



Lets hope the Mi5 will be available soon


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 29, 2015)

VandyRorres said:


> Between Nexus 6P and LG G4, any suggestions? and why?

Click to collapse



Dont get an LG. If you can shellout money to buy a 6P, get it. Only get nexus devices if you really like "updates" and lots of custom roms. Also, the 6p is premium enough to be a direct competitor to Note 5.

If you want a long time investment,3 or 4 years, get a phone with a replacable battery. Li-Ion batteries have a life time of 2-3 years. After 3 years, they could stop workin and you have to throw your phone away, unless you can fix it yourself or have good enough service to replace that battery for you or buy a new battery from online.

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> I hope the 820 doesn't have this problems. Hope Xiaomi will do a good job with the Mi5 and hopefully it gets force touch! Then i will import it directly from China to Germany

Click to collapse



Wont be out until at least Q1 or Q2 2016.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 29, 2015)

shadowcore said:


> Dont get an LG. If you can shellout money to buy a 6P, get it. Only get nexus devices if you really like "updates" and lots of custom roms. Also, the 6p is premium enough to be a direct competitor to Note 5.
> 
> If you want a long time investment,3 or 4 years, get a phone with a replacable battery. Li-Ion batteries have a life time of 2-3 years. After 3 years, they could stop workin and you have to throw your phone away, unless you can fix it yourself or have good enough service to replace that battery for you or buy a new battery from online.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They say probably February but i don't know, how much we can trust this source...


----------



## s8freak (Nov 29, 2015)

shadowcore said:


> Dont get an LG. If you can shellout money to buy a 6P, get it. Only get nexus devices if you really like "updates" and lots of custom roms. Also, the 6p is premium enough to be a direct competitor to Note 5.
> 
> If you want a long time investment,3 or 4 years, get a phone with a replacable battery. Li-Ion batteries have a life time of 2-3 years. After 3 years, they could stop workin and you have to throw your phone away, unless you can fix it yourself or have good enough service to replace that battery for you or buy a new battery from online.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



6p is a good device but I'm sending mine back for return it's nowhere near as good as my International S6Edge Plus. Actually for the money a person would be hard pressed to find as good a device as the OnePlusOne it's extremely reasonably priced especially for a used mint device 64g. 
The only reason I sold mine is I'm an admitted Sammy Fanboy LOL I really love the Samsung S6Edge Plus. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## shadowcore (Nov 30, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> They say probably February but i don't know, how much we can trust this source...

Click to collapse



Its all rumors. I doubt Shaomi Mi5 will come with qualcomm 820.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Nov 30, 2015)

ExtaSpace said:


> I'm looking towards China, for some phone from trusted manufacturer like Meizu or Xioami. The phone can be MTK, but must have source code for it, as I'm looking for CM-supported phone.

Click to collapse



Go for OnePlus...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 AM ----------

Guys help me out which should I buy
1.infocus m810
2.zte nubiq z9 mini
3.letv le one.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MR. 2SOLO (Nov 30, 2015)

I would buy a Samsung galaxy s6 edge plus

 Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Forums


----------



## rockggc (Nov 30, 2015)

Nokia 1208 it's awesome


----------



## s8freak (Nov 30, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> I would recommend myself a Samsung galaxy s6 edge plus
> 
> Sent from my GT-S7390 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



You wouldn't be disappointed it's a FANTASTIC  device. 
I bought a Nexus 6p to check it out and had it a few days before I'm sending it back today. 
Wasn't impressed at all. 
I know there'll be tons of development and all that but my  S6Edge Plus absolutely a much better device even with TouchWiz. 
Of course that's just my own humble opinion and I'm sure others will vehemently disagree with me LOL no biggie 

"And I live in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 30, 2015)

s6freak said:


> You wouldn't be disappointed it's a FANTASTIC  device.
> I bought a Nexus 6p to check it out and had it a few days before I'm sending it back today.
> Wasn't impressed at all.
> I know there'll be tons of development and all that but my  S6Edge Plus absolutely a much better device even with TouchWiz.
> ...

Click to collapse



I just saw the S6 on sale for about 460€(Germany)...it looks pretty nice but i think i will wait for the Xiaomi Mi5 to compare both devices. 2 Questions: 1. Does the S6 will have development at all(cm)? 2. Why you bought the Edge device? Can you tell me the advantages?


----------



## s8freak (Nov 30, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> I just saw the S6 on sale for about 460€(Germany)...it looks pretty nice but i think i will wait for the Xiaomi Mi5 to compare both devices. 2 Questions: 1. Does the S6 will have development at all(cm)? 2. Why you bought the Edge device? Can you tell me the advantages?

Click to collapse



There won't that I'm aware be any CM on the S6Edge because of  Exynos but I think I read somewhere a dev was working on it. 
For me personally that isn't a problem because I've never cared for CM or AOSP but of course that's my opinion and I'm sure many members will disagree or even find that amusing.
I love the Edge screen it's aesthetically pleasing aspect for me and yes I use the Edge functions I prefer them over the PIE functions. 
I have a G928C rooted and debloated running AUDAX Plus Rom and it's like butter with no lag or stutter and Eladios Black&Blue theme it's gorgeous. 


"And I live in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## istperson (Nov 30, 2015)

s6freak said:


> There won't that I'm aware be any CM on the S6Edge because of  Exynos but I think I read somewhere a dev was working on it.

Click to collapse



Yeah, it can be years to get it to the level of S5, Note 3, Note 4 were, because of the Exynos architecture. And that was that everything but NFC works.


----------



## hyemin27 (Dec 1, 2015)

Samsung galaxy s6 is good enough for me


----------



## s8freak (Dec 1, 2015)

hyemin27 said:


> Samsung galaxy s6 is good enough for me

Click to collapse



It's a good one 

"And I live in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 1, 2015)

s6freak said:


> There won't that I'm aware be any CM on the S6Edge because of  Exynos but I think I read somewhere a dev was working on it.
> For me personally that isn't a problem because I've never cared for CM or AOSP but of course that's my opinion and I'm sure many members will disagree or even find that amusing.
> I love the Edge screen it's aesthetically pleasing aspect for me and yes I use the Edge functions I prefer them over the PIE functions.
> I have a G928C rooted and debloated running AUDAX Plus Rom and it's like butter with no lag or stutter and Eladios Black&Blue theme it's gorgeous.
> ...

Click to collapse



And one more question: I heared if you drop the s6edge on the floor, it has high chances to break! Are you not afraid of that?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 1, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> And one more question: I heared if you drop the s6edge on the floor, it has high chances to break! Are you not afraid of that?

Click to collapse



I have a good case and a tempered glass screen protector I don't worry about it I don't drop my device.  

"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## timonoj (Dec 1, 2015)

Help! What should I buy? I have a bit of specific request... I want an android with:
-External SD card AND removable battery
-Screen around 5.1", not too big. Better if it has Gorilla Glass.
-3GB of RAM
-Minimum 16GB of memory, better if 32GB.
-Could happily consider devices from 2014 if it meets my needs.

Any ideas of what would be a good phone meeting these requirements? Thanks a lot!


----------



## force70 (Dec 1, 2015)

timonoj said:


> Help! What should I buy? I have a bit of specific request... I want an android with:
> -External SD card AND removable battery
> -Screen around 5.1", not too big. Better if it has Gorilla Glass.
> -3GB of RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 fits that criteria nicely

sent from Canada via my Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## josip-k (Dec 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Galaxy S5 fits that criteria nicely
> 
> sent from Canada via my Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



2gb RAM


----------



## kiranchaitanya (Dec 1, 2015)

*marshmallow android 6.0*

i will buy marshmallow next


----------



## jr866gooner (Dec 1, 2015)

RuggedHunter said:


> So, I'm not sure if this is a good idea, or if it's legal, or could screw up my account, etc... I could use some advice/guidance.
> 
> As a few posts above, I just bought an international version s6e+.... I'm also eligible for a device upgrade for my line with AT&T, with another 2 year agreement.  Can I buy another s6e+ from AT&T at the discounted upgrade price and sell it on ebay/craigs/swappa at full price? Is that legal? Does it screw up my account or do either of the new devices get blacklisted? Do I need to do anything with the SIM?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly I would say get advice from the carrier. Only they can confirm if you're breaching contract terms etc.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 1, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I have a good case and a tempered glass screen protector I don't worry about it I don't drop my device.
> 
> "Living in a van down by the river!!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Okay, nice Good luck


----------



## RuggedHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

jr866gooner said:


> Honestly I would say get advice from the carrier. Only they can confirm if you're breaching contract terms etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks. So, last week I posted it on the att forums and was told it is definitely fine and not to worry about my buyer activating the sim card.  As I was ordering the device upgrade, I chatted with an att rep who confirmed definitely all is good...but do not send the sim card.  Another friend confirmed don't send the sim.

This device should arrive from att tomorrow. I'll remove the sim and put it up on ebay/swappa for a few hundred bucks (it was free for me).  My s6e+ should arrive by Friday, and should end up with a net cost of around $200 after all is said and done.

AT&T S4 i337 > SafeRoot > SafeStrap 3.71 > HyperDrive RLS12 
Tasker-ized


----------



## force70 (Dec 1, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> 2gb RAM

Click to collapse



Couldn't  think of another device that meets all the criteria he listed with 3gb

.missing 1gb of ram realllly usnt going to make much diff lol.

Whats your  suggestion  for him?

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## josip-k (Dec 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Couldn't think of another device that meets all the criteria he listed with 3gb
> 
> .missing 1gb of ram realllly usnt going to make much diff lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Well, the LG G3 fits much better in that criteria. Removable battery, screen size is 5.5 but the overall phone size is just a little bit bigger than S5,3 gb RAM and sd card.


----------



## MrTooPhone (Dec 1, 2015)

I have been following this forum for some time.  I have learned that I can not afford the top performing phones that operate in the US.  There are some Chinese makes with high end specs that are affordable, but they are not compatible with any of the US networks.  I did try a LG2 based of recommendations from this forum, I liked it, but the GPS did not work, so I returned the the phone.  So now I am looking again.  I am currently comparing the LG2 with the MOTO-G 3rd gen with 2GB RAM.  Is there a recommendation between these two?  Any other candidates at a similar cost?  One additional requirement is that the phone needs to be easily rootable.  I need a new phone soon as my GingerBread Galaxy is struggling to keep up.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 1, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Well, the LG G3 fits much better in that criteria. Removable battery, screen size is 5.5 but the overall phone size is just a little bit bigger than S5,3 gb RAM and sd card.

Click to collapse



Agreed. The screen is sizeably bigger, but the overall dimensions are not. I'd only consider the S5's RAM to be adequate if an AOSP ROM was used instead of the stock one.

---------- Post added at 12:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------




MrTooPhone said:


> I have been following this forum for some time.  I have learned that I can not afford the top performing phones that operate in the US.  There are some Chinese makes with high end specs that are affordable, but they are not compatible with any of the US networks.  I did try a LG2 based of recommendations from this forum, I liked it, but the GPS did not work, so I returned the the phone.  So now I am looking again.  I am currently comparing the LG2 with the MOTO-G 3rd gen with 2GB RAM.  Is there a recommendation between these two?  Any other candidates at a similar cost?  One additional requirement is that the phone needs to be easily rootable.  I need a new phone soon as my GingerBread Galaxy is struggling to keep up.

Click to collapse



You can get an LG G3 for cheap-as-hell right now off eBay or other sources. Likely it'll be T-Mobile branded, but it'll be unlocked, and supports all of AT&T's bands (including 17) and is easily rooted (and ROM'd). Other than that, look at a OnePlus One.


----------



## force70 (Dec 1, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Well, the LG G3 fits much better in that criteria. Removable battery, screen size is 5.5 but the overall phone size is just a little bit bigger than S5,3 gb RAM and sd card.

Click to collapse



Wasn't  sure about the overall dimensions but screen size is  bigger than mentioned (which is imo a good thing lol).
Id go with  a G3 over an S5 anyday for sure though.

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## josip-k (Dec 1, 2015)

force70 said:


> Wasn't sure about the overall dimensions but screen size is bigger than mentioned (which is imo a good thing lol).
> Id go with a G3 over an S5 anyday for sure though.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Well i had both, and i wouldn't go for any again if you ask me hahah. They are both decent phones, but simply not worth the money. The G3 is nice, but the battery is not so nice whatsoever, and the resolution is too big,it's draining the battery like hell. And the camera is no good too. I had a bad experience with it. And the S5 was also too praised. It was lagging as hell, with both stock and custom ROMs. The fingerprint sensor was unresponsive. The Camera was better than on G3 tho. And the AMOLED screen was beautiful with customisation. But the Dev scene wasn't so good, and i simply don't like the hardware button, i couldn't get used to it. 

I also had the Z3, if you guys wan't me to review it, i can. But out of all three i had, nothing can even compare to my OPO.


----------



## webhost (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: What should I buy?*

iPhone 6s Plus is worth your attention and, if it’s in your budget, a purchase. The camera alone is worth the price of admission — it’s truly great — the glimpse into the future of three dimensional computing is just a bonus.


----------



## force70 (Dec 1, 2015)

webhost said:


> iPhone 6s Plus is worth your attention and, if it’s in your budget, a purchase. The camera alone is worth the price of admission — it’s truly great — the glimpse into the future of three dimensional computing is just a bonus.

Click to collapse



Your in an android forum recommending apple?  Probably  not going to be too much interest here on that lol. 

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## webhost (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Force70*



force70 said:


> Your in an android forum recommending apple?  Probably  not going to be too much interest here on that lol.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Hi Force70, you are right! lol Although I recommended iPhone 6S Plus in my last post, I use Android on my Motorola phone and Lenovo tablet.


----------



## force70 (Dec 2, 2015)

webhost said:


> Hi Force70, you are right! lol Although I recommended iPhone 6S Plus in my last post, I use Android on my Motorola phone and Lenovo tablet.

Click to collapse



Its a nice device and all but yeah...you  might want to  put on the flame suit here lol.

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Droidter (Dec 2, 2015)

I need some advice from you guys. Im currently on a Nexus 5 but im looking for an upgrade.
Im looking for:
-5.2" or bigger Inch Display (Phablet)
-Good Battery Life
-A good Camera
-any Kind of quickcharge
If possible but not necessary
-expendable storage

I already tried the Samsung phones in the past and i wasnt happy with them so i wont buy them.
Im not in a budget and since im in EU im buying the phone off contract. 
Hope you guys can help me.


----------



## force70 (Dec 2, 2015)

Droidter said:


> I need some advice from you guys. Im currently on a Nexus 5 but im looking for an upgrade.
> Im looking for:
> -5.2" or bigger Inch Display (Phablet)
> -Good Battery Life
> ...

Click to collapse



The first device which  pops up in my head is the LG G4 and the EU H815 model has an unlocked  Bootloader which is great.

Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## iambibhas (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm looking for an Android device around $250 in India. I've shortlisted Moto G 2015, Xiaomi Mi4 and Oneplus X. All 3 models are in my budget. I was going to buy Moto G 2015, but hesitated as I saw the specs of Mi4 which is available for almost the same price in India. So started looking for other models that are in the same price range and yet have better specs than Moto G 2015, and found Oneplus X. Now I'm really confused.

This is not for me. The one to use it wont care about OS version. Only requirement is that the camera is good and it doesn't start lagging after 6 months of use. Also, screen size is preferably <=5 inch. 16GB is enough, wont need more than that.

Any suggestions?


----------



## niceroms (Dec 2, 2015)

*nexus*

i wanna get a NEXUS  ...


----------



## Droidter (Dec 2, 2015)

force70 said:


> The first device which  pops up in my head is the LG G4 and the EU H815 model has an unlocked  Bootloader which is great.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I've already seen the G4 and it isnt that Bad im just not a fan of the LG UI. 
Are there any other phones you can recommend?


----------



## MaRcOliNoSS (Dec 2, 2015)

*Help me choose*

Hello there,
As the title above states i need some help in order to upgrade my smartphone.Im currently owning a lg optimus ii p710 and i wanna upgrade into smt that will last me the next 2-3years without spending money on a flagship device.
so far im between lg g3 and moto x play,but i cant decide so i ask for ur help.If u have tested  another device feel free to include it(not the one plus family(dont wanna mess with the inv system))  thnx a lot for your help in advance


----------



## MaRcOliNoSS (Dec 2, 2015)

*Help me choose*

Hello there,
As the title above states i need some help in order to upgrade my smartphone.Im currently owning a lg optimus ii p710 and i wanna upgrade into smt that will last me the next 2-3years without spending money on a flagship device.
so far im between lg g3 and moto x play,but i cant decide so i ask for ur help.If u have tested another device feel free to include it(not the one plus family(dont wanna mess with the inv system)) thnx a lot for your help in advance


----------



## josip-k (Dec 2, 2015)

Droidter said:


> I need some advice from you guys. Im currently on a Nexus 5 but im looking for an upgrade.
> Im looking for:
> -5.2" or bigger Inch Display (Phablet)
> -Good Battery Life
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus One without expandable storage. But if you ask me 64 gb is more than enough. Battery life is awesome, it supports quickcharge, and camera is great if you ask me.

---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------




MaRcOliNoSS said:


> Hello there,
> As the title above states i need some help in order to upgrade my smartphone.Im currently owning a lg optimus ii p710 and i wanna upgrade into smt that will last me the next 2-3years without spending money on a flagship device.
> so far im between lg g3 and moto x play,but i cant decide so i ask for ur help.If u have tested another device feel free to include it(not the one plus family(dont wanna mess with the inv system)) thnx a lot for your help in advance

Click to collapse



I had the G3 and X Play is a better and newer option. Go for it, if you don't want other options


----------



## Droidter (Dec 2, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Oneplus One without expandable storage. But if you ask me 64 gb is more than enough. Battery life is awesome, it supports quickcharge, and camera is great if you ask me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I checked the onplus site and it seems that there is no OnePlus one available in Europe but to be honest i would really take the onplus one now.


----------



## MaRcOliNoSS (Dec 2, 2015)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Oneplus One without expandable storage. But if you ask me 64 gb is more than enough. Battery life is awesome, it supports quickcharge, and camera is great if you ask me.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if i want other options,can u give me some?(except one plus family)


----------



## Darkness30XX (Dec 2, 2015)

*Got a T-Mobile JUMP upgrade available! What do i get?*

I got a GS5 thats Rooted and running great.  My wife says I can do an upgrade but what do I get? I want an Android device that is Rootable and has a removable battery.  It doesn't have to be a Samsung device and the amount of on-board memory isn't too much of an issue but must have MicroSD expansion.


----------



## ian1504 (Dec 2, 2015)

First post so here goes. I bought myself the elephone p8000 on not quite a whim but not far off. Love the phone, especially the battery life and now I've learnt to flash it, root it and now flash eragon rom I'm really happy with it. For £115 you just can't go wrong although I know people have had problems with it (probably mostly software related).


----------



## MrHollywood (Dec 3, 2015)

I'd highly recommend you to stay away from Samsung cause new Samsung devices are awful, honestly. If I were you I'd get a Sony Xperia.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2015)

Darkness30XX said:


> I got a GS5 thats Rooted and running great.  My wife says I can do an upgrade but what do I get? I want an Android device that is Rootable and has a removable battery.  It doesn't have to be a Samsung device and the amount of on-board memory isn't too much of an issue but must have MicroSD expansion.

Click to collapse



LG G4 or V10, or Note 4. Or simply just wait. Just because you _can_ upgrade doesn't mean you _have_ to. If your S5 is running great, why "waste" your Jump upgrade when you don't need to?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 3, 2015)

MrHollywood said:


> I'd highly recommend you to stay away from Samsung cause new Samsung devices are awful, honestly. If I were you I'd get a Sony Xperia.

Click to collapse



Why would you say Samsung devices are awful? What's your reasoning?


"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## josip-k (Dec 3, 2015)

Droidter said:


> I checked the onplus site and it seems that there is no OnePlus one available in Europe but to be honest i would really take the onplus one now.

Click to collapse



Well if you wan't a new one.. I bought a second hand one, there's plenty of them in EU. I'm from EU.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:03 AM ----------




MaRcOliNoSS said:


> if i want other options,can u give me some?(except one plus family)

Click to collapse



Well, you can always look at Sony, but i wouldn't take it. Battery on them is good, but everything else is awful, and the phone breaks if it falls once. Huawei P8 looks great, and oppo find7 is also a great device if you ask me.

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




s6freak said:


> Why would you say Samsung devices are awful? What's your reasoning?
> 
> 
> "Living in a van down by the river!!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Maybe it's his personal preference, but yeah, it's wrong to say awful. But me personally i don't like neither sony and samsung.


----------



## tee_pot (Dec 3, 2015)

ian1504 said:


> First post so here goes. I bought myself the elephone p8000 on not quite a whim but not far off. Love the phone, especially the battery life and now I've learnt to flash it, root it and now flash eragon rom I'm really happy with it. For £115 you just can't go wrong although I know people have had problems with it (probably mostly software related).

Click to collapse



I've been close to getting the P8000 the last couple of days, only thing stopping me is the Vowney Lite ships in a coupla weeks time... 

How is the Eragon ROM? Is it close to aosp? Stable? Battery life OK?

My moto g2 got smashed in a "too much alcohol" incident last night so I really need to get a new phone sorted asap...!

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Dec 3, 2015)

Droidter said:


> I've already seen the G4 and it isnt that Bad im just not a fan of the LG UI.
> Are there any other phones you can recommend?

Click to collapse



Moto x pure edition.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## ian1504 (Dec 3, 2015)

tee_pot said:


> I've been close to getting the P8000 the last couple of days, only thing stopping me is the Vowney Lite ships in a coupla weeks time...
> 
> How is the Eragon ROM? Is it close to aosp? Stable? Battery life OK?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Eragon rom is really good, no issues with stability for me at all. Battery lasts comfortably 36 hours with normal (for me) use. I don't watch videos or play games! I am going to show my ignorance here because I don't know what aosp is lol (sorry). 
I would recommend the P8000.
The Vowney does look nice though ?


----------



## Rampage14 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looking forward to Note 6, after the disappointment with 5.


----------



## MrHollywood (Dec 3, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Why would you say Samsung devices are awful? What's your reasoning?
> 
> 
> "Living in a van down by the river!!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



You can't have an SD card, it's all made of glass, new Touchwiz is REALLY laggy, everything else Is good, oh I also forgot that you can't remove the battery And it's battery isn't that good. With the price you pay for then you can get a better device. That's my opinion and advice. ☺


----------



## tee_pot (Dec 3, 2015)

ian1504 said:


> Eragon rom is really good, no issues with stability for me at all. Battery lasts comfortably 36 hours with normal (for me) use. I don't watch videos or play games! I am going to show my ignorance here because I don't know what aosp is lol (sorry).
> I would recommend the P8000.
> The Vowney does look nice though ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! I'm still really torn over what to do though - would've been easier if you said the p8000 was awful 

(aosp = android open source project. Basically the purest form of android, no bloat/custom apps, just the basics)

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Dec 3, 2015)

ian1504 said:


> I am going to show my ignorance here because I don't know what aosp is lol (sorry).

Click to collapse



Android Open Source Project. Basically, it means stock Android, the base upon which custom ROM builders and manufacturers build. It's what you get when you buy a Nexus.


----------



## Droidter (Dec 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> Moto x pure edition.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



The Moto X Pure has a Bad battery life afaik.

Should i maybe wait till next year till some phones with the 820 launches?


----------



## ian1504 (Dec 3, 2015)

tee_pot said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm still really torn over what to do though - would've been easier if you said the p8000 was awful
> 
> (aosp = android open source project. Basically the purest form of android, no bloat/custom apps, just the basics)
> 
> Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ah yes, thanks for that. The P8000 eragon rom is pretty close to android at its purest I'd suggest.

---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Android Open Source Project. Basically, it means stock Android, the base upon which custom ROM builders and manufacturers build. It's what you get when you buy a Nexus.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that. Something else I've learned today!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 3, 2015)

What do you think about the new a3/a5/a7 from samsung?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 3, 2015)

MrHollywood said:


> You can't have an SD card, it's all made of glass, new Touchwiz is REALLY laggy, everything else Is good, oh I also forgot that you can't remove the battery And it's battery isn't that good. With the price you pay for then you can get a better device. That's my opinion and advice. ☺

Click to collapse



I have a 32g G928C and I still have 20g left and what else I need is in the Cloud and on my 1tb flash drive. T/W isn't laggy at all. My battery is more than sufficient lasting all day or more depending on usage. 
I have a tempered glass screen protector on the front which I use on any device I've had in the last couple years. I have a nice tough thin case by Casemate so it's protected well and personally I love the look and feel of this device it's very sleek and the build quality is excellent.  
I just bought a Nexus 6p and set it up used it 5 days was  completely unimpressed boxed it and sent it back. By the way no removable battery or ex sd card. My Samsung S6Edge Plus is a far superior device in every way. Except development that's it. 
If a person is looking for a very good excellent built device the 64g OnePlusOne can be bought for less than  $260 American mint condition with  excellent battery life decent camera and even though the screen isn't amoled is very good. Development is outstanding and in my opinion a better device other than screen than the Nexus 6p.  The only reason I sold mine is I wanted the Samsung S6Edge. 
Of course  all of this is just my opinion but it's based on my experience with those devices which I've owned. 
Having never owned a Sony I can't make a comparison on that device but I wouldn't call it awful since I've no experience with it.
You're entitled to your opinion of course.

"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## usmannaeem (Dec 3, 2015)

For sure mine will be the LG V10 unless something that has beaten it is out there. 

Currently I own a LG G3 and I strictly dislike Samsung, Oppo seems to be making great phones too, still I have grown loyal to LG.


----------



## MrHollywood (Dec 3, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I have a 32g G928C and I still have 20g left and what else I need is in the Cloud and on my 1tb flash drive. T/W isn't laggy at all. My battery is more than sufficient lasting all day or more depending on usage.
> I have a tempered glass screen protector on the front which I use on any device I've had in the last couple years. I have a nice tough thin case by Casemate so it's protected well and personally I love the look and feel of this device it's very sleek and the build quality is excellent.
> I just bought a Nexus 6p and set it up used it 5 days was  completely unimpressed boxed it and sent it back. By the way no removable battery or ex sd card. My Samsung S6Edge Plus is a far superior device in every way. Except development that's it.
> If a person is looking for a very good excellent built device the 64g OnePlusOne can be bought for less than  $260 American mint condition with  excellent battery life decent camera and even though the screen isn't amoled is very good. Development is outstanding and in my opinion a better device other than screen than the Nexus 6p.  The only reason I sold mine is I wanted the Samsung S6Edge.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the s6 edge for one day, and to be honest with you it didn't feel like a premium device, not from the material, but from Its new TouchWiz, not sure if I had a bad luck with it or not lol but every time I used to leave any browser by clicking the home button took about 1.5 sec with lag, and no app were selected for double tap, and I have noticed it has 3gb of ram but mine always only had 300 mb free and I was only able to open 5 apps after that every app has to reopen when going back to it. Plus usless stuff are added on it like heartbeat sensor, I won't buy it for an old guy who is gonna have many heart attacks haha. Anyways Samsung was and always will be the best Android company to me, but those new ones are not that good in my opinion.


----------



## Zeroothree (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi peeps, Can someone help me choose between these phones:
- LG G4
- Nexus 6p
- Nexus 5x
Thanks in advance


----------



## s8freak (Dec 3, 2015)

MrHollywood said:


> I had the s6 edge for one day, and to be honest with you it didn't feel like a premium device, not from the material, but from Its new TouchWiz, not sure if I had a bad luck with it or not lol but every time I used to leave any browser by clicking the home button took about 1.5 sec with lag, and no app were selected for double tap, and I have noticed it has 3gb of ram but mine always only had 300 mb free and I was only able to open 5 apps after that every app has to reopen when going back to it. Plus usless stuff are added on it like heartbeat sensor, I won't buy it for an old guy who is gonna have many heart attacks haha. Anyways Samsung was and always will be the best Android company to me, but those new ones are not that good in my opinion.

Click to collapse



I had the S6Edge as well ATT but I sold it and bought the international S6Edge Plus with 4g of ram. The memory bug in the S6Edge is a known bug and I think was taken care in the last update. 
My G928C Edge Plus is rooted running a good T/W Rom and I've debloated it somewhat. 
It's very fast and responsive.
I'm an unabashedly  admitted Sammy Fanboy so I know my opinion is biased but it's just my opinion. 


"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## MrHollywood (Dec 3, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I had the S6Edge as well ATT but I sold it and bought the international S6Edge Plus with 4g of ram. The memory bug in the S6Edge is a known bug and I think was taken care in the last update.
> My G928C Edge Plus is rooted running a good T/W Rom and I've debloated it somewhat.
> It's very fast and responsive.
> I'm an unabashedly  admitted Sammy Fanboy so I know my opinion is biased but it's just my opinion.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh you're having a costume Rom, yeah they actually improve the device cause most of them are better than the original one. I am looking forward to seeing galaxy s7.


----------



## force70 (Dec 3, 2015)

Zeroothree said:


> Hi peeps, Can someone help me choose between these phones:
> - LG G4
> - Nexus 6p
> - Nexus 5x
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P without question.

I think the G4 is great but LG likes to lock the BL (except on one version) so i cant support a company  which does that.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Zeroothree (Dec 3, 2015)

force70 said:


> Nexus 6P without question.
> 
> I think the G4 is great but LG likes to lock the BL (except on one version) so i cant support a company  which does that.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



the nexus 6p costs more tho, is the difference between lg g4 and 6p alot? What are the main differences


----------



## force70 (Dec 3, 2015)

Zeroothree said:


> the nexus 6p costs more tho, is the difference between lg g4 and 6p alot? What are the main differences

Click to collapse



You didnt mention  price was a concern.

G4 has advantage of sd card support and removable battery but a slightly  smaller screen and likely alot less development.

Its the locked bootloader on all models  other than the H815 that put me off of it.

Nexus is of course a recent release and has "better" hardware..or at least newer lol. Sd 808 vs 810.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 3, 2015)

I tried several new Samsung's in store just for phone, I'm not inter market. The note 4 note 5, s6/edge, all lagged and stuttered like crazy. I know they may not all be like thAt cause people mess with them in the store, but the m9, moto x and others didn't seem to lag at all.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 4, 2015)

Luv my Nexus6P for now...


----------



## Cyanandroid (Dec 4, 2015)

iambibhas said:


> Hi, I'm looking for an Android device around $250 in India. I've shortlisted Moto G 2015, Xiaomi Mi4 and Oneplus X. All 3 models are in my budget. I was going to buy Moto G 2015, but hesitated as I saw the specs of Mi4 which is available for almost the same price in India. So started looking for other models that are in the same price range and yet have better specs than Moto G 2015, and found Oneplus X. Now I'm really confused.
> 
> This is not for me. The one to use it wont care about OS version. Only requirement is that the camera is good and it doesn't start lagging after 6 months of use. Also, screen size is preferably <=5 inch. 16GB is enough, wont need more than that.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Go for xiaomi mi4...
One of the best HDR camera and best in class in performance...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## KAGE-008 (Dec 4, 2015)

My budget is quite limited but at least I can afford the Xperia Z1 Compact. Are SD800+2GB RAM specs that'll keep me happy until sometime in 2017? In my country there's a store which sells it at the same price range of SD410-powered devices with 2GB of RAM but the latter SoC is low-end.

The main usage I do is emulation/retro gaming without losing the ability to flash CM ROMs on it. But some SoCs fail at getting decent speed.


----------



## Sandhu Saab (Dec 4, 2015)

just bough Micromax Canvas 5 e481 , but no forum in xda for this phone :/


----------



## KAGE-008 (Dec 5, 2015)

Sandhu Saab said:


> just bough Micromax Canvas 5 e481 , but no forum in xda for this phone :/

Click to collapse



In my opinion there's no need to have specific sub-forums for unknown low-end devices... But there's a special thread to request a sub-forum for your device to be added.


----------



## fuzzysig (Dec 5, 2015)

*better than galaxy s6?*

FOR TMOBILE
I'm looking for a new phone and after comparing some phones I liked the galaxy note 5 specs 

but didn't like lack of sd card slot and removeable battery

I'm looking for a phone with same screen size as galaxy note 5

better camera if theres one
removable battery
microsd card slot


----------



## fuzzysig (Dec 5, 2015)

and I just noticed. are the new phones dropping screen resolution?


----------



## Sandhu Saab (Dec 5, 2015)

low end  see config bro


----------



## NehalJadav (Dec 5, 2015)

*MIUI os for Micromax Canvas A110Q*

Now you can get latest update of MIUI os.

---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------

Download MIUI os from the following link.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/mic...ent/rom-miui-6-0-beta-original-t3036025/page6

MIUI V6 5.5.8

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------




NehalJadav said:


> Now you can get latest update of MIUI os.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 AM ----------

[/COLOR]

Follow the steps and install MIUI V6 5.5.8.

Then go to this link.

h
ttps://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=2&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com&sl=ru&u=http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php%3Fshowtopic%3D488896%26st%3D4980&usg=ALkJrhjn9wbHi6ux-ETGPzMNxPhHbzZgwg#entry42840529[/QUOTE]

Then scroll down and find Message # 5000 which shows MIUI latest version.

Then click on Download, and you will get latest version of MIUI os at every weekend.

Click on link in Download, and after opening next page just click on View and wait for a while until page get full open.

Download os from right corner and done.

Just install it without formatting or wipeing your phone.

Enjoy.:good:


----------



## chavalier (Dec 5, 2015)

Mine is note 5 or s6e


----------



## nikzDHD (Dec 5, 2015)

Got a 64gb Note 5 and loving it. Moved from the OnePlus One. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Gecrepo (Dec 5, 2015)

Next my smartphone will be WileyFox swift. I already made an order


----------



## MasalaMan (Dec 5, 2015)

stuck between LG G4 and Sony Xperia Z5


----------



## vinothvkr (Dec 6, 2015)

It should be iPhone .
But recently impressed about the Xperia Z6 mini 4" news, let me wait and see .


----------



## psychok9 (Dec 6, 2015)

My best smartphone, in order of importance:
BEST camera with Full Camera 2.0 API + RAW mode, big sensor
MicroSD card slot
AMOLED HD screen
Great battery life
Removable battery
Fingerprint scanner
Good performance
Moderately shockproof
I don't care about aestethics, squared like Lumia or Sony is ok.

Why doesn't exist? 
I hate smartphone producers...


----------



## santee90 (Dec 6, 2015)

*S5*

I think actually the best phone is Samusng S5


----------



## leeh97 (Dec 7, 2015)

Are there any mid range or relatively inexpensive phones that support Lte in both US and Asia/Europe? Specifically band 3 is common in Europe and Asia while bands 2,4 are common in US.   The only one I could find is asus zenfone 2 line.  Even oneplus 
Or nexus 5x does not meet this criteria.


----------



## jokatmoka (Dec 7, 2015)

*g4*

i love g3 next g4


----------



## devnulled (Dec 7, 2015)

OK, due to a serious series of unfortunate and anger fueled events my droid DNA is now for all intents and purposes dead. Only thing holding the screen together is the zagg screen guard and is unreadable, but can still use touch screen on upper left quarter of screen. Would have been worse but my otter box commuter series kept the worst of it to the dresser impact area. 

OK, so I'm trying to decide. Another HTC DNA for about 90 on swappa, or another phone with the requirements that it must work on Verizon and be reliable at 4glte, be rooted, and have hotspot unlocked with semi stock style roms available, have at least 32gb memory (or 16 if it has a microsd slot), 2gb system RAM, as good or better processor than my DNA,  be 1080p screen, decent camer with flash, and somewhere in the android 5 lollipop for OS would be nice. I'm looking at only having about 150-200 tops to use and though I can use my DNA still the invisishield is going to have to go back to zagg I'm sure under warranty when I get the new phone.

 I've had a nexus phone before and loved it, but it was slow compared to the DNA and the radio seemed weak. Every other phone in my house is 3g including a brand new never used palm pre 2 still in box with the charging base from my palm pre plus here. A droid 3 pro I think it is but it has the larger sim card in it for international.. Any advice, opinions? I've used primarily santod040's roms on my DNA.


----------



## thePman (Dec 8, 2015)

Personally, I'd go for the 6P. I'd like to say consider the OnePlus offerings as well but from what I've seen the Nexus models trump the 2 and the X.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 8, 2015)

thePman said:


> Personally, I'd go for the 6P. I'd like to say consider the OnePlus offerings as well but from what I've seen the Nexus models trump the 2 and the X.

Click to collapse



You're not going to get a Nexus 6p for 200 if you're referring to the quote above yours 


"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## force70 (Dec 8, 2015)

s6freak said:


> You're not going to get a Nexus 6p for 200 if you're referring to the quote above yours
> 
> 
> "Living in a van down by the river!!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Lol....wouldn't that be sweet.

My 128gb was almost $1000 up here 

Our dollar sucks so bad right now..

Freak 6.0.1 got pushed today did u update?

I'll do it in the next few days prolly once we see what's up with it. Systemless root is apparently working for it.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## s8freak (Dec 8, 2015)

force70 said:


> Lol....wouldn't that be sweet.
> 
> My 128gb was almost $1000 up here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't at all impressed with the  6p other than the screen it wasn't anything special. The camera was way inferior to my S6Edge Plus meeehhh I  sent it back got my refund and bought a Marshall amp. 
For the money my OPO was as good with a better camera even though the screen wasn't as good. 
I think with shipping my 64g 6p was $594 and change.

"Living in a van down by the river!!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Betegreuh (Dec 8, 2015)

What do you think about the Moto G 2015 ?
I'm looking for a phone with active developement.


----------



## Telethon (Dec 8, 2015)

All of the new mid/high-end phones are way too big for my taste. I wish small (4.3" or 4.5" with really thin bezels) would be available once more.


----------



## josip-k (Dec 8, 2015)

Telethon said:


> All of the new mid/high-end phones are way too big for my taste. I wish small (4.3" or 4.5" with really thin bezels) would be available once more.

Click to collapse



There are some quality phones that small. Like xperia z3c or Z5c.


----------



## gurtejgps (Dec 8, 2015)

Any phone I can get in India with active development in lower or mid range with atleast 16 GB internal storage?


----------



## Planterz (Dec 8, 2015)

gurtejgps said:


> Any phone I can get in India with active development in lower or mid range with atleast 16 GB internal storage?

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 or 5, Galaxy S4 international, LG G2 or G3. Older phones, but better than newer low-end phones that cost the same.


----------



## Betegreuh (Dec 9, 2015)

Telethon said:


> All of the new mid/high-end phones are way too big for my taste. I wish small (4.3" or 4.5" with really thin bezels) would be available once more.

Click to collapse



Totally agree with you, it's hard to find small phones with developement today. Except Z compacts, but they're expensive for me.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Dec 9, 2015)

IAmNice said:


> Can I get some info on the motorola g 2015 3rd gen 2 gb version? How active is the dev scene? Is this a good phone for 210 euros? Any general comments on the phone?

Click to collapse



you can check it here


----------



## ljfnky (Dec 9, 2015)

*What's your next smartphone*

Hoping my next smartphone will be the 2016 Xda  Nexus  :good:


----------



## KAGE-008 (Dec 9, 2015)

Sandhu Saab said:


> low end  see config bro

Click to collapse



Saw it and the specs are mid-range, btw it'll get 6.0 pretty soon.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 10, 2015)

leeh97 said:


> Are there any mid range or relatively inexpensive phones that support Lte in both US and Asia/Europe? Specifically band 3 is common in Europe and Asia while bands 2,4 are common in US.   The only one I could find is asus zenfone 2 line.  Even oneplus
> Or nexus 5x does not meet this criteria.

Click to collapse



The Moto X Style/Pure Edition has 2/4/12/17 for USA and 3/7/20 for the most common European LTE bands. The Nexus 5X does as well (not sure where you read otherwise), but honestly unless you prefer the smaller size the Moto X is a much better value for a better phone.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 10, 2015)

ljfnky said:


> Hoping my next smartphone will be the 2016 Xda  Nexus  :good:

Click to collapse



2016 XDA Nexus? What is this for a device?


----------



## jaymeenc (Dec 10, 2015)

gurtejgps said:


> Any phone I can get in India with active development in lower or mid range with atleast 16 GB internal storage?

Click to collapse



go for yureka in lower range and  one plus for mid range . extreme development phones


----------



## onet12 (Dec 10, 2015)

Meizu mx4 pro or xiaomi note 3 which would you recommend? Or similar alternative?


----------



## ljfnky (Dec 10, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> 2016 XDA Nexus? What is this for a device?

Click to collapse



Yes, was posted on Xda Developers Twitter page 
I'd sure like to have one.


----------



## Telethon (Dec 10, 2015)

Betegreuh said:


> Totally agree with you, it's hard to find small phones with developement today. Except Z compacts, but they're expensive for me.

Click to collapse



Yeah, they are expensive and not really that good looking to me. There's rumors Apple's iPhone 7 will have a small edition. Hopefully that'll set a trend.


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 11, 2015)

Currently own a Galaxy Note 3 Neo and looking for an upgrade. 

Here's what am looking for 

- 4 GB RAM
- Min. 32GB Internal storage 
- Camera with OIS
- Micro SD slot 
- Removable battery ( in case it's sealed prefer a water resistant phone) 

Asus Zenfone 2 is only closest I could find but unfortunately camera is big trade off as it's poor. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyb3rdream (Dec 11, 2015)

For the moment i have got Nexus 5 but when i change i take the Nexus 5p because google make very good smartphone ( For what i do xD )


----------



## Primokorn (Dec 11, 2015)

Cyb3rdream said:


> For the moment i have got Nexus 5 but when i change i take the Nexus 5p because google make very good smartphone ( For what i do xD )

Click to collapse



Nexus 5P doesn't exist. Either 6P or 5X


----------



## Cyb3rdream (Dec 11, 2015)

Primokorn said:


> Nexus 5P doesn't exist. Either 6P or 5X

Click to collapse



Oups i whant to say 5X lol ( 5P is the power of the 6P inside the 5X xD )


----------



## Planterz (Dec 11, 2015)

rakeshishere said:


> Currently own a Galaxy Note 3 Neo and looking for an upgrade.
> 
> Here's what am looking for
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing I can think of that fits all that is the LG V10.


----------



## thomisus (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi All,
i come from a nexus 4 and i'm looking for a new device.
What is most important for me is battery life and high customization ( i'm flashing addicted  ) cyanogen or aosp compatibility.
here's what i'd like in order of importance:

- battery life
- at least 3gb ram
- at least 32gb rom + sd slot or 64gb without
- very good camera
- i don't need a big screen ( coming from nexus4, a 5'' is enough )

Possible phones that i found are LG G4 ( h815, cyanogen supported, but i don't like the plastic feel in my hands ), Moto X play ( very good battery life but snapdragon 615 ), Moto X style/pure ( battery life not as good as X Play but has snap 808, display too big ), Moto X Force aka Droid Turbo 2 ( very good battery life but i don't know if will be very well community  supported ). Nexus 5X?

Are there other phones that i missed?

thank you all in advance


----------



## nola mike (Dec 11, 2015)

*Best "new" phone, <$200*

I'm getting the feeling that my S4 is about to die...I'm getting a bunch of wifi wakelocks, and have had instances recently when reflashing modems have rendered wifi useless. Anyway, I like the S4, but don't want a newer samsung. So here's what I'm looking for:
1. <$200 used
2. SD card slot (removable battery would be nice too, but I'm guessing I could replace the non-removable batteries if it **** the bed)
3. Large dev community, ability to update roms/kernels/etc without difficulty (my att&t locked bootloader severely limits this, and it's pissing me off)
4. GSM (currently on t-mo $30 plan)
5. 5" screen. No smaller. Might consider bigger, but don't think I need it. 
6. Hardware step sensor...Just realized how much I like this on the S4. The separate sensor doesn't drain the battery. Is this standard on most phones? Haven't checked...

Here's the list I've come up with, in no particular order:
1. OnePlus One (too big?)
2. 2nd gen Moto X
3. HTC One M8
4. Nexus 5
5. LG G3 (too big again?)

Any others that I missed? Any of the above that are missing features from my list? Thanks!


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 11, 2015)

Planterz said:


> The only thing I can think of that fits all that is the LG V10.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it's not sold in my country :/...  Any thing else? 

B/w the camera on that is too good and is one of most under-rated phones in my opinion 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Dec 11, 2015)

nola mike said:


> I'm getting the feeling that my S4 is about to die...I'm getting a bunch of wifi wakelocks, and have had instances recently when reflashing modems have rendered wifi useless. Anyway, I like the S4, but don't want a newer samsung. So here's what I'm looking for:
> 1. <$200 used
> 2. SD card slot (removable battery would be nice too, but I'm guessing I could replace the non-removable batteries if it **** the bed)
> 3. Large dev community, ability to update roms/kernels/etc without difficulty (my att&t locked bootloader severely limits this, and it's pissing me off)
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the black Sandstone 64g OnePlusOne and highly recommend it its a solid device that fits very well in the hand the back feels almost like velvet. Tons of development support you can literally flash Roms all day and it's tough as nails.  All I had on mine was a tempered glass screen protector. Check on swappa for a good deal. 

"No soup for you!! Come back one year!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ and Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Dec 11, 2015)

thomisus said:


> Hi All,
> i come from a nexus 4 and i'm looking for a new device.
> What is most important for me is battery life and high customization ( i'm flashing addicted  ) cyanogen or aosp compatibility.
> here's what i'd like in order of importance:
> ...

Click to collapse



It's gonna be hard to find ~5" devices with all the features you want these days. The OnePlus One is probably bigger than you want, but has great battery life, a pretty good camera (not great - my Galaxy S4 is better, but it's way better than the Nexus 4). Development for the OPO is matched/surpassed only by Nexus devices. The 5X only has 2GB RAM and average battery life (but better than the Nexus 4). The LG G3 will have much more development than the G4, if you don't mind going a step backwards in hardware (the battery life will be better though). Regarding size, I own both a OPO and a Nexus 4, and even though at first the size of the OPO scared me, but now the Nexus 4 seems tiny, and now I want something even bigger. If you want to stick with ~5" though, consider the Sony Xperia Z3. Development won't be nearly as good as some other devices, but it has amazing battery life and a pretty good camera.



nola mike said:


> I'm getting the feeling that my S4 is about to die...I'm getting a bunch of wifi wakelocks, and have had instances recently when reflashing modems have rendered wifi useless. Anyway, I like the S4, but don't want a newer samsung. So here's what I'm looking for:
> 1. <$200 used
> 2. SD card slot (removable battery would be nice too, but I'm guessing I could replace the non-removable batteries if it **** the bed)
> 3. Large dev community, ability to update roms/kernels/etc without difficulty (my att&t locked bootloader severely limits this, and it's pissing me off)
> ...

Click to collapse



I always recommend the LG G2 over the Nexus 5. Basically the same size but bigger screen, same CPU/GPU, bigger battery and much better camera. The G3 fixed everything that G2 owners complained about (removable battery, microSD slot). Yes, it's bigger, but it's very compact for the size of its screen, with a 75+% body-to-screen ratio. This should help you visualize the size differences. I can't speak for the step counter sensor.



rakeshishere said:


> Unfortunately it's not sold in my country :/...  Any thing else?
> 
> B/w the camera on that is too good and is one of most under-rated phones in my opinion

Click to collapse



Not available, eh? It'd probably cost way too much to import then too.

The OnePlus 2 has an OIS camera and 4GB RAM, but lacks the removable battery and microSD slot (64gb built-in is a lot though).

Apart from that, I think I've seen some obscure-branded Chinese devices with crazy specs, but I can never remember the names of them.

If you're willing to go with "only" 3GB RAM, that opens your options up a lot. Frankly, 4GB RAM is kinda overkill, especially with the Zenfone which doesn't offer hardcore multi-tasking stuff like split windows. The LG G3 meets all your requirements except the RAM. Then of course there's the Note 4. 3GB RAM, and the camera lacks OIS, but I've never seen a review that complained about picture quality with the Note 4.


----------



## thomisus (Dec 11, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's gonna be hard to find ~5" devices with all the features you want these days. The OnePlus One is probably bigger than you want, but has great battery life, a pretty good camera (not great - my Galaxy S4 is better, but it's way better than the Nexus 4). Development for the OPO is matched/surpassed only by Nexus devices. The 5X only has 2GB RAM and average battery life (but better than the Nexus 4). The LG G3 will have much more development than the G4, if you don't mind going a step backwards in hardware (the battery life will be better though). Regarding size, I own both a OPO and a Nexus 4, and even though at first the size of the OPO scared me, but now the Nexus 4 seems tiny, and now I want something even bigger. If you want to stick with ~5" though, consider the Sony Xperia Z3. Development won't be nearly as good as some other devices, but it has amazing battery life and a pretty good camera

Click to collapse



I think I'm forced to switch to a bigger screen.. OP2 I read bad support, so not an option.. Tomorrow I'll go to some store and feel in my hands how comfortable bigger devices are


----------



## s8freak (Dec 11, 2015)

thomisus said:


> I think I'm forced to switch to a bigger screen.. OP2 I read bad support, so not an option.. Tomorrow I'll go to some store and feel in my hands how comfortable bigger devices are

Click to collapse



Not OP2 I'd get the OPO it's a great phone and especially now you can get  64g mint Black Sandstone for under $260 or less

"No soup for you!! Come back one year!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ and Eladios Themes


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 11, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Not available, eh? It'd probably cost way too much to import then too.
> 
> The OnePlus 2 has an OIS camera and 4GB RAM, but lacks the removable battery and microSD slot (64gb built-in is a lot though).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 does have OIS but am done with Samsung. They make amazing hardware but their software is sluggish and their phones age really bad as time goes on.  Was hardcore Samsung fan since Galaxy S2 due to their amazing displays and camera but now other OEMs are almost on par in that dept. 

4GB & micro SD is just for future proofing. With Marshmallow, Google is finally allowing to install apps in SD card natively (esp. helpful for those huge games) and there's good support too. Also Android N will be bringing split windows multi tasking as per post by one of Google engineers on Reddit AMA for Pixel C. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## moozer (Dec 12, 2015)

Upgrading to Motorola Moto X play from Sony Xperia SP (with CM12.1) - good choice?


----------



## usernoob (Dec 12, 2015)

I"l bail on Priv in a blink for something with a landscape hardwired PHYSICAL QWERTY keyboard... I love Priv but the Droid 4 has the best one..unfortunately I dreamed of a bigger screen., and when I lost my Droid 4, I went with a Q10 because a keyboard is the only thing that makes my Priv the Badest phone on the planet! that being sad and sad to say if the Clam Shell of a Phone 10 Lumia appears (NPI) I would and just for the joy of processing words ANYWHERE ....


----------



## nola mike (Dec 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> It's gonna be hard to find ~5" devices with all the features you want these days. The OnePlus One is probably bigger than you want, but has great battery life, a pretty good camera (not great - my Galaxy S4 is better, but it's way better than the Nexus 4). Development for the OPO is matched/surpassed only by Nexus devices. The 5X only has 2GB RAM and average battery life (but better than the Nexus 4). The LG G3 will have much more development than the G4, if you don't mind going a step backwards in hardware (the battery life will be better though). Regarding size, I own both a OPO and a Nexus 4, and even though at first the size of the OPO scared me, but now the Nexus 4 seems tiny, and now I want something even bigger. If you want to stick with ~5" though, consider the Sony Xperia Z3. Development won't be nearly as good as some other devices, but it has amazing battery life and a pretty good camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ended up with the G3, for $140. The moto and oneplus one apparently don't have sd slots. The M8 and g3 were about the same price, and the G3 seems like the better phone. I'm a bit confused about the bootloader, how locked it is, and how that affects the roms. went with the t-mo version. We'll see I guess.


----------



## Techtopic.net (Dec 12, 2015)

*My future phone*

Android 7.2


----------



## tra_dax (Dec 12, 2015)

I want to buy Samsung galaxy s6 edge plus

 tra_dax


----------



## Planterz (Dec 12, 2015)

nola mike said:


> Ended up with the G3, for $140. The moto and oneplus one apparently don't have sd slots. The M8 and g3 were about the same price, and the G3 seems like the better phone. I'm a bit confused about the bootloader, how locked it is, and how that affects the roms. went with the t-mo version. We'll see I guess.

Click to collapse



Good choice, good price. The T-Mobile G3's bootloade is unloced, and TWRP is available. Flash away.


----------



## Betegreuh (Dec 12, 2015)

Telethon said:


> Yeah, they are expensive and not really that good looking to me. There's rumors Apple's iPhone 7 will have a small edition. Hopefully that'll set a trend.

Click to collapse



iPhones aren't for me, I need to flash, test and mod to have fun with a phone


----------



## devnulled (Dec 12, 2015)

Any advice on my needs of a Verizon phone that is easy to flash roms to? I see a lot of recommendations for lg g2,g3, and v series as being active. Also have seen a lot of people talking about routing and flashing a note 2 or note 3. Are they active and reasonably easy to root?  All ideas have to be Verizon phones as I'm still grandfathered in fit the unlimited everything. I listed most of what I need in last post so won't repeat. Thank you.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 12, 2015)

I still would like the Saygus V2.


----------



## Rickyzx (Dec 12, 2015)

I am thinking about HTC Desire 820. I really like the style of this smart phone. Also I keep an eye on HTC M9.


----------



## rooban90 (Dec 12, 2015)

I would prefer OPX. Value for Money with good performance.


----------



## force70 (Dec 12, 2015)

devnulled said:


> Any advice on my needs of a Verizon phone that is easy to flash roms to? I see a lot of recommendations for lg g2,g3, and v series as being active. Also have seen a lot of people talking about routing and flashing a note 2 or note 3. Are they active and reasonably easy to root?  All ideas have to be Verizon phones as I'm still grandfathered in fit the unlimited everything. I listed most of what I need in last post so won't repeat. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Verizon devices all have locked boot loaders so your basically super limited development wise.


sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## nola mike (Dec 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Good choice, good price. The T-Mobile G3's bootloade is unloced, and TWRP is available. Flash away.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what it looked like. I couldn't tell whether the AT&T version had a true bootloader unlock solution, if the workaround just involved the ability to flash a recovery, or what. T-mo seemed the safer bet (though the one I got is carrier locked, hopefully there's an easy/free way to deal with that).


----------



## Planterz (Dec 12, 2015)

devnulled said:


> Any advice on my needs of a Verizon phone that is easy to flash roms to? I see a lot of recommendations for lg g2,g3, and v series as being active. Also have seen a lot of people talking about routing and flashing a note 2 or note 3. Are they active and reasonably easy to root?  All ideas have to be Verizon phones as I'm still grandfathered in fit the unlimited everything. I listed most of what I need in last post so won't repeat. Thank you.

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Verizon devices all have locked boot loaders so your basically super limited development wise.

Click to collapse



Not all. Most, but not all. The LG G2 and G3 he mentioned have plenty of development. There's also the somewhat aged but still decent Moto X 2013 Developer Edition, and of course the newer Nexuses and Moto X Pure. Best in the $150-200 price range is definitely the LG G3 if you can find one, followed by the G2. I'd skip the Notes. There's some development  for the Note 2, but it's getting long in the tooth, and precious little for the Note 3. Besides, why buy a Note if you're not taking advantage of the stock Note features?



simonbigwave said:


> I still would like the Saygus V2.

Click to collapse



So would a lot of us. Sadly, It's not looking very promising.



nola mike said:


> Yeah, that's what it looked like. I couldn't tell whether the AT&T version had a true bootloader unlock solution, if the workaround just involved the ability to flash a recovery, or what. T-mo seemed the safer bet (though the one I got is carrier locked, hopefully there's an easy/free way to deal with that).

Click to collapse



So you're on AT&T and you bought a T-Mo G3? As long as the device doesn't have any contract/IMEI issues, T-Mobile should be able to provide you with an unlock code. If not, you can buy an unlock code off eBay. I know with some LG devices you can flash different carrier-specific stock firmwares (ie: pre-installed software/bloatware), but I don't know if this includes the G3. If so, this could solve any potential issues with installing/using AT&T apps. Of course, custom ROMs won't have this issue. Thankfully, the T-Mobile G3 just _happens_ to also support all the LTE bands AT&T uses, including their primary 700MHz band 17.


----------



## nola mike (Dec 12, 2015)

Planterz said:


> So you're on AT&T and you bought a T-Mo G3? As long as the device doesn't have any contract/IMEI issues, T-Mobile should be able to provide you with an unlock code. If not, you can buy an unlock code off eBay. I know with some LG devices you can flash different carrier-specific stock firmwares (ie: pre-installed software/bloatware), but I don't know if this includes the G3. If so, this could solve any potential issues with installing/using AT&T apps. Of course, custom ROMs won't have this issue. Thankfully, the T-Mobile G3 just _happens_ to also support all the LTE bands AT&T uses, including their primary 700MHz band 17.

Click to collapse



No, T-mo and bought T-mo. I just don't like being locked. The S4 was AT&T and after a couple of T-mo MVNOs ended up T-mo. I hate buying unlock codes. I don't understand where these people that charge for the codes get them, and why there aren't more code generators around. Every device I've had has been different in this respect. Right now I'm trying to make due until the G3 gets here. I have an AT&T locked iphone that a friend let me use, and am waiting on an unlock code (they told her it could be up to 2 business days!). Also have an AT&T locked burner LG GT365. Online codes are $10, more than the phone is worth.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 12, 2015)

nola mike said:


> No, T-mo and bought T-mo. I just don't like being locked. The S4 was AT&T and after a couple of T-mo MVNOs ended up T-mo. I hate buying unlock codes. I don't understand where these people that charge for the codes get them, and why there aren't more code generators around. Every device I've had has been different in this respect. Right now I'm trying to make due until the G3 gets here. I have an AT&T locked iphone that a friend let me use, and am waiting on an unlock code (they told her it could be up to 2 business days!). Also have an AT&T locked burner LG GT365. Online codes are $10, more than the phone is worth.

Click to collapse



I've never really understood how unlock codes worked either. Are you sure your G3 is actually locked? Not that it matters much, since you are on T-Mobile, but it's very possible it's already unlocked, and if not, T-Mobile will probably unlock it for you without any problem. When I bought my S4 from a co-worker (it's actually her mom's), it still had some months left before it was paid off, yet when I checked the IMEI on T-Mobile's website, it said it was unlocked and ready to use on any GSM carrier.


----------



## sektr63 (Dec 13, 2015)

Nexus 6p i prefer. 6.0. marshmallow


----------



## Sakirune (Dec 14, 2015)

I would buy HTC M9 but first I should buy new Lumia


----------



## Japius (Dec 14, 2015)

Does such a phone exist now:

Dual sim – must be able to switch between which sim is on 4g in settings
32gb ROM (might squeeze into a 16gb as long as ext card slot doesn't sacrifice a sim slot)
Around 5" screen prefer 1080p no more than 5.5" but would prefer smaller
3gb Ram
5GHz wireless (prefer AC)
Fingerprint reader? Not a deal breaker but a very handy feature
Must be able to root
Covering all Vodafone and Telstra bands (I.e. Must have LTE B5 850MHz and B28 700MHz in particular)


----------



## max24328 (Dec 14, 2015)

Nexus 6p or something cheaper like oneplus x


----------



## s8freak (Dec 14, 2015)

max24328 said:


> Nexus 6p or something cheaper like oneplus x

Click to collapse



I had the 6p for about 5 days and sent it back. I'm keeping my S6Edge Plus much better phone in my humble opinion. 
I was,however, checking out the OPX and I thought it looked very promising especially for around $270 US. I had the OPO and it is an outstanding device for the money. 
The only reason I sold it is because I'm an unabashed Sammy Fanboy LOL yeah I admit it [emoji12] [emoji16] [emoji16] 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ Rom and Eladios themes.


----------



## Kryslap (Dec 14, 2015)

Hello, 

My next smartphone : wiko fever 4g


----------



## Peaceee24 (Dec 14, 2015)

i think i ll buy a nexus device... i had Nexus 5 and i loved it!

Inviato dal mio SM-G928F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Naprzod (Dec 14, 2015)

Japius said:


> Does such a phone exist now:
> 
> Dual sim – must be able to switch between which sim is on 4g in settings
> 32gb ROM (might squeeze into a 16gb as long as ext card slot doesn't sacrifice a sim slot)
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 2?

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Dec 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I had the 6p for about 5 days and sent it back. I'm keeping my S6Edge Plus much better phone in my humble opinion.
> I was,however, checking out the OPX and I thought it looked very promising especially for around $270 US. I had the OPO and it is an outstanding device for the money.
> The only reason I sold it is because I'm an unabashed Sammy Fanboy LOL yeah I admit it [emoji12] [emoji16] [emoji16]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I kept both my note 5 and 6P, they both have pluses and minuses lol. Granted im on the note more now it seems just wish it had the 128gb storage my 6P does. 64gb is not enough really but the device is so nice i put up with it 

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Dec 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> I kept both my note 5 and 6P, they both have pluses and minuses lol. Granted im on the note more now it seems just wish it had the 128gb storage my 6P does. 64gb is not enough really but the device is so nice i put up with it
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse


@force70 you sir have WAY to much time on your hands you need to work more on your muscles and less on your devices LOL my snow bound friend 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ Rom and Eladios themes.


----------



## force70 (Dec 14, 2015)

s6freak said:


> @force70 you sir have WAY to much time on your hands you need to work more on your muscles and less on your devices LOL my snow bound friend
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ Rom and Eladios themes.

Click to collapse



Oh dont worry, ive gained 10lbs already this off season . Im a growing boy lol.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Dec 14, 2015)

force70 said:


> Oh dont worry, ive gained 10lbs already this off season . Im a growing boy lol.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I didn't mean on top of your neck Joe LOL

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+ Rom and Eladios themes.


----------



## Japius (Dec 14, 2015)

Migdilu said:


> Oneplus 2?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't think the OP2 covered both LTE B5 & B28?


----------



## alford18 (Dec 14, 2015)

Beast phone under 200$?


----------



## Naprzod (Dec 15, 2015)

Japius said:


> I didn't think the OP2 covered both LTE B5 & B28?

Click to collapse


http://www.willmyphonework.net/

Check the 3 variants

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sektr63 (Dec 15, 2015)

Maybe iphone 7


----------



## s8freak (Dec 15, 2015)

sektr63 said:


> Maybe iphone 7

Click to collapse



You've got your 10 posts posting in an Android forum wanting an iPuke 7 niiiiice 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom and Eladios Themes


----------



## devnulled (Dec 15, 2015)

Just wait, apple went from Motorola processors in their computers to intel and a Linux based is, (where the hackintosh is out of). Maybe they will make iphones the same way someday to save more money and will get Android based, though they would still have to be jailbreak'd.


----------



## istperson (Dec 15, 2015)

devnulled said:


> Just wait, apple went from Motorola processors in their computers to intel and a Linux based is, (where the hackintosh is out of). Maybe they will make iphones the same way someday to save more money and will get Android based, though they would still have to be jailbreak'd.

Click to collapse



Okay, I know a joke when I see one, but my OC self made me type this:
- OSX is based on BSD and not Linux, which is tomato/tomahto, but were developed independently.
- iOS is already BSD based

Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## devnulled (Dec 16, 2015)

I know, had to toss it out there. BSD is like you said, pretty much the same, little different kernel and file structure, but essentially the same. Bet someone about blew whatever their drinking all over when they read it though


----------



## ProgrammingGuru (Dec 16, 2015)

Moto x pure edition


----------



## Abstrk_2dx (Dec 16, 2015)

ProgrammingGuru said:


> Moto x pure edition

Click to collapse



any phone other than an iphone


----------



## sidthegreatest (Dec 16, 2015)

What about an iPhone running Android? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## istperson (Dec 16, 2015)

devnulled said:


> I know, had to toss it out there. BSD is like you said, pretty much the same, little different kernel and file structure, but essentially the same. Bet someone about blew whatever their drinking all over when they read it though

Click to collapse



Me too.


----------



## sektopod (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi

I bought nexus 6 , 8 months ago,battery sucks

When at 40 %, phone automatically turn off 

im oriented to buy new phone, 6" or bigger, even tablet max 8" with LTE.

Any suggestion ? Im looking for : 

- long battery
- surfin web and watch video without any lag at all.

I dont play games with it.

THanks for suggestions!


----------



## droider193 (Dec 16, 2015)

-deleted-

---------- Post added at 02:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:31 PM ----------

I'm thinking about waiting for the xiaomi mi5.
Should be a killer. Not buying OP2 because of overheating issues and the bad front quality camera(can anyone confirm this). So do you guys suggest anything else of should i wait for xiaomi mi5? Currently on grand duos i9082


----------



## Betegreuh (Dec 16, 2015)

Nexus 5 or Moto G 2015 ? I need help 
The Nexus 5 has great hardware and tons of ROM's. But Google doesn't sell it any more and the phone becomes rare in D821 variant, so I fear a bad warranty. I'd like to keep it for several years, is it solid ?
The Moto G is not as good as the Nexus but it's cheaper and easier to find. It also has some ROM's and has a nice design with Moto Maker.


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi guys, I need your help by choosing a smartphone. I need a smartphone with good battery life, performance and that looks nice for the price not more then 250€. Here are some of my suggestions with the special Christmas prices:

Honor 6 240€
Huawei honor 4x 144€
Zte blade v6 147€
Huawei asced g7 190€
Lg g flex 2 190€
Xiaomi Redmi note 3 (32 gb) 250€

Of course if you have some other Ideas, pls tell me which smartphone I should buy in this price range. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 16, 2015)

Betegreuh said:


> Nexus 5 or Moto G 2015 ? I need help
> The Nexus 5 has great hardware and tons of ROM's. But Google doesn't sell it any more and the phone becomes rare in D821 variant, so I fear a bad warranty. I'd like to keep it for several years, is it solid ?
> The Moto G is not as good as the Nexus but it's cheaper and easier to find. It also has some ROM's and has a nice design with Moto Maker.

Click to collapse



Neither. LG G2. Same internal hardware as the Nexus 5, but bigger battery and much better camera, and still a lot of development, and everything is way better than the Moto G despite being an older device.


----------



## force70 (Dec 16, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Neither. LG G2. Same internal hardware as the Nexus 5, but bigger battery and much better camera, and still a lot of development, and everything is way better than the Moto G despite being an older device.

Click to collapse



Yup definitely agree on this, the G2 is a much better option.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## binniebin (Dec 17, 2015)

sektopod said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought nexus 6 , 8 months ago,battery sucks
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just change battery to the new one, if phone turns off under 40% that means its damaged


----------



## Betegreuh (Dec 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Neither. LG G2. Same internal hardware as the Nexus 5, but bigger battery and much better camera, and still a lot of development, and everything is way better than the Moto G despite being an older device.

Click to collapse



Okay 
And the G3 ? I can buy it for the same price as the G2. It seems to have good developement but the laser autofocus and OIS stop working if you use AOSP. Is it a problem ?


----------



## droider193 (Dec 17, 2015)

Removed


----------



## josip-k (Dec 17, 2015)

Betegreuh said:


> Okay
> And the G3 ? I can buy it for the same price as the G2. It seems to have good developement but the laser autofocus and OIS stop working if you use AOSP. Is it a problem ?

Click to collapse



No, camera is equally bad as on stock rom.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2015)

Betegreuh said:


> Okay
> And the G3 ? I can buy it for the same price as the G2. It seems to have good developement but the laser autofocus and OIS stop working if you use AOSP. Is it a problem ?

Click to collapse



The current pricing on the G3 is a freaking bargain.  Plus it gives you the microSD slot and removable battery. I honestly don't know what using different ROMs does to the camera.


----------



## android_fen (Dec 17, 2015)

for sure the s6 egde +


----------



## GuestK0062 (Dec 17, 2015)

I need new phone, and now can't decide.. It has to have at least 5.5 inch display. I was thinking about OnePlus 2, but i'm worried about display, had some problems with OPO display before.. Now i'm thinking to get Moto X Style/Pure.. i don't mind SD 808 and 1GB RAM less than OP2, but it has bigger and better QHD display, and a better warranty..


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 17, 2015)

Dejan92 said:


> I need new phone, and now can't decide.. It has to have at least 5.5 inch display. I was thinking about OnePlus 2, but i'm worried about display, had some problems with OPO display before.. Now i'm thinking to get Moto X Style/Pure.. i don't mind SD 808 and 1GB RAM less than OP2, but it has bigger and better QHD display, and a better warranty..

Click to collapse



And it doesn't have overheating issues like the SD 810.
Go for the X Style if you like Motorolas Software(Bloatware) but i have a similar opinion like you, i think i will wait for the Xiaomi Mi5...hope it will have 3D touch but it has only a 5.2/5.3 inch screen://


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2015)

Dejan92 said:


> I need new phone, and now can't decide.. It has to have at least 5.5 inch display. I was thinking about OnePlus 2, but i'm worried about display, had some problems with OPO display before.. Now i'm thinking to get Moto X Style/Pure.. i don't mind SD 808 and 1GB RAM less than OP2, but it has bigger and better QHD display, and a better warranty..

Click to collapse



Don't forget about the Motorola Nexus 6. If you play games at all, you'll appreciate the superior GPU the SD805 has. You can find them for remarkably cheap now.


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 17, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Hi guys, I need your help by choosing a smartphone. I need a smartphone with good battery life, performance and that looks nice for the price not more then 250€. Here are some of my suggestions with the special Christmas prices:
> 
> Honor 6 240€
> Huawei honor 4x 144€
> ...

Click to collapse



It would be nice if someone can give me some suggestion. Tnx


----------



## GuestK0062 (Dec 17, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Don't forget about the Motorola Nexus 6. If you play games at all, you'll appreciate the superior GPU the SD805 has. You can find them for remarkably cheap now.

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 is great but to big, I think Moto X Style is right on the limit with 5.7" and small bezels.. i'm not a big gamer, will use it more for the mail and web... just got news it's 100$ off on amazon in next 15 hours..


----------



## unclescary (Dec 17, 2015)

*Looking for At&T Gophone Phone Recommendation*

I was a Sprint S3 guy. Liked it because it seemed so easy to change to my needs. Examples: I rooted it, I boosted volume,  I tried other roms.  I now have an S4 i337 with AT&T. Before anyone says why AT&T ..I changed because it has better coverage in upstate NY.  I rooted the S4 but can't change bootloader to try another rom.  Its ok but am looking for a unlocked gsm phone than can be rooted, bootloader changed ( I liked Philz) This was all thanks to help from XDA members help. One that  can be unlocked, volume mods ect. Can anyone recommend such a phone? I thank you for your replies and help.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2015)

unclescary said:


> I was a Sprint S3 guy. Liked it because it seemed so easy to change to my needs. Examples: I rooted it, I boosted volume,  I tried other roms.  I now have an S4 i337 with AT&T. Before anyone says why AT&T ..I changed because it has better coverage in upstate NY.  I rooted the S4 but can't change bootloader to try another rom.  Its ok but am looking for a unlocked gsm phone than can be rooted, bootloader changed ( I liked Philz) This was all thanks to help from XDA members help. One that  can be unlocked, volume mods ect. Can anyone recommend such a phone? I thank you for your replies and help.

Click to collapse



Need more input. How big? Do you require removable battery? MicroSD slot? Most importantly, how much can you spend?


----------



## unclescary (Dec 17, 2015)

Removable battery would be a plus but not a requirement. Definitely would like a MicroSD slot. Would like to spend no more than $200 if possible for a used phone. Again I thank all for their help and input.


----------



## Planterz (Dec 17, 2015)

You can get used LG G3's for under $200. I think the AT&T one has an unlocked bootloader, but you should check to be certain. I know the T-Mobile one does, and works on all of AT&T's LTE bands. The G3 is easily the best bargain right now when it comes to cost for performance and features, as long as it's not too big for you.


----------



## unclescary (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help and input.  Everyone is always helpful here.


----------



## josip-k (Dec 18, 2015)

Damn, elephone p8000 looks neat. I'm actually interested in how this phone performs. What do you guys think?


----------



## tee_pot (Dec 18, 2015)

What do you guys reckon - Oneplus X, Oneplus Two, Wileyfox Storm or Moto X Play? or something else similar specs/price, close to aosp and rootable or preferably active dev?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Dec 18, 2015)

tee_pot said:


> What do you guys reckon - Oneplus X, Oneplus Two, Wileyfox Storm or Moto X Play? or something else similar specs/price, close to aosp and rootable or preferably active dev?

Click to collapse



nexus.... 6 ,6p, 5x... better/best dev community


----------



## tee_pot (Dec 18, 2015)

reyscott1968 said:


> nexus.... 6 ,6p, 5x... better/best dev community

Click to collapse



they've got the 5x on special and free delivery, will check it out - thanks!


----------



## edison0354 (Dec 19, 2015)

May be Nexus of the next year, or a secondhand Nexus 5X


----------



## malicovjek (Dec 19, 2015)

I thought to buy the nexus 6p.. Now I have the lg g3


----------



## bilottag (Dec 19, 2015)

Galaxy Note 5. For sure


----------



## tg106 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Maybe oneplus*

After getting a Redmi Note 2 for a while I must say that although I'm happy with the performance and how it fits my needs perfectly, the lack of ROM support really suuuuuucks. Probably get a Oneplus whatever next.


----------



## MissyKoneko (Dec 20, 2015)

LG v10 

Sent from my Xperia Z Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Hi guys, I need your help by choosing a smartphone. I need a smartphone with good battery life, performance and that looks nice for the price not more then 250€. Here are some of my suggestions with the special Christmas prices:
> 
> Honor 6 240€
> Huawei honor 4x 144€
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry for spaming this thread. This should be a Christmas present for my girlfriend. Now she has a old galaxy s3 mini and I can't see this anymore because of this ugly plastic and this small and bad battery. That's why I was nervous, because I have only 3 days left. 

So if you have any suggestion which smartphone I should buy for not more then 250€, then I will be very happy. It should have good performance, battery life and it should not be a plastic phone.
I am very thankful for every kind of suggestion and Ideas. [emoji4]


----------



## Xdalex01 (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> It is Very very very nice that nobody could help me. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Hi 
I suggest the Flex 2 because its problems were fixed and now it's a top-phone with a mid-range cost


----------



## force70 (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> It is Very very very nice that nobody could help me. [emoji106]

Click to collapse



Its even nicer your spamming the thread, which is against the rules of course.

In case you were unaware...as per the xda rule list:

5. Create a thread or post a message only once.

As a large forum, we don't need unnecessary clutter. You're free to edit your message as you like, so if you do not receive an answer, revisit your message and see if you can describe your problem better. Not everyone is online at the same time so it might take a while before you receive an answer.



Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 AM ----------




Xdalex01 said:


> Hi
> I suggest the Flex 2 because its problems were fixed and now it's a top-phone with a mid-range cost

Click to collapse



Except zero development, really nice device for sure and super unique but due to the locked bootloader its a paperweight for anyone who enjoys healthy development... Which should be anyone on this site lol.

If it got unlocked id buy one for sure though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## force70 (Dec 20, 2015)

The G4 H815 or even G3 D851  would probably be better options, no locked BLs


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 20, 2015)

force70 said:


> Its even nicer your spamming the thread, which is against the rules of course.
> 
> In case you were unaware...as per the xda rule list:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Present for my girlfriend: I think She don't likes big smartphone (display). But it should stay original, and I would not flash rooms or do anything. Because I don't want that she is sad if there are some bugs or something else. Thank you for your answer!


----------



## force70 (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Present for my girlfriend: I think She don't likes big smartphone (display). But it should stay original, and I would not flash rooms or do anything. Because I don't want that she is sad if there are some bugs or something else. Thank you for your answer!

Click to collapse



The g3 is fairly compact despite the 5.5 screen, probably the smallest overall for that screen size.
Could still be too big though, take her around shopping and see which device she likes and go from there

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 20, 2015)

Personally, I would only buy the g3 with plans to install a custom Rom because it seems to have a lot of lag on stock Rom, watching all the reviews. Almost like a stock Samsung touchwiz device. If I was telling my sister what phone to buy next I would say anything with stock Android or an HTC phone with sense. That way I won't keep hearing about how her phone is freezing all the time like her s3 and the original galaxy s before it and she should have bought an iPhone. Now she has a nexus 5. No freezing with it, the biggest issue she had turned out to be faulty headphones activating the Google voice search.

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

Also my mom has a moto x 2014 from telus and its already on marshmallow, completely stock. Only complaint is horrible camera which is really bad and my m8 kills it in that department despite the fact it was supposed to have a bad camera which it really doesn't.


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 20, 2015)

rakeshishere said:


> Ewww [emoji21]
> 
> Glossy plastic and that design (soapbox) of phone are big turn offs in my opinion. Pretty sure there are much better alternatives in 2015 for same price.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Still using it because of the great development (CM 13).[emoji4]  [emoji122] [emoji122]


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Still using it because of the great development (CM 13).[emoji4]  [emoji122] [emoji122]

Click to collapse



Indeed surprising to see CM 13 out of nowhere for Exynos variant . Good luck though as ROMS for Exynos based devices are usually very buggy  and not so stable . 

Had a Galaxy s2 (i9100) for quite some time but @codeworkx struggled to get CM running on it due to lack of sources. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## rakeshishere (Dec 20, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Still using it because of the great development (CM 13).[emoji4]  [emoji122] [emoji122]

Click to collapse



Indeed surprising to see CM 13 out of nowhere for Exynos variant . Good luck though as ROMS for Exynos based devices are usually very buggy  and not so stable . 

Had a Galaxy s2 (i9100) for quite some time but @codeworkx struggled to get CM running on it due to lack of sources. 

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:58 AM ----------




cobras3 said:


> Still using it because of the great development (CM 13).[emoji4]  [emoji122] [emoji122]

Click to collapse



Good luck using buggy ROMS. Used i9100 and development on Exynos based devices was a PITA

Sent from my SM-N750 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 20, 2015)

rakeshishere said:


> Indeed surprising to see CM 13 out of nowhere for Exynos variant . Good luck though as ROMS for Exynos based devices are usually very buggy  and not so stable .
> 
> Had a Galaxy s2 (i9100) for quite some time but @codeworkx struggled to get CM running on it due to lack of sources.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't need luck mate, because the official cm nightly is now bugfree. (NO FC'S) screen flickering bug removed because of the great cm maintainer. 20 Builds in 17 Days, and I have fun! Android M for s3 grows so fast(boeffla kernel included) . Why should I buy another device? Because of better camera? I bought Nikon Camera 2 weeks ago. Because of speed? Wow the galaxy s6 open a app in 0,1 second and my s3 in 1-2 second, who cares. Ram management has been very improved, and I don't play huge games. I will also buy a new battery, and then it will have great battery life. Plastic? I bought on eBay alu bumper for 5€  and nobody knows which device I am holding in my hands [emoji1] . There is no need to buy another device (think of the environment). 

I Wish you good development with your Note 3.

Greetings [emoji4]


----------



## GuiCunha (Dec 21, 2015)

I moved from S4 to Nexus 6p. It's amazing!   Have no words to describe this upgrade!  It's really worth !  

Size isn't too big, but I stranged, but te adaptation is doing well!  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mmd1907 (Dec 21, 2015)

waiting for new sd 820 sony phone


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 21, 2015)

mmd1907 said:


> waiting for new sd 820 sony phone

Click to collapse



Which phone do you mean?


----------



## mmd1907 (Dec 21, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> Which phone do you mean?

Click to collapse



Z6 compact hope to buy.  Best specs in little form :good:


----------



## Planterz (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm hoping for a Z6 (or whatever) Ultra myself. I want something huge. I'll probably stick with getting a Nexus 6 though. Right now Amazon is selling it for $250/300 for 32/64gb. Too bad I'm broke right now...


----------



## Tianfat (Dec 22, 2015)

currently have s4,
dont have anything in mind right now, nothing really stands out to me they all seem very similar without any major changes.


----------



## Go Swalle (Dec 22, 2015)

I am waiting for Xiaomi 5 with xiaolong 820 processor, but I don't know when it will be released.  i think the 5.2 inch screen is more suitable for me, haha~ still waiting..


----------



## Planterz (Dec 22, 2015)

Tianfat said:


> currently have s4,
> dont have anything in mind right now, nothing really stands out to me they all seem very similar without any major changes.

Click to collapse



I have an S4 too, and for what it is (5" device), I haven't found it lacking. The processor/GPU will play intense 3D games (although I use my OnePlus One for that), it's thin, light, has a microSD slot that works with my new 128GB card, and has a swappable battery. Most importantly, it's a much better device than the majority of 2015 low-to-mid end devices like Moto G, Xperia M4, Oppo R7, etc, yet costs less. The irony is that it was inferior in some ways to its competitors when it came out because its processor wasn't the latest and greatest, but 2+ years later, it's held up well and is a bargain compared newer phones that cost as much or more.


----------



## belauanima (Dec 22, 2015)

I have the g3 (stock) and s5 (rooted). I love the s5 and I want to sell my g3 to buy a Nexus 5. I'll probably want the 5x later tho lol


----------



## Planterz (Dec 22, 2015)

belauanima said:


> I have the g3 (stock) and s5 (rooted). I love the s5 and I want to sell my g3 to buy a Nexus 5. I'll probably want the 5x later tho lol

Click to collapse



Going from a G3 to a Nexus 5 is a step backwards in all respects. If your motivation is simply that you prefer a smaller size phone, get an LG G2 instead. If size isn't an issue, the Moto X Pure/Style is a better value than the Nexus 5X.


----------



## belauanima (Dec 22, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Going from a G3 to a Nexus 5 is a step backwards in all respects. If your motivation is simply that you prefer a smaller size phone, get an LG G2 instead. If size isn't an issue, the Moto X Pure/Style is a better value than the Nexus 5X.

Click to collapse



The g3 isn't too big. It's my 2nd line and it stays home most of the time anyways. I've been wanting a nexus phone for awhile, always heard nothing but good things about em. I think the nexus 6 is a bit outside my preferred price range so that is my sorry reasoning to get the 5 lol. 

Maybe I should just wait until the 6 suffers a price drop or just get a nexus tab. Always been a fan of moto phones too tho, I'll check it out, thanks for the advice and suggestions!


----------



## Soufiansky (Dec 22, 2015)

After i had an S4 , a G2 , an iphone 5c and actually the S5 , which i'm looking to sold because i had some issues with and had been repaired twice , i need to buy a new phone , but this time with limited budget...In my country the Moto X style , Oneplus One..etc are so rare so i'm looking for a good midrange phone , the A5 , J7 , desire 820 aren't good enough , the Nexus 6 is rare too and still expensive in my country , so i'm looking to buy again a brand new LG G2 , yes i know it's quite old but this device is legendary , still compete with actual flagships , at a very good price, the G3 have better design but suffers from lags and much worse battery life..what do you think guys ? Thanks


----------



## s8freak (Dec 23, 2015)

I just ordered a One Plus X 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"


----------



## Planterz (Dec 23, 2015)

s6freak said:


> I just ordered a One Plus X

Click to collapse



Glass or black ceramic?


----------



## s8freak (Dec 23, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Glass or black ceramic?

Click to collapse



  Black ceramic 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"


----------



## s33m33 (Dec 23, 2015)

My Nexus 5 seems good for the next couple of years. 
Good budget phone, It does pretty much what's thrown at it and highly customizable.
Don't miss the computer at all except for image/video editing stuff.

Of course, my next phone will also be a Nexus, a newer edition.


----------



## Dr.Weed1 (Dec 23, 2015)

Can someone tell me which smartphones have Active dual sim? Any brand, however I prefer Samsung.

Regards


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 23, 2015)

What is the difference between active and passive dual sim?


----------



## billiejoearmstrongg (Dec 23, 2015)

Been using xplay since a month now go for it!


----------



## Planterz (Dec 23, 2015)

Xperia_L said:


> What is the difference between active and passive dual sim?

Click to collapse



Dual active means you can get calls on either/both at any time. The phone will have 2 radios. On a dual passive, one is passive, that means you have to switch from one SIM over to the other if you want to use it. Basically like swapping SIMs except you don't have to physically do it. There's also dual standby, where both can make/receive calls, but during the call the other is inactive. When it comes to data though, I'm honestly not sure how this works. Dual SIM phones (and usage) isn't common in North America.


----------



## Soufiansky (Dec 23, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> After i had an S4 , a G2 , an iphone 5c and actually the S5 , which i'm looking to sold because i had some issues with and had been repaired twice , i need to buy a new phone , but this time with limited budget...In my country the Moto X style , Oneplus One..etc are so rare so i'm looking for a good midrange phone , the A5 , J7 , desire 820 aren't good enough , the Nexus 6 is rare too and still expensive in my country , so i'm looking to buy again a brand new LG G2 , yes i know it's quite old but this device is legendary , still compete with actual flagships , at a very good price, the G3 have better design but suffers from lags and much worse battery life..what do you think guys ? Thanks

Click to collapse



Any opinions ? ☺


----------



## deny191 (Dec 23, 2015)

What phone would be the best to get regarding its capabilities and support from XDA?

I have something like LG G3, Samsung S5 or Sony Z3 in mind. Out of all these G3 looks to be most supported here, but I hightly dislike buttons on back.


----------



## Nachtwesen2 (Dec 23, 2015)

Bought Elephone P8000 and I´m impressed. For the price, its a really powerful smartphone.


----------



## teemo (Dec 23, 2015)

Soufiansky said:


> Any opinions ? ☺

Click to collapse



Yes.  To get answers, you need to feed the xda-oracle with useful information. 

1. Where do you live (country)? Can you buy online?
2. What do you want from your phone? 

Speed for games?  Screen size? Want to customize? Looks? Features? Etc etc. 

If you are into customizing (ROMs), I suggest you check which models are supported. A good place to look would be cyanogenmod.  Google "cyanogenmod wiki" or similar. 
Or check all the devices you are interested in here on xda. Look for custom ROMs activity. 
Xda has a view that list the devices by activity.  Nexus always on top.


----------



## Soufiansky (Dec 23, 2015)

teemo said:


> Yes.  To get answers, you need to feed the xda-oracle with useful information.
> 
> 1. Where do you live (country)? Can you buy online?
> 2. What do you want from your phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



I know mate i'm not a noob or someone new to Android , i'm really experienced in Custom Roms , root and things like that , i just wanted to see if it's a good idea to get "again" this phone , because i miss it's battery life ( best i ever had in any smarphone) and it's speed , thank you mate anyway


----------



## Omegga (Dec 23, 2015)

Currently have an s3, but thinking that the next one will be a Nexus one.


----------



## ranslite (Dec 24, 2015)

After 2 years using Sony Z Ultra, all other smartphones are to small for me.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Dec 24, 2015)

ranslite said:


> After 2 years using Sony Z Ultra, all other smartphones are to small for me.

Click to collapse



then go with a 6inch phone.. nexus 6.. galaxy a9.. youl be amazed.. 

btw a9 just got released... 

you may wanna go dig down other options at 5.5 inch screen as well

like oneplus one, oneplus 2, nexus 6p, and many more


----------



## vilator (Dec 24, 2015)

Galaxy note 4 still looks like the best large phone out right now. I'll probably get that in the net few months. Or LG v10, that one just looks amazing.


----------



## aparanoidpenguin (Dec 24, 2015)

*wileyphone*

My next phone(s) for me and the family will be the wileyphone swift model.

Cheap enough to hack on, but even not needed as i comes out of the box with cm.

Easy sourcing from the UK, probably not that easy to get from the US.

search for wileyfox

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




Dr.Weed1 said:


> Can someone tell me which smartphones have Active dual sim? Any brand, however I prefer Samsung.
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



Happy with the moto E dual sim models.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 25, 2015)

OnePlusX on its way yep I bought one I'm such a phone junky

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom and Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Dec 25, 2015)

s6freak said:


> OnePlusX on its way yep I bought one I'm such a phone junky

Click to collapse



Let us know what you think. Thankfully, it looks like development is well under way, which was almost non-existent just a few weeks ago when I last checked.


----------



## s8freak (Dec 25, 2015)

Planterz said:


> Let us know what you think. Thankfully, it looks like development is well under way, which was almost non-existent just a few weeks ago when I last checked.

Click to collapse



Absolutely I certainly will

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom and Eladios Themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 25, 2015)

s6freak said:


> Absolutely I certainly will
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom and Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



Are you waiting for the Xiaomi Mi5 too? I think this will be the perfect device for me, i hope i can somehow import it to Germany!


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi,
is it good to buy asus zenfone laser 2 what do u say


----------



## obscuresword (Dec 26, 2015)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> Hi,
> is it good to buy asus zenfone laser 2 what do u say

Click to collapse



I think the Zenfone 2 (16GB storage/4GB of ram) is the better buy is it has more ram and a stronger GPU for $20 less. I believe the laser is $249 while the one I mentioned is $229. Unless you want faster auto focus and a removeable battery then I suggest going for the other.


----------



## nikhiljha (Dec 26, 2015)

As of right now, the LG V10.

Once the Mi5 comes out, it may change to that.


----------



## rajanm1 (Dec 26, 2015)

Anyone know of any phone which has:
Front flash
Rear fingerprint sensor
Good battery life e.g more than 3500mah and preferably removable as well
Actual buttons on the front (touch or physicial, just not part of the bottom of the screen)

Thanks!


----------



## Planterz (Dec 26, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I think the Zenfone 2 (16GB storage/4GB of ram) is the better buy is it has more ram and a stronger GPU for $20 less. I believe the laser is $249 while the one I mentioned is $229. Unless you want faster auto focus and a removeable battery then I suggest going for the other.

Click to collapse



From what I've read, the camera on the Zenfone Laser is nothing to be excited about.


----------



## AztecRefreshed (Dec 26, 2015)

nexus 5x.. Still like the nexus range.


----------



## f.aboulsaad (Dec 26, 2015)

cobras3 said:


> Sorry for spaming this thread. This should be a Christmas present for my girlfriend. Now she has a old galaxy s3 mini and I can't see this anymore because of this ugly plastic and this small and bad battery. That's why I was nervous, because I have only 3 days left.
> 
> So if you have any suggestion which smartphone I should buy for not more then 250€, then I will be very happy. It should have good performance, battery life and it should not be a plastic phone.
> I am very thankful for every kind of suggestion and Ideas. [emoji4]

Click to collapse



You can do a facelift for the s3 mini and install the golden nova cm12.1. It is pretty stable. I have already tried it on my own s3 mini and got a great battery life. You can even use it as a backup smartphone 
[emoji1] 
Merry Xmas 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## f.aboulsaad (Dec 26, 2015)

I am thinking of sticking to oneplus one for the time being .. I couldn't come across something that beats the price and functionality

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiier (Dec 26, 2015)

*What should I buy Meizu PRO 5 or Huawei Mate 8?*

Hi people from XDA,
I'm in a dilemma, I'm in china and I want to buy a new phone between this 3/4 the Meizu PRO 5, the Huawei Mate 7/8 and the OPPO R7 Plus.
I can get the Meizu PRO 5 64gb ROM, 4gb RAM for 430 Euros (Should I get the 4gb RAM version or with 3gb is enough? I don't mind about the storage)









The Mate 7 (32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) and Mate 8(32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) are the same price (460 euros) I don't know why.
















The OPPO R7 Plus (32gb ROM and 3gb RAM) for 460 euros.








So please guys tell me which one of those would be the best to buy, and If you know other interesting phones with a similar price that you think are better than the previous mentioned, don't doubt in recommending it.
Thanks a lot


----------



## teemo (Dec 26, 2015)

@Asiier
I love the design of mate 7/8, tried it here in Bangkok. Awesome device. But I ended up buying an oppo r7plus(f),  simply because I can put any android ROM on it. It's not locked the way most of the Chinese phones are. 
Did you check the price of mate in Europe or US? UK-ebay has it for £300(€400). 
If you live outside China, you should check if the radio has the correct bands for your place.


----------



## sha91 (Dec 26, 2015)

I use a Note3 and recently got to know of someone having a Note4 who wanted to push off.
Actually,was thinking of getting a Note5 or S6 in the event if i was going to move to another device.

But looking at the specs between Note3 and Note4 there isnt much difference.Both have 3GB of Ram and 32GB of internal memory.

You guys here,anyone that have used both this models should know the difference.
Kindly advice.

Sent from my SM-N920T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## f.aboulsaad (Dec 26, 2015)

obscuresword said:


> I think the Zenfone 2 (16GB storage/4GB of ram) is the better buy is it has more ram and a stronger GPU for $20 less. I believe the laser is $249 while the one I mentioned is $229. Unless you want faster auto focus and a removeable battery then I suggest going for the other.

Click to collapse



I am planning to buy a zenphone 2 
What are the variants 
How is the overall experience for you ( performance, fluidity, battery life, camera .. )


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajanm1 (Dec 26, 2015)

rajanm1 said:


> Anyone know of any phone which has:
> Front flash
> Rear fingerprint sensor
> Good battery life e.g more than 3500mah and preferably removable as well
> ...

Click to collapse



Might just get a honor 7 if there isn't a phone with all the above?

---------- Post added at 05:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




rajanm1 said:


> Anyone know of any phone which has:
> Front flash
> Rear fingerprint sensor
> Good battery life e.g more than 3500mah and preferably removable as well
> ...

Click to collapse



Or an elephone p8000


----------



## Planterz (Dec 26, 2015)

sha91 said:


> I use a Note3 and recently got to know of someone having a Note4 who wanted to push off.
> Actually,was thinking of getting a Note5 or S6 in the event if i was going to move to another device.
> 
> But looking at the specs between Note3 and Note4 there isnt much difference.Both have 3GB of Ram and 32GB of internal memory.
> ...

Click to collapse



The 4 obviously has the updated and more powerful processor and GPU, but the biggest difference between the Note 3 and 4 is the screen. Higher resolution, brighter, more accurate. One other thing, is the speaker is on the back. The one thing I don't like about my OnePlus One is the bottom firing speakers. I'd rather it was on the back (well, I'd much rather it had dual front-facing, but that's beside the point), for a more neutral sound that doesn't get muffled when watching videos or playing games. The Note 3 has the speaker on the bottom, but on the Note 4 it's on the back. Oh, and the camera on the Note 4 is better than the 3.


----------



## Asiier (Dec 26, 2015)

teemo said:


> @Asiier
> I love the design of mate 7/8, tried it here in Bangkok. Awesome device. But I ended up buying an oppo r7plus(f),  simply because I can put any android ROM on it. It's not locked the way most of the Chinese phones are.
> Did you check the price of mate in Europe or US? UK-ebay has it for £300(€400).
> If you live outside China, you should check if the radio has the correct bands for your place.

Click to collapse



I did think about the R7 Plus but the performance that showed in the reviews took it down from the my list, but If you tell me that it have some serious development behind it (which could should that performance problem) I'll reconsider the option of buying it. For now, I'll add it to the list.
And about the radio/bands, I have checked it and all of them have the ones that I new.


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 26, 2015)

I just got a 128gb Samsung evo plus micro SD card for my one m8, so my next phone will hopefully not be for a couple years  my 64gb lexar card will go in my new Lenovo yoga tab 3 10.1 I got for Xmas.


----------



## Zagomah (Dec 26, 2015)

Just got mot g. Next is nexus 6


----------



## obscuresword (Dec 26, 2015)

Planterz said:


> From what I've read, the camera on the Zenfone Laser is nothing to be excited about.

Click to collapse



Yeah. Literally, the one thing better is the slightly faster auto focus lol.

---------- Post added at 12:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




f.aboulsaad said:


> I am planning to buy a zenphone 2
> What are the variants
> How is the overall experience for you ( performance, fluidity, battery life, camera .. )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are so many variants of the Zenfone 2: http://www.gsmarena.com/results.php3?sQuickSearch=yes&sName=Zenfone+2. They so have the Zenfone Zoom and Selfie series as well. Some of these variants come with many types of storage/ram configurations too. Anyway, from my experience with the ZE551ML (16 GB storage/ 2GB of ram). I have to say the performance (despite the bloatware) is great. I've haven't experienced lag on it. The memory management is also pretty good too. I find the phone to be very fluid. Gaming is great on it. Also what's great is that Asus's rom allows you to move some apps to the sd card. The battery life is nothing to write home about. If you don't use the phone heavy it should give you around a day. The camera can pull off some good shots, however, you will have to become accustomed to the manual mode. From what I read on the other versions with snapdragon SOCs you get slightly better battery life (like 3-4 hours more), but then you sacrifice a lot of the performance.


----------



## Waleedaligomaa (Dec 26, 2015)

guys i have got a G4 which isnt unlockable and am offered nexus 6 or note 4 edge for exchange shall i go for it or stick to my phone? 

why ?


----------



## zelendel (Dec 26, 2015)

Waleedaligomaa said:


> guys i have got a G4 which isnt unlockable and am offered nexus 6 or note 4 edge for exchange shall i go for it or stick to my phone?
> 
> why ?

Click to collapse



If your worried about custom roms the  go for the nexus 6. If custom features (some call gimmicks)  for the s6. It all depends on how much development you want and if you can live without a micro sdcard


----------



## Waleedaligomaa (Dec 27, 2015)

zelendel said:


> If your worried about custom roms the  go for the nexus 6. If custom features (some call gimmicks)  for the s6. It all depends on how much development you want and if you can live without a micro sdcard

Click to collapse



camera ,, battery ,, chipset (805 vs 808 ) |?!


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 27, 2015)

The camera is probably better on your g4, I could be wrong. But the GPU is said to be better on the nexus 6 sd805, compared the one in the sd808. Gaming is probably better on the nexus.


----------



## chowhk (Dec 28, 2015)

got my lumia 950 today


----------



## Awesome Balaji (Dec 28, 2015)

Nexus 6P


----------



## SirVer (Dec 28, 2015)

*Dual SIM Active phone*

My dad is pretty dependant on dual SIM Active phones, and I'm looking for one to replace his One M7 (he wants a bigger screen). When I say dual active, I mean that it should be able to give a call waiting tone if I receive a call on one SIM when already on a call on the other, and I should be able to switch to the other one if I want. And no, smart standby does NOT qualify, since he uses SIMs from 2 different countries, and roaming charges would be too high (don't understand it myself, but he does have experience with these things so he probably knows what he's talking about).
I've searched the net countless times, but it seems that nobody can agree on exactly which phones are dual active. Specsheet sites were no help. By asking around retail stores, I've generally been pointed in the direction of the Huawei G8 and P8. If I find nothing else, I'll probably go for the P8.

Requirements:

3 GB RAM (can do with 2, but only as a last resort)
5.2 - 5.7" screen (NO 6")
A processor as good as or better than the M7's (SD 600)
A good camera (nothing spectacular is needed)

I have a price range, but I'd like suggestions regardless of price. Also, I'd only go for Samsung as a last resort, as he won't want to tweak anything, and Touchwiz without tweaking only became bearable with the 2015 devices, IMO.

Thanks in advance,
SirVer


----------



## Umar.Farooq (Dec 29, 2015)

*Nexus 6P!*

Well, I'd love to choose / buy the Nexus 6P. That's because i absolutely loved this device when it came out and also when i started watching it's reviews all over the YouTube. I don't have enough budget to buy it, but I'd love to if i had enough money!


----------



## SigmundDroid (Dec 29, 2015)

SirVer said:


> dual SIM Active phoneSirVer

Click to collapse



Same thing here but there is more to it:

1. Dual SIM, standby would by good enough
2. slot for memory cards (not that "hybrid" stuff to be used as SIM or memory)

3. Big battery (ever since I had a ZeroLemon for my S3, I would love to have again the runtimes of close to a week)
4. removable battery

5. FullHD screen (that should be easy nowadays)
6. no more than 5.5"

7. good support / ROM (like CM)

8. cheap (had a Note 3, switched to Jiayu S3 and wonder why I should spend more than 200€ ever again for a phone, let alone 500)

One candidate would be the Oukitel K6000 Premium but I am afraid it fails points 2 and 7.  Well, we will see.


----------



## cobras3 (Dec 29, 2015)

Bought a Huawei P8 Lite fo my girl. She is happy and I am much happier 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Master Melab (Dec 30, 2015)

Master Melab said:


> Does anyone know of any smartphone's whose bootloaders are NOT signature checked by the boot ROM? Plenty of devices used to do this, but now I can't get a clear answer?

Click to collapse



Anyone?


----------



## WooperZ (Dec 30, 2015)

Definitely a nexus device (I'm rocking a note 3 right now with the resurrection remix 6.0.1 rom). Also, first post on my new account =D


----------



## balsam8788 (Dec 30, 2015)

Note 3 SM-N9005 is good smartphone


----------



## IAmLucky (Dec 30, 2015)

balsam8788 said:


> Note 3 SM-N9005 is good smartphone

Click to collapse



would offer you to go on nexus 6 instead, because of that screen + performance + Huge price drop so it is cheap as dirt.


----------



## wiswis (Dec 30, 2015)

What's the advantage the g4 has over the g3? I currently have a nexus 4 and the only thing making me want the g4 is the fact that it's newer and the leather back. Is it true that the g3 has better battery?


----------



## col1a1 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hoping to get my first Nexus device (either 6 or 5x) this summer after only ever having owned Samsung and HTC devices. Super excited!


----------



## emzero (Dec 31, 2015)

I love my Nexus 5, I hated all my Samsung ones so I'll stick with Nexus. Hopefully a 6P =P


----------



## 64sizzler (Dec 31, 2015)

I've got an upgrade due end of February... haven't even started to look at what to get next, currently have LG G2 D802 (rooted)


----------



## SirVer (Dec 31, 2015)

wiswis said:


> What's the advantage the g4 has over the g3? I currently have a nexus 4 and the only thing making me want the g4 is the fact that it's newer and the leather back. Is it true that the g3 has better battery?

Click to collapse



Apart from camera and processor, no meaningful difference. And AFAIK, it has the same 3000 mAh battery, so if you want a proper upgrade, I'd advise you to look somewhere else.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## roncad (Dec 31, 2015)

*Phone shopping*

Hello all, I want to check with the experts before buying a second phone. What I am looking for is a second phone that I can root, load a custom rom and use it as my hotspot. I am currently on the Sprint LTE network. I do have a spare phone ( HTC One Max ) but with the research Ive done on the Max, Im not sure if it can be done easily plus the phone is huge ( partly why I went smaller). So my question is, what Sprint phone, the size of my S6, not new, but on the LTE network that would be able to be had fairly cheap, that I can root after activation and use for my hotspot ? Any suggestions would help me in my shopping spree.


----------



## baris1919 (Dec 31, 2015)

lg. for fast updating


----------



## dinu121 (Dec 31, 2015)

*I want new  mobile under 12000 INR*

some quick requriments
1.Ram 2 Or 3 gb
2.Rom 16 or 16+gb
3.Screen 5.5 Or 5.5+
4.Procesor must fast for hige game


----------



## roncad (Dec 31, 2015)

baris1919 said:


> lg. for fast updating

Click to collapse



Any particular Lg ? Going to start looking on ebay today or tomorrow.


----------



## baris1919 (Dec 31, 2015)

roncad said:


> Any particular Lg ? Going to start looking on ebay today or tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Maybe -g4

LG-D855 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## s8freak (Dec 31, 2015)

OPX just came in while I was on a mini vacation and I just got home last night. 
Charged it and powered it up and so far it's a really cool device but I haven't had a lot of time to dig  into it or even root it. 
Plus I'm pretty busy the next couple days so I probably won't root it or even use it till Monday or so. 
I might just pop the sim card in and just use it like my S6E Plus 

"And on that bombshell..."
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Dec 31, 2015)

roncad said:


> Hello all, I want to check with the experts before buying a second phone. What I am looking for is a second phone that I can root, load a custom rom and use it as my hotspot. I am currently on the Sprint LTE network. I do have a spare phone ( HTC One Max ) but with the research Ive done on the Max, Im not sure if it can be done easily plus the phone is huge ( partly why I went smaller). So my question is, what Sprint phone, the size of my S6, not new, but on the LTE network that would be able to be had fairly cheap, that I can root after activation and use for my hotspot ? Any suggestions would help me in my shopping spree.

Click to collapse



I do the same thing. Used to do it with my Galaxy Light (a small, cheap T-Mobile phone), but I hulk-smashed it, and use an S4 now, alongside my OnePlus One. I'd prefer something smaller for this purpose, but the S4 is obviously the better phone.

And that's what I'd recommend for you. A Galaxy S3 or S4 (depending on how much you want to spend). Find one of Swappa that's not too banged up, and buy a couple new batteries off eBay. Glancing at Swappa I see good-mint S3s for about $85-110 and S4s for $150 depending on the seller. An S4 Mini would be even better for this purpose, IMO, given its small size, but there's going to be a lot less development for it. An Optimus G would work, but I'd recommend getting a Samsung over that, or other old/cheap Sprint offerings. The reasons are that newer cheap offerings will be inferior plus you'll have the familiarity of Samsung. 

The main reason though is the battery. Running your phone as a hotspot is hell on the battery, especially if you're using Fabio Grasso's Wifi Tether app to bypass Sprint's provisioning. I've found that that app takes a ton of energy (I don't know if it's processing power or just the juice to broadcast) and your phone will get really hot. For some reason, native tethering doesn't cause such a strain, although it still makes the phone warm. Anyway, if you run the hotspot 24/7, you'll burn through a battery every few months or so (it'll get puffy) and need to get a new one. But ~$10 every 3-6 months is a small price to pay for what you're saving from it. Something with a sealed battery is a bad choice for running a hotspot.


----------



## wiswis (Jan 1, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Apart from camera and processor, no meaningful difference. And AFAIK, it has the same 3000 mAh battery, so if you want a proper upgrade, I'd advise you to look somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What do you recommended?


----------



## SirVer (Jan 1, 2016)

wiswis said:


> What do you recommended?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you're looking for and what you already have. If you currently use a G3, I don't see any reason to upgrade unless you want a fingerprint sensor. If you do, then I'd probably suggest a Nexus or an Xperia Z5 (if you don't mind the SD810). If you don't, and you still want an upgrade, the G4, Moto X Style, and  Moto X Force (aka Droid Turbo 2) make for good incremental upgrades.


----------



## donthorin (Jan 1, 2016)

Heard lots of goodies about the Nexus P, but thinking moar along the S6...


----------



## Xdalex01 (Jan 1, 2016)

wiswis said:


> What's the advantage the g4 has over the g3? I currently have a nexus 4 and the only thing making me want the g4 is the fact that it's newer and the leather back. Is it true that the g3 has better battery?

Click to collapse



It has a smoother software and a better camera (one of the best in the market).


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 2, 2016)

hey guys,
was finding a phone that was sub-250 singapore dollars (go convert the currency to your local currency if you bother to help me) which has 1. good stock software/good support here on xda as I am going to be using my current phone to learn how to build rom and that new phone as my daily driver, aka i wont be tampering around with it much. 2. decent battery and 3. decent camera. musn't be the best, but decent.


----------



## throwaway-throwaway (Jan 2, 2016)

the fairphone 2 seems nice...


----------



## Arunabh (Jan 2, 2016)

Hey guys.
I broke the screen on my nexus 6 and now I'm in the hunt for a new phone.

I'll still be keeping the nexus 6 for other stuff BTW.

I have a few options and I've narrowed it down to these 4. Help me choose!

1. Nexus 5x-because I'll be keeping the 6 mainly and its cheap.
2.s6 edge (I have no idea why this is even an option but yeah why not?)
3.oneplus 2
4. Nexus 6p - which I know Is the best option here and I even wanna buy it and I can afford it but just that I'll have two large nexus devices. Thought that'd be a little boring!

Yelp!


----------



## Super.Man (Jan 2, 2016)

Nexus 6p probably


----------



## shimp208 (Jan 2, 2016)

Arunabh said:


> Hey guys.
> I broke the screen on my nexus 6 and now I'm in the hunt for a new phone.
> 
> I'll still be keeping the nexus 6 for other stuff BTW.
> ...

Click to collapse



Offering my two cents for what it's worth having used the 5X as my daily phone now it really is a phenomenal device perfect size as well.  Nexus 6P is great as well if you want your daily non cracked phone to have the large display your used to.  One of my friends has the S6 Edge also a beautiful device only small downside is if you not careful you can chip the rounded over screen fairly easily which he did.  Again just my two cents .


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 3, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> hey guys,
> was finding a phone that was sub-250 singapore dollars (go convert the currency to your local currency if you bother to help me) which has 1. good stock software/good support here on xda as I am going to be using my current phone to learn how to build rom and that new phone as my daily driver, aka i wont be tampering around with it much. 2. decent battery and 3. decent camera. musn't be the best, but decent.

Click to collapse



Bump, my budget is 180usd I helped you guys to convert. Also don't suggest me Motorola devices its hard to find the moto g and e here. So any other suggestion?


----------



## Betegreuh (Jan 3, 2016)

Finally bought a new LG G3 for 300 EUR and I'm very happy with it. The phone isn't rooted yet, I'm waiting for official Marshmallow


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 3, 2016)

Betegreuh said:


> Finally bought a new LG G3 for 300 EUR and I'm very happy with it. The phone isn't rooted yet, I'm waiting for official Marshmallow

Click to collapse



nice, is it 3gb ram version?

was thinking to buy in summer for 375 eur 3gb version. But then saw that new nexus is comming out, so i will wait now samsung s7, so peices for nexus 6p should drop and i will just grab nexus 6p haha


----------



## Betegreuh (Jan 3, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> nice, is it 3gb ram version?
> 
> was thinking to buy in summer for 375 eur 3gb version. But then saw that new nexus is comming out, so i will wait now samsung s7, so peices for nexus 6p should drop and i will just grab nexus 6p haha

Click to collapse



No, I bought the 2GB version. But it's smooth anyway : last day about 10 apps were opened and I didn't noticed any lag. I was surprised when I opened Recents


----------



## FunThomas76 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi,
i want to buy a new tablet. My old onda v972 is always too slow now 
I want to pay about 200€ and it should give at least the specs of the onda 

quadcore processor or better, 2GB Ram or more, 16 GB Flash or more, sd card slot, usb slot, maybe microphone + camera for skype
8" -10.x" full-hd resolution or better
good custom rom support (maybe CM + TWRP + ROOT)
gps not needed, bluetooth would be nice and hardwarebuttons for volume would also be nice 

i and my children are using it for casual games, watching videos, browsing through the web ...
What can i buy ?

thanx in advise,
Thomas


----------



## wiswis (Jan 4, 2016)

Any recommendations for phones that work out of the box like an iPhone?


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 4, 2016)

wiswis said:


> Any recommendations for phones that work out of the box like an iPhone?

Click to collapse



Xperia Z5 compact or Nexus 5x (iPhone 6s) and  Nexus 6p (iPhone 6s+)

---------- Post added at 07:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 PM ----------




FunThomas76 said:


> Hi,
> i want to buy a new tablet. My old onda v972 is always too slow now
> I want to pay about 200€ and it should give at least the specs of the onda
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nvidia shield tablet k1. I think it's around 200 euros but not sure.


----------



## superspletti (Jan 4, 2016)

Lenovo Tab 2 A10 - 70F. 
I bought it for my wife to xmas. 
The screen is very nice, the sound also. 
Look here 
w_w_w.cnet.com/products/lenovo-tab-2-a10-70/

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey, 
Cam you guys suggest a phone which is sub-180usd, not Motorola since it has bad support in my country, has at least 4 hours screen on time on average usage untweaked, and is a quad-core and has lte support?
Thanks,
Limjh16 (this is a bump of prev post)


----------



## luetage (Jan 4, 2016)

Probably a nexus, I'll wait what comes out this year.


----------



## osrdek (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm currently looking at the Elephone P7000. It seems really nice.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 4, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Hey,
> Cam you guys suggest a phone which is sub-180usd, not Motorola since it has bad support in my country, has at least 4 hours screen on time on average usage untweaked, and is a quad-core and has lte support?
> Thanks,
> Limjh16 (this is a bump of prev post)

Click to collapse



You can get the Wileyfox Swift for less than $200 from the UK, though it's much cheaper on Souq.com UAE. Of course, it's got an SD615, so if you're against that or octa cores, I would suggest the Xperia ZR (C5503, not C5502); uses a SD S4, but it still ran 5.1 pretty smoothly, and has NFC, which the Swift doesn't. However, it's display (4.5") is only 720p (low by today's standards), and pretty fragile. You could also try the Z (C6603), which is exactly the same except for the 5" 1080p display, glass back and slightly bigger battery (almost negligible). If battery is a concern and you want to be able to switch 'em out, ZR is for you.
Also, try using GSMarena's phone finder, without the price specified, find one you like, and look for deals online. Worked wonders for me when I was on a budget.


----------



## limjh16 (Jan 4, 2016)

SirVer said:


> You can get the Wileyfox Swift for less than $200 from the UK, though it's much cheaper on Souq.com UAE. Of course, it's got an SD615, so if you're against that or octa cores, I would suggest the Xperia ZR (C5503, not C5502); uses a SD S4, but it still ran 5.1 pretty smoothly, and has NFC, which the Swift doesn't. However, it's display (4.5") is only 720p (low by today's standards), and pretty fragile. You could also try the Z (C6603), which is exactly the same except for the 5" 1080p display, glass back and slightly bigger battery (almost negligible). If battery is a concern and you want to be able to switch 'em out, ZR is for you.
> Also, try using GSMarena's phone finder, without the price specified, find one you like, and look for deals online. Worked wonders for me when I was on a budget.

Click to collapse



Alright, thanjs for your replies even though i dont kmow if the first 2 were directed at me. Ill waiy for some nexud leaks of some sort and theb decide.







luetage said:


> Probably a nexus, I'll wait what comes out this year.

Click to collapse











osrdek said:


> I'm currently looking at the Elephone P7000. It seems really nice.

Click to collapse


----------



## chandu72 (Jan 5, 2016)

I just buy my new Xiaomi. Redmi 2 Prime..


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 5, 2016)

chandu72 said:


> I just buy my new Xiaomi. Redmi 2 Prime..

Click to collapse



how is it?


----------



## gimli4711 (Jan 5, 2016)

Waiting for the 2016 lienup of phones. Snapdragon 820 it must be


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 5, 2016)

gimli4711 said:


> Waiting for the 2016 lienup of phones. Snapdragon 820 it must be

Click to collapse



Me too, I hope it doesn't have overheating issues like the SD 810...


----------



## pvskskumar (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm with n6P. I don't think any upgrade needed . but as a backup I prefer moto turbo 2 (us)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel377 (Jan 6, 2016)

lg v10
?

 Sent from my LG-D802 using XDA Forums Pro.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 6, 2016)

gimli4711 said:


> Waiting for the 2016 lienup of phones. Snapdragon 820 it must be

Click to collapse



LeTv released le tv max pro phone with snapdragon 820 yestarday. Poor sammy, if this chip is successful, letv will sell phones like hot cakes. LeTv is a rabbit.


----------



## Arun1314 (Jan 6, 2016)

Letv Le Max Pro looks like a winner hope they make a version for U.S.A./ International version got to have it.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 6, 2016)

if sd820 will not be fail like sd810 samsung will release it. LeTv is a rabbit, it will now test sd820 and will let sammy choose release or not so yeah.  In the usa phone would cost like 100$ while in europe it would go for 500$... As always europe is in a tax shell...


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

guys help me to find a devi e which should be not more that 5.2 inch,should contain processor better than sd 801 or equivalent,ram should be 3 gb or more,looks are priority,should be slim and sleek...
price should not be more than 300usd

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## lukfar (Jan 6, 2016)

Good choice is Lenovo VIBE P1 Dual SIM. Great performance and very long battery life for good price.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 6, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> guys help me to find a devi e which should be not more that 5.2 inch,should contain processor better than sd 801 or equivalent,ram should be 3 gb or more,looks are priority,should be slim and sleek...
> price should not be more than 300usd
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know you said 5.2 inch, but the LG G3 ticks all the other boxes, and its screen to body ratio ensures that it's not too big or hard to handle. I switched from a 4.5 inch Xperia ZR to the G3, and it took me only a day or so to adjust.
If you're dead set on that size, maybe consider the One Plus X? And maybe the Huawei Honor 7 (don't remember the screen size on that one, but I think it's 5.2); it has an outdated GPU, so games might suffer, but general users seem to have no problem with gaming on it, so it's a toss up.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 6, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I know you said 5.2 inch, but the LG G3 ticks all the other boxes, and its screen to body ratio ensures that it's not too big or hard to handle. I switched from a 4.5 inch Xperia ZR to the G3, and it took me only a day or so to adjust.
> If you're dead set on that size, maybe consider the One Plus X? And maybe the Huawei Honor 7 (don't remember the screen size on that one, but I think it's 5.2); it has an outdated GPU, so games might suffer, but general users seem to have no problem with gaming on it, so it's a toss up.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thaks bro...
i was already thinking of oneplus x and now i am confirmed with that...
but one thing what u think which has better camera,performance between buawei and oneplus x?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## takisspanos (Jan 6, 2016)

I buy the Huawei Mate S From China, I hope to receive it in next  20 days.


----------



## Kenfary72 (Jan 6, 2016)

One pluse one *-*


----------



## s8freak (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm really impressed with my OPX it's a great device for the amount of money I spent like $260 with a Sandstone case.  Very snappy phone decent camera, amoled screen, ex SD card and development is starting to roll.  Go figure huh?  Good phone. 

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my E1005 Rockin Resurrection Remix Rom


----------



## mumutum (Jan 6, 2016)

I also need a suggestion guys.
I ve been f***ed once; by ZTE V5 Pro which was bought through Aliexpress that came with a faulty battery. 
I need a reliable phone that has a CM version built for it under $250. 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Jan 6, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I'm really impressed with my OPX it's a great device for the amount of money I spent like $260 with a Sandstone case.  Very snappy phone decent camera, amoled screen, ex SD card and development is starting to roll.  Go figure huh?  Good phone.
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my E1005 Rockin Resurrection Remix Rom

Click to collapse



possible name change again ??


----------



## s8freak (Jan 6, 2016)

reyscott1968 said:


> possible name change again ??

Click to collapse



Nah I'm a Sammy fanboy this is my backup.  It's nowhere near the phone my S6Edge Plus is. 

"And on that bombshell!" 
Sent from my E1005 Rockin Resurrection Remix Rom


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 7, 2016)

mumutum said:


> I also need a suggestion guys.
> I ve been f***ed once; by ZTE V5 Pro which was bought through Aliexpress that came with a faulty battery.
> I need a reliable phone that has a CM version built for it under $250.
> Any help is much appreciated.

Click to collapse



OnePlus X, Zenfone 2, LG G3. I can't seem to find the specs for your phone so I couldn't give a list that closely matched it.


----------



## blandead (Jan 7, 2016)

Get the new Google nexus! 

Sent from my unknown using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## maddhatteroo7 (Jan 7, 2016)

*[Q] Suggestions for a phone?*

Looking for suggestions for a new phone with the following:

- Multiple LTE bands readily available to use within the US and Europe
- Micro SD slot available
- Preferably a removable battery even though most don't have them now

I was ready to purchase a Moto X Pure (XT1575) but with me living abroad and trying to have my phone sent to a business that would forward it to me seems impossible with Motorola. I've had enough with their customer service and can't rely on anyone state side to ship it to me, so I'm not going to give Motorola my hard earned cash. If anyone has any good suggestions for a phone that meets this criteria I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 7, 2016)

Note 4. Find a T-Mobile version, and it'll have all of North America's GSM (T-Mobile and AT&T)  bands and most (not band 20, which the Moto X doesn't have either) of Europe's. Poke around eBay and I'm sure you can find a seller that'll ship to Europe

The new Nexus 6P would work too (again though, no band 20). No microSD slot, but the 64 or 128gb version should certainly suffice, unless you expect to be swapping SD cards (FYI, the apps-to-SD function of 6.0 is broken when you remove the card).


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Note 4. Find a T-Mobile version, and it'll have all of North America's GSM (T-Mobile and AT&T)  bands and most (not band 20, which the Moto X doesn't have either) of Europe's. Poke around eBay and I'm sure you can find a seller that'll ship to Europe
> 
> The new Nexus 6P would work too (again though, no band 20). No microSD slot, but the 64 or 128gb version should certainly suffice, unless you expect to be swapping SD cards (FYI, the apps-to-SD function of 6.0 is broken when you remove the card).

Click to collapse



agree.  Note 4 is still very good for those who want removal battery and extSD card.  Im on M9 which is  good,but I do miss the removal battery option.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 8, 2016)

Need suggestion LG G3 Droid Turbo or Droid Maxx 2 These phones are cheap and are the ones I'm looking to replace my note 4


----------



## SirVer (Jan 8, 2016)

doubledragon5 said:


> Need suggestion LG G3 Droid Turbo or Droid Maxx 2 These phones are cheap and are the ones I'm looking to replace my note 4

Click to collapse



When the G3 and Droid Turbo are alternatives, don't go for the Droid Maxx 2, since it's a mid ranger. My suggestion would be the Turbo, since it's got the SD805, Active Display, near-AOSP, and from what I've heard, it's also more durable than average. You can't go wrong with either of them, though (as long as it's the 3 GB RAM version of the G3).

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 8, 2016)

SirVer said:


> When the G3 and Droid Turbo are alternatives, don't go for the Droid Maxx 2, since it's a mid ranger. My suggestion would be the Turbo, since it's got the SD805, Active Display, near-AOSP, and from what I've heard, it's also more durable than average. You can't go wrong with either of them, though (as long as it's the 3 GB RAM version of the G3).
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks gettting the trubo...


----------



## Chahid5 (Jan 8, 2016)

Lg v10 amazing phone


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2016)

doubledragon5 said:


> Need suggestion LG G3 Droid Turbo or Droid Maxx 2 These phones are cheap and are the ones I'm looking to replace my note 4

Click to collapse



The Droid Turbo is a lateral move from the Note 4 (same processor/RAM), and the other 2 are downgrades/steps back. I'll assume you broke/lost your Note 4, because none of those would be considered upgrades.


----------



## eric2 (Jan 8, 2016)

mumutum said:


> I also need a suggestion guys.
> I ve been f***ed once; by ZTE V5 Pro which was bought through Aliexpress that came with a faulty battery.
> I need a reliable phone that has a CM version built for it under $250.
> Any help is much appreciated.

Click to collapse



How about a Nexus phone?


----------



## SirVer (Jan 8, 2016)

mumutum said:


> I also need a suggestion guys.
> I ve been f***ed once; by ZTE V5 Pro which was bought through Aliexpress that came with a faulty battery.
> I need a reliable phone that has a CM version built for it under $250.
> Any help is much appreciated.

Click to collapse




eric2 said:


> How about a Nexus phone?

Click to collapse



Seconded; Nexus 6 is easily available for under $250, great choice as long as you can do without the SD card and fingerprint sensor. If you do need those things, check out the Elephone Vowney Lite, it's available for $240 preorder on GeekBuying: http://m.geekbuying.com/item/-HK-St...-Touch-ID-Hotknot-4000mAh---Black-355345.html
Of course, it's a MediaTek, so immediate negative points, but Elephone may very well release sources for this one like with the P8000, and it's very difficult to get bang for buck like this elsewhere.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumutum (Jan 8, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Seconded; Nexus 6 is easily available for under $250, great choice as long as you can do without the SD card and fingerprint sensor. If you do need those things, check out the Elephone Vowney Lite, it's available for $240 preorder on GeekBuying: http://m.geekbuying.com/item/-HK-St...-Touch-ID-Hotknot-4000mAh---Black-355345.html
> Of course, it's a MediaTek, so immediate negative points, but Elephone may very well release sources for this one like with the P8000, and it's very difficult to get bang for buck like this elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 sounds good. I will try to check how can i buy it in Denmark. Also I have been thinking of this phone: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...0-Screen-4G-FDD-LTE-MTK6735p/32574380343.html


----------



## SirVer (Jan 8, 2016)

mumutum said:


> Nexus 6 sounds good. I will try to check how can i buy it in Denmark. Also I have been thinking of this phone: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Orig...0-Screen-4G-FDD-LTE-MTK6735p/32574380343.html

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem to have anything going for it other than the battery and build... I would kill to see something like that with better processor/RAM and camera, though.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuF0_27 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,
Im looking for a new smartphone (currently have a samsumg galaxy s3 mini) and im dont wanna pay more 350€
I want at least 3GB of RAM, FullHD, 5"-5.5" with android 6.0 now or in a near future update
 any recommendations?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 8, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for a new smartphone (currently have a samsumg galaxy s3 mini) and im dont wanna pay more 350€
> I want at least 3GB of RAM, FullHD, 5"-5.5" with android 6.0 now or in a near future update
> any recommendations?

Click to collapse



OnePlus One or 2, LG G3 (custom ROMs) or G4 (factory ROM), Asus Zenfone 2. It all depends on what other features you'd like.


----------



## RuF0_27 (Jan 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> OnePlus One or 2, LG G3 (custom ROMs) or G4 (factory ROM), Asus Zenfone 2. It all depends on what other features you'd like.

Click to collapse



Thanks for answer

I saw zenfone 2 forums and seems like a lot of people are having problems, also saw that lg g4 has awesome specs and i will consider buying it but cant find it under 400 

Enviado desde mi GT-I8190 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jan 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Droid Turbo is a lateral move from the Note 4 (same processor/RAM), and the other 2 are downgrades/steps back. I'll assume you broke/lost your Note 4, because none of those would be considered upgrades.

Click to collapse



Broke my note 4... I ended up getting the LG G3 because of the extra storage and a better camera, as I do take a lot of pitures.... I'ts ok if It is a downgrade as I don't do any thing of importance that requires a faster processor.... Just watch a few youtube videos and surf the web, plus take pictures... If I find I do not like the phone, then I will have no problem sending it back for something else....


----------



## chandu72 (Jan 9, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> how is it?

Click to collapse



I got everything that i want in my phone..  at this 7k cheapest price.... yippee??


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 9, 2016)

chandu72 said:


> I got everything that i want in my phone..  at this 7k cheapest price.... yippee??

Click to collapse



what is 7k ? is it a phone model?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi,
> Im looking for a new smartphone (currently have a samsumg galaxy s3 mini) and im dont wanna pay more 350€
> I want at least 3GB of RAM, FullHD, 5"-5.5" with android 6.0 now or in a near future update
> any recommendations?

Click to collapse



oneplus x,lg g3,letv le one pro,oneplus one,xiaomi mi4,huawei honor 7,asus zenfone 2,letv le 1s...
now u should select one of them...
[emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## bigCrash (Jan 9, 2016)

*lg g4, oneplus 2, nexus 5x, fairphone neeeeeed advice*

Hey,
i need a new smartphone. My current one is a Huawei G700 and the previous one was a galaxy s (galaxysmtd).

My dream smartphone would have a good custom rom support (for like 4 years?) (just like my galaxy s, the g700 was a catastrophe), good repairability (!) (at least the battery and spare parts should be available), dual SIM (not essential) and a Screen size between 4,8" and 5,3".
The smartphone shall live at least 3 years, better 4. This is impossible with my g700, because of no custom rom support  The galaxy s died unfortunately.

My current selection includes following phones:
Nexus 5x (nice custom rom support, 7/10 ifixit, spare parts??)
Oneplus 2 (nice custom rom support, 7/10 ifixit, spare parts??)
LG g4 (custom rom support???, 8/10 ifixit, sd card slot and well equipped)
Fairphone 2 (custom rom support?? , perfect repairability)

This is just my selection and i can't decide. Maybe somebody can comment on the custom rom support of the lg g4. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand im open to suggestions!
Thanks!
bigCrash


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

bigCrash said:


> Hey,
> i need a new smartphone. My current one is a Huawei G700 and the previous one was a galaxy s (galaxysmtd).
> 
> My dream smartphone would have a good custom rom support (for like 4 years?) (just like my galaxy s, the g700 was a catastrophe), good repairability (!) (at least the battery and spare parts should be available), dual SIM (not essential) and a Screen size between 4,8" and 5,3".
> ...

Click to collapse



go with lg g4...
best above the all...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> go with lg g4...
> best above the all...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



nice custom roms support too...
like cm,blisspop etc...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## EdwardSmith36 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, I just made a purchase on iPhone 5s & I'm happy with its unique features & it's classy look.


----------



## sylvain15250 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi guys, I need some advice please 

I am looking to buy a sub-$150 "backup" phone and can't decide which one to buy...
Ideally, the phone would meet the following requirements:
-At least 5" screen
-Good value for money (specs-wise)
-Good custom roms support (big developer community, I would like to try different roms (AOSP and custom roms) and ideally be able to install Android Marshmallow sooner or later)
-Budget: around $150-160
-Good performance

So far, I ended up with these models:
New:
-Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 Prime
-Meizu M2 Note
-Lenovo K3 Note 
-LeTV 1S
Used:
-Nexus 5
-LG G2

Any thoughts? Should I go for the Nexus or LG even if they have been released a couple of years ago, is there any other option available?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 9, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Hi guys, I need some advice please
> 
> I am looking to buy a sub-$150 "backup" phone and can't decide which one to buy...
> Ideally, the phone would meet the following requirements:
> ...

Click to collapse



infocus m810

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 9, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Hi guys, I need some advice please
> 
> I am looking to buy a sub-$150 "backup" phone and can't decide which one to buy...
> Ideally, the phone would meet the following requirements:
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the Wileyfox Swift? It was made for the UK (and some other markets), so you'd have to check LTE bands and stuff, but it seems pretty decent for the price (I considered its older brother, the Storm, a while ago). It comes to about USD 180 if you get it off Amazon UK, but Souq UAE has it for a little over USD 135, so you can use the remaining to have it forwarded through SnS or something, if they don't deliver internationally. Doesn't really compare with some of the ones on your list, but since you want to try ROMs, you might appreciate a Snapdragon device, since they're easier to flash and unbrick. Only downside that I can see is the small battery and lack of NFC, but if that's not a problem for you...
Doesn't have a whole lot of ROMs yet, since it was released only a few months ago, but it runs Cyanogen, so you'll definitely get Cyanogen Marshmallow, and almost certainly CM13 as well. Personally, I think it's rather promising that it has it's own XDA subforum, while most of the other budget phones I've researched don't.

EDIT: Forgot to mention, Yu Yureka/Yureka Plus. Only available in India, but packs a bit more power for about the same price, so probably worth the forwarding costs. Most notably, unlocking the bootloader doesn't void the warranty, always a plus, though the OTAs are prone to breaking it (KK to L transition, anyway). And it would probably be hard to repair if you don't live in India.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvain15250 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for these two anwers.  all of the three devices look pretty decent for the price but I can't help thinking about the reliability of these brands, hence these smartphones... I forgot to mention that I would prefer to buy a phone from a more widely known brand such as the one quoted in my first message.

Actually, I think that the main requirement would be: best bang for buck for approx $160.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 9, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Thanks for these two anwers.  all of the three devices look pretty decent for the price but I can't help thinking about the reliability of these brands, hence these smartphones... I forgot to mention that I would prefer to buy a phone from a more widely known brand such as the one quoted in my first message.
> 
> Actually, I think that the main requirement would be: best bang for buck for approx $160.

Click to collapse



Well, then I guess you should pick whichever one of those you listed has better service where you live, 'cause the more reputable brands don't have any bang for buck devices (excepting maybe the first two Moro G's, depending on how much they go for now that they're outdated) in that price range, unless it's running a MediaTek, which in turn is not very good for dev stuff. In case it's relevant, the Wilefox one comes with a really good warranty policy: 2 or 3 years, and an additional £10 a year will get you free display replacements.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## salutcemoi (Jan 9, 2016)

Currently have the S5

If the S7 does have waterproofing and micro SD as rumored then it's my next phone


----------



## pluckett (Jan 9, 2016)

I've considered importing the moto force (droid 2 in the US locked to Verizon). Great battery, great specs, and a shatterproof screen. Only thing missing is the waterproofing, not sure why the decision was made to leave that out.


----------



## Blahages (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking for any suggestions, I'm considering upgrading from my Galaxy SIII (Verizon) soon. It's served me well for 3.5 years, and still would be if I hadn't made the stupid mistake of not thinking about the fact that Verizon had probably fixed the bug in the boot loader that allowed it to get unlocked soon after I got it. Has been running 5.1, then I updated to Marshmallow recently. Had been having an issue for a while which I wasn't sure if was a software or Mobile network issue (Streaming Pandora over Mobile didn't work, progressed through different roms, different Android versions) so I reverted to Stock to do some testing and found out that I am now locked down to a buggy and laggy 4.4.2.

Anyway, I could complain for hours, but I'll stop myself there.  

I'm looking for something that is almost non-existent I think. 

Basically, my requirements are that I need a phone that has an unlocked, unlockable, or bypassable bootloader so I can install or compile custom roms like CM, AOSP, etc if so so choose. I'm not against playing with the carrier stock Android, but I don't want to be locked down to that. I also don't want a phone that is larger overall than the LG G4 or similar. Basically, I don't want a phone that is the size of the Nexus 6P or the LG V10.  They also need to work on either Verizon or T-Mobile. My current network is Verizon, but I'm not totally against switching.

I also would GREATLY prefer a user-serviceable/replaceable battery and a MicroSD card slot, as well as a fairly good camera, but as long as it's better than my GS3's camera I may be okay with that. These aren't deal-breakers, but they are a huge plus for me.

I know those aren't a lot of requirements but they are hard to come by anymore.

I don't do a lot of device intensive things to warrant the latest and greatest hardware. Obviously I'm not against newer or better hardware, but I don't care if it has 6 or 8 cores, more than 3GB RAM, or things like that. I also don't have a huge amount of screen time during the day, maybe 2-3 hours on average in a day, although it can be a lot higher in some cases. I would like it to easily handle that amount of screen time (plus more if I wanted to say watch a movie or something on it at times). I'm also connected to WIFI 80% of the day.  I don't care about a finger print sensor or most of the fancy things like that.

From my research, it looks like I'm stuck with the following devices as options.

*Nexus 5 *- Doesn't appear too much better overall in specs than my current phone, and no removable battery/memory card

*Nexus 5X* - I don't have a way currently of seeing this in person, which I really would like to do before I consider it, but it doesn't have the removable battery or memory card. I have seen some complaints about battery life and the camera on this, but that's probably true for most devices. I would like to have the battery option though in case it is an issue.

*LG G3* - Looked at one today, liked it for the most part, although I thought the color temps were off on the screen and the camera on the G4 was nicer. It seems fairly well supported by LG and carriers currently for updates, as well as developers. Other that the screen and the camera not being as nice as the G4, I liked it. And it looks like I can install Marshmallow and CM13 on it, so that's a plus, as long as people continue to support it for a few years.

*LG G4 H811 (T-Mobile) *- Love the screen and the camera, the quick charging compared to the G3. Looks like there's less support though, from both the carriers and developers on this variant. The T-Mobile variant appears to be the only US carrier supported G4 that doesn't have a locked boot loader, but still is left on 5.1.x, and if T-Mobile or LG drags their feet on the next Android version as they are here, or doesn't update it, I won't be happy.  Even the G3 has Marshmallow on the same carrier and the G2 is running CM13, where the H811 G4 isn't. I did like the LG Android interface on the G4, though, from the time I spent with it in store today. Can't say the same about the Samsung stock.

I am looking to stick with whatever phone I get for at least 2 years, but I wouldn't put it past me to stretch it to 3-5 years depending. I probably would have gone at least another year or so on my current if it had stayed on Marshmallow.


Thanks


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

Blahages said:


> Looking for any suggestions, I'm considering upgrading from my Galaxy SIII (Verizon) soon. It's served me well for 3.5 years, and still would be if I hadn't made the stupid mistake of not thinking about the fact that Verizon had probably fixed the bug in the boot loader that allowed it to get unlocked soon after I got it. Has been running 5.1, then I updated to Marshmallow recently. Had been having an issue for a while which I wasn't sure if was a software or Mobile network issue (Streaming Pandora over Mobile didn't work, progressed through different roms, different Android versions) so I reverted to Stock to do some testing and found out that I am now locked down to a buggy and laggy 4.4.2.
> 
> Anyway, I could complain for hours, but I'll stop myself there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless you can wait for the dev support for the G4 to pick up, looks like the G3 is your only real choice. The display problems have been fixed by the devs here on XDA (haven't used the fix myself though, as I just got the phone and it doesn't really bother me much yet), and even partially in the OTAs. Your only other real options would be Snapdragon variants of pre-S6 Samsung phones, and though I don't know how their dev scenes are, Lollipop on the S5 seemed to be responsive enough in the 10 minutes I tested it for a few days ago.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blahages (Jan 10, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Unless you can wait for the dev support for the G4 to pick up, looks like the G3 is your only real choice. The display problems have been fixed by the devs here on XDA (haven't used the fix myself though, as I just got the phone and it doesn't really bother me much yet), and even partially in the OTAs. Your only other real options would be Snapdragon variants of pre-S6 Samsung phones, and though I don't know how their dev scenes are, Lollipop on the S5 seemed to be responsive enough in the 10 minutes I tested it for a few days ago.

Click to collapse



Depends on how long the dev support takes to pick up.  I posted on that forum a little while ago and asked if the main reason that all the support was for the H815 vs the H811 was because not enough people were using the T-Mobile variant or if it was actually another reason that was preventing it. 

Most of the G3's I saw today (in two different Verizon stores) were 4.4.x, but one was 5.1. didn't look too bad. It's just one of those things where the G4 is the next model, is basically the same, but has better specs, so it would be nice to have that one over the G3, but if the support isn't there or won't be, then it's a deal breaker. I did like the interface on the G4 better, but I don't know if that has been updated to be closer to the G4 with the later updates or not. I might not be running the stock firmware anyway once I get going, it all depends.

I looked a little at the fixes for the display yesterday, although obviously I can't test it because I don't have one. But really the phones I looked at today it wasn't hugely noticeable. I don't think it'd bother me.

I haven't looked a lot at the Samsung phones recently, but it did appear that all the S4 & S5 phones were boot loader locked and running stale versions of Android, which is why I'm not considering them. If they weren't locked, I would be looking at them, in general I've liked my S3 until it got locked down.


----------



## pluckett (Jan 10, 2016)

Blahages said:


> Looking for any suggestions, I'm considering upgrading from my Galaxy SIII (Verizon) soon. It's served me well for 3.5 years, and still would be if I hadn't made the stupid mistake of not thinking about the fact that Verizon had probably fixed the bug in the boot loader that allowed it to get unlocked soon after I got it. Has been running 5.1, then I updated to Marshmallow recently. Had been having an issue for a while which I wasn't sure if was a software or Mobile network issue (Streaming Pandora over Mobile didn't work, progressed through different roms, different Android versions) so I reverted to Stock to do some testing and found out that I am now locked down to a buggy and laggy 4.4.2.
> 
> Anyway, I could complain for hours, but I'll stop myself there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the G3 and have loved everything about it. I use fulmics custom stock based rom v2.7 (will soon be updated to marshmallow (no ETA obviously)) which has the screen fix(reduce contrast) baked in as a option during install. Important to note that if you go with cm13 rather than a stock based rom your camera quality will be reduced. Hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## Blahages (Jan 10, 2016)

pluckett said:


> I have the G3 and have loved everything about it. I use fulmics custom stock based rom v2.7 (will soon be updated to marshmallow (no ETA obviously)) which has the screen fix(reduce contrast) baked in as a option during install. Important to note that if you go with cm13 rather than a stock based rom your camera quality will be reduced. Hope that helps with your decision.

Click to collapse



Do you have any noticeable complaints about your G3 just out of curiosity? Battery last pretty well? Phone get very hot very often? I noticed that the G3's in store were barely holding 38% battery being charged because the screen was on in the demo unlike the G4 that were all at 100% because the phone must be pulling more juice than it can get from the charger. Normally I wouldn't be to worried about that though, I don't typically need to charge it and keep the screen on, but was just something I took note of. 

 I was assuming that the color issue was a color temp issue, but I don't really know and hadn't looked into it. If it's just a simple contrast issue that's good. 

Not sure what I'll go with rom-wise, I did like the G4's LG stock Android interface (for the most part, although I didn't spend a lot of time using it so it may grow on me or it may go the opposite way) over the stock interface on the G3, but the G3's were all on 4.4, and one was on 5.1. That may have been changed in 6.0, I'm not sure. I'll have to look into the camera thing you mention, I assumed it wouldn't change much because it doesn't seem like there's a lot of manual control on the G3 over the camera unlike the G4.


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2016)

Blahages said:


> Depends on how long the dev support takes to pick up.  I posted on that forum a little while ago and asked if the main reason that all the support was for the H815 vs the H811 was because not enough people were using the T-Mobile variant or if it was actually another reason that was preventing it.
> 
> Most of the G3's I saw today (in two different Verizon stores) were 4.4.x, but one was 5.1. didn't look too bad. It's just one of those things where the G4 is the next model, is basically the same, but has better specs, so it would be nice to have that one over the G3, but if the support isn't there or won't be, then it's a deal breaker. I did like the interface on the G4 better, but I don't know if that has been updated to be closer to the G4 with the later updates or not. I might not be running the stock firmware anyway once I get going, it all depends.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Canadian and Tmo sammy devices are not locked, i dont believe the international versions are either.

Its primarily at&t and verizon who lock their BLs

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## mjbathav (Jan 10, 2016)

I want sony smartphone under 30 thousands help me


----------



## Maxilius123 (Jan 10, 2016)

I want something new, right now I am using a Moto G 2. Generation, but i feel like I just want something new 
But i cant decide between the Oneplus 2 or the Moto X Play.
I really really like Moto Devices, but i feel like something completly new would be nice aswell..
Is there anyone who can help me with this dilemma?


----------



## bikilado (Jan 10, 2016)

Xiaomi mi5  coming or not

Sent from my CINK KING using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 10, 2016)

My older brother's Note 3's USB port and cable burnt up as he slept. Luckily, he was able to wake up and take care of it. Now he is on the hunt for a new phone. He wants spend a max of $300 and it can be used or new. He wants the new phone to be as good or better than his Note 3. Also he wants to know if it is worth just fixing the phone (as the usb's logic board is the only part that is damaged to the point that it can't be repaired, and the rear house and back plate have slight damage) or putting that money into fixing his nexus 6 (broken screen). What are your thoughts because I suggested to either fix the USB, back plate and back housing as the parts are cheap (~$10, ~$4, and not sure about the housing) or buying another Note 3 which can be found for under $200.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 AM ----------




Maxilius123 said:


> I want something new, right now I am using a Moto G 2. Generation, but i feel like I just want something new
> But i cant decide between the Oneplus 2 or the Moto X Play.
> I really really like Moto Devices, but i feel like something completly new would be nice aswell..
> Is there anyone who can help me with this dilemma?

Click to collapse



Depends on what you want (battery life or performance).

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

Maxilius123 said:


> I want something new, right now I am using a Moto G 2. Generation, but i feel like I just want something new
> But i cant decide between the Oneplus 2 or the Moto X Play.
> I really really like Moto Devices, but i feel like something completly new would be nice aswell..
> Is there anyone who can help me with this dilemma?

Click to collapse



The specs of the Play were kind of underwhelming for me considering the price, but I understand why it's expensive after I held it in store: very solid build, nice to hold, and a large battery. I'd recommend the Play if you're OK with the lack of a fingerprint sensor, since the OnePlus Two has heating issues, like every other phone with the 810; the 615 will probably still give very nice performance.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------




obscuresword said:


> My older brother's Note 3's USB port and cable burnt up as he slept. Luckily, he was able to wake up and take care of it. Now he is on the hunt for a new phone. He wants spend a max of $300 and it can be used or new. He wants the new phone to be as good or better than his Note 3. Also he wants to know if it is worth just fixing the phone (as the usb's logic board is the only part that is damaged to the point that it can't be repaired, and the rear house and back plate have slight damage) or putting that money into fixing his nexus 6 (broken screen). What are your thoughts because I suggested to either fix the USB, back plate and back housing as the parts are cheap (~$10, ~$4, and not sure about the housing) or buying another Note 3 which can be found for under $200.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




I'd suggest repairing the Nexus 6, since it will undoubtedly cost far less than buying another phone on that level. You could repair the Note, but burnouts like that might cause problems that don't immediate show themselves, only to show up at horribly inconvenient moments.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 10, 2016)

mjbathav said:


> I want sony smartphone under 30 thousands help me

Click to collapse



what type of phone u want?
looks,specs,custom rom support etc.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 10, 2016)

mjbathav said:


> I want sony smartphone under 30 thousands help me

Click to collapse



lol, ur still in 2016. Are you from 2070 years? when flagship phones will be above 30k? lol


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> lol, ur still in 2016. Are you from 2070 years? when flagship phones will be above 30k? lol

Click to collapse



He meant INR 30,000, which comes to about USD 450.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## robontop (Jan 10, 2016)

So, I'm currently a Nexus 4 owner. 
Loved the device but nowadays the battery just keeps dying too early in the day and I decided it is time for a new phone 
I narrowed it down to these criterias:

*Must have:*
- At least 32gb internal storage or external sd storage option
- fingerprint reader
- good camera
- latest android 6.0, or update in the works 
- screen: less than 5.2 inch, 1080p
- vanilla android, cyanogenmod compatibility or very 'light' oem UI

*Should have:*
- snapdragon 8xx processor 
- OIS 
- amoled screen 
- NFC
- no glass back 
- light weight, polycarbonate body is good enough (<150g)

*Nice to have:*
- head phone jack at the bottom! (yeah I know.. but that should just be the place to be for any headphone jack imho )

However, I realised that a phone that checks all criterias is just impossible to find. I dunno why, but it's just a bummer..
So I figured you can't have everything so I brought it down to these devices:

1. Nexus 5x - 529€
2. HTC one a9 - 399€
3. Samsung Galaxy a5 2016 - 429€

Which one would you get?

1. I really like the Nexus 5x, I'd buy it for 429$ but not for 529€ which I find is like a very bad joke and a slap in the face for all european customers.
2. The one a9 is also nice (especially with the recent price drop), I don't care that it looks like an iPhone or whatever, but I heard that altough it has HTC's best camera yet, it is still not good (what the hell HTC) and uses the same sensor as the original OnePlus One and only 2GB RAM/16GB storage in the EU instead of 3GB RAM/32GB (*what the hell HTC*), also that battery  (which apparently lasts a full day though)
3. Yeah and the new samsung a5 isn't even out yet, and also touchwiz  

Anyway, anymore suggestions? Some other device I should consider?
I really like some input, as I just cannot decide :laugh:

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## bigCrash (Jan 10, 2016)

*lg g4 custom rom support*

I think my choice went for the lg g4 ... Is it expected that the custom rom support for the h815 will get better....just like the one of the g3?
Thanks!
bigCrash


----------



## sylvain15250 (Jan 10, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, then I guess you should pick whichever one of those you listed has better service where you live, 'cause the more reputable brands don't have any bang for buck devices (excepting maybe the first two Moro G's, depending on how much they go for now that they're outdated) in that price range, unless it's running a MediaTek, which in turn is not very good for dev stuff. In case it's relevant, the Wilefox one comes with a really good warranty policy: 2 or 3 years, and an additional £10 a year will get you free display replacements.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for your answer  The Wileyfox definitely looks interesting, I don't really know why I am focused on Helio X10 devices that much (Meizu Metal, LeTV x500/x600, Xiaomi Redmi Note 2/3). But anyway, thanks for your helpful answer !


----------



## Planterz (Jan 10, 2016)

Maxilius123 said:


> I want something new, right now I am using a Moto G 2. Generation, but i feel like I just want something new
> But i cant decide between the Oneplus 2 or the Moto X Play.
> I really really like Moto Devices, but i feel like something completly new would be nice aswell..
> Is there anyone who can help me with this dilemma?

Click to collapse



Kinda hard to recommend one or the other without knowing what's more important to you. The OnePlus 2 is a high-performance device, but as mentioned, might have overheating issues if you strain it too much (games mostly). The Moto X Play is in many ways basically an upgraded Moto G. Bigger/higher res screen, better processor, etc. If you like your Moto G, you'll like the Moto X Play. But it is not quite a high-performance device. If you can swing the extra few bucks, the Moto X Pure/Style would be a better choice for a much better device. And of course, there's the older OnePlus One. You can get one for really cheap right now, has a better GPU than either of those Moto's so gaming will be better, and will still be a perfectly competent and capable device for at least a couple more years. Battery life is fantastic too.



robontop said:


> So, I'm currently a Nexus 4 owner.
> Loved the device but nowadays the battery just keeps dying too early in the day and I decided it is time for a new phone

Click to collapse



It's always great to have something new, but you can extend the life of your Nexus 4 by replacing the battery. A new one is only about $10 (USD), and it's not all that hard to replace. The Nexus 4 might be 3+ years old, but it's still a competent device and far better than many (most) "budget" devices. IMO the only real limitation of the Nexus 4 compared to newer devices is storage. Just sayin'....



> I narrowed it down to these criterias:
> 
> *Must have:*
> - At least 32gb internal storage or external sd storage option
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know where you are (apart from being in Europe), and I agree that the Nexus pricing outside the US is ridiculous. Do you happen to have any friends/family in the US that could purchase the Nexus 5X and send it to you? Or perhaps a drop-shipping company that can do the same for a modest fee? Because the 5X seems to be the best device that fits most of your criteria. There might be some Chinese device (Meizu, Xiaomi, Huawei, etc) that fits, but these tend to have highly modified (and often buggy) UI's, plus LTE compatibility could be an issue. Something to consider anyway, especially if CyanogenMod is available. I'm afraid I'm not able to help much when it comes to such devices. 

If you can deal with a larger device, the OnePlus 2 would work. I understand not wanting a huge device, since you're coming from a Nexus 4, but believe the OnePlus 2 is not all that much bigger than the Nexus 5X (significantly heavier though). For what it's worth, I went from a Nexus 4 to a OnePlus One, and I admit that the prospect of the size of the OPO kinda scared me before I got it. Now I want something even bigger, and when I go back to my Nexus 4, the thing seems tiny. When you venture into "phablet" territory, your "phone" becomes less of a phone that you can access the internet and message and make calls with, and more becomes a pocket computer. Of course, that's just my opinion and experience.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

robontop said:


> So, I'm currently a Nexus 4 owner.
> Loved the device but nowadays the battery just keeps dying too early in the day and I decided it is time for a new phone
> I narrowed it down to these criterias:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As you've already mentioned, a phone that fits all these criteria does not exist. Which of these matter least to you? There are plenty of phones that fail only one or two of them and pass everything else, and we can make better suggestions if we know which features you can live without, preferably in reverse order of importance to you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 10, 2016)

who can offer me a good phone I mean, very good performance, display can be 1080p I don't care, can be even qhd but less performance, also would have good custom ROM support, which had worst camera that's right, I don't need use camera so I don't want to pay for camera included to phone. Also would be probably nice having SD chip but others might be OK too just wondering to replace my galaxy ace 2. I am in EU from lithuania so yeah. don't offer iPhone junk please thanks


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> who can offer me a good phone I mean, very good performance, display can be 1080p I don't care, can be even qhd but less performance, also would have good custom ROM support, which had worst camera that's right, I don't need use camera so I don't want to pay for camera included to phone. Also would be probably nice having SD chip but others might be OK too just wondering to replace my galaxy ace 2. I am in EU from lithuania so yeah. don't offer iPhone junk please thanks

Click to collapse



Since OEMs are actually trying to put good cameras in everything, especially in the devices with good performance, you'll end up paying for the camera whether it's good or bad, so it might as well be good, yes? The only exception I can think of to this rule is the One M8, which was unintentional on HTC's part; however, the M8 is an older device, not to mention that there are far better options from a future proofing standpoint, meaning that you should really only go for it if you're insistent on a bad camera (which, by the way, is still pretty good, and only bad in comparison to other phones in the same league). Any info about how recent it should be, minimum speed/cores/RAM, and/or a budget (or lack of one), would be helpful here.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## prodeif (Jan 10, 2016)

Xiaomi mi5 (in the spotlight)


----------



## josip-k (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok, i never needed you guys more than today. Basically, i need a phablet for my grandma. My grandma is old, and her vision is not so good due to cancer and chemo, but she uses skype on her old laptop wich is slow and she can't use it, damn i couldn't either. Today she asked me would a tablet be a good idea for her, since only thing she uses is skype and she texts and calls. The thing is, she uses old slider phones with buttons, and we have to type and read messages for her. So i suggested we buy her a phablet. So i set DPI to 560 and font to the highest and gave her my OPO to try, and she could see everything. And shown her the keyboard and contacts/phone app, text app and skype and she kinda got it, but in my opinion, the phablet with huge letters would be easier for her than old key phone, or just a tablet for skype. But the problem is, i don't have any idea wich would be good for her. It would have to be bigger than my OPO, and would require to set the font to really big. It doesn't have to be the best one, or the newest, but i don't want to buy her the worst one either. What would be your suggestions?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 10, 2016)

prodeif said:


> Xiaomi mi5 (in the spotlight)

Click to collapse



Me too, I hope it has a screen around 5.5 inch, but the most sources say it will be 5.2!
And I hope it will come officially to Germany so I don't have to import it from China


----------



## prodeif (Jan 10, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Me too, I hope it has a screen around 5.5 inch, but the most sources say it will be 5.2!
> And I hope it will come officially to Germany so I don't have to import it from China

Click to collapse



ufff,.. officially in Spain is very difficult.


----------



## DenisEhm (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi all. I know this is a loaded question, but I'm in a difficult spot for a new phone. I have a Samsung S6 Duos and it's really the first samsung device I like (and my 3rd overall). But the thing is dual SIM phones are not a thing in Canada but I really like it, so I had to have it shipped from overseas. Now I'm noticing some stuff I don't like, such as the fact the LTE bands don't seem compatible even if they were on paper (really wear signals and speeds while all other phones on same network are fine). I'd like to get a dual sim phone that has North American LTE compatibility, and if possible a full manual mode camera and wireless charge. Everything else is secondary. If no such Dual SIM exists, then I'm open to single SIM solutions too. There are just so many apparently good phones on the market it's driving me insane to sort through it. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## SirVer (Jan 10, 2016)

technosinner said:


> Hi all. I know this is a loaded question, but I'm in a difficult spot for a new phone. I have a Samsung S6 Duos and it's really the first samsung device I like (and my 3rd overall). But the thing is dual SIM phones are not a thing in Canada but I really like it, so I had to have it shipped from overseas. Now I'm noticing some stuff I don't like, such as the fact the LTE bands don't seem compatible even if they were on paper (really wear signals and speeds while all other phones on same network are fine). I'd like to get a dual sim phone that has North American LTE compatibility, and if possible a full manual mode camera and wireless charge. Everything else is secondary. If no such Dual SIM exists, then I'm open to single SIM solutions too. There are just so many apparently good phones on the market it's driving me insane to sort through it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse



I don't really have anything helpful to say, since I don't live in North America, but I wanted to know why you think this is a loaded question. However, in an effort to stay on topic, here you go:

http://www.androidauthority.com/best-dual-sim-android-phones-529470/

This writer seems to have done the research into whether any of the phones are viable carrier and band wise in the US (not all of NA, but better than nothing).

P.S. Take anything short of actual facts in an AndroidAuthority review (if you do decide to read the reviews) with a grain of salt, since they have an annoying tendency to ignore some problems and exaggerate others. GSMarena reviews are usually better, even though they sometimes have the same problem.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 10, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Me too, I hope it has a screen around 5.5 inch, but the most sources say it will be 5.2!
> And I hope it will come officially to Germany so I don't have to import it from China

Click to collapse



do you know that china is not in europe? if you will ever get a phone internet will not work on your phone.


----------



## jebathan (Jan 10, 2016)

Would like to check out the Nexus 5X


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 10, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> do you know that china is not in europe? if you will ever get a phone internet will not work on your phone.

Click to collapse



Why does it should not work? WiFi works 100% and I have to look because of the LTE Bands...


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The specs of the Play were kind of underwhelming for me considering the price, but I understand why it's expensive after I held it in store: very solid build, nice to hold, and a large battery. I'd recommend the Play if you're OK with the lack of a fingerprint sensor, since the OnePlus Two has heating issues, like every other phone with the 810;
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not exactly true, my nexus 6P does not have any heating issues.

Honestly I  was hesitant to buy one for that exact reason  but pulled the trigger anyway was quite happy to find that the device performs perfectly without any sort of heat issue.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 10, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Why does it should not work? WiFi works 100% and I have to look because of the LTE Bands...

Click to collapse



lol, WiFi will surely work but I mean about Europe frequency bands. It differs from chinas so yeah.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 10, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> lol, WiFi will surely work but I mean about Europe frequency bands. It differs from chinas so yeah.

Click to collapse



Thats the reason because I have to look at the bands, but I hope they will bring a international/european model!


----------



## Planterz (Jan 11, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Ok, i never needed you guys more than today. Basically, i need a phablet for my grandma. My grandma is old, and her vision is not so good due to cancer and chemo, but she uses skype on her old laptop wich is slow and she can't use it, damn i couldn't either. Today she asked me would a tablet be a good idea for her, since only thing she uses is skype and she texts and calls. The thing is, she uses old slider phones with buttons, and we have to type and read messages for her. So i suggested we buy her a phablet. So i set DPI to 560 and font to the highest and gave her my OPO to try, and she could see everything. And shown her the keyboard and contacts/phone app, text app and skype and she kinda got it, but in my opinion, the phablet with huge letters would be easier for her than old key phone, or just a tablet for skype. But the problem is, i don't have any idea wich would be good for her. It would have to be bigger than my OPO, and would require to set the font to really big. It doesn't have to be the best one, or the newest, but i don't want to buy her the worst one either. What would be your suggestions?

Click to collapse



I would suggest a Samsung Note 3. It'll have an "easy" mode that makes icons and text larger and also you can change the font size regardless of mode. It's only a bit larger than the OPO, but that little bit does make a difference.

If you need bigger, there's some 6" Sonys such as the C5 Ultra or T2 Ultra (the T2 might not be a good choice because of the low PPI), or the even bigger 6.4" Z Ultra. And of course there's the Nexus 6.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 PM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> Thats the reason because I have to look at the bands, but I hope they will bring a international/european model!

Click to collapse



I looked at various Xiaomi phones, and they tend to have bands 3 and 7, and the providers in Germany (and much of Europe) use 3, 7, and 20. So as long as you don't need to rely on band 20, you should still have some LTE compatibility. Of course, the phone's not out yet, so who knows?


----------



## SirVer (Jan 11, 2016)

force70 said:


> Not exactly true, my nexus 6P does not have any heating issues.
> 
> Honestly I  was hesitant to buy one for that exact reason  but pulled the trigger anyway was quite happy to find that the device performs perfectly without any sort of heat issue.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, the 6P uses the 810, forgot about that. [emoji28] 
Probably because it's the only device using the 810 that I haven't heard any heating complaints about; it must not have registered in my head.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhrussell1 (Jan 11, 2016)

*Nexus 5x*



jebathan said:


> Would like to check out the Nexus 5X

Click to collapse



I just want to put an up vote for the 5x.  I have used several different phones on Verizon which always wants to lock the boot loader and load it up with bloatware.  I would go through the hassle using root exploits and modified recovery programs to get CyanogenMod builds running but it was always a hassle.  Getting the phone from Google with none of that and easily being able to root and flash modified kernels and ROMs is like heaven.  Cannot say enough good things running the Chroma ROM and the Franco kernel.

Mark


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 11, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Ok, i never needed you guys more than today. Basically, i need a phablet for my grandma. My grandma is old, and her vision is not so good due to cancer and chemo, but she uses skype on her old laptop wich is slow and she can't use it, damn i couldn't either. Today she asked me would a tablet be a good idea for her, since only thing she uses is skype and she texts and calls. The thing is, she uses old slider phones with buttons, and we have to type and read messages for her. So i suggested we buy her a phablet. So i set DPI to 560 and font to the highest and gave her my OPO to try, and she could see everything. And shown her the keyboard and contacts/phone app, text app and skype and she kinda got it, but in my opinion, the phablet with huge letters would be easier for her than old key phone, or just a tablet for skype. But the problem is, i don't have any idea wich would be good for her. It would have to be bigger than my OPO, and would require to set the font to really big. It doesn't have to be the best one, or the newest, but i don't want to buy her the worst one either. What would be your suggestions?

Click to collapse



my suggestions would be samsung galaxy note 3,sony xperia c5 ultra,sony xperia z ultra,asus zenfone laser...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## dandawong (Jan 11, 2016)

May be Nexus 6p


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 11, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I would suggest a Samsung Note 3. It'll have an "easy" mode that makes icons and text larger and also you can change the font size regardless of mode. It's only a bit larger than the OPO, but that little bit does make a difference.
> 
> If you need bigger, there's some 6" Sonys such as the C5 Ultra or T2 Ultra (the T2 might not be a good choice because of the low PPI), or the even bigger 6.4" Z Ultra. And of course there's the Nexus 6.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, if it's released I will look again


----------



## RuF0_27 (Jan 11, 2016)

*What should i do?*

Hi guys,
What do you recommend, buy Lg g4 or wait Xiaomi mi5?


----------



## zelendel (Jan 12, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi guys,
> What do you recommend, buy Lg g4 or wait Xiaomi mi5?

Click to collapse



To be honest as development will  e almost nothing for both devices  I would go with the LG g4


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 12, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi guys,
> What do you recommend, buy Lg g4 or wait Xiaomi mi5?

Click to collapse



wait will worth...?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## smokinwhisper (Jan 12, 2016)

I just got the LG G3 a week or so ago, I got the 32gb internal memory and 3gb of ram, plus ya can still use micro SD for more memory, you have to use bumb'd TWRP and roms if ya plan on going that route. It is an awesome phone plenty of CPU power and ram to do anything ya please! I paid $165 for mine off eBay. I highly recommend if ya need a good phone with an even better price tag.


----------



## Ciloteille (Jan 12, 2016)

smokinwhisper said:


> I just got the LG G3 a week or so ago, I got the 32gb internal memory and 3gb of ram, plus ya can still use micro SD for more memory, you have to use bumb'd TWRP and roms if ya plan on going that route. It is an awesome phone plenty of CPU power and ram to do anything ya please! I paid $165 for mine off eBay. I highly recommend if ya need a good phone with an even better price tag.

Click to collapse



Agreed. G3 is the best bang for buck now phone. Lg g4 if you want that super red display and a bit faster yet. (If you budget a bit higher)


----------



## drgsrbad81 (Jan 13, 2016)

*suggested phones for boost mobile?*

Well I ran my phone over last night so I'm in the market for a new one. I was using a ZTE Warp Elite N9518. I want one with equal or better features but is rootable in the $100-$200 range.... any suggestions?


----------



## 6oltsqs7 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

I'm using HTC HD2.

My need:
- Phone with auto record in out call.
- OTT app (skype, whatsapp, viber, tango, ...)
- NO web, game, facebook.

What should I buy?

Thanks.


----------



## chandu72 (Jan 13, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> what is 7k ? is it a phone model?

Click to collapse



No... 7k is 7000 INR Rupees....


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 13, 2016)

Ciloteille said:


> Agreed. G3 is the best bang for buck now phone. Lg g4 if you want that super red display and a bit faster yet. (If you budget a bit higher)

Click to collapse



isn't lgg4 just about camera?

---------- Post added at 08:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------




chandu72 said:


> No... 7k is 7000 INR Rupees....

Click to collapse



why talk about some random currencies if 2 international currencies are EUR and USD ? makes no sense lol


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

drgsrbad81 said:


> Well I ran my phone over last night so I'm in the market for a new one. I was using a ZTE Warp Elite N9518. I want one with equal or better features but is rootable in the $100-$200 range.... any suggestions?

Click to collapse



letv le 1s,xiaomi mi4,xiaomi redmi note 3,letv one x600,infocus m810,meizu mx4 and meizu mx4 pro.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 13, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> isn't lgg4 just about camera?

Click to collapse



Not quite: the display is better (though personally I saw only a marginal difference), and the processor is also superior. Granted, due to the heavy UI, the peformance increase is minimal, but should really show itself in a custom ROM. All in all, a very good phone, but not worth the upgrade if you have the G3 or equivalent.



> why talk about some random currencies if 2 international currencies are EUR and USD ? makes no sense lol

Click to collapse



It's a way to indicate where he's bought it (even if that wasn't his intention), which is relevant here since that particular device is available only in India.



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Not quite: the display is better (though personally I saw only a marginal difference), and the processor is also superior. Granted, due to the heavy UI, the peformance increase is minimal, but should really show itself in a custom ROM. All in all, a very good phone, but not worth the upgrade if you have the G3 or equivalent.
> 
> 
> It's a way to indicate where he's bought it (even if that wasn't his intention), which is relevant here since that particular device is available only in India.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh. When lg g4 released camera was one of the best. So I thought that this phone is mostly about camera. Also it has sd808 I think. Doesn't seem very special. Also is it QHD? I think it is and uses super amoled right? on summer I was thinking getting lg g3 but now idk, waiting for more flagships coming with sd820 and we will see the conclusion. ATM I'm sitting here with my old galaxy ace 2 back from 2013 January xD was looking for nexus 6p but too expensive in Europe so yeah. Now waiting for S7 sd820 version


----------



## Vijay chandra (Jan 13, 2016)

I want to buy a mtk mobile.. Coz it has more custom ROMs.. 

Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jan 13, 2016)

Vijay chandra said:


> I want to buy a mtk mobile.. Coz it has more custom ROMs..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



... What.
I don't know what kind of experience you've had, but by and large that is simply not true; of the 3-4 MTK devices I've had, none of them got ROMs beyond the Android version they were released with, while all my Snapdragon/Tegra devices except the HTC Desire 600 have got to at least 5.1. Trust me, if you want ROM support, go for a Snapdragon device, or at the very least the few MTK devices that do have good support (like the Lenovo K3 Note). The One Plus One is a great phone for that kind of thing, has a build of every major ROM and many minor ones, and can be found online for very low prices.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karakoram2 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'd get a note 5 from t-mobile.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

Karakoram2 said:


> I'd get a note 5 from t-mobile.

Click to collapse



congrats.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:16 PM ----------




Vijay chandra said:


> I want to buy a mtk mobile.. Coz it has more custom ROMs..
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A94 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



that's not really true...
have u heard of oneplus one???
i think it has one of the most number of custom roms on the internet...
custom rom support no doubt depends upon hardware but also depends upon the develepors interest...on the perticular phone...
mtk phones are good but they brick very often and give rise to problems such as invalid imei...
i will suggest u to go with snapdragon..its on the top and also top on custom rom support.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:22 PM ----------




SirVer said:


> ... What.
> I don't know what kind of experience you've had, but by and large that is simply not true; of the 3-4 MTK devices I've had, none of them got ROMs beyond the Android version they were released with, while all my Snapdragon/Tegra devices except the HTC Desire 600 have got to at least 5.1. Trust me, if you want ROM support, go for a Snapdragon device, or at the very least the few MTK devices that do have good support (like the Lenovo K3 Note). The One Plus One is a great phone for that kind of thing, has a build of every major ROM and many minor ones, and can be found online for very low prices.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



u are right bro...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Flebite (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi,

My S3 is dying. I don't have high-end requirement (smooth UI, 5"-5.5", good fw updates or xda community, <<300€).
I have seen a Moto X 2014 and except the 16GB without SD it seems great. As it costs "only"  170€(185$) It seems to be a great deal for me.
The other options I see have a more basic HW (Moto G 3rd gen, Sony Aqua M4...) or are more expensive 100$++ (One plus X, Zuk Z1, Zenphone2...) and also have defaults (no NFC, no 800MHz 4G, ...). 
As I have a basic use of my phone I feel I won't find any better deal in terms of price/quality.

So if you have any remark or advice it would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 13, 2016)

Flebite said:


> Hi,
> 
> My S3 is dying. I don't have high-end requirement (smooth UI, 5"-5.5", good fw updates or xda community, <<300€).
> I have seen a Moto X 2014 and except the 16GB without SD it seems great. As it costs "only"  170€(185$) It seems to be a great deal for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



If the storage isn't an issue, then the Moto X is a great choice, and frankly, there isn't much that can compete if you consider the ZUK Z1 or the OnePlus X/One to be more than you need for that price. An alternative might be the LG G2, which has pretty much the same specs, but has a bigger battery, 32 GB and an IR blaster for the same price, but has an older Gorilla Glass 2, and an IPS rather than an AMOLED (if that matters to you).

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 13, 2016)

Flebite said:


> Hi,
> 
> My S3 is dying. I don't have high-end requirement (smooth UI, 5"-5.5", good fw updates or xda community, <<300€).
> I have seen a Moto X 2014 and except the 16GB without SD it seems great. As it costs "only"  170€(185$) It seems to be a great deal for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



i will recomand letv le 1s,letv le 1,xiaomi mi4,infocus m810....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> congrats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You are just WRONG Nexus is a top tier custom rom phone. It is the mostly surrounded with custom roms. Not sure if it is currently nexus 6p but i am just saying that all versions has a very good custom rom support.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 13, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> You are just WRONG Nexus is a top tier custom rom phone. It is the mostly surrounded with custom roms. Not sure if it is currently nexus 6p but i am just saying that all versions has a very good custom rom support.

Click to collapse



He hasn't said anything wrong. The OnePlus One is a very good dev device, possibly on the same level as the Nexus 5, and probably more than the N6/6P, simply because it's been out for longer, and has more OS versions available for it (KK, LP, and MM). Besides, he hasn't said that it's THE best, only one of the best, which is objectively true no matter what your personal opinions are, and he also hasn't said that the Nexus line is NOT good for dev stuff. So why the antagonism?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> He hasn't said anything wrong. The OnePlus One is a very good dev device, possibly on the same level as the Nexus 5, and probably more than the N6/6P, simply because it's been out for longer, and has more OS versions available for it (KK, LP, and MM). Besides, he hasn't said that it's THE best, only one of the best, which is objectively true no matter what your personal opinions are, and he also hasn't said that the Nexus line is NOT good for dev stuff. So why the antagonism?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 I've had the OPO and the Nexus 6p and I liked the OPO better actually. I sent the 6p back.
However, isn't it all opinion? There really isn't call to be rude or antagonist I agree.
Many XDA members make fun of or even openly despise Sammy devices and TouchWiz but I love them and I'm an unabashedly unashamed Sammy Fanboy LOL having had the S devices up to and including the S6Edge Plus. I also bought the OnePlusX which,again in my humble opinion, is a fantastic device for the money.
Opinions are like elbows everyone has them.



"And on that bombshell..."
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Planterz (Jan 13, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> You are just WRONG Nexus is a top tier custom rom phone. It is the mostly surrounded with custom roms. Not sure if it is currently nexus 6p but i am just saying that all versions has a very good custom rom support.

Click to collapse



I think you're arguing with the wrong person. Vijay chandra said mtk (assuming he means MediaTek) has more custom ROMs, which is definitely not true. MediaTek doesn't release source codes, which typically makes custom modding difficult if not impossible. As for the OnePlus One, it's essentially an unofficial Nexus 5.5, being completely open to modding like any other Nexus, and bridging the gap between the Nexus 5 and 6 in both size and hardware. There isn't really anything that one can do to a Nexus 5 or 6 that you can't also do with a OnePlus One. Or any OnePlus device, for that matter (at least in theory, if not yet in practice).


----------



## HepCatChris (Jan 13, 2016)

After a long bout of nursing my old slide out keyboard phone (4G Slide) it bit the dust! So what phone should I go to now? I live and mostly use my phone in Seattle, WA USA and I have been on T-mobile for a very long time (I don't expect to change unless it was a much better deal to change). 

What features are important to me: 
* Works on T-mobile's 700Mhz band 12. 
* Replaceable battery (unless it was a ton cheaper). 
* Physial Keyboard (haha, that ain't happening!)
* Can use a "Square" for credit cards without blocking the power plug. 
* Not to pay extra because it 'looks nice' at a cost of functionality
* A good return of value for my money w/ some longevity

Some features I'm guessing I want: 
* A 1080p (or better) screen
* Not an 810 processor (over-heating, killing life of battery, etc)
* Good support on XDA-developers (has saved some previously unusable devices)

Blackbery Priv: 
Given that I've been using a physical keyboard phone still, I was really interested that Blackberry switched to Android. Lack of removable battery, which is made worse by the overheating issues of the 810, the high price tag, and some unknown issues make me hesitant. I fear that few apps will take advantage of the unique input options on the Priv, or may have some glitches due to not anticipating it as an edge case. Blackberry also wants to keep it pretty locked down, so will it get very far with XDA-developers? I'd love to support a unique device with a keyboard. In theory there could be some great things about this device. With the uncertanities & high price, I think I have to pass on this. 

Current Short List: 
How well are the following devices work as stock? How active are they with developers & how easy is it to modify them? Are they reliable or have issues? Can I expect it to last for a long time? I believe all of these have a removable battery, memory card slot, 1080p or higher resolution,work on T-mobile's unique wireless band. Am I wrong? 

LG V10 (H901): So is the 2nd screen thing useful? 
LG G4 (H811): 
Alcatel OneTouch Idol 3 5.5": has issues with T-mobile? 
Huawei Honor 5x: well this is new, and I don't know much about it yet. 

How do these devices compare to each other? Which ones give me the most bang for the buck? Is there something missing that should seriously be considered? 

Thanks,


----------



## Planterz (Jan 14, 2016)

@HepCatChris

Just FYI, the Priv uses a Snapdragon 808, not the 810.

My recommendation would be LG G4 or Samsung Note 4. The stylus on the Note 4 can substitute in some ways to the physical keyboard, and unlike the Note 5 you still have the removable battery and microSD slot. The LG G4 has those features as well (not the stylus, obviously). The Priv and the G4 have 64bit processors, so they're more futureproof in that regard, but the SD805/Adreno 420 has more raw power than the 808 the other devices have. I expect it will be a while before apps/games will fully utilize 64bit processing, since the majority of the devices in people's hands are still 32bit.


----------



## chloepaige287 (Jan 14, 2016)

I'm waiting for the combination of SD820 and a good fingerprint sensor.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 14, 2016)

chloepaige287 said:


> I'm waiting for the combination of SD820 and a good fingerprint sensor.

Click to collapse



wait for xiaomi mi5...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Sliphorn (Jan 14, 2016)

A pity, I do love the interface of Windows phone.  Market share continues to dwindle.


----------



## Sliphorn (Jan 14, 2016)

Moto X Pure was promising, but has been a bit buggy and feels slow.


----------



## MissyLove (Jan 14, 2016)

most likely another samsung device... S7 maybe or Note


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 14, 2016)

Guys, I'm looking for the best smartphone with 3 very important features:
best/top camera (also in low light)
battery removable (I like change battery on my own)
long updates (exist any smartphone with updates for many years or snapdragon chipset for great community support)

I don't care about performance (I don't play games).

Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## georgesykes081 (Jan 14, 2016)

It would be Samsung galaxy s7


----------



## Planterz (Jan 14, 2016)

psychok9 said:


> Guys, I'm looking for the best smartphone with 3 very important features:
> best/top camera (also in low light)
> battery removable (I like change battery on my own)
> long updates (exist any smartphone with updates for many years or snapdragon chipset for great community support)
> ...

Click to collapse



Right now, LG G4 or V10. But you might want to wait just a bit though through February to see what gets announced at the Mobile World Congress.


----------



## force70 (Jan 15, 2016)

chloepaige287 said:


> I'm waiting for the combination of SD820 and a good fingerprint sensor.

Click to collapse



Wait is almost over.

Letv le max pro 

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

---------- Post added at 09:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Right now, LG G4 or V10. But you might want to wait just a bit though through February to see what gets announced at the Mobile World Congress.

Click to collapse



Agreed, Ive been an LG fan since i had my G2 but with them locking down the BLs for the most part they are not really development friendly which totally kills it for many of us.

I always make sure people realize that before buying, you see so many guys crying after they have the device and realize they cant do much with it .

Still they do make some very nice devices, with reasonable pricing...no denying that

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 15, 2016)

psychok9 said:


> Guys, I'm looking for the best smartphone with 3 very important features:
> best/top camera (also in low light)
> battery removable (I like change battery on my own)
> long updates (exist any smartphone with updates for many years or snapdragon chipset for great community support)
> ...

Click to collapse



lg g4

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Desinternauta (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi guys,

My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.

What I think is important:

Good battery, has to last 15 - 18 hours/day with good use. 4G, GPS, Bluetooth and probably some casual gaming.
Great community support.

I don't care about camera, design or high-end performance.

I'm considering the Moto G 3th Gen or LG G4, but I don't know if the battery is good enough.

What you guys think?


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 15, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
> I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.
> ...

Click to collapse



great community support you mean xda? you mean flashing ROMs? for that you will need good performance phone. Flashing will be useless if you flash on very poor device. On my galaxy ace 2 from 2012 I am using 5.1.1 but I can just tell you that stock 4.1.2 works just faster and better than lollipop. But missed a lot if features and design. So I choose lollipop anyways.


----------



## Desinternauta (Jan 15, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> great community support you mean xda? you mean flashing ROMs? for that you will need good performance phone. Flashing will be useless if you flash on very poor device. On my galaxy ace 2 from 2012 I am using 5.1.1 but I can just tell you that stock 4.1.2 works just faster and better than lollipop. But missed a lot if features and design. So I choose lollipop anyways.

Click to collapse



XDA and ROMs.
I'm using lollipop cyanogenmod on my Nexus and it run smoothly.
I just don't think I need the latest octacore phone with tons of memory.
I'm good with a mid-end phone with good battery.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 15, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
> I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.
> ...

Click to collapse





Desinternauta said:


> XDA and ROMs.
> I'm using lollipop cyanogenmod on my Nexus and it run smoothly.
> I just don't think I need the latest octacore phone with tons of memory.
> I'm good with a mid-end phone with good battery.

Click to collapse



I'd recommend an LG G3 over the Moto G. Or even a G2, which has fantastic battery life and has superior hardware over the Moto G despite its age. The G4 has very little custom development as of yet, but the G3 and G2 have lots.  I suppose the one issue for you might be availability. I've heard horror stories about the availability and costs of certain phones in Brazil.

What's wrong with your Nexus 4 though? Its specs are still superior to the Moto G, except perhaps storage space. If it's the battery, it's not hard to replace. I've completely disassembled and reassembled my Nexus 4 countless times (mostly to fix the proximity sensor), and replacing the battery is actually quite easy and doesn't require full disassembly.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 15, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
> I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.
> ...

Click to collapse



If your budget allows for a G4, then I'd suggest the Moto X Play, which has a much larger battery (3600 mAh, IIRC). Also, if camera isn't important to you, I'd recommend the G3 over the G4, since it's been out for longer and therefore has a stronger dev scene. However, it's battery life probably won't live up to your expectations without some management (Greenify and the like). Mine gets through the day fine on light to moderate use, but that was with data off; I haven't used 4G, but I can tell you that the 3G data eats the battery, just like every other phone I've used. Still, it has a removable battery, so you could buy a spare to keep with you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## psychok9 (Jan 15, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> lg g4

Click to collapse





Planterz said:


> Right now, LG G4 or V10. But you might want to wait just a bit though through February to see what gets announced at the Mobile World Congress.

Click to collapse



I've read there are some lens flare problems on G4 photos (ex. lights on street in the night).

V10 seems great but I don't know anything about camera.

Thank you.


----------



## Desinternauta (Jan 16, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd recommend an LG G3 over the Moto G. Or even a G2, which has fantastic battery life and has superior hardware over the Moto G despite its age. The G4 has very little custom development as of yet, but the G3 and G2 have lots.  I suppose the one issue for you might be availability. I've heard horror stories about the availability and costs of certain phones in Brazil.
> 
> What's wrong with your Nexus 4 though? Its specs are still superior to the Moto G, except perhaps storage space. If it's the battery, it's not hard to replace. I've completely disassembled and reassembled my Nexus 4 countless times (mostly to fix the proximity sensor), and replacing the battery is actually quite easy and doesn't require full disassembly.

Click to collapse



G3 might be a good one. I'll take a closer look into that one. Thanks!

You probably heard it right. Brazil has a very high tax rate over imported electronics, something around 60% if I'm not mistaken.
So it will be product price + 60% + shipping costs + currency conversion fee + local store's profit... Something like that.
That force people to pay high prices for the product or to buy from other countries when traveling. Which may cause availability issues.
If I can, I usually buy electronics when I'm in US or when I have friends visiting, I buy online and ask them to bring it to me.
Yep, that's insane. LOL

The problem is mostly the battery lasting just a few hours, lack of 4G and my fear of not getting futures updates due its obsolescence.

---------- Post added at 12:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------




SirVer said:


> If your budget allows for a G4, then I'd suggest the Moto X Play, which has a much larger battery (3600 mAh, IIRC). Also, if camera isn't important to you, I'd recommend the G3 over the G4, since it's been out for longer and therefore has a stronger dev scene. However, it's battery life probably won't live up to your expectations without some management (Greenify and the like). Mine gets through the day fine on light to moderate use, but that was with data off; I haven't used 4G, but I can tell you that the 3G data eats the battery, just like every other phone I've used. Still, it has a removable battery, so you could buy a spare to keep with you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome tips! Thanks.
I was looking into G3 and Moto X Play specs, I really like it.
I'm pretty familiar with battery management now. Tried everything on my Nexus 4, it got better, but I don't think my old buddy will do it anymore.  :crying:


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 16, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
> I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.
> ...

Click to collapse



motorola moto x play and lenovo vibe p1...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 16, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My old Nexus 4 don't serve me anymore.   :/
> I'm looking for my next sidekick, but I can't decide.
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the S5 Plus? 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 16, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> How about the S5 Plus?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



probably normal s5 as it has more support imo


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> How about the S5 Plus?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What exactly do you mean s5 plus???

"And on that bombshell..."
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 17, 2016)

s6freak said:


> What exactly do you mean s5 plus???
> 
> "And on that bombshell..."
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s5_plus-6748.php 


Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> http://m.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s5_plus-6748.php
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well alrighty then thanks for the answer

"And on that bombshell..."
Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes


----------



## Rickyzx (Jan 17, 2016)

I am thinking about HTC M9 or HTC Desire 820. I really like the style of these phones.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 17, 2016)

From what understand the S5 Plus was first released in Singapore, then made its way to Europe. It might be very hard for our Brazilian friend to get one.



Rickyzx said:


> I am thinking about HTC M9 or HTC Desire 820. I really like the style of these phones.

Click to collapse



I'd avoid the Desire series entirely if the One M series is in your price range.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 17, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Well alrighty then thanks for the answer
> 
> "And on that bombshell..."
> Sent from my G928C Rockin AUDAX+Rom&Eladios Themes

Click to collapse



No problem. The S5 Plus is an upgrade that uses the Note 4's SOC. Samsung has done this for every S phone apparently. 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Desinternauta (Jan 17, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> motorola moto x play and lenovo vibe p1...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I really like the 3,630mAh battery on the Moto X Play.
I might be wrong, but I don't see much development for the Lenovo.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 17, 2016)

Desinternauta said:


> I really like the 3,630mAh battery on the Moto X Play.
> I might be worng, but I don't see much development for the Lenovo.

Click to collapse



no you are right mate...
go with moto x play if u want a good future development...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Desinternauta (Jan 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> How about the S5 Plus?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm not a fan of Samsung. Had bad experience before. Thanks anyway.


----------



## vlahmapoutras (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi.
I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
The two phones are  LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
So which one would you suggest?
Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 18, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> Hi.
> I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
> The two phones are  LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
> I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
> ...

Click to collapse



U are confused right?
i was also confused between meizu pro 5 and samsung galaxy s6...
to be honest if u go with the hardware the meizu pro 5 wins...
it has better camera,processor,more ram...
if u go with development then both lack behind...both have very less custom stuff out there...
if u ask me i will tell u to buy meizu pro 5 its a beast which is in a silent mode these days it will be like having a powerhouse of performance and media in ur pocket...
if u want some fame in ur pocket then go with lg g flex 2...
its my personal opinion...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 18, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> Hi.
> I am about to buy a new phone and I am stuck between two models.Asked a friend for help and he recommended this forum as a place of users with high expertise.
> The two phones are  LG G Flex 2 and the Meizu Pro 5.
> I will mostly use it for web browsing,gaming and listening to music.I live in the Netherlands.
> ...

Click to collapse



To be honest, if the Meizu Pro 5 is in your budget, there's little reason to get anything else, as nothing else even comes close in terms of performance and build quality when considered together. The only two problems you might have with it are:

1. USB C, which is the standard that everyone is switching to, but as of now, is not very widespread, which will probably prove to be something of an annoyance for you.
2. Custom ROMs and after market development will probably be close to non-existent. You would probably be able to root it somehow it the other, but anything beyond that will likely not be possible.

If these are not problems for you, then go for the Meizu.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhTcB73 (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm looking at either the BLU Vivo IV 5.5mm, or the BLU Vivo Air LTE 5.1mm,
I just love the super thin design of them both.

What I'm not sure about are the Chipset/CPU & GPU.. I've read quite a bit about them both & I'm still not quite sure what is better!? lol

Q: Which phone is better/faster?

Specs:
BLU Vivo IV. MAY 2014. NOW $250.
Size: 5.0 inches. BETTER!
Resolution: Super AMOLED, 1080 x 1920 pixels (441 ppi). BETTER!
Chipset: Mediatek MT6592. NOT SURE?
CPU: Octa-core 1.7 GHz Cortex-A7. NOT SURE?
GPU: Mali-450MP4. NOT SURE?
Memory: 16 GB, 2 GB RAM. SAME.
Camera: 13MP/5MP. BETTER!
Battery: 2300 mAh. BETTER!

BLU Vivo Air LTE. SEP 2015. NOW $150.
Size: 4.8 inches. WORSE!
Resolution: AMOLED, 720 x 1280 pixels (306 ppi). WORSE!
Chipset: Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410. NOT SURE?
CPU: Quad-core 1.2 GHz Cortex-A53. NOT SURE?
GPU: Adreno 306. NOT SURE?
Memory: 16 GB, 2 GB RAM. SAME.
Camera: 8MP/5MP. WORSE!
Battery: 2050 mAh. WORSE!

Use: I'll be using the phone for calls (1-2 a week), light gaming, would like good graphics/FPS, & using as a security device for two step authentication for online accounts etc.

Thanks for the help, Phil B.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 18, 2016)

PhTcB73 said:


> I'm looking at either the BLU Vivo IV 5.5mm, or the BLU Vivo Air LTE 5.1mm,
> I just love the super thin design of them both.
> 
> What I'm not sure about are the Chipset/CPU & GPU.. I've read quite a bit about them both & I'm still not quite sure what is better!? lol
> ...

Click to collapse



For your purposes, the first one (the 5 inch one) would probably be better, but development for the device would probably be sparse (if there even is any), on account of it having a MediaTek chipset. That's not a guarantee that the other one WILL have it, mind you, but it's far more likely, since it has a Snapdragon SoC.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 18, 2016)

PhTcB73 said:


> I'm looking at either the BLU Vivo IV 5.5mm, or the BLU Vivo Air LTE 5.1mm,
> I just love the super thin design of them both.
> 
> What I'm not sure about are the Chipset/CPU & GPU.. I've read quite a bit about them both & I'm still not quite sure what is better!? lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the first one. Even though it is 1 year older but has super amoled. I Couldn't tell you a huge difference in performance between these phones. Because they both have different resolutions. But first one is mediatek I'm not sure how it performs. So 50:50. First one looks better. BUT this second phone is actually newier and I bet processor is newier too. So idk but Qualcomm is just quad core. Hard to tell bruh.

Also there is actually hard to tell anything about good graphics/good fps in cheap phones. On the first one phone graphics will look better. But not sure how it will perform.


----------



## thecuriousmate (Jan 18, 2016)

Nexus from Nokia


----------



## Planterz (Jan 19, 2016)

thecuriousmate said:


> Nexus from Nokia

Click to collapse



The what now?


----------



## Skalofrio12 (Jan 19, 2016)

Mine is Nexus 6P


----------



## vlahmapoutras (Jan 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> To be honest, if the Meizu Pro 5 is in your budget, there's little reason to get anything else, as nothing else even comes close in terms of performance and build quality when considered together. The only two problems you might have with it are:
> 
> 1. USB C, which is the standard that everyone is switching to, but as of now, is not very widespread, which will probably prove to be something of an annoyance for you.
> 2. Custom ROMs and after market development will probably be close to non-existent. You would probably be able to root it somehow it the other, but anything beyond that will likely not be possible.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replies.What if the contestants were* Meizu Pro 5 32gb* vs *LG G4 32gb*?


----------



## SirVer (Jan 19, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> Thanks for the replies.What if the contestants were* Meizu Pro 5 32gb* vs *LG G4 32gb*?

Click to collapse



Depends on what matters more to you. G4 display and camera are superior to the Pro 5, but overall, the Pro 5 beats the G4 (and has a fingerprint scanner to boot). Of course, the previously mentioned problems with USB C and custom development are still present for the Meizu, and not applicable to the G4.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey there guys, I'm thinking on buying a smartphone(budget 200€ and if it's a exceptional one 230€), but i can't decide, 'cause I really want a smartphone with a fingerprint id. I found(some don't have the fingerprint id but they seem really good, that's why haven't decided):
Cubot X17
Cubot S600
is cubot a good chinese manufacturer, or at least reliable? 
Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( heard that now bootloader will be locked so bummer)
Asus Zenfone 2
Asus Zenfone Selfie
UMI Iron Pro
I'm searching for a good overall in budget, so can you guys help me pick one, or could you suggest another?
(5/8MP Front camera with good reviews about the quality, at least 13MP rear, at least 2GB RAM, 16 ROM  and 1.3 GHZ CPU, and with fingerprint if it's possible)

EDIT: 
And must be android 5.0(lollipop)+


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 19, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> Hey there guys, I'm thinking on buying a smartphone(budget 200€ and if it's a exceptional one 230€), but i can't decide, 'cause I really want a smartphone with a fingerprint id. I found(some don't have the fingerprint id but they seem really good, that's why haven't decided):
> Cubot X17
> Cubot S600
> is cubot a good chinese manufacturer, or at least reliable?
> ...

Click to collapse



i dont trust chinese manufacturers like cubot or umi but yes xiaomi is a trusted one with a good develepor support...
go with xiaomi...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:50 PM ----------




jmb995 said:


> Hey there guys, I'm thinking on buying a smartphone(budget 200€ and if it's a exceptional one 230€), but i can't decide, 'cause I really want a smartphone with a fingerprint id. I found(some don't have the fingerprint id but they seem really good, that's why haven't decided):
> Cubot X17
> Cubot S600
> is cubot a good chinese manufacturer, or at least reliable?
> ...

Click to collapse



letv le one pro,letv le 1s,meizu mx4 pro and meizu mx5,zte nubia z9 max and mini,infocus m810,xiaomi mi4,moto x play,moto g 3rd gen...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thanks for the help @Cyanandroid , I've been searching the phones and realize that asus zenfone 2 is off budget, and the ones that u sugested that are on budget are: 
LeTV 1S found some xda suport
ZTE NUBIA Z9 MINI found some xda suport
INFOCUS M810 found some xda suport bad, only 1 4g band
xiaomi mi4c and xiaomi phones only have 2 bands, xda support 

I really liked the inFocus M810 but it only has one 4g band that is used by networks here in portugal
About the Xiomi, isn't the locking of boatloader bad for development?
Another question is, some of the phones presented, only have 2 bands used by the networks here,(they use 3). is that a bad thing?
Liked a lot of the ZTE Nubia Z9 Mini, but its a little bit of budget, is it worth the price?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> Thanks for the help @Cyanandroid , I've been searching the phones and realize that asus zenfone 2 is off budget, and the ones that u sugested that are on budget are:
> LeTV 1S found some xda suport
> ZTE NUBIA Z9 MINI found some xda suport
> INFOCUS M810 found some xda suport bad, only 1 4g band
> ...

Click to collapse



zte nubia z9 max is also there but i think the mini version is still a good buy...
and dont worry about locked bootloaders of xiaomi as u can unlock them and root them using this xiaomi tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-4/orig-development/xiaomitool-win-unix-t2860973...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> zte nubia z9 max is also there but i think the mini version is still a good buy...
> and dont worry about locked bootloaders of xiaomi as u can unlock them and root them using this xiaomi tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-4/orig-development/xiaomitool-win-unix-t2860973...
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



and xiaomi is one amongst the most developed companies and many develepors are working there for xiaomi phones...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> zte nubia z9 max is also there but i think the mini version is still a good buy...
> and dont worry about locked bootloaders of xiaomi as u can unlock them and root them using this xiaomi tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-4/orig-development/xiaomitool-win-unix-t2860973...
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So what do you think then, Xiaomi mi4c or Xiaomi Redmi Note 3?
and what about the 4G network bands, will that be a problem?
*
EDIT:*
Has to be the Xiaomi Mi 4C cause the CPU from the Note 3 is not suported right?


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The specs of the Play were kind of underwhelming for me considering the price, but I understand why it's expensive after I held it in store: very solid build, nice to hold, and a large battery. I'd recommend the Play if you're OK with the lack of a fingerprint sensor, since the OnePlus Two has heating issues, like every other phone with the 810; the 615 will probably still give very nice performance.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He decided to get a new phone. He bought a Blu Energy X Plus due to its large battery. My brother also said that he will wait until screen prices drop more before fixing his Nexus 6. I inspected the Note 3 and only the parts mentioned above were damaged. His wife told me that the phone was actually charging in the bathroom lol. I'm thinking one of my nieces got water on it and didn't say anything.

Sent from my LG-LS740 usplasric Free mobile app


----------



## tmontney (Jan 20, 2016)

I have an S5 with AT&T. I'm not pleased with the S5's performance. When I got it in July, it was fantastic. Around November, it just tanked. It randomly soft resets, freezes up, odd issues with the GUI (in order to call anyone, you have to place a call twice as the first one immediately closes out the call app). I blame the forced software updates, although I can't say I've found anyone else with the issue (and now the last few days "Video" will randomly say it stopped working, so oh boy I can imagine what else is next). On top of that, it doesn't appear anywhere it can be rooted, at least not with AT&T (odds are I'll be stuck with AT&T for a while).

I liked the Nexus 6P, but it's only available through Google (i.e. no upgrade discount). I liked the latest Lumina XL (specifically for Continuum), but I know its still flaky (weak app support, buggy). What phone would you recommend me? I can say I don't want an iPhone. I'd really like to be able to root it, so possibly HTC? I work pretty much exclusively with Windows devices, am part developer part desktop technician (part networking guy, and like everything else). I'm not afraid of "more complicated interfaces" or advanced options (e.g. iPhone vs Android).

Thinking about it, the phone doesn't necessarily have to be an AT&T upgrade only. Requiring that really limits my options.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 20, 2016)

tmontney said:


> I have an S5 with AT&T. I'm not pleased with the S5's performance. When I got it in July, it was fantastic. Around November, it just tanked. It randomly soft resets, freezes up, odd issues with the GUI (in order to call anyone, you have to place a call twice as the first one immediately closes out the call app). I blame the forced software updates, although I can't say I've found anyone else with the issue (and now the last few days "Video" will randomly say it stopped working, so oh boy I can imagine what else is next). On top of that, it doesn't appear anywhere it can be rooted, at least not with AT&T (odds are I'll be stuck with AT&T for a while).
> 
> I liked the Nexus 6P, but it's only available through Google (i.e. no upgrade discount). I liked the latest Lumina XL (specifically for Continuum), but I know its still flaky (weak app support, buggy). What phone would you recommend me? I can say I don't want an iPhone. I'd really like to be able to root it, so possibly HTC? I work pretty much exclusively with Windows devices, am part developer part desktop technician (part networking guy, and like everything else). I'm not afraid of "more complicated interfaces" or advanced options (e.g. iPhone vs Android).
> 
> Thinking about it, the phone doesn't necessarily have to be an AT&T upgrade only. Requiring that really limits my options.

Click to collapse



Before buying a new phone have you tried downgrading it back to the original software before it updated?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tmontney (Jan 20, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Before buying a new phone have you tried downgrading it back to the original software before it updated?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I haven't, but that's more of a workaround than a solution. Someone in my family said they'd take my old phone (since they don't have a smartphone at all), so it's another reason to upgrade.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> So what do you think then, Xiaomi mi4c or Xiaomi Redmi Note 3?
> and what about the 4G network bands, will that be a problem?
> *
> EDIT:*
> Has to be the Xiaomi Mi 4C cause the CPU from the Note 3 is not suported right?

Click to collapse



bro plz check the bands before u buy...
both are good phones...
but redmi note 3 has an fingerprint Sensor too...
performance will be similar in both phones...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> Thanks for the help @Cyanandroid , I've been searching the phones and realize that asus zenfone 2 is off budget, and the ones that u sugested that are on budget are:
> LeTV 1S found some xda suport
> ZTE NUBIA Z9 MINI found some xda suport
> INFOCUS M810 found some xda suport bad, only 1 4g band
> ...

Click to collapse



I hate to go directly contrary to others, but please, DO worry about the locked bootloader: unlocking it is a pretty complicated process, relatively speaking, especially the part where you request the code; the interface is, at the time of this writing, in Chinese only, requiring Google Translate to even use it, you must provide a reason for wanting to unlock the bootloader, and each request is manually processed by the dev team, and will take 7 - 21 days to go through (IF it goes through). That's a lot of hoops to jump through for a modification on a device that you've already PAID for.
In your original list, you mentioned the UMI Iron Pro: it has everything you're looking for, and the company actively supports development for it; in fact, they host some ROMs on their own website, along with the software to flash them (called RootJoy, if I remember correctly). I don't know,if they've done this with the Iron Pro yet, but it seems likely that they will.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I hate to go directly contrary to others, but please, DO worry about the locked bootloader: unlocking it is a pretty complicated process, relatively speaking, especially the part where you request the code; the interface is, at the time of this writing, in Chinese only, requiring Google Translate to even use it, you must provide a reason for wanting to unlock the bootloader, and each request is manually processed by the dev team, and will take 7 - 21 days to go through (IF it goes through). That's a lot of hoops to jump through for a modification on a device that you've already PAID for.
> In your original list, you mentioned the UMI Iron Pro: it has everything you're looking for, and the company actively supports development for it; in fact, they host some ROMs on their own website, along with the software to flash them (called RootJoy, if I remember correctly). I don't know,if they've done this with the Iron Pro yet, but it seems likely that they will.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unlocking a phone to use a different carrier is completely different than unlocking the bootloader 

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Unlocking a phone to use a different carrier is completely different than unlocking the bootloader
> 
> "And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes

Click to collapse



I... I never said anything about carrier unlocking. These are Xiaomi devices, they come carrier unlocked by default, anyway, so why would I be talking about that?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I... I never said anything about carrier unlocking. These are Xiaomi devices, they come carrier unlocked by default, anyway, so why would I be talking about that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because you're talking about bands and networks that's why. Unlocking the bootloader has nothing to do with networks or bands  


SirVer said:


> I... I never said anything about carrier unlocking. These are Xiaomi devices, they come carrier unlocked by default, anyway, so why would I be talking about that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Because you're talking about bands and networks that's why. Unlocking the bootloader has nothing to do with networks or bands
> 
> 
> 
> "And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes

Click to collapse



That wasn't me. That was @jmb995. And maybe @Cyanandroid.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That wasn't me. That was @jmb995. And maybe @Cyanandroid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here's your post again unlocking the bootloader has nothing to do with network or bands 


SirVer said:


> I hate to go directly contrary to others, but please, DO worry about the locked bootloader: unlocking it is a pretty complicated process, relatively speaking, especially the part where you request the code; the interface is, at the time of this writing, in Chinese only, requiring Google Translate to even use it, you must provide a reason for wanting to unlock the bootloader, and each request is manually processed by the dev team, and will take 7 - 21 days to go through (IF it goes through). That's a lot of hoops to jump through for a modification on a device that you've already PAID for.
> In your original list, you mentioned the UMI Iron Pro: it has everything you're looking for, and the company actively supports development for it; in fact, they host some ROMs on their own website, along with the software to flash them (called RootJoy, if I remember correctly). I don't know,if they've done this with the Iron Pro yet, but it seems likely that they will.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That wasn't me. That was @jmb995. And maybe @Cyanandroid.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes that was me talking about bootloaders but u guys linked bootloader with the bands and carriers, we were just talking about bootloader in general...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yes that was me talking about bootloaders but u guys linked bootloader with the bands and carriers, we were just talking about bootloader in general...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I say again, I said NOTHING about carriers or bands; go back and read my my posts if you like. I only talked about unlocking the bootloader.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yes that was me talking about bootloaders but u guys linked bootloader with the bands and carriers, we were just talking about bootloader in general...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Unlocking the bootloader allows for root and custom recovery. 
I just didn't want any confusion about the bootloader. 
Carry on

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

@jmb995 told me about the locked bootloader of xiaomi phones...then in general i told him that he can unlock it...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I say again, I said NOTHING about carriers or bands; go back and read my my posts if you like. I only talked about unlocking the bootloader.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And you were quoting the other guy about networks and bands
Look no biggie alright

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes

---------- Post added at 06:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> @jmb995 told me about the locked bootloader of xiaomi phones...then in general i told him that he can unlock it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool beans

"And on that bombshell!" Sent from my G928C Rockin Audax Rom+ and Eladios themes


----------



## josip-k (Jan 20, 2016)

Guys, a question, oneplus one or S5?


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 20, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Guys, a question, oneplus one or S5?

Click to collapse



By all means 1+1.

Unless the s5 is much cheaper than 1+1


----------



## josip-k (Jan 20, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> By all means 1+1.
> 
> Unless the s5 is much cheaper than 1+1

Click to collapse



They are about the same price range in my country, i already own an OPO.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 20, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> They are about the same price range in my country, i already own an OPO.

Click to collapse



check which one is newier and which one has better specs. OPO has better xda support but s5 has it too.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> They are about the same price range in my country, i already own an OPO.

Click to collapse



If you already have an OPO, why are you looking at devices with the same specs? Did it get damaged?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> If you already have an OPO, why are you looking at devices with the same specs? Did it get damaged?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



specs are not same as samsung s5 is having 16 mp camera with 2.1 mp front camera...
ram is also a difference s5 is having 2 gb while opo 3gb 
s5 is having an ir blaster, fingerprint sensor also heart rate sensor too...
now decide which is better...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:21 PM ----------

how to unlike an post in tapatalk???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> specs are not same as samsung s5 is having 16 mp camera with 2.1 mp front camera...
> ram is also a difference s5 is having 2 gb while opo 3gb
> s5 is having an ir blaster, fingerprint sensor also heart rate sensor too...
> now decide which is better...
> ...

Click to collapse



Huh. I thought the S5 had 3 GB of RAM. And I forgot about the camera. My bad.

Well, in this case, the features are better, but the performance would be a downgrade, because Touchwiz + less RAM. I think we need more info on what his use case and needs are to make a proper recommendation.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> how to unlike an post in tapatalk???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Tap the thumbs up button again.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Huh. I thought the S5 had 3 GB of RAM. And I forgot about the camera. My bad.
> 
> Well, in this case, the features are better, but the performance would be a downgrade, because Touchwiz + less RAM. I think we need more info on what his use case and needs are to make a proper recommendation.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thumbs button does nothing once liked...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> thumbs button does nothing once liked...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Huh. That used to work...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## javed313pk (Jan 20, 2016)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



samsung note 4


----------



## dysfunkshun (Jan 20, 2016)

Got an LG V10, to be specific this is my 3rd one, and I'm sick of the poor WiFi on it.  I've done build.prop edits and they work temporarily, but it always goes right back to slow.

I'm looking at either the Motorola X Pure or the Nexus 6P.  While I like having the sd card, I'm not too sure how much I actually need it.  My main use for it right now is for TWRP backups.  I'm not as crazy as before in regards to flashing, I like simple stock rooted with xposed now and that's about it.  I like the fingerprint scanner on the 6P, but again, I'm not sure how much I'd use it.  V10 was my first, and I don't use it much because it doesn't work.  I'm not huge on cameras as I don't take a lot of fancy pictures, I leave it on auto, point and shoot.

What's the general consensus between these 2?  

Sent from my LG-H901 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jan 20, 2016)

dysfunkshun said:


> Got an LG V10, to be specific this is my 3rd one, and I'm sick of the poor WiFi on it.  I've done build.prop edits and they work temporarily, but it always goes right back to slow.
> 
> I'm looking at either the Motorola X Pure or the Nexus 6P.  While I like having the sd card, I'm not too sure how much I actually need it.  My main use for it right now is for TWRP backups.  I'm not as crazy as before in regards to flashing, I like simple stock rooted with xposed now and that's about it.  I like the fingerprint scanner on the 6P, but again, I'm not sure how much I'd use it.  V10 was my first, and I don't use it much because it doesn't work.  I'm not huge on cameras as I don't take a lot of fancy pictures, I leave it on auto, point and shoot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The way I see it, the Moto X has three things over the 6P:

1. MicroSD
2. The fact that it's not using the SD810. Yes, the 6P is supposed to have solved those issues, but reports are still somewhat inconsistent as to whether that's true, so...
3. It was released on Lollipop, which means you'll always have an LP build to fall back to if MM gets too restrictive for you. I have no idea how well Xposed works on MM, but I'm going to assume not as well as LP.

If these are not problems for you, 6P all the way.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## tmontney (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone have a suggestion for me? I'm coming from an Galaxy S5 and I'm on AT&T. I want to be able to root my phone.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 20, 2016)

tmontney said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for me? I'm coming from an Galaxy S5 and I'm on AT&T. I want to be able to root my phone.

Click to collapse



Price range? Specs range? Camera quality range? any aditonal requirements like SD card/removable battery?


----------



## wiswis (Jan 20, 2016)

tmontney said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for me? I'm coming from an Galaxy S5 and I'm on AT&T. I want to be able to root my phone.

Click to collapse



Get the oneplus 2. It's cheap and a good phone.


----------



## tmontney (Jan 21, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Price range? Specs range? Camera quality range? any aditonal requirements like SD card/removable battery?

Click to collapse



Granted I can't have it all, best blend of everything. I don't really need the best camera. Prefer a removable battery and SD card expansion. Highest priority is customization, like rooting, and speed. Price isn't an issue.


----------



## Hussein Alwr (Jan 21, 2016)

My wish is not too distant , Bluboo XTouch ^^
Albeit of brand , Samsung Galaxy Note 3 .


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 21, 2016)

tmontney said:


> Granted I can't have it all, best blend of everything. I don't really need the best camera. Prefer a removable battery and SD card expansion. Highest priority is customization, like rooting, and speed. Price isn't an issue.

Click to collapse



LG G4 or V10 perhaps?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey @Cyanandroid about the network bands I was telling you, the carriers here in my country use 3 and most Xiaomis phones have only 2 of those three, is that something to worry about?
And about the boatloader unlock, the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 has a MTK cpu and on the post to unlock the boatload it says "MTK devices aren't / won't be supported",  the Xiaomi Mi 4C isn't, and what about what @SirVer said, that it was released the news a few days ago that the boatload will be locked from now on, and to get it unlocked it will be a pain in the ass and maybe can't even do that. @SirVer, about the UMI Iron Pro, I read some reviews and it says that the support from the company it's not very good at the moment, what should I hope for?


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> Hey @Cyanandroid about the network bands I was telling you, the carriers here in my country use 3 and most Xiaomis phones have only 2 of those three, is that something to worry about?
> And about the boatloader unlock, the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 has a MTK cpu and on the post to unlock the boatload it says "MTK devices aren't / won't be supported",  the Xiaomi Mi 4C isn't, and what about what @SirVer said, that it was released the news a few days ago that the boatload will be locked from now on, and to get it unlocked it will be a pain in the ass and maybe can't even do that. @SirVer, about the UMI Iron Pro, I read some reviews and it says that the support from the company it's not very good at the moment, what should I hope for?

Click to collapse



i will suggest u to buy oneplus one it comes bootloader unlocked and has fantastic develepor support...
And dont knw why u are talking about bootloader again and again???
what u want to do???
root,install custom recovery???
bootloader has nothing to do with carriers and networks and if u want  some pain in the #[email protected] as u talking about bootloaders then u can go with xiaomi otherwise oneplus one is a good buy...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## tmontney (Jan 21, 2016)

The Bluboo looks awesome. I cannot complain at that price either.


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lol, I know that carriers and networks has nothing to do with the boatloader... I asked if the fact that the networks here use three bands I the phone is only compatible with two. that is point one. 
Point 2, the boatloader is important to root install and recovery as you said, and Xiaomi will lock theirs, that's a recent news.. 
Was just talking about that...
About the Oneplus, I read that after some use it has a lot of problems...
If i'm being a pain in the ass asking this stuff sorry, If I seem someone who doesn't know sorry, just trying to understand and asking for a opinion..
Thank you @Cyanandroid ^^


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> Lol, I know that carriers and networks has nothing to do with the boatloader... I asked if the fact that the networks here use three bands I the phone is only compatible with two. that is point one.
> Point 2, the boatloader is important to root install and recovery as you said, and Xiaomi will lock theirs, that's a recent news..
> Was just talking about that...
> About the Oneplus, I read that after some use it has a lot of problems...
> ...

Click to collapse



i have oneplus one and using it from about 1 year and it is working very fine...
the develepor support is also very good...
yes if two bands are supported then there should be no problem...


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

xD, @Cyanandroid Oneplus One isn't on budget, the initial was 200€ that I stretched to 250€ found Oneplus One for 275€, can't do that :/


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> xD, @Cyanandroid Oneplus One isn't on budget, the initial was 200€ that I stretched to 250€ found Oneplus One for 275€, can't do that :/

Click to collapse



go to aliexpress.com there u will get it for less than 250€

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

Been searching and can't find :b, with shipping and VAT always lot more than 250€


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

xiaomi mi4c 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 AM ----------

then nothing else fits ur criteria

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

xD, thank you, will probably go with Xiaomi Mi 4C, thanks you for the help @Cyanandroid


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> xD, thank you, will probably go with Xiaomi Mi 4C, thanks you for the help @Cyanandroid

Click to collapse



welcome bro...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 21, 2016)

jmb995 said:


> xD, thank you, will probably go with Xiaomi Mi 4C, thanks you for the help @Cyanandroid

Click to collapse



Before finalizing it, I'd suggest using the GSMarena phone finder one more time to make sure you aren't missing something in your budget that has everything you need. You can either enter your price range, or just look for older phones that will have had their rates dropped by now.
Whatever you decide to get, good luck, and I hope it satisfies. [emoji106] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmb995 (Jan 21, 2016)

Since I will only order the smartphone on the beginning of February, I will keep searching till then xD fortunately that's how I am.
For now all points to Xiaomi Mi 4C, hope it doesn't change, UMI Iron Pro, ZTE Nubia Z9 Mini and Asus Zenfone 2, Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro(the cpu isn't MTK) are the choices if it does ^^ and thank you for the help



SirVer said:


> Before finalizing it, I'd suggest using the GSMarena phone finder one more time to make sure you aren't missing something in your budget that has everything you need. You can either enter your price range, or just look for older phones that will have had their rates dropped by now.
> Whatever you decide to get, good luck, and I hope it satisfies. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## Kamolot (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello
I'm a S4 mini user for over a year now using latest CM13 and happy with it.  However i'm thinking of a new phone and i'm stuck for now with Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro - I'm just starting to read the threads i need to read  and learn things that i need but i think it will be a great update to my actual phone. Is that a good choice?


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 21, 2016)

wiswis said:


> Get the oneplus 2. It's cheap and a good phone.

Click to collapse



Too hard to get it. Only with invites. Also it has very poor vibration motor. It is almost not noticeable.

---------- Post added at 09:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> i will suggest u to buy oneplus one it comes bootloader unlocked and has fantastic develepor support...
> And dont knw why u are talking about bootloader again and again???
> what u want to do???
> root,install custom recovery???
> ...

Click to collapse



he was saying about xiaomi having locked bootloader now. Also some carriers locks bootloader by their own.

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 AM ----------




jmb995 said:


> Hey @Cyanandroid about the network bands I was telling you, the carriers here in my country use 3 and most Xiaomis phones have only 2 of those three, is that something to worry about?
> And about the boatloader unlock, the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 has a MTK cpu and on the post to unlock the boatload it says "MTK devices aren't / won't be supported",  the Xiaomi Mi 4C isn't, and what about what @SirVer said, that it was released the news a few days ago that the boatload will be locked from now on, and to get it unlocked it will be a pain in the ass and maybe can't even do that. @SirVer, about the UMI Iron Pro, I read some reviews and it says that the support from the company it's not very good at the moment, what should I hope for?

Click to collapse



check the right bands if it works in your country. Bands mostly mean how well will work your internet. If it has missing some bands then it might not work very well sometimes.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

Kamolot said:


> Hello
> I'm a S4 mini user for over a year now using latest CM13 and happy with it.  However i'm thinking of a new phone and i'm stuck for now with Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro - I'm just starting to read the threads i need to read  and learn things that i need but i think it will be a great update to my actual phone. Is that a good choice?

Click to collapse



let it release first and have a check on its benchmarks too...
wait for some user opinions and reviews then finalize ur decision...
going with specs it will be a good upgrade...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jan 21, 2016)

javed313pk said:


> samsung note 4

Click to collapse



You're replying to a 3+ year old post. I think he's made his decision by now.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 21, 2016)

Kamolot said:


> Hello
> I'm a S4 mini user for over a year now using latest CM13 and happy with it.  However i'm thinking of a new phone and i'm stuck for now with Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro - I'm just starting to read the threads i need to read  and learn things that i need but i think it will be a great update to my actual phone. Is that a good choice?

Click to collapse



wow 1 year in marshmallow already? nice, are you google employer?

kappa


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 21, 2016)

PhTcB73 said:


> I'm looking at either the BLU Vivo IV 5.5mm, or the BLU Vivo Air LTE 5.1mm,
> I just love the super thin design of them both.
> 
> What I'm not sure about are the Chipset/CPU & GPU.. I've read quite a bit about them both & I'm still not quite sure what is better!? lol
> ...

Click to collapse



Almost everything is better on the Vivo IV (except the older OS, which may have already been updated by blu, including the CPU and GPU. I know benchmarks aren't everything, but the MT6592 has shown better scores in comparison to the Snapdragon 410. For example, in Geekbench the MT6592 scores about the same in single score tests as the Snapdragon 410, however, since it has 8 cores to work with it scores almost double in the multi core tests: 

https://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/search?utf8=✓&q=Blu+Vivo+IV 
vs
https://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/search?utf8=✓&q=Blu+Vivo+LTE

On the GPU side of things. The Mali-450 (MP4) scored more than double the fps when compared to the Adreno 306 in GFXBench's T-Rex Offscreen 1080p benchmark: https://gfxbench.com/result.jsp?ben...order=median&text-filter=Blu Vivo&base=device, however, in when switching to the on-screen benchmark the Adreno 306 does close the gap, but it still can't beat the Mali-450 (MP4): https://gfxbench.com/result.jsp?ben...&order=score&text-filter=Blu Vivo&base=device. 

I'd say go for the Blu Vivo IV based on these results despite it being older.


----------



## Kamolot (Jan 21, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> wow 1 year in marshmallow already? nice, are you google employer?
> 
> kappa

Click to collapse



Using cm13 after it's release of course.


----------



## enjoymoosic (Jan 21, 2016)

Does anybody think selling my Galaxy Note 3 and getting the new Huawei Honor 5X a good idea?
I'd probably have to pay an extra $20-40 after selling my Note. I realize that it's probably a worse-spec'd phone in nearly every way, but I just kind of feel like a change of pace. Thanks!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 21, 2016)

enjoymoosic said:


> Does anybody think selling my Galaxy Note 3 and getting the new Huawei Honor 5X a good idea?
> I'd probably have to pay an extra $20-40 after selling my Note. I realize that it's probably a worse-spec'd phone in nearly every way, but I just kind of feel like a change of pace. Thanks!

Click to collapse



note a good idea...
can u tell me why u want to sell and get the honor 5x...
i do not see any reason of upgrade as every thing is better in note 3...
whether its camera or the processor...
if u think that the touchwiz is laggy then u can try some custom roms which can make ur device speed up and more responsive...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jan 21, 2016)

enjoymoosic said:


> Does anybody think selling my Galaxy Note 3 and getting the new Huawei Honor 5X a good idea?
> I'd probably have to pay an extra $20-40 after selling my Note. I realize that it's probably a worse-spec'd phone in nearly every way, but I just kind of feel like a change of pace. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Normally, I'd say no immediately, but I'm guessing you feel bored and want to switch things up a bit? Well, let's take a look:

1. Camera - It'll be worse, but not by TOO much; you will have to fight it sometimes, but it should get the job done. Depends on how much it matters to you.

2. Battery life - can't say without actual use, but looking at specs, it could go either way: better, because the capacity isn't very different, but the display is 1080 vs 1440, or worse, because EMUI is a bit heavy, and the 615 does have some of the same issues as the 810, which *could* affect battery.

3. Processor - the 615 will *probably* be enough to get you by, but may be a nasty shock for someone who's used to a 800/Exynos (whichever it was). This right here is the biggest problem with this transition.

4. Multitasking - I think there's a 3 GB RAM model, but I haven't seen anyone talk about it, so I'm going to assume it's some kind of region exclusive. 2 GB will, again, probably get you by, but you might have got be prepared for a nasty shock. Then again, if you're on Touchwiz, you might not notice a difference, given how badly Samsung handles memory. As someone who recently upgraded from a phone that has 2 to one that has 3, I can honestly say that I would not enjoy going back to 2. Not to mention the doubts as to whether the processor will be up to that level of multitasking in the first place without heating up/throttling.

Frankly, this would be an ill advised move. If you want a change of pace, I'd suggest looking for a 2014 flagship on eBay, if you need to stick to the $200 price point.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlahmapoutras (Jan 21, 2016)

*Final*

I managed to narrow it down to two phones. Meizu Pro 5 and Motorola Moto X Style.
Both are the versions with 3gb Ram and 32gb.
Pros of Motorola:better screen resolution,better speakers,24 months warranty (vs 12 for Meizu), faster android updates, better service if anything goes wrong
Pros of Meizu: better (faster) processor, fingerprint sensor, 80 euros less expensive.
So any opinions?


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 21, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> I managed to narrow it down to two phones. Meizu Pro 5 and Motorola Moto X Style.
> Both are the versions with 3gb Ram and 32gb.
> Pros of Motorola:better screen resolution,better speakers,24 months warranty (vs 12 for Meizu), faster android updates, better service if anything goes wrong
> Pros of Meizu: better (faster) processor, fingerprint sensor, 80 euros less expensive.
> So any opinions?

Click to collapse



I wouldnt call better resolution as advantage. Better resolution = more pixels = more heavier to work for processor = more battery it takes = might lead to some heat/warm.


----------



## Master Melab (Jan 22, 2016)

Are there any new smartphones or tablets that do not have signed bootloaders? These can be made by small time manufacturers. I'm thinking BQ, Elephone, Meizu, or OnePlus.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 22, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> I managed to narrow it down to two phones. Meizu Pro 5 and Motorola Moto X Style.
> Both are the versions with 3gb Ram and 32gb.
> Pros of Motorola:better screen resolution,better speakers,24 months warranty (vs 12 for Meizu), faster android updates, better service if anything goes wrong
> Pros of Meizu: better (faster) processor, fingerprint sensor, 80 euros less expensive.
> So any opinions?

Click to collapse



Moto X Style for sure. It has better community support. However, if battery life is your concern then the Meizu Pro 5 is the clear winner.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jacobpayag (Jan 22, 2016)

Xiaomi Redmi 3

Sent from my GT-S6310 using Tapatalk


----------



## abovenbeyond (Jan 22, 2016)

*Carrier AT&T... What phone?*

Carrier AT&T... What phone should I get?

LG V10, G4, G3
HTC A9
GALAXY S6, NOTE 5

What do you all like in the AT&T line up, even if not listed above?


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 22, 2016)

enjoymoosic said:


> Does anybody think selling my Galaxy Note 3 and getting the new Huawei Honor 5X a good idea?
> I'd probably have to pay an extra $20-40 after selling my Note. I realize that it's probably a worse-spec'd phone in nearly every way, but I just kind of feel like a change of pace. Thanks!

Click to collapse



Not worth it.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 22, 2016)

vlahmapoutras said:


> I managed to narrow it down to two phones. Meizu Pro 5 and Motorola Moto X Style.
> Both are the versions with 3gb Ram and 32gb.
> Pros of Motorola:better screen resolution,better speakers,24 months warranty (vs 12 for Meizu), faster android updates, better service if anything goes wrong
> Pros of Meizu: better (faster) processor, fingerprint sensor, 80 euros less expensive.
> So any opinions?

Click to collapse



meizu pro 5...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rkenjalo1981 (Jan 22, 2016)

Had the lgg2 since it came out. Almost got the LG v10 but holding out for the g5!


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 22, 2016)

abovenbeyond said:


> Carrier AT&T... What phone should I get?
> 
> LG V10, G4, G3
> HTC A9
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go for lg v10 or g4. Samsung s6 and note 5 has bloatware so hard to flash custom ROMs also note still has ram issue. Note is overpriced so not worth it . G4 has a decent community support also still great performance plus good camera. Lg v10 too and lg phones has removable batteries and SD card slots if I'm correct while Samsung doesn't. So you can choose for which one you have money lg v10 or g4.


----------



## abovenbeyond (Jan 22, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I would go for lg v10 or g4. Samsung s6 and note 5 has bloatware so hard to flash custom ROMs also note still has ram issue. Note is overpriced so not worth it . G4 has a decent community support also still great performance plus good camera. Lg v10 too and lg phones has removable batteries and SD card slots if I'm correct while Samsung doesn't. So you can choose for which one you have money lg v10 or g4.

Click to collapse



I'm Leaning towards them too... Been a Samsung Fanboy since the S2 and I think I just want something different.

I can get either so I'm thinking the v10.

I'll search now but ask too, so there any custom ROMs out for it yet, bootloader locked?


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 22, 2016)

abovenbeyond said:


> I'm Leaning towards them too... Been a Samsung Fanboy since the S2 and I think I just want something different.
> 
> I can get either so I'm thinking the v10.
> 
> I'll search now but ask too, so there any custom ROMs out for it yet, bootloader locked?

Click to collapse



Also I'm not very sure if you could wait 1-2 months a little bit. Lg g5 is very close to release. older lg phones will drop in prices at least by 100 euros so yeah.

Currently noticed that it does not have custom  ROMs yet. T-Mobile can be rooted and Verizon  phone comes with locked bootloader and yet no solution how to root. So yeah. G4 ATM wins. MWC is close where lg g5 should be released. I would wait for this phone if it looks not very successful go for either lg g4 or v10. Prices will drop on both phones for sure. So its a very bad time buying phone when flagships are getting to be released soon


----------



## iamrafy (Jan 22, 2016)

*LeEco*

My next smartphone will be LeTV Le 1s.  #SuperPhone


----------



## Mirothan (Jan 22, 2016)

*Zuk Z1*

Best phone of 2015 for me. Good price, amazing FP , and CmOs.


----------



## abcedfghi (Jan 22, 2016)

I still have a Samsung Galaxy i9000 which I am trying to update to Marsmallow (I don't have any other smartphone). And while I can updated I won't buy any other...but who knows...

Any one can beat me?


----------



## mesologgi (Jan 22, 2016)

My nexus 4 is having terrible battery life and my digitizer is partially dead. So i am looking for a new phone but at low cost (130-200 euro max)

I have my eyes on Xiaomi redmi note 2 but recently saw a redmi note 3 with a snapdragon that will be sold in india soon for a cheap price. Should i wait for that? 

Feel free to suggest me some cheap phones.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 22, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> My nexus 4 is having terrible battery life and my digitizer is partially dead. So i am looking for a new phone but at low cost (130-200 euro max)
> 
> I have my eyes on Xiaomi redmi note 2 but recently saw a redmi note 3 with a snapdragon that will be sold in india soon for a cheap price. Should i wait for that?
> 
> Feel free to suggest me some cheap phones.

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 3 has a locked bootloader, which has a very tedious unlock process, so if you're not willing to go through that, you'll have to depend on Xiaomi for updates, and we all know what that means.
Check out the WileyFox Swift (runs Cyanogen, so flashing future CM builds at least will be easy), Honor 5X, Moto G 3rd gen. Also, you could look for older flagships on eBay, pretty sure you could get some good deals.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Redmi Note 3 has a locked browser, which has a very tedious unlock process, so if you're not willing to go through that, you'll have to depend on Xiaomi for updates, and we all know what that means.
> Check out the WileyFox Swift (runs Cyanogen, so flashing future CM builds at least will be easy), Honor 5X, Moto G 3rd gen. Also, you could look for older flagships on eBay, pretty sure you could get some good deals.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



locked browser? do you mean locked bootloader? lol

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------




Mirothan said:


> Best phone of 2015 for me. Good price, amazing FP , and CmOs.

Click to collapse



which one


----------



## SirVer (Jan 22, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> locked browser? do you mean locked bootloader? lol

Click to collapse



Yes, bootloader; goddamn you autocorrect! [emoji36] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yes, bootloader; goddamn you autocorrect! [emoji36]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Haha. And I think it will not be so easy to unlock it sadly. Would have been a great phone. Why would they go for this? Why android phone makers wants us, xda people, troll? Xiaomi redmi note 3 has so good price to spec  ratio... And surely... Something will pop up to restrict a deal... Aren't they supposed to make phones and sell them a lot? What they will win by locking bootloaders?


----------



## SirVer (Jan 22, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Haha. And I think it will not be so easy to unlock it sadly. Would have been a great phone. Why would they go for this? Why android phone makers wants us, xda people, troll? Xiaomi redmi note 3 has so good price to spec  ratio... And surely... Something will pop up to restrict a deal... Aren't they supposed to make phones and sell them a lot? What they will win by locking bootloaders?

Click to collapse



Actually, they had a good reason for it: apparently, a lot of their phones that were bought from grey market dealers came preloaded with custom ROMs full of malware and spyware. The stupid part is when they decided to make the unlock process so difficult; I mean, I get that they needed to prevent this stuff from happening, but when you're a company that says it has "geek spirit", you have to draw the line somewhere. I would have preferred it if they had just out a real on the box and said that people should buy unsealed ones at their own risk.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Actually, they had a good reason for it: apparently, a lot of their phones that were bought from grey market dealers came preloaded with custom ROMs full of malware and spyware. The stupid part is when they decided to make the unlock process so difficult; I mean, I get that they needed to prevent this stuff from happening, but when you're a company that says it has "geek spirit", you have to draw the line somewhere. I would have preferred it if they had just out a real on the box and said that people should buy unsealed ones at their own risk.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



exactly


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 23, 2016)

just saw this announcement from Saygus in case you missed it: "re November tweet, added bonus for supporters (are) : 1. SqGl ear buds. 2. Extra protective cover. 3. Spare battery. 4. 50% off next version." and " Added Specs: Marshmallow, "Washable", Dual SIM, USB Type C. Last two added at July update. Other exciting partnerships TBA."


----------



## Ricardo Xavier (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm thinking HTC M9 or Huawei Mate 7. OnePlus One will last me for a while though.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 23, 2016)

Ricardo Xavier said:


> I'm thinking HTC M9 or Huawei Mate 7. OnePlus One will last me for a while though.

Click to collapse



Avoid the M9..

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ricardo Xavier (Jan 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Avoid the M9..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



How come? 

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 23, 2016)

Ricardo Xavier said:


> How come?
> 
> Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lots of issues like overheating and minor bugs , maybe it was fixed with updates but i don't think so. What is your budget ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 23, 2016)

It seems like people like to bash the m9 and m8 around here. I personally wouldn't avoid it, but by the time you're ready to upgrade from the one plus one there should be better upgrades available.


----------



## kyomagi (Jan 23, 2016)

coming from an iphone 6s plus.  Looking at the note 5 or v10.  Which one is best?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 23, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> It seems like people like to bash the m9 and m8 around here. I personally wouldn't avoid it, but by the time you're ready to upgrade from the one plus one there should be better upgrades available.

Click to collapse



Can you read mate ? I said avoid the "M9" , not the "M8" , the one M8 is an outstanding device , and still worth in 2016. But the M9 for me isn't that good , cheers.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Zorachus (Jan 23, 2016)

I am leaning towards the One M10 as my device, as long as it's not an Apple looking clone, and has a good sized battery.  I wish HTC would make it look like those awesome faked M9 renders from a year ago.  

Spec's wise I am sure the M10 will be great, just like all 2016 Android flagships, which will all come with SD820 + 4GB RAM + 6.0.1 Marshmallow.  So I am not concerned one bit as far as the hardware it goes, it will be top of the line for first half 2016 phones.

But what about the design and screen technology ?  I want the M10 to look like those faked renders from a year ago, and not like the A9, which IMO looks like an iPhone 6 wannabe.  And the display ?  Doubtful it will be AMOLED, but will it be 5.2" 1440P, or 5" 1080P ?

Camera ?  All they need to do is use a Sony cam, even something from Sony last year would be a major step up from the crap in the M8 and M9.  I do think HTC will finally put a good camera in the M10, they know all the flack they got, so I am sure the camera will be good, maybe not top of the line great but still really good.

I do like the rumor of a 3,000mAh battery, I hope that pans out true


----------



## SirVer (Jan 23, 2016)

kyomagi said:


> coming from an iphone 6s plus.  Looking at the note 5 or v10.  Which one is best?

Click to collapse



Depends, really. The Note 5 has superior hardware, and the Note line in general makes very good use of the stylus, excellent for productivity - ideally, that is. In practice, there are issues, mainly due to Samsung screwing up the software, like they do with almost every single phone they release. It's bloated, has only stopped lagging fairly recently, and has RAM management issues that require XDA intervention to fix. The XDA review even says that it fails to do better at memory management than some phones with 2 GB RAM, which is half what the Note 5 has. Plus, aftermarket nodding will probably be quite limited. Because Samsung. Yes, I'm hating on Samsung here, but what I've said here is true, to the best of my knowledge.
Now the V10. I haven't used it beyond fiddling with it in store, but it is responsive, and performs pretty much like every other flagship. The secondary display seems like it would be useful, especially once there are some apps/mods that really take advantage of it. One thing to note, though: it's always on, but it's not an AMOLED. Some reviews I've read have said that in the dark, this becomes really distracting, as the backlight will be on all night, unless you put it face down, which defeats the purpose. I tried to reproduce it in store, but wasn't able to get things dark enough. If it's any consolation, the sales guy assured me that this does not happen when he finally stopped staring and asked me what I was doing. [emoji13] 
One more thing: both Touchwiz (Samsung UI) and the LG UI are ugly. For me, LG wins out, but not by much. Sure, both offer some neat UX tweaks that make your life easier, but at the cost of mixing their design ideas with Material Design, which clashes HORRIBLY. I don't notice it much, since I'm used to UX heavy handedness, but it may be jarring for an iOS user that's switching over. On the bright side, Touchwiz has a theming engine with some themes available that eliminate most (but noticeably not all) of the design inconsistencies. LG has one too, but in my limited trials with it, it didn't seem very extensive.

... Looking over this again, I realize that you haven't said anything about your use case or what matters most to you in a phone. Some info in that regard would help; for example, if you were looking for something very close to an iPhone, I'd point you towards Huawei or Honor phones, which have very iOS-like UIs, and metal bodies to boot. If you were looking for the best camera, I'd point you toward this year's Nexuses or the LG G4... And so on and so forth. Basically, some context, please?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jan 23, 2016)

kyomagi said:


> coming from an iphone 6s plus.  Looking at the note 5 or v10.  Which one is best?

Click to collapse



That's a toss-up. The Note 5 is clearly the superior device in terms of raw power and performance, and the AMOLED screen is gorgeous. The V10 will perform well enoguh for daily day-to-day stuff, especially with 4GB RAM. Lots of built-in storage at 64gb plus it has the microSD slot, so if you like to load your phone up with a lot of music, it's a great device (especially with the 32 bit DAC). The battery life kinda sucks, but it's replaceable. The Note 5 has amazing battery life, but it's (practically) impossible to replace, and no microSD slot. The CPU/GPU combination is far superior, so if you like to play games like Asphalt 8 or 3D shooters, it's definitely the way to go. Both have amazing cameras. The Note 5 has one of the best available, but the V10 might be the only one that can beat it, if only because of its wide range of shooting modes and options. Of course, for simple, quick shots, both will more than suffice.

It's a hard decision to make, and even harder for anyone else to make other than yourself. You need to figure out what's most important to you.


----------



## rovaguy (Jan 23, 2016)

*looking for a phone by these specs .... cant seem to find much tho*

iv been looking for a phone with the a must have for the specs below 

dual sim
nfc
otg
mhl, or anything that can cast screen to hdmi
4g, Band3-1800MHz also  Band41-2500MHz
fm radio
removable battery
dual or quad core cpu

with samsung removing the removable batteries as well as the fm radios im becoming rather stuck on finding a fone capable of such features.

budget wise i have max 150 sterling

if anyone knows of any such device then do let me know


----------



## Op1_2 (Jan 23, 2016)

Op3 or nexus 6p maybe


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> That's a toss-up. The Note 5 is clearly the superior device in terms of raw power and performance, and the AMOLED screen is gorgeous. The V10 will perform well enoguh for daily day-to-day stuff, especially with 4GB RAM. Lots of built-in storage at 64gb plus it has the microSD slot, so if you like to load your phone up with a lot of music, it's a great device (especially with the 32 bit DAC). The battery life kinda sucks, but it's replaceable. The Note 5 has amazing battery life, but it's (practically) impossible to replace, and no microSD slot. The CPU/GPU combination is far superior, so if you like to play games like Asphalt 8 or 3D shooters, it's definitely the way to go. Both have amazing cameras. The Note 5 has one of the best available, but the V10 might be the only one that can beat it, if only because of its wide range of shooting modes and options. Of course, for simple, quick shots, both will more than suffice.
> 
> It's a hard decision to make, and even harder for anyone else to make other than yourself. You need to figure out what's most important to you.

Click to collapse



on touchwizz 4 GB is like 3 or 2 gb of ram. Note is a great phone but touchwizz doesn't make it so good looking at specs.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 23, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> on touchwizz 4 GB is like 3 or 2 gb of ram. Note is a great phone but touchwizz doesn't make it so good looking at specs.

Click to collapse



LG's UI really isn't any lighter than TouchWiz.


----------



## dunker56 (Jan 24, 2016)

*Where are all the small/light/compact smartphones gone?*

For the past few years I have been focusing on camera phones, Nokia 808, S4 Zoom and now my current 200g K Zoom. I'm looking for something that's really about half the weight/size but performing around the same (obviously not camera wise). Honestly... when googling 'small phones' 'light compact phones 2015' or whatever I'm just getting article after article of these phones that still seem pretty massive imo. Quoting weight around the 130g like it's a big thing?!

My first smartphone was the Galaxy S2, 4.3 inch screen, 119g. 2011.

Honestly thinking picking one of these up again is the best deal lol...

I'm reaching out for more knowledgable peeps, for someone looking for small and lightweight compact smartphone, what are the choices? It appears I need to look in obscure corners for such a thing.

Cheers,

Dunker


----------



## SirVer (Jan 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> LG's UI really isn't any lighter than TouchWiz.

Click to collapse



It varies across devices, but in general, yes, they're both pretty heavy. Difference is, LG does memory management far better than Samsung; far less reloads.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jan 24, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> For the past few years I have been focusing on camera phones, Nokia 808, S4 Zoom and now my current 200g K Zoom. I'm looking for something that's really about half the weight/size but performing around the same (obviously not camera wise). Honestly... when googling 'small phones' 'light compact phones 2015' or whatever I'm just getting article after article of these phones that still seem pretty massive imo. Quoting weight around the 130g like it's a big thing?!
> 
> My first smartphone was the Galaxy S2, 4.3 inch screen, 119g. 2011.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want the latest specs in a small phone, you're pretty much limited to the Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. I would argue however, that the Z3 Compact is a better choice, since it'll be significantly less expensive, have better battery life, and the SD801 is more than enough to power the 720p screen, where the 810 in the Z5c is overkill. Sony phones have dedicated 2-stage camera buttons, so they're still very camera-centric. Apart from the Sony Compacts, there's precious little choice in a decent phone under 5".


----------



## SirVer (Jan 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> If you want the latest specs in a small phone, you're pretty much limited to the Sony Xperia Z5 Compact. I would argue however, that the Z3 Compact is a better choice, since it'll be significantly less expensive, have better battery life, and the SD801 is more than enough to power the 720p screen, where the 810 in the Z5c is overkill. Sony phones have dedicated 2-stage camera buttons, so they're still very camera-centric. Apart from the Sony Compacts, there's precious little choice in a decent phone under 5".

Click to collapse



Seconded. 130g really is light, considering the sheer amount of tech that goes into one of these devices, especially when they have metal and glass bodies. If weight is really that important, your only options are those Chinese devices that sacrifice whatever necessary to get their phone thinner and lighter; however, their almost all 5 inches and above. Besides, if you're used to a 120g phone, 10g spread over a slightly bigger frame (because I suspect density is what really matters here) is not something you'd notice for more than a week or two, if at all.
As an aside, why do you want it light? Not being antagonistic, just curious, as most people I know actually like a little heft to their phones; makes it less likely for them to drop it, though of course heavier (denser) devices take more damage than lighter ones if they do... Is that why?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunker56 (Jan 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Seconded. 130g really is light, considering the sheer amount of tech that goes into one of these devices, especially when they have metal and glass bodies. If weight is really that important, your only options are those Chinese devices that sacrifice whatever necessary to get their phone thinner and lighter; however, their almost all 5 inches and above. Besides, if you're used to a 120g phone, 10g spread over a slightly bigger frame (because I suspect density is what really matters here) is not something you'd notice for more than a week or two, if at all.
> As an aside, why do you want it light? Not being antagonistic, just curious, as most people I know actually like a little heft to their phones; makes it less likely for them to drop it, though of course heavier (denser) devices take more damage than lighter ones if they do... Is that why?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeh i saw the Z3, but its not around to have a look first hand in shops anymore, be nice to have a go with one before deciding.

Basically up until now I have been ferrying around bricks for a few years (and i'm sick of it), but my photography has got to a place whereby I'm happy to actually take a dedicated camera with me, I'm just looking to reduce the weight and baggage of items with me.
I just thought that perhaps since 2011 there might be a few 100g phones around, but I guess with new tech comes new bulk and weight and more battery to power them. The trend in the tech market right now seems to be power at the expense of size, but even saying that they don't even seem to do 4.3 or 4 inch screens anymore... Surely that's still an applicable market?

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

What's the S4 Mini like? Coming from the K Zoom processing power is it significantly worse? Price wise it's pretty attractive.

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 PM ----------

I bought my son a Google Nexus 4 for his xmas, it's 139g or so, to me it's still way too bulky for what I'm after, I mean the K Zoom is only 70g more, it's actually not that big a difference (credit to the K Zoom!). No... what I am after is a significant reduction in weight and size, going down to 100g or so.

I am not a heavy smartphone user, tho I do recognise I still need one from time to time.

I am just a bit worried about processing power and what not. I recall owning the Nexus 7 2012 tablet and the Android System updates ruined that tablet, became unusable. I'm not saying I need the latest and best version of Android, just I hope that it can keep up for a couple of years.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 24, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> I just thought that perhaps since 2011 there might be a few 100g phones around, but I guess with new tech comes new bulk and weight and more battery to power them. The trend in the tech market right now seems to be power at the expense of size, but even saying that they don't even seem to do 4.3 or 4 inch screens anymore... Surely that's still an applicable market?

Click to collapse



If the market exists, the manufacturers are barely responding. The trend of the last few years is bigger and bigger screens. What was considered "huge" a few years ago is now "mid-sized", and what was mid-sized is now considered small. And phones like the iPhone 5/5s/5c are considered tiny. I fully understand this trend, because when the smartphone revolution began, they were merely phones with email, web, and some basic games. Now, they're pocket computers with hardware that rival laptops from a few years ago, and the larger the screen, the more functional they are. Certainly, there's a market for small smartphones (Apple is coming out with a new 4" iPhone), for those who want something that isn't cheap and doesn't suck, but it's becoming a growing (or dwindling? Not sure how to phrase this) minority.

If high-speed performance isn't an issue, but weight is, check out the BLU Vivo Air LTE. It's a 5" screen, but it's razor thin and weighs under 100g.


----------



## s8freak (Jan 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> If the market exists, the manufacturers are barely responding. The trend of the last few years is bigger and bigger screens. What was considered "huge" a few years ago is now "mid-sized", and what was mid-sized is now considered small. And phones like the iPhone 5/5s/5c are considered tiny. I fully understand this trend, because when the smartphone revolution began, they were merely phones with email, web, and some basic games. Now, they're pocket computers with hardware that rival laptops from a few years ago, and the larger the screen, the more functional they are. Certainly, there's a market for small smartphones (Apple is coming out with a new 4" iPhone), for those who want something that isn't cheap and doesn't suck, but it's becoming a growing (or dwindling? Not sure how to phrase this) minority.
> 
> If high-speed performance isn't an issue, but weight is, check out the BLU Vivo Air LTE. It's a 5" screen, but it's razor thin and weighs under 100g.

Click to collapse



Might wanna check out the OPX as well I have one it's a killer little phone.  Decent camera dual sim and  ex sd card. Amoled screen I love it very good device for $250 US brand new shipped 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## Planterz (Jan 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Might wanna check out the OPX as well I have one it's a killer little phone.  Decent camera dual sim and  ex sd card. Amoled screen I love it very good device for $250 US brand new shipped

Click to collapse



The baffling and unforgiving lack of band 17 (AT&T) and band 12 (T-Mobile) prevents me from recommending this phone to most people in the USA.


----------



## s8freak (Jan 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The baffling and unforgiving lack of band 17 (AT&T) and band 12 (T-Mobile) prevents me from recommending this phone to most people in the USA.

Click to collapse



I'm ATT I have no problem in my area 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## abcedfghi (Jan 24, 2016)

kyomagi said:


> coming from an iphone 6s plus.  Looking at the note 5 or v10.  Which one is best?

Click to collapse



My Samsung Galaxy S i9000, of course!


----------



## SirVer (Jan 24, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> Yeh i saw the Z3, but its not around to have a look first hand in shops anymore, be nice to have a go with one before deciding.
> 
> Basically up until now I have been ferrying around bricks for a few years (and i'm sick of it), but my photography has got to a place whereby I'm happy to actually take a dedicated camera with me, I'm just looking to reduce the weight and baggage of items with me.
> I just thought that perhaps since 2011 there might be a few 100g phones around, but I guess with new tech comes new bulk and weight and more battery to power them. The trend in the tech market right now seems to be power at the expense of size, but even saying that they don't even seem to do 4.3 or 4 inch screens anymore... Surely that's still an applicable market?
> ...

Click to collapse



Unless you're getting the Snapdragon 410 version (and maybe even then), there will be a significant performance difference. Now, you may not notice that difference, depending on your usage, but it's there. Also, how much is the S4 mini available for? Unless it's a very good discount, I doubt you're getting much bang for your buck.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 24, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> Yeh i saw the Z3, but its not around to have a look first hand in shops anymore, be nice to have a go with one before deciding.
> 
> Basically up until now I have been ferrying around bricks for a few years (and i'm sick of it), but my photography has got to a place whereby I'm happy to actually take a dedicated camera with me, I'm just looking to reduce the weight and baggage of items with me.
> I just thought that perhaps since 2011 there might be a few 100g phones around, but I guess with new tech comes new bulk and weight and more battery to power them. The trend in the tech market right now seems to be power at the expense of size, but even saying that they don't even seem to do 4.3 or 4 inch screens anymore... Surely that's still an applicable market?
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe the Blu Vivo Air: http://amzn.com/B00S5C3BFG is what you're looking for? It weighs 97 grams, and has processing power that somewhat rivals the K Zoom. The Mediatek MT6592 in the Vivo Air has superior CPU performance over the Exynos 5260 that's found in the K Zoom. However, in regards to GPU performance (Mali-T624 vs Mali-450 (MP4) ) it's a good bit weaker.  There's also a LTE model of the Vivo Air called the Vivo Air LTE, but the phone only comes with a Snapdragon 410. This makes it much weaker than either the Vivo Air or K Zoom.  

Benchmarks:
CPU Comparison: K Zoom: 1900-2000, Vivo Air: 2300-2400, Vivo Air LTE: 1400-1500 (Geekbench 3 Multi Core)
GPU Comparison: http://goo.gl/g7GFi3  Mali-T624 >> Mali-450 MP4 >>> Adreno 306

The only other phones that are as close to 100 grams as possible (that I can think of anyway) are the Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 (4.7 in), and the Apple iPhone 5s which weigh 110 grams, and 112 grams respectively. If I was in your position and had to pick from this lot, I'd probably choose the iPhone 5s as it has the best performance to weight ratio (sounds like we talking about cars now lol). Personally, I'd probably go with a phone that weighs around 130-140 grams, like the Z3/Z5 compact, OnePlus X, S6, and etc because they are plenty of options to chose from.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I'm ATT I have no problem in my area

Click to collapse



AT&T uses band 4 in some (not all) areas, as well as band 2. But their main, and best band is 17, which is 700MHz, so it travels farther and penetrates buildings better than the much higher frequency bands 4 and 2. And as I said not all areas have bands 4 and 2, which'll drop you to HSPA+.

Out of curiosity, do you notice a weaker/spottier/slower signal with your OPX than your other devices?

As for not having band 12, this is slightly more forgivable, as it's still being rolled out, and some areas won't even get it. For example, here we should get it in the next couple years, but Chicago might never get it (not for a long time anyway) because of a UHF TV channel that uses the frequency. So for many people, not having band 12 might not be a concern.

The lack of either is, as I said, baffling, especially band 17. The OnePlus One has band 17. The OnePlus 2 has both 12 and 17. Why not the OnePlus X? Are they trying to reduce their sales? I personally won't be buying a new phone that doesn't have band 12. And I'm sure there's plenty of AT&T/Cricket/StraightTalk customers that would buy the OnePlus X if only it had band 17. Shame, because it's a really spiffy phone, especially your black ceramic one. Maybe those bands are there, just merely dormant. I know the international OnePlus Ones that don't have North American bands actually do and can be enabled with some hacking.


----------



## drdante (Jan 24, 2016)

LG G4! If in UK, Vodafone is doing a payg for 225 quid! and at that price, its a steal :good:


----------



## s8freak (Jan 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> AT&T uses band 4 in some (not all) areas, as well as band 2. But their main, and best band is 17, which is 700MHz, so it travels farther and penetrates buildings better than the much higher frequency bands 4 and 2. And as I said not all areas have bands 4 and 2, which'll drop you to HSPA+.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you notice a weaker/spottier/slower signal with your OPX than your other devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any drop off of service with my OPX in my area. 
Lack of certain bands is baffling for sure. 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## dunker56 (Jan 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Unless you're getting the Snapdragon 410 version (and maybe even then), there will be a significant performance difference. Now, you may not notice that difference, depending on your usage, but it's there. Also, how much is the S4 mini available for? Unless it's a very good discount, I doubt you're getting much bang for your buck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am completely ignorant to what is considered good value for phones, as my focus has been on the camera phones I have ended up buying them regardless of price tag lol. Such as the K Zoom which cost me outright $500AUD or thereabouts. I think it is still in very good condition and could sell for around $250AUD, it's still sold in some shops here for $600AUD 2yrs later...

The S4 mini caught my eye as it's also a smaller screen and size/bulk yet weighing 109g. It seems to go for around $250AUD here, I have no idea if that's good or bad value, or what it's initial price tag was in oz (where I am based).



obscuresword said:


> Maybe the Blu Vivo Air:  is what you're looking for? It weighs 97 grams, and has processing power that somewhat rivals the K Zoom. The Mediatek MT6592 in the Vivo Air has superior CPU performance over the Exynos 5260 that's found in the K Zoom. However, in regards to GPU performance (Mali-T624 vs Mali-450 (MP4) ) it's a good bit weaker.  There's also a LTE model of the Vivo Air called the Vivo Air LTE, but the phone only comes with a Snapdragon 410. This makes it much weaker than either the Vivo Air or K Zoom.
> 
> Benchmarks:
> CPU Comparison: K Zoom: 1900-2000, Vivo Air: 2300-2400, Vivo Air LTE: 1400-1500 (Geekbench 3 Multi Core)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes I started googling the Blu Vivo Air, I have to say I am impressed by it's weight and size, looks just the thing I am after. 4g/LTE would be nice, but my particular area doesn't support it, it would only be useful when visiting Sydney etc. Perhaps the 4g version would still be an acceptable performance, exactly how much weaker are we talking about? I don't think I would be a happy bunny to essentially 'downgrade' in performance from a phone, but if it's hardly noticeable then I will feel I have halved the size and weight of a phone, which is kinda the whole point. I'm not a gamer, I don't even use my phone for video much, it's just those 'smart' features I use, chrome, google maps (satnav replacement), photo editing, instagram etc).

I googled the Alcatel One Touch Idol 3, but it seems to be double the price of a S4 Mini and Blu Vivo Air, so I don't think I want to stretch that much. iPhone 5s is another example, i also don't agree or like the Apple lockdown philosophy so I have tended to avoid apple products where possible, it's a shame because I think physical format wise the iphone 5s is kinda what I'm after.

As i said earlier, I bought my son a nexus 4 for christmas, it weighs 130-140g and when I have both of them in my hands (K Zoom vs Nexus 4) I just feel that trade in weight of only 70g is not worth the hassle of replacing the K Zoom. I might not even sell the K Zoom, it has certain advantages such as concerts and gigs (see examples of my pics here taken with 10xoptical zoom);

https://www.flickr.com/photos/moonpussy/albums/72157650682500930 and https://www.flickr.com/photos/moonpussy/albums/72157652887752950

but day to day living it's bulk is becoming annoying.

Right now I see my short list as;

Samsung Galaxy S4 Mini - $250AUD, available from local Australian Stockists.

Blue Vivo Air LTE - $250AUD but only available via ebay (Amazon won't ship to me, I think perhaps because OZ has a weird battery shipment clause and it's bloody awkward to ship out or recieve goods with batteries inside, takes a special courier to ship etc). I don't even know if the eBay seller would have success in getting this product to me

Blu Vivo Air non LTE - $250AUD, again from ebay seller. It should be noted the ebay seller states it does sell to Australia, but this battery law thing is kinda newish, might be safer to contact the seller beforehand rather than after and risk failure.

The only other consideration I have that dawned on me is, will the Blu Vivo's work over here in oz? I realise they are unlocked handsets, but like the frequencies etc, are they the compatible with whatever oz uses vs usa? I have only bought ozzy phones in the past...

Cheers, and I must say a big thank you for all who have chimed in and helped me


----------



## SirVer (Jan 24, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> I am completely ignorant to what is considered good value for phones, as my focus has been on the camera phones I have ended up buying them regardless of price tag lol. Such as the K Zoom which cost me outright $500AUD or thereabouts. I think it is still in very good condition and could sell for around $250AUD, it's still sold in some shops here for $600AUD 2yrs later...
> 
> The S4 mini caught my eye as it's also a smaller screen and size/bulk yet weighing 109g. It seems to go for around $250AUD here, I have no idea if that's good or bad value, or what it's initial price tag was in oz (where I am based).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At AUD 250, it's a strictly OK deal for your usage; for anyone who uses their phone for more stuff, I would say it's not worth it. However, it would appear that there isn't much else you can go for, given the difficulties you would face in getting the BLU Vivo Air LTE (not the other one, which has a better processor, but less RAM; see tip below), which would be the clear winner here, otherwise.
I wish I could suggest more options here, but the weight requirement and shipping difficulties drastically reduce your options. The S4 mini will proabably serve you well enough; I'd recommend getting the I9195I variant if you can, since it's a quad core instead of the dual core the other one has, but the dual core will still probably do the job. Tip for the future: when it comes to Androids, RAM tends to matter more than the processor.
TL;DR, If you can bring yourself to go through the trouble to get the BLU, do it, and if not, the Samsung will do just fine.



> The only other consideration I have that dawned on me is, will the Blu Vivo's work over here in oz? I realise they are unlocked handsets, but like the frequencies etc, are they the compatible with whatever oz uses vs usa? I have only bought ozzy phones in the past...

Click to collapse



Checking the bands, they should work, though connectivity may not be the greatest; you'd have to ask someone else for actual usage info. Also, looks like LTE will only work if you're on Optus or Telstra.



> Cheers, and I must say a big thank you for all who have chimed in and helped me

Click to collapse



You're welcome. [emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## dunker56 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ah... so it sounds as if yer actually recommending this Blu one http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BLU-Vivo...EW-/151597647158?_trksid=p2141725.m3641.l6368 as it has 2gb RAM vs the older version which has 1gb ram (tho better processor). Well that makes the choice easier...

I think i'd rather take the thiness, 10g less weight and larger screen size over the S4 mini compactness. I have large hands/fingers and so I think i have to strike a balance between usablity and size/weight. I'll email the ebay seller and see if he/she feels confident in a successful shipping to oz.

FWIW Telstra and Optus are the main players, they tend to rent their lines to smaller guys such as Vodafone etc (I think), but I can jump ship easily enough anyway, they're all the same thieves anyway!


----------



## tee_pot (Jan 24, 2016)

aruka said:


> LG G4! If in UK, Vodafone is doing a payg for 225 quid! and at that price, its a steal :good:

Click to collapse



£280 on Ebuyer sim free (I'm on giffgaff), seriously considering that or the oneplus 2...


Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Avoid the M9..

Click to collapse








Ricardo Xavier said:


> How come?

Click to collapse








Soufiansky said:


> Lots of issues like overheating and minor bugs , maybe it was fixed with updates but i don't think so.

Click to collapse



Never had any overheating with my M9. I admit it took me getting used to M9 after Sammy phones,  but now M9 has great custom roms like ViperOne and Cyanogenmod,  I am really enjoying my M9. Camera is not bad,  but the sound/speakers are excellent. As an idea, I would also recommend people try getting a good condition pre-owned M9,  which should be at a discount by now compared with new one.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 25, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> I am completely ignorant to what is considered good value for phones, as my focus has been on the camera phones I have ended up buying them regardless of price tag lol. Such as the K Zoom which cost me outright $500AUD or thereabouts. I think it is still in very good condition and could sell for around $250AUD, it's still sold in some shops here for $600AUD 2yrs later...
> 
> The S4 mini caught my eye as it's also a smaller screen and size/bulk yet weighing 109g. It seems to go for around $250AUD here, I have no idea if that's good or bad value, or what it's initial price tag was in oz (where I am based).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ignoring the price, and treating yourself is all good lol. The S4 Mini actually has a lot of custom rom support here so I would assume that it has an excellent value. Regarding the Blu Vivo Air LTE's performance, the benchmarks I posted showed around a 50%+ deficit in graphics and 30% in the cpu. However, benchmarks don't tell the whole story as well all know. It should run pretty fluid as Blu tends to keep a close to stock Android skin on their devices. In my experience devices with the Snapdragon 410 run pretty fluid. I myself have an LG Volt that has a Snapdragon 400, which for all intensive purpose is the same as the Snapdragon 410, and it runs very fluid even with 1 GB of ram. 

Also ram comes into play if you do a lot of multi-tasking or simply don't like apps refreshing a lot. Since, the K Zoom comes with 2GB of ram, then I bet you're already used to not having to reload apps. It would make sense for you to get the 2GB of ram variant. Hopefully, the phone is everything what you need if you decide to get it.

Another suggestion I have is the Huwaei Ascend P7, but I don't think the weight difference would be enough as it clocks in at 124 grams.


----------



## sandshreww (Jan 25, 2016)

Probably gonna wait for the Z7 Compact to come out, Z5 has been great

If you like a smaller phone with flagship specs, then Z5 compact is the way to go

It's a slippery phone tho


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 25, 2016)

sandshreww said:


> Probably gonna wait for the Z7 Compact to come out, Z5 has been great
> 
> If you like a smaller phone with flagship specs, then Z5 compact is the way to go
> 
> It's a slippery phone tho

Click to collapse



z5 compact has only 2gb ram and small battery. That's why it is a minus. But size is great.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> z5 compact has only 2gb ram and small battery. That's why it is a minus. But size is great.

Click to collapse



Yeah, 2 GB RAM was a bummer, but the battery would probably not be a problem; Sony has a thing for squeezing good battery life even from small batteries. STAMINA mode: best battery saver ever, except for maybe Greenify.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 25, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, 2 GB RAM was a bummer, but the battery would probably not be a problem; Sony has a thing for squeezing good battery life even from small batteries. STAMINA mode: best battery saver ever, except for maybe Greenify.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



battery saver affects performance. Also Sony has lcd


----------



## SirVer (Jan 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> battery saver affects performance. Also Sony has lcd

Click to collapse



Most do, but not STAMINA, 'cause it doesn't work that way; it functions similarly to Greenify or Doze. And what's wrong with LCD? Recent IPS panels have pretty much the same power efficiency as AMOLEDs, unless you're using a dark theme on the AMOLED.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jan 25, 2016)

I think in the very near future im going to pick up a le max pro...the 820 and 6" plus screen has me hooked on it. Should be pretty cheap also as compared to note devices etc.

Once LG and Sammy have their spring offerings out I will probably nab another device if they have anything cool and interesting. The A9 would be great if they hadn't put mid range hardware in it.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 25, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Most do, but not STAMINA, 'cause it doesn't work that way; it functions similarly to Greenify or Doze. And what's wrong with LCD? Recent IPS panels have pretty much the same power efficiency as AMOLEDs, unless you're using a dark theme on the AMOLED.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



can u tell me a difference between Sony z5 and Sony z3+ ? Sony z3+ seems better in battery haha. Why Sony would release same phones?


----------



## Planterz (Jan 25, 2016)

force70 said:


> I think in the very near future im going to pick up a le max pro...the 820 and 6" plus screen has me hooked on it. Should be pretty cheap also as compared to note devices etc.

Click to collapse



That thing is an absolute beast. Hopefully it isn't nerfed with only Asian LTE bands like so many others are. Too bad it has bottom-facing speakers though...[/QUOTE]


----------



## SirVer (Jan 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> can u tell me a difference between Sony z5 and Sony z3+ ? Sony z3+ seems better in battery haha. Why Sony would release same phones?

Click to collapse



Camera and fingerprint sensor, for one. And they seem to have brought the issues with the 810 to tolerable levels, at least. And yeah, they do release pretty much the same phone each time, but the difference with them is that they actually listen to user feedback when they design the thing. That's why they're all only incremental updates, because there's really not much new to add. The G4 did the same thing, really. If you have the Z2 or above, it's not worth upgrading, but on its own, the Z5 is great. My only issue with them is that for some reason they refuse to use Gorilla Glass, which for me is really a necessity.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 25, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Actually, they had a good reason for it: apparently, a lot of their phones that were bought from grey market dealers came preloaded with custom ROMs full of malware and spyware. The stupid part is when they decided to make the unlock process so difficult; I mean, I get that they needed to prevent this stuff from happening, but when you're a company that says it has "geek spirit", you have to draw the line somewhere. I would have preferred it if they had just out a real on the box and said that people should buy unsealed ones at their own risk.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





SirVer said:


> Camera and fingerprint sensor, for one. And they seem to have brought the issues with the 810 to tolerable levels, at least. And yeah, they do release pretty much the same phone each time, but the difference with them is that they actually listen to user feedback when they design the thing. That's why they're all only incremental updates, because there's really not much new to add. The G4 did the same thing, really. If you have the Z2 or above, it's not worth upgrading, but on its own, the Z5 is great. My only issue with them is that for some reason they refuse to use Gorilla Glass, which for me is really a necessity.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i would buy sony z phone they looks great, but also price is not nice... Also camera is best on that phone... It is a deal braker for me as i dont use camera and a decent camera is enough for me. Paying for best camera which you dont use is not that great so yeah. Also not a huge fan of very sharp square design, i like more rounded phones like samsung has. But everything else is okay. We will see what sony will show in 2016 with new processor. Don't yet know what i will be looking for. LG G5 gonna be samsung killer offering that special removable batter and some more feature for people, maybe sd card slot? idk. I don't seem to hear any news about new sony phone. I like compact sony. Can u tell me if Sony z5c has bloatware? because I don't see any custom ROMs for it in xda.


----------



## Mokiwipeout (Jan 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> i would buy sony z phone they looks great, but also price is not nice... Also camera is best on that phone... It is a deal braker for me as i dont use camera and a decent camera is enough for me. Paying for best camera which you dont use is not that great so yeah. Also not a huge fan of very sharp square design, i like more rounded phones like samsung has. But everything else is okay. We will see what sony will show in 2016 with new processor. Don't yet know what i will be looking for. LG G5 gonna be samsung killer offering that special removable batter and some more feature for people, maybe sd card slot? idk. I don't seem to hear any news about new sony phone. I like compact sony. Can u tell me if Sony z5c has bloatware? because I don't see any custom ROMs for it in xda.

Click to collapse



Unless you are planning on buying an Xperia z2 or something, I would not recommend buying a Sony phone... The whole bootloader thing is quite annoying, even though the guys at XDA have managed to fix it...
Generally speaking though, newer Xperia devices (the z5 line basically) seem to have a very decent camera, although I haven't tested them personally. 

If I could afford any phone I wanted, I would probably look for something with a removable battery, I don't really care about the looks(since the phone is always in a rugged case), while a battery that can be swapped means that the phone can easily last more than 2 years.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 25, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> If I could afford any phone I wanted, I would probably look for something with a removable battery, I don't really care about the looks(since the phone is always in a rugged case), while a battery that can be swapped means that the phone can easily last more than 2 years.

Click to collapse



totally agree.  best phone is a phone with removable battery (and removable exSD card).  I really disagree with manufacturers who make "new"  phones nowadays with less features...


----------



## Natesvn (Jan 26, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> totally agree.  best phone is a phone with removable battery (and removable exSD card).  I really disagree with manufacturers who make "new"  phones nowadays with less features...

Click to collapse



Im not sure about that, like I understand why a removable battery is nice, but i think the logic of the manufacturers is that most phones will only be used for 2 years and a bit. plus i think that most phones nowadays can last like 2.5 years  with the battery remaining proper


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 26, 2016)

Many phones can go 3 years on the original battery and then if you still want to keep it after that have the battery replaced or take it apart and do it yourself. I am more picky about expandable storage than removable battery.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 26, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Many phones can go 3 years on the original battery and then if you still want to keep it after that have the battery replaced or take it apart and do it yourself. I am more picky about expandable storage than removable battery.

Click to collapse



That depends on the phone and the user. Use a Nexus 4 or 5 heavily, and the battery will crap out (and puff out) in a year. No big deal though, they're easy to replace. An HTC M7/8/9 or Galaxy S6 or Note 5 (or any iPhone, for that matter) however, and that's a different matter. It's not about time, it's about charge cycles. Something with a small battery that requires charging at least daily will need a new one before the device is obsolete. I wish I took a picture of the Nexus 4 battery I replaced a couple weeks ago. The thing was literally a balloon. Probably .5" in the center, if not close too it. I'm amazed it didn't crack the back glass (slight bulge on the back, but when I removed the screws, the back popped itself off).

Manufacturers that make devices with "premium" (aka - unrepairable) builds tend to rely on the assumption that the buyer will only own the device for 1-2 years. Of course, that typically applies to everyone, but when it comes to top-of-the-line phones, it's almost never more than 2 years. That's the length of contracts/payment plans, and when Apple makes significant rather than incremental changes to the iPhone line. By that time even a light user will need a new battery or at least suffer with less life than expected. And of course, that's all part of some manufacturers' plans (especially Apple) to force customers to buy a new phone.

But when a phone has a replaceable battery, it's easy to make it last well beyond its expected lifespan for $10 from eBay.


----------



## affanfazal (Jan 26, 2016)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



best suggestion is Samsung Galaxy EDGE.. don't wait for your  future  Smartphone.


----------



## Planterz (Jan 26, 2016)

affanfazal said:


> best suggestion is Samsung Galaxy EDGE.. don't wait for your  future  Smartphone.

Click to collapse



That post you quoted is nearly 4 years old. I don't think he waited.


----------



## waleedkhairy (Jan 26, 2016)

Note 5 or 6 edge plus

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------

Galaxy note 5


----------



## SirVer (Jan 26, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> i would buy sony z phone they looks great, but also price is not nice... Also camera is best on that phone... It is a deal braker for me as i dont use camera and a decent camera is enough for me. Paying for best camera which you dont use is not that great so yeah. Also not a huge fan of very sharp square design, i like more rounded phones like samsung has. But everything else is okay. We will see what sony will show in 2016 with new processor. Don't yet know what i will be looking for. LG G5 gonna be samsung killer offering that special removable batter and some more feature for people, maybe sd card slot? idk. I don't seem to hear any news about new sony phone. I like compact sony. Can u tell me if Sony z5c has bloatware? because I don't see any custom ROMs for it in xda.

Click to collapse



I haven't used any of the recent Xperia devices, but based on the Xperia ZR, I can tell you that there are a bunch of preinstalled apps (amount varied with region and maybe carrier), but most of it is uninstallable. The stuff that isn't is Sony stuff, like the gallery, music and video player, and the update app. Apart from that, I can't remember any bloat, and even if there is, you can disable it. I don't know about the ROM situation for the Z5 line, but it will almost certainly come; it's just a matter of time, since Sony is very developer friendly, and releases kernel source at least for their recent devices. Bootloader unlocking does result in losing some stuff like BRAVIA engine and some camera libraries, but that probably wouldn't bother you. Can't do anything about the price, though; as you said, they are really expensive, even if it is generally worth it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 26, 2016)

Mokiwipeout said:


> Unless you are planning on buying an Xperia z2 or something, I would not recommend buying a Sony phone... The whole bootloader thing is quite annoying, even though the guys at XDA have managed to fix it...
> Generally speaking though, newer Xperia devices (the z5 line basically) seem to have a very decent camera, although I haven't tested them personally.
> 
> If I could afford any phone I wanted, I would probably look for something with a removable battery, I don't really care about the looks(since the phone is always in a rugged case), while a battery that can be swapped means that the phone can easily last more than 2 years.

Click to collapse



using galaxy ace 2. Now its exactly 3 years having it and havent had replaced battery yet.


----------



## Yellowflash99 (Jan 26, 2016)

Redmi note 3 doesn't have sd slot, removable battery and besides a locked bootloader in case you wanna flash a new rom. I ordered the redmi note 2 prime (32gb) way better. It got an sd slot, removable battery and unlocked bootloader. I read some review about the redmi note 2, the camera is better than the the rn3. So the rn2 is the way to go definitely!! 

Sent from my GT-N7100

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




mesologgi said:


> My nexus 4 is having terrible battery life and my digitizer is partially dead. So i am looking for a new phone but at low cost (130-200 euro max)
> 
> I have my eyes on Xiaomi redmi note 2 but recently saw a redmi note 3 with a snapdragon that will be sold in india soon for a cheap price. Should i wait for that?
> 
> Feel free to suggest me some cheap phones.

Click to collapse



Redmi note 3 doesn't have sd slot, removable battery and besides a locked bootloader in case you wanna flash a new rom. I ordered the redmi note 2 prime (32gb) way better. It got an sd slot, removable battery and unlocked bootloader. I read some review about the redmi note 2, the camera is better than the the rn3. So the rn2 is the way to go definitely!!

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## tee_pot (Jan 26, 2016)

So, after tons of research, I need some opinions please!

My requirements:

1) good battery (I work 14hr shifts and want to have battery left over for a coupla beers in the pub after work!)

2) fast, durable, reliable (needs to last me 2 years at the prices I'm looking at)

3) must have FDD LTE band 20 (800mHz)

4) ambient display notifications if possible (love them on my moto g 2nd gen)

5) dual sim if possible (I can live without this if I absolutely must)

6) 64GB internal, OR microSD support

7) rootable stock close to vanilla android or xda custom ROM support

My budget has been stretched as far as it can, must be less than £300

I've found:

Oneplus 2 - meets most of the above, no ambient display £289

Moto X Play - no dual sim in uk version £249

LG G4 - no dual sim, no ambient display, £280

Oneplus X - dual sim useless, needs microSD in one slot as only 16GB onboard, has ambient display, £90 cheaper than the above 3

Battery could be an issue on all of them, I'm pretty good at battery management and some people in the forums are achieving what I need so I should be good.

Thoughts? Anything I've missed? 

Thanks...

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 26, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> So, after tons of research, I need some opinions please!
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OP2 seems the right one in my opinion , with a custom rom and some tweaks you can get great battery life. ( You can get ambiant display with a custom rom).

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## tee_pot (Jan 26, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The OP2 seems the right one in my opinion , with a custom rom and some tweaks you can get great battery life. ( You can get ambiant display with a custom rom).
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, it's the one that ticks most of the boxes. I guess I just want someone to confirm I'm not making a stupid decision.

It's the most expensive but has the least compromises but I really wanna be sure!

Any other opinions?

Edit: are there likely to be any new phones in my price range coming out within the next month? I've seen there is the big mobile show at the end of February. My moto g 2nd gen has a badly cracked screen but it's still alive. Am I going to be kicking myself in a months time if I get the OP2?


Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jan 26, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> So, after tons of research, I need some opinions please!
> 
> My requirements:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How much does performance matter to you? Because if battery is your primary concern, there are very few recent/still relevant smartphones that even come close in terms of raw capacity to the Moto X Play. Plus, it comes with almost stock Marshmallow, which, as I've recently discovered has vastly improved battery life from Lollipop. However, it's using a Snapdragon 615, which is, quite frankly, a joke when the rest of the device is flagship grade; if you're use is casual, and not too heavy with the multitasking, it would probably do fine, though gaming and other GPU stuff... Well, some people say it does fine, others say it's horrible.
OnePlus Two is an option, though I've heard that on top of the heating issues - or perhaps, because of them - the SD810 ain't great with the battery.
To me, your best option seems to be the G4: it's got the power to stay relevant for years, has a decent battery, has several Marshmallow ROMs out already (for stock), and most importantly, has a removable battery, so you can switch if necessary. If you need the dual SIM, the OnePlus Two appears to be your best option.
Normally, when I hear battery life, my first response would be an Xperia, but (as far as I know) they're not durable, have non-removable batteries, and cost a pretty penny. Otherwise, the Z2/Z3 Dual is a good fit for you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Jan 26, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> Thanks, it's the one that ticks most of the boxes. I guess I just want someone to confirm I'm not making a stupid decision.
> 
> It's the most expensive but has the least compromises but I really wanna be sure!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As Soufiansky mentioned, custom ROMs can give you an "ambient display". The OnePlus 2 is your best choice in that regard. However...

The World Mobile Congress (WMC) takes place at the end of February. This is where many companies announce their new products for each year. I'd wait until then before making any decisions, as it just might happen that the perfect device gets announced/released right after you buy something that's a year old. It's likely that you'll probably end up with the OP2 anyway, given your price range, but you never know.


----------



## tee_pot (Jan 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> How much does performance matter to you? Because if battery is your primary concern, there are very few recent/still relevant smartphones that even come close in terms of raw capacity to the Moto X Play. Plus, it comes with almost stock Marshmallow, which, as I've recently discovered has vastly improved battery life from Lollipop. However, it's using a Snapdragon 615, which is, quite frankly, a joke when the rest of the device is flagship grade; if you're use is casual, and not too heavy with the multitasking, it would probably do fine, though gaming and other GPU stuff... Well, some people say it does fine, others say it's horrible.
> OnePlus Two is an option, though I've heard that on top of the heating issues - or perhaps, because of them - the SD810 ain't great with the battery.
> To me, your best option seems to be the G4: it's got the power to stay relevant for years, has a decent battery, has several Marshmallow ROMs out already (for stock), and most importantly, has a removable battery, so you can switch if necessary. If you need the dual SIM, the OnePlus Two appears to be your best option.
> Normally, when I hear battery life, my first response would be an Xperia, but (as far as I know) they're not durable, have non-removable batteries, and cost a pretty penny. Otherwise, the Z2/Z3 Dual is a good fit for you.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not a massive gamer on mobile tbh, I think I *could* get away with a 615 chipset... I known my budget means I'll have to compromise on *something*, I guess it depends how the stock MM or custom ROMs are running. Last thing I want is stuttering which seems to be a potential problem according to the forums on LP. 

 Expansys.fr are offering the dual sim X Play for £230 so that could well be an option. I've had both the moto G and the 2nd gen and I've been happy with them both, especially the vanilla android. 

I think I have to sadly rule out the LG G4 due to no dual sim option I can find. Likewise, the Z3 Dual is pushing my price range too far at around £380. Plus I have 2 friends who have Z3s that have massive issues with their in-call mics not working well, one is on their 4th phone in under a year :/

Forum posts indicate good battery + SoT are possible on both the X Play and Oneplus 2, doesn't seem to be much in it tbh... I guess these are my 2 front-runners at the mo.

Thanks for the reply!

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> As Soufiansky mentioned, custom ROMs can give you an "ambient display". The OnePlus 2 is your best choice in that regard. However...
> 
> The World Mobile Congress (WMC) takes place at the end of February. This is where many companies announce their new products for each year. I'd wait until then before making any decisions, as it just might happen that the perfect device gets announced/released right after you buy something that's a year old. It's likely that you'll probably end up with the OP2 anyway, given your price range, but you never know.

Click to collapse



Yep, that's the kicker, isn't it! Last years phones are all a bit crap, nothing really stands out or has ticks in all the right boxes. But the new phones might, though even if they do they'd probably still not be in my budget for months to come anyway! It's not even that I can't afford something that'd be perfect now, it's that it doesn't exist!

 If only I could see into the future... 

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jan 26, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> I'm not a massive gamer on mobile tbh, I think I *could* get away with a 615 chipset... I known my budget means I'll have to compromise on *something*, I guess it depends how the stock MM or custom ROMs are running. Last thing I want is stuttering which seems to be a potential problem according to the forums on LP.
> 
> Expansys.fr are offering the dual sim X Play for £230 so that could well be an option. I've had both the moto G and the 2nd gen and I've been happy with them both, especially the vanilla android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G4 has a dual SIM model, the H818; maybe it's just not available at most stores? Amazon UK has listings for it, but they're unavailable for some reason.
Since your prime concern is battery, X Play is probably your best bet, especially at that price, and it should perform OK, because Marshmallow.



> Thanks for the reply!

Click to collapse



You're welcome. [emoji4] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbrenart (Jan 26, 2016)

Small phone on Verizon, we have rumors of getting anything (except the new small iPhone)? Really want to switch the family over, but my wife won't use anything bigger than a Z5c.


----------



## SirVer (Jan 26, 2016)

rbrenart said:


> Small phone on Verizon, we have rumors of getting anything (except the new small iPhone)? Really want to switch the family over, but my wife won't use anything bigger than a Z5c.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure the Z5 family is coming to the US, though without a fingerprint sensor, for some reason. Don't know if they'll be on Verizon, but seeing as the Z3v was a thing, they probably will.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 26, 2016)

OP2 has very very bad vibration. Check youtube videos. You will not feel it in  your pocket so im telling ya just in case.


----------



## tee_pot (Jan 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> G4 has a dual SIM model, the H818; maybe it's just not available at most stores? Amazon UK has listings for it, but they're unavailable for some reason.
> Since your prime concern is battery, X Play is probably your best bet, especially at that price, and it should perform OK, because Marshmallow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw the H818 but nowhere has it in stock - plus although you can root, there are no custom ROMs that I can find. I've never used an LG but heard their ui is pretty awful... 

I'll check out how good or bad custom ROM support is for the X Play dual sim is, but that's just a bonus tbh as the vanilla android MM with root will probably be enough for me - the only reason I'm using cm12.1 and not stock on my g 2nd gen is the memory leaks in 5.0 compared to 5.1.1 which never got an official release from Motorola...

Expansys.fr have stock in 2 days, so I have at least that long to decide...

I'm about 70% X Play, 20% OP2, 10% wait and see at the mo!


Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:41 PM ----------




IAmLucky said:


> OP2 has very very bad vibration. Check youtube videos. You will not feel it in  your pocket so im telling ya just in case.

Click to collapse



Not really a problem for me as I normally have headphones in if I'm walking somewhere, but thanks for the info!

Sent from my Moto G 2014 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jan 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> That thing is an absolute beast. Hopefully it isn't nerfed with only Asian LTE bands like so many others are. Too bad it has bottom-facing speakers though...

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

Yeah that's about the only thing i dont like, so used to front firing speakers in my nexus devices

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## adamshumpisxxx (Jan 27, 2016)

*Upgrade From Nexus 4 To Verizon Phone*

I'm ready to make the leap and retire the old girl...my beloved Nexus 4 :crying:. I need to upgrade to a Verizon capable device. I want to stick with Android and I want to make sure the phone I'm getting is moddable (unlocked bootloader, root, custom recovery, custom ROMs, etc...). So far I have my eye on the Nexus 6 @ $250 and the Moto X 2014 @ $200. Other than that I kind of want to know if there's anything else out there that I'll get more bang for my buck. I would like to have the ability to insert an SD card but it's been so long since I've had a phone able to do that it may not be necessary, haha. Any suggestions? First hand experience VERY welcome. Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## smk.mosharraf (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone can tell me how was UMI Rome & UMI Touch?

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 PM ----------




abovenbeyond said:


> Carrier AT&T... What phone should I get?
> 
> LG V10, G4, G3
> HTC A9
> ...

Click to collapse



I think u should go for LG g4. After release g5 u can go for it. Coz 
Good camera 
Removal Battery 
Community Support and more.


----------



## Zorachus (Jan 27, 2016)

http://phandroid.com/2016/01/27/galaxy-s7-edge-plus-cancelled/

Two S7's being released on March 11th;

- 5.1" standard Galaxy S7
- 5.5" Edge Galaxy S7

That's it, no other models supposedly coming.  No S7 Plus,  they don't want an 5.7" S7 Plus as they're afraid that's too much of the Note phablet type, which releases late Summer.

Good news are some sweet spec's;

 - Samsung will, in fact, implement a microSD slot
 - Samsung will employ batteries of 3,000mAh and 3,600mAh, respectively.
 - The devices will have 4GB of RAM and use either Exynos 8890 or Snapdragon 820.
 - The devices will be water resistant.

With the U.S. versions getting the SD820, does that mean custom ROM development should be pretty good as opposed to the Exynos ?  And with the SD820 hopefully CM13 ROM on the S7 ?


The SD820 vs. Samsung's 7420 used in the Note 5 last year.  SD820 = 20% faster in single-core, and about 5% slower in multi-core.  The SD820 uses 30% less power than the SD810, and is also built on the new smaller die process making it more efficient and cooler running, and the SD820 is 40% faster than the SD810.


----------



## SadbutTrue999 (Jan 27, 2016)

Looking for a used VZW flagship/former flagship phone, with the intention of rooting and tethering.  

I had an HTC One M8 which I did this to. It worked well, though i had concerns about how hot it got, and also the $30 sunshine unlock was kind of annoying (though obviously that can be factored into the price of a phone if necessary).

Looking for comparable or better phones, in the roughly $200 used range (One M8s seem to be 120-180 for the most part on ebay, for refernece).  If I can get a phone that can tether with foxfi out of the box (with a basic root... no unlocking bootloader, custom roms, etc), that'd obviously be worth a little more, but since I have to assume whatever I get has the latest VZW/Android software, I'm not sure if anything still has that ability.

I'm okay installing a ROM though, if it comes to that.  So yeah, $200ish, root-able, tethering, good combo of performance/durability (nothing with a full glass front please, I'm devastating to these phones).  What are the best options?

Thanks!


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 27, 2016)

SadbutTrue999 said:


> Looking for a used VZW flagship/former flagship phone, with the intention of rooting and tethering.
> 
> I had an HTC One M8 which I did this to. It worked well, though i had concerns about how hot it got, and also the $30 sunshine unlock was kind of annoying (though obviously that can be factored into the price of a phone if necessary).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



letv le 1,letv le 1s,xiaomi mi4,meizu mx4 pro,xiaomi mi4c...
i will suggest u this...
oneplus one if u can afford a liitle more...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SadbutTrue999 (Jan 27, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> letv le 1,letv le 1s,xiaomi mi4,meizu mx4 pro,xiaomi mi4c...
> i will suggest u this...
> oneplus one if u can afford a liitle more...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Oneplus One looks nice.  Do we know how difficult it is to get tethering active/rooted on Verizon in the US?  All the specs in the world don't do me any good if i can't get those basic features.

I honestly hadn't heard of those other handsets.   Would these sets be new (I note that the Oneplus one is $300 new, so perhaps these are also - I was looking at used phones mostly, though obviously if I can get what I need in a new phone for the same price that could work). I can look into them more... could you explain a little more why you'd choose these over a used One M8, Droid Turbo, Samsung, etc?  Not saying they're bad choices, just curious.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 27, 2016)

SadbutTrue999 said:


> The Oneplus One looks nice.  Do we know how difficult it is to get tethering active/rooted on Verizon in the US?  All the specs in the world don't do me any good if i can't get those basic features.
> 
> I honestly hadn't heard of those other handsets.   Would these sets be new (I note that the Oneplus one is $300 new, so perhaps these are also - I was looking at used phones mostly, though obviously if I can get what I need in a new phone for the same price that could work). I can look into them more... could you explain a little more why you'd choose these over a used One M8, Droid Turbo, Samsung, etc?  Not saying they're bad choices, just curious.

Click to collapse



i mentioned these phones because they are budget friendly and at the same time  they fulfill ur needs...
motorola and samsung phones are out of ur budget so thats why i did not mentioned any of them...
but if u can buy an used one then u can buy droid turbo it has an excellent custom support...it is rigid,strong,excellent in performance too...
if u want to go with samsung the  i will suggest u samsung galaxy s5 or note 4...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jassu (Jan 27, 2016)

I want to buy an new Phone but iam stick on 3 Phones. I need a good camera and good Battery. What do you think is the best from these 3 Phones:

Lumia 950 XL
Huawei Mate 8
Nexus 6P


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 27, 2016)

jassu said:


> I want to buy an new Phone but iam stick on 3 Phones. I need a good camera and good Battery. What do you think is the best from these 3 Phones:
> 
> Lumia 950 XL
> Huawei Mate 8
> Nexus 6P

Click to collapse



The Mate 8 and 6P are both amazing , you can't go wrong with both of them , it's your preferences that matters , if you want a very large screen and better battery life go for the mate 8 , if you want to be the first to get software updates , clean super fast vanilla android go for the 6P. Both have great build quality and excellent cameras , but i think the 6P is cheaper , which can be a deal breaker.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NahbiCris (Jan 27, 2016)

*Wich phone shoud i buy?*

I love android pure and have updates,  i was thinkin to buy Moto X Pure Edition or Nexus 5X (i dont like the desing of the nexus 6P), but i want a good camera and battery life, so i can sacrifice the android pure.  my budget is arround $400 to $550 US Dollars. 

what do you think?

Thanks


----------



## Duncan1982 (Jan 28, 2016)

If your looking for best bang for your buck/dollar/pound/Euro lol I would check out Letv. I have just acquired the Letv le one pro and for the money the Nexus 6p here in the UK is £440 and the Le one pro cost me shipped 2day delivery £280 that is a £160 quid saving. 

Letv's basic specs are snapdragon 810, 2k 5.5" Display, 4Gb Ram,13mgp ois Sony Camera, 64gb variant or there are 32 and 128Gb alternatives. The Audio quality is the best on any smartphone I have had (and I have owned alot) 

There are so many Chinese brands that are really offering more for less without scrimping on specs or build.

Whilst I like the big guns by no means are these other alternatives below par.

So I have already purchased my next phone which is the Le one Pro, what's next? Well I will most certainly be looking at the Le max 2.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 28, 2016)

NahbiCris said:


> I love android pure and have updates,  i was thinkin to buy Moto X Pure Edition or Nexus 5X (i dont like the desing of the nexus 6P), but i want a good camera and battery life, so i can sacrifice the android pure.  my budget is arround $400 to $550 US Dollars.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



moto x pure is an excellent choice i dont like nexus 5x much...
other phones u can try could be..
lg g4,sony xperia z3+,yu yutopia(indian brand),asus zenfone zoom(new arrival),samsung galaxy note 4(still a good performer),sony xperia z5 dual(u can find it for ur budget price)...
wait if u can because letv le max pro is just releasing with an snapdragon 820 processor which will be the beast of em all...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## NahbiCris (Jan 28, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> moto x pure is an excellent choice i dont like nexus 5x much...
> other phones u can try could be..
> lg g4,sony xperia z3+,yu yutopia(indian brand),asus zenfone zoom(new arrival),samsung galaxy note 4(still a good performer),sony xperia z5 dual(u can find it for ur budget price)...
> wait if u can because letv le max pro is just releasing with an snapdragon 820 processor which will be the beast of em all...
> ...

Click to collapse



I already read about the Zenfone Zoom but my cuestión is how are their politic of updates?. Because i want to have marshmallow and others updates.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jan 28, 2016)

NahbiCris said:


> I already read about the Zenfone Zoom but my cuestión is how are their politic of updates?. Because i want to have marshmallow and others updates.

Click to collapse



dont worry about that because the beta for them is already in test...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sw1tchback (Jan 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The Mate 8 and 6P are both amazing , you can't go wrong with both of them , it's your preferences that matters , if you want a very large screen and better battery life go for the mate 8 , if you want to be the first to get software updates , clean super fast vanilla android go for the 6P. Both have great build quality and excellent cameras , but i think the 6P is cheaper , which can be a deal breaker.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd go for 6P hands down any day. It's probably the best phone out there for a Stock Android experience and plus, its designed beautifully with a superb Camera. My suggestion is, go for Nexus 6P ?

---------- Post added at 02:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




Cyanandroid said:


> dont worry about that because the beta for them is already in test...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I heard they'll be releasing Marshmallow to all their post-ZenFone 2 devices and probably ZenFone 4/5/6 in the near future although no release dates have been confirmed, but you should rest assured you'll get the M update within a few months ?


----------



## mwedo (Jan 28, 2016)

To buy or not to buy G Flex 2 as an LG G2 user? 2/16 models both so no upgrade there but newer and faster SOC, better camera, better audio quality (voice calls on G2 are not that good because of bad mic), microSD support (even though it's not important factor for me), official Marshmallow on its way (while G2 is stuck on that epic fail 5.0.2 but I'm rocking BlissPop so it doesn't matter)...

Don't care about the locked bootloader on GF2 tbh, as it seems that everything is great so far on 5.1.1, and worse battery than G2 is not an issue. I don't even care for bad gray colour (grainy screen issue). But that price... Dat price! Only €240/$260 for brand new with 24 mo. warranty, SIM unlocked, off-contract.

Its pros (over the G2) should justify its price, eh? I'm not even sure yet if I plan to sell G2 (because it's still one hell of a phone and with 5.1.1 & 6.0.1 is lightning fast) or just go with both. Can sell it for like $180 in mint condition with 5 mo. warranty left.

Any former G2 users that went GF2 route? Experiences/thoughts? Thanks!

Edit: I'm only interested 'bout the GF2. Don't care about Meizu MX5, Pro 5 etc. GF2 or nothing else as I ****ing love its design ?


----------



## Zorachus (Jan 28, 2016)

*New HTC One M10 details: Quad HD AMOLED display, fingerprint scanner, 12 UltraPixel OIS camera and more*
http://phandroid.com/2016/01/28/htc-one-m10-specs-info/


   - The HTC One M10 will have a 5.1-inch Quad HD (2560 x 1440) display.
   - The rear camera is a 12MP UltraPixel sensor, and both the rear and front sensors will have optical image stabilization.
   - Inside is a Snapdragon 820 chipset, 4GB of RAM and at least 32GB of storage (which can be expanded via microSD).
   - There’s a home button that doubles as a fingerprint scanner.
   - *Boomsound speakers are gone.*
   - It’ll ship with Android 6.0.1 Marshmallow and Sense 8.0.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 28, 2016)

Zorachus said:


> *New HTC One M10 details: Quad HD AMOLED display, fingerprint scanner, 12 UltraPixel OIS camera and more*
> http://phandroid.com/2016/01/28/htc-one-m10-specs-info/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC is killing its phone again lol. Removing the trade mark boomsound speakers is a horrible mistake.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 28, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> HTC are killing its phone again lol. Removing the trade mark boomsound speakers is a horrible mistake.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



all companies are crazy, and removes their main advantages haha. Well.


----------



## obscuresword (Jan 28, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> all companies are crazy, and removes their main advantages haha. Well.

Click to collapse



Yup. I don't think anyone asked for it to be removed lol

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mwedo (Jan 28, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> all companies are crazy, and removes their main advantages haha. Well.

Click to collapse



So they can add it again, in a couple of years, and present it as some (r)evolutionary thing. Standard business practice...


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 28, 2016)

I care more about the quality of the sound from the headphone jack than the speakers on the phone. If I really want good quality sound I won't be using the built in speakers. While they are a definite plus to my m8, I got by with all my other phones that had rear facing mono speaker. Most important thing to me is the build quality stay the same.


----------



## DattKiddKFC (Jan 29, 2016)

*Jumping from lg to samsung!*

I've had 2 lg phones within the last 2 years and I've had my ups and downs. Started with the g2 and as my first flagship I loved it. Well eventually it died and it was time for an upgrade. And the next lg came out. So I opted for the g4 over the Samsung approach.  I liked the removable battery, expandable storage, leather back, and all the promos. Now that the next line of phones are coming out and I've become bored and irritated with lg's ui and lack up updates on tmobile as well as the lack of 3rd party accessories (yes not lg's fault) . I've decided to jump to samsungs next flagship. The s7 has so many interesting rumors and gadgets I'm excited to see what they produce. Is there anyone in the same boat? 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahura999 (Jan 29, 2016)

*Galaxy tab s2 Vs asus zenpad s 8.0 (4gb model)*

Personally, I'm stuck on deciding to purchase the tab s2 or the zenpad s. I'm leaning towards the asus because of the ram, but I've heard that it has touch screen issues and sometimes doesn't register touches (I had a nexus 7 which did the same which is the reason I'm looking for a new tab). Which tablet would do better in gaming and battery life?


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 29, 2016)

DattKiddKFC said:


> I've had 2 lg phones within the last 2 years and I've had my ups and downs. Started with the g2 and as my first flagship I loved it. Well eventually it died and it was time for an upgrade. And the next lg came out. So I opted for the g4 over the Samsung approach.  I liked the removable battery, expandable storage, leather back, and all the promos. Now that the next line of phones are coming out and I've become bored and irritated with lg's ui and lack up updates on tmobile as well as the lack of 3rd party accessories (yes not lg's fault) . I've decided to jump to samsungs next flagship. The s7 has so many interesting rumors and gadgets I'm excited to see what they produce. Is there anyone in the same boat?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 trust me, lg g5 has more interesting rumours really. It might be even a phone of 2016.


----------



## DattKiddKFC (Jan 29, 2016)

We'll have to see because I was disappointed with the g4

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesava (Jan 29, 2016)

I am waiting for the upcoming Samsung Galaxy J7 (2016). Today i got a chance to view the handset’s internals, this time by way of a kernel source code.  there are hints of a fingerprint reader on the Galaxy J7 (2016), which would definitely be a wonderful upgrade to the budget line.


----------



## IAmLucky (Jan 29, 2016)

jamesava said:


> I am waiting for the upcoming Samsung Galaxy J7 (2016). Today i got a chance to view the handset’s internals, this time by way of a kernel source code.  there are hints of a fingerprint reader on the Galaxy J7 (2016), which would definitely be a wonderful upgrade to the budget line.

Click to collapse



copy paste from gsmarena.com thread?


----------



## ksimmons1571 (Jan 30, 2016)

I started out on the galaxy. I bought everyone of the s series up to the s4 active (yeah.. At&t). I didn't like the turn Samsung took and decided on the LG G3. I have really liked it so far. Its the first time I've had a phone for over a year without upgrading.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 30, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> HTC is killing its phone again lol. Removing the trade mark boomsound speakers is a horrible mistake.

Click to collapse




agree






Zorachus said:


> *New HTC One M10 details: Quad HD AMOLED display, fingerprint scanner, 12 UltraPixel OIS camera and more*
> http://phandroid.com/2016/01/28/htc-one-m10-specs-info/
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would definitely not get it.  Boom speakers gone (big downside) and, for me,  fingerprint scanners are just silly gimmicks IMO.


----------



## allaNVIP (Jan 30, 2016)

Who have link tu download rom for samsung galaxy note 3 neo sm n750...


----------



## TyrellP (Jan 31, 2016)

Debating between keeping the Moto X Play or getting the Nexus 6P next week. I want to keep whatever phone for the next few years


----------



## force70 (Jan 31, 2016)

TyrellP said:


> Debating between keeping the Moto X Play or getting the Nexus 6P next week. I want to keep whatever phone for the next few years

Click to collapse



6P all the way there, the inly advantage the Play  will have is battery life. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Jan 31, 2016)

force70 said:


> 6P all the way there, the inly advantage the Play  will have is battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I'm gonna look very close at an international S7Edge... love my G928C 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## TyrellP (Jan 31, 2016)

force70 said:


> 6P all the way there, the inly advantage the Play  will have is battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Thanks for the fast reply, I have 2 weeks to return the phone. I'll bring it back and grab the Nexus 6P as soon as possible. Thanks man


----------



## shabydog (Jan 31, 2016)

*Best chinese phone out right now up to 75$?*

Hi!
Looking 2buy a secondary mobile phone (you know, In case something happan to my main phone).
Up to 75$ at most.
Would love to hear your recommandations & opinions!
Thank you!


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 31, 2016)

shabydog said:


> Hi!
> Looking 2buy a secondary mobile phone (you know, In case something happan to my main phone).
> Up to 75$ at most.
> Would love to hear your recommandations & opinions!
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Moto g 2013

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## pjinkilas (Jan 31, 2016)

Thinking to upgrade from SGS2. I'm non gamer moderate user. Looking for budget phone with decent camera and battery life. Was thinking about xiaomi redmi note 2 but many user claim that it has poor battery life is that true? Could you recommend other good budget phones for moderate user. Thanks


----------



## shabydog (Jan 31, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Moto g 2013

Click to collapse



Thanks,
But am looking to spend on it not more than 75-80 usd incl. shipping 
While the Moto g 2013 is 100$ for refurbished device.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jan 31, 2016)

shabydog said:


> Thanks,
> But am looking to spend on it not more than 75-80 usd incl. shipping
> While the Moto g 2013 is 100$ for refurbished device.

Click to collapse



For that price you can look for a chinese brand ..they have some very cheap devices

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shabydog (Jan 31, 2016)

@Soufiansky
Still prefer to have 1-2 recommendations.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 1, 2016)

pjinkilas said:


> Thinking to upgrade from SGS2. I'm non gamer moderate user. Looking for budget phone with decent camera and battery life. Was thinking about xiaomi redmi note 2 but many user claim that it has poor battery life is that true? Could you recommend other good budget phones for moderate user. Thanks

Click to collapse



What is your price range and any other specifications.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




shabydog said:


> Thanks,
> But am looking to spend on it not more than 75-80 usd incl. shipping
> While the Moto g 2013 is 100$ for refurbished device.

Click to collapse



Nexus 4 is the only phone I can think of at that price.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 1, 2016)

shabydog said:


> Hi!
> Looking 2buy a secondary mobile phone (you know, In case something happan to my main phone).
> Up to 75$ at most.
> Would love to hear your recommandations & opinions!
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Maybe not what you wish to hear but i recommend  saving  up a bit more.

Your not going to get anything even worth having for that kind of money.

Just my opinion

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## shabydog (Feb 1, 2016)

force70 said:


> i recommend  saving  up a bit more.
> Your not going to get anything even worth having for that kind of money.

Click to collapse



I just need that as a temp' replacement - that's all.
"Temp" = up to few days.


----------



## pjinkilas (Feb 1, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> What is your price range and any other specifications.

Click to collapse



I'm from East Europe so about 200 euro, it would be something like 200$ in US. Main specs would be decent camera, decent battery life and at least 2 gb ram, other doesn't really matter


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 1, 2016)

pjinkilas said:


> I'm from East Europe so about 200 euro, it would be something like 200$ in US. Main specs would be decent camera, decent battery life and at least 2 gb ram, other doesn't really matter

Click to collapse



letv le 1s...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jnvdh06 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Due for an upgrade... Help needed to choose best option*

Hey guys

I am due for an upgrade and these are the phones that are available to me:

iPhone 6s 
Samsung Galaxy S6 
Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge
Samsung Galaxy Note 5
Sony Xperia Z5
Sony Xperia Z5 Compact
LG G4

I currently have a Samsung A5, but I am looking for something different. I have only owned Samsung thus far, but want to move on to something better and something closer to stock Android.

I want a device with good dev support, and that is fast with a good camera and expandable memory.

You can also check this link for available phones:
https://myvodacom.secure.vodacom.co.za/vodacom/shopping/devices

Your advice is appreciated


----------



## sanspark (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi guys, please suggest me a mobile with better camera, display and audio quality. around INR 20K (<$230)

currently am owning nexus 4


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 1, 2016)

sanspark said:


> Hi guys, please suggest me a mobile with better camera, display and audio quality. around INR 20K (<$230)
> 
> currently am owning nexus 4

Click to collapse



Just a wee bit more and the Letv Le one Pro, you will not regret the extra $30 or so.

Check it out on gizchina


----------



## sanspark (Feb 1, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Just a wee bit more and the Letv Le one Pro, you will not regret the extra $30 or so.
> 
> Check it out on gizchina

Click to collapse



i guess camera is not good in Letv 1s. yes +$30 is ok, if the device worth.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 1, 2016)

sanspark said:


> Hi guys, please suggest me a mobile with better camera, display and audio quality. around INR 20K (<$230)
> 
> currently am owning nexus 4

Click to collapse



INR 20K converts to USD 300, not 230. In any case, how about the LG G3 and Lenovo Vibe X3? The G3 has an excellent camera, speaker quality is good, audio quality as well. I don't know about the camera of the X3, but apparently it was designed for high end audio. I don't think you have to worry about the display, since most smartphones in that price range will have good ones, especially since you're coming from a Nexus 4.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 1, 2016)

sanspark said:


> Hi guys, please suggest me a mobile with better camera, display and audio quality. around INR 20K (<$230)
> 
> currently am owning nexus 4

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi4,letv one pro,oneplus 2,asus zenfone 2,samsung galaxy s5,lenovo vibe x3 and many more...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Feb 1, 2016)

shabydog said:


> Hi!
> Looking 2buy a secondary mobile phone (you know, In case something happan to my main phone).
> Up to 75$ at most.
> Would love to hear your recommandations & opinions!
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



It's hard for me to make recommendations since I have no idea what's available and for how much in Israel. A couple ideas would be a Galaxy S2 or S3 (with custom ROM, naturally) or even a Galaxy Nexus. Moto E maybe, whichever generation you can get for your budget. The benefit with the Galaxies is that you can pop a new battery in for a few bucks and you don't have to worry about a device that's "tired". A Moto E would be new enough that the battery shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## sanspark (Feb 1, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> xiaomi mi4,letv one pro,oneplus 2,asus zenfone 2,samsung galaxy s5,lenovo vibe x3 and many more...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestion 

---------- Post added at 12:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:33 AM ----------




SirVer said:


> INR 20K converts to USD 300, not 230. In any case, how about the LG G3 and Lenovo Vibe X3? The G3 has an excellent camera, speaker quality is good, audio quality as well. I don't know about the camera of the X3, but apparently it was designed for high end audio. I don't think you have to worry about the display, since most smartphones in that price range will have good ones, especially since you're coming from a Nexus 4.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well known  nexus4 camera is not good. but, the display is ok. also, am looking for never chip-set. let me check with the x3, if camera is satisfactory then i can go for it.. thanks buddy


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 1, 2016)

Few shots taken with the Le one Pro camera (I'm more than satisfied with it).


----------



## 200 (Feb 1, 2016)

*(Almost) Future Proof Options*

Finally decided to move from S3. Any recommendation regarding (not too expensive) phone to consider to future proof my next purchase (by future proof, i mean, say next 3 years) ? I am looking for a phone that will continue to attract custom rom support in future (_any bets?_) and have the potential to run future android versions rather smoothly (_not interested in Android Pay support since I prefer to root_). I am thinking of (they might be all invalid options):

Oneplus 2 (4GB RAM version)
Nexus 5X
Galaxy S6
Any thoughts or other options?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 1, 2016)

200 said:


> Finally decided to move from S3. Any recommendation regarding (not too expensive) phone to consider to future proof my next purchase (by future proof, i mean, say next 3 years) ? I am looking for a phone that will continue to attract custom rom support in future (_any bets?_) and have the potential to run future android versions rather smoothly (_not interested in Android Pay support since I prefer to root_). I am thinking of (they might be all invalid options):
> 
> Oneplus 2 (4GB RAM version)
> Nexus 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait until the end of the month, after all the new devices get announced at MWC.


----------



## cinyé (Feb 1, 2016)

nexus 6p for me


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 1, 2016)

pjinkilas said:


> I'm from East Europe so about 200 euro, it would be something like 200$ in US. Main specs would be decent camera, decent battery life and at least 2 gb ram, other doesn't really matter

Click to collapse



Zenfone 2, Moto G 3rd generation, Meizu M2 Note, Meizu MX4, Xiaomi Mi 4

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




200 said:


> Finally decided to move from S3. Any recommendation regarding (not too expensive) phone to consider to future proof my next purchase (by future proof, i mean, say next 3 years) ? I am looking for a phone that will continue to attract custom rom support in future (_any bets?_) and have the potential to run future android versions rather smoothly (_not interested in Android Pay support since I prefer to root_). I am thinking of (they might be all invalid options):
> 
> Oneplus 2 (4GB RAM version)
> Nexus 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X 2015

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jtl999 (Feb 1, 2016)

I need a new phone with a screen >=5.5 inches and one without PWM flickering. Would like CyanogenMod if possible. Price is not an issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 2, 2016)

jtl999 said:


> I need a new phone with a screen >=5.5 inches and one without PWM flickering. Would like CyanogenMod if possible. Price is not an issue. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



What is PWM flicker lol? You have a ton of options like the Moto X Pure, Nexus 6P, Note 5, S6 Edge +, LG G4 (or upcoming LG G5), Meizu Pro Note 5, OnePlus 2, and etc.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jtl999 (Feb 2, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> What is PWM flicker lol? You have a ton of options like the Moto X Pure, Nexus 6P, Note 5, S6 Edge +, LG G4 (or upcoming LG G5), Meizu Pro Note 5, OnePlus 2, and etc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm

flickering of the screen's backlight. Causes me severe headaches. OLED phones technically don't have a backlight but the pixel's themselves flicker just like it.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 2, 2016)

PWM means pulse width modulation. It's a way to regulate brightness and battery drain. Basically, the LEDs just flicker really fast - faster than the eye can see - rather than being "on" all the time. However, if moving quickly (like waving it around), or moving your eyes across it quickly, you can see the individual pulses. To "dim" the screen (or anything else that uses PWM, like an LED flashlight), the "on" pulse becomes shorter, with longer spaces "off" inbetween. Thus, the dimmer you go, the more evidence the flicker.

You shouldn't have PWM on an LCD screen though My Nexus 4 and OnePlus One don't have it, anyway (although the notification LED does on the Nexus). I never even realized my Galaxy S4 used PWM until I tried it out just now, but I keep it on max or near-max brightness.


----------



## frojnd (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello gents!

I'm on a quest finding perfect device for my better half. She would like to have light phone (in weight) with good camera. Better than Moto g 2013 (my current phone) or her current Samsung S Advance. She said phone can't have bigger size body as Moto G's which are: 129.9 x 65.9 x 11.6 mm (5.11 x 2.59 x 0.46 in) and it must not exceed 130g better 120g. 

So I was looking a bit and I found these 3:
1) Sony Xperia Z3 Compact http://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-sony-xperia-z3-compact
2) LG G2 Mini LTE http://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-lg-g2-mini-lte
3) Samsung galaxy s 4 mini http://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-samsung-galaxy-s4-mini-i9195-lte

1) PRONS:
+ Great camera
+ Great CPU
+ 2GB of ram
+ A lot of sensors inclding NFC (not that shee cares...)
+ Relatively new
+ Relatively big battery for it's size (2600mah)
 CONS:
- Expensive (if  I could get it second hand for about 150€ would be awesome but I doubt it.. :S)
- A bit heavy?

2) PRONS
 + Chip
+ A lot of sensors inclding NFC (not that shee cares...)
+ Relatively big battery of it's size (2440 mAh)
CONS:
- Don't know if camera will do it's work (Fast autofocus matters because of fast moving dangerous objects)
- CPU is the same as Moto G 2013 which is Adreno 305 (Might be a bit slow for daily usage)
- Only 1GB of RAM
- Only Corning Gorilla Glass 2 (But if I put protective glass on it it should be fine?)

3. PRONS:
+ Light
+ Super AMOLED (not that she matters)
+ 1.5GB of RAM
+ A lot of sensors including NFC (not that she cares...)

CONS:
- Slow CPU Krait 300 (This is can be bad but she isn't heavy user on games)
- Battery (Only 1900 mah)

Well if I had money I'd buy Z3 Compact new but I don't have. So  what do you suggest? It can also be other brands (even ios) but not microsoft because she uses some apps made only for Android / iOs.

I'm from EU so bands should work in EU. Worldwide also acceptable. Thank you for your help deciding me in advance.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 2, 2016)

frojnd said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> I'm on a quest finding perfect device for my better half. She would like to have light phone (in weight) with good camera. Better than Moto g 2013 (my current phone) or her current Samsung S Advance. She said phone can't have bigger size body as Moto G's which are: 129.9 x 65.9 x 11.6 mm (5.11 x 2.59 x 0.46 in) and it must not exceed 130g better 120g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The closest I can think of that somewhat meets your needs is the Lenovo Vibe S1. Maybe the Zenfone Laser as well, but performance on that probably wouldn't be too great.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 2, 2016)

frojnd said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> I'm on a quest finding perfect device for my better half. She would like to have light phone (in weight) with good camera. Better than Moto g 2013 (my current phone) or her current Samsung S Advance. She said phone can't have bigger size body as Moto G's which are: 129.9 x 65.9 x 11.6 mm (5.11 x 2.59 x 0.46 in) and it must not exceed 130g better 120g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from Germany and I can tell you, that the Zenfone Laser is too big for you. Also it may be a bit difficult to get it in EU...
I would recommend the Z3 compact, but you also can look at the S5 mini, it is newer than the S4 mini and has some better specs. But you have to look after the price! If you have any questions, just ask me


----------



## Planterz (Feb 2, 2016)

@SirVer

How about the 2013 Moto X? The Sony Z3c is obviously the best of those phones, but will likely be above your budget. The Moto X is a bit aged, but is still a superior device than the S4 Mini and LG G2 Mini. If she thinks your Moto G feels good in the hand, she'll love the Moto X, since it's lighter, a hair smaller, and has even more pronounced ergonomic contours.

The Galaxy S4 (full size) is a bit bigger than the Moto G but it's also lighter and way thinner. Surely you know someone that has one that she can handle to see if it is indeed too large. Better hardware than any of these others except the Z3c.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 2, 2016)

Planterz said:


> @SirVer
> 
> How about the 2013 Moto X? The Sony Z3c is obviously the best of those phones, but will likely be above your budget. The Moto X is a bit aged, but is still a superior device than the S4 Mini and LG G2 Mini. If she thinks your Moto G feels good in the hand, she'll love the Moto X, since it's lighter, a hair smaller, and has even more pronounced ergonomic contours.
> 
> The Galaxy S4 (full size) is a bit bigger than the Moto G but it's also lighter and way thinner. Surely you know someone that has one that she can handle to see if it is indeed too large. Better hardware than any of these others except the Z3c.

Click to collapse



Great suggestions... But I'm not the OP. [emoji28] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 2, 2016)

*blinks*
Uh... Is it just me, or does that^ not belong here?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 2, 2016)

frojnd said:


> Hello gents!
> 
> I'm on a quest finding perfect device for my better half. She would like to have light phone (in weight) with good camera. Better than Moto g 2013 (my current phone) or her current Samsung S Advance. She said phone can't have bigger size body as Moto G's which are: 129.9 x 65.9 x 11.6 mm (5.11 x 2.59 x 0.46 in) and it must not exceed 130g better 120g.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will suggest u zte nubia z9 mini...
awsome 16 mp camera,good performance(sd 615),awsome design,good battery capacity(2900mah)...

a bit heavier(147 gm)...
forget that if u can[emoji13] ...



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Feb 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Great suggestions... But I'm not the OP. [emoji28]

Click to collapse



Whoops..
@frojnd


----------



## shabydog (Feb 2, 2016)

force70 said:


> Maybe not what you wish to hear but i recommend  saving  up a bit more.
> 
> Your not going to get anything even worth having for that kind of money.
> 
> Just my opinion

Click to collapse



I am using the Google Nexus 6 and it is my main device.
But sometime i love messing with it by installing and flashing things.
Sometimes it takes 2-3 days.
So i just want a cheap phone - up to 75$ (costumes from 75$ above, that is why i dont prefer not to cross 75$.) 

What about the DOOGEE X5 Pro in 75.86$?
Is there a better on in up to 75-80?

Thanks!


----------



## SirVer (Feb 2, 2016)

shabydog said:


> I am using the Google Nexus 6 and it is my main device.
> But sometime i love messing with it by installing and flashing things.
> Sometimes it takes 2-3 days.
> So i just want a cheap phone - up to 75$ (costumes from 75$ above, that is why i dont prefer not to cross 75$.)
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow. I never expected that kind of hardware at those kinds of prices... Go China!
As for your question... Well, if you've done enough research that you've come across a niche (at least to me) item like this, I'd say there isn't much else that could compete. My own knowledge of Chinese OEMs is hideously lacking, so I can't suggest any alternative; all I can say is that what you mentioned is definite bang-for-buck.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 2, 2016)

jtl999 said:


> http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/pulse_width_modulation.htm
> 
> flickering of the screen's backlight. Causes me severe headaches. OLED phones technically don't have a backlight but the pixel's themselves flicker just like it.

Click to collapse



Since Planterz says that LCD panels shouldn't have IG then only the OP2 and LG G4 could work out for you.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




SirVer said:


> Wow. I never expected that kind of hardware at those kinds of prices... Go China!
> As for your question... Well, if you've done enough research that you've come across a niche (at least to me) item like this, I'd say there isn't much else that could compete. My own knowledge of Chinese OEMs is hideously lacking, so I can't suggest any alternative; all I can say is that what you mentioned is definite bang-for-buck.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This phone seems like a Nexus 4 lol. I wonder how much better the battery life is.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## xMinistro (Feb 2, 2016)

Mine is going to be Mi5. Or Galaxy S7. Will wait for the reviews of both before decidinh


----------



## edward.snowden (Feb 2, 2016)

*Go teh Xuaomi*

Ive had a Redmi note 2 for about a month and honestly, i cant fault it. I will be upgrading to the note 3 soon. I cant wait. Bang for buck you cant go wrong.scored an impressive 48202 on Antutu 6.0.1 thats 12 position roughly 9-10 places away from the Galaxy s6. Not bad for 140 Dollar phone, I just wish they would release the sauce. em source.


----------



## rkenjalo1981 (Feb 3, 2016)

Wife just got the LG v10 today. I'm jealous! But going to hold off you the lgg5!


----------



## moboliveteam (Feb 3, 2016)

edward.snowden said:


> Ive had a Redmi note 2 for about a month and honestly, i cant fault it. I will be upgrading to the note 3 soon. I cant wait. Bang for buck you cant go wrong.scored an impressive 48202 on Antutu 6.0.1 thats 12 position roughly 9-10 places away from the Galaxy s6. Not bad for 140 Dollar phone, I just wish they would release the sauce. em source.

Click to collapse



I also had Redmi Not2, i think it worth it.


----------



## Can70 (Feb 3, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 3, 2016)

Can70 said:


> Thanks.

Click to collapse



thanks for what haha


----------



## istperson (Feb 4, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> thanks for what haha

Click to collapse



Post number ten?


----------



## CodeBeast (Feb 4, 2016)

*LG G4*

I would go for the LG G4.


----------



## mesologgi (Feb 4, 2016)

edward.snowden said:


> Ive had a Redmi note 2 for about a month and honestly, i cant fault it. I will be upgrading to the note 3 soon. I cant wait. Bang for buck you cant go wrong.scored an impressive 48202 on Antutu 6.0.1 thats 12 position roughly 9-10 places away from the Galaxy s6. Not bad for 140 Dollar phone, I just wish they would release the sauce. em source.

Click to collapse



How is your battery like on redmi note 2? SoT? 

I am between redmi note 2 and LG g3. They are pretty close in price. 30 euro difference and i love custom roms coming from a nexus 4..


----------



## rbigras (Feb 4, 2016)

Had to change phones yesterday - coming from galaxy s4 - loved the fact that it is so easy to mess around with (root - use custom roms etc) those carrier and manufacturer apps are driving me insane! Anyways picked up the lg G4 without looking into it too much. Found out that with the canadian version (h812) I cannot do much yet in terms of installi g custom recovery or custom roms - bummer. Flashed a rooted injected img just to find out I cant upgrade the software anymore.

I chose this guy over the S6 mainly because of the ext sd but being able to fully control my device is more important that ext sd (although I wonder how obsolete 32gig will look like in 2 years) 

Anyone with feedback on canadian versions of galaxy s6 or nexus 6p? How good are the roms and general support


----------



## force70 (Feb 4, 2016)

rbigras said:


> Had to change phones yesterday - coming from galaxy s4 - loved the fact that it is so easy to mess around with (root - use custom roms etc) those carrier and manufacturer apps are driving me insane! Anyways picked up the lg G4 without looking into it too much. Found out that with the canadian version (h812) I cannot do much yet in terms of installi g custom recovery or custom roms - bummer. Flashed a rooted injected img just to find out I cant upgrade the software anymore.
> 
> I chose this guy over the S6 mainly because of the ext sd but being able to fully control my device is more important that ext sd (although I wonder how obsolete 32gig will look like in 2 years)
> 
> Anyone with feedback on canadian versions of galaxy s6 or nexus 6p? How good are the roms and general support

Click to collapse



The CAN s6 does not have  a locked bootloader like  the G4 is so root/rom support is fine.

That and the s6 can be had with 128gb of internal  storage  so not having ext sd isnt as bad.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## edward.snowden (Feb 4, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> How is your battery like on redmi note 2? SoT?
> 
> I am between redmi note 2 and LG g3. They are pretty close in price. 30 euro difference and i love custom roms coming from a nexus 4..

Click to collapse



Battery ice isn't great that's why i want the source code...  I any believe they are doing this to open source.


----------



## -EM- (Feb 4, 2016)

*phone suggestion*

Hello,
I was wondering if any of you can suggest me a phone model with the following features:
System: android
Screen size: 5.5"
CPU: Octacore 1.5+ ghz
Ram: 3+gb
LED notification
NFC
finger print scanner optional

... More on a budget side


----------



## Planterz (Feb 5, 2016)

-EM- said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if any of you can suggest me a phone model with the following features:
> System: android
> Screen size: 5.5"
> ...

Click to collapse



Right now the LG G Flex 2 (AT&T, unlocked) can be had for $200.


----------



## willpickup (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm stuck using Verizon because it's the only carrier with good signal locally. What new phone can I get and still be able to have root? From what research I've done the m9 seems doable but I really don't want to go to a smaller screen. (I'm using a note 3 now and have loved it. ) 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWhiteBlack (Feb 5, 2016)

Galaxy Note5 . I like playing COC and can not play it well without s-pen..Wow!


----------



## BrettFavor (Feb 5, 2016)

*What should I do? (Expert advice needed)*

Stick with my beloved LG v10 and it's admitted awesome line of customization features, use Nova Prime and wait on Marshmallow plus the root that's likely to never come on Verizon? 

OR 

Sell my phone on Swappa.com (I've got a good standing account). Switch to T-Mobile and keep the LG v10 getting the best of both worlds (I'm a huge audiophile and photographer, but I've been rooting since the original Motorola Droid with the slide out keyboard and I miss it). But probably lose a couple hundred dollars in the process. 

OR 

Sell my LG v10 and switch to the Nexus 6p. If I go this route I won't lose much if any money, but all I'm really gaining is root because I personally think the LG v10 is marginally better than the Nexus 6p. Mainly because of the camera and 32-bit DAC. 

If I go this route I can stick with Verizon, but will probably switch to Project Fi. 

OR

Wait for the LG G5 and switch to it losing a little money, but much more likely to keep all the features I love plus have a more powerful phone and a better chance of getting root eventually because the LG G5 is likely to be the best supported phone on the market outside the Nexus variants. 

??? 

Input and criticism welcome.


----------



## BrettFavor (Feb 5, 2016)

What should I do?? 

Stick with my beloved LG v10 and it's admitted awesome line of customization features, use Nova Prime and wait on Marshmallow plus the root that's likely to never come on Verizon? 

OR 

Sell my phone on Swappa.com (I've got a good standing account). Switch to T-Mobile and keep the LG v10 getting the best of both worlds (I'm a huge audiophile and photographer, but I've been rooting since the original Motorola Droid with the slide out keyboard and I miss it). But probably lose a couple hundred dollars in the process. 

OR 

Sell my LG v10 and switch to the Nexus 6p. If I go this route I won't lose much if any money, but all I'm really gaining is root because I personally think the LG v10 is marginally better than the Nexus 6p. Mainly because of the camera and 32-bit DAC. 

If I go this route I can stick with Verizon, but will probably switch to Project Fi. 

OR

Wait for the LG G5 and switch to it losing a little money, but much more likely to keep all the features I love plus have a more powerful phone and a better chance of getting root eventually because the LG G5 is likely to be the best supported phone on the market outside the Nexus variants. 

Input and criticism welcome.


Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tisane (Feb 5, 2016)

*Good phone for hard travelling*

Hi everyone,

As I couldn't find on many research some answer to my needs, I'm going to ask it here as it is for me the best forum about smartphone use.
Here it comes. I'm going to do a big trip abroad (one-way ticket, hard backpacker way of living) to Asia in 6 months. As my actual phone is dying and must be replaced, I'd like the next one to fulfill my needs when I'll go there.
Although I am a big computer geek, I don't want to take anything else with me for this trip. My phone must be the only tekish device I will take with me. So I want something I can very rely on.
So here is the list of features I need most by order :
Cheap (nearly 150€ - I'm french) - I don't want to bother if i lost it, break it or get stolen. Easily rebuyable
Durable (battery life and overall solidity)
Good GPS (including good storage for offline use)
Sd slot
At least 3G+
Easy battery replacement would be appreciated

What would be your choice for this kind of use ? Right now I'm looking for some oldish nokia (lumia 520-635-630) or moto (G or E)
I'm open for any rooting option especially if it can help me to save battery and use locals SIM.

Thank in advance !!
Tisane


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tisane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I couldn't find on many research some answer to my needs, I'm going to ask it here as it is for me the best forum about smartphone use.
> Here it comes. I'm going to do a big trip abroad (one-way ticket, hard backpacker way of living) to Asia in 6 months. As my actual phone is dying and must be replaced, I'd like the next one to fulfill my needs when I'll go there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, which app do you use for GPS(offline Navigation)?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 5, 2016)

@BrettFavor

I'd wait until MWC (end of the month) before buying anything new. At the very least, just to see what the G5 will have to offer. But the Galaxy S7 and many other new devices will be announced soon too.


----------



## Ab0v3th3r1m718 (Feb 5, 2016)

Moto X Pure Edition (xt1575)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bravomail (Feb 5, 2016)

*Decent phone with removable battery, microSD, LTE and CyanogenMod support*

Looking for new decent phone with removable battery, microSD, LTE and CyanogenMod support.
Refurbs are no good.
So far choice came down to (sorted by pref)
LG G3 (AT&T)
Galaxy Note 4 (twice the price of LG G3)
Asus Zenfone 2 Laser (Snapdragon 615, meh)

Anything else you can suggest?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 5, 2016)

bravomail said:


> Looking for new decent phone with removable battery, microSD, LTE and CyanogenMod support.
> Refurbs are no good.
> So far choice came down to (sorted by pref)
> LG G3 (AT&T)
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the LG G3 or G4, because they  are the best for the price!


----------



## Tisane (Feb 5, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey, which app do you use for GPS(offline Navigation)?

Click to collapse



Hi !!
For now I'm used to basic google map and waze. If you also know some kickass gps app, I'm all listening !!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 5, 2016)

Tisane said:


> Hi !!
> For now I'm used to basic google map and waze. If you also know some kickass gps app, I'm all listening !!

Click to collapse



I'm just asking because some time ago I searched for a good and hopefully free offline navigation bit I didn't find anything. Google Maps isn't offline available, isn't it?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 5, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> I'm just asking because some time ago I searched for a good and hopefully free offline navigation bit I didn't find anything. Google Maps isn't offline available, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Here maps , offline gps.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## shimp208 (Feb 6, 2016)

jnvdh06 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am due for an upgrade and these are the phones that are available to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A little late responding but I would highly recommend the Sony series of device's.  Always good dev support plus Sony is extremely involved in the developer scene with great resources for custom ROMs, Sony official AOSP build guides and kernel guides. The camera on both are excellent and you have microsd support up to 200 GB.  Both device's are also quite speedy as well.  Let me know if you have any more questions happy to answer them!


----------



## swae187 (Feb 6, 2016)

*Which cdma cellphone would you recommend?*

I live outside the US, i'm looking for a cdma 4g lte smartphone that works on 1900 Mhz frequency with Band 13 lte.

Now most of you might say get from verizon, unfortunately, many of them come locked.  For example, when I place my carrier's lte chip in a verizon s6, it simply reboots...

So if any of you all could help recommend a phone that would work without any restrictions as I mentioned above I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks!


----------



## SirVer (Feb 6, 2016)

Tisane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As I couldn't find on many research some answer to my needs, I'm going to ask it here as it is for me the best forum about smartphone use.
> Here it comes. I'm going to do a big trip abroad (one-way ticket, hard backpacker way of living) to Asia in 6 months. As my actual phone is dying and must be replaced, I'd like the next one to fulfill my needs when I'll go there.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered a CAT or Kyocera device? They make devices for exactly your kind of lifestyle, though their specs are all kind of underwhelming, since most of the cost goes into the milspec protection.
Apart from that, it looks like one of the Lumias would be your best bet, since I don't know any other line that's durable enough in that price range - unless you consider Chinese devices, which I know woefully little about. Definitely not the Moto G/E, though; great bang-for-buck they may be, but durable they are not. Half the owners I know have a cracked display. Then again, it still functions despite that... Either way, I'd recommend slapping a tempered glass protector on whatever you end up buying.

Good luck and enjoy your trip!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Feb 6, 2016)

swae187 said:


> I live outside the US, i'm looking for a cdma 4g lte smartphone that works on 1900 Mhz frequency with Band 13 lte.
> 
> Now most of you might say get from verizon, unfortunately, many of them come locked.  For example, when I place my carrier's lte chip in a verizon s6, it simply reboots...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Verizon requires that a phone must be registered (by its IMEI) to work on their networ, which is why, with a precious few exceptions, only phones purchased from them will work on their network. The exceptions are the Nexus 6, Nexus 5X, Nexus 6P, and Moto X Pure Edition. Possibly the 2014 Moto X, but don't take my word for that without checking for yourself. Oh, and iPhones. They all still have to be registered on their network to work, which takes a call to tech support or a trip to the store to get set up.


----------



## Indian Byte (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm On My Note 2 n7100 ! 
I am Looking For a change and Is thinking To Xperia Z3 Compact! 
Any thoughts on z3?


----------



## SirVer (Feb 6, 2016)

Indian Byte said:


> I'm On My Note 2 n7100 !
> I am Looking For a change and Is thinking To Xperia Z3 Compact!
> Any thoughts on z3?

Click to collapse



I'd recommend the Z3 over the Z3 Compact, if your budget will allow it; bigger battery, more RAM, and a better display.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm guessing he's looking at the Compact for, well, it's compact size.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 6, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'm guessing he's looking at the Compact for, well, it's compact size.

Click to collapse



Maybe, but seeing as he's coming from a Note 2, and so can handle large devices, I'd personally think the trade off (the RAM in particular) is worth it. It'd be interesting if he is in it for the size, though - most people who go big don't go back.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouravMehtaSourav (Feb 6, 2016)

Hey guys
I require some custom ROMs for Micromax a210 and a311
Could anyone help me

Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Tisane (Feb 6, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> I'm just asking because some time ago I searched for a good and hopefully free offline navigation bit I didn't find anything. Google Maps isn't offline available, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Didn't find anything too. Didn't travel for some time also but I remember few years ago google maps was able to memorise portions of a map. I suppose it's still possible. I would have a lot to say about how to improve this app, but for the moment I'm still sticking to it.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 7, 2016)

SouravMehtaSourav said:


> Hey guys
> I require some custom ROMs for Micromax a210 and a311
> Could anyone help me
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



find this device in XDA forums. If there is no then it doesn't have custom ROM support.


----------



## swae187 (Feb 7, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Verizon requires that a phone must be registered (by its IMEI) to work on their networ, which is why, with a precious few exceptions, only phones purchased from them will work on their network. The exceptions are the Nexus 6, Nexus 5X, Nexus 6P, and Moto X Pure Edition. Possibly the 2014 Moto X, but don't take my word for that without checking for yourself. Oh, and iPhones. They all still have to be registered on their network to work, which takes a call to tech support or a trip to the store to get set up.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info!

So what you are saying, even though I live outside of the US, and not going to use it in the US, the phone still needs to be activated on the Verizon network?

If so, how would I be able to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## JustSMDevelops (Feb 7, 2016)

The Moto G is what I'd recommend but that's purely out of bias because this is my current phone. It does have its advantages being it is a very functional and low price phone. Root works pretty well on it but like it takes a little more coding than other phones but that's fine and its all worth it in the end when youre running CM13.


----------



## -EM- (Feb 7, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Right now the LG G Flex 2 (AT&T, unlocked) can be had for $200.

Click to collapse



What are the LTE bands for the at&t model. I live in europe so I'll need the 1800/2600 MHz band for 4G connectivity.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 7, 2016)

-EM- said:


> What are the LTE bands for the at&t model. I live in europe so I'll need the 1800/2600 MHz band for 4G connectivity.

Click to collapse



I think at&t are locked


----------



## -EM- (Feb 7, 2016)

I found on ebay unlocked too, also unlocking service using imei.


----------



## onRecord (Feb 7, 2016)

Can someone help me with my next smartphone choice?

Since my Nexus 5 2013 no longer meets my needs. I'm looking for a new smartphone which is bigger ( 5.5 or 5.7 inch ), has a stronger battery (removable would be great) and a lot of memory storage ( either 128Gb stock or external sd storage) The camera should provide significant value to the Nexus 5. Otherwise it will be used for wachting videos on yt and vimeo, reading articles and reading books/ln (epub/pdf) where I have with the nexus 5 not enough screen. Also it should remove my portable dac ( Fiio X3SG ), when possible. I've read that the LG V10 has a integrated 32bit dac chip from ESS which provides a excellent audioquality. 

My favorites are current LG V10 , Samsung Galaxy Note 4, Motorola X Style and Google Nexus 6p.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 7, 2016)

onRecord said:


> Can someone help me with my next smartphone choice?
> 
> Since my Nexus 5 2013 no longer meets my needs. I'm looking for a new smartphone which is bigger ( 5.5 or 5.7 inch ), has a stronger battery (removable would be great) and a lot of memory storage ( either 128Gb stock or external sd storage) provides. The camera should provide significant value to the Nexus 5. It will be used otherwise for videos on yt and vimeo, reading articles and ln where I have with the nexus 5 not enough screen. Also it should reduce my portable DAC ( Fiio X3SG ) when it is possible. I read that the LG V10 does deliver with the integrated 32bit from ESS a excellent audioquality.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tell us what you are going to do/what you like doing with your device. So we can tell which is best suitable for you.


----------



## onRecord (Feb 7, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Tell us what you are going to do/what you like doing with your device. So we can tell which is best suitable for you.

Click to collapse



I like to do multitasking (music + rain app, reading and writing simultaneously), especially a good music dac, having a good camera for snapshots and a strong battery so I won't have to charge it every night, then sometimes I forget it and I'm doomed. My only concern is the OS. As a fellow stock android fan the nexus 6p would be a great choice but with so much launchers and rooting options the other smartphones look good too. Support for two years would be great.


----------



## dzold (Feb 7, 2016)

*what  phone should i buy*

im looking for agood cemra  about 4 inch screen and mainly for whatapp and calls
that would not  gett stuck every second


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 8, 2016)

SouravMehtaSourav said:


> Hey guys
> I require some custom ROMs for Micromax a210 and a311
> Could anyone help me
> 
> Sent from my Micromax A311 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



wrong question in wrong place...
go ask in ur device forum or atleast google it first...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 8, 2016)

onRecord said:


> I like to do multitasking (music + rain app, reading and writing simultaneously), especially a good music dac, having a good camera for snapshots and a strong battery so I won't have to charge it every night, then sometimes I forget it and I'm doomed. My only concern is the OS. As a fellow stock android fan the nexus 6p would be a great choice but with so much launchers and rooting options the other smartphones look good too. Support for two years would be great.

Click to collapse



Sounds like the Nexus 6p fits nicely although multitasking as in duel window (best for that is the Note 5) best DAC and Pre Amp has to be the Letv..... By quite a distance, I have had all Flagship phones over 3 years and nothing comes close to the audio on the Letv.


----------



## onRecord (Feb 8, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Sounds like the Nexus 6p fits nicely although multitasking as in duel window (best for that is the Note 5) best DAC and Pre Amp has to be the Letv..... By quite a distance, I have had all Flagship phones over 3 years and nothing comes close to the audio on the Letv.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input  The LG V10, Note 4 and Nexus 6p are my top 3 currently. Moto X Style is surely a nice phone but I'll ditch it, for now. The LG V10 is being sold at 500USD in my country, same for Note 4. Nexus is oddly expensiver with 550USD for 32gb. 

Also I've read that the Note 5 is the worse Note 4. What is your opinion Note 4 vs 5?


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 8, 2016)

onRecord said:


> Thanks for your input  The LG V10, Note 4 and Nexus 6p are my top 3 currently. Moto X Style is surely a nice phone but I'll ditch it, for now. The LG V10 is being sold at 500USD in my country, same for Note 4. Nexus is oddly expensiver with 550USD for 32gb.
> 
> Also I've read that the Note 5 is the worse Note 4. What is your opinion Note 4 vs 5?

Click to collapse



I'm in Scotland so Note 5 was unavailable, however it's still a great device from what I have read and seen but yes it has its flaws like most phones do lol The Note 4 is great and has a great camera, specs are still holding decently and removable battery. I had both variants of the Note 4 the Exynos and Snapdragon, the differences were minute to really express. 

I still rate the Note Highly and has that multitasking duel window experience that you like, removable battery is great as like what I did, had extra battery kit....fantastic.. (Those were the days).

You won't go wrong with the Note 4 and I'm sure it would make you happy.....But it is Samsung and they are not great for maintaining older devices or new really lol

Look on gearbest or Gizchina,  some of these lesser known Smartphone Manufacturers may throw up something that little bit different.

I have the Letv Le one Pro and wow its great, as I mentioned the DAC and Pre Amp are best in class.... There is the larger Le Max to which I will be getting....

Xiaomi & Huawei & Vivo are  amongst others that offer value for money..... Although Huawei are now establishing a name in western markets and prices are on the way up for their Flagship devices....

It can be hard to chose but I would suggest not to discredit some of the Chinese OEM's they surprised me with the Letv all these specs for 1/3rd of the price of the big guns (jaw dropping) lol


----------



## onRecord (Feb 8, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> I'm in Scotland so Note 5 was unavailable, however it's still a great device from what I have read and seen but yes it has its flaws like most phones do lol The Note 4 is great and has a great camera, specs are still holding decently and removable battery. I had both variants of the Note 4 the Exynos and Snapdragon, the differences were minute to really express.
> 
> I still rate the Note Highly and has that multitasking duel window experience that you like, removable battery is great as like what I did, had extra battery kit....fantastic.. (Those were the days).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks Ducan really appreciate your comments! The Letv Le One Pro looks great but with shipping taxes it is expensiver than the LG V10 and warranty from foreign country isn't what I want.

What is your opinion on the Huawei Mate S and 8?

And yes it is hard to choose... Argh bigger the choice, harder to choose.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 8, 2016)

onRecord said:


> I like to do multitasking (music + rain app, reading and writing simultaneously), especially a good music dac, having a good camera for snapshots and a strong battery so I won't have to charge it every night, then sometimes I forget it and I'm doomed. My only concern is the OS. As a fellow stock android fan the nexus 6p would be a great choice but with so much launchers and rooting options the other smartphones look good too. Support for two years would be great.

Click to collapse



I would wait for  Februrary's 21 MWC (mobile world congress) and there will be released a lot of new phones with new processor. Older phone prices will drop in price as well.

---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------




dzold said:


> im looking for agood cemra  about 4 inch screen and mainly for whatapp and calls
> that would not  gett stuck every second

Click to collapse



probably upcoming 4inch iPhone would be suitable for you.

---------- Post added at 07:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------




Duncan1982 said:


> Sounds like the Nexus 6p fits nicely although multitasking as in duel window (best for that is the Note 5) best DAC and Pre Amp has to be the Letv..... By quite a distance, I have had all Flagship phones over 3 years and nothing comes close to the audio on the Letv.

Click to collapse



what's wrong with nexus 6p dual window? I have marshmallow on my old galaxy ace 2 and I see almost no problems in dual window. Only a problem is viewing YouTube videos they a bit buggy in dual window.


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 8, 2016)

onRecord said:


> Thanks Ducan really appreciate your comments! The Letv Le One Pro looks great but with shipping taxes it is expensiver than the LG V10 and warranty from foreign country isn't what I want.
> 
> What is your opinion on the Huawei Mate S and 8?
> 
> And yes it is hard to choose... Argh bigger the choice, harder to choose.

Click to collapse



The Huawei Mate S and 8 are great but the latter being more expensive.... So lets rule those out....

The V10 is a great option and has all the specs that you require ( bit underated) but think that's due to its limited availability. Not available here in Scotland much like the Note 5.

It has that removable battery and decent build and Camera is great, processor and Ram are on point and all runs smoothly, whether you like LG's skin is something that I can't comment on as its very subjective ( I don't mind it, although it's not the best).

I suggest narrowing your choice down to two and then let fate decide (flip a coin) lol.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 8, 2016)

onRecord said:


> Thanks Ducan really appreciate your comments! The Letv Le One Pro looks great but with shipping taxes it is expensiver than the LG V10 and warranty from foreign country isn't what I want.
> 
> What is your opinion on the Huawei Mate S and 8?
> 
> And yes it is hard to choose... Argh bigger the choice, harder to choose.

Click to collapse



The Mate 8 is nearly unparalleled in terms of sheer processing power, and its audio quality (speaker and headphones) is better than the V10 (according to GSMarena; not by much, I don't think), but as someone who likes AOSP, you may not like its UI, which is about the closest thing to iOS you can get on an Android. It's camera is also inferior to the V10's. Overall, it looks like the V10 is the best choice for you, though like someone else said, it may pay off to wait for MWC before making a decision.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 8, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The Mate 8 is nearly unparalleled in terms of sheer processing power, and its audio quality (speaker and headphones) is better than the V10 (according to GSMarena; not by much, I don't think), but as someone who likes AOSP, you may not like its UI, which is about the closest thing to iOS you can get on an Android. It's camera is also inferior to the V10's. Overall, it looks like the V10 is the best choice for you, though like someone else said, it may pay off to wait for MWC before making a decision.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree and MWC may just throw up something that tickles, wait if you can, weigh up pro's and con's...

Then decide, its far from easy to choose, as there is always the next big thing, even then there as so so many options.

Best of luck and whatever device you go for I hope it makes you happy.


----------



## nemesis086 (Feb 8, 2016)

huawei mate 8, nexus 6p,blackberry priv, sony z5/z5 premium or galaxy note 5? which phone is the best that i can keep it from 3-5 years.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 8, 2016)

nemesis086 said:


> huawei mate 8, nexus 6p,blackberry priv, sony z5/z5 premium or galaxy note 5? which phone is the best that i can keep it from 3-5 years.

Click to collapse



Note 5 all way imo

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 8, 2016)

cant decide of a phone which should have amoled display,screen size not more than 5.2",battery capacity more than 3000 mah,colour choice must have gold or atleast silver,phone should be slim,processor should be better(atleast sd 615 or mt helio x10)...
screen should be so good that readability under sun is comfortable...
maximum price 300$...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 8, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> cant decide of a phone which should have amoled display,screen size not more than 5.2",battery capacity more than 3000 mah,colour choice must have gold or atleast silver,phone should be slim,processor should be better(atleast sd 615 or mt helio x10)...
> screen should be so good that readability under sun is comfortable...
> maximum price 300$...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



amoled is not a choice for best screen in sunlight.


----------



## dukemodulator (Feb 8, 2016)

Hii guys im new here so im sorry if im posting it in wrong place but i have a friend who became a distributor for Samsung so if i buy a note 5 from him well it effect warranty??


----------



## SirVer (Feb 8, 2016)

nemesis086 said:


> huawei mate 8, nexus 6p,blackberry priv, sony z5/z5 premium or galaxy note 5? which phone is the best that i can keep it from 3-5 years.

Click to collapse



Well, if you're looking for future-proofing, the higher storage version of the 6P is probably your best bet, with the Xperia Z5 (normal or premium) as a close second. Huawei and Samsung won't keep it updated that long, don't know about BlackBerry. Sony won't keep it updated more than 2 years either, but it'll at least be easier to flash a ROM on than the others. And Nexus 6P... Is a Nexus; the Nexus 4 has Marshmallow, and will probably get Android 7, too. Enough said.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## onRecord (Feb 8, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I would wait for  Februrary's 21 MWC (mobile world congress) and there will be released a lot of new phones with new processor. Older phone prices will drop in price as well.

Click to collapse



Thats true and waiting isn't too long (13 days from today). But normally it is always the same saying "Just wait..."



Duncan1982 said:


> The Huawei Mate S and 8 are great but the latter being more expensive.... So lets rule those out....
> 
> The V10 is a great option and has all the specs that you require ( bit underated) but think that's due to its limited availability. Not available here in Scotland much like the Note 5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Looks like the most rational choice  The LG UI is for me bearable, same for samsungs touchwiz. Both aren't to my taste but with cyanogen and rooting options it shouldn't be such a big threat.



SirVer said:


> The Mate 8 is nearly unparalleled in terms of sheer processing power, and its audio quality (speaker and headphones) is better than the V10 (according to GSMarena; not by much, I don't think), but as someone who likes AOSP, you may not like its UI, which is about the closest thing to iOS you can get on an Android. It's camera is also inferior to the V10's. Overall, it looks like the V10 is the best choice for you, though like someone else said, it may pay off to wait for MWC before making a decision.

Click to collapse



To be honest I choosed AOSP back in 2013 because other smartphones with stronger specs didn't deliever the same user feeling, especially browsing and micro stutter by samsungs s4 and s5 as example. Same with my brothers device (HTC One M7). But I'll wait and then reconsider my favorites.


----------



## iirisa (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi, folks. I'm not a millionaire, so I am not interested to invest hundreds of dollars in a latest smartphone model. Therefore I am opting for an older flagship, like Galaxy S5, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. They all are in the same price range, where I live. I use my phone as long as possible, so I am looking for something durable and capable in 2, 3 years from now.  I am no mobile gamer, so will be using it for communication and productivity, but would appreciate a good camera too.

1. Galaxy S5 is powerful and water/dust proof, but released 2 years ago, so support from Samsung might be dropped soon.
2. Oneplus 2 just received a price cut and has packed of features, even fingerprint scanner. However, the company is not eager to provide warranty repair, so if hardware fails, I might end up having to cover repair costs myself.
3. LG G4 is a great phone. The only teeny tiny downside is lack of fingerprint scanner, which might come handy in future. You never know, as I am planning to use a phone until it "dies".

I have read reviews and comparisons, but would like hear an opinion from real people.
Thank you for advice in advance. Cheers!


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 8, 2016)

iirisa said:


> Hi, folks. I'm not a millionaire, so I am not interested to invest hundreds of dollars in a latest smartphone model. Therefore I am opting for an older flagship, like Galaxy S5, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. They all are in the same price range, where I live. I use my phone as long as possible, so I am looking for something durable and capable in 2, 3 years from now.  I am no mobile gamer, so will be using it for communication and productivity, but would appreciate a good camera too.
> 
> 1. Galaxy S5 is powerful and water/dust proof, but released 2 years ago, so support from Samsung might be dropped soon.
> 2. Oneplus 2 just received a price cut and has packed of features, even fingerprint scanner. However, the company is not eager to provide warranty repair, so if hardware fails, I might end up having to cover repair costs myself.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would check out the Elephone P9000 just going by what your saying


----------



## iirisa (Feb 8, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> I would check out the Elephone P9000 just going by what your saying

Click to collapse



I prefer a mainstream company, because they offer warranty and have plenty of custom software. Never heard of Elephone, I don't even know if it is available in my region, but that is something to check out. Thank you!


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 8, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> I would check out the Elephone P9000 just going by what your saying

Click to collapse



A lot of people said that this phone for that price is just a joke. Good specs on paper, but quality is real Chinese one. Earlier version of elephone users were experiencing some weird problems like dropping phone from like 1 meter in carpet not even facing front glass it gets cracked / shatters. I would not be spending money into something with really really bad quality. Better have a little bit worse specs but good quality phone. 

to the guy above:
If you are here on XDA you must not be thinking about software from phone makers. You should care only if it has bloatware/locked bootloader or not lol.

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




iirisa said:


> Hi, folks. I'm not a millionaire, so I am not interested to invest hundreds of dollars in a latest smartphone model. Therefore I am opting for an older flagship, like Galaxy S5, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. They all are in the same price range, where I live. I use my phone as long as possible, so I am looking for something durable and capable in 2, 3 years from now.  I am no mobile gamer, so will be using it for communication and productivity, but would appreciate a good camera too.
> 
> 1. Galaxy S5 is powerful and water/dust proof, but released 2 years ago, so support from Samsung might be dropped soon.
> 2. Oneplus 2 just received a price cut and has packed of features, even fingerprint scanner. However, the company is not eager to provide warranty repair, so if hardware fails, I might end up having to cover repair costs myself.
> ...

Click to collapse



choose by your personal preference what you need the most. 

Galaxy s5 - decent Custom ROM support. Amoled display. Water resistant and etc. Still not so bad choice.

One Plus 2 has LCD screen. It has to be bright and colorful but bad for battery. Issue with vibration motor. You can't barely feel when someone is ringing you in your pocket. Very very good ROM support.

LG G4 good choice for good camera. Custom ROM support is good. SD 808 is tested and is fast. Price will drop lower after MWC after February 21th because on that day lg g5 will release and as always older versions gets price cut.


----------



## iirisa (Feb 8, 2016)

> A lot of people said that this phone for that price is just a joke. Good specs on paper, but quality is real Chinese one. Earlier version of elephone users were experiencing some weird problems like dropping phone from like 1 meter in carpet not even facing front glass it gets cracked / shatters. I would not be spending money into something with really really bad quality. Better have a little bit worse specs but good quality phone.

Click to collapse




I couldn't agree more. Chinese phones have good hardware, but it's not all about that! If something fails, I need to be able to repair it under warranty and love to have plenty of cases and covers, that only commercially most successful phones do.





> choose by your personal preference what you need the most.
> 
> Galaxy s5 - decent Custom ROM support. Amoled display. Water resistant and etc. Still not so bad choice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You helped a lot, thank you! I am narrowing down my choice to GS5 and G4. G4 is newer, thus will have software support longer, but GS5 is water proof and has a fingerprint scanner. I should decide which features are more important to me


----------



## midzan21 (Feb 8, 2016)

Next device for me is gonna be with this kind of specs

CPU: 4-core minimum, frequency doesn't matter
RAM: 2 or more GB (4GB would be nice)
Screen size: 4.7-5.25"
Screen resolution: minimum 720p, 1080p would be fine, 1440p would be awesome 
Camera: min 8Mpx rear, flash is must have, 2mpx front min, more is always better
OS: Android 5.1 and newer with small amount of mods and bloat
Price: 150-300$ (USD)

If I had been asked almost a year ago specs would be simmilar (OK, maybe smaller screen size and at least 4.4 KitKat, front facing camera would be even 1.2mpx just like my LG Spirit H440N right now and screen size can be qHD - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_display_resolution#qHD_.28960x540.29  )

For this price point, and with this specs now I can get for example used G2, some Xiaomi phones and a lot of not a cool brand name MTK based phones... would see what future goes now on in next couple of months when I would possibly buy a new phone...


----------



## dzold (Feb 8, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I would wait for  Februrary's 21 MWC (mobile world congress) and there will be released a lot of new phones with new processor. Older phone prices will drop in price as well.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im looking for agood cemra about 4 inch screen and mainly for whatapp and calls and radio
that would not gett stuck every second
i want android


----------



## onRecord (Feb 8, 2016)

iirisa said:


> Hi, folks. I'm not a millionaire, so I am not interested to invest hundreds of dollars in a latest smartphone model. Therefore I am opting for an older flagship, like Galaxy S5, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. They all are in the same price range, where I live. I use my phone as long as possible, so I am looking for something durable and capable in 2, 3 years from now.  I am no mobile gamer, so will be using it for communication and productivity, but would appreciate a good camera too.
> 
> 1. Galaxy S5 is powerful and water/dust proof, but released 2 years ago, so support from Samsung might be dropped soon.
> 2. Oneplus 2 just received a price cut and has packed of features, even fingerprint scanner. However, the company is not eager to provide warranty repair, so if hardware fails, I might end up having to cover repair costs myself.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the Sony Xperia Z3 or a used Z5? Expensiver in your country or didn't consider for some reason?


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 8, 2016)

iirisa said:


> I couldn't agree more. Chinese phones have good hardware, but it's not all about that! If something fails, I need to be able to repair it under warranty and love to have plenty of cases and covers, that only commercially most successful phones do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If your choice is on these 2 devices then I would definitely wait for MWC. Even though galaxy s5 is not new phone for now, but it is not so old, and price will be probably affected when galaxy s7 gets released in MWC. So the only thing I can recommend for now for all people is to wait for MWC  prices gets cut fast.

---------- Post added at 12:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




midzan21 said:


> Next device for me is gonna be with this kind of specs
> 
> CPU: 4-core minimum, frequency doesn't matter
> RAM: 2 or more GB (4GB would be nice)
> ...

Click to collapse



and I can recommend the only phone when I started reading... haha. And it is Sony z5 compact. I would check Sony z3+ as well. Very powerful phones. Don't worry about resolution. Don't go for big ones. 720 will be very enough for 4.7 inch phone. As well lower resolution helps perform gaming very very well. The bad thing is that it is expensivier than your price tag is. But I would really really save money for this phone. As I said, check older Sony Z models and maybe you will find something special  and Sony z5 vs zony z3+ is very identical to specs but price is different a lot trust me. And a worth device.

As you said about g2, don't worry, tested and great phone as well. Try to keep away from Chinese phones as they are Chinese. And not worth spending money for them as mostly they are build bad.


----------



## midzan21 (Feb 8, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> and I can recommend the only phone when I started reading... haha. And it is Sony z5 compact. I would check Sony z3+ as well. Very powerful phones. Don't worry about resolution. Don't go for big ones. 720 will be very enough for 4.7 inch phone. As well lower resolution helps perform gaming very very well. The bad thing is that it is expensivier than your price tag is. But I would really really save money for this phone. As I said, check older Sony Z models and maybe you will find something special  and Sony z5 vs zony z3+ is very identical to specs but price is different a lot trust me. And a worth device.
> 
> As you said about g2, don't worry, tested and great phone as well. Try to keep away from Chinese phones as they are Chinese. And not worth spending money for them as mostly they are build bad.

Click to collapse



Well, I'm still waiting about 2-3 months until more money is generated, and then would check G2 or maybe xperia z3+... Still I'm aware of design of Xperia which isn't really pleasant to me... 

And another thing which is annoying me right now - need phone for mother...
Specs which would be reccomended

Price: 80-140$ (bad price range, but yeah, that's what she said she would spend on phone)
CPU: Quad core
RAM: 1GB or more
Memory: 8GB is fine for her, she don't use social networks
Camera: doesn't really matter, just need flash
OS: Android 5.0 and newer or maybe Windows Phone (8.1 maybe, IDK which one is good)
Screen size: 4.5-5.2"

Problem here is price tag ... Also she would be switching from dummy-phone, so yeah, include that in choice...


----------



## nemesis086 (Feb 9, 2016)

i prefer lg g4 over those two devices what you said. better camera and performance good software but the only downside of the phone is the battery life.but if you dont mind replacing battery or getting powerbank that phone is still pretty good btw z2 is better than s5(imo).


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 9, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> amoled is not a choice for best screen in sunlight.

Click to collapse



i dont knw much about displays so i will be relying only on suggestions...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:21 AM ----------




nemesis086 said:


> i prefer lg g4 over those two devices what you said. better camera and performance good software but the only downside of the phone is the battery life.but if you dont mind replacing battery or getting powerbank that phone is still pretty good btw z2 is better than s5(imo).

Click to collapse



use quote feature to reply someones post...
so we can knw who u are replying to...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 9, 2016)

midzan21 said:


> Next device for me is gonna be with this kind of specs
> 
> CPU: 4-core minimum, frequency doesn't matter
> RAM: 2 or more GB (4GB would be nice)
> ...

Click to collapse



You've basically described the exact phone I had before this one, the Xperia Z/ZR, though I wouldn't recommend getting it today, as it's a bit too pricey for what it offers by modern standards. I'd recommend the LG G3, which can be found for $300 (I got mine for that much), has everything you're looking for. Don't worry about the screen size, the high screen-to-body ratio means it's very easy to use. The Lenovo ZUK Z1 is another alternative, which has a fingerprint sensor, but no NFC.
As for your mother, you should be able to find one of the older Moto G or E phones in your budget, though I don't think the E line has flash. You may want to take a look at the "King of the sub-$100 smartphones" series on the XDA portal, by Jordan Keyes.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemesis086 (Feb 9, 2016)

iirisa said:


> Hi, folks. I'm not a millionaire, so I am not interested to invest hundreds of dollars in a latest smartphone model. Therefore I am opting for an older flagship, like Galaxy S5, Oneplus 2 or LG G4. They all are in the same price range, where I live. I use my phone as long as possible, so I am looking for something durable and capable in 2, 3 years from now.  I am no mobile gamer, so will be using it for communication and productivity, but would appreciate a good camera too.
> 
> 1. Galaxy S5 is powerful and water/dust proof, but released 2 years ago, so support from Samsung might be dropped soon.
> 2. Oneplus 2 just received a price cut and has packed of features, even fingerprint scanner. However, the company is not eager to provide warranty repair, so if hardware fails, I might end up having to cover repair costs myself.
> ...

Click to collapse





Cyanandroid said:


> i dont knw much about displays so i will be relying only on suggestions...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i prefer lg g4 over those two devices what you said. better camera and performance good software but the only downside of the phone is the battery life.but if you dont mind replacing battery or getting powerbank that phone is still pretty good btw z2 is better than s5(imo).


sorry i forgot to click the multi quote.


----------



## iirisa (Feb 9, 2016)

onRecord said:


> What about the Sony Xperia Z3 or a used Z5? Expensiver in your country or didn't consider for some reason?

Click to collapse



Actually I haven't considered that! New, unlocked Z3 is the same price range as my other choices. Great, now I am even more confused


----------



## myawan (Feb 9, 2016)

Currently I have S4, upgrade is due in a couple of months. I am more concerned about fluud OS, build quality, camera and battery life. Please suggest. Budget is 450$.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 9, 2016)

myawan said:


> Currently I have S4, upgrade is due in a couple of months. I am more concerned about fluud OS, build quality, camera and battery life. Please suggest. Budget is 450$.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



probably nexus 5X. Or nexus 6p if your currency is $ because nexuses has stock pure vanilla android  and its a king of android phones. Both new nexuses has good cameras. Not sure about build quality, nexus 6p is not so durable. But if you keep in a case you are OK.


----------



## superspletti (Feb 9, 2016)

I would check  the honor 5x. It costs about 220 €,  has a fingerprint sensor, a 13 MP front and a 5 MP rear camera,  2 GB RAM,  Android 5.1,  a 1.5 GHz Octacore and a full HD display.
No so bad hardware for such a low price. 


Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## myawan (Feb 9, 2016)

superspletti said:


> I would check  the honor 5x. It costs about 220 €,  has a fingerprint sensor, a 13 MP front and a 5 MP rear camera,  2 GB RAM,  Android 5.1,  a 1.5 GHz Octacore and a full HD display.
> No so bad hardware for such a low price.
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



But honor 5x has a mediocre SOC and Huawei's Android skin is bit weird.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




IAmLucky said:


> probably nexus 5X. Or nexus 6p if your currency is $ because nexuses has stock pure vanilla android  and its a king of android phones. Both new nexuses has good cameras. Not sure about build quality, nexus 6p is not so durable. But if you keep in a case you are OK.

Click to collapse



Yes Nexus 5x is under my radar as well, S6 is also great but I am not sure about its battery performance. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## potlapalli1 (Feb 9, 2016)

*redmi*

i will go for redmi 2 prime


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 9, 2016)

myawan said:


> Currently I have S4, upgrade is due in a couple of months. I am more concerned about fluud OS, build quality, camera and battery life. Please suggest. Budget is 450$.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Moto X Pure, OP2, Nexus 5x, or Nexus 6p

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dzold (Feb 9, 2016)

im looking for  atleast 4 inch phone   agood cemra atleast 8 pxl   atleast 1 gb ram  mostly for calls  radio and whatapp


----------



## SirVer (Feb 10, 2016)

dzold said:


> im looking for  atleast 4 inch phone   agood cemra atleast 8 pxl   atleast 1 gb ram  mostly for calls  radio and whatapp

Click to collapse



Galaxy S2/S3?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 10, 2016)

dzold said:


> im looking for  atleast 4 inch phone   agood cemra atleast 8 pxl   atleast 1 gb ram  mostly for calls  radio and whatapp

Click to collapse



Pricing? 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Feb 10, 2016)

*Nexus 6!*

You should honestly go with a Motorola Nexus 6! It is amazing. After you go AMOLED, you will NEVER go back to that backlight bleeding LCD.


----------



## myawan (Feb 10, 2016)

TheAceOfSpades said:


> You should honestly go with a Motorola Nexus 6! It is amazing. After you go AMOLED, you will NEVER go back to that backlight bleeding LCD.

Click to collapse



It is no doubt best smartphone of the year but it's size..... 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAceOfSpades (Feb 10, 2016)

myawan said:


> It is no doubt best smartphone of the year but it's size.....
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You actually get used to it. After a week or so, the other screen feels too small. Plus the other screen will look super washed out and has a backlight bleed to it.. I never knew just how messy the picture looked on LCD until now. I do miss a lot of the HTC Sense stuff though so I'm running some sense apps including the BlinkFeed launcher.


----------



## dunker56 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi guys, just thought I should let you know that the Blu Vivo Air LTE arrived yesterday, and I'm pretty chuffed with it 

Here's a couple of pics;












Now it's maybe understandable why I wanted something small and thin


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 11, 2016)

dunker56 said:


> Hi guys, just thought I should let you know that the Blu Vivo Air LTE arrived yesterday, and I'm pretty chuffed with it
> 
> Here's a couple of pics
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like you were suspended on air in the second picture lol.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi.

I am looking for a new phone to replace my backup phone. I need a phone that's ARM based, GSM, has an microSD slot and does not have an AMOLED screen (I don't want to worry about burn-in). I prefer that it has something like an S-Pen but it's not mandatory. I need a phone that can be rooted, Xposed and has at least 5.02. The phone should be able to fit in my pocket. It would be nice if it had 6.0 support though.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 11, 2016)

fvig2001 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am looking for a new phone to replace my backup phone. I need a phone that's ARM based, has an microSD slot and does not have an AMOLED screen (I don't want to worry about burn-in). I prefer that it has something like an S-Pen but it's not mandatory. I need a phone that can be rooted, Xposed and has at least 5.02. The phone should be able to fit in my pocket. It would be nice if it had 6.0 support though.

Click to collapse



Price range?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 11, 2016)

fvig2001 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am looking for a new phone to replace my backup phone. I need a phone that's ARM based, has an microSD slot and does not have an AMOLED screen (I don't want to worry about burn-in). I prefer that it has something like an S-Pen but it's not mandatory. I need a phone that can be rooted, Xposed and has at least 5.02. The phone should be able to fit in my pocket. It would be nice if it had 6.0 support though.

Click to collapse



Very few phones outside Samsung's Note series have a stylus, and of course all of the Samsungs have AMOLED screens. There's the LG Stylo, and that's the only one I can think of at the moment, because I'm rather drunk right now. It's a mediocre phone, and honestly I think you'd be better off with an older Note 2 or 3, despite the AMOLED screens they'd have.


----------



## fvig2001 (Feb 11, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Price range?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse


@obscuresword well at most $400 I guess. @Planterz, I can't use that phone though since it's CDMA. The stylus isn't a must for me since my actual phone (a Galaxy Note 10.1 Lte) has one.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 11, 2016)

fvig2001 said:


> @Planterz, I can't use that phone though since it's CDMA.

Click to collapse



If you're in the US, the T-Mobile/MetroPCS and Cricket versions are GSM. Outside the US (where nobody uses CDMA), I couldn't speak for the availability of the Stylo.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 11, 2016)

fvig2001 said:


> @obscuresword well at most $400 I guess. @Planterz, I can't use that phone though since it's CDMA. The stylus isn't a must for me since my actual phone (a Galaxy Note 10.1 Lte) has one.

Click to collapse



Would a Moto X 2015 fit your criteria?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## setul34 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello XDA Community,
So i have a quick question about android application development. 
I am new in this app developement. 
so i would like to know which device is the best to use for testing my applications?
i would really appreciate if anyone can guide me.


----------



## thahim (Feb 11, 2016)

Just bought S6 Edge Plus SM-G928c.
Im loving it.

Sent from my SM-G928C using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 11, 2016)

setul34 said:


> Hello XDA Community,
> So i have a quick question about android application development.
> I am new in this app developement.
> so i would like to know which device is the best to use for testing my applications?
> i would really appreciate if anyone can guide me.

Click to collapse



a device which has lots of community,custom suuport...
whats ur price range?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## setul34 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> a device which has lots of community,custom suuport...
> whats ur price range?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is for testing apps no im not looking for expensive phones. Around $200.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 11, 2016)

setul34 said:


> This is for testing apps no im not looking for expensive phones. Around $200.

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi4,oneplus one,oneplus x...


----------



## setul34 (Feb 11, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> xiaomi mi4,oneplus one,oneplus x...

Click to collapse



Okay so it doesnt have to be nexus device. Also should i use my daily device (nexus 6p) or g3? Or is it risky to use them as a test?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 11, 2016)

setul34 said:


> This is for testing apps no im not looking for expensive phones. Around $200.

Click to collapse



There's a seller on eBay selling refurb'd 32gb Nexus 5's for $140. Good, cheap platform for testing apps since you can run anything from 4.4 KitKat to 6.0 Marshmallow on it. Hard to beat that.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-Google-N...hash=item2ca772f6dc:m:mH9rWMwX61yRONhfAC0g8tQ


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 11, 2016)

Planterz said:


> There's a seller on eBay selling refurb'd 32gb Nexus 5's for $140. Good, cheap platform for testing apps since you can run anything from 4.4 KitKat to 6.0 Marshmallow on it. Hard to beat that.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-Google-N...hash=item2ca772f6dc:m:mH9rWMwX61yRONhfAC0g8tQ

Click to collapse



The LG G2 is also a great deal. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## setul34 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thankyou


----------



## s8freak (Feb 11, 2016)

I think mine will be an international S7 Edge 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Planterz (Feb 12, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The LG G2 is also a great deal.

Click to collapse



It certainly is, and being a better phone over-all than the Nexus 5, is one I often recommend. But for the purpose of testing apps, the freedom and versatility of a Nexus, particularly the Nexus 5, is hard to beat.


----------



## jump454 (Feb 12, 2016)

I'll try not make this a long drawn out post. I'm not even sure this is the correct forum but feel free to move if you feel a different one will be more helpful. I'm basically looking for the phone with the largest battery or best battery life that also actually is able to run cyanogenmod or I'd really prefer vanilla android.
I currently have an s6 and i hate it mostly the battery life cause it sucks. but it also has very limited development because of the exynos processor and knox. my lease is up in April and plan to leave sprint to go back to att or mvno that uses their towers.
I really like the s6 active because of the bigger battery, but its still an exynos processor and also has knox so ill run into the same problem. i don't mind touchwiz but i just feel it lags the phone very badly even debloated on my current s6. i was also thinking maybe a blu studio energy 2 but i cant seem to find any roms for it. i did find a root thread on it so that's at least a start. how are the mediatek processor compared to a snapdragon of similar speed? im not a power user by any means but i like hill climb racing and my nephew likes goat simulator. how would they act on a mediatek? ive also heard about the oukitel k10000 but that thing is huge and doubt there will be any development for it.
So i guess I'm looking for suggestions of what you guys recommend for my wants. thanks guys. love this place and i would be lost with out it.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 12, 2016)

jump454 said:


> I'll try not make this a long drawn out post. I'm not even sure this is the correct forum but feel free to move if you feel a different one will be more helpful. I'm basically looking for the phone with the largest battery or best battery life that also actually is able to run cyanogenmod or I'd really prefer vanilla android.
> I currently have an s6 and i hate it mostly the battery life cause it sucks. but it also has very limited development because of the exynos processor and knox. my lease is up in April and plan to leave sprint to go back to att or mvno that uses their towers.
> I really like the s6 active because of the bigger battery, but its still an exynos processor and also has knox so ill run into the same problem. i don't mind touchwiz but i just feel it lags the phone very badly even debloated on my current s6. i was also thinking maybe a blu studio energy 2 but i cant seem to find any roms for it. i did find a root thread on it so that's at least a start. how are the mediatek processor compared to a snapdragon of similar speed? im not a power user by any means but i like hill climb racing and my nephew likes goat simulator. how would they act on a mediatek? ive also heard about the oukitel k10000 but that thing is huge and doubt there will be any development for it.
> So i guess I'm looking for suggestions of what you guys recommend for my wants. thanks guys. love this place and i would be lost with out it.

Click to collapse



First thing that comes to mind is the Moto X Play; 3630 mAh + Marshmallow = pretty good battery life (theoretically, anyway). Can't think of any others at the moment, will post if I do.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## superspletti (Feb 12, 2016)

If a Chinese phone is OK for you, I recommend the one plus 1 or 2. (3100 - 3300 mAh). It is easy to root and there are lots of custom roms. The battery life is very good.  I'm not a power user and the battery holds sometimes two days.  

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 12, 2016)

superspletti said:


> If a Chinese phone is OK for you, I recommend the one plus 1 or 2. (3100 - 3300 mAh). It is easy to root and there are lots of custom rooms. The battery life is very good.  I'm not a power user and the battery holds sometimes two days.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 agreed OPO is an excellent device very popular for development. I had one and really enjoyed it.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 12, 2016)

setul34 said:


> Okay so it doesnt have to be nexus device. Also should i use my daily device (nexus 6p) or g3? Or is it risky to use them as a test?

Click to collapse



i will suggest u to test ur apps in these devices...
although there's no risk in using on ur nexus or g3 if u are in good knowledge of soft bricks and knw how to repair them...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Feb 12, 2016)

What about Nexus 6P guys?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 12, 2016)

myawan said:


> What about Nexus 6P guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



for what purpose??

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Feb 12, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> for what purpose??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As a smartphone......lol! Jokes aside, is is too big for normal usage?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 12, 2016)

myawan said:


> As a smartphone......lol! Jokes aside, is is too big for normal usage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The term "big" differs from user to other , it's all user preferences. IMO 5.7" is perfect 

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 12, 2016)

myawan said:


> As a smartphone......lol! Jokes aside, is is too big for normal usage?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah little big for normal usage...
but it truly depends on person to person...
some may be even comfortable with 6"...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 12, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> yeah little big for normal usage...
> but it truly depends on person to person...
> some may be even comfortable with 6"...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I agree. I have the Nexus 6 and to be honest its size is too much. I have to leave it in the car most of the time due to it being to big to carry around while at work. I thought I would get used to it but I just find that I am leaving it in the car more and more.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 12, 2016)

myawan said:


> What about Nexus 6P guys?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I bought the 6p a little while back and personally I didn't care for it. It wasn't the size per se since I have the S6Edge Plus but other than the Amoled screen is just didn't like it so after a week back it went.


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 12, 2016)

That's cause you have a Samsung fetish. A lot like a foot fetish  
I've never used the 6p extensively but in store all the Samsung's lagged like crazy and the motos with stockish android and even the m9 everyone says to avoid like the plague works great in the stores. My daily device is an m8 on marshmallow running perfectly and I just got a oneplus one running stock 5.1.1 cm12. I haven't used it daily yet but I like it so far. Sim card goes in tomorrow. I'll use it for a week and see how I like it compared to the m8 which had been my favourite so far.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 12, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> That's cause you have a Samsung fetish. A lot like a foot fetish
> I've never used the 6p extensively but in store all the Samsung's lagged like crazy and the m9 everyone said to avoid like the plague works great in the stores. My daily device is an m8 on marshmallow running perfectly and I just got an oneplus one running stock 5.1.1. I haven't it daily yet but I like it so far. Sim card goes in tomorrow.

Click to collapse



I've never said anything different as a matter of fact I've admitted being an unashamedly unabashed Sammy Fanboy as far as my fetishes go I do believe that isn't any of your business. 
I owned a OPO for quite some time and I feel the build quality is superior to the 6p except for the LCD screen.
I also own the OPX and that's a killer device especially for how cheap it is. 
I don't like HTC or LG devices and that's all up to me. 
I stated my opinion I don't care for the 6p I've had it in my hand long enough to know that for myself.



"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the opo so far, the software seems great. I don't think I will ever be able to replace the m8 with it though. I'll admit I'm an HTC fanboy. Still have my 2010 HTC desire on the dash of my car as my speedometer and dash cam and backup phone. It's build quality is why it's still working after 5 years like my Nokia 3310 was. The m8 feels like it will be the same. Not much chance of that with most Samsung's IMO.


----------



## force70 (Feb 12, 2016)

jump454 said:


> I'll try not make this a long drawn out post. I'm not even sure this is the correct forum but feel free to move if you feel a different one will be more helpful. I'm basically looking for the phone with the largest battery or best battery life that also actually is able to run cyanogenmod or I'd really prefer vanilla android.
> I currently have an s6 and i hate it mostly the battery life cause it sucks. but it also has very limited development because of the exynos processor and knox. my lease is up in April and plan to leave sprint to go back to att or mvno that uses their towers.
> I really like the s6 active because of the bigger battery, but its still an exynos processor and also has knox so ill run into the same problem. i don't mind touchwiz but i just feel it lags the phone very badly even debloated on my current s6. i was also thinking maybe a blu studio energy 2 but i cant seem to find any roms for it. i did find a root thread on it so that's at least a start. how are the mediatek processor compared to a snapdragon of similar speed? im not a power user by any means but i like hill climb racing and my nephew likes goat simulator. how would they act on a mediatek? ive also heard about the oukitel k10000 but that thing is huge and doubt there will be any development for it.
> So i guess I'm looking for suggestions of what you guys recommend for my wants. thanks guys. love this place and i would be lost with out it.

Click to collapse



One of the best devices for battery life is the moto x play and its pretty close to vanilla android.

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 PM ----------




s6freak said:


> I've never said anything different as a matter of fact I've admitted being an unashamedly unabashed Sammy Fanboy as far as my fetishes go I do believe that isn't any of your business.
> I owned a OPO for quite some time and I feel the build quality is superior to the 6p except for the LCD screen.
> I also own the OPX and that's a killer device especially for how cheap it is.
> I don't like HTC or LG devices and that's all up to me.
> ...

Click to collapse





I like my 6P but admittedly use my note 5 more, I do wish it had the 128gb storage the 6P does though.

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dzold (Feb 13, 2016)

im looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp

price   about 100-200 $


----------



## barondebxl (Feb 13, 2016)

S7


----------



## paolo2331 (Feb 13, 2016)

dzold said:


> im looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp
> 
> price   about 100-200 $

Click to collapse



Galaxy S2


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 13, 2016)

dzold said:


> im looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp
> 
> price   about 100-200 $

Click to collapse



xiaomi mi4,zte nubia z9 mini,letv le 1s,xiaomi redmi note 3,huawei honor 5x etc....u have many choices....

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 13, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I like the opo so far, the software seems great. I don't think I will ever be able to replace the m8 with it though. I'll admit I'm an HTC fanboy. Still have my 2010 HTC desire on the dash of my car as my speedometer and dash cam and backup phone. It's build quality is why it's still working after 5 years like my Nokia 3310 was. The m8 feels like it will be the same. Not much chance of that with most Samsung's IMO.

Click to collapse



Nah my son just had his Galaxy S2 die after many years use. 
Anyone's phone can tank no one phone is perfect.
The OPO should last a good long time that things a beast probably the best made phone I've had.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 13, 2016)

dzold said:


> im looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp
> 
> price   about 100-200 $

Click to collapse



Moto G 2015, Zenfone 2, honor 5x, Life One X. You have tons of options in that price range.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 13, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> xiaomi mi4,zte nubia z9 mini,letv le 1s,xiaomi redmi note 3,huawei honor 5x etc....u have many choices....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chinese junk sry


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 13, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Chinese junk sry

Click to collapse



That is a very very negative statement that lacks any foundation of fact.

I will not get into a debate as its simply not worth time & effort...

But please engage something in that head of yours...

Chinese Junk....Bold Statement when most of our technology is either sourced and or built there...amongst many many other things...under a brutal government who cares not one bit about the working conditions...

So please be grateful and a bit more respectful... Or you can continue to be well of that mindset...whatever...


----------



## Casosko (Feb 14, 2016)

*Decent android under $250*

Hello everyone, I have recently gave my cyber shot point shoot to my friend because I want to buy a DSLR.

I currently use cricket and my current phone is the BLU life one which sometimes crashes and leaves me stranded as I use it as a GPS ( I guess it's too much for the 1 GB of ram ) . Before that I had a moto X but that broke. 

I would like to ask you if there is an android phone with a decent camera under $250. I just want nice pictures for when I go for a night out and maybe take a few landscape shots.

I would like 4G LTE and 5 to 5.5 inch display for readability. 

I would like to read some of your suggestions.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## force70 (Feb 14, 2016)

Casosko said:


> Hello everyone, I have recently gave my cyber shot point shoot to my friend because I want to buy a DSLR.
> 
> I currently use cricket and my current phone is the BLU life one which sometimes crashes and leaves me stranded as I use it as a GPS ( I guess it's too much for the 1 GB of ram ) . Before that I had a moto X but that broke.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G2 comes to mind first, galaxy S4 also maybe. Not sure if you can get an S5 for under 250 but it has a really good camera

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 14, 2016)

Casosko said:


> Hello everyone, I have recently gave my cyber shot point shoot to my friend because I want to buy a DSLR.
> 
> I currently use cricket and my current phone is the BLU life one which sometimes crashes and leaves me stranded as I use it as a GPS ( I guess it's too much for the 1 GB of ram ) . Before that I had a moto X but that broke.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You got many choices here such as the OnePlus One, OnePlus X, Zenfone 2, and LG G3 (it is pretty comparable to a 5.5 inch phone due to thinner bezels)

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------




force70 said:


> LG G2 comes to mind first, galaxy S4 also maybe. Not sure if you can get an S5 for under 250 but it has a really good camera
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



The S5 from what I seen can be found for under $250 new, but the average price is around $280.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## myawan (Feb 14, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> You got many choices here such as the OnePlus One, OnePlus X, Zenfone 2, and LG G3 (it is pretty comparable to a 5.5 inch phone due to thinner bezels)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4/S5 take grainy pics in low light otherwise they are good.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 14, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Chinese junk sry

Click to collapse



i dont want to flood the thread and will stay silent...
but what u said is not correct...is it??

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Yary12 (Feb 14, 2016)

jump454 said:


> I'll try not make this a long drawn out post. I'm not even sure this is the correct forum but feel free to move if you feel a different one will be more helpful. I'm basically looking for the phone with the largest battery or best battery life that also actually is able to run cyanogenmod or I'd really prefer vanilla android.
> I currently have an s6 and i hate it mostly the battery life cause it sucks. but it also has very limited development because of the exynos processor and knox. my lease is up in April and plan to leave sprint to go back to att or mvno that uses their towers.
> I really like the s6 active because of the bigger battery, but its still an exynos processor and also has knox so ill run into the same problem. i don't mind touchwiz but i just feel it lags the phone very badly even debloated on my current s6. i was also thinking maybe a blu studio energy 2 but i cant seem to find any roms for it. i did find a root thread on it so that's at least a start. how are the mediatek processor compared to a snapdragon of similar speed? im not a power user by any means but i like hill climb racing and my nephew likes goat simulator. how would they act on a mediatek? ive also heard about the oukitel k10000 but that thing is huge and doubt there will be any development for it.
> So i guess I'm looking for suggestions of what you guys recommend for my wants. thanks guys. love this place and i would be lost with out it.

Click to collapse



If Chinese is ok, you can give a try to ZUK Z1. Impressive battery and clean stock cyanogen.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 14, 2016)

@Duncan1982 I am must saying that  Chinese phones are not durable, most of them has bloatware, no ROM support, stock ROM is laggy as hell and when you look specs it has to be killing flagships... but they don't. Also Chinese phones comes with poor mediatek soc which gets random problems. It is just not worth spending on these phones. I would better spend a little bit more for a phone from more popular brands like Samsung, lg, Motorola (now lenovo),  Huawei (Chinese but top 3 brand), Sony. These are trusted companies and never offers sh*t.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 14, 2016)

Casosko said:


> Hello everyone, I have recently gave my cyber shot point shoot to my friend because I want to buy a DSLR.
> 
> I currently use cricket and my current phone is the BLU life one which sometimes crashes and leaves me stranded as I use it as a GPS ( I guess it's too much for the 1 GB of ram ) . Before that I had a moto X but that broke.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I paid $220 Canadian for my One plus one, a couple others were $250. I got it a week ago and so far see no reason not to recommend it. I had a g2 and it worked good but it's got to be the most delicate phone I've ever owned. There are things I like better about my HTC one m8 but it's still more expensive. For the $220 I paid I can't think of anything else I would rather have gotten than the opo.


----------



## force70 (Feb 14, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> @Duncan1982 I am must saying that  Chinese phones are not durable, most of them has bloatware, no ROM support, stock ROM is laggy as hell and when you look specs it has to be killing flagships... but they don't. Also Chinese phones comes with poor mediatek soc which gets random problems. It is just not worth spending on these phones. I would better spend a little bit more for a phone from more popular brands like Samsung, lg, Motorola (now lenovo),  Huawei (Chinese but top 3 brand), Sony. These are trusted companies and never offers sh*t.

Click to collapse



Umm yeah because every chinese device has a meditek lol.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 14, 2016)

force70 said:


> Umm yeah because every chinese device has a meditek lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



not every...
consider oneplus,xiaomi,meizu,letv.etc...
u should think before u type...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 14, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> not every...
> consider oneplus,xiaomi,meizu,letv.etc...
> u should think before u type...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 duhhh.

Yes thats what i was saying, the other poster said chinese have mediatek...i was rebutting his post with a sarcastic remark indicating that of course not all chinese devices have a mediatek installed.

The rolling eyes didnt make that plainly obvious?

Perhaps you should read, then think about what you read  before you type. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## SirVer (Feb 14, 2016)

Cyanandroid said:


> not every...
> consider oneplus,xiaomi,meizu,letv.etc...
> u should think before u type...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SarcasmMode

EDIT: Damn, ninja'd. [emoji28] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 14, 2016)

SirVer said:


> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/SarcasmMode
> 
> EDIT: Damn, ninja'd. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol....classic.

Yup some people. ...

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Casosko (Feb 14, 2016)

You got many choices here such as the OnePlus One, OnePlus X, Zenfone 2, and LG G3 (it is pretty comparable to a 5.5 inch phone due to thinner bezels)

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 PM ----------

I like the zenfone 2 but I would prefer the capacitive buttons to be lit. I like the laser variant due to the removable battery. I briefly had the LG G3, amazing phone for the price but couldn't get the LTE to work properly. Also just about every budget phone seems to be from a Chinese manufacturer ( even though almost all phone are made there ). I read the honor 5x takes a while to charge. What whole happen if I took the charger from Samsung with the lighting bolt on it and used that? Also the choices seem to be kinda limited. As it seems there is the moto G 3rd Gen, zenfone, one plus x and idol 3.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 14, 2016)

A comparison between the oneplus one and m8, my biggest   issue with the opo is the touchscreen sensitivity is way lower than the m8 which is probably the most sensitive touchscreen out there. It's not horrible but I'm constantly not hitting the button I meant to because it didn't send my finger brushing the glass lightly, and text messaging is harder as I'm always making errors on the opo. The opo on stock software does feel slightly faster than the m8 on a custom rom. 3gb ram and higher clocked cpu probably being the reason. I won't be getting rid of the m8 because I have 160gb storage in it which can really come in handy.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 14, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> @Duncan1982 I am must saying that  Chinese phones are not durable, most of them has bloatware, no ROM support, stock ROM is laggy as hell and when you look specs it has to be killing flagships... but they don't. Also Chinese phones comes with poor mediatek soc which gets random problems. It is just not worth spending on these phones. I would better spend a little bit more for a phone from more popular brands like Samsung, lg, Motorola (now lenovo),  Huawei (Chinese but top 3 brand), Sony. These are trusted companies and never offers sh*t.

Click to collapse



All the brands you listed (especially Huawei) have offered pretty garbage phones lol. I'm suprised you didn't include Meizu, OnePlus, or Xiaomi in this list as they are the top 3 Chinese brands currently. 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 14, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> All the brands you listed (especially Huawei) have offered pretty garbage phones lol. I'm suprised you didn't include Meizu, OnePlus, or Xiaomi in this list as they are the top 3 Chinese brands currently.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I wasn't talking about top Chinese phone brands. I was talking about top world phone brands. Huawei does not offer too big **** like other Chinese companies do. You must be an I***t saying "all brands you listed (samsung, Sony and etc.) have offered pretty garbage phones" If you say so then Chinese brands have offered terrible phones that you pay 200$ for it and it does not even turn off and u can use it just as a brick.

Stop trolling here.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 14, 2016)

Casosko said:


> You got many choices here such as the OnePlus One, OnePlus X, Zenfone 2, and LG G3 (it is pretty comparable to a 5.5 inch phone due to thinner bezels)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those where just off the top of my head. I believe the Moto G 3rd gen doesn't have great low light performance. I'm not sure what would happen if you did that. 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 15, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I wasn't talking about top Chinese phone brands. I was talking about top world phone brands. Huawei does not offer too big **** like other Chinese companies do. You must be an I***t saying "all brands you listed (samsung, Sony and etc.) have offered pretty garbage phones" If you say so then Chinese brands have offered terrible phones that you pay 200$ for it and it does not even turn off and u can use it just as a brick.
> 
> Stop trolling here.

Click to collapse



You should take your own advice lol. First, I don't think you realize that you just proved my point once you said that, "Huawei does not offer too big **** like other Chinese companies do". My point never was about the *amount of trash phones being offered by a particular company*. My point is that ALL companies at some point or another have offered some pretty terrible phones. Furthermore, this comment contradicts what you said previously,  "Samsung, lg, Motorola (now lenovo), Huawei (Chinese but top 3 brand), Sony. These are trusted companies and *never offers sh*t.*".  The comment I quoted in the previous sentence also contradicts the post you wrote here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65301290&postcount=15777. Did you not see him mention the Huawei Honor 5X? Regardless, saying that the companies in your list never offers crap phones isn't true in the slightest. 

Lastly, your statement of, "If you say so then Chinese brands have offered terrible phones that you pay 200$ for it and it does not even turn off and u can use it just as a brick." was implied in the point I was making. I was just mentioning that there are good Chinese brands like Meizu, OnePlus, and Xiaomi because you said "Chinese junk sry". 

I will no longer participate in debating this, as it just going to end up derailing the original purpose of this thread. You have yourself a good day or evening.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 15, 2016)

LOL

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi,I want a windows phone for me.The only thing is that it has to be around 4-4.5 inch screen size but i want other specs to be pushed higher.General budget limit would be 15000-19000 INR.I am so confused looking at lumias that are nearly identical!

Also i dont want any chinese or cheap brands and certainly on omnias ,please suggest some from companies like micro$oft or htc.Thanks in advance.

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Casosko (Feb 15, 2016)

As I understand that's $220 to $290. Lumia's are not that small around that price range. Could get the lumia icon though.


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Feb 15, 2016)

Casosko said:


> As I understand that's $220 to $290. Lumia's are not that small around that price range. Could get the lumia icon though.

Click to collapse



Okay i understood.Thanks

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Do you think that Xiaomi will release an international version of the Mi5 because for the first time they are presenting a phone at the international MWC!


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Do you think that Xiaomi will release an international version of the Mi5 because for the first time they are presenting a phone at the international MWC!

Click to collapse



Would be great and if rumours are true of a Ubuntu variant then I'm in...


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Would be great and if rumours are true of a Ubuntu variant then I'm in...

Click to collapse



Why a Ubuntu variant? For what do you need that?


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Why a Ubuntu variant? For what do you need that?

Click to collapse



Because Ubuntu is one of my favorite operating systems


----------



## Gravemind2015 (Feb 15, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Because Ubuntu is one of my favorite operating systems

Click to collapse



Mine too bro,if it is released then its definitely gonna by my new device!

Broadcasted from Zeta Reticuli


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Because Ubuntu is one of my favorite operating systems

Click to collapse



But what do you do with a Ubuntu device?


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> But what do you do with a Ubuntu device?

Click to collapse



Use it lol


----------



## SirVer (Feb 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> But what do you do with a Ubuntu device?

Click to collapse



The more appropriate question would be: "what CAN'T you do with an Ubuntu device?" [emoji57] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 15, 2016)

Sorry dude i will explain Ubuntu is a brilliant operating system as is Fedora (Linux) which i really like. I am to date willing it onto a great smartphone.... Why because i believe it will be great....if they can optimise it in the right way, it has been done but never a serious attempt and that's a shame...

I believe it can provide a great user experience if they can implement it in the right way....


----------



## sultan1419 (Feb 15, 2016)

For which phone should I go Asus Zenfone 2 or Oneplus 2? Me a bit confused.


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm considering the:

Note 5
MXPE
Nexus 6p
Turbo 2

In that order. I'm on Verizon. I'm also looking to sell my 6plus and can expect to get around $500 for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 15, 2016)

sultan1419 said:


> For which phone should I go Asus Zenfone 2 or Oneplus 2? Me a bit confused.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 2 is the winner of that particular matchup, I think, but it does have heating issues; you'd have to decide for yourself if that's a problem.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mesologgi (Feb 15, 2016)

sultan1419 said:


> For which phone should I go Asus Zenfone 2 or Oneplus 2? Me a bit confused.

Click to collapse




My brother has a Zenfone 2 z551ml with the 4 gigs of ram. The phone has a lot of chinese bloatware which you have to remove them by yourself. The screen is mediocre at best. Lots of jittering when scrolling. Camera is ok for the price.  Battery is mediocre to good. Build quality not very good after 6 months.   

I advice to stay away from that phone. It was good 1 year ago at that price point but now you can have better phones like OPO 2 you mentioned.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 15, 2016)

mesologgi said:


> My brother has a Zenfone 2 z551ml with the 4 gigs of ram. The phone has a lot of chinese bloatware which you have to remove them by yourself. The screen is mediocre at best. Lots of jittering when scrolling. Camera is ok for the price.  Battery is mediocre to good. Build quality not very good after 6 months.
> 
> I advice to stay away from that phone. It was good 1 year ago at that price point but now you can have better phones like OPO 2 you mentioned.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I would only suggest getting the ZF2 if a person is getting the $199 or $229 version. I find the screen to be decent, however, my sisters doesn't suffer from any screen jitter. Agree with the battery. This phone is dying to get a much need marshallow up date too.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:38 PM ----------




Juice3250 said:


> I'm considering the:
> 
> Note 5
> MXPE
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P- has the purest experience and best custom ROM support.
Note 5- has the best display, camera, and performance
Moto X Pure Edition- has the best hardware customization, also has a pure experience and great custom rom support
Moto X Play- has best battery life

or a pure experience that has good custom support

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 15, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Yeah, I would only suggest getting the ZF2 if a person is getting the $199 or $229 version. I find the screen to be decent, however, my sisters doesn't suffer from any screen jitter. Agree with the battery. This phone is dying to get a much need marshallow up date too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm aware of all of these phones strengths, I'm just having trouble deciding. The MXPE will save me the most money so naturally it's my top choice. But my fear with a pure android phone, I'll get bored with it and revert back to flashing custom roms to try and get some of the features of the Note. The Note 5 is the closest in value and performance as my 6 plus. Nothing can beat the camera software on it either. Maybe except the V10, but that phone is too big. 

I try to think of one downside to the Note 5 compared to all the others, and I can't come up with one. But I also know what to expect, having already tried one out. 

The 6p seems a little too big and too close in size as the 6 plus being uncomfortable to sit down with it in my front pocket. Having a phone with a big screen is both a blessing and a curse. I do prefer 5.5"-5.7". 

If I can't find a Note 5 64gb for around $450-$475, then I'll just settle on the MXPE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2016)

Juice3250 said:


> I'm considering the:
> 
> Note 5
> MXPE
> ...

Click to collapse



Since your stuck on verizon id go with whichever one has a bootloader which can be unlocked which is probably only the nexus.  

I have a note 5 and a 6P and love both devices but if the bootloader was locked on my note 5 (which yours will be) id drop it in a heartbeat and it would be nexus all the way.

With a locked BL you pretty much have an expensive paperweight 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 15, 2016)

force70 said:


> Since your stuck on verizon id go with whichever one has a bootloader which can be unlocked which is probably only the nexus.
> 
> I have a note 5 and a 6P and love both devices but if the bootloader was locked on my note 5 (which yours will be) id drop it in a heartbeat and it would be nexus all the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I appreciate your opinion, but I really have no desire to flash custom roms anymore. At most I'd root and run xposed. 

I will probably sit down and write out a list of each device's pros and cons based on what's important to me, as we all use our phones differently and some things are more important to us at different times in our lives. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Duncan1982 said:


> Sorry dude i will explain Ubuntu is a brilliant operating system as is Fedora (Linux) which i really like. I am to date willing it onto a great smartphone.... Why because i believe it will be great....if they can optimise it in the right way, it has been done but never a serious attempt and that's a shame...
> 
> I believe it can provide a great user experience if they can implement it in the right way....

Click to collapse



I know Ubuntu because I had it for some time on my Virtual Machine on my Computer and I used it to build ROMs...but I use my phone to install apps like WhatsApp/Twitter/YouTube or some games, can you install this too on Ubuntu?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 15, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Yeah, I would only suggest getting the ZF2 if a person is getting the $199 or $229 version. I find the screen to be decent, however, my sisters doesn't suffer from any screen jitter. Agree with the battery. This phone is dying to get a much need marshallow up date too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X pure edition best hardware ? I have to disagree.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 15, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Moto X pure edition best hardware ? I have to disagree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Hardware customization-Moto Maker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 15, 2016)

Juice3250 said:


> I appreciate your opinion, but I really have no desire to flash custom roms anymore. At most I'd root and run xposed.
> 
> I will probably sit down and write out a list of each device's pros and cons based on what's important to me, as we all use our phones differently and some things are more important to us at different times in our lives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries man, we all use our devices differently.

I automatically just assume if your here and have been here awhile like yourself then development is important to you lol.

Either way the 6P is a fantastic device, I am very pleased with mine. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 15, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> You should take your own advice lol. First, I don't think you realize that you just proved my point once you said that, "Huawei does not offer too big **** like other Chinese companies do". My point never was about the *amount of trash phones being offered by a particular company*. My point is that ALL companies at some point or another have offered some pretty terrible phones. Furthermore, this comment contradicts what you said previously,  "Samsung, lg, Motorola (now lenovo), Huawei (Chinese but top 3 brand), Sony. These are trusted companies and *never offers sh*t.*".  The comment I quoted in the previous sentence also contradicts the post you wrote here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=65301290&postcount=15777. Did you not see him mention the Huawei Honor 5X? Regardless, saying that the companies in your list never offers crap phones isn't true in the slightest.
> 
> Lastly, your statement of, "If you say so then Chinese brands have offered terrible phones that you pay 200$ for it and it does not even turn off and u can use it just as a brick." was implied in the point I was making. I was just mentioning that there are good Chinese brands like Meizu, OnePlus, and Xiaomi because you said "Chinese junk sry".
> 
> I will no longer participate in debating this, as it just going to end up derailing the original purpose of this thread. You have yourself a good day or evening.

Click to collapse



You said like *all "top" companies offers bigger sh*t than Chinese* which is totally incorrect. Sure some companies *does mistakes* like every company do. But I am talking about quality to price ratio, which top companies has the best. You probably dont see a difference between power and quality ratio. Specs on paper does not mean everything. My top mentioned companies * does not offer ***** just compared to Chinese phones, get it? I noticed only after that he mentioned huawei honor 5x. * sorry I read too fast and he mentioned few Chinese phones which immediately made me think all his mentioned phones are cheap, worst quality, unpopular, bloatwared phones.*

Never heard meizu and xiaomi being good companies, these are probably the *the top in China* including oneplus . OnePlus is a decent company for good custom rom support. Its a phone for developers going under nexuses.

I see no point saying you expanded version of my opinion. Not worth saying anything more if you think top Chinese > top world companies. If you think vica versa or its 50/50. Then why more discussing? that's what Im saying? have a good day.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

Juice3250 said:


> I appreciate your opinion, but I really have no desire to flash custom roms anymore. At most I'd root and run xposed.
> 
> I will probably sit down and write out a list of each device's pros and cons based on what's important to me, as we all use our phones differently and some things are more important to us at different times in our lives.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that's the case then I think the Note 5 is the best option. Does the Note 5 have root already? The only cons I could think of was not being able to flash ROMs because of the exynos chipset, and no SD card (which isn't that important to many people anyway).

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## VenomMOD (Feb 16, 2016)

Mines would be whatever I find in a store that sells phones to start developing software and messing around with things.

-Sent by a unicorn running AOSP.


----------



## BackCheck (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm hoping someone here can help me. I'm stuck on Verizon for the moment and my current phone is a rooted Note 3 but I fear the thing is on it's last leg.

My only 2 requirements are root/Xposed and a video recorder capable of 1080p60fps. The Nexus 6p and Moto X Style both failed the latter. I would like an unlocked bootloader and the ability to run Cynaogenmod 12.1/13, 3gb ram, 5.5+ inch screen but can live without pretty much everything except the root and camera.

Any advice is greatly appreciated, I'm pretty much pulling my hair out here. I may be able to move to Sprint soon which looks like I might have a lot more options but that's not definite either.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 16, 2016)

BackCheck said:


> I'm hoping someone here can help me. I'm stuck on Verizon for the moment and my current phone is a rooted Note 3 but I fear the thing is on it's last leg.
> 
> My only 2 requirements are root/Xposed and a video recorder capable of 1080p60fps. The Nexus 6p and Moto X Style both failed the latter. I would like an unlocked bootloader and the ability to run Cynaogenmod 12.1/13, 3gb ram, 5.5+ inch screen but can live without pretty much everything except the root and camera.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated, I'm pretty much pulling my hair out here. I may be able to move to Sprint soon which looks like I might have a lot more options but that's not definite either.

Click to collapse



Well about 99% of phones these days are rootable. I am highly suggest you waiting February 21 for Mobile World Congress. A lot phones will be released like galaxy s7 and lg g5. Just offering not to buy any phone yet. After MWC phone prices will drop a little bit. But worth waiting for new flagships maybe you will find something good in it.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> You said like *all "top" companies offers bigger sh*t than Chinese* which is totally incorrect. Sure some companies *does mistakes* like every company do. But I am talking about quality to price ratio, which top companies has the best. You probably dont see a difference between power and quality ratio. Specs on paper does not mean everything. My top mentioned companies * does not offer ***** just compared to Chinese phones, get it? I noticed only after that he mentioned huawei honor 5x. * sorry I read too fast and he mentioned few Chinese phones which immediately made me think all his mentioned phones are cheap, worst quality, unpopular, bloatwared phones.*
> 
> Never heard meizu and xiaomi being good companies, these are probably the *the top in China* including oneplus . OnePlus is a decent company for good custom rom support. Its a phone for developers going under nexuses.
> 
> I see no point saying you expanded version of my opinion. Not worth saying anything more if you think top Chinese > top world companies. If you think vica versa or its 50/50. Then why more discussing? that's what Im saying? have a good day.

Click to collapse



I think you read my first comment too fast as well because that's not what I wrote lol. Thanks for the clarification though.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 16, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> I think you read my first comment too fast as well because that's not what I wrote lol. Thanks for the clarification though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope, I didn't. Not sure if missing few features means "pretty garbage phones". Haven't heard any of your facts *why garbage*. Because I was talking about quality, which current top brands offers good quality.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Nope, I didn't. Not sure if missing few features means "pretty garbage phones". Haven't heard any of your facts *why garbage*. Because I was talking about quality, which current top brands offers good quality.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65327849 

Please read what I what wrote again and compare it what you said I wrote lol. By garbage phones I meant by overall quality too, but by some of their individual phones not all. You clarified your response so I get what you meant by it.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey all, I don't do well with intros and stuff, so I'll just get to it; currently using SGS3(i747/d2att) and am looking for something a little more reliable. Don't get me wrong, this phone works fine, but the battery is crap, and even that extreme battery life guide doesn't help me get much more than a few extra hours...so I'm in the market for a new phone. Currently looking at the Nexus 5, though I'm not sure about camera comparison between SGS3 and Nexus 5, and it does worry me a tad, along with hearing that the 5 has horrible battery life as well. Also considering the Honor 5x as $200 is my budget, so its almost perfect, aside from not knowing much more than the hype and the fact that its just a GX8 for cheaper. XDA support is a must, and I'd love for custom ROM capabilities. So, rundown, I'd like a $200 phone, preferably better performance and/or battery than my SGS3, if possible a better or equivalent camera, and ability to flash CM or any of these other lovely CM-based ROMs out there. Any suggestions? Am I too picky? Lol


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

Mydnytefantasy89 said:


> Hey all, I don't do well with intros and stuff, so I'll just get to it; currently using SGS3(i747/d2att) and am looking for something a little more reliable. Don't get me wrong, this phone works fine, but the battery is crap, and even that extreme battery life guide doesn't help me get much more than a few extra hours...so I'm in the market for a new phone. Currently looking at the Nexus 5, though I'm not sure about camera comparison between SGS3 and Nexus 5, and it does worry me a tad, along with hearing that the 5 has horrible battery life as well. Also considering the Honor 5x as $200 is my budget, so its almost perfect, aside from not knowing much more than the hype and the fact that its just a GX8 for cheaper. XDA support is a must, and I'd love for custom ROM capabilities. So, rundown, I'd like a $200 phone, preferably better performance and/or battery than my SGS3, if possible a better or equivalent camera, and ability to flash CM or any of these other lovely CM-based ROMs out there. Any suggestions? Am I too picky? Lol

Click to collapse



Can't go wrong with either a used OnePlusOne or new OnePlusX I've owned the OPO and for the money you won't find a tougher built device with excellent specs and tons of Rom support.
OPX is a smaller version but has the Amoled screen dual sim capability and ex sd card slot.
$259 brand new shipped I have it and switch between my S6Edge Plus and it. 
It's a killer device with growing development support.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Can't go wrong with either a used OnePlusOne or new OnePlusX I've owned the OPO and for the money you won't find a tougher built device with excellent specs and tons of Rom support.
> OPX is a smaller version but has the Amoled screen dual sim capability and ex sd card slot.
> $259 brand new shipped I have it and switch between my S6Edge Plus and it.
> It's a killer device with growing development support.
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, that's one I was considering too. A side question: What's the preferred screen type by the general public? I've only ever messed with AMOLED, so I've never personally seen the upsides/downsides to either, I just know that AMOLED has deeper blacks lol

Edit: also, thank you for the quick response!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

Mydnytefantasy89 said:


> Awesome, that's one I was considering too. A side question: What's the preferred screen type by the general public? I've only ever messed with AMOLED, so I've never personally seen the upsides/downsides to either, I just know that AMOLED has deeper blacks lol
> 
> Edit: also, thank you for the quick response!

Click to collapse



The OPO has the LCD screen and actually it's very functional and I really had no complaints with it.
The Amoled does have a more dynamic look with deeper black.
Just personal preference is guess. 
In the OPO threads there's a guy that posted a photo of when threw his OPO into the wall during a "difference of opinion" with his wife device has zero damage. 
I had the 64g Sandstone black and the device felt fantastic in the hand.
OPX is smaller and has a sleeker feel

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> The OPO has the LCD screen and actually it's very functional and I really had no complaints with it.
> The Amoled does have a more dynamic look with deeper black.
> Just personal preference is guess.
> In the OPO threads there's a guy that posted a photo of when threw his OPO into the wall during a "difference of opinion" with his wife device has zero damage.
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn. Sounds like a solid phone, I'll provly go with that, considering my clumsy self. I remember my friend doing that with his RAZR(the flip one, not the android...this was quite a while ago lol)and it hit the corner of his shelf, which acted like a knife and stuck into the screen, leaving his phone literally hanging there from his shelf. I've always taken that to heart as to remember Motorola's build quality lol I'm sure that's changed since then though.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

Mydnytefantasy89 said:


> Awesome, that's one I was considering too. A side question: What's the preferred screen type by the general public? I've only ever messed with AMOLED, so I've never personally seen the upsides/downsides to either, I just know that AMOLED has deeper blacks lol
> 
> Edit: also, thank you for the quick response!

Click to collapse



From what I've seen most people prefer AMOLED over IPS. However, as s6freak it's a personal preference. You can get a new S5 for around $280 or used for $180. That device has good support and nice battery life.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 16, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> From what I've seen most people prefer AMOLED over IPS. However, as s6freak it's a personal preference. You can get a new S5 for around $280 or used for $180. That device has good support and nice battery life.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The S5 with LP update is a piece of "garbage" trust me , bad battery life , some random reboots from time to time , lags , freezes..It's a mess.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The S5 with LP update is a piece of "garbage" trust me , bad battery life , some random reboots from time to time , lags , freezes..It's a mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If you're ATT the update on the S5 made it unrootable my wife has it

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 16, 2016)

https://twitter.com/xiaomi/status/699619146523250690
Looks like the Mi5 will be very thin and this means probably a little battery with bad battery live  Nobody needs thin devices if they have bad battery live, why does Xiaomi do this for us? (


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> If you're ATT the update on the S5 made it unrootable my wife has it
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C

Click to collapse



No i have the G900F , i flashed Temasek ROM and it gave a new life to my S5. I miss the fingerprint and great camera to be honest but it's worth , the phone is ×3 more faster and with marshmallow. ( No bugs )

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> No i have the G900F , i flashed Temasek ROM and it gave a new life to my S5. I miss the fingerprint and great camera to be honest but it's worth , the phone is ×3 more faster and with marshmallow. ( No bugs )
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



My bad quoted you instead of the other member
I'm all for international devices if one can buy it outright. I'm ATT and bought international S6Edge Plus and this device ROCKS

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The S5 with LP update is a piece of "garbage" trust me , bad battery life , some random reboots from time to time , lags , freezes..It's a mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol. That is terrible. If he installs a custom ROM will that help?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lol you guys are great, thanks for all the help. And I've already ruled out Samsung in general as their unlocked devices are expensive as hell and harder to find, and being on att, I know their bootloaders are all locked and all that mess. I'd just rather go with unlocked, easier "plug and play" action.


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 16, 2016)

What do you think about buying on eBay compared to swappa?

It seems there are more available on eBay than swappa and for cheaper. I just have to make sure that the phone has a clean esn. 

I'm currently looking at either a V10 or 6p. I went and held a V10 in a store and it is the same exact size as my iPhone 6 Plus. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 16, 2016)

Mydnytefantasy89 said:


> Awesome, that's one I was considering too. A side question: What's the preferred screen type by the general public? I've only ever messed with AMOLED, so I've never personally seen the upsides/downsides to either, I just know that AMOLED has deeper blacks lol
> 
> Edit: also, thank you for the quick response!

Click to collapse



Amoled:
+Deep blacks, black color does not light pixels.
+Does not require a lot of battery.
+View angles are very good.

- Time by time amoled screens gets burnins, nav bar and status bar gets burnt and when looking clear image, you will see burned pixels easily.
- If you light screen with lighter, amoled pixels turns in white and does not recover.
- Not that bright as LCD
- Whites does not show like whites, it has different colour tints (probably can be fixed with display color calibration apps)

LCD:
+Very accurate colors.
+Very bright in sunlight
+Good deep whites.
+When you burn screen with lighter, pixels turns into black. After stopping burning, pixels slowly recovers back and does not leave a sign of burn.

- View angles are not that good.
- Black color displayed pushes pixels anyways. (Pixels will work even if it shows black)
- Requires more battery.

This is probably all I know about these display differece. Don't forget that there are Amoled and Super Amoled displays, but by they namings, you really understand the difference.

---------- Post added 17th February 2016 at 12:00 AM ---------- Previous post was 16th February 2016 at 11:54 PM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> The S5 with LP update is a piece of "garbage" trust me , bad battery life , some random reboots from time to time , lags , freezes..It's a mess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



If we, people, are here in XDA you should stop complaining about Samsung touchwizz on rootable & "custom ROM'able" phone. All smart people who faces problems with touchwizz stops everything by flashing custom, pure android. I still have galaxy ace 2 phone and its final version from Samsung is JB 4.1.2 . Terrible, right? but old device. And no, I am not sitting now with that old ROM . Instead, I am using 6.0 custom ROM and works very good as for old device. Kitkat>Marshmallow>Lollipop. This is how it is for my device. KitKat works the best for my phone. So just flash custom ROM, it is totally worth it.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Amoled:
> +Deep blacks, black color does not light pixels.
> +Does not require a lot of battery.
> +View angles are very good.
> ...

Click to collapse



I prefer Touchwiz I don't like CM 12 or CM 13 and all the constant bugs that continually need fixing. 


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I prefer Touchwiz I don't like CM 12 or CM 13 and all the constant bugs that continually need fixing.
> 
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C

Click to collapse



Because it means * developing *. I can't believe that you said you prefer touchwiz lol. Nobody seen saying that. Touchwiz is stable but is heavy and not that fast as it could. CM is just based on pure stock android while touchwizz looks like other custom OS haha. Sure cm has some bugs. But you will not flash any cm ROM that will make phone unstable. It might have freezes/reboots. If you face that, post in forum or in developer PM and wait for answers . First thing I do before flashing ROM, I check date when it was last updated. Newier = better always.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 16, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Because it means * developing *. I can't believe that you said you prefer touchwiz lol. Nobody seen saying that. Touchwiz is stable but is heavy and not that fast as it could. CM is just based on pure stock android while touchwizz looks like other custom OS haha. Sure cm has some bugs. But you will not flash any cm ROM that will make phone unstable. It might have freezes/reboots. If you face that, post in forum or in developer PM and wait for answers . First thing I do before flashing ROM, I check date when it was last updated. Newier = better always.

Click to collapse



I've been around XDA quite some time I prefer what I prefer and I'm not alone. I want my device to work and not have to worry about the camera not working properly or GPS dropping constantly. 
I KNOW it's a development site
I've done my share of flashing AOSP and AOKP roms on various devices I've owned.
I've also been chief tester and tech support for a couple well known devs on their projects  and helped troubleshoot as chief tester for  several theme projects. 
I've helped literally thousands of members on many threads. 
I'm not saying any of that to pat myself on the back I'm just saying I have my reasons for my preferences. 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I've been around XDA quite some time I prefer what I prefer and I'm not alone. I want my device to work and not have to worry about the camera not working properly or GPS dropping constantly.
> I KNOW it's a development site
> I've done my share of flashing AOSP and AOKP roms on various devices I've owned.
> I've also been chief tester and tech support for a couple well known devs on their projects  and helped troubleshoot as chief tester for  several theme projects.
> ...

Click to collapse




I'm with you on this one. I, too just want a phone that works relatively bug free. Also I'm tired of chasing speed and battery life numbers. Is my phone comfortable to hold, does it look good, does it launch my apps quickly, and does it take good pictures and videos that I can be proud to keep and look back on in 10 years?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 16, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I prefer Touchwiz I don't like CM 12 or CM 13 and all the constant bugs that continually need fixing.
> 
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C

Click to collapse



I see what you mean. Plus I believe are specific things that touchwiz does that CM 12 and CM 13 don't do.  

Edit: Forgot to say I really only want root for custom kernels and to use some root only apps like Viper4Android.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:42 PM ----------




IAmLucky said:


> Because it means * developing *. I can't believe that you said you prefer touchwiz lol. Nobody seen saying that. Touchwiz is stable but is heavy and not that fast as it could. CM is just based on pure stock android while touchwizz looks like other custom OS haha. Sure cm has some bugs. But you will not flash any cm ROM that will make phone unstable. It might have freezes/reboots. If you face that, post in forum or in developer PM and wait for answers . First thing I do before flashing ROM, I check date when it was last updated. Newier = better always.

Click to collapse



I do that as well, but sometimes even the newest build has many problems.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 16, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Amoled:
> +Deep blacks, black color does not light pixels.
> +Does not require a lot of battery.
> +View angles are very good.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you missed my second post , i'm running a custom rom 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 16, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> I see what you mean. Plus I believe are specific things that touchwiz does that CM 12 and CM 13 don't do.

Click to collapse



This is exactly right. I'm kind of new to all this, but I feel like I do great research, especially when helpful people give me ideas I probably wouldn't have thought of. That said, I do know certain touchwiz features have been sought after from CM, and it all boils down to copyrights. Legally, CM can't touch Samsung's features or apps. They can write code to mimic the features, but porting them would be a breach of copyright laws. It's the same reason custom ROM developers can't include the Play Store or any other Google related apps; open source covers non-copyrighted code. Nowhere in the annual AOSP code release does it contain any lines of code pertaining to Google Play or it's services until they're installed as system apps, hence having to flash them after the ROM. Companies don't buy the operating systems for their phones, but they do have to buy the rights from Google for the Play Store and that functionality to be included in their operating systems out-of-box.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 17, 2016)

Mydnytefantasy89 said:


> This is exactly right. I'm kind of new to all this, but I feel like I do great research, especially when helpful people give me ideas I probably wouldn't have thought of. That said, I do know certain touchwiz features have been sought after from CM, and it all boils down to copyrights. Legally, CM can't touch Samsung's features or apps. They can write code to mimic the features, but porting them would be a breach of copyright laws. It's the same reason custom ROM developers can't include the Play Store or any other Google related apps; open source covers non-copyrighted code. Nowhere in the annual AOSP code release does it contain any lines of code pertaining to Google Play or it's services until they're installed as system apps, hence having to flash them after the ROM. Companies don't buy the operating systems for their phones, but they do have to buy the rights from Google for the Play Store and that functionality to be included in their operating systems out-of-box.

Click to collapse



Off topic but how do you say your the dnyte in your username lol? Also that makes perfect sense.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## myawan (Feb 17, 2016)

Guys please come back to topic......

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## superspletti (Feb 17, 2016)

BackCheck said:


> I'm hoping someone here can help me. I'm stuck on Verizon for the moment and my current phone is a rooted Note 3 but I fear the thing is on it's last leg.
> 
> My only 2 requirements are root/Xposed and a video recorder capable of 1080p60fps. The Nexus 6p and Moto X Style both failed the latter. I would like an unlocked bootloader and the ability to run Cynaogenmod 12.1/13, 3gb ram, 5.5+ inch screen but can live without pretty much everything except the root and camera.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated, I'm pretty much pulling my hair out here. I may be able to move to Sprint soon which looks like I might have a lot more options but that's not definite either.

Click to collapse



What about the Opo? I have one for over one year and I am very satisfied.  It is easy to root and you can play or record videos in 1080 with 60 fps. And it comes with cyanogen os 12.1. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 17, 2016)

superspletti said:


> What about the Opo? I have one for over one year and I am very satisfied.  It is easy to root and you can play or record videos in 1080 with 60 fps. And it comes with cyanogen os 12.1.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't use OPO with Verizon 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I think you missed my second post , i'm running a custom rom
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



well you didn't tried enough to find the right one ROM  . Such phone not having ROM with huge problems is kinda weird to hear. Even my old galaxy ace 2 has stable marshmallow ROM. It has some very small issues, but it will be fixed in next days.


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 17, 2016)

*suggestion for choosing a smartphone*

Hi guys, i urgently need to get a new phone and i would like to ask your advice. The only requirements that ask are:

- Support by the TWRP recovery (this is primary, imperative, essential !!!)
- Screen no more than 4.7 (or width in the range 64/67 mm)
- Notification light
- A price around 150 euro (also bit more or less it's ok)
- No Sony and/or MTK devices

Thanks to all :good:


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 17, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Hi guys, i urgently need to get a new phone and i would like to ask your advice. The only requirements that ask are:
> 
> - Support by the TWRP recovery (this is primary, imperative, essential !!!)
> - Screen no more than 4.7 (or width in the range 64/67 mm)
> ...

Click to collapse



Was going to suggest Z3 or Z5 compact until I saw no Sony lol. How about HTC One, Moto G LTE, Moto E 2nd generation (the one with the snapdragon 410), or Galaxy A3? Not sure about the pricing on these at the moment.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## paolo2331 (Feb 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Was going to suggest Z3 or Z5 compact until I saw no Sony lol. How about HTC One, Moto G LTE, Moto E 2nd generation (the one with the snapdragon 410), or Galaxy A3? Not sure about the pricing on these at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Z3/5 price around 150 euro? LOL


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey guys, been awhile sine i checked any updates on android phones at all, At the moment im rocking a Droid turbo on Verzion and honestly im digging it like i digged my moto x 2013, This thing is really not that bad, But i got screen burn in only a about four-five months into the phone which took my moto x 2013 At least a year before it got burn in's, im thinking about getting a nexus 5x, Would the 5x be an upgrade? im only looking for decent Performance, decent battery life and And clear display, Other smartphone carrirers have turned their flagships pretty ugly and the 5x or 6x are the only good looking devices in my opinion. The 5x is a year older than the droid turbo but are the specs different enough for the 5x to perform better than the turbo? in my opinion the 2k screen on the turbo destroys its performance and i get lags in the UI quite often, im missing my Moto x 2013! last question, Will the 5x get bad burn in problems like my moto x did?


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 17, 2016)

Trozzul said:


> Hey guys, been awhile sine i checked any updates on android phones at all, At the moment im rocking a Droid turbo on Verzion and honestly im digging it like i digged my moto x 2013, This thing is really not that bad, But i got screen burn in only a about four-five months into the phone which took my moto x 2013 At least a year before it got burn in's, im thinking about getting a nexus 5x, Would the 5x be an upgrade? im only looking for decent Performance, decent battery life and And clear display, Other smartphone carrirers have turned their flagships pretty ugly and the 5x or 6x are the only good looking devices in my opinion. The 5x is a year older than the droid turbo but are the specs different enough for the 5x to perform better than the turbo? in my opinion the 2k screen on the turbo destroys its performance and i get lags in the UI quite often, im missing my Moto x 2013! last question, Will the 5x get bad burn in problems like my moto x did?

Click to collapse



ATM I can offer you using invert screen function to fix amoled burn in's.


----------



## Trozzul (Feb 17, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> ATM I can offer you using invert screen function to fix amoled burn in's.

Click to collapse



Actually while reading the thread i discovered the term, i didnt know how to fix it because i didnt know the correct term haha, At the moment, i see a few of my keys from the keyboard on my screen, The status bar is burned into the top, And i can see the chrome url bar burned into it :/ Any idea how long? i heard this can make it worse.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 17, 2016)

Trozzul said:


> Actually while reading the thread i discovered the term, i didnt know how to fix it because i didnt know the correct term haha, At the moment, i see a few of my keys from the keyboard on my screen, The status bar is burned into the top, And i can see the chrome url bar burned into it :/ Any idea how long? i heard this can make it worse.

Click to collapse



well, its a common thing for amoled screens. I would suggest you finding application on Google play something like 'invert screen' and use phone with this for 1-2 hours. This function inverts all colors, so your burn ins will be fixed. If 1-2 hours will not fix and you will still see burn ins a bit, then hold max for 1 day. It will be enough. Sure, fixing is not permanent. It is needed to turn invert screen time by time so you will avoid burn ins.

Also I can find any app which inverts colors of the whole phone, so just type 'burn in fix' in Google play and download very first few apps and follow steps, might help.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 17, 2016)

paolo2331 said:


> Z3/5 price around 150 euro? LOL

Click to collapse



I didn't see the 150 euro at first. I think he changed it while I was writing. However, I discarded/saved my original post because I was trying to find some newer options. After failing I just posted it without changing anything lol. Just change the Z3/Z5 compact to Z1 Compact , but then again he said no Sony haha.


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Was going to suggest Z3 or Z5 compact until I saw no Sony lol. How about HTC One, Moto G LTE, Moto E 2nd generation (the one with the snapdragon 410), or Galaxy A3? Not sure about the pricing on these at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. About HTC one series i must say that i like very much but i read some bad comments about, and usually it's related to hardware issues (i also had a HTC One S few years ago but after while the sound began to no longer work. Reading in web i found that many other people had the same problem. Then i flash the CM 11.2 (not 12.1 because it gave me some problems) and i must say that for a while it worked, but then the sound problem returned (Btw i was noticed one thing: going into TWRP recovey and deleting the Dalvik cache, often, but not always, the audio cames back  ). This is the main reason why i would opt for other smartphones.
I also owned a Motorola LTE (2014), and i found myself very comfortable with it, but i was looking for somenthing bit updated. Moto E for example it could be good, but the hardware specs are very poor...)

What about Asus Zenfone 2, Xiaomi Redmi 2? Anyone has it? How it works?

Thanks for replies


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 17, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Thanks for reply. About HTC one series i must say that i like very much but i read some bad comments about, and usually it's related to hardware issues (i also had a HTC One S few years ago but after while the sound began to no longer work. Reading in web i found that many other people had the same problem. Then i flash the CM 10.2 (not 12.1 because it gave me some problems) and i must say that for a while it worked, but then the sound problem returned (Btw i was noticed one thing: going into TWRP recovey and deleting the Dalvik cache, often, but not always, the audio cames back  ). This is the main reason why i would opt for other smartphones.
> I also owned a Motorola LTE (2014), and i found myself very comfortable with it, but i was looking for somenthing bit updated. Moto E for example it could be good, but the hardware specs are very poor...)
> 
> What about Asus Zenfone 2, Xiaomi Redmi 2? Anyone has it? How it works?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't recommend the Zenphone.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Mydnytefantasy89 (Feb 17, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Off topic but how do you say your the dnyte in your username lol? Also that makes perfect sense.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Answering this and then letting things get back on topic lol Its pronounced "midnight"; it's from an old "what's your Gothic name" quiz back in the MySpace days, I played with spelling and its been my internet alias since.


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I don't recommend the Zenphone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, thanks for reply but can i ask why? Software issues for costomizing recovery/roms?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 17, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Ok, thanks for reply but can i ask why? Software issues for costomizing recovery/roms?

Click to collapse



Bad to Average battery life , dim screen , small roms developpement..etc.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi guys,

Can anyone suggest me a phone below $200 USD which has snapdragon chip/just decent ROM development available


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 18, 2016)

I was going to opt for the le Max but now I'll wait it out for the Le Max Pro (having just purchased the Le one pro, which is Fantastic , not without flaws, but for the most part & value for money) the Le Max pro will be worth every penny. 

Best Audio quality on any smartphone i have owned and i have had every flagship device over 3 years....


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 18, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Thanks for reply. About HTC one series i must say that i like very much but i read some bad comments about, and usually it's related to hardware issues (i also had a HTC One S few years ago but after while the sound began to no longer work. Reading in web i found that many other people had the same problem. Then i flash the CM 11.2 (not 12.1 because it gave me some problems) and i must say that for a while it worked, but then the sound problem returned (Btw i was noticed one thing: going into TWRP recovey and deleting the Dalvik cache, often, but not always, the audio cames back  ). This is the main reason why i would opt for other smartphones.
> I also owned a Motorola LTE (2014), and i found myself very comfortable with it, but i was looking for somenthing bit updated. Moto E for example it could be good, but the hardware specs are very poor...)
> 
> What about Asus Zenfone 2, Xiaomi Redmi 2? Anyone has it? How it works?
> ...

Click to collapse





My sister has a Zenfone 2 ($199 variant) and she thinks it is fine. I just asked her what she didn't like about it and she said it sometimes randomly reboots. She believed it was down to an app that she was using. It hasn't done it since she uninstalled the app. She also likes how you can move some big apps to the SD card. I used it for about 2-3 hours straight (and still do from time to time when she lets me lol) and I find it to be good for the price. The screen is pretty average all around, the battery life is also pretty average as well. The performance is above average due to it using a beefier GPU compared to something like a 615. Lastly, the camera is all right I suppose. You can get some really nice shots provided that you use the manual mode. Low light shots are between average to good as well. 

In my opinion it has great custom rom support. The device already has a Marshmallow rom and I counted around 14 available roms for the device, which to me is a very good amount. I think it's the best value provided you stick with the $199 or $230 version. The $299 version is a tough sale.

I heard that the Redmi Note 2 is a good device, however, since it's a mediatek device ROM development isn't there it has about 5-6 roms. 


Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------




limjh16 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me a phone below $200 USD which has snapdragon chip/just decent ROM development available

Click to collapse



Moto G 2015.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I've been around XDA quite some time I prefer what I prefer and I'm not alone. I want my device to work and not have to worry about the camera not working properly or GPS dropping constantly.
> I KNOW it's a development site
> I've done my share of flashing AOSP and AOKP roms on various devices I've owned.
> I've also been chief tester and tech support for a couple well known devs on their projects  and helped troubleshoot as chief tester for  several theme projects.
> ...

Click to collapse



And i will agree with and vouch for every single thing said  here.

That  and the source built rom cameras always are terrible and cant touch the TW camera. I like the pure android experience lots...thats why i have a nexus device also

But on a samsung give me a good debloated  and tweaked TW rom anyday.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Feb 18, 2016)

force70 said:


> And i will agree with and vouch for every single thing said  here.
> 
> That  and the source built rom cameras always are terrible and cant touch the TW camera. I like the pure android experience lots...thats why i have a nexus device also
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


@force70 thank you Joe old buddy

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 18, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> My sister has a Zenfone 2 ($199 variant) and she thinks it is fine. I just asked her what she didn't like about it and she said it sometimes randomly reboots. She believed it was down to an app that she was using. It hasn't done it since she uninstalled the app. She also likes how you can move some big apps to the SD card. I used it for about 2-3 hours straight (and still do from time to time when she lets me lol) and I find it to be good for the price. The screen is pretty average all around, the battery life is also pretty average as well. The performance is above average due to it using a beefier GPU compared to something like a 615. Lastly, the camera is all right I suppose. You can get some really nice shots provided that you use the manual mode. Low light shots are between average to good as well.
> 
> In my opinion it has great custom rom support. The device already has a Marshmallow rom and I counted around 14 available roms for the device, which to me is a very good amount. I think it's the best value provided you stick with the $199 or $230 version. The $299 version is a tough sale.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm, this does not coincide with some other reply that i read, btw, i will try to have more information as possible these days. I understand that as things stand, in recent years, it colud may happen that a guy has a phone that works perfectly and maybe another, with the same phone, that has problems. And not always high price means having certainty of quality.
About the "Redmi" i was referring to Redmi 2 (no Redmi Notes 2) in fact the difference lies in the processor

- Redmi 2: Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410
- Redmi Note 2: MediaTek Helio X10 MT6795 Cortex-A53

That's why i looking for Redmi 2, also for the price of course. Unfortunately the smartphones Market has moved almost everything on devices from 5 '' up but it's not what i looking for. Oh well... to be honest i was found a phone that is right for me but... first of all is Sony  and second it's really too really overpriced for my budget: Sony Xperia Z5 Compact
When i read the specs the first time i think: WTH !!  :laugh:  how can be put all that stuff into a phone that size 127 x 65 x 8.9 mm


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 18, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Moto G 2015.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Problem is Motorola isn't available in my country cuz my telcos only carry the more known brands. What about cheap Sony phones? They are probably the only cheap phones my telco carries. Is the m4 aqua/c5 ultra good?


----------



## thephoenix0707 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everyone, I would like you all to help me with this. I am using Nexus 5 from past couple of years now and I want to switch to a new phone. At this moment I am considering the Nexus 6P, do you think I should wait for the upcoming htc Nexus and M10 or go with the Nexus 6P?


----------



## SirVer (Feb 18, 2016)

thephoenix0707 said:


> Hello everyone, I would like you all to help me with this. I am using Nexus 5 from past couple of years now and I want to switch to a new phone. At this moment I am considering the Nexus 6P, do you think I should wait for the upcoming htc Nexus and M10 or go with the Nexus 6P?

Click to collapse



If you CAN wait, that'd probably be better; this year's will probably have the SD820, which is worth waiting for, even if the 6P has tamed the 810. Not to mention all the shiny new stuff MWC will bring to the table.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 18, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Problem is Motorola isn't available in my country cuz my telcos only carry the more known brands. What about cheap Sony phones? They are probably the only cheap phones my telco carries. Is the m4 aqua/c5 ultra good?

Click to collapse



Hi limjh16, did you try some on-line shop? At the first sight it seems you actually can find Motorola brand, also Moto series


----------



## Exvious (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm currently using a Samsung Galaxy S5 and I'm most likely going to be getting a Samsung Galaxy Note device as my next phone. People are still developing for the S5 currently so it's still a good device, just depends when I'm able to upgrade and I'll probably do it. 

When choosing a phone I only really factor in two things, being the camera and the battery life. It also has to fit into my pocket so it can't be a massive phablet but I like something with a bit of size to it. 

Having a decent battery on the device is important as I'm not always near an outlet where I can charge it. I use the phone for all of my tasks such as having my calendar, emails and using it to contact people. Depending on what I'm doing throughout the day, I can be on the phone or speaking to people so having a great battery life is necessary for me. I know the S5's battery isn't the greatest but I carry around portable chargers in my bag so it's easy to have power when I need to charge it.


----------



## limjh16 (Feb 18, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Hi limjh16, did you try some on-line shop? At the first sight it seems you actually can find Motorola brand, also Moto series

Click to collapse



Point is if I re-contract with my telco I can get any sub-200 phone (that they carry) for free. Also, official Motorola doesn't ship here, so sucks to be me I guess. If I buy from other shops the shipping fee is like over 9000, so in the end not worth it.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 19, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> Problem is Motorola isn't available in my country cuz my telcos only carry the more known brands. What about cheap Sony phones? They are probably the only cheap phones my telco carries. Is the m4 aqua/c5 ultra good?

Click to collapse



I've heard and read the M4 aqua is good and has above average battery. The C5 Ultra is the better performer of the two, but has significantly worse battery life.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------




Marko Indaco said:


> Hmm, this does not coincide with some other reply that i read, btw, i will try to have more information as possible these days. I understand that as things stand, in recent years, it colud may happen that a guy has a phone that works perfectly and maybe another, with the same phone, that has problems. And not always high price means having certainty of quality.
> About the "Redmi" i was referring to Redmi 2 (no Redmi Notes 2) in fact the difference lies in the processor
> 
> - Redmi 2: Qualcomm MSM8916 Snapdragon 410
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh OK lol. You can try to go for a Z1 compact (although I do think the Z3 compact is the best compact overall). I not sure how much development the Redmi 2 has. I know the Snapdragon 410 is enough to get the job done for everything but gaming.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 19, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> I've heard and read the M4 aqua is good and has above average battery. The C5 Ultra is the better performer of the two, but has significantly worse battery life.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for reply. Yes, for what i have to do with phone, games are the last thing  that's why i'm looking for something small first of all, but with a minimum of internal storage (8 giga with slot for ext sdcard 32 giga could be enought). Indeed, looking into XDA i found this thread that i had not noticed before and i point out to all those who are interested. :good:

Regards


----------



## SirVer (Feb 19, 2016)

Marko Indaco said:


> Thanks for reply. Yes, for what i have to do with phone, games are the last thing  that's why i'm looking for something small first of all, but with a minimum of internal storage (8 giga with slot for ext sdcard 32 giga could be enought). Indeed, looking into XDA i found this thread that i had not noticed before and i point out to all those who are interested. :good:
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



If you're going for the M4 Aqua, get the 16 GB version; the 8 GB version has only like 1 or 2 GB of available memory.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> If you're going for the M4 Aqua, get the 16 GB version; the 8 GB version has only like 1 or 2 GB of available memory.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That is a Sony phone and i'm not really into it no more. Anyway tnx for the advice, indeed that is an important thing to consider for all the 8giga phones. Some model occupy only 3 or 4 giga, but others, like this you mentioned takes more space. And this is another good reason why i'm looking for a rom/recovery customizable phone (at least a rootable one) so i can replace the rom and/or uninstall all the bloatware which it is good for nothing and occupies a lot of space. Width and handling for me are very important so... LOL i think I'll go back to using the Nokia 3310 :laugh: 

Regards


----------



## msjyoti8603 (Feb 19, 2016)

Did you say something say something you put the speakerjjon sound


----------



## karier13 (Feb 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> If you CAN wait, that'd probably be better; this year's will probably have the SD820, which is worth waiting for, even if the 6P has tamed the 810. Not to mention all the shiny new stuff MWC will bring to the table.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am also wanting to buy the Nexus 6p. I have the Note 3 and have had it for almost 2 years. It is in pristine condition and runs great. I am running CM 13 and not unhappy with it. But I am ready for a new phone and want pure android. My delimma is should I buy now or wait for the upcoming Nexus. If I knew more about the specs for the next one it would be easier. I don't want to go down to a smaller screen size than what I have now. It is a lot of money to spend and I won't be able to do it more than once this year. I have read the different rumors. Has anyone heard more than rumors? Hate to wait till the end of the year.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 20, 2016)

karier13 said:


> I am also wanting to buy the Nexus 6p. I have the Note 3 and have had it for almost 2 years. It is in pristine condition and runs great. I am running CM 13 and not unhappy with it. But I am ready for a new phone and want pure android. My delimma is should I buy now or wait for the upcoming Nexus. If I knew more about the specs for the next one it would be easier. I don't want to go down to a smaller screen size than what I have now. It is a lot of money to spend and I won't be able to do it more than once this year. I have read the different rumors. Has anyone heard more than rumors? Hate to wait till the end of the year.

Click to collapse



I don't know when the next Nexus is releasing, but if it's going to take more than 6 months or so, you may as well buy the 6P. It would be ideal for you to wait, especially since your current phone works just fine, but I can understand the impatience - I'm guilty of it myself. [emoji28] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## karier13 (Feb 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I don't know when the next Nexus is releasing, but if it's going to take more than 6 months or so, you may as well buy the 6P. It would be ideal for you to wait, especially since your current phone works just fine, but I can understand the impatience - I'm guilty of it myself. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



From the things I have been reading the Nexus 6 2016 should be out 4th quarter of this year. Probably Oct or Nov. I have read they will be made by HTC and be 5" and 5.5" screens. And I have read by same company that made 6P and be 6" screens. If 6" I would really want to wait.  I don't want a smaller screen so hope the 6" is right.  I use this as my main computer since I do  it have Internet at home except for my phone. And I am impatient for sure.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm looking to get the S7 Edge  Plus international when it comes out

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 20, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I'm looking to get the S7 Edge  Plus international when it comes out
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes

Click to collapse



Does international Version of phones support all Mobile Bands? As example, if I would buy a Chinese Phone, 4G probably won't work here in Germany!


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Does international Version of phones support all Mobile Bands? As example, if I would buy a Chinese Phone, 4G probably won't work here in Germany!

Click to collapse



I have no idea actually 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I don't know when the next Nexus is releasing, but if it's going to take more than 6 months or so, you may as well buy the 6P. It would be ideal for you to wait, especially since your current phone works just fine, but I can understand the impatience - I'm guilty of it myself. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you can already hope that next nexus release will be somewhere around September. Nexus releases every year and almost at the same time. So yeah.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 20, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I have no idea actually
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my G928C powered by Audax+Rom&Eladios themes

Click to collapse



But why you buy an International Version then? Where do you live?


----------



## Planterz (Feb 20, 2016)

karier13 said:


> I am also wanting to buy the Nexus 6p. I have the Note 3 and have had it for almost 2 years. It is in pristine condition and runs great. I am running CM 13 and not unhappy with it. But I am ready for a new phone and want pure android. My delimma is should I buy now or wait for the upcoming Nexus. If I knew more about the specs for the next one it would be easier. I don't want to go down to a smaller screen size than what I have now. It is a lot of money to spend and I won't be able to do it more than once this year. I have read the different rumors. Has anyone heard more than rumors? Hate to wait till the end of the year.

Click to collapse



Personally, I would wait. I certainly understand the itch for something new and shiny, but you sound happy with your Note 3. At least I'd wait until more details come to light, and not just about the next Nexuses (Nextuses?). Likely it'll sport the Snapdrgaon 820, and so far all we've seen about the 820's performance is (alleged) benchmarks. They're impressive, but they say nothing about possible overheating issues (and after the 810, it's wise to be cautious) or other possible problems. If the 820 is a dud, the Nexus 6P might be a better choice (it seems to be the only one that tamed the 810 properly). Or, since rumor is Huawei is making the new ones, it's possible they could use their Kirin processors. Or they may or may not get the dual front speaker set-up. At this point, we just don't know enough.

The other reason to wait is prices. The Nexus 6 is $300 less than what it originally cost, and on a couple occasions has dropped to $400 less. Myself, I'm waiting for another sale to pick up a 64gb one (now that my income tax refunds are in my bank account). If you like the 6P, but aren't enthused about whatever replaces it, waiting until the new one is available means the price will drop (perhaps drastically) for the older one.

That's just the way I see it. But I've always been an advocate of buying the previous generation model for way cheaper rather than getting the newest shiny thing at full price. At the very least, wait for a sale on the 6P. Amazon, Newegg, and Bestbuy regularly have $50 off sales for various variants.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> But why you buy an International Version then? Where do you live?

Click to collapse



Because the ATT variant will have an locked bootloader that can't be unlocked therefore no root and no custom recovery or custom Roms

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 20, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Because the ATT variant will have an locked bootloader that can't be unlocked therefore no root and no custom recovery or custom Roms
> 
> Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In other words, no fun lol

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Feb 20, 2016)

force70 said:


> In other words, no fun lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Copy that 

Sent from my unknown using Tapatalk


----------



## spoda (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm waiting for the LG G5 and then making my decision. Currently own Galaxy S3, it has served me for 3 years now and still surviving.


----------



## karier13 (Feb 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Personally, I would wait. I certainly understand the itch for something new and shiny, but you sound happy with your Note 3. At least I'd wait until more details come to light, and not just about the next Nexuses (Nextuses?). Likely it'll sport the Snapdrgaon 820, and so far all we've seen about the 820's performance is (alleged) benchmarks. They're impressive, but they say nothing about possible overheating issues (and after the 810, it's wise to be cautious) or other possible problems. If the 820 is a dud, the Nexus 6P might be a better choice (it seems to be the only one that tamed the 810 properly). Or, since rumor is Huawei is making the new ones, it's possible they could use their Kirin processors. Or they may or may not get the dual front speaker set-up. At this point, we just don't know enough.
> 
> The other reason to wait is prices. The Nexus 6 is $300 less than what it originally cost, and on a couple occasions has dropped to $400 less. Myself, I'm waiting for another sale to pick up a 64gb one (now that my income tax refunds are in my bank account). If you like the 6P, but aren't enthused about whatever replaces it, waiting until the new one is available means the price will drop (perhaps drastically) for the older one.
> 
> That's just the way I see it. But I've always been an advocate of buying the previous generation model for way cheaper rather than getting the newest shiny thing at full price. At the very least, wait for a sale on the 6P. Amazon, Newegg, and Bestbuy regularly have $50 off sales for various variants.

Click to collapse



Thanks. I do agree with all you say. And it is hard but I will probably wait. If the new on for 2016 is smaller or not what I want it will be less expensive to get the 6P. And my Note 3 does all that I need now. I do like the newest bright and shiny phones tho.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 20, 2016)

spoda said:


> I'm waiting for the LG G5 and then making my decision. Currently own Galaxy S3, it has served me for 3 years now and still surviving.

Click to collapse



Yeah my Xperia L almost survives 3 years 
I'm looking forward to the Xiaomi Mi5, hoping that it will give a version which supports german mobile bands!!


----------



## midzan21 (Feb 20, 2016)

So just an quick question for phone in price range of 200-250$ (USD) - G3s/Beat or Xiaomi Redmi 2 ...
Also for price range from 300-360$ (USD) - G3 (16GB), G3 (32GB) or Nexus 5 (16GB) ... which one and why from both price ranges... 
Lookin' phone for myself in next week or two (hopefully and if everything goes well at last exam of semester)


----------



## dredq (Feb 21, 2016)

Is there a new phone coming out with USB-C?  I was hoping for S7 or S7 Edge or the LG G5 but seems that dream went down the toilet.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 21, 2016)

dredq said:


> Is there a new phone coming out with USB-C?  I was hoping for G7 or G7 Edge or the LG G5 but seems that dream went down the toilet.

Click to collapse



i think u talking about s7 and s7 edge??
edit that...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 21, 2016)

midzan21 said:


> So just an quick question for phone in price range of 200-250$ (USD) - G3s/Beat or Xiaomi Redmi 2 ...
> Also for price range from 300-360$ (USD) - G3 (16GB), G3 (32GB) or Nexus 5 (16GB) ... which one and why from both price ranges...
> Lookin' phone for myself in next week or two (hopefully and if everything goes well at last exam of semester)

Click to collapse



$200-250: Important specs are the same for both, but G3s camera would probably be better. However, I don't think the Redmi 2 costs that much; if you're talking about the Redmi 2 Prime, then that's the better choice. None of them are the best options in this range. You're probably better off with the Honor 5X, Moto G3 (2 GB RAM version), OnePlus X (if you're not in the USA), or the OnePlus One, which can be found in that range.

$300-360: Of your mentioned options, G3 32 GB is definitely the best, because it has 3 GB of RAM and a better camera than the Nexus, not to mention expandable storage. However, you may want to look at some other options like the Honor 7 (has all the hardware features available today, but underwhelming GPU performance and a heavily skinned UI), the OnePlus 2 (heating issues and no NFC, though), Xperia Z3 (no fingerprint sensor, and might be a bit delicate, but otherwise great), or the Nexus 5X (only 2 GB of RAM, and 32 GB max, but if these aren't problems for you, it's a great choice). These are just off the top of my head - there are many other options.

You might benefit from waiting for MWC, though, for interesting new shiny things, and a price cut on all the older shiny things.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheraz1015 (Feb 21, 2016)

A best choice at reasonable price is one plus x,  and color depends on your choice...


----------



## the-spea76 (Feb 21, 2016)

Here in Portugal, the brands like Huawei, Wiko have good sells but the Xiaomi brand with his miui smartphone and rom is making awesome sells



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## midzan21 (Feb 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> $200-250: Important specs are the same for both, but G3s camera would probably be better. However, I don't think the Redmi 2 costs that much; if you're talking about the Redmi 2 Prime, then that's the better choice. None of them are the best options in this range. You're probably better off with the Honor 5X, Moto G3 (2 GB RAM version), OnePlus X (if you're not in the USA), or the OnePlus One, which can be found in that range.
> 
> $300-360: Of your mentioned options, G3 32 GB is definitely the best, because it has 3 GB of RAM and a better camera than the Nexus, not to mention expandable storage. However, you may want to look at some other options like the Honor 7 (has all the hardware features available today, but underwhelming GPU performance and a heavily skinned UI), the OnePlus 2 (heating issues and no NFC, though), Xperia Z3 (no fingerprint sensor, and might be a bit delicate, but otherwise great), or the Nexus 5X (only 2 GB of RAM, and 32 GB max, but if these aren't problems for you, it's a great choice). These are just off the top of my head - there are many other options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, as far I'm concerned, here in Croatia most of good mid-range phones are not availiable rtough regular shops and stores (shoping from outside sometimes came a litlle bit less expensive after all taxes and customs fees, but then it is waiting factor which want to escape).
In 200-250$ (~1300-1800 HRK) I found both Redmi 2 and Redmi 2 Prime in same price range, and for me camera is more important then some other stuff (like bunch of ROM's, let's have one good and stable and it should work), so for first option would go with G3s (shop where want to buy it says G3s/Beat, but I know that Beat is 3G variant while G3s is 4G which is must have after LG Spirit 4G LTE)... Other phones like OPO, Honor 5X, OPX are not availiable right now in a lot of shops where I looked for that phones... I even checked Idol 3 (4.7) for this price point, but still I'm curios and would check all phones with hands-on to see what is better for me.

About higher price range - G3 32GB is no1 if money got me, otherwise would get step back with 16GB variant (expandable storage is not an issue, can survive with less memory because don't have bunch of things on SD card right now)... Most of other devices are currently over price-range here (like OP2, N5X, Z3 and Honor 7) or rarely availiable (OP2, just 2 shops have them and they got it per buyer which sucks IMO), so LG's are no1 in this situation.
Thanks in advance.

---------- Post added at 02:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




sheraz1015 said:


> A best choice at reasonable price is one plus x,  and color depends on your choice...

Click to collapse



Replied earlier, mostly unavailiable in my country w/o shipping, customs fees and taxes...


----------



## SirVer (Feb 21, 2016)

midzan21 said:


> So, as far I'm concerned, here in Croatia most of good mid-range phones are not availiable rtough regular shops and stores (shoping from outside sometimes came a litlle bit less expensive after all taxes and customs fees, but then it is waiting factor which want to escape).
> In 200-250$ (~1300-1800 HRK) I found both Redmi 2 and Redmi 2 Prime in same price range, and for me camera is more important then some other stuff (like bunch of ROM's, let's have one good and stable and it should work), so for first option would go with G3s (shop where want to buy it says G3s/Beat, but I know that Beat is 3G variant while G3s is 4G which is must have after LG Spirit 4G LTE)... Other phones like OPO, Honor 5X, OPX are not availiable right now in a lot of shops where I looked for that phones... I even checked Idol 3 (4.7) for this price point, but still I'm curios and would check all phones with hands-on to see what is better for me.
> 
> About higher price range - G3 32GB is no1 if money got me, otherwise would get step back with 16GB variant (expandable storage is not an issue, can survive with less memory because don't have bunch of things on SD card right now)... Most of other devices are currently over price-range here (like OP2, N5X, Z3 and Honor 7) or rarely availiable (OP2, just 2 shops have them and they got it per buyer which sucks IMO), so LG's are no1 in this situation.
> ...

Click to collapse



I guess your best bets are the G3s and G3, then. Spec wise, the Redmi 2 Prime is better than the G3s, but I doubt the same would apply for the camera. G3 would still be good even if it's the 16 GB model, but the heavy UI might make the experience suffer; if you get it, I'd suggest flashing a custom ROM as soon as you're willing to risk it. Can't comment on the Idol, don't know much about it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 21, 2016)

Well i know what  I definitely will not be getting, LG G5.

Wow did LG ever make a mess of it.

Smaller screen
Smaller battery
No back buttons
Hideous design


That makes this an easy  pass for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## myawan (Feb 21, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well i know what  I definitely will not be getting, LG G5.
> 
> Wow did LG ever make a mess of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont know why they experimented toi much with their flagship. Disappointing specially battery and over that an alwsys on display which will suck more juice.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 21, 2016)

Just checked out the G5 articles popping up, and I have to say, I am completely blown away. I haven't felt this excited for a smartphone since I found out about the OnePlus One, or Project Ara. It's nice to see some innovation in the market again, and it's even better to see that they managed to give people what they're competition's been offering, but without the drawbacks, i.e. the metal body with removable battery and SD card. This device will be so far out of my budget it's not even funny, but I still regret buying my G3 two months ago. Then again, once the reviews start coming in, there'll probably be something wrong about it that makes me feel better. Like, for example, no app drawer? The f**k? Why would you do that?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 21, 2016)

The LG g5 looks awesome imo.


----------



## Duncan1982 (Feb 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Just checked out the G5 articles popping up, and I have to say, I am completely blown away. I haven't felt this excited for a smartphone since I found out about the OnePlus One, or Project Ara. It's nice to see some innovation in the market again, and it's even better to see that they managed to give people what they're competition's been offering, but without the drawbacks, i.e. the metal body with removable battery and SD card. This device will be so far out of my budget it's not even funny, but I still regret buying my G3 two months ago. Then again, once the reviews start coming in, there'll probably be something wrong about it that makes me feel better. Like, for example, no app drawer? The f**k? Why would you do that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry to disappoint by a custom launcher will sort out that app drawer,....

But I'm sure something else will come along to make you feel better lol

I like the innovation with the Modular design... However the over all design is bland....

They perhaps should have kept it at 5.5" and with the same 3000Mah battery...

The truth is the tech has already as always achieved (IMO) in regards to the next thing (they all manufacturers) have tech well in advance... We just get it in drabs (it's where the money is) and that is what it's about....

But what Lg have released in this step is pretty decent although i won't be purchasing.


----------



## walbuls (Feb 21, 2016)

What is the newest/best Verzion phone that is fully rootable/bootstrap? I am still running an old S3 an want to upgrade sometime soon.


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 22, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> The LG g5 looks awesome imo.

Click to collapse



Mainly people dislike the rear camera design. I don't like it either, but the modular design aspect is great.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 22, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well i know what  I definitely will not be getting, LG G5.
> 
> Wow did LG ever make a mess of it.
> 
> Smaller screen

Click to collapse



That's a bit of a puzzler, especially since it's (a hair) taller than the G4. I'm guessing it's a result of hardware restraints rather than a choice to reduce the screen size.



> Smaller battery

Click to collapse



Slightly, and with slightly smaller screen to light up. Let's see what the 820 does before making any assumptions about actual battery life results not based on mAh figures (it can't be worse than the G3/G4...or can it?).



> No back buttons

Click to collapse



That's based on preference. Granted, all the reviews/opinions I've read about the back buttons on LG devices were along the lines of "it was weird at first, but after a while it makes perfect sense". But how many people have shunned LG's phones because they didn't want to try these in the first place? It could be that LG is reverting back to what's mainstream. Or it might just be a hardware restraint thing.



> Hideous design

Click to collapse



Subjective, of course, but the design does nothing for me either. Nothing stands out. Except of course, for the magic port or whatever they're calling it. My question though is if this newfangled whatchmawhozit is only for LG's stuff, or is it open for 3rd party companies to develop their own stuff with? Zoom camera module? Extended battery? Game pads? Amplified speaker system? Some jerry-rigged contraption to hack ATMs like John Conner did in "Terminator 2" with that guy from "Salute your Shorts"? I haven't read anything about 3rd party possibilities.

Regardless, I'm not interested in the G5. I want to go bigger, not smaller. I'm also only really interested in phones with dual front-facing stereo speakers (or at least front-facing). Maybe rear-facing, if everything else is too good to resist. But not speakers located on the bottom. It's the one thing I hate about my OnePlus One.

No interest in the new Samsungs either.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 22, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well i know what  I definitely will not be getting, LG G5.
> 
> Wow did LG ever make a mess of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well its only one of these people who has 8 inch phones, which has bare hands. I am using Samsung galaxy ace 2 (3.85 inch) and I would like to change just CPU and RAM and It would still last me 1-2 years lol. There is a bigger choice between large screen flagships than small one and I like smaller phones a lot.





myawan said:


> I dont know why they experimented toi much with their flagship. Disappointing specially battery and over that an alwsys on display which will suck more juice.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you can turn off always on display its 100% sure lol





SirVer said:


> Just checked out the G5 articles popping up, and I have to say, I am completely blown away. I haven't felt this excited for a smartphone since I found out about the OnePlus One, or Project Ara. It's nice to see some innovation in the market again, and it's even better to see that they managed to give people what they're competition's been offering, but without the drawbacks, i.e. the metal body with removable battery and SD card. This device will be so far out of my budget it's not even funny, but I still regret buying my G3 two months ago. Then again, once the reviews start coming in, there'll probably be something wrong about it that makes me feel better. Like, for example, no app drawer? The f**k? Why would you do that?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



not sure why they do so, but you can download custom launcher and will work well.

There is a big chance there will pop up some problems like design or w


----------



## amitkumarswami (Feb 22, 2016)

*Galaxy s6*

U should Try


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 22, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well i know what  I definitely will not be getting, LG G5.
> 
> Wow did LG ever make a mess of it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But how about innovation ? LG always take risks and bring new things to the table and most of the time it works. With the G2 they tried back buttons , G3 first smartphone with 2K display , G4 with leather back , and G5 with that awesome modules , but i agree the design is ugly imo.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

What is the better choice? Nexus 5X vs. Huawei P8, N5X-375USD, P8-250USD. Can you tell me what to buy? I really don't know


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> What is the better choice? Nexus 5X vs. Huawei P8, N5X-375USD, P8-250USD. Can you tell me what to buy? I really don't know

Click to collapse



5X all the way.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> 5X all the way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I am really worry about this RAM, and some lags. I have seen on videos.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> I am really worry about this RAM, and some lags. I have seen on videos.

Click to collapse



Personally, I would go for the P8, because 2 GB RAM is not enough these days, especially when you're paying that much. However, graphics performance is rather poor on the P8, and EMUI doesn't have that same butter smooth feel as stock Android. Not to mention after market modding, which is obviously far more difficult on the P8.
Frankly, if I had $375, I wouldn't be looking at either of them; I'd be considering the Xperia Z3/Z4, LG G4, ZTE Axon line or the OnePlus Two. Are these not an option where you live?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Personally, I would go for the P8, because 2 GB RAM is not enough these days, especially when you're paying that much. However, graphics performance is rather poor on the P8, and EMUI doesn't have that same butter smooth feel as stock Android. Not to mention after market modding, which is obviously far more difficult on the P8.
> Frankly, if I had $375, I wouldn't be looking at either of them; I'd be considering the Xperia Z3/Z4, LG G4, ZTE Axon line or the OnePlus Two. Are these not an option where you live?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, this is just offer for me in my job. So i can have these phones with this prices. I love pure android, i had 2 nexus devices. But this is not as good as was N5. Love P8, but i am little bit worry, than i can customize this phone as i was used on nexus devices... :/ It's difficult to choose


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Personally, I would go for the P8, because 2 GB RAM is not enough these days, especially when you're paying that much. However, graphics performance is rather poor on the P8, and EMUI doesn't have that same butter smooth feel as stock Android. Not to mention after market modding, which is obviously far more difficult on the P8.
> Frankly, if I had $375, I wouldn't be looking at either of them; I'd be considering the Xperia Z3/Z4, LG G4, ZTE Axon line or the OnePlus Two. Are these not an option where you live?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



2GB not enough these days ? Of course that's wrong. People still use devices with 1.5gb and have no problem , 2GB is more than enough for most users and do the job. Especially when it's running stock android with no skin , it's even better. Take a look at the nexus 5 , from 2013 and still buttery smooth , my S5 running temasek is blazing fast , in my opinion , 2GB/3GB is more than enough for a smartphone.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> Well, this is just offer for me in my job. So i can have these phones with this prices. I love pure android, i had 2 nexus devices. But this is not as good as was N5. Love P8, but i am little bit worry, than i can customize this phone as i was used on nexus devices... :/ It's difficult to choose

Click to collapse



I agree - 5X was a disappointment after the original 5.
If you've owned Nexuses before, then you should probably stay away from the P8, since its dev scene is almost non-existent; even if the 5X has only 2 GB of RAM, at least you'll have the freedom to make the mods you need to make it work for you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> 2GB not enough these days ? Of course that's wrong. People still use devices with 1.5gb and have no problem , 2GB is more than enough for most users and do the job. Especially when it's running stock android with no skin , it's even better. Take a look at the nexus 5 , from 2013 and still buttery smooth , my S5 running temasek is blazing fast , in my opinion , 2GB/3GB is more than enough for a smartphone.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I meant that it's not enough when you're paying that much - perhaps I didn't phrase it as well as I should have. And I know just how well 2 GB can work, I'd been using a 2 gig device up until a couple of months ago. However, while 2 is certainly sufficient, I would never say it's more than enough, especially since apps are getting heavier and heavier every day; as someone who uses Chrome on my phone almost as much I do on my computer, the ability to keep 10 tabs in memory without reloading is amazing, especially after using a 2 gig device.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 22, 2016)

What about the new Sony phones? Does anybody can tell me some facts?


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> I am really worry about this RAM, and some lags. I have seen on videos.

Click to collapse



Stock Android doesn't use that much ram, and all phones have some amount of minor lag.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 AM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> What about the new Sony phones? Does anybody can tell me some facts?

Click to collapse



http://m.gsmarena.com/sony_mwc_2016-review-1386.php

And they revived the X series name from mp3 line up lol

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Feb 22, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Stock Android doesn't use that much ram, and all phones have some amount of minor lag.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



They do, but if people that review phones all the time are specifically pointing out lag on a device, it stands to reason that it's because it's more than usual. Apps these days are too heavy for multitasking to handle like a flagship (and I do consider the 5X to be a flagship, just not a high end one) on 2 gigs. Soon, even 3 may not be enough. Personally, I felt like the only reason Google did this was to make another point of differentiation from the 6P, one more likely to catch the eye of people not as knowledgeable about this stuff.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> They do, but if people that review phones all the time are specifically pointing out lag on a device, it stands to reason that it's because it's more than usual. Apps these days are too heavy for multitasking to handle like a flagship (and I do consider the 5X to be a flagship, just not a high end one) on 2 gigs. Soon, even 3 may not be enough. Personally, I felt like the only reason Google did this was to make another point of differentiation from the 6P, one more likely to catch the eye of people not as knowledgeable about this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well P8 has 3GB ram... :/ and marshmallow


----------



## force70 (Feb 22, 2016)

Planterz said:


> That's a bit of a puzzler, especially since it's (a hair) taller than the G4. I'm guessing it's a result of hardware restraints rather than a choice to reduce the screen size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Yes front facing speakers are a must, ive grown so used to them on my nexus 6 and 6P..my notes sound like crap next to them.

Another miss for LG.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## SirVer (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> Well P8 has 3GB ram... :/ and marshmallow

Click to collapse



It also has EMUI - custom skins are always RAM heavy. Don't get me wrong, if you think it would do the job for you, it's a great choice; it's just that as someone who's going to it from a Nexus, the lack of flexibility might be a nasty shock for you. I've handled it in store, and it seems fine, though one thing that bugs me about all Huawei phones is that the recents button press animation always frameskips. ALWAYS. I've heard other stories about stuff like that, which made Huawei devices unappealing to me unless I'd be able to flash a ROM. Depends on what you feel would fit you best, in the end.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It also has EMUI - custom skins are always RAM heavy. Don't get me wrong, if you think it would do the job for you, it's a great choice; it's just that as someone who's going to it from a Nexus, the lack of flexibility might be a nasty shock for you. I've handled it in store, and it seems fine, though one thing that bugs me about all Huawei phones is that the recents button press animation always frameskips. ALWAYS. I've heard other stories about stuff like that, which made Huawei devices unappealing to me unless I'd be able to flash a ROM. Depends on what you feel would fit you best, in the end.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, i am one leg for N5X.  To be honest, i will have just gmail, calendar, weather, fb messenger, whatsapp always sync on. And use are regular user i guess.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> Well, i am one leg for N5X.  To be honest, i will have just gmail, calendar, weather, fb messenger, whatsapp always sync on. And use are regular user i guess.

Click to collapse



so you don't even need nexus 5x its enough for nexus 5 lol  or even nexus 4 if you will have just these apps.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 22, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> so you don't even need nexus 5x its enough for nexus 5 lol or even nexus 4 if you will have just these apps.

Click to collapse



Can't say much.  I have the nexus 6 (not the 6p) and I am down to only needing 5 apps outside of the default gapps.  Most apps are for wasting time and we'll that is too important to waste.


----------



## preclajsz (Feb 22, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> so you don't even need nexus 5x its enough for nexus 5 lol  or even nexus 4 if you will have just these apps.

Click to collapse



Don't take my word. I sold N5, so now i am looking for new one. I just wanted to help with decission...


----------



## SirVer (Feb 22, 2016)

preclajsz said:


> Well, i am one leg for N5X.  To be honest, i will have just gmail, calendar, weather, fb messenger, whatsapp always sync on. And use are regular user i guess.

Click to collapse



In that case, I think the 5X is the best option for you. P8 will do these things just as well, but with the Nexus you'll have good dev support, making it a little more future proof.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> They do, but if people that review phones all the time are specifically pointing out lag on a device, it stands to reason that it's because it's more than usual. Apps these days are too heavy for multitasking to handle like a flagship (and I do consider the 5X to be a flagship, just not a high end one) on 2 gigs. Soon, even 3 may not be enough. Personally, I felt like the only reason Google did this was to make another point of differentiation from the 6P, one more likely to catch the eye of people not as knowledgeable about this stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah that is true. Didn't make much sense as to why the Nexus 5x only has 2 GB of ram when phones in it's price range has 3 lol

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## the-spea76 (Feb 22, 2016)

Maybe the last Huawei mate...... 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final


----------



## drewtenn (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone have a list of tablets that have full support for Android's Camera2 API? I'm looking for big name brands only.

I know of two, Nexus 9 and Nvidia Shield.

Any others?


----------



## dredq (Feb 23, 2016)

Samsung S7 and S7 edge are now out.  Does anyone know if there will be a difference in development between the 2 phones.  I know they are new but based on the S6 and S6 edge any predictions?  How about development with the LG G5?  I have been on the LG G2 which I have loved.  Thanks


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> Samsung S7 and S7 edge are now out.  Does anyone know if there will be a difference in development between the 2 phones.  I know they are new but based on the S6 and S6 edge any predictions?  How about development with the LG G5?  I have been on the LG G2 which I have loved.  Thanks

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 820 variants will have much better developpement , like previous samsung flagships ( S6 , S5 , S4..etc ) , exynos variants have less android developpement due to exynos sources... G5 same thing it has the S820 and i guess it will have  a lot of roms .

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> Samsung S7 and S7 edge are now out.  Does anyone know if there will be a difference in development between the 2 phones.  I know they are new but based on the S6 and S6 edge any predictions?  How about development with the LG G5?  I have been on the LG G2 which I have loved.  Thanks

Click to collapse




Depending on the carrier and how locked down it is (knox). Just have to wait and see. Most have given up on development for Samsung devices. Many of the developers that I know are skipping both devices and waiting on the new Nexus to come out or looking at the sony device.


----------



## myawan (Feb 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Snapdragon 820 variants will have much better developpement , like previous samsung flagships ( S6 , S5 , S4..etc ) , exynos variants have less android developpement due to exynos sources... G5 same thing it has the S820 and i guess it will have  a lot of roms .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



S6 didnt have any snapdragon variant. S7 snapdragon version should have better development.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dredq (Feb 23, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Depending on the carrier and how locked down it is (knox). Just have to wait and see. Most have given up on development for Samsung devices. Many of the developers that I know are skipping both devices and waiting on the new Nexus to come out or looking at the sony device.

Click to collapse



How bad is verizon in USA? Any idea when the new nexus is released?


----------



## s8freak (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> How bad is verizon in USA?

Click to collapse



Locked bootloader = zero development 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## dredq (Feb 23, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Locked bootloader = zero development
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom

Click to collapse



My understanding with the LG G2 they were able to use Loki and bump to get past this.... I know very little about development with Samsung....I know I should read the forums.....  I know that knox has caused all kind of problems but I thought there was away around this....  Am I mistaken?  Thanks


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 23, 2016)

myawan said:


> S6 didnt have any snapdragon variant. S7 snapdragon version should have better development.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right , my bad

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## force70 (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> My understanding with the LG G2 they were able to use Loki and bump to get past this.... I know very little about development with Samsung....I know I should read the forums.....  I know that knox has caused all kind of problems but I thought there was away around this....  Am I mistaken?  Thanks

Click to collapse



The G2 yes.

The G3 had less development  only the D851 was unlocked and eventually others got a work around  the G4 even less than that only the 815 and 811 unlockable all others locked down....dont know if they even have root?

..in the G2 days things were easier to crack.  Not now and LG loves to lock their bootloaders. 

I refuse to support any company that locks down their devices without providing the ability to unlock. If I drop $800-$1000 on a device I damn sure better be able to do what I want with it 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## dredq (Feb 23, 2016)

force70 said:


> The G2 yes.
> 
> The G3 had less development  only the D851 was unlocked and eventually others got a work around  the G4 even less than that only the 815 and 811 unlockable all others locked down....dont know if they even have root?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I literally was about to buy an S7 edge.  Thank you.  This is really helpful in what phone to buy, or not .  So LG G5 will be locked down tight as well?  And Samsung S7's will have problems without an unlocked bootloader and with knox.  Any idea which one will be better for development?  Or does this just leave Sony and Nexus for phone development.


----------



## force70 (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> I literally was about to buy an S7 edge.  Thank you.  This is really helpful in what phone to buy, or not .  So LG G5 will be locked down tight as well?  And Samsung S7's will have problems without an unlocked bootloader and with knox.  Any idea which one will be better for development?  Or does this just leave Sony and Nexus for phone development.

Click to collapse



Ive never seen a bootloader locked sammy device other than on at&t and verizon..knox has zero impact on flashing and modding, it has not slowed me down on bit one my note 3,4 or 5.

The exynos in the note 5 has as expected slowed down development in comparison to the snapdragon devices because its closed source. The new sammy devices are snapdragon 820 so there should be alot of development. 

Hard to say about the G5 whether or not it will be locked without the ability to unlock yet.with the G3 and G4 it was hit and miss which devices could be unlocked or were already unlocked.  LG has taken alot of flack from the dev community on its policies but i doubt they care since we are the minority. 

I used to be the guy who always bought devices the day they were available, i dont do that now because we just dont know what state of lock down they will be in.samsung devices here in Canada are never bootloader locked so I don't worry there...thats about it. Sony,HTC, LG...all questionable.

I have little interest in htc or sony but i def would not buy an LG device before waiting to see if its unlockable.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Feb 23, 2016)

force70 said:


> Ive never seen a bootloader locked sammy device other than on at&t and verizon..knox has zero impact on flashing and modding, it has not slowed me down on bit one my note 3,4 or 5.
> 
> The exynos in the note 5 has as expected slowed down development in comparison to the snapdragon devices because its closed source. The new sammy devices are snapdragon 820 so there should be alot of development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You of all people don't need any more devices you've got like 13 or 14 laying around LOL

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 23, 2016)

s6freak said:


> You of all people don't need any more devices you've got like 13 or 14 laying around LOL
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol, one more never hurts...gota keep myself occupied during winter 

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Planterz (Feb 23, 2016)

Finally I have a Nexus 6 64gb coming my way. I got tired of waiting for another Amazon sale that might never happened and picked one up off Swappa for only a few bucks more (when you figure in the tax Amazon adds). I can't wait to get this beast in my hands.


----------



## karier13 (Feb 23, 2016)

dredq said:


> My understanding with the LG G2 they were able to use Loki and bump to get past this.... I know very little about development with Samsung....I know I should read the forums.....  I know that knox has caused all kind of problems but I thought there was away around this....  Am I mistaken?  Thanks

Click to collapse



I have a Samsung Note 3 and tho I love the phone I hated Knox. As far as I have heard you cannot get around Knox. So because of that if you root/flash a custom Rom that will trip the Knox counter and it can't be reset. So if you take it back to your carrier for whatever reason if they want to they can check to see if you have flashed a rom. I didn't want to lose warranty so didn't flash until my warranty was over. Now have custom CM 13 rom on. I am going for a Nexus for my next phone. No more Samsung and really want a pure android phone.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Finally I have a Nexus 6 64gb coming my way. I got tired of waiting for another Amazon sale that might never happened and picked one up off Swappa for only a few bucks more (when you figure in the tax Amazon adds). I can't wait to get this beast in my hands.

Click to collapse



You mean the 6p ? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 24, 2016)

karier13 said:


> I have a Samsung Note 3 and tho I love the phone I hated Knox. As far as I have heard you cannot get around Knox. So because of that if you root/flash a custom Rom that will trip the Knox counter and it can't be reset. So if you take it back to your carrier for whatever reason if they want to they can check to see if you have flashed a rom. I didn't want to lose warranty so didn't flash until my warranty was over. Now have custom CM 13 rom on. I am going for a Nexus for my next phone. No more Samsung and really want a pure android phone.

Click to collapse



You still have warranty on a Note 3? Thought it only lasted like a year?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 06:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




s6freak said:


> You of all people don't need any more devices you've got like 13 or 14 laying around LOL
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's his hobby so it's fine lol.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> You mean the 6p ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Motorola Nexus 6. $340 brand new. I'm not hugely interested in the 6P, unless for some reason I don't like the 6. I wanted something significantly bigger than my OPO. I'd probably be content with a 5.7" screen, but I'd prefer bigger. My dream phone would be a new Sony Z (or X, if that's what they're calling them now) with 6.4", dual front speakers, and waterproofness. But they haven't made one, and the closest is the C5 Ultra, but it's a mid-ranger with a MediaTek (and costs more than a Nexus 6).


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

I've got my Gold Sammy S7 Edge ordered woohoo

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## Marko Indaco (Feb 24, 2016)

*Find it!*



Marko Indaco said:


> Hi guys, i urgently need to get a new phone and i would like to ask your advice. The only requirements that ask are:
> 
> - Support by the TWRP recovery (this is primary, imperative, essential !!!)
> - Screen no more than 4.7 (or width in the range 64/67 mm)
> ...

Click to collapse



Come to my previous post to inform that i found a good (i hope) phone for my likes: ZTE Blade Apex 2 - 99 euro (home-shipping costs included). Arrives today. I will try it for 2 weeks then i will install the TWRP and start to test some roms. I will post in the dedicated Forum my experiments with the roms. See ya


----------



## timonoj (Feb 24, 2016)

What do you guys think between the S7 and the G5? I wanted a phone with not a huge screen (near 5.3", as my current S6), with at least 3GB of RAM, and mandatory removable SD. I was rather disappointed with the offerings until the S7 and the G5. I've so far bought Samsung mostly (except for my Nexus One, my first smartphone...near its second year it just turned off to never turn on again). I'm rather curious about the expandable slot of the G5 and of course attracted by the replaceable battery. But the S7 is water proof, which is cool (and I go to swimming pools/sea often), and they just announced it includes their VR Gear in the package for the same price, which is unexpected and unasked, but still rather cool. On the other hand I'm pissed they both offer half assed SD support, and probably I'll have to wait for a root/hack to enable full Android 6 app installation on the SD. 
So...What would you consider? What do you guys think?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 24, 2016)

Xiaomi Mi5 released and it is incredible! High specs and low price, do you think it comes to Europe?


----------



## force70 (Feb 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Finally I have a Nexus 6 64gb coming my way. I got tired of waiting for another Amazon sale that might never happened and picked one up off Swappa for only a few bucks more (when you figure in the tax Amazon adds). I can't wait to get this beast in my hands.

Click to collapse



Awesome  device, excellent choice Planterz.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

---------- Post added at 08:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




timonoj said:


> What do you guys think between the S7 and the G5? I wanted a phone with not a huge screen (near 5.3", as my current S6), with at least 3GB of RAM, and mandatory removable SD. I was rather disappointed with the offerings until the S7 and the G5. I've so far bought Samsung mostly (except for my Nexus One, my first smartphone...near its second year it just turned off to never turn on again). I'm rather curious about the expandable slot of the G5 and of course attracted by the replaceable battery. But the S7 is water proof, which is cool (and I go to swimming pools/sea often), and they just announced it includes their VR Gear in the package for the same price, which is unexpected and unasked, but still rather cool. On the other hand I'm pissed they both offer half assed SD support, and probably I'll have to wait for a root/hack to enable full Android 6 app installation on the SD.
> So...What would you consider? What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



Just given how ugly the G5 is Id pass on it but the fact that the bootloader will likely be locked makes it a no go...unless you dont care about development but since your here I will assume you do.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## SirVer (Feb 24, 2016)

I just saw how much the Mi5 is selling for: $260?! Are you f**king kidding me?! How in God's name did they manage to cram all that oomph into something that costs less than some mid-rangers?! I keep looking for some place they cut corners on, but they even switched from eMMC to UFS! There HAS to be a catch here somewhere, right?

EDIT: Found it. Looks like it actually starts at $300, and has no card slot. 32 gigs without an SD card? Nuh uh. Still, 64 GB model for 350? Sets the standard high for OnePlus this year. [emoji57] 
Also, can anyone confirm if the 32/64 models have UFS? Or is that only for the 128?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I've got my Gold Sammy S7 Edge ordered woohoo
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom

Click to collapse



Looking forward to the name change lol. Glad they brought back the SD cards for those who want it and made the device thicker for the bigger battery.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Looking forward to the name change lol. Glad they brought back the SD cards for those who want it and made the device thicker for the bigger battery.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Now if someone can find a root process all will be good 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## force70 (Feb 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I've got my Gold Sammy S7 Edge ordered woohoo
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom

Click to collapse



Did you go international again?

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Finally I have a Nexus 6 64gb coming my way. I got tired of waiting for another Amazon sale that might never happened and picked one up off Swappa for only a few bucks more (when you figure in the tax Amazon adds). I can't wait to get this beast in my hands.

Click to collapse



Plot Twist: after you get your phone, you will see a discount on amazon.


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

force70 said:


> Did you go international again?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Nah can't afford  $1100 bucks for a new device so I just upgraded my ATT 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 24, 2016)

timonoj said:


> What do you guys think between the S7 and the G5? I wanted a phone with not a huge screen (near 5.3", as my current S6), with at least 3GB of RAM, and mandatory removable SD. I was rather disappointed with the offerings until the S7 and the G5. I've so far bought Samsung mostly (except for my Nexus One, my first smartphone...near its second year it just turned off to never turn on again). I'm rather curious about the expandable slot of the G5 and of course attracted by the replaceable battery. But the S7 is water proof, which is cool (and I go to swimming pools/sea often), and they just announced it includes their VR Gear in the package for the same price, which is unexpected and unasked, but still rather cool. On the other hand I'm pissed they both offer half assed SD support, and probably I'll have to wait for a root/hack to enable full Android 6 app installation on the SD.
> So...What would you consider? What do you guys think?

Click to collapse



S7 
>More popular than g5
>only sd820 version will be rootable/cutom romable hopefully if not fully bloatwared
>best display currently in the market
>SD card
>non removable battery
>waterproof
>touchwizz
>4gb ram
>best camera currently

G5
>not as popular as s7
>a lot of people says its ugly (IMO front looks nice, only back with dual camera looks bad)
>modular design which can add a lot of features later (removable battery)
>4gb ram
>sd820 might be promising us custom ROM support, so that's very good.
nothing more special.

Samsung wins against lg g5 in my opinion. But when it comes to custom Roms - I don't know yet, if you will order SD820 version, you might get support for custom Roms. But for exynos version is very minimal chance.

I would also suggest you to try fastest phone currently in the market Sony xperia x performance. Fast and smooth trust me. The only one problem I currently see is price. If it is priced 550 euros or something around that will be totally worth it. If its more, then go for something else. But as I love performance and speed I would buy Sony x performance for 550 euros. Z series ends in z5p so no more z series in the future.

>Ips lcd 5" FHD display
>3gb ram
>SD 820
>waterproof
>very good camera, not sure, maybe better than g5
>custom ROM looks promising as for lg g5
>SD card up to 200gb
>Only 32 GB version


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 24, 2016)

@IAmLucky what do you mean by S7 more popular than G5 ? Lol. We don't have the sales numbers yet and LG is now one of the best brands on the market , there is no "Samsung=android" anymore.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> @IAmLucky what do you mean by S7 more popular than G5 ? Lol. We don't have the sales numbers yet and LG is now one of the best brands on the market , there is no "Samsung=android" anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd take Samsung S7 over LG any day as a matter if fact I just Pre-ordered my Gold S7 Edge yesterday 

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## myawan (Feb 24, 2016)

Between G5 and S7, S7 is an obviously better choice. It has bigger battery, better display, better camera, water proofing, better ergonomic design, better UI.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

myawan said:


> Between G5 and S7, S7 is an obviously better choice. It has bigger battery, better display, better camera, water proofing, better ergonomic design, better UI.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Just better overall

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I'd take Samsung S7 over LG any day as a matter if fact I just Pre-ordered my Gold S7 Edge yesterday
> 
> "All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
> Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom

Click to collapse



I know , the S7 is better than G5 in my opinion , but we shouldnt ignore the fact that LG have great products too.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I know , the S7 is better than G5 in my opinion , but we shouldnt ignore the fact that LG have great products too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Agreed just not for me ??

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C powered by Audax+Rom


----------



## tpayne2345 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nexus 5x user, battery just doesn't work for me. Tweaked it as much as I can with kernel changes but as much as I talk, text, snapchat, email all day, by 6-7pm I'm running for my charger.

GS7 is an option but only if CM/AOSP is in the picture too. G5 just looks terrible, can't see myself throwing money at it. So what else is there besides waiting for the fall phones?


----------



## SirVer (Feb 24, 2016)

It's always weird when I see such heavy anticipation for a Samsung, because the Samsung Galaxy line has utterly failed to excite me for a long time now, mainly because I swore off of them years ago; it's gotten to the point that whenever I hunt for a phone, my mind automatically censors any Samsung devices from the list. My main three reasons:

1. Touchwiz. I don't care what anyone says, every time I pick it up to give it another shot, I just end up reminding myself why I hate it. Of course, they're not the only ones with a hideous UI (*cough*LG*cough), but at least I can change the other ones, which brings me to...

2. Dev support. I don't think I have to elaborate any further. Sure, the SD devices will probably be OK, but Knox is still a thing. Of course, there are probably workarounds, and I don't mind struggling a bit if I learn something in the process, but Samsung's attitude towards it just pisses me off.

My main reason, however, is this:
3. I do not have the words to describe how much I LOATHE the physical home button. To me, it just destroys the entire look of the device, and I don't understand why it's still a thing. Just... Ugh.

I... Am not entirely sure why I said all this. Maybe it's because it's been a while since I did an anti-Samsung rant. Well, at least that's out of my system now. [emoji28] 

P.S. The above rant is not intended to insult anyone, or provoke anything, except perhaps a nice debate. No offense is intended.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It's always weird when I see such heavy anticipation for a Samsung, because the Samsung Galaxy line has utterly failed to excite me for a long time now, mainly because I swore off of them years ago; it's gotten to the point that whenever I hunt for a phone, my mind automatically censors any Samsung devices from the list. My main three reasons:
> 
> 1. Touchwiz. I don't care what anyone says, every time I pick it up to give it another shot, I just end up reminding myself why I hate it. Of course, they're not the only ones with a hideous UI (*cough*LG*cough), but at least I can change the other ones, which brings me to...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I love the home button T/W is extremely stable build quality is tops Knox doesn't bother me at all camera is the best the beauty of the device is second to none.
I can't STAND buggy ASOP and for the members who say it's stable all I have to say is you must not be reading any of the threads. There is bugs in every build. 
And of course that's all my humble opinion since I've admitted to be an unashamed Sammy Fanboy LOL 
Although I really love my OPX that little device is superb especially for the price. I'll never sell that phone it rocks. 

"These pretzels are making me thirsty!!"
Sent from my Rockin G928C


----------



## Planterz (Feb 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> My main reason, however, is this:
> 3. I do not have the words to describe how much I LOATHE the physical home button. To me, it just destroys the entire look of the device, and I don't understand why it's still a thing. Just... Ugh.

Click to collapse



Apart from Apple, Samsung probably has the most "loyal" fans. They expect the physical home button and the capacitive nav keys and don't want to try anything different than what they're used to. That might be why LG is switching back to a more normal placement of power/volume buttons on the G5 (it could be a hardware arrangement issue too), as maybe they think the rear buttons were scaring too many people away.

The "look" of it doesn't bother me at all. I personally prefer physical/capacitive buttons over on-screen, although I have no issue with those.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 24, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I love the home button T/W is extremely stable build quality is tops Knox doesn't bother me at all camera is the best the beauty of the device is second to none.
> I can't STAND buggy ASOP and for the members who say it's stable all I have to say is you must not be reading any of the threads. There is bugs in every build.
> And of course that's all my humble opinion since I've admitted to be an unashamed Sammy Fanboy LOL
> Although I really love my OPX that little device is superb especially for the price. I'll never sell that phone it rocks.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't really comment on the stability of AOSP, since the only pure AOSP build I've used is the original Lollipop build that was ported over from the Xperia Z to the ZR, that somehow had none of the bugs that Nexus users were reporting. I tend to use custom ROMs more, and the more established ones tend to have very few bugs that show up in daily usage, so it's a trade off I happily make.
Have to disagree on the beauty thing; while it does look amazing (except for the home button, for me), the most beautiful smartphone I've ever seen/held would probably be the M8. Actually, HTC stuff generally looks and feels better than most other things, up until the M9, anyway. Ah well, it's all subjective anyway.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Apart from Apple, Samsung probably has the most "loyal" fans. They expect the physical home button and the capacitive nav keys and don't want to try anything different than what they're used to. That might be why LG is switching back to a more normal placement of power/volume buttons on the G5 (it could be a hardware arrangement issue too), as maybe they think the rear buttons were scaring too many people away.
> 
> The "look" of it doesn't bother me at all. I personally prefer physical/capacitive buttons over on-screen, although I have no issue with those.

Click to collapse



I'm OK with capacitative, as long as I can turn off the backlight for them and they don't stick out too much while I switch to on-screen. I just love the flexibility you get with virtual keys: you can have cursor keys, extra buttons, swipe up menu, etc etc.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Feb 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I can't really comment on the stability of AOSP, since the only pure AOSP build I've used is the original Lollipop build that was ported over from the Xperia Z to the ZR, that somehow had none of the bugs that Nexus users were reporting. I tend to use custom ROMs more, and the more established ones tend to have very few bugs that show up in daily usage, so it's a trade off I happily make.
> Have to disagree on the beauty thing; while it does look amazing (except for the home button, for me), the most beautiful smartphone I've ever seen/held would probably be the M8. Actually, HTC stuff generally looks and feels better than most other things, up until the M9, anyway. Ah well, it's all subjective anyway.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed it is LOL


----------



## Planterz (Feb 24, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Plot Twist: after you get your phone, you will see a discount on amazon.

Click to collapse



Amazon doesn't even list it anymore (just 3rd party re-sellers). They've been "temporarily out of stock" before, but I've never seen it removed from their own sales before (and I've been checking daily for months).


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> @IAmLucky what do you mean by S7 more popular than G5 ? Lol. We don't have the sales numbers yet and LG is now one of the best brands on the market , there is no "Samsung=android" anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



because one known guy working in one carriers store told that 2 days ago 22 people came to order s7 and 0 people lg g5. Sure that's weird comparison in popularity but it is more popular. Check gsmarena devices, it has click tracker, s7 = 3 million clicks while g5 has 1 million clicks. So yeah.

---------- Post added at 10:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 PM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> I know , the S7 is better than G5 in my opinion , but we shouldnt ignore the fact that LG have great products too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes. And just yet we don't know how much lg g5 will cost. If its cheaper like 100 euros than s7 then it is hard to compare which one is better in terms of price to quality ratio


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

I have an opportunity to get a Samsung galaxy s5 or a Samsung galaxy note 3. I currently have the s5 on loan from my friend but want to know from your guys experience which phone you guys like better as I am in need of another used phone. (Long Story why I can't get a new one). This phone must last me a few years or more.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Samsung galaxy s5 or a Samsung galaxy note 3. I currently have the s5 on loan from my friend but want to know from your guys experience which phone you guys like better as I am in need of another used phone. (Long Story why I can't get a new one). This phone must last me a few years or more.

Click to collapse



i will suggest u to buy s5.
its cheaper and better with lots of custom support out there...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Samsung galaxy s5 or a Samsung galaxy note 3. I currently have the s5 on loan from my friend but want to know from your guys experience which phone you guys like better as I am in need of another used phone. (Long Story why I can't get a new one). This phone must last me a few years or more.

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 pros and cons :
+Waterproof and dust resistant
+Heart sensor
+Better camera
+Will get marshmallow in 1/2 months
+ Newer processor ( S801 )
+ Removable battery 
+ Sd card slot
- A bit laggy
- Smaller than the note 3 but that's not a con , it differs based on users preferences.

Note 3 pros and cons :
+Big 5.7" 1080p display
+Bigger battery
 + Removable battery 
+ Sd card slot
+3GB of ram
-No more software support
-Older processor (S800) but there no much difference to be honest.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Galaxy S5 pros and cons :
> +Waterproof and dust resistant
> +Heart sensor
> +Better camera
> ...

Click to collapse




I did notice today the the s5 lags a bit. The s5 and note 3 price wise is not at issue as my friend is going to sell me either. I just wanted to know from peoples experience what they though of either.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

@Trilback Yeah my current device is the S5 , and it lags a lot specially on LP update , i would say go for the S5 and i hope it will be smoother with marshmallow.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> I have an opportunity to get a Samsung galaxy s5 or a Samsung galaxy note 3. I currently have the s5 on loan from my friend but want to know from your guys experience which phone you guys like better as I am in need of another used phone. (Long Story why I can't get a new one). This phone must last me a few years or more.

Click to collapse



I'd go with the Note 3. The S5 might have a very slightly more powerful processor (2.5GHz SD801 vs 2.3GHz SD800), but they have the same GPU. More significantly, the Note 3 has 3GB RAM vs only 2GB with the S5, and with the heavy TouchWiz, that extra gig is a huge difference, much moreso than 200MHz in processor speed.


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

But I noticed the Camera is better on the s5 from what I can tell and I ready is does good in low light which I do sometimes.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd go with the Note 3. The S5 might have a very slightly more powerful processor (2.5GHz SD801 vs 2.3GHz SD800), but they have the same GPU. More significantly, the Note 3 has 3GB RAM vs only 2GB with the S5, and with the heavy TouchWiz, that extra gig is a huge difference, much moreso than 200MHz in processor speed.

Click to collapse



Agree but you will miss waterproofing and significantly better camera.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> @Trilback Yeah my current device is the S5 , and it lags a lot specially on LP update , i would say go for the S5 and i hope it will be smoother with marshmallow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



What are you doing as far as normal use to notice it slowness? I have the latest OTA update.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> What are you doing as far as normal use to notice it slowness? I have the latest OTA update.

Click to collapse



It lags while multitasking and leaving bunch of apps oppened in background but nothing serious. It handles games very well , never had any lags or problem with any game. You may think of a custom rom if you get it , aosp roms made my S5 super fast and smooth as butter.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It lags while multitasking and leaving bunch of apps oppened in background but nothing serious. It handles games very well , never had any lags or problem with any game. You may think of a custom rom if you get it , aosp roms made my S5 super fast and smooth as butter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



The Verizon S5 and Note 3 don't have much going in the way of custom ROMs. A handful of customized TouchWiz ROMS, and maybe CM and a couple others with Safestrap. Updates are at the mercy of Verizon (and likely currently as updated as they'll ever be).

If he needs the device to last another 2 or 3 years, the Note is the better choice, I think because of the RAM. Both will have enough processing power for whatever unless he expects to play the Square Enix port of Skyrim in 2019, but the extra RAM of the Note will help out when normal programs like Facebook or whatever get heavier, use more resources (because budget phones will have better specs in the coming years) and will start to accumulate on his phone like they tend to do for most people. Waterproofness is nice, but not essential. As for the camera, I guess that depends on how big a priority it is.


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Verizon S5 and Note 3 don't have much going in the way of custom ROMs. A handful of customized TouchWiz ROMS, and maybe CM and a couple others with Safestrap. Updates are at the mercy of Verizon (and likely currently as updated as they'll ever be).
> 
> If he needs the device to last another 2 or 3 years, the Note is the better choice, I think because of the RAM. Both will have enough processing power for whatever unless he expects to play the Square Enix port of Skyrim in 2019, but the extra RAM of the Note will help out when normal programs like Facebook or whatever get heavier, use more resources (because budget phones will have better specs in the coming years) and will start to accumulate on his phone like they tend to do for most people. Waterproofness is nice, but not essential. As for the camera, I guess that depends on how big a priority it is.

Click to collapse



my old used phones I gotten lasted about 1 year and half to 2 years because the phone got slower(maybe cuz of app updates?) So I am trying to find a good buy. My friend has a note 2 and now a note 4 but she always been a note phone person.

---------- Post added at 08:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> It lags while multitasking and leaving bunch of apps oppened in background but nothing serious. It handles games very well , never had any lags or problem with any game. You may think of a custom rom if you get it , aosp roms made my S5 super fast and smooth as butter.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Was thinking of just leaving the stock rom if I want to keep the s5. if you could would you switch your s5 to a note 3?


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

Every time I see people talking about a device getting slow I can't help but wonder how much is due to mental manipulation.  Most devices released in the last few years are still as fast as the day they were released, but we are manipulated into thinking new devices will be so much faster. 

Website signature


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Every time I see people talking about a device getting slow I can't help but wonder how much is due to mental manipulation.  Most devices released in the last few years are still as fast as the day they were released, but we are manipulated into thinking new devices will be so much faster.
> 
> Website signature

Click to collapse



True but what happens if you try and open google maps and it takes 1 min or longer?


----------



## force70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> I did notice today the the s5 lags a bit. The s5 and note 3 price wise is not at issue as my friend is going to sell me either. I just wanted to know from peoples experience what they though of either.

Click to collapse



Note 3 all the way.

Bigger screen
WAY better battery life
More ram
S pen

That said both the S5 and Note 3 are both   versions behind current so as far as lasting a few years I think  you would be happier with something a little newer.



Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## imarq24 (Feb 25, 2016)

OK here's the deal in looking at getting a Nexus 6 ..I'm currently rocking a G2 rooted with Blissmallow. But wanted some input is it still worth it to get a Nexus 6 being 2yrs old  or should I go for a 6p


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

imarq24 said:


> OK here's the deal in looking at getting a Nexus 6 ..I'm currently rocking a G2 rooted with Blissmallow. But wanted some input is it still worth it to get a Nexus 6 being 2yrs old or should I go for a 6p

Click to collapse



I went from the g2 to the nexus 6 and am very pleased with it.  Prefer the 6 over the 6p for a few reasons.  Mostly due to the oem

Website signature


----------



## imarq24 (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I went from the g2 to the nexus 6 and am very pleased with it.  Prefer the 6 over the 6p for a few reasons.  Mostly due to the oem
> 
> Website signature

Click to collapse



Thanks looks like that's the direction I'm going with is the n6 but how do the cameras compare


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2016)

imarq24 said:


> OK here's the deal in looking at getting a Nexus 6 ..I'm currently rocking a G2 rooted with Blissmallow. But wanted some input is it still worth it to get a Nexus 6 being 2yrs old  or should I go for a 6p

Click to collapse



It's not 2 years old; it's not even a year and half old (16 months). And yes, it's worth it, IMO, if you can get a good price on it. I just bought one myself; it arrives tomorrow. The 6P is significantly more expensive (although still a good value), and I don't feel the performance difference is worth the extra cost. Coming from a G2 however, especially one running AOSP/CM ROMs, you probably won't notice much performance improvement between that and either of the Nexus 6's, given that the G2 still has very competent hardware and only needs to push a 1080p screen instead of QHD. The 6P in this case might be the better option, if only for future-proofing (the 6P will officially receive Android O, whereas the 6 might only get support through N). However, at this point, it might behoove you to simply wait until the 2016 Nexus model(s) come out, and/or maybe pick up a OnePlus One for cheap in the meantime if all you want is something bigger.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 25, 2016)

imarq24 said:


> OK here's the deal in looking at getting a Nexus 6 ..I'm currently rocking a G2 rooted with Blissmallow. But wanted some input is it still worth it to get a Nexus 6 being 2yrs old  or should I go for a 6p

Click to collapse



6P would definitely be more futureproof, and I've also heard that it's easier to handle than the 6. Also, the camera may or may not be worse than what you're used to; reports seem to vary on the matter. Apart from that, the 6 is a good enough upgrade that you probably won't feel disappointed. Still, if you can spare the cash, 6P is probably a better option.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I went from the g2 to the nexus 6 and am very pleased with it.  Prefer the 6 over the 6p for a few reasons.  Mostly due to the oem
> 
> Website signature

Click to collapse



I have both but was also really skeptical about the 6P and who makes it.

Surprisingly the build quality turned out to be super impressive and Im really happy i bought it.

Miss the 6" screen though, they messed up there.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




imarq24 said:


> OK here's the deal in looking at getting a Nexus 6 ..I'm currently rocking a G2 rooted with Blissmallow. But wanted some input is it still worth it to get a Nexus 6 being 2yrs old  or should I go for a 6p

Click to collapse



The 6 is still fantastic, one of my all time favorite  devices.

If money isnt an issue of course go for the newer more powerful version but absolutely nothing wrong with nabbing a 6. There will still be lots of development for it for quite some time I would imagine  also.

For me the extra storage on the 6P is great (have the 128gb model) and the 6P camera just kills the 6 camera.the fingerprint sensor on the  6p is flawless also and i actually use it..far better than my note 5 fingerprint scanner in fact

Short of storage and camera both nexus devices are pretty close IMO



Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## s8freak (Feb 25, 2016)

force70 said:


> I have both but was also really skeptical about the 6P and who makes it.
> 
> Surprisingly the build quality turned out to be super impressive and Im really happy i bought it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wasn't impressed by the build quality nor the camera. 5 days and I sent it back


----------



## Planterz (Feb 25, 2016)

s6freak said:


> I wasn't impressed by the build quality nor the camera. 5 days and I sent it back

Click to collapse



Most reviews I've read about the 6P said the build quality was amazing. And that's why I'm not very interested. Devices described as such typically mean that they're impossible to repair (ie: replace a fried battery) by the end users and cost way too much for replacement of a $20 part. Nevermind the time it takes to send it back to China or whereverthef$#%. If/when I need to fix my incoming Motorola Nexus 6, I know that I can do it myself.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Every time I see people talking about a device getting slow I can't help but wonder how much is due to mental manipulation.  Most devices released in the last few years are still as fast as the day they were released, but we are manipulated into thinking new devices will be so much faster.
> 
> Website signature

Click to collapse



1st thing guy who has 'slow phobe' must do completely factory data reset to wipe phone. 
2nd if factory data will not fix lag, root device and flash custom ROM. This is how to make device last one more year. But if possible for sure. Factory reset must be enough imo

---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> The Verizon S5 and Note 3 don't have much going in the way of custom ROMs. A handful of customized TouchWiz ROMS, and maybe CM and a couple others with Safestrap. Updates are at the mercy of Verizon (and likely currently as updated as they'll ever be).
> 
> If he needs the device to last another 2 or 3 years, the Note is the better choice, I think because of the RAM. Both will have enough processing power for whatever unless he expects to play the Square Enix port of Skyrim in 2019, but the extra RAM of the Note will help out when normal programs like Facebook or whatever get heavier, use more resources (because budget phones will have better specs in the coming years) and will start to accumulate on his phone like they tend to do for most people. Waterproofness is nice, but not essential. As for the camera, I guess that depends on how big a priority it is.

Click to collapse



CPU can be overclocked. On my ace 2 stock dual core CPU speed is at 800mhz. And it feels so damn huge difference when I set it at 1245 MHz!
Even though my phone is old already. Maybe even too old for some people but display is very good

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:56 AM ----------




Trilback said:


> True but what happens if you try and open google maps and it takes 1 min or longer?

Click to collapse



and then freezes for 5 mins and fixes after waiting 1 hour or by rebooting. (my galaxy ace 2 =] )


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

Trilback said:


> True but what happens if you try and open google maps and it takes 1 min or longer?

Click to collapse




If it takes that long to load then you have something bogging down the system, Even my GF 4 year old device still loads just as fast as my n6.

There are a few things you can do to keep it running smoothly. 

Like one of the biggest that most people over look is that the more storage you eat up on a device the slower it will go. So say my old 16gb nexus 4. Once I used around 10gb on the device it would slow down.  It would speed right back up once i cleaned it up some.


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 25, 2016)

force70 said:


> I have both but was also really skeptical about the 6P and who makes it.
> 
> Surprisingly the build quality turned out to be super impressive and Im really happy i bought it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Build quality is not very perfect as a lot of people complaining about alluminium frame bent at volume buttons. In example, keeping in one of these transparent cases (by huawei I believe) but it is an issue and you can return phone for that issue.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> 1st thing guy who has 'slow phobe' must do completely factory data reset to wipe phone.
> 2nd if factory data will not fix lag, root device and flash custom ROM. This is how to make device last one more year. But if possible for sure. Factory reset must be enough imo
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Look mate i know what i'm talking about as i have the device  , and yes this is exactly what i said look closely at my post ,  i already mentionned the custom rom option. And believe me , the S5 "lags" , there is other devices as old as my S5 or older and still faster like the nexus 5 or the LG G2 ( which i had too ) but this one struggle sometimes. 
I'm not a noob or an ignorant guy who cry "My sammy is slow i want an iphone" , i just say facts  @zelendel 
I think you misunderstood , i'm not saying the S5 is a slow or bad device. For exemple look at the One M8 , it was released nearly at the same time with the S5 , and it is smooth as butter even if you have a lot of apps installed or multitasking..etc , why ? The trick is the skin , sense Ui is very optimised and bug free , touchwiz in the other hand is heavier which slows down the phone. The Lg g2 is 6 months older and is "blazing" fast , because it's all optimization 
Now new touchwiz is miles better , they removed a lot of bloat and it is much better optimised , which gives us a great experience on the last sammy devices ( S6 and up ).
Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trilback (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> If it takes that long to load then you have something bogging down the system, Even my GF 4 year old device still loads just as fast as my n6.
> 
> There are a few things you can do to keep it running smoothly.
> 
> Like one of the biggest that most people over look is that the more storage you eat up on a device the slower it will go. So say my old 16gb nexus 4. Once I used around 10gb on the device it would slow down.  It would speed right back up once i cleaned it up some.

Click to collapse



This is one of my old phones that I had to use for a day and I had factory reset it and it's on a custom rom.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Look mate i know what i'm talking about as i have the device  , and yes this is exactly what i said look closely at my post ,  i already mentionned the custom rom option. And believe me , the S5 "lags" , there is other devices as old as my S5 or older and still faster like the nexus 5 or the LG G2 ( which i had too ) but this one struggle sometimes.
> I'm not a noob or an ignorant guy who cry "My sammy is slow i want an iphone" , i just say facts  @zelendel
> I think you misunderstood , i'm not saying the S5 is a slow or bad device. For exemple look at the One M8 , it was released nearly at the same time with the S5 , and it is smooth as butter even if you have a lot of apps installed or multitasking..etc , why ? The trick is the skin , sense Ui is very optimised and bug free , touchwiz in the other hand is heavier which slows down the phone. The Lg g2 is 6 months older and is "blazing" fast , because it's all optimization
> Now new touchwiz is miles better , they removed a lot of bloat and it is much better optimised , which gives us a great experience on the last sammy devices ( S6 and up ).
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




Did you really just say that Sense was bug free? Not even close. It is right up there with TW as one of the more hated Distros of android.   To be honest all the OEM distros are lousy. I can take the same device, remove the OEM distro, toss a pure android build on it and it will be twice as fast.

This is part of the reason most developers have ditched the these devices and now only buy nexus devices. It really is night and day.

Dont get me wrong. You do get many "cough" cough" "features" from OEM devices that alot of normal people will find handy I guess.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Did you really just say that Sense was bug free? Not even close. It is right up there with TW as one of the more hated Distros of android.   To be honest all the OEM distros are lousy. I can take the same device, remove the OEM distro, toss a pure android build on it and it will be twice as fast.
> 
> This is part of the reason most developers have ditched the these devices and now only buy nexus devices. It really is night and day.
> 
> Dont get me wrong. You do get many "cough" cough" "features" from OEM devices that alot of normal people will find handy I guess.

Click to collapse



Sense is hated? Where are you getting this? I personally don't like it (though I don't hate it nearly as much as TW), but almost everyone I talk to loves it. Why? I have no idea. However, it's certainly better than LG's, and some others I can think of. If I absolutely had to stick with a skin, I'd go with Sony's or Sense, because they mess the least with Material Design.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Sense is hated? Where are you getting this? I personally don't like it (though I don't hate it nearly as much as TW), but almost everyone I talk to loves it. Why? I have no idea. However, it's certainly better than LG's, and some others I can think of. If I absolutely had to stick with a skin, I'd go with Sony's or Sense, because they mess the least with Material Design.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Just look in the HTC forums. There are hundreds of scripts made to remove Sense. Even HTC sees this when a few years ago at the MWC they asked people on XDA to give Sense a chance.  

As for MD many dont see that as a good thing. It is common that MD is considered to look like it was made by fisher price in a pre-school class.  To the point that alot of developer laugh when they see new themes using it. Dont get me wrong I am sure alot of people like it, but then alot of people like IOS looks as well.

If you look in the market some of the most bought themes are the ones that remove the MD completely from the system.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Just look in the HTC forums. There are hundreds of scripts made to remove Sense. Even HTC sees this when a few years ago at the MWC they asked people on XDA to give Sense a chance.
> 
> As for MD many dont see that as a good thing. It is common that MD is considered to look like it was made by fisher price in a pre-school class.  To the point that alot of developer laugh when they see new themes using it. Dont get me wrong I am sure alot of people like it, but then alot of people like IOS looks as well.
> 
> If you look in the market some of the most bought themes are the ones that remove the MD completely from the system.

Click to collapse



I don't get why some people hate MD so much. To me, it looks leagues better than Holo ever did. I understand that that's subjective, but it's not just the looks; I find it much more intuitive and effortless. It's the little things, like the share menu and open with menus coming up from the bottom, making it easier to reach with my thumb, or the floating action button (LOVE that thing). I don't know if it's objectively a good UX, since I know nothing about design, but I do know that it's much better for me than any other skin, and that most of the people I know have a much easier time using it than Holo.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 25, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I don't get why some people hate MD so much. To me, it looks leagues better than Holo ever did. I understand that that's subjective, but it's not just the looks; I find it much more intuitive and effortless. It's the little things, like the share menu and open with menus coming up from the bottom, making it easier to reach with my thumb, or the floating action button (LOVE that thing). I don't know if it's objectively a good UX, since I know nothing about design, but I do know that it's much better for me than any other skin, and that most of the people I know have a much easier time using it than Holo.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




You know it wouldnt be as bad if they didnt use such a bad color pallet (which maybe changing soon due to the uproar all over the google groups) 

Most people just think it looks childish.

Also they messed it up badly. Using 5 images and 3 xmls to do the same thing that a single png would have done. which bloats the frameworks even more then it already is due to all the images and code still being left in back from GB and before. If you rip it apart you will see thousands of images and xmls that have not been used in more then 4 years.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> You know it wouldnt be as bad if they didnt use such a bad color pallet (which maybe changing soon due to the uproar all over the google groups)
> 
> Most people just think it looks childish.
> 
> Also they messed it up badly. Using 5 images and 3 xmls to do the same thing that a single png would have done. which bloats the frameworks even more then it already is due to all the images and code still being left in back from GB and before. If you rip it apart you will see thousands of images and xmls that have not been used in more then 4 years.

Click to collapse



I see. No wonder MD apps are heavier. Ah well, as an end user, I still prefer it over its predecessors. Subjectivity rears its head once again.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 25, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Just look in the HTC forums. There are hundreds of scripts made to remove Sense. Even HTC sees this when a few years ago at the MWC they asked people on XDA to give Sense a chance.
> 
> As for MD many dont see that as a good thing. It is common that MD is considered to look like it was made by fisher price in a pre-school class.  To the point that alot of developer laugh when they see new themes using it. Dont get me wrong I am sure alot of people like it, but then alot of people like IOS looks as well.
> 
> If you look in the market some of the most bought themes are the ones that remove the MD completely from the system.

Click to collapse



You will always find people complaining about the skin in every forum. Samsung users will say touchwiz is laggy , sony users will say it have some missing features , htc users will say it's bloated , even nexus users complain sometimes 

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 25, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> You will always find people complaining about the skin in every forum. Samsung users will say touchwiz is laggy , sony users will say it have some missing features , htc users will say it's bloated , even nexus users complain sometimes
> 
> Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly. Stock android downside is doesn't have as many features as android skins.


----------



## force70 (Feb 25, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> Build quality is not very perfect as a lot of people complaining about alluminium frame bent at volume buttons. In example, keeping in one of these transparent cases (by huawei I believe) but it is an issue and you can return phone for that issue.

Click to collapse



They cant idiot proof everything lol.

I have zero issues with mine, people who mistreat their device and then complain its faulty...well see my first comment.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## sharpeyedman (Feb 26, 2016)

Perhaps my next cellphone would be HTC Shadow 2.

Sent from my SM-G900T using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 26, 2016)

force70 said:


> They cant idiot proof everything lol.
> 
> I have zero issues with mine, people who mistreat their device and then complain its faulty...well see my first comment.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



I'm just saying that it has that common issue. If you don't believe, you can read a lot of examples in nexus 6p thread. I didn't say that this happens in all devices but in a huge part and it is weird that frame bents


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2016)

Mine is the S7 Edge coming next week


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 26, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Mine is the S7 Edge coming next week

Click to collapse



well, new phone, but not your new nick... you will need to make new acc for s7freak

kappa


----------



## s8freak (Feb 26, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> well, new phone, but not your new nick... you will need to make new acc for s7freak
> 
> kappa

Click to collapse



Nah don't need new account just ask for name change


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Feb 26, 2016)

Honestly, right now the S7 Edge is the one I want. LG didn't really impress me and it looks like Samsung has worked well to improve.


----------



## dredq (Feb 26, 2016)

After thinking long and hard and getting everyone's thoughts here I pre ordered the S7 edge.  I just want to say thank you to everyone that helped me in this discission.  This an awesome site with great people.  Thank you.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 26, 2016)

DarkCobraSK said:


> Honestly, right now the S7 Edge is the one I want. LG didn't really impress me and it looks like Samsung has worked well to improve.

Click to collapse



s7 is better than g5 if looking at price to quality ratio.


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2016)

I've had my Nexus 6 for about a day now, and I'm about ready to murder children, stomp on puppies and kittens, drown fish in Everclear, and watch a Will Ferrel movie marathon. And WHY [email protected]#$ can't I do a simple Titanium backup of even a single godammned [email protected]#%ing app on my OPO with 36.19GB of space without getting an "insufficient space" error?

@#$%^#%[email protected]&^#^#$%&^$%A$*^*@!&)$*#@#$%*)(@$&Y(@*#%U*\


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I've had my Nexus 6 for about a day now, and I'm about ready to murder children, stomp on puppies and kittens, drown fish in Everclear, and watch a Will Ferrel movie marathon. And WHY [email protected]#$ can't I do a simple Titanium backup of even a single godammned [email protected]#%ing app on my OPO with 36.19GB of space without getting an "insufficient space" error?
> 
> @#$%^#%[email protected]&^#^#$%&^$%A$*^*@!&)$*#@#$%*)(@$&Y(@*#%U*\

Click to collapse



Would like to help you but can't understand.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Feb 26, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Would like to help you but can't understand.

Click to collapse



Neither can I.

I don't know what when wrong, but trying to root/TWRP with Wugfresh's toolkit didn't quite work right. TWRP 3.0 got installed, but everything else got effed up. Whatever, I tried flashing a ROM and Gapps, and all I got was force-closes from Google crap. Tried using the Wugfresh tool to restore to stock. 4 times, didn't restore to stock. TWRP isn't stock, and no OS installed isn't stock. USB still works, so I managed to flash Bliss 6.0 and Gapps. It works. I don't like it, but it works. But for some completely unrelated****ingreason, now I can't do a Titanium backup of apps on my OnePlus One. It worked fine last time I did it. I've got plenty of space (36 frigging gb), yet even a single app gives me an "insufficient storage" error. I don't know what or why the @%#! is going on, but I'm at the very least I'm glad thick, full hair is in my genes, because at this point I'm about to rip every one of those bastards out by the root..


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Neither can I.
> 
> I don't know what when wrong, but trying to root/TWRP with Wugfresh's toolkit didn't quite work right. TWRP 3.0 got installed, but everything else got effed up. Whatever, I tried flashing a ROM and Gapps, and all I got was force-closes from Google crap. Tried using the Wugfresh tool to restore to stock. 4 times, didn't restore to stock. TWRP isn't stock, and no OS installed isn't stock. USB still works, so I managed to flash Bliss 6.0 and Gapps. It works. I don't like it, but it works. But for some completely unrelated****ingreason, now I can't do a Titanium backup of apps on my OnePlus One. It worked fine last time I did it. I've got plenty of space (36 frigging gb), yet even a single app gives me an "insufficient storage" error. I don't know what or why the @%#! is going on, but I'm at the very least I'm glad thick, full hair is in my genes, because at this point I'm about to rip every one of those bastards out by the root..

Click to collapse



Calm down my friend we'll find a solution even if i'm not familiar with the OPO or Nexus devices. So as i understand , you have an issue with restoring apps on your oneplus one running blisspop rom right now ?


----------



## Badre88 (Feb 27, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Neither can I.

Click to collapse



If you have "insufisant free space..." message when you want to backup/restore via titanium app, go to supersu > settings > security and uncheck "mount namespace seperation" reboot the device, try again titanium and see if it helps.

PS: Sorry for off topic


----------



## SirVer (Feb 27, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Neither can I.
> 
> I don't know what when wrong, but trying to root/TWRP with Wugfresh's toolkit didn't quite work right. TWRP 3.0 got installed, but everything else got effed up. Whatever, I tried flashing a ROM and Gapps, and all I got was force-closes from Google crap. Tried using the Wugfresh tool to restore to stock. 4 times, didn't restore to stock. TWRP isn't stock, and no OS installed isn't stock. USB still works, so I managed to flash Bliss 6.0 and Gapps. It works. I don't like it, but it works. But for some completely unrelated****ingreason, now I can't do a Titanium backup of apps on my OnePlus One. It worked fine last time I did it. I've got plenty of space (36 frigging gb), yet even a single app gives me an "insufficient storage" error. I don't know what or why the @%#! is going on, but I'm at the very least I'm glad thick, full hair is in my genes, because at this point I'm about to rip every one of those bastards out by the root..

Click to collapse



What @Badre88 said. If that doesn't work, take a nandroid backup, and use Titanium to restore from it on the target device. It'll be slow, and may not work for some apps, but it's better than nothing.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## BORIStheBLADE1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Looking for a new phone guys and girls.. Right now I have a LG G3 and like the phone buy I keep scratching the plastic lens over the  camera lens. I've replaced it 3 times already. They are cheap but I'm just tired of it. 

What I'm looking for is something I can root easily because I like to run Adaway and has a good camera. I'm on T-mobile right now and looking to spend $400.00 ish... What do you suggest to look at?

Thanks


----------



## the-spea76 (Feb 27, 2016)

Someone knews something about the HUAWEI mate 8?
I personally don't know this brand, but listening to people talk, they say that is pretty good. 
I will be interested about the mate 8 but it depends of the details. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final


----------



## obscuresword (Feb 27, 2016)

the-spea76 said:


> Someone knews something about the HUAWEI mate 8?
> I personally don't know this brand, but listening to people talk, they say that is pretty good.
> I will be interested about the mate 8 but it depends of the details.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final

Click to collapse



Huawei is the number 1 phone manufacturer in China (I believe). They made the Nexus 6p. I heard that the Mate 8 is a great phone. One of the guys I watch had a small problem with it though: https://youtu.be/HwfvidkLPoc.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




BORIStheBLADE1 said:


> Looking for a new phone guys and girls.. Right now I have a LG G3 and like the phone buy I keep scratching the plastic lens over the  camera lens. I've replaced it 3 times already. They are cheap but I'm just tired of it.
> 
> What I'm looking for is something I can root easily because I like to run Adaway and has a good camera. I'm on T-mobile right now and looking to spend $400.00 ish... What do you suggest to look at?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



LG G4 lol
You can also go with the Moto X 2015 too. 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Feb 27, 2016)

the-spea76 said:


> Someone knews something about the HUAWEI mate 8?
> I personally don't know this brand, but listening to people talk, they say that is pretty good.
> I will be interested about the mate 8 but it depends of the details.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final

Click to collapse



I looked into one of those for my dad. It's a pretty beastly phone, among the top 5 in power before the MWC devices came along. Has everything you'd expect from a flagship, except for a 2K display (it has FHD), which might be seen as an advantage, anyway. The only downside is the skin: it has lots of useful features, but it goes for a glassy iOS-like look, which doesn't go well with any Material Design apps. Across the system stuff though, the look is pretty consistent. Also, I think it's a dual sim active, though I'm not sure about that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## the-spea76 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thank you SirVer. I will thinking about all of that and with others brands. But when we had Samsung it's not easy to change 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final


----------



## SirVer (Feb 27, 2016)

the-spea76 said:


> Thank you SirVer. I will thinking about all of that and with others brands. But when we had Samsung it's not easy to change
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final

Click to collapse



Amen to that. [emoji23] 
Why don't you tell us your budget and what you're looking for? You might get some options you hadn't considered before.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## the-spea76 (Feb 27, 2016)

My budget is very poor....  A family with 3 children's here in Portugal is stuff. I inform me before and then I will thinking about all of that. 
Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final


----------



## Planterz (Feb 27, 2016)

Badre88 said:


> If you have "insufisant free space..." message when you want to backup/restore via titanium app, go to supersu > settings > security and uncheck "mount namespace seperation" reboot the device, try again titanium and see if it helps.
> 
> PS: Sorry for off topic

Click to collapse



You sir have saved my sanity. I'm new to this whole Marshmallow thing (I skipped Lollipop entirely), so I'm uninitiated with some of these new quirks.

Games (now that I can play them) are so much better on this bigger screen and stereo speakers. And this AMOLED screen is beautiful. I was worried about it being dim, as reviews I've read have bashed its brightness (270 nits _is_ rather low), but it's plenty bright. I keep my OPO at about 40% brightness, and it looks about the same at 40% on my Nexus 6. I never would have expected that. And whereas at 100% on my OPO it's ugly and overblown, it's absolutely gorgeous on my N6. I'm really liking this thing so far, now that it's working properly.

@force70 Out of curiosity, what ROM/kernel are you running on yours?


----------



## JihadJohn (Feb 27, 2016)

Just got the blackberry priv


----------



## force70 (Feb 27, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I'm just saying that it has that common issue. If you don't believe, you can read a lot of examples in nexus 6p thread. I didn't say that this happens in all devices but in a huge part and it is weird that frame bents

Click to collapse



Dude of courseI know that, ive read about it, seen the videos....before i even bought mine...yes it made me skeptical.

But mines fine and if it did bend no doubt it would be my fault for doing something stupid. Dont beleive everything you read 

This device is rock solid as far as i am concerned.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:07 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> You sir have saved my sanity. I'm new to this whole Marshmallow thing (I skipped Lollipop entirely), so I'm uninitiated with some of these new quirks.
> 
> Games (now that I can play them) are so much better on this bigger screen and stereo speakers. And this AMOLED screen is beautiful. I was worried about it being dim, as reviews I've read have bashed its brightness (270 nits _is_ rather low), but it's plenty bright. I keep my OPO at about 40% brightness, and it looks about the same at 40% on my Nexus 6. I never would have expected that. And whereas at 100% on my OPO it's ugly and overblown, it's absolutely gorgeous on my N6. I'm really liking this thing so far, now that it's working properly.
> 
> @force70 Out of curiosity, what ROM/kernel are you running on yours?

Click to collapse




Pure nexus! I flash alot but always come back to pure 

As fas as kernels go ive tried pretty much all the kernels but tend to stick with what the dev provides with the rom.

Chroma is really great also and flashing cataclysm mod over top of a stock based rom is pretty cool. Stock stability  with most the AOSP features.



Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2016)

BORIStheBLADE1 said:


> Looking for a new phone guys and girls.. Right now I have a LG G3 and like the phone buy I keep scratching the plastic lens over the  camera lens. I've replaced it 3 times already. They are cheap but I'm just tired of it.
> 
> What I'm looking for is something I can root easily because I like to run Adaway and has a good camera. I'm on T-mobile right now and looking to spend $400.00 ish... What do you suggest to look at?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's what you get for buying LG or HTC! Jeez! I have never noticed a single dot even on my any Galaxy phones (no I keep'em naked and don't care too), or the Moto X! Just buy anything which is not an LG or HTC.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 27, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, that's what you get for buying LG or HTC! Jeez! I have never noticed a single dot even on my any Galaxy phones (no I keep'em naked and don't care too), or the Moto X! Just buy anything which is not an LG or HTC.

Click to collapse



Be aware of your ignorance ?


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 27, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Be aware of your ignorance ?

Click to collapse



No thanks, I am just more informed :/


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> No thanks, I am just more informed :/

Click to collapse



You never owned an LG or HTC i think , they give amazing product , specially LG.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> You never owned an LG or HTC i think , they give amazing product , specially LG.

Click to collapse



I do not speak about products I have not owned. I have had many HTC devices before Android (in fact they were my second favourite brand after SE), and I have owned the G3 for a good 2 month. But then before contemplating suicide I sold that. I will never, ever, touch another LG phone in this life, and probably the next.

The actual post of mine was mainly focused on the camera lens scratch issue, which is most apparent in LG and HTC devices, and that's why I suggested to not go for those brands, other than that HTC still makes one of the best built devices, period.

Samsung, HTC, Sony, well I can still recommend these, but LG is just hilarious to recommend. Probably they make too good products and I like less-good products, that's the reason, if that makes this pointless conversation to not go forward.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 28, 2016)

The metal back has some scratches on my m8 but the camera lens looks fine even after the second time I dropped it in a wet Icy puddle this week. Every time it gets soaked I have to reboot it or it thinks the headphones are plugged in. Should I tell everyone not to buy HTC because of that? Lol


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> I do not speak about products I have not owned. I have had many HTC devices before Android (in fact they were my second favourite brand after SE), and I have owned the G3 for a good 2 month. But then before contemplating suicide I sold that. I will never, ever, touch another LG phone in this life, and probably the next.
> 
> The actual post of mine was mainly focused on the camera lens scratch issue, which is most apparent in LG and HTC devices, and that's why I suggested to not go for those brands, other than that HTC still makes one of the best built devices, period.
> 
> Samsung, HTC, Sony, well I can still recommend these, but LG is just hilarious to recommend. Probably they make too good products and I like less-good products, that's the reason, if that makes this pointless conversation to not go forward.

Click to collapse



We are having a friendly conversation don't be offendend


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> We are having a friendly conversation don't be offendend

Click to collapse



I was not offended at all dude! :laugh:


----------



## DreadStarX (Feb 28, 2016)

I think I've posted in here before, not sure. For some reason the search tells me I don't exist? Lol.

Anyways, I currently have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 4, and recently my Back button has stopped working. It's incredibly annoying.

I'm not sure what phone to get next, I'm hoping something I can root, I'd love to get my hands on a custom ROM to bypass the WiFi Hotspot Restriction Verizon has (If possible).

Any suggestions are appreciated! I use my phone A LOT, I think this month I've used nearly 2,000 minutes if not more.


----------



## superspletti (Feb 28, 2016)

Much too expensive for a Chinese ?. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> I think I've posted in here before, not sure. For some reason the search tells me I don't exist? Lol.
> 
> Anyways, I currently have a Verizon Samsung Galaxy Note 4, and recently my Back button has stopped working. It's incredibly annoying.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Gonna need a little more than that to suggest stuff. [emoji28] 
Budget, usage, most important features?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 28, 2016)

Sammy S7 seems to be on my wish list for next phone... not sure if it is as good as they say it will be though.


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

im thinking to get HTC M8, by budget is 250 euro ? anyone has a better suggestion ?!


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> im thinking to get HTC M8, by budget is 250 euro ? anyone has a better suggestion ?!

Click to collapse



You can add 50 euros and get the Nexus 5X.


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> You can add 50 euros and get the Nexus 5X.

Click to collapse



well, i could, but i dont like nexus 5x design, and not a great feel in hand


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> im thinking to get HTC M8, by budget is 250 euro ? anyone has a better suggestion ?!

Click to collapse



Specs wise, there are better options, but if you're looking for that metallic, godly in-hand feel... Not so much. There is the honor 5X (or the 7, if you're willing to stretch your budget), or the UMI Iron Pro, but none of these have much development going for them (UMI because MediaTek, honor because... I don't know, actually. Sources?). Specs wise, they beat the M8, but the M8 has a lot of development, which would allow you to make the most of the aging 2 GB RAM.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Specs wise, there are better options, but if you're looking for that metallic, godly in-hand feel... Not so much. There is the honor 5X (or the 7, if you're willing to stretch your budget), or the UMI Iron Pro, but none of these have much development going for them (UMI because MediaTek, honor because... I don't know, actually. Sources?). Specs wise, they beat the M8, but the M8 has a lot of development, which would allow you to make the most of the aging 2 GB RAM.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the only think that keeps me away right now from geting M8, is because there may not be more support from HTC, (marshmallow -end ), however, i used m7, and it was great, just camera wasnt good enought ! however im still googling


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> the only think that keeps me away right now from geting M8, is because there may not be more support from HTC, (marshmallow -end ), however, i used m7, and it was great, just camera wasnt good enought ! however im still googling

Click to collapse



You will probably be disappointed by the M8 camera as well, then. Check out the M8 Eye, you may find it more suitable. Don't know how good development for it is, though. Are you specifically looking for a metal build?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> You will probably be disappointed by the M8 camera as well, then. Check out the M8 Eye, you may find it more suitable. Don't know how good development for it is, though. Are you specifically looking for a metal build?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



no im not only loking for a metal build, but i wont buy that plastic cheap and not good loking build, like nexus 5x !
and yeah devolopment is very important !


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> no im not only loking for a metal build, but i wont buy that plastic cheap and not good loking build, like nexus 5x !

Click to collapse



In that case, you might like the OnePlus X. While I personally don't like the feel of it, I'm the only one I know who feels that way; everyone else loves it. In fact, original OnePlus One would also be a (better) option, if you don't mind the lack of "premium" materials. The LG G3 is also very nice, build quality wise (maybe because the only plastic part is the battery lid), but it doesn't feel nearly as nice as an M7/M8, though it tries very hard to come close. [emoji13] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> In that case, you might like the OnePlus X. While I personally don't like the feel of it, I'm the only one I know who feels that way; everyone else loves it. In fact, original OnePlus One would also be a (better) option, if you don't mind the lack of "premium" materials. The LG G3 is also very nice, build quality wise (maybe because the only plastic part is the battery lid), but it doesn't feel nearly as nice as an M7/M8, though it tries very hard to come close. [emoji13]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah oneplus x is good, i ordered that on AE  (since oneplus does not ship to my country ) and it lost on the way, but i got a refund, but if i order again i will use DHL this time, but the problem is : that if the screen will get damaged there is no support for that in my country,  i will need to send it back to oneplus or to the seller that it sells it ! (and i heared that the screen of oneplus x costs too much ) 
and i dont like 5.5 screens


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> yeah oneplus x is good, i ordered that on AE  (since oneplus does not ship to my country ) and it lost on the way, but i got a refund, but if i order again i will use DHL this time, but the problem is : that if the screen will get damaged there is no support for that in my country,  i will need to send it back to oneplus or to the seller that it sells it ! (and i heared that the screen of oneplus x costs too much )

Click to collapse



That's true. If I remember correctly though, the OnePlus One has a display that's moderately easy to replace. Easier than the M8, anyway; metal unibody has its downsides, after all.

P.S. What's AE?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That's true. If I remember correctly though, the OnePlus One has a display that's moderately easy to replace. Easier than the M8, anyway; metal unibody has its downsides, after all.
> 
> P.S. What's AE?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AE - AliExpress


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> AE - AliExpress

Click to collapse



... They sell OnePlus stuff on AliExpress? [emoji43] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhemal1325 (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ... They sell OnePlus stuff on AliExpress? [emoji43]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeap, may i ask whats your daily driver smartphone ? or its LG G3


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

Xhemal1325 said:


> yeap, may i ask whats your daily driver smartphone ?

Click to collapse



LG G3, two months old this week. It's actually the only capable smartphone I have right now; my Xperia ZR's display is shattered (3rd time!), and it's no longer cost effective to fix it. All my other devices are old - pre-2013 old. So yeah, the G3 is my only daily driver candidate, really. [emoji28] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Feb 28, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I've had my Nexus 6 for about a day now, and I'm about ready to murder children, stomp on puppies and kittens, drown fish in Everclear, and watch a Will Ferrel movie marathon. And WHY [email protected]#$ can't I do a simple Titanium backup of even a single godammned [email protected]#%ing app on my OPO with 36.19GB of space without getting an "insufficient space" error?
> 
> @#$%^#%[email protected]&^#^#$%&^$%A$*^*@!&)$*#@#$%*)(@$&Y(@*#%U*\

Click to collapse



36gb left in your sd card 0 probably. Apps has different partition in /data.

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------




obscuresword said:


> Huawei is the number 1 phone manufacturer in China (I believe). They made the Nexus 6p. I heard that the Mate 8 is a great phone. One of the guys I watch had a small problem with it though: https://youtu.be/HwfvidkLPoc.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



huawei mate 8 has 'poor camera' as people says, but for me even 8mp camera is very good. Also huawei mate 8 has very bad GPU.

---------- Post added at 08:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




the-spea76 said:


> Someone knews something about the HUAWEI mate 8?
> I personally don't know this brand, but listening to people talk, they say that is pretty good.
> I will be interested about the mate 8 but it depends of the details.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app with Blekota Note 4 Lite rom v. 5.2.1 final

Click to collapse



wait for xiaomi mi5 damn trust me, it is worth waiting, it is cheap and faster than s7 phone. Bad thing is custom Roms... poor support.


----------



## DreadStarX (Feb 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Gonna need a little more than that to suggest stuff. [emoji28]
> Budget, usage, most important features?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1. No Budget - I can walk out and buy 10 Samsung Galaxy Note 5s right now, if I so desired.
2. I call a lot, do a lot of app testing for friends.
3. Biggest is External SD Card (I have 128GB now, wouldn't mind larger support), AC WiFi, and being able to root/custom roms. 

I'm doing a "tech refresh" of my personal equipment, I'd like to get a new phone along with my new networking, and PC gear.


----------



## SirVer (Feb 28, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> 1. No Budget - I can walk out and buy 10 Samsung Galaxy Note 5s right now, if I so desired.
> 2. I call a lot, do a lot of app testing for friends.
> 3. Biggest is External SD Card (I have 128GB now, wouldn't mind larger support), AC WiFi, and being able to root/custom roms.
> 
> I'm doing a "tech refresh" of my personal equipment, I'd like to get a new phone along with my new networking, and PC gear.

Click to collapse



The Xperia Z5? The only current device I can think of that has everything you need. I don't know how the dev scene is for that device, but seeing as it's an Xperia, development is inevitable, so...
The G5 and S7 have the card slot and the wifi, but development is not a sure thing with either of them. Also, they've disabled Marshmallow's adopt SD card storage thing.
The G4 fits, but development hasn't taken off yet, and it's not certain that it will. The G3 has plenty of ROM support, and the other stuff you needed, but unless there's a budget constraint involved, it's hard to recommend it when there's better hardware available.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> 1. No Budget - I can walk out and buy 10 Samsung Galaxy Note 5s right now, if I so desired.
> 2. I call a lot, do a lot of app testing for friends.
> 3. Biggest is External SD Card (I have 128GB now, wouldn't mind larger support), AC WiFi, and being able to root/custom roms.
> 
> I'm doing a "tech refresh" of my personal equipment, I'd like to get a new phone along with my new networking, and PC gear.

Click to collapse



There is a winter edition of the note 5 with 128 gb of storage , worth taking a look at


----------



## DreadStarX (Feb 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> There is a winter edition of the note 5 with 128 gb of storage , worth taking a look at

Click to collapse



Does it have a root available or custom roms? I want to get rid of most of the bloatware, and bypass Verizon's stupid $30 / month access for making the HotSpot available. I do a fair bit of traveling, and I'm an IT guy. Granted, $30 isn't much when you make that an hour or so, but my phone bill with 5 phones is around $400 a month already.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 28, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> Does it have a root available or custom roms? I want to get rid of most of the bloatware, and bypass Verizon's stupid $30 / month access for making the HotSpot available. I do a fair bit of traveling, and I'm an IT guy. Granted, $30 isn't much when you make that an hour or so, but my phone bill with 5 phones is around $400 a month already.

Click to collapse



I just took a look on note 5 forum , i didnt found any rom on Verizon forum but i found this on Note 5 android developement , it's an extremly debloated rom :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3314355
Why not take a international Note 5 ?


----------



## rndmra (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm currently developing an android app and looking for a new smartphone with NFC and BLE. Plan to use it on daily basis, good battery and camera are welcome. Probably metallic case. Must have possibility to unlock the bootloader and root, preferably without using exploits.

Thought about nexus 5x (as google's reference phone), moto x or moto x play.

Some hints? Thanks.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 1, 2016)

rndmra said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently developing an android app and looking for a new smartphone with NFC and BLE. Plan to use it on daily basis, good battery and camera are welcome. Probably metallic case. Must have possibility to unlock the bootloader and root, preferably without using exploits.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you can find an HTC One M8 GPE online? Those are pretty easy to unlock/root, right? Camera isn't great, but this is the only one I can think of with a metal body. For the other two, AFAIK, almost all phones released in the last two years have BLE, and the good mid-range to higher mid-range and above all have NFC as well.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 1, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> wait for xiaomi mi5 damn trust me, it is worth waiting, it is cheap and faster than s7 phone. Bad thing is custom Roms... poor support.

Click to collapse



what's the reliability and quality of Xiaomi like,  compared with Sammy or htc? generally?


----------



## jamesbrack (Mar 2, 2016)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Iphone 6 when iphone 7 comes out


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2016)

jamesbrack said:


> Iphone 6 when iphone 7 comes out

Click to collapse



Ahhhhh the old iPhone post trying to get to 10 posts from a junior member while posting in an Android forum.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 2, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Ahhhhh the old iPhone post trying to get to 10 posts from a junior member while posting in an Android forum.

Click to collapse



Well, technically an everything-but-iOS forum, but yeah. [emoji23] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, technically an everything-but-iOS forum, but yeah. [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



True and by the way my next device ISN'T and iPhone it'll be shipped in a couple days and then I'll have my S7 Edge and have to get my screen name  changed AGAIN LOL???
Ahhhhh such is life 
So I'll have that device and my S6 Edge Plus  and my OPX 
Gotta figure out which of the last two to sell. 
Torn because I really like my OPX but I can make my money back on the S6 Edge Plus.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 2, 2016)

s6freak said:


> True and by the way my next device ISN'T and iPhone it'll be shipped in a couple days and then I'll have my S7 Edge and have to get my screen name  changed AGAIN LOL???
> Ahhhhh such is life
> So I'll have that device and my S6 Edge Plus  and my OPX
> Gotta figure out which of the last two to sell.
> Torn because I really like my OPX but I can make my money back on the S6 Edge Plus.

Click to collapse



Sell the OPX ?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 2, 2016)

s6freak said:


> True and by the way my next device ISN'T and iPhone it'll be shipped in a couple days and then I'll have my S7 Edge and have to get my screen name  changed AGAIN LOL???
> Ahhhhh such is life
> So I'll have that device and my S6 Edge Plus  and my OPX
> Gotta figure out which of the last two to sell.
> Torn because I really like my OPX but I can make my money back on the S6 Edge Plus.

Click to collapse



Why not sell the S6? The design of the S6 and S7 are largely the same aren't they? The OPX would probably make a good ROM testing and tinkering device, no?

P.S: Did you get the SD or Exynos version?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Sell the OPX ?

Click to collapse



Why? I really enjoy the device that's a solid little phone with some good development starting to roll.







SirVer said:


> Why not sell the S6? The design of the S6 and S7 are largely the same aren't they? The OPX would probably make a good ROM testing and tinkering device, no?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks thats what I was thinking.
I know because I'm ATT that the development on the S7 might not happen anytime soon not even a root method yet. So my thinking is because I AM a flashaholic I'll be able to still fulfill that and have a top end device as well.
I love that OPX it's a really well built solid phone that was extremely well priced brand new $259 US shipped if I remember. 
As much as I really enjoy my S6 Edge Plus I don't need two Sammy devices.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 2, 2016)

s6freak said:


> Why? I really enjoy the device that's a solid little phone with some good development starting to roll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OPX have better rom developpement we can't ignore this fact , but for me the S6 edge + is too good to sell and better overall. 
But in the end , the choice is yours ..Specially that you are getting the S7 edge , they are almost the same and you wouldnt find that "Wow" effect , then you can sell the S6 edge+.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The OPX have better rom dteveloppement we can't ignore this fact , but for me the S6 edge + is too good to sell and better overall.
> But in the end , the choice is yours ..Specially that you are getting the S7 edge , they are almost the same and you wouldnt find that "Wow" effect , then you can sell the S6 edge+.

Click to collapse



So true and since I've admitted many times of being a Sammy fan boy LOL  I guess whenever they drop a new flagship I gotta have it.
The couple things that made me really want the S7 Edge was 3600 mAh battery and ex sd card. 
So you know what thanks you guys you've helped me make my decision I'll sell the S6 Edge Plus  on Swappa after updating to MM that's out and get most of money back and put it on  my S7 Edge.


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2016)

s6freak said:


> True and by the way my next device ISN'T and iPhone it'll be shipped in a couple days and then I'll have my S7 Edge and have to get my screen name  changed AGAIN LOL???
> Ahhhhh such is life
> So I'll have that device and my S6 Edge Plus  and my OPX
> Gotta figure out which of the last two to sell.
> Torn because I really like my OPX but I can make my money back on the S6 Edge Plus.

Click to collapse





Keep them all, the more the better 

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Mar 2, 2016)

force70 said:


> Keep them all, the more the better
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse


@force70 I was wondering when you'd chime in oh keeper of all devices LOL you have WAY to much time on your hands Joe 
Of course where you live you're snowed in 9 months a year then you fight mosquitoes the other 3 months


----------



## ubigred (Mar 2, 2016)

BORIStheBLADE1 said:


> Looking for a new phone guys and girls.. Right now I have a LG G3 and like the phone buy I keep scratching the plastic lens over the  camera lens. I've replaced it 3 times already. They are cheap but I'm just tired of it.
> 
> What I'm looking for is something I can root easily because I like to run Adaway and has a good camera. I'm on T-mobile right now and looking to spend $400.00 ish... What do you suggest to look at?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Note 4

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 3, 2016)

s6freak said:


> @force70 I was wondering when you'd chime in oh keeper of all devices LOL you have WAY to much time on your hands Joe
> Of course where you live you're snowed in 9 months a year then you fight mosquitoes the other 3 months

Click to collapse



LOL


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 3, 2016)

Guys whats a nice phone that has great battery life and decent camera in 100-150 price range?

I'm looking at Homtom HT6 and Doogee T6. Does anyone know what camera sensor does the homtom have? It only says Sony Exmor RS while the Doogee has Sony IMX219 Exmor RS

Thanks


----------



## Planterz (Mar 3, 2016)

s6freak said:


> So you know what thanks you guys you've helped me make my decision I'll sell the S6 Edge Plus  on Swappa after updating to MM that's out and get most of money back and put it on  my S7 Edge.

Click to collapse



Unless you have another large phone or tablet, I think you'll find yourself missing the size of your S6 Edge Plus from time to time. I know you prefer not-huge phones, but sometimes huge can be great (especially at home), like watching videos or playing games. I've only had my Nexus 6 for a week, and already my OnePlus One seems tiny and quaint.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 3, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Unless you have another large phone or tablet, I think you'll find yourself missing the size of your S6 Edge Plus from time to time. I know you prefer not-huge phones, but sometimes huge can be great (especially at home), like watching videos or playing games. I've only had my Nexus 6 for a week, and already my OnePlus One seems tiny and quaint.

Click to collapse



S7 Edge screen is 5.5 S6 Edge Plus screen 5.7 I just don't find that much of a trade off for 3600 mAh battery and ex sd card. The S7 Edge that my friend had from TMO got 6 sot yesterday. 
I had the 6p I just didn't care for it but that's just my humble opinion. 
I'll keep the OPX for my tinkering and flashing and it's just a great little phone I really do enjoy it especially for the price.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 3, 2016)

s6freak said:


> S7 Edge screen is 5.5 S6 Edge Plus screen 5.7 I just don't find that much of a trade off for 3600 mAh battery and ex sd card. The S7 Edge that my friend had from TMO got 6 sot yesterday.

Click to collapse



Ah, I didn't realize the S7 Edge was bigger, I just assumed it was 5.1" like the S6 and S6 Edge are.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 3, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Ah, I didn't realize the S7 Edge was bigger, I just assumed it was 5.1" like the S6 and S6 Edge are.

Click to collapse



No it isn't, because there is no S7 Edge and S7 Edge Plus, only the normal S7 Edge


----------



## s8freak (Mar 3, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> No it isn't, because there is no S7 Edge and S7 Edge Plus, only the normal S7 Edge

Click to collapse



We weren't talking about a nonexistent  S7 Edge Plus we talking the difference between screen sizes of the S6 Edge Plus and the S7 Edge 
S6 Edge Plus 5.7 
S7 Edge 5.5


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G928C Running AUDAX plus


----------



## jmindset (Mar 3, 2016)

Xperia z5


----------



## SanjeevkumarR (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm happy with my Nexus 6P. Curious to try LG G5.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2016)

SanjeevkumarR said:


> I'm happy with my Nexus 6P. Curious to try LG G5.

Click to collapse



if nexus had external SD card I would buy.  until then others for me


----------



## himfa71 (Mar 4, 2016)

galaxy j5


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 4, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> if nexus had external SD card I would buy.  until then others for me

Click to collapse



you can use small adaptors anyways


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 4, 2016)

Will be getting a Galaxy A5 2016 , i really like this phone ?


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 4, 2016)

Guys i'm deciding between Homtom Ht6, Doogee T6, Oukitel K6000 Which one has the best camera and overall features?

http://www.kimovil.com/en/compare/doogee-homtom-ht6,doogee-t6,oukitel-k6000

If anyone thinks i could get a better phone for this kind of price range well please do tell


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 4, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> Guys i'm deciding between Homtom Ht6, Doogee T6, Oukitel K6000 Which one has the best camera and overall features?
> 
> http://www.kimovil.com/en/compare/doogee-homtom-ht6,doogee-t6,oukitel-k6000
> 
> If anyone thinks i could get a better phone for this kind of price range well please do tell

Click to collapse



I can tell you already - you will not be happy with these phones.


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 4, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> I can tell you already - you will not be happy with these phones.

Click to collapse



Why do you think so?

Which phones do you suggest then?


----------



## myawan (Mar 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Will be getting a Galaxy A5 2016 , i really like this phone ?

Click to collapse



It's good but camera and processor are mediocre.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 4, 2016)

myawan said:


> It's good but camera and processor are mediocre.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not medicore don't exagerate , it run all kind of games with no problem. Also i don't need a professional camera shooter the A5 2016 camera is enough for me , 4K video i never used it on my S5 i always shoot with 1080p.
You know smartphones have reached a mature stage , the market is almost saturated and we see a lot and a lot of useless power in our phone but most of us don't even use 25% of it.
I really adore it's design and most reviewers prefer it over the S6 ( design of course ) , it has a big battery ( 2900mah) and Full HD 5.2" screen , just perfect.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> Why do you think so?
> 
> Which phones do you suggest then?

Click to collapse



While it's not a certainty, he might have a point. I haven't looked at the spec sheets, but a common occurrence with Chinese phones is that the specs will look fine on paper, but the corner cutting will be evident once you actually get it; stuff like touch responsiveness, display brightness, buttons that'll wear out quickly, and so on. Y'know, those things people don't generally check because they don't realize they're factors.
Is there a reason you haven't considered Xiaomi, or any of the other, more reputed Chinese manufacturers? In any case, provided you can source them, here are some contenders:

Lenovo K3 Note: OK camera, not the best, according to reviewers. Personally, I thought it was good considering the price, but I'm no photographer, not even close.

Meizu m2/m2 note: Less power than the K3, otherwise mostly the same. Camera on the m2 note is the best of the lot, I think.

Xiaomi: Pretty much anything from the Redmi line, really; there are too many models to list. I don't think any of them have particularly good cameras, though.

BLU: Good budget manufacturer, don't know much more than that. Might be worth checking out.

UMI: Offers some excellent hardware for very good prices. Its Iron Pro was fairly well received, though it is out of your budget by about $30, IIRC. Still, they have other devices, and there's probably something there for you.

In terms of development... None of them will be spectacular, because MediaTek. The K3 Note has a surprising number of custom ROMs, but it's not easy to root without a Windows computer. Xiaomi devices are a mixed bag -  some of them do, some of them don't. UMI makes an attempt at it, by offering this flashing tool they call "Rootjoy", which allows you to flash custom ROMs, which they also provide. Don't know if it's genuinely good, or just a gimmick, but it's worth looking into.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> Why do you think so?
> 
> Which phones do you suggest then?

Click to collapse



well I just came here and guy above explained everything I had in mind why. The main problem is that phones are Chinese and they have 'specs on paper' so I would suggest you more better brands like samsung, LG, Sony(good camera company), motorola, lenovo (Motorola), huawei(Chinese but very popular and good reviews about price to quality combo) Probably as you look for cheap phone huawei phones are very good at what price they are.


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 5, 2016)

I just checked Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 3, Meizu M2 Note. Really Great Phones. Also i can get Asus Zenfone 2 Laser for very nice price does anyone have experience with it?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> I just checked Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 3, Meizu M2 Note. Really Great Phones. Also i can get Asus Zenfone 2 Laser for very nice price does anyone have experience with it?

Click to collapse



I don't have any experience with it, but it's pretty underpowered compared to the other devices you checked. If you can get the Redmi Note 3 Snapdragon version for a good price, that would be your best bet. Except for the camera. Is that your main focus?
Also, there are 2 or 3 Laser models - which one are you talking about? 5, 5.5, or 6 inch?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 5, 2016)

Just figured out its 5inch version so its a big no go


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> Just figured out its 5inch version so its a big no go

Click to collapse



Too small? Once you've gone phab, you can't go back. [emoji57] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 5, 2016)

It also has different specs (smaller battery...)


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> It also has different specs (smaller battery...)

Click to collapse



Indeed. What's your primary objective for your phone? Camera, battery life, performance?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 5, 2016)

Mostly camera and battery life. I'm not so crazy about perfomance as i wont game that much on it


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> Mostly camera and battery life. I'm not so crazy about perfomance as i wont game that much on it

Click to collapse



I've been reading some reviews, and the Redmi Note 3 has very good battery life, but I'm seeing mixed opinions on the camera. Overall, it seems like it's of average quality for something in its price range, but apparently not up to Xiaomi's usual standards.
By the way, when considering Xiaomi devices, do keep in mind that they're bootloader locked now, and that you have to send a request that's manually evaluated by their dev team to unlock it, including reasons for doing so, and other stupid stuff. *sigh* Such a shame. And they were doing so well, too. [emoji17] 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Witeserg (Mar 5, 2016)

*motorola*

motorola nexus 6


----------



## cobras3 (Mar 5, 2016)

Because we are in the middle of the Discussion about Xiaomi and other Chinese manufactures, it would be great if you can help me about choosing The right Phone for my Brother. 
Now he use a HTC One M7 and he is not lucky with them, because of the bad Camera(the front one is full with dust) . He definitely looks for A good Design, he Hate Samsungs Design of the s6. I dont like it too. So he wants to buy Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro. I don't think that redmi note 3 will become Marshmallow update or the newer one. But he would like to have a newest software. He found also for a good price the redmi note 3.
So what do you think? what is the right Phone for him in this price range for about 300€. It does not have to be Xiaomi.  Thank you in Advance


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 5, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Because we are in the middle of the Discussion about Xiaomi and other Chinese manufactures, it would be great if you can help me about choosing The right Phone for my Brother.
> Now he use a HTC One M7 and he is not lucky with them, because of the bad Camera(the front one is full with dust) . He definitely looks for A good Design, he Hate Samsungs Design of the s6. I dont like it too. So he wants to buy Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro. I don't think that redmi note 3 will become Marshmallow update or the newer one. But he would like to have a newest software. He found also for a good price the redmi note 3.
> So what do you think? what is the right Phone for him in this price range for about 300€. It does not have to be Xiaomi.  Thank you in Advance

Click to collapse



How to become Marshmallow? 
In English it is get Marshmallow?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 5, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Because we are in the middle of the Discussion about Xiaomi and other Chinese manufactures, it would be great if you can help me about choosing The right Phone for my Brother.
> Now he use a HTC One M7 and he is not lucky with them, because of the bad Camera(the front one is full with dust) . He definitely looks for A good Design, he Hate Samsungs Design of the s6. I dont like it too. So he wants to buy Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro. I don't think that redmi note 3 will become Marshmallow update or the newer one. But he would like to have a newest software. He found also for a good price the redmi note 3.
> So what do you think? what is the right Phone for him in this price range for about 300€. It does not have to be Xiaomi.  Thank you in Advance

Click to collapse



For 300€ ? You can get the Oneplus X , Nexus 5X , honor 5x , Oneplus One , Moto X play..etc.
All the X things ???


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Because we are in the middle of the Discussion about Xiaomi and other Chinese manufactures, it would be great if you can help me about choosing The right Phone for my Brother.
> Now he use a HTC One M7 and he is not lucky with them, because of the bad Camera(the front one is full with dust) . He definitely looks for A good Design, he Hate Samsungs Design of the s6. I dont like it too. So he wants to buy Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro. I don't think that redmi note 3 will become Marshmallow update or the newer one. But he would like to have a newest software. He found also for a good price the redmi note 3.
> So what do you think? what is the right Phone for him in this price range for about 300€. It does not have to be Xiaomi.  Thank you in Advance

Click to collapse



What the guy above me said. For €300, your choices are practically unlimited. If he cares more about the software, OnePlus One is a good option, as it has a decent camera, and it'll get updated for a while officially, and even more with custom ROMs. If he cares more about camera, maybe the LG G3 or G4? Both have Marshmallow, and the G4 will probably get Android N as well.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobras3 (Mar 5, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> How to become Marshmallow?
> In English it is get Marshmallow?

Click to collapse



Sorry,  to "get" marshmallow update. 


Soufiansky said:


> For 300€ ? You can get the Oneplus X , Nexus 5X , honor 5x , Oneplus One , Moto X play..etc.
> All the X things ???

Click to collapse



He likes the Alu design.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 5, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Sorry,  to "get" marshmallow update.
> 
> He likes the Alu design.

Click to collapse



Oneplus X have amazing design , Honor 5x too its quite beautiful.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 5, 2016)

cobras3 said:


> Sorry,  to "get" marshmallow update.
> 
> He likes the Alu design.

Click to collapse



Huawei P8 and Honor 7? Both are metal body. Honor 7 will get Marshmallow at least, don't know about P8. Decent cameras, not the best.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 5, 2016)

Motorola moto x play has the most battery and if you are looking for good camera, don't buy Chinese, they mostly has worst one compared for how much they goes


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 6, 2016)

I have only had 2 HTC phones.....I still hate my self for it...iv owed a lot of LG phones...including the g3 and g2....5 min out of the box there rooted with many many many choices of custom roms and recoverys...never board with an LG ......never board with an htc....it only took a year to come up with a root method....


----------



## mimi20 (Mar 6, 2016)

Looking for:
5'0 or bigger screen
Light Weight
Good Camera
$300 or below
Can be Chinese brand 
No HTC


----------



## SirVer (Mar 6, 2016)

kaylaruss said:


> Looking for:
> 5'0 or bigger screen
> Light Weight
> Good Camera
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 and OnePlus One (decent camera) are the only ones I can think of at the moment. New phones in this range are generally not good at camera quality, so it's best you look at older flagships.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 6, 2016)

kaylaruss said:


> Looking for:
> 5'0 or bigger screen
> Light Weight
> Good Camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto X play , Nexus 5X , Lg G3 , Oneplus X...and much more.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 6, 2016)

trinidy said:


> I have only had 2 HTC phones.....I still hate my self for it...iv owed a lot of LG phones...including the g3 and g2....5 min out of the box there rooted with many many many choices of custom roms and recoverys...never board with an LG ......never board with an htc....it only took a year to come up with a root method....

Click to collapse



What phone took a year to get root?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 6, 2016)

My S7 Edge Plus shipped today woohoo 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from Smokin G928C Rockin Audax+MM


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 6, 2016)

510 and 512.......the 510 wasn't quite that long but I think the 512 was closer to 2 years be four I could find anything about rooting it.....unlocking the bootloader was no problem....and this is just me but when I shop for a phone in that 300 price range...Im thinking as much internal memory as possible....it's nice not having to move folders back and fourth.....or haveing to deal with swap or link2sd...as nice as it is to have with low memory devices..you can never go wrong with a nexus. but the g3 has it all plus plenty of mod optionso for power user


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 6, 2016)

trinidy said:


> 510 and 512.......the 510 wasn't quite that long but I think the 512 was closer to 2 years be four I could find anything about rooting it.....unlocking the bootloader was no problem....and this is just me but when I shop for a phone in that 300 price range...Im thinking as much internal memory as possible....it's nice not having to move folders back and fourth.....or haveing to deal with swap or link2sd...as nice as it is to have with low memory devices..you can never go wrong with a nexus. but the g3 has it all plus plenty of mod optionso for power user

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure every brand out there has some unpopular phones just like that which never got root or took a long time. 

I still have my 6 year old HTC desire (the original) which had root right away and more roms than anything else at the time. I had the HTC one s and gave it to my friend. Was still working when he got a Moto x this year. Now I have the m8. I've never had a problem getting root on an htc and they make unlocking the boot loader nice and easy.

I have my LG g2 broken in a drawer. It was a good working phone but very fragile. I'm sure you feel soured by your experience with those 2 phones but if you stick to their most popular stuff you won't have that problem. And like I said it's not just a problem with HTC.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 6, 2016)

My ancient HTC desire


----------



## FazeRN (Mar 6, 2016)

Samsung seems to make better things with even number flagship phones, e.g. Galaxy Note 2, 4. So by this logic, I will be waiting for a Galaxy Note 6 or 8 lol


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 6, 2016)

s6freak said:


> My S7 Edge Plus shipped today woohoo
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from Smokin G928C Rockin Audax+MM

Click to collapse



I'm getting an A5 2016 wohooo x2


----------



## Yellowflash99 (Mar 6, 2016)

kaylaruss said:


> Looking for:
> 5'0 or bigger screen
> Light Weight
> Good Camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi is your best bet besides Oneplus and Lenovo as cheap Chinese phone maker as Huawei however aren't playing in the same category. I own the redmi note 2 prime and felt the need to upgrade to the redmi note 3. That was before they released it with a new much powerful SoC (sd650) better than the sd808, a new camera sensor 16mp, and the fingerprint scanner in the back with the ability to add sd card same as the brand new mi5. The coolest thing here is that it is priced around 180~200$ on aliexpress. But the saddest thing is that it's bootloader locked.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 6, 2016)

right you are 350rocket....I'm sure if I had one of there high end phones I would feel differently....I've owned and bricked about every budget phone out there...I guess I prefer LG because I've had a lot of them...budget and high end....I also think (just my opinion) LG has made some big strides in the last few years over any other phone ....but maybe I'm just undecisive....I've had my first galaxy s5 for about 5 weeks and I'm love it....more ram and a bigger screen would be groovy....and not to mention it already had 5.0 lollipop so no root what so ever as of yet...


----------



## Yellowflash99 (Mar 6, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> My ancient HTC desire

Click to collapse



... and still looking good. I remember back my very first htc phone was the window 6.1 powered Touch HD back in 2010 which I kept until I intentionally broke it 3 years later. I took the plunge into the amazing world of Android in 2012 with the HTC Desire HD which ended up stolen just after a year. Felt like I was cursed with htc phone then decided to get the galaxy note 2...


----------



## force70 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yellowflash99 said:


> Xiaomi is your best bet besides Oneplus and Lenovo as cheap Chinese phone maker as Huawei however aren't playing in the same category. I own the redmi note 2 prime and felt the need to upgrade to the redmi note 3. That was before they released it with a new much powerful SoC (sd650) better than the sd808, a new camera sensor 16mp, and the fingerprint scanner in the back with the ability to add sd card same as the brand new mi5. The coolest thing here is that it is priced around 180~200$ on aliexpress. But the saddest thing is that it's bootloader locked.

Click to collapse



Yeah Id completely  dismiss xiaomi at this point with their new locked bootloader BS policy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 7, 2016)

yup the the locked bootloader  is a deal braker for me also....that's my hang up with htc...every phone and every bootloader locked down and s on


----------



## zelendel (Mar 7, 2016)

As many are coming to understand you will find that you have only 2 choices comming soon. Modding with a nexus or using any other device and they all being locked down. 

Most do it for security versions others like Xiaomi are doing it for other reasons.


----------



## TheKingKong (Mar 7, 2016)

Looking for Dual Sim phone with 2 x 3g/4g antenna

Any dual sim phone on the market, which allows 3g voice calls on 2nd Sim, if Primary Sim is used for Data (4g/3g).

Service providers are phasing out 2g services here, and will totally stop 2g services in a year's time.


----------



## kixxth (Mar 7, 2016)

my next will be lg v10 or g5


----------



## joelk2 (Mar 7, 2016)

honor 7
redmi 3 (not note)
oneplus x

which should i choose?


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 7, 2016)

As many are coming to understand you will find that you have only 2 choices comming soon. Modding with a nexus or using any other device and they all being locked down. 

Most do it for security versions others like Xiaomi are doing it for other reasons.
............so my question is where did u come up with this info....only choice will be nexus?...that would be fine...never owned a nexus phone but I have the tablet and I love it other then no option for SD card......but is this true facked or is this just where u see it going in the future???

---------- Post added at 11:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------

can someone please explain how I quote a person's post to add to my reply so I don't look like a moron randomly jumping into everyone conversation....thanks and I'm using xda premium 4.apk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 7, 2016)

trinidy said:


> As many are coming to understand you will find that you have only 2 choices comming soon. Modding with a nexus or using any other device and they all being locked down.
> 
> Most do it for security versions others like Xiaomi are doing it for other reasons.
> ............so my question is where did u come up with this info....only choice will be nexus?...that would be fine...never owned a nexus phone but I have the tablet and I love it other then no option for SD card......but is this true facked or is this just where u see it going in the future???
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah I've had that problem with the XDA premium app I use Tapatalk now

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from Smokin G928C Rockin Audax+MM


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 7, 2016)

I don't know why anyone would pay for this junk app. It's always been the most unreliable app I've used. Tapatalk is less buggy but still a pain to use I find.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 7, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I don't know why anyone would pay for this junk app. It's always been the most unreliable app I've used. Tapatalk is less buggy but still a pain to use I find.

Click to collapse



Xda premium is free ..but i agree it's the most buggy app i ever seen.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 8, 2016)

Sorry my mistake. Normally premium means paid. This time they just called it premium to contradict reality lol


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 8, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Sorry my mistake. Normally premium means paid. This time they just called it premium to contradict reality lol

Click to collapse



It was a paid app but they change it to free after some time lol

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 8, 2016)

it was a  payed apk when i........um aquired it.....I'll take the advice....time to give tapatalk a shot..


----------



## Yellowflash99 (Mar 8, 2016)

TheKingKong said:


> Looking for Dual Sim phone with 2 x 3g/4g antenna
> 
> Any dual sim phone on the market, which allows 3g voice calls on 2nd Sim, if Primary Sim is used for Data (4g/3g).
> 
> Service providers are phasing out 2g services here, and will totally stop 2g services in a year's time.

Click to collapse



That's right 3g must be standard nowadays.


----------



## kenny_cfc (Mar 8, 2016)

joelk2 said:


> honor 7
> redmi 3 (not note)
> oneplus x
> 
> which should i choose?

Click to collapse



Depends on what are you looking for. For eg: A better camera or a better battery.


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 8, 2016)

If you are on a extremely low budget like I am... You might like the Coolpad Arise 5560S. It has a 1.2 GHZ dual core processor and 512 MB of RAM. You can root it and it takes very well to lots of tweaking. There is no custom recovery yet, but it is easily recoverable if soft-bricked by flashing the stock rom using the factory tools. It runs well, especially when rooted and is AOSP. There is only one bloat app (Touchpal Keyboard). You may like it and not consider it bloatware, but I don't. Available from Kroger Stores (Dillon's, Gerbes, ect.) for a measly $20, or Scratch Wireless (With Free Cell Service Every Month) for $100.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 8, 2016)

FanboyStudios said:


> If you are on a extremely low budget like I am... You might like the Coolpad Arise 5560S. It has a 1.2 GHZ dual core processor and 512 MB of RAM. You can root it and it takes very well to lots of tweaking. There is no custom recovery yet, but it is easily recoverable if soft-bricked by flashing the stock rom using the factory tools. It runs well, especially when rooted and is AOSP. There is only one bloat app (Touchpal Keyboard). You may like it and not consider it bloatware, but I don't. Available from Kroger Stores (Dillon's, Gerbes, ect.) for a measly $20, or Scratch Wireless (With Free Cell Service Every Month) for $100.

Click to collapse



512mb ? Seriously he can get a moto g 1st gen , or a used lg g2 at 70$ with 2Gb of ram and snapdragon 800 and good custom roms choice


----------



## kos26 (Mar 8, 2016)

Need help deciding on my next phone. I have two lines eligible for upgrade on AT&T. I have the Nexus 6 now, thinking about the S7 Edge or the G5. If I order the S7 this week I get a free pair of the Samsung Gear VR goggles. Not a big deal, but a bonus. I do want root, which may not come or even be possible on the S7.  I'm not sure about the G5, I had the G3 and was rooted, no custom recovery at the time.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 8, 2016)

things have changed with the g3....more options for roms and cwm and team win have many compatible recoverys...any who, I just ran across a g4 and a low price...haven't herd much on the g4....I had the g2 and g3 and was happy with both...anyone know about the g4?....is it an improvement over the g3?....thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## EricLandis (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm planning to buy Samsung galaxy s7. Maybe this december for christmas.


----------



## DarkCobraSK (Mar 9, 2016)

EricLandis said:


> I'm planning to buy Samsung galaxy s7. Maybe this december for christmas.

Click to collapse



 By then there might be something better to look forward to. Hehehe


----------



## force70 (Mar 9, 2016)

EricLandis said:


> I'm planning to buy Samsung galaxy s7. Maybe this december for christmas.

Click to collapse



By then we will be gearing up for  the S8 probably lol, its a never ending cycle!

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2016)

force70 said:


> By then we will be gearing up for  the S8 probably lol, its a never ending cycle!

Click to collapse



That's why I just wait a year until the price goes down. I'm loving my Nexus 6, running PureNexus (on yours and others' recommendations) with ElementalX kernel. Stable, fast (80K+ Antutu, no OC), and only cost me $340 rather than $700.


----------



## manosdk (Mar 9, 2016)

*New phone*

Well i am owner of a moto g 4g with cm 12.1 ,but i decided to get a new phone, 420 euros max.
So i cheked on some phones in this price range and i found nexus 5p ,oneplus two,note 4.i want a phone with good battery ,good screen with sd 805 and up thats what i am focusing.what should i buy? I cant always trust specs so thats why i ask you becauase i want answers from people that probably owned the phone or even have had it in their hands for a short period of time.Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Max.mk (Mar 9, 2016)

hi, I'm looking for a 7-8" Android Tablet. GPS, 3g, good resolution and screen is a must. Something like Xiaomi MiPad or Nvidia Shield K1 with 3g. What would you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## jimbob999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Ok people I am finding it so hard to buy my next phone.  My current Z1 Compact has a dead battery issue so instead of paying some fee to get it replaced I thought I'd put the money towards a new phone.  Now I have had iphones before, and I really liked my Z1 compact, so there really is no brand loyalty with me (my apple 4s is still going strong as music player).

Now I love the look for the Samsung S7 but that is one phone I wont be able to afford!  I'm looking at a budget of around £300 (UK), I really don't want a phablet or something that is bigger then 5" but I could be persuaded if it was good enough.  I like big storage so an SD card would be beneficial.

The Z5 compact on paper looks ideal, but have been reading around and there seems to be a few issues and complaints (could just be the norm), and so I am really stuck on which phone to get.

Any ideas or recommendation to point me in the right direction would be fantastic.
-Around £300 (will buy from any store/website)
-Nothing really bigger then 5" (I like using one hand)
-Decent sized storage (>64gb)
-Any brand/OS

  Thanks


----------



## onRecord (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbob999 said:


> Ok people I am finding it so hard to buy my next phone.  My current Z1 Compact has a dead battery issue so instead of paying some fee to get it replaced I thought I'd put the money towards a new phone.  Now I have had iphones before, and I really liked my Z1 compact, so there really is no brand loyalty with me (my apple 4s is still going strong as music player).
> 
> Now I love the look for the Samsung S7 but that is one phone I wont be able to afford!  I'm looking at a budget of around £300 (UK), I really don't want a phablet or something that is bigger then 5" but I could be persuaded if it was good enough.  I like big storage so an SD card would be beneficial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Z3 compact. Strong battery, easy use and fast updates from sony. Search for easily used on the market, so the battery won't suffer to much. Or go to your carrier and ask for an "upgrade". 

Else samsung galaxy alpha/a5 2016 or huawei p8 (lite)/ honor 6 or 7.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

manosdk said:


> Well i am owner of a moto g 4g with cm 12.1 ,but i decided to get a new phone, 420 euros max.
> So i cheked on some phones in this price range and i found nexus 5p ,oneplus two,note 4.i want a phone with good battery ,good screen with sd 805 and up thats what i am focusing.what should i buy? I cant always trust specs so thats why i ask you becauase i want answers from people that probably owned the phone or even have had it in their hands for a short period of time.Sorry for my bad english.

Click to collapse



While I haven't used or held it, the Nexus 6 seems like a good choice, and it saves you a bunch of cash. You could probably find something better with your budget, but as someone who's coming from something as relatively dev-friendly as the Moto G, you might prefer a Nexus.
Comment on the OnePlus Two: looks decent (the fingerprint scanner design ruins it for me), and feels very nice in hand. One of my friends has it, and it seems very fluid, no lags while I was looking. However, he has noted the temperature issue - it gets warm even on moderate tasks, and progressively hotter with usage. Ambient temperature could be a contributing factor (I live in India), so while it might be OK in other places, I would not recommend it if you live somewhere with even close to tropical climate. Don't know if that's a valid concern, but I have noticed that devices tend to heat up faster in such weather.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbob999 (Mar 9, 2016)

onRecord said:


> Z3 compact. Strong battery, easy use and fast updates from sony. Search for easily used on the market, so the battery won't suffer to much. Or go to your carrier and ask for an "upgrade".
> 
> Else samsung galaxy alpha/a5 2016 or huawei p8 (lite)/ honor 6 or 7.

Click to collapse




Would you buy the Z3 compact over the Z5 compact???  Price wise in places I haven't found too much of a difference.  Just thinking Z5 compact may be better suited in the long run (newb input right there!)

Thanks for the advice, will have a look into the others!


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbob999 said:


> Would you buy the Z3 compact over the Z5 compact???  Price wise in places I haven't found too much of a difference.  Just thinking Z5 compact may be better suited in the long run (newb input right there!)
> 
> Thanks for the advice, will have a look into the others!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't, honestly. Not because it's bad, but because it's difficult to justify paying that much for a phone with only 2 gigs of RAM. I have no doubt that it'll be enough, but at ~$450, "enough" isn't enough.
From your initial specifications, it sounds like the honor 7 is right up your alley: good processor, 3 gigs of RAM, decent camera, metal build, FHD, fingerprint sensor, and 16/64 GB internal (though apparently there's an "enhanced" edition that's exactly the same except it has 32 GB, Marshmallow out of the box, and a slightly higher price tag). The weak point is its GPU; it is, quite frankly, (EDIT: not good). Relatively speaking. Very conflicting reports on that: some people say there are performance issues, other say it runs Asphalt 8 perfectly, and everything in between. I seriously considered it when looking for a device recently, and only decided against it because the G3 looked more futureproof to me. Here's the XDA review for it:

http://www.xda-developers.com/honor-7-xda-review/

Can't really think of anything else that ticks all your boxes. Xiaomi might have some candidates, but I don't know their lineup very well. You'd also have to make sure they support the 3G/4G bands where you live.

EDIT: Apparently, XDA (or Tapatalk) auto-censors posts, and decided that the colloquial term for excrement was worthy of said censorship. *bewildered shrug*


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

you have no brand loyalty????....OK so here's what u need to do...go out and bye the new I phone......that way the next time we talk to you you will be 100% android.....allso no matter what phone u own after that, no matter how crappy it may be...at least u will be able to say (at least it's not as bad as that stupid iPhone)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------

oh and your welcome

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

trinidy said:


> you have no brand loyalty????....OK so here's what u need to do...go out and bye the new I phone......that way the next time we talk to you you will be 100% android.....allso no matter what phone u own after that, no matter how crappy it may be...at least u will be able to say (at least it's not as bad as that stupid iPhone)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's already mentioned that he's used and enjoyed an iPhone. Your post is invalid.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

yea I know .......more of a joke...to early?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

trinidy said:


> yea I know .......more of a joke...to early?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh. Sorry. ?
It was kinda hard to tell. Maybe a little more over the top next time? ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll see what I can do .....and wile I'm at it maybe I'll push my opinions as well as my deep (and sometimes creepy) true blue hate for IOS and really any apple products on to others.....just maybe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

trinidy said:


> I'll see what I can do .....and wile I'm at it maybe I'll push my opinions as well as my deep (and sometimes creepy) true blue hate for IOS and really any apple products on to others.....just maybe
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Be my guest. ?
Seriously though; you're not alone. While I don't hate all Apple products (don't really like any of them either), it's kind of weird how much I hate iOS now, seeing as my first smart device ever was an iPod touch, and how much I loved that thing. Ah whatever, I'm in greener pastures now... Geddit? 'Cause it's Android...
Imma stop now. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

right you are My friend.....and it's kind of like the religion or politics thing....we could go on and on and on about it a never really get anywhere with it....but thanks because you did just make my gray morning a little bit brighter...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't understand people who keep saying 2GB of ram is not enough , it is more than enough for a phone , specially if the skin is well optimised it is perfect.

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Mar 9, 2016)

My next and quite possibly last...nah who am I kidding is my Gold S7 Edge that found its gorgeous self in my hands yesterday afternoon 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my smokin G935A


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

trinidy said:


> right you are My friend.....and it's kind of like the religion or politics thing....we could go on and on and on about it a never really get anywhere with it....but thanks because you did just make my gray morning a little bit brighter...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



?


Soufiansky said:


> I don't understand people who keep saying 2GB of ram is not enough , it is more than enough for a phone , specially if the skin is well optimised it is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm well aware that 2 gigs is enough (not more than enough; that's only on AOSP or custom); I used one as my daily driver for a year and a half, and I'd still be using it now, if it didn't break so many times. However, when he's paying that much, 2 gigs is kind of a rip off, especially when no other phone has less than 3 at that price point. And each additional GB *does* make a difference, so it's not like it'd be a meaningless spec bump either.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

yesterday?...well that's more then enough time to get the feal for the phone!!..tell us all about it!.....ha ha no really hows the s7 so far?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 9, 2016)

trinidy said:


> yesterday?...well that's more then enough time to get the feal for the phone!!..tell us all about it!.....ha ha no really hows the s7 so far?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've got a full charge so I'll be testing the battery life today. I run everything full on it is the only way to test battery life in my opinion. 
The feel is very sleek and sexy I haven't had a lot of time to explore it yet.
It's quite snappy as well personally I haven't noticed to much lag at all.
I'll put a Case Mate thin style case on it and hope for a good tempered glass screen protector. That I don't have hope for since I couldn't find a good one for my S6 Edge Plus.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my smokin G935A


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 9, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I don't understand people who keep saying 2GB of ram is not enough , it is more than enough for a phone , specially if the skin is well optimised it is perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I agree. Even 1 GB is enough to run a phone smoothly. 2 GB is needed if you don't want apps refreshing lol.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> I agree. Even 1 GB is enough to run a phone smoothly. 2 GB is needed if you don't want apps refreshing lol.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Not if you use Chrome or Firefox. Or do more multitasking than average. I do both, and I never realized how much better some extra RAM can make things until I upgraded, especially when you run an average of at least 10 tabs in Chrome. I honestly would hate to go back now.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 9, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Not if you use Chrome or Firefox. Or do more multitasking than average. I do both, and I never realized how much better some extra RAM can make things until I upgraded, especially when you run an average of at least 10 tabs in Chrome. I honestly would hate to go back now.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Chrome and Firefox are pretty terrible on mobile in my opinion. Dolphin is the better option. Yeah the extra GB of ram is good for multitasking. It is the sweet spot.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah, they're not very memory efficient, but I prefer Chrome's UI to pretty much everything else, including Dolphin. Not to mention auto sync. If I had to choose another browser, I'd probably go for Opera.
BTW, I'm not actually using Chrome; I use RSBrowser, and the performance gains are small, but noticeable, and I assume that it would be even more noticeable on an older device.


----------



## aerithanne (Mar 9, 2016)

Is the nexus 5x worth a try? I have a Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy Pocket and a Galaxy S4 Snapdragon and I am intrigued by the nexus 5x. The only downside is it does not have an sd card slot. So, is it worth to try the nexus 5x ?


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 9, 2016)

Iv got the nexus7 tablet also with no SD slot.....stupidest thing Google has ever came up with...glad they pulled there heads out....any way I love it and can't wait to get a nexus phone...I'd say any nexus is worth a shot...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 9, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, they're not very memory efficient, but I prefer Chrome's UI to pretty much everything else, including Dolphin. Not to mention auto sync. If I had to choose another browser, I'd probably go for Opera.
> BTW, I'm not actually using Chrome; I use RSBrowser, and the performance gains are small, but noticeable, and I assume that it would be even more noticeable on an older device.

Click to collapse



Yeah I like Chrome's and Firefox's UI better too. I don't use Auto Sync though. Opera is all right too. 

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbob999 said:


> Ok people I am finding it so hard to buy my next phone.  My current Z1 Compact has a dead battery issue so instead of paying some fee to get it replaced I thought I'd put the money towards a new phone.  Now I have had iphones before, and I really liked my Z1 compact, so there really is no brand loyalty with me (my apple 4s is still going strong as music player).
> 
> Any ideas or recommendation to point me in the right direction would be fantastic.
> -Around £300 (will buy from any store/website)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd personally get the Z3 Compact over the Z5. The SD801 is more than enough for a 720p screen and the SD810 is kinda overkill, so all you're really losing out on by going with the Z3C is the fingerprint scanner. Maybe another minor improvement here and there, but not enough to justify the cost difference.

The OnePlus X is an interesting alternative, but I don't think you'd like it over another Sony. You'd miss having the stereo front-facing speakers, waterproofness, and camera button. Plus it gets like half the battery life.


----------



## jimbob999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd personally get the Z3 Compact over the Z5. The SD801 is more than enough for a 720p screen and the SD810 is kinda overkill, so all you're really losing out on by going with the Z3C is the fingerprint scanner. Maybe another minor improvement here and there, but not enough to justify the cost difference.
> 
> The OnePlus X is an interesting alternative, but I don't think you'd like it over another Sony. You'd miss having the stereo front-facing speakers, waterproofness, and camera button. Plus it gets like half the battery life.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the help guys!

Kinda interesting that you lot tend to fancy the Z3 compact over the Z5 compact.  I've found a decent deal where there is only £30 between the two.  Not really fussed about the fingerprint scanner, but the extra internal storage is a bonus that might win me over.  Although I'm not hearing great things about the SD810.

Had a look at the OnePlus X and the Honor 7 and I think they may be lacking in the odd feature here and there.  Although the Honor 7 does look a bit tasty for how much you pay, but again I could pay a little bit more and get a Z3/Z5 compact.  The Honor 7 may just be that bit too big as no doubt I will get a decent/bulkt case for it 

Decisions Decisions!!! One thing is for sure, I am tired of carrying a power bank around with me!!!


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2016)

@jimbob999 Are Xiaomi devices available where you are? The newly released Mi 4s looks like it might fit the bill. I see them on eBay from China for about $350USD, so it should be within your price range. SD808, 3GB RAM, 64GB ROM (plus microSD ), 5" 1080p screen, and 3260mAh battery. Supports LTE on bands 1/3/7. Of course, you'll have to deal with the goofy Chinese interface (many Chinese phones like these customize Android to more resemble iOS).


----------



## utsavr03 (Mar 10, 2016)

*confused between nexus 6 and 5x*

hey guys,
I am buying a new phone and need a suggestion.
before you suggest there is a thing about me is that i don't change my phone too frequently and i use it for a looong period of time. my galaxy s3 just broke few days ago that i bought in 2013 and so buying new phone so please suggest a phone after taking into considering this fact.

now i am confused between nexus 6 and 5x
confusion goes like this "5x vs 6"
1.) faster cpu vs slightly slower one - there is not so big difference but worth for a good comparison
2.) newer vs older - as google stops support for older devices and updates shall be stopped for 6 soon before for 5x
3.) 2 GB vs 3 GB RAM - as a samsung phone user, i know how important this thing is, lower ram makes u go crazy like things don't work smoothly and random reboots and app crashes *phew*
4.) USB type C vs type B - i read or heard somewhere that many phone manufacturers are not keen to manufacture phones with type C port and so cables shall be costlier and not easily available, situation may change in near future but its still a question
5.) fingerprint sensor - not a point for me as i can use phone without it with traditional pin or password protection without any problem, so ignore this point
and i am from india and i don't know how after sales services of LG and Motorola are, and it becomes a point of comparison, may be?!  

and please if you have any other point to give clear view why one is better than the other then please include that in ur suggestion


----------



## SirVer (Mar 10, 2016)

utsavr03 said:


> hey guys,
> I am buying a new phone and need a suggestion.
> before you suggest there is a thing about me is that i don't change my phone too frequently and i use it for a looong period of time. my galaxy s3 just broke few days ago that i bought in 2013 and so buying new phone so please suggest a phone after taking into considering this fact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 is definitely more future proof than the 5X, since it has more RAM. 2 GB on a Nexus will still do very well, but if you're using it for 3+ years, I can't recommend it, as apps seem to be getting heavier and heavier every day. Also, even if official updates stop coming for the 6, easy-to-flash builds will still be available for a while; N5 is running Marshmallow, and it's only a year older than your S3.
Do you specifically want a Nexus? An alternative with good firmware update cycles could be the Xperia Z3, if you cab get it for within your budget. However, the only reason to get it instead of the Nexus 6 would be waterproofing and the smaller screen; 6" is still too big for many people. If that's not a problem, then it looks like the Nexus 6 is your best choice.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 10, 2016)

utsavr03 said:


> hey guys,
> I am buying a new phone and need a suggestion.
> before you suggest there is a thing about me is that i don't change my phone too frequently and i use it for a looong period of time. my galaxy s3 just broke few days ago that i bought in 2013 and so buying new phone so please suggest a phone after taking into considering this fact.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the nexus 6 to be honest , bigger battery , 3GB of ram , dual front speaker , bigger display , better build quality..etc

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kitarist (Mar 10, 2016)

What phone actually has the best battery perfomance right now?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 10, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> What phone actually has the best battery perfomance right now?

Click to collapse



Maybe the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 (4000 mAh?!), or the Moto X Play, or something. Or a Huawei phone.
Normally, I'd say Xperia here, but their reluctance to move to beefier batteries is holding them back, though STAMINA mode is still great.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 10, 2016)

why manufacturers have not started using the lipo polymer batteries is beyond me 10 times the run time as a lithium ion the downside they catch fire or blow up it's like a grenade in your hand or pocket

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:25 PM ----------

But then again maybe I just answered my own question

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 10, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> What phone actually has the best battery perfomance right now?

Click to collapse



LG G flex , Galaxy A9 , Xperia Z2/Z3 , Mate 8 , Redmi Note 3 , S6 active...etc , but the best is the Gionee marathon M5 , 5.5" screen with 720p resolution , 6020mah battery , in one word : BEAST.

Sent from my SM-T116 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Mar 10, 2016)

trinidy said:


> why manufacturers have not started using the lipo polymer batteries is beyond me 10 times the run time as a lithium ion the downside they catch fire or blow up it's like a grenade in your hand or pocket
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nah man, you have a point - but we need more. I'm thinking nuclear batteries. Sure, you risk a minature live action reenactment of Fallout 3 if you look at it funny, but it's worth it if we can play Candy Crush for another couple of hours. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 10, 2016)

see thats what I was thinking....if I can multitask and hard gaming and only charge my device every other day??....I can live with one leg or arm or both...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 10, 2016)

trinidy said:


> see thats what I was thinking....if I can multitask and hard gaming and only charge my device every other day??....I can live with one leg or arm or both...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yup - go hard or go home. ??

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Mar 10, 2016)

utsavr03 said:


> and please if you have any other point to give clear view why one is better than the other then please include that in ur suggestion

Click to collapse



I would go for Nexus 5x because of it's manageable size, better camera, better processor, finger print sensor and more support for official upgrades.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## manosdk (Mar 10, 2016)

SirVer said:


> While I haven't used or held it, the Nexus 6 seems like a good choice, and it saves you a bunch of cash. You could probably find something better with your budget, but as someone who's coming from something as relatively dev-friendly as the Moto G, you might prefer a Nexus.
> Comment on the OnePlus Two: looks decent (the fingerprint scanner design ruins it for me), and feels very nice in hand. One of my friends has it, and it seems very fluid, no lags while I was looking. However, he has noted the temperature issue - it gets warm even on moderate tasks, and progressively hotter with usage. Ambient temperature could be a contributing factor (I live in India), so while it might be OK in other places, I would not recommend it if you live somewhere with even close to tropical climate. Don't know if that's a valid concern, but I have noticed that devices tend to heat up faster in such weather.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The motorola nexus 6 cost 470 euros and the nexus 6p 510 euros the 32 gb variant and my budget is 420 max.I live in greece so during summertime the weather is just hot and sunny enough.


----------



## utsavr03 (Mar 11, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Nexus 6 is definitely more future proof than the 5X, since it has more RAM. 2 GB on a Nexus will still do very well, but if you're using it for 3+ years, I can't recommend it, as apps seem to be getting heavier and heavier every day. Also, even if official updates stop coming for the 6, easy-to-flash builds will still be available for a while; N5 is running Marshmallow, and it's only a year older than your S3.
> Do you specifically want a Nexus? An alternative with good firmware update cycles could be the Xperia Z3, if you cab get it for within your budget. However, the only reason to get it instead of the Nexus 6 would be waterproofing and the smaller screen; 6" is still too big for many people. If that's not a problem, then it looks like the Nexus 6 is your best choice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hey thanks for the reply. actually i saw other phones too but nexus devices fits into budget with good specs so i ended up searching on nexus devices only. i saw Z3 as u suggested but its little costlier and big screen is not a problem for me so i think i will settle with 6 only.

thanks for sorting out the things

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 AM ----------




myawan said:


> I would go for Nexus 5x because of it's manageable size, better camera, better processor, finger print sensor and more support for official upgrades.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes good camera and more official support is the plus side for 5x but size and fingerprint sensor does not matte for me but the main point is i shall be using it for a longer period of time and as SirVer said apps are getting bigger and bigger day by day so wont 2 GBs of RAM shall be insufficient in future?


----------



## DreadStarX (Mar 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I just took a look on note 5 forum , i didnt found any rom on Verizon forum but i found this on Note 5 android developement , it's an extremly debloated rom :  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3314355
> Why not take a international Note 5 ?

Click to collapse



What's the cost of an international Note 5, and would I be able to use it on the Verizon Network? I noticed something wonky with my Note 4 today. The back button automatically gets pressed when it's unlocked and on my desk.  So, I'm going to reset it and see if that helps at all..

I just want a phone that can be debloated, and I can root it. I guess the only major qualification is a MicroSD slot.


----------



## Snipars (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm definitely getting the S7. This S3 needs to retire. It has served me well after 2 ROMs and 1 "false" bootloop


----------



## x111 (Mar 11, 2016)

For now on, the best phone is Nexus 6 (2014), It has everything you need.
Also, now it even cheaper since we have crappy Nexus 6 (2015).

Nexus 6 (2015) is ugly piece of crap, has no wireless charger and stupid full aluminum body instead of strong stainless still frame. It has smaller screen and huge bezels on top and on the bottom of the screen and ugly, useless, unreasonable, discomfortable bump on the back.
Other hones not even consider to take a look since they are all do NOT receiving direct Google updates and do not have such a big developers supports.
And of course Apple's phones are trash as it always was.

Hope, Nexus 6 (2016) will be again as good as Nexus 6 (2014) or even better.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 11, 2016)

What do you think of the Redmi Note 3 Pro 32GB? It has an incredible large battery, great 5.5" screen, Fingerprint Scanner and is very very cheap!


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi guys, currently I'm using a Moto X Play, but the performance is killing me. 

I really liked the size and battery life and the fact, that it's kind of Vanilla Android, but the lags within apps snd the not too good camera are annoying. So looking for:

- 5,1 (with off screen Navbuttons) up to 5,5 (on or off screen)  inches screen
- Size should not be if bigger only slightly 
- Battery life on par or better
- Definitely better performance 
Root possible (not necessarily need to flash a rom, but Xposed, Adblock and stuff) 
- Nice OS (Vanilla, Cyanogenmod, MIUI, just something easy, not to ovrrloaded) 
- Good camera

Any suggestions on that?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Hi guys, currently I'm using a Moto X Play, but the performance is killing me.
> 
> I really liked the size and battery life and the fact, that it's kind of Vanilla Android, but the lags within apps snd the not too good camera are annoying. So looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You forgot the most important thing , your budget..

---------- Post added at 10:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

@DreadStarX To be honest i dont know if a Verizon sim can work on an international Note 5 but i guess it will work because i had several Verizon/T-mobile devices with different carriers inside and they worked perfectly.
You know this week i've been reading reviews and users opinions about the note 5 and it seems that some people are not quite happy with it ..Again what is your budget ?


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Mar 11, 2016)

Budget is not really an issue as long as the phone is worth it


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Budget is not really an issue as long as the phone is worth it

Click to collapse



Go with the S7 edge , worth every penny really


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Mar 11, 2016)

But Touchwiz?! Was the first thing I changed on my Note 3 as soon as possible...


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

-Zeppelin- said:


> But Touchwiz?! Was the first thing I changed on my Note 3 as soon as possible...

Click to collapse



Bro , new touchwiz is COMPLETELY different trust me , forget that bloated , slow , laggy touchwiz. New UI is much more beautiful , light weight , and super fast.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Bro , new touchwiz is COMPLETELY different trust me , forget that bloated , slow , laggy touchwiz. New UI is much more beautiful , light weight , and super fast.

Click to collapse



That's what they told me when i bought my note 4  I regret it every second of my life, specially the slow software updates 
I feel like samsung phones are one time use! you have to buy the next one if you care about software! my nexus 4 was much better!


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> That's what they told me when i bought my note 4  I regret it every second of my life, specially the slow software updates
> I feel like samsung phones are one time use! you have to buy the next one if you care about software! my nexus 4 was much better!

Click to collapse



Take a look at touchwiz on a Note 5 or S6 edge , you will understand what i'm talking about.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 11, 2016)

x111 said:


> For now on, the best phone is Nexus 6 (2014), It has everything you need.
> Also, now it even cheaper since we have crappy Nexus 6 (2015).
> 
> Nexus 6 (2015) is ugly piece of crap, has no wireless charger and stupid full aluminum body instead of strong stainless still frame. It has smaller screen and huge bezels on top and on the bottom of the screen and ugly, useless, unreasonable, discomfortable bump on the back.
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know, the new iPhones aren't bad! i mean the old ones were a joke but the new ones are fast, they are thin and have big screens!


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 11, 2016)

6 inch screen is to big??...if they made a 10 inch tablit that made and received calls I'd find a way to fit it in my pocket

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Mar 11, 2016)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Hi guys, currently I'm using a Moto X Play, but the performance is killing me.
> 
> I really liked the size and battery life and the fact, that it's kind of Vanilla Android, but the lags within apps snd the not too good camera are annoying. So looking for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Regarding this, beside the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (still a bit shy with Touchwiz). 
What do you guys think of the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro?! 

Yes it's a budget phone, but this battery and the build quality really look great. 

Only unsure about the Snapdragon 650, if it's really much of an upgrade from the 615 in the Moto X Play. Next thing is the battery, don't really know if it's any good?! 

Greets


----------



## SirVer (Mar 11, 2016)

-Zeppelin- said:


> Regarding this, beside the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge (still a bit shy with Touchwiz).
> What do you guys think of the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro?!
> 
> Yes it's a budget phone, but this battery and the build quality really look great.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, if benchmarks are any indication, the 650 destroys pretty much all of Qualcomm's previous silicon except the 810. Yes, even the 808. And given that it's a 4000 mAh battery, it almost doesn't matter how efficient it is; you're getting through the day regardless.
Frankly, I'll never understand how Xiaomi managed to cram all that hardware in there for so little money; if it weren't for their bootloader lock policy, I'd be seriously considering replacing my G3 with one. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, if benchmarks are any indication, the 650 destroys pretty much all of Qualcomm's previous silicon except the 810. Yes, even the 808. Frankly, I'll never understand how Xiaomi managed to cram all that hardware in there for so little money; if it weren't for their bootloader lock policy, I'd be seriously considering replacing my G3 with one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No marketing stuff and they sell the device in China only and some few countries , this is why it is quite cheap.
Once they sell it worldwide like samsung for example the price will fly to 600/700$.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 11, 2016)

Here's my benchmark on my s7 edge 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my smokin G935A


----------



## SirVer (Mar 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> No marketing stuff and they sell the device in China only and some few countries , this is why it is quite cheap.
> Once they sell it worldwide like samsung for example the price will fly to 600/700$.

Click to collapse



You have a point, but I doubt there would be that much of a price differential: $150 to $600? Unlikely. And even considering the lack of marketing, this is one hell of an achievement.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Here's my benchmark on my s7 edge
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my smokin G935A

Click to collapse



3D 55k ? Am i dreaming ?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> 3D 55k ? Am i dreaming ?

Click to collapse



Stock unrooted AT&T s7 Edge 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my smokin G935A


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

SirVer said:


> You have a point, but I doubt there would be that much of a price differential: $150 to $600? Unlikely. And even considering the lack of marketing, this is one hell of an achievement.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah for example the S6 or the iphone 6 , they cost less than 230$ if i have a good memory , and you can see their price at launch , astronomical price ( i dont know if this word exist lol )


----------



## SirVer (Mar 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Yeah for example the S6 or the iphone 6 , they cost less than 230$ if i have a good memory , and you can see their price at launch , astronomical price ( i dont know if this word exist lol )

Click to collapse



True, but Apple and Samsung have a history of overcharging for the hardware; Xiaomi doesn't. If they charged that much, no one would buy it. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Stock unrooted AT&T s7 Edge
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my smokin G935A

Click to collapse



Holy moly the phone i ordered have less than your "3D score" , respect me


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 11, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Here's my benchmark on my s7 edge
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my smokin G935A

Click to collapse



Adreno 530 is a champ

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DreadStarX (Mar 12, 2016)

Snipars said:


> I'm definitely getting the S7. This S3 needs to retire. It has served me well after 2 ROMs and 1 "false" bootloop

Click to collapse



Hmm... ROMs don't allow rooting, right? It just removes all the bloatware. I need to learn the correct terminology, lol. I like the look and feel of the S7.


x111 said:


> For now on, the best phone is Nexus 6 (2014), It has everything you need.
> Also, now it even cheaper since we have crappy Nexus 6 (2015).
> 
> Nexus 6 (2015) is ugly piece of crap, has no wireless charger and stupid full aluminum body instead of strong stainless still frame. It has smaller screen and huge bezels on top and on the bottom of the screen and ugly, useless, unreasonable, discomfortable bump on the back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Verizon doesn't offer the Nexus 6 anymore 


Soufiansky said:


> Bro , new touchwiz is COMPLETELY different trust me , forget that bloated , slow , laggy touchwiz. New UI is much more beautiful , light weight , and super fast.

Click to collapse


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> Hmm... ROMs don't allow rooting, right? It just removes all the bloatware. I need to learn the correct terminology, lol. I like the look and feel of the S7.
> 
> Verizon doesn't offer the Nexus 6 anymore

Click to collapse



ROMs are basically Android firmwares, and since Android has built-in security to prevent anyone from getting root access, they technically don't allow root, which is why we usually need an exploit they haven't patched yet. However, most custom ROMs come pre-rooted anyway, so it's a moot point. And it doesn't matter what ROM you're on, if you have a custom recovery, nothing can stop you from flashing the root binaries through that.
With a ROM, you're not exactly removing all the bloatware - you're installing another operating system that doesn't have any of that installed. If removing bloatware is all you want to do, root will suffice.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheKingKong (Mar 12, 2016)

TheKingKong said:


> Looking for Dual Sim phone with 2 x 3g/4g antenna
> 
> Any dual sim phone on the market, which allows 3g voice calls on 2nd Sim, if Primary Sim is used for Data (4g/3g).
> 
> Service providers are phasing out 2g services here, and will totally stop 2g services in a year's time.

Click to collapse



Anyone can help with the above?
The new phones... even s7 dual sim... can only have 1 3g connection active at the same time
The other will switch to 2g.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 12, 2016)

I think waiting is the best for me now. Cause there is a rumor out there that Android N will officially support 3D touch, so maybe I will grab a new Nexus model or the OnePlus 3...


----------



## Goku80 (Mar 12, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> I think waiting is the best for me now. Cause there is a rumor out there that Android N will officially support 3D touch, so maybe I will grab a new Nexus model or the OnePlus 3...

Click to collapse



That's what am waiting for. Keeping my s6 edge till the end of the year and depending on the price will buy the new nexus.


----------



## resakse (Mar 12, 2016)

hi..need help here,

Just broke my Oneplus One..the best phone i have. Thinking to buy another OPO tu replace it, but just looking for alternative. 
1. I dont play games, no games at all on my phone. 
2. Must be able to root, using tasker exposed framework etc..SSH is a must (JuiceSSH or something like that). But I prefer using Nethunter rom as it gave me that freedom with its terminal. (I'm a full stack python dev)
3. Web browsing is the 1st purpose, as I'm a web dev. (I dont like tablet or 7"+ size)
4 I'm super lazy and dont like to type, most of the time I jolt down on paper and snap a picture of it..but I also snap alot on hardware stuff. (I dont do selfie)
5. Battery life, 1 and half day at least.
6. Dont really care about speaker quality, using bluetooth car speaker and earphone most of the time.
7. Dont rly care about the price (not that I'm rich, but I can claim $$$ back with receipt)

Should I upgrade to oneplus 2? or note5? or is there a better option?

thanks!


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 12, 2016)

trinidy said:


> 6 inch screen is to big??...if they made a 10 inch tablit that made and received calls I'd find a way to fit it in my pocket
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hah I would like to see you talking to 10 inch tablet put in your ear.

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




s7freak said:


> Here's my benchmark on my s7 edge
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my smokin G935A

Click to collapse



SD or exynos version? I have a feeling it is exynos... everyone has exynos... will be hard to get SD version in EU...

---------- Post added at 02:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:56 PM ----------




SirVer said:


> Well, if benchmarks are any indication, the 650 destroys pretty much all of Qualcomm's previous silicon except the 810. Yes, even the 808. And given that it's a 4000 mAh battery, it almost doesn't matter how efficient it is; you're getting through the day regardless.
> Frankly, I'll never understand how Xiaomi managed to cram all that hardware in there for so little money; if it weren't for their bootloader lock policy, I'd be seriously considering replacing my G3 with one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lower tier SD has crappier GPU. than 800 series.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 12, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> hah I would like to see you talking to 10 inch tablet put in your ear.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol what are you saying the guy is right , S650 is more powerful than S808.

Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> lower tier SD has crappier GPU. than 800 series.

Click to collapse






Soufiansky said:


> Lol what are you saying the guy is right , S650 is more powerful than S808.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



On further inspection you (@IAmLucky) appear to be right about the GPU; however, the GSMarena graphics benchmarks for the 800 series devices are done using GFX Manhattan 2.7, while those for the Redmi Note 3 are done with 3.0/3.1. I don't know how much of a difference there will be, if any, but I'm curious, so I'm downloading the app myself to see how it compares with the G3 GPU (Adreno 330).

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 12, 2016)

SirVer said:


> On further inspection you (@IAmLucky) appear to be right about the GPU; however, the GSMarena graphics benchmarks for the 800 series devices are done using GFX Manhattan 2.7, while those for the Redmi Note 3 are done with 3.0/3.1. I don't know how much of a difference there will be, if any, but I'm curious, so I'm downloading the app myself to see how it compares with the G3 GPU (Adreno 330).
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I wouldnt put much faith in it. Xiaomi is known for using a modified benchmark app that gives it better scores then it normally would.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 12, 2016)

Is that a 10" tablet in your pocket, your are you just happy to see me?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Is that a 10" tablet in your pocket, your are you just happy to see me?

Click to collapse



Congratulations: you just won the internet for today. Have an upvote/like/thanks. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I wouldnt put much faith in it. Xiaomi is known for using a modified benchmark app that gives it better scores then it normally would.

Click to collapse



Really? Huh. Well, even so, I'd expect the guys at GSMarena to install a reliable one. Either way, I can't really do anything about it, so I'm just going to assume they're genuine. Here's my result:




The Xiaomi wins by a small but appreciable margin; it got 14 on both those tests. There is a minor weirdness with my device that gives it lower benchmark scores than it should (I only get 40k on Antutu on crDroid, even though it's much faster than stock LG, which used to get 43k minimum), but even accounting for that, the Xiaomi is at least on par with the G3. This means it shouldn't struggle at all on most things, seeing as I can play Asphalt 8, Shadow Fight 2 and Dark Meadow with no lags (all on high settings, I think).
So maybe it doesn't beat the 800 series (we'll need a thorough review to find out for sure), but it seems like it does more than well enough.

EDIT: In case it matters, I'd also changed the resolution to 1080p a while ago; didn't need the 2K, and I'll take any performance increase I can get.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 12, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Really? Huh. Well, even so, I'd expect the guys at GSMarena to install a reliable one. Either way, I can't really do anything about it, so I'm just going to assume they're genuine. Here's my result:
> 
> View attachment 3680329
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



2 things.  

One crdroid is banned here so let's not mention them ok. 

Two is that benchmarks really don't mean anything.  I can give you a rom that maxs out all benchmarks but runs slower then an Wm device.  And most China based devices have the scores inflated to rake higher scores.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

zelendel said:


> 2 things.
> 
> One crdroid is banned here so let's not mention them ok.
> 
> Two is that benchmarks really don't mean anything.  I can give you a rom that maxs out all benchmarks but runs slower then an Wm device.  And most China based devices have the scores inflated to rake higher scores.

Click to collapse



Well, the whole benchmark thing is subject to opinion. Personally, I believe they tell at least part of the story, even if real world performance is the most important thing. Besides, while I did keep referring to the Redmi, I was trying to gauge the performance of the 650 as best I could without actually having it in my hand; even if the ROM is crap, for the benchmarks to show these results, the silicon has to be capable of it. And as for inflation... maybe this is my ignorance speaking, but as far as I know, the tests have good anti-cheating detection... Don't they?

As for the other thing... I'm willing to ask via PM, if it's needed and you're cool with that, but I'll just put this first response here before I take that liberty: why is that ROM banned? I haven't heard anything about it, and it's especially surprising when there's a regularly updated thread into the G3 forum for it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 12, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, the whole benchmark thing is subject to opinion. Personally, I believe they tell at least part of the story, even if real world performance is the most important thing. Besides, while I did keep referring to the Redmi, I was trying to gauge the performance of the 650 as best I could without actually having it in my hand; even if the ROM is crap, for the benchmarks to show these results, the silicon has to be capable of it. And as for inflation... maybe this is my ignorance speaking, but as far as I know, the tests have good anti-cheating detection... Don't they?
> 
> As for the other thing... I'm willing to ask via PM, if it's needed and you're cool with that, but I'll just put this first response here before I take that liberty: why is that ROM banned? I haven't heard anything about it, and it's especially surprising when there's a regularly updated thread into the G3 forum for it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



+1 
Me too i want to know as i never knew they were banned 

Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hypetaxx (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi there I have been following this thread for some time now. I am looking for a replacement for my HTC One M8, I have really liked the M8 Overall and especially the forward facing speakers. What I am looking for in my next phone is 
- similar size, screen has to be least the same 5"
- at least 1080p but QHD would be nice
- good sound from speakers 
- fast updates to new versions
- root because of tasker, titanium backup ETC.
- finger print scanner would be a nice feature
- better camera than m8, I guess optical image stabilisation


I have looked a lot at both Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Moto X Style

But I am not sure if there are anything else I should be looking at, my price range I arround the above three models.

Any advice will be greatly appreciated

Thanks

Sendt fra min HTC One_M8 med Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 12, 2016)

hypetaxx said:


> Hi there I have been following this thread for some time now. I am looking for a replacement for my HTC One M8, I have really liked the M8 Overall and especially the forward facing speakers. What I am looking for in my next phone is
> - similar size, screen has to be least the same 5"
> - at least 1080p but QHD would be nice
> - good sound from speakers
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus and the Moto look like your best bet; while you can find most of your desired features in other phones, the fast updates are pretty much exclusive to these guys, and maybe LG. Only other option I can think of is the Xperia Z3 - the updates are slow, almost as slow (and sometimes slower than) Samsung, but their attitude towards development means that you'll generally have a custom ROM for the new version before long. For example, my ZR got Lollipop less than 2 weeks after the official announcement, and even that was ported over from the Z, which had it sooner. You do lose their proprietary software though, like their camera libraries and Bravia Engine.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 12, 2016)

hypetaxx said:


> Hi there I have been following this thread for some time now. I am looking for a replacement for my HTC One M8, I have really liked the M8 Overall and especially the forward facing speakers. What I am looking for in my next phone is
> - similar size, screen has to be least the same 5"
> - at least 1080p but QHD would be nice
> - good sound from speakers
> ...

Click to collapse



The 5X match almost everything you said 

Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MarmiteDude808 (Mar 12, 2016)

*What should I buy?*

I finally decided to look for a new phone. My beloved LG G2 is getting pretty old, and I think it's a jungle out there. I'm looking for: Preferably 6" (5, 7" is also tolerable), good camera(13 mp+) , large battery, a snappy processor(Snapdragon 652 or better) , preferably aluminum body, and a price around 400-500$ (350-450€, 280-350£),And a availability in Europe. I know that it sounds like a Mate 8 or a 6P, but I think they're too expensive here in Denmark, and I'm also looking for something different. Was looking at Oppo, but does anyone know other good smaller brands? Hope you can help!


----------



## DreadStarX (Mar 12, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ROMs are basically Android firmwares, and since Android has built-in security to prevent anyone from getting root access, they technically don't allow root, which is why we usually need an exploit they haven't patched yet. However, most custom ROMs come pre-rooted anyway, so it's a moot point. And it doesn't matter what ROM you're on, if you have a custom recovery, nothing can stop you from flashing the root binaries through that.
> With a ROM, you're not exactly removing all the bloatware - you're installing another operating system that doesn't have any of that installed. If removing bloatware is all you want to do, root will suffice.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, I'd like to do more than that. Well, part of the goal was to develop my own apps without having to submit them to the Play store, guess I need to research more. Are there a lot of Custom ROMs for Note 4 on Verizon? Trying to ditch bloatware, bypass the HotSpot, custom apps, and higher security.

Thanks, SirVer.


----------



## myawan (Mar 12, 2016)

MarmiteDude808 said:


> I finally decided to look for a new phone. My beloved LG G2 is getting pretty old, and I think it's a jungle out there. I'm looking for: Preferably 6" (5, 7" is also tolerable), good camera(13 mp+) , large battery, a snappy processor(Snapdragon 652 or better) , preferably aluminum body, and a price around 400-500$ (350-450€, 280-350£),And a availability in Europe. I know that it sounds like a Mate 8 or a 6P, but I think they're too expensive here in Denmark, and I'm also looking for something different. Was looking at Oppo, but does anyone know other good smaller brands? Hope you can help!

Click to collapse



Note4? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarmiteDude808 (Mar 12, 2016)

myawan said:


> Note4?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm looking for something a little bit newer, and not Samsung. I'm really done with TouchWiz...  Thanks anyway


----------



## Planterz (Mar 13, 2016)

MarmiteDude808 said:


> I finally decided to look for a new phone. My beloved LG G2 is getting pretty old, and I think it's a jungle out there. I'm looking for: Preferably 6" (5, 7" is also tolerable), good camera(13 mp+) , large battery, a snappy processor(Snapdragon 652 or better) , preferably aluminum body, and a price around 400-500$ (350-450€, 280-350£),And a availability in Europe. I know that it sounds like a Mate 8 or a 6P, but I think they're too expensive here in Denmark, and I'm also looking for something different. Was looking at Oppo, but does anyone know other good smaller brands? Hope you can help!

Click to collapse



The older Nexus 6 by Motorola might fit the bill. I'm loving mine (just got it 2 weeks ago). The SD805/Adreno 420 are potent enough to play any any intense 3D game you can download, and will do anything you can expect it to for at least a few years. The only disadvantage is that it's 32 bit and not 64 bit, but it's my guess that it'll still be a few more years before that really matters too. It's not all aluminum (the back is plastic), but the frame is.

Same goes for the Moto X Pure/Style. I chose the Nexus 6 over the Moto X because the GPU is better, andf I like to play games. But the Moto X has certain advantages. MicroSD slot, for one, brighter screen, customization, etc.

Also look at OnePlus. The OnePlus 2 is obviously newer and more powerful, but even the older OnePlus One has its advantages (mainly battery life).  Metal is used in the construction (magnesium I think), so even though it's not framed in metal like your HTC, they're extremely solidly built phones.


----------



## MarmiteDude808 (Mar 13, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The older Nexus 6 by Motorola might fit the bill. I'm loving mine (just got it 2 weeks ago). The SD805/Adreno 420 are potent enough to play any any intense 3D game you can download, and will do anything you can expect it to for at least a few years. The only disadvantage is that it's 32 bit and not 64 bit, but it's my guess that it'll still be a few more years before that really matters too. It's not all aluminum (the back is plastic), but the frame is.
> 
> Same goes for the Moto X Pure/Style. I chose the Nexus 6 over the Moto X because the GPU is better, andf I like to play games. But the Moto X has certain advantages. MicroSD slot, for one, brighter screen, customization, etc.
> 
> Also look at OnePlus. The OnePlus 2 is obviously newer and more powerful, but even the older OnePlus One has its advantages (mainly battery life).  Metal is used in the construction (magnesium I think), so even though it's not framed in metal like your HTC, they're extremely solidly built phones.

Click to collapse



 Hi! I know about the Moto X and the Nexus 6, but I haven't really considered them though...  Oneplus has too small screen for me, but I think I actually gonna give the Nexus 6 a try! Thanks!


----------



## droidx2.3.3 (Mar 13, 2016)

So I have an upgrade on my account that I'm wanting to use. I'm on Verizon and need to stay with Verizon so switching carriers isn't an option at this time. 

I currently have the note 4 and it's doing fine but I'd like to upgrade. 

So what's the best phone in Verizon current or near future line up?  I'd like to have root again, which is something the note 4 is lacking. 

I see the note 5 is there, but as far as I know, that's not rooted either. 

The galaxy s7 has a screen that's too small to go back to.  So are any of the other worth looking at?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 13, 2016)

droidx2.3.3 said:


> So I have an upgrade on my account that I'm wanting to use. I'm on Verizon and need to stay with Verizon so switching carriers isn't an option at this time.
> 
> I currently have the note 4 and it's doing fine but I'd like to upgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your choices right now, unfortunately, are basically nonexistent. I think think the Turbo 2 has root, but I can't remember for certain. Might be too small for you though. The Nexus 6, 6P, and Moto X Pure will work on Verizon, but they're not available as a an upgrade/contract renewal option. You'd have to buy them outright. The Galaxy 7 Edge has a 5.5" screen, but it's only just available now, so the possibility of root (and continued root after updates) is very questionable.


----------



## droidx2.3.3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Eh maybe I'll just hold off then.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 13, 2016)

droidx2.3.3 said:


> Eh maybe I'll just hold off then.

Click to collapse



Yeah, that's the rub with Verizon. Best network and coverage, but the worst choice in phones, plans, and freedom for us that like to mod.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 13, 2016)

DreadStarX said:


> Well, I'd like to do more than that. Well, part of the goal was to develop my own apps without having to submit them to the Play store, guess I need to research more. Are there a lot of Custom ROMs for Note 4 on Verizon? Trying to ditch bloatware, bypass the HotSpot, custom apps, and higher security.
> 
> Thanks, SirVer.

Click to collapse



I know very little about development for recent Samsung devices, since I avoid them like the plague, and even less about Verizon, since I don't live in the US. ?
However, given the way I've heard people talk about the Note 4... I'd say no. Check out the device forum to be sure. In fact, someone mentioned in the last few posts that the VZW Note 4 doesn't even have root. *shudder*

P.S. Forgive the off-topic, but it's a source of constant amazement to me that you guys have to pay to share a connection you're already paying for. If anyone tried to pull that here, the country and media would castrate them. How are the carriers getting away with that?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 13, 2016)

nvm


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 13, 2016)

I assume you're talking about tethering.....charging us for data we have already payed for once.....yea that's a sore spot for a lot of people....and its also good question...that's one of the many resons I started rooting my phones was so I could tether and not have to pay for it ...agian..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 13, 2016)

trinidy said:


> I assume you're talking about tethering.....charging us for data we have already payed for once.....yea that's a sore spot for a lot of people....and its also good question...that's one of the many resons I started rooting my phones was so I could tether and not have to pay for it ...agian..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's just sad, man. Just had a random thought about it: now that net neutrality is a thing for you guys, you think it'd be theoretically possible to attack the practice that way? Something like, "discriminatory charge placed on tethered connections over regular ones"?
I don't even live there, so I don't know why I'm thinking up angles like this, but all that carrier bull**** irritates me more than it should. Maybe it's because they add to the already gigantic mess that is Android fragmentation. Ah, whatever. ?

EDIT: Censored again. I'm a little worried now; does XDA have a strike system or anything? ?


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 13, 2016)

maybe there just hasn't been enough people raising a stink over it... it's getting harder and harder to tether even after rooting so maybe more people will come forward and call this an injustice and at that point maybe the government will step in put restrictions on this.... but I doubt it....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

And yes I'm pretty sure XDA does have a strike system are they editing your post?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 13, 2016)

trinidy said:


> maybe there just hasn't been enough people raising a stink over it... it's getting harder and harder to tether even after rooting so maybe more people will come forward and call this an injustice and at that point maybe the government will step in put restrictions on this.... but I doubt it....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, they've changed the word for excrement (waste, poop, whatever you want to call it) to asterisks twice now. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 13, 2016)

ha ha well at least they're just editing your post and you're not getting a verbal tongue-lashing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 13, 2016)

trinidy said:


> ha ha well at least they're just editing your post and you're not getting a verbal tongue-lashing
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed. ?
Just to be clear though, this is automated; I'm pretty sure nobody's editing them by hand... I hope.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 13, 2016)

Well I might be wrong but it seems to me like they have relaxed a lot in the last couple of years...be four it seems like it wouldn't take much before you would have two or three admins all over you...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 13, 2016)

aerithanne said:


> Is the nexus 5x worth a try? I have a Galaxy Note 2, Galaxy Pocket and a Galaxy S4 Snapdragon and I am intrigued by the nexus 5x. The only downside is it does not have an sd card slot. So, is it worth to try the nexus 5x ?

Click to collapse



I wouldn't bother with the 5x, go 6P. Don't need the SD slot with 128gb of storage, bigger screen, snapdragon 810, more ram etc.



sent from Canada via my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 13, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Lol what are you saying the guy is right , S650 is more powerful than S808.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



read again what I'm saying.. CPU might be But not GPU

---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




force70 said:


> I wouldn't bother with the 5x, go 6P. Don't need the SD slot with 128gb of storage, bigger screen, snapdragon 810, more ram etc.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Canada via my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



also if that SD card slot is soo needed then I would suggest buying cheap adaptor... those are small and when you need just plug it to your phone and move stuff to SD card, small to carry, definitely will fit in your pocket.


----------



## Anna87 (Mar 14, 2016)

For me it's gonna be the Galaxy S9, I think :laugh:


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

yea 128 gig is one thing..I could live with that..but other then that not even an option for SD card would be a deal braker for me...(just my opinion)..as it is now I use 128 gig SD and an otg cable for usb...it will be interesting to see how long until Google trys to do away with external SD cards.....agian!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 AM ----------




IAmLucky said:


> read again what I'm saying.. CPU might be But not GPU
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yea 128 gig is one thing..I could live with that..but other then that not even an option for SD card would be a deal braker for me...(just my opinion)..as it is now I use 128 gig SD and an otg cable for usb...it will be interesting to see how long until Google trys to do away with external SD cards.....agian!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 14, 2016)

I hoping to buy an international S7 Edge tomorrow there's TWRP and Root now so I'll send my G935A back and pay for the G935F by selling my G928C 
Excellent timing if all goes alright I'll have it by the 19th Saturday 

"Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead." 
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## DreadStarX (Mar 14, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That's just sad, man. Just had a random thought about it: now that net neutrality is a thing for you guys, you think it'd be theoretically possible to attack the practice that way? Something like, "discriminatory charge placed on tethered connections over regular ones"?
> I don't even live there, so I don't know why I'm thinking up angles like this, but all that carrier bull**** irritates me more than it should. Maybe it's because they add to the already gigantic mess that is Android fragmentation. Ah, whatever.
> 
> EDIT: Censored again. I'm a little worried now; does XDA have a strike system or anything?
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm sick of being charged for something that should be free. That's the whole point behind it. 


trinidy said:


> I assume you're talking about tethering.....charging us for data we have already payed for once.....yea that's a sore spot for a lot of people....and its also good question...that's one of the many resons I started rooting my phones was so I could tether and not have to pay for it ...agian..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, Tethering. Net Neutrality is BAD by the way. It infringes upon every tech users rights. Essentially gives the Government more power than they already have.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

the governments already watching us....and have been for a long time...but yes it's a bunch of bull s**t..I live only a few miles away from the main nsa headquarters...strange things going on there...

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 14, 2016)

s7freak said:


> I hoping to buy an international S7 Edge tomorrow there's TWRP and Root now so I'll send my G935A back and pay for the G935F by selling my G928C
> Excellent timing if all goes alright I'll have it by the 19th Saturday
> 
> "Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead."
> Sent from my Smokin G935A

Click to collapse



Do you know that S820 variants are locked down ? You can say goodbye to roms developpement..


----------



## Le Widget (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey guy,

So I lost my Galaxy S3.. pretty sure it fell outta my pocket somewhere  .. had it since 2012 .. considering picking up a cheap(ish) 2nd hand phone.. probably a HTC One M7 around $100 .. what's everyone's view on this phone?

Also, what's the latest on current model phones.. what's considered best Low > Mid > High ? I hear huawei have a good phone coming out.. one fo their 'Mate' series phones .. how do they compare to HTC and Samsung ?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 14, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Do you know that S820 variants are locked down ? You can say goodbye to roms developpement..

Click to collapse



 I'm well aware of all of that. As I said I'm buying the G935F that already has Root and TWRP and sending my G935A back. However if I keep my G935A I'm cool with the lack of development this phone is fantastic just as it is. 

"Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead." 
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## EdAus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi all.
Been watching this forum for a while and planning for future mobile phone. Currently own a note 3 sm-n9005.
Today I came across this.

http://deals.banggood.com/deals/edm...=knGwk9OGQF&emst=knGwk9OGQF_399759_1752232_96

Seems to good to be true. 
I have No association with seller, vendor etc.

Opinions please..


----------



## force70 (Mar 14, 2016)

EdAus said:


> Hi all.
> Been watching this forum for a while and planning for future mobile phone. Currently own a note 3 sm-n9005.
> Today I came across this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If Im not mistaken that device has a mediatek processor in it. 

No thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## Planterz (Mar 14, 2016)

EdAus said:


> Hi all.
> Been watching this forum for a while and planning for future mobile phone. Currently own a note 3 sm-n9005.
> Today I came across this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LTE, like most Chinese phones, is limited to bands 3/7/20. Processor is a MediaTek 1.3GHz octacore with Mali T720. It's not garbage, but don't expect smooth gaming performance on Asphalt 8 or Angry Birds 2. Or, I don't know...maybe. The thing is, every month or 2, we see one or 3 of such device come out. Too good to be true, an unbelievable bargain, etc. And most often, we never hear about them again. Or only minimally. I'm not saying that such a phone is a bad deal for the price.  But if you're expecting a flagship at 1/4 the price, don't. If you're expecting the battery to be anything but crap over time, don't. In my life's experience, you can get what you pay for if you do your research. But every time, if you don't pay for what you get for, you'll never get anything good. Knock-offs, clones, and cheap alternatives never pay off. Knock-off knife? The lock will fail and you'll end up in the ER with a bill that cost far more than the real knife. Cheap gun that jams? I'll attend your funeral. Sam Levitz couch that the springs broke and are poking you in the nards? I'll find another friend to watch UFC 197.


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 14, 2016)

trinidy said:


> yea 128 gig is one thing..I could live with that..but other then that not even an option for SD card would be a deal braker for me...(just my opinion)..as it is now I use 128 gig SD and an otg cable for usb...it will be interesting to see how long until Google trys to do away with external SD cards.....agian!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



SD cards slows down phone.

---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------




trinidy said:


> the governments already watching us....and have been for a long time...but yes it's a bunch of bull s**t..I live only a few miles away from the main nsa headquarters...strange things going on there...
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



you will get arrested for leaking info. 

kappa

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:50 PM ----------

mediatek chips has cheap GPU. Thats why snapdragon or even exynos is better.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

force70 said:


> If Im not mistaken that device has a mediatek processor in it.
> 
> No thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6

Click to collapse



Agreed.....sounds like a hell of a deal....to good of a deal. I just glanced over the ad. but I don't think it ever said how much internal memory (storage) it has....but as the other person was saying ^^^^.if it sounds to good to be true....it probably is.....16 gig rom....got it

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




IAmLucky said:


> SD cards slows down phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ha iv said to much already....there will be a knock at my door any min

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 14, 2016)

EdAus said:


> Hi all.
> Been watching this forum for a while and planning for future mobile phone. Currently own a note 3 sm-n9005.
> Today I came across this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



A new UMI device, eh? It might look too good to be true, and maybe it is, but not as much as you might think. Their previous "flagship", the Iron Pro, was received fairly well; nobody seemed to report any of the usual issues that cheap Chinese phones have (poor build, low touch response, etc). And that thing about the custom ROMs is true as well, to an extent; some of their devices do have that option, and it does seem to work, but the Iron Pro was supposed to get it (software's called Rootjoy), and back in Nov-Dec when I did my research, it hadn't. May have changed by now. And they do release updates - OS upgrades or not, I don't know, but still. All in all, you'll probably get exactly the hardware they're promising, and it will all likely work as expected, but I'm not sure how well the thing would hold up to the test of time.
Frankly, at that price, even if it doesn't get upgraded to N, you can just buy a phone that has it out of the box next year, if you can make this one last that long. If you have some spare cash, go ahead and experiment (but don't toss the Note!), and report back here with results. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> SD cards slows down phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



big SD cards slow down phones ...never let ur 32 gig get over 15 gig and ur good......or I'm good anyway... just a preference 

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 14, 2016)

> ha iv said to much already....there will be a knock at my door any min

Click to collapse



Quick, make like Snowden and ask the EU for asylum!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 14, 2016)

There is some sd cards faster than your internal storage , so no not all sd cards slows down the phone....


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

OK so what SD card are faster then my phone... I spare no expense when purchasing an SD card...but if such a thing exists I'd really like to know about it...thanks

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 14, 2016)

trinidy said:


> OK so what SD card are faster then my phone... I spare no expense when purchasing an SD card...but if such a thing exists I'd really like to know about it...thanks
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is the Samsung EVO+ 64GO , Samsung 64go PRO , Sony Highspeed microsd , Sandisk PRO , Sandisk extreme...Those are one of the best and fastest sd cards you can get.
But you are wondering what is the difference ? Well first of all quality , sony-samsung-sandisk , those 3 are in my opinion the best for sd cards , second is the speed of course , with those cards i mentionned you can get more than 90MB/S ! And finally writing speed , which is everything related to copying a file , extracting something , moving a file..etc.
Hope it helps.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> There is the Samsung EVO+ 64GO , Samsung 64go PRO , Sony Highspeed microsd , Sandisk PRO , Sandisk extreme...Those are one of the best and fastest sd cards you can get.
> But you are wondering what is the difference ? Well first of all quality , sony-samsung-sandisk , those 3 are in my opinion the best for sd cards , second is the speed of course , with those cards i mentionned you can get more than 90MB/S ! And finally writing speed , which is everything related to copying a file , extracting something , moving a file..etc.
> Hope it helps.

Click to collapse








and it's a hell of an SD card.... I've definitely put it through its paces

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 14, 2016)

trinidy said:


> and it's a hell of an SD card.... I've definitely put it through its paces
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol so you already have one ?


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 14, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Lol so you already have one ?

Click to collapse



but thank you....the SD card option is just one of the many things that I always felt android had over apple..it's just a little  piece of freedom. I do realize SD cards won't be around for too much longer now that they're starting to figure out ways to give us more internal memory for our buck...but still...I like my SD card

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a 128gb evo + in my m8. At one point I had over 100gb on it when my girlfriend's laptop was messed up and I had to back up all her stuff to wipe it. Right now I only have about 30gb used. No complaints about it. Makes me feel like I could possibly use this phone for another few years.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I have a 128gb evo + in my m8. At one point I had over 100gb on it when my girlfriend's laptop was messed up and I had to back up all her stuff to wipe it. Right now I only have about 30gb used. No complaints about it. Makes me feel like I could possibly use this phone for another few years.

Click to collapse



and thats what I'm saying...just think what it would be like to move  to a device with out a SD card....I enjoy moving files and folders between my phone and SD card....that's why I love android and despise ios...freedom to customize move my files where I want and I'm the super user..setting real setting..yea sorry don't get me going..[emoji12] 

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 15, 2016)

Amazon just had the 200gb Sandisk microSD cards on sale for
 $60. Mine arrives on Wednesday.


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2016)

Just bought the Gold unlocked G935F S7 Edge woo-hoo giving the locked down G935A back to ATT

"Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead." 
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

yea I saw that...I was thinking I mite wait to get it until I have a better phone...that's a lot of storage space..that thing starts getting full or even half way full it would bog my s5 down quite a bit

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 AM ----------




s7freak said:


> Just bought the Gold unlocked G935F S7 Edge woo-hoo giving the locked down G935A back to ATT
> 
> "Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead."
> Sent from my Smokin G935A

Click to collapse



and yes I'm ready to go throw this locked down s5 at at&t  also....can't do anything  when it's already running 5.0 ...stuck with a stock device.....no thank you

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Mar 15, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Just bought the Gold unlocked G935F S7 Edge woo-hoo giving the locked down G935A back to ATT
> 
> "Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead."
> Sent from my Smokin G935A

Click to collapse



rich guy....


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Just bought the Gold unlocked G935F S7 Edge woo-hoo giving the locked down G935A back to ATT
> 
> "Zed?Zed's dead baby, Zed's  dead."
> Sent from my Smokin G935A

Click to collapse



Curious to see if the international versions are also locked  down, Tmo units now have  locked  bootloaders..first time  for that.

Going to try and see about the Canadian version also.

If this is how samsung is going forward with the next note my note 5 will be the last sammy device i ever own.

Sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Note 4 or Nexus 6


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 15, 2016)

Would a 128gb or bigger card actually slow down the device more than a 64 or less? I never thought about that. I just figured the more free space the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------

Don't say anything about the signature at the bottom. I just bought a mint condition iPhone 4 for $40, testing to make sure it's working fine before I try to resell it. Man this thing is slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 15, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Would a 128gb or bigger card actually slow down the device more than a 64 or less? I never thought about that. I just figured the more free space the better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



inb4 "you overpaid" comments. ?

And it's not so much the size of the SD card as the amount of stuff you have on it. If my thinking is right, it's more stuff for Media Scanner to index and keep track of. Though apart from that, I never understood the whole "SD cards will make your phone slower" thing. I know that's true if you've got apps installed on it, but otherwise, it would only matter when actually accessing it, right?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

Surprisingly it will slow ur phone down over all...look at ur SD card as a big empty room...the more stuff u fill that room with the more stuff ur phone has to dig thru to find what it's looking for.its not like a filing cabinet where everything is alphabetical order and organized...test ur self...if u have a 16 gig or bigger...fill it 2/3 of the way and use it for a wile....now take an empty 2 or 4 gig and put it in ur phone.... you will see a huge noticeable difference.

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2016)

force70 said:


> Curious to see if the international versions are also locked  down, Tmo units now have  locked  bootloaders..first time  for that.
> 
> Going to try and see about the Canadian version also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not locked down Joe already has TWRP and Root for G935F  that is why I bought it. Selling the G928C to offset cost.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G935A

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




reyscott1968 said:


> rich guy....

Click to collapse



Nah just selling my G928C to offset the cost

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> inb4 "you overpaid" comments. ?
> 
> And it's not so much the size of the SD card as the amount of stuff you have on it. If my thinking is right, it's more stuff for Media Scanner to index and keep track of. Though apart from that, I never understood the whole "SD cards will make your phone slower" thing. I know that's true if you've got apps installed on it, but otherwise, it would only matter when actually accessing it, right?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All my apps are on my 32gb internal storage. I have tons of apps but very few games. I'm using 13/32gb internal and 46/128gb on Samsung evo+ card. I don't think it would be possible for this phone to be any faster right now.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> All my apps are on my 32gb internal storage. I have tons of apps but very few games. I'm using 13/32gb internal and 46/128gb on Samsung evo+ card. I don't think it would be possible for this phone to be any faster right now.

Click to collapse



just for laughs...take out ur 128 gig out and stick in a empty 2 or 4 or even a 8 gig.......ull notice a huge difference right away ...but keep it in for 30 min or so and see  how it effects the overall speed of your phone

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 15, 2016)

Couldn't I just take it out and leave it empty?

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------

Also what about formatting as internal storage instead of using for media storage? I assumed formatting as internal would affect speed for sure, much more than the way I have it


----------



## SirVer (Mar 15, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Surprisingly it will slow ur phone down over all...look at ur SD card as a big empty room...the more stuff u fill that room with the more stuff ur phone has to dig thru to find what it's looking for.its not like a filing cabinet where everything is alphabetical order and organized...test ur self...if u have a 16 gig or bigger...fill it 2/3 of the way and use it for a wile....now take an empty 2 or 4 gig and put it in ur phone.... you will see a huge noticeable difference.
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



But why would it be slower if it's not actually trying to read something from the card? My apps should perform exactly the same as long as none of them are accessing the SD card, right? My 32 (25.5 usable) has 5 left, and my 32 SD has 1-1.5 left, but performance is as good as factory reset condition. To be fair, it's a custom ROM, and I've never actually had the card empty, or used a smaller capacity (on custom ROMs), but still... I honestly don't think this phone could get any more responsive.
P.S: I just realized while typing this what exactly I was typing: I have like a bajillion apps installed on this thing, and have noticed no lag whatsoever under normal use, and very little under heavy load. That may be standard on flagships these days, but for someone coming from a phone using the SD S4 and 4.6 gigs of user accessible storage, it feels like heaven. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> But why would it be slower if it's not actually trying to read something from the card? My apps should perform exactly the same as long as none of them are accessing the SD card, right? My 32 (25.5 usable) has 5 left, and my 32 SD has 1-1.5 left, but performance is as good as factory reset condition. To be fair, it's a custom ROM, and I've never actually had the card empty, or used a smaller capacity (on custom ROMs), but still... I honestly don't think this phone could get any more responsive.
> P.S: I just realized while typing this what exactly I was typing: I have like a bajillion apps installed on this thing, and have noticed no lag whatsoever under normal use, and very little under heavy load. That may be standard on flagships these days, but for someone coming from a phone using the SD S4 and 4.6 gigs of user accessible storage, it feels like heaven. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



someone that knows more about this then me and u needs to kindly jump into our conversation and answer that question...I am almost positive that whether your phone is opening an app or whether your phone is getting on the Internet no matter what process or task your phone is doing its involving the SD card someway or some how..it makes no sense to me eather...and as far as ur memory goes I for got what phone u have but it's probably a kick ass phone the will run balls out until the last 25 mb of space are used up.. but now you really got me wondering so I'm going to do some Google surfing .and I will get back to you as soon as possible

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Well from what I see they say that under normal operating conditions the SD card should not slow your phone down maybe the reason I was seeing such a big difference is I have owned a lot of bottom-end hundred dollar phones...and iv hard bricked everyone of them....ha ha and no...I'm not proud of that

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Couldn't I just take it out and leave it empty?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------
> 
> Also what about formatting as internal storage instead of using for media storage? I assumed formatting as internal would affect speed for sure, much more than the way I have it

Click to collapse



Formatting your SD card as internal storage? if it was only that easy we would all be android Developers..some of the newer phones will let u do that... then there's one of my favorites...swap!..two kinds of swap.there's ram swap and yea u  can trick ur phone into thinking that your external SD is your internal memory and vice versa. But that's always a tough one too because you got to keep in mind that your phone can always read the internal disk a lot faster than it can an SD card...so to much swapy swapy will have a reverse effect



350Rocket said:


> Couldn't I just take it out and leave it empty?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 PM ----------
> 
> Also what about formatting as internal storage instead of using for media storage? I assumed formatting as internal would affect speed for sure, much more than the way I have it

Click to collapse




SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------

Also where are you looking to see your memory? are u going into settings then storage? I'm just wondering if there's a chance you're getting false readings?

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I'm looking in settings. The stock mm rom for the m8 let's you format SD card as internal memory. But I didn't try that.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 15, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Yeah I'm looking in settings. The stock mm rom for the m8 let's you format SD card as internal memory. But I didn't try that.

Click to collapse



Every MM ROM let you do this and it's working fine. I just tried it myself. The biggest problem is that you only can move some apps on your SD card that is now your internal storage. For example you can't move big apps like Chrome, but I think yoh can move games and stuff like that.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Every MM ROM let you do this and it's working fine. I just tried it myself. The biggest problem is that you only can move some apps on your SD card that is now your internal storage. For example you can't move big apps like Chrome, but I think yoh can move games and stuff like that.

Click to collapse



sweet and that the beautiful thing about link2sd...you can move ur factory-installed apps and user apps...u can move parts of the app .lib files .cache..data. apk.etc and as much as I like this galaxy s5 I'm just about to traid straight  a crossed for a g4..Iv had this phone for about  a month and there's no root for it and I can't take it anymore

SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 16, 2016)

trinidy said:


> sweet and that the beautiful thing about link2sd...you can move ur factory-installed apps and user apps...u can move parts of the app .lib files .cache..data. apk.etc and as much as I like this galaxy s5 I'm just about to traid straight  a crossed for a g4..Iv had this phone for about  a month and there's no root for it and I can't take it anymore
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, Link2SD - truly a lifesaver on those 4-8 gig devices. It's a pain to have to create a second partition and potentially waste space, though.
I have an LG G3 - does that count as kickass by today's standards? I mean, it does to me, but when they call the OnePlus X mid-range, I begin to wonder if it's only me. 
About the bottom end phones thing - you're not alone, bro. I have 4 devices here just sitting in a drawer, and none of them go beyond dual core, 512 MB RAM. And one of them's a TABLET. Though I've only hard bricked one of them, the rest have come horribly close many, many times. I blame XDA.


----------



## thanhnvt194 (Mar 16, 2016)

anyone will get the exynos s7/s7edge instead of SD820 ?
i heard all 820 s7 has locked bootloader


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey I'm looking for a phone under 15000 rupees (translates roughly to $223) ..
The best bet here are the redmi note 3 and/or letv le 1s but the support in the forums are less or none at all and considering these are from chinese OEMs.. I don't think conditions will get better.. 
So do you guys have any suggestions for a phone under the above said amount with a great spec to support on xda ratio?


----------



## s8freak (Mar 16, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Hey I'm looking for a phone under 15000 rupees (translates roughly to $223) ..
> The best bet here are the redmi note 3 and/or letv le 1s but the support in the forums are less or none at all and considering these are from chinese OEMs.. I don't think conditions will get better..
> So do you guys have any suggestions for a phone under the above said amount with a great spec to support on xda ratio?

Click to collapse



OPX 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## SirVer (Mar 16, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Hey I'm looking for a phone under 15000 rupees (translates roughly to $223) ..
> The best bet here are the redmi note 3 and/or letv le 1s but the support in the forums are less or none at all and considering these are from chinese OEMs.. I don't think conditions will get better..
> So do you guys have any suggestions for a phone under the above said amount with a great spec to support on xda ratio?

Click to collapse



If you can spare 2k more, OnePlus X looks like your best bet. It's really fragile though, and repairing it will probably be a pain. The LG G3 can be found for about the same on eBay and sites like that, but apart from the obvious trust issues when buying from such places, none of them seem to mention if it's the D855 model or not, which is the one you want for the best dev support. The next best one with dev support would be the YU Yureka, but that's a huge step down from the OPX. It does have lots of dev support though. There may be other developer friendly devices in the price range, but these are the best ones as far as I know.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 16, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Hey I'm looking for a phone under 15000 rupees (translates roughly to $223) ..
> The best bet here are the redmi note 3 and/or letv le 1s but the support in the forums are less or none at all and considering these are from chinese OEMs.. I don't think conditions will get better..
> So do you guys have any suggestions for a phone under the above said amount with a great spec to support on xda ratio?

Click to collapse



Honor 5x , Oneplus X , LG G3 ..Moto G 3rd generation , Moto X 2014..etc.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 16, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Hey I'm looking for a phone under 15000 rupees (translates roughly to $223) ..
> The best bet here are the redmi note 3 and/or letv le 1s but the support in the forums are less or none at all and considering these are from chinese OEMs.. I don't think conditions will get better..
> So do you guys have any suggestions for a phone under the above said amount with a great spec to support on xda ratio?

Click to collapse



Forgot to mention the original OnePlus One: you can get it for about 14k on eBay, Manufacturer Refurbished with 6 months manufacturer warranty.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions.. I looked em all up....
I thought of going for honor 5x but it doesn't seem to have any roms or great support in general
Unfortunately.. I can't spare another 2 grand to buy OPX..
G3 seemed like a great device but as SirVer mentioned.. I'm wary of buying it from ebay..
I think I'm gonna go for moto x 2nd gen...
Thanks for the help!

---------- Post added at 05:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------




SirVer said:


> Forgot to mention the original OnePlus One: you can get it for about 14k on eBay, Manufacturer Refurbished with 6 months manufacturer warranty.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm looking for first hand phones and not refurbished so that's not an option


----------



## SirVer (Mar 17, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Thanks for the suggestions.. I looked em all up....
> I thought of going for honor 5x but it doesn't seem to have any roms or great support in general
> Unfortunately.. I can't spare another 2 grand to buy OPX..
> G3 seemed like a great device but as SirVer mentioned.. I'm wary of buying it from ebay..
> ...

Click to collapse



Looking online, I only see the 16 GB version for 15k - everything else is higher. Will 16 be enough, considering it doesn't have an SD card slot?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Looking online, I only see the 16 GB version for 15k - everything else is higher. Will 16 be enough, considering it doesn't have an SD card slot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It doesn't? Dammit! I don't think it would be enough for me. I honestly have no idea what to buy anymore


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 17, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> It doesn't? Dammit! I don't think it would be enough for me. I honestly have no idea what to buy anymore

Click to collapse



LG G2 32 GB ? Quite old but this phone is a beast , OPO 64 Go ?


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> LG G2 32 GB ? Quite old but this phone is a beast , OPO 64 Go ?

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately, none of them are in my budget


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 17, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Thanks for the suggestion but unfortunately, none of them are in my budget

Click to collapse



The LG G2 is so cheap now what are you talking about , it's less than 200$


----------



## Kirkland301 (Mar 17, 2016)

Anything that doesn't have a damn Samsung logo on it. I have an S6 Edge right now and it's possibly one of the worst phones I've ever owned...I mean come on, it has screen burn (it's less than a year old) in for gods sake! I've got Blackberries from 5 years ago that don't even have that problem. 

And let's not go into the random reboots, random wipes and not charging. Now on a custom ROM which has solved all but the screen burn in but still hate it. 

Z5 Premium is probably top of my 'I like it' list right now.


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The LG G2 is so cheap now what are you talking about , it's less than 200$

Click to collapse



Doesn't seem to be the case here... Can you post the link?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 17, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Doesn't seem to be the case here... Can you post the link?

Click to collapse



http://www.amazon.com/LG-G2-Black-Verizon-Wireless/dp/B00EZW9UXW


----------



## s8freak (Mar 17, 2016)

Kirkland301 said:


> Anything that doesn't have a damn Samsung logo on it. I have an S6 Edge right now and it's possibly one of the worst phones I've ever owned...I mean come on, it has screen burn (it's less than a year old) in for gods sake! I've got Blackberries from 5 years ago that don't even have that problem.
> 
> And let's not go into the random reboots, random wipes and not charging. Now on a custom ROM which has solved all but the screen burn in but still hate it.
> 
> Z5 Premium is probably top of my 'I like it' list right now.

Click to collapse



That's funny I've had a Galaxy s device since the S2 up to and including my S7 Edge and have never had any of those problems. 
Best phones I've ever had. Yes I've had several others from HTC to LG to OPO.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Smokin G935A


----------



## Kirkland301 (Mar 17, 2016)

s7freak said:


> That's funny I've had a Galaxy s device since the S2 up to and including my S7 Edge and have never had any of those problems.
> Best phones I've ever had. Yes I've had several others from HTC to LG to OPO.
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Smokin G935A

Click to collapse



 I don't doubt others, like yourself like them. I liked both the S2 and S3 I had in the past. But the S6/E is awful, not just by my judging either, few people I know who got the S6 handsets actually still have them...a colleague had a battery expand which damaged the rear case, then got a new handset only to find the screen burnt in within a few months. 

Unfortunately I'm stuck with this handset until I can either upgrade or offload it onto someone for some cash.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 17, 2016)

Kirkland301 said:


> I don't doubt others, like yourself like them. I liked both the S2 and S3 I had in the past. But the S6/E is awful, not just by my judging either, few people I know who got the S6 handsets actually still have them...a colleague had a battery expand which damaged the rear case, then got a new handset only to find the screen burnt in within a few months.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm stuck with this handset until I can either upgrade or offload it onto someone for some cash.

Click to collapse



Z5 is top ? Lol go see some forums it lags as hell , even the moto g is smoother


----------



## SirVer (Mar 17, 2016)

thwartfulGUY said:


> Doesn't seem to be the case here... Can you post the link?

Click to collapse





Soufiansky said:


> http://www.amazon.com/LG-G2-Black-Verizon-Wireless/dp/B00EZW9UXW

Click to collapse



That's a carrier version, which would not be ideal for someone not living in the US, even if it is unlocked. But the biggest problem is that it's offered by Amazon US - shipping that to India would make it just as expensive in the end as buying it here, with the customs fees.
@thwartfulGUY
Looks like the Moto G 2015 16 GB edition is the best option for you. 2 GB RAM, SD card, and good development going on. There's a Turbo edition that's also within your budget, which gives you the SD615 (with quick charging, I think) instead of the SD410, but it doesn't have its own forum, and a quick search didn't turn up anything in the way of development.


----------



## Kirkland301 (Mar 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Z5 is top ? Lol go see some forums it lags as hell , even the moto g is smoother

Click to collapse



That's worrying  I didn't realise it lagged, mind you I'm basing my liking of it solely on having owned Sony handsets in the past (Z1 and Z2) which were by far my favorite past handsets. Plus it looks awesome.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 18, 2016)

Kirkland301 said:


> That's worrying  I didn't realise it lagged, mind you I'm basing my liking of it solely on having owned Sony handsets in the past (Z1 and Z2) which were by far my favorite past handsets. Plus it looks awesome.

Click to collapse



It is worrying; they're really going downhill since they started using the SD810. And their next line is only launching after everyone's already bought their shiny new G5's and S7's. They keep this up, they're not going to survive much longer. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkland301 (Mar 18, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It is worrying; they're really going downhill since they started using the SD810. And their next line is only launching after everyone's already bought their shiny new G5's and S7's. They keep this up, they're not going to survive much longer. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Carry on playing that game and they'll go the same way as Blackberry did.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 18, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Oh yeah, Link2SD - truly a lifesaver on those 4-8 gig devices. It's a pain to have to create a second partition and potentially waste space, though.
> I have an LG G3 - does that count as kickass by today's standards? I mean, it does to me, but when they call the OnePlus X mid-range, I begin to wonder if it's only me.
> About the bottom end phones thing - you're not alone, bro. I have 4 devices here just sitting in a drawer, and none of them go beyond dual core, 512 MB RAM. And one of them's a TABLET. Though I've only hard bricked one of them, the rest have come horribly close many, many times. I blame XDA.

Click to collapse



Yes i totally blame xda....well ok I partially blame xda....the rest the blame goes to unleashed pre payed( rip)... Man I miss those guys..and yes the g3 is a damn good phone,,,,,just sold one and got a good deal on this g4 lastnight

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## thwartfulGUY (Mar 18, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That's a carrier version, which would not be ideal for someone not living in the US, even if it is unlocked. But the biggest problem is that it's offered by Amazon US - shipping that to India would make it just as expensive in the end as buying it here, with the customs fees.
> 
> @thwartfulGUY
> Looks like the Moto G 2015 16 GB edition is the best option for you. 2 GB RAM, SD card, and good development going on. There's a Turbo edition that's also within your budget, which gives you the SD615 (with quick charging, I think) instead of the SD410, but it doesn't have its own forum, and a quick search didn't turn up anything in the way of development.

Click to collapse



I would've gone for the turbo edition but it doesn't really have a dedicated forum and the normal one doesn't really have specs that great.. I think I'm gonna hold on till there is a price drop for OPX or Moto X Play...
Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## TheNetwork (Mar 19, 2016)

Can someone tell me what are some good high end phones available on AT&T currently (don't worry about price) that have good enough stock ROMs that rooting is enough for most people? Please no LG, this G3 has pissed me off to no end and I refuse to give LG another cent. How's the AT&T S7? I know the S7 is nice overall, but ATT neuters the hell out of their phones a lot to squeeze more money out of its customers.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 19, 2016)

How about an lg!...no no never mind,,,,ummm,,,,a g4!..I love mine,,,wait,,,...no....I'll get back to you?

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 19, 2016)

Got my new phone today , youhoouuuuu


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys.  Need some advise about a new phone. 
I am currently on a Note 5 which I find ok.  Nothing special. Gets slow since I have loaded it up with apps and opening apps takes long now.  Compared to my 2 yr old one plus running cyanogen. 

I am after a phone with a big screen 6", large battery and Cyanogen support. 

I have looked at 
1.Huawei Mate  8 which has everything except cyanogen support. 
2. Nexus 6P which does not have large screen. 

Reason I want to get away from Samsung is cyanogen support likely will not happen. 

Any ideas for a phone for me? 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> Hi guys.  Need some advise about a new phone.
> I am currently on a Note 5 which I find ok.  Nothing special. Gets slow since I have loaded it up with apps and opening apps takes long now.  Compared to my 2 yr old one plus running cyanogen.
> 
> I am after a phone with a big screen 6", large battery and Cyanogen support.
> ...

Click to collapse



Take the old nexus 6.Its a really good device with a perfect community support  and really splendid and fast Roms like Chroma or pure nexus


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Got my new phone today , youhoouuuuu

Click to collapse



Which one?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## haris2887 (Mar 20, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> Take the old nexus 6.Its a really good device with a perfect community support  and really splendid and fast Roms like Chroma or pure nexus

Click to collapse



I saw that was worried that battery would not be enough 3200 mah to last a day but reviews say otherwise. 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> I saw that was worried that battery would not be enough 3200 mah to last a day but reviews say otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, it does have an AMOLED, so slapping a dark theme on it should help things. Even if you don't want to resort to that, it should be fine on Marshmallow. Failing that, there's always custom kernels and Greenify. I know that's not something you should have to do on a new device, but your options are quite limited. There is the Zenfone 2 Laser 6" model, but that has precisely one custom ROM (CM13), which breaks the speakers. There's also the ZTE Axon Max, but it's got a SD617; the 600 series has issues powering anything above 720p, and combined with ZTE's skin, performance would probably be below par. And as far as I know, the Axon line doesn't have much going for it development-wise.
Overall, it looks like the Nexus 6 is your best bet if you're set on a 6" display. If you're willing to go down to 5.7, there are many more options, starting with, as you said, the 6P. Who knows, maybe after a while, you won't mind the smaller size as much.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> Hi guys.  Need some advise about a new phone.
> I am currently on a Note 5 which I find ok.  Nothing special. Gets slow since I have loaded it up with apps and opening apps takes long now.  Compared to my 2 yr old one plus running cyanogen.
> 
> I am after a phone with a big screen 6", large battery and Cyanogen support.
> ...

Click to collapse



And my opinion I definitely think you're limited If the performance of the Note 5 is not par...Yea there are faster better phones out there,,,but not by much..Samsung love them or hate them but nothing holds its re-sale value like the note...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Which one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A5 2016 exynos


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> A5 2016 exynos

Click to collapse



For some reason, the specs of the Exynos version are difficult to find; any differences from the SD version? How much was it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> For some reason, the specs of the Exynos version are difficult to find; any differences from the SD version? How much was it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The CPU and GPU specs on paper makes this phone look "good" in performance but believe me i'm using it right now and i dont have any lag , its blazing fast , way faster than my S5 , the screen is the best screen i've ever held , looks like a 2K screen.
It cost around 350€ now , great deal.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> For some reason, the specs of the Exynos version are difficult to find; any differences from the SD version? How much was it

Click to collapse



Exynos 7 Octa-core 7580, 1.6GHz, Mali T720 GPU. The CPUs are pretty equally comparable; I can't speak for the GPUs, other than that neither are particularly powerful. Good enough for regular phone stuff, but it's not something you'd want to play Mortal Kombat X on.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Exynos 7 Octa-core 7580, 1.6GHz, Mali T720 GPU. The CPUs are pretty equally comparable; I can't speak for the GPUs, other than that neither are particularly powerful. Good enough for regular phone stuff, but it's not something you'd want to play Mortal Kombat X on.

Click to collapse



It run it just fine


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 20, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> I saw that was worried that battery would not be enough 3200 mah to last a day but reviews say otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Batterylive is mich more better than my oneplus one. Im a poweruser and it stays easy the whole day. I can say  the n6 is a really good device. NFC, Quick Charge, wireless charge, oled, top sound speakers in Stereo on Front, 64gb .....


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Exynos 7 Octa-core 7580, 1.6GHz, Mali T720 GPU. The CPUs are pretty equally comparable; I can't speak for the GPUs, other than that neither are particularly powerful. Good enough for regular phone stuff, but it's not something you'd want to play Mortal Kombat X on.

Click to collapse





Soufiansky said:


> The CPU and GPU specs on paper makes this phone look "good" in performance but believe me i'm using it right now and i dont have any lag , its blazing fast , way faster than my S5 , the screen is the best screen i've ever held , looks like a 2K screen.
> It cost around 350€ now , great deal.

Click to collapse



I know that the Exynos will probably outperform the Snapdragon, but would you consider the trade-off (potential development) to be worth it? Or is it equally bad/good for both variants?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I know that the Exynos will probably outperform the Snapdragon, but would you consider the trade-off (potential development) to be worth it? Or is it equally bad/good for both variants?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think the exynos variant will get too much developpement and i'm aware of it. I have themes which change the whole UI and it will get marshmallow  update so it's not a problem for me really.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I don't think the exynos variant will get too much developpement and i'm aware of it. I have themes which change the whole UI and it will get marshmallow  update so it's not a problem for me really.

Click to collapse



Oh yeah, that's something I've been curious about: how does the Touchwiz theme engine compare to CM or Layers?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Oh yeah, that's something I've been curious about: how does the Touchwiz theme engine compare to CM or Layers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's amazing , thousands of themes that change the whole UI except the top bar ( signal , wifi..) , i can install a material design theme and enjoy Nexus experience , or marshmallow theme , black material...anything


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It's amazing , thousands of themes that change the whole UI except the top bar ( signal , wifi..) , i can install a material design theme and enjoy Nexus experience , or marshmallow theme , black material...anything

Click to collapse



Sounds neat - I'm getting more and more tempted by Sammy stuff these days. Argh, if only they were more dev-friendly! ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Sounds neat - I'm getting more and more tempted by Sammy stuff these days. Argh, if only they were more dev-friendly! ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah agree but to be honest TW became so good i can't even think of developpement now , but you know that's my personnal opinion 


Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I know that the Exynos will probably outperform the Snapdragon, but would you consider the trade-off (potential development) to be worth it? Or is it equally bad/good for both variants?

Click to collapse



That's kinda a toss-up, and it might depend on where the person is. Qualcomm powered Samsungs have traditionally been more dev-friendly than Exynos ones, but obviously root and custom ROMs still happen with Exynos. But the Snapdragon equipped S7/S7Edge all have their bootloader locked down (even the T-Mobile one, which is a headscratcher - the CEO even making inquiries on our behalf about it). Meanwhile the Exnyos version is unlocked and already has TWRP. So who can say? I can't.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Yeah agree but to be honest TW became so good i can't even think of developpement now , but you know that's my personnal opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know, it's all subjective. Me, I'm an AOSP/based guy through and through; the only skin I can stand for more than two months is Sony's (because they barely change anything), and I usually won't even keep that around for long. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> That's kinda a toss-up, and it might depend on where the person is. Qualcomm powered Samsungs have traditionally been more dev-friendly than Exynos ones, but obviously root and custom ROMs still happen with Exynos. But the Snapdragon equipped S7/S7Edge all have their bootloader locked down (even the T-Mobile one, which is a headscratcher - the CEO even making inquiries on our behalf about it). Meanwhile the Exnyos version is unlocked and already has TWRP. So who can say? I can't.

Click to collapse



It's more than just a headscratcher - it's downright baffling. In the past, the SD variants were at least one way to get Sammy hardware for dev stuff; it wasn't perfect, but at least they weren't completely alienating power users/devs. Then they go and lock down the SD variant of their most anticipated flagship harder than the Exynos one. They might claim security, but if that was the case, why isn't the Exynos one locked down as much? At this point in time, from what I can see and what little I know, it just looks like they were deliberately shafting the community, which I don't think is likely.  I just hope they're planning to introduce something like the UEFI system for it, or something like that: not only would that redeem them, it would be a new way forward for OEMs to balance security and freedom, which is good for everyone. That doesn't seem likely either, but... One can dream. 
/rant

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It's more than just a headscratcher - it's downright baffling. In the past, the SD variants were at least one way to get Sammy hardware for dev stuff; it wasn't perfect, but at least they weren't completely alienating power users/devs. Then they go and lock down the SD variant of their most anticipated flagship harder than the Exynos one. They might claim security, but if that was the case, why isn't the Exynos one locked down as much? At this point in time, from what I can see and what little I know, it just looks like they were deliberately shafting the community, which I don't think is likely.  I just hope they're planning to introduce something like the UEFI system for it, or something like that: not only would that redeem them, it would be a new way forward for OEMs to balance security and freedom, which is good for everyone. That doesn't seem likely either, but... One can dream.

Click to collapse



The Snapdragon variants are intended primarily towards the North American market, and features like KNOX and Samsung Pay are marketed towards there as well. So I kinda get that, I guess. As for the modding community, we're really and extremely small portion of their customers. A small percentage have even heard of "root", and fewer still even know what that means. One guy I worked with enjoyed (presumably still does) modding, but only after I got him into it. I've seen exactly one person with a OnePlus One (stock ROM, custom kernel), and that was just a couple weeks ago. I've never seen anyone else with a Nexus 6. No Nexus 5X or 6P's yet. I've met 3 people ever with a Nexus 4, and one gave me mine after she broke it (and another was her boyfriend). This hobby of ours really isn't that popular, known, or understood. So I kinda get why Samsung, or most any company isn't worried about losing this tiny percentage of business.

The headscratching part, to me, is that the T-Mobile version of the S7's have the bootloader locked, because T-Mobile has always been the friendliest carrier to people like us in the US (although maybe less so with tethering). Even John Legre doesn't understand - they didn't ask for it. You expect that with Verizon and AT&T, but not T-Mobile. The other headscratching bit, to me, is that Samsung has made several "Developer Editions" in the past, even for Verizon. Plus a few Nexuses and a GPE. Why lock everything down all of a sudden? It's gotta be because of their Samsung Pay and KNOX and the such. But why they couldn't simply disable/trip/whatever these things like they have in the past...that's beyond me. Anyone in our small community buying a Samsung already knows the "risks" or caveats or whatever of what we do. Warranty void, 0x1, no mobile payments, etc. And Samsung knows we know. Maybe they're scared we'll break it (we, meaning people other than me, and much smarter than me). Heck, all this nonsense with the FBI and Justice Department trying to force Apple to hack their own phones could be a contributing factor. All that crap started happening right around the same time of the S7's shipping. Not that I support crazy-ass terrorists shooting up a bunch of innocent people, but Apple is fighting the good fight in this instance (and this is coming from someone that hates Apple). Even though Samsung is a Korean company, they could very well be locking their phones down simply to avoid any potential legal bulls#@!. After all, they're in a constant battle with Apple in US courts.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 20, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Snapdragon variants are intended primarily towards the North American market, and features like KNOX and Samsung Pay are marketed towards there as well. So I kinda get that, I guess. As for the modding community, we're really and extremely small portion of their customers. A small percentage have even heard of "root", and fewer still even know what that means. One guy I worked with enjoyed (presumably still does) modding, but only after I got him into it. I've seen exactly one person with a OnePlus One (stock ROM, custom kernel), and that was just a couple weeks ago. I've never seen anyone else with a Nexus 6. No Nexus 5X or 6P's yet. I've met 3 people ever with a Nexus 4, and one gave me mine after she broke it (and another was her boyfriend). This hobby of ours really isn't that popular, known, or understood. So I kinda get why Samsung, or most any company isn't worried about losing this tiny percentage of business.
> 
> The headscratching part, to me, is that the T-Mobile version of the S7's have the bootloader locked, because T-Mobile has always been the friendliest carrier to people like us in the US (although maybe less so with tethering). Even John Legre doesn't understand - they didn't ask for it. You expect that with Verizon and AT&T, but not T-Mobile. The other headscratching bit, to me, is that Samsung has made several "Developer Editions" in the past, even for Verizon. Plus a few Nexuses and a GPE. Why lock everything down all of a sudden? It's gotta be because of their Samsung Pay and KNOX and the such. But why they couldn't simply disable/trip/whatever these things like they have in the past...that's beyond me. Anyone in our small community buying a Samsung already knows the "risks" or caveats or whatever of what we do. Warranty void, 0x1, no mobile payments, etc. And Samsung knows we know. Maybe they're scared we'll break it (we, meaning people other than me, and much smarter than me). Heck, all this nonsense with the FBI and Justice Department trying to force Apple to hack their own phones could be a contributing factor. All that crap started happening right around the same time of the S7's shipping. Not that I support crazy-ass terrorists shooting up a bunch of innocent people, but Apple is fighting the good fight in this instance (and this is coming from someone that hates Apple). Even though Samsung is a Korean company, they could very well be locking their phones down simply to avoid any potential legal bulls#@!. After all, they're in a constant battle with Apple in US courts.

Click to collapse



Good points. I still would have liked to see a way for users to sign their own firmware packages, but I suppose that if a user can do it, an attacker can do it too. But that could be mitigated with some sort of disclaimer, couldn't it? Ah, I dunno.
I do agree that security is a concern when they serve the customer base they do, especially with that FBI thing going on. I'm no fan of Apple, but people all over the world, including me, are seriously concerned about the outcome of that case. You're not alone in taking Apple's side on that one.
I'm realizing now that the real puzzler, now that you mention it, is the lack of (at least an announcement for) a developer edition, or something like it; it wouldn't be all that hard for them to do, and it'd go a long way towards buying them some goodwill from the community - which would be a good thing, because no matter how much of a minority we are, we're pretty vocal.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 21, 2016)

haris2887 said:


> I saw that was worried that battery would not be enough 3200 mah to last a day but reviews say otherwise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I get fantastic battery life on my nexus 6 on MM, at least as good if not a little better than my note 4.




sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 21, 2016)

force70 said:


> I get fantastic battery life on my nexus 6 on MM, at least as good if not a little better than my note 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better than note 4 ? Is it full stock ?


----------



## terragady (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, i am planning to change my old phone already, HTC one m7, I know it has been ages but I was satisfied with it and its still pretty good with custom rom and kernel  But finally its time.
So I am choosing between Nexus 6P or 5X, Samsung S7 (i do not like edge), LG G4 (or maybe wait for G5? but modular design didn't really caught me  ), or maybe can you suggest something else?
So what I expect: a solid battery life, nice camera which now almost all of the phones have, nice UI, good speakers, and It is kind of fetish but I like when phone is updating, in HTC i was always waiting for ARHD updates, i know that nexus wins here at all levels, but how about samsung and LG? Is it fine? I am waiting for Android N as well, do you think the rest of phones which are not nexus will get it soon after release? 
So what I like: 
S7 - sd card slot, waterproof, camera, battery
G4 - cheap, nice camera, nice fitted big screen, quite nice UI and ok updates?
6P - updates, ok camera and battery, unfortunately its not really available in my country so I have to import it somehow, but its not a huge problem, its only not so cheap comparing to others like in US.

Maybe should I wait for HTC m10? or LG G5? I want to try something different than HTC now, but i was pretty happy with development scene there and a lot of custom roms, I am not sure how it will be with LG or Samsung's TouchWiz (I do not like horizontal app drawer ), i heard that it is better now and so on, but what do you think?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 21, 2016)

terragady said:


> Hi, i am planning to change my old phone already, HTC one m7, I know it has been ages but I was satisfied with it and its still pretty good with custom rom and kernel  But finally its time.
> So I am choosing between Nexus 6P or 5X, Samsung S7 (i do not like edge), LG G4 (or maybe wait for G5? but modular design didn't really caught me  ), or maybe can you suggest something else?
> So what I expect: a solid battery life, nice camera which now almost all of the phones have, nice UI, good speakers, and It is kind of fetish but I like when phone is updating, in HTC i was always waiting for ARHD updates, i know that nexus wins here at all levels, but how about samsung and LG? Is it fine? I am waiting for Android N as well, do you think the rest of phones which are not nexus will get it soon after release?
> So what I like:
> ...

Click to collapse



Normally, I'd say the S7 was for you, but you like updates and custom kernels/ROMs, and both of those will take forever to come to the S7, if they come at all. G4 has the same problem, but they are slightly better with updates, and is not as locked down. The 6P might be the best for you, depending on how much you want an SD card slot. However, since your current device is doing fine, my advice would be to wait a little longer for the HTC 10 to come out; in the meantime, you can watch the prices of the other phones, and grab one if you get a good deal on it, or if you're not impressed by the 10.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## terragady (Mar 21, 2016)

about custom roms etc it's not now that I cannot live without, I was playing with it some time ago and now I am just using one because has better battery life but its almost stock (few xposed features for clock and battery icon). Updates yes I like them  Can I count that G4 will get Android N update? About sdcard I think I will be fine with 64 or 128gb, but again I will pay similar price like for S7, so there is not a big deal for me 
Better than for htc 10 i would wait for new nexus  but like this I can wait all the time for something new and newer buy anything, there will be always something coming with something nice and new that I would like to have.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 21, 2016)

terragady said:


> about custom roms etc it's not now that I cannot live without, I was playing with it some time ago and now I am just using one because has better battery life but its almost stock (few xposed features for clock and battery icon). Updates yes I like them  Can I count that G4 will get Android N update? About sdcard I think I will be fine with 64 or 128gb, but again I will pay similar price like for S7, so there is not a big deal for me
> Better than for htc 10 i would wait for new nexus  but like this I can wait all the time for something new and newer buy anything, there will be always something coming with something nice and new that I would like to have.

Click to collapse



The G4 will almost definitely get N - it was only released last year. As for how fast, or how many more updates after N? It's a toss up.
It sounds like you'd be happy with any of these devices, honestly, and you can't really go wrong with any of them from a hardware perspective. I don't know when the new HTC comes out, but it may be in a month or two, so I'd recommend waiting for that, but no longer - new Nexii aren't due for half a year, and like you said, if you keep waiting, you're never going to get anything. ?
So whether you wait or not, just go with the one you have a good instinct about. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Guys,
can you tell me the advantages and disadvantages of the LG G4 please? My main interest is the price, Custom Roms, Camera and Battery. And can you also tell me where I can get it for the cheapest price in Germany?


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey Guys,
> can you tell me the advantages and disadvantages of the LG G4 please? My main interest is the price, Custom Roms, Camera and Battery. And can you also tell me where I can get it for the cheapest price in Germany?

Click to collapse



Well I just went from the Samsung Galaxy S5 to the g4.. First off the G4 does not feel nearly as fragile in my hand as the S5...g4 has bigger screen, and I only has the 16 gig S5 andI have the 32 gig G4 however I like to watch a lot of high-definition videos and the the G4 is not quite to par with the quality of video but that's about it other than that I would take the G4 over anything else I've owned


----------



## terragady (Mar 21, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Well I just went from the Samsung Galaxy S5 to the g4.. First off the G4 does not feel nearly as fragile in my hand as the S5...g4 has bigger screen, and I only has the 16 gig S5 andI have the 32 gig G4 however I like to watch a lot of high-definition videos and the the G4 is not quite to par with the quality of video but that's about it other than that I would take the G4 over anything else I've owned

Click to collapse



How is behaving your battery in G4? Are you with MM?


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 21, 2016)

My coworker has the g4 and he likes it a lot. His last phone was a galaxy ace 2x that was slow as molasses though so he doesn't have much to compare it to.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

terragady said:


> How is behaving your battery in G4? Are you with MM?

Click to collapse



When I got the phone it was on mm.....I flashed back to lollipop yesterday....mm was not good at all....first of there's not root because of the locked boot loader...that's a deal breaker for me...the battery life was about 3 and a half hours and that's no joke...after going back to lollipop I had 100% charge at 9:00am this morning and didn't plug in till about an hour ago...it's 10:45 pm here now...I had a g3 right be four my s5 I just sold and I liked it but the g4 I like even more....same size but it seems a lot lighter....I don't really have any complants so far....


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 22, 2016)

trinidy said:


> When I got the phone it was on mm.....I flashed back to lollipop yesterday....mm was not good at all....first of there's not root because of the locked boot loader...that's a deal breaker for me...the battery life was about 3 and a half hours and that's no joke...after going back to lollipop I had 100% charge at 9:00am this morning and didn't plug in till about an hour ago...it's 10:45 pm here now...I had a g3 right be four my s5 I just sold and I liked it but the g4 I like even more....same size but it seems a lot lighter....I don't really have any complants so far....

Click to collapse



Don't we can unlock the bootloader of the G4? :/


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Don't we can unlock the bootloader of the G4? :/

Click to collapse



Not on marshmallow 6.0


----------



## chema88 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have an Elephone P7000, which does not work with Android Auto.

There seems to be many processors that are not compatible with android auto, and I am looking for some phone that could work with it.

I want something like Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro, but I guess it should not work with android auto...

I found that LG G4 is working fine with this technology but is more expensive.

What should I buy?

My phone has 44K points in antutu, it works really smooth, and I want something more than 65K in my new phone, never less than 3GB ram... And under 300€. Is it possible?


----------



## spcialx (Mar 22, 2016)

I currently own a Sony Xperia Z2 for nearly two years. 

To be honest i really thought about getting an IPhone, just because I would like to try something different and maybe develop an app or two for iOS (for now I just did some Android App Development) even I don't like Apple much for their politics. But actually I have already so many things and apps connected with Googles Services that I think moving all the data from Android to iOS would be very exhausting. 

So I think I will stick with Android and get a Samsung Galaxy  S7 Edge mid of this year 
But I also like the announced Xiaomi Smartphones which should be released in europe soon


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 22, 2016)

chema88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an Elephone P7000, which does not work with Android Auto.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One! Really cheap and best community support. Around 70 - 80k points in AnTuTu


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 22, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> OnePlus One! Really cheap and best community support. Around 70 - 80k points in AnTuTu

Click to collapse



Antutu is garbage


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 22, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Not on marshmallow 6.0

Click to collapse



But this doesn't make sense. If you unlocked the bootloader, why it should be locked on MM?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 22, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> OnePlus One! Really cheap and best community support. Around 70 - 80k points in AnTuTu

Click to collapse



Where have you seen an OPO that scores that much in Antutu? Any screenshots? The OPO has an SD801, and while it's a good chip, it doesn't have the power to get a score like that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> But this doesn't make sense. If you unlocked the bootloader, why it should be locked on MM?

Click to collapse



Because it's a new boot loader......can't be unlocked..

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

Look up (unlocking boot loader on Android 6.0)


----------



## SirVer (Mar 22, 2016)

chema88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have an Elephone P7000, which does not work with Android Auto.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You really shouldn't be using Antutu as a filter for selecting a phone (unless it's abnormally low for a particular device, which can indicate bad firmware); 45k is a relatively low score these days, but, like you said, still delivers a fantastic experience. If I were you, I would make a list of devices that fit all my other requirements, and then compare their processors - look at how the chip handles high load, throttling, the GPU, and so on, and check against your use case. There are plenty of reviews that do extensive analysis on the more popular processors. Generally speaking though, anything equivalent to or better than a 1.7-2.0 GHz quad core will do great, if the rest of the hardware, and the software, is done well.

P.S: I thought Android Auto was compatible with any 5.0+ device? And the P7000 has Lollipop, so...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Benchmarks worthless,...misleading


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Just upgrade to mm after unlocking bootloader. It shouldn't relock because of upgrading right? My bootloader has been unlocked on my m8 since just after I got it like 9 months ago, and I've changed firmware and stuff since then. It doesn't relock.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 22, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Just upgrade to mm after unlocking bootloader. It shouldn't relock because of upgrading right? My bootloader has been unlocked on my m8 since just after I got it like 9 months ago, and I've changed firmware and stuff since then. It doesn't relock.

Click to collapse



It could relock - I'm pretty sure it's possible to include a bootloader package in an OTA, at least for some devices/manufacturers; do correct me if I'm wrong.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 22, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Because it's a new boot loader......can't be unlocked..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------
> 
> Look up (unlocking boot loader on Android 6.0)

Click to collapse



There shouldn't be a problem, you also can unlock the new Nexus devices based on Android 6. And isn't the bootloader a different thing then the software?


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 22, 2016)

If I have the phone unlocked I don't bother running any ota updates anyway, I just flash whatever rom I want. Even if I want stock I'll either flash a stock repackaged zip or fast boot flash the stock rom. I flashed the stock gpe through fast boot a couple times back at the start.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok on g4 anyway

---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

Yea I never did understand why people took the of a after root and then cryed guY they lost root

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:59 PM ----------




SirVer said:


> It could relock - I'm pretty sure it's possible to include a bootloader package in an OTA, at least for some devices/manufacturers; do correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



From what they were telling me on another post here on xda is mm is totally different bootloader... And Google has added security that cannot be touched


----------



## terragady (Mar 22, 2016)

ok guys thanks for suggestions, I will buy G4 and MM looks to be fine for most of the people and switching off logcat seems to improve battery. I will take G4 and wait for new nexus so at the begginign of 2017 I can change my G4 for new nexus


----------



## SirVer (Mar 22, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Ok on g4 anyway
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I thought the Google security thing was for devices released with Marshmallow? I wouldn't know, because I haven't run stock LG MM yet - haven't felt the need to either, except for the camera.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 22, 2016)

And you know you mite be right....if that's the case it is for g4 and s5....anyway I love this phone and so will you....good luck friend


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 22, 2016)

terragady said:


> ok guys thanks for suggestions, I will buy G4 and MM looks to be fine for most of the people and switching off logcat seems to improve battery. I will take G4 and wait for new nexus so at the begginign of 2017 I can change my G4 for new nexus

Click to collapse



You just buy a new phone for only 3/4 year? Wow!

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------

I think the G4 is a very solid phone and if I would buy it now it would be my daily driver for about the next 3 years I think. But you don't know whats next, maybe in 3 years smartphones are the oldest thing you can remember and nobody has one


----------



## terragady (Mar 22, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> You just buy a new phone for only 3/4 year? Wow!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------
> 
> I think the G4 is a very solid phone and if I would buy it now it would be my daily driver for about the next 3 years I think. But you don't know whats next, maybe in 3 years smartphones are the oldest thing you can remember and nobody has one

Click to collapse



LG G4 is not expensive anymore so I can afford to just sell it back in next year and buy new phone, no problem here, or I can just go to some immigrant neighborhood, got it stolen and take money from insurance for new one haha


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Where have you seen an OPO that scores that much in Antutu? Any screenshots? The OPO has an SD801, and while it's a good chip, it doesn't have the power to get a score like that.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes of course! It has been my own device! Now I own two Nexus6...


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 22, 2016)

What do to guya think of xiomni mi 5? I feel weird about trusting a company like that! Specially with quality and software updates! Maybe ill wait fkr op3!


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 22, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> What do to guya think of xiomni mi 5? I feel weird about trusting a company like that! Specially with quality and software updates! Maybe ill wait fkr op3!

Click to collapse



It looks awesome , concerning the software i love it. I tried MIUI rom on my S5 and i really liked it..but you know if you have a higher budget get the S7.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It looks awesome , concerning the software i love it. I tried MIUI rom on my S5 and i really liked it..but you know if you have a higher budget get the S7.

Click to collapse



Even if I had budger which I dont  i would not buy it! Non of my samsung phones were good ;( also no software updates! And a bit of other issues like multitasking issues and stuff! I forgot about the battery too!


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 22, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> Even if I had budger which I dont  i would not buy it! Non of my samsung phones were good ;( also no software updates! And a bit of other issues like multitasking issues and stuff! I forgot about the battery too!

Click to collapse



How much is your budget ?


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> How much is your budget ?

Click to collapse



Well... Unlimited.. I'm only 18 and I have enough saving for any phone under than 800$-900$~, but on the other hand if I save I can buy other stuff like a 3d printer or a monitor or use it for future :$ So I rather get the cheapest longest lasting phone that can do what I want till either new type of batteries come or project ara comes (yeah i still remember that)


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 23, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> Well... Unlimited.. I'm only 18 and I have enough saving for any phone under than 800$-900$~, but on the other hand if I save I can buy other stuff like a 3d printer or a monitor or use it for future :$ So I rather get the cheapest longest lasting phone that can do what I want till either new type of batteries come or project ara comes (yeah i still remember that)

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P ? LG G4 ?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> Yes of course! It has been my own device! Now I own two Nexus6...

Click to collapse



But... That shouldn't be possible. SD801 devices score in the 35-45k range on average, and I've never seen any of them go above 50-55k; what ROM were you running? Were you overclocked?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 23, 2016)

Here's mine, first time I've ever done a benchmark on this phone. Basically lines up with what you just said.


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 23, 2016)

SirVer said:


> But... That shouldn't be possible. SD801 devices score in the 35-45k range on average, and I've never seen any of them go above 50-55k; what ROM were you running? Were you overclocked?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What AnTuTu Version do you use. The current versions gives much higher points... Try it


----------



## SirVer (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> What AnTuTu Version do you use. The current versions gives much higher points... Try it

Click to collapse



I actually get lower scores than usual with the newer versions - I just assumed it was because they put too much focus on GPU performance these days. On LG stock LP, I used to average 43k, peaked at 46, but on custom ROM (haven't tested on Dirty Unicorns, which is my current, but I don't expect it to change much) I get only about 40, even though performance and battery life are far better than on stock.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> What AnTuTu Version do you use. The current versions gives much higher points... Try it

Click to collapse



This is the only one i can find... Truly it reached 79k, I remember. I used Resurrection remix and boeffla kernel and a powerfully governor


----------



## SirVer (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> This is the only one i can find... Truly it reached 79k, I remember. I used Resurrection remix and boeffla kernel and a powerfully governor

Click to collapse



... All I can say is that that must be one hell of a kernel/governor - that's insane. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> This is the only one i can find... Truly it reached 79k, I remember. I used Resurrection remix and boeffla kernel and a powerfully governor

Click to collapse



But did you overclock it? Because that doesn't count. I get about 45K on mine. I'm running a 4.4 KK ROM though.


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> But did you overclock it? Because that doesn't count. I get about 45K on mine. I'm running a 4.4 KK ROM though.

Click to collapse



No, I did not. I am running Marshmallow, resurrection remix rom and boeffla kernel with a powerful governor


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 23, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> No, I did not. I am running Marshmallow, resurrection remix rom and boeffla kernel with a powerful governor

Click to collapse



Powerful governor overlock the cpu i think ...to get true numbers use interactive governor and do the test.
But again , antutu is not a reference.


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Powerful governor overlock the cpu i think ...to get true numbers use interactive governor and do the test.
> But again , antutu is not a reference.

Click to collapse



As I said now I own two Nexus6. Wonderful devices with much more power an a great sound,  screen and so on


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Nexus 6P ? LG G4 ?

Click to collapse



Well they both dont have good processors. I do play graphic intensive games and would like to keep the phone for atleast 2 years!  So not only 6p is expensive but  has bad processor and doesnt look good to me. I care about battery too specially web browsing time and as far as I remeber 6p doesnt have a good battery. And they both are old phones  i rather wait for lg g5! Im nlt in a rush but I want to decide from now. If it wasnt for software problems and updates i would get s7 edge

Nexus 6p is 680$ for 64GB in my country


----------



## terragady (Mar 23, 2016)

6p will be better with battery comparing to LG G5 i think, will have updates quick and processor is not that bad.
What software problems has s7? Updates are not that bad for samsung probably now, there is MM rolling for s5 now.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 23, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> Well they both dont have good processors. I do play graphic intensive games and would like to keep the phone for atleast 2 years!  So not only 6p is expensive but  has bad processor and doesnt look good to me. I care about battery too specially web browsing time and as far as I remeber 6p doesnt have a good battery. And they both are old phones  i rather wait for lg g5! Im nlt in a rush but I want to decide from now. If it wasnt for software problems and updates i would get s7 edge
> 
> Nexus 6p is 680$ for 64GB in my country

Click to collapse



They dont have good processors ? 6P is a beast and can serve you for 4 years. The G4 is an awesome device and can do the job for 3 other years , for battery life , they are "ok".
If you want the whole package ( great battery life and performance) you may take a look at the Mate 8 , Note 5 , S7 edge.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> They dont have good processors ? 6P is a beast and can serve you for 4 years. The G4 is an awesome device and can do the job for 3 other years , for battery life , they are "ok".
> If you want the whole package ( great battery life and performance) you may take a look at the Mate 8 , Note 5 , S7 edge.

Click to collapse



Hmm ill take another look at 6p because gsmarena says it only has 8h of web browsing while it says my note 4 has like 10 or 11. Ill take a look at mate too mate  i rather wait for note 6 if Im going tk buy a note

Thanks a lot


----------



## force70 (Mar 23, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> Hmm ill take another look at 6p because gsmarena says it only has 8h of web browsing while it says my note 4 has like 10 or 11. Ill take a look at mate too mate  i rather wait for note 6 if Im going tk buy a note
> 
> Thanks a lot

Click to collapse



This is what happens when people go by online reviews as opposed to real user reviews.

My nexus 6p get just as good battery life as my note 4 if not better.

The bad processor comment just made me lol.

6P is a fantastic device IMO.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## SirVer (Mar 23, 2016)

force70 said:


> This is what happens when people go by online reviews as opposed to real user reviews.
> 
> My nexus 6p get just as good battery life as my note 4 if not better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You know, those online reviews are done by "users" too. For most things, I trust GSMArena's reviews far more than any user review, because they've got standardised testing procedures for everything, and while they may be artificial usage patterns, they're very good for comparison across devices. They also have experience using a vast array of devices, so if they say they do/do not have problems with something, it means that it's relative to what they've come to expect. This is helpful, because with user reviews, they have different sticks to measure against - one may be used to an older device, while another may have a brand spanking new one, but they will both never mention that that device is the one they're comparing with. This also helps combat the whole difference in perception thing: one person's mildly warm could be another burning hot, a problem that doesn't come into play when you have people that have experience with so many devices. And for the most part, you don't have to deal with biased fanboy reviewers (they're out there, but you learn which sites are that way over time).
In this case specifically, I have to point out that he was concerned about browsing time, which is a different matter than overall battery life. Granted, this should not be enough to discount a device altogether, but it is a valid consideration. So is the processor: the SD810 has a troubled history, and a little worry is not unfounded, though I would not go so far as to call it "bad", especially since the 6P has mostly eliminated the issues with it. As you said, it's a great device.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:36 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> But did you overclock it? Because that doesn't count. I get about 45K on mine. I'm running a 4.4 KK ROM though.

Click to collapse



KK? Can I ask why? As far as I can recall, you haven't mentioned any dislike for LP or MM, so it seems strange that you'd stick with an older OS on a device that's more than capable of running the latest...

P.S. We are talking about the OPO, right?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm running mm firmware, with a KitKat ROM on my m8. I never had issues with LP or mm, but it is a bit faster on KitKat and I prefer the looks of the quick settings among other things.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Mar 23, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I'm running mm firmware, with a KitKat ROM on my m8. I never had issues with LP or mm, but it is a bit faster on KitKat and I prefer the looks of the quick settings among other things.

Click to collapse



off topic...

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2016)

SirVer said:


> KK? Can I ask why? As far as I can recall, you haven't mentioned any dislike for LP or MM, so it seems strange that you'd stick with an older OS on a device that's more than capable of running the latest...
> 
> P.S. We are talking about the OPO, right?

Click to collapse



At this point, it's just laziness. LiquidSmooth was my favorite Nexus 4 ROM, so I was using it on my OPO as well. I had no interest in 5.0 LP, so I'd been waiting for LiquidSmooth to be updated to 5.1 (and now Marshmallow). But then I learned only last week that the creator had died. And since I got my Nexus 6 a few weeks ago, I've barely touched my OPO. What I really need to do is revert it to stock, as it's been acting wonky (app crashes/freezes, reboots) and I need to see if's the old ROM/kernel doing it, or the phone itself, so I can send it in while it's still under warranty.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> At this point, it's just laziness. LiquidSmooth was my favorite Nexus 4 ROM, so I was using it on my OPO as well. I had no interest in 5.0 LP, so I'd been waiting for LiquidSmooth to be updated to 5.1 (and now Marshmallow). But then I learned only last week that the creator had died. And since I got my Nexus 6 a few weeks ago, I've barely touched my OPO. What I really need to do is revert it to stock, as it's been acting wonky (app crashes/freezes, reboots) and I need to see if's the old ROM/kernel doing it, or the phone itself, so I can send it in while it's still under warranty.

Click to collapse



Damn, sorry to hear that. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 23, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Damn, sorry to hear that. ?

Click to collapse



Meh, either way, whether the phone is fine or I have to get a warranty replacement, I'll very likely sell it. It's been a great phone, and has served me well, but now that I have my Nexus 6, there's really no reason for me to keep the OPO. Except as a back-up, but I've already got 2 of those (S4 and Nexus 4), so why keep it? The Nexus 6 is just about everything I want in a phone (except perhaps a microSD slot), and there's nothing my OPO does that my N6 doesn't do much better. Except crash.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Meh, either way, whether the phone is fine or I have to get a warranty replacement, I'll very likely sell it. It's been a great phone, and has served me well, but now that I have my Nexus 6, there's really no reason for me to keep the OPO. Except as a back-up, but I've already got 2 of those (S4 and Nexus 4), so why keep it? The Nexus 6 is just about everything I want in a phone (except perhaps a microSD slot), and there's nothing my OPO does that my N6 doesn't do much better. Except crash.

Click to collapse



Sell the S4 and N4 and keep the OPO +N6


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Sell the S4 and N4 and keep the OPO +N6

Click to collapse



Nah, the Nexus 4 I got for free from a co-worker after she threw it at a wall and broke the screen. I replaced the screen, but now that screen is acting glitchy (it flickers on touch some time). It wouldn't be worth it to repair and sell. The S4 has a purpose. I typically keep my SIM in the S4. At home, it's USB tethered via PdaNet to my computer, while also providing wifi hotspot (that I use my other devices on). I take both the S4 and the Nexus 6 to work with me. The replaceable battery is essential because the constant wifi tethering fries batteries. I bought it from a co-worker several months ago for $70, and besides being beat to hell (screen is OK, but a bit scratched) all the water damage indicators are red. So wouldn't get much trying to sell that one either.

The OPO just has no purpose for me now. When I bought it I wanted the Nexus 6, but it was $700, and that was just way too much. So I went with the OPO.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Nah, the Nexus 4 I got for free from a co-worker after she threw it at a wall and broke the screen.

Click to collapse



... What on earth did that poor phone do to deserve that?!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ... What on earth did that poor phone do to deserve that?!

Click to collapse



Argument with her boyfriend (no idea what about). I was actually trying to buy it off her for a few months, since it was still on contract, but she wanted the S5. She owed like $120, I I said, hell, I'll give her that $120 for the phone, and she can get the S5. Time went by, no sale (she and her boyfriend were on a shared plan - they both actually had the same phone, and I was trying to buy them both), then after the argument she just gave me the phone, and she got her S5. I always kinda suspected it was a plan of hers, and not a heat-of-the-moment thing. She never liked her Nexus 4, but I loved it. On an irrelevant side-note, they broke up and she's actually now married to another guy. I don't know what the break-up was over, since I haven't really kept in touch with them, but I doubt it was over phones.


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Nah, the Nexus 4 I got for free from a co-worker after she threw it at a wall and broke the screen. I replaced the screen, but now that screen is acting glitchy (it flickers on touch some time). It wouldn't be worth it to repair and sell. The S4 has a purpose. I typically keep my SIM in the S4. At home, it's USB tethered via PdaNet to my computer, while also providing wifi hotspot (that I use my other devices on). I take both the S4 and the Nexus 6 to work with me. The replaceable battery is essential because the constant wifi tethering fries batteries. I bought it from a co-worker several months ago for $70, and besides being beat to hell (screen is OK, but a bit scratched) all the water damage indicators are red. So wouldn't get much trying to sell that one either.
> 
> The OPO just has no purpose for me now. When I bought it I wanted the Nexus 6, but it was $700, and that was just way too much. So I went with the OPO.

Click to collapse



I bought a perfect N6 with 64Gb a week ago for 200€


----------



## SirVer (Mar 24, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Argument with her boyfriend (no idea what about). I was actually trying to buy it off her for a few months, since it was still on contract, but she wanted the S5. She owed like $120, I I said, hell, I'll give her that $120 for the phone, and she can get the S5. Time went by, no sale (she and her boyfriend were on a shared plan - they both actually had the same phone, and I was trying to buy them both), then after the argument she just gave me the phone, and she got her S5. I always kinda suspected it was a plan of hers, and not a heat-of-the-moment thing. She never liked her Nexus 4, but I loved it. On an irrelevant side-note, they broke up and she's actually now married to another guy. I don't know what the break-up was over, since I haven't really kept in touch with them, but I doubt it was over phones.

Click to collapse



That's... A little more detail than I was looking for, but hey, points for going the extra mile? ?
I hope the other guy treated his better - no gadget deserves an abusive parent. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 24, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> I bought a perfect N6 with 64Gb a week ago for 200€

Click to collapse



200€ ??? Wheeeere ?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> I bought a perfect N6 with 64Gb a week ago for 200€

Click to collapse



NICE!


----------



## Planterz (Mar 24, 2016)

Mrinal Roy said:


> LG G5 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge? Which one and why?

Click to collapse



Both have their advantages and disadvantages, but let's wait until the G5 is actually available and reviews have been made before making comparisons, hm?


----------



## force70 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mrinal Roy said:


> LG G5 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge? Which one and why?

Click to collapse



Neither for me, screens are too small 

That said if I had to choose it would be whichever one has a BL which is unlocked or can be unlocked. That would be the major deciding factor for me, I like both LG and Sammy devices so I'm not really biased either way.
I do think the G5 is ugly as hell so that might factor in lol

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## SirVer (Mar 24, 2016)

force70 said:


> Neither for me, screens are too small
> 
> That said if I had to choose it would be whichever one has a BL which is unlocked or can be unlocked. That would be the major deciding factor for me, I like both LG and Sammy devices so I'm not really biased either way.
> I do think the G5 is ugly as hell so that might factor in lol
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree: while I wouldn't call it ugly, per se, because I don't really find most modern smartphones to be bad to look at (they're either OK or better), it doesn't look anywhere near as good as its price tag should indicate. I know that most people feel this way, but that confuses me. Why? Because, to me, the G5 looks really similar to the 6P, and yet everybody says the 6P looks great. I don't get it - that hump at the back is what makes the G5 ugly, right? But the 6P has that too, and doesn't get slammed nearly as much for it. Am I missing something here?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## CleverUSB (Mar 24, 2016)

*Cheap Verison Phone?*

As of recently I have been looking for a cheap very temporary phone. Is there any really cheap Chinese smartphone that has decent specs and works with Verison? If you could help me out that would be great!


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> 512mb ? Seriously he can get a moto g 1st gen , or a used lg g2 at 70$ with 2Gb of ram and snapdragon 800 and good custom roms choice

Click to collapse



Moto G 1st Gen... no microSD slot.

LG G2 is $70. If you had only had a Jackson, the Coolpad Arise isn't a bad choice.

...Like I said "if your on an extremely low budget".

---------- Post added at 09:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




trinidy said:


> the governments already watching us....and have been for a long time...but yes it's a bunch of bull s**t..I live only a few miles away from the main nsa headquarters...strange things going on there...
> 
> SAMSUNG -S5-G900A using tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you wanna send messages securely, you could get my app... It's just a buck and has no permissions. All encryption is done locally on your device. I have included some fairly detailed instructions (but its not really complicated) on how to use the app, if they are followed the chance of your message leaking is very slim.

Before using it, be sure to use a security oriented custom rom. Otherwise if you have a keylogger it defeats the purpose. :fingers-crossed:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fanboystudios.textcryptrpro


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 24, 2016)

FanboyStudios said:


> Moto G 1st Gen... no microSD slot.
> 
> LG G2 is $70. If you had only had a Jackson, the Coolpad Arise isn't a bad choice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of msgs are we talking about....form...text?...mms?....all of the above??....sounds cool so far

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




force70 said:


> Neither for me, screens are too small
> 
> That said if I had to choose it would be whichever one has a BL which is unlocked or can be unlocked. That would be the major deciding factor for me, I like both LG and Sammy devices so I'm not really biased either way.
> I do think the G5 is ugly as hell so that might factor in lol
> ...

Click to collapse



S7 locked boot loader...can't go wrong with an lg...and if it's anything like g4...in good shape... Galaxy series have been hit and miss.. having said that the reviews on the s7 are pretty dang good...so long story long....good question

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 24, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Every time I see people talking about a device getting slow I can't help but wonder how much is due to mental manipulation.  Most devices released in the last few years are still as fast as the day they were released, but we are manipulated into thinking new devices will be so much faster.
> 
> Website signature

Click to collapse



I can agree somewhat to this... Navigating on my low end Coolpad Arise 5560S is about as fast as my Moto X Pure Edition. However, running more intensive apps or doing heavy multitasking can slow down my Arise faster than my Moto X. 

Another thing, months ago my Arise was beginning to get so slow that it was almost barely usable. It was just about full (over 95% used in internal storage, but it's only 4GB and I have it around 90% normally without problems), so I thought maybe that was the problem. So I used Clean Master and cleaned the cache, junk, ect. and still bad performance. I noticed that the *CM Suite Of Tools* (Clean Master, Battery Doctor, CM Security) were getting more bloated with cross features and obtrusive advertising in updates. So I just decided that it maybe was doing more harm than good for my phone, and uninstalled them. I couldn't of been more right! My Arise is now very snappy despite the low end specs. I now use SD Maid and Root Cleaner, Greenify, and no antivirus (since they're perhaps not as useful as they could be due to the sandboxing of android). I also found that fstrim can be very powerful at killing lag, and I now use it also.

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:17 PM ----------




trinidy said:


> What kind of msgs are we talking about....form...text?...mms?....all of the above??....sounds cool so far
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As for my app TextCryptr Pro, it works with any app. You encrypt the message, copy and paste to where you want and then send or post. To the majority (who don't have the password) it's just jumbled text. If you have the password, you copy the message that was sent and paste it into the app and type the proper password and press decrypt. You will then have the message. In fact, you can even encrypt a message and copy the jumbled text by hand to paper and mail it (the post office sometimes opens mail, but if they open your message to read it they wont understand it)! My app works off of the one time pad method. Use a password once, send your message to your recipients, then never use that password again. So if your password does get leaked, the person won't be able to get your next message cause it would be using a new password. I've thought about making a video demonstrating my app with some friends, just to show how effective this way of sending messages works.

---------- Post added at 09:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




Planterz said:


> Apart from Apple, Samsung probably has the most "loyal" fans. They expect the physical home button and the capacitive nav keys and don't want to try anything different than what they're used to. That might be why LG is switching back to a more normal placement of power/volume buttons on the G5 (it could be a hardware arrangement issue too), as maybe they think the rear buttons were scaring too many people away.
> 
> The "look" of it doesn't bother me at all. I personally prefer physical/capacitive buttons over on-screen, although I have no issue with those.

Click to collapse



I'm kind of a Samsung fan myself. They tend to have the neatest features and a microSD slot (which they learned the hard way to not remove). Years ago before I graduated High School, I got my first tablet. It was a Nextbook 7" from Hastings and ran Android 2.3. I liked it, but the screen died out on it. I didn't do anything to it, no rooting, nothing. A few years later I got a Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 2012, and I loved it. The S-pen was awesome for taking notes in my college course. It had Android 4.3 (which at the time the stock android did not have the Quick Settings in the notifications), so I enjoyed what they did with Touch Wiz (adding quick settings, ect.). The bloatware wasn't to bad, but I could disable most of it. It failed to get the update love from Samsung though, so I put CyanogenMod on it. It's now running 5.1 Lollipop. 

I got a Tracfone Samsung Centura 2 years ago.. I have since then upgraded to a Moto X Pure Edition 2015. The Centura was a low end phone, It was ok , slow sometimes; but hey the phone never had hardware failures! It was then rooted and had a custom recovery installed on it and flashed with AreaRom 51...


----------



## Planterz (Mar 25, 2016)

CleverUSB said:


> As of recently I have been looking for a cheap very temporary phone. Is there any really cheap Chinese smartphone that has decent specs and works with Verison? If you could help me out that would be great!

Click to collapse



Apart from a few recent exceptions (that are more expensive than you want), only phones offered directly by Verizon will work on their network. Look at a Moto X (2013), Droid Mini (or other Droids) or Galaxy S3 off of Swappa. They'll do what you want/expect, and won't break the bank. Just make sure you're looking for Verizon devices, because "unlocked" or ones from other carriers won't work.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Mar 25, 2016)

force70 said:


> This is what happens when people go by online reviews as opposed to real user reviews.
> 
> My nexus 6p get just as good battery life as my note 4 if not better.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yeah. I agree. Reading reviews like this is stupid! I didnt used to do that. I was away from phone stuff for long  and I charge my note 4 around twice in the day. I always cary a Power bank (Xioami 10400mah, Heavy as hell)


----------



## alwaysbelieve1 (Mar 26, 2016)

What no iPhone SE?  Lol! ???


----------



## galaxys (Mar 26, 2016)

My next device will always be the next Nexus!


----------



## e55573 (Mar 26, 2016)

Is the Moto X Pure any good? And is there anything similar?


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

Why would anyone want an iPhone??...in les all ur going to do is make and receive calls...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 26, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Why would anyone want an iPhone??...in les all ur going to do is make and receive calls...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It has many bonuses.  Even if the fanbois refuse to see it.  Normally the apps are far better in quality and quantity and the biggest draw is the fact that it really does just work.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

zelendel said:


> It has many bonuses.  Even if the fanbois refuse to see it.  Normally the apps are far better in quality and quantity and the biggest draw is the fact that it really does just work.

Click to collapse



For makeing and receiving calls yes.....and if you want to be board to death with your device 5 min after byeing it.....and if u don't like  external memory....and 3ed party apps or even so much as a 3rd party charger....if you want to risk the chance of getting put in jail for jail brakeing it in hopes of becoming the owner of the device you just payed 900.00 rollers for instead of just the USER....yes if love  paying for everything from a song download to most apps..to replacing the battery (oh sorry cant) and if u just love the joy of the all around experience of closed Source Network...then yea....guess ur right

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 AM ----------

How ever.......that's just my opinion....true but opinion ??

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Mar 26, 2016)

I am an android user but I think bashing Apple doesn't help. Iphones have advantages of their own. They are costly but they are not bad.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

myawan said:


> I am an android user but I think bashing Apple doesn't help. Iphones have advantages of their own. They are costly but they are not bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well as long as what I said is truth it's not (bashing) apple.....iPhones are stupid is bashing...and yea they do serve their purpose or they would not have the fan base they do...iv never had a good experience with them. And if u new the true history of apple and there motivation it mite make you shiver a bit....I do go a bit over board ...when I pick a side I'm all in..I like the facked that android has come so far that there close to neck and neck with iOS if not pulling a head by now....give it 5 to 10 years and they will be looking down at apple .....I believe the future Will be all about the budget smartphone and not so much the high-end devices... and that respect there's no way Apple can hang

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 26, 2016)

zelendel said:


> It has many bonuses.  Even if the fanbois refuse to see it.  Normally the apps are far better in quality and quantity and the biggest draw is the fact that it really does just work.

Click to collapse



It does "just work" as you say, with far less fiddling and maintenance required. However, that's like saying a bicycle "just works", while a motorcycle requires work. I'm not a fanboy, at least as far as I can tell; if I hate something, every time there's a new version of it, I'll give it a fair shot. That's why I'm far less averse to Touchwiz than I used to be - it's genuinely improved. Every time I try an iOS device, though, I end up hating it more, 'cause they keep restricting it more. My major gripes:

1. You need iTunes or iCloud for everything. EVERYTHING. When I had an iPod touch, I seem to remember that I could at least put photos on it without needing iTunes.

2. You need to stretch your finger to the top of the screen to go back. If that's not a UX fail, I don't know what is. It's understandable for the earlier gen models, but the recent ones have a perfectly good fingerprint sensor right there! Why not use a single touch as a back button or something?

3. No file manager. Yes, there are file manager apps, but they all use some sort of virtual sandbox space - none of them allow you to organize anything in the actual directories, because Apple won't allow that.

4. Sharing stuff between apps is limited. Not entirely sure about this one, since I tried it a couple of iOS versions ago.

So yeah, all in all, not half as flexible as Android. It took them 'til iOS 9.3 to implement file attachments directly from the mail app! I mean, come on! There's stuff I like about iOS, but not nearly enough to outweigh the negatives. TL;DR, Android adapts to you, while iOS makes you adapt to it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It does "just work" as you say, with far less fiddling and maintenance required. However, that's like saying a bicycle "just works", while a motorcycle requires work. I'm not a fanboy, at least as far as I can tell; if I hate something, every time there's a new version of it, I'll give it a fair shot. That's why I'm far less averse to Touchwiz than I used to be - it's genuinely improved. Every time I try an iOS device, though, I end up hating it more, 'cause they keep restricting it more. My major gripes:
> 
> 1. You need iTunes or iCloud for everything. EVERYTHING. When I had an iPod touch, I seem to remember that I could at least put photos on it without needing iTunes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well then you might start hating android soon as well as Google is locking it down more and more.  Soon root and things like xposed won't even work.  

As an example there are fixes that are in Google's release builds that they are no longer pushing to aosp.  As well as how hard they are making root,  and working with Samsung on Knox and Qualcomm on their security measures as well.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 26, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Why would anyone want an iPhone??...in les all ur going to do is make and receive calls...
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a a huge fan of ios , i like how the system is super snappy and simple. Of course i love android too , but if you gave me right now 800$ to buy a phone , i would go with the 6S.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I'm a a huge fan of ios , i like how the system is super snappy and simple. Of course i love android too , but if you gave me right now 800$ to buy a phone , i would go with the 6S.

Click to collapse



Well that works out for me cuz I'm not giving anyone one 800$ for an iPhone.....or a liver or kidney transplant.....so it's a win win all the way around

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Mar 26, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Well then you might start hating android soon as well as Google is locking it down more and more.  Soon root and things like xposed won't even work.
> 
> As an example there are fixes that are in Google's release builds that they are no longer pushing to aosp.  As well as how hard they are making root,  and working with Samsung on Knox and Qualcomm on their security measures as well.

Click to collapse



I know, I'm seriously worried. Hopefully Ubuntu phone becomes an option before that happens. And hopefully doesn't become just as bad - don't think it's likely, but the way desktop's been going recently, I wouldn't be entirely surprised.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Well then you might start hating android soon as well as Google is locking it down more and more.  Soon root and things like xposed won't even work.
> 
> As an example there are fixes that are in Google's release builds that they are no longer pushing to aosp.  As well as how hard they are making root,  and working with Samsung on Knox and Qualcomm on their security measures as well.

Click to collapse



Oh I see where it's going.....there making harder and harder.....but at least there not makeing it against the law...android at least listens to their customers to a point....scrapping sd cards and for the most part bringing them back because of customer input........but it's all just a matter of preference.....but just Outta curiosity...for the few sticking up for ios here.....u guys are all useing android as we speak arnt you......no need to anwser... more of a hypothetical statement??

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Mar 26, 2016)

trinidy said:


> Oh I see where it's going.....there making harder and harder.....but at least there not makeing it against the law...android at least listens to their customers to a point....scrapping sd cards and for the most part bringing them back because of customer input........but it's all just a matter of preference.....but just Outta curiosity...for the few sticking up for ios here.....u guys are all useing android as we speak arnt you......no need to anwser... more of a hypothetical statement??
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I am using android because I can't afford an iPhone.....its bitter but true and I am not alone. I once used iPhone 4 for a couple of months and that was a great experience. Apps on ios are way way better developed than android. 
Android is improving a lot in the late but it is unfair to say iPhone is bad.
And for an even better Android experience, I'll get Nexus phone next time.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

myawan said:


> Yes I am using android because I can't afford an iPhone.....its bitter but true and I am not alone. I once used iPhone 4 for a couple of months and that was a great experience. Apps on ios are way way better developed than android.
> Android is improving a lot in the late but it is unfair to say iPhone is bad.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ur right it would be unfare....I just think android is a lot better...with the limitations of an iPhone ( simplicity) I would go insane.....good or bad thats mostly what I do with free time...alwas playing with my phone and I'd get board fast with iOS...like I mentioned be four there doing something right being one of the biggest money makers in the world....I don't see it lasting forever unless they do some major retuning.....time will tell...oh and as I'm shore u know the majority of the Developers in the Apple's app store all so are the very same in the play store whether it makes a difference or not....

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 26, 2016)

galaxys said:


> My next device will always be the next Nexus!

Click to collapse



Here's your 1000th "thanks"!

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------

@trindy Are you deliberately misspelling everything you can? Is this some plot of yours to make everyone think that you're a blithering idiot? Are you 12? Holy hell, man! If you want anyone here to take you seriously, speak English! There's people here that post from India and Pakistan and Brazil and Korea and Scandinavia that speak English better than you do.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Here's your 1000th "thanks"!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------
> 
> @trindy Are you deliberately misspelling everything you can? Is this some plot of yours to make everyone think that you're a blithering idiot? Are you 12? Holy hell, man! If you want anyone here to take you seriously, speak English! There's people here that post from India and Pakistan and Brazil and Korea and Scandinavia that speak English better than you do.

Click to collapse



Dear mr. Spelling Nazi....half  the time I used speak to text and the other half I have an overzealous word predict on my keyboard...... and if you must know a slite case of dyslexia and ADHD doesn't help...... thanks for calling me out on that if you have anything worthwhile to add please do so other than that stay on Facebook!!...POS!.....hope you have a nice day...oh who am I kidding...I couldn't care les what kind of day you have..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 26, 2016)

Calm down guys , there is no problem if someone doesnt talk english properly we are here to learn and help each other , stay positive


----------



## zelendel (Mar 26, 2016)

Look the next person  that decides he wants to be a spelling teacher will be expelled.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 27, 2016)

While I think that guy is going overboard about how bad the iPhone is, I don't like it either. I had an iPhone 5 and sold it, now I have an iPhone 4 I paid $40 for. Everyone saying that they just work and are always smooth is exaggerating a lot. When they are newer maybe but not after a couple years. I have a huge MasterCard debt I'm trying to pay down so I sold a bunch of stuff including my HTC one m8 that I loved. I tried to use my HTC desire from 2010 but that was just painful. I bought the iPhone 4 for real cheap thinking I could use that for a little while but it was just about as slow as the 6 year old desire. Always bugs and major lag. The iPhone 5 had some lag as well. I bought a mint nexus 4 for $75 instead and its a 3 year old phone with almost no lag at all. It works better than the iPhone 5 that's from the same era or newer.


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 27, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> While I think that guy is going overboard about how bad the iPhone is, I don't like it either. I had an iPhone 5 and sold it, now I have an iPhone 4 I paid $40 for. Everyone saying that they just work and are always smooth is exaggerating a lot. When they are newer maybe but not after a couple years. I have a huge MasterCard debt I'm trying to pay down so I sold a bunch of stuff including my HTC one m8 that I loved. I tried to use my HTC desire from 2010 but that was just painful. I bought the iPhone 4 for real cheap thinking I could use that for a little while but it was just about as slow as the 6 year old desire. Always bugs and major lag. The iPhone 5 had some lag as well. I bought a mint nexus 4 for $75 instead and its a 3 year old phone with almost no lag at all. It works better than the iPhone 5 that's from the same era or newer.

Click to collapse



I agree. I had experienced the same thing using most older iPhones. It is Apple's way of getting you to buy the latest and the greatest. This is why I wouldn't update an older one past 2 main updates like iOS 7 -> iOS 9. Also the oldest iPhone I would ever by is the 5s due to it still having a midrange GPU (PowerVR G6430) and it is somewhat cheap. I do hate iOS, but it isn't terrible by most means.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 27, 2016)

There was also the iPhone 4s losing WiFi permanently after the ios7 update. Between two ex girlfriends and my dad it affected 3/6 I phones (3 were warranty replacements from applecare). People might say we're off topic now but I'm just trying to bring some actual personal experience and fact along with the "iPhone just works" myth.


----------



## zaryab360 (Mar 27, 2016)

IPhone 6S or Xperia Z5?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 27, 2016)

zaryab360 said:


> IPhone 6S or Xperia Z5?

Click to collapse



6S of course.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 28, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> 6S of course.

Click to collapse



^^


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2016)

my M9 has died suddenly for no reason. its in repair for a month. wondering what's a good replacement for an M9 if I had to get one? Must have external SD card slot. removable battery is a big bonus, but not essential as I know many new phones dont have. Any Suggestions?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 28, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> my M9 has died suddenly for no reason. its in repair for a month. wondering what's a good replacement for an M9 if I had to get one? Must have external SD card slot. removable battery is a big bonus, but not essential as I know many new phones dont have. Any Suggestions?

Click to collapse



G4? Not as powerful, but difference should be almost imperceptible for most use cases.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 28, 2016)

SirVer said:


> G4? Not as powerful, but difference should be almost imperceptible for most use cases.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think he would be further ahead in some ways also.

Bigger screen
Removable battery
Better camera

I agree I don't think there would be much of a diff in performance.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 28, 2016)

*Looking for a cheap phone with decent specs...*

I have a Coolpad Arise 5560S. It's a nice phone for $20, but I'm looking to replace it.

I want the phone to cost less than $140.

Requirements
*At least 1GB of RAM
*At least a Quad Core CPU
*Must have CWM or TWRP
*Must Have Official CyanogenMod (Android 4.4 is minimum required)
*Must have Wifi, Bluetooth, GPS
*NFC would be nice, not required
*Gyroscope would be nice, not required
*Must have rear camera (flash would be nice), and a selfie camera
*FM Radio would be nice, but not required
*MicroSD Expansion Slot is a must
*At least 4GB Internal Storage
*Screen size 4" - "5, resolution of 480x800 minimum
*Should be able to get a case for the device (Not have to make my own as I did like my Coolpad Arise)
*Popular Manufacturer Preferred, As they tend to be more reliable
*Must be compatible with Freedompop (or have at least 500 mb free data every month forever)


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 28, 2016)

e55573 said:


> Is the Moto X Pure any good? And is there anything similar?

Click to collapse



I have one, and sort of like it... can't root until the warranty is up. It seems it can't run Modern Combat 4 cause maybe the android 6 is too new. idk.

It is a good phone though.


----------



## e55573 (Mar 28, 2016)

FanboyStudios said:


> I have one, and sort of like it... can't root until the warranty is up. It seems it can't run Modern Combat 4 cause maybe the android 6 is too new. idk.
> 
> It is a good phone though.

Click to collapse



Alright. I'll look at it some more. Won't be able to get one any time soon though


----------



## FanboyStudios (Mar 28, 2016)

e55573 said:


> Alright. I'll look at it some more. Won't be able to get one any time soon though

Click to collapse



I am looking for a new phone myself... please check the last page of this thread for my post.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 29, 2016)

SirVer said:


> G4? Not as powerful, but difference should be almost imperceptible for most use cases.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



seems like some G4 have hardware/failure issues still? http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/help/dead-t3347332 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=22087 

Unfortunately for me my M9 wasnt as reliable as I expected, so I am looking for hardware reliability also....


----------



## Ashik.Rafeek (Mar 29, 2016)

*Honor 5x*

i like to buy honor 5x as my next phone. 
is the phone is good?


----------



## SirVer (Mar 29, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> seems like some G4 have hardware/failure issues still? http://forum.xda-developers.com/g4/help/dead-t3347332 and http://forum.xda-developers.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=22087
> 
> Unfortunately for me my M9 wasnt as reliable as I expected, so I am looking for hardware reliability also....

Click to collapse



Those should only affect that bad batch of serial numbers, right? Covered by warranty, too, but that's something you probably want to avoid, right? Unfortunately, there aren't really any other options with similar specs and removable battery, so you'd be sacrificing the latter. Of course, you could try the G5, but if you're looking for hardware reliability, you're probably better off with something from last year, so you know if there are any major defects.
Check out the Huawei Mate 8 - as long as you don't mind the UI, it's even more capable than the M9. The Xiaomi Mi4s could be an option if the bands are compatible with where you live, though again, only if you don't mind the UI. If you want something closer to stock, or more dev-friendly, the Z5 line might be worth considering; normally, I'd warn you about the SD810 it uses, but you're coming from an M9, so I'm guessing you either haven't had any problems, or got used to them.
I can't think of any other phones with comparable specs and a micro SD slot - these seem to be your only options.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:50 PM ----------




Ashik.Rafeek said:


> i like to buy honor 5x as my next phone.
> is the phone is good?

Click to collapse



I haven't used it, so I won't comment, but XDA has a review of it, in case you didn't know:

http://www.xda-developers.com/honor-5x-xda-review/

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## elia222 (Mar 29, 2016)

I want to change my GS6. 
I need a phone with a good battery and more developer friendly than the s6. 
I'm thinking to get a Nexus 6P for 399€ or to wait for the HTC 10. Any suggestions?


----------



## TheSynysterLG (Mar 29, 2016)

Im stuck with the G4 till at least next year or the end of this one, will make a good summer beater haha, hoping to see maybe a BLU premium phone released or for Huawei to make something else with a crazy battery like the ascend mate 2 I had previously. Almost picked up the S6 but thats suicide with that battery. Atleast the G4 can run the Zerolemon 8500mah battery I picked up for it haha


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 29, 2016)

elia222 said:


> I want to change my GS6.
> I need a phone with a good battery and more developer friendly than the s6.
> I'm thinking to get a Nexus 6P for 399€ or to wait for the HTC 10. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



In my opinion , the M10 is ugly based on last leaks , i would go with the 6p but you can wait to see how the M10 will be , it will be annouced soon.


----------



## IAmLucky (Mar 29, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> In my opinion , the M10 is ugly based on last leaks , i would go with the 6p but you can wait to see how the M10 will be, it will be annouced soon.

Click to collapse



again, it will be not m10, but just HTC 10, no "M" letters. I dont like design with that fat, round back and with their stripes...  They must work about something.


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 29, 2016)

TheSynysterLG said:


> Im stuck with the G4 till at least next year or the end of this one, will make a good summer beater haha, hoping to see maybe a BLU premium phone released or for Huawei to make something else with a crazy battery like the ascend mate 2 I had previously. Almost picked up the S6 but thats suicide with that battery. Atleast the G4 can run the Zerolemon 8500mah battery I picked up for it haha

Click to collapse



What no g5 in ur future?..ha ha in love my g4 but no way in hell I'd move up to the g5 just to move down in screen size....looks just like they put lg guts in a galaxy s5...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSynysterLG (Mar 30, 2016)

Im really not all that crazy about the G4. I mean its a good phone but it doesn't feel perfect for me. Like its lacking something. Could be screen size but I'm not sure. And thats so true. What phone would you currently give your g4 up for?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 30, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> In my opinion , the M10 is ugly based on last leaks , i would go with the 6p but you can wait to see how the M10 will be , it will be annouced soon.

Click to collapse





elia222 said:


> I want to change my GS6.
> I need a phone with a good battery and more developer friendly than the s6.
> I'm thinking to get a Nexus 6P for 399€ or to wait for the HTC 10. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



After my experience with my HTC M9, which died for no reason at all (after a normal power down after normal usage could not reboot, just black screen ). I would definitely not get the M10 (HTC10).  I would get the Nexus immediately if it had external SD card. For me, I am beginning to like the S7 , but at the moment there is not much development support being so new....So my thinking now is I might "go back" and get a Note 4 (removable battery "plus" external SD card slot and good dev support, AFAIK).

Anyone had any major issues with Note 4?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 30, 2016)

IAmLucky said:


> again, it will be not m10, but just HTC 10, no "M" letters. I dont like design with that fat, round back and with their stripes...  They must work about something.

Click to collapse



Yeah i know it will be HTC 10 i write too quickly lol ?


----------



## force70 (Mar 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> After my experience with my HTC M9, which died for no reason at all (after a normal power down after normal usage could not reboot, just black screen ). I would definitely not get the M10 (HTC10).  I would get the Nexus immediately if it had external SD card. For me, I am beginning to like the S7 , but at the moment there is not much development support being so new....So my thinking now is I might "go back" and get a Note 4 (removable battery "plus" external SD card slot and good dev support, AFAIK).
> 
> Anyone had any major issues with Note 4?

Click to collapse



I bought my note 4 the day it was available for  sale and its been perfect ever since.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 30, 2016)

It's always frustrating to have a failure, but by that thought process I should never get another LG because my g2 LCD died, my Nexus 4 sim card reader died, and no Samsung because my s3 charging port failed and the battery needed replacements before it should have IMO. And the s3 had the sudden death syndrome going on back when they were newer. I haven't heard of many m8 or m9 failures to be honest so it could just be an unlucky one.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> After my experience with my HTC M9, which died for no reason at all (after a normal power down after normal usage could not reboot, just black screen ). I would definitely not get the M10 (HTC10).  I would get the Nexus immediately if it had external SD card. For me, I am beginning to like the S7 , but at the moment there is not much development support being so new....So my thinking now is I might "go back" and get a Note 4 (removable battery "plus" external SD card slot and good dev support, AFAIK).
> 
> Anyone had any major issues with Note 4?

Click to collapse



From what I've heard, the Note 4 actually doesn't have very good development - some models don't even have root. Looking at the subforum, I see a lot of stock based ROMs, and not many CM/AOSP based ones, which might be a red flag.
If you're going back a step, the G3 is also a good choice - almost as powerful as the Note 4, and has way better development, AFAIK.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 30, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> It's always frustrating to have a failure, but by that thought process I should never get another LG because my g2 LCD died, my Nexus 4 sim card reader died, and no Samsung because my s3 charging port failed and the battery needed replacements before it should have IMO. And the s3 had the sudden death syndrome going on back when they were newer. I haven't heard of many m8 or m9 failures to be honest so it could just be an unlucky one.

Click to collapse



for me, I think the point is, if you pay $500 to almost $900 for a phone, you expect stability and quality. Not hardware failure so soon.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> for me, I think the point is, if you pay $500 to almost $900 for a phone, you expect stability and quality. Not hardware failure so soon.

Click to collapse



Perfectly right. However, you have to remember that no manufacturing process if perfect, and even if 99.9℅ of sold devices work as they should, there's still that 0.01℅, and that someone or the other is going to draw the short straw. AFAIK, there haven't been any widespread reports of M9 failures, which means that you were probably just unlucky - it's very improbable that it would happen to you again. I understand wanting to avoid the G4, as it has more affected devices, but that wouldn't disqualify the G5, would it?
Note that I'm not saying that ignoring the HTC 10 for now is a bad idea - if you're looking for hardware reliability, it's always best to let the market test the waters for you before jumping in yourself; I'm simply pointing out the problems with shunning a company based on one-off problems (if these were consistent, it'd be a different story), even if the problems are with something you sank a lot of cash into. That's exactly what the concept of warranty was created for, isn't it?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 30, 2016)

SirVer said:


> From what I've heard, the Note 4 actually doesn't have very good development - some models don't even have root. Looking at the subforum, I see a lot of stock based ROMs, and not many CM/AOSP based ones, which might be a red flag.
> If you're going back a step, the G3 is also a good choice - almost as powerful as the Note 4, and has way better development, AFAIK.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well if you buy and AT&T or Verizon device of course there's hardly anything, bootloaders are locked (and why anyone one this site would buy either I have no idea).
That said the Tmo, international and my Canadian note 4 has had plenty of development since the early release days.

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 30, 2016)

TheSynysterLG said:


> Im really not all that crazy about the G4. I mean its a good phone but it doesn't feel perfect for me. Like its lacking something. Could be screen size but I'm not sure. And thats so true. What phone would you currently give your g4 up for?

Click to collapse



Good question...truth is I have not owned to many high end phones (flagship)..ill bet if easily ownd 50 smart phones and off hand I can say g2/g3/g4 ...galaxy s 3,4 and just sold my s5...those are the only flagship devices I have owned...but I can say id give my g4 for an s7 (keep ur s6) ..a few of my friends have the v10 and wow that's a hell of a phone....but after hanging out on xda. And hearing everyone talk about there Chinese phones, I think that's where I mite look for my next phone, unless I can find another Used  flagship device for a good deal....because of the pile of hard bricked phones I have I don't like to spend more then 200$ on a phone....I can take a perfectly good working phone and fix it untill is broken...I'm getting better or not so wreckless but yea.....I thing I like my g4 because I see so many improvements over the g3....I loved my s5 other then it was on mm so no root...and I could not get past the small screen. Same bugs me about the g5..screen size is important to me...and iv never owed a note but I'd love to...plus nothing holds its resale value like a note.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 30, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> Good question...truth is I have not owned to many high end phones (flagship)..ill bet if easily ownd 50 smart phones and off hand I can say g2/g3/g4 ...galaxy s 3,4 and just sold my s5...those are the only flagship devices I have owned...but I can say id give my g4 for an s7 (keep ur s6) ..a few of my friends have the v10 and wow that's a hell of a phone....but after hanging out on xda. And hearing everyone talk about there Chinese phones, I think that's where I mite look for my next phone, unless I can find another Used  flagship device for a good deal....because of the pile of hard bricked phones I have I don't like to spend more then 200$ on a phone....I can take a perfectly good working phone and fix it untill is broken...I'm getting better or not so wreckless but yea.....I thing I like my g4 because I see so many improvements over the g3.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The V10 is so underrated , this phone is a beast


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 30, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The V10 is so underrated , this phone is a beast

Click to collapse



Agreed. Between the v10 and s7... I'd say 2 best pbones money can buy....if you have the money...I'm with Cricket so no upgrades...I have to pay full price and just don't have the 8 or 9 hundred laying around for a new phone ...

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domin_PL (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi guys,
I'm about buying a new phone.
I don't wanna spend much money,  300 euro is total max (I'd rather spend less)
I want to  have the phone which takes nice photos, nice audo quality on headphones, no laggin, good durability on crashes (SGS3 was dropped so many times, still no digitizer crash)
I'm thinking about SGS5, nexus 5/5x, Huawei 8P
Any other good phones?
Better to take SGS5 or SGS5 Neo?
How about knox, is there any posibility to run custom rom without changing the flag?

Greetings


----------



## TheSynysterLG (Mar 30, 2016)

I wouldnt consider the nexus's at all. Id shoot for the lowest priced 4k video and 1440p screen option you can find. Which may be the G4 but if you can find other options take those lol without a custom rom on my variant of the g4. Im stuck stock which is fine, but isnt any fun haha

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

This may be your best bet. Camera is good, fingerprint, 1440p screen. Perfect phone for your price range http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0161...12&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=blu


----------



## SirVer (Mar 30, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm about buying a new phone.
> I don't wanna spend much money,  300 euro is total max (I'd rather spend less)
> I want to  have the phone which takes nice photos, nice audo quality on headphones, no laggin, good durability on crashes (SGS3 was dropped so many times, still no digitizer crash)
> ...

Click to collapse



You usually don't have to worry about headphone sound quality, most phones these days do pretty well with that; look up the device review on GSMArena to see if it's an exception.
I don't think you can get either of the new Nexus devices at that price, and the Nexus 5 camera is decent, but not good by modern standards. The Nexus 6 may be an option if you can find a good deal for it (some of the others here could probably help with that), but I seem to remember something about its camera being mediocre? I don't know what that's comparing to, though, and it definitely does better than the S3. I don't know how the pricing of the S5 goes, so no comment there.
About durability: the fact of the matter is, no phone can be said to be durable. I don't know about the digitizer specifically, but I think it would be better to just prevent damage to the screen in the first place, by investing in a tempered glass protector and a good case. I got my G3 (which has most of what you want) and an Otterbox Defender case for ~$300, which is about €270, right? I know that a bulky case is not ideal, but there's really no other way to be sure, because the same device that survives a thousand falls from one hand might break completely with one fall from another. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 30, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm about buying a new phone.
> I don't wanna spend much money,  300 euro is total max (I'd rather spend less)
> I want to  have the phone which takes nice photos, nice audo quality on headphones, no laggin, good durability on crashes (SGS3 was dropped so many times, still no digitizer crash)
> ...

Click to collapse



Again with 300$ you can get plenty of amazing devices : LG G3 , Nexus 5x , OPO , OPX , Moto X 2014 , Moto X play ( a little bit more than 300€ ) , Nexus 6 and and and..etc.
I dont recommend the S5 , i was excited to have one and i bought it , it is a great phone with tons of features but it lags so much , FP is a mess..etc. Happy now that i sold it


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 30, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The V10 is so underrated , this phone is a beast

Click to collapse



Without any community Support....


----------



## Domin_PL (Mar 30, 2016)

yeah, u're right,  I so overstated about durability, just I meant that,  that e.g my friend has Asus Zenfone and after fall from about 50 cm screen didn't work (no glass broken, just screen didn't displayed anything)

yeah, i know that i can get plenty of good phones, just I can't decide which will be the best.
All old flagships' prizes are kinda low right now, so there is lots of to choose


What's OPO / OPX?


----------



## Planterz (Mar 30, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> What's OPO / OPX?

Click to collapse



OnePlus One, OnePlus X. OnePlus is a recent start-up (kinda - they're an independent subsidiary of Oppo), committed to offering excellent hardware at the lowest possible prices, since they don't waste money on elaborate advertising campaigns, but rather word of mouth.


----------



## Domin_PL (Mar 30, 2016)

Wow,  i checked them out.  They have seriously good hardware and I like a prize.  But currently there is no devices avaible (oneplus page).  
But if I bought it,  how with warianty? 

How about Xperia z3?


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 30, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Wow,  i checked them out.  They have seriously good hardware and I like a prize.  But currently there is no devices avaible (oneplus page).
> But if I bought it,  how with warianty?
> 
> How about Xperia z3?

Click to collapse



The Z3 is a great device with superb battery life.


----------



## Domin_PL (Mar 30, 2016)

Yeah,  but how about camera?  I read many about its disadvantages and cause was camera firmware.  Is it possible to improve its working? 

And I have a question about screen in water.  It's problem in hardware or in firmware?  (that It's unuseable in wet condition) 
It's fixed in Z3+,  but snapdragon 810...


----------



## SirVer (Mar 31, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Yeah,  but how about camera?  I read many about its disadvantages and cause was camera firmware.  Is it possible to improve its working?
> 
> And I have a question about screen in water.  It's problem in hardware or in firmware?  (that It's unuseable in wet condition)
> It's fixed in Z3+,  but snapdragon 810...

Click to collapse



Don't know about the camera, but most most smartphone displays get wonky when wet, so it's probably a hardware design flaw rather than a defect. Not worth getting the Z3+ for - it has serious overheating issues, unlike some other devices with the 810, like the Nexus 6P.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Mar 31, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Don't know about the camera, but most most smartphone displays get wonky when wet, so it's probably a hardware design flaw rather than a defect.

Click to collapse



It's not a design flaw, and certainly not a defect. It's simply a nature-of-the-beast sort of thing. A capacitive touchscreen senses touches by your finger (or whatever) by sending a small amount of voltage through the screen, and then your finger, which conducts electricity, registers on the screen. If it's wet from rain, it's getting a bunch of "touches", and if it's underwater, basically the whole screen is being "touched". The alternative is resistive touchscreens (which respond to pressure), and nobody's going to want that on their phones anymore. Software can sometimes aid capacitive touchscreens, like if they detect if your palm is touching the side (ala Samsung "Edge" devices), but there's limitations to that simply because of how the technology works. Maybe there's a better alternative that'll come in the future, or a combination of technologies, but we're not there yet (and believe you me that there's companies working on it).


----------



## SirVer (Mar 31, 2016)

Planterz said:


> It's not a design flaw, and certainly not a defect. It's simply a nature-of-the-beast sort of thing. A capacitive touchscreen senses touches by your finger (or whatever) by sending a small amount of voltage through the screen, and then your finger, which conducts electricity, registers on the screen. If it's wet from rain, it's getting a bunch of "touches", and if it's underwater, basically the whole screen is being "touched". The alternative is resistive touchscreens (which respond to pressure), and nobody's going to want that on their phones anymore. Software can sometimes aid capacitive touchscreens, like if they detect if your palm is touching the side (ala Samsung "Edge" devices), but there's limitations to that simply because of how the technology works. Maybe there's a better alternative that'll come in the future, or a combination of technologies, but we're not there yet (and believe you me that there's companies working on it).

Click to collapse



I thought there were already phones that had displays that work fine when wet? I'm pretty sure I heard of one just recently (think it was the new Kyocera?). That's what I meant when I said design flaw: the decision to not use one of those displays on a waterproof phone.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxSound (Mar 31, 2016)

*Nexus*

I have been an HTC Desire user for years. I want a Nexus. I need more information before I can make that decision. I have used this forum in the past and know the answers can be found here. 
What I am looking for is a phone with regular phone features. I want to root. Remove bloatware. Add Kali Linux. I don't want to "run outta room" when I add software.


----------



## SirVer (Mar 31, 2016)

MaxxSound said:


> I have been an HTC Desire user for years. I want a Nexus. I need more information before I can make that decision. I have used this forum in the past and know the answers can be found here.
> What I am looking for is a phone with regular phone features. I want to root. Remove bloatware. Add Kali Linux. I don't want to "run outta room" when I add software.

Click to collapse



Almost any Nexus would fit that bill - the only filter to use here would be budget. Then again, rooting the newer Nexii is a bit more of a hassle, AFAIK, because of dm-verity and stuff, so maybe the 64G Nexus 6? Which brings me to: when you say Kali, do you mean the desktop version, or Nethunter? 'Cause Nethunter is available for the 6, but not the 5X/6P yet. It's available for the OnePlus One too, which can be considered to be a sort of pseudo-Nexus with how open it is, so that may be a candidate.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxSound (Mar 31, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Almost any Nexus would fit that bill - the only filter to use here would be budget. Then again, rooting the newer Nexii is a bit more of a hassle, AFAIK, because of dm-verity and stuff, so maybe the 64G Nexus 6? Which brings me to: when you say Kali, do you mean the desktop version, or Nethunter? 'Cause Nethunter is available for the 6, but not the 5X/6P yet. It's available for the OnePlus One too, which can be considered to be a sort of pseudo-Nexus with how open it is, so that may be a candidate.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Interesting. I was just over at the NetHunter site and did not yet get to the version it would work on. Thank you for that. I did not mean the Kali desktop version. I did not know how specific to get with my opening question. Because the Nexus 6 will run the NetHunter, I will start googling that direction to see what I can find out.


----------



## CanibelZ (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi guys!
I want to buy a new phone, but I haven't followed the upcoming phones lately, so I am really confused now. 
The cost does not really matter, because i want to use it for some years, but a mid-range cost would be ideal. Preferences: 5"-5,5" display, great battery, nice audio quality on headphones, usuable camera (doesn't need the best one), great multitask and fingerprint scanner, but the last one is optional. I don't play much games, but a power user on different apps.
Thanks!


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Hi guys!
> I want to buy a new phone, but I haven't followed the upcoming phones lately, so I am really confused now.
> The cost does not really matter, because i want to use it for some years, but a mid-range cost would be ideal. Preferences: 5"-5,5" display, great battery, nice audio quality on headphones, usuable camera (doesn't need the best one), great multitask and fingerprint scanner, but the last one is optional. I don't play much games, but a power user on different apps.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



What do you consider as being an acceptable mid range cost?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Hi guys!
> I want to buy a new phone, but I haven't followed the upcoming phones lately, so I am really confused now.
> The cost does not really matter, because i want to use it for some years, but a mid-range cost would be ideal. Preferences: 5"-5,5" display, great battery, nice audio quality on headphones, usuable camera (doesn't need the best one), great multitask and fingerprint scanner, but the last one is optional. I don't play much games, but a power user on different apps.
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



But you missed the most important part , what is your budget ?


----------



## CanibelZ (Mar 31, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> What do you consider as being an acceptable mid range cost?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Soufiansky said:


> But you missed the most important part , what is your budget ?

Click to collapse



Sorry, i mean mid-range cost 200-350$.


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Sorry, i mean mid-range cost 200-350$.

Click to collapse



How about the Nexus 5x?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Sorry, i mean mid-range cost 200-350$.

Click to collapse



With 350$ you can get a high end , LG G4 , Oneplus One , Nexus 6...etc.


----------



## CanibelZ (Mar 31, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> How about the Nexus 5x?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





Soufiansky said:


> With 350$ you can get a high end , LG G4 , Oneplus One , Nexus 6...etc.

Click to collapse



Thanks guys! Nexus phones are really expensive here, don't know why... And between OnePlus Two and Asus Zenfone 2? I can buy them relatively cheap and OnePlus One won't fit me, because it does not have LTE B20.


----------



## obscuresword (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Thanks guys! Nexus phones are really expensive here, don't know why... And between OnePlus Two and Asus Zenfone 2? I can buy them relatively cheap and OnePlus One won't fit me, because it does not have LTE B20.

Click to collapse



One Plus 2 is better than the Zenfone 2 imo.

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 31, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Thanks guys! Nexus phones are really expensive here, don't know why... And between OnePlus Two and Asus Zenfone 2? I can buy them relatively cheap and OnePlus One won't fit me, because it does not have LTE B20.

Click to collapse



Oneplus 2 is better imo too.


----------



## 1ondroid (Apr 1, 2016)

How does the OPPO R7 plus compare with M9 or G4? 

also noticed OppoR7plus has Cyanogenmod support. feedback anyone?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 1, 2016)

1ondroid said:


> How does the OPPO R7 plus compare with M9 or G4?
> 
> also noticed OppoR7plus has Cyanogenmod support. feedback anyone?

Click to collapse



M9 and G4 all the way.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 1, 2016)

CanibelZ said:


> Thanks guys! Nexus phones are really expensive here, don't know why... And between OnePlus Two and Asus Zenfone 2? I can buy them relatively cheap and OnePlus One won't fit me, because it does not have LTE B20.

Click to collapse



The XDA Portal has reviews on both those devices, and I highly recommend you read them, if you haven't already; they go beyond pretty much every other review site except AnandTech. You can find them on Google pretty easily.
IMO, both these devices might suit you, and for different reasons: the Zenfone 2, because it doesn't throttle or overheat even with extended use (good for a power user), and has NFC and an SD slot, none of which the OPT can claim; however, the OPT has a more powerful SoC, a very nice fingerprint sensor, a better stock ROM, and is more developer friendly. You'll have to choose the one that fits your use case better.

P.S. I'm assuming you're talking about the 4/64 OnePlus Two, because I don't think you want to torture yourself with 16 gigs of non-expandable storage.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 AM ----------




1ondroid said:


> How does the OPPO R7 plus compare with M9 or G4?
> 
> also noticed OppoR7plus has Cyanogenmod support. feedback anyone?

Click to collapse



Definitely M9 and G4 - their processors are in another league. The 615 can't be trusted to hold up for very long, and will likely start lagging much sooner than either the 808 or 810 will. Unless you can get the R7plus for cheaper? Budgetary constraints can change things a bit.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s-f-r-j (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello,

I am thinking about upgrading my Samsung S3 to something better/faster/newer.

I am located in Canada, looking for unlocked phone (new).

Budget is around 600-700CAD(with/or without tax +- $150)

What would you recommend me? I would like to be able to use custom room / to root it, i am used to CyanogenMod, but, it can be different ROM of course.

I was looking into something like this:
Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo

.... after some re-search, it looks like there is no custom ROM for this phone? or i am blind.

What would you recommend me, please? tnx!

P.s.
I am fan of Samsung phone's.

Big thanks!


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 1, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well if you buy and AT&T or Verizon device of course there's hardly anything, bootloaders are locked (and why anyone one this site would buy either I have no idea).
> That said the Tmo, international and my Canadian note 4 has had plenty of development since the early release days.
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



agree. especially International Note 4, seems to have good development...Note 4 is definitely high on my list. After my M9 died and my friends HTC died also, for me I might stick to Samsung or other next time.  Never had any problems with my old S4.


----------



## srv.abhishek (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello,
I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one

1. I am looking in 300-450 $ range ( I had purchased S3 for 28,000 INR)
2. I had looked into Nexus, HTC, and Sony but could not reach a definite conclusion
3. My typical usage is Whatsapp, FB, games like Swordigo, BeastQuest, etc, Browsing, youtube.... typical usage you know
4. A good development support is definitely needed as it extends phone's shelf life


----------



## SirVer (Apr 1, 2016)

srv.abhishek said:


> Hello,
> I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
> I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One, OnePlus Two, LG G3, off the top of my head. Xperia devices in general have good dev support, but are more expensive than similar hardware from other companies. Still, if you can find a Z2/Z3 in your budget, it'll last you a good long while. Oh, also check out the ZUK Z1 - don't know if it's available here in India, but it's got the same basic specs as the OnePlus One (including Cyanogen), but with a fingerprints sensor and a 4000 mAh battery, which you might appreciate.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## srv.abhishek (Apr 1, 2016)

SirVer said:


> OnePlus One, OnePlus Two, LG G3, off the top of my head. Xperia devices in general have good dev support, but are more expensive than similar hardware from other companies. Still, if you can find a Z2/Z3 in your budget, it'll last you a good long while. Oh, also check out the ZUK Z1 - don't know if it's available here in India, but it's got the same basic specs as the OnePlus One (including Cyanogen), but with a fingerprints sensor and a 4000 mAh battery, which you might appreciate.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thank you.. i had one plus 2 in mind but one of my team mates has it and is complaining a lot about battery life.. what is your opinion there? I could see that one plus 2 has a very good development support...
also what is your opinion on HTC Desire Series


----------



## SirVer (Apr 1, 2016)

srv.abhishek said:


> thank you.. i had one plus 2 in mind but one of my team mates has it and is complaining a lot about battery life.. what is your opinion there? I could see that one plus 2 has a very good development support...
> also what is your opinion on HTC Desire Series

Click to collapse



One of my friends has it too, and he's generally been happy with it. If I remember correctly, he said his battery was good - the only issue is the heating. It gets warm sometimes, and that's on usage that seems lighter than yours (no games and stuff); probably not what you want if you're a heavy gamer.
I always thought the Desire series was overpriced for the hardware it was offering - I've always been able to find better for the price. You're mainly paying for design and brand name, there (and build quality? Don't know about that). I have no idea how development for those devices are - I guess it would depend on the specific model, especially since some of them use MediaTek, if I remember correctly.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoMatrixJR (Apr 1, 2016)

*Looking for opinions on next STOCK phone*

Good afternoon all!  I have a question and looking for some help on deciding on my next phone....
I have some time, I'm on contract until August with Sprint.
I'm looking (please don't shoot me!) for the best STOCK experience next time around. (Shock, gasping, faint, etc.) I know! I know...totally wrong question on here.  I've enjoyed years of playing with my phones and tablets from attempting android on the HTC Mogul (yeah...that happened!) to custom roms and rooting everything I can.  But life's getting complicated and I just don't have the time to keep up with ROM updates and I want things like Google Pay to work.   I need something that has a good stock experience that isn't prone to needing fixes from the community.  Small things like every phone I've had needing volume adjustments or sharpening fixes that require root.  What's the best out there for "just works"?  I've most recently owned the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the LG G3 and liked both phones a lot, however both have been rooted/flashed with custom roms.
Thanks for all suggestions!


----------



## Planterz (Apr 1, 2016)

srv.abhishek said:


> Hello,
> I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
> I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In addition to the other ones already suggested, the Nexus 6 would fit if it's not too big for you, as would the Nexus 5X. The OnePlus One would be a good choice too, I think. It's older, but it'll still be perfectly good for at least a couple more years, and the money you save by going under your budget could be applied to something new sooner (ie: a year or 2 from now, get something newer, rather than expecting 3+ years out of it). That's been my favorite approach. I went from (nearly free) Nexus 4 to OnePlus One to Nexus 6. If I went with the latest-and-greatest, I'd have spent several hundred dollars more, and apart from the mediocre battery life of the Nexus 4, I've never had any performance complaints. There's nothing the Nexus 6P can do (minus fingerprint scanner) that my Nexus 6 or OnePlus One can't except score higher on benchmarks. Even my venerable Nexus 4 can still play any game you can download thanks to the 720p resolution (until the battery craps out).

---------- Post added at 12:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




NeoMatrixJR said:


> Good afternoon all!  I have a question and looking for some help on deciding on my next phone....
> I have some time, I'm on contract until August with Sprint.
> I'm looking (please don't shoot me!) for the best STOCK experience next time around. (Shock, gasping, faint, etc.) I know! I know...totally wrong question on here.  I've enjoyed years of playing with my phones and tablets from attempting android on the HTC Mogul (yeah...that happened!) to custom roms and rooting everything I can.  But life's getting complicated and I just don't have the time to keep up with ROM updates and I want things like Google Pay to work.   I need something that has a good stock experience that isn't prone to needing fixes from the community.  Small things like every phone I've had needing volume adjustments or sharpening fixes that require root.  What's the best out there for "just works"?  I've most recently owned the Samsung Galaxy S3 and the LG G3 and liked both phones a lot, however both have been rooted/flashed with custom roms.
> Thanks for all suggestions!

Click to collapse



Are you sticking with Sprint?

Obviously, the answer is Nexus. Whichever one you prefer. Motorola is a close second, as they're basically stock with but a few additions that you may or may not find useful. And Motorola is quicker than others with updates since it's close to stock. Unlocked is the way to go, if that's an option. I don't know how Sprint is with Motorola, but the more recent Nexuses can be used with Sprint even though they're unlocked. If you can switch to T-Mobile (I'm guessing you like Sprint for unlimited data), the possibilities greatly increase because they're GSM. If you're sticking with Sprint, Nexus or Moto X is the way to go. If you have to get the phone by renewing a contract or doing a payment plan or howeverthehell they're doing it now, you're kinda SOL if you want to be stock. Unless you're willing to switch to an iPhone. It might be blasphemous to even suggest that here, but maybe you should consider it. It "just works", has Google Pay, and will get updates quickly without carrier interference.


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys seriously I have no idea what finally should I buy. I think about xperia Z3, I like this phone, price is almost OK (but could be lower), but I'm not sure to this.
I'm afraid of e.g camera taking photos bad quality (s3 on stock was taking wonderfull photos)

Budget: ~270 Euro


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 1, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Guys seriously I have no idea what finally should I buy. I think about xperia Z3, I like this phone, price is almost OK (but could be lower), but I'm not sure to this.
> I'm afraid of e.g camera taking photos bad quality (s3 on stock was taking wonderfull photos)
> 
> Budget: ~270 Euro

Click to collapse



With 270€ you can get all the phones i talked about before , take a look 2 pages back.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## paolo2331 (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Guys seriously I have no idea what finally should I buy. I think about xperia Z3, I like this phone, price is almost OK (but could be lower), but I'm not sure to this.
> I'm afraid of e.g camera taking photos bad quality (s3 on stock was taking wonderfull photos)
> 
> Budget: ~270 Euro

Click to collapse



BTW if you're worried about photo quality, forget it with Z3. My girl has a Z3C and takes wonderful photos, either with Sony or Samsung you can't go wrong about the camera

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using XDA Labs


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

OPO/X currently mot avaible on opo's store,  but anyway hard with warranty with them. 

I read about moto x play,  good photos quality but I read that it has problems with heating.  Price is OK,  likely Nexus 5x/xperia z3

Nexus 6 still to expensive 
And there is huawei 8p too
So,  Xperia Z3 vs Nexus 5x vs huawei 8p vs Nexus 5x vs something else? 
As u wrote its no sens to buy s5 when it will be laggy.  S6 is too expensive but its not lagging even with touchwiz... 
But one more question.  If s5 would get Marshallmow,  had it touchwiz like s6?  (light) Then maybe it wouldnt be bad idea to buy it



Z3C takes better photos than Z3?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> OPO/X currently mot avaible on opo's store,  but anyway hard with warranty with them.
> 
> I read about moto x play,  good photos quality but I read that it has problems with heating.  Price is OK,  likely Nexus 5x/xperia z3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope MM in the S5 is a joke , only changes are doze , new icons...and that's it. I would go with the Z3 , and no the Z3C have the exact same camera as the Z3 , they are the same.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay,  I'll be looking for z3 then.  I'm not hurrying with the purchase,  so maybe it will be cheaper yet. 

Thank you guys for all the answers,  have a nice night!


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Perfectly right. However, you have to remember that no manufacturing process if perfect, and even if 99.9℅ of sold devices work as they should, there's still that 0.01℅, and that someone or the other is going to draw the short straw. AFAIK, there haven't been any widespread reports of M9 failures, which means that you were probably just unlucky - it's very improbable that it would happen to you again. I understand wanting to avoid the G4, as it has more affected devices, but that wouldn't disqualify the G5, would it?
> Note that I'm not saying that ignoring the HTC 10 for now is a bad idea - if you're looking for hardware reliability, it's always best to let the market test the waters for you before jumping in yourself; I'm simply pointing out the problems with shunning a company based on one-off problems (if these were consistent, it'd be a different story), even if the problems are with something you sank a lot of cash into. That's exactly what the concept of warranty was created for, isn't it?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree to some extent that "one bad apple dont spoil a whole bunch of girls" (to quote lyrics from an old song) concept where one device fail doesn't mean all are bad. I am hoping my HTC M9 will be fixed eventually, even if it takes over a month. Now I am worried how much they will charge me to fix it. Don't get me wrong, the M9 is a great phone, great speed, and excellent speakers and headphone sound, before fail.  But I know of more than a few cases same as me, suddenly power fail for no reason. so it does leave a bad experience.  Anyhow we will see how HTC service is later. 

For now , just saw this and it has jumped to top of my "Wishlist" - the XDA Labphone...4Gb Ram , external SD etc...says
"As for hardware, we know what you want, as we wouldn’t give you anything we wouldn’t want ourselves. Rest assured, the XDA Labphone will bring the extremely snappy Snapdragon 820, finely tuned by the best kernel developers that ever graced this site. Once you read Franco’s contributions to the code repo, you’ll know it’s in good hands. This phone is also coming with 4GB of DDR4 RAM with better app-holding capabilities than any other 4GB phone out there — we’ve been able to increase RAM efficiency by close to 40%, meaning an additional 6 applications over the average 4GB phone!" 
."take my money now!" http://www.xda-developers.com/introducing-the-xda-labphone/?nocache=1  :good: :good: 

(I am hoping its not an April fool announcement  ; )


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Okay,  I'll be looking for z3 then.  I'm not hurrying with the purchase,  so maybe it will be cheaper yet.
> 
> Thank you guys for all the answers,  have a nice night!

Click to collapse



I am in the same boat as you. After comparing a lot of things, Nexus 5x is better than Xperia Z3. Both have almost the same price but Nexus guarantees updates, better camera and fingerprint scanner.

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

XDA Labphone was a damned April fool joke!


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

I think z3 takes better photos on manual Mode,  in Nexus u have clear Google camera which u can download grom play store,  in Z3 u have additional options (there is some camera modifications /ports from z5 on the forum) 

For z3 also waterproof. 

And I dont mind about finger scaner so I dont have to have it


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Check ratings at DxOMark for both cameras: Nexus gets 84 points while Z3 got 79 so obviously Nexus is better overall, its just not about camera application, Nexus has got better camera hardware.
Z3 is certainly superior in terms of water protection but Nexus also has faster processor.


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

I cannot fine Nexus 5x on DxOMark,  z3 is,  Nexus nope 

So Nexus has better processor,  camera,  finger scaner,  updates directly from Google 

Z3 is waterproof,  has 1 GB more ram,  is made from glass not like Nexus from plastics 

And is it possible to induction charging on both decices?  On z3 i know it is,  but on Nexus?  It's important to better not to have burnt USB after 2-3 years using


----------



## SirVer (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> I cannot fine Nexus 5x on DxOMark,  z3 is,  Nexus nope
> 
> So Nexus has better processor,  camera,  finger scaner,  updates directly from Google
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, Nexus 5X and 6P have no wireless charging, because Google thought you wouldn't need it if you had USB C and fast charging. *facepalm*

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

No sens,  I think that even USB  C is more suceptible for damages than other USB ports.
So now I have to make really hard decision what to buy


----------



## SirVer (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> No sens,  I think that even USB  C is more suceptible for damages than other USB ports.
> So now I have to make really hard decision what to buy

Click to collapse



I don't think you should be looking at wireless as a criteria for these two, 'cause I looked it up, and I don't think the Z3 has wireless charging either - only a wireless charging case. However, it does have those docking pins that most of the Z line has; of course, it requires that you buy a proprietary dock, or build one yourself (there are tutorials for that on the forums, easy enough to follow), but it's something.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Castor-designs (Apr 2, 2016)

My HTC One S (2012–2016 rip) got bricked in my attempt to repartion the phone so I need a new phone.
Now I am deciding between LG Nexus 5X (340 $) and LG G4 (390 $).
Important to me is performance, ram, processor, storage space. Camera and speakers do not matter.
I like the Nexus fingerscanner on the one hand and on the other hand I apreciate the cardslot with possibly 128 GB storage.
I think that the dimension of the LG Nexus 5X fits my pocket well, but then again I think a device bought in 2016 that has to last another 4 years is better off with 3 GB ram (at least).

Can you guys help me? I am really stuck here with my decision-making-process. While I think I am going to buy either of the two devices, don't be afraid to throw in options I have completely missed. (Iconsidered Moto X but the phone is too big. I considered Samsung Galaxy S5 but I can only find the inferior Neo Version below 400 $. Furthermore I am afraid of flashing roms to a brand new phone with warranty but we all know about the bloatware of Galaxy so I definitely would have to instantly unlock/flash that one).


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> I cannot fine Nexus 5x on DxOMark,  z3 is,  Nexus nope
> 
> So Nexus has better processor,  camera,  finger scaner,  updates directly from Google
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6p and 5x have same camera so there is no need for separate review for 5x. Similarly you won't find review for regular galaxy s6 because s6 edge is reviewed.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Apr 2, 2016)

Castor-designs said:


> My HTC One S (2012–2016 rip) got bricked in my attempt to repartion the phone so I need a new phone.
> Now I am deciding between LG Nexus 5X (340 $) and LG G4 (390 $).
> Important to me is performance, ram, processor, storage space. Camera and speakers do not matter.
> I like the Nexus fingerscanner on the one hand and on the other hand I apreciate the cardslot with possibly 128 GB storage.
> ...

Click to collapse





I would go G4 over 5x.

Not enough storage on 5x and the screen is too small.

Now the nexus 6p is another story...

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 2, 2016)

Me too , i would definitely choose the G4 over the 5x.

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Me too , i would definitely choose the G4 over the 5x.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I would prefer 5x over G4 anyday......G4 might hardly get Android N with its ugly and unoptimized UI while 5x will be supported certainly with Android O officially and even further unofficially. Its a difference of night and day if you are an android enthusiast!
Compare this with Nexus 5 and LG G2, both released same time but Nexus 5 is still rocking solid just because of software support while G2 has perished...........Its all about software!


----------



## Castor-designs (Apr 2, 2016)

hmm thanks for the replays. and what about HTC M9? seems to have the hardware as well as a smaller size.


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Castor-designs said:


> hmm thanks for the replays. and what about HTC M9? seems to have the hardware as well as a smaller size.

Click to collapse



M9 camera is poor and its version of SD810 is not well optimised to handle thermal issues. In my opinion, M9 is not value for the money you pay.


----------



## Castor-designs (Apr 2, 2016)

myawan said:


> I would prefer 5x over G4 anyday......G4 might hardly get Android N with its ugly and unoptimized UI while 5x will be supported certainly with Android O officially and even further unofficially. Its a difference of night and day if you are an android enthusiast!
> Compare this with Nexus 5 and LG G2, both released same time but Nexus 5 is still rocking solid just because of software support while G2 has perished...........Its all about software!

Click to collapse



But what about custom roms? I mean at some point I would just flash custom rom on LG G4 like i did for my HTC One S once Sense updates stopped. If its all about software and we are right here on xdadevelopers, does it not mean, we do not have to consider software that much since we flash our own anyway?


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Castor-designs said:


> But what about custom roms? I mean at some point I would just flash custom rom on LG G4 like i did for my HTC One S once Sense updates stopped. If its all about software and we are right here on xdadevelopers, does it not mean, we do not have to consider software that much since we flash our own anyway?

Click to collapse



You will find custom roms for G4 but don't expect stability, unless sources are available no custom rom is stable. Sources for Nexus devices are out thats why their custom roms are stable. Thats why Cyanogenmod releases its new version for Nexus devices first.
Nexus 5x will get Android N in September while for G4 you might have to wait from 4 to 6 months more. If latest android release is not an issue for you then you should go for G4 but you certainly feel unsatisfied when your device is not running latest and greatest.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 2, 2016)

myawan said:


> I would prefer 5x over G4 anyday......G4 might hardly get Android N with its ugly and unoptimized UI while 5x will be supported certainly with Android O officially and even further unofficially. Its a difference of night and day if you are an android enthusiast!
> Compare this with Nexus 5 and LG G2, both released same time but Nexus 5 is still rocking solid just because of software support while G2 has perished...........Its all about software!

Click to collapse



G2 perished ? Please don't talk about things you never had or you never own , the G2 still have good support and it still rock solid.
I'de rather have a G2 than a Nexus 5 with a crappy camera and a battery that dies 5hours after unplugging my charger.

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## myawan (Apr 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> G2 perished ? Please don't talk about things you never had or you never own , the G2 still have good support and it still rock solid.
> I'de rather have a G2 than a Nexus 5 with a crappy camera and a battery that dies 5hours after unplugging my charger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Easy my friend  I respect your opinion. Its all about preferences, you prefer camera quality and battery life while I prefer software over anything. And I came to this conclusion after spending five years on XDA.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 2, 2016)

Castor-designs said:


> My HTC One S (2012–2016 rip) got bricked in my attempt to repartion the phone so I need a new phone.
> Now I am deciding between LG Nexus 5X (340 $) and LG G4 (390 $).
> Important to me is performance, ram, processor, storage space. Camera and speakers do not matter.
> I like the Nexus fingerscanner on the one hand and on the other hand I apreciate the cardslot with possibly 128 GB storage.
> ...

Click to collapse



I agree - for future proofing, you definitely want that 3 gigs of RAM. That's not to say the 5X won't age well, but the G4 will probably age better, given dev support (don't know how good that is for the G4). On the other hand, fingerprint scanners will probably be ubiquitous in another 2 years, and you might feel that down the line. How about a cheaper phone, but maybe keep that around for 2 years or so? Maybe pick up an old flagship, or $200 mid ranger, and upgrade sooner than you usually would? Or heck, even a sub-100 one (like a used Nexus 4 or something) to tide you over until the end of the year (or until the new Nexii are announced), when some better options might have come out or got a price cut.
If you need one right now, I'd probably go for the G4 if I were you.



myawan said:


> I would prefer 5x over G4 anyday......G4 might hardly get Android N with its ugly and unoptimized UI while 5x will be supported certainly with Android O officially and even further unofficially. Its a difference of night and day if you are an android enthusiast!
> Compare this with Nexus 5 and LG G2, both released same time but Nexus 5 is still rocking solid just because of software support while G2 has perished...........Its all about software!

Click to collapse



Many would disagree with you on the G2 being dead - it's still going just as strong as the N5 for many people. And I won't disagree with you about LG's UI - it's the ugliest one out there, ever since Touchwiz stepped up its game - but no matter how efficient software is, hardware is a very significant factor; the guy sounds like a power user, and for heavy usage, the difference between 2 gigs and 3 is like night and day, especially when apps just keep getting heavier, and he needs to keep it for 4 years.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 2, 2016)

myawan said:


> Easy my friend  I respect your opinion. Its all about preferences, you prefer camera quality and battery life while I prefer software over anything. And I came to this conclusion after spending five years on XDA.

Click to collapse



No there is nothing wrong i just wanted to explain , the G2 still a blazing fast phone and can provide great experience even if it's 3 years old. I had it and trust me i regret every day selling it , this phone is a beast and will never die in my opinion. Software is important too but if i dont have enough battery to enjoy it it's not worth .

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Castor-designs (Apr 2, 2016)

Hmmm I like the agitaded discussion keep it going. You see firstly I have some standards: Buying a used phone would be the only option to keep going before buying something real since I have some moral ideals considering consumer society here (that is why it has to last 4 years): I strongly disagree with buying a phone just for some months and then dump it. Secondly I’m probably a bit into security and stuff which prevents me from selling my used phones to some place unknown.

Considering the talk about software and stuff: Yes I would say I am a power user. So I am willing t invest in getting the best out of my phone. 
I intend in going with the stock software until my warranty runs out. Then (unless the stock software is dope) i flash roms and start to mess with my phone quite a bit (including replaceing battery and such; does not matter if I have to open the Nexus case).
I probably am one of the software-love-fraction, but then again battery life is also important to me. What worth is the best software in the world when my phone dies 4 P. M.?

So in conclusions: If in 2 years I am stuck with a phone that has outdated software and there are no stable and superneat roms out there, no dev community, then I got a problem.

Right now it seems to me as if the Nexus is the better option in that case?


----------



## SirVer (Apr 2, 2016)

Castor-designs said:


> Hmmm I like the agitaded discussion keep it going. You see firstly I have some standards: Buying a used phone would be the only option to keep going before buying something real since I have some moral ideals considering consumer society here (that is why it has to last 4 years): I strongly disagree with buying a phone just for some months and then dump it. Secondly I’m probably a bit into security and stuff which prevents me from selling my used phones to some place unknown.

Click to collapse



Well, you wouldn't have to dump it; I don't dump my phones either - I either give it to someone else, or repurpose them. But yeah, if you have moral concerns there, let's take that off the table. To be honest, it's not something I would do either - mainly because it'd be too much work.



> Considering the talk about software and stuff: Yes I would say I am a power user. So I am willing t invest in getting the best out of my phone.
> I intend in going with the stock software until my warranty runs out. Then (unless the stock software is dope) i flash roms and start to mess with my phone quite a bit (including replaceing battery and such; does not matter if I have to open the Nexus case).
> I probably am one of the software-love-fraction, but then again battery life is also important to me. What worth is the best software in the world when my phone dies 4 P. M.?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm. Given the past record of the G2 and G3, and flagships in general, there's a pretty good chance that development will still be going strong 2 years later... But there's no way to be sure. Whereas with a Nexus, development is a guarantee, regardless of age. If it were me, I would take the risk, especially since there are already some official MM ROMs available for it, but I don't use my devices as daily drivers as long as you do. So I guess the Nexus would be the best fit for you; you'll have to put in some more work to keep it smooth as it ages, but it sounds like that wouldn't bother you.
TL;DR: Nexus fits you best, I think.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 2, 2016)

Okay guys, I decided, I will buy Nexus 5x, but one more question.
All Nexus lose quickly on their value,  currently we can buy renovated Nexus 4 for less than 100 Euro, when in the past it costed like nowdays Nexus 5x.
Will they lose as quick as N4 on their value? Because if yes I'll buy it when it will be much cheaper than right now.
Official updates till Android O or longer?  sounds great


----------



## trinilu27 (Apr 2, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> Okay guys, I decided, I will buy Nexus 5x, but one more question.
> All Nexus lose quickly on their value,  currently we can buy renovated Nexus 4 for less than 100 Euro, when in the past it costed like nowdays Nexus 5x.
> Will they lose as quick as N4 on their value? Because if yes I'll buy it when it will be much cheaper than right now.
> Official updates till Android O or longer?[emoji14]sounds great

Click to collapse



Why would you buy a device worried about whether it's going to lose value or not if you're worried it's going to lose value you're obviously not getting the device you want

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Castor-designs (Apr 3, 2016)

SirVer said:


> TL;DR: Nexus fits you best, I think.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for all the helpfull information. Definitely helped me; I go with Nexus.
See you in the dev’s subforum!


----------



## Planterz (Apr 3, 2016)

If I needed the cheapest phone with the most power and potential, it'd be an LG G2. I've recommended this device more times than I can remember. It'll still do anything you'd want it to, and do it well. And far cheaper than any budget phone you'd buy new.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 3, 2016)

I still have a g2 sitting broken in my drawer. It will cost me over $100 for a new LCD that has a chance at being any good. I sold my m8 to pay my tax bill and went back to the Nexus 4. Would like to use the g2 again but I've already spent so much money and time on it.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 3, 2016)

SirVer said:


> No, Nexus 5X and 6P have no wireless charging, because Google thought you wouldn't need it if you had USB C and fast charging. *facepalm*
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 I would never want wireless charging if I had USB C and fast charging . You cant use your phone properly when wireless charging anyway.  For me its just a silly  gimmick, and needlessly puts the phone price up. I feel Google made right decision.


----------



## trinilu27 (Apr 3, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I still have a g2 sitting broken in my drawer. It will cost me over $100 for a new LCD that has a chance at being any good. I sold my m8 to pay my tax bill and went back to the Nexus 4. Would like to use the g2 again but I've already spent so much money and time on it.

Click to collapse



I still have a g2 sitting in the drawer only because I have a g4....and when I brick the g4 or it brakes I'll get out the g2....cuz its bad ass and if beat the hell out of it and it still peforms like new

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 3, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> Why would you buy a device worried about whether it's going to lose value or not if you're worried it's going to lose value you're obviously not getting the device you want
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I disagree. re-sale value is actually very important. alot of people who sell their phones after a couple years and don't want to lose too much money? so they can buy another new phone? eg Samsung (and Apple) generally, in many Asian countries, have excellent resale value.  My guess is generally brands like say Xiaomi or OPPO would not have as good resale value?


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 3, 2016)

Wireless charging isn't a gimmick if the charging port gives up in 2 years and you can't or don't want to replace the device yet. I used it every night on my Nexus 4 and 5 before but when I replaced that phone I  gave the wireless charger to my sister for her Nexus 5.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 3, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> I would never want wireless charging if I had USB C and fast charging . You cant use your phone properly when wireless charging anyway.  For me its just a silly  gimmick, and needlessly puts the phone price up. I feel Google made right decision.

Click to collapse



Well, you're in the minority there; many people find it very useful. Besides, it doesn't seem like a coil and two extra pins on the inside back would cost much extra, but I can't but sure of that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

as every year we are looking for an upgrade of handsets (who isn't).
Unfortunately in 2016 there wasn't any phone that exited me in a way like flagships in the past years did.
(Im thinking of S4/5, Note3/4/5, G3/G4, V10, OPO1, Xiaomi Note Pro, Find7.. and so on)
The concept of the XDAPhone remided me of the "welcome in the boredom 2016" Smartphone market.

Short summary:

S7 - Great Cam, Gread Screen, but I prefer larger Phones 5,5" and up
S7 Plus - Great Cam, Gread Screen, i am not so convinced by the edge concept
LG G5 - the G3,G4 were great devices, but why had it gone to a smaller screen?
Note 5/6 - Good Screen, Good Hardware, I think Note 5 maybe the best choise, but the N5 wasn't available in Germany, so i think the N6 will neither
OPO - The first came with a bash, maybe the best phone you couldn't buy in 2014, OPO2 didn't amaze me in that way, leaked specs say it will only have FHD, as i have nearly Eagle Eyes i like 2k Screens 
OPPO - No 820 at the moment, they may have something in the funnel but i don't know anything at the moment. 
Nexus - Just a Warm 810, no reason to update to, i hope there will be some new models

Conclusion:
The Specs of the XDAPhone would have fitted perfectly to my wishes - i hope there will be a phone that amazes us in 2016. 
(5,5"-5,7", SAMOLED in 2k, 4-6GB RAM, 32GB and up Internal, Battery 3000 and up, changable Battery, good Cam, would be nice)
Unfortunately here in Germany we are tied to LTE Band Band 20 (800 MHz), which causes oftentimes difficulties in finding a good choise.

Have you any suggestions for me / what phone are you waiting for in 2016.

Best Regards,

3di

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 3, 2016)

3di said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> as every year we are looking for an upgrade of handsets (who isn't).
> Unfortunately in 2016 there wasn't any phone that exited me in a way like flagships in the past years did.
> ...

Click to collapse



S7 Edge , best phone out there for now in my opinion.


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 3, 2016)

Surprise, Nexus 6P doesn't have heating problems, but there is no extendable storage, no changable battery, no IQ charging.


----------



## xbuddah (Apr 3, 2016)

iPhone SE coming from LG G2, I will keep using the G2 for fun.


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> S7 Edge , best phone out there for now in my opinion.

Click to collapse



Other than the screen being too small maybe yes, if it was 6" I'd get one for sure.

This doesn't apply to the snapdragon models of course due to the locked boot loader making the device a total no go for many of us here 

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 3, 2016)

force70 said:


> Other than the screen being too small maybe yes, if it was 6" I'd get one for sure.
> 
> This doesn't apply to the snapdragon models of course due to the locked boot loader making the device a total no go for many of us here
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



Yes + Exynos models are more powerful. Concerning the screen , 6" is too big for me , 5 - 5.5" is perfect for my hands.

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Yes + Exynos models are more powerful. Concerning the screen , 6" is too big for me , 5 - 5.5" is perfect for my hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



If it was a non edge 5.5 screen it would still be too small for me but I could live with it given the other pluses of the device. But 5.5 with that edge design honestly seemed tiny too look at, it was awful...just can't do it lol.

Hoping the note 6 will be like the S7 just a bigger screen

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## terragady (Apr 3, 2016)

what are the other pluses?


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2016)

terragady said:


> what are the other pluses?

Click to collapse



More powerful chip set than note 5 and SD card support is back. 

sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 3, 2016)

force70 said:


> More powerful chip set than note 5 and SD card support is back.
> 
> sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4

Click to collapse



And waterproofing[emoji14]

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nunotechsilva (Apr 4, 2016)

I want to change my Samsung Galaxy S6 but i honestly dont know to what one i should change... sugestions??

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------

im thinking to change to the s7 but im not sure it is a big upgrade... just unsure about it.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 4, 2016)

nunotechsilva said:


> I want to change my Samsung Galaxy S6 but i honestly dont know to what one i should change... sugestions??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------
> 
> im thinking to change to the s7 but im not sure it is a big upgrade... just unsure about it.

Click to collapse



If you have money , needs an sd card and care about waterproofing then it's worth. But the S6 is still a great device and can handle everything you want in the next 3/4 years.

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nunotechsilva (Apr 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> If you have money , needs an sd card and care about waterproofing then it's worth. But the S6 is still a great device and can handle everything you want in the next 3/4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replay.. thats exacly why i have doubts because this is still a nice phone but the s7 edge is a very good looking phone and now more optimized.

Click to collapse


----------



## myawan (Apr 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> If you have money , needs an sd card and care about waterproofing then it's worth. But the S6 is still a great device and can handle everything you want in the next 3/4 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I have heard quite bad things about s6 battery.....?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## s629c (Apr 4, 2016)

myawan said:


> I have heard quite bad things about s6 battery.....?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's not bad, but it's nothing to be proud of though. I average ~2.5 sot which isn't that great but MM should help a little though once i get it.


nunotechsilva said:


> I want to change my Samsung Galaxy S6 but i honestly dont know to what one i should change... sugestions??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 PM ----------
> 
> im thinking to change to the s7 but im not sure it is a big upgrade... just unsure about it.

Click to collapse



You should save your money and wait for next year. S6 is enough to wait another year at least. S8 can only be better than the S7

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 4, 2016)

3di said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> as every year we are looking for an upgrade of handsets (who isn't).
> Unfortunately in 2016 there wasn't any phone that exited me in a way like flagships in the past years did.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from Germany too so the most China phones are nothing for me because of the missing LTE band and even if my network provider(Congstar) doesn't support LTE, I want to have it in case I want to change my provider or congstar supports it. I'm waiting for the German Edition of the OnePlus 3, I think this will be a great device. Maybe with 3D touch, that would be awesome...


----------



## 3di (Apr 4, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> I'm from Germany too so the most China phones are nothing for me because of the missing LTE band and even if my network provider(Congstar) doesn't support LTE, I want to have it in case I want to change my provider or congstar supports it. I'm waiting for the German Edition of the OnePlus 3, I think this will be a great device. Maybe with 3D touch, that would be awesome...

Click to collapse



I hope they' Don't cheap out an 2k Amoled screen, 'cause VR is right about getting serious now.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 4, 2016)

3di said:


> I hope they' Don't cheap out an 2k Amoled screen, 'cause VR is right about getting serious now..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes 2k would be nice. But for normal use Full HD is more than enough. But if we get 2k screen than they have to give us a big battery too!


----------



## SirVer (Apr 4, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yes 2k would be nice. But for normal use Full HD is more than enough. But if we get 2k screen than they have to give us a big battery too!

Click to collapse



That probably isn't an issue with today's panel technology, as seen with the S7. Hell, I get 4 hours SOT minimum on my G3, and it was notorious for being inefficient with 2K. Performance won't be an issue either, since modern chipsets can easily handle 2K.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 4, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yes 2k would be nice. But for normal use Full HD is more than enough. But if we get 2k screen than they have to give us a big battery too!

Click to collapse



2k is useless in my opinion , yes it's great to have a screen with this resolution but FHD is more than enough. I currently have an A5 2016 which is full HD , and believe me if i hide the specs you will think it's 2K , colors are so accurate and bright , nothing to complain about.

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## myawan (Apr 4, 2016)

Whenever we are able to get more battery juice out of new gen processor, we cram a higher resolution to compensate for added advantages 
Waiting for a true modular phone......

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> 2k is useless in my opinion , yes it's great to have a screen with this resolution but FHD is more than enough. I currently have an A5 2016 which is full HD , and believe me if i hide the specs you will think it's 2K , colors are so accurate and bright , nothing to complain about.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Normally, I'd agree with you (I've wished many times that the G3 was 1080p), but with the coming age of VR, it's better to introduce 2K as a standard amongst the higher-mid to high end, so fewer people will need to upgrade for it, especially since most of the drawbacks of 2K have been reduced over the last couple of years, and will probably be eliminated entirely before another year goes by. Technology marches on.
*sigh* What a time to be alive. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 4, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Normally, I'd agree with you (I've wished many times that the G3 was 1080p), but with the coming age of VR, it's better to introduce 2K as a standard amongst the higher-mid to high end, so fewer people will need to upgrade for it, especially since most of the drawbacks of 2K have been reduced over the last couple of years, and will probably be eliminated entirely before another year goes by. Technology marches on.
> *sigh* What a time to be alive. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If i can still get 2 days of battery life with a 2K screen , it is welcome of course  ( s7 edge for example ) , but when you see some phones strugeling with that resolution , you wish it was FHD.
So yeah i agree with you 

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## myawan (Apr 4, 2016)

Whenever I hear the word VR, my eyes hurt......are they really safe for eyesight?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 4, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Normally, I'd agree with you (I've wished many times that the G3 was 1080p), but with the coming age of VR, it's better to introduce 2K as a standard amongst the higher-mid to high end, so fewer people will need to upgrade for it, especially since most of the drawbacks of 2K have been reduced over the last couple of years, and will probably be eliminated entirely before another year goes by. Technology marches on.
> *sigh* What a time to be alive. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree. In everyday use the 2k screen of the G3 isn't usefull, you can t see pixels with the naked eye - but I tried it for VR, vs a S5 and G2, and I was able to see the difference trough the Optics of the VR frame. 
So i think 2k is more Future proof. 
Unfortunately the screen of the G3 isn't so beautiful in colours like an Amoled is. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## borotoid arts (Apr 5, 2016)

my next device will be samsung 100%)


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 5, 2016)

borotoid arts said:


> my next device will be samsung 100%)

Click to collapse



Why?


----------



## borotoid arts (Apr 5, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Why?

Click to collapse



since 2009 i use only samsung devices, im sure they have better quality/price then others brands


----------



## 3di (Apr 5, 2016)

borotoid arts said:


> since 2009 i use only samsung devices, im sure they have better quality/price then others brands

Click to collapse



I used to buy Samsung devices from the Omina II on, but i think you should have a look around too, i was never disapointed.

It is said "the ability to take the broader view and mutual understanding are essential for success"


Best regards.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 5, 2016)

borotoid arts said:


> since 2009 i use only samsung devices, im sure they have better quality/price then others brands

Click to collapse



You may want to resample the market a little - 2009 was a looong time ago. Trust me, when it's time to get your next device, ask around for the best quality/price device that's not Samsung; you may not end up liking it better, but you'll probably like it at least as much, and you'll have broadened your horizons a little in the process. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Apr 5, 2016)

Samsung....I don't know how I feel about them these days. I've owned 2, a cheap POS called the Galaxy Light that I hulk-smashed, and I've got a 2nd hand S4. I have no complaints about the S4. Removable battery, and I've got a 200 gig microSD card in there. 200gig microSD card...that still blows my mind. It's great that the S7's brought back microSD card slot, but the removable battery thing, or lack thereof, puts me off. My OPO and now Nexus 6 don't have them either, but I know that if it comes to it I can take them apart and do it myself. Until the S6, Samsung was ugly. Fugly. But they were practical. Now they're pretty, but less practical. I'll take practical over pretty.


----------



## jasonminato (Apr 5, 2016)

srv.abhishek said:


> Hello,
> I have s3 international model for about 3 years now. I had a very satisfying experience with it considering the ROM and Kernel development and support
> I am planning to change phones: in your advice which would be a good one
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5 its really good not to pretty but it has good battery live its much cheaper now and it can still compete with the big boys . don't get the g900h model if custom rom support is your thing and the best model to get is the Korean model


----------



## giupeppo (Apr 6, 2016)

*Moddable smartphone on a budget*

Hi guys, I'm writing vere because I need help to choose a smartphone.
At the moment I've got a Samsung galaxy nexus (maguro) with cm12 installed but ithe battery is allmost dead and it's a bit laggy.
I would like to buy a new phone with 200$ but it should supporto custom ROM (my phone is now 4 years old and the last official firmware is 4.3...)

The problem is that it seems there aren't affordable good phones with custom ROM compatibility.

- P8 lite -> no roms (mediatek)
- Wiko fever -> very powerful here in Europeo but no roms (mediatek again)
- Zenfone laser -> 5.5 is top big and 5 only has 2200 mah battery.

Any suggestion please?

Thank you very much!


----------



## myawan (Apr 6, 2016)

Custom ROMs are a dying breed.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## giupeppo (Apr 6, 2016)

What do you mean with that? How can I keep my phone updated then?
My old phone is now running cm 12, I'd prefer to use 4.3 or 4.4 since they're faster but I've read a lot of articles about vulnerabilities on old firmware. I don't know exactly if is safe to run them, but since my smartphone is connected to all my accounts..

Could you suggest a particular model even if not moddable?
Thanks


----------



## 3di (Apr 6, 2016)

At the moment i would choose Opo 2, or if you could wait Opo 3.
In case you like to Flash. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 6, 2016)

giupeppo said:


> Hi guys, I'm writing vere because I need help to choose a smartphone.
> At the moment I've got a Samsung galaxy nexus (maguro) with cm12 installed but ithe battery is allmost dead and it's a bit laggy.
> I would like to buy a new phone with 200$ but it should supporto custom ROM (my phone is now 4 years old and the last official firmware is 4.3...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There are quite a few options, the best of which would be a OnePlus One, if you could find it at that price, but I don't know how prices change in Europe, so I'll assume it's not an option. I suggest you check out a company called Wileyfox - they're based in the UK, and have two solid midrangers available: the Swift and the Storm. People seem to prefer the Swift over the Storm, but I'll let you check out the specs and decide for yourself. The pricing is very good (£130 - £200), and should not change all that much within Europe. The best part is that they run Cyanogen - so development should not be an issue, though I don't know how long it will stay that way. I know that the Swift has official CyanogenMod (not Cyanogen) Marshmallow, though I don't know about the Storm. Check 'em out.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 6, 2016)

I think These are very nice phones, but unfortunately they don't Support Band 20 (800 MHz) LTE - so you should check if you need those in your country. 

Regards 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 6, 2016)

giupeppo said:


> What do you mean with that? How can I keep my phone updated then?
> My old phone is now running cm 12, I'd prefer to use 4.3 or 4.4 since they're faster but I've read a lot of articles about vulnerabilities on old firmware. I don't know exactly if is safe to run them, but since my smartphone is connected to all my accounts..
> 
> Could you suggest a particular model even if not moddable?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



You could get a used Nexus 5 for that price. That will still be fast and lots of development, should last another couple years. Hardware is easy to repair on lg phones if you have to replace the battery  or power button.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 3di (Apr 6, 2016)

Heres a post from the Opo Forums, I think you could interpret the grafic as a forecast - so for me OPO3 seems to get a FullHD Screen
I wished for a 2k Amoled. So im only halfe happy 

Here the link


----------



## NeoMatrixJR (Apr 6, 2016)

*Next phone/carrier woes cont'd.*



Planterz said:


> Are you sticking with Sprint?
> 
> Obviously, the answer is Nexus. Whichever one you prefer. Motorola is a close second, as they're basically stock with but a few additions that you may or may not find useful. And Motorola is quicker than others with updates since it's close to stock. Unlocked is the way to go, if that's an option. I don't know how Sprint is with Motorola, but the more recent Nexuses can be used with Sprint even though they're unlocked. If you can switch to T-Mobile (I'm guessing you like Sprint for unlimited data), the possibilities greatly increase because they're GSM. If you're sticking with Sprint, Nexus or Moto X is the way to go. If you have to get the phone by renewing a contract or doing a payment plan or howeverthehell they're doing it now, you're kinda SOL if you want to be stock. Unless you're willing to switch to an iPhone. It might be blasphemous to even suggest that here, but maybe you should consider it. It "just works", has Google Pay, and will get updates quickly without carrier interference.

Click to collapse



Not necessarily sticking with Sprint.  I do love the idea of unlimited data, but I don't really likely need it.  I had one month go > 8gb (not sure how that happened!), had a couple go > 4gb, but I'm averaging about 3.33GB/mo.  I'd like to find something cheaper.  My wife's on Verizon and I feel like I'm spending WAY too much between our bills (she's on a 1GB plan...we've come close, but she's not gone over).  I'd like to find a cheaper alternative and I've been looking at some of the MVNOs.  I have a feeling I'm going to need to find one I can bring my choice of phone to as none of them seem to have flagship phones and I really like having good tech to work with.  Sprint won't work with anything they don't sell AFAIK, so moto would be out.  Nexus is on my low-possibility list due to lack of SD slot, though if I'm getting out of custom ROMs and root customizations and photos back to cloud...maybe I don't need that anymore.  I'm located in IA and while I'm generally in Des Moines/larger city I have family in rural areas.  T-Mobile sucks even in town...or at least it did last I used it nearly a decade ago and I haven't heard of much improvement. VZW & US Cellular have the best signal strength just about anywhere you go here, but are pricy.  Because of rural use though I'll need something that'll work on 3G CDMA networks most likely.  I think my sister-in-law had troubles with AT&T/GSM out on the farm.
Yeah, let's just forget the part where you mentioned the iTurd (sorry...I hate apple....)...  I'd rather be stuck buying a kick-ass stock android phone and * have to tote around a hotspot and make wifi calls or buy a flip-phone then switch to apple.  Heck, I'd rather switch to a windows phone.  I actually used to like Windows Mobile on my old HTC devices and I am a .NET developer by trade so I could code for the darn thing...if I ever had time. 
*ignore the hotspot/wifi idea....that sounds horrible now that I think of the logistics and issues receiving calls and everything.
My G3 has been pretty good to me but I know it had more issues on stock than I've had to deal with.  I had considered a G5 (once they come down) and taking it to another MVNO or something.  Also was considering the next Sammy Note if they're any good stock.  Not sure how that would play out yet....  I know Motos are pretty good and the Nexus would actually be a fairly obvious choice if I can get over the SD card issue.  Not sure where HTC is in the game anymore.


----------



## Planterz (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm at 116gb this month (last day of the pay cycle). And that's a slow month for me. But my phone is my home internet.

T-Mobile has really stepped up their game the past year or three, but I live in a city, so I can't speak for rural areas, and I keep hearing that rural areas are where they're lacking. They used to suck here, but around fall of 2013 that changed. And it just happens that the craphole apartments I live in has a T-Mobile relay on top of my building about 70 feet away, so I'm lucky in that regard.

HTC is coming out with a couple new devices, and right now there's only rumors and speculation. I'm definitely interested in what the next Moto X or Lenovo or whatever they're calling it will be. I'm loving my Nexus 6, and I came damn close to getting the 5.7" Moto X. because 64+200gb (I got just got one of those cards) was extremely tempting (it was the GPU that kept me away). The next Moto X is gonna be good.


----------



## NoOneLt (Apr 7, 2016)

Hello everyone, help needed!

Tried to analize what can i buy at the moment but you know.... i already spent around 8 hrs digging and brain started to overheat  So maybe i can get some advices from community to save some time.

What i need: Descent all rounder, i think i would like smaller/lighter phone, but i never had big one so i don't really know... I don't know if i really need very powerful phone, but i can afford 50EUR difference to get more powerful version to be more future-proof. I can play with firmwares, but after some time it get's boring  I don't think if i need a lot of storage, but again, files get bigger and bigger, so maybe if i'll have it i'll use it. I could spend ~250 total, but more into ~220 max (taxes and VAT included). i really don't feel like spending a lot of money on something i can break, loose or drop... 

What i discovered that seems interesting to me:

1. Xiaomi Mi4c 3/32GB SD 808 version, i can get it to my country, it is EU for 215EUR total. 
Pros i see: 5" as i really don't know do i need a big phone, using Lumia 735 now. removable battery (as i do not like buying new phone every year, so if it will be ok in 2 years i just replace battery and keep using it)
Cons: There is thread here that multitouch don't work properly. Dont' know any other, i just jumped into search and just' don't know what is trending.
2. Meizu M1 Metal 2/32 Helio X10 ~220 EUR
Pros: Seems to be more powerful?
Cons: non-removable battery, too big? I really don't know about big phone 
2. Redmi Note 3 Pro with SD
Pros: Very powerful, SD slot aviable
Cons: non removable battery, size (again), camera

To compare prices locally i can get: Alcatel Idol 3 4,7 version ~200EUR. LG G3 D855 Titan ~260EUR, Samsung Galaxy A3 A300F 220 EUR, XPERIA M4 AQUA 220 EUR to have an idea.

Appreciate any advice from experienced community!


----------



## SirVer (Apr 8, 2016)

NoOneLt said:


> Hello everyone, help needed!
> 
> Tried to analize what can i buy at the moment but you know.... i already spent around 8 hrs digging and brain started to overheat  So maybe i can get some advices from community to save some time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Mi4c has no SD slot or removable battery, so you'd have to get the 32 GB version; trust me, in 2016, any phone you buy must either have an SD slot, or 32 internal at the minimum.
I don't know how development is for the Meizu,, but since it's MediaTek, I wouldn't expect much. They're a Chinese company, so you can't expect many updates, which means custom ROMs are the only way you could increase its lifetime.
The Redmi Note 3 has possibly the best specs you could get for anywhere near that price, and development has already started taking off. However, unlocking the bootloader is a pain in the a**, and its camera seems to be below par for Xiaomi, but average for that price segment.
Of your local options, I'd say the G3 is hands down the best of them - I'm using one now, and it still flies on Marshmallow. You'll probably have to flash a custom ROM pretty soon though - the LG UI lags after a while. The G3 is also the only phone you've mentioned with a removable battery. Oh, and if you're considering the G3, check out the OnePlus One as well - same core specs as the G3, but you might be able to get it cheaper.
I don't know how prices are in Europe, so the number of devices I can recommend decreases, but I can suggest that you check out a company called Wileyfox; UK based, so their advertised prices should be more or less the same across Europe. They have two devices: the Swift and the Storm. I think the Swift will be well suited for you, because it's a 5 inch, and has a removable battery, but I don't think I'd recommend the Storm, even if it has better specs, because at that price, you might as well pay some more and get much better, and also because reviews were rather mixed about it - look them up.

And about the screen size: if you're used to 5 inches, you can handle 5.5 if the screen-to-body ratio is good enough. The G3 has a ratio of 75%, which means it's almost like handling a 5 inch device; I upgraded to it from a 4.5 inch, and it only took me a few days to adjust. One-handed typing is still a bit difficult at times, though. The Redmi Note 3 has only slightly bigger dimensions (ratio of 72%), so it should be easy to handle (IIRC, reviews of it said the same).
One more thing: if you want updates, you should probably stay away from Chinese companies (except OnePlus), because they don't release many updates at all. The Redmi would probably still be OK, since it has an SD processor, and so will probably have development.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 8, 2016)

About updates, I've bought and sold quite a few phones lately.... Sold my m8 from Telus Mobility and it had official marshmallow already. Now I have a moto x 2014 pure edition which is on stock marshmallow, but my mom has a moto x 2014 xt1097 from Telus and it's had marshmallow for a while already. My one plus one I sold less than two months ago was still on 5.1.1 surprisingly when the m8 and moto x had already been updated for a while.

On my carrier Telus.... Which seems to be good about updates... At least with moto and HTC.... LG g2 got abandoned on 4.4.2 and last I looked both lg and Samsung were lagging behind on all their recent devices with telus for updates. They actually have a chart on their website listing all the update schedules.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hynkel (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi all, first post here!
I am looking to replace my 30-month old LG G2 whose screen I broke along with the digitizer. Despite areas of the screen being kaput it still was somewhat usable, but over the past couple of weeks the screen suddenly became barely responsive and I had trouble performing even the most basic functions, and this as well as the repair cost enticed me to go look for a new phone.
And so I have set out to find a phone for a budget of less than €300. I wanted a phone that has at least 16GB of memory, a SD card slot, good quality build, a stock UI that doesn't feel too bloated and specs that woudn't be too much of a downgrade from the G2. I have found several devices that fit the bill so far:
- Huawei Honor 5X, Huaweis usually have a very good quality/price ratio
- Lg G3, basically an upgrade but came out 2 years ago and unsure about OS upgrade availability
- Xiaomi Redmi note 3, very aggressive pricing and good specs but camera seems below par
- Sony Xperia M5
- Huawei GX8
The last two are found at above €300 but I can get these within my budget thanks to an €100 offer.
Any advices?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 8, 2016)

What do you guys think about the new announced Huawei P9 Plus? Specs looks nice but I have three points, that I don't like that much: 1. MediaTek prozessor and only availability in Europe so Development will go against zero? 2. "Only" Full HD screen, but for VR 2K screen is very nice to have. 3. USB Type C only with speed like USB 2.0...but what do you think?


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Apr 8, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> What do you guys think about the new announced Huawei P9 Plus? Specs looks nice but I have three points, that I don't like that much: 1. MediaTek prozessor and only availability in Europe so Development will go against zero? 2. "Only" Full HD screen, but for VR 2K screen is very nice to have. 3. USB Type C only with speed like USB 2.0...but what do you think?

Click to collapse



i dont mind mediatek devices as long as huawei updates it.. the simplier the better for me..


----------



## MaxxSound (Apr 8, 2016)

giupeppo said:


> Hi guys, I'm writing vere because I need help to choose a smartphone.
> At the moment I've got a Samsung galaxy nexus (maguro) with cm12 installed but ithe battery is allmost dead and it's a bit laggy.
> I would like to buy a new phone with 200$ but it should supporto custom ROM (my phone is now 4 years old and the last official firmware is 4.3...)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Geaux Swappa. You did very well with 4 years old.


----------



## wuvio (Apr 9, 2016)

I need a phone with snapdragon 652 (650 is ok too I guess) 1080p screen, 5.5 or less screen, 3gb ram, replaceable battery, band 12 with t mobile. So far only g5 lite made in the list, but the international version is not even out yet, so not sure if it could be unlock to use with t mobile. Alcatel 4s will be having 652, but with that 2k display and non removable battery, I would think twice before I purchase.


----------



## force70 (Apr 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> What do you guys think about the new announced Huawei P9 Plus? Specs looks nice but I have three points, that I don't like that much: 1. MediaTek prozessor and only availability in Europe so Development will go against zero? 2. "Only" Full HD screen, but for VR 2K screen is very nice to have. 3. USB Type C only with speed like USB 2.0...but what do you think?

Click to collapse



If you are going with Huawei id go with a mate 8 or nexus 6P

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## SirVer (Apr 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> What do you guys think about the new announced Huawei P9 Plus? Specs looks nice but I have three points, that I don't like that much: 1. MediaTek prozessor and only availability in Europe so Development will go against zero? 2. "Only" Full HD screen, but for VR 2K screen is very nice to have. 3. USB Type C only with speed like USB 2.0...but what do you think?

Click to collapse



The P9's use Kirin, not MediaTek. But yeah, development will be slow.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 AM ----------




Hynkel said:


> Hi all, first post here!
> I am looking to replace my 30-month old LG G2 whose screen I broke along with the digitizer. Despite areas of the screen being kaput it still was somewhat usable, but over the past couple of weeks the screen suddenly became barely responsive and I had trouble performing even the most basic functions, and this as well as the repair cost enticed me to go look for a new phone.
> And so I have set out to find a phone for a budget of less than €300. I wanted a phone that has at least 16GB of memory, a SD card slot, good quality build, a stock UI that doesn't feel too bloated and specs that woudn't be too much of a downgrade from the G2. I have found several devices that fit the bill so far:
> - Huawei Honor 5X, Huaweis usually have a very good quality/price ratio
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei 5X is a good phone, but it has an even more extensive skin than Touchwiz. It works well, but it is rather heavy. Same goes for all Huawei devices.
I assume by GX8, you mean the G8, which you should avoid - Huawei screwed up the firmware on it, serious performance issues.
The G3 is good, but as you said, it probably won't get many more updates - maybe N, but that's it. There's always custom ROMs, though.
Xperia M5 looks OK, but I feel you could get better for the price. Plus it uses a MediaTek, so instant minus; I don't know development would be for this device, though Sony is generally good about updates, even if they are slow at it.

Have you considered the OnePlus One or the OnePlus X? They seem to fit you well. There's also the ZUK Z1 and Honor 7, if you can get them in your budget. Oh, and there may be some Samsung devices you could get, but I wouldn't know because I don't keep track of Sammy devices much; you'd have to ask someone else. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




wuvio said:


> I need a phone with snapdragon 652 (650 is ok too I guess) 1080p screen, 5.5 or less screen, 3gb ram, replaceable battery, band 12 with t mobile. So far only g5 lite made in the list, but the international version is not even out yet, so not sure if it could be unlock to use with t mobile. Alcatel 4s will be having 652, but with that 2k display and non removable battery, I would think twice before I purchase.

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 3? Non-removable battery, but the rest of it fits.

EDIT: Forgot about band 12 - Redmi doesn't have it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuvio (Apr 9, 2016)

Redmi Note 3? Non-removable battery, but the rest of it fits.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Redmi note 3 won't have any of the t mobile LTE bands


----------



## myawan (Apr 9, 2016)

OEMs should write upgrade cycle alongwith specs as well......

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 9, 2016)

wuvio said:


> Redmi Note 3? Non-removable battery, but the rest of it fits.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Redmi note 3 won't have any of the t mobile LTE bands[/QUOTE]
Oh yeah, forgot about that, will edit - thanks for the heads up.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Wireless charging isn't a gimmick if the charging port gives up in 2 years and you can't or don't want to replace the device yet. I used it every night on my Nexus 4 and 5 before but when I replaced that phone I  gave the wireless charger to my sister for her Nexus 5.

Click to collapse



well if the charging port gives up, I agree with you, I would of course consider wireless charging. but thats the only case I would want use it.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 9, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The P9's use Kirin, not MediaTek. But yeah, development will be slow.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is there a big difference between MediaTek and Kirin?

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------




force70 said:


> If you are going with Huawei id go with a mate 8 or nexus 6P
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P

Click to collapse



How much is the Mate 8 or Nexus 6P now in Euros?


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2016)

After a month, I called HTC, my phone STILL in service, so after reading this thread and the various recommendations, I decided yesterday to get a "temporary" backup phone until its fixed. I planned to buy the Xiaomi note 3 pro , not available they said, Redmi 2 was sold out, OPPO R7plus they didnt have..... so ended up getting the OPPO F1.  At first it felt alot slower than my HTC M9, but realizing that was a wrong comparison, and using it for a while I realized its actually very good value for what you pay.  the display screen is very sensitive and its a wierd dual-sim system. - I use nano sim, so they had to use an adaptor - in the F1 your first sim MUST be micro sim card, if you want to use external SD card same time. easily solved. However, If you use nano sim only and no SD card, then you just put the nano sim in the second slot "sideways". ...new for me LOL.   The phone weight and dimension feels good in the hand also. No complaints so far.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Is there a big difference between MediaTek and Kirin?

Click to collapse



Definitely. Last year's flagship Kirin 950 beat everything else on the market in terms of CPU performance, including the Helio X10. Kirin processors have only one main weakness, which would be the GPU, which is a weakness MediaTek shares. The 950 still has a good GPU, just not flagship material.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## EdAus (Apr 9, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> well if the charging port gives up, I agree with you, I would of course consider wireless charging. but thats the only case I would want use it.

Click to collapse



And if your at work and forever pickup phone and put it down. Wore out note 1 port doing just that. Wireless charging is great for battery top up, without having to remove/insert charger 40 times a day. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hynkel (Apr 10, 2016)

Come to think of it... is there a phone with wireless charging available for below 300?


----------



## 3di (Apr 10, 2016)

G3.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2016)

EdAus said:


> And if your at work and forever pickup phone and put it down. Wore out note 1 port doing just that. Wireless charging is great for battery top up, without having to remove/insert charger 40 times a day.
> [/URL]

Click to collapse



I never really saw it that way. i guess very useful for those who work in an office. I always just saw it as slower than cable charging and you cant do anything while it is charging.  I agree it would be "great for battery top up" in that case.


----------



## udo 240 (Apr 12, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> I never really saw it that way. i guess very useful for those who work in an office. I always just saw it as slower than cable charging and you cant do anything while it is charging.  I agree it would be "great for battery top up" in that case.

Click to collapse



I own  a nexus 5 and 6 and love it on both devices; )

Sent from my SM-T550 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Apr 12, 2016)

I should get a wireless charger, since my Nexus 6 has it. My LG 8.3 tablet is toast because I can't charge it, my Nexus 4's charging port is wonky, and so is my Galaxy S4's (I bought a replacement piece, but I haven't done the surgery yet).


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 12, 2016)

I had an s3 for a short time with a bad charge port and my ex's Nexus 4 had a bad charge port. Personally never had one fail but I never thought they would be that durable. 

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 12, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I should get a wireless charger, since my Nexus 6 has it. My LG 8.3 tablet is toast because I can't charge it, my Nexus 4's charging port is wonky, and so is my Galaxy S4's (I bought a replacement piece, but I haven't done the surgery yet).

Click to collapse





350Rocket said:


> I had an s3 for a short time with a bad charge port and my ex's Nexus 4 had a bad charge port. Personally never had one fail but I never thought they would be that durable.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



agree. perhaps its because i never had a charging port go wonky.  how much slower is the wireless charging on the new phones compared with cable charging in real-time daily usage, generally?


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 12, 2016)

I think maybe it charged 70% as fast on my Nexus but that's just an estimate. I never timed it. I really liked knowing I wasn't putting wear and tear on one of the most likely parts to fail. I also try not to overuse the power button.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hynkel (Apr 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Have you considered the OnePlus One or the OnePlus X? They seem to fit you well. There's also the ZUK Z1 and Honor 7, if you can get them in your budget. Oh, and there may be some Samsung devices you could get, but I wouldn't know because I don't keep track of Sammy devices much; you'd have to ask someone else.

Click to collapse



The OnePlus line looks perfect on paper, but it's only available for online order and I am worried about having to go through many more hoops to repair a OnePlus phone, or that because I so wanted a white/champagne color that I ended up ordering one through Amazon instead of official site that I could end up with a chinese device not fully compatible with european LTE bands.
Any other recommandations for something with performances at least on par with the G2 for less than 300?


----------



## zelendel (Apr 13, 2016)

Hynkel said:


> The OnePlus line looks perfect on paper, but it's only available for online order and I am worried about having to go through many more hoops to repair a OnePlus phone, or that because I so wanted a white/champagne color that I ended up ordering one through Amazon instead of official site that I could end up with a chinese device not fully compatible with european LTE bands.
> Any other recommandations for something with performances at least on par with the G2 for less than 300?

Click to collapse



You could get a nexus 6 for like 200 these days.  Personally still the best nexus released with the exception of the size.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> You could get a nexus 6 for like 200 these days.  Personally still the best nexus released with the exception of the size.

Click to collapse



In my country the Nexus 6 cost more than 300$...

Sent from my SM-A510F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 13, 2016)

Hynkel said:


> The OnePlus line looks perfect on paper, but it's only available for online order and I am worried about having to go through many more hoops to repair a OnePlus phone, or that because I so wanted a white/champagne color that I ended up ordering one through Amazon instead of official site that I could end up with a chinese device not fully compatible with european LTE bands.
> Any other recommandations for something with performances at least on par with the G2 for less than 300?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, that's all I can come up with. I don't know much about the European market either, so I don't know how the rates might have dropped on older flagships.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 13, 2016)

Nexus 6 is still around $400 in Canada. I know it's more than the US but I really doubt $200. 

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sylvain15250 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am currently looking for a budget smartphone to have access to the Play Store and to have a "spare" phone in case I have a problem with my current smartphone.

I was looking at chinese models such as Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro but I am afraid this kind of device does not get much attention from the dev community.

The main thing I am looking for is good dev support (rom support). If it can have a >5" screen that's better but it's not compulsory.

Thus, I was considering LG G2 or Samsung Galaxy S4. I know they are getting old but they can be bought for less than $120-130 which is the price range I'd like not to exceed.

What do you think? 

Which one do you think has better rom support? Which one is "better" overall?


Do you have any suggestion regarding another model?

Thanks!


----------



## 3di (Apr 14, 2016)

I had both, 
I prefered the G2, cause it's long lasting Capabilities (3000mAh Battery) and bigger Screen - but also the S4 is a nice one.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sylvain15250 (Apr 14, 2016)

3di said:


> I had both,
> I prefered the G2, cause it's long lasting Capabilities (3000mAh Battery) and bigger Screen - but also the S4 is a nice one.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply! 

So far, the three phones I am considering are the following:

LG G2 (cons: getting old)
HTC M8 (smaller screen)
Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro 3 (dev community? this qualcomm variant seems to get more attention)

Any thoughts?


----------



## patrik123 (Apr 14, 2016)

My next phone will be Nexus 6P, getting it in a month.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 14, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So far, the three phones I am considering are the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the Redmi is more future proof for sure, but that may not matter, depending on how long you're planning to keep it. Fair warning though: custom ROMs will (obviously) require an unlocked bootloader, and the unlock process for Xiaomi phones involves personal approval from their developer team, and can take weeks to come through. Keep that in mind.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sylvain15250 (Apr 14, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, the Redmi is more future proof for sure, but that may not matter, depending on how long you're planning to keep it. Fair warning though: custom ROMs will (obviously) require an unlocked bootloader, and the unlock process for Xiaomi phones involves personal approval from their developer team, and can take weeks to come through. Keep that in mind.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tips  performance-wise, I believe the Redmi would be the best option. I know about the bootloader "issue", but I am confident it won't prevent roms to be rolled out by great xda members


----------



## sensatti (Apr 14, 2016)

Gonna just stick with the N6 till smart phones either die out or they come up with some other stuff that I don't even know about.  Granted I like to keep a backup with removable battery (Galaxy S4 for the moment and a few flip phones) but see no reason in upgrading to anything else.  It's all personal preference though, whatever you enjoy and is within your budget...go with that.  Like anything else you spend your money on, it all depends on where you're at, what you can afford, and what will give the best bang for your buck.  Happy Hunting


----------



## SirVer (Apr 14, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Thanks for the tips  performance-wise, I believe the Redmi would be the best option. I know about the bootloader "issue", but I am confident it won't prevent roms to be rolled out by great xda members

Click to collapse



It won't prevent them from making them, of course, but it might prevent you from flashing them - I've read horror stories of people whose devices were bootlooped 'cause of the lock update that got their unlock requests rejected for no apparent reason. Granted, it seemed rare, so it's not statistically likely to happen to you; still, I would recommend waiting a little after buying it to see if anyone will release an unlock method that doesn't involve Xiaomi, like they did for one of the Mi4 models.
Hope it works out for ya. Good luck. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanderman1985 (Apr 14, 2016)

*new chinese smartphone*

hey do you guys have any ideas for a roughly £100- 120 chinese phone with removable battery and relatively good performance, easily rootable and 4g?

Screen size doesnt matter, but would like 3gn ram if i can get it. the 1980 screens seem to use a good bit of battery, just had a u10 oukitel which died in 7 hours and i couldnt access the internal memory so returning it to the seller, i'm in the uk as well.

any help would be greatly appreciated 

kind regards 
alex

EDIT: does anyone know how these phones are?;

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-inch-El...897399?hash=item4d33676af7:g:W0wAAOSwyvBV9snI

this ones quite interesting but never heard the name before;
http://vifocal.com/letv-1s-x500-sma...-core-5-5-inch-fhd-screen-android-5-1-os.html

the battery is worth buying this one:
http://vifocal.com/redmi-3-smartphone-4g-lte-5-0-inch-hd-screen-octa-core-android-6-0-os.html

any help would be greatly appreciated, thank you


----------



## urbanmec (Apr 14, 2016)

zanderman1985 said:


> hey do you guys have any ideas for a roughly £100- 120 chinese phone with removable battery and relatively good performance, easily rootable and 4g?
> 
> Screen size doesnt matter, but would like 3gn ram if i can get it. the 1980 screens seem to use a good bit of battery, just had a u10 oukitel which died in 7 hours and i couldnt access the internal memory so returning it to the seller, i'm in the uk as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try the redmi 3 , (not the note) , with 4100mAh of battery , and 4G support , and MIUI Dev(rooted by default). 3G Ram and 32GB of storage. guess that fits your needs with some £s to spare. coze it only costs arround 90£.


----------



## MrGunBest (Apr 14, 2016)

For me, it's the Galaxy Alpha


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 15, 2016)

Just traded my A5 2016 for a Galaxy S6 , and damn the difference is very significant , the S6 is so fast ! ??

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 15, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Just traded my A5 2016 for a Galaxy S6 , and damn the difference is very significant , the S6 is so fast ! ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



How did you manage that? The S6 costs much more than an A5...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> How did you manage that? The S6 costs much more than an A5...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I added about 110€ , and it's really worth so far

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 15, 2016)

sylvain15250 said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> So far, the three phones I am considering are the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go for the Xiaomi Redmi Note Pro 3, especially with 4050 mAh battery, Dual SIM, and its alot newer than the old M8.  (That said development on M8 is very good AFAIK. )


----------



## YechiamTK (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi there, I am looking to buy a tablet, but have no idea which one of the millions to choose. 
What I'm looking to in a tablet:
- Good (to excellent) performance
- Big screen (around 10 inch), and a good one
- Supported by the forums (I'd like to install all different kinds of ROMs..) 
- I came across the possibility to have dual-boot with Windows, so that'd be awesome (of couse win10) 
- 64GB would be great
- Nice battery life 
- And, of course, the cheaper the better  (I don't want to spend more than 300$ on it) 

I'm pretty sure I'm asking for too much, especially with the budget price, but can you guys please do me a favor and suggest me tablets around the specs I want? 
Oh and I looked at Telcast's X98 Pro tablet, it was perfect, but problem is that the tablet isn't supported by the forums at all.. 
Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey,

I've been looking for a new phone for the past 3 days now, but I can't find anything that fits my needs - hopefully someone here can help 

- Display: 4.5" - 5.0"
- Easily rootable / good custom ROM support
- Not all plastic
- Figerprint sensor
- Good battery life

Any ideas?


----------



## MasterPH (Apr 15, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been looking for a new phone for the past 3 days now, but I can't find anything that fits my needs - hopefully someone here can help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think Nexus 5X would be great.

---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

But its plastic

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 15, 2016)

MasterPH said:


> I think Nexus 5X would be great.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the 5X with me atm. It would be perfect in terms of software etc., but coming from an iPhone 6 it just feels very, very cheap.


----------



## MasterPH (Apr 15, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> I have the 5X with me atm. It would be perfect in terms of software etc., but coming from an iPhone 6 it just feels very, very cheap.

Click to collapse



HTC One M9 is great. It feels premium and has good performance and battery life. No fingerprint though.


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 15, 2016)

MasterPH said:


> But its plastic

Click to collapse





MasterPH said:


> No fingerprint though.

Click to collapse



Maybe there isn't a phone that fulfils all my requirements... will check out the One M9, thanks!


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 15, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Hi there, I am looking to buy a tablet, but have no idea which one of the millions to choose.
> What I'm looking to in a tablet:
> - Good (to excellent) performance
> - Big screen (around 10 inch), and a good one
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your budget ?


Strikkt said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've been looking for a new phone for the past 3 days now, but I can't find anything that fits my needs - hopefully someone here can help
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same thing what is your budget ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 15, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Same thing what is your budget ?

Click to collapse



No limit as long as it fulfils all my requirements


----------



## SirVer (Apr 15, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Hi there, I am looking to buy a tablet, but have no idea which one of the millions to choose.
> What I'm looking to in a tablet:
> - Good (to excellent) performance
> - Big screen (around 10 inch), and a good one
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have any suggestions for you, but I do have a warning: be very careful when ordering Chinese dual boots. I got the Onda oBook10 recently, and upon receiving it, did a factory reset on the Windows side, because for some reason, there was already an admin account set up. Long story short, it's no longer bootable, and I've been trying all the rescue images I can find, and none of them have worked; I'm downloading the last one right now, and I hope it works, but if not, I'm going to be doing a warranty claim with GearBest.
TL;DR: The dual boot systems implemented on these things may not be stable - try and ensure that they'll hold up before buying one.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (Apr 15, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> Maybe there isn't a phone that fulfils all my requirements...

Click to collapse



There isn't. There isn't for most of us. Sad fact of life.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 15, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I added about 110€ , and it's really worth so far
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



How do the displays compare? Is the S6 one noticeably better, or is it only a small difference?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi guys,  it's again me
It was an ocasion to buy nex 5x for 300 euro (75 euro discount,  here it's still an expensive phone)  but unfortunately i wasnt hurry cause all have been sold when i noticed the ocasion. 

Now im thinking,  if i bought nex 5x i'd have almost perfect phone,  all I need.  But i'd also be happy from cheaper phone which :
-costs low
-2gb ram
-long developers' updates. 
-wireless charging 
No more 
I was looking at samsung's phones.  They seem be nice ,  but knox,  so after rooting no warranty.  In other companies its just restore stock system,  yes?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> How do the displays compare? Is the S6 one noticeably better, or is it only a small difference?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It is slightly noticable , the A5 2016 had one of the best screens i have ever seen but if i had to choose one i would go with the S6. I can say it's 25%-30% better.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## fruity_senpai (Apr 15, 2016)

hey guys i got my nexus on the first day and was to date one of the best smartphones i ever had. but its also my third nexus because i had to send it to google because every time the power button glitched and kept it in a bootloop. so i wanted to look for a new smartphone which is almost like the nexus 5. i wanted to spend about 300€ so i ve looked up a *huawei p8 lite*, *one plus x* and the *zuk z1*. but i dont know which one they all seem pretty solid. so i'm asking for your help now =)


----------



## SirVer (Apr 15, 2016)

fruity_senpai said:


> hey guys i got my nexus on the first day and was to date one of the best smartphones i ever had. but its also my third nexus because i had to send it to google because every time the power button glitched and kept it in a bootloop. so i wanted to look for a new smartphone which is almost like the nexus 5. i wanted to spend about 300€ so i ve looked up a *huawei p8 lite*, *one plus x* and the *zuk z1*. but i dont know which one they all seem pretty solid. so i'm asking for your help now =)

Click to collapse



If you like development, stay away from Huawei (hey, that rhymed). OnePlus X and ZUK Z1 both look good on paper, but I've heard that the Z1 heats up a lot - I don't know how that's possible, since it has an SD801 (good with heat management), but that's what I heard. It has a fingerprint sensor, which is a plus, and Cyanogen OS, which is another plus for potential development. Overall though, unless battery is a huge concern, I think the OPX is the better choice, except that it's fragile. I don't know how the cameras compare - GSMArena should help you with that. Also, the X has only 16 gig internal, but has an SD card slot, while the Z1 has 64 internal, and no SD slot; personally, I would prefer having the card, because my storage needs tend to escalate, but you'll have to consider your own use case.
I was seriously tempted to get the Z1, because it had almost everything I wanted and was in my budget, but decided against it because it didn't have NFC, and IMO, if you're going to buy a phone with a fingerprint sensor, you might as well get one with NFC too, so you can future proof yourself against mobile payments. ZUK said they'd consider releasing a case with NFC capabilities, but I haven't heard anything more about that, so I'm guessing it's not going to happen.

TL;DR: OPX seems better, except in screen size and battery. Oh, and dual band WiFi, which the Z1 has but the OPX doesn't, but most people don't use that anyway.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zanderman1985 (Apr 15, 2016)

urbanmec said:


> try the redmi 3 , (not the note) , with 4100mAh of battery , and 4G support , and MIUI Dev(rooted by default). 3G Ram and 32GB of storage. guess that fits your needs with some £s to spare. coze it only costs arround 90£.

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestion urban mec, I searched for it and found it for £110 with 2gb ram and 16gb rom, i dont mind the specs loo pretty decent with the snapdragon cpu but thought i'd make sure its the same phone your describing since the specs are different.

many thanks
Alex


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 16, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> Maybe there isn't a phone that fulfils all my requirements... will check out the One M9, thanks!

Click to collapse



The speakers on the M9 are second to none. You will find that the M9 feels ALOT warmer also. Mine felt very warm always. And if you do get the M9, make sure you check it in store to make they don't try to flog you one with the "dead pixel" problem. Some bad batches have a one dead pixel in the corner (usually) and the shops know it and still try to sell it to unsuspecting buyers. So test the screen on and look carefully the display before you take it out shop.


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 16, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> The speakers on the M9 are second to none. You will find that the M9 feels ALOT warmer also. Mine felt very warm always. And if you do get the M9, make sure you check it in store to make they don't try to flog you one with the "dead pixel" problem. Some bad batches have a one dead pixel in the corner (usually) and the shops know it and still try to sell it to unsuspecting buyers. So test the screen on and look carefully the display before you take it out shop.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the hints!

I went to the store yesterday and looked at the phones they have available. I learned a few things: 
5" is too big for me, I feel most comfortable with a ~4.7" screen. 
The M9 is kind of clunky,  it wasn't for me.
The only phone I really liked was a Samsung Galaxy A3 (SM-A310F). It has a great size and looked overall pretty good to me. But then I looked at the developer section here at XDA and there are very few to no ROMs for that phone available.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 16, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> Thanks for the hints!
> 
> I went to the store yesterday and looked at the phones they have available. I learned a few things:
> 5" is too big for me, I feel most comfortable with a ~4.7" screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want a phone with decent specs, good development, AND a smaller screen, you're pretty much limited to the Xperia Zx Compact series. The OPX might also work, even with the 5 inch screen, because it has a small footprint.
I do think you should give 5 inch a try though: I know it seems big at first, but it doesn't take very long to get used to. Maybe ask if a friend or family has a 5 in her sitting around that they're not using, and try it as a daily for a couple of weeks. The reason I say this is that smaller screens may not be an option in the near future, except in budget phones.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikkt (Apr 16, 2016)

SirVer said:


> If you want a phone with decent specs, good development, AND a smaller screen, you're pretty much limited to the Xperia Zx Compact series. The OPX might also work, even with the 5 inch screen, because it has a small footprint.
> I do think you should give 5 inch a try though: I know it seems big at first, but it doesn't take very long to get used to. Maybe ask if a friend or family has a 5 in her sitting around that they're not using, and try it as a daily for a couple of weeks. The reason I say this is that smaller screens may not be an option in the near future, except in budget phones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've thought about the OnePlus X as well...but I don't know any store where I could check it out.

The Xperia Compact would be an option on paper, but I just didn't like it when I held it in my hand. Looks like I am a bit too picky 

Not sure if I can get used to bigger phones. I've had a Nexus 4 and a Nexus 5 before. The 4 was fine but the 5 always felt just a little too big. I tried the 5X for one a day and it definitively was too big for me.

Maybe there will be some smaller phones with good development in the near future to jump on the iPhone SE bandwagon.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 16, 2016)

Strikkt said:


> I've thought about the OnePlus X as well...but I don't know any store where I could check it out.
> 
> The Xperia Compact would be an option on paper, but I just didn't like it when I held it in my hand. Looks like I am a bit too picky
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not the G2 ? It's 5.2" but in a 4.9" body i guess , it has a great screen to body ratio.
Other than that i can only think about the A3 2016 , good phone but you can forget rom developpement , also if you are a heavy user and have more than 30 apps along with games and multi-tasking you will face some "micro-lags" , nothing serious but noticable. I had the A5 2016 and had some slow downs. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## YechiamTK (Apr 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> What is your budget ?
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Let`s say something around 300$ dollars.



SirVer said:


> I don't have any suggestions for you, but I do have a warning: be very careful when ordering Chinese dual boots. I got the Onda oBook10 recently, and upon receiving it, did a factory reset on the Windows side, because for some reason, there was already an admin account set up. Long story short, it's no longer bootable, and I've been trying all the rescue images I can find, and none of them have worked; I'm downloading the last one right now, and I hope it works, but if not, I'm going to be doing a warranty claim with GearBest.
> TL;DR: The dual boot systems implemented on these things may not be stable - try and ensure that they'll hold up before buying one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OK yea you can never know with these chinese stuff.. Hope you succeeded?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 17, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Let`s say something around 300$ dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> OK yea you can never know with these chinese stuff.. Hope you succeeded?

Click to collapse



With 300$ you can get the OPX , Nexus 5X ,LG G3 , OPO , S5 ( maybe) .....etc. You have plenty of choices.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 17, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Let`s say something around 300$ dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> OK yea you can never know with these chinese stuff.. Hope you succeeded?

Click to collapse



In a way. I can get Windows running, or I can get Android, but not both. Yeah, they have separate installers for each of them, and they don't seem to want to play nice with each other. I'm slightly optimistic. Either way, I'd suggest not going for Onda Ultrabook-type model, 'cause the WiFi on mine is dreadful (have to be right next to the router for it to detect), and from what I saw on the net, it's because of its metal design. You're probably better off with Teclast, Chuwi, or VOYO - they seem to be the established players in this area.
Oh, and if you do get a dual-boot, let me warn you: DO NOT TINKER. AT ALL. Not unless you have loads of free time to do repairs in. I've been poking around the system this past week, and there are quite a few components coming together to make it work - take away any one of them, and you could have disaster on your hands. And any experience you might have with Android modding won't be much help here - if you're going to mess around with it, either be prepared with a working knowledge of the Windows recovery environment, or with a willingness to learn.
/rant

Sorry about that, it's just this whole week's frustration getting out. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## YechiamTK (Apr 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> With 300$ you can get the OPX , Nexus 5X ,LG G3 , OPO , S5 ( maybe) .....etc. You have plenty of choices.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Dude I`m talking about tablets.. please refer my original question:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66371430&postcount=16661


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 17, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Dude I`m talking about tablets.. please refer my original question:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66371430&postcount=16661

Click to collapse



Lol i saw another post , sorry my bad ^^.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## evyatar_mahatsri (Apr 18, 2016)

*Dilema*

Can someone help me to choose one of them 
I work with my phone allot . Galaxy s 7 edge or LG g 5


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 18, 2016)

evyatar_mahatsri said:


> Can someone help me to choose one of them
> I work with my phone allot . Galaxy s 7 edge or LG g 5

Click to collapse



Galaxy S7 edge without even thinking.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 18, 2016)

evyatar_mahatsri said:


> Can someone help me to choose one of them
> I work with my phone allot . Galaxy s 7 edge or LG g 5

Click to collapse



Unless you're a hardcore geek, I see no reason to get the G5 over the S7. And I don't even like Samsung. The modularity thing is the first breath of fresh air this industry's seen in a while, but the execution is very flawed. The G6 will probably be worth considering, once they fix the problems with their design, but for now, the S7 is the best smartphone you can buy.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Apr 18, 2016)

evyatar_mahatsri said:


> Can someone help me to choose one of them
> I work with my phone allot . Galaxy s 7 edge or LG g 5

Click to collapse



I'm a die hard lg fan.....but the s7 is the best phone ur going to find

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanmec (Apr 18, 2016)

zanderman1985 said:


> thanks for the suggestion urban mec, I searched for it and found it for £110 with 2gb ram and 16gb rom, i dont mind the specs loo pretty decent with the snapdragon cpu but thought i'd make sure its the same phone your describing since the specs are different.
> 
> many thanks
> Alex

Click to collapse



The Redmi 3 has two editions my friend , there the Pro (the one I suggested) and the one you saw (the classic so to say) , here is the one I am talking about , you can check it on the xiaomi official website and see about the two variants.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




YechiamTK said:


> Let`s say something around 300$ dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> OK yea you can never know with these chinese stuff.. Hope you succeeded?

Click to collapse



Sorry to hop in the conversation , just about the Chinese devices , I used a lot of them , from onda , livefan , to brands that I never heard of ,... anyway , bottom line is , if you want Chinese stuff , make sure you get the original device , for example xiaomi phones or onda tablets have thousands of copycats in China , so 70 percent of people wind up buying a fake device and blame it on the original brand. (as for my other friend who got a problem with his onda dual boot tablet , Onda has all its firmware downloadable on their website with the detailed way to flash em in case you need to, so if its an genuine version , then I can help flashing it back , just PM me).

Sent From Algeria


----------



## SirVer (Apr 18, 2016)

> Sorry to hop in the conversation , just about the Chinese devices , I used a lot of them , from onda , livefan , to brands that I never heard of ,... anyway , bottom line is , if you want Chinese stuff , make sure you get the original device , for example xiaomi phones or onda tablets have thousands of copycats in China , so 70 percent of people wind up buying a fake device and blame it on the original brand. (as for my other friend who got a problem with his onda dual boot tablet , Onda has all its firmware downloadable on their website with the detailed way to flash em in case you need to, so if its an genuine version , then I can help flashing it back , just PM me).

Click to collapse



Well, I bought it from GearBest, so I'm pretty sure it's the original. As for the help, thanks for offering man, but luckily I've got it working now. All the firmware files are on the net, yes, but not on their site: they're on Baidu, which doesn't allow you to download files that big without either installing their crapware, or some annoying workaround. Not to mention, they didn't have a link to to the Android ROM on their site at all, I found it on 4pda - the instructions were clearly written by them,  so I don't know why they haven't hosted it themselves. And flashing the Android ROM made the Windows install disappear, so I had to selectively apply parts of the Windows install script (so it wouldn't wipe anything), and load the bootloader into the EFI partition manually. My partition layout's a mess now, but it works.
Normally, I wouldn't mind all this, 'cause I ended up learning a whole bunch, but I have exams coming up, and this just took way too much time.

On a related note, how have you found quality control from Onda to be, in terms of build quality? My unit has a couple of issues, and while they're not significant enough to go through the hassle of returning it, they are annoying. The display is loose in one edge, for one, and the tablet doesn't align properly on the dock - one of the cavities is too shallow. I can fix the latter myself, so not a huge issue, but it's one that shouldn't have been there in the first place. Don't get me wrong, it's a great little machine, especially for the price - it's just that my bad initial experience sours it a little for me.



Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeBomb (Apr 19, 2016)

I don't know...but let's go for 50


----------



## urbanmec (Apr 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, I bought it from GearBest, so I'm pretty sure it's the original. As for the help, thanks for offering man, but luckily I've got it working now. All the firmware files are on the net, yes, but not on their site: they're on Baidu, which doesn't allow you to download files that big without either installing their crapware, or some annoying workaround. Not to mention, they didn't have a link to to the Android ROM on their site at all, I found it on 4pda - the instructions were clearly written by them,  so I don't know why they haven't hosted it themselves. And flashing the Android ROM made the Windows install disappear, so I had to selectively apply parts of the Windows install script (so it wouldn't wipe anything), and load the bootloader into the EFI partition manually. My partition layout's a mess now, but it works.
> Normally, I wouldn't mind all this, 'cause I ended up learning a whole bunch, but I have exams coming up, and this just took way too much time.
> 
> On a related note, how have you found quality control from Onda to be, in terms of build quality? My unit has a couple of issues, and while they're not significant enough to go through the hassle of returning it, they are annoying. The display is loose in one edge, for one, and the tablet doesn't align properly on the dock - one of the cavities is too shallow. I can fix the latter myself, so not a huge issue, but it's one that shouldn't have been there in the first place. Don't get me wrong, it's a great little machine, especially for the price - it's just that my bad initial experience sours it a little for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



well , I never used third party sellers to buy chinese brands , but since the firmware worked I guess its a genuine one , also in my experience with onda devices, ondabbs never failed to provide me with the firmware I needed (but you are right about the file hosting services , they generally use Baidu which is the best file sharing platform in the mainland, but it tends to give a crappy performance outside of china), as for the QC, it is quite decent, not perfect of course but no loose screens nor any esthetic problems but they are very sensitive to shocks (in your case it might be an accident during delivery),I dropped a V975w once, cracked the screen instantly, but as you said , its a very cheap device , so things like that are to be expected. you should check the ondabbs , you might find some interesting stuff there.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 19, 2016)

urbanmec said:


> well , I never used third party sellers to buy chinese brands , but since the firmware worked I guess its a genuine one , also in my experience with onda devices, ondabbs never failed to provide me with the firmware I needed (but you are right about the file hosting services , they generally use Baidu which is the best file sharing platform in the mainland, but it tends to give a crappy performance outside of china), as for the QC, it is quite decent, not perfect of course but no loose screens nor any esthetic problems but they are very sensitive to shocks (in your case it might be an accident during delivery),I dropped a V975w once, cracked the screen instantly, but as you said , its a very cheap device , so things like that are to be expected. you should check the ondabbs , you might find some interesting stuff there.

Click to collapse



How did I not find this until now? Google Translate makes them all sound brain dead, but it should be manageable. Good sir, I thank you. ?


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just sold my 15 month old Nexus 6 for 15000 INR(225$) and bought an in warranty, 3 month old Nexus 5X for 17000 INR(255$). An effective price of 2000 INR(30$)


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 19, 2016)

suku_patel_22 said:


> Just sold my 15 month old Nexus 6 for 15000 INR(225$) and bought an in warranty, 3 month old Nexus 5X for 17000 INR(255$). An effective price of 2000 INR(30$)

Click to collapse



This is a downgrade is "some areas"..... 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Apr 19, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> This is a downgrade is "some areas".....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Definitely in screen size/resolution and RAM. Rest everything is an upgrade.


----------



## Kilek (Apr 19, 2016)

hi, is there any 5.5-6" rugged smartphone with marshmallow 6.0 or one that likely will get the update? I am looking for a 2in1 device for our 6 year old son that will replace tablet and phone

thanks for tips

(sorry, got my thread closed by Darth and was pointed here)


----------



## YechiamTK (Apr 19, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> Hi there, I am looking to buy a tablet, but have no idea which one of the millions to choose.
> What I'm looking to in a tablet:
> - Good (to excellent) performance
> - Big screen (around 10 inch), and a good one
> ...

Click to collapse



So.. sorry to bump but no one got any suggestions?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 19, 2016)

YechiamTK said:


> So.. sorry to bump but no one got any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I really dont know the only tabs i can recommend you is the tab S.
(Android tabs of course...)

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## spiwar (Apr 19, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I really dont know the only tabs i can recommend you is the tab S.
> (Android tabs of course...)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



shield tablet is also a great choice...

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------

I'm really confused between the Mate 8 and the Pro 5 and I don't know what to pick:
Mate 8 has better battery life, a little faster performance, an obviously better design, has better video recording
Meizu Pro 5 has a better camera for photo, faster charging (24W vs 18W) and Hi-Fi DAC.
Which one should I pick?


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 19, 2016)

spiwar said:


> shield tablet is also a great choice...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would go with the Mate 8.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## spiwar (Apr 19, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I would go with the Mate 8.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Any particular reason why you would choose the Mate 8?


----------



## 3di (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anybody know if the Meizu Pro 5 does Support Lte Band 20 (800 MHz)? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey guys,
I don't know if this phone exists but I hope that you know that 
I'm searching for a phone with
-USB Type C
-Snapdragon prozessor
-Fingerprint reader
-min. 5" display, max. 6"(5.5 would be great)
-3-4 GB RAM
-min. 16 GB internal storage and SD card or 64 GB without SD card
-NFC, Bluetooth, WLAN, etc
-Quad HD would be nice but Full HD is enough too
-Good battery and camera
-availability in Europe, otherwise I have to import it and LTE probably won't work
-price isn't important
-3D touch would be very very great but I know that there are only a few devices with that

I hope, that you will find a great device for me...if you know one, that fits only in the most points, pls let me knowo too!
Thanks


----------



## 3di (Apr 19, 2016)

Exactly what i am searching for 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## udo 240 (Apr 19, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't know if this phone exists but I hope that you know that
> I'm searching for a phone with
> -USB Type C
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6p

Sent from my SM-T550 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 19, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> Nexus 6p

Click to collapse



Looks like the Nexus 6P is a bit outdated right now...and I don't find 3D touch with it! But if I would choose it, which colour would you recommend me(White, Grafit, Silver)? Pls don't just say something. Look at pictures in the internet for this phone!
Thanks


----------



## udo 240 (Apr 19, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Looks like the Nexus 6P is a bit outdated right now...and I don't find 3D touch with it! But if I would choose it, which colour would you recommend me(White, Grafit, Silver)? Pls don't just say something. Look at pictures in the internet for this phone!
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I like Grafit and in the moment you can buy that device really cheap in the Playstore and it's still a perfect phone[emoji1] 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 19, 2016)

udo 240 said:


> I like Grafit and in the moment you can buy that device really cheap in the Playstore and it's still a perfect phone[emoji1]

Click to collapse



Maybe you are right but I think it doesn't feels like it's the perfect device for me


----------



## Kilek (Apr 20, 2016)

Kilek said:


> 5.5-6" rugged smartphone with marshmallow 6.0

Click to collapse



I have decided to buy Ken Xin Da W8 IP68 for 180USD

Highly rugged Full HD smartphone, it is dustproof and waterproof rated IP68. It has 4G FDD-LTE connectivity and dual SIM capability. 
It comes with a 5.5-inch multi-point IPS capacitive touch screen with a FHD resolution of 1920 x 1080. 
On the inside, it runs with Android Lollipop (5.1) on a 1.3 GHz Octa-Core processor MTK6753, 2 GB of RAM, 16 GB of internal storage and a microSD card slot up to 32 GB. 
It sports a 8MP camera (Front 5MP) with a LED flash and video. 
GPS receiver, FM radio, accelerometer, magnetometer and G-Sensor. 
Connectivity WiFi b/g/n, 4G FDD-LTE and Dual-Sim capability. 
It measures 158 x 84 x 13.5 mm, it weighs 240g and its built-in battery has a capacity of 3,000 mAh.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 20, 2016)

Kilek said:


> I have decided to buy Ken Xin Da W8 IP68 for 180USD
> 
> Highly rugged Full HD smartphone, it is dustproof and waterproof rated IP68. It has 4G FDD-LTE connectivity and dual SIM capability.
> It comes with a 5.5-inch multi-point IPS capacitive touch screen with a FHD resolution of 1920 x 1080.
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't buy those kind of phones....It's your choice i know but...

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 3di (Apr 20, 2016)

Just an hour ago i fell in Love with LeMax2.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 20, 2016)

3di said:


> Just an hour ago i fell in Love with LeMax2..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which specs does it have?


----------



## 3di (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.gizchina.com/2016/04/20/leeco-le-2-vs-le-2-pro-vs-le-max-2/

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## urbanmec (Apr 20, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't know if this phone exists but I hope that you know that
> I'm searching for a phone with
> -USB Type C
> ...

Click to collapse



it looka you described Xiaomi mi5.

Sent From Algeria

---------- Post added at 02:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:07 PM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys,
> I don't know if this phone exists but I hope that you know that
> I'm searching for a phone with
> -USB Type C
> ...

Click to collapse



it looks like you described Xiaomi mi5.

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:08 PM ----------




3di said:


> Does anybody know if the Meizu Pro 5 does Support Lte Band 20 (800 MHz)?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meizu Pro 5 : GSM 900/1800/1900,WCDMA：Band 1/2/5/8TD-SCDMA：Band 34/39,TD-LTE：Band 38/39/40/41,LTE FDD：Band 1/3/7


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 20, 2016)

3di said:


> Just an hour ago i fell in Love with LeMax2..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But why they killed the headphone port? Now everybody has to buy new headsets wow!


----------



## 3di (Apr 20, 2016)

I Don't mind - it would not be available in Germany.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 20, 2016)

3di said:


> I Don't mind - it would not be available in Germany..
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm from Germany too and you just can import it. LTE probably won't work in some parts of Germany but Congstar doesn't support LTE so it's not a problem for me...which network provider are you at?


----------



## 3di (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm with o2, properly 90 percent of the coverage here is LTE 800mhz.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm considering the mi 5 as my next phone. Coming from a sony xperia zr I believe everything will be an upgrade.
My major concern is the lack of expandable storage and the only model available in my country is the 32gb model.
What are your thoughts? Do you think there's any other alternatives. ?
Oh and I'm not really in a hurry to upgrade, was thinking about waiting for the new moto x or one plus 3 but it's probably going to be too large for me, (5.2 max screen size).
Would love to own the mi 5, the first phone I'd have that's a flagship.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 20, 2016)

The LeEco Le Max 2 has only a USB Type C port and this is for audio too. But what should you do if you want to charge your phone with USB and listen to music at the same time?


----------



## Domin_PL (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally, bought N5x in the ocasional price ,  it's still at my bro's house, so I don't know how it's going 

But.... he says that  it works terrible... lags... version 601 (S/N yeah?) 
So hope that's software problem, not phone.

To bring back warranty, it's just to upload back stock rom and lock bootloader?
And will samsung's headphones be working with it? 
I can buy 'em for 2Euro


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 20, 2016)

I was unsure of my S6 at first as came from iPhone 5c and this felt massive! Going back now is weird and you soon miss the size of text and the keyboard...everything seems so cramped on smaller screens! If my hands and pockets could take it I'd try an edge but realistically that would be too big.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 21, 2016)

Zuk Z2 seems to be nice but a little to small for me.. 



Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> I'm considering the mi 5 as my next phone. Coming from a sony xperia zr I believe everything will be an upgrade.
> My major concern is the lack of expandable storage and the only model available in my country is the 32gb model.
> What are your thoughts? Do you think there's any other alternatives. ?
> Oh and I'm not really in a hurry to upgrade, was thinking about waiting for the new moto x or one plus 3 but it's probably going to be too large for me, (5.2 max screen size).
> Would love to own the mi 5, the first phone I'd have that's a flagship.

Click to collapse



Former ZR user here. 32 GB is a huge upgrade from 8, and it'll feel awesome at first, but eventually, you'll start running out of space and wish you had an SD slot. I don't think the Mi5 is worth buying unless it's the 64/128 GB model.
What kind of specs are you looking for? Anything specific? Do you want a fingerprint sensor? What's your budget? And about the screen size: most phones these days are around 5.5 inch, so limiting yourself to 5.2 reduces your selection. Instead of screen size, look at screen to body ratio - if it's good enough, you won't take long to get used to it. I went from the 4.7 inch ZR to the 5.5 inch G3, but I got used to it really quick because the size of the device itself is relatively small.

P.S. The ZR has the same hardware as the Z, except for the build material,  so I'd say it is a flagship, don't you think? ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> The LeEco Le Max 2 has only a USB Type C port and this is for audio too. But what should you do if you want to charge your phone with USB and listen to music at the same time?

Click to collapse



Anybody with a solution here?


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Anybody with a solution here?

Click to collapse



Nothing helpful. Getting rid of the 3.5 port could mean that they haven't included a DAC for headphone output, which means that manufacturers would have to include one in their headphones, which would of course, raise costs. It's possible that someone could release a DAC with a USB C port and 3.5 mm jack that plugs into the USB C port on the phone, thus allowing you to use both at once, or maybe even just the 3.5, if you just want to use your older headphones. I don't see why not, from a technical standpoint; however, I have no idea how bulky a solution this might end up being. Either way, expect to pay a lot more for audio if this trend catches on. *sigh* One rumour that Apple might lose the 3.5, and the Chinese companies have already started jumping the gun. Seriously?

EDIT: Looks like they include a USB to audio jack adapter with the phone.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Nothing helpful. Getting rid of the 3.5 port could mean that they haven't included a DAC for headphone output, which means that manufacturers would have to include one in their headphones, which would of course, raise costs. It's possible that someone could release a DAC with a USB C port and 3.5 mm jack that plugs into the USB C port on the phone, thus allowing you to use both at once, or maybe even just the 3.5, if you just want to use your older headphones. I don't see why not, from a technical standpoint; however, I have no idea how bulky a solution this might end up being. Either way, expect to pay a lot more for audio if this trend catches on. *sigh* One rumour that Apple might lose the 3.5, and the Chinese companies have already started jumping the gun. Seriously?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like they include a USB to audio jack adapter with the phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah but my question was how to charge and listen to music at the same time with this phone?


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yeah but my question was how to charge and listen to music at the same time with this phone?

Click to collapse



Like I said, you have to hope that someone makes an adapter that has both a USB port and a headphone jack; doesn't seem to be any other option.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Like I said, you have to hope that someone makes an adapter that has both a USB port and a headphone jack; doesn't seem to be any other option.

Click to collapse



Hmm an option could be wireless charging if they support it. An if the battery is good enough, you only have to charge at night and then you don't have any problems...and bluetooth audio should work too, isn't it?


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hmm an option could be wireless charging if they support it. An if the battery is good enough, you only have to charge at night and then you don't have any problems...and bluetooth audio should work too, isn't it?

Click to collapse



It's a metal phone, so I doubt there'll be wireless charging, but the other stuff is valid.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yea, that's what I thought. Will think about waiting for the 64 gb model but that's probably above my budget. My budget is around Rs. 20,000 ($300); don't mind paying more if it's a phone that I really like; mi 5 32gb model is already above my budget but really considering buying it. 

I'm not really particular about the specs, 2-3 gb ram, fingerprint scanner would be cool but not a necessity, any camera that would be better than the zr or about the same would be great.
I  don't need the latest and greatest chipset although would like to have a good GPU in it. I like playing games on my phone,but I'd like to stay away from mediatek as I've been hearing they're quite bad for gaming. I don't need it to be super fast and completely lag free but something that can manage high end games suitably. 
For the screen size I get what you mean, I have relatively large hands so 5.5 inch should be fine but don't like the thought of carrying something so large   I'm sure a few phones have great screen to body ratio and then I might go for one but otherwise would like to stay away from them.

I love my Zr, I do think it's quite close to a flagship but the 8 gb really ruins it all. Can barely have many apps, almost never had a large high end game, never have enough space and always worried about having too many apps. Oh and the build quality, I don't care it's plastic because it's durable as hell. Dropped it soo many times and it's in pretty good shape. Oh and the damn flaps are also really annoying  Broke the one for micro usb port.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Yea, that's what I thought. Will think about waiting for the 64 gb model but that's probably above my budget. My budget is around Rs. 20,000 ($300); don't mind paying more if it's a phone that I really like; mi 5 32gb model is already above my budget but really considering buying it.
> 
> I'm not really particular about the specs, 2-3 gb ram, fingerprint scanner would be cool but not a necessity, any camera that would be better than the zr or about the same would be great.
> I  don't need the latest and greatest chipset although would like to have a good GPU in it. I like playing games on my phone,but I'd like to stay away from mediatek as I've been hearing they're quite bad for gaming. I don't need it to be super fast and completely lag free but something that can manage high end games suitably.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, that 8 GB ruined everything. I had to use Link2SD to keep it usable. As for build quality, it's definitely good, but it was no match for me: I broke both the flaps, and shattered the screen 3 times. It was getting to the point where it was more cost effective to just get a new phone and a good case rather than replacing displays all the time. If that hadn't happened, I'd still be using it.
Unfortunately, I can't think of anything that fits all your requirements and is an upgrade from the ZR, mainly because of the screen size. I'd say your only options are the Xperia Z Compact series, but those would probably be over your budget if you're getting them in India (which is what I'm guessing). It's possible to get them at better rates if you're willing to mess around with overseas sellers and Aramex SnS, but that's a lot of hassle. I can only say that I had almost the same requirements as you (except that I wanted a good CPU as well), and the same budget, and after considering a lot of options, I settled on the LG G3, and I've been very happy with it so far. I got it for about AED 1000 (~$300) from Dubai (Souq.com). I'll tell you what else I was considering, and what made me leave it aside:

Honor 7 - Almost perfect, because it had a fingerprint sensor within my budget, but the GPU was too underwhelming. Not to mention the poor development for Huawei/Honor devices. Just a heads up though, this one is 5.2 inches.

ZUK Z1 - Good on paper, but no NFC, and heard some reports of overheating (how that happened on an SD801, I don't know) and of flaky fingerprint sensors.

Xperia Z3 - Over my budget, but perfect otherwise. The only reason I didn't get it was the glass body - for some reason, Sony refuses to use Gorilla Glass, and buying a cover to put on a modern Sony phone? You're paying a premium for that design, shame to cover it up.

OnePlus Two - SD810 heating issues, no NFC, no fast or wireless charging, purposeless USB C, and over my budget. Didn't consider it for very long.

OnePlus One - Silicon wise, same as the G3, but the G3 won in everything else (display, camera, form factor, expandable storage). Same price too, so no reason to get it over the G3.

OnePlus X - Again, same silicon as G3, but no NFC, and a reportedly fragile glass body, so not for me. That AMOLED was tempting, though.

Xiaomi Mi4 - Nice, but 16/32 GB and no expandable? Nope.

Lenovo Vibe X3 - Had literally everything I was looking for, but was not available when I was getting my phone, and wouldn't be for another month or two. Looking at it now, there is no dev support, and there are problems being reported.

Asus Padfone S Plus - I wanted a tablet + phone thing, so I wouldn't have to sync anything across devices, but I'd have to import it from Malaysia, and its actual specs can't compare to the others on this list. Not to mention, none of the custom ROMs have support for the tablet extension, which was a deal breaker for me.

This search was mostly done in November/December 2015, so it may be a little outdated by now, but hopefully it'll help you a little.

Good luck.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, that 8 GB ruined everything. I had to use Link2SD to keep it usable. As for build quality, it's definitely good, but it was no match for me: I broke both the flaps, and shattered the screen 3 times. It was getting to the point where it was more cost effective to just get a new phone and a good case rather than replacing displays all the time. If that hadn't happened, I'd still be using it.
> Unfortunately, I can't think of anything that fits all your requirements and is an upgrade from the ZR, mainly because of the screen size. I'd say your only options are the Xperia Z Compact series, but those would probably be over your budget if you're getting them in India (which is what I'm guessing). It's possible to get them at better rates if you're willing to mess around with overseas sellers and Aramex SnS, but that's a lot of hassle. I can only say that I had almost the same requirements as you (except that I wanted a good CPU as well), and the same budget, and after considering a lot of options, I settled on the LG G3, and I've been very happy with it so far. I got it for about AED 1000 (~$300) from Dubai (Souq.com). I'll tell you what else I was considering, and what made me leave it aside:
> 
> Honor 7 - Almost perfect, because it had a fingerprint sensor within my budget, but the GPU was too underwhelming. Not to mention the poor development for Huawei/Honor devices. Just a heads up though, this one is 5.2 inches.
> ...

Click to collapse



Where are you from? 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 21, 2016)

3di said:


> Where are you from?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



India. ??

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (Apr 21, 2016)

Have you had a Look at the zuk Z1? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Labs


----------



## PieceKeepr (Apr 21, 2016)

I am looking to replace my Tab 2 with a new tablet in the 9 to 10 inch range.  This time around I want to be sure it has support from the ROM development community and is a good performing device before I buy it.  I definitely don't want to be stuck with another device like this one where we got root but nothing else ever happened.  I'd prefer something with SD card support but with enough internal storage that isn't mandatory.  

I'm considering the HTC Nexus 9 but I'd like to hear some opinions from tablet owners.

Thanks! 

Sent from my Venom powered M8 using TapaTalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 21, 2016)

PieceKeepr said:


> I am looking to replace my Tab 2 with a new tablet in the 9 to 10 inch range.  This time around I want to be sure it has support from the ROM development community and is a good performing device before I buy it.  I definitely don't want to be stuck with another device like this one where we got root but nothing else ever happened.  I'd prefer something with SD card support but with enough internal storage that isn't mandatory.
> 
> I'm considering the HTC Nexus 9 but I'd like to hear some opinions from tablet owners.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a tab 2 , yeah it's a horrible tab , very laggy but it has a respectable amount of roms. I have the 10.1" variant.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## PieceKeepr (Apr 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I have a tab 2 , yeah it's a horrible tab , very laggy but it has a respectable amount of roms. I have the 10.1" variant.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There are ROMs for the WiFi variants but mine is the Verizon version.  I never saw anything for it.  There was talk about a CM release but I'm pretty certain it never happened because of no recovery support. 

You are right though  it is VERY LAGGY. 

Sent from my Venom powered M8 using TapaTalk


----------



## adibeckett (Apr 22, 2016)

Wish the LeMax 2 had a bigger battery like the Nexus 6p.

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 22, 2016)

Your screen shattered thrice? Wow. Once a friend of mine threw the phone to me from over 6 metres and it landed on large pebbles, screen first, and nothing happened. Only a slight indetation on the screen guard. Was totally shocked. Couldn't believe it. You must be really tough on your phone 

That's a lot of options, thank you really much for your extensive help.

I've also looked at the one plus x but again worried about the glass, don't care about NFC. The mi4 here in India comes only with 16gb storage. A friend of mine had the OnePlus One, has pretty good screen to body ratio but somehow wasn't very appealing.

I considered the Z3 as well but I don't want to deal with flaps again  Also I've never had a glass body phone and I'm worried about that;  Not sure how durable it is and I'm pretty careless with my phones. 
Can u believe the Z3+ is the same price, or in some places even lower, than the Z3 now? I would buy it just really worried about the overheating :/ Some say the new updates helped but I'm not sure. If it wasn't for the overheating I think it'd be . 
And for some crazy reason the Z5 compact still isn't available, can find it on ebay for about Rs 29,000 though.

Right now I think might wait for the new moto g. It'll won't probably be perfect for gaming but should be good enough and it'll be well below my budget.
If perhaps the new moto x is less than 5.5 inch or has great screen to body ratio might go for it.

Oh btw, did you have to pay import taxes when you bought your phone from Dubai?

Thanks again for all your help. If it wasn't for you I'd probably have ordered the mi 5 already and probably regret it later..


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Your screen shattered thrice? Wow. Once a friend of mine threw the phone to me from over 6 metres and it landed on large pebbles, screen first, and nothing happened. Only a slight indetation on the screen guard. Was totally shocked. Couldn't believe it. You must be really tough on your phone[emoji14]
> That's a lot of options, thank you really much for your extensive help.
> 
> I've also looked at the one plus x but again worried about the glass, don't care about NFC. The mi4 here in India comes only with 16gb storage. A friend of mine had the OnePlus One, has pretty good screen to body ratio but somehow wasn't very appealing.
> ...

Click to collapse



Right on the screen and it still didn't break?! Just... How?
The Z3+ is probably cheaper because they need to get rid of their stock - the heating problems are really bad.
Waiting for the Moto G might be a good idea, if only because the Redmi Note 3 will be easier to get by then; unless the G has a SD 650/652, the Redmi will stomp all over it.
I have family in Dubai, and I got it while I was visiting, so no, no import costs for me. ?
Don't know how much it would be to import it.

No problem, happy to help. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyip (Apr 22, 2016)

Thor



The Vernee Thor is posed to take the position of the best midrange Android on the market. Coming in at 99$ on presale and 120-150$ full retail the device is very affordable.



It has great specs

*5-inch oilfalic 1280 x 720p, 2.5D Corning Gorilla Glass 3.

*5 megapixel back camera

*13 megapixel front camera

*64bit MediaTek MT6753 octacore 1.3

*Fingerprint scanner

*Android Marshmallow 6.0

*2800 mAh 5V2A fast charging

*3gb RAM

*16gb ROM supports SD card up to 128gb





Find out more: http://www.vernee.cc/product/thor/



Vernee blog: http://www.vernee.cc/blog/


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Right on the screen and it still didn't break?! Just... How?
> The Z3+ is probably cheaper because they need to get rid of their stock - the heating problems are really bad.
> Waiting for the Moto G might be a good idea, if only because the Redmi Note 3 will be easier to get by then; unless the G has a SD 650/652, the Redmi will stomp all over it.
> I have family in Dubai, and I got it while I was visiting, so no, no import costs for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know right!?! Crazy. Just a normal screen guard on top of it.
Do you have any experience with the redmi note 3? 
I didn't really look at it cause of the screen size but besides that seems great. 
Oh lucky you 
Thanks again.


----------



## brymaster5000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Looking to buy either a mid tier or used flagship for my wife. Want to spend between $200-$400. Needs battery that can last all day, say 30% at 10:00pm... With average usage. Camera needs to be good, with clear colors and fairly speedy. She's said she doesn't want the latest and greatest, but she's always complaining about her moto x 2014 about its laggyness, very poor battery, and blah camera.

Any suggestions? PS - she's not very tall so large phones won't work for her hands that great.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> I know right!?! Crazy. Just a normal screen guard on top of it.
> Do you have any experience with the redmi note 3?
> I didn't really look at it cause of the screen size but besides that seems great.
> Oh lucky you
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



No experience with it, I'm afraid, because it's pretty recent, and it's hard to get your hands on right now; the Amazon flash sales sell out in less than a second. I would seriously consider selling my G3 and getting on of those, if it weren't for Xiaomi's horrible bootloader unlock policy.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




brymaster5000 said:


> Looking to buy either a mid tier or used flagship for my wife. Want to spend between $200-$400. Needs battery that can last all day, say 30% at 10:00pm... With average usage. Camera needs to be good, with clear colors and fairly speedy. She's said she doesn't want the latest and greatest, but she's always complaining about her moto x 2014 about its laggyness, very poor battery, and blah camera.
> 
> Any suggestions? PS - she's not very tall so large phones won't work for her hands that great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe the Z3 Compact? Better battery life than the Z3, and smaller. I have no experience with the camera, but Xperia cameras are usually pretty solid, so you should be fine. I think the LG G3 has a better camera, but the battery life will likely not be good enough for you, not to mention the size.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




Aniruddha10 said:


> I know right!?! Crazy. Just a normal screen guard on top of it.
> Do you have any experience with the redmi note 3?
> I didn't really look at it cause of the screen size but besides that seems great.
> Oh lucky you
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Just a heads up: Redmi Note 3 is going on open sale next week, so availability won't be an issue anymore.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 22, 2016)

brymaster5000 said:


> Looking to buy either a mid tier or used flagship for my wife. Want to spend between $200-$400. Needs battery that can last all day, say 30% at 10:00pm... With average usage. Camera needs to be good, with clear colors and fairly speedy. She's said she doesn't want the latest and greatest, but she's always complaining about her moto x 2014 about its laggyness, very poor battery, and blah camera.
> 
> Any suggestions? PS - she's not very tall so large phones won't work for her hands that great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



With this budget you can get her brand new flagships (Of course not 2016 flagships ).

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## brymaster5000 (Apr 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> With this budget you can get her brand new flagships (Of course not 2016 flagships ).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Any suggestions? The flagships I see, like the s7 and HTC 10 are like $700.

Edit: just realized you said not 2016 flagships. Any suggestions on older ones?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> With this budget you can get her brand new flagships (Of course not 2016 flagships ).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





brymaster5000 said:


> Any suggestions? The flagships I see, like the s7 and HTC 10 are like $700.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As far as I know, the only "flagship" available for between $200-400 is the Xiaomi Mi5, which is only available in a few countries, and is difficult to source outside of them, not to mention possible band incompatibilities. There's also the ZUK Z2 Pro, but that's only just been announced, and is not available just yet; it's also a bit larger than what you're looking for.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 22, 2016)

brymaster5000 said:


> Any suggestions? The flagships I see, like the s7 and HTC 10 are like $700.
> 
> Edit: just realized you said not 2016 flagships. Any suggestions on older ones?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LG G4 it cost around 400$ or less , Nexus 6 , Note 4 , LG G3 , and much more. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> LG G4 it cost around 400$ or less , Nexus 6 , Note 4 , LG G3 , and much more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Forgot about the G4, but all those phones are bigger than he wants - his wife is used to a Moto X, which is about 140cm in length, far less than today's large devices.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Forgot about the G4, but all those phones are bigger than he wants - his wife is used to a Moto X, which is about 140cm in length, far less than today's large devices.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The G3 is 5.5" but in a 5.1" body so...It has a great screen to body ratio.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The G3 is 5.5" but in a 5.1" body so...It has a great screen to body ratio.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



It does, but it's still far bigger than she's used to, and not everyone adjusts as easily. It personally took me only a couple of days, but I know people who have never gotten used to large screen phones, even with a good screen to body.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> No experience with it, I'm afraid, because it's pretty recent, and it's hard to get your hands on right now; the Amazon flash sales sell out in less than a second. I would seriously consider selling my G3 and getting on of those, if it weren't for Xiaomi's horrible bootloader unlock policy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





I actually managed to get an mi 5 in one of the flash sales, didn't complete the order though 
Somehow I keep going back to wanting the mi 5. Really annoying. Always hate buying a new phone. I keep searching the web practically everyday several times just to get more confused 

Anyways I thought it was pretty easy to unlock the bootloader, especially since you're buying it directly from them. Heard it might take a while but it's quite straightforward. 
Somehow the Note 3 doesn't appeal to me. Has great screen to body ratio but don't think I'd like it. Oh and according to Gsmarena's 'Hand's On' the camera is quite poor. 



SirVer said:


> Just a heads up: Redmi Note 3 is going on open sale next week, so availability won't be an issue anymore.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I saw that. Thanks though


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 22, 2016)

SirVer said:


> It does, but it's still far bigger than she's used to, and not everyone adjusts as easily. It personally took me only a couple of days, but I know people who have never gotten used to large screen phones, even with a good screen to body.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also if she says a moto x 2014 is laggy, a g3 is going to be worse. I've never seen any lag from my moto x yet, but I've seen lots of people with lag on the g3. Battery and camera would be better than the moto x though.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 22, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> I actually managed to get an mi 5 in one of the flash sales, didn't complete the order though
> Somehow I keep going back to wanting the mi 5. Really annoying. Always hate buying a new phone. I keep searching the web practically everyday several times just to get more confused

Click to collapse



I know exactly what you mean. "Alright, this looks like the best option for me... But what if there's something else that I missed? I don't want to regret it later!" Tedious.



> Anyways I thought it was pretty easy to unlock the bootloader, especially since you're buying it directly from them. Heard it might take a while but it's quite straightforward.
> Somehow the Note 3 doesn't appeal to me. Has great screen to body ratio but don't think I'd like it. Oh and according to Gsmarena's 'Hand's On' the camera is quite poor.

Click to collapse



Really? Seeing as it involves messing with a site that doesn't come in English, giving reasons as to why you want it unlocked, and waiting for the dev team to personally vet each request, it seems like a pain to me. Especially considering they might not even approve it; I once read about a guy who requested a code for his bricked device (bricked by the OTA that locked the BL, IIRC), waited three weeks, and got rejected. Doesn't seem like a sure thing.

Yeah, GSMA didn't think too highly of the camera, but the samples they provided looked perfectly fine to me. Other reviewers also noted that the camera was below par, but they said that was relative to Xiaomi's usual standard - apparently, it's about average for the price segment. Then again, having seen the Yureka's camera, that might not mean much.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




350Rocket said:


> Also if she says a moto x 2014 is laggy, a g3 is going to be worse. I've never seen any lag from my moto x yet, but I've seen lots of people with lag on the g3. Battery and camera would be better than the moto x though.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



G3 was pretty fluid for about the first month for me, would probably stay that way a little longer for most other people, but the lag does start coming in at about that point (i.e. 100 - 200 apps installed) - on the stock LG ROM. Run a custom AOSP/CM based, and it's smooth as butter. It still lags now and then, but that's usually only when I have 20 tabs open in Chrome, 3 or 4 other apps open, and LTE on (heats it up, which activates throttling). With my previous phone, I'd always notice the lag way before that, and remember to reduce the load - now, I forget there even is a load, most of the time. Better battery life too, for the most part.
But yeah, stock ROM will lag eventually. Even Xperias and HTCs lag after a while, and their custom skins are the lightest ones around (relatively, of course).

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## PieceKeepr (Apr 23, 2016)

brymaster5000 said:


> Looking to buy either a mid tier or used flagship for my wife. Want to spend between $200-$400. Needs battery that can last all day, say 30% at 10:00pm... With average usage. Camera needs to be good, with clear colors and fairly speedy. She's said she doesn't want the latest and greatest, but she's always complaining about her moto x 2014 about its laggyness, very poor battery, and blah camera.
> 
> Any suggestions? PS - she's not very tall so large phones won't work for her hands that great.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I highly recommend the HTC M8 or M9.  I'm completely sold on HTC phones and my last 3 have all been HTC. 

Sent from my Venom powered M8 using TapaTalk


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Apr 23, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I know exactly what you mean. "Alright, this looks like the best option for me... But what if there's something else that I missed? I don't want to regret it later!" Tedious.
> 
> Really? Seeing as it involves messing with a site that doesn't come in English, giving reasons as to why you want it unlocked, and waiting for the dev team to personally vet each request, it seems like a pain to me. Especially considering they might not even approve it; I once read about a guy who requested a code for his bricked device (bricked by the OTA that locked the BL, IIRC), waited three weeks, and got rejected. Doesn't seem like a sure thing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Tell me about it. A part of me keeps saying that 32gb is enought, I can manage and the other's like 'It's not worth it. Don't u dare risk it and regret it later!' Lol. Always like that.
Well this time I'm going to be extra patient. Will just wait and see. Perhaps the price of the Xperia Z5 Compact on ebay might get lower or something from moto will catch my eye.  Let's see..

Oh okay, then I don't know. I didn't look very closely into it. It's quite possible it's a hassle to unlock the bootloader. That could be very frustrating.
Yea, I guess we can't expect too much from Xiaomi's cameras except maybe the mi5.

Thanks again


----------



## Seiya0890 (Apr 24, 2016)

Will we get a new phone that features recent CPU, SD slot, NFC and decent camera, decent battery ? None of the new chinese ones have it... I guess my best bet right now is LG G5...


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 24, 2016)

Seiya0890 said:


> Will we get a new phone that features recent CPU, SD slot, NFC and decent camera, decent battery ? None of the new chinese ones have it... I guess my best bet right now is LG G5...

Click to collapse



S7/S7 edge or HTC 10.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Seiya0890 (Apr 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> S7/S7 edge or HTC 10.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well something under 600 euros.


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 24, 2016)

Seiya0890 said:


> Well something under 600 euros.

Click to collapse



Size matter ? Also sd card slot is a must ? Or you can live with a 32/64gb non expandable storage ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Seiya0890 (Apr 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Size matter ? Also sd card slot is a must ? Or you can live with a 32/64gb non expandable storage ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Size does not, I guess 64 gb is ok but a bit limit. I suppose the Xiami 5 Pro could interest me.


----------



## salilsurendran (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello,
I am looking for a phone with a fingerprint sensor and a minimum 5.5" screen. I am looking at the Huawei Honor 5X but I am wondering about it's performance. Some reviews say that it is laggy. I don't play games on my phone but most performance I need out of my phone is to run Google Maps navigator and Pandora simultaneously. I had a Oneplus One before that worked flawlessly with these loads. As a short term replacement for my Oneplus One when it broke I bought a Blu Studio X Plus which performs horrendously. I was wondering where does the Huawei Honor 5X stand with respect to the Blux Studio X Plus and Oneplus One.


----------



## trinilu27 (Apr 24, 2016)

salilsurendran said:


> Hello,
> I am looking for a phone with a fingerprint sensor and a minimum 5.5" screen. I am looking at the Huawei Honor 5X but I am wondering about it's performance. Some reviews say that it is laggy. I don't play games on my phone but most performance I need out of my phone is to run Google Maps navigator and Pandora simultaneously. I had a Oneplus One before that worked flawlessly with these loads. As a short term replacement for my Oneplus One when it broke I bought a Blu Studio X Plus which performs horrendously. I was wondering where does the Huawei Honor 5X stand with respect to the Blux Studio X Plus and Oneplus One.

Click to collapse



Galaxy s5

Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Apr 24, 2016)

Friends please suggest which is better among Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Galaxy A5 (2016)?

Pros of Galaxy A5: Build, Battery Life, Display

Pros of LG G4: Camera, replaceable battery

Pros of Nexus 5x: Fast updates, Fingerprint scanner

As far as I know, A5 has performance issues while G4 has ugly LG UI. I am currently inclined towards Nexus 5x, what do you suggest? My budget is 300$-350$. Any other recommendation is most welcome.


----------



## ben33891471 (Apr 24, 2016)

What do you say, HTC 10 or Nexus 6P?
I'm bit worried about the Nexus mostly because huwai. 
It's important for me the phond will have very good camera like the G4 and speaker's like HTC. 
Also pure android or the HTC sense - thats why this two phone are in my mind. 

The only problem is that the HTC 10 will cost a lot more, somewhere around 150-200$. Is it worth it? 

Oh and one last thing, about the brightness, from revivews and blogs i understand that the Nexus 6P doesn't handle very well in the sun, or mostly outdoors. 
It's very important the phone will have high brightness though and that i won't need to cover the phone with my hand's outdoors to see the screen. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## trinilu27 (Apr 24, 2016)

myawan said:


> Friends please suggest which is better among Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Galaxy A5 (2016)?
> 
> Pros of Galaxy A5: Build, Battery Life, Display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Iv owned the galaxy s5 and I now have the g4...don't know a lot about the nexus....but it's hard to say between the s5 and g4,,,,g4 has more memory and ram....but the s5 had a lot more bells and whistles in settings..also had the best video resolution ....but the smaller screen I could never used to

Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## billamin (Apr 24, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> What do you say, HTC 10 or Nexus 6P?
> I'm bit worried about the Nexus mostly because huwai.
> It's important for me the phond will have very good camera like the G4 and speaker's like HTC.
> Also pure android or the HTC sense - thats why this two phone are in my mind.
> ...

Click to collapse



i have not faced problem with brightness so far, my adaptive brightness is off.  samsung built the display of nexus 6p, so you needn't worry about the display.......... regarding amoled vs lcd , amoled have pure blacks.  and its not true that amoled is better than lcd. i prefer amoled over lcd only because of the black level.

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------




myawan said:


> Friends please suggest which is better among Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Galaxy A5 (2016)?
> 
> Pros of Galaxy A5: Build, Battery Life, Display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get the mi5 if its available in your country. if not then get nexus 5x, as nexus 5x will still be relevant after 2 years, while g4 most probably will get android n as its last update. and samsung a 5 is not worth buying


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 24, 2016)

Seiya0890 said:


> Size does not, I guess 64 gb is ok but a bit limit. I suppose the Xiami 5 Pro could interest me.

Click to collapse



Note 5 ? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




myawan said:


> Friends please suggest which is better among Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Galaxy A5 (2016)?
> 
> Pros of Galaxy A5: Build, Battery Life, Display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the A5 2016 , in term of design it's the most premium phone i ever had , i loved it. Battery life is "Amazing" , i always got +6h of SOT on 2 days of usage with heavy usage ( Gaming too ) , with this phone you will forget the term "charging" , it's a beast. It still on lollipop and MM is on the way but will take a long time , it's not a flagship so....But the biggest issue with this phone is performance.
If you are a light user , with 10 apps installed max , light multitasking...etc then this phone is for you, but if you are like me , bunch of apps and always multitasking and pushing the phone to it's limit , you will face micro lags , nothing serious but very noticable. Sometimes my RAM usage reached 95% !! I was always obliged to clear the apps and RAM , and do a reboot every 3 days.
So i ended up selling it and got the S6 , huge difference in every aspect except battery life , 40% worse.
So if you are a heavy user and want performance ( also amazing camera ) go with the G4 , if not the A5 2016 is for you.
Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ben33891471 (Apr 24, 2016)

billamin said:


> i have not faced problem with brightness so far, my adaptive brightness is off.  samsung built the display of nexus 6p, so you needn't worry about the display.......... regarding amoled vs lcd , amoled have pure blacks.  and its not true that amoled is better than lcd. i prefer amoled over lcd only because of the black level.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What do you mean by" Black level"?
Camera is really important for me, my g4 have amazing camera. How's the Nexus 6P camera? 
And speakers? are they really that good? par with htc boomsound? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiya0890 (Apr 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Note 5 ?

Click to collapse



Well, it's still over 600, and not a recent CPU. I saw I can pre order the LG G5 for 545 euros. I might go for it.


----------



## myawan (Apr 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Note 5 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Currently I have almost 20 apps on my S4 LTE. I hardly multitask but still I feel lags on my s4.
What about camera of A5? 
How would you compare S4 and A5? Does it have notification LED?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 24, 2016)

myawan said:


> Currently I have almost 20 apps on my S4 LTE. I hardly multitask but still I feel lags on my s4.
> What about camera of A5?
> How would you compare S4 and A5? Does it have notification LED?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No notifications led , the camera is better than the S4 and almost as good as S5's camera.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




Seiya0890 said:


> Well, it's still over 600, and not a recent CPU. I saw I can pre order the LG G5 for 545 euros. I might go for it.

Click to collapse



The LG G5 is good but i see a lot of people complaining about it everyday , Note 5 old GPU ? With the Note 5 specs you can do everything on your phone for the next 4 years.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 24, 2016)

myawan said:


> Friends please suggest which is better among Nexus 5x, LG G4 and Galaxy A5 (2016)?
> 
> Pros of Galaxy A5: Build, Battery Life, Display
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on whether you'd be willing to flash a ROM or not. If yes, you should get the G4, for the excellent camera, extra gig of RAM, and better screen resolution (in case you want to give VR a try); with a custom ROM, the G4 will be future proof for a long time. If no, then the 5X would be best for you, as I don't know any other phone in that price range with a camera as good as the 5X - closest I can think of is the Xperia Z3, but its camera doesn't compare to the G4 or 5X.
You might want to wait a month or two, and see how the OnePlus Three will be in the camera department - who knows, they might surprise us.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 PM ----------




ben33891471 said:


> What do you mean by" Black level"?
> Camera is really important for me, my g4 have amazing camera. How's the Nexus 6P camera?
> And speakers? are they really that good? par with htc boomsound?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Black level is the amount of light the screen emits when displaying the black. The lower it is, the deeper the blacks, and the better the contrast. An LCD display uses a backlight, so even when it's supposed to show black, it will have a whitish tinge because of the backlight. AMOLED displays, on the other hand, can selectively turn off pixels to show true black (i.e. absence of light), making the contrast infinite. Because of this, AMOLED was the gold standard a few years ago, as it was more power efficient than LCD, and usually looked better too. These days, LCD is just as efficient, and is capable of some excellent contrast as well. Basically, you want a contrast ratio of about 1200:1 or more, or at least 1000:1. AFAIK, better contrast usually translates to better sunlight readability, but not always.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiya0890 (Apr 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The LG G5 is good but i see a lot of people complaining about it everyday , Note 5 old GPU ? With the Note 5 specs you can do everything on your phone for the next 4 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I wonder about the next 4 years ^^. But I have been waiting for quite a long time to get the new generation CPU so I really want one. As for the LG G5 you are right looks like some people complain about it but many seem happy with it.


----------



## jazzyyki (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone have any recommendations for upgrading to another android phone? My LG G3 is starting to hit the bucket and I wanna be prepared to shell out a new phone soon.

I am looking for a phone that works on CDMA/Verizon, can be rooted/install custom roms, is about the same size as my LG G3 (5.5in), has good bluetooth support, and has good CM maintainers so I'm always cutting edge on CM. Storage isn't a huge factor but I wouldn't mind a bit of ram. I mostly just listen to music, take calls, browse web, etc- but I wouldn't mind being able to play Hearthstone as it's a little crappy on my G3. A good front/back camera would be nice, but is not necessary.

My budget is like $250 tops used. I usually only buy used cause I'm a cheap skate, and I don't do contracts anyway.

Thank you!


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 24, 2016)

jazzyyki said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for upgrading to another android phone? My LG G3 is starting to hit the bucket and I wanna be prepared to shell out a new phone soon.
> 
> I am looking for a phone that works on CDMA/Verizon, can be rooted/install custom roms, is about the same size as my LG G3 (5.5in), has good bluetooth support, and has good CM maintainers so I'm always cutting edge on CM. Storage isn't a huge factor but I wouldn't mind a bit of ram. I mostly just listen to music, take calls, browse web, etc- but I wouldn't mind being able to play Hearthstone as it's a little crappy on my G3. A good front/back camera would be nice, but is not necessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



With that price you may find a Nexus 5X or OPO if you are lucky

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## billamin (Apr 24, 2016)

ben33891471 said:


> What do you mean by" Black level"?
> Camera is really important for me, my g4 have amazing camera. How's the Nexus 6P camera?
> And speakers? are they really that good? par with htc boomsound?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Camera is good... sound quality netter than s7 edge. I havent tried htc yet... By black level i meant the ability to diaplay black colour... Amoled can display perfect black.


----------



## Hynkel (Apr 25, 2016)

What phone can I get that has quick charging tech AND a micro SD port for less than €350?
These are my two most sought after features, and so far everything I've found have one or the other, but not both in the same device.

In the event that no such phone can be found, I've narrowed down my selection between the Honor 7, Honor 5X and OnePlus X, but I can't make up my mind on which one is best in performing each task, even the most basic ones. I'm open to other suggestions as long as they're available in Europe.


----------



## SirVer (Apr 25, 2016)

jazzyyki said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for upgrading to another android phone? My LG G3 is starting to hit the bucket and I wanna be prepared to shell out a new phone soon.
> 
> I am looking for a phone that works on CDMA/Verizon, can be rooted/install custom roms, is about the same size as my LG G3 (5.5in), has good bluetooth support, and has good CM maintainers so I'm always cutting edge on CM. Storage isn't a huge factor but I wouldn't mind a bit of ram. I mostly just listen to music, take calls, browse web, etc- but I wouldn't mind being able to play Hearthstone as it's a little crappy on my G3. A good front/back camera would be nice, but is not necessary.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds like the OnePlus One is your best bet. You can get it new for that price, so it'll be even cheaper used. It's got Nexus levels of development, so I don't think CM will be a problem. However, it is a downgrade from your G3 - specs are mostly the same, but the display, camera, and form factor (handling) are not as good. No expandable storage either, but as long as you get the 64 GB (if you're a music listener, you don't want 16), that shouldn't matter.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




Hynkel said:


> What phone can I get that has quick charging tech AND a micro SD port for less than €350?
> These are my two most sought after features, and so far everything I've found have one or the other, but not both in the same device.
> 
> In the event that no such phone can be found, I've narrowed down my selection between the Honor 7, Honor 5X and OnePlus X, but I can't make up my mind on which one is best in performing each task, even the most basic ones. I'm open to other suggestions as long as they're available in Europe.

Click to collapse



I don't see any reason to get the Honor 5X if you can get the 7, except that the 5X might get more dev support since it has a Snapdragon chip. However, in terms of hardware, the 7 is better in almost every way. That said, you should not get either of them if gaming is your thing, or even super high res (above 1080p) video watching, because their GPUs are crap. They also have a more bloated (though feature-packed) UI. You might try the Moto X Play or Moto X Pure/Style - both have fast charging tech, and you should be able to find them in your budget. Also, you could consider the LG G3 and G4 - the G4 supports Quick Charge, but it's not as fast as some other devices; in fact, the G3 charges faster, even though it doesn't have QC. It depends on how fast you need it to be - my G3 goes from near empty to full in 1.5 to 2 hours; is that good enough, or you need more?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## T1ska (Apr 25, 2016)

*♤*

:good:


----------



## Domdo (Apr 25, 2016)

meizu m3 note


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 25, 2016)

Hynkel said:


> What phone can I get that has quick charging tech AND a micro SD port for less than €350?
> These are my two most sought after features, and so far everything I've found have one or the other, but not both in the same device.
> 
> In the event that no such phone can be found, I've narrowed down my selection between the Honor 7, Honor 5X and OnePlus X, but I can't make up my mind on which one is best in performing each task, even the most basic ones. I'm open to other suggestions as long as they're available in Europe.

Click to collapse



LG G4 have both.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hynkel (Apr 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I don't see any reason to get the Honor 5X if you can get the 7, except that the 5X might get more dev support since it has a Snapdragon chip. However, in terms of hardware, the 7 is better in almost every way. That said, you should not get either of them if gaming is your thing, or even super high res (above 1080p) video watching, because their GPUs are crap. They also have a more bloated (though feature-packed) UI. You might try the Moto X Play or Moto X Pure/Style - both have fast charging tech, and you should be able to find them in your budget. Also, you could consider the LG G3 and G4 - the G4 supports Quick Charge, but it's not as fast as some other devices; in fact, the G3 charges faster, even though it doesn't have QC. It depends on how fast you need it to be - my G3 goes from near empty to full in 1.5 to 2 hours; is that good enough, or you need more?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Moto X Style, X Play and Lg G4 are all solid choices for the price range I'm shooting for... All good snappers. The Motos seem to be slightly more future-proof in terms of development support as they run on enhanced stock but the Style's a little too big to my liking and the LG has nicer body materials. Don't know how much power the Moto X play loses in the specs, but the body just feels cheap.
It takes a little over 2 hours to fully charge my G2 from 0% to 100% with a standard 33W charger, so the difference with LG's fast charging phones isn't that great.


----------



## frank_ribery (Apr 26, 2016)

Right now i am using Qmobile Noir X60 
But i would love to get the Samsung S7 edge .


----------



## Mozdef32 (Apr 26, 2016)

-Under 500$
-5.5" 1080X1920
-Fast performance ( good CPU,  GPU doesn't matter) 
-Plus 3000mAh 
 Optional: Micro sd card, Fast charging, Quick fingerprint scaner and quick charge
Any suggestions?  Please give multiple choices... Come on Experts I wanna hear from you


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 26, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> -Under 500$
> -5.5" 1080X1920
> -Fast performance ( good CPU,  GPU doesn't matter)
> -Plus 3000mAh
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P : it has everything but no micro sd and Quad HD display.
Note 4 : No fingerprint , Quad HD display too.
LG G4 : Same as the note 
Oneplus One : No sd no FP
Well it's kinda hard to find a phone with your exact needs ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jotei66 (Apr 26, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> -Under 500$
> -5.5" 1080X1920
> -Fast performance ( good CPU,  GPU doesn't matter)
> -Plus 3000mAh
> ...

Click to collapse



If you willing to go the Chinese phone route, maybe an Elephone P9000 - not the greatest CPUm but 4GB ram, fast charge, sd card, finger scanner and NFC. Generally I wouldn't recommend a Elephone (build quality in past pretty poor) but the P9000 build very good so I hear and reviews not to bad. I'm giving one ago  ;0)
Mind you I have had experience of chinese phones having a Meizu MX4 - which to be honest has been a great for my needs. Maybe look at the Elephone P9000


----------



## runeupo (Apr 27, 2016)

with upcoming iPhone 6se, hopefully Android will be on some smaller screens as well.

For a budget under 250$: are there capable devices out there with smaller screen (approx 4.5 inch), and nice specs. Any thoughts?

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (Apr 27, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> -Under 500$
> -5.5" 1080X1920
> -Fast performance ( good CPU,  GPU doesn't matter)
> -Plus 3000mAh
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V10!

Not sure about the price in your area but it should be close to your budget and has almost everything.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> -Under 500$
> -5.5" 1080X1920
> -Fast performance ( good CPU, GPU doesn't matter)
> -Plus 3000mAh
> ...

Click to collapse



ZTE Axon series, Galaxy S6 Plus, Lenovo Vibe X3. These fit your effect specifications. If you want more, I suggest telling us if you're okay with more than FHD or 5.5.


----------



## Mozdef32 (Apr 27, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ZTE Axon series, Galaxy S6 Plus, Lenovo Vibe X3. These fit your effect specifications. If you want more, I suggest telling us if you're okay with more than FHD or 5.5.

Click to collapse



Yeah it's okey if QHD doesn't reduce performance. For the size it's okey if it's 6" but feels manageable in the Hand (a man with big hands haha)

---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------




myawan said:


> LG V10!
> 
> Not sure about the price in your area but it should be close to your budget and has almost everything.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For LG v10 I m worried about the battery life or some hardware failure like the bootloop on LG G4.  LG kinda lost its reliability for me

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




jotei66 said:


> If you willing to go the Chinese phone route, maybe an Elephone P9000 - not the greatest CPUm but 4GB ram, fast charge, sd card, finger scanner and NFC. Generally I wouldn't recommend a Elephone (build quality in past pretty poor) but the P9000 build very good so I hear and reviews not to bad. I'm giving one ago  ;0)
> Mind you I have had experience of chinese phones having a Meizu MX4 - which to be honest has been a great for my needs. Maybe look at the Elephone P9000

Click to collapse



I always think about Chinese smartphones as they are getting better and better. They seem to really understand what users need. And in term of specs,  they are perfect on paper...  The only drawback is either the Quality or the design compared to popular manufacturers  (Maan they make really big bezels!! except if you get the black color).  But yeah they definitely worth a try 

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> Nexus 6P : it has everything but no micro sd and Quad HD display.
> Note 4 : No fingerprint , Quad HD display too.
> LG G4 : Same as the note
> Oneplus One : No sd no FP
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear Sofiansky thank you for your answer 
Concerning the phones you have mentioned. I can live with them and they are excellent But:
Nexus 6p: is rare in Morocco and so expensive. It costs the same or even more than Note 5...sad 
Note 4: Hands down it's an almost perfect but feels so old in both specs and design but still very good it's my last resort 
Lg g4: Bootloop issue. Even for 600+ series. 
One Plus One: lacks a lot of features and rare here. If I find one with a good price I will buy


----------



## ICEMMO (Apr 27, 2016)

may be nexus 5X


----------



## Soufiansky (Apr 27, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> Yeah it's okey if QHD doesn't reduce performance. For the size it's okey if it's 6" but feels manageable in the Hand (a man with big hands haha)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:31 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm from morocco too ! Agree the Nexus is so rare here but the OPO is available at a good price now 

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 2 3G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> Yeah it's okey if QHD doesn't reduce performance. For the size it's okey if it's 6" but feels manageable in the Hand (a man with big hands haha)

Click to collapse



In that case:

Galaxy A9/A9 Pro
Huawei Mate 8
Huawei Ascend Mate 7
Xperia Z5 Premium (probably won't find it in your budget, but mentioned just in case)
Meizu Pro 5

If you can wait until the ZUK Z2 and Z2 Pro are available for purchase, those might work for you - check them out.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet_ (Apr 27, 2016)

Please recommend me a phone which is comes under these specs or nearer:
1) Under $300
2) Snapdragon chip
3) 5.5" (or more but 5" is good)
4) 3GB RAM (maybe more)
5) Good CPU is preferred but at that price range, it's kinda impossible
6) Available device trees
Optional: Fingerprint, NFC, SD card, USB OTG,


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> Please recommend me a phone which is comes under these specs or nearer:
> 1) Under $300
> 2) Snapdragon chip
> 3) 5.5" (or more but 5" is good)
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus One, LG G3.
Why do you say it's impossible? When you say good CPU, what's the level you're going for? Everything in the SD800 series is good (except the 810), and will last a long time. Same for the SD650 and SD652. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet_ (Apr 27, 2016)

SirVer said:


> OnePlus One, LG G3.
> Why do you say it's impossible? When you say good CPU, what's the level you're going for? Everything in the SD800 series is good (except the 810), and will last a long time. Same for the SD650 and SD652.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, guess what @SirVer, I'm thinking for OnePlus One. But will it last long in terms of development? I guess Android M would be last or will cyanogen get it to N?


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> Yeah, guess what @SirVer, I'm thinking for OnePlus One. But will it last long in terms of development? I guess Android M would be last or will cyanogen get it to N?

Click to collapse



OnePlus will probably stop with Marshmallow or N for official updates. However, from what I know, the only devices that get more dev support than the OPO are Nexuses. I'm sure it'll get updates by custom ROM for as long as the hardware can run it, and since Android is only getting more efficient every year, I can see it running just fine for at least another 2 years down the road, if not longer. For a phone that's already two years old, that's pretty good.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet_ (Apr 27, 2016)

SirVer said:


> OnePlus will probably stop with Marshmallow or N for official updates. However, from what I know, the only devices that get more dev support than the OPO are Nexuses. I'm sure it'll get updates by custom ROM for as long as the hardware can run it, and since Android is only getting more efficient every year, I can see it running just fine for at least another 2 years down the road, if not longer. For a phone that's already two years old, that's pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Android M is probably not developed yet in OPO, So I get an opportunity to develop it. Thanks for the suggestion tho


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> Android M is probably not developed yet in OPO, So I get an opportunity to develop it. Thanks for the suggestion tho

Click to collapse



Do you mean N? 'Cause M custom ROMs are already available for the OPO...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Preet_ (Apr 27, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Do you mean N? 'Cause M custom ROMs are already available for the OPO...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not all of them will be available, ROMs like TipsyOS, OwnDroid ROMs aren't available yet on OPO. So maybe I could get a chance developing those ROMs. Yes, I'm talking about *M*


----------



## SirVer (Apr 27, 2016)

Preet_ said:


> Not all of them will be available, ROMs like TipsyOS, OwnDroid ROMs aren't available yet on OPO. So maybe I could get a chance developing those ROMs. Yes, I'm talking about *M*

Click to collapse



Oh, OK. I asked because it's pretty easy for the finger to slip when typing M/N. ?
Good luck!

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## spvm500 (Apr 28, 2016)

Dear All,

I recently replaced my Moto G (1st Gen) with an Oukitel K10000 as I need very long battery life and a recent eyesight diagnosis required a larger screen (At least 5.5"). Sadly I have had to return the K10000 under warranty as an official OTA Update soft bricked the phone and the MTK Chipset from these chinese phones was hard for me to deal with, there was no recovery installed and the drivers for their flash tool dont work with my computers OS. I'm back to using my Moto G (With a Battery Jacket) and now have back my £139.00 (UK Pounds) spent on the Oukitel but I need another phone but I have a list of requirements that I would be grateful if anyone could suggest a phone to suit my requirements, apologies if I have posted in the wrong place I have only posted a few times before.

I'm looking for

- 5.5" Screen (Resolution not to much of an issue)
- 4G Compatiability in United Kingdom
- A LARGE battery or a phone that is efficient (24 Hour medium-heavy Use)
-2GB Ram (The Moto G struggles with multitasking with 1GB)
-Don't care about internal storage as long as there is a micro SD slot
- A phone that is well known to the forum with lots of development options like the Moto g with good availability of cases, screen protectors etc (I realised this was a drawback of Chinese phones)
- A gyroscope for use with my google cardboard, I was very disappointed to find the K10000 did not have one (and few other sensors for that matter)
- Android 5.01 + or with good ROM releases

-Dont Care about looks/build quality or cameras or unnecessary features

I don't mind spending maybe £20 or £30 more so a budget of Approx £160 UK Pounds, if need be I would be happy with a used handset if I had to

Is there anyone aware of a phone that I would be happy with? I have found ebay descriptions and websites can be unreliable (Such as being told the K10000 had a Gyro) so thought I would ask here.

Many thanks in advance to anyone who may have a suggestion

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:02 PM ----------




spvm500 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I recently replaced my Moto G (1st Gen) with an Oukitel K10000 as I need very long battery life and a recent eyesight diagnosis required a larger screen (At least 5.5"). Sadly I have had to return the K10000 under warranty as an official OTA Update soft bricked the phone and the MTK Chipset from these chinese phones was hard for me to deal with, there was no recovery installed and the drivers for their flash tool dont work with my computers OS. I'm back to using my Moto G (With a Battery Jacket) and now have back my £139.00 (UK Pounds) spent on the Oukitel but I need another phone but I have a list of requirements that I would be grateful if anyone could suggest a phone to suit my requirements, apologies if I have posted in the wrong place I have only posted a few times before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel I may have answered my own question by using GSM arenas phone finder so I think I will get a Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 5.5"


----------



## khrystoff (May 1, 2016)

So, what of these two devides would u choose? *Huawei P7 or Xiaomi Redmi 3*? I value speed (surfing on the website, enabled apps, etc...), camera, media volume (im listening to music with earphones all the time I can)...

So, what do you guys recommend me? Greetings


----------



## birsir (May 1, 2016)

Guys, need some professional advice on this. I'm considering getting one of those smartphones: 

-Nexus 6
-Nexus 5X
-LG G4
-Moto X Style

Eventually something different within this price range. 
Which one is better? I need quick and responsive system (migrating from iOS) and a high quality screen, decent hardware, build quality.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Mozdef32 (May 1, 2016)

birsir said:


> Guys, need some professional advice on this. I'm considering getting one of those smartphones:
> 
> -Nexus 6
> -Nexus 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



I can only tell you that LG G4 has a hardware bootloop issue, google that


----------



## SirVer (May 1, 2016)

birsir said:


> Guys, need some professional advice on this. I'm considering getting one of those smartphones:
> 
> -Nexus 6
> -Nexus 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nexus 6 and Moto X look like the best choices on this list. Of these, I'd personally choose the Moto X, because of the more manageable form factor, external SD slot, and better display (from what I've heard, at least).
However, as you're coming from iOS, you might want a fingerprint sensor, in which case your only option is obviously the 5X, though it is low on storage (max 32 GB), has less battery, and is in general inferior to the N6 and Moto X.
I'm guessing your budget is around $300-400, and I can't really think of anything better than you've already mentioned in that price range. You  _might_ be able to find a Galaxy S6 for around $450 - it's a beast hardware wise, and displays don't get much better than in the Galaxy series.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 1, 2016)

birsir said:


> Guys, need some professional advice on this. I'm considering getting one of those smartphones:
> 
> -Nexus 6
> -Nexus 5X
> ...

Click to collapse



In my opinion, the Nexus 6 is the best of them (I have one myself, so I might be biased). The others all have the Snapdragon 808, which is an OK processor, but has a mediocre GPU. The Nexus 6 has the older 805, but it's still plenty powerful and will do anything and everything you want it to, and the GPU is far better. That is, of course, if the huge size doesn't turn you away.

If you don't care about gaming/graphics, the G4 or Moto X Style might be a better choice from a practicality standpoint. Both have the microSD slot, the G4 has the better camera and removable battery, whereas the Moto X has the better screen, customizability, and stereo speakers.


----------



## birsir (May 1, 2016)

Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for - comprehensive advice. Tommorow I'm getting brand new Nexus 6, that enormous screen and design fits me best


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 1, 2016)

What do you guys think of the LG V10? I think I fell in love with this phone and want to buy it. Please post your opinion here


----------



## Planterz (May 1, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> What do you guys think of the LG V10? I think I fell in love with this phone and want to buy it. Please post your opinion here

Click to collapse



It'd be a fantastic device if it didn't have the SD808. If you don't care about playing games though, it's a great phone.

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------




birsir said:


> Thank you, that's exactly what I was looking for - comprehensive advice. Tommorow I'm getting brand new Nexus 6, that enormous screen and design fits me best

Click to collapse



I adore mine. I was a little apprehensive about the screen being "dim", as most professional reviews noted that it wasn't very bright (270 nits is pretty dim), but in reality it's plenty bright. I'm not one of those people that turn the screen way down low to maximize battery life/SOT - I like a bright screen. But I find it to be plenty bright at about 40%, and if I crank it up all the way it's absolutely iridescent. 

The front-facing speakers are great. It's no boombox, but it's surprisingly loud and deep for being a dang cell-phone (the bass makes it vibrate when you turn it up all the way). I'll never go back to bottom or rear facing speakers.

Battery life is pretty dang good with MM. Not quite as good as my OnePlus One, but still plenty to last me through a day of heavy use. Charges crazy fast if you use the included QuickCharger, but I try to avoid using it to prolong the battery's overall life.

About the only thing I don't care for with the Nexus 6 is the curved rear. It feels good in the hand(s), but it's irritating as hell to use if you lay it on your table/desk/counter. The right case might remedy that.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 1, 2016)

Planterz said:


> It'd be a fantastic device if it didn't have the SD808. If you don't care about playing games though, it's a great phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:29 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What's wrong with the S808 ? Is handles gaming very good AFAIK.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> What's wrong with the S808 ? Is handles gaming very good AFAIK.

Click to collapse



I'm very happy that it's the SD 808 and not the 810 because of overheating issues...and no, I use the phone mostly for texting and watching videos


----------



## trinilu27 (May 2, 2016)

Mozdef32 said:


> I can only tell you that LG G4 has a hardware bootloop issue, google that

Click to collapse



??????I'm on my 3ed g4 and never had a bootloop problem....for that matter never had any problem that wasn't directly my fault

Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:03 PM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> What do you guys think of the LG V10? I think I fell in love with this phone and want to buy it. Please post your opinion here

Click to collapse



In my opinion the v10 is the most under rated phone on the market so far...I ownd one for 2 months and I miss the hell out of it....because of one time not locking my car door I no longer have it..awesome phone and huge screen is great for those of us that are into that sort of thing

Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 2, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> ??????I'm on my 3ed g4 and never had a bootloop problem....for that matter never had any problem that wasn't directly my fault
> 
> Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes thats exactly me! But is there any way to unlock the Bootloader of the European(H 960 A) Model?


----------



## trinilu27 (May 2, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yes thats exactly me! But is there any way to unlock the Bootloader of the European(H 960 A) Model?

Click to collapse



Good question...I don't know the answer to that but I'm shore if you Google it or ask in the question and answer section ull get the anwser....good luck

Sent from my Trinidys_VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikudo154 (May 4, 2016)

Xperia Z5? Is it good? Anyone have tested before?


----------



## Soufiansky (May 4, 2016)

Rikudo154 said:


> Xperia Z5? Is it good? Anyone have tested before?

Click to collapse



You can get better for that price.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 4, 2016)

Rikudo154 said:


> Xperia Z5? Is it good? Anyone have tested before?

Click to collapse



Depends - what are you looking for in a phone? While the Z5 is a great device, it's pretty expensive, and you may not need to spend that much for what you need/want. As for how it is, I've demo'd it in store, and it feels pretty good in hand. UI is smooth and snappy, like all flagships these days. Display is nice, though not astounding - I couldn't check any videos though, so not the best measurement here. Couldn't check anything more than that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 4, 2016)

If you're interested in the Z5, you might want to wait for their new line of Xperias to come out, especially the "X Performance".  Either get the newer phone, or wait to see of the price of the Z5 drops.


----------



## christopher2007 (May 5, 2016)

hi,

currently I have ho overview what new devices are out there on the market. So I hope it is no problem for you, if I also ask for a little help for finding a new device.
My last device was/is the huawei honor 5x. But it has some downs (too large, less storage, ...).
Maybe there is somethins on the market with spezifications I need:

necessary:

Fingerprint
dual sim
solid camera (maybe like from the m9 or a little better, maybe more wide)
bluetooth
good support in the community (custom roms, ...)

optional (would be very nice, but not 100% necessary):

NFC (that would be so nice)
xposed support (that would be so nice)
around 5'' display (for me 5.5'' is a little too big, 5.0'' would be great, less then 4.7'' could be too small. but the screen size is something I can live with. if it has 5.5'' and the rest is brilliant, it would be also ok  )
Infrared (only something to play with, absolutely optional)

I really hope I can post such a question here and not creating a new thread.

greetings,
Christopher


----------



## aspot72 (May 5, 2016)

christopher2007 said:


> hi,
> 
> currently I have ho overview what new devices are out there on the market. So I hope it is no problem for you, if I also ask for a little help for finding a new device.
> My last device was/is the huawei honor 5x. But it has some downs (too large, less storage, ...).
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using htc a9 and it's great device. No heating issue, snappy and great battery life. Thanks to MM now it has 80GB (sd as "built in"). Also using another phone, Huawei GX8 and it fares very good so far. 

Sent from my HTC One A9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 3di (May 5, 2016)

Hi Guys, 

comming from LG G3 i have the option to get a Note 4, for about 375€.

On the other Hand I am thinking about if I shall wait for the OPO 3. 

What do you think? 

Regards 3di 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (May 5, 2016)

3di said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> comming from LG G3 i have the option to get a Note 4, for about 375€.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably better to wait for the OP3. Note 4 is not much of an upgrade from a G3 - the only major things it has over the G3 are the fingerprint sensor and the stylus. OP3 will have fingerprint, so the only reason to consider the Note is if you want the stylus.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (May 5, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Probably better to wait for the OP3. Note 4 is not much of an upgrade from a G3 - the only major things it has over the G3 are the fingerprint sensor and the stylus. OP3 will have fingerprint, so the only reason to consider the Note is if you want the stylus.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would take the Note 4 over the OP3 even if its out...

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## banjara (May 5, 2016)

It is a little offtopic here, but still wanted to get ideas from the brethren.
I am very interested in flip phones and looking at the dearth of sensible android flip phones (or in budget), I realized that all i need a smartphone is for internet, maps and whatsapp. Rest all i can sacrifice. I have been drooling over "Casio GzOne Ravine 2" for past few days. I wil have to sacrifice whatsapp here but I wil be able to live with that. 
I am based in India, and I am ok with getting this device from US. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PHGSCO/...2f0d6f5079de_S

What do you guys have to say about this?


----------



## SirVer (May 5, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I would take the Note 4 over the OP3 even if its out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Really? Why? Sure, if you want the stylus, but otherwise... ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




banjara said:


> It is a little offtopic here, but still wanted to get ideas from the brethren.
> I am very interested in flip phones and looking at the dearth of sensible android flip phones (or in budget), I realized that all i need a smartphone is for internet, maps and whatsapp. Rest all i can sacrifice. I have been drooling over "Casio GzOne Ravine 2" for past few days. I wil have to sacrifice whatsapp here but I wil be able to live with that.
> I am based in India, and I am ok with getting this device from US.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008PHGSCO/...2f0d6f5079de_S
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you sure you'd only have to sacrifice WhatsApp? It doesn't even have WiFi, and judging by its age, it doesn't seem like it'd be very good at browsing either. And if you're importing it, you should make sure to check the custom fee on the last checkout page before you do - it often comes to double or more than the price of the actual item for electronics.
Also... That is a really good looking phone. I mean, DAMN. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3di (May 5, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I would take the Note 4 over the OP3 even if its out...

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my LG-D855 using XDA Labs


----------



## Soufiansky (May 5, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Really? Why? Sure, if you want the stylus, but otherwise... ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First for the availability , i can get the Note 4 everywhere while it's so damn hard to get a Oneplus device , second is the service center as you know if you have an issue with your chinese phone it will take forever to get a remplacement.  Third , some people may disagree with me and think i'm a fanboy but honestly i would definitely take an old samsung flagship over a new chinese flagship. I know , oneplus is a great a company and the OPO was an awesome device but still , i would not trust them "yet".

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 3di (May 5, 2016)

Don't you trust them in quality, data security or Radiation - Health topics? 


Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 100lowlead (May 5, 2016)

The Next Nexus will be my next phone hands down. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (May 6, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> First for the availability , i can get the Note 4 everywhere while it's so damn hard to get a Oneplus device , second is the service center as you know if you have an issue with your chinese phone it will take forever to get a remplacement. Third , some people may disagree with me and think i'm a fanboy but honestly i would definitely take an old samsung flagship over a new chinese flagship. I know , oneplus is a great a company and the OPO was an awesome device but still , i would not trust them "yet".

Click to collapse



Fair enough, I can see where you're coming from - service and warranty would indeed be difficult for a Chinese device, depending on where you live. It wouldn't be as much of a problem for me, since there's a service center in my city.


----------



## banjara (May 6, 2016)

SirVer said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Are you sure you'd only have to sacrifice WhatsApp? It doesn't even have WiFi, and judging by its age, it doesn't seem like it'd be very good at browsing either. And if you're importing it, you should make sure to check the custom fee on the last checkout page before you do - it often comes to double or more than the price of the actual item for electronics.
> Also... That is a really good looking phone. I mean, DAMN.
> ...

Click to collapse



My usage for browsing strictly limits to the cases where if i need to search something urgently, i should be able to do it on the go. Thats it. For regular browsing, my tab and lappy are enough. And another thing is maps only at the time I need it, not regularly. So the only sacrifice i can see from my POV is whatsapp. 
And i can live with that sacrifice. Afterall, look at that phone man!  Its a headturner   (i just hope its not a head burner)

its a verizon locked phone and i will need to get it unlocked from verizon customer care/outlet to use it outside US. Once unlocked, I can put any GSM sim (in india) to use it. I just wanted to know how feasible my plan is and is my xda brethren experienced in such matters?


----------



## SirVer (May 6, 2016)

banjara said:


> I just wanted to know how feasible my plan is and is my xda brethren experienced in such matters?

Click to collapse



Apart from the customs duty thing I mentioned, make sure it really is unlocked before shipping it - one of my relatives recently bought an AT&T Galaxy S5 to use in India, and though the AT&T guys assured her it was unlocked and could be used here, when we put a SIM in it, it asked for a network unlock code anyway. ?


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (May 6, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> First for the availability , i can get the Note 4 everywhere while it's so damn hard to get a Oneplus device , second is the service center as you know if you have an issue with your chinese phone it will take forever to get a remplacement.  Third , some people may disagree with me and think i'm a fanboy but honestly i would definitely take an old samsung flagship over a new chinese flagship. I know , oneplus is a great a company and the OPO was an awesome device but still , i would not trust them "yet".
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here I would take the note 4 in preference also. I definitely agree generally Chinese phones take ages to get serviced. I know a case someone had an OPPO needed fix camera..took 3 months.


----------



## mepyari25 (May 6, 2016)

I either get a Moto X 4 or Oneplus 3


----------



## mdki1996 (May 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I need a new smartphone for max 230$ and in particular the 2 alternatives i prefer are: Mi4 3gb no LTE $160 (where I live my operator uses mainly 800mhz) and Redmi Note 3 Pro 3gb $216. I don´t like phablet but i also know that Redmi hardware is better... Is the price differce between this 2 smartphones justified according to your opinion?


----------



## SirVer (May 6, 2016)

mdki1996 said:


> Hi guys, I need a new smartphone for max 230$ and in particular the 2 alternatives i prefer are: Mi4 3gb no LTE $160 (where I live my operator uses mainly 800mhz) and Redmi Note 3 Pro 3gb $216. I don´t like phablet but i also know that Redmi hardware is better... Is the price differce between this 2 smartphones justified according to your opinion?

Click to collapse



Depends on what your usage is like. Redmi obviously has better performance, but is missing stuff like NFC and a good camera, both of which the Mi4 has, IIRC. I'd personally choose the Redmi, because of the SD card slot, and the fingerprint sensor.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxmaster (May 6, 2016)

So I have opportunity to change my phone LG F60 D390N to something different.
My options are:
LG K10 K420N
LG Spirit H440N 
Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime G531F

All I care about is battery life. From this terrible choice K10 looks the best but don't know if it can be rooted as it is new phone and is not too popular.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 6, 2016)

Oxmaster said:


> So I have opportunity to change my phone LG F60 D390N to something different.
> My options are:
> LG K10 K420N
> LG Spirit H440N
> ...

Click to collapse



I think your budget is something between 170-190$ right ? If so in my opinion it's better to buy a second hand old flagship than those phones. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Oxmaster (May 6, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I think your budget is something between 170-190$ right ? If so in my opinion it's better to buy a second hand old flagship than those phones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm in EU and these are carrier specific phones that are only worth mentioning, I don't need to take any of these. It's about 150€, 180$


----------



## Soufiansky (May 6, 2016)

Oxmaster said:


> I'm in EU and these are carrier specific phones that are only worth mentioning, I don't need to take any of these. It's about 150€, 180$

Click to collapse



So you can take different phones right ? If so you can have with 150€ :
-LG G2
-LG G3 ( 2gb of RAM variant )
-Note 3
-Galaxy S4
Of course second hand phones , but they are all way better than the phones you mentionned before ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 7, 2016)

Oxmaster said:


> So I have opportunity to change my phone LG F60 D390N to something different.
> My options are:
> LG K10 K420N
> LG Spirit H440N
> ...

Click to collapse



Since all of these have pretty low battery capacities, it may not matter which one you choose; you might be better off buying whichever one you like best, and getting an extended battery for it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprkat85 (May 8, 2016)

Ok I'm looking to jump soon was wanting to go back to HTC the 10 looks nice.  Then I looked at the lg g5 which has some pretty cool features.  I'm not a huge Samsung fan anymore and have been using the nexus 6 for a while.  I like this phone a lot and don't want to get rid of it...but I want a phone with SD card support (the only thing I hate about this phone!) I'm gonna lose wireless charging if I go to lg or HTC since both devices do not support it.


----------



## SirVer (May 8, 2016)

sprkat85 said:


> Ok I'm looking to jump soon was wanting to go back to HTC the 10 looks nice.  Then I looked at the lg g5 which has some pretty cool features.  I'm not a huge Samsung fan anymore and have been using the nexus 6 for a while.  I like this phone a lot and don't want to get rid of it...but I want a phone with SD card support (the only thing I hate about this phone!) I'm gonna lose wireless charging if I go to lg or HTC since both devices do not support it.

Click to collapse



Huh. Now that I think about it, the only mainstream manufacturer that has wireless charging on their new flagship is Samsung. I don't know when Moto will be releasing theirs, but maybe you can wait for that, or even for the OnePlus Three. Between the G5 and 10 though, you're probably better off with the 10; the modularity is cool, but the phone does have build issues. The G5 is a flop, which was to be expected, but as a result, the G6 will probably be worth getting excited about, as they'll probably have fixed many of the things wrong with this one.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalakar (May 8, 2016)

*Lg g3 (d855) or moto x style (pure)*

I am currently using moto g (1st gen). have used Oneplus one as well, currently looking to purchase a phone, my choices are LG g3 (d855) or Moto X Style (pure).

I use phone to play games sometime (not very much), reading books (pdf mostly) and online search and downloads. And also doing researches with the roms and kernels (of course by installing them in the phone). I am looking for a phone that is smooth in performance with good battery life.

I will be grateful if you experts and give me some guidance with the above mentioned phones, if you people have any other phone in mind please share. Thank you.


----------



## sprkat85 (May 8, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Huh. Now that I think about it, the only mainstream manufacturer that has wireless charging on their new flagship is Samsung. I don't know when Moto will be releasing theirs, but maybe you can wait for that, or even for the OnePlus Three. Between the G5 and 10 though, you're probably better off with the 10; the modularity is cool, but the phone does have build issues. The G5 is a flop, which was to be expected, but as a result, the G6 will probably be worth getting excited about, as they'll probably have fixed many of the things wrong with this one.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bro thanks for the insight, what's are the opinions so far of the new mic USB type c?  Are people having any issues?  Does it start to wiggle like the old micro USB on our older phones? My charge port has tons of wiggle room which bugs the living crap out of me!  If I'm jealous of my wives iPhone its honestly the charge port and that's it.


----------



## SirVer (May 8, 2016)

sprkat85 said:


> Bro thanks for the insight, what's are the opinions so far of the new mic USB type c?  Are people having any issues?  Does it start to wiggle like the old micro USB on our older phones? My charge port has tons of wiggle room which bugs the living crap out of me!  If I'm jealous of my wives iPhone its honestly the charge port and that's it.

Click to collapse



I haven't used any USB C devices as a daily driver, so I wouldn't know. Besides, I think it would vary with each device, depending on how well built it is. Even with normal micro USB, some devices never get wiggle on their ports, because their well made.
I can say that I have a couple of friends using OnePlus Twos, and don't have any trouble with the port, apart from the fact that they have to carry their own cable everywhere.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 PM ----------




smalakar said:


> I am currently using moto g (1st gen). have used Oneplus one as well, currently looking to purchase a phone, my choices are LG g3 (d855) or Moto X Style (pure).
> 
> I use phone to play games sometime (not very much), reading books (pdf mostly) and online search and downloads. And also doing researches with the roms and kernels (of course by installing them in the phone). I am looking for a phone that is smooth in performance with good battery life.
> 
> I will be grateful if you experts and give me some guidance with the above mentioned phones, if you people have any other phone in mind please share. Thank you.

Click to collapse



I don't know if development for the Moto X Style is better than the G3, but Moto devices usually have good dev support. The G3 does too, but the Moto X is better in specs in almost every way - I would have got that over the G3 if it had been in my budget. I can tell you that the G3 is very nice though - it runs very well for me, starts lagging only when I have 20 Chrome tabs open. Nothing else slows it down. This is on a custom ROM, by the way - the stock firmware will start lagging after a few months, at least it did for me.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalakar (May 8, 2016)

So the LG g3 started lagging on its shipped Rom after few months? moto x style has 1.8 ghz hexa core is that something that can beat  2.5 ghz quad core in performance? and also how is the battery life of g3?

[/COLOR]
I don't know if development for the Moto X Style is better than the G3, but Moto devices usually have good dev support. The G3 does too, but the Moto X is better in specs in almost every way - I would have got that over the G3 if it had been in my budget. I can tell you that the G3 is very nice though - it runs very well for me, starts lagging only when I have 20 Chrome tabs open. Nothing else slows it down. This is on a custom ROM, by the way - the stock firmware will start lagging after a few months, at least it did for me.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SirVer (May 8, 2016)

smalakar said:


> So the LG g3 started lagging on its shipped Rom after few months? moto x style has 1.8 ghz hexa core is that something that can beat  2.5 ghz quad core in performance? and also how is the battery life of g3?

Click to collapse



Well, it depends on your usage. I had installed 100-200 apps and filled up my storage a lot so that was probably why - I don't know if it would lag under lighter usage. Still, on a custom ROM with the same usage, it's way better - even better than stock would be if it didn't have much installed. The LG skin is the worst one there is, now that Samsung has at least fixed the performance issues with Touchwiz (they both still look ugly, IMO).
Pretty sure SD808 beats the SD801, though I've heard that the GPU isn't good - I don't know if it'd be better than the one in the 801, though. In any case, clock speeds and number of cores are not always a good indication of performance - the SD820 has 4 2.2 GHz cores, but still blows everything else out of the water.
Battery life depends on usage as well. With heavy use, I can drain it in 4 hours or so, but in general, it gets me through almost a full day, with about 5-6 hours of SoT spread out through it (on MM). I don't remember what stock battery life was like (LP, haven't used stock MM), but I do remember thinking that the custom ROM is better, because of the improved standby time due to Doze.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## smalakar (May 8, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, it depends on your usage. I had installed 100-200 apps and filled up my storage a lot so that was probably why - I don't know if it would lag under lighter usage. Still, on a custom ROM with the same usage, it's way better - even better than stock would be if it didn't have much installed. The LG skin is the worst one there is, now that Samsung has at least fixed the performance issues with Touchwiz (they both still look ugly, IMO).
> Pretty sure SD808 beats the SD801, though I've heard that the GPU isn't good - I don't know if it'd be better than the one in the 801, though. In any case, clock speeds and number of cores are not always a good indication of performance - the SD820 has 4 2.2 GHz cores, but still blows everything else out of the water.
> Battery life depends on usage as well. With heavy use, I can drain it in 4 hours or so, but in general, it gets me through almost a full day, with about 5-6 hours of SoT spread out through it (on MM). I don't remember what stock battery life was like (LP, haven't used stock MM), but I do remember thinking that the custom ROM is better, because of the improved standby time due to Doze.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you for all your inputs, It helped me a lot, so what do you suggest moto x pure (5.7 display, 1.8ghz 808 hexa core, 3000mh sealed) or lg g3 d855


----------



## Soufiansky (May 8, 2016)

smalakar said:


> Thank you for all your inputs, It helped me a lot, so what do you suggest moto x pure (5.7 display, 1.8ghz 808 hexa core, 3000mh sealed) or lg g3 d855

Click to collapse



The Moto X pure has better specs , but i would to for the LG. I saw a lot of people complaining about their Motorola phones.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smalakar (May 8, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The Moto X pure has better specs , but i would to for the LG. I saw a lot of people complaining about their Motorola phones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Okay..thank you


----------



## aspot72 (May 8, 2016)

3di said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> comming from LG G3 i have the option to get a Note 4, for about 375€.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 4 without any hesitation 

Sent from my HTC One A9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## smalakar (May 8, 2016)

Thank you all for all the inputs.. so My general question to all of you, should I go for moto x style (display 5.7, battery 3000mah sealed, 3gig ram, 32 gb storage 1.8 hexacore 808) or lg g3 d855 (5.5 display, 2.5 ghz quad core 801, 3000mah removable, 3 gig ram) ?


----------



## SirVer (May 8, 2016)

smalakar said:


> Thank you all for all the inputs.. so My general question to all of you, should I go for moto x style (display 5.7, battery 3000mah sealed, 3gig ram, 32 gb storage 1.8 hexacore 808) or lg g3 d855 (5.5 display, 2.5 ghz quad core 801, 3000mah removable, 3 gig ram) ?

Click to collapse



If they cost the same, I would go for the Moto - deciding factor would be the stereo speakers. If the G3 was significantly cheaper, then I'd get that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperSalvo (May 9, 2016)

Hello to all!

I would like some advise from some all of you expert xda member.

I'm rocking my Nexus 5 in Europe since April 2014 and i love it. I bought because of the huge developer scene it and the lot of different roms and kernels.
I would like to stay with it a little longer but the power button issue had made me worried more than i thought of. At some time my power button won't work at all.
I have a turn around if the phone is still on (shut off display with double tap on status bar, turn on display with volume rocker) but if it will happen that my nexus
will shut down for some what ever reason, i will be screwed and can not turn on my beloved phone.

The phone that i at the moment like the most is the Nexus 6P, but here in Europe it will cost me around 500-600€. And thats a lot for me! The Nexus 5X is
in my opinion ugly as s***. What alternative do i have? I need a lot roms and kernels to flash, because i'm addicted XD. I would like to return to an amoled display
like my Galaxy Nexus had. And most important i would like to spent at max 350 €.

What can you suggest me? Thx in advice!


----------



## ev.georgieva (May 9, 2016)

*Nexus 5*

this is my favorite phone


----------



## SirVer (May 9, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I would like some advise from some all of you expert xda member.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only phone with a good dev scene and an AMOLED in your budget is the Nexus 6 (AFAIK). Next best options would be the OnePlus One or Two. However, while these are the best devices for development, there are plenty of other devices with good dev support, so it depends on what you're looking for in a phone - what features are most important, what's the order of priority, etc. Tell us these things and we can make more recommendations. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I would like some advise from some all of you expert xda member.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the older Nexus 6. It'll be a long time before it'll be obsolete, has a huge beautiful display, and everything the 6P has except the fingerprint scanner and the price tag.


----------



## SuperSalvo (May 9, 2016)

Thx for your advices!

I don't need much. I don't need a worldclass camera neither much storage or fancy stuff. I would like to have a google stock near expirience and good developer support. Also i never had an phone bigger
then 5" inch. Once i had the nexus 6 you two mentioned in my hand and it felt a little to big and heavy but i can see the advantges in a bigger display as well. Also i can't get the old nexus 6 that cheap hear in europe (Germany). It cost almost 450 €. With little saving and a bit of hope that my phone will survive a little longer i would directly get the 6P from huawei. How are the displays from the oneplus devices compared to the amoleds? Also how is the OnePlus X compared to my nexus 5? It looks really beautiful but i think it won't be much of an step forward, am i right?


----------



## shiva143reddy (May 9, 2016)

Guys I want to buy a phone a phone in these which is the best

S4 mini us cellular or lg g3 beat


----------



## Soufiansky (May 9, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Thx for your advices!
> 
> I don't need much. I don't need a worldclass camera neither much storage or fancy stuff. I would like to have a google stock near expirience and good developer support. Also i never had an phone bigger
> then 5" inch. Once i had the nexus 6 you two mentioned in my hand and it felt a little to big and heavy but i can see the advantges in a bigger display as well. Also i can't get the old nexus 6 that cheap hear in europe (Germany). It cost almost 450 €. With little saving and a bit of hope that my phone will survive a little longer i would directly get the 6P from huawei. How are the displays from the oneplus devices compared to the amoleds? Also how is the OnePlus X compared to my nexus 5? It looks really beautiful but i think it won't be much of an step forward, am i right?

Click to collapse



The OPX is a great phone too , pretty cheap with large ROM developement.
Except the Nexus 6 , for 350€ you can get a OPO , LG G3 , LG G4 , Galaxy A5 2016 ( If you want developement forget it ) , and that's it.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 9, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Thx for your advices!
> 
> I don't need much. I don't need a worldclass camera neither much storage or fancy stuff. I would like to have a google stock near expirience and good developer support. Also i never had an phone bigger
> then 5" inch. Once i had the nexus 6 you two mentioned in my hand and it felt a little to big and heavy but i can see the advantges in a bigger display as well. Also i can't get the old nexus 6 that cheap hear in europe (Germany). It cost almost 450 €. With little saving and a bit of hope that my phone will survive a little longer i would directly get the 6P from huawei. How are the displays from the oneplus devices compared to the amoleds? Also how is the OnePlus X compared to my nexus 5? It looks really beautiful but i think it won't be much of an step forward, am i right?

Click to collapse



The Nexus 6 is difficult to handle at first, but many people day they get used to it, while just as many say they never got used to it. Depends on you, I guess.
OPX has an extra gig of RAM, and trust me, you feel the difference. However, the processor is not that much of an improvement. Besides, if you're the type of person who keeps a phone for a long time, the OPX might not be for you - I've heard it's really fragile. The AMOLED display is quite nice for the price, but cannot compete against even older flagships. Except for the black levels, I find the LG G3 display to be far better than the OPX's - it has the problem that many AMOLEDs have of over saturation, at least for me.
The OPO and OPT have good displays, but nothing spectacular. If you just want a good dev device, then I'll add the G3 to the list, but if you like the contrast of AMOLED, you may want to stay away from it, because its black levels are terrible. It's superior to the OPO in almost every other way, though. And don't worry about handling - screen to body is good enough that you'll get used to it very quickly. G4 is also a candidate, but I don't know how good development is for it.
If you can save for a while and get the 6P, that would probably be the best option.

P.S. About the faulty button: if it ever does turn off, couldn't you just plug it in while holding down a volume key so it goes into fastboot? You could reboot from there, right? Also, when I was on my last device, I noticed that there was some kernels/ROMs that couldn't charge while off - they would turn on automatically. It was a bug, but maybe you can try and get one of those on purpose? Just a thought; it might help you keep using it a little while longer.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Thx for your advices!
> 
> I don't need much. I don't need a worldclass camera neither much storage or fancy stuff. I would like to have a google stock near expirience and good developer support. Also i never had an phone bigger
> then 5" inch. Once i had the nexus 6 you two mentioned in my hand and it felt a little to big and heavy but i can see the advantges in a bigger display as well. Also i can't get the old nexus 6 that cheap hear in europe (Germany). It cost almost 450 €. With little saving and a bit of hope that my phone will survive a little longer i would directly get the 6P from huawei. How are the displays from the oneplus devices compared to the amoleds? Also how is the OnePlus X compared to my nexus 5? It looks really beautiful but i think it won't be much of an step forward, am i right?

Click to collapse



Yeah, the Nexus 6 certainly isn't for everybody. I love it (hell, I wish it was bigger), but to me it's a portable computer rather than a "phone".

I have a OnePlus One, and apart from that one frigging pixel that likes to get stuck blue (only visible in black or dark greys), I never had any complaints about the screen. Until I got my Nexus 6 anyway. The display is just so gorgeous and enthralling. That's AMOLED for ya. The OnePlus One and Two screens are very good for LCDs. Very neutral and accurate in color and get plenty bright. But they don't compare to in vibrancy and depth to AMOLED.

The OnePlus X could be seen as an incremental upgrade to the Nexus 5. More RAM - 3gb vs 2gb, the microSD slot I'm sure you'd appreciate. The processor is an SD 801 vs 800, but for some reason it's only clocked at 2.3GHz rather than 2.5GHz on other devices (while the 800 is 2.26GHz), but the right kernel can change that (if necessary - it probably isn't). Better camera (I assume, the Nexus 5 camera kinda sucks), bigger battery, more premium construction. But it's not a huge upgrade of the Nexus 5.  So you're right in that regard. It'll still do anything and everything you'd expect it to, and will continue to do so for at least a couple years. The difference, other than improved hardware, is the better construction. The Nexus 5 is notoriously poorly built, with your power button issues being the most prevalent. The OnePlus X also has an AMOLED screen. That might seal the deal for you.



ETA: The LG Nexus devices are actually pretty easy to repair. I haven't worked on a Nexus 5, but I've taken apart my Nexus 4 and put it together a bunch of times. For a few bucks or Euros or whatever on eBay you can find replacement parts. Look on ifixit.com for a teardown/repair guide. It's a single piece (hell, they sell them in bulk), and only requires screwdrivers and tools that you can easily obtain. You could very easily extend the life of your Nexus 5 by a couple years with some patience, the right tools, and very little money. Buy a new battery while you're at it and swap out the old one. Buy one with the proper drivers and tools, replace your battery (new life!), swap out the screwed-up power button, and you've basically got a brand new phone.


----------



## SirVer (May 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> ETA: The LG...

Click to collapse



ETA? Autocorrect, I'm guessing? I'm trying to figure out what you meant, but I'm drawing a blank. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (May 9, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ETA? Autocorrect, I'm guessing? I'm trying to figure out what you meant, but I'm drawing a blank. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Everyone To pay Attention maybe ???

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (May 9, 2016)

I replaced the power button and battery on my old nexus 5. Very easy.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SuperSalvo (May 9, 2016)

Guys! I must say it... You're amazing with your responds! Really greatful for the support 

I opened a few times my nexus 5 to change the battery and one time i have also changed my antennas. It's one of the thinks i liked about this phone. It's easy to fix some things. But the freakin power button is so tiny and soldered to the mainboard. No way i could change it . I really wished. The thing with press the volume down while connect to the charger is a great idea , but i'm afraid to test it right know. I could be force to waste some money for a new phone right away if it doesn't work XD. But i will keep in mind. Altough the good suggestions i think none of these phones will please me like my nexus 5 at the moment. Only the 6P but i don't can afford it at the moment. I will try to let my nexus 5 alive until i have the oportunity to get the 6P or maybe the next nexus or OnePlusThree if good.

Thank you very much to all again. Maybe i will be back in some days weeks or month ;P.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 9, 2016)

I typod on my reply. I replaced the power button on my nexus 4. It was not soldered on.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (May 9, 2016)

SirVer said:


> ETA? Autocorrect, I'm guessing? I'm trying to figure out what you meant, but I'm drawing a blank.

Click to collapse



Edited to Add



SuperSalvo said:


> But the freakin power button is so tiny and soldered to the mainboard. No way i could change it .

Click to collapse



That's disappointing.

There should be kernels for the Nexus 5 that give you double-tap to wake (if not other other touchwake methodes as well).


----------



## SirVer (May 10, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Edited to Add
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, I see.

I don't think his issue is wake up (he's already solved that with volume button wake), but turning it back on if it turns off.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (May 10, 2016)

Keep the battery topped up always. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## myawan (May 10, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> Guys! I must say it... You're amazing with your responds! Really greatful for the support
> 
> I opened a few times my nexus 5 to change the battery and one time i have also changed my antennas. It's one of the thinks i liked about this phone. It's easy to fix some things. But the freakin power button is so tiny and soldered to the mainboard. No way i could change it . I really wished. The thing with press the volume down while connect to the charger is a great idea , but i'm afraid to test it right know. I could be force to waste some money for a new phone right away if it doesn't work XD. But i will keep in mind. Altough the good suggestions i think none of these phones will please me like my nexus 5 at the moment. Only the 6P but i don't can afford it at the moment. I will try to let my nexus 5 alive until i have the oportunity to get the 6P or maybe the next nexus or OnePlusThree if good.
> 
> Thank you very much to all again. Maybe i will be back in some days weeks or month ;P.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5x is not that ugly BTW. I got one last week and it looks better in real life than in pictures.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## wyattmann (May 10, 2016)

ZTE Blade


----------



## SuperSalvo (May 10, 2016)

myawan said:


> Nexus 5x is not that ugly BTW. I got one last week and it looks better in real life than in pictures.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope i didn't offend you .

It's kinda funny to read your signature after your reply :laugh:.

I think with a good case maybe i can go with the nexus 5x but naked really is not my design. The best looking phone for me is iphone 4. It's just perfect! Simple and beautiful at same time. But that are tastes and everyone has a different. Happy that you like it!:good:


----------



## shiva143reddy (May 10, 2016)

Guys I want to buy a phone a phone in these which is the best

S4 mini us cellular or lg g3 beat


----------



## Soufiansky (May 10, 2016)

SuperSalvo said:


> I hope i didn't offend you .
> 
> It's kinda funny to read your signature after your reply :laugh:.
> 
> I think with a good case maybe i can go with the nexus 5x but naked really is not my design. The best looking phone for me is iphone 4. It's just perfect! Simple and beautiful at same time. But that are tastes and everyone has a different. Happy that you like it!:good:

Click to collapse



Coming from a Nexus 5 , the 5x isnt a big upgrade to be honest..

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 10, 2016)

shiva143reddy said:


> Guys I want to buy a phone a phone in these which is the best
> 
> S4 mini us cellular or lg g3 beat

Click to collapse



The G3 beat is better in everything except amount of RAM - if I were you, I'd get that.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 12, 2016)

kittyflex said:


> Of course iphone SE

Click to collapse


----------



## SirVer (May 12, 2016)

Planterz said:


>

Click to collapse



Whatever the image was, it just gives a 401 Gone error now...

EDIT: I see it now. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MortimerR (May 12, 2016)

Anyone with an HTC 10?

I was at a VZW and was able to check one out. The max brightness wasn't as high compared to my 2 year old moto x and  I read (I can't remember where now) that people were experiencing bad screen lag, almost as bad as Samsung.

Anyone with a 10 have any of these issues?


----------



## 1ondroid (May 13, 2016)

MortimerR said:


> Anyone with an HTC 10?
> 
> I was at a VZW and was able to check one out. The max brightness wasn't as high compared to my 2 year old moto x and  I read (I can't remember where now) that people were experiencing bad screen lag, almost as bad as Samsung.
> 
> Anyone with a 10 have any of these issues?

Click to collapse



apparently mr.JCase says its pretty good.. but personally I would not buy it for the reasons you stated also.


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

MortimerR said:


> Anyone with an HTC 10?
> 
> I was at a VZW and was able to check one out. The max brightness wasn't as high compared to my 2 year old moto x and I read (I can't remember where now) that people were experiencing bad screen lag, almost as bad as Samsung.
> 
> Anyone with a 10 have any of these issues?

Click to collapse



I don't have one, but that's contrary to most of what I've read about it. When buying new devices, you should always keep in mind that some people will get bad units; unless it's a widespread problem, like the G4 bootloop issue, it's unlikely it'll happen to you. And even if it does, a warranty replacement will take care of it, and it's virtually impossible to get a bad one twice in a row, unless - like I said before - it's a widespread issue. There are lots of horror stories on the internet about pretty much every device, but it shouldn't necessarily stop you from getting one, IMO.


----------



## alabin77 (May 13, 2016)

My choice would go to leeco le max 2. Great screen, powerful processor, big ram, high end camera all for $350+. Waiting for the grey color to be out.

Next would be nexus 6p. Uncompromised support and great specs.

For budget consideration the redmi note 3 is good all rounder. Though i hate miui.

Sent from my Lenovo A3000-H using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 13, 2016)

alabin77 said:


> My choice would go to leeco le max 2. Great screen, powerful processor, big ram, high end camera all for $350+. Waiting for the grey color to be out.
> 
> Next would be nexus 6p. Uncompromised support and great specs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For the 350$ i would go for a Nexus 6 or LG G4.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jaris93 (May 13, 2016)

Hey guys, 

looking to purchase a decent phone under $300. 

My main requirements would be good battery life,camera and processor. Anything extra such as NFC and fingerprint would be an added bonus  

I was looking at the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro which seems to be a very good phone for its price, however it seems to lack in the camera department. I am not sure if it is still worth purchasing.
I then found out about the Lenovo Zuk Z1, which seems to have the entire package, but Im not sure if it is worth purchasing the Snapdragon 801 processor at this moment.

Any advice or recommendations of another phone would be highly appreciated


----------



## Soufiansky (May 13, 2016)

jaris93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> looking to purchase a decent phone under $300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In "my opinion" every phone with a Snapdragon 8xx is worth even in 2016 or next year , they still do a great job in both CPU and GPU department. For 300$ as i always suggest you can have the Nexus 6 , LG G4/G3 , Nexus 5X , OneplusOne.
Only the 5x have fingerprint scanner thought.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

jaris93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> looking to purchase a decent phone under $300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the Z1 have a better camera than the Redmi Note 3? Where did you hear that?
Those, and the Nexus 6, have the biggest batteries in their price range, and so the best battery life, but the cameras may not be up to the mark. The G3 has a very good camera (considering its age), but not very good battery life. I don't remember, where I read it, but I heard the Nexus 6's camera was disappointing when it came out; you should wait until one of the N6 owners around here can tell you how it is (@Planterz, I summon thee!).
Looks like your best options would be the ZUK Z1 and Nexus 6. Be warned though, I've heard that Z1 has some issues, like heating and fingerprint sensor reliability - I don't know how valid these are, because an SD801 overheating with a 1080p screen seems odd to me, but it's something to keep in mind. I suggest reading the GSMArena review, if you haven't already.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Does the Z1 have a better camera than the Redmi Note 3? Where did you hear that?
> Those, and the Nexus 6, have the biggest batteries in their price range, and so the best battery life, but the cameras may not be up to the mark. The G3 has a very good camera (considering its age), but not very good battery life. I don't remember, where I read it, but I heard the Nexus 6's camera was disappointing when it came out; you should wait until one of the N6 owners around here can tell you how it is (@Planterz, I summon thee!).
> Looks like your best options would be the ZUK Z1 and Nexus 6. Be warned though, I've heard that Z1 has some issues, like heating and fingerprint sensor reliability - I don't know how valid these are, because an SD801 overheating with a 1080p screen seems odd to me, but it's something to keep in mind. I suggest reading the GSMArena review, if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




The camera on the nexus 6 is fine. One small detail people forget is that 99% of the diff in camera is software and not hardware. Nexus cameras always seem to be below because people just them on the stock camera software which is not really fair as with all nexus devices are just a building block. Someone could easily build camera software that would beat out every device on the market but people are just lazy and dont.

My nexus 6 works great and I can easily get 2 days on the battery. Mind you I am also not one of those that worries about SOT as I have a life and dont spend my whole day with my face buried in a phone. So on average I only use maybe 1 or 2 hours of SOT.


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> The camera on the nexus 6 is fine. One small detail people forget is that 99% of the diff in camera is software and not hardware. Nexus cameras always seem to be below because people just them on the stock camera software which is not really fair as with all nexus devices are just a building block. Someone could easily build camera software that would beat out every device on the market but people are just lazy and dont.
> 
> My nexus 6 works great and I can easily get 2 days on the battery. Mind you I am also not one of those that worries about SOT as I have a life and dont spend my whole day with my face buried in a phone. So on average I only use maybe 1 or 2 hours of SOT.

Click to collapse



I see. I've never used a Nexus 6, so I don't really know, but I'll take your word for it.
As for the battery... Coming from someone who does spend their day buried in a phone, the 3000 mAh battery of the G3 doesn't last more than 4 hours on heavy use. I normally wouldn't expect 3200 mAh to last longer, but seeing as it's an AMOLED, while the G3 has an older and less efficient IPS panel, it very well could.

P.S. No, I don't have a life. I do have an internet connection, which is close enough for me. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I see. I've never used a Nexus 6, so I don't really know, but I'll take your word for it.
> As for the battery... Coming from someone who does spend their day buried in a phone, the 3000 mAh battery of the G3 doesn't last more than 4 hours on heavy use. I normally wouldn't expect 3200 mAh to last longer, but seeing as it's an AMOLED, while the G3 has an older and less efficient IPS panel, it very well could.
> 
> P.S. No, I don't have a life. I do have an internet connection, which is close enough for me. ?
> ...

Click to collapse




Well to be honest when I first got it I stress tested the battery life  and I have been able to kill the battery in less then 3 hours but then I have been able to kill every battery in less then 4 hours on every device.  That was a while ago when I first got the device.


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Well to be honest when I first got it I stress tested the battery life  and I have been able to kill the battery in less then 3 hours but then I have been able to kill every battery in less then 4 hours on every device.  That was a while ago when I first got the device.

Click to collapse



3 hours? Wow. I wonder why batteries never seem to last as much as reviewers say it does. Smh

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> 3 hours? Wow. I wonder why batteries never seem to last as much as reviewers say it does. Smh
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They do but that is under normal use age.  Not really under heavy usage.  You have to think that the people that test the device are normal business people.  So they really don't use 5 hours sot a day.  They use it like a tool mostly.


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> They do but that is under normal use age.  Not really under heavy usage.  You have to think that the people that test the device are normal business people.  So they really don't use 5 hours sot a day.  They use it like a tool mostly.

Click to collapse



You're probably right, but I've never gotten that kind of life even with normal usage, unless I'm connected to WiFi all day, which is rare. Mobile data eats through the battery far faster than reviews would indicate. Ah, whatever, I can live with it. *shrug*

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> You're probably right, but I've never gotten that kind of life even with normal usage, unless I'm connected to WiFi all day, which is rare. Mobile data eats through the battery far faster than reviews would indicate. Ah, whatever, I can live with it. *shrug*
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It shouldn't unless the signal is weak.  I am almost never on wifi and only mobile data but I don't use alot of data at all.  Less then 5gb a month.  I normally use maybe 2 gb a month.


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> It shouldn't unless the signal is weak.  I am almost never on wifi and only mobile data but I don't use alot of data at all.  Less then 5gb a month.  I normally use maybe 2 gb a month.

Click to collapse



Signal usually isn't weak, AFAIK, but I could be wrong. However, every phone I've had gets warm-to-hot on data, and the battery never does well. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Signal usually isn't weak, AFAIK, but I could be wrong. However, every phone I've had gets warm-to-hot on data, and the battery never does well. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That normally means the device is working hard to keep a data signal.  I had the same issue until I shut off lte and only use H+


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> That normally means the device is working hard to keep a data signal.  I had the same issue until I shut off lte and only use H+

Click to collapse



Well, my phone has this thing where it goes to H+ when actively sending or receiving data, but drops back to H once it's done. Not always an issue, but sometimes it's like the threshold isn't triggered, and it doesn't go back to H+,and won't send/receive anything until it does; gets real annoying when I'm trying to call an Uber or something. Long story short, my 4G connection is actually more reliable than my 3G one.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaris93 (May 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Does the Z1 have a better camera than the Redmi Note 3? Where did you hear that?
> Those, and the Nexus 6, have the biggest batteries in their price range, and so the best battery life, but the cameras may not be up to the mark. The G3 has a very good camera (considering its age), but not very good battery life. I don't remember, where I read it, but I heard the Nexus 6's camera was disappointing when it came out; you should wait until one of the N6 owners around here can tell you how it is (@Planterz, I summon thee!).
> Looks like your best options would be the ZUK Z1 and Nexus 6. Be warned though, I've heard that Z1 has some issues, like heating and fingerprint sensor reliability - I don't know how valid these are, because an SD801 overheating with a 1080p screen seems odd to me, but it's something to keep in mind. I suggest reading the GSMArena review, if you haven't already.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feedback. I have read that the redmi uses a Samsung Isocell sensor(not really sure of the model number) but it is not integrated well into miui. 
http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=276045&extra=page=6&page=1&mobile=2
It is mostly software issues with the camera. 

The z1 on the other hand uses a Sony imx214 sensor which from the images I have seen seems to be quite good. 

I am not really aware of the heating issues and fingerprint reliability but I will check it out.  Thanks.  I was also looking at huawei's honor 7,5x and Meizu's 5x.  Any opinions on this would be much appreciated


----------



## SirVer (May 13, 2016)

jaris93 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I have read that the redmi uses a Samsung Isocell sensor(not really sure of the model number) but it is not integrated well into miui.
> http://en.miui.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=276045&extra=page=6&page=1&mobile=2
> It is mostly software issues with the camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Don't know about the Meizu, so not commenting on that. The Honor 7 is a good device, hardware-wise, but leaves a little to be desired on the software, but it may have improved on Marshmallow. One thing that really irritated me about it was the animation lag it had with some operations, like opening the recent apps menu - would happen even when doing nothing else. Also, it does not have much GPU power - you'll probably be able to run games fine, because most users don't seem to have issues, but it might struggle with them. It *should* do fine on 1080p video playback and all other normal stuff, though.
XDA has done rather excellent reviews on both these Honor devices, I suggest reading them:

Honor 7

Honor 5X

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (May 13, 2016)

zelendel said:


> The camera on the nexus 6 is fine. One small detail people forget is that 99% of the diff in camera is software and not hardware. Nexus cameras always seem to be below because people just them on the stock camera software which is not really fair as with all nexus devices are just a building block. Someone could easily build camera software that would beat out every device on the market but people are just lazy and dont.
> 
> My nexus 6 works great and I can easily get 2 days on the battery. Mind you I am also not one of those that worries about SOT as I have a life and dont spend my whole day with my face buried in a phone. So on average I only use maybe 1 or 2 hours of SOT.

Click to collapse



I agree with you concerning the camera but software is not an excuse if you know what i mean. When there is a comparaison between an LG G3 vs Nexus 6 vs Galaxy S5 ( This is just an example ) , we're not gonna say " The LG beat them because of his camera app which help a lot " , we blaim mainly the camera because its the thing that matter.
That's said you are right , take an S5 put CM13 on it and try the camera , you will see a huge difference because stock google camera is far worse than samsung's camera , but thats not an excuse to justify the camera quality of a phone. 
I hope you understood my point.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hynkel (May 14, 2016)

I am currently contemplating about buying the LG G4, but there are three things that are holding me back:
- I got wind of bootloop issues that have plagued many units manufactured before a certain date and I have no way to make sure the model I'm ordering from one Internet seller or another is safe.

- I really, REALLY want the white and gold model (getting a bit sick of black phones, haha) but AFAIK it's a Korea model and therefore not compatible with ~800 mHz LTE bands. Is this color even made available for the international H815/H818 versions?

- The Honor 7 premium has just come out, and this week only is sold for the same price range with one free VR headset. It's basically an Honor 7 with beefed up internal storage and quick charging tech. It looks good enough for my personal usage, though it lacks NFC and [email protected] video recording like my G2 has. From what I've seen around it appears that the LG is superior in many aspects, but the problems I have detailed above kind of put a damper on my enthusiasm, and now here I am, undecided on whether to take the G4 or the Honor 7 Premium.

Any answer will be welcome!


----------



## SirVer (May 14, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I agree with you concerning the camera but software is not an excuse if you know what i mean. When there is a comparaison between an LG G3 vs Nexus 6 vs Galaxy S5 ( This is just an example ) , we're not gonna say " The LG beat them because of his camera app which help a lot " , we blaim mainly the camera because its the thing that matter.
> That's said you are right , take an S5 put CM13 on it and try the camera , you will see a huge difference because stock google camera is far worse than samsung's camera , but thats not an excuse to justify the camera quality of a phone.
> I hope you understood my point.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



He didn't just mean the app, he meant the proprietary camera libraries made by OEMs as well, which makes a huge difference; it's the reason a Samsung device might have the same sensor as an Xperia, but still get better pictures. The sensor matters, yes, but the software is far more important these days; maybe not 99% like he said, but still significant.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:06 AM ----------




Hynkel said:


> I am currently contemplating about buying the LG G4, but there are three things that are holding me back:
> - I got wind of bootloop issues that have plagued many units manufactured before a certain date and I have no way to make sure the model I'm ordering from one Internet seller or another is safe.
> 
> - I really, REALLY want the white and gold model (getting a bit sick of black phones, haha) but AFAIK it's a Korea model and therefore not compatible with ~800 mHz LTE bands. Is this color even made available for the international H815/H818 versions?
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, why does everyone say the Honor 7 doesn't have NFC? Its GSMA spec sheet says it does, but everyone on the internet seems divided on the matter.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (May 14, 2016)

Hi,

My Moyo G 2014 is on it's last legs, gps dying on me while driving, battery almost always empty and I let it drop a bit to often, small chip in the screen. I use the phone for:


Custom launcher (Nova)
Navigation (waze)
Calendar (Business calendar)
Messaging (WhatsApp)
Parking (ParkMobile)
Email (k-9)
Facebook (only posting images)
Taking pictures to put in Facebook (Camera ZoomFX)

Oh, and once in a while, I get a call, say once a month.

Biggest issue I have, next to hardware failure, is that the device gets extremely slow, even after a full wipe and factory reset. Looks like the 1G internal mem is to little at the moment, even for those apps.

Requirements:

cm 13 support
> 1G internal mem
microSD slot

Nice to have:


swappable battery
16 GB mem
Hardware keys

As both devices have the requirements, not all of the nice to haves is met by either device. Who has experience with either device with cm13 as a daily driver? Also, are there LG/Sony counterparts? Budget is 200 euro.


----------



## SirVer (May 14, 2016)

T_I said:


> Hi,
> 
> My Moyo G 2014 is on it's last legs, gps dying on me while driving, battery almost always empty and I let it drop a bit to often, small chip in the screen. I use the phone for:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You... Haven't mentioned the two devices you're referring to. [emoji14]
There are a variety of devices that fit your needs, but seeing as you're in Europe, where pricing doesn't always seem to mirror international rates, I don't feel confident recommending them. You might check out the Wileyfox Swift - has everything you want, except hardware keys. It's been well received by most reviewers, and has both official CM13 and CyanogenOS 13. Its older brother, the Storm, has hardware keys, and a bigger FHD display, but makes the battery non-removable (while keeping it at the same capacity as the Swift), and ups the price tag. Just mentioning it for completeness' sake - it got much more mixed reviews than the Swift.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ideas4ya (May 14, 2016)

Hey group, I have the Huawei P8 Max and I'm not happy with the limited LTE bands or the lack of custom Roms due to the hirin processor.

I'm wanting to buy the Xaiomi Mi Max when it comes out but I've never owned a Xaiomi phone before.

I'm looking for a large phablet, good battery life and ROM development...does the Xaiomi brand have any drawbacks? How do you pronounce Xaiomi anyway?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my HUAWEI P8max using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 14, 2016)

Ideas4ya said:


> Hey group, I have the Huawei P8 Max and I'm not happy with the limited LTE bands or the lack of custom Roms due to the hirin processor.
> 
> I'm wanting to buy the Xaiomi Mi Max when it comes out but I've never owned a Xaiomi phone before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi devices come bootloader locked now, and unlocking them is a PITA, from what I've heard. If you're looking for a phablet, why not the Nexus 6? It's not as large as the Mi Max, but few phones are. Good dev scene, large battery - the Mi Max has the latter, but may not necessarily have the former.

P.S. AFAIK, it's pronounced, "Shaomi".

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ideas4ya (May 14, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Xiaomi devices come bootloader locked now, and unlocking them is a PITA, from what I've heard. If you're looking for a phablet, why not the Nexus 6? It's not as large as the Mi Max, but few phones are. Good dev scene, large battery - the Mi Max has the latter, but may not necessarily have the former.
> 
> P.S. AFAIK, it's pronounced, "Shaomi".
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. At least I know how to say the name now lol. I ditched Samsung devices because of the locked bootloader so as long as it's possible to unlock it I'm OK there. Coming from a 6.8" screen, I simply can't go back to 6" and it's a huuuge decision to downgrade to a 6.44", but its a fair trade-off for custom ROM development.

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm also looking at a LeTV Max (LeCo) phablet as well. Any experience with the LeTV devices?

Sent from my HUAWEI P8max using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## T_I (May 14, 2016)

SirVer said:


> You... Haven't mentioned the two devices you're referring to. [emoji14]
> There are a variety of devices that fit your needs, but seeing as you're in Europe, where pricing doesn't always seem to mirror international rates, I don't feel confident recommending them. You might check out the Wileyfox Swift - has everything you want, except hardware keys. It's been well received by most reviewers, and has both official CM13 and CyanogenOS 13. Its older brother, the Storm, has hardware keys, and a bigger FHD display, but makes the battery non-removable (while keeping it at the same capacity as the Swift), and ups the price tag. Just mentioning it for completeness' sake - it got much more mixed reviews than the Swift.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sorry, my bad, had to copy'n'paste from original post, where the models were in de topic.

I'm trying to figure out if I shoudl stay with Motio G (2015 16G version) or switch to the Samsung J5.

Moto G 2015 16G has 2G system memory, the J5 had 1.5G system memory of the 8 GB in total.

One way I'm tempted to go for the J5 (hardware keys, replaceable battery), on the other hand the Moto G has the 16G memory and as far as I know a more stable cm13. (And I now have a Moto G 2014)


----------



## SirVer (May 14, 2016)

T_I said:


> Sorry, my bad, had to copy'n'paste from original post, where the models were in de topic.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if I shoudl stay with Motio G (2015 16G version) or switch to the Samsung J5.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't see CM13 for the J5 anywhere, and seeing as that's a requirement for you, I'd say the Moto G would automatically be the winner, unless you've found a build I haven't? All I saw was a CM12.1 build.
If it was me, based on hardware alone, I'd pick the Moto G - I could live with 1.5 gigs of RAM, but that 8 gig internal is too much of a bottleneck for me. If you don't install many apps though, I guess it wouldn't matter much to you.
Way I see it, you have 3 options:

1. Moto G, the best pick in my opinion, but is missing both hardware keys and a removable battery.

2. As I mentioned earlier, the Wileyfox Swift, which has better specs than the J5, and has a removable battery, but is also missing hardware keys.

3. The Galaxy J5, which has the least specs, but meets all your hardware requirements.

It really depends on what you prioritize - if it's hardware config, the J5, and if it's software, the other two.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (May 14, 2016)

Ideas4ya said:


> Hey group, I have the Huawei P8 Max and I'm not happy with the limited LTE bands or the lack of custom Roms due to the hirin processor.
> 
> I'm wanting to buy the Xaiomi Mi Max when it comes out but I've never owned a Xaiomi phone before.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate 8 ? It has kirin cpu but believe me it's a beast. Or you can look at the Galaxy A9 pro , Nexus 6.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 14, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Mate 8 ? It has kirin cpu but believe me it's a beast. Or you can look at the Galaxy A9 pro , Nexus 6.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



He's looking for ROM development, which the Mate 8 doesn't offer right now; doesn't look like it ever will, either, unless Huawei get less reserved about sharing sources.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (May 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I don't see CM13 for the J5 anywhere, and seeing as that's a requirement for you, I'd say the Moto G would automatically be the winner, unless you've found a build I haven't? All I saw was a CM12.1 build.
> If it was me, based on hardware alone, I'd pick the Moto G - I could live with 1.5 gigs of RAM, but that 8 gig internal is too much of a bottleneck for me. If you don't install many apps though, I guess it wouldn't matter much to you.
> Way I see it, you have 3 options:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, I was not sure what to do, now I know.

The phone is just for use, not to tinker with (have more then enough to do with the Tab S2 and cm, big challenges there) I found a comparison the moto G 2014 and 2015 and the upgrade isn't that big to run to the shop for it. I expect there will be a 2016 version along the line. I'll hold onto mt 2014 until it dies and then order the newest obtainable. (still have a Huawei G710 laying around somewere, will do during transport of the new phone)

Edit: Now I know why gsmarena reports a 8 and 16 GB J5 and I can only find the 8 GB version in stores in The Netherlands, the 16 GB version is due to arrive this month. I'll be more then happy to drop my cm13 requirement to a cm requirement, as cm 12.1 is available. This will also give back the option to push apps to the sd card without ruining the exchangability of the sd card between devices. (M encrypts it, so no go there  )


----------



## Hynkel (May 15, 2016)

SirVer said:


> OK, why does everyone say the Honor 7 doesn't have NFC? Its GSMA spec sheet says it does, but everyone on the internet seems divided on the matter.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



As far as I know only the chinese 64 GB model has NFC. The Europe model doesn't.


----------



## prince10t (May 16, 2016)

Hey guys, I currently have Xperia Z5 dual which is 5months old, and having a half hearted attempt in switch to Xiaomi Mi5. 

the reasons are [(+) positive and (-) negative]

Xperia Z5
+waterproof
+developer friendly
+sd card
+great camera
+more popular than Xiaomi
+UI is great, almost stock android
-bootloader is locked
-no LB root yet, and maybe never will happen
-if you unlock BL, you lose DRM keys (although there is a restore)
-phone can get REALLY HOT at times
-8 cores are not that really usable
-battery is not that impressive
-the phone is edgy on the sides, it looks good and ok, but hand-feel is not impressive
-slowly charges 0-100% in 2hrs and 20mins, (10-100% = 2hrs)


Xiaomi Mi5 (don't have this phone yet, so I based these on peoples feedback via internet and a friend)
+great outdoor camera
+SD 820 runs cooler than 810(Z5)
+better gpu
+better battery life and SoT
+lightweight
+great hand feel
+quick charges in less than an hour or others reported 1hr and 20mins
+unlocking the BL does not sacrifice some kind of proprietary keys or functions (needs to be confirmed!)
-Xiaomi MIUI is bad, and at the moment, global rom has a lot of issues
-mono speakers
-Xiaomi dev community <- Im not sure if there are a lot compared to Sony
-lock BL


Having said ALL of these, my main concern are 1-heat, 2-Root, 3-battery life and 4-charging speed in that order. Im not sure if there is any significant hope with my Z5 if I unlock BL, root, then apply some mod to tame its SD810 SoC, I'm also not sure if that will be enough.

What are your thoughts guys? I will really appreciate your feedback. TIA.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 16, 2016)

prince10t said:


> Hey guys, I currently have Xperia Z5 dual which is 5months old, and having a half hearted attempt in switch to Xiaomi Mi5.
> 
> the reasons are [(+) positive and (-) negative]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If i was you i would stick with the Z5.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dsillydude (May 16, 2016)

*help which one should I buy?*

hey guys, I want to buy A phone... but I have two choices here, I thought if I come here i'd get some good suggestions.. the two choices are,
1. NEXUS 5X ($249)
2.MOTOROLA 2ND GEN (XT1092) ($150)
The reason I wanna buy them is because I want to have a phone that supports lte band 20 (800 mhz) now im open to all suggestion including other devices but first priority is btn those two mentioned


----------



## SirVer (May 16, 2016)

dsillydude said:


> hey guys, I want to buy A phone... but I have two choices here, I thought if I come here i'd get some good suggestions.. the two choices are,
> 1. NEXUS 5X ($249)
> 2.MOTOROLA 2ND GEN (XT1092) ($150)
> The reason I wanna buy them is because I want to have a phone that supports lte band 20 (800 mhz) now im open to all suggestion including other devices but first priority is btn those two mentioned

Click to collapse



Between those two, I would definitely get the 5X; better processor, better camera, better update schedule, better lifetime - well worth the additional $100.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## MortimerR (May 16, 2016)

jaris93 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> looking to purchase a decent phone under $300.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've heard that the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro is very good for the price. So, if you can pick it up for a worthwhile price, it won't disappoint. It's a popular device though so you should be able to find a lot of camera tests and what not for it


----------



## jaris93 (May 16, 2016)

MortimerR said:


> I've heard that the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 pro is very good for the price. So, if you can pick it up for a worthwhile price, it won't disappoint. It's a popular device though so you should be able to find a lot of camera tests and what not for it

Click to collapse



Thanks. I have gone through many reviews and videos on the RN3 and they all say the phone is one of the best phones to purchase for its price tag, but they also say the camera is a dissapointment. This is kind of a let down for me. The camera and battery life are really important to me at this point in time.

I recently came across this phone called the "Zopo Speed 8". It has just become available and it packs a huge load of specs which are impressive. The system also seems to run an almost pure android. I cant however seem to find many reviews on the device yet.  

Any advice on this phone OR any other devices which I might be interested in will be very helpful


----------



## SirVer (May 16, 2016)

jaris93 said:


> Thanks. I have gone through many reviews and videos on the RN3 and they all say the phone is one of the best phones to purchase for its price tag, but they also say the camera is a dissapointment. This is kind of a let down for me. The camera and battery life are really important to me at this point in time.
> 
> I recently came across this phone called the "Zopo Speed 8". It has just become available and it packs a huge load of specs which are impressive. The system also seems to run an almost pure android. I cant however seem to find many reviews on the device yet.
> 
> Any advice on this phone OR any other devices which I might be interested in will be very helpful

Click to collapse



Pretty sure I saw a review for a Zopo Speed device on the XDA portal some time ago - don't know if it's the one you're talking about, but a Google search should turn up the review.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaris93 (May 16, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Pretty sure I saw a review for a Zopo Speed device on the XDA portal some time ago - don't know if it's the one you're talking about, but a Google search should turn up the review.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yep, they reviewed the Zopo Speed 7 and Speed 7 Plus in December.  I am expecting a review of the Speed 8 soon  

Source: https://twitter.com/tkdsl8655 May 13th Post


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 16, 2016)

S7 / S7 EDGE / HTC 10 / LG G5

Looking for next smartphone, 
Just need one with good battery life :/


----------



## dsillydude (May 16, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Between those two, I would definitely get the 5X; better processor, better camera, better update schedule, better lifetime - well worth the additional $100.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks man im gonna get the 5x though I hate LG.


----------



## SirVer (May 16, 2016)

dsillydude said:


> thanks man im gonna get the 5x though I hate LG.

Click to collapse



If you hate them for their software, you have nothing to worry about with a Nexus. If it's other reasons... *shrug*

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## myawan (May 16, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> S7 / S7 EDGE / HTC 10 / LG G5
> 
> Looking for next smartphone,
> Just need one with good battery life :/

Click to collapse



S7 edge!! it has insane battery backup.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 16, 2016)

myawan said:


> S7 edge!! it has insane battery backup.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I hope so! My lg g3 only lasts 2h SoT


----------



## dsillydude (May 16, 2016)

SirVer said:


> If you hate them for their software, you have nothing to worry about with a Nexus. If it's other reasons... *shrug*
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yeah I just owned the G2 and G3 global versions the g2 randomly started to touch itself had replace the whole degitizer and the G3 (d855) had problem on reading sim card, i've seen lot of people complained about that idk is it just me or what.

anyways I came across last two things here The 5x or Moto x Pure edition...they price isnt by far any different. just wanna be sure here.... which one should I get?


----------



## prince10t (May 16, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> S7 / S7 EDGE / HTC 10 / LG G5
> 
> Looking for next smartphone,
> Just need one with good battery life :/

Click to collapse



Go for S7 or S7 edge. Every benchmark I saw says the same thing in battery department, its awesome. It can give you 5-7 hrs of average SoT.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 17, 2016)

dsillydude said:


> yeah I just owned the G2 and G3 global versions the g2 randomly started to touch itself had replace the whole degitizer and the G3 (d855) had problem on reading sim card, i've seen lot of people complained about that idk is it just me or what.
> 
> anyways I came across last two things here The 5x or Moto x Pure edition...they price isnt by far any different. just wanna be sure here.... which one should I get?

Click to collapse



Get the xt1095 pure edition. I have one and love it. The camera is horrible in low light though. The m8/m9 camera kills it. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

What do you guys think of this device??? Especially for the price new. I'm bored and need a new toy.






"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

dsillydude said:


> yeah I just owned the G2 and G3 global versions the g2 randomly started to touch itself had replace the whole degitizer and the G3 (d855) had problem on reading sim card, i've seen lot of people complained about that idk is it just me or what.
> 
> anyways I came across last two things here The 5x or Moto x Pure edition...they price isnt by far any different. just wanna be sure here.... which one should I get?

Click to collapse



Unless you want the fingerprint sensor, I'd get the Pure, for the microSD and extra GB of RAM.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------




s7freak said:


> What do you guys think of this device??? Especially for the price new. I'm bored and need a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's very good - processor is a little outdated and prone to overheating, but it's got a good dev scene, and it works smoothly enough. It'll be slower than even your OPX, though, and noticeably so, unless Marshmallow custom ROMs have changed that. You might consider getting a Nexus 5 instead if you want to tinker.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Unless you want the fingerprint sensor, I'd get the Pure, for the microSD and extra GB of RAM.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Money...the Sony is cheaper but it has great development.  It's just a tinker phone like my OPX my S7Edge is an absolute beast 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## Planterz (May 17, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Money...the Sony is cheaper but it has great development.  It's just a tinker phone like my OPX my S7Edge is an absolute beast

Click to collapse



The Z is aged, but still a perfectly usable device, and the price is right.  It'd be a good "rainy day" phone (literally, since it's waterproof), and/or for using as a music player.

It's funny reading a review of this phone from 3 years ago and it describes the 5" screen as "gigantic".


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Z is aged, but still a perfectly usable device, and the price is right.  It'd be a good "rainy day" phone (literally, since it's waterproof), and/or for using as a music player.
> 
> It's funny reading a review of this phone from 3 years ago and it describes the 5" screen as "gigantic".

Click to collapse



Yeah, I used to think it was a little large too. Now that I'm used to 5.5, I just think it's little, period. Let's not even talk about my ZR (4.7). ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, I used to think it was a little large too. Now that I'm used to 5.5, I just think it's little, period. Let's not even talk about my ZR (4.7).

Click to collapse



I just bought (but returned) an S4 Mini. A wee bit smaller than my Nexus 6.


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

planterz said:


> i just bought (but returned) an s4 mini. A wee bit smaller than my nexus 6.

Click to collapse



??


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The Z is aged, but still a perfectly usable device, and the price is right.  It'd be a good "rainy day" phone (literally, since it's waterproof), and/or for using as a music player.
> 
> It's funny reading a review of this phone from 3 years ago and it describes the 5" screen as "gigantic".

Click to collapse



Yeah I know it's a bit aged but the price was good and it had excellent development so I pulled the trigger and bought.  It's brand new so what the heck right?
It'll join my OPX and my S7Edge 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## Planterz (May 17, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Yeah I know it's a bit aged but the price was good and it had excellent development so I pulled the trigger and bought.  It's brand new so what the heck right?
> It'll join my OPX and my S7Edge

Click to collapse



Cool. Let me know what you think. I'm kinda tempted myself for the price, except for the fact that I'd have practically no need for it. And you know me, I'm an advocate of specs rather than age; I'd rather buy this or an LG G2 or Galaxy S4 than a Moto G or other "budget" device for the same money (or more). If I needed such a phone.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (May 17, 2016)

@s7freak another one on the family??


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

reyscott said:


> @s7freak another one on the family??

Click to collapse



I'm a phone glutton what can I say.
Right now I'm setting up a Samsung Metro PCS Exhibit LOL already rooted with TWRP

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------




Planterz said:


> Cool. Let me know what you think. I'm kinda tempted myself for the price, except for the fact that I'd have practically no need for it. And you know me, I'm an advocate of specs rather than age; I'd rather buy this or an LG G2 or Galaxy S4 than a Moto G or other "budget" device for the same money (or more). If I needed such a phone.

Click to collapse



It'll be here the 25th so I'll keep you up to date

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## shoey63 (May 17, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Yeah I know it's a bit aged but the price was good and it had excellent development so I pulled the trigger and bought.  It's brand new so what the heck right?
> It'll join my OPX and my S7Edge
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F

Click to collapse



Welcome to the wonderful world of ftf's, elf and sin files, and the notorious FOTAKernel partition. Mine is still going great guns after 3 years on original battery. Flashed the hell out of it but it just keeps going. I also have a Z3 so I use it as a work phone. You're gonna love it.

Sent from my C6603 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

shoey63 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful world of ftf's, elf and sin files, and the notorious FOTAKernel partition. Mine is still going great guns after 3 years on original battery. Flashed the hell out of it but it just keeps going. I also have a Z3 so I use it as a work phone. You're gonna love it.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm looking forward to it

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## Soufiansky (May 17, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> I hope so! My lg g3 only lasts 2h SoT

Click to collapse



S7 edge , you wont be disapointed.

---------- Post added at 11:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




s7freak said:


> What do you guys think of this device??? Especially for the price new. I'm bored and need a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can have better phones for the same price like the LG G2.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------




s7freak said:


> I'm a phone glutton what can I say.
> Right now I'm setting up a Samsung Metro PCS Exhibit LOL already rooted with TWRP
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> ...

Click to collapse



What the hell is this phone i never heard of it LOL ???

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (May 17, 2016)

s7freak said:


> What do you guys think of this device??? Especially for the price new. I'm bored and need a new toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always  wanted a Z device, the look is amazing, great camera etc etc but sony always locks the damn BL up here and it cannot be unlocked.
You have to buy a factory  model and pray the BL is unlockable.

Freak out of curiosity how is the battery life on the s7 as compared to the  S6?

Spoke  to axmeister lately?  Hes scarce these days.

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## s8freak (May 17, 2016)

force70 said:


> I always  wanted a Z device, the look is amazing, great camera etc etc but sony always locks the damn BL up here and it cannot be unlocked.
> You have to buy a factory  model and pray the BL is unlockable.
> 
> Freak out of curiosity how is the battery life on the s7 as compared to the  S6?
> ...

Click to collapse



Haven't talked to him in a couple months he won't answer hangouts or email

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## dsillydude (May 17, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Get the xt1095 pure edition. I have one and love it. The camera is horrible in low light though. The m8/m9 camera kills it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



just got another problen here, the moto x pure doesnt support lte band 20 rite? 
I read somewhere its the other version has it, the US version doesnt... and so far I checked on. amazon it goes for $650 like wtf.. anyone knows where I can buy the version that has band 20 (moto x pure)


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

force70 said:


> I always  wanted a Z device, the look is amazing, great camera etc etc but sony always locks the damn BL up here and it cannot be unlocked.
> You have to buy a factory  model and pray the BL is unlockable.
> 
> Freak out of curiosity how is the battery life on the s7 as compared to the  S6?
> ...

Click to collapse



I doubt Sony makes any devices non-unlockable on purpose - they're usually very community friendly. No one I know has ever had trouble unlocking or rooting an Xperia. Are you talking about carrier specific devices? Because it's probably them that's requesting it.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoey63 (May 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I doubt Sony makes any devices non-unlockable on purpose...

Click to collapse



Correct. Certain carriers get Sony to make the bootloader unlockable. If you get an international version, unlocking is a piece of cake using flashtool.

Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Aniruddha10 (May 17, 2016)

Hey, the new Moto G4 has just been released and I'm wondering if I should get it.
I'm defintely going to wait for reviews anyway but would like some feedback from others.
Have an issue with the size, 5.5 seems to be a lil too big for me. I guess I could get used to it.
I heard the Adreno 405 isn't that great but it should be fine for casual gaming right?
Camera seems to be alright and the battery backup should be good.
What are your thoughts? Any other suggestion.?

Thanks in advance 
@SirVer
What do you think buddy?


----------



## force70 (May 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I doubt Sony makes any devices non-unlockable on purpose - they're usually very community friendly. No one I know has ever had trouble unlocking or rooting an Xperia. Are you talking about carrier specific devices? Because it's probably them that's requesting it.

Click to collapse



Yes carrier specific.

Im told even the  devices bought from sony here are also unlockable only the  international  devices can be unlocked.

Just from what ive read here, no personal  experience.


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

Aniruddha10 said:


> Hey, the new Moto G4 has just been released and I'm wondering if I should get it.
> I'm defintely going to wait for reviews anyway but would like some feedback from others.
> Have an issue with the size, 5.5 seems to be a lil too big for me. I guess I could get used to it.
> I heard the Adreno 405 isn't that great but it should be fine for casual gaming right?
> ...

Click to collapse



Going just by the spec sheet, I have to say I'm not impressed. About the only advantage I can see with this over competitors is that it runs stock Android, and will probably have better development. The G3 had competitors offering more specs too, but it had water resistance, which alone would have made me consider it. The new model appears to have dropped it.
My biggest gripe with it is that they went with the SD 617. Why on earth did they not use something from Qualcomm's 2016 lineup? All of them have better GPUs than the 405. The 405 should handle casual gaming just fine in theory; however, my only reference for it is a friend's Yureka, and it lags (and heats up) on anything too fast-paced (and that's on a 720p 5.5). That may not be a fair comparison, though, since Yu is notorious for being bad with firmware, which could be at fault.
All that said... This is still a decent phone, and you would feel more confident buying from a "proper" brand like Motorola (unless they go Lenovorola on us). I just don't see it as being competitive in it's declared market segment. I see no reason to get it over the Redmi Note 3, except for development.

Ah, well. Maybe the reviews will surprise us.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------




force70 said:


> Yes carrier specific.
> 
> Im told even the  devices bought from sony here are also unlockable only the  international  devices can be unlocked.
> 
> Just from what ive read here, no personal  experience.

Click to collapse



Where's here, may I ask?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimashara (May 17, 2016)

I want to buy a new smartphone. I have a Note 3 and I love viper4android and floating window. What's the best smartphone?


----------



## Aegnor (May 17, 2016)

nimashara said:


> I want to buy a new smartphone. I have a Note 3 and I love viper4android and floating window. What's the best smartphone?

Click to collapse



Honestly, there is not a perfect smartphone, but only one that fits your needs. I have an S5 and an Honor 7 and between them i can't decide which is the best because they work like a charm in every situation...Did we reach the slowly progression? Which functions more are we going to ask these times on the phones? I don't know, but out there there plenty of good phones that have less difference between them nowadays...You may go for the appearence or the speed but you'll gain a good phone anyway, regardless of what you'll lose or you'll gain


----------



## nimashara (May 17, 2016)

Aegnor said:


> Honestly, there is not a perfect smartphone, but only one that fits your needs. I have an S5 and an Honor 7 and between them i can't decide which is the best because they work like a charm in every situation...Did we reach the slowly progression? Which functions more are we going to ask these times on the phones? I don't know, but out there there plenty of good phones that have less difference between them nowadays...You may go for the appearence or the speed but you'll gain a good phone anyway, regardless of what you'll lose or you'll gain

Click to collapse



Yes, it's true. But I want a smartphone with floating windows, full xposed compatibile and with viper4android.  Something like the note 3 but more powerfull and more compatibile with modding


----------



## SirVer (May 17, 2016)

nimashara said:


> I want to buy a new smartphone. I have a Note 3 and I love viper4android and floating window. What's the best smartphone?

Click to collapse



V4A can be used on any rooted device, so any device will work, as long as you can root it. Floating window can be got by custom ROMs as well. So basically, any device with good development would fit you. Since there are many that fit that description, try mentioning some other things you're looking for.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aegnor (May 17, 2016)

I suppose you should abandon samsung then because is becoming hard to modding them (just the s5 still has problems) and the honor 7 is cool but require a lot of patience to install everything (just unlock the bootloader may be hard for someone)...you should go for nexus, i never tried them but i heard enough about them to know that they are the best for modding so you'll probably have all you want, nexus 5x and 6p, or (not well aknowlegde about modding) the LGs like G4/5 (the 5x is made by LG as well), inform yourself about them here on xda


----------



## Planterz (May 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Going just by the spec sheet, I have to say I'm not impressed. About the only advantage I can see with this over competitors is that it runs stock Android, and will probably have better development. The G3 had competitors offering more specs too, but it had water resistance, which alone would have made me consider it. The new model appears to have dropped it.
> My biggest gripe with it is that they went with the SD 617. Why on earth did they not use something from Qualcomm's 2016 lineup? All of them have better GPUs than the 405. The 405 should handle casual gaming just fine in theory; however, my only reference for it is a friend's Yureka, and it lags (and heats up) on anything too fast-paced (and that's on a 720p 5.5). That may not be a fair comparison, though, since Yu is notorious for being bad with firmware, which could be at fault.
> All that said... This is still a decent phone, and you would feel more confident buying from a "proper" brand like Motorola (unless they go Lenovorola on us). I just don't see it as being competitive in it's declared market segment. I see no reason to get it over the Redmi Note 3, except for development.
> 
> Ah, well. Maybe the reviews will surprise us.

Click to collapse



The Moto G line isn't meant to be impressive, it's meant to be affordable, yet not crappy. $225 for a 5.5" 1080p screen, SD617, 3gb RAM, and 32gb storage is a pretty good deal.



> Where's here, may I ask?

Click to collapse



He's from the capital of Canada, Toronto.


----------



## force70 (May 18, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Going just by the spec sheet, I have to say I'm not impressed. About the only advantage I can see with this over competitors is that it runs stock Android, and will probably have better development. The G3 had competitors offering more specs too, but it had water resistance, which alone would have made me consider it. The new model appears to have dropped it.
> My biggest gripe with it is that they went with the SD 617. Why on earth did they not use something from Qualcomm's 2016 lineup? All of them have better GPUs than the 405. The 405 should handle casual gaming just fine in theory; however, my only reference for it is a friend's Yureka, and it lags (and heats up) on anything too fast-paced (and that's on a 720p 5.5). That may not be a fair comparison, though, since Yu is notorious for being bad with firmware, which could be at fault.
> All that said... This is still a decent phone, and you would feel more confident buying from a "proper" brand like Motorola (unless they go Lenovorola on us). I just don't see it as being competitive in it's declared market segment. I see no reason to get it over the Redmi Note 3, except for development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Canada.


----------



## Mastermagnus (May 18, 2016)

*Phone at 400-500 dollars with great camera?*

I am looking for a good Android phone for 400-500 dollars (in USA). I want it to be recently released, with Marshmallow or planned update to Marshmallow, great camera, expandable storage, good battery, and most importantly, it must be rootable. Also, it needs to support 850 and 1900 Mhz bands for 3G and AWS LTE band for the phone to work it my country. So far I am considering a Sony Xperia Z5 compact, is that a good phone?


----------



## prince10t (May 18, 2016)

Mastermagnus said:


> I am looking for a good Android phone for 400-500 dollars (in USA). I want it to be recently released, with Marshmallow or planned update to Marshmallow, great camera, expandable storage, good battery, and most importantly, it must be rootable. Also, it needs to support 850 and 1900 Mhz bands for 3G and AWS LTE band for the phone to work it my country. So far I am considering a Sony Xperia Z5 compact, is that a good phone?

Click to collapse



Ive got a Xperia Z5 Dual (standard model), so I can relate. yeah its a good phone alright. Speedy, UI is very clean and snappy specially with MM. Battery should be better with Z5 compact bcoz lcd display is a little smaller than mine. I can get 4-5 SoT with casual gaming and social apps in MM update. charges around 1.5 hrs using a quick charger as others say. Development and mods are still in its infancy as we know, Z5 is still kinda new. NO LB root yet, and maybe never will happen as a lot of seniors say in the Z5 forums, just unlock BL to gain root.

Only things I dont like is its a bit slippery because of the back glass, youd definitely need a case for it; the phone is kind of edgy on the sides and corners; and because it has a SD810 SoC inside, it tends to be a little warmer than your average phone when doing cpu intensive task like gaming.


----------



## dsillydude (May 18, 2016)

*suggestions here,*

just got another problen here, the moto x pure edition (xt1575) doesnt support lte band 20 rite? 
I read somewhere its the other version (xt1572) has it, the US version doesnt... and so far I checked on amazon the xt1572 goes for $650 like wtf.. anyone knows where I can buy xt1572 version that is atleast cheap..


----------



## Planterz (May 18, 2016)

dsillydude said:


> just got another problen here, the moto x pure edition (xt1575) doesnt support lte band 20 rite?
> I read somewhere its the other version (xt1572) has it, the US version doesnt... and so far I checked on amazon the xt1572 goes for $650 like wtf.. anyone knows where I can buy xt1572 version that is atleast cheap..

Click to collapse



The US version doesn't have band 20 as far as I can tell. The xt1572 version costs so much from Amazon because a seller in the US took the effort/time/money to import it here. Obviously it'd be an even bigger waste to re-import it to wherever you are. If you're in the US (or anywhere in North America), I can't imagine why you'd need band 20 unless you travel a lot. You can find them for cheaper (and more expensive) on eBay, but it's up to you whether you want to go that route or not.


----------



## griz.droidx (May 18, 2016)

*Nexus, Moto, or older device?*

Greetings, 

I'll be in the market for a new phone asap, My sgs3 died a while back.  The screen just stopped responding and after odining back to a stock rom, and bootloader still no dice on the setup screen.  I'm assuming the digitizer is dead, but who knows.  I've taken it apart to check the connection but thats about it.

So I'm back on my old moto dx2 for which support was practically non existent.  Running CM7 there, but I've noticed it gets much better reception in my low signal home area than my sgs3 did with both stock and custom aosp roms. 

What I like and would like to find in a new phone are two things:

1.  Removable storage:  This is a must as I pack a ton of stuff. My Dx2 currently has a 64GB card inside.  And so did my 16Gb SGS3.
2. Removable battery:  This just makes sense.  I don't want to have to dig out a soldering iron to put in a new battery should I need it.
3. Unlocked/unlockable bootloader with decent support in the custom rom area.
4. Good size screen between 5.3-6" and a good size battery for the larger screen real estate.

Not asking much eh?

I'm thinking moto since the dx2 has excellent reception compared to the sgs3.  Thus, the Nexus 6 would make sense except for the fixed storage and non-removable battery.  I'd love a nexus 6 and since I need a CDMA device, I was thrilled when I heard the Nexus 6 would support those bands/Verizon MVNO's.  

I've looked at a lot of moto devices and I like the Samsung Note's but the samsungs are getting harder and harder to do anything with just from looking at the forums.  And if I pickup say a note 3, I'd still be concerned about support for the next generation of roms and what not.  

I don't know much about LG, Sony, or the Chinese companies although I know the Nexus 6p has great reviews.  

Just wondering if anyone has a good starting point for a few devices I could look at to get myself headed in the right direction.  A few years ago this wasn't as hard.  There weren't as many devices.  When I bought the original X the choice was simple.  Moto made good devices, a lot of people were getting them so there'd be a lot of support., the Sgs3 same thing, lots had the older samsungs and loved those, and I noticed before I bought mine (4mths after release) that it was rooted, and there were already AOSP roms to be had.  I spent the entire night rooting, installing recovery, and an aosp rom the evening I bought it.  I literally went to work the next day with zero sleep.  

So, guys, I'm going to peruse the thread, but first and foremost are probably sd card support and signal strength.  Then removable battery.  Battery technology has come a long way, and now that my sgs3 is as old as my original DX, I never noticed any signs of battery deterioration.   I'm guessing a battery should last a decent five years minimum.


----------



## dsillydude (May 18, 2016)

Planterz said:


> The US version doesn't have band 20 as far as I can tell. The xt1572 version costs so much from Amazon because a seller in the US took the effort/time/money to import it here. Obviously it'd be an even bigger waste to re-import it to wherever you are. If you're in the US (or anywhere in North America), I can't imagine why you'd need band 20 unless you travel a lot. You can find them for cheaper (and more expensive) on eBay, but it's up to you whether you want to go that route or not.

Click to collapse



im.not in.the US thats why im asking for band 20 which by far is the only. band supported here


----------



## SirVer (May 18, 2016)

griz.droidx said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'll be in the market for a new phone asap, My sgs3 died a while back.  The screen just stopped responding and after odining back to a stock rom, and bootloader still no dice on the setup screen.  I'm assuming the digitizer is dead, but who knows.  I've taken it apart to check the connection but thats about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the LG G4 or G5 might suit you, but I have no idea how good their antennae are (though I remember reading somewhere that the G5 has subpar WiFi reception). In fact, LG is pretty much the only mainstream OEM that uses removable batteries anymore. If you let that go, then Moto's offerings come into play, and so does the HTC 10. If development is your priority, then you can't go wrong with a Nexus, but the G5 and 10 will probably have good development as well, given their unlockable bootloaders; like you, I dump a bunch of stuff on my card, and if I were getting a Nexus, I wouldn't settle for anything less than 128 GB, which leaves only the 6P.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 18, 2016)

griz.droidx said:


> What I like and would like to find in a new phone are two things:
> 
> 1.  Removable storage:  This is a must as I pack a ton of stuff. My Dx2 currently has a 64GB card inside.  And so did my 16Gb SGS3.
> 2. Removable battery:  This just makes sense.  I don't want to have to dig out a soldering iron to put in a new battery should I need it.
> ...

Click to collapse



That's four things.

Anyway, how new, how much, how powerful, for what, etc?

LG G3 fits all those bills. You might have to downgrade the firmware for root/TWRP, but it can be done. It's not the newest device, but it'll still do anything you'd want it to (including running graphically intense games). G2 if you want to go cheaper. G4 is locked tight.

Moto X Pure/Style would work too. I wouldn't worry too much about the battery not being removable. Well, maybe a bit, as it'd be a time-consuming PITA (with a ton of tiny screws), but no soldering iron is required, just the right tools and some patience. Manufacturers (typically) don't solder batteries, but use connector cables, since it's easier for them to replace a battery for a warranty replacement or refurbishing or whatever.

How long a battery goes for depends on how you use it. Lithium rechargeable batteries have a "lifetime" of about 500 cycles. After that, you'll notice serious degradation in your daily battery life. For most people, that's about a year and a half or so before the phone "craps out" on them. After that, it'll seem like it's dying and might start doing weird crap with the % gauge. 

I have a Nexus 6 (love it!) and a OnePlus One (might sell it), both that have non-removable batteries. Like you, I prefer easily swappable ones, but I bought each of those devices knowing that if/when I had to disassemble the phone to replace it, I could. I've replaced the battery on my Nexus 4 twice (and disassembled/reassembled it countless times trying to fix the proximity sensor issue).


----------



## griz.droidx (May 18, 2016)

*Thanks Guys*

I appreciate both of your responses so quickly.  I'll start researching as soon as I get home from work.  I'm in a training class now and probably shouldn't be on xda or swappa.  

Thanks again.  Man, I'd love that nexus 6 but I'll check out those LG devices and the moto's as well.

back to work.. thanks again.


----------



## force70 (May 18, 2016)

griz.droidx said:


> I appreciate both of your responses so quickly.  I'll start researching as soon as I get home from work.  I'm in a training class now and probably shouldn't be on xda or swappa.
> 
> Thanks again.  Man, I'd love that nexus 6 but I'll check out those LG devices and the moto's as well.
> 
> back to work.. thanks again.

Click to collapse



Id go nexus 6p over 6 just because it has 128gb of storage.  64gb is just not adequate for many users including me.

LG G4 or G5
Note 4 (still love mine) sd card slot and removable battery.



Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## s8freak (May 18, 2016)

force70 said:


> Id go nexus 6p over 6 just because it has 128gb of storage.  64gb is just not adequate for many users including me.
> 
> LG G4 or G5
> Note 4 (still love mine) sd card slot and removable battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



A terabytes isn't enough for you Joe LOL Or just one phone either 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## Soufiansky (May 18, 2016)

People who wants phones advices don't forget to mention your budget , the most important critera.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 18, 2016)

Anyone know any good Dual SIM Dual Active phones with specs at least on par with a 2014 flagship? My dad's in need of a new one, his One M7 dual is dying. Budget up to around $550, cannot exceed $600. He has his eye on the Huawei Mate 8, but I'd like to know if there are any alternatives. There's surprisingly little information about these things on the net, and no manufacturer seems to want to advertise this capability if they have it.

EDIT: Also, would anyone be able to confirm that the Mate 8 is DSDA? What I mean by that is, it should be able to handle calls on both SIMs at the same time, putting one on hold but not disconnecting at any point.


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 18, 2016)

So what about the OnePlus 3? Rumors looks nice but anybody knows when it will release? Maybe even in May?


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2016)

s7freak said:


> A terabytes isn't enough for you Joe LOL Or just one phone either
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F

Click to collapse



Thats true lol 

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2016)

force70 said:


> Thats true lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P

Click to collapse



I bought that Sony Xperia just for giggles LOL looks like a decent cheap device with great battery life and great camera 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## force70 (May 19, 2016)

s7freak said:


> I bought that Sony Xperia just for giggles LOL looks like a decent cheap device with great battery life and great camera
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"

Click to collapse



What model number did u get?


----------



## s8freak (May 19, 2016)

force70 said:


> What model number did u get?

Click to collapse



This one






"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## prince10t (May 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Anyone know any good Dual SIM Dual Active phones with specs at least on par with a 2014 flagship? My dad's in need of a new one, his One M7 dual is dying. Budget up to around $550, cannot exceed $600. He has his eye on the Huawei Mate 8, but I'd like to know if there are any alternatives. There's surprisingly little information about these things on the net, and no manufacturer seems to want to advertise this capability if they have it.
> 
> EDIT: Also, would anyone be able to confirm that the Mate 8 is DSDA? What I mean by that is, it should be able to handle calls on both SIMs at the same time, putting one on hold but not disconnecting at any point.

Click to collapse



Have you consider sony z3 dual? Or how about the Xiaomi mi 5 or Xiaomi redmi note3(2016). Or wait till they release OnePlus3. Not sure about that DSDA though.

---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> So what about the OnePlus 3? Rumors looks nice but anybody knows when it will release? Maybe even in May?

Click to collapse



More sources say it should be this may. Yeah looks nice too, specially if rumors are true about charging it from 0 to full in less than 30mins  That would be crazy awesome.


----------



## SirVer (May 19, 2016)

prince10t said:


> Have you consider sony z3 dual? Or how about the Xiaomi mi 5 or Xiaomi redmi note3(2016). Or wait till they release OnePlus3. Not sure about that DSDA though.

Click to collapse



DSDA = Dual SIM Dual Active
None of the recent Sony devices are DSDA, unfortunately. And I don't know if Xiaomi ones are (will try and check), but there are no Xiaomi service centers in Dubai, where my dad lives.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 19, 2016)

prince10t said:


> Have you consider sony z3 dual? Or how about the Xiaomi mi 5 or Xiaomi redmi note3(2016). Or wait till they release OnePlus3. Not sure about that DSDA though.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah that would be awesome, hopefully it gets the new Fingerprint scanner from Qualcomm that scanns your finger in 3D and unlocks the phone faster than every other phone!


----------



## griz.droidx (May 19, 2016)

Personally I don't want to spend over 200 or so.  I know the Nexus devices will have support far beyond anything else.  Or so it seems.  I've looked at the g3 and it'll probably fit the bill.  I'll check out the g4 and g5 as well.  The Nexus 6p is nice but I can't afford it at the moment.  

Thanks for the advice on removable batteries u figured someone had found a way around that and I'm glad they're not soldered.  

Time to get to shopping.  I'll be buying around June 3.  Thanks guys for narrowing it down I'll just have to read the dev threads now.  

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:20 AM ----------

Forgot to mention that I'll be using mind with either big red prepaid or a big red mxno like selectel what I'm using at the moment

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## jhonwright56 (May 19, 2016)

I recommend you to buy Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------



## griz.droidx (May 19, 2016)

looking at the s3 it is about 1.5 years newer than my sgs3 so I'm not sure how much longer dev's will be deving for that device.  I'd like a nexus 6 and may just have to save up but can't afford the 64gb so that's probably out of the question.  The lg g3 looks nice has a large screen removable battery and sd card slot AND people are doing countless things with it.  The lg g4's dev sections are very limited. so no go there.  I'll have to check the g5 but that one looks too expensive on swappa.  Although there's other places to get phones, swappa seems to be a nice resource for such things.  

I'd buy another sgs3 for cheap, and have plenty of spare parts , old board, camera, etc, but I'd have to make sure it doesn't have the ML1 or MF1 can't remember locked down firmware where you can't install AOSP.  Plus the signal wasn't all that great with it.  It still served my needs though.  2GB ram, and plenty fast  enough for me, as I'm no gamer.  I just want all the sensors, gps, and what not.  I use my device as an all in one type deal, as I don't own a tablet, laptop, nav system, ipod / mp3 player, book reader etc.  So my next device must be able to do all that.  The g3 is looking better and better, but I'd really like to get something a bit newer with all the features the g3 contained.  I think I was looking at the g4 and maybe it was a misprint, but it said it would support 2,048 GB sd cards.  2TB sd cards????  Didn't even know such a thing existed yet, they may but I'd hate to see the price.  Most of my music but not all, at least all that I'm listening to, fits on a 64GB with plenty of room for a couple nandroids, apks, and TiBu backups, and backup rom's with the trimmings.  Still not completely sold on  anything.  I hate to get a huge 6in phone but using it as an ereader, the larger screen would be handy. 

Do any of the nicer moto devices support sd cards anymore?  As the above poster mentioned the non-removable battery probably isn't a deal breaker after all.  But I have to have the sd card support.  I can't afford the 6p as nice as it is.  I'd even buy a meizu or Xiaomi provided it wasn't made cheap, and had all the bells and whistles.  

One more question, since I'll be using a verizon MVNO or verizon prepaid, or verizon, can't I just get an unlocked device and use that as it seems the G4 international versions can be unlocked, or maybe that was the g5.  

Thanks again for all the help in narrowing it down.  If you don't stay on top of these things, it's impossible to get caught back up.  Much more so than with pc components, or anything else I've encountered.


----------



## themorn (May 19, 2016)

*LTE Question*

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Note Edge, but am planning to purchase the LG V10. 

Is Korean LTE compatible with US of A LTE?


----------



## Planterz (May 19, 2016)

themorn said:


> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy Note Edge, but am planning to purchase the LG V10.
> 
> Is Korean LTE compatible with US of A LTE?

Click to collapse



I'm not exactly sure what you are asking. Are you a Korean wanting to use the phone in the US, or are you an American wanting to use the phone in Korea? Or are you an American wanting to buy a Korean phone, or a Korean wanting to by a phone from America? Regardless, LTE bands probably won't be compatible.


----------



## cavags5 (May 19, 2016)

I have note 4 and s7-edge and definitely will have the note 6.


----------



## ItsDevesh (May 19, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> I have note 4 and s7-edge and definitely will have the note 6.

Click to collapse



Hows the performance of s7 edge?


----------



## SirVer (May 19, 2016)

griz.droidx said:


> looking at the s3 it is about 1.5 years newer than my sgs3 so I'm not sure how much longer dev's will be deving for that device.  I'd like a nexus 6 and may just have to save up but can't afford the 64gb so that's probably out of the question.  The lg g3 looks nice has a large screen removable battery and sd card slot AND people are doing countless things with it.  The lg g4's dev sections are very limited. so no go there.  I'll have to check the g5 but that one looks too expensive on swappa.  Although there's other places to get phones, swappa seems to be a nice resource for such things.
> 
> I'd buy another sgs3 for cheap, and have plenty of spare parts , old board, camera, etc, but I'd have to make sure it doesn't have the ML1 or MF1 can't remember locked down firmware where you can't install AOSP.  Plus the signal wasn't all that great with it.  It still served my needs though.  2GB ram, and plenty fast  enough for me, as I'm no gamer.  I just want all the sensors, gps, and what not.  I use my device as an all in one type deal, as I don't own a tablet, laptop, nav system, ipod / mp3 player, book reader etc.  So my next device must be able to do all that.  The g3 is looking better and better, but I'd really like to get something a bit newer with all the features the g3 contained.  I think I was looking at the g4 and maybe it was a misprint, but it said it would support 2,048 GB sd cards.  2TB sd cards????  Didn't even know such a thing existed yet, they may but I'd hate to see the price.  Most of my music but not all, at least all that I'm listening to, fits on a 64GB with plenty of room for a couple nandroids, apks, and TiBu backups, and backup rom's with the trimmings.  Still not completely sold on  anything.  I hate to get a huge 6in phone but using it as an ereader, the larger screen would be handy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No, 2 TB SD cards are not a thing yet - that's just companies playing the numbers game. 2 TB is the maximum size the current highest microSD standard supports, the same standard that is supported by most modern devices. Therefore, if 2 TB cards ever become available, the phone will support it. For now, the max available is 200 GB (or maybe 256, I think I heard something about that recently).
The Moto X Style/Pure has a microSD slot. Unless you want an IR blaster, it's probably a better choice than the LG G3, since the G3's stock firmware is terrible, and will lag fairly soon, while Moto's is basically AOSP, and will likely stay snappy forever. It also has the advantage of supporting the LTE bands of all the US carriers. The G3 international model doesn't support CDMA, so I'm guessing it won't work with Verizon? There's a separate CDMA version, but all the development is for the international model.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## cavags5 (May 19, 2016)

ItsDevesh said:


> Hows the performance of s7 edge?

Click to collapse



Its good , but from s6 the difference is not much. 
The big difference is battery and camera nothing else, if note 4 has a good camera i wouldn't bought s7-edge. 
Or from note5 i think won't worth the upgrade.I like flat and dont use the edges. 
The is bad when you left the phone on in one hand.
Its easy to write in one hand in the note 4 than the s7-edge


----------



## ItsDevesh (May 19, 2016)

Yeah me too dont like edge, even me too like flat and corner shaped phone.


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 19, 2016)

ItsDevesh said:


> Yeah me too dont like edge, even me too like flat and corner shaped phone.

Click to collapse



Im not sure between s7 and the edge....the edge is bigger though and has larger battery capacity...
The edge is some getting use too but I don't think its that much of an issue


----------



## cavags5 (May 19, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Im not sure between s7 and the edge....the edge is bigger though and has larger battery capacity...
> The edge is some getting use too but I don't think its that much of an issue

Click to collapse



What phone do you have now?


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 19, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> What phone do you have now?

Click to collapse



Lg g3, i love the 5.5 inch display.... Toont bad i only get 1-2h SoT 

So im choosing between s7 or the edge :')


----------



## cavags5 (May 19, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Lg g3, i love the 5.5 inch display.... Toont bad i only get 1-2h SoT[emoji14]
> So im choosing between s7 or the edge :')

Click to collapse



I don't know your daily use, but definitely for battery the s7 edge.


----------



## jaris93 (May 20, 2016)

Hey guys,  

I am looking to purchase the moto g4 plus. The phone seems like a well balanced device with decent battery life and a good camera. 

I just found out however the phone does not come with a magnetic field sensor. I am a bit skeptical in purchasing the device now.

Can anyone advice me if this would be very important. Would I be able to use navigation when driving etc... 

If this is an important feature and I am missing out can anyone suggest alternatives to this device.  Thanks


----------



## desiking911 (May 21, 2016)

hi all whats the best phone to buy for under $150 i need something noob proof that i can root easily and wont get bricked like some of the samsungs phones i have used in the past also must be gsm unlocked and 4glte thank you all for the help.


----------



## bigboss-over (May 21, 2016)

*apple probably*

although i'm replying to an android forum, but i think my next phone will be the apple 7 or 7s(if they have)


----------



## jamesava (May 21, 2016)

bigboss-over said:


> although i'm replying to an android forum, but i think my next phone will be the apple 7 or 7s(if they have)

Click to collapse



Which handset you have right now ? android or any other ?


----------



## Stockbroker (May 21, 2016)

Hey guys

Having read lots of negative comments about ASUS Zenfone 2 I'm a bit lost now. 
Could someone suggest me a dual SIM phone under € 270 which has a good camera quality (for Snapchat & Instagram) ?
I'd use it mainly for social apps and for music. 
I'm thinking about Huawei P8 or HTC Desire 728 or Lenovo P70 .. maybe anyone has any experience with them or maybe an another suggestion?
Greetings


----------



## SirVer (May 21, 2016)

Stockbroker said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Having read lots of negative comments about ASUS Zenfone 2 I'm a bit lost now.
> Could someone suggest me a dual SIM phone under € 270 which has a good camera quality (for Snapchat & Instagram) ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, there are a lot of phones that would fit that category - what other specs are you looking for?
I don't know how the front camera is on other phones, but the one on the G3 is pretty food, and the G4's will probably be as good, if not better, and both of those can be picked up for under €270 (I think).

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osbor (May 21, 2016)

Sort of a two-part question but;

-has anyone used extended battery cases on a phone with a non-removable battery? do they cause a ton of heat build up in the phone (since its basically in use while charging)?

-looking for something to replace my GS3 on verizon whose power button finally gave up. priorities are super hack and rom friendly, big time power user thing, preferably with NFC and wireless charging for my soon to be car dock thing. budget of around $200 on ebay, got a verizon unlimited account so i cant ever get a new phone from them on contract without losing that.
No phablets please, I've tried to use my friend's Note 4 but it's just way too big for a daily driver, and an extended battery on that would make it oppressive.


----------



## SirVer (May 21, 2016)

Osbor said:


> Sort of a two-part question but;
> 
> -has anyone used extended battery cases on a phone with a non-removable battery? do they cause a ton of heat build up in the phone (since its basically in use while charging)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My knee-jerk response to this would be Nexus 5, but it has a non-removable battery, and leaving something permanently plugged in to the USB port is just asking for trouble, IMO. Unfortunately, I can't think of anything else that fits the bill as well, AND has a removable battery. There are of course the various S4 variants, but I would not describe them as hack-friendly. Only other thing I can suggest would the Xperia ZR - Snapdragon S4, which is a bit dated, but will serve the purpose of car dock well enough. Has a fairly active community, and has a few MM ROMs available. The real issue would be its 8 gig internal, of which only 4.6 is available (has an SD slot, but still). That, and the largest extended battery available for it is 4600 mAh. If you're OK with all that, I'm fairly certain you can find it for under $200. 
Of course, if you're OK with the whole battery case thing, the Nexus 5 is hands down the better option. Or even the Nexus 4, if you want to save even more.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osbor (May 21, 2016)

SirVer said:


> if you're OK with the whole battery case thing, the Nexus 5 is hands down the better option. Or even the Nexus 4, if you want to save even more.

Click to collapse



problem is, as far as i know there's no nexus 5 for verizon, at least nothing on ebay
and getting a generic nexus 5 and putting a verizon sim in it doesn't work from what i'm reading
is the S5 just super hack unfriendly? i would have assumed it being a samsung product it'd have a lot of dev support but it's been a long time since the gs3 came out, i guess.....


----------



## SirVer (May 22, 2016)

Osbor said:


> problem is, as far as i know there's no nexus 5 for verizon, at least nothing on ebay
> and getting a generic nexus 5 and putting a verizon sim in it doesn't work from what i'm reading
> is the S5 just super hack unfriendly? i would have assumed it being a samsung product it'd have a lot of dev support but it's been a long time since the gs3 came out, i guess.....

Click to collapse



Just looked it up, and apparently Verizon has some kind of whitelist that a device has to be on to work on their network. Smh
The S5 has/had a lot of development going for it, AFAIK, but I don't know whether that extends to the Verizon variant. Besides, regardless of how much dev support it's getting, Samsung devices are in general not very tinker-friendly - having to messing with ODIN, really weird partition layouts (and this is coming from the guy who used an Xperia, which still uses a _TA partition_), lack of fastboot, etc.; it's like using a MediaTek device in that regard. Still, if you're OK to mess around like that, it should be fine. Just make sure the Verizon variant has everything you're looking for, ROM wise.

EDIT: Just reread, and realized you're coming from a S3, which means you're already used to all the Samsung weirdness. Please disregard the above warning. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Osbor (May 22, 2016)

i don't even remember the last time i bothered with odin, honestly.

whoever turns out the 5x DOES work on verizon, it's just got a few quirks
http://www.androidcentral.com/being-verizon-wireless-customer-unlocked-android-world
the lack of extended battery case options is indeed a problem though


----------



## s8freak (May 22, 2016)

Geez Odin's a piece of cake to use. If one can find an S5 that hasn't been updated to if I remember correctly 5.1.1 towel root still works. 
I've used Odin on every Sammy Device since my s3 up to my G935F. 
The S5 is a solid device I loved mine but since I guess I've gotta have the newest I sold my gold one to buy an S6E. 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Powered G935F


----------



## SirVer (May 22, 2016)

Osbor said:


> i don't even remember the last time i bothered with odin, honestly.
> 
> whoever turns out the 5x DOES work on verizon, it's just got a few quirks
> http://www.androidcentral.com/being-verizon-wireless-customer-unlocked-android-world
> the lack of extended battery case options is indeed a problem though

Click to collapse



Oh, wait, you were talking about the 5X? I meant the OG Nexus 5. Still no way to be sure if that works on Verizon unless you ask someone who has one and is on Verizon.
I can't think of anything that fits all your requirements - the closest you could get is probably the S5.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------




s7freak said:


> Geez Odin's a piece of cake to use. If one can find an S5 that hasn't been updated to if I remember correctly 5.1.1 towel root still works.
> I've used Odin on every Sammy Device since my s3 up to my G935F.
> The S5 is a solid device I loved mine but since I guess I've gotta have the newest I sold my gold one to buy an S6E.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Odin is certainly less of a pain once you get used to it, but it's still a really finicky piece of software. I've learned how to deal with it over the years, but I've never liked it. The only flashtool I've used that's even less intuitive is the MTK one. Of course, this is all just my opinion - sometimes I even find fastboot to be a pain. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 22, 2016)

Osbor said:


> i don't even remember the last time i bothered with odin, honestly.
> 
> whoever turns out the 5x DOES work on verizon, it's just got a few quirks
> http://www.androidcentral.com/being-verizon-wireless-customer-unlocked-android-world
> the lack of extended battery case options is indeed a problem though

Click to collapse



The 5X indeed does work on Verizon (as does the 6 and 6P), but not the old 5. It's one of the extremely few unlocked phones that will. Verizon sold the Nexus 6 through Verizon, but either Verizon or Google decided not to sell the 5X or 6P through Verizon (probably Google, they don't sell them through any carrier), but Verizon still allows them on their network.


----------



## Irumar (May 22, 2016)

Went from Samsung Galaxy s4 to LG G4 (ideal for my requirements - replaceable with extended battery, microsd card slot, custom rom support coz Snapdragon 808). S4 i9500 does not have custom rom coz of the exynos chip released for India not have released source codes for Soc). Lg G5 is out coz of not being able to put extended battery. Successor to lg v10 good bet? Hear they will have Nuclun Soc, but hope they release source code for custom rom and have provision for extendable battery. Otherwise will try chinese 6 gb ram and Snapdragon 830 with portable charger. LG now going Samsung way and not worth it any longer. Have the lg g3 for my wife. Both excellent phones. Nobody making phones with provision for extended battery these days ?

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Osbor (May 22, 2016)

i'd go for a xiaomi in a heartbeat but from what i understand, verizon no likey


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 22, 2016)

Irumar said:


> Went from Samsung Galaxy s4 to LG G4 (ideal for my requirements - replaceable with extended battery, microsd card slot, custom rom support coz Snapdragon 808). S4 i9500 does not have custom rom coz of the exynos chip released for India not have released source codes for Soc). Lg G5 is out coz of not being able to put extended battery. Successor to lg v10 good bet? Hear they will have Nuclun Soc, but hope they release source code for custom rom and have provision for extendable battery. Otherwise will try chinese 6 gb ram and Snapdragon 830 with portable charger. LG now going Samsung way and not worth it any longer. Have the lg g3 for my wife. Both excellent phones. Nobody making phones with provision for extended battery these days
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Because they think their phone will last the day... Which is the case in most new devices


----------



## psychok9 (May 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a smartphone with a very good camera and some other characteristics... but no one is "perfect":
G4 Pro:
Price, removable battery, microsd, 3000mAh, Snapdragon SoC, good UI
G4 Cons:
Weak SoC, a bit old SoC, no amoled display
G5 Pro:
Great Snapdragon SoC, removable battery, microsd, good UI
G5 Cons:
Price, weak mAh, no amoled display
S7 (flat) Pro
Performance, microsd, Amoled display, decent battery (3000mAh), nearly the best camera (exp. in the low light).
S7 Cons:
Price, Exynos SoC (no easy ROM support), no removable battery.
Nexus 6P Pro (64GB):
Amoled display, Google experience UI, Snapdragon SoC
Nexus 6P Cons (64GB):
Price, a bit old SoC, no microsd, no removable battery


----------



## limjh16 (May 23, 2016)

psychok9 said:


> I'm looking for a smartphone with a very good camera and some other characteristics... but no one is "perfect":
> G4 Pro:
> Price, removable battery, microsd, 3000mAh, Snapdragon SoC, good UI
> G4 Cons:
> ...

Click to collapse



Honestly all the cons where you listed old SoC, I feel it still runs great. My mom's snapdragon 801 still runs great even in games. Unless ur running some hardcore stuff on your phone, I would recommend getting Nexus 5 or 5x


----------



## bigboss-over (May 23, 2016)

jamesava said:


> Which handset you have right now ? android or any other ?

Click to collapse



i now use xiaomi redmi note2, it has low price but good specification.


----------



## John Chen (May 23, 2016)

I got LETV Le 1 pro


----------



## Irumar (May 23, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Because they think their phone will last the day... Which is the case in most new devices

Click to collapse



Not with GPS, Uber, videos, etc. For a while I have been the envy at office and guests at home with my extended battery g4. But sadly, good times don't last [emoji27] Now, it is de riguer for guests to ask for a charging point as soon as they step in. But sign of the times!. 

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 23, 2016)

Irumar said:


> Not with GPS, Uber, videos, etc. For a while I have been the envy at office and guests at home with my extended battery g4. But sadly, good times don't last [emoji27] Now, it is de riguer for guests to ask for a charging point as soon as they step in. But sign of the times!.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I've always wanted an extended battery, but it would mean giving up my Otterbox Defender case, and doing that would be like signing my phone's death warrant. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irumar (May 23, 2016)

A via media could be the zero lemon case and battery

Sent from my LG-H818 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 23, 2016)

The Galaxy S6 is the iphone of Android , battery life is a joke. I kinda miss the 2 days of battery life i had on my A5 2016 , i took i huge hit really.


----------



## Planterz (May 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The Galaxy S6 is the iphone of Android , battery life is a joke. I kinda miss the 2 days of battery life i had on my A5 2016 , i took i huge hit really.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I don't know why you got the S6.  It's really got very little going for it. The only guy I personally know that owned one constantly complained about the battery life. He's got an S7 Edge now, and he loves it.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 23, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Yeah, I don't know why you got the S6.  It's really got very little going for it. The only guy I personally know that owned one constantly complained about the battery life. He's got an S7 Edge now, and he loves it.

Click to collapse



I'm stupid. To be honest i didnt expect to get the S6 , it happened so fast and i had no idea how it's battery life was because i was never interested on it. It just happened and i bought it out of frustration of that laggy A5 2016. Performance wise it's a beast i have no complaint , camera , screen , fingerprint ..etc all great but battery life ...It's a mess.
It was the first time ever in my life i buy a phone without looking how it performs , i watched/read very few reviews and articles about the S6 as i never thought i would buy it , i dont know what happened that day.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## raghu0421 (May 24, 2016)

get one plus 3... peace 

Sent from my unknown using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## T_I (May 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Well, there are a lot of phones that would fit that category - what other specs are you looking for?
> I don't know how the front camera is on other phones, but the one on the G3 is pretty food, and the G4's will probably be as good, if not better, and both of those can be picked up for under €270 (I think).
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The Moto G4+ will be 269 euro and has the better camera. I'm waiting for the 32G version though.

Or were you looking at the LG G4?

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 24, 2016)

T_I said:


> The Moto G4+ will be 269 euro and has the better camera. I'm waiting for the 32G version though.
> 
> Or were you looking at the LG G4?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah, I was talking about the LG G3 and G4.
Why on earth does the G4+ cost that much? That's approximately $300, which is about $50-80 more than the prices I heard. Is this a Europe thing? If so, I am no longer sure about you being able to find the LGs below 270...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (May 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the LG G3 and G4.
> Why on earth does the G4+ cost that much? That's approximately $300, which is about $50-80 more than the prices I heard. Is this a Europe thing? If so, I am no longer sure about you being able to find the LGs below 270...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sometimes phones are more expensive in some areas. For example in my country the Nexus 6p cost about 490€ , insane.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (May 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Sometimes phones are more expensive in some areas. For example in my country the Nexus 6p cost about 490€ , insane.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That's... Right, isn't it? It's about the same in India and the US as well, at least on Amazon. Besides, the G4+ is supposed to be budget, and I wouldn't call $300 budget in today's market.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (May 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That's... Right, isn't it? It's about the same in India and the US as well, at least on Amazon. Besides, the G4+ is supposed to be budget, and I wouldn't call $300 budget in today's market.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Well considering that the average flagship sells for $800+ retail I would call that budget.


----------



## SirVer (May 24, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Well considering that the average flagship sells for $800+ retail I would call that budget.

Click to collapse



I guess... Maybe I've just been spoiled by Xiaomi's pricing.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## T_I (May 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Yeah, I was talking about the LG G3 and G4.
> Why on earth does the G4+ cost that much? That's approximately $300, which is about $50-80 more than the prices I heard. Is this a Europe thing? If so, I am no longer sure about you being able to find the LGs below 270...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Phones are pretty expensive overhere, has to be a tax and monopoly thing. Wherever I look, exact same price, even with different tax systems. The Moto G4(+) is an octacore though, the Moto G3 is cheaper (but only quadcore).


----------



## zelendel (May 24, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I guess... Maybe I've just been spoiled by Xiaomi's pricing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Well to be honest their devices fall in the budget bracket.   Dont get me wrong they may seem like flagships for some parts of the world but not in others.


----------



## Osbor (May 25, 2016)

well i think i'm dead set on the lg g4 by now, it's easy to root and load roms on and its got a stable cm13 build for it, and it'll be upgradeable to android 6 if i so choose. It has pretty standard hardware so it'll probably get support for a long time to come too.
on top of the removable battery, meaning i can put a huge extended battery in it, and expandable memory 
i guess the only downside is that the specs aren't -that- great for the price point but....considering all the other benefits...

any reasons i'm missing that i shouldn't start hunting on ebay right now?
also can i use any lg g4 on verizon or do i need to specifically get the version they sold (the VS986)?


----------



## Planterz (May 25, 2016)

Osbor said:


> well i think i'm dead set on the lg g4 by now, it's easy to root and load roms on and its got a stable cm13 build for it, and it'll be upgradeable to android 6 if i so choose. It has pretty standard hardware so it'll probably get support for a long time to come too.
> on top of the removable battery, meaning i can put a huge extended battery in it, and expandable memory
> i guess the only downside is that the specs aren't -that- great for the price point but....considering all the other benefits...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only the Verizon model VS986 will work on their network. No custom ROMs for this model.


----------



## Osbor (May 25, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Only the Verizon model VS986 will work on their network. No custom ROMs for this model.

Click to collapse



aww crap, i just checked the CM downloads page and yup
https://download.cyanogenmod.org/?device=h815
there's a download for the h815 and h811, but those aren't whitelisted on verizon and won't work on their network so that's not a thing.
and looking around for cm13 for the vs986.....doesn't seem to be a thing.
damnit


----------



## Ashnar198 (May 25, 2016)

*Need advice*

Hi everyone, as the title says, i need an advice. I need a new phone, not for me, but for a kid.
Now, the phone has few requirements to met.
1) At least 1GB ram (1.5 are rare, 2 would be better, but not necessary)
2) Easy to root (The parents are putting their kid under strict control, and i'm gonna need root for that)
2) At least 4.5" display (the larger the better, but again, not necessary)
4) Cheap, doesn't matter if it's a chinese brand (elephone, dogee, umi, ect).
5) Decent camera (5-8mpx main camera, with flash if possible, not asking for PDAF, f1.7, OIS, and such, but it would be nice to recognize the subject  )

The kid basically plays FIFA 15 UT, Clash Royale, watches youtube videos and texts via Whatsapp.

Any suggestion will be really appreciated, thanks everyone. 

(PS: I apologize for my english, but it's not my native language.)


----------



## T_I (May 25, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi everyone, as the title says, i need an advice. I need a new phone, not for me, but for a kid.
> Now, the phone has few requirements to met.
> 1) At least 1GB ram (1.5 are rare, 2 would be better, but not necessary)
> 2) Easy to root (The parents are putting their kid under strict control, and i'm gonna need root for that)
> ...

Click to collapse



Checked the Moto G's? The 2014 and 2015 are 5", cm available, so it's rootable and will be in cm support for a while. The 16G versions have 2G system mem. Their G4 is maybe out of budget, be when in budget, specs show it to be the Moto G killer killer to have.

Sent from my SM-T810 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (May 25, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi everyone, as the title says, i need an advice. I need a new phone, not for me, but for a kid.
> Now, the phone has few requirements to met.
> 1) At least 1GB ram (1.5 are rare, 2 would be better, but not necessary)
> 2) Easy to root (The parents are putting their kid under strict control, and i'm gonna need root for that)
> ...

Click to collapse



How cheap are we talking here? What's the max price you are willing to pay?

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (May 26, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi everyone, as the title says, i need an advice. I need a new phone, not for me, but for a kid.
> Now, the phone has few requirements to met.
> 1) At least 1GB ram (1.5 are rare, 2 would be better, but not necessary)
> 2) Easy to root (The parents are putting their kid under strict control, and i'm gonna need root for that)
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S4 , Moto G , Moto E , LG G2 , Xperia M4 aqua

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## John Chen (May 26, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi everyone, as the title says, i need an advice. I need a new phone, not for me, but for a kid.
> Now, the phone has few requirements to met.
> 1) At least 1GB ram (1.5 are rare, 2 would be better, but not necessary)
> 2) Easy to root (The parents are putting their kid under strict control, and i'm gonna need root for that)
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, there is a phone, I don't know if it is suitable for you. 
HOMTOM HT7, Android 6.0, 1GB 8GB with flash LED camera, $59.99. just for reference. thanks


----------



## DainnCrowley (May 26, 2016)

*Looking for Shiny Phone*

Hey everyone,

I have gone through the OPO, Nexus 6, and Note 4 within the last year and I'm looking to upgrade to a phone that fits the following criteria:

Must Haves:


Wireless Charging
Fingerprint Scanner
5.0 " or Larger Screen
Minimum 1080P
At Least 2GB of RAM
Decent Camera
Good Battery Life
Works on T-Mobile US

Would be Nice to Have:

USB Type-C
Removable Battery

*My Budget is $450*


----------



## John Chen (May 26, 2016)

DainnCrowley said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have gone through the OPO, Nexus 6, and Note 4 within the last year and I'm looking to upgrade to a phone that fits the following criteria:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi, now there is fewer phones whose battery can be removed, but with type-c, letv le 1 pro may be the best choice for you. 
5.5" screen, Snapdragon 810 Octa-core 64-bit, 13MP Camera-4K Videos, 4GB RAM 64GB Android 5.0 4G Phone
Is it good for you! the price is within your budget, only $189.99


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (May 26, 2016)

So i was very excited about getting my s7 edge but then i saw they dont have IRblaster anymore :/ this is kindoff a dealbreaker for me.... Seems like htc10 removed the feature too and only the LG G5 still has it.
Any recommendations?


----------



## s8freak (May 26, 2016)

I've bought a Sony Xperia Z to add to my OPX and S7Edge I'm done buying phones for a little while

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Rom Driven Ael Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## alien0101 (May 26, 2016)

I have shortlisted moxo x style and samsung note 4. Which one to buy?
Moto x style is cheaper but note4 have 
1) optical image stabilization
2) stylus
3) Infrared buster.


----------



## SirVer (May 26, 2016)

DainnCrowley said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have gone through the OPO, Nexus 6, and Note 4 within the last year and I'm looking to upgrade to a phone that fits the following criteria:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As far as I know, the only phones with both wireless charging and a fingerprint sensor are the Galaxy S5, S6, S7, Note 4, and Note 5, of which only the S5 is definitely available within your budget (ignoring Note 4); the S6 and Note 5 are more doubtful. If the latter two aren't available, or you don't want the S5, you're going to have to compromise on one of those features.
Oh, and there's also the Xperia Z3v, but that's a Verizon device, so not applicable to you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## DainnCrowley (May 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> As far as I know, the only phones with both wireless charging and a fingerprint sensor are the Galaxy S5, S6, S7, Note 4, and Note 5, of which only the S5 is definitely available within your budget (ignoring Note 4); the S6 and Note 5 are doubtful. If the latter two aren't available, or you don't want the S5, you're going to have to compromise on one of those features.
> Oh, and there's also the Xperia Z3v, but that's a Verizon device, so not applicable to you.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I figured much. I was hoping that there would be a device that wasn't one those. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Ashnar198 (May 26, 2016)

alien0101 said:


> I have shortlisted moxo x style and samsung note 4. Which one to buy?
> Moto x style is cheaper but note4 have
> 1) optical image stabilization
> 2) stylus
> 3) Infrared buster.

Click to collapse



Hi there,
I don't own neither of those, but my brother in law has a Note 4 and i can assure it's optical image stabilization is... well... doesn't seem to work at all, but i can't assure it's his phone or all Note 4 are like that.
Besides, the S-Pen is a plus but keep in mind you're likely to never use it in common daily tasks (that i can tell for sure, since i own a Note 2 myself).

I'd take the Moto X (better android, i hate samsung HEAVY customizations....).

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 AM ----------




T_I said:


> Checked the Moto G's? The 2014 and 2015 are 5", cm available, so it's rootable and will be in cm support for a while. The 16G versions have 2G system mem. Their G4 is maybe out of budget, be when in budget, specs show it to be the Moto G killer killer to have.

Click to collapse




obscuresword said:


> How cheap are we talking here? What's the max price you are willing to pay?

Click to collapse




Soufiansky said:


> Galaxy S4 , Moto G , Moto E , LG G2 , Xperia M4 aqua

Click to collapse



Hi, the kid is just 11 years old, breaks a phone on a 6 months base, so when i say cheap i mean REALLY cheap, like under 70€ if possible, so all those suggestion are too expensive in this case.



John Chen said:


> hi, there is a phone, I don't know if it is suitable for you.
> HOMTOM HT7, Android 6.0, 1GB 8GB with flash LED camera, $59.99. just for reference. thanks

Click to collapse



That could be good, but _*is*_ it easy to root?! I always had bad experiences with MTK powered phones.
At a similar price i've found the Doogee X5, but same doubt, MTK cpu.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 26, 2016)

The Mote G 1st gen is really cheap , you can get now for 80€ now or even less

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## John Chen (May 26, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi there,
> I don't own neither of those, but my brother in law has a Note 4 and i can assure it's optical image stabilization is... well... doesn't seem to work at all, but i can't assure it's his phone or all Note 4 are like that.
> Besides, the S-Pen is a plus but keep in mind you're likely to never use it in common daily tasks (that i can tell for sure, since i own a Note 2 myself).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry, I get the wrong mode, it is HOMTOM HT17, MTK6737 64-bit Quad-core, it can root


----------



## SirVer (May 26, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> That could be good, but _*is*_ it easy to root?! I always had bad experiences with MTK powered phones.
> At a similar price i've found the Doogee X5, but same doubt, MTK cpu.

Click to collapse



MTK devices are bad for custom ROMs, but I've never had trouble rooting any of them - in fact, some if them even come pre-rooted (which is actually a security concern, but whatever). One click root apps like Kingroot work on most of them just fine. Of course, I've never used a Chinese phone with Marshmallow, so could be different, but I'd guess not. In any case, just look for one that at least has a TWRP build, and root is no longer a concern, since you can just flash a SuperSU zip.
Does UMI have anything in your price range? They have Rootjoy, which would make things easier for you.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 26, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> So i was very excited about getting my s7 edge but then i saw they dont have IRblaster anymore :/ this is kindoff a dealbreaker for me.... Seems like htc10 removed the feature too and only the LG G5 still has it.
> Any recommendations?

Click to collapse



Use the remote your TV/cable box/DVD player came with? Or buy a universal one?


----------



## s8freak (May 26, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Use the remote your TV/cable box/DVD player came with? Or buy a universal one?

Click to collapse



Agreed I loved my remote on my S5 but not having it on s7e was certainly no deal breaker. 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Stunningly Beautiful Echoe Rom Driven Ael Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## obscuresword (May 26, 2016)

Ashnar198 said:


> Hi, the kid is just 11 years old, breaks a phone on a 6 months base, so when i say cheap i mean REALLY cheap, like under 70€ if possible, so all those suggestion are too expensive in this case.

Click to collapse



How about the HTC 510/610, LG Volt 1/2, LG Tribute, Moto G (original), Moto E 2nd generation, or Oukitel U7 Pro? If going used you can find something like the older Motorola Droid RAZR series for cheap too.  

Sent from my LG-LS740 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Ancient Drive (May 26, 2016)

I'm looking for the best smartphone-sized android tablet for my child. Suggestions? He's into minecraft and youtube. So I'm looking for hardware that will play well, and looking to customize for my son. Thank you very much.


----------



## SirVer (May 26, 2016)

Ancient Drive said:


> I'm looking for the best smartphone-sized android tablet for my child. Suggestions? He's into minecraft and youtube. So I'm looking for hardware that will play well, and looking to customize for my son. Thank you very much.

Click to collapse



Smartphone-sized tablet? Kind of a contradiction, dontcha think? ?
I assume you mean anything around the 6" mark? Or specifically something without cellular radio? Also, what's your budget?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (May 26, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Smartphone-sized tablet? Kind of a contradiction, dontcha think? ?
> I assume you mean anything around the 6" mark? Or specifically something without cellular radio? Also, what's your budget?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you! It's me. I got my account info back. Yeah, I'm looking for something like that, no cell chip. It owuld be mostly for video and gaming. I plan on spending about $150 to $200 or so. I'm just overwhelmed by the number of tablets out there. Thank you again.


----------



## SirVer (May 26, 2016)

Omnichron said:


> Thank you! It's me. I got my account info back. Yeah, I'm looking for something like that, no cell chip. It owuld be mostly for video and gaming. I plan on spending about $150 to $200 or so. I'm just overwhelmed by the number of tablets out there. Thank you again.

Click to collapse



First thought that comes to mind is an Amazon Fire tablet, but I don't know how hard they lock those down (I'd assume very, since they make all the money off the platform).
If I were you, I'd get a Nvidia Shield (old or new, doesn't really matter) or a Nexus 7. The Shield might push your budget a little, but I'd say it's worth it, given how futureproof it is. From what I've read, tablets cheaper than $150 tend to very from below average to downright terrible, mainly 'cause the only mainstream manufacturers that have any presence in this segment have custom UIs that don't play well with lower specs. And you're probably going to want mainstream support for a kid's device.
Of course, the ones I've mentioned are 7" and 8", but I honestly don't know any tablets that come in sizes smaller than that.

Having said all this, tablets are not my area, so you probably want to wait for some further input. Plus, if you can wait a little, there's a new Shield Tablet and a new Nexus 7 coming this year.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Omnichron (May 27, 2016)

SirVer said:


> First thought that comes to mind is an Amazon Fire tablet, but I don't know how hard they lock those down (I'd assume very, since they make all the money off the platform).
> If I were you, I'd get a Nvidia Shield (old or new, doesn't really matter) or a Nexus 7. The Shield might push your budget a little, but I'd say it's worth it, given how futureproof it is. From what I've read, tablets cheaper than $150 tend to very from below average to downright terrible, mainly 'cause the only mainstream manufacturers that have any presence in this segment have custom UIs that don't play well with lower specs. And you're probably going to want mainstream support for a kid's device.
> Of course, the ones I've mentioned are 7" and 8", but I honestly don't know any tablets that come in sizes smaller than that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much SirVer. I read through the hardware specs on each of the tablets mentioned above and the Nvidia Shield is just perfect for him. I'll go ahead and buy him that one then. Again, thank you so much!


----------



## SirVer (May 27, 2016)

Omnichron said:


> Thank you so much SirVer. I read through the hardware specs on each of the tablets mentioned above and the Nvidia Shield is just perfect for him. I'll go ahead and buy him that one then. Again, thank you so much!

Click to collapse



You're welcome. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planterz (May 27, 2016)

Just acquired another Galaxy S4 Mini. First one I bought couldn't be unlocked because it was still under someone's unfulfilled contract. Found a brand new one, unlocked, off eBay for $110 (just $10 more than the used one).

It's a pretty nifty little device. I've been missing how small my Galaxy Light was (even if the phone was a POS), and this thing is even smaller and lighter. My 200gb microSD card works fine, has more than enough internal storage for what I need it for, and disappears in my pocket a lot better than my full-sized S4, especially when sharing the pocket with my behemoth Nexus 6. It'll make a fine internet mule/music player/small phone to carry in my cargo shorts when I'm packing heat in my regular pocket.


----------



## Moe Ginsburg (May 27, 2016)

Best Choice for Sprint-compatible Smartphone for Hotspot-only Use?

Which LTE capable smartphone with a built-in hotspot feature would be most suited for use as a dedicated device that will only be used as a hotspot (and have no other use)? The phone will remain in one place, attached to a power outlet, unmoved.

I would like to use the device on the Sprint network on an account without the hotspot feature enabled on the account level. So I would need to modify the device to be able to work in this manner. What modifications would I need to make on the phone so that it can be used as a hotspot (either directly on Sprint or on an MVNO such RingPlus or FreedomPop) without hotspot being active on the account? And how difficult would it be to make those modifications?

And what will be the effect on the battery considering the phone will remain connected to the wall plug 24/7, and how best to mitigate any battery issues?

Which LTE smartphone models are known to have better reception or range for hotspot use, in terms of best WiFi range, speed for connected devices and number of devices capable to connect to it? If desiring to keep costs for the device at a minimum, would a used device work any less well than a new one? And, of course, which specific models have the best cost/value proposition for use for this purpose? (Or, perhaps, for LTE hotspot only use there is little differences between most models?)


----------



## leokook (May 28, 2016)

So, Hi to you all!
I came here to hear your advice. A friend of mine is looking forward to change her Samsung Galaxy Grand (530M) because it cannot be updated and it is too slow. She has like 220 USD to spend fot that. So, her options are:
- Used iPhone 5s
- Lenovo K5
- Huawei G Play 
- Lenovo Phablet 
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 ( i recommended her that phone, she said is worried because it is chinese, spare parts maintenance and stuff) 

But hey! I came here for your advice and wisdom. What should she purchase?  Do you recommend other options? 
Thank you!


----------



## SirVer (May 28, 2016)

leokook said:


> So, Hi to you all!
> I came here to hear your advice. A friend of mine is looking forward to change her Samsung Galaxy Grand (530M) because it cannot be updated and it is too slow. She has like 220 USD to spend fot that. So, her options are:
> - Used iPhone 5s
> - Lenovo K5
> ...

Click to collapse



Which version of the Note 3? The 2 GB version is not worth it unless you flash a ROM, since the system takes up 1.5 gigs of RAM with no apps open, and the multitasking suffers as a result. XDA review agrees on that score. The 3 GB version is the best bang for buck option on that list, but service availability would depend on where you live (I know for a fact they have centers in India, not sure about other places). The K5 is good, but it wouldn't get updates for long. It'll probably get N, but no more than that.
As for other options - you might be able to find a OnePlus One for that money, or you could buy it direct from them for $250. The OnePlus X is also available for $200. Of course, there is the same service issue as before. That said, it would be easy for any phone repair shop to fix any issues if they know what they're doing.
If the limited storage is not a concern for her, she could get a Nexus 5 or LG G2 for that money - still plenty powerful even today.
There's also the Moto G3 and G4/G4+, and I think you could get the Moto X Play of you looked around a little. None of them have very powerful hardware, but the light OS means it will perform well anyway.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## javitolopez69 (May 28, 2016)

This https://youtu.be/Gna5Hpbgk5o

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cavags5 (May 28, 2016)

With edges my s7-edge is the first and the last.
When note 6 flat comes i will change without thought twice 

Sent from my SM-G935F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Diaze (May 28, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> With edges my s7-edge is the first and the last.
> When note 6 flat comes i will change without thought twice

Click to collapse



Reasons ?


----------



## cavags5 (May 28, 2016)

The main reason is they made edge in the front and back and now who have big hands its a problem.
The metal frame is so thin that without a case i have its impossible to let the phone  in one hand without messing the screen and touch something. 
 when im  driving its impossible to write something quickly. 
Note 4 is a little bigger but don't have edges and its easy to write. 
This is the difference i see in daily use.
Prefer 5.7 screen and flat easy to hold in every way. 
And some movies i see its in the note 4.


----------



## Soufiansky (May 29, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> The main reason is they made edge in the front and back and now who have big hands its a problem.
> The metal frame is so thin that without a case i have its impossible to let the phone  in one hand without messing the screen and touch something.
> when im  driving its impossible to write something quickly.
> Note 4 is a little bigger but don't have edges and its easy to write.
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me that S7 Edge , the most beautiful phone ever ???

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## impactor (May 29, 2016)

I am looking for a new sub 4.8” phone. I had S4 mini once and the size was perfect. I then upgraded to LG G2 and it is frequently inconvenient to carry. Actually, when I think about it, the weight might be more important then than size, so provided the phone is light, I could go a bit larger than 4.8"


The things I MUST have:
- good camera: At least on the S4 level
- very good battery life
- MicroSD card slot, OR at least 50GB internal storage
- Android M: from manufacturer, I need photo quality at the highest possible level so that rules out CM13
- root

Things it would be nice to have, but can live without:
- NFC
- dual sim
- waterproof

Things I do not care for at all:
- gaming: I have been using a smartphone since 10 years now, and not once I played a game on it
- production year: I don’t care if the phone is 2016 or 2013, as long as it fits the bill


Here are the phones I already considered and rejected:
- Xperia Z3c: 	perfect phone with clown camera
- Xperia Z5c: 	after 4 hours of research it looks like Sony again made the camera not very good (might reconsider if it turns out the camera is actually good)
- Galaxy S5 mini: 	I read it is a downgrade form S4 mini (but if it is only about GPU then I might reconsider)
- LG G2 mini:		good camera, size and battery, but no M, LTE and 1 GB of ram is a serious tradeoff
- Redmi 3: 	bad camera
- Mi4c:	so-so camera and battery life
- Mi5:	size, so-so camera
- Meizu Pro 5: OMG this phone is PERFECT... Except for being a shovel. Such a pity they never completed Pro 5 Mini.

Suggestions and comments will be appreciated.

Contry: EU
Use: phone, podcasts, camera!, navigation


----------



## cavags5 (May 29, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Give me that S7 Edge , the most beautiful phone ever ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha , 
Yes the phone is beautiful and premium. 
Great performance and top battery. 
But has to be useful too.


----------



## Planterz (May 29, 2016)

impactor said:


> I am looking for a new sub 4.8” phone. I had S4 mini once and the size was perfect. I then upgraded to LG G2 and it is frequently inconvenient to carry. Actually, when I think about it, the weight might be more important then than size, so provided the phone is light, I could go a bit larger than 4.8"
> 
> 
> The things I MUST have:
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with one of the Sonys. The cameras aren't bad, but they have a learning curve. All the reviews you read just use them out of the box without messing with settings, modes, etc.  They're not simple point-and-shoot perfect shot every time like Samsungs and LGs might be, which is unfortunate. You can also always try different camera apps. The reason LGs and Samsungs take such good pics has as much to do with the software as it does the camera itself. I've taken better pics with my 5mp Galaxy Light POS than my 13mp OnePlus One.


----------



## 3di (May 29, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> The main reason is they made edge in the front and back and now who have big hands its a problem.
> The metal frame is so thin that without a case i have its impossible to let the phone  in one hand without messing the screen and touch something.
> when im  driving its impossible to write something quickly.
> Note 4 is a little bigger but don't have edges and its easy to write.
> ...

Click to collapse



Definitely my opinion too! 
Hope Sammy doesn't drop the flat ones.. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## andrewKode (May 30, 2016)

Hello guys, I'm looking for phone with a great support from CyanogenMod or AOSP. Something that gets updates faster and on a long term.
I was thinking at the Nexus 6P or should I wait for the new Nexus? How about LG G5? Will CyanogenMod build anything for the G5 in the future? I don't really like the LG UI.
Any idea? I don't care about money.
Thank you!


----------



## Domin_PL (May 30, 2016)

If support -  only nexus i think

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (May 31, 2016)

What do you guys think about Asus's new Zenfone line?

Sent from my LG-VS985 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 10:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 PM ----------




andrewKode said:


> Hello guys, I'm looking for phone with a great support from CyanogenMod or AOSP. Something that gets updates faster and on a long term.
> I was thinking at the Nexus 6P or should I wait for the new Nexus? How about LG G5? Will CyanogenMod build anything for the G5 in the future? I don't really like the LG UI.
> Any idea? I don't care about money.
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



Honesty, you can't go wrong with the 6p in this regard.

Sent from my LG-VS985 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Hyflex (May 31, 2016)

Hi,

I'm looking for a phone for my mother, it needs the following:
1) Price: Under £150 ($215)
2) FM Radio
3) MicroSD Slot or 32GB+ Storage
4) 4.4+ Screen Size (Bigger the better)
5) Android 4.4+ (Preferably 5.0+)

Priority for a phone goes for whatever one has the longest screen-on time. It doesn't require anything else really,.

I did look at the Xiaomi Redmi 3 / Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro (same device) and it looks like it has everything I need but I don't know if there is a better device for her.

Thanks


----------



## dondragonfull12 (May 31, 2016)

Guys how about  Samsung A3 (2016) or the Sony m4 aqua ?
Which phone and why would you choose it?

Sent from my 6036Y using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Domin_PL (May 31, 2016)

I did buy for mine Microsoft lumia 535. I know this is Windows Phone and she is very happy with it and it costs under 100£.
Look at it maybe you'll decide on some of Microsoft Phones, they are not bad. 

With Android maybe Galaxy A3? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 02:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:30 PM ----------




dondragonfull12 said:


> Guys how about  Samsung A3 (2016) or the Sony m4 aqua ?
> Which phone and why would you choose it?
> 
> Sent from my 6036Y using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Xperia m4 takes low quality photos,  overally it doesnt work well too (my friend has it)  in this price is better to buy something from Galaxy A line

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (May 31, 2016)

Do you think the new Xperia X Performance (or any product from the X series) is worth their price? Or should I check for other phones?


----------



## SirVer (May 31, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> Do you think the new Xperia X Performance (or any product from the X series) is worth their price? Or should I check for other phones?

Click to collapse



Not worth it, and this is coming from an Xperia fan - the price is just too much for what you're getting. There are some things Sony does better than others, but it's not the best at anything, except for dev friendliness - it will probably be the most dev friendly flagship of this gen other than the upcoming Nexus, but you have to pay a heavy premium for it. As for which phone you should get, it depends on what you need from it. If you don't need ROMs/mods, go for the S7; if you do, go for the HTC 10, or wait for the new Nexus.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (May 31, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Not worth it, and this is coming from an Xperia fan - the price is just too much for what you're getting. There are some things Sony does better than others, but it's not the best at anything, except for dev friendliness - it will probably be the most dev friendly flagship of this gen other than the upcoming Nexus, but you have to pay a heavy premium for it. As for which phone you should get, it depends on what you need from it. If you don't need ROMs/mods, go for the S7; if you do, go for the HTC 10, or wait for the new Nexus.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm a Sony user as well. Z3C. The price seemed to big even for me. Im into ROMs and stuff. Who isn't? New Nexus sounds good. Even the S7 does. But I enjoy compact phones more.

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jujubax (May 31, 2016)

nice


----------



## Ideas4ya (Jun 1, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> What do you guys think about Asus's new Zenfone line?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS985 using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been looking at the Zenfone 3 devices also. I'm liking the ultra although the premium has the better specs. The battery on the ultra looks like it's going to be a beast so I'll go with that phone whenever it comes out. Mainly because I'm coming from the Huawei P8max with a 6.8" screen and I simply can't go any smaller anymore. I simply can't lol!

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bigboss-over (Jun 1, 2016)

jamesava said:


> Which handset you have right now ? android or any other ?

Click to collapse



now i am using xiaomi redmi note 2, good price and performance !


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 1, 2016)

Ideas4ya said:


> I've been looking at the Zenfone 3 devices also. I'm liking the ultra although the premium has the better specs. The battery on the ultra looks like it's going to be a beast so I'll go with that phone whenever it comes out. Mainly because I'm coming from the Huawei P8max with a 6.8" screen and I simply can't go any smaller anymore. I simply can't lol!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Since the Samsung Galaxy A9 got 101 hours in GSMArena's battery test, the ZF3U  should be able to post even better than that lol. I wonder how good the ZF3's will be since it is using the 625, which is based on the 14nm process.

Sent from my LG-VS985 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 1, 2016)

The Galaxy A9 is a beast and i would take it as a replacement for my S6 just for it's battery life

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## i0nkol (Jun 1, 2016)

Lumia 950 or huawei p9... which i select?


----------



## Domin_PL (Jun 1, 2016)

What do you want from your phone?  Its 2 diffrefent systems

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ANGRY_robert (Jun 2, 2016)

*HTC One M9 or A9*

The time has come to move on from my M7; mainly because the radio has started to have bad signal drop problems. The new 10 is just too far out of my budget. I was leaning toward the M9 despite all its reported issues because it's a better version of what I currently have even though it is a year old. But the A9 is newer and can be had for relatively the same price. The A9 lacks dev support which I could honestly live without. Although I would imagine that with the new 10 that dev support will die off on the M9 before long. Your thoughts  are appreciated.


----------



## dknotty (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm thinking of either a nexus 6p, OnePlus 3 or ZTE axon 7. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SirVer (Jun 2, 2016)

ANGRY_robert said:


> *HTC One M9 or A9*
> 
> The time has come to move on from my M7; mainly because the radio has started to have bad signal drop problems. The new 10 is just too far out of my budget. I was leaning toward the M9 despite all its reported issues because it's a better version of what I currently have even though it is a year old. But the A9 is newer and can be had for relatively the same price. The A9 lacks dev support which I could honestly live without. Although I would imagine that with the new 10 that dev support will die off on the M9 before long. Your thoughts  are appreciated.

Click to collapse



Is there a particular reason that you need an HTC? I wouldn't get either of those devices - the M9 has serious heating issues (and I don't know if they've managed to make mods to fix it), and the A9 is far too expensive for the hardware it's packing. If you're willing to try another brand, and give us a budget, I'm sure you could find something with fewer compromises.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 2, 2016)

ANGRY_robert said:


> *HTC One M9 or A9*
> 
> The time has come to move on from my M7; mainly because the radio has started to have bad signal drop problems. The new 10 is just too far out of my budget. I was leaning toward the M9 despite all its reported issues because it's a better version of what I currently have even though it is a year old. But the A9 is newer and can be had for relatively the same price. The A9 lacks dev support which I could honestly live without. Although I would imagine that with the new 10 that dev support will die off on the M9 before long. Your thoughts  are appreciated.

Click to collapse



With that price you can get the LG G4 , OP2 , Note 4 , they are way better.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't know. I got the m9 and it was way cheaper used than I could get a note 4 or g4 for.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ANGRY_robert (Jun 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Is there a particular reason that you need an HTC? I wouldn't get either of those devices - the M9 has serious heating issues (and I don't know if they've managed to make mods to fix it), and the A9 is far too expensive for the hardware it's packing. If you're willing to try another brand, and give us a budget, I'm sure you could find something with fewer compromises.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've always had HTC phones. I like the sense ui. Plus I like small form factor phones. Anything beyond 5.5 inches is out of the question. I thought about the LG g4. My wife has the escape 2 but the ui is kinda plain. My budget is $350.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 AM ----------




SirVer said:


> Is there a particular reason that you need an HTC? I wouldn't get either of those devices - the M9 has serious heating issues (and I don't know if they've managed to make mods to fix it), and the A9 is far too expensive for the hardware it's packing. If you're willing to try another brand, and give us a budget, I'm sure you could find something with fewer compromises.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've always had HTC phones. I like the sense ui. Plus I like small form factor phones. Anything beyond 5.5 inches is out of the question. I thought about the LG g4. My wife has the escape 2 but the ui is kinda plain. My budget is $350.

Sent from my HTC One using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cavags5 (Jun 2, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I don't know. I got the m9 and it was way cheaper used than I could get a note 4 or g4 for.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I advice LG G4
Note 4 is a machine but the camera is not so good.


----------



## SirVer (Jun 2, 2016)

ANGRY_robert said:


> I've always had HTC phones. I like the sense ui. Plus I like small form factor phones. Anything beyond 5.5 inches is out of the question. I thought about the LG g4. My wife has the escape 2 but the ui is kinda plain. My budget is $350.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you considered an Xperia? The Z3 compact might do nicely for you, and their approach to the UI is similar to HTC's in that they change very little. If you're set on an HTC, though, I'd go with the M9 - more powerful, and a larger battery. Also, looking around on XDA, it seems like Marshmallow has improved its thermal performance.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 2, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> I advice LG G4
> Note 4 is a machine but the camera is not so good.

Click to collapse



Camera is not so good ?


----------



## jamesava (Jun 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The Galaxy A9 is a beast and i would take it as a replacement for my S6 just for it's battery life
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you know International Variant Of Samsung Galaxy A9 Pro Gets Wi-Fi Certification ?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 2, 2016)

jamesava said:


> Do you know International Variant Of Samsung Galaxy A9 Pro Gets Wi-Fi Certification ?

Click to collapse



What do you mean by Wi-Fi certification ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (Jun 2, 2016)

what should I consider ?
low budget : Xiaomi Redmi 3 (big non-removable battery, but risky to buy ,but Miui is a horrible interface )
low to medium budget : OnePlus x ( it doesn't have quick-charge but it has a large numbers of developers )
medium to high budget : Xperia Z5 compact (all in one features that I demand but i saw it have some heat problems like Z3+)
high budget : S6 edge ( high features , but it doesn't have sd card support , but have a decent number developers)


----------



## jamesava (Jun 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> What do you mean by Wi-Fi certification ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



wifi certified technically means the product has been tested to ensure its compatibility with other products of a different make or brand.

---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------




stefan254235435235411354 said:


> what should I consider ?
> low budget : Xiaomi Redmi 3 (big non-removable battery, but risky to buy ,but Miui is a horrible interface )
> low to medium budget : OnePlus x ( it doesn't have quick-charge but it has a large numbers of developers )
> medium to high budget : Xperia Z5 compact (all in one features that I demand but i saw it have some heat problems like Z3+)
> high budget : S6 edge ( high features , but it doesn't have sd card support , but have a decent number developers)

Click to collapse



Go for S6 edge


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 2, 2016)

jamesava said:


> wifi certified technically means the product has been tested to ensure its compatibility with other products of a different make or brand.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:24 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I searched and found infos about A9 pro only getting Wi-Fi certification , didnt find anything about the A9.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2016)

I bought my m9 used with stock marshmallow. Under normal use it doesn't heat up abnormally, it does however get hot using my GPS speedometer app, and playing music in the car driving while sitting in the sun on a hot day (about 80degrees). It felt really hot and my gsam battery app warned that the battery was hot, but performance didn't degrade noticeably. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 2, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> sitting in the sun on a hot day (about 80degrees)

Click to collapse



*snort*


----------



## s8freak (Jun 2, 2016)

Planterz said:


> *snort*

Click to collapse



80 hah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## Planterz (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll see your 105° on Saturday and raise you a 110°.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 2, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'll see your 105° on Saturday and raise you a 110°.

Click to collapse



Boo yah my friend LOL it cracks me when peeps complain about 80* how about when it's 80* at 11pm? 
I gotta move to a cooler clime

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## SirVer (Jun 2, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> hot day (about 80degrees).

Click to collapse



80 degrees? Man, I'm not trying to mock or anything, but I set my _air conditioner_ to that temperature. ?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jun 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> 80 degrees? Man, I'm not trying to mock or anything, but I set my _air conditioner_ to that temperature. ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



LOL right? Actually mine is set to 72 and 68 at night 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## SirVer (Jun 2, 2016)

s7freak said:


> LOL right? Actually mine is set to 72 and 68 at night
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F

Click to collapse



That's honestly too cold for me to spend an entire night in. I'd don't know why, I can handle any level of heat without complaint, but cold is another story altogether.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## s8freak (Jun 2, 2016)

SirVer said:


> That's honestly too cold for me to spend an entire night in. I'd don't know why, I can handle any level of heat without complaint, but cold is another story altogether.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Colder the better I  the winter it's 42* I have my sliding door half open yeah I love the cold 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 2, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Colder the better I the winter it's 42* I have my sliding door half open yeah I love the cold
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"

Click to collapse



A " New Smartphone" thread turned into some weather talks


----------



## cavags5 (Jun 2, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Camera is not so good ?

Click to collapse



Well compared to G4 is not. 
I have note 4 and had s6,  s6 was way better than note4 camera of course. 
And now i have s7 edge and the camera rocks. 
But LG G4 the camera is good like the s6.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm guessing on the 80, no thermometer in my old car, I live in Canada and we normally use Celsius. Could have been 85-90 but the sun is what made the phone get hot. I'm not complaining, but it is not a dry heat. 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 2, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I'm guessing on the 80, no thermometer in my old car, I live in Canada and we normally use Celsius. Could have been 85-90 but the sun is what made the phone get hot. I'm not complaining, but it is not a dry heat.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



True dat I've got some friends up north I know it gets humid. 
But dry heat? 105/40.5c  is just hot dry or not 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## obscuresword (Jun 3, 2016)

s7freak said:


> 80 hah
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I feel your pain, but I have it a tad easier lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also feel the same too. The colder the better. Plus in my opinion it is easier to warm yourself up than to cool yourself down lol. I wanted  to buy a house in Australia just so I can stay there durning our summer (since it is winter right now)


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 3, 2016)

Please guys use Celcius i have no idea about F° 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Jun 3, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Please guys use Celcius i have no idea about F°
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I use a unit converter app 
105*f is 40.5*c 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe driven AEL Kernel Powered G935F


----------



## leumas2003 (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi everyone!

The time has come to retire my iPhone 4S (which I'm guessing is not very popular around here  ) and I'm ready to ditch iOS for Android.

As I never had an Android device, my expectations are to be able to use the factory OS, get OTA updates, etc, without having to install custom ROMs in order to get a good experience.

Fundamental specs:
- Dual-SIM support.
- Dedicated microSD slot or, if not, at least 32GB/64GB storage.
- Good/great camera
- Fingerprint reader
- Android Marshmallow.
- Priced around 300-350 Euros.

Nice-to-have, but not fundamental stuff:
- Quick Charge.
- I'd rather have dedicated navigation keys and not on-screen ones.
- Ideally I'd like to avoid a 5.5" display or higher, but it was tough for me to find smaller phones with good specs. I'm used to my 3.5" and I'd rather stay in that 3.5"-4" spectrum. 5" would be better than 5.5" too.

From the phones I was able to find, I'd highlight the following: Motorola Moto G4 Plus, Asus Zenfone 3 and OnePlus 3 (unconfirmed specs).

My indecision also has to do with bloatware.
Since I'd rather not 'customize' my phone, at least for starters, I'd have to live with the factory software.
Out of the 3 brands, which one has the best reputation and most pleasant/stable software?
From what I read, OnePlus is close to stock Android, but it seems like their bug-fixing/updating hasn't been the best lately?

Do you have any other phone suggestions that I should look into? 

Thanks


----------



## Mistry98 (Jun 4, 2016)

*I need a new phone*

I currently have an Lg L90 D450n which is so slow. 

The spec which i want: 

At least 3GB RAM
good enough storage ( I have an SD card anyway) 
Good enough camera and needs to have a good front facing camera
Fingerprint reader to unlock phone
Metal frame

Overall it just needs to be fast enough to handle large apps such as Facebook, Snapchat and multi tasking. 
Budget : Around the £300 mark


----------



## SirVer (Jun 4, 2016)

leumas2003 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> The time has come to retire my iPhone 4S (which I'm guessing is not very popular around here  ) and I'm ready to ditch iOS for Android.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the Moto G4 Plus is your best option. It is very close to stock Android, which means faster updates (though that could change under Lenovo's ownership). OnePlus is not known for their software stability, and Asus tends to bundle waaaay too much bloatware.
There's also the Xperia Z5 Dual, which meets all your requirements except for the physical nav buttons, but I don't know if you'd be able to find it within your budget. Xperia devices (the Z series, at least) get OTAs for at least 2 years, but Sony is often very slow in pushing them out; you'll get the updates, but you may have to be patient.


Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:10 PM ----------




Mistry98 said:


> I currently have an Lg L90 D450n which is so slow.
> 
> The spec which i want:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei Honor 7? There's also a variant called the Honor 7i, which has only one main camera, which can rotate to face you so you can use it as a front camera.
While I'm sure there must be others that fit your requirements, I can think of anything else right now.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 4, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I think the Moto G4 Plus is your best option. It is very close to stock Android, which means faster updates (though that could change under Lenovo's ownership). OnePlus is not known for their software stability, and Asus tends to bundle waaaay too much bloatware.
> There's also the Xperia Z5 Dual, which meets all your requirements except for the physical nav buttons, but I don't know if you'd be able to find it within your budget. Xperia devices (the Z series, at least) get OTAs for at least 2 years, but Sony is often very slow in pushing them out; you'll get the updates, but you may have to be patient.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He can go to 500 euros so why not going for a flagship ? G4 plus is "meh"

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## leumas2003 (Jun 4, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I think the Moto G4 Plus is your best option. It is very close to stock Android, which means faster updates (though that could change under Lenovo's ownership). OnePlus is not known for their software stability, and Asus tends to bundle waaaay too much bloatware.
> There's also the Xperia Z5 Dual, which meets all your requirements except for the physical nav buttons, but I don't know if you'd be able to find it within your budget. Xperia devices (the Z series, at least) get OTAs for at least 2 years, but Sony is often very slow in pushing them out; you'll get the updates, but you may have to be patient.

Click to collapse



Thanks for mentioning the Xperia Z5 Dual, which I hadn't looked at before since I was searching for 2016 models.
I am/was slightly apprehensive since it's a model from last year, but it seems to be much more suitable for my needs than the new Xperia X series from Sony.  I managed to find it for 400€, which is close enough to my budget, I guess.
It's also much more pleasing to the eye than the Motorola G4 Plus, the fingerprint sensor is nicely placed, the screen is smaller (which is a huge plus in my book) and has other features that I hadn't really thought about like 4K video recording or FM Radio. 



Soufiansky said:


> He can go to 500 euros so why not going for a flagship ? G4 plus is "meh"[/URL]

Click to collapse



I'm not sure if you were talking about my post, but I mentioned 300-350€ and not 500€ 

If you guys can think of anything else, don't hesitate to mention it. Still have a couple of weeks before I hit "purchase"


----------



## zelendel (Jun 4, 2016)

leumas2003 said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Xperia Z5 Dual, which I hadn't looked at before since I was searching for 2016 models.
> I am/was slightly apprehensive since it's a model from last year, but it seems to be much more suitable for my needs than the new Xperia X series from Sony.  I managed to find it for 400€, which is close enough to my budget, I guess.
> It's also much more pleasing to the eye than the Motorola G4 Plus, the fingerprint sensor is nicely placed, the screen is smaller (which is a huge plus in my book) and has other features that I hadn't really thought about like 4K video recording or FM Radio.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As this will be your first android device you need to shake the notion that this year's device is better then last year's.  This is not completely true.   My soon to be 3 year old device will still stand toe to toe with this year's model from any oem.  Smartphone hardware is kinda stable now and each year the improvements are minor that the average person will not really notice.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 5, 2016)

leumas2003 said:


> Thanks for mentioning the Xperia Z5 Dual, which I hadn't looked at before since I was searching for 2016 models.
> I am/was slightly apprehensive since it's a model from last year, but it seems to be much more suitable for my needs than the new Xperia X series from Sony.  I managed to find it for 400€, which is close enough to my budget, I guess.
> It's also much more pleasing to the eye than the Motorola G4 Plus, the fingerprint sensor is nicely placed, the screen is smaller (which is a huge plus in my book) and has other features that I hadn't really thought about like 4K video recording or FM Radio.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Damn i'm blind , i thought it was 500€. It's 2:04 am i need to sleep , 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## eihabs (Jun 6, 2016)

*OP1 vs Motorola Nexus 6 vs Xiaomi redmi note 3 pro*

Hello people,

I am stuck in this Dilemma of these three choices that I've currently got, I would really appreciate some sincere advice from you fellas and Keep in mind that which phone among these could be more future proof regarding updates and everything..

Thank you.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 6, 2016)

eihabs said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I am stuck in this Dilemma of these three choices that I've currently got, I would really appreciate some sincere advice from you fellas and Keep in mind that which phone among these could be more future proof regarding updates and everything..
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



If you want something semi future proof (no device will be completely future proof.  That just isn't smart)  will be a nexus.  Anything else is a gamble.


----------



## SirVer (Jun 6, 2016)

eihabs said:


> Hello people,
> 
> I am stuck in this Dilemma of these three choices that I've currently got, I would really appreciate some sincere advice from you fellas and Keep in mind that which phone among these could be more future proof regarding updates and everything..
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



In terms of specs and hardware, Redmi Note 3 is probably the best, but the most future proof would be the Nexus 6, since it'll get assured updates for a long time, and will have plenty of custom ROMs as well. Unless the size and lack of fingerprint sensor is a dealbreaker for you, I'd say go for the Nexus 6.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## neonflash (Jun 6, 2016)

which phone is better moto x play or lg g3.
i was going to get the x play as someone in my local area was selling it but unfortunately he sold to someone else.
someone is now selling an lg g3 for a little bit more but not sure if its worth it.
i have a p8 lite but find it pretty laggy which is disappointing as i'm a fan of the huawei brand and had owned 3 previously.
the g3 has 3gb ram whereas the x play and my p8 lite have 2.
but i read that performance is better on the xplay coz it's octacore 
the xplay has a better camera & battery than both the p8 lite & g3

if anyone could offer an opinion on which is better option or should I just stick with my p8 lite


----------



## Planterz (Jun 6, 2016)

neonflash said:


> which phone is better moto x play or lg g3.
> i was going to get the x play as someone in my local area was selling it but unfortunately he sold to someone else.
> someone is now selling an lg g3 for a little bit more but not sure if its worth it.
> i have a p8 lite but find it pretty laggy which is disappointing as i'm a fan of the huawei brand and had owned 3 previously.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd rather have a G3 than a Moto X Play. Better GPU. You can get them for dirt cheap these days. Moto X Play probably has better battery life, but you can quickly swap one in the G3.


----------



## SirVer (Jun 6, 2016)

neonflash said:


> which phone is better moto x play or lg g3.
> i was going to get the x play as someone in my local area was selling it but unfortunately he sold to someone else.
> someone is now selling an lg g3 for a little bit more but not sure if its worth it.
> i have a p8 lite but find it pretty laggy which is disappointing as i'm a fan of the huawei brand and had owned 3 previously.
> ...

Click to collapse



The G3 has better performance than the Play, hands down. Snapdragon 801 vs 615 is no contest. Plus, there's 3 gigs of RAM which makes a difference. I don't know if the camera is better on the Play, but the G3 camera is pretty good. The Play's battery life will, of course, be better because of the bigger battery and lower resolution screen. If performance is your priority, get the G3, and if battery is your priority, get the Moto X Play.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jun 6, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The G3 has better performance than the Play, hands down. Snapdragon 801 vs 615 is no contest. Plus, there's 3 gigs of RAM which makes a difference. I don't know if the camera is better on the Play, but the G3 camera is pretty good. The Play's battery life will, of course, be better because of the bigger battery and lower resolution screen. If performance is your priority, get the G3, and if battery is your priority, get the Moto X Play.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I agree except about battery, true the play will def have better battery life but the G3 has a removable battery so battery life is of less importance since you can just swap out the battery for a charged one.
.


sent from my Nexus 6P, Note 5, Nexus 6 or Note 4


----------



## siavash2death (Jun 7, 2016)

Hello. First of all, I'm really sorry if this isn't a good place to find this new topic. I wasn't sure where should I create this topic. Anyway, I want to buy a new phone. But I'm not sure which phone should I buy. I want the phone not to be so big (smaller than 5.7" phones) and new,also with great software support (I want it to have enough custom things, like roms, kernels,.... in case that the phone's official support will end at someday anyway. It would be good if it has good camera and good sound quality,too. Is there such a phone available? Thanks in advance for helping me.


----------



## Domin_PL (Jun 7, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Hello. First of all, I'm really sorry if this isn't a good place to find this new topic. I wasn't sure where should I create this topic. Anyway, I want to buy a new phone. But I'm not sure which phone should I buy. I want the phone not to be so big (smaller than 5.7" phones) and new,also with great software support (I want it to have enough custom things, like roms, kernels,.... in case that the phone's official support will end at someday anyway. It would be good if it has good camera and good sound quality,too. Is there such a phone available? Thanks in advance for helping me.

Click to collapse



If support I recommend Nexus line. 
Also Samsung devices have great support,  but then after flashing you lose your warranty forever because they have knox.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> If support I recommend Nexus line.
> Also Samsung devices have great support,  but then after flashing you lose your warranty forever because they have knox.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I wouldn't count on Samsung.  Alot of the devices have locked bootloader with no unlock option.


----------



## limjh16 (Jun 8, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I wouldn't count on Samsung. Alot of the devices have locked bootloader with no unlock option.

Click to collapse



++ Exynox pains that make me cri everyday


----------



## zelendel (Jun 8, 2016)

limjh16 said:


> ++ Exynox pains that make me cri everyday

Click to collapse



Part of the reason I stopped buying Samsung devices years ago.  When they lied to devs every Samsung device in the house went in the trash.


----------



## siavash2death (Jun 8, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> If support I recommend Nexus line.
> Also Samsung devices have great support,  but then after flashing you lose your warranty forever because they have knox.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks. Do you have any other recommendation? Cause the latest nexus devices are kind of old now. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Domin_PL (Jun 8, 2016)

> Thanks. Do you have any other recommendation? Cause the latest nexus devices are kind of old now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse




You can glance through Motorola phones.  Maybe moto x play or a little bit more expensive moto x style? 

Or wait for the newest nexus phones,  but 6p is a really good phone,  but expensive. 
There is also Nexus 6, with QI but with worse camera than 5x/6p

You can look at Huawei p8,  but it has really bad dev support. Maybe lg g3? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 8, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Hello. First of all, I'm really sorry if this isn't a good place to find this new topic. I wasn't sure where should I create this topic. Anyway, I want to buy a new phone. But I'm not sure which phone should I buy. I want the phone not to be so big (smaller than 5.7" phones) and new,also with great software support (I want it to have enough custom things, like roms, kernels,.... in case that the phone's official support will end at someday anyway. It would be good if it has good camera and good sound quality,too. Is there such a phone available? Thanks in advance for helping me.

Click to collapse



When it comes to longevity, nothing beats Nexus or the OnePlus line. The OnePlus devices are essentially unofficial Nexuses in that they're easily unlocked (the same exact method) where custom recovery can be flashed and people will make custom kernels and ROMs for a long time to come. Nearly 5 years old and the Nexus 4 has Marshmallow support from the community, despite Google abandoning the device at 5.1 LP. I expect the same will be true for OnePlus devices. The OnePlus One was immensely popular (the OnePlus Two not so much) and will receive custom support for a long time to come. The OnePlus Three comes out in a week and looks to be one hell of a device. If you can afford one, it'll be a long time before it's truly obsolete and even longer before custom support abandons the device.


----------



## VonXDA (Jun 8, 2016)

Buy sony z5 any variant it will be a good experience primise

Sent from my HUAWEI RIO-L01 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## stefan254235435235411354 (Jun 8, 2016)

should i buy the htc 10 , Lg g5 or s7 edge ?
i opt for htc 10 ,but i need your opinions guys


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 8, 2016)

The Nexus 4 is 3.5 years old, not 5.  

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 8, 2016)

Planterz said:


> When it comes to longevity, nothing beats Nexus or the OnePlus line. The OnePlus devices are essentially unofficial Nexuses in that they're easily unlocked (the same exact method) where custom recovery can be flashed and people will make custom kernels and ROMs for a long time to come. Nearly 5 years old and the Nexus 4 has Marshmallow support from the community, despite Google abandoning the device at 5.1 LP. I expect the same will be true for OnePlus devices. The OnePlus One was immensely popular (the OnePlus Two not so much) and will receive custom support for a long time to come. The OnePlus Three comes out in a week and looks to be one hell of a device. If you can afford one, it'll be a long time before it's truly obsolete and even longer before custom support abandons the device.

Click to collapse



I'm not impressed of the OnePlus 3...everybody thought that the OnePlus 2 will come with QHD but it didn't happen. And then the OnePlus 3 has only FHD too, which is really embarrassing for a "flagship-killer"... you have to think for VR, there you will feel the difference between FHD and QHD!!


----------



## Planterz (Jun 8, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> The Nexus 4 is 3.5 years old, not 5.

Click to collapse



Derp.  Almost 4 years old, not 5. Still...


Xperia_L said:


> I'm not impressed of the OnePlus 3...everybody thought that the OnePlus 2 will come with QHD but it didn't happen. And then the OnePlus 3 has only FHD too, which is really embarrassing for a "flagship-killer"... you have to think for VR, there you will feel the difference between FHD and QHD!!

Click to collapse



401ppi is still plenty good for any phone. And as a "phone", going with that rather than QHD significantly improves battery life. QHD is definitely the minimum for VR, but how big is that market? Of the one person I know and a friend of his whom I've never met, and another friend of a friend I've never met, all of whom got the Samsung VR for free, I've never met anyone all that interested in VR. It's still a novelty. For the price OnePlus offers their devices, I wouldn't except QHD, and frankly, wouldn't want it at the sacrifice of battery life. I've played with the Samsung VR (with a S7 Plus) and although it was entertaining and trippy, it looked like crap. The S8 will supposedly have a 4K screen for VR. I'll give it another go then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2016)

Any of you folks care to chime in about how tightly ZTE devices and Asus devices  lock down the boot loader?  I want a new device but I got so spoiled with my One + 1 because it was basically designed for ease of ROM flashing.   I am looking at the ZTE Axon 7 and the Asus ZenFone 3 Deluxe ... But I don't know how well suited those platforms are for flashing ROMs.  Anyone know?


----------



## NoSkypeOnCM (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm about to buy a new phone for about 250-300 bucks.
I want a good Custom  ROM support in order to allow regular updates.

A good camera would be nice and a removeable battery.
screen should be at most 5.2" and readable in sun light

LG G3/G4 seem to match perfectly - besides they are too big (5,5")
Nexus 5X, P9 Lite, Galaxy A5 have no removeable battery,
Galaxy S5 Neo, Galaxy A5, P9 Lite have no Custom-Rom-Support afaik

whats the point in having regular long-term updates, if you cannot replace the battery.

I want to use the device for a long time. I'm still on S2, but the internal memory has read error from time to time now (however that happens) and the screen is very dark compared to newer devices.

thanks for ideas.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 9, 2016)

NoSkypeOnCM said:


> I'm about to buy a new phone for about 250-300 bucks.
> I want a good Custom  ROM support in order to allow regular updates.
> 
> A good camera would be nice and a removeable battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with the Nexus 5X. You can't swap the battery on the fly, but it's not all that difficult to replace should the need arise in the next couple years or so.
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5X+Teardown/51318


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 9, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Derp. Almost 4 years old, not 5. Still...
> 
> 
> 401ppi is still plenty good for any phone. And as a "phone", going with that rather than QHD significantly improves battery life. QHD is definitely the minimum for VR, but how big is that market? Of the one person I know and a friend of his whom I've never met, and another friend of a friend I've never met, all of whom got the Samsung VR for free, I've never met anyone all that interested in VR. It's still a novelty. For the price OnePlus offers their devices, I wouldn't except QHD, and frankly, wouldn't want it at the sacrifice of battery life. I've played with the Samsung VR (with a S7 Plus) and although it was entertaining and trippy, it looked like crap. The S8 will supposedly have a 4K screen for VR. I'll give it another go then.

Click to collapse



VR is coming really fast...now you hear it only from YouTube but in a few months you will see a lot...trust me!


----------



## zelendel (Jun 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> VR is coming really fast...now you hear it only from YouTube but in a few months you will see a lot...trust me!

Click to collapse




I wouldnt count too much on it. They are being returned alot due to people getting head aches, motion sickness and eye issues. The Best buy store here has returned 100 in the past 2 weeks that were sold.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 9, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I wouldnt count too much on it. They are being returned alot due to people getting head aches, motion sickness and eye issues. The Best buy store here has returned 100 in the past 2 weeks that were sold.

Click to collapse



That's true...how much will the OnePlus 3 be?


----------



## Planterz (Jun 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> That's true...how much will the OnePlus 3 be?

Click to collapse



I've read that it'll start at $350 (possibly less) for the base 32gb/4gb model, and will also have 64 and 128gb models with 6gb RAM, with some other possible combinations available.


----------



## Immortel.CZ (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey guys.
Currently I´m owning Zenfone 2 running onCM 13.1 and pretty happy with it (well, not mentioning rear speaker replacement but that was cheap so..) but I´m thinking about giving ZF2 to gf and buy for myself better phone. So I´ve though you could help me ou.
Here are my requirements:

- Price 420$ max.
- Android OS. I would like to newest OS because I´m used to 6.0.1 CM 13.1. Maybe 5+ would do it but thing is, this phone needs to be in range, where ppl creating roms for it so it have lot of possibilities. ZF2 have no updates from Asus on higher OS but ppl creating new roms. So, something like this. Simply, I dont want to be stuck on 4.2.2 or something like this.
- Camera should be at least more than average. I really like to taking photos and recording stuff.
- 2 048Mb ram. At least.
- At least 16Gb storage space.
- Can I juse SD card? YES.
- If it is possible, no MTK chips. I need working GPS (at least as it was on ZF2) and I have bad experiences with losing GPS signal or waiting too long for fix on MTK chipsets (THL W100, HTC Desire 310, and such).
- 4G/LTE. Not much to say.
- It needs to be fully usable in Europe, specificaly in Czech Republic.
- 5.5" FHD display.
- Battery. Need good on screen time. 4h OST is minimum, probably so 3000mAh can do it, but it depends on software calibration so... Well battery should be really good. 
- Nothing new, untested and such. Need something which is stable and tested. I dont want to buy another ZF2...
- Neither "china" phones. I know some of them are good but... At least not those crap ones (Elephant and such). Lenovo, Xiaomi and such can do the thing.
- NFC would be great.

Heh, I already know it will not fit the price but maybe it does. Dont have too much time on my hands to search it for myself, so I´m trusting you guys.
Thanks and sorry for my sometimes bad english.
Cheers!

EDIT: Just watched review for LG G4, looks really nice but will wait for you guys


----------



## Immortel.CZ (Jun 9, 2016)

ZF2 wasn't that bad


----------



## zelendel (Jun 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> That's true...how much will the OnePlus 3 be?

Click to collapse




To be honest I couldnt tell you for sure as I wont buy their devices so I never keep track of what they are doing.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 9, 2016)

zelendel said:


> To be honest I couldnt tell you for sure as I wont buy their devices so I never keep track of what they are doing.

Click to collapse



Which good and cheap devices do you prefer?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 9, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Which good and cheap devices do you prefer?

Click to collapse




I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for" The only "cheap" devices I get a nexus devices. Mind you I have paid full retail for every devices I have owned for the past 10 years. With the exception of getting a few second hand, but even then I only get them from people I know.


----------



## josip-k (Jun 9, 2016)

yesterday i swapped my lg g3 for a nexus 5x. Best. decision. ever. n5x is simply awesome


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 9, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> yesterday i swapped my lg g3 for a nexus 5x. Best. decision. ever. n5x is simply awesome

Click to collapse



going to get rid of my lg g3 too in a few days, battery life is just horrible
i know that 1h  sot isnt normal but the batterylife of the g3 was never great, also with the overheating issues

still not sure what phone i'm going to get


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 10, 2016)

NoSkypeOnCM said:


> I'm about to buy a new phone for about 250-300 bucks.
> I want a good Custom  ROM support in order to allow regular updates.
> 
> A good camera would be nice and a removeable battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are a heavy user , with tons of apps installed , multitasking...etc stay away from the A5 2016 believe me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 04:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 AM ----------




HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> going to get rid of my lg g3 too in a few days, battery life is just horrible
> i know that 1h  sot isnt normal but the batterylife of the g3 was never great, also with the overheating issues
> 
> still not sure what phone i'm going to get

Click to collapse



What is your budget ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> If you are a heavy user , with tons of apps installed , multitasking...etc stay away from the A5 2016 believe me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



max 700€

thinking about S7 or Htc 10 maybe
not a favourite of the edge


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 10, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> max 700€
> 
> thinking about S7 or Htc 10 maybe
> not a favourite of the edge

Click to collapse



Both the S7 and the HTC 10 are great devices , it's a matter of personal perferences. But if i were you i would get the S7 edge.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Immortel.CZ (Jun 10, 2016)

Well, thanks for help!


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Both the S7 and the HTC 10 are great devices , it's a matter of personal perferences. But if i were you i would get the S7 edge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Do you really use the edge? I see it more as an annoyance than a feature actually. When you touch the edge with the side of your hand....the bigger battery is Nice though


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 10, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Do you really use the edge? I see it more as an annoyance than a feature actually. When you touch the edge with the side of your hand....the bigger battery is Nice though

Click to collapse



The bigger battery is not just nice but it's awesome , the S7 edge have amazing battery life. Talking about the edges i dont have an "edge" variant , but still its something nice to have and it looks more classy than the regular S7.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The bigger battery is not just nice but it's awesome , the S7 edge have amazing battery life. Talking about the edges i dont have an "edge" variant , but still its something nice to have and it looks more classy than the regular S7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Why didnt you get it if you like it so much?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 10, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Why didnt you get it if you like it so much?

Click to collapse



I have the S6 , i'm planning to get the S7 edge in future.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## The-Captain (Jun 10, 2016)

zelendel said:


> I am a firm believer of "you get what you pay for" The only "cheap" devices I get a nexus devices. Mind you I have paid full retail for every devices I have owned for the past 10 years. With the exception of getting a few second hand, but even then I only get them from people I know.

Click to collapse



This. Also you are probably going to have the phone for a decent amount of time, and while you will pay more, you will also be happier with the device for longer.


----------



## force70 (Jun 11, 2016)

HeaDShoTHuntR1 said:


> Do you really use the edge? I see it more as an annoyance than a feature actually. When you touch the edge with the side of your hand....the bigger battery is Nice though

Click to collapse



Im with  you, more annoying and eating up valuable real estate in my view.

People reallly seem to love it though and yes Id admit does look cool.



Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## banas (Jun 11, 2016)

Im getting Xiaomi Mi5 Pro


----------



## Naresh Rawat (Jun 11, 2016)

M currently having oneplus one but m gona have oneplus three as my next smart phone...

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## banas (Jun 11, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> yesterday i swapped my lg g3 for a nexus 5x. Best. decision. ever. n5x is simply awesome

Click to collapse



Best of luck with your new phone!


----------



## JazzieBoi (Jun 12, 2016)

I am looking for a phone for $400 or less with an unlock able bootloader, I am definitely thinking about the oneplus 3. So if anyone has any ideas on phones like that please let me know.


----------



## BlackWeather01 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'd look into a moto x pure. I was thinking about getting one myself to see if it's as good as everyone says. I don't think a Nexus 5X would be a terrible option either.


----------



## SUREDEV (Jun 12, 2016)

You can try lenovo zuk z1

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## leondestiny (Jun 12, 2016)

i would like to ask from people's experience in this thread here, i have purchased my current phone "nexus 6" on amazon some 9months ago, i am in love with this beast Stock android phone. but sadly it came with a defected screen ( i see gradient line appear on most solid backgrounds except for pitch black, i always use pitch black themes to avoid that screen issue, other than that it feels pretty good on normal usage).

but to my question now, well i previously owned Galaxy phones, e.g S2/S5 etc. < on those i always prefered CM Roms, so i always flashed them over the stock TW.

the thing i noticed with my nexus 6 is that, CM/Aosp feels way way lighter smoother than that on the Galaxy S phones.. i am sure this is because Nexus phones come directly from Stock Android and that being the reason i assume ?

so finally, if i would make a switch, we have alot of the big brand names here except "stock android phones" are sadly not so popular in where i live, so i cant find any .. we have LG/Samsung/Htc/Huawei etc. 

is there any brand other than 'moto' 'nexus' 'oneplus' that are pretty good with CM/Aosp based Roms? i have never used an LG/HTC phone before.


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 12, 2016)

leondestiny said:


> i would like to ask from people's experience in this thread here, i have purchased my current phone "nexus 6" on amazon some 9months ago, i am in love with this beast Stock android phone. but sadly it came with a defected screen ( i see gradient line appear on most solid backgrounds except for pitch black, i always use pitch black themes to avoid that screen issue, other than that it feels pretty good on normal usage).
> 
> but to my question now, well i previously owned Galaxy phones, e.g S2/S5 etc. < on those i always prefered CM Roms, so i always flashed them over the stock TW.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I always use AOSP based roms, now i have an lg g3 (old phone, upgrade in a week ) and it runs SUPER smooth i must say. Never had any issues with roms before.


----------



## zelendel (Jun 12, 2016)

leondestiny said:


> i would like to ask from people's experience in this thread here, i have purchased my current phone "nexus 6" on amazon some 9months ago, i am in love with this beast Stock android phone. but sadly it came with a defected screen ( i see gradient line appear on most solid backgrounds except for pitch black, i always use pitch black themes to avoid that screen issue, other than that it feels pretty good on normal usage).
> 
> but to my question now, well i previously owned Galaxy phones, e.g S2/S5 etc. < on those i always prefered CM Roms, so i always flashed them over the stock TW.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The reason is that nexus devices are made to run on the open source drivers instead of the closed sourced ones made for devices like Samsung and other devices use.  

On devices like that you will always come across issues that can't be fixed.  It's just the way of things.


----------



## leondestiny (Jun 12, 2016)

zelendel said:


> The reason is that nexus devices are made to run on the open source drivers instead of the closed sourced ones made for devices like Samsung and other devices use.
> 
> On devices like that you will always come across issues that can't be fixed.  It's just the way of things.

Click to collapse



mm, i think i will stick to pure android phones.. my possible next phone could be the 6p.

i shall see, thank you for the info!


----------



## cryingthug (Jun 14, 2016)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



In my opinion, I recommend looking carefully for the phone that has the features that you want instead of just going for one of the top phones like Samsung or iPhone. I'm looking for the biggest phablet there is with a good specifications + good price.


----------



## NWatk1 (Jun 14, 2016)

The Galaxy Note has limited GB capacity,  only 32GB,  not much you can do with that. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 14, 2016)

cryingthug said:


> In my opinion, I recommend looking carefully for the phone that has the features that you want instead of just going for one of the top phones like Samsung or iPhone. I'm looking for the biggest phablet there is with a good specifications + good price.

Click to collapse





NWatk1 said:


> The Galaxy Note has limited GB capacity,  only 32GB,  not much you can do with that.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You two are replying to a post from *four* freaking years ago. Get a damned clue.


----------



## adomm420 (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm looking forward to the next generation Nexus phones with 4.75"-5.2" displays. Still happy with my LG Nexus 5, so there's no rush for me  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Labs


----------



## lkthomas (Jun 15, 2016)

I am looking for suggestion of small phone which officially support CM13. Requirement:
1. as small as possible form factor
2. Long battery life
3. Support 4G LTE,
B39 (TD 1900 +)	LTE
B40 (TD 2300)	LTE
B41 (TD 2500)	LTE
4. I don't mind of budget phone.


----------



## cryingthug (Jun 15, 2016)

*Still valid*



Planterz said:


> You two are replying to a post from *four* freaking years ago. Get a damned clue.

Click to collapse



I believe the comment I posted is still valid even after four years for people looking into buying new phones. That is all.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 15, 2016)

Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?

Click to collapse



Probably the most you can get out of a phone for 399 but it could've been better...its not great but will most definetly be enough for most people


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2016)

cryingthug said:


> I believe the comment I posted is still valid even after four years for people looking into buying new phones. That is all.

Click to collapse



Fair and true enough. Myself I'm a huge proponent of waiting a bit and getting last year's model. Or even older. Paid $70 for my S4 a year ago. Got my Nexus 6 brand new a few months back for less than half what it cost when it came out. Except for the fingerprint sensor, there's nothing my Nexus 6 can't do that the 6P can, or likely the next one in line. My S4 is 3 generations old now, but it'll still run any app or game I can download. I'd rather spend a hundred or two on a flagship from a prior year than get a new "budget" phone. And sure, an S7 Edge would be great, but I'd rather spend half the money on a Note 4.

And to answer your question, which I missed, look at the Nexus 6. I can't say enough good things about mine. If 6" isn't big enough for you (giggity), there's a handful of 6.4" ones. Lenovo just came out with a trio, but even the best one (with QHD screen) is still only rocking a SD652. Good enough, but I'd want better. There's a couple other 6.4" Chinese ones, but the cost of them plus the importing inflation of cost makes them way too expensive.  You could go a bit retro and get the Sony Xperia Z Ultra. Them bezels though...

---------- Post added at 03:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?

Click to collapse



As we talked about earlier, higher def than FHD really won't make any difference outside of VR gear. Being AMOLED, it's possible (probable?) that it uses a pentile matrix, which could make things look less high quality, but I wouldn't worry about it. Why do you think the camera fails? 16mp with OIS is pretty dang good. I guess I'd have to see some reviews and sample pics, but the hardware is certainly there. If the phone is all it appears to be cracked up to be, I'd say $400 or whatever that exchanges into is a good deal. I'm not in the market, but if I were, it'd definitely be on my radar. I've only seen one review so far, and I'd definitely wait for some more before making any real judgment. Is 3000mAh enough? Again, wait for more reviews. It could be...the AMOLED screen can certainly help, plus the SD820 isn't the crazy power sucker that the 810 was.


----------



## Betegreuh (Jun 15, 2016)

@Planterz : I do the same. I got my G3 brand new 6 months ago. And when you wait a little, you have more dev support.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Fair and true enough. Myself I'm a huge proponent of waiting a bit and getting last year's model. Or even older. Paid $70 for my S4 a year ago. Got my Nexus 6 brand new a few months back for less than half what it cost when it came out. Except for the fingerprint sensor, there's nothing my Nexus 6 can't do that the 6P can, or likely the next one in line. My S4 is 3 generations old now, but it'll still run any app or game I can download. I'd rather spend a hundred or two on a flagship from a prior year than get a new "budget" phone. And sure, an S7 Edge would be great, but I'd rather spend half the money on a Note 4.
> 
> And to answer your question, which I missed, look at the Nexus 6. I can't say enough good things about mine. If 6" isn't big enough for you (giggity), there's a handful of 6.4" ones. Lenovo just came out with a trio, but even the best one (with QHD screen) is still only rocking a SD652. Good enough, but I'd want better. There's a couple other 6.4" Chinese ones, but the cost of them plus the importing inflation of cost makes them way too expensive. You could go a bit retro and get the Sony Xperia Z Ultra. Them bezels though...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right...I thought about your last messages and thought that FHD is more than enough...it will probably take some time that I really want VR...and I think, Amoled is great if you use some black theme


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?

Click to collapse



The phone is out yesterday and you are already talking about problems , how do you know ? Really..........

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 15, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yeah you're right...I thought about your last messages and thought that FHD is more than enough...it will probably take some time that I really want VR...and I think, Amoled is great if you use some black theme

Click to collapse



Well, I won't say that I don't love the QHD screen on my Nexus 6. But playing games off-charger really sucks the battery down, and that's where a "mere" FHD screen shows its advantage.

I think it's going to be another year or 2 before VR really takes off. Sony's getting into it, and the Galaxy S8's will supposedly have 4k screens for VR purposes. A co-worker of mine got the Samsung VR free when he upgraded his S6 to the S7 Edge, and I played around with it for a bit. It's cool, very trippy, but honestly it looked kinda crappy. Even with the 2k/QHD screen, it was very pixelated and low-quality looking. Another year or 2.

What I really hope to see come from VR might sound kinda bland compared to the games and inevitable deluge of VR porn, but I hope to see VR tourism. Like whitewater rafting down the Grand Canyon or snorkeling in the Great Barrier Reef. Walk down the halls of MoMA or the Lourve at my own leisure. Or sit behind the home plate at Wrigley Field and watch the Cubs lose again, or ringside/octogonside at a boxing or MMA fight.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 15, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Well, I won't say that I don't love the QHD screen on my Nexus 6. But playing games off-charger really sucks the battery down, and that's where a "mere" FHD screen shows its advantage.
> 
> I think it's going to be another year or 2 before VR really takes off. Sony's getting into it, and the Galaxy S8's will supposedly have 4k screens for VR purposes. A co-worker of mine got the Samsung VR free when he upgraded his S6 to the S7 Edge, and I played around with it for a bit. It's cool, very trippy, but honestly it looked kinda crappy. Even with the 2k/QHD screen, it was very pixelated and low-quality looking. Another year or 2.
> 
> What I really hope to see come from VR might sound kinda bland compared to the games and inevitable deluge of VR porn, but I hope to see VR tourism. Like whitewater rafting down the Grand Canyon or snorkeling in the Great Barrier Reef. Walk down the halls of MoMA or the Lourve at my own leisure. Or sit behind the home plate at Wrigley Field and watch the Cubs lose again, or ringside/octogonside at a boxing or MMA fight.

Click to collapse



Yep, I think we really need a 4K screen for that...it will probably take 1-3 years...and what would be cool too is GTA in Reallife...so you have your own hometown and can do what you want. WTF, VR porn? 

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:29 PM ----------

One question: Some brands are not including a headphone jack for their new devices so audio will go over USB type C...will older devices with an USB C port support this audio over USB C? Or only this devices which have no headphone jack?


----------



## force70 (Jun 16, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?

Click to collapse



I think  in 2016 offering only 64gb of storage without an ext sd slot  is a joke lol.

They should have at least had 128gb as an option. 

This 64gb  note 5 is definitely  the last device i will buy  with such a small amount of storage.

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 16, 2016)

force70 said:


> I think  in 2016 offering only 64gb of storage without an ext sd slot  is a joke lol.
> 
> They should have at least had 128gb as an option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe for you , 64gb is more than enough for half of users.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Jun 16, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Maybe for you , 64gb is more than enough for half of users.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



 50%....I kinda  doubt it...

Even if it is say 50% , there is the other 50% who it is not enough for hence my previous comment.



Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 16, 2016)

force70 said:


> I think in 2016 offering only 64gb of storage without an ext sd slot is a joke lol.
> 
> They should have at least had 128gb as an option.
> 
> This 64gb note 5 is definitely the last device i will buy with such a small amount of storage.

Click to collapse



So I'm using an Xperia L atm. It has 8GB of internal storage(most storage is used by System, Apps and some ROM zips) and 32GB ext sd card. That's the maximum for my device and I think it's enough...maybe it could be more space but for what do you need all of that space? For me, maybe 10 GB of data goes for music and I have thousands of songs...then another 10-20 for movies, but I could store the movies on my Computer and only load it on my device, if I really need them, so 64 GB would be more than enough for me.


----------



## bazuz (Jun 16, 2016)

Probably oneplus3


----------



## force70 (Jun 16, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> So I'm using an Xperia L atm. It has 8GB of internal storage(most storage is used by System, Apps and some ROM zips) and 32GB ext sd card. That's the maximum for my device and I think it's enough...maybe it could be more space but for what do you need all of that space? For me, maybe 10 GB of data goes for music and I have thousands of songs...then another 10-20 for movies, but I could store the movies on my Computer and only load it on my device, if I really need them, so 64 GB would be more than enough for me.

Click to collapse



Well just my apps alone is 1 gb.

Tit backup is over  2gb

One twrp backup is approx 5gb and I have at least 5 on my device at all times so an easy 25gb or more there.

Then there are my pics which i have over 40gb of.

What is kinda funny is I really keep no music on here lol

Now before anyone mentions "the cloud" yes I take full advantage of my 1tb dropbox account, but there are certain things I prefer to have on my actual devices.

For those of you who can make do with  little storage space thats great, some of us cannot.



Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## Xdalex01 (Jun 16, 2016)

I will buy Nexus 5X,can't wait to try pure Android after a boring year of Huawei P8 Lite ?


----------



## oy-ster (Jun 16, 2016)

Anyone knows an  inexpensive phone company which always updates it's security?


Other than the Nexus, Galaxy or the Moto, which are costly brands, are there any companies that issue regular security patches for android?
I know google finds and fixes holes every month but most manufacturers don't pass it on to consumers.
LG G2-3-4 are supposedly excellent phones which fit the price criteria (especially second hand) but unfortunately their updates are very rare and concerns mostly usability.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 16, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well just my apps alone is 1 gb.
> 
> Tit backup is over 2gb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But 5 GB for one TWRP backup? I only save on backup at the time and that has max. 2 GB...


----------



## force70 (Jun 16, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> But 5 GB for one TWRP backup? I only save on backup at the time and that has max. 2 GB...

Click to collapse



Ive noticed over the years that as android versions continue to advance backups have gotten bigger and bigger. On old phones like my S3 or your device they are much smaller than say on the note 5 or nexus 6p.

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 16, 2016)

force70 said:


> Ive noticed over the years that as android versions continue to advance backups have gotten bigger and bigger. On old phones like my S3 or your device they are much smaller than say on the note 5 or nexus 6p.

Click to collapse



Oh, wow


----------



## Betegreuh (Jun 16, 2016)

I use my 16GB G3 without SD Card !
But I save my TWRP backups on USB with OTG now.

I used a 4GB device without SD Card for a year and half, maybe it helps.


----------



## HeaDShoTHuntR1 (Jun 16, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well just my apps alone is 1 gb.
> 
> Tit backup is over  2gb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



very efficient storage use, why would you ever need 5 backups??? 40 gig photos????
Not that you cant use your storage the way you want..... but hey, i think you really can't complain




Betegreuh said:


> I use my 16GB G3 without SD Card !
> But I save my TWRP backups on USB with OTG now.
> 
> I used a 4GB device without SD Card for a year and half, maybe it helps.

Click to collapse



i have a G3 as well with 64gb sd card maybe use like 20-30 gigs total


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 17, 2016)

Most of my SD card storage is used by music. A few photos but most I eventually delete from the phone and keep on Google drive or Dropbox. I am collecting more and more music but not sure I'll use up the 64gb memory card. 

I haven't rooted this phone yet so no backups but I only ever kept one or two.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 17, 2016)

williamjames007 said:


> 6 gb ram 64 gb rom sell old phone buy new phone

Click to collapse



Piss off, spam factory.


----------



## SirVer (Jun 17, 2016)

force70 said:


> I think  in 2016 offering only 64gb of storage without an ext sd slot  is a joke lol.
> 
> They should have at least had 128gb as an option.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm genuinely curious as to why you need any more than 64 gigs; I have a bad case of digital hoarding, and even I would do fine with 64 gigs and an OTG drive. I agree that if you're paying a large amount, and SD slot is a must, but when you're talking about a value proposition like the OP3... Besides, there's going to be a 128 GB model in July anyway.

EDIT: Read your other reply. 40 gigs of pictures? I mean, I'm not one to talk, I do the same thing, but DAMN. 
I do understand the backups thing, though - you can never have enough. I recommend getting an OTG drive for them - it's the reason I originally got mine, and it's been indispensable ever since.


----------



## force70 (Jun 17, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why you need any more than 64 gigs; I have a bad case of digital hoarding, and even I would do fine with 64 gigs and an OTG drive. I agree that if you're paying a large amount, and SD slot is a must, but when you're talking about a value proposition like the OP3... Besides, there's going to be a 128 GB model in July anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Read your other reply. 40 gigs of pictures? I mean, I'm not one to talk, I do the same thing, but DAMN.
> I do understand the backups thing, though - you can never have enough. I recommend getting an OTG drive for them - it's the reason I originally got mine, and it's been indispensable ever since.

Click to collapse



I see storage like horsepower in my car and muscle mass: you can never have enough 

Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P


----------



## SirVer (Jun 17, 2016)

force70 said:


> I see storage like horsepower in my car and muscle mass: you can never have enough
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or Nexus 6P

Click to collapse



... Can't argue with that. ?

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 17, 2016)

I understand it, but I look at it more as having a 2000HP school bus, compared to a 1500HP suburban.

Sent from my HTC One M9 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jun 18, 2016)

I am looking to possibly replace my Galaxy S4. The sim card tray is going out. Its only $65 or so to repair but I think I want a change to a phone(maybe phablet) with more active developers and ROMs. AICP and Resurrection Remix is the only ROM offering nightly builds that I recall off hand.  Both are great ROMs. Although AICP offers more tweaks then RR IMO. Anyways I am looking for something for a device in the $200 range that offers removal/swappable batteries, expandable storage via micro sd, and offer at least equivalent hardware to my S4. Oh and it needs to offer an unlocked or unlockable bootloader and GSM(StraighTalk) compatible!

Am I asking for to much there? Lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aegnor (Jun 18, 2016)

My next smartphone will be iPhone 6s, a lots of years on android drove me to change to something new for me. I mean not iOS but another perspective. Yes i will lose a lots of features but i will gain something else. Maybe i'll go back to android when it'll be the moment but i always have my fellow S5 with me so...cheers!


----------



## nikeman513 (Jun 18, 2016)

I would be wary of buying a OnePlus 3. Owning a OnePlus phone is a nightmare! Oxygen is buggy as hell, their build quality is terrible, when you do a warranty claim you pay for shipping to China (and back if they deem it not covered), and then you're still out of a phone for 6 weeks.

The reviews are already showing that the phone has something weird going on. 3-4 hours SOT on a 1080p screen when you have the HTC 10 with 2K resolution doing almost 6 hours? They have almost the same specs. This screams problems with OS Ram Management! Reviewers even stated the phone uses a ton of RAM. If you want to buy a phone for just specs go for it, but read everyone else's horror stories on THEIR OWN SITE. It's ridiculous, people there are basically saying they feel bad for all the suckers buying the phone for specs not actually looking into how terrible a company OnePlus is. 

I owned a OnePlus 1, and it had build quality control issues; it cost me over $50 in shipping and I was out a phone for over a month. Oh, and they didn't even fix it! I sold 4 OnePlus 2's and all the people who bought from me had contacted me about warranty within a 6 months all with similar issues. Only one managed to get his phone fixed! 

Go ahead and buy one though, I'm sure you'll expect OnePlus to magically be a better company on their fourth phone, and you won't have any issues. I'm used to the ignorance, I said stuff last year and people got pissed off thinking it was a "fluke" or a first year business thing. I had the last laugh, all I can do is warn you...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## HonorCasper (Jun 18, 2016)

*maybe...*

I Love the looks og s7 Edge, but its expensive..

---------- Post added at 06:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------

The New LeMax looks awesome too.. 8gb of Ram!


----------



## Aniruddha10 (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey everyone.
I'm looking for an upgrade for my sony xperia zr and the oneplus 3 caught my attention.
It's kind of over my budget but it really seems worth it and if I do buy it I hope I can use it for 2+ years without needing to buy a new phone.
I'm worried about battery deterioration over time cause my xperia zr's batter life dropped significantly after about a year and a half.
So right now I'm really confused. I really want the Oneplus 3 but I don't know if I want to spend that much money on a smartphone (I know it's not a lot but it's about INR 10,000/$150 more than I've ever spent on a phone). 
I don't want to spend a lot of money and then after like a year or two feel obligated to buy a new one cause mine is not good enough. I feel that this won't be a problem cause the phone seems set for the near future but you never know..

I'm sorry, I'm not very clear, my thoughts are all over the place. Just not sure what to do  
Appreciate any feedback and if you know of any other phones that are cheaper and good please let me know.

Btw, the Axon 7, Lenovo Zuk 2 are not really options cause they aren't available in my country(India) and am not sure when they will be.


----------



## Yopoman (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

Will try Zuk 2 !


----------



## rahgaj (Jun 19, 2016)

I have zeroed in three phones 
 note 5 vs nexus 6p vs one plus 3
looking for  performance ,longetivity and good service and customer support.
plz help and provide other suggestions if any


----------



## Parthenopipitsa (Jun 19, 2016)

I cant decide which phone to buy. What is available here for my bucket and I think worth are Nexus 5x, Moto X style, LG V10 and few others. What would you suggest?


----------



## josip-k (Jun 19, 2016)

Parthenopipitsa said:


> I cant decide which phone to buy. What is available here for my bucket and I think worth are Nexus 5x, Moto X style, LG V10 and few others. What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



i have N5x and it's great so far. the development is awesome (especially the N dev preview), the FP is awesome, and oh, the camera is outstanding. Screen is decent too. just the battery life is a bit downside, but everything else is great. i don't know about the two other phones tho.


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 19, 2016)

Switching back to Android

I'm looking at going back to Android for my phone. The last Android phone I had was the HTC EVO. It has been that long. 



I currently have a nexus player and nvidia shield tablet. So I have still been using android just not as my phone.



So the question is which phone is the best to go with? The s7 edge, nexus 6p or one plus 3. 



I would like to stick with 5.5-5.7 screen and ability to do VR and stream games via moonlight. 





So any advise?   





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why you need any more than 64 gigs; I have a bad case of digital hoarding, and even I would do fine with 64 gigs and an OTG drive. I agree that if you're paying a large amount, and SD slot is a must, but when you're talking about a value proposition like the OP3... Besides, there's going to be a 128 GB model in July anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Read your other reply. 40 gigs of pictures? I mean, I'm not one to talk, I do the same thing, but DAMN.
> I do understand the backups thing, though - you can never have enough. I recommend getting an OTG drive for them - it's the reason I originally got mine, and it's been indispensable ever since.

Click to collapse





By OTG drive do you mean an OTG cable and an external HDD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikeman513 (Jun 19, 2016)

rahgaj said:


> I have zeroed in three phones
> note 5 vs nexus 6p vs one plus 3
> looking for  performance ,longetivity and good service and customer support.
> plz help and provide other suggestions if any

Click to collapse



Check out swappa if you want a good used price, not to mention people there love phones, so everyone is very honest about condition. 

I would go for the Nexus 6p personally. You have the timely updates to look forward to. The good thing about Nexus is I don't have to spend a lot of time with rooting and what not anymore. After 7 years of it, it gets old. Nexus gives you pure Android and timely updates to avoid having to root to get the best experience! 

Not to mention build quality is great! I wouldn't go for OnePlus mainly due to the OS already having a lot of ????. Their executives are on Reddit personally trying to answer quality control issues already. People are starting to get the phone and even though it has 6GB of RAM, the phone's shutting down applications when you use more than 1... What's the point of RAM when they do that? It's typical OnePlus activity. You will regret buying it, believe me. I've sold many, and had the 1 for a year.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 19, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I'm genuinely curious as to why you need any more than 64 gigs; I have a bad case of digital hoarding, and even I would do fine with 64 gigs and an OTG drive. I agree that if you're paying a large amount, and SD slot is a must, but when you're talking about a value proposition like the OP3... Besides, there's going to be a 128 GB model in July anyway.
> 
> EDIT: Read your other reply. 40 gigs of pictures? I mean, I'm not one to talk, I do the same thing, but DAMN.
> I do understand the backups thing, though - you can never have enough. I recommend getting an OTG drive for them - it's the reason I originally got mine, and it's been indispensable ever since.

Click to collapse





By OTG drive do you mean an OTG cable and an external HDD?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------




nikeman513 said:


> I would go for the Nexus 6p personally. You have the timely updates to look forward to. The good thing about Nexus is I don't have to spend a lot of time with rooting and what not anymore. After 7 years of it, it gets old. Nexus gives you pure Android and timely updates to avoid having to root to get the best experience!
> .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse




May I ask how the Nexus 6p stacks up against s7 edge? I did the rooting thing years ago and I agree with you it gets old, but the specs on the s7edge are impressive. Plus it has VR gear if I wanted to go down that road. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikeman513 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well S7 has better processor, but you have to take into account the software too. You'll save quite a bit going with a 6p, and you will probably be overall happier with it a year from now when it's still getting day 1 updates. HTC is the only company I would consider over a Nexus. If money isn't an issue (like if you really are considering a S7), I'd go with HTC 10 over the S7 any day. Similar specs, but HTC 10 has amazing build quality, and much better OTA support. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## SirVer (Jun 19, 2016)

Parthenopipitsa said:


> I cant decide which phone to buy. What is available here for my bucket and I think worth are Nexus 5x, Moto X style, LG V10 and few others. What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



The V10 is great on paper, but I've heard that it has issues after continued use, both hardware and software. The Moto X Style would probably be my choice, given that selection - clean OS, will probably be easy to root/flash, has all the specs you need, except for the fingerprint sensor.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------




Bboy486 said:


> Switching back to Android
> 
> I'm looking at going back to Android for my phone. The last Android phone I had was the HTC EVO. It has been that long.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P, since it's the only phone currently on the market that has support for (beta) Daydream VR. If you're serious about VR, you should either get a ZTE Axon 7 (Daydream compatible), or wait for more Daydream ready devices to come out. If you don't want to wait, the 6P is your best option for future proofing.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------




Bboy486 said:


> By OTG drive do you mean an OTG cable and an external HDD?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, though I do sometimes use that as well. I meant a USB drive that has both microUSB and USB A connectors, so I can use it with both my PC and my phone, like the Sandisk Dual OTG drive.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerisimo (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm thinking about replacing my samsung s5 with a phone which has excellent community (cm) support, which one should I get? I'd also like it to have microsd slot, IR and solid camera.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm waiting for the OP3 to reach my country , this phone is dope considering the price.


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The V10 is great on paper, but I've heard that it has issues after continued use, both hardware and software. The Moto X Style would probably be my choice, given that selection - clean OS, will probably be easy to root/flash, has all the specs you need, except for the fingerprint sensor.
> 
> Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I see. I have so many drives that the otg cable is a much more economical solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------




nikeman513 said:


> Well S7 has better processor, but you have to take into account the software too. You'll save quite a bit going with a 6p, and you will probably be overall happier with it a year from now when it's still getting day 1 updates. HTC is the only company I would consider over a Nexus. If money isn't an issue (like if you really are considering a S7), I'd go with HTC 10 over the S7 any day. Similar specs, but HTC 10 has amazing build quality, and much better OTA support.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





Any future proofing in it like VR? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Jun 20, 2016)

Bboy486 said:


> I see. I have so many drives that the otg cable is a much more economical solution!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...

Click to collapse



VR has nothing to do with future proofing.  There is a good chance it will fade away like 3d screens did.  So I wouldn't worry about it to much.


----------



## 101AjA101 (Jun 20, 2016)

Samsung note6 i guess, atm iam using s6 but s7 seems like same as s6 so better to choose some different, please advice if iam thinking wrong...


----------



## SirVer (Jun 20, 2016)

Pjerisimo said:


> I'm thinking about replacing my samsung s5 with a phone which has excellent community (cm) support, which one should I get? I'd also like it to have microsd slot, IR and solid camera.

Click to collapse



What's your budget?

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Naresh Rawat (Jun 20, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Hey guys, what do you think about the new OnePlus 3? I like this metall unibody much more than this cheap sandstone ****. But OnePlus fails with the camera again and is 3000 mAh enough? It looks great if you hear wow SD820, 6 ****ing GB RAM, 5.5 inch amoled (only FHD) and the rest on almost the newest level too and this for only 399€, but it has some problems again. What do you think?

Click to collapse



One+ 3 is not a bad idea. It have got high end specs under the hood at a very cheap price compared to other flagship device. But it do op3 do comes wid some problems. The major one is memory management. Though it has fuqin 6gigs of ram, it don't store apps in it efficiently as compared to sgs7edge. Op3 lags far behind sgs7edge in the speed test. It doesn't mean dat m stopping u or persuading u to not purchase op3. I personally gona purchase the device as I own opo n m really impressed by its performance. Anyways all the best for ur next smartphone...???

Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DrSnitch (Jun 20, 2016)

Good phone with  wireless charging , SD slot and unlockable bootloader?

Sent from my DROID Mini using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Parthenopipitsa (Jun 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> The V10 is great on paper, but I've heard that it has issues after continued use, both hardware and software. The Moto X Style would probably be my choice, given that selection - clean OS, will probably be easy to root/flash, has all the specs you need, except for the fingerprint sensor.
> 
> Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

Click to collapse



Thank you.
I hate that it doesnt have fingerprint sensor but I can live with that. Other thing I dont like is that has nearly no options for camera very basic. Is this fixed with an update / other software? Had a Moto G before and I really liked it. However had an accident and got completely destroyed.

As for V10 many people say the best but I cant trust LG much.Other options even more expensive?


----------



## SirVer (Jun 20, 2016)

Parthenopipitsa said:


> Thank you.
> I hate that it doesnt have fingerprint sensor but I can live with that. Other thing I dont like is that has nearly no options for camera very basic. Is this fixed with an update / other software? Had a Moto G before and I really liked it. However had an accident and got completely destroyed.
> 
> As for V10 many people say the best but I cant trust LG much.Other options even more expensive?

Click to collapse



If the camera is a priority for you, the V10 may be the best choice - it's been universally praised, even more so than the G5, whereas the X Style is notable for being the first Moto flagship whose camera isn't underwhelming. As for the limited camera options, I think Moto devices, along with the Nexus line, use the Camera2 API, so using another camera app should give you the features you need while still having full access to the hardware, as long as the sensor itself is capable of it (which it probably is). Don't take my word for it, though - I know next to nothing about cameras. You should probably check the subforum if this question has been answered, or post your own.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerisimo (Jun 20, 2016)

SirVer said:


> What's your budget?

Click to collapse



Unlimited since ill probably buy through contract.


----------



## SirVer (Jun 20, 2016)

Pjerisimo said:


> Unlimited since ill probably buy through contract.

Click to collapse



I don't know much about carrier-locked devices, so I don't know which ones have the best support (or even which ones have support at all), but even disregarding that, the most recent devices I can think of that meets all your requirements are the LG G4 and HTC One M9. Both devices have their issues: the G4 is still being reported as having the bootloop issue due to a manufacturing defect, and the M9 is infamous for its out of control heating and throttling (this appears to have improved with updates, and there are other mods available to counter it, but I don't know how effective they are). If you're willing to compromise and leave out IR, you have the Xperia Z5 and HTC 10 (the G5 isn't worth buying if you're going to flash a ROM on it, since the modularity probably won't work). The Z5 has got some community love already, while the 10 is still suffering due to issues with the system verity checks and encryption (not a single CM or AOSP-based ROM that I could find).

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerisimo (Jun 20, 2016)

Hmm, so maybe mi5 (lacks sd though) or waiting for new nexuses?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 20, 2016)

Naresh Rawat said:


> One+ 3 is not a bad idea. It have got high end specs under the hood at a very cheap price compared to other flagship device. But it do op3 do comes wid some problems. The major one is memory management. Though it has fuqin 6gigs of ram, it don't store apps in it efficiently as compared to sgs7edge. Op3 lags far behind sgs7edge in the speed test. It doesn't mean dat m stopping u or persuading u to not purchase op3. I personally gona purchase the device as I own opo n m really impressed by its performance. Anyways all the best for ur next smartphone...???
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



There is already a fix for ram management.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:23 PM ----------




Pjerisimo said:


> Unlimited since ill probably buy through contract.

Click to collapse



S7 edge is the best if you have unlimited budget but cm support you can forget it. You can check the OnePlus 3 or Nexus 6p.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 20, 2016)

I have the m9, recently traded a g3 and a beat up g2 for it. Before that I had an m8. So far a couple months in I have no overheating issues and the m9 is noticeably faster than the m8. I got it because I wished I never sold the m8. 

Sent from my Lenovo YT3-X50F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Vintage144 (Jun 20, 2016)

I agree , i usually keep two backups only , not much music or photos, all docs go to cloud or protected folders, 64g is plenty if the need arises, i keep many backups in cloud though


Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bandisyah (Jun 20, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm thinking to buy OnePlus 3. Currently using Xperia Z2, I'm not really impressed with my current phone's camera. Whay do you guys think?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 20, 2016)

bandisyah said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking to buy OnePlus 3. Currently using Xperia Z2, I'm not really impressed with my current phone's camera. Whay do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Defenitely worth.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## rossyl (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi, 

Hoping you can help me with a few suggestions for a new phone.

- Under £200
- No more than a 5 inch screen
- With NFC
- Also fast processor, decent amount of RAM, and decent storage (at least 16GB - or expandable). 

Any thoughts?

Very few budget phones have NFC, but with Google launching Android Pay more widely recently - this will definitely change. 

Is it just worth waiting? 

Also, is it worth getting a phone that can handle VR now?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 21, 2016)

rossyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping you can help me with a few suggestions for a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's worth but a phone that can handle VR should have a 2k display , so no budget phone...

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 21, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It's worth but a phone that can handle VR should have a 2k display , so no budget phone...

Click to collapse



And even 2K looks like a game, that was released ten years ago...it's the minimum...but I think there will be some smartphones out there in a few months/years that are built for VR with a 4K screen and a huge battery.


----------



## elephonefan (Jun 23, 2016)

I am the fan of elephone.CC which is one of the brand cell phone supplier and i am accustomed to shopping at the store and i bought P9000 and P8000,I got a big surprise from the brand that elephone.cc has unveiled latest Elephone S3 with 15% off discounts plus various coupons hduring 21th June to 30 June(those shopping at the store could get the most 10 USD coupons), the elephone.cc gave me the 10 usd coupons because I frequented this store, it is just sold at 149 USD excluding shipping price cutting from 179.99 USD,that make it the cheapest on the net,HAHA elephone just aims to join us to enjoy the the excitement of wonderful third round of the European Cup!That's why elephone.cc launched the discounts, you could contact with the girl sale for other varies coupons.LOL


----------



## SirVer (Jun 24, 2016)

rossyl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hoping you can help me with a few suggestions for a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're better off getting an older flagship from 2014 or so than a current budget phone. Unfortunately, the only small options are the Xperia Z3/Z3 compact and the HTC One M8. Between these, the Z3 is better, but I'm not sure you'll find it within your budget. You can probably find the M8, but it's got a mediocre camera, less RAM, and a much smaller battery. If that's fine with you, then the M8 is your best option. If it turns out to be too expensive, you can go back one more year, and check out the Xperia Z/ZR and the One M7, which will probably fit your requirements, but with a catch - the only way you're going to get performance anywhere approaching "good" is if you use custom ROMs.
I would recommend checking out the LG G3, even though the screen size is bigger - the screen to body ration makes it only slightly larger than most 5" phones. I went from a 4.7" to the G3 with few issues; while that may not be true for everyone, it's worth checking out.

On getting a VR ready device... I don't think it's worth it at this point. Even on a 2K display it doesn't look great. It's fun, for sure, but frankly, you don't need more than 1080p to experience that. If you're looking for high visual fidelity in VR, you're better off getting a desktop VR set, like the Oculus Rift or HTC Vive - actually, those are your only options.

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:41 AM ----------




bandisyah said:


> Hey guys, I'm thinking to buy OnePlus 3. Currently using Xperia Z2, I'm not really impressed with my current phone's camera. Whay do you guys think?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AnandTech says the camera is fairly good, and fairly good today will almost certainly beat anything from two years ago. However, it's also got the worst display they've ever tested - you should read it yourself. At least part of the issue is software, and OnePlus says they're working on an update to fix it, but whether that will make a big difference, no one knows yet.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleunes254 (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm looking for an upgrade from my Xperia SP. The things I find important in a phone is

  * Stock Android feeling
  * Good camera
  * Good performance
  * Good battery (or fast chargeable)
  * Not too big (5,5"+) (preferable 5")
  * Not 700€ (looking at you, Samsung s7, HTC 10,...).


As you can see, I'm a big fan of the Nexus series. Although the 6P is a little too big for me, its price, specs and OS are amazing. That's why I'm waiting for google to unveil the Nexus of 2016, of which I have very high expectations!

However, OP3 is out and it meets my requirements as well (judging from the reviews, it really looks like a good phone) and now I find myself in a dilemma. Should I buy the OP3, or should I wait for the new Nexus? (Which may have a better camera, battery,... but could be a bit pricier as wel.)

TL;DR Should I buy the new OP3, or wait for the new Nexus?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 24, 2016)

Deleunes254 said:


> I'm looking for an upgrade from my Xperia SP. The things I find important in a phone is
> 
> * Stock Android feeling
> * Good camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Haha, that's the same question, I'm asking me since some weeks/months. I'm looking for an upgrade for my Xperia L, the space is ways too low...so for me the OP3 is probably the only option because you will have a lot of custom ROMs with stock android feeling, on the Nexus devices too but they are too expensive for me...I don't wanna spend more than 400€ for a phone because you never know, maybe tomorrow will come an awesome new feature for that everybody need a new device. BTW I'm from Germany so the pricing could be a bit higher than normal


----------



## Deleunes254 (Jun 24, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Haha, that's the same question, I'm asking me since some weeks/months. I'm looking for an upgrade for my Xperia L, the space is ways too low...so for me the OP3 is probably the only option because you will have a lot of custom ROMs with stock android feeling, on the Nexus devices too but they are too expensive for me...I don't wanna spend more than 400€ for a phone because you never know, maybe tomorrow will come an awesome new feature for that everybody need a new device. BTW I'm from Germany so the pricing could be a bit higher than normal

Click to collapse



Hehe awesome! I guess we're in the same boat then! I was hoping that the nexus would be a bit cheaper but you're probably right!

Only thing that frightens me from the OP3 is the customer support and the Amoled screen... But for 400€ it really is a good phone!

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 24, 2016)

Deleunes254 said:


> Hehe awesome! I guess we're in the same boat then! I was hoping that the nexus would be a bit cheaper but you're probably right!
> 
> Only thing that frightens me from the OP3 is the customer support and the Amoled screen... But for 400â?¬ it really is a good phone!

Click to collapse



Yep customer support is definitely a big problem for OnePlus...but that will not stop me from buying one...why are you frightened of an Amoled Screen?


----------



## Cymerio (Jun 24, 2016)

I like Bq's phones. They are very close to stock Android, only having a couple of Bq's apps which you can disable easily. You won't find the need to reflash it to decrapify it.
They are mostly targeted at low/mid end range. I think mine was at ~200€ or so. Very easy to root aswell.
I bought the Aquaris E5 FHD, while a friend of mine has the M5 (way better camera, specially at low light conditions). They are both 5", and battery lasts enough for me.
Have a look at least for the M5.


----------



## CCHIPSS (Jun 24, 2016)

My friend is looking for a cheap phone with 

1) Good camera
2) Good battery life (ideally removable so he can buy another battery)  
3) Expandable SD card slot.  

He doesn't really play any games and he doesn't need a huge screen (although he doesn't mind it).   Any suggestions?  :

Price range $250 USD +/-


----------



## force70 (Jun 24, 2016)

CCHIPSS said:


> My friend is looking for a cheap phone with
> 
> 1) Good camera
> 2) Good battery life (ideally removable so he can buy another battery)
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 is the first one which pops up in my head...not sure on US prices though as Im in Canada but you can get a mint used one here for $250.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P or S6


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 24, 2016)

CCHIPSS said:


> My friend is looking for a cheap phone with
> 
> 1) Good camera
> 2) Good battery life (ideally removable so he can buy another battery)
> ...

Click to collapse



LG G3 , "used" LG G4.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## carnby24 (Jun 25, 2016)

Tango.....


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

I ditched my 2 year old s5 for OP3 and I am pretty happy with my decision. 
However camera and battery backup were much better on s5 (in comparison, not that OP3 sucks)


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 25, 2016)

banjara said:


> I ditched my 2 year old s5 for OP3 and I am pretty happy with my decision.
> However camera and battery backup were much better on s5 (in comparison, not that OP3 sucks)

Click to collapse



A camera from a two year old phone is better than one, from a "just released" device?


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> A camera from a two year old phone is better than one, from a "just released" device?

Click to collapse



You must know that Samsung is famous for its camera. Oneplus also has 16 mp, OIS & manual mode but when I compare the results of the 2 devices I find s5 camera better. Maybe the image processing algorithms are better at Sammy. 
Doesn't mean that I am not happy with OP3 results.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 25, 2016)

banjara said:


> You must know that Samsung is famous for its camera. Oneplus also has 16 mp, OIS & manual mode but when I compare the results of the 2 devices I find s5 camera better. Maybe the image processing algorithms are better at Sammy.
> Doesn't mean that I am not happy with OP3 results.

Click to collapse



Okay, but that could be because of the software...probably custom ROMs can take a lot more from that 16 MP camera in the O+3


----------



## Deleunes254 (Jun 25, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yep customer support is definitely a big problem for OnePlus...but that will not stop me from buying one...why are you frightened of an Amoled Screen?

Click to collapse



The screen has been a dubious subject so far... Many say it way good enough, others like to criticize it a lot.. But you're right! and i heard there doing there best to improve their support.

Sent from my Xperia SP using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 25, 2016)

Deleunes254 said:


> The screen has been a dubious subject so far... Many say it way good enough, others like to criticize it a lot.. But you're right! and i heard there doing there best to improve their support.

Click to collapse



I will wait for more reviews and look, what OnePlus do to improve the OP3(they released a OTA update to fix RAM management and some other things really fast)...then hopefully the Gold version will be out and I'll probably buy it then


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Okay, but that could be because of the software...probably custom ROMs can take a lot more from that 16 MP camera in the O+3

Click to collapse



Probably. I can't say for sure. But my guess is most of the custom roms have CM, PA or stock bases. So if the base RoM doesn't have the required libraries and algos code then the developers might not be able to do much on that.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 25, 2016)

banjara said:


> Probably. I can't say for sure. But my guess is most of the custom roms have CM, PA or stock bases. So if the base RoM doesn't have the required libraries and algos code then the developers might not be able to do much on that.

Click to collapse



Hmm...lets see and wait!


----------



## Pjerisimo (Jun 25, 2016)

Hmm, but I was hoping that op3 has better camera than S5 :/ I was never really satisfied with s5 camera..


----------



## banjara (Jun 25, 2016)

Pjerisimo said:


> Hmm, but I was hoping that op3 has better camera than S5 :/ I was never really satisfied with s5 camera..

Click to collapse



You have higher standards of satisfaction then 
DSLR maybe?


----------



## notauseranymore (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting the Redmi Note 3 Pro because it's cheap and I've heard good reviews plus it has a Qualcomm (who doesn't like it anyway) processor.

However, I'd like to hear hands-on complaints about it too, anything that bugged you about it. I normally just browse reddit/xda/game on my devices if that helps.


----------



## Pjerisimo (Jun 25, 2016)

banjara said:


> You have higher standards of satisfaction then
> DSLR maybe?

Click to collapse



Hahah, too heavy 

So you are sure that s5 camera is better than op3?


----------



## force70 (Jun 25, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Hi guys, I'm thinking of getting the Redmi Note 3 Pro because it's cheap and I've heard good reviews plus it has a Qualcomm (who doesn't like it anyway) processor.
> 
> However, I'd like to hear hands-on complaints about it too, anything that bugged you about it. I normally just browse reddit/xda/game on my devices if that helps.

Click to collapse



Other than the BL being  hard to get unlocked now and the at best "mid range" snapdragon 650 in it would be a decent device. I would imagine it gets some crazy battery life with that 4000mah in it which can be a huge plus. Dual sim capable and having an SD card slot is also kinda nice 

For me personally not being able to unlock  the BL for sure and the SD 650 in it would steer me away though...

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P or S6


----------



## banjara (Jun 26, 2016)

Pjerisimo said:


> Hahah, too heavy
> 
> So you are sure that s5 camera is better than op3?

Click to collapse



Yepp. That's what I felt. OP3 has much better front camera though


----------



## notauseranymore (Jun 26, 2016)

force70 said:


> Other than the BL being hard to get unlocked now and the at best "mid range" snapdragon 650 in it would be a decent device. I would imagine it gets some crazy battery life with that 4000mah in it which can be a huge plus. Dual sim capable and having an SD card slot is also kinda nice
> 
> For me personally not being able to unlock the BL for sure and the SD 650 in it would steer me away though...

Click to collapse



I see. The forums here had unlock methods though they look like a pain to do; thanks for the tip.


----------



## DanTheLemonMan (Jun 26, 2016)

*Ulefone Power*, cheap as chips 5.5inch 6050Mah battery, octa core and runs android 6.0


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 26, 2016)

Off Topic but on topic. The wife just broke her phone. Cannot get a new one under warranty and we aren't looking to spend a lot for a temp replacement phone. 

I was thinking of the LG G3 used from a site like gazelle or swappa. I either need it unlocked or on sprint. 

I'm hesitant to but a used phone from eBay in case the ESN isn't clean.

So thoughts on a phone > 150 that you would recommend (she has an iPhone and doesn't like Android but we will likely go Android)

And if I do go eBay what else do I need to check beside the ESN?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 26, 2016)

Are you not protected somewhat by PayPal using eBay? I once bought something through PayPal and got no response from the seller at all and was refunded within a few days. I would feel safer buying on eBay than our local classified (kijiji) which is like Craigslist. Everything cost more on eBay but there is more of a guarantee against getting ripped off. I've bought a few phones from eBay and never had a problem.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Jun 26, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Are you not protected somewhat by PayPal using eBay? I once bought something through PayPal and got no response from the seller at all and was refunded within a few days. I would feel safer buying on eBay than our local classified (kijiji) which is like Craigslist. Everything cost more on eBay but there is more of a guarantee against getting ripped off. I've bought a few phones from eBay and never had a problem.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



In a way but more and more sellers are using other means due to paypal policies that doesn't protect the seller at all.  Most of the things found on eBay now are frauds and cheap knock offs labeled as the real things.


----------



## Bboy486 (Jun 26, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Are you not protected somewhat by PayPal using eBay? I once bought something through PayPal and got no response from the seller at all and was refunded within a few days. I would feel safer buying on eBay than our local classified (kijiji) which is like Craigslist. Everything cost more on eBay but there is more of a guarantee against getting ripped off. I've bought a few phones from eBay and never had a problem.
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





You have the protection but eBay sellers do lie. Swappa is a good site but more expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 26, 2016)

EBay is already too expensive by the time I add the shipping, import charges and Canadian to US conversion. Can buy much cheaper locally just have to hope you don't get scammed.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bboy486 said:


> Off Topic but on topic. The wife just broke her phone. Cannot get a new one under warranty and we aren't looking to spend a lot for a temp replacement phone.
> 
> I was thinking of the LG G3 used from a site like gazelle or swappa. I either need it unlocked or on sprint.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think an unlocked G3 will work on Sprint; you'll need to get the Sprint version. Same goes for anything that isn't Nexus, iPhone, or some Motorolas. Sprint has specific CDMA and GSM requirements and unless an unlocked phone is made to work on Sprint (like the afore mentioned), it won't.

You can get it off eBay or Swappa with relatively little risk as long as you go with a reputable seller. However, there is still a risk that there might be an ESN issue, but a reputable seller will take care of the problem (ie: refund/exchange). For example, I recently bought an AT&T S4 Mini off a seller here on Swappa. 700+ positive feedback, 5 stars, etc. IMEI was clean, obviously, because Swappa does the checks. It was not advertised as unlocked, but AT&T will do it for free, if it's eligible (they all do, they have to). Turns out mine wasn't eligible. IMEI was in good standing so it passed the check, but the account was still making payments so it wasn't unlockable. Some angry drunken words later and I sent it back and got the refund (the angry drunken words weren't necessary to get the refund, but I was drunk and angry so they came out anyway). Wasn't happy with the vendor or their communication or what they told me, but I sent it back and got the refund without issue, because that's what reputable vendors do.

I can't speak for Gazelle. Never heard of them.


----------



## humphries466 (Jun 27, 2016)

*Root old s4 or buy s7?*

Hey, I got told to post my question here 

Hi, I'm pretty new to all of this but I think I have a general concept of everything. I kinda just want someone to talk to about what direction I should go. I'm thinking of either rooting my s4 or buying an s7.

My s4 has served me well and it's still good to use but it's the kogan 16gb version. Unfortunately before I bought it I thought that a 64gb sd card would solve all of my problems but it's never that simple. I have a lot of space issues, well I did before I culled everything. I like having apps. Some of them help with my studies. I'm also interested in getting the kindle app, etc. Obviously most apps aren't allowed to be on the SD card. I like having a good all in one device. The battery also has problems some times. Random restarts, dies before 1%, battery pack can't charge it when it is on low battery. 

I wouldn't mind an S7 but I wouldn't say it's completely necessary. I like that it's water resistant, I see that as a big pro actually. Just handy. The problem with the S7 is that it's only available in 32gb (25 after system). I feel as though down the track I am going to have the same problems. I think it's almost a planned thing by Samsung. Also there's USB C around the corner and 4k. Not that I am THAT fussed about those things but yeah... Their prices haven't dropped either. Kogan have them cheaper... Plan would be best money wise though. 

So what do you think I should do? Root or upgrade? 
I don't really want to put the time in with rooting but if it's a once off that's ok. 
Few other rooting questions:
Once rooted can i update and use as normal? Like anything on the play store? 
Is the phone essentially the same but with root access? 
Can/should I move all apps to the SD card? Banking apps still work and are safe?? 
Security concerns? 
Free to use stuff like kindle? 
Any other things I have forgotten about? 

I really don't want to be fuss ass-ing around with it too much to be honest. 
Any input is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## notauseranymore (Jun 27, 2016)

humphries466 said:


> Hey, I got told to post my question here
> 
> Hi, I'm pretty new to all of this but I think I have a general concept of everything. I kinda just want someone to talk to about what direction I should go. I'm thinking of either rooting my s4 or buying an s7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd say root your S4 first and try it out, there are plenty of optimisation that comes with it. Yes your phone is the same on root, except your status as owner becomes god of your phone. You can move apps to SD with root but it might launch apps slowly and decrease the lifespan of that card.

Some apps will refuse to work with root but we even have root apps to hide root so it's all good. If your experience with it is still not satisfying, you can then move to the S7. Rather than choosing, you can experience both this way.


----------



## humphries466 (Jun 27, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> I'd say root your S4 first and try it out, there are plenty of optimisation that comes with it. Yes your phone is the same on root, except your status as owner becomes god of your phone. You can move apps to SD with root but it might launch apps slowly and decrease the lifespan of that card.
> 
> Some apps will refuse to work with root but we even have root apps to hide root so it's all good. If your experience with it is still not satisfying, you can then move to the S7. Rather than choosing, you can experience both this way.

Click to collapse



Good points, thanks. I am still concerned about updating and stuff. I feel like I am missing information. Wouldn't a system update wreck my phone? And online banking, would this be a concern? I guess I have nothing to lose. I will have to strip my phone first though I think. 

Thanks


----------



## notauseranymore (Jun 27, 2016)

humphries466 said:


> Good points, thanks. I am still concerned about updating and stuff. I feel like I am missing information. Wouldn't a system update wreck my phone? And online banking, would this be a concern? I guess I have nothing to lose. I will have to strip my phone first though I think.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse




If your phone still receives system updates I don't think they will work with root. As for online banking, don't install shady apps and you'll be fine.


----------



## Planterz (Jun 27, 2016)

humphries466 said:


> Good points, thanks. I am still concerned about updating and stuff. I feel like I am missing information. Wouldn't a system update wreck my phone? And online banking, would this be a concern? I guess I have nothing to lose. I will have to strip my phone first though I think.

Click to collapse



Don't worry about system updates. You're not getting any for a phone that's 3 generations old.

Unless, of course, you want to try custom ROMs. Root the thing, sure, and see how that works out for you. Maybe it fixes your issues, maybe it doesn't. If not, try a custom ROM like CyanogenMod. Custom ROMs are the way to be on the latest version of Android with a device that the manufacturer has abandoned. Sure, you'd like a brand new S7, but that's several hundred bucks, or at least a couple hundred and a 2 year contract/payment plan. The S4 is still good enough to do anything you'd expect it to with regards to speed (better than a "budget" phone like a Moto G), so if you're not ready to ditch it and go with something new, you can breathe new life into it with a custom ROM.


----------



## jbrookley (Jun 27, 2016)

*Looking at options for new phones*

Hello everyone!

I bought a used LG G3 from Swappa last year and it looks like it gave up living.  It's not loading Wi-Fi, bluetooth, or data so I basically don't have internet and it randomly seems to reset every 2 minutes or so.  Already tried booting an old TWRP backup but no luck.  Some posts online seem to suggest this is a "well known issue" (which doesn't inspire much confidence in LG with me) and that it will likely take a motherboard replacement to fix the issue.  

Anyway, I'm back on my old S4 and considering my options.  I'm not on a contract at this point (and would prefer to stay that way), ideally buying directly from the manufacturer rather than going through AT&T.  Not sure how doable that is though.  I looked at the Moto X but they're sold out and I was also looking at the Nexus 6P but it's been out a while and might have a new one coming out . . . Doesn't make much sense for me to pay for the 6P if a new device for the same price is likely to be released soon.  

I'm not in a hurry since I have an adequate (even if it is a bit old) backup for now.  Are there any good phones you suggest?  Maybe one worth waiting for?  Maybe a model a year old I can pick up for a reasonable price on Swappa?  I'm open to any suggestions.  

As far as usage, I tend to be a bit on the heavier side these days, playing games and such on it (nothing super resource intensive).  I'd like to have swappable battery and SD cards but I'm willing to pass on that for the right phone.  I'd also ideally like to have a type C connector for future proofing but, once again, that's a WANT not a NEED.  

Any help you guys could give me would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## hortstu (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,
I'm using the samsung galaxy s4 on sprint.  
I'm rooted and looking to upgrade to something that I can root again.  
I tried the s7 edge but apparently the bootloader is locked on sprint.
I try to make my phones last so when I do upgrade I like to get the latest technology available so that it doesn't go obsolete as soon.
That being said rooting is very important to me. Non negotiable in fact.
So what are the best , fully rootable, phones that currently work on the sprint network?
Is there something on the horizon I should hold out for?
Any help will be immensely appreciated.

If I should be asking this somewhere else please point me in the right direction.
Thanks.


----------



## yag1z (Jun 29, 2016)

I will buy a new phone in these days however I couldnt decide phone which I will buy. 
 I dont have much Money so it should be mid-range phone with good custom rom support 
 I am so confused now, I was thinking about Lg g4beat and Zenfone2 Laser. 

 Could you say your ideas


----------



## themorn (Jun 29, 2016)

I currently have the Galaxy Note Edge, but this will probably be my last phone from "Sammy"; sealed battery is a deal breaker for me. My next phablet will probably be the LG V10 (most likely the H960A model).  This model is more compatible globally (I can live with 32GB internal memory, considering that the phone has a 2 Terabyte micro SD card size limit). 

On a side note what Android smart watch would you recommend for global travel (Primarily Asia)?


----------



## CCHIPSS (Jun 30, 2016)

yag1z said:


> I will buy a new phone in these days however I couldnt decide phone which I will buy.
> I dont have much Money so it should be mid-range phone with good custom rom support
> I am so confused now, I was thinking about Lg g4beat and Zenfone2 Laser.
> 
> Could you say your ideas

Click to collapse



I read good things for the Zenfone 2 Laser.

Sent from my MT2L03 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## N4KA (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys!

I had my note 2 for a couple years now.
Looking for a new one. Important to me is (in no certain order):

Screen: 5.5-5.7
Updates: Either a nexus or a phone with good custom ROM support
Storage: Best would be a SD card slot. If not 128GB internal space.
Camera: Should take good pictures as I use my phone as my main camera.
Budget: Around 500usd

I am thankful for any suggestion!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 30, 2016)

N4KA said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I had my note 2 for a couple years now.
> Looking for a new one. Important to me is (in no certain order):
> ...

Click to collapse



So basically the Nexus 6P packs all of your requests, you should take the 128 GB variant, but I don't know, how much it is in your country. Then, the OnePlus 3 is an option but you have to wait for a 128 GB to come out, otherwise you "only" have 64 GB...


----------



## Planterz (Jun 30, 2016)

N4KA said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I had my note 2 for a couple years now.
> Looking for a new one. Important to me is (in no certain order):
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P or Moto X Pure.


----------



## SirVer (Jul 1, 2016)

humphries466 said:


> Hey, I got told to post my question here
> 
> Hi, I'm pretty new to all of this but I think I have a general concept of everything. I kinda just want someone to talk to about what direction I should go. I'm thinking of either rooting my s4 or buying an s7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Most of your questions have been answered already, but I just have a few things to add:

Depending on the way you rooted, you might still get OTA updates (not that you'll get any for the S4, but this is more of a general advice), and if they install properly, you will lose root access. However, usually when you root, you also install a custom recovery, in which case the PTA will not install, and though I've never heard of it happening, in extreme cases it could break your phone (not hard brick, you could still recover it by reflashing stock firmware).
You can move all your apps to SD card, but if you want it to work right, and actually free up space on your internal rather than just move some stuff to your SD like normal App2SD works, you'll need something like Link2SD, which can be a real pain because you have to partition your SD card.
Banking apps may or may not work, regardless of whether you use a root hiding app or not - you'll have to be prepared for them refusing to work.
Security is not an issue, as long as you don't grant root access to any app you don't recognize.
Also, one more thing to keep in mind is that Google Services might tell you that an app you're trying to install or already have installed is dangerous, simply because it detects it has root access (like the file manager MiXplorer). You'll have to differentiate between the valid threats and the false alarms.

Honestly though, if you don't want to fuss too much, and you have the money, just go ahead and get a new phone instead, since it doesn't sound you would benefit much from having root. The best thing to do would be to get a new device, and use the old one to experiment a little - always good to learn.


----------



## skyhot004 (Jul 1, 2016)

I currently own mega 2 (well it will be gone by tomorrow since I will sell it)

And I wanted to buy zenfone 2 (4 GB ram)
But there's going to be zenfone 3 soon
I'm not sure If I should jump the gun and go for zenfone 2
I honestly want that Adreno 506 in the zenfone 3

I'm looking to play VR Videos (which is at least 1080p 60 fps)
But I think if i go with zenfone 3 I will be able to play VR videos with 4K (not sure if 60fps?)

I'm also looking to use the riftcat for VR PC Game streaming
And I think all of these are highly GPU based which would need the best version of GPU possible

So yeah mainly VR stuff and android gaming


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 1, 2016)

skyhot004 said:


> I currently own mega 2 (well it will be gone by tomorrow since I will sell it)
> 
> And I wanted to buy zenfone 2 (4 GB ram)
> But there's going to be zenfone 3 soon
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.qualcomm.com/documents/snapdragon-625-processor-product-brief

should answer some of these questions. I'd suggest going for the Zenfone 3 over the Zenfone 2 since it will have support for newer API's (Full Direct X 12, Vulkan, and etc ) , improved battery life, much improved CPU performance, and etc. The Adreno 506 also supports up to 4K/30 fps video playback too (https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/comparison). 

I looked at the riftcat requirements: https://riftcat.com/vridge/requirements and the Zenfone 2 is actually incompatible with it. However, looking at the tested devices I see that it works on the S5, Note 3, One Plus One and Z2 as well. Those devices use the Adreno 330, which offers very similar performance to to Adreno 506 so it should be fine here.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey guys, a friend of me and I are thinking of buying a new phone...so basically the OnePlus 3 look very great but what do you guys can say about the battery live? Because we both need a good battery live and I read different articles. Thank you


----------



## force70 (Jul 1, 2016)

humphries466 said:


> Hey, I got told to post my question here
> 
> Hi, I'm pretty new to all of this but I think I have a general concept of everything. I kinda just want someone to talk to about what direction I should go. I'm thinking of either rooting my s4 or buying an s7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So your debating rooting an old and borderline obsolete device and trying to keep it or buying an S7?

Im not sure  where the debate is lol?  Easiest decision ever in my eyes.

I bought  an S4 on launch day way back when and it was actually one of my favourite devices but the newer stuff is just so much better in so many  ways.

 Do the upgrade you wont be disappointed. 

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P or S6


----------



## s8freak (Jul 1, 2016)

+1000

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Gorgeous Echoe Powered AEL Kernel Driven  G935F


----------



## SirVer (Jul 2, 2016)

skyhot004 said:


> I currently own mega 2 (well it will be gone by tomorrow since I will sell it)
> 
> And I wanted to buy zenfone 2 (4 GB ram)
> But there's going to be zenfone 3 soon
> ...

Click to collapse



What's your budget? You might be able to get something more powerful, depending.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## ORoxo (Jul 2, 2016)

I currently own an iPhone 4s but with news being that apple will not release any further updates to iOs to this device, I'm thinking about copping a new one. However, not sure which. I've always been an Apple fan specially because of their Os however, recently, Chinese brands have been coming out with awesome android devices at really low prices compared to Apple's.
What do you think it should be the way to go and why?

(looking to spend around 200-300$ for an Android phone, if that's the way to go. Will use it for e-mail, internet, social networks and to take a few photos)


----------



## MUK3SH (Jul 2, 2016)

I am thinking to buy MOTO G4 Plus, I am little Bit confused between Moto g4+, OnePlus X and lenovo Zuk .
Is going for moto g4 + is good decision?


----------



## T_I (Jul 2, 2016)

MUK3SH said:


> I am thinking to buy MOTO G4 Plus, I am little Bit confused between Moto g4+, OnePlus X and lenovo Zuk .
> Is going for moto g4 + is good decision?

Click to collapse



I've just bought the Moto G4 today, I'm happynwith it. Only difference between the regular and the plus are the camera, fingerprint reader and the fast charger.  (Next to max available mem options when you don't live in The Netherlands)

When doubting between moto G4 and oneplus, if the max options are in budget, I'd compare the moto G4+ 64 GB with the oneplus 3. The latter had 6GB mem and no sd, the first 4GB mem and sd extention. They are closely matched. I went for the G4, when the G4+ 64GB would be available here it would be a tough choice, but I guess it would be the moto due to the sdcard option.

Sent from my T810 running cm-13.0


----------



## SirVer (Jul 3, 2016)

ORoxo said:


> I currently own an iPhone 4s but with news being that apple will not release any further updates to iOs to this device, I'm thinking about copping a new one. However, not sure which. I've always been an Apple fan specially because of their Os however, recently, Chinese brands have been coming out with awesome android devices at really low prices compared to Apple's.
> What do you think it should be the way to go and why?
> 
> (looking to spend around 200-300$ for an Android phone, if that's the way to go. Will use it for e-mail, internet, social networks and to take a few photos)

Click to collapse



I say go Android, but I'm obviously biased. If you're going for Chinese, go for the ones that have service centers were you live, like Huawei, Honor, Oppo, or BLU (if you're in the US). You might like Huawei and/or Honor (sub brand of Huawei) - they have a very similar interface to iOS, and their build quality is usually impeccable. I don't know how good the cameras are; I know the Mate 8 has an excellent camera, but that's a $600 flagship. Anyway, check out the Honor 7 and Honor 5X. Other options include the LG G3, LG G4, Moto X Style, and the Moto G4/G4+, which all have good cameras. If you'd like something smaller i.e. closer to the size you're used to, there's the Xperia Z3 (5.2 inch), the Z3 Compact, and the Nexus 5X (which may be the best option for you if you can get it in your budget, since it'll have updates for a good long time).

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## humphries466 (Jul 3, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my question, really appreciate the insight, I took it all into account. 

I'll have to keep thinking about it but I think I might just get a new phone, some members of my family could probably use my S4 hand-me-down anyway.... Plus I can't be bothered wit the fuss, I always seem to be time deprived (the reality is that I'm just lazy).

It would have been a no brainer for me as well if the S7 came in 64gb or less bloatware. 25gb of internal storage is pretty crap, Spose the S4 was 16gb but with like 9gb's of usable space....


----------



## marcusloke (Jul 3, 2016)

Using iPhone 6s and S6 edge plus.

Just offload my Huawei Mate 8 4G/64GB for a good price, but it was an awesome phone with awesome battery life (2-3 days on normal light usage without charging). Unfortunately accessories for the mate 8 here (In Myanmar) is really pathetic, so I swapped it for the S6 Edge Plus (LG operator-Made in Korea version).

I was thinking about the Xiao mi 5 (best benchmark with little thermal throttling), but it looked exactly like my old Mi Note Pro, so I gave it a pass.  The deal breaker was also lack of accessories here in my area.

If I was not using an S6 edge + I would definitely go for the S7 edge.

I guess, I will wait for the new Galaxy S (8?) if I was looking for an upgrade.


----------



## realdeal1 (Jul 3, 2016)

*Tablet-phone?*

Hi guys. Is there a 7 inch tablet available with phone capabilities? To my knowledge, there is no high end 7 inch phone available.  Thank-You.  Louie


----------



## zrncpyfu (Jul 4, 2016)

*Hi friends*

Awesome 

Yes I am   sure Samsung Galaxy S3 /


----------



## uts58 (Jul 4, 2016)

xiaomi mi5


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 4, 2016)

realdeal1 said:


> Hi guys. Is there a 7 inch tablet available with phone capabilities? To my knowledge, there is no high end 7 inch phone available. Thank-You. Louie

Click to collapse



The closest you're going to get is the Zenfone 3 Ultra.


----------



## anzm (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey,

a few days ago the display of my Xiaomi Mi4 broke, because my belt fell accidentally on it...
So now I'm looking for a new phone. Price Should be around ~250€. I'm thinking about OnePlus X or Nexus 5X. What do you guys think?
Or any other recommandations? I think 5 Inch would be best, but what 5,5 Inch phone u would recommand?
Since Im from Germany I would like to have 800 Mhz LTE.


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 4, 2016)

anzm said:


> Hey,
> 
> a few days ago the display of my Xiaomi Mi4 broke, because my belt fell accidentally on it...
> So now I'm looking for a new phone. Price Should be around ~250Ã¢?Â¬. I'm thinking about OnePlus X or Nexus 5X. What do you guys think?
> ...

Click to collapse



The 5x (IMO) is better than the OnePlus X. Another option is that you can simply replace the display on your Mi4. I'm not sure what the pricing is in Germany for screen replacements, but here it cost about $30 for the digitizer+display.


----------



## anzm (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks for your answer!
Sadly replacing the display is not an option. I also would have bought the nexus 5x is guess. but i now i have the opportunity to buy a used (new display only 2 small scratches) oneplus 2 for 180€ so i think its the best deal if im ok with a 5,5 inch phone, or does the oneplus 2 has major flaws compared to an nexus 5x?


----------



## meisking1 (Jul 7, 2016)

hey guys i want to buy a mid-range phone mainly for wifi sharing
i hope that there can be an option to hide the wifi ssid 
so that people will not discover that i am sharing (not for security reason)
do you guys have any suggestions?


----------



## Planterz (Jul 7, 2016)

meisking1 said:


> hey guys i want to buy a mid-range phone mainly for wifi sharing
> i hope that there can be an option to hide the wifi ssid
> so that people will not discover that i am sharing (not for security reason)
> do you guys have any suggestions?

Click to collapse



The built-in wi-fi tether function on Android has the option to hide SSID. I don't know where you are or if you're tied to a carrier, but sometimes, here in the US for example, carriers may have modified/blocked the built-in tethering (to make you pay for it), which means you'd have to root/hack it to bypass their restrictions.

If you need to hide your tethering from your provider, Pdanet+ has this ability (well worth the cost of the app). That might depend on your carrier though if it actually works.

You don't need a particularly powerful device for this, so something cheap will suffice unless you really want something more capable for other purposes.

Whatever you do though, get one with a removable battery, and buy a couple extras. Wifi tethering takes a lot of juice, so when even when it's plugged in, the phone is also constantly charging, which means you'll burn through batteries a lot quicker than with "normal" usage. At home I broadcast a constant hotspot with my S4 or S4 Mini, and every few months or so the battery starts bulging badly and I replace it. So in addition to recommending a cheap phone, make sure it's one that you can simply replace the battery (never hurts to have extras while traveling either), and one that has a ready supply of cheap replacements.

Mainly I use my Galaxy S4, although the Mini is obviously more portable. Pick up a beat-up S4 for cheap (if it's just for hotspot, who cares how scratched the screen is?), some spare batteries (I use Zerolemon 3000mAh extended). If you want something bigger/newer/better, LG G3's are cheap as heck right now.


----------



## sharlock-den (Jul 8, 2016)

my current phone is OPPO, but the next one will be OUKITEL K10000 or U13 PRO


----------



## riccarrdo34 (Jul 8, 2016)

Now I'm using xiaomi mi note,I want to new iphone 7


----------



## softmobo123 (Jul 9, 2016)

*Lg g6*

Wait for lg g6 ...Its amazing .


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 9, 2016)

softmobo123 said:


> Wait for lg g6 ...Its amazing .

Click to collapse



How can you know it's amazing ? LOL.


----------



## SirDarknight (Jul 9, 2016)

I own an LG G4 H818P. And I'm damn fed up with it. I downgraded it to LP to be able to root but the battery life has DRASTICALLY worsened.(Whereas I heard LP has better battery backup than MM)  The only reason I'm keeping it is bcz of the camera. 

Now kindly suggest me a phone that is not too pricey, has similar/better camera as G4 .


----------



## terragady (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi guys, need new smatphone, I am thinking of OnePlus 3 which I think meets my needs. Is there any good alternative? I like xiaomi smartphones but they lack of LTE 800MHz band which sucks in Europe and remote places. I wanted to wait for new Nexus devices but probably they will be more expensive here in Europe and waiting all the time for something new nice to realease is bad idea because I will never get my phone


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm using an extremely beat up moto x 2014 xt1095 and it gets about twice the screen on time I expected (at least 6 hours most days), but the camera is as horrible as the reviews say. That and the amoled screen I replaced has bad burn in and the flashlight doesn't work. I think I'll stick it out for a while cause it's still so fast and the battery life is awesome for some weird reason despite a 2300mah battery.

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm looking for an Android phone, which fulfils all the following expectations:

 Can be rooted and the bootloader can be unlocked [may require manual unlocking]
 at least 5" display [may be a little less but not much]
 fluidly running Android 5 (may be unofficial but stable) Very likely upgrades to newer Android versions.
And as many as possible from the following ones

 Slide-out QWERTY keyboard available. May use BT, NFC, I2C but should be a slide-out. May be be attachable, may be an extra accessory
 Drivers decent enough, so as to be able to set up some alternate OS with libhybris.
 Easy to disassemble and replace broken parts, especially the broken screen
 A notification LED or an AMOLED display (both appreciated but not required)
 At least 16G of built-in space (32G appreciated)
If a phone satisfies both two first requirements (qwerty AND decent drivers), I may even drop the rest of them.

Price is indeed an important factor for me. But I use phones for a very long time, (have used my Nokia N900 for 5 years now) so I may treat the phone as a longer-term investment. 

I'll probably spend some time in the terminal, hence I care about the hardware keyboard. I really hate typing on the virtual keyboards. 

I'm a hacker soul I'll probably be using the Debian chroot, ssh, vnc. Linux user. I don't really care that much about the looks of the phone  My phones fall a lot on the floor, so I'm not for an ultrafragile phone. I need a decent camera (my current 5MP/720p N900 is ok. I don't count the megapixels, more interested in overall quality). I don't do selfies, don't care about the front camera at all.

I'm a Google-skepticist, so have nothing against it shipping Cyanogen, AOSP, etc as long as the functionality remains the same. 

I know about Fairphone2 which fulfils everything but the hardware keyboard (it was mentioned as a possible extension but nothing real appeared yet). And is quite expensive (525€, plus accessories). Is there any chance it gets cheaper during the next year?

Would you suggest anything? Feel free to ask about my attitude to some functionality, which I care about and which not at all.
Thanks!


----------



## adz123401 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thinking about redmi note 2 . Anyone seen any bad reviews about it?

Sent from my JY-S3 using Tapatalk


----------



## terragady (Jul 10, 2016)

me, xiaomi is lacking LTE800, huge issue for Europe


----------



## superwall (Jul 10, 2016)

I will wait to leave the galaxy s8 and decide considering what you have at that time in the market. I are quite liking the new huawei quality and price .


----------



## superspletti (Jul 10, 2016)

CD und 

Sent from my A0001 using XDA Free mobile Apache   ccss
X wq
Shows


----------



## RuF0_27 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi,
I need help buying a new phone, what do you recommend below 220€


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 11, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi,
> I need help buying a new phone, what do you recommend below 220€

Click to collapse



I'm assuming you mean below $220 lol?  How about the Meizu M3 Note?

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 AM ----------




anzm said:


> Thanks for your answer!
> Sadly replacing the display is not an option. I also would have bought the nexus 5x is guess. but i now i have the opportunity to buy a used (new display only 2 small scratches) oneplus 2 for 180â?¬ so i think its the best deal if im ok with a 5,5 inch phone, or does the oneplus 2 has major flaws compared to an nexus 5x?

Click to collapse



Seems like a very good price especially considering the Nexus 5x is about $280-$300. You can also get an LG G4 for like $180 new on eBay too


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 11, 2016)

RuF0_27 said:


> Hi,
> I need help buying a new phone, what do you recommend below 220€

Click to collapse



LG G3


----------



## eragon21 (Jul 11, 2016)

Hi,
I'm looking for an android phone under 100$(7000 rupees). It's for my parents. They would occasionally use internet. Mostly for calls, listening to music. No games.
All I want is good battery and durable phone. Both moto e and redmi 2 prime are not available in india right now (amazon and flipkart). 
Please suggest some. 
Thanks


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 11, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for an android phone under 100$(7000 rupees). It's for my parents. They would occasionally use internet. Mostly for calls, listening to music. No games.
> All I want is good battery and durable phone. Both moto e and redmi 2 prime are not available in india right now (amazon and flipkart).
> Please suggest some.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



See if Intex Aqua Fish satisfies you/them. It's a SailfishOS smartphone, so theoretically you should be able to setup Android there if they don't like Sailfish. It's for India only. 
Sailifish on Aqua Fish should have Alien Dalvik, but I'm not sure, check it.


----------



## eragon21 (Jul 11, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> See if Intex Aqua Fish satisfies you/them. It's a SailfishOS smartphone, so theoretically you should be able to setup Android there if they don't like Sailfish. It's for India only.
> Sailifish on Aqua Fish should have Alien Dalvik, but I'm not sure, check it.

Click to collapse



Seems like it's not available yet. Couldn't find it anywhere online


----------



## SirVer (Jul 11, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for an android phone under 100$(7000 rupees). It's for my parents. They would occasionally use internet. Mostly for calls, listening to music. No games.
> All I want is good battery and durable phone. Both moto e and redmi 2 prime are not available in india right now (amazon and flipkart).
> Please suggest some.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I don't know about durable, but check out the Coolpad Note 3 Lite - relatively small battery, but with that light usage and low-power processor, it will last all day (and maybe more) easily.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------




marmistrz said:


> I'm looking for an Android phone, which fulfils all the following expectations:
> 
> Can be rooted and the bootloader can be unlocked [may require manual unlocking]
> at least 5" display [may be a little less but not much]
> ...

Click to collapse



Even though you haven't mentioned anything about chipset or RAM, this is still the most specific spec req I've ever seen. ?
To be frank, I don't think what you're looking for exists. I'm not going to talk about driver availability, since I have no clue what libhybris is, and the one line description on GitHub did nothing to help. The only way I know of running an alternate OS is the chroot thing, and as far as I remember, that does not require separate drivers. The closest thing that matches your hardware requirements is the BlackBerry Priv, but I don't know how tinker-friendly it is (given the focus on security, I wouldn't hold my breath). The Galaxy S4 and S5 have QWERTY cases available, can be rooted, and AFAIK have Lollipop available. S5 has Marshmallow, but will probably not get anything after that. The S5 looks like your best option, but if you need drivers for anything, a Samsung is the opposite of good.
BTW, I wouldn't bank on Fairphone accessories coming along anytime soon - it's not exactly popular. You could take a look at the PuzzlePhone, but the same applies.

Additionally: Are you sure you want to run Debian on a phone? It gets points for awesomeness, sure, but it's also horribly cumbersome. I have an old Galaxy Glide with a slide out keyboard, and using the terminal on it is no less of a pain than using a virtual keyboard. I'm just saying that choosing a phone based on how well suited it is for a task that will almost every smartphone would suck at doing may be a source of regret later on.


----------



## gaspariperez (Jul 12, 2016)

Is the 6P still worth to buy? Or should I wait for the new Nexus?
Or maybe buy the 6P after the new Nexus is released? How much cheaper you think it will be by then?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Planterz (Jul 12, 2016)

gaspariperez said:


> Is the 6P still worth to buy? Or should I wait for the new Nexus?
> Or maybe buy the 6P after the new Nexus is released? How much cheaper you think it will be by then?
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I'd wait, if you can. The price of the Nexus 6 dropped dramatically when the 6P came out (like, by half). Although if you happen to have Amazon Prime the 6P is available for pretty cheap. The 6P will be a relevant device for a long while, and depending on what you're looking for, you might prefer it over the next Nexus. Bigger screen, front-facing stereo speakers, etc. The next Nexues are a few months away though, and details right now are fairly scant.


----------



## S1611 (Jul 12, 2016)

Jan 2015 I bought Oneplus One used it for a year and finally sold it on Jan 2016 and bought iPhone 6s 64GB for more than $1000. Since then Ive been using it and frankly Im terribly disappointed and frustrated by the whole iOS eco system. Not to mention the higher cost of same Apps vis-a-vis Android.

 Im now planning to get a second phone, an android, for my love of rooting and flashing custom ROMs and for changing more than a wallpaper in the name of customization. And eventually sell my iphone after a year since selling it now will cause heavy depreciation loss to me.  Ive set a budget of $200 to buy a custom rom happy android phone, please tell me which phones should I consider. Im open to used phones too.  Please note that phone should have rich custom rom development activities.


----------



## kskkumar (Jul 12, 2016)

Please suggest me a phone that has cyanogen mod official support and high end spec under ₹25k

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 12, 2016)

eragon21 said:


> Seems like it's not available yet. Couldn't find it anywhere online

Click to collapse



Maybe it's not realeased yet: http://intex.in/intex-sailfish-os/



SirVer said:


> Even though you haven't mentioned anything about chipset or RAM, this is still the most specific spec req I've ever seen.

Click to collapse


 
Thanks a lot for the reply. TBH, most phones will have decent CPU or RAM. That's something I can get without much hassle.



SirVer said:


> To be frank, I don't think what you're looking for exists. I'm not going to talk about driver availability, since I have no clue what libhybris is, and the one line description on GitHub did nothing to help. The only way I know of running an alternate OS is the chroot thing, and as far as I remember, that does not require separate drivers.

Click to collapse



libhybris is a library written by the Jolla Oy employees, which allows glibc systems to use the Android drivers. It's used to run real GNU/Linux systems (such as SailfishOS or Ubuntu Touch) on Android hardware. [1]
Basically, if the hardware adaptation is full of hacks, one needs to port all those hacks, which severely makes it harder to run non-Android systems on Android hardware.



SirVer said:


> The closest thing that matches your hardware requirements is the BlackBerry Priv, but I don't know how tinker-friendly it is (given the focus on security, I wouldn't hold my breath). The Galaxy S4 and S5 have QWERTY cases available, can be rooted, and AFAIK have Lollipop available. S5 has Marshmallow, but will probably not get anything after that. The S5 looks like your best option, but if you need drivers for anything, a Samsung is the opposite of good.

Click to collapse



Blackberry Priv is the hacker's nightmare. Blackberry decided not to allow users gain any root access in the name of.... "privacy".
Galaxy S4 doesn't work really well under libhybris [1], guess S5 too.



SirVer said:


> Additionally: Are you sure you want to run Debian on a phone? It gets points for awesomeness, sure, but it's also horribly cumbersome. I have an old Galaxy Glide with a slide out keyboard, and using the terminal on it is no less of a pain than using a virtual keyboard. I'm just saying that choosing a phone based on how well suited it is for a task that will almost every smartphone would suck at doing may be a source of regret later on.

Click to collapse



Hmmm... I'm currently using a Nokia N900. I use the terminal a lot. My favorite note taking app is .txt file + less. (so I can later grep them) I update/install apps via apt-get. My favorite dl manager is wget. It's easier for me to copy files around with ls/cp/mv than with some touch-based file manager. Sometimes I use ssh to access the machine in the other room. That are basically activities I found in my shell history on my Nokia.

Unfortunately, the Nokia is so dated, that web browsing becomes... uncomfortable.
But irl, Debian has scarce usage on my Nokia. I use it for one app that's not available natively and that need.
Anyway: using Debian or terminal on my Nokia is not clumsy at all for my.

But I know that Android is no glibc system, so I may need to use the chroot more often. But what comes to my mind right now, does it really matter for the choice of the phone? I guess any phone will handle it in a similar way 

[1] https://wiki.merproject.org/wiki/Adaptations/libhybris


----------



## SirVer (Jul 13, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> libhybris is a library written by the Jolla Oy employees, which allows glibc systems to use the Android drivers. It's used to run real GNU/Linux systems (such as SailfishOS or Ubuntu Touch) on Android hardware. [1]
> Basically, if the hardware adaptation is full of hacks, one needs to port all those hacks, which severely makes it harder to run non-Android systems on Android hardware.

Click to collapse



Interesting. I have to wonder how I haven't come across this before, because I had been looking for something like this a year or two ago. I'll have to read up a little more to understand how it works.



> Blackberry Priv is the hacker's nightmare. Blackberry decided not to allow users gain any root access in the name of.... "privacy".
> Galaxy S4 doesn't work really well under libhybris [1], guess S5 too.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I thought so. Too bad.



> Hmmm... I'm currently using a Nokia N900. I use the terminal a lot. My favorite note taking app is .txt file + less. (so I can later grep them) I update/install apps via apt-get. My favorite dl manager is wget. It's easier for me to copy files around with ls/cp/mv than with some touch-based file manager. Sometimes I use ssh to access the machine in the other room. That are basically activities I found in my shell history on my Nokia.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Nokia is so dated, that web browsing becomes... uncomfortable.
> But irl, Debian has scarce usage on my Nokia. I use it for one app that's not available natively and that need.
> Anyway: using Debian or terminal on my Nokia is not clumsy at all for my.

Click to collapse



There's probably an Android app out there that lets you search notes using regex, or a search function good enough that you don't need it. As for apt-get, I'm pretty sure there's no app that allows you to install apps from the play store via CLI. There's an app called Termux which gives you a bash shell, and has a repo for ARM builds of some common tools, but it's not exactly extensive. Also, while touch screen shenanigans may be difficult on a resistive touch Nokia, it's very easy on an Android; it's unlikely you'll find it less efficient than using a CLI - though of course, "unlikely" doesn't mean "no way".
Which app do you need Debian for? Android might have it natively. If not, there are a bunch of apps on the Store that install various Linux distros for you almost automatically.



> But I know that Android is no glibc system, so I may need to use the chroot more often. But what comes to my mind right now, does it really matter for the choice of the phone? I guess any phone will handle it in a similar way

Click to collapse



Does what really matter? I don't really get what you're trying to say... ?

The best phones for this kind of thing are usually Nexuses (since most of these Linux in Android projects get tested on them), but the OnePlus One is good for it as well (and that page you linked to seems to back me up). In fact, the One and the Xperia Z1 have non-final Ubuntu Touch builds available, though of course, Ubuntu Touch is pretty useless as a mobile OS. Sony is very dev friendly, so Xperias are also possible candidates.





Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> As for apt-get, I'm pretty sure there's no app that allows you to install apps from the play store via CLI.

Click to collapse



In the Linux world, Play Store could expose some DBus interface and I could just dbus-send. Nothing like that on Android? 



SirVer said:


> Also, while touch screen shenanigans may be difficult on a resistive touch Nokia, it's very easy on an Android; it's unlikely you'll find it less efficient than using a CLI - though of course, "unlikely" doesn't mean "no way".

Click to collapse



Well, the Nokia's touch screen is really comfortable. Sometimes it's just faster to type a command or two than to tap your way through the GUI.


SirVer said:


> Which app do you need Debian for? Android might have it natively. If not, there are a bunch of apps on the Store that install various Linux distros for you almost automatically.

Click to collapse



Hmmm... Mnemosyne has an app, but it doesn't satisfy my requirements. I want to add the cards on the phone. Currently using Mnemosyne in a Debian chroot, so I can do it on my phone. I guess I'll have to do the same on Android.
Gourmet recipe manager doesn't have an app for Android.
I guess I may want to run some Python snippets written on the go. 
Maybe compile something? Basically: if I don't find the app I need, I can always chroot.



SirVer said:


> Does what really matter? I don't really get what you're trying to say...

Click to collapse



I just mean that any phone should run chroot equally well  shouldn't it?



SirVer said:


> The best phones for this kind of thing are usually Nexuses (since most of these Linux in Android projects get tested on them), but the OnePlus One is good for it as well (and that page you linked to seems to back me up). In fact, the One and the Xperia Z1 have non-final Ubuntu Touch builds available, though of course, Ubuntu Touch is pretty useless as a mobile OS. Sony is very dev friendly, so Xperias are also possible candidates.

Click to collapse



OnePlus 1 2 and 3 are all available in my country. Is it worth to pay extra for OnePlus 2 or OnePlus 3? 
I also think about the Meizus: Pro 5 already runs Ubuntu, Pro 6 will. 
BQ Aquaris E5 ran Ubuntu, so is well libhybris-compatible too.

And if the two competitors were OnePlus 3 vs Fairphone2. Which one would you suggest and why?


----------



## SirVer (Jul 13, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> In the Linux world, Play Store could expose some DBus interface and I could just dbus-send. Nothing like that on Android?

Click to collapse



Not as far as I know, though I am admittedly not an expert.


> Well, the Nokia's touch screen is really comfortable. Sometimes it's just faster to type a command or two than to tap your way through the GUI.

Click to collapse



I know that feeling on a PC, but phone keyboards have always been too small for me to type out paths and stuff efficiently. To each his own, I suppose. ?


> Hmmm... Mnemosyne has an app, but it doesn't satisfy my requirements. I want to add the cards on the phone. Currently using Mnemosyne in a Debian chroot, so I can do it on my phone. I guess I'll have to do the same on Android.
> Gourmet recipe manager doesn't have an app for Android.
> I guess I may want to run some Python snippets written on the go.
> Maybe compile something? Basically: if I don't find the app I need, I can always chroot.

Click to collapse



If you want to run Python, there's always QPython for Android? That might work. And Termux has a gcc build available that works on ARM, I think.
You could chroot, but there are apps like Complete Linux Installer, Linux Deploy, and Debian noroot that do all the work for you. Haven't tried them, but they might serve your purpose.


> I just mean that any phone should run chroot equally well  shouldn't it?

Click to collapse



In theory, yeah, but I've heard that phones with custom UI skins like Samsungs and LGs can sometimes have trouble. If it's reasonably close to stock Android though, it shouldn't be a problem. And even if it isn't stock, you could always flash a custom ROM is there's one available.


> OnePlus 1 2 and 3 are all available in my country. Is it worth to pay extra for OnePlus 2 or OnePlus 3?
> I also think about the Meizus: Pro 5 already runs Ubuntu, Pro 6 will.
> BQ Aquaris E5 ran Ubuntu, so is well libhybris-compatible too.

Click to collapse



I think the OnePlus Three is definitely worth the extra cash, especially if you're going to be using it for 5 years like your last device. The One will probably do fine for the same time period too, but not nearly as well. Build quality the Three is also far better - as good as the device itself is, the One has had quality control and build issues. I wouldn't even consider the Two, if I were you - it's a step backwards from the One in almost every way, and is not worth getting when you have the other two as options.


> And if the two competitors were OnePlus 3 vs Fairphone2. Which one would you suggest and why?

Click to collapse



Considering your tendency to drop your phone, the Fairphone does seem to be a great choice, as it's modular and easily repairable, and if it had more than 2 gigs of RAM, I'd probably recommend it; the entire spec sheet is rather lackluster, considering how much it costs, but that RAM would be the nail in coffin, at least for me. Don't get me wrong, 2 gigs is still enough for a good, smooth experience (this will probably not be the case in a few years, though), but when you're paying that much, there should really be at least 3, especially since in your case, you'll be running two OSs at the same time.
As for openness, they're both completely open source. Well, almost; OnePlus has not released code for their Dash Charge feature, though they have promised binary blobs. I don't know if there are any other proprietary bits they haven't released, but they seem pretty committed to helping out developers, so I wouldn't be surprised if it eventually became as compatible with libhybris as the Fairphone, especially if you reached out for help.
Overall, I personally would choose the OnePlus Three - it's future proof, it's dev friendly, and it's cheaper. But if durability/longevity is more important to you, then Fairphone is probably a better idea. Depends on what your priorities are, really.

Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> I know that feeling on a PC, but phone keyboards have always been too small for me to type out paths and stuff efficiently. To each his own, I suppose.

Click to collapse



Is there some Android terminal emulator which allows us to press the tab key... The Harmattan terminal had a special toolbar with useful non-alphanumeric chars and keys, such as esc, tab, etc.

If you want to run Python, there's always QPython for Android? That might work. And Termux has a gcc build available that works on ARM, I think.
You could chroot, but there are apps like Complete Linux Installer, Linux Deploy, and Debian noroot that do all the work for you. Haven't tried them, but they might serve your purpose.



SirVer said:


> In theory, yeah, but I've heard that phones with custom UI skins like Samsungs and LGs can sometimes have trouble. If it's reasonably close to stock Android though, it shouldn't be a problem. And even if it isn't stock, you could always flash a custom ROM is there's one available.

Click to collapse



Can one create a vanilla Android ROM? I know about AOSP - are there any other fully open source Android versions?



SirVer said:


> I think the OnePlus Three is definitely worth the extra cash, especially if you're going to be using it for 5 years like your last device. The One will probably do fine for the same time period too, but not nearly as well. Build quality the Three is also far better - as good as the device itself is, the One has had quality control and build issues. I wouldn't even consider the Two, if I were you - it's a step backwards from the One in almost every way, and is not worth getting when you have the other two as options.

Click to collapse



In which way not nearly as well (apart from the build quality)? Will I ever notice the CPU/RAM difference? Is there something else noticeable? 



SirVer said:


> especially since in your case, you'll be running two OSs at the same time.

Click to collapse



I won't run two OSes at the same time. Libhybris allows to dual boot some GNU/Linux.



SirVer said:


> As for openness, they're both completely open source. Well, almost; OnePlus has not released code for their Dash Charge feature, though they have promised binary blobs. I don't know if there are any other proprietary bits they haven't released, but they seem pretty committed to helping out developers, so I wouldn't be surprised if it eventually became as compatible with libhybris as the Fairphone, especially if you reached out for help.
> Overall, I personally would choose the OnePlus Three - it's future proof, it's dev friendly, and it's cheaper. But if durability/longevity is more important to you, then Fairphone is probably a better idea. Depends on what your priorities are, really.

Click to collapse



Thanks! I didn't know about the OnePlus openness. Future proof - only because of the impressing spec?
Fairphone has the advantage of possible hardware extension. The only thing remains: will there be anyone to create such extensions.

Is there any chance for both devices to get a little cheaper within a year from now on?


----------



## SirVer (Jul 13, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> Is there some Android terminal emulator which allows us to press the tab key... The Harmattan terminal had a special toolbar with useful non-alphanumeric chars and keys, such as esc, tab, etc.

Click to collapse



All terminal emulators have those keys, but they're usually activated by a key combo. For example, tab is volumeup+T. I don't know if there are any that offer a toolbar like that.



> Can one create a vanilla Android ROM? I know about AOSP - are there any other fully open source Android versions?

Click to collapse



AOSP _is_ Android - it's the base from which all the other flavours are built on. Anyone can download and build it, but you're going to need kernel source (and other things) for your specific device, and few devices have all those readily available (Nexuses, OnePlus devices, Xperia devices). If you're asking whether any of those flavours are also open source: yes. There's CyanogenMod (CM), AOKP, AICP, Validus, Bliss, Paranoid Android, and many, many more. They're all based on either AOSP or CM. There are a couple of OEMs who have made their custom flavours open source, such as Yu (Android on Steroids), OnePlus (OxygenOS), and Jide (RemixOS).



> In which way not nearly as well (apart from the build quality)? Will I ever notice the CPU/RAM difference? Is there something else noticeable?

Click to collapse



Not immediately (the One will obviously be slower than the Three, but not slow), but in time, yes - the Snapdragon 801 processor is rock solid, and still quite powerful, but has already started showing its age (not much, but it has). And while 3 GB of RAM is abundant now, if current trends are anything to go by, apps are going to keep getting more and more bloated and resource hungry (as phones grow more and more powerful), and 3 GB will seem to be too little. Insane, I know, but that's what it's starting to look like at this point.
The OnePlus One is two years old now, and the fact that it's still relevant is a testament to how powerful it is, but it won't be another two years down the line. Then, it will only be "adequate". As for the OnePlus Three - I have full confidence that any Snapdragon 820 device will be relevant even 5 years down the line, at least in terms of power, if not efficiency (which will obviously have improved quite a bit by then).



> I won't run two OSes at the same time. Libhybris allows to dual boot some GNU/Linux.

Click to collapse



I was talking about the chroot thing. Seeing as I have no knowledge about libhybris, I'll let you decide what its memory requirements should be. ?



> Thanks! I didn't know about the OnePlus openness. Future proof - only because of the impressing spec?

Click to collapse



That, and the openness - even if OnePlus abandons the device in terms of updates, the community won't, and the fact that it's open source means that you'll get updates as good as or better than the official ones would have been.



> Fairphone has the advantage of possible hardware extension. The only thing remains: will there be anyone to create such extensions.

Click to collapse



Does it? I thought it was modular in the sense that it was constructed in an easy to repair fashion, not that it allowed for hardware extensions.



> Is there any chance for both devices to get a little cheaper within a year from now on?

Click to collapse



The Fairphone? Probably not. Going by specs, the asking price should be a fifth of what it is - it's expensive because of their ethical materials sourcing, and unless that gets a lot cheaper than it currently is, I suspect there won't be much change.
As for the OP3, it's hard to say. Their profit margins are already razor thin, so there's really not much room for it to drop. Even after two years, a brand new OPO is only $50 ($100 if you're lucky) cheaper than it was at launch, whereas most other flagships have depreciated by hundreds of dollars. There might be a price cut around the time they release their next flagship, but it's not a sure thing.


Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 13, 2016)

SirVer said:


> Anyone can download and build it, but you're going to need kernel source (and other things) for your specific device, and few devices have all those readily available (Nexuses, OnePlus devices, Xperia devices).

Click to collapse



A relative of mine has a Samsung Galaxy J7 2016. Does it mean they can't create any custom ROM!?



SirVer said:


> I was talking about the chroot thing. Seeing as I have no knowledge about libhybris, I'll let you decide what its memory requirements should be.

Click to collapse



I guess the memory requirements shouldn't be as high on Sailfish or Ubuntu Touch - their main programming language is C++ with QML and not Java (thank goodness)



SirVer said:


> That, and the openness - even if OnePlus abandons the device in terms of updates, the community won't, and the fact that it's open source means that you'll get updates as good as or better than the official ones would have been.

Click to collapse



So the OnePlus community can be treated as an active one? 
The Maemo (N900) community is a very active one, the Community Seamless Software Updates are still worked on. [1] And it's what I love in this community



SirVer said:


> Does it? I thought it was modular in the sense that it was constructed in an easy to repair fashion, not that it allowed for hardware extensions.

Click to collapse



From the data sheet:
Expansion Port: Backside - connectivity to external case
Expansion Port Type: USB 2.0 Device Interface + Power Input



SirVer said:


> As for the OP3, it's hard to say. Their profit margins are already razor thin, so there's really not much room for it to drop. Even after two years, a brand new OPO is only $50 ($100 if you're lucky) cheaper than it was at launch, whereas most other flagships have depreciated by hundreds of dollars. There might be a price cut around the time they release their next flagship, but it's not a sure thing.

Click to collapse



I could get the OP3 at 407€ at the current exchange rate, it's still less than on Amazon or eBay (~460€)
And is there anything cheaper you would recommend? (not rejecting OP3, just want to know what the alternatives are)
Seems that Meizu, BQ, Xiaomi have good hw adaptation. There's also OnePlus X we haven't taken into account.

[1] http://maemo.merlin1991.at/cssu/community-devel/changes.log


----------



## terragady (Jul 13, 2016)

Meizu (not sure) and xiaomi do not have 800MHz band which will lower your LTE range and it will be worse in the future, especially in Poland where most of the networks will have this band for bigger range outside cities.

OP3 as I am reading now because I want also to buy this phone is nice but have also some issues with screen, slider, weak vibrations and bad sound


----------



## SirVer (Jul 13, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> A relative of mine has a Samsung Galaxy J7 2016. Does it mean they can't create any custom ROM!?

Click to collapse



Samsungs are a pain to develop for - many devs over the years have ragequit because of Samsung going out of their way to flip them the finger.
The J7 has a Snapdragon processor, so it should be bit easier to work with than if it had an Exynos (Samsung's in-house SoC), since kernel sources are available via Code Aurora Forum, but if ROMs do ever come out, expect them to be buggy, slow, and missing stuff like GPS, at least in the beginning.



> So the OnePlus community can be treated as an active one?
> The Maemo (N900) community is a very active one, the Community Seamless Software Updates are still worked on. [1] And it's what I love in this community

Click to collapse



It's one of the most active in Android, maybe even more than the Nexus community.
Maemo is still active? Wow, that's like 10 years now, right? I always wanted one, but I was too young to even own a phone back then.



> From the data sheet:
> Expansion Port: Backside - connectivity to external case
> Expansion Port Type: USB 2.0 Device Interface + Power Input

Click to collapse



Huh. That's actually pretty awesome. Too bad no one's made any modules for it.



> I could get the OP3 at 407€ at the current exchange rate, it's still less than on Amazon or eBay (~460€)
> And is there anything cheaper you would recommend? (not rejecting OP3, just want to know what the alternatives are)

Click to collapse



Nothing that comes close to those specs and is as dev friendly. The Nexus 6 is an option, but it's not that much more powerful than the OPO, and costs a lot more than it. You could go for the Nexus 5X, but that's even more expensive than the 6, and has poorer specs.



> Seems that Meizu, BQ, Xiaomi have good hw adaptation.

Click to collapse



HW adaptation? What do you mean?



> There's also OnePlus X we haven't taken into account.

Click to collapse



The X is out of stock, and OnePlus has no plans to make more. You can find them with resellers, but for a hiked price. There's no real reason to get it over the OPO, and it's also a lot more fragile.


Sent from my Fire2 Plus LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 14, 2016)

terragady said:


> Meizu (not sure) and xiaomi do not have 800MHz band which will lower your LTE range and it will be worse in the future, especially in Poland where most of the networks will have this band for bigger range outside cities.

Click to collapse



In Poland we have only 1800 MHz right now, 800 is planned, but not by all carriers: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Term_Evolution



terragady said:


> OP3 as I am reading now because I want also to buy this phone is nice but have also some issues with screen, slider, weak vibrations and bad sound

Click to collapse



Can you give the source for this information? Found in the Internet, info from a friend?



SirVer said:


> Samsungs are a pain to develop for - many devs over the years have ragequit because of Samsung going out of their way to flip them the finger.
> The J7 has a Snapdragon processor, so it should be bit easier to work with than if it had an Exynos (Samsung's in-house SoC), since kernel sources are available via Code Aurora Forum, but if ROMs do ever come out, expect them to be buggy, slow, and missing stuff like GPS, at least in the beginning.

Click to collapse



That's a pity. I'm so happy that's not my phone.



SirVer said:


> Maemo is still active? Wow, that's like 10 years now, right? I always wanted one, but I was too young to even own a phone back then.

Click to collapse



Not so active as it used to be, but there are still some projects active; most of the folks have moved to Sailfish though; some stayed with the N900. Hardly anyone develops for the N9. You can visit talk.maemo.org and see what's happening currently.



SirVer said:


> Huh. That's actually pretty awesome. Too bad no one's made any modules for it.

Click to collapse



There's only some discussion about it, nothing real yet. https://forum.fairphone.com/t/fairphone-2-hardware-extensions/11457




SirVer said:


> Nothing that comes close to those specs and is as dev friendly. The Nexus 6 is an option, but it's not that much more powerful than the OPO, and costs a lot more than it. You could go for the Nexus 5X, but that's even more expensive than the 6, and has poorer specs.

Click to collapse



And as dev friendly as OP3 with possibly poorer specs?



SirVer said:


> HW adaptation? What do you mean?

Click to collapse



All the pieces of software which are needed for the hardware support. To my understanding it's synonymous to drivers, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Micheal86 (Jul 14, 2016)

I`m interested in Samsung Galaxy A7(2016 Edition).
What everyone else think about A7 ?
Pls share any suggesstion/recomendation.


----------



## SirVer (Jul 14, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> Can you give the source for this information? Found in the Internet, info from a friend?

Click to collapse



The display issues have been fixed via OTA, unless he's talking about a hardware issue, which I haven't heard anything about. The speaker is kinda mediocre, but not terrible considering the price. I haven't heard anything about the slider, but a Google search should clear it up. Remember, even if a few people in a few forums have the issue, it doesn't mean it's widespread. As for the weak vibration motor, this was an issue with the OP2 as well. It's mentioned in the XDA review, I think, and it can supposedly be fixed by changing the appropriate build.prop value, which you probably won't even need root to do (thought it would make it easier).



> And as dev friendly as OP3 with possibly poorer specs?

Click to collapse



Well, there's the OPO. Apart from that, I think you're pretty much restricted to the Nexus line, which all have lesser specs than the OP3; you wouldn't notice that difference with the 6P, but the 6P is more expensive than the OP3. The Xperia line is worth a look, but as dev friendly as they are, they don't come close to Nexus or OnePlus.



> All the pieces of software which are needed for the hardware support. To my understanding it's synonymous to drivers, but I'm not sure.

Click to collapse



Hmm. I don't know about Meizu and BQ one way or another, but I think Xiaomi is a mixed bag - I'm not confident enough in my recollection to say anything about code availability, but one thing that stands out is that they recently locked their bootloaders, and made the unlocking procedure a pain in the a**, involving submitting a request for the unlock code along with reasons to the dev team, who apparently personally vet every request, which means it'll take at least two or three weeks, and may be denied at the end of it. Again, no idea about code availability though.


----------



## terragady (Jul 14, 2016)

marmistrz said:


> In Poland we have only 1800 MHz right now, 800 is planned, but not by all carriers: https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Term_Evolution

Click to collapse



Of course you are wrong, check more updated info, Orange and T-Mobile have hundreds of 800 MHz stations, Plus as well and as I know they and rest will focus on that band more in future.


----------



## marmistrz (Jul 14, 2016)

terragady said:


> Of course you are wrong, check more updated info, Orange and T-Mobile have hundreds of 800 MHz stations, Plus as well and as I know they and rest will focus on that band more in future.

Click to collapse



Why will they focus on LTE800? Where do you know it from?


----------



## terragady (Jul 14, 2016)

I do not know why, there is probably better range with this freq, i have it from their news and polish auctions, there is also a map with 800MHz stations.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 15, 2016)

I was going to sell my S6 for 370€ then i said no , but now i'm thinking to sell it again, battery life is horrible.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 16, 2016)

jonse01 said:


> Not sure yet, but seeing as my HTC has had its life dramatically extended by HTC unlocking bootloader for thier devices and so making it much easier to root and mod I am finding it difficult to find a complelling reason to move from HTC

Click to collapse



i had alot of problems with my HTC M9,  in the end it just died would not power on and it was in service for almost 5 months by the time i got ot back .. not joking.  

my next phone will be a Samsung Note 5 or S7. not sure.... which has better for root/development & custom roms?


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 16, 2016)

Well I'm now a Huawei user. Couple years ago I would slap anybody suggest me Huawei device. Generally they are crappie, but the G and P models are topnotch. 
Well specced (3GB ram, 32 GB rom, paired with FHD screen along with 3000 mAh battery ), but firmware should be polished a bit more . Overall the customisation and permission /app control are handled very well, with very little restrictions. 
My customisation is the use of the Black Berry apps as it does all my needs. Lack of custom ROMs has to have  compensation  . 
Overall happy with the P and G models, and never had any heating issue, I'm sticking with Huawei until Samsung or HTC will come out with something, that will make me to switch again...


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jul 16, 2016)

OK guys, so my girlfriend has a LG G2 Mini LTE and she's looking for an upgrade.

She's looking for a decent/good camera and GPS signal. Not more than 5.5 inch. And somewhere around 350 euros. She also said not "ugly", so if there's some girl around here, I'd appreciate the help regarding this aspect.

EDIT: Also some decent battery.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 16, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> OK guys, so my girlfriend has a LG G2 Mini LTE and she's looking for an upgrade.
> 
> She's looking for a decent/good camera and GPS signal. Not more than 5.5 inch. And somewhere around 350 euros. She also said not "ugly", so if there's some girl around here, I'd appreciate the help regarding this aspect.

Click to collapse



LG G4

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## anzei19 (Jul 16, 2016)

i might be buying a new samsung s7 to try it's gear vr  will it be worth it?


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 16, 2016)

anzei19 said:


> i might be buying a new samsung s7 to try it's gear vr  will it be worth it?

Click to collapse



If money isnt a problem , why not waiting for the Note 7 ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## anzei19 (Jul 16, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> If money isnt a problem , why not waiting for the Note 7 ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well it really isn't a problem. and besides i used note 2 and note 3 before. i am just thinking i might AGAIN get that... nasty... problem with the tip of the s.pen again and the trouble for looking for replacement if you know what i mean. HAHA


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 16, 2016)

What happened to note 6? Did they skip it?

Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 16, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> What happened to note 6? Did they skip it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1095 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



They want to make the whole family 7 , to sound better , like Note 7 and S7 then Note 8 and S8..etc

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## The-Captain (Jul 17, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> They want to make the whole family 7 , to sound better , like Note 7 and S7 then Note 8 and S8..etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes, I can see why they would want to do that, it being that way may make someone that doesn't know any better think it is behind. It also just looks better...


----------



## Vandaalen (Jul 17, 2016)

I think my next phone will be a LG G4/G5, depends on how much money I'll use.


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 17, 2016)

Guys, torn between two phones : Nexus 5x and Moto G4.
Any suggestions from users?


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 17, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> OK guys, so my girlfriend has a LG G2 Mini LTE and she's looking for an upgrade.
> 
> She's looking for a decent/good camera and GPS signal. Not more than 5.5 inch. And somewhere around 350 euros. She also said not "ugly", so if there's some girl around here, I'd appreciate the help regarding this aspect.
> 
> EDIT: Also some decent battery.

Click to collapse



Have a look at P9 lite.


----------



## newtr0n (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi, ive dropped my oneplus one in the water and is dead. I need a new phone for not more than 350 USD. Im travelling for 3 months, so i need to buy it in indonesia or manila. What do you recommend? Id love to have sd card, good camera and fingerprint reader. Thanks.


----------



## FiveOhFour (Jul 18, 2016)

aspot72 said:


> Guys, torn between two phones : Nexus 5x and Moto G4.
> Any suggestions from users?

Click to collapse



Which is better spec wise? I too am looking at the Moto G4 for my brother right now considering the great deals to be had on them from Amazon and best buy right now. I'm just wondering if a Moto G4 is better or a slightly older premium phone like the Galaxy S5/ HTC One M8/LG G3 or Moto DROID Turbo XT1254. Its a phone to be given to my brother for use on Verizon so he can keep in touch with my sick mom and the rest of the family more often.

From looking at a benchmark site they all seem to score about the same with the exception of the S5 which scores slightly higher, but i'm not sure how good of an indicator that is for real world use/performance.


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 19, 2016)

FiveOhFour said:


> Which is better spec wise? I too am looking at the Moto G4 for my brother right now considering the great deals to be had on them from Amazon and best buy right now. I'm just wondering if a Moto G4 is better or a slightly older premium phone like the Galaxy S5/ HTC One M8/LG G3 or Moto DROID Turbo XT1254. Its a phone to be given to my brother for use on Verizon so he can keep in touch with my sick mom and the rest of the family more often.
> 
> From looking at a benchmark site they all seem to score about the same with the exception of the S5 which scores slightly higher, but i'm not sure how good of an indicator that is for real world use/performance.

Click to collapse



Well, after an extensive research I picked up the Nexus 5x today. Just put it on charger, but during the initial set up I had good impression. 
Will be back later with some feedback.


----------



## FiveOhFour (Jul 19, 2016)

Jesus, this thread is as the kids say "cancer"


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 19, 2016)

FiveOhFour said:


> Jesus, this thread is as the kids say "cancer"

Click to collapse



Why are you saying that ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## terragady (Jul 19, 2016)

growing, growing, growing!


----------



## King_Rat (Jul 19, 2016)

In 24 months I'll be getting a beat up S6 >.<


----------



## RuffBuster (Jul 19, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> i had alot of problems with my HTC M9,  in the end it just died would not power on and it was in service for almost 5 months by the time i got ot back .. not joking.
> 
> my next phone will be a Samsung Note 5 or S7. not sure.... which has better for root/development & custom roms?

Click to collapse



My last HTC just over a year ago starting acting up, sent it in for service and didn't see it again for 6 MONTHS! no lies or jokes either. HTC have horrible service. I'll never touch a HTC again no matter how amazing their phones are "supposed" to be...

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:15 PM ----------




Vandaalen said:


> I think my next phone will be a LG G4/G5, depends on how much money I'll use.

Click to collapse



Personally I'd stay away from the LG G4 as there have been a lot of reports of the phone just bootlooping randomly after so many months use, usually 6 months. And from what I've read it isn't fixable, you can't just reflash stock firmware to fix it. Also unless you can get LG G5 cheap it doesn't match up to other phones of the same spec, build quality is a little shady, and modules are non existent... Your choice. I was a fan of the G2 but their later offerings are just lacking...

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## CCHIPSS (Jul 19, 2016)

aspot72 said:


> Guys, torn between two phones : Nexus 5x and Moto G4.
> Any suggestions from users?

Click to collapse



I would avoid any Nexus.  No Microsd support and no external battery.  Those two things are what make a phone last.  Raw spec is not everything.  

Sent from my MT2L03 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## The-Captain (Jul 20, 2016)

CCHIPSS said:


> I would avoid any Nexus.  No Microsd support and no external battery.  Those two things are what make a phone last.  Raw spec is not everything.
> 
> Sent from my MT2L03 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



While I respect your opinion, I tend to disagree with this post. While having no microsd support can be a big disadvantage for those that need a lot of space, I don't see it being a deal breaker and suspect most people never reach full internal storage potential. Now if you do need a lot of space then yes it may be a good idea to go with a device with an sdcard slot. Also the batteries have gotten better in recent years and unless you plan on keeping the phone for many years the battery shouldn't be an issue. Plus its a Nexus (need I say more?)

Having said that, the G4 is nice...


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 20, 2016)

I am looking to replace my galaxy s4. The Sim card tray is going out as is WiFi. I need something for about $200 USD that is equivalent to my S4. Needs a variety of roms/active development. Need SD support. Replaceable battery. Bassicly same specs or better then the s4. This is the second d s4 I have owned and the screen died for no reason and the issues with this one have me looking at maybe going back to Moto devices. 

Oh yeah, must be straight talk/att compatible. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolltax (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi guys,

*Dual SIM phone with Separate SD Card slot, finger print scanner and NFC
*I have a Samsung S5 Duos which is starting to feel a bit old and I want to replace.  I work between two countries and need a phone which can carry two SIM's and I can take calls on  either, I also enjoy the SD-Cards extra storage on my S5 for movies and music when on the move.  I also want to use Android Pay as I think it will become useful within the next couple of years in the UK so I am looking for a good quality phone which has the following features :

Dual active SIM
SD Card slot (not hybrid second SIM slot)
NFC
Finger print scanner
Would prefer a flagship level phone but have been struggling to find something which ticks all the boxes.....  the S7 has a hybrid second sim slot same as the Oneplus 3...

I am not very knowledgeable about phones, when I search online I end up with a lot of Chinese manufacturers phones with names I have never heard of (Elephone? Zopo?) - this is my primary work device so i need it to be rock-solid and well made.  could anyone advise me on any phones which you might think meet my requirements which are available to buy in the UK?

Thanks!

Jolltax


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 21, 2016)

CCHIPSS said:


> I would avoid any Nexus. No Microsd support and no external battery. Those two things are what make a phone last. Raw spec is not everything.

Click to collapse



Well, I picked up the nexus. Space is not an issue as have huge Google drive storage (256GB) secured with another 50GB with Mega. But what counts for me is the fingerprint scanner, notification LED, and fast update. I don't bother with crap like Facebook, WhatsApp etc, so battery is very good. First I had mixed feelings but after 2 days I get used to phone and happy with it. Did some minor changes (blackberry keyboard, Sense launcher) , so I think I chose right. Also got about 3-4 updates and phone is now fully  up to date . Signed in to beta testing as well and got Nougat downloaded already, but will keep the phone on Marshmallow for another week.


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 22, 2016)

aspot72 said:


> Well, I picked up the nexus. Space is not an issue as have huge Google drive storage (256GB) secured with another 50GB with Mega. But what counts for me is the fingerprint scanner, notification LED, and fast update. I don't bother with crap like Facebook, WhatsApp etc, so battery is very good. First I had mixed feelings but after 2 days I get used to phone and happy with it. Did some minor changes (blackberry keyboard, Sense launcher) , so I think I chose right. Also got about 3-4 updates and phone is now fully up to date . Signed in to beta testing as well and got Nougat downloaded already, but will keep the phone on Marshmallow for another week.

Click to collapse



Micro SD is important for me so thats the only thing preventing me get Nexus. Also Kim dotcom himself said don't trust Mega anymore. unless all your data is encrypted there he said forget about it.  I never upload to Google drive so it's no use to me. in countries where data is expensive then cloud drives are not cheap if someone doing alot upload downloads, thats why external SD 125Gb is preferred for me. 

is there a phone closest Nexus, but with external SD card,  good custom rom support,  good hardware service support ?  (I don't care about fingerprint scanner at all)

---------- Post added at 03:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




RuffBuster said:


> My last HTC just over a year ago starting acting up, sent it in for service and didn't see it again for 6 MONTHS! no lies or jokes either. HTC have horrible service. I'll never touch a HTC again no matter how amazing their phones are "supposed" to be...
> ...

Click to collapse



agree. you hit nail on the head.  i was so surprised with the lack of service support while in some parts of Asia.  I googled got the local service center and the center didn't even have an HTC sign on it,  it was just a drop off.  then they said they had to send it somewhere else another city to service then i got it back 4months later and to my shock  they said "we cant fix it"  you need bring it back to another country to fix it. but Samsung on other hand had great support in all the same places i went to.  to be fair, in the end i think HTC realized what I went thru and just gave me a new phone replacement, but that took them 5 months.  so thats why I got the OPPO F1f which (i know) isn't a flagship phone but, as a spare phone at that time while my M9 was in service, the OPPO ,did the job well (as i mentioned good camera etc) ,  and service support is way better.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 22, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am looking to replace my galaxy s4. The Sim card tray is going out as is WiFi. I need something for about $200 USD that is equivalent to my S4. Needs a variety of roms/active development. Need SD support. Replaceable battery. Bassicly same specs or better then the s4. This is the second d s4 I have owned and the screen died for no reason and the issues with this one have me looking at maybe going back to Moto devices.
> 
> Oh yeah, must be straight talk/att compatible.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can anyone help? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Domin_PL (Jul 22, 2016)

/Delete


----------



## Aksh25 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a Mi4i, i think xiaomi makes good phones, you can try a phone from them!


----------



## abonides (Jul 24, 2016)

I have orderedca xioami redmi note3 pro....can't wait this old note 2 is pooched....lol

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 24, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Can anyone help?

Click to collapse



Your best option is the LG G4. It can be found between $180-$200 for a lightly used (like new) model. The Note 4 is another option you could go for but those go for a bit more ($260-$280). Some other older options include the LG G3, Note 3, and S5.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 24, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> Your best option is the LG G4. It can be found between $180-$200 for a lightly used (like new) model. The Note 4 is another option you could go for but those go for a bit more ($260-$280). Some other older options include the LG G3, Note 3, and S5.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input! Is there any other reasons to go with the LG G4 other then fulfilling my basic requirements? I have been through 3 Galaxy S4's in like a year or less. All suffering from one ailment or another. I think I will give Samsung a break for awhile. Thanks again! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 24, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for your input! Is there any other reasons to go with the LG G4 other then fulfilling my basic requirements? I have been through 3 Galaxy S4's in like a year or less. All suffering from one ailment or another. I think I will give Samsung a break for awhile. Thanks again!

Click to collapse



That's really unfortunate lol. My reasoning for picking the LG G4 over the rest came down to it being the newest of the bunch and costing about the same (difference of like +/- $30) when compared to the older phones I mentioned

Then there's this: http://www.androidauthority.com/best-android-phones-removable-battery-697520/, which had the newest phones I thought of off the top of my head lol.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hey, I'm planning to buy the ZTE Axon 7. It costs here 450€, the OP3 400€. But I think it is worth the extra 50€ because of better display, sound, camera, etc. The only problem I see are custom ROMs. What do you think about that?


----------



## guysmileeey (Jul 25, 2016)

> I am looking for a good quality phone which has the following features :
> 
> Dual active SIM
> SD Card slot (not hybrid second SIM slot)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a flagship, but the 'Moto G4 plus' checks off all but NFC. Near stock android. I don't know how well it performs though.


----------



## mkp52mkp (Jul 25, 2016)

currently i'm using nexus 6p so i won't be upgrading my phone this year. i'll think about the nexus 2017 when they come out.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 25, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> That's really unfortunate lol. My reasoning for picking the LG G4 over the rest came down to it being the newest of the bunch and costing about the same (difference of like +/- $30) when compared to the older phones I mentioned
> 
> Then there's this: http://www.androidauthority.com/best-android-phones-removable-battery-697520/, which had the newest phones I thought of off the top of my head lol.

Click to collapse



The link gives me a 404 error. I will probably go LG G4 but I forgot to mention/ask about the bootloader? Is it unlocked or at least unblock able? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 25, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> The link gives me a 404 error. I will probably go LG G4 but I forgot to mention/ask about the bootloader? Is it unlocked or at least unblock able?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I see what happened. I guess I added an extra "," by mistake at the end of the url lol. Try this one http://www.androidauthority.com/best-android-phones-removable-battery-697520/ and it should be go to go. To answer your question, yes the LG G4 has an official way to unlock the bootloader.


----------



## 555satan (Jul 25, 2016)

i was thinking about buying Sony Xperia Z3+, what do you guys think about that phone? it's avalibility in my country is a bit low, so i am concerned that it is because the device is not good as i think it is (only by looking at hardware components)
also im switching from a 3 years old LG G2 to this phone, so if you guys tried them both ill be glad to hear which you like better(if i even should change)...
Thank ahead,
Satan.


----------



## terragady (Jul 25, 2016)

OP3 or is it worth waiting for new Nexus? Or maybe its worth paying little more for S7?


----------



## iparout (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi there,

sorry for hijacking this thread however I was wondering if there is a similar one for tablet selection. The search function didn't find anything.


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 26, 2016)

iparout said:


> Hi there,
> 
> sorry for hijacking this thread however I was wondering if there is a similar one for tablet selection. The search function didn't find anything.

Click to collapse



You are actually in the right place lol.


----------



## CCHIPSS (Jul 27, 2016)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Can anyone help?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



At that price point, get the Asus Zenfone 2 Laser 551.  It is a great phone for the price.  My friend is really loving it right now. 

Sent from my MT2L03 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ibedanny (Jul 27, 2016)

What's the next suggestion for moving off of a sprint note 4?  I have a zero lemon 10000mah battery and I'm used to a full days charge. I would also like to stay off contract. Any suggestions?


----------



## Femmetechstic (Jul 28, 2016)

Currently have a Moto G3, was thinking of just upgrading to G4 for ease etc. but now seriously considering the Note 7 (or 6 if that still happens). I'm working full time now so don't really _need_ a budget phone anymore and have always been tempted by phablets.

Do you guys think it will be worth it? I'll probably go for it if it's on a good deal somewhere.


----------



## Soufiansky (Jul 28, 2016)

Femmetechstic said:


> Currently have a Moto G3, was thinking of just upgrading to G4 for ease etc. but now seriously considering the Note 7 (or 6 if that still happens). I'm working full time now so don't really _need_ a budget phone anymore and have always been tempted by phablets.
> 
> Do you guys think it will be worth it? I'll probably go for it if it's on a good deal somewhere.

Click to collapse



Then wait for the official release then take your decision,if money is not a problem of course it's worth.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 30, 2016)

terragady said:


> OP3 or is it worth waiting for new Nexus? Or maybe its worth paying little more for S7?

Click to collapse



depends if you need external SD card?  if me I would go for the S7.  im just waiting for price come down just a bit more...  problem is if I get S7 do I get the Exynos one (faster?) or Qualcomm 820 one.?


----------



## zbysogi (Jul 30, 2016)

I bought Umi Super 2 months ago and I dropped it yesterday, the screen is messed up, I dont think replacing it makes sense. Any other better phones than this one or should I stick to Umi and buy another one? maybe Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro?


----------



## terragady (Jul 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> depends if you need external SD card?  if me I would go for the S7.  im just waiting for price come down just a bit more...  problem is if I get S7 do I get the Exynos one (faster?) or Qualcomm 820 one.?

Click to collapse



no sd card is not a problem for me, i do not use much storage on phone, now 32 is enough. The thing with S7 is that new nexus will probably be cheaper and probably better (maybe except camera? but who knows)


----------



## force70 (Jul 30, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> depends if you need external SD card?  if me I would go for the S7.  im just waiting for price come down just a bit more...  problem is if I get S7 do I get the Exynos one (faster?) or Qualcomm 820 one.?

Click to collapse



Definitely dont buy the qualcomm...its locked down. 

Totally worthless if you want to root/custom recovery etc...which since your here Im sure you do.

Sent from my Note 5, Nexus 6P or S6


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 31, 2016)

force70 said:


> Definitely dont buy the qualcomm...its locked down.
> 
> Totally worthless if you want to root/custom recovery etc...which since your here Im sure you do.

Click to collapse



thats good to know. tks.
btw how do we know if the S7 on sale at the shop is Qualcomm or Exynos version?


----------



## enkelad (Jul 31, 2016)

Guyz, which one of these should i buy - Xiaomi Redmi 3, Redmi 3 pro od Meizu M3s? 

I'm inclined to Redmi 3 pro but i'm worried whether there's not enough development for it, it's not really one of the main xiaomi models


----------



## force70 (Jul 31, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> thats good to know. tks.
> btw how do we know if the S7 on sale at the shop is Qualcomm or Exynos version?

Click to collapse




If you live in the US its qualcomm, everywhere else is exynos I believe


----------



## obscuresword (Jul 31, 2016)

zbysogi said:


> I bought Umi Super 2 months ago and I dropped it yesterday, the screen is messed up, I dont think replacing it makes sense. Any other better phones than this one or should I stick to Umi and buy another one? maybe Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro?

Click to collapse



Since you only got it 2 months ago have you tried to see if it can be replaced under warranty? Anyway, the two phones are so similar that I'd say it depends on which one is cheaper (and which one has more custom support if you're interested) in my opinion.


----------



## siavash2death (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi.  I need your advice.  I want to buy a new cell phone and there are only 3 flagships (somehow) that I can afford to buy: IPhone SE, Samsung Galaxy S7 and Htc 10. And the first priority for me is having a very good battery life and then a very good camera, if audio quality was good,  then it's better.  I think I have the chance to find/buy both variations of S7 (either exynos or snapdragon variant). But I don't know which one is better. Has Samsung released full sources for exynos variant?  I mean unlike note 3 there should be lots of custom roms for it too,  just like snapdragon variant?  Also I spend most of the using my phone non-stop,  using WiFi to surf the Web,  download files,  watch video clips, etc... What do you suggest?  Sorry for my bad English and thanks in advance for your answer.  Please answer me completely.  Thanks.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 1, 2016)

force70 said:


> If you live in the US its qualcomm, everywhere else is exynos I believe

Click to collapse



Canada's aren't Snapdragon?


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Hi.  I need your advice.  I want to buy a new cell phone and there are only 3 flagships (somehow) that I can afford to buy: IPhone SE, Samsung Galaxy S7 and Htc 10. And the first priority for me is having a very good battery life and then a very good camera, if audio quality was good,  then it's better.  I think I have the chance to find/buy both variations of S7 (either exynos or snapdragon variant). But I don't know which one is better. Has Samsung released full sources for exynos variant?  I mean unlike note 3 there should be lots of custom roms for it too,  just like snapdragon variant?  Also I spend most of the using my phone non-stop,  using WiFi to surf the Web,  download files,  watch video clips, etc... What do you suggest?  Sorry for my bad English and thanks in advance for your answer.  Please answer me completely.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Can someone answer me, please?  I'm kinda in a hurry. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Can someone answer me, please?  I'm kinda in a hurry. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Depends on what will serve you. 
I own the G935F exynos there's not a ton of development but you'll find something that suits you I'm sure 
Camera is excellent and with the custom kernels now available battery life has been outstanding  I've got as much as 30 hours with over 6 hours SOT others have gotten much more than that.
I love this device I'm not even using Xposed for the first time I just haven't needed it like I did before.

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks.  The thing is,  I can't buy S7 edge.  In fact,  I don't need its edge features. About the custom roms or kernels,  I just want it to be supported by developers,  even when  Samsung official support ends. Cause once I buy a device,  I can't buy a new one for years. That's why I need to be sure about that. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Thanks. The thing is, I can't buy S7 edge. In fact, I don't need its edge features. About the custom roms or kernels, I just want it to be supported by developers, even when Samsung official support ends. Cause once I buy a device, I can't buy a new one for years. That's why I need to be sure about that.

Click to collapse



from the previous posts,  I would go for the Samsung S7 Exynos. its definitely top on my next phone list.  Also if you are looking for easy resale after,  i personally feel Samsung S7 would be better than HTC (even though I heard htc 10 was very good).


----------



## force70 (Aug 1, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Canada's aren't Snapdragon?

Click to collapse




Nope.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 AM ----------




siavash2death said:


> Hi.  I need your advice.  I want to buy a new cell phone and there are only 3 flagships (somehow) that I can afford to buy: IPhone SE, Samsung Galaxy S7 and Htc 10. And the first priority for me is having a very good battery life and then a very good camera, if audio quality was good,  then it's better.  I think I have the chance to find/buy both variations of S7 (either exynos or snapdragon variant). But I don't know which one is better. Has Samsung released full sources for exynos variant?  I mean unlike note 3 there should be lots of custom roms for it too,  just like snapdragon variant?  Also I spend most of the using my phone non-stop,  using WiFi to surf the Web,  download files,  watch video clips, etc... What do you suggest?  Sorry for my bad English and thanks in advance for your answer.  Please answer me completely.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I'd go S7, def exynos version the Snapdragon versions have locked bootloader's and are kinda useless if you like development

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks,  but do you think exynos variants will have development as much as Snapdragon variants? My phone is note 3 exynos and unofficial support from developers was so awful, in comparison to note 3 snapdragon.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Thanks.  The thing is,  I can't buy S7 edge.  In fact,  I don't need its edge features. About the custom roms or kernels,  I just want it to be supported by developers,  even when  Samsung official support ends. Cause once I buy a device,  I can't buy a new one for years. That's why I need to be sure about that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



No problem the the G930F is  great device 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

I just had another question. How about iPhone 6S? Is S7 better than that? Answer with honesty please.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Thanks,  but do you think exynos variants will have development as much as Snapdragon variants? My phone is note 3 exynos and unofficial support from developers was so awful, in comparison to note 3 snapdragon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well yes because there is ZERO development on the snapdragon S7s.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:00 AM ----------




siavash2death said:


> I just had another question. How about iPhone 6S? Is S7 better than that? Answer with honesty please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Take a look at the board your on dude, Im sure you can figure out what we will say lol.

I have about as much use for an iphone as I do a honda civic lol



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iMaterial (Aug 1, 2016)

*I know what I want?*

I want a smartie with close to plain Andy, or the option to get rid off all junk, bloat and ****ware. Plus the following specs.


5.2 - 5.5" not too big bezels, FHD res is enough, QHD is a possible option but I'd rather not.

Snapdragon 625 / 652 (the new 600-series is enough speed for me, the 410-430 I dunno)

3-4 GB RAM, 32 GB and up storage.

BIG battery 3000 - 5000 mAh Removable, ok let me say that again, *REMOVABLE*

Decent camera

Notification LED/Light

Not a Slamsug, Sony, Apple (never!) or strange GUI with unfunny stuff I don't want

Not over €300-400 either for a mid-ranger

Any model out there? I didn't think so. 

That was my rant, over and out. Roger.


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well yes because there is ZERO development on the snapdragon S7s.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I figured you would say that.  Anyway,  I got it.  I said that cause I've watched lots of video clips about S7 and S7 edge exynos and they're somehow showing different performance about S7 edge exynos. For example, if I'm not mistaken, in phonearena,  the battery life is about 8 hours and in gsmarena, it's about 11 hours. I don't know which one is true 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> I figured you would say that.  Anyway,  I got it.  I said that cause I've watched lots of video clips about S7 and S7 edge exynos and they're somehow showing different performance about S7 edge exynos. For example, if I'm not mistaken, in phonearena,  the battery life is about 8 hours and in gsmarena, it's about 11 hours. I don't know which one is true
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well since i dont have an S7 no idea about battery life.

But if you really want to know head over to the S7 forums..likely there will be a battery life thread...there always is .


Here is one.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65703029

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> I figured you would say that.  Anyway,  I got it.  I said that cause I've watched lots of video clips about S7 and S7 edge exynos and they're somehow showing different performance about S7 edge exynos. For example, if I'm not mistaken, in phonearena,  the battery life is about 8 hours and in gsmarena, it's about 11 hours. I don't know which one is true
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



8 hours total????? Or 8 hours SOT? 
I don't know anyone with 8 hours total on a new s7 or S7E I get 24 hours total and 6 hours SOT with heavy usage all syncs on and brightness on full with a bunch of battery draining apps. 
I don't use Xposed or Greenify or any battery saving apps or mods. 
I know S7E owners getting 10 or more hours SOT 
G935F and G930F

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## force70 (Aug 1, 2016)

s7freak said:


> 8 hours total????? Or 8 hours SOT?
> I don't know anyone with 8 hours total on a new s7 or S7E I get 24 hours total and 6 hours SOT with heavy usage all syncs on and brightness on full with a bunch of battery draining apps.
> I don't use Xposed or Greenify or any battery saving apps or mods.
> I know S7E owners getting 10 or more hours SOT
> ...

Click to collapse



Freak you gona pick up a note 7?

Ill be glued to the 11am launch thats for sure, if they unveil an edge only model I may just go pick up an S7 lol.

That silver S7 is a nice looking device!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s8freak (Aug 1, 2016)

force70 said:


> Freak you gona pick up a note 7?
> 
> Ill be glued to the 11am launch thats for sure, if they unveil an edge only model I may just go pick up an S7 lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not me my friend I have no use for the Note I love my Gold S7E best device I've ever had.
Battery is fantastic the other day I got 30 hours and 6 SOT fast and smooth as butta 
I like the Silver S7 as well very nice phone.


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

s7freak said:


> 8 hours total????? Or 8 hours SOT?
> I don't know anyone with 8 hours total on a new s7 or S7E I get 24 hours total and 6 hours SOT with heavy usage all syncs on and brightness on full with a bunch of battery draining apps.
> I don't use Xposed or Greenify or any battery saving apps or mods.
> I know S7E owners getting 10 or more hours SOT
> ...

Click to collapse



No, I meant SOT. You have a S7 edge exynos,right? Could you please do me a favor? Please use your phone with only WiFi on and stream videos online (like YouTube)  and downloading files, anything that needs only to be connected to the Internet (and doesn't need GPS to be turned on) and use the phone continually (Non Stop) and then capture screen shot of how much SOT you could get (if it's possible).  I'd be really appreciated if you help me about that.  I just want to see that by only using WiFi,  surfing the Internet how much SOT I can expect/get using a S7 edge exynos variant.  TIA. 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 1, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> No, I meant SOT. You have a S7 edge exynos,right? Could you please do me a favor? Please use your phone with only WiFi on and stream videos online (like YouTube)  and downloading files, anything that needs only to be connected to the Internet (and doesn't need GPS to be turned on) and use the phone continually (Non Stop) and then capture screen shot of how much SOT you could get (if it's possible).  I'd be really appreciated if you help me about that.  I just want to see that by only using WiFi,  surfing the Internet how much SOT I can expect/get using a S7 edge exynos variant.  TIA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't have time for that sorry. 
You'll have to either take my word or don't 
I've never gotten 8 hours SOT on any device but I personally know some friends that have gotten 13 hours SOT on there G935F 
I work from home I rarely use my data actually so I'm on wifi all the time

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 1, 2016)

OK,  thanks for your answers.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> OK, thanks for your answers.

Click to collapse



suggest ask in the S7 forums of you want more specific answers on battery life /usage


----------



## force70 (Aug 2, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> suggest ask in the S7 forums of you want more specific answers on battery life /usage

Click to collapse



I posted a link for him...guess he could be bothered to check it out...

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killeraxemannic (Aug 2, 2016)

Long story short..... Due to some crazy crap my company has decided to pull I may be moving to Costa Rica for a year or traveling back and forth multiple times a year.

I am going to want to keep my US phone number and cell phone plan and also get a phone number on a plan with the local carrier Kolbi in Costa Rica. I currently have Verizon and their international plans are awful and ridiculously expensive. Only US carrier with free international roaming is T-Mobile.

I want to buy a dual sim phone but it seems like there are no options since I am currently with Verizon. Best case is I would like to keep Verizon due to good service in the US and find a dual sim phone that supports them... Worst case is I get a dual sim phone and switch to a US carrier that it will work with most likely TMobile. 

So main questions...

Any good dual sim phones that are compatible with Verizon? 

If no to above what phone and carrier should I switch to?


----------



## josip-k (Aug 2, 2016)

iMaterial said:


> I want a smartie with close to plain Andy, or the option to get rid off all junk, bloat and ****ware. Plus the following specs.
> 
> 
> 5.2 - 5.5" not too big bezels, FHD res is enough, QHD is a possible option but I'd rather not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Redmi note 3 meets the specs, except i'm not sure about removable battery. Check for yourself


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 2, 2016)

I still have my M9 so I wont be getting the HTC 10... but I was  just looking at the HTC dev site ...just saw for HTC 10 (unlocked), HTC seems to be having a limited sale on now device reduced by $100 cheaper via website   http://www.htc.com/us/go/buy-htc-10/#unlocked . says "Your HTC warranty even covers bootloader unlocking on the HTC 10! For more bootloader unlocking info, visit www.htcdev.com" .......thought the discount might be useful for those interested.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 2, 2016)

killeraxemannic said:


> Long story short..... Due to some crazy crap my company has decided to pull I may be moving to Costa Rica for a year or traveling back and forth multiple times a year.
> 
> I am going to want to keep my US phone number and cell phone plan and also get a phone number on a plan with the local carrier Kolbi in Costa Rica. I currently have Verizon and their international plans are awful and ridiculously expensive. Only US carrier with free international roaming is T-Mobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you're SOL if you want a dual sim phone that works with Verizon.

All Verizon smartphones though will work fine with other SIMs outside the USA on GSM networks. Whether or not the phone will work on LTE in Costa Rica depends on the phone. I did some quick poking around and it seems all the newer (flagships, anyway) Verizon phones are compatible with bands 3 and 7, which is what you'll need down there.

That said, if you're sticking with Verizon and getting a SIM from a provider down there, you don't necessarily need a new phone, you just need to swap SIMs. If you feel like you need to switch, T-Mobile's the obvious choice if you want roaming. A high-end Samsung Duos would be a good choice (like S7 or S7 Edge) because it'll have both American and International LTE bands. FYI, texts are unlimited, calls are $.20/min roaming in CR on TM. Data is unlimited, but they say at reduced speeds (my guess is 2G, although they don't specify).


----------



## killeraxemannic (Aug 2, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I think you're SOL if you want a dual sim phone that works with Verizon.
> 
> All Verizon smartphones though will work fine with other SIMs outside the USA on GSM networks. Whether or not the phone will work on LTE in Costa Rica depends on the phone. I did some quick poking around and it seems all the newer (flagships, anyway) Verizon phones are compatible with bands 3 and 7, which is what you'll need down there.
> 
> That said, if you're sticking with Verizon and getting a SIM from a provider down there, you don't necessarily need a new phone, you just need to swap SIMs. If you feel like you need to switch, T-Mobile's the obvious choice if you want roaming. A high-end Samsung Duos would be a good choice (like S7 or S7 Edge) because it'll have both American and International LTE bands. FYI, texts are unlimited, calls are $.20/min roaming in CR on TM. Data is unlimited, but they say at reduced speeds (my guess is 2G, although they don't specify).

Click to collapse



I am already down here with my Note 5 and it works just fine with the sim from Kolbi. No issues there. I'm honestly kind of done with Samsung for a while. My note 5 and my wife's s7 have had way more issues than any other phones we have had. I went through 3 new Note 5's before I found one that didn't have a red tinted screen. I'm eyeing the one plus 3 but I have been reading it has issues with t-mobile lte and has a horrible screen. I want to use both Sims because lots and lots of people call me and text me and have my us number. I have been keeping up with texts online but that's not sustainable. I would say just do t-mobile and forget about the kolbi Sim but t-mobile runs on the Movistar network in Costa Rica and their service is very spotty outside of the city. I want my phone to work everywhere while I am in a new place and don't speak the language and for that kolbi is the only option.


----------



## texaslittleangel (Aug 2, 2016)

Arrrrrrrrrggggh! 

I had this great post asking for advice between Samsung s7 and HTC 10 detailing the few items I do not understand and it all went down cyberspace black hole when I clicked on 'Post quick reply.'

- ANT+ ?
-Android and HTC Sense 8.0 UI???
- Snapdragon vs Exynos?
-Having Touch sensitive control keys versus not having it (what does it mean?)?

Would greatly appreciate some help. Is the Samsung worth the extra $100? Every other year I go through the same relearning process...


----------



## terragady (Aug 2, 2016)

here HTC is actually more expensive than samsung, funny how it changes around the world


----------



## texaslittleangel (Aug 2, 2016)

terragady said:


> here HTC is actually more expensive than samsung, funny how it changes around the world

Click to collapse



I am currently in Australia where the phones are a bit more expensive than the US. I will be going to America soon and planning on purchasing the phone while there. Htc is $599 while the S7 is $699 if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 3, 2016)

texaslittleangel said:


> I am currently in Australia where the phones are a bit more expensive than the US. I will be going to America soon and planning on purchasing the phone while there. Htc is $599 while the S7 is $699 if I'm not mistaken.

Click to collapse



when I was traveling in Asia a lot of people had never even heard of HTC.  but every one knew Samsung.  So for service support of you traveling,  then Samsung is better support definitely imo. I think HTC is cheaper in US because of the discounts because not as many people are buying HTC compared to Samsung.  and yes in Australia prices are crazy expensive for all phones. almost always cheaper to buy from ebay without contract than from the Australian retailers.

---------- Post added at 01:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:41 AM ----------




texaslittleangel said:


> Arrrrrrrrrggggh!
> 
> I had this great post asking for advice between Samsung s7 and HTC 10 detailing the few items I do not understand and it all went down cyberspace black hole when I clicked on 'Post quick reply.'
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



imo the $100 more is worth it just for the better resale value you get from a Samsung.  htc  phone hard to sell outside of Taiwan and US, when compared with Samsung. 

if you get S7 get the Exynos as mentioned in previous posts by others if you want root and dev later. 

but if you are staying only in US and you want cheap and good and don't care about resale value or support outside US, then get the HTC 10. for me I would go for the S7 thats my opinion though.


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2016)

As much as I think samsung is lazy and the note 7 is an S7 edge with an Spen and a few extra features Ive pre ordered the titanium silver  lol

They toned down the edge curve enough that Im okay with it and the return of the sd card slot and 64gb of internal storage is also very appealing as compared to my note 5's major lack of storage.

Its worth getting if only for the sd slot plus i just love the look of the silver....










Sent from my Note 5 or S6


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 3, 2016)

Can I just ask another question? Do uou think we'll see famous custom roms for S7 edge exynos? Like CM, AOKP, Paranoid,etc...? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## istperson (Aug 3, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> Can I just ask another question? Do uou think we'll see famous custom roms for S7 edge exynos? Like CM, AOKP, Paranoid,etc...?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Nope.


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 3, 2016)

istperson said:


> Nope.

Click to collapse



What makes you say that?  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 3, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Because it's Exynos.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Aug 3, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Because it's Exynos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



And if it did come it would be buggy as hell lol.

Nevered bothered much with CM etc on sammy devices mostly because the camera is crap compared to TW

Sent from my Note 5 or S6


----------



## istperson (Aug 3, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, at this point, reading the Galaxy S6 Android developement forums here on XDA.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/development

And the current status of the cm13 for the S6:


> Q : Is this suitable for a daily driver?
> A : No.

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s6/general/discusion-cm13-samsung-s6-t3270803


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 3, 2016)

You know, my phone right now is a note 3 exynos.  It's true that we had a bad development, but there was also some good roms based on CM 12.1, like Resurrection Remix. Although it was unofficial,  but it had only 2 problems: camera quality & disconnecting. And heating that you should've underclocked your phone and lower the max frequency,  in order to solve heating (somehow). But in overall, it was a great rom. I really enjoyed it. But you're right.  The only thing which is somehow annoying is the icons in TW rom. It'd be better if Samsung made icons much more beautiful.also an ability to change dpi without using root or changing build.prop would be so good and uaeful.

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## griffin_1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have a s5 and im thinking about upgrading to an s7. Do you guys think its a worthy upgrade or i should just stick with the s5 for another year?


----------



## s8freak (Aug 4, 2016)

force70 said:


> And if it did come it would be buggy as hell lol.
> 
> Nevered bothered much with CM etc on sammy devices mostly because the camera is crap compared to TW
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or S6

Click to collapse



There is a CM13 Rom for S7E  and not a lot works on it 


"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 4, 2016)

griffin_1 said:


> I have a s5 and im thinking about upgrading to an s7. Do you guys think its a worthy upgrade or i should just stick with the s5 for another year?

Click to collapse



i really disliked the S5 because no external SD card.  S7 I would consider definitely.


----------



## force70 (Aug 4, 2016)

s7freak said:


> There is a CM13 Rom for S7E  and not a lot works on it
> 
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



Yeah figures. ..you lose so many features with CM anyway its not worth it .

Give me a semi debloated and tweaked TW rom anyday.

Sent from my Note 5 or S6


----------



## s8freak (Aug 4, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> i really disliked the S5 because no external SD card.  S7 I would consider definitely.

Click to collapse



S5 has ex sd card the S6 doesn't 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 4, 2016)

can anyone tell me which is the besz for nice money budget friendly

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 4, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> can anyone tell me which is the besz for nice money budget friendly
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



OP3

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 4, 2016)

How much it cost i m in croatia

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Aug 4, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> How much it cost i m in croatia
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



What's your budget? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 4, 2016)

in cunas 700 kn in dollars that s like 100,150$

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 4, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> in cunas 700 kn in dollars that s like 100,150$
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



Take a used 2013-2014 flagship..like the G2,Nexus 5,LG G3..etc 
Or the Honor 5

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 4, 2016)

where
in croatia they are little bit expensive

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 4, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> where
> in croatia they are little bit expensive
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



Which phones are less than 150$ in Croitia ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

mm there are lot of them

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## istperson (Aug 5, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> How much it cost i m in croatia
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse


http://mob.hr/oneplus-3-u-prodaji-po-cijeni-od-399-eura-nista-od-nasljednika-oneplus-x/


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

Tnx to je amo reći ko 2800 kn?

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 5, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> mm there are lot of them
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



You dont give us much informations so we cant help you.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

I will find a list

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

this is some list


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 5, 2016)

Go with the Redmi 2

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## bbgun21 (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,I have been skulking around here for quite a while and I decided to join to ask for assistance seeing as how community is really nice.

I wanted to ask for your help for me to see which phone should I buy myself.

The most things I do at my cellphone is: Web browsing and playing games.

What I would wish for the cellphone to have is:

Resolution: 1920x1080+
Good CPU and GPU
And atleast 8GB of storage

And that's about it.

My budget is not very high (<$500), so I'm wondering if there are any good cellphones you folk can recommend me.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 5, 2016)

bbgun21 said:


> Hello everyone,I have been skulking around here for quite a while and I decided to join to ask for assistance seeing as how community is really nice.
> 
> I wanted to ask for your help for me to see which phone should I buy myself.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OP3, 1080p beautiful screen,premium design,good camera,a monster in term of specs,with great rom developpement.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

Can i get op3 for lower price anywhere?

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 5, 2016)

s7freak said:


> S5 has ex sd card the S6 doesn't
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"

Click to collapse



well corrected.  tks. i think looking back thats why I didn't go for the S6 at that time.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 5, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> well corrected.  tks. i think looking back thats why I didn't go for the S6 at that time.

Click to collapse



I bought the S6edgePlus it's a great device in spite of no ex sd card 
I'm a phone glutton I've got an unlocked tmo s5 and the S6edgePlus and my S7E  and the OPX and the LG G3 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## force70 (Aug 5, 2016)

s7freak said:


> I bought the S6edgePlus it's a great device in spite of no ex sd card
> I'm a phone glutton I've got an unlocked tmo s5 and the S6edgePlus and my S7E  and the OPX and the LG G3
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



Didnt you pick up an xperia Z1 also lol?

Ive got my note 7 ordered already and now counting the days....i hate waiting lol

Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered


----------



## s8freak (Aug 5, 2016)

force70 said:


> Didnt you pick up an xperia Z1 also lol?
> 
> Ive got my note 7 ordered already and now counting the days....i hate waiting lol
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered

Click to collapse



Oh yeah I forgot about the Sony Z Xperia 
Which I promptly hard bricked LOL I HATE fastboot 
I wasn't very impressed with the N7 it seems to be The S7E a little bigger with Spen and Iris scanner 
BAH not interested I'm not a Note fan anyways 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## force70 (Aug 5, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about the Sony Z Xperia
> Which I promptly hard bricked LOL I HATE fastboot
> I wasn't very impressed with the N7 it seems to be The S7E a little bigger with Spen and Iris scanner
> BAH not interested I'm not a Note fan anyways
> ...

Click to collapse



You dont like the notes because they wont fit in the pockets of your skinny jeans 

Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 5, 2016)

s7freak said:


> I bought the S6edgePlus it's a great device in spite of no ex sd card
> I'm a phone glutton I've got an unlocked tmo s5 and the S6edgePlus and my S7E  and the OPX and the LG G3
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



Damn daniel

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## FanboyStudios (Aug 5, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> in cunas 700 kn in dollars that s like 100,150$
> 
> Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5

Click to collapse



Brand new unlocked Moto E LTE... Rootable, Custom ROMable, Custom Recovery available. Get on Amazon and you'll pay less and be able to include a SD card and a case with it.


----------



## s8freak (Aug 5, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Damn daniel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Daniel???? LMAO I'm Richard 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 5, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Daniel???? LMAO I'm Richard
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



It was a joke you didnt got it ???

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## RuffBuster (Aug 5, 2016)

Best phone under $120/£90? Easy to use, for father in law.

Sent from my D6503 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Aug 5, 2016)

doogee X5 maybe

Poslano sa mog Samsung Galaxy J5


----------



## vicente.gonzalez (Aug 5, 2016)

The new ZTE Axon 7 (sd 820, 4 RAM, 64 ROM, 2K amoled) or nexus 6p (sd 810, 3 RAM, 32 gb) both are worth 400 dollars. Dont tell me op 3 or mi5 because i want to buy un store


Enviado desde mi Be Touch 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Aug 5, 2016)

vicente.gonzalez said:


> The new ZTE Axon 7 (sd 820, 4 RAM, 64 ROM, 2K amoled) or nexus 6p (sd 810, 3 RAM, 32 gb) both are worth 400 dollars. Dont tell me op 3 or mi5 because i want to buy un store
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Be Touch 3 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



6P because the bootloader can be unlocked easily

Until ZTE allows that the phone is kind of worthless for anyone who wants even just  root.

Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered


----------



## vicente.gonzalez (Aug 5, 2016)

force70 said:


> 6P because the bootloader can be unlocked easily
> 
> Until ZTE allows that the phone is kind of worthless for anyone who wants even just  root.
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered

Click to collapse



I could not care less about the bootloader


----------



## s8freak (Aug 6, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It was a joke you didnt got it ???
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Ya got me nope I didn't 

"And on that bombshell!"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## force70 (Aug 6, 2016)

vicente.gonzalez said:


> I could not care less about the bootloader

Click to collapse



Lol then why are you even here?

Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered


----------



## vicente.gonzalez (Aug 6, 2016)

Em.... To get a new smartphone maybe?

Enviado desde mi Be Touch 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jr866gooner (Aug 6, 2016)

force70 said:


> You dont like the notes because they wont fit in the pockets of your skinny jeans
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 or S6. Note 7 ordered

Click to collapse



Exactly what I would struggle with.. [emoji20] 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 6, 2016)

s7freak said:


> Ya got me nope I didn't
> 
> "And on that bombshell!"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



Could you please answer my PM? I'd be really appreciated.  

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Xenomorphin (Aug 7, 2016)

I currently have an LG G3 from Verizon and i just switched over to Cricket. Going in I knew that my data connection would be usable at best. I am dealing with it for now but i plan on getting a phone that actually works fine on the network soon. I want a phone that has a bigger screen and would prefer if the battery held up better. So far i keep getting drawn to the One Plus 3, but i cant help but wonder if a Note 5 would be a better move as the pen is enticing. I'v also floated the idea of the Nexus 6p mainly just because of its size and the Moto G4 Plus(i would buy the 4gig ram model) due to its price. Frankly i have no idea what the hell to do. The things i consider most important are the camera, the battery life, and the screen size(bigger is better for my large hands.)

So, question is between all of the devices i listed(or any other you might consider), what would you do if you were in my position? 

Thanks for any opinions!


----------



## sidagg (Aug 7, 2016)

One plus3


----------



## force70 (Aug 7, 2016)

Xenomorphin said:


> I currently have an LG G3 from Verizon and i just switched over to Cricket. Going in I knew that my data connection would be usable at best. I am dealing with it for now but i plan on getting a phone that actually works fine on the network soon. I want a phone that has a bigger screen and would prefer if the battery held up better. So far i keep getting drawn to the One Plus 3, but i cant help but wonder if a Note 5 would be a better move as the pen is enticing. I'v also floated the idea of the Nexus 6p mainly just because of its size and the Moto G4 Plus(i would buy the 4gig ram model) due to its price. Frankly i have no idea what the hell to do. The things i consider most important are the camera, the battery life, and the screen size(bigger is better for my large hands.)
> 
> So, question is between all of the devices i listed(or any other you might consider), what would you do if you were in my position?
> 
> Thanks for any opinions!

Click to collapse



On that list the note 5 has the best camera, with the 6P 2nd...could be close to the OP3 but I don't have one to compare.

The 6P and note 5 both have the same 5.7" screen. The note does have the better camera as metioned and the Spen. The 6P had better battery life (battery is bigger).

Clearly better development for the 6P over the note 5 if that is a consideration to not mention the 6P had a 128gb version and the note maxes out at 64gb which is not very much.

All that said I bought a note 5 and 6P 3 days apart and used the Note way more the the nexus. I just like it better all around.

I wouldn't consider the moto, its just not in the same league and i consider it a budget device. No thanks.

The OP3 has some pluses for sure but Id still take a note 5 over it hands down despite the OP3 having better development. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xenomorphin (Aug 7, 2016)

force70 said:


> On that list the note 5 has the best camera, with the 6P 2nd...could be close to the OP3 but I don't have one to compare.
> 
> The 6P and note 5 both have the same 5.7" screen. The note does have the better camera as metioned and the Spen. The 6P had better battery life (battery is bigger).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks! Great advice. I'm going to keep watching prices on the Note 5. Unless the 6p drops to a crazy good price, I think thats the way to go.

 Has anyone here switched from the Note 5 to anything recently? What was your reasoning and was it worth it?


----------



## istperson (Aug 7, 2016)

vicente.gonzalez said:


> Em.... To get a new smartphone maybe?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Be Touch 3 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well, it"s xda-_developers_ you are asking for a phone advice, and not xda-_hipsters_ or xda-_cheapers_.


----------



## force70 (Aug 8, 2016)

istperson said:


> Well, it"s xda-_developers_ you are asking for a phone advice, and not xda-_hipsters_ or xda-_cheapers_.

Click to collapse



Yeah he thinks its a phone review site apparently lol.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 09:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------




Xenomorphin said:


> Thanks! Great advice. I'm going to keep watching prices on the Note 5. Unless the 6p drops to a crazy good price, I think thats the way to go.
> 
> Has anyone here switched from the Note 5 to anything recently? What was your reasoning and was it worth it?

Click to collapse



Well I will be switching from note to note 7 in a few weeks lol....

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 8, 2016)

I've ordered a G935F and that person took a G935FD for me. Is there any difference between these two?

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 8, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> I've ordered a G935F and that person took a G935FD for me. Is there any difference between these two?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



FD is dual sim

"And on that bombshell" Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## siavash2death (Aug 8, 2016)

s7freak said:


> FD is dual sim
> 
> "And on that bombshell" Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



That's the only difference?  Isn't there any other difference in case of roms ( stock and custom)  and kernels? 

Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## s8freak (Aug 8, 2016)

siavash2death said:


> That's the only difference?  Isn't there any other difference in case of roms ( stock and custom)  and kernels?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Search the international S7E threads you'll find all you need to know

"And on that bombshell" Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## pendevous (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm still thinking between the OnePlus 3 or the HTC 10.


----------



## Anagastes (Aug 9, 2016)

I have used long the OnePlusOne.... splendidly.  But it has the first defects.

Which Smartphone I can buy. To 300€ and with active CustomROM developers? Of course not worse than the OPO.

I want to use it at least as long as the OPO and possibly always on the newest Android version.

Thanks for the help. There exist too many Smartphones...


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

I am a total noob to after having many samsung phones i am wanting a device i can play with. 
I have always liked the Nexus lines for the clean Andriod but felt the hardware wasn't as good as others until this year. I have recently discovered the Oneplus 3 as well and it seems like an awesome phone as well. 
Here is my uncertainty,

I need a phone for daily use. I can't be without it for long if something goes wrong with it. I have heard some great things about both the Nexus 6P and the Oneplus 3. After a lot of watching numerous videos on both i am stumped on what device to go with. The Oneplus seems awesome but I am concerned about the lack of retail vendors for this phone. Also I have heard of a few people having terrible support when they had issues with their Oneplus devices. 
Can any of you comment your experience with Oneplus customer support? This concern is growing for me when i see things like people reporting the Oneplus 3 having hardware issues with things like GPS etc...

Any opinions on the ZT Axon 7 ?

Best Regards,

Jordan1200


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Aug 10, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Any opinions on the ZT Axon 7 ?
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great on paper, but still only conflicting info about if the bootloader will be unlockable.


----------



## pendevous (Aug 10, 2016)

Anagastes said:


> I have used long the OnePlusOne.... splendidly. Only so slowly it has the first defects.
> 
> Which Smartphone I can buy. To 300€ and with active CustomROM developers? Of course not worse than the OPO.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is it worth it? The price is similar to what the ASUS Zenphone 3 costs here, without all of the crapware.


----------



## Anagastes (Aug 10, 2016)

Which crapware? I dont have any crapware on my opo. And the CPU from zenfone are SH****t. 615? I have the 801.... sorry, I don't want a slower CPU.


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 10, 2016)

Anagastes said:


> Which crapware? I dont have any crapware on my opo. And the CPU from zenfone are SH****t. 615? I have the 801.... sorry, I don't want a slower CPU.

Click to collapse



Read again his post and stay calm lol.


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yep he was asking about what phone to buy. He sounds like he approved of the OnePlus 1 and wants a good phone to replace it with that has good developer support. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi guys,
I currently have an S4 i9500 wich scores 38k in antutu, and im looking forward to overclocking tonight so I can get something more out of it.
But it turns out that Lenovo K3 Note arrived to my country, and I've heard is actually really good (plus bigger screen). K3 Note is scoring 45k from stock, maybe with something from CyanogenMod can do even better. Im currently focusing on games actually, and the Lenovo has a way way way better 3d rendering so thats a thumps up.

I dont have to much money to spare, but if I sell my S4 I can buy this for almost no diference. Its a one time chance and I dont want to blow it.

What do you think, would you change your S4 i9500 for a Lenovo K3 Note?
I leave a link here comparing chipsets.


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 10, 2016)

MarcoIgnacio said:


> Hi guys,
> I currently have an S4 i9500 wich scores 38k in antutu, and im looking forward to overclocking tonight so I can get something more out of it.
> But it turns out that Lenovo K3 Note arrived to my country, and I've heard is actually really good (plus bigger screen). K3 Note is scoring 45k from stock, maybe with something from CyanogenMod can do even better. Im currently focusing on games actually, and the Lenovo has a way way way better 3d rendering so thats a thumps up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dont compare phones based on benchmarks "only", and be careful while overlocking.


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Dont compare phones based on benchmarks "only", and be careful while overlocking.

Click to collapse



Are you familiar with this phones?
What would you do?


----------



## Anagastes (Aug 10, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Yep he was asking about what phone to buy. He sounds like he approved of the OnePlus 1 and wants a good phone to replace it with that has good developer support.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Right. Sorry.  The AutoCorrect is ... something special in a rocking train.


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 10, 2016)

MarcoIgnacio said:


> Are you familiar with this phones?
> What would you do?

Click to collapse



What's your budget exactly ?


----------



## Anagastes (Aug 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Read again his post and stay calm lol.

Click to collapse



I had asked friendly. Do not understand your comment.

As said. 300€. OPO equally. And active developers.


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 11, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> What's your budget exactly ?

Click to collapse



I have 100 usd to expend on this.
The Lenovo is 180 and my S4 can be sold for 150 , I can go up to 250 usd phone but theres like NOTHING on the market here.
K3 Note just arrived in just 1 store in the town, and then up from that cost is all S5 S6 S7 and Iphones.


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 12, 2016)

MarcoIgnacio said:


> I have 100 usd to expend on this.
> The Lenovo is 180 and my S4 can be sold for 150 , I can go up to 250 usd phone but theres like NOTHING on the market here.
> K3 Note just arrived in just 1 store in the town, and then up from that cost is all S5 S6 S7 and Iphones.

Click to collapse



what about OPPO?


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 12, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> what about OPPO?

Click to collapse



No, theres nothing from OPPO here


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 12, 2016)

MarcoIgnacio said:


> I have 100 usd to expend on this.
> The Lenovo is 180 and my S4 can be sold for 150 , I can go up to 250 usd phone but theres like NOTHING on the market here.
> K3 Note just arrived in just 1 store in the town, and then up from that cost is all S5 S6 S7 and Iphones.

Click to collapse



Nexus 5x,LG G3,Lg G4 if you are lucky

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 12, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a total noob to after having many samsung phones i am wanting a device i can play with.
> I have always liked the Nexus lines for the clean Andriod but felt the hardware wasn't as good as others until this year. I have recently discovered the Oneplus 3 as well and it seems like an awesome phone as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Every review I've read on the Axon 7 says basically the same thing: great hardware, spotty software. Good screen, great speakers, nice build, but the OS is either half-baked in some areas or over-baked in others. If you're interested, I'd wait to see if an updated corrects some of these issues, or if there's 3rd party development that comes along.

As far as OnePlus/Nexus goes, I'd wait for the new Nexuses to come out, and either get one of the new ones or wait til the price drops on the 6P. The 6P has already dropped in price, especially if you catch one of those deals that happen from time to time, but it'll likely drop even further when the new ones are released.



Soufiansky said:


> Dont compare phones based on benchmarks "only", and be careful while overlocking.

Click to collapse





MarcoIgnacio said:


> Are you familiar with this phones?
> What would you do?

Click to collapse



When comparing benchmarks, make sure to compare multiple ones. A phone might score well on Antutu, but when it comes to a graphics-specific one, it might score low.

The S4 doesn't make a good candidate for overclocking, IMO. The Snapdragon 600 was typically clocked at 1.6GHz in most devices it was in, but the S4 clocked it at 1.9GHz, so it's basically already maxed out. I tinkered with OC'ing my S4, and even slightly overclocking it actually gave me worse benchmark scores. Of course, YMMV if your phone has a higher binned processor than mine, but I wouldn't expect much.


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 12, 2016)

Anagastes said:


> Which crapware? I dont have any crapware on my opo. And the CPU from zenfone are SH****t. 615? I have the 801.... sorry, I don't want a slower CPU.

Click to collapse



To be fair that is only one model of the Zenfone 3 line (which is the Zenfone 3 Max)  uses the SD 615. The Zenfone 3 Laser, Zenfone 3, Zenfone 3 Ultra and Zenfone 3 Deluxe use the SD 430, 625, 652, and 820.


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a good deal on a Nexus 6p  64 Gig. I just saw a post that specifies the end of Nexus updates for the 6P being at it's end of Nexus updates September 2017. Bug fixes longer but that does bother me know that I know.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anagastes (Aug 12, 2016)

obscuresword said:


> To be fair that is only one model of the Zenfone 3 line (which is the Zenfone 3 Max) uses the SD 615. The Zenfone 3 Laser, Zenfone 3, Zenfone 3 Ultra and Zenfone 3 Deluxe use the SD 430, 625, 652, and 820.

Click to collapse



OK. The deluxe is OK. But too high in price. 300€ not more... ^^


----------



## ashukmishra (Aug 12, 2016)

Sry guys for posting it here but i am new here and i dunno where to post such questions...
My question is that is it really important to unlock bootloader for flashing rom...and my device is micromax a290... And i have rooted it without giving my hands in its bootloader


----------



## force70 (Aug 12, 2016)

ashukmishra said:


> Sry guys for posting it here but i am new here and i dunno where to post such questions...
> My question is that is it really important to unlock bootloader for flashing rom...and my device is micromax a290... And i have rooted it without giving my hands in its bootloader

Click to collapse



Welcome to XDA. And no this is not the correct place to ask this.

You need to find the forum for your device if one exists and ask this there.i have never even heard of your device so cannot answer your question regardless.

I checked for you since you probably dont know how to navigate the site yet and didnt see a forum for your device sorry


Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MarcoIgnacio (Aug 12, 2016)

Planterz said:


> When comparing benchmarks, make sure to compare multiple ones. A phone might score well on Antutu, but when it comes to a graphics-specific one, it might score low.
> 
> The S4 doesn't make a good candidate for overclocking, IMO. The Snapdragon 600 was typically clocked at 1.6GHz in most devices it was in, but the S4 clocked it at 1.9GHz, so it's basically already maxed out. I tinkered with OC'ing my S4, and even slightly overclocking it actually gave me worse benchmark scores. Of course, YMMV if your phone has a higher binned processor than mine, but I wouldn't expect much.

Click to collapse



Hi Planterz, thank you that really helped me.
I got a lot of offers for my S4, so people still seem to be interested. I think im going to close the deal.
Thank you all for your support. You are amazing,

:good:


----------



## iMaterial (Aug 13, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Redmi note 3 meets the specs, except i'm not sure about removable battery. Check for yourself

Click to collapse



Sounds good and all, but it has a Xiaomi GUI, dunno if I want to wrestle with it. Why is it using the 650 and *not* the 652?


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 14, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am a total noob to after having many samsung phones i am wanting a device i can play with.
> I have always liked the Nexus lines for the clean Andriod but felt the hardware wasn't as good as others until this year. I have recently discovered the Oneplus 3 as well and it seems like an awesome phone as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei P9Lite 3GB RAM Variant. I've had mine a couple of days and it's brilliant for the price (I personally would say it's the best budget phone on the market. Don't confuse budget with low tier phone, it's unbelievably good). VERY snappy, good multitasking, great display 1080p, good speakers, nice design.

Its benchmark is better that P8 im sure. Also it will more than likely receive Android N EMUI 5







Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeBomb (Aug 14, 2016)

I need your guys help. 3 Phones:

Samsung S5 Neo
Idol 3
Moto G4 Plus

Daily casual but sometimes power user. Likes to tinker with device and custom Roms. Wants a device with a good camera and decent overall longevity. What should I pick and why?


----------



## wrongitdoo (Aug 14, 2016)

Hello fellow Androidians! I've been in the Droid zone circa 2010. Currently using a Droid Ultra for the past two years. Over it! I'd prefer a phone with decent audio and root on the Verizon network. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.R.Cante (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey,

I need a new Android phone.

What's the best phone with the MTK6797 (Helio X20) (or similiar) and LTE 4G with Band 20 (800 MHz) and Band 3 (1800MHz) in the price range of 200€-250€?

Thank you in Advance


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was thinking about buying the Nexus 6P but this is making me think twice.
https://youtu.be/VVIGJCAx-I8

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbacham (Aug 14, 2016)

Nexus 6p.


----------



## force70 (Aug 14, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> I was thinking about buying the Nexus 6P but this is making me think twice.
> https://youtu.be/VVIGJCAx-I8
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I could see why but it is great phone regardless of the somewhat false wording on google site. I really enjoyed my 6P plastic or otherwise 

That said with the new nexus phones coming out in a few months Id wait to see what they bring to the table instead of buying a year old device. Unless you absolutely need a new phone now of course.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 14, 2016)

force70 said:


> I could see why but it is great phone regardless of the somewhat false wording on google site. I really enjoyed my 6P plastic or otherwise
> 
> That said with the new nexus phones coming out in a few months Id wait to see what they bring to the table instead of buying a year old device. Unless you absolutely need a new phone now of course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Yes unfortunately I do need a phone soon. Also, when the new Nexus phones come out they will be top dollar again..Phones are more expensive up here in Canada and our 13% tax sucks too.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 14, 2016)

A.R.Cante said:


> Hey,
> 
> I need a new Android phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take an old flagship instead with the same price.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## obscuresword (Aug 15, 2016)

zeeBomb said:


> I need your guys help. 3 Phones:
> 
> Samsung S5 Neo
> Idol 3
> ...

Click to collapse



Either the Idol 3 or G4 Plus. The Idol 3 already has great custom ROM support on XDA. The G4 Plus should get the same treatment if Lenovo plays ball. The camera is better on the G4 Plus though.


----------



## force70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Yes unfortunately I do need a phone soon. Also, when the new Nexus phones come out they will be top dollar again..Phones are more expensive up here in Canada and our 13% tax sucks too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im also in Canada so trust me I know. I still buy a new note and nexus every year though lol.. bought the note 5 and 6P 3 days apart last year lol.

6P is nice, 128gb of storage, the stereo speakers and 5.7" screen...its hard to beat. I just didnt find it very comfortable to hold nor particularly asthetically pleasing..used my note 5 way more even though the 64gb of storage wasnt ideal.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matteon (Aug 16, 2016)

*New "secure" phone*

I'm coming from a moto g first gen. My phone expected life is 2 years according to previous phones I've owned. 
What am I searching? Well I'm focusing on a bit of security in software. For those who know linux I'm the kind of guy who uses centos on servers, ubuntu LTS or debian stable on vms or desktop, I'm not in search for the latest and greatest but proper patch level adherence in android.

I don't really bother about void warranty. Lets face it: in my country (italy) consumers devices have no SLA nor you can expect anything from repair shops, so in case of damage I still need to buy a second phone for temporary patch.

I'm asking you: what alternatives are here to nexus? I've red that sony seems good at following patch levels. Cyanogen (in case I'll buy and root a phone) seems to release stables now and then without strict montly patches. What about other roms?

In the end which are the alternatives to nexus (both stock or aftermarket) for a proper security patch coverage? I'm I "cursed" to buy a nexus or may I pick from supported devices of any of existent roms?

to narrow specs: I'm searching for something in the range € 200-250, between 4.7'' and 5.2'', 16-32 GB disk, 2+ GB ram, decent camera, wifi N (2.4 is ok, never used 5 ghz), basically don't care so much about other specs, just get good battery runtime.

Thank you,
M

PS: Potential buy is Nexus 5X (supported by google for next 2 years, and available around € 230 on some italian on line shops) but battery runtimes are not so good


----------



## josip-k (Aug 16, 2016)

matteon said:


> I'm coming from a moto g first gen. My phone expected life is 2 years according to previous phones I've owned.
> What am I searching? Well I'm focusing on a bit of security in software. For those who know linux I'm the kind of guy who uses centos on servers, ubuntu LTS or debian stable on vms or desktop, I'm not in search for the latest and greatest but proper patch level adherence in android.
> 
> I don't really bother about void warranty. Lets face it: in my country (italy) consumers devices have no SLA nor you can expect anything from repair shops, so in case of damage I still need to buy a second phone for temporary patch.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus x


----------



## matteon (Aug 16, 2016)

DeHuMaNiZeD said:


> Oneplus x

Click to collapse



May you argument a bit


----------



## xero4zero (Aug 16, 2016)

I am using S3 mini but I am suffering from a slow performance issues. What should I buy in the same price range and what if I can afford a more expensive one?? Higher processing power and bigger storage is a must.

I have installed CyanogenMod v12.1 Lollipop on my S3 Mini & I love it but S3 Mini is is too slow for my needs I need more processing power. So my next mobile must CyanogenMod Freindly  .. I will format & reinstall it on ...

Thanks in advance

Sent from my GT-I8190 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 17, 2016)

matteon said:


> I'm coming from a moto g first gen. My phone expected life is 2 years according to previous phones I've owned.
> What am I searching? Well I'm focusing on a bit of security in software.......
> 
> to narrow specs: I'm searching for something in the range â?¬ 200-250, between 4.7'' and 5.2'', 16-32 GB disk, 2+ GB ram, decent camera, wifi N (2.4 is ok, never used 5 ghz), basically don't care so much about other specs, just get good battery runtime.
> ...

Click to collapse



if you want secure then CopperheadOS phones are second to none https://copperhead.co/android/buy or Silent Circle https://www.silentcircle.com/.. or just use Cyanogenmod flash on your own.


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 17, 2016)

People coming on this thread looking for a mid-range phone really need to try and appreciate what Huawei can offer them. 

"P9 Lite 3gb variant"

For £200 pound there's no way - given the current market - people should be turning their nose up at the P9 Lite. The phone is not only equal in ability to many 'above mid range' phones, but it transcends them putting itself as a top tier phone. I personally think it's not far away from flagship level, if people disagree I would just urge them to go and experience the performance.

There's no budget phone on the market that I personally think touches it. But as I always say, don't construe budget for quality/performance. 

Just lately I've been able to play with quite a few phones. I constantly like to have a feel what's on the MARKET, and the P9 Lite is quite frankly excellent in regards to what you're paying for. Now, I'm not trying to be a fan boy, I'm just stating a fact in regards to cost and performance. I'm also not ignorant to other good budget phones: Alcatel IDOL 4, One Plus 3, A5, Moto G4 Plus, Moto G,, Honor x5...ect

The P9Lite will almost certainly receive Android 7. The P9 has already had a leak of Android 7. (Let's not forget huawei made the new Nexus 6P) 

The camera is 13mp back, 8mp front. Very good quality.

2gb/3gb ram variants. I would obviously say ignore the 2gb version.

16gb internal memory.

1080p 421ppi display, 5.2"

3000 mh battery.

Fingerprint sensor. Which is very fast and shockingly good for the cost of the phone.

This is my thoughts on what I feel is the best budget phone on the MARKET is. 

Cheers.



Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## galaxyms (Aug 17, 2016)

Does anyone have any recommendations for the best budget around $100 phone currently available from chinese shops?. Something like the Bluboo X Touch but better and more ROM support?


----------



## galaxyms (Aug 18, 2016)

Jordan1200 said:


> Yes unfortunately I do need a phone soon. Also, when the new Nexus phones come out they will be top dollar again..Phones are more expensive up here in Canada and our 13% tax sucks too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



13% ! Think yourself lucky you don't pay 20% tax like we do in the UK


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 18, 2016)

galaxyms said:


> 13% ! Think yourself lucky you don't pay 20% tax like we do in the UK

Click to collapse



Its ridiculous.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## iMaterial (Aug 18, 2016)

Epistemic said:


> Its ridiculous.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Or 25% moms (VAT / Sales TAX) as we do here in Scandinavia. :-/

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------




Jordan1200 said:


> Yes unfortunately I do need a phone soon. Also, when the new Nexus phones come out they will be top dollar again..Phones are more expensive up here in Canada and our 13% tax sucks too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check out how much mobile phones are in Brazil, unless it's a real deal and subsidized, an iphone 6+ costs about €1200 or so, just to give an example. Most of the popular phones costs 2x the Euro price, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Jordan1200 (Aug 18, 2016)

Well I decided in a Nexus 6P 64 Gig. Got it brand new in the box taxes in for 550 Canadian

Sent from my Nexus 6P


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 18, 2016)

iMaterial said:


> Or 25% moms (VAT / Sales TAX) as we do here in Scandinavia. :-/
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's crazy, iPhone are ridiculously priced anyway, without austerity making it virtually impossible to by a phone.

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## joger226 (Aug 18, 2016)

Huawei or Nokia with Android (this Q4-2016). I'm kinda curious about these phones.
Hope Nokia will perform well this time.


----------



## NOSTALGIA (Aug 18, 2016)

anyone here who has the nexus 5x? how is it?? is it still worth having?


----------



## ice-queen (Aug 19, 2016)

I love samsung when i 17 years old, its my first smartphone. Now, i still use samsung.


----------



## iPeck (Aug 19, 2016)

I kinda go with what suits my moment needs best. My 1st was HTC Nexus 1 then Samsung Galaxy Nexus to Sony Xperia ZL, Galaxy S5 and now I just got a LG G5 wich i absolutely love besides the ugly UI. Holding my breath for root


----------



## josip-k (Aug 19, 2016)

ice-queen said:


> I love samsung when i 17 years old, its my first smartphone. Now, i still use samsung.

Click to collapse



And no one cares.


----------



## matteon (Aug 19, 2016)

reyscott said:


> anyone here who has the nexus 5x? how is it?? is it still worth having?

Click to collapse



Nexus 5x is now a veeery good high-mid range phone better eg than moto g4. It will be upgraded to N and supported for other 2 years with security fixes.
This said I'm going to buy one, only cocern is battery life not so long (aroung 8.5 hours of wifi-ing vs around 11 of moto g4)

---------- Post added at 18:56 ---------- Previous post was at 18:53 ----------




joger226 said:


> Huawei or Nokia with Android (this Q4-2016). I'm kinda curious about these phones.
> Hope Nokia will perform well this time.

Click to collapse



As far as I know it is a third party with grant for using nokia brand. Not a real nokia phone


----------



## pkgamma (Aug 20, 2016)

I wan't to get the Samsung S7 but I'm not sure if it is worth to upgrade from S6.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 20, 2016)

I will probably buy the ZTE Axon 7. It costs 449€ here in Germany and I like it much. There are many people out there who would say, take the OP3, it has more dev support and costs 50€ less...but I thought a lot about this and first I wanted to get the OP3 but the Axon 7 is better in almost every way. Except dev support and low light pictures but this are two things, which are not probably only hardware related. ZTE gave the chance to unlock the bootloader of the Axon 7 and the device sources are published now. And I think the low light pictures could be better with some software updates/custom ROMs. I would like you to share your opinion but please be fair and friendly


----------



## force70 (Aug 20, 2016)

pkgamma said:


> I wan't to get the Samsung S7 but I'm not sure if it is worth to upgrade from S6.

Click to collapse



Just for the sd card it is. thats why i moved to the note 7 from the note 5.

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Planterz (Aug 20, 2016)

pkgamma said:


> I wan't to get the Samsung S7 but I'm not sure if it is worth to upgrade from S6.

Click to collapse



Usually, I don't think it's worth it to upgrade flagships each year (but rather every other year) unless there's a significant reason to, and in this case, there's a few. As force70 said, the microSD card slot is a major reason to go with the S7 (for some people). Plus the phone is waterproof. Furthermore, if you're buying off-contract, *get the unlocked international version*. It'll have all of AT&T's LTE bands, but none of the AT&T hassle. No carrier bloat, no waiting excessively long for updates, and the international ones with the Exynos processor have unlocked bootloaders/TWRP/root.

Don't ignore the S7 Edge though. For being a 5.5" phone it's amazingly compact and has a significantly larger battery than the S7.



Xperia_L said:


> I will probably buy the ZTE Axon 7. It costs 449€ here in Germany and I like it much. There are many people out there who would say, take the OP3, it has more dev support and costs 50€ less...but I thought a lot about this and first I wanted to get the OP3 but the Axon 7 is better in almost every way. Except dev support and low light pictures but this are two things, which are not probably only hardware related. ZTE gave the chance to unlock the bootloader of the Axon 7 and the device sources are published now. And I think the low light pictures could be better with some software updates/custom ROMs. I would like you to share your opinion but please be fair and friendly

Click to collapse



Dang, 449€ for a phone we can get for $400 in the US. I guess that's not unique to the Axon though.

I'm intrigued by the Axon 7 myself.  Pretty much all of the reviews I've read agree on some short-comings with their UI, but that the hardware is great. AMOLED screen, great speakers, etc. I haven't looked into development for the Axon 7 since I'm not really in the market for a new phone, but I can tell you (as a Nexus 6 owner) that you'll love the front-facing stereo speakers.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Usually, I don't think it's worth it to upgrade flagships each year (but rather every other year) unless there's a significant reason to, and in this case, there's a few. As force70 said, the microSD card slot is a major reason to go with the S7 (for some people). Plus the phone is waterproof. Furthermore, if you're buying off-contract, get the unlocked international version. It'll have all of AT&T's LTE bands, but none of the AT&T hassle. No carrier bloat, no waiting excessively long for updates, and the international ones with the Exynos processor have unlocked bootloaders/TWRP/root.
> 
> Don't ignore the S7 Edge though. For being a 5.5" phone it's amazingly compact and has a significantly larger battery than the S7.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, audio is a big reason for me to buy it. And I don't really know, why manufactures are building phones with back-facing speakers, because if I want to watch or video, the sound goes in the back, not in the front to my face. I'm currently owning a Sony Xperia L and audio was great as I bought it and it is still good.


----------



## Planterz (Aug 21, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Yeah, audio is a big reason for me to buy it. And I don't really know, why manufactures are building phones with back-facing speakers, because if I want to watch or video, the sound goes in the back, not in the front to my face. I'm currently owning a Sony Xperia L and audio was great as I bought it and it is still good.

Click to collapse



I'd rather have a rear speaker than a bottom one, because although it's facing the wrong way, at least it's neutral. Bottom firing speakers (ala newer Samsungs, iPhones, OnePlus) can sound fine, but when you're watching a video or playing a game, the sound is coming from one side and just doesn't work well.


----------



## force70 (Aug 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd rather have a rear speaker than a bottom one, because although it's facing the wrong way, at least it's neutral. Bottom firing speakers (ala newer Samsungs, iPhones, OnePlus) can sound fine, but when you're watching a video or playing a game, the sound is coming from one side and just doesn't work well.

Click to collapse



The speaker on this note 7 is terrible, would  much rather have better sound and no waterproofing.

My note 4 kills this Note 7 in the speaker dept 

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AbuYahya (Aug 21, 2016)

have sammy's s5 at present... i hate 24months contracts.... in the early days when i got XDA2 we could get it on a 12m contract.... not sure why the inflation costs are so high.

i have been away from the the tinkering side of things for a long while due to real life responsibilities but i want to try an d get back into it ...so want a device that has good community support .... was thinking of s7edge but the support doesnt look as impressive as i was expecting. ...think the note7 will be similar... so i am wondering to hold out for the next nexus in the october....
...what are thoughts on community development?


----------



## deerhurst (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey guys. Having a horrible time selecting a new phone. Budget can be flexible if it will last me a few years. Looking to upgrade as my carrier is not doing much with the only LTE band my phone supports. I also struggle to get service without roaming in areas newer devices on the same carrier has service. Love everything else about my phone.   

Currently I have a Sony Xperia Z on Tmobile. 

Requirements: 
1080p or better display
SD card slot
Android
Similar or better CPU/GPU than my Z (1.5GHz quad core) 
LTE bands 2,4&12
NFC

Preferences:
Water resistant - at least IP68, I use this feature on my Z more than I probably should. 
Decent camera
Glass front and back or aluminum backed
Good XDA community

Will not consider:
Apple - hate iOS and ecosystem but has fantastic build quality. 
Samsung - Hate the UI and build quality sucks. 

Stuff I'm considering:
Z5
Oneplus 3
Nexbit Robin

I really like the look of the Turing phone but seems impossible to o actually get one. 

What do you guys suggest? 

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I'd rather have a rear speaker than a bottom one, because although it's facing the wrong way, at least it's neutral. Bottom firing speakers (ala newer Samsungs, iPhones, OnePlus) can sound fine, but when you're watching a video or playing a game, the sound is coming from one side and just doesn't work well.

Click to collapse



Yeah you're right...so the conclusion is, that front-facing speakers are the best, I like HTC for them but don't know, why the went back from them.


----------



## tarmiricmitarmiricmi (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi all, I need a suggestion. Need a new phone, my budget is low (100-150 USD). The best what I could get is a Lenovo K3 Note (cheapest is around 110 USD). Are there any worthy alternatives in this price range? Important stuff to me are Antutu of at least 35-40.000, RAM 2 GB/3 preferred, 16 GB ROM (32 preferred), Android 5 (6 preferred) and a decent baterry life. I'm located in Eastern Europe and would buy online.


----------



## ComiKo (Aug 23, 2016)

*Samsung S6 sm-920 vs. Motorola Moto X Pure Edition (Moto X Style)*

Hi everybody

I have around 300 USD and I need a phone, the last one was an LG G3 but I selled because reboot constantly. I don't want to hear about LG anymore. I am a little gamer, could anybody help me to choose a good phone, I think Samsung S6 SM-920 or Motorola Moto X Pure Edition are my first choices. I need your comments. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 23, 2016)

ComiKo said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have around 300 USD and I need a phone, the last one was an LG G3 but I selled because reboot constantly. I don't want to hear about LG anymore. I am a little gamer, could anybody help me to choose a good phone, I think Samsung S6 SM-920 or Motorola Moto X Pure Edition are my first choices. I need your comments. Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse



Save a little bit more and buy the Oneplus 3


----------



## zelendel (Aug 23, 2016)

ComiKo said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have around 300 USD and I need a phone, the last one was an LG G3 but I selled because reboot constantly. I don't want to hear about LG anymore. I am a little gamer, could anybody help me to choose a good phone, I think Samsung S6 SM-920 or Motorola Moto X Pure Edition are my first choices. I need your comments. Thanks in advance...

Click to collapse




If you are big into gaming avoid the developer friendly devices like the nexus or others and get one of the flagships like the s6.  You will get better gaming out of it.


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 23, 2016)

zelendel said:


> If you are big into gaming avoid the developer friendly devices like the nexus or others and get one of the flagships like the s6.  You will get better gaming out of it.

Click to collapse



Why? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## zelendel (Aug 23, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Most app developers target those devices.  It also comes down to the diff between a company that can spend millions on making drivers and such versus the open source ones.  Same reason you lose alot of function when you use an aosp based rom on say a Samsung or HTC device.  Open source just can't compete with the oems.  

My answer would have been diff if gaming wasn't a big thing for the user.


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 24, 2016)

the Huawei Honor 8 sounds and looks pretty good  to me https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iZSqfotWkAI  i like that the fingerprint scanner can be used multiple functions eg to take photos  etc.  speed tests seem very good compared to S7/note7 apparently.   its on my top wishlist for next phone (next to note 7).  some xda threads already up http://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-8


----------



## Epistemic (Aug 24, 2016)

tarmiricmitarmiricmi said:


> Hi all, I need a suggestion. Need a new phone, my budget is low (100-150 USD). The best what I could get is a Lenovo K3 Note (cheapest is around 110 USD). Are there any worthy alternatives in this price range? Important stuff to me are Antutu of at least 35-40.000, RAM 2 GB/3 preferred, 16 GB ROM (32 preferred), Android 5 (6 preferred) and a decent baterry life. I'm located in Eastern Europe and would buy online.

Click to collapse



P8 lite

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 24, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> the Huawei Honor 8 sounds and looks pretty good to me https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iZSqfotWkAI i like that the fingerprint scanner can be used multiple functions eg to take photos etc. speed tests seem very good compared to S7/note7 apparently. its on my top wishlist for next phone (next to note 7). some xda threads already up http://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-8

Click to collapse



It sounded nice for me too until I heard about the Kirin 950. It's the flagship processor for the chinese phones in 2015 and the Huawei Mate 8 has it too. You will have a lot fewer development like you would have with a SnapDragon one. And the speed is a lot slower, it's only like a SD 805. GPU is a lot worse than for SD processors. Maybe you will get overheating issues too. My friend has a Honor 6 and it hangs very often, it probably is not the software because he got the MM update but still the lags.


----------



## bubu1 (Aug 24, 2016)

It depends on the money I earned.：D


----------



## goofy3 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm searching upgrade from N5. My main focus is best camera. I don't wanna big phone, so the best would be 5'. Also it would be nice to have easy root and some rom to choose. My budget is around price of LG G5. I'm also thinking about this phone, I know it's bigger with lack of support but cameras are tempting  
Cheers, 
Mark


----------



## Soufiansky (Aug 24, 2016)

zelendel said:


> Most app developers target those devices.  It also comes down to the diff between a company that can spend millions on making drivers and such versus the open source ones.  Same reason you lose alot of function when you use an aosp based rom on say a Samsung or HTC device.  Open source just can't compete with the oems.
> 
> My answer would have been diff if gaming wasn't a big thing for the user.

Click to collapse



Yes yes i understand thanks,i'm using an S6 too.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Aug 25, 2016)

goofy3 said:


> Hi,
> I'm searching upgrade from N5. My main focus is best camera. I don't wanna big phone, so the best would be 5'. Also it would be nice to have easy root and some rom to choose. My budget is around price of LG G5. I'm also thinking about this phone, I know it's bigger with lack of support but cameras are tempting
> Cheers,
> Mark

Click to collapse



Maybe wait until next month when the HTC Nexus "Marlin" is released?


----------



## goofy3 (Aug 25, 2016)

If new Nexus, then Sailfish  But in my country with taxes it will be over my budget


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 26, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> It sounded nice for me too until I heard about the Kirin 950. It's the flagship processor for the chinese phones in 2015 and the Huawei Mate 8 has it too. You will have a lot fewer development like you would have with a SnapDragon one. And the speed is a lot slower, it's only like a SD 805. GPU is a lot worse than for SD processors. Maybe you will get overheating issues too. My friend has a Honor 6 and it hangs very often, it probably is not the software because he got the MM update but still the lags.

Click to collapse



point taken..but the honor 8 is "almost" half the price of an S7. would be good to know if Huawei ironed out those gremlins in the honor 8..


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 26, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> point taken..but the honor 8 is "almost" half the price of an S7. would be good to know if Huawei ironed out those gremlins in the honor 8..

Click to collapse



What are gremlins?


----------



## xero4zero (Aug 26, 2016)

xero4zero said:


> I am using S3 mini but I am suffering from a slow performance issues. What should I buy in the same price range and what if I can afford a more expensive one?? Higher processing power and bigger storage is a must.
> 
> I have installed CyanogenMod v12.1 Lollipop on my S3 Mini & I love it but S3 Mini is is too slow for my needs I need more processing power. So my next mobile must CyanogenMod Freindly  .. I will format & reinstall it on ...
> 
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Any help


----------



## nissansentra2.0ser (Aug 26, 2016)

*chinese smartphones*

Hey guys,

Im looking to spend around $250 on a new or used phone. I want one with 3500 mah batter or greater 4 gig ram or greater 8 cores or greater. screen size from 5-6 inches. I need band 12 for tmobile. I am wondering if you can unlock that particular band on any of these Chinese smartphones with QUALCOMM processors. The closest thing is the moto x play, but its a little bit on the slow side. Anyways any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 26, 2016)

nissansentra2.0ser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im looking to spend around $250 on a new or used phone. I want one with 3500 mah batter or greater 4 gig ram or greater 8 cores or greater. screen size from 5-6 inches. I need band 12 for tmobile. I am wondering if you can unlock that particular band on any of these Chinese smartphones with QUALCOMM processors. The closest thing is the moto x play, but its a little bit on the slow side. Anyways any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



Why do you ask for "8 cores or greater"? Is there even a phone out there with more than 8 cores? And the most powerful processor at the moment is the SnapDragon 820, and it has "only" 4 cores and is a lot stronger than the SD 810 with 8 cores!


----------



## nissansentra2.0ser (Aug 26, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> Why do you ask for "8 cores or greater"? Is there even a phone out there with more than 8 cores? And the most powerful processor at the moment is the SnapDragon 820, and it has "only" 4 cores and is a lot stronger than the SD 810 with 8 cores!

Click to collapse



well I guess im open for suggestions. Just want something that responds quickly when you click on it. For example like when you click on the web browser it just loads and doesn't slow up. I have a galaxy s5 active which is slow to load has a lot of bloat ware and loads slowly and I burn through the battery twice daily. what where you thinking?


----------



## krby0 (Aug 26, 2016)

*need new phone*

so my phone is crapping out on me and i just needed some suggestions. im not very picky but what i do want in a phone is...

*BATTERY LIFE*
id also like the possibility of installing aftermarket bulky batteries if needed

*STABILITY*
a phone that wont clash too much with the big roms out there.
*
SENSIBLE PROCESSING POWER*
i dont need 16 gigs of ram or 8 cores on my CPU. I only use my phone for some light internet surfing, GPS navigation, and writing emails/notes. oh and talk and texting i guess...

i dont believe that much to ask for, appearances dont matter much either, it could be a brick for all i care.


----------



## 1ondroid (Aug 27, 2016)

krby0 said:


> so my phone is crapping out on me and i just needed some suggestions. im not very picky but what i do want in a phone is...
> 
> *BATTERY LIFE*
> id also like the possibility of installing aftermarket bulky batteries if needed
> ...

Click to collapse



Budget?


----------



## Planterz (Aug 27, 2016)

xero4zero said:


> Any help

Click to collapse



Since you said "mobile", and that you've got CyanogenMod on your S3 Mini, I'm guessing you're in Europe or Asia (no CM on the S3 Minis from US carriers).

How big of a phone are you willing to go, and how new/expensive? I've got an S4 Mini myself (AT&T - locked bootloader so no custom ROMs) and it's surprisingly decent given its age and hardware. If you want to keep the size small, your options are somewhat limited. I don't know where you are, so it's hard to make recommendations because I don't know what might be available.



nissansentra2.0ser said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im looking to spend around $250 on a new or used phone. I want one with 3500 mah batter or greater 4 gig ram or greater 8 cores or greater. screen size from 5-6 inches. I need band 12 for tmobile. I am wondering if you can unlock that particular band on any of these Chinese smartphones with QUALCOMM processors. The closest thing is the moto x play, but its a little bit on the slow side. Anyways any help would be appreciated!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't expect to be able to unlock LTE bands - a device has to physically support particular LTE bands, and if a phone is marketed to specific regions (like SE Asia), it's unlikely the manufacturer would bother (ie: spend more money) to include them. That's why all those really cheap but amazing Chinese phones only have like bands 3/7/20. 

How about a Note 4? You can get them for pretty cheap these days. The SD805 will do anything you'd want a phone to do. "Only" 3 gigs of RAM, but once you disable all the Samsung and T-Mobile bloat, that's plenty. MicroSD card slot, removable battery (buy a new one though), great camera, and fantastic screen. What more could you want? Band 12? It's got that too (just get the T-Mobile one).



Xperia_L said:


> What are gremlins?

Click to collapse



When you feed your Mogwai after midnight, it turns from Howie Mandel into Frank Welker, and that's a gremlin. It's also a crappy car by AMC.

But seriously, a gremlin is a mischievous little imp or demon, blamed for little things going wrong (they hide your keys, steal socks out of your laundry, etc). In software terms, a gremlin is a bug or annoying thing that should be fixed.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 27, 2016)

Planterz said:


> I wouldn't expect to be able to unlock LTE bands - a device has to physically support particular LTE bands, and if a phone is marketed to specific regions (like SE Asia), it's unlikely the manufacturer would bother (ie: spend more money) to include them. That's why all those really cheap but amazing Chinese phones only have like bands 3/7/20.

Click to collapse



That's the problem with chinese devices...I live in Germany and Band 20 is very important here,  but no chinese device supports it.



Planterz said:


> When you feed your Mogwai after midnight, it turns from Howie Mandel into Frank Welker, and that's a gremlin. It's also a crappy car by AMC.
> 
> But seriously, a gremlin is a mischievous little imp or demon, blamed for little things going wrong (they hide your keys, steal socks out of your laundry, etc). In software terms, a gremlin is a bug or annoying thing that should be fixed.

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## krby0 (Aug 27, 2016)

1ondroid said:


> Budget?

Click to collapse



Around $250 but I'd like one preferably a lot cheaper like $100 as I do see a lot of inexpensive smartphones around $100


----------



## Aghora7 (Aug 27, 2016)

krby0 said:


> Around $250 but I'd like one preferably a lot cheaper like $100 as I do see a lot of inexpensive smartphones around $100

Click to collapse



250 for moto g4 

Sent from my Micromax A102 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xero4zero (Aug 27, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Since you said "mobile", and that you've got CyanogenMod on your S3 Mini, I'm guessing you're in Europe or Asia (no CM on the S3 Minis from US carriers).
> 
> How big of a phone are you willing to go, and how new/expensive? I've got an S4 Mini myself (AT&T - locked bootloader so no custom ROMs) and 37it's surprisingly decent given its age and hardware. If you want to keep the size small, your options are somewhat limited. I don't know where you are, so it's hard to make recommendations because I don't know what might be available.

Click to collapse



First I would like to thank you for your reply. 
I will buy it from the Saudi Arabia I am willing to spend around 300 $ equivalent on a new bigger sized mobile unfortunately my first choice was Note 4, because of the higher processing power, removable extended battery, cyanogenmod friendly, external SD Memory, but is requires a bit higher budget costs around 400 - 450 $ there. So I am not sure what else should I buy??


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hey guys,

As an MTK developer I am a bit fed up with them at the moment and would like to get a Qualcomm powered one with active community.

Criteria:
* Price not more than 200€
* Good fingerprint sensor
* 3 GB RAM
* Qualcomm chipset
* Big battery (3800 mAH or more)

So far the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro looks very promising. Is there any other phone that you guys can recommend?


----------



## limjh16 (Aug 27, 2016)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As an MTK developer I am a bit fed up with them at the moment and would like to get a Qualcomm powered one with active community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol the blu r1 prime
But anyways redmi note 3 is the best you can get IMO, the redmi 3 has a worse chipset while no other phone has such a bug battery for this price. It has a real good development community too! 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using XDA Labs


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 28, 2016)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As an MTK developer I am a bit fed up with them at the moment and would like to get a Qualcomm powered one with active community.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 617 - Moto G4 Plus pr Moto G 4th Gen


----------



## DrNet (Aug 29, 2016)

note 7 maybe


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Aug 29, 2016)

Guys i need new phone im selling my phone and need new phone that Has fast charging ,qualcomm ,has great XDA support with custom roms and be maximum 400$


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdgeTheraited said:


> Guys i need new phone im selling my phone and need new phone that Has fast charging ,qualcomm ,has great XDA support with custom roms and be maximum 400$

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Aug 29, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> OnePlus 3

Click to collapse



do you recommend it because im going to sell my phone for it


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdgeTheraited said:


> do you recommend it because im going to sell my phone for it

Click to collapse



I would go for the ZTE Axon 7 but if you need a lot of ROMs then you're right with the OP3. BTW which phone do you have right now?


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Aug 29, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> I would go for the ZTE Axon 7 but if you need a lot of ROMs then you're right with the OP3. BTW which phone do you have right now?

Click to collapse



ZTE axon mini


----------



## Lorenz15 (Aug 29, 2016)

EdgeTheraited said:


> ZTE axon mini

Click to collapse



And what is wrong with this phone?


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Aug 29, 2016)

Xperia_L said:


> And what is wrong with this phone?

Click to collapse



no updates and no screen protector


----------



## nathanotis (Aug 29, 2016)

When discussions like this come up, I can usually be heard bemoaning how I'd like my next phone to have a bigger screen than my nexus 6. In fact, I've often said that if any company would sack up and put a cellular radio in a 7" tablet, I'd rock it!

Today I learned that Huawei has the Mediapad. This could be the device of my dreams. Does anyone else use these devices as their daily carry phone?

I've been unable to determine if any of them would work on sprint, where I have great signal, unlimited data and no contract... But I might jump ship for my dream device.


----------



## InternetMayhem (Aug 29, 2016)

nathanotis said:


> When discussions like this come up, I can usually be heard bemoaning how I'd like my next phone to have a bigger screen than my nexus 6. In fact, I've often said that if any company would sack up and put a cellular radio in a 7" tablet, if rock it!
> 
> Today I learned that Huawei has the Mediapad. This could be the device of my dreams. Does anyone else use these devices as their daily carry phone?
> 
> I've been unable to determine if any of them would work on sprint, where I have great signal, unlimited data and no contract... But I might jump ship for my dream device.

Click to collapse



Sometimes I use my Tab S2 with Google Voice and Hangouts. It works really good with a nice Bluetooth headset. 

Sent from my LGLS990 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Aug 30, 2016)

EdgeTheraited said:


> Guys i need new phone im selling my phone and need new phone that Has fast charging ,qualcomm ,has great XDA support with custom roms and be maximum 400$

Click to collapse



Since buying OP3 is getting tougher everyday, orders are closed for now at the ONePlus site, I would be going for the OP2 instead. 

Check here why
https://android-repo.com/2016/08/30...buying-the-best-midrange-android-phone-guide/


----------



## phonebuyguy (Aug 31, 2016)

What should I buy? Preferably on the lower side of 60 euros - I'd prefer to spend 40-50 euros, 60 is only if the deal is really good. I also don't mind buying a used phone with virtually invisible crack or a couple of cracks on the screen that wouldn't interfere with functionality in any way.

Currently I had ASUS Zenfone 5, which I find okay in terms of performance (I need something at least as powerful), although the battery life was horrible (I bought it used so that might have been the problem). Having said that, I want my battery life to be as long as possible - those are the only two criteria. I will be installing a custom rom from this site of Android 6 (or is there Android 7 already?).

Please ask any questions if needed.


----------



## lukeoftheaura (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm looking for a phone with a QWERTY hardware keyboard, for calls, texting, messaging apps (telegram and discord) and (if possible, not required ) pokemon GO. My budget is around £100 and I'm fine with second hand as long as it's in the UK.


----------



## Apostate1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi I'm trying to find a phone to suit me. 

170g + is just too heavy - feels like a brick in the trouser pocket.

Can anyone recommend a phone 140g or less? Or else is there a site where I can search for phones by weight and other specifications? 5 inch screen is ideal.

thanks


----------



## mike2238 (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am trying to figure out what my next tablet purchase should be, however, I posted it in the wrong forum.

Original Post:


> Hello,
> I noticed on eBay that I can get a 1st gen nexus 7 relatively cheaply. So I just have a simple question, would this nexus have better performance than the new Kindles that are out today? I apologize if I am posting this in the wrong forum. Thanks to anyone who answers.
> 
> Mike

Click to collapse



To add to this, I am looking for a tablet under $175 that will give a fluid (no studdering when switching between menus and apps) and a decent experience. I will mainly be using this tablet to read books and watch videos from my media collection, either using plex or vlc. An SD slot would be nice, so I can upgrade storage as well. I appreciate all responses. 

Mike


----------



## phonebuyguy (Sep 1, 2016)

phonebuyguy said:


> What should I buy? Preferably on the lower side of 60 euros - I'd prefer to spend 40-50 euros, 60 is only if the deal is really good. I also don't mind buying a used phone with virtually invisible crack or a couple of cracks on the screen that wouldn't interfere with functionality in any way.
> 
> Currently I had ASUS Zenfone 5, which I find okay in terms of performance (I need something at least as powerful), although the battery life was horrible (I bought it used so that might have been the problem). Having said that, I want my battery life to be as long as possible - those are the only two criteria. I will be installing a custom rom from this site of Android 6 (or is there Android 7 already?).
> 
> Please ask any questions if needed.

Click to collapse



bump?


----------



## krneki10 (Sep 2, 2016)

'm looking for a new Android phone for an older person. Phone will be used mainly for calls, messages and taking pictures, so a good camera is important preference here. Phone should be in low- or mid price range.

So far, I have found Nexus 5x and Motorola G4 Plus to be a good deal. Which one would you recommend more, which camera is better? Do you have any other recommendation? 

I will buy in on Amazon UK.


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe Samsung Galaxy j5 it has 13 mp camera

Poslano sa mog SM-J500FN koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## wrongitdoo (Sep 2, 2016)

Time to ditch my semi-rooted Droid Ultra! I'd like a phone with complete root access and micro SD. Currently on Verizon. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Sep 3, 2016)

Im planing to buy a smartphone that has great xda support and alot of custom roms , and im thinking between this  , nexus 5 - LG G2 or 3 , HTC M7 , Galaxy 4 or 5 . I want the phone to be under 200$ so if you guys can recommand something better its good too

Thanks


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Sep 4, 2016)

Interesting thread! I'm looking for a compare of chinese smartphones screen brightness. I find most to be too low for outdoor use, and it's not always the most expensive that's the brightest..!


----------



## E398 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello gentlemen, Im looking for a replacement for my Note 10.1 2014 (SM-p601 - Can't stress enough how much im disappointed by this device and Samsung itself) i wanted something like this :
Nice pen support (taking notes and drawings)
Nice screen maybe around 2K res for watching videos/reading and also writhing
Would be really helpful to have a active community here on XDA since custom roms and bloatfree software is awesome
I had my eyes taken by the Lenovo Yoga Book but its not yet released
In terms for price i don't mind some Flagships suggestions but maybe something more in between a mid to flagship spec?
Shoot-me some ideas guys!


----------



## blitzkrieg19 (Sep 4, 2016)

Apostate1 said:


> Hi I'm trying to find a phone to suit me.
> 
> 170g + is just too heavy - feels like a brick in the trouser pocket.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are searching by weight and screen size, a good starting point is here

https://android-repo.com/2016/09/03/3087/

Also gsmarena features the complete specs if you know what device you are looking for

---------- Post added at 10:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------




EvilMegaDroid said:


> Im planing to buy a smartphone that has great xda support and alot of custom roms , and im thinking between this  , nexus 5 - LG G2 or 3 , HTC M7 , Galaxy 4 or 5 . I want the phone to be under 200$ so if you guys can recommand something better its good too
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



A good starting point can be found here. If you are open to used phones as well, take a look here


----------



## EvilMegaDroid (Sep 5, 2016)

blitzkrieg19 said:


> If you are searching by weight and screen size, a good starting point is here
> 
> https://android-repo.com/2016/09/03/3087/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is the Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 worth it , i want a phone that has good xda support thats why i was thinking about nexus 5 or LG line since they have great roms and flashing methods also a faster prcesor if im not wrong


----------



## hideto000 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi forum! I need to know if exist another android phone like one plus or iphone with the trigger button for " no disturb " 

I really like this feature and I want to change my One Plus X ( I dont want iphone or One plus 3 )


----------



## SirDarknight (Sep 6, 2016)

Which phone has the best camera under $400-450 ? A SD Card slot is also preferred. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 6, 2016)

Probably the g4


----------



## armyofsquirrels (Sep 6, 2016)

*What should be my next phone?*

I'm currently looking to switch from Verizon to ATT and am looking at new phones to replace my Note 4 DE, I enjoy root to unlock tether and remove the bloatware and love being able to run custom roms or at the very lest reflash stock after my phone starts getting all slowed and glitchy. Whats a good phone to go with? I was looking forward to the Note 7 but it got recalled right before I could switch. Is the Lumia 950XL worth looking at since they are sold bloat free from Microsoft?


----------



## deepspace0207 (Sep 7, 2016)

I like note 7, maybe i will get one next 2 years.


----------



## 1point9turbo (Sep 7, 2016)

Hello all.  Long story real short:

-Military member, moving to England for a few years, need a new phone.
-Like to tinker. Have rooted/rom'ed/messed with phones in the past (moderate to advanced user)
-Needs to be GSM to work (Currently have AT&T). Would like to use it as I return to USA as well for vacation.
-Prefer unlocked/non-region locked as well as tinker friendly and durable. Id like the bootloader unlocked and read the U still has the locked bootloader.
-Not tied to any carrier... I will have to use the networks and sim cards in Europe.

Looked at (thus far):
Galaxy S7 930U. If I get the Euro version (930F), I am reading some stuff about having to use it for 5 minutes in its region before it unlocks. 
Nexus 6P looks interesting for faster software updates but the thing is freaking huge (based on what I like). I like one handed operation.

I usually Root mainly just to get full file explorer features and to get wifi-tethering for travel. Tethering is a MUST have for me. Looks like the S7 tethers out of the box for free? or am I wrong? Does the Nexus 6P do the same? I would imagine it is easier since its not tied to a carrier. 

I am losing interest in Rom'ing and looking for more stability and just the few features I need.  Open to any suggestions.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## gruiz3 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm trying to decide between the axon 7, Honor 8, Oneplus 3, and Nexus 6p. The field is pretty even to me:
Axon 7: Love the audio aspect of the phone, negative reviews on cam and software
Honor 8: Never owned a kirin processor and dual cameras, neg software reviews
Oneplus 3: 6gb ram, amoled screen, mod support, camera praised, neg no sd support, "only" 64gb(i cache a huge amount of youtube, podcasts and music)
Nexus 6p: stock android, great mod support, decent camera, sd 810 is sort of an off putting stat, stereo speakers, no sd support but 128gb option, new pixels coming out, but it makes them cheaper used.
They all seem to have at least one day of battery life, that's acceptable. Each one has one really compelling feature and i'm just kind of stuck. I currently have in my collection, s6 edge 128gb, G4, Droid turbo 2, Moto x pure and Alcatel Idol 3(4.7), z3 compact. I'm on tmobile, signal at work sucks bad but I use the wifi there. Anyone have any experience on their signal strength with tmo?


----------



## bratusm (Sep 8, 2016)

*Which one?*

Well, time to change...
I went through many tests/opinions/what's on XDA... for each one, but I still don't know:
- Huawei P9
- HTC 10
- LG G5
- Xperia M5 (because it's waterproof and dustproof)

Oh, yeah, I know, many other phones are available... 
But, please just from that list, don't add others... :fingers-crossed:

What do you think? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## 1point9turbo (Sep 8, 2016)

gruiz3 said:


> I'm trying to decide between the axon 7, Honor 8, Oneplus 3, and Nexus 6p. The field is pretty even to me:
> Axon 7: Love the audio aspect of the phone, negative reviews on cam and software
> Honor 8: Never owned a kirin processor and dual cameras, neg software reviews
> Oneplus 3: 6gb ram, amoled screen, mod support, camera praised, neg no sd support, "only" 64gb(i cache a huge amount of youtube, podcasts and music)
> ...

Click to collapse



based on that list, the Honor 8 has been looking good... since no one seems to know about europe, I have been diving into the frequency bands to see which phones would work.  Lot of contradictory reporting of which phone models have which bands.  there are different frequencies that the different models support but not a lot of info going into depth on any of them.  

I have been liking the Honor 8 and think the American version would work in Europe with the 3 bands Europe mostly uses.  The Europe version wont work all that well in the US since it has some of the more obscure frequency bands that would even work in Asia... but leaves out the most common US Bands.  I have eliminated a few choices of my own since some of them won't seem to work well in Europe.  I am more biased to buying a phone that will work here since passing through Europe, WiFi is becoming king. 

But for you, if you like big phones, the Nexus 6P was good... just too obnoxiously large for me.  I haven't been able to handle an axom 7 anywhere but read a few places there has been software complaints.  Best buy had a oneplus 2 that seemed fine but it isn't the oneplus 3.  all of them seem to have good support here on XDA provided you can get anyone to answer  

For me, I am back at square one.  I could go and just take a Galaxy S7 which supports almost every band to work anywhere in the world.  But then I am back to the hefty price and the Samsung bloat and weird functions that i never use... and 50/50 that I will get WiFi tether to work.  For your signal issues, find out which bands T-Mobile uses and find a device that has them all.  Generally, some are used for different purposes.  Example, lower frequency bands are used for long ranges but don't work as well indoors.  Higher frequency bands work well for penetrating walls and handle more users at once but don't go very far.  My S4 apparently doesn't even use AT&T's main band for LTE...  B17.  yet, it has been working fine for the last 3 years.  

Here is an interesting site I came accross.  Nerd out to your hearts content.  This site is good but it is not very specific as to which model they are referring to. You need to make sure to match up the model numbers for the different bands they are referring to and where they work.  I am also unsure if these sites are only reporting the bands for the country they are selling in.  Ex, if you look at hihonor.com and hihonor.co.uk, you get different info for the 'same' model phone.  https://www.frequencycheck.com/

http://www.phonearena.com/news/Chea...on-T-Mobile-and-Sprint-use-in-the-USA_id77933


----------



## Kira15 (Sep 9, 2016)

Mine is Nexus 6p to stream good movies using wide screen, 
found this site good for stream and downloading movies


----------



## 3di (Sep 9, 2016)

*What to choose?*

Hi Guys, 

as my LG G3 is getting old I am looking for a new Phone. 

G4 got bootloops, G5 got smaller and I don't like Sammy's edges. So I am confused what I shall go for. 

What I like :

* I am going to be a father soon, so a good camera would be nice 
* I like the bigger ones 5.5" and up
* I need band 20, LTE, due very wide spread in Germany 
* 4 Gigabyte RAM or more, I do multitasking a lot 

Specwise the Opo3 got my attention, but going from a 1440p to a 1080p display seems a little bad -  any experienceses? 

Axon 7 seems to have not the best camera. 

Nexus 6p has the hot 810.. 

I don't like Sammy's edges. 

Any suggestions? 


Thanks for your help. 

Best Regards


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 9, 2016)

3di said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> as my LG G3 is getting old I am looking for a new Phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well all the phone i was going to suggest you you dont want them...maybe the Mate 8 but it's 1080p..


----------



## 3di (Sep 9, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Well all the phone i was going to suggest you you dont want them...maybe the Mate 8 but it's 1080p..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your Quick reply and Support . 

Have you seen the opo3, what's about the display quality? 
Are you able to see the pixels with the naked eye? 

Best Regards


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 9, 2016)

3di said:


> Thanks for your Quick reply and Support .
> 
> Have you seen the opo3, what's about the display quality?
> Are you able to see the pixels with the naked eye?
> ...

Click to collapse



Of course not, 1080p is more than enough, in fact some 1080p screens are better than 1440p devices ( take a look at the Lg g5, it has a Quad HD screen but it's so dim,put it next to the OP3 or S7 edge and you will see a huge difference ) 
And yeah anytime man,we are here to help each other 

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 10, 2016)

The OnePlus 3 has an AMOLED screen with the Pentile matrix (as opposed to RGB), so under extreme scrutiny, or print too fine to read anyway, you might notice pixelation, but you'll never notice under normal use. If you're using it in a VR headset, you'll notice it.


----------



## tee_pot (Sep 10, 2016)

Hey guys, what's your opinion on phones with excellent camera for around £200? 

Doesn't need to be particularly amazing at anything else, except good battery and microSD for photos if possible. Their current phone is an original Moto G so anything's gonna feel amazing!

The only couple I've managed to find so far are the LG X-CAM K850 and the Moto G Plus. The latter seems to get good reviews...

Thoughts?

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Planterz (Sep 10, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> Hey guys, what's your opinion on phones with excellent camera for around £200?
> 
> Doesn't need to be particularly amazing at anything else, except good battery and microSD for photos if possible. Their current phone is an original Moto G so anything's gonna feel amazing!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a used LG G3 or G4 if the price is low enough. It'll outperform any budget device, because they typically don't make budget devices with excellent cameras.


----------



## tee_pot (Sep 10, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Get a used LG G3 or G4 if the price is low enough. It'll outperform any budget device, because they typically don't make budget devices with excellent cameras.

Click to collapse



Is the almost 3 year old LG G3 *really* going to be better than a new Moto G4 Plus? Just out of interest, what's the latest official version of Android on the LG? 

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 10, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> Is the almost 3 year old LG G3 *really* going to be better than a new Moto G4 Plus? Just out of interest, what's the latest official version of Android on the LG?
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



The LG G3 has S801 which is way better than the S617 on the Moto G4 plus, also if you buy the 32go variant you will get 3gb of RAM. Last version for the G3 is marshmallow, and you can update it after with custom roms, it has pretty good rom developpement.

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DoubleM101 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi,

Currently which are the most reliable phones?

I have the feeling most modern phones aren´t built to last.

In the past i had some bad experiencies with some phones and for what i read and see it seems many many phones have common problems.

My first Android phone was ZTE Blade which never gave me a problem.

After that, i bought a THL W100S. I knew it was a chinese phone but the ZTE was also and it never gave me any problem, so i took the risk... Well it only lasted 2 weeks before dying. After some research i found it was common with those models.

I replaced it with a Motorola Moto G 1st Gen which has been an amazing phone with no issues at all. However the phone is showing it´s age regarding performance and it´s getting slower and slower even with CM13. I think main cause is having only 1Gb of RAM. So, to my regret, i´m thinking about buying a new phone.

Meanwhile i bought a used Nexus 5 with some issues. I bought it to use it only in VR and those issues aren´t a big problem but i´ve made my research to see if they were easy to fix and for my surprise it seems they are common issues too. No Network, no Autofocus in main camera and battery draining too fast. And there are other common issues between Nexus 5. I didn´t expected that in a phone like a Nexus.

I have some friends which bought the Huawei P8 Lite last year (it was a popular phone where i live) and most of them have problems too. No WiFi, bad quality calls, bad GPS, etc.

Like i said i´m really impressed with Motorola but i know the new ones are made by Lenovo so i don´t know if they have the same reliabilty.

So i´m looking for a very reliable Android phone with no known common issues and preferably with the most pure Android possible and with a good community support. I don´t want to spend more than 200/250€.

Any advice?


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 10, 2016)

My mom and I both own moto x 2014s and hers has had no issues, mine the USB port is picky about cords but I bought it used with a smashed screen very beat up...so I think it may have been abused before. Other than that, it's holding up great. Still 6-7 hours screen on time with the original battery. My friends moto x 2013 is working perfectly still too. I upgraded to an lg g4 but I don't trust it as much as the moto, I'm keeping it as a backup.


----------



## somebady (Sep 10, 2016)

A good device, is a device that don't uses ext4, so, a my exigence is that. 

Sent from Somefon


----------



## tojarafal (Sep 10, 2016)

Few weeks ago I had been using LG G3 for a while - it's simply a great phone with outstanding price/value ratio but as a big fan of clean android system I got rid of it (it's blotted and laggy as hell - assuming the hardware) and occasionally bought Moto G 2015 as a daily - it's pretty decent device while used with cm13. Moto G4 Plus imo would be better choice.


----------



## SofaSpud (Sep 11, 2016)

*Re Custom ROMs on newer model phones*



EvilMegaDroid said:


> Im planing to buy a smartphone that has great xda support and alot of custom roms , and im thinking between this  , nexus 5 - LG G2 or 3 , HTC M7 , Galaxy 4 or 5 . I want the phone to be under 200$ so if you guys can recommand something better its good too
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Good deals can be found for flagship phones that are one or two generations back, and has been my strategy. However, I will point out that with each passing day, it is becoming more difficult to find one that accommodate full rooting (custom ROM plus custom recovery). This is due to the fact that since shortly after android 6 was introduced, the marshmallow (MM) was poisoned. There is now code in the OS which prohibits rooting as it has been done up until the last year or so. 

Hooks have also been put in it to prevent rolling back to an earlier OS version which is free of those hooks which prevent one from rooting. And their sabotaging strategy has also been extended to the hardware level. As an example, take the LG G3. Most of those (excepting some earlier models) are sporting a model number which includes a 'k' at the end which indicates that the motherboard has been booby trapped to lock with the mechanism in MM to either hard brick the device or make it bootloop if one tampers with the OS. The bootlooping also applies to the G4's. If you're lucky enough to find a non 'k' G3, or one that has not been "upgraded" to MM, then in general you're good to go.

I wouldn't be surprised to learn that this kind of strategy has also spread to other makes of phone.


----------



## SHP5 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello,

my S4 mini dropped a few days ago, screen glass has broken, so I'm in the market for a new phone. I'd love something between 4-4,5 inches, but there seems to be nothing, except maybe getting an old s5 mini or z3/z5. the sonys are a little bit pricey even when buying used, though.

So, my specs:
5 inch (or smaller)
2gb RAM
good battery life
inexpensive
sd-card slot
I'll not hesitate to buy it used or import it (to EU), if necessary. To be honest, I'm even (remotely) considering a windows mobile, as they seem to do their basic job well enough at a very reasonable price point.

thank you for your advice!


----------



## xero4zero (Sep 11, 2016)

Planterz said:


> Since you said "mobile", and that you've got CyanogenMod on your S3 Mini, I'm guessing you're in Europe or Asia (no CM on the S3 Minis from US carriers).
> 
> How big of a phone are you willing to go, and how new/expensive? I've got an S4 Mini myself (AT&T - locked bootloader so no custom ROMs) and it's surprisingly decent given its age and hardware. If you want to keep the size small, your options are somewhat limited. I don't know where you are, so it's hard to make recommendations because I don't know what might be available.

Click to collapse





xero4zero said:


> First I would like to thank you for your reply.
> I will buy it from the Saudi Arabia I am willing to spend around 300 $ equivalent on a new bigger sized mobile unfortunately my first choice was Note 4, because of the higher processing power, removable extended battery, cyanogenmod friendly, external SD Memory, but is requires a bit higher budget costs around 400 - 450 $ there. So I am not sure what else should I buy??

Click to collapse



I am waiting for the shippment of Note 4 SM-N910C(Samsung Exynos 5433)------[Asia,Europe,South America]------{FDD-LTE+WCDMA+GSM}【Firmware:N910CXXU1ANIF】

I have been looking for Custom Roms & I think I will go DITTO NOTE .... Do you recommned a better Rom ?? suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks in advance


----------



## razoku (Sep 11, 2016)

Im a phone noob , i want a phone that will replace my oneplus one to have the best bang for buck specs ( used is good ) while not caring about camera and resolution but more about computing power not lagging having good responsiveness being rugged and having good software ? 200- dollars and i prefer used in decent condition.


----------



## Epistemic (Sep 11, 2016)

tee_pot said:


> Hey guys, what's your opinion on phones with excellent camera for around £200?
> 
> Doesn't need to be particularly amazing at anything else, except good battery and microSD for photos if possible. Their current phone is an original Moto G so anything's gonna feel amazing!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



P9lite

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## shhkid (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi guys! 

I want to buy a new Android Smartphone and I'm still not sure which one I should pick. 
I found now these 3 Phones but I just can't decide which one. 
I already had a Honor 7 and a Mi4 and i was happy with both of them.
Camera is important for me and Software too. 
Are there other alternatives on the market? Or are better phones coming soon? 

Which one would you pick? 

Thanks for helping out!!


regards

Sent from my PLK-TL01H using Tapatalk


----------



## NeroRay (Sep 12, 2016)

I everyone. I really need a new smartphone (my current one is old as **** and laggs like hell)
My budget would be around 500€ (+/- 50€). And I am going to buy it in Germany.
Size should be around 5.2"-5.5".
I thought about getting either the Axon 7 (450€) or the HTC 10 (550€). One reason I am looking into these phones is because of their DAC/AMP. I am listening to a lot of phones and I ve got a bunch of headphones, so the audio quality is pretty important.
And currently I tend to go with the HTC, due to its software and camera.
Whats your opinion. Maybe even something completely different?


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 12, 2016)

NeroRay said:


> I everyone. I really need a new smartphone (my current one is old as **** and laggs like hell)
> My budget would be around 500€ (+/- 50€). And I am going to buy it in Germany.
> Size should be around 5.2"-5.5".
> I thought about getting either the Axon 7 (450€) or the HTC 10 (550€). One reason I am looking into these phones is because of their DAC/AMP. I am listening to a lot of phones and I ve got a bunch of headphones, so the audio quality is pretty important.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait a little bit for the prices to drop and get an s7 edge

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## force70 (Sep 12, 2016)

NeroRay said:


> I everyone. I really need a new smartphone (my current one is old as **** and laggs like hell)
> My budget would be around 500€ (+/- 50€). And I am going to buy it in Germany.
> Size should be around 5.2"-5.5".
> I thought about getting either the Axon 7 (450€) or the HTC 10 (550€). One reason I am looking into these phones is because of their DAC/AMP. I am listening to a lot of phones and I ve got a bunch of headphones, so the audio quality is pretty important.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm...axon 7 or htc 10.

The dual speakers on the axon and bigger screen would likely sway me to axon.

The asus zenfone 3 deluxe could also be considered but it may out of your price range.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mephistorium (Sep 13, 2016)

Hello,

 I'm looking for a phone with these criterias but so far Im stuck:

- small between 4'' and 4''9
- good performance
- good battery life 

so far I was looking at the sony compacts z3 and z5 but screen cracking problems and overheating scared me away, furthemore htc m8s (or mini) and samsung s5 mini don't seem like decent phones when referring to reviews. Could you please help ?


----------



## ddjr (Sep 13, 2016)

I have an s5 that restarts when I put pressure on it, either from being in my pocket, or being put down too hard, or just squeezing it. I assume ill be needong a new phone soon.i would like to know which phone has the best development, the most ROMs, developers, etc.


----------



## force70 (Sep 13, 2016)

ddjr said:


> I have an s5 that restarts when I put pressure on it, either from being in my pocket, or being put down too hard, or just squeezing it. I assume ill be needong a new phone soon.i would like to know which phone has the best development, the most ROMs, developers, etc.

Click to collapse



Nexus clearly given your criteria.

One plus not far behind.

sent from my Note 7  or S6


----------



## android.and.chill (Sep 13, 2016)

Hey guys, 
Need some help over choosing a phone that fits my preferences since I am quite unsure of what to get atm
I would like a phone that's sub 200 dollars (possibly higher if its worth it), but has a good camera, specs and can run in The UK. I was looking at older flagships too since the rom support would be good and I would like it to last.
Is there anything you guys recommend?


----------



## force70 (Sep 13, 2016)

android.and.chill said:


> Hey guys,
> Need some help over choosing a phone that fits my preferences since I am quite unsure of what to get atm
> I would like a phone that's sub 200 dollars (possibly higher if its worth it), but has a good camera, specs and can run in The UK. I was looking at older flagships too since the rom support would be good and I would like it to last.
> Is there anything you guys recommend?

Click to collapse



Im not sure how far $200 goes in your neck of the woods but there is nothing i can think of worth having here in Canada for that amount.



Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2


----------



## android.and.chill (Sep 13, 2016)

force70 said:


> Im not sure how far $200 goes in your neck of the woods but there is nothing i can think of worth having here in Canada for that amount.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Ah I see lol maybe I was a bit optimistic...
Is the anything you recommend under $250? (Old phones included)


----------



## force70 (Sep 13, 2016)

android.and.chill said:


> Ah I see lol maybe I was a bit optimistic...
> Is the anything you recommend under $250? (Old phones included)

Click to collapse



Im pretty fussy about my devices so thats why i said nothing worth having...in my view only of course lol...didnt mean to sound like an ass.

Ive always like the LG G3, you could maybe find an S5 also...again Canadian prices.

Both outdated by todays standards but just as good as they ever were and they were both damn good devices in their day.

Maybe a One plus also you could find for under 250.

If you got lucky and found a note 3 for that amount that would be pretty sweet



Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2


----------



## abhijoyful (Sep 14, 2016)

*Htc One X9 or Sony XPERIA M5 Dual*

HTC One X9 is a new model with classy metal looks, Marshmallows, boom speakers and okay camera with dual flash & Optical Image Stabilization (OIS). But Sony XPERIA M5 Dual still has better cameras even without OIS, it has handy size with typical Sony design, waterproof, Lolipop OS & lower price.


I am stuck between the two. Which one should I go for?


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 14, 2016)

I find less common models like those usually have little support from the manufacturer when it comes to updates and also little or no development on XDA for when that happens.

I'm not sure how much those two cost but I would be trying to go for an older flagship that has similar specs and cost less used.


----------



## abhijoyful (Sep 14, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I find less common models like those usually have little support from the manufacturer when it comes to updates and also little or no development on XDA for when that happens.
> 
> I'm not sure how much those two cost but I would be trying to go for an older flagship that has similar specs and cost less used.

Click to collapse



With the software support being spoken of and the core h/w (helios x10 & 3 gigs) being same in both, which one should be considered a better performer when Sony XPERIA M5 is stuck at Lollipop and HTC with its Sense UI 7 is at Marshmallow and updatable to Android N.  With extra $80 I get big s-lcd, new upgradable OS, OIS, dual flash with a just fine camera & extra 16 internal gigs but still don't know why I am li'l more inclined to sony's superb camera performance in XPERIA M5 though its waterproof ergonomics causes a bit heating..


----------



## somebady (Sep 14, 2016)

Any device that is not built on ext4 filesystem.

The ext4 does not differ upcased characters.

This is a problem.

By curiosity, anyone tried to run link2sd with ntfs 

If yes, post your RESULTS for me



Sent fro SomeFon


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 15, 2016)

DoubleM101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Currently which are the most reliable phones?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



its a good question whats the most reliable phone. Nowadays seems they build phones to not last and 'fail' after a 3 yr life cycle in some cases. Long ago the manufactures used the same strategy for Video players making products with shorter life cycles thus forcing ppl to renew. My Samsung S4 was great, good dev support, but almost exactly on the 3yr mark, it failed conpletely. My HTC M9 died after 12months and theycouldnt fix it. Lucky I got a replacement just in time. Thats why I refrain from buying second hand phones for this exact reason. The phones now seem to have an expiry date, so I prefer to wait for an older model and buy it as a new device. 
For your budget I would go for an older model Chinese device but buy it new. The OPPO phones are good and prices coming down and worth looking at. My Oppo F1 (great camera, dual SIM or extSd card capability) still going good. Huawei might have a few models available for your price also if you get a model been out a year or two. As for reliability, I have had a few Samsung and HTC and China brands. The difference in reliability nowadays is not as huge as it was before, when comparing Korean/Taiwan devices with China brands in my personal experience..

The only problem with the China brands is they have their own customized OS which some people dislike.


----------



## cavags5 (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi guys, 
What do you think about this new Xiaomi mi note 2 and Samsung note 7.
And forget the spen .
Have better specs than the note 7


----------



## force70 (Sep 15, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> Hi guys,
> What do you think about this new Xiaomi mi note 2 and Samsung note 7.
> And forget the spen .
> Have better specs than the note 7

Click to collapse



Well given all thats happening with the note 7 Id stay away from it.

Dont xiaomi lock all the bootloader now also?  I Wouldnt spend my hard earned money on a locked down device.

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cavags5 (Sep 15, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well given all thats happening with the note 7 Id stay away from it.
> 
> Dont xiaomi lock all the bootloader now also?  I Wouldnt spend my hard earned money on a locked down device.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That im not aware of about bootloader.
Its always a risk to buy from internet.
But its very similar to note 7 with better specs .
I have to wait for the review of the new batteries. 
Because buying in the store its better for me.


----------



## CODEG33K (Sep 15, 2016)

Next phone definitely gonna by Note8


----------



## DylanCl (Sep 16, 2016)

If it's any good, probably the Pixel.


----------



## diegogero (Sep 17, 2016)

I can't choose between lenovo zuk z1 and leeco cool 1. I think, but I'm not sure, that the z1 will have a longer support (do you think it's correct?), but what about the processor? Are they similar or one outperforms the other?


----------



## TechMinerUK (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi everyone, I'm looking to upgrade my phone again and I have a budget of around £300 but ideally I'd like to spend less. I'm looking for a phone easy to root/install custom ROMS with no warranty issues/not being able to revert back but also for NFC, decent battery, camera and screen.


----------



## Domin_PL (Sep 19, 2016)

TechMinerUK said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to upgrade my phone again and I have a budget of around £300 but ideally I'd like to spend less. I'm looking for a phone easy to root/install custom ROMS with no warranty issues/not being able to revert back but also for NFC, decent battery, camera and screen.

Click to collapse



If root and no warranty issues then only nexus. 

Look also at moto x play,  but i don't know how is with warranty. It is also cheaper than nexus

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## stillon (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm definitely looking for screens smaller than 5" or even 4.5" so my vote is for Sony Xperia X Compact


----------



## Planterz (Sep 19, 2016)

Domin_PL said:


> If root and no warranty issues then only nexus.

Click to collapse



OnePlus devices are essentially Nexuses. Both in their modability, and that such changes don't void warranty.


----------



## GBULL15 (Sep 20, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has any advice for a waterproof android phone on a tight budget to be used as a cycling computer. I am currently using Nexus 4 but not sure how that will hold up if it rains.

The only requirements for the device are Bluetooth, GPS, decent battery life and a fairly flat back. This is to be used with the quad lock universal mounting system so a fairly flat back is required. 

Thanks!


----------



## luriert (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,

Looking to replace my Galaxy S5 (Sprint), with a newer phone. 

- No budget
- I'd like a screen size similar or larger than the s5
- I do like Cyanogenmod, but I don't think I'll lose sleep if it can't be installed. I do absolutely hate bloatware, so the ability to root the phone is important.
- Battery: life as long as its longer than my S5
- Camera: Important, but I am currently using the stock GApps camera, which isn't the best so I imagine anything is better than that

Any suggestions on what I should get?


----------



## Xdalex01 (Sep 20, 2016)

luriert said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to replace my Galaxy S5 (Sprint), with a newer phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Asus Zenfone 3 is a very good phone,with great battery life (despite the 2600 mAh) and great build quality. Its camera is alzo optically stabilized [emoji4]


----------



## luriert (Sep 20, 2016)

Xdalex01 said:


> Hi
> Asus Zenfone 3 is a very good phone,with great battery life (despite the 2600 mAh) and great build quality. Its camera is alzo optically stabilized [emoji4]

Click to collapse



dang, this phone would be perfect, especially the Zenfone 3 deluxe, but i dont think its compatible with Sprint...


----------



## Planterz (Sep 20, 2016)

GBULL15 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has any advice for a waterproof android phone on a tight budget to be used as a cycling computer. I am currently using Nexus 4 but not sure how that will hold up if it rains.
> 
> The only requirements for the device are Bluetooth, GPS, decent battery life and a fairly flat back. This is to be used with the quad lock universal mounting system so a fairly flat back is required.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



S5 Mini or Sony Z1 Compact. I can't speak for the battery life on the S5 Mini, but the battery is swappable. The Z1 Compact has fantastic battery life, and is definitely more powerful than the S5 Mini. There might be a C or M series Sony you could find for cheaper.

The other option would be something from Kyocera. They make/made a wide selection of "rugged" smartphones for the various providers. Typically they're fairly low-end in specs, but should suffice for your needs. You can find them for pretty damn cheap off eBay or Swappa. I don't know if you plan to use them on your cell plan (ie: put a SIM in it), but you should be able to find one that works with your provider - even if you don't plan to put your SIM in it, it never hurts to have it as a viable back-up. Given your "tight budget", one of these Kyoceras is probably your best bet.


----------



## GBULL15 (Sep 21, 2016)

Planterz said:


> S5 Mini or Sony Z1 Compact. I can't speak for the battery life on the S5 Mini, but the battery is swappable. The Z1 Compact has fantastic battery life, and is definitely more powerful than the S5 Mini. There might be a C or M series Sony you could find for cheaper.
> 
> The other option would be something from Kyocera. They make/made a wide selection of "rugged" smartphones for the various providers. Typically they're fairly low-end in specs, but should suffice for your needs. You can find them for pretty damn cheap off eBay or Swappa. I don't know if you plan to use them on your cell plan (ie: put a SIM in it), but you should be able to find one that works with your provider - even if you don't plan to put your SIM in it, it never hurts to have it as a viable back-up. Given your "tight budget", one of these Kyoceras is probably your best bet.

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll be sure to check those out!


----------



## T.J. Bender (Sep 23, 2016)

Could use some help. I'm replacing my One M8. I have a pre-order on on a BLU Life One X2, but I'm not sold on the processor, GPU or any hope of ever rooting it, let alone seeing a custom ROM. 

I've looked at other phones and am interested in the Pixel and the Mi 5S, depending on price. The Honor 8 is also an option, but only just barely if nothing else looks good. My general requirements are below:

Max price: $450
Same size as the M8 or smaller. No phablets. 
Smooth gaming on stuff like Rebuild, This War of Mine, Ski Safari, etc. 
Fast, snappy UI
24-hour battery
Micro SD support (unless the internal memory is 128GB+) 
AT&T LTE support
Decent camera. Doesn't have to beat my DSLR, but it can't suck

Any ideas, or is one of the phones I've named above going to fit everything?


----------



## cavags5 (Sep 23, 2016)

T.J. Bender said:


> Could use some help. I'm replacing my One M8. I have a pre-order on on a BLU Life One X2, but I'm not sold on the processor, GPU or any hope of ever rooting it, let alone seeing a custom ROM.
> 
> I've looked at other phones and am interested in the Pixel and the Mi 5S, depending on price. The Honor 8 is also an option, but only just barely if nothing else looks good. My general requirements are below:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I definitely choose honor 8.


----------



## groovemetal81 (Sep 23, 2016)

luriert said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looking to replace my Galaxy S5 (Sprint), with a newer phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6 no bloat and unlocked or wait for the new pixel! There is a great dev named ratchetpanda in the Nexus 6 forum and he is on sprint. Easy root no bloat and tons of support! I came from 6 years of Samsung phones latest was a note 5 and now that I've gone Google Nexus I'm hooked!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## piffle2 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Looking to upgrade, suggestions?*

Hi all,
My LG G3 is finally starting to die and I need to replace it soon.
Would like the following:
Rootable/modable
Fast/responsive UI
Nice screen
Replaceable battery
Expandable storage

Price not an issue. 
Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 23, 2016)

piffle2 said:


> Hi all,
> My LG G3 is finally starting to die and I need to replace it soon.
> Would like the following:
> Rootable/modable
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard to find a phone with replaceable battery these days, i would say the Oneplus 3 or Nexus 6p since you want root and mods

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## somebady (Sep 24, 2016)

I Readed a notice on yahoo news:

Softbank bought ARM inc!

I will buy a new ARM device

I'm sure, ARM will purge ext2/3/4 and exfat, forbidusage of these trashes forever, and create new rules.

Haha.

Now i have a little faith!

Sent from SomeFon


----------



## terragady (Sep 24, 2016)

groovemetal81 said:


> Nexus 6 no bloat and unlocked or wait for the new pixel! There is a great dev named ratchetpanda in the Nexus 6 forum and he is on sprint. Easy root no bloat and tons of support! I came from 6 years of Samsung phones latest was a note 5 and now that I've gone Google Nexus I'm hooked!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



they say cheapest pixel will be 649$ ... good luck with that


----------



## istperson (Sep 24, 2016)

From the Nexus devices, the best is last years to buy, it has the latest Android, and a hardware that's still good. Well the N6 is two years old and it's still great hardware.

Sent from my Nexus 6 running cyosp using Tapatalk


----------



## luriert (Sep 24, 2016)

groovemetal81 said:


> Nexus 6 no bloat and unlocked or wait for the new pixel! There is a great dev named ratchetpanda in the Nexus 6 forum and he is on sprint. Easy root no bloat and tons of support! I came from 6 years of Samsung phones latest was a note 5 and now that I've gone Google Nexus I'm hooked!

Click to collapse



I think I'm going to wait for the new pixel to be released and see what it has going for it, although to be honest those leaked pics do not do much for me. If it's not that great I'm going to go with the 6p.

Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Labs


----------



## groovemetal81 (Sep 24, 2016)

luriert said:


> I think I'm going to wait for the new pixel to be released and see what it has going for it, although to be honest those leaked pics do not do much for me. If it's not that great I'm going to go with the 6p.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Yeah the 6p is sweet its no different than my 6 really. I want to get out under Verizon and try Google Fi that's another great benefit of the Nexus and pixel phones. I agree the pics don't interest me much. The Nexus 6 has been the best phone I've ever had and the XDA support for it is massive

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## crassus96 (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi guys, 

I have a S6 but im gonna buy a new smartphone and I am stuck beetwen oneplus 3 and galaxy S7! I can get both for the same price. In your opinion what's the best smartphone? I like S6 but the battery is horrible and has touchwize...


----------



## groovemetal81 (Sep 24, 2016)

crassus96 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a S6 but im gonna buy a new smartphone and I am stuck beetwen oneplus 3 and galaxy S7! I can get both for the same price. In your opinion what's the best smartphone? I like S6 but the battery is horrible and has touchwize...

Click to collapse



I hated TW so when I was running may past 3 galaxy Notes I used nova launcher and bought nova prime for $4 then opted in to their beta program, it will be TW free highly customizable and the only thing that will look TW is the quick settings, my wife has an S7 she loves it and the battery is really good if you disable some bloat apps and even better if you add the app greenify

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## piffle2 (Sep 24, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> It's hard to find a phone with replaceable battery these days, i would say the Oneplus 3 or Nexus 6p since you want root and mods

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I went with the Nexus 6p, after looking through a crap-ton of reviews. Bad timing, Pixel release date-wise; but I can't really do without a reliable phone until then.


----------



## somebady (Sep 24, 2016)

The new moto g play is removable.

Good news, the manufacturer got back due to CONCERNS...



But still i won't buy

I renegate untill dead the ext2/3/4 on ssdc s

Sent from SomeFon


----------



## galaxys (Sep 25, 2016)

piffle2 said:


> Thanks for the response. I went with the Nexus 6p, after looking through a crap-ton of reviews. Bad timing, Pixel release date-wise; but I can't really do without a reliable phone until then.

Click to collapse



Wise decision... Congratz!


----------



## trinilu27 (Sep 25, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Yes thats exactly me! But is there any way to unlock the Bootloader of the European(H 960 A) Model?

Click to collapse



Update!...I'll be damn if I didn't wake up and grab my phone and it was in boot loop....LG said they would fix or replace it because of there software problem. ....two weeks later they sent it back with a shattered screen telling me they would not fix my phone because it in fact had a shattered screen... the phone didn't have a scratch on it when I mailed it to him needless to say I ditched LG on Samsung now

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




Soufiansky said:


> First for the availability , i can get the Note 4 everywhere while it's so damn hard to get a Oneplus device , second is the service center as you know if you have an issue with your chinese phone it will take forever to get a remplacement.  Third , some people may disagree with me and think i'm a fanboy but honestly i would definitely take an old samsung flagship over a new chinese flagship. I know , oneplus is a great a company and the OPO was an awesome device but still , i would not trust them "yet".
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



I just switched from the G4 to the Note 4 and I can tell you I like both phones but the Note 4 is the way to go it has a lot more bells and whistles there's a lot of support and it's just a cool phone

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## antimonious (Sep 26, 2016)

*Smartphone for 300 +/- Pounds ?*

ll


----------



## jimmygarison (Sep 26, 2016)

Galaxy S5


----------



## weatheredengineer (Sep 27, 2016)

I want to say the new pixel (the smaller version), but it's probably going to be the nexus 5x since it will be considerably cheaper, and supports project fi


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 28, 2016)

How is reliability/service of Xiaomi phones? 

I am liking the Xiaomi5sPlus , says " the 5.7-inch Mi 5s Plus... metal body.. processor speed to 2.35GHz..and 6GB RAM with 128GB of space... with a 3,800 mAh battery that supports Quick Charge 3.0." wow. under $400 also. Top of my list at the moment. ( from http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2016/0...th-its-new-mi-5s-and-5s-plus-flagship-phones/ )


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Sep 28, 2016)

After a long time I'm finally getting rid of my awful note 4, it's unusably laggy and is driving me insane, I write this whole thing 3 times while lagging like hell! Then it went crazy

Here is my needs and budget:
I can pay up too 800$~but I really rather not. Because I should go near homeless! But I do keep my phones for long so....

I listen to music, I need it to drive my HD 518 but if it doesn't I could just buy an amp/DAC for 70$

I don't play games! I do browse the net a lot on chrome! While opening like 10 tabs xD 

I don't care about the camera

A removable battery would be amazing as I charge like 2-3 times a day with the awful battery life these days and I could keep it like a year more of I can replace it! But I can live without it and keep it plugged at home and take care of battery and not use quick charging as it reduced my battery capacity by a lot after a year (2-3h SoT)

I'm really really sensitive to lag

I care a lot about screen quality but not resolution as long as it's 1080p oh and I would rather not buy AMOLED as my note 4 had terrible purple smudges specially dark movie scenes

That's all... I guess I don't do much with my phone xD

Any recommendations? Oh and I do care about Android updates

I wanted to buy lg v20 but it's expensive and the LG history of quality control worries me! So do the OTA updates

Nexus usually had terrible DAC otherwise they're amazing do I could just buy a DAC! My note 4 has no trouble going to ear hurting volume and has no background noise or anything so anything like that is good, I'm not an audiophile xD

I could also buy iphone 7(might be illegal to talk about it here xD) but I'll miss some features and apps

I do care about WiFi range and speed too! I have a parrot bebop! Maybe I can connect a 8db antenna via otg! Not sure if it works, plus I'll lose 5ghz

Can any of you recommend me anything? Thanks ������ 

My current consideration:
HTC 10(worried about issues and OTA and HTC going mad)

Lg v20( ota and lg having history of bad quality control)

Pixel (DAC And non removable battery, maybe no sd card either but I can buy the 128gb, or just delete all my doctor who episodes)

Iphone 7 plus (issues and no headphone jack)

Moto z (support and stuff worries me)


----------



## somebady (Sep 28, 2016)

Without ext4?

Sent from SomeFon


----------



## Normusmaxamus (Sep 28, 2016)

For me personally it has to be the S8 when it launches. Ive always preferred the Samsung Flagship Phone from back in the S1 Days. I currently have the S7.


----------



## AlphabetOD (Sep 28, 2016)

*Best smartphone under 150€*

I search a smartphone for under 150€.
It should have sufficient performance for browsing and YouTube.
The back camera should make decent pictures, I don't care about a front camera.
It would be nice if it would be easily rootable. 
I don't care about 4G or NFC.


----------



## Soufiansky (Sep 28, 2016)

AlphabetOD said:


> I search a smartphone for under 150€.
> It should have sufficient performance for browsing and YouTube.
> The back camera should make decent pictures, I don't care about a front camera.
> It would be nice if it would be easily rootable.
> I don't care about 4G or NFC.

Click to collapse



Moto G3 or LG G2 ( it's a 2013 flagship, one of the best devices ever made in my opinion)

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## yasiro500 (Sep 28, 2016)

This-Denny said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone recommend me a good smartphone for around 300 +/- pounds ? My requirements are :
> 1) Large screen (larger than 5").
> ...

Click to collapse



Lg g4 for sure, make sure you get the  T-Mobile variant so you can unlock boot loader and root. I love my g4, that 5.5 inch 1440p quantum IPS display is absolutely gorgeous, 3000mah battery gives u plenty of juice, cyanogenmod 13 is great on this phone, I'm using it right now and its very stable and fluid, I don't need to say anything about this camera, everyone knows how simply outstanding it is, and it has gorilla glass 3. I haven't encountered the bootloop issue because I am using s device made in 2016, which fixes this problem. There's an SD card slot that supports a whopping 2TB, great selfies, and a great design. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## 1ondroid (Sep 30, 2016)

Normusmaxamus said:


> For me personally it has to be the S8 when it launches. Ive always preferred the Samsung Flagship Phone from back in the S1 Days. I currently have the S7.

Click to collapse



hows the S7 so far? pros and cons?


----------



## Normusmaxamus (Sep 30, 2016)

For me personally it's a great phone with loads of great  roms and kernels to choose from to customise  your phone just the way you like it.


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 1, 2016)

somebady said:


> Any device that is not built on ext4 filesystem.
> 
> The ext4 does not differ upcased characters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In less they have updated link2sd in the last 30 days to run on ntfs then no it won't. ....tryed it many times


somebady said:


> Any device that is not built on ext4 filesystem.
> 
> The ext4 does not differ upcased characters.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitarist (Oct 1, 2016)

So guys Which phone woul be great in the 80Bucks range? Uhans A101, BlackView A8, Doogee X5 MAX Pro... Just looking for a phone with decent battery life and decent stability and decent camera. I will mostly use it for simple apps almost no gaming. Or is it bettter to stretch some more money and get something else?

I really like the Uhans A101 but only 1GB of memory and 8gb ROM is kinda of worrysome for todays standards? Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Planterz (Oct 1, 2016)

Kitarist said:


> So guys Which phone woul be great in the 80Bucks range? Uhans A101, BlackView A8, Doogee X5 MAX Pro... Just looking for a phone with decent battery life and decent stability and decent camera. I will mostly use it for simple apps almost no gaming. Or is it bettter to stretch some more money and get something else?
> 
> I really like the Uhans A101 but only 1GB of memory and 8gb ROM is kinda of worrysome for todays standards? Any thoughts on this?

Click to collapse



I'd suggest looking at a used flagship from a couple or few years previous. Galaxy S3 (Snapdragon version, not Exynos) or S4, LG G2, Moto X 2013, Nexus 4, etc. Preferably something that has a swappable battery or at least one that can be replaced with the right tools, patience, and not too much difficulty. And one that has custom ROMs still being created for them. Old flagships such as these, despite their age, will greatly outperform current budget phones, especially ones as cheap as $80, and even moreso if they have 5.1 or 6.0 ROMs available.


----------



## SRIHARI_GUY (Oct 1, 2016)

I would probably buy a OnePlus 3


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 2, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> After a long time I'm finally getting rid of my awful note 4, it's unusably laggy and is driving me insane, I write this whole thing 3 times while lagging like hell! Then it went crazy
> 
> Here is my needs and budget:
> I can pay up too 800$~but I really rather not. Because I should go near homeless! But I do keep my phones for long so....
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea you should try a galaxy note 4....awesome phone!!....a few people don't like them...but what do they know right??

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandisyah (Oct 2, 2016)

Currently using Xperia Z2. I wanna upgrade to Galaxy S6, but the battery is not really good. I start thinking to pick Oneplus 3. Is Oneplus 3 better than Galaxy S6? Camera and battery life are my main things

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Oct 2, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> Yea you should try a galaxy note 4....awesome phone!!....a few people don't like them...but what do they know right??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually I'm trying to replace it! Anyone has any suggestions? 
I was thinking of waiting for pixel, it's gonna be a few months until it gets available in my country if every, I could buy HTC 10 as it has a nice DAC too! Or maybe 5x as it's super cheap!


----------



## force70 (Oct 2, 2016)

bandisyah said:


> Currently using Xperia Z2. I wanna upgrade to Galaxy S6, but the battery is not really good. I start thinking to pick Oneplus 3. Is Oneplus 3 better than Galaxy S6? Camera and battery life are my main things
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Op3 battery will likely be better than the S6 but IMO other than that and a bigger screen the S6 is a better device.

I have an S6 I use for work so Im on it alot all day and never have to worry about charging the battery though. 

Then again better yet why not get an S7?

Sent from my SM-N930FD


----------



## nimano45 (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for a new phone as a music player (the audio on the S7 Edge Exynos is really sub-par), phone to experiment with rooting and modding as well as a secondary/backup device (my Edge might need some fixing with the battery). Anyway, my requirements are as follows:
- 5,1-5,7-inch display with Gorilla Glass
- Above average audio performance
- Decent camera
- Good support for custom ROMs and kernels
- Good battery life
- 2016 or late-2015
- Snapdragon processor
- High-quality build
- Max 450$

Been looking at:
- Oneplus 3
- Xiaomi Mi5(S)
- LeEco Max 2
- LeEco Le Pro 3
- ZTE Axon 7
- Nubia Z11

...however, the OnePlus seems to be the only one with good Custom ROM support...

I appreciate any help and/or import!


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 2, 2016)

kamranhaghighi said:


> Actually I'm trying to replace it! Anyone has any suggestions?
> I was thinking of waiting for pixel, it's gonna be a few months until it gets available in my country if every, I could buy HTC 10 as it has a nice DAC too! Or maybe 5x as it's super cheap!

Click to collapse



Yes.....yes I did realize that... I do apologize... I suffer from a severe case of sarcasm

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 3, 2016)

nimano45 said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a new phone as a music player (the audio on the S7 Edge Exynos is really sub-par), phone to experiment with rooting and modding as well as a secondary/backup device (my Edge might need some fixing with the battery). Anyway, my requirements are as follows:
> - 5,1-5,7-inch display with Gorilla Glass
> - Above average audio performance
> - Decent camera
> ...

Click to collapse



Have a closer look at the Axon 7...it's very interesting, there is CyanogenMod already out and bootloader can be official unlocked. As soon as there is a working device tree, development will start(with me)


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Oct 3, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> Yea you should try a galaxy note 4....awesome phone!!....a few people don't like them...but what do they know right??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





trinilu27 said:


> Yes.....yes I did realize that... I do apologize... I suffer from a severe case of sarcasm
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lol. I was thinking of just buying a new battery and keeping it for a few more years. I got back my pc. I can just use my pc for the work etc, thanks anyway


----------



## damnation333 (Oct 3, 2016)

RE: Replacement for LG G2
Hey,
I am looking for a replacement for my LG G2 I was very happy with. I loved the battery on it. I am looking for a phone with:
- good custom rom support that is hassle free (CM on G2 works, yes, but there was that issue with the camera being worse; stuff like that annoys me. hassle free modding)
- good camera (photo and video, often in low light)
- 5-5.5''
- I don't game, but use my phone a ton. Texting, youtube, Facebook, surfing etc.
- double tap to wake/sleep preferable

Thanks


----------



## sml12 (Oct 3, 2016)

Which of the following brands is (a) quick to release android updates, and (b) best supported by XDA developers?
- Honor
- OnePlus
- ZTE
- LeEco
- Xiaomi


----------



## jowilhnson (Oct 3, 2016)

*Time to replace the good ol' Nexus 5*

Yes, I tend to keep my phones for 3 years. I was hoping this year's offering from Google would be the upgrade of my dreams, but the Pixel phones, despite being a size I like, don't seem to offer much else. I'm disappointed by the lack of front facing speakers, the lackluster design, and the rumored price point is a huge detractor. 

So what else out there, or coming soon could be a Nexus replacement?

My main criteria is lack of bloat, as close to stock android as possible, but mostly, bang for the buck. 
I want a phone that works well, and will last. Honestly, my Nexus 5, while occasionally slow with some apps is still a surprisingly good device after 3 years. Unfortunately my proximity sensor has gone out, and while I don't make a ton of phone calls, having the screen go black as soon as I do has made it impossible to call any place with a "press 1 for..." type menu that doesn't support voice commands. 

I'd prefer a similar sized phone, nothing too huge, definitely nothing smaller screen-wise, but this isn't major. The wife's 6P looks huge to me, but I've used it and haven't been bothered by the bulk. 

Good speakers would be a plus. I've only had phones with bottom speakers, and always seem to have to turn up the volume all the way, then cup my hand to direct the sound to hear videos, etc clearly. Meanwhile my wife's last couple phones with front speakers I seem to be asking her to turn them down since they can be heard from across the house. 

Of course I've enjoyed only paying around $400 for Nexus phones, but would consider premium prices for an excellent phone. The LG V20 seems like a contender, but will probably be in that price range. 

OnePlus4, Huawei Mate 9, ZenPhone 3 have promising rumors circulating, but aren't clear on release dates or pricing, so not sure if I should wait. 

Xiaomi Mi 5s seems solid, but I haven't heard anything about US release or US compatibility, and it seemed like the Mi 5 didn't work with a lot of US LTE bands. 

Another option is to just buy a dirt cheap phone from the last year or two and wait for some better releases.


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 4, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mozdef32 (Oct 4, 2016)

1ondroid said:


> hows the S7 so far? pros and cons?

Click to collapse



I have the S7.
Pros:
-Fast charging
-Battery life
-Speed, Fast performance 
-Fingerprint scanner (accurate and fast)
-Popularity 
-Fast and excellent Camera
-Screen quality 

Cons:
-Fragile glass on the back
-very hard and risky to repair
-Non removable battery
-2.5D egdy glass so no good tempered glass?* (very important con)
-I had my usb water damaged 
-The adhesive can peel out if you drop it, i attached some pictures of different people having that issue


----------



## Planterz (Oct 4, 2016)

damnation333 said:


> RE: Replacement for LG G2
> Hey,
> I am looking for a replacement for my LG G2 I was very happy with. I loved the battery on it. I am looking for a phone with:
> - good custom rom support that is hassle free (CM on G2 works, yes, but there was that issue with the camera being worse; stuff like that annoys me. hassle free modding)
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 3. 



sml12 said:


> Which of the following brands is (a) quick to release android updates, and (b) best supported by XDA developers?
> - Honor
> - OnePlus
> - ZTE
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus is probably the best of all those for updates. Plus, the modding community will keep it up to date for long after the company abandons it.



jowilhnson said:


> Yes, I tend to keep my phones for 3 years. I was hoping this year's offering from Google would be the upgrade of my dreams, but the Pixel phones, despite being a size I like, don't seem to offer much else. I'm disappointed by the lack of front facing speakers, the lackluster design, and the rumored price point is a huge detractor.
> 
> So what else out there, or coming soon could be a Nexus replacement?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 5X. Basically it's an updated version of the 5. The V20 will be far too big for you if the 6P seems huge.  You can get the 5X for pretty damn cheap these days, should last you at least a couple years or until something more tantalizing comes along.



trinilu27 said:


> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Fascinating.


----------



## sml12 (Oct 4, 2016)

Planterz said:


> OnePlus is probably the best of all those for updates. Plus, the modding community will keep it up to date for long after the company abandons it.

Click to collapse



thanks  .. not long until I find out whether I will decide on the Pixel XL or the OnePlus3


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 4, 2016)

damnation333 said:


> RE: Replacement for LG G2
> Hey,
> I am looking for a replacement for my LG G2 I was very happy with. I loved the battery on it. I am looking for a phone with:
> - good custom rom support that is hassle free (CM on G2 works, yes, but there was that issue with the camera being worse; stuff like that annoys me. hassle free modding)
> ...

Click to collapse



So just out of curiosity why wouldn't you not just stick with what you know?...you liked the g2 so why not g3?....or g4?... I can't comment on the G5 because I've never owned one.. but I was a die-hard LG man for a long time... due to circumstances that had more to do with customer service than the quality of their product I will probably never own one again

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## damnation333 (Oct 4, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> So just out of curiosity why wouldn't you not just stick with what you know?...you liked the g2 so why not g3?....or g4?... I can't comment on the G5 because I've never owned one.. but I was a die-hard LG man for a long time... due to circumstances that had more to do with customer service than the quality of their product I will probably never own one again
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know what you mean, I've been contemplating about a newer LG. But as I mentioned, while there was ample custom ROMs (still are) it kinda always came with problems. You could run CM, but the camera quality was worse on CM due to non-open drivers. I don't like that. I want to be able to freely decide what I put on my phone without spending hours troubleshooting wakelocks and easy rooting and flashing.


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 4, 2016)

damnation333 said:


> I know what you mean, I've been contemplating about a newer LG. But as I mentioned, while there was ample custom ROMs (still are) it kinda always came with problems. You could run CM, but the camera quality was worse on CM due to non-open drivers. I don't like that. I want to be able to freely decide what I put on my phone without spending hours troubleshooting wakelocks and easy rooting and flashing.

Click to collapse



Makes sense to me....I loved my g3 and especially my G4... but it fell victim to LG software glitch and went into boot loop LG had me mail it to them and they told me they would fix it or replace it because it was there software that cause the boot loop two weeks later I get the phone back with a shattered screen and they told me they would not repair my phone because it was damaged because of the shattered screen .... my phone didn't have a scratch on it when I mailed it to them..I'm still pissed

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Oct 4, 2016)

Any compact phones you'd recommend?


----------



## Soufiansky (Oct 4, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> Any compact phones you'd recommend?

Click to collapse



Take a look at Sony, the only manufacturer with compact flagship i guess, i dont know if you can call the Oneplus X compact too but still...i dont recommend it


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Oct 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Take a look at Sony, the only manufacturer with compact flagship i guess, i dont know if you can call the Oneplus X compact too but still...i dont recommend it

Click to collapse



Xperia X is overpriced for what it has to offer...


----------



## Soufiansky (Oct 4, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> Xperia X is overpriced for what it has to offer...

Click to collapse



I know but its the only compact phone you can get, there is the A3 2016 but its not a flagship

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Oct 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> I know but its the only compact phone you can get, there is the A3 2016 but its not a flagship

Click to collapse



I'd rather buy the S7


----------



## Soufiansky (Oct 4, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> I'd rather buy the S7

Click to collapse



The S7 isnt compact.....

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Oct 4, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> The S7 isnt compact.....

Click to collapse



But has better specs at a better price...


----------



## Soufiansky (Oct 4, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> But has better specs at a better price...

Click to collapse



We are only talking about size here i guess as you mentionned before


----------



## CCHIPSS (Oct 5, 2016)

Just bought the Moto X Pure from Fry's while price matching Best Buy.  $250.  

Sent from my Moto X Pure using XDA Labs


----------



## Mozdef32 (Oct 6, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> Any compact phones you'd recommend?

Click to collapse



Take a look at Galaxy Alpha


----------



## Wandle (Oct 6, 2016)

I need to try new Pixel. Why do you think about it?


----------



## force70 (Oct 6, 2016)

Wandle said:


> I need to try new Pixel. Why do you think about it?

Click to collapse



Overpriced for what you get.

Sent from my SM-N930FD


----------



## jamboss (Oct 6, 2016)

I'd like a note 4 or a OP3. I like TouchWiz and aosp/cm but I can't have one as my only DD, I want to be back and forth and the note 4 is the last Sammy flagship that gives the option. 

Sent from my SM-N930f using Tapatalk


----------



## HonorCasper (Oct 6, 2016)

Haha, the Honor 8 of course :laugh:

Sent from my Huawei PLK-L01 using XDA Labs


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 6, 2016)

force70 said:


> Overpriced for what you get.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930FD

Click to collapse



Let's not forget the very important (at lest to me) FREEDOM of a SD card that the s7 offers

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackmcbarn (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm looking for a phone with these requirements:

Allows unlocking the bootloader without resorting to exploits
Doesn't void the warranty for unlocking the bootloader, rooting, or running custom ROMs
Receives new Android versions for at least 2 years
Receives security updates for at least 3 years
Receives security updates within 1 month of when they're released
The phones I'm thinking of are the Pixel, the Nexus 5X, the OnePlus 3, and the Nextbit Robin, but I have concerns about them all:

Pixel: Overpriced, and possible difficulties with rooting the stock ROM (Pixel Phones Not Yet Rootable with Current Methods)
Nexus 5X: Now officially last year's model (so I'd effectively lose a year's worth of updates)
OnePlus 3: Security updates aren't every month
Nextbit Robin: I don't know much about this phone, and it doesn't seem to be as popular as the rest, so I'm not sure how good development is. (And I think it's rather old too)
Are there any other phones I should consider?


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Need Suggestions*

Hello Guys, I'm looking for a new phone previously using nexus 5 and note 3 for a while. Now I'm seriously looking for an upgrade. I had a few handsets in mind.
-oneplus 3
-xiaomi mi5s 
-xiaomi mi5s plus
-zte axon 7
But I'm not sure which one to choose, availability is not a problem because I am in China right now so I can get any of those without any problem or hassle.
With the research I did I found a few things not suitable in oneplus 3 otherwise it's the phone I'm liking the most.
1) no sd card slot and the only option is 64 the while  both the xiaomi handests offer 128 at the similar price.
2) both the xiaomi handests have snapdragon 821 which is more power efficient.
The plus variant of 5s has 6gbof RAM too 
SO please guys help me in deciding which one should I get


----------



## tonydd (Oct 7, 2016)

My wife's LG G2 digitizer is having issues.  No chance she wants a bigger phone.  Thinking about the Sony XA. Anything better sub $300? Thanks, camera is a consideration, no gaming.


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Oct 7, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> Hello Guys, I'm looking for a new phone previously using nexus 5 and note 3 for a while. Now I'm seriously looking for an upgrade. I had a few handsets in mind.
> -oneplus 3
> -xiaomi mi5s
> -xiaomi mi5s plus
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the OnePlus  3 just because it will surely have a longer life thanks to OnePlus' sources being open always .
With xiaomi there's the problem with the kernel sources being private. Sure, spec wise Xiaomi is better but you'll get MUCH better support for the OP3.


----------



## Claydelas (Oct 8, 2016)

Hey guys! I only ever upgrade phones every 4 years or so, but my M7 has gotten so laggy and battery is so ****ty that i decided i was done for it. I don't have much to spend, so my choices really are new Nexus 5x, used LG G4, or Samsung S6. I've been going through a **** ton of reviews and the more i read, the more disconcerted i become. Now what's so hard for me is the fact that my M7 produces very good speaker quality (with the help of A.R.I.S.E mod and some extra htc exclusive mods) and none of the phones above are said to have good quality. And I kinda need that.  And last but not least, which phone would you choose as of right now between the 3. Thank you very much and have a wonderful day! Is it worth waiting till next year so I can potentially get a G5/Nexus 6p/S7 for the same price second hand?


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Oct 8, 2016)

Claydelas said:


> Hey guys! I only ever upgrade phones every 4 years or so, but my M7 has gotten so laggy and battery is so ****ty that i decided i was done for it. I don't have much to spend, so my choices really are new Nexus 5x, used LG G4, or Samsung S6. I've been going through a **** ton of reviews and the more i read, the more disconcerted i become. Now what's so hard for me is the fact that my M7 produces very good speaker quality (with the help of A.R.I.S.E mod and some extra htc exclusive mods) and none of the phones above are said to have good quality. And I kinda need that.  And last but not least, which phone would you choose as of right now between the 3. Thank you very much and have a wonderful day! Is it worth waiting till next year so I can potentially get a G5/Nexus 6p/S7 for the same price second hand?

Click to collapse



How much exactly do you have to spend on a device? I suggest you to get the htc 10 second hand when possible 

Sent from my HTC 10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 8, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> I'd go for the OnePlus  3 just because it will surely have a longer life thanks to OnePlus' sources being open always .
> With xiaomi there's the problem with the kernel sources being private. Sure, spec wise Xiaomi is better but you'll get MUCH better support for the OP3.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply, I know you're right about that. It's one of oneplus's strong point. But I'm quite worried about the storage. And some people said that the display on it sucks even if compared to galaxy s4.  Which made me question my decision a bit . Also the camera is just okay. So do you think note4 at the same price point is a better decision? Or even axon 7?


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 8, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Claydelas (Oct 8, 2016)

DeeZZ_NuuZZ said:


> How much exactly do you have to spend on a device? I suggest you to get the htc 10 second hand when possible
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Around 300 USD but keep in mind that i n Bulgaria phones are ridiculously overpriced, and usual budget phones are not cheap at all  Right now I could get a new looking S6 for 280 or so and maybe even edge for 320 and that's what I have stopped on. For now at least


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 8, 2016)

trinilu27 said:


> I haven't owned a nexus phone but I've had the s6 and a few g4's... Normally I would say that is a close call there.....how ever just going off the horrible battery life and no SIM card is a deal-breaker or the s6 ....go for the G4 awesome phone awesome specifications and not that   benchmarks mean much in the end, but just look at the results and ull see its right there with the other flagship devices. ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Wrong reply


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 8, 2016)

Xx


----------



## systemfail (Oct 8, 2016)

hey guys, my first time on the forum. Im in the same boat about choosing a new phone. Came from a nexus 4 which i totalled in an accidental drop. Had my heart set on pixel/xl ...then i saw the prices $1100 and 1400 AUD respectively and i dont think they are worth it. being in australia grey import for a lot of these mid range 'flagship' killers ends up being as expensive as second hand current flagships. I think oneplus 3 does a lot of things right but for the same cash could get a second hand galaxy 7 or edge 7 (with some minor damage etc). i absolutely hate touchwiz and really want stock or near stock UI so oneplus is better. But i was thinking if the hardware is better on the galaxy 7 is it possible to put nougat or even a cyanogen rom on it. the other options are a bargain xiaomi mi5 pro for 330 which i would again have to tinker with and put nougat on or htc 10. keep in mind ive never rooted a phone or flashed roms before but am willing to learn. Thoughts/suggestions? this post is longer than i intended. sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Oct 8, 2016)

So I did some digging and I'm still heading nowhere with what I found. I'm the owner of a Xperia Z3 Compact. I was wishing to keep this phone for a little while longer. But then Google cut the support for Vulkan. There's not even a stable CM working.

I thought I should wait for the next Nexus (Pixel) to appear and buy it, but it's far too overpriced.
I'd rather have a smaller phone (5.1" most). Xperia Z5C is not on stock anymore. Xperia XC and XZ are far too overpriced as well for what they offer.
The old Nexus 5X doesn't have a card slot.
Maybe I should get a Galaxy S7? But I doubt it will have long term support. I mean, after Nougat I don't think it will have another upgrade. And the next S is rumored to be 5.5" which is a no-go for me.

I'd like a rather small phone compared to today's standards (>5.1"), with a decent price that can perform well and with development.


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 8, 2016)

Well here a difficult question, 
Alternative to upgrate instead note 7 ?


----------



## Lteii (Oct 8, 2016)

I have Samsung Galaxy A5, and it's nice! The battery lasts


----------



## HonorCasper (Oct 8, 2016)

Lteii said:


> I have Samsung Galaxy A5, and it's nice! The battery lasts

Click to collapse



Hos long does it last?


----------



## force70 (Oct 8, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> Well here a difficult question,
> Alternative to upgrate instead note 7 ?

Click to collapse



For me personally pretty much  i could ( and am)   consider is the zenfone 3 deluxe 5.7"  with the snapdragon 821.

And thats pending it gets an unlocked bootloader.

the Huawei mate 9 maybe

LG V20 has my interest but it will likely also have a locked bootloader and i dont find the device to be overly aesthetically pleasing.. but sd slot AND removable battery are major selling points 

And ill still be without an Spen 

Sent from my SM-N930FD


----------



## s8freak (Oct 8, 2016)

force70 said:


> For me personally pretty much  i could ( and am)   consider is the zenfone 3 deluxe 5.7"  with the snapdragon 821.
> 
> And thats pending it gets an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my next will probably be the S8 and OP3

"Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## force70 (Oct 9, 2016)

s7freak said:


> my next will probably be the S8 and OP3
> 
> "Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse



I would have gave the OP3 a go but 64gb of storage is just not even close to enough for me...really wish they had of offered higher storage versions.

Did you give the zxon 7 a look Rich?

Sent from my SM-N930FD


----------



## s8freak (Oct 9, 2016)

force70 said:


> I would have gave the OP3 a go but 64gb of storage is just not even close to enough for me...really wish they had of offered higher storage versions.
> 
> Did you give the zxon 7 a look Rich?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930FD

Click to collapse



no

"Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F


----------



## SnakeFist (Oct 9, 2016)

Since google is not supporting the nexus 7 anymore and it seems like alot of the devs here are going away from it. I was wondering what replaced the nexus 7 2013? What is a good tablet with the same or faster specs as the Nexus 7 2013 and price range. It also has to have alot of support on here XDA with rooting, recovery, roms and mods also an easy to unlock bootloader and a micro sd card slot. I was thinking on getting the nvidia shield tablet but it's really old been out since 2014 but it might also be coming to an end plus it don't have alot of roms and mods for it. So any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 9, 2016)

force70 said:


> For me personally pretty much  i could ( and am)   consider is the zenfone 3 deluxe 5.7"  with the snapdragon 821.
> 
> And thats pending it gets an unlocked bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My problem is if the store i buy will have all the phones, 
I check zenfone 3 deluxe and first view i like it.
Huawei mate is good and fast but to big.
I like bigger screen small phone, only note 7 has that.
LG 20 is always good but also big.
I will see if areives zenfone to see in hand.


----------



## Ashk91 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm so confused, coming from an S6 edge with an amazing camera, I can't downgrade that feature, zenfone and Axon 7 are all fantastic expect for the camera. 

That's why I'm thinking of the pixel xl or v20, but the pixel is hideous and I like how the v20 looks


----------



## Soufiansky (Oct 9, 2016)

Ashk91 said:


> I'm so confused, coming from an S6 edge with an amazing camera, I can't downgrade that feature, zenfone and Axon 7 are all fantastic expect for the camera.
> 
> That's why I'm thinking of the pixel xl or v20, but the pixel is hideous and I like how the v20 looks

Click to collapse



Forget the Pixel, for me its not worth at all. If only my S6 had better battery life,it would have been the best phone ever

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Claydelas (Oct 9, 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge 32 GB vs Samsung Galaxy S6 64 GB? Price difference for me is 25 usd or so.


----------



## Lteii (Oct 9, 2016)

HonorCasper said:


> Hos long does it last?

Click to collapse



2 - 3 days depending on how often you use it
I use my phone a lot so I had to charge my last phone twice a day
But yeah this new one lasts 2 days


----------



## DanielM998 (Oct 9, 2016)

Claydelas said:


> Hey guys! I only ever upgrade phones every 4 years or so, but my M7 has gotten so laggy and battery is so ****ty that i decided i was done for it. I don't have much to spend, so my choices really are new Nexus 5x, used LG G4, or Samsung S6. I've been going through a **** ton of reviews and the more i read, the more disconcerted i become. Now what's so hard for me is the fact that my M7 produces very good speaker quality (with the help of A.R.I.S.E mod and some extra htc exclusive mods) and none of the phones above are said to have good quality. And I kinda need that.  And last but not least, which phone would you choose as of right now between the 3. Thank you very much and have a wonderful day! Is it worth waiting till next year so I can potentially get a G5/Nexus 6p/S7 for the same price second hand?

Click to collapse



I was also considering the G4 to replace my SGS2, but I got concerned about the bootloop issues which plague pretty much all of the G4s made until Q1 2016. I would probably get a 5X, it's just not the prettiest phone on the market.


----------



## force70 (Oct 9, 2016)

Claydelas said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge 32 GB vs Samsung Galaxy S6 64 GB? Price difference for me is 25 usd or so.

Click to collapse



Always go for the higher storage version...no big deal if you have more storage then you need but if you run out of storage thats a problem.

Sent from my SM-N930FD


----------



## tdurdenn (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking for phone...


Unlocked/unlockable bootloader
Verizon
300 either used or new ok.

Galaxy note worth the price? Does the battery last at least as long as its Galaxy counterparts.

Also... Does this site mean 200$ for a 2 year contract extension and thats it? on http://membershipwireless.com/48114/samsung-galaxy-s7-black-32gb/activationtype/new


----------



## clofan (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm really leaning toward this Moto G Play (4th gen) for $99 on Amazon.  With ads, but come one, I'm sure a few searches on XDA can solve that problem .  I'll be using it for call/text only, most likely on Ting wireless.

Edit: OH, forgot the link: https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01KBH547A  Price is for Prime members only.


----------



## bandisyah (Oct 10, 2016)

Soufiansky said:


> Forget the Pixel, for me its not worth at all. If only my S6 had better battery life,it would have been the best phone ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Dude, how bad the battery life. I've been thinking to buy S6 or OP3

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 10, 2016)

Op3
Xiaomi mi5s plus
Zte axon 7
Asus zenphone 3 delux
Which one to choose???


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> Op3
> Xiaomi mi5s plus
> Zte axon 7
> Asus zenphone 3 delux
> Which one to choose???

Click to collapse



All are great phones. 
Forget ZTE battery sucks.
Zenphone i don't see many reviews yet. 
OP3 is a great machine.
But i like the xiaomi. Its much a like with note 7 but without SPen and version 128gb brings 6gb ram. Not bad.


----------



## elementalx (Oct 11, 2016)

Well I have a note 7 v2. I am trading in in again, but for a difference phone. I have to get a phone that tmobile offeres. I don't know what to do. Any suggestions? Would like some outside opinion from xda users.


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 11, 2016)

elementalx said:


> Well I have a note 7 v2. I am trading in in again, but for a difference phone. I have to get a phone that tmobile offeres. I don't know what to do. Any suggestions? Would like some outside opinion from xda users.

Click to collapse



If you want to stay in Samsung only s7-edge, 
Or LG v20 .


----------



## Planterz (Oct 11, 2016)

elementalx said:


> Well I have a note 7 v2. I am trading in in again, but for a difference phone. I have to get a phone that tmobile offeres. I don't know what to do. Any suggestions? Would like some outside opinion from xda users.

Click to collapse



See if you can get a pre-order for the LG V20. The V10's bootloader is locked, and as far as I remember, hasn't yet been rooted, so it's likely the V20 will be the same. If that's not a deal-breaker though, the V20 will have the same screen size, a ton of features, a terrific camera, removable battery, etc. The S7 Edge would be good too, if you're a Samsung fan. Either way, make sure any price difference gets applied/refunded.


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 11, 2016)

cavags5 said:


> All are great phones.
> Forget ZTE battery sucks.
> Zenphone i don't see many reviews yet.
> OP3 is a great machine.
> But i like the xiaomi. Its much a like with note 7 but without SPen and version 128gb brings 6gb ram. Not bad.

Click to collapse



But the screen is not very good as compared to op3 and the updates.


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> But the screen is not very good as compared to op3 and the updates.

Click to collapse



Best screen s7-edge. 
Now they cancelled the production of note 7 maybe s7-edge will be cheaper.


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 11, 2016)

I am in the market to upgrade my phone through work. Was set on the Note 7 until, well, you know.

I'm on the Nexus 5x on Verizon right now. I don't *need* to stay stock Android at all, and I don't really want the Pixel.

The S7 edge really intrigues me but have seen some not-so-great comments about it. I'm more interested in the phones set to come out than anything that's currently out now.

Can anyone recommend and upcoming phones, or a central place to find what phones are releasing on the near future? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchman1993 (Oct 11, 2016)

gerg004 said:


> I am in the market to upgrade my phone through work. Was set on the Note 7 until, well, you know.
> 
> I'm on the Nexus 5x on Verizon right now. I don't *need* to stay stock Android at all, and I don't really want the Pixel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pixel XL is a great phone  

Sent from my E6853 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 12, 2016)

dutchman1993 said:


> Pixel XL is a great phone
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Not really. It's overpriced as hell for almost the same things the others are giving at a considerably low price. And the design sucks too look at that chin, ugly.


----------



## force70 (Oct 12, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> Not really. It's overpriced as hell for almost the same things the others are giving at a considerably low price. And the design sucks too look at that chin, ugly.

Click to collapse



Couldnt agree more...

Overpriced  and underfeatured.



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xOutcasTx (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am wanting to buy a new/used phone for myself. I am in the range of £200 (GBP).

Requirements

CUSTOM ROM SUPPORT! (Unlocked Bootloader etc. (Easy S Off or whatever is relevant to the brand, so the phone is fully free))
1080P+
Relitavely New Processor
2GB+ RAM
Large Storage (or SD Card)
Fingerprint Sensor (Suggest some without too)

I currently have the Samsung Galaxy S4, so upgrades to that!

Thanks for your time and suggestions.


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 13, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> Not really. It's overpriced as hell for almost the same things the others are giving at a considerably low price. And the design sucks too look at that chin, ugly.

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> Couldnt agree more...
> 
> Overpriced  and underfeatured.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I really don't know what to do. The pixel is just unappealing to me, especially because I'm on Verizon... So its only a half stock phone, which makes it almost pointless.

I feel like the options are so limited. Note 5 is intriguing, but a one year old phone (for a phone I don't need to pay for) also seems kind of pointless.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan456 (Oct 13, 2016)

I just saw this thread now 
So Ok my question is, actually it's not a question a type of review...
I am planning to buy a new phone around 12,000Rs
Can anyone suggest me a Android phone around that range 
And make sure it have at least 3gb ram and I can root it easily with monitor mode facility(optional xD)
And I was planning to buy le eco 2 can anyone tell me how is it and is it possible to root it easily...
Thanks in advance


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 14, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> Op3
> Xiaomi mi5s plus
> Zte axon 7
> Asus zenphone 3 delux
> Which one to choose???

Click to collapse



I would go for the Mi5s Plus. great price performance. 6Gb ram. new phone. great specs


----------



## force70 (Oct 14, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> I would go for the Mi5s Plus. great price performance. 6Gb ram. new phone. great specs

Click to collapse



No expandable  storage on the Mi5s plus from what Ive read. I don't  know why they wouldnt offer more storage than 64gb internal in the absence of an sd slot..same can be said for OP3.

Makes no sense.

RIP Note 7


----------



## Saif80 (Oct 14, 2016)

force70 said:


> No expandable  storage on the Mi5s plus from what Ive read. I don't  know why they wouldnt offer more storage than 64gb internal in the absence of an sd slot..same can be said for OP3.
> 
> Makes no sense.
> 
> RIP Note 7

Click to collapse



No. Mi5s plus has 128gb internal for the 6gb ram model.


----------



## force70 (Oct 14, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> No. Mi5s plus has 128gb internal for the 6gb ram model.

Click to collapse



Thats  better  than 64 for sure.

sent from my Note 7  or S6


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 15, 2016)

Saif80 said:


> No. Mi5s plus has 128gb internal for the 6gb ram model.

Click to collapse






force70 said:


> Thats better than 64 for sure.
> 
> sent from my Note 7 or S6

Click to collapse



ya no exSD card would be a serious bummer..but with 128Gb, I might be able accept it (and just use my exSD card OTG as backup or something)...but the 6Gb ram is win for me for sure.


----------



## SkyFlasher (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey people
-Moto Z Play
-LG G5
-Galaxy J7 2016
- Moto G4+
What could be better?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 18, 2016)

would appreciate some input. currently on an htc m8 and about to "upgrade". important things would be :
1) developmentdevelopmentdevelopment
2) removable ext. sdcard.
3) removable battery (good luck. lol )
4) developmentdevelopmentdevelopment
thanks for any and all input.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Oct 18, 2016)

I have Verizon UDP. Anyone know if the upgrade loophole is still working? Read something on droid life last month saying it was a go? If so, I'll snatch up a pixel XL

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CM_boneZ (Oct 18, 2016)

I was thinking of buying an Android One smartphone. I've always wanted my smartphone to be updated but what doubts me is the life span of the hardware.


----------



## strongst (Oct 18, 2016)

CM_boneZ said:


> I was thinking of buying an Android One smartphone. I've always wanted my smartphone to be updated but what doubts me is the life span of the hardware.

Click to collapse



I think Google will expire it's One lineup and focus on the pixel phones because they announced the update feature


----------



## CM_boneZ (Oct 18, 2016)

strongst said:


> I think Google will expire it's One lineup and focus on the pixel phones because they announced the update feature

Click to collapse



Really? Well, my second option is to buy a Pixel. I'm pretty impressed by it's features. The lack of an external card slot doesn't seem to be negative.


----------



## strongst (Oct 18, 2016)

CM_boneZ said:


> Really? Well, my second option is to buy a Pixel. I'm pretty impressed by it's features. The lack of an external card slot doesn't seem to be negative.

Click to collapse



Pixel phones with impressing features? What are features other phones did not have? Android 7(my zuk has it already)? The extreme price(buy an iPhone)? I really don't know why I should buy pixel phones... Please tell me if there's a good reason no other android phone has.


----------



## istperson (Oct 19, 2016)

strongst said:


> Pixel phones with impressing features? What are features other phones did not have? Android 7(my zuk has it already)? The extreme price(buy an iPhone)? I really don't know why I should buy pixel phones... Please tell me if there's a good reason no other android phone has.

Click to collapse



What are "impressing features"? The last phone I bought for features was the Note 3 and never used any of them. After a year I tripped Knox, flashed cm, and found out what fun this phone can be without features. And for the Snapdragon Note 3, cm 11 and 12 were almost perfect, but good enough for a daily driver. Well, NFC didn't work, and when I looked at the Snapdragon Note 4, I found out that the fingerprint sensor doesn't work either. Then I found out that that the Nexus 6 has almost the same hardware, so I bought that.
So what do you will almost certainly get on a Pixel, a full functional custom rom, if you decide to flash one.


----------



## krishal99 (Oct 19, 2016)

Elephone P9000 is a decent choice


----------



## strongst (Oct 19, 2016)

krishal99 said:


> Elephone P9000 is a decent choice

Click to collapse



Can you please write a little bit more? Why somebody should buy this device instead another one?


----------



## tonydd (Oct 19, 2016)

Ended up buying the Alcatel idol 4 from the UK for the 3gb version.  Should be a nice upgrade to the lg g2.  Now to find something to replace my Sony Z3.


----------



## krishal99 (Oct 19, 2016)

strongst said:


> Can you please write a little bit more? Why somebody should buy this device instead another one?

Click to collapse



 The specs say it all, plus the small 200e price tag...


----------



## NoOneLt (Oct 19, 2016)

Hi everyone need advice on next phone, looking at Nexus 6P vs. LG G5, Chinese phones is not an option because i need invoice and i am in EU, it should cost 300-450 EUR, mentioned phones costs about 420 in my country.
What i need is performance and battery life, camera, screen etc. is not essential. 
6P seems to be great phone but SD810 seems to be twice slower than SD820, but LG G5 oly have 2800mAh. Can not find any better options than these for the price.

Thanks for help!


----------



## strongst (Oct 19, 2016)

NoOneLt said:


> Hi everyone need advice on next phone, looking at Nexus 6P vs. LG G5, Chinese phones is not an option because i need invoice and i am in EU, it should cost 300-450 EUR, mentioned phones costs about 420 in my country.
> What i need is performance and battery life, camera, screen etc. is not essential.
> 6P seems to be great phone but SD810 seems to be twice slower than SD820, but LG G5 oly have 2800mAh. Can not find any better options than these for the price.
> 
> Thanks for help!

Click to collapse



You can get Chinese phones also within the EU! I bought my Zuk Z1 on Amazon with invoice and warranty.


----------



## NoOneLt (Oct 19, 2016)

strongst said:


> You can get Chinese phones also within the EU! I bought my Zuk Z1 on Amazon with invoice and warranty.

Click to collapse



Not an option. Need local retailer.

OK i found some locally sold Xiaomi Mi5 3/32 GB so it is Mi5 (~400) vs 6P (400) vs LG G5 (420) Xiaomi could be a winner?


----------



## CM_boneZ (Oct 19, 2016)

strongst said:


> Pixel phones with impressing features? What are features other phones did not have? Android 7(my zuk has it already)? The extreme price(buy an iPhone)? I really don't know why I should buy pixel phones... Please tell me if there's a good reason no other android phone has.

Click to collapse



Well, I don't know if it's just me or what but I just want the look of a standard AOSP android.


----------



## strongst (Oct 19, 2016)

CM_boneZ said:


> Well, I don't know if it's just me or what but I just want the look of a standard AOSP android.

Click to collapse



CyanogenMod or AOSP is available for nearly all devices with better specs to lower prices. Google did it like Samsung with its Galaxy. The first ones were really price competitors by high end hardware, then every device gets more expensive


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 20, 2016)

I know it's speculation at this point, but does it seem likely that  whatever Samsung has planned for the Galaxy s8 is really going to be a game changer?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Oct 20, 2016)

gerg004 said:


> I know it's speculation at this point, but does it seem likely that  whatever Samsung has planned for the Galaxy s8 is really going to be a game changer?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well the note 7 was a game changer. ....in liken the worst way EVER lol.

But yeah...they need to deliver something truly spectacular to get consumers looking their way again.

But even that may not be enough given the damage done with 2 recalls.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 20, 2016)

force70 said:


> Well the note 7 was a game changer. ....in liken the worst way EVER lol.
> 
> But yeah...they need to deliver something truly spectacular to get consumers looking their way again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry I forget the specifics, only that they're using a new chip?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindie (Oct 20, 2016)

Can someone help me? I can choose a new phone from my provider. I can choose Between the newest phones from Samsung,  Sony, Huawei ore LG. Custom Roms are very important for me. I big screen, big Battery and good sound is important too, thanks for ideas.


----------



## CM_boneZ (Oct 20, 2016)

strongst said:


> CyanogenMod or AOSP is available for nearly all devices with better specs to lower prices. Google did it like Samsung with its Galaxy. The first ones were really price competitors by high end hardware, then every device gets more expensive

Click to collapse



Couldn't disagree with that. It seems like it's all about the money though. Well, if I can't afford to have a Pixel maybe I'll go for an Xperia. The one at a mid-range bracket and then flash CM in it.


----------



## dougunder (Oct 20, 2016)

Anyone recommend a good durable phone without crappy hardware?
Currently using Kyocera E6560. Leaves a lot to be desired. 

I'm in the US using puretalk (AT&T) cool w/ PagePlus too(VRZ) so no Chinese phone unless it does 4G.
I've look as they have some cool IP rated phones but saw none that were AT&T compatible.

Also hesitate to get another S5,6,7 active.  Both me and my brother in law had the WiFi just fail. Me on an S4 active, he had an S5 active.
Their software blows as well.

Looked at the moto turbo 2 but I'll be damned if I'm paying $625 for a locked bootloader. 
Had a turbo 1 that that the screen shattered on, terrible call quality esp with voip.

I'll pay $600 for an open phone, or $300 if not as long as it's root able.
Afwall and adaway are non negotiable.

Wish Casio still made phones. Those were tanks.


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Oct 21, 2016)

SkyFlasher said:


> Hey people
> -Moto Z Play
> -LG G5
> -Galaxy J7 2016
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the OnePlus 3 without giving twice


----------



## TopperGas (Oct 21, 2016)

Blindie said:


> Can someone help me? I can choose a new phone from my provider. I can choose Between the newest phones from Samsung,  Sony, Huawei ore LG. Custom Roms are very important for me. I big screen, big Battery and good sound is important too, thanks for ideas.

Click to collapse



If you can get a Samsung Galaxy S7, or better still S 7 Edge, why consider getting anything else? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blindie (Oct 21, 2016)

TopperGas said:


> If you can get a Samsung Galaxy S7, or better still S 7 Edge, why consider getting anything else?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Because the chance for aosp is very low


----------



## TopperGas (Oct 21, 2016)

Sooner have the best phone, than the best ROM if someone was paying for it and then modify the phone ROM as best I can. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NoOneLt (Oct 22, 2016)

OP3 vs. Mi5? Like OP3 but i hate that there is no descent screen protectors for ir because of edged screen. You opinions?


----------



## trinilu27 (Oct 22, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> Go for the OnePlus 3 without giving twice

Click to collapse



G5


s7freak said:


> no
> 
> "Zed? Zed's dead baby Zed's dead"
> Sent from my Echoe powered AEL driven G935F

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Oct 22, 2016)

Note 7 lol.

3rd one 

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strongst (Oct 22, 2016)

force70 said:


> Note 7 lol.
> 
> 3rd one

Click to collapse



Hot suggestion


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 22, 2016)

strongst said:


> Hot suggestion

Click to collapse



Lol 
If you wanna live like in GTA with some bombs, this is definitely the best choice


----------



## Irfanaa (Oct 23, 2016)

I am. New in xda developers can you suggest what it do? 

 Sent from my Le X509 using xda Forums PRO


----------



## strongst (Oct 23, 2016)

Irfanaa said:


> I am. New in xda developers can you suggest what it do?

Click to collapse



What do you think you wanna do?


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 23, 2016)

I want the S7 edge and the Pixel is intriguing more, though I haven't had hands on yet.

My worry is I'll be kicking myself in March-April for not waiting fie the S8

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## VenomMOD (Oct 23, 2016)

gerg004 said:


> I want the S7 edge and the Pixel is intriguing more, though I haven't had hands on yet.
> 
> My worry is I'll be kicking myself in March-April for not waiting fie the S8

Click to collapse



The S7 Edge is a great choice. I currently own a flat s7 but they're merely identical. The screen on the Edge is amazing and I love how the colors pop. I recommend the phone for its design and camera. But, the Pixel is the best Android smartphone I've ever seen so far. So that's another thing to consider.


----------



## SkyFlasher (Oct 24, 2016)

rushabshah32 said:


> Go for the OnePlus 3 without giving twice

Click to collapse



I can't get the holy OP3 in my country! Otherwise wouldn't be a tough decision.


----------



## DroidFreak32 (Oct 24, 2016)

SkyFlasher said:


> I can't get the holy OP3 in my country! Otherwise wouldn't be a tough decision.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about this, I heard many users from country which OnePlus doesn't ship to, have bought it online from aliexpress.com try checking it out


----------



## IAmLucky (Oct 24, 2016)

Was looking at google pixel, but that high price got confirmed, and it has just best camera and google assistant, thats a deal breaker for me.

Oneplus 3 has atleast 90% of speed that pixel has, and camera is just decent and i sont need good camera. Also oneplus has hardware buttons and small bezel while pixel is opposite. Oneplus comes at 64gb internal + 6gb ram is just insane at 400 euros. Thats the best deal this year so far. Also im not thinking if i will ever talk with my phone.


----------



## gerg004 (Oct 24, 2016)

Unreal...dropped my 5x face down in my garage today. Screen spidered in a thousand directions... 

Anyway I've decided. Skipping the Pixel, Galaxy 7 Edge and not waiting on the S8. I've decided to go with the Moto Z Force.

Of course I haven't ordered yet so any input us appreciated.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Zackmathews (Oct 25, 2016)

*iPhone 7*

My next smartphone is iPhone 7


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 25, 2016)

Could be this next note 7 
I like it, 
What people think this upgrade


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow, the Xiaomi Mi Note 2 looks like it is very incredible. I'm living in Germany so I need this LTE Band 20, and the global version supports it. Two points that we have to look closer: Only Full HD on a 5.7" phone and how was Xiaomi's bootloader unlocking process? And are their sources open source so we can build custom ROMs a lot easier?


----------



## cavags5 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Wow, the Xiaomi Mi Note 2 looks like it is very incredible. I'm living in Germany so I need this LTE Band 20, and the global version supports it. Two points that we have to look closer: Only Full HD on a 5.7" phone and how was Xiaomi's bootloader unlocking process? And are their sources open source so we can build custom ROMs a lot easier?

Click to collapse



And about this? Xiaomi is killing it on this 2 devices. 
Its almost the same size iphone 7plus


----------



## Brooklyn_2016 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Cheap Smartphone for £200*

Hello Dear Developers !

I'm looking for a cheap smartphone which is no more than £200. My requirements are:

- Quite Big Screen as I have big hands.
- It's optional but I would like to have a dual sim slot if it's possible in this price range.
- I don't take a lot of pictures so average camera would be ok.
- I would like to root it and install the latest cyanogenMod room if it's available.
- I would also want to have access to the upcoming new versions of android.
- I don't know how much ram I would need but I mainly will need to: listen to some music, have a couple of apps open at the same time, some internet browsing and occasional maps open since I will have to do some travelling.
- I want the smartphone to last a day with average usage.
- This is optional but I would like to have access to many various cases available (you know the custom ones like from the movies, with memes etc).

I was thinking about extending my budget and purchasing a OnePlus 3 but I probably won't use half of the features and dash charger doesn't work on CyanogenMod plus I won't even use half of the 6GB of the available Ram.

I was thinking about getting maybe one of the Huawei smartphones ? 
What do you guys think and can recommend for me ?


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 27, 2016)

Maybe you don't need the one plus 3 but it will at least exceed all your requirements and you might be able to use it for 3+ years (and get the latest updates because of good development). 

If you wanted to spend a lot less I like my moto x 2014 xt1095. The camera is below average but ok in good lighting. The battery is better than my g4 or s6. (I'm selling the g4 since I got the s6)


----------



## amk0ni (Oct 27, 2016)

Samsung GAlaxy S7 Edge


----------



## Brooklyn_2016 (Oct 28, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> Maybe you don't need the one plus 3 but it will at least exceed all your requirements and you might be able to use it for 3+ years (and get the latest updates because of good development).

Click to collapse



So basically what you are saying is that I will end up better by buying OnePlus 3 anyway due to security and systems updates and the longevity of the device as well as in case my requirements changes I won't have any problems ? 

I'm just wondering if someone before used more than 3GB of Ram on a smartphone ....


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 28, 2016)

Yes that's exactly what I mean. I haven't used more than 3gb of ram though. I just bought a used s6 and plan to sell my g4 and moto x 2014 but if I was buying new i think I'd go for that one plus 3. If money was no object probably the galaxy s7 edge. I never liked Samsung much before but this s6 is growing on me. It's just so beautiful and I'm not getting lag that I thought I would.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Oct 28, 2016)

VenomMOD said:


> The S7 Edge is a great choice. I currently own a flat s7 but they're merely identical. The screen on the Edge is amazing and I love how the colors pop. I recommend the phone for its design and camera. But, the Pixel is the best Android smartphone I've ever seen so far. So that's another thing to consider.

Click to collapse



I was thinking of buying s7 edge myself
but OTA updates and Purple ghosting and smearing and UI lag has made me change my mind.
pixel is expensive and I'm not sure if it will be available in my country.
I don't see any good phones  other than nexus 5x and Nexus 6p. or maybe iPHone 7+ but I'm not sure about supporting apple, they're kinda evil

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 PM ----------




strongst said:


> Pixel phones with impressing features? What are features other phones did not have? Android 7(my zuk has it already)? The extreme price(buy an iPhone)? I really don't know why I should buy pixel phones... Please tell me if there's a good reason no other android phone has.

Click to collapse



well the major ones are OTA Updates and High-performance. 
Google assistant is also nice. daydream is good too


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 29, 2016)

for "value for money" (bang for the buck )
One Plus 3 or Xiaomi Mi 5s Plus ? 

and how does One Plus support/service compare with Xiaomi?


----------



## SaeedMJ (Oct 29, 2016)

DEFINITELY it would be a xiaomi! Because it is unrivaled performance/price ratio.
maybe mi5 pro 128G .. maybe mi5 s plus 
just i wish to have a good development support.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Oct 29, 2016)

SaeedMJ said:


> DEFINITELY it would be a xiaomi! Because it is unrivaled performance/price ratio.
> maybe mi5 pro 128G .. maybe mi5 s plus
> just i wish to have a good development support.

Click to collapse



Lol, then you can wish long with Xiaomi...they're producing very good phones to good prices but their bootloader unlock sucks


----------



## SaeedMJ (Oct 29, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Lol, then you can wish long with Xiaomi...they're producing very good phones to good prices but their bootloader unlock sucks

Click to collapse




unfortunately it's true,but i would take that risk ,especially that gemini (Mi5) is also supported by CyanogenMod.


----------



## cshadow (Oct 30, 2016)

*Xiaomi Mi5 or Huawei Honor 8?*

Hi, 
I'm looking for a dual SIM, not too big phone (5.2" max), with at least 3GB of RAM.
Any advice pro/con for Honor 8 and Mi5? 
Which one offers smoother experience in everyday use, better battery and camera?
I don't play any games so raw 3D performance is not relevant.
Mi5
Pro: smaller, lighter, better software support, faster GPU, familiar UI (had xiaomi phones before)
Con: no LTE band 20, no SD card slot 
Honor8
Pro: SDcard slot, 4GB RAM, 8-core SOC should be faster? perhaps better camera?
Con: No custom ROMs, weaker GPU
According to some youtube videos comparing side by side speed Kirin 950 and 955 both outperform SD820  in opening apps and multitasking.
P9vsMi5:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOXCjNoepB8
H8 faster that stronger brother P9:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQrBhlLLhRw


----------



## Ken_987654321 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Help, what phone should I get?*

I'm looking to buy a phone to last me the next 3 years or so, I'm upgrading from a Moto G (2nd Gen).  I'm after something with decent storage (64GB), dual sim, and to use it to replace my compact digital camera too, so a good camera would be preferred. I work outside most of the time, so either a phone that can withstand the abuse, or be put into a case that would protect it would be fine.

I don't often use phones for playing games, but recording reasonable videos would be beneficial. I would probably store quite a bit of music on in.

Looking to spend max. £275 really.  Any advise would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## CosimoSguanci (Nov 1, 2016)

Ken_987654321 said:


> I'm looking to buy a phone to last me the next 3 years or so, I'm upgrading from a Moto G (2nd Gen).  I'm after something with decent storage (64GB), dual sim, and to use it to replace my compact digital camera too, so a good camera would be preferred. I work outside most of the time, so either a phone that can withstand the abuse, or be put into a case that would protect it would be fine.
> 
> I don't often use phones for playing games, but recording reasonable videos would be beneficial. I would probably store quite a bit of music on in.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You want a lot for that price. But I think you could find the Mi5 from Xiaomi for around that price. That's a great phone.


----------



## Ken_987654321 (Nov 2, 2016)

CosimoSguanci said:


> You want a lot for that price. But I think you could find the Mi5 from Xiaomi for around that price. That's a great phone.

Click to collapse



I've been strongly considering that or the Mi5s, which has a metallic rear, so hopefully more durable.


----------



## CosimoSguanci (Nov 2, 2016)

Ken_987654321 said:


> I've been strongly considering that or the Mi5s, which has a metallic rear, so hopefully more durable.

Click to collapse



That's about what you like, i'd prefer glass


----------



## thephoenix0707 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'd like you to help me with this. I am using iPhone 6S as my daily driver but being an android enthusiast as well I like to carry an android along with it. For this purpose I have been using a Nexus 5 from couple of years, which has started showing signs of ageing. I like trying different ROM on my device and also Kali Linux (Nethunter) often. For which I was considering OnePlus One and Samsung Galaxy S5, since i don't want to spend much. I'd like your opinion on this as to which device is better, plus if there is some other device in this price bracket then please let me know.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 3, 2016)

thephoenix0707 said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like you to help me with this. I am using iPhone 6S as my daily driver but being an android enthusiast as well I like to carry an android along with it. For this purpose I have been using a Nexus 5 from couple of years, which has started showing signs of ageing. I like trying different ROM on my device and also Kali Linux (Nethunter) often. For which I was considering OnePlus One and Samsung Galaxy S5, since i don't want to spend much. I'd like your opinion on this as to which device is better, plus if there is some other device in this price bracket then please let me know.

Click to collapse



What is your price range? Because these two phones are quite old...


----------



## thephoenix0707 (Nov 3, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> What is your price range? Because these two phones are quite old...

Click to collapse



Somewhere between 200-300 dollars


----------



## SnakeFist (Nov 4, 2016)

Since google is not supporting the nexus 7 anymore and it seems like alot of the devs here are going away from it. I was wondering what replaced the nexus 7 2013? What is a good tablet with the same or faster specs as the Nexus 7 2013 and price range? It also has to have alot of support on here XDA with rooting, recovery, roms and mods also an easy to unlock bootloader and a micro sd card slot. I was thinking on getting the nvidia shield tablet but it's really old been out since 2014 but it might also be coming to an end plus it don't have alot of roms and mods for it. So any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## theirishboxer (Nov 4, 2016)

My Short list is

Xiaomi Mi Note 2
Asus Zenfone 3 deluxe
ZTE Axon 7

unless there is something really wrong with the mi note 2 once the reviews come out I will probably get that if not, I really don't know which I would pick between the other 2....


----------



## theirishboxer (Nov 4, 2016)

thephoenix0707 said:


> Hello everyone, I'd like you to help me with this. I am using iPhone 6S as my daily driver but being an android enthusiast as well I like to carry an android along with it. For this purpose I have been using a Nexus 5 from couple of years, which has started showing signs of ageing. I like trying different ROM on my device and also Kali Linux (Nethunter) often. For which I was considering OnePlus One and Samsung Galaxy S5, since i don't want to spend much. I'd like your opinion on this as to which device is better, plus if there is some other device in this price bracket then please let me know.

Click to collapse





thephoenix0707 said:


> Somewhere between 200-300 dollars

Click to collapse



Have you checked out the Moto G4 plus? its a newer phone starts at $250 with lots of options

If you have your mind set on one of those 2 i would go for the oneplus over the galaxy, as it has a bigger battery and more ram.


----------



## Liamer (Nov 5, 2016)

thephoenix0707 said:


> Somewhere between 200-300 dollars

Click to collapse



Xiaomi's new release cellphone seems really great.


----------



## notauseranymore (Nov 5, 2016)

Liamer said:


> Xiaomi's new release cellphone seems really great.

Click to collapse



Which one? I'm planning to get their Redmi 4, amazing battery life and very cheap.


----------



## theirishboxer (Nov 5, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Which one? I'm planning to get their Redmi 4, amazing battery life and very cheap.

Click to collapse



I believe that is the one the redmi 4 pro looks quite awesome


----------



## force70 (Nov 5, 2016)

AutumQueen92 said:


> Which one? I'm planning to get their Redmi 4, amazing battery life and very cheap.

Click to collapse



Mi Mix looks amazing other than the camera could be better

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bboy486 (Nov 5, 2016)

What's the knock on xiaomi phones? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bboy486 said:


> What's the knock on xiaomi phones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nothing really except they lock the bootloaders now and apparently its a pain to unlock them.

They are making some killer devices though.

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gen5 (Nov 6, 2016)

Would a g3/4,/5 nexus 6/6p, or pixel xl, be a good upgrade (performance wise) to the nexus 5 assuming they were running cm on the same version of android?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey, anybody know how much the G5 is in Europe(Germany)? It's a pretty solid phone, I would probably buy it when it drops under 400€


----------



## superspletti (Nov 6, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Hey, anybody know how much the G5 is in Europe(Germany)? It's a pretty solid phone, I would probably buy it when it drops under 400€

Click to collapse



At the moment it costs about 420€.


Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Liamer (Nov 7, 2016)

*xiaomi note 2 and xiaomi mix*



AutumQueen92 said:


> Which one? I'm planning to get their Redmi 4, amazing battery life and very cheap.

Click to collapse



Although these two cellphone runs pretty well, The big problem would be hard to get one, especially xiaomi mix. As the official claims, because of the complexity of manufacturing, it might only be 10,000 units for one month. You can wait for it or choose xiaomi note 2. There will be global version in couple of days.

You can check on their official website:

Compare to redmi note 4, i suggest you can get this one.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 7, 2016)

superspletti said:


> At the moment it costs about 420Ã¢?Â¬.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And what do you guys think about that price of the LG G5?


----------



## urbanboymne (Nov 7, 2016)

I want to buy Xiaomi Mi5 Pro, anyone have any experiance wich this model? I have Mi4 and phone is awesome, Miui8 also for me best rom

Послато са Lenovo Z90-7


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 7, 2016)

urbanboymne said:


> I want to buy Xiaomi Mi5 Pro, anyone have any experiance wich this model? I have Mi4 and phone is awesome, Miui8 also for me best rom
> 
> Послато са Lenovo Z90-7

Click to collapse



A friend of me has it and he loves it! Everything is working pretty well and the price is just awesome...in case you want custom ROMs I'd not prefer any Xiaomi model.


----------



## urbanboymne (Nov 7, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> A friend of me has it and he loves it! Everything is working pretty well and the price is just awesome...in case you want custom ROMs I'd not prefer any Xiaomi model.

Click to collapse



Thank you for respond. The price is great for this hardware. The same hardware in Samsung, HTC, Sony...cost double of Xiaomi phones.

Послато са Lenovo Z90-7


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 7, 2016)

urbanboymne said:


> Thank you for respond. The price is great for this hardware. The same hardware in Samsung, HTC, Sony...cost double of Xiaomi phones.
> 
> Послато са Lenovo Z90-7

Click to collapse



Just hit the Thanks button 
And you're welcome...Xiaomi recently released the Mi5S, but it's not a big upgrade, slightly better CPU and camera...I think the price of the Mi5(Pro) even dropped after this so that's better now


----------



## zelendel (Nov 7, 2016)

urbanboymne said:


> Thank you for respond. The price is great for this hardware. The same hardware in Samsung, HTC, Sony...cost double of Xiaomi phones.
> 
> Послато са Lenovo Z90-7

Click to collapse



Just remember that you get what you pay for.  If the device is cheap then there were corners cut.  Read the forums before you choose any device first.


----------



## krby0 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey there peoples, currently use an HTC m8 and its just about ready to crap out on me. Figure I need a new phone anyways.

What I want in a phone is privacy and security. Not that I have anything to hide, but I'm a bit of an enthusiast with hacking and security.

I hear good things about blackberry when it comes to this sort of category, but I don't know if its all just hype or legit. What so you guys think?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ganryugdm (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Nexus 5 and I´m looking for a new one .
Price range <500$. 
A good camera is a must. What you guys recommend me?

Thanks


----------



## SirVer (Nov 8, 2016)

krby0 said:


> Hey there peoples, currently use an HTC m8 and its just about ready to crap out on me. Figure I need a new phone anyways.
> 
> What I want in a phone is privacy and security. Not that I have anything to hide, but I'm a bit of an enthusiast with hacking and security.
> 
> I hear good things about blackberry when it comes to this sort of category, but I don't know if its all just hype or legit. What so you guys think?

Click to collapse



Considering that (AFAIK) the Priv still doesn't have root, I'd say that there is something to the hype. Enterprise security is literally the only future prospect they have, so they're probably heavily invested in doing it right.

---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------




ganryugdm said:


> Hello,
> I have a Nexus 5 and IÂ´m looking for a new one .
> Price range <500$.
> A good camera is a must. What you guys recommend me?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nexus 6P, you can find that in your budget if you're lucky, or the OnePlus 3. This is if you want to hold on to all the development support - if you don't need that, you can also look at the Galaxy S7 and the LG G5, which can be found for under $500 these days. As a phone, the S7 is better than the G5, but the G5's camera is (slightly) better than the S7's, according to GSMA, anyway.


----------



## giovanto98 (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi everybody, anyone know where can I buy a nexus 6p 32 GB for 400€ ? I can find it only on Amazon but it costs a lot more.. (I live in Italy)

Inviato dal mio Pixel XL utilizzando Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------




giovanto98 said:


> Hi everybody, anyone know where can I buy a nexus 6p 32 GB for 400€ ? I can find it only on Amazon but it costs a lot more.. (I live in Italy)
> 
> Inviato dal mio Pixel XL utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Also a OnePlus 3 is worth.. but on the official store the waiting time is over 3 weeks .

Inviato dal mio Pixel XL utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]$ (Nov 9, 2016)

IPhone 7

---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------




giovanto98 said:


> Hi everybody, anyone know where can I buy a nexus 6p 32 GB for 400€ ? I can find it only on Amazon but it costs a lot more.. (I live in Italy)
> 
> Inviato dal mio Pixel XL utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try offer up app


----------



## giovanto98 (Nov 9, 2016)

[email protected]$ said:


> IPhone 7
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Like?

Inviato dal mio Pixel XL utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jogutierrez (Nov 10, 2016)

Huawei Mate 9 or Google Pixel XL would be a good choice.


----------



## shubham23596 (Nov 10, 2016)

*I will buy iphone 7*

iphone7 is worth to buy


----------



## SnakeFist (Nov 10, 2016)

Since google is not supporting the nexus 7 anymore and it seems like alot of the devs here are going away from it. I was wondering what replaced the nexus 7 2013? What is a good tablet with the same or faster specs as the Nexus 7 2013 and price range? It also has to have alot of support on here XDA with rooting, recovery, roms and mods also an easy to unlock bootloader and a micro sd card slot. I was thinking on getting the nvidia shield tablet but it's really old been out since 2014 but it might also be coming to an end plus it don't have alot of roms and mods for it. So any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## Liamer (Nov 10, 2016)

[email protected]$ said:


> IPhone 7
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U can buy oneplus 3 from other store. But the price will definitely higher than the official website.


----------



## schlager P. (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd say the supported bands, I would have one if it supported the most frequently used 4G here in Holland (band 8)





Bboy486 said:


> What's the knock on xiaomi phones?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## x.trinity (Nov 11, 2016)

You have to take under consideration on which xiaomi model you are interested, coz some model doesnt have band20 in regard to LTE.


----------



## netfortius (Nov 11, 2016)

Are all new phones wireless chargeable nowadays? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Nov 11, 2016)

netfortius said:


> Are all new phones wireless chargeable nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ToxicTigerQc (Nov 11, 2016)

Oneplus 4


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 11, 2016)

ToxicTigerQc said:


> Oneplus 4

Click to collapse



Do you think, new OnePlus Phone will be called OnePlus 4? I think something with 3, like 3T because it's too early to release a 4. And I heard that the price will be 80€ but I hope it will stay at normal 399€...I mean, SD821 should not really be more expensive than a 820, one little new camera sensor too, and maybe some more GB RAM...RAM is pretty cheap!


----------



## urbanboymne (Nov 11, 2016)

Huawei P9 or Xiaomi Mi5 Pro?

Послато са Lenovo Z90-7


----------



## cityman1962 (Nov 11, 2016)

I've had the note 8 for a few days here in the UK,And overall it seems a pretty decent replacement/upgrade over the z ultra,Would  have liked to stay with Sony,but eventually it dawned on me a decent successor wasn't ever happening.

Sent from my EDI-AL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Soufiansky (Nov 11, 2016)

cityman1962 said:


> I've had the note 8 for a few days here in the UK,And overall it seems a pretty decent replacement/upgrade over the z ultra,Would  have liked to stay with Sony,but eventually it dawned on me a decent successor wasn't ever happening.
> 
> Sent from my EDI-AL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Note 8 ? ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## cityman1962 (Nov 11, 2016)

Soz,The honor note 8,y you can check out the specs/appearance on Google/YouTube etc. but it won't come to Europe/USA I doubt.I bought mine off Amazon.Overall,its a pretty solid choice if you like a fast,big phablet.

Sent from my EDI-AL10 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## XDASYSTEM (Nov 12, 2016)

xiaomi mix :highfive:


----------



## x.trinity (Nov 13, 2016)

Mix is over 1000€-
Ive found the best price on Ali.


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 13, 2016)

Does anyone recommend a phone with card slot and removable battery under 300€? I thought about G4, but i don't really like that much LG and they seem to have specific problems... anyone? I'm going nuts with my current phone.


----------



## yasiro500 (Nov 13, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> Does anyone recommend a phone with card slot and removable battery under 300€? I thought about G4, but i don't really like that much LG and they seem to have specific problems... anyone? I'm going nuts with my current phone.

Click to collapse



And that's where you are wrong. The G4 doesn't have any problems right now, it's a great choice! You can't go wrong


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 13, 2016)

yasiro500 said:


> And that's where you are wrong. The G4 doesn't have any problems right now, it's a great choice! You can't go wrong

Click to collapse



I don't want to start an argument without reading much into it but this along with couple of other searches seems pretty clear, http://www.androidauthority.com/lg-admits-g4-bootloop-problem-hardware-fault-669603/

Hardware problem is a big problem if the article is true (didn't read much into it) .


----------



## yasiro500 (Nov 13, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> I don't want to start an argument without reading much into it but this along with couple of other searches seems pretty clear, http://www.androidauthority.com/lg-admits-g4-bootloop-problem-hardware-fault-669603/
> 
> Hardware problem is a big problem if the article is true (didn't read much into it) .

Click to collapse



You clearly didn't bother to see the date, which is January 26, 2016. The article is over 9 months old, and LG has fixed this problem a LONG time ago because it only affects the devices that are manufactured in 2015, and they don't make those devices anymore. The boot loop issue will NOT affect any LG G4 devices made in 2016.


----------



## qaz.xc (Nov 13, 2016)

yasiro500 said:


> You clearly didn't bother to see the date, which is January 26, 2016. The article is over 9 months old, and LG has fixed this problem a LONG time ago because it only affects the devices that are manufactured in 2015, and they don't make those devices anymore. The boot loop issue will NOT affect any LG G4 devices made in 2016.

Click to collapse



Well, i was spoiled by the first search result which was from Aug 16, 2016... anyway, i see most of them are older than february now... sorry for not noticing before.

Is there any alternative though with removable battery for comparison? G4 is still almost 350€ in my country..


----------



## yasiro500 (Nov 14, 2016)

qaz.xc said:


> Well, i was spoiled by the first search result which was from Aug 16, 2016... anyway, i see most of them are older than february now... sorry for not noticing before.
> 
> Is there any alternative though with removable battery for comparison? G4 is still almost 350â?¬ in my country..

Click to collapse



They all have removable batteries...


----------



## 1UwaisKhan (Nov 14, 2016)

*Best Phone for modding*

I want to get a new phone, but I'm unsure of what to get. What is the phone with the best support (In terms of ROMS, mods etc)?

I had a Galaxy S4 that I rooted and enjoyed doing all that. I have a LG G4 now (H815P South African specific- bootloader cannot be unlocked). I was actually thinking of getting an iPhone 6 128 GB (Because of the ease of tweaks and the storage space compared to android phones). However, I'm reluctant to move to iOS. 

Any suggestions would be great, but based on those guidelines would be better.

---------- Post added at 09:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 AM ----------




qaz.xc said:


> Does anyone recommend a phone with card slot and removable battery under 300€? I thought about G4, but i don't really like that much LG and they seem to have specific problems... anyone? I'm going nuts with my current phone.

Click to collapse



The G4 is amazing! The only reason I want to move on is because I want ease of tweaks and an unlockable bootloader (SA variant cannot be unlocked, Euro one can)


----------



## SnakeFist (Nov 15, 2016)

Since google is not supporting the nexus 7 anymore and it seems like alot of the devs here are going away from it. I was wondering what replaced the nexus 7 2013? What is a good tablet with the same or faster specs as the Nexus 7 2013 and price range? It also has to have alot of support on here XDA with rooting, recovery, roms and mods also an easy to unlock bootloader and a micro sd card slot. I was thinking on getting the nvidia shield tablet but it's really old been out since 2014 but it might also be coming to an end plus it don't have alot of roms and mods for it. So any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## drckml (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey guys, do you know any cheap small(3.5"-4.5") android smartphone that is otg capable and rootable? and bonus if its cyanogenmod compatible.

Don't care about the specs because I am mainly using it as an audiophile portable mp3 player.


----------



## thephoenix0707 (Nov 15, 2016)

drckml said:


> Hey guys, do you know any cheap small(3.5"-4.5") android smartphone that is otg capable and rootable? and bonus if its cyanogenmod compatible.
> 
> Don't care about the specs because I am mainly using it as an audiophile portable mp3 player.

Click to collapse



Since you didn't mention your budget, assuming it to be under 200 USD, you can go for Samsung Galaxy Core Prime or new Moto E 2nd gen. They are between 160-180 USD, and have 4.5 inch screen, with a slightly better display on Moto E 2nd gen. Both have received cyanogenmod, the former with a Lollipop version and the later with a Marshmallow version. With easy tutorials for rooting and flashing CM available on XDA you can play around with it.
Hope this helps.
Please make sure to specify your budget next time, as it makes easier to assist.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## drckml (Nov 15, 2016)

thephoenix0707 said:


> Since you didn't mention your budget, assuming it to be under 200 USD, you can go for Samsung Galaxy Core Prime or new Moto E 2nd gen. They are between 160-180 USD, and have 4.5 inch screen, with a slightly better display on Moto E 2nd gen. Both have received cyanogenmod, the former with a Lollipop version and the later with a Marshmallow version. With easy tutorials for rooting and flashing CM available on XDA you can play around with it.
> Hope this helps.
> Please make sure to specify your budget next time, as it makes easier to assist.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



welp, sorry about that :silly: well I would go cheapest I can find since specs are practically useless to me. The sound quality is coming from my portable dac/amp. So anything really from cheap chinese brand ones to known brand as long as it has otg. For the price I guess under $50

I am trying to make my own audiophile mp3 player similar to this https://www.amazon.com/X3-II-Resolution-Music-Player-Newest/dp/B01DT7BXZ6/

but with better functions and for cheaper price. I mean with an android device, you can load different kind of media player apps and tweaks plus its cheaper. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## seffmono (Nov 15, 2016)

*maybe you can check this*



drckml said:


> welp, sorry about that :silly: well I would go cheapest I can find since specs are practically useless to me. The sound quality is coming from my portable dac/amp. So anything really from cheap chinese brand ones to known brand as long as it has otg. For the price I guess under $50
> 
> Hi, maybe you can check this specs Homtom HT3 you can find it on Aliexpress.

Click to collapse


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 15, 2016)

OnePlus 3T doesn't sound pretty nice for the price. 100$ more for just a slightly better CPU(probably DayDream support) and a slightly better camera sensor? Come on OnePlus, let's hope you have something more. Maybe the price of the normal OP3 is dropping after this, that would be awesome


----------



## seffmono (Nov 15, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> OnePlus 3T doesn't sound pretty nice for the price. 100$ more for just a slightly better CPU(probably DayDream support) and a slightly better camera sensor? Come on OnePlus, let's hope you have something more. Maybe the price of the normal OP3 is dropping after this, that would be awesome

Click to collapse



yes you are right about the price of OP3 dropping.


----------



## BillyMumphry (Nov 15, 2016)

I wish I did this research two weeks ago prior to buying this Lemon of a phone I'm currently struggling to type on due to the large crack down the muddle of the screen.

DO NOT BUY ALCATEL IDOL 4!  Its  a bad phone. A very bad phone.

The thing is made entirely out of glass. Front and back! Its razor thin, ultra-smooth and frictionless. Imagine yourself frantically darting your hand into your pocket to grab your phone and answer  It because you finally clued in that its been your phone ringing these past 4 minutes only you were unaware due to the fact that not a single synthesized tone is familiar to you, only to have a  5.5"  sliver of slippery soap come squirting between your fingers and shattering the glass its actuality made entirely out of. 

The power button is all wrong and the volume buttons are doubly so.

But it has a BOOM Key.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 15, 2016)

seffmono said:


> yes you are right about the price of OP3 dropping.

Click to collapse



So I have to say, 40$ more for the OP3T is perfectly fine...if you want double the storage, pay another 40$ and you're ready to go...I like that and don't think it's overpriced


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi which is good phone from 200-400$?

Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## drckml (Nov 16, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> Hi which is good phone from 200-400$?
> 
> Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One Plus Three


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 16, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> Hi which is good phone from 200-400$?
> 
> Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Would say OnePlus 3 too, you can't do anything wrong with it and you'll have a lot of development


----------



## Sun90 (Nov 16, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> Hi which is good phone from 200-400$?
> 
> Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Go for OnePlus 3T ,will cost u around 430$ but worth buying though


----------



## grossermanitu (Nov 16, 2016)

drckml said:


> Hey guys, do you know any cheap small(3.5"-4.5") android smartphone that is otg capable and rootable? and bonus if its cyanogenmod compatible.
> 
> Don't care about the specs because I am mainly using it as an audiophile portable mp3 player.

Click to collapse



Moto x 1st version. I loved this phone 

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------




drckml said:


> One Plus Three

Click to collapse



You are wrong. It's not a good phone for 400 bucks it's the best 

Sent from my XT1562 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Nov 17, 2016)

Sun90 said:


> Go for OnePlus 3T ,will cost u around 430$ but worth buying though

Click to collapse



Thank u guys.
For financial reasons i need to increase my budget to 280$ (I don't work altough i m in legal age.)
Maybe you can reccomend me some chinese model?

Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## notauseranymore (Nov 18, 2016)

xXTheLuka1998Xx said:


> Thank u guys.
> For financial reasons i need to increase my budget to 280$ (I don't work altough i m in legal age.)
> Maybe you can reccomend me some chinese model?
> 
> Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk

Click to collapse




The Redmi Note 3 Pro, or wait a few weeks for the Redmi 4 Prime.


----------



## terragady (Nov 18, 2016)

Governa said:


> Moving from iOS to Android. Was aiming for the Nexus 6P but the reports of unrecoverable boot loops put me off.
> 
> This is my current shortlist (around €450):
> - Huawei P9 (single SIM version)
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem with OP3T is that there will be much less development compared to OP3... unfortunate.. and they say OP3T will replace OP3 so it will be no longer available, but we will see. I cannot think of any other nice phone in this price range, maybe Xiaomi (Note2?) but I hate MIUI


----------



## immadeofpixels27 (Nov 18, 2016)

I was going to buy a Pixel next, but then Qualcomm announced the SD835 and QuickCharge 4.0. Damn.


----------



## terragady (Nov 18, 2016)

immadeofpixels27 said:


> I was going to buy a Pixel next, but then Qualcomm announced the SD835 and QuickCharge 4.0. Damn.

Click to collapse



Do you think they will just sit and wait and do not release anything new until you are bored with your device? They will make something better always every some time.


----------



## immadeofpixels27 (Nov 18, 2016)

terragady said:


> Do you think they will just sit and wait and do not release anything new until you are bored with your device? They will make something better always every some time.

Click to collapse



I'm perfectly aware that new hardware will always come, but by the time I saved up enough for the Pixel (I don't like doing contracts / being in debt to anyone), the new devices with the 835 will be so close that I would be better off waiting.


----------



## urbanboymne (Nov 18, 2016)

Anyone has any experiance wich Huawei P9?

Послато са Lenovo Z90-7


----------



## terragady (Nov 18, 2016)

immadeofpixels27 said:


> I'm perfectly aware that new hardware will always come, but by the time I saved up enough for the Pixel (I don't like doing contracts / being in debt to anyone), the new devices with the 835 will be so close that I would be better off waiting.

Click to collapse



aaa nah, maybe early next year but not really early, and then once they will be out there will be next processor almost available  I was waiting more than one year to change my phone because there was always something just behind the corner and I ended up having my old HTC one m7 till month ago


----------



## force70 (Nov 18, 2016)

terragady said:


> aaa nah, maybe early next year but not really early, and then once they will be out there will be next processor almost available  I was waiting more than one year to change my phone because there was always something just behind the corner and I ended up having my old HTC one m7 till month ago

Click to collapse



This is why i usually end up buying multiple devices every year lol. You get one then 5 mos larer theres something better....then again 5mos after that.

Its hard to keep up lol!



Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kartoffelrudi (Nov 18, 2016)

Well that is how they earn money lol


----------



## Axu411 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nexus,but I don,t have enough money


----------



## terragady (Nov 21, 2016)

OK so now I am in trouble, wanted to get OP3 but was waiting until I get to country where they sell it (Poland) and they release now OP3T, so I said what the heck I will get this one (although might be hard to get some nice devs here) but now I am checking prices and for that I can get HTC10 for example (S7-not edge, G5). So OP3T is not really an killer with price. I think because for other phones price is dropping but not for OP....
Pixel phone is still out of range with price and availability.

What should I get now? OP3T is still a nice phone but not a bargain. I need nice camera but in all those is okeyish for me and nice battery life. I was thinking about Xiaomi but once there won't be any warranty and problem with LTE bands (band20). Note2 is announced to have band20 but it is unavailable now and prices are quite high. Also I do not like how xiaomi handle software, they play with numbers and showing off but they dont fix bugs etc. MIUI is also not by fav rom but I can live with it (poor xiaomi delelopment). I need rom which works flawlessly without lags etc because this annoy me 

Any suggestions which nice phone I can get now?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 21, 2016)

If it was me I'd probably get the HTC 10, but that's just because I've had a lot of HTC phones I loved. The original desire, HTC one s, m8, m9 (gave it to my girlfriend). My latest phone is a used s6 gold, but if I had my choice of new I'd probably get an HTC 10.


----------



## terragady (Nov 21, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> If it was me I'd probably get the HTC 10, but that's just because I've had a lot of HTC phones I loved. The original desire, HTC one s, m8, m9 (gave it to my girlfriend). My latest phone is a used s6 gold, but if I had my choice of new I'd probably get an HTC 10.

Click to collapse



Yeah I kind of had HTCs as well, Desire, Desire S and now I am having HTC m7 and had G2 for a while and Nexus 5. I really liked the OP3 system, xda support ect. 
HTC 10 does not convince me with form factor but it is a nice phone in general. Is there anything worth considering else than OP3T, S7, HTC10?


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 21, 2016)

I also had a nexus 5 and a g2. Neither one held up very well, gave me the confidence that the HTC phones or moto x 2014 (I still own) did. 

I've been pretty happy with my s6 and the s7 wouldn't be a bad option with the SD card. The m9 is older but I can tell you the camera is a huge step up from the Moto x camera if you wanted to get something older and then upgrade in a year or 2.


----------



## terragady (Nov 21, 2016)

yay, ok so my top one is now HTC10  For me S7 looks and feels little bit cheapish and plastic and is fingeprint magnet, I also dont like home button (and also that you have to press it to unlock)

The only think keeping me back was/is Sense. I was little bit bored of this skin. I am not using blinkfeed etc. But yeah you can always flash other rom/cm and launcher. (there is also no official support for new CMs?)


----------



## francesco_mnz (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm currently on a Xperia z3 that is starting to have some issues; so, I can return it anytime in the next months to have back the 200€ I paid for it. I may add 50-100€ to buy a new device, but is there something worth as a replacement at that price? Maybe Xiaomi Mi5 (even though I'd prefer a bigger device)? I'm loving my z3, but sooner or later I will have to return it


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 23, 2016)

francesco_mnz said:


> Hi guys, I'm currently on a Xperia z3 that is starting to have some issues; so, I can return it anytime in the next months to have back the 200€ I paid for it. I may add 50-100€ to buy a new device, but is there something worth as a replacement at that price? Maybe Xiaomi Mi5 (even though I'd prefer a bigger device)? I'm loving my z3, but sooner or later I will have to return it

Click to collapse



I would go for the Xiaomi M5s Plus.  there is a 128Gb model.  depends on ur needs.

---------- Post added at 01:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:17 AM ----------




terragady said:


> OK so now I am in trouble, wanted to get OP3 but was waiting until I get to country where they sell it (Poland) and they release now OP3T, so I said what the heck I will get this one (although might be hard to get some nice devs here) but now I am checking prices and for that I can get HTC10 for example (S7-not edge, G5). So OP3T is not really an killer with price. I think because for other phones price is dropping but not for OP....
> Pixel phone is still out of range with price and availability.
> 
> What should I get now? OP3T is still a nice phone but not a bargain. I need nice camera but in all those is okeyish for me and nice battery life. I was thinking about Xiaomi but once there won't be any warranty and problem with LTE bands (band20). Note2 is announced to have band20 but it is unavailable now and prices are quite high. Also I do not like how xiaomi handle software, they play with numbers and showing off but they dont fix bugs etc. MIUI is also not by fav rom but I can live with it (poor xiaomi delelopment). I need rom which works flawlessly without lags etc because this annoy me
> ...

Click to collapse



OP3T should be cheaper than the HTC10 no?  unless HTC is dropping prices because sales low.  I would go for the OP3T.  its a newer phone. but if u want more developent maybe HTC10,  at the moment? HTC10 been out a while.


----------



## terragady (Nov 23, 2016)

simonbigwave said:


> OP3T should be cheaper than the HTC10 no?  unless HTC is dropping prices because sales low.  I would go for the OP3T.  its a newer phone. but if u want more developent maybe HTC10,  at the moment? HTC10 been out a while.

Click to collapse



Well I am comparing prices from Poland as I will buy my phone there (it is cheaper  ). So I take price of OP3T which will be 439$ and HTC10 is available through the operators and people are selling new ones with warranty in a similar price as OP3T, so yes the price is the same. MIght be because OP is not dropping ever and T is even more expensive, and HTC is dropping prices with time.

OP3T has nicer and snappier UI, better battery
HTC10 has better camera, look, smaller, proper support and service warranty (i have used htc warranty already), has sdcard support.


----------



## SnakeFist (Nov 24, 2016)

What tablet is like the nexus 7 2013 spec wise. I'm looking to replace it with something newer. It has to be supported here with custom roms. With easy to unlock bootloader.


----------



## cameleon222 (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help purchasing a rugged phone*

Greetings everyone,
P.S: Admin Sorry if i'm posting in some wrong category, i didn't know where else to input my inquiry.

I'm looking for an android rugged smartphone with at least a minimum required features.
I'm a big fan of Nexus phones, 3, 4, 5, now as i was thinking of getting a 5x or 6p.
I came across what they call rugged phones, as i'm kinda rough with my equipments, and drop them occasionaly "accidently".
I noticed the cat60 and the chineese conquest s8 pro wish seemed pretty well built and have some good features, but did not find any links on google for the original firmwares or rooting.
Now my priorities are as follow:
1- Rootable
2- Be able to flash it with it's original firmware (Must be available for download)
3- Android OS not beyond 6.1 ( as i loose the ability to format the SD card as an internal memory)
4- a minimum of 2GB ram, 3GB would be better.
5- SD card slot with a minimum support of 32GB, would like a 64 or 128 GB support if possible.
6- OTG support (thinking here of additional usb flash drives for gps map support) for traveling.
7- 5 inch screen more or less
8- Waterproof, dustproof etc....
9- Internal memory of 16 or 32GB (preference 32GB)
10- The more milliamps the battery have of course the best ( not a big issue as i always have a portable solar charger on hand and a power bank)
11- QUALITY QUALITY QUALITY !!!! No price limit as long as it's worth every penny !

Any thoughts, ideas anyone could come up with will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RYAN SHAY (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi guys i have note 3 exynos at the time . 
But i don't know if i should chanfe it or not?
And the phone which i think is suitable is LG V20


----------



## SteCole77 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi All, looking to buy 2 new phones in the UK.
Mrs and I have had Xperia T's for ages.. until mine died and I've got a borrowed old Galaxy S4.

I was thinking for the Mrs, getting an Xperia XA as she's not keen on having to learn a new phone lol.
I've seen some bad reviews about the XA battery life and that there are better phones for similar money. Are these valid points still or is the XA ok for social media type stuff, pics of the kids etc?

For me I was looking at a Nexus 5x.. always fancied a nexus device and also enjoyed tinkering with the software on my old Xperia T.
Any suggestions on what to get if not the 5x... not a fan of this S4, I guess Samsung ui is not for me!

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## xXTheLuka1998Xx (Nov 25, 2016)

Which one would you pick?[emoji57] 

Poslano sa mog X5 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## maniacmania (Nov 27, 2016)

waiting on a good sale for the galaxy s7 or pixel.


----------



## kamranhaghighi (Nov 27, 2016)

RYAN SHAY said:


> Hi guys i have note 3 exynos at the time .
> But i don't know if i should change(typo ) it or not?
> And the phone which i think is suitable is LG V20

Click to collapse



Life advice: If it doesn't bother you don't think about it


----------



## terragady (Nov 27, 2016)

maniacmania said:


> waiting on a good sale for the galaxy s7 or pixel.

Click to collapse



S7 price dropped a lot, I can buy new one with warranty for the same price as OP3T for example (maybe not exact but similar).
Pixel will keep price for sure pretty long, and it is not really available everywhere.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Nov 27, 2016)

Since I live in Europe, the Galaxy S7 version is the SnapDragon one, isn't it?
I'm just wondering if there comes some development in any days, looks like bootloader is locked.
That's just what I heard, please let me know if you know more! Thanks!


----------



## strongst (Nov 27, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Since I live in Europe, the Galaxy S7 version is the SnapDragon one, isn't it?
> I'm just wondering if there comes some development in any days, looks like bootloader is locked.
> That's just what I heard, please let me know if you know more! Thanks!

Click to collapse



That's the general problem of Samsung. In former days bootloader unlock was easy, then they "invented" this ugly e-fuse and it took longer to get beyond that safety mechanism. That's why more developers going to develop for devices where these problems won't be present. I like Samsung in former days, but not even more. There are better phones out there for lower prices and more potential on development


----------



## DenisEhm (Nov 27, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Since I live in Europe, the Galaxy S7 version is the SnapDragon one, isn't it?
> I'm just wondering if there comes some development in any days, looks like bootloader is locked.
> That's just what I heard, please let me know if you know more! Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure only the US version has Snapdragon and a locked bootloader. We (Canada) have the Exynos and I rooted without issues -  as long as you don't care about the Knox tripping, which here can't legally void the warranty. I'm almosy certain the European version is SM-G930F, which should have an OEM bootloader option like ours. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## billubakra (Nov 30, 2016)

Hello Friends,
I have been saving money for a mobile since the past 2 years. My N73ME is almost broken now, display gone. Anyways I am looking for a phone that can endure falls on the ground and stuff for the next few years. S7 is good but I think its price will fall in Feb when S8 will be launched. Please suggest good models by Samsung and Motorola(skeptical about Moto, maybe because of Lenovo). What I am looking for is a good processor for gaming and stuff and it should get atleast next 1 or 2 more Android OTA updates. Max budget-40k(India)
Thanks


----------



## terragady (Nov 30, 2016)

well and then S8 price will fall after few months, still you will not buy it because in Autumn it will drop too, oh wait yes, and then S9 will be behind the corner so you still won't buy it because the price will drop further  In this thinking you will never get a phone.


BTW none of those are drop proof. Espeically S7 when you have glass on both sides


----------



## zelendel (Nov 30, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have been saving money for a mobile since the past 2 years. My N73ME is almost broken now, display gone. Anyways I am looking for a phone that can endure falls on the ground and stuff for the next few years. S7 is good but I think its price will fall in Feb when S8 will be launched. Please suggest good models by Samsung and Motorola(skeptical about Moto, maybe because of Lenovo). What I am looking for is a good processor for gaming and stuff and it should get atleast next 1 or 2 more Android OTA updates. Max budget-40k(India)
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Get the Galaxy active series of devices.  They will take being thrown and just about anything else.  You give up the glass but it will take a beating.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 1, 2016)

terragady said:


> well and then S8 price will fall after few months, still you will not buy it because in Autumn it will drop too, oh wait yes, and then S9 will be behind the corner so you still won't buy it because the price will drop further  In this thinking you will never get a phone.
> 
> 
> BTW none of those are drop proof. Espeically S7 when you have glass on both sides

Click to collapse





zelendel said:


> Get the Galaxy active series of devices.  They will take being thrown and just about anything else.  You give up the glass but it will take a beating.

Click to collapse




Unfortunately in my area no active series of Samsung is available. What Samsung's support has told me is that the active series was shipped only in selected series in India. They also told me that one can buy an Otterbox and any phone will become drop proof. Is that Otterbox like device the only difference between a normal S7 and an Active S7?
I will go for S7. Please clear few doubts of mine-
1. Is S7 better than S7 edge? Better as in performance, battery etc. wise. Since I am a noob I cannot understand the specs.
2. I planning to buy the Samsung VR's too along with the phone. Are they really worth the price?
3. S7 will get the Android N update. Is there any chance that it will be the last update for this phone?
4. Can we root S7 using Kingo Root?
Thanks


----------



## jr866gooner (Dec 1, 2016)

S7 edge will be better specs. I believe has better internals and larger device in general including screen. Both water resistant.

Down to personal preference if the edge is worth it. I've friends that got the edge and then wondered if it were actually worth it!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Dec 1, 2016)

jr866gooner said:


> S7 edge will be better specs. I believe has better internals and larger device in general including screen. Both water resistant.
> 
> Down to personal preference if the edge is worth it. I've friends that got the edge and then wondered if it were actually worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for replying dear. Isn't S7 waterproof too? What about the rest of the questions? And what is the difference between the two? All that I can see is a bigger screen and battery in S6
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7821&idPhone2=7945&idPhone3=8004


----------



## jr866gooner (Dec 1, 2016)

billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying dear. Isn't S7 waterproof too? What about the rest of the questions? And what is the difference between the two? All that I can see is a bigger screen and battery in S6
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7821&idPhone2=7945&idPhone3=8004

Click to collapse



Ah sorry ok i know nothing of VR I'm afraid. I've yet to really get into that side of tech.

S7 is waterproof too!

Rooting should be possible but you will trip knox and void warranty. Not to mention you won't be able to use samsung pay or even banking apps I believe. 

Really android updates I think will be fine. Android N is a definate go. If you think the S6 released with lollipop went onto marshmallow and will soon get Nougat so I would say these devices normally get three iterations of Android. Two at the very least.


billubakra said:


> Thanks for replying dear. Isn't S7 waterproof too? What about the rest of the questions? And what is the difference between the two? All that I can see is a bigger screen and battery in S6
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7821&idPhone2=7945&idPhone3=8004

Click to collapse




Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Angrybirdfts (Dec 1, 2016)

*Galaxy s7*

I got an s6 edge with no memory stick port


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Dec 1, 2016)

Guys I need your honest opinion regarding one matter. I owned a Sony Z1C before which was replaced with a Z3C. Is it worth upgrading to a Z5C or XC or XZ? XC and XZ got mixed reviews along with no dev. And Z5C has got one more year of support, but it has development. Is there any other phone you'd recommend


----------



## morozshaun (Dec 2, 2016)

doriandiaconu said:


> Guys I need your honest opinion regarding one matter. I owned a Sony Z1C before which was replaced with a Z3C. Is it worth upgrading to a Z5C or XC or XZ? XC and XZ got mixed reviews along with no dev. And Z5C has got one more year of support, but it has development. Is there any other phone you'd recommend

Click to collapse



Well, it looks like you're used to Sony, so I'd recommend the XZ. It's a very nice upgrade, and it's an excellent Z3C replacement


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Dec 2, 2016)

morozshaun said:


> Well, it looks like you're used to Sony, so I'd recommend the XZ. It's a very nice upgrade, and it's an excellent Z3C replacement

Click to collapse



I'd use whatever can give me a good experince. Sadly my Z3C is out of support. And XC/XZ has hardly any dev going on...but most of the actual phones are over 5" or hardly unlockable


----------



## billubakra (Dec 2, 2016)

jr866gooner said:


> Ah sorry ok i know nothing of VR I'm afraid. I've yet to really get into that side of tech.
> 
> S7 is waterproof too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot dear. You have answered most of my questions. Is there any good hands on discussion or a review about Samsung Gear VR here on xda?

And is there no radio in S7 and S7 Edge?
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7821&idPhone2=7945&idPhone3=8004


----------



## bravur (Dec 2, 2016)

I'd like to have a dual SIM phone that can answer a call even on the other SIM than I am talking on. I know that that is a dual active phone, but I can not find any phone that is dual active, and actually I like to have a smaller one max 5" in size. Even a software solution or any other would be satisfactory.  Thank you for any idea.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 3, 2016)

jr866gooner said:


> Ah sorry ok i know nothing of VR I'm afraid. I've yet to really get into that side of tech.
> 
> S7 is waterproof too!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



since when after rooting your phone you wont be able to use banking apps?  my previous 2 phones were  rooted  had no problems.   is this a new issue?


----------



## terragady (Dec 3, 2016)

I can confirm, bank apps at least which i was using are blocked if you are rooted, safety reasons, probably you can work it around somehow, but do you really want to risk?


----------



## 350Rocket (Dec 3, 2016)

I use my banking app all the time on my rooted s6, never had a problem. Maybe that will change someday.


----------



## yossi2000 (Dec 3, 2016)

Galaxy S7

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## terragady (Dec 3, 2016)

350Rocket said:


> I use my banking app all the time on my rooted s6, never had a problem. Maybe that will change someday.

Click to collapse



it depends on a country and a bank, Norway, Poland, Germany is blocked on rooted devices, at least apps and banks which I was using there


----------



## ewingr (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm probably being too particular. I'm struggling with deciding on a phone to buy. Some thoughts:

Base Info: I'm in U.S., AT&T user. I'm OK with 1080 screen (good enough, allows for less battery hit), prefer Amoled.

*Must Have*
- Must work on AT&T (but likely purchase TMobile for rootability)
- 6GB memory (I know all the arguments about it  is 'not needed'. But I have set this as a must.
- Decent camera, including low light'
- Good, functional GPS
- Minimum of 5.5" screen
- Minimum performance per 820 

*Strongly desired but not Must Have*
- 821 or faster
- SD card capability (This is close to a requirement, but realize I may have to compromise
- Larger battery/better battery results
- Dual front facing speakers
- Rootable

Interesting note: I am not necessarily interested in a custom ROM, although I have had some I like (Including the one I am on now on my Note 4), I have found over the years that ALL custom ROMS (at least that I have used - all being on Samsung phones) have problems (moreso than stock ROMS).

Every thing I look at seems to have a strong negative. Among those I've considered:

*One Plus 3  and 3T*

The main drawback on this one is I have seen quite a lot of folks on the Oneplus forum having GPS issues. I even put up a poll to see the percentage of folks with problems, vs not, etc. Only got 8 responses. Fifty percent of the 8 was less than ideal GPS satisfaction. Given the low response, that also makes me suspect of the community involvment.
Camera reviews commonly are that it is quite lacking

*Asus Zenfone 3 Deluxe Special Edition*

Camera - Problematic
Seems pretty locked down
Community support lacking
Still not available
Pricey at 799

*Huwaei Mate 9 *

Only the 'Porsche' version has 6GB memory
Priced around $1500 - Uh, let's move on

*Mi 5S Plus*
This phone looks quite interesting. On the Mi5S forum someone asked why no 5SPlus forum, and the reply was they have stopped making them. But I do seem them available, and at pretty good prices now. I am tempted. A few thoughts on this one:


From what I can tell, they don't have some of the needed/preferred bands for AT&T. This pretty much disqualifies it. 

*Mi Note 2*
Another very interesting one. Some good, some not so good.

It DOES have the required bands for AT&T, according to the specs page
4070 Battery. Sounds good to me
Unfortunately, only the IMX 318 camera sensor
I don't really like the Samsungesqe curved screen
Too early to decide.  But strongly interested.
I am leary about purchasing a phone from over seas, which I'm not familiar with the brand, and no 'evaluation' period. This one thing makes me lean away. If not for this, I'd be most interested in this phone.

*ZTE AXon 7 Enhanced*
I'm probably most interested in this unit at the moment. Some thoughts:


Reviews regarding sound are very good. Front facing dual speakers
Does have SD card slot
I do see not too great input on the camera


There are others I had started to consider but on initial inspection they had 4 GB memory. I'm only chasing 6 GB phones.

So, as to be expected I guess, there is no "Perfect Phone". Maybe the S8 next year will be close, but I'm tired of the $800+ prices. I may find myself waiting until next year to see what pops up in the first half. But I am getting really interested in moving up from the Note 4.


----------



## fhLan (Dec 4, 2016)

Is there any phone that on par with s5 that have better development (since i can only get exynos variant) with the same or lower price?


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 4, 2016)

ewingr said:


> I'm probably being too particular. I'm struggling with deciding on a phone to buy. Some thoughts:
> 
> Base Info: I'm in U.S., AT&T user. I'm OK with 1080 screen (good enough, allows for less battery hit), prefer Amoled.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



the xiaomi 5s plus is my favorite but u r right it doesnt work on all bands. can check here if it works  http://willmyphonework.net/


----------



## ewingr (Dec 4, 2016)

Yup...right after I finished the post I did that, does not support AT&T LTE.


----------



## DroidByNine (Dec 5, 2016)

Think they stopped making 5x and 6P, moto G4 and G4 plus has what your looking for but not "rugged"

---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------




cameleon222 said:


> Greetings everyone,
> P.S: Admin Sorry if i'm posting in some wrong category, i didn't know where else to input my inquiry.
> 
> I'm looking for an android rugged smartphone with at least a minimum required features.
> ...

Click to collapse



Motorola has firmware files, able to unlock bootload, G4 and G4 plus everything your looking for SD slot, OTG, RAM and storage space. except "rugged"


----------



## ewingr (Dec 5, 2016)

DroidByNine said:


> Think they stopped making 5x and 6P, moto G4 and G4 plus has what your looking for but not "rugged"
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.

It misses my must have on memory: 4GB vs 6GB. I suppose I should add to the 'Must Have' ...minimum of 820 performance. I had put 821 on desired. 

I have to say though, it looks tempting. Definitely a reasonable price.


----------



## Spin Dr Wolf (Dec 5, 2016)

Hello all,

I am coming up to my upgrade soon, and i'm not sure there is really much to bother with.  I'm currently using an S5 with EE in the UK.

I only have one must, which is a removable replaceable battery.
I would prefer IP67 rating, and an SD expansion slot aswell.

After those i'm not too fussy, but it if it's not a significant jump up from the S5 i can't see the point in upgrading _?_ 
My phone is a tad slow these days but i put that down to the software.

Would i be better off just rooting it and putting Cyanogen on it _?_  Is that still nice and clean/minimalist as it was when i used it last on my HTC Desire _!?!_


----------



## ewingr (Dec 5, 2016)

Spin Dr Wolf said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am coming up to my upgrade soon, and i'm not sure there is really much to bother with.  I'm currently using an S5 with EE in the UK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just some thoughts: I don't have any experience with the S5, so can't comment from a point of experience.

One comment I'm sure you are aware of: removable battery severely shortens the list of possibilities. I would put that on my list, but have given up on that.

As for putting on a ROM: Even though, as I noted in my post, I don't like to put ROMS on (I have found them ALWAYS to ultimately have problems of one type or another), I did that on my Note 4. I'm on my 4th ROM in a year or so, and this one is pretty good. Is it worth it? For me it has improved my performance significantly...allowing me the time to wait for something better. My itch for the new performance out there is pretty strong now. I was starting to have a lot of performance issues with mine, so last week I completely wiped and reloaded it, and it is performing better now.

I don't think upgrading just because we come up to the time we can is necessary. That is the reason I have 6GB memory on my must have list: I am hoping that will give me some future proofing and allow the next expenditure to last a lot longer.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 5, 2016)

ZTE Axon 7 or OnePlus 3T?

The Axon 7 would be easier for me to buy, I could just drive to the next local market and get it and if something happens, I can just send it back.
OP3T would be a bit more work cause I would have to create a PayPal Account(which I don't really want) and order it from their site and if something happens, I have to send it back to them, I think that will take longer.


----------



## ewingr (Dec 6, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> ZTE Axon 7 or OnePlus 3T?
> 
> The Axon 7 would be easier for me to buy, I could just drive to the next local market and get it and if something happens, I can just send it back.
> OP3T would be a bit more work cause I would have to create a PayPal Account(which I don't really want) and order it from their site and if something happens, I have to send it back to them, I think that will take longer.

Click to collapse



For me it depends on what my wants/must haves are. I am finding issues with both: On the Oneplus 3T, it has a better processor, albeit about 15% increase, but no SD Card. I don't like that it has a proprietary charger, but that wouldn't necessarily be a show stopper. But what is a show stopper is I see complaints about the GPS. Good functional GPS is a must for me.

On the Axon 7, I was leaning pretty hard that direction. Camera reviews seem to be quite a bit worse than Oneplus. That's an issue for me. And, One small issue: they eliminated the option for Do Not Disturb...which negates that functionality from a Smart Watch.

Oneplus has a 15 day return policy, Axon has a 30 day policy. (At lease in the US that's the case)


----------



## kenth_kristoffer (Dec 6, 2016)

Mi5 or Leeco Le Max 2?


----------



## bruudi (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello! 
I currently have an HTC m7, but is getting pretty old, the batteryis almost dead and I want to replace it with a new smarthphone. I really like Huawei P9 Lite and Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 but I can't really decide between them. What do you guys think I should buy? Is there a major difference between them that I should be aware of?


----------



## terragady (Dec 6, 2016)

Xiaomi does not have band20 and this disqualifies it for me. In Europe we use a lot of 800Mhz band especially in rural areas. If you are fine with that get it.
P9 Lite is not really a top shelf like m7 was so you are going lower, but still probably a good phone.


----------



## bruudi (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for the answer. P9 lite ineed is not a flagship, but comparing it to m7 from todays standards I guess is better.


----------



## SnakeFist (Dec 7, 2016)

What tablet is like the nexus 7 2013 spec wise. I'm looking to replace it with something newer. It has to be supported here with custom roms. With easy to unlock bootloader.


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 8, 2016)

i  also coming for an uprade soon as my phone contract expires. 
For me its either the Xiaomi 5s Plus 128Gb or the One Plus 3T 128Gb. Any suggestions on pros & cons between Xiaomi 5s Plus vs One Plus 3T?


----------



## Surya Kumar (Dec 8, 2016)

xiomi red mi 3s prime


----------



## dapgo (Dec 8, 2016)

I will propose u something different. Why not a Jolla with sailfish OS? A BlackBerry android phone with a physical keyb?...

Sent from my Classic using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Dec 8, 2016)

SnakeFist said:


> What tablet is like the nexus 7 2013 spec wise. I'm looking to replace it with something newer. It has to be supported here with custom roms. With easy to unlock bootloader.

Click to collapse



nexus 9, actually way better than the nexus 7 of course


----------



## AashiQue (Dec 8, 2016)

xiomi is better for its snapdragon 650

 Sent from my CP8298_I00 using Coolpad Forums


----------



## puddi (Dec 8, 2016)

nexus 5x or galaxy note 4 ?
same price
which one should i pick tomorrow


----------



## force70 (Dec 8, 2016)

puddi said:


> nexus 5x or galaxy note 4 ?
> same price
> which one should i pick tomorrow

Click to collapse



note 4....still have mine!

bigger screen
sd card
S pen
removable battery.

that said both are kinda outdated now, why not buy something more current?

Sent from my SM-N930W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puddi (Dec 8, 2016)

force70 said:


> that said both are kinda outdated now, why not buy something more current?

Click to collapse



they are really cheap
on sale in store near me
i'm on a budget

previously i had note 3 
i'm disappointed in samsung os updates
thats why im considering a nexus
but i like the power and displey of a note


----------



## force70 (Dec 8, 2016)

puddi said:


> they are really cheap
> on sale in store near me
> i'm on a budget
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




now that youve had a note its hard to not have one..other than fast updates you likely wont be happy with that nexus....


----------



## puddi (Dec 9, 2016)

force70 said:


> now that youve had a note its hard to not have one..other than fast updates you likely wont be happy with that nexus....

Click to collapse



would you recommend exynos n910c or snapdragon n910f ?


----------



## force70 (Dec 9, 2016)

puddi said:


> would you recommend exynos n910c or snapdragon n910f ?

Click to collapse



my note 4 is snapgradon but my note 5 and note 7 were  exynos and one note 7 was snapdragon..i.prefer exynos but snapdragon has more development.


----------



## staska_lt (Dec 10, 2016)

http://*******/1ga86r


----------



## texaslittleangel (Dec 11, 2016)

*Next best*

I was looking forward to buying the samsung note 7 this December as a gift from me to me. What's the next best thing? I travel quite a bit so having a  good camera is important. Internal storage as well as the ability to add the extra storage is a must as I use the phone a lot for work.

Previous phones have included nexus 4&5, LG, Z3 & Samsung 6.

Recommendations?


----------



## polartux (Dec 11, 2016)

Don't you guys think that snapdragon is slightly heavy platform? I don't know, but yesterday I was in the local phone market and touched all the phones running snapdragon including Nexus, these were very hot!
I touched some Huawei and Honor running Kirin, they were running either with hundreds of concurrent threads because it's a demo models, but these were cool, unlike the ones using Snapdragon.

I want my next device to run Kirin CPU, but the problem is I like cyanogenmod and it's difficult to find ports for these.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 11, 2016)

polartux said:


> Don't you guys think that snapdragon is slightly heavy platform? I don't know, but yesterday I was in the local phone market and touched all the phones running snapdragon including Nexus, these were very hot!
> I touched some Huawei and Honor running Kirin, they were running either with hundreds of concurrent threads because it's a demo models, but these were cool, unlike the ones using Snapdragon.
> 
> I want my next device to run Kirin CPU, but the problem is I like cyanogenmod and it's difficult to find ports for these.

Click to collapse



No, no, the devices are just hot, because they are really hot and great(like a nice babe) :laugh:


----------



## SkyFlasher (Dec 13, 2016)

Just buy the Moto Z Play is the best budget phone in the market right now


----------



## Domin_PL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey,
Can you guys tell me how does look warranty conditions when rooted?
What phones are left with conditions like Nexus and pixel series? Not sure, may I get refund for my Nexus in the begin on the new year and probably I'll be looking for a new one.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Shawn-Robinson (Dec 13, 2016)

*Moto G 3rd Generation 2015*

Ever since I bought this phone earlier this year it has been a really great phone. Its fast processor makes switching between apps a breeze. I also love the HD camera that comes on the phone, and I bought it as unlocked so it doesn't have those annoying bloatware apps on it.


----------



## billubakra (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have zeroed down two handsets for a budget of 14k. Since there is no discount for Moto G4 Plus, I don't think that I will be going for it.

http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7869&idPhone2=8103&idPhone3=8050

Sammy Pros-
Super Amoled
Great UI
Customizable

Cons-
No Nougat update I suppose
Low processor as compared to Moto
No version of Corning Gorilla Glass mentioned anywhere
Production is stopped by Sammy AFAIK
Less Memory as compared to Moto

Price-11900/-

Moto Pros-
Octa processor
Full HD
Higher PPI

Cons-
IPS Display
No front flash LED
No OTG

Price- 10499(16gb), 11999(32gb)

I want to give Moto a try but the biggest things stopping me are IPS display and no OTG option. Moreover I have never used any Android device without a Samsung Touchwiz, which I personally think is cool, no offence to anyone. Any help?

Thanks


----------



## james202 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm searching for a tablet to use for university. My budget is 300 euros more or less and I'm searching for a tablet with nice battery, options for multi-tasking (like on half screen google chrome and on the other part evernote) which don't lag at all... what do you suggest?


----------



## hypetaxx (Dec 16, 2016)

Hi All i was going to replace My now dead Moto x pure/style with a ln lg g5 because I did find the screen on the Moto a bit on the big size. But it seems that lg has stopped production of h850 and now and now only produces h840 g5se, with the lesser SD 652 instead of 820. Now I am totally lost on what to get which is why I am reaching out to you guys. 

I am looking for a nice b looking phone with around 5 Inch screen with qhd res. Min 16 GB storage and 4 GB ram a good camera and a battery that will get me through the day at around 4-5 hr sot.

Price around the g5 which is 490 USD in Denmark at the moment

Please give your best advice ?



Sendt fra min m8 med Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Dec 16, 2016)

hypetaxx said:


> Hi All i was going to replace My now dead Moto x pure/style with a ln lg g5 because I did find the screen on the Moto a bit on the big size. But it seems that lg has stopped production of h850 and now and now only produces h840 g5se, with the lesser SD 652 instead of 820. Now I am totally lost on what to get which is why I am reaching out to you guys.
> 
> I am looking for a nice b looking phone with around 5 Inch screen with qhd res. Min 16 GB storage and 4 GB ram a good camera and a battery that will get me through the day at around 4-5 hr sot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S7.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## munimjaffer (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey all! I'm a bit confused whther to go for LG G2 over Galaxy s4. I currently own a Galaxy s4 but battery timing is not satisfying. As LG G2's battery is non-removable, so, even if I get used LG G2, its battery can't be replaced with a fake battery. I'm thinking to getting LG G2. Is it a right decision?


----------



## Goku80 (Dec 16, 2016)

Guys what you think of the oneplus 3t. Does it have good headphone sound quality? Or does Sony have better sound.


----------



## force70 (Dec 17, 2016)

munimjaffer said:


> Hey all! I'm a bit confused whther to go for LG G2 over Galaxy s4. I currently own a Galaxy s4 but battery timing is not satisfying. As LG G2's battery is non-removable, so, even if I get used LG G2, its battery can't be replaced with a fake battery. I'm thinking to getting LG G2. Is it a right decision?

Click to collapse



Ive had both devices (still have my G2, use it as a gym MP3 player lol) and battery life is way better on the G2. That said with the S4 having a removable battery it sort of negates battery life issues...if it gets low just pop another  battery in and away you go.

But these are both really old devices though at this point, I wouldnt recommend either now way better options out there.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezak (Dec 17, 2016)

what do you think , which one is better?
Xiaomi Mi Mix
Samsung Galaxy C9 Pro


----------



## force70 (Dec 17, 2016)

ezak said:


> what do you think , which one is better?
> Xiaomi Mi Mix
> Samsung Galaxy C9 Pro

Click to collapse



Tough one here lol.

I love both honestly  but the weak link on the Mix is the crappy camera. 

If you dont care about the camera Id go with the Mix for sure...if you do Id get the C9 pro.

Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ezak (Dec 17, 2016)

force70 said:


> Tough one here lol.
> 
> I love both honestly  but the weak link on the Mix is the crappy camera.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that exactly what I was thought , I don't care about camera ld, 
so Mix is better for me . thanks for ur reply


----------



## force70 (Dec 17, 2016)

ezak said:


> that exactly what I was thought , I don't care about camera ld,
> so Mix is better for me . thanks for ur reply

Click to collapse




Its a truly amazing piece of engineering and For me if it wasnt for the camera I would have bought it on day 1.


----------



## staska_lt (Dec 17, 2016)

Goku80 said:


> Guys what you think of the oneplus 3t. Does it have good headphone sound quality? Or does Sony have better sound.

Click to collapse



phone specs are insane


----------



## Goku80 (Dec 17, 2016)

staska_lt said:


> phone specs are insane

Click to collapse



Lol which one


----------



## staska_lt (Dec 17, 2016)

Goku80 said:


> Lol which one

Click to collapse



3t


----------



## trainsuit (Dec 17, 2016)

---


----------



## yahyayyash (Dec 18, 2016)

I use Computer more than Mobile so i don't need new phone.


----------



## 10thDmenxn (Dec 19, 2016)

i am looking forward to the s8 edge. hope they don't kill the phyiscal home button.


----------



## dragonchild66 (Dec 19, 2016)

10thDmenxn said:


> i am looking forward to the s8 edge. hope they don't kill the phyiscal home button.

Click to collapse



Yeah me too. A lot of the newer phones seem to be integrating the home buttons into the screen. Its a shame really as i miss the 'click' and instead its just a vibration pattern.

Samsungs always look decent though and are good phones so would probably still be worth a buy even if they did follow suit!


----------



## hypetaxx (Dec 19, 2016)

force70 said:


> Galaxy S7.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910W8 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That would be a good suggestion based on my specs... But I really dislike the Samsung touchwiz.. however if root is available  could just go for a good original android ROM...  Thanks


Sendt fra min m8 med Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Dec 19, 2016)

hypetaxx said:


> That would be a good suggestion based on my specs... But I really dislike the Samsung touchwiz.. however if root is available could just go for a good original android ROM... Thanks
> 
> 
> Sendt fra min m8 med Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depending on the model yes root is available and roms also. Just stay away from the snapdragon versions they have a locked bootloader and while it is possible to root them its messy.


----------



## BigBen60 (Dec 21, 2016)

I own the S7 edge since April
It's a great phone : fluent, powerfull, never overheating
But some way, I'm frustrated with it.... I can't install any ROM I want because of the Samsung exynos hardware, so no CyanogenMod.... So I have to keep the heavy Touchwiz 
My next phone will be powered by a Snapdragon 83x with a possibility to install any ROM I want (so unlockable bootloader), and it's design will be as borderless as the Xiaomi Mix. And I want the best Android experience as possible. So maybe the next OnePlus flagship, or why not the next Pixel phone depending on its design


----------



## Righteous01 (Dec 22, 2016)

Getting ready to pick up a new phone and not quite sure what to get. Budget is a slightly flexible 300 USD not opposed to picking up something used. 

Battery, Audio, Root and Development are priority. Camera/GPS/Fingerprint Sensor/NFC are not priority.

- Moto G4/G4Plus - The pluses extras not interested in except the ram so unsure here. 
- Moto X Pure - better than the g4 if plus not worth it maybe?
- Axon 7 mini - just heard about this one. New so not much development yet
- Galaxy S6 maybe?

Anything else I should look at in my price range new or used in good condition?

Thanks


----------



## DroidByNine (Dec 25, 2016)

*Moto G⁴ plus*



Righteous01 said:


> Getting ready to pick up a new phone and not quite sure what to get. Budget is a slightly flexible 300 USD not opposed to picking up something used.
> 
> Battery, Audio, Root and Development are priority. Camera/GPS/Fingerprint Sensor/NFC are not priority.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the moto G⁴ plus to play around with till I figured out a good unlocked phone, and it didn't turn out to be bad at first but no wireless charging was my biggest problem, lol very first drop cracked my screen(never broke a screen before and this thing shattered first drop), replaced screen and now can't find  vibrator replacement (I have no clue where it went I have every peice if broken glass saved till this new screen got here, my own fault) ordered some HTC motor that looked close I need to solder to board I think .. So even with my problems if you just need one to play on and don't need wireless charging not bad if you don't drop it.  Would have done Moto X Force if it were able to work on Verizon (turbo 2)


----------



## strongst (Dec 25, 2016)

Righteous01 said:


> Getting ready to pick up a new phone and not quite sure what to get. Budget is a slightly flexible 300 USD not opposed to picking up something used.
> 
> Battery, Audio, Root and Development are priority. Camera/GPS/Fingerprint Sensor/NFC are not priority.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Recommend G4 plus. Development is very good, solid and fast hardware, quick charging is better then slow wireless charging, excellent fingerprint scanner(better then zuk z1), nice camera quality event with custom roms


----------



## Sotiris02 (Dec 26, 2016)

-Deleted-


----------



## 1ondroid (Dec 26, 2016)

divcygnet said:


> It’s been a wild year in the smartphone world, we’ve seen everything from modular phones, to exploding phones, even an iPhone that can get wet. Smartphones have been integral parts of our lives for nearly a decade now, but there’s still a lot of interesting things happening with them. There is still so much going on with smartphones that it can be hard to find the right phone for your needs.
> 
> On the plus side, it’s harder than ever to buy a bad phone; virtually any phone you buy today will have fast performance, a great screen, reliable battery life, and a camera that can take incredible pictures. Faster processors, better cameras, improved graphics and whatnot, we are all used to technology getting more and more efficient each year. But, with the new iPhone 7 and its variants finally into the market, there exists ample of opportunities to take advantage of technology getting better and more powerful, especially in the area of application development.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Google pixel is overpriced and its actually manufactured by HTC AFAIK.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 26, 2016)

My budget: 300-400€ 
OnePlus 3T or Moto G4 Plus(4GB RAM, 64GB storage)? For OP3T I would have to save a bit more money and I can get the G4 Plus for 310€ in Moto Maker. I love how I can customize this phone and almost stock android but I'm afraid of the CPU. The 3T's SD821 is a beast, but is the CPU of the G4 Plus still enough for the next 3 years? Both devices have great development and good battery life, please tell me your opinions


----------



## strongst (Dec 26, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> My budget: 300-400€
> OnePlus 3T or Moto G4 Plus(4GB RAM, 64GB storage)? For OP3T I would have to save a bit more money and I can get the G4 Plus for 310€ in Moto Maker. I love how I can customize this phone and almost stock android but I'm afraid of the CPU. The 3T's SD821 is a beast, but is the CPU of the G4 Plus still enough for the next 3 years? Both devices have great development and good battery life, please tell me your opinions

Click to collapse



Read a page back: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179&p=70252519 the G4 cpu is very performant. Playing modern combat 5 works great. But what do you want to do? 3 years is too long and nobody can look into the future.


----------



## force70 (Dec 26, 2016)

divcygnet said:


> Like the iPhone 7, the Google Pixel comes in two sizes, has fast performance, a great screen, reliable battery life, and a great camera. It’s the best Android phone ever made, and the closest thing to an "it just works" experience you can get in Google’s world.

Click to collapse



Lol...the pixel is the best android phone ever made?  Now thats funny.

Smaller screen that the 6p
The worst speakers on an android phone as per numerous credible you tube reviewers-they cant all be wrong
No stereo speakers
No water resistance 
No ext sd support and only 128gb of internal storage
Huge bezels- not acceptable in 2016 and the device from the front has a very dated look
No Wireless charging 

Lacking in numerous areas which for most devices in 2016 are standard features and charging a price as if it had all of the above missing features.

I can justify calling it the biggest rip off of ever made but the best phone?  Thats a total crock and laughable at best.



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## strongst (Dec 26, 2016)

There was a time where we're people want this


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 26, 2016)

strongst said:


> Read a page back: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1620179&p=70252519 the G4 cpu is very performant. Playing modern combat 5 works great. But what do you want to do? 3 years is too long and nobody can look into the future.

Click to collapse



I'm using the phone mostly for watching videos, texting, some photo taking, listening to music and a bit gaming...so I think the G4 Plus is the better choice for me?


----------



## strongst (Dec 26, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> I'm using the phone mostly for watching videos, texting, some photo taking, listening to music and a bit gaming...so I think the G4 Plus is the better choice for me?

Click to collapse



You can insert a SD card into g4 to expand the memory a lot for video, music and fotos. I'm happy with it, I'm watching video too and the front facing speaker is good. Also the 2nd microphone next to the rear camera  for great video sound


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 26, 2016)

strongst said:


> You can insert a SD card into g4 to expand the memory a lot for video, music and fotos. I'm happy with it, I'm watching video too and the front facing speaker is good. Also the 2nd microphone next to the rear camera  for great video sound

Click to collapse



Okay sound great. Which version of the phone do you have? Because I thought 4GB RAM and 64GB internel storage would be the best. I'm a bit confused of the micro USB port, why do manufactures build devices with micro USB these days and not usb type-c?


----------



## strongst (Dec 26, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Okay sound great. Which version of the phone do you have? Because I thought 4GB RAM and 64GB internel storage would be the best. I'm a bit confused of the micro USB port, why do manufactures build devices with micro USB these days and not usb type-c?

Click to collapse



I have xt1642, with 2gb ram and 16gb internal storage. The only benefit of usb c is the side independent plugging, the manufacturer decides if fast charging or fast data transfer, both is not possible atm. I own a Zuk z1 which has usb c with usb 3.0 but no quick charge. The G4 has usb 2.0 and quick charge.


----------



## scurrvy2020 (Dec 27, 2016)

*USB-c*

Yes, good question. 

Why is USB-C taking so long for mass adoption? Why is being treated as a premium feature?


----------



## strongst (Dec 27, 2016)

scurrvy2020 said:


> Yes, good question.
> 
> Why is USB-C taking so long for mass adoption? Why is being treated as a premium feature?

Click to collapse



It's not a premium feature. Low medium range phones have it already.


----------



## tonyreimer (Dec 27, 2016)

I just ordered a Xiaomi Redmi 4 pro. You should check it out. Seems to be a great med. tier device with great specs for a good price. Hope it treats me well.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 28, 2016)

tonyreimer said:


> I just ordered a Xiaomi Redmi 4 pro. You should check it out. Seems to be a great med. tier device with great specs for a good price. Hope it treats me well.

Click to collapse



You can forget about development on a Xiaomi device...that's the reason, why I'm not buying these because their firmware is pretty ugly and you can't flash a custom ROM


----------



## donnertrud (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi,

I am looking for new smartphone since my Huawei Mate 8 has stopped working properly. I absolutely LOVED the mate 8 , especially its size with 6 inches. However, for my new phone I am even looking for something bigger, which is extremely hard to find. I was thinking about 6,4-6,6 inches ; Can anyone recommend a phone which are that big ? Price is not an issue, since I will get the money back from my Huawei Mate 8.


----------



## aserf251 (Dec 28, 2016)

hello im looking forward buying a new smartphone but im not sure what
my budget is around 120-150$
i want it to have 4g (supporting LTE band 20(800)) with good signal reception, 4.5"-5.5", very good battery (im using facebook, messenger, viber, ebook reading, youtube) to last long 
and if possible fast charging.
thank you in advance


----------



## cashif (Dec 29, 2016)

donnertrud said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for new smartphone since my Huawei Mate 8 has stopped working properly. I absolutely LOVED the mate 8 , especially its size with 6 inches. However, for my new phone I am even looking for something bigger, which is extremely hard to find. I was thinking about 6,4-6,6 inches ; Can anyone recommend a phone which are that big ? Price is not an issue, since I will get the money back from my Huawei Mate 8.

Click to collapse



Two Options
1. Honor Note 8- 6.6" screen with 4gb RAM and gorgeous AMOLED display- My current phone
2. Mi Mix Concept- 6.4" screen with no bezel (same size as iphone 7 plus) with 4gb/6gb RAM and top of the end processor! - Have ordered and waiting for it!

PS: Mi Mix is exact size as Mate 8
http://www.phonearena.com/phones/si...Xiaomi-Mi-MIX,Huawei-Mate-8/phones/10294,9766


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 29, 2016)

cashif said:


> Two Options
> 1. Honor Note 8- 6.6" screen with 4gb RAM and gorgeous AMOLED display- My current phone
> 2. Mi Mix Concept- 6.4" screen with no bezel (same size as iphone 7 plus) with 4gb/6gb RAM and top of the end processor! - Have ordered and waiting for it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bro, it's wrong that the Mi Mix has no bezels...it looks in advertisements like this but just watch a review of it. Cameras are pretty bad for the Mix and the top "speaker" to hear the voice of people calling you works with vibrations and it is not loud enough...last, the format of the display is not the normal, so you will lose some display if you are watching to YouTube videos for example. I wouldn't recommend anyone to buy it, it's a great idea but needs a lot of optimizations.


----------



## cashif (Dec 29, 2016)

^ Have seen many reviews and most of them were positive for Mi Mix except for the camera part, which I have already lowered my expectation for. Moreover, I hardly ever take photos and little that I do are for documents and scanning, so ok with bad camera. Didnt see any bad reviews regarding calling volume-hopefully it wont be a big problem- fingers crossed

Edit: SW Is a big problem. Already am fed up with Honor EMUI and MIUI is also, I guess, similar and I hate the aggressive power saving option which forces to close all the apps despite 'protecting' it. Hopefully CM will be developed as it is SD processor unlike Note8 for which  kernel source of Kirin processor has not been released.


----------



## bert90987 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Honor 8 or Nextbit Robin*

Hey, 

I'm new to this forum. I am looking at getting either a Honor 8 or Nextbit Robin. I am looking for feedback from people as to why to get or not get either of the phones and what your reasons are.

I have a iPhone 7 plus that I recently got. Prior to that I had android phones for a long time. 

My smartphone history from start to current goes: iPhone 3G, iPhone 4, iPhone 4s, Galaxy nexus, moto X first gen, LG G3, moto X second gen, Nexus 5x, Nexus 6p, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+, iPhone 7 plus.

I will be using the android phone I buy as a secondary wifi device and am looking into modifying it with custom ROMs.

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## mheadows (Dec 30, 2016)

Currently i owned a OnePlus 3 maybe my next smartphone is an IPhone i want just new i mean new os, new experience. ?


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey you all... I am buying a new phone. I was looking at Moto g4 Plus. Any suggestions appreciated  Looking at budget as well.. somewhere between 10-15K INR should be great.


----------



## strongst (Dec 30, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> Hey you all... I am buying a new phone. I was looking at Moto g4 Plus. Any suggestions appreciated  Looking at budget as well.. somewhere between 10-15K INR should be great.

Click to collapse



G4 plus is great. See the device forum. Official nougat update arrived these days in India. Custom roms are also a lot and minor hardware problems.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

strongst said:


> G4 plus is great. See the device forum. Official nougat update arrived these days in India. Custom roms are also a lot and minor hardware problems.

Click to collapse



hm, yeah, i did my part of research on that! was just wondering if there was any other option XDA would suggest  thanks for the reply


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 30, 2016)

strongst said:


> G4 plus is great. See the device forum. Official nougat update arrived these days in India. Custom roms are also a lot and minor hardware problems.

Click to collapse



G4 Plus is pretty great for it's price and normally I don't really care about the design of phones...but this big fingerprint reader on the top is really disgusting and you can't even use it as a home button. So I don't really like this look what about you?


----------



## strongst (Dec 30, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> G4 Plus is pretty great for it's price and normally I don't really care about the design of phones...but this big fingerprint reader on the top is really disgusting and you can't even use it as a home button. So I don't really like this look what about you?

Click to collapse



You can use it as home button in cm14.1 based custom roms :good: I use it too


----------



## trinilu27 (Dec 31, 2016)

1ondroid said:


> Google pixel is overpriced and its actually manufactured by HTC AFAIK.

Click to collapse



And every i phone ever made isn't over priced?....I can't even say it with a strate face

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 31, 2016)

strongst said:


> You can use it as home button in cm14.1 based custom roms :good: I use it too

Click to collapse



Oh didn't know that. That's a pretty cool CM feature but how do you like the whole design of the G4 Plus(I think not too bad because you own this phone  )


----------



## strongst (Dec 31, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Oh didn't know that. That's a pretty cool CM feature but how do you like the whole design of the G4 Plus(I think not too bad because you own this phone  )

Click to collapse



I like the design, it's more compact and lightweight the the zuk z1 which I have too and both have the same screen size. But everything is better then the zuk z1(cpu/graphics, SD card, call quality, dual LTE, Moto gestures, screen quality, front speaker, signal quality...)


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 31, 2016)

strongst said:


> I like the design, it's more compact and lightweight the the zuk z1 which I have too and both have the same screen size. But everything is better then the zuk z1(cpu/graphics, SD card, call quality, dual LTE, Moto gestures, screen quality, front speaker, signal quality...)

Click to collapse



Any problems with the device? And have you created it in Moto Maker if yes, which configuration and if no, which colours do you have?


----------



## strongst (Dec 31, 2016)

Lorenz15 said:


> Any problems with the device? And have you created it in Moto Maker if yes, which configuration and if no, which colours do you have?

Click to collapse



No, no, black/Grey. It's the xt1642 model for Europe bought from Amazon but not the Amazon version where you can't unlock bootloader. For that price the quality is really good. Known problems are not wide spread. Some have problems with battery shutting down(warranty replacement) , screen burn(warranty) or the charger makes some electric shock. But for me it's was a really good deal, better the zuk z1 and as same as good as my sgs 4 but with more features(moto g4 is newer)


----------



## Lorenz15 (Dec 31, 2016)

strongst said:


> No, no, black/Grey. It's the xt1642 model for Europe bought from Amazon but not the Amazon version where you can't unlock bootloader. For that price the quality is really good. Known problems are not wide spread. Some have problems with battery shutting down(warranty replacement) , screen burn(warranty) or the charger makes some electric shock. But for me it's was a really good deal, better the zuk z1 and as same as good as my sgs 4 but with more features(moto g4 is newer)

Click to collapse



Alright, thanks


----------



## alpersddk (Jan 1, 2017)

I have an Galaxy C5,I am happy with it..


----------



## Kallamez (Jan 2, 2017)

So, I had a Xperia Z2 that, after some unpleasantries, is beyond repair and now, lays in waste. So, I was thinking about buying a Z3 D6643 (not , but I've been afraid from doing so, because, the more I researched about it, the more it looked like a buggy phone and abnormally fragile phone (with reports of the screen cracking just from air temperature shock). I wanted to know if you guys think that still is problem that happens with the latest versions, or if those were things that only happened when the phone was recently released.


----------



## ewingr (Jan 2, 2017)

*What's my 'Perfect' phone? (Will never be available)*

So I've been trying to decide which phone should be next from current and near term available phones. It will need to be a compromise from what I consider a perfect phone. 

So here's the list for 'Perfect' for me:


5.7" display
Resolution: I'm fine with 1080P...better battery life
Great battery life (points to phone with larger battery)
LED for notifications
Support both GSM and CDMA (I'm considering a change of carrier)
6 GB memory
SD card 
Latest in processor (currently 820, 821 type of performance)
Removable battery (This seriously limits choices...this likely would be compromised away)
Good photo capability, including low light (Most choices fail at this from a low light perspective)
MUST HAVE - consistent functioning GPS
Rootable (Not necessarily have ROMS available, but would be a plus)
Decent visibility in sunlight
Not so (*&^)(*&^%$# expensive
Dual front facing speakers
Backlit capacitive buttons
Stylus

So, below are phones I have considered, and why I haven't pulled the trigger yet:

*OnePlus 3T*
Main stumbling block - Lots of complaints about GPS
Secondary stumbling block - No CDMA, No SD slot

*Axon 7 Pro - This one keeps bouncing on and off the list*
Main stumbling block - Poor low light pictures
Secondary stumbling blocks - Inconsistent on Verizon from what I read, Low level of DEV support; been reading lots of complaints about support from ZTE

*Xiaomi Note 2*
Main stumbling block - No SD, very low community support, global varient problematic in US, No CDMA

*LG V20 - Bounces on and off the purchase list*
Main stumbling block - 4GB, Lot of complaint about camera glass breakage, Expensive
Secondary stumbling blocks - No LED, Low light photo quality

*Huwaei Mate 9 Pro*
Main stumbling block - No CDMA, Low light camera, Rumors are that US will not get 6GB version
Secondary stumbling blocks - No SD in Pro version, Smaller screen on Pro version, poor camera performance.

*Conclusion*
With the ROM I'm running on my Note 4 working so well, it's allowing me to be choosy. I ask myself why I want to change. 

When I do get another phone, I want it to have some futureproof...hence part of the reason I want 6GB. If the V20 were 6GB, I'd go ahead with that.

I know that removable battery is going to be a thing of the past. But I worry about the occasional time that you must pull the battery to get the phone going from a freeze of some kind. 

So, no real conslusion. I guess I'll have a conclusion once I pull the trigger on something.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 2, 2017)

I've never had an issue with not being able to pull the battery because of a freeze. Holding the power button forces a restart on all of them as far as I know.


----------



## ewingr (Jan 2, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> I've never had an issue with not being able to pull the battery because of a freeze. Holding the power button forces a restart on all of them as far as I know.

Click to collapse



You may be right. If that's the case, I have had  times where it seemed to not work, and I pulled it. It was definitely taking a lot longer...maybe I just needed more patience than typically needed.

I have also seen reference a number of times of other people "...have to pull the battery".


----------



## akafandroid (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm waiting for the Galaxy S8.


----------



## Kop305 (Jan 4, 2017)

I like the look of the Google Pixel but prices are still way too expensive in my country because of it's newness


----------



## wessok (Jan 6, 2017)

Kallamez said:


> So, I had a Xperia Z2 that, after some unpleasantries, is beyond repair and now, lays in waste. So, I was thinking about buying a Z3 D6643 (not , but I've been afraid from doing so, because, the more I researched about it, the more it looked like a buggy phone and abnormally fragile phone (with reports of the screen cracking just from air temperature shock). I wanted to know if you guys think that still is problem that happens with the latest versions, or if those were things that only happened when the phone was recently released.

Click to collapse



I'm going through exactly the same after my Z2 is slowly dying on my. I think I'm ready to take a step down in screen size and have been thinking about the Z3 Compact but also worrying about the glass cracking issues. 

Other phones on my list are the Xiaomi Redmi 3, Xperia Z5 Compact, Wileyfox Swift 2 or Moto G (with 2gb RAM)

Not sure how strong the screens are on the Chinese imports - anyone got any experience of their durability?


----------



## akakarma (Jan 7, 2017)

wessok said:


> Not sure how strong the screens are on the Chinese imports - anyone got any experience of their durability?

Click to collapse



I had Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 and I was surprised with durability of screen. It was definitely phone with best screen durability in comparison with LG G2, Galaxy Note 3, S3, nexus 4, Xperia Z1, Z1 compact, iPhone 4s.

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




Lorenz15 said:


> You can forget about development on a Xiaomi device...that's the reason, why I'm not buying these because their firmware is pretty ugly and you can't flash a custom ROM

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 3 have prety nice support in custom rom. And yes, their firmware sux.


----------



## InternetMayhem (Jan 7, 2017)

One with better than 538 ppi pixel density


----------



## Jelixis (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi, looking to get a new phone with decent performance, my budget is $300-$350. 

Requirements:
Snapdragon device, because of better dev support. 
Within the budget range
Good cameras (front and back)

Any suggestions?


----------



## Xdalex01 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jelixis said:


> Hi, looking to get a new phone with decent performance, my budget is $300-$350.
> 
> Requirements:
> Snapdragon device, because of better dev support.
> ...

Click to collapse



Zenfone 3 or LG G5 SE


----------



## Technosoups (Jan 8, 2017)

*Next mobile*

There are many mobile you can buy and made them you next one but choosing one is not an easy task. We attechnosoups making this easy. So, you can check on there and find the best phone in the market and upcoming also.  Here is the some of the best upcoming mobile: UMI Z Reviews, ZUK Edge


----------



## gabri.guido (Jan 8, 2017)

Hey guys!
I'm here to ask for help too!

I'm searching for a good phone, since my HTC One M7 is a bit old 
I was considering the HTC 10, because I seriously found this brand amazing, but then I read about the "gallery problem" (= you don't have the gallery anymore, just the google sync app) and this made me think about). Other than that, this phone would be great for me.

So, I gave a look to the OnePlus 3T, but from different sources (all about the OnePlusOne btw) they suggest a phone with a better support. I really don't know why, but this made me think about it.

Also, I don't know very much about new smartphones, so I want to ask you what would you suggest to me. And if you have another phone to throw in the decision, you are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2017)

gabri.guido said:


> Hey guys!
> I'm here to ask for help too!
> 
> I'm searching for a good phone, since my HTC One M7 is a bit old
> ...

Click to collapse



The gallery issue would be easily solved using a 3rd party app...some of them are far better than the stock apps!  

Id see if you can wait until the S8 drops...if not then S7, S7 edge, mate 9 or mate 9 pro, axon 7...

Lots of devices out there

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## gabri.guido (Jan 8, 2017)

force70 said:


> The gallery issue would be easily solved using a 3rd party app...some of them are far better than the stock apps!
> 
> Id see if you can wait until the S8 drops...if not then S7, S7 edge, mate 9 or mate 9 pro, axon 7...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mm I would like to get a new phone in short time, so S8 is not an option. Also because I think the price will be high for me.
I've seen the phones you have suggested and apart of the S7, the others are too big (I would like a compact phone, the OPO3T even too big..). The axon 7 instead, is great! I didn't know about it! I'll look at some reviews, thanks!
By the way, would you consider the HTC10 a good choice or you would pick another phone?

Thanks for reply


----------



## terragady (Jan 8, 2017)

HTC10 is a good phone bu careful now because they sell new one HTC10 lifestyle and it is downgraded 10 for the same price. Axon is almost same size as OP3T. I have op3T and it is not that big and well build, for me it has main drwabacks as bad camera and poor GPS accuracy.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 8, 2017)

I've had lots of HTCs including the m8 and m9. Sold the m8 and my girlfriend still has the m9. I'd buy the HTC 10 in a heartbeat if it was available for cheap. I bought a used gold s6 and it's the first Samsung I've actually liked. Biggest drawback is 32gb internal storage. HTC still has expandable memory. Also the camera isn't really better on the s6 than the HTC in my experience but I'm no expert there other than having just put my legs to sleep trying to kneel down and take low light pics of my Moto x, nexus 4 and 5 and an old Motorola luxe to put up for sale. I had a real hard time getting it to focus. Using pro mode and adjusting got it to focus and take a good pic, but I've seen good pics out of the HTCs too.

If I could get anything now it would be between the s7edge, op3t or HTC 10.


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2017)

gabri.guido said:


> mm I would like to get a new phone in short time, so S8 is not an option. Also because I think the price will be high for me.
> I've seen the phones you have suggested and apart of the S7, the others are too big (I would like a compact phone, the OPO3T even too big..). The axon 7 instead, is great! I didn't know about it! I'll look at some reviews, thanks!
> By the way, would you consider the HTC10 a good choice or you would pick another phone?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## terragady (Jan 9, 2017)

htc10 is much better build than s7. They put glass on the back which breaks almost instantly...


----------



## s8freak (Jan 9, 2017)

terragady said:


> htc10 is much better build than s7. They put glass on the back which breaks almost instantly...

Click to collapse



Sure it does... I've had my S7E for months without a scratch.
Minimal case and dropped a couple times. 


"And on that Bombshell"
Sent from my Echoe Powered Nougat G935f


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 9, 2017)

I'd feel better about the HTC holding up but I did drop my s6 twice onto hard ground, just a short fall but no case or screen protector and there wasn't a scratch. So it wasn't completely fragile.


----------



## elosito (Jan 9, 2017)

Jelixis said:


> Hi, looking to get a new phone with decent performance, my budget is $300-$350.
> 
> Requirements:
> Snapdragon device, because of better dev support.
> ...

Click to collapse



There have been a number of great sales on some of 2016's flagship devices over the holidays, including the Moto Z Droid (sold by Verizon but is GSM unlocked) and the Galaxy S7; eBay and other sites are now flooded with new phones that people bought with the intention of reselling.  $300-350 is likely to get you a good new-in-box flagship device on eBay if you are careful about what you are buying.


----------



## MarkH748 (Jan 9, 2017)

*Looking for cheap second-hand S4 replacement*

Hi guys,
I recently had my Samsung Galaxy S4 stolen which I bought second hand from an ebay store six months ago. I am currently looking to buy a replacement, likely second hand from the same or similar store and looking to spend no more than €150. I'm from Ireland so it'd need to be an EU/UK store. I don't really have a good feel for different smartphone models and could use a little advice for buying around this price point. A few things I'd like are to have a removable battery and SD card slot (like the S4 had). A few phones I've looked at that fall within my price range were
Nexus 5 (great specs but no removable battery)
LG G3 (great specs and screen but I've heard it has reliability issues so maybe not the best phone to buy preowned?)
HTC One (nice specs but no removable battery)
Another Galaxy S4 (I liked the phone but it seems that the others are better specs for the same price?)
Are other cheaper brands like Huawei worth considering at this price point?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Many thanks,


----------



## gabri.guido (Jan 9, 2017)

> HTC10 is a good phone bu careful now because they sell new one HTC10 lifestyle and it is downgraded 10 for the same price. Axon is almost same size as OP3T. I have op3T and it is not that big and well build, for me it has main drwabacks as bad camera and poor GPS accuracy.

Click to collapse





> I've had lots of HTCs including the m8 and m9. Sold the m8 and my girlfriend still has the m9. I'd buy the HTC 10 in a heartbeat if it was available for cheap. I bought a used gold s6 and it's the first Samsung I've actually liked. Biggest drawback is 32gb internal storage. HTC still has expandable memory. Also the camera isn't really better on the s6 than the HTC in my experience but I'm no expert there other than having just put my legs to sleep trying to kneel down and take low light pics of my Moto x, nexus 4 and 5 and an old Motorola luxe to put up for sale. I had a real hard time getting it to focus. Using pro mode and adjusting got it to focus and take a good pic, but I've seen good pics out of the HTCs too.
> 
> If I could get anything now it would be between the s7edge, op3t or HTC 10.

Click to collapse





> Htc 10 is a good phone but they dropped the front firing speakers which was a great featufe.
> 
> Id rather have an S7, way better camera, water resistant and more asthetically pleasing.
> 
> Someone else mentioned it but yes the OP3T and axon are similar in size but axon has sd card support and front stereo speakers which for me makes it a better choice

Click to collapse



.

Thanks for the wonderful replies guys!

I've read about the axon7 and different people say that sometimes it get hot with no app in background and the camera is not good at all (which, for me, is important).
Also, and this really piss me off, there are high differences between the US and the EU models, both on models and on sw releases. Which is, in my opinion, unacceptable. 
So I would focus my choice between HTC10 (what's the difference with the "HTC10 Evo") and the Honor 8. I think this one has great specs, hasnt' it?
Hope to have properly understood your suggestions 
G.


----------



## khanvict90 (Jan 9, 2017)

what about this beast...

The Nokia P1 is tipped to be the firm's first high-end Android device, and will reportedly offer IP68 water and dust resistance and be available in two sizes, 5.2in and 5.5in, each with QHD 2560x1440 AMOLED displays. A Snapdragon 835 processor and 6GB of RAM With Android 7.0 on board, the Nokia P1 also looks set to arrive with support for Google's Daydream VR platform. 

Nokia's P1 will launch in the first quarter of 2017.


----------



## lars85destroyer (Jan 9, 2017)

Hey guys,
what would you choose between OnePlus X and HTC One M9 ?
http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6891&idPhone2=7630


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 10, 2017)

lars85destroyer said:


> Hey guys,
> what would you choose between OnePlus X and HTC One M9 ?
> http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=6891&idPhone2=7630

Click to collapse



depends on your requirement...The M9 does have stable developement also with some very good stable custom ROMS (Llabtoofers rom is good I hear, Viper Rom is great and many others all good now) ..... and Sound on the M9 is second to none. HTC might have more service locations also than One Plus, depends on your country. The vendor replaced my HTC M9 when it died suddenly, with a brand new one (took ages but eventually they replaced it). Not sure how easy to service with One Plus.


----------



## Pokémon Dingoo (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello, people!
Well, I have a LG L90 with CM 11 (thank you for the help!). After doing this, it's performance have been satisfactory. Although, the pictures are not good...
I'm considering buy another phone. I don't play games or watch movies on the phone, and I love to use it with a single hand, swyping to type - so, I am looking for a "small", one-handed phone, the L90's 4.7" screen seems perfect to me. More than a great performance, I appreciate a good front camera - I miss decent selfies.. 
So, I'm considering Xiaomi Mi 4 and Lenovo K6 power (Redmi 4 seems to have a worse front camera). What do you think?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Domin_PL (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey people!
Probably I will buy a new phone soon, so I need to find out how it is with phones right now.
What's the best smartphone to 300 Euro?
Requieres:
-No fckin LG, never more
-Probably no Samsung too, touchwiz gets lagged after x time (?)
-good battery life, damn, my dream is to have phone that will last for 2 day of daily usage, currently with N5X dream is to get half day of "daily usage" (next issue that couldn't be solved twice by service center and some other stuff that they didn't solve so probably this time it's gonna be refund of my money, if not by LG then by my seller, I'm ensure of that, woah that post isn't about it, just as an explanation looking for a phone)
-I think when it's not a phone with clean software like Nexus it will be necessery to have about 2,5GB Ram, but let's say, 2GB is min, but it's normal for 2017 I think !
-Probably Snapdragon CPU, or it is not worth it? Mediatek's CPU get warm very fast and I'm not sure about theirs performance (Like Xperia XA, my aunt has it, played it for couple minutes bcz she needed to some apps installed and do some stuff about thrice it got lagged so I can't imagine with my use when I use phone hard)
Some about me, about my phone usage, to make you easier help me:
usually I use a phone and 3h SoT is enought for a day, I listen to music using BT headphones so it's a x% more battery usage. Secondly, I don't need a huge storage, I use google services to keep my data backed so it's not a problem, probably even 8GB with no possibility to extend this would be also enough. Next thing, I don't use hard apps like Messenger, Swiftkey, any antivirus (ble, never used it) I use lite apps like fb lite (20mb ramn usage?) and other kind like this, on Nexus average RAM usage is 1,2 max 1,4gb so that's good, but sometimes multitasking sucks here, so I don't know which amount of ram to choose. Taking photos, hm I like to take a good photo, Nexus' camera is one of the best I've ever had including low-light photos. That would be awesome if the camera would be likely this, but okay, that 300Euro limit and no LG devices, so impossible I think.
Rooting, modyfing software, any modifications - I love it, but I know to get it I would have to have a new Nexus or Pixel which is overprized and not in my budget, so Impossible, I can avoid having phone with this ability.

And the last thing - it can be a smartphone that is as good as nexus in the likely the same prize and it can be much cheaper, with bad camera just good to surf internet, talk and have good battery life experiences. Maybe wait for Nokia 6? 
I'd get Iphone, but this system gets me bored after time, so I think I'm not enough busy to play with Ip.

A bit long post, I know that, I wanted to explain as good as I could situation I'm in, 
thanks for any answers
Bests


----------



## sherry_94 (Jan 16, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> You can forget about development on a Xiaomi device...that's the reason, why I'm not buying these because their firmware is pretty ugly and you can't flash a custom ROM

Click to collapse



I am currently using a 2+ year old Xiaomi Redmi 1S with LineageOS . Thats Android 7.1.1 .  

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk


----------



## Burning_aces (Jan 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, the battery life is terrible on it now. I'm wondering, should I stick out until 2017 phones are released, eg Galaxy S8, or should I upgrade to a new phone now?
Would love some feedback


----------



## terragady (Jan 16, 2017)

well, new releases will be expensive for some time so it depends on your budget, last years phone are cheap now, except OnePlus which is actually more expensive


----------



## Mark300zx (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi,

I am after a phablet replacement for my note 3 and need it to work on UK 4g bands particularly on three mobile, the features I would like are dual sim, wireless charging, fingerprint security and a screen larger 6 inch plus, if you good people have any suggestions please fire away?

Cheers

Mark


----------



## force70 (Jan 17, 2017)

Mark300zx said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am after a phablet replacement for my note 3 and need it to work on UK 4g bands particularly on three mobile, the features I would like are dual sim, wireless charging, fingerprint security and a screen larger 6 inch plus, if you good people have any suggestions please fire away?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, wait until the S8 plus drops!

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## loax555 (Jan 18, 2017)

i'm looking for a under 150$ rootable phone @best buy
Using for light gaming/rooting/2nd phone

Is the Zenfone 3 good?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 18, 2017)

Kop305 said:


> I like the look of the Google Pixel but prices are still way too expensive in my country because of it's newness

Click to collapse



 Google Pixel is just way too overpriced..I would never consider ir at this price. many better value phones  available in market now.


----------



## khanvict90 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Specs Nokia 8 2017*
There’ll be two models, both offering a 5.7-inch Quad HD Super Amoled display and a 24-megapixel rear-facing camera with OIS + EIS. One of the phones would be powered by the new Snapdragon 835 processor and 6GB RAM. The lesser edition would offer a Snapdragon 821 with 4GB RAM. A 12-megapixel front-facing camera is tipped by the video’s description adds, as is up to 128GB storage (expandable by microSD) and dual front-facing speakers.
*
Nokia 8 camera comparison 821 vs 835*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPi26Ov0n7s


----------



## iMaterial (Jan 20, 2017)

*I know what I want - revised - MK II - 2nd Edition.*

I want a smartie with close to plain Andy, or the option to get rid off all junk, bloat and ****ware. Plus the following specs. 



4.7 - 5.1" (I already have a 7" tablet thx) not too big bezels, FHD res is enough, QHD is a possible option but I'd rather not.


Snapdragon 625 / 652, or a 820 if it is possible.


3-4 GB RAM, 32 GB and up storage. SD card slot.


BIG battery 3000 - 5000 mAh Removable, or easy to replace like on the Xiaomi Mi 5


Decent (dual maybe) camera


Support for VoLTE, Galileo, QC and other useful features


Notification LED Light


Not a Slamsug, Sony, Apple (never!) or strange GUI with unfunny stuff I don't want


Not over €300-400 either for a mid-ranger


No slippery glass back or glossy plastic, mate or Kevlar. Or some nice metal.


All black or nice blue color, none of that ugly gold, white front, silver,  pink,

That was my rant, over and out. Roger.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 20, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> I want a smartie with close to plain Andy, or the option to get rid off all junk, bloat and ****ware. Plus the following specs.
> 
> 
> 4.7 - 5.1" (I already have a 7" tablet thx) not too big bezels, FHD res is enough, QHD is a possible option but I'd rather not.
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi5 matches almost all the things you need. SnapDragon820, FHD 5.15inch, 3000mah, VOLTE, QC 3.0, IR blaster, LED, gorgeous black color. Good camera. Has a glass back not that slippery. You can use a case for that. Not stock Android, you can flash a custom ROM. However MIUI is not that bad. Should be in or just a little outside your budget.

---------- Post added at 09:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:08 PM ----------




Domin_PL said:


> Hey people!
> Probably I will buy a new phone soon, so I need to find out how it is with phones right now.
> What's the best smartphone to 300 Euro?
> Requieres:
> ...

Click to collapse



Try one of these: for stock-ish Android- Moto M, Moto G4 plus, Moto X Play
For best value for money- Xiaomi Mi5, Xiaomi Redmi Note 3.

---------- Post added at 09:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 PM ----------




Burning_aces said:


> Hey guys, I have a Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge, the battery life is terrible on it now. I'm wondering, should I stick out until 2017 phones are released, eg Galaxy S8, or should I upgrade to a new phone now?
> Would love some feedback

Click to collapse



I think you should wait at least till June/July. For Battery problem try Factory resetting your device.


----------



## iMaterial (Jan 20, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Mi5 matches almost all the things you need. SnapDragon820, FHD 5.15inch, 3000mah, VOLTE, QC 3.0, IR blaster, LED, gorgeous black color. Good camera. Has a glass back not that slippery. You can use a case for that. Not stock Android, you can flash a custom ROM. However MIUI is not that bad. Should be in or just a little outside your budget.

Click to collapse



The Mi 5 is only my top 3 list, but it has a few shortcomings, among them no SD-slot. It does not have *B20*, either. The 3/32 GB variant has the 820 Lite which I like, but the MIUI is atrocious in some ways and good in others. I recently had a Redmi 4 Prime for trim that a friend bought and gave to me to get in tune, install apps, settings etc. and MIUI was the first thing I got rid of and finding things in settings wasn't all that fun, nor USB debugging. The Mi 5 can be found for as little as €207 in some places, but *NOT* the black one, it's €50-70 more. Unfortunately as of late have I gone to the deep end and can't afford anything so. You'll laugh if you knew the 512 KB single core device I'm using now.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 21, 2017)

iMaterial said:


> The Mi 5 is only my top 3 list, but it has a few shortcomings, among them no SD-slot. It does not have B20, either. The 3/32 GB variant has the 820 Lite which I like, but the MIUI is atrocious in some ways and good in others. I recently had a Redmi 4 Prime for trim that a friend bought and gave to me to get in tune, install apps, settings etc. and MIUI was the first thing I got rid of and finding things in settings wasn't all that fun, nor USB debugging. The Mi 5 can be found for as little as €207 in some places, but NOT the black one, it's €50-70 more. Unfortunately as of late have I gone to the deep end and can't afford anything so. You'll laugh if you knew the 512 KB single core device I'm using now.

Click to collapse



Well you could change the rom, it has lineageOS 14.1 (Nougat) available. The processor in 3/32 GB is the same SD820 as any other device. It is just underclocked and using a custom kernel you can increase the clock speed to normal level. Also here in India, price for all the color variants is same. Consider it when you can afford.


----------



## iMaterial (Jan 21, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Well you could change the rom, it has lineageOS 14.1 (Nougat) available. The processor in 3/32 GB is the same SD820 as any other device. It is just underclocked and using a custom kernel you can increase the clock speed to normal level. Also here in India, price for all the color variants is same. Consider it when you can afford.

Click to collapse



But I like it that it is the lite, saves on battery and heat, the 625 is more than enough for me, so the 820 with a lower clock is a hoot.


----------



## TheUncleBenny (Jan 22, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Well you could change the rom, it has lineageOS 14.1 (Nougat) available. The processor in 3/32 GB is the same SD820 as any other device. It is just underclocked and using a custom kernel you can increase the clock speed to normal level. Also here in India, price for all the color variants is same. Consider it when you can afford.

Click to collapse



In my country, I can buy the Xiaomi Mi 5 for €250 and the Xiaomi Mi 5S for €300. The MI 5 has a bigger community and is cheaper. The MI 5s has a better CPU, but has a smaller community. Performance is important to me and so are updates... Which one would you choose?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 22, 2017)

TheUncleBenny said:


> In my country, I can buy the Xiaomi Mi 5 for €250 and the Xiaomi Mi 5S for €300. The MI 5 has a bigger community and is cheaper. The MI 5s has a better CPU, but has a smaller community. Performance is important to me and so are updates... Which one would you choose?

Click to collapse



The SD821 is clocked at 2.4GHz compared to 2.2GHz on SD820, also it's supposed to be more energy efficient. However, the performance difference won't be noticeable in daily usage and SD820 is still very powerful. In my opinion, go with Mi 5 because it's cheaper and has better developer support. As for official system updates, they should be same as Mi 5s.


----------



## s_baig (Jan 24, 2017)

has anyone of you tried HTC eye? Want sincere reviews about it...


----------



## force70 (Jan 24, 2017)

s_baig said:


> has anyone of you tried HTC eye? Want sincere reviews about it...

Click to collapse



Thats a 2 yr old device if Im not mistaken?  Wouldn't waste money on it as its very obsolete at this point and many superior devices out there 

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## popa_qwerty (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm looking for a device with NFC, SD card, Cyanogenmod/LineageOS support and a finger print reader that cost ~500 US D. 

I looked at these phones.
LG G5 but cant find anything about the RS988 version from the site and I don't trust sellers on amazon.
Oneplus 3/T but the lack of a SD card reader is a huge step back to me.
Moto Z Youtube app not working is BIG problem and I need a phone soon.
Moto G No NFC so cant use Google Pay yes I use it.
Axon 7 The one I like the most but the lack of Dev support scares me. 

I am currently using an AT&T S5 and its holding on for dear life.
I have a IPhone 5s but I really don't want to use it.
I also have a HTC M8 but that has issues of its own which is why I am using my S5 even though the M8 is rooted and has CM13 support.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## michal.rutkowski (Jan 25, 2017)

OnePlus 3 for me

*Tapnięte z mojego LG K220
*Tapatalked from my LG K220


----------



## lars85destroyer (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
do you think the lack of 5GHz support is a real problem ?
I'd like to buy a Oneplus X, but I can't decide if this is really a drawback ...


----------



## Ult1mateer (Jan 25, 2017)

LeEco Le 2 X527 3GB/32GB vs. Zuk Z2 4GB/64GB vs. Xiaomi Mi5 3GB/32GB?


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi everybody,
Google Nexus 6p, Samsung Galaxy A9 Pro, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge +, Samsung Galaxy Note 5. 
Which one I should buy ? 
Any suggesstions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## force70 (Jan 26, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> Hi everybody,
> Google Nexus 6p, Samsung Galaxy A9 Pro, Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge +, Samsung Galaxy Note 5.
> Which one I should buy ?
> Any suggesstions will be highly appreciated.

Click to collapse



I loved the note 5 but having only 64gb of storage with no ext sd card was a problem for me.if 64gb is okay for you then Id go note 5

I had a 6p also and its  great device and has 128gb of storage and a ton of development. It would be a toss up between a 6p and a 128gb s6 edge plus for me.

Both are really nice devices.



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 26, 2017)

force70 said:


> I loved the note 5 but having only 64gb of storage with no ext sd card was a problem for me.if 64gb is okay for you then Id go note 5
> 
> I had a 6p also and its  great device and has 128gb of storage and a ton of development. It would be a toss up between a 6p and a 128gb s6 edge plus for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for sharing.
Actually 64gb without ext sd card is a problem for me too.
I like S6 edge plus. But development of 6p is really excellent. And that makes me a little bit confused.
BTW, would you mind sharing about the battery life of 6p (as you had this one). And  - Is 6P still worth buying in 2017 ?


----------



## force70 (Jan 26, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.
> Actually 64gb without ext sd card is a problem for me too.
> I like S6 edge plus. But development of 6p is really excellent. And that makes me a little bit confused.
> BTW, would you mind sharing about the battery life of 6p (as you had this one). And  - Is 6P still worth buying in 2017 ?

Click to collapse



Ive been actually debating getting another 6P actually as I regret selling mine lol. I would rather ha e a 6P than a pixel. I think its still a very relevant device in 2017 and the battery life was very good...better than the note 5.

4 to 5 hrs SOT if memory serves me..i never had to worry about needing to charge it to get through a day at any rate.



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## wowo213 (Jan 26, 2017)

S8


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jan 27, 2017)

Nexus 6P Is a phone I have also been considering. Is this a phone compatible with CDMA? I'm on Verizon.  Also is there still development ongoing for this phone


----------



## force70 (Jan 27, 2017)

dwh2o13 said:


> Nexus 6P Is a phone I have also been considering. Is this a phone compatible with CDMA? I'm on Verizon.  Also is there still development ongoing for this phone

Click to collapse



I think the verizon guys can use it....not 100% sure there.

There is still alot of active development for it though yeah, check out the 6P forums...still busy!

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## YourOldBuddy (Jan 27, 2017)

New work phone that will be bought from the carrier. Price no consideration. The carrier is selling these phones unlocked and types modem shouldn't be and issue. The company just gives me a phone every 2 years and pays carrier fees. No maintenance, extras, out of warranty fixes or accessories added. 

Most important critera: 
Good reception and call quality 
Sturdyness
Easy and cheap to fix
Good mod community and long time mod support (preferably with NFC intact)

Middling importance:
Battery. 
Size (not 5.5+)
Camera 
Decently dust/waterproof

Not important:
Screen quality (above 720p)
Storage (above 16GB)
CPU/GPU
Weight
Wifi reception
MicroSD
Wireless charging
Fingerprint/retina scan
Speakers
Front camera

Available choices (leaving out some older generation devices):
HTC 10
Huawei P9 Titanium
Samsung Galaxy A5 A510
Samsung Galaxy S7
Samsung Galaxy Xcover 3 G389
Sony Xperia M5
Sony Xperia X
Sony Xperia X Performance
Sony Xperia XA
Sony Xperia XZ
ZTE Axon 7

Leaning towards the Xperia XZ. Don't know about HTC, ZTE and Huawei.


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 27, 2017)

force70 said:


> Ive been actually debating getting another 6P actually as I regret selling mine lol. I would rather ha e a 6P than a pixel. I think its still a very relevant device in 2017 and the battery life was very good...better than the note 5.
> 
> 4 to 5 hrs SOT if memory serves me..i never had to worry about needing to charge it to get through a day at any rate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for sharing. :good:
6p will be my first preferrence.


----------



## quizzmaster (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm looking for a successor for my Sony Xperia Z3. It's two years old and I need to replace it because of battery issues and massive lags. I need root for some apps I use (e.g. TB, AirAudio, AdAway, maybe Xposed,...), but I'd like to use Stock firmware. It would be nice to have Custom ROMS available, if the stock ROM doesn't suit me or if the phone doesn't get any official updates anymore.


I want:
  Important:
  - Good reception
  - Sturdyness
  - Good Custom ROMs and long time support
  - Android 7
  - Good GPS

  Would be good:
  - Good battery life
  - Size not bigger than 5.5"
  - Reasonable Camera (no need for perfect pics)
  - Decently waterproof (I may want to use it for biking)
  - FHD screen
  - At least 32GB storage
  - MicroSD
  Not too important:
  - Reasonable Speaker (for audiobooks etc.)

I don't want any Apple device and Xiaomi only with good support for custom roms (don't know how i would like miui).

I already looked at:
- Samsung Galaxy S7
- Huawei P9
- OnePlus 3T
- Sony Xperia X Performance

Budget: ~500€

Right now I tend to the S7 because of the microSD slot, the good cpu and the good support for custom ROMs, but I'm skeptic about Knox. The 3T is a really good device, but it lacks the microSD slot and I don't know if I could life without it. I took a look at the P9 forums and saw that there are not so many custom ROMs available. The X Performance doesn't have hardware as good as the others and for that I think its too expensive.

I hope you have good advice and maybe a few recommendations for me


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 28, 2017)

quizzmaster said:


> I'm looking for a successor for my Sony Xperia Z3. It's two years old and I need to replace it because of battery issues and massive lags. I need root for some apps I use (e.g. TB, AirAudio, AdAway, maybe Xposed,...), but I'd like to use Stock firmware. It would be nice to have Custom ROMS available, if the stock ROM doesn't suit me or if the phone doesn't get any official updates anymore.
> 
> 
> I want:
> ...

Click to collapse



Recommended: OnePlus 3T
Worth checking: HTC 10
Would you need microSD support if you could get 128GB internal storage? OnePlus 3T has 128GB variant still within your budget.
Pros
3T: fastest Android phone available right now, best custom ROM support, stock(-ish) Android out of the box.
S7: best Display of any phone(only great for VR), one of the best camera, microSD, TouchWiz UI.

Also 3T can last longer than s7(thanks to better Development Support).
Hit thanks if it helped.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jan 28, 2017)

quizzmaster said:


> I'm looking for a successor for my Sony Xperia Z3. It's two years old and I need to replace it because of battery issues and massive lags. I need root for some apps I use (e.g. TB, AirAudio, AdAway, maybe Xposed,...), but I'd like to use Stock firmware. It would be nice to have Custom ROMS available, if the stock ROM doesn't suit me or if the phone doesn't get any official updates anymore.
> 
> 
> I want:
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm having the same issue with my z3c. OnePlus is amazing, but it's far too big. I'm also tempted to get the s7.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 29, 2017)

doriandiaconu said:


> I'm having the same issue with my z3c. OnePlus is amazing, but it's far too big. I'm also tempted to get the s7.

Click to collapse



lol my too. But I think development on Sammi phones is bad because of the Exygnos CPU, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> lol my too. But I think development on Sammi phones is bad because of the Exygnos CPU, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Yes, but if you check the S6/S7 threads now, they got a working LineageOS since the beginning of January. This was the table-turner for me.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 29, 2017)

doriandiaconu said:


> Yes, but if you check the S6/S7 threads now, they got a working LineageOS since the beginning of January. This was the table-turner for me.

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw this, the question is, how long will development stay on these devices? :/


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jan 29, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> Yeah I saw this, the question is, how long will development stay on these devices? :/

Click to collapse



That can't be said. But since it barely started, I assume that it will be there for some time.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey, I can get some cool phones here for good prices:

What I need:
- Great display(5-5.5", 5.5 would be cool)
- Good specs so I can use it in some years too
- good development support, cause some stock ROMs are not great and I want to have newer android versions
- good battery life, should at least last 1 day
- maybe fingerprint sensor, not a must have(but would be cool, because a lot of people/phones have it)
- decent camera to shoot some pics on vacation, because I don't want to carry a big camera
- headphone jack(lol) and maybe front speaker would be cool
- maybe usb-c, cause this is the "new" standard
- Budget: 400-450€, 400€ would be better


LG G4 for 300€: I love that I could change the battery on my own and I can expand the storage by using a sd card. Display is great, Development is good but no Fingerprint sensor and I'm not surr about the rest.

Sony Xperia X for 300€: I love the Xperia UI but this doesn't have a high class CPU and screen is a bit small with 5". Not sure about development.

Samsung Galaxy S7 for 500€: Overall pretty nice phone, screen is okay, maybe a little bit too small. A bit pricy for my as my limit is 400/450€ but it would be okay.

Moto G4 Plus for 200€: Awesome price for the specs, good development, doesn't look good and I'm not sure if I can still use it in 2/3 years because of the specs. Maybe I should wait for the next gen, G5 Plus?

HTC 10 for 500€: Don't know a lot about the phone, can you help me?

HTC One M9 for 350€: Don't know a lot too...

Sony Xperia Z5 Premium for 450€: 4K screen sounds awesome, not sure about battery life and development.

ZTE Axon 7 for 400€: Awesome phone, I almost bought it but I think development is still on an early stage.

Moto Z Play for 400€: What do you think about this phone? Design is cool and big battery.

Please post your comments to these phones and explain them. If you know more phones for my need, post them too but please no OnePlus suggestions, cause I can't get it here.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jan 29, 2017)

^ OnePlus 3 if you're interested in bigger phones.


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 29, 2017)

force70 said:


> Ive been actually debating getting another 6P actually as I regret selling mine lol. I would rather ha e a 6P than a pixel. I think its still a very relevant device in 2017 and the battery life was very good...better than the note 5.
> 
> 4 to 5 hrs SOT if memory serves me..i never had to worry about needing to charge it to get through a day at any rate.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just need one more suggestion.
Oneplus 3 (not 3T) Or Nexus 6p ?
Is Oneplus 3 better than Nexus 6p ?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 29, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> Just need one more suggestion.
> Oneplus 3 (not 3T) Or Nexus 6p ?
> Is Oneplus 3 better than Nexus 6p ?

Click to collapse



Except for Display and maybe camera, OnePlus 3 is better than 6P in almost every other aspect.

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## force70 (Jan 29, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> Just need one more suggestion.
> Oneplus 3 (not 3T) Or Nexus 6p ?
> Is Oneplus 3 better than Nexus 6p ?

Click to collapse




Not even a question there...6p hands down.

The one plus has only 64gb of storage, has a 5.5" screen, terrible mono speaker, average camera and isnt a nexus 

Just no comparison IMO

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:57 PM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> Except for Display and maybe camera, OnePlus 3 is better than 6P in almost every other aspect.
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse




I totally and respectfully  disagree as per my post.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 29, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> Hey, I can get some cool phones here for good prices:
> 
> What I need:
> - Great display(5-5.5", 5.5 would be cool)
> ...

Click to collapse



Check out HTC 10. It has everything you need.
Specs:
SnapDragon 820
4 GB RAM
5.2 inch QHD Display SuperLCD 5 (unfortunately not AMOLED but better than LCD)
Expandable Storage
12 Megapixel Camera (f/1.8, OIS, laser autofocus)
3000mAh battery with Quick Charge 3.0
USB Type C
Front facing speakers

Just checkout this: http://www.androidauthority.com/htc-10-review-686507/

Worth checking: Xiaomi Mi 5.
Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## koolthing (Jan 29, 2017)

hey everyone, i'm using nexus 5 since november 2013. i feel like it is time to upgrade, tired of charging it twice a day. 

sadly buying oneplus 3t not an option (cargo might be a problem because they will deliver to student house, some ppl missing their packages and so on.)

+i am looking for same screen size as nexus 5- 5" or 5.5"
+community support is a big plus (i like messing around w/ my phone)
+decent battery life, i often use mobile data, it'd be awesome if it can provide a day of usage
+decent camera
+i don't care about fingerprint sensor, can live without it


----------



## jr866gooner (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok... so I've been giving it some thought and I am getting itchy feet again I suppose.

So I started out my smartphone life on android. (Well it was simian but it was so awful it doesn't even count) and lasted on android for around 3 to 4 years. Took the plunge and migrated over to iphone in 2013 on an iPhone 5c which sits in my drawer leading me to temptation! Anyway from 2013 to 2015 I had the iPhone.  I left iphone coming back to android on a galaxy s6. It was my first samsung since my s2 and by far well made and superior in every way with build quality. Now comes 2017 with 9 or so months till upgrade time I'm heavily considering a return to the iOS world. I'm using ipad along with android so I know roughly what to expect with iOS. I am thinking of going sim only and perhaps adopting the iPhone upgrade program. You get the opportunity to upgrade each year. 

If I stayed android I just don't know what I'd go with....i like samsung but don't feel android updates are good enough across all devices. Apple makes a conscious effort to keep everyone secure and up to date (even my 5c to this day!) The 5c is simply a 5 repackaged so is 4 nearly 5 years old in specs!!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 29, 2017)

force70 said:


> Not even a question there...6p hands down.
> 
> The one plus has only 64gb of storage, has a 5.5" screen, terrible mono speaker, average camera and isnt a nexus
> 
> Just no comparison IMO

Click to collapse




Thanks for sharing.
But one thing to ask (just  for curiousity). What will be your opinion, If the nexus 6p is 64gb of storage ?

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------




force70 said:


> Ive been actually debating getting another 6P actually as I regret selling mine lol.
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



BTW, What about this ? Are you getting another 6P ?


----------



## force70 (Jan 29, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> But one thing to ask (just  for curiousity). What will be your opinion, If the nexus 6p is 64gb of storage ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



They make the 6P in 128gb so no worries.

And yes Ive been causally looking for a white 128gb 6P to buy 

Looking for one local though, ill never buy a phone via Ebay etc after seeing what everyone who tried to return an Ebay bought note 7 went though.



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## Micheal86 (Jan 29, 2017)

force70 said:


> They make the 6P in 128gb so no worries.
> 
> And yes Ive been causally looking for a white 128gb 6P to buy
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1++++++++++++
:good:


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jan 29, 2017)

What about the HTC 10 vs S7 debate? Who is pefferring which?


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 29, 2017)

doriandiaconu said:


> ^ OnePlus 3 if you're interested in bigger phones.

Click to collapse



lol, I just said no OnePlus phones, anyway thanks for your suggestion 

---------- Post added at 09:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> Check out HTC 10. It has everything you need.
> Specs:
> SnapDragon 820
> 4 GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay thanks. I just informed me a little bit about it and it seems like a pretty solid phone and almost perfect for my needs. My only concern is the price. Budget was 400-450€, maybe I can get it for 450€ if I make a good deal with the people in my local market. The Mi5 is cool too but I can't really get it here like OnePlus phones. And it doesn't support 4G in europe.

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:22 PM ----------




doriandiaconu said:


> What about the HTC 10 vs S7 debate? Who is pefferring which?

Click to collapse



Price is the same for me, about 500€. I think the HTC has a better software but I don't really know about the S7. S7's camera looked slightly better(although HTC's should be better in low light because of the ultra pixels, it needs a software fix). S7 has an amoled screen which is pretty nice, but the SLCD on HTC's isn't bad at all too. Development is better on  the HTC 10 because of SnapDragon CPU and sound is pretty cool on the HTC 10. I would go for the HTC 10 because of the advantages that I pointed here. What do you think?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 29, 2017)

jr866gooner said:


> Ok... so I've been giving it some thought and I am getting itchy feet again I suppose.
> 
> So I started out my smartphone life on android. (Well it was simian but it was so awful it doesn't even count) and lasted on android for around 3 to 4 years. Took the plunge and migrated over to iphone in 2013 on an iPhone 5c which sits in my drawer leading me to temptation! Anyway from 2013 to 2015 I had the iPhone. I left iphone coming back to android on a galaxy s6. It was my first samsung since my s2 and by far well made and superior in every way with build quality. Now comes 2017 with 9 or so months till upgrade time I'm heavily considering a return to the iOS world. I'm using ipad along with android so I know roughly what to expect with iOS. I am thinking of going sim only and perhaps adopting the iPhone upgrade program. You get the opportunity to upgrade each year.
> 
> If I stayed android I just don't know what I'd go with....i like samsung but don't feel android updates are good enough across all devices. Apple makes a conscious effort to keep everyone secure and up to date (even my 5c to this day!) The 5c is simply a 5 repackaged so is 4 nearly 5 years old in specs!!

Click to collapse



If you care so much about updates, then just get a Pixel. If you are looking for something budget, consider OnePlus 3T. If you want to get a Samsung, either wait for Samsung to roll out updates or just flash a custom ROM!.

BTW, for Apple it's just updating software for a maximum of 10 (considering 2 new devices per year for 4/5 years) devices, that too natively. On the other hand, Samsung launches more than 10 devices every year and has to make Android compatible and add its own skin to the software before rolling update. Not to mention it really innovates every year to improve their devices in a way that the devices are actually a worthy upgrade unlike Apple(you know what I'm saying). I don't mean to be rude here, just expressing my thoughts.

Hit thanks if I helped!

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




koolthing said:


> hey everyone, i'm using nexus 5 since november 2013. i feel like it is time to upgrade, tired of charging it twice a day.
> 
> sadly buying oneplus 3t not an option (cargo might be a problem because they will deliver to student house, some ppl missing their packages and so on.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is your budget? I can't narrow down the options if you don't mention the budget.
You can get a Nexus 5X or 6P Or maybe Pixel if you want Google. Xiaomi also has some great phones with great community support like Mi 5, Redmi Note 3. Or Samsung S7, HTC 10.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jan 30, 2017)

Nexus 6P or HTC 10?


----------



## frojnd (Jan 30, 2017)

What should be my next phone? Currently having the original Moto G 2013. The reason I'm buying new phone is cause I need way better camera than this. Kids are moving around and Moto G's sensor is useless with fast moving objects. Also Moto G became a little slow and unresponsive. And I don't have time for that. 

What I need or would prefer:
+ decent/great camera (shooting fast moving objects in low light should be good)
+ NFC 
+ Software updates (official or unofficial as long as security patches are out there)
+ Great idle times ( I only need phone for like 2,3 SOT but the rest is idle with services like mail, Signal, Viber, Skype running) it should last a day or two like current Moto G
+ I know this is not gonna happen but is there like 5,2" bezeless or 5,5" bezeless phone out there? 5.5" is so big in compare to 4,5".

Budget is 450€ max. I was thinking OnePlus 3T but don't know if community will last like it did with original Moto G which is 4 years of support. I dont't mind Xiaomi if anyone knows of a community supported device.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jan 30, 2017)

frojnd said:


> What should be my next phone? Currently having the original Moto G 2013. The reason I'm buying new phone is cause I need way better camera than this. Kids are moving around and Moto G's sensor is useless with fast moving objects. Also Moto G became a little slow and unresponsive. And I don't have time for that.
> 
> What I need or would prefer:
> + decent/great camera (shooting fast moving objects in low light should be good)
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you kidding?!! OnePlus 3T is 'the' most active forum on XDA and should easily last more than 5 years(unless something dramatic happens to smartphones)

Community supported Xiaomi devices: Redmi Note 3, Mi 5.

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## oneNight1 (Jan 31, 2017)

I've been looking for a new phone recently and want something for less than £200.

I want decent specs and future proofing / value for money for the price. A large screen size if possible. SD slot is nice to have although if internal storage is decent then is less of an issue.
I don't want a fingerprint reader really, although that seems less avoidable nowadays so I guess I might have to live with it. One where the fingerprint sensor isn't on a button that is required for normal operation is preferable.

In terms of best value for that price, the ZUK Z2 seems good, however it only has a 5 inch screen and I would prefer one with a slightly bigger screen (around 5.5 if possible).
Also it lacks band 20.
It doesn't have an sd slot but the internal storage is large so hopefully that shouldn't be an issue.

There is the LE ECO Max 2 but the problem with that phone is that it has no headphone socket but comes with an adaptor. Not only is that a problem when wanting to charge and use headphones, but I also imagine the adaptor breaking quite easily. Plus I don't really want to encourage this anti-consumer practice.

My father is suggesting the UMI Z to me however I don't know how Mediatek X27 compares to the Qualcomm 820.
I also heard that it is a lot less likely for people to create CFW for Mediatek phones and that things can be buggy with CFW for them?

I would basically like a phone that will be supported by CFW in the long term - as I know that for any phone you cannot rely on manufacturers to update it.
We have now reached a point where specs of phones are "good enough" so I won't really want to be upgrading after this for a while.

The ZUK Z2 can be had for about £140 - 150 and the LE ECO Max 2 about £170 - 180. I think the UMI Z is about £170 - 180 too.
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-zuk-z2-4gb-64gb
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-letv-max-2-x820
https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-buy-umi-z

The ZUK Z2 would be great if it was 5.5 inch and had LTE band 20 (800). That said I might end up going for it if there are no alternatives.

Does anyone have any other suggestions or comments on the 3 phones mentioned?

Thanks!


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 1, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Are you kidding?!! OnePlus 3T is 'the' most active forum on XDA and should easily last more than 5 years(unless something dramatic happens in to smartphones)
> 
> Community supported Xiaomi devices: Redmi Note 3, Mi 5.
> 
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



agree.. and for me, I am still torn between the Xiaomi 5s plus and the OnePlus 3T..
...only problem with both phones is service. not many international service locations , and the OnePlus is not easy to buy in some countries. Xiaomi seems to have a greater geographical footprint.....I am leaning towards the OnePlus3T just because seems to be getting better feedback on the Rom and maybe more development....still undecided though which I would buy when I renew my M9.


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 1, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> agree.. and for me, I am still torn between the Xiaomi 5s plus and the OnePlus 3T..
> ...only problem with both phones is service. not many international service locations , and the OnePlus is not easy to buy in some countries. Xiaomi seems to have a greater geographical footprint.....I am leaning towards the OnePlus3T just because seems to be getting better feedback on the Rom and maybe more development....still undecided though which I would buy when I renew my M9.

Click to collapse



Well if you are still not sure, here are some points of differentiating:
1. Display: 5.7 inch IPS LCD 1080p(386ppi) vs 5.5 inch OpticAMOLED 1080p(401ppi)
2. Battery: 3800mAh vs 3400mAh
3. Charging: Quick Charge 3.0 vs Dash Charge
4. Software: MIUI vs OxygenOS
Bonus: By tweaking the kernel on OP3T, you can get 7 hrs of SOT without much compromising performance.

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 2, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Well if you are still not sure, here are some points of differentiating:
> 1. Display: 5.7 inch IPS LCD 1080p(386ppi) vs 5.5 inch OpticAMOLED 1080p(401ppi)
> 2. Battery: 3800mAh vs 3400mAh
> 3. Charging: Quick Charge 3.0 vs Dash Charge
> ...

Click to collapse



i forgot the Xiaomi 5s plus has larger 5.7" display.but OP3t seems to  have higher ppi. for me the biggest fear is if the phone has a hardware problem or just dies, can I fix it or replace it easily. Seems Xiaomi might be easier because more shops/service locations generally..


----------



## Ampicillin (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I have been using HTC One M8 since past two years and now device is getting slower and slower everyday. 

I'm looking for some good smartphone which can be good with the:

4-6 GB RAM
Waterproofing
Camera (Selfie camera as well as)
Great processor and speed
Bigger screen > 5.5 
GREAT BUILD QUALITY this is the most important for me!

What would you suggest? Shall I buy now or wait for 2-3 months for Oneplus 5 or S8 or possibly other upcoming devices?

ps. have been hoping to get hands on Snapdragon 835 chipset been heard it's faster and battery efficient any thoughts?

Thanks guys


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 4, 2017)

Ampicillin said:


> Hi guys, I have been using HTC One M8 since past two years and now device is getting slower and slower everyday.
> 
> I'm looking for some good smartphone which can be good with the:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you can wait for long enough then it will be well worth it. Otherwise go for S7(for waterproofing) or OnePlus 3T(for better community support).
OnePlus 4/5 will probably launch in July while S8 in March/April. Also Nokia might launch a flagship this year.

In the meantime, consider flashing a custom ROM on your current device.
Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## simonbigwave (Feb 5, 2017)

Ampicillin said:


> Hi guys, I have been using HTC One M8 since past two years and now device is getting slower and slower everyday.
> 
> I'm looking for some good smartphone which can be good with the:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



if u want waterproof i would just wait for the S8...the worse thing is buying a new phone now and then regretting it in just couple months when a new one comes out ....and the value of your phone (old model) drops right away.


----------



## 4ntagonist (Feb 6, 2017)

Ampicillin said:


> Hi guys, I have been using HTC One M8 since past two years and now device is getting slower and slower everyday.
> 
> I'm looking for some good smartphone which can be good with the:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Ampicillin,

I´ve a M8 too. Why is your device slow? Which ROM do you use? Do you have many bull**** apps installed? Kick it off and flash your phone with a ROM from LeeDrOiD so did i. Mine is running very stable and fast.
You can install the nightly R56. 
Nightly R56 or Stable R44

Greetings


----------



## Ampicillin (Feb 7, 2017)

4ntagonist said:


> Hi Ampicillin,
> 
> I´ve a M8 too. Why is your device slow? Which ROM do you use? Do you have many bull**** apps installed? Kick it off and flash your phone with a ROM from LeeDrOiD so did i. Mine is running very stable and fast.
> You can install the nightly R56.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. I was using Leedroid and it was getting slower. I left with 100-150 Mb of RAM sometimes. I then flashed back to ViperoneM8 and it was fine but as soon as you load up and download more apps it was again getting slow. Anyhow, I sold it in 100$  and I got brand New Nexus6 in 200$ temporarily till S8 or better device comes in summer  Thanks for suggestions. I loved my HTC M8 :highfive:

---------- Post added at 10:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:10 AM ----------




simonbigwave said:


> if u want waterproof i would just wait for the S8...the worse thing is buying a new phone now and then regretting it in just couple months when a new one comes out ....and the value of your phone (old model) drops right away.

Click to collapse



Thanks  I got Nexus6 temporarily till summer.

---------- Post added at 10:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 AM ----------




aviralrstg said:


> If you can wait for long enough then it will be well worth it. Otherwise go for S7(for waterproofing) or OnePlus 3T(for better community support).
> OnePlus 4/5 will probably launch in July while S8 in March/April. Also Nokia might launch a flagship this year.
> 
> In the meantime, consider flashing a custom ROM on your current device.
> Hit thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



Thanks. I will wait till summer meanwhile I just purchased Nexus6 even though it's old but hope it works well enough to satisfy my needs temporarily


----------



## khanvict90 (Feb 7, 2017)

*The Nokia P1*
*
DESIGN*

As Nokia moves in to a new Android-powered era, it seems that the company is also planning a major shakeup in terms of its device design. The Nokia P1 will sport an all-metal body that is curved at the corners, similar to many leading Android devices around today. The video also suggested that the device will sport a 5.3in display covered in Gorilla Glass 5, making it hopefully resistant to drops and spills, and come with IP57 dust and water-proof protection Below this is a physical home button with an embedded fingerprint sensor for speedy locking and unlocking.

*FEATURES*

The Nokia P1 looks to be particularly notable as it will be the first device from the company to run Android Nougat out of the box. This means that users will be able to get all the latest features of Google’s Android software, including multi-windows apps, better battery life and security, and a whole host of new emoji. As for cameras, the device will sport a Carl Zeiss-made 22.6MP rear camera, which would be one of the most powerful lenses around today. Charging will be done via a USB-C port, but the device is also expected to sport a 3.5mm headphone jack, meaning there’s no following in Apple’s footsteps.

*HARDWARE*

When it comes to hardware, the Nokia P1 is set to be the company’s most powerful device to date. Reports have claimed the device is going to be sporting a Snapdragon 835 processor, which is currently the most powerful mobile processor available today. This will be backed up by a massive 6GB of RAM - more than many laptops currently provide, and your choice of 128GB or 256GB storage - more than enough to keep thousands of photos. This is all kept running by a huge 3,500mAh battery that should provide you with all-day battery life. All in all, the Nokia P1 could offer quite a competitive package.


----------



## umbra4real (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi,
I'm thinking about buying a new smartphone. Currently using Galaxy S5.
1. 4G/LTE with all frequency bands support.
2. Good camera.
3. Decent battery life.
4. Can be Rooted and has great Dev Support on XDA (Cyanogem, custom Roms etc.)

My budget is 250$ or less. I will be using it for average gaming (medium to high end games), mailing, chats and web surfing.

- I was looking at these:
#Moto G4 Plus - Heard it heads a lot after a certain point of time.
#Samsung A5 (2016) - Galaxy S6 matchable I guess o.0?
#Redmi Note 3 - All is good except for the camera. I have tested it and heard about it from a lot of people.
#J7 (2016) - Mixed reviews out there.
- Anything better or else than Iphone 5s for if no choice 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## khanvict90 (Feb 7, 2017)

umbra4real said:


> Hi,
> I'm thinking about buying a new smartphone. Currently using Galaxy S5.
> 1. 4G/LTE with all frequency bands support.
> 2. Good camera.
> ...

Click to collapse



dont buy samsung just buy something with a snapdragon for the best aosp roms if you buy samsung you are f*cked up because everybody is so because of the update policy of samsung sucks hard


----------



## Strmy (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi! I have Sony Z3compact
My pros for this phone:7.3h sot normal use, build quality,screen quality
My cons for replacing:Bad camera,poor dev support, and to small screen
Im looking for cheapest phone to replace this one, and still be an upgrade.

Poslano sa mog D5803 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rs168 (Feb 8, 2017)

I think im going for LG G6 after S4

Any thought?


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2017)

rs168 said:


> I think im going for LG G6 after S4
> 
> Any thought?

Click to collapse



I think buying  a flagship 2017 device stuck  running a 2016 chip makes no sense. 

Once the snap 835 is avail to  manufacturers other than samsung watch how fast LG launches another G6 with it  not to mention all the other devices to follow. 

If you buy  a G6 when it launches your stuck with an 821....i dont get why anyone would buy it honestly knowing it will be obsolete shortly

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I think buying a flagship 2017 device stuck running a 2016 chip makes no sense.
> 
> Once the snap 835 is avail to manufacturers other than samsung watch how fast LG launches another G6 with it not to mention all the other devices to follow.
> 
> If you buy a G6 when it launches your stuck with an 821....i dont get why anyone would buy it honestly knowing it will be obsolete shortly

Click to collapse



The problem is that LG had a bad year 2016(modular design wasn't that great) and they want to present their flagship like a lot of manufactures on MWC in the end of February. Samsung launches their device in March-May and they are involved in the building process of the 835. So they can do whatever they want to make people think like you. HTC wants to launch their flagship after Samsungs, so they can ship the 835(clever move but I don't know how many people would buy it after the launch of Samsung and LG...in conclusion: LG has to make their device very interesting and on a cheap price level so they can get some sales and recover from last year. Samsung will have good sales, and I hope for HTC that they did the right thing and waited because I think HTC's devices are pretty nice!

Btw: If the LG G6 comes at a lower price level, you can get a pretty great device with a beast CPU(821 is super fast, 835 will be even faster). But also to mention, you can just buy a flagship from 2016 for pretty low money and it will have the 820/1 too, so LG just has to make it interesting or they will fail pretty hard!


----------



## force70 (Feb 10, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> The problem is that LG had a bad year 2016(modular design wasn't that great) and they want to present their flagship like a lot of manufactures on MWC in the end of February. Samsung launches their device in March-May and they are involved in the building process of the 835. So they can do whatever they want to make people think like you. HTC wants to launch their flagship after Samsungs, so they can ship the 835(clever move but I don't know how many people would buy it after the launch of Samsung and LG...in conclusion: LG has to make their device very interesting and on a cheap price level so they can get some sales and recover from last year. Samsung will have good sales, and I hope for HTC that they did the right thing and waited because I think HTC's devices are pretty nice!
> 
> Btw: If the LG G6 comes at a lower price level, you can get a pretty great device with a beast CPU(821 is super fast, 835 will be even faster). But also to mention, you can just buy a flagship from 2016 for pretty low money and it will have the 820/1 too, so LG just has to make it interesting or they will fail pretty hard!

Click to collapse



I would  agreed that LG will need to price it lower to help with sales...they kind of have to.
Selling a device with  soon to be  outdated processor you cant really sell it for top dollar.



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## phoberus (Feb 10, 2017)

Hey guys 
I don't know if I should buy the Oneplus 3T 64Gb for 99 CHF or the Exynos Galaxy S7 for 39 CHF (Discounted prices with two-year subscription at my provider)
...or wait 

I want: (Importance in this order)
1. Good battery life
2. Good camera
3. Custom roms / root
4. Good Screen
5. SD Card

A Galaxy S7 with custom roms like the 3T would be perfect I think 
At the moment I have a Oneplus X and before the Galaxy S3 and the Galaxy S5 (broke now)


----------



## efaustus9 (Feb 10, 2017)

I am looking to finally upgrade from my five year old Samsung S3 I747.  Here are my five main criteria

1. Root support
2. SD Card expansion
3. Removable battery
4. Screen less than 5 in in size
5. CPU performance roughly equivalent to or better than a snapdragon 801

I have done a bit of searching with the only phones getting close to fitting my criteria being the Sony xperia compact series. Alas the sony xperia compact series does not offer a removable battery, so maybe someone here can suggest some phones I've missed.    

Thank you in advance


----------



## ewingr (Feb 11, 2017)

phoberus said:


> Hey guys
> I don't know if I should buy the Oneplus 3T 64Gb for 99 CHF or the Exynos Galaxy S7 for 39 CHF (Discounted prices with two-year subscription at my provider)
> ...or wait
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suppose it depends on what carrier you are with for the S7.  In my case, AT&T and TMobile...very little ROM support. I think even Root is iffy...although it's been a while since I've checked. Sounds to me like the Oneplus 3T would be best for your important list.



efaustus9 said:


> I am looking to finally upgrade from my five year old Samsung S3 I747.  Here are my five main criteria
> 
> 1. Root support
> 2. SD Card expansion
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much out there any more with removable battery. The LG V20 has that and meets most of your criteria, except for small screen. For me, the larger screen is a preference.


----------



## efaustus9 (Feb 11, 2017)

ewingr said:


> Not much out there any more with removable battery. The LG V20 has that and meets most of your criteria, except for small screen. For me, the larger screen is a preference.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the reply, and yes it is so true, trying to find a decent spec phone with a removable battery is difficult these days. I like being able to quick swap a battery when out on long excursions, also when the battery starts to go I like being able to replace it instead of the whole phone.  As for your suggestion from LG I looked at the V5 which meets my criteria except for the screen which is a little over 5 in. I just gave the V20 a look a very nice device but pushing close to 6 in is a deal breaker for me, difficult one handed operation, also phones over 5 in I find are a little bulky in the pockets and have a tendency to fall out of my breast pocket at work.


----------



## Blake Bill (Feb 11, 2017)

very good

Sent from my Huawei Nexus 6P using XDA Labs


----------



## ewingr (Feb 12, 2017)

efaustus9 said:


> Thank you for the reply, and yes it is so true, trying to find a decent spec phone with a removable battery is difficult these days. I like being able to quick swap a battery when out on long excursions, also when the battery starts to go I like being able to replace it instead of the whole phone.  As for your suggestion from LG I looked at the V5 which meets my criteria except for the screen which is a little over 5 in. I just gave the V20 a look a very nice device but pushing close to 6 in is a deal breaker for me, difficult one handed operation, also phones over 5 in I find are a little bulky in the pockets and have a tendency to fall out of my breast pocket at work.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I understand. Lots of folks feel like you do.

In my case, I never tried to do anything on a phone one handed, so that's not an issue for me. I feel I can get stuff done faster with both hands.

Regarding pockets: I gave them up before size was a problem, and I had my first Palm Pilot...dropped from pocket to stool Also, hasn't happened to me, but I know a couple folks that have broken their screens from being in pockets.

I purchase cases that use belt clips, and the phone faces in, so screen is protected. No keys fighting for space with the phone. Quick easy access. But, it is a pain in the tush to have it hanging out there, I will admit.

I prefer a larger screen for viewing anyway, so I don't have to worry about trading a removable battery to have a small phone.

It'll be interesting to see what you settle on. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pille_on_Android (Feb 12, 2017)

Paden the possibility of an double Post:

Hey i want to go from an s5 to a new phone, so far i have found the Honor 6x as an good option. My budget is at about 250 Euro. Do you guys have any good suggestion or will there be something better for my budget in the near future?

Many Thanks!


----------



## forrestroco (Feb 12, 2017)

waiting for the new phones what are commes in the next months. favorite = samsung galaxy s8


----------



## Pille_on_Android (Feb 12, 2017)

forrestroco said:


> waiting for the new phones what are commes in the next months. favorite = samsung galaxy s8

Click to collapse



Hmm, May be. 
But to be realistic what I can i expect in my budget or in case of tec. stats if you take the honor 6x an example???


----------



## darknezz19 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Help suggest a CDMA phone that can be rooted and loaded with a Nougat rom.*

Hi everyone. Looking for an older phone, but there are just so many it's hard to know what would be a good value. 

Would like to get a quad core with a good amount of ram, that can be rooted and loaded with a nougat rom.

My budget is around 20-60 USD. 

Looking at the LG G2 as those are about $60 and appear to be able to load Nougat roms after rooting. If anyone knows something that would be just as good for cheaper that would be appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Charlsneck (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, I am planning to buy next phone Google Pixel.  I love it.


----------



## easedel (Feb 13, 2017)

I honestly have no idea what the next phone will be. All I been doing is looking the past 2 months. Soon as I find one that might work ( its for my father ) I read about the amount of issues they have. 

In January I had return the Blu R1 HD ( still had the spyware firmware version and wouldn't update ) & the Alcatel Pop 4 plus I got last month is already randomly rebooting. 
Seems budget brands are just a mess now with problems. Nexus 5x having boot loops, LGs altogether having boot loops, Moto G series with overheating & ghost touch problems ( a lot of bad user reviews lately ).  

It shouldn't be this hard to find a sub $200 phone with band 12 that is still considered usable.


----------



## drlenny (Feb 13, 2017)

Check this out! it's a snapdragon 820 phone with a 21mp camera for $200
http://www.coolicool.com/leeco-letv...omm-snapdragon-820-215ghz-quad-core-5-g-45000  it supports band 12.


----------



## Charlsneck (Feb 14, 2017)

Thank you for suggesting.


----------



## hscrugby (Feb 14, 2017)

drlenny said:


> Check this out! it's a snapdragon 820 phone with a 21mp camera for $200
> http://www.coolicool.com/leeco-letv...omm-snapdragon-820-215ghz-quad-core-5-g-45000  it supports band 12.

Click to collapse



Check other sites for it too.
That one is end of Feb for shipping.  Depending on what country you're in, might speed it up more or less.
I linked the wrong phone.   Ignore this.  Sorry for that.  
Is also a little cheaper?  
Also slow boat from China.  
I still haven't tried one of the LeEco's, but have heard/seen mixed things with their weird launcher that wants you to subscribe to their video stuff.  Some say easy to replace, other reviews say you can't get rid of it.  They also have some decent prices in their store depending on what country you're in.


----------



## drlenny (Feb 14, 2017)

hscrugby said:


> Check other sites for it too.
> That one is end of Feb for shipping.  Depending on what country you're in, might speed it up more or less.
> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_428566.html
> Is also a little cheaper?
> ...

Click to collapse




Be careful! that is NOT the same phone, that one is the Le 2 Pro and has a Helio X20 (not a bad processor). The one I linked is the Le Max 2, it has the 2016 and 2017(Q1-Q2?) best processor the Qualcomm Snapdragon 820. Also, it only has the gold option. I find gold a little ostentatious for my taste. It seems like none of the flagships of 2017 Q1 and maybe Q2 will ship with Qualcomm's new 835 chip so this will be the best chip on the market (barring Exynos fanboys) till that time.


==== Edit
Also, the Le Max 2 (x829) is unlocked and usable globally (including US, full T-Mobile & AT&T support), where the LE 2 Pro is only usable in Asian Markets.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Feb 14, 2017)

drlenny said:


> Be careful! that is NOT the same phone, that one is the Le 2 Pro and has a Helio X20 (not a bad processor). The one I linked is the Le Max 2, it has the 2016 and 2017(Q1-Q2?) best processor the Qualcomm Snapdragon 820. Also, it only has the gold option. I find gold a little ostentatious for my taste. It seems like none of the flagships of 2017 Q1 and maybe Q2 will ship with Qualcomm's new 835 chip so this will be the best chip on the market (barring Exynos fanboys) till that time.
> 
> 
> ==== Edit
> Also, the Le Max 2 (x829) is unlocked and usable globally (including US, full T-Mobile & AT&T support), where the LE 2 Pro is only usable in Asian Markets.

Click to collapse



SD 821 is the best chipset, but the 820 is still pretty good


----------



## hscrugby (Feb 14, 2017)

drlenny said:


> Be careful! that is NOT the same phone, that one is the Le 2 Pro and has a Helio X20 (not a bad processor). The one I linked is the Le Max 2, it has the 2016 and 2017(Q1-Q2?) best processor the Qualcomm Snapdragon 820. Also, it only has the gold option. I find gold a little ostentatious for my taste. It seems like none of the flagships of 2017 Q1 and maybe Q2 will ship with Qualcomm's new 835 chip so this will be the best chip on the market (barring Exynos fanboys) till that time.
> 
> 
> ==== Edit
> Also, the Le Max 2 (x829) is unlocked and usable globally (including US, full T-Mobile & AT&T support), where the LE 2 Pro is only usable in Asian Markets.

Click to collapse



you're right.  crumbs, I found the le max 2 on a few sites, then miss read that one.  
I've read too many phone models on web pages.  I'm trying to replace my zenfone 2 (battery issues and Intel won't run Ingress, our corporate skype, or our corporate Good Browser on MM... sigh.)  
I still just can't make my mind up about the Le Eco phones.  Anyone know if they historically (very small history) have done OS updates etc?


----------



## drlenny (Feb 14, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> SD 821 is the best chipset, but the 820 is still pretty good

Click to collapse



I'll give ya that, but really only a minor revision. I'm coming from a SD808, so SD808=>SD820 is a huge leap, as is SD820/SD821=>SD835.

I don't think the 820/821 differences justify the $200-250 price difference I see between the Le Max 2 and the very cheapest SD821 phone I can find.

The performance upgrade between the 820/821 is roughly 10% in bench-marking which will translate into a negligible difference in real life. Your best advantage coming from the higher clocked energy efficient cores, giving possibly better battery life if you tend to keep your phone in your pocket more than you use it, (most of us, but not me on some days).

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




hscrugby said:


> you're right.  crumbs, I found the le max 2 on a few sites, then miss read that one.
> I've read too many phone models on web pages.  I'm trying to replace my zenfone 2 (battery issues and Intel won't run Ingress, our corporate skype, or our corporate Good Browser on MM... sigh.)
> I still just can't make my mind up about the Le Eco phones.  Anyone know if they historically (very small history) have done OS updates etc?

Click to collapse



I've bought one, I'll let ya know how it is when it gets here.

---------- Post added at 04:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------




drlenny said:


> I'll give ya that, but really only a minor revision. I'm coming from a SD808, so SD808=>SD820 is a huge leap, as is SD820/SD821=>SD835.
> 
> I don't think the 820/821 differences justify the $200-250 price difference I see between the Le Max 2 and the very cheapest SD821 phone I can find.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



now, granted, If I saw a OnePlus 3 at $200, or a OnePlus 3T at $250, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## hude75 (Feb 15, 2017)

Check and compare at gsmarena.com


----------



## PrinceLys (Feb 16, 2017)

I've been following ASUS since zenfone 6 product...
was gonna buy it, then Zenfone 2 announce its release date and I waited then I bought it online.
Now waiting for the Zenfone AR 
:victory:I can't wait OMG


----------



## mjcoolfire (Feb 17, 2017)

I am thinking buying an Android phone this time around. My budget is around 600 dollars at best. Which phone is good/easy to root, install Roms and Xposed at the moment? Need a phone around the 4GB RAM range and a very good battery life.


----------



## drlenny (Feb 17, 2017)

mjcoolfire said:


> I am thinking buying an Android phone this time around. My budget is around 600 dollars at best. Which phone is good/easy to root, install Roms and Xposed at the moment? Need a phone around the 4GB RAM range and a very good battery life.

Click to collapse




For that price totally a OnePlus 3T, the most developer friendly phone. And top of the spec list right now.


----------



## mjcoolfire (Feb 17, 2017)

drlenny said:


> For that price totally a OnePlus 3T, the most developer friendly phone. And top of the spec list right now.

Click to collapse



I heard it was a nice phone, but what about the S7, specifically the S7 edge. I like the display plus it is microsd expandable.


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 17, 2017)

mjcoolfire said:


> I heard it was a nice phone, but what about the S7, specifically the S7 edge. I like the display plus it is microsd expandable.

Click to collapse



S7 is not good in terms of ROMs while Oneplus 3/3T are the best and also have better performance. Although if you want to use VR, S7 would be better because of higher pixel density.
Also note Xposed is not yet compatible with Android Nougat, so if you use Nougat, you will have to wait until Xposed framework is made compatible. The dev rovo89 is still working on it.

Hit thanks if it helped!


----------



## youngchaos (Feb 17, 2017)

I've just RMA a OnePlus3T cause of failed speakerphone mic. I was wondering to take HTC10 but the Wifi bug terrify me..  thinking a secondhand Honor8 aswell.. but meh?! Should i just wait for next flagships?


----------



## Juice3250 (Feb 18, 2017)

I currently have an LG G4 that I just paid off with my tax refund. I won't be getting another phone until this one dies. I'm on my second one after the first one had the bootloop. It's gonna be so nice not having a payment and that extra money in my pocket every month.


----------



## force70 (Feb 18, 2017)

Juice3250 said:


> I currently have an LG G4 that I just paid off with my tax refund. I won't be getting another phone until this one dies. I'm on my second one after the first one had the bootloop. It's gonna be so nice not having a payment and that extra money in my pocket every month.

Click to collapse



Agreed.

That's why i  buy my all my  devices outright, it would suck having to make payments on a cell phone.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes it does but also most people i know can't afford to just spend $700+ on a phone most of the time. I have a 1.5 year old s6 I bought months ago for $300 and an m9 I just got for $$200 I plan to sell or trade for something else.


----------



## Sotiris02 (Feb 19, 2017)

I would really like to know which one to get on Summer
Xiaomi mi5 or Nexus 6p?

Both phones are great and both have great Development support.

Here in Greece,Xiaomi mi5 is about 260 Euro and Nexus 6p at about 400 Euro.
Any option (till max 300 Euro will be accepted)

Greetings.


----------



## force70 (Feb 19, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> Yes it does but also most people i know can't afford to just spend $700+ on a phone most of the time. I have a 1.5 year old s6 I bought months ago for $300 and an m9 I just got for $$200 I plan to sell or trade for something else.

Click to collapse



Yeah they arent getting any cheaper thats for sure lol. 

The note 7 was around $1200 CAN after tax...makes me wonder how much the S8 plus is going to be.

The days of sub $1000 flagship are def over.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## mjcoolfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Now I don't know which phone to get. What phone would be easy to root or have a bunch of ROMS, especially on Marshmallow so I can get Xposed.


----------



## Burningman92 (Feb 19, 2017)

mjcoolfire said:


> Now I don't know which phone to get. What phone would be easy to root or have a bunch of ROMS, especially on Marshmallow so I can get Xposed.

Click to collapse



I Just got the Lenovo Zuk z2 (plus, not pro version) for just €190. It is an awesome phone with great specs, comparable with the samsung s7.
I currently have Cyanogenmod 13 (marsmallow 6.0) installed on it with xposed. Runs almost flawless. 
Rooting it costs you some time, but there are several guides online for this model and isn't very hard to do. 
!Do take care hat this is a phone that has to be shipped from asia and pay attention to additional costs such as custom clearance and taxes. but even with that, definitely woth the money. best phone i ever bought.


----------



## mjcoolfire (Feb 19, 2017)

Burningman92 said:


> I Just got the Lenovo Zuk z2 (plus, not pro version) for just €190. It is an awesome phone with great specs, comparably with the samsung s7.
> currently have Cyanogenmod 13 (marsmallow 6.0) installed on it with xposed. runs almost flawless.
> rooting it costs you some time, but there are several guides online for this model and isn't very hard to do.
> !do take care hat this is a phone that has to be shipped from asia and pay attention to additional costs such as custom clearance and taxes. but even with that, definitely woth the money. best phone i ever bought.

Click to collapse



Well the closest thing I can look at that I am interested is the S7 line from Samsung. Since it is microSD expandable and whatnot I wonder if I can install ROMS but I heard they are pretty unstable. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Preshak (Feb 19, 2017)

Mi MIX.


----------



## Burningman92 (Feb 19, 2017)

mjcoolfire said:


> Well the closest thing I can look at that I am interested is the S7 line from Samsung. Since it is microSD expandable and whatnot I wonder if I can install ROMS but I heard they are pretty unstable. Thanks for the reply.

Click to collapse



To determine what phone you should buy is mostly dependent on your budget and your demands. 
because the samsung is in the €700 range and the zuk z2 is available under €200 i found that the small differences and extra options on the s7 weren't worth nearly the €500 difference. 
in that regard, the zuk z2 offers a better price/value. although if you want the newest features (double cam/nfc etc.) then you will probably have to spend a bit more money. 
For good chinese phones (value/€) also worth checking out:

xiaomi: mi5 (s, s plus etc) / mi mix / redmi 
huawei honor 6x
Lenovo zuk z2 pro

In my opinion, the famous brands (i.e. samsung, apple, sony etc.) aren't worth their money because you pay a lot just for the brand name. 
As far as stability goes, this heavily depends on your ROM. there are stable ROM's for every phone, although you might prefer some ROM's that are not necessarily stable the device you want. my advice? pick a device you want and check which roms will probably function on it. it might help you decde what device to buy.


----------



## enjoymoosic (Feb 20, 2017)

Pixel XL or LG V20? Finally switching back to Android after a brief stint with the iPhone. 
I think I would prefer the Pixel, but the cost is kind of discouraging me.

I'm also considering the 6p to tide me over for awhile.


----------



## Domin_PL (Feb 20, 2017)

Just sold my Nexus 5x. Looking for a replacement, I have no time limit, I can wait even till the end of this year.
 Budget: as least as possible, let's get 300E, 400 is max but I wouldn't like to  spend:
1) developer phone, like Nexus, easy revert to warranty, just no flashing state, with bad quality camera it needs to be max 200E
2) same as above, good camera, max 300E
3) all of all I think would should have 3gb ram
4) I think not to choose another CPU than Snapdragon, can anybody take a voice in this thread? How does it look like? I think they are the best, they don't overheat much and have the best performance not like Kyrin/Mediatek CPUs.

Thanks!


----------



## Sotiris02 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sotiris02 said:


> I would really like to know which one to get on Summer
> Xiaomi mi5 or Nexus 6p?
> 
> Both phones are great and both have great Development support.
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone?

*Additional Information *
Now I'm using a LG G3 rooted with CyanogenMod 13.


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 20, 2017)

Sotiris02 said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Additional Information
> Now I'm using a LG G3 rooted with CyanogenMod 13.

Click to collapse



I would go for the Nexus 6p, even tho its more expensive but it has better rom developpement, super fast fingerprint scanner, fast updates...etc


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Feb 20, 2017)

So I'm looking to buy a phone for my mom. Her old one broke down. Not looking for a new last generation phone. Looking for something tiny (<5") with dual sim.

I found these until now:

http://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_c_zc451cg-6982.php
http://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_y3ii-8037.php
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_j1_mini_prime-8397.php

Any help?


----------



## avramoskistefan (Feb 21, 2017)

*Help*

Hi! I am looking to buy an android device for ~300-400$. Right now I have iPhone 5s, and there are certain things I'd like to have.
1) Good battery life (at least one full day).
2) Good selfie camera, good main camera.
3) Being able to root.
4) Good design.
5) SD card slot that supports at least 128GB. 
I don't play games, I use phone mainly for social networks, taking photos, listening to music, etc. I don't care what year the phone is, and I don't really care about stock android experience. I am also planning to root and customize my phone, so keep that in mind. Big screen would be a good bonus. I don't need a lot of things, as you can see. Phones, that I am currently considering are: Honor 8 (like everything, except small screen size), LG V10 (don't like battery and selfie camera is questionable), Huawei Mate S (don't know much, but looks good on paper). I am stuck and a little bit lost, too many factors to consider in android world. I was also thinking about China brand devices like Xiaomi and Meizu. I was impressed with design, and battery life, but not very impressed with camera capabilities. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 21, 2017)

Domin_PL said:


> Just sold my Nexus 5x. Looking for a replacement, I have no time limit, I can wait even till the end of this year.
> Budget: as least as possible, let's get 300E, 400 is max but I wouldn't like to spend:
> 1) developer phone, like Nexus, easy revert to warranty, just no flashing state, with bad quality camera it needs to be max 200E
> 2) same as above, good camera, max 300E
> ...

Click to collapse



Just get a OnePlus 3T!

Phones with non-SnapDragon CPUs generally lack development so I will suggest to stick to SnapDragon, also be sure to check development support before you buy.
Initially I thought that having Snapdragon would guarantee development but the phone I bought(which has exact same chipset as Nexus 5) didn't have a working camera on ROMs later than Kitkat.

Hit thanks if it helped!

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------




doriandiaconu said:


> So I'm looking to buy a phone for my mom. Her old one broke down. Not looking for a new last generation phone. Looking for something tiny (<5") with dual sim.
> 
> I found these until now:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Consider Motorola phones since they have easy to use interface or look for something from the previous brand she had so it will not require a learning curve; unless she wants to try something new.


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Feb 21, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Just get a OnePlus 3T!
> 
> Phones with non-SnapDragon CPUs generally lack development so I will suggest to stick to SnapDragon, also be sure to check development support before you buy.
> Initially I thought that having Snapdragon would guarantee development but the phone I bought(which has exact same chipset as Nexus 5) didn't have a working camera on ROMs later than Kitkat.
> ...

Click to collapse



I got the Huawei in the end. Zenfone was heavily bloated. Samsung has crap battery and sufered from overheating. Thanks!


----------



## Domin_PL (Feb 21, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Just get a OnePlus 3T!
> 
> Phones with non-SnapDragon CPUs generally lack development so I will suggest to stick to SnapDragon, also be sure to check development support before you buy.
> Initially I thought that having Snapdragon would guarantee development but the phone I bought(which has exact same chipset as Nexus 5) didn't have a working camera on ROMs later than Kitkat.
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking about it,but I'm not sure to this.
It costs a lot and mostly I care of development that I'm going to get started building from source not on ready builds, phone is not my only expense, I need to buy a computer too.

I also think about some Xiaomi devices, but I need to take a look at warranty rules, just if I revert to stock after running custom it wouldn't void its warranty. 
Nokia 3 is also coming, heard that it's gonna have quick updates, so may it would be also a good way to go through.


----------



## Glow8 (Feb 23, 2017)

I don't know I'm using a Redmi Note 3 and its amazing but I don't think I will stay in xiaomi

Maybe I'd go with a nexus, they look pretty nice and powerful


----------



## aviralrstg (Feb 24, 2017)

Glow8 said:


> I don't know I'm using a Redmi Note 3 and its amazing but I don't think I will stay in xiaomi
> 
> Maybe I'd go with a nexus, they look pretty nice and powerful

Click to collapse



Nexus lineup is now dead, there won't be any new Nexus, last Nexus devices (6P and 5X) were launched in 2015. If you are fine with older devices and really want a Nexus, I would recommend 6P which costs around same as OnePlus 3T.
Either buy Pixels or you can try OnePlus devices which are now considered as nexus by developers due to low cost, excellent performance and ease of modding, but Xiaomi isn't bad either.

Hit Thanks if it helped!


----------



## Glow8 (Feb 24, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Nexus lineup is now dead, there won't be any new Nexus, last Nexus devices (6P and 5X) were launched in 2015. If you are fine with older devices and really want a Nexus, I would recommend 6P which costs around same as OnePlus 3T.
> Either buy Pixels or you can try OnePlus devices which are now considered as nexus by developers due to low cost, excellent performance and ease of modding, but Xiaomi isn't bad either.
> 
> Hit Thanks if it helped!

Click to collapse



Oh really? I'm so outdated then hahah


----------



## 2absentminded (Feb 24, 2017)

Looking for suggestions with USA T-Mobile LTE compatibility to upgrade a pair of Moto g3 phones.  My phone prior was Nexus 4.  I am not a huge fan of Moto g plastic.  I only have 300 to replace the two phones this year. I really want something tough and metal.  Splash resistance is a nice perk.  I want to be able to run dumg CPU warming games for my kids without it ranking the frame rate and I LOVE to be different.  I really wanted a Redmi 4 or Umi super 4g, but it looks like the lack the red b2,4,12 for T-Mobile network. Something with CyanogenMod available is a bonus.  The second phone is for my wife.  She has complained about the Moto g for the last 2 years.  I would get her an iPhone but the money went to her root canal and crown I instead.  Lol.  So how about a phone that just works and can play pokemon go for her that has a nice UI and little lag?  She doesn't need LTE as long as it has hspa+.  Tall order I know.  I was milling over the $99 Moto g play with Amazon ads for her and a $200 one for me...  
Thanks!


----------



## avramoskistefan (Feb 24, 2017)

2absentminded said:


> Looking for suggestions with USA T-Mobile LTE compatibility to upgrade a pair of Moto g3 phones.  My phone prior was Nexus 4.  I am not a huge fan of Moto g plastic.  I only have 300 to replace the two phones this year. I really want something tough and metal.  Splash resistance is a nice perk.  I want to be able to run dumg CPU warming games for my kids without it ranking the frame rate and I LOVE to be different.  I really wanted a Redmi 4 or Umi super 4g, but it looks like the lack the red b2,4,12 for T-Mobile network. Something with CyanogenMod available is a bonus.  The second phone is for my wife.  She has complained about the Moto g for the last 2 years.  I would get her an iPhone but the money went to her root canal and crown I instead.  Lol.  So how about a phone that just works and can play pokemon go for her that has a nice UI and little lag?  She doesn't need LTE as long as it has hspa+.  Tall order I know.  I was milling over the $99 Moto g play with Amazon ads for her and a $200 one for me...
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'd get Redmi Note 3, instead of redmi 4. It has bigger screen, good battery (one of the most powerful batteries on the market, to be exact), it has a lot of custom ROMs and is a great phone overall.  And for your wife, get Redmi 3s. It has even better battery and 5" screen. Buy directly from China, it's a lot cheaper. For that price, you will get a lot more than what motorola has to offer)


----------



## 2absentminded (Feb 24, 2017)

avramoskistefan said:


> I'd get Redmi Note 3, instead of redmi 4. It has bigger screen, good battery (one of the most powerful batteries on the market, to be exact), it has a lot of custom ROMs and is a great phone overall.  And for your wife, get Redmi 3s. It has even better battery and 5" screen. Buy directly from China, it's a lot cheaper. For that price, you will get a lot more than what motorola has to offer)

Click to collapse



So, buy from some place like GearBest? Does it work on US T-Mobile with just bands 2 and 4?


----------



## avramoskistefan (Feb 25, 2017)

2absentminded said:


> So, buy from some place like GearBest? Does it work on US T-Mobile with just bands 2 and 4?

Click to collapse



I am new here, so can't post links, you have to remove spaces.

willmyphonework. net - Redmi 3s works, but ONLY HK, Singapore and Malaysian version. You can always ask sellers, to send you that particular model or look for it on GearBest or Aliexpress.
en. miui .com/thread-234625-1-1.html - How to enable Redmi Note 3 Pro for T-Mobile


----------



## dzold (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp and waze that not get stuck every second price up to about 300 $
what recomended
i thought  about xiomi noye 4 or motarola moto g 4 gen


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

dzold said:


> I'm looking for atleast 4 inch phone agood cemra atleast 8 pxl atleast 1 gb ram mostly for calls radio and whatapp and waze that not get stuck every second price up to about 300 $
> what recomended

Click to collapse



I know this is an android website but the best phone you can get with 4" screen is the iphone se


----------



## dzold (Feb 26, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> I know this is an android website but the best phone you can get with 4" screen is the iphone se

Click to collapse



i sait at least 4 inch
i'll go nuts with os sistem


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

dzold said:


> i sait at least 4 inch
> i'll go nuts with os sistem

Click to collapse



Aaah at least sorry i think i need glasses lol. Well for this you have a big range of choice :
-Nexus 5x
-Oneplus 3 ( if you find a good deal)
-Galaxy S5
-Xiaomi Mi5
-Moto G4
-Galaxy A5 2016
And much more


----------



## dzold (Feb 26, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Aaah at least sorry i think i need glasses lol. Well for this you have a big range of choice :
> -Nexus 5x
> -Oneplus 3 ( if you find a good deal)
> -Galaxy S5
> ...

Click to collapse



But what  the best for the money


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

dzold said:


> But what the best for the money

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3 of course


----------



## dzold (Feb 26, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Oneplus 3 of course

Click to collapse



It's  at least 400$ I want up to 300


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Oneplus 3 of course

Click to collapse



Mi5 then....which is more important for you performance or battery life?


----------



## Namgal (Feb 26, 2017)

*New phone buy*

Hi everyone !
I want to buy a new phone and my criteria are 4:
1) Battery life
2) 400 Euro
3) Good signal (wi-fi , signal) 
4) Good camera
Do you have a good suggestion?


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 26, 2017)

Namgal said:


> Hi everyone !
> I want to buy a new phone and my criteria are 4:
> 1) Battery life
> 2) 400 Euro
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3


----------



## GuestX01053 (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably i'll try getting my hands on a Nokia 6 just to see how far they've gotten


----------



## Xaif (Feb 27, 2017)

OnePlus 3T


----------



## Namgal (Feb 27, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Oneplus 3

Click to collapse



Thanks for the answer!
What about HTC 10?
I like the design...!


----------



## Dobryi_Mi (Feb 27, 2017)

probably meizu pro 6


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 27, 2017)

Namgal said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> What about HTC 10?
> I like the design...!

Click to collapse



Yes it is pretty good too :good:


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2017)

ok. need some opinions please. currently on an htcm8 thats going downhill fast. had since they came out.
am currently looking at :
1) honor 8.
2) axon7.
3) ???
need external sdcard slot and about same size or smaller than the m8.
any ideas suggestions are appreciated.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Soufiansky (Feb 27, 2017)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok. need some opinions please. currently on an htcm8 thats going downhill fast. had since they came out.
> am currently looking at :
> 1) honor 8.
> 2) axon7.
> ...

Click to collapse



Forgot the most important thing like most of people do....what is your budget?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Feb 27, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Forgot the most important thing like most of people do....what is your budget?

Click to collapse



roughly $300 - $400 U.S. will consider ; used in good condition. doesnt have to be brand new.

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Hippie459MN (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok, looking to make an upgrade from my Samsung Galaxy S5 (Sprint) and not sure what to get. I would really love a Galaxy S7 (my mom has one and I really like it) but the locked bootloader is whats keeping me from getting it.  If I could root and flash the xposed framework to it then maybe but for now, I want to look at some other options. What I want is a phone I can root of course, and really want a removable battery and MUST have an external SD card slot. I DO NOT want something with an onboard SD card only. I already had to deal with the whole phone taking a dump and not able to get any of my pictures or videos off of it cause the phone would no longer boot up. I was less than happy about that. Any ideas? Should I wait for something coming out soon? Thanks.


----------



## caffeinated chris (Feb 28, 2017)

Hippie459MN said:


> Ok, looking to make an upgrade from my Samsung Galaxy S5 (Sprint) and not sure what to get. I would really love a Galaxy S7 (my mom has one and I really like it) but the locked bootloader is whats keeping me from getting it.  If I could root and flash the xposed framework to it then maybe but for now, I want to look at some other options. What I want is a phone I can root of course, and really want a removable battery and MUST have an external SD card slot. I DO NOT want something with an onboard SD card only. I already had to deal with the whole phone taking a dump and not able to get any of my pictures or videos off of it cause the phone would no longer boot up. I was less than happy about that. Any ideas? Should I wait for something coming out soon? Thanks.

Click to collapse



Same page as you. Pixel sounds great but not ext SD, Moto Z Force sounds amazing but locked bootloader... And s8 will likely follow with being locked down or no ext SD. What is happening to these good phones producing what ppl want! Why even go wireless for headphones?? Most ppl still use a damn wired headphones!


----------



## khanvict90 (Feb 28, 2017)

*[OnePlus 5]*

*the new OnePlus smartphone will take cues from Samsung's Galaxy S7 Edge and will sport dual-edge curved display. The rumoured dual-edge screen is said to be a highlight of the handset, apart from a 16-megapixel selfie camera. Other rumoured details claimed for the OnePlus 5 include a 23-megapixel rear camera while the handset is said to come with 6GB or 8GB of RAM. The Chinese company is also widely expected to bump the storage on the next flagship to 256GB. Another detail says that the OnePlus 5 may come with a Ceramic body mimicking the Xiaomi Mi MIX. On chipset, the report suggests that OnePlus may wait for the Snapdragon 835 to be available*

This phone is gonna be the bomb:angel:

---------- Post added at 11:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------

Which One?

*1.)* OnePlus 5
*2.)* Nokia 8
*3.)* LG G6
*4.)* Samsung Galaxy s8
*5.)* Pixel 2
*6.)* Huawei p10
*7.)* Sony Xperia XZ Premium


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

me poor LG g3 [emoji24] [emoji24] could get it fixed or get me a brand new LG v20 uum what to do .

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## AnotherFreakinNoob (Mar 2, 2017)

I've been researching for a few weeks about purchasing a new phone. #1. Priority is camera. #2. Is support and ability to flash custom ROMs. (I use Straight Talk and obviously they don't update.) #2A. How the phone performs (speed using multiple apps and such). #3. Size (Smaller the better. Will not buy a phone with a screen bigger than 5.5") Would love some recommendations. My current top 5 phones I am considering are as follows.  

1. LG G4 (Really like that it captures raw image files. Would've already purchased but bootloop issue has me hesitant)
2. HTC One M9 (Seems solid. Probably my actual #1 at the moment)
3. Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (Also seems like a solid phone. Maybe the best bang for the buck)
4. Sony Xperia Z5 compact (Price compared to others is why this one is #4)
5. Moto G 3rd Gen


----------



## johnha (Mar 2, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm trying to find a worthy upgrade from my Moto G3. My requirements list consists of:

Must:
-5.2" display or smaller
-3gb+ ram
-camera2 api
-root
-external SD card slot
-t-mobile USA compatibility
-good lineageos popularity
-flat back (not curved, I want it to lay flat on a table)
-front firing speaker

Nice to have:
-oled screen
-waterproofing
-nice camera with PDAF
-fingerprint sensor

Considered:
-Pixel and OnePlus 3T (but no SD card)
-Moto G5+ (lacks camera2 API support?)
-Blackberry keyone (but likely no root)


Am I overlooking any devices?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]+ (Mar 2, 2017)

I need a phone with a 
9-10/10 camera
7-10/10 battery
6-10/10 performance
6-10/10 display
And 5-10/10 build quality

I thought about HTC 10, OnePlus 3t, G5 and These galaxy A5/7 but can't make up my mind... They're all about the same price... Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

[email protected]+ said:


> I need a phone with a
> 9-10/10 camera
> 7-10/10 battery
> 6-10/10 performance
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi looks like v20 ticks all box's for you to.. 

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## [email protected]+ (Mar 2, 2017)

dornz said:


> Hi looks like v20 ticks all box's for you to..

Click to collapse



I think the v20 is way too expensive here... (200$ more than the other phones...) Any other phone?

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------




dornz said:


> Hi looks like v20 ticks all box's for you to..

Click to collapse



The v20 is way more expensive than the other phones... Any other idea?


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

How much all together ? with extra $200

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 01:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

Is this to steep ..on eBay for €510

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

Or this one 

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## mobiusm (Mar 2, 2017)

Axon 7 is a great choice for most people here IMO...


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2017)

dornz said:


> View attachment 4059069 me poor LG g3 [emoji24] [emoji24] could get it fixed or get me a brand new LG v20 uum what to do .
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



As nice as it was the G3 is very outdated and not worth fixing.

I wouldnt buy a V20 either unless you need removable battery. G6 will drop soon if I was in your position I would get a G6

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

force70 said:


> As nice as it was the G3 is very outdated and not worth fixing.
> 
> I wouldnt buy a V20 either unless you need removable battery. G6 will drop soon if I was in your position I would get a G6
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



Well I'm not to pushed about removeble battery it's ex SD slot built in I need because let's face it even if I get a phone with  128gb internal storage it's not anuff  I don't think g6 has that either and the g6 looks sick to  

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## force70 (Mar 2, 2017)

dornz said:


> Well I'm not to pushed about removeble battery it's ex SD slot built in I need because let's face it even if I get a phone with 128gb internal storage it's not anuff I don't think g6 has that either and the g6 looks sick to

Click to collapse




Yes G6 has ext sd card alot


----------



## dornz (Mar 2, 2017)

Well that awesome will check that out 

Sent from my HTC Desire 530 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Jnioms (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys!
My parents are currently in europe and i was thinking in updating my S5 (currently the 16 gb internal memory is killing me).
I was between the Huawei Mate 9 Pro and the Oneplus 3T but i have been reading some comments on the S7 edge and now im in doubt.
I considered myself a Samsung fanboy, but i think i am ready to change if i have to.

Could you give me a hand please? What i am looking would be:
1) 4 or more GB of RAM (6~8 would be the best).
2) 32 or more GB of internal memory (64 GB would be ideal if it has SD card slot, if not it should be at least 128 GB for the apps, photos and music).
3) Good battery life, i expect at least 1 day of semi-heavy using (i listen to music 7 hours a day, surf internet and facebook for 2 hours a day and answer snaps/whatsapps every now and then).
4) Good customer support, i dont want updates daily but at least 2-3 in a year should keep it up to date. Also it would be great if it has TWRP and ability to root.
5) Good camera, better with OIS (for what i read, dual lens are going to rule, so it would be great if it has it. Not a professional photographer but i take photos at partys with low light) .
6) Fingerprint sensor (if it takes 0.2s or 3s its the same for me).
7) Water resistant (i would like to talk when it rains, or watch google maps under the rain, I won't swim with it and keep it away from pools).
8) Barometer and IR blaster would be great, but i can live without them.

Oh, and i was thinking something around 800 usd, but it isn't a problem right now. I think 1000 usd would be my top.

Thanks!


----------



## force70 (Mar 4, 2017)

Jnioms said:


> Hi guys!
> My parents are currently in europe and i was thinking in updating my S5 (currently the 16 gb internal memory is killing me).
> I was between the Huawei Mate 9 Pro and the Oneplus 3T but i have been reading some comments on the S7 edge and now im in doubt.
> I considered myself a Samsung fanboy, but i think i am ready to change if i have to.
> ...

Click to collapse



I dont put the one plus T in the same category as the mate 9 pro...not even close. Id go with the pro easily
I have an s7 edge but as it is coming to the end of its life cycle i wouldn't buy it either...no one wants last year's flagship with the newest model coming out so soon.

Id wait and pick up an S8 if I were in your shoes.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 4, 2017)

caffeinated chris said:


> Same page as you. Pixel sounds great but not ext SD, Moto Z Force sounds amazing but locked bootloader... And s8 will likely follow with being locked down or no ext SD. What is happening to these good phones producing what ppl want! Why even go wireless for headphones?? Most ppl still use a damn wired headphones!

Click to collapse



agree...personally i hate the no extSD phones, and also the wireless headphone gimmicks. its one reason i am holding off an upgrade now if . Pixel is not good value imo so i also won't be considering that either. HTC Ultra looks like a compromise (with external Sad card) but the 821 snapdragon is last years.... not decided.

---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------




force70 said:


> I dont put the one plus T in the same category as the mate 9 pro...not even close. Id go with the pro easily
> I have an s7 edge but as it is coming to the end of its life cycle i wouldn't buy it either...no one wants last year's flagship with the newest model coming out so soon.
> 
> Id wait and pick up an S8 if I were in your shoes.

Click to collapse



whats the target launch price for S8?


----------



## force70 (Mar 4, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> agree...personally i hate the no extSD phones, and also the wireless headphone gimmicks. its one reason i am holding off an upgrade now if . Pixel is not good value imo so i also won't be considering that either. HTC Ultra looks like a compromise (with external Sad card) but the 821 snapdragon is last years.... not decided.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Not sure yet..  Im in Canada and expecting it to  be at least $1000. Samsung needs to remember they are still in the doghouse with many consumers because of the note 7 fiasco...their brand toom a major hit on reputation and they really should be keeping tje lrice point as low as possible but i doubt they will.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 5, 2017)

force70 said:


> Not sure yet.. Im in Canada and expecting it to be at least $1000. Samsung needs to remember they are still in the doghouse with many consumers because of the note 7 fiasco...their brand toom a major hit on reputation and they really should be keeping tje lrice point as low as possible but i doubt they will.

Click to collapse



Damn,personally i will never pay more than 500$ for a phone


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 5, 2017)

seems alot of "new" phones now have 1] less features 2] higher price 3) lower value for money.  The China brand phones are becoming more attractive and better value than ever nowadays.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 5, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> seems alot of "new" phones now have 1] less features 2] higher price 3) lower value for money. The China brand phones are becoming more attractive and better value than ever nowadays.

Click to collapse



And lot of useless power


----------



## nathanotis (Mar 6, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> The China brand phones are becoming more attractive and better value than ever nowadays.

Click to collapse



On this note, I'm soon to be in the market for a new device, and I'm stepping away from phones and getting a tablet...

I need:
4g
7-8" screen
More power is better
Preferably root-able w/ good support here on XDA.

Suggestions?


----------



## sushant121 (Mar 7, 2017)

Oneplus 3T is the finest in the market. Awesome camera. Performance is too good. Build quality is good 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## enjoymoosic (Mar 7, 2017)

Been using an iPhone 6s for a few months, and I desperately want to have an Android phone again. The LG V20 and S7 edge are pretty cheap used right now, but would they get cheaper after the release of the S8/G6? Should I wait it out or just pull the trigger now?


----------



## theshareisgod (Mar 7, 2017)

A Sony Xperia XZ


----------



## williamclarkonet (Mar 7, 2017)

Get the G6


----------



## force70 (Mar 7, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Damn,personally i will never pay more than 500$ for a phone

Click to collapse




Yeah but theres nothing really for $500..my opinion only of course. 

For 500 or less  you will be stuck with the  midrange  devices unfortunately ....i cant think of one big brand  flagship even close to that these days.

Lots of chinese devices for 500 and they are definitely closing the gap but still for the most part cant be considered on a par with an S8, Note 7 (well what it would have been sans recall lol) , G6 etc etc


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello,

I'm looking for a new phone. My budget is $300.
Country: Croatia
Size Preference: no preference
What will it be used for: reddit (and other social media), texting, calling, that's probably it for now
Preferred brands: no preference 
other:
- unlockable bootloader  and good community support (custom ROMs) are strongly preferred
- as many high-end (flagship) features as possible, while they still fit in the price range

If you see that some flagships from a year or two before fit my requirements, feel free to suggest them as well. I will gladly review all sugestions.

Also bear in mind that I'm from Croatia, so please and try to suggest good shops I can buy the proposed phones from (amazon.de or aliexpress maybe?)

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Quote me if you decide to answer me since it will be easier for me to get back to this thread.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking for a new phone. My budget is $300.
> Country: Croatia
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe look for a OnePlus 2 or an used OP3, you will have great development and high end features for low money. Look for Xiaomi too, but then you won't really have a lot of development.


----------



## Fobos531 (Mar 8, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> Maybe look for a OnePlus 2 or an used OP3, you will have great development and high end features for low money. Look for Xiaomi too, but then you won't really have a lot of development.

Click to collapse



Thank you for your reply. I've taken a look at OP2 and there some really interesting deals. However, I'm a bit concerned regarding the fact that it sports SD 810. From what I've heard, it's an infamous SoC that is known to have issues with overheating. Is that true for the OnePlus 2? Regarding Xiaomi, I disagree a bit. I've been checking out Mi5 and it seems very, very good in every aspect while being pretty affordable and having good community support. Of these two options, what do you think is the best deal?

OnePlus 2

Xiaomi Mi 5


----------



## zwat (Mar 8, 2017)

Gi guys, 
I'm looking for a new phone after I've done one of my worst buy with the samsung galaxy s6, which have worse battery than my two year old htc one x+.  
what i like is no bigger than 5,2", big memory as possible and great battery life and dual sim. 
based on gsm arena i've narrowed it down to 
Lenovo ZUK Z2 pro or Xiaomi Mi 5s 
Problem is I'm in Norway and don't know Chinese. How are the builds on these phone? read somewhere that they break easily.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 8, 2017)

zwat said:


> Gi guys,
> I'm looking for a new phone after I've done one of my worst buy with the samsung galaxy s6, which have worse battery than my two year old htc one x+.
> what i like is no bigger than 5,2", big memory as possible and great battery life and dual sim.
> based on gsm arena i've narrowed it down to
> ...

Click to collapse



+1 Me too i hated my S6


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 8, 2017)

Fobos531 said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've taken a look at OP2 and there some really interesting deals. However, I'm a bit concerned regarding the fact that it sports SD 810. From what I've heard, it's an infamous SoC that is known to have issues with overheating. Is that true for the OnePlus 2? Regarding Xiaomi, I disagree a bit. I've been checking out Mi5 and it seems very, very good in every aspect while being pretty affordable and having good community support. Of these two options, what do you think is the best deal?
> 
> OnePlus 2
> 
> Xiaomi Mi 5

Click to collapse



The SD 810 is no problem for the OnePlus 2...it should be fixed with software updates, otherwise you can install custom kernels. Xiaomi is not great for development, I wouldn't recommend it, but choose whatever you want.


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 8, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> The SD 810 is no problem for the OnePlus 2...it should be fixed with software updates, otherwise you can install custom kernels. Xiaomi is not great for development, I wouldn't recommend it, but choose whatever you want.

Click to collapse



Mi5 have great development...


----------



## Lorenz15 (Mar 8, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Mi5 have great development...

Click to collapse



It's not bad, but you can't compare it to OnePlus devices


----------



## Micheal86 (Mar 11, 2017)

zwat said:


> Gi guys,
> I'm looking for a new phone after I've done one of my worst buy with the samsung galaxy s6, which have worse battery than my two year old htc one x+.
> what i like is no bigger than 5,2", big memory as possible and great battery life and dual sim.
> based on gsm arena i've narrowed it down to
> ...

Click to collapse



 My vote goes to Lenovo ZUK Z2 pro ( 128gb with 6gb of Ram varient, though 64gb is also excellent) . Really it`s an excellent device - nice display, excellent battery life, full of features etc.


----------



## Namgal (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi everyone! My girlfriend is looking to buy a new (2016) phone for 200$. She saw 2 phones : 1)Samsung galaxy A3 2016 and 2) Huawei P8 lite...What do you think? Any other suggestions are welcome! 

Στάλθηκε από το HTC 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2017)

Namgal said:


> Hi everyone! My girlfriend is looking to buy a new (2016) phone for 200$. She saw 2 phones : 1)Samsung galaxy A3 2016 and 2) Huawei P8 lite...What do you think? Any other suggestions are welcome!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HTC 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For 200$ i would rather go for an old flagship, or maybe a Nexus 5x if you find a good deal


----------



## Namgal (Mar 11, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> For 200$ i would rather go for an old flagship, or maybe a Nexus 5x if you find a good deal

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply but it has to be new... Not used... 

Στάλθηκε από το HTC 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2017)

Namgal said:


> Thanks for your reply but it has to be new... Not used...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HTC 10 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah okay, well go for the A3 2016, good for girls with their small hands, nice amoled screen, ok performance for browsing web and social media...It's an ok device for a light user.


----------



## combat goofwing (Mar 11, 2017)

Waiting for pixel 2,if it follows the trend of slim bezels etc ,i think it will be a success

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2017)

combat goofwing said:


> Waiting for pixel 2,if it follows the trend of slim bezels etc ,i think it will be a success

Click to collapse



He said 200$


----------



## combat goofwing (Mar 11, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> He said 200$

Click to collapse



I think you will find the topic title is ,what's the next smart phone you will buy !!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2017)

combat goofwing said:


> I think you will find the topic title is ,what's the next smart phone you will buy !!!!

Click to collapse



Sorry i thought you were talking to us, my apologises ?


----------



## mitchell0714 (Mar 11, 2017)

My note 4 has reached it's end of life for a multitude of reasons, mostly due to being dropped too much. I've very much enjoyed it for the last 2 years. 

While I do not wish for this to be another "what's better thread" I know some of you are much better versed with the current smartphones with the best internal components for the money. So far I've come across the pixel XL, HTC 10, and the Mate 9. 

Budget isn't a concern, nor is carrier as I'm sure what I'm looking for has multiple radios. I just want to know what to buy and flash so I'm not wasting time reading reviews and looking through development forums.

tl;dr I want another 5.5-6 inch screen phone with the same 4k screen and camera capabilities, as well as the best processor and ram in its class. Aftermarket ROM development is also an important factor. Pixel XL is looking the best so far.

much appreciated


----------



## Soufiansky (Mar 11, 2017)

mitchell0714 said:


> My note 4 has reached it's end of life for a multitude of reasons, mostly due to being dropped too much. I've very much enjoyed it for the last 2 years.
> 
> While I do not wish for this to be another "what's better thread" I know some of you are much better versed with the current smartphones with the best internal components for the money. So far I've come across the pixel XL, HTC 10, and the Mate 9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If budget isnt a concern then wait for the S8 ?


----------



## mitchell0714 (Mar 11, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> If budget isnt a concern then wait for the S8

Click to collapse



if it weren't another 1 or 2 months wait i definitely would


----------



## force70 (Mar 12, 2017)

mitchell0714 said:


> if it weren't another 1 or 2 months wait i definitely would

Click to collapse



Out of the 3 you listed Id go mate 9 and give the mate 9 pro a look.

Development will be better on the pixel but its missing way to many features for its price. That and it looks like crap with those massive bezels lol.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## mitchell0714 (Mar 12, 2017)

force70 said:


> Out of the 3 you listed Id go mate 9 and give the mate 9 pro a look.
> 
> Development will be better on the pixel but its missing way to many features for its price. That and it looks like crap with those massive bezels lol.
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



mate 9 pro look nice, 2k display look meh but that honestly isnt going to be noticeable.

would you mind elaborating on what features are missing from the pixel xl? Not that I can't look myself but it sounds like there's something big you have in mind.

I'm also curious what you'd consider outside of those 3 I mentioned (if I could get a note 7 i probably would lol)


----------



## Eddie Hicks (Mar 12, 2017)

zwat said:


> Gi guys,
> I'm looking for a new phone after I've done one of my worst buy with the samsung galaxy s6, which have worse battery than my two year old htc one x+.
> what i like is no bigger than 5,2", big memory as possible and great battery life and dual sim.
> based on gsm arena i've narrowed it down to
> ...

Click to collapse



I got rid of my S6 because of the battery issue and over heating in Gear VR. But the S7 is a great phone and with the S8 coming out next month you should be able to get a good deal on the S7. The S7 Edge really isn't that large.

Sent from my SM-T800 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## zwat (Mar 12, 2017)

Eddie Hicks said:


> I got rid of my S6 because of the battery issue and over heating in Gear VR. But the S7 is a great phone and with the S8 coming out next month you should be able to get a good deal on the S7. The S7 Edge really isn't that large.

Click to collapse



want to try dual sim and i don't find dual sim s7 in norway


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Mar 12, 2017)

Am looking for the next unlocked phone on Verizon... Thoughts?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eddie Hicks (Mar 12, 2017)

zwat said:


> want to try dual sim and i don't find dual sim s7 in norway

Click to collapse



OK, I see.


----------



## cavags5 (Mar 12, 2017)

zwat said:


> want to try dual sim and i don't find dual sim s7 in norway

Click to collapse



For what I read, you can change the s7 single sim ti dual. 
You buy a dual sim trey , 
And flash the 935FD firmware and works. 
But only work on 935F models.


----------



## zwat (Mar 12, 2017)

i just ordered the zuk z2 pro. was only 300usd


----------



## force70 (Mar 12, 2017)

mitchell0714 said:


> mate 9 pro look nice, 2k display look meh but that honestly isnt going to be noticeable.
> 
> would you mind elaborating on what features are missing from the pixel xl? Not that I can't look myself but it sounds like there's something big you have in mind.
> 
> I'm also curious what you'd consider outside of those 3 I mentioned (if I could get a note 7 i probably would lol)

Click to collapse



For what the pixel costs it should have some if not all the following.

Sd card support
Water resistance
Wireless charging 
Front firing speakers


There are phones which cost less that have those features...

Yeah note 7 was killer...still have mine even though they killed the network on it.

Using an s7 edge until S8 drops...id rather have this s7 than a pixel thats for sure. 

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## rzac (Mar 13, 2017)

*Middle class phone for LineageOS*

Hey folks,

I'm looking for a middle class smartphone with LineageOS or similar custom ROM support. It should have:


a display not greater than 5", preferably a little less
~2 GB RAM and a processor which allows snappy handling
LTE/4G
a replaceable battery
an SD card slot
Price is not that important but may not exceed 400 Euros.

I'm currently checking out the Galaxy S III LTE, but I was hoping to find something newer 

Thanks a lot for your help and recommendations!


----------



## suryavamsi6 (Mar 13, 2017)

I would ask you to wait till the mid of April. Most of the flagships would have been launched by then.

Sent from my Vibe P1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rzac (Mar 13, 2017)

suryavamsi6 said:


> I would ask you to wait till the mid of April. Most of the flagships would have been launched by then.
> 
> Sent from my Vibe P1 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I would love to wait, but my old one just broke down


----------



## Tyronnster (Mar 13, 2017)

Lookin for a Honor V9 but don't see anywhere in the UK i can buy. 

Tempted by huawei P10 but coming from p9 can't see much of an upgrade. 

Help

Sent from my EVA-L09 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Domin_PL (Mar 14, 2017)

What's the best phone for now when price=quality?
My IPhone 4 is now broken, I can't make any calls, I'm with Lumia and it kills me, I just need a new phone.
Price? max 300 euro
Just what I need is:
-min 2 gb ram
-Snapdragon? I think it's the best for performance
-good camera
-good battery life
- and no bloody LG, never more after having Nexus 5X
exceptional:
-nfc, easy root (no counter)

Upcoming Nokia 6? But it has Snapdragon 430 that isn't so much good. Any ideas?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm looking for suggestions for a new device. I'm looking for one with the following features. 

1) can/more likely for the bootloader to be unlocked. 

2) the memory can be expanded with a MicroSD. 

That's it... Any suggestions? 



Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

**IF I WAS HELPFUL IN ANY WAY THEN**
**PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP!**


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I'm looking for suggestions for a new device. I'm looking for one with the following features.
> 
> 1) can/more likely for the bootloader to be unlocked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S8 with exynos to avoid a locked  BL...looks like they are locking the snapdragon versions if the S7 and note 7 trend continues. 

As much as going through the note 7 recall annoyed me there just won't be anything that can compare with it for awhile

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## zelendel (Mar 15, 2017)

force70 said:


> S8 with exynos to avoid a locked  BL...looks like they are locking the snapdragon versions if the S7 and note 7 trend continues.
> 
> As much as going through the note 7 recall annoyed me there just won't be anything that can compare with it for awhile
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



Or you can get the euro version with the SD chip.  There is a carrier here in Alaska that only sells European devices with its contracts so no locked bootloaders or simply locks. 

Sent from my Nexus+6 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Or you can get the euro version with the SD chip.  There is a carrier here in Alaska that only sells European devices with its contracts so no locked bootloaders or simply locks.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus+6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Now thats interesting...

The Canadian s7 had the exynos which wasnt locked down but the CAN note 7 had SD and was locked. 

I had no idea there was such a thing as a euro spec,SD device avail in the US!



Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2017)

force70 said:


> Now thats interesting...
> 
> The Canadian s7 had the exynos which wasnt locked down but the CAN note 7 had SD and was locked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Joe there's quite a few rumors going around the European S8 Exynos  will be locked as well since Samsung wants to expand Sammy Pay there 
I certainly hope not 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Mar 15, 2017)

force70 said:


> Now thats interesting...
> 
> The Canadian s7 had the exynos which wasnt locked down but the CAN note 7 had SD and was locked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have made a habit over the years of only buying European versions of devices when I can.  There are many reasons for that like not dealing with the carrier when updates are concerned.  I was surprised to find the local carrier here getting all of the European versions of their devices.  So I can just walk into any of their stores and know I am getting a Sim unlocked device and normally a bootloader unlock as well.   Mind you the last time I looked at Samsung as an option was on the Galaxy s5. Which I got with the SD chip and unlocked bootloader  I moved to nexus devices to not have to deal with OEMs.


----------



## force70 (Mar 15, 2017)

s7freak said:


> Joe there's quite a few rumors going around the European S8 Exynos  will be locked as well since Samsung wants to expand Sammy Pay there
> I certainly hope not
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's going to suck.

I won't buy one if they are all locked...ill hunt down a exynos note 7 instead.

Our days of this may be coming to an end....well that or we will all be rocking older devices lol.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## s8freak (Mar 15, 2017)

force70 said:


> That's going to suck.
> 
> I won't buy one if they are all locked...ill hunt down a exynos note 7 instead.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep or just different devices altogether Joe and the end of an  era  
Of course my G935F is a Killer device I'll hold on to for awhile


----------



## flisterd (Mar 16, 2017)

i shall wait for the next Samsung developer edition Verizon. i prefer my data unlimited and my bootloader unlocked


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 19, 2017)

s7freak said:


> Yep or just different devices altogether Joe and the end of an era
> Of course my G935F is a Killer device I'll hold on to for awhile

Click to collapse



I just switched from an M9 to a G935F. I gotta say I am really impressed with the G935F coming from my second M9. For me,  I was going to get the eitherthe HTC Ultra or OnePlus 3T or Xiaomi 5S plus.but htc ultra seemd overpriced and  'old' for a 2017 phone and oneplus3t and xiaomi 5s plus was just too hard to get for me so I will also be sticking with the G935F for a while ..much satisfied up to now.


----------



## Sn0wdust (Mar 19, 2017)

*Yea*



simonbigwave said:


> I just switched from an M9 to a G935F. I gotta say I am really impressed with the G935F coming from my second M9. For me,  I was going to get the eitherthe HTC Ultra or OnePlus 3T or Xiaomi 5S plus.but htc ultra seemd overpriced and  'old' for a 2017 phone and oneplus3t and xiaomi 5s plus was just too hard to get for me so I will also be sticking with the G935F for a while ..much satisfied up to now.

Click to collapse



I dont know about the xiaomi just yet, read to many horror stories


----------



## juanq214 (Mar 19, 2017)

Sn0wdust said:


> I dont know about the xiaomi just yet, read to many horror stories

Click to collapse



What kind of horror stories? I am just about to buy a Xiaomi right now 

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 19, 2017)

Sn0wdust said:


> I dont know about the xiaomi just yet, read to many horror stories

Click to collapse






juanq214 said:


> What kind of horror stories? I am just about to buy a Xiaomi right now

Click to collapse



Looking briefly at the xiaomi threads i didnthear many horror stories just that people didnt like the MiUi ..but 5s plus is a fast phone from the antutu numbers point of view


----------



## KrimsonHart (Mar 21, 2017)

hey ya'll... i wanna buy mom a gooood phone between the range of 10-13k INR. please suggest the best in that range  thank you


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 21, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> hey ya'll... i wanna buy mom a gooood phone between the range of 10-13k INR. please suggest the best in that range  thank you

Click to collapse



Just get Redmi Note 3 or 4 (3 is a little faster but 4 has better battery life).

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




Sn0wdust said:


> I dont know about the xiaomi just yet, read to many horror stories

Click to collapse



Nah, its fine. Only problem could be MIUI which doesn't let the RAM be efficiently utilized and is slower than vanilla Android.
RAM utilization can be fixed by going into settings(PM me if you wanna know how) and while slower, MIUI offers a lot of features to compensate.
Remember, always prefer the higher RAM variant in case of Xiaomi phones.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Mar 21, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> Just get Redmi Note 3 or 4 (3 is a little faster but 4 has better battery life).

Click to collapse



Thanks! i was thinking of 4 :highfive: , but was waiting for ugadi sale (in a week).. since there was a week's time, i thought i'd see if XDA's got something else


----------



## rohnallen (Mar 21, 2017)

May be Nokia- android version


----------



## Ibuprophen (Mar 21, 2017)

Maybe I'll get one of those new fangled flip phones...

Maybe one of those new Sanyo phones... 

I hear that they have a camera built in but, I've never heard of a phone with a camera! 

LMAO!!! 


Sent on my Communicator [SCH-I535] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise...

***PLZ THANK ME WITH A THUMBS UP***


----------



## Modder001 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hey guys,
 I'm looking for a new phone under 20000 INR (around 330 $) 
I want 
1)NFC (for android pay )
2)I'd love fingerprint sensor (I'm happy without it )
3)A solid performance 
4)kernel sources should be available (and probably custom roms too ... I know a friend who can make custom roms )
5)I want to use that phone for 3-4 years 

Which phone would you recommend for me ??


----------



## udo 240 (Mar 22, 2017)

Buy an Oneplus 3 in a good used condition. Nice device [emoji12] 

Sent from my F8331 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## MrStrange10 (Mar 22, 2017)

I'am very hopeful for the new one plus


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 22, 2017)

MrStrange10 said:


> I'am very hopeful for the new one plus

Click to collapse



But unfortunately it will be more expensive than the 3T which was already on the edge of my budget.


----------



## MrStrange10 (Mar 22, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> But unfortunately it will be more expensive than the 3T which was already on the edge of my budget.

Click to collapse



I think they will maintain the 3T price because they know that without quality price ratio they will lost their better characteristic


----------



## aviralrstg (Mar 22, 2017)

MrStrange10 said:


> I think they will maintain the 3T price because they know that without quality price ratio they will lost their better characteristic

Click to collapse



Well as you might already know, the price at which  a phone is sold not only includes the price of manufacturing but also marketing. Oneplus managed to keep price low because they didn't spend on advertising but now OnePlus is going full on with advertising. In India, they are working with Amitabh Bachchan (in case you don't know, he's a Bollywood Megastar) which must have been pretty expensive.
Also I remember Carl Pei once said in an interview that the prices of their devices would not go down because that will be betraying their previous customers. They will just add more features(like waterproofing or 2k display) to compensate for price increase but it will increase.


----------



## glenskie_05 (Mar 23, 2017)

Google pixel phone...


----------



## sgspluss (Mar 25, 2017)

Bought Moto G4 (normal version), two weeks ago...
Quite happy with it, performance and battery are more as i expected. 
Will stick on it for next month.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 28, 2017)

sgspluss said:


> Bought Moto G4 (normal version), two weeks ago...
> Quite happy with it, performance and battery are more as i expected.
> Will stick on it for next month.

Click to collapse



I replaced my  HTC M9 with S7Edge a few weeks ago and I am also quite happy. Here are my (personal opinion of) top3+ points for each phone (for anyone thinking buying one of the two):

S7 Edge 
Pros:  wonderful luxurious screen, bigger screen, good speed , battery (Nougat) felt much better than M9, ext SD card, home button, good resale value,  exynoss chip feels fast, looks like a flagship phone in your hand. 

Cons: tinny speaker sound dissapointing, lack of good free themes in Samsung Store, much Touchwiz bloatware cant remove without root, annoying small things like it keeps updating apps even after Googleplay setting selected no auto-update (had to change samsung acct  settings also to finally stop auto-update apps) and S7edge no IR remote (!)

HTC M9
Pros : superb second to none excellent brilliant sound, HTC theme store is excellent and free, good value and price (and great device service replacement/support when u need it), ext SD card capability, metal body feels solid, and has great IR remote capability(!)

Cons: screen quality not as good as S7edge, battery Nougat for M9 not great, needs htcdev unlock and S-off for full customization,  not v great resale value (M9 very cheap now), smaller screen, antutu score good but not great. Vol buttons too close to power button.


----------



## Yash24 (Mar 29, 2017)

Moto z play for me...
Performance battery and gaming is perfect!


----------



## ewingr (Mar 29, 2017)

I had posted a ways back about my 'perfect phone', which never will exist.

I am on a Note 4. I took the dive, and got a V20. I loved the phone...except...blue tooth was problematic. Quite a few others complain about that too. I returned it.

A couple things that the V20 I liked very well, have left me wanting those feature, but likely won't find both. 1.) The fingerprint button on the back, particularly it's placement (Galaxy S8 has worst placement of that I can think of). 2.) The second screen I came to love.

But one thing I hated: it had no LED for notifications.

So...what now?

I'm having problems with making a decision. The current phones either have bad GPS, or poor camera; Bad battery time, or no SD card; too darned expensive, or not sold in U.S.; Poor community support, or locked down like Fort Knox.

I know...I'm too picky, want too much.

I am considering the Mate 9. Among concerns I have for it are:


LED is reported to be very dim, almost useless
I would prefer a phone that could possibly be moved to Verizon. Couldn't do that with this one.
GPS Concerns - I must have a good GPS. Lots of complaints about it for sports/walking. Most saying OK for driving, which is the most imnporant GPS use for me. But I do occassionally use it for a walking app

I found the fingerprint button on back so handy, I catch myself looking for phones with same. The HTC Ocean sounds quite interesting, first thing I looked to see was if fp on back. Apparently not.


----------



## shadowdudez2 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hello guys/gals, i was looking for recommendation on what phone i should buy now. I have had Samsung galaxy s3 since its release and now it seems i need\want to upgrade(broken screen and other tech issue). I mostly use my phone for music, reading and watching videos.I don't really care for camera, and willing to put money in now because i don't switch to new phones.(s3 for example, still have it.) Currency is CAD$ if that really matters.
Some options i was looking at were LG G6, S7 Edge or S8/S8+.

What I'm looking for in a phone

Good size screen for watching videos and reading.
Good battery life
Has customization[Rom,etc]
Will last me years, like my s3


----------



## trinilu27 (Mar 30, 2017)

Stay with Samsung.iv had Tue note 4 for years....big screen...SD card..removable battery... Tons of support ...can get a good price


----------



## jamminen (Mar 30, 2017)

*New phone*

I have xperia z3+/z4 and thinking about getting a new phone. I'd rather not buy 700e+ phone but not step down either, and to me camera quality is probably the most important factor. But seems really hard to choose, which phones would take better pictures/videos than this phone? I have read some a bit mixed reviews, ie. about xperia ZXs, or is Huawei P9/10 better, or galaxy s7... Or some other?


----------



## force70 (Mar 30, 2017)

shadowdudez2 said:


> Hello guys/gals, i was looking for recommendation on what phone i should buy now. I have had Samsung galaxy s3 since its release and now it seems i need\want to upgrade(broken screen and other tech issue). I mostly use my phone for music, reading and watching videos.I don't really care for camera, and willing to put money in now because i don't switch to new phones.(s3 for example, still have it.) Currency is CAD$ if that really matters.
> Some options i was looking at were LG G6, S7 Edge or S8/S8+.
> 
> What I'm looking for in a phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that last point about roms is going to remove the g6 and likely s8 from your list due to locked bootloaders if you want a canadian device anyway. 

The CAN s7 edge bootloader is not locked so custom roms and recovery arent a problem.





Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Mar 30, 2017)

jamminen said:


> I have xperia z3+/z4 and thinking about getting a new phone. I'd rather not buy 700e+ phone but not step down either, and to me camera quality is probably the most important factor. But seems really hard to choose, which phones would take better pictures/videos than this phone? I have read some a bit mixed reviews, ie. about xperia ZXs, or is Huawei P9/10 better, or galaxy s7... Or some other?

Click to collapse



Get the S7


----------



## shadowdudez2 (Mar 30, 2017)

force70 said:


> Well that last point about roms is going to remove the g6 and likely s8 from your list due to locked bootloaders if you want a canadian device anyway.
> 
> The CAN s7 edge bootloader is not locked so custom roms and recovery arent a problem.

Click to collapse



So i should just get s7 edge and not the newer phones? i want the phone to last and would you say it meets all the points i listed above?


----------



## force70 (Mar 30, 2017)

shadowdudez2 said:


> So i should just get s7 edge and not the newer phones? i want the phone to last and would you say it meets all the points i listed above?

Click to collapse




Well im hoping the s8 exynos (international version) has an unlocked bootloader like the note 7 did. Thats what i will be getting for sure and if you dont care about having a canadian model thats what i would suggest.

Why buy a year old device when you can keep up with current times and get the latest generation?

LG has been all over the place in terms of what model is unlockable which is why i dont bother with them.


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 31, 2017)

shadowdudez2 said:


> So i should just get s7 edge and not the newer phones? i want the phone to last and would you say it meets all the points i listed above?

Click to collapse



I would get the S7edge of u want good rom customization support and development..the S8 being new probably wont have as much rom development immediately...also after the note7 debacle I would wait to see how is the "real" user feedback of the S8 after a few weeks/months. ...ie There could be some new unexpected problem we dont know about..the note7 was so hyped up also, like the S8, but as we know the note 7 was a major fail by samsung. The s7edge has been tried and tested and has good rom development in my opinion.


----------



## jamminen (Apr 1, 2017)

doriandiaconu said:


> Get the S7

Click to collapse



Or maybe I wait for ZX Premium.... Have been checking it out and it just makes me drool


----------



## CWayne121 (Apr 1, 2017)

Hi, hoping to get some advice on a new phone. Currently have a G5 and not happy with performance and lack of unlocked bootloader. GPS is bad and powerbutton is getting non responsive. 

Needs:
Has to work with ATT 
Custom ROM support 
Good camera
Recent 2016-17 release
Fingerprint scanner 
Fast performance but not a gamer - needs to handle operations quickly

Wants:
Always on display
SD card 
Removeable battery
Type C connector
Strong build quality

What phones line up most closely? If I need to do some technical work out of the box I'm game for that. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## ewingr (Apr 1, 2017)

CWayne121 said:


> Hi, hoping to get some advice on a new phone. Currently have a G5 and not happy with performance and lack of unlocked bootloader. GPS is bad and powerbutton is getting non responsive.
> 
> Needs:
> Has to work with ATT
> ...

Click to collapse



Not much to choose from with Removable battery. The LG V20 is a nice fit, I think.

I tried it, and loved it, but had some problems with Blue Tooth, as some others have, and returned it. But many are happy with it.


----------



## mobilityguy (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm turning to XDA for advice because I've been frustrated for the past month looking for a phone to replace my wife's 2013 Moto G. She's not at all a phone geek (that would be me), and the G was her first smartphone. The size is ideal, both in her hand and in any number of purses she bought because they had pockets exactly the right size to hold it. She also loves the Moto flip case that replaces the removable back and adds a screen cover without making the phone any bigger. She's fine with the 4.5 inch screen and she's looking for a midrange phone - no need for a flagship.

The G is almost four years old now, and we've both been looking for a replacement. Putting aside the fact that no one but Apple makes a decent phone with a screen under 5 inches, the smaller screen sizes all seem to include larger bezels so virtually nothing is available that's narrower than 69mm, and 71-72mm is more common even in "smaller" models. The G is under 66mm, and the difference is significant especially since the case doesn't add to the phone's dimensions. The smallest reasonable phone we found is the Samsung J3 and it's huge in comparison to the G. I got really excited about the Moto G5 till I found out that Moto in their infinite wisdom decided to only import the 5.5 inch G5 Plus to the US. Plus, even with a 5 inch screen, it's 73mm wide.

Here's what she's looking for:
Flip case available
66-67 mm wide, preferably even with the flip case on
Running Android 6 or higher, preferably with some hope of seeing Android 7 (that's my addition to the list)
Screen size 4.5 to 5 inches
Compatible with T-Mobile frequencies in the US
$200 or less in the US

You can see the list is pretty short, but I've had no luck finding anything that fits. How is it that Apple keeps cranking out 4.5 inch iPhones but not a single vendor of Android devices thinks there's a market there? Is there a correlation between small hands and iSheeepdom?

Any suggestions would be welcome. I'm even willing to import a phone if the radios are compatible. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaKoin (Apr 3, 2017)

So guys like how the S8 has been released do you think its that much better than the LG G6 or is it just a lot of hype!!??
I did a video trying to dissect the two to see how they stack up against each other...what do y'all think??


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2017)

DaKoin said:


> So guys like how the S8 has been released do you think its that much better than the LG G6 or is it just a lot of hype!!??
> I did a video trying to dissect the two to see how they stack up against each other...what do y'all think??

Click to collapse



I like the G6 but i dont like how LG locks the bootloaders on the majority of their devcies except a few like Tmo.and if your not a Tmo user getting the device sim unlocked is not easy. At least with samsung you can buy exynos which has yet to be locked down and is  to sim locked. 

Also remember the G6 is running last years snapdragon 821 so its already outdated with the 835 being out.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## zelendel (Apr 3, 2017)

force70 said:


> I like the G6 but i dont like how LG locks the bootloaders on the majority of their devcies except a few like Tmo.and if your not a Tmo user getting the device sim unlocked is not easy. At least with samsung you can buy exynos which has yet to be locked down and is  to sim locked.
> 
> Also remember the G6 is running last years snapdragon 821 so its already outdated with the 835 being out.
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



Bootloader locks are something people will have to learn to deal with as it is getting to the point that only one or maybe 2 devices will be released that are moddable every year. With the push for "security" it is not unexpected. Many have been seeing this coming since android was first released. It is only a matter of time until 99% of devices are locked down as bad as apple. Its just the way android and google are going with it.


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Bootloader locks are something people will have to learn to deal with as it is getting to the point that only one or maybe 2 devices will be released that are moddable every year. With the push for "security" it is not unexpected. Many have been seeing this coming since android was first released. It is only a matter of time until 99% of devices are locked down as bad as apple. Its just the way android and google are going with it.

Click to collapse




Yep...its been getting worse and worse each passing year unfortunately. On the bright side it will save me from  buying multiple devcies each year as once i cant mod i wont bother buying a new device lol


----------



## jamminen (Apr 4, 2017)

mobilityguy said:


> I'm turning to XDA for advice because I've been frustrated for the past month looking for a phone to replace my wife's 2013 Moto G. She's not at all a phone geek (that would be me), and the G was her first smartphone. The size is ideal, both in her hand and in any number of purses she bought because they had pockets exactly the right size to hold it. She also loves the Moto flip case that replaces the removable back and adds a screen cover without making the phone any bigger. She's fine with the 4.5 inch screen and she's looking for a midrange phone - no need for a flagship.
> 
> The G is almost four years old now, and we've both been looking for a replacement. Putting aside the fact that no one but Apple makes a decent phone with a screen under 5 inches, the smaller screen sizes all seem to include larger bezels so virtually nothing is available that's narrower than 69mm, and 71-72mm is more common even in "smaller" models. The G is under 66mm, and the difference is significant especially since the case doesn't add to the phone's dimensions. The smallest reasonable phone we found is the Samsung J3 and it's huge in comparison to the G. I got really excited about the Moto G5 till I found out that Moto in their infinite wisdom decided to only import the 5.5 inch G5 Plus to the US. Plus, even with a 5 inch screen, it's 73mm wide.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What about Sony xperia xa, its only 66.8 wide and it even has 5 inch screen? Not sure if it will get nougat thou... But its in price range.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 4, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Bootloader locks are something people will have to learn to deal with as it is getting to the point that only one or maybe 2 devices will be released that are moddable every year. With the push for "security" it is not unexpected. Many have been seeing this coming since android was first released. It is only a matter of time until 99% of devices are locked down as bad as apple. Its just the way android and google are going with it.

Click to collapse






force70 said:


> Yep...its been getting worse and worse each passing year unfortunately. On the bright side it will save me from buying multiple devcies each year as once i cant mod i wont bother buying a new device lol

Click to collapse



seems we r in a catch22 situation. more code in newer phones with more vulnerabilities with more security and encryption required to ensure privacy and security.  ...can we "resurrect" the LabPhone idea and crowdsource a real "XDA LabPhone" (a developers dream) that isnt an April fools?


----------



## KevinX89 (Apr 5, 2017)

I like galaxy s8, but it's too expensive.


----------



## ewingr (Apr 5, 2017)

KevinX89 said:


> I like galaxy s8, but it's too expensive.

Click to collapse



You are right. 

But I am struggling to find a phone that meets my needs.  I'm hoping the next phone I purchase lasts me a good long time.  So I went to a local retailer last night and took a look.  My decision was "No way". Reasons beyond price are:


Very poor aspect ratio. Not conducive to reading, which I do a lot
Finger print sensor location is terrible for either hand
I've been a Samsung user for years. I don't know if the common complaint that Samsung phones always get slow is truly a Samsung phenomenon or actually an Android problem in general...but it has been a problem on all that I have owned.  I was thinking that maybe the power of the S8 would override that concern. But given the two issues above the phone is not wanted enough by me to overlook this issue.

Sigh...I always complain that  there  is no perfect phone,  but I'm about to decide none even come close to perfection.


----------



## sunnysagar (Apr 5, 2017)

KevinX89 said:


> I like galaxy s8, but it's too expensive.

Click to collapse



I would suggest you to go for the s7 edge .The prices have dropped and it is smart buying to purchase s7 edge rather than the s8 as there is no remarkable difference between them except for their display.


----------



## force70 (Apr 5, 2017)

sunnysagar said:


> I would suggest you to go for the s7 edge .The prices have dropped and it is smart buying to purchase s7 edge rather than the s8 as there is no remarkable difference between them except for their display.

Click to collapse



 You sort of have a point but on the otherside for me personally if I were shopping for a device at this time I would never go for the year old version...better to get the current device it will be supported longer. 

I mean your going to buy anyway so why go with the old one..kinda makes no sense looking at it that way.

Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## KevinX89 (Apr 6, 2017)

sunnysagar said:


> I would suggest you to go for the s7 edge .The prices have dropped and it is smart buying to purchase s7 edge rather than the s8 as there is no remarkable difference between them except for their display.

Click to collapse



I want to buy a used S8.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 7, 2017)

KevinX89 said:


> I want to buy a used S8.

Click to collapse



good idea...but u might have to wait..and at the moment not much development/ custom roms for S8.


----------



## juanq214 (Apr 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> You sort of have a point but on the otherside for me personally if I were shopping for a device at this time I would never go for the year old version...better to get the current device it will be supported longer.
> 
> I mean your going to buy anyway so why go with the old one..kinda makes no sense looking at it that way.
> 
> Sent from my Note 7, S7 Edge or S6

Click to collapse



It does make sense when you can save some bucks out of it. For instance, I bought a brand new Huawei Mate 8 for just 300 dollars. Had i bought the Mate 9, i would probably had spent as much as twice. Obviously mate 9  is lots better, but for me mate 8 still does the job quite well as a top phone 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Apr 9, 2017)

juanq214 said:


> It does make sense when you can save some bucks out of it. For instance, I bought a brand new Huawei Mate 8 for just 300 dollars. Had i bought the Mate 9, i would probably had spent as much as twice. Obviously mate 9 is lots better, but for me mate 8 still does the job quite well as a top phone

Click to collapse




I dont buy anything based on how much i can save because you would rarely end up with what you really want... so to me it doesnt make sense lol. Now if you wanted the Mate 8 over the mate 9 for whatever reason then yes it makes perfect sense. 

Its also somewhat out of principle..i buy all my devices outright...so i should be able to do what i want  with it since i paid for the damn thing 100%.

Neither one of us is wrong really just have different ways of looking at things.


----------



## Απουσιολόγος (Apr 9, 2017)

I think that it is the Google Pixel Phone!

Sent from my MLS IQ1855 using XDA Labs


----------



## darthass (Apr 9, 2017)

One plus 3t


----------



## juanq214 (Apr 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I dont buy anything based on how much i can save because you would rarely end up with what you really want... so to me it doesnt make sense lol. Now if you wanted the Mate 8 over the mate 9 for whatever reason then yes it makes perfect sense.
> 
> Its also somewhat out of principle..i buy all my devices outright...so i should be able to do what i want  with it since i paid for the damn thing 100%.
> 
> Neither one of us is wrong really just have different ways of looking at things.

Click to collapse



Then buy a OP3T for me! Come on share you wealth. [emoji38] 

I got your point. Unfortunately most people are always looking after a good bargain to same some dough. In my case for example I would definitely had picked the Mate 9. But I am happy with Mate 8 so far. Besides cellphones thend to lose value rather quick, so when mate 9 or S7 edge or OP3T become cheaper (probably next year), I'll upgrade to one of those. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ntagonist (Apr 9, 2017)

My next phone will be the HTC 10 flashed with LeeDrOiD CR. 
The new release from HTC doesn't pay off because the technical details are hardly better.


----------



## darthass (Apr 9, 2017)

Xiaomi MI 6 may be my next phone.


----------



## developer3991 (Apr 10, 2017)

Think I'll go for the Galaxy s5 next


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2017)

darthass said:


> Xiaomi MI 6 may be my next phone.

Click to collapse



the Xiaomi's Mi 6Plus with  rumor of 8gb RAM and 256Gb internal storage (!) and Snapdragon 835 looks very good now. makes me think maybe I should have waited for it..


----------



## Monzer_ (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello folks , my htc m8 died looking for a 300$ phone I don't game or anything ,social networks youtube , I abuse the phone so bad water , concrete , coffee you name it . thanks


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 11, 2017)

skate7board said:


> hello guys
> i had s7 edge and i sold it because i want a mobile good for music.
> any sugesstions please
> also mobile should be get rooted easy
> ...

Click to collapse



if u want good music get the HtC M9 or M10. both are rootable  i had the M9 and S7edge, and rhe M9 speakers and sound are much better than S7edge..


----------



## Slic0607 (Apr 12, 2017)

*Next phone*

Next phone going to be LgV30 I'm holding on Samsung for awhile... It's seems lg is making a come back!! Although they stick with the LCD screens I'm ok with the phone experience makes up for it! LGV20 Att current device


----------



## syco123 (Apr 13, 2017)

Leaving Sprint and moving to Verizon and need a phone recommendation. The budget is $200, what phone would you recommend?

The ideal phone would be straight forward to root, and have a very stable custom ROM available (6 or 7). I'd like to pick it up from Amazon to try it out for the 30 day return window. So the ability to fully return to stock would be good. Nice, but not necessary, would be Android Pay too.

What are my options?


----------



## legion87 (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm looking for huge phablet or small tablet. Minimum 6.4" up to maximum 8", the more powerful the better.
Don't care for the camera and such.
Problem is there's not much choice with this requirements.
So far I've pinpointed 3 candidates.
- Xiaomi Mi Mix - pricey choice
- Huawei Honor Note 8 - cheap choice
On the tablet side, considering I prefer aspect ratio wider than 4:3 I think there's only Nvidia Shield K1.

Are there any other options that I've missed?
Something from some lesser known Chinese companies?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 14, 2017)

ok. help needed. 
am looking at either moto G5 plus or Honor 8. 
any opinions and why's are appreciated.
thanks
dave

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## guitardedhero (Apr 14, 2017)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok. help needed.
> am looking at either moto G5 plus or Honor 8.
> any opinions and why's are appreciated.
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



Sapphire Blue Honor 8, without question. :good:

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:31 PM ----------




legion87 said:


> I'm looking for huge phablet or small tablet. Minimum 6.4" up to maximum 8", the more powerful the better.
> Don't care for the camera and such.
> Problem is there's not much choice with this requirements.
> So far I've pinpointed 3 candidates.
> ...

Click to collapse



Lenovo Phab 2 Pro.


----------



## syco123 (Apr 14, 2017)

mrrocketdog said:


> ok. help needed.
> am looking at either moto G5 plus or Honor 8.
> any opinions and why's are appreciated.
> thanks
> ...

Click to collapse



FYI the Honor 8 doesn't work on Sprint and Verizon in the US


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 14, 2017)

syco123 said:


> FYI the Honor 8 doesn't work on Sprint and Verizon in the US

Click to collapse



its ok. stuck with att. 
thanks

"err on the side of kindness"


----------



## Governa (Apr 15, 2017)

legion87 said:


> I'm looking for huge phablet or small tablet. Minimum 6.4" up to maximum 8", the more powerful the better.
> Don't care for the camera and such.
> Problem is there's not much choice with this requirements.
> So far I've pinpointed 3 candidates.
> ...

Click to collapse



Huawei P8 Max (6.8"). Getting a bit old now but i does run Nougat. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs


----------



## moviehunter2009 (Apr 17, 2017)

Governa said:


> Huawei P8 Max (6.8"). Getting a bit old now but i does run Nougat.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Where did you find the nougat? No official nougat,only a custom rom that uses a nougat style..
Note 8 is much better for me and is on nougat now...my opinion as i have both, Note 8 is better.


----------



## veralynn (Apr 17, 2017)

Im about to go to the store tomorrow and buy the lenovo tab 3 plus LTE 32GB 3GB Version.
I cannot justify extra 1400 usd for a projector and i dont need a projector either..
Im gonna mainly use this for streaming media from my NAS and swiewing some 4K material from my dji mavic drone.
IM not a android gamer, more a media whore..
and besides i do have Xbox, Shield tv and im not really using any of them, but i need a tablet for the bed and for planerides and vacations..

Will this be a good tablet and im guessing its beter than my last tablet wich i sold yesterday a Nvidia Shield tablet?

any advice im happy to hear, also if there are some tablets i havent considered.,

http://www.gsmarena.com/lenovo_yoga_tab_3_plus-8311.php


----------



## Governa (Apr 17, 2017)

moviehunter2009 said:


> Where did you find the nougat? No official nougat,only a custom rom that uses a nougat style..

Click to collapse



My bad, confused with the Honor Note 8 (6.6"). 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs


----------



## MrWilsonxD (Apr 18, 2017)

The oneplus 5!!!!!!!!!! If that's a flop, I'll be looking at the pixel 2 or axon 49? (Or 13? The first was the Axon (1) then the Axon 7, so if it's a linear pattern, it'll be the 13, geometric, the 49! Or  What if it's neither?!?!? What if it's triangular or factorial like in nature! Oh my.....)

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 18, 2017)

MrWilsonxD said:


> The oneplus 5!!!!!!!!!! If that's a flop, I'll be looking at the pixel 2 or axon 49? (Or 13? The first was the Axon (1) then the Axon 7, so if it's a linear pattern, it'll be the 13, geometric, the 49! Or  What if it's neither?!?!? What if it's triangular or factorial like in nature! Oh my.....)

Click to collapse



Me too  I like your thinking about the name a lot, but have you ever considered, that they are maybe just rolling a 10 side dice or something like that? Anyways, you got a Thanks 
And I think Pixel 2 will be even more expensive than as the normal Pixel is and this is way too much for a phone


----------



## ProgressiveMind (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello XDA members. 
I need your advice for finding replacement to my HTC One M9.  The choice is between *Oneplus 3T* and *Galaxy S7 Edge*. Both are great phones, but really can't decide which one to choose.  main priorities for me:
- battery life and smooth performance. I use my phones mainly for browsing and to play music via bluetooth speakers. (My current HTC M9 only last about 4-5 hours of heavy usage, which is not very good). Camera and the External storage are not so important for me. 
I really like Oneplus, but I'm not sure how it would compare to the Exynos version of S7Edge in terms of battery life.


----------



## Governa (Apr 18, 2017)

ProgressiveMind said:


> Hello XDA members.
> I need your advice for finding replacement to my HTC One M9. The choice is between Oneplus 3T and Galaxy S7 Edge. Both are great phones, but really can't decide which one to choose. main priorities for me:
> - battery life and smooth performance. I use my phones mainly for browsing and to play music via bluetooth speakers. (My current HTC M9 only last about 4-5 hours of heavy usage, which is not very good). Camera and the External storage are not so important for me.
> I really like Oneplus, but I'm not sure how it would compare to the Exynos version of S7Edge in terms of battery life.

Click to collapse



May I suggest the Huawei Mate 9? Amazing battery life. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs


----------



## superdragonpt (Apr 18, 2017)

Huawei p10 by far the best device I had on my hands for the past years
(Ye I know its $$$ ), but for the Sammy fans that's not an issue is it?


----------



## rozysmith (Apr 19, 2017)

*My next smartphone will be A9 Pro*

Right now I have samsung On 7..working fine..now I feel time to move on...Planning to BUY again samsung series mobiles like,,,Recently launch A5 2017, A7 2017 , A9 pro, C9 pro....i like A9 pro gold models even it have the Good RAM..even for comfirm when i search latest smart phones so found at mobile online store at infibeam.com there were many series available when i visit in samsung galaxy models find A9 pro at a time..

Whats you reviews about this models in comparison of others?


----------



## MrWilsonxD (Apr 20, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> Me too  I like your thinking about the name a lot, but have you ever considered, that they are maybe just rolling a 10 side dice or something like that? Anyways, you got a Thanks
> And I think Pixel 2 will be even more expensive than as the normal Pixel is and this is way too much for a phone

Click to collapse



Omg... That never occurred to me! That's genius! 

Ugh.. I said the same thing when the pixel 1 came out.. Too expensive... But I think it's the only device in that range I would buy. I'm done with Samsung. I don't trust LG's products nor their honor, nor should anyone imo. But Google... Google will keep patching, updating, and improving their device for 2 years guaranteed, and dev community will support it long beyond that.. 

But like I said, oneplus 5 is what I am hyped for.. I hope we get Bluetooth 5.0! 

Sent from my OnePlus 3 using XDA Labs


----------



## Lorenz15 (Apr 20, 2017)

MrWilsonxD said:


> Omg... That never occurred to me! That's genius!
> 
> Ugh.. I said the same thing when the pixel 1 came out.. Too expensive... But I think it's the only device in that range I would buy. I'm done with Samsung. I don't trust LG's products nor their honor, nor should anyone imo. But Google... Google will keep patching, updating, and improving their device for 2 years guaranteed, and dev community will support it long beyond that..
> 
> But like I said, oneplus 5 is what I am hyped for.. I hope we get Bluetooth 5.0!

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can agree with all of your points.
I'm pretty sure OP5 will pack BT5, otherwise it would be a bit outdated. I hope the price stays between 400-440€, cause otherwise there would be too much competition with some other OEMs like Xiaomi, etc. Xiaomi make cool phones but the removed the headphone jack on the Mi6, so they are out for me.


----------



## HarryMason (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm having trouble deciding which tablet to buy. If I look up a recommended ROM, none of the tablets it supports are available. If I look up a tablet, I can't find a stable ROM for it! Then there's all the different versions of similar devices to confuse me.

I'm hoping to root it and install a ROM to comletely get rid of Google. I'd like to be able to use the free Ordnance Survey Maps app so it'll need GPS. This is my first adventure into the world of tablets/smartphones so I don't want to get a very expensive one in case I brick it.

Hopefully someone here will be able to suggest something before my head explodes!


----------



## tlacenka (Apr 20, 2017)

hello all, please give me tips and help me to consider 
actually need new smartphone
what i want :
camera
support
root
battery
actually thinking about pixel, lumia 950xl (because of photos), something from huawei (p10+) - in past i have a lot of phones, but dont want samsung actually and 1+1 - bad experience
thx for suggestions 
btw the pixel - still have halo effect, or  no ?


----------



## 4ntagonist (Apr 20, 2017)

Does anyone know whether the OP5 a 3,5mm audio jack gets? 
It is also very important for me. 
So maybe the next phone will be a HTC 10, HTC Ocean or a OP5.


----------



## SaviourAdo (Apr 20, 2017)

I Have to choose btw 5 devices! 

I will rate through price range:

Lg g3=150 euros - pro:great specs,nice design con: old hardware(I can run a custom rom after warranty)

Note 4=270 euros - pro:great specs,awesome hardware,s pen(always wanted to own a note) con:2.5 years old and custom ROMs aren't that stable.

Galaxy A5(2017)=300 euros - pro:really recent,great bang for buxs,latest official software con:not flagship material,camera,really close in price with s7.

Galaxy s7=390 euros - pro:Best overall package con:high price,no s pen.

Note 5=400 euros - pro:Best phone for me con:high price,not as good as s7,too large?

Opinion:I would rather choose a One plus 3T but it's not offered in my country,the lg g3 seems great on paper my worries are hardware issues(3 years old phone) and bootloop from lg.

the Note 4 is the most likely to be purchased,it's just that 7.1 ROMs lose functionality and the s-pen looks cheap otherwise the hardware is great.

The A5 has great specs for it's price but it's price is so close to s7

The S7 is the go to phone,hits all the check boxes just the price is a bit high.

The note 5 is what I want but again the price.


----------



## force70 (Apr 20, 2017)

SaviourAdo said:


> I Have to choose btw 5 devices!
> 
> I will rate through price range:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If having only 64gb of storage is enough for you go for the note 5, if not s7.

G3 and note 4 are very obsolete and i wouldn't waste money on them.

A5 is mid range at best so wouldnt waste money on that either.

sent from my S8 plus, Note 7 or S7 Edge


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 21, 2017)

SaviourAdo said:


> I Have to choose btw 5 devices!
> 
> I will rate through price range:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get S7 or if price too high get a pre-loved (used good condition) S7.

---------- Post added at 05:06 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:55 AM ----------




ProgressiveMind said:


> Hello XDA members.
> I need your advice for finding replacement to my HTC One M9. The choice is between Oneplus 3T and Galaxy S7 Edge. Both are great phones, but really can't decide which one to choose. main priorities for me:
> - battery life and smooth performance. I use my phones mainly for browsing and to play music via bluetooth speakers. (My current HTC M9 only last about 4-5 hours of heavy usage, which is not very good). Camera and the External storage are not so important for me.
> I really like Oneplus, but I'm not sure how it would compare to the Exynos version of S7Edge in terms of battery life.

Click to collapse



i was also on an M9 and was considering OnePlus3T or S7Edge. I got the S7edge in the end simply because the OnePlus3T was just too much hassle for me to buy ,and no nearby service centres. The S7Edge Nougat has much better battery than the M9 Nougat for sure for me. The speakers on S7edge speaker may not sound as good as the M9 speakers..but via headphones is ok. The S7Edge screen is much better than the M9 though... and for me getting the S7edge via a carrier contract I got 2yr warranty. not sure how many yrs warranty u get on One Plus3T.


----------



## jr866gooner (Apr 21, 2017)

SaviourAdo said:


> I Have to choose btw 5 devices!
> 
> I will rate through price range:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





If it were me out of that list, I'd go S7 all day long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## w66 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking to switch back to Android so I'm looking for a phone that fits the following requirements:

reasonably small (preferably around 5 in, and no more than let's say 5.2)
rootable, and with good dev support
decent camera
fingerprint sensor
good build quality
powerful enough to handle everyday tasks without stutter (no games though)

Budget is flexible, but I'd prefer to stay below 400$. I don't mind getting something that is a year old (or buying second hand for that matter).

Right now I'm looking at *HTC 10* and *Xiaomi Mi 5*. Both fit the requirements above and are not that expensive either. I was also considering OP3(T), but it was simply to large for my hand.

Are there any other viable options out there? Any input is much appreciated.


----------



## 4ntagonist (Apr 22, 2017)

w66 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to switch back to Android so I'm looking for a phone that fits the following requirements:
> reasonably small (preferably around 5 in, and no more than let's say 5.2)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, my recimmendation is the HTC 10 with custom ROM from LeeDrOiD. You can't find better ROMs as the LeeDrOiD ROMs:good:

https://forum.xda-developers.com/ht...-10-4th-1-30-401-1-leedroid-t3372527/page1827


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 22, 2017)

I am interested in some feedback regarding my choice for a new device. 

I've done a little research and am hoping to get some clarification. 

From what I had found, most all devices under AT&T allow for their devices to have Unlocked Bootloader's and though the Samsung devices are not because of Samsung specifically are not allowing this. 

Of course, Verizon is the worst carrier by enforcing all devices to be locked up. 

Now I'm not finding a clear picture regarding the other carriers. 

Also, i had found out that though, Motorola does have a program to unlock the Bootloader's, it's very limited and primarily for their devices that surpassed their EOL (End Of Life) Date. 

Now if AT&T is the friendliest, with Unlocking Bootloader's (less the Samsung), what devices have you found to be have the best experience in Unlocking the Bootloader?

I've also found that the prepaid carriers like Boost Mobile, Net10, etc... also fit the category of locating a device that's difficult to Unlock the Bootloader. 

Also, if anyone can confirm, deny or elaborate on anything above, that would also be great too. 

I'm searching for a reliable device with a 5" - 6" display where the Bootloader can be Unlocked. 

In addition, I'm not looking for any newly released devices that are upwards of over $100.00 (USD) because of there being so many out there that are decent quality for less than that. 

Thank You All for your time and assistance! 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## force70 (Apr 22, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I am interested in some feedback regarding my choice for a new device.
> 
> I've done a little research and am hoping to get some clarification.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you dont want new Id suggest picking up either international or Canadian exynos S7 edge.

No locked bootloaders.

sent from my S8 plus, Note 7 or S7 Edge


----------



## Ibuprophen (Apr 22, 2017)

force70 said:


> Since you dont want new Id suggest picking up either international or Canadian exynos S7 edge.
> 
> No locked bootloaders.
> 
> sent from my S8 plus, Note 7 or S7 Edge

Click to collapse



Though, i did mention that I wanted to avoid the prepaid devices (ie... the devices sold and labeled as Net10, Boost Mobile, etc...) themselves, i just wanted to clarify that I do use the Net10 byop sim on my Verizon device. 

With that stated, the international/Canadian Exynos S7 Edge is quite a bit of money... even on eBay. 

Thanks for the suggestion. 


"Live Long and Prosper..."
~Ambassador S'chn T'gai Spock

Sent via Communicator [D2VZW] from the Bridge of the U.S.S. Enterprise [NCC-1701].


----------



## Oski146 (Apr 23, 2017)

ProgressiveMind said:


> Hello XDA members.
> I need your advice for finding replacement to my HTC One M9. The choice is between Oneplus 3T and Galaxy S7 Edge. Both are great phones, but really can't decide which one to choose. main priorities for me:
> - battery life and smooth performance. I use my phones mainly for browsing and to play music via bluetooth speakers. (My current HTC M9 only last about 4-5 hours of heavy usage, which is not very good). Camera and the External storage are not so important for me.
> I really like Oneplus, but I'm not sure how it would compare to the Exynos version of S7Edge in terms of battery life.

Click to collapse



S7 has the best cam out there so far ... but s8 is out and i think cam is better than s7 ones.. but there is no homebutton at the s8 and s8+ so i would take the s7 edge . My actual mobile phone is an s7 and its super nice 64 gb exynos. The snapdragon version is not for the ones that want a custom rom or twrp stuff cause the bootloaders locked uo


----------



## force70 (Apr 23, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> S7 has the best cam out there so far ... but s8 is out and i think cam is better than s7 ones.. but there is no homebutton at the s8 and s8+ so i would take the s7 edge . My actual mobile phone is an s7 and its super nice 64 gb exynos. The snapdragon version is not for the ones that want a custom rom or twrp stuff cause the bootloaders locked uo

Click to collapse



Yes the S8 has the  sony imx 333 sensor the S7s have the 260 if memory serves me

sent from my S8 plus, Note 7 or S7 Edge


----------



## Oski146 (Apr 23, 2017)

S8 or s7 it depends on the own linings but s7 cam is more than anyone needs i thibk i love the cam on  it and yeah just find out ypurself your likings


----------



## w66 (Apr 23, 2017)

4ntagonist said:


> Hi, my recimmendation is the HTC 10 with custom ROM from LeeDrOiD. You can't find better ROMs as the LeeDrOiD ROMs:good:
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/ht...-10-4th-1-30-401-1-leedroid-t3372527/page1827

Click to collapse



Thanks for your suggestion  I've preferred the 10 myself. Main selling point was that the Xiaomi apparently does not support European LTE networks well and cannot take SD cards.

Would you suggest any other devices I could look at?


----------



## Krissyzen (Apr 23, 2017)

xiaomi mi 6 or oneplus 3t ? i dont knoow..i think i dont like  miui...


----------



## Kinarb (Apr 23, 2017)

Just sold my s7 edge to my boss and got myself a s8+. Was more than happy with my s7 and had no complaints but i just couldn't resist as I am a sucker for phones.

After using the s8 for two days I am happy that I did. No regrets.

As for the next one.. I think I'll keep going with Samsung unless Google really delivers something unique with the next Pixel.


----------



## aqualeris (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm looking for a really cheap phone that has good dev support, and is still usable as a daily driver for a few months till I upgrade to a better phone. Then I would keep that phone as a spare and experiment with further rooting/custom roms.

Ideally would like one that I can get used at around 100-150USD. I've narrowed them down to the oneplus one/x, moto g4 plus, nexus 5 and nexus 5x (although I'm quite wary of LG-made phones due to bootlooping). Really tempted to get a used oneplus 3 for around 250USD or so but I can't justify that price as a spare phone, nor can I justify using a oneplus 3 as a main phone for the next few years seeing as it will be rendered obsolete soon by the new oneplus flagship (oneplus 5?), so kind of a dilemma here. Are there any other phones with great dev support in my price range that I could consider?


----------



## BlueFlame4 (Apr 24, 2017)

aqualeris said:


> I'm looking for a really cheap phone that has good dev support

Click to collapse



Have you considered the Redmi Note 3?


----------



## aqualeris (Apr 24, 2017)

BlueFlame4 said:


> Have you considered the Redmi Note 3?

Click to collapse



First time hearing about it. Price used definitely looks good. Definitely will keep into consideration.

Are there other options with smaller screen sizes, around 5~5.2inches is optimal. Prefer smaller phones!


----------



## Rolo321 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey fellow members, I have a question regarding the Huawei Honor Note 8, because I'm planning on purchasing one.

I'm trying to figure out if this phone will work with Wind/Freedom Mobile in Canada.

I've read mixed things on various frequency checker sites, where the EDI-AL10 model has the AWS band while the EDI-DL00 model doesn't, but everyone that sells the EDI-AL10 model says that the phone will not work on the AWS band.

Can anyone confirm this? Thanks


----------



## [★] (Apr 27, 2017)

*Budget smartphone?*

Coming back to Android four years of Apple. Looking for a basic and affordable smartphone which has a decent camera and music streaming ability. Doesn't need to have a high end processor as I don't plan to be playing games or doing any resource intensive stuff on it. Would be nice to get something with decent custom ROM options on here. Cheers


----------



## axonn (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey . I'm looking to replace my Galaxy Note 3 due to its aging OS. I'm trying to get a phone that has replaceable battery but no more than HD resolution (because too high a resolution drains the battery due to increased stress on the GPU).

It's OK if the phone comes with older Android as long as it supports flashing a newer version.

A nice-to-have is if the phone has an indicator LED and can be placed within a wallet cover (replaceable back).

I heard LG v30 is dumping the replaceable battery, otherwise it would have been my first choice .


----------



## aviralrstg (Apr 28, 2017)

[★ said:
			
		

> ;72052395]Coming back to Android four years of Apple. Looking for a basic and affordable smartphone which has a decent camera and music streaming ability. Doesn't need to have a high end processor as I don't plan to be playing games or doing any resource intensive stuff on it. Would be nice to get something with decent custom ROM options on here. Cheers

Click to collapse



Try Moto G5 Plus(plus and non plus variants have different processors, I recommend only plus)


----------



## Abhishekjain01 (Apr 29, 2017)

*Top 3 Phone Brands*

Recently new brands have been introduced to subcontinent market and they haven’t been disappointing. Here I will suggest the brands which are the top selling phones and also are robust and efficient. In short, every parameter has been taken into consideration like value for money, performance, user experience and etc. 
Following is the list of top 3 brands in Indian market:

Apple: Like I said we have taken all the parameters into consideration.  So though Apple phones are quite expensive but the brand has been thoroughly successful in maintaining the consumer trust even in this country. A lot of units were sold of iPhone 7 and 7 plus which harbored positive reviews overall.

Huawei Honor:  With the introduction of Honor series Huawei has clearly topped the phone charts worldwide. The phones like Huawei Honor 6X and Honor 7 are the best phones in their respective segment. The market has been never the same since the arrival of these phones.

Huawei Honor gives you best value for money as these phones are affordable and are loaded with high configuration. The brand has never compromised on quality and performance parameters. 

Oppo: Another Chinese player "Oppo" leaving its mark on consumers who have used it. Phones like Oppo F1 Plus and Oppo N5111 have performed well on most of the parameters.

If choosing one, I would go for Honor phones for the best value for money.


----------



## pocketalpha (Apr 30, 2017)

I have the Lenovo Vibe K5 Note and I am quite happy with its performance and capacity for the last year!


----------



## eldoggor (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi guys what would you choose between moto z play play and zenfone 3 regarding performance and camera? 

Enviado desde mi Xperia Z3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pixellegolas (May 1, 2017)

Hi guys!

Today I own a LG G3 and before that I had an HTC one M7. I really miss the nice stereo sound that phone had. 

I now want to upgrade and don't know what to get. I probably want to much of everything but I really would like to have one with good camera (I have a 3 year old daughter and really want to capture the moments). I also want to have a quite good stereo speaker like HTC had.

What are good options?

I was looking at the very unknown to me ZTE axon 7 but now I also am looking at Huawei mate 9 etc. Please help me in this djungle


----------



## omnipotent93x (May 1, 2017)

whats up xda i need your help.  I'm in the market for another phone and I have decided between three devices.   The OnePlus 3T,  Huawei mate 9,  or wait for the OnePlus 5.   I'm coming from a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and the reason why I'm getting another device,  is because of compatibility issues with Metro PCS.   Since it's on the T-Mobile network and my Note 4 is an unlocked AT&T variant.   I've enjoyed my note 4 but because of the issues, I have to retire it. which of these three devices would be a  worthy successor??? 
 things I'm looking for 
battery life (PRIORITY)
band support for T-Mobile 
performance 
screen 
camera 
good quality good headphone jack 
updates
 longevity 
 support


----------



## Lorenz15 (May 2, 2017)

pixellegolas said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Today I own a LG G3 and before that I had an HTC one M7. I really miss the nice stereo sound that phone had.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC 10


----------



## simonbigwave (May 3, 2017)

omnipotent93x said:


> whats up xda i need your help. I'm in the market for another phone and I have decided between three devices. The OnePlus 3T, Huawei mate 9, or wait for the OnePlus 5. I'm coming from a Samsung Galaxy Note 4 and the reason why I'm getting another device, is because of compatibility issues with Metro PCS. Since it's on the T-Mobile network and my Note 4 is an unlocked AT&T variant. I've enjoyed my note 4 but because of the issues, I have to retire it. which of these three devices would be a worthy successor???
> things I'm looking for
> battery life (PRIORITY)
> band support for T-Mobile
> ...

Click to collapse



i would wait for the OnePlus5 then.


----------



## aryan.arora180 (May 4, 2017)

[★] said:


> Coming back to Android four years of Apple. Looking for a basic and affordable smartphone which has a decent camera and music streaming ability. Doesn't need to have a high end processor as I don't plan to be playing games or doing any resource intensive stuff on it. Would be nice to get something with decent custom ROM options on here. Cheers

Click to collapse



Hold on for a while and get the OnePlus 5 once it releases.


----------



## razakma16 (May 4, 2017)

Ok Guys should i buy the samsung note 4 or lenovo p2 can you tell me why for which one you choose, Thanx


----------



## robgee789 (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys I'm in the UK looking to spend around £250 what do you think the best options are?

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (May 5, 2017)

razakma16 said:


> Ok Guys should i buy the samsung note 4 or lenovo p2 can you tell me why for which one you choose, Thanx

Click to collapse



Well 2 very different choices there.

The note 4 is a flagship and has all that amazing sammy hardware behind it. Spen   killer camera etc still has some development going on with it. But is is very old now and outclassed.

The lenovo is much newer, would have amazing battery life but is a mid range device at best. Not sure of what kind of development there is for it either. Camera is likely not as good as the note 4.

So old flagship or newish midrange?

I wouldn't bother with either for both reasons, honestly your better off saving up a bit and going with something new and high end which will get you through  a year or 2 before having to upgrade again .

However that said if your in a bind and have to buy now Id go note 4.

I still have mine from lauch day and it works perfect.  And thats after hundreds of flashes lol. Can't go wrong with a note series device really.

Sent from my S8 plus, Note 7, S7 Edge or S6


----------



## simonbigwave (May 5, 2017)

Before I haf high hopes for the Saygus V2 as a next phone...but until now after 2 yrs  seems no users  got their phone and many asking for refunds on Indigogo...anyone got inside scoop on real situation? shame because at the time would have been great phone


----------



## tms1003 (May 5, 2017)

razakma16 said:


> Ok Guys should i buy the samsung note 4 or lenovo p2 can you tell me why for which one you choose, Thanx

Click to collapse



I have bounced between phones for the last few years, and i have had the note 4 and loved almost everything about it. EXCEPT, the amoled. Yes they are some of the brightest and most contrasty phones that money can buy, but if you are planning on using it for more than 2 years they lose their color and vibrance. I know what you are going to say "Burn in is just a myth" BUT its not, my note 4 i talked about earlier had burned in slightly the first 2 weeks i owned it. Not noticeable yet but it was there. Then later earlier this month i got a Galaxy s6, and guess what? Screen burn, granted this s6 was used when i purchased it but still. The whole keyboard enough to see the letters. And the notification bar 6:56 was what it said. But out of those two options i would say the  lenovo p2 would be the better choice, its newer has more ram and more storage (unless you get the 3gb version). And its unlocked. But me personally i would get one of the following, the LG V10 (the cheaper route), the LG V20, Moto X Pure, or the LG G6. all of those are big screened phones that will NOT burn.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (May 6, 2017)

OnePlus 3T or Moto Z Play?

I love everything else about the 3T but the Z Play's battery is just incredible.


----------



## Micheal86 (May 7, 2017)

djdelarosa25 said:


> OnePlus 3T or Moto Z Play?
> 
> I love everything else about the 3T but the Z Play's battery is just incredible.

Click to collapse



In my opinion Oneplus 3T is really a balanced (performance with battery) device.
Both devices are in their own places.
I think there are some points to be considered in both cases :
If you want a future-proof phone with performance and like to play around with your device (rooting, modding, excellent XDA support etc) with more ram and balanced battery life then you should go for Oneplus 3T.
And if you want a phone with pure android flavour,Moto Mod,memory extending feature and good battery life, then you should go for Moto Z Play. Though performance of  Moto Z Play also good, but i think it`s not as same as OP3T.
I  think I would go for OP3T.Coz only extra battery life couldn`t be the main criteria for buying any device. Though it`s my opinion. 
Or wait for Oneplus 5 (though I think it`ll be more expensive !).


----------



## mrrocketdog (May 8, 2017)

edit: answer found.:good:


----------



## StreamlineWatch (May 8, 2017)

OnePlus 3T or OnePlus 5. I actually hope the OnePlus 3T will be cheaper when the OnePlus 5 is released.


----------



## foosoomin (May 11, 2017)

what brand of android smartphone is easiest to jailbreak ?


----------



## zaxrider (May 11, 2017)

Looking for a replacement for my LG G3 (3GB) since it's getting a bit sluggish and I'm ready to get away from the rear power button overheating and screen not being able to maintain higher​ brightness. 

Want it to have equally good or better performance, long lasting software updates, budget $300-$400, gonna buy sometime in 2017. Anything you guys would recommend?


----------



## michal.rutkowski (May 12, 2017)

LG X Power 2 is a good choice, cheap with a very good battery 4300 mAh. The rest you can check on the net.

Wysłane z mojego LG-K220 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Large Hadron (May 13, 2017)

foosoomin said:


> what brand of android smartphone is easiest to jailbreak ?

Click to collapse



It's called "rooting" with Android - "jailbreak" is what iOS users call it. 

It can be more complicated than just the brand. For example the big US carriers tend to lock their phones down very hard, while the same phone bought without a contract may be quite simple. It also depends on whether you want to just root or whether you want custom ROMs too - if the latter then it's specific models rather than specific brands that have more or less development for them. 

So for example Pixel (or, if buying second hand, Nexus) phones have unlockable bootloaders (unless bought from Verizon). One+ phones are very easy to root. HTC have an official bootloader unlock programme (but some carrier-branded phones will not be included). LG will depend on which model and where you are. Recent Samsungs are more of a pain than most. I don't know about Motorola or Sony. I'd personally see what phones interest you and then check those models.


----------



## shoey63 (May 13, 2017)

foosoomin said:


> what brand of android smartphone is easiest to jailbreak ?

Click to collapse



Sony devices can be officially unlocked (jailbreak) through their website. Some carriers make it impossible though. Research before buying.


----------



## Robdyx (May 13, 2017)

So.... My 6P finally died, along with the Nexus family. Now I face the decision I hoped I could postpone for at least one more year:

So what now?

I've checked a few options and now I am among three options:

OnePlus 5
Xiaomi Mi6
Huawei P10

Now this is my criteria for choosing my next phone:


Update cycle (most important) I always loved having 2 years of support with state of the art updates
Price tag, 450-500 would be ideal
AMOLED screen is strongly preferred. Hardware quality, nice camera and Snapdragon processor are preferred

So, keeping this in mind, would you recommending getting the P10 (which has a Krillin processor), the Mi6 (which has MIUI, and thus an uncertain update cycle) or wait for the 1+5 (at least one month holding with my old Nexus One, with unguaranteed stock and specs, even though most have been leaked and seem pretty solid). Keep in mind I don't include the Pixel family because of the excessive price tag and the release date (the second gen won't be released until October or so).

I come to the masters for help. Please give me the reasons for your choice and I'll really consider your comments. Thank you so much, people!


----------



## r7321731 (May 13, 2017)

oneplus 3t is a good choice!


----------



## Robdyx (May 13, 2017)

r7321731 said:


> oneplus 3t is a good choice!

Click to collapse



But it's ageing, and I'm worried about it ending its update cycle, that's why I didn't consider it, specially when 5 is around the corner


----------



## *justintime* (May 14, 2017)

I am still leaning to the Asus Zenfone AR. Google Tango and Daydream capable 6 or 8gb ram. Only i think the flashing community of Asus smartphones are not very big?


----------



## Epistemic (May 14, 2017)

P10 plus

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSA (May 15, 2017)

Anyone interested in the Oneplus 5?

http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Onep...?admitad_uid=0c71d6718f587327b3a000c08cf55664

Could be fake (It doesn't seem like it)


----------



## Robdyx (May 15, 2017)

DSA said:


> Anyone interested in the Oneplus 5?
> 
> http://www.geekbuying.com/item/Onep...?admitad_uid=0c71d6718f587327b3a000c08cf55664
> 
> Could be fake (It doesn't seem like it)

Click to collapse



Yup, looks too perfect to be real (for the price tag), so far, I'll wait for the release and hope for the best!


----------



## Micheal86 (May 16, 2017)

Hi,
I`ve samsung Galaxy A9 pro. But due to lack (almost no) XDA/Sammy support (mainly), I just want to switch over.It`s not got official Android N yet.I love big (6"/6+") and excellent display with excellent battery backup. And obviously good XDA support. I`m thinking about Mi Max prime.
Would anyone share any recommendations/suggestions ?


----------



## Andreus94 (May 17, 2017)

I have doubts about 3 phones:
1)Honor 6X 
2)Lenovo P2
3)Moto G5 plus
If I'm right, best design honor, best camera moto g, best battery lenovo.

I wanted to buy honor but I read it has little resistant to scratches and mediocre camera.
Lenovo could be my favourite thanks to ram, battery and display, but the design is ugly and how is camera? worse than honor 6X?
Moto G5 has the best camera? but what other defects has it? (after no compass, design)


----------



## Governa (May 17, 2017)

Robdyx said:


> getting the P10 (which has a Krillin processor)

Click to collapse



Kirin! :laugh:

Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs


----------



## Robdyx (May 17, 2017)

Governa said:


> Kirin! :laugh:
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



No!!


----------



## kash79 (May 17, 2017)

*Stuck between s7 edge and one plus 3t*

Hi fellas

i need some suggestions from users of s7 edge and one plus 3t. Now the year has passed and s7 edge is around 600 bucks for pearl black 128gb in my town and one plus 3t 64gb is 460 bucks. 

Which one should i get for next 2 years to keep? 
My prime requirement is the phone's battery and not much slowdown in performance after two years.
Camera for clear scanning of some documents and other office related tasks plus some occasional family photography and selfies etc.

Is it worth spending a little extra for s7 edge.
thanx in advance.


----------



## PKM1111 (May 17, 2017)

Hello, I want to buy a new tablet. Here are the parameters I want:

- Stock ROM must be Android 6 or 7 and rootable (rather by installing SuperSU binary than one-click root apps), with unlockable bootloader, and TWRP / CWM available for that ROM; it should have no problem with Xposed framework and running root apps like Firewall PK+, Freedom, Uninstaller, etc. It'd also be appreciated if there are lot of tutorials and tweaks for that device overall on forums, so it should be some more "famous" device
- Linux native, so if I want to, I can completely remove Android and install Linux
- 64 GB internal memory, if smaller, it has to be extendable by memory card
- Supports OTG USB
- LTE support, microSIM slot
- minimally 8" screen, FHD or bigger resolution
- powerful chipset, should run smoothly 3D games like GTA: SA or The Room 3 and play FHD MKV files with various codecs with no problem
- solid battery time

I know I probably listed too much there, but I hope someone will recommend me device that will be at least close to my requirements. 
Thanks


----------



## khat17 (May 18, 2017)

Hi all. After doing some searching around I finally found this thread which should be right for what I need.

Looking to buy or trade a Honor 8 (FRD-L14) due to a lot of incorrect information. Hopefully you can point me in the right direction of what to look for. Here's the scoop.

I usually buy two of the same kind of phone. This way me and my wife can easily help out each other - if she can't find something I can help her over the phone if I'm far away. If I mess it up with loading custom ROMs or bad flash or something, I can get it back up and running by taking a backup from hers.

We were both on the Honor 5X and loving it mostly. My issues were that everything worked on 5.x but memory management was terrible - some games and apps I use didn't work on 6.x but the overall performance was MUCH improved. The Honor was also the first phone we had where it was noticed that all media for WhatsApp saved to the SD card without any special setup or software (like Apps2SD) required. It also didn't need to marry the SD card to the phone in order to be used as storage.

After doing some searching I decided we should move to the Honor 8 since it's overall a better phone - smaller since her hands are small - and she can use it one-handed if needs be. Got the Honor 8 and it's not a dual SIM phone. She can't go back to using two different phones for a lot of reasons - one being the fact that she may occasionally forget or neglect the second phone that's not used often. Problem is she needs it because she gets occasional calls and such on that SIM.

After contacting Honor support, they say the ONLY Honor 8 that is dual SIM is the European version (FRD-L19). I can't find it anywhere it seems - I'd instantly sell or trade ours to get that.

So the actual question and what I need help with - can you gurus here help by suggesting either another phone that has similar specs (and price) or point me as to where I can find the correct Honor 8 to buy? Things I'm looking for are:


Dual SIM.
Can be rooted.
64GB internal preferred, but 32GB can probably be accepted.
4GB or higher RAM preferred, but probably can accept 3GB.
Doesn't need to marry the SD to the phone.
Overall similar specs to the Honor 8 (a little better or a little worse shouldn't kill us).
Can automatically save WhatsApp media to SD (if we decide to use one).

Hopefully can hear back from you guys soon - and many thanks in advance.


----------



## [★] (May 18, 2017)

My budget is around £150. The two founds I've come across that might be right are the LG X Power and the WIleyFox Swift 2 Plus. The WileyFox looked like a really appealing phone for the price point, my only concern is looking at reviews on Amazon gave the impression that people run into problems with them shortly after purchase and then have to deal with the reportedly rubbish customer service that WF offer.Has anyone had this experience? Or with a bit of understanding about the phone is it not an issue? For their price point which of these two phones is the better option? I don't want anything fancy, just an ok camera, tweakable Android to load custom ROMs for improved performance, and good battery life.

Or is there anything else around the same price point?
Cheers!


----------



## khat17 (May 18, 2017)

Hi there. Personally I'm a fan of the Honor series, so that's what I'd recommend. Maybe the 6X. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=honor+6x&dpPl=1&dpID=518ur+GxXZL&ref=plSrch

That has offers from £188. Loving the battery on the LG you mentioned. 

There's also the Ulefone line to consider. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...36_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=ulefone+power+2

Hopefully that will give you some things to consider. 





			
				[★ said:
			
		

> ;72336767]My budget is around £150. The two founds I've come across that might be right are the LG X Power and the WIleyFox Swift 2 Plus. The WileyFox looked like a really appealing phone for the price point, my only concern is looking at reviews on Amazon gave the impression that people run into problems with them shortly after purchase and then have to deal with the reportedly rubbish customer service that WF offer.Has anyone had this experience? Or with a bit of understanding about the phone is it not an issue? For their price point which of these two phones is the better option? I don't want anything fancy, just an ok camera, tweakable Android to load custom ROMs for improved performance, and good battery life.
> 
> Or is there anything else around the same price point?
> Cheers!

Click to collapse


----------



## JackDCalloway (May 18, 2017)

Hey there, back again!

I'm looking for a new phone device, preferably something to tinker with, so a good Custom Rom support would be nice.
Xiaomi's Redmi has got nice specs, also a good bang for the buck, but if I want to use all the nice features and gadgets I'd be trapped in MIUI, I guess.

Anyone got nice suggestions? Doesnt have to be a 2017's flagship, root via SuperSu preferred, I'm a bit spoiled from battery and camera of my Xperia Z2


----------



## billyb77 (May 19, 2017)

Please Help

i have 3 cells in mind but i will take any opinions . i can spend $600 max new or used mint

Things i do and don't with my cell:

I do :
Listen to music,take pictures surf the net , Need a cell with good antenna for reception cause i live in the woods far away from towers (att)..notes 3 +4 signal drops all the time ,but LG V10 never drops

I don't :
play games including VR ,use IR blaster

Considering : but worried about following
Mate 9 (only 1080p ,non removable battery
Nexus 6p (only 3GB ram ,only android 6.0 and cricket has never gave me android 7.0 on my LG v10 would this be any different ?
LG V20 (i love my V10 but scared of possible bootloop issue

Any advice ???


----------



## simonbigwave (May 19, 2017)

billyb77 said:


> Please Help
> 
> i have 3 cells in mind but i will take any opinions . i can spend $600 max new or used mint
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC M9 has excellent soumd speakers of you lile music. antenna is good.


----------



## [★] (May 19, 2017)

khat17 said:


> Hi there. Personally I'm a fan of the Honor series, so that's what I'd recommend. Maybe the 6X.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0...s=honor+6x&dpPl=1&dpID=518ur+GxXZL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Has Huawei proved itself to be a good phone manufacturer? Good quality, support and custom rom support in the community? That Ulephone looks like it has good spec for the price too, same questions on that. Has anyone tried the WileyFox?


----------



## khat17 (May 19, 2017)

I have used the Huawei line and no problems so far. Except with the last phone. Theres actually a section dedicated to the Honor line on XDA. 

Ulefone is good, but with any device you should verify the bands and support from your carrier. Also verify the features (like dual SIM on the model you're interested in).



			
				[★ said:
			
		

> ;72356739]Has Huawei proved itself to be a good phone manufacturer? Good quality, support and custom rom support in the community? That Ulephone looks like it has good spec for the price too, same questions on that. Has anyone tried the WileyFox?

Click to collapse


----------



## [★] (May 20, 2017)

khat17 said:


> I have used the Huawei line and no problems so far. Except with the last phone. Theres actually a section dedicated to the Honor line on XDA.
> 
> Ulefone is good, but with any device you should verify the bands and support from your carrier. Also verify the features (like dual SIM on the model you're interested in).

Click to collapse




Will the Honor work on the Three network here in the UK?

---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------

Actually what about the P8 Lite? Anyone had experience with that device? Looks reasonable


----------



## khat17 (May 20, 2017)

There is a UK version. I believe the 32GB is the FRD-L09 and the 64GB version is FRD-L19.

Personally I'm at a crossroads regarding that device. Want it since it's the only dual SIM version of the 8, but checks seem to suggest it doesn't work on LTE in my country (Jamaica).



			
				[★ said:
			
		

> ;72364882]Will the Honor work on the Three network here in the UK?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 PM ----------
> 
> Actually what about the P8 Lite? Anyone had experience with that device? Looks reasonable

Click to collapse


----------



## Rhaegon (May 20, 2017)

*Top rooted devices*

I  need to buy a new phone but not being able to root it is a deal breaker so is there anyway to search on this site for a (root friendly) device or which devices are successfully rooted the most?  I've always used Cyanogenmod on my devices like the S2 and Galaxytab 7, but everytime i look at a new phone there is no rooting support or custom Roms made for it   Thanks.


----------



## BadUsername (May 20, 2017)

Rhaegon said:


> I need to buy a new phone but not being able to root it is a deal breaker so is there anyway to search on this site for a (root friendly) device or which devices are successfully rooted the most? I've always used Cyanogenmod on my devices like the S2 and Galaxytab 7, but everytime i look at a new phone there is no rooting support or custom Roms made for it  Thanks.

Click to collapse



There's no way to search that specifically.

Depends what your price range is, or if you want an unlocked bootloader or not.  Many Samsung devices aren't even rootable, on the other hand most htc's can be unlocked.

Your best bet is to look at the most active forums on this website, they usually have rootable, unlocked devices. But you need to skim through their device sections to see if root has been achieved.


----------



## Rhaegon (May 21, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> There's no way to search that specifically.
> 
> Depends what your price range is, or if you want an unlocked bootloader or not.  Many Samsung devices aren't even rootable, on the other hand most htc's can be unlocked.
> 
> Your best bet is to look at the most active forums on this website, they usually have rootable, unlocked devices. But you need to skim through their device sections to see if root has been achieved.

Click to collapse



Tyvm for reply. Naturally I have a un root-able HTC Maven lol but Money is not an issue. I have always had better luck with older devices... A new device with root and a Rom made for it Heck yeah lol!  How can I search most active forums?


----------



## BadUsername (May 21, 2017)

Rhaegon said:


> Tyvm for reply. Naturally I have a un root-able HTC Maven lol but Money is not an issue. I have always had better luck with older devices... A new device with root and a Rom made for it Heck yeah lol! How can I search most active forums?

Click to collapse



Lol I stand mistaken.

Top forums tab has most active devices. OnePlus 3T is one of the best, it'll have solid development for a while. Pixel is good as well, probably a better phone if you want to shell out the extra money. 

If you're willing to wait the oneplus 5 and pixel 2 will be good step ups, and will drop the price of the other 2 as well.

Those are the two I would look at, but there are many more.


----------



## Rhaegon (May 21, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> Lol I stand mistaken.
> 
> Top forums tab has most active devices. OnePlus 3T is one of the best, it'll have solid development for a while. Pixel is good as well, probably a better phone if you want to shell out the extra money.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am with AT&T atm but i don't see it on their site, just my luck.  I am willing to change providers though ... i guess you mean I should buy it unlocked on amazon?  Also did u mean Top "phones" Tab instead of forums?  Thanks again.


----------



## BadUsername (May 21, 2017)

Rhaegon said:


> I am with AT&T atm but i don't see it on their site, just my luck. I am willing to change providers though ... i guess you mean I should buy it unlocked on amazon? Also did u mean Top "phones" Tab instead of forums? Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Yes and yes.

Don't buy through ATT, buy from somewhere else and have them activate it.


----------



## ZTEAxon7user (May 23, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> HTC M9 has excellent soumd speakers of you lile music. antenna is good.

Click to collapse



  If it's speakers and a great display you're after I recently bought a ZTE Axon 7 and WOW!!


----------



## hacksaw999 (May 26, 2017)

*Looking for a Nexus 10 replacement*

Hi Gang, once again I summon the collective wisdom of the XDA crowd. Unfortunately I dropped and smashed my beloved Nexus 10 and need to replace it. I've not paid any attention to the tablet market for a long time so I've got no idea what is out there these days. My requirements are:

1. Android. Stock is great. I'm actually okay with touchwhiz as well.
2. Must be rootable. 
3. Must have a large and clear screen. My eyes aren't all that good anymore and I like to read a lot on my tablet. Including comics.
4. WiFi only preferred. I won't be putting it on a cell plan so no need to pay extra for that capability.
5. I'm in the USA so much be available here.
6. I could go up to $600 or so if necessary and if there are tangible benefits. Of course I'd prefer to spend less.
7. In addition to reading comics, pdf's and websites I will be using it for games and movies. At some point I'd like to be able to emulate classic games on it preferably with a handheld controller. I might use it for the occasional video chat as well.
8. Must have an SD card slot.
9. A removable battery would be ideal but I don't think anyone is making those anymore.
10. Must be lightweight and durable. I don't care too much about aesthetics though.
11. If it can receive FM radio broadcasts that would be cool.

Some that have caught my eye so far are the Pixel C, The Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 and S3. But the Pixel C and S2 seem to be over priced considering their age and the S3 kinda scares me with having glass on the back which seems like it'd be asking for trouble.

Thanks so much for reading and for any suggestions!


----------



## Max123123123 (May 29, 2017)

*seaching a tablet with nice custom rom support*

Hey guys,

I registered myself to this forum in order to get some extraordinary help.

at the moment i am trying to find a tablet with a nice custom rom support. But unfortunately this forum is so complicated that i couldnt fight the right subforum in order to find the required information....


so the question is:

what tablet offers a good custom rom? 

i dont need a high end device. so quadcore, 1gb ram and 8 gb rom would be enough for me.


thanks guys.


greetings max


----------



## kunalgoel (May 29, 2017)

I want to buy phone in range between Rs 6k to 7k. Any Suggestions?


----------



## FullyFunctional (May 31, 2017)

Hey there!
I am currently using the Moto G5 plus. It's probably the best specs budget phone that you can get around $240. For $200 you have the regular Moto G5. Since this thing is running nougat I wouldn't recommend it for rooting tough. Because it's locked. You can ofcourse still root it and such but it's just a little harder then with other smartphones. You definitely need a pc tough. For a tablet that does root easily, I have this Galaxy Tab 3 laying around here. (The 3 (8.0), not the S3, the S (7.0) or the 3 Lite!!!) It's easily rooted with Kingroot or something and from there you can flash twrp or cm with ROM manager.
It's a few years old it still runs just as fine as my today's phones. It runs KitKat 4.4.2 but since you are going to flash a custom ROM this wouldn't really matter anyway.

Good luck!


----------



## tamulionis (May 31, 2017)

Hi,
currently I'm using JiaYu S3. It's time to buy new phone. I'm thinking about Vernee Apollo (don't know which version is best), Umidigi Z Pro and ZUK Z2 Pro (last option, because it's most expensive one). Which one is the best? Or maybe you can recommend something for less than €300?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Lorog (May 31, 2017)

Hi,
I'm looking for a new smartphone.
I'm not looking for the best phone ever, I will happy whether it has the following features:

    A *100% working "rooting / unlocking bootloader"* method (best if OTA updates will work after rooting);
    A very good *battery life* that will let me stress my phone until night;
    Good performance in everyday use.
The phones I have found that could satisfy the features above are:

 *Lenovo P2*
 *OnePlus 3T*
 *Honor 8*
 *Lenovo G5 Plus*
 *Asus Zenfone 3*
but I'm not sure about some things:

 *Lenovo P2*:
    -> I'm sure there is a 100% rooting method that allows OTA updates to run fine (do you have a link to a working method?). Also I don't know whether latest updates have solved the issues about notifications and other problems (see https://forum.xda-developers.com/len...ssues-t3549690)
 *OnePlus 3T*:
    -> I don't think it's worth to buy it because OnePlus 5 is coming at almost same price. Besides, the price is the same as it was at launch date so I think it is too high at this moment.
 *Honor 8*:
    -> Reviews show that the battery is not so good and there could be some battery drain / overheating problems. Also I can't find a 100% working method for rooting (do you have a link to a working method?).
 *Lenovo G5 Plus*: 
    -> The only thing that does not convince me is that it has 3GB Ram only. What do you think? There should be a 100% working root method (https://forum.xda-developers.com/g5-plus/how-to/howto-ultimate-g5-plus-guide-unlocking-t3593531) what do you think, does it work with all phone versions?
 *Asus Zenfone 3*:
    -> I think it's a good phone, but I'm sure about the battery life and the root method, I need more feedbacks about it.

What do you think?
Any advice?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aviralrstg (Jun 1, 2017)

kunalgoel said:


> I want to buy phone in range between Rs 6k to 7k. Any Suggestions?

Click to collapse



Get Redmi 4.


----------



## ab7casper (Jun 2, 2017)

Lorog said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a new smartphone.
> I'm not looking for the best phone ever, I will happy whether it has the following features:
> A 100% working "rooting / unlocking bootloader" method (best if OTA updates will work after rooting);
> ...

Click to collapse




Hold out til the OnePlus 5. I'm saving $100 a paycheck til it's released and then selling my 6p on swappa. That'll make sure I get the highest capacity and whatever new accessories I need(want).


----------



## -skywarp- (Jun 2, 2017)

what u think about xperia XZs \ XZprem? i need replacement for my broken xperia z3 (was accident) or other ideas&


----------



## Deleted member 5746995 (Jun 2, 2017)

-skywarp- said:


> what u think about xperia XZs \ XZprem? i need replacement for my broken xperia z3 (was accident) or other ideas&

Click to collapse



I read on the Sony Official forums that the camera suffers from distortion.

If you're looking for some high end hardware get the OnePlus 3T or wait for the OnePlus 5 or Nokia 9. It is supposed to have killer hardware.

Some good last year phones are the Google Pixel if price is not a problem. Or the S7.


----------



## tribulationwolf (Jun 3, 2017)

I currently have a LG G4 and am looking at getting a new smartphone but don't know which to get but it must have the following features:
1. MUST work on Verizon USA
2. Fully Rootable
3 Great/Good battery life that will last all day under heavy use
4. NFC
5. Great/Good performance

I am thinking about the Google Pixel XL, Essential PH-1, or something similar.


----------



## force70 (Jun 3, 2017)

tribulationwolf said:


> I currently have a LG G4 and am looking at getting a new smartphone but don't know which to get but it must have the following features:
> 1. MUST work on Verizon USA
> 2. Fully Rootable
> 3 Great/Good battery life that will last all day under heavy use
> ...

Click to collapse



Being stuck on verizon is really going to limit you for root...

No s8
No G6
No HTC U11

The top 3 phones out right now.

Pixel is overpriced  vs features imo.. the first "nexus "  i didnt buy since the galaxy nexus.

Not sure if the one plus devices are verizon compatible or not but the 5 will drop soon and Id pick that over a pixel myself

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## tribulationwolf (Jun 3, 2017)

force70 said:


> Being stuck on verizon is really going to limit you for root...
> 
> No s8
> No G6
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly from the research I have done it doesn't look like and OnePlus works on Verizon unless they change bands used by the 5


----------



## udo 240 (Jun 3, 2017)

-skywarp- said:


> what u think about xperia XZs \ XZprem? i need replacement for my broken xperia z3 (was accident) or other ideas&

Click to collapse



The XZ is a really nice phone. I own a XZ and a S8+, both rooted and with a Custom Rom. The performance and quality of both are quite the same :good: The cameras are really fine in these devices!!


----------



## lowik2 (Jun 4, 2017)

ok so i'll give u a challenge
looking for a phone with very specific features
-dual sim active
-separate memory card slot or 128GB+ space 
-4GB+ RAM
-dual apps feature so you can run two whatsapps etc
-waterproof desirable

any suggestions?


----------



## megaancient (Jun 5, 2017)

Lorog said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for a new smartphone.
> I'm not looking for the best phone ever, I will happy whether it has the following features:
> A 100% working "rooting / unlocking bootloader" method (best if OTA updates will work after rooting);
> ...

Click to collapse



can tell you about zenfone 3 3gb version. Bought it 1 month ago.
Battery has less mah than other phones but battery optimization is great. Full charge lasts a day easily with 3 hours light gaming on data and regular usage. 
Didn't root it yet, don't need to. Minimal bloatware, ram is always more than 1 gb spare even while gaming.


----------



## Patrick_nog (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello guys, could you please help me out?
I'm looking for a new device. I had the nexus 4 for some 3 or 4 years and I LOVED it and all the customization provided by the awesome guys from the forums.
Last year I bought a nexus 5x and it was very good but some months ago I runned in the main board problem and it is since dead, so I went back to the nexus 4 but this week the battery started to die. 

So here's the deal: I want a new device that has a good support from the community and is powerful, but it doesn't need to be THE most powerful one. Something in the high mid to high end. What do you guys suggest?

Does anyone recommend the Mi5? Does it have a good quality and community support?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jun 7, 2017)

Patrick_nog said:


> Hello guys, could you please help me out?
> I'm looking for a new device. I had the nexus 4 for some 3 or 4 years and I LOVED it and all the customization provided by the awesome guys from the forums.
> Last year I bought a nexus 5x and it was very good but some months ago I runned in the main board problem and it is since dead, so I went back to the nexus 4 but this week the battery started to die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about OnePlus 3/3T?
Mi5 is great too, it is officially upgradable to android 7.0 and has some 7.1.1 ROMs too(not sure about stability)(EDIT: it official lineageOS and Resurrection Remix support so should be pretty stable). But I only bought it because I got it at 3/4th the original price.
Also, OnePlus 5 is also set to launch on 20th June. So I would recommend waiting or Mi5 if you get it at a decent price(it's not worth the original price).

Hit thanks if this helped!


----------



## BetterBPrepared (Jun 7, 2017)

Patrick_nog said:


> Hello guys, could you please help me out?
> I'm looking for a new device. I had the nexus 4 for some 3 or 4 years and I LOVED it and all the customization provided by the awesome guys from the forums.
> Last year I bought a nexus 5x and it was very good but some months ago I runned in the main board problem and it is since dead, so I went back to the nexus 4 but this week the battery started to die.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm in a similar position that I target the midrange phones. I like having a great phone "for the money".  I'd love to go out and buy a current flagship, but I can't afford/justify dropping $700US+ on a new phone.  I also love modding my phones and usually by day two after getting a new phone I've unlocked the bootloader, installed TWRP, installed a custom ROM and rooted.  That's a big risk to take with a new device, when you are going to void the warranty.  What if there is something wrong with phone and you didn't discover the issue until after you modded the phone.  With all that said it is very important to me to get a phone from a company that doesn't penalize you for customizing your phone the way you want it.  I would stick with OnePlus or Google.  The Pixels are dropping in price and will drop even more once the Pixel 2 comes.  The OnePlus 3T would also be a great option, although these are being phased out with the upcoming release of the OnePlus 5.  Both phones have great development communities with lots of different ROM options and community support.  One last benefit to either option here is that you won't automatically void your warranty if unlock your boatloader.  Hope this helps. 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## patrick73csun (Jun 7, 2017)

Brandeis prometheus


----------



## SumoFD3S (Jun 8, 2017)

Nexus 5X or Nexus 6P for replacing my crappy low-end device! 

Sent from my Samsung SM-J100ML using XDA Labs


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 8, 2017)

I am thinking of getting the one plus 3T, I think it's the best option right now, but the one plus 5 is around the corner as well
Right now running on an Alcatel IDOL 4s which is awesome!


----------



## force70 (Jun 8, 2017)

Will.Unlock said:


> I am thinking of getting the one plus 3T, I think it's the best option right now, but the one plus 5 is around the corner as well
> Right now running on an Alcatel IDOL 4s which is awesome!

Click to collapse



Yep no point in getting the 3T with the 5 due out in weeks...no point at all.

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## phillibl (Jun 9, 2017)

My wife wants a screen under 5" mut takes really good pics, thoughts?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jun 9, 2017)

phillibl said:


> My wife wants a screen under 5" mut takes really good pics, thoughts?

Click to collapse



OPPO F1 takes good pics


----------



## Brookspeffer (Jun 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> Yep no point in getting the 3T with the 5 due out in weeks...no point at all.

Click to collapse



Isn't the point that the 5 will probably be more expensive?


----------



## force70 (Jun 9, 2017)

Brookspeffer said:


> Isn't the point that the 5 will probably be more expensive?

Click to collapse




Thats a given I would assume but no reason to buy the older version....at least not for me. 

 One plus devices are inexpensive anyway so really not a deciding factor i wouldn't think.


----------



## Silentassassin1991 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Motor G5 question.*

Hello I'm new to this forum. Nice to meet everyone. Please forgive me if I posted this in the wrong section, if I did please feel free to move this thread. My question is, I currently have a Samsung galaxy S6 on Sprint. I'm looking for another phone, my galaxy s6 battery is not lasting very long any more, 4 hours if I'm lucky, I'm not a heavy user at all, and the touch screen is starting to go as well. I have been looking at the moto G5 plus, and it looks like a good phone. Is it as good or better than the S6 that I currently own? Is there any other phones that you guys would recommend other than the G5 that I can buy outright at a similar price on the sprint network? I don't want to do a contract anymore. What attracted me to the G5 is that I can buy it outright for only $229.00 and that I can use it on the sprint network, most unlocked phones only work on GSM networks. I heard that the Moto G5 plus doesn't have a compass, does the GPS on it still work Ok? Thanks for all the help.


----------



## MUK3SH (Jun 9, 2017)

Silentassassin1991 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum. Nice to meet everyone. Please forgive me if I posted this in the wrong section, if I did please feel free to move this thread. My question is, I currently have a Samsung galaxy S6 on Sprint. I'm looking for another phone, my galaxy s6 battery is not lasting very long any more, 4 hours if I'm lucky, I'm not a heavy user at all, and the touch screen is starting to go as well. I have been looking at the moto G5 plus, and it looks like a good phone. Is it as good or better than the S6 that I currently own? Is there any other phones that you guys would recommend other than the G5 that I can buy outright at a similar price on the sprint network? I don't want to do a contract anymore. What attracted me to the G5 is that I can buy it outright for only $229.00 and that I can use it on the sprint network, most unlocked phones only work on GSM networks. I heard that the Moto G5 plus doesn't have a compass, does the GPS on it still work Ok? Thanks for all the help.

Click to collapse



G5 Sucks. I recommend Sony XA1 ..


----------



## Silentassassin1991 (Jun 9, 2017)

Yes but I don't think the Sony phone will work on Sprint.


----------



## AbduSako (Jun 10, 2017)

I don't know to be honest what my next phone will be, maybe another android device!


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 10, 2017)

Silentassassin1991 said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum. Nice to meet everyone. Please forgive me if I posted this in the wrong section, if I did please feel free to move this thread. My question is, I currently have a Samsung galaxy S6 on Sprint. I'm looking for another phone, my galaxy s6 battery is not lasting very long any more, 4 hours if I'm lucky, I'm not a heavy user at all, and the touch screen is starting to go as well. I have been looking at the moto G5 plus, and it looks like a good phone. Is it as good or better than the S6 that I currently own? Is there any other phones that you guys would recommend other than the G5 that I can buy outright at a similar price on the sprint network? I don't want to do a contract anymore. What attracted me to the G5 is that I can buy it outright for only $229.00 and that I can use it on the sprint network, most unlocked phones only work on GSM networks. I heard that the Moto G5 plus doesn't have a compass, does the GPS on it still work Ok? Thanks for all the help.

Click to collapse



My recommendation is to go with the Alcatel Idol 4s which comes completely unlocked, with a VR gear set which has a pretty good quality and the JBL earphones, which are also awesome. 
I know this is last year's phone but you can find it at a good price and it is way better than the Moto G5 from my perspective. Another choice is the Axxon Z7, which takes great pictures. 
I would recommend the 1+3 but they are off the market right now since the new model is coming along.


----------



## Silentassassin1991 (Jun 10, 2017)

Ya the Axxon Z7 looks like a great phone, but it won't work on Sprint.


----------



## Justin_Kho (Jun 11, 2017)

The V30 if it ends up having a removable battery, I just went from an S7 to a v20 because the battery life on my S7 was horrendous even after multiple factory resets. It's so convenient to just pop in a new battery and be back at 100%


----------



## Will.Unlock (Jun 11, 2017)

stombie18 said:


> Been waiting for a while to see if a phone comes out that I can't live without. Still waiting.... still running on the gnex...

Click to collapse



What about the incoming One Plus 5? With the specs it is being released with it should support anything that you wish to do with it. It looks great and I believe that the price is not going to be so high as some other of the phones that are coming out soon! It is the best choice of price/quality that is also affordable and in my belief with the best specs out there. The company has also made a name for itself since 2013 when it was launched, so if you are looking for brand name you have that as well.


----------



## 4ntagonist (Jun 11, 2017)

Now I got my next phone. Really awesome.


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 11, 2017)

4ntagonist said:


> Now I got my next phone. Really awesome.

Click to collapse



And no headphone jack xD


----------



## 4ntagonist (Jun 11, 2017)

Lorenz15 said:


> And no headphone jack xD

Click to collapse



USB-C Digital to 3.5mm Audio Jack Adapter, much better ;-p


----------



## Lorenz15 (Jun 11, 2017)

4ntagonist said:


> USB-C Digital to 3.5mm Audio Jack Adapter, much better ;-p

Click to collapse



So you can't charge and listen to music at the same time and you always have to carry this adapter


----------



## El Genio Malvado (Jun 12, 2017)

*Carrier*: Verizon
*Current Phone*: LG G4 (4th one finally didnt lockup)
*Requirements*: Android, Unlockable(need to be able to activate hotspot)
*-Bonus*: Qi Charging, SD-Card

I currently have the LG4 and while the phone is good, love the camera, and the ability to swap out the battery with a freshly charged one is very nice. I would really like something newer that I can once again activate the hotspot with.  
I am thinking about waiting for the Pixel2 but hearing a $1K pricetag is really not feasible for me. After going through the nightmare with the LG4 3 times, losing an entire year of initial data/photos. Would really like something that doesnt completely piss me off.


----------



## Krissyzen (Jun 12, 2017)

I am on Sony Z3C now and I need a new phone. I really need a good camera and battery life. also I really hate samsung. so Im thinking about Huawei P10 Plus or Sony XZs, but I don't know.. any ideas /suggestions?


----------



## Goku80 (Jun 12, 2017)

Krissyzen said:


> I am on Sony Z3C now and I need a new phone. I really need a good camera and battery life. also I really hate samsung. so Im thinking about Huawei P10 Plus or Sony XZs, but I don't know.. any ideas /suggestions?

Click to collapse



Go for P10 plus.


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 13, 2017)

i have won galaxy s8 ... its ****ed up ... s7 exynos is ways better than s8 ****... i never thought samsung would remove the homebutton ... software buttons are ****ed and i never buy samsung again


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> i have won galaxy s8 ... its ****ed up ... s7 exynos is ways better than s8 ****... i never thought samsung would remove the homebutton ... software buttons are ****ed and i never buy samsung again

Click to collapse



Hein ? Are you serious ?


----------



## force70 (Jun 13, 2017)

Soufiansky said:


> Hein ? Are you serious ?

Click to collapse



Lol....he talks like hes surprised the home button is gone.

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 13, 2017)

what means hein lol.... ey guys s8 its not worth it


----------



## force70 (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> what means hein lol.... ey guys s8 its not worth it

Click to collapse



Yes it is if you get exynos...snapdragon is not worth it due to the locked BL.

I love  mine and prefer it over my s7 edge  by far

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> what means hein lol.... ey guys s8 its not worth it

Click to collapse



You've just "won" an S8 and you're complaining, i dont know what you will be doing when you dont like a phone you "bought"


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 13, 2017)

i dont buy phones when they are ****ed xD.... i selled the s8 without opening the pack


----------



## Soufiansky (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> i dont buy phones when they are ****ed xD.... i selled the s8 without opening the pack

Click to collapse



So you are talking bad about a phone you didnt even use, its just another day on xda forums as usual....Kids


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 13, 2017)

i have won it... i read about the specs and i dont need a phone without homebutton


----------



## Haselsmasher (Jun 13, 2017)

My situation:  I have a 3 yr old Galaxy S5 that is getting a bit tired.  (Mostly running out of space.)  So I'm contemplating my next device.

I mostly want:
*  Something that is easily rootable.  I've been wanting to get into customizing but can't with the infamously-closed-down AT&T S5.
*  I don't feel like laying down the dough for a top tier, current phone.  

The Nexus 6P has really caught my eye.  They can be had for a reasonable price.  They've gotten great reviews for delivering on "the true Android experience."

However, I'm concerned about the bootloop issues i've read about.  Is that a serious concern for someone looking to get into this phone?  

Alternatively, any recommendations for other devices that might be appropriate given the above comments?

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## s8freak (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> what means hein lol.... ey guys s8 its not worth it

Click to collapse



One person's opinion. 
I have the S8+ and I sold my S7E 
The S8+ IS  absolutely worth it. 
That is this person's opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 13, 2017)

and this is your opinion btw xD... on one side its a nice phone on the other side it has not anymore the homebutton... it depends on wjat you like and what you dont like, but your name says you are a hater because your name is s8freak


----------



## s8freak (Jun 13, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> and this is your opinion btw xD... on one side its a nice phone on the other side it has not anymore the homebutton... it depends on wjat you like and what you dont like, but your name says you are a hater because your name is s8freak

Click to collapse



Seriously???? Geez do you even look at people's profiles? @force70 LOL is this member trolling or what?? 
Funny [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel

---------- Post added at 04:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:11 PM ----------




Haselsmasher said:


> My situation:  I have a 3 yr old Galaxy S5 that is getting a bit tired.  (Mostly running out of space.)  So I'm contemplating my next device.
> 
> I mostly want:
> *  Something that is easily rootable.  I've been wanting to get into customizing but can't with the infamously-closed-down AT&T S5.
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd look into the OnePlus 3T I'm on ATT   as well and I've owned the One0lusOne and the OPX great build and great devices. Good price. 

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## force70 (Jun 13, 2017)

s8freak said:


> Seriously???? Geez do you even look at people's profiles? @force70 LOL is this member trolling or what??
> Funny [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



Most definitely trolling...

I fact Id go so far as to say its trolling at it's finest. 

Anyone who says or implies that your a samsung hater is clearly clueless lol.  

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 14, 2017)

s8freak said:


> Seriously???? Geez do you even look at people's profiles? @force70 LOL is this member trolling or what??
> Funny [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel
> ...

Click to collapse



bro i dont want to hate... and i dont hate anyone here but its the opinion of all people here around and we are gettin this thread ****ed so let us stop this please.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 14, 2017)

Liloscar said:


> bro i dont want to hate... and i dont hate anyone here but its the opinion of all people here around and we are gettin this thread ****ed so let us stop this please.

Click to collapse



Said the member that called me a hater[emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## Oski146 (Jun 14, 2017)

s8freak said:


> Said the member that called me a hater[emoji23] [emoji23]

Click to collapse



love and peace bra


----------



## Mayex (Jun 14, 2017)

I guys!
I have OP3t now, and it's my best phone ever, I love it's perfromance but I don't like it's size :/
I'd like to sell OP3t and buy something smaller like S7, but I hate TouchWizz. Are there good aosp roms for s7 enough for daily driver and with good camera and battery? I love stock feelng of OP3t, but s7 with clean android would be awesome. What should I do?
Any other good smartphone with 5" screen and great dev support which could replace beloved 3t?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 14, 2017)

So if oneplus gets rid of the home button I guess the only option for this guy is an iPhone? Lol. I can't think of another phone with a home button. I do like the home button on my s6 but I've owned lots of phones without it and I'm sure I will again. 

Anyone that bases their whole review on that one feature shouldn't bother giving their opinion in my opinion. You didn't even try the phone. That's ridiculous.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 14, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> So if oneplus gets rid of the home button I guess the only option for this guy is an iPhone? Lol. I can't think of another phone with a home button. I do like the home button on my s6 but I've owned lots of phones without it and I'm sure I will again.
> 
> Anyone that bases their whole review on that one feature shouldn't bother giving their opinion in my opinion. You didn't even try the phone. That's ridiculous.

Click to collapse



Right?? LOL[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
Bra LOL 

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 14, 2017)

Mayex said:


> I guys!
> I have OP3t now, and it's my best phone ever, I love it's perfromance but I don't like it's size :/
> I'd like to sell OP3t and buy something smaller like S7, but I hate TouchWizz. Are there good aosp roms for s7 enough for daily driver and with good camera and battery? I love stock feelng of OP3t, but s7 with clean android would be awesome. What should I do?
> Any other good smartphone with 5" screen and great dev support which could replace beloved 3t?

Click to collapse



Samsung and AOSP ROMs don't really go together. However TouchWiz/Samsung experience is a lot better than it used to be. I got an s6 thinking I probably wouldn't like the software, but ended up loving it after using the included theme engine to make it look better. I blacked out the UI and also found the Samsung lag I was used to was gone with the s6. At least on marshmallow and nougat once I bought the phone. It's stock nougat not even rooted and it's faster than anything I've owned yet, like the lg g4 and the HTC m9. 

Might be worth giving that a shot. If I could afford a OnePlus 3t though I'd have it in a second.  I've only seen one advertised used here in Canada and i think they wanted $550. Way out of my current price limit. I paid $210 for the s6 and I think it was well worth it.


----------



## s8freak (Jun 14, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> Samsung and AOSP ROMs don't really go together. However TouchWiz/Samsung experience is a lot better than it used to be. I got an s6 thinking I probably wouldn't like the software, but ended up loving it after using the included theme engine to make it look better. I blacked out the UI and also found the Samsung lag I was used to was gone with the s6. At least on marshmallow and nougat once I bought the phone. It's stock nougat not even rooted and it's faster than anything I've owned yet, like the lg g4 and the HTC m9.
> 
> Might be worth giving that a shot. If I could afford a OnePlus 3t though I'd have it in a second.  I've only seen one advertised used here in Canada and i think they wanted $550. Way out of my current price limit. I paid $210 for the s6 and I think it was well worth it.

Click to collapse



Just checking eBay I saw a OnePlus 3T for $399 64g 
Boy they are kinda spendy

Sent from my SM-G955F Rockin NoNameRom and Ael kernel


----------



## Mayex (Jun 14, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> Samsung and AOSP ROMs don't really go together. However TouchWiz/Samsung experience is a lot better than it used to be. I got an s6 thinking I probably wouldn't like the software, but ended up loving it after using the included theme engine to make it look better. I blacked out the UI and also found the Samsung lag I was used to was gone with the s6. At least on marshmallow and nougat once I bought the phone. It's stock nougat not even rooted and it's faster than anything I've owned yet, like the lg g4 and the HTC m9.
> 
> Might be worth giving that a shot. If I could afford a OnePlus 3t though I'd have it in a second.  I've only seen one advertised used here in Canada and i think they wanted $550. Way out of my current price limit. I paid $210 for the s6 and I think it was well worth it.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your opinion! Did you use any touch wizz based rom? Are they bettery than stock?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 15, 2017)

On my first s6 I rooted on marshmallow and ran xtrestolite 3.3.1 which was supposed to be the best ROM available for it but it's no longer supported. It had some very useful tweaks and was faster than stock I think. It may have helped change my opinion about Samsung phones since I ran only that ROM on that phone a few days after buying it used. I sold it still running that ROM so I could pay to repair a note 5 I bought with a shattered screen and back but they couldn't get a decent replacement LCD in a reasonable time and I ended up trading the broken note 5 for an s6 they had in stock.

This s6 I left stock and upgraded to nougat when the ota came out and it's as fast as the other one was on the custom ROM. I remember switching to the m9 and having to switch back because I couldn't deal with the change. 

There are several good nougat ROMs available for the s6 still but I haven't tried them because this one is working fine on stock nougat and I didn't have a backup phone in case something went wrong.

---------- Post added at 12:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:03 AM ----------




s8freak said:


> Just checking eBay I saw a OnePlus 3T for $399 64g
> Boy they are kinda spendy

Click to collapse



Add the conversion to Canadian and that goes way up. Lol

---------- Post added at 12:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

I forgot about HTC having home buttons now. I'd love to have the HTC 10 too but they are as expensive and hard to find as the one plus 3t which I'd probably prefer.


----------



## abele2017 (Jun 16, 2017)

I would pick iPhone 7 plus - Apple's dual camera, big screen phone, water resistant design


----------



## force70 (Jun 16, 2017)

abele2017 said:


> I would pick iPhone 7 plus - Apple's dual camera, big screen phone, water resistant design

Click to collapse



Apple sucks.


That is all.

Sent from my S8+ exynos , S7 Edge exynos or S6


----------



## Vyrah (Jun 16, 2017)

I decided to buy a Nokia 6. It really looks interesting and I want to give that company another chance after I used their old bricks over a decade


----------



## gamer.11 (Jun 18, 2017)

Coming from a nexus 5 (2013) what would be a great upgrade?

Thing I already have and I don't want to loose:
1. LTS for about 3 years I had no issues with software, will I be loosing it here?
2. GPL complaint company which strictly releases the kernel sources, ergo enabling a vibrant development community.

Looking for future proofy-ness

I had short listed OP5, XZ Premium, or the Pixel 1 or 2.

Can go upto 40,000 INR i.e. $400-$500


----------



## NikosKont (Jun 19, 2017)

I currently have Samsung A5 (2016) and I'd like to buy a new phone. The two I'm considering are Xiaomi Mi 5 (64 GB version) and the Huawei Honor 8 (32 GB, but I also have a 32 GB sd card). I have found a great deal for the former at 198€ and I can buy the latter for around 285€. I'm also thinking of waiting for Honor 9 to be released, but I reckon it's going to be quite expensive, in comparison with the two I mentioned before at least, so I'll probably have to wait for half a year maybe so that its price reduces a little (I don't want to spend too much). Any suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## $HaGraTH (Jun 19, 2017)

Hi I have Motorola Droid Turbo but I think I will have to change it. I want sth with good performence (Snapdragon(?)), good time on battery and sth that is not going to break down soon (good opinions, no heating problems, no problems with parts of phone like camera, touch or sth). I don't need good camera.  

I think about LG G Flex2, Iphone 6, Lenovo P2.
I have 200$ to spend it on ebay.


----------



## cmoG530 (Jun 20, 2017)

abele2017 said:


> I would pick iPhone 7 plus - Apple's dual camera, big screen phone, water resistant design

Click to collapse



Not so water resistant compared to Samsung.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nostang3 (Jun 20, 2017)

I was told to post here. Hopefully someone can help. 

My V10 boot looped but it's being covered under warranty. Unfortunately, I fully expect it to come back with MM or N which as far as I know isn't xposable or downgrade-able to LP.

What is the newest phone that I could get from Verizon or Best buy(can't afford to pay retail will have to use financing) that I can root and put xposed on? I don't care about TWRP or custom roming. If I have to get TWRP to root that's fine but I'm okay without it.


----------



## carefen (Jun 20, 2017)

waitting for 1+ 5


----------



## juanq214 (Jun 20, 2017)

NikosKont said:


> I currently have Samsung A5 (2016) and I'd like to buy a new phone. The two I'm considering are Xiaomi Mi 5 (64 GB version) and the Huawei Honor 8 (32 GB, but I also have a 32 GB sd card). I have found a great deal for the former at 198€ and I can buy the latter for around 285€. I'm also thinking of waiting for Honor 9 to be released, but I reckon it's going to be quite expensive, in comparison with the two I mentioned before at least, so I'll probably have to wait for half a year maybe so that its price reduces a little (I don't want to spend too much). Any suggestions? Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



The mi5 is a great pick for such price. Good camera, powerful processor, great storage. You are good to go with it 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FaustTN (Jun 20, 2017)

Any device with a good camera and camera2 API support? I want to be able to do long exposure shootings and night photography with it.


----------



## Phreaker47 (Jun 21, 2017)

Well i'm in the market now, messed up my S7.

Looking for the best replacement that still has Marshmallow (I need Xposed) and an unlocked bootloader (you lost me Samsung, for locking it)

What phone would that be about now?


----------



## 3di (Jun 22, 2017)

What to choose?
Hi Guys, 

as my LG G3 is getting old I am looking for a new Phone. 

G4 got bootloops, G5 got smaller and I don't like Sammy's edges. So I am confused what I shall go for. 

What I like :

* I am going to be a father soon, so a good camera would be nice 
* I like the bigger ones 5.5" and up
* I need band 20, LTE, due very wide spread in Germany 
* 4 Gigabyte RAM or more, I do multitasking a lot 
* open bootloader

Specwise the Opo3/5 got my attention, but going from a 1440p to a 1080p display seems a little bad - any experienceses? 

Axon 7 seems to have not the best camera. 


I don't like Sammy's edges. 

Any suggestions? 


Thanks for your help. 

Best Regards


----------



## Large Hadron (Jun 22, 2017)

3di said:


> What to choose?
> Hi Guys,
> 
> as my LG G3 is getting old I am looking for a new Phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC U11? I've not checked LTE bands but it seems to meet the rest of your stated requirements. 

Too big for my tastes or I'd probably have one myself and could give more information.


----------



## force70 (Jun 23, 2017)

Large Hadron said:


> HTC U11? I've not checked LTE bands but it seems to meet the rest of your stated requirements.
> 
> Too big for my tastes or I'd probably have one myself and could give more information.

Click to collapse



Agreed that or the G6....

Id go U11 over G6 myself definitely. 

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## DeadEagle (Jun 23, 2017)

So, I am looking to maybe make the jump from my Moto X (2013) to something a little newer, as the old gal is beginning to show her age somewhat. Problem is, my hit list seems to preclude me from most phones these days. Need something with a smallish screen/form factor... I cannot handle (in the fullest definition of the word) a 5.5" or larger screen. Would prefer AMOLED screen and root capability. All day battery would also be nice... my Moto X was able to do this pre-Lollipop, but not since. Anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## DJ aliasz3d (Jun 23, 2017)

DeadEagle said:


> So, I am looking to maybe make the jump from my Moto X (2013) to something a little newer, as the old gal is beginning to show her age somewhat. Problem is, my hit list seems to preclude me from most phones these days. Need something with a smallish screen/form factor... I cannot handle (in the fullest definition of the word) a 5.5" or larger screen. Would prefer AMOLED screen and root capability. All day battery would also be nice... my Moto X was able to do this pre-Lollipop, but not since. Anyone have a recommendation?

Click to collapse



I'm in the same boat as you. My s3 LTE i9305 while i have nougat Resurrection Remix running on it, it is starting to show it's age. The bezel is falling apart,power button has come off and won't stay in place due to the bezel and my ear piece is blown so i have to use speaker phone for calls. I'm going to upgrade next year and was going to get a Pixel but considering I'm now running a Gapps free setup with the help of Nanomod and Micro G i'm not to sure now if I will but i could always run a custom rom and go gapps free. The main reason i would like to get a Pixel is for the dev support and rom availability. I have no use for android pay so it doesn't bother me i would want root on my new phone and would more than likely flash a rom pretty soon after i got it. I'll see what comes out next year and decide I think, I don't want another Samsung just feel like a change. I'm looking for device that is 1. easy to gain root and unlock bootloader 2. has good dev support.

Edit, forgot to mention I would want aosp ROMs mainly.


----------



## Waleslie (Jun 25, 2017)

My Samsung Galaxy SIII is on it's last legs and it's time to get something newer.  I was super disappointed when an OTA update locked my bootloader and made it so I couldn't load custom recoveries or custom roms.

I'm in the US and on Verizon.  Are there any somewhat recent good phones that have unlocked bootloaders that work on Verizon?


----------



## BadUsername (Jun 25, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> My Samsung Galaxy SIII is on it's last legs and it's time to get something newer. I was super disappointed when an OTA update locked my bootloader and made it so I couldn't load custom recoveries or custom roms.
> 
> I'm in the US and on Verizon. Are there any somewhat recent good phones that have unlocked bootloaders that work on Verizon?

Click to collapse



HTC 10 is good. 

Buy it from Sprint for $240, unlock bootloader with sunshine for $25, or you can mail it to jcase for $30 and have him unlock it if sunshine fails.

Last year's model but a good phone. It's a steal at that price.


----------



## Waleslie (Jun 25, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> HTC 10 is good.
> 
> Buy it from Sprint for $240, unlock bootloader with sunshine for $25, or you can mail it to jcase for $30 and have him unlock it if sunshine fails.
> 
> Last year's model but a good phone. It's a steal at that price.

Click to collapse



Then it will be good to go on Verizon?  What's special about sunshine that I can't do myself?  Is it possible to buy any of the newer Samsung Galaxy phones with an unlocked bootloader?


----------



## BadUsername (Jun 25, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> Then it will be good to go on Verizon? What's special about sunshine that I can't do myself? Is it possible to buy any of the newer Samsung Galaxy phones with an unlocked bootloader?

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5 can be unlocked if you have a 15 series chip, it's a 50/50 or less shot you'll get one.

Sunshine is a tool to unlock the bootloader on HTC and Moto devices, what's special about it? It unlocks the bootloader. It isn't something you can do yourself. They charge a fee for it, agree with it or not, it's the only way to unlock a bootloader on some phones.

Yes it will work on Verizon. Once you unlock it you may have to turn it into an international device to unlock the CDMA bands, but I'm pretty sure it will already come with those bands activated. Sprint is CDMA too.

Other option is to get a pixel through Verizon. But get away from Sammy if you want an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## majikmer (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm wanting to upgrade from my galaxy s4. Performance and multitasking are my top priorities with the camera being the next priority. It also needs to have an auxiliary port and good dev support. I've been contemplating the OnePlus 5 but do any of you have any other suggestions?


----------



## Waleslie (Jun 26, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> HTC 10 is good.
> 
> Buy it from Sprint for $240, unlock bootloader with sunshine for $25, or you can mail it to jcase for $30 and have him unlock it if sunshine fails.
> 
> Last year's model but a good phone. It's a steal at that price.

Click to collapse



I looked the HTC 10 up and it looks like a good option.  So I went into a Sprint store but they told me they couldn't sell it to me (even at the $240 retail price) because I'm not a Sprint customer.  What gives?  Do I just need to try at again at a different Sprint store?


----------



## BadUsername (Jun 26, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> I looked the HTC 10 up and it looks like a good option. So I went into a Sprint store but they told me they couldn't sell it to me (even at the $240 retail price) because I'm not a Sprint customer. What gives? Do I just need to try at again at a different Sprint store?

Click to collapse



I've read you don't have to be a sprint customer, keep trying or maybe Google how people were able to get it for that price even if they weren't a sprint customer.


----------



## stephendt0 (Jun 26, 2017)

Is there any worthwhile alternative to the Xiaomi Redmi 4a? Looking for similar specs and price (OK performance, 5" 720p, 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 900mhz 3G) but I really want an AOSP look and feel, not a fan of MIUI.


----------



## HonorCasper (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone with real-life experience with OnePlus 5??


----------



## sherry_94 (Jun 26, 2017)

stephendt0 said:


> Is there any worthwhile alternative to the Xiaomi Redmi 4a? Looking for similar specs and price (OK performance, 5" 720p, 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 900mhz 3G) but I really want an AOSP look and feel, not a fan of MIUI.

Click to collapse



Maybe try an AOSPish ROM

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## will4958 (Jun 26, 2017)

Does anyone here have the Cube iwork10 Ultimate tablet? I currently have the Chuwi Hi10 Plus, which is very similar, but am considering returning it because the card reader doesn't work the way it's supposed to. My main concerns for the Cube is: 1) Does the card reader work properly, and have any of you had any issues with it; 2) How is the sound quality? Does it still sound decent even though both speakers are on the right side of the unit? Thanks in advance. 

Almost forgot to ask, but for those who the Cube iwork10 Ultimate, do you have the keyboard dock, and if so have you experienced any scratches made by the keys when the table/laptop is closed? I have seen cases where that was the case with the Chuwi versions.


----------



## Cyanandroid (Jun 27, 2017)

stephendt0 said:


> Is there any worthwhile alternative to the Xiaomi Redmi 4a? Looking for similar specs and price (OK performance, 5" 720p, 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 900mhz 3G) but I really want an AOSP look and feel, not a fan of MIUI.

Click to collapse



if u want to spend almost same price then go for moto g5
or if u can spend little more then u can get beast performance and overall good phone that is lenovo z2 plus.


----------



## stephendt0 (Jun 27, 2017)

sherry_94 said:


> Maybe try an AOSPish ROM

Click to collapse



They're all not very stable at the moment 



Cyanandroid said:


> if u want to spend almost same price then go for moto g5
> or if u can spend little more then u can get beast performance and overall good phone that is lenovo z2 plus.

Click to collapse



Moto G5 is around the same price as the Redmi Note 4, so not worth it for me sadly


----------



## appupd (Jun 27, 2017)

Lenovo P2 3GB RAM variant or Redmi note 4 4GB variant?
These 2 are in exact same price and Im confused which one to buy.

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## udo 240 (Jun 28, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> My Samsung Galaxy SIII is on it's last legs and it's time to get something newer. I was super disappointed when an OTA update locked my bootloader and made it so I couldn't load custom recoveries or custom roms.
> 
> I'm in the US and on Verizon. Are there any somewhat recent good phones that have unlocked bootloaders that work on Verizon?

Click to collapse



Try to get an european version of Samsung galaxy s8 or s8+. It's unlocking is so easy. Try to buy it from eBay or amazon in Europe. Really nice device:good:


----------



## force70 (Jun 28, 2017)

udo 240 said:


> Try to get an european version of Samsung galaxy s8 or s8+. It's unlocking is so easy. Try to buy it from eBay or amazon in Europe. Really nice device:good:

Click to collapse



Thats bad advice since the european (exynos)  s8 wont work on a CDMA network which  verizon is.



Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## udo 240 (Jun 28, 2017)

force70 said:


> Thats bad advice since the european (exynos) s8 wont work on a CDMA network which verizon is.

Click to collapse



Okay, that's new information for me, I'm living in germany. Whats the reason, that Samsung and many more locked bootloaders in USA?


----------



## zelendel (Jun 28, 2017)

udo 240 said:


> Okay, that's new information for me, I'm living in germany. Whats the reason, that Samsung and many more locked bootloaders in USA?

Click to collapse



The carriers have almost compete control over the devices to the point that all updates go through them. So if you did buy a US device you wouldn't get any updates unless you are on that carrier. 

Also locking the bootloader is a security feature. Unlocked bootloaders are seen as a security hole.


----------



## sherry_94 (Jun 28, 2017)

stephendt0 said:


> Is there any worthwhile alternative to the Xiaomi Redmi 4a? Looking for similar specs and price (OK performance, 5" 720p, 2GB RAM, 16GB ROM, 900mhz 3G) but I really want an AOSP look and feel, not a fan of MIUI.

Click to collapse



Try getting Lenovo Zuk Z2. I got one for $170  4GB/64GB model.
Flash ResurrectionRemix on it. 

The ROM is really stable. 

Snapdragon 820
1920x1080  5" Display
4 GB Ram
64GB Storage
3500 mAh battery
Dual 4G SIM Slots

If you can stretch your budget a little, the gains would be phenomenal. There is also a cheaper 3/32GB model. 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hellmichel (Jun 28, 2017)

Bq Aquaris x Pro 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tee_pot (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm potentially looking for a replacement for my 18 month old Moto X Play dual sim XT1562. Any ideas which could meet the following?

- must be able to unlock bootloader and have lineageOS or similar AOSP-like ROM in active dev
- 5.5" screen
- dual sim
- either 128GB storage or microSD (but MUST be dual sim AND microSD)
- 3GB minimum RAM
- 3,000+mAh

I would like the SoC to be better than the Snapdragon 615 in the X Play, plus a 1080p AMOLED screen will help battery life as I use Ambient Display constantly...

I'm not too fussy about cameras as long as it has a flash, and I don't care about fingerprint scanners!

I don't have a budget in mind, I doubt there's many options so if I do upgrade I'll have to pay what I have to pay!

Thanks in advance


----------



## stephendt0 (Jun 28, 2017)

sherry_94 said:


> Try getting Lenovo Zuk Z2. I got one for $170 4GB/64GB model.
> Flash ResurrectionRemix on it.
> 
> The ROM is really stable.
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot more expensive... But I'll consider it


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 29, 2017)

zelendel said:


> The carriers have almost compete control over the devices to the point that all updates go through them. So if you did buy a US device you wouldn't get any updates unless you are on that carrier.
> 
> Also locking the bootloader is a security feature. Unlocked bootloaders are seen as a security hole.

Click to collapse



It's not always the case. Not sure which carriers it's true for but I have an unlocked Telus Galaxy s6 running on koodo and it received the nougat update OTA


----------



## zelendel (Jun 29, 2017)

Neither of those are in the US so it doesn't pertain.


----------



## plopingo (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi everyone,

1. I'm looking for a new device since my Moto G 2014 as ended :/
I was very happy with it because I love to tweak my phone and the community around it was pretty decent. I like to have the choice to install rom I want etc...
Its the most important thing for me.

2. I can put more this time on the new device. (~300€)

3. I'm not against to buy a phone who have 1 or 2 years old until he is still decent on performance and again with a good community around it.

4. I was looking for a moto X 2014, nexus 5x, LG G3 (D855) but I can't find it anymore in shop :/

5. I tried to look what can I have for 300€ at this moment and I only see phone with disappointed soc on it.

So I think you have all information you need to maybe help me to find the one 

PS: I don't care about quality of screen, battery life, sound, Photo etc... I just want to stay with a 5"/5.2"/(5.5"max) with good performance better than my old Snap 400 and be able to run some games.

Again thanks if you can help me.


----------



## Drifter666 (Jun 29, 2017)

Ok so I'm gonna say sorry first.  I know that there's 100s of these exact posts every week but I feel like I've run out of places to look and could use some help.  Time has come for me to upgrade to a new phone, currently I'm using a ascend mate 2 on Android 5.1 and aside from some laggy performance issues it works for what I do with it.  

That being said this monster of a phone (6.1") has started to bend from me having it in my back pocket and there's some blemishes on the screen and GPS only works sporadically at best.  

I'm looking for someone to point me in the direction of a 5 ish inch phone that has plenty of rom support, wireless charging and decent amount of storage.  The OnePlus 5 had me excited but just didn't do it for me.  I won't justify $500 unless I'm absolutely sure I want it. I have TMobile for service.   

I've looked into the op5, Xperia xz premium, and Pixel.  I've considered the GS8 but have a GS6 for work and it's really buggy, also I might as well give them my first born to pay for them. I've had LG devices before and they always gave me problems but perhaps things have changed I don't really know.

I'd appreciate any help you guys can give.


----------



## plopingo (Jun 30, 2017)

Bump  :highfive:


----------



## SirDarknight (Jul 1, 2017)

*OnePlus 3 vs Honor 8!*

Some of you may say that OP3 is the obvious choice. But the Honor 8 has a few points that I really prefer : Better camera, better looks, a microSD slot.

Although the OP3 has much smoother performance and near stock experience, the Honor 8 shouldn't be much slower either.

What do you think?

Opinion from a user of Honor 8 will be much appreciated.

Note : My budget is around that corner.


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 3, 2017)

SirDarknight said:


> Some of you may say that OP3 is the obvious choice. But the Honor 8 has a few points that I really prefer : Better camera, better looks, a microSD slot.
> 
> Although the OP3 has much smoother performance and near stock experience, the Honor 8 shouldn't be much slower either.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the Op3. The Honor 8 is ok, but there isnt much development and you'll basically have to stay with Emui. OP3 has great specs and camera ain't that bad. Besides it's one of the phones with the most development. 



plopingo said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> PS: I don't care about quality of screen, battery life, sound, Photo etc... I just want to stay with a 5"/5.2"/(5.5"max) with good performance better than my old Snap 400 and be able to run some games.
> 
> Again thanks if you can help me.

Click to collapse



I'd look into the Motorola Moto G5 plus. The op3 is also a pick for you as it as great development but you wouldnt be taking advantage of all its power. The Xiaomi redmi note 4 is also an option (plus you can get it for 150buck) it has decent aspects and great development. 



Enviado desde mi HUAWEI NXT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## plopingo (Jul 3, 2017)

juanq214 said:


> I'd go for the Op3. The Honor 8 is ok, but there isnt much development and you'll basically have to stay with Emui. OP3 has great specs and camera ain't that bad. Besides it's one of the phones with the most development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've looked at the Moto G5 plus definitely interesting/good price but because it is new it's kinda making a bet around the xda community/custom rom etc...
For the Xiaomi redmi note 4 sadly it doesn't support the 800 MHz (B20) for 4G I need from my operator.
For the OP3, I don't know where to find it (I'm living in France)

Thanks for your help !


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Hello I'm deciding whether to buy these phones: 

HTC 10 - Good: design, material, bloatfree, sound, updates
× Bad: camera, some opening apps slower that Sony, LG. I've seen gaming tests and it looks like very bad in terms of performance (Real Racing 3 was lagging), maybe bad optimization? All of the test were in 2016. Have they fixed it in 2017?

Sony Xperia XZs - Good: app opening speed, browser speed (very fast), camera, IP 68
× Bad: bezzels (IMO looks really bad), whole design, full of bloatware (can't be uninstalled)

LG G6 - Good: it's big as those mentioned but 5,7'' - little bezzels (looks nice), build quality, battery, IP 68
× Bad: no stereo, GLONASS, lower specs than flagships 2017

In my country, HTC 10 costs 460 €, Sony 500€ and LG G6 550 € (which is more expensive but offers more, question is: is it worth it)?

Anybody could share experience with any one of them? I'm really interested in HTC 10 (looks dope) but I'm worried about that performance (gaming) issue :/, is it fixed?


----------



## force70 (Jul 4, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> Hello I'm deciding whether to buy these phones:
> 
> HTC 10 - Good: design, material, bloatfree, sound, updates
> × Bad: camera, some opening apps slower that Sony, LG. I've seen gaming tests and it looks like very bad in terms of performance (Real Racing 3 was lagging), maybe bad optimization? All of the test were in 2016. Have they fixed it in 2017?
> ...

Click to collapse



Out of those 3 Id go G6 easily.

But....if you like HTC the U11 is damn nice. 

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## BadUsername (Jul 4, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> Hello I'm deciding whether to buy these phones:
> 
> HTC 10 - Good: design, material, bloatfree, sound, updates
> × Bad: camera, some opening apps slower that Sony, LG. I've seen gaming tests and it looks like very bad in terms of performance (Real Racing 3 was lagging), maybe bad optimization? All of the test were in 2016. Have they fixed it in 2017?
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't noticed hiccups on my 10 playing games, but for that price it isn't that much cheaper than a G6. I don't know how good the G6 is in comparison. 

I really like my camera, I don't know where you got poor camera performance from. It has one of the highest scores from dxomark and I think it's a really good balanced shooter. I don't think you'd be disappointed in it.


----------



## ATZ-007 (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm looking for a new phone under £200 Snapdragon 820 or £300 Snapdragon 835 works in UK. Preferably AMOLED screen and 6GB RAM. 

I love the ZTE Axon 7 however its little too expensive. 

Any suggestions? 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 4, 2017)

ATZ-007 said:


> I'm looking for a new phone under £200 Snapdragon 820 or £300 Snapdragon 835 works in UK. Preferably AMOLED screen and 6GB RAM.
> 
> I love the ZTE Axon 7 however its little too expensive.
> 
> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I don't think you'll get a Snapdragon 820 under £200. And even £300 is too little for Snap. 835 and 6GB RAM


----------



## Large Hadron (Jul 4, 2017)

ATZ-007 said:


> I'm looking for a new phone under £200 Snapdragon 820 or £300 Snapdragon 835 works in UK. Preferably AMOLED screen and 6GB RAM.
> 
> I love the ZTE Axon 7 however its little too expensive.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I assume you are asking for second hand devices? Even so I think you'll struggle to find an S8 20 device with those specs and price, and forget the s835.


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Jul 5, 2017)

Just fishing for opinions. 

Criteria: 
1. $450.00 or less USD
2. Removable Battery
3. Expandable Memory (SD Card Slot) 
4. Developer Friendly (Root/Rom) 
5. 32GB (or more) Storage
6. 2 GB (or more) RAM
7. GSM
8. 5.0 - 5.7 (maybe more) display

 Ex fanboy of Samsung and LG (older devices) but always open to something good.


----------



## wrbl (Jul 5, 2017)

Ok Guys these phones are on my list:

Moto Z
HTC 10
OnePlus 3
Huawei p9/Honor 8

What do you think about them? I'm comming from a G3 with 3Gb Ram variant. I hand my hands on the Moto Z, HTC 10 and the Huawei phones. I really like the Moto and the HTC when it comet to looks and usage.
HTC wins in terms of build quality and looks and the camera in my opinion is great because it provides nice photos without too much sharepning and other post useless post processing.
I had the Z for a brief moment and It feels really fragile and I'm afraid the battery won't last long, but of course there are the moto mods and the battery mod and other which will expand it and make the phone usable in nearly every condition.
I only saw the OPO3 in someones hand and heard mixed opinions on it.
Huawei phones are nice in the photo department but the video sucks balls. Also P9 looks not so good and bothe of the Huawei phones have not so good os on them in my opinion.
I would like to here some opinions on the phones from people that used or use the phones I mentioned or from somebody that can suggest something else.


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 5, 2017)

wrbl said:


> Ok Guys these phones are on my list:
> 
> Moto Z
> HTC 10
> ...

Click to collapse



I would discard that Moto Z - No jack, no LED diode and it's quite useless if you don't use those Moto Mods. HTC 10 and One Plus 3 has quite good developer support here on XDA (ROMs etc.) and have the best UI (IMO close to stock) out of them. I think Huawei is not a bad choice, but I would prefer One Plus 3 or HTC 10 (I don't like the UI of Huawei and it's hard to build a ROM on Huawei). 

So If I were you, I would take One Plus 3 over HTC 10 (cheaper and better specs) but HTC has better sound and maybe support (updates etc.)


----------



## wrbl (Jul 5, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> So If I were you, I would take One Plus 3 over HTC 10 (cheaper and better specs) but HTC has better sound and maybe support (updates etc.)

Click to collapse



And this is the problem with Poland. I can get HTC 10 for around 1000-1400 PLN and the OnePlus3 is around 1600 PLN. I know it's weird I think the same but that's just how it works here ;/ same for the Huawei phones I can get the P9 for around 1200 I even saw one for 650 and the Honor 8 is around 1400 if you want to buy it now not by auction. I don't want to even mention the Honor 8 Pro because the price is so high I don't know if I want to cry:crying: or to laugh:laugh:.

Oh and 1$ is around 3,75PLN according to google.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 5, 2017)

Looking for a phone around $300-$350

I'm not asking for a lot, just good specs for the price and stock Android out of the box with good software update support. Another bonus would be for the device to have a nice modding community here in XDA for lots of custom ROM's and kernels.


----------



## maintainyourride (Jul 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Xiaomi Mi phones in the US?  I've got a few of their products like the Xiaofang that I've hacked to work and its pretty good quality for the price.


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 5, 2017)

djdelarosa25 said:


> Looking for a phone around $300-$350
> 
> I'm not asking for a lot, just good specs for the price and stock Android out of the box with good software update support. Another bonus would be for the device to have a nice modding community here in XDA for lots of custom ROM's and kernels.

Click to collapse



I think Moto phones are really good for that price . Check out Moto G5 / G5 Plus and other Moto's. They all have stock Android ---> good support here and they look quite good... Specs should be decent.


----------



## 4r44444 (Jul 5, 2017)

I search for a cheap smartphone which can get much better by finetune it in Kernel or with custom ROM... I hope you understand my question  Greetings

Also:

I search for a nice smartphone with a strong diplay... possible cheap... I saw the MOTO X FORCE which has a Display which can't break but it's too expensive to me... are there any low budget (maybe china?) smartphones with a strong display... should protect me from glass break by falling... (maybe also) waterproof?

Thanks  Greets


----------



## Victoria Sparks (Jul 6, 2017)

Huawei mate 9 is what I am currently using.


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 6, 2017)

Is the G4 Plus still worth buying? Moto G5 Plus ain't available in my country. I asked their Facebook page and they said that there is no word yet of availability (Moto PH is very late at releasing new devices locally).

Other options are Moto M, J7 Prime, J7 Pro, and Honor 6X.


----------



## Vovan2k (Jul 7, 2017)

I work in ride-share and need a concealed video registration so i am using my phone, however night quality is terrible when lights are off in the car, all i see is street lights.

Could you give me few android phone models that have good low light performance for front camera (face camera), not very expensive ones.

Optional i'd like to have front camera record horizontally wide video when phone is in vertical position (video orientation, 90 degree opposite to the screen orientation).


----------



## Tlamir123 (Jul 7, 2017)

*mate9 vs mi 6*

mate 9 and mi 6 almost same price in my country which should i buy?


----------



## Mastermind8087 (Jul 8, 2017)

*NOKIA 6 or MOTO G5 plus or any other??*

guys i need some suggestions on buyin my first android . i have a budget of Rs 17,000 
i need a slowmo camera in it (upto 60fps at 1080)
4gb ram
and 64gb internal or 32gb internal(but then it should be expandable)
thanks!


----------



## force70 (Jul 8, 2017)

Mastermind8087 said:


> guys i need some suggestions on buyin my first android . i have a budget of Rs 17,000
> i need a slowmo camera in it (upto 60fps at 1080)
> 4gb ram
> and 64gb internal or 32gb internal(but then it should be expandable)
> thanks!

Click to collapse



I dont know what an R is but the 2 best phones out right now are the s8 and htc u11.

Followed by the G6 and OP5..

Note 8 to drop soon also within 2 mos and the  note FE just released yesterday but is overpriced online right now

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Waleslie (Jul 8, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> I've read you don't have to be a sprint customer, keep trying or maybe Google how people were able to get it for that price even if they weren't a sprint customer.

Click to collapse



Okay.  So I bought an HTC 10 through Sprint online.  I had to sign up for service, but will cancel that.  No that I have the phone, what do I need to do?  Should I do the Sunshine unlock bootloader thing first or transfer the phone to Verizon first?

Do I need to take the phone in to Verizon to switch it over or can I just swap the SIM cards myself?


----------



## BadUsername (Jul 8, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> Okay. So I bought an HTC 10 through Sprint online. I had to sign up for service, but will cancel that. No that I have the phone, what do I need to do? Should I do the Sunshine unlock bootloader thing first or transfer the phone to Verizon first?
> 
> Do I need to take the phone in to Verizon to switch it over or can I just swap the SIM cards myself?

Click to collapse



Nice!

Ya, sunshine first, then see if a sim works, if it doesn't follow the guide to convert it to a Verizon phone. Should work great.

---------- Post added at 10:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 PM ----------




BadUsername said:


> Nice!
> 
> Ya, sunshine first, then see if a sim works, if it doesn't follow the guide to convert it to a Verizon phone. Should work great.

Click to collapse



Edit: you don't need to tell Verizon you have it, they gave no business knowing what phone you're actually using.


----------



## Tlamir123 (Jul 9, 2017)

Help me guys in my country mi6 and mate 9 is same price what should i buy mi6 is newer powerful sd835 mate 9 big screen metal body leica dual camera


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tlamir123 said:


> Help me guys in my country mi6 and mate 9 is same price what should i buy mi6 is newer powerful sd835 mate 9 big screen metal body leica dual camera

Click to collapse



I couldn't live with the tiny screen despite the Mi6 being newer....way too small.

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Tlamir123 (Jul 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I couldn't live with the tiny screen despite the Mi6 being newer....way too small.
> 
> Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6

Click to collapse



ok i,ll use my phone like 4year i think. it must be durable phone but im thinking kirin 960 give me a error in future ? or cant find good rom in future? (sorry for my bad english)


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2017)

Tlamir123 said:


> ok i,ll use my phone like 4year i think. it must be durable phone but im thinking kirin 960 give me a error in future ? or cant find good rom in future? (sorry for my bad english)

Click to collapse



I think the kirin is pretty rock solid...the mate 9 is a very well built device.

Huawei quality had come a long way in recent years....

Your english seems fine to me also :thumbup:

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Waleslie (Jul 9, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> Nice!
> 
> Ya, sunshine first, then see if a sim works, if it doesn't follow the guide to convert it to a Verizon phone. Should work great.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So SunShine tells me I need to root to run SunShine and refers me to HYCDev.com to root my device.   HTCDev.com seems to indicate it can unlock by bootloader (presumably without S-Off).  Is that all I really need?  I just want to be able to flash custom recoveries and custom ROMS.  For $25, does SunShine and S-OFF give me some advantage over HTCDev.com just unlocking my bootloader?  Can I do that now and SunShine later if I need it?


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> So SunShine tells me I need to root to run SunShine and refers me to HYCDev.com to root my device.   HTCDev.com seems to indicate it can unlock by bootloader (presumably without S-Off).  Is that all I really need?  I just want to be able to flash custom recoveries and custom ROMS.  For $25, does SunShine and S-OFF give me some advantage over HTCDev.com just unlocking my bootloader?  Can I do that now and SunShine later if I need it?

Click to collapse



This is totally the wrong forum for this type of question. 

You need to go to the Q&A section in the forum for the specific device and ask this there 

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## BadUsername (Jul 9, 2017)

Waleslie said:


> So SunShine tells me I need to root to run SunShine and refers me to HYCDev.com to root my device. HTCDev.com seems to indicate it can unlock by bootloader (presumably without S-Off). Is that all I really need? I just want to be able to flash custom recoveries and custom ROMS. For $25, does SunShine and S-OFF give me some advantage over HTCDev.com just unlocking my bootloader? Can I do that now and SunShine later if I need it?

Click to collapse



If you can unlock your bootloader through HTC dev you're good to go.  But you need s-off to be able to change certain things. 

HTC gets a bit tricky here, you can unlock your bootloader and have s-on, but you're going to be limited in what you can and can't flash. I can't remember specifically, but I'm pretty sure if you need to flash another radio at some point you're going to need s-off. But if you throw a Verizon sim in and it works then you should be fine. S-off is basically just a security flag, but there's benefits to having it off instead of on in case something goes wrong.


----------



## Tlamir123 (Jul 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I couldn't live with the tiny screen despite the Mi6 being newer....way too small.
> 
> Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6

Click to collapse





force70 said:


> I think the kirin is pretty rock solid...the mate 9 is a very well built device.
> 
> Huawei quality had come a long way in recent years....
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks i think ill do with mate 9:victory:


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 9, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge vs S8 vs LG G6? S7 Edge is around 550€, same for LG G6. S8 would cost 600€. Or should I get instead HTC 10 which is 450€ so a lot cheaper but are the older specs enough? I game a lot (especially Real Racing 3 etc.) so is the performance fine on HTC 10? Or should I pay more for those above?


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge vs S8 vs LG G6? S7 Edge is around 550€, same for LG G6. S8 would cost 600€. Or should I get instead HTC 10 which is 450€ so a lot cheaper but are the older specs enough? I game a lot (especially Real Racing 3 etc.) so is the performance fine on HTC 10? Or should I pay more for those above?

Click to collapse



I would go for the S8 (make sure its exynos and not snapdragon) or G6...preference being the S8 of course as the G6 runs an outdated processor from last year.

The HTC U11 would be nice also and its better than the G6 in several ways but does have some big ugly bezels (which is about the only negative thing about it).

Wouldn't waste money on the HTC 10 or S7 edge at this point....they are outdated. But if for some odd reason you want an old phone s7 edge over the 10 easily.

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I would go for the S8 (make sure its exynos and not snapdragon) or G6...preference being the S8 of course as the G6 runs an outdated processor from last year.
> 
> The HTC U11 would be nice also and its better than the G6 in several ways but does have some big ugly bezels (which is about the only negative thing about it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Cool thanks for the reply! I see you are a S8 user (S8+ but it doesn't matter), are you satisfied with it? Is the audio ok (not earphones)? I listen to music a lot and it would be great if the audio would be at least slightly above average. Is the bloatware too much? Cuz Samsung is known for it - can it be uninstalled or at least blocked?


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> Cool thanks for the reply! I see you are a S8 user (S8+ but it doesn't matter), are you satisfied with it? Is the audio ok (not earphones)? I listen to music a lot and it would be great if the audio would be at least slightly above average. Is the bloatware too much? Cuz Samsung is known for it - can it be uninstalled or at least blocked?

Click to collapse



Its not bad the audio...better than my s7 edge for sure and pretty good for an IP68 rated device. 

I have an exynos factory unlocked model so no carrier bloat and the remaining crap can be blocked with a package disabler it if your rooted removed entirely.

Its a great device and im quite  happy with it...if course i did just order an note FE ( new note 7)  so im not completely in love with it. Miss my note 7 so had to jump at the chance to nab another one.

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## zelendel (Jul 9, 2017)

force70 said:


> I would go for the S8 (make sure its exynos and not snapdragon) or G6...preference being the S8 of course as the G6 runs an outdated processor from last year.
> 
> The HTC U11 would be nice also and its better than the G6 in several ways but does have some big ugly bezels (which is about the only negative thing about it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Being last years chip really doesnt mean alot. The updates are so minor that you really wouldnt know the difference and there isn't any real world use difference. Heck I know whole teams that are skipping all devices from this year as it is not really an update. Updating every year is no longer really even needed outside of shwoing off how much money someone can waste.


----------



## force70 (Jul 10, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Being last years chip really doesnt mean alot. The updates are so minor that you really wouldnt know the difference and there isn't any real world use difference. Heck I know whole teams that are skipping all devices from this year as it is not really an update. Updating every year is no longer really even needed outside of shwoing off how much money someone can waste.

Click to collapse



Well....if your planning on buying a new device right now (for whatever reason) why buy one with older hardware when you can get one with whats current?   Makes no sense to me really unless there is something specific about that device you really like.

Ive had 820 (i know G6 is 821) equipped devices and ive had an 835 device and there is a difference.. not leaps and bounds difference but as we say in the car world...faster is faster lol. Also battery usage must also be considered as each gen of SoC brings better efficiency.


And I just bought a year old device so true its not always about the latest and greatest even though as you say i like to see how much money i can waste by updating yearly...and in some cases like this year,multiple times per year.. lol.

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## BadUsername (Jul 10, 2017)

force70 said:


> Well....if your planning on buying a new device right now (for whatever reason) why buy one with older hardware when you can get one with whats current? Makes no sense to me really unless there is something specific about that device you really like.
> 
> Ive had 820 (i know G6 is 821) equipped devices and ive had an 835 device and there is a difference.. not leaps and bounds difference but as we say in the car world...faster is faster lol. Also battery usage must also be considered as each gen of SoC brings better efficiency.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Price wise it makes sense, you can buy a brand new HTC 10 for $240 from Sprint (I think $400 on their website). A new s8 runs you $700 or more? (I think) a used s7 wouldn't even be that cheap.

Buying an older device makes sense if you can score a good deal on it, latest and greatest isn't always your best value. And if you want to talk system efficiency, the best battery life you can get is in mid range devices with weaker chips. You can easily get 2 days out of them with good use.

Some brands are also more developer friendly, something else to think about.

I dislike Samsung because I really hate TouchWiz, but their hardware is amazing. But being open to other devices, there's lots out there that give you a greater value than specs alone. Most apps and games aren't coded to take advantage of multiple cores anyway, you really wouldn't notice much difference between this year's and last year's devices. The way the CPU operates in Android is the same unless someone codes for it. "Faster speed" isn't tied solely to the CPU, but the entire soc in general. Apple for instance has a far weaker CPU, a dual core processor, but how is it still fast? Tight integration and in house production.

Only phone I'm looking forward to this year is the pixel 2, hoping Google can find some way to integrate everything better and make a really efficient device. Might take Android to a new level.

Anyway just wanted to throw my 2 cents in, but ya, new flagships this year aren't a big enough jump to justify the price IMO. Last year's devices with good development are a great buy right now.


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 10, 2017)

So is it enough to buy f. e. HTC 10 from last year? I don't change devices that much so I would like to make it last at least more than 2 years


----------



## -totonio- (Jul 10, 2017)

I see that you're talking about samsung, htc etc.. What do you say about a lenovo zuk z2 or similar china phones having a qualcomm SoC?
I'm just thinking to buy a device with 4gb of ram 64 of rom and a snap 820 at 200€, or less.


----------



## force70 (Jul 10, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> Price wise it makes sense, you can buy a brand new HTC 10 for $240 from Sprint (I think $400 on their website). A new s8 runs you $700 or more? (I think) a used s7 wouldn't even be that cheap.
> 
> Buying an older device makes sense if you can score a good deal on it, latest and greatest isn't always your best value. And if you want to talk system efficiency, the best battery life you can get is in mid range devices with weaker chips. You can easily get 2 days out of them with good use.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Definitely agree about devices being developer friendly and thats something that always is priority for me.

As far as looking for best value i never purchase anything that way, i wont settle for anything other than what i want despite that usually costing more money. Life is too short to compromise on things like that. Dont settle for whats cheapest or a good deal...just get want you really want.  Unless the 2 are the same thing rhen your good lol.

True about battery life being better on the mid range stuff ...but then your stuck on a mid range device-  no thank  you sir!

The pixel 2 should be interesting and I hope they dont screw it up again this year, last year was the first time in a long time i passed on a google phone...

Google has the opportunity to do something really  innovative this year and with the note 8 looking to be amazing and even the iphone 8 looking to set the bar high....they had better deliver this year.


----------



## zelendel (Jul 10, 2017)

force70 said:


> Well....if your planning on buying a new device right now (for whatever reason) why buy one with older hardware when you can get one with whats current?   Makes no sense to me really unless there is something specific about that device you really like.
> 
> Ive had 820 (i know G6 is 821) equipped devices and ive had an 835 device and there is a difference.. not leaps and bounds difference but as we say in the car world...faster is faster lol. Also battery usage must also be considered as each gen of SoC brings better efficiency.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Because the currant hardware is not much of an upgrade from say last years. The upgrades are so small that it really doesnt matter a whole lot. 

A perfect example is the fact that I just got a new device myself within the past week. Could I have gotten one of the latest flagships? Sure but why when you can get a device from last year and it will run just as fast or in some cases midrange devices out shine the soo called flagships.

As for the battery. Well That all comes down to individual use. It doesnt matter the device. As an example is I can kill any battery on any device in less then 4 hours and that is with light use, So unless it has a 10,000 mah battery the chip will not make much of a difference.

To each their own but upgrading every year really makes no sense. Not at this point in the game. Cell phones are becoming pretty much like laptops.


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 10, 2017)

I just got a new Samsung galaxy note 5 for $250 dollars. What a deal! I was gonna go for mate 9 but this baby came into my way. At first boot it gave me ota update to Nougat. 

Basically the phone is great. Camera is amazing, the screen resolution is out of this world, and the multitasking has improved a lot with Nougat (heard some complains when it was running Android 5.1).

The downside is the small battery, specially with such huge 4k screen, and the lack of SD card slot. But I can live with it. Hopefully I'll stick with this baby for a while. 

Sent from my SM-N920G using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jul 10, 2017)

juanq214 said:


> I just got a new Samsung galaxy note 5 for $250 dollars. What a deal! I was gonna go for mate 9 but this baby came into my way. At first boot it gave me ota update to Nougat.
> 
> Basically the phone is great. Camera is amazing, the screen resolution is out of this world, and the multitasking has improved a lot with Nougat (heard some complains when it was running Android 5.1).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 5 was one of my fav devcies...Id still have mine if I didnt run out of storage on it. Thats one of sammys most idiotic decisions removing the sd slot/not offering more than 64gb of internal storage on a note device.

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 12, 2017)

*I have offers on S8+, but not on the One Plus I wanted... Should I change ?*

Hello ladies and gentlemen,

I'm switching from my Sony Z3 Compact to something a bit more new, and I was looking for your advices, not only on the model as such, but on the different price tags I can have.

My service provider (SFR in France) proposes the Galaxy S8+ at 392€ (450$) or the Xperia XZ Premium at 193€ (219$) all included (no more charges on the subscription or whatsoever).

However I'm a really huge fan of the One Plus new flagships (3T and 5) but they don't have it.

In my country, reminder, the 3T is at 380€ (64go) or 420€ (128go) (both respectively 433$ and 480$)
and the 5 is at 440€ (6go RAM 64go) or 520€ (8go RAM 128go) (both respectively at 500$ and 590$)

So basically (+tl;dr) is my beloved One Plus 5 worth the extra 130€ compared to the S8+ ?
Or is my beloved One Plus 3T worth the extra 30€ compared to the S8+ ?

Or should I settle to the Galaxy S8+ even if it's not my brand nor predilection model ?

Thanks a lot for your future answers !
On the question "why am I such a fan of One Plus ?" well I like their OS, their batteries and camera, and on top of all their design and the brand's image and trust I have in them !

Thanks again !


----------



## force70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nazha_Ember said:


> Hello ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> I'm switching from my Sony Z3 Compact to something a bit more new, and I was looking for your advices, not only on the model as such, but on the different price tags I can have.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Simply put you would have to be crazy to pay more for a OP5 than an S8+. The OP5 is just missing too many features to even be put in the same class as the S8+ .



Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 12, 2017)

force70 said:


> Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6

Click to collapse



Well that seems objective 

Jokes aside, I see what you mean
So the S8+ is really above the OP5 in a lot of aspects ?
I've never been a huge fan of Samsung but I might consider...


----------



## force70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nazha_Ember said:


> Well that seems objective
> 
> Jokes aside, I see what you mean
> So the S8+ is really above the OP5 in a lot of aspects ?
> I've never been a huge fan of Samsung but I might consider...

Click to collapse



Lol....yeah I can see how that looks haha...

Well its not that the OP5 isnt a good device it is, but its supposed to be less expensive than other flagships not more lol.

Lets see....OP5 is missing from the top of my head:

 no sd card option
 no water resistance
 nowireless charging
 Small 5.5" screen thats only 1080p (which i personally  i am fine with) 
Camera reviews are so so...nothing special about it unfortunately 


Theres probably more but i havent looked at it in depth. But paying more money for less features is never a good idea lol.

And not that it affects functionality at all but one boring colour pretty much and big ugly bezels (outdated design basically for 2017). 


Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 12, 2017)

force70 said:


> Well its not that the OP5 isnt a good device it is, but its supposed to be less expensive than other flagships not more lol.
> 
> Lets see....OP5 is missing from the top of my head:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK so all things considered my S9+ at 450$ seems a pretty good deal ?
The only thing bothering me is Samsung OS layer and the fingerprint scanner
Also, the photo on OP5 seemed really nice, and I was in the somewhat "hype" of the brand too !


----------



## force70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nazha_Ember said:


> OK so all things considered my S9+ at 450$ seems a pretty good deal ?
> The only thing bothering me is Samsung OS layer and the fingerprint scanner
> Also, the photo on OP5 seemed really nice, and I was in the somewhat "hype" of the brand too !

Click to collapse




Thats a great deal...I paid $1200 for mine lol (CAN $).

The fingerprint scanner is somewhat annoying but you do get used to it.


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 12, 2017)

force70 said:


> Thats a great deal...I paid $1200 for mine lol (CAN $).
> 
> The fingerprint scanner is somewhat annoying but you do get used to it.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your input !


----------



## BetterBPrepared (Jul 12, 2017)

Nazha_Ember said:


> Thanks a lot for your input !

Click to collapse



Not sure how important customizing your device with custom ROMs is to you, but let's not forget that Samsung really tries to control/lock down their devices.  The S8 does look like a great device when you look at the hardware, but unlocking the bootloader and flashing custom ROMs isn't going to be as easy as it is for some of the other devices.  Just do a search on XDA for any model before you buy it to get an idea of what kind of development is going on, if that is important to you.

Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazha_Ember (Jul 12, 2017)

BetterBPrepared said:


> Not sure how important customizing your device with custom ROMs is to you, but let's not forget that Samsung really tries to control/lock down their devices.  The S8 does look like a great device when you look at the hardware, but unlocking the bootloader and flashing custom ROMs isn't going to be as easy as it is for some of the other devices.  Just do a search on XDA for any model before you buy it to get an idea of what kind of development is going on, if that is important to you.
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks !

I just need to root it for ads block, background playback on youtube and that kind of stuff, I'm happy with the stock rom and all beyond that !
Is that possible ?


----------



## force70 (Jul 12, 2017)

BetterBPrepared said:


> Not sure how important customizing your device with custom ROMs is to you, but let's not forget that Samsung really tries to control/lock down their devices.  The S8 does look like a great device when you look at the hardware, but unlocking the bootloader and flashing custom ROMs isn't going to be as easy as it is for some of the other devices.  Just do a search on XDA for any model before you buy it to get an idea of what kind of development is going on, if that is important to you.
> 
> Sent from my Z2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Bootloader is not locked on the exynos. Root and roms been out since the 1st week the device was out.

Only the snapdragon is useless in this regard but its very good advice as you said to check on the model before you buy it with samsung products since the S7's came out.

S7: exynos and unlocked in Canada, europe, asia snapdragon in the US and not overly development friendly. 

Note 7: Exynos and unlocked in Europe and asia. Snapdragon in Canada and US and locked.

S8: same as note 7

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## DamagedEngine (Jul 13, 2017)

*OnePlus 5?*

Hello guys!

I haven't used smartphones extensively before, even through I consider myself to be relatively tech-savvy. I have done a custom PC build and also some experimentation with Linux and it's command line interface, so the smartphone modding scene shouldn't be overwhelming.

However, I feel like it's time for me to buy a smartphone, but one of my primary concerns is preserving the modding freedom inherent in PCs.  The phone that really caught my eye is the OnePlus 5. It is a high performance phone, and the company is open to modding; They allow it in the warranty and also freely distribute their factory default ROM's.

Since I am seriously considering buying the phone, I would like to hear your opinions on the OnePlus 5 as a first-time purchase, especially for modding oriented users.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2017)

DamagedEngine said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I haven't used smartphones extensively before, even through I consider myself to be relatively tech-savvy. I have done a custom PC build and also some experimentation with Linux and it's command line interface, so the smartphone modding scene shouldn't be overwhelming.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OP devices have historically had great development behind them, im sure that will continue on the 5.

Sure its missing some features like on an S8 plus etc but its also alot cheaper.

If development is your main concern the OP5 or Pixel XL are your best bets

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## Lisali (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi all!

I need to upgrade my LG G4 and I'm looking at a few options - but none of them seem to have everything I'd want in a phone.

I'm looking at 5.2-5.7'' devices.

Musts:
Great camera with lots of detail/bokeh.
Good screen
Good battery life
Rootable
Google services/apps

Important:
LED notification light
Water/dust resistant
QuickCharge 3 or 4
OIS

LG G6 seems great, but it does not have a LED notification light.
Nubia Z17 has dual cameras that sound promising, but no OIS or Google services.
Samsung S8 is way too expensive, and that non-functioning Bugsby button seems annoying.

Suggestions? Ideas? Thank you!


----------



## force70 (Jul 14, 2017)

Lisali said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I need to upgrade my LG G4 and I'm looking at a few options - but none of them seem to have everything I'd want in a phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well if not the G6 or S8 then HTC U11...

Sent from my S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## koelvig (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi xda-tech's.

I'm using an iPhone 6S Plus at the moment, but I'm pretty tired of carrying 2 phones on me everyday - one for work and one private. I have surfed a bit around to find a dual-sim phone, but I'm not sure which to choose.
I have 2 phones in mind: OnePlus 5 or Huawei Mate 9 Pro. I don't care if the camera isn't top notch, what really means a lot is that it is stable and have a good reception. Do anyone of you have any experience with both or just one?
I'm staying in Denmark and we don't have the Chinese models.

Thanx


----------



## ReDuXX528 (Jul 15, 2017)

koelvig said:


> Hi xda-tech's.
> 
> I'm using an iPhone 6S Plus at the moment, but I'm pretty tired of carrying 2 phones on me everyday - one for work and one private. I have surfed a bit around to find a dual-sim phone, but I'm not sure which to choose.
> I have 2 phones in mind: OnePlus 5 or Huawei Mate 9 Pro. I don't care if the camera isn't top notch, what really means a lot is that it is stable and have a good reception. Do anyone of you have any experience with both or just one?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you arent keen on custom roms etc get that Huawei.


----------



## koelvig (Jul 16, 2017)

ReDuXX528 said:


> If you arent keen on custom roms etc get that Huawei.

Click to collapse



I have had numbers of phones with custom ROM on it. The first one was actually HTC HD2 witch was ported to Android.
I just want a stable daily driver without any hick-ups and I think these might be one of them.


----------



## jr866gooner (Jul 16, 2017)

Nazha_Ember said:


> OK so all things considered my S9+ at 450$ seems a pretty good deal ?
> 
> The only thing bothering me is Samsung OS layer and the fingerprint scanner
> 
> Also, the photo on OP5 seemed really nice, and I was in the somewhat "hype" of the brand too !

Click to collapse





Samsung experience or touchwiz as it was once called is far better these days. 

The FP location might be a pain but from what I read people adapt pretty quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dark Emotion (Jul 16, 2017)

Since current Pixel (pure android) devices are too expensive, can anyone name samo devices that have a good battery life and 100% stable aosp with latest android version? Screen should be less than 5.1". I was looking at Redmi 4 prime, but I am not sure if it can run stable aosp.


----------



## Ragazzza (Jul 18, 2017)

koelvig said:


> Hi xda-tech's.
> 
> I'm using an iPhone 6S Plus at the moment, but I'm pretty tired of carrying 2 phones on me everyday - one for work and one private. I have surfed a bit around to find a dual-sim phone, but I'm not sure which to choose.
> I have 2 phones in mind: OnePlus 5 or Huawei Mate 9 Pro. I don't care if the camera isn't top notch, what really means a lot is that it is stable and have a good reception. Do anyone of you have any experience with both or just one?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, you can be sure that every phone today has a good reception. If you can choose, i would say Huawei


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Is there any android phone which provides rich experience in listening music and at the same time which has support upto 1 tb and greater.

Is there any android mobile which has special processing unit for audio like there is separate processing unit for graphics ie., gpu.

Regards,
Rupesh.


----------



## Large Hadron (Jul 18, 2017)

Any phone with a headphone socket has a DAC and amplifier, though many will rely on that built into the SoC. Some LG G6 models have a higher quality DAC, and the HTC 10 has a very good reputation in that department. 

There are no 1TB microSD cards, and won't be in the lifetime of any phone you buy today, so I'd not worry about that.


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 18, 2017)

Large Hadron said:


> Any phone with a headphone socket has a DAC and amplifier, though many will rely on that built into the SoC. Some LG G6 models have a higher quality DAC, and the HTC 10 has a very good reputation in that department.
> 
> There are no 1TB microSD cards, and won't be in the lifetime of any phone you buy today, so I'd not worry about that.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure but ZTE Axon 7? Price is quite fine and the phone looks + specs are really good.

Edit: wrong reply, sorry, this was intended to that guy above you


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 18, 2017)

Does other zte models have have separate processing unit for audio

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## merwebo_facebook (Jul 18, 2017)

Good morning everybody, i had a fast question, i cant decide what smartphone buy, i find the droid turbo 2 in 130$ and the Moto X Play in 110$ in ebay, what is better choise in this days, i hope find some users with that phones and tell me what is better and why to just go to buy.
Thanks.


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2017)

merwebo_facebook said:


> Good morning everybody, i had a fast question, i cant decide what smartphone buy, i find the droid turbo 2 in 130$ and the Moto X Play in 110$ in ebay, what is better choise in this days, i hope find some users with that phones and tell me what is better and why to just go to buy.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Theres lots of way  better choices..

Samsung S8 plus 
HTC U11
LG G6
OP5
Pixel XL
Samsung Note FE (a year old but still awesome)

Any of those would be light years ahead of the 2 you mentioned


sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## merwebo_facebook (Jul 18, 2017)

force70 said:


> Theres lots of way  better choices..
> 
> Samsung S8 plus
> HTC U11
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, but how i say, that was my proposition because is a low price (130$ droid turbo 2 -105$ moto x play) and the max money i have is 140$, my actual phone is a Moto X 2013, and i see that offers in eBay.


----------



## force70 (Jul 18, 2017)

merwebo_facebook said:


> thanks, but how i say, that was my proposition because is a low price (130$ droid turbo 2 -105$ moto x play) and the max money i have is 140$, my actual phone is a Moto X 2013, and i see that offers in eBay.

Click to collapse




 Next time please mention first your  budget we arent mind reader's


----------



## m00h (Jul 19, 2017)

Hello friends,

I'm looking for some recommendations on pablets / tablets w. phone-function that have at least a 6.9 inch screen.
Right now I have a Huawei P8max with a 6.8" screen, and while it still a quite good compagnon to me, I'd love to get something that is more state of the art in terms of specs and maybe dimensions / weight.
I there something that fits this criteria? You know, once you got a big screen, you never return to a smaller one, so it has to be at least 6.9 inch. Somehow I don't see anything in that area released over the last year. Maybe I've missed something during my research. Any recommendations?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 19, 2017)

Does any other model in zte mobiles other than zte axon 7 has a separate processing unit for audio.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 19, 2017)

At present I have reviewed the phones zte axon 7 and alcatel idol 4s.



I have reviewed the features of alcatel idol 4s and I have decided it is perfectly suitable to me and it comes at reasonable price. 



Alcatel idol 4s has virtual reality feature as in Samsung Galaxy s6 edge, 512 GB external memory card support and has lot of features regarding audio but I have one doubt ie., does alcatel idol 4s has separate processing unit for audio as zte axon 7 has. 



I think that alcatel is a Chinese company and so can I think that it doesn't work for lifetime atleast for 10 years without any problems.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Jul 19, 2017)

rupeshforu3 said:


> At present I have reviewed the phones zte axon 7 and alcatel idol 4s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



They are both companies based in China.  

As for a device lasting 10 years. Yeah none of them will last that long.


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 19, 2017)

Can I try xiomi redmi note 4 which has separate processing unit for audio. Is redmi note 4 superior than alcatel idol 4 and zte axon 7

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 PM ----------

When I use alcatel idol 4s with care is it possible to expect life time of 10 year's. Previously I have brought some electronic products like speakers and upon bringing to home they failed to work. I am asking whether some of the Chinese products may fail like circuits fail even though I handle with care.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Jul 19, 2017)

rupeshforu3 said:


> Can I try xiomi redmi note 4 which has separate processing unit for audio. Is redmi note 4 superior than alcatel idol 4 and zte axon 7
> 
> Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




There is always that chance with every device. No matter where it is made.  The best you cant really hope for out of a device is a couple of years. If you are really careful then it can last 5 or so before it is just too out of date to run anything new.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 19, 2017)

I've had an HTC desire from 2010 last over 5 years but it couldn't run most of the newer apps because it was running gingerbread and all the newer ROMs I tried were buggy. The original battery lasted almost 4 years before I replaced it since it was down to maybe 60% of its original capacity. 

I also had an HTC one s last over 4 years with the original battery still working perfectly. It started to have issues with not reading the sim card towards the end and the amoled screen started to die, the colors went all weird. 

I wouldn't expect any LG phones to last that long however. With their track record of failing motherboards and every lg phone I've had ending up with an issue of one kind or another. I'm done with them forever. If they finally got their act together with the g6 and the 2 year warranty, it's still too late. Plus that 2 year warranty doesn't exist in Canada as far as I know.


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Jul 19, 2017)

guys im buying my dad a new phone can somebody recommend one?


----------



## force70 (Jul 19, 2017)

EdgeTheraited said:


> guys im buying my dad a new phone can somebody recommend one?

Click to collapse



See post #18637

The best ones out right now.

sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## GuestK00148 (Jul 19, 2017)

EdgeTheraited said:


> guys im buying my dad a new phone can somebody recommend one?

Click to collapse



You should ask him (or not if it's a surprise) what are his priorities (screen size, waterproof or not, camera / sound etc.). Then you should tell us your budget, it's hard to recommend, if we don't even know if you want a latest flagship or a year old model


----------



## djdelarosa25 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi there  I'm looking for a smartphone priced around PHP 20,000 ($400). My priorities are: good build quality, good battery life, stock Android, decent specs, and good software update support (if not, then a good 3rd-party modding community).

What phone do you guys recommend?


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 20, 2017)

I think that alcatel idol 4s has all the features like octa core processor, hi-fi audio, 3 GB RAM, 32 GB internal memory, 512 GB external memory card support etc., especially there are number of features listed under audio sub system.So I think that there is no need to buy a new phone upto ten years

I am asking whether alcatel idol 4s is a duplicate or fake product I mean I have seen some Chinese products like external speakers which resulted in circuit board failure. Someone also suggested that zte and alcatel are both Chinese products and so there is no chance of getting a life span of 10 years.

If I use the alcatel idol 4 with care are there any chances of getting failures.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## rupeshforu3 (Jul 20, 2017)

Xiomi redmi note 5 64 GB has separate processing unit for audio and provides 128 GB external memory card support.It comes at reasonable price.

Does redmi note 5 provide atleast medium experience while listening to music.

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

Redmi note 5 has 64 GB internal memory, octa core processor and provide 128 GB external memory support

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPeck (Jul 23, 2017)

Got me a Xiaomi Mi Note 2 6gb ram global model. I just love it besides lte rom problem.


----------



## aviralrstg (Jul 23, 2017)

force70 said:


> Next time please mention first your budget we arent mind reader's

Click to collapse



He was clearly asking between the mentioned choices and prices, if you didn't read the whole post. Not that it matters now...


----------



## force70 (Jul 23, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> He was clearly asking between the mentioned choices and prices, if you didn't read the whole post. Not that it matters now...

Click to collapse



He mentioned how much the 2 devices he was interested in cost...he did not mention what his actual budget for a device was.

 Those are 2 distinctly different things

 perhaps you should pay more attention to what is written before trying to correct others next time sir.

Not that it matters now of course 

Sent from my Note 7 FE, S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## lorderater (Jul 24, 2017)

*Community support + Battery life*

Hello, I am happy user of Nexus 4, but after years, it shows some problems and I'd like to have LTE. I would buy Nexus, but these Pixels are too expensive, so I assume I need to look somewhere else.
I want my next phone to have strong community and developers support, as I like custom rom features (like switching music over volume control...), and next thing I would appreciate is better battery life for travelling.
Now I am looking at Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 and Lenovo P2, which has better battery, but weak community. Maybe I would go for Redmi 4X, which is smaller, but it has no community on xda.
Can you please help me, if something from these two options, or something different is worth it?


----------



## force70 (Jul 24, 2017)

lorderater said:


> Hello, I am happy user of Nexus 4, but after years, it shows some problems and I'd like to have LTE. I would buy Nexus, but these Pixels are too expensive, so I assume I need to look somewhere else.
> I want my next phone to have strong community and developers support, as I like custom rom features (like switching music over volume control...), and next thing I would appreciate is better battery life for travelling.
> Now I am looking at Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 and Lenovo P2, which has better battery, but weak community. Maybe I would go for Redmi 4X, which is smaller, but it has no community on xda.
> Can you please help me, if something from these two options, or something different is worth it?

Click to collapse



Have a look at a nexus 6P or one of the one plus devices

Sent from my Note 7 FE, S8+, S7 edge or S6


----------



## lorderater (Jul 24, 2017)

force70 said:


> Have a look at a nexus 6P or one of the one plus devices

Click to collapse



Thank you, I looked at N6P, but it is not been sold in my country already and secondhand models are more expensive than phones I have talked about and it is year older phone with weaker battery. I love Nexus, but I think this two years old model doesn't make sense. Am I wrong?
As for OnePlus, I have noticed it has similar reputation like Nexus, but although it is cheaper than Pixel, it still costs more than Xiaomi or Lenovo, especially here in Europe, and battery is weaker again. Is OnePlus (with weaker battery) experience worth two times higher price?


----------



## force70 (Jul 24, 2017)

lorderater said:


> Thank you, I looked at N6P, but it is not been sold in my country already and secondhand models are more expensive than phones I have talked about and it is year older phone with weaker battery. I love Nexus, but I think this two years old model doesn't make sense. Am I wrong?
> As for OnePlus, I have noticed it has similar reputation like Nexus, but although it is cheaper than Pixel, it still costs more than Xiaomi or Lenovo, especially here in Europe, and battery is weaker again. Is OnePlus (with weaker battery) experience worth two times higher price?

Click to collapse



I got a 6p launch day and sold it a year later and still regret it...it was an awesome phone.

Id go a 2 yr old 6p over some lenovo or locked bootloader xiaomi.

OPO ive never had but they are generally pretty cheap but if its more than a newer model of the other two i might opt not to get one.

sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## aviralrstg (Jul 24, 2017)

force70 said:


> He mentioned how much the 2 devices he was interested in cost...he did not mention what his actual budget for a device was.
> 
> Those are 2 distinctly different things
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You didn't get the point, when he first asked for which device he should get, he said that he couldn't decide between the two choices he mentioned. He was getting some good deals on Ebay and wanted to know which was a better deal. He was asking for help only on COMPARING the aforementioned deals. He mentioned that it was a quick question and he was just going to buy one of those.
You just misunderstood his post. I know that you would have helped him if you understood what he was asking for. I just want you to better understand so that more people can be helped.


----------



## force70 (Jul 24, 2017)

aviralrstg said:


> You didn't get the point, when he first asked for which device he should get, he said that he couldn't decide between the two choices he mentioned. He was getting some good deals on Ebay and wanted to know which was a better deal. He was asking for help only on COMPARING the aforementioned deals. He mentioned that it was a quick question and he was just going to buy one of those.
> You just misunderstood his post. I know that you would have helped him if you understood what he was asking for. I just want you to better understand so that more people can be helped.

Click to collapse



I have 1000's of thanks...  i think im good with the understanding of how to help out my friend. If I wasn't Id maybe only a have a few 100 thanks. 

When you get your thanks count to where mine is then maybe you will understand a little  better 

Now thats enough on this Id say, lets both get back to helping lol

sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## aviralrstg (Jul 24, 2017)

force70 said:


> I have 1000's of thanks... i think im good with the understanding of how to help out my friend. If I wasn't Id maybe only a have a few 100 thanks.
> 
> When you get your thanks count to where mine is then maybe you will understand a little better
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You mean to say that if you have a few thousand thanks, you can never be wrong?? How dies that make sense?
And you still think what you did was right?
Let me summarize:
1. A person asks for help comparing two deals.
2. You say there are many OTHER choices(irrelevant to the question)
3. He asks again referring to the deals he mentioned, this time also giving his budget.
4. You reply he should have mentioned his budget in the first post (not giving him any more suggestions or help regarding his comparison).
5. I tell you he was only asking to compare the deals, he didn't need to mention a budget.
6. You tell me you have more thanks than me and therefore you must be right.

If you still don't realize, I don't think you ever will.


----------



## GuestK0087 (Jul 25, 2017)

Let's knock it off now, ok?

Settle this via PM if you must.

:good:


----------



## tonydd (Jul 25, 2017)

Love my Sony Z3 but speakers are basically dead.  Priorities are Camera, audio and sub $400.  Any ideas

Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## force70 (Jul 25, 2017)

tonydd said:


> Love my Sony Z3 but speakers are basically dead.  Priorities are Camera, audio and sub $400.  Any ideas
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



HTC 10?





sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## xinfinityoO (Jul 25, 2017)

pixel 2 xl or xxl . the bigger vsersion.

second choice note 8


----------



## tonydd (Jul 25, 2017)

force70 said:


> HTC 10?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had the HTC desire HD back in the day and it was awesome.  I'll look into the 10 and where to get it.  

Sent from my D6603 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## lorderater (Jul 25, 2017)

force70 said:


> I got a 6p launch day and sold it a year later and still regret it...it was an awesome phone.
> 
> Id go a 2 yr old 6p over some lenovo or locked bootloader xiaomi.
> 
> OPO ive never had but they are generally pretty cheap but if its more than a newer model of the other two i might opt not to get one.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I didn't know about these problems with bootloaders, fortunately it can be fixed. I like Lenovo more, but it looks that developer support is really weaker.
But still better than some Oukitels or Gretels.


----------



## Sherl (Jul 27, 2017)

Looking for a tablet under USD 140. I considered the aged Nexus 10 but not sure if I want to pick it. It is meant for my father who uses for light gaming/reading and chrome and youtube. 

Please recommend something I should look into


----------



## shoey63 (Jul 27, 2017)

Apart from Sony and Google, which new phones are easiest to unlock the bootloader, immediately,  and without loss of functions?


----------



## aviralrstg (Jul 28, 2017)

shoey63 said:


> Apart from Sony and Google, which new phones are easiest to unlock the bootloader, immediately, and without loss of functions?

Click to collapse



OnePlus?


----------



## nashj1975 (Jul 28, 2017)

shoey63 said:


> Apart from Sony and Google, which new phones are easiest to unlock the bootloader, immediately, and without loss of functions?

Click to collapse



Mediatek? :silly:


----------



## Javi22 (Jul 28, 2017)

Apart from pixel/nexus, which smartphones are good for development?

I mean custom Roms which dont worsen the camera/battery like in almost everyone


----------



## ElectricDevil (Jul 29, 2017)

any phones out there for $200? and under i've been looking at the honor 5x. preferably looking for something with at least 5" display and dual sim


----------



## Natrax (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, 

I have been looking for a new phone to replace my Honor 7 after 2 years of service. Unfortunately there is no phone that would fit me perfectly at the moment as I'm definitely not fan of full glass phones and I want a "flagship" device.. 

What I need 100%:
Dual SIM phone with "latest" hardware (doesn't necessary need to be SD 835..)
no phabet
64GB+ of internal storage (as I won't be able to use a memory card)
high quality camera
one day of heavy use battery life

What I would like but can live without:
IP 67/68 resistance
3,5mm jack 

At first I thought I would go for OnePlus 5, but after seeing how many problems the phone has and the quality of camera I had to cross it out. Xperias are no-go for me because of ergonomics. I also considered Honor 9, but as I can get it for the same price as G6 I crossed it out as well. 
The selection then basically came down to two phones: Samsung S8, LG G6 (both LG and Samsung models I'm after have 64GB of internal memory).

I like the S8 amoled display, wireless charging and better hardware..
S8 will have higher reselling value in a year compared to G6 which already fell about 25% down in price, but I can get S8 for roughly 140% price of G6 so it will cancel out.. and it's much cheaper to break G6 than S8 
G6 just looks a little bit more durable because of curves on S8, problem is that in some durability tests I saw G6 and S8 were basically on par.. I use a phone a lot, so it unfortunataly flies from time to time and I'm not a great fan of cases. So would I get a (lot) more durable phone if I went for G6? 

Which one would you recommend or is there any phone that would fulfill my needs that I missed and which improves any of the needed attributes? 

Thanks!


----------



## 3di (Aug 1, 2017)

shoey63 said:


> Apart from Sony and Google, which new phones are easiest to unlock the bootloader, immediately,  and without loss of functions?

Click to collapse



Very interesting question to be answered, although there are big advantages in custom roms those are definitely points to be discussed. 

Regards


----------



## 3di (Aug 3, 2017)

aljamali said:


> https://androida1jamali.blogspot.com/

Click to collapse



.. Not sure if this helps..
Many people here aren't into Arabic language.


----------



## juanq214 (Aug 3, 2017)

Natrax said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have been looking for a new phone to replace my Honor 7 after 2 years of service. Unfortunately there is no phone that would fit me perfectly at the moment as I'm definitely not fan of full glass phones and I want a "flagship" device..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about S7 edge? Doesn't have latest chip but still it's performance is great. You would be getting almost the same specs and software like the S8 but for the price of a LG G6. 

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI NXT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Aug 3, 2017)

Personally I would take an s7 over a g6 because of LG's terrible reliability. That and the horrible resale value of LG's phones which is probably due to their reputation for reliability and lack of updates.


----------



## $HaGraTH (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am looking for the new phone. 

What I want?
- good time on screen (more than 5 hours)
- fast, without any lags during surfing internet (many pages etc)
- screen 4.7-5.4
- this phone has to don't have any issues, problems with for example heating, motherboard etc.

What is not important?
- camera
- 3.5mm jack

I was thinking about Honor 8, LeEco le pro3 (4gb RAM) and Iphone SE ( I know that screen is 4'). What would you buy? You can pick another phone (at similiar price).


----------



## GuestK00148 (Aug 3, 2017)

$HaGraTH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want little and reliable phone, I would myself go to SE - iOS is faster than Android (it's a fact...). I don't like Huawei devices cuz of their developing support (not a lot of ROMs here, NOT devs fault). I don't know anything about LeEco ?.


----------



## Ragazzza (Aug 4, 2017)

filiplongac said:


> If you want little and reliable phone, I would myself go to SE - iOS is faster than Android (it's a fact...). I don't like Huawei devices cuz of their developing support (not a lot of ROMs here, NOT devs fault). I don't know anything about LeEco ?.

Click to collapse



Not talking about iphone in general but, my friend got iPhone 6 after Galaxy S6, and it was such a disappointment, camera much worst, speed was ****..


----------



## GuestK00148 (Aug 4, 2017)

Ragazzza said:


> Not talking about iphone in general but, my friend got iPhone 6 after Galaxy S6, and it was such a disappointment, camera much worst, speed was ****..

Click to collapse



Ah okay, I don't use iPhone, but my mom use 6S+ for a long time and it is holding up pretty well. Anyway I'm an Android guy ?


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm a xiaomi redmi used and been looking at the Galaxy S7 for a while. It'd also replace my compact camera. What do you think about that? I just need to know if TWRP will be able to decrypt data partition.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## $HaGraTH (Aug 4, 2017)

$HaGraTH said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone can suggest sth? ;D


----------



## carolpalmer (Aug 7, 2017)

shoey63 said:


> Apart from Sony and Google, which new phones are easiest to unlock the bootloader, immediately,  and without loss of functions?

Click to collapse



Pixel, OnePlus3T, Moto G4 Plus, HTC10,


----------



## ajay019 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm planning to buy a new mobile Rs.~10000. could you plz suggest me some mobiles.
My requirements: more developers in xda, less heat generating, better battery backup, good camera, better processing speed, 4G volte must, good ram and good internal storage. could you please explain which processor is good(snapdragon, mediatek, helio, intel *etc.....*).


----------



## leadingthepack (Aug 8, 2017)

*What phone fits this description?*

Help me find my next phone! I've been out of the game for a couple years, and the way things change I might as well be a novice who knows nothing about phones anymore. The last time I was paying attention to anything, the Galaxy S3 was the talk of the town.

Here are my wants/needs:
1.) Compact size. I'd like my next phone to be something the size of the iPhone SE, or smaller.
2.) Camera at least as good as Galaxy S3.
3.) I absolutely abhor software buttons, I want something that clicks like on Galaxy Active versions.
4.) I would like the ability to flash ROMs or root or whatever is needed to remove bloatware.
5.) I much prefer Android to iOS, but if no better suggestions come up I would consider an iPhone SE.

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Vovan2k (Aug 9, 2017)

I work in ride-share and need a concealed video registration so i am using my phone, however night quality is terrible when lights are off in the car, all i see is street lights.

Could you give me few android phone models that have good low light performance for front camera (face camera), not very expensive ones.

Optional i'd like to have front camera record horizontally wide video when phone is in vertical position (video orientation, 90 degree opposite to the screen orientation).


----------



## zelendel (Aug 9, 2017)

Vovan2k said:


> I work in ride-share and need a concealed video registration so i am using my phone, however night quality is terrible when lights are off in the car, all i see is street lights.
> 
> Could you give me few android phone models that have good low light performance for front camera (face camera), not very expensive ones.
> 
> Optional i'd like to have front camera record horizontally wide video when phone is in vertical position (video orientation, 90 degree opposite to the screen orientation).

Click to collapse



You will be hard pressed to find any that have that good of a front facing camera. You would be better off getting something like a go pro this way you don't spend a lot if the proposed laws pass.


----------



## Vovan2k (Aug 9, 2017)

zelendel said:


> You will be hard pressed to find any that have that good of a front facing camera. You would be better off getting something like a go pro this way you don't spend a lot if the proposed laws pass.

Click to collapse



What laws?

Go pro is not concealed only runs for about 1 hour my shift is 8 hours.


----------



## zelendel (Aug 9, 2017)

Vovan2k said:


> What laws?
> 
> Go pro is not concealed only runs for about 1 hour my shift is 8 hours.

Click to collapse



There are some laws being talked about being changed. Most concern concealed cameras in things like cabs and lift ride shares.  Mostly that the camera has to be visable and they have to be told they are being recorded.  It's about the expectation of privacy when in a cabbie such. 

At least this is being spoken about where Iive.


----------



## Arman5592 (Aug 10, 2017)

*s7edge vs lg g6 vs htc10 ?*

Hello.
I wanted to change my phone lately , so at first I looked at the phone I loved last year , htc10 (because of the clean android , no bloatware and the all around decent-ness) , until I noticed Id have a hard time finding screen protectors , cases , etc for the phone in my country , and it doesnt have warranty in my country and finding a repairman is hard if needed. so buying the htc 10 would be risky in the long run (and short run if I drop it or something)
then I saw the s7 edge on sale for a reasonable price (around $100 more expensive than the htc 10) so I considered that as well , but thats where I have my biggest question.

I have seen glass screen protectors for s7edge but all the comments said that it affected the touchscreen making it less sensitive to touch and all that . are the glass screen protectors for s7edge really that bad or are they the same as other phones' ?
(and by the way , weird as it may sound , s7edge is cheaper than normal s7 in my country , so I wouldnt want s7 , and I dont like touchwiz , so not a fan of samsung , but the s7edge price is nice when compared to my other choices)
then I saw the LG g6 , which I really like , but the software doesnt look good either (i've heard its similar to touchwiz about bloatware , and I dont like how it looks) and the previous flagships have had issues such as bootloops and broken camera lenses , which makes me worry about buying it.

i was also wondering if LG had any form of themes app similar to htc/samsung which could change the entire look of the phone ?

any recommendations which one to buy?
thanks in advance


----------



## Rickyloc (Aug 11, 2017)

*What Phones Should I Get?*

I need a new phone. I've got $450.00. I am on AT&T prepaid plan. I just want a fast phone that can be customized, easily or not. (custom rom, root , custom recovery).


----------



## 21-Savage (Aug 11, 2017)

I too am also looking for a new phone & I don't think it's much but this is what I need at least:

3.5mm Jack 
Removable battery (which seems to be impossible these days)
Good ROM Support
60fps recording
GSM


----------



## zelendel (Aug 11, 2017)

Rickyloc said:


> I need a new phone. I've got $450.00. I am on AT&T prepaid plan. I just want a fast phone that can be customized, easily or not. (custom rom, root , custom recovery).

Click to collapse





21-Savage said:


> I too am also looking for a new phone & I don't think it's much but this is what I need at least:
> 
> 3.5mm Jack
> Removable battery (which seems to be impossible these days)
> ...

Click to collapse




I would look to the 1+3 or the 3t. Both have great rom support.  I wouldnt go with the 5 but that is also an option.  

As long as you avoid the normal OEM that give cheap devices but dont follow the gpl and you should be fine.


----------



## Anas Rahman (Aug 11, 2017)

Lenovo k8 note. Any suggestions?


----------



## knaik95 (Aug 12, 2017)

Anyone know any custom-ROM-friendly phones that work with Sprint? I'm looking for something that can run AOSP-based ROMs, so I guess I'm limited to those with a Snapdragon processor? (though if I'm wrong, that would be a pleasant surprise) Thanks!


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 12, 2017)

$HaGraTH said:


> Hi, I am looking for the new phone...

Click to collapse




ajay019 said:


> I'm planning to buy a new mobile Rs.~10000. could you plz suggest me some mobiles.

Click to collapse




leadingthepack said:


> Help me find my next phone..

Click to collapse




Vovan2k said:


> I work in ride-share and need a concealed video registration so i am using my phone, however night quality is terrible when lights are off in the car, all i see is street lights.Could you give me few android phone models that have good low light performance for front camera (face camera), not very expensive ones..

Click to collapse




Arman5592 said:


> Hello.
> I wanted to change my phone lately...

Click to collapse




Rickyloc said:


> I need a new phone. I've got $450.00. I am on AT&T prepaid plan. I just want a fast phone that can be customized, easily or not. (custom rom, root , custom recovery).

Click to collapse




21-Savage said:


> I too am also looking for a new phone & I don't think it's much but this is what I need at least...

Click to collapse




Anas Rahman said:


> Lenovo k8 note. Any suggestions?

Click to collapse




knaik95 said:


> Anyone know any custom-ROM-friendly phones that work with Sprint...

Click to collapse



~~~DELETED FOR STUPIDITY!~~~

Carry on Troops! 

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## 21-Savage (Aug 12, 2017)

You literally linked us to this exact thread. Or I'm missing something.


----------



## knaik95 (Aug 12, 2017)

....this is the thread you linked us to....



Ibuprophen said:


> The following thread is specific to your questions and does have some very helpful members who can provide some options and such regarding your search for a new device.
> 
> [Discussion] What's your next smartphone / What should I buy by poseidon52133
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Ibuprophen (Aug 12, 2017)

21-Savage said:


> You literally linked us to this exact thread. Or I'm missing something.

Click to collapse




knaik95 said:


> ....this is the thread you linked us to....

Click to collapse



OY VEY!!! 

Is this what they call "having a Blonde moment"? :screwy:

I'm SO SORRY!!! 

Please forgive me as I am just a lonely man in search of himself and just lost myself again... LMAO :what:

Last post edited appropriately... :thumbup:

______________
*PLEASE NOTE: I welcome any member to help with further valuable information/clarification for any of my posts.*


----------



## mocutzzz (Aug 14, 2017)

Can anyone please help me decide my mind on what should i buy, Huawei P10 Lite or Samsung Galaxy A5 2017? What do you guys this is "better" and why?  Thanks a lot!


----------



## danielson84 (Aug 14, 2017)

*What's next*

Hello,

I've used my HTC One M7 for about 3 years, but it is DONE already. Support definitely (offcial Cyanogen stops at  13, no mor updates on cyan delata...) And hardware side .. slowly falling apart.
I've quick browse 8 pages back on this thread and I spot HTC One M10 is in spot or Nexus 6P? What would you recommend or what else?
I guess my way would be M10 now, because I desired more memory and M10 offers SD card slot. But I know it will be hell to repair ... Nexus is just build to be repaired  if... And I expect 6P to have better/longer support.

Or, not part of this thread - sorry,.. but what wold you recommend as temp. solution for my M7- which safe ROM and possibly up-to-date solution? It worries me that there is no future updates cause security...


----------



## Phalanx7621 (Aug 14, 2017)

Seriously why would anyone even consider another phone if you're ok spending the 400 or 350 even on a one plus 3 or 3t. 6 gb of RAM? Ridiculous battery life ? Yes please.


----------



## Infinite1212 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi. I am trying to decide between the Moto G5 Plus 4gb ram and Huawei Honor 8. On one hand the H5 plus seems to have better battery life but I have no idea by how much. The camera seems to be better on the Honor 8. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## zedexdriver98 (Aug 15, 2017)

*OnePlus 5*

I highly recommend the OnePlus 5. The performance is very smooth, the battery life is long lasting and it cannot be beaten for the price!!


----------



## Infinite1212 (Aug 16, 2017)

zedexdriver98 said:


> I highly recommend the OnePlus 5. The performance is very smooth, the battery life is long lasting and it cannot be beaten for the price!!

Click to collapse



That's not realistic for me. I have a rather small budget.


----------



## force70 (Aug 16, 2017)

Infinite1212 said:


> That's not realistic for me. I have a rather small budget.

Click to collapse



Thats about the least expensive of any phone with its specs...id suggest saving up longer so you can buy something like it instead of going with some crappy midrange device where you wont get that level of performance.

Just my .02

sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6


----------



## zedexdriver98 (Aug 16, 2017)

Infinite1212 said:


> That's not realistic for me. I have a rather small budget.

Click to collapse



That's unfortunate! Have you considered the Moto G range?? My brother has a Moto G4 and that's served him very well, great specs for a low price.


----------



## Infinite1212 (Aug 16, 2017)

force70 said:


> Thats about the least expensive of any phone with its specs...id suggest saving up longer so you can buy something like it instead of going with some crappy midrange device where you wont get that level of performance.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> sent from my Note FE, S8 plus, S7 edge or S6

Click to collapse



I don't necessarily care that much about performance. I don't play games on mobile devices. As long as the device is fast and snappy and not outdated, I am fine. They both actually had very solid reviews, and recommended as top phones to get on a budget. Flagships cost a little too much for my taste, and very often have average battery life or worse (and jelly scrolling and no microsd support doesn't really appeal to me).


----------



## zelendel (Aug 17, 2017)

Infinite1212 said:


> I don't necessarily care that much about performance. I don't play games on mobile devices. As long as the device is fast and snappy and not outdated, I am fine. They both actually had very solid reviews, and recommended as top phones to get on a budget. Flagships cost a little too much for my taste, and very often have average battery life or worse (and jelly scrolling and no microsd support doesn't really appeal to me).

Click to collapse



See that is the problem. Any device is the real low budget range will be outdated very fast if not from the start. (heck most low budget devices still come with 5.0) and they will start to lag fast. Android gets slower the more you fill up the internal storage. As most low end devices come with 8gb of storage with the OS taking 2. You have maybe 2gb of space before either starts to lag. 

I would look at the second hand market.  You can get a good device for decent pricing.  That is how I got my nexus 6, LG g2, HTC m7, and my currant 1+3.  All great devices and they worked out well.


----------



## BadUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

Infinite1212 said:


> I don't necessarily care that much about performance. I don't play games on mobile devices. As long as the device is fast and snappy and not outdated, I am fine. They both actually had very solid reviews, and recommended as top phones to get on a budget. Flagships cost a little too much for my taste, and very often have average battery life or worse (and jelly scrolling and no microsd support doesn't really appeal to me).

Click to collapse



I think it all depends what you're looking for, but if you're going to go mid range I kind of agree. Don't look for it to last more than a year.

Still think your best deals out there are old flagships. Oneplus 3 or 3T, HTC 10, Samsung S7, LG v20 or g5. All those will give you great bang for your buck.

If you still want to go mid range, the Moto G series or ZTE is good enough, but I wouldn't go lower unless you absolutely have to


----------



## asyt3 (Aug 17, 2017)

Im thinking between Google Pixel XL or One Plus 5  but im not sure


----------



## NoNameIdea (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi guys. I am using the galaxy s3 for 5 years! Anyways, all of its ressources are exhausted and it doesnt fit anymore as you can imagine. So I am searching for a new phone that will last at least as long as my s3. I want to use it with LineageOS so I think there is no way I would choose a device with an Exynos/HiSilicon/Mediatek Chipset. The Oneplus 5 disappointed me, I think its immature and not worth the price. I need Dual-SIM and enough space for my ~50gb music...(I think 128gb or 64gb internal + expandable should do) I got keen on the Essential PH-1 but lets see what it can provide. I dont know what the limiting factor is. I believe 4gb RAM should do, what do you think? I need it in very near future because the powerbutton of my s3 broke last weak and it wont boot neither into system nor into bootloader/recovery and keeps bootlooping... but I can handle it for ~3 weeks without phone.


----------



## BadUsername (Aug 17, 2017)

NoNameIdea said:


> Hi guys. I am using the galaxy s3 for 5 years! Anyways, all of its ressources are exhausted and it doesnt fit anymore as you can imagine. So I am searching for a new phone that will last at least as long as my s3. I want to use it with LineageOS so I think there is no way I would choose a device with an Exynos/HiSilicon/Mediatek Chipset. The Oneplus 5 disappointed me, I think its immature and not worth the price. I need Dual-SIM and enough space for my ~50gb music...(I think 128gb or 64gb internal + expandable should do) I got keen on the Essential PH-1 but lets see what it can provide. I dont know what the limiting factor is. I believe 4gb RAM should do, what do you think? I need it in very near future because the powerbutton of my s3 broke last weak and it wont boot neither into system nor into bootloader/recovery and keeps bootlooping... but I can handle it for ~3 weeks without phone.

Click to collapse



Getting an S3 to last 5 years is really impressive, basically throw a search on phones with expandable memory and go from there, a dev friendly phone will give you lots of options for a while. You'll make any phone last a long time the way you're running it

HTC 10 is good, not sure how much longer development will be strong for. 
The U11 would also be good, not with the money in my opinion.
OnePlus 3 or 3T are probably your best bang for your buck, they will be developer friendly for a while, at least from an AOSP perspective. But you'd be sacrificing expandable memory.

Unsure about other devices, some Samsung Snapdragon variants may be more developer friendly than others, worth taking a look at as well.


----------



## khalisz (Aug 17, 2017)

Infinite1212 said:


> That's not realistic for me. I have a rather small budget.

Click to collapse



You could catch an OnePlus 3T midnight black I guess. It still a great one and for long.


----------



## danielson84 (Aug 17, 2017)

Do you know some recent phone, or older flagship with finger reader and SD card slot? I have HTC One M7 is killing me on size and I'm killing it with tons of apps installed.


----------



## Micheal86 (Aug 18, 2017)

NoNameIdea said:


> Hi guys. I am using the galaxy s3 for 5 years! Anyways, all of its ressources are exhausted and it doesnt fit anymore as you can imagine. So I am searching for a new phone that will last at least as long as my s3. I want to use it with LineageOS so I think there is no way I would choose a device with an Exynos/HiSilicon/Mediatek Chipset. The Oneplus 5 disappointed me, I think its immature and not worth the price. I need Dual-SIM and enough space for my ~50gb music...(I think 128gb or 64gb internal + expandable should do) I got keen on the Essential PH-1 but lets see what it can provide. I dont know what the limiting factor is. I believe 4gb RAM should do, what do you think? I need it in very near future because the powerbutton of my s3 broke last weak and it wont boot neither into system nor into bootloader/recovery and keeps bootlooping... but I can handle it for ~3 weeks without phone.

Click to collapse



You may try Xiaomi Mi Max (128gb,64gb). It`s a Dual-Sim phone.
Screen size is 6.44" and battery is 4850mAh.
Rare Camera - 16MP and Front Camera - 8MP.
Just google it and you`ll find details and review of this phone.
I`m using this phone and it`s really good.
It`s really a Multimedia - beast (as you required).
And also has got a good XDA support (though not as good as OnePlus or Pixel series).
Here you`ll find all this things you required about XDA support.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/mi-max
There are two variants - 
Hydrogen = 2GB and 16GB, 3GB and 32GB (Snapdragon 650)
Helium= 3GB and 64 GB, 4GB and 128 GB (Snapdragon 652)
Hope it`ll help you.

N.B - for your information, "Unlocking Bootloader" is a little bit pain. Coz you`ve to take permission from Xiaomi to do this and wait for sometimes. Otherwise no issue ( as an user I really don`t have any issue).


----------



## NoNameIdea (Aug 18, 2017)

What do you think about these phones? Will they be dev friendly? Which one do you prefer?

Essential PH-1
HTC U11 Dual SIM
Asus Zenfone 4 Pro
ZTE nubia Z17
Nokia 8

---------- Post added at 11:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




Micheal86 said:


> You may try Xiaomi Mi Max (128gb,64gb). It`s a Dual-Sim phone.
> Screen size is 6.44" and battery is 4850mAh.
> Rare Camera - 16MP and Front Camera - 8MP.
> Just google it and you`ll find details and review of this phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



What about the Snapdragon 6xx series? How are those chips compared to the 8xx series? Unfortunately the Xiaomi Mi Mix doesnt support LTE band 20... For the countries I live in it is a prerequisite


----------



## Micheal86 (Aug 18, 2017)

NoNameIdea said:


> What do you think about these phones? Will they be dev friendly? Which one do you prefer?
> 
> Essential PH-1
> HTC U11 Dual SIM
> ...

Click to collapse



MI max doesn`t support LTE band 20 in my country also.
It supports :
2G Network TechnologyGSM - 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz
3G Network TechnologyWCDMA - 850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz
4G Network TechnologyLTE (TDD) - Band 38/39/40/41, LTE (FDD) - Band 1/3/5/7/8
So, if if you want LTE band 20 support, then Mi max can`t fulfill your criteria.
And sorry for the info.
And for your querries regarding sd 6** series and sd 8** series, you may find it here more clearly :
http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Qualcomm-Snapdragon-800-vs-Qualcomm-Snapdragon-600
I think HTC U11 Dual is a good choice. Sorry I don`t have idea regarding Dev support of this device. 
You may search in XDA.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/u11


----------



## NoNameIdea (Aug 18, 2017)

Micheal86 said:


> MI max doesn`t support LTE band 20 in my country also.
> It supports :
> 2G Network TechnologyGSM - 850, 900, 1800, 1900 MHz
> 3G Network TechnologyWCDMA - 850, 900, 1900, 2100 MHz
> ...

Click to collapse



No need to excuse. I didnt want to be impolite. Thank you for your info.


----------



## Babydollll (Aug 18, 2017)

Note8

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## arjun5463 (Aug 19, 2017)

Helloo guys should i Buy a redmi note 4 or wait to see how lenovo k8 will perform


----------



## NoNameIdea (Aug 19, 2017)

arjun5463 said:


> Helloo guys should i Buy a redmi note 4 or wait to see how lenovo k8 will perform

Click to collapse



The K8 has a MediaTek chipset so it wont perform very well! No updates, bad camera!


----------



## Micheal86 (Aug 19, 2017)

arjun5463 said:


> Helloo guys should i Buy a redmi note 4 or wait to see how lenovo k8 will perform

Click to collapse



Redmi Note 4 - This is a good choice.This brand is well- known in India and one of the highest selling brand.Some models of this brand are very popular - and one of the most popular model is Redmi Note 4 (specially 4gb + 64gb model).Personally I know some ppl, who are using this model for long time and they have no complain about it. The Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 runs with Android 6.0 and is powered by a 4100mAh non removable battery and it`s a Dual - Sim phone.. It has Rear camera(13MP with flash) and front camera(5MP).It has Qualcomm Snapdragon 625 (2GHz octa-core), which has a good feedback. 
It`s a device with Solid build quality, Great battery performance, Decent cameras. But at the same time, it`s got some disadvantages also - such as Hybrid SIM slot, too much software bloat.

Lenovo K8 Note - It`s an upcoming device(hopefully sell starts on 25th of August -2017,  pls correct me if I`m wrong). So it`s bit difficult to say something (in advance) about this device. But after getting some info of it`s design, features, build quality (as leaked in internet), it may be a good device. But it has to prove it`s quality by itself and time will say.You can google for it. There are tons of info regarding this device. 
As far as I know,it is powered by a deca-core MediaTek Helio X23 (MT6797), and not SD. It has 2 variants - 
 3GB RAM /32GB of storage
 4GB RAM /64GB of storage.
According to lenovo - it has got a dual camera feature (like Iphone 7 Plus and first time in any lenovo devices). There's a 13-megapixel primary sensor and a 5-megapixel depth sensor and 13-megapixel sensor at the front with its own LED flash.There's a 4000mAh non-removable battery, and support rapid charging. 4G with VoLTE (voice over LTE),Wi-Fi 802.11 ac and Bluetooth 4.1.
Here is the total story and hope you can deceide what you`'ll do.
But I would go for Redmi Note 4 (if I need a phone urgently). Coz Lenovo K8 Note has no real-life review yet.And if you hoven`t any urgency regarding phone, then you can wait and watch. 
Hope this will help you.


----------



## phnxda (Aug 20, 2017)

I wanna try Xiaomi series.


----------



## nathanotis (Aug 21, 2017)

*Getting frustrated*

Maybe I'm over looking something... I can't seem to find the phone or tablet I'm looking for...

I need US LTE bands, a decent processor some video and some games, a screen that's 7" - 8", pure android or rootability. Phone functionality is actually not that important to me, a wired or bluetooth headset will do.

I thought the Galaxy Tab S2 was my answer, but Sprint isn't carrying it anymore. I was even told today by Sprint that it doesn't have a cellular radio.

Is this really unobtainium?! What am I missing?


----------



## BadUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

nathanotis said:


> Maybe I'm over looking something... I can't seem to find the phone or tablet I'm looking for...
> 
> I need US LTE bands, a decent processor some video and some games, a screen that's 7" - 8", pure android or rootability. Phone functionality is actually not that important to me, a wired or bluetooth headset will do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think something that big exists with a cellular radio.


----------



## nathanotis (Aug 21, 2017)

BadUsername said:


> I don't think something that big exists with a cellular radio.

Click to collapse



Are you saying there are no 4g tablets?


----------



## BadUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

nathanotis said:


> Are you saying there's no 4g tablets?

Click to collapse



O wait that sounds better, lol, yes there are. 

Sorry blanked out for a second, I wouldn't have any recommendations on them.


----------



## bigo72 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello guys, I really need an advice. After the Xperia Z2 Tablet fail (expensive, never updated, wi-fi not working with custom roms), I really need a new fresh soul.
I need a 10 inch tablet (or 9 dot something), really xda-friendly. I like my phone always updated thanks to xda and it's quite difficult for me to find a tablet ready to be flashed with the latest LineageOS or something like that. Easy Root and active development. That's what I need.
Any advice?


----------



## Garacaius (Aug 21, 2017)

Howdy folks, looking for recommendations.

I've currently got a OnePlus One that I'm looking to get rid of primarily because of poor service in my area. My issue is that when I bought the OPO I didn't realize that the provider I was going to be taking it to (MetroPCS) only operates on 2/4/12, and the OPO can only use the 4 band. This has lead to a multitude of times where I had little to no service while my GF's ZTE ZMax Pro was doing great (because it uses all three bands). I was considering the Priv because a friend of my has it and I really like the slide keyboard idea, but I know that it's a polarizing phone here on the boards because it can't be rooted. Root access to a device is not a huge sale killer for me, although I do like the extensive customization options that Cyanogen has given me on my OPO and would be willing to consider flashing Lineage on whatever device I ultimately end up getting. I'll probably end up getting a used device whatever people recommend and I'm looking to be in the ~$250 range (used) if possible. Any and all opinions are welcome, I'm an IT guy but I'm not super deep in phone culture so that's why I'm turning to you all.


----------



## goddamitbobby (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking to find a replacement for my S6 Active with the following features in order of priority.:
1. Easily rootable + community support
2. 4-500$ or less
3. Battery life 
4. Same size as S6 Active or smaller
5. Waterproof/resistant and/or known to be decently durable

I'm not as concerned about performance or other features, I just want a decent quality phone that I can tweak to my hearts content, that's a reasonable size, and will last all day. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## yairp1110 (Aug 22, 2017)

*samsung galaxy a5 (2017) vs xiaomi mi5s*

I am now going to buy one of these phones.

I want the galaxy for the water resistance but the xiaomi for the performence.

what do you think I should buy?


----------



## morrga (Aug 24, 2017)

*what my next phone should be like....*

Looking for an affordable next phone. 
Requirements:
primary (sine qua non):
- waterresistance and durability
- screen > 5"
- bright screen with good daylight readability
- good battery performance
- rootability and custom rom support (lineage OS preferred)
- xposed supported
- SD-card support
- at least 2GB RAM
- at least 32GB internal flash memory
- LTE support for all bands used in Europe
- dedicated Headphone plug

secondary (kind of nice to have, but not a must):
- reasonable camera with autofocus and great aperture (f: 2.0 or better)
- dual SIM
- quick charge-ability (USB C)
- WLAN 5Ghz Band support

useless / unnecessary features, that I won't pay additional pennies for:
- selfie camera
- fingerprint scanner
- NFC
- edge or curved display features


----------



## pranav351985 (Aug 24, 2017)

micheal86 said:


> redmi note 4 - this is a good choice.this brand is well- known in india and one of the highest selling brand.some models of this brand are very popular - and one of the most popular model is redmi note 4 (specially 4gb + 64gb model).personally i know some ppl, who are using this model for long time and they have no complain about it. The xiaomi redmi note 4 runs with android 6.0 and is powered by a 4100mah non removable battery and it`s a dual - sim phone.. It has rear camera(13mp with flash) and front camera(5mp).it has qualcomm snapdragon 625 (2ghz octa-core), which has a good feedback.
> It`s a device with solid build quality, great battery performance, decent cameras. But at the same time, it`s got some disadvantages also - such as hybrid sim slot, too much software bloat.
> 
> Lenovo k8 note - it`s an upcoming device(hopefully sell starts on 25th of august -2017, pls correct me if i`m wrong). So it`s bit difficult to say something (in advance) about this device. But after getting some info of it`s design, features, build quality (as leaked in internet), it may be a good device. But it has to prove it`s quality by itself and time will say.you can google for it. There are tons of info regarding this device.
> ...

Click to collapse



lenovo k8 note... Awesome exprrience.. Previously i used red mi note 4...broken screen and shifted to k8, k found it far better than rn4. Battery performance a bit less than rn4. But only slight difference...also rapid charge dosent makr u feel it.. Gaming is smooth than rn4.. Some extra features...that all i van sah for now...


----------



## Micheal86 (Aug 24, 2017)

pranav351985 said:


> lenovo k8 note... Awesome exprrience.. Previously i used red mi note 4...broken screen and shifted to k8, k found it far better than rn4. Battery performance a bit less than rn4. But only slight difference...also rapid charge dosent makr u feel it.. Gaming is smooth than rn4.. Some extra features...that all i van sah for now...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your feedback. :good:
It`ll really help others.


----------



## infojitendra (Aug 25, 2017)

*I AM PURCHASE Nokia*

Hello i am putchase nokia new handset nokia x 6


----------



## YeshYyyK (Aug 26, 2017)

I'm looking for a new phone, on a budget. I can go upto $200, or maybe even more, but I'd rather not. ATM, I'm looking at the Redmi 4(X) from India. It's extremely cheap for what you get and still has a really big battery. My biggest concerns are battery and root support(ROMs, tweaks, etc.). The Redmi 4 doesn't have too much of root support I think, but are there any other phones around the same price range that are decent? I don't need insane performance(if I do get the Redmi 4, and can, I'll probably downclock the cores a bit), just enough for a little more than basic use(browsing, chatting, etc.). I'm somewhat considering a Galaxy S5.


----------



## 3di (Aug 26, 2017)

*New Backup Phone*

Hi guys – after my Backup LG G3 died, 

I need a replacement for my Backup Phone. 

Important for me is:
SAR not to high
5.5 or bigger
Rootable / LineageOs support
Changeable Battery would be great
Micro sd support

Reading all this i would end up buing a Axon 7, but ZTE Axon 7 seems to have Problems with LineageOS (speakers, unstable..). 
Budget for this is 400€ (it’s just a Backup 

Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## Aimless Rambler (Aug 29, 2017)

3di said:


> Hi guys – after my Backup LG G3 died,
> 
> I need a replacement for my Backup Phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



An LG V10 might be a good option if available in your location. They're getting cheaper nowadays.


----------



## kermex (Aug 30, 2017)

Aimless Rambler said:


> An LG V10 might be a good option if available in your location. They're getting cheaper nowadays.

Click to collapse



Good recommendation but pay attention to the boot loop issue!


----------



## Maca123 (Aug 31, 2017)

nogloww said:


> I've had my eye on the Galaxy Note for a while. I'm a little worried that it's only the first of a new line though and that it could be out dated quickly with the rate mobile technology is moving these days. Alternatively, I was thinking about the Galaxy SIII, but since it's not out yet it's hard to see how it will actually stack up.
> 
> What's everyone else think about that?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I like to buy new phone, but I do not know what kind of phone is very nice ?


----------



## 3di (Aug 31, 2017)

Maca123 said:


> I like to buy new phone, but I do not know what kind of phone is very nice ?

Click to collapse




S8+?


----------



## Rolla1989 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'd like to buy a rugged smartphone from a trustworthy brand, such as NOMU


----------



## orenXD (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi,
I'm using LG G2 for a while (pretty surprising good phone in relation to his release date) after my Galaxy S6 stolen, but, its about time to upgrade.

Looking for the following things in my next phone:
Low SAR value
High quality camera
Not particularly fragile
Fingerprint in the front and not in the back.
5-5.3 screen, possible bigger if taking advantage of a screen like the new phones (phone to be comfortable in the pocket, not a phablet)
Water resistance (a plus)


----------



## SYLVER SECOND (Sep 3, 2017)

Hello there,

I am as well looking for a new phone.

I used 3 Sony Xperia Z3 Compacts in 2 years, because 2 didn't suffice the ear-plug-cinch-thingy. I am selling the 3rd right now.
I bought a Samsung Galaxy S4 T-Mobile SGH-M919.

I want a replaceable battery (S4) in combination with a long time-span of the battery, while using the phone and quick recharging (Z3 Compact).

When I use the S4... sometimes I go to sleep and listen to a playlist for like 2 hours on YouTube. I see the battery percentage to go from 100% to 50% in these 2 hours.
With the Z3 Compact it would be from 100% to 90%.

Is that because of the android version and energy-management?
Wikipedia says to the Z3 compact:"Battery 	non-user removable Li-ion 2600 mAh"
And to the S4:"2600 mAh Li-ion User replaceable"

So it must have somewhat the same amount.
But it takes like 2 hours to fill up the battery for the Z3 Compact and it takes the S4 like 4 or 5 hours to get somewhat to the same level.

tl;dr:
I need a phone with a replaceable battery, it should last long and it should load up quite quick. Is the Android version dependent on it or a certain flashed ROM?


----------



## 21-Savage (Sep 4, 2017)

SYLVER SECOND said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am as well looking for a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S4 is outdated tech.(I have one/dual drive with another phone)  If you want a good phone with a R battery try the V20 I believe. It is pretty amazing.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 4, 2017)

I just love the hand me down ones 

I got an S5 from a family member i was lucky to unlock the bootloader and now I have LineageOS. 

Those are the best ones.. :thumbup:


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## 21-Savage (Sep 4, 2017)

Ibuprophen said:


> I just love the hand me down ones
> 
> I got an S5 from a family member i was lucky to unlock the bootloader and now I have LineageOS.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's the exact phone I dual drive with. Unfortunately the bootloader is locked & in the search for my dream phone I might just cave in & get the OP3T.


----------



## Ibuprophen (Sep 4, 2017)

21-Savage said:


> That's the exact phone I dual drive with. Unfortunately the bootloader is locked & in the search for my dream phone I might just cave in & get the OP3T.

Click to collapse



It was just a lucky thing that the family member  didn't know about OTA updates and never performed one. LOL!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I Am The Egg Man,
They Are The Egg Men.
I Am The Walrus!
Coo Coo Cachoo!*

*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## SYLVER SECOND (Sep 5, 2017)

21-Savage said:


> S4 is outdated tech.(I have one/dual drive with another phone)  If you want a good phone with a R battery try the V20 I believe. It is pretty amazing.

Click to collapse



Just bought it. A friend told me of the exact phone 3 days ago. I hope that's the phone I was looking for.


----------



## 21-Savage (Sep 6, 2017)

SYLVER SECOND said:


> Just bought it. A friend told me of the exact phone 3 days ago. I hope that's the phone I was looking for.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't be disappointed, when I used the phone briefly it was a buttery smooth experience.


----------



## himu995 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,
I lost my phone a few days back.looking to buy a new phone.if you guys could recommend something it would be a great help....
My requirements are:
1.Decent hardware........
2.350-400$ budget..
3.good dev support as I love to flash custom roms and to mod my device.
4.external sd card support..

2k display is optional

thanks in advance.....

P.E.-This is gonna be a long term purchase.........so future proofyness is also preferred.......


----------



## chazhammer (Sep 6, 2017)

OP Junior Member9 posts Thanks: 0

Hello,

As the title suggests, I am looking to upgrade on my Nexus 5 which has served me brilliantly over what seems like forever.
I moved from a Nexus 4 to a Nexus 5 and like the lack of bloatwear, so any other phone would need to be rootable (preferably not too difficult, as I'm not a tech genius!)
I would like to just modernise and the Nexus 5x doesn't seem like a significant enough step up, keeping almost the same processing power as Nexus 5 it seems to me...

I would like:
- a screensize around 5"
- a better/bigger battery
- a better camera
- better processing speeds
- a Nexus 5 like deal in terms of bang for buck - admittedly, this may be asking a lot - don't mind getting 2nd hand
- budget around 200-250€ max ideally (ie I don't need cutting edge, just to upgrade to something that is not too far off the pace)

Would be nice:
- fingerprint unlock
- the new charger plug that works both ways around

I have looked at a few but not been fully convinced, including:
- Moto G5 plus
- Xiaomi Mi5
- LG G5
- OneTouch (no nothing about these)
- Honour (no nothing about these)
- Had a great HTC Desire back in the day, and really loved it, but have been away for them for some time
- Samsung S6 (although, not overly keen on Samsung, but maybe I am wrong here...)

I have been focusing in now on the Lenovo zuk z2, which seems to reply to all of the above needs...

I've just been with Nexus so long, and been so satisfied that I haven't been around smartphones and evolutions for so long that I'm a bit lost now

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## gsw5700 (Sep 6, 2017)

HTC 10, awesome phone

Sent from my HTC 10 using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## pjay7501 (Sep 7, 2017)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



I am trying to buy iphone 7 plus


----------



## fabecoool (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi there!

I'm wondering what phone to buy. I've been wondering that for years now and I haven't been able to ever find a phone that would meet all my criteria. I think the one I've been most happy with was the Samsung Galaxy S4 (i9505), since I could multiboot it (I hated touchwiz, but there were tons of custom roms for it. Aaah, the good old slimrom times!). However, nowadays, several apps (especially banking) won't let me use a rooted phone even if I try to hide root or circumvent root checks. 
Talking to friends, I realize that my requirements are actually pretty standard, and most of them say they have to compromise when choosing a phone because they cannot find a phone that has it all, even if you pay good money for it. I would happily pay premium money for a phone that offers what I want, but I just can't find one, not even on paper. 

First of all, I don't care about the design. It can be plastic or metal, I don't care, I only see the practical aspects. Anyway, I usually have my phone in a gel or silicone case. However, that's what many manufacturer try to advertise. Are they really responding to consumer demand, or (successfully) creating it?

Of course, like anybody else, I want my phone to have a good battery life, no lag and to be reasonably resistant. This should actually be a given for all phones.

Otherwise, here are my "requirements": 
-	*A good camera*. This is very hard to achieve, especially in medium to low-light conditions, which is when I usually take my pictures. However, I'm not asking for anything better than what exists now, but I want something in the top range. 
-	*MicroSD*: This is probably why I have never bought a Nexus or Pixel phone. I think google would sell many more of their phones if they accommodated a MicroSD slot reader, but that's for another discussion.
-	*IP68*: This is now becoming the norm on many phones (especially in the high-end segment). I don't want to go swim with my phone, but as an avid paddler, I'd hate it to have to keep my phone in a water-tight bucket during all my trips. And I want it to survive the occasional quick accidental immersion.
-	*Pure Android*: The new Nokia phones (marketed by HMD global) look promising, but they don't (yet at least) offer the rest of my requirements (water resistance, etc.). I'm really tired of the "skins" or layers that the likes of Samsung, Huawei and LG force onto the phones (our phones), and especially I WANT NO BLOATWARE! Anything pre-installed should be allowed to be uninstalled. Also those customized UIs cause huge delays in update cycles, with the security risks associated, and support for most phones is dropped more or less 2 years after launch, which is outrageous (but again, I digress...).
-	A *decent resolution*: nothing below full-HD would do. 1080*1920 is a good starting point indeed, and anything above that would be a plus, but not to the detriment of battery life.
-	*Pocket size*: I don't really care about whether it's a 4.8 or 5.5-inch display, as long as the screen-to-bezel ratio is good. I don't need a Samsung G S8 (I actually don't like the "edge" side bezel-less feature that is now the only option) or the LG G6. I actually like the designs with a physical home button like the new Nokia or the earlier Samsung Galaxy S phones, as long as the bottom bezel is not too thick to accommodate it. 
-	*Fingerprint scanner*: pretty standard tech nowadays.

And that's it! And I cannot find a phone that meets all those basic requirements. Can you? It seems to me as if manufacturer have been trying to emulate Apple by trying to lock you in to their own ecosystems, but they keep failing at it (and then they try again and again).  I know absolutely no one that would want to remain with Samsung because they have had a Samsung before (well, maybe my Granny, because it would be too hard for her to learn another "skin"). They don't seem to understand (or to accept) that by using Android, they are merely a hardware provider, which is what they should focus on.

And of course, there are a few extras that would be icing on the cake, but I'm not even asking for them right now: 
-	Removable battery: I understand this can be tricky to have alongside IP68 water resistance, but I guess a rethink of the design could maybe help? I'm thinking something in the lines of a detachable battery like our feature phones had, where the battery was actually the lower back part of the phone, but with a rubber seal to protect the contacts. I'm no designer, though, so that might not be viable...
-	Dual SIM: arguably this could be implemented as an hybrid with my requirement of MicroSD slot.

So, anyone can think of a good phone for me? Or is any manufacturer reading this and want a killer product?

Thanks, and cheers!

Fa


----------



## CircularApex (Sep 8, 2017)

This might be a stupid question. But I've been looking into phones from China/Japan etc. such as these: http://www.bluboo.hk/products


Are there any of those that are rootable? Or lineage compatible?


Might be asking for too much, but figured its worth a try.


----------



## 3di (Sep 8, 2017)

CircularApex said:


> This might be a stupid question. But I've been looking into phones from China/Japan etc. such as these: http://www.bluboo.hk/products
> 
> 
> Are there any of those that are rootable? Or lineage compatible?
> ...

Click to collapse



This is a list of actually officially supported devices by LineageOs.
https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/

And this is a list of how much installations of LineageOs on those devices are active.
https://stats.lineageos.org/

Of course if there are more users, in most cases there are more developers and a more active community per device.

A few days I bought myself a Oneplus 3, as you can see it has a lot LineageOs users..

Kind Regards 

3di

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:56 PM ----------




fabecoool said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm wondering what phone to buy. I've been wondering that for years now and I haven't been able to ever find a phone that would meet all my criteria. I think the one I've been most happy with was the Samsung Galaxy S4 (i9505), since I could multiboot it (I hated touchwiz, but there were tons of custom roms for it. Aaah, the good old slimrom times!). However, nowadays, several apps (especially banking) won't let me use a rooted phone even if I try to hide root or circumvent root checks.
> Talking to friends, I realize that my requirements are actually pretty standard, and most of them say they have to compromise when choosing a phone because they cannot find a phone that has it all, even if you pay good money for it. I would happily pay premium money for a phone that offers what I want, but I just can't find one, not even on paper.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,

I agree for about 100% with your opinion, I am unhappy with actual phones - so I suggest to buy an cheap phone as a transitional solution and wait a while.
Maybe some alternative manufacturers like shiftphones, oneplus or fairphone will deliver an alternative with decent hardware, and eventually a changable battery..

Kind Regards


----------



## dzesiu2002 (Sep 9, 2017)

Hello, as name thread tell i need a new smartphone because my contract end thats why i need your help to choose proper one best for gaming. I have dilemma beetwen HTC 10 and LG G6, thanks.

Note: Soon want flash custom rom and kernel also i dont like if device overheating so much.


----------



## bclark1223 (Sep 11, 2017)

Just shattered my S7 that I had continuously delayed OTA on so that I maintained ability to hotspot on grandfathered UDP.  Does anyone have any suggestions for a replacement that can still hotspot on the grandfathered UDP?  I loved the S7 and wish I could find one that hasn't been updated.


----------



## ellekene (Sep 11, 2017)

*how 1 million views*

iis this bug or smth? wtf how 1m views on this post


----------



## Neil_Hines (Sep 12, 2017)

Now I have iPhone 7 but waiting for iPhone 8. What pic I saw in google if is the correct pic about iPhone 8 then I will buy without waiting because its really awesome phone will be launch. Here is the iPhone 8 pic: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/09/12/iphone-8-release-date-price-latest-features-news/


----------



## morrga (Sep 13, 2017)

morrga said:


> Looking for an affordable next phone.
> Requirements:
> primary (sine qua non):
> - waterresistance and durability
> ...

Click to collapse



I've got it: my next phone will be the LG G6

Gesendet von meinem NX531J mit Tapatalk


----------



## toxicunderGroov (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi,

In 2015 i bought a Oneplus One second hand, in 2017 this rom is still being supported and updated. 

I am looking for a new phone.

In my mind the odds of the Galaxy S6 still receiving custom updates in 2019 are pretty good. 
Is the Galaxy S6 a phone i want? - Are there phones with good long term (anyone with a good crystal ball?) custom rom support AND great battery life (unlike the S6) between 150-220 dollar/euro. (galaxy s6 fits this budget)


----------



## stephendt0 (Sep 16, 2017)

toxicunderGroov said:


> Hi,
> 
> In 2015 i bought a Oneplus One second hand, in 2017 this rom is still being supported and updated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S6 is a downgrade from a OnePlus One if you ask me. Battery life is really bad on it now, and battery replacements are hard. Also ROM development is really hard for it. 

Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 Global fits your budget and will run LOS 14.1 no problem.


----------



## AhmedAlqadhi (Sep 18, 2017)

*galaxy note is better*

galaxy note is better than galaxy s because it has good Processors.


----------



## Babydollll (Sep 18, 2017)

AhmedAlqadhi said:


> galaxy note is better than galaxy s because it has good Processors.

Click to collapse



It's the same SoC [emoji849]
This year's version (Note8) has a smaller battery than the S8+ 
The note8 has better cameras though. 
Source: I have both phones [emoji41]

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AhmedAlqadhi (Sep 19, 2017)

Babydollll said:


> It's the same SoC [emoji849]
> This year's version (Note8) has a smaller battery than the S8+
> The note8 has better cameras though.
> Source: I have both phones [emoji41]
> ...

Click to collapse



you are right  

but he asks about galaxy S3 :good:


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 19, 2017)

I don't think anyone asked about a galaxy s3 unless you're talking about the first post that was 5 years ago. That was also 1800 something pages ago.


----------



## giagos_drakos (Sep 20, 2017)

*Moto Z play 32gb  --OR--  XIaomi Redmi Note 4 64gb*

Hi all,

I am wavering between the Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 64gb and Moto Z play 32gb and I kindly ask for your help 

I can get the Xiaomi at 205 euros while the Moto Z play on discount at 238 euros, so 30 euros more.

I know they have kinda the same features, but I wanted your opinion on it. Does Moto Z play's Amoled screen with Gorilla glass 3, plus the (close to) stock android compensate for the extra bucks? 

I am looking for the phone that will have the best longevity (build quality?) and cause me the fewest problems in the long run. 

The truth is that longevity-wise I was looking for a device with SD 820-821, but on this budget I can only find Xiaomi Mi5 which I have been reading has various problems plus the not very impressive 'sot' and no Band 20 since I live in Europe. 

After a point where updates inevitably stop, I will definately use custom roms.

If you have any other suggestions I'll be more than glad to hear


----------



## hell_storm2004 (Sep 20, 2017)

I have the Note5 now. I want to go for the Note8, but thinking I should wait for the Note9. But whatever it is, by hook or by crook, i am going to get the South Korean version of their phones. US only gets all gentrified rubbish!


----------



## Den-droid (Sep 20, 2017)

*Nexus 5X to Moto X4 - worth it?*

I am on Fi, and  with Google's deal it will cost me $234 to upgrade to X4. However, the only bits and pieces of benchmark numbers I found for X4 don't look good (some worse than 5X). Is this the case?


----------



## Dansenit (Sep 22, 2017)

Galaxy S8 Plus maybe good


----------



## Gon Rouge (Sep 23, 2017)

Im looking for a good tablet to possibly get for Christmas and I would like to have the option to root and maybe a custom recovery but im not as much for custom recovery then root access. Anyways my price range would be at least $250-$300. Im wanting to not just root but something that can play games at 60 frames or more at the max and have a decent amount of battery life for gaming sessions like 5-6 Hours maybe? I just want to get good balance of performance and battery life and also a decent screen that has good viewing angles and is viewable in sunlight (At high screen brightness). I also just thought about maybe having a Micro Sim card slot so I can possibly add a new line for data from my family's Verzion Unlimited plan and possibly use data though our plan instead of using personal hotspot from my phone. Im going to look around online and do some research but hopefully get some good suggestions from this thread.


----------



## uhansmax2 (Sep 23, 2017)

*UHANS Max 2 on AT&T in United States*

Will the UHANS Max 2 work on the AT&T PREPAID network in the United States?

The phone supports FDD-LTE 800/900/1800/2100/2600MHz.

My research shows that AT&T PREPAID operates on 700/ 850/ 1900/ 1700/ 2100/ 2300MHz Bands 2, 4, 5, 12, 17, 29, 30, 40, 66. Will having just the 2100MHz band be enough to get my phone up and running?

Looking for someone with a little more knowledge to explain to me why it will or won't. Thanks!


----------



## Corneille95' (Sep 23, 2017)

Google Pixel International Giveaway! Competition https://wn.nr/m7CEbS


----------



## crixus937 (Sep 24, 2017)

s8+ probably


----------



## zooperaj (Sep 25, 2017)

Nokia 8


----------



## sbacham (Sep 28, 2017)

S8+


----------



## dego_ (Sep 29, 2017)

jr866gooner said:


> If it were me out of that list, I'd go S7 all day long.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Click to collapse



just a quick question. is flashing custom roms on S7 is a easy thing to do? I'm on Moto X 2014 now. unlocking bootloader and flashing a rom is a piece of a cake here. what irritates me is small internal storage ( no SD card slot).


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 29, 2017)

I had a moto x 2014 and flashed custom ROMs on it. It was a great phone except for the terrible camera. The s7 if you get the right variant and as long as it's an Exynos version should be easy to unlock and flash custom ROMs. The only difference is you really only get stable TouchWiz ROMs. I had the s6 which was the same and I was completely happy with it. Once I themed it I didn't care that it was TouchWiz.


----------



## dego_ (Sep 29, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> The only difference is you really only get stable TouchWiz ROMs.

Click to collapse



So, in other words, AOSP based ROMs will be an adventure on this phone, right?


----------



## jr866gooner (Sep 29, 2017)

dego_ said:


> just a quick question. is flashing custom roms on S7 is a easy thing to do? I'm on Moto X 2014 now. unlocking bootloader and flashing a rom is a piece of a cake here. what irritates me is small internal storage ( no SD card slot).

Click to collapse





I’m not so sure nowadays I think it’s one of the more simple phones to root etc. My S6 I just kept stock as I had no real need to put a custom rom on it. Let’s face it Samsung phones are easy compared to HTC for example!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 30, 2017)

Samsung phones with Exynos processor are easy to root and ROM. HTC are easy to unlock the bootloader but also have s-on to deal with usually.


----------



## 350Rocket (Sep 30, 2017)

dego_ said:


> So, in other words, AOSP based ROMs will be an adventure on this phone, right?

Click to collapse



Yes


----------



## €D. (Sep 30, 2017)

dego_ said:


> So, in other words, AOSP based ROMs will be an adventure on this phone, right?

Click to collapse



Right now AOSP is pretty stable on S7.
There are just some minor bugs some people have (eg Bluetooth audio bug (I have no Bluetooth phones so I couldn't check)). Some of them can be even fixed manually because they are already fixed for the edge version.
IMHO Aosp, Dualboot and whatever you wish is quite easy on S7 (Exynos) nowadays


----------



## Rickyzx (Oct 1, 2017)

I think nobody buy any normal phones anymore. I got this idea from https://www.reportlinker.com/data/series/CTusUVpEwt0/ . So there's not going to be any unsmartphones in 2020 I guess. 
Well, as for me, I am dreaming about getting (or having) iPhone X.


----------



## Large Hadron (Oct 1, 2017)

350Rocket said:


> Samsung phones with Exynos processor are easy to root and ROM. HTC are easy to unlock the bootloader but also have s-on to deal with usually.

Click to collapse



But you can root and ROM while still S-ON anyway (though I prefer the flexibility of S-OFF).


----------



## 350Rocket (Oct 1, 2017)

I remember paying for s off on my m8 but everything was at least straight forward and easy on that phone.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 5, 2017)

Looking for help finding a new(used) smartphone. Minimum requirements are as follows :

Budget:$150-200
Screen Size: 5.5 inches or (preferably) bigger
RAM: 3 GB
Storage: 32 GB(might settle for 16GB if I have no choice) 
Battery capacity: 3000 mAh at least, wanting removable battery 
MicroSD card slot
Carrier: Straight Talk (using AT&T Network) but carrier unlocked would be nice.
Unlocked/Unlockable Bootloader 
Android O Development in progress

I believe that covers all my requirements so if anyone has a suggestion I would be grateful. I plan to buy a new device later this month. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 7, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Looking for help finding a new(used) smartphone. Minimum requirements are as follows :
> 
> Budget:$150-200
> Screen Size: 5.5 inches or (preferably) bigger
> ...

Click to collapse



Any suggestions? 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotiris02 (Oct 7, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Looking for help finding a new(used) smartphone. Minimum requirements are as follows :
> 
> Budget:$150-200
> Screen Size: 5.5 inches or (preferably) bigger
> ...

Click to collapse




Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (Snapdragon) is a great choice if you don't mind having a not that great camera.

You can unlock the bootloader  Here

It has Android 8.0 development in progress.
A nice CPU/GPU
3/4 GB of RAM
32/64 GB of ROM
A fingerprint scanner (which is fast)
A *headphone jack!*
It's dual SIM and has a slot for a micro SD slot (it takes the second SIM slot's place)
And a 4100 mAh battery.But it's *unremovable*  
(It's quite hard to find a phone with a removable battery nowadays.)

Here is a link for it's detailed specifications on GSMArena


----------



## dego_ (Oct 7, 2017)

Sotiris02 said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (Snapdragon) is a great choice if you don't mind having a not that great camera.
> 
> You can unlock the bootloader Here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried flashing any AOSP based rom on it? If yes, how's the experience?


----------



## Sotiris02 (Oct 7, 2017)

dego_ said:


> Have you tried flashing any AOSP based rom on it? If yes, how's the experience?

Click to collapse



I don't have one. 
One of my friends has it. But he hasn't flashed any ROMs 

It has a lot of AOSP and Lineage OS based ROMs here in XDA . And I've seen positive comments about their experience.

Right now I have a LG G3.(d855)


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 7, 2017)

Sotiris02 said:


> Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 (Snapdragon) is a great choice if you don't mind having a not that great camera.
> 
> You can unlock the bootloader  Here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This looks like a very good candidate. The non-removable battery is a bit disheartening as I prefer just to be able to run off battery all the time. When one dies, throw it on the charger and have a spare or two ready to go. Plus if your unable to access an outlet for long periods of time, your covered. I guess this is something I will likely have to live with in my next device. 

You mentioned the camera is sub-par and that's not really a big deal as long as it isn't *too* bad. 

Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. The Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 looks like an ideal choice but I probably won't make my decision final until next weekend. Plus the Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 does not have any devices listed for sale on swappa.com. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## drmuruga (Oct 7, 2017)

Buy a xiaomi phone. Most of the devices are having good development. But unlocking is little bit need patience but after that you can play with custom roms.


----------



## Nikshipra (Oct 8, 2017)

*Depends on price range*

Any flagship mobile from samsung


----------



## Makiavell (Oct 8, 2017)

An Sony Xperia XZ1 Compact


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Oct 8, 2017)

drmuruga said:


> Buy a xiaomi phone. Most of the devices are having good development. But unlocking is little bit need patience but after that you can play with custom rooms.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip. I will keep this brand in mind. 





Makiavell said:


> An Sony Xperia XZ1 Compact

Click to collapse



Which is selling for $584 on Swappa. A couple hundred dollars out of my budget. Plus it falls way short of my screen size requirement. 





Nikshipra said:


> Any flagship mobile from samsung

Click to collapse



I had 3 Galaxy S4 phones prior to my current LG G3(D851). The first was an S4 Active that had overheating issues. The second had a sudden screen failure. The last one had a Sim card reader failure. I am not a big fan of Samsung based on my previous experiences. I do appreciate the otherwise reasonable suggestion. I won't rule Samsung out completely but all things considered, they are pretty low on my brand preference when it comes to any new/used device. All 3 failures happened with in about a year. 

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gtgold (Oct 9, 2017)

*Being in the same boat myself*



Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I will keep this brand in mind. Which is selling for $584 on Swappa. A couple hundred dollars out of my budget. Plus it falls way short of my screen size requirement. I had 3 Galaxy S4 phones prior to my current LG G3(D851). The first was an S4 Active that had overheating issues. The second had a sudden screen failure. The last one had a Sim card reader failure. I am not a big fan of Samsung based on my previous experiences. I do appreciate the otherwise reasonable suggestion. I won't rule Samsung out completely but all things considered, they are pretty low on my brand preference when it comes to any new/used device. All 3 failures happened with in about a year.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check out Moto g5 plus 
Also
https  android.gadgethacks.com/how-to/5-best-phones-for-rooting-modding-0175988/

Oh removable battery is sweet I have this on my G4, but with quick charge 3.0 battery packs your charge time is 45 minutes or so?  Again I'm in the same boat as my G4 is having 4g trouble and is not rootable


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 13, 2017)

What's the smallest cheapest watch that does notifications? I have a pebble steel, which I love, and a mi band, which is good for early alarms, but I'd like something smaller than the pebble with notifications and water resistant. Pebble time?


----------



## Ideas4ya (Oct 13, 2017)

JohnSmith75 said:


> Want to take a closer look at One plus 5, think this is so far best android for today.

Click to collapse



Looking at benchmark scores, you're right. But I hear there may be a One Plus 5T coming sometime in November


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 15, 2017)

*Sprint + Expandable Storage*

All, as it turns out, my husband's diabetic stuff runs better on android phones and we currently have iPhones. That said...does anyone currently have android phones on sprint that actually support MicroSD storage? I know anything above 6.0 "should" but I know carriers can neuter the devices which is what I hope to avoid during this purchase. What device should we get with that in mind?


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 15, 2017)

mdrumheller said:


> All, as it turns out, my husband's diabetic stuff runs better on android phones and we currently have iPhones. That said...does anyone currently have android phones on sprint that actually support MicroSD storage? I know anything above 6.0 "should" but I know carriers can neuter the devices which is what I hope to avoid during this purchase. What device should we get with that in mind?

Click to collapse



Do you need the SD card for the diabetes stuff? Plenty of phones now available with loads of storage space (64-128gb). Sprints site refers to installing and accessing an SD card on a galaxy s8. 

Maybe find out what phones other people using the diabetes apps like?


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 15, 2017)

gotcha640 said:


> Do you need the SD card for the diabetes stuff? Plenty of phones now available with loads of storage space (64-128gb). Sprints site refers to installing and accessing an SD card on a galaxy s8.
> 
> Maybe find out what phones other people using the diabetes apps like?

Click to collapse



No but we are heavy app users and the last android phones we had with limited storage were annoying as hell. The OS and bloatware used most of the space. The diabetes apps are just the reason we need to go from iPhone to android. The adoptable storage is a requirement to the android phones we buy. But I have been told many companies have disabled it so my worry is it will say it is available and then be disabled.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 15, 2017)

gotcha640 said:


> Do you need the SD card for the diabetes stuff? Plenty of phones now available with loads of storage space (64-128gb). Sprints site refers to installing and accessing an SD card on a galaxy s8.
> 
> Maybe find out what phones other people using the diabetes apps like?

Click to collapse




The amount of storage on a device doesnt help if the device breaks, as the data is stuck on the device. SDcard storage is an easy way to keep important data even if the device gets broken.

---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------




mdrumheller said:


> No but we are heavy app users and the last android phones we had with limited storage were annoying as hell. The OS and bloatware used most of the space. The diabetes apps are just the reason we need to go from iPhone to android. The adoptable storage is a requirement to the android phones we buy. But I have been told many companies have disabled it so my worry is it will say it is available and then be disabled.

Click to collapse




Yes many have as this was made for devices with low storage like low budget and midrange devices. Just remember that once you convert the sdcard to adaptive storage you cant remove it without reseting the device and formatting the card.


----------



## gotcha640 (Oct 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> The amount of storage on a device doesnt help if the device breaks, as the data is stuck on the device. SDcard storage is an easy way to keep important data even if the device gets broken.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Keep it backed up to the cloud? I'm well aware this isn't a perfect answer, having worked overseas, with no cell data plan for weeks or months at a time.

SD card doesn't help if the phone gets lost or stolen.


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> The amount of storage on a device doesnt help if the device breaks, as the data is stuck on the device. SDcard storage is an easy way to keep important data even if the device gets broken.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, we are familiar with that and it's not a problem. Again, the problem is finding phones where it can be confirmed that this feature has not been disabled by either the manufacturer or the carrier.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 15, 2017)

gotcha640 said:


> Keep it backed up to the cloud? I'm well aware this isn't a perfect answer, having worked overseas, with no cell data plan for weeks or months at a time.
> 
> SD card doesn't help if the phone gets lost or stolen.

Click to collapse




Its not even over seas. If I leave town I get no data signal at all.  
Also many places (work related) ban all cloud storage options due to the native security holes that comes with it.


As for lost or stolen devices. What can I say other then it couldnt have been too imp[important if you lost it or got it stolen to begin with.

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:29 AM ----------




mdrumheller said:


> Yes, we are familiar with that and it's not a problem. Again, the problem is finding phones where it can be confirmed that this feature has not been disabled by either the manufacturer or the carrier.

Click to collapse





You will most likely be stuck looking at the budget device lines. If I remember right none of the recent flagships have this option due to not needing it because they offer plenty of storage.


----------



## mdrumheller (Oct 15, 2017)

zelendel said:


> Its not even over seas. If I leave town I get no data signal at all.
> Also many places (work related) ban all cloud storage options due to the native security holes that comes with it.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please let's not turn this into a debate over whether I want this feature. I am looking for specific examples of phones from sprint that offer this feature without it being disabled. Please.


----------



## zelendel (Oct 15, 2017)

mdrumheller said:


> Please let's not turn this into a debate over whether I want this feature. I am looking for specific examples of phones from sprint that offer this feature without it being disabled. Please.

Click to collapse




No its not a matter of if you want it.  The best advice will be to go to a sprint store and poke around.  Just you never know maybe the sprint version of a device will have the option even though it is not in one of the other OEM versions.  Could also maybe check GSM arena for sprint models and it might be listed as available in the specs. Like I said it was meant for low budget devices so most people never see it or have forgotten about the option.


----------



## adarshm4you (Oct 15, 2017)

I am waiting for meizu m6 note launch in india.Most probably my next phone it will be.


----------



## dego_ (Oct 15, 2017)

JohnSmith75 said:


> Want to take a closer look at One plus 5, think this is so far best android for today.

Click to collapse



To me it is the best candidate. Only disadvantage is the price


----------



## Large Hadron (Oct 17, 2017)

mdrumheller said:


> Yes, we are familiar with that and it's not a problem. Again, the problem is finding phones where it can be confirmed that this feature has not been disabled by either the manufacturer or the carrier.

Click to collapse



HTC didn't disable it.


----------



## techeligible3322 (Oct 17, 2017)

I am looking for Galaxy J7+

---------- Post added at 01:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------

That is reasonable smartphone j7 plus, and if we look stylish smartphone then j7 plus is also so stylish

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:12 PM ----------




xtreme2007 said:


> For sure Samsung Galaxy S3
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahahahah now world has reached to Galaxy S8 or S9  hahahhaha yeah you guessed good in 2012


----------



## razakma16 (Oct 18, 2017)

*Recommend me a phone*

Lets get straight to it.
I need a phone here are the requirements in order of importance
-Very long battery life 9+ SOT
-Decent processor, Not looking for a 835 , 625 or better will do just fine
-Good quality screen, 5.5inch is ideal, Want a 1080p screen ideally, qhd is unnecessary for me and will just drain battery faster
-Ports, Headphone jack is necessary, dont really care about charging port and definitely needs fingerprint scanner
-good quality speaker
-Would prefer metal unibody as i dont use cases and glass smudges
- dont really care about camera at all

I have a price range of £250-350 and live in the UK
I was going to get the Lenovo p2 but it became out of stock and cant seem to get my hands on one. 

Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## steveroo (Oct 19, 2017)

Dropped my LG G3 now phone has issues with power button waking it up and touch screen is unresponsive 90% of the time.

I'd like a phone similar to the G3, large detailed screen. (I really liked the quality of screen)
Other important matters is camera, battery, speaker volume, speed of phone - comparable to my old phone so I don't complain it's too slow.

I'd like to spend under $400. Canadian. I'm okay with a old phones...

Any thoughts on the Motorola Droid Turbo? Looks good enough for me.


----------



## LiamAtkins90 (Oct 19, 2017)

razakma16 said:


> Lets get straight to it.
> I need a phone here are the requirements in order of importance
> -Very long battery life 9+ SOT
> -Decent processor, Not looking for a 835 , 625 or better will do just fine
> ...

Click to collapse




Huawei P9


----------



## welshyoot (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm looking for a decent enough phone that has a good custom rom community. 
Something not massively expensive but has a fast enough processor & ram for a good couple of years. 
I'd like it to have fast charge, headphone jack, fingerprint scanner, wifi calling (I'm on EE in the UK)* & good battery life.
I currently have a oneplus 3 but I've had quite a few issues with it and want to change it.
Any advice?

*I also wondered if there are any good custom roms which support wifi calling with EE - I've had a look around and can't seem to find anything that works apart from their own builds.


----------



## bebna (Oct 20, 2017)

*Searching new phone
*

_Current:_ Sony Z3 Compact & Blackberry Q10

_Usage:_ 
 - 98% Messaging (Telegram, WhatsApp, signal/sms, email) 
 - 0.5% Alarm clock 
 - 0.5% phone
 - 0.5% maps
 - 0.5% browser
 - no gaming
 - no Facebook

_Requirements:_
 - available in Europe
 - status led
 - easy mod able (atleast root and xposed) 
 - loud speakers for alarm clock 
 - flash usable as light
 - longest possible screen on time (including modding/optimization) 
 - similar dimensions as current phone 

_Wishes:_
 - home / back button in screen, not physically 
 - amoled or good dimmable screen which works good at pitch black night or sunny day
 - micro usb
 - microSD 
 - changeable battery


----------



## norlane (Oct 20, 2017)

*oppo or  huawei*

looking for mediam price phone ie: oppo or  huawei the oneplus5 is not available in shops here.
people tell me the oppo R11 is very reliable and i think i like the software desing.
have to find the best price on these 2 phones.


----------



## haxalicious (Oct 22, 2017)

*Easily moddable phone*

I am looking for a phone with the following features, in order of importance:

 - Can run custom ROMs
 - Headphone jack
 - Price under US $400
 - No prebundled telemetry (even though that probably won't matter as I will be running a custom ROM anyway)
 - Good camera
 - Large battery

Any suggestions?


----------



## razakma16 (Oct 22, 2017)

this thread has turned to **** to many pages and not enough contributers


----------



## Piix_ (Oct 22, 2017)

Future smartphone : Black BArry Priv, I love physical keyboard


----------



## vijaykanth (Oct 23, 2017)

For the previous 1001 posts on this thread.... Go for OnePlus 5 (available only in India), Oppo R11, Samsung Galaxy S7/S8, LG V20/30, LG G6, Huawei Honor 9, Moto Z2 Play for the mid-upper range... Do some research! 

I currently own a Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500, the beast for customization! Am thinking of LG G6 over the OnePlus 5, any suggestions?


----------



## dego_ (Oct 23, 2017)

vijaykanth said:


> For the previous 1001 posts on this thread.... Go for OnePlus 5 (available only in India), Oppo R11, Samsung Galaxy S7/S8, LG V20/30, LG G6, Huawei Honor 9, Moto Z2 Play for the mid-upper range... Do some research!
> 
> I currently own a Samsung Galaxy S4 GT-I9500, the beast for customization! Am thinking of LG G6 over the OnePlus 5, any suggestions?

Click to collapse



I don't think any Honor device us a good "toy" for playing with custom ROMs and customizations. Or maybe it is, but not for AOSP. Not sure about Oppo and LG...


----------



## jatintomar (Oct 24, 2017)

Guys which phone should I buy??
One Plus 2 or Redmi note 4


----------



## vijaykanth (Oct 24, 2017)

jatintomar said:


> Guys which phone should I buy??
> One Plus 2 or Redmi note 4

Click to collapse



In that budget, you're better off with Moto G5/G5S, try to stretch and you'll get the OnePlus 3/3T
@dego_
Honor is very mediocre.


----------



## simo444r (Oct 24, 2017)

*My Phone*

My Newest Phone is Xiaomi mi a1 its an overall great phone for the price


----------



## 21-Savage (Oct 24, 2017)

haxalicious said:


> I am looking for a phone with the following features, in order of importance:
> 
> - Can run custom ROMs
> - Headphone jack
> ...

Click to collapse



What are you looking for in terms of specs?


----------



## wladymeer (Oct 26, 2017)

Hello,

My Galaxy K Zoom just got broken so I need to replace it as it's very expensive to buy new LCD.... So expensive that I can buy a decent phone for that price...

So I was thinking about getting a ~$100 phone with best camera I can get. 16GB of ROM should be enough and I would appreciate 3GB if possible, although 2GB would be enough. I also don'tt have any needs for Android 7. Galaxy K Zoom had Android KitKat and it was doing just fine for me.

18:9 screen ratio would be a plus.


----------



## bobAfettz0 (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm looking to upgrade from my LG Nexus 5, I'm looking to spend €300-350. I'd like to get a phone with a strong user base and good ROM scene / future support. Suggestions?


----------



## 21-Savage (Oct 26, 2017)

wladymeer said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Galaxy K Zoom just got broken so I need to replace it as it's very expensive to buy new LCD.... So expensive that I can buy a decent phone for that price...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the ZTE Blade Z Max from Metro. (Note: No root which means no device support.)

---------- Post added at 12:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 PM ----------




bobAfettz0 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from my LG Nexus 5, I'm looking to spend €300-350. I'd like to get a phone with a strong user base and good ROM scene / future support. Suggestions?

Click to collapse



OnePlus Two.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 26, 2017)

welshyoot said:


> I'm looking for a decent enough phone that has a good custom rom community.
> Something not massively expensive but has a fast enough processor & ram for a good couple of years.
> I'd like it to have fast charge, headphone jack, fingerprint scanner, wifi calling (I'm on EE in the UK)* & good battery life.
> I currently have a oneplus 3 but I've had quite a few issues with it and want to change it.
> ...

Click to collapse



depends on your budget. Samsung S7 and s7edge has fast charge, fingerprint, headphone jack, good battery, good speed, has great custom rom community. prices discounted now after s8 is out. Used one even cheaper.

what issues have you had with the OnePuls3?


----------



## Oshino (Oct 26, 2017)

Heyho Guys,
I want to get a new phone and actually decided to get the oneplus 5... while noticing, that its basically out of stock in any trustworthy shop. After making bad experiences with Ebay for phones 
I'd rather buy one from an official retailer and with the oneplus 5t releasing i probably doubt, that the op5 will ever get back into their stock

After looking around a bit i found a few other phones that seem to be more or less recommended instead (i guess I'm not the only one who got screwed by that out of stock move...):
BQ Aquaris X Pro , Honor 8 Pro, Xiaomi Mi 6,  LG G6, Moto z2 play
Though i can find some bad things about most of those phones online too...though i guess you can say that about every phone

I'm generally looking for a good midrange phone price range i guess from 350-600€, buyable from a trustworthy retailer in Europe/Germany and I'm open for most recommendations
An up to date cpu, decent gpu (i do like playing some games, if it works decently i dont mind emulation either)
min 4gb ram, tho more is appreciated, and a decently long battery life, especially for reading pdfs/etc.

As a second question how big would the difference in quality/price be for the op5t vs the op5 (maybe assumed from op3 vs op3t)?

Thanks for the recommendations in advance


----------



## dego_ (Oct 26, 2017)

bobAfettz0 said:


> I'm looking to upgrade from my LG Nexus 5, I'm looking to spend €300-350. I'd like to get a phone with a strong user base and good ROM scene / future support. Suggestions?

Click to collapse



What about Nexus 5x?


----------



## tapchimobilenet (Oct 27, 2017)

I want iPhone X or Note 8


----------



## DarkWolf (Oct 27, 2017)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Thinking of pixel 2


----------



## davionpeace (Oct 27, 2017)

*Most probably Pixel 3*

Well since Pixel 2 isn't a big deal with its screen burn in issues, I guess i'll just wait another year.


----------



## welshyoot (Oct 29, 2017)

simonbigwave said:


> depends on your budget. Samsung S7 and s7edge has fast charge, fingerprint, headphone jack, good battery, good speed, has great custom rom community. prices discounted now after s8 is out. Used one even cheaper.
> 
> what issues have you had with the OnePuls3?

Click to collapse



That's a great idea thanks. I will look into a s7 - with the op3 I've had to have the motherboard replaced and now the camera is not focusing. Also their customer service is shocking in my experience.


----------



## Lybserv (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey guys..

I need a good phone WITH replaceable battery & good custom rom support..

Thinking about the Galaxy Note 4 (quite old, meh) or the V20 (which version?)

Any tips?


----------



## anixon (Oct 30, 2017)

*Best Snapdragon 821+ for approx 200-250Eur (Used)*

Hi guys, what's the BEST - fastest / slim / flexible phone I can get right not for around 250 euros used or pre-owned. I've been looking at Xiaomi Mi5s and LG G5 and Huawei P9 etc. There are just so many phones etc and it's hard to find recommendations because my budget is mainly for last year flagships...

What is the best deal as of the date of this post? THANK YOU!!

:good::highfive:


----------



## Lewis M (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi guys. Currently have a note 8 but thinking of just selling and getting a one plus 5 so I can take advantage of full customisation experience. I use to be a one plus 3 owner and absolutely loved it but then had a Samsung work phone and ended up getting used to Samsung but I'm disappointed that I invested a lot of money on my note 8 got it rooted and have discovered none of the main well established stable custom ROM are not capatible for the note 8 so I feel like I've wasted money and time at the moment. 
 First of all is that worth doing or should I just stick it with my note 8? Any honest advise would be really appreciated. From the outside in it looks to me that there isn't really a very good solid stable custom ROM for the note 8 with doesn't look similar to Samsung. Just want more stock experience with all the customisation that comes with it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 1, 2017)

Lewis M said:


> Hi guys. Currently have a note 8 but thinking of just selling and getting a one plus 5 so I can take advantage of full customisation experience. I use to be a one plus 3 owner and absolutely loved it but then had a Samsung work phone and ended up getting used to Samsung but I'm disappointed that I invested a lot of money on my note 8 got it rooted and have discovered none of the main well established stable custom ROM are not capatible for the note 8 so I feel like I've wasted money and time at the moment.
> First of all is that worth doing or should I just stick it with my note 8? Any honest advise would be really appreciated. From the outside in it looks to me that there isn't really a very good solid stable custom ROM for the note 8 with doesn't look similar to Samsung. Just want more stock experience with all the customisation that comes with it. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



Note 8 is a very nice device, is stock ROM really that bad?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Nov 1, 2017)

jr866gooner said:


> Note 8 is a very nice device, is stock ROM really that bad?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This is xda. Where stock is always crap. No matter how Good It is.  Why else would you be here. ?


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 1, 2017)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gotcha640 (Nov 1, 2017)

Lewis M said:


> Hi guys. Currently have a note 8 but thinking of just selling and getting a one plus 5 so I can take advantage of full customisation experience.

Click to collapse



Camera would be my main concern. My note 4 takes better pictures than my oneplus 3. For a daily driver, I want functionality over mods and tweaks. I have a couple cheap tablets I can root and rom when I get the itch, but the phone needs to work 24 7.


----------



## Lewis M (Nov 2, 2017)

jr866gooner said:


> Note 8 is a very nice device, is stock ROM really that bad?

Click to collapse



Your right I love my phone the note 8 is the nicest quality phone I've had by far. It's just samsung android isn't it whilst it has come along way I just want AOSP thats on pixel. Resurrection remix would be ideal but I know they haven't got a strange daily driver released for it yet. Any advice you can give me?


----------



## gotcha640 (Nov 2, 2017)

If I was shopping now it would be pixel 2 for the camera and long term support.


----------



## MrN1484 (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi

I just thought I’d drop a little note in here about Tablets as I’ve recently given away my trusty LG GPad 8.3 thinking there must be loads of tablets I could replace it with...I should have done my homework first! After reading and reading there seems to be quite a shortage of half decent tablets, especially in the UK where we get Exynos Samsungs apart from the Tab S3 which is just that bit too much money to watch a bit of Netflix/Prime/Youtube. There’s a lot of unanswered questions about Tablets so I thought I’d put a shout out for the Huawei Mediapad M3 which I’ve just bought. Going price for it at the moment is around £250 in the UK.

It’s an 8.4” 2560x1600 screen with 32GB storage, SD card slot up to 128gb, fast processor, Nougat and an unlockable bootloader. Although check the model number to make sure there’s TWRP available and it’s not the Lite which has a Meditek CPU.

The downsides are no AOSP/Lineage ROM support and a Micro USB instead of USB C but you can’t have it all. Oh and it’s a bit slippery out of a case.

The screen’s great, it’s really fast but I don’t play any taxing games so your mileage may vary and the speakers are pretty good for a tablet too. 

Recommended!


----------



## dego_ (Nov 3, 2017)

Lewis M said:


> Hi guys. Currently have a note 8 but thinking of just selling and getting a one plus 5 so I can take advantage of full customisation experience. I use to be a one plus 3 owner and absolutely loved it but then had a Samsung work phone and ended up getting used to Samsung but I'm disappointed that I invested a lot of money on my note 8 got it rooted and have discovered none of the main well established stable custom ROM are not capatible for the note 8 so I feel like I've wasted money and time at the moment.
> First of all is that worth doing or should I just stick it with my note 8? Any honest advise would be really appreciated. From the outside in it looks to me that there isn't really a very good solid stable custom ROM for the note 8 with doesn't look similar to Samsung. Just want more stock experience with all the customisation that comes with it. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



It's just my opinion. Since it's a new device there might be not that many ROMs now. Stick to stock Samsung ROM for a while and community will work something out. It's a supreme powerful device on the market. I would buy it myself


----------



## Lewis M (Nov 4, 2017)

dego_ said:


> It's just my opinion. Since it's a new device there might be not that many ROMs now. Stick to stock Samsung ROM for a while and community will work something out. It's a supreme powerful device on the market. I would buy it myself

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I really appreciate the honest advice I'm getting from people on here! That's what I have decided to do!


----------



## Jajobe (Nov 4, 2017)

*Smartphone for 500 Dollar*

Hello everybody
I wannt to change to Android again.  At the moment i own an iPhone 6 Plus but I want back to Android because i miss the time with flashing new Custom Roms etc...
So I search a new phone for max 500 dollar.
What should it has?
First off all LTE Band 20 is very important here in Germany.
Also the camera should be the same or better quality as on the iPhone 6 Plus.
And very important for me as technique geek is that a lot of Custom roms are available. And you can modify much.
The size of the display 5.5 zoll like the iPhone 6 Plus or little bit bigger.
So which phones do you recommend?
Thanks and regards
Jannik

P.S.: If i should be in the wrong thread please correct me 
And sorry for my bad english


----------



## Cha.oZ (Nov 6, 2017)

*searching for phone with hardware keyboard and custom ROM*

Blackberry has great hardware, but custom ROMs seems impossible.
Samsung cover keyboard? Only possible with stock ROM?
Impossible mission? Or have i overlook something?


----------



## 21-Savage (Nov 7, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> This looks like a very good candidate. The non-removable battery is a bit disheartening as I prefer just to be able to run off battery all the time. When one dies, throw it on the charger and have a spare or two ready to go. Plus if your unable to access an outlet for long periods of time, your covered. I guess this is something I will likely have to live with in my next device.
> 
> You mentioned the camera is sub-par and that's not really a big deal as long as it isn't too bad.
> 
> Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. The Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 looks like an ideal choice but I probably won't make my decision final until next weekend. Plus the Xiaomi Redmi Note 4 does not have any devices listed for sale on swappa.com.

Click to collapse



LG G3. I have one & it fills my requirements.


----------



## gho5t82 (Nov 8, 2017)

Will be going from an iphone 6s plus to the note8 in February. I absolutely cannot wait to get back to android.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Nov 8, 2017)

21-Savage said:


> LG G3. I have one & it fills my requirements.

Click to collapse



I am trying to upgrade from a G3...

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## 21-Savage (Nov 8, 2017)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am trying to upgrade from a G3...

Click to collapse



Removable batteries virtually non existent now.  It took me a year to find a phone to suit my tastes. Try a Moto G5.


----------



## Monzer_ (Nov 10, 2017)

Hello xda , I'm planning to change my HTC m8 which served me well I'm not looking for the latest and greatest . I was considering\
Note 5
S7 ( not edge ) 
LG G6 
do you think Note 5 still worth getting in 2017 ? 
I'm not looking for something overpriced just in the range of this phones which all of them around 400$ .


----------



## dego_ (Nov 10, 2017)

Monzer_ said:


> Hello xda , I'm planning to change my HTC m8 which served me well I'm not looking for the latest and greatest . I was considering\
> Note 5
> S7 ( not edge )
> LG G6
> ...

Click to collapse



I was thinking about S7 myself since it has recent custom ROMs available (e.g. lineage )


----------



## Monzer_ (Nov 10, 2017)

The note 5 is not far behind tho . the problem is note 5 is hard to find especially new . ( if anyone know a good ebayer sells it new and ships it overseas would be nice to share ) 
LG G6 missing wireless charger and dac which is only in G6+ and where I live that like 200$ more . 
I also considered the HTC 10 but for couple more bucks I can get the S7 which kill it in every spec , probably not the audio .


----------



## force70 (Nov 11, 2017)

Monzer_ said:


> Hello xda , I'm planning to change my HTC m8 which served me well I'm not looking for the latest and greatest . I was considering\
> Note 5
> S7 ( not edge )
> LG G6
> ...

Click to collapse



I loved my note 5 but the lack of ext sd slot and small  64gb of storage forced me to get rid of it.

Id go a for a G6 out of those choices.

sent from my Note FE


----------



## Monzer_ (Nov 11, 2017)

force70 said:


> I loved my note 5 but the lack of ext sd slot and small  64gb of storage forced me to get rid of it.
> 
> Id go a for a G6 out of those choices.
> 
> sent from my Note FE

Click to collapse



LG G6 not 6+ which doesn't have dac or wireless charger . how much difference the display compared to the s7 ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 12, 2017)

Monzer_ said:


> LG G6 not 6+ which doesn't have dac or wireless charger . how much difference the display compared to the s7 ?

Click to collapse



The following link has those side by side device specs comparison. 

http://www.phonemore.com/compare/phones/lg-g6-h871-vs-samsung-galaxy-s7-sm-g930a/5269203

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## force70 (Nov 12, 2017)

Monzer_ said:


> LG G6 not 6+ which doesn't have dac or wireless charger . how much difference the display compared to the s7 ?

Click to collapse



S7 screen is way to small,  at least for me.



sent from my Note FE


----------



## adamchap (Nov 12, 2017)

Question on my next device. I've got a Galaxy S5 at the moment, rooted and running Lineage 14.1, Magisk and a ton of good apps. I'm conscious that it's getting a bit physically old and battered and I'd like to move to a newer device.

I've considered things like the Ulefone Gemini Pro 2 and the T1 as they're great looking and good performing devices but have concerns around them (ability to root, no Lineage option, etc). So I'd like to ask my xda colleagues their advice.

I'd like the following minimum specs/things on my next phone:
Screen size - not fussed but not phablet. S5/S7/S8 screen size is MORE than enough for me
Funky features - I really don't care for 'squeeze the sides', 'edge devices' or full screens with notches in them (Essential Phone)
Battery - big as it can be. If it's removable then fantastic as I currently carry a spare battery in my wallet, far more convenient than a battery pack.
Memory - minimum storage of 64GB, 128 if possible. If 64GB and I can add an SD Card so much the better but I'm alright with no SD I guess
USB - don't care on whether it's type C or not
Charging - fast charging is nice, really don't care for wireless charging (too inconvenient, too slow)
Processor etc - anything has to be faster than my Galaxy S5, so something 'decent' - I'm not a massive mobile gamer, so good solid 'no lag' performance able to be a bit nippy when it needs to be
Sound - I don't need a special audio stack, 3.5mm jack would be ideal but ok for USB C headphones too, not a deal breaker due to adaptors
Camera - I'm happy with my S5 camera, so anything these days has to be an improvement, right? I'm a happy snapper, not a specialist photographer or amateur enthusiast, so a decent back camera and flash works for me. I don't video chat or take selifes, so the front camera is largely irrelevant to me, but again it'll be better than I already have I guess.
Build - plastic or metal, I don't care. My S5 is plastic and the back is replaced with the built-in leather flip case.
Other stuff - NFC (need for Androidpay etc), Bluetooth (essential for speakers and the car), fast wifi capabilities, single SIM card fine though dual would certainly be attractive for BYOD at work.

Must haves:
Must be able to easily get root
Lineage OS either available - or a real possibility (i.e. that's why I won't go Ulefone, it just won't happen realistically).
If no Lineage just now, updates from the vendor are forthcoming (I don't want to be stuck on 7.1 forever)
Some decent accessories available - nice covers and able to get stick on glass screen protectors for instance, another reason not to go unknown

Open to odd Chinese etc brands based on the above. Must be able to buy SIM free and use at home in the UK on the 3 network (so GSM, GPRS, 3G, LTE - plus GPS (other stuff like GLONASS a bonus) - and travel round the world extensively - US, Asia, Europe, Africa - so multi-band essential). Warranty/support in case of problems a consideration but not a show stopper (if I can buy from a UK or Euro retailer such as Handtec and it's DOA or a problem I'll just go back there).

Can any of my xda friends and advisors suggest something as I'm struggling to figure the market out at the moment. I'm a pretty experienced smart phone user, from Palm to WM6 to Android since Gingerbread but the market is just so weird and fragmented at the moment. (Vendors if you're reading take note: if it's hard for me....)

Thanks in advance, sorry for HUGE post but this will determine my phone investment for the next 3-4 years.

Adam CB.


----------



## tugausa (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello guys! 

I do not know if this the correct place to pose this question but I am very confused on what to get  :S 

I looked and come down to 3 different models since my asus selfie literally just stopped working and need to buy one ASAP 

I use the phone for emails a lot and as a personal assistant while being addicted to Pokemon Go and Summoners War

Between OnePlus 5  ,Xiaomi Mi 6 or Nubia Z17 which would you advise?

Thank you!


----------



## dego_ (Nov 14, 2017)

tugausa said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I do not know if this the correct place to pose this question but I am very confused on what to get :S
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would take OnePlus 5. Because it has audio jack, almost stock Android experience and great comunity support.


----------



## eruan (Nov 15, 2017)

dego_ said:


> I would take OnePlus 5. Because it has audio jack, almost stock Android experience and great comunity support.

Click to collapse



I would go for Oneplus 5 too. If you are into rooting phones then Oneplus  phones are the easiest for bootloader unlocking. No codes required. No voiding warranty.


----------



## sajeel (Nov 17, 2017)

Am looking to buy 2 new Android devices asking for recommendations on which are easy to unlock and root?


----------



## Monzer_ (Nov 18, 2017)

LG V20 , Galaxy S7 , LG G6 ( Not plus ) , HTC 10  , Huawei p10 (but kinda expensive than the other , still might consider ) ,Oneplus 3
I highly appreciate build quality , I don't mind big screen  . I heard so many bad experiences about S7 battery and screen burn ( over the long run ) .  I'm really into dilemma here and I want to make the right choice .  
all this phone price vary but the range is between 370$ - 450$ that's my budget I'm not willing to pay more . please help me 

Note : I'm using HTC M8 . I really abused that device and still rocken . I'm clumsy person .


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 18, 2017)

OnePlus 3 or HTC 10 for build quality and durability. You could still get screen burn in with the oneplus since it's amoled. I'm very careful with my oneplus 5 but I had a used s6 before that the previous owners homescreen was burned in on.


----------



## slobo2712 (Nov 18, 2017)

Im looking for next phone now i have nexus 5x and only thing which im more than happy is camera.I dont want to spent a lot of money.Here is what i thought.
Galaxy S7(used)
redmi note 4X(possible with IMX 258 camera sensor)
Xiaomi mi a1

If someone can say me what should i buy,i would like biger screen and good camera at least like on nexus 5x.Tnx


----------



## Amirk365 (Nov 18, 2017)

slobo2712 said:


> Im looking for next phone now i have nexus 5x and only thing which im more than happy is camera.I dont want to spent a lot of money.Here is what i thought.
> Galaxy S7(used)
> redmi note 4X(possible with IMX 258 camera sensor)
> Xiaomi mi a1
> ...

Click to collapse



In the same boat with you pal. How about an Honor 6X? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs


----------



## slobo2712 (Nov 19, 2017)

Amirk365 said:


> In the same boat with you pal. How about an Honor 6X?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Its not that cheap here..Im interested for mi a1 camera is it better than note 4x both with google cam?


----------



## dego_ (Nov 19, 2017)

Monzer_ said:


> LG V20 , Galaxy S7 , LG G6 ( Not plus ) , HTC 10 , Huawei p10 (but kinda expensive than the other , still might consider ) ,Oneplus 3
> I highly appreciate build quality , I don't mind big screen . I heard so many bad experiences about S7 battery and screen burn ( over the long run ) . I'm really into dilemma here and I want to make the right choice .
> all this phone price vary but the range is between 370$ - 450$ that's my budget I'm not willing to pay more . please help me
> 
> Note : I'm using HTC M8 . I really abused that device and still rocken . I'm clumsy person .

Click to collapse



Weird thing. In my country P10 is cheaper than OnePlus 3. But in my opinion OnePlus us a better choice. My wife uses Huawei P9 running Emui 5.1 and this stock firmware is quite buggy still.


----------



## jr866gooner (Nov 19, 2017)

S10 I think. I’ve pretty much already decided I’m likely to return to android one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OMINIS (Nov 22, 2017)

I need to buy an Android smartphone for less than € 100, which has a good community, the screen size is not very important, at least 2GB of RAM and that is reliable. I'm probably asking too much. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Reggod (Nov 22, 2017)

*Black Friday Buying Advice*

I'm going to be buying a new phone over the Black Friday/Cyber Monday week and I need advice. Keeping special sales in mind, what would you guys suggest under $300? I'm really just looking for as powerful a phone as that budget will allow with expandable storage. I couldn't care less about the camera. If the battery's good, great but I don't care. Please lay anything you got on me.


----------



## franklinzero (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi guys, my 3y old z3 compact fall to death again and the screen is broken for the 3rd time, so while i wait for the new lcd arrive from china i need to buy a cellphone. I'm aiming in buy an Moto G5 Plus, because i read its dev friendly and resist a little more to falls than z3 compact. Is that what i heard true? And if theres any better one in the same price windows with better battery i would love if someone tells me.


----------



## enjoymoosic (Nov 23, 2017)

Is the original Pixel XL still worth it? Looks like the 32gb ones are hanging out in the $350-$450 range used. 
I'm using Sprint but will be moving to another carrier later next year, so I'm trying to get something that's unlocked and compatible with all of the major US networks. Does anybody know of other phones that are like the pixel in that sense?


----------



## leocreu (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi! I´m looking to buy a new phone at this black friday or cyber monday, but I still have not decided which mobile to buy, and I stand with these options:

Huawei P10 Plus
OnePlus 5
Xiaomi Mi 6
Nubia Z17

Which one should I pick? In advance, I look to take good, decent pictures, and performance. 

Should I wait for Cyber Monday, or Black Friday may have good prices for these mobiles I listed?

Any other mobile suggestion?

Thanks!


----------



## simonbigwave (Nov 24, 2017)

leocreu said:


> Hi! I´m looking to buy a new phone at this black friday or cyber monday, but I still have not decided which mobile to buy, and I stand with these options:
> 
> Huawei P10 Plus
> OnePlus 5
> ...

Click to collapse



if u want to flash roms and have great custom support then get the OnePlus5.  Xiomi Mi6 has nice specs but not sure how much custom roms there are. Always check the xda dedicated thread for the device before purchasing a new phone to see custom rom development and how much support, especially if you are not sure what phone to buy.

---------- Post added at 03:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------




adamchap said:


> Question on my next device. I've got a Galaxy S5 at the moment, rooted and running Lineage 14.1, Magisk and a ton of good apps. I'm conscious that it's getting a bit physically old and battered and I'd like to move to a newer device.
> 
> I've considered things like the Ulefone Gemini Pro 2 and the T1 as they're great looking and good performing devices but have concerns around them (ability to root, no Lineage option, etc). So I'd like to ask my xda colleagues their advice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Depends on uour budget. I would suggest S7Edge or OnePlus5. Both great accessories and fast charge and great custom rom development. Prices coming down for a  new one also.

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:10 PM ----------




Jajobe said:


> Hello everybody
> I wannt to change to Android again. At the moment i own an iPhone 6 Plus but I want back to Android because i miss the time with flashing new Custom Roms etc...
> So I search a new phone for max 500 dollar.
> What should it has?
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus5


----------



## moxon04 (Nov 24, 2017)

*Help me decide please!*

Hi,

I'm looking to replace my LG G3 but can't decide which device is worth it... Budget is around 400$ CAD.

Right now I'm looking at:
- Samsung Galaxy A5 (2017)
- Motorola Moto Z (XT1650)
- Asus Zenfone 3 Zoom
- Huawei Honor 8 (Refurb.)
- Xiaomi MI A1 Global

Which one should I get ? Any other I should consider ?

I appreciate any input from you guys...

Thanks!


----------



## adarshm4you (Nov 25, 2017)

moxon04 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my LG G3 but can't decide which device is worth it... Budget is around 400$ CAD.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Choose a1 or moto z.A1 is pure stock.But using it with custom os makes it powerful.


----------



## panostheodorakis7 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi everyone ! 
So for a full year i have been using as a device an Iphone 5s after the fiasco of the LG g4 (fried mobo) that i had (God I loved that phone) and i as my nameday is coming soon i was thinking about selling it add a little money and buy an Android again ! The thing is that i dont want to go for a very expensive device because i will not have so much money and further more i kinda like to change my phones after 1-2 years so no flagships for me ....In adition i really like to root my phones flash xposed and do a bunch of stuff with my device so I m looking for something friendly to root and tweaking at low budget also as i am coming from an iphone i really want something with:
good camera front and back (as a reference better than redmi note 4 that i have tested and for me sucks :angel: ).
fingerprint.
5 or 5 plus inches.
fast charge(if it has big battery i dont mind no to ).
micro sd .
3+ GB ram (i really cant tell for futureproof porpuse if 3 or 4 are required).
32+ GB device storage(I will add onether 32GB because i like to have back ups and apks for my mus-have apps).
1920x1080 (After the g4 that i had and saw that the 2k screen destroy my battery i really believe that i should just stay full HD.If now is out there a device that it can manage a day plus with 2k screen then plz refer it to me ).
big battery (3000+mah i believe that 3000mah is must as i have constantly data and gps on all day).
decent towards good audio speaker and at least good call speaker.
support of android 7 and 8(even if it is announced that it will update soon to oreo).
And LAST but NOT LEAST active XDA community with a good  amount of stuff the device such as giudes ,modded apps,Q&A post etc.

My budget its around 250 euros (yes I live in Greece and we are part of europe ) but the price is flexible for 30 euros or so if the device is wothing it .
I did took a quick look but the only thing i found was the P10 Lite and Honor 6x.

Thank you in advance for your time and I m waiting for your responses also answears with personal hands on experiences of the device will be prefered !


----------



## gotcha640 (Nov 27, 2017)

panostheodorakis7 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My budget its around 250 euros

Click to collapse



I like the oneplus 3 I've had for about a year. 3T is available here in the US for under 300 used, 5 is closer to 400 but very similar hardware.


----------



## anon1135 (Nov 27, 2017)

hello everyone I started another thread about new phones then someone told me to ask here instead

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/phones-battery-life-t3709722

ty!


----------



## andersjohansson81 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi
Im looking for a tablet for an elderly person, so it needs to be large screen and also in the middle price range. What brand/models is best supported in the future in terms of custom roms etc ?


----------



## Ibuprophen (Nov 29, 2017)

anon1135 said:


> hello everyone I started another thread about new phones then someone told me to ask here instead. ty!

Click to collapse



Just for posterity, the following quote is from that thread to help encourage some member recommendations for you. 



anon1135 said:


> I've always wondered how much a battery degrades by after a few months or year on the $500+ non removable battery phones. when people say good things about their battery life is it right after they bought it instead of owning it for a while? I'm currently using a note 4 and I've tried 7-10k mah extended batteries but they go bad after a few months. might be unlucky compared to other customers but I've seen a few with similar issues saying they'll drain faster than the stock battery eventually overtime and not just a 10-20% decrease. that makes it hard to believe the numbers listed next to mah nowadays. how do note 8's, pixels, iphones etc. have great battery life when their mah number is nothing special? is it because of the newer chipsets having less power consumption? or things that aren't explained being better optimized? they're able to have higher brightness, resolution, smooth performance, faster charge, slim design, many features and more things I'm probably forgetting all on at the same time and still be better than the older phones without much tweaking or root. would be great if someone could explain to a noob like me. thx!

Click to collapse



I hope someone can help this member out with one or more recommendations. 

Thank you very much! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Orion_Pax (Nov 30, 2017)

adarshm4you said:


> Choose a1 or moto z.A1 is pure stock.But using it with custom os makes it powerful.

Click to collapse



Moto X4 is also a good option .


----------



## teresamaria78 (Nov 30, 2017)

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S7 on Android N. I got this exactly a year ago.. However I now have my geeky little heart on the Samsung Galaxy Note 8 now that baby is what I want santa [emoji318] to bring me this year! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kagkourakos (Dec 5, 2017)

Ive got galaxy s6 i think was the most bad choice.for.me this phone.now im gonna leave samsung and go for.xiaomi


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Dec 5, 2017)

After a bad year with phones it's time for a new one... My nexus 4 black screened and never came back alive, Then my 5x boot looped. I then sold my nexus 6 and purchased a 6p which has recently boot looped 

I'm looking to buy a phone new or second hand but I really don't want to pay big any more so I'm setting myself a budget of ~£150~ give or take.

What is the verdict on HTC phones currently? I like the look of the A9 but there are some cracking less known phones in the market currently by elephone and xiaomi ...

Anyway, What would you do for that money? Give or take a few pounds


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2017)

Looking for next phone. Present short  list -> mi max 2 / mi a1 /lenovo p2 /mi 5s/5s plus(if price drops) Any thoughts or better options on similar budget ?


----------



## robgee789 (Dec 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Looking for next phone. Present short  list -> mi max 2 / mi a1 /lenovo p2 /mi 5s/5s plus(if price drops) Any thoughts or better options on similar budget ?

Click to collapse



I've got the mi a1 mate and there are lots of software bugs that will hopefully get fixed aldo the camera isn't as good as they make out but that too could be fixed with an update 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## combat goofwing (Dec 7, 2017)

Essential phone ,updates have made it on par with some of the top flagships and half the price


----------



## byproxy (Dec 7, 2017)

The inlaws are looking to get their first smartphone (they're currently still using flip phones!).

They want something they can get pics of and vid chat with the grandkids.

Despite my advice that they get the best phone they can afford now since they likely wouldn't be upgrading for quite some time, they insist on getting the cheapest possible option that will do what they want. 

That said, while I'm on VZW myself, I don't really keep up at all with the lower end phones... I have no idea what phone(s) in this spectrum would be the best for them.

Can anyone offer any suggestions as to the best free/super cheap VZW phone for them? I want them to stick with Android (rather than apple) since that's what I know and can therefore best help them if/when issues arise.


----------



## dwh2o13 (Dec 7, 2017)

byproxy said:


> The inlaws are looking to get their first smartphone (they're currently still using flip phones!).
> 
> They want something they can get pics of and vid chat with the grandkids.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You might check out the MOTO E4  or the MOTO E4 plus for a little more if possible.   Take a look at the video by @glockman4519  I've linked below.   I give him credit for this find.   I've been following him for some time now and very much respect his reviews and insight.  If he says it's a good purchase for the price, then it most likely is.  I will be looking into it myself .   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUGfQ7MckIc


----------



## glockman4519 (Dec 8, 2017)

dwh2o13 said:


> You might check out the MOTO E4 or the MOTO E4 plus for a little more if possible. Take a look at the video by @glockman4519 I've linked below. I give him credit for this find. I've been following him for some time now and very much respect his reviews and insight. If he says it's a good purchase for the price, then it most likely is. I will be looking into it myself .

Click to collapse



I have been using this device now for some time and just got the Moto e4+ yesterday and did a video on that device too. The reason I feel these devices are so good are that they are "splash resistant", take an SD card of up to 128GB, have 720p screens, which still look brilliant, sip battery, have a flash for both the front and rear camera and are known to be strong built devices.
They both come with Android 7.1.1 and will get Oreo as Motorola devices usually keep up with updates almost as fast and in some cases faster than Google devices.
The E4 is the smaller of the 2 and if purchased at Walmart it Amazon can be had for under $50.00, usually well under that price. It has the removable battery and a 5 inch 720p screen. It also has a front facing speaker along with the lower speaker and video audio playback is quite good.
The E4 plus comes with the 5.5 inch 720p screen and also has the same speaker set up and is also pretty loud. It has the 5000 milliamp battery and that thing lasts a long time. It has everything the E4 has plus the bigger battery, larger screen and a little better main camera.
They will both take video up to 1080p (no 4k) and both have that front and rear flash.

Thank you for the kind words and for following my videos. They are long and mostly unedited but the reason they are long is because I like to be thorough.I would recommend both devices for anyone looking for a quality device that are in a budget.
Here is the video on the E4 plus, I also show the difference between the 2 devices in this video.


----------



## Ksawerion (Dec 10, 2017)

Principal I can suppose Ulefone T1, I have a software bug with GPS but hardware is okay, maybe only I have this bug, but the rest of the phone is really nice


----------



## galbro48026 (Dec 11, 2017)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



samsung galaxy s3 was easy to root on 4.1 via towelroot it took 30 seconds no reboot but on 4.4.1 towelroot didnt support i had to use kingroot that worked i think i had to reboot that's it.


----------



## Norman666 (Dec 12, 2017)

*looking for nice note 4 replacement*

six months or so ago I got a note 5 to replace a note 4.

I recently dropped that in the toilet (literally) so I'm looking to replace it with something water resistant at least... and easy to mod to my black heart's content.  Both of these were verizon-specific models... clearly a mistake I will avoid this time.

I found there was a root for the verizon note 4 model a couple days before I ...ya.  got it wet.  (at least not the crapper that time...)
I'd really really like to get some suggestions for a replacement... I'm qite happy getting a used phone and will do that this time as well.

I got the note 5 and was disappointed (well... pissed of, mostly at myself) to find it no longer had a replaceable battery and no SD card slot for my 100GB of music/video etc.... so really this is a replacement of my note 4.  If that had modern chips and was water-proof, I'd get another N4.

Needs-  relatively rugged - I drop phones ALL the time ... water proof/resistant... rootable (I will never buy a verizon-specific phone again), good media performance (I use my phone as a media streamer... dont care about speakers) ... plenty of memory or SD slot... superior touch screen... no bigger than note5

Really want - better than average photo, in low light esp.,... stylus or equivalent functionality using found objects/fingers just for notes, lists, and the like... replaceable battery (not necessarily easily/user replaced w openable back cover, just reasonable for some corner store tech dude or me  to replace it- I have replaced them in other phones)


I saw the Essential for sale used at ~$400... which sounds awesome for such a new-ish device.  But I don't think it is water-resistant.  

The superior touchscreen is a must- I occasionally use the wifes iThing and it is far more accurate than either note I owned... both sometimes would not detect input unless I tried hard.

Thanks in advance...
and thanks to you xda-dev folks who do so very much for so many like me.


----------



## IOmega666 (Dec 13, 2017)

What's up guys? So, I wanna change my phone but I really do want something that provides me of good audio recording while shooting video in concerts. As of right now I own a Huawei Mate 9 and I love it! Fantastic battery life, display is really good being 1080 and LCD. Performance is great, camera is fairly decent but the audio in videos while recording on a small environment and white brutally loud sound, it's awful.

I'm gonna leave here a video recorded white a Lumia 1520 and if I have one of the Mate 9 I will too, cause I think I have one in the same venue and same loud sound of the band. 

https://youtu.be/pfzzR8C4nHE


So, what can I buy? When I say it's loud it's so darn loud. The Mate 9 sound of the recording is awfully distorted.


----------



## Labsektor (Dec 14, 2017)

I am looking for a new phone
I currently own Oneplus One.

I am looking for something new, European market.
The best good brand for easy access to accessories, etc.
good parameters (ram, processor, etc.) - I want phone for more than a year 
Dual-sim - mandatory
Long producer support or easily available custom softs.


----------



## GigaBlaster (Dec 14, 2017)

Labsektor said:


> I am looking for a new phone
> I currently own Oneplus One.
> 
> I am looking for something new, European market.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5/5t ? 
It depends on your budget


----------



## Nokiacrazi (Dec 14, 2017)

IOmega666 said:


> What's up guys? So, I wanna change my phone but I really do want something that provides me of good audio recording while shooting video in concerts. As of right now I own a Huawei Mate 9 and I love it! Fantastic battery life, display is really good being 1080 and LCD. Performance is great, camera is fairly decent but the audio in videos while recording on a small environment and white brutally loud sound, it's awful.
> 
> I'm gonna leave here a video recorded white a Lumia 1520 and if I have one of the Mate 9 I will too, cause I think I have one in the same venue and same loud sound of the band.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTCs have best smartphone audio recording afaik. Look at U11/U11+


----------



## IOmega666 (Dec 15, 2017)

Nokiacrazi said:


> HTCs have best smartphone audio recording afaik. Look at U11/U11+

Click to collapse



Yup, after researching a bit I found out that U11+ or V30 are possibly the best bet. Man, the 1520 did wonders, it made audio sound 10 times better than what I was actually hearing.


----------



## Will.gamble (Dec 15, 2017)

Iphone X!


----------



## hortstu (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm in the US on Sprint.  
I'm looking for a non apple device. 
I'd use a non android too but they seem to be the only other option?
I've rooted my devices for the last few years but I'm lazy/ slightly inept when it comes to tech stuff so tend to fall behind on the upkeep.  I'd like to root again b/c I like the ability to customize, remove bloatware, access the darkest places in the device, and all around have complete control, even though I don't know how to fly.

First priority is security.  Privacy and security.  Security oriented device yes.
2nd is rootability, especially if that will increase my security.
3rd is a great camera.  I have young kids.
4th is a potentially long life.  I keep my devices for 2+ years barring accidents.

Thank you for any help.


----------



## rayden_and (Dec 17, 2017)

Note 8, just like with note 3, not gonna buy another phone for 4 years or so.
But I probably will be forced to change the battery after 2 years or so


----------



## dego_ (Dec 17, 2017)

Labsektor said:


> I am looking for a new phone
> I currently own Oneplus One.
> 
> I am looking for something new, European market.
> ...

Click to collapse



Why not latest OnePlus?


----------



## ObliviousEnigma (Dec 18, 2017)

Based on what I do day-to-day with my phone? More than likely none!

A dream phone (based on hardware alone) would more than likely end up being the latest and greatest: Google Pixel!!! If not another Alcatel brand. I am an absolute fan after having owned this Alcatel One Touch Idol 3 for a few years (only $150 when I bought it; SUPER good deal for a SUPER great phone).

The screen hasn't been damaged, scratched, cracked or anything. I used to drop it from time to time while driving in the semi-truck (DISCLAIMER: passenger seat and bumpy roads). The internal storage, RAM size and performance are all superb. I've never had it 'lag' behind with ANY application. Technical specifications are unfounded dollars to dimes.

The HDR photographs (I LOVE taking photos) are AWESOME! Both front and back. The HDR video recorder is equally impressive.


----------



## mnt_grrrl (Dec 19, 2017)

*5.5+ inch finger print reader phone suggestions*

I am looking for a phone that has a screen of at least 5.5. Has a finger print reader and will run Lineage OS. I would prefer under $200 but can go as high as $250. I am open to used phones as well. What do people recommend? Thank you. mnt_grrrl


----------



## gdourado (Dec 26, 2017)

Hello,
I am currently looking for a new phone.
I have been using stock Android for some years and it is what I really like, so I am looking for a phone with Pure Android.
Right now I have two options.
Get a new Xiaomi Mi A1 or get a used but mint Nexus 6p.
They both cost the same.
Xiaomi has Snapdragon 625, 1080p screen and is newer.
6P has 1440p screen, but Amoled, so it can have burn in.
It has a Snapdragon 810 that was top of the line back in late 2015, but I just don't know how good it helds up against the 625.
Also, Xiaomi already promissed Android 9 to the MI A1.
6P has 8, but will it also officially receive 9?
Nexus 6 for example didn't go beyond 7...

Anyway... In this case, what is the best option?
Cheers!


----------



## force70 (Dec 29, 2017)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> I am currently looking for a new phone.
> I have been using stock Android for some years and it is what I really like, so I am looking for a phone with Pure Android.
> Right now I have two options.
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a 6p on release and it was a really great device...no burn in issues or any other issues for me. But is out of date at this point.

Why are you looking at old devices though i have to ask? I just got a pixel 2 XL and am liking it thus far..Id go that route before buying old stuff if you want stock android

Even the OP5t would likely be a better option than the 6P at this point if cost is a factor.its cheap and easy to afford (pixel 2 XL is admittedly a bit overpriced)

The newer stuff isnt always better but in this case it is.

Plus if you buy a 2yr old device now in another year you will have to upgrade again as they become even more obsolete. Buying a new one prolongs the life cycle a little.

Me personally i also would never buy a device with a mid range processor or specs in it like the 625 as Id just never be happy with it.

Just my .02

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Gen5 (Dec 31, 2017)

Im thinking of getting one of these phones: axon 7, lg g5/6, u ultra, or zenfone 3 deluxe, but im not sure which one to get? My main criteria are that the phone doesnt have hardware problems and for there to be development for the phone.


----------



## TiagoDM (Dec 31, 2017)

Doogee Mix 2: http://www.doogee.cc/detail/mix-series-bezel-less-smartphone/122
LeEco Le Pro3 Elite (Model x722): https://www.gsmarena.com/leeco_le_pro3_elite-8614.php


----------



## anwar sayeed (Jan 2, 2018)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> I am currently looking for a new phone.
> I have been using stock Android for some years and it is what I really like, so I am looking for a phone with Pure Android.
> Right now I have two options.
> ...

Click to collapse



Need xperia ROM for Alcatel 4030


----------



## MaPBe (Jan 4, 2018)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> I am currently looking for a new phone.
> I have been using stock Android for some years and it is what I really like, so I am looking for a phone with Pure Android.
> Right now I have two options.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Xiaomi

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:29 PM ----------




TiagoDM said:


> Doogee Mix 2: http://www.doogee.cc/detail/mix-series-bezel-less-smartphone/122
> LeEco Le Pro3 Elite (Model x722): https://www.gsmarena.com/leeco_le_pro3_elite-8614.php

Click to collapse



Is this a question? I am writing from the Leeco and I am very satisfied in general with this device for the price. Eui doesn't even bother me, it's very fluid and clean (on 20s ROM at least) and the battery life is great. Sound is awesome, near to HTC experience (stereo speakers especially) and build quality is very good. The con is the lack of ROMs and Android 6 yet but is comprehensive in this budget

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DeKiesel (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,

I am looking for a device for under 500eu (ca $600) with a microSD card and ongoing or comming custom ROM development. My favorite is the Nokia 8 but so far the bootloader hasn't been unlocked and it don't want to gamble my money on it.

The Huawei P10 also looks nice but from what I've seen in it's forum there are no custom roms.

Any advice?


----------



## Hawkeye007 (Jan 6, 2018)

The best option is the redmi note 4 sd variant. Has a 5.5 inch screen, a quick finger print reader and costs around 180$. The custom rom support is incredible, battery life is unbeatable but the camera is mediocre at best. You could go for the mi a1 but it doesn't have development going on.

---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------




DeKiesel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a device for under 500eu (ca $600) with a microSD card and ongoing or comming custom ROM development. My favorite is the Nokia 8 but so far the bootloader hasn't been unlocked and it don't want to gamble my money on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why don't you consider the op5t? It's absolutely perfect in every regard (given the price)


----------



## MaPBe (Jan 6, 2018)

DeKiesel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a device for under 500eu (ca $600) with a microSD card and ongoing or comming custom ROM development. My favorite is the Nokia 8 but so far the bootloader hasn't been unlocked and it don't want to gamble my money on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd go for the Nokia anyways, I don't know if you are from Europe but on amazon.es you can find it from 370€ (+shipping costs). It's a great phone for that price.
On second place I'd go for the OnePlus 5T


----------



## DeKiesel (Jan 7, 2018)

Hawkeye007 said:


> The best option is the redmi note 4 sd variant. Has a 5.5 inch screen, a quick finger print reader and costs around 180$. The custom rom support is incredible, battery life is unbeatable but the camera is mediocre at best. You could go for the mi a1 but it doesn't have development going on.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks. I'd absolutely get the opt5t if it had a microSd slot. Not having one is absolutely a deal breaker for me, same as with no rom development. I'll have a look at the redmi note 4,thanks!

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




MaPBe said:


> I'd go for the Nokia anyways, I don't know if you are from Europe but on amazon.es you can find it from 370€ (+shipping costs). It's a great phone for that price.
> On second place I'd go for the OnePlus 5T

Click to collapse



Thanks, but no SD card and no development are deal breakers for me. Does anybody know whether there will be rom development on the Nokia 8?


----------



## Hawkeye007 (Jan 7, 2018)

DeKiesel said:


> Thanks. I'd absolutely get the opt5t if it had a microSd slot. Not having one is absolutely a deal breaker for me, same as with no rom development. I'll have a look at the redmi note 4,thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I forgot to quote the person to whom I recommended the redmi note 4, it's a cheaper phone than what you are looking for but it's still quite good. 
Also Nokia 8 is still new but if it gets popular, expect development to begin.

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------




mnt_grrrl said:


> I am looking for a phone that has a screen of at least 5.5. Has a finger print reader and will run Lineage OS. I would prefer under $200 but can go as high as $250. I am open to used phones as well. What do people recommend? Thank you. mnt_grrrl

Click to collapse



The best option is the redmi note 4 sd variant. Has a 5.5 inch screen, a quick finger print reader and costs around 180$. The custom rom support is incredible, battery life is unbeatable but the camera is mediocre at best. You could go for the mi a1 but it doesn't have development going on.


----------



## MaPBe (Jan 7, 2018)

DeKiesel said:


> Thanks. I'd absolutely get the opt5t if it had a microSd slot. Not having one is absolutely a deal breaker for me, same as with no rom development. I'll have a look at the redmi note 4,thanks!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it has sd card, at least the one sold here in Europe. Regarding the development, I don't have a clue honestly, I guess it hasn't been well received bc the starting price but at the current one it's possible that it gets more attention. Having stock Android, sd835 and Carl Zeiss lents it's very attractive for me.
Anyways, Op5t it's a good purchase as well, so go ahead!

Enviado desde mi HTC U Ultra mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 7, 2018)

Honor 6x is a good buy. Though I wouldn't recommend it for flashoholics. I used to use custom roms alot but EMUI 5 combined with Lawnchair launcher is pretty good. Also, with the Lineage theme for EMUI 5. 

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## mnt_grrrl (Jan 8, 2018)

Hawkeye007 said:


> I forgot to quote the person to whom I recommended the redmi note 4, it's a cheaper phone than what you are looking for but it's still quite good.
> Also Nokia 8 is still new but if it gets popular, expect development to begin.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:33 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe I am missing something but this phone does not look like is support 4g in the United States?


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 8, 2018)

mnt_grrrl said:


> Maybe I am missing something but this phone does not look like is support 4g in the United States?

Click to collapse



I'm in the US came from sprint galaxy note 4 and got redmi note 4 snapdragon global version from aliexpress as my next phone. I was having trouble deciding if I should order from gearbest, ebay, Amazon etc and even messaged all the sellers to ask questions. it felt like a bit of a risk but a lot of phones weren't that interesting to me because there are way too many alike. I did some research around google and tested the phone with another person's t mobile sim and it was working fine for a little then I noticed a bit of delay for call ringing so I tried cricket next and there haven't been any problems for me and the way I use my phone but to others it might be considered not good enough. there could be better options than cricket maybe I'll try something different next month. thx for everyone's help and discussion here!


----------



## simonbigwave (Jan 8, 2018)

DeKiesel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a device for under 500eu (ca $600) with a microSD card and ongoing or comming custom ROM development.
> 
> Any advice?

Click to collapse



Samsung S7Edge fits that description and prices should have come down by now. Good rom development and SD card. Good screen and camera is OK.


----------



## voltared13 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hello! I want to buy a new smartphone. So far, I want a well-balanced device, that can do a little bit of everything well. I have my eyes on OnePlus 5T 8GB/128GB, but my only hesitations concern the photo quality and wether the cameras' future proof, since I plan to keep the device for 4 years. Another smartphone I've in mind is the S8+ (which I've found for an extra 80 euros) with better photo quality, My only concern is how future proof it is compared to OP5T, not only because of it's 4GB of ram (which may not be such an issue in 4 years span) but because maybe the dual sensor camera of OP5T may improve significantly with upcoming updates, making the OP5T cameras future proof as well.

What would you suggest?


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2018)

voltared13 said:


> Hello! I want to buy a new smartphone. So far, I want a well-balanced device, that can do a little bit of everything well. I have my eyes on OnePlus 5T 8GB/128GB, but my only hesitations concern the photo quality and wether the cameras' future proof, since I plan to keep the device for 4 years. Another smartphone I've in mind is the S8+ (which I've found for an extra 80 euros) with better photo quality, My only concern is how future proof it is compared to OP5T, not only because of it's 4GB of ram (which may not be such an issue in 4 years span) but because maybe the dual sensor camera of OP5T may improve significantly with upcoming updates, making the OP5T cameras future proof as well.
> 
> What would you suggest?

Click to collapse



Neither.

The new devices will start dropping soon, Id wait and go for something new.

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## voltared13 (Jan 8, 2018)

not even Huawei mate 10 Pro is worth it? Since it's quite new and has better camera than OP5T, can't it last 3-4 years, at least hardware-wise?


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2018)

voltared13 said:


> not even Huawei mate 10 Pro is worth it? Since it's quite new and has better camera than OP5T, can't it last 3-4 years, at least hardware-wise?

Click to collapse



I buy 3 or 4 devices every year, i could never imagine having only one for that long..kinda a foreign concept to me lol sorry.

Its not that any of the flagships from 2017 arent great its just whats the point of buying a 2017 when the 2018s are right around the corner?  Thats all im saying really.

This is an awkward time of year to buy honestly..  all the new stuff upcoming but some people need a phone now... tough spot to be in

I would pick an s8 over the 5T though.

Better camera by far
Water resistance
Sd card slot
Wireless charging

Buy exynos though NOT snapdragon. The snaps have locked bootloaders (except the china) and arent worth spending a cent on IMO

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 8, 2018)

weird how I've been hearing everyone say 5t's camera is bad. isn't that what they proud of themselves for during the launch event?


----------



## leoleo333 (Jan 8, 2018)

Can someone tell me what would be the best phone under 300$, thanksss


----------



## force70 (Jan 8, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> weird how I've been hearing everyone say 5t's camera is bad. isn't that what they proud of themselves for during the launch event?

Click to collapse



Im just going by what the guys here have said.

I don't think its awful just pales in comparison to pixels and notes.. but your paying far less so something has to give somewhere i guess



sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## dougm1970 (Jan 9, 2018)

i have an s8+ so people may laugh at me for wanting something inferior to it...but i really dont like the aspect ratio and much prefer 16:9 ....i dont mind bezels and prefer flat screens to curved edges.

i'm looking for something with these features...i have narrowed it down to a galaxy c9 pro...but maybe theres a chinese phone i am not aware of.

also i know i may not get all this in any phone.


at least 6 inch traditional 16:9 screen....c9 is amoled which is great...but any screen that good and big as that.

64gb storage with sd card slot.

decent camera (had read bad things about mi max 2, which was on my shortlist with c9 pro and a9 pro, camera...awful sound on video etc..so dismissed that one)

preferably ip67 / ip68.. although c9 isnt

maybe fm radio

capacitive keys rather than on screen

good battery

....

i have no interest in fingerprint scanner / nfc ...etc.



i think c9 pro is the one i am looking for....but thought id ask in case overlooking something im not aware of.


thanks in advance for any replies.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Jan 9, 2018)

dougm1970 said:


> i have an s8+ so people may laugh at me for wanting something inferior to it...but i really dont like the aspect ratio and much prefer 16:9 ....i dont mind bezels and prefer flat screens to curved edges.
> 
> i'm looking for something with these features...i have narrowed it down to a galaxy c9 pro...but maybe theres a chinese phone i am not aware of.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm with ya, prefer 16:9 also and the Samsung designs are just too long and skinny. That 18.5:9 aspect ratio really sucks.

The 18:9 on my pixel xl 2 is a little better at least

Have a look at the mate 10   Not the pro, the standard one

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2018)

Hate curved screens. Hate new 18:9 screens over 16:9's just like i hated 4:3 tablets over 16:9 or 16:10. 
Like size around 5.7"
But i may have to surrender to stupid trends of manufacturers.
Welcomes opinion on below 

budget =>
mi a1 +stockandroid -camera
mi max 2 +tablet experience +battery 

budget plus =>
mi 5s plus -old
mi note 3 +camera -headphonejack   -performance 

medium expensive  =>
mi 6   -screensize -headphonejack -sdcard +everythingelse
honor 9 -screensize -performance(including storage speed) compared to mi 6


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 9, 2018)

*I'm searching for a upgrade also.*



[email protected] said:


> Hate curved screens. Hate new 18:9 screens over 16:9's just like i hated 4:3 tablets over 16:9 or 16:10.
> Like size around 5.7"
> But i may have to surrender to stupid trends of manufacturers.
> Welcomes opinion on below
> ...

Click to collapse



I have a Note 3 and looking to upgrade.  I have been eyeing the Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F.  I like to root and run custom rom's so interested in that as a bonus.  My son is in 1st grade and when it comes time to take pictures for a program or show that they are doing I get jealous of not having a clear picture or video.  I see other parents zooming in and great colors on the video in front of me.  A few that I have asked have $800 dollars phones.  I am looking to spend around $350 max for pre-owned or new.  I have been doing Google searches for best phone for $350.  Not trying to be picky just want a smart decision for that price range with decent camera and sd card slot.  I am looking at auction sites for purchase.  Please help with recommendations, thanks.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 9, 2018)

None of the reviews I watched said the camera on the 5t was bad. Maybe people on here might be saying that.


----------



## force70 (Jan 9, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> None of the reviews I watched said the camera on the 5t was bad. Maybe people on here might be saying that.

Click to collapse



I trust the people here more than the paid reviews online.





sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 9, 2018)

So you don't trust any of them? There are some I've been watching regularly that I trust. Especially the ones that I think are already making more than enough money to need to sell out.


----------



## force70 (Jan 9, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> So you don't trust any of them? There are some I've been watching regularly that I trust. Especially the ones that I think are already making more than enough money to need to sell out.

Click to collapse



Not enough that i would buy the device no, rather go with a sure thing.

Its not about money for them, getting hnads  on new devices first,getting invited to launches etc etc.gotta stay in the good graces of these companies!

Either way we know the 5t camera is not in the same league as the pixel 2 or note 8. Camera is important to me so.....

I love everything else about it, especially that killer red one.



sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 9, 2018)

The red one is awesome looking for sure. I actually get a lot of what I consider decent pictures out of my op5 and others have complimented my pictures too. So it's good enough for me. I'm sure it's not quite as good as a note 8 or the s8 that I had for a few weeks, but I don't expect it too. The awesome battery life and charging is really important to me now that I'm used to having it and it basically beats most of the other popular phones that way.


----------



## tahrang (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello
I had a samsung note 3, a year back. Then I bought the OP5, it had just come out. I loved it. It was light, and very good for my use - phone, messages, email, etc. No video watching or anything, I'm not a photo enthusiast (as my husband is). I used stock on OP5. Then Note 8 came out, and I was like - I really really need the s-pen. I used s-pen on the note 3 (and note 10.1 2014) regularly, and missed it in OP5. So as soon as note 8 came out, I changed to it. 
Though I have heard here that OP5 is not a great phone, I don't think so.  
thanks


----------



## markd89 (Jan 9, 2018)

Looking for advice:

I'm looking to get a new phone and want something with good performance and not expensive.  Does not need to be a latest edition model.

It will be used mostly on Verizon pre-paid in the USA, but I'd also like GSM support and support for LTE bands 3/7/20 so I can use LTE in Europe. 

RAM 2GB+. Good battery life. Not picky on other specs. Must be rootable. I may not change ROMs but would install XPrivacy.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2018)

GodOfWar88 said:


> I have a Note 3 and looking to upgrade.  I have been eyeing the Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F.  I like to root and run custom rom's so interested in that as a bonus.  My son is in 1st grade and when it comes time to take pictures for a program or show that they are doing I get jealous of not having a clear picture or video.  I see other parents zooming in and great colors on the video in front of me.  A few that I have asked have $800 dollars phones.  I am looking to spend around $350 max for pre-owned or new.  I have been doing Google searches for best phone for $350.  Not trying to be picky just want a smart decision for that price range with decent camera and sd card slot.  I am looking at auction sites for purchase.  Please help with recommendations, thanks.

Click to collapse



https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B01MYRABC3/ref=dp_olp_all_mbc?ie=UTF8&condition=all
 check with carrier; att and tmobile ok / sprint verizone not ok


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 10, 2018)

@[email protected]
Thank you for the fast response and suggestion.  I will look into that device, from what I was searching my choices where S7 SM-G930F, Huawei - Honor 6X, one of Sony's. and now Huawei Mate 9.  After researching a little it's a toss up between Huawei Mate 9 and SM-G930F but leaning more towards Mate 9.  I am on T-Mobile.   For those who where talking about the 5T  I came across a review OnePlus 5T camera goes up against iPhone X, Pixel 2 XL, Galaxy S8 but I think tube video's are better to view the camera comparison's.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 10, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> Samsung S7Edge fits that description and prices should have come down by now. Good rom development and SD card. Good screen and camera is OK.

Click to collapse



I've owned S3, s4 and s5 but moved away from Samsung. Signal reception is always poor no matter if you use stock or custom roms. I've moved away because of that alone. But great phones though.


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi

Looking for buying advice, criteria as follows (I'm in the UK):

- Looking to spend as little as possible, but must be improvement over the LG D855/OnePlus One/iPhone 6 we have in the house already.
- Must be Android, as we're Auto users.
- New, it's a gift.
- Camera is absolute priority. Particularly speed for stills.
- ROM available (or OTA stock upgrade) to Nougat/Oreo.
- Min 32GB storage, or smaller and expandable via SD.
- Minimum FHD screen, 5 inch. OLED/HDR would be great but not essential.
- USB Type C would be nice, but not essential.
- Flashable for stable, alternative ROM without bloat, such as Lineage.
- Good VR experience prefereable but again not a priority.

We're currently using Lineage OS ROMS on our Android phones which are snappy, stable, look pretty and ticks all the boxes but the cameras mean we're losing out on great moments. Whole reason for upgrade is that Android Auto is better than Apple CarPlay, but the cameras on our Android phones are pants in comparison to the iPhone 6. They're shocking in low light and to get a sharp picture you need still subjects and a tripod. Whilst the iPhone's shots aren't really any better under those conditions, it's the fact that when the shutter button is pressed, the picture is snapped and there's no lag or blur, regardless of conditions, even with Auto HDR. Whilst low light shots are grainy on it, the subjects are never lost and the memory of the moment isn't ruined!

I've read about how good the pixel is, but it looks out of my price range. I'm thinking about the Galaxy S6 or S6 Edge, with some other ROM on it. What's your thoughts? Camera better than LG's G5/G6? Also not averse to chinese alternatives, as long as the camera is up to scratch and it's ROMmable.

Thanks!


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 10, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> Hi
> 
> Looking for buying advice, criteria as follows (I'm in the UK):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @mr_rodge

Unless your planning on getting a S6 with 128gb storage you might run out of room.  My wife had the S6 32gb and the camera is awesome but no sd card slot.  I forgot what rom I installed on her phone but this is what showed up on about phone and cpu-z, mmb29k.920w8vlu5cpk4.  I was really considering the Mate 9 which was suggested to me until I watched several videos showing the Mate 9 with bad low light and video stabilization.  Oneplus 3T vs Huawei Mate 9 vs Galaxy S7 - Camera Battle!  I think I will wate until Galaxy S9 comes out in Feb before I make a choice and the competition should lower prices.  If I should choose now and maybe even in Feb, I'm thinking Superman rom g930f


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 10, 2018)

GodOfWar88 said:


> @mr_rodge
> 
> Unless your planning on getting a S6 with 128gb storage you might run out of room.  My wife had the S6 32gb and the camera is awesome but no sd card slot.  I forgot what rom I installed on her phone but this is what showed up on about phone and cpu-z, mmb29k.920w8vlu5cpk4.  I was really considering the Mate 9 which was suggested to me until I watched several videos showing the Mate 9 with bad low light and video stabilization.  Oneplus 3T vs Huawei Mate 9 vs Galaxy S7 - Camera Battle!  I think I will wate until Galaxy S9 comes out in Feb before I make a choice and the competition should lower prices.  If I should choose now and maybe even in Feb, I'm thinking Superman rom g930f

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply.  Space was a concern for me too with the S6, may just leave it stock and run a debloat script or something.  Space was a problem on the OPO as well though not for storage of content.  Had to omit several GApps and install after due to being unable to even flash.  The G3 is also 32GB and doesn't take long to fill with photos, but not too concerned about that as we back everything up on PC/cloud, removing from the phone.

Still looking like S6, unless there's a better suggestion!


----------



## force70 (Jan 10, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Space was a concern for me too with the S6, may just leave it stock and run a debloat script or something.  Space was a problem on the OPO as well though not for storage of content.  Had to omit several GApps and install after due to being unable to even flash.  The G3 is also 32GB and doesn't take long to fill with photos, but not too concerned about that as we back everything up on PC/cloud, removing from the phone.
> 
> Still looking like S6, unless there's a better suggestion!

Click to collapse



I wouldn't waste time on the s6, spend a bit more and get an S7.

It has numerous advantages not the lewst of which is an sd card slot, better camera, water resistance and newer tech.

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 10, 2018)

I think I read about the s6 having poor battery life before is that a concern for u? s7 seemed like a good upgrade from it that fixed most of the problems s6 had like no sd slot. not sure of the price difference though and edge might've been the good one. it just seems more complete and solid overall


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 10, 2018)

force70 said:


> I wouldn't waste time on the s6, spend a bit more and get an S7.
> 
> It has numerous advantages not the lewst of which is an sd card slot, better camera, water resistance and newer tech.
> 
> sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE

Click to collapse



Would love to, S7 was the first one I wanted to go for. Thing is the S6 is £120 brand new and the S7 is £300 minimum. Do the advantages justify the £s?!


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 10, 2018)

I had the s6 about 6 months ago and I'd recommend it if you can get the 64 or 128gb version or don't need much space. I ran a custom TouchWiz ROM and it was much quicker than stock. Camera was good and the battery was as good as a new one. Which isn't impressive but you can always get a power brick if you need it. S7 would be preferable but that's a big price jump. Also if you go with an s7 you want to get the Exynos version not the Snapdragon one that's commonly available in the states.


----------



## Sizzlechest (Jan 11, 2018)

Looking for a phone in the $50 range that works on T-Mobile for a teen. Had the BLU that had the Amazon ads, but the screen cracked.


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 11, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Space was a concern for me too with the S6, may just leave it stock and run a debloat script or something.  Space was a problem on the OPO as well though not for storage of content.  Had to omit several GApps and install after due to being unable to even flash.  The G3 is also 32GB and doesn't take long to fill with photos, but not too concerned about that as we back everything up on PC/cloud, removing from the phone.
> 
> Still looking like S6, unless there's a better suggestion!

Click to collapse


 @mr_rodge
If your determined for S6, then I would shoot for the 128gb model.  Otherwise like I mentioned and a few others the S7, for me the Samsung's Galaxy S7 SM-G930F is what I would get.  Most people I have read and seen videos like the S7 Edge as it has a bigger battery but I plan on buying a Samsung Galaxy S7 Battery Case.  The S7 has the sd card slot and from what I read the Superman rom allows VoLTE and Wifi calling.  The US model already supports it I believe but I am going for the Exynos version for more mult-tasking performance.  Besides I am not looking to spend too much as I only want something with a great camera and performance to last me 2 more yrs and then see what's out.


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 11, 2018)

GodOfWar88 said:


> @mr_rodge
> If your determined for S6, then I would shoot for the 128gb model.  Otherwise like I mentioned and a few others the S7, for me the Samsung's Galaxy S7 SM-G930F is what I would get.  Most people I have read and seen videos like the S7 Edge as it has a bigger battery but I plan on buying a Samsung Galaxy S7 Battery Case.  The S7 has the sd card slot and from what I read the Superman rom allows VoLTE and Wifi calling.  The US model already supports it I believe but I am going for the Exynos version for more mult-tasking performance.  Besides I am not looking to spend too much as I only want something with a great camera and performance to last me 2 more yrs and then see what's out.

Click to collapse



S7 is just too expensive.  S6 now off the cards as well; £120 price tag was a scam!  Any alternatives?  Thanks!


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 11, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> S7 is just too expensive. S6 now off the cards as well; £120 price tag was a scam! Any alternatives? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Well you van try HTC 10 but will have to go up to maybe 180GBP it's around 250 now on eBay. That's gonna be my next phone. I was using an S5 and sold it then bought an honour 5x. Worse thing I could ever do. S5 is  was flying and this phone is super slow. With 615 processor. My next phone is of course the HTC 10.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 11, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Well you van try HTC 10 but will have to go up to maybe 180GBP it's around 250 now on eBay. That's gonna be my next phone. I was using an S5 and sold it then bought an honour 5x. Worse thing I could ever do. S5 is was flying and this phone is super slow. With 615 processor. My next phone is of course the HTC 10.

Click to collapse



I got the 6x. Blazing faster than the S5 could ever go. 

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 11, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> S7 is just too expensive.  S6 now off the cards as well; £120 price tag was a scam!  Any alternatives?  Thanks!

Click to collapse



@mr_rodge, What is your price range?  I read that Honor 6x has a great camera for it's price, if you look back at my earlier post that is a cheaper price range to strongly consider. It was one of my choices plus microSD slot.  Amirk365 said he has Honor 6x and it's blazing fast.

Like Kemdroid mentioned, I am shopping on Ebay for pricing so the S7 is around $300.  Find you a phone you like and buy from a powerseller is my recommendation.  That auction site has many choices, I didn't know if we could mention other sites so I just hinted by saying auction site but since Kemdroid said Ebay, I guess it's okay.  I will say that I dug out my wife's S6 and it's 64gb.  I have tested about 12 different roms, the Nougat and Oreo's wouldn't let me hear who was calling me and they couldn't hear me.  I reset the apn setting and made sure the choice was T-mobile still no go.  I just have to transfer pic's and stuff onto my PC and external hard drive when S6 starts getting full.  So far my 2 favorites Roms are Alexis_The_End_of_MM and OdexLite-v4.2.  I figure this will hold me over until Galaxy S9 release in Feb.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 11, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> I got the 6x. Blazing faster than the S5 could ever go.

Click to collapse



Yea? Sounds sweet! What about custom ROMs?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 11, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Yea? Sounds sweet! What about custom ROMs?

Click to collapse



Not much. But I like EMUI. It surprisingly good.  

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 11, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Not much. But I like EMUI. It surprisingly good.

Click to collapse



I see. So I guess you don't plan to root etc? I would love to see ROMs and how it performs before I buy one ...


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 11, 2018)

how is the battery life on honor 6x? I saw it listed as an Amazon choice. I always wondered how good kirin processor and emui were since it looks like huawei is the only one that uses it


----------



## Ibuprophen (Jan 11, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> how is the battery life on honor 6x? I saw it listed as an Amazon choice. I always wondered how good kirin processor and emui were since it looks like huawei is the only one that uses it

Click to collapse



The following threads may also be a good place to ask this question for some device specific feedback too. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3531050

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3483081

Good Luck! 


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*I DO NOT PROVIDE SUPPORT VIA PM UNLESS ASKED/REQUESTED BY MYSELF.
PLEASE KEEP IT IN THE THREADS WHERE EVERYONE CAN SHARE*


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 11, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> how is the battery life on honor 6x? I saw it listed as an Amazon choice. I always wondered how good kirin processor and emui were since it looks like huawei is the only one that uses it

Click to collapse



Getting around 6 1/2 to 7 hours SOT. Location, LTE always one and Wifi for about 8 hours.

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 11, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Getting around 6 1/2 to 7 hours SOT. Location, LTE always one and Wifi for about 8 hours.

Click to collapse



Wow that's dope right there. I see that the 6x doesn't have much stable ROMs and it's structure is Weaker than the 5x so I wouldn't buy that phone. I will opt for the HTC 10.


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 12, 2018)

GodOfWar88 said:


> @mr_rodge, What is your price range?  I read that Honor 6x has a great camera for it's price, if you look back at my earlier post that is a cheaper price range to strongly consider. It was one of my choices plus microSD slot.  Amirk365 said he has Honor 6x and it's blazing fast.
> 
> Like Kemdroid mentioned, I am shopping on Ebay for pricing so the S7 is around $300.  Find you a phone you like and buy from a powerseller is my recommendation.  That auction site has many choices, I didn't know if we could mention other sites so I just hinted by saying auction site but since Kemdroid said Ebay, I guess it's okay.  I will say that I dug out my wife's S6 and it's 64gb.  I have tested about 12 different roms, the Nougat and Oreo's wouldn't let me hear who was calling me and they couldn't hear me.  I reset the apn setting and made sure the choice was T-mobile still no go.  I just have to transfer pic's and stuff onto my PC and external hard drive when S6 starts getting full.  So far my 2 favorites Roms are Alexis_The_End_of_MM and OdexLite-v4.2.  I figure this will hold me over until Galaxy S9 release in Feb.

Click to collapse



Don't really have a budget as such, but £250 is too much haha.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 12, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> Don't really have a budget as such, but £250 is too much haha.

Click to collapse



Try the HTC 10 it's worth it! 
5.2 in screen
Killer audio jack with lots of power
3000 ma battery
Qhd screen 
Snapdragon 820 
Strong durable metal body
Lots of ROMs to choose from


----------



## mr_rodge (Jan 12, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Try the HTC 10 it's worth it!
> 5.2 in screen
> Killer audio jack with lots of power
> 3000 ma battery
> ...

Click to collapse



Camera compared to S6/7?  Particularly speed/low light.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 12, 2018)

mr_rodge said:


> Camera compared to S6/7? Particularly speed/low light.

Click to collapse



Kills the s6 dead. On part with s7 but s7 takes some slightly better shots. HTC 10 is the most underrated flagship.


----------



## FBI Surveillance Van #23R (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm between Google Pixel XL(1st generation) and OnePlus 5T

If I buy the Pixel XL(1st generation), I will buy a USED one. If I buy the OnePlus 5T, I will buy a NEW one but it will cost me +50-60€ more.

I am a diehard fan of Nexus devices, so this extends to Pixel devices as well. They got support from Google, so this means software updates from day 1. I also use many custom ROMs, and I saw that the OnePlus 5T doesn't get much love. Its kernels are made for OxygenOS(stock ROM) and not AOSP.

Google Pixel XL:
+Software updates
+Resolution
+Camera
+USB 3.0
+Custom ROMs and Kernels
+Project Treble
-Used

OnePlus 5T:
+CPU
+RAM
+Display(It's 6")
+New
-Support in XDA
-Does NOT have project Treble


Can anyone help?


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 12, 2018)

FBI Surveillance Van #23R said:


> I'm between Google Pixel XL(1st generation) and OnePlus 5T
> 
> If I buy the Pixel XL(1st generation), I will buy a USED one. If I buy the OnePlus 5T, I will buy a NEW one but it will cost me +50-60€ more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well pal from my view I would go with the one plus since it's a newer device and will be in development pretty soon. Just hand on. Furthermore oxygen OS is near stock android. 

If you love Google badly the pixel isn't a bad choice either. Personally I wouldn't go for a device without expandable storage.


----------



## krow_dot (Jan 14, 2018)

Currently on Moto G 2 (2014). Thinking of going for either Moto Z2 Play or Xiaomi MI 6. Which would be a better choice?

MI6 has far superior specs. Plus I prefer the smaller form factor, which was one of the reasons I went with G2 originally. 
Z2, on the other hand, has (near) stock android which is a huge plus for me, better low light camera, headphone jack and the whole modular add-on gimmick. 

They both have similar retail price where I'm at.

Any advice or alternatives?


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 14, 2018)

krow_dot said:


> Currently on Moto G 2 (2014). Thinking of going for either Moto Z2 Play or Xiaomi MI 6. Which would be a better choice?
> 
> MI6 has far superior specs. Plus I prefer the smaller form factor, which was one of the reasons I went with G2 originally.
> Z2, on the other hand, has (near) stock android which is a huge plus for me, better low light camera, headphone jack and the whole modular add-on gimmick.
> ...

Click to collapse



One thing I can say. The snapdragon 835 is powerful but will easily suck that 2730 mah battery. If you are okay with 2-4 hrs screen on time. The go for it! It's future proof!


----------



## NWicketts (Jan 15, 2018)

*Z3 compact or z5 compact*

Since smartphones got huge I've always wanted a fast one I can hold in one hand (and touch the top left of the screen) so after years of Xperia Z1 compacts I just got a z3 compact... Which instantly cracked it's own screen  but not before I got to witness the awesome speed of E.XP.E.R.I.E.N.C.E rom and now I have warranty refund.

It seems a z5 is now (just) in my price range  sounds like it's got a CPU so good it even has overheating issues :victory: but I have no experience with this model.

Someone please tell me this is really the 4.6" phone speed fanatics dream! No gaming or videos but I do some serious web browsing with tons of tabs open and use more apps that most people have on their PC! Who thinks the speed bump would be worth the price difference and 16GB less internal storage?

Are battery issues serious with custom rom and Kernel?

Looks like RR rom with LXT mod will be sooooo fast it'll make me cry :victory::victory::victory:

There doesn't even appear to be boot loader lock issues unlike previous models.

P.s. awesome website. Been using it since my trusty Motorola mpx200


----------



## krow_dot (Jan 15, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> One thing I can say. The snapdragon 835 is powerful but will easily suck that 2730 mah battery. If you are okay with 2-4 hrs screen on time. The go for it! It's future proof!

Click to collapse



Thanks for the insight. This 2-4 hours is if I use heavily, right? I'm not much of a gamer or youtube binger, just Facebook and Reddit are my usual usage atm. And Instagram whenever I go out at night. It should last a bit longer with this, right?


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 15, 2018)

krow_dot said:


> Thanks for the insight. This 2-4 hours is if I use heavily, right? I'm not much of a gamer or youtube binger, just Facebook and Reddit are my usual usage atm. And Instagram whenever I go out at night. It should last a bit longer with this, right?

Click to collapse



Sure no worries pal. If you are a light user then you might be in for 3-4.5. I had a Galaxy s5 with a snapdragon 801 which is weaker than the 835. And I got 4-5 hrs screen on time with a 2800 mah battery. But the snapdragon 835 is an octa core which uses the weaker cores for weaker tasks like browsing or Facebook etc. So you should be good and get 4-5 hrs maybe 5.5 too I think. If you are an average user then that should be good!


----------



## krow_dot (Jan 15, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Sure no worries pal. If you are a light user then you might be in for 3-4.5. I had a Galaxy s5 with a snapdragon 801 which is weaker than the 835. And I got 4-5 hrs screen on time with a 2800 mah battery. But the snapdragon 835 is an octa core which uses the weaker cores for weaker tasks like browsing or Facebook etc. So you should be good and get 4-5 hrs maybe 5.5 too I think. If you are an average user then that should be good!

Click to collapse



That sounds quite doable for me. I guess I'll go for MI6 then  I'll miss the audiojack though, but then again, I never listen to music and charge simultaneously so I should survive. 

Ohh that reminds me, any insight on MI6's compatibility with external DAC/Amps?


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 15, 2018)

krow_dot said:


> That sounds quite doable for me. I guess I'll go for MI6 then  I'll miss the audiojack though, but then again, I never listen to music and charge simultaneously so I should survive.
> 
> Ohh that reminds me, any insight on MI6's compatibility with external DAC/Amps?

Click to collapse



Well partner the ball is in your court! Honesty my knowledge on that part is limited especially about phones without a headphone jack. I'd never buy one. :angel:


----------



## krow_dot (Jan 15, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Well partner the ball is in your court! Honesty my knowledge on that part is limited especially about phones without a headphone jack. I'd never buy one. :angel:

Click to collapse



Hahaha I know where you're coming from. The novice audiophile in me is crying out but I'm a slave to reality, that spec for buck is quite lucrative for someone fresh in his first job xD I just hope MI6 can live as long as my Moto G2 did. Heck, if it wasn't for the measly 800MB RAM, I wouldn't need to change right now. Just a battery swap would've done the trick


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hey guy's,  I think I am going to just go ahead and buy a S7 instead of waiting on the S9 to be released.  I don't think the prices will drop that much regardless so my question to you all is which one has the best band support for US T-mobile?  I live in Virginia, 22060 and I understand that the T-mobile version would have all bands but I want the Octo-core.  Here is the info I found comparing the 2 models I am debating between.  I don't know that much technical so need help please.
Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930W8	                  ---                             Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F 32GB
Dual SIM	                    Not supported	                                  ---                                                Not supported
                                        SIM card	1 slotnano-SIM (4FF)	        ---                                              1 slot  nano-SIM (4FF)
GSM Mhz band	Quad-Band 850/900/1800/1900	          ---                                                Quad-Band 850/900/1800/1900
2G network	               GSM 850/900/1800/1900	                    ---                                                                  GSM 850/900/1800/1900
3G network	TD-SCDMA  UMTS 850/900/1700/1900/2100	      ---                                                            UMTS 850/900/1900/2100
4G network	LTE Cat9 700/800/850/900/1700/1800/1900/2100/2300/2600
 (Bands 1,2,3,4,5,7,8,12,13,17,18,19,20,25,29,30)TD-LTE 1900/2300/2500/2600 (Bands 38,39,40,41)---LTE Cat9 700/800/850/900/1700/1800/1900/2100/2600 
                                                                                                                                                                               1,2,3,4,5,7,8,12,17,18,19,20,26)
Data network	GPRS, EDGE, TD-SCDMA, UMTS, TD-HSDPA, HSDPA, HSUPA, HSPA+, TD-LTE, LTE, LTE-A  ---           GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA, HSUPA, 
                                                                                                                                                                                       HSPA+, LTE, LTE-A​


----------



## CDizzie (Jan 17, 2018)

GodOfWar88 said:


> Hey guy's,  I think I am going to just go ahead and buy a S7 instead of waiting on the S9 to be released.  I don't think the prices will drop that much regardless so my question to you all is which one has the best band support for US T-mobile?  I live in Virginia, 22060 and I understand that the T-mobile version would have all bands but I want the Octo-core.  Here is the info I found comparing the 2 models I am debating between.  I don't know that much technical so need help please.
> Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930W8	                  ---                             Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F 32GB
> Dual SIM	                    Not supported	                                  ---                                                Not supported
> SIM card	1 slotnano-SIM (4FF)	        ---                                              1 slot  nano-SIM (4FF)
> ...

Click to collapse




T-Mobile supports frequencies  600/700/1700/2100/1900

They support bands 
71/12/66/4/2

They use USPA (3G)/USPA+(4G)/UMTS(3G)/LTE and the 2G technologies of GSM/EDGE/GPRS

They use band 2 for all connections, 4 for 4G/LTE and 3G, and 66/12/71 for LTE. Also frequency 1700/2100/1900 are essentially all that’s needed to receive your service in most cases. 700 and 600 would be necessary for certain areas. Also bands 71 and 66 are not usually necessity either. Considering both S7’s support all of T-Mobile’s frequencies they should both work the same. All the other supported frequencies, etc. don’t even matter.​


----------



## xg4m3- (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi, what should i get if camera is my main number one priority?
Im looking at Pixel 2, but its kinda expensive and im afraid to get since it has so many problems. Or are those only tied to XL?

Is Huawei P10 or HTC U11 worthy alternative in regards of camera and quality?


----------



## force70 (Jan 18, 2018)

xg4m3- said:


> Hi, what should i get if camera is my main number one priority?
> Im looking at Pixel 2, but its kinda expensive and im afraid to get since it has so many problems. Or are those only tied to XL?
> 
> Is Huawei P10 or HTC U11 worthy alternative in regards of camera and quality?

Click to collapse



Note 8
Pixel 2 xl. (no issues with mine)
Htc u11 plus

I think for camera those would be arguably the top 3.

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Tim0xff7 (Jan 19, 2018)

So I've been interested in mobile security for quite some time now but have only focused on iOS. I've been wanting to get into android so I bought a at&t galaxy tab 4 (big mistake) only to find out its pretty much the worst device for what I'd like to do. I've been looking around on ebay for a "new" android device to buy and I'm not really sure which way to go. I like the Nexus line but most of them are too expensive for my budget at the moment. I did run across some decent price Nexus 5's as well as some LG G3/G4 that I thought about buying.

So my question is what $100 or less device would be the best to buy for my needs (root, custom recovery, ROMs, App pentesting, kernel vuln research, etc.) Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Edit: Please provide model numbers if possible as I've noticed the exact model and even carrier make all the difference when it comes to Android.


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 19, 2018)

CDizzie said:


> T-Mobile supports frequencies  600/700/1700/2100/1900
> 
> They support bands
> 71/12/66/4/2
> ...

Click to collapse


 @CDizzie

Thank you very much,  I feel a little better knowing there isn't a big difference.  I appreciate the explanation and you taking the time to answere my question.  Not sure how it works but I clicked the thanks meter or link thingy.


----------



## vibealite (Jan 20, 2018)

is a nexus 6p still worth buying today? is it gud for roms and rooting? i all ready own a note 8 but dont want to root so looking for a phone to root thanks


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 20, 2018)

vibealite said:


> is a nexus 6p still worth buying today? is it gud for roms and rooting? i all ready own a note 8 but dont want to root so looking for a phone to root thanks

Click to collapse



I'm also wondering about 6p since its one of the only front speaker phones. I read about it for a bit and heard that its buggy and shuts off randomly for a lot of people. seems like a stock or battery problem. would flashing custom roms help fix that? I'll go ask in their main thread too


----------



## GodOfWar88 (Jan 22, 2018)

xg4m3- said:


> Hi, what should i get if camera is my main number one priority?
> Im looking at Pixel 2, but its kinda expensive and im afraid to get since it has so many problems. Or are those only tied to XL?
> 
> Is Huawei P10 or HTC U11 worthy alternative in regards of camera and quality?

Click to collapse



Hello,  maybe I can give you some more ideas as I am looking to upgrade from my Note 3.  After researching and comparing many phones,  my choices have come down to Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930W8 vs Samsung Galaxy S7 SM-G930F 32GB vs IPHONE 7 PLUS 128gb vs OnePlus 5T 8GB 128GB.  Now you mentioned the Pixel 2 which on Ebay all of these phones including Pixel 2 can be had for $600 or less.  I am trying to weigh all of the pros and cons on each of these devices for myself.  Everyday I watch videos and picture comparisons trying to get an overall view of them all.  It is becoming a challenge for me at least as I plan to keep the phone for at least 2-3 more years before I consider upgrading as I use to try and upgrade every yr and half.  Waste of hard earned money.


----------



## vince20d (Jan 26, 2018)

Have been running Pure Nexus on my 6p for 2 years now. I love the 6p but battery life and lag are pushing me to get a new one. So now I am torn between a one plus 5t and a pixel 2xl. 

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 26, 2018)

vince20d said:


> Have been running Pure Nexus on my 6p for 2 years now. I love the 6p but battery life and lag are pushing me to get a new one. So now I am torn between a one plus 5t and a pixel 2xl.

Click to collapse



Go for the one plus. More bang for your buck! Pixel2 is.dead.


----------



## vince20d (Jan 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Go for the one plus. More bang for your buck! Pixel2 is.dead.

Click to collapse



That's what I've been leaning towards. I will definitely miss my front facing speakers and pure Nexus experience. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 27, 2018)

vince20d said:


> That's what I've been leaning towards. I will definitely miss my front facing speakers and pure Nexus experience.

Click to collapse



That's how it is sometimes mate. You win some you lose some. I sold my s5 and bought a Honor 5X and I don't regret it. The battery is amazing and I get to use two sims plus SD card at the same time!:angel:. I gave up the heart rate on the s5 and the 2.5 GHz processor for an 8 core 1.5ghz. But the Honor 5X performs flawlessly with custom ROMs that I use! (DOtOs)


----------



## Hammad1029 (Jan 28, 2018)

I have 2 options for a phone rn. 
The G5 and the S6
and both cost the same here

The reason for my confusion is that:-
The G5 has been reported to have bootloop issues like its predecessor the G4
And that it's quad core as compared to the S6 that is octa core

Are there any other issues with either of these? 
Issues related to software matter but not too much as I'm planning to install a custom rom on either anyways but do mention em please

what should I get then?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hammad1029 said:


> I have 2 options for a phone rn.
> The G5 and the S6
> and both cost the same here
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Both are not good choices really. G5 has bootloop issues and Galaxy S6 has terrible battery life. 

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## Hammad1029 (Jan 28, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Both are not good choices really. G5 has bootloop issues and Galaxy S6 has terrible battery life.
> 
> Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



and if I were to choose either?


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 28, 2018)

what do u guys think about asus zenfones? specs seem good I heard ui is the only problem but tolerable for some. there was a sd 430+5k mah battery for 200 usd and sd 625+5k mah for around 300 on amazon. same specs as lenovo p2 but higher cost with a little extra and probably a brand people trust more


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hammad1029 said:


> and if I were to choose either?

Click to collapse



Maybe you should wait a bit and get the Moto G6 Plus. Or if it's urgent, the G5 Plus. 

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## anon1135 (Jan 28, 2018)

people should look into Meizu m6 note if they want a budget phone and don't mind stock and if bands supported. no roms for it atm but it's basically a redmi note 4(which is very popular on xda) with u11 camera for under 200 from what I read. I wanted to get one myself. it seems many like huawei for budget dual cameras but sd 625+4k mah on the Meizu should have better battery life compared to kirin processor I think. not sure how good their flyme os is compared to emui and miui. most of the reviews I've seen and watched make it sound really good though


----------



## Niranjith kumar (Jan 29, 2018)

*Best buy regarding*

Galaxy note


----------



## narshi shukla (Jan 30, 2018)

vince20d said:


> That's what I've been leaning towards. I will definitely miss my front facing speakers and pure Nexus experience.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



i have used op5t and i will strongly recommend this one, however there are some user reported camera issue like oil painting effect in low light and weak bokeh effect, but there are several workaround like using oneplus camera m nad google pixel mode which works very well and you will not regret for buying this device.:fingers-crossed:


----------



## masm64 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey! I'd like to buy a new phone and I have 2 contenders, the LG G6 and the Oneplus 5T. I want a good camera, snappy performance, at least okay battery life and display. I don't really mind the 5T being only a 1080p display. Which phone would you suggest out of these 2? Other suggestions are welcome, too!


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 31, 2018)

masm64 said:


> Hey! I'd like to buy a new phone and I have 2 contenders, the LG G6 and the Oneplus 5T. I want a good camera, snappy performance, at least okay battery life and display. I don't really mind the 5T being only a 1080p display. Which phone would you suggest out of these 2? Other suggestions are welcome, too!

Click to collapse



Hey there! That's not really a tough decision. The G6 wins by far. I have it down as my next phone too. It comes with a great camera that's better than the one plus 5 and is also water resistant . Plus you save an extra buck because I see then on eBay for about $400 brand new. It's totally worth it for me.


----------



## DanielM998 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey everyone! So my Nexus 5X finally bootlooped so I sent it for a warranty repair. Still waiting for the result but I can already see myself wanting to get rid of it as it's only got a few more months of warranty left. The thing I appreciated the most about the phone was the camera, low light performance especially. I also want something smaller or at most as big as the Nexus 5X. I don't want to spend a fortune on a phone, so my options boiled down to either the Galaxy S7 or the Huawei P10.  Both cost about the same, both have expandable storage which I realized I missed a lot with the 5X, both seem to have decent cameras. The S7 has a micro usb port which ironically for me is an advantage as USB C turned out to be more of a hassle for me (all my friends have micro USB phones so I couldn't borrow anyone's charger etc) and it's also waterproof which is nice to have. However, it's also a full year older than the Huawei P10 and I'm not sure how much of a difference there's going to be with updates and overall performance in the future as I'm not the type of person to change phones every year (I had an SGSII until December 2016). What would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 31, 2018)

DanielM998 said:


> Hey everyone! So my Nexus 5X finally bootlooped so I sent it for a warranty repair. Still waiting for the result but I can already see myself wanting to get rid of it as it's only got a few more months of warranty left. The thing I appreciated the most about the phone was the camera, low light performance especially. I also want something smaller or at most as big as the Nexus 5X. I don't want to spend a fortune on a phone, so my options boiled down to either the Galaxy S7 or the Huawei P10. Both cost about the same, both have expandable storage which I realized I missed a lot with the 5X, both seem to have decent cameras. The S7 has a micro usb port which ironically for me is an advantage as USB C turned out to be more of a hassle for me (all my friends have micro USB phones so I couldn't borrow anyone's charger etc) and it's also waterproof which is nice to have. However, it's also a full year older than the Huawei P10 and I'm not sure how much of a difference there's going to be with updates and overall performance in the future as I'm not the type of person to change phones every year (I had an SGSII until December 2016). What would you suggest? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Hi sorry about your Nexus. Next time you will be okay with a better device that doesn't boot loop. Anyway what is your ideal budget? Do you use custom ROMs? This will allow us to give you better info on a decision. For now the S7 isn't bad but the HTCM10 is a good competitor until you reveal more info to us.


----------



## DanielM998 (Jan 31, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hi sorry about your Nexus. Next time you will be okay with a better device that doesn't boot loop. Anyway what is your ideal budget? Do you use custom ROMs? This will allow us to give you better info on a decision. For now the S7 isn't bad but the HTCM10 is a good competitor until you reveal more info to us.

Click to collapse



Hi, my budget is around $400, I don't flash ROMs as much as I used to but that's only because Nexus phones have such good support. I guess I always like running the newest version of Android possible so custom ROMs would be a plus. From what I saw, it seems like there are more roms for the S7, however the Huawei P10 has confirmed Treble support, but that's a bit of a gamble if it's actually going to bring custom ROMs to the phone.

I should also specify that I'm from Central Europe where we only got the Exynos version.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 31, 2018)

DanielM998 said:


> Hi, my budget is around $400, I don't flash ROMs as much as I used to but that's only because Nexus phones have such good support. I guess I always like running the newest version of Android possible so custom ROMs would be a plus. From what I saw, it seems like there are more roms for the S7, however the Huawei P10 has confirmed Treble support, but that's a bit of a gamble if it's actually going to bring custom ROMs to the phone.
> 
> I should also specify that I'm from Central Europe where we only got the Exynos version.

Click to collapse



I see. Your budget is ideal for a top quality late phone with great specs as it relates to camera, processor and software. My friend, I present the LG G6 to you! You won't regret buying this baby. I don't own one yet but I have done my research.


----------



## DanielM998 (Jan 31, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> I see. Your budget is ideal for a top quality late phone with great specs as it relates to camera, processor and software. My friend, I present the LG G6 to you! You won't regret buying this baby. I don't own one yet but I have done my research.

Click to collapse



Well, all I wanted was advice that would help me decide between two phones I already rounded down my choice to, not adding another one in the mix, lol. Besides, I can't really trust LG anymore. Don't know what your research consisted of but a quick google search revealed there were multiple occasions of the phone dying and I'd rather not have to replace my phone every year. Either way, thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## kemdroid (Jan 31, 2018)

DanielM998 said:


> Well, all I wanted was advice that would help me decide between two phones I already rounded down my choice to, not adding another one in the mix, lol. Besides, I can't really trust LG anymore. Don't know what your research consisted of but a quick google search revealed there were multiple occasions of the phone dying and I'd rather not have to replace my phone every year. Either way, thank you for the suggestion.

Click to collapse



I see what you mean no bid deal then. I have a few friends who are using it and it's amazing. I will be getting my hands on one soon because LG has made a good comeback based on my research and so on. But if you have to chose I'd go for the S7. Since it's Exynos chip in your region you will find ROMs if needed. Good luck!


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 1, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> I see what you mean no bid deal then. I have a few friends who are using it and it's amazing. I will be getting my hands on one soon because LG has made a good comeback based on my research and so on. But if you have to chose I'd go for the S7. Since it's Exynos chip in your region you will find ROMs if needed. Good luck!

Click to collapse



It seems like You have already decided but my recommendation will be oneplus 5t, i have used one its way better than s7 and in India it costs similar to s7 edge, can't say about your region.


----------



## gauravbhawsar (Feb 1, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> It seems like You have already decided but my recommendation will be oneplus 5t, i have used one its way better than s7 and in India it costs similar to s7 edge, can't say about your region.

Click to collapse



Completely agree.. & also its got OREO too.. ??


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 1, 2018)

gauravbhawsar said:


> Completely agree.. & also its got OREO too.. ??

Click to collapse



And it will be one of Dev favourite phone still oneplus one is having many Oreo roms even it is more than 4 years older device.
May be 5t will be supported till P q r s:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Yunildor (Feb 1, 2018)

*a*

Hello, how are you? in first place i would like to explain that my english is not pretty good, so... having said this.
I'm gonna buy a smartphone, *my priority is the sound with headphones* and secondly the camera (both as photos and videos). I don't care at all about the speakers sound, i mean, nothing at all.

My favorites are:
HTC 10 (this is i like the most i think, because the botons and another reasons)
LG V20 (this would be my second, something that i don't like about this is that the 3,5mm jack is in the bottom part, i mean, it's not irritating, but it's a little annoying)
LG G6 (according to web info, the version that is worth is the Korean version, is it like that? and what do you think about the normal version?)

What do you think. The htc has good sound comparing to the others phones? if not, do you think is worth to buying it being that is the phone that i like the most? i'm quite convinced about buying the HTC, but i prefer to take out the doubt.


----------



## force70 (Feb 1, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hey there! That's not really a tough decision. The G6 wins by far. I have it down as my next phone too. It comes with a great camera that's better than the one plus 5 and is also water resistant . Plus you save an extra buck because I see then on eBay for about $400 brand new. It's totally worth it for me.

Click to collapse



I agree with all of that, and also it has an sd card slot which is another advantage.

However the G6 was practically outdated on release since it was stuck with the 821. Its now really outdated a year later and the OP5T isnt yet.

Id probably still go G6 myself if i had to but what i mentioned is worth thinking about if one was to keep a device for longer than a year.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 2, 2018)

force70 said:


> I agree with all of that, and also it has an sd card slot which is another advantage.
> 
> However the G6 was practically outdated on release since it was stuck with the 821. Its now really outdated a year later and the OP5T isnt yet.
> 
> Id probably still go G6 myself if i had to but what i mentioned is worth thinking about if one was to keep a device for longer than a year.

Click to collapse



5t camera is not worse if not better than lg g6, yes there are some issues with official oneplus camera but there are several mods and setting and after applying those, trust me it sometimes excel my wife's note 8.
Plus there are many other advantages over lg g6 i gave used all of 2017 flagships

---------- Post added at 04:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------




Yunildor said:


> Hello, how are you? in first place i would like to explain that my english is not pretty good, so... having said this.
> I'm gonna buy a smartphone, my priority is the sound with headphones and secondly the camera (both as photos and videos). I don't care at all about the speakers sound, i mean, nothing at all.
> 
> My favorites are:
> ...

Click to collapse



I have used htc 10 and i sold it after barely using it for a month due to famous htc heating issue and battery life was worse. Also it lags behind lg and other in many other departments i dont recommend htc 10.
Based on your requirement of audio, lg sounds best as they have DAC chio and truat me, no smartphone can match with lg in terms of sound output.
Also the camera is one of fan fav feature and lg always gets very good rating for camera.
If u want latest and greatest go with lg v30( its best phone to shoot videos and listen music no other can match it)
If ur budget is tight u can find good offers on lg g6 and v20,
Both are similar in my view go with whichever is cheaper if u confysed between these two.
All other smartphones are just standard audio phones, nothing special like lg have quad DAC chip


----------



## vince20d (Feb 2, 2018)

Was on the fence about coming from a 6p and going to a pixel xl or the 5t. I've had my 5t for 2 days now and I am 100% satisfied. If you are on a budget and are looking for the best deal to date IMO it is the 5t. Out of the box stock experience is better than any phone I've had previously.


----------



## adarshm4you (Feb 3, 2018)

Planning to buy a new smartphone.
140$ to 240$ in dollars my budget
9000 rs to 15400rs in indian currency
Build quality look is must,i am not a brand specific.Should be dual sim.
Anybody help me to find  and recommend me with some good smartphones that have good xda support present now?
I am confused...
Please give me a good site link to buy from india too?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 3, 2018)

adarshm4you said:


> Planning to buy a new smartphone.
> 140$ to 240$ in dollars my budget
> 9000 rs to 15400rs in indian currency
> Build quality look is must,i am not a brand specific.Should be dual sim.
> ...

Click to collapse



Go with xiaomi brand if you can wait,wait for redmi note 5 (not even launched in China so it can take more than a month)
Or redmi 5 plus(launched in China 2 months ago so it will be launched in India in February)
Or go with honor brand(honor 9 lite its one of the best looking phone out there,will get Oreo soon,however it is kirin based CPU so can't say about XDA support) and honor 7x
Recently launched mi a1 is also a very popular with one the best budget camera but looks outdates
Moto g5s plus is dual camera phone and it should have good XDA support.
Others are leneovo k8.
But as u said XDA support and look,build quality is must them redmi 5 plus suits but its not available so I will recommend you honor 9 lite 11k INR


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 3, 2018)

redmi note 5 !!


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 3, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> redmi note 5 !!

Click to collapse



Price?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 3, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Price?

Click to collapse



10_14 rhousnd inr


----------



## sekk (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey there, I'm wondering which device to buy.

I was thinking about OnePlus 5t, but it's battery does not seem to be very well, because the 6" screen will drain more battery than the 1+ 5, which had a 5.5. Therefore, it will use a lot the battery, and aslong as I live in Brazil, 1+ does not send their smartphones directly to here and then, the only thing I could do is buying it using an address in USA yet, but it would be a company which would send to me the phone, but wether I do that or buy from China(gearbest or aliexpress), our importing taxes are very high, something like 60% of the product's price + 18% of ICMS(another tax), so it doesn't worth it.


Now, my intention is to buy a Moto device(I had one previously but it got hard bricked and cannot be restored), and now I want your opinion guys.

Which would you buy?

Moto Z Play
Moto G5 S Plus
Moto X4


If you would buy another one, leave in the comment and the reason you would do that.

Thank you all guys!


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 4, 2018)

xdaVTU said:


> Hey there, I'm wondering which device to buy.
> 
> I was thinking about OnePlus 5t, but it's battery does not seem to be very well, because the 6" screen will drain more battery than the 1+ 5, which had a 5.5. Therefore, it will use a lot the battery, and aslong as I live in Brazil, 1+ does not send their smartphones directly to here and then, the only thing I could do is buying it using an address in USA yet, but it would be a company which would send to me the phone, but wether I do that or buy from China(gearbest or aliexpress), our importing taxes are very high, something like 60% of the product's price + 18% of ICMS(another tax), so it doesn't worth it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto x4 is latest among all and have latest soc,
Moto g5s plus is a budget smartphone,
Moto z llay is now outdated as mtoto z2 play is already launched,
If your country have xiaomi or huawei honkr brand then go with honor view 10 if your budget is tight then go with honor 9lite or other honor branded phones.
If you want to buy moto, i would suggest you towait for moto g6 it will be launching sometimes in one month


----------



## sekk (Feb 4, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Moto x4 is latest among all and have latest soc,
> Moto g5s plus is a budget smartphone,
> Moto z llay is now outdated as mtoto z2 play is already launched,
> If your country have xiaomi or huawei honkr brand then go with honor view 10 if your budget is tight then go with honor 9lite or other honor branded phones.
> If you want to buy moto, i would suggest you towait for moto g6 it will be launching sometimes in one month

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering.

We don't have those brands(xiaomi, huawei, oneplus), if we had, I'd buy oneplus. Therefore, if I buy one of them, it will take them at least 40 days to arrive here, but I need it ASAP(like less than 15 days)

I had a Moto Z Play as I said before, and it was very good for my daily routine, so I ask you: Worth it buying another Moto Z Play or it's better buying one of the others(that exist in my country(Brazil))? Which one? Remember that a 18:9 display is not needed, and the processor does not need to be the best.


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 4, 2018)

Can someone give me hints on a great Xiaomi phone with SD card, snapdragon and good specs?


----------



## vicho1040 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wich phone under 5" screen do you recommend? I dont like big phones. My budget is $300. I was thinking on iphone se (refurbished), xiaomi redmi 4x, moto g5 or galaxy a3 2017. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 4, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Can someone give me hints on a great Xiaomi phone with SD card, snapdragon and good specs?

Click to collapse



Or another brand...


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 4, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Or another brand...

Click to collapse



where do u live and do u know if the bands work good in your area? the popular xiaomi phones this year with good support on xda I think are redmi note 4 and mi a1. snapdragon 625+ processor for phones around 200 usd or less are what a lot like for a mid range because it's made to consume less battery than certain other higher performance chips without sacrificing much itself. the note 4 comes with a big 4k mah battery to go with it for a nice combination higher than average of most phones these days. some don't like the stock ui it comes with but that's what custom roms are for or the mi a1 which comes with different os installed but smaller battery and supposedly better camera since it's dual lens but I haven't looked into it much yet. i don't mind stock miui since it seems to have its own built in greenify without root. u might want root to enable Google camera installation though. lately I've been interested in phones like the soon to be released redmi note 5, Meizu m6 note and elephone u pro for their specs and price. more expensive phones haven't stood out to me much except ones like 5t or pixel. for a good understanding of certain specs before buying a phone, I suggest visiting the real life review section here on xda to ask questions or for example see screenshots of screen on time and camera quality. YouTube reviews are also what helped me. hope that helps others as well


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 4, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> where do u live and do u know if the bands work good in your area? the popular xiaomi phones this year with good support on xda I think are redmi note 4 and mi a1. snapdragon 625+ processor for phones around 200 usd or less are what a lot like for a mid range because it's made to consume less battery than certain other higher performance chips without sacrificing much itself. the note 4 comes with a big 4k mah battery to go with it for a nice combination higher than average of most phones these days. some don't like the stock ui it comes with but that's what custom roms are for or the mi a1 which comes with different os installed but smaller battery and supposedly better camera since it's dual lens but I haven't looked into it much yet. i don't mind stock miui since it seems to have its own built in greenify without root. u might want root to enable Google camera installation though. lately I've been interested in phones like the soon to be released redmi note 5, Meizu m6 note and elephone u pro for their specs and price. more expensive phones haven't stood out to me much except ones like 5t or pixel. for a good understanding of certain specs before buying a phone, I suggest visiting the real life review section here on xda to ask questions or for example see screenshots of screen on time and camera quality. YouTube reviews are also what helped me. hope that helps others as well

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for the update. I appreciate it a lot. I have come down to the note 4 and wanted it but I'm afraid of the screen durability and the fact that accessories are darn hard to find. Any phone can be used jn my area so that's not an issue. I will waif for the redmi note 5 as well. I'll look into the my note too. I'm not into expensive phones or gadgets because I love customising and it makes no sense to spend 1k on a phone when you can make a 200bucks phone perform like a 1k phone.


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 4, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Thank you so much for the update. I appreciate it a lot. I have come down to the note 4 and wanted it but I'm afraid of the screen durability and the fact that accessories are darn hard to find. Any phone can be used jn my area so that's not an issue. I will waif for the redmi note 5 as well. I'll look into the my note too. I'm not into expensive phones or gadgets because I love customising and it makes no sense to spend 1k on a phone when you can make a 200bucks phone perform like a 1k phone.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-4/review/screen-time-t3643835

some crazy good screenshots there if u are interested. i also check it for other phones to compare them even if I don't own it. but if i don't see many posts on xda I'll sometimes check reddit or their official forum instead. good luck!


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 5, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/redmi-note-4/review/screen-time-t3643835
> 
> some crazy good screenshots there if u are interested. i also check it for other phones to compare them even if I don't own it. but if i don't see many posts on xda I'll sometimes check reddit or their official forum instead. good luck!

Click to collapse



Thanks much!


----------



## Heisenbear (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi guys! I need some good advices.

I need to change my device, but I'm aware that's not the best period for a new buy, since there're brand new line-ups announced for 2018. So, I decided to get a mid range phone for the next months, waiting for something more interesting and on a higher range.

I don't have many needs: I mainly use a phone for work, light social use, and video calls. I don't care about games or other advanced functions. What I'd really like on my phone is:

- a good front camera. I travel a lot and I like to do a lot of photos with my front camera. So I need a good one. I know I can't have a top-notch sensor on a mid range phone, but I prefer to have the possibility to take decent photos for no-professional use.

- good performance and battery: obviously in relation to the price range;

- at least one more major update scheduled for the phone.

I'd like an NFC  sensor too, but it's not mandatory (do you use it during your average day?)

My ideal price range would be around 180 - 250 $

I'm waiting for your advices since I'm overwhelmed by a lot of similar products right now. My doubts are among P10 Light, Huawei P smart, Honor 9 Lite, Xiaomi Mi A1.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisenbear said:


> Hi guys! I need some good advices.
> 
> I need to change my device, but I'm aware that's not the best period for a new buy, since there're brand new line-ups announced for 2018. So, I decided to get a mid range phone for the next months, waiting for something more interesting and on a higher range.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait for the Moto G6 Plus. 

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 5, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Wait for the Moto G6 Plus.

Click to collapse



Was the g6 launched?


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 5, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Was the g6 launched?

Click to collapse



No, that's why I said wait. It's around the corner though

Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs


----------



## Heisenbear (Feb 5, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Wait for the Moto G6 Plus.
> 
> Sent from my Honor 6X using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



The Moto G6 Plus seems really promising, but it will not be released until the end of February/beginning of March, if I'm not wrong. My main phone is dying, so I was looking for something cheap but solid and already on sale


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 5, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> No, that's why I said wait. It's around the corner though

Click to collapse



Ohh okay. I thought the g6 was out but not the plus... :laugh:


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisenbear said:


> Hi guys! I need some good advices.
> 
> I need to change my device, but I'm aware that's not the best period for a new buy, since there're brand new line-ups announced for 2018. So, I decided to get a mid range phone for the next months, waiting for something more interesting and on a higher range.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Front cam on mi a1 is not that good battery backup is also not very good as many competition , i think you should go with honor 9lite,or go with some oppo vivo craps or wait for moto g6


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 5, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Thanks much!

Click to collapse



note 5 launch announced today and franco also starting kernels on xiaomi. it's getting a lot of a attention these days especially because of google cam. a bit excited


----------



## rocketbeast (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello,

So i been a nexus 5 user till the phone worked and the screen broke.
worked well for 3-4 years.
Then i shifted to Redmi note 4 [cause i didn't have the budget to get a better phone]

Now im stuck between two phones since these two phones are easy to use in one hand i cant see of any other phones in the same price range
Nokia 8 is costing 29k[450$]
Samsung s7 25k [400$]

I have tried the oneplus 5t it seemed good but i didn't like the camera and its not easy to use in one hand for me. Yes pixel is a great choice but the card i am gonna be using to purchase these two phones isn't supporting the pixel 1 and pixel 2 is out of range.
So basically i am STUCK with these TWO phones only.

My main focus will be manual camera mode
Since both the phones have a decent screen and good battery im ok with that
not much of an audio person.

The problem is nokia 8 seems to be great and i like the camera too but the problem is since its HMD im not sure if the phone will be that durable, i mean the nokia 6 was a nightmare my friend had it and it would overheat and wouldn't function well.
i plan to use my phone for quite sometime 2years and as to nokia, samsung seems to be more reliable.
the problem with samsung is its an old processor [820] vs 835 kinda.
wont the samsung slowdown after a year or so?

Thus im stuck here.
i dont plan on flashing stock roms and stuff.
im just worried about nokias reliability.

Please advice.


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 6, 2018)

rebecca021 said:


> I am using Huawei, it is OK, I've never used Apple system.

Click to collapse



What kind? Any ROMs for it?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 6, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> What kind? Any ROMs for it?

Click to collapse



Yes there are many roms for huawei devices, you can go to respected device forum n check


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 6, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Yes there are many roms for huawei devices, you can go to respected device forum n check

Click to collapse



Mate I'm asking which Huawei you are using


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 6, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Mate I'm asking which Huawei you are using

Click to collapse



I was using honor 6x and i bought view 10 for my brother, these devices are awesome. 

Sent from my ZUK Z2131 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 6, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> I was using honor 6x and i bought view 10 for my brother, these devices are awesome.

Click to collapse



I see. Okay great. I'm using honor 5x and want to upgrade. But I want snapdragon processor so I'm waiting for the redmi note 5


----------



## Rayg1022 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looking to upgrade this weekend wanted to get people's opinions between the two phones the note 8 and the s8 +? Also I have a VR headset that works with my galaxy s7 and I have the adapter for it too will this work with the S8's?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 7, 2018)

Rayg1022 said:


> Looking to upgrade this weekend wanted to get people's opinions between the two phones the note 8 and the s8 +? Also I have a VR headset that works with my galaxy s7 and I have the adapter for it too will this work with the S8's?

Click to collapse



Go with note 8, it's awesome device if your budget allows you,


----------



## Rayg1022 (Feb 7, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Go with note 8, it's awesome device if your budget allows you,

Click to collapse



 What about my VR I have for my galaxy S7? and the adapter will it work with the note 8?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 7, 2018)

Rayg1022 said:


> What about my VR I have for my galaxy S7? and the adapter will it work with the note 8?

Click to collapse



Sorry brother i dont know much about this, but you can google this


----------



## Demetrios1 (Feb 8, 2018)

*What cell phone with a big.LITTLE processor should I buy?*

Hi everyone, I'm looking for a cell phone for research proposals. I need one with a big.LITTLE processor with all cores enabled. For my research, I need to be able to change frequency, voltage, enable or disable each cluster of cores.

thanks in advance!


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 8, 2018)

Demetrios1 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a cell phone for research proposals. I need one with a big.LITTLE processor with all cores enabled. For my research, I need to be able to change frequency, voltage, enable or disable each cluster of cores.
> 
> thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Honor 5x. Dots os , astral 4.4.2.kernel


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 8, 2018)

What you guys think of the LeEcho Le Pro 3? 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## Calvin1966 (Feb 9, 2018)

Google Pixel 3 lol. When Pixel 1 was announced I really wanted to buy it. Google Pixel 2 looks good but imo it's missing out on some features. hopefuly 3rd one would be their best one yet.


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> What you guys think of the LeEcho Le Pro 3?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



It will be 2yrs old this fall, wouldn't waste money on something that outdated personally.



sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 9, 2018)

force70 said:


> It will be 2yrs old this fall, wouldn't waste money on something that outdated personally.
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE

Click to collapse



Don't say that. Spending wisely is not a waste. I had an s5 from 2014 and custom ROMs kept it alive. It was smooth like a 2019 phone and I upgraded to the honor 5x from 2015 and it's great with custom ROMs. Not ever user wants the latest phone or can afford it. It's a world where you have to be smart in. Especially when you can tweak your device with custom ROMs.


----------



## zelendel (Feb 9, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Don't say that. Spending wisely is not a waste. I had an s5 from 2014 and custom ROMs kept it alive. It was smooth like a 2019 phone and I upgraded to the honor 5x from 2015 and it's great with custom ROMs. Not ever user wants the latest phone or can afford it. It's a world where you have to be smart in. Especially when you can tweak your device with custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



I have to agree here. A 2 year old device is not even close to out of date. 

Updating your device less then every 3 to 5 years is a waste.


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2018)

I respect both of your opinions however in my world a 2 yr old device is a bit outdated and I would never even think about buying one.

True not everyone feels the need to upgrade yearly and sure I guess not everyone can afford to. I respect and understand that also.

However for others buying even several new  devices per year  is normal and money is not a consideration.

Have to see both sides gentlemen, I certainly do.

He did ask  for opinions and that is mine.

Different strokes for different folks, agree to disagree? 


sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 9, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Don't say that. Spending wisely is not a waste. I had an s5 from 2014 and custom ROMs kept it alive. It was smooth like a 2019 phone and I upgraded to the honor 5x from 2015 and it's great with custom ROMs. Not ever user wants the latest phone or can afford it. It's a world where you have to be smart in. Especially when you can tweak your device with custom ROMs.

Click to collapse



Exactly. Incidentally, I used an S5 and it still amazes me how fast it is, having owned it for 2 years now (I still have it) however, I'm looking for a phone that would have great custom ROM support and is cheap. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 9, 2018)

force70 said:


> I respect both of your opinions however in my world a 2 yr old device is a bit outdated and I would never even think about buying one.
> 
> True not everyone feels the need to upgrade yearly and sure I guess not everyone can afford to. I respect and understand that also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



While I respect your opinion. I do disagree to some extent because the users ask about phones when they have a liking or interest in the device. The Leeco price is no where compared to the pixel 3 so I am not sure if you were actually helping that user though you might not have intentionally did that.

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------




Amirk365 said:


> What you guys think of the LeEcho Le Pro 3?

Click to collapse



I think it is a great device to work with. If you canove without the SD card and 3.5m headphone jack then go for it. There are a lot of custom ROMs to choose from including Oreo ROMs as well if you like custom ROMs over stock. Good luck!:good:


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> While I respect your opinion. I do disagree to some extent because the users ask about phones when they have a liking or interest in the device. The Leeco price is no where compared to the pixel 3 so I am not sure if you were actually helping that user though you might not have intentionally did that.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He didn't mention pricing or a budget so in that case i don't consider either.

The le echo has a huge battery and not a super high res screen so if he was asking about that device in particular for battery life my answer would have still said its outdated BUT yes the battery life on it should be  absolutely ridiculous. Which for some is the most important thing and for sure it will get better battery life than my pixel 2 XL!

His question was a little vague so hard to know why that device in specific peaks his interest though



sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 9, 2018)

force70 said:


> He didn't mention pricing or a budget so in that case i don't consider either.
> 
> The le echo has a huge battery and not a super high res screen so if he was asking about that device in particular for battery life my answer would have still said its outdated BUT yes the battery life on it should be absolutely ridiculous. Which for some is the most important thing and for sure it will get better battery life than my pixel 2 XL!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry about that. Just saw it and got a bit excited lol my current budget is $200 but not less than $150. I am looking for a phone with a SD chip and at least 1080p resolution as well as good custom ROM support. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## force70 (Feb 9, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Sorry about that. Just saw it and got a bit excited lol my current budget is $200 but not less than $150. I am looking for a phone with a SD chip and at least 1080p resolution as well as good custom ROM support.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Okay now that's different lol.

Im not up on my pricing but you could maybe look at note 4 or S5 or maybe even an earlier one plus device as the rom support is very strong there.

Not sure if there is much rom support for le echo?

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 9, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Sorry about that. Just saw it and got a bit excited lol my current budget is $200 but not less than $150. I am looking for a phone with a SD chip and at least 1080p resolution as well as good custom ROM support.

Click to collapse



I could tell you had a budget around those parts. No need to apologise.


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 10, 2018)

force70 said:


> Okay now that's different lol.
> 
> Im not up on my pricing but you could maybe look at note 4 or S5 or maybe even an earlier one plus device as the rom support is very strong there.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an S5 and bought an Honor 6x but it has no ROM support so I'm looking to replace it. I should mention that 32 bit devices will likely go to the way side by 2019. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## zelendel (Feb 10, 2018)

force70 said:


> I respect both of your opinions however in my world a 2 yr old device is a bit outdated and I would never even think about buying one.
> 
> True not everyone feels the need to upgrade yearly and sure I guess not everyone can afford to. I respect and understand that also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh I understand it. I really do. I was one that got many devices a year at one point. Then things just started repeating themselves again so I stopped and took a real world look at the devices.


----------



## htheod (Feb 12, 2018)

I recently ordered the Vernee X (4GB/64GB variant) for $170 from aliexpress. Eagerly waiting for delivery.
It is almost identical to the Ulefone Power 3s or the Oukitel K6 except for the camera sensor and a couple of other minor differences.

Any of the 3 should be good phones for long use since they have 6000+ mah batteries in a not so thick body.
Helio P23 SoC which is not as efficient as Qualcomm equivalents but they make up for it with the HUGE battery.

Reviews show browsing (as an example) usage of 15+ hours of screen on time.


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 12, 2018)

htheod said:


> I recently ordered the Vernee X (4GB/64GB variant) for $170 from aliexpress. Eagerly waiting for delivery.
> It is almost identical to the Ulefone Power 3s or the Oukitel K6 except for the camera sensor and a couple of other minor differences.
> 
> Any of the 3 should be good phones for long use since they have 6000+ mah batteries in a not so thick body.
> ...

Click to collapse



was it just released? I checked specs and it looks interesting but I'm not too familiar with mtk chips. let us know how it turns out or through pm out of curiosity


----------



## htheod (Feb 12, 2018)

Will do even though it will take some time for delivery due to the chinese new year. There arw plenty of reviews for the Vernee x and the similar Ulefone Power 3 and Oukitel K6.

The only "glaring" flaw is the camera performance even though the main camera is a Sony imx258 so not bad at all. This is where i am hoping the community might help with camera improvements or even ports using camera 2 api.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 12, 2018)

htheod said:


> Will do even though it will take some time for delivery due to the chinese new year. There arw plenty of reviews for the Vernee x and the similar Ulefone Power 3 and Oukitel K6.
> 
> The only "glaring" flaw is the camera performance even though the main camera is a Sony imx258 so not bad at all. This is where i am hoping the community might help with camera improvements or even ports using camera 2 api.

Click to collapse



If they are using soc other than snapdragon, it is unlikely that some development will ever happen. As major drawback of mtk other chipsets is Dev support


----------



## htheod (Feb 12, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> If they are using soc other than snapdragon, it is unlikely that some development will ever happen. As major drawback of mtk other chipsets is Dev support

Click to collapse



I didn't know that is a thing with mtk and lack of support/interest. Nevertheless the Vernee X bootloader can be easily unlocked, TWRP recovery and rooted with instructions even on XDA so it is somewhat promising in this regard as well.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 12, 2018)

htheod said:


> I didn't know that is a thing with mtk and lack of support/interest. Nevertheless the Vernee X bootloader can be easily unlocked, TWRP recovery and rooted with instructions even on XDA so it is somewhat promising in this regard as well.

Click to collapse



Yeah but there are plenty of devices which are unlockable and lack decent rom support, for custom rom support, i will never go with mtk.


----------



## htheod (Feb 12, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Yeah but there are plenty of devices which are unlockable and lack decent rom support, for custom rom support, i will never go with mtk.

Click to collapse



Fair enough. 
What won me over is the appearance and reviewed browsing time of 17 hours, video playback 22 hours. Antutu score is also adequate at 60k.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 12, 2018)

htheod said:


> Fair enough.
> What won me over is the appearance and reviewed browsing time of 17 hours, video playback 22 hours. Antutu score is also adequate at 60k.

Click to collapse



Yeah that sound excellent,
There is very small fraction of android users who consider dev support as an buying point, so oem don't care about it, except this, it seems an excellent package.


----------



## axy_david (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi guys!
I'd like to have a 4 inch or less android phone that has good dev support meaning that I can count on getting future lineage OS versions like 16 17 and so on.
The reason is that I do not like so big phones, I like android not iOS, but I want reasonably modern hardware so it can run Nougat+.
Unfortunately all new phones that has reasonable hardware are bigger then 4 inch, or come from an obscure chinese company no one ever head of that has little to no dev support.
So the phone:
- 4 inch or less(not 4,2 4,5)
- dev support for Nougat+


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 13, 2018)

axy_david said:


> Hi guys!
> I'd like to have a 4 inch or less android phone that has good dev support meaning that I can count on getting future lineage OS versions like 16 17 and so on.
> The reason is that I do not like so big phones, I like android not iOS, but I want reasonably modern hardware so it can run Nougat+.
> Unfortunately all new phones that has reasonable hardware are bigger then 4 inch, or come from an obscure chinese company no one ever head of that has little to no dev support.
> ...

Click to collapse



I kind of doubt such a thing exists.  You're going to have to bump up that minimum screen size to probably 4.5” at least.


----------



## htheod (Feb 14, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I kind of doubt such a thing exists.  You're going to have to bump up that minimum screen size to probably 4.5” at least.

Click to collapse



I would agree. 
With bezels "slimming" the last few years a larger screen does not mean a much bigger phone overall.


----------



## FanboyStudios (Feb 14, 2018)

What I want in a phone... Snapdragon 835, 8gb ram, minimum 64 GB internal storage, 5" 1080p ips screen, a headphone jack, microSD card slot, fm radio, stereo front facing speakers, water resistance, large heat pipe, and good developer support. ...oh and don't forget the large battery! 12 hours of heavy usage of SOT would be great... heavy usage being recording 1080p gaming videos of FPS games.

With that said, i'm pretty sure no such phone exists. So what would be the best fit?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 14, 2018)

FanboyStudios said:


> What I want in a phone... Snapdragon 835, 8gb ram, minimum 64 GB internal storage, 5" 1080p ips screen, a headphone jack, microSD card slot, fm radio, stereo front facing speakers, water resistance, large heat pipe, and good developer support. ...oh and don't forget the large battery! 12 hours of heavy usage of SOT would be great... heavy usage being recording 1080p gaming videos of FPS games.
> 
> With that said, i'm pretty sure no such phone exists. So what would be the best fit?

Click to collapse



Oneplus 5t,best battery and developement support among flagships

---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------




narshi shukla said:


> Oneplus 5t,best battery and developement support among flagships

Click to collapse



Or wait for s9 plus


----------



## FanboyStudios (Feb 14, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Oneplus 5t,best battery and developement support among flagships
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one plus 5t is disqualified due to lack of microSD card slot.  I use over 100 GB for backups, music, apk files, and also content creation for youtube. right now leaning toward Razer Phone.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 14, 2018)

FanboyStudios said:


> one plus 5t is disqualified due to lack of microSD card slot. I use over 100 GB for backups, music, apk files, and also content creation for youtube. right now leaning toward Razer Phone.

Click to collapse



Mi mix 2 256 gb internal 8gb ram and i think it also support sd card only downside is front camera no other complaint


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 14, 2018)

FanboyStudios said:


> What I want in a phone... Snapdragon 835, 8gb ram, minimum 64 GB internal storage, 5" 1080p ips screen, a headphone jack, microSD card slot, fm radio, stereo front facing speakers, water resistance, large heat pipe, and good developer support. ...oh and don't forget the large battery! 12 hours of heavy usage of SOT would be great... heavy usage being recording 1080p gaming videos of FPS games.
> 
> With that said, i'm pretty sure no such phone exists. So what would be the best fit?

Click to collapse



that would be the perfect phone that everyone should get and we probably won't be seeing for a while lol. I like me some front facing speakers myself but choices are so limited because they'll be lacking in something else. not many phones have that good balance so we just try to live with it and make our moneys worth without regretting the purchase


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 14, 2018)

Redmi Note 5 is out. That Pro variant looks enticing. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## FanboyStudios (Feb 14, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> that would be the perfect phone that everyone should get and we probably won't be seeing for a while lol. I like me some front facing speakers myself but choices are so limited because they'll be lacking in something else. not many phones have that good balance so we just try to live with it and make our moneys worth without regretting the purchase

Click to collapse



TBH I don't think we'll ever see a phone like that. More and more OEMs are removing the headphone jack and the microSD card slot and going with fragile glass builds.


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 15, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Redmi Note 5 is out. That Pro variant looks enticing.

Click to collapse



Yea I would but instead because the original note 5 makes no sense.


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 15, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Yea I would but instead because the original note 5 makes no sense.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi probably realized from previous sales that some people like to save money surprisingly. I myself would spend a little more for the pro though


----------



## kemdroid (Feb 15, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> Xiaomi probably realized from previous sales that some people like to save money surprisingly. I myself would spend a little more for the pro though

Click to collapse



I think everyone would buy the pro. The original redmi 5 is a fail. Just watch


----------



## jaqjordan (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi,
I have to buy phone to my company. I've selected two:
- Huawei Mate 10 Lite
- Sony Xperia XA2
It can't be anything else. It has to be phone available in operator.
Advantages Mate 10 Lite:
- 4/64GB
- 18:9
Advantages Sony XA2:
- NFC
- USB-C
- Battery life
- Clean Android
- Snap 630 with QC
I'm wondering is 3GB RAM will be enough for upcoming 2 years?


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 15, 2018)

jaqjordan said:


> Hi,
> I have to buy phone to my company. I've selected two:
> - Huawei Mate 10 Lite
> - Sony Xperia XA2
> ...

Click to collapse



As of now and with snapdragon 630 it i'll be enough for day to day tasks, web surfing can't say about gaming i doubt.

---------- Post added at 07:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:35 AM ----------




kemdroid said:


> I think everyone would buy the pro. The original redmi 5 is a fail. Just watch

Click to collapse



But trick that Xiaomi knows that 5 is in 10 12k range whereas its first redmi reached 17k, when I bought max prime at this price, in India redmi note 5 still be hit because of its price, however competition offers better specs, consider honor 9 lite, i thinks Xiaomi will drop the price to 8 k.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 17, 2018)

I am trying to upgrade from an LG G3 to something newer(used). Looking to find something like my G3. 

Budget: $180usd
+5.x inch screen
3GB Ram or more 
32 GB+ Internal 
SD card slot
Unlocked/Unlockable Boot Loader
Os: Oreo Lineage based roms

Need suggestions as fast as possible. My phone is on its last leg so I need to order it ASAP. Probably buy from Swappa as usual. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 17, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am trying to upgrade from an LG G3 to something newer(used). Looking to find something like my G3.
> 
> Budget: $180usd
> +5.x inch screen
> ...

Click to collapse




Be careful with Swappa. Many have been scammed as of late. Ever since they allowed companies to use their site.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 17, 2018)

zelendel said:


> Be careful with Swappa. Many have been scammed as of late. Ever since they allowed companies to use their site.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the heads up. Any suggestions on a device or a better retailer then Swappa? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## zelendel (Feb 17, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Any suggestions on a device or a better retailer then Swappa?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



YOu run a risk on every site like that. I personally only buy devices from people I know or when I get it brand new. As for a device. I perfer Nexus or One plus devices. Mind you I mean Nexus and not pixel devices.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 17, 2018)

zelendel said:


> YOu run a risk on every site like that. I personally only buy devices from people I know or when I get it brand new. As for a device. I perfer Nexus or One plus devices. Mind you I mean Nexus and not pixel devices.

Click to collapse



Thanks but didn't the entire nexus line sacrifice an SD card slot? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Feb 17, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks but didn't the entire nexus line sacrifice an SD card slot?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes they have never had an sd slot unfortunately. One drawback to google devices, one i have learned to live with however

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am currently using an lg stylo 3 plus, wife has a htc desire 530. I am about to buy us new phones. She wants whatever I get. I'm not really sure what I want to get and am looking for some suggestions. We are looking to spend about 250-300 per phone. I want something with lots of dev support. I'm a custom romaholic. I'll change roms 3 times a day to play around. Needs to have a decent camera. I like the camera on my stylo 3 plus so would like something similar or better. Must have sd slot. Run games smoothly like gta:sa. Any suggestions would be great. Thank you


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 18, 2018)

force70 said:


> Yes they have never had an sd slot unfortunately. One drawback to google devices, one i have learned to live with however
> 
> sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE

Click to collapse



I might just be a little old school still but I like having an SD Cards. 


Phone needs to be Straight Talk(AT&T) compatible.

+5.x inch screen
3GB Ram or more
32 GB+ Internal
SD card slot
Unlocked/Unlockable Boot Loader
Os: Oreo Lineage based roms


----------



## Psyvhward (Feb 18, 2018)

I dropped my s5 not once but twice spidering it x2....  So I decided I needed an upgrade
I don't have a whole lotta cash to spend but about 200-250 usd
Mainly use it for a hotspot
Bigger screen
4glte is a must (Verizon) 
Perf SD card
I run custom mods 
I tinker with it so a larger community would be helpful as well .
(Straight talk Verizon towers) 
Thanks


----------



## Koncrete (Feb 18, 2018)

Howdy... Help me make my mind up...

Best phone I ever had, LG G flex 2.  Never had a single issue with it except when I tried to play video games on it in the Oklahoma summer heat... Rooted it had some really cool abilities. It finally bricked on me with a 9008.

I've played with quiet a few phones and I am now shopping for a phone for Boost mobile since I have 2 months free and 15/mo for 6 months afterwards.  Here is what I would like the have in a phone

Qualcomm 821 or faster CPU
6gb or more rams
64 gb min storage
expandable storage
dual band wifi
1080 screen is from but obviously more is better right?
rootable
medium sized screen, dont NEED a phablet but oh well if I end up with gigantor

Finally it needs to be boost compatible but I would like to find a cheaper service so eventually I would be getting it unlocked


----------



## bigo72 (Feb 18, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am trying to upgrade from an LG G3 to something newer(used). Looking to find something like my G3.
> 
> Budget: $180usd
> +5.x inch screen
> ...

Click to collapse



Oneplus 3T, listen to me. The most "XDA-Friendly", in my opinion. I'm very very happy with it. And I think you can find it used at the price you wish.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 18, 2018)

bigo72 said:


> Oneplus 3T, listen to me. The most "XDA-Friendly", in my opinion. I'm very very happy with it. And I think you can find it used at the price you wish.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the suggestion. Personally, I have never had a OnePlus device but the company does seem to have a good reputation. The 3T is no where near the $180 price tag(used). Nor does it have a removable battery. I think I would rather sacrifice an SD card slot rather then a removable battery if the device had 64+ GB internal storage but I feel having an SD card gives you a bit extra security in the modding world as I always store roms, kernel, gaps, etc zip files on my SD card as well as twrp back ups and other important things like this. That way if something goes wrong your backups, roms, etc are safe and sound. No hunting down a bunch of zip files and so forth. However, I rely on public transportation and don't always have easy access to a way to charge my phone if I have a lot to do that day. Having a removable battery and sacrificing an SD card slot seems like the lesser of 2 evils. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 18, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Personally, I have never had a OnePlus device but the company does seem to have a good reputation. The 3T is no where near the $180 price tag(used). Nor does it have a removable battery. I think I would rather sacrifice an SD card slot rather then a removable battery if the device had 64+ GB internal storage but I feel having an SD card gives you a bit extra security in the modding world as I always store roms, kernel, gaps, etc zip files on my SD card as well as twrp back ups and other important things like this. That way if something goes wrong your backups, roms, etc are safe and sound. No hunting down a bunch of zip files and so forth. However, I rely on public transportation and don't always have easy access to a way to charge my phone if I have a lot to do that day. Having a removable battery and sacrificing an SD card slot seems like the lesser of 2 evils.

Click to collapse



Removable batteries are a bit hard to find for the good phones. You could get an S5 however. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------

Especially with the storage and ram specs you listed. Removable batteries are nearly gone from $150+ phones. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 18, 2018)

Koncrete said:


> Howdy... Help me make my mind up...
> 
> Best phone I ever had, LG G flex 2. Never had a single issue with it except when I tried to play video games on it in the Oklahoma summer heat... Rooted it had some really cool abilities. It finally bricked on me with a 9008.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I miss my g flex 2. I still have it sitting in my closet. I bought it the day it came out and about 7 months in It started randomly shutting off and turning back on and it would open and close whatever apps it felt like. Not sure what went wrong, but it was a beast ass phone. I would love to have it again.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Feb 19, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Removable batteries are a bit hard to find for the good phones. You could get an S5 however.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I knew that removable battery and SD card slot were going to make for a slim selection but didn't realize it would be this hard. 

Personally I am not a big Samsung fan. I went through more Samsung devices in a short time then I have any other brand. In a matter of months I had a Galaxy S4 Active that over heated. A Galaxy S4 that had a sudden screen failure for no reason. Another Galaxy S4 that had the Sim card reader go out on it completely (although when I somehow bricked my LG G3 I found the Sim card reader works sometimes now). I was possibly looking at Note 4 as I believe it had both SD card and removable battery with all around nice specs. I like the LG v20 to but it lacked removable battery I believe. 

If SD card and removable battery are off the table I guess I am open to other suggestions for $150-180 as long as there is more then just a single unofficial Lineage rom as I believe was the case of the v20. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## okyourabeast (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey guys,

Need a recommendation.  I got very angry at my Blackberry Priv today when it decided to not sync a very important meeting today which I was 20 minutes late to join. Needless to say, the phone isn't booting now after it got intimate with the top of my desk. 

My requirements are simple, I need something that has the following:

1. Is rootable and upgradeable to Oreo or at least something modern. 
2. Has an micro SD card slot
3. Has a headphone jack 
4. Under $250 
5. Supports GSM (ATT, Puretalk). World phone support ideally. 

Appreciate any advice, thanks!


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 19, 2018)

okyourabeast said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a recommendation. I got very angry at my Blackberry Priv today when it decided to not sync a very important meeting today which I was 20 minutes late to join. Needless to say, the phone isn't booting now after it got intimate with the top of my desk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



G5 Plus. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## okyourabeast (Feb 19, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> G5 Plus.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



I was looking at that. Thanks for the suggestion.

I should also add, I don't mind buying a used or older phone if the specs and XDA support are better. Would you recommend a previous generation Sony Xperia or anything else?


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 19, 2018)

okyourabeast said:


> I was looking at that. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I should also add, I don't mind buying a used or older phone if the specs and XDA support are better. Would you recommend a previous generation Sony Xperia or anything else?

Click to collapse



I don't think Xperias have more support than a Moto G5 Plus. Besides you will be getting a new phone. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 21, 2018)

the latest most interesting phone I've read about is the vivo x20 plus which looks like it could be one of the best for its price. good band support and some might see it similar to 5t since they're both around 500. people probably notice it mostly for the in screen fingerprint sensor more but the sd 660 and 3.9k mah battery are what caught my attention. I heard that sd 660 is the final perfect form of 625 which I already like. looks like there's a few phones with SD660 that people don't talk about much or their battery capacity is usually too low even though the chip is good. have to read more reviews and see what stock software on it is like

oh and redmi note 5 pro looks ok too but those who already have note 4 like me might not upgrade so soon

also it's hard to choose between a lot of $500 phones when  something popular like the s8 is getting cheaper


----------



## aletto (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it reasonable to expect the HTC 10 to have a decent amount of (stable) ROM support in the coming years, official LineageOS in particular?
Given the choice between a used HTC 10 and a new Xiaomi Mi A1 for the same price of ~200€, which would you get and why?
Thank you.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 21, 2018)

aletto said:


> Is it reasonable to expect the HTC 10 to have a decent amount of (stable) ROM support in the coming years, official LineageOS in particular?
> Given the choice between a used HTC 10 and a new Xiaomi Mi A1 for the same price of ~200€, which would you get and why?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



In my country volte is deciding factor so i wont choose htc 10 only because of no volte and single sim, it's way better than mi a1


----------



## Koncrete (Feb 22, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> I miss my g flex 2. I still have it sitting in my closet. I bought it the day it came out and about 7 months in It started randomly shutting off and turning back on and it would open and close whatever apps it felt like. Not sure what went wrong, but it was a beast ass phone. I would love to have it again.

Click to collapse




There are a couple on CL here locally... 100 bucks a pop I am thinking about buying one because it really was a neat phone.  Id like to get the 3gb at&t version and port it to use on Boost because I have free service with them for a while...


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 22, 2018)

Koncrete said:


> There are a couple on CL here locally... 100 bucks a pop I am thinking about buying one because it really was a neat phone.  Id like to get the 3gb at&t version and port it to use on Boost because I have free service with them for a while...

Click to collapse



For 100 bucks I'd grab one up also. That's a pretty good deal


----------



## Futan21 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hey. Been using an iPhone 5s for the past 5-ish years, and thinking about going back to Android. Need some help with recommendations. 

My iPhone's battery has swelled to the point where it popped the screen off, and I think even tore the ribbon on my Home button. So a removable battery would be nice. lol. I use phones one-handed so I'd prefer a smaller screen(5" or less) as well. Not a necessity but I'd like Oreo too. I checked on gsmarena for a phone meeting these requirements and it only came up with the Moto G5. However, I'm sure there's more phones that meet those with a custom Oreo rom. 

A more complete wish list:
Must-haves:

5" or less screen size
Usable on ATT/Cricket
No Samsung. Have had awful experiences with their support.
Would like to have:

Removable Battery
Native Oreo
Minimal OEM apps/Close to stock Android
Nice-to-haves:

Custom Oreo ROM/decent community support(prefer native, if not, custom is good)
Audio Jack

It's weird coming back to Android after 5 years. These things used to be pretty basic, now they're hard to find. lol. Hell, I vaguely remember my old HTC One X getting mixed reviews because it didn't have a removable battery and SD card slot. What happened?

I've been looking at some of the Xperia Compact phones, the Pixel phones, and the G5. Only the latter has a removable battery though. Curious about any alternatives to the G5.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## soumyaprakash (Feb 23, 2018)

okyourabeast said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Need a recommendation.  I got very angry at my Blackberry Priv today when it decided to not sync a very important meeting today which I was 20 minutes late to join. Needless to say, the phone isn't booting now after it got intimate with the top of my desk.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




while purchasing phone , you shoud look for Snapdragon( SoC 650 or more) powered device . because there is less support for mediatek device right now on XDA


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 23, 2018)

soumyaprakash said:


> while purchasing phone , you shoud look for Snapdragon( SoC 650 or more) powered device . because there is less support for mediatek device right now on XDA

Click to collapse



Of course if it launches with Oreo that won't matter. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## chrish9309 (Feb 23, 2018)

*What's the best rootable, recoverable Verizon Phone*

For me so far the best phone for me has been the Note 4
Just curious if there's a phone out there that I should have but have not heard about.
Things that make up a great phone to me
1. SD card slot
2. 2 radios not a must but it sure is handy
3. Rootable
4. I really like the infared blaster
5. Removable battery but not a must
6. Still true unlimited plan so unlockable moblie hotspot
7. Preferably customs roms Xda'ers support
8. Larger ram than note 4 

Thanks ahead of time


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 23, 2018)

chrish9309 said:


> For me so far the best phone for me has been the Note 4
> Just curious if there's a phone out there that I should have but have not heard about.
> Things that make up a great phone to me
> 1. SD card slot
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi is only oem i know which really wants to keep infrared blaster in there every devices, as most others oems are just removing or keeping it limited to higher end devices.
You can go with note 5 pro 6gb ram, litarly speaking, 4gb ram is enough.


----------



## chrish9309 (Feb 23, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Xiaomi is only oem i know which really wants to keep infrared blaster in there every devices, as most others oems are just removing or keeping it limited to higher end devices.
> You can go with note 5 pro 6gb ram, litarly speaking, 4gb ram is enough.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply that phone spec wise looks pretty great never would have heard about it otherwise

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 23, 2018)

chrish9309 said:


> Thanks for the reply that phone spec wise looks pretty great never would have heard about it otherwise

Click to collapse



Welcome mate?


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 24, 2018)

MI max 2 specs are good and I think 3 is about to be announced. still affordable like their notes but bigger size and quick charge. wonder why there isn't much rom support for it. if mi max 3 gets the rumored sd 660+ 5500mah it should be battery life king for something around 250 usd. the specs could mean nothing without good software though


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 24, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> MI max 2 specs are good and I think 3 is about to be announced. still affordable like their notes but bigger size and quick charge. wonder why there isn't much rom support for it. if mi max 3 gets the rumored sd 660+ 5500mah it should be battery life king for something around 250 usd. the specs could mean nothing without good software though

Click to collapse



Mi Mix 2 is around 600 USD on Gearbest. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## Taritz (Feb 24, 2018)

Futan21 said:


> Hey. Been using an iPhone 5s for the past 5-ish years, and thinking about going back to Android. Need some help with recommendations.
> 
> My iPhone's battery has swelled to the point where it popped the screen off, and I think even tore the ribbon on my Home button. So a removable battery would be nice. lol. I use phones one-handed so I'd prefer a smaller screen(5" or less) as well. Not a necessity but I'd like Oreo too. I checked on gsmarena for a phone meeting these requirements and it only came up with the Moto G5. However, I'm sure there's more phones that meet those with a custom Oreo rom.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, does sound it's time for an upgrade! 

If you don't mind buying a year old phone the Pixel 1 (regular, not XL) fits the bill pretty nicely for you. I have the Pixel 1 XL and really enjoy it. Agree that it sucks that it seems like a trend that everyone's removing the audio jack, will probably stop me from changing phone for a while.

Welcome back to the Android world whatever you choose, glad to have you back!


----------



## anon1135 (Feb 25, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Mi Mix 2 is around 600 USD on Gearbest.

Click to collapse



max 2 not mix 2 lol


----------



## Micheal86 (Feb 25, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> MI max 2 specs are good and I think 3 is about to be announced. still affordable like their notes but bigger size and quick charge. wonder why there isn't much rom support for it. if mi max 3 gets the rumored sd 660+ 5500mah it should be battery life king for something around 250 usd. the specs could mean nothing without good software though

Click to collapse



Yes.
Mi Max 2 is really a good device.
Really affordable price and excellent performances.
The only downside is XDA support - not as good as  MI Max 1.
I`m using this one right now.
But due to XDA support I`m thinking to switch.
What about Redmi Note 5 Pro ?


----------



## moyses (Feb 25, 2018)

Next Oneplus phone , Maybe OP6 or 
Next Google pixel Xl phone


----------



## sonyzz (Feb 26, 2018)

*razer phone or xz premium?*

Razer phone vs XZ premium? i can't choose, i've been debating for atleast a week now ? both have what i want and both have minuses, first advantages - razer: big battery, bigger high refresh screen, amazing speakers / sony: better camera, brighter screen, headphone jack, water resistance.... dissadvantages razer: dimmer screen ( but not so dim compared to s8, atleast in shop), no waterproofing, no headphone jack / sony: not so amazing speakers (i know since im a sony guy and i have xperia z for 3.5 years and xperia z2 for 3 years) smaller battery, 5.5'' display runs at 1080p most of the time (when razer has adjustable screen resolution but on default runs at 1440p) so which one?


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 27, 2018)

S8+ or Note 8?? 

What is everyones choice between the 2? Or if you truly feel stronger about a different phone feel free to let me know


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 27, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> S8+ or Note 8??
> 
> What is everyones choice between the 2? Or if you truly feel stronger about a different phone feel free to let me know

Click to collapse



S9+ its latest and greatest.

And between those 2,note 8 looks better in specs, but shouldn't have huge difference, depends on personal design preference i will choose s8 as it is more compact and easy to use.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 27, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> S9+ its latest and greatest.
> 
> And between those 2,note 8 looks better in specs, but shouldn't have huge difference, depends on personal design preference i will choose s8 as it is more compact and easy to use.

Click to collapse



I was thinking about just getting the s9+.  Just was thinking about if there will be enough dev support, ehich there probably will be, and just how soon root and custom roms will pop out. That's why I was thinking of just getting the s8+ or note 8. I really like the pen, as stupid as that may sound, that the note has. I use my pen alot eith my stylo 3 plus and love that the note pen has the features with clicking it and all that. That's pretty much my only deciding factor. I appreciate the opinion.


----------



## narshi shukla (Feb 27, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> I was thinking about just getting the s9+. Just was thinking about if there will be enough dev support, ehich there probably will be, and just how soon root and custom roms will pop out. That's why I was thinking of just getting the s8+ or note 8. I really like the pen, as stupid as that may sound, that the note has. I use my pen alot eith my stylo 3 plus and love that the note pen has the features with clicking it and all that. That's pretty much my only deciding factor. I appreciate the opinion.

Click to collapse



I dont think galaxy s8 had good dev support, as samsung don't allow snapdragon varrient bootloader unlock and they only allow unlock for exynos which is tough to build rom hence I don't think buying any galaxy with development support as plus point.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Feb 27, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> I dont think galaxy s8 had good dev support, as samsung don't allow snapdragon varrient bootloader unlock and they only allow unlock for exynos which is tough to build rom hence I don't think buying any galaxy with development support as plus point.

Click to collapse



There's quite a few roms for the s8


----------



## sonyzz (Feb 27, 2018)

0 answer


----------



## iTzRoni (Feb 28, 2018)

*NEW PHONE 300Euro*

Hello guys,
I would buy a new phone up to 300 euro, but i cant decide which I should buy.
It should be fast,should have a long Power time, Fingerprint, and a viable Camera. 
I am a student and it should make normal tasks like facebook, youtube, surfing etc. 
Also I dont know if 18:9 will be the future so i dont know if I buy a normal or a 18:9.
I thougt i should buy a Honor7x 249 Euro or Honor 9 299 euro but yea...
I hope you can help me.


----------



## Goneg (Mar 1, 2018)

Hey! Needed some help choosing which phones I would buy. There are some different phones listed below. Maximum budget is 850 $ or 700 €
Requirements: Good Battery Time, Good Camera (Like Dual Lens), Greater Than 5.5 "Screen and Convenient to Hold, It Should not be a *Samsung*: P  

So basically im looking for the best value for money regarding my specs.
Prices atm in my country:
OnePlus 5T - _604 $_
Huawei Mate 10 Pro - _846 $_
LG V30 - _804 $_
Google Pixel XL (Not the 2) -_ 545 $_
HTC U11 - _599 $_

Highly wish suggestions or tips Thanks


----------



## anon1135 (Mar 1, 2018)

if battery life are your main concerns, I can suggest visiting the thread of a rom u plan on flashing and searching words like 'battery' or "screen' to see the screenshots since some will say to try it yourself if u asked. maybe not if they're friendly but the xiaomi people for example are usually not lol. others can also give a comparison of how it is from stock. for performance and other things, that might be something u can't tell for sure unless u tried the phone in person yourself. it can be hard to tell by benchmark scores or youtube reviews sometimes. but with research on the battery before buying so u don't regret the purchase, u can have an idea or estimate even if your usage is different from others. oh and don't always pay attention to the few bad posts because if majority of it is good then it's more likely to be true


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 1, 2018)

Goneg said:


> Hey! Needed some help choosing which phones I would buy. There are some different phones listed below. Maximum budget is 850 $ or 700 €
> Requirements: Good Battery Time, Good Camera (Like Dual Lens), Greater Than 5.5 "Screen and Convenient to Hold, It Should not be a Samsung: P
> 
> OnePlus 5T
> ...

Click to collapse



5t i used battery life is good but mate 10 pro may have better battery than others, performance is more or less similar on all devices,
But my suggestion is lg v30, don't go for u 11, or google pixel xl is big no as it is last generation device.
Only downside of mate 10 pro is its kirin sic, lack of good support from devs, though you can check yourself.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 1, 2018)

Goneg said:


> Hey! Needed some help choosing which phones I would buy. There are some different phones listed below. Maximum budget is 850 $ or 700 €
> Requirements: Good Battery Time, Good Camera (Like Dual Lens), Greater Than 5.5 "Screen and Convenient to Hold, It Should not be a Samsung: P
> 
> So basically im looking for the best value for money regarding my specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



For my money I would go with either the op5t or the pixel xl. The pixel is obviously the oldest but you're paying the least for it. The op5t will be the fastest one with the fastest charging and awesome battery life. The pixel will have a little bit better camera and software support. It also has likely better software support. My mom has the pixel and was having a battery drain issue and she googled it and Google assistant said it could help her with that and if connected her with tech support over video chat in a minute. She said it was the coolest thing ever. 

I have the OnePlus 5 and it's been great. I also noticed that after owning it since the summer the screen has only one almost invisible scratch and my s8 I had for 2 weeks had several. Working for a land surveyor out in the woods all the time there is always crap getting in my pockets and that's what scratches my screens. It's hard to get a good screen protector for the newer phones.


----------



## Bratigan (Mar 1, 2018)

*Essential PH-1*

I just received the Essentila PH-1 on Oreo 8.1 beta with the 360 camera.  I got both for 499.00. The phone is so smooth I can't believe it. The camera is also excellent and I have been a photographer for  40 years. I can't believe so many trash this phone, but then I consider the sources and that pretty much explains it. Want an excellent phone with a titanium frame, gorilla glass and ceramic with a very quick finger print reader, big screen and 128 gigs of internal storage with a 360 camera to boot then I would recommend this phone. It is made by the Android guy and you would think that would carry some weight. Do what you will but I'm buying a second phone for my wife. two phones for the price of a Sam 8 or Iphone.


----------



## BitPlease (Mar 3, 2018)

MountainDew Man said:


> The HTC One S unless the Galaxy SIII is out for Tmobile when I get a new one.

Click to collapse



how about wait a little but and get the all new galaxy s9? Although i'm disappointed with the lack of difference with the s8 but what really matters is inside the phone itself


----------



## sebsp (Mar 4, 2018)

*New friendly root phone*

Hi!
I have to buy a new phone with a low budget, but it has to be a friendly root phone. I'm new in this world and I'd like to start trying popular custom roms like LineageOS, Paranoic Android, Dirty Unicorns, etc.
what do you recommend? What should I buy?


----------



## kemdroid (Mar 6, 2018)

sebsp said:


> Hi!
> I have to buy a new phone with a low budget, but it has to be a friendly root phone. I'm new in this world and I'd like to start trying popular custom roms like LineageOS, Paranoic Android, Dirty Unicorns, etc.
> what do you recommend? What should I buy?

Click to collapse



Honor 5x, redmi note 4, moto g5


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 6, 2018)

sebsp said:


> Hi!
> I have to buy a new phone with a low budget, but it has to be a friendly root phone. I'm new in this world and I'd like to start trying popular custom roms like LineageOS, Paranoic Android, Dirty Unicorns, etc.
> what do you recommend? What should I buy?

Click to collapse



If you can get a second hand, go with op3, you can find it in same budget of new phones.


----------



## shadowcore (Mar 6, 2018)

Looking to buy a device with Snapdragon 835. 
So far, options are Nokia 8, Xperia XZ1, xperia XZ Premium.
I want my device to be rootable, so that ican get rid of Ads/Bloatware.
Considering I am coming from Nexus 6, its rather weird. there are no friendly dev phones that come in cheaply or with decent hardware.

Nokia 8 has a locked bootloader and the oem promised to unlock them, which I cant rely on. Has stock experience.

Price range 300-400 euro.
Sony is sony. They are massive D-bags with their DRM and camera losing quality when bootloader unlocked.
Xiaomi mi 6. I have no idea what their policies are.
Oppo is ludicruously expensive where I am currently, Austria.


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 6, 2018)

shadowcore said:


> Looking to buy a device with Snapdragon 835.
> So far, options are Nokia 8, Xperia XZ1, xperia XZ Premium.
> I want my device to be rootable, so that ican get rid of Ads/Bloatware.
> Considering I am coming from Nexus 6, its rather weird. there are no friendly dev phones that come in cheaply or with decent hardware.
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange to see oneplus is not on your list,
If its available in your country, go for 5t,


----------



## shadowcore (Mar 6, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Strange to see oneplus is not on your list,
> If its available in your country, go for 5t,

Click to collapse



It is, but its quite expensive. €500+ when I can buy a snapdragon 835 device for 360-400 €


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 6, 2018)

shadowcore said:


> It is, but its quite expensive. €500+ when I can buy a snapdragon 835 device for 360-400 €

Click to collapse



here in india, its cheapest sd 835 device,
nokia 8 is not dev friendly phone, cant rely on promise of hmd, though they will allow unlock bl, there will be less to no dev support.
cant say anything about sony devices, never tried and these devices are not so popular in india,
i have tried myself mi6, its excellent as me and many other indians are fond of Xiaomi devices and MIUI, only downside is small screen size and poorer front cam in low light comparing to competition.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2018)

allcall mix2 (wireless charge, big storage, full screen ) must be the market trend


----------



## OverkillSD (Mar 8, 2018)

So I have an s7 that is on its last legs and I'm looking for a phone to replace it with. I have a grandfathered plan with Verizon, but only for data (no tethering). Are there any phones that don't do the provisioning check, what with Nougat killing the primary function of FoxFi and all?

Goal: Have wireless hotspot w/o root on new phone using grandfathered plan


----------



## allmarketingtrends (Mar 9, 2018)

I always prefer iphone.


----------



## Marvomat (Mar 10, 2018)

LG G6 or Galaxy S7? I need a phone with good camera for less then 400 euros.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 10, 2018)

Between those 2 most people will say go for the g6. I've had terrible luck with lg reliability in the past. Everything g5 and previous basically was known for hardware defects. That said the s7 is getting older so the g6 might be no more likely to fail than an older s7. I'd go for the g6.


----------



## crownshyness (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi there, I'm new to the game. So my last phone (Huawei P10) is not usable at all after a fall and needs to be replaced. I was quite happy with the size and display, but I'd like the new one to be a little closer to stock Android. I don't mind spending a bit, but I wouldn't feel comfortable buying an S9 or something in that range. I've been looking at the 5T, but it seems a little to big. Any recommendations? Maybe just something to put LineageOS on? Not quite sure.


----------



## Amirk365 (Mar 10, 2018)

crownshyness said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the game. So my last phone (Huawei P10) is not usable at all after a fall and needs to be replaced. I was quite happy with the size and display, but I'd like the new one to be a little closer to stock Android. I don't mind spending a bit, but I wouldn't feel comfortable buying an S9 or something in that range. I've been looking at the 5T, but it seems a little to big. Any recommendations? Maybe just something to put LineageOS on? Not quite sure.

Click to collapse



Moto Z2? 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## Krzysieq (Mar 12, 2018)

crownshyness said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the game. So my last phone (Huawei P10) is not usable at all after a fall and needs to be replaced. I was quite happy with the size and display, but I'd like the new one to be a little closer to stock Android. I don't mind spending a bit, but I wouldn't feel comfortable buying an S9 or something in that range. I've been looking at the 5T, but it seems a little to big. Any recommendations? Maybe just something to put LineageOS on? Not quite sure.

Click to collapse



Lenovo seems to be selling pretty much stock Android experience on their headsets. Otherwise Xiaomi offers a lot of bang for your buck if You're willing to spend time getting rid of MIUI and flashing in something that is usable. I own Xiaomi Mi Max and love it for the size of screen (6.4") and battery, but if You want something smaller, my Mrs has a Mi 6 and it's an absolutely stunning piece of tech (she has the ceramic version) at 5.15" of screen. They have something for everyone I guess, and soon enough they'll be pushing out Mi 7 in two screen sizes. Xiaomi unlock your bootloader without complaining, so flashing custom ROMs in isn't a problem.


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 12, 2018)

Krzysieq said:


> Lenovo seems to be selling pretty much stock Android experience on their headsets. Otherwise Xiaomi offers a lot of bang for your buck if You're willing to spend time getting rid of MIUI and flashing in something that is usable. I own Xiaomi Mi Max and love it for the size of screen (6.4") and battery, but if You want something smaller, my Mrs has a Mi 6 and it's an absolutely stunning piece of tech (she has the ceramic version) at 5.15" of screen. They have something for everyone I guess, and soon enough they'll be pushing out Mi 7 in two screen sizes. Xiaomi unlock your bootloader without complaining, so flashing custom ROMs in isn't a problem.

Click to collapse



Agree,
Xiaomi is developer friendly, though they are late to party in updating android version or release of kernel sources but development support for mi phones is too good.


----------



## shadowcore (Mar 12, 2018)

Galaxy S8 or Xperia XZ premium?


----------



## orever (Mar 12, 2018)

*Cheap and easily hackable*

Looking for a basic, cheap phone ($50-$100) that can run LineageOS.  Can be a few years old.  I only need it for Wifi connectivity and basic stuff like an alarm clock for streaming.   Totally fine with something that's a few years old or more.  Had a Nexus 7 2013, but it died.  There are just too many options and I'm not very familiar with the Android device landscape.

Thanks.


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 13, 2018)

shadowcore said:


> Galaxy S8 or Xperia XZ premium?

Click to collapse



Obviously s8

---------- Post added at 04:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 AM ----------




orever said:


> Looking for a basic, cheap phone ($50-$100) that can run LineageOS. Can be a few years old. I only need it for Wifi connectivity and basic stuff like an alarm clock for streaming. Totally fine with something that's a few years old or more. Had a Nexus 7 2013, but it died. There are just too many options and I'm not very familiar with the Android device landscape.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Old oneplus one, any redmi 3 series phone, nexus 5,zuk z1, z2 etc, galaxy s4 are some of the options.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 13, 2018)

orever said:


> Looking for a basic, cheap phone ($50-$100) that can run LineageOS. Can be a few years old. I only need it for Wifi connectivity and basic stuff like an alarm clock for streaming. Totally fine with something that's a few years old or more. Had a Nexus 7 2013, but it died. There are just too many options and I'm not very familiar with the Android device landscape.
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



Lg stylo 3 plus


----------



## _sky.captain_ (Mar 14, 2018)

This might be a dumb set of questions but I don't know the answers and can't find them anywhere that I trust as much as XDA. So here goes!

1. Can I buy a CDMA phone that is "unlocked" and use it on Verizon? I am tied to Verizon for the time being. I am thinking about the Pixel 2 XL but would welcome generic answers in case I change my mind.
2. If I buy an "unlocked" Pixel 2 XL, I assume that means it is SIM-unlocked (so I can move it to Verizon), not OEM-unlocked (so I can root it). Is this the correct understanding of "unlocked in this context? 
3. If I am right about #2, is it possible to OEM-unlock the Pixel 2 XL, or otherwise get a way to root it?

Thanks a lot for any guidance.


----------



## vargasx2 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Note 8 or Pixel 2XL*

Hi everyone!

I'm new to the game. I have an old Galaxy S4 which is about to die so I'm trying to decide what my next phone is going to be. I take a lot of photos and watch videos, use a lot social medias so my two chioces are Samsung galaxy note 8 and Pixel 2 XL. What would you guys suggest? Also I'm an engineering student, so I use the calculator and apps like wolfram alpha or similar. 

Thanks


----------



## force70 (Mar 14, 2018)

Pixel 2 xl is a good choice.

Id go S9 plus over note 8 though due to the fingerprint sensor not being in an idiotic location and the stereo speakers.

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## _sky.captain_ (Mar 15, 2018)

chrisleonard said:


> This might be a dumb set of questions but I don't know the answers and can't find them anywhere that I trust as much as XDA. So here goes!
> 
> 1. Can I buy a CDMA phone that is "unlocked" and use it on Verizon? I am tied to Verizon for the time being. I am thinking about the Pixel 2 XL but would welcome generic answers in case I change my mind.
> 2. If I buy an "unlocked" Pixel 2 XL, I assume that means it is SIM-unlocked (so I can move it to Verizon), not OEM-unlocked (so I can root it). Is this the correct understanding of "unlocked in this context?
> ...

Click to collapse



Ping ... anybody have insight on this? I'm also wondering if I'd need a custom ROM on the Pixel 2 XL to prevent Verizon from locking it with an OTA, or if it would stay OEM-unlocked even after an OTA.


----------



## anon1135 (Mar 15, 2018)

what do u guys suggest for a budget front facing speaker phone with good battery life? this is a rare combination that's hard to find


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 15, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> what do u guys suggest for a budget front facing speaker phone with good battery life? this is a rare combination that's hard to find

Click to collapse



Motorola phones:silly:


----------



## Ahmadraza8090 (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm searching for original beats audio earphones that comes with HTC one m7. Wasted too much time searching on online shopping website. Several has came up with the pricing around 250-900/- inr. All duplicates...
Anyone know where I can get a genuine one or if anyone has one for sale. Hit me a DM. Thank you
Location - India


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 15, 2018)

I'd go s9 due to still having a headphone jack.

---------- Post added at 05:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------




vargasx2 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the game. I have an old Galaxy S4 which is about to die so I'm trying to decide what my next phone is going to be. I take a lot of photos and watch videos, use a lot social medias so my two chioces are Samsung galaxy note 8 and Pixel 2 XL. What would you guys suggest? Also I'm an engineering student, so I use the calculator and apps like wolfram alpha or similar.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



I'd go s9 or note 8 due to still having a headphone jack.


----------



## zixxorb (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello all!

So I'm looking to get a new android device soon but unfortunately I've no idea which one. Currently I have the Samsung galaxy j3 emerge and I'm a Samsung fan so I've been looking at those. I've come up with a list of things I'd like it to have (feature wise) so if you can give me recommendations based on this, it'd be amazing. 

Requirements:

-Carrier: unlocked or able to be used on virgin mobile (I think almost all sprint phones can be. Correct me if I'm wrong)
-Nfc
-Amoled screen
-Latest Android
-Custom roms
-5ghz wifi support
-SD card slot
-Ir blaster (maybe. Optional but would be nice)
-Headphone jack (also optional I suppose. Can't believe I have to say that lol) 

***Less than $500 USD***

If there's anything that might match this, or really close to it, that would be amazing. Also, will take other good recommendations as long as below $500.

Thanks guys!


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 16, 2018)

zixxorb said:


> Hello all!
> 
> So I'm looking to get a new android device soon but unfortunately I've no idea which one. Currently I have the Samsung galaxy j3 emerge and I'm a Samsung fan so I've been looking at those. I've come up with a list of things I'd like it to have (feature wise) so if you can give me recommendations based on this, it'd be amazing.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Honor v10, lg v30, op5, 5t seems to be closest matching ur requirements


----------



## anon1135 (Mar 17, 2018)

anyone know about Sony Xperia z phones? they seem like the best budget front facing speakers after all of my searching. there's a battery life thread for z2 model that can go over 10hr sot but that phone is a bit old and not easy to get. z5 however can be bought easily for under $200 usd but many are reporting bad battery life nowhere close to the older z2


----------



## Ishika.1 (Mar 18, 2018)

*Should I buy Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in 2018?*

1. Is it genuinely best to buy it this year? (Because, since its OS is old (KitKat) and can be updated up to Marshmallow (as far as I got to know), so there might be problems after the updates, like some part or the whole mobile not working properly or some apps not responding properly to the updates etc. Furthermore, after warranty period, don't know whether it will be easy to replace its parts if required or not, because, it is an old model. I am buying it because of the air commands smart select and image clip, accuracy of stylus in writing, removable battery, 2.7 GHz quad core, 3 GB RAM and USB host. My most uses will be limited to writing notes, web browsing including downloading and uploading files, connecting  SSD to it and transferring files to and fro, messaging, listening and watching audio and video files and WhatsApp. I will download very few apps like 2-3 which are very necessary).

2. I want to connect either 1TB or 2TB SSD to it. So, will it function properly without hanging or slow speed? (Of course, I'll connect the SSD to a power bank. The SSD will mostly contain audio and video files. I am not expecting look and build from the mobile but a speedy performance in any scenario).

3. I am opting for a new mobile (because, since it is an old model so the used refurbished mobiles might have speedy performance issues and battery might not long last), which I'll get from online store. One store has it for around $500 and the other for around $650.  Is this decision best or not?

I genuinely need help in this matter because I don't have a smartphone for more than a year and a half, but have a basic feature phone. And I have been searching information about this mobile for the past 3-4 months and now my decision is near to final. Still, if there are some genuine stuffs which seriously negates this device then I will reconsider my decisions. I will be very thankful for the replies.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 18, 2018)

Ahmadraza8090 said:


> I'm searching for original beats audio earphones that comes with HTC one m7. Wasted too much time searching on online shopping website. Several has came up with the pricing around 250-900/- inr. All duplicates...
> Anyone know where I can get a genuine one or if anyone has one for sale. Hit me a DM. Thank you
> Location - India

Click to collapse



The M7 didn't come with actual Beats headphones. The headphones were designed to look like beats and were actually made by HTC. HTC just took advice from beats and implemented it in to their headphones.


----------



## RBEmerson (Mar 18, 2018)

My wife's S5 is almost dead (screen, battery, and probably processor) - assume it's only slightly better than bricked. 
The new phone must be rootable, usable with VZW, and costs less than $750 needed for a factory Pixel 2. I currently have an S7 and wouldn't mind buying it again but rooting it was a challenge (up yours VZW!!). If I weren't stuck with VZW, I'd take a GSM-only phone. With VZW, that's out.


----------



## force70 (Mar 18, 2018)

RBEmerson said:


> My wife's S5 is almost dead (screen, battery, and probably processor) - assume it's only slightly better than bricked.
> The new phone must be rootable, usable with VZW, and costs less than $750 needed for a factory Pixel 2. I currently have an S7 and wouldn't mind buying it again but rooting it was a challenge (up yours VZW!!). If I weren't stuck with VZW, I'd take a GSM-only phone. With VZW, that's out.

Click to collapse



Look for an OG pixel XL, should be cheaper than the 2XL but your giving up 2 main improvements over the 2 XL also.

Id save up a bit more and get the 2.

Not sure if the One plus 5T works on cdma but that could be an option if it does

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## royce321 (Mar 21, 2018)

I am looking for a replacement phone now......i've had straight talk for quite awhile now and am getting tired of the same price for a service thats only getting slower on the data side....gonna try mint sim as its half the price for the same 10 gigs

anyways I am one of those sticklers that just has to have a hard home button on a phone as its a good reassurance for the eventual program crash I cannot stand the blasted software buttons 

i've been thinking of getting a s7 edge for awhile and have been waiting for prices to drop....however its now to the point where I cannot buy the thing retail and have to head towards online sources such as ebay and mercari as theres no way i'm paying $330 for a phone thats broken before and will again aka refurbished or even more for a "new" phone that has likely been used and is already has a slightly burned in screen....i'm surprised at the prices for phones that have broken screens, burn in, or worse  

i'm currently using a samsung galaxy prime and its a pile of #)$#* but it works for now 

I don't do anything heavy on the phone......just stream video and the random game here n there...preferably 64gb as even though theres sd backup, onboard is usually faster i'm assuming 

can anyone recommend an alternative to the s7 edge such as the nokia 8 or something? 

thought about the samsung note 4 but the lack of up to date software is making me going hmm....a work buddy had a note 5 and eventually replaced it with the 8 as it apparently has horrible battery life

eek that went on for awhile....any help would be appreciated


----------



## anon1135 (Mar 21, 2018)

hmm options seem limited if u need a physical home button I can't remember many at all. if u can accept phones without them there a lot of great budget choices though. how about a fingerprint scanner that's also a home button?


----------



## RBEmerson (Mar 21, 2018)

Pixel costs keep going past my comfort point, to say nothing of my wife's comfort point. Since I know the unlocked S7 can be rooted, I bought a second SM G930U (from Best Buy - $470+tax). There's no hope of having TWRP, etc. but I can live with that. The reason to root is to support TI, V4A, etc. instead of completely re-designing the phone custom ROM's, etc. This isn't my preferred choice but, cursed with using VZW, it's the closest I'll get to that.

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 PM ----------




anon1135 said:


> hmm options seem limited if u need a physical home button I can't remember many at all. if u can accept phones without them there a lot of great budget choices though. how about a fingerprint scanner that's also a home button?

Click to collapse



What he said. Holding out for a mechanical home button, unless there's some compelling reason for needing one, is overly limiting one's options. In my case, buying a flamingo pink Pixel 2XL for $9.99 would be a deal breaker.


Just kidding...


----------



## royce321 (Mar 21, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> how about a fingerprint scanner that's also a home button?

Click to collapse



I was thinking about that as an alternative therefore the consideration of a nokia 8 phone since it looks similar to the s7 edge size wise



RBEmerson said:


> The reason to root is to support TI, V4A, etc. instead of completely re-designing the phone custom ROM's, etc. This isn't my preferred choice but, cursed with using VZW, it's the closest I'll get to that.

Click to collapse



exactly! room for customization is definitely needed for this purchase

on the bright side with verzion you have that app that live streams games for free including the previous superbowl  



RBEmerson said:


> In my case, buying a flamingo pink Pixel 2XL for $9.99 would be a deal breaker.
> Just kidding...

Click to collapse



A pink phone of any flavor would be a bit silly but thankfully thats what skins and cases are for  

as for the pixel 2xl my brother purchased one recently......not a huge fan of the blueish screen when panning


----------



## anon1135 (Mar 21, 2018)

royce321 said:


> I am looking for a replacement phone now......i've had straight talk for quite awhile now and am getting tired of the same price for a service thats only getting slower on the data side....gonna try mint sim as its half the price for the same 10 gigs
> 
> anyways I am one of those sticklers that just has to have a hard home button on a phone as its a good reassurance for the eventual program crash I cannot stand the blasted software buttons
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try looking up ZTE blade v8 pro on amazon that's the best/cheapest I could find with a home button. around 150 usd for good dual camera, higher than 3k mah battery, qc 2.0 and energy efficient snapdragon 625 processor but I saw reviews say ZTE updates suck. rare to find phones available with specs that cheap and working lte bands in the US. similar ones would probably cost about 50+ dollars more with missing bands, no home button, worse battery or camera. good luck

I used to see them being sold on bestbuy site but looks like they're sold out now


----------



## RBEmerson (Mar 21, 2018)

If your primary concern is just to buy another phone, do some homework with Google. There are lots of lists and lots of reviews. _You_ know what you want out of a phone more than we do. Pick the carrier that matches your needs. Again, you know what you want better than we do. Gently meant, XDA really isn't the place to be asking these questions - androidcentral, etc., etc. are better places for a simple "which phone should I buy". 

If your question is I want a phone I can root, then you're in the right place. But... not every phone that seems to be The Phone for you can be rooted. Expect your choices to be limited. You may not even be able to get "the latest and greatest" and have a rooted phone. This situation is exactly why I pulled the trigger on a second S7 rather than an S8 or S9. I need to be drop-dead certain I can root what I buy. 

In general, Verizon is IMNSHO about as evil a carrier as exists. The phone you pay good money for probably can't be rooted. It's going to have tons of bloatware. The service isn't cheap. International service is stupid expensive ($25 / 100 *M*b - yes, *M*b). I'd drop it in a New York minute if I could be 100% certain the replacement carrier had coverage equal to or better than VZW's. I live on the edge of a dark zone although only about 25-30 miles from Philadelphia. I tried AT&T and was able to break the contract because AT&T left me in the dark here and too many other places along the East Coast. We often travel in "the sticks". VZW coverage there is surprisingly good. The choice is "be able to use the phone" vs. "might as well be bricked, although not paying a lot for the service". 

Again, all of the above is meant to be kind advice.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 21, 2018)

RBEmerson said:


> If your primary concern is just to buy another phone, do some homework with Google. There are lots of lists and lots of reviews. You know what you want out of a phone more than we do. Pick the carrier that matches your needs. Again, you know what you want better than we do. Gently meant, XDA really isn't the place to be asking these questions - androidcentral, etc., etc. are better places for a simple "which phone should I buy".
> 
> If your question is I want a phone I can root, then you're in the right place. But... not every phone that seems to be The Phone for you can be rooted. Expect your choices to be limited. You may not even be able to get "the latest and greatest" and have a rooted phone. This situation is exactly why I pulled the trigger on a second S7 rather than an S8 or S9. I need to be drop-dead certain I can root what I buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the place to ask about a new phone though? This forum subject is literally labeled "what's your next phone/ WHAT SHOULD I BUY" that means this section is specifically to talk about buying phones. Take your ass somewhere else. If it wasn't allowed the whole God damn page would be deleted, but guess what it's right here for us all to comment on.


----------



## RBEmerson (Mar 21, 2018)

Anger management problems maybe?


----------



## kemdroid (Mar 22, 2018)

RBEmerson said:


> Anger management problems maybe?

Click to collapse



Dude's just making a valid point.


----------



## 21-Savage (Mar 22, 2018)

If anybody knows where I can get an AXON 7 for cheap I'd be grateful. That's the exact phone I'm moving on to even though I love my G3.


----------



## kemdroid (Mar 22, 2018)

21-Savage said:


> If anybody knows where I can get an AXON 7 for cheap I'd be grateful. That's the exact phone I'm moving on to even though I love my G3.

Click to collapse



Lg g3? Check swappa but be careful.


----------



## JonnyW710 (Mar 22, 2018)

RBEmerson said:


> Anger management problems maybe?

Click to collapse



I don't know what part was angry? Cause I said God damn? I mean I was just pointing out the facts. "Swearing" is actually a form of putting emphasis on a statement. It doesn't always mean anger. Also "take your ass somewhere" is in no way anger. It is like when someone says "GTFO".

---------- Post added at 08:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




21-Savage said:


> If anybody knows where I can get an AXON 7 for cheap I'd be grateful. That's the exact phone I'm moving on to even though I love my G3.

Click to collapse



Agreed with kemdroid, check swappa. I haven't personally bought from them so I have no input on the website, but it's who I hear everyone goes through for buying used phones.


----------



## Maya765 (Mar 23, 2018)

In my view Google Pixel 2 XL could be great choice. Its even on the list of the best phones of 2018. The best camera on the market, good battery life, the latest Qualcomm Snapdragon 835 processor. Its quite expensive toy but it is worth any price


----------



## Ishika.1 (Mar 23, 2018)

*Should I buy Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in 2018?*

1. Is it genuinely best to buy it this year? (Because, since its OS is old (KitKat) and can be updated up to Marshmallow (as far as I got to know), so there might be problems after the updates, like some part or the whole mobile not working properly or some apps not responding properly to the updates etc. Furthermore, after warranty period, don't know whether it will be easy to replace its parts if required or not, because, it is an old model. I am buying it because of the *air commands smart select and image clip, accuracy of stylus in writing, removable battery, 2.7 GHz quad core*, 3 GB RAM and USB host. My most uses will be limited to writing notes, web browsing including downloading media files especially from YouTube and uploading files to online storage, connecting SSD to it and transferring files to and fro, messaging, listening and watching audio and video files. I will download very few apps like 2-3 which are very necessary).

2. I want to connect either 1TB or 2TB SSD to it. So, will it function properly without hanging or slow speed? (Of course, I'll connect the SSD to a power bank. The SSD will mostly contain audio and video files. I am not expecting build from the mobile but a speedy performance in any scenario).

3. I am opting for a new mobile (because, since it is an old model so the used refurbished mobiles might have speedy performance issues and battery might not long last), which I'll get from online store. Also, I don't want the scratches, missing paints etc. from the refurbished mobile. One store has a new mobile for around $500 and the other one (Amazon) has it for for around $650. Is this decision best or not?

I genuinely need help in this matter because I don't have a smartphone for more than a year and a half, but have a basic feature phone. And I have been searching information about this mobile for the past 3-4 months and now my decision is near to final. Still, if there are some genuine stuffs which seriously negates this device then I will reconsider my decisions. I will be very thankful for the replies.


----------



## dwh2o13 (Mar 25, 2018)

Maya765 said:


> In my view Google Pixel 2 XL could be great choice. Its even on the list of the best phones of 2018. The best camera on the market, good battery life, the latest Qualcomm Snapdragon 835 processor. Its quite expensive toy but it is worth any price

Click to collapse



Just out of curiosity, do you happen to own one?


----------



## force70 (Mar 26, 2018)

dwh2o13 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you happen to own one?

Click to collapse



I do and agree with this person   except  the part about best 0f 2018 since the pixel 3 will be better of course.

sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## dwh2o13 (Mar 26, 2018)

force70 said:


> I do and agree with this person   except  the part about best 0f 2018 since the pixel 3 will be better of course.
> 
> sent from my Pixel 2 XL or Note FE

Click to collapse



Considering the phone but no expandable memory and no headphone jack are minor drawbacks for me.  The camera and overall performance might push me to getting it.  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrish9309 (Mar 26, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Xiaomi is only oem i know which really wants to keep infrared blaster in there every devices, as most others oems are just removing or keeping it limited to higher end devices.
> You can go with note 5 pro 6gb ram, litarly speaking, 4gb ram is enough.

Click to collapse



So I ordered a redmi note 5 pro finally once I could find one and just cancelled my order I got to checking and the lte channels are not the same as Verizon so I had a few questions 1. Was I correct in cancelling 2. Are there any that work for Verizon Thanks ahead of time

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 26, 2018)

chrish9309 said:


> So I ordered a redmi note 5 pro finally once I could find one and just cancelled my order I got to checking and the lte channels are not the same as Verizon so I had a few questions 1. Was I correct in cancelling 2. Are there any that work for Verizon Thanks ahead of time

Click to collapse



Sorry but Xiaomi focuses on Indian and Chinese markets, i m Indian so Xiaomi devices are popular here.
I doubt if these devices will support proper connectivity, only few mi devices supports global bands.


----------



## chrish9309 (Mar 26, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Sorry but Xiaomi focuses on Indian and Chinese markets, i m Indian so Xiaomi devices are popular here.
> I doubt if these devices will support proper connectivity, only few mi devices supports global bands.

Click to collapse



Thank you, I've seen and heard of a few but no new ones for USA Verizon Band 2 and 4, They really do make so great stuff maybe someday they will expand there reach of course then I'll probably have to pay USA Samsung prices

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## narshi shukla (Mar 27, 2018)

chrish9309 said:


> Thank you, I've seen and heard of a few but no new ones for USA Verizon Band 2 and 4, They really do make so great stuff maybe someday they will expand there reach of course then I'll probably have to pay USA Samsung prices

Click to collapse



Xiaomi already confirmed they will enter US in next year.


----------



## chrish9309 (Mar 27, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Xiaomi already confirmed they will enter US in next year.

Click to collapse



Did some looking the only one that would work for me is the mix 2 but it's so expensive I might as well buy a note 8


Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## nimbulan (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm hoping somebody can help me find a phone because I'm having a ton of trouble locating one that matches.

Requirements: SD card slot preferrably (128 GB storage may work), 3.5mm audio jack, preferably work on AT&T bands (12 and 17 primarily,) and I am very interested in MicroG so I need to be able to install some sort of custom ROM that supports signature spoofing like LineageOS or AOSP.  I'm not worried about features as long as it has decent performance.


----------



## džejms din (Mar 29, 2018)

Country: Serbia/Balkan

Carrier: Unlocked / mts

Price: Off, 300e limit

Size Preference: No more then 5,2'.

What will it be used for: Camera, light usage.

Preferred brands: Don't care as long they update.

Other: Camera better or in range with Huawei p9

Hello,

I will sell my P9 soon, and i will have around 300e to get a new phone. Now, P9 is 2016 flagship, and in camera range (_most important for me, because i don't have other camera equipment_) closest phones are S7 and 6S.. also price is around 250e ish. Problem is that both (_all 3 to be exact_) phones are near or damn near eol. That makes me think should i get one of them and then swtich up in maybe 6 months or pick some decent midrange from 2017/2018 and have future proof. As for iOS vs Android i don't really care. Never used iOS tho, that might be fun..and i ususaly set Android stock and minimal as possible. Only social media i use is _Instagram_ and most of my battery went on either _music_, or _browsing reddit_. In camera deparment features are not so needed, also i don't do night photos or videos. So still photos and maybe OIS would be nice.


----------



## Nosferatu. (Apr 2, 2018)

Looking for a TABLET.  

I tried using Google without much avail.  

Currently when my wife and I travel we use our laptop to binge watch multimedia while sitting on an airplane.  We figured for smaller space and longer battery life a tablet may not be a bad idea.  I haven't owned a tablet since the NEXUS 7 (2013) and don't know much about them these days.  

My quick searches online show tablets with Android 4.4, 5.1, & 6.0.  That's crazy!

I'm looking for one that is mod friendly.  (e.g. custom ROM for Nougat/Oreo with Magisk/SuperSU support).  Most of the models I look for I cross search in Google with XDA and don't find much.  

Obviously want a decent screen and decent headphone jack for audio.  Likely need an SD card for additional media storage.  

Lastly not looking to spend a ton of money on it to the point it would be cost prohibitive (e.g. just go buy a new laptop at that point).  

Thanks!


----------



## Anas Rahman (Apr 2, 2018)

Nosferatu. said:


> Looking for a TABLET.
> 
> I tried using Google without much avail.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can have a look at lenovo's tablet range


----------



## Krzysieq (Apr 2, 2018)

What sort of money are You looking to spend? I suppose any half decent laptop will set You back no less than 700$, while I'm sure You can get top notch tablet experience for 500$ or less. I'm recently thinking about Huawei mediapad m5, but there are cheaper alternatives, notably by Lenovo as mentioned in the previous reply.


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 3, 2018)

Krzysieq said:


> What sort of money are You looking to spend? I suppose any half decent laptop will set You back no less than 700$, while I'm sure You can get top notch tablet experience for 500$ or less. I'm recently thinking about Huawei mediapad m5, but there are cheaper alternatives, notably by Lenovo as mentioned in the previous reply.

Click to collapse



Nvidia Shield is a good buy too. 

Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nosferatu. (Apr 3, 2018)

Krzysieq said:


> What sort of money are You looking to spend? I suppose any half decent laptop will set You back no less than 700$, while I'm sure You can get top notch tablet experience for 500$ or less. I'm recently thinking about Huawei mediapad m5, but there are cheaper alternatives, notably by Lenovo as mentioned in the previous reply.

Click to collapse



Thought about it and then I saw it doesn't have L1 Windvine so no 1080p on YouTube TV (could care less about Netflix but uses same DRM).   It only uses L3 so I decided to take a pass.  



Amirk365 said:


> Nvidia Shield is a good buy too.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI BLN-L24 using XDA Labs

Click to collapse



Isn't the hardware kinda dated on the Shield?  I bought a Galaxy Tab S3 for now and said screw it to rooting.  That's what I have the phone for.  We have an upcoming trip and we come back just before the return window ends.  Figured it'll be a good chance to test out.


----------



## niC00L147 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi guys, 
so I'm thinking about replacing my S3 and my mobile carrier has good deals on these:
Huawei P9, Honor 9, Galaxy A5, Moto X4, Mate 10 lite, Moto Z2 Play, HTC U Play, Xperia XA2 and Huawei P20 lite.
I could get any of these for around 250 euros or less. 
I would want all the features S3 has + something more and good custom rom support (Project Treble probably). Which one should I choose?


----------



## hurdlesemo (Apr 8, 2018)

Ok guys been a while since I've been on here, so I'm sure this is answered elsewhere but need some good advice.

I have an S5 on Verizon my wife and I have been using as our primary source of internet using tethering for the past several years. Obviously the phone is rooted and still running KitKat 4.4.4 on the NI2 kernel. When phone updates and loses root I just roll it back.

So long story short and to the point, we are needing a new phone. This one's performance is degrading and a new battery is still not holding a complete charge for very long.

Looking at the newer Galaxies but needing to continue to be able to root and use the hotspot feature as we use nearly 100GB per month in data. Any suggestions on hardware, etc. is appreciated.


----------



## NLivingstonAP (Apr 9, 2018)

hurdlesemo said:


> Ok guys been a while since I've been on here, so I'm sure this is answered elsewhere but need some good advice.
> 
> I have an S5 on Verizon my wife and I have been using as our primary source of internet using tethering for the past several years. Obviously the phone is rooted and still running KitKat 4.4.4 on the NI2 kernel. When phone updates and loses root I just roll it back.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you're planning to stick with the Galaxies but want to root, definitely make sure to get an "international" version (Exynos processor, not Qualcomm). With newer Galaxies bought from carriers (anything S7 and on), it's impossible to unlock the bootloader, and therefore there are very few or no ways to root.

You should still be able to make a hotspot in the normal way, the phone not being from Verizon won't have any effect on whether you can do that or not, in my experience.


----------



## simonbigwave (Apr 9, 2018)

noob question: what  is the  order  of who gets fastest Android  ROM/firmware  upgrade? (i know pixel gets fastest , but of these 4 what is the order?)

-Oppo
-Xiaomi
-Huawei
-OnePlus


----------



## Anas Rahman (Apr 9, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> noob question: what is the order of who gets fastest Android ROM/firmware upgrade? (i know pixel gets fastest , but of these 4 what is the order?)
> 
> -Oppo
> -Xiaomi
> ...

Click to collapse



It should be one of oneplus or huawei.


----------



## JShan (Apr 11, 2018)

I too am ready to get another phone, and would love some recommendations. Rather than buy a new phone, I'm hoping to hit Swappa or ebay and get a good deal on a gently used model. My wish list is:
* Dual Sim
* Decent size but not too big (5-5.5 inch screen; not into the super-huge phablet thing)
* Good camera
* Active developer community: I'd love a phone that would allow me to expect, with some degree of certainty, a stable and fully functional Oreo ROM. And I'd love the security of knowing that there are new ROMs being developed to try. If there are good options for Oreo, and a reasonable expectation that a stable Android P ROM will appear in the near future, that will keep me satisfied with my phone for a while. 
Any recommendations out there? Thanks!


----------



## narshi shukla (Apr 11, 2018)

JShan said:


> I too am ready to get another phone, and would love some recommendations. Rather than buy a new phone, I'm hoping to hit Swappa or ebay and get a good deal on a gently used model. My wish list is:
> * Dual Sim
> * Decent size but not too big (5-5.5 inch screen; not into the super-huge phablet thing)
> * Good camera
> ...

Click to collapse



You should have described what's you budget.
Most phones nowadays ships dual sim and have screen size of 5.5 inch. 18:9 6 inch displays are new trend.
The camera performance greatly depends on how much money u r ready to spend.
There are very few devices which have very good rom supports, in India we have oneplus, Xiaomi motorola lenovo as the top rom support oems, never go with other sic than qualcomm,Samsung is highly doubtful about custom rom support and huawei unless its confirmed to have project treble though there are some devices have good development.
Most Xiaomi devices are unofficially project treble supported, most new huawei devices got treble too.
If u described your budget, recommendations will be more device specific.


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 11, 2018)

Anybody know a phone that uses 2 Sims simultaneously with an SD card like the honor 5x?


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 11, 2018)

Hey guys I'm tuning of upgrading my shield K1, I'm looking to spend £200-£250 and looking for around 10 inch screen and good gaming performance what do you think the best option is? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 11, 2018)

robgee789 said:


> Hey guys I'm tuning of upgrading my shield K1, I'm looking to spend £200-£250 and looking for around 10 inch screen and good gaming performance what do you think the best option is?

Click to collapse



Hi I'm not sure what phone is best for you but does mi A1 have colorful notification lights? Or just one colour in custom ROMs?


----------



## robgee789 (Apr 11, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hi I'm not sure what phone is best for you but does mi A1 have colorful notification lights? Or just one colour in custom ROMs?

Click to collapse



It's just white all the time mate but it's a very good phone

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DA using Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 11, 2018)

robgee789 said:


> It's just white all the time mate but it's a very good phone

Click to collapse



Ohh my I was hoping it could be rbg with custom ROMs. I am looking for a phone that I can use two sims and SD card at the same time. Any mi phone does that ? Or other brand?


----------



## No-New-Phone (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey guys, my next smartphone should have a better camera than my current oneplus x. I don't play games, but it seems that best camera performance goes on par with hi end processing, so I am willing to spend up to 400 € / 500 $.

Question is: I like pocketable phones, form factor essential ph-1, Nokia n8 sirocco, Sony xz2 compact (all with a body of about 140 mm). For using the phone as long as possible, it should be open to the developer community. So oneplus, huawei or xiaomi should be the better matches, but they lack small powerful phones.

I'm wondering. IPhone x has a 143mm body, and I cannot see a real competitor. Next would be pixel 2? Retro design? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE E1003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Anas Rahman (Apr 14, 2018)

No-New-Phone said:


> Hey guys, my next smartphone should have a better camera than my current oneplus x. I don't play games, but it seems that best camera performance goes on par with hi end processing, so I am willing to spend up to 400 € / 500 $.
> 
> Question is: I like pocketable phones, form factor essential ph-1, Nokia n8 sirocco, Sony xz2 compact (all with a body of about 140 mm). For using the phone as long as possible, it should be open to the developer community. So oneplus, huawei or xiaomi should be the better matches, but they lack small powerful phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The original Google pixel would be a great choice but I'm not sure about its price now


----------



## Techkol (Apr 16, 2018)

*Not sure*

Not sure yet. now my phone is iphone 6 plus, to be honest, iphone is really good but the bettery is not,  I always need to bring a mobile power whenever where I go, it is too terrible. So my next phone no iphone anymore, maybe the Samsuny Galaxy S. Have you recommend?


----------



## billubakra (Apr 16, 2018)

Any cons in s9+ besides the battery and black screen issues?


----------



## dornz (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got me a v20 cams badass all right


----------



## overkill22 (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm using a Moto G4 Plus and I need to have an additional phone. 
I'm actually happy with the Moto G4, the only complaint is that the customer service sucks and there is a VERY COMMON problem with the screen (I'll send it back on warranty to change). Other than that I can't complain. But I won't buy another Moto/Lenovo since my experience with the customer care was so bad.

I'm looking for a new phone that has similar characteristics, if not better:
- price around $200/250
- screen 5" (I feel the 5.5" is good but it's too big, can't fit in my pockets - I would still consider a 5.5" only if there's nothing smaller)
- dual sim (essential)
- fingerprint sensor (essential)
- compass
- good battery (the Moto G4 Plus battery is enough for me, something similar would be good)
- possible to add SD card (not required if the phone itself has a good capacity >32Gb)
- waterproof (not essential but I'd add few bucks if a phone has this requirement)
- easily hackable (I like to revive devices when they're outdated, but also have a crap-free software on the new ones)
- can be a last year top gamma, if not with Android 6/7, there should be stable ROM to flash based on Android 7/8

I'm looking at Xiaomi Mi A1 but the screen is too big, or Huawei P9 but I don't like their Android version :/

Previously I had:
- Huawei P300 (cheap phone, bad customer service, screen problem never solved by the assistance, replaced after few months)
- Samsung Galaxy S3 (great phone, bought when it was already "old", get the crap out of it with custom ROM, broke the screen after 1 or 2 years, and still made 50 bucks selling in few hours)
- Moto G4 Plus (good phone overall, but won't buy the same brand again)

On a side note: I'm currently in Asia so I can have access to some brands that aren't in US or Europe market.

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## kschang (Apr 17, 2018)

Need a recommendation. 

I need a US Verizon Android phone that *can* be rooted. I got used to rooting the **** out of my phone and tweak it like mad.  microSD card slot would be nice but NOT required. I don't take photos or download bazillion MP3 files on it much.  I found the S6 (5.1 inches) slightly bigger than what I like, but tolerable. My Moto X (4.7 inches) was about right, as I can use it with one hand without going into one-hand mode, though the size requirement is obviously, probably impossible nowadays. I considered a Moto Z Force or Moto Z play, but the specs, while good on paper, was a little iffy for me. 

I started on Moto Droid (the original), went to Droid Bionic, then Moto X (original), and now I'm rocking a Samsung S6... Unrooted. Nobody has managed to root S6 unless I want to retrograde to the buggy 5.02 Lollipop.  

I can buy used, as I usually buy my phones off Swappa.  I'd prefer to keep the prices under $250 if it were possible. 

TLR

* Verizon
* Android
* Must be rootable 
* Under $250 (used is fine)
* Smaller phones are fine (I prefer my old Moto X to my Samsung S6 size wise)


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 18, 2018)

kschang said:


> Need a recommendation.
> 
> I need a US Verizon Android phone that *can* be rooted. I got used to rooting the **** out of my phone and tweak it like mad. microSD card slot would be nice but NOT required. I don't take photos or download bazillion MP3 files on it much. I found the S6 (5.1 inches) slightly bigger than what I like, but tolerable. My Moto X (4.7 inches) was about right, as I can use it with one hand without going into one-hand mode, though the size requirement is obviously, probably impossible nowadays. I considered a Moto Z Force or Moto Z play, but the specs, while good on paper, was a little iffy for me.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I might sound like a marketing agent with this lol but the Moto G5 Plus fits your requirements perfectly.


----------



## smhzhl (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello Dual Sim Dual Active telephone proposal 2018 ?


----------



## adJackson (Apr 18, 2018)

my next smart phone Sony Xperia XZ2 Premium


----------



## $HaGraTH (Apr 18, 2018)

hello,

Mate 10 Pro vs LGV30? Which one have better display, battery and will be better For next 2-3 years? 4GB ram in lg v30 is enough?  Which one is less "problematic"? I don't want to change roms etc.

Maybe you have another suggestions in similiar price? I can wait 2 months to buy sth


----------



## merrycachemiss (Apr 18, 2018)

I hope the Pixel 3 has a 10-bit display with legit HDR, would definitely upgrade from a Pixel 2 even though it's already great. SD845 can record 10-bit video files and support 10-bit displays, so here's hoping.


----------



## markd89 (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking for a recommendation. 
1. Preferrably a phone a couple of years old so I can buy it cheaply.
2. Rootable.
3. Availability of ROMs without Google stuff.
4. LTE support for TMobile in the USA + LTE in Europe


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 21, 2018)

Okay guys big question. Should I buy redmi note 4 or note 5? I heard redmi note 5 don't have rgb notification light.


----------



## moooztar (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,

I have a hearing disability and have had a problem finding a true solution to a non-rooted phone with a complete system-wide equalizer. (Especially non-rooted now that Google is on the war path with their new policies).

The closest I came was with my old LG Nexus 5x rooted with Arise EQ.

I "thought" Sony was famous for their music part of the phone and purchased the XZ1 Compact but of course ended disappointed. I also have waited to root it based on all the "green screen" camera feedback.

I read somewhere that the LG v10 had a true system-wide EQ but I am not sure; and it is too expensive to continue buying phones for this purpose. A quick way of testing if it is true system wide EQ is to play Pandora music and see if you can adjust the EQ at all (with the system wide EQ presets).

It baffles me that even an iPhone has not gotten to the stage of a true EQ. They "own" their own ecosystem and it would be super simple for them to "disable" local EQ (app EQ) if the global one was selected. They have had EQ profiles from the start but no development has ever been done to further support hearing disability. For Android is a no-brainer.

Many apps have now a built-in EQ, but not all. I listen to for example audiobooks and here is the worst support ever. Amazon, and all the rest lack any EQ support, and on Android even do not support the vendors EQ.

So to my Q: I really dream of a phone series with complete system-wide EQ. Like off the shelf "integrated" Arise or something. On that level.

Thank you so much if you know that you have a phone that works with any audio app and can reply back.

Ps. Software EQs are just not worth it / reliable.

M.


----------



## big_andy (Apr 21, 2018)

*Searching for the best (7") Car Tablet*

Hey XDA Community,

atm I have a 7" Galaxy A6 T280 mounted in my car.
But I have got 2 Problems:
- OTG/Charging is not working at the same time.
- Boot-Time is very slow (30 secs and more...)

So I´m searching for a new tab with following specs:
- OTG/Charging at the same time (if possible)
- Quick/Fastboot (Hibernate Mode) for booting in under 5 secs is a must.

BTW: Does every device which supports LineAge also supports quick boot?

Can someone recommend a device? Thank you very much.

Greetings

Andy


----------



## np231 (Apr 22, 2018)

Check out the competition so far in 2018. The best overall smartphone is Galaxy S9+ but if you are looking for stock Android then Google Pixel 2 XL. If you are on a budget then OnePlus 5T. Check out the comparison of the competition.Galaxy S9 vs Pixel 2 vs LG V30 vs OnePlus 5T


----------



## Atronid (Apr 22, 2018)

Hello guys
I currently own a Samsung Galaxy Core Prime SM-G361F with root, custom recovery (TWRP) and Xposed and use it to play arround with customing and development.
Recently I've been kindly told that my phone is getting old and I'd like to move to a better phone.


Here are my wishes:


- Middle budget: Under $300. Yes, we are not rich.

- Total development stuff I'd like to get available on the new phone:
    •Root: preferably — strongly wished — with SuperUser
    •Custom Recovery: preferably TWRP
    •Xposed Framework support (if possible)

- Strong/correct battery (I'm usually moving, so a strong battery would be greatly appreciated, but it's alright while the battery is not ridiculously weak.)

- Correct multimedia stuff:
    •Good screen, as wide as possible with good quality (above 480×800)
    •Correct internal speaker, but it doesn't really matter actually...
    •Good back camera (Whatever front camera quality — I hate selfies)

- Trusted brand: unless I am really wrong, not Nokia, LG and Sony. Also I'd like to avoid Samsung as their middle/low budget phones get worse years after years. Preferably Huawei (Honor) but if no phone of this brand is good with the previous points (liked so much Huawei 9 Lite but no known recovery for this so no root   ) then anything excepting the brands I mentioned not to get will be fine.

What could you propose me please?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 23, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Hello guys
> I currently own a Samsung Galaxy Core Prime SM-G361F with root, custom recovery (TWRP) and Xposed and use it to play arround with customing and development.
> Recently I've been kindly told that my phone is getting old and I'd like to move to a better phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You could try a Xiaomi device. I'm thinking of getting the successor to the MA1, though you may want to consider this device if you cannot wait. Moto G5 Plus should suit you too.


----------



## Davide57 (Apr 23, 2018)

I want to buy a Moto G5S Plus because I think that it is a good choice to avoid to spend a lot of money and have a good phone


----------



## adarshm4you (Apr 23, 2018)

Anybody bought smartphones these days from banggood shipping to india.What about custom duty you faced?Pls say all with prices you paid.


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 23, 2018)

Good afternoon friends, 

It's been awhile since I posted but I am looking to buy a new phone for my 12 year old son as his current unlocked att Alcatel allure that I picked up from Wally last year on clearance for $30 is just too slow & sluggish, plus att won't ever be updating it past 5.0 lp.

I seen that someone posted on Slickdeals that I can get him a brand new LG G5 on eBay for $120 w/ free shipping. Overall it gets decent reviews & but people posted that battery life was not so great along with having GPS problems. Spec wise it beats almost any mid range or budget phone available today. His current phone is a 5.5 in screen phone so I don't think a 5.3 will really bother him as the ram/rom along with screen resolution is better than his current phone. My main worries is if it gets the dreded LG boot loop issues? 

I'm also looking at and considering the LG Stylo 3 plus, or the Samsung J7 prime but yet again the G5 beats em in specs. Looking for recommendations on any of these phones or a similar inexpensive phone for my son. 

I'm also thinking about the Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge too now, but I also haven't ruled out the ZTE Axon 7 or the Le Pro 3 either. #Decisions Thank you very much & have a wonderful day!! [emoji848]

All the best,

Ron.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## narshi shukla (Apr 23, 2018)

QkTreasures said:


> Good afternoon friends,
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted but I am looking to buy a new phone for my 12 year old son as his current unlocked att Alcatel allure that I picked up from Wally last year on clearance for $30 is just too slow & sluggish, plus att won't ever be updating it past 5.0 lp.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Better to buy him more useful materials than a phone, ot buy him nokia banana phone or 3310:silly:

What lg g5? It's one of the worst device i have ever come across if you expect this Device to be true on its specs. I felt like all the specs are misleading, it hangs, it lags, it restarts, it's battery life is poor so is its camera,
Better to get latest chips than an 3 years older flagship.

S7 edge is a way better device what i have experienced, still using it, excellent screen, excellent camera,design brand trust and resell value too.


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 23, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Better to buy him more useful materials than a phone, ot buy him nokia banana phone or 3310:silly:
> 
> What lg g5? It's one of the worst device i have ever come across if you expect this Device to be true on its specs. I felt like all the specs are misleading, it hangs, it lags, it restarts, it's battery life is poor so is its camera,
> Better to get latest chips than an 3 years older flagship.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your help. 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## somerain (Apr 24, 2018)

*Low budget, decent camera?*

Hey guys!

I'm looking for a phone for my mum, with preferably 5,5" screen, and as good a camera as €100/$120 can buy.

What i found was
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5a (€100/$120, 5.5" but with an average camera)
- Huawei Honor 6a (over budget, €120/$145, with only 5" but a great camera)

Is there any reliable alternative between these two?

Thank you!!


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 24, 2018)

somerain said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking for a phone for my mum, with preferably 5,5" screen, and as good a camera as €100/$120 can buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try MiA1


----------



## iTzRoni (Apr 24, 2018)

GUYS

I dont know if i should buy a LG G6 or Nokia 7plus or any other Smartphone for under 400€.
You have any other ideas?


Greetings


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 24, 2018)

iTzRoni said:


> GUYS
> 
> I dont know if i should buy a LG G6 or Nokia 7plus or any other Smartphone for under 400€.
> You have any other ideas?
> ...

Click to collapse



I would get the LG V30 over the LG G6

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## iTzRoni (Apr 24, 2018)

QkTreasures said:


> I would get the LG V30 over the LG G6

Click to collapse



Yeah of course but it isn't under 400


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 24, 2018)

iTzRoni said:


> Yeah of course but it isn't under 400

Click to collapse



I think you can find for about $500 on eBay? 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## christiebunny (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m looking for a new phone, I’ve narrowed it down to a couple:

1st Choice: Samsung S9+: (6GB / 64GB / 6.2” / Snap845 / MicroSD
2nd Choice: Samsung Note 8: (6GB / 128GB / 6.3” / Snap835 / MicroSD)
3rd Choice: OnePlus 5T : (8GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Snap835 / NoSD)
4th Choice: Huawei Mate 10 Pro: (6GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Kirin / NoSD)
5th Choice: Google Pixel XL: (4GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Snap835 / NoSD)

(I was also looking at the Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S (8GB / 256GB / 6.0” / Snap845 / NoSD), but I can’t find much on it, and my hunch it it’s not Verizon compatible.)

I’m assuming all these are Verizon compatible, though, since all have at least bands 2&4, and most have 2/4/13. They also all say ‘USB Type C’, but does anyone know if they are, and actually have 3.x speed throughput, or are they just running USB 2.0 in disguise?

I'm not looking for a Verizon branded phone, I'm hoping for one that's decently unlockable/rootable/ rommable/etc.   It's pretty much neck-and-neck for the top three, though leaning towards the S9+. I tried checking the forms, but I'm having trouble figuring out some of them, sorting out whether the US model is rootable or not. So, which are rootable? (preferably Magisk) Which are rom-able as well? And which (if any) are S-OFF? And, are there any other noteworthy ‘red flags’ I should be aware of for any of these models (besides the annoying Knox, for Samsung)?


----------



## JonnyW710 (Apr 25, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> I’m looking for a new phone, I’ve narrowed it down to a couple:
> 
> 1st Choice: Samsung S9+: (6GB / 64GB / 6.2” / Snap845 / MicroSD
> 2nd Choice: Samsung Note 8: (6GB / 128GB / 6.3” / Snap835 / MicroSD)
> ...

Click to collapse



S9+ U.S. Variant, which has the Snapdragon, is not rootable. One Plus 5T I believe is rootable, but sold out in the U.S. From what I have read it is an outstanding phone and if you can get one I would go with the One Plus 5T. I've heard good things about the Mate 10 pro, but I haven't read enough in to it for me to say I recommend it.  If you go with Pixel XL I would just go with the Pixel 2 XL


----------



## christiebunny (Apr 25, 2018)

JonnyW710 said:


> S9+ U.S. Variant, which has the Snapdragon, is not rootable. One Plus 5T I believe is rootable, but sold out in the U.S. From what I have read it is an outstanding phone and if you can get one I would go with the One Plus 5T. I've heard good things about the Mate 10 pro, but I haven't read enough in to it for me to say I recommend it.  If you go with Pixel XL I would just go with the Pixel 2 XL

Click to collapse



The Huawei has a Kirin CPU, but all the others have Snapdragon 835/845's, just like the S9+.  I know snapdragons are hard to crack, but I'd been under the impression that the S9+'s model SM-965U1 was unlocked and rootable, as was the Note 8's SM-950U1, and the Pixel.  I wasn't sure _how_ unlocked they were though-- e.g. were they just rootable, or also rommable, or fully S-OFF. Or, for that matter, whether the Mate 10 pro and 5T were.


----------



## Biomecanoid (Apr 25, 2018)

Hello,

I would like to find the best phone with removable battery.
Is there a list somewhere of new phone models that actually have a removable battery  ?

Do you guys know any?

Thanks


----------



## QkTreasures (Apr 25, 2018)

Biomecanoid said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to find the best phone with removable battery.
> Is there a list somewhere of new phone models that actually have a removable battery  ?
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V20, LG G5

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonnyW710 (Apr 25, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> The Huawei has a Kirin CPU, but all the others have Snapdragon 835/845's, just like the S9+. I know snapdragons are hard to crack, but I'd been under the impression that the S9+'s model SM-965U1 was unlocked and rootable, as was the Note 8's SM-950U1, and the Pixel. I wasn't sure how unlocked they were though-- e.g. were they just rootable, or also rommable, or fully S-OFF. Or, for that matter, whether the Mate 10 pro and 5T were.

Click to collapse



It's unlocked as in Sim Unlocked. Can be used with any sim card. It's not rootable. Only the international model, which contains exynos, is rootable. The one plus 5t is rootable and custom roms, but like I said sold out in the u.s. and I believe the u.k. If you can get your hands on it then I would. The Note 8 is the same as the 9+ it is sim unlocked but not rootable. There is safestrap for the u.s. variant, but only the international variant is rootable.  From what I read the Mate 10 Pro is rootable and has custom roms, but that was just taking a quick peak in the forums. There could be restrictions with different variants, I recommend reading every thread under the roms thread for the mate 10. Make sure to click the roms not lite roms and see what people are saying.


----------



## bingo6104 (Apr 28, 2018)

Ok I'm itching for a new phone. I am still rocking my note 4 rooted and running a rom with a zerolemon extended battery. 
As well as my nexus 6
 I really hate most phones you can't added a extended battery and I tried the battery case for the nexus 6 and I wasn't impressed at all. 

 So here is my dilemma. I like to play mobile games and either my note 4 is just old and can't hang and the nexus 6 battery just doesn't last. I'm sure the battery is just worn out. 

I am on vzw and I do like the specs on the s9 plus. I do like to root my phones. But tripping Knox during the warranty period would probably keep me from doing it anyways. I just briefly read up on the root guide. It would take time anyway since the phone is new since it's locked down except for int model. 

 I have always used a note since the first. So going to a s9 plus would be a change. Well I guess it's sort of the same just no s pen. 

So since I'm on vzw, I'm pretty much out of options aren't I? 



christiebunny said:


> )
> 3rd Choice: OnePlus 5T : (8GB / 128GB / 6.0” / Snap835 / NoSD)

Click to collapse



From what I have read. It does not have band 13 which is what most will need with vzw. 
 I've been itching for a new phone and I looked into that one as well.
If you find out that it will for sure work on vzw let me know. I do recall seeing a post on xda that they put in the vzw Sim card and speeds were awful due to it not having band 13.


----------



## Camiciaio.Matto (Apr 28, 2018)

*[HELP] Galaxy A3 vs S7 vs iphone 8*

Which one should I buy?

A3: 
+ price (160€), dimensions (small) 
- display resolution, no slow motion, processor

S7: (320€) 
+ display 
- dimensions (big)

ip8: 
+ processor, camera 
- price (650€)


----------



## force70 (Apr 28, 2018)

Camiciaio.Matto said:


> Which one should I buy?
> 
> A3:
> + price (160€), dimensions (small)
> ...

Click to collapse



Id go S7 out of those 3, easy choice.


A3 is very low end, total crap IMO you wont be happy with it.

Ip8 well this is an android forum so most of us are not apple fans. That said  i use an ip for work so its not like ive never used one but it really does suck lol. 

S7 is a pretty small device (if you think its big your either female or a really  lil fella). Its old now but still just as fast as it was then, has a great  camera and is just overall a really nice device (i had an s7 edge).


If you really need a small device look into the experia mini  line, the latest  version is pretty sweet.



sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Camiciaio.Matto (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply 

I’m not a female, nor a small guy, but I think smartphones nowadays are getting way too big.
I prefer Android too, but I wouldn’t say iphone is crap:
Look at benchmarks of the A11 processor.




force70 said:


> Id go S7 out of those 3, easy choice.
> 
> 
> A3 is very low end, total crap IMO you wont be happy with it.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## force70 (Apr 29, 2018)

Camiciaio.Matto said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I’m not a female, nor a small guy, but I think smartphones nowadays are getting way too big.
> I prefer Android too, but I wouldn’t say iphone is crap:
> Look at benchmarks of the A11 processor.

Click to collapse




And i keep wishing they would go bigger  lol.

A 16:9 device with tiny bezels and a 6.5" screen would be perfect!

There is just not much you can do with an iphone really, cant even transfer pics  or music to a a PC  or vice versa without  itunes which i hate  with  passion...ill be going back to android  for my work phone very  soon


----------



## madmartian (Apr 30, 2018)

force70 said:


> And i keep wishing they would go bigger  lol.
> 
> A 16:9 device with tiny bezels and a 6.5" screen would be perfect!

Click to collapse



Heck ya! I just got the S9+ 6.2" phone and the new aspect ratio makes it too skinny. You hit the nail on the head for the perfect device. Even a 7" phone would be good if they eliminated the bezels entirely (the Vivo Apex concept phone looks amazing even at 6"). Bezels will be a thing of the past eventually.


----------



## force70 (Apr 30, 2018)

madmartian said:


> Heck ya! I just got the S9+ 6.2" phone and the new aspect ratio makes it too skinny. You hit the nail on the head for the perfect device. Even a 7" phone would be good if they eliminated the bezels entirely (the Vivo Apex concept phone looks amazing even at 6"). Bezels will be a thing of the past eventually.

Click to collapse



Im still debating whether to get a mate 10..it would fit the criteria closer than anything else i think 

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## GattHF (Apr 30, 2018)

I need an android phone to be able to install Xposed framework and root on so I can install snaptools my budget is $200-$250 any help guys?


----------



## christiebunny (Apr 30, 2018)

bingo6104 said:


> Ok I'm itching for a new phone. I am still rocking my note 4 rooted and running a rom with a zerolemon extended battery.
> As well as my nexus 6
> I really hate most phones you can't added a extended battery and I tried the battery case for the nexus 6 and I wasn't impressed at all.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I sooo wish the S9+ or Note8 was rootable, that'd be exactly what I want, but so far the *ONLY* phone I've found that's even halfway close, is the Pixel 2XL...  which is nice, but much lower res screen, only 4gb ram, and worst of all, no SD slot 

Still trying to dig around, but it looks like OnePlus and Huawei are both completely unsuable on verizon, so they're off the list, along with samsung.   The Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S IS verizon compatible, and apparently rootaable, but I can't find any clear info on quality/usability or how easy/hard it is to root.  It's 8GB./256GB though, so very nice (but still no SD slot unfortunately)


----------



## force70 (Apr 30, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> I sooo wish the S9+ or Note8 was rootable, that'd be exactly what I want, but so far the ONLY phone I've found that's even halfway close, is the Pixel 2XL... which is nice, but much lower res screen, only 4gb ram, and worst of all, no SD slot
> 
> Still trying to dig around, but it looks like OnePlus and Huawei are both completely unsuable on verizon, so they're off the list, along with samsung. The Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S IS verizon compatible, and apparently rootaable, but I can't find any clear info on quality/usability or how easy/hard it is to root. It's 8GB./256GB though, so very nice (but still no SD slot unfortunately)

Click to collapse



I wonder  if the HK samsung devices would work on verizon as they are snapdragon variants. The BL isnt locked  either so you would likely  get root even though there us never much development  on those. 

Worth a look id say.


----------



## Atronid (Apr 30, 2018)

GattHF said:


> I need an android phone to be able to install Xposed framework and root on so I can install snaptools my budget is $200-$250 any help guys?

Click to collapse



Wondering also. I got the same criteria than you, and for now I'm on three phones:
- Honor 5X
- Xiaomi Mi A1
- Samsung J5

If you're not friendly with iOS style, the choice is fast among these phones: take J5.


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 30, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Wondering also. I got the same criteria than you, and for now I'm on three phones:
> - Honor 5X
> - Xiaomi Mi A1
> - Samsung J5
> ...

Click to collapse



Mi A1 is Android One not Miui


----------



## kemdroid (Apr 30, 2018)

Atronid said:


> Wondering also. I got the same criteria than you, and for now I'm on three phones:
> - Honor 5X
> - Xiaomi Mi A1
> - Samsung J5
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm on the honor 5x and planning to buy MA1. I had an S5 and will never go back Samsung. Poor signal everywhere in the world 

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




Amirk365 said:


> Mi A1 is Android One not Miui

Click to collapse



J5 is Touch wiz


----------



## narshi shukla (Apr 30, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> I'm on the honor 5x and planning to buy MA1. I had an S5 and will never go back Samsung. Poor signal everywhere in the world
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not recommended, about 10 of my classmates have this one and its nothing more than dual camera and stock Android, battery life is a massive hit, specially on Oreo updates, i have seen 4 hours sot on newly bought devices, nougat seems to have 5+ hour sot which is good, and successor mi a2 will be launched in a month as mi6x is already on sell in China

---------- Post added at 08:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




christiebunny said:


> I sooo wish the S9+ or Note8 was rootable, that'd be exactly what I want, but so far the ONLY phone I've found that's even halfway close, is the Pixel 2XL... which is nice, but much lower res screen, only 4gb ram, and worst of all, no SD slot
> 
> Still trying to dig around, but it looks like OnePlus and Huawei are both completely unsuable on verizon, so they're off the list, along with samsung. The Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S IS verizon compatible, and apparently rootaable, but I can't find any clear info on quality/usability or how easy/hard it is to root. It's 8GB./256GB though, so very nice (but still no SD slot unfortunately)

Click to collapse



Xiaomi is one of the oem that have very good development support, only downside is that kernel sources may take upto 3 months, some custom rom development begins without it, first step to get root is to unlock bootloader, which needs to fill an application, wait for a week to get accepted, then wait another week to get your imei register on there servers, then use mi unlock tool on pc, will take 2 minutes and its unlocked, flash twrp using fastboot, hardly takes 2 minutes, and that's all,

Best part about Xiaomi is that in case you brick ir wanna go back to stock miui is too much easy as mi flash tool for pc works with a simple click and there are many custom miui builds which are way better than stock miui can be flashed by twrp. For root purpose Xiaomi devices are really recommended, only unlocking bootloader is pain in ass.


----------



## Anas Rahman (May 1, 2018)

Camiciaio.Matto said:


> Which one should I buy?
> 
> A3:
> + price (160€), dimensions (small)
> ...

Click to collapse



Probably s7


----------



## Atronid (May 1, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Mi A1 is Android One not Miui

Click to collapse



Thank you! I didn't know that, the firmware was the only thing I didn't like on Xiaomi phones. 
Maybe I found the sucessor of my tortured phone now


----------



## _NemO_ (May 3, 2018)

Which is better in your opinion?
- Nokia 7 Plus
- Xiaomi Mi Note 3
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro
- ?
Criteria:
- good battery life (better then Xiaomi Redmi Note 3 Pro)
- Custom ROMs (Resurrection Remix)
- good audio quality in headphones
- camera with OIS (non-mandatory)
- NFC (non-mandatory)
- price under ~$400


----------



## Amirk365 (May 4, 2018)

_NemO_ said:


> Which is better in your opinion?
> - Nokia 7 Plus
> - Xiaomi Mi Note 3
> - Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 Pro
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia don't have a way to unlock the bootloader and Note 5 Pro is only selling by Flash sale. Your best bet would be a Mi Note 3.


----------



## narshi shukla (May 4, 2018)

bareera said:


> Oppo F7 is my new and next smartphone. I really like this fone.

Click to collapse



Oppo vivo are trash, self claimed camera masters but none of their phones never featured in honest top 10 best camera phones.


----------



## anon1135 (May 4, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Oppo vivo are trash, self claimed camera masters but none of their phones never featured in honest top 10 best camera phones.

Click to collapse



i think they are a top 3 brand in China right? related to oneplus somehow and they're one of the few phones I see with snapdragon 660 but I can't speak for the software since I never tried one myself. they look expensive from what I last saw though


----------



## narshi shukla (May 4, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> i think they are a top 3 brand in China right? related to oneplus somehow and they're one of the few phones I see with snapdragon 660 but I can't speak for the software since I never tried one myself. they look expensive from what I last saw though

Click to collapse



The camera is always there usp, vivo used 720p display in their flagship last year, priced it at around 20k,wtf was that, they always act like they have invested most of their resources in camera and they had to cut corners on display panels speaker a plastic body. Wow,
Recently they have launched some better phones compare to their own preceders like newest soc, standard 1080p displays, still they are overpriced and still advertised as camera masters,huh. Xiaomi Asus and other competition offer better value for money in same segments, they lure customers only through heavily advertising and focusing on offline retail chains.
Moon light selfie camera masters all are pure gimmick.


----------



## bingo6104 (May 4, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> I sooo wish the S9+ or Note8 was rootable, that'd be exactly what I want, but so far the *ONLY* phone I've found that's even halfway close, is the Pixel 2XL...  which is nice, but much lower res screen, only 4gb ram, and worst of all, no SD slot
> 
> Still trying to dig around, but it looks like OnePlus and Huawei are both completely unsuable on verizon, so they're off the list, along with samsung.   The Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S IS verizon compatible, and apparently rootaable, but I can't find any clear info on quality/usability or how easy/hard it is to root.  It's 8GB./256GB though, so very nice (but still no SD slot unfortunately)

Click to collapse



I totally didn't get the notification for tm the reply.
If you come across anything else and if you think of it, can you let me know? If the note 8 hasn't been tackled yet I don't have much hope for the s9 plus [emoji30]. I'll look into the
Xiaomi Mi Mix 2S IS

I did read vzm will be changing to what everyone wlese is on. But I am unsure on when this will take place.


----------



## HB-khan (May 5, 2018)

*Iphone X*

I have no words to describe this Forum Like Iphone X.. 
Have a lot of Features.
Have a lot if information.
Everything available...
We can got more information here of everything about samsung, iphone,
huawei,Q mobile.
Iphone X camera ohh.. outstanding


----------



## AsK'n (May 6, 2018)

Used my old Nexus 4 for more than 5 years.

I replaced it only 1 month ago by an iPhone 6s that my best friend resold (return warranty, like a new) for 250€.

Otherwise, I think that if I had not cracked for the iPhone, I would have probably bought the new Asus Zenfone 5/5z that I find he looks great. :good:


*My old Nexus 4 up to date!*



























-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*My new iPhone 6s*











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*My favorite of the moment*

Asus Zenfone 5/5z and the iPhone X


----------



## qoozy (May 6, 2018)

*Huawei P20 pro OR Samsung S9+*

Hello everyone,

I have a problem deciding which phone to buy Huawei P20 pro (128 gb, twilight) OR Samsung S9+ (Exynos, 64gb, blue). Did I miss something important or some of pros and cons and not essential?

P20 pros:

Good camera. Even though I am not an active photographer, but I still remember bad photos took in low light restraunt with my wife and lack of proper zoom during excursions abroad.
Awesome back color
Good battery
P20 cons:

Lack of proper cover for always on display with slot for cards. And noone will see my twilight color.
Front design is a big issue for me: disgusting idea to leave 1 button under the screen and I didn't like the overall experience using it... And well, I do not want to activate on-screen buttons when I have a real button, cmon.

S9+ pros:

VR support, which I will unlikely use. I never used Gear VR, is it worth it? Also a bundle of S9+ and Gear VR costs as Huawei P20 pro only.
Led cover
Screen color and brightness
S9+ cons:

No call recording with Exynos. That's a big issue. Snapdragon 845 with 2 sim cards costs way to more.
Camera is good, but not as good as P20 pro.

Not an issue in any phone:

Wireless charge. I think it's even better when there is none, battery will not devolve;
Storage size, 64gb in s9+ with card slot and 128 in p20 is enough for me;
Mini jack, I always use bluetooth;
Stereo, I use bluetooth;
Price: p20 pro is good, s9+ better, s9+ with snapdragon and 2 sims cards - no.


----------



## force70 (May 6, 2018)

Well despite  the fact  that I have  an S9 plus i would never buy a device with the stupid inotch...its just ugly AF and ruins the  whole experience. Huawei are idiots for ruining what would have been a really nicr nice device  otherwise. 

No sd card slot and only 128gb of internal storage sucks also, im out of space on my pixel 128gb  2 xl which  necessitated buying the S9 plus. 

The camera being better on the P20 pro is debatable as well.

Other than that i like the P20 pro but i LOVE my S9 plus?

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Midnight-snack (May 7, 2018)

*Hardware info for Nokia 3 and Noto G5*

Hello,

I was adviced to ask my question here. I hope someone can help.

 I want to buy a new phone (moto g5 oder Nokia 3 ... maybe). I would like to know what's in these phones before buying one of them. I don't mean specifications like: it has the following senors, but the manufacturer of these sensors. I really have no idea where to find these infos or if they even exist somewhere.

Thank you very much
Midnight-snack


----------



## mseif (May 8, 2018)

*Help me to find a mobile*

I am moving from Huawei mate 8 , I do not care at all about cameras, nor graphics as I do not play games. All I need is a mobile with :
 - 6" display with even moderate definition 
- very fast processors -
- 6 G ram- at least 64 G Rom 
- No lag at all or hanging - 
If more than one brand is available, the the lightest in weight and thinner. 
Can I find some thing in the mid range phones like (Oppo - Xiaomi .....) from 300 $ to 400 $ ...) or do I have to go to the top range (Oneplus 5t , Mate 10 pro,...)  No Samsung pls, they are heavy an bulky and expensive too.

Thank you all in advance


----------



## dante0001 (May 8, 2018)

Hey guys,
I was asked to put my question on this thread, so here i go

So i'm trying to buy a phone (meizu m6 note) from alixpress and i get to choose between two options :
1) unsealed, open box for test
2)wiped imei number on box

I can't understand the second option ? What do they mean by that ?

Thanks !


----------



## QkTreasures (May 9, 2018)

So if you don't play any games why do you need 6 GB of RAM? I think 4 GB might do just fine? 

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (May 9, 2018)

QkTreasures said:


> So if you don't play any games why do you need 6 GB of RAM? I think 4 GB might do just fine?

Click to collapse



I play games and 3 works just fine.


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 11, 2018)

I bought a mint condition Pixel XL for 349 off swappa and it works BEAUTIFULLY. I won't upgrade to the Pixel 2 for a year when prices have dropped.


----------



## kemdroid (May 11, 2018)

Phalanx7621 said:


> I bought a mint condition Pixel XL for 349 off swappa and it works BEAUTIFULLY. I won't upgrade to the Pixel 2 for a year when prices have dropped.

Click to collapse



that's expensive I think. I saw some on eBay manufacturer refurbished for around $250-280


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 11, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> that's expensive I think. I saw some on eBay manufacturer refurbished for around $250-280

Click to collapse



I don't use eBay, not sure what they sell for there


----------



## kemdroid (May 11, 2018)

Phalanx7621 said:


> I don't use eBay, not sure what they sell for there

Click to collapse



You should try it. Some very reputable sellers there.


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 12, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> You should try it. Some very reputable sellers there.

Click to collapse



I don't use eBay. Swappa exclusively.


----------



## kemdroid (May 12, 2018)

Phalanx7621 said:


> I don't use eBay. Swappa exclusively.

Click to collapse



Well you seem to be rich. I get really good deals on eBay. And everything on swappa is more expensive. I also heard that people pm swappa can scam you if not careful while eBay has money back guarantee. I'm not selling eBay or convincing you to use it because to every man his own liking


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 12, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Well you seem to be rich. I get really good deals on eBay. And everything on swappa is more expensive. I also heard that people pm swappa can scam you if not careful while eBay has money back guarantee. I'm not selling eBay or convincing you to use it because to every man his own liking

Click to collapse



I only buy devices in mint condition. And swappa prices are very competitive if you're comparing two like things. You should check it out it's a great site. Plus, and I'm sure you must've known this, but ....https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.xda-developers.com/xda-makes-swappa-its-official-marketplace/amp/
It's the official market place of XDA.


----------



## codedmp3 (May 12, 2018)

ByteSwarm said:


> I'm waiting for Windows Phone 8 devices

Click to collapse



Probably the new iPhone

---------- Post added at 02:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 PM ----------




Phalanx7621 said:


> I bought a mint condition Pixel XL for 349 off swappa and it works BEAUTIFULLY. I won't upgrade to the Pixel 2 for a year when prices have dropped.

Click to collapse



cool

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 PM ----------




kemdroid said:


> that's expensive I think. I saw some on eBay manufacturer refurbished for around $250-280

Click to collapse



hmmmm


----------



## anon1135 (May 12, 2018)

both swappa and ebay seem good just have to make sure to know who u are buying from. if the seller has only 1 to sell and 100% rating then there most likely won't be any problems. refurbished ones with many in stock are a bit risky for some buyers and luck is more involved in those kind of purchases


----------



## doubledragon5 (May 12, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> both swappa and ebay seem good just have to make sure to know who u are buying from. if the seller has only 1 to sell and 100% rating then there most likely won't be any problems. refurbished ones with many in stock are a bit risky for some buyers and luck is more involved in those kind of purchases

Click to collapse



I don't buy anything refurbished on eBay. I bought one phone off of swappa, mint condition. It was a Note4, got it for $230 very very little use maybe total of 15 hours talktime .

My recent purchase Galaxy S5 off of eBay, mint condition $110. Again this phone had very little talk time on it and I'm using it now.

If the seller on eBay, does not have 100% feedback I stay away.  When I bought my Galaxy S3, when they first came out, I spent approximately a month maybe two on eBay checking the deals every single day. I got me a brand new Galaxy S3, still in its original package for $300.  At the time Sprint wanted I believe it was $600 or $625


----------



## dego_ (May 13, 2018)

mseif said:


> I am moving from Huawei mate 8 , I do not care at all about cameras, nor graphics as I do not play games. All I need is a mobile with :
> - 6" display with even moderate definition
> - very fast processors -
> - 6 G ram- at least 64 G Rom
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm using OnePlus 5 (all stock, no root) and very happy with it. No lags in performance, very light and thin phone (lighter than the smaller iPhone 7 for example). I suppose OnePlus 6 will satisfy your needs. Regarding Xiaomi, I can't comment much since I never used these phones. But I know that their main issue is distorted sound on videos (which might not be the issue for you).


----------



## 350Rocket (May 14, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> that's expensive I think. I saw some on eBay manufacturer refurbished for around $250-280

Click to collapse



My mom's pixel had a battery issue and Google sent her a refurbished one. It lasted 2 weeks and went into a bootloop while on vacation leaving her without a phone for a week. They sent her a new pixel 2 the second time. That and a couple of my ex's had refurbished iPhones replaced by AppleCare and they also all had issues.

I'd rather a used phone than a refurbished one after those experiences.


----------



## Evilhik (May 14, 2018)

Does any one have a suggestion  on a good tablet that is rootable and is under $120 other than the Amazon fire tablets.?


----------



## Cryosx (May 14, 2018)

Got an essential phone. There's a bug or something with the scrolling where it's pretty bad until I go into the camera app, then it's like my u11 in terms of smoothness. Phone feels pretty good and the screen is nice. Got it for 380


----------



## zelendel (May 22, 2018)

bareera said:


> New and the best Mobile Oppo A1 is introduced, The features and specifications are really awesome. The battery time and the functions of this mobile are great. Check all information here. I suggested to all user use this mobile the functions awesome.

Click to collapse



You sure in the ring spot if you think people will get that. It really is just the basic of the basic. Not really the target of used here.


----------



## Imprezzion (May 22, 2018)

I'm looking for a phone to replace my aging Galaxy Note 3. 
I don't hhave a lot of requirements but my one big requirement is quite a problem so it seems.

I want a phone with at least a 5.5" screen and better allrond specs like CPU and RAM and such but, I really want a phone with a flat screen without 2.5D edges so I can easily use a tempered glass protector. All modern phones seem to have 2.5D curved displays making it very difficult to get a glass protector to work on them where the Note 3 has a flat screen and is super easy to use with tempered glass without missing edges or edges that don't stick properly.

Do phones still exist with a flat screen?

I don't really mind a Chinese / off brand phone as I have good experiences with brands like the Maze alpha X and Xiaomi.


----------



## FormulaZR (May 22, 2018)

I currently have a Motorola Turbo 2 (and like it), but I've had in for repair a few times in the past few months and it might be time for an upgrade. My previous phone was a Motorola Razr Maxx. Looking for advice.

My requirements: good battery life, 1/8" headphone jack, Verizon compatible, ability to be rooted or do tethering/hotspot, durable. I have not been a fan of Samsung in the past (friends/family has them, I have preferred my Motorola) but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## i87008 (May 24, 2018)

*Phone under 450$*

What phone would you recommend under *450$*? 
*Important criterias for me:*
-Camera
-Battery
*Optional criterias:*:
-USB-C
-Root
-Optical Stabilization
-Android Oreo

Is camera on *LG G6* good?


----------



## joecreams (May 25, 2018)

Hi mates,

I currently own a Mi6, but the battery has started suffering. So I have an offer to sell it, and buy a new one.

I use 2 SIMSs (personal and job), and as it is a work tool for me, i need it to have very good performance, and a good battery, as i make a heavy usage. I was happy with the Mi6, (SD835 and 3350 battery for a 5.15" display, lasted me for almost 2 days). So i was hoping being able to buy something similar.

I like the Mi Mix2s for price, but 3400 for 6inches worries me. I was expecting for the OnePlus 6, but when i say it had 3300 for 6.28 inches, i think it´s not what i am looking for. The I thought that I could wait for the Mi7 or Mi8, but when i saw yesterday the specs (3300 for 6.2 inches) i was really sad. Another option I cosidered, was the Black Shard (4000 battery with a SD 845), but then i saw it has the bootloeader locked, so i cannot install any rom, and i need it to be at least in Spanish.

So, I dont know what else to look for... can someone give some ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## th3wis3guy (May 26, 2018)

Hello all, 

I became a member here around 2 years ago in hopes of learning more about android and rooting a device, flashing roms, etc.

After 6 hours and a soft brick I finally achieved root(such a gratifying feeling) only to find out my devices bootloader was locked 

Fast-forward 2 years later and I now own a Galaxy S7 and its starting to slow down on me. I decided it was time to jump back into this world and speed up my device. But wouldn't you know the g930v I own also has a locked bootloader. So while I can still root the phone and clean it up a bit possibly making it faster, I cannot have any fun with custom roms. Is there a phone that verizon carries comparable to the s7 with an unlocked bootloader that I could finally have some fun with? Or should I start looking outside of verizon and find something online?

Thanks in advance for any insight


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (May 26, 2018)

I need 2 new or used phones. Budget is $150-200 USD each.

Phone 1 Requirements:
GSM compatible(will be used on T-Mobile or AT&T)
5.7+ inch HD screen
3GB RAM
SD card slot
Android O Development is a must! I would like something with the option of choosing from a few Oreo roms and find the rom that best suits my needs/wants.


Phone 2:
GSM Compatible
5.7 inch or LESS screen size
2GB ram should be sufficient but 3gb doesn't hurt
SD card slot
Really good camera is a must! Something with good low level lighting would be great!
AOSP development is not really an issue here as this device probably won't be romed or rooted. Something still getting OTA security updates for at least Nougat would be nice. 

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (May 27, 2018)

Bump. Looking for advice please!

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone have any advice for getting someone they're smart first smartphone?

It will be for my 65 year old mother. Who is coming from a flip phone. I want it to be something that is easy to use. Would prefer to spend under $350, used is fine. Have kind of been thinking about the original pixel phone. Thoughts?


----------



## kemdroid (May 27, 2018)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting someone they're smart first smartphone?
> 
> It will be for my 65 year old mother. Who is coming from a flip phone. I want it to be something that is easy to use. Would prefer to spend under $350, used is fine. Have kind of been thinking about the original pixel phone. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



Hey for someone that age. A galaxy note 5 or pixel XL is the perfect phone.


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (May 27, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> Hey for someone that age. A galaxy note 5 or pixel XL is the perfect phone.

Click to collapse




Awesome- thanks for the advice. When looking to get a used phone like that, any advice for making sure that the battery is up to snuff? The last used phone I got had essentially a battery that was worthless and couldnt hold a charge anymore


----------



## kemdroid (May 27, 2018)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Awesome- thanks for the advice. When looking to get a used phone like that, any advice for making sure that the battery is up to snuff? The last used phone I got had essentially a battery that was worthless and couldnt hold a charge anymore

Click to collapse



No problem mate! Well I usually buy mine off eBay. Never had a problem. Just make sure the device is manufacturer refurbished or seller refurbished in excellent condition.
Use the thanks button!


----------



## simonbigwave (May 28, 2018)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Does anyone have any advice for getting someone they're smart first smartphone?
> 
> It will be for my 65 year old mother. Who is coming from a flip phone. I want it to be something that is easy to use. Would prefer to spend under $350, used is fine. Have kind of been thinking about the original pixel phone. Thoughts?

Click to collapse



suggest Xiaomi Redmi 5A or redmi note 5a..easy to use. Good price. OK screen. suggest add a larger keyboard app from google play for ur grandmom. many available.


----------



## w4y4n (May 28, 2018)

Which should i buy between redmi note 4 sd and mi a1? Need a good performance and battery life and ofcourse good dev support, sorry for my bad english. TIA


----------



## narshi shukla (May 28, 2018)

w4y4n said:


> Which should i buy between redmi note 4 sd and mi a1? Need a good performance and battery life and ofcourse good dev support, sorry for my bad english. TIA

Click to collapse



Go for note 4 sd, mi a1 have nothing good except back camera, and Dev support is much less comparing to note 4.


----------



## w4y4n (May 28, 2018)

narshi shukla said:


> Go for note 4 sd, mi a1 have nothing good except back camera, and Dev support is much less comparing to note 4.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much sir, i'll go for it ?


----------



## 350Rocket (May 28, 2018)

kemdroid said:


> No problem mate! Well I usually buy mine off eBay. Never had a problem. Just make sure the device is manufacturer refurbished or seller refurbished in excellent condition.
> Use the thanks button!

Click to collapse



Do people on here really have good experiences with refurbished phones sold online? I've never bought one but my experience is with the AppleCare replacement phones 2 of my ex's bought, 3 or 4 phones all defective with one issue or another. And my mom's pixel just recently had a battery fail after a year and a bit and they sent a refurbished phone which completely died after a week. After that they sent her a new pixel 2 instead. Luckily she doesn't use the headphone jack. 

I've bought a lot of used phones and only had a couple with issues. All LG phones.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (May 30, 2018)

I am still seeking advice for 1 phone if anyone has any suggestions. I  raising my budget to $300 USD and still looking for at least the following:
GSM
5.5 inch screen
3GB RAM
32GB internal storage
SD card capable
Wireless AC
Good selection of Oreo AOSP ROMs that will likely see development through Android P.


Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (May 30, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I am still seeking advice for 1 phone if anyone has any suggestions. I raising my budget to $300 USD and still looking for at least the following:
> GSM
> 5.5 inch screen
> 3GB RAM
> ...

Click to collapse



Scratch AC wireless and get yourself a nice Moto G6 Plus. Any  phone launched with Android Oreo and whose bootloader can be unlocked will be able to use Custom  ROMs via Project Treble.


----------



## li0nh3art3d (May 31, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I need 2 new or used phones. Budget is $150-200 USD each.
> 
> Phone 1 Requirements:
> GSM compatible(will be used on T-Mobile or AT&T)
> ...

Click to collapse



personally I'd do phone 1 a note 4 sm-N910T and a galaxy s5 sm-g900T. or 2 N910T's would do the trick..

The note 4 has the best camera for any phone I've ever had in that price range. Excellent in low light. plus there's LOS 15.1


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (May 31, 2018)

li0nh3art3d said:


> personally I'd do phone 1 a note 4 sm-N910T and a galaxy s5 sm-g900T. or 2 N910T's would do the trick..
> 
> The note 4 has the best camera for any phone I've ever had in that price range. Excellent in low light. plus there's LOS 15.1

Click to collapse



I decided on a Moto G6 Plus for phone 1 and Moto x4 for phone 2. Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## soh3l (Jun 1, 2018)

Would I have a advice for following features ?
1. Snapdragon 800 or plus. 
2. Good camera. 
3. Dedicated micro sd slot. 
4. Front FP. 
5. Average battery ? life. 
6. IR blaster (if any) 
7. Within US $300-350.

Thanks


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 1, 2018)

soh3l said:


> Would I have a advice for following features ?
> 1. Snapdragon 800 or plus.
> 2. Good camera.
> 3. Dedicated micro sd slot.
> ...

Click to collapse



An HTC one m8 or m9 has an 801 or 810 processor and SD slot and ir blaster plus half decent battery life. Camera is okay but not great. Probably r should be half what you're budget allows. Not sure if the HTC 10 still has an IR blaster or not.


----------



## soh3l (Jun 1, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> An HTC one m8 or m9 has an 801 or 810 processor and SD slot and ir blaster plus half decent battery life. Camera is okay but not great. Probably r should be half what you're budget allows. Not sure if the HTC 10 still has an IR blaster or not.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. 
Anymore idea except htc.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 1, 2018)

soh3l said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Anymore idea except htc.

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 2, 2018)

Galaxy s7 might also be within your price range used. It's not here in Canada but almost everything is cheaper in the US. Actually I can't remember. The s7 might have ditched the ir blaster? My s6 had it but no SD card and average battery life.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 2, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> Galaxy s7 might also be within your price range used. It's not here in Canada but almost everything is cheaper in the US. Actually I can't remember. The s7 might have ditched the ir blaster? My s6 had it but no SD card and average battery life.

Click to collapse



It was ditched in the S7


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jun 2, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Scratch AC wireless and get yourself a nice Moto G6 Plus. Any  phone launched with Android Oreo and whose bootloader can be unlocked will be able to use Custom  ROMs via Project Treble.

Click to collapse



I feel you were a bit quick to recommend the g6 plus. Root still involves some trickery and is not exactly straight forward imo. Not really an issue but tiea in to my next point. There are no Oreo AOSP roms available yet. No TWRP either. I hope this all changes quick. I see potential in the device but just no real development as of yet.

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 2, 2018)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I feel you were a bit quick to recommend the g6 plus. Root still involves some trickery and is not exactly straight forward imo. Not really an issue but tiea in to my next point. There are no Oreo AOSP roms available yet. No TWRP either. I hope this all changes quick. I see potential in the device but just no real development as of yet.

Click to collapse



Project Treble makes it easy. Won't be long now


----------



## Stryker_Echo9er (Jun 2, 2018)

My OP3T died a few days back, needed a mobo replacement so ain't gonna use it anymore.
Please suggest a phone I can upgrade to that's not too harsh on my pocket like the S9/S9+/Note8/iPhone(s).

I am looking out for a phone with at least SD835, 4GB Ram, MicroSD card slot (preferred coz I have a 200GB card lying around), good display, build & battery.

Can someone help me as I am using my old Moto X Pure now with LOS14.1


----------



## rypz79 (Jun 3, 2018)

Should I wait for the Samsung Galaxy Note X?

Seems it's going to be revolutionary 2in1 folding phone.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IU69UWCj8b4

Love to hear your thoughts on the matter...

Thanks


----------



## li0nh3art3d (Jun 3, 2018)

Stryker_Echo9er said:


> My OP3T died a few days back, needed a mobo replacement so ain't gonna use it anymore.
> Please suggest a phone I can upgrade to that's not too harsh on my pocket like the S9/S9+/Note8/iPhone(s).
> 
> I am looking out for a phone with at least SD835, 4GB Ram, MicroSD card slot (preferred coz I have a 200GB card lying around), good display, build & battery.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been seeing the Lg v30 going for <$200


----------



## MikaelJensen (Jun 3, 2018)

Hey guys,

So I'm thinking about getting a new mid range phone, and while I asked earlier on this subreddit about a Xiaomi phone, I got the feeling that most people would rather go after another phone as a budget phone. I have stumpled upoen the Huawei M10 Lite, Motorola G6 Play and even the Huawei P20 lite, but wonder if I should pick any of those, or even another phone as a mid range phone?

Now the story: I have an iPhone 6S, which is more or less dead. The antenna is garbage (even worse than my GF's, which also have an 6S, so my phone is somewhat damaged apparently), and the battery life is not what its used to be, and since I am done with expensive phones (which is why I go for a mid range Android), I was thinking about getting a new one. The Android market is a little more complext than the iPhone market, since theres usually 2-3 iPhone models that comes out every year, which make the choice easier, but the Android market is a jungle for someone who doesn't really know the market well. The reason I've chosen M10 Lite, G6 Play and Huawei p20 Lite as choices is because the budget doesnt break my bank, and even though they all have flaws, they seem like good phones for the price. I live in Denmark, where prices are somewhat high on the phones. Right now most of them are on sale, and the prices range like this:

Huawei M10 Lite : 266 USD (On Sale, normal price 313 USD) Moto G6 Play: 235 USD Huawei P20 Lite: 360 USD (On Sale, normal price (438)

What's important for me is a phone thats not sluggish, and has a decent camera. I know these mid range phones has pretty bad cameras, with some better than other. But none of them can match my iphone 6S in that regard.

Are any of these phones worth it, or is it worth digging up an old flagship from the previous years, and in which case, which one?


----------



## Micheal86 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi Everybody,
Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus (Exynos Variant) - should I buy?
My Usages generally are : 
1. Listening Music
2. Watching Movie
3. Social Networking
4. Web Browsing
And obviously, some voice calling and texting.
I`ve read in web/XDA forum that Exynos version of Samsung S9 Plus has some battery issue (noticeably poor battery backup than the SD version and only Exynos version is available in my country ).
Or Should I go for Oneplus 6 ?
So, I need your valuable feedback/recommendations regarding choosing the right device in between the above said two devices.


----------



## xdauser9675 (Jun 3, 2018)

MikaelJensen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I'm thinking about getting a new mid range phone, and while I asked earlier on this subreddit about a Xiaomi phone, I got the feeling that most people would rather go after another phone as a budget phone. I have stumpled upoen the Huawei M10 Lite, Motorola G6 Play and even the Huawei P20 lite, but wonder if I should pick any of those, or even another phone as a mid range phone?

Click to collapse



In my opinion, out of those 3, you should pick up Moto G6 (Plus not play if possible) and from what I am aware of Moto g6 plus is priced around or less than p20 lite.

Moto G6 is more likely to get updates (android version or at least security updates) than Huwaei.


----------



## MikaelJensen (Jun 3, 2018)

Moto g6 plus does cost the exact same as p 20 lite, so it’s a much better phone?


----------



## Salvation27 (Jun 5, 2018)

Nvidia tablet or 2014 Note 10.1?


----------



## narshi shukla (Jun 6, 2018)

Micheal86 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus (Exynos Variant) - should I buy?
> My Usages generally are :
> 1. Listening Music
> ...

Click to collapse



Why you need a flagship device when listed task can be done on cheap or Mid range Device too?
It seems that you are gonna use ur phone for media usage, so I would suggest you get some lg v30(reason is audio DAC with 3.5mm jack and good screen), if you want to choose between oneplus 6 and s9 then go with oneplus 6,as it have more battery life than s9 with your usage. :good:


----------



## Dark Emotion (Jun 6, 2018)

Micheal86 said:


> Hi Everybody,
> Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus (Exynos Variant) - should I buy?
> My Usages generally are :
> 1. Listening Music
> ...

Click to collapse



A 200 $ phone can do all those things just fine but I know, it's a status simbol.


----------



## Angaelo (Jun 6, 2018)

My loved oneplus 2 is dying(gets really bad battery and gets too hot and I want to change it) so i saw some nice promos with Tim here in Italy(there are no carrier restrictions, just bootanim and a few apps and you can usually remove it quite easily once you have custom recovery) for lg g7 at 300(10€ a month) or xperia xz2 at 450(15/month) or s9/+(exynos so bad battery and even if it was snapdragon modding would've been hard on snap galaxys) for 450/600(15/20) or p20/pro same as samsungs or mate 10 pro same as lg. I don't actually have the money to buy other phones right now and there isn't really a phone that I like very much but i really need to change that phone but I don't know what to get, I need a good screen, don't care that much about jack, I'd like ip 67/8, 64gbs expandable or 128+ not expandable, nice camera and a possibility to mod it in the future(doesn't have to be easy like my actual op) and a good enough battery life that can charge quickly(so maybe no qc 2.0 but 3.0/4+)


----------



## Anas Rahman (Jun 6, 2018)

Angaelo said:


> My loved oneplus 2 is dying(gets really bad battery and gets too hot and I want to change it) so i saw some nice promos with Tim here in Italy(there are no carrier restrictions, just bootanim and a few apps and you can usually remove it quite easily once you have custom recovery) for lg g7 at 300(10€ a month) or xperia xz2 at 450(15/month) or s9/+(exynos so bad battery and even if it was snapdragon modding would've been hard on snap galaxys) for 450/600(15/20) or p20/pro same as samsungs or mate 10 pro same as lg. I don't actually have the money to buy other phones right now and there isn't really a phone that I like very much but i really need to change that phone but I don't know what to get, I need a good screen, don't care that much about jack, I'd like ip 67/8, 64gbs expandable or 128+ not expandable, nice camera and a possibility to mod it in the future(doesn't have to be easy like my actual op) and a good enough battery life that can charge quickly(so maybe no qc 2.0 but 3.0/4+)

Click to collapse



OnePlus 6? You can also get some good deals on OnePlus 5/5t, they're good too


----------



## Angaelo (Jun 6, 2018)

I won't buy another op after the 2, battery was awful and they delayed an update to delete it.


----------



## TheQuickScoper (Jun 8, 2018)

*Need help in buying phone about ₹ 10-15K INR*

Hello
I need help buyinga phone 
Budget-₹ 10-15K INR 
I have basic need like calling, basic apps, watching on youtube 
I have no plan to play games 
Camera is not top priority
If it comes in 1080p screen it will be good
should i wait or buy now phone
i need a phone that can root and have good community support that can last 2-3 year for each phone
i am confused with RN5P (Redmi Note 5 Pro) and AZMPM1 (Asus Zenphone Max Pro M1)
but i like the AZMPM1 due to price but it might not have good community support
Here is my requirement pls help 
Thanks


----------



## Anas Rahman (Jun 8, 2018)

premnogiya99 said:


> Hello
> I need help buyinga phone
> Budget-₹ 10-15K INR
> I have basic need like calling, basic apps, watching on youtube
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe wait for Nokia x6


----------



## 350Rocket (Jun 9, 2018)

Angaelo said:


> I won't buy another op after the 2, battery was awful and they delayed an update to delete it.

Click to collapse



I had the OnePlus one for a little while (bought used) and it was awesome for a phone of that time for the price I paid. Now I'm using a op5 that I bought new. I'd definitely buy another OnePlus based on these 2 and their reputation. The OnePlus 2 was the worst OnePlus because of the Snapdragon 810.


----------



## Neater (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm looking to get my hands on a reasonably cheap Android based, £60-£120 phone, that has a 5" screen, soft keys, reasonably new up to new (released since 2016-now), that is rootable and has a 720p screen but hats not the biggest requirement. Probably gonna need to get them in bulk (10-50) for a project I am working on. Been using wileyfox sparks up till now but they are now in administration so getting them is/will be hard so want to transfer to a new device. Does any one know of such a device? Been experimenting with the nokia 2 but cant root it so no good. Next looking at sony xperia xa1 which is higher than the price range I stated but willing to pay a bit of a premium for a well known brand.
Any advise welcome, thanks!


----------



## kemdroid (Jun 11, 2018)

Neater said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to get my hands on a reasonably cheap Android based, £60-£120 phone, that has a 5" screen, soft keys, reasonably new up to new (released since 2016-now), that is rootable and has a 720p screen but hats not the biggest requirement. Probably gonna need to get them in bulk (10-50) for a project I am working on. Been using wileyfox sparks up till now but they are now in administration so getting them is/will be hard so want to transfer to a new device. Does any one know of such a device? Been experimenting with the nokia 2 but cant root it so no good. Next looking at sony xperia xa1 which is higher than the price range I stated but willing to pay a bit of a premium for a well known brand.
> Any advise welcome, thanks!

Click to collapse



Galaxy s6(no mem card)  redmi note 4, honor 6x and leeco s3( no mem card) are some good budget phones.


----------



## theleftfoot (Jun 12, 2018)

Good Morning,

after a couple of years with my Sony Z5C i need a new Phone! 

i'm looking for a  Phone under 500$.

These are my must have;

1. It should be compact! deep under 6 inches...
2. Long Battery life!
3. Good Camera!
4. NO SAMSUNG! No Bloatware!
5. if possible Android One!

I use my Phone as a Camera a lot! Family Pictures, Snapshot, etc....CAMERA and BATTERY Life!
i'm not a Gamer! Videos in Train and Spotify --> that's all!

Any Hints ? Would be great! 

Cheers raffa


----------



## soh3l (Jun 12, 2018)

theleftfoot said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> after a couple of years with my Sony Z5C i need a new Phone!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its may be oneplus 6 
Or mi 6x.


----------



## theleftfoot (Jun 12, 2018)

Cheers @soh3l,
yeah the oneplus6 was on my radar....but what do you think about the LG G6? 

raffa


----------



## Backaware (Jun 12, 2018)

Anas Rahman said:


> OnePlus 6? You can also get some good deals on OnePlus 5/5t, they're good too

Click to collapse



Where can I get those deals? I dont consider getting a 5t for 450€ a good deal, like it says on kimovil.

---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

I am using a Nexus 5( yes , still  on 2018) should I wait for the pixel 3? I am looking for a clean android experience rooted or not , android one or oxygen like around -350€  , any advice?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 12, 2018)

Backaware said:


> Where can I get those deals? I dont consider getting a 5t for 450€ a good deal, like it says on kimovil.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------
> 
> I am using a Nexus 5( yes , still on 2018) should I wait for the pixel 3? I am looking for a clean android experience rooted or not , android one or oxygen like around -350€ , any advice?

Click to collapse



Moto X4 should be around that price. Check it out.


----------



## Salvation27 (Jun 13, 2018)

2014 Note 10.1 or Nvidia shield tablet?


----------



## DigiPooch (Jun 14, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I'm trying to make a good decision in my phone purchase for a device that can be used on Verizon network that has great community support and unlockable bootloader with ability to install custom recovery. I have seen some phones I'm interested in while looking through the unlocked section on some sites used to SWAP, but I'm confused as to whether that "Unlocked" is only referring to GSM network such as AT&T or if that means you can use it with CDMA and 4G LTE like VZW. I know that's a relatively noobish question, but I can't afford to f up again. My last purchase was Galaxy S7 Edge, which I bought after seeing root was achievable in the forums. Unbeknownst to me, Samsung did some stupid crap to make it virtually impossible for the bootloader to ever be unlocked, hence making my life miserable and making me immediately regret my purchase very much. I was interested in the 5T, but I'm not sure if that will work with VZW. Any advice or recommendations would be really appreciated. Thank you in advance to anybody that may be able to help.


----------



## dxstrikesback (Jun 14, 2018)

Please suggest me a smartphone under 15000 INR with official lineage os support (at least next 2 versions)


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 14, 2018)

dxstrikesback said:


> Please suggest me a smartphone under 15000 INR with official lineage os support (at least next 2 versions)

Click to collapse



Any Xiaomi released this year with SD chipset and Android Oreo lol you're welcome.


----------



## toddwilfreeman (Jun 16, 2018)

DigiPooch said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm trying to make a good decision in my phone purchase for a device that can be used on Verizon network that has great community support and unlockable bootloader with ability to install custom recovery. I have seen some phones I'm interested in while looking through the unlocked section on some sites used to SWAP, but I'm confused as to whether that "Unlocked" is only referring to GSM network such as AT&T or if that means you can use it with CDMA and 4G LTE like VZW. I know that's a relatively noobish question, but I can't afford to f up again. My last purchase was Galaxy S7 Edge, which I bought after seeing root was achievable in the forums. Unbeknownst to me, Samsung did some stupid crap to make it virtually impossible for the bootloader to ever be unlocked, hence making my life miserable and making me immediately regret my purchase very much. I was interested in the 5T, but I'm not sure if that will work with VZW. Any advice or recommendations would be really appreciated. Thank you in advance to anybody that may be able to help.

Click to collapse




I'm in the same boat. As far as I can tell, you should look into these:


Moto G Series
OnePlus (3T and newer)
Google Pixel Series
Factory Unlocked Devices (Not "Carrier Unlocked" - the inconsistencies between carriers and manufacturers on what is or isn't unlocked is confoundingly frustrating)

Given the preference of the S7Edge and 5T, I doubt this would fit the bill for you but I've read good things about the Moto X Pure. Older phone, but may work to bridge you over while you figure out what to do long term.

_"Sources"_
[HELP][VERIZON] Best phone to buy for root and Xposed. - 06/2017
Recommendations for the most root friendly phones? - 07/2017
The 5 Best Phones for Rooting & Modding - 05/2018

*Carrier Compatibility Checking*
FrequencyCheck.com
WillMyPhoneWork.net

I left off the Nexus Series because it would be hard for me to recommend them to anyone else, given how much trouble people appear to have experienced. Disabling cores to make a phone work (a la 5X) seems a bit extreme.

Regarding your/the S7Edge, I'm not 100% sure on this, but you may be able to get the "I" (eye) variant (SM-G935I, I believe, not the "U") that will work stateside. Check the IMEI on the Verizon site before purchasing. The "I" and "U" variants are Factory Unlocked, so you should be able to go in and toggle the "OEM unlock" option. You could then install custom recovery but I believe that will trip the KNOX counter, so only do it if you can live without apps like Samsung Pay. I recently did just that on an S6Edge from Sprint, and as expected, anything that relied on the KNOX platform did not function.


----------



## dxstrikesback (Jun 16, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Any Xiaomi released this year with SD chipset and Android Oreo lol you're welcome.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. I was inclining towards redmi note 4(mido). Although it's old but lineage 15.1 is available for it. Probably future lineage versions would too be supported.

I would have gone for redmi note 5(Vince) / pro (whyred) but they are not officially supported yet.


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Jun 17, 2018)

Lucky me I need something new. I was using a Leeco Le Pro 3 4/64GB  But I've just give it to my daughter because she's broken her phone  Again.

I can't decide between the Redmi 5 Plus vs Redmi Note 5? 

Again it would be the 4/64GB because I need the storage


----------



## Lord_Arthas (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello everyone 

Now I have LG G6. I am looking for something new. I had Oneplus 1 before LG. Is it worth to change it to Oneplus 6? 
Maybe you can suggest me some others decent phones with that price range?
I need:
- great camera (LG G6 range at least),
- at least 64GB internal storage,
- it would be nice if phone has a mini jack,
- speed,
- I do not play any games, maybe Angry birds ),
- battery for at least 1 day
- big screen, at least 6,0 inches

In my country LG G7 is 100 Euro more expensive than OP6 (maybe it's worth to pay a little more money?).  I have not never used Motorola, Asus or huawei phones. Hiawei Mate looks nice.
BTW. I am a student so I can get 5% discount for OP6.


Thanks


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 18, 2018)

Lord_Arthas said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Now I have LG G6. I am looking for something new. I had Oneplus 1 before LG. Is it worth to change it to Oneplus 6?
> Maybe you can suggest me some others decent phones with that price range?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you like the LG family of phones then you might want to stick with it if not wait for somebody else to come back with a with an answer. I myself primarily primarily always used Samsung's but I just bought this Moto g5s plus I'm loving it so far.


----------



## MarcusNow (Jun 18, 2018)

*Fast charging and long lasting.*

I am looking for a smartphone that charges fast and also lasts long.
Processing performance should also be decent for everyday life.

It does not matter if it is a bit thicker than usual.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 18, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> I am looking for a smartphone that charges fast and also lasts long.
> Processing performance should also be decent for everyday life.
> 
> It does not matter if it is a bit thicker than usual.

Click to collapse



What's your budget?


----------



## BlazeCC (Jun 19, 2018)

Hy all,
What do you think, which phone should I choose? Google Pixel or Huawei P10? 
Camera would be a critic parameter to me. 
Thanks!


----------



## cavags5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey guys, I have some problem and don't know what to do.
I use mostly Samsung phones, but know after i bought s9 plus and compared with my s8 plus, i found 2 problems that don't work for me, could be all phones i don't know.
I already changed for a new one and its the same, and this time i will skip samsung phone.
I don't know what phone to choose.
P20 pro is very good phone, but the notch is not for me.


----------



## dweiks (Jun 20, 2018)

Hi everyone
wanna buy new phone . but i am really Bad at phones , so please help me. 
My budget 400-500$ USD
what i am looking for : 
Big screen " like "phone X screen" " idk what u call this kind of screens " , fast charging , headphone jack , fingerprint unlock screen.
what i don't care about : 
performance , Camera , system , gaming performance ...etc

i just want the phone for : 
Youtube , some social media apps , internet browsing , calls .
i don't care about anything else


----------



## dccomic (Jun 20, 2018)

*Just because it is the best*

Huawei mate RS Porsche Design Because I am sick of Samsung trying to rein as king. This is THE most expensive phone I know of, but I love it


----------



## LulzN1 (Jun 20, 2018)

my next will be a Asus, the support @ Updates is not great.
But they give u a ****ing Apk Tool to Unlock their Bootloader


Xiaomi, register wait about 14 Days for pc tool
Huawei, canceld
Nokia,  Closed


Im Still @ Z00D, its faster with its Atom than my dads Nokia 5 with the Google Bloatwear


----------



## gilgamesh888 (Jun 21, 2018)

Can someone help me i have some questions regarding
buying Onkyo Dpx1 Audio android player 
I need quick help

I have a question before buying Onkyo Dp-x1 Japanese audio player 
I love everything about it, is the Lamborghini of Audio players
in this price range.

My concern is the problem Onkyo had
with headphones jacks on older models
that later was fixed.

I am in Europe and i like to know
If this version the shop here sell is the fixed version
Model: DP-X1-B
Ean 4573243090269
is this the upgraded model with the headphone jack fix?
i dont want one with loose headphone jack
and that give audio distortion

I see there is two models atleast
Dpx1 and Dpx1a and now there is Dp-x1-(b)
whats the difference?

What was the fuzz about the audio distortion from headphone jack anyway
does it only afect streaming android audio apps over internet.
I am going to use it not as Dac only a Audio player on street 
with Poweramp , i will not stream music through internet apps
will i still be afected by the headphone jack problem.

iIwill also only use the 3.5 headphone jack, not 2.5 jack for Dac and streaming
so i be fine?
Is dificult to get an answer from the shop before buying 
they just answer they dont know
But then again there is 15 days return and 2 years warranty in my place.


----------



## Zanr Zij (Jun 21, 2018)

Mi Max 3 with Snapdragon 710 and iPhone X 2018 if iOS 12 jailbreakable ( iPhone 7 if not )

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anas Rahman (Jun 21, 2018)

dweiks said:


> Hi everyone
> wanna buy new phone . but i am really Bad at phones , so please help me.
> My budget 400-500$ USD
> what i am looking for :
> ...

Click to collapse



Since you mentioned about iPhone x like screen i assume that you're talking about the notch. If you just Want to do basic tasks and don't care about performance then 400-500$ is much more than you will need. You can have a look at asus zenfone 5 series. I would suggest you to go for something even cheaper like phones from xiaomi


----------



## Rich_Palermo (Jun 23, 2018)

*Aftermarket Android phone for Sprint network with good Bluetooth audio?*

[Moved from General/Questions and Answers]

Hello All,

My Galaxy Note 2 (Android 4.4., Sprint network) has long had the choppy Bluetooth audio problem that is all over the user forums. It is over 5 years old and since I dropped it and cracked the screen, I am looking for a replacement. I bought a Galaxy Note 4 from eBay thinking the audio problem must have been fixed in subsequent generations. This had Android v6.

Unfortunately, it hasn't. If anything, the Note 4 is even worse than the Note 2. They both show the problem with two different headphones and a car audio system so it has to be the phones. I had an EVO4G before and though it was a battery hog, I never had a lick of trouble with the wireless audio.

I have done all the re-pairing, BT cache clearing, device cache clearing, and power management disabling that have been suggested over the web to no avail. Right pocket, left pocket, shirt pocket, strapped to a baseball cap - nothing helps.

Does anyone have suggestions for a decent aftermarket/eBay US$150-250 Android phone that has rock solid Bluetooth connectivity? I don't use it for much other than listening to audio while I take my daily walk and email/texting. I am not confident about rooting.

Thanks,

RP


----------



## MarcusNow (Jun 23, 2018)

*UPgrade*



Amirk365 said:


> What's your budget?

Click to collapse



Budget does not matter.
I still have a Galaxy S3, so I need a *HUGE* upgrade.


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 23, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> Budget does not matter.
> I still have a Galaxy S3, so I need a HUGE upgrade.

Click to collapse



Moto Z3 Play could be your calling. Or a OnePlus 6. Depends on your network for the OP6 because it's GSM.


----------



## cavags5 (Jun 24, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> Budget does not matter.
> I still have a Galaxy S3, so I need a HUGE upgrade.

Click to collapse



Definitely you need a big upgrade, s3 was a bad phone, battery died at lunch. ?
What are you thinking, or your budget?


----------



## kriegschluesser (Jun 24, 2018)

dweiks said:


> Hi everyone
> wanna buy new phone . but i am really Bad at phones , so please help me.
> My budget 400-500$ USD
> what i am looking for :
> ...

Click to collapse



asus zenfone 5z


----------



## jaydee11 (Jun 25, 2018)

A bit late, but m going to by Samsung S9+ on the coming weekend.


----------



## kaotik123 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey everyone.. So I've been looking at getting a new phone. Any budget. I've pretty much narrowed it down to a few brands/specs here: https://www.gsmarena.com/results.ph...5,7,8,28&sNumberSIMs=1&sFormFactors=1&sOSes=2
I would need it to have: 

 dual sim (both slots active at the same time) 
 easily rootable and a large (biggest) community support for customization/roms etc.
very good battery and bright screen to read easily in sunlight
Are there certain processor chips or android versions that are particularly difficult and cause problems with rooting/roms etc.?

What phone would you recommend from the link? Thanks!


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 25, 2018)

kaotik123 said:


> Hey everyone.. So I've been looking at getting a new phone. Any budget. I've pretty much narrowed it down to a few brands/specs here: https://www.gsmarena.com/results.ph...5,7,8,28&sNumberSIMs=1&sFormFactors=1&sOSes=2
> I would need it to have:
> dual sim (both slots active at the same time)
> easily rootable and a large (biggest) community support for customization/roms etc.
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 5T hands down.


----------



## prakharayush31 (Jun 25, 2018)

Guys I am thinking to buy a refurbished nexus device, as a secondary phone either nexus 4 or 5, as they are still supported by developers and as my primary focus is to try different different customs roms, kernels, mods etc. Is it justified to buy a such old smartphone in 2018? Pls help


Currently I am using Samsung S7 but planning to buy a device solely for trying custom roms n kernel.


----------



## kaotik123 (Jun 26, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> OnePlus 5T hands down.

Click to collapse



Hands down big call! Thanks! If I was to include Huawei, Xiaomi, Oppo would the Oneplus 5t still be the better choice for my needs?


----------



## Amirk365 (Jun 26, 2018)

kaotik123 said:


> Hands down big call! Thanks! If I was to include Huawei, Xiaomi, Oppo would the Oneplus 5t still be the better choice for my needs?

Click to collapse



Probably the only brand that would give OnePlus a  run for their money with all the things you mentioned would be a Xiaomi. The Middle 8 SE looks interesting.


----------



## Andyfox10 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello

I have a 2.5 year old Nexus 5x and am seriously thinking about getting a new phone. I've narrowed it down to two choices. 

The Oneplus 6 (8gb/128gb) that I could get for around 550€ with the student discount. The phone is everything I ever wished for, except for the camera, which I fear might be a downgrade from Nexus 5x and the not so good customer service. 

The other one is Huawei p20 pro, which I could get for 570€ from my carrier. It is a good phone, but I really dislike the EMUI. I was not very impressed with the camera. Hardware is amazing, but I really dislike their postprocessing and I've read that gcam port is probably unlikely because of the Kirin processor. I also don't know how Huawei phones hold out long term (speed, lagging, software updates...).

I plan to keep the phone for 2-3 years. Things that are important to me are stock software and I also want a good camera (at least on par with my nexus 5x). I don't game and I mostly use the phone for calling, texting, listening to music, taking pictures and browsing the internet. It is important to me that the phone stays fast and doesn't lag throught it's lifetime and that it gets enough software updates.


----------



## jakubkoje (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey.

I am looking for some budget/mid range phone from 200€ to 400€(max). I dont have any specific requirements. Mostly I will use it for Youtube/Netflix, navigation, games(?)... Past 2 years I owned Xiaomi mi4s and I loved weekly updates from xiaomiu.eu. I was looking at something like Mi 8 SE, but it doesnt have B20 LTE :/ Thanks for your reccomendations.

Jakub


----------



## lakija (Jun 28, 2018)

Hi all. I need a phone that have a good camera ( i need camera only so I don't care about operating system). I was thinking about some Microsoft devices like Lumia 830 because it is cheap ( i can buy it for 30-40 euro here in my country). Any suggestion?[


----------



## arnauec (Jun 28, 2018)

*OnePlus 6*

I'm thinking to buy the new OnePlus 6, for what I have seen it has the specs of a high end smartphone at the price of a middle one.
Has anyone here have it? How does it work? I have the 3T edition and it works like a charm, I don't know if its worth the upgrade.

Thanks!


----------



## li0nh3art3d (Jun 28, 2018)

kriegschluesser said:


> asus zenfone 5z

Click to collapse



I bought an Asus Zenfone back in 2016..it was one of the best at the time. Can't remember the exact model, but it was a piece of crap. Just stopped working after about a month. I will never buy another asus. Their customer service is awful also.

---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------




MarcusNow said:


> Budget does not matter.
> I still have a Galaxy S3, so I need a HUGE upgrade.

Click to collapse



? S3? You oughtta donate that to a Museum hahahha

To answer you, tbh I would wait just a tiny bit longer.. This fall there are MANY phones coming out  including the pixel 3, note 9, xperia xz2 premium, HTC U12 and many many more


----------



## winol (Jun 28, 2018)

I have a note 8, 950F, I will wait for the note 10


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jun 28, 2018)

Should I buy Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus? Ive checked all of its parts and how it performs and I think its enough for me...but is it worth it, is it a good phone overall? Anyone has any experiences about this one or Xiaomi in general? Any issues?
Thanks!

Послато са GT-I9505 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jun 28, 2018)

Andyfox10 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have a 2.5 year old Nexus 5x and am seriously thinking about getting a new phone. I've narrowed it down to two choices.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful Huawei, is locking down bootloaders. I believe next month.


----------



## christiebunny (Jun 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if the HTC U12/12+ actually *works* with Verizon, unlike the U11?  All three bands (2/4/13), not just 13?


----------



## li0nh3art3d (Jun 30, 2018)

christiebunny said:


> Does anyone know if the HTC U12/12+ actually *works* with Verizon, unlike the U11? All three bands (2/4/13), not just 13?

Click to collapse



I'm pretty sure the HTC U12's are GSM, which means they won't work with Verizon or Sprint's CDMA networks unfortunately. I believe with a sim card you can probably get LTE data but as far as calling and texting you would need a device that supports CDMA, such as the pixel 2 or factory unlocked S9


----------



## MarcusNow (Jul 1, 2018)

*S3*



li0nh3art3d said:


> I bought an Asus Zenfone back in 2016..it was one of the best at the time. Can't remember the exact model, but it was a piece of crap. Just stopped working after about a month. I will never buy another asus. Their customer service is awful also.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I used my S3 so long because *it just works.*
Remember, how great it was in 2012? It is not worse today, I just need something better.

But I need more by now.

---------- Post added at 06:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




cavags5 said:


> Definitely you need a big upgrade, s3 was a bad phone, battery died at lunch. ?
> What are you thinking, or your budget?

Click to collapse



Flagship budget.

Actually, my S3 lasted *very well.*
It keeps up today, browsing is smooth enough, I just need a phone that charges faster (battery replacing is uncomfortable each time) and better camera than before.


----------



## cavags5 (Jul 1, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> I used my S3 so long because it just works.
> Remember, how great it was in 2012? It is not worse today, I just need something better.
> 
> But I need more by now.
> ...

Click to collapse



Your s3 is not worse today?
Are you kidding,
That is a massive lag and battery last 2 3h this years ago,
And doesn't mention apps that doesn't work for that android you have, most are updated to new android.
I think you need really to update and see the difference, where you were lost in time, unless you use your phone to just calls and messages., i have a note4 that my kid use for YouTube and some game, and lag like hell.
Compared to newest models.
I advice you to a s8 plus and you will see the next level, and its a good price.


----------



## andacro (Jul 2, 2018)

Galaxy A8 maybe.


----------



## Tumpster (Jul 2, 2018)

Mate 10 Pro VS Pixel 2 XL - Which One To Keep?

I have both, camera is slightly better on the Pixel but I came from the Mate and I thoroughly enjoyed it. The allure to the Pixel is flashable ROMs and long term 2-3 year support. There appears to be a growing movement on Open Kirin to getting more ROMs for the Mate and P series. Really I'd stick with the Mate if I knew there were/are more. I also enjoy the super charging, but I'm also enjoying the fluid stock Android of the Pixel. Huawei has recently announced Pixel like updates.I'll believe it when I see it but I'm optimistic. Quad HD and ambient display don't mean as much to me, I don't travel too much, I get VoLTE on both, and I would enjoy more gestures for the Pixel. I'm a man divided and would welcome some feedback. Im looking to have this phone for around 2 years if not longer.


----------



## griz.droidx (Jul 3, 2018)

*Advice on new phone / I can't stand VZW but have to use them..*

I get the best roaming and so on from Verizon around here.  Here's what I'm looking for in a phone.  I currently have an S5 Verizon model that has the unlock-able boot-loader, S3 (new rooted and ROM'd the night I bought it from VZW), and my first phone was the Droid X.  All of these have been rootable and custom roms have been available, I bought the S5 used, which still does great, but I need a bigger screen as I'm getting older and still don't own a tablet or e-reader which I'd like to be able to use the phone for.

MUST HAVES:  ROOT and CUSTOM ROM's available including Lineage and a strong developer community


Doesn't have to have the fastest processor or GPU
Would like to have at least 3-6GB RAM for future proofing
At least a 6" screen preferably larger  the bigger the better,unless it's that odd aspect ratio where they're tall and slim, I don't really think that would work but haven't held one.
A good size battery for long life
A replaceable battery if possible, although I reckon they're all replaceable if you know what you're doing but I'd prefer to not have to solder to replace it.  Or very minimal soldering.
A MicroSD
Compatibility with other carriers like sprint at&t and t mobile in case these are available in the future, but this isn't as important as the previous things.

I dont want to spend a fortune, and if I could make payments through big red that'd be great, but if not, to get the best device, I'd hit up ebay or swappa, or a local used phone store where I scored my S5 at two years old for 140 bucks in almost excellent condition.  If I can't make payments, I don't want to spend over 3-500 US dollars if possible, and if possible to get the dev support less than than.  but I need a huge screen.  

I'm thinking Samsung Note, Lg Stylus, Google Pixel 2, or a Moto.  I miss the durable feeling and general durability of my old Dx , it was built like a tank and fell off my car at 55+mph in a curve on the way home with a cheap rubber case on it, and although I had to search and cut weeds beside the road for about 15 yards,  after I found the pieces including the battery it fired right up, with only scratches on the corners... I know I was lucky but still damn that's a hard core hit.

Been looking at other suggestions, but wanted some opinions you guys were spot on the last time.  I don't have time to keep up with the latest and greatest like I used to..    SO THANKS FOR ANY RECOMMENDATIONS!!!!


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jul 3, 2018)

griz.droidx said:


> I get the best roaming and so on from Verizon around here. Here's what I'm looking for in a phone. I currently have an S5 Verizon model that has the unlock-able boot-loader, S3 (new rooted and ROM'd the night I bought it from VZW), and my first phone was the Droid X. All of these have been rootable and custom roms have been available, I bought the S5 used, which still does great, but I need a bigger screen as I'm getting older and still don't own a tablet or e-reader which I'd like to be able to use the phone for.
> 
> MUST HAVES: ROOT and CUSTOM ROM's available including Lineage and a strong developer community
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any Pixel. Most others for Verizon are boot loader locked and can't, be rooted


----------



## johnmclanne (Jul 4, 2018)

I want mi max 3 pro.


----------



## andacro (Jul 4, 2018)

johnmclanne said:


> I want mi max 3 pro.

Click to collapse



Mi want Max 3 Pro too


----------



## doubledragon5 (Jul 4, 2018)

New phone coming..  Was just gifted a (New) Moto z2 Force. Can't wait for it to arrive.. Then going to sell my Moto G5s Plus.


----------



## ebgerman (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys, I want to renovate my lgg4, I was thinking in an iPhone 8, principally for the size, but I have a question, how do you know if you have a new notification in ios? Don't have notification led or dynamic display, so you have to press the power button all the time? 

Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MoorpheusS (Jul 6, 2018)

*Huawei P20 lite, Galaxy s7, LG g6 or other?*

Hello everyone, I currently have a Xperia X (F5122) and want to change the device.

I would like a handset with a good main and selfie camera, biometric unlock, internal storage of 32gb or more, good construction and design, ease to use custom rom and good for social networking and navigation - I do not use cellphone for games.

*After researching I became interested in the Huawei P20 lite, Galaxy s7 and LG g6.*

Of which would be the best? Any other suggestions?


Country: Brazil


----------



## istperson (Jul 6, 2018)

Oneplus 6. I've just bought the 5T a couple of months ago, and had to get the 6.


----------



## Zanr Zij (Jul 7, 2018)

Mi Max 3 if Snap 710 variant available ( Pro version )

If not I'm waiting for Sam Note 9, Honor Note 10 and iPhone X+ if dual normal nano sim


----------



## trinilu27 (Jul 8, 2018)

ebgerman said:


> Hi guys, I want to renovate my lgg4, I was thinking in an iPhone 8, principally for the size, but I have a question, how do you know if you have a new notification in ios? Don't have notification led or dynamic display, so you have to press the power button all the time?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-H815 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You go out and buy a Android because they had the sense to realise you mite want to know when you have a new notification with out picking up the phone and checking it

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------




trinilu27 said:


> You go out and buy a Android because they had the sense to realise you mite want to know when you have a new notification with out picking up the phone and checking it buy ooooohhhh I don't know a simple flushing led ?.

Click to collapse


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 8, 2018)

I am buying Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus in the upcoming days, I hope itll work well[emoji16]

Послато са GT-I9505 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## MarcusNow (Jul 8, 2018)

cavags5 said:


> Your s3 is not worse today?
> Are you kidding,
> That is a massive lag and battery last 2 3h this years ago,
> And doesn't mention apps that doesn't work for that android you have, most are updated to new android.
> ...

Click to collapse



Actually, my Galaxy S3 is nearly as smooth as my friend's Note 4.
For many tasks such as E-Mailing, even my friend's S7 is not much better than my S3. That's because it is just text editing.

The battery needed to be swapped once.

Yes, the S3 is not a recent phone, but it still works great.
And apps work on it, too.

In apps that do not work, older versions work fine. That's just software.


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 8, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> Actually, my Galaxy S3 is nearly as smooth as my friend's Note 4.
> For many tasks such as E-Mailing, even my friend's S7 is not much better than my S3. That's because it is just text editing.
> 
> The battery needed to be swapped once.
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed, true. Only if you seek to run some games you could say its bad. I am opting to buy Redmi 5 Plus cause my S4's SIM card reader died off and for some reason lost 3G connectivity beforehand which is quite important for someone who needs to thether his internet to the PC to get online using that.

Послато са GT-I9505 уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## force70 (Jul 9, 2018)

MarcusNow said:


> Actually, my Galaxy S3 is nearly as smooth as my friend's Note 4.
> For many tasks such as E-Mailing, even my friend's S7 is not much better than my S3. That's because it is just text editing.
> 
> The battery needed to be swapped once.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah but being nearly as smooth as a note 4 isnt saying alot these days.

I still have my s3 and note 4  both i bought on their respective launch  days,  both still function just fine but comparing them to my S9 plus or Pixel 2XL....well it isnt even close. Its like comparing a honda to a ferrari.

The S3 i use as an MP3 player in the gym  but trying to do anything else with it is really painful because its just so slow.

My note 4 i actually try and use still once in awhile, its one of my all time favorite devices  but same thing...its so sluggish compared to the  newer devices i cant stand it for more than a day.



So, respectfully i must disagree. And this coming from an original owner of both and someone who spent a ton of time modding both on here and has a strong sentimental attachment  to both devices

I do sure miss the removable batteries, its just so convenient! 

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 9, 2018)

Bought Redmi 5 plus 4/64 today, happy for now. Seems like a pretty good phone atm [emoji2]

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## force70 (Jul 11, 2018)

B4ashiok said:


> Hi. I use Samsung S6 for 2 years now it's time for changes!
> Im looking for S7 but its only 1 generation UP do you think i will find difference between that two smartphones ?

Click to collapse



Ive had both,  other than the ext sd card and better battery life S7 was not a big jump over the S6.

Not sure why would look at buying an old device though,  go for an S9 or at worst S8 if your looking to stay with samsung.

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 11, 2018)

force70 said:


> Ive had both,  other than the ext sd card and better battery life S7 was not a big jump over the S6.
> 
> Not sure why would look at buying an old device though,  go for an S9 or at worst S8 if your looking to stay with samsung.
> 
> sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE

Click to collapse



Indeed,  Ive bought Redmi cause for some reasons I dont like samsung. 5 plus is enough for my needs tbh

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## Hyflex (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice on getting 2 mobile phones, one for my brother and one for my mother. I've found two but am not sure if there is something better/cheaper available. I am also not 100% sure if these phones will work in the UK on the "Three" network.

Bare in mind their current phones are Nexus 4's so their phones are pretty old and 

_*Mother:*_

She likes to browse websites, use facebook, browse youtube, listen to music via bluetooth earphones, take pictures on holiday... etc.

- Budget: £200~
- Screen Size: 5"+
- Camera: Decent
- Bluetooth: 4.2+
- Fingerprint Reader: Yes
- RAM: 2+GB
- Games: No
- Movies/TV Shows: No
- YouTube/Spotify: Yes
- Selfies: No

It would be nice if we could get one with waterpoofing, high corning glass protection, the ability to listen to FM radio without using the likes of tunein radio and more storage space (128GB+)

The phone I've found that's that's around the budget price is the Xiaomi Mi 5s, has decent screen size, good screen protection, good GPU, CPU and Chipset, decent storage (64GB), decent RAM (3GB), decent camera based on GSMArean's comparrisions, acceptable wifi, acceptable bluetooth, acceptable GPS, fast charging 3.0, probably more than good enough benchmarks for what my mother does with her phone and decent battery life. The cheapest I can get it in the UK is £199 for a 64GB version which is decent amount of storage, it would be nice if I could get one with 128GB storage.


_*Brother:*_

He likes to play games, watch tv shows/movies, read books, listen to music, send lots of texts, use as a sat nav... etc

- Budget: £350~
- Screen Size: 6"+
- Camera: Decent
- Bluetooth: 4.2+
- Fingerprint Reader: Yes
- RAM: 3+GB
- Games: Yes
- Movies/TV Shows: Yes
- YouTube/Spotify: Yes
- Selfies: Yes

It would be nice if we could get one with waterpoofing and high corning glass protection.

The phone I have found that is a little bit over budget is the Xiaomi Mi 8 which has a decent screen, good screen protection, top of the range GPU, CPU and Chipset, decent storage (64GB+), more than enough RAM: 6GB, very good cameras, top of the range GPS, latest Bluetooth, fast charging 4.0, decent benchmarks, decent battery life. Thee cheapest I can get it in the UK is for £370.49 for a 128GB version which is plenty of storage.


*Questions:*
- Do these phones work in the UK on our networks, specifically the "Three" network?
- Are there any real downsides to these phones? I've read that some of them (CN Versions?) do not have access to the play store but surely I can flash a new ROM onto the devices and install gapps to get around this?
- Can anyone suggest better phones / matching phones for cheaper?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ForMartha (Jul 13, 2018)

I'm really into buying a new phone, just dunno what.

I tend to think about the MI 8 SE. Or the Mi 2 - do you folks have an idea about any other phone at the same price tag?

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## DigiPooch (Jul 13, 2018)

B4ashiok said:


> Hi. I use Samsung S6 for 2 years now it's time for changes!
> Im looking for S7 but its only 1 generation UP do you think i will find difference between that two smartphones ?

Click to collapse



Don't do it if you plan on rooting, unlocking, or enjoying any custom recovery, etc. I absolutely hate it. Really feel I screwed up purchasing S7. Didn't realize Samsung changed the way they implement security for the bootloader, making unlocking virtually impossible. Some amazing members of community actually managed to root it, but it runs like garbage if you intend to keep root for daily.  Hence, I'm on this thread looking for new device options myself. Probably getting into og pixel, or xl version next. Hope this helps.

Sent from my SM-G900V using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 13, 2018)

ForMartha said:


> I'm really into buying a new phone, just dunno what.
> 
> I tend to think about the MI 8 SE. Or the Mi 2 - do you folks have an idea about any other phone at the same price tag?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What  are the things you want to have in the new phone?

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## ForMartha (Jul 13, 2018)

Mainly, good camera, good battery and small size.

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 14, 2018)

ForMartha said:


> Mainly, good camera, good battery and small size.

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia XA2


----------



## iambrunoben (Jul 14, 2018)

Without Doubt, Next Samsung S series phone


----------



## GDane1 (Jul 15, 2018)

What's a good device that you'd recommend that has a lot of development as far as a lot of Wrong Turn olds aftermarket stuff that you can root evidently and that's a good all-around phone.

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 06:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------

I like Samsung with Samsung has lock your bootloader so that kind of sucks so anyway recommit anything good let me know I really appreciate it

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## force70 (Jul 15, 2018)

GDane1 said:


> What's a good device that you'd recommend that has a lot of development as far as a lot of Wrong Turn olds aftermarket stuff that you can root evidently and that's a good all-around phone.
> 
> Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Only the  north american snapdragons are locked, but just go with exynos...problem solved.

That said there isnt a ton of development for later Samsung phones.

One plus is good for development so is nexus,1st gen pixel.

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## dwh2o13 (Jul 17, 2018)

force70 said:


> Only the  north american snapdragons are locked, but just go with exynos...problem solved.
> 
> That said there isnt a ton of development for later Samsung phones.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Curious to get your impressions of your Pixel 2 XL.?  I see some development on the device, and I'm a big fan of pure Android.  I still use my Nexus 6P and love the phone.  3 is right around the corner, but my goodness the price of flagship phones these days is getting ridiculous.   I've not been one to have a need for the latest and greatest and usually lag behind on the purchase of top rated phones giving them a chance to drop in price.


----------



## force70 (Jul 17, 2018)

dwh2o13 said:


> Curious to get your impressions of your Pixel 2 XL.?  I see some development on the device, and I'm a big fan of pure Android.  I still use my Nexus 6P and love the phone.  3 is right around the corner, but my goodness the price of flagship phones these days is getting ridiculous.   I've not been one to have a need for the latest and greatest and usually lag behind on the purchase of top rated phones giving them a chance to drop in price.

Click to collapse



I love it, amazing device except running out of storage on it only with 128gb. Thats how i ended up with the S9 plus also lol.

Had a 6p too  but its nowhere near the device the pixel  2 xl is....light years between them.

That said the 6p had wayyyyyy more development  than the 2 xl does, its lacking for sure unfortunately. 


But with the pixel 3 coming i dont know if Id spring for last years  model or not now this late in the game unless the 3 has an inotch in which case its pure crap lol.

I always go for the latest and greatest though so thats just my perspective. 

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## vikingalle (Jul 18, 2018)

I currently have a Huawei P20. But im looking to get a new phone and it stands between Samsung S9 and OnePlus 6. What would you guys recommend?


----------



## DoR3M3 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm trying to figure out who makes the *Modders Dream Phone!* hmm

Essential started giving away phones at $249, and I thought damm get one, but then development is really poor on it.

Now wondering for the money how is the Mi Mix2?

Google Pixels, a little costly for me.

OnePlus, wooo did every Modding Geek read this, OnePlus sent out free phones to XDA for development, now this looks like a future?

---> https://www.xda-developers.com/oneplus-6-free-developer-community-projects/

With that OnePlus article, makes me think about at least getting a 5 or 5t, or maybe need to wait on the 6.

I don't want an Honor, Huawei, LG, or Samsung, so scratch those.

So, the question still remains, who's the Modders Dream, without having to take out a bank loan? LOL


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 20, 2018)

DoR3M3 said:


> I'm trying to figure out who makes the Modders Dream Phone! hmm
> 
> Essential started giving away phones at $249, and I thought damm get one, but then development is really poor on it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G5 Plus?


----------



## Masryy (Jul 20, 2018)

Hello, I'm looking for a small budget phones and i found two great phones with the same price and im wondering what to buy, the devices are Nexus 6P and Huawei P9... any suggestions ?


----------



## DoR3M3 (Jul 21, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Moto G5 Plus?

Click to collapse



No, not a Motorola fan either, and that's a SD 625, I want to stay at least at SD 835 level...

I've been really wondering about the Mi Mix2 as a next phone to be honest...

Hmm


----------



## EternallyConfused (Jul 21, 2018)

Masryy said:


> Hello, I'm looking for a small budget phones and i found two great phones with the same price and im wondering what to buy, the devices are Nexus 6P and Huawei P9... any suggestions ?

Click to collapse



If you want one of those I think P9 is a better choice personally.

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## textus (Jul 21, 2018)

What would be the cheapest bezeless oled phone? I don't need a good camera at all I will have to sand off the lens for work purposes.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReZ88 (Jul 21, 2018)

Im looking to upgrade my HTC one M8. I've had my it for 4 years now, and it seems to be on its last legs. The battery is fairly bad now as the phone will get very warm, discharge quickly, take ages to charge sometimes and also turns off at 40%. I've tried calibration etc, but no change!

I was looking to upgrade and have found a pretty good cheap monthly deal on the Huawei P Smart, I just don't know if it will be an actual upgrade.

Looking at its specs it has more ram, a 64bit octo CPU clocked higher than the m8 and bigger battery. 
One paper it looks like it should be better, but I'm unsure of the performance of the 2 chipsets. I really don't know benchmark info for phone hardware.

My HTC one m8 was a very expensive flagship when it came out, yet the huawei p smart not a flagship model and is much cheaper.

I guess my question is whether the Huawei P smart will be a performance upgrade from the HTC one m8? 

Cheers


----------



## Amirk365 (Jul 21, 2018)

ReZ88 said:


> Im looking to upgrade my HTC one M8. I've had my it for 4 years now, and it seems to be on its last legs. The battery is fairly bad now as the phone will get very warm, discharge quickly, take ages to charge sometimes and also turns off at 40%. I've tried calibration etc, but no change!
> 
> I was looking to upgrade and have found a pretty good cheap monthly deal on the Huawei P Smart, I just don't know if it will be an actual upgrade.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Good performance but the GPU is weak. Might as well get a phone with a recent Snapdragon 6XX chipset like a Nokia 6.1.


----------



## ReZ88 (Jul 22, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. After looking at synthetic benchmarks run on my HTC and run on both the p smart and p20 lite, I've decided ill going to go for the p20 lite. It performs better than my htc in all tests and will be an upgrade in all areas. 
Sure graphics performance isn't great, but its better than my m8. Plus I have just built a very powerful gaming system for that and don't play games on my phone.

Just wanted to jump on it if it was a bargain, and it seems to be.


----------



## Z4R4MOTH (Jul 22, 2018)

Most probably will get Pixel 2 XL but I'm confused should I wait for 3 or not. Either way that Pixel 3's price gonna be so high. I'm interested in OPPO Find X as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DoR3M3 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is there somewhat of a consensus in the Modding Community, as to what the Dream Modding Phone(s) are?

microG, and Xposed support are a Big Plus for me too!


----------



## juanq214 (Jul 22, 2018)

DoR3M3 said:


> No, not a Motorola fan either, and that's a SD 625, I want to stay at least at SD 835 level...
> 
> So far my Mi A1 has been great and the development scene on it seems great too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldnt go for the mix 2. I had it and the camera is rather poor. I'd get a one plus 5t. Far better in all aspects. If you are a Xiaomi fan (like me), the mi8 se or the mi mix 2s are better pics

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## textus (Jul 22, 2018)

Any ideas? 


textus said:


> What would be the cheapest bezeless oled phone? I don't need a good camera at all I will have to sand off the lens for work purposes.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoR3M3 (Jul 22, 2018)

juanq214 said:


> I wouldnt go for the mix 2. I had it and the camera is rather poor. I'd get a one plus 5t. Far better in all aspects. If you are a Xiaomi fan (like me), the mi8 se or the mi mix 2s are better pics
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I actually scored a Essential at $249USD, but then even at that price, not sure I want it, development seems lacking, so I'm still thinking about it.

I can't afford a 5T, and then OnePlus just gave XDA developers the 6, so it made me think to wait around a bit on that, if I was going to pay more. For now I was wondering too about the original Google Pixel...

Hmm so many phones...


----------



## dweiks (Jul 24, 2018)

Anas Rahman said:


> Since you mentioned about iPhone x like screen i assume that you're talking about the notch. If you just Want to do basic tasks and don't care about performance then 400-500$ is much more than you will need. You can have a look at asus zenfone 5 series. I would suggest you to go for something even cheaper like phones from xiaomi

Click to collapse



Can you give me phones name fit for my usage since I really don't know models please.


----------



## Anas Rahman (Jul 24, 2018)

dweiks said:


> Can you give me phones name fit for my usage since I really don't know models please.

Click to collapse



Well, there are many phones out there like ... Honor 10, P20 lite, Zenfone 5z, Nokia x6, Mi8 SE(No headphone jack) and other offerings from vivo and oppo aswell .


----------



## Frantisek123 (Jul 25, 2018)

what is best cheap android phone with good battery life?

I looked in Kimovil and found Le Pro 3 (https://www.kimovil.com/en/where-to-...-le-pro-3-x722) should be best. What do you think?

pros: 4000+ battery, antutu 160 000
negs: nothing for this money??

Thank you for your comments


----------



## Frantisek123 (Jul 26, 2018)

leomaves said:


> iphone is the main thing now

Click to collapse



its answer on my question? If yes - not sure why you offered me iphone - it cost many times more than le pro 3 and as far I know this is not android


----------



## MarcusNow (Jul 26, 2018)

*My loyal companion: Galaxy S3.*



EternallyConfused said:


> Indeed, true. Only if you seek to run some games you could say its bad. I am opting to buy Redmi 5 Plus cause my S4's SIM card reader died off and for some reason lost 3G connectivity beforehand which is quite important for someone who needs to thether his internet to the PC to get online using that.
> 
> Послато са GT-I9505 уз помоћ Тапатока

Click to collapse



I never ever had such hardware defects with my S3, surprisingly.

It *just kept* working.

Believe me, in 2013, I was jealous to Galaxy S4 users, but I expected the S5 to be a bigger hit. I actually wanted to upgrade, but needed to save money.

The S6 was different than expected. I thought about getting an S5 in 2016 still, but I was not sure that upgrading 2 years was enough, and my Galaxy S3 just did it's work.

In 2017, when my Galaxy S3 got 5 years old, I replaced the battery *for the first time,* and it lasted twice as long, but that 5 year old battery was expected by me to die off after two years.

Without a doubt, the Galaxy S3 did stay loyal to me, and just kept working.
I heard of other people having random deaths on their Galaxy S3, but I surprisingly had not.

I am glad that your S4 is mostly intact after 5 years. And it has many features that are unheard of today. See: https://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-8/help/features-removed-previous-generations-t3819970 .


----------



## MarcusNow (Jul 26, 2018)

leomaves said:


> iphone is the main thing now

Click to collapse



In what way?

---------- Post added at 09:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:59 AM ----------




ForMartha said:


> I'm really into buying a new phone, just dunno what.
> 
> I tend to think about the MI 8 SE. Or the Mi 2 - do you folks have an idea about any other phone at the same price tag?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What capabilities should the phone have?


----------



## simonbigwave (Jul 28, 2018)

leomaves said:


> iphone is the main thing now

Click to collapse



No it is not.


----------



## Joe Hanson123 (Jul 30, 2018)

Hi!
Knows anyone a Phone which is well and official supported by Lineage, looks like the Galaxy Alpha, has a changeable battery and which costs maximum 350€ but doesn't has too bad components. So I don't play with my phone, but I don't like it when the phone is laggy.
Thank you


----------



## simicartan (Aug 3, 2018)

My next dream phone would be Samsung Galaxy Note 9. 
Note 8 is pretty much a Boom I guess Note 9 will snatch my wig


----------



## tibbi2 (Aug 5, 2018)

Got a OnePlus 6 recently, definitely worth it. I was never really a fan of Samsungs for some reason.


----------



## Vorici (Aug 7, 2018)

simicartan said:


> My next dream phone would be Samsung Galaxy Note 9.
> Note 8 is pretty much a Boom I guess Note 9 will snatch my wig

Click to collapse



Exactly my thoughts. Galaxy Note 9 would be a great upgrade for me as well.


----------



## warmq (Aug 8, 2018)

Oh，a very nice website


----------



## birsir (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi guys, got a little dilemma over here. 

I am starting to look for a replacement of my Xperia XZ F8331. I would like to try Xiaomi this time, their phones seems one of the best on terms of quality/price ratio for me.  Screen size, overall speed, support  of our community, some occasional photos and lots of video watching - these are my needs.

So far I consider Mi A2, but Snap660 vs 820 on paper looks quite similar, would I ever feel a difference? 

Or just pay more and go for Mi8? Mix2s? Other brand?


----------



## jobird (Aug 10, 2018)

Xiaomi Mi8, there are really a lot of great features


----------



## EveryoneIsALiarOnline (Aug 10, 2018)

birsir said:


> Hi guys, got a little dilemma over here.
> 
> I am starting to look for a replacement of my Xperia XZ F8331. I would like to try Xiaomi this time, their phones seems one of the best on terms of quality/price ratio for me.  Screen size, overall speed, support  of our community, some occasional photos and lots of video watching - these are my needs.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't speak about the other models but I just got a mi mix 2s 2568gb version and I love it, it's way better than my previous s8 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## istperson (Aug 11, 2018)

vikingalle said:


> I currently have a Huawei P20. But im looking to get a new phone and it stands between Samsung S9 and OnePlus 6. What would you guys recommend?

Click to collapse



Samsung has a better camera, and higher definition display 
But if you want the fastest phone with regular updates for years, unlockable, lots of development, then choose the OnePlus 6


----------



## texasniteowl (Aug 12, 2018)

New or Used around $250 for Verizon prepaid service??

My current phone is the $40 Moto E4 from WalMart that I picked up to basically try Verizon's service. It is surprisingly decent, but has some shortcomings of course.

My phone before that was with AT&T and was a Galaxy S4 that I used for somthing like 4 yrs +, maybe 5. I was lucky enough to have rooted it before they got more severely locked, so most recently it was running Android 7.x (Lineage). So, I had a great run with that phone...but AT&T service is terrible where I currently live...which is why I'm now with Verizon.

I'm not a power user. I would like a decent camera though along with good actual call reception. Hopefully HD Voice support (I think that is what Verizon calls it). And, I'd like a phone that will last 2-3 yrs. So, call, text, pics, very occasional use as a hotspot.  I really don't care about rooting, etc., any more. Though, if a phone is not being updated any longer by the manufacturer or carrier, then it would be nice to be able to load a rom on it down the line (since I'd like to use the phone for 2-3 yrs).

I've been looking on Swappa (I usually check the "mint" condition)...here are some that I am considering:  Galaxy S7, Moto Z Droid, Moto Z2 Play, Google Pixel

I have no experience with or knowledge of Huawei or Xiaomi or LG.  I'm open to them I guess...just don't know where to start. My very brief research so far leads me to believe that OnePlus phones are gsm only? So, no go with Verizon.

Any other suggestions?  I can possibly stretch up to $300, but around $250 is better.


----------



## Amirk365 (Aug 12, 2018)

texasniteowl said:


> New or Used around $250 for Verizon prepaid service??
> 
> My current phone is the $40 Moto E4 from WalMart that I picked up to basically try Verizon's service. It is surprisingly decent, but has some shortcomings of course.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Moto G6 is a pretty good pick. Somehow I tend to recommend them alot here lol. 

Sent from my Huawei Honor 6x using XDA Labs


----------



## texasniteowl (Aug 12, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> Moto G6 is a pretty good pick. Somehow I tend to recommend them alot here lol.

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll have a look.

I'm also trying to decide if...no, how much...I care about the phone being on the Fortnite list. I play on my PS4...don't know if I really want to play it on mobile or not!


----------



## RodMyers (Aug 12, 2018)

be aware, Huawei phones will no longer be rootable

https://www.gsmarena.com/huaweis_bootloader_unlock_service_is_being_shut_down-news-31268.php


----------



## simonbigwave (Aug 13, 2018)

simicartan said:


> My next dream phone would be Samsung Galaxy Note 9.
> Note 8 is pretty much a Boom I guess Note 9 will snatch my wig

Click to collapse



My next dream phone will be either Xiaomi Black Shark or Mi8. If I can't get those I will consider OnePlus6.


----------



## Dharmost (Aug 13, 2018)

Good morning everybody! I was planning to buy a new smartphone. Initially I wanted to buy a P9 lite, but I don't need the 5.2 " FullHD screen. I found the P9 lite mini that seems more suited for my usage, but It seems that there is no modding available for this device. Is that true?
Alternatively I'd need a similar device:
2 GB RAM / 16 GB ROM + SSD. 
LTE
5" HD screen, decent oleophobic panel
Decent camera and cpu (not top of the line, but at least on the same level of my Galaxy A5 2015)
Finger print ID on the back, back camera must be flat (nothing protrudes out of the back)
NFC and soft keys below the screen would be better, but i can live without those.
Moddable (want to install and AOSP 7.something)
Budget around 150€
I live in EU (italy)
Is there something like this on the market?


----------



## Barolo999 (Aug 13, 2018)

I always had Sony phones but I'm really confused right now. I was lookin for a phone for about 400 euros to replace my old Sony Z4 (or z3+) and I came up with these two that i like the most and match the price range. Of course the V30 wins easily on weight and dimensions (with a bigger screen) but I love the xzp display and side fingerprint sensor too.... What do you think? They told me the V30 front camera sucks, is the xzp better? Which phones wins on the multimedia side (photos, videos, etc)? Thanks in advance for your opinions


----------



## CaptainFlyer (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi guys. I have bee checking around for a budget phone and stumble on the Umidigi Z2 ... Still I'm afraid if there won't be many custom roms or updates ? My friend bought a ZUK Z2 a year ago and I was really impressed ...
The Xiaomi M2 confused me as it did not have any memory card slot ?
Zuk 5 ?
Just want to hear you inputs and what's best to buy for $200-$350 today ? For me its most important that the phone will be "known" so people go on doing roms for it if its a China phone so to say ... =)
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## EternallyConfused (Aug 14, 2018)

CaptainFlyer said:


> Hi guys. I have bee checking around for a budget phone and stumble on the Umidigi Z2 ... Still I'm afraid if there won't be many custom roms or updates ? My friend bought a ZUK Z2 a year ago and I was really impressed ...
> The Xiaomi M2 confused me as it did not have any memory card slot ?
> Zuk 5 ?
> Just want to hear you inputs and what's best to buy for $200-$350 today ? For me its most important that the phone will be "known" so people go on doing roms for it if its a China phone so to say ... =)
> Thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse



I have purchased 4/64GB version of Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus and Im really happy with how it performs. Only thing that is a bit weak is the camera which is not perfect but I dont need a better one. I payed it $200 and Im quite sure updates will be around for quite a while on it

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## jatintomar (Aug 15, 2018)

I am very confused between these devices. Which one tu buy please suggest
MI A2 vs Redmi note 5 pro VS Asus zenfone max pro


----------



## Redviper9217 (Aug 15, 2018)

CaptainFlyer said:


> Hi guys. I have bee checking around for a budget phone and stumble on the Umidigi Z2 ... Still I'm afraid if there won't be many custom roms or updates ? My friend bought a ZUK Z2 a year ago and I was really impressed ...
> The Xiaomi M2 confused me as it did not have any memory card slot ?
> Zuk 5 ?
> Just want to hear you inputs and what's best to buy for $200-$350 today ? For me its most important that the phone will be "known" so people go on doing roms for it if its a China phone so to say ... =)
> Thanks in advance!!

Click to collapse



 Hey just signed up here looking for custom ROMs for my TWILIGHT COLOR UMIDIGI Z2. I'd HIGHLY recommend if your ready to buy like ASAP! the Z2 PRO right now get it for $249.99 on Gear best and it has better SOC PROCESSOR Helio P60 6GB RAM/MEMORY, 128GB INTERNAL STORAGE, ARTIFICIAL INTELLIGENCE (AI) VIRTUAL REALITY GAMERS, Etc. Bro it's a way better deal vs the regular Z2 in SOC PROCESSOR, 128GB internal storage vs 64GB the regular Z2 has. I'm kicking myself in the u know what for not just waiting few weeks longer .. lol. Let me know how it goes bro take care


----------



## fael097 (Aug 16, 2018)

Hi, so my girlfriend wants a phone with a good camera, above the average really, for this kind of price, between 500 and 600 bucks.

phones in Brazil are usually pretty expensive, so she wants to buy one during our stay in los angeles next month, but shopping for unlocked phones in the US is surprisingly difficult.

my first choice for her was the oneplus 6, which is around that price and is a great bang for the buck, problem is we can't ship it to the airbnb we're staying, and they don't sell it anywhere else other than their website. an amazon locker would be an option but someone is selling oneplus 6 on amazon for like $100 more than the msrp, which is a no-no

so that excludes pretty much most of the chinese phones. then I suggested her a galaxy s9 which is a little above her budget but has a top camera, and sells on stores like best buy, but I've been collecting testimonials from people that had samsung's infamous curved screen phones, and not one single person managed to keep the screen intact for more than 6 months. apparently it breaks as soon as you grab the phone, regardless of cases and screen protectors.

this budget range is like a gap, there are a million phones for less than $400, and a gazillion for more than $700. 

I wanted something that didn't have:
-thick last generation top and bottom borders, (notches and thin borders are fine)
-huge screens (small ones like the s9 are great, could go a little bigger than that)
-curved screens (this doesn't bother me as much as I'd think, but people say it breaks instantly so it got me worried)
-glass back (ok this is a tough one, everything has glass backs these days, so I guess I won't be able to avoid this one)

I know it's quite specific, but really I just want a good phone with a good camera that doesn't have major design flaws, costs around 500-600 and is sold in physical stores (or maybe on amazon, assuming it's not overpriced).
why is this so hard?

any suggestions?


----------



## Anas Rahman (Aug 16, 2018)

fael097 said:


> Hi, so my girlfriend wants a phone with a good camera, above the average really, for this kind of price, between 500 and 600 bucks.
> 
> phones in Brazil are usually pretty expensive, so she wants to buy one during our stay in los angeles next month, but shopping for unlocked phones in the US is surprisingly difficult.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Take a look at zenfone 5z from Asus. Can't tell if it will be available


----------



## EternallyConfused (Aug 16, 2018)

jatintomar said:


> I am very confused between these devices. Which one tu buy please suggest
> MI A2 vs Redmi note 5 pro VS Asus zenfone max pro

Click to collapse



Mi A2 has a suberb camera but Note 5 Pro has a strong battery paired with better CPU. Basically...Note 5 is better unless you look for good cameras

Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## maxsteelvishak (Aug 17, 2018)

*Phone suggestion - (Root friendly + modules friendly)*

Hello all,

I'm plannign to buy a phone and would greatly apppricate your views. The kay factos that I;m looking for are

1) Root friednly
2) Phone software (Andorran version) and hardware should be compatible with root modules such as Xposed. That's why I don't mind buying an old phone that comes with Nougat
3) An active andord community for that phone for roms and mods
4) speed

I was considering the One plus 6 or Google pixel 3 (to be realsed in Oct, but I'm not sure if I can flash Nougat to this)

Please let me know your views/comments


----------



## nola mike (Aug 17, 2018)

Looking to replace my LG G3, which I've loved. I'd like something sub-$300 used. Trying to decide between a used or older flagship (LG V30 is at the top of my list so far) v. a more budget newer phone (Moto G5 plus/G6 look interesting).

Here's other things I'm looking for:

1. SD card slot (removable battery would be nice too, but these are getting rare--I would like the ability to DIY replace a battery if it came to that)
2. Large dev community, ability to update roms/kernels/etc without difficulty, so unlocked carrier/bootloader, or at least easy to do.
3. I don't care too much about aesthetics. 
4. I'd like a headphone jack, but I guess this isn't a deal breaker

Any oneplus models fit the bill? I've shied away from Samsung since my S4 and locked bootloader. Dont' know if that's changed recently. I'm sure there are a ton of phones out there that I haven't considered/know about...


----------



## fael097 (Aug 17, 2018)

Anas Rahman said:


> Take a look at zenfone 5z from Asus. Can't tell if it will be available

Click to collapse



hey, thanks.

I checked this phone and it seems great, almost like the oneplus 6, however they say the camera is not nearly as good, and it was the main priority for her phone, so I'm not sure about it


----------



## narshi shukla (Aug 18, 2018)

fael097 said:


> hey, thanks.
> 
> I checked this phone and it seems great, almost like the oneplus 6, however they say the camera is not nearly as good, and it was the main priority for her phone, so I'm not sure about it

Click to collapse



Asus 5z got major camera update recently, btw both of these phones and brand aren't camera focused, still both clicks one of the best photos. Moreover oneplus have its own camera issues since 2 3 generation (oil painting effect, too much noise reduction etc).


----------



## Anas Rahman (Aug 18, 2018)

fael097 said:


> hey, thanks.
> 
> I checked this phone and it seems great, almost like the oneplus 6, however they say the camera is not nearly as good, and it was the main priority for her phone, so I'm not sure about it

Click to collapse



Ohkay, another choice is huawei p20 (just p20, not lite or pro) . It has a DxoMark score of 102 which is more than that of Pixel2 and S9. It was available on amazon for around 530$ unlocked. You can check dxomark website for other options of your interest too


----------



## TonyUK1985 (Aug 18, 2018)

fael097 said:


> Hi, so my girlfriend wants a phone with a good camera, above the average really, for this kind of price, between 500 and 600 bucks.
> 
> phones in Brazil are usually pretty expensive, so she wants to buy one during our stay in los angeles next month, but shopping for unlocked phones in the US is surprisingly difficult.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would suggest the Huawei P20 pro, the triple Leica lens is amazing and I prefer it to my pixel 2 XL. You can import phones cheap from Asia like eglobalcentral, tobydeals, techinthebasket. I've had 5 phones off these in 4 years and delivery usually takes 1 week. If you want to spend less though the original pixel still has a decent camera and a refurb is rather cheap.


----------



## FLAC Vest (Aug 19, 2018)

fael097 said:


> Hi, so my girlfriend wants a phone with a good camera, above the average really, for this kind of price, between 500 and 600 bucks.
> 
> phones in Brazil are usually pretty expensive, so she wants to buy one during our stay in los angeles next month, but shopping for unlocked phones in the US is surprisingly difficult.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xaiomi Mi Max 2S. Check the DXO mark scores. I ordered it from Amazon Friday and got it Saturday afternoon. 

Amazing phone with top of the line hardware and camera for ~500 bucks. You'll have to get the international version; check and make sure it's compatible with your carrier and location. 

I was going to get a new Galaxy S8+ but this is better in every way, IMO. Just no water resistance which is ok for me.

You also have the Huawei P20


----------



## S5Mini. (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey guys. I'm looking to change my phone. At the moment I have a Xiaomi Mi 5, it is an excellent phone under every aspect except for the battery and I absolutely love it. Thing is that I got tired of it and I also want to upgrade to a better phone. Now I have a lot of doubts on which one I should buy, the first phone I thought of was OnePlus 6, I really like the design and everything but I'm not quite sure it's REALLY worth it. I'm not considering Xiaomi Mi 8 sadly because I really can't stand the design, I'm a big Mi fan and the Mi 8 is GREAT but the design bothers me too much and I'm not going to buy it just because of that. 

How I want the phone:
- Good camera (both front and back), I want it to be better than the Mi 5 (I know it is already good enough but I'd like more)
- Good battery (Mi 5's really sucks)
- No huge notches like the Mi 8
- At least as fast as the Mi 5
- Nice design
- Display no bigger than 6''

Now, the phones I'm considering are Essential PH1 (which is now like 399$) and Mi Mix 2s. I also saw Vivo X21 but I'm not quite sure if it's really worth it. There are a lot of good phones on the market lately but many of them have some flaws that I really cannot stand (like Mi 8 design, or price) and I'm really having a hard time in making a decision, so I'm asking for your help, please give me all the feedback you can


----------



## TheNorseWind (Aug 21, 2018)

S5Mini. said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking to change my phone. At the moment I have a Xiaomi Mi 5, it is an excellent phone under every aspect except for the battery and I absolutely love it. Thing is that I got tired of it and I also want to upgrade to a better phone. Now I have a lot of doubts on which one I should buy, the first phone I thought of was OnePlus 6, I really like the design and everything but I'm not quite sure it's REALLY worth it. I'm not considering Xiaomi Mi 8 sadly because I really can't stand the design, I'm a big Mi fan and the Mi 8 is GREAT but the design bothers me too much and I'm not going to buy it just because of that.
> 
> How I want the phone:
> - Good camera (both front and back), I want it to be better than the Mi 5 (I know it is already good enough but I'd like more)
> ...

Click to collapse



Then go and buy One Plus 6. You'll get, speed, reliability, good cameras, OxygenOS and lastests updates (Android Pie coming soon)... I mean, for the prize...it worths it. Other option could be P20 or P20 pro if you wish, but that's gonna be a bit more expensive. S9+ by Samsung could be another nice option... up to 500$ most of devices are real battleships :laugh:


----------



## maxsteelvishak (Aug 22, 2018)

*bmp*

Can anyone please help me on this


maxsteelvishak said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm planning to buy a phone and would greatly appropriate your views. The kEy factors that I;m looking for are
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## erickkg (Aug 23, 2018)

What are some of the things you guys look for that determine if you are getting a certain phone over another? 
Specs is the main thing that I look for. Specifically which CPU is the current best, benchmark tests, and camera specs. I need a new phone soon, so gonna be browsing through this thread. Feel free to reply, wondering what things other people take into consideration.


----------



## Anas Rahman (Aug 23, 2018)

erickkg said:


> What are some of the things you guys look for that determine if you are getting a certain phone over another?
> Specs is the main thing that I look for. Specifically which CPU is the current best, benchmark tests, and camera specs. I need a new phone soon, so gonna be browsing through this thread. Feel free to reply, wondering what things other people take into consideration.

Click to collapse



Ofcourse the main thing that most people will first look for specs, CPU and GPU. Most people will choose snapdragon processors over other ones because they're more optimized and are popular in the xda community. Here, on XDA another important parameter is developer support, people will look for phones that have easy root methods and provide excellent ROMs and customisation. Cameras are another important thing that people look for in a phone. From what I see, visual aspect of the phone is at the bottom of the preference table for some people however screen size might be a deal breaker.


----------



## adrian_nwf (Aug 23, 2018)

Hi!
I am looking to change my old and reliable Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro (ido), works perfect with Lineage OS 14.1 but i am growing tired of it, i will gift it to my father.

I am looking for:

- Second hand (flagship better) no more than 200 Euros.
- Good comunity support (Important - i will probably gift it when i grow tired of it so other person can enjoy it a few years more).
- Unlock and root friendly.
- Good battery.
- Good speed and Ram.
- Decent camera.
- SD is better but not a dealbreaker.
- I can live without headphone jack.
- Dont care about the size.
- Dont care about the notch.
- Dont care about aesthetics.

I am between the Oneplus 3T and Mi5s...i was thinking about the Lg G6 too but the Comunity support is not as strong as the 3T and Mi5s...other one i´ve seen interesting are Redmi Note 5 Pro.

 Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## erickkg (Aug 23, 2018)

Anas Rahman said:


> Ofcourse the main thing that most people will first look for specs, CPU and GPU. Most people will choose snapdragon processors over other ones because they're more optimized and are popular in the xda community. Here, on XDA another important parameter is developer support, people will look for phones that have easy root methods and provide excellent ROMs and customisation. Cameras are another important thing that people look for in a phone. From what I see, visual aspect of the phone is at the bottom of the preference table for some people however screen size might be a deal breaker.

Click to collapse



Wonderful post, thank you. 
I never thought about looking for ROM support. As for root, i assumed eventually most phones get there, ha.

 No earphone jack is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Anas Rahman (Aug 23, 2018)

adrian_nwf said:


> Hi!
> I am looking to change my old and reliable Xiaomi Redmi 3 Pro (ido), works perfect with Lineage OS 14.1 but i am growing tired of it, i will gift it to my father.
> 
> I am looking for:
> ...

Click to collapse



How about the zenfone max pro m1? The 6+64 variant comes in under 200 euros. 5000Mah battery will last you more than a day. 6GB Ram will suffice all your needs. Root is available and there are some popular ROMS available like lineage 15.1, RR, AOSP Extended. Camera is good for its price

---------- Post added at 09:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------




erickkg said:


> Wonderful post, thank you.
> I never thought about looking for ROM support. As for root, i assumed eventually most phones get there, ha.
> 
> No earphone jack is a deal breaker for me.

Click to collapse



Yes, most phones eventually get root(can't say about huawei since they have stopped allowing bootloader unlocking at all) and magisk has made it much easier to root phones. And i totally forgot about the headphone jack, you should also check for expandable storage as per your needs


----------



## adrian_nwf (Aug 23, 2018)

Anas Rahman said:


> How about the zenfone max pro m1? The 6+64 variant comes in under 200 euros. 5000Mah battery will last you more than a day. 6GB Ram will suffice all your needs. Root is available and there are some popular ROMS available like lineage 15.1, RR, AOSP Extended. Camera is good for its price
> 
> Thanks!! I will add the Asus to the search list!

Click to collapse


----------



## Android-Jack (Aug 23, 2018)

Need to replace a much appreciated flex 2 with a $200-$250 phone that can be easily rooted and has band 12 for tmob/MetroPCS. I need root for wifi tether and remove bliatware. Considering moto g5 plus but the root thread leaves something to be desired, especially if ota oreo is installed since no one has root on that phone with Oreo.

The Moto g6 was on the top of the list but root info is almost null.

Phone suggestions appreciated.


----------



## maxsteelvishak (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm planning to buy a phone and would greatly appropriate your views. The key factors that I'm looking for are

1) Root friendly
2) Phone software (Android version) and hardware should be compatible with root modules such as Xposed. That's why I don't mind buying an old phone that comes with Nougat
3) An active android community for that phone, for roms and mods
4) speed

I was considering the One plus 6 or Google pixel 3 (to be released in Oct, but I'm not sure if I can flash Nougat to this)


----------



## MrBuck98 (Aug 25, 2018)

anyone has experience with Gionee X1s?


----------



## dweiks (Aug 26, 2018)

Wazap people.

I wanna buy a new phone tomorrow.

I am a notch fan boy I love notches

I simply want a phone with:

Good battery life and fast charge.

Social media ****s

YouTube

To watch 6

Calls,gps,4G

Not easy to break.

So could you help me picking one

I have 350$

I thinking of nova 3I and honor play but honor play isn't available in shops yet I guess . So help me cuz I am noob at phones I don't know models


----------



## mikolaj_2110 (Aug 27, 2018)

Somethig to 250$ with NFC, good camera(for it's price),IP rating and good support with custom roms. It can be ex-flagship phone or even used one.


----------



## maxsteelvishak (Aug 27, 2018)

bump


maxsteelvishak said:


> I'm planning to buy a phone and would greatly appropriate your views. The key factors that I'm looking for are
> 
> 1) Root friendly
> 2) Phone software (Android version) and hardware should be compatible with root modules such as Xposed. That's why I don't mind buying an old phone that comes with Nougat
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mikolaj_2110 (Aug 27, 2018)

mikolaj_2110 said:


> Somethig to 250$ with NFC, good camera(for it's price),IP rating and good support with custom roms. It can be ex-flagship phone or even used one.

Click to collapse



Bump


----------



## adrian_nwf (Aug 28, 2018)

mikolaj_2110 said:


> Bump

Click to collapse



LG G6, except for the good in custom roms...average at most.


----------



## OU812_ (Aug 28, 2018)

*Pixel 2...?  Galaxy S8?  S9...?  Help!*

I am leaving the iPhone for good and going back to Android, which I left after a disasterous experience with the Galaxy S2. My current choices for a new phone are as follows: Google Pixel 2, Galaxy S8 and Galaxy S9. I’m not going to be doing indepth items such as rooting, themes, etc. 

Just want something that is reliable, works accurately, etc.

I am leaning towards the Pixel 2, HOWEVER, I talked to someone this am who said the Pixel 2 has had a lot of screen issues & that is the reason why Google provides a 2 yr screen warranty. But then the famous ‘bloatwear’ that ppl talk about when it comes to the Samsung Galaxy side along with a Bixby button that you can’t disable makes me lean away from Samsung.

Any input is appreciated.
Thanks.:good:


----------



## Geiser (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi there,

I was searching to buy a new phone but without on-screen buttons. I use an app called Nocturnal to dim the screen and the buttons become very bright for me. It becomes very annoying for me to be at night with Nocturnal at full, and the buttons brighting as if it was 2pm outside.

For example, now I own a OnePlus 3T 6GB/128GB which has two buttons, each at one side of the finger sensor. I do really like it because even the buttons don't have backlights, so it's perfect for me.

Do you know about a newer phone better than what I have, that includes these characteristics? Hard question, maybe!

My eyes will thank you a lot!


----------



## Amirk365 (Aug 29, 2018)

OU812_ said:


> I am leaving the iPhone for good and going back to Android, which I left after a disasterous experience with the Galaxy S2. My current choices for a new phone are as follows: Google Pixel 2, Galaxy S8 and Galaxy S9. I’m not going to be doing indepth items such as rooting, themes, etc.
> 
> Just want something that is reliable, works accurately, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's stock Android you want, try the Nokia 8 Sirocco, Nokia 7 Plus, OnePlus 6, LG G7 One or any other Android One phone, though they are usually midrangers. The entire Moto lineup is close to stock too but updates are sketchy depending on the device.


----------



## rgdrghrr (Aug 29, 2018)

hi i would like to know what would you choose among a nokia 8 and a lg g6?
the nokia has a better battery but the g6 makes better photos
also both of them seem not to be very followed by your community so...
ty for any advice

(i can go up to 300€ thats why i chose these two phones but any suggestion is appreciated tx again)


----------



## EternallyConfused (Aug 29, 2018)

I had  a very lame experience with Samsung S4. Hence I purchased Xiaomi which is awesome. The only thing is that the cameras are mostly not as great as on Samsung or whatever. Im never buying a Samsung again...





OU812_ said:


> I am leaving the iPhone for good and going back to Android, which I left after a disasterous experience with the Galaxy S2. My current choices for a new phone are as follows: Google Pixel 2, Galaxy S8 and Galaxy S9. I’m not going to be doing indepth items such as rooting, themes, etc.
> 
> Just want something that is reliable, works accurately, etc.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Послато са Redmi 5 Plus уз помоћ Тапатока


----------



## rgdrghrr (Aug 30, 2018)

hi i would like to know what would you choose among a nokia 8 and a lg g6?
the nokia has a better battery but the g6 makes better photos
also both of them seem not to be very followed by your community so...
ty for any advice

(i can go up to 300€ thats why i chose these two phones but any suggestion is appreciated tx again)


----------



## istperson (Aug 30, 2018)

Geiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was searching to buy a new phone but without on-screen buttons. I use an app called Nocturnal to dim the screen and the buttons become very bright for me. It becomes very annoying for me to be at night with Nocturnal at full, and the buttons brighting as if it was 2pm outside.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The OnePlus 5T and 6 have gestures instead of on-screen buttons, which means you can use the whole screen for content.


----------



## Geiser (Aug 31, 2018)

istperson said:


> The OnePlus 5T and 6 have gestures instead of on-screen buttons, which means you can use the whole screen for content.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I didn't know about that feature. Do more Android phones now have that feature? Does Xiaomi have it? Or is it only a OnePlus feature?

Thank you!


----------



## istperson (Aug 31, 2018)

Geiser said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't know about that feature. Do more Android phones now have that feature? Does Xiaomi have it? Or is it only a OnePlus feature?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



https://www.droid-life.com/2018/07/05/android-gesture-battle-google-vs-oneplus-vs-motorola/
They mention Xiaomi too in the comments


----------



## force70 (Aug 31, 2018)

oliv88 said:


> Currently, I am using the iPhone 6 16gb device. For the past few months I was encountering issues related to the wifi. Discussed among friends and other social groups where people said this fault is quite prominent in this device. Been 2 years now using this phone. On the other hand I have a Samsung Galaxy A3 2015 model for the past three years and have not encountered any issue with it.
> 
> I guess now is the time that I should get rid of this iPhone and get some Note 9 OR Samsung Galaxy S9+. Confused ATM.

Click to collapse



Whats to be confused about, iphones are crap plain and simple,  i have to use one for work so yes i speak from experience. And 16gb?  How have you used that for 2 yrs lol?

Both your devices are old and outdated, upgrading shouldn't even be a question really.

I have an s9plus and will be getting the note 9 also. Both are great i just want the bigger screen and Spen back pretty much. The bigger battery on the note is good also

sent from my Exynos S9 plus, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Anas Rahman (Sep 1, 2018)

Geiser said:


> Thank you very much, I didn't know about that feature. Do more Android phones now have that feature? Does Xiaomi have it? Or is it only a OnePlus feature?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



You can disable on screen buttons and use gesture based controls on any phone using xda's Navigation gestures app. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xda.nobar


----------



## ewingr (Sep 2, 2018)

*Move from Mate 9 to ?*

I probably have some wants I'm going to have to give up some day. My Mate 9 has been a great phone, but the accelerometer seems to have gone out.

Things I hope to have:

NOT 18X9 aspect ratio - Seems since Samsung went to that everybody is copying. 
Want to be able to add a memory card
Finger print sensor on back, NOT poorly situated like the Note 8 (This I consider very important)
Min 4GB but would like to get 6GB
Largest battery I can get. I"m used to the 4000mah battery of the Mate 9

Things I've considered, but not ready to pull trigger, because:

*Huawei Honor P20*
Finger print sensor on front. Concerned about support given the stance of Huwaei unavailablility in U.S.

*Note 8*
Cost, Fingerprint sensor location, aspect ratio

*Oneplus 6*
No card slot. Hope for better battery size. ASpect ratio

Any suggestions for what I should look at? (I may need to give up on new phones and get a used Mate 9)


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 3, 2018)

ewingr said:


> I probably have some wants I'm going to have to give up some day. My Mate 9 has been a great phone, but the accelerometer seems to have gone out.
> 
> Things I hope to have:
> NOT 18X9 aspect ratio - Seems since Samsung went to that everybody is copying.
> ...

Click to collapse



LG V30?


----------



## ewingr (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm building a spreadsheet of units to compare the specs. One thing seems for sure: I won't find anothing other than older phones (likely used) with less that 18:9 ratio.

The V35 ThinQ isn't much more cost. AT&T has a BOGO on that one. 

But I did just read a review on Amazon that says camera is no comparison to the V30.

The Pixel2 XL looks interesting. Only drawback in comparison to the V30 is no 3.5mm jack.

The Note 9 looks good, except for the cost. I particularly like the 4000mah battery. I just hate to put out that kind of money. AT&T has a BOGO on it, but it requires a new line addition.

The Note 8 would be a compromise to save some $, but, the finger print sensor location is ridiculous. I think I'd be fighting and cussing that all the time.


----------



## force70 (Sep 3, 2018)

ewingr said:


> I'm building a spreadsheet of units to compare the specs. One thing seems for sure: I won't find anothing other than older phones (likely used) with less that 18:9 ratio.
> 
> The V35 ThinQ isn't much more cost. AT&T has a BOGO on that one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate 10 has a   5.9" 16:9 screen...last of its breed likely 

sent from my S9 Plus (Exynos) Pixel 2XL or Note FE


----------



## ewingr (Sep 3, 2018)

Yeah. I have to decide which is more important: 16:9 or fingerprint sensor on back.

Of  course, with the Mate 9, I'm experiencing the FP on back now, and it is SOOOO handy...quick easy one handed wake hope, from natural holding position. Mate 10 has it on front; Mate 10 Pro has it on back...but then it's 18:9.

Having not really experienced the 18:9, I don't know if I'd dislike it as much as I think I will.

RE: the Note 8 - It would be hard to pass up on AT&T BOGO, but...that offer requires a new additional activation


----------



## force70 (Sep 3, 2018)

ewingr said:


> Yeah. I have to decide which is more important: 16:9 or fingerprint sensor on back.
> 
> Of  course, with the Mate 9, I'm experiencing the FP on back now, and it is SOOOO handy...quick easy one handed wake hope, from natural holding position. Mate 10 has it on front; Mate 10 Pro has it on back...but then it's 18:9.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Note 8 sucks IMO.

Tiny battery.

Worst finger print scanner location ever,  just stupid really.

  no stereo speakers.

Its crap compared to the Note 9 really.

Sent from my Note 9 exynos, S9 plus exynos, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Selysium (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi! I would to buy a new phone but I don't know which to choose between a Sony Xperia XA2, Google Pixel 1  , Xiaomi MI A1  or Redmi note 5. What I'm looking for the most are a good camera, a decent -> good  battery and the phone's reliability. I would like the phone to last at least 2 years. What do you think? You can also suggest other phones in the same price range.


----------



## jr866gooner (Sep 3, 2018)

Colleague at work took delivery of his Note 9 as of a few hours ago and I must say I'm very impressed. He chose the blue which beforehand I was unsure if that would look nice but oh my it is a beautiful colour. I would be having a tough time choosing between the black and the blue if I were upgrading right now. 

I held the phone and was happy that it actually wasn't too hard to keep hold of it. I suppose I'd only truly know if I were to actually use it for a day. The only proper deciding factor is pocket-ability that could prove a show stopper perhaps. I don't know. There is part of me that would opt for a plus galaxy as that's in between but when he put his note 9 side by side with his S8plus there was so little in it that only thing warning me away from the note then could be cost. The extra size shouldn't make too much difference and I fear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dwh2o13 (Sep 4, 2018)

I have decided on the Note 9 however I'm on Verizon and hate the thought of the bloatware..   I would prefer to simply go with an unlocked version of the phone to avoid all the bloat.  My concern is compatibility.  I've read a few sources indicating Wi-fi calling would be  a no go.  My question is... does anyone know if the unlocked variant of the Note 9 is currently being used on Verizon and if so what limitations exist if any?  Example,, VoLte, Visual Voicemail, Wifi calling ect..


----------



## ewingr (Sep 4, 2018)

force70 said:


> Note 8 sucks IMO.
> 
> Tiny battery.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I goofed. I meant Note 9. I agree with all your comments.

Now, here's an interesting thing, for me anyway: I was interested in getting another phone because I thought the accelerometer was bad. I thought this because, I viewed a Virtual REality session on the phone, and it was like I was in a terrible storm on the sea: very bad. I had done the same on in the past and it worked well.

So I tried it on my wife's older Note 4, and it did fine.

Today I went to my daughters, and she just got a Note 9. It does the same thing with the VR as my Mate 9. Do, I'm stumped about what the heck is going on. But it's slowing me down from chasing a new phone given that the new Note 9 has same issue with the VR as mine.


----------



## Android-Jack (Sep 4, 2018)

Decided on moto g6. Took adavantage of ebay 15 off and got one with over 11 months left on warranty. Prestine, like new, codition, rootable, band 12 and $185.


----------



## Dude905 (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello ... I'm curious are there cell phones on the market that doesn't require one to use either Google or Apple for apps, that don't come preinstall with these 2 companies? I'm living in Canada and I would love to be able to get a cell phone with no restriction or whatever, were its open and not locked into a manufacturer, is there such a phone? Thanks


----------



## Selysium (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi! I would to buy a new phone but I don't know which to choose between a Sony Xperia XA2, Google Pixel 1 , Xiaomi MI A1 or Nokia 8. What I'm looking for the most are a good camera, a decent -> good battery and the phone's reliability. I would like the phone to last at least 2 years. What do you think? You can also suggest other phones in the same price range.


----------



## Anas Rahman (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking to buy a phone for my mum under ₹9000 . She does demand much, decent performance and cameras with good battery life suffices her needs. I am currently looking at the redmi 5 and the realme 2. Are there any other phones in this range that anyone can suggest? Thanks in advance, cheers!


----------



## zuka420 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a decent phone for under 200$
I was thinking of buying the Vernee X but I heard that the phone is a bit laggy and had some issues with the notifications not showing.
Camera for me doesn't matter at all , I'd like to have a full hd display and 4 gigs of ram and a decent battery.
Thank you


----------



## finalvagas (Sep 7, 2018)

Well, my next phone would probably be that iphone7 plus my wife is using. The date for the adoption would be the release date of next version of iphone.


----------



## simonbigwave (Sep 7, 2018)

Dude905 said:


> Hello ... I'm curious are there cell phones on the market that doesn't require one to use either Google or Apple for apps, that don't come preinstall with these 2 companies? I'm living in Canada and I would love to be able to get a cell phone with no restriction or whatever, were its open and not locked into a manufacturer, is there such a phone? Thanks

Click to collapse



AFAIK, If you buy a Xiaomi with "China rom" there is no google play or Google apps. You can then just switch the language to English in the language settings. You can buy on ebay many new models available. ( IIRC the ones with Google play are usually sold as Xiaomi phones with "Global ROM"  on ebay).


----------



## Dude905 (Sep 7, 2018)

simonbigwave said:


> AFAIK, If you buy a Xiaomi with "China rom" there is no google play or Google apps. You can then just switch the language to English in the language settings. You can buy on ebay many new models available. ( IIRC the ones with Google play are usually sold as Xiaomi phones with "Global ROM"  on ebay).[/QUOTE
> Hi
> Thanks for responding ...........
> Is the market really that bad, I mean controlled by Google and Apple were by one can't get such a phone in Canada or better yet in North American?  Has the North Americans consumers not realize how bad this is? Too have 2 companies dictating what you can or can't have? Getting phones from China isn't all the appealing either towards warranty if any and the hassles with shipping

Click to collapse


----------



## zelendel (Sep 8, 2018)

Dude905 said:


> simonbigwave said:
> 
> 
> > AFAIK, If you buy a Xiaomi with "China rom" there is no google play or Google apps. You can then just switch the language to English in the language settings. You can buy on ebay many new models available. ( IIRC the ones with Google play are usually sold as Xiaomi phones with "Global ROM"  on ebay).[/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## zamvi (Sep 11, 2018)

pocophone f1 for sure!


----------



## adylanchng (Sep 13, 2018)

*Nokia 6.1 (Nokia 6 2018)*



zuka420 said:


> I'm looking to buy a decent phone for under 200$
> I was thinking of buying the Vernee X but I heard that the phone is a bit laggy and had some issues with the notifications not showing.
> Camera for me doesn't matter at all , I'd like to have a full hd display and 4 gigs of ram and a decent battery.
> Thank you

Click to collapse



I personally would recommened the Nokia 6.1 a.k.a Nokia 6 (2018)


----------



## Firestone_cz (Sep 13, 2018)

Hello, I would like to ask for recommendation to small Android phone (max 5.0") with 3 GB RAM, under 300$ What is the opinion of community  Thx for possible feedback.


----------



## lars85destroyer (Sep 13, 2018)

Firestone_cz said:


> Hello, I would like to ask for recommendation to small Android phone (max 5.0") with 3 GB RAM, under 300$ What is the opinion of community  Thx for possible feedback.

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia xz1 compact (4'6) is around 320€ (France) and seems to be a great value.
That's the only viable option I've found for a compact phone with great battery / performance / photo and small size


----------



## Firestone_cz (Sep 13, 2018)

Thx for your feedback. And what about Android build in extension? Pure OS is the best way how to use phone


----------



## lars85destroyer (Sep 13, 2018)

Firestone_cz said:


> Thx for your feedback. And what about Android build in extension? Pure OS is the best way how to use phone

Click to collapse



Looks like it's pretty light and not too intrusive (https://m.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_xz1_compact-review-1660p4.php).
You may remove bloatware using adb (no Root) or using Root. Sony also provides guides to build pure AOSP for your device, and they are a few aosp and lineage os based roms available in these forums


----------



## vern12 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello,

In need of a new phone, my HTC10 is on the verge of death. I'm with AT&T and need something soon. I've never had anything other than HTC so anything comprable or any suggestions would be appreciated! 

Prefer:
-great battery life
-micro SD slot
-rapid charging
-okay camera 

Suggestions in any price range. It's about quality! 

Thanks!


----------



## Amirk365 (Sep 15, 2018)

vern12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In need of a new phone, my HTC10 is on the verge of death. I'm with AT&T and need something soon. I've never had anything other than HTC so anything comprable or any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



U11


----------



## village77 (Sep 15, 2018)

*Next Genration*

Right now in the world smartphone is a very big thing but actually is very small. When you use the smartphone regularly and cross limit then your hand need an Acupuncture therapy to reduce your pain and relax at village


----------



## steffb (Sep 15, 2018)

I need a new phone and I am kinda stuck. I am going to use the phone at work, so IP67/68 is gold. Also I like the phone to have a good battery life, and not be slow. I don't use my phone for heavy tasks, but I just hate lag when it comes to simple tasks. Normally all phones are fast at first of course, but then some tend to start lagging/not being 100% responsive after a while.. 

I have been looking at the LG G7(And V30?), Moto G6 plus and the Huawei Mate 10 Pro. The only thing stopping me from getting a G7 is that I see it's battery life is being slaughtered in tests/reviews. Mate 10 Pro seems like a pretty good choice for me at this point. Haven't found any major complaints other than some people actually say that the battery life isn't that great after all? And I see people say it has problems with random disconnect on bluetooth. Anyone know if this have been fixed?
Moto G6 plus seems like a pretty good phone for the bucks. It also claims to handle at least a little bit of water/rain.. Don't know about dust tho.

I am interested in spending as little money as possible, since I somehow tend to **** my phones up way too quick anyway... 

The Mate 10 Pro I can get for around 580 usd here in my country.
The Moto G6 Plus 363 usd.
LG G7 423 usd.
LG V30 600usd.
HTC U11 484 usd

Which one would you recommend/other phones? Thanks


----------



## force70 (Sep 15, 2018)

vern12 said:


> Hello,
> 
> In need of a new phone, my HTC10 is on the verge of death. I'm with AT&T and need something soon. I've never had anything other than HTC so anything comprable or any suggestions would be appreciated!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



S9 plus or Note 9 (exynos versions)

U11 or U12 plus

Cant go wrong with any of those.

Sent from my Note 9 exynos, S9 plus exynos, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## andacro (Sep 16, 2018)

One that's supported by /e/.


----------



## jimbop98 (Sep 16, 2018)

I'm on the hunt for a new device. I currently have an original Google Pixel. I have loved the device but I am having severe battery issues where it dies on me anywhere from 30-55% battery with no warning. My needs are as follows:

- I am on Verizon network
- I have a grandfathered unlimited data plan
- I need a device that is capable of being modified to get around the tethering provision
- Something fairly high end that will play current games well and has enough storage space that I won't have to delete stuff constantly to install new programs and games.


----------



## tommyvirus (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey guys, i decided to buy a tablet, but i dont know which one.
my first and biggest criteria is that i can flash and run any official good rom (no nightly, beta, etc) like LineageOS or any other good rom
i dont care about the specs neither if its a new device or not and i wanted to spend approximately ~200€

thx in advance and have a nice day

edit: just saw that many tablet vary in lte or wifi version, i need wifi


----------



## Manzhay (Sep 17, 2018)

I have an Mi Max 2 with the sensor Sony IMX 386.. 
With 250 usd can i buy an smartphone with best camera for photos and videos? 
Thanks! 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## charackthe (Sep 19, 2018)

I must say I'm disappointed in OnePlus, the removal of the Jack is terrible but they make phones that have good community support and I can't deny that. (I'm talking about the variety of ROMs in XDA Developers)

Honestly, I know I'm a flashaholic. Daily updates, different ROM every night, can't live rootless... And OnePlus 3 fulfilled my needs but it's time that I switched to a newer phone.

I love Samsung's phones but update schedule is terrible. I always had the newest Android version and the security patch every day with my OnePlus 3. I expect to have somewhat a similar experience on my next phone.

My mother has a Note 8, I borrowed it for a day to test it and the S-Pen is awesome. I feel like I can't live without the S-Pen. No notches, Jack and everything you might want from a phone!

I loved both the Note 8 and the OnePlus 3. I love flashing new ROMs every day but if Note 9 gets Treble support, I can flash the GSI of those ROMs and that'd be satisfactory for me I think.

Must haves are root, magisk (well almost the same thing), substratum (must-have) and treble.

Just in case some magisk modules are not compatible for some reason I'm using Youtube Vanced and Viper4Android. My substratum themes are compatible with Samsung Experience though I don't which versions so if you know good black themes and you suggest me to buy Note 9 note the themes next to your answer so I can take a look.

---------- Post added at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 PM ----------

I must say I'm disappointed in OnePlus, the removal of the Jack is terrible but they make phones that have good community support and I can't deny that. (I'm talking about the variety of ROMs in XDA Developers)

Honestly, I know I'm a flashaholic. Daily updates, different ROM every night, can't live rootless... And OnePlus 3 fulfilled my needs but it's time that I switched to a newer phone.

I love Samsung's phones but update schedule is terrible. I always had the newest Android version and the security patch every day with my OnePlus 3. I expect to have somewhat a similar experience on my next phone.

My mother has a Note 8, I borrowed it for a day to test it and the S-Pen is awesome. I feel like I can't live without the S-Pen. No notches, Jack and everything you might want from a phone!

I loved both the Note 8 and the OnePlus 3. I love flashing new ROMs every day but if Note 9 gets Treble support, I can flash the GSI of those ROMs and that'd be satisfactory for me I think.

Must haves are root, magisk (well almost the same thing), substratum (must-have) and treble.

Just in case some magisk modules are not compatible for some reason I'm using Youtube Vanced and Viper4Android. My substratum themes are compatible with Samsung Experience though I don't which versions so if you know good black themes and you suggest me to buy Note 9 note the themes next to your answer so I can take a look.


----------



## bmilcsx (Sep 19, 2018)

Currently own: Samsung Galaxy S5, Optimal ROM
Price Point: less than $300
Needs: Headphone jack
Wants: Better performance, battery life, larger screen, unlockable boot loader & root friendly.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello dear XDA Experts

Which Xiaomi phone shall I buy (in Europe) that will be the most popular Xiaomi device for a long time (people will talk about it and buy it for a long time), have the longest support and have many and many custom roms made even after pulling it off the market and most of all custom rom Devs will love it?

Any answer is welcome to help!

BTW Do these devices met the above criteria? (Redmi Note 5 (Pro or non Pro, remember Europe), Pocophone F1, Redmi Note 6 (if it is available in Europe))


----------



## DivenLux (Sep 20, 2018)

iPhone XS is impossible, I will consider Huawei, Xiaomi, One Plus or KXD.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 20, 2018)

DivenLux said:


> iPhone XS is impossible, I will consider Huawei, Xiaomi, One Plus or KXD.

Click to collapse



Huawei is impossible because it recently shut down the possibility to unlock it's bootloader but promissed everyone that the unlock procedure will always be available (really a shame). That way they lost a lot of clients that like flashing custom roms.

IPhone XS is not my world. I like Android and it's too expensive.

I would like a low or mid budget phones.


----------



## MarcoPols (Sep 21, 2018)

lars85destroyer said:


> Sony Xperia xz1 compact (4'6) is around 320€ (France) and seems to be a great value.
> That's the only viable option I've found for a compact phone with great battery / performance / photo and small size

Click to collapse



I've got that one, and it's relly reliable mobile. Give 5stars


----------



## fuzzychicken (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello folks,

While attempting to fix DW's broken phone screen, I messed it up a big time (mic stopped working). So looking for suggestions on which 'NEW' phone to buy.

Conditions- 
- *Budget $200 max*. Willing to go up only if it adds lot of value.
- The phone is NOT used for gaming purposes, other than Minecraft at a times.
- *Must be rootable* and has good development community so that it can get at least 2-3 years of support. Youtube Vanced and magisk support is a must. (I don't know if its possible to have root and not magisk but just to make sure.)
- 4G compatible with at&t
- A MicroSD card slot preferred.
- *3-4GB RAM* and overall hardware good enough to last another couple of years at least (She uses some apps for work that are not well optimized and are resource hungry.)
- *Better cameras* (I don't need to explain this).
- No Moto E series


My plan was to buy refurbished, either of 
Nexus 6
Nexus 6P
Galaxy S7 
Galaxy S7 Edge
G5 Plus
or
G6 Plus

But DW does not want refurbished due to the possibility of diminished battery life (and me not making the phone useless while changing the battery). So she is insisting new phone only. 

Have been searching for a week and following are the only possible options I could find
- Moto X4 XT 1900-1
- Motorola Droid Turbo 2 XT1585 
- Samsung Galaxy J6 (2018) SM - J600G / DS or J600
- Samsung Galaxy S6 or S6 Edge 

Following devices also fit in the budget but they are disqualified for one or the other reasons. Pls correct me if I am wrong.
- HTC 10 (I don't see much of the community support)
- HTC 10 Evo (HTC Bolt) (No XDA community)
- LG devices, US versions (Not rootable)
- International Motorola G5S Plus (at&t 4G incompatible)
- Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite (at&t 4G incompatible)
- Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 (at&t 4G incompatible)
- Nokia 6, Honor and other chinese devices (Not rootable/not much XDA community)

I am inclined towards Moto X4. The only problem I see is that the community is not as big as other devices but I assume, its probably because the device is still getting OS updates. 

What would you recommend for a new phone?
If I manage to convince her for a refurbished phone, which one would you recommend? Any other choices not listed here?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 22, 2018)

fuzzychicken said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> While attempting to fix DW's broken phone screen, I messed it up a big time (mic stopped working). So looking for suggestions on which 'NEW' phone to buy.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I can feel what You like so for sure I recommend Xiaomi POCOPHONE F1 (choose Your variant).
Then, much much after the one I mentioned above Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 (Pro/AI) or Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite.
If You like Galaxy S phones so fast phones I think that F1 will be just made for You 
Cheers


----------



## fuzzychicken (Sep 22, 2018)

androidbadboy said:


> I can feel what You like so for sure I recommend Xiaomi POCOPHONE F1 (choose Your variant).
> Then, much much after the one I mentioned above Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 (Pro/AI) or Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite.
> If You like Galaxy S phones so fast phones I think that F1 will be just made for You
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Thank you. I already mentioned that one but its not sub-$200 phone. Its like $350, thats way over budget.


----------



## androidbadboy (Sep 22, 2018)

fuzzychicken said:


> Thank you. I already mentioned that one but its not sub-$200 phone. Its like $350, thats way over budget.

Click to collapse



Ohh I'm sorry I didn't see that sub$200.
But do WHATEVER it takes to buy that phone. It will last You for more than a Samsung Galaxy S for sure and I'm talking from experiance.
JUST BUY IT!


----------



## turbo1013 (Sep 23, 2018)

hello Im Joe. kinda new here, and haven't rooted any phones so im a NEWBI
I have 3 ZTE ZMAX Pros [email protected], 1 @z982
I want to upgrade to a newer phone and get a faster processor and newer look and bigger screen 
but I have certain wants
bigger than 6.0 
newer android os
less dollars, under 400( that rules out galaxy )
must work great on tmobile using NYC area, and be able to do VOLTE
less bezels are better.

I had all of these already 
Mi MAX 3 VOLTE not working for me, lots of small issues
did zen phone 3 ultra no volte on tmobile ( though I didn't check this one much)
did iurulu and doogee y6 max no volte and slow af bezels were large
did BLU Touchbook M7 Pro P290L saf and no volte bezels were huge
did Plum Optimax 7.0 - saf no VOLTE bezels were huge
did yuntab h8 no volte bezels were huge
actell pixe 7 one touch just sucked beyond Belief and SAF bezels were huge.

What big phone should I go with next.  I saw Sony Xperia.  But seems old .


----------



## fuzzychicken (Sep 23, 2018)

turbo1013 said:


> hello Im Joe. kinda new here, and haven't rooted any phones so im a NEWBI
> I have 3 ZTE ZMAX Pros [email protected], 1 @z982
> I want to upgrade to a newer phone and get a faster processor and newer look and bigger screen
> but I have certain wants
> ...

Click to collapse



If you are looking for VoLTE then AFAIK, none of the Chinese phones would work.  Plus, Other than Xiaomi and One Plus, none of the other Chinese phones have enough community for rooting purpose. Oppo was one of them but I don't see any community for new Oppo phones. So you are left with phones that are already present in the US. If you are not aiming for a new phone, there are a lot of manufacturer refurbished phones available on eBay, esp T-Mo variants (with a community behind it for rooting).

I don't know if you want a phone to be bigger than 6in or Android OS 6.0 but I can't think of any phone bigger than 6 inches are available in budget and restrictions.


----------



## Organized_Chaos (Sep 24, 2018)

I hate my Honor 8. If I use the camera with less than 60% battery remaining, the phone pops up an alert that my battery is critically low and will be turning off in 30 seconds. When turning the phone back on the battery percentage will have dropped 10-15% and will continue shutting off every time to I try to do something.  Additionally, it doesn't seem to have a very active dev scene.  I spent a few hours reading stuff a few weeks ago and came to the conclusion that I don't have any ROM options for this phone.  

I'll never buy another Huawei device. 

I had a Sony Xperia Z3 Compact that I absolutely loved. I stopped using it because the screen started separating from the body and I was afraid it would stop detecting touches. I feel like I should have stuck with Sony instead of getting the Honor. 

*Requirements* 

*Battery life* - I could get through an entire day and most of the next day on one charge with my Z3c. I'd love to have that same freedom on my new phone. 
*USB C port* - I don't want to buy new cables and I hate micro USB.  This phone must have USB C.
*Water resistance* - I'd love to go canoeing and bring my phone along with me in case of emergencies. I don't want to worry about getting water damaged if my drunk friend flips the canoe over. 
*Similar form factor to the Honor 8* - I don't want a huge screen
*3.5 mm headphone jack* - seriously, every phone should have this
*Fingerprint scanner* for quick unlock
*Rootable with some custom ROM options *- I think I just used a pre-rooted, de-bloated ROM on my Z3c and it was perfect. Any phone with a bloated OS should have a viable custom ROM solution.  If not, it should run AOSP ROMs without sacrificing performance and battery life. 
*microSD slot*
*GSM compatible*

*Budget*
I have $380 in cash right now.  I could probably add $150 to that in 2 weeks if I needed to stretch the budget a bit.

Any suggestions? I used to be fairly active in this community when I had my Galaxy S Captivate and Galaxy S3 but I haven't been able to devote as much time to this hobby lately so now I'm really out of the loop.


----------



## turbo1013 (Sep 25, 2018)

fuzzychicken said:


> If you are looking for VoLTE then AFAIK, none of the Chinese phones would work.  Plus, Other than Xiaomi and One Plus, none of the other Chinese phones have enough community for rooting purpose. Oppo was one of them but I don't see any community for new Oppo phones. So you are left with phones that are already present in the US. If you are not aiming for a new phone, there are a lot of manufacturer refurbished phones available on eBay, esp T-Mo variants (with a community behind it for rooting).
> 
> I don't know if you want a phone to be bigger than 6in or Android OS 6.0 but I can't think of any phone bigger than 6 inches are available in budget and restrictions.

Click to collapse



6inch Plus  is high priority
android 6 and better is a bonus 
if I go up to $500 does that help,    the note9 was  $ 870 at T-Mobile.   but id rather not
if I go to $600?
im still new to rooting and don't understand the benefits of getting an older phone and rooting it,   I am aiming for a Newer phone, faster  and bigger than my zte zmax Pro,, (6 inch with a 4 something processor )  the mi max seemed Perfect, buttttt if there was a way to get the VOLTE to work I would have kept it.


----------



## fuzzychicken (Sep 25, 2018)

Organized_Chaos said:


> I hate my Honor 8. If I use the camera with less than 60% battery remaining, the phone pops up an alert that my battery is critically low and will be turning off in 30 seconds. When turning the phone back on the battery percentage will have dropped 10-15% and will continue shutting off every time to I try to do something.  Additionally, it doesn't seem to have a very active dev scene.  I spent a few hours reading stuff a few weeks ago and came to the conclusion that I don't have any ROM options for this phone.
> 
> I'll never buy another Huawei device.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pocophone F1, Global version?


----------



## turbo1013 (Sep 26, 2018)

turbo1013 said:


> hello Im Joe. kinda new here, and haven't rooted any phones so im a NEWBI
> I have 3 ZTE ZMAX Pros [email protected], 1 @z982
> I want to upgrade to a newer phone and get a faster processor and newer look and bigger screen
> but I have certain wants
> ...

Click to collapse





fuzzychicken said:


> If you are looking for VoLTE then AFAIK, none of the Chinese phones would work.  Plus, Other than Xiaomi and One Plus, none of the other Chinese phones have enough community for rooting purpose. Oppo was one of them but I don't see any community for new Oppo phones. So you are left with phones that are already present in the US. If you are not aiming for a new phone, there are a lot of manufacturer refurbished phones available on eBay, esp T-Mo variants (with a community behind it for rooting).
> 
> I don't know if you want a phone to be bigger than 6in or Android OS 6.0 but I can't think of any phone bigger than 6 inches are available in budget and restrictions.

Click to collapse





turbo1013 said:


> 6inch Plus  is high priority
> android 6 and better is a bonus
> 
> if I go up to $500 does that help,    the note9 was  $ 870 at T-Mobile.   but id rather not
> ...

Click to collapse



I found the Lenovo Phab 2 Pro,  it seems to fit my needs, but my god is that a huge phone with huge bezels, that chin and forehead are bigger than mine, for only a 6.4 inch screen,.   I am regretting sending the MI Max 3 back so soon, it did fit most of my needs and had gorgeous bezels  but I need a way to get the VOLTE to work, does anyone have a handle on that yet? I am on T-Mobile close to NYC ..  a poster here (ice ___)  seems to be able to have the VOLTE working and is in a nearby area on T-Mobile,  so I am chomping at the bit waiting in anticipation  for a way how to do it.


----------



## SultanGris (Sep 26, 2018)

I need suggestions for a newer phone please. Currently using Samsung note 3, had a 4 but broke it and looking for an upgrade in specs without losing too many features. 

Required features are 
Android 6.01 or lower, or alternative method to hotspot old Verizon unlimited data without paying bullshit extra $20/month fee for hotspot feature
unlocked cdma/Verizon
Micro sd card
4+ gig ram, more is always better
Good camera
Large battery capacity

Any suggestions? I really love the notes but my first requirement is stopping me from getting a new current note. Thanks.


----------



## diogofd8 (Sep 28, 2018)

bros, what's the Nexus 5 of 2018? By that I mean:
HUGE developer community, top specs, HEADPHONE JACK, below 500$

I'd also like a good camera but I've seen phones with the ported google cam taking amazing pictures so I'll be happy with anything that captures landscapes well and is decent at night.


----------



## Ciopenhauer (Sep 28, 2018)

So I have a LG G3, still functional and planning to use as back up, but I'd like something that's a bit snappier, has better battery life, and supports a decent amount of customization/root. I was thinking of going for the LG V20 naturally, since it's currently in my price range and should give me a slick upgrade and allow me to get a brand new battery and basically a like new phone for the price of a second hand one.

My concern is the following: I am using a Fido mobile data plan ONLY ($15/month). This is the same network as Rogers in Canada/Montreal (band 4/7/17 in my area). Do I need to bother shopping around for a V20 that has a particular model number, or is this only relevant for people making calls with their provider? (I make calls using Fongo). I was thinking I could get a US version that is easily rootable, since the Canadian version (h915?) doesn't support rooting from what I read.

I'm also open to suggestions for another phone, I'm thinking CAD $300~ budget.


----------



## Firestone_cz (Sep 29, 2018)

...please delete...


----------



## wrbl (Sep 30, 2018)

Fast question

HTC U11 vs Poco F1?

Which one when it comes to battery, fluidity and camera


----------



## GoJo ^^ (Sep 30, 2018)

What's better than the Galaxy S7? Honestly, I see nothing.. Especially the successors since they got borderless screen which I hate..

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## 21-Savage (Oct 1, 2018)

SultanGris said:


> I need suggestions for a newer phone please. Currently using Samsung note 3, had a 4 but broke it and looking for an upgrade in specs without losing too many features.
> 
> Required features are
> Android 6.01 or lower, or alternative method to hotspot old Verizon unlimited data without paying bullshit extra $20/month fee for hotspot feature
> ...

Click to collapse



Your request is a bit weird since most phones have gotten their final updates lol. But try an LG G5?


----------



## SultanGris (Oct 1, 2018)

21-Savage said:


> Your request is a bit weird since most phones have gotten their final updates lol. But try an LG G5?

Click to collapse



Yea I suppose, couldn't you flash them back to 6.01 though? I use the Fox fi app for my hotspot and that doesn't work wirelessly past 6.01, so I either need a new way to do that or I gotta stick with 6.01 or older. I'm on an old Verizon unlimited data plan with no hotspot subscription, foxfi makes it work anyway if that makes sense.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 1, 2018)

Which of this ones do you recommend??

Huawei p9
Samsung j6
Xiaomi a2 lite
Huawei p9 lite
Sony z5 compact (actual phone im using)
Samsung j5 prime
Lg Q6
Nokia 3.1
Sony xa1 

Im insteresring on the camera and battery.


----------



## dbimoetz (Oct 2, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> Which of this ones do you recommend??
> 
> Huawei p9
> Samsung j6
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the Huawei P9 the best option that you have


----------



## anon1135 (Oct 3, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> Which of this ones do you recommend??
> 
> Huawei p9
> Samsung j6
> ...

Click to collapse




Xiaomi!!! I like a2 lite out of all those phones u listed. Seems like it has best battery(close to 10 hr sot) and u can install Google camera mod with root which sounds like what u are looking for. Also cheap and the problem is if those bands are supported in your country. Try to check their real life review thread here on xda for sot and camera samples


----------



## Ibuprophen (Oct 4, 2018)

I've I've decided to post this question within the Device Dedicated Area of the Forum... 

My apologies!  


*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*UNLESS* asked to do so, * PLEASE* don't PM me regarding support. Sent using The ClaRetoX Forum App on my SM-G900V device.


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 5, 2018)

I need a recomendation for my sister, she needs a dual sim phone with a excellent camera up to 500u$. Also not so big (up to 2.83" width). She will buy it on usa. So which one??


----------



## mseif (Oct 6, 2018)

*Between Oneplus 6 and the Xiaomi Pocophone F1*

Do not care about camera or graphics, only about speed, non hanging/lagging mobile performance . Comparing the Oneplus 6 and the Poco F1 as their prices are reasonable, I found the the test performances by Gsmarena are not very different ( pls see the attached photo, the 1st column is for OP 6  ) compared to their prices here ,as the OP 6 is 70% higher, so I am inclined to buy the Poco.
However, in some other places, people say that although they start close in performance, but the Poco  deteriorate over time and become slow, and the device hangs quickly .

Can some one advice if this is true or not ?  In this case I will get OP 6 , as I can stand almost anything in the mobile, except slow and delayed performance.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## D1stRU3T0R (Oct 6, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> I need a recomendation for my sister, she needs a dual sim phone with a excellent camera up to 500u$. Also not so big (up to 2.83" width). She will buy it on usa. So which one??

Click to collapse



LeEco le pro 3


----------



## terragady (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey, need a new phone for my girlfriend, she has now Xiaomi Redmi Note 4X. We are thinking about Pocophone, Redmi Note 6 Pro and Xiaomi A2 Lite (or Redmi 6 Pro with MIUI).
So she needs a good camera and battery life, in a plus (for A2 Lite) is a smaller size phone. All of them have 4000mah which is good (A2 is probably the worst performance since it is almost stock android and not MIUI?). Camera seems to be best on Note 6 Pro? Anyway low light photos are bad on all of them.
Then the price, A2 lite looks to be the cheapest option. 


What do you think guys? Are those phones all comparable in terms of camera and battery life and daily usage? Facebooks, emails, instagrams and all this s**t


----------



## Tekshapers1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Mi Note 5, It is on budget and any can afford this price. 
Many latest features in this phone like face-lock duel cameras etc.
Latest Android version.


----------



## terragady (Oct 9, 2018)

Tekshapers1 said:


> Mi Note 5, It is on budget and any can afford this price.
> Many latest features in this phone like face-lock duel cameras etc.
> Latest Android version.

Click to collapse



it is redmi, not Mi, budget line, anyway there is Note 6 for almost same price


----------



## bean1975 (Oct 10, 2018)

I am looking for a phone with good camera, great battery life, active development community, headphone jack. No need for particularly new, 200-300 USD would be good but for a very good camera especially in low light I am willing to pay more. Bands wise I will use it in Canada w/ Rogers, but I am fine if it's "only" HSPA and not LTE. Having a microSD slot is a plus but I will live w/o one.


----------



## Technolab88 (Oct 12, 2018)

smartphone depending on your work and what is the use fo you phone


----------



## Chintu91 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi,
I want to buy new phone(2018 modal) around 15k in india with very good dev support and custom Rom's (display size 5 to 5.5 inch)
suggest me.......


----------



## Chama44 (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi to all of you, 

A few months ago i've bought a chinese phone, thinking " oh, i just have to root, change the recovery, tweak the buildprop etc and i'll have a efficient smartphone, not a dragster but efficient enough" 
I know how to do all those things, and the net is full of tutos ( by the way MANY BIG THANKS to XDA members !!! )
But the issue I've discovered, is that it was impossible to acces to the fasboot mode. Whatever I tried. And I've tried a LOT, for MONTHS. So, no unlock of bootloader, no custom recovery... 
So now my question is to know, if those brands listed below are really unlockable, fastboot mode acces, etc (this is never in spec lists !!) . I cible in those brands, their under-150$-items. (not rich!!)
- LEAGOO
- CUBOT
- ELEPHONE
- MEIZU
- UMIDIGI
- BLACKVIEW
- LeECO
- OUKITEL
- VKWORLD
- ZTE
- BLUBOO

If you've noticed somme issues that block to install customm recovery, root, custom ROM etc, please tell me !! 
Big thanks for help, 
Wish a nice day to all of you !


----------



## jr866gooner (Oct 12, 2018)

Where do all you U.K. buyers get your redmi devices and other unique budget friendly devices from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chintu91 (Oct 12, 2018)

I'm planning to buy a phone 2018 modal  and would greatly appropriate your views. The key factors that I'm looking for are
1) Root friendly
2) An active android community for that phone, for roms,mods and kernel 
3) speed
4) Screen Size ( 5-5'5 )
Most import I am from india my budget around 15k


----------



## pepsimus (Oct 13, 2018)

Hello folks,

My leeco le2 just died yesterday and i have been looking for replacement. I am not heavy user so le2 was just fine for me.
I was thinking about getting le3 or other variant of leeco but the looks of le pohones is somehow wash up for me.

I am looking for budget phone around 200$. So far i like these phones chronologicaly.
MI A2 (i like the android one)
Redmi note 5
Mi A2 lite
Nokia 6.1 pro
Moto G6
Nuu G3

Should i consider another phone? Do you think Mi A2 is waste of money?
english isnt my native language, so i apologize for bad wording.


----------



## Amirk365 (Oct 13, 2018)

pepsimus said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> My leeco le2 just died yesterday and i have been looking for replacement. I am not heavy user so le2 was just fine for me.
> I was thinking about getting le3 or other variant of leeco but the looks of le pohones is somehow wash up for me.
> ...

Click to collapse



If you just want to use the phone and not do any flashing on it, go for the Honor 7X or 8x.


----------



## b1n4ry (Oct 13, 2018)

Looking for suggestions for Verizon atm have an Asus ZenFone v and hate it always laggy and riddled with ads was thinking a v20 from swappa but def want something high end but not over 300 good community too I'm sure once I love the phone ill be flashing it every few days like I had with the note 2 & thunderbolt


----------



## pepsimus (Oct 14, 2018)

Amirk365 said:


> If you just want to use the phone and not do any flashing on it, go for the Honor 7X or 8x.

Click to collapse



thing is, in my country Honor 8x is 315$. i am certainly thinking about it. i saw chinese version for 220$ on ali but i am afraid it wont support lte in my country.


----------



## BlackArrowM93 (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello, i want to buy a new phone, i really like LG G7 but im scared of LG problems.
It's a new device and there is no much information about problems for this phone. 

I can buy G7 for 430 euros.

I need phone for music and multimedia, i don't play games maby sometimes and not a heavy games like PUBG, but i lisent music a lot and watch videos on youtube, so i guess i need good screen. 

Is G7 good phone or i should buy something else instead?


----------



## carabrownvv (Oct 15, 2018)

*Andriod VS IOS*

I have been keep using smartphone with Android,but ever since after 1 and half year of using,it become pretty slow.Is this some common problem among all the Android smartphone?Maybe I will have to change to iphone, compared with IOS,I think Andriod is comparaily user-friendly,if new to IOS,maybe need some time to get use of it


----------



## anon1135 (Oct 15, 2018)

carabrownvv said:


> I have been keep using smartphone with Android,but ever since after 1 and half year of using,it become pretty slow.Is this some common problem among all the Android smartphone?Maybe I will have to change to iphone, compared with IOS,I think Andriod is comparaily user-friendly,if new to IOS,maybe need some time to get use of it

Click to collapse



Android probably get slower if u try to use it like an iPhone. User have to be more aware of what they install etc.


----------



## Gigatrig (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm looking to get back into an Android phone with the purpose of running Lineage OS on it without Google Apps, primarily due to privacy concerns. I've had an iPhone 6S Plus for almost 3 years and I had only Android phones prior to that. While I've liked the iPhone, I do miss the ability to customize that Android has (among some other things). I also want to get a smaller phone (the iPhone is 6.23" x 3.07").

Which of these phones would be best recommended?

- LG V30 (used for ~$300) - not officially supported by Lineage OS but has an unofficial ROM
- Google Pixel 3 - not yet released, but Pixel 2 is not officially supported by Lineage OS but has an unofficial ROM
- Samsung Galaxy S9 - officially supported

Overall, I (slightly) prefer the narrower size & shape of the Pixel 3 and S9. I really like the wide angle rear camera on the V30 and the wide angle front camera on the Pixel 3. I like that the V30 has a quad DAC, but I'm slightly worried that the rear button would be a pain.

It's a bit of a toss up between the 3, but camera quality and long-term device support (mainly through Lineage OS) are important to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## carabrownvv (Oct 16, 2018)

anon1135 said:


> Android probably get slower if u try to use it like an iPhone. User have to be more aware of what they install etc.

Click to collapse


Actually,I just download very common app,no game that take up large storage.As I aware,for Andriod,when I open any of Andriod,it will automatically open most of the other


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 16, 2018)

Which smartphone do you recommend me under 300 dolars??? I want a good camera, battery and small size.


----------



## willsrockson (Oct 16, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> Which smartphone do you recommend me under 300 dolars??? I want a good camera, battery and small size.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi mi a2


----------



## daniel-2018 (Oct 16, 2018)

*Phone recommendation for use with custom Rom + VoLTE*

Hello Everybody,

my phone, a S5 codename klte, fell down and broke. As repairing the glass by myself looks rather troublesome and the used-price of the phone on the market is lower than the repairing costs, I have to choose between buying an used 4-year-old phone or a new one. Previously I used SlimRom (on a S3) for a long time, then I have been using Resurrection Rom (RR) for two years and I would absolutely recommend it. I like that so much stuff is adjustable in RR and I am fascinated of how stable and reliable the last Nougat version of RR runs. RR nougat+S5 was and maybe even is a really awesome combination.

However, since the Oreo update, the klte has become troublesome, as the firmware becomes more and more stalled (I guess the manufacturers drivers are based on Android 4 or similar. There has been problems getting the camera running on the stock camera app on Oreo).
Also, it lacks VoLTE support, at least here in Germany. Since Germany was always a little bit backdated regarding mobile phone services, I haven't cared much about it in the past. However, O2 (my provider, I chose it because it's cheap) put up more 4G base stations and it has become much better. The area around my working place is such an example. I have perfect 4G mobile reception since a while and data connections work flawlessly and fast. But when I try to call someone, it says "no mobile network available", as 3G, 2G and even 1G is not installed. This really annoys me. I would really like to use VoLTE with a custom rom.

I have searched the xda developers forum for this for two days now without getting a clear answer. So, I'd thought I should write my first question.

Can anyone give me their recommendation on which phone to pick?

The moment I receive it is probably the one I would install a custom rom on it (after backups of course). So I really don't care about any developments software-wise.
The phone model shouldn't be too old (less than four years?) or even new.
I don't like glue, I like screws. However, manufacturers decided otherwise and it seems to be almost impossible to buy a phone nowadays which can be as easy opened as the S3. I would like if the new phone is easier to repair than the S5.
...oh yeah, and if, by any chance, it would be possible to somehow get VoLTE working, it would be really nice of course!

Thank you for reading my long text, I would be grateful for any ideas.

Daniel


----------



## carabrownvv (Oct 17, 2018)

guys,recently I have found a compact car gadget quite useful for me,a person being addicted to music.and  I am glad to recommend it to anybody like gadget like me.with this bluetooth fm transmitter,easily to upgrade car stereo,price favourable.
Easy to install,just plug it into car cigaretter lighter,keep frequency same as car radio,and pairing bluetooth with your electronics like smart phone or ipad,bluetooth-enabled device that's okay.Car audio modernized

bit.ly/perbeatzonebt70


----------



## village77 (Oct 17, 2018)

*My wedding cards*

Its like being an expert juggler except that maybe you are juggling fireballs! Well, I juggled too and amongst the many decisions the closest to my heart was the wedding card which I wanted as a perfect remembrance of "the day".
hitchedforever.comhitched forever :good:


----------



## force70 (Oct 17, 2018)

oliv88 said:


> Thanks for the advice and yes you are right both my devices are old and outdated. The reason I managed using the 16gb device is that I do not take many pictures or play games. On and off I do install games but un-install after a few days time. So it is just mostly for communication and nothing else. I am considering the Samsung S9 Plus now, in fact, I saw this Huawei Mate 20 Pro looks quite impressive.

Click to collapse



Either on of those is great. 

I have the Note 9 now a d am really e enjoying it.

Sent from my Note 9 exynos, S9 plus exynos, Pixel 2 XL or Note FE


----------



## Biges (Oct 18, 2018)

I need a small put powerful Android phone for my GF, in a local store I narrowed it to two models:

Google Pixel (5", Snapdragon 821 )
Meizu Pro 7 (5.2", Helio P25)
Both AMOLED 1920x1080, 4GB RAM.

I'd like to put a custom ROM there.

Personally I have a rooted OnePlus 5, but that's too larger (it is barely usable for me).

Any opinions, please?


----------



## griz.droidx (Oct 19, 2018)

Man your right the s5 with rr is sweet.  I'm in havoc Oreo with the latest smart pack kennel mainly for boeffla sound.  If like to have a screen that's 6 plus inches that isn't some crazy 20 to 9 ratio is like to find an older 16:9 or close.  To use as a tablet for reading books.  Instead of getting a tablet I thought I'd upgrade and sell mine after getting one.  Butt mine needs to support Verizon and I want to unlock the bootloader and root for custom roms I can't afford the pixel line I wouldn't want to spend more than 200 and need removable battery and and such.  Thought about finding a note 4. But those screens are smaller than that I want.  

Have you thought about the first pixel I

Good luck man these guys give excellent recommendations and recommended an LG g3 before I got my s5. A phone u would've bought if I hadn't got the s5 with unlockable bootloader for 140 in perfect condition when it was about 1.5 years old.  

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## danmaister (Oct 19, 2018)

I think now is thr best time to buy an S8 or S8+, maybe pixel 1 or 2. Badass phone, virtually identical to the s9 or incoming s10 and pixel 2 and 3 respectively and price just keeps falling


----------



## x^^^x (Oct 28, 2018)

*Nokia*

I am hoping to upgrade my long tormented HTC One M8 and was thinking if I should go for the Nokia 8 for around 230$. I have used the Samsung S7 in the past year which I absolutely loved because of the size, MicroSD and camera and that is all I look for in a phone. The Nokia is definitely larger but it seems like a good deal at the price. I could however wait for around 3 months for a price hike on the S9. Do tell me if this is a good buy or not.(I take lots of pictures and have read that the camera is pretty bad)


----------



## fuzzychicken (Oct 28, 2018)

Planning a trip to India, hoping to get 2 phones, *budget INR 10,000-16,000 (Around USD 200).*

Conditions- 
- *Must be rootable* and has good development community so that it can get at least 2-3 years of support. Youtube Vanced and magisk support is a must. (I don't know if its possible to have root and not magisk but just to make sure.)
- The phone is NOT used for gaming purposes, other than Minecraft at a times.
- A MicroSD card slot preferred.
- 3-4GB RAM and overall hardware good enough to last another couple of years at least.
- Better cameras (I don't need to explain this).
- No Moto E series

Checking on flipkart.com I found following phones
- Motorola One Power
- Mi Max 2
- Mi A1
- Redmi Note 5 Pro
- Asus Zenphone Max Pro M1

Is there any phone I am missing? RealMe Pro 2, Nokia 6.1 Plus also falls in ths budget but AFAIK, they are not rootable. I am settling down on Motorola One Power and Asus Zenphone Max Pro M1 but would like to know if I am missing any other that is better than these 2 phones.

Which phones among these are recommended? I am getting 2 phones, both do not need to be the same.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. - I would love to get Pocophone F1 but my current budget just does not allow going out of the range.


----------



## Le Widget (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey guys,

Have been looking on ebay at phones released around 2-3yrs ago for a new(used) upgrade from my current HTC ONE X... but I'm not familiar with all the smartphone tech, or issues, or what's decent/bad etc..

Originally I looked at the LG NEXUS 5X, then read it's got a fault that causes it to fail/Bootloop (eventually). Few people said, there's other phones in similar price range that would be better, though none suggested any (yet). Then I looked at the NEXUS 6P, but, I read again, these have a bootloop fault too ??

Are there any phones that have gotten a good reputation, probably 2014> that still perform well today, but aren't plagued with hardware faults? I don't mind if I have to repair / reflash firmware etc.. as one reason I look at ebay, hope to pickup a phone for cheap (due to broken.. ie screen, not starting up), then fix it.

Price range, around $100, but obviously price for phone will vary depending on phone and condition etc..

[edit] I should have noted, I'm from Australia, so phone prices vary here. Maybe, if you can, throw some suggestions my way, and I'll look around based on what I can spend.

Suggestions on what to look out for ?


Thanks in advance,


----------



## polar2792 (Oct 31, 2018)

So as someone in the US wishing to spend under $500 and want the highest spec'd device I can get what would you pick? 
I know I'm not the only one facing this problem, the US market isn't exactly saturated with options like Europe and Asia.

Between a Blu Vivo XI+ and a Nokia 7.1 as they support the most bands as far as I can tell. Any help and other thoughts is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 1, 2018)

Le Widget said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Have been looking on ebay at phones released around 2-3yrs ago for a new(used) upgrade from my current HTC ONE X... but I'm not familiar with all the smartphone tech, or issues, or what's decent/bad etc..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have an HTC one m8 from 2014 that still has custom ROMs available. Compared to my OnePlus 5 it gets really bogged down occasionally but most of the time it works awesome for its age. At least around here they're less than $100. Mine has one crack in the screen and looks like the previous owner dropped it down a set of stairs but it works fine and the battery has 97% health according to accubattery. Maybe the previous owner had the battery replaced?

A couple years ago I had a moto x 2014 (xt1095) that was a good phone at the time besides having a terrible camera. The ROMs for it were amazing and it always felt fast. Those are the 2 that come to my mind in that price range.


----------



## GeoffM (Nov 2, 2018)

Received my Doogee S70 Today (I think there should be at Least an "S" Section in the Doogee Space) Mini review Soon


----------



## Galeonero (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello, first of all a thousand apologies if it is not the right place to publish it.
I currently have a Google Pixel 2 the little 5-inch, about 6 months ago. It does not present any type of problem or any fault.
What has been bothering me the smartphone after 3 months is the size, it became small, of course the logical thought is because you did not buy the pixel 2 xl? Because at that time I did not have the right budget and I did not feel the need for more screen, in fact it is comfortable this size but it turned out to be somewhat obsolete because it is not the same to play and watch videos on a 5-inch screen than in one of 6 or more.

The battery usually makes me about 4-4: 30 hours of screen when I am all day in 4G, it is not at all a bad autonomy but I usually stay quite short some days.

And the biggest problem, even if it seems somewhat illogical, is the software.
It works spectacular, no problem is locked in that. But it's too simple, too much, it can not be that it does not have more functions, it does not have any extra functions that many other layers have, it's all based on Google assitant.inches.

I look for something that solves these defects:
That has more screen, more autonomy, optical zoom x2 (I need it a lot for the university), a layer of customization with useful functions, if it can be 3.5 mm input and wireless charging.

My budget is maximum 750 dollars.

I was thinking about the Samsung Galaxy s9 plus but I read many comments that the software is not well polished and that there are degradations in terms of the battery.
Then I thought about the iphone xr but I do not know if I'm going to get along with IOS and the fact of having a screen that is not 1080p pulls me quite down and not have optical zoom.
What dou you recommend?
Of course thank you very much to those who respond.


----------



## juanq214 (Nov 6, 2018)

Galeonero said:


> Hello, first of all a thousand apologies if it is not the right place to publish it.
> I currently have a Google Pixel 2 the little 5-inch, about 6 months ago. It does not present any type of problem or any fault.
> What has been bothering me the smartphone after 3 months is the size, it became small, of course the logical thought is because you did not buy the pixel 2 xl? Because at that time I did not have the right budget and I did not feel the need for more screen, in fact it is comfortable this size but it turned out to be somewhat obsolete because it is not the same to play and watch videos on a 5-inch screen than in one of 6 or more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Xiaomi mi8 does all you ask for. If you don't mind the notch, and no headphone jack. It's around 400usd (6/128), so you  can save some money. Huawei p20 is nice too but it's software isn't that nice (kind of boring to me).

Oneplus 6 is a great pick too but it comes with almost stock android.


----------



## lattila (Nov 7, 2018)

Hey guys, i'm planning to replace my old Xiaomi Note 2 Pro, and i would like to have a phone with a reasonable good camera for my travels abroad with my bike bear in mind that i only want to take pics. i have an action cam for vids. 
Budget is around 300-350$ 
I saw good reviews about Pocophone F1 but its camera doesn't seem to be that good. 
The Note 6 pro is way cheaper  and its camera isnt that bad. 
*Edit: just saw the Xiaomi Mi8 Lite which looks nice too
Which phones camera is better or do you have another Phone wich i should consider?


----------



## T1Cybernetic (Nov 7, 2018)

lattila said:


> _______

Click to collapse



I picked up the Redmi Note 5 4/64 and haven't looked back  The note 6 is barely an upgrade really and I am not a notch fan so the different screen does nothing for me.

The note 5 takes really great pictures and I believe the cameras to be the exact same for both note 5 and note 6 phones  and with prices so close it all depends on which screen you like the look of.

If I had to purchase either one again right now I would still buy the Note 5 

Link for reference, https://www.kimovil.com/en/compare/xiaomi-redmi-note-5-global-64gb,xiaomi-redmi-note-6-pro-64gb


----------



## Le Widget (Nov 12, 2018)

350Rocket said:


> I have an HTC one m8 from 2014 that still has custom ROMs available. Compared to my OnePlus 5 it gets really bogged down occasionally but most of the time it works awesome for its age. At least around here they're less than $100. Mine has one crack in the screen and looks like the previous owner dropped it down a set of stairs but it works fine and the battery has 97% health according to accubattery. Maybe the previous owner had the battery replaced?
> 
> A couple years ago I had a moto x 2014 (xt1095) that was a good phone at the time besides having a terrible camera. The ROMs for it were amazing and it always felt fast. Those are the 2 that come to my mind in that price range.

Click to collapse



Thanks Rocket, I'll check out those two, see what comes up .


----------



## adibeckett (Nov 12, 2018)

So I'm looking to buy a phone for my dad. He's coming from a Sony Z Ultra that was 6 '4 inch screen.

He's looking for the best camera on a phone under $500.

I'm thinking about a Samsung Note 8 but are there any better, cheaper or newer candidates?

Thanks!


----------



## D1stRU3T0R (Nov 13, 2018)

adibeckett said:


> So I'm looking to buy a phone for my dad. He's coming from a Sony Z Ultra that was 6 '4 inch screen.
> 
> He's looking for the best camera on a phone under $500.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look for leeco le pro 3 sd821/6gb ram, with gcam it can make very good photos(and you know... Gcam is awesome). The phone only costs close to 200 euro.

Or try t go with Huawei's newer phones, they have excelent camera too.


----------



## Mahnsinn (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi, 

I am looking for a new phone, I am running an S6 atm. I am still satisfied with the most stuff, sadly it's dying as it kills one after another charging cable and the camera is broken for at least a year. 
My needs for a new phone are: 
- Easy to root with custom ROMs available, preferable linage OS, but I am also open to others
- Fast charging
- Screen size 5,1" or bigger. 
- a slot for a micro sd card
- roughly 300 € cost at max
- I don't care about the front camera, notch, headphone jack, IP"anything" certification
- I play lightweight games like card games, building up games or 2D pixel games
- I don't use another social media than Reddit

Thx for your replies!


----------



## LuminousOne (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi. I am looking for a new phone with this criteria:



smaller than 5.5"
audio jack for earbuds
finger print scanner
compass sensor
sd card reader
bonus if root has been discovered

phone can be couple years old


----------



## D1stRU3T0R (Nov 20, 2018)

Mahnsinn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for a new phone, I am running an S6 atm. I am still satisfied with the most stuff, sadly it's dying as it kills one after another charging cable and the camera is broken for at least a year.
> My needs for a new phone are:
> ...

Click to collapse



LeEco le pro 3

-alot of official roms
- qc 3
- screen is big
- doesn't have, but why you need with 64gb storage?
- less thsn 300
- top rated cameras, no notch or headphone jack, water resistant for small amount of time
-  very good for gaming, pubg, etc, even fortnite is working
— ok


----------



## jdarwin53 (Nov 22, 2018)

*Looking for 10 inch tablet*

Hi all. I am looking for a 10" inch tablet. I'd like to be able to root and update Android as necessary or at least remove bloatware. I'd like to pay under $300. Here's what I plan to use it for.

1. eReader
2. Play WSOP poker games
3. Watch movies
4. Do some iNet browsing

I was looking at the Asus zenpad, Lenovo Tab 4 and just found the Huawei mediapad M5. 

I understand tablets are on their way out so I may be looking at something older but up-gradable.  Any suggestions for an 2018-19 tablet would be appreciated.


----------



## GrapeBandit (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm looking into getting a Xiaomi Mi8 6/64 or Samsung Galaxy S9 4/64. Price aside, is the larger screen, more RAM, and bigger battery on the Mi8 worth getting over the S9?

Anyone have any input?

EDIT: I can get a slightly used Galaxy S9+ in mint condition for around the same price as a new Mi 8.   GS9+ all the way?


----------



## Hippie459MN (Nov 26, 2018)

Looking to get a new(er) phone. Im open to anything. Currently I am still rocking a Samsung Galaxy S5 on Sprint (Not ready to leave sprint yet as I have a killer plan still and dont want to loose it) but its time to move on from it. I was looking at a S8 or S9 but root is not available for it and root is a must for whatever I am going to be getting. Also, I would really love to have an external SD card as well but its not a deal breaker for the right phone. Anyone recommend anything? I used to be a big HTC fan too so that is an option as well. Just looking for a good, major, upgrade from this S5. Its served me well (and still is), but its time to get something new. Thanks.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 26, 2018)

Hippie459MN said:


> Looking to get a new(er) phone. Im open to anything. Currently I am still rocking a Samsung Galaxy S5 on Sprint (Not ready to leave sprint yet as I have a killer plan still and dont want to loose it) but its time to move on from it. I was looking at a S8 or S9 but root is not available for it and root is a must for whatever I am going to be getting. Also, I would really love to have an external SD card as well but its not a deal breaker for the right phone. Anyone recommend anything? I used to be a big HTC fan too so that is an option as well. Just looking for a good, major, upgrade from this S5. Its served me well (and still is), but its time to get something new. Thanks.

Click to collapse



What are you looking to spend? I have an LG V30, very happy with it. Checks your boxes, compares favorably with S8/9 I think.


----------



## Hippie459MN (Nov 26, 2018)

nola mike said:


> What are you looking to spend? I have an LG V30, very happy with it. Checks your boxes, compares favorably with S8/9 I think.

Click to collapse



Thank you for the input. I will look in to it more. Dont know if the V30+ is the same but Sprint shows one of them on their web site. Sure I will buy elsewhere but wasnt sure if thats the same. Maybe it being the 128 gig version is what the + is for.


----------



## nola mike (Nov 27, 2018)

Hippie459MN said:


> Thank you for the input. I will look in to it more. Dont know if the V30+ is the same but Sprint shows one of them on their web site. Sure I will buy elsewhere but wasnt sure if thats the same. Maybe it being the 128 gig version is what the + is for.

Click to collapse



Yes, that's the difference. I think all the sprint models are the +.


----------



## Sptz (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm looking for a phone for my girlfriend, she's on a really old and dying iPhone.

I'm looking for something that could correspond as much as possible to:

- Better than average camera
- Either Android Stock/One or at least bootloader unlockable with good XDA development (to flash something like Lineage or Omni or Stock experience)
- Can be Chinese, absolutely!
- NFC would be cool but not absolutely necessary
- Good battery life, but can sacrifice a bit for average/above average but definitely not "afternoon charging needed"
- Quick Charging
- Price would be on the budget side ~£250 max

I already shortlisted a couple and would like suggestions for more that I'm unaware of and/or of these ones also.

- Xiaomi Mi A2 - Con: No NFC. No Jack (remedied by adapter so no biggie)
- LeEco Le Pro3 (x720/727) - Con: No NFC (right?) or am I wrong? OS: But since there's Lineage and Omni then all good!

OR

I'll give her my OP3T and get a flagship for myself


----------



## gtmaster303 (Dec 1, 2018)

For the QWERTY lover
https://www.readyfx.com/
Can't wait until they release it


----------



## Trunksleo (Dec 5, 2018)

From this 3 compares which one you choose??

P9lite vs samsung j6 vs Xiaomi a2 lite

Lg g6 vs Huawei p9

samsung s8 vs Huawei p20


----------



## XXXXXL (Dec 6, 2018)

Trunksleo said:


> From this 3 compares which one you choose??
> 
> P9lite vs samsung j6 vs Xiaomi a2 lite
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Xiaomi A2 lite 
Lg g6 
P20

Choose the one with better specs


----------



## gdourado (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello,

I am wanting to buy a new phone.

Currently I am between the Nokia 7 plus or the Pocophone f1.

They both cost the same here.

The Nokia is Android one which I prefer as I hear the miui rom is quite bad in the poco.

But the poco has much better hardware and I was thinking I could flash LineageOS to it.

What do you think?

Thank you 


Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Dec 10, 2018)

anybody got any experience with the new vodafone smart x9, looks amazing for the price


----------



## liam_davenport (Dec 11, 2018)

gdourado said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am wanting to buy a new phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Poco F1 better hardware and dev support, Nokia doesn't respect open source and the unlock isn't official I believe.


----------



## ravijob (Dec 15, 2018)

liam_davenport said:


> Go for the Poco F1 better hardware and dev support, Nokia doesn't respect open source and the unlock isn't official I believe.

Click to collapse



Poco f1 seems to be dying down in popularity


----------



## g90814 (Dec 16, 2018)

Looking for my next phone.

Currently have Nexus 5X, but it's now 3+ years old, and need to move on.

Looking for a phone in the low-mid $ Range (~$300?), US Warranty, unlockable/rootable, with good Developer support for Custom ROM, kernel, etc.

I use my phone for basics. Messaging, calls, and taking pictures. No gaming to speak of. Also not concerned about music, headphone jacks, etc.

Doesn't have to be now, so anything coming up in the next few months or so is fine.

Thanks for any input.

Solution: Google Pixel 2 (refurb) on sale on Amazon for $359.99+tax! Today only! https://www.amazon.com/Google-Pixel-64-Black-Refurbished/dp/B0787V183F


----------



## Trunksleo (Dec 20, 2018)

Which are the pro and cons of s8 vs huawei p10 vs LG g6 (no quad dac version) ??? Which do you recommend? (the s8 its a little more expensive)


----------



## manuel100 (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi, I should buy a new smartphone (350$ or less). I am interested at modding and performance (also at camera ecc but modding and performance are the most important requirements). 

I thought of buying pocophone f1. Do you agree? I am not sure because maybe it could be better to wait the next smartphones of January.


----------



## nehuy (Dec 25, 2018)

Hello! I'm looking forward to a new phone under $300, been using moto x first gen since 2014, and I like the size and amoled display, I just can't find anything on todays market withing my liking, everything is big screen and/or ips (at least on this price range).
Any recommendations is more than welcome!


----------



## simonbigwave (Dec 26, 2018)

manuel100 said:


> Hi, I should buy a new smartphone (350$ or less). I am interested at modding and performance (also at camera ecc but modding and performance are the most important requirements).
> 
> I thought of buying pocophone f1. Do you agree? I am not sure because maybe it could be better to wait the next smartphones of January.

Click to collapse



The pocophone is great... for the price it's hard to find a better one. it also has regular updates from Xiaomi. The performance is great and it feels fast. No overheating at all. 
I don't have any glitches or shadowing or anything.. I think all the Xiaomi updates fixed everything. Only small thing if I had to nitpick is the stock gallery sucks.. but easily fixed by replacing with F-Stop or similar app. I love that it has a headphone jack too. Xiaomi has beta roms you can mod or best just search the Pocophone threads for more on xda.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 AM ----------




ravijob said:


> Poco f1 seems to be dying down in popularity

Click to collapse



No. Pocophone is great and The latest Miui Global 10.1 rom is fine. Doesn't feel buggy or slow. Feels fast. When testing for stability the performance is excellent and very fast and stable. Wifi /Data speeds are good.  Feels smooth.


----------



## locusans (Dec 28, 2018)

I am curious on the new samsung phones the one bendable screen one and the one that converts into a tablet and opens up like a flip phone.


----------



## Eimafn (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey folks -

I'm also looking for a new phone. I have an Nexus 5 now and have used almost the entire Nexus line in the past (I was very sad when they were discontinued :crying: ). Recently I got a Huawei Honor View 10 from a black friday sale and was quite disappointed by their anti-consumer practice of not unlocking bootloaders and also by the lack of developer support that naturally follows such a policy. In short, I would like recommendations on phones which are similar to the View 10 (hardware-wise I liked it) but are easily mod-able/unlockable and well-supported by the community. Thanks!

 - E


----------



## AndroX99 (Dec 29, 2018)

Eimafn said:


> Hey folks -
> 
> I'm also looking for a new phone. I have an Nexus 5 now and have used almost the entire Nexus line in the past (I was very sad when they were discontinued :crying: ). Recently I got a Huawei Honor View 10 from a black friday sale and was quite disappointed by their anti-consumer practice of not unlocking bootloaders and also by the lack of developer support that naturally follows such a policy. In short, I would like recommendations on phones which are similar to the View 10 (hardware-wise I liked it) but are easily mod-able/unlockable and well-supported by the community. Thanks!
> 
> - E

Click to collapse



You might want to check out the poco f1. It's definitely better in specs with excellent community support


----------



## droem (Jan 1, 2019)

locusans said:


> I am curious on the new samsung phones the one bendable screen one and the one that converts into a tablet and opens up like a flip phone.

Click to collapse



Wait till’ it releases and people had reviewed it. It should be a great phone, but don’t keep your hopes high.

---------- Post added at 04:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 PM ----------




Eimafn said:


> Hey folks -
> 
> I'm also looking for a new phone. I have an Nexus 5 now and have used almost the entire Nexus line in the past (I was very sad when they were discontinued :crying: ). Recently I got a Huawei Honor View 10 from a black friday sale and was quite disappointed by their anti-consumer practice of not unlocking bootloaders and also by the lack of developer support that naturally follows such a policy. In short, I would like recommendations on phones which are similar to the View 10 (hardware-wise I liked it) but are easily mod-able/unlockable and well-supported by the community. Thanks!
> 
> - E

Click to collapse



You never heard of the Google Pixel? It’s basically a Nexus. And it has great development support.


----------



## AntiloS (Jan 2, 2019)

*iPhon?*

Whatever still has an audio jack by then. This iPhone better last a long time...


----------



## rebeccas (Jan 3, 2019)

*Sub $200 Dual SIM Phone Recommendation*

Hi,
I'm looking to buy a new dual SIM phone for less than $200 (preferably around $150 or less). Any recommendations would be nice.

I currently have a Samsung S3 so I'm assuming that any budget phone will be better than what I have. I'm not the concerned about the camera, although a decent camera would be nice. I really only need the phone for phone and SMS, I don't play games, watch videos or any stuff like that. I occasionally surf the net. If I can flash the phone with a custom ROM or remove all of the bloatware that would be a bonus.

Thanks, Becca


----------



## stefss (Jan 5, 2019)

I looking for new phone. What u think about Honor View 10? Or something else?


----------



## samalama76 (Jan 6, 2019)

*Umidigi Z2 Special Edition*



rebeccas said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to buy a new dual SIM phone for less than $200 (preferably around $150 or less). Any recommendations would be nice.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung S3 so I'm assuming that any budget phone will be better than what I have. I'm not the concerned about the camera, although a decent camera would be nice. I really only need the phone for phone and SMS, I don't play games, watch videos or any stuff like that. I occasionally surf the net. If I can flash the phone with a custom ROM or remove all of the bloatware that would be a bonus.
> ...

Click to collapse




The Umidigi Z2 special edition meets your criteria and is a really great device for it's price point and in general for that matter. Check it out if u haven't bought something already!


----------



## Amirk365 (Jan 7, 2019)

stefss said:


> I looking for new phone. What u think about Honor View 10? Or something else?

Click to collapse



Something else.


----------



## jimbop98 (Jan 7, 2019)

I would like some pointers on what phones would be best suited for me right now. Here are my needs:

1. My price line varies on if a phone can be bought on a payment plan. If a plan is available, price is not much of an objective. If I have to buy outright, my limit is $500.

2. Root! I used to be all about the missing scene, but don't really care as much about mods as I used to. I prefer a device that reliably works. That being said, root is a necessity for me. I not only still use a few apps that rely on root access, but I also still have an old grandfathered Verizon unlimited plan. I want to be able to make the modification to open up tethering and would rather not bother doing things like popping out a SIM card every time I want to stream a movie to my Chromecast.

3. Obviously from last post, I need something that can work under Verizon bands. With that old unlimited plan, I don't intend on leaving them any time soon because I do make good use of the extra money I pay for the plan. Also I would lose my company discount I currently receive.

4. I finally need a device that can handle modem smartphone games. I notice even on my first gen Pixel, I have a hard time handling Fortnite. Also on PUBG if I turn the graphics up above medium, my lag goes from very minor to unplayable. 

5. If a year old device is best suited for me, I am comfortable searching swappa or similar sites for a used device.

6. Lastly, the screen is important to me. Since games are a priority, they need to look nice. Coming from a Pixel, I sent used to a 5" screen. I would prefer to bump the screen size up, but an comfortable staying around 5 if the price point and the device are better suited for me.

I have looked at the Pixel 3 and 3XL devices and, although I do like them, I am hesitant on if they are the best for me, especially with the 4GB RAM limitation. I look forward to any responses. Thank you.


----------



## rebeccas (Jan 8, 2019)

samalama76 said:


> The Umidigi Z2 special edition meets your criteria and is a really great device for it's price point and in general for that matter. Check it out if u haven't bought something already!

Click to collapse



Hi samalama76, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## arslanon.e (Jan 8, 2019)

rebeccas said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking to buy a new dual SIM phone for less than $200 (preferably around $150 or less). Any recommendations would be nice.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung S3 so I'm assuming that any budget phone will be better than what I have. I'm not the concerned about the camera, although a decent camera would be nice. I really only need the phone for phone and SMS, I don't play games, watch videos or any stuff like that. I occasionally surf the net. If I can flash the phone with a custom ROM or remove all of the bloatware that would be a bonus.
> ...

Click to collapse



With what knowledge I have, and my preferences. If it were me, I'd choose between:
* Xperia Z5 Dual 
* Xiaomi Redmi Note 4

*Xperia Z5*:
- Pros -
* Excellent call quality
* Very good battery time on stock ROM (Android 7.1.1)
* IP68 dust/water proof
* Front facing stereo speakers
* WiFi supports a/b/g/n/ac
* Quick Charge 2.0

- Cons -
* On Lineage, battery time not good as stock (_but you can turn off 3 big cores and battery time improves -- lasts me 1.5 days on WhatsApp and calls_)
* On Lineage, the audio during video recording has extremely low volume
* Very slippery without a back cover/case
* Must use a back cover because back is glass
* LTE speed Cat4 150/50 Mbps (_not much of a con, as 150 Mega bit per second download speed equals to 18.75 Mega Byte per second -- more than enough_)
* Hothead processor, not for gaming

*Redmi Note 4* _Never owned it _: 
- Pros -
* Both Lineage and Carbon available (and Lineage 15 too)
* Awesome battery timing (14nm processor, _check GSMArena endurance rating_)
* LTE speed Cat6 300/50 Mbps
* Aluminum back

- Cons - 
* Not water proof
* No gorilla glass
* No fast charging
* No WiFi ac standard


----------



## maryna_b (Jan 10, 2019)

stefss said:


> I looking for new phone. What u think about Honor View 10? Or something else?

Click to collapse



Haven't heard about it, is is good?


----------



## rebeccas (Jan 10, 2019)

arslanon.e said:


> With what knowledge I have, and my preferences. If it were me, I'd choose between:
> * Xperia Z5 Dual
> * Xiaomi Redmi Note 4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi arslanon.e,
Thanks very much for your suggestions. The Xperia Z5 looks like a good option and is available at a good price. I'm still looking into the Redmi Note 4. I hadn't thought about the gorilla glass so thanks for bringing that to my attention. Thanks again


----------



## li0nh3art3d (Jan 10, 2019)

jimbop98 said:


> I would like some pointers on what phones would be best suited for me right now. Here are my needs:
> 
> 1. My price line varies on if a phone can be bought on a payment plan. If a plan is available, price is not much of an objective. If I have to buy outright, my limit is $500.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



get you the pixel 2 man. I had Samsung S's and notes for years and years, finally bought a pixel 2. I feel like you'll be disappointed in anything else. i just ordered a pixel 2 xl for $274 US


----------



## Kite'la (Jan 13, 2019)

Huawei mate 20 lite is nice, I advise everyone


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey guys!

Just wondering if anyone can give me any information/opinions on Honor's & Xiaomi's recent devices, (The Magic 2 & Mix 3), what slider is "better"? I know they both have different ways of slider for example the Xiaomi is magnetic & the Honor is mechanical I believe, I was trying to find information on which is more sturdy or which on would have more of a lifespan, even which protects more against bits of dust/dirt etc.

Anyway, any help/answers are appreciated.
(sorry if this doesn't belong here)


----------



## OriSune (Jan 23, 2019)

*Which phones to chose and its better if it is can be used by At&t*

As the titles had to be said,

I used to used by Verizon and found it mostly cannot be root and etc.

I am considering to shift to at&t and looking up to phones as in Google pixel 2 and something in amazing of galaxy s line. 

Please help me?


----------



## Le Widget (Jan 25, 2019)

My HTC OneX finally died, so now have to get a new phone. Was hoping to get some feedback on what the recommendations are for specs like this;

- Android One, but not a deal breaker.
- Good Camera
- Good GPS
- Not full of bloat
- 5.5 – 6" +/- screen size
- Removable SD would be nice (if not, 32GB+ storage internally)
- Removable battery would be nice, though I think most phones these days aren't removable ??
- Something that isn't plagued with known issues
- Good battery (i.e. A day of solid use/GPS, and hopefully still have charge at the end of the day)
- Headphone Jack (not a killer, but need to connect wired headphones)

< $500 (AUD)
Looked at;

- Nokia 7 Plus, which I swear was <$500 now, but only seem them for much more.
- Nokia 8 Sirocco, but thats up there with the 7 Plus with price ($600's)
- Huawei Nova 3e, $329, hear it's a good phone for price, but software not very good/buggy/slow? Will have to look at specs again
- Huawei Nova 3i, $499, apparently big brother of the 3e. Will also have to look into this one. Apparently they're both based off the Huawei P20 pro/light ?
- LG, G/V series, but think they're price higher than I can afford, though it looks like the LG V30 Plus will be on sale next week "ozbargain.com.au/node/434326" .. thoughts ?

Any others you might consider I look into?

Alternatively, are there any previous gen phones that sell cheap(ish) 2nd hand that I should look at, to get me by just in case ??

Thanks ,


----------



## IronDude (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd like to buy a phone for my dad and I'd like some recommendations as what to buy. Only things that are a must is the phone must be cheaper than 250USD (used would be ok as well), it has to be "very well" supported by LineageOS, battery should be replaceable either as it has been in ye good olde days or without to much work and a real rugged case should be available like Otterbox, iBlasson etc. but with a build in screenprotector.


----------



## leas82 (Feb 5, 2019)

Definitely Samsung Galaxy phone.... probably note 8


----------



## IronDude (Feb 6, 2019)

leas82 said:


> Definitely Samsung Galaxy phone.... probably note 8

Click to collapse



There is afaik no official LineageOS support for the Note 8 but I'll see which other devices might be good.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 6, 2019)

IronDude said:


> I'd like to buy a phone for my dad and I'd like some recommendations as what to buy. Only things that are a must is the phone must be cheaper than 250USD (used would be ok as well), it has to be "very well" supported by LineageOS, battery should be replaceable either as it has been in ye good olde days or without to much work and a real rugged case should be available like Otterbox, iBlasson etc. but with a build in screenprotector.

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about the case situation but a OnePlus 3 or 3t is likely in that price range and would definitely have good lineage support although I've seen no reason to do anything with my OnePlus 5 since oxygen os is probably better than lineage IMO.


----------



## kos25k (Feb 6, 2019)

I'll never leave xiaomi.they have best battery,they run extremely cool and there is sooo custom development on roms,mods,gcamera etc.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4 Prime μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Octavius13 (Feb 7, 2019)

*Mi8 vs Mix 2S vs Nova 3*

Hi XDA buddies! I wanted to buy a new phone (currently having a redmi Note 5 Pro) and i was thinking of MIX 2S or MI8. Both phones are powerful and can deliver insane results still but what about the battery in the Pie update? I have atm a Redmi note 5 Pro... soo... a 4000 mAh battery. Is it worth upgrading for the rear camera, performance and battery? Yes, the MI8 does have a big notch and I've heard you can no longer hide it in MIUI 10 and it doesnt display notification icons (I don't know if it's still true). I don't care about the IR cam on the front, but the fact that it is an AMOLED screen its a plus. On the other hand, MIX 2S has a way better construction (love the ceramic), I won't use the wireless charging as it takes about 3h or so, I already have an IPS panel display so it doesn't bother me, it's decent, I don't care about the selfie cam since I'm not that much of a selfie lover and I can also rotate the phone, problem solved. The Huawei Nova 3 has a decent battery but from what i know (correct me if im wrong) the consumption is high on the Huawei's EMUI or processors, at least from what i saw in the battery drain tests and it doesnt have OIS or EIS (or with emui 9 it gave them EIS?). My biggest concern is the battery, is it even close to the Redmi 5 Pro? What should I get considering my needs (battery and camera)? Do you have any other suggestions at the price of a Mi8/Mix 2S? Thank you!


----------



## Axelle Jardin (Feb 11, 2019)

iPhone XR for sure


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Feb 11, 2019)

Octavius13 said:


> Hi XDA buddies! I wanted to buy a new phone (currently having a redmi Note 5 Pro) and i was thinking of MIX 2S or MI8. Both phones are powerful and can deliver insane results still but what about the battery in the Pie update? I have atm a Redmi note 5 Pro... soo... a 4000 mAh battery. Is it worth upgrading for the rear camera, performance and battery? Yes, the MI8 does have a big notch and I've heard you can no longer hide it in MIUI 10 and it doesnt display notification icons (I don't know if it's still true). I don't care about the IR cam on the front, but the fact that it is an AMOLED screen its a plus. On the other hand, MIX 2S has a way better construction (love the ceramic), I won't use the wireless charging as it takes about 3h or so, I already have an IPS panel display so it doesn't bother me, it's decent, I don't care about the selfie cam since I'm not that much of a selfie lover and I can also rotate the phone, problem solved. The Huawei Nova 3 has a decent battery but from what i know (correct me if im wrong) the consumption is high on the Huawei's EMUI or processors, at least from what i saw in the battery drain tests and it doesnt have OIS or EIS (or with emui 9 it gave them EIS?). My biggest concern is the battery, is it even close to the Redmi 5 Pro? What should I get considering my needs (battery and camera)? Do you have any other suggestions at the price of a Mi8/Mix 2S? Thank you!

Click to collapse



I'd definitely recommend the Pocophone F1, 4000mAh battery, quick charge 3.0, price is excellent when you look at the specs you're getting, it's pretty much a upgrade over your current Redmi Note 5 Pro in every way


----------



## *justintime* (Feb 14, 2019)

After a rich history of HTC devices its time to move on.

My next phone will be a. Xiaomi Mi 9 or Mi Mix 3 with Sd855.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 15, 2019)

*justintime* said:


> After a rich history of HTC devices its time to move on.
> 
> My next phone will be a. Xiaomi Mi 9 or Mi Mix 3 with Sd855.
> 
> Looking forward to next week.

Click to collapse



Be mindful of the screen protection. Bought an Honor phone that had "Gorilla Glass" but this thing might as well have had candied glass because it scratched easily and shattered easily.


----------



## li0nh3art3d (Feb 22, 2019)

I just got the Chinese Snapdragon S9+ SM-G9650. So far it's nice, just got OneUI on pie


----------



## LinuxAssailant (Feb 23, 2019)

I am not getting a damned thing from T-mobile.
They don't have anything I want, *which happens to be a modern LTE slider*, w/32-64GB onboard and 2-3GB or RAM.
Nothing on the market that was the draw to Android in the first place (keyboards), so I'm just going to buy last year models off eBay for <$200, so T-mobile won't see it, unless they come out with another slider, which is why they got smartphone plans in the first place...

I used to upgrade at least a phone a year, but there is no point to upgrading to a phone w/out a keyboard in my book, as I tether my notebooks and tablets.

Hell, if no QWERTY phones with a dedicated number row are available, I'll never switch from the Simple Choice to a more expensive T-Mobile ONE plan either...


----------



## arko15 (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey
I can buy Nokia 7.1 or Motorola g6plus used 1-2 months, for similar good prcice. And I have dilema. 
The most important for me is camera(quality in night condition also matters) - I have no idea which one is better in this field. 

Also I pay attention to screen and design - I guess in this regards Nokia win. However I have some doubts about 3gb ram in Nokia, it seems too little, but maybe its enough because of pure android? 

I have also option to buy LG G6 but for similar price, but it would be used about 12months. 
What do you think?


----------



## thefallnn (Feb 26, 2019)

Note 7 pro


----------



## Amirk365 (Feb 26, 2019)

arko15 said:


> Hey
> I can buy Nokia 7.1 or Motorola g6plus used 1-2 months, for similar good prcice. And I have dilema.
> The most important for me is camera(quality in night condition also matters) - I have no idea which one is better in this field.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, I would go for the Nokia.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 27, 2019)

LinuxAssailant said:


> I am not getting a damned thing from T-mobile.
> They don't have anything I want, which happens to be a modern LTE slider, w/32-64GB onboard and 2-3GB or RAM.
> Nothing on the market that was the draw to Android in the first place (keyboards), so I'm just going to buy last year models off eBay for <$200, so T-mobile won't see it, unless they come out with another slider, which is why they got smartphone plans in the first place...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't think slider phones existed anymore anywhere. I can remember my HTC desire Z that was a really cool slider phone with metal build. But that was like a 2011 phone which would be useless as a daily phone today. I can type as fast on a touchscreen today as I ever could on those cramped keyboards anyway.


----------



## joguirian (Feb 27, 2019)

I have the oneplus one, great phone but the battery is not has efficient has before, so i need to buy a new smartphone. The only request is for a phone that would be easy to root, because i can not live with some apps that only work in rooted phones. Can you give me some good examples that stand good comparing with my great great oneplus one.
Thanks


----------



## Amirk365 (Mar 1, 2019)

joguirian said:


> I have the oneplus one, great phone but the battery is not has efficient has before, so i need to buy a new smartphone. The only request is for a phone that would be easy to root, because i can not live with some apps that only work in rooted phones. Can you give me some good examples that stand good comparing with my great great oneplus one.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Another One Plus lol maybe the 5T or 6.


----------



## mhrvatin08 (Mar 1, 2019)

I would suggest the Samsung Galaxy S10 series! They look to be great phones and are available in a variety of price points. I'm currently using an S8, and I'm planning on upgrading to an S10 model when they're on sale around Black Friday.


----------



## domina (Mar 5, 2019)

I am looking for a new phone and maybe someone can help me. My requirements are:
-Teardrop notch
-Good custom rom support (stable pixel experience or lineageos)
-Compact size
-Below 450 USD
-Good build quality

What do you think?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 5, 2019)

domina said:


> I am looking for a new phone and maybe someone can help me. My requirements are:
> -Teardrop notch
> -Good custom rom support (stable pixel experience or lineageos)
> -Compact size
> ...

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 9 or Mi 9 SE, the device is quite new so you'd have to wait a little for custom ROMs but I'm fairly confident it'll get some


----------



## domina (Mar 5, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Xiaomi Mi 9 or Mi 9 SE, the device is quite new so you'd have to wait a little for custom ROMs but I'm fairly confident it'll get some

Click to collapse



Thank you, I like the suggestion. My concern is that there a not many roms for the 8 SE and I have concerns that the 9 SE will have the same fate. Additionally I am not a big fan of a glass back but I would assume that this is mandatory these days or?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 6, 2019)

domina said:


> Thank you, I like the suggestion. My concern is that there a not many roms for the 8 SE and I have concerns that the 9 SE will have the same fate. Additionally I am not a big fan of a glass back but I would assume that this is mandatory these days or?

Click to collapse



I unfortunately can't guarantee there will be any or many ROMs, I'd recommend waiting a little if it's that important to you, regarding the glass back, it's definitely not mandatory there is few phone that have plastic backs, just not any I'd recommend, the reason the Mi 9 SE has wireless charging is partly due to the fact it has wireless charging too


----------



## HelpImARock (Mar 6, 2019)

jdarwin53 said:


> Hi all. I am looking for a 10" inch tablet. I'd like to be able to root and update Android as necessary or at least remove bloatware. I'd like to pay under $300. Here's what I plan to use it for.
> 
> 1. eReader
> 2. Play WSOP poker games
> ...

Click to collapse



Just a little rant.  Looking to update my 2015 Lenovo Tab 2 A10 (bought new in 15 for ~ $180) primarily because it's got a dodgy usb charging jack.  It's a decent mid range device, sharp display, great for media and browsing.  It surprises me that Lenovo's successors to this line seem to have either got degraded specs (Tab 3 / Tab 4 10 resolution and speed) or jumped way up in price (Tab 4 10 Plus +$100).   Probably better off trying to resolder / replace the jack vs updating.  Seems like the bang for the buck for tablets isn't what is used to be.

I recently got an Asus Zenpad 8 (z380m) and it's ok, but it's got a bunch of bloatware and my older Lenovo Tab 2 is noticeably faster.  On the plus side, it does offer the double-tap to wake/sleep which disappeared from my Lenovo during the update to Marshmellow.... I really like that feature.

Likewise, there doesn't look to be a solid substitute for the Nexus 7 (2013) series.   What are the best cheap tablets that lends itself to easy rooting / roms? I'd be interested in both 7-8" and 10".


----------



## the-spea76 (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi all, what are you thinking about the Xiaomi Mi A2?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## augugusto (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi. I'm lookin for a good price/performance (mid price range) with a good community on XDA. I'm happy with the lenovo vibe k5 (recommended, except for image drift in vr mode and broken vibration) but getting a little old now


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 7, 2019)

Im surprised that i am this late to find this thread, but i am in dire need of help anyway.

Nokia has been really annoying, especially with its lack of bootloader unlock tools, this makes the devices pretty much dry of any custom development progress. Being a life long modder like you and me, and now a Magisk module dev, owning Nokia 6 has been nothing but trouble. This has proven to tip my patience when i cant use Magisk v18 and newer due to whatever the heck they change in the boot image. I am unable to properly test my module as this is my only device. John Wu wasn't particularly fond of Nokia either so pretty much the experience have turned into crap. I also miss flashing custom ROMs, and making things work my way. God I miss LineageOS so much.

Ok cut off the crap, i just need suggestions for just little "requirements".

Could anyone suggest me a device with:
- thriving custom ROM development (preferably stable/beta grade, but don't really care)
- headphone jack is preferable, but if it is absent would be great if dongle provided for free with purchase
- sd card slot, because i like my files on it.
- price range like that of Mi A1
- bootloader is easily unlockable with actual support from the device maker/brand
- no hardware navigation keys, or hardware back key on the left (not right)
- NO NOTCH!

I know Mi A1 seems very fitting. But i need to know if there are worthy alternatives first.

Thank you for anyone who's willing to reply to me!


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 8, 2019)

TechnoSparks said:


> Im surprised that i am this late to find this thread, but i am in dire need of help anyway.
> 
> Nokia has been really annoying, especially with its lack of bootloader unlock tools, this makes the devices pretty much dry of any custom development progress. Being a life long modder like you and me, and now a Magisk module dev, owning Nokia 6 has been nothing but trouble. This has proven to tip my patience when i cant use Magisk v18 and newer due to whatever the heck they change in the boot image. I am unable to properly test my module as this is my only device. John Wu wasn't particularly fond of Nokia either so pretty much the experience have turned into crap. I also miss flashing custom ROMs, and making things work my way. God I miss LineageOS so much.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The xiaomi PocoF1 might fit... has lovely headphone jack... and I love this device much more coming from a Samsung S7 edge. Has ex SD card slot also (a must have for me). Lineage also had some support not sure it still does.  https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/beryllium
https://download.lineageos.org/beryllium 
Price is great value also.


----------



## sekk (Mar 9, 2019)

augugusto said:


> Hi. I'm lookin for a good price/performance (mid price range) with a good community on XDA. I'm happy with the lenovo vibe k5 (recommended, except for image drift in vr mode and broken vibration) but getting a little old now

Click to collapse



Pocophone f1


----------



## DrFossil (Mar 9, 2019)

the-spea76 said:


> Hi all, what are you thinking about the Xiaomi Mi A2?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



If you don't have to worry about the price and want your good camera then definitely go for Mia2 as it is also part of the Android one project. The chipset is also Snapdragon 660. Battery is downside. You can rather add a few bucks and get Poco F1.


----------



## the-spea76 (Mar 9, 2019)

DrFossil said:


> If you don't have to worry about the price and want your good camera then definitely go for Mia2 as it is also part of the Android one project. The chipset is also Snapdragon 660. Battery is downside. You can rather add a few bucks and get Poco F1.

Click to collapse



Thank you:good:


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 10, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> The xiaomi PocoF1 might fit... has lovely headphone jack... and I love this device much more coming from a Samsung S7 edge. Has ex SD card slot also (a must have for me). Lineage also had some support not sure it still does.  https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/beryllium
> https://download.lineageos.org/beryllium
> Price is great value also.

Click to collapse



Oh no, there is a notch. How about another option with no notch?


----------



## simonbigwave (Mar 10, 2019)

DrFossil said:


> If you don't have to worry about the price and want your good camera then definitely go for Mia2 as it is also part of the Android one project. The chipset is also Snapdragon 660. Battery is downside. You can rather add a few bucks and get Poco F1.

Click to collapse



agree... I have the PocoF1 since last year and I have had no trouble at all with it. Its excellent value with Snapdragon 845.

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------




TechnoSparks said:


> Oh no, there is a notch. How about another option with no notch?

Click to collapse



I don't mind the notch at all.. but if you don't want notch then I would go for the Xiaomi Mix 2s has no notch. 
There is LineageOS support... But there's no micro SD card slot available, so it makes it a good idea to grab the 256GB model.  must Backup via usb. I was going to get the Xiaomi Mix2s, also has Snapdragon 845, but I ended up getting the PocoF1 because my old habit of using micro SD card.


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 10, 2019)

simonbigwave said:


> agree... I have the PocoF1 since last year and I have had no trouble at all with it. Its excellent value with Snapdragon 845.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So many compromises, i am unable to decide. These are great devices for sure i agree, but no notch and SD card slot, is kind of my thing.

But hey, i think i will bear with this crappy Nokia 6 for a moment. I am particularly waiting for a new announcement on the Mi A series. Hopefully the next one isn't a disappointment like A2 is compared to A1!


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Mar 10, 2019)

TechnoSparks said:


> So many compromises, i am unable to decide. These are great devices for sure i agree, but no notch and SD card slot, is kind of my thing.
> 
> But hey, i think i will bear with this crappy Nokia 6 for a moment. I am particularly waiting for a new announcement on the Mi A series. Hopefully the next one isn't a disappointment like A2 is compared to A1!

Click to collapse



Take a look at the LG V30


----------



## augugusto (Mar 10, 2019)

sekk said:


> Pocophone f1

Click to collapse



 Believe it or not, I was looking for something about half the price oi the poco f1. I guess I have a very low middle for the price range

Edit: the phone price is fine. It seems that in Argentina things are like 80% more expensive


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 10, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Take a look at the LG V30

Click to collapse



Thanks, will do!


----------



## sekk (Mar 10, 2019)

augugusto said:


> Believe it or not, I was looking for something about half the price oi the poco f1. I guess I have a very low middle for the price range

Click to collapse



 Lol half of poco f1 price you wont find any GOOD device I think


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 11, 2019)

I decided to get an Mi A2 instead. Since it does not have an SD card slot, I had to take a compromise and get a larger storage. This however marks the end of my Magisk module ts-binds (binds folder between internal and external). I would like to thank those who suggested me devices.

I know, add a little more and one could get the Pocophone. But notches man, i hate them too much.


----------



## galaxys (Mar 11, 2019)

Just received the Samsung S10+ 8/128gb!


----------



## augugusto (Mar 11, 2019)

TechnoSparks said:


> I decided to get an Mi A2 instead. Since it does not have an SD card slot, I had to take a compromise and get a larger storage. This however marks the end of my Magisk module ts-binds (binds folder between internal and external). I would like to thank those who suggested me devices.
> 
> I know, add a little more and one could get the Pocophone. But notches man, i hate them too much.

Click to collapse



I understand the disgust with notches. But I'm curious. Why not disable it? If you go for a notchless phone, you get the same screen/body ratio than one with a disabled notch


----------



## TechnoSparks (Mar 11, 2019)

augugusto said:


> I understand the disgust with notches. But I'm curious. Why not disable it? If you go for a notchless phone, you get the same screen/body ratio than one with a disabled notch

Click to collapse



Because "disabled" notch is just the statusbar having a black background. It doesn't remove the physical fact that something is there on the screen preventing whatever that could be displayed there.

For example notification dots.

More system icons like headset + Bluetooth + anything.

Those are what that came to my mind as examples.

Statusbars were created to be functional. Notches were created purely on a baseless  a e s t e t i c  idea. Unfortunately it affects functionality of the statusbar, to the point that devices with no notches had to share the same hurt (limited notification dots on Pie), or skewed perception on how display should work (people demanding microsoft to make windows "notch-aware" since it was booted on a notched device). The latter shows how much a notch introduces problems, just for a weird fetish over bezel-less phones (which in fact also have usability issues like how the phone is held), but that is off-topic.


----------



## Gas_75 (Mar 12, 2019)

Hello all,

I am considering replacing my Moto G5 plus with a new phone mostly because i want a better camera and a more responsive phone.
Can you help me choose the right phone?

Here are the specs in order of importance:
Dual Sim
Compatible with phone call recorders (now my phone works because it doesn't have Pie)
Long battery life
Able to clone whatsapp natively
A good camera.
No problems with polarized sunglasses

I don't want to root since the phone is going to be secured with airwatch.

Budget max 400/450 €

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DrFossil (Mar 16, 2019)

Gas_75 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am considering replacing my Moto G5 plus with a new phone mostly because i want a better camera and a more responsive phone.
> Can you help me choose the right phone?
> ...

Click to collapse



Well that's a heavy budget that you got there. You can get 6T for the price or maybe if you consider using EMUI go for Honor View 20.


----------



## </TheDevKiller> (Mar 16, 2019)

I'd recommend a Xiaomi. Especially Xiaomi A2 Lite. I have this one and I'm very satisfied. The Xiaomis have a low price but a very good quality. Also the A2 Lite has Android One


----------



## locusans (Mar 18, 2019)

galaxys said:


> Just received the Samsung S10+ 8/128gb!

Click to collapse



Nice how is the new S10?


----------



## Gas_75 (Mar 19, 2019)

Before using the G5 i also tried an Honor 8 which was better in every way except it wasn't working with airwatch and was identified as a rooted device (it wasn't) so i am a bit recluctant with emui phones. I'll take a look at the 6T. Does it satisfy all the requirements i said?
Regarding the xiaomi i have no problem considernig them as long as they meet the spec requirement. i'll look it up.
Thanks


----------



## rustam1010 (Mar 20, 2019)

samsung s10


----------



## Trunksleo (Mar 28, 2019)

From this ones (almost the same price)???

Iphone 7 red 128gb (used)
Google pixel 2 64gb (used)
Lg G7 (new)

---------- Post added at 04:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

From this ones (almost the same price)???

Iphone 7 red 128gb (used)
Google pixel 2 64gb (used)
Lg G7 (new)


----------



## juane42 (Mar 29, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy Note 10


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 3, 2019)

where i can buy a lg g7 on usa? (unlocked)


----------



## garrymalvin (Apr 4, 2019)

*buying new phone!*

hello,
 i am buying a new Samsung A30 android phone.but i don't know about the full information to how can i use the features of this phone. if any body know the most important feature of this phone then reply me ?
thank you,


----------



## adeii (Apr 5, 2019)

P30 Pro ... when price fall under 400 EUR, in many years.


----------



## Trunksleo (Apr 8, 2019)

Which do you recommend lg g7 or xiaomi mi 9 se?


----------



## mirelda (Apr 9, 2019)

*any recommendations for a NOT expensive flip phone?*

I'd get a feature-phone but I need Whatsapp and Moovit


----------



## gotcha640 (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm looking for a phone for my brother, prefer under 300 used, prefer ip rated, need easily unlocked bootloader. I thought the s8 would do it, but I forgot about the US snapdragon vs ROW exynos.

He'll keep it for at least a few years, so prefer something with good community support. Lineage has s9 (too expensive) and 5t (not waterproof, might be OK with a solid case). I haven't looked much farther than those two.


----------



## juanq214 (Apr 13, 2019)

gotcha640 said:


> I'm looking for a phone for my brother, prefer under 300 used, prefer ip rated, need easily unlocked bootloader. I thought the s8 would do it, but I forgot about the US snapdragon vs ROW exynos.
> 
> He'll keep it for at least a few years, so prefer something with good community support. Lineage has s9 (too expensive) and 5t (not waterproof, might be OK with a solid case). I haven't looked much farther than those two.

Click to collapse



Does it have to be new? You can get hands on a second hand Pixel 2XL between your budget. S8 is too slow (even with the latest One iu update). 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 17, 2019)

I currently have a Moto g6 plus and want to upgrade in about 4-6 weeks. Here's minimum specs:
CPU: Sdm630 or better
RAM: 4GB or better
Screen: I have a 5.9 inch screen now and want bigger, so maybe 6.2-6.5 inches would be good?
Storage: 32gb minimum, but preferably 64gb or more

Misc: sdcard support, fingerprint scanner(it's in the center of the bottom bezel on Moto g6+ which is very convenient as I also use fingerprint navigation feature but suppose I can adjust in one way or another if it's placed somewhere different.

Looking for something with good developer support as I like to have multiple rom options to see what best suits my needs and wants. GSI does work well with a good vendor but I would like to stick to a device with ROMs not something that only or mostly only supports gsi.

CDMA/GSM: Preferably both, I am on AT&T(GSM) right now but I am most likely going to jump to Sprint or maybe Verizion (both CDMA).
Budget: $300-$400 but I might be able to go up to $500

Condition can be new or used as long as it should hold me over for a year or two 

Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


----------



## obs3rv (Apr 18, 2019)

Looking to buy a used, late 2018 technology Android One phone, probably off eBay UK around August/September/October. These are my priorities:


Android One (2018, so model would have come with Oreo out-of-box -- rather get an official update to Android Q down the line)
Unlockable bootloader (sadly this eliminates the HMD Global "Nokia" phones, which would otherwise be ideal. I'm aware there are third-party bootloader unlocks available for some models, but I'm also aware that some security updates have fixed the bootloader vulnerability that the third-party unlocks exploited.)
Availability of LineageOS, preferably official LOS that is maintained, today 15.1 or 16.0 (which is typically predicated upon having an official bootloader unlock)
3.5mm headphone jack (I have bluetooth headphones but prefer to use my wired cans without silly dongles -- unfortunately this eliminates the Xiaomi Mi A2)
regular (monthly or quarterly) vendor security updates preferably through 2020 (I wish Android One meant this could be taken for granted, but the Android security update scene is a burning trash fire.)
microSD card slot (yes, in 2019 -- I like to be able to do backups to microSD in case the phone completely dies and I don't trust network backup to work 100%)
Front and rear cameras, latter with flash and decent image quality. (I don't care about multiple cameras, and I don't need the best camera ever, but I'd like competent low-light photography and preferably optical image stabilization.)
>= 3,000 mAh battery (I'd love a removable battery but that choice essentially no longer exists)
At least FullHD (1080x1920) display, preferably 400+ dpi. (I can tell the difference between this and 720p at 5" and larger. My current and previous phones have/had QHD displays (1440x2560), but I don't think I can tell the difference between this and FullHD, while battery life and graphics performance tends to be worse.)
preferably at least a Qualcomm Snapdragon 636/660/710/Cortex A53 with clock speed of at least 1.6GHz. (I don't play games but would like a responsive UI, even with something like LineageOS which is in my experience often laggy compared to the stock OS.)
Screen size 5" up to (bezel-less) 6.2". I do have large hands but I'd like to be able to reach the top corners with my thumb with the phone held in a single palm.
Notification LED preferred. With bezel-less phones I understand this has become a rarity. However, without an AMOLED display, ambient display can get a bit annoying where the whole screen glows when a new notification is received.

What I don't care about:


Fingerprint sensor (preferable but not required)
Bezel-less display (I don't mind a chin and top bezel) or notches (if it has one, eh, if it doesn't have one, eh)
Multiple cameras (I don't like the fish-eye distortion of wide angle cameras and I'd rather have a single competent low-light capable main camera than a zillion cameras with different capabilities and a high price tag)
Wireless charging (tends to be slow, invites use of glass backs, though if it's available, fine)
NFC (honestly the only use of this I have is Google Pay, and I tend not to use it anyway as none of my credit cards offers it, only my bank's debit card which I don't usually use -- and both it and one of my credit cards are contactless, which is more convenient than Google Pay)
North American radio frequencies/CDMA. (I live in the UK and travel mostly to Europe, Middle East, South Asia.)
18:9 or 21:9 aspect ratio/ultratall. (I don't usually watch videos on my phone.) Fine if they're this ratio, fine if they're not.
Water resistance. I tend not to do things like drop my phone into a toilet. It would be nice to be able to use the phone in the rain, but not at the cost of things like a headphone jack, or annoying port flaps like Sony used to put on their water resistant phones.

I have a crippled LG G5 (bright squares along the left and right edges of display, damaged motherboard so GPS antenna isn't connected, non-working proximity sensor, non-working LED flash/torch) and a slow Wileyfox Swift (can get unpleasant to use with somewhat laggy LineageOS 16 on an old Snapdragon 410 and a defectively-designed microUSB port, and a bad camera).

My thinking is -- the most important thing for me is availability of security updates for the 2+ years I intend to own the phone. Being a used phone, that official vendor update lifetime is likely to be reduced. So I'd like to have vendor updates for the first ~year and then after that, a ROM like LineageOS that has nightly/weekly/monthly builds and merges in upstream changes including security updates from Google.

Next, I'm a bit old fashioned, so I like my headphone jack and microSD card (and while this is no longer possible, a removable battery).

I expect to use the phone as my primary camera on the occasion I take photos, and I tend to take photos indoors, so preferably good low-light performance. (Not the best camera, but a good one that works decently with low noise when there isn't much light.)

And I'd rather have a good display (not the best display, but not so low-res I can see individual pixels). I don't need a phablet or a huge device, even down to 4.x inches is fine, up to modern bezel-less 6.2", so I can operate it one-handed.

I'm looking to pay about £150-200 for a ~1 year old used phone towards September this year, so phones that go used for about £180-250 now or new for about £250-400 now would be suitable.

Any suggestions? Or is this a pipe dream?

The Nokia 7.1 seemed to come the closest, *but* for lack of official bootloader unlock, and the lack of a notification LED (which I suspect is as dead as removable batteries are). As a result, the only way to get a custom ROM on it is via a third-party bootloader unlock, and there's essentially no ROM development happening specifically for this phone. (There may be Project Treble GSIs, but how much testing would they have gone through for this model? How many of them are officially supported by ROM developers and get regular security updates?)


----------



## galaxys (Apr 18, 2019)

I picked up the Samsung Galaxy S10 Plus (blue) and it's rocking!


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 19, 2019)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> I currently have a Moto g6 plus and want to upgrade in about 4-6 weeks. Here's minimum specs:
> CPU: Sdm630 or better
> RAM: 4GB or better
> Screen: I have a 5.9 inch screen now and want bigger, so maybe 6.2-6.5 inches would be good?
> ...

Click to collapse



Any suggestions?

Sent from my Phh-Treble vanilla using Tapatalk


----------



## slobo2712 (Apr 21, 2019)

OnePlus 6 vs MI 8

Which one has better camera with gcam?
Which one I should buy?
Tnx in advance


----------



## kos25k (Apr 22, 2019)

slobo2712 said:


> OnePlus 6 vs MI 8
> 
> Which one has better camera with gcam?
> Which one I should buy?
> Tnx in advance

Click to collapse



Mi8 with gcam has almost pixel 3 experience.And pixel 3 is the king of photo..


----------



## anfrew (Apr 22, 2019)

My next phone at least tick most of the list below.
-efficient cpu, that not power hog or a toaster.
->>4GB RAM
->>3000mah battery, 
-dual gps for navigation
-full hd screen at least 6".
-3.5mm earphone jack.
-fast charging is a must.
- >>64GB rom
- fingerprint censors.


----------



## Hamza5682 (Apr 22, 2019)

anfrew said:


> My next phone at least tick most of the list below.
> -efficient cpu, that not power hog or a toaster.
> ->>4GB RAM
> ->>3000mah battery,
> ...

Click to collapse



Honor view 20.
- has the Kirin 980. Same as the mate 20 pro and newer p30 pro.
- has 6gb ram with 128gb storage or 8gb ram with 256gb
- has a 4000 nah battery.
- has dual GPS which works flawlessly
- 6.4 inch screen
- has a headphone jack
- has charge fasting. 
- 128gb ROM is the minimum that comes with this device.
- has a fingerprint sensor at the back which is much more faster and better places than in screen scanners. 

I have this device and have loved it ever since I bought it.


----------



## Hamza5682 (Apr 22, 2019)

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



Honor view 20. Definitely


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Apr 22, 2019)

obs3rv said:


> Any suggestions? Or is this a pipe dream?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite:

https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_a2_lite_(redmi_6_pro)-9247.php

Android One device
Unlockable bootloader
Custom ROM support
3.5mm jack
4000mAh battery
1080p 5.8" screen 432ppi 
MicroSD card slot
Snapdragon 625
12mp & 5mp rear camera
5mp selfie camera with Gyro-EIS

Don't think you'll find any better...

Edit: Has a notification LED but only in white


----------



## obs3rv (Apr 22, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite:
> 
> https://m.gsmarena.com/xiaomi_mi_a2_lite_(redmi_6_pro)-9247.php
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did consider that phone. I've had occasion to use the Xiaomi Mi A1, which is very similar to the A2 Lite (the older model has a smaller battery, but a better camera). The UI sometimes gets jerky due to the pokey CPU. The A1's (better) camera is decidedly mediocre in low light. Otherwise it's a good handset, and Xiaomi are prompt with security updates.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Apr 22, 2019)

Hamza5682 said:


> Honor view 20. Definitely

Click to collapse



I'm more convinced I am going to be leaving At&t for Sprint so I have to get something GSM based. Otherwise I would probably pick up a used one.

Sent from my Moto G6 Plus using XDA Labs


----------



## s3x0r (Apr 23, 2019)

Im looking for a good smartphone lower than 150 usd if it can be chinese better, easy to root and compatible with a lot of modules from xposed specially "device emulator" any suggestion?


----------



## DJ Robby (Apr 23, 2019)

Samsung Galaxy S10.


----------



## Voytax118 (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi there!
I'm looking for a new phone. It can be second-hand (I don't think there would be something new with this price).
Price: around $300
Most looking for:
Performance - 6/8GB RAM, Snapdragon 835+/something similar
Camera - I'm kinda into photography, but I don't want to carry camera whole time.
Prefered Android 9, but I can  do it myself 
No Xiaomi, hipster soul can't let me buy this 
---
The best phone I found for now was second hand OnePlus 5T.
Any better ideas?


----------



## ImLea (Apr 24, 2019)

*first android in 6 years, what should I get to fit me the best?*

hi!

Im brand new here but have been lurking around for a few weeks. I've finally decided to give up on my iPhone and try to get out of the Apple Ecosystem. 
last time I used an Android phone was in 2012/2013 so I'm not really experienced with the OS anymore, so I guess I'm looking for something as stock as possible, to kinda ease my way into it again. 

now, to my problem. what phone should I even get? I'm thinking that my budget is at max $450 USD (im swedish but easier to use USD here I reckon)
I live a pretty "active" lifestyle, gym, work, etc, so I dont want to have to charge my phone very often, I would really like the phone to be able to last 2 days with medium use (bluetooth on when streaming music, texting, light social media use).

The current phone im using is an iPhone 6s, its screen is 4,7" and its honestly perfect for my small hands so I dont really want a phone thats bigger than 5,5" if thats possible today.
another thing is that I dont want it to lag whatsoever when using the phone, im not good with specs but Im guessing snapdragon 630 would be good enough and 3gb ram?, I will do some very light gaming on it, like Oldschool Runescape, not much else than that, other than Youtube.

I realize I might be asking too much, but I'm lost on what to get after looking for weeks for the "perfect" phone. so Im turning to you all here for help!


----------



## i7vSa7vi7y (Apr 25, 2019)

ImLea said:


> hi!
> 
> Im brand new here but have been lurking around for a few weeks. I've finally decided to give up on my iPhone and try to get out of the Apple Ecosystem.
> last time I used an Android phone was in 2012/2013 so I'm not really experienced with the OS anymore, so I guess I'm looking for something as stock as possible, to kinda ease my way into it again.
> ...

Click to collapse



Get the OnePlus 6T. It's $500 or you can get the new OnePlus 7 when it comes out soon. This phone is buttery smooth and extremely fast. Also it won't get slower overtime. Oxygen Os is amazing. You'll love your android experience with a OnePlus

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## epcesp (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi!
I have to buy a new phone, and I want to spend about 150 €.
At the moment my choice is the Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite, because it isn't as big as the most of the other phones and it is officially supported by custom roms as resurrection remix or crdroid.
But I don't really like the a/b slot partitions of this phone because I will need to reflash everything at each update of the rom.
There are another phone with similar dimensions and similar price to Mi A2 Lite and officially supported by custom rom?
I don't use the phone for gaming and I want to use a custom rom like resurrection remix to have the privacy guard tool.
Thanks!


----------



## s3x0r (Apr 27, 2019)

No body answer me either i want a good chinese phone to root and use xposed


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 27, 2019)

s3x0r said:


> No body answer me either i want a good chinese phone to root and use xposed

Click to collapse



 OnePlus 6


----------



## mrrocketdog (Apr 28, 2019)

any suggestions for :
1) shipped with kk.
2) sdcard slot.
3) removable battery (yeah , i know.      
     haha)
4) under $350 u.s.
5) rootable with still some custom 
     rom support.

err on the side of kindness


----------



## Amirk365 (Apr 28, 2019)

mrrocketdog said:


> any suggestions for :
> 1) shipped with kk.
> 2) sdcard slot.
> 3) removable battery (yeah , i know.
> ...

Click to collapse



Galaxy S5.


----------



## epcesp (Apr 28, 2019)

any suggestions for :
1) price around 150 €.
2) size not too big.
3) rootable with still some custom rom support.


----------



## kemdroid (May 2, 2019)

epcesp said:


> any suggestions for :
> 1) price around 150 €.
> 2) size not too big.
> 3) rootable with still some custom rom support.

Click to collapse



RN5P


----------



## Username95 (May 2, 2019)

Hi can someone help me plz 
I want new phone but
I have 200 dollar budget 
I want good performance 
Good camera and battery
Rom support 
Usb type-c 
Less bezels if possible 
Thanks

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## kemdroid (May 2, 2019)

Username95 said:


> Hi can someone help me plz
> I want new phone but
> I have 200 dollar budget
> I want good performance
> ...

Click to collapse



REdmi note 5, 6 or 7 pro.


----------



## Domin_PL (May 6, 2019)

Hi guys,
It's high time to switch my Redmi 4X to something new... just due to lack of NFC. 
What I need?
- NFC - yes, main reason why I'm switching
- Snapdragon - Must be!
- metal back cover 
- good battery

Screen? I'd prefer something about 5 inches but nowadays everything is growing to a tablet size...
Budget? I don't mind, let it be about 300 - 400 USD. I'd rather not spend as much, but if it is necessary I will spend. 

I was considering Xiaomi mi 9 se, but it has quite huge screen (5,97") and just 3070 mAh battery...
Any suggestions?


----------



## kemdroid (May 6, 2019)

Domin_PL said:


> Hi guys,
> It's high time to switch my Redmi 4X to something new... just due to lack of NFC.
> What I need?
> - NFC - yes, main reason why I'm switching
> ...

Click to collapse



One plus 5.


----------



## stranger_88 (May 6, 2019)

Dear friends i think to buy a new phone ans expecting your comments about it.It should be a mid-range phone about 300-350 USD max.

-My first priority is performance.I do not use too heavy apps but sometimes i hang out the games like pubg.So i need a good performance phone phone within the price range i mentioned. 

-I always like to root the phone, try some custom roms or tweaks.So it should be customizable.

-A 3.5mm headphone jack is a must be.I really use my phone and listen music or videos even while i was charging it.So it is mandatory for me.

-A bigger screen size is preferable.from 5.9-6.0 inch to 6.5-6.6.

i searched some phones and found redmi note 7 and honor play.Also i found samsung galaxy a50 but it seems that its cpu is a little bit weaker than the others to me.What do you think about them?And i am also willing to get the other models you know.Thank you.


----------



## Domin_PL (May 6, 2019)

kemdroid said:


> One plus 5.

Click to collapse



Any other suggestions? It's hard to get it already.


----------



## kemdroid (May 6, 2019)

kemdroid said:


> One plus 5.

Click to collapse



Are you a Samsung guy? The s8+ is a good bang for buck right now.


----------



## JackAtkinson (May 7, 2019)

I'm thinking of trying Huawei P30. The question is - is the mor affordable version (P30lite) a better option since the prices are always a lot lower than the pure P series. What are your thoughts? I use it primary for emails, social sharing and etc, only 1 or 2 games that are not really that hard for a phone


----------



## Sorenzol (May 10, 2019)

I would buy Iphone X :good:


----------



## kemdroid (May 10, 2019)

Sorenzol said:


> I would buy Iphone X :good:

Click to collapse



Hell no. Worst company, wosrt phone. Not Worth the price. Big scam.


----------



## 350Rocket (May 11, 2019)

kemdroid said:


> Are you a Samsung guy? The s8+ is a good bang for buck right now.

Click to collapse



I had the OnePlus 5 for almost 2 year's and then accidentally jumped in the ocean with it. I replaced it with an s8 but couldn't get used to the software quirks, worse battery life, memory management and bad fingerprint scanner location. It wasn't that bad but I sold it and am waiting on a used pixel XL I ordered. I wanted to try something different and couldn't afford any OnePlus that was an upgrade from the OnePlus 5.


----------



## force70 (May 12, 2019)

Going to have a real close look at the OP 7 pro, always wanted a OP device but there was always things lacking on them. Hopefully they finally nail it with this one.


----------



## Judyz (May 12, 2019)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



Galaxy S3, indeed


----------



## Hamza5682 (May 12, 2019)

force70 said:


> Going to have a real close look at the OP 7 pro, always wanted a OP device but there was always things lacking on them. Hopefully they finally nail it with this one.

Click to collapse



No headphone jack. Motorized camera which will most likely fail after a while.


----------



## robgee789 (May 14, 2019)

Which do you guys think is a better phone, the galaxy a50 or the redmi note 7 or moto g7 plus or the p30 lite?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (May 14, 2019)

Hamza5682 said:


> No headphone jack. Motorized camera which will most likely fail after a while.

Click to collapse



Never  plugged a set of headphones into any phone ive owned pretty much so dont care about it.

The pop up camera motor could be a concern true but that's what warranty is for.

The  so so camera, lack of wireless charging and smallish internal storage are what  concern  me most.

Camera can be improved via software but to what extent?


----------



## Micheal86 (May 15, 2019)

Samsung A70 Or Asus Zenfone 5z -  which one should I pick ?


----------



## Hal_White (May 19, 2019)

Hi,

I'm looking for a new phone and I'm a little bit overwhelmed, because there are too much out there right now.
Since 2012 I'm using a Nexus 4 and I need a new one, because my GPS died when my phone fell to the ground several months ago.
What I need for the next phone:

great Display, because I'm reading a lot of books on my phone
great Camera, since I'm always taking pics when going out
great GPS, since I use my phone as navigation in my car
Unlocked Bootloader
Root
Custom Roms (LineageOS, OMNIROM etc.)
low SAR level (I don't know whether it's normal, but it seems like all the new phones (but Samsung) have extremely high SAR levels in comparison to older phones)

I guess a lot of phones will fit the requierements, because my Nexus 4 is ancient and everything can be considered a tremendous upgrade. 
What I'm going to do is, to flash a Custom Rom and use the phone without Google (no gapps etc.), install XPrivacy (I guess it's called LuaPrivacy now) and AFWall.
BTW I really don't care about gaming performance, but I care about a lagfree, smooth experience like on my Nexus 4.
The old Nexus series had fantastic community backup, but it seems like the backup has gone since the Pixel series was introduced.


----------



## domsch1988 (May 21, 2019)

I'm debating which phone to get with my new contract. Options are:
- S10e
- S10(+)
- Pixel 3XL

I like the size and flat display of the S10e. The S10(+) looks a lot nicer though. Plus bigger battery. The Pixel is a bit dated now, and the 4 is around the corner. I'm not sure i can wait that long with renewing my contract though. The OP 7 Pro would be nice, but i'm not 100% sure if my carrier will get it at launch, if at all. They didn't carry the 6T...
Keep in mind, that i'm in Germany. So i'll be getting the exynos Galaxys. Is it still the case, that those are unlockable compared to the Snapdragon Galaxys?

Which Phone should i get for a great phone, that'll last two years and have options for some custom roms (maybe. Not 100% needed, but some options when manufacturer support ends would be nice). Also, most of the fancy Pixel exclusive features aren't available in German, so there's that.


----------



## Ebra92 (May 21, 2019)

I need a medium budget phone that 

1- has a battery that can last 1.5 + days (which means 4000 mAh+ and an energy saving processor)
2- can be comfortably used with one hand, smaller the better
3- good screen resolution (equal or more than my dying nexus 5 1080 x 1920 pixels, 16:9 ratio (~445 ppi density))
4- has led notification light or at least front camera flash so I can use it for notifications
5- has radio fm 
6- good network/signal

-fast charging support would be a plus

I do NOT care about cameras or playing games or premium metallic/glass cases

my eyes are on realme 3 pro but it doesn't have led notification or front flash :/ 

Any recommendations fitting criteria are welcomed. Thanks in advance


----------



## pectoris (May 24, 2019)

domsch1988 said:


> I'm debating which phone to get with my new contract. Options are:
> - S10e
> - S10(+)
> - Pixel 3XL
> ...

Click to collapse



We float in the same water. I added to the list Note 9 and upcoming note 10, as note9 is very popular on xda. pixel 4 will be out in october and if done right it might be the best, note10 is coming in next months, i think. so it might be worth the wait. but im seriously thinking about s10e. problem is, its hard to know whats going to be popular for developers on xda. i thought nokia would be the phone to buy, but doesnt have support here at all....  
i would buy the one that would be most popular in the future, i would guess note10 and pixel4 but why not s10e because of the price??


----------



## raragadi18 (May 27, 2019)

*Best phone for the price*

I'm having a hard time choosing between the xiaomi mi 9 and the regular one plus 7. I know that both phones are powerful in terms in performance but I also want a phone with a great camera and mic that can easily last the whole day. If there are any flagships that you think is worth more for the price, I will be grateful to any suggestions


----------



## towerman (May 27, 2019)

Hi guys,

I want to change my LG G6 with a top smartphone.
I'm looking for a smartphone with good cameras and with a battery that reaches the end of the day without problems, what do you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## gameplaygoon (May 29, 2019)

towerman said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I want to change my LG G6 with a top smartphone.
> I'm looking for a smartphone with good cameras and with a battery that reaches the end of the day without problems, what do you suggest?
> ...

Click to collapse



The Umidigi S3 Pro is something to keep an eye on, it has a huge battery that can last all day easily only bad thing about it is the camera app isn't great but they are doing updates so if they can fix this could be a good option.


----------



## Linuxkek (May 29, 2019)

Oppo Reno 10X but if they drop it in EU for 799€ price tag, than I will not buy it.


----------



## towerman (May 29, 2019)

gameplaygoon said:


> The Umidigi S3 Pro is something to keep an eye on, it has a huge battery that can last all day easily only bad thing about it is the camera app isn't great but they are doing updates so if they can fix this could be a good option.

Click to collapse



Never heard it, I will take a look, thanks 
I've seen so many smartphone, Samsung S10+ and OnePlus 7 Pro are the ones that convince me more.


----------



## SigmundDroid (May 31, 2019)

Bought the 6GB version of Asus X00TD some months ago (took me a week to compare):
https://www.gsmarena.com/asus_zenfone_max_pro_(m1)_zb601kl_zb602k-9173.php#6gb-ram

LOS
6GB DRAM
64GB Flash
3 slots: DualSIM AND dedicated SDcard-Slot
5000 mAh >> charging only every 3 days! (+12h SOT)
supports GPS, Glonass, Beidou AND Galileo
pretty fast CPU, 8 cores
no glass back
got it for 200€

Possible downsides: Doesn't support 5GHz WLAN, only 2.4GHz (not missing it, though). Could be less wide, but 76mm are still okay for me.

Too bad the battery is not replaceble but charging only every 3 days is really awesome - you see 35% and think to yourself: Nah, I'll charge it tomorrow


----------



## AmTom12 (Jun 5, 2019)

Definitely an Iphone. I'm an Iphone user, so it's hard for me to switch to smth else. I mean, I get that Androids are way better, but it is a matter of a habit.


----------



## Slimenian (Jun 6, 2019)

[removed]


----------



## Slimenian (Jun 6, 2019)

I can't decide which phone to pick: galaxy a50 or galaxy a70.
A50 would cost me 156€ (176$) while A70 would cost me 276€ (311$).
Is the 48€(54$) difference worth for the A70?


----------



## aspot72 (Jun 7, 2019)

Have A50 and S10. Go for A50. 70 is technically same with a  tad bigger screen.


----------



## MagikGab (Jun 8, 2019)

Hello guys, I have to buy a new smartphone on Amazon (i have a gift card). I'd like to spend around 400€ (less it's ok, but not much more). I come from an LG G6 and I need only to flash Magisk.
Could you give me an advice?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 8, 2019)

MagikGab said:


> Hello guys, I have to buy a new smartphone on Amazon (i have a gift card). I'd like to spend around 400€ (less it's ok, but not much more). I come from an LG G6 and I need only to flash Magisk.
> Could you give me an advice?

Click to collapse



Xiaomi Mi 9?


----------



## MagikGab (Jun 9, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Xiaomi Mi 9?

Click to collapse



Will the difference in the processor and about the screen resolution be appreciable according to you?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 9, 2019)

MagikGab said:


> Will the difference in the processor and about the screen resolution be appreciable according to you?

Click to collapse



Snapdragon 855 is great, you'll be dropping down to 1080p down from 1440p but the difference isn't a big one...


----------



## khushboo12 (Jun 11, 2019)

*Oneplus 7 Pro*



poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



My next smartphone is oneplus 7 pro...which is the best phone of 2019


----------



## galaxys (Jun 11, 2019)

khushboo12 said:


> My next smartphone is oneplus 7 pro...which is the best phone of 2019

Click to collapse



I have the OnePlus Pro and it's a beauty and beast! Excellent device!


----------



## kos25k (Jun 11, 2019)

2+ years i have xiaomi redmi 4 prime. i prefer midrange phones. past 2 months i was using a redmi Note 5.But last days i reverted again to redmi 4 prime. big phones are [email protected] for me and my pocket. I am 100% happy with this brand.redmi will also be my next phone, because they are completed phones.i cant stand the fact of buying expensive phones with no fm radio, microSD, 3.5mm jack etc. next phone will be either xiaomi, asus or moto.


----------



## RdT21 (Jun 14, 2019)

kos25k said:


> 2+ years i have xiaomi redmi 4 prime. i prefer midrange phones. past 2 months i was using a redmi Note 5.But last days i reverted again to redmi 4 prime. big phones are [email protected] for me and my pocket. I am 100% happy with this brand.redmi will also be my next phone, because they are completed phones.i cant stand the fact of buying expensive phones with no fm radio, microSD, 3.5mm jack etc. next phone will be either xiaomi, asus or moto.

Click to collapse



The asus zenphone m2 pro is ideal for you plus it has big battery and headphone jack and memory expansion. Better build than xiaomi imho as well.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lambada24 (Jun 19, 2019)

I've been looking for a phone that meets all my requirements for months and am not getting anywhere. So I thought I'd ask you guys to suggest any models you think would be suitable. Here's what I want....


RGB LED notification light
Originally released with Android Pie (not simply upgradeable to it)
128GB ROM and 6GB RAM or better
Flat (not curved) screen
No wider than 75mm
Not a Huawei/Honor device
Currently available or to be released by end of August 2019


Most modern phones fail to meet the LED criteria, which is a deal-breaker to me. The Asus Zenfone 6 comes very close but it only has an RG LED light.

Would appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 19, 2019)

lambada24 said:


> I've been looking for a phone that meets all my requirements for months and am not getting anywhere. So I thought I'd ask you guys to suggest any models you think would be suitable. Here's what I want....
> 
> RGB LED notification light
> Originally released with Android Pie (not simply upgradeable to it)
> ...

Click to collapse



You could get a Galaxy S10e & download a app that turns the camera hole punch in to a notification light?


----------



## lambada24 (Jun 19, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> You could get a Galaxy S10e & download a app that turns the camera hole punch in to a notification light?

Click to collapse




I have already considered doing that but apparently none of the major third party light apps works reliably with the S10E.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 19, 2019)

lambada24 said:


> I have already considered doing that but apparently none of the major third party light apps works reliably with the S10E.

Click to collapse



Only other devices I can think of is the Sony Xperia 1 or LG G8 then...

Edit: G8 doesn't have a notification LED


----------



## lambada24 (Jun 19, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Only other devices I can think of is the Sony Xperia 1 or LG G8 then...

Click to collapse



Haven't found any mentions of the LG G8 having a LED notification light. Can you point me somewhere?

The Xperia 1 is too pricey.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jun 19, 2019)

lambada24 said:


> Haven't found any mentions of the LG G8 having a LED notification light. Can you point me somewhere?
> 
> The Xperia 1 is too pricey.

Click to collapse



Apologies the G8 doesn't have one, edited my post to correct it, out of ideas for you then sorry bud, good luck


----------



## welshyoot (Jun 23, 2019)

Can anyone advise me? 

I'm looking for a replacement for my s7 edge which I've dropped and smashed beyond repair.

Features I'd need are:

Wi-Fi calling on EE UK (this is vital)
Good community/roms/root options (stock android preferred)
Flat screen (not curved edge)
Notification LED if possible (though could live without if there's a suitable alternative)
Quick charge of some sort & relatively decent battery

Don't really want to spend massively but something mid range would be fine - particularly if I can pick it up second hand.

Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## .vermilion (Jun 23, 2019)

welshyoot said:


> Can anyone advise me?
> 
> I'm looking for a replacement for my s7 edge which I've dropped and smashed beyond repair.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe the OnePlus 7 will meet your requirements?


----------



## kos25k (Jun 23, 2019)

maybe a xiaomi redmi note 5.Development community is superb and Gcamera makes it better even from 500+ euros phones.


----------



## welshyoot (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks for the replies. I was hoping to try to find something a bit cheaper than the oneplus7 and from what I could find it seems the redmi note 5 doesn't support wifi calling on ee. I may end up going for a second hand s7 or maybe even oneplus 6t in a month or two and hope the price drops a little. Other options are pixel 3a or even something like a moto g, but couldn't see info about wifi calling on the latter.


----------



## khushboo12 (Jun 27, 2019)

*New Smartphone to buy*

if you like Samsung then i think you should first check samsung galaxy note 10 and from other options I will suggest you oneplus 7 pro, redmi K20 etc.


----------



## skkayman (Jun 27, 2019)

I would like to sell my key2le, I hate it is locked, no root, no custom rom. Hate the keyboard integration and it's size - I prefer small phones (like BB Classic ). 
Thought about Essential Phone, found one locally, it is smaller but screen is higher than top of screen of BB so for using it is bigger for me. Otherwise, great phone .
Got XA2 previously because I wanted Sailfish, which I installed and used and found it is not usable for me (UI, gestures are great, apps support, android apps support not, many bugs which are not fixed for years.. but I am happy to give them some money, support is needed). XA2 is smaller, with less RAM/ROM. But I do not like it much, do not know why. Tried lineageos and has no sensors until screen broke so I get it to service and hope they will fix it in warranty (unlocked bootloader..).
Now, I am thinking about XZ1 or XZ2 Compact. There is unoficiall lineageos for XZ1 compact, and almost nothing for xz2 compact which I would want a little more (better screen, better form factory (I do not like slim phones with sharp edges (maybe that is why I dislike XA2 - sharp edge on top and bottom))). What would you choose? I do not want any google account or services - disabled everything possible on K2LE and only for one app I start google play services (only 1x per month maybe?). 

I may use stock sony but no system profiles of lineageos, a lot wasted data with google apps never used, but everything working. Is i t worth using unofficial lineages on xz1 and have more or less open OS without google? Probably not many updates with unofficial..

Is there any similar small phone with lineageos or different custom rom (with microg maybe)? Only lineageos has system profiles? I love profile, I was using them with Nokia E7 and all BB10 devices previously. It is pity that BBDroid has only standard android normal, silent and DND..


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha (Jul 2, 2019)

Gonna buy the pixel 4 XL


----------



## kallum7 (Jul 2, 2019)

umidigi s3 pro will probably be my next phone


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 2, 2019)

Most probably a heavily discounted Note 9.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## trawel (Jul 3, 2019)

Hi, I've got a question. Currently I'm using OnePlus 3 and I'm wondering which phone would be good to buy next. Main things I'd like from that phone would be: speed and fluidity, good support (long support from OEM and nice stuff from developers here), I'd like battery to be not that tragic (I suspect that there is no phone with great battery and everything else I'd like, bit I'd like to have at least 4 hrs sot), it would be nice to have notification led or some sort of notifications (always on or something else), jack 3,5 would be a nice addition but is not that necessary and lastly I'd like the phone to not be bloated by unnecessary stuff (I want it to be fast and smooth and be like that all the time so that I won't have to factory reset from time to time).
Any idea which phone would be good and would be worth switching from my op3?
Thanks


----------



## .vermilion (Jul 4, 2019)

trawel said:


> Hi, I've got a question. Currently I'm using OnePlus 3 and I'm wondering which phone would be good to buy next. Main things I'd like from that phone would be: speed and fluidity, good support (long support from OEM and nice stuff from developers here), I'd like battery to be not that tragic (I suspect that there is no phone with great battery and everything else I'd like, bit I'd like to have at least 4 hrs sot), it would be nice to have notification led or some sort of notifications (always on or something else), jack 3,5 would be a nice addition but is not that necessary and lastly I'd like the phone to not be bloated by unnecessary stuff (I want it to be fast and smooth and be like that all the time so that I won't have to factory reset from time to time).
> Any idea which phone would be good and would be worth switching from my op3?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



OnePlus 7 or 7 Pro, definitely!


----------



## galaxys (Jul 4, 2019)

Also recommend the OnePlus 7Pro...


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 5, 2019)

Just got the Note 9. Will give the S9+ to my wife. Her LG G5 is acting up and the storage is already limited.

Pulled the trigger since it was on a big discount.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




trawel said:


> Hi, I've got a question. Currently I'm using OnePlus 3 and I'm wondering which phone would be good to buy next. Main things I'd like from that phone would be: speed and fluidity, good support (long support from OEM and nice stuff from developers here), I'd like battery to be not that tragic (I suspect that there is no phone with great battery and everything else I'd like, bit I'd like to have at least 4 hrs sot), it would be nice to have notification led or some sort of notifications (always on or something else), jack 3,5 would be a nice addition but is not that necessary and lastly I'd like the phone to not be bloated by unnecessary stuff (I want it to be fast and smooth and be like that all the time so that I won't have to factory reset from time to time).
> Any idea which phone would be good and would be worth switching from my op3?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Get the Note 9. It's heavily discounted now. Better battery life than oneplus 7 pro and has 3.5 jack which the oneplus does not have.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## trawel (Jul 5, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> Get the Note 9. It's heavily discounted now. Better battery life than oneplus 7 pro and has 3.5 jack which the oneplus does not have.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Actually in my country, I don't see any discount on Note 9 and it's price is higher than OP7 and similar to OP7 Pro


----------



## force70 (Jul 6, 2019)

trawel said:


> Actually in my country, I don't see any discount on Note 9 and it's price is higher than OP7 and similar to OP7 Pro

Click to collapse



It should be, its  a better phone anyway  despite being almost a year old!


----------



## trawel (Jul 7, 2019)

force70 said:


> It should be, its a better phone anyway despite being almost a year old!

Click to collapse



Not sure if it's that better - in my opinion OnePlus 7 or 7 pro is faster, smoother, faster updates, longer support from OnePlus than from Samsung and better support from developers. I'm not sure about one ui, heard that it's still bloated and sometimes gets laggy (though I haven't used any Samsung device since Galaxy S2) and I like oxygen is, its smoothness and overall look)


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 7, 2019)

trawel said:


> Not sure if it's that better - in my opinion OnePlus 7 or 7 pro is faster, smoother, faster updates, longer support from OnePlus than from Samsung and better support from developers. I'm not sure about one ui, heard that it's still bloated and sometimes gets laggy (though I haven't used any Samsung device since Galaxy S2) and I like oxygen is, its smoothness and overall look)

Click to collapse



Has better battery, has 3.5mm jack, wireless charging, water resistance certification as well. Even the camera is still better especially with the latest night mode update.

Yeah it's definitely better. Maybe not the most value-laden bit specs wise it's hands down better.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## dearsergio (Jul 8, 2019)

I know this has probably been hashed over a bunch of times already but I recently replaced my SO's old Sony with a Pixel 3aXL - we got the iPhone trade in before the prices went down and got it for like $200.  She loves it, absolutely no complaints and I have a hard time seeing any difference in performance to my OG Pixel.  Beautiful pictures as well.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jul 11, 2019)

force70 said:


> It should be, its a better phone anyway despite being almost a year old!

Click to collapse



I had the OnePlus 5 for 2 years and ruined it in salt water. Bought an s8 to replace it (had it for a few weeks before switching to the OnePlus 5 and thought it was okay but switched for a few reasons - one being dual SIM). 

After a couple of weeks using the s8 again I had to sell it and get a pixel XL. I couldn't deal with the Samsung software after using oxygen os for 2 years. The pixel isn't quite as good but still much better than Samsung. Note 9 may be worth the software sacrifice for the s pen and other features but I'll never be able to afford a phone that costs more than my car. 

I'd go back to a OnePlus but I couldn't find any deals on used ones, resale value seems crazy around here.


----------



## Clyde Robinson (Jul 12, 2019)

*Next Smartphone*

Selection of my next smartphone depends on the upcoming series of smartphone.


----------



## karzan24 (Jul 13, 2019)

hey everyone .

so my father is currently using sony xperia z , i know it is very old but he loves his phone , but the battery isnt working properly anymore so it is time to change , problem is my father has some requirements , he is old guy and he isnt not a fan of new smartphone trends . so he needs a phone with the following requirements

1- 16:9 display : not a fan of 18:9

2- not very big , something similar to xperia z , one hand usable

3-boxy or near boxy design

4-great performance , snapdragon 800 series or maybe 700 (he is gonna use it for a long time )

5-big battery

6-clean or stock android , just like Sony devices (can be ignored if you have a good phone )


the rest like screen resolution , triple camera , wireless charging ...etc arent important to him at all.

His current choice is Razer Phone 2 altho it is a big phone but it checks all the other boxes , so size is a sacrifice here

so can you guys help my old man with a new phone ??

thanks in advance


----------



## M4jQ (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm happy Lenovo P2 user, but except camera. In good light is enough but when it's little dark it's noisy a lot. So I wonder if there is a phone on the market with great battery life (deep sleep, sot, because I'm traveling a lot by bicycle and sometimes doesn't have electricity to charge it everyday) and good camera with gcam support, OLED screen, under or close to 400$ ?

My other option is to buy separate camera but good one is heavy and photos usually need to be edited (no AI postprocessing, HDR).

P2 it's great with battery life. Most of the time I user it in airplane mode to maps, photos and sometimes to communication over WiFi or cellular network. See screenshot

I thought about Pixel 3a XL but it's little expensive and battery is average I think. Any suggestions?


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 15, 2019)

karzan24 said:


> hey everyone .
> 
> so my father is currently using sony xperia z , i know it is very old but he loves his phone , but the battery isnt working properly anymore so it is time to change , problem is my father has some requirements , he is old guy and he isnt not a fan of new smartphone trends . so he needs a phone with the following requirements
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the Razer 2 checks all the major necessities your father needs. It should be the ideal phone for him as long as there is a delaer in your area for warranty purposes just in case.

Had 2 of my phones repaired by official company services because of warranty. It is good support for the 1st year at least of your phone. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## khushboo12 (Jul 15, 2019)

*Samsung Galaxy A50*

samsung galaxy A50:victory: launched and want to buy . and also buy its back covers from Hamee india.


----------



## Hammad1029 (Jul 15, 2019)

okay so I broke my mi a2 pretty bad and I really need a new phone. I'm a flashaholic so i need something with good xda support. i was gonna wait for the mi a3 but turns out it will have a sd 665 which i don't really like(since sd660 on the a2 isn't that good) . pocof1 is one option but it doesn't have an amoled screen which i really want because of how revolutionizing dark mode is in terms of battery life. my budget is 50000 PKR or around 320 USD. Mi 9, 9t, se seem to be out of range so yeah. open to brands other than xiaomi obv btw


----------



## Spleeny97 (Jul 16, 2019)

I just bought a REDMI Note 7 (3 32) for 134€ (gearbest) and an UMIDIGI A5 pro (4 32) 90€ (aliexpress)


----------



## Dan781227 (Jul 16, 2019)

My next smartphone is definitely going to be a One plus 6T because it isn't like the arrogant Nokia community that doesn't even pay attention to customer's complaints. And their devices are extremely problematic despite being an Android One powered smartphone. [emoji19]

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dark90_ (Jul 19, 2019)

i have op5 8/128 now, i should switch to pixel 3a? worth?


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 22, 2019)

I've been using Sony Xperia X Compact for the past 2 years, but the midrange CPU is starting to show its age and I've been thinking of an upgrade. I paid exactly 300 euro for my current phone when I bought it, soI'm looking at a similar price range. I might bump it up to 400-ish.

These are the features my perfect smartphone would have:
- compact body (no wider than 65mm)
- at least 3GB of RAM (let's make it 4GB, for futureproofing)
- no rounded corners, and most importantly, NO NOTCH!
- Easily rootable, can expect long term support/updates either from the manufacturer or from XDA community
- bonus points for a physical button so I can answer my calls when it's -25 degrees Celcius outside without poking my phone with my nose like an idiot (e.g. Samsung used to have a home button)

Things I really don't care about:
- screen size
- camera
- design (let's make an exception for barbie phones here, I don't want that nor anything similar)
- extra "features" (xcept glove mode, that can sometimes be useful)

Of course I do realize there is no single smartphone that ticks all the boxes, but let's try to tick as many of them as possible without straying too far away from the other ones. For example, I might buy a 65-70mm wide phone if it has good specs and isn't too expensive, but I won't even consider a 75mm wide one even if it's a flagship for $100.


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 23, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> I've been using Sony Xperia X Compact for the past 2 years, but the midrange CPU is starting to show its age and I've been thinking of an upgrade. I paid exactly 300 euro for my current phone when I bought it, soI'm looking at a similar price range. I might bump it up to 400-ish.
> 
> These are the features my perfect smartphone would have:
> - compact body (no wider than 65mm)
> ...

Click to collapse



The Pixel 3a seems best for your needs.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> The Pixel 3a seems best for your needs.

Click to collapse



thanks for the suggestion. But is Snapdragon 670 any good? I already have a 650 and it seems to me like there's hardly any difference between these two. Also I despise the rounded corners :crying:


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 24, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> thanks for the suggestion. But is Snapdragon 670 any good? I already have a 650 and it seems to me like there's hardly any difference between these two. Also I despise the rounded corners :crying:

Click to collapse



As a midrange SOC it is okay. After all you are in a tight budget so you cant really ask for a higher spec except maybe a generation or two down flagship phone. The problem if those that are easily rootable are few.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> As a midrange SOC it is okay. After all you are in a tight budget so you cant really ask for a higher spec except maybe a generation or two down flagship phone. The problem if those that are easily rootable are few.

Click to collapse



Well then I'll have to live with my current phone for another year or two. After all, the only reason for upgrading is the slow CPU, and Pixel 3a won't fix that. I'm currently running OmniROM Pie with some random reboots, but that doesn't happen very often (maybe once per week or so) and it boots really fast.


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 24, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> Well then I'll have to live with my current phone for another year or two. After all, the only reason for upgrading is the slow CPU, and Pixel 3a won't fix that. I'm currently running OmniROM Pie with some random reboots, but that doesn't happen very often (maybe once per week or so) and it boots really fast.

Click to collapse



Actually the S10e is about the same size as your current phone but with the latest SOC and GPU. Plus it will have at least 3 years support for android and security updates. Though the price is above 400euro. 

Or the Oneplus 5 if you could get one would be great upgrade as well for about the price you need.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 24, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> I've been using Sony Xperia X Compact for the past 2 years, but the midrange CPU is starting to show its age and I've been thinking of an upgrade. I paid exactly 300 euro for my current phone when I bought it, soI'm looking at a similar price range. I might bump it up to 400-ish.
> 
> These are the features my perfect smartphone would have:
> - compact body (no wider than 65mm)
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy A7 (2018 version)


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> Actually the S10e is about the same size as your current phone but with the latest SOC and GPU. Plus it will have at least 3 years support for android and security updates. Though the price is above 400euro.
> 
> Or the Oneplus 5 if you could get one would be great upgrade as well for about the price you need.

Click to collapse



s10e has that ridiculous punch through camera, which is way worse even than a notch... i can't even imagine who comes up with these ridiculous design decisions just to make the screen a couple mm longer...
And Oneplus 5 is gigantic compared to my phone. I've already relaxed the width requirement to 70mm, but this one is 74mm... far too big 



TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Samsung Galaxy A7 (2018 version)

Click to collapse



sorry, but this is more of a tablet than a phone. Besides, the CPU is worse than what I have now, ao what's the point?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 24, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> sorry, but this is more of a tablet than a phone. Besides, the CPU is worse than what I have now, ao what's the point?

Click to collapse



Slightly confused how you think the CPU is "worse than what you have now" maybe you should take a look at this:

https://versus.com/en/qualcomm-snapdragon-650-vs-samsung-exynos-7885

You mentioned in your original post that screen size didn't matter, hence why I recommended the A7 (2018) 6.0" is a decent size imo, you'd also be doubling your current RAM

You don't have to take a look at that link, you're the one looking for a new device not me so do as you please, however you're sadly mistaken if you think the SD650 (which is in the X compact I believe) is outperforming the Exynos 7885

Have a great day


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Slightly confused how you think the CPU is "worse than what you have now" maybe you should take a look at this:
> 
> https://versus.com/en/qualcomm-snapdragon-650-vs-samsung-exynos-7885
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry but versus.com is just about the worst comparison you can find. I checked notebookcheck, they have a thorough benchmark comparison between Snapdragon 660 and this one. The difference is quite large. I admit I didn't do the math to compare it to 650, but from earlier I know the difference between 650 and 660 is not as big. Even if that Exynos is 5-10% better, I see no point in spending 400 euros just to get an upgrade I couldn't even notice, ever.

Yes, I did say screen size didn't matter. But that doesn't invalidate the previous point I made about overall phone dimensions being important. Rather, what I meant by saying screen size is unimportant is that I don't care how small it is. There is no "too small" for me.


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jul 24, 2019)

pauliusval99 said:


> Yes, I did say screen size didn't matter. But that doesn't invalidate the previous point I made about overall phone dimensions being important. Rather, what I meant by saying screen size is unimportant is that I don't care how small it is. There is no "too small" for me.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately small is the exact opposite of what's available in 2019, hopefully you can find one out there, good luck


----------



## pauliusval99 (Jul 24, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Unfortunately small is the exact opposite of what's available in 2019, hopefully you can find one out there, good luck

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'll definitely need that 
Some interesting compact phones tend to come out once in a while in Japan, but seems like they never leave the local market. At one point I was thinking of importing one, but the shops that export them add quite big margins and then there's import tax. I remember Sharp had those cool edge to edge diaplays without top bezel (only bottom), sadly they were never sold outside Japan.


----------



## RdT21 (Jul 25, 2019)

The pixel 3a is your best midsozed phone with great cpu and android support. It is just the rounded corners that ypu don't like.

Like you said, you may not find all that you're looking for in a single device therefore, imho the pixel 3a is the best upgrade you can have for the amount of money you are willing to spend.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## nadastry (Aug 2, 2019)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by pauliusval99
> 
> I've been using Sony Xperia X Compact for the past 2 years, but the midrange CPU is starting to show its age and I've been thinking of an upgrade. I paid exactly 300 euro for my current phone when I bought it, soI'm looking at a similar price range. I might bump it up to 400-ish.
> ...

Click to collapse





TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> Samsung Galaxy A7 (2018 version)

Click to collapse



I wanted to ask a similar question as paulius.
What other phones have a flat display, no rounded screen, and therefore can mount a good screen protector? It could have a notch.
I quite like the Galaxy A7, are there similar dual sim smartphones, with good Custom Roms? It could be older than the A7, it could be bigger.
The phone should be available easily from ebay or so, because I would like to buy a used one.


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 3, 2019)

nadastry said:


> I wanted to ask a similar question as paulius.
> 
> What other phones have a flat display, no rounded screen, and therefore can mount a good screen protector? It could have a notch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Many Chinese phones like xiaomi oppo and vivo would be a good choice plus some aamsung dual sim phones. 

Use gsmarena to filter your choices then search the net for your top 3 phones.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## hallohallo222 (Aug 4, 2019)

Is the Xiamoi Mi 9 worth "it"?

My doings: Social Media chatting and small business, NO gaming, mby taking pictures here and there
budget: 400 EUR maximum


----------



## aserf251 (Aug 4, 2019)

Good morning everyone,
I am searching to change my Samsung A8 2018. I was considering buying P30 Pro or S10+/S10, but i would like to see also other options.
The budget is about 800€.
Top priorities: 
- Very good signal reception (im using 4G a lot)
- Good battery (to be able to last 1+ day) 
- Good camera for photos (i do not care too much about video)
- Dual Sim
- IP 68

Preferable:
- Micro SD expand (if possible with a dedicated slot)
- 3,5mm Jack
- Size up to 6,5"


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 4, 2019)

aserf251 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> 
> I am searching to change my Samsung A8 2018. I was considering buying P30 Pro or S10+/S10, but i would like to see also other options.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The P30 Pro is out imho because it's memory expansion is a proprietary one which is kinda expensive.

Aside from Samsung S10+, the Asus zenfone 6 fits your requirements. Xiaomi Mi 9T has good camera as well afaik. Plus the Oppo Reno 10X has very good camera as well. Although xiaomi, asus and oppo top phones don't have ip68 ratings which is your top priority so they may not be for you.

That leaves the Sony xperia 1 or XZ series as your possible choice aside from the S10+. The HTC U12 LG G8 & LGV40 or V50 may also be some of what you may check out.

If you want good value the Note 9 or even the S9+ if still available in your area might be a bargain. Has very good camera, battery life, processing power and expandable storage although the dual sim is hybrid so better get the 8gb veraion with 512 internal memory so you won't need the micro sd card anymore. It's what I am using now.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## RohitR15 (Aug 5, 2019)

Note 10 or Note 10 Plus


----------



## juanq214 (Aug 5, 2019)

hallohallo222 said:


> Is the Xiamoi Mi 9 worth "it"?
> 
> My doings: Social Media chatting and small business, NO gaming, mby taking pictures here and there
> budget: 400 EUR maximum

Click to collapse



Totally. Good camera, nice display, top notch processor, etc. The only drawback is the "limited" battery, though the fast charging and wireless charging options make up for it. Would go for it undoubtedly


----------



## force70 (Aug 5, 2019)

Looking about 95% I will get a Note 10 plus now that I know there is still dual speaker sound on it.

Samsung would  seriously have to screw up for me not to get a new Note device yearly lol.


----------



## RAFbombhead (Aug 7, 2019)

Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored. 

After a little search of the most recent flagships I feel most of them have compromises, some are deal breakers. Looking forward to the Note 10 announcement later. 

Got to admit, I’m a bit nervous about losing iCloud sync for messages and photos and more but I’m sure I can muscle through. Also my last toe dips into Android went badly (A note 2 with horrible UI and a Sony which used to die whilst on charge and not reboot). 

But yet, here I am, looking for options and I have a list of needs and nice to haves:

Needs:
- To be new enough to get the next few major updates. 
- Wireless charging.
- Google Pay ability. 
- The ability to do cloud backups (not sure if this is native these days?)
- Battery life to support medium to heavy usage including using hotspot. 
- To be a brand, as much as some of the Chinese makes are doing well, I like to have a support network when things go wrong. 
- OLED screen.
- Android Auto (is it standard?)

Nice to haves:
- Smaller screen? I sometimes feel my XS Max is too big, but I think the days of sub 6” phones are gone for now. 
- A “wow factor” feature, it’s always nice to have a party trick. 
- Notchless, also not too keen how Samsung are doing the offset holepunch either. 
- Ability to connect to a decent smartwatch (haven’t decided which one). 

Things I care not about:
- Camera, don’t use it for anything serious. 
- Where the fingerprint sensor is, it just doesn’t matter. 
- Gaming, except PoGo.
- Price, I’ll pay whatever is needed for the right thing. 

So where do I go? What do I have to sacrifice?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Aug 8, 2019)

hallohallo222 said:


> Is the Xiamoi Mi 9 worth "it"?
> 
> My doings: Social Media chatting and small business, NO gaming, mby taking pictures here and there
> budget: 400 EUR maximum

Click to collapse



In short, yes

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------




RohitR15 said:


> Note 10 or Note 10 Plus

Click to collapse



If money isn't a issue, get the Plus it's the superior device for numerous reasons

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




RAFbombhead said:


> Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored.
> 
> After a little search of the most recent flagships I feel most of them have compromises, some are deal breakers. Looking forward to the Note 10 announcement later.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get a Galaxy Note 9, it's perfect for you based from your needs, you're basically sacrificing absolutely nothing you mentioned..


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 8, 2019)

RAFbombhead said:


> Years of Apple servitude is starting to get a little boring and I’m thinking about jumping ship. Currently have the iPhone XS Max and a Watch and whilst they are functional, I’m a bit bored.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The S9+ fits your requirement almost to the "T".  It's just that the OS upgrade would be limited to Android R most probably and no more. Samsung usually updates just 2 OS and maybe another one for their flagship phone. 

Even the S9 would be great if you really want a smaller phone but battery life would be lower than it's big brother.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## RAFbombhead (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks guys, I think I’m going for the S10 512Gb. I get a substantial discount with the forces veterans card and it seems to fit almost everything I want. Would have liked the pixel 3 but can’t find it cheap in the UK and not keen on it only having 128Gb max.


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 9, 2019)

RAFbombhead said:


> Thanks guys, I think I’m going for the S10 512Gb. I get a substantial discount with the forces veterans card and it seems to fit almost everything I want. Would have liked the pixel 3 but can’t find it cheap in the UK and not keen on it only having 128Gb max.

Click to collapse



Great choice. It is the latest afterall so minimum of 2 OS update with possible 3 with the way competition is challenging Samsung now.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Hodelot (Aug 13, 2019)

For sure Xiaomi mi9


----------



## 13druber (Aug 14, 2019)

Undecided, I have the pixel 3 xl now. It's from Verizon so it is locked down so I can't do anything with it.


----------



## ForMartha (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi folks,

I'm looking into getting a smartphone that replaces my cracked P10 Plus.
At the meantime, I'm using my Mom's Mi A2 lite - which is awesome in terms of size but the camera and performance are crappy.

The main way I'm picking a phone is by the following aspects:
MUST: not higher than 150mm  - the Mi A2 lite is 147 - sweet!

1. Good camera
2. Audio jack and SD-card extension ability
3. Good usability

looking at the smartphone list, the only one that answers it with the limitation of 300 USD mark is the HONOR 10. 
Before buying it, any idea which other phones should I look at?

Thanks

---------- Post added at 05:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:26 AM ----------

Hi folks,

I'm looking into getting a smartphone that replaces my cracked P10 Plus.
At the meantime, I'm using my Mom's Mi A2 lite - which is awesome in terms of size but the camera and performance are crappy.

The main way I'm picking a phone is by the following aspects:
MUST: not higher than 150mm  - the Mi A2 lite is 147 - sweet!

1. Good camera
2. Audio jack and SD-card extension ability
3. Good usability

looking at the smartphone list, the only one that answers it with the limitation of 300 USD mark is the HONOR 10. 
Before buying it, any idea which other phones should I look at?

Thanks


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 18, 2019)

ForMartha said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm looking into getting a smartphone that replaces my cracked P10 Plus.
> At the meantime, I'm using my Mom's Mi A2 lite - which is awesome in terms of size but the camera and performance are crappy.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check the Nokia 7.1 phone. It fits your requirements well imho. Definitely better than Xiaomi.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMartha (Aug 18, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> Check the Nokia 7.1 phone. It fits your requirements well imho. Definitely better than Xiaomi.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it looks great. however, the only drawback is the old processor (636 vs. 625 which I have).
but overall, taht's the phone I'd like to get just with better specs..


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 19, 2019)

ForMartha said:


> it looks great. however, the only drawback is the old processor (636 vs. 625 which I have).
> 
> but overall, taht's the phone I'd like to get just with better specs..

Click to collapse



Then you need to increase your budget to maybe get a samsung S8. It's just a little above 400USD now.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMartha (Aug 22, 2019)

RdT21 said:


> Then you need to increase your budget to maybe get a samsung S8. It's just a little above 400USD now.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



do you think S8 is a device needed to be considered? it's not outdated?


----------



## RdT21 (Aug 23, 2019)

ForMartha said:


> do you think S8 is a device needed to be considered? it's not outdated?

Click to collapse



For the specs that you need it's not yet outdated.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Mehta23 (Aug 25, 2019)

Hey guys, looking to upgrade from my Pixel XL (OG) as the performance and battery have become abysmal. Budget is max £600, but that means there's a lot of choice:

1. Asus Zenfone 6 - £500 - I liked the swivel camera, full display, and apparently the dev scene should be good. Big battery is a plus too. Not sure on camera quality but if there's a gcam port is that fine?
2. Redmi K20 Pro - £350? - only thing I'm not too sure on is the camera quality, and the UI/software. 
3. Samsung S10+ - £550 used - seems perfect except for the Exynos CPU in the UK. Is that deal breaking?
4. OnePlus 7 Pro - £550 - seems like a no brainer but I just wanted to check 

I use mainly use my phone for texting, camera, web browsing and music so good camera, screen, battery are a MUST. Ideally one with a good DAC would be nice too. Software-wise, I'm not sure if OneUI/Oxygen would offer a better experience than on the Asus or Redmi? I'm comfortable with root if needed.


----------



## force70 (Aug 26, 2019)

ForMartha said:


> do you think S8 is a device needed to be considered? it's not outdated?

Click to collapse



Its very outdated and not worth buying...if for no other reason the idiotic placement of the fingerprint scanner. I bought my S8 plus launch day and it lasted for 2 mos before i got rid of it for that reason.

S9 plus is also outdated but at least its newer tech, the fingerprint scanner is in a proper position and it has dual speakers. 

Definitely go that way over the S8plus or S8


----------



## Geforcefox (Aug 27, 2019)

*Lg*

I am hoping that some can help me decide between buying a new LG g6, or a used LG v30.

The upside of a new g6 is that I won't have any problems with a new device so that's the inherent upside. 

The upside of the lgv30 is the massive 128GB storage,  faster cpu,  better camera,  bettery battery. 

The downside of getting a used one is it can have screen burn in,  potentially a pretty degraded battery,  and other unforseen problems,  and it costs more a little bit more.  The seller gives it a 9/10 and 30 day refund though.  People have said it is really a sprint variant named: ls 998 that has been converted to a us 998, is that fine for carriers like T-Mobile and Att? Will I be able to root it? 


Here is g6
No link allowed,  but it is the T-Mobile factory unlocked variant for $140. Is T-Mobile variant the best for Usa? 


Here is lt v30 (I'm assuming it's the v30+?)
No link allowed,  it is us 998 variant unlocked for $160.


----------



## Nik1000 (Aug 28, 2019)

iPhone7 :good:


----------



## derelektrischemoench (Aug 29, 2019)

Hey guys, I'm looking for a replacement for my s7. It's served my quite well so far but someone's gotta keep the economy going, right?
Unfortunately I have some very specific requirements which so far no device has been able to satisfy, well satisfyingly...

The device should have a decent amount of custom Roms available and most importantly it should pack a screen as small as possible (I'm talking 5.1" and the likes....). Also I would love a headphone jack.
So far worthy contenders are the pixel 5c and one of the one plus whatevers (one of the more recent ones).
However these all have flaws Imho (no headphone jack, no SD card, crazy huge screens).

But I also see that perhaps a phone matching these requirements simply just doesn't exist. 

So, does anyone know if there are phones that are at least close to satisfying my requirements? 

Thanks in advance, 
Greetings derelektrischemoench


----------



## cdoublejj (Aug 29, 2019)

Headphone Jack
MUST HAVE Micro SD slot OR it will have to have 512gb or 1Tb models available (probably more than $600??)
6-8gb RAM
OLED
Decent battery
Android 9
A decent radio and reception (why i didn't get the Samsung A50/A70) *ATT*

In the $300-$500 range would be nice.

I often work outside of cell and internet/wifi reception and my MP3 collection is 220+ GB alone.


----------



## Bravin Joshua (Aug 30, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## 90Ninety (Sep 4, 2019)

*Which Tough Phone*

There are now a plethora of tough-phones available from China ( Elephone , Cubot , Blackview )  but nothing seems to be ticking all of my boxes .  I loved the Motorolla Defy , I kept it updated until a Modded version of KitKat .   
I initially had an interest in toughphones due , to all year round commuting on a motorcycle and needing a waterproof sat nav .  I am back on the bike  and have travelling in mind , and needing a  decent toughphone 

I have small hands so anything 6 " plus seems inoperable with one hand 
Earphone Jack would be greatly appreciated ( Lack of earphone jack is borderline a dealbreaker ) 
Decent battery life , while using my GPS on my current phone , its dead/ overheating within 6 hours  ( Huawei P10 lite - Chinese spycrap )
NFC , Wireless charging are massive plus points . 
Decent Screen/ camera  Bumper - Many do not have much lip/bumper around the screen  ( crap design ) 
USB C Essential ( faster / more reliable  charging )
Fairy decent camera - will be going on holiday with this 
Waterproof - will want beach/ snorkelling  snaps  


Some phones I am considering and why ( no particular order ) 
Ulephone 6E  - Modern efficient Chipset, nice looking phone  - Sadly no audio jack, a little on the larger size  , no sufficient bumper around screen 
Doogee S90 - Robust , Extended battery but ,  No notification LED ( KMT  )  , No Audio jack 
BlackView  6800Pro  Massive battery , good size ( 5.7") , fairly good looking  good spec ( NFC wireless charging ) Cheap but , no audio jack  , not much screen bumper/lip 

Getnord Lynx , Smaller screen , Decent Battery, very good looking,  Headphone jack ( apparently ) , Ram charging  mount compatible but , low RAM ( 2GB ) , little internal Storage ( 16GB )  

Any help with making a decision would be appreciated, I have been spending hours going around and around trying to choose .


----------



## who ah way (Sep 10, 2019)

Mehta23 said:


> 4. OnePlus 7 Pro - £550 - seems like a no brainer but I just wanted to check

Click to collapse



Not a no-brainer… I just picked the OP7 over the OP7 Pro and know I'm not the only one. Can't recall all the points in an article I read about this, but in a nutshell:

- same chip
- OP7 is slightly smaller, I have large hands and really wouldn't want a larger phone, it's almost too bulky for me arlready
- OP7 Pro has bigger battery but more pixels so battery life ends up being the same or slightly in favor of OP7
- do you really need those pixels? For my use (apps, movies, photo) can't see it making a difference, except more work for the phone
- IIRC the 7 Pro camera is "better" but for me cameras were good enough years ago, the last thing I need is bigger files

Only one person's view, just wanted to offer a contrasting viewpoint.


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 11, 2019)

who ah way said:


> Not a no-brainer… I just picked the OP7 over the OP7 Pro and know I'm not the only one. Can't recall all the points in an article I read about this, but in a nutshell:
> 
> - same chip
> - OP7 is slightly smaller, I have large hands and really wouldn't want a larger phone, it's almost too bulky for me arlready
> ...

Click to collapse



I've already started a thread in my current device's forum (Z2 Plus), didn't know there was another thread in the same topic. I can get a OnePlus 6T (6-128, pre-owned, still in warranty) for almost 75% that of the price (my budget) of a new OnePlus 7. But I don't know how well the OnePlus 7's development go. 6T's development is still in great position. 7Ts are on the way. So I'm in between choosing 6T or 7.


----------



## PeanutBR (Sep 12, 2019)

I need a phone with sdcard entrance, earphone entrance and one that has a water resistance(I usually drive my bike when it's raining and sometimes it suddenly happens so my pants get wet). I usually choose Samsung phones because they keep these features, however now with the A80 and Note 10 without earphone connector makes me think they will start removing it. Soooo I still don't know which will be my next one. I always wanted the chineses ones but they usually do not have sdcard entrance or water protection.

I will check how the S11 will be. Because I'm sure it won't have the nast hole in the screen like they did in the S10. They could have done like they did in the A80 but we all know how Samsung is dirty on releasing not much new features due to the marketing for the next one. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebraxx (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi,
I owned a Nomu S10 that became full of scam due to the lack of updates...
So, I'm lookin for a rugged smartphone (max value ~250$) with regular system updates (at least security updates).
I wonder if of these manufacturer provide regular updates for their ROM : Doogee, Blackview, CrossCall, Archos, Ulefone, Cubot, Oukitel

If someone had experience with these manufacturer or can propose another one within my criterias, i'll be glad


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 13, 2019)

looking for a phone that still is running KK (with deveopment still to be found..) extSDcard and removable battery (if possible). last good phone i had with KK was htc one m8. (no removable battery , but a good phone). price range , $500(u.s.) or under.
anyone have any suggestions please reply.
thank you , dave. 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## DaTrueDave (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello.

I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S10+ and I absolutely despise the in-screen fingerprint reader.  I had to turn in my S9+ to upgrade, otherwise I would switch back to the older phone.  The fingerprint reader only works on the first time about 10% of the time, and it takes about an entire second to unlock the phone.  It's horrible.  The S9 fingerprint reader worked on the first time 95% of the time, and unlocked the phone seemingly instantly.  I just can't adjust to this.  It frustrates me to the point of making this phone unusable.

Is there a phone out there that has a fingerprint reader that is fast and reliable, with SD card slot, headphone jack, and has other specs that are decent enough that I won't be too disappointed at giving up this crappy Samsung "flagship" phone?  I don't stay up to date on all the latest phones (which is why I didn't know the in-screen fingerprint reader didn't work well), so any guidance is much appreciated!


----------



## Dark Fear (Sep 13, 2019)

hi guys I need some help choosing between Op 7 pro, Asus rog ii , k20 pro
whats important to me:
1.user experience (speed , smoothness and display included)
2.price
3.battery
4. camera
5.official and custom development support
I'm actually a casual user .. not a gamer nor photographer .. mainly using social media .. I chose op7 and rog for their high refresh rate and overall speed and smoothness .. these factors are such important to me.. also included k20 pro because It looks like there's a 81 hz mod for that .. and the price is nice but safety of this mod is a concern 
so what do you suggest?
op7 pro maybe is the best option but it's very expensive for me. 
rog is cheaper here (still expensive for me) and has 120 hz panel .. but im not sure how much a difference it has with a 90hz one? and also not sure about Asus support .. and I don't see any custom Rom for it
k20 as I said maybe isn't just safe .. if the display is capable , why miui itself didn't include it ?
do you think I should wait for new midrange generation which I hope some of them having high refresh rate? the problem is I don't know how much I should wait ..


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Sep 14, 2019)

DaTrueDave said:


> Hello.
> 
> I currently have a Samsung Galaxy S10+ and I absolutely despise the in-screen fingerprint reader. I had to turn in my S9+ to upgrade, otherwise I would switch back to the older phone. The fingerprint reader only works on the first time about 10% of the time, and it takes about an entire second to unlock the phone. It's horrible. The S9 fingerprint reader worked on the first time 95% of the time, and unlocked the phone seemingly instantly. I just can't adjust to this. It frustrates me to the point of making this phone unusable.
> 
> Is there a phone out there that has a fingerprint reader that is fast and reliable, with SD card slot, headphone jack, and has other specs that are decent enough that I won't be too disappointed at giving up this crappy Samsung "flagship" phone? I don't stay up to date on all the latest phones (which is why I didn't know the in-screen fingerprint reader didn't work well), so any guidance is much appreciated!

Click to collapse



LG V40 or V50 maybe?

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------




Dark Fear said:


> hi guys I need some help choosing between Op 7 pro, Asus rog ii , k20 pro
> whats important to me:
> 1.user experience (speed , smoothness and display included)
> 2.price
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the OnePlus it'll be best for development by a mile, however if you can't afford the pro why not look at the standard version


----------



## Dark Fear (Sep 14, 2019)

TheInfiniteAndroid said:


> LG V40 or V50 maybe?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i'd rather go for k20 than standard op7 .. as i said, i chose op7 pro because of high refresh rate.. and also i'm not a fan of notches.. something tells me 
i should wait for op7t i've heard it'l have 90 hz display and cheaper than 7 pro
i hope it wont have notch ..


----------



## jimbop98 (Sep 16, 2019)

I am in the market for a new phone soon. I currently have an OG Google Pixel. I have several needs for any new device.

1.  Rooting capability. I still have an old grandfathered Verizon plan where I do not get throttled for any amount of data usage, however hotspot capability is cut unless I fork over an extra $40 a month. Rooting to bypass this restriction is crucial.

2.  I would strongly prefer not to pay a grand or more for a device, so would like to find something for a reasonable cost, around $500 at max. 

3.  Storage space is a huge issue. My Pixel has 128 Gb of space and I would never again accept less than that. U love the fact I don't have to delete any apps and have yet to even need to remove the many pictures I have taken, and I still have room for more.

4. A reasonably good camera. I take a lot of pictures with my child and will continue to do so. The Pixel camera has spoiled me into needing a phone with good photo capability to capture anything I see on a moment's notice.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Sep 16, 2019)

nevermind. [emoji1] 

err on the side of kindness


----------



## _Hitzkopf_ (Sep 19, 2019)

I'm searching for a new phone. 
It should have a SD card slot.
Max price should be around ~350€. 
It should have a decent camera and battery (4000mAh and/or over 7h screen on time) 
Currently I'm interested in the Realme Q and the Redmi Note 8 Pro. 
But it would take the Realme, because it has a better camera. 
What do you think? What phones could you suggest me?


----------



## juanq214 (Sep 21, 2019)

_Hitzkopf_ said:


> I'm searching for a new phone.
> It should have a SD card slot.
> Max price should be around ~350€.
> It should have a decent camera and battery (4000mAh and/or over 7h screen on time)
> ...

Click to collapse



Go for the Xiaomi mi9t. It has all you described but SD card. 



jimbop98 said:


> I am in the market for a new phone soon. I currently have an OG Google Pixel. I have several needs for any new device.
> 
> 1.  Rooting capability. I still have an old grandfathered Verizon plan where I do not get throttled for any amount of data usage, however hotspot capability is cut unless I fork over an extra $40 a month. Rooting to bypass this restriction is crucial.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The usual suspects: oneplus 7, xiaomi mi9t pro (and you can save a couple of bucks), or maybe a Samsung S9. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burningman92 (Sep 21, 2019)

_Hitzkopf_ said:


> I'm searching for a new phone.
> It should have a SD card slot.
> Max price should be around ~350€.
> It should have a decent camera and battery (4000mAh and/or over 7h screen on time)
> ...

Click to collapse



If i remember correctly, the xiaomi t9 (k20) pro has a better camera than the realme q and redmi note 8 pro, and is in the same price range. Also has an oled display if that's your thing. Definitely eorth checking out. T9 is the international rebrand of the k20, they are essentially the same phone.


----------



## _Hitzkopf_ (Sep 21, 2019)

Burningman92 said:


> If i remember correctly, the xiaomi t9 (k20) pro has a better camera than the realme q and redmi note 8 pro, and is in the same price range. Also has an oled display if that's your thing. Definitely eorth checking out. T9 is the international rebrand of the k20, they are essentially the same phone.

Click to collapse



It would be the perfect phone, if it had a SD card slot

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------




juanq214 said:


> Go for the Xiaomi mi9t. It has all you described but SD card.
> 
> That's the only reason I won't buy it

Click to collapse


----------



## juanq214 (Sep 21, 2019)

_Hitzkopf_ said:


> It would be the perfect phone, if it had a SD card slot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Burningman92 (Sep 21, 2019)

_Hitzkopf_ said:


> It would be the perfect phone, if it had a SD card slot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:50 AM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## juanq214 (Sep 21, 2019)

Burningman92 said:


> _Hitzkopf_ said:
> 
> 
> > It would be the perfect phone, if it had a SD card slot
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Burningman92 (Sep 21, 2019)

juanq214 said:


> Burningman92 said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't bet for the Note 8 pro. It comes with Helio chip, which means slow updates, plus it has been reported to heat up easily. Rather take the Note 8 which comes with Snapdragon
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Lamentxthe (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi there,

I'm on Lenovo P2 for I think 3 years now running Lineage 16 rooted etc. I love the support this phone gets from the community and the massive 5k battery, but the SoC is feeling kinda slow in modern days and I would like more features like high refresh rate screen etc. - something so it would feel fresh, but I would prefer notches instead of a popup camera. I was thinking about getting the ROG phone 2 for about 600$, it has all the features I would like (most noticeably 120hz screen and massive 6k battery), do you think it will be a good choice? Would you rather get that or wait for the one plus 7t? The only thing holding me back from getting the ROG is mediocre camera and I would prefer an all round good phone. Budget doesn't really matter, but iphones are not a consideration.


----------



## RdT21 (Sep 26, 2019)

Lamentxthe said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm on Lenovo P2 for I think 3 years now running Lineage 16 rooted etc. I love the support this phone gets from the community and the massive 5k battery, but the SoC is feeling kinda slow in modern days and I would like more features like high refresh rate screen etc. - something so it would feel fresh, but I would prefer notches instead of a popup camera. I was thinking about getting the ROG phone 2 for about 600$, it has all the features I would like (most noticeably 120hz screen and massive 6k battery), do you think it will be a good choice? Would you rather get that or wait for the one plus 7t? The only thing holding me back from getting the ROG is mediocre camera and I would prefer an all round good phone. Budget doesn't really matter, but iphones are not a consideration.

Click to collapse



Then wait for the 7T then. Or buy the Oneplue 7Pro

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## niyonsv (Sep 27, 2019)

If I can get a new OnePlus 7 Pro 6GB for the same price as the new OnePlus 7T 8GB (₹38k), which one would be better?


----------



## force70 (Sep 27, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> If I can get a new OnePlus 7 Pro 6GB for the same price as the new OnePlus 7T 8GB (₹38k), which one would be better?

Click to collapse




well of course the T has newer more powerful SOC but the notch and ugly camera assembly makes the device undesirable for me.

id go older  pro version or wait for the Pro T version and hope they dont ruin it with a notch.


----------



## 3di (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi Folks,

my S9+ died and I got a warranty refund.
I don't want to say it was a Bad one, but maybe this is a Chance to go for a new one. 
I would like to go for a Oneplus 7Pro, the upcoming Xiaomi Mi 9 5g or the Vivo Nex 3. But all of them seen to have very high sar values that scared me.
Sammy seems to do a good Job there, have you got some suggestions for me. 

*Great Camera 
*6,2" and up
*845, 855 or similar
*Good Sot

Thanks in advance! 

Regards 3di


----------



## derelektrischemoench (Sep 28, 2019)

Hey guys I'm looking for a replacement for my s7. Unfortunately I do have a very limiting set of requirements.  These are in descending priority:

- unlockable bootloader
- screen should be as small as possible (less than 5.3 inches preferably)
- SD card slot (rooted a oneplus 5 today only to find out afterwards it won't take my SD but 2 simcards, thank God for that. NOT :laugh
- headphone jack 
- good custom Rom support ( - > large amount of custom romsz, good development culture)

Yep. There you have it. Would be very cool if anyone could dig up such a device.

Thanks in advance, greetings
derelektrischemoench


----------



## Burningman92 (Sep 29, 2019)

3di said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> my S9+ died and I got a warranty refund.
> I don't want to say it was a Bad one, but maybe this is a Chance to go for a new one.
> ...

Click to collapse



The phones you mention are all decent phones. It depends on your specific needs of course. 

As for SAR-values, there is no need to worry. If a phone is on the market, this means its sar-values are not over "safe limits", this includes well known chinese manufacturers. I put "safe limits" in quotations, because  even if a sar value would be well over the set limits (by the fcc for example)  it won't pose any risk. I would propose to read into this subject from some reputable sources if it worries you still. 

With regards to displayed sar-values, there are a few important things to note:
Sar (specific absorption rate) denotes the energy your skin will absorb (much like sitting in the sun would). This is measured differently in the eu than in the us. (Not in a comparable way), making comparisons difficult.

Sar values do not tell you everything. These values are determined as 'worst case scenario' measurement, thus phones generally do not come close to this value with daily use. 

Sar is dependent on the distance to the connection strength and thus the distance to cell towers.

The amount of em emitted by a phone is dependent on many factors. Efficient phones with a better antenna (but high sar) may very well emit much, much less EM than a phone with lower sar, but more inefficiencies. 

In short: the sar-value cannot really tell you the amount of radiation your skin will absorb when using your phone. Either way, despite much research on this and at this point in time an abundance of data, no evidence is found for harmful effects of phone use. I would not pay attention to the sar-values, but rather go with a phone that has a good antenna and reliable connectivity. The more bands the phone supports in your area the better.


----------



## piluvr (Sep 30, 2019)

niyonsv said:


> If I can get a new OnePlus 7 Pro 6GB for the same price as the new OnePlus 7T 8GB (₹38k), which one would be better?

Click to collapse



check out for the reviews here https://lnnk.in/rTw


----------



## Im'KaranSharma (Oct 3, 2019)

Oneplus 8 First Look With Triple Rear Camera & Punch Hole Front Facing Camera. Do you like the Punch hole camera in the display? 
Image Credit: Onleaks x Cashkaro
?


----------



## T_I (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm looking to buy a new tablet with main uses:


Gaming (CSR 2 mainly)
Listening to music
Reading

Requirements:

Preferable Samsung Tab Sx 
I have 3 S2's all work and are in use, but the one my wife uses has issues with the charge port, I get to pick a new one while she takes my best S2.
LineageOS or AOSP support (Tab S4/S5se) or, in case of an S6, a device close enough I can build. (or help when someone is already working on a build)
3.5mm headphone jack (or an optional USB soundcard to connect it that way)

I read that the S5se and S6 don't have a headphone jack, so I'm hoping the S4 has one, but an external adapter could be acceptable. I've heard older bluetooth headphones and that sound quality is terrible enough to do without and even some of my old phones could be demoted to mp3 player, so I could do without the headphone connecor, but would prefer not.


----------



## seijidinzuala (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi,
My auntie wants to buy a new phone for herself, she want a good camera and a large screen, she don't really care much about other specs. But I am not a camera guy at all. Which phones that is available in India would you suggest? The price should strictly be under Rs. 30000 (approx. $400) and if possible, under Rs. 25000. Thank you.


----------



## Kiran Cellphonix (Oct 11, 2019)

*One Plus 7T pro*

All the latest and top features available in One Plus 7T pro.
90Hz Display Refresh rate,
Snapdragon 855+ processor
Octa core (2.96 GHz, Single core, Kryo 485 + 2.42 GHz, Tri core, Kryo 485 + 1.8 GHz, Quad core, Kryo 485),
8GB Ram,
256GB internal memory,
48 MP + 16 MP + 8 MP Triple Primary Cameras,
16 MP Front Camera,
4085 mAh Battery with Warp charge, 68 % in 30 minutes,
6.67 inch Fluid AMOLED Display,
InDisplay Fingerprint sensor.
all these features around Rs.60000


----------



## AtoZ0to9 (Oct 14, 2019)

My OP5t is still working great, and I'm cheap.  When this is on its way out, I'll look into an up-to-date OP.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 18, 2019)

my next phone will be Xiaomi K20 Pro 8gb Ram.


----------



## IronRoo (Oct 19, 2019)

And now for something a little different

The NEW Essential phone

https://mobile.twitter.com/Arubin/status/1181688540540764160?s=20


----------



## kirin432 (Oct 19, 2019)

So, the dilemma is Redmi Note 8 or Nokia 6.2?

I know that Redmi is better specs-wise, but I should mention that I am a huge Nokia and Android One fan.
Redmi SD 665 is newer than Nokia SD 636, but is there a real difference for average user?
Redmi has quad camera with 48MP main shooter, Nokia has triple setup with 16MP...
Other than that, seems that Nokia's HDR LCD is a better one, and also I prefer Gorilla Glass 3 build more that GG5 since it's more scratch resistant...

So, is it ok to lean toward Nokia, or Redmi is a better phone all-around?

Thx.


----------



## VirusF (Oct 19, 2019)

Hello, I'm looking for recommendations to buy a cheap cell phone (Below $100) with good battery from 4000mha to 500mha. I'm not going to use my cell phone to play online games just for social networks and whatsapp. I need one with a good battery because it has to last as long as I'm away from home. Thank you very much in advance. Best regards.


----------



## doubledragon5 (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm thinking on getting a second phone to play with.. Might give it to my grandson.. Looking at a MInt Galaxy Note4 with 5 cases, extra batteries, screen protector kit, and even two portable battery chargers all for $139. Saw a couple of Note 5 to consider, but they want way to much. Plus I like the idea of removable battery, and micro sd cars..


----------



## VisualAgency3 (Oct 20, 2019)

*Best cheap phone for 2019*

Hi all! Which is the the cheapest bestest phone to buy in 2019?

Requirements/Must have:
Min 1GB ram,
Must have OTG support, 
Microsd expanasion,
Many roms available to upgrade it to higher than android 5,
Below 150USD, below 100USD even better.

Good to have:
More than 8gb rom,
Long battery life,
Removable battery.


Update:
Please list a few options for new and used. Thank you.


----------



## simonbigwave (Oct 22, 2019)

VisualAgency3 said:


> Hi all! Which is the the cheapest bestest phone to buy in 2019?
> 
> Requirements/Must have:
> Min 1GB ram,
> ...

Click to collapse



At that price just goto a Xiaomi shop and buy the most expensive phone you can afford with your budget. I find Xiaomi is best value to price ratio nowadays. I'm using the Xiaomi pocophone F1 at moment and it has been excellent for value.


----------



## Jiarr (Oct 27, 2019)

*OP7 Pro VS S10 Plus*

Hi guys!

So I'm planning in investing for a new phone that would last me a long time (years) and ended up choosing between these two. Both of these are priced the same where I'm from but I want one that would suit my needs since I'm not planning on buying a new one in the next years.

-Note taking and lots of academic stuff
-Casual gaming
-Casual pics and videos (nothing major, just point and shoot everyday stuff); gcam photos can be used as comparisons
-Watching media and content
-Social media

If you own a Galaxy s10 plus or a op7 pro can you tell about:
-battery life
-software experience
-longevity
-speed

Also, I'm kinda worried about the motorized selfie cam, since I won't be buying a phone for the next years and a motorized part sounds a bit risky on my part.

Thank you for your response!


----------



## seanteoh1999 (Oct 29, 2019)

which is better?


----------



## Josh McGrath (Oct 29, 2019)

Really depends on what you're looking for.

 For root:. Def 7t unless you buy the unlocked Samsung 

For pictures: Samsung for sure but the camera is not too bad on the 7t, but the cam software sucks 

7t has 1080p screen while Sammy has 1440p screen (2k) I personally can't tell a difference. 

 7t has 90hrtz screen. I'm not sure on the Samsung. I have the 7t and turned off 90hrtz and can't tell much of a difference??


----------



## galaxys (Oct 30, 2019)

What are you using now? Have you unlocked any bootloader's? Are you familiar with Knox? What are your goals on XDA?


----------



## OuncE718 (Oct 30, 2019)

For my preference I chose the 7T over the S10. My wife has the S10.

The camera is better on the S10 in low light but in the day time it's about the same. The battery life is a little better on the S10 as well. 

As far as the higher resolution screen that's honestly not noticeable. I think the 7t's screen might even be brighter than the S10 but I'll have to test it out again to make sure. I know it's definitely brighter than my coworkers Note 9.

The S10 has expandable memory this obviously doesn't. 

For $600 this phone is a beast. We have the better processor, we will get updates a lot faster and we have a bigger screen. I'm happy with my purchase [emoji123][emoji123][emoji123]

Sent from my [device_name] using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## seanteoh1999 (Oct 30, 2019)

galaxys said:


> What are you using now? Have you unlocked any bootloader's? Are you familiar with Knox? What are your goals on XDA?

Click to collapse



I am using an old Samsung J- series phone ( i forgot which one ). And i have no idea what is knox, or how to unlock bootloader.. My goals on XDA is pretty much asking stuff idk.


----------



## Josh McGrath (Oct 30, 2019)

seanteoh1999 said:


> I am using an old Samsung J- series phone ( i forgot which one ). And i have no idea what is knox, or how to unlock bootloader.. My goals on XDA is pretty much asking stuff idk.

Click to collapse




 Knox is a pita security Samsung created for Enterprise security and it is a huge pain to deal with unless you have root. (But it does work as intended)  Samsungs are different to root than regular Android like the 7t. 

 Bootloader is usually easy to unlock as fastboot OEM unlock bootloader and boom you can install recovery such as TWRP.  Just depends on what you're looking to do. 

 I prefer Samsung personally but dropped them after they locked down the S7 Bootloader so no root for most people to this day. 

 Hope I at least helped you learn a little bit.


----------



## thayl0 (Oct 30, 2019)

Josh McGrath said:


> Knox is a pita security Samsung created for Enterprise security and it is a huge pain to deal with unless you have root. (But it does work as intended)  Samsungs are different to root than regular Android like the 7t.
> 
> Bootloader is usually easy to unlock as fastboot OEM unlock bootloader and boom you can install recovery such as TWRP.  Just depends on what you're looking to do.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agree.. there are root methods.. however it makes the phone get really hot.


----------



## Shawtux (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi! I'm looking for a tablet to use as a dumb terminal. Ideally one that be flashed so that the camera work as a proximity sensor (not out of the box, probably would need development).

<100usd

Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## appileh (Nov 1, 2019)

Which Tablet is Rootable guys? Any brand,.. I think it is becoming difficult to root a tablet nowadays.

https://www.coolblue.nl/zoeken?query=android+tab


----------



## Dude905 (Nov 1, 2019)

I was talking with my nephew who in his twenties and since he into phones I asked him which I should get. My question to you guys would be if you had a choice which would you take, And, I mean the best bang for the dollar either Oneplus best over Google best over Samsung best? He said to me Samsung S10, what would you guys say? Thanks


----------



## mrrocketdog (Nov 2, 2019)

looking for new replacement phone. am currently looking at the sony xperia z3. have researched the z3 compact , the z5 , the z5 compact and the xz.
why am i looking at such old phones you may wonder? or not. lol. i prefer Kk.
have to haves : external sdcard. root availability.
good processor and some custom development. (not a flashaholic........ anymore  )
decent to good speakers ,  preferably stereo.
small , smallish size. (my moto e4 is 155×77.5×9.6mm-- 6.10×3.05×0.38in.) so smaller than that.
want to have : removable battery. but not a deal breaker.
dont care about : camera , dust/water proof , security updates , fingerptint scanner , latest and greatest ....... stuff.
would appreciate any input on this 'different' kind of list.
[emoji=Thanks]


----------



## DarkByD3sign (Nov 2, 2019)

Hi all,

First time posting so please be gentle.

I've just hit my contract end with my current mobile phone provider (O2) and I'm struggling to decide what phone I should get next and whether it's worth going the 5G route?

My current phone is a Samsung Galaxy S9 Plus (128GB model) and I'm currently looking at either the Oneplus 7T Pro or a Samsung Galaxy Note 10+ 5G but I'm absolutely torn as to which phone to go for?

I have major discount with most service providers due to my current job so money isn't too much of an issue.

Any advice anyone can offer would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ringil93 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi everybody 
Could u help me choosing my next phone? I don t know if tale rog 2 or one plus 7 pro. Beside gaming, which one would u advice?
Moreover do u know if Asus will update rog Phone for a while or only since next rog? And will i found good ROM?
Last, but not least, thing. If someone got rog 1, could tell me if after a year the performance are the same ad before or worst?
Thanks


----------



## danish0175 (Nov 3, 2019)

Idk which phone to buy, help me decide!!!
My two options are realme X2 (not pro) and Redmi Note 8 pro


----------



## khaos64 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey, looking for a new tablet, essentially what I'd want is a OnePlus for tablets, clean and near vanilla Android...easy to unlock and root if wanted. Have a couple fires and a Samsung tab, don't really care for them. Any suggestions?


----------



## kos25k (Nov 4, 2019)

danish0175 said:


> Idk which phone to buy, help me decide!!!
> My two options are realme X2 (not pro) and Redmi Note 8 pro

Click to collapse



Mi9 Lite


----------



## force70 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ringil93 said:


> Hi everybody
> Could u help me choosing my next phone? I don t know if tale rog 2 or one plus 7 pro. Beside gaming, which one would u advice?
> Moreover do u know if Asus will update rog Phone for a while or only since next rog? And will i found good ROM?
> Last, but not least, thing. If someone got rog 1, could tell me if after a year the performance are the same ad before or worst?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



id go ROG for a few reasons:


more memory up to 1tb
WAY better speakers
bigger battery

if none of those matter to you then go OP, but go for the 7T pro since its the latest version


----------



## Ringil93 (Nov 5, 2019)

force70 said:


> id go ROG for a few reasons:
> 
> 
> more memory up to 1tb
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for ur reply 
Honestly, speakers and battery matters to me, but what makes me think, and what matter more, are the updates and the performances over time. I know that oneplus is good for this kind of things, but dunno almost nothing about Asus phones.
7t pro worth more than 7 pro?


----------



## Dude905 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ringil93 said:


> Thank you very much for ur reply
> Honestly, speakers and battery matters to me, but what makes me think, and what matter more, are the updates and the performances over time. I know that oneplus is good for this kind of things, but dunno almost nothing about Asus phones.
> 7t pro worth more than 7 pro?

Click to collapse



Asus is terrible for parts. I had 2 laptops will never again buy Asus because I couldn't find a replacement MB and a few other parts.


----------



## Ringil93 (Nov 5, 2019)

Dude905 said:


> Asus is terrible for parts. I had 2 laptops will never again buy Asus because I couldn't find a replacement MB and a few other parts.

Click to collapse



Dunno about single components, but I got around 5 Asus (with my family), one of those was rog, and never got problems about nothing. Moreover I got one laptop free becouse it broke after one month and there was the offer to get paid back and free repair if the laptop broke in the first year.
For rog when I called for a problem (solved from myself) the call center didn t eventi knew about that model (2000€ of rog laptop), so I dunno about the updates and assistance (and performances over time too)


----------



## Cowbell_Guy (Nov 6, 2019)

Hoping for some advice. Need a phone for my dad.

Essentially, I am looking for the best possible phone that is compatible on Verizon that supports a headphone jack.  He is on a pixel XL and loves it, although I want to upgrade him. For reasons too frustrating to explain, he is adamant about needing a headphone jack


----------



## Dude905 (Nov 8, 2019)

Ringil93 said:


> Dunno about single components, but I got around 5 Asus (with my family), one of those was rog, and never got problems about nothing. Moreover I got one laptop free because it broke after one month and there was the offer to get paid back and free repair if the laptop broke in the first year.
> For rog when I called for a problem (solved from myself) the call center didn t even knew about that model (2000€ of rog laptop), so I dunno about the updates and assistance (and performances over time too)

Click to collapse



I'm talking about owning it for a few years like 4 or 5 and then see if you are able to find parts. Again, I'm talking about getting parts anywhere whether its eBay or other places. But hey if you're happy with them, then all the power to you. I myself I will never own another, though I do like their MB for desktop computers


----------



## 350Rocket (Nov 8, 2019)

Cowbell_Guy said:


> Hoping for some advice. Need a phone for my dad.
> 
> Essentially, I am looking for the best possible phone that is compatible on Verizon that supports a headphone jack. He is on a pixel XL and loves it, although I want to upgrade him. For reasons too frustrating to explain, he is adamant about needing a headphone jack

Click to collapse



I don't blame him for being adamant about needing a headphone jack. I use mine every single day.

What is it that he needs in an upgrade from the pixel? I have a pixel XL which I switched back to the OnePlus 5 mainly just because I needed dual Sims for work so I don't have to carry two phones. Other than that I didn't need to upgrade.


----------



## dornz (Nov 9, 2019)

LG V50 thin Q,


----------



## kos25k (Nov 9, 2019)

Guys what you think of Mi9 Lite?Anyone uses it?As much i read,it seems the most affordable/completed midrange phone for me..


----------



## Nishblueweapon (Nov 9, 2019)

I need to buy a good phone in the coming couple of months
Need your suggestion. 

My requirements :
*
Good camera
Decent ram speed to play latest multiplayer games (pubg, mobile legends, COD, etc) 
Within 30, 0000 inr price range
Screen size not more than 5.4 inch
Good screen resolution (amoled will be good) 
Clean OS and latest updates
*
Currently I was interested in pixel 3a xl and realme x2 pro
What are the other options I have?
And which 1 should I go for?


----------



## Andrine (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello.
I would like to ask you for help with choosing a mobile. I would like to switch from Nokia Lumie 630 with "buried" Windows Phone 8.1.

Requirements: Android, preferably maximum $ 200-260, best price / performance ratio, fast processor, large battery (preferably 4000 mAh), at least 4 GB RAM / 64GB storage, quality design and nice display. The camera does not have to be a top on mobile (almost I do not use), I don't need NFC. Mainly to be a powerful, fast OS and handle it in the future. I am not concerned with the fingerprint reader and not with the unlocking of the face at all.

I have read the internet discussions here and still is everywhere recommended Xiaomi Redmi Note 7 (4GB / 64GB) as a TOP in the best price / performance ratio up to $ 260, -. Is it true? And how did this phone deserve such a good reputation? I like it, but I'd really like to pick the best (even a little over the price line if necessary, and if it's really worth it to pay extra), because the Nokia I mentioned was about 10 years old, he would certainly continue to serve, but his OS really is not sufficient for its slowness (it still crashes). I do not buy the phone often and so in today's "TOP" categories really do not know. I also looked at the Xiaomi RN8, 8 Pro 8 (T) and read that it was not worth the price, like the XRN7.

Or is better Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite? So I decide between Xiaomi Redmi note 7 and Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite. Alternatively, if you would suggest a different type of mobile phone that is worth extra.

(Xiaomi Mi 9 Lite) I don't want NFC. And how is it, please, with the AMOLED display? Should I be worried about pixel burnout or color degradation?

Thank you for any advice and assistance with the selection I value.


----------



## JaniceJop5843 (Nov 10, 2019)

Hi!

I'm not a compete tech noob but new to phone privacy and security and would like some recommendation.

I bought a Galaxy s10+ a few weeks ago and after that I started to read up more about phone privacy and security.
After a lot of research I found out this is not the most privacy friendly phone in terms of installing a custom ROM.
I have 3 days left to return the s10 and decide which other phone to choose.
So if I want something 'similar' it would be something like the Oneplus 7 pro but for what I understand that this one is still not really well supported by lineage? Will the Oneplus 6 be a good option? Wait for official support for the s10?
Or other recommendations on a phone that will last for a while?

Thanks!


----------



## danish0175 (Nov 11, 2019)

Andrine said:


> Hello.
> I would like to ask you for help with choosing a mobile. I would like to switch from Nokia Lumie 630 with "buried" Windows Phone 8.1.
> 
> Requirements: Android, preferably maximum $ 200-260, best price / performance ratio, fast processor, large battery (preferably 4000 mAh), at least 4 GB RAM / 64GB storage, quality design and nice display. The camera does not have to be a top on mobile (almost I do not use), I don't need NFC. Mainly to be a powerful, fast OS and handle it in the future. I am not concerned with the fingerprint reader and not with the unlocking of the face at all.
> ...

Click to collapse





Note 7 pro is the best option or add a little more and buy Samsung m30s which has a decent processor and 6000mah battery


----------



## jacopastorius (Nov 19, 2019)

hi all. Can you suggest me the best open device? I mean, i am searching for a good hardware device which enables to install good custom roms


----------



## gandalfcorvotempesta (Nov 22, 2019)

I'm looking for a cheap 7/8'' tablet with a good mod community, as i have to customize the rom

Are Mediacom like the following supported?
https://www.mediacomeurope.it/Prodot....aspx?XRI=2630
https://www.mediacomeurope.it/Prodot....aspx?XRI=2699


----------



## pndwal (Nov 23, 2019)

gandalfcorvotempesta said:


> I'm looking for a cheap 7/8'' tablet with a good mod community, as i have to customize the rom
> 
> Are Mediacom like the following supported?
> https://www.mediacomeurope.it/Prodot....aspx?XRI=2630
> https://www.mediacomeurope.it/Prodot....aspx?XRI=2699

Click to collapse



I just got Xiaomi MI Tab 4 and am very happy with it.

It only comes with Chinese ROM but GApps can easily be installed unrooted with googleinstaller 3.0, or unlock bootloader, root and flash OpenGapps.

Plenty of custom ROMs for this too - I just flashed Android Quince Pudding (10.0) in LineageOS 17.0 beta for MI tab 4 (/plus), as it's already nearly bug free. (SELinux still permissive, but passes SafetyNet check for Official Netflix etc with Magisk module SafetyPatch v3 (in Magisk repo) loaded.)

Specs:
8.0" 1200x1920 pixel
13/5 MP
3/4GB RAM
Snapdragon 660 (octacore)
6000mAh

AliExpress have 5 models (2 colours): basic 3/32 GB WiFi model for $167 US, 4/64 LTE is $207, 4/128 LTE is $318. PW

Rider: the information above is accurate to the best of my knowledge... except the bit about Quince Pudding. Thats really quite horrible, but I'm sure some like it. Couldn't Google have taken a chance on the naming tradition? (And we could have had some Rhubarb tart, Sticky dates and Treacle syrup after!) Bit sad my latest phone OS is now so nondescript even if it works a treat...


----------



## gandalfcorvotempesta (Nov 23, 2019)

200 USD is more than twice my maximum budget


----------



## pndwal (Nov 24, 2019)

gandalfcorvotempesta said:


> 200 USD is more than twice my maximum budget

Click to collapse



Sorry, - you didn't mention budget ?. However these are probably the cheapest tabs w/ half decent specs you'll get for ½ the price of other branded units, w/ large mod/Dev base to boot. I'd seriously consider saving your pennies till you can afford basic 3GB RAM WiFi model which will still perform very well. Alternatively, as they've been marketed for 15 months now, it's not hard to find 2nd hand units for ⅔ new price or less, as I did.

Honestly, for under $100 you are unlikely to get a half decent tablet with good custom support. There are a number of Lenovo devices, put most have sub-par performance, and development is limited, often root solutions only - no new ROMs. Devs prefer to work on better value-for-money devices (read mid to high end) with longer useful life, and wider popularity.

If price is paramount, you'll have a much better chance with a phone as there are many more ½ decent devices in your price range. PW


----------



## MGubala (Dec 11, 2019)

*Physical keyboard*

Do anyone knows any alternative in 2019/2020 for Blackberry to get Android smartphone with physical keyboard? I really enjoy this feature and I miss days when there was so plenty of them...


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

MGubala said:


> Do anyone knows any alternative in 2019/2020 for Blackberry to get Android smartphone with physical keyboard? I really enjoy this feature and I miss days when there was so plenty of them...

Click to collapse



You could buy either one of the lastest blackberry that came out with physical keyboard or just move on. I don't think there is any but "revived" bb's from couple years ago.


----------



## ELIASoft (Dec 12, 2019)

*Please Help*

Hello everyone, I write this thread because I want to buy a*new phone, but I want one that meets the following requirements.

Price less than $ 500.

Micro*SD*card*slot (mandatory).
3.5mm*headphone*jack (mandatory).
Native FM radio (mandatory).

Battery: 3.5 mAh (at least).
Android version: 8.0*or higher.
RAM: 4GB (at least).
Storage: 32GB (at least).
Processor: Snapdragon, octa-core.
Screen type: LCD IPS or Super AMOLED

Do you know any devices with these features?


----------



## shampow (Dec 12, 2019)

tecnoelias said:


> Hello everyone, I write this thread because I want to buy a*new phone, but I want one that meets the following requirements.
> 
> Price less than $ 500.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung A50
Xiaomi Redmi Note 8
Nokia 7.2
Realme 5s
Moto G8 Plus
Huawei P30 lite
...and many more


----------



## ELIASoft (Dec 13, 2019)

shampow said:


> Samsung A50
> Xiaomi Redmi Note 8
> Nokia 7.2
> Realme 5s
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks, but Samsung A50 is Exynos, i want Snapdragon


----------



## drgoku282 (Dec 17, 2019)

I've used Redmi Note 4 for a couple of years and it was an excellent phone, but sadly, the screen was damaged and I had to replace it, but the one has started to show a couple of problems with the touchscreen, so I'm looking for suggestions for a replacement.

*Must have:*


Budget around $200-$300, can be extended a little bit, but $400 is too much for me.
3.5 mm jack
>= 4/64 Memory
Bands 4 and 5 (will be used in Mexico) 
Root access
Custom rom development OR near stock android.

My only other smartphone was an 1st gen Moto G, so I'm a bit spoiled on having good custom rom support, but I can live without it if it has near stock android. MIUI is not bad, but little things made me install LineageOS and haven't looked back.

*Would be nice, but not required:* sd card, notchless.

*Don't care:* size, camera, ips/amoled screen, usb-c, fast/wireless charging, nfc., in general anything else not listed

Currently I've looked on Xiaomi phones and I'm considering the Mi 9T. Other options are Poco F1, Mi A3, (heard screen is bad), Mi 9 Lite, Redmi Note 7, Redmi Note 8 (non pro because Mediatek). I haven't looked in other brands (Nokia, Samsung, Motorola, LG) or older flagships, so I'm open for suggestions.


----------



## londonadagio (Dec 18, 2019)

So I've used Redmis phone for years now, and I'm thinking of moving up to a smartphone in the 400€ range. The Mi 9T is an obvious candidate, but I'm wondering if there's any alternatives that are worth looking at?

My budget is in the 400-450 range, I don't have any particular needs, I'm mostly looking for a good price/performance ratio. So with the Mi 9T (6/64 and snapdragon 855) as a baseline, is there anything that can beat that?


----------



## niyonsv (Dec 21, 2019)

How do you rate the cameras of OnePlus 6T and Xiaomi K20 Pro (Mi 9T)? In both terms of stock camera and GCam? The development support of both these services are excellent, and I read a couple of times that the camera of 6T is not up to the mark (don't know why).I can get any of them for around $330 (pre-owned) that's why I asked.


----------



## Shri1998 (Dec 23, 2019)

*Help: Redmi Note 8 Pro or Realme X2*

Need help in deciding what to buy, Redmi Note 8 Pro or the Realme X2?
I care more about the cameras and OS updates for atleast 2 Years in the future.


----------



## niyonsv (Dec 28, 2019)

OnePlus 6T 8•128 vs K20 Pro 8•256 — which one would be better? In camera (also GCam) and overall?


----------



## juniorhero (Dec 28, 2019)

*Need urgent help in choosing a rootable phone*

Hi,
I am looking to buy a new android phone. I want the phone to be rooted easily preferrably android version 8.0 or 9.0 with a good ram say 3 or 4 GB

I want the device which is easiest to root. I have Xiaomi Redmi Y2 with android 9.0 but the root I had attempted by flashing supersu using twrp (unlocked bootloader) was a failure and caused a soft brick then I had to reinstall using stock rom. I heard xiaomi put more security controls to prevent someone modifying the ROM which leads to bricking the phone

I have also a Lenovo vibe k5 which caused a hard brick on root and then it took me 2 days to put stock rom back into it.

I also had a samsung phone couple of years though it was rootable, phone quality was bad and did not last long.

My sister has a new realme C2 phone on checking the forums, I realized many have bricked their phones, so I aborted the mission.

So I need to get an android phone which is very easy to root (highest success rate of phone being rooted and something like one click root or Kingsapp supported), and say android version is 8.0 or 9.0,  latest model

I need to root the phone as I am an application developer. I do not need to install custom ROM's,.

I live in India and phones which are sold online are preferred. Please help me out


----------



## lixoaqui (Dec 29, 2019)

What should I get?

LENOVO Tab 5 P10 - TB-X705F 3GB/32GB - 199€
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.5 - SM-T590 3GB/32GB - 239€
SAMSUNG Galaxy TAB A 2019 - SM-T510 - 3GB/64GB - 299€

Should I just get the cheaper one or the Galaxy 2019 offers a bit more longevity since it's a 'new' model?

In terms of performance are there differences (besides the 64GB that is solved with microsd cards)? 

What is the one best supported from the community, I mean custom roms, possible lineageOS support, etc, etc?


----------



## mobilityguy (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm looking for a phone for someone with small hands, preferably one that is likely to be well-supported. The person who will use this phone went from a first generation Moto G to a Sony Xperia XA. The main reason for choosing both phones was that they were narrow and easy to reach across one-handed. The Moto G is just under 66mm wide, the Sony just under 67. I'd also like to be sure there is an available case with a flip cover to protect the screen in a purse.

It appears to be impossible to find a phone this narrow today. It seems like no one is designing small phones anymore. Any help here?

To make my request a little clearer, here are my requirements, in descending order:

1. Phone width 67mm or less, but not ridiculously small like the Jelly
2. Mid-priced, midrange phone. Looking for a price target under $250-$300 USD
3. Flip-cover case available from manufacturer or 3rd party
4. Well supported - good likelihood of 2-3 years of upgrades
5. At least 32GB internal memory or SD card support

Nice to have, but not necessary:
Rootable
LineageOS support
OLED screen

Any advice or pointers to phones that are even close to meeting these criteria would be welcome. The market seems to have abandoned people with small hands.


----------



## Tankkarer (Dec 29, 2019)

*£300 Smartphone*

Hi all, 

I'm looking for a new smartphone for everyday use within £300 but no more than that. My main requirements are:


At least 5.5" Screen
Easy Bootloader unlock
LineageOS Support
Decent Selfie/Front Camera
Decent storage (32GB/64GB)
Privacy Screen available for such model

I have done some research and found a couple smartphones that are almost suitable for me. 
The list is as follow:

*Pocophone F1* - To unlock Pocophone F1 bootloader, I need to register somewhere and wait between 7 to 14 days for some unlock code or something like this. I hate DRM solutions and tactics like this and I'm also a big fan of Open Source so this doesn't fly well with me. Otherwise, it would be suitable.

*Moto G7* - This smartphone have became Official for LineageOS recently so I have digged around and it looks like a lottery ticket as unlocking the device is flimsey and you can easily brick your device.   

Any recommendations ?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



mobilityguy said:


> It appears to be impossible to find a phone this narrow today. It seems like no one is designing small phones anymore. Any help here?

Click to collapse



Take a look at Sony's "Compact" line, for example Sony Xperia X Compact have decent specs and is only 4.6" in terms of screen size. It costs a bit more than XA model but is better in terms of its screen size and specs overall. :good:


----------



## dornz (Dec 29, 2019)

Was gona go for v50 but me v20 on pie is awesome


----------



## juanq214 (Dec 30, 2019)

Tankkarer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking for a new smartphone for everyday use within £300 but no more than that. My main requirements are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Pocophone would do the job. Unlocking bootloader with xiaomi is a bit silly, but if you do the procedure accordingly, it won't give you any headache.

However, I would go for a Redmi k20 pro, which have better specs such as a newer processor, nicer screen and updated design. Both have good developers support and plenty of roms to choose from. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




lixoaqui said:


> What should I get?
> 
> LENOVO Tab 5 P10 - TB-X705F 3GB/32GB - 199€
> Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.5 - SM-T590 3GB/32GB - 239€
> ...

Click to collapse



I have also been in the search for a tablet for reading books and media consumption. I narrowed my choices to the Samsung galaxy tab 10.1 2019 and the IPad 7. I went with the apple one as it offers a more dynamic and flexible experience for a tablet user, plus with the latest iPad Os upgrade, many new features were added. I am not a fan of Apple but one has to recognize that their tablets are really well implemented. Also, the fact that Android tablets tend to just get one major software update is a deal breaker, whereas Apple devices get updated a lot more in the following years after they have been launched (for example the IPad air 2014 just got the latest iPad Os update), made me lean towards Apple. 

In any case, the Samsung galaxy tab a 10.1 would also do a great job. Last, stay away from Lenovo, just not worth the hassle. 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilityguy (Dec 30, 2019)

> Take a look at Sony's "Compact" line, for example Sony Xperia X Compact have decent specs and is only 4.6" in terms of screen size. It costs a bit more than XA model but is better in terms of its screen size and specs overall. :good:

Click to collapse



Thanks. The phone looks like the ideal size. I'll have to check bands and see if it's compatible with T-Mobile in the USA, but if so, it looks like a good answer.

According to the listing on Phonescoop, however, it was released in 2016 and comes with Android 6. Seems like a dead end that way. Even the four year old Xperia XA was upgraded to Android 7 before Sony stopped support.


----------



## dornz (Dec 30, 2019)

V20 f800l as my daily driver, good to go


----------



## LuckBox63 (Dec 30, 2019)

I need a new rootable phone for the Verizon network. I currently have the original unlocked Pixel XL and the battery is just about dead. I would like the ability to unlock the bootloader. If my battery in the current phone worked, I don't know why I would switch which makes me think I don't need a crazy expensive phone at this point. I am close to filling up the 128gb of storage which makes me consider that as a baseline for a new phone.


----------



## juanq214 (Dec 31, 2019)

LuckBox63 said:


> I need a new rootable phone for the Verizon network. I currently have the original unlocked Pixel XL and the battery is just about dead. I would like the ability to unlock the bootloader. If my battery in the current phone worked, I don't know why I would switch which makes me think I don't need a crazy expensive phone at this point. I am close to filling up the 128gb of storage which makes me consider that as a baseline for a new phone.

Click to collapse



How about replacing the battery in your current pixel and not expending in an unnecessary new device? 

Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckBox63 (Dec 31, 2019)

juanq214 said:


> How about replacing the battery in your current pixel and not expending in an unnecessary new device?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi K20 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I bought a new battery and kit and the wife told me not to run through the 26 step process of taking the entire phone apart to replace the battery. Those 26 steps didn't include putting it back together. I don't have a backup phone at the moment. Last phone was an S4.


----------



## thesoundsng (Jan 1, 2020)

*Iphone*

mine is the latest i phone


----------



## shoey63 (Jan 1, 2020)

thesoundsng said:


> mine is the latest i phone

Click to collapse



Whats wrong with Android?  Plenty of options out there


----------



## KtownJeff (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## k-ninja (Jan 2, 2020)

Looking for a new phone to replace my Oneplus 5T. I don't want another Oneplus as the reason I'm ditching the 5T is due to the touchscreen randomly becoming unresponsive such that the only thing that fixes it is flashing back to the stock ROM. LineageOS is my preferred ROM but I am open to any device which has good support in the custom ROM dev scene (Lineage device support list is pretty sparse these days anyway). No google phones, I like to keep my device as google-free as possible. No Huawei or ZTE. Also needs to support 4G band 28 (700Mhz), and preferably be available locally in Australia. 

So I figure that is a pretty hard list of requirements to match - any recommendations?


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 2, 2020)

That sounds like the most difficult requirements ever. Maybe if you didn't need custom roms. OnePlus and pixel phones are probably near the best for custom rom support. 

My OnePlus 5 is still stock but when they stop supporting it next year I want to be able to install a custom rom.

If I stopped buying every brand I ever had a problem with I wouldn't have a phone anymore.


----------



## fliphusker (Jan 4, 2020)

*I need some help*

I am trying to track down what would be the cheapest phone that runs on the 5 gigahertz band for Wi-Fi. I'm looking for something that is probably mass-produced that could be easily found on eBay. Two varieties of phones that I have bought in the past are the LG G5 and the Aristo 2. Android only. Storage or processor speed are not important.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 4, 2020)

fliphusker said:


> I am trying to track down what would be the cheapest phone that runs on the 5 gigahertz band for Wi-Fi. I'm looking for something that is probably mass-produced that could be easily found on eBay. Two varieties of phones that I have bought in the past are the LG G5 and the Aristo 2. Android only. Storage or processor speed are not important.
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Probably not the cheapest one available but the HTC one m8 has 5ghz and is cheap nowadays. I have one that's held up great despite drops and dents. Probably lots of them available on eBay.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jan 4, 2020)

my m8 rocked!! really really good phone IMHO.


----------



## fliphusker (Jan 4, 2020)

350Rocket said:


> Probably not the cheapest one available but the HTC one m8 has 5ghz and is cheap nowadays. I have one that's held up great despite drops and dents. Probably lots of them available on eBay.

Click to collapse



At least twice as expensive as I am looking to buy. eBay had a few between $30-35. I was wondering if there were 8 GB of memory that would make them a lot cheaper. The CPU is 2.3, I would be fine with 1. 
A perfect phone would be an LTE Rebel 1 that could run on the 5 GHz band.


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 4, 2020)

fliphusker said:


> At least twice as expensive as I am looking to buy. eBay had a few between $30-35. I was wondering if there were 8 GB of memory that would make them a lot cheaper. The CPU is 2.3, I would be fine with 1.
> 
> A perfect phone would be an LTE Rebel 1 that could run on the 5 GHz band.

Click to collapse



Here's what I found so far... Samsung s3 and newer... HTC one models.. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 4, 2020)

Here's another decent list of phones that were supporting it when it was still fairly new. To get the cheapest phone you probably want one from that era. Unless you're trying to get something that's newer but also cheap. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lilke Studio (Jan 6, 2020)

For me it would be LG G5, it is a old phone but still with 4gb of ram and Adreno 530 GPU can run almost anything.


----------



## thompsonmax (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello everyone. I like Samsung products so my next smartphone will be Samsung Galaxy S11


----------



## lebossejames (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello,

I search a tablet less price 64Gb (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?

Thank you.


----------



## Nambardar (Jan 19, 2020)

Waiting for Mi 10, lets hope it will bring something new on the table...


----------



## mlm900 (Jan 19, 2020)

I need a replacement for my moto g (1st gen).
Budget is 180euro
 I don't mind if it is second hand.
Would like a phone that has good rom support.


----------



## ngvtruong10 (Jan 20, 2020)

Such a decade topic!
Btw, im thinking about Nokia X71, which is pretty ok performance with high quality Zeiss lens camera.


----------



## m2d4 (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi,
I need suggestion for a flagship phone which is from a non-Chinese, non-Apple and non-Samsung brand. I have looked at Pixel 4XL, but not satisfied with bezel design and lower battery and RAM capacity. Can you please suggest few options?


----------



## TheInfiniteAndroid (Jan 22, 2020)

m2d4 said:


> Hi,
> I need suggestion for a flagship phone which is from a non-Chinese, non-Apple and non-Samsung brand. I have looked at Pixel 4XL, but not satisfied with bezel design and lower battery and RAM capacity. Can you please suggest few options?

Click to collapse



LG V40


----------



## DaTrueDave (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm trying to get some mild research started on what to get for my next phone.  I mindlessly upgraded from a S9+ to a S10+ and I hate it.  It doesn't seem any more capable with anything, and the fingerprint reader makes me want to throw my phone against the wall.

So, I'm hoping that in the next year we know of a flagship (or an otherwise amazing phone) that has the following features:
SD card
Wireless charging
USB-C
fingerprint reader that is fast and reliable (preferably not in the screen)

Extra credit (but I can live without):
front facing stereo speakers
headphone jack
support for QuickCharge (not proprietary BS)
flat screen (no curves on the edges)

~~~
The only reason I prefer a mainstream flagship is for phone case/screen protector support.  I had an ZTE Axon 7 Pro that is the best phone I ever had, except for phone case availability.  The unavailability of accessories made me switch to Samsung, but now I'm displeased with my S10+ (entirely because of the crappy fingerprint reader).

So, any suggestions, or pointers on where to look to be able to compare specs on new/upcoming phones?


----------



## Bravin Joshua (Jan 23, 2020)

DaTrueDave said:


> I'm trying to get some mild research started on what to get for my next phone. I mindlessly upgraded from a S9+ to a S10+ and I hate it. It doesn't seem any more capable with anything, and the fingerprint reader makes me want to throw my phone against the wall.
> 
> So, I'm hoping that in the next year we know of a flagship (or an otherwise amazing phone) that has the following features:
> SD card
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm you could try the upcoming one plus 8 pro or even 7 pro since they have one the best on screen fp and  their android skin is the best btw


----------



## zurhuho (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi everybody,

I am thinking change my phone I currently am using Google 3 XL I already checked a
pixel 4 XL screen is dark
Samsung note 10 it feels cheap phone
Sony x1 horrible camera with weird dimension
Xiomi note 10 slow processor
Iphone 11 pro max good photo but 12 or s model on the way
Huawe mate 30 pro no google services
One plus new McLaren.on the way

I could not pick any thing 120hz 5gs bunch of camera
Or i should just stick the p3 xl?


----------



## DaTrueDave (Jan 24, 2020)

Bravin Joshua said:


> Hmm you could try the upcoming one plus 8 pro or even 7 pro since they have one the best on screen fp and  their android skin is the best btw

Click to collapse



Are they still using their own fast charging, so I would have to replace all of my chargers (or cables)?  This is pretty crappy.  Maybe now that I've switched over to wireless charging for the most part, it won't be as bad.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jan 24, 2020)

DaTrueDave said:


> Are they still using their own fast charging, so I would have to replace all of my chargers (or cables)? This is pretty crappy. Maybe now that I've switched over to wireless charging for the most part, it won't be as bad.

Click to collapse



They use their own, but you can also use PD chargers afaik. 

Wireless charging not available in 7 and 7T series

Sent from my OnePlus7TPro using Thebear Blue XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------




zurhuho said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am thinking change my phone I currently am using Google 3 XL I already checked a
> pixel 4 XL screen is dark
> ...

Click to collapse



P4xl screen is dark? Are you sure ? It shouldn't be worse than p3xl. You tested it or just assumed from reviews or so?

Sent from my OnePlus7TPro using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## Bravin Joshua (Jan 24, 2020)

DaTrueDave said:


> Are they still using their own fast charging, so I would have to replace all of my chargers (or cables)? This is pretty crappy. Maybe now that I've switched over to wireless charging for the most part, it won't be as bad.

Click to collapse



Yeah they come in a  big box check it out on yt I hear that 1+8 has wireless charging


----------



## zurhuho (Jan 24, 2020)

DeeZZ_NuuZZ said:


> They use their own, but you can also use PD chargers afaik.
> 
> Wireless charging not available in 7 and 7T series
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yea I tested it is so dark in day light


----------



## Byte-X (Jan 24, 2020)

*My next Phone is Blok On Blok*

The World first real Blockchain Phone Blok On Blok
I have me Preorder on indiegogo.






This Phone work in 2 modes Android mode and Function X ( FXOS) mode
Function X the Blockchain
Powered by the revolutionary Function X (FX) blockchain protocol, BOB's f(x) OS allows you to tap into the Function X ecosystem that is built entirely on the blockchain. You can call, text or browse without a centralized service provider. This enables you to reclaim ownership of your data, and keep it encrypted and secure. 

With BOB, no one can block, monitor or spy on your calls, messages or data.  

So you can fully decide how your data is used and ultimately be aware of who, what, when and where your data has gone to.  
Specifications:

Display: 4.97-inch AMOLED HD Touchscreen
Chipset: Qualcomm Snapdragon 660 
RAM: 6GB
Storage: 128GB (Can be expanded up to 512GB with memory card)
Cameras: 48MP with an F/2.0 aperture
Front camera: 16MP with an F/2.2 aperture
Battery: 4,500mAh
OS: Dual Mode - Android 9.0 and Function X 
Charging: Supports wireless
Sensor: Fingerprint
SIM: Dual-Nano Sim Card slots


----------



## kuzo998 (Jan 24, 2020)

+ point having function x blockchain as Opensource SDK for development is good idea . cant wait to get my hand on it :good:


----------



## zongol (Jan 25, 2020)

*I need your advice for the best OPPO mobile*

Dear Sir,
I used to have a Samsung galaxy note 5 and plan to move to a new one mobile.
I am looking for a business use mobiles like HUAWEI Mate series ( 30 pro) or Galaxy Note 10 +. due to price issues, I am looking for an alternative within the OPPO series.
I am really looking for your advice on which OPPO model should I go with taking into consideration that this mobile should be for business use and should survive for the coming three years.
REMARK: looking to the OPPO models, I found the following models like:
OPPO Reno 3 Pro, Reno 3, Reno ACE, Reno 10X Zoom, Find X2 & F15
your help and advice are highly appreciated to either recommend one within the above or you should consider any other model.
Best Regards,
Z.Z


----------



## Reviewsontop (Jan 25, 2020)

I am waiting for samsung note 10 lite in the color aura red. I read its review on ReviewsonTop.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Jan 26, 2020)

DeeZZ_NuuZZ said:


> They use their own, but you can also use PD chargers afaik.
> 
> Wireless charging not available in 7 and 7T series
> 
> Sent from my OnePlus7TPro using Thebear Blue XDA Labs

Click to collapse




Oh, weird, I wonder why it was suggested when I said it must have wireless charging.

I'm beginning to think that I'm stuck with this crappy Samsung S10+ and its crappy fingerprint reader.

I really wish there was a site that listed cell phones by features, so I could just check the boxes on the things that I need, and it would tell me what phones have all of those features.


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Jan 26, 2020)

DaTrueDave said:


> Oh, weird, I wonder why it was suggested when I said it must have wireless charging.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that I'm stuck with this crappy Samsung S10+ and its crappy fingerprint reader.
> 
> I really wish there was a site that listed cell phones by features, so I could just check the boxes on the things that I need, and it would tell me what phones have all of those features.

Click to collapse



Pixel devices, I also have the 3xl and will get the 4xl soon.

Sent from my OnePlus7TPro using Thebear Blue XDA Labs


----------



## nocturnoz (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm looking for a new flagship phone which supports 5G, has a high charging voltage and a great camera.
There are a lot of new phones on the way, but the difficult thing is that it has to be supported by the custom Rom community as I am a flashoholic. I would like to try as many custom roms as possible.

Im thinking of the Xiaomi Mi 10, Oppo FindX 2, oneplus 8..maybe youve got more recommendations. Except for Huawei, Samsung and Pixel phones.


----------



## lebossejames (Jan 28, 2020)

lebossejames said:


> Hello,
> 
> I search a tablet less price 64Gb (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
> Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, proposal please?


----------



## exynoss (Jan 28, 2020)

zongol said:


> Dear Sir,
> I used to have a Samsung galaxy note 5 and plan to move to a new one mobile.
> I am looking for a business use mobiles like HUAWEI Mate series ( 30 pro) or Galaxy Note 10 +. due to price issues, I am looking for an alternative within the OPPO series.
> I am really looking for your advice on which OPPO model should I go with taking into consideration that this mobile should be for business use and should survive for the coming three years.
> ...

Click to collapse



Instead of oppo  get oneplus 7T


----------



## 350Rocket (Jan 30, 2020)

I don't know if anything could replace my OnePlus 5 for me, I need the headphone jack, I use the dual Sims (one sim for my work supplied phone), it's fast and reliable. At this point I also have so much stuff on my phone replacing it would he a bit of a hassle getting it all set up again.


----------



## Hatelessm (Feb 2, 2020)

*Samsung Galaxy S10e (Exynos) vs. Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro*

Prices: 400€/330€ respectively.

The things I mostly care about in order: Display/Battery/Camera.

I want to keep the phone for at least 3 years. I don't care about games that much. I use it for media consumption/creation and for professional use (web dev).

The reason I haven't already pulled the trigger is because I don't like the 9T's size. It's too big for my liking and the S10e is just a tad bigger than my previous phone.

However, I've read some really bad stuff about the Exynos variant battery. Plus the camera differences are noticable.

The extras like camera OIS, expandable storage, IP certifications are all nice but if the battery sucks then it's not worth it, especially at a higher price.


----------



## dornz (Feb 2, 2020)

nocturnoz said:


> I'm looking for a new flagship phone which supports 5G, has a high charging voltage and a great camera.
> There are a lot of new phones on the way, but the difficult thing is that it has to be supported by the custom Rom community as I am a flashoholic. I would like to try as many custom roms as possible.
> 
> Im thinking of the Xiaomi Mi 10, Oppo FindX 2, oneplus 8..maybe youve got more recommendations. Except for Huawei, Samsung and Pixel phones.

Click to collapse



LG v50s dual screen


----------



## nocturnoz (Feb 3, 2020)

dornz said:


> LG v50s dual screen

Click to collapse



I havnt found any custom roms or even a forum for that phone


----------



## dornz (Feb 3, 2020)

thesoundsng said:


> mine is the latest i phone

Click to collapse



Not yet


----------



## hulkyboi (Feb 6, 2020)

DaTrueDave said:


> Oh, weird, I wonder why it was suggested when I said it must have wireless charging.
> 
> I'm beginning to think that I'm stuck with this crappy Samsung S10+ and its crappy fingerprint reader.
> 
> I really wish there was a site that listed cell phones by features, so I could just check the boxes on the things that I need, and it would tell me what phones have all of those features.

Click to collapse



Try GSM Arena and use the advance search option


----------



## Woodski (Feb 7, 2020)

Who can advise a nice 10" tablet *with proper speakers. *
I want to be able to root/magisk it and if possible debloat. 
A custom stock rom would be prefered but not something like lineageos
I don't mind if the model is 2 or 3 years old

My best option so far: Samsung tab s5e
ruled out:  (too difficult to root)
Huawai m5
Lenovo tab 3
Lenovo M10
Samsung A 10.5 T590

The Amazon fire is also out, can't buy it here


----------



## hulkyboi (Feb 14, 2020)

Anyone using the LG g8 here? Have any issues with the device?


----------



## melgashop (Feb 15, 2020)

I am considering to buy a new smartphone since I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of support from LG to my old LG G6.
Willing to spend up to €550/$650 to buy a new phone.
Any recommendations? Or should I wait a bit more for a wider range of 5G devices?

What am I looking for?
A great camera ( I will use it as a replacement for my DSLR camera), good battery life. I usually play videogames which do not require an exceptional graphics. Screen bigger than 5.5"

I have been looking at:
OnePlus 7T
Honor View 20
Oppo Reno 10x
Realme x2 pro
Samsung Galaxy S10e

Thank you in advance.


----------



## 350Rocket (Feb 15, 2020)

melgashop said:


> I am considering to buy a new smartphone since I'm getting a bit tired of the lack of support from LG to my old LG G6.
> Willing to spend up to €550/$650 to buy a new phone.
> Any recommendations? Or should I wait a bit more for a wider range of 5G devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OnePlus 7T would probably be best for long term software support. I have a OnePlus 5 that's almost 3 years old and it's still getting Android 10 as it's last update this spring. 

Maybe check the reviews to see how well the camera compares to the others on your list. My OnePlus 5 didn't get the greatest reviews on the camera initially but they improved it with software updates. It's not as good as the pixel XL I had for a little bit before switching back to the OnePlus 5, but it's pretty close to the Galaxy s8 that I also had for a short bit. I've never had a good DSLR so my standards aren't going to he as high as yours. I know the g6 had a really good camera for the time it came out but not sure how it compares to the 7t or s10e.


----------



## shockreaction (Feb 16, 2020)

I paid for the Fxtec Pro 1 in August 2019 and I'm still waiting for the device to ship. In the mean time, I'd like to replace my aging Nokia 8 smartphone (which pretty much dies at 15% battery), so I'm considering the Mi 9T Pro or something else that I can install a build of LineageOS 17 on. Any recommendations?


----------



## Infamous0122 (Feb 26, 2020)

i have poco f1 rn but next one definitely gonna be one plus 7t
its a beast


----------



## TravisBean (Mar 15, 2020)

Thinking about getting the Samsung  A50.  It has a beautiful 6.4  OLED screen. I tried playing Kill Shot Bravo on it, my favorite game, and it runs it without a glitch.  5G has not matured yet into a final format, so I'm thinking that this would make a good interim phone as opposed to spending 1200 bucks on the Note 10 5G which does not support all the 5G formats.  All the reviews that I've seen for this phone have been very positive. What do you guys think? (I've seen it on sale unlocked for $275 at Best Buy)


----------



## djordan1037 (Mar 15, 2020)

*Best smart phone*



mckr32 said:


> Galaxy S3 for me....if it lives up the hype
> 
> hopefully it gets as much Dev attention as the S2

Click to collapse



I am reading this comment in 2020 lol 
I suggest to use S9 now


----------



## JamesCaywood (Mar 16, 2020)

Anyone knows of a new phone to root on version  ? That's like a year old or newer


----------



## vishnuvis (Mar 17, 2020)

*Iphone or OnePlus*

Good to see replies from 8 year old thread. Presently I own OnePlus 5T & in no mood to change till 1 year.

May be will go with iPhone release at that time or else OnePlus version.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 17, 2020)

vishnuvis said:


> Good to see replies from 8 year old thread. Presently I own OnePlus 5T & in no mood to change till 1 year.
> 
> 
> 
> May be will go with iPhone release at that time or else OnePlus version.

Click to collapse



I'm using the OnePlus 5 and hoping to keep it another 2-3 years, but who knows. This is the first time I've kept a phone this long and everything still works perfectly.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gabe3 (Mar 18, 2020)

what under $100 used tablet should I buy for web browsing/watching videos online?  I'm thinking either Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4 or Nexus 9.  I had a fire hd 8 7th gen and it was painfully slow and the screen res was terrible.  screen res was probably the bigger issue.


----------



## 350Rocket (Mar 18, 2020)

350Rocket said:


> I'm using the OnePlus 5 and hoping to keep it another 2-3 years, but who knows. This is the first time I've kept a phone this long and everything still works perfectly.

Click to collapse



 Nearly 3 year old phone and I just got the February security update and will be getting Android 10 as the last update after that sometime in the next few months hopefully. Then I'll have to switch to custom roms for security updates after that.


----------



## _benedict_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi!

I am looking for a decent low-budget phone (up to 120€) with a good life expectancy and good support for custom ROMs (Lineage OS has my preference). I expect nothing extraordinary in performance as I never play nor use a lot of resources on my phone.


----------



## xocas1 (Apr 11, 2020)

Before 3 mounts I buy the Samsung A70 and the performance of the phone are amazing I love this phone, before I bought that phone I had Samsung J7 2016 one amazing phone that now my father use it.


----------



## 350Rocket (Apr 12, 2020)

xocas1 said:


> Before 3 mounts I buy the Samsung A70 and the performance of the phone are amazing I love this phone, before I bought that phone I had Samsung J7 2016 one amazing phone that now my father use it.

Click to collapse



My sister just got the a70 and she loves it so far after some initial hurdles switching from her 4 year old Moto g5 plus.


----------



## _benedict_ (Apr 12, 2020)

It costs more than 300€ and my budget is 120€.


----------



## xocas1 (Apr 12, 2020)

350Rocket said:


> My sister just got the a70 and she loves it so far after some initial hurdles switching from her 4 year old Moto g5 plus.

Click to collapse



The phone is amazing with amazing performance and it has a normal price. In the beginning, I had trouble with the phone to adjust because of the big screen.  But after one week you will get to it.


----------



## kos25k (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a Xiaomi RN5 almost 2 years now.Before this, i owned a RN4 pro.All i have to say,is that you haven't to waste money for new phones.If you just flash a custom rom,install gcamera, Viper4A and sa2ration..and just buy a new battery..all is these you want from a phone!!!


----------



## _benedict_ (Apr 17, 2020)

kos25k said:


> I have a Xiaomi RN5 almost 2 years now.Before this, i owned a RN4 pro.All i have to say,is that you haven't to waste money for new phones.If you just flash a custom rom,install gcamera, Viper4A and sa2ration..and just buy a new battery..all is these you want from a phone!!!

Click to collapse



Hi! Just curious, why the new battery?


----------



## kos25k (Apr 17, 2020)

_benedict_ said:


> Hi! Just curious, why the new battery?

Click to collapse



Hey bro.If you already have the phone 2 years,battery surely will have lost her capacity.So buying a new one+making above steps=having a whole new phone [emoji6]


----------



## juliaray.jd (Apr 18, 2020)

_benedict_ said:


> Hi! Just curious, why the new battery?

Click to collapse



How do you do you install all of that

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fresher8 (Apr 18, 2020)

The next one for me will be the newest Sony *Xperia*. My friend upgraded his older Xperia to a newer one and loves it. I love the design and it is water proof(it actually does come in handy).


----------



## kos25k (Apr 18, 2020)

juliaray.jd said:


> How do you do you install all of that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Depending on your phone,there are many YouTube tutorials!


----------



## yule dee (Apr 21, 2020)

I bought S20 and I also noticed  phone is overheating


----------



## river58 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm looking for a good replacement for my Galaxy Note 9.

Mainly wanting an unlocked bootloader, storage that's 256GB or greater, and a phone that won't heat up as much, hopefully much better specced.

Right now I'm looking at the 12gb versions of the Xiaomi Black Shark 3 Pro, or the Red Magic 5G. I'm in the USA, and I'm on Verizon. I don't know much about these phones, but I'm trying to make a good decision, as to which I should purchase, or if there's another, better phone I could purchase for around the same price range ($600-$800). I would go with OnePlus, but the price ($1000), and no headphone jack kind of turns me off of the phone. I don't want to go with a Razer Phone 2, because it has the same CPU as my Galaxy Note 9. 

Does anyone have any recommendations?

Stuff I need:

Unlocked Bootloader
Better CPU than Galaxy Note 9
Atleast 256 GB Storage or Micro SD Support
Better heat dispersion than the Note 9
Atleast 1080p Screen
Fingerprint Sensor
Less than $800.
Support for VoLTE

Hopefuls:

Something that'll last me for a while
5G Support


----------



## mobilityguy (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm looking for a phone for someone with small hands. Currently she's using the Sony Xperia XA, which is 69mm wide The closest I can find is the Samsung A10e, which is in the right price range and 70mm wide. Is there anything else in the budget/mid-price range that I should be looking at? Everything else seems to be significantly wider, and the comparison sites don't allow me to constrain the search by phone width.


----------



## alexmihai92 (Apr 26, 2020)

For me, the Galaxy S10e is a very good balance between size and power.

Even the battery is not that bad, and I use the phone a lot.

I charge it one time every day, like I would do with every phone anyway.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G970F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## mobilityguy (Apr 26, 2020)

*More information*



mobilityguy said:


> I'm looking for a phone for someone with small hands. Currently she's using the Sony Xperia XA, which is 69mm wide The closest I can find is the Samsung A10e, which is in the right price range and 70mm wide. Is there anything else in the budget/mid-price range that I should be looking at? Everything else seems to be significantly wider, and the comparison sites don't allow me to constrain the search by phone width.

Click to collapse



Sorry, it was late when I posted last night, and more information could be useful. I'm looking for a low/mid priced phone with modern features and good support. I'd like it to be on Android 10, although Android 9 would be OK if there's a clear upgrade path to 10 and hopefully beyond. A flip case that doesn't make the phone much wider would be a must, given that small width is the primary goal here. Support for removable storage and a fingerprint sensor would be nice additions, but neither is really a requirement. The phone will be used on the T-Mobile network in the US. But the main criterion is that the phone be 70mm or less in width. Thanks in advance.


----------



## desantim (Apr 29, 2020)

Galaxy fold 2.... I have a Note 10+ and a Oneplus 7 Pro, and the only phone I see myself remotely getting excited about for the next 12 to 24+ months is one that gives me a completely different usage experience.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atenaa (May 3, 2020)

Woodski said:


> Who can advise a nice 10" tablet *with proper speakers. *
> I want to be able to root/magisk it and if possible debloat.
> A custom stock rom would be prefered but not something like lineageos
> I don't mind if the model is 2 or 3 years old
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi
Sorry for bothering you but I'm also looking for a tablet root friendly.  Did you found one?
Thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 11:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 PM ----------

Hi everyone

I'm looking for tablet that must be root friendly 
Screen: 10"
RAM: 3GB
Storage: 32GB
I don´t mind if the model is 1 or 2 years old.


----------



## nobreak1970 (May 6, 2020)

Got the Umidigi Power 3.  Fascinated with China phones.  This works great on the US so yeah love it.


----------



## mpicasso (May 7, 2020)

Have an LG V30 now, which I am fond of but feeling it is time to upgrade.  Have considered the S10+ Exynos version but had such a bad taste with the S8+ that I really would like to avoid Samsung products

5.5” screen, at minimum (preferable 6”+)
Screen fairly easy to see in full brightness
Would LIKE headphone jack but not a necessity
SOT of at least 4 hours
Biggest part - decent development community and an ability to run custom/AOSP ROM’s on device.


----------



## akshay.ku (May 7, 2020)

Hey Frnds, 

Thinking to switch from pixel 2016 to a newer one 
Facing issues with it 

Thinking about to buy
Samsung A70/71
one plus 7
or something in LG 

looking for 2020 models as it gets future updates. 
one plus 7 is just an option in case
Budget somewhere around 30K INR
Not sure if Samsung S10 can hold 2-3 years 

A Good camera
little availability of Custom roms too okay
Good battery 
5.7 inch + screen 
Preferred expandable storage to avoid data loss during flash 

Preferred brands 
Samsung
LG
Motorola
Sony
Oneplus

Which one do you guys thing can hold up in 2020+?


----------



## TheMandalorian (May 14, 2020)

Hello,


I have an old huawei p8 lite and although it is still working, I'm looking for a newer one. 
So my budget is around 400-450€ ($ 430-480), and all I want is the best phone overall for these prices. Xiaomi mi 9T pro seems fine but I am not sure it is the best choice. Realme X2 pro seems cool as well but it is obviously too poorly supported by developpers, which isn't good

anyway, if you could just give me some ideas, i'll do the researches on my own afterwards!! Thank you very much


----------



## doubledragon5 (May 19, 2020)

All right looking for another phone. Here are some requirements. Must be on a Sprint network, or unlocked that can be used on a Sprint network. At least 64 gigs of RAM . Good camera, boot loader unlockable. I am not looking for the newest of phones I would say like a Samsung s9 or above I know they have a lot of new models like the the A series and stuff like that. Price is really not an requirement at this point.


----------



## Bigtoor (May 22, 2020)

I`ve been usin Samsung for almost 10 years


----------



## akshay.ku (May 22, 2020)

akshay.ku said:


> Hey Frnds,
> 
> Thinking to switch from pixel 2016 to a newer one
> Facing issues with it
> ...

Click to collapse



I went and grabbed s10 lite 
It's been a week  now 
I am happy with the phone 
Great camera 
2020 version 
I loved the display comparing it with my pixel (2016)



Sent from my SM-G770F using Tapatalk


----------



## firoz3321 (May 27, 2020)

Hi, I have been using the oneplus 5 for almost 3 years now and I want to upgrade.

In My budget I have two options *Oneplus 8 - 6gb RAM- 128 Gb ROM Version*  or *Oneplus 7 Pro - 8 Gb RAM - 256 Gb ROM Version*

In India both models are having almost the same price (1k difference with OP7pro higher price than OP8)

I am really confused which one to buy. 

I understand that OP8 may be future proof with latest processor and 5G but having only 6Gb RAM and ugly Green color option concerns me. 

At the same time worried that OP7 Pro may be old enough not to get official ROM updates after 1 year.

Please help me choose. :angel:


----------



## doubledragon5 (May 28, 2020)

Purchased Galaxy S9+. Unlocked 6GB Ram 64GB Storage, Coral Blue.  Happy so far.


----------



## lebossejames (May 28, 2020)

Hello,

I search a tablet less price 64Gb (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?

Thank you.


----------



## galaxys (May 29, 2020)

My latest DD is the OnePlus 8 Pro 8/128;in glacier green!


----------



## DoobyDroid (Jun 7, 2020)

Currently have the OnePlus 8 Pro 12GB and have the option to exchange as I'm not that impressed battery life is not good nor is the issues with displays I don't want to exchange for another to just end up in same situation so looking at the S20 ultra 12GB  since the S20 ultra has had a camera update to address focus issues is this a good choice anybody else made the switch ?  I do prefer quality camera over most things p40 Pro would obviously be best but with no Google play services it's no good , the OnePlus 8 Pro at quad hd 120hz is  nice but battery drain is bad and the difference 1080p 120hz Vs QHD 120hz with human eye is barely noticeable anyway , thoughts


----------



## Hotorou (Jun 7, 2020)

i am still searching for one plus 5t though....


----------



## zurhuho (Jun 11, 2020)

DoobyDroid said:


> Currently have the OnePlus 8 Pro 12GB and have the option to exchange as I'm not that impressed battery life is not good nor is the issues with displays I don't want to exchange for another to just end up in same situation so looking at the S20 ultra 12GB since the S20 ultra has had a camera update to address focus issues is this a good choice anybody else made the switch ? I do prefer quality camera over most things p40 Pro would obviously be best but with no Google play services it's no good , the OnePlus 8 Pro at quad hd 120hz is nice but battery drain is bad and the difference 1080p 120hz Vs QHD 120hz with human eye is barely noticeable anyway , thoughts

Click to collapse




Samsung s20 plus offering up to $500!for trade in look at Samsung store


----------



## zurhuho (Jun 19, 2020)

ryan8k said:


> Damn, I also want to purchase Galaxy S20, but not quite sure what size should I get ... normal, Plus or Ultra.
> 
> Plus and Ultra look way bigger than a normal one.
> 
> It's new camera is astonishing! That's why I want to get it.

Click to collapse



Definitely s20 plus 
I bought return in two days it is a great phone however after pixel 3 xl  experience  I decided stay with pixel 4


----------



## RooterBooter (Jun 20, 2020)

Hey all, I'm thinking about upgrading my phone soon and I have a few questions. First, are Samsung phones able to be rooted anymore? I have a T-Mobile Galaxy S7 and wasn't able to get it to accept root (probably because of Knox, but idk). Second, any recommendations on a good, inexpensive smartphone that will allow for an easy root/unroot? Should I stick with Samsung and grab a factory unlocked S10, or go with a different manufacturer? I don't think I need anything like the S20 just yet. I'm just looking for something that I can use all my apps on and root, basically. I bought an HTC One M9 a while back, but it stopped playing some of my apps when they updated. idk if that's a hardware issue or what. To sum it up, I'd like a rootable smartphone that I can buy from the manufacturer unlocked, to use with T-Mobile. All advice greatly appreciated. TIA


----------



## DADi590 (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey everone. So I'm looking for a rugged phone that can be rooted somehow, not too expensive (like CAT S60). Would anyone here have any phones or brands, so I don't have to look myself on all of them as I was about to do before asking here? Thank you in advance!

PS: I already looked on all CAT SXX phones and S60 seems to be the only one that can be rooted. S40 can with KingRoot and can't have SuperSU, for some reason, but doesn't have a custom recovery (bad idea to root it then). If there are alternatives, I'm all ears (or eyes haha).


----------



## lebossejames (Jul 1, 2020)

Hello,

I search a tablet less price 64Gb minimum (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?

Thank you.


----------



## T_I (Jul 2, 2020)

I'm looking for a phone for my wife. We were thinking of the Samsung A series, but the Ax0 are a year old and the Ax1 are with MediaTek cores. I'd like an option to install lineage or aosp (or another custom) the moment Samsung updates stop. (which for the Ax0 series is next year)

What are alternatives with these specs:


As small as possible (max 6", pref 5.5" or smaller)
Desent camera
Rootable required
Custom rom available or at least 'under development'
Dual sim + SD card preferred SD card required
max 250 euro


----------



## MetalCid (Jul 8, 2020)

*A bit of help.*

Hi, guys!
I looking to upgrade my phone and I'd like some advice from the community. 
I've been using the Galaxy S8+ pretty much since launch day and although the phone still works well, it's starting to show its age in relation to performance with newer and more demanding apps (Bleacher Report's app for example is a pain in the A** to use), so I'm considering handing the s8+ to my 11 year old daughter and upgrading to Either the S20 ultra or the One plus 8 pro. 
The big issue is I live in Mexico which is still a third world country with a monopoly on cell phone sales and taxes. This is meaningful because to get the one plus 8 pro would mean to buy it from a price gouging seller who would have it sent to the use and then have a family member bring it across the border to avoid taxes and ship it to me via fedex or something. This is pretty much the only way to get it since having ANYHTING sent through mexican post is a roll of the dice as to whether it will be stolen or levied insane taxes (the customs people decide the value of the goods by "looking" at it and then assign taxes they deem appropriate...). 
Bottom line is that this will end up driving the price to something approaching 30 000 pesos (roughly 1500 dollars). I'm sure the price will go down "some" in the coming months especially after the note 20 ultra whatever comes out, but it still will be above 1000 dollars. 

On the other hand, then Galaxy s20 ultra is priced at $1500 US already and readily available from various sources. my main issue with it is that it really is full of bloatware not just from samsung but from ATT mexico (the law here regarding invasion of your privacy and whatnot is pretty much as any other law in mexico completely nonexistent). 

So to sum up. I'll end up paying more or less the same for both handsets though the price of the OP8Pro might go down a bit in the coming months. I've wanted a one plus phone since 2014 when the original came out but the issues have always been the same, how to actually get the phone without going through price gouging profiteers. Given that I never have gotten a chance, I've used Samsung phones ever since and though I don't have any complaints about the phones themselves (my g8+ is going on 3 and a half years and working fine), the user experience seems to be better on OP phones. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## CrunchX (Jul 9, 2020)

*used rugged phones xcover, S41, BV*



DADi590 said:


> Hey everone. So I'm looking for a rugged phone that can be rooted somehow, not too expensive (like CAT S60). Would anyone here have any phones or brands, so I don't have to look myself on all of them as I was about to do before asking here? Thank you in advance!
> 
> PS: I already looked on all CAT SXX phones and S60 seems to be the only one that can be rooted. S40 can with KingRoot and can't have SuperSU, for some reason, but doesn't have a custom recovery (bad idea to root it then). If there are alternatives, I'm all ears (or eyes haha).

Click to collapse



Like him I am looking for a ruggedized phone and found used: Xcover 4s (Android 9 at time of testing), Cat s41 (7.0) and Blackview 8000 Pro (7.0) . I tend to get the Xcover but just because of better testing results in GFX and Geekbench (see notebookcheck.com/index.php?id=73542&specs[]=283280&specs[]=280278&specs[]=310210), "newer" android and a longer android update. Well, at least the BV and CAT that I could buy have Android 8.0....   What do you think, is that smart?  

And I wonder whether Xcover has better test results (in spite of the slower hardware) because of the later Android version. Can anybody tell?

On the other hand it might be slightly smarter to choose one with better hardware like the Blackview and HOPE that next year or so an expert will present a new firmware/ROM... 

Thank you very much in advcance!!


----------



## CrunchX (Jul 11, 2020)

*No opinion?*



CrunchX said:


> Like him I am looking for a ruggedized phone and found used: Xcover 4s (Android 9 at time of testing), Cat s41 (7.0) and Blackview 8000 Pro (7.0) . I tend to get the Xcover but just because of better testing results in GFX and Geekbench (see notebookcheck.com/index.php?id=73542&specs[]=283280&specs[]=280278&specs[]=310210), "newer" android and a longer android update. Well, at least the BV and CAT that I could buy have Android 8.0....   What do you think, is that smart?
> 
> And I wonder whether Xcover has better test results (in spite of the slower hardware) because of the later Android version. Can anybody tell?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



anybody?


----------



## mrrocketdog (Jul 13, 2020)

CrunchX said:


> anybody?

Click to collapse



well just the xcover removable battery would be a feature i would have to figure in. (but then i'm not big into taking phones apart to replace a battery) also wether there was development or not already. not "hope for".
just my .02¢
good luck in your decision. [emoji4]


----------



## CrunchX (Jul 14, 2020)

Hi, I decided for the Xcover but not with very certainty.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bloodgod (Jul 22, 2020)

I'm actually on the fence right now. Coming from a pixel 2016 (Verizon). I just watched the ROG phone 3 announcement and I'm impressed. I'm also wondering if I should wait for the pixel 5 or get the ROG phone 3 when it releases in my country. What do you guys think?


----------



## hulkyboi (Jul 23, 2020)

Hey guys. Any latest phone with no notch or bezels. Like the mi9t. At least sd765 and amoled displays thanks


----------



## kos25k (Jul 23, 2020)

Btw guys is there any phone nowadays with < 6inch display and at least 4000mAh battery?


----------



## gaargzy (Jul 28, 2020)

kos25k said:


> Btw guys is there any phone nowadays with < 6inch display and at least 4000mAh battery?

Click to collapse



Honor V9 6/64 or Xiaomi Black Shark Game 8/128GB


----------



## DIR49DNOR0N (Jul 30, 2020)

*Compact phone in 2020*
I have been researching for month's and also using gsmarena a lot but can't seem to find the phone i need.
Here's what i need,
-Security updates for 2+ years, os update is secondary for me i want to use it for more than 2. ( so samsung, oneplus... and who does this ?)
-Needs to be compact. I am not upgrading to another brick. 6,0 inches is just fine. 6,5 is way too big for me. It needs to be under ~185grams.
My current phone is 196grams and it's heavy.
-I like unlockable bootloader and root but i can forgo it, if the other things add up.

So that is all i need. But there are so few compact phones.
I considered a couple, for example: Xiaomi MI 9 Se (came out last year, updates?) p30(came out last year, updates?), p40(i don't know if i am able to use all apps i need, i use Lime app sometimes it uses googlemaps, also i don't use camera that often), Oneplus nord (Maybe, but it's not compact), Sony xperia 10 II (this seems great but it uses a weak chip snapdragon 665, and updates only 2 years from sony), samsung galaxy s20 (exynos chip seems to overheat for people) samsung galaxy s10e (perfect but exynos chip, came out last year). 

I prefer not to get a pixel. 
So what do i get, is there a phone i didn't see ?


----------



## Lorenzoz (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi everyone, I need your help choosing my next phone.
Right now I'm using a PH1 and so I want to continue with an android stock experience.
Do you think a Pixel 2 XL or a Pixel 3a XL are still worth to buy in 2020?
I don't like notch of Pixel 3XL.
Should I wait until Pixel 5 is out and find out an offer on Pixel 4 XL?


----------



## samanthach (Jul 31, 2020)

My recommendation: Samsung Galaxy S20+. 

My background: iPhone > Xiaomi > Samsung.

I was thinking to change to an iPhone after my Xiaomi stint but my elder brother advised me otherwise to try Samsung.

This phone ain't cheap but I am a total convert for Samsung! The resolution is gorgeous, and so is the full screen without bezel.

The camera is amazing with a long zoom range and beautiful night mode.

Also I love the ability to multi-task on Samsung. For example, instead of having to click on your new mobile message and going into a new tab, you can slide down the mobile message and open up a smaller screen to see your mobile message content before moving on to whatever you were doing.

I love the functionality and I am a total Samsung convert!

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 PM ----------




hulkyboi said:


> Hey guys. Any latest phone with no notch or bezels. Like the mi9t. At least sd765 and amoled displays thanks

Click to collapse



Try Samsung S20+. No bezels no notch. Resolution is also gorgeous. I personally love my phone!


----------



## JamesRF (Aug 1, 2020)

Hey I'm currently using an s8 I have At&t and am looking for my next phone. S8 still works good its just getting to the point where I need to start looking.

I hate that the s8 cannot be bootloader unlocked and rooted so the next phone will need to have that possible. What phones do yall suggest?

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 AM ----------

Hey I'm currently using an s8 I have At&t and am looking for my next phone. S8 still works good its just getting to the point where I need to start looking.

I hate that the s8 cannot be bootloader unlocked and rooted so the next phone will need to have that possible. What phones do yall suggest?


----------



## PeritoX (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi everyone !

What's the best budget phone I can buy that I can root easily? I'm looking to spend about ~200 USD to buy a new phone, but the top 1 priority for me is it root it easily and be able to install custom ROMs.

Thanks !


----------



## Josh McGrath (Aug 7, 2020)

JamesRF said:


> Hey I'm currently using an s8 I have At&t and am looking for my next phone. S8 still works good its just getting to the point where I need to start looking.
> 
> I hate that the s8 cannot be bootloader unlocked and rooted so the next phone will need to have that possible. What phones do yall suggest?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




 Unless you go international models straight form the manufacturer, root is almost done with. 

 OnePlus are rootable and so are the Pixels. Not verizon, you can't bootloader unlock those. 

 I personally went from LG to OnePlus for the sole reason of rooting for privacy apps like Xprivacy Lua.  OnePlus 6t, 7yt, and 8 are the phones I have.


----------



## Anthony Matias (Aug 8, 2020)

Guys my I formatted a preloader in my itel a52s lite and now is In a dead mode and unable:mad to flash firmware it only gives errors


----------



## sbacham (Aug 8, 2020)

what it says when you connected to pc?? powers on?


----------



## rootawayasus (Aug 9, 2020)

Nobody mentioning LG? LG Velvet 5G!


----------



## RealPsygnosis (Aug 9, 2020)

Can you advice me my next phone? I have a Huawei P10, I want something bigger, and of course I don't want any low-mid rage phone, I prefer an high range of the 2018 or early 2019 that I can buy on ebay or aftermarket for 250€ maximum (if its lower it's better).
I thought about the Mate 20 pro... Something I'd like are: photos that compete withe the p10 Leica, and low heating on gaming.
thank you.


----------



## clsA (Aug 12, 2020)

rootawayasus said:


> Nobody mentioning LG? LG Velvet 5G!

Click to collapse



probably because the last LG that was rootable was the V30
Without root theirs lots of good phones, it's the rootable ones that are harder to find / suggest

---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:10 AM ----------




RealPsygnosis said:


> Can you advice me my next phone? I have a Huawei P10, I want something bigger, and of course I don't want any low-mid rage phone, I prefer an high range of the 2018 or early 2019 that I can buy on ebay or aftermarket for 250€ maximum (if its lower it's better).
> I thought about the Mate 20 pro... Something I'd like are: photos that compete withe the p10 Leica, and low heating on gaming.
> thank you.

Click to collapse



The Oneplus 6T or 7pro or 7T would all work


----------



## muted at 6 (Aug 14, 2020)

Most likely a OnePlus device. Either the next generation flagship or their next gen mid-rangers.

Pixel phones are compelling but I'm not considering them for now. I've been a Samsung user since Gingerbread; I need a breath of fresh air.


----------



## JamesRF (Aug 14, 2020)

Josh McGrath said:


> Unless you go international models straight form the manufacturer, root is almost done with.
> 
> OnePlus are rootable and so are the Pixels. Not verizon, you can't bootloader unlock those.
> 
> I personally went from LG to OnePlus for the sole reason of rooting for privacy apps like Xprivacy Lua.  OnePlus 6t, 7yt, and 8 are the phones I have.

Click to collapse



Really? That's sad


----------



## KhaosEmerald (Aug 17, 2020)

*I'm sick of my phone, looking for a cheap replacement*

Hi all

Was directed here by someone in another thread. 

I'm really not having a good experience with my current phone so I'm looking to pick up something for £100ish to use. There isn't much I need from my phone other than good sound quality over headphones, decent productivity and general social media. I don't want to spend the earth and I would be interested in something that I can root/install custom roms onto as I'm really interested in minimising my tech waste. 

I've had a little browse and the phones I've come up with are something LG, a nexus or a motorola. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know!


----------



## welshyoot (Aug 20, 2020)

Can anyone give me some suggestions please - 


 Looking for a phone with decent xda community support
 Wifi calling (EE uk network)
 As close to stock android as possible
 Decent-ish specs but not bothered about the latest phones - but something that will last
 non-curved edge (e.g. like OP7 pro)
 Price in the £500 region (or ideally lower)


----------



## lebossejames (Aug 24, 2020)

Hello,

I search a tablet less price 64Gb minimum (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?

Thank you.

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 PM ----------

Hello,

I search a tablet less price 64Gb minimum (internal memory) (9 or 10 inch , bluetooth and wifi minimum integrated) which i can custom a ROM, have you an idea?
Of more, for your proposition, is it easy to get help for custom ROM in this forum?

Thank you.


----------



## ARefaat (Aug 29, 2020)

Hi everyone, I need help deciding on what phone to buy in my $500 budget.
These are my choices so far
1-Oneplus 7T
2-Oneplus Nord
3-Xiaomi Mi Note 10
4-Pocophone F2 Pro
5-Realme X3 Superzoom
6-Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro

I know they are a lot but all of them look great and I'm not sure which one to buy.
The main important things to me are
1) Camera
2)Battery Life
3)Software (Clean and updates)

Also if you know of any better smartphones that may be below $500 in black friday deals please let me know, I'm not much in hurry in buying it
Would love any help! Thanks


----------



## far5893 (Aug 30, 2020)

can you suggest a 5G phone in mid-market (same target price as 765G) that should be possible to have a support/community develope   like jiayu S3 ?


----------



## DeeZZ_NuuZZ (Sep 1, 2020)

nonpqlolzx said:


> Take a closer look at honor. They also have good options like 30 or 30s.

Click to collapse



Xiaomi would be better, I'd take any xiaomi over honor/huawei, especially regarding software, updates and overall quality


----------



## Josh McGrath (Sep 2, 2020)

nonpqlolzx said:


> I have a vacuum cleaner and TV by Xiaomi, but I've never tried their phones. Why do you think Xiaomi is a better choice over Honor, for example? It would be great if you advise me a good model under $250-300

Click to collapse




Not to sidetrack you on xiaomi but if you're looking for a really good phone for that price range or slightly above, the OnePlus 7t is a dang good phone. Better than the OnePlus 8 imo which I have now and miss the 7t.


----------



## schlager P. (Sep 3, 2020)

DeeZZ_NuuZZ said:


> Xiaomi would be better, I'd take any xiaomi over honor/huawei, especially regarding software, updates and overall quality

Click to collapse



plus Xiaomi van be bootloader unlocked, Honor not, so there's no dev. support for Honor

---------- Post added at 06:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------




ARefaat said:


> Hi everyone, I need help deciding on what phone to buy in my $500 budget.
> These are my choices so far
> 1-Oneplus 7T
> 2-Oneplus Nord
> ...

Click to collapse



I got an f2 pro it has stellar battery life (9+ hours SoT) camera very nice (I'm not a pixelpeeper, I thought my (previous) 7 pro had decent as well), traded in my 7pro because of the curved screen(looks nice, but impractical AF)
and this f2 has a notification LED (so underrated but nice!)


----------



## t3ram (Sep 6, 2020)

I search a "compact" phone , something around 6" screen size . Currently i use a Galaxy S7 and the new phone should have a good processor + stereo speakers. Is something like this available right now or should i wait for the Pixel 5? The new phone will be a long time phone just like the S7 is which i use since release in 2016


----------



## dimon222 (Sep 18, 2020)

Best 10.1 tablet with rooting & proper XDA community support?  It seems most of tablet industry is way behind in Android versions.


----------



## Fifciak (Sep 18, 2020)

Could someone recommend me a phone above 7.5 inches or a tablet up to a maximum of 8.4 inches with a calling function, like putting a smartphone to the ear, not by loud speaker. When it comes to the price, a maximum of $ 1000, the parameters at the flagship level of 2017 are enough


----------



## Charlie (Sep 23, 2020)

What's your opinion about Pixel 4a 5G compared to Pixel 5? I'm considering to buy a new Android and that's my two options as I want to move from OnePlus to stock. Do the 5 worths the 100 more bucks?  Thank you!


----------



## pndwal (Sep 26, 2020)

Charlie said:


> What's your opinion about Pixel 4a 5G compared to Pixel 5? I'm considering to buy a new Android and that's my two options as I want to move from OnePlus to stock. Do the 5 worths the 100 more bucks? Thank you!

Click to collapse



Not what you asked, but worth considering recent Nokia devices for 'pure' Android experience. - All run Android One... PW


----------



## XDboy YT BG (Sep 28, 2020)

*New phone suggestions?*

Hello. Recently I've been wondering what phone to get, as I'm tired of my 2013 Galaxy S4 which i pretty much use for experiments and my main, Huawei P9. The thing just has lower space than my needings, it's kinda slowed down and the quality is not the best. Any suggestions? I can choose from a Xiaomi to a Samsung, except a Huawei.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## force70 (Sep 29, 2020)

XDboy YT BG said:


> Hello. Recently I've been wondering what phone to get, as I'm tired of my 2013 Galaxy S4 which i pretty much use for experiments and my main, Huawei P9. The thing just has lower space than my needings, it's kinda slowed down and the quality is not the best. Any suggestions? I can choose from a Xiaomi to a Samsung, except a Huawei.

Click to collapse



cant go wrong with the Note 20 ultra (i have one, its awesome) or Fold 2.

the only issue with the fold 2 is it only has 256gb of storage and no SD card slot (otherwise Id have one as well).


----------



## dornz (Sep 29, 2020)

Might check out lg v50s


----------



## kenny_cfc (Oct 1, 2020)

Charlie said:


> What's your opinion about Pixel 4a 5G compared to Pixel 5? I'm considering to buy a new Android and that's my two options as I want to move from OnePlus to stock. Do the 5 worths the 100 more bucks? Thank you!

Click to collapse



5 has 90hz display, IP rating, metal build with wireless charging which justifies the price difference In My Opinion. Decide whether either of these is important to you. If not go for 4a 5g. 
PS: You can move to stock on OnePlus itself!


----------



## fr0z1k (Oct 11, 2020)

Hi all,
I need help picking up a new phone, my wife broke another one so i need a new one, there are a lot of good phones, the problem is that i can't find a good one with the parameters i need:
1. Flat screen, no curved screens like the Galaxy s10 she just broke
2. 256 giga storage or less with sd card extension
3. A decent camera, preferebly better 
4. A decent battery

She doesn't need stronge compute power as she is a regular user and doesn't play games. Would appreciate any help.


----------



## dcybergeek (Oct 14, 2020)

Hi all,
I need help picking up a new phone. I like stock Android and am a flashaholic. The phones I have in mind are:
1. Mi A2
2. Mi A3
3. Moto G7
4. Moto X4

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lyca5000 (Oct 20, 2020)

MountainDew Man said:


> The HTC One S unless the Galaxy SIII is out for Tmobile when I get a new one.

Click to collapse



don't buy htc


----------



## mrrocketdog (Oct 20, 2020)

lyca5000 said:


> don't buy htc

Click to collapse


@lyca5000 thats a pretty big blanket statement. have any specifics you would care to share?


----------



## suku_patel_22 (Oct 22, 2020)

Moved from a OnePlus 7T to a Pixel 4A and I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## iiRealXz (Nov 14, 2020)

Hi guys

I was thinking of changing my phone, but nowadays there are so many models and so many variations that it is not very clear to me.
The main feature I am looking for is the camera, especially that I can take quality landscape pictures. I am also looking for it to support 5G, and as a secondary feature, to have a 3.5 jack. I barely play on the mobile. 
I have seen that the Mi 10T Pro, OnePlus 8T and Poco F2 Pro seem good options (besides the S20 FE, but it has very low battery).
Can anyone recommend me a model that meets these characteristics? It would be in the range of 300€ ? - 450€ ?.

Thank you very much.


----------



## schlager P. (Nov 16, 2020)

iiRealXz said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I was thinking of changing my phone, but nowadays there are so many models and so many variations that it is not very clear to me.
> The main feature I am looking for is the camera, especially that I can take quality landscape pictures. I am also looking for it to support 5G, and as a secondary feature, to have a 3.5 jack. I barely play on the mobile.
> ...

Click to collapse



pixel 4a 5g, it above your budget but it has a very good camera, 5g and decent battery. I have the f2 and it's quite good too but I'm not sure if the camera's top-notch (macro is excellent though! much better than those miserable 2mp lenses in other devices)


----------



## CharlieWex (Nov 17, 2020)

my next smartphone will be in any case not an Iphone. Already have many worthy competitors for the apple


----------



## garyHal (Nov 17, 2020)

I am currently using an s20 Ultra. I am looking for a daily usage rootable phone. I won't be doing a lot of modding, just trying to add features for better usability like adblocking and Tasker automation.

I am in the USA, ATT with 5g. I don't mind import phones as long as I can buy it from a reputable dealer.

I am looking for:
root
Android 10+
amoled 90+hz color accurate screen
great camera for photo/video
does not need to have the latest processor or file system but it shouldn't be laggy

Nice to have:
3d face unlock
ToF camera
timely updates
feature profile similar to the Huawei Mate 40 pro

Many thanks


----------



## AviKiman (Nov 18, 2020)

Hello, I'm searching for a phone under around 600$, good battery, Im not playing games on my phone, but I'd like it to be quick, and a notification led (If its multi colored - even better)


----------



## schlager P. (Nov 23, 2020)

AviKiman said:


> Hello, I'm searching for a phone under around 600$, good battery, Im not playing games on my phone, but I'd like it to be quick, and a notification led (If its multi colored - even better)

Click to collapse



I have a Poco F2 pro, it got all you mentioned


----------



## AviKiman (Nov 23, 2020)

How about oneplus 8t?


----------



## colder1989 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hello everyone ... I would like to ask which is the best smartphone with these features:

- Easy to unlock the bootloader.

- Easy to root

- Reboot the phone with root without key combinations.

- No warning about unlocked booloader (this is not essential)

The budget does not interest me the important is that it has these functions.

Thanks everyone for the help.

Inviato dal mio M2002J9E utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## pineappleftw (Nov 25, 2020)

Been considering the pixel 5 but the pixel 4XL is really close in terms of pricing. Should i get the pixel 4xl or 5?


----------



## galaxys (Nov 25, 2020)

colder1989 said:


> Hello everyone ... I would like to ask which is the best smartphone with these features:
> 
> - Easy to unlock the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look at the OnePlus 8, 8 Pro, or 8T for easy unlocking and rooting... depending on your location and carrier.


----------



## colder1989 (Nov 26, 2020)

galaxys said:


> Look at the OnePlus 8, 8 Pro, or 8T for easy unlocking and rooting... depending on your location and carrier.

Click to collapse



Thanks..yes i have try Oneplus but he have a bootloader warning...i think that Xiaomi don't have buy i Need to wait 7 days for unlock bootloader...

Inviato dal mio Mi 10 Lite Zoom utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Conkel (Nov 29, 2020)

Personally, I love the OnePlus range of devices. If you're going for easy and reliable help on Xda they're near the best. Especially with older devices still having decent support. I use a OnePlus 5T as a daily driver and I love it. Battery life is a bit to be desired but I have dash charge so its okay. I'd try new OnePlus devices like 7 or 8 but I'd only go as low as 4 or 5 if you were to use one daily.


----------



## kemdroid (Nov 30, 2020)

colder1989 said:


> Hello everyone ... I would like to ask which is the best smartphone with these features:
> 
> - Easy to unlock the bootloader.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any Xiaomi or One plus should fit


----------



## Xaxio (Dec 1, 2020)

*Uhh....there is no OnePlus 4.*



Mr.Conkel said:


> Personally, I love the OnePlus range of devices. If you're going for easy and reliable help on Xda they're near the best. Especially with older devices still having decent support. I use a OnePlus 5T as a daily driver and I love it. Battery life is a bit to be desired but I have dash charge so its okay. I'd try new OnePlus devices like 7 or 8 but I'd only go as low as 4 or 5 if you were to use one daily.

Click to collapse



4 means bad luck in many Asian countries, which is why OnePlus went from 3 to 5. You can't get a OnePlus 4.


----------



## plkbiochem (Dec 8, 2020)

OnePlus 8T will be released in the near future. Right now, the OnePlus 8 Pro is the best phone you can get from the Chinese experience. The OnePlus 8 Pro is the company's first phone to truly qualify as a leader. This is because, unlike previous OnePlus phones, there are no obvious downsides - Qi's cost and IP68 rating has finally sprung up - which makes the £ 799 price point even more impressive.
Make sure to protect your phone from *chemicals*. They can damage your phone screen and other parts.


----------



## skullmurdoc (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm looking to change my Huawei P30 pro. I was thinking about a P40 pro but without stock GMS it's a no go.
Then I though about the S20 Ultra. All seems good with it except that I read that there's a lot of trouble with the focus, especially when it's dark. 

What I want:
- a big good screen with HDR
 - a great camera

What I use it for:
 - Photo, Video
 - Watching series and movies with headphones
 - sometimes I call people also! lol

What would be your suggestion?

Thank you


----------



## Lw00d (Dec 12, 2020)

i have a qustion, for you one plus users..

im a pixel nexus user for a long time.
no pixel 5 xl this year. (BUMBER)
question is if i root the one plus device can i get all google apps . that i grown to love all these years. ????

i dont want to custom ROM .  i could live with Oxygen OS


----------



## Fytdyh (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes, you can. And if you also root, you can get the Google dialer framework as well


----------



## galaxys (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes, a lot of google App's are included in stock os. The one's not included can be downloaded from the playstore...
Your thread says 9Pro, but this is the 8Pro.


----------



## merrycorsten (Dec 13, 2020)

A slight mess is to not follow the gamers guide on Phones. Check something in a catalogue With gaming and promised keys to streak at fleet the mobiles.


----------



## Lw00d (Dec 13, 2020)

I did not think there was a 9pro thread yet..
I was under the impression that some Google apps, are exclusive to pixel.
Like for example
Camera app.
Phone app.
Google assistant.
Calendar.
Digital well-being.
Live transcribe and sound notifications.
Just to name a few..


----------



## nintendo_ (Dec 15, 2020)

Hi all.

Im looking for a phone or tablet with video out via type c port.

Decent custom rom support would be nice but not essential.  Budget would be about 200gbp.


----------



## chetly968 (Dec 15, 2020)

The phone and the camera app really are the only things that the oneplus doesn't have. The camera app is easily installed without root. I think for the phone app to work seamlessly, you'd need to root your phone.


----------



## galaxys (Dec 17, 2020)

Koonus said:


> I am thinking about oneplus 8 pro

Click to collapse



Wise choice! Check out it's forum Section for lots of information, reviews, etc.


----------



## Tekodrink (Dec 18, 2020)

Samsung A51 Got it.


----------



## darikelwan (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi , i'm darik elwan , my next phone will be :
OnePlus 8T Cyberpunk 2077 Limited Edition


----------



## duven87 (Dec 20, 2020)

*What should I buy*

Hi, guys,
I'm thinking about buying a new phone (probably second hand) because my S4 mini despite being very stable, the apps start to be heavy to open and the battery does not hold much despite using Intelli3g.
Also the volume on bluetooth with spotify is always very low and Viper4Android didnt fix the problem.

Currently I have got a P9 Lite and a P20 but I see many difficulties to get the unlock code. Especially the P20. The P9 Lite seems that with 4 euros and dc unlocker would get it but almost all the ROM links in xda are down and there are only a few.
I think I will sell both to buy the desired.

I am quite simple and do not need much and surely with some not too new would be happy.
I don't like big phones and I prefer them to be 4-5 inches.
I would also like them to still have Android 6 ROMs as I am very happy with XPrivacy but not so happy with XPrivacy Lua.
It would be nice if they still had changeable batteries or if someone confirms to me that it is not too difficult to change the internal one it would not be a problem either.
It should be a phone with many ROMs.  I have not been able to find out which ones you play with more. Samsung usually I have always found many.
Should be ROMs without gapps preinstalled. Neither use anything of google (Play, services, maps, etc.)


My main apps:

Xposed
Magisk
Intelli3g
Lucky Patcher
Protonmail (many ROMs give error after installation)
Aurora
Frost (Since a few days no alternative app of messenger Facebook works, I hope they fix it soon)
Gms Core / microG /UnifiedNlp (no gapps)
Titanium
F-Droid
New Pipe
Adaway
K-9 Mail
Simple Calendar
Fennec /Iron
Telegram
Spotify (problems with Bluetooth volume actually)
Whatsapp (starts to get heavy if it's chats with a lot of media files)
OsmAnd (the heaviest to open of all for my S4 mini)

What models could you recommend (Not Huawei), not too big 4-5", good 3000MaH battery, better HW than S4/S5 mini, and with enough ROMs to go around?

Thanks to all of you!
Merry Christmas!


----------



## umairahmad2020 (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi . I have realme 6 but it is giving me probelms. Especially I want a phone under 250 dollar which is available in pakistan and have very good custom rom support. Especially which is not brickable easily.


----------



## Simba83 (Dec 29, 2020)

I want a replacement for my t9/k20 and looking at mi9 and mi10 lite or the mi 10t lite they are all at the same price, it a big disadvantage for the size of mi 10t lite which is best buy an old top model or a newer midrange?


----------



## Kat6996 (Jan 10, 2021)

cablepama said:


> Galaxy SIII

Click to collapse







						CoderHub – Welcome to CoderHub
					






					coderhub.xyz


----------



## Kat6996 (Jan 10, 2021)

CoderHub – Welcome to CoderHub
					






					coderhub.xyz


----------



## RedAbrabbit (Jan 11, 2021)

How about iPhone 12?


----------



## JyMSTLA (Jan 20, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy Fold E, Debes comprar el que se ajuste a tus necesidades presentes, si trabajas debería ser el que mas te ayuda a mejorar la productividad laboral de manera que  rindas mejor para la empresa o compañia para la cual se labore


----------



## mtiago (Jan 20, 2021)

Asking opinions on camera on Xiaomi - Redmi Note(s) 9  or  Redmi Note 8 Pro  or  Poco X3 NFC

Hello. I'm seeking some advice on possibly buying a Xiaomi smartphone this month. I'd go for a 128Gb, looking too spend as little as balancedly possible, and would give preference to camera quality for shooting still photos of a person in outdoor daylight, and videos also in outdoor daylight of a person speaking.

After already many hours, I'm in doubt between the entry Redmi Note 9 (S, etc), or the Redmi Note 8 Pro, or even Poco X3 NFC. The NFC feature is useful for me.

Thanks in advance for info,
Regards,
MTiago


----------



## Mapuku (Jan 21, 2021)

p8 lite, p9 lite, p10 lite, Nokia 5, Lenovo K6. Moto G6
Which one is best you think? Camera quility is unimportant to me.
Currently having M4 aqua that's always eating up space somehow, and 99% of appsa can't be moved to sd card :lol:
and the battery is sh*t. basically everything is sh*t in it.


----------



## martinlutherz (Jan 22, 2021)

You must buy Samsung A51. It's a complete package.


----------



## kimmj_chloe (Jan 23, 2021)

Galaxy S21 or iPhone 12


----------



## BaBa_Daku (Jan 23, 2021)

i am confused between find x2 pro galaxy s20 plus or oneplus 8 pro


----------



## vulcanrvn (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello, 
My Razer Phone 2 recently stopped working with my pc and right when the usb port stopped talking with my computer an update corrupts my os. I tried to do everything I could think of before preforming a factory reset, it was rooted and with twrp nothing I tried work. Now after a reset twrp is gone and I still can't load the os it just boot loops. 

So I desperately need to find a replacement phone. I can go on either Verizon or T-mobile with no real preference for a specific one. This is the hard part, I need a phone with at least 6GB of ram preferably more, and either 512gb storage or the ability to have an SD Card. Lastly I want the phone to be rootable and in a perfect world, have rom support because custom roms are better then GSI. 

All the phones I've looked at so far that meet those requirements are mainly Samsung it would seem. I've heard mix experiences with the newer S20's and S20s as well as S10 and Note10. Obviously I would need to buy a phone that had the exynos chipset instead of snapdragon which is fine but I heard even then rooting has some glaring issues with the newer Samsungs. Is this the case or do they root fine?

Also I don't care about what brand as long as it meets those 3 requirements. Does anyone have any suggestions? I really need a phone for work as the one they gave me to use has limited minutes and texts and I can't switch the sim without raising some flags. 

Please Help, Thank You


----------



## robertcrook (Jan 26, 2021)

Itel Vision 1 plus..


----------



## lestergaddy (Jan 27, 2021)

Personally, I love the OnePlus range of devices. If you're going for easy and reliable help on Xda they're near the best. Especially with older devices still having decent support. I use a OnePlus 5T as a daily driver and I love it. Battery life is a bit to be desired but I have dash charge so its okay. I'd try new OnePlus devices like 7 or 8 but I'd only go as low as 4 or 5 if you were to use one daily.


----------



## Divya165 (Jan 28, 2021)

I  highly recommend you MI 10i is the best smart upcoming phone.


----------



## Niaame (Jan 28, 2021)

I must say that whatever phone or model or even company is do not forget to download modified apk in it. Their lifetime increase with this.


----------



## Richard Grey (Jan 29, 2021)

Iphone 11 1st Copy....


----------



## OverThrust (Feb 2, 2021)

oneplus 8t


----------



## sammiev (Feb 3, 2021)

Currently using a Samsung A20 but my next maybe the Moto G8 Power.


----------



## cokoroL (Feb 3, 2021)

Whatever first phone that come with RDNA graphic.


----------



## keygen (Feb 5, 2021)

Hey guys, 
im looking for a cheap 8/10" tablet only to read big PDF files (>400 pages) 
No need for custom roms. 
Around 100$
What Do you recommend?


----------



## brubblu (Feb 8, 2021)

keygen said:


> Hey guys,
> im looking for a cheap 8/10" tablet only to read big PDF files (>400 pages)
> No need for custom roms.
> Around 100$
> What Do you recommend?

Click to collapse



For around that price I got a Huawei Mediapad M3 from a few years ago. It still gets the job done, no lag or anything. There's also a guide here in the forums on how to unlock bootloader should you ever want to do that (it's not free though).

Or you could buy an Amazon Fire tablet. A friend of mine swears on its ease of use but I never tried it


----------



## თამარი (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## johnmorganhere (Feb 19, 2021)

Hi there. I always use Samsung so it would be great to get a new Samsung S21.


----------



## Pankiefield (Feb 22, 2021)

Nova 5t is really good


----------



## Daonar Development (Feb 23, 2021)

Koonus said:


> I am thinking about oneplus 8 pro

Click to collapse



Is it a good thing? I also think take that one.


----------



## Jester123 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hey I'm in search of a new phone. I have a few features that I prefer and in am struggling to find a phone that fits.

I'd prefer the following:
Wireless Charging
Expandable memory 
3.5mm headphone input

Does a phone like this exist? It seems like this combination of features is tough to find especially in a phone that is also well supported by the community. I would also be okay with a previous generation of phone.


----------



## brubblu (Feb 24, 2021)

Jester123 said:


> Hey I'm in search of a new phone. I have a few features that I prefer and in am struggling to find a phone that fits.
> 
> I'd prefer the following:
> Wireless Charging
> ...

Click to collapse



There's a surprising number of them actually, especially if you are ok with previous generations of phones. If that's ok with the forum rules (otherwise I apologize in advance to the staff), here are a few links to gsmarena

this one is for the general search:





						Phone Finder - search for a phone by feature - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




and this one is for the search with all 3 options you say are important





						Phone Finder results - GSMArena.com
					






					www.gsmarena.com
				




You will see quite a few of the latest Samsung phones seem to tick all the boxes for you. Now as for the support,that kinda depends what you wanna do with them, but usually Samsung has quite a big pool of users and you can check the forums here for the desired models


----------



## EyeKoniK999 (Feb 28, 2021)

in the past week I have gotten ahold of over 10 phones. main purpose? unlock bootloader, root device, and play Pokémon go official app on the device, of course their are other things i want it for but this is my main reason. but every device I've gotten my hands on have been a complete fail and its driving me insane!! so I'm just looking at my options what can I do? I really want to get a Samsung galaxy tab s6 lite but honestly I don't wanna waste my money and not be able to root. I really need something that that is gonna work either a high end tab or a high-end phone that can be rooted. would be even better if I could just by a pre rooted phone or tab somewhere. please just, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## eljuggy (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi !

I'm looking for a *cheap 5G Amoled* smartphone (for less than 350$/€) *with* *good or promising XDA rom* *support.*


(my Lenovo P2 is still doing great except sometimes I need to press it firmly because bluetooth gets blind/deaf).

Xiaomi MI 10 Lite is in my radar, any other I should look at ? 

Thanks !


----------



## MichaelK18 (Mar 11, 2021)

Purchased S21 Ultra, Bit meh would rather they had kept features and not removed some but hey ho, welcome to 2021


----------



## Kalliefrost (Mar 15, 2021)

Then I recommend pixel 4a 5g


----------



## Волк (Mar 21, 2021)

Looking to switch to T-Mobile, I haven't been able to even root in like 6 years. I prefer larger phones, I currently have a Verizon Pixel 4XL. 
Would like a recommendation for a similar sized phone, preferably 5G, but will listen to a well presented recommendation that's not 5G. Oh, I really want to be able to fracking root again!


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Волк said:


> Looking to switch to T-Mobile, I haven't been able to even root in like 6 years. I prefer larger phones, I currently have a Verizon Pixel 4XL.
> Would like a recommendation for a similar sized phone, preferably 5G, but will listen to a well presented recommendation that's not 5G. Oh, I really want to be able to fracking root again!

Click to collapse



if you like pixel they have , i believe , 2 5G versions.


----------



## mrrocketdog (Mar 22, 2021)

Sarticle said:


> I want to buy I phone.

Click to collapse



if you want to buy 1 phone then i think you should buy 1 phone.


----------



## marthakevin (Mar 23, 2021)

Itel Vision 1 plus/


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hola amigos!

I am open for recommendations on a new phone, this is the 1st time in 21 years, yes 21! that I will be looking for another brand other than HTC, so bear that in mind for your advices 
My actual device is an HTC U11+ and I'm more interested in the design of the unit itself than of the specs

Thanks in advance for your input!

P.S. For those who don't know me, please do not recommend iPhone...


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 26, 2021)

orb3000 said:


> Hola amigos!
> 
> I am open for recommendations on a new phone, this is the 1st time in 21 years, yes 21! that I will be looking for another brand other than HTC, so bear that in mind for your advices
> My actual device is an HTC U11+ and I'm more interested in the design of the unit itself than of the specs
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy a xiaomi redmi k20 pro


----------



## ZeroDay011 (Mar 28, 2021)

I Think i buy me a Xiaomi Note 9 or Xiaomi Note 8


----------



## Hot-Proton (Mar 29, 2021)

I will switch from Oneplus 8T to the new Oneplus 9.


----------



## Austinredstoner (Mar 29, 2021)

Hot-Proton said:


> I will switch from Oneplus 8T to the new Oneplus 9.

Click to collapse



Ok but do u want to install orangefox recovery or do u want to install twrp recovery


----------



## vsepolctsa (Mar 30, 2021)

hello Everyone !
I need  a new smartphone. 
Please , experts and all the people tell me few suggestions.
 _ i do not like any official OS, so i rather would love Lineage OS or better.
_i need security
_ and my budget is 500$
_absolutely not interested in camera
_the big display is ease for eyes
_the fast CPU is quite important
...i am considering Oneplus 7 pro, but in doubts..
Any advices will be warmly appreciated


----------



## ialexdodge (Apr 1, 2021)

Samsung Galaxy Fold E, Debes comprar el que se ajuste a tus necesidades presentes, si trabajas debería ser el que mas te ayuda a mejorar la productividad laboral the manera que rindas mejor para la empresa o compañia para la cual se labore.


----------



## TwoJoints1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Does anyone have a root code for the Samsung SM _ A215U ?


----------



## TwoJoints1 (Apr 5, 2021)

The device I use for the last week digging to pay, I go and buy the device Fold or the Samsung S21 ultra 5G. They give me $ 440 per change for this Samsung Galaxy A215U



El device que uso lo pane la semena pasado cavando de pagar voy y compro el device Fold o el Samsung S21 ultra 5G. Me dan $440 por cambio por este Samsung Galaxy A215U


----------



## steveroysston (Apr 5, 2021)

Samsung s21 ultra definitely!!


----------



## TwoJoints1 (Apr 5, 2021)

TwoJoints1 said:


> El device que uso lo pane la semena pasado cavando de pagar voy y compro el device Fold o el Samsung S21 ultra 5G. Me dan $440 por cambio por este Samsung Galaxy A215U

Click to collapse





steveroysston said:


> Samsung s21 ultra definitely!!

Click to collapse


----------



## TwoJoints1 (Apr 5, 2021)

I agree its the best choice and It will be easy to afford trading this device in for an upgrade with no down payment at just $16 - $22 monthly with my 5G ultra unlimited plan. I am ordering a Samsung Chromebook Plus this week $ 0% down $22 monthly  with its own built in Wi-Fi.


----------



## Nullrequest (Apr 6, 2021)

I'm looking for a phone in India with decent rom support under 20,000INR. any suggestions?


----------



## Saim John (Apr 8, 2021)

Which kind of technology used in the latest smartphone?


----------



## 4Freedom (Apr 9, 2021)

About hardware I like Xiaomi / Redmi / Oppo value for money. 
For software I like Android Stock.

I am not planning to change device soon, but I am not sure about what I am going to buy, I dont have an idea. Really.


----------



## historys (Apr 12, 2021)

Saim John said:


> Which kind of technology used in the latest smartphone?

Click to collapse



there is a lot of components we are talking about here
display cameras processors etc so you have to be specific


----------



## Saim John (Apr 13, 2021)

historys said:


> there is a lot of components we are talking about here
> display cameras processors etc so you have to be specific

Click to collapse



Actually, I want the best camera pixels for pictures?


----------



## ucturbo105 (Apr 13, 2021)

The best smartphones you _can_ currently _buy_, covering the best of iPhone and consider a SIM-only deal if _you're buying your_ phone outright.  The 2020 iPhone 12 Pro introduces a fresh _new_ design, boosting screen closely to see the difference in the detail - _what's_ more important is display quality.


----------



## historys (Apr 13, 2021)

Saim John said:


> Actually, I want the best camera pixels for pictures?

Click to collapse



that would be the galaxy s21 ultra or the mi 11 ultra


----------



## Lownita (Apr 13, 2021)

Would like to buy a Poco F3, but the delayed notifications bug in MIUI is holding me back.


----------



## historys (Apr 13, 2021)

Lownita said:


> Would like to buy a Poco F3, but the delayed notifications bug in MIUI is holding me back.

Click to collapse



like the one where you receive messenger message and it takes 10 minutes to tell you? i think it can be fixed with custom rom


----------



## Kylewolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Was completely sold on the Xperia 1 III feature list, but just found out that root/unlocking bootloader will remove some features.

What are the most root friendly phones out now? Anything with a headphone jack? ROG phone 5 seems like the only other option but I'm really not into mobile gaming, and it seems it lacks in other areas.


----------



## elucidity (Apr 16, 2021)

Hey all,

Just wondering if there's an Android tablet anyone here would recommend that's (relatively) easy to root? Ideally 7 - 8", I recently tried with a Samsung T295 but couldn't seem to get past Knox flagging the software as compromised when using Magisk.


----------



## Dionolthof (Apr 17, 2021)

Are there usb-c to hdmi cables or adaptars that can output video at 1440p and 120hz from a phone to a tv?

If so, which phones do best at outputting this?


----------



## historys (Apr 19, 2021)

elucidity said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if there's an Android tablet anyone here would recommend that's (relatively) easy to root? Ideally 7 - 8", I recently tried with a Samsung T295 but couldn't seem to get past Knox flagging the software as compromised when using Magisk.

Click to collapse



man never root on samsung their knox **** is strong as ****


----------



## OliviaParcker (Apr 19, 2021)

well, I don't know what to say about Xiaomi / Redmi / Oppo. Yes, for its price, the quality is not bad. But at the same time, the processor is very weak, and the camera is not bad, I agree


OLivia Parcker developer"work time"


----------



## lvbel248 (Apr 24, 2021)

OliviaParcker said:


> iyi, Xiaomi / Redmi / Oppo hakkında ne söyleyeceğimi bilmiyorum. Evet, fiyatı için kalite fena değil. Ama aynı zamanda işlemci çok zayıf ve kamera da fena değil, katılıyorum.
> 
> 
> OLivia Parcker developer"work time"

Click to collapse



processor is not too weak


----------



## Zenkilla (Apr 24, 2021)

Lownita said:


> Would like to buy a Poco F3, but the delayed notifications bug in MIUI is holding me back.

Click to collapse



Miui on Poco F3 also has full gestures issue with 3rd party launchers. Asking them they claim Android 11 doesn't allow it or something but I have no issue with Android 11 nova launcher and full gestures with oneplus phone

However now is best time to get any phone as price will likely soon be going up for every brand due to chip shortage.


----------



## painx (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello people. I'm looking for a replacement for my Nexus 6. I hate overheating a lot. I'm looking for a best buy - 230-250$ replacement that will have resist few years. I've been searching the market and all I see is Xiaomi. Is it that good? Hit me up with the best suggestions you can give me for the mentioned price. Thank you.


----------



## sammiev (Apr 25, 2021)

painx said:


> Hello people. I'm looking for a replacement for my Nexus 6. I hate overheating a lot. I'm looking for a best buy - 230-250$ replacement that will have resist few years. I've been searching the market and all I see is Xiaomi. Is it that good? Hit me up with the best suggestions you can give me for the mentioned price. Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi, You don't mention if your a gamer or  want to run stock or need root and custom rom. I usually never recommend hardware but it will make it a lot easier for others to reply. Good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## painx (Apr 25, 2021)

sammiev said:


> Hi, You don't mention if your a gamer or  want to run stock or need root and custom rom. I usually never recommend hardware but it will make it a lot easier for others to reply. Good luck with your new purchase.

Click to collapse



I'm a fan of customizations. Every phone I had I installed custom roms, root and everything.  As for gaming let's call it to none from casual (Moba, Gatcha, PUBG Mobile).


----------



## Dunkelschunkel (Apr 26, 2021)

painx said:


> I'm a fan of customizations. Every phone I had I installed custom roms, root and everything.  As for gaming let's call it to none from casual (Moba, Gatcha, PUBG Mobile).

Click to collapse



Yes, most important is the customization. Regardless of the prize. The device should support custom roms twrp and evrything else.
That said, my price bracket would be between 100 and 200 € max. Even a little lower if ticks all boxes.


----------



## Hot Coolio (Apr 27, 2021)

Хiaomi or Pixel I suppose. But s21 is fine too.


----------



## templaraskey (Apr 30, 2021)

Toss3 said:


> Probably the Galaxy S3. Hopefully we'll see an updated Note later in the year.

Click to collapse


----------



## K1st3n (May 1, 2021)

Hey people,

I hope you can help me, because currently I'm a bit lost. I'm looking for a new phone since my Nokia 7 plus is dying.

I live in germany and I'm looking for something with a good or at least decent camera and not more than 800€
It would be nice to be able to install a custom rom but it's not my main point.  
Currently I looked at the vivo x60 pro plus, xiami mi 11 pro, xiaomi mi 10 ultra, oppo find x2 pro but can't really decide. Can anyone pls help me or has an idea that I forgot to think about?

Thanks in advance


----------



## allforskin (May 4, 2021)

Currently I'm using the S8, but may be in next month, I will change my mobile phone to One Plus 8T Pro just because of PUBG addiction. olansi


----------



## pointbob (May 5, 2021)

elucidity said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just wondering if there's an Android tablet anyone here would recommend that's (relatively) easy to root? Ideally 7 - 8", I recently tried with a Samsung T295 but couldn't seem to get past Knox flagging the software as compromised when using Magisk.

Click to collapse



love my *Samsung smt713

use it with my mavic pro - fits perfect..*


----------



## pointbob (May 5, 2021)

jonny786 said:


> I liked ifinix honor 8 which is cheap and includes best features.

Click to collapse



no 4k ..boo


----------



## moodycharles037 (May 6, 2021)

I think that I will buy iPhone 12. I was thinking about for a long period


----------



## Adeelnm (May 6, 2021)

Have nexus 6p since 2017. It was working fine. I had no issue that it doesn't get any more Google update etc.
After 2020, battery started to cause issues. At first few months I didn't notice this but it randomly shuts down even at 60. This issue got worse. It now shuts down even at 75.
As I am typing, I have it charging because I don't want to lose what I wrote.
There are ways like replace the battery and sale it etc etc. But to be honest, I don't want to do. I am more than happy with it.
My usage is quora, youtube, ludo and hardly 1 or 2 other apps.
Budget is $200 max. Please suggest phones that can replace this device


----------



## davidbeckham12 (May 14, 2021)

This is a good phone



Đây là một chiếc điện thoại tốt


----------



## wreck_it_ralph (May 16, 2021)

I just ordered the Pixel 4a. Not the flashiest phone on the market but I've read the camera is decent and I want to play with that some. I'm on a budget and my choices are limited on Google fi. I'm still excited to have a Pixel. I haven't tried one as of yet.


----------



## Bunekalabalık (May 18, 2021)

Google Pixel phones do not come to the country where I live, so I can't buy a Google Pixel. Maybe I can get Poco X3 PRO.


----------



## scaling_governor (May 18, 2021)

It all depends whether you want a budget phone, mid-range or flagship phone. I recently bought a budget phone based on Helio chipset with PoweVR graphics. I am satisfied. It works like it is a mid-range phone. Helio chipset is very good in my opinion and PowerVR is my favourite GPU. I don't need flagship devices. But if you want a flagship phone I would go for One Plus 9 pro.


----------



## Alex Perry (May 18, 2021)

Hi.

I'm looking for a phone that will be used exclusively as DAP, literally just to listening music with my iems.
I'm tired of DAPs itself with horrible UI and systems, even on the expensive ones.

But, i don't know what kind of hardware to look for, i was thinking about Poco M3 but that thing it's too much for that i think, would be good to save as much money as possible for a such simple device and purpose.

My needs:
- Cheap - $100/$150 range at max. 
- SD slot for music library
- Headphone jack
- Battery life
- Easy and friendly custom OS support 

Some questions:
Those MediaTek Helio cpus should be enough or should i aim for Snapdragons only?
2GB of ram it's enough? 3GB? or 4GB to be on a safe place for years even for something to just play music?
UFS memory would be a game changer for my case?

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## scaling_governor (May 18, 2021)

Alex Perry said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm looking for a phone that will be used exclusively as DAP, literally just to listening music with my iems.
> I'm tired of DAPs itself with horrible UI and systems, even on the expensive ones.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, Helio chipset should be just fine. 3 GB of RAM is minimum for newer Androids. I think you should be fine with eMMC 5.1 flash memory. No need for expensive phones with UFS.


----------



## Alex Perry (May 19, 2021)

scaling_governor said:


> Yes, Helio chipset should be just fine. 3 GB of RAM is minimum for newer Androids. I think you should be fine with eMMC 5.1 flash memory. No need for expensive phones with UFS.

Click to collapse



Man, after some research, looks like MediaTek ones are horrible and no custom roms on his side as well to make things worse. I'm looking for the M3 again.


----------



## scaling_governor (May 19, 2021)

Alex Perry said:


> Man, after some research, looks like MediaTek ones are horrible and no custom roms on his side as well to make things worse. I'm looking for the M3 again.

Click to collapse



You said


Alex Perry said:


> would be good to save as much money as possible for a such simple device and purpose.

Click to collapse



That's why I recommended Mediatek. They're not so bad. They offer good value for money. It all depends on what you need. I wish you to find the right phone according to your needs.


----------



## pojr (May 19, 2021)

i currently own a pixel 3a. phone has been great to me, and i recently unlocked the bootloader and changed the os to Lineage. love it.

thinking about trying either the pixel 5 or pixel 4a. the camera is one of the most important features to me. what do you guys recommend for a phone with a great camera? doesnt have to be just the pixel lineup.


----------



## Lina1 (May 20, 2021)

I thinking to buy a Xiaomi redmi pro 10. It's budget phone but nice with characteristics.


----------



## headzy (May 23, 2021)

Still! Happy with my s7 edge, camera is great, plenty CPU and ram, only will upgrade when phones have an impressive optical zoom and stabilisation.  Maybe another 3 years away for me to upgrade.


----------



## XDboy YT BG (May 24, 2021)

XDboy YT BG said:


> *New phone suggestions?*
> 
> Hello. Recently I've been wondering what phone to get, as I'm tired of my 2013 Galaxy S4 which i pretty much use for experiments and my main, Huawei P9. The thing just has lower space than my needings, it's kinda slowed down and the quality is not the best. Any suggestions? I can choose from a Xiaomi to a Samsung, except a Huawei.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey guys. It's me again, 9 months later. I just want to announce that I got a Galaxy S9 6 months ago, and I'm super happy with it. I don't need any suggestions anymore either, as I have also picked my next phone after my S9!

Cheers from Bulgaria by XDboy


----------



## XDboy YT BG (May 24, 2021)

XDboy YT BG said:


> *New phone suggestions?*
> 
> Hello. Recently I've been wondering what phone to get, as I'm tired of my 2013 Galaxy S4 which i pretty much use for experiments and my main, Huawei P9. The thing just has lower space than my needings, it's kinda slowed down and the quality is not the best. Any suggestions? I can choose from a Xiaomi to a Samsung, except a Huawei.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hey guys. It's me again, 9 months later. I just want to announce that I got a Galaxy S9 6 months ago, and I'm super happy with it. I don't need any suggestions anymore either, as I have also picked my next phone after my S9!

Cheers from Bulgaria by XDboy


----------



## Old Molasses (May 26, 2021)

Confused Between Apple 12 Pro and Samsung's S20 :/


----------



## bellatornie (May 26, 2021)

hi nice


----------



## Adeelnm (May 26, 2021)

I am looking for a phone that has the following requirements

Must be launched in 2020+ 
Must have 3400+mah battery
Must have 25+w charger
Must have fingerprint
Must have good specs that can play games like clash royale, gardenscapes,ludo etc
Screen size above 5.4


----------



## aniketkus1405 (May 28, 2021)

s0ja said:


> Probably the new iPhone, depending on what they come up with.
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using XDA

Click to collapse



iphone best


----------



## aniketkus1405 (May 28, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> I am looking for a phone that has the following requirements
> 
> Must be launched in 2020+
> Must have 3400+mah battery
> ...

Click to collapse



poco x3 pro


----------



## Adeelnm (May 28, 2021)

aniketkus1405 said:


> poco x3

Click to collapse



Will look for it. Reading review of people who actually used it.


----------



## scaling_governor (Jun 1, 2021)

pojr said:


> i currently own a pixel 3a. phone has been great to me, and i recently unlocked the bootloader and changed the os to Lineage. love it.
> 
> thinking about trying either the pixel 5 or pixel 4a. the camera is one of the most important features to me. what do you guys recommend for a phone with a great camera? doesnt have to be just the pixel lineup.

Click to collapse



Sharp Aquos R6 is very interesting. It’s the first phone with 1-inch camera sensor. It has an OLED display with 240 Hz refresh rate, 2200 nits peak brightness, Qualcomm Snapdragon 888, 12 GB RAM, and a 5.000 mAh battery. I haven't seen the pictures yet but it's a very interesting hardware, especially the camera. Good luck with your search for a phone with a great camera.


----------



## colekayley (Jun 2, 2021)

In 2021, buying the best phone means looking for something that should last you a few years. Smartphones’ upgrade cycles are slowing down for a reason: even at lower prices, it’s getting harder and harder to buy a lemon. In other words, you don’t have to spend a huge amount to get something great, as a bunch of great smartphones are available for around $800. It’s harder than ever to decide between everything in that range, but for most people, my pick for the best phone is the Apple iPhone 12.

Luckily, if you’re looking for a no-compromise smartphone at any price, the choices over a thousand dollars are much clearer. If you like Android, the Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra is incredibly good. And if you want to get the best smartphone on a budget, you can find something really good for under $500 or even under $400. For those recommendations, you can check out our guide to budget smartphones.

A great smartphone will last you for several years (at least), have a great camera, a nice screen, long battery life, and be fast enough to do all the work, social networking, and gaming you want to pack into a day. Believe it or not, all of those things are easier than ever to find in a phone — so picking the best one is often a matter of degrees or preferences.


----------



## kingozilla (Jun 3, 2021)

This question is completely dependent. If we have condone the price.. Galaxy S21 Ultra 512GB, definitely.


----------



## theunlucky (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi, 
Hope you can help me:
I'm starting to look for a new smartphone as dailydriver. Am in no hurry, so I can wait for the new devices in automn aso.

My requirements:
must:
- European LTE-Bands (B20)
- Google Safetynet-certified (i have to use apps that require this)
- either 64GB internal or microSD
- good GPS (incl. Galileo, Glonass)*
- good compass*
- Battery to last 2 days with normal DOT (non-Gamer!)
- Fingerprint/NFC/good Wifi
- decent Cam for snapshots/panoramic
- Support for alternative OS (Lineage, /e/ aso) for the "2nd life"
- "not too big" < 6,5" (i like phones that fit in my pocket)

would be nice:
- DualSIM or eSim + microSIM-slot
- wireless charging
- "clean as possible" Stock-Android
- "unbloatable" **

* current phone (Xiaomi Mi9SE) somewhat struggles with getting a good fix and/or orientation; sucks when navigating with the bycicle
** I love that "hack" for Xiaomi-Phones to get rid of everything Bloat I don't need/want...


Which devices should I aim for? 
(currently, I kinda prefer the OnePlus9-models - are they still recommendable? If yes I'd wait until the price drops)


----------



## TequilaTaco (Jun 9, 2021)

Greetings!
Which one of the next budget smartphones is the best choice? i want something decent at least for netflix, multimedia, youtube, movies and maybe some old games with mid-low settings, emulators and retro gaming stuff.

*Samsung a70* 
(SuperAMOLED, 6.5", CPU: Snapdragon 675  GPU: Adreno612 )

*Samsung a32* 
(SuperAMOLED, 6.5", CPU: Helio G80,  GPU: Mali G52-MP2 )

*Samsuns a21s* 
(PLS-TFT, 6.5", CPU: Exynos 850,          GPU: Mali G52-MP1 )

*Samsung a12* 
(IPS-TFT, 6.5",  CPU: Helio P35,            GPU: PowerVR GE8320 )

*Moto g9 Play* 
(IPS-LCD 6.5" CPU: Snapdragon 662,    GPU: Adreno 610 )

*Moto g9 Power* 
(IPS-LCD 6.5" CPU: Snapdragon 662,    GPU: Adreno 610 )


----------



## c-f-g (Jun 11, 2021)

After spidering my xiaomi redmi note 4 and finding out that replacing the glass isn't that easy I'm now looking for a new smartphone, that

a) is either easy to repair
Interestingly this only seems to apply to fairphone and other sustainable phone, but they are way to expensive for their specs (I'd be willing to pay 50€ over a normal non sustainable phone, but not 150 or more...).

or b) won't break at all
I checked some rugged phones (the most appealing to me was the umidigi bison) but most of them lack updates/mods.

This is what I want:
- easy to repair/no breaking glass at all
-hardware capable of running for at least 3, better 5 years
-updates for that period
-4g bands for europe should be supported
-i _don't_ need a good camera, wide-angle, triple camera, 90+hz display, oled, 5g

I want to pay max 200€.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions.


----------



## Martin_Kauz (Jun 13, 2021)

c-f-g said:


> After spidering my xiaomi redmi note 4 and finding out that replacing the glass isn't that easy I'm now looking for a new smartphone, that
> 
> a) is either easy to repair
> Interestingly this only seems to apply to fairphone and other sustainable phone, but they are way to expensive for their specs (I'd be willing to pay 50€ over a normal non sustainable phone, but not 150 or more...).
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you find anything. I am looking for excatly the same! Best regards


----------



## c-f-g (Jun 15, 2021)

Martin_Kauz said:


> Did you find anything. I am looking for excatly the same! Best regards

Click to collapse



Not really. I decided to go for Poco X3 Pro, because it's got gorilla glas 6. This in combination with a good cover may be enough to protect it sufficently.
If you're a german citizen as I suppose, there's a deal for this smartphone today - check out the poco app.


----------



## Adeelnm (Jun 16, 2021)

I am looking for a phone that has the following requirements.

Must be launched in 2020+
Must have 3400+mah battery
Must have 15+w charger or fast charging
Must have fingerprint
Must have good specs that can play games like clash royale, gardenscapes,ludo etc
Screen size above 5.4
Right now I only got Poco X3 pro suggestion. But I need more phones to consider. Like at least 5.


----------



## marychap (Jun 29, 2021)

samsuns s21


----------



## kintwofan (Jun 30, 2021)

I have got to say we kind of get screwed in the United States especially in Verizon. I'm looking for a new phone running the snapdragon 888, 512 GB or SD card sorry and a 6.6 or smaller screen size. Every phone I find I like won't work with my carrier. 

On a side note I don't want Samsung phones. I'm looking at the Sony Xperia, but jeez that price tag hurts. Wish Nokia would do their 10 preview. Any other suggestions?


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jun 30, 2021)

If you are looking for a device from Samsung currently, I can suggest Galaxy M32 with Helio G80 chipset, It is so good.


----------



## TheyCallMeWill (Jun 30, 2021)

I currently have the OnePlus 9 and I am thinking about switching over to the ASUS Zenfone 8. 

I'm a fan of smaller phones, and I thought the OnePlus would impress me but the only thing I can speak really good about it is the WarpCharge feature. Still a good phone, just not my taste.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Jul 2, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> If you are looking for a device from Samsung currently, I can suggest Galaxy M32 with Helio G80 chipset, It is so good.

Click to collapse



Samsung has now launched even Galaxy A22 smartphone with the same Mediatek chipset. What do you think about this.


----------



## elesbb (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey everyone,

I am a long time sprint user and have been loving my S10 5G WITH ROOT.

T-Mobile now owns sprint or whatever and I am being informed that come January 2022, my phone will no longer function on the CDMA network. From my understanding, this means no voice. Data will still function, but calls and text will not.

As not to my surprise, T-Mobile is not willing to do squat to help me. They are giving out a "free" phone. This just means zero down, but with a 24 month installment plan. How am I not surprised? This is how they are getting me out of my grandfathered plan which I refuse to leave.

So I am stuck fronting the cost of another phone - I don't mind too much.

What I do mind - I love Samsung devices. I wanted the S21 but since android 11 update, it is no longer able to be rooted. Root is a must for me. Another thing with Samsung devices - you can force the LTE band you want it to connect to. I love this because it greatly improves my speeds and service in different areas.


I am here asking if anyone can give me some new phone recommendations that meet my criteria:

1. MUST be able to be rooted
2. MUST be able to support the new T-Mobile network
3. HIGHLY DESIRED to be able to select/force a specific LTE band

Please share any ideas you may have!


My last resort is to keep what I have, and use Google Voice for everything.


----------



## Hippie459MN (Jul 7, 2021)

elesbb said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am a long time sprint user and have been loving my S10 5G WITH ROOT.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey me too... Im still using my old Galaxy S5 and I have a Galaxy S8+ thats unlocked (Used to be an AT&T phone) I was going to switch to but if your S10 wont work, my S8+ certainly wont. The new Sony Experia 1 III looks like and amazing phone but wont be released until mid Aug and who knows if root will be available. But if it is, im on board. Until then, im shopping for a rootable phone as well, and it MUST have an SD card slot that will work on this new T-Mobile stuff.


----------



## Burgrio (Jul 16, 2021)

I recommend you to buy Galaxy Notepad


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jul 21, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> I am looking for a phone that has the following requirements.
> 
> Must be launched in 2020+
> Must have 3400+mah battery
> ...

Click to collapse



You can go for a Samsung Galaxy F22 smartphone with Helio G80 processor. This one has good performance and is low on cost as well.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 22, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Samsung has now launched even Galaxy A22 smartphone with the same Mediatek chipset. What do you think about this.

Click to collapse



Good option but a 5G smartphone would be a good thing at this moment. The new Redmi Note 10T with Dimensity 700 chipset looks better.


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jul 23, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> Good option but a 5G smartphone would be a good thing at this moment. The new Redmi Note 10T with Dimensity 700 chipset looks better.

Click to collapse



I think I have found my perfect device. Nord 2 it is. Good Dimensity 1200 processor and a really powerful camera section as well.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 24, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> I think I have found my perfect device. Nord 2 it is. Good Dimensity 1200 processor and a really powerful camera section as well.

Click to collapse



Not so fast buddy. Now there is a Poco device as well at the same cost and the same Mediatek Dimensity 1200 chipset. Choose wisely.


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jul 26, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> Not so fast buddy. Now there is a Poco device as well at the same cost and the same Mediatek Dimensity 1200 chipset. Choose wisely.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy. I will choose after a lot of deliberation. Although my budget is a bit short and I may even get an Oppo Reno 6 with Dimensity 900 processor.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 27, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> Thanks buddy. I will choose after a lot of deliberation. Although my budget is a bit short and I may even get an Oppo Reno 6 with Dimensity 900 processor.

Click to collapse



Dimensity 900 is also a good option but Dimensity 1200 is a lot better. If you waited for some time, wait a little more and get something like Nord 2 which is much better.


----------



## juniorhero (Jul 27, 2021)

which is the best root friendly phone to buy in 2021?
budget 200$


----------



## schlager P. (Jul 28, 2021)

c-f-g said:


> Not really. I decided to go for Poco X3 Pro, because it's got gorilla glas 6. This in combination with a good cover may be enough to protect it sufficently.
> If you're a german citizen as I suppose, there's a deal for this smartphone today - check out the poco app.

Click to collapse



I spidered my Poco f2 pro and was told that (besides being a hefty 190€) there Is a chance the phone detects a replaced component and because of this switches off the fingerprint reader, since I use it a lot I'm typing this on a cracked device. anyone knows if this's true?


----------



## schlager P. (Jul 28, 2021)

Hippie459MN said:


> Hey me too... Im still using my old Galaxy S5 and I have a Galaxy S8+ thats unlocked (Used to be an AT&T phone) I was going to switch to but if your S10 wont work, my S8+ certainly wont. The new Sony Experia 1 III looks like and amazing phone but wont be released until mid Aug and who knows if root will be available. But if it is, im on board. Until then, im shopping for a rootable phone as well, and it MUST have an SD card slot that will work on this new T-Mobile stuff.

Click to collapse



why don't you opt for a II, III is very expensive, no root (yet), minor changes all around (from what I read)


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jul 28, 2021)

juniorhero said:


> which is the best root friendly phone to buy in 2021?
> budget 200$

Click to collapse



If you wish to have something from Samsung, something like Galaxy A32 5G with Dimensity 700 chipset is advisable.


----------



## robert.y9191 (Jul 28, 2021)

Looking for a phone with a great camera for someone on a budget.
Thank you


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 29, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> If you wish to have something from Samsung, something like Galaxy A32 5G with Dimensity 700 chipset is advisable.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but there are cheaper smartphones as well. Like Redmi Note 10T with a Dimensity 700 chipset would be a better option.


----------



## assolutoorientale (Jul 29, 2021)

Hi
I need to replace a bq x2 pro whose screen cable got cut..
I'd like as a compact mobile, where acr works flawlessly, and would not like to spend more than 300 euro
I tried with an LG g8 but people I called couldn't hear me if I was on speakerphone..
I don't know whether to try with another g8 or some xperia 10/5 ii/iii
Don't know why but I feel like Chinaphones like vivo OPPO etc have a bad lifespan..
What do you advice?


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Jul 30, 2021)

assolutoorientale said:


> Hi
> I need to replace a bq x2 pro whose screen cable got cut..
> I'd like as a compact mobile, where acr works flawlessly, and would not like to spend more than 300 euro
> I tried with an LG g8 but people I called couldn't hear me if I was on speakerphone..
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, Chinese ones are short-lived and not really durable. But the ones at high cost could do well. You can go for something like OnePlus Nord 2 with Dimensity 1200 processor. This can do well enough.


----------



## assolutoorientale (Jul 30, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> Yeah, Chinese ones are short-lived and not really durable. But the ones at high cost could do well. You can go for something like OnePlus Nord 2 with Dimensity 1200 processor. This can do well enough.

Click to collapse



Would it survive three or four years?


----------



## Shadowthor (Jul 31, 2021)

If you are looking a phone with continuous updates, you might want to consider the pixel 6. Google has vouched to support the phone for 5 years.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Jul 31, 2021)

assolutoorientale said:


> Would it survive three or four years?

Click to collapse



Actually, yes. Chinese of course, but these phones like Oppo Reno 6 Pro and Nord 2 at higher costs have better build quality and using a 6nm Mediatek chipset is also helpful for them because of new technology.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 1, 2021)

assolutoorientale said:


> I need to replace a bq x2 pro whose screen cable got cut..
> 
> Don't know why but I feel like Chinaphones like vivo OPPO etc have a bad lifespan..

Click to collapse



I never heard that brand before, I suggest you look at Xiaomi or POCO in your price range.
I owned so many phones from Sony, Samsung, LG, Motorola, Lenovo, Google and waiting a Poco M3 to arrive.
In my opinion the only phone Samsung ever made right was the S2, what they make now is just overpriced marketing crap.
So disappointed also about LG phones (I bought 5-6 years ago) due to the manufacturing quality and very very poor battery endurance.
The latest Motorola are OK.
Lenovo P2 has been good and I'm waiting to replace it with the Poco M3.
Very very bad experience with the Google pixel 2XL, the phone is OK but the battery doesn't last half day!
I like the latest Nokia for their manufacturing quality but again the battery endurance disappoints me.
As you can see my bad experience was with Korean phones including the Google one which I believe it's a Google design made in China.
Xiaomi is a Chinese brand and it has became the second world's most sought phone so do you thing this is a fake detail?


----------



## tonyreimer (Aug 1, 2021)

I'd use my Poco x3 nfc but the service is very bad on it where I am in Canada


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 1, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> Yeah, Chinese ones are short-lived and not really durable. But the ones at high cost could do well. You can go for something like OnePlus Nord 2 with Dimensity 1200 processor. This can do well enough.

Click to collapse



I wholly disagree with you r statements.
China has caught up with the phone industry and the latest middle range phones can easily beat any other brand from America or Korea for price and performances.
The phone you suggested is way off the OP's price range.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 1, 2021)

tonyreimer said:


> I'd use my Poco x3 nfc but the service is very bad on it where I am in Canada

Click to collapse



I prefer the Poco M3 because of the bigger battery.
I don't care (for example) that the X3 is faster if its battery doesn't last one day of high performance.
What do you mean by poor service, do you refer to post sales support or network reception?


----------



## tonyreimer (Aug 1, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I prefer the Poco M3 because of the bigger battery.
> I don't care (for example) that the X3 is faster if its battery doesn't last one day of high performance.
> What do you mean by poor service, do you refer to post sales support or network reception?

Click to collapse



Network reception.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 1, 2021)

tonyreimer said:


> Network reception.

Click to collapse



You need to tell what Sim card carrier you use in Canada.
Canada network bands


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 1, 2021)

Agreed, you need to check which bands you need. Example: For Bell and Telus, if you need 5G you need a phone that supports n66 band. For Rogers, I think it has two 5G bands.


----------



## assolutoorientale (Aug 1, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I never heard that brand before, I suggest you look at Xiaomi or POCO in your price range.
> I owned so many phones from Sony, Samsung, LG, Motorola, Lenovo, Google and waiting a Poco M3 to arrive.
> In my opinion the only phone Samsung ever made right was the S2, what they make now is just overpriced marketing crap.
> So disappointed also about LG phones (I bought 5-6 years ago) due to the manufacturing quality and very very poor battery endurance.
> ...

Click to collapse



Bq used to be a Spaniard brand.. not bad i assume... Till I had smashed the screen twice.... 
Nokia was tempting me, but no jack and some other feature made me change idea 


I've never used a xiaomi.. Any bad side of it?


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 2, 2021)

assolutoorientale said:


> I've never used a xiaomi.. Any bad side of it?

Click to collapse



All phones are different even if they are from the same brand.
Xiaomi is now the second in the world for sales and that tells a lot.
Generally speaking when you buy a new model of electronics (including computer hardware and software, games etc. etc.) there are always some little things to that need tuning and regarding phone it's accomplished by releasing an updated firmware or ROM.
I never had a Xiaomi (I'm waiting for a M3) but I read a lot on forums and on GSMArena and XDA Developers, you can also check the POCO forums.
The first releases of the M3 had some little issues that were already fixed.
Years ago I bought a Motorola for my mum and that phone also has some little issues BUT it works and it does what we need.
So the same is for Xiaomi and it depends on what what specific model you're looking for.


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Aug 2, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I wholly disagree with you r statements.
> China has caught up with the phone industry and the latest middle range phones can easily beat any other brand from America or Korea for price and performances.
> The phone you suggested is way off the OP's price range.

Click to collapse



China is doing well because people are loving the cheap stuff which delivers more on paper these days more than quality. And besides, Mediatek chipsets have a huge role in making these smartphones affordable.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 2, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> China is doing well because people are loving the cheap stuff which delivers more on paper these days more than quality. And besides, Mediatek chipsets have a huge role in making these smartphones affordable.

Click to collapse



Not only Mediatek chipset but you can buy budget Chinese phones with more expensive chipsets too.
What Chinese people understand is business, you can buy  a Chinese phone with a non removable battery and you can find it on Aliexpress.
If you buy an iPhone, you may NOT replace the screen or the battery unless you only go to an authorised Apple store, and I read too many stories of not reparable phones which requires replacement when then they were repaired by an independent technician.
But what is doing now Apple is locking screens and batteries with a digital a code that must matches with the one embed in the board that only an authorised center is able to unlock.
And Apple buys the phones from China, call it monopoly!


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 2, 2021)

Not all items from China have bad QC considering majority of the phones are made there. But I agree with mobnoob that it is definitely more affordable with better hardware. Hopefully the craziness of flagship models being 1k plus starts to drop. Especially since Apple started the trend to include less for the same price and other manufacturers are following.


----------



## ankitgupta01 (Aug 3, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> If you buy an iPhone, you may NOT replace the screen or the battery unless you only go to an authorised Apple store

Click to collapse



I was never a fan of Apple because of iOS and this reason and Android device are far better. And in Android, Qualcomm Snapdragon processors were doing well. But for quite some time now, I think Qualcomm is not able to maintain that quality which used to have. Going down probably with time.


----------



## nitinyadav07 (Aug 4, 2021)

ankitgupta01 said:


> I was never a fan of Apple because of iOS and this reason and Android device are far better. And in Android, Qualcomm Snapdragon processors were doing well. But for quite some time now, I think Qualcomm is not able to maintain that quality which used to have. Going down probably with time.

Click to collapse



Agree to this. And the main advantage of Snapdragon going down went to Mediatek. Now they are the highest smartphone chipset shippers in the world.


----------



## zyxx (Aug 4, 2021)

Is there an updated (2021)  list of which phones are easier to root / Unlock the bootloader / flash a ROM? I'd like to buy a phone that'll last me for a few years, I don't like to generate eWaste and any new phone more than suffices for my needs.

Do any of the "alternative" brands like PinePhone provide stable daily drivers?


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 5, 2021)

zyxx said:


> Is there an updated (2021)  list of which phones are easier to root / Unlock the bootloader / flash a ROM? I'd like to buy a phone that'll last me for a few years, I don't like to generate eWaste and any new phone more than suffices for my needs.
> 
> Do any of the "alternative" brands like PinePhone provide stable daily drivers?

Click to collapse



I used a Lenovo P2 (android 6) for 5 years and I never had any problem so I don't understand why people want the latest updates or they suicide?
No phone brand will give you more than 2-3 years updates also 2-3 years later we will see even much more powerful and affordable phones, thanks to China.
I believe in the next 4-5 years you will change phone anyways.


----------



## zyxx (Aug 5, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I used a Lenovo P2 (android 6) for 5 years and I never had any problem so I don't understand why people want the latest updates or they suicide?
> No phone brand will give you more than 2-3 years updates also 2-3 years later we will see even much more powerful and affordable phones, thanks to China.
> I believe in the next 4-5 years you will change phone anyways.

Click to collapse



Here's why. Any suggestions for a new flash-friendly phone?


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 5, 2021)

zyxx said:


> Here's why. Any suggestions for a new flash-friendly phone?

Click to collapse



You're a bit in contradiction with what you're looking for.
You're looking for a root friendly friendly phone at the same time for a phone that you can use for a few years so I gave you the example about my Lenovo P2 which I "never" rooted.
Regarding Google, everything, every app you install you MUST give 100% permissions to 100% of your phone which goes to whatever is in American servers where your private information goes stolen by hackers or by the CIA.
And again regarding your link, it refers to a loser who got a carrier locked phone so I wasted my time by reading your suggestion.


----------



## flash713 (Aug 7, 2021)

This is what I plan on getting next!


----------



## Adeelnm (Aug 17, 2021)

nitinyadav07 said:


> You can go for a Samsung Galaxy F22 smartphone with Helio G80 processor. This one has good performance and is low on cost as well.

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy F22 is not available here. However I have shortlisted few mobiles. All these smartphones with minimal specs as I am not a gamer and almost everyday I use is for YouTube, news and sometimes play games like gardens apes, wordscape etc. 
Samsung Galaxy A22 
Samsung Galaxy A32 
Xiaomi redmi note 10S 
Xiaomi redmi note 10T
Xiaomi redmi note 10 pro 
Infinix Note 10 
OnePlus Nord N100
OnePlus Nord N10
OnePlus Nord CE
Tell me which one to go for or what do you prefer over others,


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 17, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> Samsung Galaxy F22 is not available here. However I have shortlisted few mobiles. All these smartphones with minimal specs as I am not a gamer and almost everyday I use is for YouTube, news and sometimes play games like gardens apes, wordscape etc.
> Samsung Galaxy A22
> Samsung Galaxy A32
> Xiaomi redmi note 10S
> ...

Click to collapse



Be careful, you need to check if the phones you listed are compatible with your country's network, sometimes even locally sold phones are restricted to a specific carrier.
I wouldn't waste too much time and go for Xiaomi, Samsung is overpriced while the other brands are less known.
The Xiaomi redmi note 10 pro has the best performances: better screen protection and resolution; more powerful CPU and GPU; the camera should be OK unless you want to be a photographer; it's more  expensive.
Xiaomi has became the world's second phone maker for sales after Samsung, expect next year to see it become the first in the world.


----------



## Adeelnm (Aug 17, 2021)

After reading few comments here, it is said to go for Chinese brand. But I am still confused between xiaomi, oneplus nord series, Samsung and poco.
Let me make it easy for everyone

Budget is roughly 250-300 USD. 
Battery should be 4000mah and ideally 5000mah.
Don't want THE FASTEST SMARTPHONE as I am not a gamer.
Screen type/resolution /refresh rate etccan be any.
Screen size must be 6-7inch
Finger print musy
I hope I made it easy for you.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 17, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> I hope I made it easy for you.

Click to collapse



Finally you said what kind of phone you're looking for but you still don't follow the previous questions.
Where you will buy the phone from and what is your country?
If you buy a phone from Xiaomi in that price range, you get a fast phone because that is Xiaomi, the best you can get cheaper than any one other.
In the previous list you didn't mention POCO so I didn't suggest you the M3 which is much cheaper and still powerful for what is offers.
POCO was a Xiaomi brand and now it has became their own brand so you get the same Xiaomi quality.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 17, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> After reading few comments here, it is said to go for Chinese brand. But I am still confused between xiaomi, oneplus nord series, Samsung and poco.
> Let me make it easy for everyone
> 
> Budget is roughly 250-300 dollars
> ...

Click to collapse



PoCo m3 pro is an option you can consider. You mention a budget. Is that in USD or CAD?


----------



## Adeelnm (Aug 18, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Finally you said what kind of phone you're looking for but you still don't follow the previous questions.
> Where you will buy the phone from and what is your country?
> If you buy a phone from Xiaomi in that price range, you get a fast phone because that is Xiaomi, the best you can get cheaper than any one other.
> In the previous list you didn't mention POCO so I didn't suggest you the M3 which is much cheaper and still powerful for what is offers.
> POCO was a Xiaomi brand and now it has became their own brand so you get the same Xiaomi quality.

Click to collapse



My country is Pakistan and the phones I mentioned are available here. 
There are literally lots of websites to order from but I always prefer local stores with good reputation.
So, after all, you recommend poco devices?


----------



## Adeelnm (Aug 18, 2021)

Usd


Shadowthor said:


> PoCo m3 pro is an option you can consider. You mention a budget. Is that in USD or CAD

Click to collapse





Shadowthor said:


> PoCo m3 pro is an option you can consider. You mention a budget. Is that in USD or CAD?

Click to collapse



USD.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 18, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> My country is Pakistan and the phones I mentioned are available here.
> There are literally lots of websites to order from but I always prefer local stores with good reputation.
> So, after all, you recommend poco devices?

Click to collapse



POCO like Xiaomi is the best for price and product value.
I already did my research and I chose the POCO M3.
Bare in mind that there are a few versions and even if they call it "global" version, you still need to check what banks it can work with.
Don't buy the European (EU) version because there is a network restriction that you need to activate with an European sim card before you can use the phone.
Anyway, the POCO M3 box has a sticker which tells what is the version and unfortunately only the internal booklet tells all bands so you need to open the box.
I believe that the global version should suffice unless in Pakistan shops (could be) there is another version.
You can check Pakistan network bands here ---> Pakistan bands


----------



## Adeelnm (Aug 18, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> POCO like Xiaomi is the best for price and product value.
> I already did my research and I chose the POCO M3.
> Bare in mind that there are a few versions and even if they call it "global" version, you still need to check what banks it can work with.
> Don't buy the European (EU) version because there is a network restriction that you need to activate with an European sim card before you can use the phone.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for such info. Obviously I was confused in choosing which brand to go for and options were Samsung, xiaomi, Poco and Oneplus nord series. Now I am inclined towards poco as the first suggestion given to me was poco x3 Pro.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 20, 2021)

Adeelnm said:


> Thanks for such info. Obviously I was confused in choosing which brand to go for and options were Samsung, xiaomi, Poco and Oneplus nord series. Now I am inclined towards poco as the first suggestion given to me was poco x3 Pro.

Click to collapse



You can also look into the Motorola Edge 20 Fusion that's launching as well.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 23, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> You can also look into the Motorola Edge 20 Fusion that's launching as well.

Click to collapse



Motorola devices suck in terms of camera, although the Mediatek chipset used in this is good enough. I find the camera section of Poco F3 Pro really good among recent devices.


----------



## DingbatCA (Aug 23, 2021)

With the upcoming shutdown of 3G I find my self in the annoying spot of having to upgrade my phone... I currently have a Sony XZ2 Compact, and love it.  But it will no longer be supported by most of the US cell phone carriers as of 2022 when 3G is shutdown.  Although it is a 4G capable phone, it does not support VoLTE on AT&T or T-Mobile. :-(

I am having a rather hard time finding a phone that meets the following criteria:
1) Has a good camera.  Basically as good ay my current XZ2c, or better.
2) Equal, or better CPU/RAM to my XZ2c.
3) 4G VoLTE support on the 4 major carriers in the USA (Verizon, AT&T, Sprint, T-Mobile)...
4) LineageOS 18.1, with a good chance of LineageOS 19+

Any ideas/thoughts?  Am I asking for too much?


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 23, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Motorola devices suck in terms of camera, although the Mediatek chipset used in this is good enough. I find the camera section of Poco F3 Pro really good among recent devices.

Click to collapse



Well, the software definitely isn't great. But with gcam mod, it's better. If you are talking about out of box support, Huawei phones had good camera support but is now handicapped with lack of gms. Next best thing maybe oneplus with the hassleblad lenses or Sony Xperia.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 24, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Next best thing maybe oneplus with the hassleblad lenses or Sony Xperia.

Click to collapse



Sony Xperia offers good camera but they have gone very rare with their launches. OnePlus devices are good in terns of camera and quality. Nord 2 is actually quite good with the D1200 chipset.


----------



## DingbatCA (Aug 24, 2021)

Thoughts on the Samsung Galaxy S10e (SM-G970U) running LineageOS 18.1?


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 24, 2021)

DingbatCA said:


> Thoughts on the Samsung Galaxy S10e (SM-G970U) running LineageOS 18.1?

Click to collapse



It's fine. Just doesn't have 5G support.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 25, 2021)

Will installing GCam in Motorola devices like Moto Edge 20 fusion help the camera lovers?


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 26, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Will installing GCam in Motorola devices like Moto Edge 20 fusion help the camera lovers?

Click to collapse



I can't speak on behalf of Moto Edge 20, but for the Motorola Edge+, gcam made a difference. 

With the recent Moto Edge S/Moto G100, the stock camera is a lot better than before so gcam might not be necessary anymore but that depends on each user. Best way would be to try it out in person if you can or order from a vendor that allows refunds.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 27, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Motorola Edge+

Click to collapse



Moto Edge Plus was a high-end device and not everyone can afford it. And this camera thing always stands against buying Motorola devices. I was hoping to buy Edge 20 Fusion with Dimensity 800U processor but very skeptical because of the camera specs.


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 27, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Moto Edge Plus was a high-end device and not everyone can afford it. And this camera thing always stands against buying Motorola devices. I was hoping to buy Edge 20 Fusion with Dimensity 800U processor but very skeptical because of the camera specs.

Click to collapse



As far as I know the Motorola edge 20 has a variety of flavours so to speak. So there is what they considered flagship but not flagship pricing.

Similar with the Motorola edge +, I got it when it was not full price. It really depends on where and when you are getting it too.

Also gcam isn't only for flagships. It works with any phone that it's ported to. I just happened to test it out with the phone I have. I haven't tested it on the Motorola edge s yet. As I'm pretty happy with the new software that Motorola has put on it so far. 

If you are looking at long term use, I would look at long term investment. But if you are a person that needs the best camera. I would recommend carry an actual digital camera, we are not at the tech where a phone will replacement a dedicated digital camera.

If it is just for Facebook or Instagram, not publishing any phone will perform fairly well camera wise.

Your best option is to go into a store if it's possible and test out the phones you are interested in. Just going by paper specs won't help with the feel, look, etc.

Good luck.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Aug 30, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> As far as I know the Motorola edge 20 has a variety of flavours so to speak. So there is what they considered flagship but not flagship pricing.
> 
> Similar with the Motorola edge +, I got it when it was not full price. It really depends on where and when you are getting it too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the advise but I am not really into only cameras. Good enough cameras would do well. I used Moto Fusion Plus in the past and the experience was not so good with the cameras. That's why I was a bit concerned.


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 30, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Thanks for the advise but I am not really into only cameras. Good enough cameras would do well. I used Moto Fusion Plus in the past and the experience was not so good with the cameras. That's why I was a bit concerned.

Click to collapse



It is not easy to chose the right phone especially because phones have became complicated and sophisticated like computers.
I had a good impression about Xiaomi and Poco phones (made from same Xiaomi factory) until I bought a Poco M3.
Be ware mate, these corporations care nothing about clients and they NEVER ever replay to e-mails, Facebook messages and phone's help app where you ask support, they NEVER REPLAY!
The M3 has the call volume too low and when I'm outside, I feel very hard to hear the other side.
The wi-fi signal is too weak!
But even worse! The Poco M3 doesn't have the notification led!
Anything the phone receives, SMSs, phone calls, Messenger messages, WhatsApp, Wechat, Line, calendar alerts etc. etc., if you miss the bip because the phone is in your pocket, you don't know who called or messaged to you!
Stay away from these two misleading and cheating brands!


----------



## LBO6051 (Aug 30, 2021)

Hi, everyone!

My phone of 3 years (Samsung Galaxy J4+) recently bricked after I accidentally dropped it into a pool, and now I have to look for a replacement.

I'm not that well informed about the smartphone tech, and I don't follow any news regarding the advancements in this industry so I would appreciate it if somebody would be willing to give me some suggestions on my next purchase. Here are my requirements:

BUDGET: *€300* (I'm willing to increase this by around €50 as long as the improvements are worth it)

Things that I'm looking for in a new phone are:

*Battery capacity*
*Durability* (that is, able to last as long as possible without needing to be replaced like in 1 or 2 years)
*Storage space* (32GB or higher)
*Resolution* (720p or higher)
*Size* (less than 7")
RAM, CPU, GPU, etc. is not so much important to me as long as the phone has a decent chip and is not slow, so anything along the J4+ specs or better would be good enough for me.


Things that I don't care much about are:

*Camera quality* - Not a big camera user, and on the rare occasion where I do take a picture or record a video, I would just like that the picture/video quality does not look like garbage, otherwise I don't mind making sacrifices here
*Fingerprint sensors*
*NFC, Infrared, Radio, etc.*
*Waterproofing, Dustproofing, etc.* - While nice to have, it's not really something that I would be willing to pay a premium for
*5G* - There's no infrastructure for it in my country right now (Serbia), and besides, I don't care about that sort of thing. The only use that I need from it is when I need to enable data for the internet because I cannot find a Wi-Fi to connect to, which I believe 4G is good enough for this

My usage on the phone is pretty casual. Aside from the couple of calls I make and the texts I send, I mostly spend my time web browsing or watching YouTube videos. I don't play video games, aside from something small like Minesweeper to pass the time while I'm in a waiting room. I don't listen to music frequently, and when I do, it's mostly via speakers, so a headphone jack is optional.

Searching the net, these are the phones that I found:

*Poco F3* - €305
*Poco X3 Pro* - €185
*Samsung Galaxy A51* - €193
*Samsung Galaxy A52 (4G)* - €310
*Samsung Galaxy A72* - €331
*OnePlus Nord* - €193
*Xiaomi Mi 11 Lite 5G* - €222
*Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro* - €176
*Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 5G* - €125
*Xiaomi Mi 9T *- €83
*Huawei P40 Lite* - €115

Out of all of these, which one do you think is best? I feel like all these phones on the list fit the criteria of what I'm looking for, so I don't know if I should just go with the one that's cheapest and save money since my use case is so minimal, or go with the more expensive variants to ensure that the hardware improvement will mean better futureproofing?

Nonetheless, if you have a better suggestion from what I've found, please feel free to share it.

Thanks in forward!


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 31, 2021)

LBO6051 said:


> Searching the net, these are the phones that I found:
> 
> *Poco F3* - €305
> *Poco X3 Pro* - €185
> ...

Click to collapse



It's hard to say what is the best, if they are in your search criteria, just go for the cheapest or the average one.
Be very careful that Xiaomi and Poco do NOT have the notification led, don't make my same mistake I made with the Poco M3.
It's a nightmare, anything I receive I miss and I don't know what is happening when people send me a message, they make a video call request, a calendar reminder, NONE is displayed!
I made several attempts to reach Xiaomi and Poco, they NEVER replayed, be ware once you buy the phone, you're done for good!


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 31, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> But even worse! The Poco M3 doesn't have the notification led!
> Anything the phone receives, SMSs, phone calls, Messenger messages, WhatsApp, Wechat, Line, calendar alerts etc. etc., if you miss the bip because the phone is in your pocket, you do

Click to collapse





mobnoob said:


> It's hard to say what is the best, if they are in your search criteria, just go for the cheapest or the average one.
> Be very careful that Xiaomi and Poco do NOT have the notification led, don't make my same mistake I made with the Poco M3.
> It's a nightmare, anything I receive I miss and I don't know what is happening when people send me a message, they make a video call request, a calendar reminder, NONE is displayed!
> I made several attempts to reach Xiaomi and Poco, they NEVER replayed, be ware once you buy the phone, you're done for good!

Click to collapse



Good to know. But is it only the low/mid range phones that don't have the notification led?


----------



## mobnoob (Aug 31, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> Good to know. But is it only the low/mid range phones that don't have the notification led?

Click to collapse



I can't tell. I only learned it after I paid for the trash phone and started dealing with it.
Poco and Xiaomi don't say anything, they only tell BS about how great is the camera, the processor and all other useless garbage, but no mention on the only thing that is important in a phone, a notification led!


----------



## Shadowthor (Aug 31, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I can't tell. I only learned it after I paid for the trash phone and started dealing with it.
> Poco and Xiaomi don't say anything, they only tell BS about how great is the camera, the processor and all other useless garbage, but no mention on the only thing that is important in a phone, a notification led!

Click to collapse



I'm surprised they didn't respond at all. I have a feeling that a lot more phones will remove the notification led. 

For those thinking of a new phone that need root.

Magisk favourite feature of hiding root to allow it to pass safetynet is phasing out until a new developer takes over. It might be something to keep in mind if you are planning to get a new phone to root and wanting to use apps that require root to be hidden. 









						Magisk is dropping support for hiding root access from apps
					

Magisk, the popular Android rooting tool, will continue to be developed by topjohnwu, but without its root hiding feature called MagiskHide.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 1, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> I made several attempts to reach Xiaomi and Poco, they NEVER replayed, be ware once you buy the phone, you're done for good!

Click to collapse



Well, Poco and Redmi are sub-brands and Xiaomi is the parent to all these. And I never trust these Chinese brands because their hardware quality is really low. Motorola and Samsung are still better. All I look for is good processor and specifications and even if I have to buy a Helio processor, I make sure to resist unwanted ads and bloatware infested devices.


----------



## benedef (Sep 2, 2021)

I'd stay with Apple


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 2, 2021)

benedef said:


> I'd stay with Apple

Click to collapse



The iPhone is made in China, Apple buys for $250 and sells it to smart people for $1,500.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 3, 2021)

benedef said:


> I'd stay with Apple

Click to collapse



Well, just the opposite bro. I will always stay with Android, though I just keep experimenting with different Android chipsets. These days, I love what mediatek-powered smartphones deliver at low cost.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 3, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Well, just the opposite bro. I will always stay with Android, though

Click to collapse



Unfortunately smartphones (Android OS) have became very very sophisticated and hard to manage even more than computers due to the too many settings to deal with, add Google's own settings too.
For me it's ok but many people prefer iPhone because they don't understand anything, they just want to switch the phone on and use it.
I've used all Android versions and I must say that the latest versions added too many settings, they are good for privacy and permissions but again common people don't know how to deal with this stuff.
In my opinion Android OS needs a first start up interface where people can decide and set the main features especially regarding APPs' privacy, APPs to keep or to remove and permissions.


----------



## SultanGris (Sep 3, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Unfortunately smartphones (Android OS) have became very very sophisticated and hard to manage even more than computers due to the too many settings to deal with, add Google's own settings too.
> For me it's ok but many people prefer iPhone because they don't understand anything, they just want to switch the phone on and use it.
> I've used all Android versions and I must say that the latest versions added too many settings, they are good for privacy and permissions but again common people don't know how to deal with this stuff.
> In my opinion Android OS needs a first start up interface where people can decide and set the main features especially regarding APPs' privacy, APPs to keep or to remove and permissions.

Click to collapse



Android has an "easy mode" for apple users


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 4, 2021)

Please advise me a phone with *big battery* and it must have the *notification led*.
Going to trash the Poco M3 that I just bought, very very bad Xiaomi & Poco.
They don't replay to e-mails nor to complaints on Facebook, very misleading and cheating companies!


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 7, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Going to trash the Poco M3 that I just bought, very very bad Xiaomi & Poco.

Click to collapse



Agree to that. These Xiaomi and Realme are not worth trusting. Although Oppo and Vivo are still good. For good battery backup, I would suggest a device with Stock Android like Motorola devices. I like the new Fusion variant so much but not sure if it has a notification LED. However, if you keep the vibration on for notifications, you can get to know the incoming notifications.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 7, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> if you keep the vibration on for notifications, you can get to know the incoming notifications.

Click to collapse



That is not what I need, I need a notification on the screen when it's locked like it was on a phone with notification led.
This phone is giving me headache, I would like to know the name and contact of that idiot who made it!
Xiaomi made Always on Screen App which is included in MIUI 12 but my latest updated MIUI 12 doesn't have it!
I heard that it's on available on Chinese Rom, what stupid people!
That moron must have serious problems!
I'm wasting my time with a just bought brand new phone!


----------



## Rhazag (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for a new phone.
I can choose between OnePlus 9, mi11, pixel 5, s21 or save 12€ per month and get the s20fe.
My current phone is a redmi note 9s and I'm quite happy, but I miss the oled of my old high end Sony/ samsung phones. In comparison with the gf mi10 the camera and the display are worse...

My main usage:
Browser with a lot of tabs
Calender and todoist
Read pdf, word,excel files
Music streaming(Deezer)
(Finance)news apps
Camera
Gaming( emulated and app store)
Sometimes I watch Netflix if I forgot my iPad

Good speakers would be good( mi10 for comparison)
which has the best battery and camera?
Which phone should I get?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Shadowthor (Sep 7, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Agree to that. These Xiaomi and Realme are not worth trusting. Although Oppo and Vivo are still good. For good battery backup, I would suggest a device with Stock Android like Motorola devices. I like the new Fusion variant so much but not sure if it has a notification LED. However, if you keep the vibration on for notifications, you can get to know the incoming notifications.

Click to collapse



Motorola and many OEM's are moving away from notification LEDs. For Motorola they utilize peek display instead.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 9, 2021)

Shadowthor said:


> For Motorola they utilize peek display instead.

Click to collapse



True that. My mom has a Moto One Fusion Plus and the display gets illuminated for a few seconds in case of notification. And I think most smartphones are doing away with notification LEDs these days.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 9, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> the display gets illuminated for a few seconds in case of notification

Click to collapse



When your phone is in your pocket, that notification is pretty useless.


----------



## LBO6051 (Sep 9, 2021)

I've noticed that the newer A52s 5G model was recently released in my country, and seeing the comparisons between it and the regular A52 5G model, I see that they're quite close with A52s being only slightly better with it's improved CPU (Snapdragon 778G vs. Snapdragon 750G), and GPU. Other than that, they're mostly the same.

Now I'm wondering, how does it compare to the Poco F3, and which one would be better value?

I'm shopping for a new phone, and I mostly care about battery life and it's longevity / future-proofing, so specs aren't so much important to me because both phones look great, and I'm pretty sure I would be pleased with both of them so I don't mind if one is weaker than the other.

Camera, Video games, Flashy display are all irrelevant to me.

The only thing that remains different is the price, in which A52s is slightly expensive (~€20) than the F3, and it does come with lower memory and storage (6/128GB vs. 8/256GB), which is something I don't mind because my use case is so minimal.

So, out of these two phones, which one would you recommend?


----------



## toddy2hotty (Sep 10, 2021)

Looking forward to the new google pixel 6!!!! Currently have the google pixel 5.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 11, 2021)

LBO6051 said:


> So, out of these two phones, which one would you recommend?

Click to collapse



No recommending Poco devices if you want longevity and even Samsung device seems overpriced for its specs. But if you have to choose between Samsung and Poco, Samsung is better. You can even explore other options like Galaxy A32 etc. which are quite popular with their Dimensity chipset. Even devices at low costs could do well.


----------



## LR7875 (Sep 11, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> No recommending Poco devices if you want longevity and even Samsung device seems overpriced for its specs. But if you have to choose between Samsung and Poco, Samsung is better. You can even explore other options like Galaxy A32 etc. which are quite popular with their Dimensity chipset. Even devices at low costs could do well.

Click to collapse



Well mediatek Samsungs are the worst if you concerned updates ( both offical and unoffical). They gets little to no updates(0-1 years), and I haven't seen any mediatek Samsungs ever have custom roms. This risks security.

(Yes I am negative)
Xiaomi is also not worth recommending, at least from the fact that it rises nearly 10 degrees on medium workload. Not only the infamous Snapdragon 888, but literally all xiaomis. Miui also lag like crap.
It is a little bit hard to recommend phones now for me.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 14, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> I haven't seen any mediatek Samsungs ever have custom roms.

Click to collapse



Since Mediatek has unveiled the open resource architecture for 5G chipsets only lately, you would see even Samsung devices with Custom ROMs soon. And if you want to go with Android, I feel OnePlus is something really good. In mid-range, OnePlus Nord 2 does a good job.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 14, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> Xiaomi is also not worth recommending, at least from the fact that it rises nearly 10 degrees on medium workload. Not only the infamous Snapdragon 888, but literally all xiaomis. Miui also lag like crap.
> It is a little bit hard to recommend phones now for me.

Click to collapse



Regarding updates, I used a Lenovo P2 with Android 7 (or 6) until 2 months ago and I never had any problem so I don't understand why people are so fussy about updates??
And I agree stay away from Xiaomi & Poco because they are scammers.
I just bought a Poco M3 (made in China by Xiaomi) and I'm having problems with locked screen notifications not working, not being able to receive MMS messages (several people using Optus from Australia are complaining about it), weak wi-fi, overheating and weak/slow settings display menu.
I tried several ways to contact both Xiaomi and Poco but they ignored me!


----------



## ToddyHills (Sep 14, 2021)

poseidon5213 said:


> mines is either galaxy s3 or galaxy note for t-mobile
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



why don't you try Infinix? just asking.


----------



## LR7875 (Sep 15, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> Regarding updates, I used a Lenovo P2 with Android 7 (or 6) until 2 months ago and I never had any problem so I don't understand why people are so fussy about updates??

Click to collapse



Yes. I am paranoid, but well, at least I am being told, using android 6 or 7 is literally sharing all your data to the hackers.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 15, 2021)

LR7875 said:


> using android 6 or 7 is literally sharing all your data to the hackers.

Click to collapse



LOL you know nothing about sharing data, just think ALL APPs installed in your phone plus for ALL APPs in the Store you must give permission otherwise you may not use the APP.
And guess where your information goes to??


----------



## LR7875 (Sep 15, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> LOL you know nothing about sharing data, just think ALL APPs installed in your phone plus for ALL APPs in the Store you must give permission otherwise you may not use the APP.
> And guess where your information goes to??

Click to collapse



Well if you go to this stage, I would recommend a Nokia 3310, the classic version.
Also just by searching the web, you can easily infect computer virus but the exploit it uses might be patched in a future update, so this is the point of software updates. By using apps, and giving permissions,  they won't sell your credentials, but there are a million other ways for hackers to steal your data for profit, if you are outdated. New versions are usually safer.


----------



## ToddyHills (Sep 15, 2021)

heard lot about POCO, will definitely try this


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 16, 2021)

ToddyHills said:


> heard lot about POCO, will definitely try this

Click to collapse



I had the same thought until I bought it to discover an electronic trash with no support.
No notifications on a locked screen and NO MIUI's "Always On Screen" option in the settings, EU version here (global) and I found out that Always On Screen is only available to Chinese phones, how stupid and arrogant are these developers?
Also I'm not able to receive MMS messages, a well known issue for Australian Optus carrier while I never had this issue before with any phone.
And overheating while charging and weak wi-fi AND no replay from both Xiaomi & Poco to my complaints.
Try it and good luck!


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 16, 2021)

ToddyHills said:


> heard lot about POCO, will definitely try this

Click to collapse



Instead of Poco, I would advise Realme. Though both are not recommended but I find Realme still better and you can go for Realme 8i or 8s new devices which look good enough.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 16, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> Instead of Poco, I would advise Realme. Though both are not recommended but I find Realme still better and you can go for Realme 8i or 8s new devices which look good enough.

Click to collapse



The selling point of the Poco M3 was the big battery and only later I realized my mistakes, but no more Xiaomi & Poco products for me.
Another alternative I'm looking for is Motorola, I believe they offer a good product for what is costs also they have very extensive and detailed manuals, not like scammers Xiaomi & Poco.
The only problem is that most of Motorola (and Lenovo) phones I've looked for are not available in my country, I believe they make in India.
Realme sounds good too so I'll look around.


----------



## ToddyHills (Sep 17, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> The selling point of the Poco M3 was the big battery and only later I realized my mistakes, but no more Xiaomi & Poco products for me.
> Another alternative I'm looking for is Motorola, I believe they offer a good product for what is costs also they have very extensive and detailed manuals, not like scammers Xiaomi & Poco.
> The only problem is that most of Motorola (and Lenovo) phones I've looked for are not available in my country, I believe they make in India.
> Realme sounds good too so I'll look around.

Click to collapse



Thanks both of you for sharing your valuable experience. I will take it as an advice..
Can you guys share your review about infinix Note Series?


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 20, 2021)

ToddyHills said:


> Can you guys share your review about infinix Note Series?

Click to collapse



Infinix Note series sounds good and they choose good Mediatek chipsets as well. However, it all comes down to the ease of resolving troubles when your phone encounters any, and brands like Tecno and Infinix are far behind others in the aspect. Although, I like the specs of the new Infinix Hot 11s smartphone that has the new Helio g88 chipset.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 20, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> it all comes down to the ease of resolving troubles when your phone encounters any, and brands like Tecno and Infinix are far behind others in the aspect

Click to collapse



LOL I bought a Poco M3 (made in China by Xiaomi) because I thought it was a good brand but when I realized that it's trash and it has many problems, I started complaining but I received NO replay from both Xiaomi & Poco!
By the way, Xiaomi has become the second manufacturer in the world for sales but they don't care about people who buy their trash.
The global forums is a waste of time, I found good information on Xiaomi EU forums from people having my same issues BUT I'm unable to create a login and there is no one to contact!
Not able to join Xiaomi forums, no replay from both Poco and Xiaomi, and Poco says that it wants to listen from the customers! LOL Be ware of these scammers!


----------



## escapee_skp (Sep 20, 2021)

iphone13


----------



## ToddyHills (Sep 20, 2021)

escapee_skp said:


> iphone13

Click to collapse



I appreciate your choice but honestly speaking IPhone is now just thinking about self......nothing for the customers, like first airpods then no charger.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 22, 2021)

ToddyHills said:


> I appreciate your choice but honestly speaking IPhone is now just thinking about self

Click to collapse



It always did in the last few years and honestly, the smartphone brands stay good only for the first few years after their birth and they all look to make profits only after it.


----------



## mobnoob (Sep 22, 2021)

ramandeepsingh01 said:


> they all look to make profits only after it.

Click to collapse



You must be a Apple fan LOL
Of course Apple buys the phones from China for $200-250 and sell back to clever people for $1,500-2,000, of course they don't look for profit but to help people like you LOL


----------



## theunlucky (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey guys (and gals and everyone else)

I need to replace my Mi 9SE due to the battery-life gets shorter and shorter.

I'm very confused about todays market, and angered about googles newest developments acc. android.

I'm looking for a new phone that has 
NFC, Good WiFi- and GPS/Galileo/Glonass-reception, a good battery (non-gamer, but I don't want to charge on a daily basis)), and a "as clean as possible" Android, including good update-support, AND:
"common enough to get customROM" (for the time after the manufacturer-support ends).
...due to the small market, I even gave up on the size-factor; "as small as possible" is nice (the 9SE has the perfect size for me, display and device)

I already had a look at the Poco-phones, the current OnePlus, Oppo, and the Asus Zenfone 8.

What would be the wise choice if the customROM-req is important?


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Sep 24, 2021)

mobnoob said:


> You must be a Apple fan

Click to collapse



I would buy a Realme smartphone with Mediatek 4G processor but I would never go for an Apple even if offered for free. Strictly against Apple smartphones.


----------



## kris2thesky (Sep 27, 2021)

I just bought one (an iPhone 12) and I have no plans of buying a new one until this one breaks.


----------



## greatpakhtoon (Sep 29, 2021)

Best Gaming android  phone under 40K(PKR)?


----------



## Smokes68 (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello 

My old Galaxy Note II  N7100 with Android 7.1.2 RR-OS  as much as I really like this phone I  have a niggly problem I cannot resolve so maybe time to cut my losses and look for something a bit newer. I don't pay that much for phones compared to what others can pay and I tend to hang onto what works.


I don't mind buying one which is a couple of years old  with this ever changing technology can't keep up with! I don't have a clue phone prices used or new. what is good and what to avoid?

I like the large screen and custom roms available I do not want Google apps or anything like play store.  I am not bothered about the stylus pen.


What options do I have? say a max budget of £200 or lower. What would give me proven reliability, good battery time, large screen, if it can be rooted and use custom roms. Asking for a good camera will probably mean a big price increase, this being the case I can settle for an average camera. CPU and memory spec haven't really given much thought, something which is classed as reasonable these days, that will do! Good for music & video playback.  Are there any phones which have hardware FM radio? not a deal breaker just curious.

Apologies for writing a book. I know nothing about phones, I have tried to find what I may be able to buy and none the wiser I don't want to waste money on something useless or overpriced. I want to buy a phone and need your help to make 1 go of this and be the right choice.

Thanks for any help
Smokes


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 19, 2021)

Francesca Long said:


> I use Xiaomi, but I want to try Samsung. Most likely series A.

Click to collapse



A series is for the budget buyers and it does quite well. Most A series devices these days use Helio and DImensity chipsets.


----------



## amidr (Oct 23, 2021)

The Galaxy S3 will be on my mind.


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Oct 26, 2021)

greatpakhtoon said:


> Best Gaming android  phone under 40K(PKR)?

Click to collapse



Around this cost, the best gaming processor would be Dimensity 800U and you can go for any device with the same processor.


----------



## Skeeter300blackout (Oct 29, 2021)

Currently what is the best phone to buy unlocked (hardware specs), that I can run a rom on?​


----------



## Skeeter300blackout (Nov 2, 2021)

Rom on Apple? No thanks.


----------



## toylehk (Nov 7, 2021)

I also hopeful Redmi Note 11 pro plus. 120Hz 900 120w quick charge....


----------



## peasab (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm surprised standards for privacy and security for smartphones are so low. Almost none of the phones have hardware kill switches. From what I know, there's purism that does, and charges a whooping $1200 for a phone. There's also pinephone, that is low-priced, but doesn't run android :/

I'm thinking about finding a relatively cheap android phone, say around $200, opening it up and removing/disconnecting as much sensors as I can. The only ones that I need would wifi and maybe GPS. I would install a de-googled ROM and would have better privacy than 99% of the phones in the market.

Can someone recommend a <$300 phone that would work for such project?


----------



## DIY Girl (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi, I need help with call recording using Bluetooth headphones.

I have been using the ACR app on my Samsung S8+ for several years, always taking the calls via Bluetooth headphones, this has worked really well, BUT I stayed on Android 8 as apparently upgrading the Android version would stop ACR working.

So S8+ is now 4 years old, it still works ok but need to upgrade soon.

I bought the Oppo Find X3 Pro, I had asked the retailer via online chat if it would record calls, they confirmed it would BUT it does not.

I now find I must download “ACR Phone” this will only record in speaker mode, which doesn’t work for me, I need to use Bluetooth headphones.

I don’t believe any Samsung phone will allow call recording?

I’ve heard that Xiaomi (looking at Mi 11) has built in call recording app that will operate via Bluetooth headphones BUT I have no way of verifying that as we are currently in lockdown so cannot physically enter a retail phone store. I’m in New Zealand if that is relevant.

Can anyone advise?

Many thanks


----------



## sledgebeast (Nov 16, 2021)

Due to the 3g shutdown I,  like others, will be forced to change out my old phone.
I'm not going to go out and buy a brand new top of the line phone. I don't care anything about status symbol or otherwise! So no Iphone 13's or Latest of any other brand.  I'll more likely buy a used mid range phone with 4g or better support. I have no particular phone in mind ATM... Just Q?'s
What It has to or really needs to have to satisfy me are the following!

-4G or Better Support on ATT Network, Net10, Redpocket sim compatible
-Qi Wireless Charging Built-in. No PMA! All my gear is Qi...
-Very Easy to Root & Widest range of & Latest Custom Roms Available.
-Typical Size Screen No Gigantic Phone Size...
-Nothing extremely odd shaped,,, widest choice of phone case fitment
-All the typical slots & connections
-No Obscure brands or Models. Common Brand & Typical Model
-No Known stand out Quirks or documented glitches, Obviously.
-Changable Battery & Easy to remove back. NO outlandish battery issues.
-Cheap but not necessarily too cheap. Really tho I would expect to buy used ~$50

Need some suggestions? A Phone that fits the above parameters...
What phone do you suggest?


----------



## SigmundDroid (Nov 16, 2021)

Your original feature set seems kinda contradicting: 4G + Qi + changeable battery



sledgebeast said:


> suggestions? A Phone that fits the above parameters...

Click to collapse



Last time I was in need of a new phone, I checked this entire list:
https://wiki.lineageos.org/devices/

First shootout is fairly easy, kick out all non-LTE 

Alternatively you could also put in your parameters at
https://geizhals.eu/?cat=umtsover&xf=162_kabelloses+Laden~3287_wechselbar~4283_LTE
That showed even 17 models (I was surprised myself just now).

Or
https://www.gsmarena.com/search.php3

Still, I'd recommend to start with those LOS devices (bootloader!). Good luck


----------



## sledgebeast (Nov 17, 2021)

SigmundDroid said:


> Your original feature set seems kinda contradicting: 4G + Qi + changeable battery
> 
> 
> Last time I was in need of a new phone, I checked this entire list:
> ...

Click to collapse



What is contradictory about wanting to be able to easily swap out a battery if needed and the phone to support Qi Wireless Charging?  And 4G is related to the Cell Tower connection and has nothing to do with Battery & Charging. Are you saying no 4G phones have Qi Charging?

BTW thanks for the Phone search links. I did not know those existed...

So I looked at that 2nd link but it only seems to search from 3 brands of phones of which LG is the only one I recognize.  or am I doing something wrong?

That last link helps it seems more all encompasing.


----------



## SigmundDroid (Nov 17, 2021)

sledgebeast said:


> What is contradictory

Click to collapse



Oh no, nothing wrong with your desires, just wanted to express that it would be rare combination of features. And until the second link I wasnt sure if there was any phone matching this.

As you know: The world moves/moved away from replaceable batteries. With 3G it was still very common but with 4G and more so with 5G it'll be hard to find phones with user accessible batteries.

Believe me, I am not a fan of this trend neither 

I wonder if you'll find something with all/most of your features - if you do, drop me a line. I am really curious how this search will end 

PS: Don't despair - last time I worked through the entire list of LOS devices (some 380 links) to finally chose Asus X00TD (and still very happy with it). And that took countless hours and lasted over 3 months


----------



## sledgebeast (Nov 18, 2021)

I see what you mean about the Battery & Back Cover on most brands now.
I would probably have to go with some Obscure Brand to get all that like a Wiko Ride
I Don't want a weird brand which might bite me in the rear in some other way.

As luck would have it I was talking to my mom today about the 3g Shutdown...
In Fact she is the one who gave me her old S3 I am using atm.
I was telling her how their about to can all these older phones.
We were discussing due to this how many millions more phones would end of at the
bottom of the Ocean sad to say. When she explained to me how she
had cracked the edge of here S7 Edge and got a new phone a while back and it
actually still works.  And that I yet again could have her old Phone. Again!
LOL


----------



## konikpk (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all

i performing phone change. Today i have Mi Note 10 Lite. I was really OK with battery, photo, performance. Im not playing games. I need all day on strava , GPS etc.
Now i wandering about Mi11T Pro , OnePlus 9 Pro.
I look about pixel 6 but this slow charge, and start problem i forget it.

Have any advise in this two?
Or any other aroung 600-700e?


----------



## PartyCrasher93 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello everyone. I have dilemma. I currently have OnePlus 8T but I am thinking of returning and taking the Realme GT Neo 2. I mainly want a good display, battery and speaker. What should I do?


----------



## JamesCaywood (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone know a new android  smartphone  to root for Verizon carrier ?  I got this galaxy  note 9 sm-n960u long time ago  and found out it couldn't be rooted  bc the secure  knox or some **** and didn't want to make that mistake again   I would  prefer  a really new phone not one thats 2 to 3 years old  to root


----------



## AngryWeirdo (Dec 5, 2021)

Howdy friends!

I could use your help. I am currently sitting on exynos S8 and loving it. However, due to 3G shutdown international Samsung phones will no longer work on At&T network. I talked to a rep which told me that if I buy a Samsung Galaxy from EU/Asia it will not work in US starting next February. 
That being said, could you please let me know which phone(s) received most modding support from the last couple years? I am mainly looking for root access and ability to install custom roms. Specs do not matter that much.
Many thanks!


----------



## AngryWeirdo (Dec 24, 2021)

ialexmehr said:


> Thinking Same.

Click to collapse



I think I settled on Oneplus 8T. Looks like everything is unlocked and there are enough roms to choose from.


----------



## Adeelnm (Dec 26, 2021)

Go for redmi 9t or any other smartphone in similar range? Say 25000 to max 30000 pkr or $225-$240.
Previously used nexus 5x for 4 years. Only apps that I used were gardenscapes, wordscapes, quora, YouTube, WhatsApp and maybe 2-4 more.
I have no issue with battery capacity but it must be greater than nexus 5x


----------



## Adeelnm (Jan 4, 2022)

That smartphone is way out of my budget.


----------



## ferrarimagic (Jan 11, 2022)

Should I upgrade to Samsung Galaxy zflip 5G or wait for samsung 2022 flagship phones? I have a samsung galaxy S10+ right now.


----------



## GeniusTechman20 (Jan 12, 2022)

Wow this discussion has lasted over 8 years lol!


----------



## GeniusTechman20 (Jan 12, 2022)

Adeelnm said:


> Go for redmi 9t or any other smartphone in similar range? Say 25000 to max 30000 pkr or $225-$240.
> Previously used nexus 5x for 4 years. Only apps that I used were gardenscapes, wordscapes, quora, YouTube, WhatsApp and maybe 2-4 more.
> I have no issue with battery capacity but it must be greater than nexus 5x

Click to collapse



How was the nexus like to use? I always wondered that lol


----------



## Adeelnm (Jan 13, 2022)

GeniusTechman20 said:


> How was the nexus like to use? I always wondered that lol

Click to collapse



It was extremely great. I always preferred nexus devices over others.
Camera,  display, gaming, social media apps and almost everything else worked fine. Right now, I am not selling it etc because my father wanted a phone with big screen. So I handed it over to him and he is quite satisfied with it.
Same case with me too. I owned nexus 6p for 3 years before switching.


----------



## joelfinkle (Jan 25, 2022)

So what is there in 2022 that's *small* in the Android universe?
I look at the "best small phones" articles and they all tout the iPhones and phones with 6"+ screens.
My wife is looking for something that fits in a pants pocket, her current phone is 149mm high (Nokia 7.1 but it has USB socket issues), and that's pretty much the max, if not too big.
Her biggest requirement is a microSD slot (wants to keep all our music local), and the size. US T-Mo bands.
Flagship specs not needed, gaming-oriented not needed.
The Galaxy Flip would be ideal if it were 1/3 the price.


----------



## Kiticatz (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi all,

Is there any phones in Australia that work with dual sim and sd card at once please? 

Any suggestions much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## madmartian (Feb 6, 2022)

What are the root-able 5G Android tablets, if any?


----------



## applesucksLmao (Feb 6, 2022)

currently the one with the highest antutu score is the
Realme GT2 Pro​but i would wait for the s22 ultra
the
Motorola Edge X30​is also an option tho


----------



## CassanRoz (Feb 6, 2022)

Hi,
I'm trying to find a sort of "rare bird".

- it should be able to be rooted: I had bad experiment with android limitation in the past. /e/, lineageOS, etc.: perfect.
-it should be rugged. I'm kinda clumsy so a phone in my hand is expected to fall often, screen first, eventually fall in mud or water or even be washed with soap... I do hiking too. I hate the idea of having my screen broken too easily
-it should be under 300€/350$. I may add a bit (100€) to that but only if it's worth it. Not very rich those days 

Stuff I don't care : making high quality pics, neither do I care if it's heavy, bulky, ugly etc.
I don't care if it has a good sound quality, in fact related to sound quality I better trade it for sound volume: I'm a bit deaf. Same for color accuracy: I'll trade it for being able to view my screen in full daylight.

Thanks for advice.

Ah, and sorry for English language mistakes, it's not my native language.


----------



## kingdave82 (Feb 7, 2022)

I have a trusty old Moto G6 which I currently use for work, however work are moving us over to Mobile 365 and that needs to have shipped with a minimum of Android 8.1, but also must currently be running at least Android 10, to run. Its a pain in the arse!

I use an S21 Ultra as my daily, but there are 2 reasons I don't really want to be running work stuff on a personal device

Its my device, and I don't see why I should. I want to keep work and home separate and the work profile on the phone isn't enough
For M365 to work I need to have Play Protect enabled, however Play Protect will kill an app I rely on to live (literally live, not figuratively) at 2am, every single morning, if I have it turned on
And since my work won't supply, fund, subsidise a phone, I'm looking for recommendations.


It needs to have shipped with at least Android 8.1, AND currently be running Android 10+
I don't care about camera/photo quality for this device
It needs to be fairly snappy (I've had dirt cheap Android phones before and they were awful - Moto E3 possibly? It was near impossible to open an app) but not necessarily flagship quality
Decent all day battery life needed
Preferably not too skinned, or as close to stock Android as possible
As cheap as possible, but ideally under £120 if possible

Any recommendations?


----------



## bighack2 (Feb 10, 2022)

Hi,
I wish to buy the new realme GT 2 pro next month and i want to know if it will a good choice for Root.
Thanks.


----------



## 3di (Feb 10, 2022)

Wife and I desperately need a new phones (s9+ with dying Battery), we waited for the 22 ultra to be the new one.

.. But 1500€ for a, in my opinion ugly and overpriced phone can't be the right thing for us.

Second, unfortunately we live in Exynos Region, (Germany), this was never as good as the Snapdragon soc (except bootloader)

After 12 years of Android, I never thought I would even think about, I consider buying an iPhone.

Any suggestions what to buy?


----------



## JamesCaywood (Feb 15, 2022)

Am looking for a new phone to buy right now I have the Samsung  galaxy note9  sm-n960u  its pretty old and not rooted bc you couldn't back then idk if its still like  the carrier I have is Verizon  I would  like a new phone that has a SD card support and that is very new and not like a year old or so  if anyone can help me out


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 18, 2022)

Note 10+, Bolt case and up to 1tb expandable with 12gb of ram is still my phone of choice.
For photography it has a better color rendering index than most (all?) the new flagship phones including Apple's.
This spen's bt  remote shutter release is very useful.
New ones ($790) can still be bought and used ones at a reduced price.  I would recommend going no higher than Android 10 on it at this time.  I bought my second new one 4 months ago, a backup.  No regrets... yet

It has no variable refresh rate display but a better color rendering index and white point than the variable rate displays.  Slower cpu and ram but with 12gb of ram still quit snappy.  There are newer cams but the 10+ grabs good images.

 There's a productive limit to cam sensor pixel density per square inch.  Not so sure those higher density pixels are that much of an improvement on the newest cams or more of a number hype game.  The individual pixel len size are governed by light gathering capacity vs noise floor.  Less light, lower signal.  Unlike Canon, Samsung doesn't white paper their cams, not good.

5G would be another sticking point if you want it. 5G isn't mature on the N10+ so I blew it off for better battery life.  Only get the Snapdragon variant of this phone because all have better chipsets and all have the phase vapor heatsinks.
The 10+ is extremely long lived in a good case, build quality is excellent.  Relatively light and very thin.  In almost 2.5 years this heavily used 10+ only repair was a battery replacement.  It looks and runs like new with zero display degradation.
There been reliability issues with most of the variable rate displays as well as low light viewing/color calibration issues.  The N10+ has none of those.

There's also the Note 20U, better cam AF, faster spen, expandable storage and 5G.  I rejected it because of the display color rendering was inferior to the 10+ and the price point was still high.  Finding a reliable vendor for both the N10+ and the N20U can be difficult, but the former was even harder.  A lot of scamming going on including not listing the correct specs.  A new N20U will come loaded with Android 11, not acceptable for me.

It's a tough call but Samsung and Google Android have both been dropping the ball since the N10+ release and Android 10 OS respectively.  The scoped storage and force encryption of Android 11 and up eats cpu cycles and battery needlessly.  Valuable legacy apps will not run on it  and it impairs the functionality of many trusted apps.  
As of today it's still slim pickens and in some ways a step backward not forward. 
Apple? No expandable memory and overpriced, no go.


----------



## FailSafeNow (Feb 20, 2022)

I recently purchased a phone that seems to be unrootable. And I'm angry as hell. I'm about ready to cut my losses, because if I don't, I will get an aneurism and die. So now I need advice.

I want a phone that:

was ideally made in the last two years or so
runs the latest version of Android quickly and efficiently, unlike the old tablet I want to replace
is sized somewhere in the neighborhood of 6" by 3"
costs less than $100 on eBay, or even less than $50 if possible
accepts microSD cards
and
is *very, very easy to root, unlock, hack, do whatever the hell I want with*.
Also, I don't want some special case that won't run my Magisk modules because it's temperamental. I want a phone that understands that *I am the boss*.

So, what would you guys recommend I get?


----------



## ChaoscripT (Mar 14, 2022)

Looking for replacement of my Huawei P30 Pro​
Hi,
I have this great phone, Huawei P30 Pro, and I really love it, it's works well,
But I want to be renewed a little bit, and looking for good replacement.

Phones that I put my eyes on:
- Samsung S20 Ultra
- Google Pixel 6

Please, I want to hear your opinions.

Regards.


----------



## vossel (Mar 14, 2022)

I've been using my Samsung J7 Perx (rooted) for years now, I like this phone, the battery last forever but apparently Sprints LTE network is not compatible with the standard LTE network and i'll lose service in a couple weeks. So I'm on a hunt for a new phone. I would like to find a carrier unlocked phone with a removable battery and has an unlocked bootloader or is easy to root. One thing I've learned about this phone is being able to stop it from updated and disabling programs from running in the background makes a big difference on battery life.


----------



## Fandroid Tech (Mar 14, 2022)

Ah yes the mythical unicorn.


----------



## LogicalApe (Mar 14, 2022)

My two cents would be for you to focus on repairability instead:





						Smartphone Repairability Scores - iFixit
					

Repair your electronics yourself. iFixit is the repair manual you can edit. We sell tools, parts and upgrades for Apple Mac, iPod, iPhone, iPad, and MacBook as well as game consoles.




					www.ifixit.com
				




Learn to open a phone that uses adhesive..  

From my personal experience:
Get a heat gun or a heat bottle/package, buy B-7000, a suction cup and those old school single shaving razor blades.
Additionally some phone screen fixing clamps to not damage your screen as you press the back or front plate to leave the adhesive to set, are a great purchase as well.

And for safety buy a secondary battery for your phone.. as some manufactures put adhesive on the battery making almost impossible to take it away without compromising the glued battery.


----------



## vossel (Mar 15, 2022)

I'm not stuck on the removable battery part, though I do like the option to remove it if I want the phone off and not fake off.


----------



## BinukaSL (Mar 17, 2022)

Probably be S22 regular version


----------



## immortalwon (Mar 17, 2022)

So simply and basically, I am looking to buy one of  the latest android samsung / google phones.

Please help me out guys as I want to install magisk / root the phone and to make sure the phone has unlocked bootloader.


----------



## dweiks (Mar 18, 2022)

Hello guys.

I can't decide what to get the s22 ultra or save some money and get the note 20 ultra

I can afford both, but i can't decide 

I use phone for : videos, social media, take a picture "10 pictures max in the week". Phone calls. Thats it


----------



## jasonhelene (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello there,

I'm looking for a tablet to use gps services on my car, but also fast enough to do not annoy me switching apps for example, do you have any suggestion of tablet to check? I saw the Samsung A7 Lite but it's only 32GB its too little i'm wondering if there's some alternative Chinese tablet that is better and trustable?

I have been seeing ALLDOCUBE iPlay20 Pro, Teclast p20hd 10.1  and Bmax maxpad i10, but i dont know how trustable or durable these devices are, anyone that have any of  these chinese tablets know if they are worth it?

Any good alternative suggested? Like any other brand or model from aliexpress or not that i could check out?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3di (Mar 22, 2022)

Xiaomi mi 11 pro vs ultra vs Oneplus 9 pro? vs?

Hi, 

I'm in the market for a new phone as a successor for my s9+. 

And I need your experience/opinion! (thanks in advance). 

Important for me:

Good big screen Good camera (for photos of child growing up) Power, heavy multitasking User Longevity, regarding updates and custom ROMs after
No Exynos (I live in Germany) Waterproof Longevity, regarding updates and custom ROMs after manufacturer updates end

What got my eye Xiaomi mi 11 pro ~ 600€ Xiaomi mi 11 ultra ~800€ OnePlus 9 pro ~ 880€ OnePlus 10 pro ~ 1000€ Xiaomi mi 12 pro ~1150€ way too expensive  

Did I oversee a phone? Which would you choose? 

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## doubledragon5 (Mar 24, 2022)

dweiks said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> I can't decide what to get the s22 ultra or save some money and get the note 20 ultra
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If that is the extent of what you do.. Save money and get the Note 20. Get the one with the 12GB ram.


----------



## ManojNairOnline (Mar 28, 2022)

Just got a Samsung M32 so not thinking about a replacement immediately. Basically, the replacement part for me depends on what I want from my Smartphone. Over the years, have noted that phones do not last more than 1-2 years. With newer models coming in almost daily, think I will next go for a Samsung model, which is water-resistant and able to handle some damage due to rough use. Getting on in years and not as alert as I used to be.


----------



## accerian (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi All ,
I'm looking for Tablet , nothing fancy since my price range is around 250Euro/300Dolars
From what I can see all China tablets with T618 are quiet good
Also Samsung TAB A8 2022(also T618) and S6 lite are good options and these ones have Widevine L1
Xiaoxin Pad 11 looks also nice but this is one would be china version with snap 662 and Rom options seems to be  limited
XIaoxin Pad Pro 11,5 cost a little more than I would like to spend but if it worth I would go for it , also chines version with snap 730 and Roms options are limited
Xiaomi Mi Pad 5 is pricy but seems to be best option for the money
My question really is :
Is is worth to spend 2x for Xiaomi/Xiaoxin/Lenovo P11 than on T619 tablet 
My use case is : youtube , hearthstone from time to time and books , netflix once a blue moon
Thank you for every input


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Apr 1, 2022)

One of my friends looking to get Realme 8 5G smartphone with Dimensity 810 chipset. Any experiences with the device?


----------



## force70 (Apr 3, 2022)

3di said:


> Wife and I desperately need a new phones (s9+ with dying Battery), we waited for the 22 ultra to be the new one.
> 
> .. But 1500€ for a, in my opinion ugly and overpriced phone can't be the right thing for us.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you want to stick with samsung but don't want exynos go Fold 3. They were only snapdragon. I have had one since launch and absolutely love it.


----------



## Ben0753 (Apr 3, 2022)

Narzo 50I 2/32 Gb


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Apr 7, 2022)

Vivo Y75 5G would be my upcoming phone. In budget segment, this has good camera and powerful Mediatek 5G chipset as well.


----------



## nietschu (Apr 7, 2022)

I will buy an iPhone next time cuz although I love Android for customization, iPhone's social media and interface optimization appeals to me more.


----------



## Abdullah4576 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hy,
I'm a game lover and I want to buy a new mobile. So kindly suggest me good mobile for gaming..
Thanks


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (Apr 19, 2022)

Abdullah4576 said:


> Hy,
> I'm a game lover and I want to buy a new mobile. So kindly suggest me good mobile for gaming..
> Thanks

Click to collapse



If you are looking for something really good in budget, Infinix Zero 5G with Dimensity 900 chipset and 120H display is a good option.


----------



## Matthew Snozcumber (Apr 22, 2022)

Vivo Y75 5G


----------



## jeje04 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hello. I am looking for a 5G smartphone, equipped with a microSD reader, and having an integrated FM radio, with RDS support.
 Or a possibility, with the same characteristics, of replacing the ROM with one equipped with this RDS radio function. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## bakarilos (Apr 27, 2022)

Hi,

I want a phone with AMAZING primary camera + zoom capability, IP protection and fast battery speed. what are my choices?


----------



## LOAZIT (May 1, 2022)

*what are the best android phones in mid price range to run lineageos?*

my pixel got some problems.

i want to know what i can buy instead.

i'm buying in israel....

if you need me to send you a list of optional phones that i can afford let me know and i will link you to a price comparison website....

thanks....


----------



## ramandeepsingh01 (May 13, 2022)

Going for a Realme GT Neo 3 or OnePlus 10R because of Dimensity 8100 chipset. Which one is better between them?


----------



## Adeelnm (May 20, 2022)

Whick two Oppo phones should I consider buying and why? My shortlist has these devices:
A95, A76, F17, F19, f19 Pro, k9X. 
I am not a heavy gamer.
Basically I prefer snapdragon phones over others. Budget is 25,000 to 40,000 PKR


----------



## JamesCaywood (May 20, 2022)

anyone know  a good android phone  to get to root for Verizon carrier  ? Atm I got a galaxy note 9 not rooted bc you couldn't root that phone at the time idk about now but it's old anyway am look for a new phone  that can take a memory card


----------



## maaxwiilson (May 24, 2022)

My next smartphone is the realme gt neo 2 because it has a Snapdragon 870 processor that can maintain the temps well as we know that the 888 produces a lot of heat and the snapdragon 888 processor can have the issue of thermal throttling.
My recommendation for you is to go with the Motorola edge 30. It has pOled display which is a big upgrade over the IPS LCD of the other phone near its price range and it's one of the lightest and thinnest smartphone 5g smartphones with 13 5g bands.

And if you are fed up with opening the bulk URLs one by one and want them to open in just a single click then, check out the free tool by Ethereal IT Solutions called URL opener.  It can open the multi urls at once can save a lot of your time.


----------



## JohnKlein94 (May 24, 2022)

maaxwiilson said:


> My next smartphone is the realme gt neo 2 because it has a Snapdragon 870 processor that can maintain the temps well as we know that the 888 produces a lot of heat and the snapdragon 888 processor can have the issue of thermal throttling.
> My recommendation for you is to go with the Motorola edge 30. It has pOled display which is a big upgrade over the IPS LCD of the other phone near its price range and it's one of the lightest and thinnest smartphone 5g smartphones with 13 5g bands.
> If you're a gambling man and you know that you urgently need to try to play casino games, here I am, after assessing all that is now offered to us in the gambling market, I can tell you that my favorite is vulcan casino with a withdrawal of money (https://vulkanvegas-102.com/ru)! They have super favorable conditions!
> And if you are fed up with opening the bulk URLs one by one and want them to open in just a single click then, check out the free tool by Ethereal IT Solutions called. It can open the multi urls at once can save a lot of your time.

Click to collapse



I still somehow trust Apple products more. Now I have the XR, I'm thinking of replacing it next year.


----------



## 971shep (May 25, 2022)

Post your recommendation for Inexpensive Phone to use for Android Development​I'll start this thread off with a Manufacturer to avoid:  TCL.  fastboot mode has been disabled in my TCL A30 and TCL support will not provide any unlocking codes:


----------



## 971shep (May 27, 2022)

971shep said:


> Post your recommendation for Inexpensive Phone to use for Android Development​I'll start this thread off with a Manufacturer to avoid:  TCL.  fastboot mode has been disabled in my TCL A30 and TCL support will not provide any unlocking codes:

Click to collapse



My post was moved from a thread that targeted inexpensive devices to utilize for Android development.  The last 5 posts, in this new thread, do not even address ease of rooting, cost etc..  One opines about Apple products.   I specifically was looking for a cheap well supported, Android phone and this thread with over 1000+ posts would be a morass to wade through looking to address that question.  Lumped into general phone recommendations, this lessens the ability to do a targeted search.  I challenge the moderator to generate a lists of cheap, easy to root phone for development out of this forum.


----------



## 971shep (May 27, 2022)

JamesCaywood said:


> anyone know  a good android phone  to get to root for Verizon carrier  ? Atm I got a galaxy note 9 not rooted bc you couldn't root that phone at the time idk about now but it's old anyway am look for a new phone  that can take a memory card

Click to collapse



Verizon bought Tracfone.  I signed up with Tracfone before the sale and had my choice of ATT, T-Mobile and Verizon sims.  Before the phase out of 3g was started, Verizon phones needed CDMA.  I bought a new but outdated Google Pixel 3A that would work with any carrier (CDMA/GSM/4G-LTE).  Verizon CDMA will be less pertainent, in the USA, as Verizon plans to shut down 3G CDMA at the end of the year.  I'm using a Tracfone -Verizon sim and I did have an issue not being able to connect to LTE.  It took several months and several calls to Tracfone to get LTE.  It involved entering a New APN . something that was not detailed on Tracfones website at the time.


----------



## kisori (May 31, 2022)

I have a plan to buy a mobile of Samsung Z fold series.


----------



## SurferX (Jun 2, 2022)

The new privacy-first smartphone Murena seems good, what do you guys think?
murena.com


----------



## kabeza (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi guys
My *Xiaomi Redmi Note 7*'s battery is dying and there's no trustable place here to go for replacement. All spare batteries are not original spare parts and repair shop doesn't offer any kind of guarantees. So I'll sell this device as it is

*So, I'm looking for a replacement phone, if possible Xiaomi, with at least 6gb ram, 256gb storage, NFC, 4500mha battery, etc.*
I didn't have a phone so stable/durable like Redmi Note 7 and looking for replacement to be similar

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## SurferX (Jun 8, 2022)

kabeza said:


> Hi guys
> My *Xiaomi Redmi Note 7*'s battery is dying and there's no trustable place here to go for replacement. All spare batteries are not original spare parts and repair shop doesn't offer any kind of guarantees. So I'll sell this device as it is
> 
> *So, I'm looking for a replacement phone, if possible Xiaomi, with at least 6gb ram, 256gb storage, NFC, 4500mha battery, etc.*
> ...

Click to collapse



You can get a Nokia, which has excellent software support and pure Android. You can also go for Google Pixel phones, which are excellent devices and have the best features, as well as more custom ROM support. Xiaomi for now has bad software, which is basically full OF BUGS.


----------



## JamesCaywood (Jun 9, 2022)

Anyway know a new  good android phone to root?  That works great with Verizon carrier?


----------



## SurferX (Jun 9, 2022)

JamesCaywood said:


> Anyway know a new  good android phone to root?  That works great with Verizon carrier?

Click to collapse



The Google Pixel series are one of the most customizable phones out there, you can go for the Pixel 6.


----------



## Zilberlex (Jun 11, 2022)

Greetings,

I would like to get a budget smartphone of the current gen (less than 200 usd+-). My last phone was redmi 7 which was pretty good and I liked it for many reasons, but there were some noticible cons which I would like to try to avoid with the new purchase.

I am not actually limited to 200USD, but I just rather have a cheap phone so i won't get upset when i break it (my last phone, the redmi 7 was dropped into the toilet after 2 years of working well  )

At any rate, the redmi 7 had good performance, I did not like the software that much but it did the job. it did not have the NFC chip which i understand is now standard, and the touch screen technology was a bit weird (it is hard to explain, but the responsiveness was a bit strange and could respond to my finger without even touching it if the screen was not touched for a while in that area.) The good things about the phone were the performance and the price, but the screen brightness seemed to go down with time (maybe it was due to the battery giving away). The finger print sensor worked flawlessly and I will not go for a phone without a good fingerprint sensor - I see the redmi 11 does not have the rear fingerprint sensor which makes me a bit worried, as from my limited experience with Samsung, the front sensor in the screen sucks.

I actually liked the limited camera which came with the redmi 7, I could take decent photos with it.

At any rate, budget phone which does the job. Good performance for the price, nfc and good fingerpring sensor. Hopefully a reliable and a functioning camera. 

in essence, best all rounded budget phone.

I thank anyone who took the time to read this post, and I will be especially grateful to the people who respond to me.


----------



## Aperson8 (Jun 13, 2022)

Maybe you can get another Redmi like a Redmi note 11.

I live in the UK and it is £200 as its normal price.

You can always get a Samsung A series phone as well like an Galaxy A32 5G which is £250.

Now I don't know about the availability in the US or the prices there but I hope I helped.


----------



## iron-boy (Jun 18, 2022)

I am looking for phones which have Android 9.0. These are not going to be used as phones; rather they are going to be used by an educational organization to allow students who have hearing impairment or needing materials in another language to listen to.

The requirements are very simple:  a working WIFI (2.4GHz is sufficient) in order to download the mp3 files, and to be able to play the mp3 files through the 3.5mm audio jack. If the camera, or sim or other functions do not work, they don't matter.  However, it has to be at least Android 9.0.

As cost is a concern, I am looking for old phone models to flash Lineage OS 16 on to it.  So long as it has WIFI and audio working, it is fine.  Do you know of any phone models that would meet the above requirements?  Thank you very much for any advice.


----------



## t1m0thy001 (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm looking for a 200 USD phone to install custom ROMs decent battery life, have no issues with renewed phones, iv seen I can almost get a pixel 4 for that off amazon. What other options do I have ?


----------



## notm3x (Jun 19, 2022)

Redmi note 11, because it uses the Snapdragon chipset which can certainly make it easier when you want to root / custom rom, etc.


----------



## DIYTinkerer (Jun 20, 2022)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a used tablet that is rootable which comes with 4g cellular for T-mobile or GSM Unlocked.   I have been looking through many older common models such as Galaxy Tab A series, as well as similar models 8"-10", and i am not finding much.


Do you guys have any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Imprezzion (Jun 25, 2022)

I'm currently using a S21+ which I am mostly super happy with but it has a few grievances I don't like. For one, OneUI is perfectly adequate but I like to have the ability to run custom ROMs but with Knox and everything it's very difficult to near impossible to run custom ROMs outside of GSI's on the S21 series and there's no devs. Second thing is the slow charging. I have 24/7 on call shifts and I need my phone to be able to charge fast. Also, I like new toys now and then and this beast is a little over a year old now which means I'm bored with it and it still resells for decent money now. 

I bought a OP10P to test out but send it back after a day or 2 as the Auto brightness is utterly useless on OP phones ever since the OP8P which I also had before the S21+. It changes way too abruptly and is way way too dark in most cases. At least on the OP8P I could install either a ROM like EvoX or a custom kernel with root to allow FKM to edit the brightness values locking it to 30% minimum but there is no development for the OP10P at all and no kernels or whatever that allow that. 

The pixel 6 pro is a no go as the 7 pro is kinda around the corner and the P6 series is not supported in my country (Netherlands) so no VoLTE / VoWiFi which is a necessity for me. 

Xiaomi 12 pro would be an option but it has terrible speakers and MIUI isn't my thing either. 

So, I am kinda looking for a phone that does the following: if it even exists.

Fast charging at least 65w.
Larger then a S21+ so 6.7" or above. 
Good loud speakers.
Prefer a flat screen, not curved. 
Custom ROM support.
Has to support VoLTE VoWiFi in the Netherlands (Vodafone).
Don't care what it costs. 
No Sony as I absolutely love Sony but the narrow aspect ratio makes watching 16:9 YouTube a disaster as it gets massive black bars and looks freaking tiny. 
I don't need a top of the line chipset or whatever. I only use it for VoIP calls, normal calls, WhatsApp, Outlook, and some normal content consumption in YouTube or just browsing chrome but the above requirements are usually only found in top end phones. 

The only other options I have maybe is a realme gt2 pro or oppo find x5 pro hoping the auto Brightness is better on those bbk phones but I have my doubts.. 

I might even consider a s21/s22 ultra but it has curved screen.. 

Maybe a moto edge 30 pro is an option?


----------



## newgen07 (Jun 28, 2022)

Galaxy S3 is my choice


----------



## jayvee1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Zilberlex said:


> I thank anyone who took the time to read this post, and I will be especially grateful to the people who respond to me.

Click to collapse



There are a lot of great phones in your price range.  If you enjoy rooting androids then for about $30 you can buy a refurbished Samsung SM-A015, Its perfect for watching the internet. Another inexpensive option is the SM-A025 can be bought for under $60.  Both those phones are great values but definitely need to be debloated and have a custom ROM installed for maximum enjoyment.  For around $100 you can get various Moto G phones which are great stock and have a great modding community.  A refurbished Pixel 4a can be bought for between $120 -$160 which is an awesome phone. If you want high end feel an LG V60 thinq can be found in the $200 range and it is a speedy phone with 8g of ram while possessing a housing that feels great in your hands. Last but not least you can get a new one plus nord n200 5g for under $200 or refurbished one plus 7 pro for around $200. These are phones that I come across often and am familiar with. My wife uses a nord n200 instead of an S22 or LG V60. Ho_pe that helps._


----------



## kpek (Jul 5, 2022)

hi, I am looking for a small rugged phone with ability to use custom OS. Does anybody has any suggestions?

thank you in advance.l


----------



## kurdiak (Jul 15, 2022)

Hi everyone, I would like to buy Tecno Pova 3, it looks nice with good battery, but I am asking if anyone had rooted this phone, because I found that some people had camera issues ( not working) after rooting other models of tecno. I found posts about rooting Infinix hot12, but that has much less properties compared to tecno Pova3. I am searching for a budget phone with acceptable camera, and appealing phone that could be rooted. I dont want to buy a phone that cant be rooted or develop issues after rooting. if any one have some experience, please answer.
Note, I know that Xioami phone are easier to root, but the price range are somewhat much higher.


----------



## Vibler (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello,

have started new thread, need recommendations 
What phone/hardware with 48MP + optical zoom + good alternative ROM?​


----------



## Deleted member 8880810 (Aug 7, 2022)

Anyone know an easy way to find out what phones are on the market that have a big and active custom rom community? I really am missing the good ol days when Nexus phones were always getting roms with tons of updates. Do Redmi phones get alot of custom rom support? Poco? I figured it would probably be the phones that are popular in India. Anyway let me know if you can.


----------



## spamerobaldomero (Aug 23, 2022)

After 2 years of intensive usage of my oneplus 7t pro, this summer its battery suddently died so I had to replace it, that was imo like the first signal of my phone to tell me hey I need to rest xD

Now I'm looking for another android fully customizable with rom (had lineage installed) to focus mainly on privacy and security, besides the gain on performance and battery and more options to tweak ofc

My first option is the pixel 6 pro but even at second hand it is a bit expensive to me right now, so what other phones do you recommend me?

Thanks in advance


----------



## spamerobaldomero (Aug 23, 2022)

morning to all!


----------



## Sentimental Sugarcube (Aug 27, 2022)

spamerobaldomero said:


> morning to all!

Click to collapse



Good morning!


----------



## RYZONN (Aug 29, 2022)

Good night, I need recommendations I don't know what to buy, I have an S22 and it's brutal I love the cell phone but the battery is crap, as now I need 2 cards yes, then the battery doesn't last at all.

I need to replace the S22 with another cell phone up to 800$, the s22+ would be great but in Portugal you can't get it for less than 1000$ it's already too much I've seen some like oneplus 10T, realme Gt2 pro but they seem much inferior to the s22, or 21 ultra used, I need an excellent one screen, camera and good autonomy and dual sim up to 800$ what do you recommend?

I like pixel 6 pro but in portugal esim does not work on this mobile phone unfortunately


----------



## JamesCaywood (Sep 16, 2022)

Anyone know what phone I should get ? Am looking at buying a new one for Verizon carrier  but I want a new phone that supports  Mirco sd cards atm I got the note 9 its getting pretty old.


----------



## prsnapp (Sep 19, 2022)

Hello, Everyone​For overall usage which phone to buy? Oneplus 9 Pro, iPhone 13, or Samsung S21 FE(Exynos 2100).​*Need smartphone for Camera, Display and should last a day.

Thank You.*


----------



## Randi03 (Sep 19, 2022)

prsnapp said:


> Hello, Everyone​For overall usage which phone to buy? Oneplus 9 Pro, iPhone 13, or Samsung S21 FE(Exynos 2100).​*Need smartphone for Camera, Display and should last a day.
> 
> Thank You.*

Click to collapse



The only reasons I can think up are that Oneplus 9 PRO does not do optical zoom when filimg, only digital although it does have a 3x lens.

Iphone 13 does not have optical zoom only wide lens.

S21 FE has optical zoom during filimg and wide lens but it does have a small sensitivity problem with the touchscreen on Snapdragon (update: currently seems to be solved with latest update) , I don't know about the Exynos.

I have been searching for a better alternative to S21 FE but frankly I did not find one, so it's the best choice you can make now.


----------



## gronostaj (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm considering upgrading my phone and one of my buying criteria is that I want to be able to unlock the bootloader anytime, without any interaction with the company behind the phone. This means no registration, unlock codes etc. Ideally also no voiding the warranty, no efuses, no boot logo changes and possibility to restore full DRM support. What are my options?

So far I've found:

OnePlus - all models?
Pixels - all models?
Nothing Phone (1)
I'm currently using OnePlus 6T with its stock ROM because it just gets the job done and I love how low-maintenance it is, but I'm also happy with the fact that I can always flash something custom to give it additional year or two of usable lifespan. No need to let OnePlus know that I'm unlocking and I'm not dependent on their unlock code generator still being in service.

I'm considering newer OnePlus models, but honestly, I don't see any sensible upgrades… 8T and newer have overly aggressive photo sharpening, 8 (Pro) have rounded edges and I know accidental touches will be infuriating for me, 7T (Pro) don't have a proximity sensor and 7 (Pro) aren't that much of an upgrade really.

Nothing Phone (1) looks super promising and I think it tries to be a spiritual successor of OnePlus One, which had served me well for 4 years, but I don't want to suffer from early adopter pains again. So maybe Phone (2) next year.

Pixels… great cameras, but I can't find any good deals on them and I'm not exactly happy about having more Google in my life. I want to have flashing as an option, not a necessity.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 27, 2022)

gronostaj said:


> I'm considering upgrading my phone and one of my buying criteria is that I want to be able to unlock the bootloader anytime, without any interaction with the company behind the phone. This means no registration, unlock codes etc. Ideally also no voiding the warranty, no efuses, no boot logo changes and possibility to restore full DRM support. What are my options?
> 
> So far I've found:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, the oneplus 6t seems to still get custom roms. So why change it if still good and working? Just swap the battery, use a custom kernel and custom rom and essentially its a new phone. In a matter of years maybe nothing 3 should be a good choice for a phone.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 27, 2022)

prsnapp said:


> Hello, Everyone​For overall usage which phone to buy? Oneplus 9 Pro, iPhone 13, or Samsung S21 FE(Exynos 2100).​*Need smartphone for Camera, Display and should last a day.
> 
> Thank You.*

Click to collapse



In terms of updates, the iPhone 13 will get more updates. That means better camera and battery management. I strongly suggest going iphone 13 in this case scenario. Oneplus does not deliver anymore in smartphones department. And I don't have high hopes for the s21 FE to get more than 3 updates.


----------



## gronostaj (Sep 27, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> Well, the oneplus 6t seems to still get custom roms. So why change it if still good and working? Just swap the battery, use a custom kernel and custom rom and essentially its a new phone. In a matter of years maybe nothing 3 should be a good choice for a phone.

Click to collapse



The battery is still almost as good as new! And the phone works great overall, but I've made the mistake of upgrading to OOS11 which OnePlus apparently threw together hastily, fixed most major bugs and left users with unsupported and unpolished experience. I've actually enjoyed the stock experience on OOS10 and I'd happily downgrade, but I can't afford any downtime with this phone - so I need another one to migrate to, at least temporarily. And my wife's phone could really use an upgrade now, so I'm considering getting myself a new one and giving the 6T to her. If not for this opportunity, I'd just keep it for another year or so.


----------



## Fytdyh (Sep 27, 2022)

gronostaj said:


> The battery is still almost as good as new! And the phone works great overall, but I've made the mistake of upgrading to OOS11 which OnePlus apparently threw together hastily, fixed most major bugs and left users with unsupported and unpolished experience. I've actually enjoyed the stock experience on OOS10 and I'd happily downgrade, but I can't afford any downtime with this phone - so I need another one to migrate to, at least temporarily. And my wife's phone could really use an upgrade now, so I'm considering getting myself a new one and giving the 6T to her. If not for this opportunity, I'd just keep it for another year or so.

Click to collapse



If you did your homework beforehand, the downtime could just 20 minutes. Around 20-30 minutes it takes for me to factory reset, unlock the bootloader, flash the rom, test the rom, flash the rom and lock.


----------



## gronostaj (Sep 27, 2022)

Fytdyh said:


> If you did your homework beforehand, the downtime could just 20 minutes. Around 20-30 minutes it takes for me to factory reset, unlock the bootloader, flash the rom, test the rom, flash the rom and lock.

Click to collapse



I've flashed my share of ROMs and I completely agree - but I want to be prepared for the worst case scenario, not the best case scenario. The problem with doing your homework is that sometimes you only realize you've missed something important when it's too late. Given that I'll have to wipe the device to unlock the bootloader and I can't make a full TWRP backup beforehand, I'd rather not take any risks.


----------



## dkonkin (Oct 3, 2022)

My OP6T is feeling sluggish these days! 

Would like to purchase new(er) OnePlus but dual SIM is not in North American phones!!!!

My two choices:

1. Purchase the OnePlus 10 Pro (NE2213) Europe version. No Warranty, not sure it will work in Canada, USA and Mexico. Issues with 5G?

2. Install Custom ROM in OnePlus 6T. I am a bit of a noob so this does not come easy to me AND I use a MacBook Air (Almost all instructions use a PC)


Any advice is very much appreciated.


----------



## keaheng (Oct 3, 2022)

all 8 gen 1 phones are bad. Wait a little bit more. Good phone will come.


----------



## sdkyron (Oct 5, 2022)

remove


----------



## wiiix (Oct 9, 2022)

*iPhone 14 and Samsung galaxy z flip 4*

which of the above is good for gaming and student need


----------



## JamesCaywood (Oct 11, 2022)

Guys what a good new phone to buy for Verizon carrier  that's good to root? And has an SD card slot ?


----------



## Trunksleo (Oct 13, 2022)

Which its the best camera on a phone up to 600 dollars??? I only care for the camera improvement from a s20 fe.


----------



## totek2007 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello, I'm looking for new phone. (every middle price cost will be great).

I am focus on the best custom rom development with a great battery and maybe camera.

Currently I am using Xiaomi Redmi Note 10 Pro (sweet) - OMG That was perfect budget phone with verry god custom rom support.


----------



## Nemgathos (Oct 29, 2022)

*What recent phone, that can cost up to EUR 250, will be supported by LineageOS developers for, at least, the next five years?*

I am currently using a Motorola Moto G5 running LineageOS 18.1 which cost about EUR 120-150 four years ago when I bought it. There does not seem to be a more up to date version of LineageOS that is tailored for this device but I am sure that there will be another device that came out recently that will last as long as this phone did.

What phone can you recommend considering a budget of up to EUR 250?


----------



## Sarca73 (Nov 4, 2022)

Hi Friends ! For using a especially for photographic use and connection compatibility with car radio, which mobile phone (android system) would you recommend me on the figure of 300 euros? I would be oriented between a xiaomi or Oppo .... Thanks for helping me!
Cris


----------



## EMIYA_c (Nov 19, 2022)

*Best phone to buy under 31000taka/25000rupee/$300?*

Pls tell me what phone to buy that has good custom rom support and everything else. I was thinking about realme 9 speed edition. If not this phone then what should I buy? Looking for good chip, good camera, good storage, touch id, 5g don't matter, dual sim, good display, expandable storage, and good battery life. Thanks.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 19, 2022)

A used or refurbished Note 10+.  Only the Exynos variant is easily rootable however the Snapdragon variant is more desirable.  The Exynos generally goes for more even though it's hardware is not superior because of this.  Pick your poison, a stock N10+ of either chipset is a very capable phone with one of the best displays available.  I have two, both are stock Snapdragons, they are a joy to use once optimized. Supports up to 1tb of V30 rated SD card.

Android 9 is best in my opinion, 10 is ok but 11 is not as desirable and 12 may puke all over you.  Most used N10+'s will be loaded with either 11 or 12, new ones with 10 or perhaps 9.


----------



## Arnold97 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello! At the moment I have Samsung A51 is it worth upgrading to Pixel 6a?
Will I feel the difference?
 The most important thing for me is selfie camera.


----------



## LucasBS1 (Nov 26, 2022)

Hello

I'm having trouble finding a cheap chinese tablet that meets some criteria:

- Must have GPS
- Must support TWRP (official, even better)
- At least 3GB of RAM
- SD Card support
- Must be found on chinese sites like Aliexpress (preferrable). Thing is, it must be "global".

Optionals:
- (somewhat important) one that allows me to flash ROM and related via fastboot instead of some dark tool.
- (low importance) one that has a ROM somewhat available on the internet

Can anyone make a recommendation ?


----------



## chrysopra (Nov 26, 2022)

Why don´t you look out for a used tablet? A 3-5 year old former middle-class model may still outperform any new entry level device. Also, on more common brands, you'll have community support and often custom ROMs, which allow to use Android versions and security patch levels (far) beyond the stock versions. Yes, in used devices, the battery may show some level of degradation, but even then, the uptime may be significant higher than with a cheap new super lowcost model...


----------



## LucasBS1 (Nov 26, 2022)

chrysopra said:


> Why don´t you look out for a used tablet?

Click to collapse



Thanks. It's a good idea.
Only problem is finding one...

Will try here

In the meantime, I'll maintain this thread open.

Battery or shell degradation would be no problem, as it will serve as a standing display, and be hooked all the time

*Update:*
Man, I found a shiny Galaxy tab that matches all the criteria

...But hell of expensive, even used.
Still open for suggestions


----------



## EMIYA_c (Dec 4, 2022)

What is the best phone that money can buy from this list? https://www.mobiledokan.co/?filters=price.20001-30000-tk_sim.dual-sim

plz help thankings friendso


----------



## One2six (Dec 6, 2022)

Looking for a cheap phone
Easy to root, erase googl.,...
Redmi 4A, what other phones you know?


----------



## RiddleTower (Dec 7, 2022)

Im in love with xiaomi red mi note pro 9 (the phone i have) and i will easily buy the same if something happens to it.


----------



## Christogq (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey yall I'm coming from Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra. Looking for a phone around the same size and specs but mainly unlockable bootloader as I dearly miss flashing roms.


----------



## Eastends (Dec 28, 2022)

Greetings guys ,  i am kinda lost , on whats the next phone i should get. i currently have a LG V20 H915 converted to US996 , what i enjoy about the phone is screen size , i can go bigger not smaller, also love the convenience of the IR blaster, expandable memory , removable battert 3.5mm head phone jack.

But most importantly i am intolerant to ads my current phone in on a custom rom, with ad way , vanced youtube, and altough these are failing i would like to be able to customize my phone to remove as much ads as much as possible.

Knowing how each android release gets tougher to crack i dont know where to start.

Any help is appreciated.

Also my Carrier is Rogers in Canada

i can get a pixel 6A , 7 , 7 pro , samsung s22, s21fe , motorola edge 2022 or 2021 through them .


----------



## w_tapper (Dec 29, 2022)

Christogq said:


> Hey yall I'm coming from Samsung Galaxy Note 20 Ultra. Looking for a phone around the same size and specs but mainly unlockable bootloader as I dearly miss flashing roms.

Click to collapse



pixel 7 pro may be what you want, or op 9 pro, however oneplus is kinda falling off


----------



## ramharb (Jan 5, 2023)

i d definitely go for iphone this time around, if only they had a stylus, im gotten sick mad of android not having the same smooth animations and transitions in instagram and facebook, both these applications are made for iphone hands down, it s not good to browse instagram on android, it s not smooth , and there s no animation smoothness whatsoever, they need to fix this man


----------



## Sayed Ahmad Hussain (Yesterday at 12:17 PM)

I've been using the Samsung galaxy s6 edge plus  quite lately but now I am going to switch to the latest smartphone Samsung galaxy s20


----------



## force70 (Yesterday at 1:36 PM)

Sayed Ahmad Hussain said:


> I've been using the Samsung galaxy s6 edge plus  quite lately but now I am going to switch to the latest smartphone Samsung galaxy s20

Click to collapse



S20?  That is not the latest thats a bit  outdated at this point. S23 will be launching soon better to wait a bit and go that route.


----------



## ostvarivanje2021 (Yesterday at 1:44 PM)

I have OnePlus 8 Pro as my primary device and the OnePlus 7 Pro as my secondary device.
Thinking to buy a new device having the new device as primary and the OnePlus 8 Pro as secondary.
What should I buy better in camera and in general performance and hardware with active development (custom roms)  compared to OnePlus 8 Pro so it can be considering as an update.
For now Pixel is not supported in Greece.


----------

